# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  [ 2000 فائدة فقهية وحديثية من فتح الباري للحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله ]

## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 1 ) 
 قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 10/ط دار السلام ) 
" اعترض على البخاري رحمه الله لكونه لم يفتتح الكتاب بخطبة تنبئ عن مقصوده مفتتحة بالحمد والشهادة امتثالا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كل أمر ذي بال لا يبدأ فيه بحمد الله فهو أقطع " 
وقوله : " كل خطبة ليس فيها شهادة فهي كاليد الجذماء " أخرجهما أبو داود وغيره من حديث أبي هريرة .
والجواب عن الأول : " .... الغرض من الافتتاح بما يدل على المقصود وقد صدر الكتاب بترجمة بدء الوحي وبالحديث الدال على مقصوده المشتمل على أن العمل دائر مع النية 
والجواب عن الثاني : " أن الحديثيين ليسا على شرطه بل في كل منهما مقال . ) ا ه 


( 2 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في " فتح الباري ( ج1/ ص 11 ) 
" ادعى قوم أن البخاري رحمه الله ابتدأ بخطبة فيها حمد وشهادة فحذفها بعض من حمل عنه الكتاب وكأن قائل هذا ما رأى تصانيف الأئمة من شيوخ البخاري وشيوخ شيوخه أهل عصره كمالك في الموطأ  " وعبد الرازق في " المصنف "  وأحمد في " المسند " وأبي داود في " السنن " إلى ما لا يحصى ممن لم يقدم  في ابتداء تصنيفه خطبة " ولم يزد على التسمية وهم الأكثر " والقليل افتتح بخطبة " ا ه 

( 3 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص11- 12 ) 
" وقد استقر عمل الأئمة المصنفين على افتتاح كتب العلم بالبسملة وكذا معظم الرسائل ولهذا من افتتح كتابه منهم بخطبة حمد وتشهد كما صنع مسلم واختلف القدماء فيما إذا كان الكتاب كله شعرا فجاء عن الشعبي منع ذلك وعن الزهري قال : مضت السنة أن  لا يكتب في الشعر " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " وعن سعيد بن جبير جواز ذلك وتابعه على ذلك الجمهور وقال الخطيب هو المختار 

( 4 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 12)
" وقد اعترض محمد بن إسماعيل التيمي  على ترجمة " بدء الوحي " فقال : لو قال البخاري " كيف كان الوحي لكان أحسن لأنه تعرض فيه لبيان كيفية الوحي لا لبيان كيفية بدء الوحي فقط " 

( 5 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 12)
" إن أول أحوال النبيين في الوحي الرؤيا كما رواه أبو نعيم في " الدلائل " بإسناد حسن عن علقمة بن قيس صاحب ابن مسعود قال : إن أول ما يؤتى به الأنبياء في المنام حتى تهدأ قلوبهم ثم ينزل الوحي بعد في " اليقظة " 

( 6 ) 
قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 13 ) 
" ابو بكر عبد الله بن الزبير الحميدي منسوب إلى حميد بن أسامة بطن من بني أسد بن عبد العزى بن قصي رهط خديجة زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يجتمع معها في أسد ويجتمع مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قصي وهو إمام كبير مصنف ..فكأن البخاري امتثل قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " قدموا قريشا " فافتتح كتابه بالرواية عن الحميدي لكونه أفقه قرشي أخذ عنه ومن ثم ثنى بالراوية عن مالك لأنه شيخ أهل المدينة وهي تالية لمكة في نزول الوحي وفي جميع الفضل " ومالك وابن عيينة قرينان قال الشافعي : لولاهما لذهب العلم من الحجاز 

( 7 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " (  ج1/ ص 13 )
" وقد اعترض على البخاري رحمه الله في ادخاله حديث الاعمال " – إنما الأعمال بالنيات – في ترجمة بدء الوحي وأنه لا تعلق له به أصلا بحيث أن الخطابي في شرحه والإسماعيلي في " مستخرجه " أخرجاه قبل الترجمة لاعتقادهما أنه إنما أورده للتبرك به فقط واستصوب ابو القاسم بن منده صنيع الإسماعيلي في ذلك " 

( 8 ) 
قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 14  ) 
" وقصة مهاجر أم قيس رواها سعيد بن منصور قال : أخبرنا أبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن شقيق عن عبد الله هو ابن مسعود قال : من هاجر يبتغي شيئا فإنما له ذلك هاجر رجل ليتزوج امرأة يقال لها أم قيس فكان يقال له مهاجر أم قيس  . ورواه الطبراني ممن طريق أخرى عن الأعمش بلفظ : كان فينا رجل خطب امرأة يقال لها أم قيس فأبت أن تتزوجه حتى يهاجر فهاجر فتزوجها فكنا نسميه مهاجر أم قيس وهذا إسناد صحيح على شرط الشيخين لكن ليس فيه أن حديث الأعمال سيق بسبب ذلك " ولم أر في شي من الطرق ما يقتضي التصريح بذلك " 


( 9 )
قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 14 ) 
" قال ابن النمير في " أول التراجم : كان مقدمة النبوة في حق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الهجرة إلى الله تعالى بالخلوة في غار حراء فناسب  الافتتاح بحديث الهجرة 

( 10 ) 
" قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في " فتح الباري "  ( ج 1/ ص 14 )
" وقد تواتر النقل عن الأئمة في تعظيم قدر حديث " إنما الأعمال بالنيات " 
·      قال ابو عبد الله ليس في أخبار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم شي أجمع وأغنى وأكثر فائدة من هذا الحديث 
·      واتفق عبد الرحمن بن مهدي والشافعي فيما نقله البويطي عنه وأحمد بن حنبل وعلي بن المديني وابو داود والترمذي والدراقطني وحمزة الكناني على أنه ثلث الإسلام " ومنهم من قال ربعه  واختلفوا في تعيين  الباقي 
·      قال ابن مهدي أيضا : يدخل في ثلاثين بابا من العلم 
·      وقال الشافعي : يدخل في سبعين بابا 
·      قال عبد الرحمن بن مهدي : ينبغي أن يجعل هذا الحديث رأس كل باب 
·      ووجه البيهقي كونه ثلث العلم بأن كسب العبد يقع بقلبه ولسانه وجوارحه 
( 11 ) 
( ج1/ ص 15 )
" ثم إن هذا الحديث – الأعمال بالنيات – متفق على صحته أخرجه الأئمة المشهورون إلا الموطأ ووهم من زعم أنه في الموطأ مغترا بتخريج الشيخين له والنسائي من طريق مالك " 

( 12 ) 
( ج1 / ص 15 )
" وقد عرف بهذا التقرير غلط من زعم أن حديث عمر – الأعمال بالنيات – متواتر إلا إن حمل على التواتر المعنوي فيحتمل نعم قد تواتر عن يحيى بن سعيد ..... وقد تتبعت طرقه من الراويات المشهورة والجزاء المنثورة منذ طلبت الحديث إلى وقتي هذا فما قدرت على تكميل المائة وقد تتبعت طرق غيره فزادت على ما نقل عمن تقدم " 

( 13 ) 
قال الحافظ  ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 16 )
" ان محل النية القلب وهو متحد فناسب إفرادها بخلاف الأعمال فإنها متعلقة بالظواهر وهي متعددة فناسب جمعها ولأن النية ترجع إلى الإخلاص وهو واحد للواحد الذي لا شريك له وقع في " صحيح ابن حبان " بلفظ " الأعمال بالنيات " بحذف " إنما " ووقع في روياة مالك عن يحيى عند البخاري في كتاب " الإيمان " بلفظ " الأعمال بالنية " وكذا في " العتق " ووقع عنده في " النكاح " بلفظ " العمل بالنية " بإفراد كل منهما .


( 14 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص17 )
" اختلف الفقهاء هل النية ركن أم شرط ؟ والمرجح أن إيجادها ذكرا في أول العمل ركن واستصحابها حكما بمعنى ان لا يأتي بمناف شرعا شرط. 

( 15 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 19 )
" من اغتسل يوم الجمعة عن الجنابة فإنه لا يحصل له غسل الجمعة على الراجح لأن غسل الجمعة ينظر فيه إلى التعبد لا إلى محض التنظيف فلا بد فيه من القصد إليه بخلاف تحية المسجد والله أعلم " 

( 16 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 19 )
" قال ابن السمعاني في " أماليه " أفادت أن العمال الخارجة عن العبادة لا تفيد الثواب إلا إذا نوى بها فاعلها القربة كالأكل إذا نوى به القوة على الطاعة " 

( 17 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 19 ) 
قال الغزالي : حركة اللسان بالذكر مع الغفلة عنه تحصل الثواب لأنه خير من حركة اللسان بالغيبة بل هو خير من السكوت مطلقا أي المجرد عن التفكر قال : وإنما هو ناقص بالنسبة إلى عمل القلب انتهى ) 
( 18 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 19 ) 
" والتحقيق ان الترك المجرد لا ثواب فيه وإنما يحصل الثواب بالكف الذي هو فعل النفس فمن لم تخطر المعصية بباله أصلا ليس كمن خطرت فكف نفسه عنها خوفا من الله تعالى فرجع الحال إلى أن الذي يحتاج إلى النية هو العمل بجميع وجوهه لا الترك المجرد والله أعلم "

( 19 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح البري " ( ج1/ ص 20 )
" وكان من رأي البخاري رحمه الله جواز اختصار الحديث والرواية بالمعنى والتدقيق في الاستنباط وإيثار الأغمض على الأجلى وترجيح الإسناد الوارد بالصيغ المصرحة بالسماع على غيره استعمل جميع ذلك في هذا الموضع  بعبارة هذا الحديث متنا وسندا حديث " الأعمال بالنية " انتهى ا ه 

( 20 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 21 ) 
" وقد عرف بالاستقراء من صنيع البخاري رحمه الله ان لا يذكر الحديث الواحد في موضعين على وجهين بل إن كان له أكثر من سند على شرطه ذكره في الموضع الثاني بالسند الثاني وهكذا ما بعده وما لم يكن على شرطه يعلقه في الموضع الآخر تارة بالجزم إن كان صحيحا وتارة بغيره عن كان فيه شيء وما لبس له إلا سند واحد يتصرف في متنه بالاقتصار على بعضه بحسب ما يتفق ولا يوجد فيه حديث واحد مذكور بتمامه سندا ومتنا في موضعين او أكثر إلا نادرا فقد عني بعض من لقيته بتتبع ذلك فحصل منه نحو عشرين موضعا ً " 

( 21 ) 
" قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 22 ) 
" الدنيا : هي فعلى من الدنو أي القرب سميت بذلك لسبقها للاخرى وقيل سميت لدنوها إلى الزوال واختلف في حقيقتها فقيل ما على الأرض من الهواء والجو وقيل كل المخلوقات من الجواهر والأعراض " 

( 22 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 22 )
" وحكي عن ابن مغور أن أبا ذر الهروي في آخر أمره كان يحذف كثيرا من رواية أبي الهيثم الكشميهني  حيث ينفرد لانه لم يكن من اهل العلم قلت : وهذا ليس على إطلاقه فان في رواية أبي الهيثم مواضع كثيرة أصوب من رواية غيره  " 

( 23 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 23 ) 
" حكى ان سبب هذا الحديث – الأعمال بالنيات – قصة مهاجر أم قيس ولم نقف على تسميته ونقل ابن دحية أن اسمها قيلة بقاف مفتوحة  ثم تحتانية ساكنة " 

( 24 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 23 ) 
" حكى ابن بطال عن ابن سراج أن السبب في تخصيص المرأة بالذكر في الحديث ان العرب كانوا لا يزوجون المولى العربية ويراعون الكفاءة في النسب فلما جاء الإسلام سوى بين المسلمين في مناكحتهم فهاجر كثير من الناس إلى المدينة ليتزوج بها من كان لا يصل إليها قبل ذلك انتهى .
( 25 ) 
قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 23 ) 
" من نوى العبادة وخالطها شيء مما يغاير الإخلاص فقد نقل أبو جعفر بن جرير الطبري عن جمهور السلف ان الاعتبار بالابتداء فإن كان ابتداؤه لله خالصا لم يضره ما عرض له بعد ذلك من إعجاب وغيره . والله اعلم "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 26 ) 
قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 25 ) 
قوله تعالى { وأزواجه أمهاتهم }  أي في الاحترام وتحريم نكاحهن لا في غير مما اختلف فيه على الراجح وإنما قيل للواحدة منهن أم المؤمنين للتغليب وإلا فلا مانع من ان يقال لها أم المؤمنات على الراجح 

( 27 ) 
قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 25 )
" الحارث بن هشام المخزومي أخو أبو جهل شقيقه أسلم يوم الفتح وكان من فضلاء الصحابة واستشهد في فتوح الشام " 

( 28 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " (ج1 / ص 25 ) 
" أحيانا : جمع حين يطلق على كثير الوقت وقليله والمراد به الوقت 

( 29 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 26 ) 
" وقد ذكر الحليمي أن الوحي كان يأتيه على ستة وأربعين نوعا فذكرها وغالبها من صفات حامل الوحي " 

( 30 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 28 ) 
" إن الملك يتشكل بشكل البشر وقال المتكلمون : إن الملائكة أجسام علوية لطيفة تتشكل أي شكل أرادوا وزعم بعض الفلاسفة أنها جواهر روحانية .. والحق أن تمثل الملك ليس معناه ان ذاته انقلبت رجلا بل معناه أنه ظهر بتلك الصورة تأنيسا لمن يخاطبه والظاهر ان القدر الزائد لا يزل ولا يفنى بل يخفى على الرائي فقط والله أعلم 

( 31 ) 
" قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص  29 ) 
حكى العسكري في " التصحيف  " عن بعض شيوخه أنه قرأ  في الحديث " ليتقصد " بالقاف ثم قال العسكري : إن ثبت فهو من قولهم تقصد الشيء إذا تكسر وتقطع ولا يخفى بعده . انتهى 
وقد وقع في هذا التصحيف أبو الفضل بن طاهر فرده عليه  المؤتمن الساجي بالفاء قال : فأصر على القاف ." ا ه 

( 32 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 33 )
" قوله :  في الحديث ( لقد خشيت على نفسي ..) والخشية  المذكورة اختلف العلماء في المراد بها على اثنى عشر قولا : 
أولها : الجنون وأن يكون ما رآه من جنس الكهانة جاء مصرحا به في عدة طرق وأبطله ابن العربي 
ثانيها : الهاجس  وهو باطل 
ثالثها :  الموت من شدة الرعب 
رابعها : المرض وقد جزم به ابن أبي جمرة 
خامسها : دوام المرض .... الخ 
.. وقال أولى هذه الأقوال بالصواب وأسلمها من الارتياب : الموت والمرض ودوامه وما عداها فهو معترض . والله الموفق 

( 33 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 /  ص 34 )
استحباب تأنيس من نزل به أمر بذكر تيسيره عليه  وتهوينه لديه وأن من نزل به أمر استحب له أن يطلع عليه من يثق بنصيحته وصحة رأيه 

( 34 ) 
" قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج 1/ ص 34 ) 
" حفظ التوراة والإنجيل لم يكن متيسرا كتيسر حفظ القرآن الذي خصت به هذه الأمة فلهذا جاء من صفتها : " أناجليها صدورها " 

( 35 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ 35 ) 
" وأما ما تمحل له السهيلي من أن ورقة بن نوفل  كان على اعتقاد النصارى في عدم نبوة عيسى ودعواهم أنه احد الاقانيم فهو محال لا يعرج عليه في حق ورقة واشباهه ممن لم يدخل في التبديل ولم ياخذ عمن بدل . على أنه ورد عند الزبير بكار من طريق عبد الله بن معاذ عن الزهري أن ورقة قال : " ناموس عيسى " والأصح " ناموس موسى " وعبد الله بن معاذ ضعيف .

|( 36 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 35 ) 
" في " دلائل النبوة " لأبي نعيم بإسناد حسن إلى هشام بن عروة عن أبيه في قصة أول ما نزل الوحي ان خديجة أولا أتت ابن عمها ورقة فأخبرته الخبر فقال : لئن كنت صدقتني إنه ليأتيه ناموس عيسى الذي لا يعلمه بنو إسرائيل ابناءهم . فعلى هذا فكان ورقة يقول تارة ناموس عيسى وتارة ناموس موسى فعند إخبار خديجة له بالقصة قال لها ناموس عيسى بحسب ما هو فيه من النصرانية وعند إخبار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له قال له : ناموس موسى للمناسبة التي ذكرناها وكل صحيح والله أعلم ) ا ه 

( 37 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 36 )
" جواز تمني المستحيل إذا كان في فعل خير لأن ورقة تمنى أن يعود شابا وهو مستحيل عادة ويظهر لي أن التمني ليس مقصودا على بابه بل المراد من هذا التنبيه على صحة ما أخبره به والتنويه بقوة تصديقه فيما يجيء به " 

( 38 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 37 )
" وقع في تاريخ " احمد بن حنبل " عن الشعبي أن مدة فترة الوحي كانت ثلاث سنين وبه جزم ابن إسحاق وحكى البيهقي أن مدة الرؤيا كانت ستة أشهر ... 

( 39 ) 
قال الحافظ في " الفتح " ( ج1/ ص 38 ) 
" والرجز في اللغة العذاب وسمي الأوثان رجزا لأنها سببه " 

( 40 ) 
" قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 39 ) 
" ماتت خديجة رضي الله عنها قبل أن تفرض الصلاة فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " رأيت  لخديجة بيتا من قصب لا صخب فيه ولا نصب " 
قال البخاري : يعني : قصب اللؤلؤ " 

( 41 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 40 )
" إن  " من " إذا وقع بعدها " ما " كانت بمعنى ربما وهي تطلق على القليل والكثير .

( 41 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص  42-43 ) 
" إن مدراسة جبريل القرآن لنبينا في رمضان تجدد له العهد بمزيد غنى النفس والغنى سبب الجود والجود في الشرع إعطاء ما ينبغي لمن ينبغي وهو أعم من الصدقة وأيضا فرمضان موسم الخيرات لأن نعم الله على عباده فيه زائدة على غيره فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يؤثر متابعة سنة الله في عباده " ا ه 

( 42 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 43 ) 
" استحباب الإكثار من قراءة القرآن في رمضان وكونها أفضل من سائر الأذكار إذ لو كان الذكر أفضل أو مساويا لفعلاه 

( 43 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 47 ) 
" إن كسرى أغزى جيشه بلاد هرقل فخربوا كثيرا من بلاده ثم استبطأ كسرى أميره فأراد قتله وتولية غيره فاطلع أميره على ذلك فباطن هرقل واصطلح معه على كسرى وانهزم عنه بجنود فارس فمشى هرقل إلى بيت المقدس شكرا لله تعالى على ذلك .واسم الأمير المذكور شهربراز واسم الغير الذي أراد كسرى تأميره فرحان " 

( 44 ) 
" قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 47) 
" والروم من ولد عيص بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام على الصحيح " 
( 45 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 48 ) 
" وعبد مناف الأب الرابع للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكذا لأبي سفيان وأطلق عليه ابن عم لأنه نزل كل منهما منزلة جده فعبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف ابن عم أمية بن عبد شمس بن عبد مناف .. وإنما خص هرقل الأقرب لأنه أحرى بالاطلاع على أموره ظاهرا وباطنا  أكثر من غيره ولأن الأبعد لا يؤمن ان يقدح في نسبه بخلاف الأقرب " 

( 46 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري ( ج1 / ص 48 ) 
" وكانوا فيما سبق يستقبحون الكذب إما بالأخذ عن الشرع السابق أو بالعرف " 

( 47 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 52 ) 
" لو تفطن هرقل لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الكتاب الذي أرسل إليه " أسلم تسلم " 
وحمل الجزاء على عمومه في الدنيا والآخرة لسلم لو أسلم من كل ما يخافه ولكن التوفيق بيد الله تعالى " 

( 48 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 52 ) 
" ومما يقوي أن هرقل آثر ملكه على الإيمان واستمر على الضلال أنه حارب المسلمين في غزوة مؤتة سنة ثمان ... فدل ظاهر ذلك على استمراره على الكفر " لكن يحتمل مع ذلك أنه كان يضمر الإيمان ويفعل هذه المعاصي مراعاة لملكه وخوفا من ان يقتله قومه إلا أن في مسند أحمد أنه كتب من تبوك إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إني مسلم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : كذب بل هو على نصرانيته " وفي كتاب الأموال لأبي عبيد بسند صحيح من مرسل بكر المزني ولفظه فقال : " كذب عدو الله ليس بمسلم " 

( 49 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 53 ) 
" من السنة أن يبدا الكتاب بنفسه – من محمد – وهو قول الجمهور بل حكى فيه النحاس إجماع الصحابة والحق إثبات الخلاف .." 

( 50 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 53 ) 
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أسلم تسلم " : غاية في البلاغ وفيه نوع من البديع وهو الجناس الاشتقاقي " 

( 51 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 54 ) 
" ( الأريسيين ) : جمع أريسي وهو منسوب إلى أريس بوزن فعيل قال ابن سيده : الأريس الأكار أي الفلاح عند ثعلب وعند كراع : الأريس : هو الأمير وقال الجوهري : هي لغة شامية وأنكر ابن فارس أن تكون عربية وجاء في رواية مرسلة : " عليك إثم الفلاحين "  ا ه 
( 52 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 55 ) 
" وابن أبي كبشة أراد به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن أبا كبشة أحد أجداده وعادة العرب إذا انتقصت نسبت إلى جد غامض ... وقال ابن قتيبة والخطابي والدراقطني : هو رجل من خزاعة خالف قريشا في عبادة الأوثان فعبد الشعرى فنسبوه إليه للإشتراك في مطلق المخالفة وكذا قاله الزبير قال : واسمه وجز بن عمر بن غالب " 

( 53 ) 
"قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 57 ) 
" والأسقف : والسقف لفظ أعجمي ومعناه رئيس دين النصاري وقيل عربي وهو الطويل في انحناء .." 

( 54 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 57 ) 
" والسنة التي اعتمر فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عمرة الحديبية بلغ المسلمين نصرة الروم على فارس ففرحوا " 

( 55 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 57 ) 
" والبطارقة جمع بطريق بكسر أوله وهم خواص دولة الروم "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 56 ) 
 قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 57) 
" الكهانة تارة تستند إلى إلقاء الشياطين وتارة تستفاد من أحكام النجوم وكان كل من الأمرين في الجاهلية شائعا ذائعا إلى أن ظهر الإسلام فانكسرت شوكتهم وأنكر الشرع الاعتماد عليهم " 

( 57 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج 1 / ص 57 ) 
" وكان ما اطلع عليه المنجمين هرقل بمقتضى حسابهم أنهم زعموا أن المولد النبوي كان بقران العلويين ببرج العقرب وهما يقترنان في كل عشرين سنة مرة .. فكان ابتداء العشرين الأولى المولد النبوي في القرآن المذكور وعند تمام العشرين الثانية مجيء جبريل بالوحي وعند تمام الثالثة فتح خيبر وعمرة القضية التي جرت فتح مكة وظهور الإسلام وفي تلك الأيام رأى هرقل ما رأى " ا ه 

( 58 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 58 ) 
" اليهود كانوا بايلياء وهي بيت المقدس كثيرين تحت الذلة مع الروم بخلاف العرب فإنهم وغن كان منهم من هو تحت طاعة ملك الروم كآل غسان لكنهم كانوا ملوكا برأسهم 

( 59 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 59)
" أن الكوفيين يجوزون استعمال اسم الإشارة بمعنى الاسم الموصول 
( 60 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 59 )
" في رواية ابن إسحاق ان هرقل أرسل دحية إلى ضغاطر الروم وقال : إنه في الروم أجوز قولا مني وغن ضغاطر المذكور أظهر إسلامه وألقى  ثيابه التي كانت عليه ولبس ثيابا بيضا وخرج إلى الروم فدعاهم إلى الإسلام وشهد شهادة الحق فقاموا إليه فضربوه حتى قتلوه . قال فلما رجع  دحية إلى هرقل قال له : قد قلت لك إنا نخافهم على أنفسنا فضغاطر كان أعظم عندهم مني ) 

( 61 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 60 ) 
" وحمص كان فتحها على يد أبي عبيدة بن الجراح سنة ست عشرة 

( 62 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 61 ) 
" لما كان أمر هرقل في الإيمان عند كثير من الناس مستبهما ً لأنه يحتمل أن يكون عدم تصريحه بالإيمان للخوف على نفسه من القتل ويحتمل ان يكون استمر على الشك حتى مات كافرا وقال الراوي في آخر القصة فكان ذلك آخر شأن هرقل ختم به البخاري هذا الباب الذي استفتحه بحديث الأعمال بالنيات .." 

( 63 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 61 ) 
" ذكر السهيلي أنه بلغه أن هرقل وضع الكتاب في قصبة من ذهب تعظيما له وأنهم لم يزالوا يتوارثونه حتى كان عند ملك الفرنج الذي تغلب على طليطلة ثم كان عند سبطه " 

( 64 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص  62 ) 
" ما أخرجه ابو عبيد في كتاب الأموال من مرسل عمير بن إسحاق قال : كتب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى كسرى وقيصر فأما كسرى فلما قرأ الكتاب مزقه وأما قيصر فلما قرأ الكتاب طواه ثم رفعه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أما هؤلاء فيمزقون واما هؤلاء فستكوون لهم بقية 

( 65 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 65 ) 
" لم يستفتح البخاري بدء الوحي بكتاب لأن المقدمة لا تستفتح بما يستفتح به غيرها لأنها تنطوي على ما يتعلق بما بعدها واختلفت الروايات في تقديم البسملة على كتاب أو تأخيرها ولكل وجه الأول ظاهر ووجه الثاني وعليه أكثر الروايات أنه جعل الترجمة قائمة مقام تسمية السورة والأحاديث المذكورة بعد البسملة كالآيات مستفتحة بالبسملة 

( 66 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 65 ) 
" السلف قالوا أن الإيمان هو اعتقاد بالقلب ونطق باللسان وعمل بالأركان وأرادوا بذلك ان أن الأعمال شرط في كماله ومن هنا نشأ لهم القول بالزيادة والنقص والمرجئة قالوا هو اعتقاد ونطق فقط والكرامية قالوا : ه و نطق فقط والمعتزلة قالوا : هو العمل والنطق والاعتقاد والفارق بينهم وبين السلف أنهم جعلوا الأعمال شرطا في صحته والسلف جعلوها شرطا في كماله " 
( 67 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 66 ) 
" ذهب السلف إلى أن الإيمان يزيد وينقص وأنكر ذلك أكثر المتكلمين وقالوا متى قبل ذلك كان شكا قال الشيخ محيي الدين : والأظهر المختار ان التصديق يزيد وينقص بكثرة النظر ووضوح الأدلة ولهذا كان إيمان الصديق أقوى من إيمان غيره بحيث لا يعتريه الشبة . .. 

( 68 ) 
" قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 67 )
" روى ابن جرير بسنده الصحيح إلى سعيد قال : قوله " ليطمئن قلبي " أي يزداد يقيني وعن مجاهد لأزداد إيمانا إلى إيماني 

( 69 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 67 )
" وقال ابن مسعود : اليقين الإيمان كله " هذا التعليق طرف من أثر وصله الطبراني بسند صحيح وبقيته : والصبر نصف الإيمان . وأخرجه ابو نعيم في " الحلية " والبيهقي في " الزهد " من حديثه مرفوعا ولا يثبت رفعه .

( 70 ) 
قال الحافظ في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 68 ) 
" بعض المؤمنين بلغ كنه الإيمان وحقيقته وبعضهم لم يبلغ وقد ورد معنى قوول ابن عمر عند مسلم من حديث النواس مرفوعا وعند أحمد من حديث وابصة وحسن الترمذي من حديث عطية السعدي قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يكون الرجل من المتقين حتى يدع ما لا بأس به حذرا لما به البأس " وليس فيها شيء على شرط المصنف 

( 71 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 68 ) 
" استدل الشافعي وأحمد وغيرهما على أن الأعمال تدخل في الإيمان بهذه { وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله } – إلى قوله – { دين القيمة } قال الشافعي : ليس عليهم أحج من هذه الآية أخرجه الخلال في كتاب السنة .

( 72 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 69 ) 
قول البخاري رحمه الله " باب دعاؤكم إيمانكم " 
هو من قول ابن عباس في قوله تعالى { قل ما يعبأ بكم ربي لولا دعاءكم } 
قال يقول : لولا إيمانكم 
ووجه الدلالة للبخاري رحمه الله أن الدعاء عمل وقد أطلقه على الإيمان فيصح إطلاق أن الإيمان عمل 
ويوؤيده حديث النعمان بن بشير : " إن الدعاء هو العبادة " 
أخرجه أصحاب السنن بسند جيد " 

( 73 ) 
قال ابن حجر رحمه الله في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 69 ) 
" عكرمة بن خالد ابن سعيد بن العاص بن هشام بن المغيرة المخزومي وهو ثقة متفق عليه وفي طبقته عكرمة بن خالد بن سلمة بن هشام بن المغيرة المخزومي وهو ضعيف ولم يخرج له البخاري نبهت عليه لشدة التباسه ويفترقان بشيووخهما ولم يرو الضعيف عن ابن عمر ..

( 75 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 71 )
" وقع عند البخاري تقديم الحج  على الصوم وبنى البخاري ترتيبه لكن وقع في مسلم من رواية سعد بن عبيدة عن ابن عمر بتقديم الصوم على الحج 
قال فقال رجل : والحج وصيام رمضان فقال ابن عمر : لا صيام رمضان والحج هكذا سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . انتهى ففي هذا إشعار بأن رواية التي عند البخاري مروية بالمعنى 

( 76 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 72 ) 
أول حديث وقع ذكره في صحيح البخاري لأبي هريرة رضي الله عنه " الإيمان بضع وستون شعبة ..."
ومجموع ما أخرجه له البخاري من المتون المستقلة أربعمائة حديث وستة وأربعون حديثا على التحرير 

( 77 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 72 ) 
وقد اختلف في اسم ابو هريرة اختلافا كثيرا قال ابن عبد البر : لم يختلف في اسم في الجاهلية والإسلام مثل ما اختلف في اسمه اختلف فيه على عشرين قولاً قلت : وسرد ابن الجوزي في " التلقيح " منها ثمانية عشر 
وقال النووي : تبلغ أكثر من ثلاثين قولا 
قال ابن حجر : وقد جمعتها في ترجمته في " تهذيب التهذيب " فلم تبلغ ذلك 
ولكن كلام الشيخ محمول على الاختلاف في اسمه وفي اسم أبيه معا ً .

( 78 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 72 ) 
بضع : وهو عدد مبهم مقيد بما بين الثلاث إلى التسع كما جزم به القزاز وقال ابن سيده : إلى العشر وقيل : من واحد إلى تسعة وقيل من اثنين الى عشرة وقيل من اربعة إلى تسعة وعن الخليل : البضع السبع ويرجح ما قاله القزاز ما اتفق عليه المفسرون في قوله تعالى { فلبث في السجن بضع سنين } 

( 79 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 72 ) 
وأخرج ابو عوانة من طريق بشر بن عمرو بن سليمان بن بلال فقال : بضع وستون أو بضع وسبعون كذا وقع التردد في رواية [ مسلم ]  من طريق سهيل بن أبي صالح عن عبد الله بن دينار 
ورواه أصحاب السنن الثلاثة من طريقه فقالوا : بضع وسبعون من غير شك 
ولأبي عوانة في صحيحه من طريق ست وسبعون أو سبع وسبعون 
ورجح البيهقي رواية البخاري لأن سليمان لم يشك وفيه نظر 
واما رواية الترمذي بلفظ أربع وستون فمعلولة 
وترجيح رواية بضع وسبعون لكونها زيادة ثقة – كما ذكره الحليمي ثم عياض 
وقد رجح ابن الصلاح الأقل لكونه المتيقن  ) ا ه 

( 80 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 73 ) 
" والحياء في اللغة تغير وانكسار يعتري الإنسان من خوف ما يعاب به وقد يطلق على مجرد ترك الشيء بسبب والترك إنما هو من لوازمه وفي الشرع : خلق يبعث على اجتناب القبيح ويمنع من التقصير في حق ذي الحق ولهذا جاء في الحديث " الحياء خير كله " 

( 81 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 73 ) 
قال القاضي عياض : تكلف جماعة حصر شعب الإيمان بطريق الاجتهاد وفي الحكم بكون ذلك ه المراد صعوبة ولا يقدح عدم معرفة حصر ذلك على التفصيل في الإيمان . ا ه 

( 82 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 74 ) 
في رواية البخاري " الإيمان بضع وستون شعبة والحياء شعبة من الإيمان " 
وفي رواية مسلم من الزيادة : " أعلاها لا إله إلا الله وأدناها إماطة الأذى عن الطريق " 
وفي هذا إشارة إلى أن مراتبها متفاوتة 

( 83 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 75 ) 
"الهجرة ضربان : ظاهرة وباطنة فالباطنة ترك ما تدعو إليه النفس المارة بالسوء والشيطان والظاهرة الفرار بالدين من الفتن 

( 84 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 76 ) 
" هذا الحديث " المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده .." من أفراد البخاري عن مسلم  على أن مسلما أخرج معناه من وجه آخر وزاد ابن حبان والحاكم في " المستدرك " من حديث أنس صحيحا : " والمؤمن من أمنه الناس " 

( 85 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 77 ) 
وفي كتاب البخاري ممن يقال له يحيى بن سعيد اثنان وهما يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري في حديث الأعمال أول الكتاب والآخر يحيى بن سعيد التيمي أبو حيان ويمتاز عن النصاري بالكنية 

( 86 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 77 ) 
يحيى بن سعيد القرشي الأموي يروي عنه ابنه  ونسبه البخاري قرشيا بالنسبة الأعمية وفي طبقته يحيى بن سعيد القطان وحديثه في هذا الكتاب أكثر من حديث الأموي وليس له ابن يروي عنه يسمى سعيدا فافترقا " 

( 88 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 78 ) 
" لوحظ بين لفظ أفضل ولفظ خير فرق وقال الكرماني : الفضل بمعنى كثرة الثواب في مقابلة القلة والخير بمعنى النفع في مقابلة الشر فالول من الكمية والثاني من الكيفية فافترقا " 

( 89 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 80 ) 
" ( لا يؤمن )  المراد بالنفي كمال الإيمان ونفي اسم الشيء – على معنى نفي الكمال عنه مستفيض في كلامهم كقولهم : فلان ليس بإنسان " 

( 90 ) 
" قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 80 ) 
" والخير " كلمة جامعة تعم الطاعات والمباحات الدنيوية والأخروية وتخرج المنهيات لأن اسم الخير لا يتناولها . والمحبة إرادة ما يعتقده خيرا قال النووي : المحبة الميل إلى ما يوافق المحب .." 

( 91 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 81 ) 
" قال الكرماني : ومن الإيمان أيضا أن يبغض لأخيه ما يبغض لنفسه من الشر ولم يذكره لأن حب الشيء مستلزم لبغض نقيضه فترك التنصيص عليه اكتفاء . والله أعلم .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 92 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 81 )
" وقد أكثر البخاري رحمه الله في كتابه تخريج حديث شعيب بن أبي حمزة عن الزهري وأبي الزناد وأسم أبي حمزة دينار " 

( 93 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 81 )
" " جواز الحلف على الأمر المهم توكيدا وإن لم يكن هناك مستحلف 

(94 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 81 ) 
" في الحديث ( ... أحب إليه من والده وولده ) قدم الوالد للأكثرية لأن كل أحد له والد من غير عكس وفي رواية النسائي في حديث أنس تقديم الولد على الوالد وذلك لمزيد الشفقة 

( 95 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 81 ) 
" حديث " فوالذي نفسي بيده  لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من والده وولده " 
من أفراد البخاري عن مسلم " 

( 96 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 82 ) 
" التفريق بين " حدثنا " و " أخبرنا " لا يقول به البخاري رحمه الله 

( 97 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 82 )
" ورواية شعبة عن قتادة مأمون فيها من تدليس قتادة لأنه كان لا يسمع منه إلا ما سمعه 

( 98 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 82 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى أكون أحب إليه من والده وولده والناس أجمعين "
قال النووي : فيه تلميح إلى قضية النفس الأمارة والمطمئنة فإن من رجح جانب المطمئنة كان حبه للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم راجحا ومن رجح جانب الأمارة كان حكمه بالعكس وفي كلام القاضي عياض لن ذلك شرط في صحة الإيمان لأنه حمل المحبة على معنى التعظيم والإجلال وتعقبه صاحب " المفهم " بأن ذلك ليس مرادا هنا لأن اعتقاد الأعظمية ليس مستلزما للمحبة إذ قد يجد الإنسان إعظام شيء مع خلوه من محبته ... وكما في الحديث فقال : الآن يا عمر . انتهى 

( 99 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 83 ) 
إذا تأمل العبد النفع الحاصل له لتقديم محبته صلى الله عليه وسلم  على غيره الذي أخرجه من ظلمات الكفر إلى نور الإيمان إما بالمباشرة وإما بالسبب علم أنه سبب بقاء نفسه البقاء الأبدي في النعيم السرمدي وعلم أن  نفعه بذلك أعظم من جميع وجوه الانتفاعات فاستحق لذلك ان يكون حظه من محبته أوفر من غيره 

( 100 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 83 ) 
" قال القرطبي : " كل من آمن بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إيمانا صحيحا لا يخلو عن وجدان شيء من تلك المحبة الراجحة غير أنهم متفاوتون فمنهم من أخذ من تلك المرتبة بالحظ الأوفى ومنهم من أخذ منها بالحظ الأدنى كمن كان مستغرقا في الشهوات محجوبا في الغفلات في أكثر الأوقات لكن كثير منهم إذا ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم اشتاق إلى رؤيته بحيث يؤثرها على اهله وولده وماله ووالده .." 

( 101 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 84 ) 
" قال الشيخ أبو محمد بن أبي جمرة : إنما عبر بالحلاوة لأن الله شبه الإيمان بالشجرة في قوله تعالى : { مثلا كلمة طيبة كشجرة طيبة } فالكلمة هي كلمة الإخلاص واشجرة أصل الإيمان وأغصانها اتباع المر واجتناب النهي وورقها ما يهتم به المؤمن من الخير وثمرها عمل الطاعات وحلاوة الثمر جني الثمرة وغاية كماله تناهي نضج الثمرة وبه تظره حلاوتها .

( 102 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 85 ) 
قال الشيخ محيي الدين : حديث " ثلاث من كن فيه وجد حلاوة الإيمان ..." حديث عظيم وأصل من أصول الدين ومعنى حلاوة الإيمان استلذاذ الطاعات وتحمل المشاق في الدين وإيثار ذلك على أعراض الدنيا ومحبة العبد لله تحصل بفعل طاعته وترك مخالفته وكذلك الرسول " 

( 103 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 85 ) 
عند تعليقه على حديث " ثلاث من كن فيه ... ان يكون الله ورسوله أحب إليه مما سواهما .."
وإنما قال " مما سواهما " ولم يقل : " ممن " ليعم من يعقل ومن لا يعقل 

( 104 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 85 ) 
وفيه دليل على أنه لا بأس بهذه التثنية  -  سواهما – وأما قوله للذي خطب فقال ومن – يعصهما - : " بئس الخطيب أنت " فليس من هذا لأن المراد في الخطب الإيضاح وأما هنا الإيجاز في اللفظ ليحفظ .. ومن محاسن الأجوبة في الجمع ببن حديث الباب – ثلاث من كن ..- وقصة الخطيب أن تثنية الضمير للإيماء إلى أن المعتبر هو المجموع المركب من المحبتين لا كل واحدة منهما فإنها وحدها لاغية إذا لم ترتبط بالأخرى  فمن المركب من المحبتين لا كل واحدة منها فإنها وحدها لاغية إذا لم ترتبط بالأخرى فمن يدعي حب الله مثلا ولا يحب رسوله لا ينفعه ذلك ويشير إليه قوله تعالى { قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله } 

( 105 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 86 )
" في قوله تعالى { أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول وأولي الأمر منكم } 
فأعاد " أطيعوا " في الرسول لم يعد في " أولي الأمر " لأنهم لا استقلال لهم في الطاعة كاستقلال الرسول 

( 106 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 87 )
" الأنصار " هو جمع ناصر كأصحاب أو جمع نصير كأشراف وشريف واللام للعهد أي أنصار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمراد " الأوس والخزرج " وكانوا قبل ذلك يعرفون بابني " قيلة " وهي الأم التي تجمع القبيلتين فسماهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الأنصار " فصار بذلك علما عليهم وأطلق على أولادهم وحلفائهم ومواليهم وخصوا بهذه المنقبة العظمى لما فازوا به دون غيرهم ..

( 107 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 89 ) 
" إن اجتناب المناهي من الإيمان كامتثال الأوامر 

( 108 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 89 )
العصابة بكسر العين الجامعة من العشرة إلى الأربعين ولا واحد لها من لفظها وقد جمعت على عصائب وعصب " 

( 109 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 89 )
خص القتل بالأولاد { ولا تقتلوا أولادكم } 
قال محمد بن إسماعيل التيمي وغيره : خص القتل بالأولاد لأنه قتل وقطيعة رحم فالعناية بالنهي آكد ولأنه كان شائعا فيهم وهو وأد البنات وقتل البنين خشية الإملاق أو خصهم بالذكر لأنهم بصدد أن لا يدفعوا عن أنفسهم .

( 110 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 90 ) 
والحكمة في التنصيص على كثير من المنهيات دون المأمورات ان الكف أيسر من غنشاء الفعل لأن اجتناب المفاسد مقدم على اجتلاب المصالح والتخلي عن الرذائل قبل التحلي بالفضائل " 

( 111 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 91 ) 
" قال القاضي عياض : ذهب أكثر العلماء أن الحدوود كفارات واستدلوا –ومن أصاب من ذلك شيئا فعوقب في الدنيا فهو كفارة له – ومنهم ومن وقف لحديث أبي هريرة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا أدري الحدود كفارة لأهلها أم لا " لكن حديث عبادة أصح إسنادا ويمكن – يعني على طريق الجمع بينهما – أن يكون حديث أبي هريرة ورد أولا قبل أن يعلمه الله ثم أعلمه بعد ذلك " 

( 112 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 92 ) 
قال اسحاق بن راهويه : إذا صح الإسناد إلى عمرو بن شعيب فهو كأيوب عن نافع عن ابن عمر . ا ه 

( 113 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 93 ) 
وقد أطلت في هذا الموضع – كون الحدود كفارة والتعارض بين الروايات – لأنني لم أر من أزال اللبس فيه على الوجه المرضي والله الهادي .
وللطبراني عن ابن عمرو مرفوعا " ما عوقب رجل عن ذنب إلا جعله الله كفارة لما أصاب من ذلك الذنب " 

( 114 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 94 ) 
وقد بينت الأحاديث الكثيرة أن المصائب تكفر الذنوب فيحتمل أن يراد أنها تكفر ما لا حد فيه والله أعلم 

( 115 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 94 ) 
" إن اقامة الحد كفارة للذنب لو لم يتب المحدود وهو قول الجمهور وثيل لا بد من التوبة وبذلك جزم بعض التابعين وهو قول المعتزلة ووافقهم ابن حزم ومن المفسرين البغوي وطائفة يسيرة واستدلوا باستثناء من تاب في قوله تعالى { إلا الذين تابوا من قبل أن تقدروا عليهم } والجواب في ذلك أنه في عقوبة الدنيا ولذلك قيدت بالقدرة عليه .

( 116 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 94 ) 
" قال الطيبي : فيه إشارة إلى الكف عن الشهادة بالنار على أحد او بالجنة لأحد إلا من ورد النص فيه بعينه . قلت : أما الشق الاول فواضح واما الثاني فالاشارة اليه انما تستفاد من الحمل على غير ظاهر الحديث وهو متعين .

( 117 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 95 ) 
" عبادة رضي الله ولي قضاء فلسطين في زمن عمر رضي الله عنهما 

( 118 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 97 ) 
" قال إمام الحرمين : أجمع العلماء على وجوب معرفة الله تعالى واختلفوا في أول واجب فقيل : المعرفة وقيل : النظر وقال المقترح : لا اختلاف في أن أول واجب خطابا ومقصودا المعرفة وأول اشتغالا وأداء القصد إلى النظر . 

( 119 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 97 ) 
نقل القدوة أبو محمد بن أبي حمزة عن أبي الوليد الباجي عن أبي جعفر السمناني – وهو من كبار الأشاعرة – أنه سمعه يقول : إن هذه المسألة – أول واجب على العبيد – إن هذه المسألة من مسائل المعتزلة بقيت في المذهب . والله المستعان .

( 120 ) 
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 97 ) 
قال النووي : في الآية دليل على المذهب الصحيح أن أفعال القلوب يؤخذ بها إن استقرت وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله تجاوز لأمتي عما حدثت به أنفسها ما لم تكلم به أو تعمل " فمحمول على ما إذا لم تستقر . قلت : ويمكن أن يستدل لذلك من عموم قوله : " أو تعمل " لأن الاعتقاد هو عمل القلب .." 

( 121 ) 
( ج1 / ص 97 )
قال الشيخ الإمام ابن باز في حاشية تعليقه على قول ابن حجر – واختلفوا في أول واجب – 
قال رحمه الله : الصواب ما ذكره المحققون من أهل العلم أن أول واجب هو شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله علما وعملا وهي أول شيء دعا إليه الرسل وسيدهم وإمامهم نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أول شيء دعا إليه أن لقومه : قولوا لا إله إلا الله تعلموا . ولما بعث معاذا إلى اليمن قال له : قال له : فليكن أول ما تدعوهم إليه شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله . ولأن التوحيد شرط لصحة جميع العبادات كما يدل عليه قوله تعالى : { ولو أشركوا لحبط عنهم ما كانوا يعملون } 



( 122 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 98 )
" إن الأعمال الصالحة ترقي صاحبها إلى المراتب السنية من رفع الدرجات ومحو الخطيات " 

( 123 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 98 )
" الأولى في العبادة القصد والملازمة لا المبالغة المفضية إلى الترك كما جاء في الحديث الآخر " المنبت – أي المجد في السير – لا أرضا قطع ولا ظهراً أبقى " 

( 125 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 98 ) 
" جواز تحدث المرء بما فيه من فضل بحسب الحاجة لذلك عند الأمن من المباهاة والتعاظم 

( 126 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 100 ) 
" ما ثبت من أمور الآخرة بالشرع لا دخل للعقل فيه 

( 127 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 101 )
" " الثدي " جمع ثدي وهو مذكر عند معظم أهل اللغة وحكي أنه مؤنث والمشهور أنه يطلق في الرجل والمرأة وقيل يختص بالمرأة ..

( 128 ) 
قال ابن حجر في " فتح الباري " ( ج1 / ص 102 ) 
" قال ابن قتيبة : ان الحياء يمنع صاحبه من ارتكاب المعاصي كما يمنع الايمان فسمي ايمانا كما يسمى الشيء باسم ما قام مقامه 

( 129 ) 
" فتح الباري " ( ج1/ ص 102 ) 
قال الراغب : الحياء انقباض النفس عن القبيح وهو من خصائص الانسان ليرتدع عن ارتكاب كل ما يشتهي فلا يكون كالبهيمة وهو مركب من جبن وعفة فلذلك لا يكون المستحي فاسقا وقلما يكون اشجاع مستحيا وقد يكون لمطلق الانقباض كما في بعض الصبيان انتهى ملخصا 
وقال الحليمي : حقيقة الحياء خوف الذم بنسبة الشر إليه 
وحكي عن بعض السلف : رأيت المعاصي مذلة فتركتها مروءة فصارت ديانة .
وقال بعض السلف : خف الله على قدر قدرته عليك واستحي منه على قدر قربه منك . والله اعلم 

( 130 ) 
( ج1 / ص 104 ) 
" السنة قد تخفى على بعض أكابر الصحابة ويطلع عليها آحادهم ولهذا لا يلتفت إلى الآراء ولو قويت مع وجود سنة تخالفها ولا يقال كيف خفي ذا على فلان ؟ والله الموفق 

( 131 ) 
( ج1 / ص 105 ) 
" قبول الأعمال الظاهرة والحكم بما يقتضيه الظاهر والاكتفاء في قبول الإيمان بالاعتقاد الجازم خلافا لمن أوجب تعلم الأدلة .. وترك تكفير أهل البدع المقرين بالتوحيد الملتزمين للشرائع وقبول توبة الكافر من كفره من غير تفصيل بين كفر ظاهر أو باطن . 

( 132 ) 
( ج1 / ص 106 ) 
فإن قيل كيف الجمع بين الاية { وتلك الجنة التي أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون } و حديث : " لن يدخل أحدكم الجنة بعمله " ؟ فالجواب : 
" ان المنفي في الحديث دخولها بالعمل المجرد عن القبول والمثبت في الآية دخولها بالعمل المتقبل والقبول إنما يحصل برحمة الله فلم يحصل الدخول إلا برحمة الله وقيل في الجواب غير ذلك .

( 133 ) 
( ج1 / ص 109 ) 
الرهط : عدد من الرجال من ثلاثة إلى عشرة قال القزاز : وربما جاوزوا ذلك قليلا ولا واحد له من لفظه ورهط الرجل بنو أبيه الأدنى وقيل : قبيلته ..

( 134 ) 
( ج1 / ص 113 ) 
" وبذل السلام يتضمن مكارم الأخلاق والتواضع وعدم الاحتقار ويحصل به التآلف والتحابب 
والإنفاق من الإقتار يتضمن غاية الكرم لأنه إذا أنفق من الاحتياج كان مع التوسع أكثر إنفاقا والنفقة أعم من أن تكون على العيال واجبة ومندوبة أو على الضيف والزائر وكونه من الاقتار يستلزم الوثوق بالله والزهد في الدنيا وقصر الأمل وغير ذلك من مهمات الآخرة 

( 135 ) 
( ج1 / ص 113 ) 
قال ابو الزناد بن سراج وغيره : إنما كان من جمع الثلاث  في الحديث قوله – ثلاث من كن فيه – مستكملا للإيمان لأن مداره عليها لأن العبد إذا اتصف بالإنصاف لم يترك لمولاه حقا واجبا عليه إلا أداه ولم يترك شيئا مما نهاه عنه إلا اجتنبه وهذا يجمع أركان الإيمان وبذل السلام يتضمن مكارم الأخلاق والتواضع وعدم الاحتقار ...

( 136 ) 
( ج1 / ص 113-114 ) 
" قال القاضي أبو بكر بن العربي في شرحه لباب  ( كفران العشير وكفر دون كفر )
مراد المصنف ان يبين أن الطاعات كما تسمى إيمانا كذلك المعاصي تسمى كفرا لكن حيث يطلق عليها الكفر لا يراد الكفر المخرج من الملة .

( 137 ) 
( ج1 / ص 114 ) 
" خص كفران العشير من بين أنواع الذنوب لدقيقة بديعة وهي قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لو أمرت أحدا ان يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها " فقرن حق الزوج على الزوجة بحق الله فإذا كفرت المرأة حق زوجها – وقد بلغ من حقه عليها هذه الغاية كان ذلك دليلا على تهاونها بحق الله فلذلك يطلق عليها الكفر لكنه كفر لا يخرج من الملة 

( 138 ) 
( ج1 / ص 114 ) 
" البخاري يذهب إلى جواز تقطيع الحديث إذا كان يفصله منه لا يتعلق بما قبله ولا بما بعده تعلقا يفضي إلى فساد المعنى فصنيعه كذلك يوهم من لا يحفظ الحديث أن المختصر غير التام لا سيما إذا كان ابتداء المختصر من اثناء التام كما وقع في حديث فإن أوله هنا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أريت النار " إلى آخر ما ذكر منه وأول التام عن ابن عباس قال : خسفت الشمس على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر قصة صلاة الخسوف ثم خطبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فمن اراد عد الاحاديث التي اشتمل عليها الكتاب يظن أن هذا الحديث حديثان أو أكثر لاختلاف الابتداء وقد وقع في ذلك من حكى أن عدته بغير تكرار أربعة آلاف أو نحوها كابن الصلاح والشيخ محيي الدين ومن بعدهما وليس الامر كذلك بل عدته على التحرير الفا حديث وخمسمائة وثلاثة عشر حديثا 

( 140 ) 
( ج1 / ص 114 ) 
" البخاري رحمه الله لا يعيد الحديث إلا لفائدة لكن تارة تكون في المتن وتارة في الإسناد وتارة فيهما  

( 141 ) 
( ج1 / ص 116 ) 
" كل معصية تؤخذ من ترك واجب أو فعل محرم فهي من اخلاق الجاهلية والشرك أكبر المعاصي ولهذا استثناه وقد يطلق على المعاصي ب " الكفر " مجازا على إرادة كفر النعمة لا كفر الجحود أراد أن يبين أنه كفر لا يخرج عن الملة خلافا للخوارج الذين يكفرون بالذنوب 

( 142 ) 
( ج1 / ص 116 ) 
" الأحنف بن قيس مخضرم وقد رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لكن قبل إسلامه وكان رئيس بني تميم في الإسلام وبه يضرب المثل في الحلم .. وكان الأحنف أراد أن يخرج بقومه إلى علي بن أبي طالب ليقاتل معه يوم الجمل فنهاه أبو بكرة فرجع وحمل ابو بكرة الحديث على عمومه في كل مسلمين التقيا بسيفهما حسما للمادة 

( 144 ) 
( ج1 / ص 117 ) 
" نقل بعض أهل اللغة أن الحلة لا تكون إلا ثوبين جديدين يحلهما من طيهما فأقاد أصل تسمية الحلة 

( 145 ) 
( ج1 / ص 117 )
" غلام أبي ذر المذكور لم يسم ويحتمل أن يكون أبا مراوح مولى أبي ذر وحديثه في الصحيحين وذكر مسلم في الكنى " أن اسمه " سعد " .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 146 ) 
( ج1 / ص 118 )
" الأعجمي من لا يفصح باللسان العربي سواء كان عربيا أو عجميا 

( 147 ) 
( ج1 / ص 119 )
"  { الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم } 
وجه الدلالة منه أن الصحابة فهموا من قوله { بظلم } عموم أنواع المعاصي ولم ينكر عليهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك إنما بين لهم أن المراد أعظم أنواع الظلم وهو الشرك فدل على ان للظلم مراتب متفاوتة 

( 148 ) 
( ج1 / ص 119 ) 
" أن المعاصي غير الشرك لا ينسب صاحبها إلى الكفر المخرج عن الملة 
قال الخطابي : كان الشرك عند الصحابة أكبر من أن يلقب بالظلم فحملوا الظلم في الآية على ما عداه – يعني من المعاصي – فسألوا عن ذلك فنزلت هذه الآية 
كذا قال وفيه نظر والذي يظهر لي أنهم حملوا الظلم على عمومه الشرك فما دونه وهو الذي يقتضيه صنيع المؤلف وإنما حملوه على العموم لأن قوله { بظلم } نكره في سياق النفي لكن عمومها هنا بحسب الظاهر " 

( 149 ) 
( ج1/ ص 119 ) 
قال المحققون : إن دخل على النكرة في سياق النفي ما يؤكد العموم ويقويه نحو ( من ) في قوله ما جاءني من رجل أفاد تنصيص العموم وإلا فالعموم مستفاد بحسب الظاهر 

( 150 ) 
( ج1 / ص 121 ) 
في باب " علامة المنافق " آية المنافق ثلاث ..الحديث 
وفي حديث " أربع من كن فيه ....." 
أجاب القرطبي باحتمال استجد له صلى الله عليه وسلم من العلم بخصالهم ما لم يكن عنده وأقول : ليس بين الحديثين تعارض لأنه لا يلزم من عد الخصلة المذمومة الدالة على كمال النفاق كنها علامة على النفاق لاحتمال ان تكون العلامات دالات على أصل النفاق والخصلة الزائدة إذا أضيفت إلى ذلك كمل بها إلى خلوص النفاق 
على أن في رواية مسلم من طريق العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة ما يدل على إرادة عدم الحصر فإن لفظه : " من علامة المنافق ثلاث " 
ويكون قد أخبر ببعض العلامات في وقت وببعضها في وقت آخر 
وقال القرطبي والنووي : حصل من مجموع الروايتين خمس خصال لانهما تواردتا على الكذب في الحديث والخيانة في الأمانة 
.. ووجه الاقتصار على هذه العلامات الثلاث أنها منبهة على ما عداها إذ أصل الديانة منحصر في ثلاث : القول والفعل والنية فنبه على فساد القول بالكذب وعلى فساد الفعل بالخيانة وعلى فساد النية بالخلف ..

( 151 ) 
( ج1/ ص 122 ) 
" خلف الوعد لا يقدح إلا إذا كان العزم عليه مقارنا للوعد أما لو كان عازما ثم عرض له مانع أو بدا له رأي فهذا لم توجد منه صورة النفاق قاله الغزالي في " الإحياء " وفي الطبراني في حديث طويل ما يشهد له ففيه من حديث سلمان : " إذا وعد وهو يحدث نفسه أنه يخلف " وكذا في باقي الخصال وإسناده لا بأس به ليس فيه من أجمع على تركه وهو عند أبي داود والترمذي من حديث زيد بن أرقم مختصرا بلفظ : " إذا وعد الرجل أخاه ومن نيته أن يفي له فلم يف فلا إثم عليه " 

( 152 ) 
( ج1 / ص 122 ) 
" قال صاحب المحكم : يقال وعدته خيرا ووعدته شرا فإذا أسقطووا الفعل قالوا في الخير : وعدته وفي الشر : أوعدته 
وحكى ابن الأعرابي في " نوادره " أوعدته خيرا بالهمزة فالمراد بالوعد في الحديث الود بالخير واما الشر فيستحب إخلافه 


( 153 ) 
( ج1 / ص 122 ) 
 " أربع من كن فيه كان منافقا خالصاً ....." 
 قال النووي  رحمه الله  هذا الحديث  : عده جماعة من العلماء مشكلا من حيث أن هذه الخصال قد توجد في المسلم  المجمع على عدم الحكم بكفره قال : وليس فيه إشكال بل معناه صحيح
والذي قاله المحققون :  ان معناه ان هذه خصال نفاق وصاحبها شبيه بالمنافقين في هذه الخصال ومتخلق باخلاقهم 
قلت : ومحصل هذا الجواب الحمل في التسمية على المجاز أي صاحب هذه الخصال كالمنافق 
وقد قيل إن المراد هو نفاق العمل  وارتضاه القرطبي 
وقيل : المراد بإطلاق النفاق الانذار والتحذير عن ارتكاب هذه الخصال وهذا الذي ارتضاه الخطابي 
وذكر ايضا أنه يحتمل ان المتصف بذلك هو من اعتاد ذلك وصار له ديدنا .

( 154 ) 
( ج1 / ص 125) 
" حرمي بن حفص : هو اسم بلفظ النسبة وهو بصري يكنى أبا علي 

( 155 ) 
( ج 1 / ص 125 ) 
عبد الواحد هو ابن زياد البصري العبدي ويقال له الثقفي وهو [ ثقة متقن ]
قال ابن القطان لم يعتل عليه بقادح 
وفي طبقته 
عبد الواحد بن زيد بصري أيضا لكنه  [ ضعيف ] ولم يخرج عنه في الصحيحين شيء 

( 156 ) 
( ج1 / ص 126 ) 
" دين الإسلام ذو يسر او سمي الدين يسرا مبالغة بالنسبة الى الاديان قبله لان الله رفع عن هذه الأمة الإصر الذي كان على من قبلهم ومن أوضح الأمثلة له أن توبتهم كانت بقتل أنفسهم وتوبة هذه الأمة بالإقلاع والعزم والندم 

( 157 ) 
( ج1 / ص 117 ) 
قال البخاري رحمه الله : 
باب الدين يسر وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " أحب الدين إلى الله الحنيفية السمحة " 
·      قال ابن حجر :
·      المراد بالأديان الشرائع الماضية قبل أن تبدل وتنسخ
·      والحنيفية ملة إبراهيم والحنيف في اللغة ما كان على ملة إبراهيم 
·      وسمي إبراهيم حنيفيا لميله عن الباطل إلى الحق لأن أصل الحنف الميل 
·      والسمحة السهلة أي أنها مبنية على السهولة  
·      هذا الحديث المعلق لم يسنده المؤلف في هذا الكتاب لأنه ليس على شرطه 
·      وصله في كتاب " الأدب المفرد " 
·      ووصله أيضا أحمد بن حنبل وغيره من طريق محمد بن إسحاق عن داود بن الحصين عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس و " إسناده حسن " 
·      واستعمله المؤلف في الترجمة لكونه متقاصرا عن شرطه وقواه بما دل على معناه لتناسب السهولة واليسر .


( 158 ) 
( ج1 / ص 127 ) 
حديث أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن هذا الدين يسر ..الحديث 
من أفراد البخاري عن مسلم وصححه وغن كان من روياة مدلس بالعنعنة وهو عمر بن علي المقدمي بصري ثقة لكنه مدلس وشديد التدليس وصفه ابن سعد ولتصريحه فيه بالسماع من طريق أخرى 

( 160 ) 
( ج1 / ص 127 ) 
في الحديث ( ... ولن يشاد الدين أحد ...)
·      حكى صاحب المطالع أن أكثر الروايات برفع الدين على أن يشاد لما لم يسم فاعله
·      وعارضه النووي بأن أكثر الروايات بالنصب 
·      قال ابن حجر : ويجمع بين كلاميهما بأنه النسبة إلى روايات المشارقة والمغاربة ويؤيد النصب لفظ حديث بريدة عند أحمد : " إنه من شاد هذا الدين يغلبه " 
·      والمعنى : لا يتعمق أحد في العمال الدينية ويترك الرفق إلا عجز وانقطع فيغلب 

   ( 161 ) 
    ( ج1 / ص 128 ) 
" الغدوة بالفتح سير أول النهار  وقال الجوهري : ما بين صلاة الغداة وطلوع الشمس 
والروحة بالفتح السير بعد الزوال 
والدلجة بضم اوله وفتحه سير آخر الليل وقيل سير الليل كله 

( 162 ) 
( ج1 / ص 129 ) 
" أن العلماء اختلفوا في الجهة التي كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتوجه إليها للصلاة وهو بمكة فقال ابن عباس وغيره : كان يصلي إلى بيت المقدس لكنه لا يستدبر الكعبة بل يجعلها بينه وبين بيت المقدس وأطلق آخرون أنه كان كان يصلي إلى بيت المقدس وقال آخرون كان يصلي إلى الكعبة فلما تحول إلى المدينة استقبل بيت المقدس وهذا ضعيف ويلزم منه دعوى النسخ مرتين والول أصح لأنه يجمع بين القولين وقد صححه الحاكم وغيره من حديث ابن عباس 

( 163 ) 
( ج1 / ص 129 ) 
ليس في شيوخ البخاري من اسمه عمر بن خالد ولا في جميع رجاله بل ولا في أحد من رجال الكتب الستة 

( ج1 / ص 130) 
في الحديث في البخاري  ( وأنه صلى قبل بيت المقدس ستة عشر شهرا أو سبعة عشر شهرا ..." ")
ورواه ابو عوانة في صحيحه عن عمار بن رجاء وغيره عن أبي نعيم فقال : " ستة عشر " من غير شك وكذا لمسلم من رواية ابي الأحوص وللنسائي من رواية زكريا بن أبي زائدة وكذا لأحمد بسند صحيح عن ابن عباس .
والجمع بين الروايتين سهل بأن يكون من جزم بستة عشر لفق من شهر القدوم وشهر التحويل شهرا والغى الزائد ومن جزم بسبعة عشر عدها معا ومن شك تردد في ذلك " 
وشذت اقوال اخرى ففي ابن ماجه من طريق أبي بكر بن عياش عن أبي اسحاق " ثمانية عشر شهرا " وابو بكر سيء الحفظ وقد اضطرب فيه 
ومن الشذوذ ايضا رواية ثلاثة عشر شهرا ورواية تسعة عشر شهرا أو عشرة أشهر ورواية شهرين ورواية سنتين ....والاعتماد على القول الأول ) ا ه 





( 165 ) 
( ج1 / ص  131 )
أول صلاة صلاها متوجها إلى الكعبة صلاة العصر وعند ابن سعد : حولت القبلة في صلاة الظهر أو العصر – على التردد – والتحقيق أن أول صلاة صلاها في بني سلمة لما مات بشر بن البراء بن معرور الظهر وأول صلاة صلاها بالمسجد النبوي العصر وأما الصبح فهو من حديث ابن عمر بأهل قباء وهل كانت في جمادى الآخرة أو رجب أو شعبان ؟ أقوال .

( 166 ) 
( ج1 / ص 131 ) 
الرجل الذي خرج فمر على على أهل المسجد في تحويل القبلة هو عباد بن بشر بن قيظي كما رواه ابن منده وقيل هو عباد بن نهيك وأهل المسجد الذي مر بهم قيل هم من بني سلمة وقيل هو عباد بن بشر الذي أخبر اهل قباء في صلاة الصبح 

( 167 ) 
( ج1 / ص 131 ) 
واختلف في صلاته إلى بيت المقدس وهو بمكة فروى ابن ماجه من طريق أبي بكر بن عياش " صلينا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه ووسلم نحوو بيت المقدس ثمانية عشر شهرا وصرفت القبلة إلى الكعبة بعد دخول المدينة بشهرين " وظاهره أنه كان يصلي بمكة إلى بيت المقدس محضا وحكى الزهري خلافا في أنه هل كان يجعل الكعبة خلف ظهره أو يجعلها بينه وبين بيت المقدس ؟ 

( 168 ) 
( ج1 / ص 132 ) 
والذين ماتوا بعد فرض الصلاة وقبل تحويل القبلة من المسلمين عشرة أنفس فبمكة من قريش : عبد الله بن شهاب والمطلب بن ازهر الزهريان والسكران بن عمرو العامري وبارض الحبشة  منهم : حطاب ابن الحارث الجمحي وعمرو بن امية الاسدي وعبدالله بن الحارث السهمي وعروة بن عبد العزى وعدي بن نضلة العدويان ومن الانصار بالمدينة البراء بن معرور واسعد بن زرارة فهؤلاء العشرة متفق عليهم . 

( 169 ) 
( ج1 / ص 132 ) 
ومن مات في المدة ايضا اياس بن معاذ الأشهلي لكنه مختلف في إسلامه ولم اجد في شي من الأخبار أن أحدا من المسلمين قتل قبل تحويل القبلة لكنه لا يلزم من عدم الذكر عدم الوقوع 

( 170 ) 
( ج1 / ص 134 )
قال المازري : الكافر لا يصح منه التقرب فلا يثاب على العمل الصالح الصادر منه في شركه لأن من شرط المتقرب ان يكون عارفا لمن يتقرب إليه والكافر ليس كذلك وتابعه القاضي عياض على هذا واستضعف  ذلك النووي فقال : الصواب الذي عليه المحققون – بل نقل بعضهم الإجماع – ان الكافر إذا فعل افعالا جميلة كالصدقة وصلة الرحم ثم اسلم ومات على الإسلام ان ثواب ذلك يكتب له وأما دعوى أنه مخالف للقواعد فغير مسلم لأنه قد يعتد ببعض افعال الكافر في الدنيا ككفارة الظهار فإنه لا يلزمه إعادتها إذا أسلم وتجزئه . انتهى .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 171 ) 
( ج1 / ص 134 ) 
" قال ابن بطال : لله أن يتفضل على عباده بما شاء ولا اعتراض لأحد عليه واستدل غيره بأن من آمن من أهل الكتاب يؤتى أجره مرتين كما دل عليه القرآن والحديث الصحيح وهو لو مات على إيمانه الأول لم ينفعه شيء من عمله الصالح بل يكون هباء منثورا فدل على أن ثواب عمله الأول يكتب له مضافا إلى عمله الثاني وبقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سألته عائشة عن ابن جدعان : وما كان يصنعه من الخير هل ينفعه ؟ فقال : " إنه لم يقل يوما رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين فدل على أنه لو قالها بعد أن أسلم نفعه ما عمله في الكفر .


( 172 ) 
( ج1 / ص 134 ) 
حكى الماوردي أن بعض العلماء أخذ بظاهر هذه الغاية فزعم أن التضعيف لا يتجاوز سبعمائة في الحديث " ... الحسنة بعشر أمثالها إلى سعمائة ضعف والسيئة بمثلها ..." 
ورد عليه بقوله تعالى { والله يضاعف لمن يشاء }
والآية محتملة الأمرين يحتمل أن يكون المراد أنه يضاعف تلك المضاعفة بأن يجعلها سعمائة ويحتمل أنه يضاعف السعمائة بأن يزيد عليها والمصرح بالرد عليه حديث ابن عباس المخرج عند المصنف في الرقاق ولفظه : " كتب الله له عشر حسنات إلى سعمائة ضعف إلى أضعاف كثيرة " 


( 173 ) 
(  ج1 / ص 135 ) 
حديث " إذا أحسن أحدكم إسلامه فكل حسنة يعملها تكتب له له بعشر أمثالها إلى سعبمائة ضعف وكل سيئة يعملها تكتب له بمثلها " 
هذا الحديث من نسخة همام بن منبه المروية بإسناد واحد عن عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن همام عن ابي هريرة 
وقد اختلف العلماء في إفراد حديث من نسخة هل يساق بإسنادها ولو لم يكن مبتدأ به أو لا ؟ فالجمهور على الجواز ومنهم البخاري وقيل يمتنع وقيل يبدأ أبدا بأول حديث ويذكر بعده ما أراد 
وتوسط مسلم فأتى بلفظ يشعر بأن المفرد من جملة النسخة فيقول في مثل هذا إذا انتهى الاسناد " 

 ( 175 ) 
( ج1 / ص 137 ) 
قال الجوهري  : ( مه ) هي كلمة مبنية على السكون وهي اسم سمي به الفعل والمعنى أكفف يقال مهمهته إذا زجرته 
قال الداودي : أصل هذه الكلمة ( ما هذا ) كالإنكار فطرحوا بعض اللفظة 

( 176 ) 
( ج1 / ص 137 ) 
الملال  استثقال الشيء ونفور النفس عنه بعد محبته وهو محال على تعالى باتفاق 
قال الإسماعيلي  وجماعة من المحققين : إنما أطلق هذا على جهة المقابلة اللفظية مجازا 

( 177 ) 
( ج1 / ص 137-138 )
حديث عائشة بلفظ : " اكلفوا من العمل ما تطيقون فإن الله لا يمل من الثواب حتى تملوا من العمل " لكن في سنده موسى بن عبيدة وهو ضعيف 

( 178 ) 
( ج1 / ص 138 ) 
قال القاضي أبو بكر بن العربي : معنى المحبة من الله تعلق الإرادة بالثواب أي أكثر الأعمال ثوابا أدومها 
قال الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله في حاشية تعليقه عليه : هذا من التأويل الباطل والحق الذي عليه أهل السنة أن معنى المحبة غير معنى الإرادة والله سبحانه وتعالى موصوف بها على الوجه الذي يليق بجلاله ومحبته لا تشابه محبة خلقه كما أن إرادته لا تشابه إرادة خلقه وهكذا ساءر صفاته كما قال تعالى { ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير } 

( 179 ) 
( ج1 / ص 138 ) 
قال النووي : بداوم القليل تستمر الطاعة بالذكر والمراقبة والإخلاص والإقبال على الله بخلاف الكثير الشاق حتى ينمو القليل الدائم بحيث يزيد على الكثير المنقطع أضعافا كثيرة .

( 180 ) 
( ج1 / ص 138 ) 
قال ابن الجوزي : إنما أحب الدائم لمعنيين : أحدهما أن التارك للعمل بعد الدخول فيه كالمعرض بعد الوصل فهو متعرض للذم ولهذا ورد الوعيد في حق من حفظ آية ثم نسيها وإن كان قبل حفظها لا يتعين عليه . 
ثانيها : أن مداوم الخير ملازم للخدمة وليس من لازم الباب في كل وقتا ما كمن لازم يوما كاملا ثم انقطع وزاد المصنف ومسلم من طريق أبي سلمة عن عائشة : " وإن أحب الأعمال إلى الله ما دووم عليه وإن قل " 

( 181 ) 
( ج1 / ص 139 ) 
قال ابن بطال : التفاوت في التصديق على قدر العلم والجهل فمن قل عمله كان تصديقه مثلا بمقدار ذرة والذي فوقه في العلم تصديقه بمقدار برة أو شعيرة إلا أن أصل التصديق الحاصل في قلب كل أحد منهم لا يجوز عليه النقصان ويجوز عليه الزيادة بزيادة العلم والمعاينة . انتهى 

( 182 ) 
( ج1 / ص 142 )
رجال إسناد هذا الحديث " جاء رجل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  من اهل نجد ثائر الرأس يسمع دوي صوته ولا يفقه ما يقول حتى دنا فإذا هو يسأل عن الإسلام فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : خمس صلوات في اليوم والليلة فقال : هل علي غيرها ؟ .... " كلهم مدنيون ومالك والد أبي سهيل هو ابن أبي عامر الأصبحي حليف طلحة بن عبيد الله وإسماعيل هو ابن أبي أويس ابن أخت مالك فهو من رواية إسماعيل عن خاله عن عمه عن أبيه عن حليفه فهو مسلسل بالأقارب كما هو مسلسل بالبلد . انتهى 

( 183 ) 
( ج1 / ص 143 ) 
( دوي ) 
قال القاضي عياض : جاء عندنا في البخاري بضم الدال قال : والصواب الفتح .
قال الخطابي : الدووي صوت مرتفع متكرر لا يفهم وإنما كان كذلك لأنه نادى من بعيد 

( 184 ) 
( ج1 / ص 143 ) 
" الرجل القادم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أهل نجد ثائر الرأس  جزم ابن بطال وآخرون بأنه ضمام بن ثعلبة وافد بني سعد بن بكر .

( 185 ) 
( ج1 / ص 144 ) 
" وفي البخاري أنه أمر جويرية بنت الحارث ان تفطر يوم الجمعة بعد أن شرعت فيه فدل على أن الشروع في العبادة لا يستلزم الإتمام – إذا كانت نافلة – بهذا النص في الصوم وبالقياس في الباقي 
فإن قيل يرد الحج قلنا لأنه امتاز عن غيره بلزوم المضي في فاسده فكيف في صحيحه وكذلك امتاز بلزوم الكفارة في نفله كفرضه . والله أعلم 

( 186 ) 
( ج1 / ص 144 ) 
قوله ( أفلح إن صدق ) عند البخاري 
وقع عند مسلم من رواية إسماعيل بن جعفر : ( أفلح وأبيه إن صدق ) أو ( دخل الجنة وأبيه إن صدق ) 
ولأبي داود مثله لكن بحذف " أو " 
فإن قيل : ما الجامع بين هذا وبين النهي عن الحلف بالآباء ؟ أجيب بأن ذلك كان قبل النهي أو بأنها كلمة جارية على اللسان لا يقصد بها الحلف كما جرى على لسانهم عقرى حلقى وما أشبه ذلك أو فيه إضمار اسم الرب كأنه قال : ورب أبيه وقيل : هو خاص ويحتاج إلى دليل 
وحكى السهيلي عن بعض مشايخه انه قال : هو " تصحيف " وإنما كان والله فقصرت اللامان .
واستنكر القرطبي هذا 
وغفل القرافي فادعى ان الرواية بلفظ " وأبيه " لم تصح لأنها ليست في الموطأ وكأنه لم يرتض الجواب فعدل إلى رد الخبر وهو صحيح لا مرية فيه وأقوى الأجوبة الاولان . 

( 188 ) 
( ج1 / ص 144 ) 
( أفلح إن صدق ) 
قال ابن بطال : دل قوله على أنه إن لم يصدق فيما التزم لا يفلح وهذا بخلاف المرجئة 

( 189 ) 
( ج1 / ص 145 ) 
" ابن سيرين فسماعه عن أبي هريرة صحيح وأما الحسن فمختلف في سماعه منه والأكثر على نفيه وتوهيم من أثبته وهو مع ذلك كثير الإرسال فلا تحمل عنعنته على السماع " 

( 190 ) 
( ج1 / ص 146 ) 
" وقد اثبتت هذه الرواية أن القيراطين إنما يحصلان بمجموع الصلاة والدفن وأن الصلاة دون الدفن يحصل بها قيراط واحد وهذا هو المعتمد خلافا لمن تمسك بظاهر بعض الروايات فزعم أنه يحصل بالمجموع ثلاثة قراريط " 

( 191 ) 
( ج1 / ص 147 ) 
" والمرجئة بضم الميم وكسر الجيم بعدها ياء مهموزة ويجوز تشديدها بلا همز نسبوا إلى الإرجاء وهو التأخير لأنهم أخروا الأعمال عن الإيمان فقالوا : : الإيمان هو التصديق بالقلب فقط ولم يشترط جمهورهم النطق وجعلوا للعصاة اسم الإيمان على الكمال وقالوا : لا يضر مع الإيمان ذنب أصلا ومقالاتهم مشهورة في كتب الأصول " 

( 192 ) 
( ج1 / ص 148 ) 
قاعدة ذكرها لنا شيخنا أبو الفضل بن الحسين الحافظ رحمه الله وهي : ان البخاري لا يخص صيغة التمريض بضعف الإسناد بل إذا ذكر المتن بالمعنى أو اختصره أتى بها أيضا لما علم من الخلاف في ذلك 

( 193 ) 
( ج1 / ص 149 ) 
" من اصر على نفاق المعصية خشي عليه أن يفضي به إلى نفاق الكفر وكأن البخاري لمح بحديث عبد الله بن عمرو المخرج عند أحمد مرفوعا قال : " ويل للمصرين الذين يصرون على ما فعلوا وهم يعلمون " أي يعلمون أن من تاب تاب الله عليه ثم لا يستغفرون قاله مجاهد وغيره .
وللترمذي عن أبي بكر الصديق مرفوعا : " ما أصر من استغفر وإن عاد في اليوم سبعين مرة " 
إسناد كل منهما " حسن " 

( 194 ) 
( ج1 / ص 150 ) 
" ( سباب ) وهو مصدر يقال سب يسب سبا وسبابا وقال ابراهيم الحربي : السباب أشد من السب وهو أن الرجل ما فيه وما ليس فيه يريد بذلك عيبه وقال غيره : السباب هنا مثل القتال قيقتضي المفاعلة 

( 195 ) 
( ج1 / ص 150 ) 
( فسوق ) الفسق في اللغة الخروج وفي الشرع : الخروج عن طاعة الله ورسوله وهو في عرف الشرع أشد من العصيان 

( 196 ) 
( ج1 / ص 151 ) 
دلت الأدلة على ان بعض الأعمال يطلق عليها الكفر تغليظا ومثاله " سباب المسلم فسوق ووقتاله كفر " ا ه 

( 197 ) 
( ج1 / ص 151 ) 
" في الحديث " ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج يخبر بليلة القدر فتلاحى رجلان من المسلمين ...الحديث " 
والرجلان افاد ابن دحية أنهما " عبد الله بن أبي حدرد و كعب بن مالك " 

( 198 ) 
( ج1 / ص 151 ) 
" قال القاضي عياض : ان المخاصمة مذمومة وانها سبب في العقوبة المعنوية أي الحرمان وفيه أن المكان الذي يحضره الشيطان ترفع منه البركة والخير 

( 199 ) 
( ج1 / ص 153 ) 
" حكى الإسماعيلي عن اهل السنة والجماعة قالوا : إنهما أي ( الإسلام و الإيمان ) تختلف دلالتهما بالاقتران فإن افرد أحدهما دخل الآخر فيه " 
قال الخطابي : صنف في المسألة – تغاير الإسلام والإيمان – إمامان كبيران وأكثرا من الأدلة للقولين وتباينا في ذلك والحق أن بينهما عموما وخصوصا فكل مؤمن مسلم وليس كل مسلم مؤمناً . انتهى ملخصا .

( 200 ) 
" ( ج1 / ص 155 ) 
" استنبط القرطبي من حديث كان رسول الله يجلس بين اصحابه فيحيء الغريب فلا يدري أيهم هو فطلبنا إليه أن نجعل له مجلسا يعرفه الغريب إذا أتاه قال : " فبنينا له دكانا من طين يجلس عليه " انتهى 
فاستنبط القرطبي " استحباب جلوس العالم بمكان يختص به ويكون مرتفعا إذا احتاج لذلك لضرورة تعليم ونحوه " .

----------


## عبد الله بن عبد الرزاق

ما شاء الله .. بارك الله في علمك يا شيخنا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 201 ) 

( ج1 / ص 155 ) 
" فإن قيل كيف بدأ جبريل في حديث " الإسلام والإيمان والإحسان " بالسؤال قبل السلام ؟ 
أجيب بأنه يحتمل ان يكون ذلك مبالغة في التعمية لأمره أو ليبين أن ذلك غير واجب أو سلم فلم ينقله الراوي قلت : وهذا الثالث هو المعتمد فقد ثبت في رواية أبي فروة قال : السلام عليك يا محمد فرد عليه السلام .ونحوه في رواية عطاء عن ابن عمر لكن  قال : السلام عليك يا رسول الله .
واختلفت الروايات هل قال له يا محمد أو يا رسول الله هل سلم أو لا . فأما السلام فمن ذكره مقدم على من سكت عنه .


( 202 )
( ج1 / ص 158 ) 
" حدثت بدعة القدر في أواخر زمن الصحابة وقد روى مسلم القصة في ذلك من طريق كهمس عن ابن بريدة عن يحيى بن يعمر قال : كان أول من قال في القدر بالبصرة معبد الجهني قال فانطلقت أنا وحميد الحميري فذكر اجتماعهما بعبد الله بن عمر وأنه سأله عن ذلك فأخبره بأنه بريء ممن يقول ذلك وأن الله لا يقبل ممن لم يؤمن بالقدر عملا .

( 203 ) 
( ج1 / ص 158 ) 
حكى المصنفون في المقالات عن طوائف من القدرية إنكار كون الباريء عالما بشيء منأعمال العباد قبل وقوعها منهم وإنما يعلمها بعد كونها قال القرطبي وغيره قد انقرض هذا المذهب ولا نعرف أحدا ينسب إليه من المتأخرين قال: والقدرية اليوم مطبقون على أن الله عالم بأفعال العباد قبل وقوعها وإنما خالفوا السلف في زعمهم بأن أفعال العباد مقدورة لها وواقعة منهم على جهة الاستقلال وهو مع كونه مذهبا باطلا أخف من المذهب الأول وأما المتأخرون منهم فأنكروا تعلق الإرادة بأفعال العباد إفرادا من تعلق القديم بالمحدث وهم مخصومون بما قال الشافعي : إن سلم القدري العلم خصم . يعني يقال له : أيجوز ان يقع في الوجود خلاف ما تضمنه العلم ؟ فإن منع وافق قول أهل السنة وإن اجاز لزمه نسبة الجهل تعالى الله عن ذلك " 


( 204 ) 

( ج1 / ص 159 ) 
جواز سؤال العالم ما لا يجهله السائل ليعلمه السامع " 

( 205 ) 
( ج1 / ص 159 )
قوله : " ما الإحسان " ؟ قال : ان تعبد الله كأنك تراه " 
هذا القدر من الحديث أصل عظيم من أصول الدين وقاعدة مهمة من قواعد المسلمين وهو عمدة الصديقين وبغية السالكين وكنز العارفين ودأب الصالحين وهو من جوامع الكلم التي أوتيها صلى الله عليه وسلم 

( 206 ) 
( ج1 / ص 159-160 ) 
" وقد ندب أهل التحقيق إلى مجالسة الصالحين ليكون ذلك مانعا من التلبس بشيء من النقائص احتراما لهم واستحياء منهم فكيف بمن لا يزال الله مطلعا عليه في سره وعلانيته ؟ انتهى .

( 207 ) 
( ج1 / ص 160 ) 
" رؤية الله في الدنيا بالأبصار غير واقعة واما رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذاك لدليل آخر وقد صرح مسلم في روايته من حديث أبي أمامة بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " واعلموا أنكم لن تروا ربكم حتى تموتوا  " 

( 208 ) 
( ج1 / ص 161 ) 
قال النووي رحمه الله : أن العالم إذا سئل عما لا يعلم يصرح بأنه لا يعلمه ولا يكون في ذلك نقص من مرتبته بل يكون ذلك دليلا على مزيد ورعه .

( 209 ) 
( ج1 / ص 161 ) 
هذا السؤال والجواب وقع ايضا بين عيسى ابن مريم وجبريل لكن كان عيسى سائلا وجبريل مسؤولاً 
قال الحميدي في نوادره : حدثنا سفيان حدثنا مالك بن مغول عن إسماعيل بن رجاء عن الشعبي قال : سأل عيسى ابن مريم جبريل عن الساعة قال : فانتفض بأجنحته وقال : ما المسؤول عنها بأعلم من السائل عنها بأعلم من السائل .

قال الشيخ الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله في حاشية تعليقه : 
" لا ينبغي الجزم بوقوع هذا من عيسى لأن كلام الشعبي لا تقوم به حجة وإن كان نقله عن بني إسرائيل فكذلك وإنما يذكر مثل هذا بصيغة التمريض كما هو المقرر في علم مصطلح الحديث والله أعلم .

( 210 ) 
"( ج1 / ص 161 ) 
" يستفاد من اختلاف الروايات أن التحديث والإخبار والإنباء بمعنى واحد وإنما غاير بينها أهل الحديث اصطلاحا ً .

( 211 ) 
( ج1 / ص 161 ) 
" قال القرطبي : علامات الساعة على قسمين : ما يكون من نوع المعتاد أو غيره والمعتاد كما ذكر في حديث جبريل عليه السلام وأما الغير مثل طلوع الشمس من مغربها فتلك مقاربة لها أو مطابقة .

( 212 ) 
( ج1 / ص 161 )
" الأشراط جمع وأقله ثلاثة على الأصح والمذكور هنا اثنان " ولادة الامة وتطاول الرعاة " 
أجاب الكرماني : بأنه قد تستقرض القلة  للكثرة وبالعكس . أو لأن الفرق بالقلة والكثرة إنما هو النكرات لا في المعارف أو لفقد جمع الكثرة للفظ الشرط . وفيه جميع هذه الأجوبة نظر ولو أجيب بأن دليل القول الصائر إلى أن أقل الجمع اثنان لما بعد عن الصواب والجواب المرضي ان المذكور من الأشراط ثلاثة وإنما بعض الرواة اقتصر على اثنين منها لأنه هنا ذكر التطاول والولادة وفي التفسير ذكر الولادة وترؤس الحفاة وفي رواية محمد بن بشر التي أخرج مسلم إسنادها وساق ابن خزيمة لفظها عن أبي حيان ذكر الثلاثة وكذا في مستخرج الإسماعيلي من طريق ابن عليه وكذا ذكرها عمارة بن القعقاع ووقع مثل ذلك في حديث عمر .

( 213 ) 
( ج1 / ص 162 ) 
المراد " بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا  ولدت الأمة ربها ) 
وقد اختلف العلماء قديما وحديثا في معنى ذلك قال ابن التين : اختلف فيه على سبعة أوجه فذكرها لكنها متداخلة وقد لخصتها بلا تداخل فإذا هي أربعة أقوال : 
الأول :  قال الخطابي : معناه اتساع الإسلام واستيلاء اهله على بلاد الشرك وسبيء ذراريهم فإذا ملك الرجل الجارية واستولدها كان الولد منها بمنزلة ربها لأنه ولد سيدها قال النووي وغيره : إنه قول الأكثرين .
قلت : لكن في كونه المراد نظر لأن استيلاد الإماء كان موجودا حين المقالة والاتسلاء على بلاد الشرك وسبي ذراريهم واتخاذهم سراري وقع أكثره في صدر الإسلام وسياق الكلام يقتضي الإشارة إلى وقع ما لم يقع مما سيقع قرب قيام الساعة وقد فسره وكيع في رواية ابن ماجه بأخص من جملة الرعية قال : ان تلد العجم العرب ووجه بعضهم بأن الإماء يلدن الملوك فتصير الأم من جملة الرعية والملك سيد رعيته وهذا لإبراهيم الحربي . 


الثاني : أن تبيع السادة أمهات أولادهم ويكثر ذلك فيتداول الملاك المستولدة حتى يشتريها ولدها ولا يشعر بذلك وعلى هذا فالذي يكون من الأشراط غلبة الجهل بتحريم أمهات الأولاد أو الاتهانة بالحكام الشرعية 

الثالث : وهو من نمط الذي قبله قال النووي : لا يختص شراء الولد أمه بامهات الأولاد بل يتصور في غيرهن بأن تلد المة حرا من غير سيدها بوطء شبهة أو رقيقا بنكاح أو زنا ثم تباع الأمة في الصوورتين بيعا صحيحا وتدور في الأيدي حتى يشتريها ابنها أو ابنتها .

الرابع : ان يكثر العقوق في الأولاد فيعامل الولد أمه معاملة السيد أمته من الإهانة بالسب والضرب والاستخدام فأطلق عليه ربها مجازا لذلك أو المراد بالرب المربي فيكون حقيقة وهذا أوجه الأوجه عندي لعمومه .. ومحصل الإشارة إلى أن الساعة يقرب قيامها عند انعكاس المور بحيث يصير المربي مربيا والسافل عاليا وهو مناسب لقوله في العلامة الأخرى ان تصير الحفاة ملوك الأرض " انتهى ملخصا .

( 215 ) 
( ج1 / ص 163 ) 
قال النووي : ليس فيه دليل على تحريم بيع أمهات الأولاد ولا على جوازه وقد غلط من استدل به لكل من المرين لأن الشيء إذا جعل علامة على شيء آخر لا يدل على حظر ولا إباحة 

( 216 ) 
( ج1 / ص 163 ) 
الجمع بين الحديثين : من إطلاق الرب على السيد المالك في قوله في الحديث " ربها " وبين ما في الحديث الصحيح الآخر : " لا يقل أحدكم  أطعم ربه وضيء ربك اسق ربك وليقل سيدي ومولاي " بان اللفظ هنا خرج على سبيل المبالغة او المراد بالرب هنا المربي وفي المنهي عنه السيد أو أن النهي عنه متأخر او مختص بغير الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 

( 217 ) 
( ج1 / ص  164 ) 
واما ظن الغيب فقد يجوز من المنجم وغيره إذا كان عن أمر عادي وليس ذلك بعلم وقد نقل ابن عبد البر الإجماع على تحريم أخذ الأجرة والجعل وإعطائها في ذلك وجاء عن ابن مسعود قال : أوتي نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم علم كل شيء سوى هذه الخمس . وعن ابن عمر مرفوعا نحوه أخرجهما أحمد وأخرج حميد بن زنجويه عن بعض الصحابة أنه ذكر العلم بوقت الكسوف قبل ظهوره فأنكر عليه فقال : إنما الغيب خمس – وتلا هذه الآية – وما عدا ذلك غيب يعلمه قوم ويجهله قوم " 

( 218 ) 
( ج1 / ص 164 ) 
" النكتة في العدول عن الإثبات إلى النفي في قوله تعالى { وما تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غدا ً } 
وكذا التعبير بالدراية دون العلم والتعميم إذا الدراية اكتساب علم الشيء بحيلة فإذا انتفى ذلك عن كل نفس مع كونه من مختصاتها ولم تقع منه على علم كان عدم اطلاعها على علم غير ذلك من باب أولى . ا ه ملخصا من كلام الطيبي .

( 220 ) 
( ج1 / ص 165 )
" أن الملك يجوز أن يتمثل لغير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيراه ويتكلم بحضرته وهو يسمع وقد ثبت عن عمران بن حصين أنه كان يسمع كلام الملائكة والله أعلم .

( 221 ) 
( ج1 / ص 166 ) 
دلت الروايات التي ذكرناها على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما عرف أنه جبريل إلا في آخر الحال وان جبريل أتاه في صورة رجل حسن الهيئة لكنه غير معروف لديهم 

( 222 ) 
( ج1 / ص 166 )
" ما وقع في رواية النسائي من طريق أبي فروة في آخر الحديث : " وإنه لجبريل نزل في صورة دحية الكلبي " فإن قوله نزل في ضورة دحية الكلبي [ وهم ] لأن دحية معروف عندهم وقد قال عمر  رضي الله عنه : " ما يعرفه منا أحد " وقد أخرجه محمد بن نصر المروزي في كتاب الإيمان له من الوجه الذي أخرجه منه النسائي فقال في آخره : " فإنه جبريل جاء ليعلمكم دينكم " وهذه الرواية هي المحفوظة لموافقتها باقي الروايات . 

( 223 ) 
( ج1 / ص 166 ) 
قال ابن المنير في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (  يعلمكم دينكم ) 
دلالة على ان السؤال الحسن يسمى علما وتعليما لأن جبريل لم يصدر منه سوى السؤال ومع ذلك سماه معلما ً وقد اشتهر قولهم : حسن السؤال نصف العلم . 

( 224 ) 
( ج1 / ص 166 ) 
قال القرطبي : هذا الحديث – حديث جبريل الطويل – يصلح ان يقال له أم السنة لما تضمنه من جمل علم السنة 

( 225 ) 
( ج1 / ص 166 ) 
قال الطيبي : لهذه النكتة استفتح به البغوي كتابه " المصابيح " و " شرح السنة " لما تضمنه من علم السنة اقتداء بالقرآن في افتتاحه بالفاتحة لأنها تظمنت علوم القرآن إجمالا 

( 226 ) 
( ج1 / ص 166 ) 
" قال القاضي عياض : اشتمل هذا الحديث – حديث جبريل الطويل – على جميع وظائف العبادات الظاهرة والباطنة من عقود الإيمان ابتداء وحالا ومآلا ومن اعمال الجوارح ومن إخلاص السرائر والتحفظ من آفات العمال حتى أن علوم الشريعة كلها راجعة إليه ومتشعبة منه " 

( 227 ) 
( ج1 / ص 168 ) 
الرد على قول الواقدي ومن تبعه بأن النعمان  بن بشير لا يصح سماعه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  كما  في البخاري سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول : " الحلال بين والحرام بين ..الحديث " 

( 228 ) 
( ج1 / ص 168 )
ادعى أبو عمرو الداني أن حديث " الحلال بين والحرام بين " هذا الحديث لم يروه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غير النعمان بن بشير فإن اراد من وجه صحيح فمسلم وإلا فقد رويناه من حديث ابن عمر وعمار في الأوسط للطبراني  من حديث ابن عباس فس الكبير له ومن حديث واثلة في الترغيب للاصبهاني وفي اسانيدها مقال . وادعى ايضا أنه لم يروه عن النعمان غير الشعبي وليس كما قال فقد رواه عن النعمان ايضا خيثمة بن عبد الرحمن عند أحمد وغيره وعبد الملك بن عمير عن أبي عوانة وغيره وسماك بن حرب عند الطبراني ...

( 229 ) 
" ( ج1 / ص 168 ) 
: من لم يعرف باجتناب الشبهات لم يسلم لقول من يطعن فيه وفيه دليل على أن من لم يتوق الشبهة في كسبه ومعاشه فقد عرض نفسه للطعن فيه وفي هذا إشارة إلى ان المحافظة على أمور الدين ومراعاة المروءة .

( 230 ) 
( ج1 / ص 169 ) 
قال ابن المنير في مناقب شيخه القباري عنه أنه كان يقول : المكروه عقبة بين العبد والحرام فمن استكثر من المكروه تطرق إلى الحرام والمباح عقبة بينه وبين المكروه فمن  استكثر منه تطرق إلى المكروه وهو منزع حسن . 

( 231 ) 
( ج1 / ص 169 ) 
" أن الحلال حيث يخشى ان يؤول فعله مطلقا إلى مكروه أو محرم ينبغي اجتنابه كالاكثار مثلا من الطيبات فإنه يحوج إلى كثرة الاكتساب الموقع في أخذ ما لا يستحق أو يفضي إلى بطر النفس وأقل ما فيه الاشتغال عن مواقف العبودية وهذا معلوم بالعادة مشاهد بالعيان . .. فالعالم الفطن لا يخفى عليه تمييز الحكم فلا يقع له ذلك إلا في الاستكثار من المباح أو المكروه كما تقرر قبل ولا يخفى ان المستكثر من المكروه تصير فيه جرأة على ارتكاب المنهي في الجملة أو يحمله اعتياده ارتكاب المنهي غير المحرم على ارتكاب المنهي المحرم إذا كان من جنسه أو يكون ذلك لشبهة فيه وهو أن من تعاطى ما نهي عنه يصير مظلم اللب لفقدان نور الورع فيقع في الحرام ولو لم يختر الوقوع فيه ..

( 232 ) 
( ج1 / ص 170 ) 
" أن ملوك العرب كانوا يحمون لمراعي مواشيهم أماكن مختصة يتوعدون من يرعى فيها بغير إذنهم بالعقوبة الشديدة 

( 233 ) 
( ج1 / ص 170 ) 
" ادعى بعضهم أن التمثيل في قوله "  كالراعي يرعى حول الحمى .." من كلام الشعبي وأنه مدرج في الحديث حكى ذلك أبو عمر الداني ولم أقف على دليله إلا ما وقع عند ابن الجارود والاسماعيلي من رواية ابن عون عن الشعبي قال ابن عوون في آخر الحديث : لا أدري المثل من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أو من قول الشعبي . قلت : وتردد ابن عون في رفعه لا يستلزم كونه مدرجا لأن الأثبات قد جزموا باتصاله ورفعه فلا يقدح شك بعضهم فيه . .. وكذا ثبوت المثل مرفوعا في رواية ابن عباس وعمار بن ياسر ايضا . 

( 235 ) 
( ج1 / ص 170 ) 
سمي القلب قلباً لتقلبه في الأمور أو لأنه خالص ما في البدن وخالص كل شيء قلبه أو لأنه وضع في الجسد مقلوباً 

( 236 ) 
( ج1 / ص 170 ) 
" وخص القلب بالصلاح لأنه أمير البدن وبصلاح الأمير تصلح الرعية وبفساده تفسد وفيه تنبيه على تعظيم قدر القلب والحث على صلاحه والإشارة إلى أن لطيب الكسب اثرا فيه والمراد من الفهم الذي ركبه الله فيه ويستدل به على أن العقل في القلب ومنه قوله تعالى { فتكون لهم قلب يعقلون بها }  وقوله تعالى { إن في ذلك لذكرى لمن كان له قلب } قال المفسرون : أي عقل 

( 237 ) 
( ج1 / ص 171 ) 
" عظم العلماء أمر  هذا الحديث – الحلال بين والحرام بين – فعدوه رابع أربعة تدور عليها الحكام كما نقل عن أبي داود وفيه البيتان المشهوران وهما : 
·      عمدة الدين عندنا كلمات             مسندات من قول خير البرية 
·      اترك الشبهات وازهد ودع ما        ليس يعنيك واعملن بنية 

( 238 ) 
( ج1 / ص 171 ) 
" لم تقع هذه الزيادة التي أولها : " ألا وإن في الجسد مضغة " إلا في رواية الشعبي ولا هي في أكثر الروايات عن الشعبي إنما تفرد بها في الصحيحين زكريا وتابعه مجاهد عند أحمد ومغيرة عند الطبراني .

( 240 ) 
" ( ج1 / ص 171 )
" قال القرطبي : اشتمل حديث " الحلال بين والحرام بين " على التفصيل بين الحلال وغيره وعلى تعلق جميع الأعمال بالقلب فمن هنا يمكن ان ترد جميع الأحكام إليه والله المستعان |.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 241 ) 
( ج1 / ص 172 ) 
قال القرطبي : أن  للمفتي أن يذكر  الدليل مستغنيا به عن التصيص على جواب الفتيا إذا كان السائل بصيراً بموضع الحجة . 

( 242 ) 
( ج1 / ص 172 )
" قال النووي رحمه الله : الوفد الجماعة المختارة للتقدم في لقي العظماء واحدهم وافد .

 ( 243 )
( ج1 / ص 172 )
وفد عبد القيس الذين قدموا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المذكورون كانوا أربعة عشر راكباً كبيرهم الأشج ذكره صاحب التحرير في شرح مسلم وسمى منهم المنذر بن عائذ وهو الأشج المذكور ومنقذ بن حبان ومزيدة بن مالك وعمرو بن مرحوم والحارث بن شعيب وعبيدة بن همام والحارث بن جندب وصحار بن العباس قال : ولم نعثر بعد طول التتبع على أسماء الباقين 

( 244 )
( ج1 / ص 173 ) 
أفاد العسكري أول من قال  مرحبا سيف بن ذي يزن .

( 245 ) 
( ج1 / ص 174 ) 
تكرر قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله : " مرحبا " 
لما أتوه وفد عبد القيس قال لهم : مرحبا بالقوم 
وفي حديث أم هانئ : " مرحبا بأم هانيء " 
وفي قصة عكرمة بن أبي جهل : " مرحبا بالراكب المهاجر " 
وفي قصة فاطمة : " مرحبا بابنتي 
وعن بشير الحارثي عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما دخل فسلم عليه : مرحبا وعليك السلام .

( 246 ) 
( ج1 / ص 174 )
كانت مضر تبالغ في تعظيم شهر رجب فلهذا أضيف إليهم في حديث أبي بكرة حيث قال : " رجب مضر " والظاهر أنهم كانوا يخصونه بمزيد التعظيم مع تحريمهم القتال في الأشهر الثلاثة أخرى إلا أنهم ربما أنسؤوها بخلافه " 

( 247 )
( ج1 / 174 ) 
( تقدم إسلام عبد القيس على قبائل مضر الذين كانوا بينهم وبين المدينة وكانت مساكن عبد القيس بالبحرين وما ولاها من أطراف العراق ولهذا قالوا وإنا نأتيك من شقة بعيدة قال ابن قتيبة : الشقة السفر " وقال الزجاج : هي الغاية التي تقصد . 
ويدل على سبقهم إلى الإسلام ايضا ما رواه المصنف في الجمعة من طريق أبي جمرة عن ابن عباس قال : إن أول جمعة جمعت – بعد جمعة في مسجد رسول الله – في مسجد عبد القيس بجواثى من البحرين وجواثى هي قرية شهيرة لهم " 

( 248 ) 
( ج1 / ص 177 )
" فرض الحج كان في سنة ست على الأصح . ولكن القاضي عياض يختار ان فرض الحج كان سنة تسع حتى لا يرد على مذهبه أنه على الفور ا ه .

( 249 ) 
( ج1 / ص 177 ) 
" احتج الشافعي لكون الحج على التراخي بأن فرض الحج كان بعد الهجرة وان النبي صلى الله عليه ووسلم كان قادرا على الحج في سنة ثمان وفي سنة تسع ولم يحج إلا في سنة عشر وأما قول من قال إنه ترك ذكر الحج لكونه على التراخي فليس بجيد لأن كونه على التراخي لا يمنع من الأمر به وكذا قول من قال : إنما تركه لشهرته عندهم ليس بقووي لأنه عند غيرهم ممن ذكره لهم أشهر منه عندهم وكذا قول من قال إن ترك ذكره لأنهم لم يكن إليه سبيل من أجل كفار مضر ليس بمستقيم لأنه لا يلزم من عدم الاستطاعة في الحال ترك الإخبار به 

( 250 ) 
( ج1 / ص 178 )
ونهاهم عن أربع : الحنتم هي الجرة كذا فسرها ابن عمر في صحيح مسلم وله عن أبي هريرة : الحنتم الجرار الخضر والدباء : هو القرع قال النووي والمراد اليابس منه والمزفت : ما طلي بالزفت ويقال له القير وهو نبت يحرق إذا يبس تطلى به السفن قاله صاحب المحكم .

( 251 ) 
( ج1 / ص 178 ) 
في مسند أبي داود الطيالسي عن أبي بكرة قال : أما الدباء فإن أهل الطائف كانوا يأخذون القع فيخرطون فيه العنب ثم يدفنونه حتى يهدر ثم يموت .
وأما النقير فإن أهل اليمامة كانوا ينقرون أصل النخلة ثم ينبذون الرطب والبسر ثم يدعونه حتى يهدر ثم يموت 
وأما الحنتم فجرار كانت تحمل إلينا فيها الخمر 
واما المزفت فهذه الأوعية التتي فيها الزفت . انتهى 
وإسناده حسن 
وتفسير الصحابي أولى أن يعتمد عليه من غيره لأنه أعلم بالمراد .

( 252 ) 
( ج1 / ص 179 ) 
" استدل الجمهور على اشتراط النية في الوضوء بالأدلة الصحيحة المصرحة بوعد الثواب عليه فلا بد من قصد يميزه عن غيره ليحصل الثواب الموعود وأما الصلاة فلم يختلف في اشتراط النية فيها وأما الزكاة فإنما تسقط بأخذ السلطان ولو لم ينو صاحب المال لأن السلطان قائم مقامه وأما الحج فإنما ينصرف إلى فرض من حج عن غيره لدليل خاص وهو حديث ابن عباس في قصة شبرمة 

( 253 ) 
( ج1 / ص 179 ) 
ومنهم من لم يشترط النية في الوضوء كما نقل عن الأوزاعي وأبي حنيفة وغيرهما وحجتهم أنه ليس عبادة مستقلة بل وسيلة إلى عبادة كالصلاة ونوقضوا بالتيمم فإنه وسيلة وقد اشترط الحنفية فيه النية . ا ه 

( 254 ) 
( ج1 / ص 179 ) 
كل صورة لم يشترط فيها النية فذاك لدليل خاص وقد ذكر ابن المنير ضابطا لما يشترط فيه النية مما لا يشترط فقال : كل عمل لا تظهر له فائدة عاجلة بل المقصود به طلب الثواب فالنية مشترطة فيه وكل عمل ظهرت فائدته ناجزة تعاطته الطبيعة قبل الشريعة لملاءمة بينهما فلا تشترط النية فيه إلا لمن قصد بفعله معنى آخر يترتب عليه الثواب .

( 255 ) 
( ج1 / ص 179 ) 
وقال ابن المنير : وإنما اختلف العلماء  في بعض الصور من جهة تحقيق مناط التفرقة في اشتراط النية قال وأما ما كان من المعاني المحضة كالخوف والرجاء فهذا لا يقال باشتراط النية فيه لأنه لا يمكن أن يقع إلا منويا ومتى فرضت النية مفقودة فيه استحالت حقيقته فالنية فيه شرط عقلي ولذلك لا تشترط النية للنية فرارا من التسلسل 

( ( 256 ) 
( ج1 / ص 179 ) 
وأما الأقوال فتحتاج إلى النية في ثلاثة مواطن : 
أحدها : التقرب إلى الله فرارا من الرياء 
الثاني : التمييز بين الألفاظ المحتملة لغير المقصود 
الثالث : قصد الإنشاء ليخرج سبق اللسان .

( 257 ) 
( ج1 / ص 179 ) 
قوله تعالى { قل كل يعمل على شاكلته } 
تفسير الشاكلة بالنية صح عن الحسن البصري ومعاوية بن قرة المزني وقتادة أخرجه عبد بن حميد والطبري عنهم 
وعن مجاهد قال : الشاكلة الطريقة أو الناحية وهذا قول الأكثر 
وقيل الدين . وكلها متقاربة .

( 258 ) 
( ج1 / ص 182 ) 
وقد روي حديث  " الدين النصيحة " عن سهيل عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة وهو [ وهم ] من سهيل أو ممن روى عنه 
قال البخاري رحمه الله  في " تاريخه " لا يصح إلا من تميم الدراي 
ولهذا الاختلاف على سهيل لم يخرجه البخاري في " صحيحه " بل لم يحتج بسهيل  [ أصلا ً ] 
وللحديث طرق دون هذه في القوة وقد بينت جميع ذلك في [ تعليق التعليق ] 


( 259 ) 
( ج1 / ص 182)
قال المازري : : النصيحة مشتقة من نصحت العسل إذا صفيته يقال : نصح الشيء إذا خلص ونصح له القول إذا أخلصه له . أو مشتقة من النصح وهي الخياطة بالمنصحة وهي الخياطة بالمنصحة وهي الإبرة " 

( 260 ) 
( ج1 / ص  182 )
" قال الخطابي : النصيحة كلمة جامعة معناها حيازة الحظ للمنصوح له وهي من وجيز الكلام بل ليس في الكلام كلمة مفردة تستوفي بها العبارة  عن معنى هذه الكلمة " 

( 261 ) 
( ج1 / ص 182 )
" وحديث " الدين النصيحة " من الأحاديث التي قيل فيها إنها أحد أرباع الدين وومن عده فيها الإمام محمد بن أسلم الطوسي 
وقال النووي : بل هو وحده محصل لغرض الدين كه لأنه منحصر في الأمور التي ذكرها فالنصيحة لله وصفه بما هو له أهل والخضوع له ظاهرا وباطنا والرغبة في محابه بفعل طاعته والرهبة من مساخطه بترك معصيته والجهاد في رد العاصين إليه " 

( 262 ) 
( ج1 / ص 182 ) 
" النصيحة لكتاب الله : تعلمه وتعليمه وإقامة حروفه في التلاوة وتحريرها في الكتابة وتفهم معانيه وحفظ حدوده والعمل بما فيه وذ ب تحريف المبطليه عنه . 
والنصيحة لرسوله : تعظيمه ونصره حيا وميتا وإحياء سنته بتعلمها وتعليمها والاقتداء به في أقواله وأفعاله ومحبته ومحبة اتباعه 
والنصيحة لأئمة المسلمين إعانتهم على ما حملوا القيام به وتنبههم عند الغفلة وسد خلتهم عند الهفوة وجمع الكلمة عليهم ورد القلوب النافرة إليهم ومن أعظم نصيحتهم دفعهم عن الظلم بالتي هي أحسن )



( 263 ) 
( ج1 / ص 183 ) 
المغيرة بن شعبة كان واليا على الكوفة في خلافة معاوية وكانت ووفاته سنة خمسين من الهجرة واستناب عند موته ابنه عروة 

( 264 ) 
( ج1 / ص 184 ) 
" ختم البخاري كتاب " الإيمان " بباب النصيحة مشيرا إلى أنه عمل بمقتضاه في الإرشاد إلى العمل بالحديث الصحيح دون السقيم ثم ختمه بخطبة جرير المتظمنة للنصيحة 

( 265 |) 
( ج1 / ص 184 ) 
" اشتمل كتاب " الإيمان " في صحيح البخاري ومقدمته من بدء الوحي من الأحاديث المرفوعة على أحد وثمانين حديثا بالمكرر .

( 266 ) 
( ج1 / ص 186 ) 
" أنكر ابن العربي في " شرح الترمذي " على من تصدى لتعريف العلم وقال : هو أبين من أن يبين قلت : وهذه طريقة الغزالي وشيخه الإمام ان العلم لا يحد لوضوحه أو لعسره 

( 267 ) 
( ج1 / ص 186 ) 
قال ابو بكر بن العربي : بدأ البخاري رحمه الله  بالنظر في فضل العلم قبل النظر في حقيقته وذلك لاعتماده أنه في نهاية الوضوح فلا يحتاج إلى تعريف أو لأن النظر في حقائق الأشياء ليس في فن الكتاب وكل من القدرين ظاهر في " باب فضل العلم " ا ه 

( 268 ) 
( ج1 / ص 186 )
قوله تعالى { يرفع الله الذين آمنوا منكم والذين أوتوا العلم درجات } 
قيل في تفسيرها : يرفع الله المؤمن العالم على المؤمن غير العالم ورفع الدرجات تدل على الفضل .

( 269 ) 
( ج1 / ص 187 )
قوله تعالى { ربي زدني علماً }
واضح الدلالة في فضل العلم لأن الله تعالى لم يأمر نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بطلب الازدياد من شيء إلا من العلم والمراد بالعلم العلم الشرعي الذي يفيد معرفة ما يجب على المكلف من أمر دينه في عبادته ومعاملاته والعلم بالله وصفاته وما يجب له من القيام بأمره وتنزيهه عن النقائص ومدار ذلك على التفسير والحديث والفقه " 

( 270 ) 
( ج1 / ص 187 ) 
" لم يورد البخاري في " كتاب العلم " من الحاديث النبوية ؟ فالجواب : أنه إما ان يكون قد اكتفى بالآيتين الكريميتين وإما بيض له ليلحق فيه ما يناسبه فلم يتيسر وإما أورد فيه حديث ابن عمر بعد باب رفع العلم ويكون وضعه هناك من تصرف بعض الرواة وفيه نظر 
وعن بعض أهل العراق أنه تعمد بعد الترجمة عدم إيراد الحديث  إشارة إلى أنه لم يثبت فيه شيء عنده على شرطه قلت : والذي يظهر لي أن هذا محله حيث لا يورد فيه آية أو أثراً . 

( 271 ) 
( ج1 / ص 187 ) 
" إذا أورد البخاري آية أو أثرا فهو إشارة منه إلى ما ورد في تفسير تلك الآية وأنه لم يثبت فيه شيء على شرطه وما دلت عليه الآية كاف في الباب وإلى ان الأثر الوارد في ذلك يقوى به طريق المرفوع وإن لم يصل في القوة إلى شرطه .

( 273 ) 
( ج1 / ص 187 ) 
" الأحاديث في فضل العلم كثيرة صحح مسلم رحمه الله منها حديث أبي هريرة رفعه : " من التمس طريقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له طريقا إلى الجنة " 
ولم يخرجه البخاري لأنه اختلف فيه على الأعمش والراجح أنه بينه وبين أبي صالح فيه واسطة والله اعلم . 

( 274 ) 
( ج1 / ص 188 ) 
" أن العلم سؤال وجواب ومن ثم قيل " حسن السؤال نصف العلم " 

( 275 ) 
( ج1 / ص 188 )
" فليح ابن سليمان ابو يحيى المدني من طبقة مالك وهو [ صدوق ] تكلم بعض الأئمة في حفظه ولم يخرج البخاري من حديثه في الأحكام إلا ما توبع عليه وأخرج له في المواعظ والآداب وما شاكلها " 

( 276 ) 
( ج1 / ص 189)
" هلال بن علي عن عطاء بن يسار " 
يقال ل " هلال بن علي " هلال بن أبي ميمونة ويقال له هلال بن أبي هلال 
فقد يظن ثلاثة وهو واحد وهو من صغار التابعين وشيخه من أوسطهم " 

( 277 ) 
( ج1 / ص 189 ) 
" أن إسناد الأمر إلى غير أهله إنما يكون عند غلبة الجهل ورفع العلم وذلك من جملة أشراط الساعة كما في ه1ا الحديث " إذا وسد الأمر إلى غير أهله فانتظر الساعة " 

( 278 ) 
( ج1 / ص 189 ) 
كأن البخاري رحمه الله في " باب من سئل علما وهو مشتغل في حديثه فأتم الحديث ثم أجاب السائل " أشار إلى ان العلم إنما يؤخذ عن الأكابر تليمحاً لما روي عن أبي أمية الجمحي أن رسو الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من أشراط الساعة ان يلتمس العلم عند الأصاغر " 

( 279 ) 
( ج1 / ص 190 ) 
" قال ابن رشيد : في هذا التبويب – باب من رفع صوته بالعلم – رمز من البخاري إلى إنه يريد أن يبلغ الغاية في تدوين هذا الكتاب بأن يستفرغ وسعه في حسن ترتيبه وكذلك فعل رحمه الله " 

( 280 ) 
( ج1 / 191 ) 
" صحة الاحتجاج بمراسيل الصحابة لأن الواسطة بين الصحابي وبين النبي صلى الله عليه ووسلم مقبول اتفاقا وهو صحابي آخر وهذا في أحاديث الأحكام دون غيرها فإن بعض الصحابة ربما حملها عن بعض التابعين مثل كعب الأحبار " 

( 281 ) 
( ج1 / ص 192 ) 
" منهم من رأى التفرقة بين الصيغ ( حدثنا و أخبرنا و أنبأنا ) بحسب افتراق التحمل : 
فيخصوون التحديث بما يلفظ به الشيخ 
الإخبار بما يقرأ عليه وهذا مذهب ابن جريج والأوزاعي والشافعي وابن وهب وجمهور أهل المشرق 
ثم أحدث اتباعهم تفصيلا آخر : فمن سمع وحده من لفظ الشيخ أفرد فقال : حدثني \
ومن سمع مع غيره جمع 
ومن قرأ بنفسه على الشيخ أفرد فقال : أخبرني " ومن سمع بقراءة غيره جمع .
وكذا خصصوا الأنباء بالإجازة التي يشافه بها الشيخ من يجيزه وكل مستحسن وليس بواجب  عندهم وإنما ارادوا التمييز بين أحوال التحمل . 

( 283 ) 
( ج1 / ص 193 ) 
ما رواه أبو داود من حديث معاوية عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه نهى عن الأغلوطات – قال الأوزاعي أحد رواته : هي " صعاب المسائل " فإن ذلك محموول على ما لا نفع فيه ا ما خرج على سبيل تعنت المسؤول أو تعجيزه .. " 

( 285 ) 
( ج1 / ص 194 ) 
قال القرطبي : وقع التشبيه – بين المسلم والنخلة -  بينهما من جهة أن أصل دين المسلم ثابت وأن ما يصدر عنه من العلوم والخير قوت للارواح مستطاب وانه لا يزال مستورا بدينه وأنه ينتفع بكل ما يصدر عنه حيا وميتا . انتهى . 

( 286  ) 
( ج1 / ص 194 ) 
" من زعم أن موقع التشبية بين المسلم والنخلة من جهة كون النخلة إذا قطع رأسها ماتت أو لأنها لا تحمل حتى تلقح أو لأنها تموت إذا غرقت أو لأن لطلعها رائحة مني الآدمي أو لأنها تعشق أو لنها تشرب من أعلاها فكلها أوجه ضعيفة لأن جميع ذلك من المشابهات مشترك في الآدميين لا يختص بالمسلم .

( 287 ) 
( ج1 / ص 194 ) 
     "  من زعم أن  التشبيه بين المسلم والنخلة بسبب  لكونها خلقت من فضلة  طين آدم فإن الحديث في ذلك لم يثبت والله أعلم .

( 288 ) 
( ج1 / ص 194 ) 
" وتشبيه النخلة بالمسلم – فيه ضرب من ضروب الأمثال والأشباه لزيادة الإفهام وتصوير المعاني لترسخ في الذهن ولتحديد الفكر في النظر في حكم الحادثة وفيه إشارة إلى أن تشبيه الشي بالشيء لا يلزم ان يكون نظيره من جميع وجوهه فإن المؤمن لا يماثله شيء من الجمادات ولا يعادله "  ا ه

( 289 ) 
( ج1 / ص 194 ) 
أن العالم الكبير قد يخفى عليه بعض ما يدركه من هو دونه لأن العلم مواهب والله يؤتي فضله من يشاء " 

( 290 )
( ج1 / ص 194 ) 
" أن الخواطر التي تقع في القلب من محبة الثناء على أعمال الخير لا يقدح فيها إذا كان أصلها لله كما استدل به مالك رحمه الله " ا ه 

( 291 ) 
" ج1 / ص 195 ) 
" قال البزار في " مسنده "  لم يرو هذا الحديث – إن من الشجر شجرة لا يسقط ورقها .. الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا السياق إلا ابن عمر وحده " 

( 292 ) 
( ج1 / ص 195 ) 
" دعوى الكرماني أن البخاري رحمه الله يقلد في التراجم لمراعاة صنيع مشايخه في تراجم مصنفاتهم " 
فإنها غير مقبولة ولم نجد عن أحد ممن عرف حال البخاري وسعة علمه وجودة تصرفه حكى أنه كان يقلد في التراجم ولو كان كذلك لم يكن له مزية على غيره وقد توارد النقل عن كثير من الأئمة ان جملة ما امتاز به كتاب البخاري دقة نظره في تصرفه في تراجم ابوابه والذي أدعاه الكرماني يقتضي أنه لا مزية له في ذلك لأنه مقلد فيه لمشايخه . 
ولقد أعاد الكرماني  هذا الكلام في شرحه مرارا ولم أجد له سلفا في ذلك والله المستعان .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 293 ) 
|( ج1 / ص 201 ) 
قال القرطبي : والزعم القول الذي لا يوثق به قاله ابن السكيت وغيره قلت : وفيه نظر لأن الزعم يطلق على القول المحقق ايضا كما نقله ابو عمر الزاهد في شرح فصيح شيخه ثعلب وأكثر سيبويه من قوله : " زعم الخليل " في مقام الأحتجاج " وقد أشرنا إلى ذلك في حديث سفيان في بدء الوحي .

( 294 ) 
( ج1 / ص 202 ) 
ونسبة الشخص إلى جده لا بأس بها إذا كان أشهر من أبيه ومنه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم حنين : " انا ابن عبد المطلب " 

( 295 ) 
( ج1 / ص 203 )
" والمكاتبة من أقسام التحمل وهي أن يكتب الشيخ حديثه بخطه أو يأذن لمن يثق به بكتبه ويرسله بعد تحريره إلى الطالب ويأذن له في روايته عنه وقد سوى البخاري رحمه الله بينها وبين المناولة والمناوبة صورتها : أن يعطي  الشيخ الطالب الكتاب فيقول له : هذا سماعي من فلان أ هذا تصنيفي فاروه عني وقد سوغ الجمهر الراوية بها .
ورجح قوم المناولة عليها لحصول المشافهة فيها بالإذن دون المكاتبة .
وقال ابن حجر ( ص 205 )  : وشرط قيام الحجة بالمكاتبة  أن يكون الكتاب مختوما وحامله مؤتمناً والمكتووب إليه يعرف خط الشيخ إلى غير ذلك من الشروط الدافعة لتوهم التغيير والله اعلم 

( 296 ) 
( ج1 / ص 204 ) 
" أول مقتول  من الكفار في الإسلام هو [ عمرو بن الحضرمي ] وذلك في أول  يوم من رجب وغنموا ما كان معهم فكانت أول غنيمة في الإسلام فعاب عليهم المشركون ذلك فأنزل الله تعالى { يسألونك عن الشهر الحرام قتال فيه } 

( 297 ) 
( ج1 / ص 205 ) 
بعث رسول الله بكتابه عبد الله بن حذافة السهمي إلى كسرى وهو ابرويز بن هرمز بن أنوشروان ووهم من قال هو [ انوشروان ] وعظيم البحرين هو المنذر بن ساوى .

( 298 ) 
( ج1 / ص 205 )
" لم يذكر البخاري رحمه الله من أقسام التحمل الإجازة المجردة عن المناولة أو المكاتبة ولا الوجادة ولا الوصية ولا الإعلام المجردات عن الإجازة وكأنه لا يرى بشيء منها 
وقد ادعى ابن منده أن كل ما يقول البخاري فيه : " قال لي " فهي إجازة وهي دعوى مردودة بدليل اني استقريت كثيرا من المواضع التي يقول فيها في الجامع قال لي فوجدته في غير الجامع يقول فيها حدثنا والبخاري لا يستجيز في الإجازة إطلاق التحديث فدل على أنها عنده من المسموع لكن سبب استعماله لهذه الصيغة ليفرق بين ما يبلغ شرطه وما لا يبلغ . والله أعلم .

( 299 ) 
( ج1 / ص 207 )
" باب من قعد حيث ينتهي به المجلس – وقصة ثلاثة نفر 0
·      النفر : للرجال من ثلاثة إلى عشرة 
·      ولم يذكر في الحديث انهما صليا تحية المسجد إما لكون ذلك كان قبل ان تشرع او كانا على غير وضوء أو وقع فلم ينقل للاهتمام بغير ذلك من القصة أو كان في غير وقت تنفل قاله القاضي عياض بناء على مذهبه في أنها لا تصلى في الأوقات المكروهة .
·      جواز الإخبار عن أهل المعاصي وأحوالهم للزجر عنهم وأن ذلك لا يعد من الغيبة 

( 300 ) 
( ج1 / ص 211 ) 
قول البخاري رحمه الله : " باب العلم قبل القول والعمل لقوله تعالى { فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله }
قال ابن المنير  رحمه الله : أراد به أن العلم شرط في صحة القول والعمل  فلا يعتبران إلا به فهو متقدم عليهما لأنه مصحح للنية المصححة للعمل .

( 301 ) 
( ج1 / ص 211 ) 
" قول البخاري رحمه الله  " ومن سلك طريقا يطلب به علما سهل الله به طريقا إلى الجنة " 
وقد أخرج هذا الحديث الإمام مسلم من حديث الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة في حديث غير هذا واخرجه الترمذي وقال : حسن 
قال ولم يقل له صحيح لأنه يقال إن الأعمش دلس فيه فقال حدثت عن أبي صالح 
قلت : لكن في رواية مسلم عن أبي إسامة عن الأعمش : " حدثنا أبو صالح " فانتفت تهمة تدليسه 

( 302 ) 
( ج1 / ص 213- 214 ) 
قال البخاري : حدثنا محمد بن يوسف قال : أخبرنا سفيان عن الأعمش عن أبي وائل عن ابن مسعود قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتخولنا بالموعظة في الأيام كراهة السآمة علينا 
·      سفيان : هو الثوري 
·      وقد رواه أحمد في مسنده عن ابن عيينة
·      محمد بن يوسف يروي عن السفيانين فإذا أطلقه البخاري يريد به الثوري 
·      كما ان البخاري حيث يطلق محمد بن يوسف  لا يريد به إلا الفريابي 
·      وإن كان البخاري يروي عن محمد بن يوسف البيكندي ايضا
·      وقد وهم من زعم إنه هنا البيكندي . 

 ( 303 ) 
( ج1 / ص 214 ) 
استحباب ترك المداومة في الجد في العمل الصالح خشية الملال وغن كانت المواظبة مطلوبة لكنها على قسمين : 
-         إما كل يوم مع عدم التكلف 
-         وإما يوما بعد يوم فيكون يوم الترك لأجل الراحة ليقبل على الثاني بنشاط 
-         وإما يوما في الجمعة ويختلف باختلاف الأحوال والأشخاص 
-         والضابط الحاجة مع مراعاة وجود النشاط . 
 ( 304 ) 
( ج1 / ص 219 )
" الحسد : تمني زال النعمة  على المنعم عليه وخصه بعضهم بأن يتمنى ذلك لنفسه والحق أنه أعم وسببه ان الطباع مجبولة على حب الترفع على الجنس فإذا رأى لغيره ما ليس له أحب أن يزول ذلك عنه له ليرتفع عليه أو مطلقا ليساويه وصاحبه مذموم إذا عمل يمقتضى ذلك من تصميم أو قول أو فعل . وينبغي لمن خطر له ذلك ان يكرهه كما يكره ما وضع في طبعه من حب المنهيات واستثنا من ذلك ما إذا كانت النعمة لكافر أو لفاسق يستعين بها على معاصي الله تعالى 
والحسد المذكر في الحديث " لا حسد إلا في اثنتين .."فهو [ الغبطة ] وأطلق الحسد عليه مجازا وهي ان يتمنى أن يكون له مثل ما لغيره من غير أن يزول عنه والحرص على هذا يسمى منافسة فإن كان في الطاعة فهو محمود وإن كان في المعصية فهو مذموم .." 
وزاد أبو هريرة في هذا الحديث ما يدل على ان المراد بالحسد المذكور هنا الغبطة ولفظه : " فقال رجل ليتني أوتيت مثل ما أوتي فلان فعملت مثل ما يعمل " أوورده البخاري في " فضائل القرآن " 

( 305 ) 
( ج1 / ص 222 ) 
التماري الذي وقع بين ابن عباس والحر غير التماري الذي وقع بين سعيد بن جبير ونوف البكالي 
فإن هذا في صاحب موسى هل ه الخضر أو غيره 
وذاك في موسى هل هو موسى بن عمران الذي انزلت عليه التوارة أو موسى بن ميشا بكسر الميم .

( 306) 
( ج1 / ص 222 )
يقال إن اسم الخضر بليا بموحدة ولام  ساكنة . 



 ( 308 ) 
( ج1 / ص 224 ) 
في الحديث دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لابن عباس " اللهم علمه الكتاب " 
المراد بالكتاب : القرآن لأن العرف الشرعي عليه 
ووقع في رواية مسدد " الحكمة " بدل " الكتاب " وذكر الإسماعيلي أن ذلك هو الثابت في الطرق كلها عن خالد الحذاء 
قال ابن  حجر " كذا قال وفيه نظر لأن البخاري أخرجه ايضا من حديث وهيب عن خالد بلفظ " " الكتاب " 
وللنسائي والترمذي من طريق عطاء عن ابن عباس قال : دعا لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أوتى الحكمة مرتين فيحتمل تعدد الواقعة فيكون المراد بالكتاب : القرآن وبالحكمة : السنة . 

 ( 309 ) 
( ج1/ ص 224 ) 
ذكر الحميدي في الجمع بين الصحيحين "   أن أبا مسعود ذكر  حديث [ اللهم فقهه في الدين وعلمه التأويل  ] – يعني لابن  عباس - في أطراف الصحيحين  
قال الحميدي : وهذه الزيادة ليست في " الصحيحين " 
قال ابن حجر " وهو كما قال  
نعم هي في رواية سعيد بن جبير عند أحمد وابن حبان والطبراني 

 ( 310 ) 
( ج1 / ص 224 ) 
" اختلف الشراح في المراد | بالحكمة " في قوله " اللهم علمه الحكمة وتأويل الكتاب " لابن عباس
فقيل " القرآن  وقيل العمل به 
وقيل : السنة وقيل الإصابة في القول 
وقيل : الخشية وقيل : الفهم عن الله 
وقيل : العقل وقيل : ما يشهد العقل بصحته 
وقيل : نور يفرق بين الإلهام والوسواس 
وقيل : سرعةالجواب مع الإصابة 
وبعض هذه الأقوال ذكرها بعض أهل التفسير في تفسير قوله تعالى  { ولقد آتينا لقمان الحكمة } 
والأقرب : المراد بها في حديث ابن عباس الفهم في القرآن 



( 311 )
( ج1 / ص 225 ) 
اشار البخاري في باب " متى يصح سماع الصغير ؟ 
إلى اختلاف وقع بين أحمد بن حنبل ويحيى بن معين رواه الخطيب فب الكفاية عن عبد الله بن أحمد وغيره أن يحيى قال : أقل سن التحمل خمس عشرة سنة لكون ابن عمر رد يوم أحد إذا لم يبلغها فبلغ ذلك أحمد بن حنبل فقال : بل إذا عقل ما يسمع وإنما قصة ابن عمر في القتال . ثم اورد الخطيب أشياء مما حفظها جمع من الصحابة ومن بعدهم في الصغر وحدثوا بها بعد ذلك وقبلت عنهم وهذا هو المعتمد 

( 312 ) 
( ج1 / ص 225 )
" قوله ( على حمار ) اسم جنس يشمل الذكر والأنثى كقولك بعير .
و( أتان ) هي الأنثى من الحمير ربما قالوا للأنثى ( أتانة ) حكاه يونس وأنكره غيره 
و( حمار أتان ) أن فائدة التصيص على كونها أنثى للاستدلال بطريق الأولى أن الأنثى من بني آدم لا تقطع الصلاة لأنهن أشرف وهو قياس صحيح من حيث النظر إلا أن الخبر الصحيح لا يدفع بمثله 

( 313 ) 
( ج1 / ص 227 ) 
 المج : هو إرسال الماء من الفم وقيل لا يسمى مجا إلا إن كان بعد وفعله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع محمود إما مداعبة معه أو ليبارك عليه بها كما كان ذلك من شأنه مع أولاد الصحابة . 

( 314 ) 
( ج1 / 227 )
قال الوليد بن مسلم : كان الأوزاعي  يفضل الزبيدي على جميع من سمع من الزهري وكان من كبار الحفاظ المتقنيين عن الزهري . وقال ابو داود : ليس في حديثه خطأ 

 ( 315 ) 
( ج1 / ص 229 ) 
أن البخاري حين يعلق بصيغة الجزم يكون صحيحا وحين يعلق بصيغة التمريض يكون فيه علة .

( 316 ) 
" أخرج البخاري في كتاب " التوحيد " فقال : ويذكر عن جابر بن عبد الله بن أنيس قال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : يحشر الله العباد فيناديهم بصوت .. الحديث " 
ولفظ الصوت مما يتوقف في إطلاق نسبته إلى الرب يحتاج إلى تأويل فلا يكفي فيه مجيء الحديث من طريق مختلف فيها ولو اعتضدت 
الرد: 
قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله في حاشية تعليقه  : 
ليس الأمر كذلك بل إطلاق الصوت على كلام الله سبحانه قد ثبت في غير هذا الحديث عند المؤلف وغيره فالواجب إثبات ذلك على الوجه اللائق بالله كسائر الصفات كما هو مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة والله أعلم . 

( 317 ) 
( ج1 / ص 230 ) 
وهم ابن بطال رحمه الله فزعم ان الحديث الذي رحل فيه جابر بن عبد الله بن أنيس هو حديث " الستر على المسلم " وهو انتقال من حديث إلى حديث فإن الراحل في حديث الستر هو " أبو أيوب الأنصاري رحل إلى عقبة بن عامر الجهني أخرجه أحمد بسند منقطع 
واما حديث الذي رحل فيه جابر بن عبد الله  مسيرة شهر إلى عبد الله بن أنيس  هو " يحشر الله الناس يوم القيامة عراة .. فذكر الحديث " 

( 318 ) 
( ج1 / ص 232 )
قال القرطبي رحمه الله وغيره :
" ضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما جاء به من الدين مثلا بالغيث العام الذي يأتي في حال حاجتهم إليه وكذا كان الناس قبل مبعثه فكما أن الغيث يحيى البلد الميت فكذا علوم الدين تحيي القلب الميت ثم شبه السامعين له بالأرض المختلفة التي ينزل بها الغيث فمنهم العالم المعلم فهو بمنزلة الأرض الطيبة شربت فانتفعت في نفسها وأنبتت فنفعت غيرها ومنهم الجامع للعلم المستغرق لزمانه فيه غير أنه لم يعمل بنوافله أو لم يتفقه فيما جمع لكنه أداه لغيره فهو بمنزلة الأرض التي يستقر فيها الماء فينتفع الناس به وهو المشار إليه بقوله " نضر الله امرءاً سمع مقالتي فأداها كما سمعها " ومنهم من يسمع العلم فلا يحفظه ولا يعمل به ولا ينقله لغيره فهو بمنزلة الأرض السبخة أو الماساء التي لا تقبل الماء أو تفسده على غيرها وإنما جعل المثل بين الطائفتين الأوليين المحمودتين لاشتراكهما في الانتفاع بهما وأفرد الطائفة الثالثة المذمومة لعدم النفع بها والله أعلم .

( 319 ) 
( ج1 / ص 234 )
ربيعة الرأي )  : هو ابن أبي عبد الرحمن الفقيه المدني المعروف بربيعة الرأي ) قيل له ذلك لكثرة اشتغاله بالاجتهاد 

( 320 ) 
( ج1 / ص  249 ) 
وعبد الله بن المثنى ممن تفرد البخاري بإخراج حديثه دون مسلم وقد وثقه العجلي والترمذي وقال ابو زرعة وابو حاتم : صالح وقال ابن ابي خيثمة عن ابن معين : ليس بشيء 
وقال النسائي : ليس بالقوي قلت : لعل اراد في بعض حديثه 
وقد تقرر ان البخاري حيث يخرج لبعض من فيه مقال لا يخرج شيءا مما أنكر عليه 
وقول ابن معين ليس بشيء أراد به في حديث بعينه سئل عنه 
وفي الجملة : فالرجل – عبد الله بن المثنى – إذا ثبتت عدالته لم يقبل فيه الجرح إلا إذا كان مفسرا  بامرا قادح وذلك غير موجود في عبد الله بن المثنى . 
والذي انكر عليه هو من روايته عن غير عمه " ثمامة " 
والبخاري إنما أخرج له عن عمه هذا الحديث " أنه كان اذا تكلم بكلمة أعادها ثلاثا .. الحديث " 
ولا شك أن الرجل أضبط لحديث آل بيته من غيره . 


( 321 ) 
( ج1 / ص 249 ) 
" قال ابن التين : فيه – كان اذا تكلم تكلم ثلاثا وإذا سلم سلم ثلاثا – فيه أن الثلاث غاية ما يقع به الاعتذار والبيان 

( 322 ) 
( ج1 / ص 250 ) 
" صالح بن صالح بن مسلم بن حيان نسب إلى جد أبيه ولقبه [ حي ] وهو أشهر به من اسمه . وهو ثقة مشهور وفي طبقته راو آخر كوفي ايضا يقال له صالح بن حيان القرشي لكن [ ضعيف ]
وقد وهم من زعم ان البخاري أخرج له فإنما أخرج الصالح بن حي . 

( 323 ) 
( ج1 / ص 257 )
" وقد اشتهر حديث " إن الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعا من العباد ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء ... الحديث " من رواية هشام بن عروة قوع لنا من رواية أكثر من سبعين نفسا عنه من أهل الحرمين والعراقين والشام وخراسان ومصر وغيرهما ووافقه على روايته عن أبيه عروة أبو الأسود المدني وحديثه في الصحيحين 

( 324 ) 
( ج1 / ص 258 ) 
" استدل الجمهور بحديث " إن الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعا من العباد ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض العلماء ... على القول بخلو الزمان عن مجتهد ولله الأمر يفعل ما يشاء .

( 325 ) 
( ج1 / ص  259 ) 
حديث أخرجه البخاري " ما منكن امراة تقدم ثلاثة من ولدها إلا كان لها حجابا من النار ..الحديث
وأخرجه ايضا  من حديث ابي هريرة فقال " ثلاثة لم يبلغوا الحنث " 
زيادة طريق أبي هريرة التي زاد فيها التقييد بعدم بلوغ الحنث أي الإثم والمعنى أنهم ماتوا قبل أن يبلغوا لأن الأثم إنما يكتب بعد البلوغ وأن من مات له ولدان حجباه من النار 

( 326 )
( ج1 / ص 362 )
" أن معاوية عهد بالخلافة بعده ليزيد بن معاوية فبايعه الناس إلا الحسين بن علي وابن الزبير فأما ابن أبي بكر فمات قبل موت معاوية واما ابن عمر فبايع ليزيد عقب موت أبيه وأما الحسين بن علي فسار إلى الكوفة لاستدعائهم إياه ليبايعوه فكان ذلك سبب قتله وأما ابن الزبير فاعتصم ويسمى عائذ البيت وغلب على أمر مكة فكان يزيد بن معاوية يأمر امراءه على المدينة أن يجهزوا إليه الجيوش فكان آخر ذلك أن أهل المدينة اجتمعوا على خلع يزيد من الخلافة " 

( 327 ) 
( ج1 / ص 264 )
وقد اغتر قوم من الجهلة فوضعوا أحاديث في الترغيب والترهيب وقالوا  : نحن لم نكذب عليه بل فعلنا ذلك لتأييد شريعته وما دروا ان تقويله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لم يقل يقتضي الكذب على الله تعالى لأنه إثبات حكم من الأحكام الشرعية سواء كان في الإيجاب أو الندب وكان مقابلهما وهو الحرام والمكروه 

( 328 ) 
( ج1 / ص 264 ) 
ولا يعتد بمن خالف ذلك من الكرامية حيث جوزوا وضع الكذب في " الترغيب والترهيب في تثبيت ما ورد في القرآن والسنة واحتجوا بأنه كذب له لا عليه وهو جهل باللغة العربية وتمسك بعضهم بما ورد في بعض طرق الحديث من زيادة لم تثبت وهي ما أخرجه البزار من حديث ابن مسعود بلفظ : " من كذب علي ليضل به الناس الحديث وقد اختلف في وصله وإرساله ورجح الدراقطني والحاكم إرساله 
وعلى تقدير ثبوته فليست اللام فيه للعلة بل للصيرورة كما فسر قوله تعالى { فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا ليضل الناس } والمعنى أن مآل أمره إلى الإضلال 

( 330 )
( ج1 / ص 267 )
قال البخاري : حدثنا مكي بن إبراهيم  قال : حدثنا يزيد بن أبي عبيد  عن سلمة قال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " من يقل علي ما لم أقل فليتبؤا مقعده من النار " 
هذا الحديث أول ثلاثي وقع في البخاري  وليس فيه أعلى من الثلاثيات وقد أفردت فبلغت أكثر من عشرين حديثا .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 331 ) 
( ج1 / ص  267 ) 
" ما الذي امتاز به الكاذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الوعيد على من كذب على غيره ؟ الجواب من وجهين : 
أحدهما : أن الكذب عليه يكفر متعمده عند بعض أهل العلم وهو الشيخ أبو محمد الجويني لكن ضعفه ابنه إمام الحرمين ومن بعده ومال ابن المنير إلى اختياره ... والجمهور على أنه لا يكفر إلا إذا اعتقد حل ذلك 
الجواب الثاني : ان الكذب عليه كبيرة والكذب على غيره صغيرة فافترقا ولا يلزم من استواء الوعيد في حق من كذب عليه أو كذب على غيره أن يكن مقرهما واحدا أو طول إقامتهما سواء 

( 332 ) 
( ج1 / ص 268 ) 
" وقد اعتنى جماعة من الحفاظ بجمع طرق  حديث " منكذب علي متعمدا ...الحديث " فأول من وقفت على كلامه في ذلك علي بن المديني وتبعه يعقوب بن شيبة فقال :  روي هذا الحديث من عشرين وجها عن الصحابة من الحجازيين وغيرهم ثم ابراهيم الحربي وأبو بكر البزار فقال كل منهما : إنه ورد من حديث أربعين من الصحابة وجمع طرقه في ذلك العصر أو محمد يحيى بن محمد بن صاعد فزاد قليلا وقال ابو بكر الصيرفي شارح رسالة الشافعي : رواه ستون نفسا من الصحابة وجمع طرقه الطبراني فزاد قليلا وقال ابو القاسم بن منده رواه أكثر من ثمانين نفسا وقد جمع طرقه ابن الجوزي في مقدمة كتاب " الموضوعات " فجاوز التسعين وبذلك جزم ابن دحية وقال ابو موسى المديني : يرويه نحو مائة من الصحابة وقد جمعها الحافظان يوسف بن خليل وأبو علي البكري وهما متعاصران فوقع لكل واحد ما ليس عند الآخر وتحصل من مجموع ذلك كله رواية مائة من الصحابة على ما فصلته من صحيح وحسن وضعيف وساقط . 

( 333 ) 
( ج1 / ص 269 )
" نقل النووي أن حديث " من ذكب علي متعمدا ..." جاء عن مائتين من الصحابة ولأجل كثرة طرقه أطلق عليه جماعة أنه متواتر ونازع بعض مشايخنا في ذلك قال شرط التواتر استواء طرفيه وما بينهما في الكثرة وليست موجودة في كل طريق منها بمفردها وأجيب أن المراد بإطلاق كونه متواترا رواية المجموع عن المجموع من ابتدائه الى انتهائه في كل عصر وهذا كاف في إفادة العلم ... وكما قررته في نكت علوم الحديث وفي شرح نخبة الفكر وبينت هناك الرد على من أدعى ام مثال المتواتر لا يوجد إلا في هذا الحديث وبين أن أمثلة المتواتر كثيرة : منها : 
-         حديث من بنى لله مسجدا 
-         المسح على الخفين 
-         ورفع اليدين 
-         والشفاعة 
-         والحوض 
-         ورؤية الله في الآخرة 
-         والأئمة من قريش وغير ذلك والله المستعان |.


( 334 )
" ( ج1 / ص 269 ) 
ما نقله البيهقي عن الحاكم ووافقه أنه جاء  حديث " من كذب علي متعمدا .." من رواية العشرة المشهورة قال : وليس في الدنيا حديث أجمع العشرة على روايته غيره فقد تعقبه غير واحد لكن الطرق عنهم موجودة فيما جمعه ابن الجوزي ومن بعده – ومن الصحاح علي والزبير ومن الحسان طلحة وسعد وسعيد وأبو عبيدة ومن الضعيف المتماسك طريق عثمان وبقيتها ضعيف وساقط .


( 335 ) 
( ج1 / ص 269 )
" طريقة البخاري في الأحكام التي يقع فيها الأختلاف أن لا يجزم فيها بشيء بل يوردها على الاحتمال 

( 336 )
( ج1 / ص 270 )
" القاعدة : 
في كل من روى عن متفقي الاسم ان يحمل من أهمل نسبته على من يكون به خصوصية من إكثار ومحوه كمثل وكيعا ً قليل الروواية عن ابن عيينة بخلاف الثوري .

( 337 )
( ج1 / ص 273 ) 
أن أبا هريرة كان جازما بأنه ليس في الصحابة أكثر حديثا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منه إلا عبد الله بن عمرو مع ان الموجود المروي عن عبد الله بن عمرو أقل من الموجود المروي عن أبي هريرة بأضعاف مضاعفة والسبب فيه من جهات :
·      أن عبد الله كان مشتغلا بالعبادة أكثر من اشتغاله بالتعليم فقلت الرواية عنه
·      أن أكثر مقامه بعد فتوح الأمصار بمصر أو بالطائف ولم تكن الرحلة اليهما ممن يطلب العلم كالرحلة الى المدينة 
·      كان ابوهريرة متصديا فيها للفتوى والتحديث في المدينة إلى أن مات ويظهر هذا من كثرة من حمل عن أبي هريرة فقد ذكر البخاري انه روى عنه ( ثمانمائة نفس )  من التابعين ولم يقع هذا لغيره 
·      ما اختص به أبو هريرة من دعوة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له بأن لا ينسى ما يحدثه به 
·      ان عبدالله كان قد ظفر في الشام بحمل جمل من كتب أهل الكتاب فكان ينظر فيها ويحدث منها فتجنب الأخذ عنه لذلك من أئمة التابعين والله أعلم 


( 339 ) 
( ج1 / ص 274 ) 
والتوفيق بين قصة أبي شاه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أذن في كتابة الحديث عنه " اكتبوا لأبي شاه " وهو يعارض حديث أبي سعيد الخدري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا تكتبوا عني شيئا غير القرآن " رواه مسلم 
والجمع بينهما : 
ان النهي خاص بوقت نزول القرآن خشية التباسه بغيره والأذن في غير ذلك 
أو أن النهي خاص بكتابة غير القرآن مع القرآن في شي واحد والأذن في تفريقهما 
أو النهي متقدم والأذن ناسخ له عند الأمن من الالتباس وهو أقربها مع أنه لا ينافيها وقيل النهي خاص بمن خشي منه الاتكال على الكتابة دون الحفظ والأذن لمن أمن منه ذلك 
ومنهم من أعل حديث أبي سعيد وقال : الصواب وقفه على أبي سعيد قاله البخاري وغيره 
وقال العلماء كره جماعة من الصحابة والتابعين كتابة الحديث واستحبوا أن يؤخذ عنهم حفظا كما اخذوا حفظا لكن لما قصرت الهمم وخشي الأئمة ضياع العلم دونوه وأول من دون الحديث ابن شهاب الزهري على رأس المائة بأمر عمر بن عبد العزيز ثم كثر التدوين ثم التصنيف وحصل بذلك خير كثير فلله الحمد " 

( 340 ) 
( ج1 / ص 276 )
 في الحديث " لما اشتد بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وجعه .." قال : ائتوني بكتاب أكتب لكم كتابا لا تضلوا بعده " 
اختلف في المراد بالكتاب فقيل : كان أراد أن يكتب كتابا ينص فيه على الأحكام ليرتفع الاختلاف 
وقيل : اراد ان ينص على أسامي الخلفاء بعده حتى لا يقع بينهم الاختلاف قاله سفيان بن عيينة ويؤيده أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال في أوائل مرضه وهو عند عائشة : " ادعي لي أباك واخاك حتى أكتب كتابا فإني أخاف أن يتمنى متمن ويقول قائل ويأبى الله والمؤمنون إلا أبا بكر " أخرجه مسلم 

( 341 )
" ( ج1 / ص 277 )
الاختلاف قد يكون سببا في حرمان الخير كما وقع في قصة الرجلين الذي تخاصما فرفع تعيين ليلة القدر بسبب ذلك 

( 342 ) 
( ج1 / ص 279 )
في حديث " سبحان الله ماذا أنزل الليلة من الفتن ..." 
في الحديث جواز قول : " سبحان الله " عند التعجب 

( 343 ) 
( ج1 / ص 280 )
 قوله ( لا يبقى ممن هو على ظهر الأرض  ) 
وقال ابن بطال : إنما اراد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن هذه المدة تخترم الجيل الذي هم فيه فوعظهم بقصر أعمارهم وأعلمهم أن أعمارهم ليست كأعمار من تقدم من الأمم ليجتهدوا في العبادة 
وقال النووي : المراد أن كل من كان تلك الليلة على الأرض لا يعيش بعد هذه الليلة أكثر من مائة سنة سواء قل عمره قبل ذلك أم لا وليس في نفي حياة أحد يولد بعد تلك الليلة مائة سنة 

( 344 )
( ج1 / ص 282 )
" قال الشافعي رضي الله عنه : أبو هريرة أحفظ من روى الحديث في عصره 
وقد كان ابن عمر يترحم عليه في جنازته ويقول: كان يحفظ على المسلمين حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رواه ابن سعد . 
وقد روى البخاري في " التاريخ " والحاكم في " المستدرك " من حديث طلحة بن عبيد الله شاهدا لحديث أبي هريرة ولفظه " لا أشك أنه سمع من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لا نسمع وذلك أنه كان مسكينا لا شيء له ضيفا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

( 345 ) 
( ج1 / ص 284 )
قوله ( فما نسيت شيئا بعد )
وأما ما أخرجه ابن وهب من طريق الحسن بن عمرو بن أمية قال : تحدثت عند أبي هريرة بحديث فأنكره فقلت إني سمعت منك فقال : إن كنت سمعته مني فهو مكتوب عندي 
لكن سندها ضعيف " 
وعلى تقدير ثبوته فهو " نادر " 
ويلتحق به حديث أبي سلمة عنه " لا عدوى " فإنه قال فيه " إن أبا هريرة أنكره " 
قال : فما رأيته نسي شيئا غيره .

( 346 ) 
( ج1 / ص 285 ) 
وقد ظن بعضهم إن ( ابن أبي فديك ) أنه محمد بن إبراهيم بن دينار المذكور قبل وليس كما ظن لأن ابن ابي فديك اسمه محمد بن إسماعيل بن مسلم وهو ليثي يكنى أبا اسماعيل وابن دينار جهني يكنى أبا عبد الله لكن اشتركا في الرواية عن ابن أبي ذئب لحديث " قلت : يا رسول الله إني أسمع منك حديثا  كثيرا فأنساه .." 

( 347 ) 
" ( ج1 / ص 286 )
" حمل العلماء الوعاء الذي لم يبثه على الأحاديث التي فيها تبين أسامي أمراء السوء وأحوالهم وزمنهم وقد كان أبو هريرة يكني عن بعضه ولا يصرح به خوفا على نفسه منهم كقوله : أعوذ بالله من رأس الستين وإمارة الصبيان يشير إلى خلافة يزيد بن معاوية لأنها كانت سنة ستين من الهجرة 
واستجاب الله دعاء أبي هريرة فمات قبلها بسنة " 

( 348 )
( ج1 / ص 287 )
وقد وقع التفريق بين الإنصات والاستماع في قوله تعالى { وإذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا } 
ومعناها مختلف فالإنصات : هو السكوت وهو يحصل ممن يستمع وممن لا يستمع كأن يكون مفكرا في أمر آخر وكذلك الاستماع قد يكون مع السكوت وقد يكون مع النطق بكلام آخر لا يشتغل الناطق به عن فهم ما يقول الذي يستمع منه 
وقد قال سفيان الثوري  وغيره : أول العلم الاستماع ثم الإنصات ثم الحفظ ثم العمل ثم النشر . 

( 349 )
( ج1 / ص 289 )
نوف البكالي ) منسوب الى بكال بطن من حمير ووهم من قال إنه منسووب إلى بكيل بكسر الكاف بطن من همدان لأنهما متغايران ونوف المذكور تابعي من أهل دمشق فاضل عالم لاسيما بالإسرائيليات وكان ابن امراة كعب الأحبار وقيل غير ذلك .
وقول ابن عباس له " كذب عدو الله " 
قال ابن التين : لم يرد ابن عباس إخراج نوف عن ولاية الله ولكن قلوب العلماء تنفر إذا سمعت غير الحق فيطلقون أمثال هذا الكلام لقصد الزجر والتحذير منه 

( 350 )
( ج1 / ص 290 )
" الظاهر أن الخضر نبي بل نبي مرسل 
ومن أوضح ما يستدل به على " نبوة الخضر " قوله تعالى { وما فعلته عن أمري } 
وينبغي اعتقاد كونه نبيا لئلا يتذرع بذلك أهل الباطل في دعواهم أن الولي أفضل من النبي حاشا وكلا . 

( 351 )
( ج1 / ص 291 )
وإن العقل لا يحسن ولا يقبح وإن ذلك راجع إلى لاشرع فما حسنه بالثناء عليه فهو حسن وما قبحه بالذم فهو قبيح 
قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله في حاشية تعليقه :
" هذا هو قول بعض أهل السنة وذهب بعض المحققين منهم إلى أن العقل يحسن ويقبح لما فطر الله عليه العباد من معرفة الحسن والقبيح وقد جاءت الشرائع الإلهية تأمر بالحسن وتنهى عن القبيح ولكن لا يترتب الثواب ووالعقاب على ذلك إلا بعد بلوغ الشرع كما حقق ذلك العلامة ابن القيم رحمه الله في " مفتاح درا السعادة " وهذا هو الصواب 

( 352 ) 
( ج1 / ص 292 )
وقع لبعض الجهلة ان الخضر  أفضل من موسى تمسكا بالقصة وبما اشتملت عليه وهذا إنما يصدر من قصر نظره على هذه القصة ولم ينظر فيما خص الله به موسى عليه السلام من الرسالة وسماع كلام الله وإعطائه التوارة فيما علم كل شيء وإن أنبياء بني اسرائيل كلهم داخلوون تحت شريعته ومخاطبون بحكم نبوته حتى عيسى .. والخضر وإن كان نبيا فليس برسول باتفاق والرسول أفضل من نبي ليس برسول وغاية الخضر أن يكون كواحد من أنبياء بني إسرائيل وموسى افضلهم وإنما كانت قصة الخضر مع موسى امتحانا لموسى ليعتبر . 

( 353 )
( ج1 / ص 297 )
قال البخاري : حدثنا عبيد الله بن موسى عن معروف بن خربوذ عن أبي الطفيل عن علي قال : حدثوا الناس بما يعرفون أتحبون أن يكذب الله ورسوله ؟ 
·      معروف بن خربوذ تابعي صغير مكي ليس له في البخاري غير هذا الموضع 
·      هذا الإسناد من عوالي البخاري لأنه يلتحتق بالثلاثيات من حيث ان الراوي الثالث منه صحابي وهو أبوو الطفيل عامر بن واثلة الليثي آخر الصحابة موتا وليس له في البخاري غير هذا الموضع . 
·      ومثله قول ابن مسعود : " ما انت محدثا قوما حديثا لا تبلغه عقولهم إلا كان لبعضهم فتنة "


 ( 354 ) 
( ج1 / ص 299 )
في الحديث " إذا يتكلوا .."
استدل بعض متكلمي الأشاعرة من قوله : " يتكلوا " على أن للعبد اختيارا كما سبق في علم الله 
قال العلامة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى في حاشية تعليقه : 
" هذا الذي عده الشارح لبعض متكلمي الأشاعرة هو قول أهل السنة وهو أن للعبد اختيارا وفعلا ومشيئة لكن ذلك إنما يقع بعد مشيئة الله كما قال تعالى { لمن شاء منكم أن يستقيم وما تشاؤون إلا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين } فتنبه .


( 355 ) 
( ج1 / ص 300 )
حدثنا مسدد قال : حدثنا معتمر قال : سمعت أبي قال : سمعت أنسا قال : ذكر لي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لمعاذ : " من لقي الله لا يشرك به شيئا دخل الجنة ... الحديث 
" تنبيه " 
أورد المزي في الأطراف هذا الحديث في " مسند أنس " وهو من مراسيل انس وكان حقه أن يذكره في المبهمات والله الموفق . 

( 356 ) 
( ج1 / 302 )
" الحياء من الإيمان وهو الشرعي الذي يقع على وجه الإجلال والاحترام للأكابر وهو محمود وأما ما يقع سببا لترك أمر شرعي فهو مذموم وليس هو بحياء شرعي وإنما هو ضعف ومهانة وهو المراد بقول مجاهد : لا يتعلم العلم مستحي وقول مجاهد وصله أبو نعيم في الحلية وهو اسناد صحيح على شرط البخاري 

( 357 )
( ج1 / ص 305 )
" اشتمل كتاب العلم من الأحاديث المرفوعة على مائة حديث وحديثين منها في المتابعات بصيغة التعليق وغيرها ثمانية عشر والتعاليق التي لم يوصلها في مكان آخر أربعة وقد وافقه مسلم على تخريجها إلا ستة عشر حديثا " 

( 358 )
" ( ج1 / ص 305 )
" المراد بموافقة مسلم للبخاري موافقته على تخريج أصل الحديث عن صحابيه وإن وقعت بعض المخالفة في بعض السياقات 

( 359 )
( ج1 / ص 305 )
قال ابن رشد : ختم البخاري كتاب العلم بباب من أجاب السائل بأكثر مما سأل عنه إشارة منه إلى أنه بلغ الغاية في الجواب عملا بالنصيحة واعتمادا على النية الصحيحة 

( 360 ) 
( ج1 / ص 307 )
" حديث أبي بن كعب أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا بماء فتوضأ مرة مرة وقال : هذا وضوء لا يقبل الله الصلاة إلا به " 
ففيه بيان الفعل والقول معا 
لكنه حديث ضعيف أخرجه ابن ماجه وله طرق أخرى كلها ضعيفة " 

( 361 ) 
( ج1 / ص 308 )
قوله ( ولم يزد على ثلاث .." 
لم يأت في شيء من الحاديث المرفوعة في صفة وضوئه صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه زاد على ثلاث بل ورد عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ذم من زاد عليها وذلك فيما رواه أبوداود وغيره من طريق عمرو بن شعيب عن أبيه عن جده ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ ثلاثا ثلاثا ثم قال : من زاد على هذا أو نقص فقد أساء وظلم " اسناده جيد 
ولكن عده مسلم في جملة ما أنكر على عمرو بن شعيب لأن ظاهره ذم النقص من الثلاث 
وأجيب  باقوال منها : 
بان الرواة لم يتفقوا على ذكر النقص فيه بل أكثرهم مقتصر على قوله " فمن زاد " فقط كما رواه ابن خزيمة في صحيحه " وغيره . 

( 362 ) 
( ج1 / ص 308 ) 
ومن الغرائب ما حكاه الشيخ أبو حامد الإسفرايني عن بعض العلماء انه لا يجوز النقص من الثلاث وكأنه تمسك بظاهر حديث " أو نقص .." وهو محجوج بالإجماع 
وأما قوول مالك في " المدونة " لا أحب الواحدة إلا من العالم فليس فيه إيجاب زيادة عليها والله أعلم . 

( 363 ) 
( ج1 / ص 308 )
" وقال أحمد وإسحاق ووغيرهما : لا تجوز الزيادة على الثلاث – في الوضوء 
وقال ابن المبارك : لا آمن أن يأثم 
وقال الشافعي : لا احب أن يزيد المتوضئ على ثلاث فإن زاد لم أكرهه أي لم أحرمه 
واًح عند الشافعية أنه مكروه كراهة تنزيه 
وحكى الدرامي عن قوم أن الزيادة على الثلاث تبطل الوضوء كالزيادة في الصلاة وهو قياس فاسد

( 365 )
" ( ج1 / ص 308 )
والحديث " الوضوء على الوضوء نور " 
حديث ضعيف " 

( 366 )
( ج1 / ص 309 ) 
( نعيم المجمر : هو ابن عبد الله المدني وصف هو وأبوه بذلك لكونهما كانا يبخران مسجد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ") 

( ( 367 ) 
( ج1 / ص 310 ) 
" في حديث أبي هريرة : إن أمتي يدعون يوم القيامة غرا محجلين  .." أي أمة الإجابة وهم المسلمون وقد تطلق أمة محمد ويراد بها ( أمة الدعوة ) . 
الغرة : لمعة بيضاء تكون في جبهة الفرس والمراد بها النور الكائن في ووجووه أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
التحجيل : بياض يكون في ثلاث قوائم من قوائم الفرس 

( 368 ) 
( ج1 / ص  311 )
) فمن استطاع منكم أن يطيل غرته فليفعل ( 
رواه أحمد من طريق فليح عن نعيم وفي آخره : " قال نعيم لا أدري قوله من استطاع إلخ من قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسولم أو من قول أبي هريرة ولم أر هذه الجملة في رواية أحد ممن روى هذا الحديث من الصحابة وهم عشرة ولا ممن رواه عن أبي هريرة غير رواية نعيم هذه والله أعلم " 

( 369 ) 
( ج1 / ص 311 )
" اختلف العلماء في القدر المستحب من التطويل في التحجيل فقيل : إلى المنكب والركبة وقد ثبت عن أبي هريرة رواية ورأيا . وعن ابن عمر من فعله أخرجه ابن أبي شيبة وابو عبيد باسناد حسن 
وقيل المستحب : الزيادة إلى نصف العضد والساق وقيل الى فوق ذلك 
وقال ابن بطال وطائفة من المالكية : لا تستحب الزيادة على الكعب والمرفق لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من زاد على هذا فقد أساء وأظلم " وكلامهم معترض 
ورواية مسلم صريحة في الاستحباب فلا تعارض بالاحتمال 
وقد صرح باستحباابه جماعة من السلف وأكثر من الشافعية والحنفية 
قال ابن باز رحمه الله في حاشية تعليقه : 
" الأصح في هذه المسألة شرعية الإطالة في التحجيل خاصة وذلك بالشروع في العضد والساق تكميلا للمفروض من غسل اليدين كما صرح ابو هريرة برفع ذلك إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في رواية مسلم والله أعلم . 




( 370 ) 
( ج1 / ص 313 ) 
" حديث " لا ينفتل أو لا ينصرف حتى يسمع صوتا أو يجد ريحا ..الحديث " 
قال النووي رحمه الله : هذا الحديث أصل في حكم بقاء الأشياء على أصولها حتى يتيقن خلاف ذلك ولا يضر الشك الطاريء عليها واخذ بهذا الحديث جمهور  العلماء 

( 371 )
( ج1 / ص 315 )
" وقوله " رؤيا الأنبياء وحي " 
رواه مسلم مرفوعا 
ووجه الاستدلال من جهة أن الرؤيا لو لم تكن وحيا لما جاز لابراهيم عليه السلام الاقدام على ذبح ولده " 

( 372 )
( ج1 / ص 316 )
" وقد روى ابن المنذر بإسناد صحيح ان ابن عمر كان يغسل رجليه في الوضوء سبع مرات وكأنه بالغ فيهما دون غيرهما لأنهما محل الأوساخ غالبا لاعتيادهم المشي حفاة والله أعلم 

( 373 )
" ( ج1 / ص 316 )
" الماء الذي توضأ به صلى الله عليه ووسلم ليلتئذ كان من ماء زمزم أخرجه عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل في زيادات مسند أبيه بإسناد حسن من حديث علي بن أبي طالب فيستفاد منه الرد على من منع استعمال ماء زمزم لغير الشرب . 

( 374 )
( ج1 / ص 319 )
في الحديث " لو أن أحدكم أتى أهله قال : " بسم الله " الحديث ...
أفاد الكرماني أنه رأى في نسخة قرئت على الفربري قيل لأبي عبد الله يعني البخاري المصنف من لا يحسن العربية يقولها بالفارسية ؟ قال : نعم .

( 375 ) 
( ج1 / ص 319 )
" البخاري في جميع ما يورده من تفسير الغريب إنما ينقله عن أهل ذلك الفن كأبي عبيدة والنظر بن شميل والفراء وغيرهم وأما المباحث الفقهية فغالبها مستمدة له من الشافعي وأبي عبيد وأمثالهم واما المسائل الكلامية فأكثرها من الكرابيسي وابن كلاب ونحوهما .

----------


## أبو عمر غازي

*والنظر بن شميل صوابه: النضر بن شميل. فليصحح.*

----------


## أبو عمر غازي

*" وقوله " رؤيا الأنبياء وحي "* 
*رواه مسلم مرفوعا ".
وهنا سؤال: أين هذا الحديث في صحيح مسلم؟
والجواب عند الإمام الألباني فقد قال في "*ظلال الجنة" (1/ 202):"وعزاه الحافظ في "الفتح" لمسلم مرفوعاً وهو من أوهامه كما نبهت على ذلك في تعليقي على كتابي "مختصر صحيح البخاري" يسر الله إتمامه". وقال في "مختصر صحيح الإمام البخاري" (1/ 69):"قال الحافظ:"عبيد بن عمير من كبار التابعين، ولأبيه عمير بن قتادة صحبة، وقوله: رؤيا الأنبياء وحي. رواه مسلم مرفوعا، وسيأتي في "97 - التوحيد" من رواية شريك عن أنس".
قلت: حديث أنس يأتي هناك "باب 37" بلفظ: " تنام عينه، ولا ينام قلبه"، وليس فيه: رؤيا الأنبياء وحي كما يوهمه كلامه، ولم أره عند مسلم أيضا؛ لا مرفوعاً ولا موقوفاً، وإنما رواه موقوفاً على ابن عباس ابن أبي عاصم في "السنة" (برقم 463 - تحقيقي) بسند حسن على شرط مسلم". 
وهنا يقال: لو كان هناك ما يدفع قول الإمام الألباني: إن الحديث لا وجود له في صحيح مسلم مرفوعاً ولا موقوفاً فليأت به مشكوراً.
فإذا اتضح أن الحديث لا وجود له في صحيح مسلم، فيرفع من الفوائد، كما هو ظاهر. مع أن الأخ المطروشي لا يستجيب كما مر في سؤال سابق . والله المستعان.

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاك الله خيرا على التنبيه 

أما عن عدم الاستجابة 

فهداك الله واصلحك 

المؤمن يقبل المعاذير 

وفقكم الله وسدد متابعاتكم 

واشكر حرصكم على تتبع ما نكتب 

وفقتم للخير

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 376 ) 
( ج1 / ص 320 ) 
الخبث جمع خبيث والخبائث جمع خبيثة يريد ذكران الشياطين وإناثهم قاله الخطابي وابن حبان وغيرهما 
ووقع في نسخة ابن عساكر " قال ابو عبد الله البخاري ويقال الخبث  فإن كان من الكلام فهو الشتم وغن كان من الملل فهو الكفر وإن كان من الطعام فهو الحرام وإن كان من الشراب فهوو الضار وعلى هذا فالمراد بالخبائث المعاصي أو مطلق الأفعال المذمومة ليحصل التناسب 
ولهذا وقع في الترمذي وغيره " أعوذ بالله من الخبث والخبيث " أو " الخبث والخبائث " هكذا على الشك 

( 377 ) 
( ج1 / ص 327 )
 وقوله " كان قصة الإفك قبل نزول آية الحجاب " 
قال المعلق على الحاشية :
" قال الحافظ ابن حجر في " الحديث 4750 " قوله " وكنت  قد أمليت في أوائل كتاب الوضوء يعني في هذا الموضع أن قصة الإفك وقعت قبل نزول الحجاب وهو سهو والصواب بعد نزول الحجاب فليصلح هناك " 


( 378 )
( ج1 / ص 329 )
" باب الاستنجاء بالماء "
" قال أنس بن مالك : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا خرج لحاجته أجي أنا وغلام معنا إداوة من ماء يعني يستنجي به .
اراد بذه الترجمة الرد على من كرهه وعلى من نفى وقوعه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد روى ابن أبي شيبة باسانيد صحيحة عن حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه أنه سئل عن الاستنجاء بالماء فقال : إنه لا يزال في يدي نتن 
وعن نافع ان أبا ابن عمر كان لا يستنجي بالماء 
ونقل ابن التين عن مالك أنه أنكر ان يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استنجى بالماء 
وعن ابن حبيب من المالكية أنه منع الاستنجاء بالماء لأنه مطعوم 

( ( 379 ) 
( ج1 / ص 329 )
" ( أجي أنا وغلام )
والغلام هو المترعرع قاله أبوعبيد وقال في المحكم : من لدن الفطام إلى سبع سنين وحكى الزمخشري في اساس البلاغة أن الغلام هو الصغير إلى حد الالتحاء فإن قيل له بعد الالتحاء غلام فهو مجاز 

( 380 ) 
( ج1 / ص 331 )
العنزة بفتح النون عصا أقصر من الرمح لها سنان وقيل هي الحربة الصغيرة ووقع في رواية كريمة في العنزة : عصا عليها زج بزاي مضمومة أي سنان وفي الطبقات لابن سعد ان النجاشي كان أهداها للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويؤيد هذا كانت على صفة الحربة لأنها من الآت الحبشة 

( 381 ) 
( ج1 / ص 331 )
قول البخاري : " باب حمل العنزة مع الماء في الاستنجاء " 
وفهم بعضهم من تبويب البخاري أنها كانت تحمل ليستتر بها عند قضاء الحاجة وفيه نظر لأن ظابط السترة في هذا ما يستر الأسافل والعنزة ليست كذلك 
يحتمل ان يركزها امامه ويضع عليها الثوب الساتر 
أو يركزها بجنبه لتكون إشارة إلى منع من يروم المرور بقربه 
أو تحمل لنبش الأرض الصلبة 
أو لمنع ما يعرض من هووام الأرض لكونه صلى الله عليه وسلم يبعد عند قضاء الحاجة 
أو تحمل لأنه كان إذا استنجى توضأ وإذا توضأ صلى وهذا [ أظهر وجه ] 


( 383 ) 
( ج1 / ص 335 )
" باب الاستنجاء بالحجارة : 
قوله  : حدثنا أحمد بن محمد  المكي ..
هو أبو الوليد الأزرقي جد أبي الوليد محمد بن عبد الله صاحب تاريخ مكة وفي طبقته أحمد بن محمد المكي لكن كنيته أو محمد واسم جد عون ويعرف بالقواس 
وقد وهم من زعم ان البخاري روى عنه وإنما روى عن أبي الوليد ووهم أيضا من جعلهما واحدا .

( 384 ) 
( ج1 / ص 336 ) 
" أبي عبيدة لم يسمع من أبيه على الصحيح فتكون منقطعة " 


( 385 ) 
( ج1 / ص 337 )
حديث سلمان عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا يستنج أحدكم بأقل من ثلاثة أحجار " رواه مسلم 
وأخذ بهذا الشافعي وأحمد وأصحاب الحديث فاشترطوا أن لا ينقص من الثلاث مع مراعاة الانقاء إذا لم يحصل بها فيزاد حتى ينقى ويستحب الإيتار لقوله : " ومن استجمر فليوتر " وليس بواجب لزيادة في أبي داود حسنة الإسناد : " ومن لا فلا حرج " وبهذا يحصل الجمع بين الروايات . 

( 386 )
( ج1 / ص 338 )
قوله ( هذا ركس )
قيل : الركس الرجيع رد من حالة الطهارة إلى حالة النجاسة قاله الخطابي وغيره 
قال ابن بطال : لم أر هذا الحرف في اللغة يعني الركس بالكاف 
اغرب النسائي فقال عقب هذا الحديث : الركس طعام الجن وهذا إن ثبت في اللغة فهو مريح من الإشكال . 

( 387 ) 
( ج1 / 341 )
" قال الشافعي : يستحب التثليث في المسح كما في الغسل واستدل له بظاهر رواية لمسلم ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ ثلاثا ثلاثا 
وقال ابو داود في " السنن " أحاديث عثمان الصحاح كلها تدل على أن مسح الرأس مرة واحدة 
وكذا ابن المنذر : إن الثابت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المسح مرة واحدة وبان المسح مبني على التخفيف فلا يقاس على الغسل 
وبالغ ابو عبيد  فقال : لا نعلم أحدا من السلف استحب تثليث مسح الرأس إلا ابراهيم التيمي وفيما قاله نظر 
فقد ابن ابي شيبة وابن المنذر عن أنس وعطاء وغيرهما 
وقد روى ابوداود من وجهين صحح أحدهما ابن خزيمة وغيره في حديث عثمان بتثليث مسح الرأس والزيادة من الثقة مقبولة 
قال الشيخ ابن باز في حاشية تعليقه :
لكنها رواية شاذة فلا يعتمد عليها كما تقدم من كلام أبي داود رحمه الله تعالى .



( 389 ) 
( ج1 / ص 343 )
" والاستنثار : هو طرح الماء الذي يستنشقه المتوضىء لتنظيف ما بداخله فيخرج بريح أنفه سواء كان بإعانة يده أم لا . 
حكي عن مالك كراهية فعله بغير اليد لكونه يشبه فعل الدابة والمشهور عدم الكراهة . 


( 390 ) 
( ج1 / ص 343 )
" وإذا استنثر بيده فالمستحب أن يكون باليسرى 
بوب عليه النسائي وأخرجه مقيدا بها من حديث علي 

( 391 ) 
" ( ج1 / ص 345 )
فكأن البخاري رحمه الله كان يرى جواز جمع الحديثين إذا اتحد سندهما في سياق واحد 
وكما يرى جواز تفريق الحديث الواحد إاذ اشتمل على حكمين مستقلين " 

( 392 )
( ج1 / ص 345 )
قوله ( اذا استيقظ أحدكم من نومه )
·      أخذ بعمومه الشافعي والجمهور استحبوه عقب كل نوم 
·      وخصه أحمد بنوم اليل لقوله في الحديث " باتت يده " لأن حقيقة المبيت ان يكون في الليل 
·      قال الرافعي في " شرح المسند " : يمكن ان يقال الكراهة في الغمس لمن نام ليلا أشد منها لمن نام نهارا لأن الاحتمال في نوم اليل أقرب لطوله عادة
·      الأمر عند الجمهور على الندب وحمله أحمد على الوجوب في نوم الليل دون النهار 
·      وعنه في رواية لأحمد استحبابه في نوم النهار 
·      واتفقوا على أنه لو غمس يده لم يضر الماء وقال اسحاق وداود والطبري ينجس واستدلوا بما ورد الأمر بإراقته لكنه حديث ضعيف أخرجه ابن عدي 
·      والقرينة الصارفة للأمر عن الوجوب عند الجمهور التعليل بأمر يقتضي الشك لأن الشك لا يقتضي وجوبا في هذا الحكم استصحابا لأصل الطهارة 

  ( 395 ) 
( ج1 / ص 348 )
قوله " ويل ) : 
اختلف في معناه على أقوال : أظهرها ما رواه ابن حبان في صحيحه من حديث أبي سعيد مرفوعا : " ويل واد في جهنم " 

( 396 ) 
" ( ج1 / ص 348 )
وقد تواترت الأخبار عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صفة وضوئه أنه غسل رجليه وهو المبين لأمر الله وقد قال في حديث عمرو بن عنبسة الذي رواه ابن خزيمة في " فضل الوضوء " " ثم يغسل قدميه كما أمره الله " ولم يثبت عن أحد من الصحابة خلاف ذلك إلا من علي وابن عبا س وأنس وقد ثبت عنهم الرجوع عن ذلك 
قال عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى : أجمع أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على غسل القدمين رواه سعيد بن منصور 
وادعى الطحاوي وابن حزم ان المسح منسوخ والله أعلم . 


( 397 )
( ج1 / ص 350 )
" زاد مسلم في رواية ليونس " قال الزهري : كان علماؤنا يقولون هذا الوضوء أسبغ ما يتوضأ به أحد للصلاة " – حديث حمران مولى عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنهم 

( 398 ) 
( ج1 / ص 351 ) 
وقد تمسك من اكتفى بالمسح بقوله تعالى { وأرجلكم } عطفا على { وأمسحوا برؤوسكم } فذهب إلى ظاهرها جماعة من الصحابة والتابعين فحكي عن ابن عباس في رواية ضعيفة والثابت عنه خلافه وعن عكرمة والشعبي وقتادة وهو قول الشيعة وعن الحسن البصري الواجب الغسل او المسح 
وعن بعض أهل الظاهر يجب الجمع بينهما وحجة الجمهور الأحاديث الصحيحة المذكورة من فعل النبي صلى اله عليه وسلم وأجابوا بأجوبة منها : 
-         قيل المسح في الآية محمول لمشروعية المسح على الخفين فحملوا قراءة الجر على مسح الخفين وقراءة النصب على غسل الرجلين 
-         وقرر ابو بكر بن العربي تقريرا حسنا فقال ما ملخصه : 
-         بين القراءتين تعارض ظاهر والحكم فيما ظاهره التعارض أنه إن أمكن العمل بهما وجب وإلا عمل بالقدر الممكن ولا يتأتى الجمع بين الغسل والمسح في عضو واحد في حالة واحدة لأنه يؤدي الى تكرار المسح لأن الغسل يتضمن المسح والأمر المطلق لا يقتضي التكرار .فيقي أن يعمل بهما في حالين توفيقا بين القراءتين وعملا بالقدر الممكن . 

( 399 ) 
( ج1 / ص 354 )
قال النووي رحمه الله : قاعدة الشرع المستمرة استحباب البداءة باليمين في كل ما كان من باب التكريم والتزيين وما كان بضدهما استحب فيه التياسر . 
قال : وأجمع العلماء على أن تقديم اليمين في الوضوء سنة ومن خالفها فاته الفضل وتم وضوؤه . انتهى . 
ومراده العلماء : أهل السنة وإلا فمذهب الششيعة الوجوب وغلط المرتضى منهم فنسبه للشافعي وكأنه ظن أن ذلك لازم من قوله بوجوب الترتيب . 
ووقع في البيان " للعمراني " والتجريد " للبندنيجي نسبة القول بالوجوب إلى الفقهاء السبعة وهو تصحيف من الشيعة 
وفي كلام الرافعي ما يوهم أن احمد قال بوجوبه ولا نعرف ذلك عنه بل قال الشيخ الموفق في " المغني " : لا نعلم في عدم الوجوب خلافاً . 


( 400 * ) 
( ج1 / ص 356 ) 
قوله ( حتى توضؤوا من عند آخرهم ) 
قال النووي : من هنا بمعنى إى وهي لغة . وتعقبه الكرماني بأنها شاذة قال : ثم إن إلى لا يجوز ان تدخل على عند ..." ا ه 

( 401 ) 
( ج1 / ص 356 ) 
" قال ابن بطال رحمه الله : هذا الحديث – يعني حديث " نبع الماء " – شهده جمع من الصحابة إلا أنه لم يرو إلا من طريق أنس وذلك لطول عمره ولطلب الناس علو السند . 
قال القاضي عياض : هذه القصة رواها العدد الكثير من الثقات عن الجم الغفير عن الكافة متصلا عن جملة من الصحابة بل لم يؤثر عن أحد منهم إنكار ذلك فهو ملتحق بالقطعي من معجزاته انتهى .


( 402 )
( ج1 / ص ص 357 )
والحكمة ان حكمه صلى الله عليه وسلم  حكم جميع المكلفين في الحكام التكليفية إلا فيما خص بدليل وقد تكاثرت الأدلة على طهارة فضلاته وعد الأئمة ذلك في خصائصه فلا يلتفت إلى ما وقع في كتب كثير من الشافعية مما يخالف ذلك فقد استقر الأمر بين أئمتهم على القول بالطهارة وهذا كله في شعر الآدمي أما شعر الحيوان غير المأكول المذكى ففيه اختلاف مبني على ان الشعر هل تحله الحياة فيتنجس بالموت أو لا فالأصح عند الشافعية أنه ينجس بالموت وذهب جمهور العلماء إلى خلافه 

( 403 ) 
( ج1 / ص 357 )
وقال البغووي في " شرح السنة " في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في شاة ميمونة " إنما حرم أكلها " يستدل به لمن ذهب إلى أن ما عدا ما يؤكل من أجزاء الميتة لا يحرم الانتفاع به . ا ه 

( 404 ) 
( ج1/ ص 357 ) 
وصله محمد بن اسحاق الفاكهاني في اخبار مكة بسند صحيح الى عطاء وهو ابن ابي رباح انه كان لا يرى باسا بالانتفاع بشعور الناس التي تحلق بمنى . 

( 405 ) 
( ج1/ ص 358 ) 
وقع في رواية أبي الحسن القابسي عن أبي زيد المروزي في قول عثمان " يقول الله تعالى " فإن لم تجدوا الماء " وكذا حكاه أبو نعيم في " المستخرج على " البخاري " وفي 
باقي " الرويات " { فلم تجدوا } وهو الموافق للتلاوة 
قلت : لعل الثوري حكاه بالمعنى وكان يرى جواز ذلك . 

( 406 )
( ج1 / ص 358 ) 
عن ابن سيرين قال : قلت لعبيدة : عندنا من شعر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصبناه من قبل أنس – أو من قبل أهل أنس فقال : لأن تكون عندي شعرة منه أحب إلي من الدنيا وما فيها 
وعن ابن سيرين عن أنس ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما حلق رأسه كان أبو طلحة أول من أخذ من شعره 
·      الشعر الذي حصل لأبي طلحة بقي عند آل بيته إلى أن صار لمواليهم منه لأن ابن سيرين والد محمد كان مولى أنس بن مالك وكان أنس ربيب أبي طلحة 
·      والشعر طاهر وإلا لما حفظوه ولا تمنى عبيدة أن يكون عنده شعرة واحدة منه 
·      قال النووي : فيه استحباب البداءة بالشق الأيمن من رأس المحلوق وهو قول الجمهوور خلافا لأبي حنيفة وفيه طهارة شعر الآدمي وبه قال الجمهور وهو الصحيح 
·      وفيه التبرك بشعره صلى الله عليه وسلم وجواز اقتنائه 

( 407 ) 
( ج1 / ص 360 ) 
في الحديث عن مالك عن أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة قال : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا شرب الكلب ...." 
·      ادعى ابن عبد البر أن لفظ " شرب " بم يروه إلا مالك وأن غيره رواه بلفظ " ولغ " 
·      وليس كما ادعى فقد رواه ابن خزيمة وابن المنذر من طريقين عن هشام بن حسان عن ابن سيرين عن أبي هريرة بلفظ : " إذا شرب " 
·      كذا أخرجه مسلم وغيره من طرق عنه وقد رواه عن أبي الزناد شيخ مالك بلفظ : " إذا شرب " 

  ( 408 ) 
( ج1 / ص 361 )
قوله : حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف عن مالك عن أبي الزناد عن الأعرج عن أبي هريرة قال : 
إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا شرب الكلب في إناء أحدكم فليغسله سبعا " 
·      لم يقع في رواية مالك التتريب ولم يثبت في شيء من الروايات عن أبي هريرة إلا عن ابن سيرين على أن بعض أصحابه لم يذكروها 
·      اختلف الروواة عن ابن سيرين في محل غسلة التتريب فلمسلم وغيره من طريق هسام بن حسان عنه ( أولاهن ) وهي رواية الأكثر عن ابن سيرين 
·      وقال ابان عن قتادة ( السابعة ) 
·      وللشافعي عن سفيان عن ابن سيرين ( أولاهن أو إحداهن ) 
·      قطريق الجمع بين هذه الروايات أن يقال إحداهن مبهمة وأولاهن والسابعة معينة وأو إن كانت للتخيير فمقتضاها حمل المطلق على المقيد أن يحمل على أحدهما لأنه فيه زيادة على الرواية المعينة وهو الذي نص عليه الشافعي في " الأم " والبويطي .
·      رواية (  أولاهن ) هي أرجح من حيث الأكثرية والأحفظية ومن حيث المعنى أيضا 
·      خالف ظاهر هذا الحديث المالكية والحنفية فأما المالكية فلم يقولوا بالتتريب أصلا مع إيجابهم التسبيع على المشهور عندهم لأن التتريب لم يق في رواية مالك قال القرافي منهم : قد صحت فيه الأحاديث فالعجب منهم كيف لم يقولوا بها 
·      وعن مالك رواية ان المر بالتسبيع للندب والمعروف عند أصحابه أنه للوووجوب لكنه للتعبد لكون الكلب طاهرا عندهم . 


( 409 ) 
" ( ج1 / ص 362 )
" أن الفاظ الشرع إذا دارت بين الحقيقة اللغوية والشرعية حملت على الشرعية إلا إذا قام دليل 

( 410 ) 
( ج1/ ص 462 ) 
الحنفية فلم يقولوا بوجوب السبع ولا التتريب واعتذر الطحاوي وغيره عنهم بامور منها كون أبي هريرة روابة افتى بثلاث غسلات فثبت بذلك نسخ السبع وتعقب بأنه يحتمل أن يكون افتى بذلك لاعتقاده ندبية السبع لا وجوبها  أو كان نسي 

 ( 411 ) 
( ج1 / ص 363 )
حديث عبد الله بن المغفل الذي أخرجه مسلم ولفظه : " فاغسلوه سبع مرات وعفروه الثامنة في التراب " 
·      في رواية لأحمد " بالتراب " 
·      نقل عن الشافعي أنه قال : هو حديث لم أقف على صحته ولكن هذا لا يثبت العذر لمن وقف على صحته 
·      جنح بعضهم الترجيح لحديث أبي هريرة على حديث ابن مغفل والترجيح لا يصار إليه مع إمكان الجمع والأخذ بحديث ابن مغفل يستلزم الأخذ بحديث ابي هريرة دون العكس والزيادة من الثقة مقبولة 
·      لو سلكنا الترجيح في هذا الباب لم نقل بالتتريب أصلا لأن رواية مالك بدونه أرجح من رواية من أثبته 

( 412 ) 
( ج1 / ص 365 )
حكى ابن التين عن الدراودي الشارح أنه أبدل قوله " يرشون " بلفظ " يرتقبوون " وفسره بأن لا يخشون فصحف اللفظ وأبعد عن التفسير لأن معنى الاتقاب الانتظار 

( 413 ) 
( ج1 / ص 368 )
ان البخاري رحمه الله كان يرى أن خروج الدم في الصلاة لا يبطلها بدليل أن ذكر عقبه أثر الحسن البصري قال : ما زال المسلمون يصلون في جراحاتهم وقد صح أن عمر صلى وجرحه ينبع دماً 

( 414 ) 
( ج1 / ص 369 ) 
سفيان الثوري سمع من عطاء بن السائب قبل اختلاطه . 

( 415 )
( ج1 / ص 372 )
" قال صاحب الأفعال : يقال أقحط الرجل إذا جامع ولم ينزل 
حكى ابن الجوزي عن ابن الخشاب أن المحدثين يقولون قحط بفتح القاف قال والصواب [ الضم ] 
وروايته في امالي ابن علي القالي بالووجهين في [ القاف ] 
يقال قحط الناس وأقحطوا إذا حبس عنهم المطر ومنه استعير لتأخر الإنزال

----------


## أبو عمر غازي

*أخي الفاضل مجهودك طيب ومشكور، ولكن يقع  فيه الأخطاء الإملائية أو السقط أو التحريف،  كان في الإمكان عند الوقوع فيها، وذلك بنسخ المراد من "الفتح" من المكتبة الشاملة، ووضعه في ملف،  بدلاً من كتابته التي أوقعتك في الأخطاء المشار إليها، والتي يتفق كل من وقف عليها، على تصويبها، كما أدخل فيه أشياء تعقب فيها الحافظ فلا تصلح أن تكون من الفوائد، وسوف أذكر ما يدل على ذلك كله بالأرقام:* 
*1-* *أن الحديثيين ... والذي في "الفتح**": * *أن الحديثين** ...*
*2-* *وشيوخ شيوخه أهل عصره كمالك... والذي في "الفتح**":* *وشيوخ شيوخه، وأهل عصره كمالك ....* *وكذا* *نقلتم عن الحافظ**:"...* *والقليل افتتح بخطبة". والذي في "الفتح**":" ...* *والقليل منهم من افتتح كتابه بخطبة". لو ابقيته كما لكان أولى**.*
*3-*  *"**وقد استقر عمل الأئمة المصنفين على افتتاح كتب العلم بالبسملة وكذا معظم الرسائل ولهذا من* *افتتح كتابه منهم بخطبة حمد وتشهد كما صنع* *مسلم* *واختلف القدماء فيما إذا كان الكتاب كله شعرا فجاء عن الشعبي منع ذلك وعن الزهري قال : مضت السنة أن لا يكتب في الشعر " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " وعن سعيد بن جبير جواز ذلك وتابعه على ذلك الجمهور وقال الخطيب هو المختار**.
**قال أبو عمر غازي عفا الله عنه: قول الحافظ**:"**ولهذا من* *افتتح كتابه منهم بخطبة حمد وتشهد كما صنع مسلم". ليس هذا موضعه، إنما هو في سياق كلامه السابق الذي فيه**:"...* *ولم يزد* *على* *التسمية* *وهم الأكثر،* *والقليل منهم من افتتح كتابه بخطبة ....". ثم قال:"ولهذا من افتتح كتابه منهم بخطبة حمد وتشهد كما صنع مسلم والله  سبحانه وتعالى أعلم بالصواب،* *وقد استقر عمل الأئمة المصنفين على افتتاح ..."،* *ولكن صنيعكم هذا أنكم وضعتم قول الحافظ:"**ولهذا من افتتح كتابه منهم بخطبة حمد وتشهد كما صنع مسلم"، في غير موضعه وهذا* *تصرف منك أربك  السياق، كما هو ظاهر؛ فلا حاجة لوضعه هنا فإذا أردت ذكره، فينقل كما ذكره الحافظ، على ما سبق بيانه، وتذكر الفائدة هكذا**:"**وقد استقر عمل الأئمة المصنفين على افتتاح كتب العلم بالبسملة وكذا معظم كتب الرسائل واختلف القدماء فيما إذا كان الكتاب كله شعرا فجاء عن الشعبي منع ذلك وعن الزهري قال مضت السنة أن لا يكتب في الشعر بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وعن سعيد بن جبير جواز ذلك وتابعه على ذلك الجمهور وقال الخطيب هو المختار". والله أعلم**.*
*58- فإنهم وغن كان منهم ...* *والصواب كما في "الفتح": فإنهم وإن كان منهم ...*
*64- واما هؤلاء فستكوون لهم بقية* * ... والصواب كما في "الفتح":"... وأما هؤلاء فستكون لهم بقية ....*
*73-*  *ويفترقان بشيووخهما* * .... والصواب كما في "الفتح" :"... ويفترقان بشيوخهما ...*
*83-  النفس المارة بالسوء ... والصواب كما في "الفتح" :"... النفس الأمارة بالسوء ...*
*111-*  *أن الحدوود ...* *والصواب كما في "الفتح" :"...أن الحدود ...*
*115-*  *وثيل لا بد من التوبة ...* *والصواب كما في "الفتح" :"... وقيل لا بد من التوبة ...*
*137- "خص كفران العشير من بين أنواع الذنوب لدقيقة بديعة وهي قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لو أمرت أحدا ان يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها " فقرن حق الزوج على الزوجة بحق الله فإذا كفرت المرأة حق زوجها – وقد بلغ من حقه عليها هذه الغاية كان ذلك دليلا على تهاونها بحق الله فلذلك يطلق عليها الكفر لكنه كفر لا يخرج من الملة".* * هذه الفائدة نقلها الحافظ عن أبي بكر بن العربي من شرحه على "صحيح البخاري"، فلو ذكرتم ذلك لكان أولى من ذكره على أنه من قول الحافظ، فقد قال الحافظ:"  قال القاضي أبو بكر بن العربي في شرحه ... وخص كفران العشير من بين أنواع الذنوب لدقيقة بديعة ...*
*144- فأقاد أصل تسمية الحلة* * ....**  والصواب:" ... فأفاد أصل تسمية ...*
*146-* *"* *الأعجمي من لا يفصح باللسان العربي سواء كان عربيا أو عجميا* *". هكذا ذكرت هذه الفائدة عن الحافظ!! والذي في "الفتح":" أعجمي: أي غير فصيح بالعربية سواء كان عربي الأصل أم لا". فلو ذكرتها كما هي لكان أولى.* 
*158-*  *وغن كان من روياة مدلس... والصواب: "وإن كان من رواية ...".*
*412-* *حكى ابن التين عن الدراودي الشارح أنه أبدل قوله " يرشون " بلفظ " يرتقبوون " وفسره بأن لا يخشون فصحف اللفظ وأبعد عن التفسير لأن معنى الاتقاب الانتظار* *... الصواب كما في "الفتح":" حكى ابن التين عن* *الداودي** الشارح أنه أبدل قوله يرشون بلفظ* *يرتقبون** بإسكان الراء ثم مثناة مفتوحة ثم قاف مكسورة ثم موحدة وفسره بأن معناه لا يخشون فصحف اللفظ وأبعد في التفسير لأن معنى** الارتقاب* *الانتظار.* 
*415-   وروايته في أمالي ابن علي القالي* *بالووجهين** ... والصواب كما في "الفتح":"...                  وروايته في أمالي أبي علي القالي بالوجهين ...".*
*أكتفي بذلك، حتى لا أطيل عليكم. والله ولي التوفيق.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وفقكم الله على التنبيه أصبت في بعض واخطأت في بعض وليس لدي ووقت للرد ولكن سالفت نظركم الى بعض التنبيهات 
بعض التنبيهات على كلام الأخ ابو عمر غازي : 
- ما هي الفائدة من النقل من الشاملة بلا اختصار مجرد نقل 
- هناك بعض الزيادات والمتتبع أو القارئ يعرف المغزى من الكلام ام تتبعك بلا فائدة وانتقادك ليس في محله وهذا يقع من الإنسان للعجلة 
- غالبية ما انتقدته هو زيادات حرف الواو وهذا بسبب خلل في الجهاز لعلي انشط واصلحه وفقك الله 
- قولك أحيانا بلا فائدة مثلا ما الفرق بين الأعجمي و أعجمي مع ذكري له بلا تحريف وباختصار وكل ما في الفوائد عبارة عن مختصر او ليلائم الفائدة 
- تسويد صفحات الانتقاد ليس من دأب طالب العلم فكن حريصا على طلب العلم وفقك الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 416 ) 
( ج1 / ص 374 ) 
" لا يفصح البخاري رحمه الله في مسألة الأمور المحتملة بجواز ولا غيره وهذه عادته . ا ه 


( 417 )
( ج1 / ص 374 )
" قال النووي : الاستعانة ثلاثة : إحضار الماء ولا كراهة فيه أصلا 
قلت : لكن الأفضل خلافه
قال : الثاني مباشرة الأجنبي الغسل وهذا مكروه إلا لحاجة 
الثالث : الصب وفيه وجهان : احدهما يكره والثاني خلاف الأولى 
وتعقب بأنه إذا ثبت أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فعله لا يكون خلاف الأولى وأجيب بأنه فعله لبيان الجواز . باختصار 


( 418 ) 
( ج1 / ص 375 ) 
" روى ابن المنذر عن علي قال : بئس البيت الحمام ينزع فيه الحياء ولا يقرأ فيه آية من كتاب الله وهذا لا يدل على كراهة القراءة وإنما هو إخبار بما هو الواقع بأن شأن من يكون في الحمام أن يلتهي عن القراءة وحكيت الكراهة عن أبي حنيفة وخالفه صاحبه محمد بن الحسن ومالك فالا لا تكره لأنه ليس فيه دليل خاص وبه صرح صاحبا العدة والبيان من الشافعية 
وقال النووي في " التبيان عن الأصحاب " لا تكره فأطلق 
لكن في شرح الكفاية للصيمري : لا ينبغي ان يقرأ 
وسوى الحليمي بينه وبين القراءة حال قضاء الحاجة
ورجح السبكي الكبير عدم الكراهة ) ا ه باختصار 

( 419 ) 
( ج1 / ص 378 )
" قال ابن بطال : الغشي مرض يعرض من طول التعب والوقوف وهو ضرب من الإغماء إلا أنه دونه وإنما صبت اسماء الماء على رأسها مدافعة له ولو كان شديدا لكان كالإغماء وهو ينقض الوضوء إجماعاً انتهى 

( 420 ) 
( ج1 / ص 379 )" 
" وموضع الدلالة من الحديث – حديث عبد الله بن زيد – والآية { وامسحوا برءوسكم } 
اان لفظ الآية مجمل يحتمل ان يراد منها مسح الكل على أن الباء زائدة أو مسح البعض على أنها تبعيضية 
قال الشيخ ابن باز في حاشية تعليقه : 
" ليس في الحديث المذكور على ان تعميم الرأس بالمسح ليس بفرض إذا لم يكن عليه عمامة وإنما يدل الحديث على الاجتزاء بمسح ما ظهر تبعا لمسح العمامة عند وجودها وأما عند عدمها فالواجب تعميمه عملا بحديث عبد الله بن زيد وبذلك يتبين أنه ليس بين الحديثين اختلاف والباء في الآية للإلصاق فليست زائدة ولا التبعيض فتنبه . 

( 421 ) 
( ج1 / ص 381 )
" التور بمثناة مفتوحة قال الدراوردي : قدح وقال الجوهري : إناء يشرب منه وقيل هو الطست وقيل يشبه الطست وقيل هو مثل القدر يكون من صفر أو حجارة .. 

( 422 ) 
( ج1 / ص 382 )
وقد اختلف العلماء : هل يدخل المرفقان في غسل اليدين أم لا ؟ فقال المعظم : : نعم وخالف زفر وحكاه بعضهم عن مالك واحتج بعضهم للجمهمور بأن إلى في الآية بمعنى مع كقوله تعالى { ولا تأكلوا أموالهم إلى أموالكم } 
قال ابن القصار : اليد يتناولها الاسم االى االابط لحديث عمار " انه تيمم الى الابط " وهو من اهل اللغة فلما جاء قوله تعالى { الى المرافق } بقي المرفق مغسولا مع الذراعين بحق الاسم . انتهى 

( 423 ) 
( ج1/ ص 382 ) 
قال الشافعي في " الأم " : لا أعلم مخالفا في إيجاب دخول المرفقين في الوضوء 
فعلى هذا فزفر محجوج بالإجماع قبله وكذا من قال بذلك من أهل الظاهر بعده ولم يثبت ذلك عن مالك صريحا وإنما حكى عنه أشهب كلاما محتملا . 
قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله في حاشية تعليقه : 
" وأصح من هذه الأحاديث ما رواه مسلم في الصحيح العضد – إلى ان قال – عن أبي هريرة في صفة وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال فيه : " ثم غسل يديه حتى أشرع في العضد – إلى ان قال – ثم غسل رجليه حتى أشرع في الساق فهذا الحديث صحيح صريح في إدخال الكعبين والمرفقين في المغسول . 

( 424 )
( ج1 / ص 383 )
" المشهور ان الكعب هو العظم الناشر عند ملتقى الساق والقدم وحكى محمد بن الحسن عن أبي حنيفة أنه العظم الذي في ظهر القدم عند معقد الشراك وروي عن ابن القاسم عن مالك مثله والأول هو الصحيح الذي يعرفه أهل اللغة وقد أكثر المتقدمون من الرد على من زعم ذلك . 
ومن أوصح الأدلة فيه حديث النعمان بن بشير الصحيح في صفة الصف في الصلاة : " فرأيت الرجل منا يلزق كعبه بكعب صاحبه " 

( 425 ) 
"( ج1 / ص 384 )
قال الغزالي : مجرد الاغتراف لا يصير الماء مستعملا لأن الاستعمال إنما يقع من المغترف منه وبهذا قطع البغوي . 

( 426 )
( ج1 / ص 385 )
" وقد روي مرفوعا أخرجه من حديث أنس : " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يتوضأ بفضل سواكه " وسنده ضعيف 
وقال البخاري : " وأمر جرير بن عبد الله أهله أن يتوضؤوا بفضل سواكه 
وذكر أبو طالب في مسائله عن أحمد أنه سأله عن معنى هذا الحديث فقال : كان يدخل السواك في الإناء ويستاك فإذا فرغ توضأ من ذلك الماء . 

( 427 ) 
" ( ج1 / ص 388 )
" قال ابن المنذر : وفي إجماع أهل العلم على أن البلل الباقي على أعضاء المتوضىء وما قطر منه على ثيابه طاهر دليل قوي على طهارة الماء المستعمل . 

( 428 ) 
( ج1 / ص 389 )
" قال ابن السمعاني في ( الاصطلام ) : اختلاف الرواية يحمل على التعدد فيكون مسح تارة مرة وتارة ثلاثا فليس في رواية " مسح مرة " حجة على منع التعدد .
قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله في حاشية تعليقه : 
" كتاب " الأصطلام " كتاب للسمعاني في الرد على أبي زيد الدبوسي 

( 429 ) 
( ج1 / ص 390 ) 
" ومن أقوى الأدلة على عدم العدد في مسح الرأس الحديث المشهور الذي صححه ابن خزيمة وغيره من طريق عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص في صفة الووء حيث قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ان فرغ : " من زاد على هذا فقد أساء وظلم " 
وفي رواية سعيد بن منصور فيه التصريح بأنه مسح رأسه مرة احدة 
فدل على أن الزيادة في مسح الرأس على المرة غير مستحبة " ا ه 

( 430 ) 
( ج1 / ص 390 ) 
" قال البخاري : " وتوضأ عمر بالحميم من بيت نصرانية 
هذا الأثر وصله سعيد بن منصور وعبد الرزاق وغيرهما بإسناد صحيح بلفظ : " إن عمر كان يتوضأ بالحميم ويغتسل منه " 
ومسألةالتطهر بالماء السمخن اتفقووا على جوازه إلا ما نقل عن مجاهد . 

( 431 )
( ج1 / ص 391 )
قال الشافعي في " الأم " لا بأس بالوضوء من ماء المشرك وبفضل وضوئه ما لم تعلم فيه نجاسة 
وقال ابن المنذر : انفرد ابراهيم النخعي بكراهة فضل المرأة إذا كانت جنبا . 

( 432 ) 
( ج1 / ص 391 )
" البخاري يرى أن الصحابي إذا أضاف الفعل إلى زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يكون حكمه الرفع وهو الصحيح وحكي عن قوم خلافه لاحتمال أنه لم يطلع وهو ضعيف لتوفر دواعي الصحابة على سؤالهم إياه عن الأمور التي لم تقع لهم ومنهم ...

( 433 *)
( ج1 / ص 391 )
" نقل الميموني عن أحمد أن الأحاديث الواردة في منع التطهر بفضل المرأة وفي جواز ذلك مضطربة قال : لكن صح عن عدة من الصحابة المنع فيما إذا صلت به وعورض بصحة الجواز عن جماعة من الصحابة منهم ابن عباس والله أعلم وأشهر الحاديث في ذلك من الجهتين حديث الحكم بن عمرو الغفاري في المنع وحديث ميمونة في الجواز . أما حديث الحكم بن عمرو فأخرجه أصحاب السنن وحسنه الترمذي وصححه ابن حبان وأغرب النووي فقال : اتفق الحفاظ على تضعيفه وأما حديث ميمونة فأخرجه مسلم لكن أعله قوم لتردد وقع في رواية عمرو بن دينار . 
والمحفوظ ما اخرجه الشيخان بلفظ : " إن النبي وميمونة كانا يغتسلان من إناء واحد " 
.. وقول أحمد أن الأحاديث من الطريقين مضطربة إنما يصار إليه عند تعذر الجمع وهو ممكن ..
... وممكن أن تحمل أحاديث النهي على ما تساقط من الأعضاء والجواز على ما بقي من الماء وبذلك جمع الخطابي أو يحمل النهي على التنزيه جمعا بين الأدلة والله أعلم .



( 435 ) 
( ج1/ ص 393 ) 
رواية سماك بن حرب عن عكرمة أعلها قوم لأنه كان يقبل التلقين لكن أذا رواه عنه شعبة وهو لا يحمل عن مشايخه إلا صحيح حديثهم . ا ه

----------


## أبو عمر غازي

أخي لم أسود الصفحات لكي انتقدك ولكن كان عملي هو تصويب ما وقع من أخطاء حتى يصبح لدينا نسخة جيدة، وقد اطلع على ما ذكرت لك من أخطاء سواء كانت بسبب الواو الزائدة، أو غيرها  بعض طلبة العلم فقالوا هذه نصيحة منك لأخيك، ولكن قسوتك في الرد لا أقبلها منك، ولا داعي لسلوك هذا الأسلوب مع رواد هذا المجلس، وسوف أذكر لك مثال جديد لعلك تدرك المراد من النصيحة.  
*قولك في رقم ( 432 ) :"**( ج1 / ص 391 )*
*" البخاري يرى أن الصحابي إذا أضاف الفعل إلى زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يكون حكمه الرفع وهو الصحيح وحكي عن قوم خلافه لاحتمال أنه لم يطلع وهو ضعيف لتوفر دواعي الصحابة على سؤالهم إياه عن الأمور التي* *لم تقع لهم ومنهم** ...". والذي في "الفتح":"*البخاري يرى أن الصحابي إذا أضاف الفعل إلى زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يكون حكمه الرفع وهو الصحيح وحكي عن قوم خلافه لاحتمال أنه لم يطلع وهو ضعيف لتوفر دواعي الصحابة على سؤالهم إياه عن الأمور التي تقع لهم ومنهم". فأنت زد (لم)
*التي أفسدت الفائدة بلا خلاف ولعل هذا سبق ذهن وهذا يحدث، فكان ماذا لم عملت بنصيحتي وهي الاستعانة بنسخة المكتبة الشاملة بعد استخراج الفائدة من النسخة المطبوعة، والاستقرار عليها، فتستخرجها من نسخة الشاملة  وتتأكد من مطابقتها للمطبوع ثم تنسخها حتى لا تكتبها فتقع في الأخطاء كما تتجنبك خلل تكرار الواو. هذا هو مرادي من استخدام نسخة المكتبة الشاملة لا كما فهمت أنت!!
وهذا المثال الذي ذكرته آنفاً يشهد لذلك كان يجنبنا زيادة (لم)، إلا إذا كنت تظن صحتها، فهذا أمر آخر. هذه هي المرة الأخيرة التي أراسلك فيها ولا حاجة لي أن أقرأ تعليقك. والله المستعان. *

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

جزاك الله خيرا 

ونرى أن لم يخل بالمعنى ولا يضيف ويزيد معنا فلا حرج في ذلك .


ونستفيد من تعليقاتكم وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه 
والمثال الذي ذكرته صحيح 
واستغفر الله واتوب إليه 
فما كان من خطأ فمن نفسي والشيطان 
ومن كان من صواب فمن الله الواحد المنان . 
نسأل الله ان يعفو عنا ويغفر لنا

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الاحد
الموافق : 26/ شعبان / 1441 هجري
الموافق : 19/ ابريل / 2020 ميلادي 
تتمة " منهج الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في " فتح الباري " .


منهج الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلاني في " فتح الباري " : 
( 1 )
قال الحافظ في مقدمة " هدي الساري " ( ص 9 ) :
" فإن أولى ما صرفت فيه نفائس الأيام واعلى ما خص بمزيد الاهتمام الاشتغال بالعلوم الشرعية المتلقاة عن خير البرية ولا يرتاب عاقل في أن مدراها على كتاب الله المقتفى وسنة نبيه المصطفى وأن باقي العلوم إما آلات لفهما وهي الضالة المطلوبة أو أجنبية عنهما وهي الضارة المغلوبة " 
(2 )
قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله في تعليقه على " فتح الباري " 
(ج1/ ص 4 ) ط السلفية :
" ولقد وجدنا للشارح رحمه الله أخطاء لا يحسن السكوت عنها فكتبنا عليها تعليقا يتضمن تنبيه القارىء على الصواب وتحذيره من الخطأ " 
ولكثرة اشغال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله فقد حالت دون استمراره في هذه التعليقات فانتهى الى آخر شرح كتاب الحج حيث كتب تنبيها بذلك واعتذارا " 
( فتح الباري ) ( ج3/ ص 635) 
الطبعة السلفية "
وقد قام الشيخ عبد الله الدويش رحمه الله باستكمال ما قام به الشيخ ابن باز في التعليق على فتح الباري من حيث انتهى الشيخ ابن باز حيث بدأ من أول المجلد الرابع من الفتح ويذكر كلام الحافظ والذي يتضمن الخطأ ثم يعلق عليه ببيان الصواب " 
وقد عاجلت المنية الشيخ الدويش رحمه الله قبل إتمام ما بدأ وانتهى الى ( ص 320 ) من الجزء التاسع وبلغ مجموع ما علق عليها ( 45 ) موضعا 
( 33 ) موضعا عقديا وبقيت المواضع في مسائل أصولية او حديثية أو السيرة "
( مجموعة مؤلفات الشيخ عبد الله الدويش )
الجزء التاسع والثلاثين من المجموعة " ط دار العليان "
كثيرا من الدارسين من العلماء المتأخرين من هذه الأمة من لا يشك أحد في 
علمهم وحسن نواياهم لما لهم من جهود بارزة في خدمة السنة النبوية والذب عنها ولما جعل الله لهم لسان صدق في جماهير الأمة وهم مع ذلك وقفوا في أخطاء عقدية وخالفوا منهج لأهل السنة والجماعة في مسائل من غير قصد بل لاسباب عديدة تتعلق ببيئاتهم وأزمانهم التي عاشوا فيها فهذا الصنف من العلماء لا يحسن السكوت على أخطائهم العقدية بل يجب التنبيه عليها حتى لا يأخذ بها من يجهل حالها ولكن مع المحافظة على مكانتهم في قلوب المسلمين " 
" منهج الحافظ في العقيدة في فتح الباري " 
محمد اسحاق كندور ) ص : 9 )
..............................  ...............
قال ابن خلدون ( ت 808 ه ) 
" ولقد سمعت كثيرا من شيوخنا يقولون شرح كتاب البخاري دين على الأمة 
يعنون ان أحدا من علماء الأمة لم يوف ما يجب له من الشرح " 
" كشف الظنون " ( ج1/ ص 640)
من العجيب ان الذي قضى الدين – أعني ابن حجر – تتلمذ لابن خلدون 
كما في " الدرر الكامنة " ( 3/ 289) 
" أخذ عنه ابن خلدون شيخنا وترجمه " 
..............................  ..
وفي فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة سؤال يقول : " ..... وما هو موقفنا من العلماء الذين أولو في الصفات مثل ابن حجر والنووي وابن الجوزي وغيرهم هل يعتبرهم من أئمة أهل السنة والجماعة ام ماذا ؟ 
وهل نقول إنهم أخطأوا في تأويلاتهم أم كانوا ضالين في ذلك ؟
فكانت الإجابة : 
" موقفنا من أبي بكر الباقلاني والبيهقي وأبي الفرج بن الجوزي وأبي زكريا النووي وابن حجر وأمثالهم من تأول بعض صفات الله تعالى أو فوضوا في أصل معناه 
انهم في نظرنا من كبار علماء المسلمين الذين نفع الله الأمة بعلمهم فرحمهم الله رحمة واسعة وجزاهم عنا خير الجزاء وانهم من أهل السنة فيما وافقوا فيه الصحابة رضي الله عنهن وأئمة السلف في القرون الثلاثة التي يشهد لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالخير وأنهم اخطأوا فيما تأولوه من نصوص الصفات وخالفوا من سلف الأمة وأئمة السلف رحمهم الله سواء تأولوا الصفات الذاتية وصفات الافعال في ذلك " 
" مجلة البحوث الإسلامية " العدد 39 "
( ص:119-124).
..............................  ......
اشار الحافظ ابن حجر في كتابه ابناء الغمر بأبناء العمر " :
الى وقائع كثيرة في عصره دلت على شدة ما كان عليه أهل ذلك العصر علماء وحكاما من التعصب لما هم عليه من العقائد المنحرفة والبدع وإنزال الأذى وشد الخناق على من يخالف مذهبهم وعقيدتهم فالكلام يما يتعلق بالصفات وإثباتها على طريقة السلف يعتبر صاحبه مجسما يجب تعزيره " 
" إنباء الغمر " (8/ 197)
................
" وقراءة كتاب في العقيدة السلفية كالرد على الجهمية للدرامي يعد خروجا على عقيدة الجماعة ويسجن القاري "
إنباء الغمر (2/ 141)
....................
" والانكار على البدع من التوسلات والغلو في الصالحين يسبب خطرا على المنكر ويؤخذ عليه التعهد بالتخلي من ذلك " 
" إنباء الغمر "(1/ 258)
......................
( والأخذ بآراء شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية او الفتوى ببعض مقالاته يؤدي بصاحبه إلى الأذى والابتلاء ولمز الناس له بالتيمي " 
" إنباء الغمر " (1/ 252)
...............
" كان محبا للشيخ تقي الدين ابن تيمية معظما له جاريا في أصول الدين على قاعدة المحدثين " 
" مقدمة تحقيق " تعليق التعليق " (1/ 61)
قال المؤلف : وعزاها الى الجواهر الدرر وقال ولكني لم أقف على هذه العبارة في النسخة المصورة من المخطوطة " الجواهر والدرر " الموجودة في دار الكتب المصرية 
.......................
قال الشيخ ابو عبد الله ربيع بن محمد السعودي في مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب " اليواقيت والدرر شرح نخبة الفكر " للمناوي قال عن عقيدته "
لا يختلف اثنان في مكانة ابن حجر وعلمه غير ان الكمال المطلق لله عز وجل وحده ولم تخل حياة ابن حجر من بعض الهنات ولم تخل حياة ابن حجر من بعض الهنات والذي يهمنا ان ننبه عليه ان ابن حجر كان يميل إلى تأويل الصفات ولا شك ان ذلك يخالف منهج السلف الذين كانوا يأخذون الصفات على ظاهرها من غير تاويل ولا تعطيل وقد تكون هذه سمة العصر الذي نشأ فيه ابن حجر ...ونسأل الله ان يتجاوز عنه وان يغفر لنا وله " 
مقدمة تحيق " اليواقيت والدرر " 
( ص 11 )
..............................
قال الشيخ علي بن حسن الحلبي في" مقدمة تحقيقه لكتاب نزهة النظر " ( ص 13 ) : 
" وبعد هذا كله فإنه - عفا الله عنه – كان ذا عقيدة يشوبها التمشعر فكان من الخائضين مثلا في تأويل صفات الباري جل وعز مع اضطراب في ذلك أحيانا "
....................
قال الدكتور سفر الحوالي في كتابه " منهج الاشاعرة في العقيدة 
( ص 28) : 
" ردا على من زعم أن الحافظ ابن حجر كان أشعري العقيدة على منهج متكلمي الأشاعرة وأيد رده ها بعدة دلائل ثم قال : " والذي أراه ان الحافظ رحمه الله أقرب شيء إلى عقيدة مفوضة الحنابلة كأبي يعلى ونحوه ممن ذكرهم شيخ الإسلام في " درء تعارض العقل والنقل " ووصفهم بمحبة الآثار والتمسك بها لكنهم وافقوا بعض أصول المتكلمين وتابعوهم ظانين صحتها على حسن نية ..ولو قيل أن الحافظ رحمه الله كان متذبذبا في في عقيدته لكان ذلك أقرب الى الصواب كما يدل عليه شرح كتاب " التوحيد " 
والله اعلم .
......................
قال الشيخ عبدالله بن محمد الغنيمان حفظه الله في مقدمة كتابه على " شرح كتاب التوحيد من صحيح البخاري " ( 1/ 28 ) :
(..فإن كتاب التوحيد منه بحاجة إلى شرح يبيين مقاصد البخاري رحمه الله تعالى ووجه الرد من أهل البدع لأن غالب من قام بشرحه على المذهب الأشعري ولا سيما الشروح المتداولة اليوم ولهذا تجد احدهم يوجه الكلام من النصوص ليتفق مع ما يعتقده ولو بالتعسف " 
(1/ 28 ) .
..........................
بين الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله منهجه في " الشرح " فقال : 
" اسوق – إن شاء الله – الباب وحديثه أولا ثم اذكر وجه المناسبة بينهما إن كانت خفية ثم استخرج ثانيا ما يتعلق به غرض صحيح في ذلك الحديث من الفوائد المتنية والاسنادية عن تتمات وزيادات وكشف غامض وتصريح مدلس بسماع ومتابعة سامع من شيخ اختلط قبل ذلك منتزعا كل ذلك من أمهات المسانيد والجوامع والمستخرجات والاجزاء والفوائد بشرط الصحة أو الحسن فيما أورده من ذلك .
اصل ما انقطع من معلقاته وموقوفاته وهناك تلتئم زوائد الفوائد وتنتظم شوارد الفوائد 
اضبط ما يشكل من جميع ما تقدم اسماء واوصافا مع إيضاح معاني الالفاظ اللغوية والتنبيه على النكت البيانيه ونحو ذلك 
أورد ما استفدته من كلام الأئمة مما استنبطوه من ذلك الخبر من الأحكام الفقهية والمواعظ الزهدية والآداب المرعية مقتصرا على الراجح من ذلك متحريا للواضح دون المستغلق في تلك المسائل متحريا للواضح دون المستغلق في تلك المسالك مع الاعتناء بالجمع بين ما ظاهره التعارض مع غيره والتنصيص على المنسوخ بناسخه والعام بمخصصه والمطلق بمقيده والمجمل بمبينه والظاهر بمؤوله والاشارة الى نكت من القواعد الأصولية ونبذ من فرائد العربية ونخب من الخلافات المذهبية بحسب ما اتصل بي من كلام الائمة واتسع له فهمي من المقاصد المهمة وأراعي هذا 
الاسلوب في كل باب تقدم نبهت على حكمة التكرار من غير إعادة له إلا ان تغاير لفظه أو معناه فأنبه على الموضع المغاير خاصة فإن تكرر في باب آخر اقتصرت فيما بعد الأول على المناسبة شارحا لما لم يتقدم له ذكر منبها على الموضع الذي تقدم بسط القول فيه 
فإذا كانت الدلالة لا تظهر في الباب المقدم إلا على بعد غيرت هذا الاصطلاح بالاقتصار في الأول على المناسبة وفي الثاني على سياق الاساليب المتعاقبة مراعيا في جميعها مصلحة الاختصار دون الهذر والاكثار منه " 
" هدي الساري " ( ص :4-5) .
هذا هو المنهج الذي اختطه الحافظ ابن حجر للسير عليه في كتابه " فتح الباري " وهو كما يظهر في غاية القوة والشمول " .

.
..................
" اعتماده على اتقن روايات صحيح البخاري مع التنبيه في اثناء الشرح على اختلاف الفاظ الروايات وعلى ما وقع في نسخ صحيح البخاري ورواياتها من اخطاء وتصحيفات أو تحريفات أو سقط "
" فتح الباري " ( 1/ 7 )
..............................  ........
" اعتماده على شرح الحديث على جمع طرقه وايراد الشواهد والروايات المعتلقة بمضمونه وربما تبين من بعض ترجيح أحد الاحتمالات في الحديث معنى وإعرابا " 
" الجواهر والدرر " ( ق164/أ )
..............................
" ان أولى ما يشرح الحديث بالحديث حيث قال :
(... وأن المتيقن على من يتكلم على الاحاديث أن يجمع طرقها ثم يجمع ألفاظ المتون وإن صحت الطرق ويشرحها على أنه حديث واحد فإن الحديث أولى ما فسر بالحديث )
" فتح الباري " (6/ 475). 
..................
* " تنبيه كثيرا على اوهام شراح البخاري قبله وأوهام أصحاب الأطراف والمستخرجات والجمع بين الصحيحين ومن ألف في رجال البخاري أو رجال الشيخين أو تراجم البخاري والمتتبعين لأحاديث الصحيحين وكذلك المحدثين والفقهاء والأصوليين والمؤرخين واللغويين وغيرهم مما له تعلق بالصحيح وشرح أحاديثه " 
*اشتماله على بحوث وتحقيقات علمية فذة نادرة في مسائل متنوعة وموضوعات شتى كثرة موارده التي استقى منها مادة الشرح وتنوعها حتى تمت كل لون من الوان المعرفة والعلون ولا سيما كتب الحديث ولذلك ازدحم كتابه بأسماء العلماء والكتب التي تعتبر بعضها الآن في عداد المفقودات مما يجعل الفتح مصدرا بديلا " 
* " سلالة العرض ودقة التعبير وحسن التلخيص ووجازة القبول ونصاعة الرأي وقوة العارضة في الإعراب 
* سيره على نسق واحد في أول الجزء وآخره ومن أول الكتاب حتى نهايته فمع طول المدة وتغير الاحوال احيانا لم يختل نظام شرحه ولم يحد عن منهجه الذي اختطه للسير عليه في كتابه 
*يختم كل كتاب من كتب " صحيح البخاري " بخاتمة يذكر فيها عدد أحاديث ذلك الكتاب المروفوعة والموقوفة والمعلقة والمكررة وما وافقه مسلم على تخريجه مما لم يوافقه 
* كما انه ختم شرحه بذكر عدد " صحيح البخاري " بالمكرر موصولا ومعلقا وما في معناه من المتابعة وعدد أحاديثه موصولا ومعلقا بغير تكرار وعدد الآحاديث التي وافقه مسلم على تخريجها 
وعدد الآثار الموقوفة على الصحابة فمن بعدهم " 
" منهج الحافظ في العقيدة " كندور 
( ص156-158) .........................

........................
" الاحاديث المكررة يشرح في كل موضع ما يتعلق بمقصد البخاري يذكر الحديث فيه ويحيل باقي شرحه على المكان الذي استوفى فيه شرح الحديث سابقا أو لاحقا ولكنه احيانا يحيل القارىء على موضع وعندما يرجع إليه لا يجد المحال به وقد تنبه الحافظ نفسه لهذا الخلل الواقع في كتابه وتمنى إدراكه لكن المنية اخترمته قبل ان يتمكن من ذلك " 
" منهج ابن حجر في العقيدة " محمد كندور 
( ص 160-161).
....................
قال السخاوي :
" أود لو تتبعت الحوالات التي يقع لي فيه فإن لم يكن المحال به مذكورا أو ذكر في مكان آخر غير المحال عليه فينبهني عليه ليقع إصلاحه "
" الجواهر والدرر " ( ق164/أ ) – كندور .
................
قال سماحة الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله عن " فتح الباري " :
" وذلك لما لهذا الكتاب الجليل من المنزلة الرفيعة بين أهل العلم لما اشتمل عليه من ايضاح ما اشكل في الجامع الصحيح وتخريج ما فيه من الاحاديث والآثار المعلقة وبيان كثير من مسائل الإجماع والخلاف المتعلقة بأحاديث الكتاب والتنبيه على كثير من أوهام بعض شراح الجامع الصحيح وغيرهم وغير ذلك من الفوائد الكثيرة والفرائد النادرة التي اشتمل عليها هذا الشرح العظيم فبادرت إلى تحقيق هذه الرغبة والمساهمة في إبراز هذا الكتاب العظيم الشأن الى متناول أيدي القراء " 
مقدمة الطبعة السلفية لفتح الباري (1/3) نقلا من محمد اسحاق كندور " منهج ابن حجر العسقلاني " 

..........* يرى الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله حجية خبر الآحاد في العقيدة كما في شرحه وتلخيصه والُآثار التي ذكرها في " فتح الباري "  وإنما عرف بعدم الاحتجاج بأخبار الآحاد في العقائد من الفرق المنحرفة في الإسلام نصرة لمذهبهم ومن تأثر بهم من بعض العلماء وهو قول فاسد مخالف لصريح الكتاب والسنة ويلزم منه رد الأحاديث النبوية الصحيحة " وللشيخ الالباني رحمه الله رسالة قيمة بعنوان " وجوب الأخذ بالحديث في الآحاد في العقيدة " والرد على شبه المخالفين " ..............منهج الحافظ في فتح الباري في الاستدلال العقلي في العقيدة متفق مع منهج أهل السنة والجماعة على الاجمال والتفصيل حيث يجعلون العقل تابعا للنقل ويجعلون الوحي قائدا للعقل " قال الشيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية في " الفتاوى " ( 3/ 296) " القرآن جاء بالأدلة العقلية على أكمل وجه على أصول الدين من الآلهيات والنبوات والسمعيات وغيرها " وقال في الفتاوى ( 11/ 490)" ولأنه ليس في الكتاب والسنة وإجماع الأمة شيء يخالف العقل الصريح لان ما خالف العقل الصريح باطل وليس في الكتاب والسنة والاجماع باطل ولكن من الفاظ قد لا يفهمها بعض الناس أو يفهمون منها معنى باطلا فالآفة منهم لا من الكتاب والسنة " وقال في الفتاوى (13/ 350)" ثم متى ثبت النقل عنه بشيء من أوصافه واسمائه قبلناه واعتقدناه وسكتنا عما عداه كما هو طريق السلف وما عداه لا يأمن صاحبه من الزلل " ...............

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الأربعاء 
الموافق 29/ شعبان / 1441 هجري
الموافق 22/ ابريل / 2020 ميلادي 
" الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
( 2 ) " تلخيص " عمدة القاري " للحافظ بدر الدين العيني ( 855 ه )

..............................  ......................عمدة القاري في شرح " صحيح البخاري "
بدر الدين العيني المتوفي (855 ه )
نبذة عن الكتاب: - هذا الكتاب من طباعة إدارة الطباعة المنيرية، ثم صورتها دار الفكر - بيروت، وكذا دار إحياء التراث العربي - بيروت.
- الكتاب مكون من 25 جزء ضمن 12 مجلد، بحيث يحتوي كل مجلد على جزئين عدا المجلد الأخير فيحتوي على 3 أجزاء
قال محققا كتاب " انتقاض الأعتراض " ط الرشد :
( ج1/ ص 3-4) :
*" الف العيني كتابه عمدة القاري في شرح صحيح البخاري وجعله كأنه رد على الحافظ ابن حجر في فتح الباري وكان يتعقب كلما رأى مجالا فنجده كثيرا ما يبتر عبارة الحافظ أو ينقلها محرفة أو مشوهة ليكون هناك مجال للاعتراض عليه وقلما يفوته عنوان من عناوينه أو شرح لحديثه إلا وتجد له اعتراضا أو أكثر ويا حبذا لو كانت اعتراضاته ذات فائدة أو فيها زيادة علم فانبرى له الحافظ في كتابه " انتقاض الاعتراض " وأجاب عنها إجابة جيدة ولكنه اقتصر على الاعتراضات المهمة منها " 
* وكتاب " مبتكرات " اللآلى والدرر في المحاكمة بين العيني وابن حجر " للبوصيري وهو كتاب نافع وكثير الفوائد رد فيه على العيني رتبه على شكل محاكمات بلغت ثلاثة وأربعين وثلاثمائة محكمة " 
" قال العيني في " مقدمة الكتاب ":
(ج1/ ص 3 )
ان يعلم أن في الزوايا خبايا وأن العلم من منايح الله عز وجل ومن أفضل العطايا (والثاني) إظهار ما منحني الله من فضله الغزير وإقداره إياي على أخذ شيء من علمه الكثير والشكر مما يزيد النعمة ومن الشكر إظهار العلم للأمة (والثالث) كثرة دعاء بعض الأصحاب بالتصدي لشرح هذا الكتاب على أني قد أملتهم بسوف ولعل ولم يجد ذلك بما قل وجل وخادعتهم عما وجهوا إلي بأخادع الالتماس ووادعتهم من يوم إلى يوم وضرب أخماس لأسداس والسبب في ذلك أن أنواع العلوم على كثرة شجونها وغزارة تشعب فنونها عز على الناس مرامها واستعصى عليهم زمامها صارت الفضائل مطموسة المعالم مخفوضة الدعائم وقد عفت أطلالها ورسومها واندرست معالمها وتغير منثورها ومنظومها وزالت صواها وضعفت قواها
(ج1/ ص 4)
*فوائد**)* الأولى سمى البخاري كتابه بالجامع المسند الصحيح المختصر من أمور رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسننه وأيامه وهو أول كتابه وأول كتاب صنف في الحديث الصحيح المجرد وصنفه في ست عشرة سنة ببخارى قاله ابن طاهر وقيل بمكة قاله ابن البجير سمعته يقول صنفت في المسجد الحرام وما أدخلت فيه حديثا إلا بعدما استخرت الله تعالى وصليت ركعتين وتيقنت صحته ويجمع بأنه كان يصنف فيه بمكة والمدينة والبصرة وبخارى فإنه مكث فيه ست عشرة سنة كما ذكرنا وفي تاريخ نيسابور للحاكم عن أبي عمرو إسماعيل ثنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن علي قال سمعت محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري يقول أقمت بالبصرة خمس سنين معي كتبي أصنف وأحج كل سنة وأرجع من مكة إلى البصرة قال وأنا أرجو أن الله تعالى يبارك للمسلمين في هذه المصنفات (الثانية) اتفق علماء الشرق والغرب على أنه ليس بعد كتاب الله تعالى أصح من صحيحي البخاري ومسلم فرجح البعض منهم المغاربة صحيح مسلم على صحيح البخاري والجمهور على ترجيح البخاري على مسلم لأنه أكثر فوائد منه وقال النسائي ما في هذه الكتب أجود منه قال الإسماعيلي ومما يرجح به أنه لا بد من ثبوت اللقاء عنده وخالفه مسلم واكتفى بأمكانه وشرطهما أن لا يذكر إلا ما رواه صحابي مشهور عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له راويان ثقتان فأكثر ثم يرويه عنه تابعي مشهور بالرواية عن الصحابة له أيضا راويان ثقتان فأكثر ثم يرويه عنه من أتباع الأتباع الحافظ المتقن المشهور على ذلك الشرط ثم كذلك
قد قال الحاكم الأحاديث المروية بهذه الشريطة لم يبلغ عددها عشرة آلاف حديث وقد خالفا شرطهما فقد أخرجا في الصحيحين حديث عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله تعالى عنه إنما الأعمال بالنيات ولا يصح إلا فردا كما سيأتي إن شاء الله تعالى وحديث المسيب بن حزن والد سعيد بن المسيب في وفاة أبي طالب ولم يرو عنه غير ابنه سعيد وأخرج مسلم حديث حميد بن هلال عن أبي رفاعة العدوي ولم يرو عنه غير حميد وقال ابن الصلاح وأخرج البخاري حديث الحسن البصري عن عمرو بن ثعلب إني لأعطي الرجل والذي أدع أحب إلي لم يرو عنه غير الحسن قلت فقد روى عنه أيضا الحكم بن الأعرج نص عليه ابن أبي حاتم وأخرج أيضا حديث قيس بن أبي حازم عن مرداس الأسلمي يذهب الصالحون الأول فالأول ولم يرو عنه غير قيس
جملة ما فيه من الأحاديث المسندة سبعة آلاف ومائتان وخمسة وسبعون حديثا بالأحاديث المكررة وبحذفها نحو أربعة آلاف حديث وقال أبو حفص عمر بن عبد المجيد الميانشي الذي اشتمل عليه كتاب البخاري من الأحاديث سبعة آلاف وستمائة ونيف قال واشتمل كتابه وكتاب مسلم على ألف حديث ومائتي حديث من الأحكام فروت عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها من جملة الكتاب مائتين ونيفا وسبعين حديثا لم تخرج غير الأحكام منها إلا يسيرا قال الحاكم فحمل عنها ربع الشريعة ومن الغريب ما في كتاب الجهر بالبسملة لابن سعد إسماعيل ابن أبي القاسم البوشنجي نقل عن البخاري أنه صنف كتابا أورد فيه مائة ألف حديث صحيح (الخامسة) فهرست أبواب الكتاب ذكرها مفصلة الحافظ أبو الفضل محمد بن طاهر المقدسي بإسناده عن الحموي فقال عدد أحاديث صحيح البخاري رحمه الله بدأ الوحي سبعة أحاديث الإيمان خمسون العلم خمسة وسبعون الوضوء مائة وتسعة أحاديث غسل الجنابة ثلاثة وأربعون الحيض سبعة وثلاثون التيمم خمسة عشر فرض الصلاة حديثان....
(ج1/ ص 10)
*واعلم**)* أن كل ما في البخاري أخبرنا محمد قال أخبرنا عبد الله فهو ابن مقاتل المروزي عن ابن المبارك وما كان أخبرنا محمد عن أهل العراق كأبي معاوية وعبدة ويزيد بن هارون والفزاري فهو ابن سلام البيكندي وما كان فيه عبد الله غير منسوب فهو عبد الله بن محمد الجعفي المسندي مولى محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري وما كان أخبرنا يحيى غير منسوب فهو ابن موسى البلخي واسحق غير منسوب هو ابن راهويه فافهم (العاشرة) قد أكثر البخاري من أحاديث وأقوال الصحابة وغيرهم بغير إسناد فإن كان بصيغة جزم كقال وروى ونحوهما فهو حكم منه بصحته وما كان بصيغة التمريض كروى ونحوه فليس فيه حكم بصحته ولكن ليس هو واهيا إذ لو كان واهيا لما أدخله في صحيحه (فإن قلت) قد قال ما أدخلت في الجامع إلا ما صح يخدش فيه ذكره ما كان بصيغة التمريض قلت معناه ما ذكرت فيه مسندا إلا ما صح وقال القرطبي لا يعلق في كتابه إلا ما كان في نفسه صحيحا مسندا لكنه لم يسنده ليفرق بين ما كان على شرطه في أصل كتابه وبين ما ليس كذلك وقال الحميدي والدارقطني وجماعة من المتأخرين أن هذا إنما يسمى تعليقا إذا كان بصيغة الجزم تشبيها بتعليق الجدار لقطع الاتصال وإنما سمي تعليقا إذا انقطع
(ج1/ ص 11)
*ذكروا أن من الواجب على مصنف كتاب أو مؤلف رسالة ثلاثة أشياء وهي البسملة والحمدلة والصلاة ومن الطرق الجائزة أربعة أشياء وهي مدح الفن وذكر الباعث وتسمية الكتاب وبيان كيفية الكتاب من التبويب والتفصيل أما البسملة والحمدلة فلأن كتاب الله تعالى مفتوح بهما ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم كل أمر ذي بال لا يبدأ فيه بذكر الله وببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فهو أقطع رواه الحافظ عبد القادر في أربعينه وقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام كل كلام لا يبدأ فيه بحمد الله فهو أجذم رواه أبو داود والنسائي وفي رواية ابن ماجة كل أمر ذي بال لم يبدأ فيه بالحمد أقطع ورواه ابن حبان وأبو عوانة في صحيحيهما وقال ابن الصلاح هذا حديث حسن بل صحيح*
*(ج1/ ص 12)*
*من البخاري رحمه الله لم يأت من هذه الأشياء إلا بالبسملة فقط وذكر بعضهم أنه بدأ بالبسملة للتبرك لأنها أول آية في المصحف أجمع على كتابتها الصحابة. قلت لا نسلم أنها أول آية في المصحف وإنما هي آية من القرآن أنزلت للفصل بين السور وهذا مذهب المحققين من الحنفية وهو قول ابن المبارك وداود وأتباعه وهو المنصوص عن أحمد على أن طائفة قالوا أنها ليست من القرآن إلا في سورة النمل وهو قول مالك وبعض الحنفية وبعض الحنابلة وعن الأوزاعي أنه قال ما أنزل الله في القرآن بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إلا في سورة النمل وحدها وليست بآية تامة وإنما الآية** {إنه من سليمان وإنه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم} وروى عن الشافعي أيضا أنها ليست من أوائل السور غير الفاتحة وإنما يستفتح بها في السور تبركا بها ثم أنهم اعتذروا عن البخاري بأعذار هي بمعزل عن القبول (الأول) أن الحديث ليس على شرطه فإن في سنده قرة بن عبد الرحمن ولئن سلمنا صحته على شرطه فالمراد بالحمد الذكر لأنه قد روى بذكر الله تعالى بدل حمد الله وأيضا تعذر استعماله لأن التحميد إن قدم على التسمية خولف فيه العادة وإن ذكر بعدها لم يقع به البداءة* 
*لت هذا كلام واه جدا لأن الحديث صحيح صححه ابن حبان وأبو عوانة وقد تابع سعيد بن عبد العزيز قرة كما أخرجه النسائي ولئن سلمنا أن الحديث ليس على شرطه فلا يلزم من ذلك ترك العمل به مع المخالفة لسائر المصنفين ولو فرضنا ضعف الحديث أو قطعنا النظر عن وروده فلا يلزم من ذلك أيضا ترك التحميد المتوج به كتاب الله تعالى والمفتتح به في أوائل السور عن الكتب والخطب والرسائل*
*....*
*ن حديث الافتتاح بالتحميد منسوخ بأنه عليه السلام لما صالح قريشا عام الحديبية كتب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم هذا ما صالح عليه محمد رسول الله سهيل بن عمر. فلولا نسخ لما تركه قلت هذا أبعد الأجوبة لعدم الدليل على ذلك لم لا يجوز أن يكون الترك لبيان الجواز** (الرابع) أن كتاب الله عز وجل مفتتح بها وكتب رسوله عليه السلام مبتدأة بها فلذلك تأسى البخاري بها قلت لا يلزم من ذلك ترك التحميد ولا فيه إشارة إلى تركه (الخامس) إن أول ما نزل من القرآن اقرأ و {يا أيها المدثر} وليس في ابتدائهما حمدا لله فلم يجز أن يأمر الشارع بما كتاب الله على خلافه قلت هذا ساقط جدا لأن الاعتبار بحالة الترتيب العثماني لا بحالة النزول إذ لو كان الأمر بالعكس لكان ينبغي أن يترك التسمية أيضا (السادس) إنما تركه لأنه راعى قوله تعالى {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله} فلم يقدم بين يدي الله ولا رسوله شيئا وابتدأ بكلام رسوله عوضا عن كلام نفسه*
*........*
*(ج1/ ص 13)*
*لما كان كتابه مقصورا على أخبار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صدره بباب بدأ الوحي لأنه يذكر فيه أول شأن الرسالة والوحي وذكر الآية تبركا ولمناسبتها لما ترجم له لأن الآية في أن الوحي سنة الله تعالى في أنبيائه عليهم السلام وقال بعضهم لو قال كيف كان الوحي وبدؤه لكان أحسن لأنه تعرض لبيان كيفية الوحي لا لبيان كيفية بدء الوحي وكان ينبغي أن لا يقدم عليه عقب الترجمة غيره ليكون أقرب إلى الحسن وكذا حديث ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أجود الناس لا يدل على بدء الوحي ولا تعرض له غير أنه لم يقصد بهذه الترجمة تحسين العبارة وإنما مقصوده فهم السامع والقارىء إذا قرأ الحديث علم مقصوده من الترجمة فلم يشتغل بها تعويلا منه على فهم القارىء*
...............
(ج1/ ص 14)
*قال صاحب البداية الرسول هو النبي الذي معه كتاب كموسى عليه السلام والنبي هو الذي ينبىء عن الله تعالى وإن لم يكن معه كتاب كيوشع عليه السلام وتبعه على ذلك الشيخ قوام الدين والشيخ أكمل الدين في شرحيهما والتعريف الصحيح أن الرسول من نزل عليه كتاب أو أتى إليه ملك والنبي من يوقفه الله تعالى على الأحكام أو يتبع رسولا آخر فكل رسول نبي من غير عكس قوله وقول الله تعالى القول ما ينطق به اللسان تاما كان أو ناقصا ويطلق على الكلام والكلم والكلمة ويطلق مجازا على الرأي والاعتقاد كقولك فلان يقول بقول أبي حنيفة رضي الله عنه ويذهب إلى قول مالك ويستعمل في غير النطق قال أبو النجم*
................
(ج1/ ص 16)
*م خصص نوحا عليه السلام بالذكر ولم يذكر آدم عليه السلام مع أنه أول الأنبياء المرسلين. قلت أجاب عنه بعض الشراح بجوابين. الأول أنه أول مشرع عند بعض العلماء. والثاني أنه أول نبي عوقب قومه فخصصه به تهديدا لقوم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وفيهما نظر. أما الأول فلا نسلم أنه أول مشرع بل أول مشرع هو آدم عليه السلام فإنه أول نبي أرسل إلى بنيه وشرع لهم الشرائع ثم بعده قام بأعباء الأمر شيث عليه السلام وكان نبيا مرسلا وبعده إدريس عليه السلام بعثه الله إلى ولد قابيل ثم رفعه الله إلى السماء. وأما الثاني فلأن شيث عليه السلام هو أول من عذب قومه بالقتل وذكر الفربري في تاريخه أن شيث عليه السلام سار إلى أخيه قابيل فقاتله بوصية أبيه له بذلك متقلدا بسيف أبيه وهو أول من تقلد بالسيف وأخذ أخاه أسيرا وسلسله ولم يزل كذلك إلى أن قبض كافرا والذي يظهر لي من الجواب الشافي عن هذا أن نوحا عليه السلام هو الأب الثاني وجميع أهل الأرض من أولاد نوح الثلاثة لقوله تعالى** {وجعلنا ذريته هم الباقين} فجميع الناس من ولد سام وحام ويافث وذلك لأن كل من كان على وجه الأرض قد هلكوا بالطوفان إلا أصحاب السفينة وقال قتادة لم يكن فيها إلا نوح عليه السلام وامرأته وثلاثة بنيه سام وحام ويافث ونساؤهم فجميعهم ثمانية وقال ابن إسحق كانوا عشرة سوى نسائهم وقال مقاتل كانوا اثنين وسبعين نفسا وعن ابن عباس كانوا ثمانين إنسانا أحدهم جرهم والمقصود لما خرجوا من السفينة ماتوا كلهم ما خلا نوحا وبنيه الثلاثة وأزواجهم ثم مات نوح عليه السلام وبقي بنوه الثلاثة فجميع الخلق منهم وكان نوح عليه السلام أول الأنبياء المرسلين بعد الطوفان وسائر الأنبياء عليهم السلام بعده ما خلا آدم وشيث وإدريس فلذلك خصه الله تعالى بالذكر* 
*......*
*(ج1/ ص 17)*
*عادة البخاري رحمه الله تعالى أن يضم إلى الحديث الذي يذكره ما يناسبه من قرآن أو تفسير له أو حديث على غير شرطه أو أثر عن بعض الصحابة أو عن بعض التابعين بحسب ما يليق عنده ذلك المقام. ومن عادته في تراجم الأبواب ذكر آيات كثيرة من القرآن وربما اقتصر في بعض الأبواب عليها فلا يذكر معها شيئا أصلا وأراد بذكر هذه الآية في أول هذا الكتاب الإشارة إلى أن الوحي سنة الله تعالى في أنبيائه عليهم السلام**.*
*................*
(ج1/ ص 17)
*علقمة بن وقاص الليثي يكنى بأبي واقد ذكره أبو عمرو بن منده في الصحابة وذكره الجمهور في التابعين توفي بالمدينة أيام عبد الملك بن مروان*
*(ج1/ ص 18)*
*ليس في الصحابة من اسمه عمر بن الخطاب غيره وفي الصحابة عمر ثلاثة وعشرون نفسا على خلاف في بعضهم وربما يلتبس بعمر وبزيادة واو في آخره وهم خلق فوق المائتين بزيادة أربعة وعشرين على خلاف في بعضهم وفي الرواة عمر بن الخطاب غير هذا الاسم ستة الأول كوفي روى عنه خالد بن عبد الله الواسطي الثاني راسبي روى عنه سويد أبو حاتم الثالث إسكندري روى عن ضمام بن إسماعيل الرابع عنبري روى عن أبيه عن يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري الخامس سجستاني روى عن محمد بن يوسف الفريابي السادس سدوسي بصري روى عن معتمر بن سليمان وليس في الكتب الستة من اسمه علقمة بن وقاص غيره وجملة من اسمه يحيى بن سعيد في الحديث ستة عشر وفي الصحيح جماعة يحيى بن سعيد بن أبان الأموي الحافظ ويحيى بن سعيد بن حيان أبو التيمي الإمام ويحيى بن سعيد بن العاص الأموي تابعي ويحيى بن سعيد بن فروخ القطاني التيمي الحافظ أحد الأعلام ولهم يحيى بن سعيد العطار براء في آخره واه وعبد الله بن الزبير في الكتب الستة ثلاثة أحدهم الحميدي المذكور والثاني حميدي الصحابي والثالث البصري روى له ابن ماجه والترمذي في الشمائل وفي الصحابة أيضا عبد الله بن الزبير بن المطلب بن هاشم وليس لهما ثالث في الصحابة رضي الله عنهم*
*.........*
*(ج1/ ص 19)*
*أفرد الحافظ أبو موسى الأصبهاني جزأ لرباعي الصحابة وخماسيهم ومن الغريب العزيز رواية ستة من التابعين بعضهم عن بعض وقد أفرده الخطيب البغدادي بجزء جمع اختلاف طرقه وهو حديث منصور بن المعتمر عن هلال بن يساف عن الربيع بن خيثم عن عمرو بن ميمون الأودي عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى عن امرأة من الأنصار عن أبي أيوب عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في أن** {قل هو الله أحد} تعدل ثلث القرآن وقال يعقوب بن شيبة وهو أطول إسناد روى قال الخطيب والأمر كما قال*
*...............*
(ج1/ ص 20)
*ما وقع في البخاري ومسلم من العنعنة فمحمول على السماع من وجه آخر وأما غير المدلس فعنعنته محمولة على الاتصال عند الجمهور مطلقا في الكتابين وغيرهما لكن بشرط إمكان اللقاء وزاد البخاري اشتراط ثبوت اللقاء قلت وفي اشتراط ثبوت اللقاء وطول الصحبة ومعرفته بالرواية عنه مذاهب أحدها لا يشترط شيء من ذلك ونقل مسلم في مقدمة صحيحه الإجماع عليه والثاني يشترط ثبوت اللقاء وحده وهو قول البخاري والمحققين والثالث يشترط طول الصحبة والرابع يشترط معرفته بالرواية عنه والحميدي مشهور بصحبة ابن عيينة وهو أثبت الناس فيه قال أبو حاتم هو رئيس أصحابه ثقة إمام وقال ابن سعد هو صاحبه وراويته والأصح أن إن كعن بالشرط المتقدم وقال أحمد وجماعة يكون منقطعا حتى يتبين السماع ومنها أن البخاري قد ذكر في هذا الحديث الألفاظ الأربعة وهي أن وسمعت وعن وقال فذكرها ههنا وفي الهجرة والنذور وترك الحيل بلفظ سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي باب العتق بلفظ عن وفي باب الإيمان بلفظ أن وفي النكاح بلفظ قال وقد قام الإجماع على أن الإسناد المتصل بالصحابي لا فرق فيه بين هذه الألفاظ ومنها أن البخاري رحمه الله ذكر في بعض رواياته لهذا الحديث سمعت رسول الله عليه وسلم وفي بعضها سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويتعلق بذلك مسألة وهي هل يجوز تغيير قال النبي إلى قال الرسول أو عكسه فقال ابن الصلاح والظاهر أنه لا يجوز وإن جازت الرواية بالمعنى لاختلاف معنى الرسالة والنبوة وسهل في ذلك الإمام أحمد رحمه الله وحماد بن سلمة والخطيب وصوبه النووي. قلت كان ينبغي أن يجوز التغيير مطلقا لعدم اختلاف المعنى ههنا وإن كانت الرسالة أخص من النبوة وقد قلنا أن كل رسول نبي من غير عكس وهو الذي عليه المحققون ومنهم من لم يفرق بينهما وهو غير صحيح ومن الغريب ما قاله الحليمي في هذا الباب أن الإيمان يحصل بقول الكافر آمنت بمحمد النبي دون محمد الرسول وعلل بأن النبي لا يكون إلا لله والرسول قد يكون لغيره*
*......................*
*(ج1/ ص 19)*
*حديث " إنما الاعمال ..." فرد غريب باعتبار مشهور باعتبار آخر وليس بمتواتر خلافا لما يظنه بعضهم فإن مداره على يحيى بن سعيد وقال الشيخ قطب الدين رحمه الله يقال هذا الحديث مع كثرة طرقه من الأفراد وليس بمتواتر لفقد شرط التواتر فإن الصحيح أنه لم يروه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سوى عمر ولم يروه عن عمر إلا علقمة ولم يروه عن علقمة إلا محمد بن إبراهيم ولم يروه عن محمد إلا يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري ومنه انتشر فهو مشهور بالنسبة إلى آخره غريب بالنسبة إلى أوله وهو مجمع على صحته وعظم موقعه وروينا عن أبي الفتوح الطائي بسند صحيح متصل أنه قال رواه عن يحيى بن سعيد أكثر من مائتي نفس وقد اتفقوا على أنه لا يصح مسندا إلا من هذه الطريق المذكورة وقال الخطابي لا أعلم خلافا بين أهل العلم أن هذا الحديث لا يصح مسندا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا من حديث عمر رضي الله عنه*
*رواه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غير عمر من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم وإن كان البزار قال لا نعلم روى هذا الحديث إلا عن عمر عن رسول الله عليه السلام وبهذا الإسناد وكذا قال ابن السكوني في كتابه المسمى بالسنن الصحاح المأثورة لم يروه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإسناد غير عمر بن الخطاب وكذا الإمام أبو عبد الله محمد بن عتاب حيث قال لم يروه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غير عمر رضي الله عنه وقال ابن منده رواه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غير عمر سعد بن أبي وقاص وعلي بن أبي طالب وأبو سعيد الخدري وعبد الله بن مسعود وعبد الله بن عمر وأنس وابن عباس ومعاوية وأبو هريرة وعبادة بن الصامت وعتبة بن عبد الأسلمي وهزال بن سويد وعتبة بن عامر وجابر بن عبد الله وأبو ذر وعتبة بن المنذر وعقبة بن مسلم رضي الله تعالى عنهم وأيضا قد توبع علقمة والتيمي ويحيى بن سعيد على روايتهم قال ابن منده هذا الحديث رواه عن عمر غير علقمة ابنه عبد الله وجابر وأبو جحيفة وعبد الله بن عامر بن ربيعة وذو الكلاع وعطاء بن يسار وواصل ابن عمرو الجذامي ومحمد بن المنكدر ورواه عن علقمة غير التيمي سعيد بن المسيب ونافع مولى بن عمر وتابع يحيى بن سعيد على روايته عن التيمي محمد بن محمد بن علقمة أبو الحسن الليثي وداود بن أبي الفرات ومحمد بن إسحاق وحجاج بن أرطاة وعبد الله بن قيس الأنصاري ولا يدخل هذا الحديث في حد الشاذ وقد اعترض على بعض علماء أهل الحديث حيث قال الشاذ ما ليس له إلا إسناد واحد تفرد به ثقة أو غيره فأورد عليه الإجماع على العمل بهذا الحديث وشبهه وأنه في أعلى مراتب الصحة وأصل من أصول الدين مع أن الشافعي رضي الله عنه حده بكلام بديع فإنه قال هو وأهل الحجاز الشاذ هو أن يروي الثقة مخالفا لرواية الناس لا أن يروي ما لا يروي الناس وهذا الحديث وشبهه ليس فيه مخالفة بل له شواهد تصحح معناه من الكتاب والسنة وقال الخليلي**: إن الذي عليه الحفاظ أن الشاذ ما ليس له إلا إسناد واحد يشذ به ثقة أو غيره فما كان عن غير ثقة فمردود وما كان عن ثقة توقف فيه ولا يحتج به وقال الحاكم أنه ما انفرد به ثقة وليس له أصل يتابع قلت ما ذكروه يشكل بما ينفرد به العدل الضابط كهذا الحديث فإنه لا يصح إلا فردا وله متابع أيضا كما سلف ثم اعلم أنه لا يشك في صحة هذا الحديث لأنه من حديث الإمام يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري رواه عنه حفاظ الإسلام وأعلام الأئمة مالك بن أنس وشعبة بن الحجاج وحماد بن زيد وحماد بن سلمة والثوري وسفيان بن عيينة والليث بن سعد ويحيى بن سعيد القطان وعبد الله بن المبارك وعبد الوهاب وخلايق لا يحصون كثرة وقد ذكره البخاري من حديث سفيان ومالك وحماد بن زيد وعبد الوهاب* 
*قال أبو سعيد محمد بن علي الخشاب الحافظ روى هذا الحديث عن يحيى بن سعيد نحو مأتين وخمسين رجلا وذكر ابن منده في مستخرجه فوق الثلاثمائة وقال الحافظ أبو موسى الأصبهاني سمعت الحافظ أبا مسعود عبد الجليل بن أحمد يقول في المذاكرة قال الإمام عبد الله الأنصاري كتبت هذا الحديث عن سبعمائة رجل من أصحاب يحيى بن سعيد وقال الحافظ أبو موسى المديني وشيخ الإسلام أبو إسماعيل الهروي أنه رواه عن يحيى سبع مائة رجل. فإن قيل قد ذكر في تهذيب مستمر الأوهام لابن ماكولا أن يحيى بن سعيد لم يسمعه من التيمي وذكر في موضع آخر أنه يقال لم يسمعه التيمي من علقمة قلت رواية البخاري عن يحيى بن سعيد أخبرني محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي أنه سمع علقمة ترد هذا وبما ذكرنا أيضا يرد ما قاله ابن جرير الطبري في تهذيب الآثار أن هذا الحديث قد يكون عند بعضهم مردودا لأنه حديث فرد*
.............................
(ج1/ ص 20)
*لم يبق من أصحاب الكتب المعتمد عليها من لم يخرجه سوى مالك فإنه لم يخرجه في موطئه ووهم ابن دحية الحافظ فقال في إملائه على هذا الحديث أخرجه مالك في الموطأ ورواه الشافعي عنه وهذا عجيب منه*
*...............*
*(ج1/ ص 21)*
*قد حصل من الطرق المذكورة أربعة ألفاظ إنما الأعمال بالنيات الأعمال بالنية العمل بالنية وادعى النووي في تلخيصه قلتها والرابع إنما الأعمال بالنية وأورده القضاعي في الشهاب بلفظ خامس الأعمال بالنيات بحذف إنما وجمع الأعمال والنيات قلت هذا أيضا موجود في بعض نسخ البخاري وقال الحافظ أبو موسى الأصبهاني لا يصح إسنادها وأقره النووي على ذلك في تلخيصه وغيره وهو غريب منهما وهي رواية صحيحة*
*...........*
*(ج1/ ص 21)*
*أراد بهذا إخلاص القصد وتصحيح النية وأشار به إلى أنه قصد بتأليفه الصحيح وجه الله تعالى وقد حصل له ذلك حيث أعطى هذا الكتاب من الحظ ما لم يعط غيره من كتب الإسلام وقبله أهل المشرق والمغرب وقال ابن مهدي الحافظ من أراد أن يصنف كتابا فليبدأ بهذا الحديث وقال لو صنفت كتابا لبدأت في كل باب منه بهذا الحديث وقال أبو بكر بن داسة سمعت أبا داود يقول كتبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خمسمائة ألف حديث انتخبت منها أربعة آلاف حديث وثمانمائة حديث في الأحكام فأما أحاديث الزهد والفضائل فلم أخرجها ويكفي الإنسان لدينه من ذلك أربعة أحاديث الأعمال بالنيات والحلال بين والحرام بين ومن حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه ولا يكون المؤمن مؤمنا حتى يرضى لأخيه ما يرضى لنفسه وقال القاضي عياض ذكر الأئمة أن هذا الحديث ثلث الإسلام وقيل ربعه وقيل أصول الدين ثلاثة أحاديث وقيل أربعة. قال الشافعي وغيره يدخل فيه سبعون بابا من الفقه وقال النووي لم يرد الشافعي رحمه الله تعالى انحصار أبوابه في هذا العدد فإنها أكثر من ذلك وقد نظم طاهر بن مفوز الأحاديث الأربعة*
*(**عمدة الدين عندنا كلمات ... أربع من كلام خير البرية**)*
*(**اتق الشبهات وازهد ودع ما ... ليس يعنيك واعملن بنية**)*
............
(ج1/ ص 22)
*دأ البخاري كتابه به لما ذكرنا من المعنى ختمه بحديث التسبيح لأن به تتعطر المجالس وهو كفارة لما قد يقع من الجالس فإن قيل لم اختار من هذا الحديث مختصره ولم يذكر مطوله ههنا قلت لما كان قصده التنبيه على أنه قصد به وجه الله تعالى وأنه سيجزى بحسب نيته ابتدأ بالمختصر الذي فيه إشارة إلى أن الشخص يجزى بقدر نيته فإن كانت نيته وجه الله تعالى يجزى بالثواب والخير في الدارين وإن كانت نيته وجها من وجوه الدنيا فليس له حظ من الثواب ولا من خير الدنيا والآخرة وقال بعض الشارحين سئلت عن السر في ابتداء البخاري بهذا الحديث مختصرا ولم لا ذكره مطولا كما ذكر في غيره من الأبواب فأجبته في الحال بأن عمر قاله على المنبر وخطب به فأراد التأسي به قلت قد ذكره البخاري أيضا مطولا في ترك الحيل وفيه أنه خطب به كما سيأتي فإذن لم يقع كلامه جوابا فإن قلت لم قدم رواية الحميدي على غيره من مشايخه الذين روى عنهم هذا الحديث قلت هذا السؤال ساقط لأنه لو قدم رواية غيره لكان يقال لم قدم هذا على غيره ويمكن أن يقال أن ذاك لأجل كون رواية الحميدي أخصر من رواية غيره وفيه الكفاية على دلالة مقصوده وقال بعضهم قدم الرواية عن الحميدي لأنه قرشي مكي إشارة إلى العمل بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم قدموا قريشا ولا تقدموها وإشعارا بأفضلية مكة على غيرها من البلاد ولأن ابتداء الوحي كان منها فناسب بالرواية عن أهلها في أول بدء الوحي ومن ثمة ثنى بالرواية عن مالك لأنه فقيه الحجاز ولأن المدينة تلو مكة في الفضل وقد بينتها في نزول الوحي قلت ليس البخاري ههنا في صدد بيان فضيلة قريش ولا في بيان فضيلة مكة حتى يبتدىء برواية شخص قرشي مكي ولئن سلمنا فما وجه تخصيص الحميدي من بين الرواة القرشيين المكيين وأيضا قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم قدموا قريشا إنما هو في الإمامة الكبرى ليس إل*
*................*
*(ج1/ ص 22)*
*قال البيضاوي النية عبارة عن انبعاث القلب نحو ما يراه موافقا لغرض من جلب نفع أو دفع ضر حالا أو مآلا وقال النووي النية القصد وهو عزيمة القلب وقال الكرماني ليس هو عزيمة القلب لما قال المتكلمون القصد إلى الفعل هو ما نجده من أنفسنا حال الإيجاد والعزم قد يتقدم عليه ويقبل الشدة والضعف بخلاف القصد ففرقوا بينهما من جهتين فلا يصح تفسيره به قلت العزم هو إرادة الفعل والقطع عليه والمراد من النية ههنا هذا المعنى فلذلك فسر النووي القصد الذي هو النية بالعزم فافهم على أن الحافظ أبا الحسن علي بن المفضل المقدسي قد جعل في أربعينه النية والإرادة والقصد والعزم بمعنى ثم قال وكذا أزمعت على الشيء وعمدت إليه وتطلق الإرادة على الله تعالى ولا تطلق عليه غيرها قوله امرىء الامرىء الرجل وفيه لغتان امرىء كزبرج ومرء كفلس ولا جمع له من لفظه وهو من الغرائب..*
*...................*
*(ج1/ ص 27)*
من آدابه صلى الله عليه وسلم في تعظيم اسم الله عز وجل أن لا يجمع مع ضمير غيره كما قال للخطيب بئس خطيب القوم أنت حين قال من يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد ومن يعصهما فقد غوى وبين له وجه الإنكار فقال له قل {ومن يعص الله ورسوله} فإن قيل فقد جمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الضمير وذلك فيما رواه أبو داود من حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا تشهد الحديث وفيه ومن يطع الله ورسوله فقد رشد ومن يعصهما فإنه لا يضر إلا نفسه ولا يضر الله شيئا قلت إنما كان إنكاره صلى الله عليه وسلم على الخطيب لأنه لم يكن عنده من المعرفة بتعظيم الله عز وجل ما كان عليه السلام يعلمه من عظمته وجلاله ولا كان له وقوف على دقائق الكلام فلذلك منعه والله أعلم
...............
(ج1/ ص 28)
م*اله ابن بطال عن ابن سراج أنه إنما خص المرأة بالذكر من بين سائر الأشياء في هذا الحديث لأن العرب كانت في الجاهلية لا تزوج المولى العربية ولا يزوجون بناتهم إلا من الأكفاء في النسب فلما جاء الإسلام سوى بين المسلمين في مناكحهم وصار كل واحد من المسلمين كفؤا لصاحبه فهاجر كثير من الناس إلى المدينة ليتزوج بها حتى سمى بعضهم مهاجر أم قيس الرابع أن هذا الحديث ورد على سبب وهو أنه لما أمر بالهجرة من مكة إلى المدينة تخلف جماعة عنها فذمهم الله تعالى بقوله** {إن الذين توفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم قالوا فيم كنتم} الآية ولم يهاجر جماعة لفقد استطاعتهم فعذرهم واستثناهم بقوله {إلا المستضعفين من الرجال} الآية وهاجر المخلصون إليه فمدحهم في غير ما موضع من كتابه وكان في المهاجرين جماعة خالفت نيتهم نية المخلصين. منهم من كانت نيته تزوج امرأة كانت بالمدينة من المهاجرين يقال لها أم قيس وادعى ابن دحية أن اسمها قيلة فسمى مهاجر أم قيس ولا يعرف اسمه فكان قصده بالهجرة من مكة إلى المدينة نية التزوج بها لا لقصد فضيلة الهجرة فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك وبين مراتب الأعمال بالنيات فلهذا خص ذكر المرأة دون سائر ما ينوى به الهجرة من أفراد الأغراض الدنيوية لأجل تبين السبب لأنها كانت أعظم أسباب فتنة الدنيا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء وذكر الدنيا معها من باب زيادة النص على السبب كما أنه لما سئل عن طهورية ماء البحر زاد حل ميتته ويحتمل أن يكون هاجر لمالها مع نكاحها ويحتمل أنه هاجر لنكاحها وغيره لتحصيل دنيا من جهة ما*
*...................*
*(ج1/ ص 28)*
م*شتهر بينهم أن سبب هذا الحديث قصة مهاجر أم قيس رواه الطبراني في المعجم الكبير بإسناد رجاله ثقات عن أبي وائل عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال كان فينا رجل خطب امرأة يقال لها أم قيس فأبت أن تتزوجه حتى يهاجر فهاجر فتزوجها فكنا نسميه مهاجر أم قيس فإن قيل ذكر أبو عمر في الاستيعاب في ترجمة أم سليم أن أبا طلحة الأنصاري خطبها مشركا فلما علم أنه لا سبيل له إليها إلا بالإسلام أسلم وتزوجها وحسن إسلامه وهكذا روى النسائي من حديث أنس رضي الله تعالى عنه قال تزوج أبو طلحة أم سليم فكان صداق ما بينهما الإسلام إذ أسلمت أم سليم قبل أبي طلحة فخطبها فقالت إني قد أسلمت فإن أسلمت نكحتك فأسلم فكان الإسلام صداق ما بينهما بوب عليه النسائي التزويج على الإسلام. وروى النسائي أيضا من حديثه قال خطب أبو طلحة أم سليم فقالت والله ما مثلك يا أبا طلحة يرد ولكنك رجل كافر وأنا امرأة مسلمة ولا يحل لي أن أتزوجك فإن تسلم فذاك مهري ولا أسألك*
*أسلم فكان ذلك مهرها قال ثابت فما سمعت بامرأة قط كانت أكرم مهرا من أم سليم الإسلام فدخل بها الحديث وأخرجه ابن حبان في صحيحه من هذا الوجه فظاهر هذا أن إسلامه كان ليتزوج بها فكيف الجمع بينه وبين حديث الهجرة المذكور مع كون الإسلام أشرف الأعمال وأجيب عنه من وجوه الأول أنه ليس في الحديث أنه أسلم ليتزوجها حتى يكون معارضا لحديث الهجرة وإنما امتنعت من تزويجه حتى هداه الله للإسلام رغبة في الإسلام لا ليتزوجها وكان أبو طلحة من أجلاء الصحابة رضي الله عنهم فلا يظن به أنه إنما أسلم ليتزوج أم سليم الثاني أنه لا يلزم من الرغبة في نكاحها أنه لا يصح منه الإسلام رغبة فيها فمتى كان الداعي إلى الإسلام الرغبة في الدين لم يضر معه كونه يعلم أنه يحل له بذلك نكاح المسلمات*
*...............*
*(ج*1/ ص 29)
م*فق الخطابي بين هذه الأحاديث بأن الهجرة كانت في أول الإسلام فرضا ثم صارت بعد فتح مكة مندوبا إليها غير مفروضة قال فالمنقطعة منها هي الفرض والباقية منها هي الندب على أن حديث معاوية فيه مقال وقال ابن الأثير الهجرة هجرتان إحداهما التي وعد الله عليها بالجنة كان الرجل يأتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويدع أهله وماله لا يرجع في شيء منه فلما فتحت مكة انقطعت هذه الهجرة والثانية من هاجر من الأعراب وغزا مع المسلمين ولم يفعل كما فعل أصحاب الهجرة وهو المراد بقوله لا تنقطع الهجرة حتى تنقطع التوبة قلت وفي الحديث الآخر ما يدل على أن المراد بالهجرة الباقية هي هجر السيئات وهو ما رواه أحمد في مسنده من حديث معاوية*
........................
(ج1/ص 29)
*جماهير الأصوليين على عدم جواز نسخ الكتاب بالخبر الواحد على أن المنقول الصحيح عن الشافعي عدم جواز نسخ الكتاب بالسنة قولا واحدا وهو مذهب أهل الحديث أيضا وله في نسخ السنة بالكتاب قولان الأظهر من مذهبه أنه لا يجوز والآخر أنه يجوز وهو الأولى بالحق كذا ذكره السمعاني من أصحاب الشافعي في القواطع ثم نقول أن الحديث عام مخصوص فإن أداء الدين ورد الودائع والأذان والتلاوة والأذكار وهداية الطريق وإماطة الأذى عبادات كلها تصح بلا نية إجماعا فتضعف دلالته حينئذ ويخفى عدم اعتبارها أيضا في الوضوء وقد قال بعض الشارحين دعوى الصحة في هذه الأشياء بلا نية إجماعا ممنوعة حتى يثبت الإجماع ولن يقدر عليه ثم نقول النية تلازم هذه الأعمال فإن مؤدي الدين يقصد براءة الذمة وذلك عبادة وكذلك الوديعة وأخواتها فإنها لا ينفك تعاطيهن عن القصد وذلك نية قلت هذا كله صادر لا عن تعقل لأن أحدا من السلف والخلف لم يشترط النية في هذه الأعمال فكيف لا يكون إجماعا*
*.................*
*(ج1/ ص 33)*
م*هل يشترط استحضار النية أول كل عمل وإن قل وتكرر فعله مقارنا لأوله فيه مذاهب أحدها نعم وثانيها يشترط ذلك في أوله ولا يشترط إذا تكرر بل يكفيه أن ينوي أول كل عمل ولا يشترط تكرارها فيما بعد ولا مقارنتها ولا الاتصال. وثالثها يشترط المقارنة دون الاتصال. ورابعها يشترط الاتصال وهو أخص من المقارنة وهذه المذاهب راجعة إلى أن النية جزء من العبادة أو شرط لصحتها والجمهور على الأول ولا وجه للثاني. وإذا أشرك في العبادة غيرها من أمر دنيوي أو رياء فاختار الغزالي اعتبار الباعث على العمل فإن كان القصد الدنيوي هو الأغلب لم يكن له فيه أجر وإن كان القصد الديني هو الأغلب كان له الأجر بقدره وإن تساويا تساقطا واختار الشيخ عز الدين بن عبد السلام أنه لا أجر فيه مطلقا سواء تساوى القصدان أو اختلفا وقال المحاسبي إذا كان الباعث الديني أقوى بطل عمله وخالف في ذلك الجمهور. وقال ابن جرير الطبري إذا كان ابتداء العمل لله لم يضره ما عرض بعده في نفسه من عجب. هذا قول عامة السلف رحمهم الله
**(ج1/ ص* 34)
*احتج به أبو حنيفة ومالك وأحمد في أن من أحرم بالحج في غير أشهر الحج أنه لا ينعقد عمرة لأنه لم ينوها فإنما له ما نواه وهو أحد أقوال الشافعي إلا أن الأئمة الثلاثة قالوا ينعقد إحرامه بالحج ولكنه يكره ولم يختلف قول الشافعي أنه لا ينعقد بالحج وإنما اختلف قوله هل يتحلل بأفعال العمرة وهو قوله المتقدم أو ينعقد إحرامه عمرة وهو نصه في المختصر وهو الذي صححه الرافعي والنووي فعلى القول الأول لا تسقط عنه عمرة الإسلام وعلى القول الذي نص عليه في المختصر تسقط عنه عمرة الإسلام الثالث احتج به مالك في اكتفائه بنية واحدة في أول شهر رمضان وهو رواية عن أحمد لأن كله عبادة واحدة وقال أبو حنيفة والشافعي وأحمد في رواية لا بد من النية لكل يوم لأن صوم كل يوم عبادة مستقلة بذاتها فلا يكتفي بنية واحدة الرابع احتج به أبو حنيفة والثوري ومالك في أن الصرورة يصح حجه عن غيره ولا يصح عن نفسه لأنه لم ينوه عن نفسه وإنما له ما نواه وذهب الشافعي وأحمد وإسحاق والأوزاعي إلى أنه لا ينعقد عن غيره ويقع ذلك عن نفسه والحديث حجة عليهم*
*.................*
*(ج1*/ ص 35)
*ال التيمي النية أبلغ من العمل ولهذا المعنى تقبل النية بغير العمل فإذا نوى حسنة فإنه يجزى عليها ولو عمل حسنة بغير نية لم يجز بها فإن قيل فقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال من هم بحسنة ولم يعملها كتبت له واحدة ومن عملها كتبت له عشرا وروي أيضا أنه قال نية المؤمن خير من عمله فالنية في الحديث الأول دون العمل وفي الثاني فوق العمل وخير منه قلنا أما الحديث الأول فلأن الهام بالحسنة إذا لم يعملها خالف العامل لأن الهام لم يعمل والعامل لم يعمل حتى هم ثم عمل وأما الثاني فلأن تخليد الله العبد في الجنة ليس لعمله وإنما هو لنيته لأنه لو كان لعمله لكان خلوده فيها بقدر مدة عمله أو أضعافه إلا أنه جازاه بنيته لأنه كان ناويا أن يطيع الله تعالى أبدا لو بقي أبدا فلما اخترمته منيته دون نيته جزاه الله عليها وكذا الكافر لأنه لو كان يجازى بعمله لم يستحق التخليد في النار إلا بقدر مدة كفره غير أنه نوى أن يقيم على كفره أبدا لو بقي فجزاه على نيته وقال الكرماني أقول يحتمل أن يقال أن المراد منه أن النية خير من عمل بلا نية إذ لو كان المراد خير من عمل مع النية يلزم أن يكون الشيء خيرا من نفسه مع غيره أو المراد أن الجزاء الذي هو للنية خير من الجزاء الذي هو للعمل لاستحالة دخول الرياء فيها أو أن النية خير من جملة الخيرات الواقعة بعمله لأن النية فعل القلب وفعل الأشرف أشرف أو أن المقصود من الطاعات تنوير القلب وتنوير القلب بها أكثر لأنها صفته أو أن نية المؤمن خير من عمل الكافر لما قيل ورد ذلك حين نوى مسلم بناء قنطرة فسبق كافر إليه فإن قلت هذا حكمه في الحسنة فما حكمه في السيئة قلت المشهور أنه لا يعاقب عليها بمجرد النية واستدلوا عليها بقوله تعالى {لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت}* 
*....................*
*(ج1/ ص 36)*
*عبد الله بن يوسف المصري التنيسي وهو من أجل من روى الموطأ عن مالك رحمه الله تعالى سمع الأعلام مالكا والليث بن سعد ونحوهما وعنه الأعلام يحيى بن معين والذهلي وغيرهما وأكثر عنه البخاري في صحيحه وقال كان أثبت الشاميين. وروى أبو داود والنسائي والترمذي عن رجل عنه ولم يخرج له مسلم مات بمصر سنة ثمان عشرة ومائتين وقال البخاري لقيته بمصر سنة سبع عشرة ومائتين ومنه سمع البخاري الموطأ عن مالك وليس في الكتب الستة عبد الله بن يوسف سواه ونسبته إلى تنيس بكسر التاء المثناة من فوق والنون المكسورة المشددة وسكون الياء آخر الحروف وفي آخره سين مهملة بلدة بمصر ساحل البحر واليوم خراب سميت بتنيس بن حام بن نوح عليه السلام وأصله من دمشق ثم نزل بتنيس*
*...............*
*(ج1/ ص 36)*
*قال أصحابنا في طبقات الفقهاء وفي مناقب أبي حنيفة أن مالك بن أنس كان يسأل أبا حنيفة رضي الله عنه ويأخذ بقوله وبعضهم ذكر أنه كان ربما سمع منه متنكرا وذكروا أيضا أن أبا حنيفة سمع منه أيضا*
*هو أيضا من العلماء الذين ابتلوا في دين الله. قال ابن الجوزي ضرب مالك بن أنس سبعين سوطا لأجل فتوى لم توافق غرض السلطان ويقال سعى به إلى جعفر بن سليمان بن علي بن عبد الله بن العباس وهو ابن عم أبي جعفر المنصور وقالوا له إنه لا يرى إيمان بيعتكم هذه لشيء فغضب جعفر ودعا به وجرده وضربه بالسياط ومدت يده حتى انخلع كتفه وارتكب منه أمرا عظيما توفي ليلة أربع عشرة من صفر وقيل من ربيع الأول سنة تسع وسبعين ومائة وصلى عليه عبد الله بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن محمد بن علي بن عبد الله بن عباس أمير المدينة يومئذ ودفن بالبقيع وزرنا قبره غير مرة نسأل الله تعالى العودة ومولده في ربيع الأول سنة أربع وتسعين وفيها ولد الليث بن سعد أيضا وكان حمل به في البطن ثلاث سنين وليس في الرواة مالك بن أنس غير هذا الإمام وغير مالك بن أنس الكوفي روى عنه حديث واحد عن هانىء بن حرام وقيل حرام ووهم بعضهم فأدخل حديثه في حديث الإمام نبه عليه الخطيب في كتابه المتفق والمفترق وهو أحد المذاهب الستة المبتدعة* 
...............
(ج1/ ص 37)
*وأمرت أن تدفن ليلا بعد الوتر بالبقيع وصلى عليها أبو هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه وهل هي أفضل من خديجة بنت خويلد فيه خلاف فقال بعضهم عائشة أفضل وقال آخرون خديجة أفضل وبه قال القاضي والمتولي وقطع ابن العربي المالكي وآخرون وهو الأصح وكذلك الخلاف موجود هل هي أفضل أم فاطمة والأصح أنها أفضل من فاطمة وسمعت بعض أساتذتي الكبار أن فاطمة أفضل في الدنيا وعائشة أفضل في الآخرة والله أعلم وجملة من في الصحابة اسمه عائشة عشرة عائشة هذه وبنت سعد وبنت حز وبنت الحارث القريشية وبنت أبي سفيان الأشهلية وبنت عبد الرحمن بن عتيك زوجة ابن رفاعة وبنت عمير الأنصارية وبنت معاوية بن المغيرة أم عبد الملك بن مروان وبنت قدامة بن مظعون وعائشة من الأوهام وإنما هي بنت عجرد وسمعت ابن عباس وليس في الصحيحين من اسمه عائشة من الصحابة سوى الصديقة وفيهما عائشة بنت طلحة بن عبيد الله عن خالتها عائشة أصدقها مصعب ألف ألف وكانت بديعة جدا وفي البخاري عائشة بنت سعد بن أبي وقاص تروي عن أبيها وفي ابن ماجه عائشة بنت مسعود بن العجماء العدوية عن أبيها وعنها ابن أخيها محمد بن طلحة وليس في مجموع الكتب الستة غير ذلك وثم عائشة بنت سعد أخرى بصرية تروي عن الحسن*
*..............*
*(ج1/ ص 38)*
*أم المؤمنين قلت أخذوه من قوله تعالى {وأزواجه أمهاتهم} وقرأ مجاهد وهو أب لهم وقيل أنها قراءة أبي بن كعب وهن أمهات في وجوب احترامهن وبرهن وتحريم نكاحهن لا في جواز الخلوة والمسافرة وتحريم نكاح بناتهن وكذا النظر في الأصح وبه جزم الرافعي ومقابله حكاه الماوردي وهل يقال لأخوتهن أخوال المسلمين ولأخواتهن خالات المؤمنين ولبناتهن أخوات المؤمنين فيه خلاف عند العلماء والأصح المنع لعدم التوقيف ووجه مقابله أنه مقتضى ثبوت الأمومة وهو ظاهر النص لكنه مؤول قالوا ولا يقال آباؤهن وأمهاتهن أجداد المؤمنين وجداتهم وهل يقال فيهن أمهات المؤمنات فيه خلاف والأصح أنه لا يقال بناء على الأصح أنهن لا يدخلن في خطاب الرجال وعن عائشة رضي*
*...........*
*(ج1/ ص 39)*
*قال النووي ادعى مسلم إجماع العلماء على أن المعنعن وهو الذي فيه فلان عن فلان: محمول على الاتصال والسماع إذا أمكن لقاء من أضيفت العنعنة إليهم بعضهم بعضا يعني مع براءتهم من التدليس ونقل أي مسلم عن بعض أهل عصره أنه قال لا يحمل على الاتصال حتى يثبت أنهما التقيا في عمرهما مرة فأكثر ولا يكفي إمكان تلاقيهما وقال هذا قول ساقط واحتج عليه بأن المعنعن محمول على الاتصال إذا ثبت التلاقي مع احتمال الإرسال وكذا إذا أمكن التلاقي قال النووي والذي رده هو المختار الصحيح الذي عليه أئمة هذا الفن البخاري وغيره وقد زاد جماعة عليه فاشترط القابسي أن يكون قد أدركه إدراكا بينا وأبو المظفر السمعاني طول الصحبة بينهما*
*(ج1/ ص 40)*
*صوره على ما ذكره السهيلي فسبعة الأولى المنام كما جاء في الحديث الثانية أن يأتيه الوحي مثل صلصلة الجرس كما جاء فيه أيضا الثالثة أن ينفث في روعه الكلام كما مر في الحديث المذكور آنفا وقال مجاهد وغيره في قوله تعالى {أن يكلمه الله إلا وحيا} وهو أن ينفث في روعه بالوحي الرابعة أن يتمثل له الملك رجلا كما في هذا الحديث وقد كان يأتيه في صورة دحية قلت اختصاص تمثله بصورة دحية دون غيره من الصحابة لكونه أحسن أهل زمانه صورة ولهذا كان يمشي متلثما خوفا أن يفتتن به النساء الخامسة أن يتراءى له جبريل عليه السلام في صورته التي خلقها الله تعالى له بستمائة جناح ينتشر منها اللؤلؤ والياقوت السادسة أن يكلمه الله تعالى من وراء حجاب إما في اليقظة كليلة الإسراء أو في النوم كما جاء في الترمذي مرفوعا أتاني ربي في أحسن صورة فقال فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى الحديث وحديث عائشة الآتي ذكره فجاءه الملك فقال اقرأ ظاهره أن ذلك كان يقظة وفي السيرة. فأتاني وأنا نائم ويمكن الجمع بأنه جاء أولا مناما توطئة وتيسيرا عليه وترفقا به. وفي صحيح مسلم من حديث ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما مكث صلى الله عليه وسلم بمكة خمس عشرة سنة يسمع الصوت ويرى الضوء سبع سنين ولا يرى شيئا وثماني سنين يوحى إليه السابعة وحي إسرافيل عليه السلام كما جاء عن الشعبي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكل به إسرافيل عليه السلام فكان يتراءى له ثلاث سنين ويأتيه بالكلمة من الوحي والشيء ثم وكل به جبريل عليه السلام وفي مسند أحمد بإسناد صحيح عن الشعبي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نزلت عليه النبوة وهو ابن أربعين سنة فقرن بنبوته إسرافيل عليه السلام ثلاث سنين فكان يعلمه الكلمة والشيء ولم ينزل القرآن فلما مضت ثلاث سنين قرن بنبوته جبريل عليه السلام فنزل القرآن على لسانه عشرين سنة عشرا بمكة وعشرا بالمدينة فمات وهو ابن ثلاث وستين سنة*
*...........*
*(ج1/ ص 40)*
*والعامة تقول جرص بالصاد وليس في كلام العرب كلمة اجتمع فيها الصاد والجيم إلا الصمج وهو القنديل وأما الجص فمعرب قال ابن دريد اشتقاقه من الجرس أي الصوت والحس وقال ابن سيده الجرس والجرس والجرس الأخيرة عن كراع الحركة والصوت من كل ذي صوت وقيل الجرس بالفتح إذا أفرد فإذا قالوا ما سمعت له حسا ولا جرسا كسروا فاتبعوا اللفظ باللفظ قال الصغاني قال ابن السكيت الجرس والجرس الصوت ولم يفرق*
*.........*
*(ج1/ ص 41)*
*لملك أصله ملأك تركت الهمزة لكثرة الاستعمال واشتقاقه من الألوكة وهي الرسالة يقال ألكني إليه أي أرسلني ومنه سمى الملك لأنه رسول من الله تعالى وجمعه ملائكة قال الزمخشري الملائكة جمع ملأك على وزن الأصل كالشمائل جمع*
*وفي العباب الألوك والألوكة والمالكة والمالك الرسالة وإنما سميت الرسالة الألوكة لأنها تولك في الفم من قول العرب الفرس يألك اللجام ألكا أي يعلكه علكا وقال ابن عباد قد يكون الألوك الرسول وقال الصغاني والتركيب يدل على تحمل الرسالة

*...........
.....
(ج1/ ص 44)
*وى عن الشعبي وسعيد بن جبير والضحاك أن المراد بالروح في قوله تعالى {يوم يقوم الروح} هو جبريل عليه السلام فقال من أين علمنا أن المراد من الروح الأمين هو جبريل عليه السلام قلت بتفسير المفسرين من الصحابة والتابعين وتفسيرهم محمول على السماع لأن العقل لا مجال فيه على أن من جملة أسباب العلم الخبر المتواتر وقد تواترت الأخبار من لدن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى يومنا هذا أن الذي نزل بالقرآن على نبينا عليه السلام هو جبريل عليه السلام من غير نكير منكر ولا رد راد حتى عرف بذكر أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى. وروي أن عبد الله بن صوريا من أحبار فدك حاج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسأله عمن يهبط عليه بالوحي فقال جبريل فقال ذاك عدونا ولو كان غيره لآمنا بك وقد عادانا مرارا وأشدها أنه أنزل على نبينا أن بيت المقدس سيخربه بختنصر فبعثنا من يقتله فلقيه ببابل غلاما مسكينا فدفع عنه جبريل وقال إن كان ربكم أمره بهلاككم فإنه لا يسلطكم عليه وإن لم يكن إياه فعلى أي حق تقتلونه فنزل قوله تعالى {قل من كان عدوا لجبريل} الآي*
*................*
*(ج1/ ص 50)*
*قال الخطابي وأكثر الناس لا يفرقون بين الهم والحزن وهما على اختلافهما يتقاربان في المعنى إلا أن الحزن إنما يكون على أمر قد وقع والهم إنما هو فيما يتوقع ولا يكون بعد
................
**م**..............*
*(ج1/ ص 51)*
*ذكر الخطابي أن صوابه المعدم بحذف الواو أي تعطي العائل وترفده لأن المعدوم لا يدخل تحت الأفعال وقال الكرماني التيمي لم يصب الخطابي إذ حكم على اللفظة الصحيحة بالخطأ فإن الصواب ما اشتهر بين أصحاب الحديث ورواه الرواة وقال بعضهم لا يمتنع أن يطلق على المعدم المعدوم لكونه كالمعدوم الميت الذي لا تصرف له. قلت الصواب ما قاله الخطابي وكذا قال الصغاني في العباب الصواب وتكسب المعدم أي تعطي العائل وترفده نعم المعدوم له وجه على معنى غير المعنى الذي فسروه وهو أن يقال وتكسب الشيء الذي لا يوجد تكسبه لنفسك أو تملكه لغيرك وإليه أشار صاحب المطالع* 
*..........*
*(ج1/ ص 52)*
*وقال محمد بن جرير إنما نطق إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام بالعبرانية حين عبر النهر فارا من النمرود وقد كان النمرود*
*ال للذين أرسلهم خلفه إذا وجدتم فتى يتكلم بالسريانية فردوه فلما أدركوه استنطقوه فحول الله لسانه عبرانيا وذلك حين عبر النهر فسميت العبرانية لذلك وفي العباب والعبرية والعبرانية لغة اليهود والمفهوم من قوله فيكتب من الإنجيل بالعبرانية أن الإنجيل ليس بعبراني لأن الباء في قوله بالعبرانية تتعلق بقوله فيكتب والمعنى فيكتب باللغة العبرانية من الإنجيل وهذا من قوة تمكنه في دين النصارى ومعرفة كتابتهم كان يكتب من الإنجيل بالعبرانية إن شاء وبالعربية إن شاء وقال التيمي الكلام العبراني هو الذي أنزل به جميع الكتب كالتوراة والإنجيل ونحوهما وقال الكرماني فهم منه أن الإنجيل عبراني قلت ليس كذلك بل التوراة عبرانية والإنجيل سرياني وكان آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام يتكلم باللغة السريانية وكذلك أولاده من الأنبياء وغيرهم غير أن إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام حولت لغته إلى العبرانية حين عبر النهر أي الفرات كما ذكرنا وغير ابنه إسماعيل عليه الصلاة والسلام فإنه كان يتكلم باللغة العربية فقيل لأن أول من وضع الكتاب العربي والسرياني والكتب كلها آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام لأنه كان يعلم سائر اللغات وكتبها في الطين وطبخه فلما أصاب الأرض الغرق أصاب كل قوم كتابهم فكان إسماعيل عليه الصلاة والسلام أصاب كتاب العرب وقيل تعلم إسماعيل عليه الصلاة والسلام لغة العرب من جرهم حين تزوج امرأة منهم ولهذا يعدونه من العرب المستعربة لا العاربة ومن الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام من كان يتكلم باللغة العربية هو صالح وقيل شعيب أيضا عليه الصلاة والسلام وقيل كان آدم عليه الصلاة والسلام يتكلم باللغة العربية فلما نزل إلى الأرض حولت لغته إلى السريانية وعن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما لما تاب الله عليه رد عليه العربية وعن سفيان أنه ما نزل وحي من السماء إلا بالعربية فكانت الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام تترجمه لقومها وعن كعب أول من نطق بالعربية جبريل عليه السلام وهو الذي ألقاها على لسان نوح عليه الصلاة والسلام فألقاها نوح عليه الصلاة والسلام على لسان ابنه سام وهو أبو العرب والله أعلم فإن قلت ما أصل السريانية قلت قال ابن سلام سميت بذلك لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى حين علم آدم الأسماء علمه سرا من الملائكة وأنطقه بها

,,,,,,,,,,,,,
(ج1/ ص 52)
قال ابن ظفر في شرح المقامات صاحب سر الخير ناموس وصاحب سر الشر جاسوس وقد سوى بينهما رؤبة ابن العجاج وقال بعض الشراح وهو الصحيح وليس بصحيح بل الصحيح الفرق بينهما على ما نقل النووي في شرحه عن أهل اللغة الفرق بينهما بأن الناموس في اللغة صاحب سر الخير والجاسوس صاحب سر الشر وقال الهروي الناموس صاحب سر الخير وهو هنا جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام سمى به لخصوصه بالوحي والغيب والجاسوس صاحب سر الشر وقال الصغاني في العباب ناموس الرجل صاحب سره الذي يطلعه على باطن أمره ويخصه به ويستره عن غيره وأهل الكتاب يسمون جبريل عليه السلام الناموس الأكبر والناموس أيضا الحاذق والناموس الذي يلطف مدخله قال الأصمعوالبابوس الصبي الرضيع والراموس القبر والقاموس وسط البحر والقابوس الجميل الوجه والعاطوس دابة يتشأم بها والناموس النمام ... والجاموس ضرب من البقر وقيل أعجمي تكلمت به العرب وقيل الحاسوس بالحاء غير المعجمة قلت قال الصغاني الحاسوس بالحاء المهملة الذي يتحسس الأخبار مثل الجاسوس يعني بالجيم وقيل الحاسوس في الخير والجاسوس في الشر. وقال ابن الأعرابي الحاسوس المشؤم من الرجال ويقال سنة حاسوس وحسوس إذا كانت شديدة قليلة الخير والقابوس قيل لفظ أعجمي عربوه وأصله كاووس فأعرب فوافق العربية ولهذا لا ينصرف للعجمة والتعريف وأبو قابوس كنية النعمان بن المنذر ملك العرب والعاطوس بالعين المهملة والبابوس بالبائين الموحدتين قال ابن عباد هو الولد الصغير بالرومية

..........
..........(ج1/ ص 55 )عادة العرب يخاطب الصغير الكبير بيا عم احتراما له ورفعا لمرتبته...............(ج1/ ص 55)قال {إنا أنزلناه في ليلة القدر} قلت معناه أنزلناه من اللوح المحفوظ إلى بيت العزة في السماء الدنيا دفعة واحدة ثم نزل على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من بيت العزة في عشرين سنة بحسب الوقائع والحوادثموسى فلأن كتابه مشتمل على الأحكام بخلاف كتاب عيسى فإنه كان أمثالا ومواعظ ولم يكن فيه حكم وقال بعضهم لأن موسى بعث بالنقمة على فرعون ومن معه بخلاف عيسى وكذلك وقعت النقمة على يد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بفرعون هذه الأمة وهو أبو جهل بن هشام ومن معه قلت هذا بعيد لأن ورقة ما كان يعلم بوقوع النقمة على أبي جهل في ذلك الوقت كما كان في علمه بوقوع النقمة على فرعون على يد موسى عليه السلام حتى يذكر موسى ويترك عيسى. وقال آخرون ذكر موسى تحقيقا للرسالة لأن نزوله على موسى متفق عليه بين اليهود والنصارى بخلاف عيسى فإن بعض اليهود ينكرون نبوته وقال السهيلي أن ورقة كان تنصر والنصارى لا يقولون في عيسى أنه نبي يأتيه جبريل عليه السلام وإنما يقولون أن أقنوما من الأقانيم الثلاثة اللاهوتية حل بناسوت المسيح على اختلاف بينهم في ذلك الحلول وهو أقنوم الكلمة والكلمة عندهم عبارة عن العلم فلذلك كان المسيح في زعمهم يعلم الغيب ويخبر بما في الغد في زعمهم الكاذب فلما كان هذا مذهب النصارى عدل عن ذكر عيسى إلى ذكر موسى لعلمه ولاعتقاده أن جبريل عليه السلام كان ينزل على موسى عليه السلام ثم قال لكن ورقة قد ثبت إيمانه بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الـأثنين 
الموافق : 25/ رمضان / 1441 هجري 
الموافق : 18/ مايو / 2020 ميلادي 
" تابع " 
" شرح بدر الدين العيني على البخاري " في " عمدة القاري " 

(ج1/ ص 50)
*قال الخطابي العوام يخطؤن في حراء في ثلاثة مواضع يفتحون الحاء وهي مكسورة ويكسرون الراء وهي مفتوحة ويقصرون الألف وهي ممدودة*
*...........*
*(ج1/ ص 56)*
*التحنث لا يشترط فيه الليالي بل هو مطلق التعبد وأشار الطيبي بأن هذه الجملة مدرجة من قول الزهري لأن مثل ذلك من دأبه ويدل عليه ما رواه البخاري في التفسير من طريق يونس عن الزهري قوله ذوات العدد*
*.........*
*(ج1/ ص 56)*
*أصل مدة الخلوة معلوم وكان شهرا وهو شهر رمضان كما رواه ابن إسحق في السيرة وإنما أبهمت عائشة رضي الله عنها العدد ههنا لاختلافه بالنسبة إلى المدة التي يتخللها مجيئه إلى أهله قوله ويتزود*
*........*
*
(ج1/ ص 58)*
*قوله اسمع من ابن أخيك إنما أطلقت الأخوة لأن الأب الثالث لورقة هو الأخ للأب الرابع لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كأنه قال ابن أخي جدك على سبيل الإضمار وفي ذكر لفظ الأخ استعطاف أو جعلته عما لرسول الله عليه وسلم أيضا احتراما له على سبيل التجوز*
*........*
*(ج1/ ص 61)*
*ال الخطابي حبب العزلة إليه لأن فيها سكون القلب وهي معينة على التفكر وبها ينقطع عن مألوفات البشر ويخشع قلبه وهي من جملة المقدمات التي أرهصت لنبوته وجعلت مبادي لظهورها*
*......*
*(ج1/ ص 62)*
*عبادته عليه وسلم قبل البعث هل كانت شريعة أحد أم لا فيه قولان لأهل العلم وعزى الثاني إلى الجمهور إنما كان يتعبد بما يلقى إليه من نور المعرفة واختار ابن الحاجب والبيضاوي أنه كلف التعبد بشرع واختلف القائلون بالثاني هل ينتفي ذلك عنه عقلا أم نقلا فقيل بالأول لأن في ذلك تنفيرا عنه ومن كان تابعا فبعيد منه أن يكون متبوعا وهذا خطأ منه كما قال المازري فالعقل لا يحيل ذلك وقال حذاق أهل السنة بالثاني لأنه لو فعل لنقل لأنه مما تتوفر الدواعي على نقله ولافتخر به أهل تلك الشريعة والقائل بالأول اختلف فيه على ثمانية أقوال أحدها أنه كان يتعبد بشريعة إبراهيم الثاني بشريعة موسى الثالث بشريعة عيسى الرابع بشريعة نوح حكاه الآمدي الخامس بشريعة آدم حكي عن ابن برهان السادس أنه كان يتعبد بشريعة من قبله من غير تعيين السابع أن جميع الشرائع شرع له حكاه بعض شراح المحصول من المالكية الثامن الوقف في ذلك وهو مذهب أبي المعالي الإمام واختاره الآمدي فإن قلت قد قال الله تعالى** {**ثم أوحينا إليك أن اتبع ملة إبراهيم**}* *قلت المراد في توحيد الله وصفاته أو المراد اتباعه في المناسك كما علم جبريل عليه السلام إبراهيم عليه السلام الخامس ما قيل ما كان صفة تعبده أجيب بأن ذلك كان بالتفكر والاعتبار كاعتبار أبيه إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام السادس ما قيل هل كلف النبي بعد النبوة بشرع أحد من الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام أجيب بأن الأصوليين اختلفوا فيه والأكثرون على المنع واختاره الإمام والآمدي وغيرهما وقيل بل كان مأمورا بأخذ الأحكام من كتبهم ويعبر عنه بأن شرع من قبلنا شرع لنا واختاره ابن الحاجب وللشافعي فيه قولان أصحهما الأول واختاره الجمهور السابع ما قيل متى كان نزول الملك عليه أجيب بأن ابن سعد روى بإسناده أن نزول الملك عليه بحراء يوم الإثنين لسبع عشرة خلت من رمضان ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يومئذ ابن أربعين سنة الثامن ما قيل ما الحكمة في غطه ثلاث مرات قلت ليظهر في ذلك الشدة والاجتهاد في الأمور وأن يأخذ الكتاب بقوة ويترك الأناة فإنه أمر ليس بالهوينا وكرره ثلاثا مبالغة في التثبت التاسع ما قيل ما الحكمة فيه على رواية ابن إسحاق أن الغط كان في النوم أجيب بأنه يكون في تلك الغطات الثلاث من التأويل بثلاث شدائد يبتلى بها أولا ثم يأتي الفرح والسرور الأولى ما لقيه صلى الله عليه وسلم هو وأصحابه من شدة الجوع في الشعب حتى تعاقدت قريش أن لا يبيعوا منهم ولا يصلوا إليهم والثانية ما لقوا من الخوف والإيعاد بالقتل والثالثة ما لقيه صلى الله عليه وسلم من الإجلاء عن الوطن والهجرة من حرم إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام العاشر ما قيل ما الخشية التي خشيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال لقد خشيت على نفسي أجيب بأن العلماء اختلفوا فيها على اثنى عشر قولا الأول أنه خاف من الجنون وأن يكون ما رآه من أمر الكهانة وجاء ذلك في عدة طرق وأبطله أبو بكر بن العربي وأنه لجدير بالأبطال الثاني خاف أن يكون هاجسا وهو الخاطر بالبال وهو أن يحدث نفسه ويجد في صدره مثل الوسواس وأبطلوا هذا أيضا لأنه لا يستقر وهذا استقر وحصلت بينهما المراجعة الثالث خاف من الموت من شدة الرعب الرابع خاف أن لا يقوى على مقاومة هذا الأمر ولا يطيق حمل أعباء الوحي الخامس العجز عن النظر إلى الملك وخاف أن تزهق نفسه وينخلع قلبه لشدة ما لقيه عند لقائه السادس خاف من عدم الصبر على أذى قومه السابع خاف من قومه أن يقتلوه حكاه السهيلي ولا غرو أنه بشر يخشى من القتل والأذى ثم يهون عليه الصبر في ذات الله تعالى كل خشية ويجلب إلى قلبه كل شجاعة وقوة الثامن خاف مفارقة الوطن بسبب ذلك التاسع ما ذهب إليه أبو بكر الإسماعيلي أنها كانت منه قبل أن يحصل له العلم الضروري بأن الذي جاءه ملك من عند الله تعالى*
*..............*
*(ج1/ ص 62)*
*لحكمة في فتور الوحي مدة أجيب بأنه إنما كان كذلك ليذهب ما كان صلى الله عليه وسلم وجده من الروع وليحصل له التشوق إلى العود الثالث عشر ما قيل ما كان مدة الفترة أجيب بأنه وقع في تاريخ أحمد بن حنبل عن الشعبي أن مدة فترة الوحي كانت ثلاث سنين وبه جزم ابن إسحاق وحكى البيهقي أن مدة الرؤيا كانت ستة أشهر وعلى هذا فابتداء النبوة بالرؤيا وقع في شهر مولده وهو ربيع الأول وابتداء وحي اليقظة وقع في رمضان وليس فترة الوحي المقدرة بثلاث سنين وهو ما بين نزول اقرأ أو يا أيها المدثر عدم مجيء جبريل عليه السلام إليه بل تأخر نزول القرآن عليه فقط الرابع عشر ما قيل ما الحكمة في تخصيصه صلى الله عليه وسلم التعبد بحراء من بين سائر الجبال أجيب بأن حراء هو الذي نادى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال له ثبير اهبط عني فإني أخاف أن تقتل على ظهري فاعذرني يا رسول الله فلعل هذا هو السر في تخصيصه به وقال أبو عبد الله بن أبي جمرة لأنه يرى بيت ربه منه وهو عبادة وكان منزويا مجموعا لتحنثه*
*..........*
*(ج1/ ص 63)*
*دعوى نزول جبريل عليه السلام ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم مع كل سورة وثبوتها في سواد المصحف لا يدل على وجوب قراءتها وما ذكره النقاش في تفسيره فقد تكلموا فيه*
*.......*
*(ج1/ ص 63)*
*أن مكارم الأخلاق وخصال الخير سبب للسلامة من مصارع الشر والمكاره فمن كثر خيره حسنت عاقبته ورجى له سلامة الدين والدنيا الثامن فيه جواز مدح الإنسان في وجهه لمصلحة ولا يعارضه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم** (**احثوا في وجوه المداحين التراب**)* *لأن هذا فيما يمدح بباطل أو يؤدي إلى باطل*
*...........*
*(ج1/ ص 63)*
*ديجة بنت خويلد بن أسد بن عبد العزى بن قصي بن كلاب أم المؤمنين تزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو ابن خمس وعشرين سنة وهي أم أولاده كلهم خلا إبراهيم فمن مارية ولم يتزوج غيرها قبلها ولا عليها حتى ماتت قبل الهجرة بثلاث سنين على الأصح وقيل بخمس وقيل بأربع فأقامت معه أربعا وعشرين سنة وستة أشهر ثم توفيت وكانت وفاتها بعد وفاة أبي طالب بثلاثة أيام واسم أمها فاطمة بنت زائدة بن الأصم من بني عامر بن لؤي وهي أول من آمن من النساء باتفاق بل أول من آمن مطلقا على قول ووقع في كتاب الزبير بن بكار عن عبد الرحمن بن زيد قال آدم عليه السلام مما فضل الله به ابني علي أن زوجته خديجة كانت عونا له على تبليغ أمر الله عز وجل وأن زوجتي كانت عونا لي على المعصية*
*..........*
*(ج1/ ص 64 )* 
*قال الكرماني فإن قلت ما قولك في ورقة أيحكم بإيمانه قلت لا شك أنه كان مؤمنا بعيسى عليه السلام وأما الإيمان بنبينا عليه السلام فلم يعلم أن دين عيسى قد نسخ عند وفاته أم لا ولئن ثبت أنه كان منسوخا في ذلك الوقت فالأصح أن الإيمان التصديق وهو قد صدقه من غير أن يذكر ما ينافيه قلت قال ابن منده اختلف في إسلام ورقة وظاهر هذا الحديث وهو قوله فيه يا ليتني كنت فيها جذعا وما ذكر بعده من قوله يدل على إسلامه وذكر ابن إسحاق أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أخبره قال له ورقة بن نوفل والذي نفسي بيده إنك لنبي هذه الأمة وفي مستدرك الحاكم من حديث عائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لا تسبوا ورقة فإنه كان له جنة أو جنتان ثم قال هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين. وروى الترمذي من حديث عثمان بن عبد الرحمن عن الزهري عن عروة عن عائشة قالت سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ورقة فقالت له خديجة أنه كان صدقك ولكنه مات قبل أن تظهر فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رأيته في المنام وعليه ثياب بيض ولو كان من أهل النار لكان عليه لباس غير ذلك ثم قال هذا حديث غريب وعثمان بن عبد الرحمن ليس عند أهل الحديث بالقوي وقال السهيلي في إسناده ضعف لأنه يدور على عثمان هذا ولكن يقويه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم رأيت الفتى يعني ورقة وعليه ثياب حرير لأنه أول من آمن بي وصدقني ذكره ابن إسحق عن أبي ميسرة عمرو بن شرحبيل وقال المرزباني كان ورقة من علماء قريش وشعرائهم وكان يدعى*
*القس* 
*..........*
*(ج1/ ص 75)*
*واو التحويل من إسناد إلى آخر ويعبر عنها غالبا بصورة** (**ح**)* *مهملة مفردة وهكذا وقع في بعض النسخ وقال النووي وهذه الحاء كثيرة في صحيح مسلم قليلة في صحيح البخاري انتهى وعادتهم أنه إذا كان للحديث إسنادان أو أكثر كتبوا عند الانتقال من إسناد إلى إسناد ذلك مسمى** (**ح**)* *أي حرف الحاء فقيل أنها مأخوذة من التحول لتحوله من إسناد إلى إسناد وأنه يقول القارىء إذا انتهى إليها حاء مقصورة ويستمر في قراءة ما بعده وفائدته أن لا يركب الإسناد الثاني مع الإسناد الأول فيجعلا إسنادا واحدا وقيل أنها من حال بين الشيئين إذا حجز لكونها حالة بين الإسنادين وأنه لا يلفظ عند الانتهاء إليها بشيء وقيل أنها رمز إلى قوله الحديث فأهل المغرب يقولون إذا وصلوا إليها الحديث وقد كتب جماعة من الحفاظ موضعها** (**صح**)* *فيشعر بأنها رمز صح لئلا يتوهم أنه سقط متن الإسناد الأول*
*.........*
*(ج1/ ص 68)*
*الذي روى عن الزهري في الحديث المذكور هو عقيل والحاصل أن هلال بن رداد روى الحديث المذكور عن الزهري كما رواه عقيل بن خالد عنه وحديثه في الزهريات للذهلي وهذا أول موضع جاء فيه ذكر المتابعة والفرق بين المتابعتين أن المتابعة الأولى أقوى لأنها متابعة تامة والمتابعة الثانية أدنى من الأولى لأنها متابعة ناقصة فإذا كان أحد الراويين رفيقا للآخر من أول الإسناد إلى آخره تسمى بالمتابعة التامة وإذا كان رفيقا له لا من الأول يسمى بالمتابعة الناقصة. ثم النوعان ربما يسمى المتابع عليه فيهما وربما لا يسمى ففي المتابعة الأولى لم يسم المتابع عليه وهو الليث وفي الثانية يسمى المتابع عليه وهو الزهري فقد وقع في هذا الحديث المتابعة التامة والمتابعة الناقصة ولم يسم المتابع عليه في الأولى وسماه في الثانية على ما لا يخفى وقال النووي ومما يحتاج إليه المعتني بصحيح البخاري*
*......*
*(ج1/ ص 68)*
*قال يونس ومعمر بوادره مراده أن أصحاب الزهري اختلفوا في هذه اللفظة فروى عقيل عن الزهري في الحديث يرجف فؤاده كما مضى وتابعه على هذه اللفظة هلال بن رداد وخالفه يونس ومعمر فروى عن الزهري يرجف فؤاده*
*........*
*(ج1/ ص 68)*
*عبد الغفار بن داود بن مهران بن زياد بن داود بن ربيعة بن سليمان بن عمير البكري الحراني ولد بأفريقية سنة أربعين ومائة وخرج به أبوه وهو طفل إلى البصرة وكانت أمه من أهلها فنشأ بها وتفقه وسمع الحديث من حماد بن سلمة ثم رجع إلى مصر مع أبيه وسمع من الليث بن سعد وابن لهيعة وغيرهما وسمع بالشام إسماعيل بن عياش وبالجزيرة موسى بن أعين واستوطن مصر وحدث بها وكان يكره أن يقال له الحراني وإنما قيل له الحراني لأن أخويه عبد الله وعبد الرحمن ولدا بها ولم يزالا بها وحزان مدينة بالجزيرة من ديار بكر واليوم خراب سميت بحران بن آزر أخي إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام روى عنه يحيى بن معين والبخاري وروى أبو داود عن رجل عنه وخرج له النسائي وابن ماجه ومات بمصر سنة أربع وعشرين ومائتين*
*.......*
*(ج1/ ص 69)*
*معمر بفتح الميمين وسكون العين وليس في الصحيحين معمر بن راشد غير هذا بل ليس فيهما من اسمه معمر غيره نعم في صحيح البخاري معمر بن يحيى بن سام الضبي وقيل إنه بتشديد الميم روى له البخاري حديثا واحدا في الغسل وفي الصحابة معمر ثلاثة عشر وفي الرواة معمر في الكتب الأربعة ستة وفيها معمر بالتشديد بخلف خمسة وفي غيرها خلق معمر بن بكار شيخ لمطين في حديثه وهم ومعمر بن أبي سرح مجهول ومعمر بن الحسن الهذلي مجهول وحديثه منكر ومعمر بن زائدة لا يتابع على حديثه ومعمر بن زيد مجهول ومعمر بن أبي سرح مجهول ومعمر بن عبد الله عن شعبة لا يتابع على حديثه والله أعلم*
*...........*
*(ج1/ ص 70)*
*سعيد بن جبير :*
*إمام مجمع عليه بالجلالة والعلو في العلم والعظم في العبادة قتله الحجاج صبرا في شعبان سنة خمس وتسعين ولم يعش الحجاج بعده إلا أياما ولم يقتل أحدا بعده سمع خلقا من الصحابة منهم العبادلة غير عبد الله بن عمرو وعنه خلق من التابعين منهم الزهري وكان يقال له جهبذ العلماء*
*............*
*(ج1/ ص 70)*
*الفرق بين السماع والاستماع أنه لا بد في باب الافتعال من التصرف والسعي في ذلك الفعل ولهذا ورد في القرآن** {**لها ما كسبت وعليها ما اكتسبت**}* *بلفظ الاكتساب في الشر لأنه لا بد فيه من السعي بخلاف الخير فالمستمع هو المصغي القاصد للسماع وقال الكرماني عقيب هذا الكلام وقال الفقهاء تسن سجدة التلاوة للمستمع لا للسامع قلت هذا لا يمشي على مذهب الحنفية فإن قصد السماع ليس بشرط في وجوب السجدة مع أن هذا يخالف ما جاء في الحديث** (**السجدة على من تلاها وعلى من سمعها**)* *قوله وانصت همزته همزة القطع قال تعالى** {**فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا**}* *و*
*....*
*(ج1/ ص 73)*
*ومثل هذا الحديث يسمى بالمسلسل بتحريك الشفة لكن لم يتصل بسلسلة وقل في المسلسل الصحيح وقال الكرماني فإن قلت القرآن يدل على تحريك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لسانه لا شفتيه فلا تطابق بين الوارد والمورود فيه. قلت التطابق حاصل لأن التحريكين متلازمان غالبا أو لأنه كان يحرك الفم المشتمل على اللسان والشفتين فيصدق كل منهما وتبعه بعض الشراح على هذا وهذا تكلف وتعسف بل إنما هو من باب الاكتفاء والتقدير في التفسير من طريق جرير فكان مما يحرك شفتيه ولسانه*
*قيل ما فائدة المسلسل من الأحاديث وأجيب بأن فائدته اشتماله على زيادة الضبط واتصال السماع وعدم التدليس ومثله حديث المصافحة ونحوها*
*...........*
*(ج1/ ص 73 )*
*وكان يلقاه في كل ليلة من رمضان فيدارسه القرآن وبين الجملة الباقية فهي أن جوده الذي في رمضان الذي فضل على جوده في غيره إنما كان بأمرين أحدهما بكونه في رمضان والآخر بملاقاته جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام ومدارسته معه القرآن ولما كان ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما في صدد بيان أقسام جوده على سبيل تفضيل بعضه على بعض أشار فيه إلى بيان السبب الموجب لا على جوده وهو كونه في رمضان وملاقاته جبريل فإن قلت ما وجه كون هذين الأمرين سببا موجبا لأعلى جوده صلى الله عليه وسلم. قلت أما رمضان فإنه شهر عظيم وفيه الصوم وفيه ليلة القدر وهو من أشرف العبادات فلذلك قال الصوم لي وأنا أجزي به فلا جرم يتضاعف ثواب الصدقة والخير فيه وكذلك العبادات وعن هذا قال الزهري تسبيحة في رمضان خير من سبعين في غيره وقد جاء في الحديث إنه يعتق فيه كل ليلة ألف ألف عتيق من النار. وأما ملاقاة جبريل عليه السلام فإن فيها زيادة ترقيه في المقامات وزيادة اطلاعه على علوم الله سبحانه وتعالى. ولا سيما عند مدارسته القرآن معه مع نزوله إليه في كل ليلة ولم ينزل إلى غيره من الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام ما نزل إليه فهذا كله من الفيض الإلهي الذي فتح لي في هذا المقام الذي لم يفتح لغيري من الشراح فلله الحمد والمنة*
*..........*
*(ج1/ ص 76)*
*قيل ما الحكمة في مدارسته القرآن في رمضان. وأجيب بأنها كانت لتجديد العهد واليقين وقال الكرماني وفائدة درس جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام تعليم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بتجويد لفظه وتصحيح إخراج الحروف من مخارجها وليكون سنة في هذه الأمة كتجويد التلامذة على الشيوخ قراءتهم وأما تخصيصه رمضان فلكونه موسم الخيرات لأن نعم الله تعالى على عباده فيه زائدة على غيره وقيل الحكمة في المدارسة أن الله تعالى ضمن لنبيه أن لا ينساه فأقره بها وخص بذلك رمضان لأن الله تعالى أنزل القرآن فيه إلى سماء الدنيا جملة من اللوح المحفوظ ثم نزل بعد ذلك على حسب الأسباب في عشرين سنة. وقيل نزلت صحف إبراهيم عليه السلام أول ليلة منه. والتوراة لست والإنجيل لثلاث عشرة والقرآن لأربع وعشرين ومنها ما قيل المفهوم منه أن جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام كان ينزل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في كل ليلة من رمضان وهذا يعارضه ما روي في صحيح مسلم في كل سنة في رمضان حتى ينسلخ. وأجيب بأن المحفوظ في مسلم أيضا مثل ما في البخاري ولئن سلمنا صحة الرواية المذكورة فلا تعارض لأن معناه بمعنى الأول لأن قوله حتى ينسلخ بمعنى كل ليلة*
*............*
*(ج1/ ص 77)*
*استحباب استكثار القراءة في رمضان ومنها استحباب مدارسة القرآن وغيره من العلوم الشرعية ومنها أنه لا بأس بأن يقال رمضان من غير ذكر شهر على الصحيح على ما يأتي الكلام فيه إن شاء الله تعالى. ومنها أن القراءة أفضل من التسبيح وسائر الأذكار إذ لو كان الذكر أفضل أو مساويا لفعلاه دائما أو في أوقات مع تكرر اجتماعهما. فإن قلت المقصود تجويد الحفظ. قلت أن الحفظ كان حاصلا والزيادة فيه تحصل ببعض هذه المجالس*
*..........*
*(ج1/ ص 80)*
*وزعم الجواليقي أنه عجمي تكلمت به العرب وهو اسم علم له غير منصرف للعلمية والعجمة ملك إحدى وثلاثين سنة ففي ملكه مات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولقبه قيصر كما أن كل من ملك الفرس يقال له كسرى والترك يقال له خاقان والحبشة النجاشي والقبط فرعون ومصر العزيز وحمير تبع والهند دهمى والصين فغفور والزنج غانة واليونان بطلميوس واليهود قيطون أو ماتح والبربر جالوت والصابئة نمرود واليمن تبعا وفرعانة إخشيد والعرب من قبل العجم النعمان وأفريقية جرجير وخلاط شهرمان والسندفور والحزز رتبيل والنوبة كابل والصقالبة ماجدا والأرمن تقفور والأجات خدواند كار وأشروشنه أفشين وخوارزم خوارزم شاه وجرجان صول وآذربيجان أصبهيذ وطبرستان سالار وإقليم خلاط شهرمان ونيابة ملك الروم مشق وإسكندرية ملك مقوقس وهرقل أول من ضرب الدينار وأحدث*
*...........*
*(ج1/ ص 81*)*
*معنى الحديث الصحيح إذا هلك قيصر فلا قيصر بعده وإذا هلك كسرى فلا كسرى بعده قلت معناه لا قيصر بعده بالشام ولا كسرى بعده بالعراق قاله الشافعي في المختصر. وسبب الحديث أن قريشا كانت تأتي الشام والعراق كثيرا للتجارة في الجاهلية فلما أسلموا خافوا انقطاع سفرهم إليهما لمخالفتهم أهل الشام والعراق بالإسلام فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم لا قيصر ولا كسرى أي بعدهما في هذين الإقليمين ولا ضرر عليكم فلم يكن قيصر بعده بالشام ولا كسرى بعده بالعراق*
*.......*
*(ج1/ ص 80)*
*ولا يكون ومعنى قيصر التبقير والقاف على لغتهم غير صافية وذلك أن أمه لما أتاها الطلق به ماتت فبقر بطنها عنه فخرج حيا وكان يفخر بذلك لأنه لم يخرج من فرج واسم قيصر في لغتهم مشتق من القطع لأن أحشاء أمه قطعت حتى أخرج منها وكان شجاعا جبارا مقداما في الحروب*
*....*
*(ج1/ ص 80)*
*يل عامر الأكبر بن عوف بن بكر بن عوف بن عبد زيد اللات بن رفيدة بضم الراء وفتح الفاء بن ثور بن كلب بن وبرة بفتح الباء ابن تغلب بالغين المعجمة بن حلوان بن عمران بن الحاف بالحاء المهملة والفاء بن قضاعة بن معد بن عدنان وقيل قضاعة إنما هو ابن مالك بن حمير بن سبا كان من أجل الصحابة وجها ومن كبارهم وكان جبريل عليه الصلاة والسلام يأتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صورته وذكر السهيلي عن ابن سلام في قوله تعالى** {**أو لهوا انفضوا إليها**}* *قال كان اللهو نظرهم إلى وجه دحية لجماله وروي أنه كان إذا قدم الشام لم تبق معصر إلا خرجت للنظر إليه قال ابن سعد أسلم قديما ولم يشهد بدرا وشهد المشاهد بعدها وبقي إلى خلافة معاوية وقال غيره شهد اليرموك وسكن المزة قرية بقرب دمشق ومزة بكسر الميم وتشديد الزاي المعجمة وليس في الصحابة من اسمه دحية سواه*
*..........*
*(ج1/ ص 80)*
*بو كبشة رجل من خزاعة كان يعبد الشعرى العبور ولم يوافقه أحد من العرب على ذلك قاله الخطابي وفي المختلف والمؤتلف للدارقطني أن اسمه وجز بن غالب من بني غبشان ثم من بني خزاعة وقال أبو الحسن الجرجاني النسابة في معنى نسبة الجاهلية إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي كبشة إنما ذلك عداوة له ودعوة إلى غير نسبه المعلوم المشهور وكان وهب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة جده أبو آمنة يكنى بأبي كبشة وكذلك عمرو بن زيد بن أسد النجاري أبو سلمى أم عبد المطلب كان يدعى أبا كبشة وهو خزاعي وكان وجز بن غالب بن حارث أبو قيلة أم وهب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة أبو أم جده لأمه يكنى أبا كبشة وهو خزاعي وكان أبوه من الرضاعة الحارث بن عبد العزى بن رفاعة السعدي يكنى بذلك أيضا وقيل أنه والد حليمة مرضعته حكاه ابن ماكولا وذكر الكلبي في كتاب الدفائن أن أبا كبشة هو حاضن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم زوج حليمة ظئر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واسمه الحارث كما سلف وقد روى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حديثا ونقل ابن التين في الجهاد عن الشيخ أبي الحسن أن أبا كبشة جد ظئر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقيل له قيل أن في أجداده ستة يسمون أبا كبشة فأنكر ذلك*
*........ز*
*(ج1/ ص 81)*
*نو الأصفر وهم الروم سموا بذلك لأن حبشيا غلب على ناحيتهم في بعض الدهور فوطىء نساءهم فولدت أولادا فيهم بياض الروم وسواد الحبشة فكانوا صفرا فنسب الروم إلى الأصفر لذلك قاله ابن الأنباري وقال الحربي نسبة إلى الأصفر بن الروم بن عيصو بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهما الصلاة والسلام قال القاضي عياض وهو الأشبه وعبارة القزاز قال قوم بنو الأصفر من الروم وهم ملوكهم ولذلك قال علي بن زيد*
*(**وبنو الأصفر الكرام ملوك الر روم ... لم يبق منهم مذكور**)*
*قال ويقال إنما سموا بذلك لأن عيصو بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام كان رجلا أحمر أشعر الجلد كان عليه خواتيم من شعر وهو أبو الروم وكان الروم رجلا أصفر في بياض شديد الصفرة فمن أجل ذلك سموا به وتزوج عيصو بنت عمه إسماعيل بن إسحاق عليهما السلام فولدت له الروم بن عيصو وخمسة أخرى فكل من في الروم فهو من نسل هؤلاء الرهط وفي المغيث تزوج الروم بن عيصو إلى الأصفر ملك الحبشة فاجتمع في ولده بياض الروم وسواد الحبشة فأعطوا جمالا وسموا ببني الأصفر وفي تاريخ دمشق لابن عساكر تزوج بها طيل الرومي إلى النوبة فولد له الأصفر وفي التيجان لابن هشام إنما قيل لعيصو بن إسحاق الأصفر لأن جدته سارة حلته بالذهب فقيل له ذلك لصفرة الذهب قال وقال بعض الرواة أنه كان أصفر أي أسمر إلى صفرة وذلك موجود في ذريته إلى اليوم فإنهم سمر كحل الأعين*
*.....*
*(ج1/ ص 81)*
*قريش وهم ولد النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة واسمه عامر دون سائر ولد كنانة وهم مالك وملكان ومويلك وغزوان وعمر وعامر أخوة النضر لأبيه وأمه وأمهم مرة بنت مر أخت تميم بن مر وهذا قول الشعبي وابن هشام وأبي عبيدة ومعمر بن المثنى وهو الذي ذكره الجوهري ورجحه السمعاني وغيره قال النووي وهو قول الجمهور وقال الرافعي قال الأستاذ أبو منصور هو قول أكثر النسابين وبه قال الشافعي وأصحابه وهو أصح ما قيل وقيل أن قريشا بنو فهر بن مالك وفهر جماع قريش ولا يقال لمن فوقه قرشي وإنما يقال له كناني رجحه الزبيدي بن بكار وحكاه عن عمه مصعب بن عبد الله قال وهو قول من أدركت من نساب قريش ونحن أعلم بأمورنا وأنسابنا وذكر الرافعي وجهين غريبين قال ومنهم من قال هم ولد الياس بن مضر ومنهم من قال هم ولد مضر بن نزار وفي العباب قريش قبيلة وأبوهم النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن الياس بن مضر وكل من كان من ولد النضر فهو قرشي دون ولد كنانة ومن فوقه وقال قوم سميت قريش بقريش بن يخلد بن غالب بن فهر وكان صاحب عيرهم فكانوا يقولون قدمت عير قريش وخرجت عير قريش قال الصغاني ذكر إبراهيم الحربي في غريب الحديث من تأليفه في تسمية قريش قريشا سبعة أقوال وبسط الكلام وأنا أجمع ذلك مختصرا فقال سأل عبد الملك أباه عن ذلك فقال لتجمعهم إلى الحرم والثاني أنهم كانوا يتقرشون البياعات فيشترونها والثالث أنه جاء النضر بن كنانة في ثوب له يعني اجتمع في ثوبه فقالوا قد تقرش في ثوبه والرابع قالوا جاء إلى قومه فقالوا كأنه جمل قريش أي شديد والخامس أن ابن عباس سأله عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنهم لم سميت قريشا قال بدابة في البحر تسمى قريشا**.*
*والسادس قال عبد الملك بن مروان سمعت أن قصيا كان يقال له القرشي لم يسم قرشي قبله. والسابع قال معروف بن خربوذ سميت قريشا لأنهم كانوا يفتشون الحاج عن خلتهم فيسدونها انتهى*
*........*
*(ج1/ ص 81*
*قال الرشاطي الشام جمع شامة سميت بذلك لكثرة قراها وتداني بعضها ببعض فشبهت بالشامات وقيل سميت بسام بن نوح عليه السلام وذلك لأنه أول من نزلها فجعلت السين شينا وقال أبو عبيد لم يدخلها سام قط وقال أبو بكر بن الأنباري يجوز أن يكون مأخوذا من اليد الشومى وهي اليسرى لكونها من يسار الكعبة وحد الشام طولا من العريش إلى الفرات وقيل إلى بالس وقال أبو حيان في صحيحه أول الشام بالس وآخره العريش وأما حده عرضا فمن جبل طي من نحو القبلة إلى بحر الروم وما يسامت ذلك من البلاد وقال ابن حوقل أما طول الشام فخمس وعشرون مرحلة من ملطية إلى رفح. وأما عرضه فأعرض ما فيه طرفاه فأحد طرفيه من الفرات من جسر منبح على منبح ثم على قورص في حد قسرين ثم على العواصم في حد أنطاكية ثم مقطع جبل اللكام ثم على المصيصة ثم على أذنه ثم على طرسوس وذلك نحو عشر مراحل وهذا هو السمت المستقيم. وأما الطرف الآخر فهو من حد فلسطين فيأخذ من البحر من حد يافا حتى ينتهي إلى الرملة ثم إلى بيت المقدس ثم إلى أريحا ثم إلى زعز ثم إلى جبل الشراه إلى أن ينتهي إلى معان ومقدار هذا ست مراحل فأما ما بين هذين الطرفين من الشام فلا يكاد يزيد عرضه موضعا من الأردن ودمشق وحمص على أكثر من ثلاثة أيام وقال الملك المؤيد وقد عد ابن حوقل ملطية من جملة بلاد الشام وابن خرداذية جعلها من الثغور الجزيرية والصحيح أنها من الروم ودخله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل النبوة وبعدها ودخله أيضا عشرة آلاف صحابي قاله ابن عساكر في تاريخه وقال الكرماني دخله نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم مرتين قبل النبوة مرة مع عمه أبي طالب وهو ابن ثنتي عشرة سنة حتى بلغ بصرى وهو حين لقيه الراهب والتمس الرد إلى مكة*
*.......*
*(ج1/ ص 83)*
*وقال الجوهري والنسبة إلى المدينة النبوية مدني وإلى مدينة المنصور مديني وإلى مداين كسرى مدايني للفرق بين النسب لئلا تختلط. قلت ما ذكره محمول على الغالب وإلا فقد جاء فيه خلاف ذلك كما يجيء في أثناء الكتاب إن شاء الله*
*........*
*(ج1/ ص 84)*
*كانت حمص في قديم الزمان أشهر من دمشق وقال الثعلبي دخلها تسعمائة رجل من الصحابة افتتحها أبو عبيدة بن الجراح سنة ست عشرة قال الجواليقي وليست عربية تذكر وتؤنث قال البكري ولا يجوز فيها الصرف كما يجوز في هند لأنه اسم أعجمي وقال ابن التين يجوز الصرف وعدمه لقلة حروفه وسكون وسطه قلت إذا أنثته تمنعه من الصرف لأن فيه حينئذ ثلاث علل التأنيث والعجمة والعلمية*
*.........*
*(ج1/ ص 83)*
*(**في قباب حول دسكرة ... حولها الزيتون قد ينعا**)*
*وفي المغيث لأبي موسى الدسكرة بناء على صورة القصر فيها منازل وبيوت للخدم والحشم وفي الجامع الدسكرة تكون للملوك تتنزه فيها والجمع الدساكرة وقيل الدساكر بيوت الشراب وفي الكامل للمبرد قال أبو عبيدة هذا الشعر مختلف فيه فبعضهم ينسبه إلى الأحوص وبعضهم إلى يزيد بن معاوية وقال علي بن سليمان الأخفش الذي صح أنه ليزيد وزعم ابن السيد في كتابه المعروف بالغرر شرح كامل المبرد أنه لأبي دهبل الجمحي وقال الحافظ مغلطاي بعد أن نقل أن البيت المذكور للأخطل وفيه نظر من حيث أن هذا البيت ليس للأخطل وذلك أني نظرت عدة روايات من شعره ليعقوب وأبي عبيدة والأصمعي والسكري والحسن بن المظفر النيسابوري فلم أر فيها هذا البيت ولا شيئا على رويه قلت قائله يزيد بن معاوية بن أبي سفيان من قصيدة يتغزل بها في نصرانية كانت قد ترهبت في دير خراب عند الماطرون وهو بستان بظاهر دمشق يسمى اليوم المنطور وأولها*
*(**آب هذا الليل فاكتنعا ... وأمر النوم فامتنعا**)*
*(**راعيا للنجم ارقبه ... فإذا ما كوكب طلعا**)*
*..........*
*(ج1/ ص 85)*
*ال الكرماني قد ذكر البخاري حديث هرقل في كتابه في عشرة مواضع قلت ذكره في أربعة عشر موضعا الأول ههنا كما ترى الثاني في الجهاد عن إبراهيم بن حمزة عن إبراهيم بن سعد عن صالح الثالث في التفسير عن إبراهيم بن موسى عن هشام الرابع فيه أيضا عن عبد الله بن محمد عن عبد الرزاق قالا حدثنا معمر كلهم عن الزهري به الخامس في الشهادات عن إبراهيم بن حمزة عن إبراهيم بن سعد عن صالح عن الزهري مختصرا سألتك هل يزيدون أو ينقصون السادس في الجزية عن يحيى بن بكير عن الليث عن يونس عن الزهري مختصرا السابع في الأدب عن أبي بكير عن الليث عن عقيل عن الزهري مختصرا أيضا الثامن فيه أيضا عن محمد بن مقاتل عن عبد الله عن يونس عن الزهري مختصرا التاسع في الإيمان العاشر في العلم الحادي عشر في الأحكام الثاني عشر في المغازي الثالث عشر في خبر الواحد الرابع عشر في الاستئذان*
*......*
*(ج1/ ص 85)*
*قط*
*ط فيها لغتان أشهرهما فتح القاف وتشديد الطاء المضمومة قال الجوهري معناها الزمان يقال ما رأيته قط قال ومنهم من يقول قط بضمتين وقط بتخفيف الطاء وفتح القاف وضمها مع التخفيف وهي قليلة**........

(ج1/ 89)ملك الختان ضبط على وجهين أحدهما بفتح الميم وكسر اللام وهو رواية الكشميهني والآخر ضم الميم وإسكان اللام وكلاهما صحيح......(ج1/  ص 90)وله تعالى {فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت} أي فضرب فانفجرت فإن قلت ما معنى فاء الفصيحة قلت سميت بها لأنها يستدل بها على فصاحة المتكلم وهذا إنما سموها بها على رأي الزمخشري وهي تدل على محذوف هو سبب لما بعدها سواء كان شرطا أو معطوفا وقال الزمخشري في قوله تعالى {فانفجرت} الفاء متعلقة بمحذوف أي فضرب فانفجرت أو فإن ضربت فقد انفجرت كما ذكرنا في قوله تعالى {فتاب عليكم} وهي على هذا فاء فصيحة لا تقع إلا في كلام فصيح........(ج1/ ص 93 )كان ابن الناطور الواو فيه عاطفة لما قبلها داخلة في سند الزهري والتقدير عن الزهري أخبرني عبيد الله إلى آخره ثم قال الزهري وكان ابن الناطور يحدث فذكر هذه القصة فهي موصولة إلى ابن الناطور لا معلقة كما توهمه بعضهم وهذا موضع يحتاج فيه إلى التنبيه على هذا وعلى أن قصة ابن الناطور غير مروية بالإسناد المذكور عن أبي سفيان عنه وإنما هي عن الزهري وقد بين ذلك أبو نعيم في دلائل النبوة أن الزهري قال لقيته بدمشق في زمن عبد الملك بن مروان..........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : السبت 
الموافق : 7/ شوال / 1441 هجري
الموافق : 5/ مايو / 2020 ميلادي 
" تكلمة " 
وبه نستعين . 

*..........**كتاب الإيمان "* *( ج1/ ص 103)**دم كتاب الإيمان لأنه ملاك الأمر كله إذ الباقي مبني عليه مشروط به وبه النجاة في الدارين ثم أعقبه بكتاب العلم لأن مدار الكتب التي تأتي بعده كلها عليه وبه تعلم وتميز وتفصل وإنما أخره عن الإيمان لأن الإيمان أول واجب على المكلف أو لأنه أفضل الأمور على الإطلاق وأشرفها وكيف لا وهو مبدأ كل خير علما وعملا ومنشأ كل كمال دقا وجلا فإن قلت فلم قدم باب الوحي قلت قد ذكرت لك أن باب الوحي كالمقدمة في أول الجامع ومن شأنها أن تكون أمام المقصود وأيضا فالإيمان وجميع ما يتعلق به يتوقف عليه وشأن الموقوف عليه التقديم أو لأن الوحي أول خبر نزل من السماء إلى هذه الأمة ثم ذكر بعد ذلك كتاب الصلاة لأنها تالية الإيمان وثانيته في الكتاب والسنة أما الكتاب فقوله تعالى** {**الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاة**}* *وأما السنة فقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بني الإسلام على خمس الحديث ولأنها عماد الدين والحاجة إليها ماسة لتكررها كل يوم خمس مرات ثم أعقبها بالزكاة لأنها ثالثة الإيمان وثانية الصلاة فيهما ولاعتناء الشارع بها لذكرها أكثر من الصوم والحج في الكتاب والسنة ثم أعقبها بالحج لأن العبادة إما بدنية محضة أو مالية محضة أو مركبة منهما فرتبها على هذا الترتيب والمفرد مقدم على المركب طبعا فقدمه أيضا وضعا ليوافق الوضع الطبع وأما تقديم الصلاة على الزكاة فلما ذكرنا ولأن الحج ورد فيه تغليظات عظيمة بخلاف الصوم ولعدم سقوطه بالبدل لوجوب الإتيان به إما مباشرة أو استنابة بخلاف الصوم ثم أعقب الحج بالصوم**........**(ج1/ ص 102)**والقول الثاني أن الإيمان معرفة الله تعالى وحده بالقلب والإقرار باللسان ليس بركن فيه ولا شرط حتى أن من عرف الله بقلبه ثم جحد بلسانه ومات قبل أن يقربه فهو مؤمن كامل الإيمان وهو قول جهم بن صفوان وأما معرفة الكتب والرسل واليوم الآخر فقد زعم أنها غير داخلة في حد الإيمان وهذا بعيد من الصواب لمخالفة ظاهر الحديث والصواب ما حكاه**الكعبي عن جهم أن الإيمان معرفة الله تعالى مع معرفة كل ما علم بالضرورة كونه من دين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والفرقة الثانية قالوا أن الإيمان عمل باللسان فقد وهم أيضا فريقان الأول أن الإقرار باللسان هو الإيمان فقط ولكن شرط كونه إيمانا حصول المعرفة في القلب فالمعرفة شرط لكون الإقرار اللساني إيمانا لأنها داخلة في مسمى الإيمان وهو قول غيلان بن مسلم الدمشقي والفضل الرقاشي الثاني أن الإيمان مجرد الإقرار باللسان وهو قول الكرامية وزعموا أن المنافق مؤمن الظاهر كافر السريرة فيثبت له حكم المؤمنين في الدنيا وحكم الكافرين في الآخرة**...........**(ج1/ ص 103)**الفرقة الثالثة قالوا أن الإيمان عمل القلب واللسان معا أي في الإيمان الاستدلالي دون الذي بين العبد وبين ربه وقد اختلف هؤلاء على أقوال الأول أن الإيمان إقرار باللسان ومعرفة بالقلب وهو قول أبي حنيفة وعامة الفقهاء وبعض المتكلمين الثاني أن الإيمان هو التصديق بالقلب واللسان معا وهو قول بشر المريسي وأبي الحسن الأشعري الثالث أن الإيمان إقرار باللسان وإخلاص بالقلب فإن قلت ما حقيقة المعرفة بالقلب على قول أبي حنيفة رضي الله عنه قلت فسروها بشيئين الأول بالاعتقاد الجازم سواء كان اعتقادا تقليديا أو كان علما صادرا عن الدليل وهو الأكثر والأصح ولهذا حكموا بصحة إيمان المقلد الثاني بالعلم الصادر عن الدليل وهو الأقل فلذلك زعموا أن إيمان المقلد غير صحيح ثم اعلم أن لهؤلاء الفرقة اختلافا في موضع آخر أيضا وهو أن الإقرار باللسان هل هو ركن الإيمان أم شرط له في حق إجراء الأحكام قال بعضهم هو شرط لذلك حتى أن من صدق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في جميع ما جاء به من عند الله تعالى فهو مؤمن فيما بينه وبين الله تعالى وإن لم يقر بلسانه وقال حافظ الدين النسفي هو المروي عن أبي حنيفة رضي الله عنه وإليه ذهب الأشعري في أصح الروايتين وهو قول أبي منصور الماتريدي وقال بعضهم هو ركن لكنه ليس بأصلي له كالتصديق بل هو ركن زائد ولهذا يسقط حالة الإكراه والعجز وقال فخر الإسلام أن كونه ركنا زائدا مذهب الفقهاء وكونه شرطا لإجراء الأحكام مذهب المتكلمين**..........**(ج1/ ص 103)**الفرقة الرابعة قالوا أن الإيمان فعل القلب واللسان مع سائر الجوارح وهم أصحاب الحديث ومالك والشافعي وأحمد والأوزاعي وقال الإمام وهو مذهب المعتزلة والخوارج والزيدية أما أصحاب الحديث فلهم أقوال ثلاثة الأول أن المعرفة إيمان كامل وهو الأصل ثم بعد ذلك كل طاعة إيمان على حدة وزعموا أن الجحود وإنكار القلب كفر ثم كل معصية بعده كفر على حدة ولم يجعلوا شيئا من الطاعات إيمانا ما لم توجد المعرفة والإقرار ولا شيئا من المعاصي كفرا ما لم يوجد الجحود والإنكار لأن أصل الطاعات الإيمان وأصل المعاصي الكفر والفرع لا يحصل دون ما هو أصله وهو قول عبد الله بن سعيد القول الثاني أن الإيمان اسم للطاعات كلها فرائضها ونوافلها وهي بجملتها إيمان واحد وأن من ترك شيئا من الفرائض فقد انتقص إيمانه ومن ترك النوافل لا ينقص إيمانه القول الثالث أن الإيمان اسم للفرائض دون النوافل وأما المعتزلة فقد اتفقوا على أن الإيمان إذا عدى بالباء فالمراد به في الشرع التصديق يقال آمن بالله أي صدق فإن الإيمان بمعنى أداء الواجبات لا يمكن فيه هذه التعدية لا يقال فلان آمن بكذا إذا صلى أو صام بل يقال آمن لله كما يقال صلى لله فالإيمان المعدى بالباء يجري على طريق اللغة وأما إذا ذكر مطلقا غير معدى فقد اتفقوا على أنه منقول نقلا ثانيا من معنى التصديق إلى معنى آخر ثم اختلفوا فيه على وجوه أحدها أن الإيمان عبارة عن فعل كل الطاعات سواء كانت واجبة أو مندوبة أو من باب الاعتقادات أو الأقوال والأفعال وهو قول واصل بن عطاء وأبي الهذيل والقاضي عبد الجبار والثاني أنه عبارة عن فعل الواجبات فقط دون النوافل وهو قول أبي علي الجبائي وأبي هاشم والثالث أن الإيمان عبارة عن اجتناب كل ما جاء فيه الوعيد وهو قول النظام ومن أصحابه من قال شرط كونه مؤمنا عندنا وعند الله اجتناب كل الكبائر وأما الخوارج فقد اتفقوا على أن الإيمان بالله يتناول معرفة الله تعالى ومعرفة كل ما نصب الله عليه دليلا عقليا أو نقليا ويتناول طاعة الله تعالى في جميع ما أمر به ونهى صغيرا كان أو كبيرا قالوا مجموع هذه الأشياء هو الإيمان ويقرب من مذهب المعتزلة مذهب الخوارج ويقرب من مذهبهما ما ذهب إليه السلف وأهل الأثر أن الإيمان عبارة عن مجموع ثلاثة أشياء التصديق بالجنان والإقرار باللسان والعمل بالأركان إلا أن بين هذه المذاهب فرقا وهو أن من ترك شيئا من الطاعات سواء أكان من الأفعال أو الأقوال خرج من الإيمان عند**المعتزلة ولم يدخل في الكفر بل وقع في مرتبة بينهما يسمونها منزلة بين المنزلتين وعند الخوارج دخل في الكفر لأن ترك كل واحدة من الطاعات كفر عندهم وعند السلف لم يخرج من الإيمان وقال الشيخ أبو إسحق الشيرازي وهذه أول مسألة نشأت في الاعتزال ونقل عن الشافعي أنه قال الإيمان هو التصديق والإقرار والعمل فالمخل بالأول وحده منافق وبالثاني وحده كافر وبالثالث وحده فاسق ينجو من الخلود في النار ويدخل الجنة قال الإمام هذا في غاية الصعوبة لأن العمل إذا كان ركنا لا يتحقق الإيمان بدونه فغير المؤمن كيف يخرج من النار ويدخل الجنة قلت قد أجيب عن هذا الإشكال بأن الإيمان في كلام الشارع قد جاء بمعنى أصل الإيمان وهو الذي لا يعتبر فيه كونه مقرونا بالعمل كما في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم الإيمان أن تؤمن بالله وملائكته وبلقائه ورسله وتؤمن بالبعث والإسلام أن تعبد الله ولا تشرك به وتقيم الصلاة وتؤتي الزكاة المفروضة وتصوم رمضان الحديث وقد جاء بمعنى الإيمان الكامل وهو المقرون بالعمل كما في حديث وفد عبد القيس أتدرون ما الإيمان بالله وحده قالوا الله ورسوله أعلم قال شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وصيام رمضان وأن تعطوا من المغنم الخمس والإيمان بهذا المعنى هو المراد بالإيمان المنفي في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يزني الزاني حين يزني وهو مؤمن الحديث**........**(ج1/ ص 104)**الخلاف في المسألة لفظي لأنه راجع إلى تفسير الإيمان وأنه في أي المعنيين منقول شرعي وفي أيهما مجاز ولا خلاف في المعنى فإن الإيمان المنجي من دخول النار هو الثاني باتفاق جميع المسلمين والإيمان المنجي من الخلود في النار هو الأول باتفاق أهل السنة خلافا للمعتزلة والخوارج ومما يدل على ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث أبي ذر ما من عبد قال لا إله إلا الله ثم مات على ذلك إلا دخل الجنة قلت وإن زنى وإن سرق قال وإن زنى وإن سرق الحديث وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخرج من النار من في قلبه مثقال ذرة من الإيمان فالحاصل أن السلف والشافعي إنما جعلوا العمل ركنا من الإيمان بالمعنى الثاني دون الأول وحكموا مع فوات العمل ببقاء الإيمان بالمعنى الأول وبأنه ينجو من النار باعتبار وجوده وإن فات الثاني فبهذا يندفع الإشكال فإن قلت ما ماهية التصديق بالقلب قلت قال الإمام قولا حاصله أن المراد من التصديق الحكم الذهني بيان ذلك أن من قال أن العالم محدث ليس مدلول هذه الألفاظ كون العالم موصوفا بالحدوث بل حكم ذلك القائل بكون العالم حادثا فالحكم بثبوت الحدوث للعالم مغاير لثبوت الحدوث له فهذا الحكم الذهني بالثبوت أو الانتفاء أمر يعبر عنه في كل لغة بلفظ خاص به واختلاف الصيغ والعبارات مع كون الحكم الذهني أمرا واحدا يدل على أن الحكم الذهني أمر مغاير لهذه الصيغ والعبارات**.........**(ج1/ ص 104 )**المعتزلة ولم يدخل في الكفر بل وقع في مرتبة بينهما يسمونها منزلة بين المنزلتين وعند الخوارج دخل في الكفر لأن ترك كل واحدة من الطاعات كفر عندهم وعند السلف لم يخرج من الإيمان وقال الشيخ أبو إسحق الشيرازي وهذه أول مسألة نشأت في الاعتزال**..........**(ج1/ ص 105)**الإيمان الذي يجري بين العبد وبين ربه فإنه يتحقق بدون الإقرار فيمن عرف الله تعالى وسائر ما يجب الإيمان به بالدليل واعتقد ثبوتها ومات قبل أن يجد من الوقت قدر ما يتلفظ بكلمتي الشهادة أو وجده لكنه لم يتلفظ بهما فإنه يحكم بأنه مؤمن لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخرج من النار من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من الإيمان وهذا قلبه مملوء من الإيمان فكيف لا يكون مؤمنا فإن قيل يلزم من هذا أن لا يكون الإقرار باللسان معتبرا في الإيمان وهو خلاف الإجماع لأن الإجماع منعقد على أنه معتبر وإنما الخلاف في كونه ركنا أو شرطا قلت منع الغزالي هذا الإجماع وحكم بكونه مؤمنا وأن الامتناع عن النطق يجري مجرى المعاصي التي يؤتى بها مع الإيمان ومن كلامه يفهم جواز ترك الإقرار حالة الاختيار أيضا في الجملة وهو بمعنى ثان لكونه ركنا زائدا الثاني أنه يدل على أن أعمال سائر الجوارح غير داخلة فيه لأنه عطف العمل الصالح على الإيمان**....**(ج1/ ص 106)**ال أهل السنة من اعتقد أركان الدين من التوحيد والنبوة والصلاة والزكاة والصوم والحج تقليدا فإن اعتقد مع ذلك جواز ورود شبهة عليها وقال لا آمن ورود شبهة يفسدها فهو كافر وإن لم يعتقد جواز ذلك بل جزم على ذلك الاعتقاد فقد اختلفوا فيه فمنهم من قال أنه مؤمن وإن كان عاصيا بترك النظر والاستدلال المؤديين إلى معرفة قواعد الدين كسائر فساق المسلمين وهو في مشيئة الله تعالى إن شاء عفا عنه وأدخله الجنة وإن شاء عذبه بقدر ذنبه وعاقبة أمره الجنة لا محالة وهو مذهب أبي حنيفة ومالك والشافعي وأحمد بن حنبل والأوزاعي والثوري وأهل الظاهر وعبد الله بن سعيد القطان والحارث بن أسد وعبد العزيز بن يحيى المكي وأكثر المتكلمين وقال عامة المعتزلة أنه ليس بمؤمن ولا كافر وقال أبو هاشم أنه كافر فعندهم إنما يحكم بإيمانه إذا عرف ما يجب الإيمان به من أصول الدين بالدليل العقلي على وجه يمكنه مجادلة الخصوم وحل جميع ما يورد عليه من الشبه حتى إذا عجز عن شيء**من ذلك لم يحكم بإسلامه وقال الأشعري وقوم من المتكلمين لا يستحق أن يطلق عليه اسم الإيمان إلا بعد أن يعرف كل مسألة من مسائل أصول الدين بدليل عقلي غير أن الشرط أن يعرف ذلك بقلبه سواء أحسن العبارة عنه أو لا يعني لا يشترط أن يقدر على التعبير عن الدليل بلسانه ويبينه مرتبا موجها**........**(ج1/ ص 107)**أن الإيمان هل يزيد وينقص وهو أيضا من فروع اختلافهم في حقيقة الإيمان فقال بعض من ذهب إلى أن الإيمان هو التصديق أن حقيقة التصديق شيء واحد لا يقبل الزيادة والنقصان وقال آخرون أنه لا يقبل النقصان لأنه لو نقص لا يبقى إيمانا ولكن يقبل الزيادة لقوله تعالى** {**وإذا تليت عليهم آياته زادتهم إيمانا**}* *ونحوها من الآيات وقال الداودي سئل مالك عن نقص الإيمان وقال قد ذكر الله تعالى زيادته في القرآن وتوقف عن نقصه وقال لو نقص لذهب كله وقال ابن بطال مذهب جماعة من أهل السنة من سلف الأمة وخلفها أن الإيمان قول وعمل يزيد وينقص والحجة على ذلك ما أورده البخاري قال فإيمان من لم تحصل له الزيادة ناقص وذكر الحافظ أبو القاسم هبة الله اللالكائي في كتاب شرح أصول اعتقاد أهل السنة والجماعة أن الإيمان يزيد بالطاعة وينقص بالمعصية وبه قال من الصحابة عمر بن الخطاب وعلي وابن مسعود ومعاذ وأبو الدرداء وابن عباس وابن عمر وعمار وأبو هريرة وحذيفة وسلمان وعبد الله بن رواحة وأبو أمامة وجندب بن عبد الله وعمير بن حبيب وعائشة رضي الله تعالى عنهم ومن التابعين كعب الأحبار وعروة وعطاء وطاوس ومجاهد وابن أبي مليكة وميمون بن مهران وعمر بن عبد العزيز وسعيد بن جبير والحسن ويحيى بن أبي كثير والزهري وقتادة وأيوب ويونس وابن عون وسليمان التيمي وإبراهيم النخعي وأبو البحتري وعبد الكريم الجريري وزيد بن الحارث والأعمش ومنصور والحكم وحمزة الزيات وهشام بن حسان ومعقل بن عبيد الله الجريري ثم محمد بن أبي ليلى والحسن بن صالح ومالك بن مغول ومفضل بن مهلهل**.......**(ج1/ ص 108 )**وذكر أبو الحسن عبد الرحمن بن عمر في كتاب الإيمان ذلك عن خلق قال وأما توقف مالك عن القول بنقصان الإيمان فخشيه أن يتناول عليه موافقة الخوارج وقال رسته ما ذاكرت أحدا من أصحابنا من أهل العلم مثل علي بن المديني وسليمان يعني ابن حرب والحميدي وغيرهم إلا يقولون الإيمان قول وعمل يزيد وينقص وكذا روى عن عمير بن حبيب وكان من أصحاب الشجرة وحكاه اللالكائي في كتاب السنن عن وكيع وسعيد بن عبد العزيز وشريك وأبي بكر بن أبي عياش وعبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة والحمادين وأبي ثور والشافعي وأحمد بن حنبل وقال الإمام هذا البحث لفظي لأن المراد بالإيمان إن كان هو التصديق فلا يقبلهما وإن كان الطاعات فيقبلهما ثم قال الطاعات مكملة للتصديق فكل ما قام من الدليل على أن الإيمان لا يقبل الزيادة والنقصان كان مصروفا إلى أصل الإيمان الذي هو التصديق وكل ما دل على كون الإيمان يقبل الزيادة والنقصان فهو مصروف إلى الكامل وهو مقرون بالعمل وقال بعض المتأخرين الحق أن الإيمان يقبلهما سواء كان عبارة عن التصديق مع الأعمال وهو ظاهر أو بمعنى التصديق وحده لأن التصديق بالقلب هو الاعتقاد الجازم وهو قابل للقوة والضعف**......**(ج1/ ص 109 )**ن الإسلام مغاير للإيمان أو هما متحدان فنقول الإسلام في اللغة الانقياد والإذعان وفي الشريعة الانقياد لله بقبول رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالتلفظ بكلمتي الشهادة والإتيان بالواجبات والانتهاء عن المنكرات كما دل عليه جواب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين سأله جبريل عليه السلام عن الإسلام في الحديث الذي رواه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه حيث قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الإسلام أن تعبد الله ولا تشرك به شيئا وتقيم الصلاة وتؤدي الزكاة المفروضة وتصوم رمضان ويطلق الإسلام على دين محمد يقال دين الإسلام كما يقال دين اليهودية والنصرانية قال الله تعالى** {**إن الدين عند الله الإسلام**}* *وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم ذاق طعم الإيمان من رضي بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا ثم اختلف العلماء فيهما فذهب المحققون إلى أنهما متغايران وهو الصحيح وذهب بعض المحدثين والمتكلمين وجمهور المعتزلة إلى أن الإيمان هو الإسلام والإسمان مترادفان شرعا وقال الخطابي والصحيح من ذلك أن يقيد الكلام ولا يطلق وذلك أن المسلم قد يكون في بعض الأحوال دون بعض والمؤمن مسلم في جميع الأحوال فكل مؤمن مسلم وليس كل مسلم مؤمنا وإذا حملت الأمر على هذا استقام لك تأويل الآيات واعتدل القول فيها ولم يختلف شيء منها وأصل الإيمان التصديق وأصل الإسلام الاستسلام والانقياد فقد يكون المرء مسلما في الظاهر غير منقاد في الباطن وقد يكون صادقا بالباطن غير منقاد في الظاهر قلت هذه إشارة إلى أن بينهما عموما وخصوصا مطلقا كما صرح به بعض الفضلاء والحق أن بينهما عموما وخصوصا من وجه لأن الإيمان أيضا قد يوجد بدون الإسلام كما في شاهق الجبل إذا عرف الله بعقله وصدق بوجوده ووحدته وسائر صفاته قبل أن تبلغه دعوة نبي وكذا في الكافر إذا اعتقد جميع ما يجب الإيمان به اعتقادا جازما ومات فجأة قبل الإقرار والعمل والحاصل أن بيان النسبة بين الإيمان والإسلام بالمساواة أو بالعموم والخصوص موقوف على تفسير الإيمان فقال المتأخرون هو تصديق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بما علم مجيئه به ضرورة والحنفية التصديق والإقرار والكرامية الإقرار وبعض المعتزلة الأعمال والسلف التصديق بالجنان والإقرار باللسان والعمل بالأركان فهذه أقوال خمسة الثلاثة منها بسيطة وواحد مركب ثنائي والخامس مركب ثلاثي**..........

(ج1/ ص 110)أَن الْإِيمَان هَل هُوَ مَخْلُوق أم لَا فَذهب جمَاعَة إِلَى أَنه مَخْلُوق فَمنهمْ الْحَارِث المحاسبي وجعفر بن حَرْب وَعبد الله بن كلاب وَعبد الْعَزِيز الْمَكِّيّ وَذكر عَن أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل وَجَمَاعَة من أَصْحَاب الحَدِيث أَنهم قَالُوا الْإِيمَان غير مَخْلُوق وَأحسن مَا قيل فِيهِ مَا رُوِيَ عَن الْفَقِيه أبي اللَّيْث السَّمرقَنْدِي أَنه قَالَ أَن الْإِيمَان إِقْرَار وهداية فالإقرار صنع العَبْد وَهُوَ مَخْلُوق وَالْهِدَايَة صنع الرب وَهُوَ غير مَخْلُوق........(ج1/ ص 110)رَان الْمَشِيئَة بِالْإِيمَان فَقَالَت طَائِفَة لَا بُد من قرانها وَحكى هَذَا عَن أَكثر الْمُتَكَلِّمين وَقَالَت طَائِفَة بجوازها وَقَالَ بعض الشَّافِعِيَّة هُوَ الْمُخْتَار وَقَول أهل التَّحْقِيق وَقَالَت طَائِفَة بِجَوَاز الْأَمريْنِ قَالَ بعض الشَّافِعِيَّة هُوَ حسن وَقَالَت الْحَنَفِيَّة لَا يَصح ذَلِك فَمن قَارن إيمَانه بِالْمَشِيئَةِ لم يَصح إيمَانه وَرووا مَا ذكر فِي كتاب أبي سعيد مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ بن مهْدي النقاش عَن أنس رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ يرفعهُ من زعم أَن الْإِيمَان يزِيد وَينْقص فقد خرج من أَمر الله وَمن قَالَ أَنا مُؤمن إِن شَاءَ الله فَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِي الْإِسْلَام نصيب وَفِيه أَيْضا من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة يرفعهُ الْإِيمَان ثَابت لَيْسَ بِهِ زِيَادَة وَلَا نقص نقصانه وزيادته كفر وَمن حَدِيث أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ يرفعهُ من زعم أَن الْإِيمَان يزِيد وَينْقص فزيادته نقص ونقصه كفر وَفِي كل ذَلِك نظر...........(ج1/ ص111)تّفق أهل السّنة من الْمُحدثين وَالْفُقَهَاء والمتكلمين على مَا قَالَه النَّوَوِيّ أَن الْمُؤمن الَّذِي يحكم بِأَنَّهُ من أهل الْقبْلَة وَلَا يخلد فِي النَّار لَا يكون إِلَّا من اعْتقد بِقَلْبِه دين الْإِسْلَام اعتقادا جَازِمًا خَالِيا من الشكوك ونطق مَعَ ذَلِك بِالشَّهَادَتَي  ْنِ قَالَ فَإِن اقْتصر على أَحدهمَا لم يكن من أهل الْقبْلَة أصلا بل يخلد فِي النَّار إِلَّا أَن يعجز عَن النُّطْق لخلل فِي لِسَانه أَو لعدم التَّمَكُّن مِنْهُ لمعالجة الْمنية أَو لغير ذَلِك فَإِنَّهُ حِينَئِذٍ يكون مُؤمنا بالاعتقاد من غير لفظ وَإِذا نطق بهما لم يشْتَرط مَعَهُمَا أَن يَقُول وَأَنا برىء من كل دين خَالف دين الْإِسْلَام على الْأَصَح إِلَّا أَن يكون من كفار يَعْتَقِدُونَ اخْتِصَاص الرسَالَة بالعرب وَلَا يحكم بِإِسْلَامِهِ حَتَّى يتبرأ وَمن أَصْحَابنَا من اشْترط التبرىء مُطلقًا وَهُوَ غلط لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أمرت أَن أقَاتل النَّاس حَتَّى يشْهدُوا أَن لَا إِلَه إِلَّا الله وَأَن مُحَمَّدًا رَسُول الله وَمِنْهُم من استحبه مُطلقًا كالاعتراف بِالْبَعْثِ أما إِذا اقْتصر الْكَافِر على قَوْله لَا إِلَه إِلَّا الله وَلم يَقُول مُحَمَّد رَسُول الله فَالْمَشْهُور من مَذْهَبنَا وَمذهب الْجُمْهُور أَنه لَا يكون مُسلما وَمن أَصْحَابنَا من قَالَ يصير مُسلما وَيُطَالب بِالشَّهَادَةِ الْأُخْرَى فَإِن أَبى جعل مُرْتَدا وَحجَّة الْجُمْهُور الرِّوَايَة السالفة وَهِي مُقَدّمَة على هَذِه لِأَنَّهَا زِيَادَة من ثِقَة وَلَيْسَ فِيهَا نفي للشَّهَادَة الثَّانِيَة وَإِنَّمَا أَن فِيهَا تَنْبِيها على الْأُخْرَى وأعرب القَاضِي حُسَيْن فَشرط فِي ارْتِفَاع السَّيْف عَنهُ أَن يقر بأحكامها مَعَ النُّطْق بهَا فَأَما مُجَرّد قَوْلهَا فَلَا وَهُوَ عَجِيب مِنْهُ وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ اشْترط القَاضِي أَبُو الطّيب من أَصْحَابنَا التَّرْتِيب بَين كلمتي الشَّهَادَة فِي صِحَة الْإِسْلَام فَيقدم الْإِقْرَار بِاللَّه على الْإِقْرَار بِرَسُولِهِ وَلم أر من وَافقه وَلَا من خَالفه وَذكر الْحَلِيمِيّ........( ج1/ ص 111)قَالَ أَبُو الْحسن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عمر بن يزِيد رسته حَدثنَا الْحميدِي حَدثنِي يحيى بن سليم الطَّائِفِي قَالَ سَأَلت عشرَة من الْفُقَهَاء فكلهم قَالُوا الْإِيمَان قَول وَعمل الثَّوْريّ وَهِشَام بن حسان وَابْن جريج وَمُحَمّد بن عَمْرو بن عُثْمَان والمثنى بن الصَّباح وَنَافِع بن عمر الجُمَحِي وَمُحَمّد بن مُسلم الطَّائِفِي وَمَالك بن أنس وفضيل بن عِيَاض وسُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة قَالَ رسته وَحدثنَا بعض أَصْحَابنَا عَن عبد الرَّزَّاق قَالَ سَمِعت معمرا وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ يَقُولَانِ الْإِيمَان قَول وَعمل يزِيد وَينْقص قَالَ الله تَعَالَى {ليزدادوا إِيمَانًا مَعَ إِيمَانهم وزدناهم هدى وَيزِيد الله الَّذِي اهتدوا هدى وَالَّذين اهتدوا زادهم هدى وآتاهم تقواهم ويزداد الَّذين آمنُوا إِيمَانًا}.........(ج1/ ص112)ان البخاري كثيرا مَا يسْتَدلّ لترجمة الْبَاب بِالْقُرْآنِ وَبِمَا وَقع لَهُ من سنة مُسندَة وَغَيرهَا أَو أثر من الصَّحَابَة أَو قَول للْعُلَمَاء وَنَحْو ذَلِك وَلَكِن ذكر هَذِه الْآيَات مَا كَانَ يُنَاسب إِلَّا فِي بَاب زِيَادَة الْإِيمَان ونقصانه فَإِن قلت الْآيَات دلّت على الزِّيَادَة فَقَط وَالْمَقْصُود بَيَان الزِّيَادَة وَالنُّقْصَان كليهمَا قلت قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي كل مَا قبل الزِّيَادَة لَا بُد أَن يكون قَابلا للنقصان ضَرُورَة....(ج1/ ص 112)وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة أَيْضا عَن أبي فُضَيْل عَن اللَّيْث عَن عَمْرو بن مرّة عَن الْبَراء قَالَ قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أوثق عرى الْإِسْلَام الْحبّ فِي الله والبغض فِي الله وَأخرج التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث معَاذ بن أنس الْجُهَنِيّ أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ من أعْطى لله وَمنع لله وَأحب لله وَأبْغض لله فقد اسْتكْمل الْإِيمَان وَقَالَ هَذَا حَدِيث مُنكر وَأخرج أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أبي أُمَامَة أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ من أحب لله وَأبْغض لله وَأعْطى لله وَمنع لله فقد اسْتكْمل الْإِيمَان (وَكتب عمر بن الْعَزِيز إِلَى عدي بن عدي إِن للْإيمَان فراض وَشَرَائِع وحدودا وسننا فَمن استكملها اسْتكْمل الْإِيمَان وَمن لم يستكملها لم يستكمل الْإِيمَان فَإِن أعش فسأبينها لكم حَتَّى تعملوا بهَا وَإِن أمت فَمَا أَنا على صحبتكم بحريص) الْكَلَام فِيهِ على أَنْوَاع: الأول فِي تَرْجَمَة عمر وعدي أما عمر فَهُوَ ابْن عبد الْعَزِيز بن مَرْوَان بن الحكم بن الْعَاصِ بن أُميَّة بن عبد شمس الْأمَوِي الْقرشِي الإِمَام الْعَادِل أحد الْخُلَفَاء الرَّاشِدين سمع عبد الله بن جَعْفَر وأنسا وَغَيرهمَا وَصلى أنس خَلفه قبل خِلَافَته ثمَّ قَالَ مَا رَأَيْت أحدا أشبه صَلَاة برَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من هَذَا الْفَتى تولى الْخلَافَة سنة تسع وَتِسْعين وَمُدَّة خِلَافَته سنتَانِ وَخَمْسَة أشهر نَحْو خلَافَة الصّديق رَضِي الله عَنهُ فَمَلَأ الأَرْض قسطا وعدلا وَأمه حَفْصَة بنت عَاصِم بن عمر بن الْخطاب رَضِي الله عَنهُ ولد بِمصْر وَتُوفِّي بدير سمْعَان بحمص يَوْم الْجُمُعَة لخمس لَيَال بَقينَ من رَجَب سنة إِحْدَى وَمِائَة وَقَالَ القَاضِي جمال الدّين بن وَاصل وَالظَّاهِر عِنْدِي أَن دير سمْعَان هُوَ الْمَعْرُوف الْآن بدير النقيرة من عمل معرة النُّعْمَان فَإِن قَبره هُوَ هَذَا الْمَشْهُور وَأوصى أَن يدْفن مَعَه شَيْء كَانَ عِنْده من شعر رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وأظفاره وَقَالَ إِذا مت فَاجْعَلُوهُ فِي كفني فَفَعَلُوا ذَلِك وَقَالَ الإِمَام أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل يرْوى فِي الحَدِيث أَن الله تَعَالَى يبْعَث على رَأس كل مائَة عَام من يصحح لهَذِهِ الْأمة دينهَا فَنَظَرْنَا فِي الْمِائَة الأولى فَإِذا هُوَ عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي تَهْذِيب الْأَسْمَاء حمله الْعلمَاء فِي الْمِائَة الأولى على عمر وَالثَّانيَِة على الشَّافِعِي وَالثَّالِثَة على ابْن شُرَيْح وَقَالَ الْحَافِظ ابْن عَسَاكِر هُوَ الشَّيْخ أَبُو الْحسن الْأَشْعَرِيّ وَالرَّابِعَة على ابْن أبي سهل الصعلوكي وَقيل القَاضِي الباقلاني وَقيل أَبُو حَامِد الإسفرايني وَفِي الْخَامِسَة على الْغَزالِيّ انْتهى وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي لَا مطمح لليقين فِيهِ فللحنفية أَن يَقُولُوا هُوَ الْحسن بن زِيَاد فِي الثَّانِيَة والطَّحَاوِي فِي الثَّالِثَة وأمثالهما وللمالكية أَنه أَشهب فِي الثَّانِيَة وهلم جرا وللحنابلة أَنه الْخلال فِي الثَّالِثَة والراغوني فِي الْخَامِسَة إِلَى غير ذَلِك وللمحدثين أَنه يحيى بن معِين فِي الثَّانِيَة وَالنَّسَائِيّ فِي الثَّالِثَة وَنَحْوهمَا ولأولي الْأَمر أَنه الْمَأْمُون والمقتدر والقادر وللزهاد أَنه مَعْرُوف الْكَرْخِي فِي الثَّانِيَة والشبلي فِي الثَّالِثَة وَنَحْوهمَا وَأَن تَصْحِيح الدّين متناول لجَمِيع أَنْوَاعه مَعَ أَن لَفْظَة من تحْتَمل التَّعَدُّد فِي الْمُصَحح وَقد كَانَ قبيل كل مائَة أَيْضا من يصحح وَيقوم بِأَمْر الدّين وَإِنَّمَا المُرَاد من انْقَضتْ الْمِائَة وَهُوَ حَيّ عَالم مشار إِلَيْهِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِي البُخَارِيّ سوى حَدِيث وَاحِد رَوَاهُ فِي الاستقراض من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة فِي الْفلس وَفِي الروَاة أَيْضا عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز بن عمرَان بن مِقْلَاص روى لَهُ النَّسَائِيّ فَقَط........(ج1/ ص 114)بْرَاهِيم هُوَ ابْن آزر وَهُوَ تارح بِفَتْح الرَّاء الْمُهْملَة وَفِي آخِره حاء مُهْملَة فآزر اسْم وتارح لقب لَهُ وَقيل عَكسه قَالَ ابْن هِشَام هُوَ إِبْرَاهِيم بن تارح وَهُوَ آزر بن ناحور بن ساروح بن أرعو بن فالخ بن عيبر بن شالخ بن أرفخشد بن سَام بن نوح بن لامك بن متوشلخ بن أَخْنُوخ بن يرد بن مهلاييل بن قابن بن فانوش بن شِيث بن آدم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام وَلَا خلاف عِنْدهم فِي عدد هَذِه الْأَسْمَاء وسردها على مَا ذكرنَا وَإِن اخْتلفُوا فِي ضَبطهَا وَإِبْرَاهِيم اسْم عبراني قَالَ الْمَاوَرْدِيّ مَعْنَاهُ أَب رَحِيم وَكَانَ آز رمن أهل حران وَولد إِبْرَاهِيم بكوثا من أَرض الْعرَاق وَكَانَ إِبْرَاهِيم يتجر فِي الْبَز وَهَاجَر من أَرض الْعرَاق إِلَى الشَّام وَبلغ عمره مائَة وخمسا وَسبعين سنة وَقيل مِائَتي سنة وَدفن بِالْأَرْضِ المقدسة وقبره مَعْرُوف بقرية حبرون بِالْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَهِي الَّتِي تسمى الْيَوْم ببلدة الْخَلِيل الثَّانِي أَن مَعْنَاهُ لِيَزْدَادَ وَهُوَ الْمَعْنى الَّذِي أَرَادَهُ البُخَارِيّ.............(ج1/ ص 115 )وَأخرج هَذَا الْأَثر رسته بِسَنَد صَحِيح عَن أبي زُهَيْر قَالَ حَدثنَا الْأَعْمَش عَن أبي ظبْيَان عَن عَلْقَمَة عَنهُ قَالَ الصَّبْر نصف الْإِيمَان وَالْيَقِين الْإِيمَان كُله ثمَّ قَالَ وَحدثنَا عبد الرَّحْمَن قَالَ حَدثنَا سُفْيَان عَن الْأَعْمَش عَن أبي ظبْيَان بِمثلِهِ وَأخرجه أَبُو نعيم فِي الْحِلْية وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي الزّهْد حَدِيثه مَرْفُوعا وَلَا يثبت رَفعه وروى أَحْمد فِي كتاب الزّهْد عَن وَكِيع عَن شريك عَن هِلَال عَن عبد الله بن حَكِيم قَالَ سَمِعت ابْن مَسْعُود رَضِي الله عَنهُ يَقُول فِي دُعَائِهِ اللَّهُمَّ زِدْنَا إِيمَانًا ويقينا وفقها........(ج1/ ص 116)وَلَا يَصح قَول من قَالَ أَنه أسلم قبل أَبِيه وَهَاجَر قبله واستصغر عَن أحد وَشهد الخَنْدَق وَمَا بعْدهَا وَهُوَ أحد السِّتَّة الَّذين هم أَكثر الصَّحَابَة رِوَايَة وَأحد العبادلة الْأَرْبَعَة وثانيهم ابْن عَبَّاس وثالثهم عبد الله بن عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ ورابعهم عبد الله بن الزبير وَوَقع فِي مبهمات النَّوَوِيّ وَغَيرهَا أَن الْجَوْهَرِي أثبت ابْن مَسْعُود مِنْهُم وَحذف ابْن عَمْرو وَلَيْسَ كَمَا ذكره كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ فِيمَا مضى وَوَقع فِي شرح الرَّافِعِيّ فِي الْجِنَايَات عد ابْن مَسْعُود مِنْهُم وَحذف ابْن الزبير وَابْن عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ وَهُوَ غَرِيب مِنْهُ............(ج1/ ص 118 )وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ وَقع فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ وَغَيرهمَا من كتب أَئِمَّة الحَدِيث الِاحْتِجَاج بِكَثِير من المبتدعة غير الدعاة إِلَى بدعتهم وَلم تزل السّلف وَالْخلف على قبُول الرِّوَايَة مِنْهُم وَالِاسْتِدْلَا  ل بهَا وَالسَّمَاع مِنْهُم وأسماعهم من غير إِنْكَار...........(ج1/ ص 121)الَ الدَّاودِيّ لما فتحت مَكَّة سقط فرض الْجِهَاد على من يعد من الْكفَّار وَهُوَ فرض على من يليهم وَكَانَ أَولا فرضا على الْأَعْيَان وَقيل هُوَ مَذْهَب ابْن عمر رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا وَالثَّوْري وَابْن شبْرمَة إِلَّا أَن ينزل الْعَدو فيأمر الإِمَام بِالْجِهَادِ وَجَاء فِي البُخَارِيّ فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث فِي التَّفْسِير أَن رجلا قَالَ لِابْنِ عمر مَا حملك على أَن تحج عَاما وتعتمر عَاما وتترك الْجِهَاد وَفِي بَعْضهَا فِي أَوله أَن رجلا قَالَ لِابْنِ عمر أَلا نغزو قَالَ سَمِعت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ بني الْإِسْلَام على خمس الحَدِيث فَهَذَا يدل على أَن ابْن عمر كَانَ لَا يرى فرضيته إِمَّا مُطلقًا كَمَا نقل عَنهُ أَو فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت....(ج1/ ص 122)وَجَاء هُنَا بني الْإِسْلَام على خمس شَهَادَة أَن لَا إِلَه إِلَّا الله وَجَاء فِي بعض طرقه على أَن يوحد الله وَفِي أُخْرَى على أَن يعبد الله وَيكفر بِمَا دونه بدل الشَّهَادَة قَالَ بَعضهم جَاءَت الأولى على نقل اللَّفْظ وَمَا عَداهَا على الْمَعْنى وَقد اخْتلف فِي هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة وَهُوَ جَوَاز نقل الحَدِيث بِالْمَعْنَى من الْعَالم بمواقع الْأَلْفَاظ وتركيبها وَأما من لَا يعرف ذَلِك فَلَا خلاف فِي تَحْرِيمه عَلَيْهِ وَجَاء هَهُنَا وَالْحج وَصَوْم رَمَضَان بِتَقْدِيم الْحَج وَفِي طَرِيقين لمُسلم وَفِي بعض الطّرق بِتَقْدِيم رَمَضَان وَفِي بَعْضهَا فَقَالَ رجل الْحَج وَصِيَام رَمَضَان وَقَالَ ابْن عمر لَا صِيَام رَمَضَان وَالْحج هَكَذَا سمعته من رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَاخْتلف النَّاس فِي الْجمع بَين الرِّوَايَات فَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ تحمل مشاحة ابْن عمر على أَنه كَانَ لَا يرى رِوَايَة الحَدِيث بِالْمَعْنَى وَإِن أَدَّاهُ بِلَفْظ يحْتَمل أَو كَانَ يرى الْوَاو توجب التَّرْتِيب فَتجب الْمُحَافظَة على اللَّفْظ لِأَنَّهُ قد تتَعَلَّق بِهِ أَحْكَام وَقيل أَن ابْن عمر رَوَاهُ على الْأَمريْنِ وَلكنه لما رد عَلَيْهِ الرجل قَالَ لَا ترد على مَا لَا علم لَك بِهِ كَمَا رَوَاهُ فِي أَحدهمَا وَقيل يحْتَمل أَنه كَانَ نَاسِيا لِلْأُخْرَى عِنْد الْإِنْكَار وَمِنْهُم من قَالَ الصَّوَاب تَقْدِيم الصَّوْم وَالرِّوَايَة الْأُخْرَى وهم لإنكار ابْن عمر وزجره عِنْد ذكرهَا واستضعف هَذَا بِأَنَّهُ يجر إِلَى توهين الرِّوَايَة الصَّحِيحَة وطر وَاحْتِمَال الْفساد عِنْد فَتحه لأَنا لَو فتحنا هَذَا الْبَاب لارتفع الوثوق بِكَثِير من الرِّوَايَات إِلَّا الْقَلِيل وَلِأَن الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ فِي الصَّحِيح وَلَا تنَافِي بَينهمَا كَمَا تقدم من جَوَاز رِوَايَة الْأَمريْنِ قَالَ القَاضِي وَقد يكون رد ابْن عمر الرجل إِلَى تَقْدِيم رَمَضَان لِأَن وجوب صَوْم رَمَضَان نزل فِي السّنة الثَّانِيَة من الْهِجْرَة وفريضة الْحَج فِي سنة سِتّ وَقيل تسع بِالْمُثَنَّاةِ فجَاء لفظ ابْن عمر على نسقها فِي التَّارِيخ وَالله أعلم وَقَالَ ابْن صَلَاح مُحَافظَة ابْن عمر على مَا سَمعه حجَّة لمن قَالَ بترتيب الْوَاو قلت لِلْجُمْهُورِ أَن يجيبوا عَن ذَلِك بِأَن تَقْدِيم الصَّوْم لتقدم زَمَنه كَمَا ذَكرْنَا...........(ج1/ ص 122)قَالَ ابْن بطال: التَّصْدِيق أول منَازِل الْإِيمَان، والاستكمال إِنَّمَا هُوَ بِهَذِهِ الْأُمُور. .........(ج1/ ص 123)قَالَ الْمَازرِيّ: اخْتلف النَّاس فِيمَن عصى الله من أهل الشَّهَادَتَيْن  ِ: فَقَالَت المرجئة: لَا تضر الْمعْصِيَة مَعَ الْإِيمَان،وَقَالَت الْخَوَارِج: تضره بهَا وَيكفر بهَا،وَقَالَت الْمُعْتَزلَة: يخلد بهَا فَاعل الْكَبِيرَة وَلَا يُوصف بِأَنَّهُ مُؤمن وَلَا كَافِر،لَكِن يُوصف بِأَنَّهُ فَاسق: وَقَالَت الأشعرية: بل هُوَ مُؤمن وَأَن عذب، وَلَا بُد من دُخُوله الْجنَّة.............(ج1/ ص 123)وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  ،رَحمَه الله: البراسم للخير، وَلكُل فعل مرضِي وَفِي (الغريبين) الْبر: الاتساع فِي الْإِحْسَان وَالزِّيَادَة مِنْهُ. وَقَالَ السّديّ: {لن تنالوا الْبر حَتَّى تتفقوا} (آل عمرَان: 92) يَعْنِي: الْجنَّة وَالْبر: أَيْضا: الصِّلَة وَهُوَ اسْم جَامع للخير كُله، وَفِي (الْجَامِع) و (الْجَمْرَة) : الْبر ضد العقوق، وَفِي (مثلث) ابْن السَّيِّد: الْإِكْرَام، كَذَا نَقله عَنهُ فِي (الواعي) : وَذكر ابْن عديس عَنهُ: الْبر،بِالْكَسْرِ: الْخَيْر. وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ: الخطابُ لأهل الْكتاب، لِأَن الْيَهُود تصلي قبل الْمغرب إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس، وَالنَّصَارَى قبل الْمشرق، وَذَلِكَ أَنهم أَكْثرُوا الْخَوْض فِي أَمر الْقبْلَة حِين تحول رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى الْكَعْبَة، وَزعم كل وَاحِد من الْفَرِيقَيْنِ أَن الْبر التَّوَجُّه، إِلَى قبلته،............(ج1/ ص 124)أَبُو هُرَيْرَة اخْتلف فِي اسْمه وَاسم أَبِيه على نَحْو ثَلَاثِينَ قولا،وأقربها: عبد الله، أَو عبد الرَّحْمَن بن صَخْر الدوسي، وَهُوَ أول من كني بِهَذِهِ الكنية لهرة كَانَ يلْعَب بهَا، كناه النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بذلك،وَقيل: وَالِده، وَكَانَ عريف أهل الصّفة، أسلم عَام خَيْبَر بالِاتِّفَاقِ وشهدها مَعَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر: لم يخْتَلف فِي اسْم أحد فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة وَلَا فِي الْإِسْلَام كالاختلاف فِيهِ، وَلَا فِي الْإِسْلَام كالاختلاف فِيهِ،وروى أَنه قَالَ: كَانَ يُسمى فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة: عبد شمس،وَسمي فِي الْإِسْلَام: عبد الرَّحْمَن، وَاسم أمه مَيْمُونَة،وَقيل: أُميَّة،وَقد أسلمت بِدُعَاء رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَقَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة: نشأت يَتِيما، وَهَاجَرت مِسْكينا، وَكنت أَجِيرا لبسرة بنت غَزوَان خَادِمًا لَهَا، فزوجنيها الله تَعَالَى، فَالْحَمْد لله الَّذِي جعل الدّين قواماً، وَجعل أَبَا هُرَيْرَة إِمَامًا. قَالَ: وَكنت أرعى غنما،وَكَانَ لي هرة صَغِيرَة أَلعَب بهَا فكنوني بهَا وَقيل: رَآهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَفِي كمه هرة،فَقَالَ: يَا أَبَا هُرَيْرَة، وَهُوَ أَكثر الصَّحَابَة رِوَايَة بِإِجْمَاع، رُوِيَ لَهُ خَمْسَة آلَاف حَدِيث وثلثمائة وَأَرْبَعَة وَسَبْعُونَ حَدِيثا، اتفقَا على ثَلَاثمِائَة وَخَمْسَة وَعشْرين، وَانْفَرَدَ البُخَارِيّ بِثَلَاثَة وَتِسْعين، وَمُسلم بِمِائَة وَتِسْعين روى عَنهُ أَكثر من ثَمَانمِائَة رجل من صَاحب وتابعوَمن الروَاة عَنهُ: ابْنه الْمُحَرر، بحاء مُهْملَة ثمَّ رَاء مكررة، مَاتَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ سنة تسع وَخمسين، وَقيل: ثَمَان، وَقيل: سبع، وَدفن بِالبَقِيعِ وَهُوَ ابْن ثَمَان وَسبعين سنة، وَالَّذِي يَقُوله النَّاس: إِن قَبره بِقرب عسقلان لَا أصل لَهُ فاجتنبه، نعم هُنَاكَ قبر خيسعة بن جندرة الصَّحَابِيّ؛ وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة من الْأَفْرَاد لَيْسَ فِي الصَّحَابَة من اكتنى بِهَذِهِ الكنية سواهُ، وَفِي الروَاة آخر اكتنى بِهَذِهِ الكنية، يروي عَن مَكْحُول وَعنهُ أَبُو الْمليح الرقي، لَا يعرف. وَآخر اسْمه مُحَمَّد بن فرَاش الضبعِي، روى لَهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه، مَاتَ سنة خمس وَأَرْبَعين وَمِائَتَيْنِ، وَفِي الشَّافِعِيَّة آخر اكتنى بِهَذِهِ الكنية، واسْمه ثَابت بن شبْل، قَالَ عبد الْغفار فِي حَقه: شيخ فَاضل مناظر.

............(ج1/ ص 125 )وَقع هُنَا من طَرِيق أبي زيد الْمروزِي: (الْإِيمَان بضع وَسِتُّونَ شُعْبَة) ، وَفِي مُسلم وَغَيره من حَدِيث سُهَيْل،عَن عبد الله بن دِينَار: (بضع وَسَبْعُونَ أَو بضع وَسِتُّونَ) ، وَرَوَاهُ أَيْضا من حَدِيث الْعَقدي،عَن سُلَيْمَان: (بضع وَسَبْعُونَ شُعْبَة) . وَكَذَا وَقع فِي البُخَارِيّ من طَرِيق أبي ذَر الْهَرَوِيّ،وَفِي رِوَايَة أبي دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَغَيرهمَا من رِوَايَة سُهَيْل: (بضع وَسَبْعُونَ) بِلَا شكّ، ورجحها القَاضِي عِيَاض، وَقَالَ إِنَّهَا الصَّوَاب. وَكَذَا رجحها الْحَلِيمِيّ وجماعات مِنْهُم: النَّوَوِيّ لِأَنَّهَا زِيَادَة من ثِقَة فَقبلت، وقدمت وَلَيْسَ فِي رِوَايَة الْأَقَل مَا يمْنَعهَا. وَقَالَ ابْن الصّلاح: الْأَشْبَه تَرْجِيح الْأَقَل لِأَنَّهُ الْمُتَيَقن، وَالشَّكّ من سُهَيْل، كَمَا قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ. وَقد رُوِيَ عَن سُهَيْل عَن جرير: (وَسَبْعُونَ) من غير شكّ، وَكَذَا رِوَايَة سُلَيْمَان ابْن بِلَال فِي مُسلم وَفِي البُخَارِيّ (بضع وَسِتُّونَ) وَقَالَ ابْن الصّلاح: فِي البُخَارِيّ فِي نسخ بِلَادنَا: (إلاَّ سِتُّونَ) ،وَفِي لفظ لمُسلم: (فأفضلها قَول: لَا إِلَه إِلَّا الله، وَأَدْنَاهَا إمَاطَة الْأَذَى عَن الطَّرِيق، وَالْحيَاء شُعْبَة من الْإِيمَان) ......(ج1/ ص 126)قد اتّفق أهل السّنة من الْمُحدثين وَالْفُقَهَاء والمتكلمين على أَن الْمُؤمن الَّذِي يحكم بإيمانه، وَأَنه من أهل الْقبْلَة، وَلَا يخلد فِي النَّار، هُوَ الَّذِي يعْتَقد بِقَلْبِه دين الْإِسْلَام اعتقاداً جَازِمًا خَالِيا من الشكوك، ونطق بِالشَّهَادَتَي  ْنِ، فَإِن اقْتصر على أَحدهمَا لم يكن من أهل الْقبْلَة إلاَّ إِذا عجز عَن النُّطْق، فَإِنَّهُ يكون مُؤمنا إلاّ مَا حَكَاهُ القَاضِي عِيَاض فِي (كتاب الشِّفَاء) فِي أَن: من اعْتقد دين الْإِسْلَام بِقَلْبِه، وَلم ينْطق بِالشَّهَادَتَي  ْنِ من غير عذر مَنعه من القَوْل، إِن ذَلِك نافعه فِي الدَّار الْآخِرَة، على قَول ضَعِيف. وَقد يكون فائزاً، لكنه غير الْمَشْهُور، وَالله أعلم..........(ج1/ ص 126)قَالَ الإِمَام أَبُو حَاتِم بن حبَان بِكَسْر الْحَاء وَتَشْديد الْمُوَحدَة، البستي، فِي كتاب (وصف الْإِيمَان وشعبه) تتبعت معنى هَذَا الحَدِيث مُدَّة، وعددت الطَّاعَات فَإِذا هِيَ تزيد على هَذَا الْعدَد شَيْئا كثيرا، فَرَجَعت إِلَى السّنَن، فعددت كل طَاعَة عَددهَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، من الْإِيمَان، فَإِذا هِيَ تنقص على الْبضْع وَالسبْعين، فَرَجَعت إِلَى كتاب الله تَعَالَى، فعددت كل طَاعَة عدهَا الله من الْإِيمَان فَإِذا هِيَ تنقص عَن الْبضْع وَالسبْعين، فضممت إِلَى الْكتاب السّنَن، واسقطت الْعَاد، فَإِذا كل شَيْء عده الله وَرَسُوله عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، من الْإِيمَان بضع وَسَبْعُونَ، لَا يزِيد عَلَيْهَا وَلَا ينقص.فَعلمت أَن مُرَاد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم؛ أَن هَذَا الْعدَد فِي الْكتاب وَالسّنة انْتهى.........(ج1/ ص 128)قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: وَلَا يقْدَح عدم معرفَة ذَلِك على التَّفْصِيل فِي الْإِيمَان، إِذْ أصُول الْإِيمَان وفروعه مَعْلُومَة مُحَققَة، وَالْإِيمَان بِأَن هَذَا الْعدَد وَاجِب على الْجُمْلَة، وتفصيل تِلْكَ الْأُصُول وتعيينها على هَذَا الْعدَد يحْتَاج إِلَى تَوْقِيف. وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: هَذِه منحصرة فِي علم الله وَعلم رَسُوله، مَوْجُودَة فِي الشَّرِيعَة، غير أَن الشَّرْع لم يوقفنا عَلَيْهَا، وَذَلِكَ لَا يضرنا فِي علمنَا بتفاصيل مَا كلفنا بِهِ، فَمَا أمرنَا بِالْعلمِ بِهِ عَملنَا، وَمَا نَهَانَا عَنهُ انتهينا، وَإِن لم نحط بحصر أعداده. وَقَالَ أَيْضا: الْإِيمَان اسْم يتشعب إِلَى أُمُور ذَوَات عدد جِمَاعهَا الطَّاعَة، وَلِهَذَا صَار من صَار من الْعلمَاء إِلَى أَن النَّاس مفاضلون فِي درج الْإِيمَان، وَإِن كَانُوا متساوين فِي اسْمه. وَكَانَ بَدْء الْإِيمَان كلمة الشَّهَادَة، وَأقَام رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بَقِيَّة عمره يَدْعُو النَّاس إِلَيْهَا، وسمى من أَجَابَهُ إِلَى ذَلِك مُؤمنا إِلَى أَن نزلت الْفَرَائِض، وَبِهَذَا الِاسْم خوطبوا عِنْد إِيجَابهَا عَلَيْهِم...........(ج1/ ص 128)وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: وَقد بَين النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَعلَى هَذِه الشّعب وَأَدْنَاهَا، كَمَا ثَبت فِي الصَّحِيح،من قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (أَعْلَاهَا لَا إِلَه إِلَّا الله وَأَدْنَاهَا أماطة الأذي عَن الطَّرِيق) فَبين أَن أَعْلَاهَا التَّوْحِيد الْمُتَعَيّن على كل مُكَلّف، وَالَّذِي لَا يَصح شَيْء غَيره من الشّعب إلاَّ بعد صِحَّته، وَأَن أدناها دفع مَا يتَوَقَّع بِهِ ضَرَر الْمُسلمين، وَبَقِي بَينهمَا تَمام الْعدَد، فَيجب علينا الْإِيمَان بِهِ وَإِن لم نَعْرِف أَعْيَان جَمِيع أَفْرَاده، كَمَا نؤمن بِالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ وَإِن لم نَعْرِف أعيانهم وأسماءهم. انْتهى.........(ج1/ ص 128)وَقد صنف فِي تعْيين هَذِه الشّعب جمَاعَة،مِنْهُم: الإِمَام أَبُو عبد الله الْحَلِيمِيّ صنف فِيهَا كتابا أسماه: (فَوَائِد الْمِنْهَاج) ،والحافظ أَبُو بكر الْبَيْهَقِيّ وَسَماهُ: (شعب الْإِيمَان) ،وَإِسْحَاق ابْن الْقُرْطُبِيّ وَسَماهُ: (كتاب النصايح) ،وَالْإِمَام أَبُو حَاتِم وَسَماهُ: (وصف الْإِيمَان وشعبه) . وَلم أر أحدا مِنْهُم شفى العليل، وَلَا أروى الغليل. فَنَقُول مُلَخصا بعون الله تَعَالَى وتوفيقه: إِن أصل الْإِيمَان هُوَ: التَّصْدِيق بِالْقَلْبِ وَالْإِقْرَار بِاللِّسَانِ، وَلَكِن الْإِيمَان الْكَامِل التَّام هُوَ التَّصْدِيق وَالْإِقْرَار وَالْعَمَل، فَهَذِهِ ثَلَاثَة أَقسَام. فَالْأول: يرجع إِلَى الاعتقاديات، وَهِي تتشعب إِلَى ثَلَاثِينَ شُعْبَة. الأولى: الْإِيمَان بِاللَّه تَعَالَى، وَيدخل فِيهِ الْإِيمَان بِذَاتِهِ وَصِفَاته وتوحيده بِأَن لَيْسَ كمثله شَيْء. الثَّانِيَة: اعْتِقَاد حُدُوث مَا سوى الله تَعَالَى. الثَّالِثَة: الْإِيمَان بملائكته. الرَّابِعَة: الْإِيمَان بكتبه. الْخَامِسَة: الْإِيمَان برسله. السَّادِسَة: الْإِيمَان بِالْقدرِ خَيره وشره. السَّابِعَة: الْإِيمَان بِالْيَوْمِ الآخر، وَيدخل فِيهِ السُّؤَال بالقبر وعذابه، والبعث والنشور والحساب وَالْمِيزَان والصراط. الثَّامِنَة: الوثوق على وعد الْجنَّة وَالْخُلُود فِيهَا. التَّاسِعَة: الْيَقِين بوعيد النَّار وعذابها وَأَنَّهَا لَا تفنى. الْعَاشِرَة: محبَّة الله تَعَالَى. الْحَادِيَة عشر: الْحبّ فِي الله والبغض فِي الله، وَيدخل فِيهِ حب الصَّحَابَة الْمُهَاجِرين وَالْأَنْصَار، وَحب آل الرَّسُول صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم. الثَّانِيَة عشر: محبَّة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَيدخل فِيهِ الصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِ وَاتِّبَاع سنته. الثَّالِثَة عشر: الْإِخْلَاص، وَيدخل فِيهِ ترك الرِّيَاء والنفاق. الرَّابِعَة عشر: التَّوْبَة والندم. الْخَامِسَة عشر: الْخَوْف. السَّادِسَة عشر: الرَّجَاء. السَّابِعَة عشر: ترك الْيَأْس والقنوط. الثَّامِنَة عشر: الشُّكْر. التَّاسِعَة عشر: الْوَفَاء. الْعشْرُونَ: الصَّبْر. الْحَادِيَة وَالْعشْرُونَ. التَّوَاضُع، وَيدخل فِيهِ توقير الأكابر. الثَّانِيَة وَالْعشْرُونَ: الرَّحْمَة والشفقة، وَيدخل فِيهِ الشَّفَقَة على الأصاغر. الثَّالِث وَالْعشْرُونَ: الرضاء بِالْقضَاءِ. الرَّابِعَة وَالْعشْرُونَ: التَّوَكُّل. الْخَامِسَة وَالْعشْرُونَ: ترك الْعجب والزهو، وَيدخل فِيهِ ترك مدح نَفسه وتزكيتها. السَّادِسَة وَالْعشْرُونَ: ترك الْحَسَد. السَّابِعَة وَالْعشْرُونَ: ترك الحقد.........(ج1/ ص 129)مِنْهَا مَا قيل: لم جعل الْحيَاء من الْإِيمَان؟وَأجِيب: بِأَنَّهُ باعث على أَفعَال الْخَيْر، ومانع عَن الْمعاصِي، وَلكنه رُبمَا يكون تخلقا واكتساباً كَسَائِر أَعمال الْبر، وَرُبمَا يكون غريزة، لَكِن اسْتِعْمَاله على قانون الشَّرْع يحْتَاج إِلَى اكْتِسَاب وَنِيَّة، فَهُوَ من الْإِيمَان لهَذَا. الثَّانِي: مَا قيل: إِنَّه قد ورد: (الْحيَاء لَا يَأْتِي إِلَّا بِخَير) وَورد: (الْحيَاء خير كُله) ، فَصَاحب الْحيَاء قد يستحي أَن يواجه بِالْحَقِّ فَيتْرك أمره بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهْيه عَن الْمُنكر، فَكيف يكون هَذَا من الْإِيمَان؟وَأجِيب: بِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بحياء حَقِيقَة، بل هُوَ عجز ومهانة، وَإِنَّمَا تَسْمِيَته حَيَاء من إِطْلَاق بعض أهل الْعرف، أَطْلقُوهُ مجَازًا لمشابهته الْحيَاء الْحَقِيقِيّ،وَحَقِيقَته: خلق يبْعَث على اجْتِنَاب الْقَبِيح، وَيمْنَع من التَّقْصِير فِي حق ذِي الْحق وَنَحْوه،وَأولى الْحيَاء: الْحيَاء من الله تَعَالَى، وَهُوَ أَن لَا يراك الله حَيْثُ نهاك، وَذَاكَ إِنَّمَا يكون عَن معرفَة ومراقبة،وَهُوَ المُرَاد بقوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (أَن تعبد الله كَأَنَّك ترَاهُ فَإِن لم تكن ترَاهُ فَإِنَّهُ يراك) ، وَقد خرج التِّرْمِذِيّ عَنهُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام،أَنه قَالَ: (اسْتَحْيوا من الله حق الْحيَاء. قَالُوا: إِنَّا نستحي وَالْحَمْد لله،فَقَالَ: لَيْسَ ذَلِك، وَلَكِن الاستحياء من الله تَعَالَى حق الْحيَاء أَن تحفظ الرَّأْس وَمَا حوى والبطن وَمَا وعى، وتذكر الْمَوْت والبلى، فَمن فعل ذَلِك فقد استحيى من الله حق الْحيَاء) . وَقَالَ الْجُنَيْد: رُؤْيَة الآلاء أَي: النعم، ورؤية التَّقْصِير يتَوَلَّد بَينهمَا حَالَة تسمى الْحيَاء الثَّالِث. مَا قيل: لِمَ أفرد الْحيَاء بِالذكر من بَين سَائِر الشّعب؟وَأجِيب: بِأَنَّهُ كالداعي إِلَى سَائِر الشّعب، فَإِن الْحَيّ يخَاف فضيحةلدُّنْيَا وفظاعة الْآخِرَة فينزجر عَن الْمعاصِي ويمتثل الطَّاعَات كلهَا،وَقَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ: معنى إِفْرَاد الْحيَاء بِالذكر بعد دُخُوله فِي الشّعب كَأَنَّهُ يَقُول: هَذِه شُعْبَة وَاحِدَة من شعبه، فَهَل تحصى شعبه كلهَا؟ هَيْهَات ان الْبَحْر لَا يغْرف.....(ج1/ ص 131)الشعْبِيّ: نِسْبَة إِلَى شعب، بطن من هَمدَان، بِسُكُون الْمِيم وبالدال الْمُهْملَة،وَيُقَال: هُوَ من حمير، وعداده فِي هَمدَان، وَنسب إِلَى جبل بِالْيمن نزله حسان بن عَمْرو والحميري وَلَده، وَدفن بِهِ،وَقَالَ الْهَمدَانِي: الشّعب الْأَصْغَر بطن،مِنْهُم: عَامر بن شرَاحِيل. قَالَ: والشعب الْأَصْفَر بن شرَاحِيل بن حسان ابْن الشّعب الْأَكْبَر بن عَمْرو بن شعْبَان. وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي: شعب جبل بِالْيمن، وَهُوَ ذُو شعبتين، نزله حسان بن عَمْرو الْحِمْيَرِي وَولده فنسبوا إِلَيْهِ،وَأَن من نزل من أَوْلَاده بِالْكُوفَةِ يُقَال لَهُم: شعبيون. مِنْهُم عَامر الشّعبِيّ،وَمن كَانَ مِنْهُم بِالشَّام قيل لَهُم: شعبيون وَمن كَانَ مِنْهُم بِالْيمن يُقَال لَهُم: آل ذِي شعبين،وَمن كَانَ مِنْهُم بِمصْر وَالْمغْرب يُقَال لَهُم: الأشعوب............(ج1/ ص 132)الَ القَاضِي عِيَاض وَغَيره: المُرَاد: الْكَامِل الْإِسْلَام وَالْجَامِع لخصاله مَا لم يؤذ مُسلما بقول وَلَا فعل، وَهَذَا من جَامع كَلَامه عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،وفصيحه كَمَا يُقَال: المَال الْإِبِل، وَالنَّاس الْعَرَب، على التَّفْضِيل لَا على الْحصْر، وَقد بَين البُخَارِيّ مَا يبين هَذَا التَّأْوِيل،وَهُوَ قَول السَّائِل: أَي الْإِسْلَام خير؟قَالَ: من سلم الْمُسلمُونَ من لِسَانه وَيَده. وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: مَعْنَاهُ أَن الْمُسلم الممدوح من كَانَ هَذَا وَصفه، وَلَيْسَ ذَلِك على معنى أَن من لم يسلم النَّاس مِنْهُ مِمَّن دخل فِي عقد الْإِسْلَام فَلَيْسَ ذَلِك بِمُسلم، وَكَانَ ذَلِك خَارِجا عَن الْملَّة أَيْضا،إِنَّمَا هُوَ كَقَوْلِك: النَّاس الْعَرَب، تُرِيدُ أَن أفضل النَّاس الْعَرَب، فههنا المُرَاد أفضل الْمُسلمين من جمع إِلَى أَدَاء حُقُوق الله أَدَاء حُقُوق الْمُسلمين والكف عَن أعراضهم، وَكَذَلِكَ المُهَاجر الممدوح هُوَ الَّذِي جمع إِلَى هجران وَطنه مَا حرم الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ، وَنفي اسْم الشَّيْء على معنى نفي الْكَمَال عَنهُ مستفيض فِي كَلَامهم. قلت: وَكَذَا إِثْبَات اسْم الشَّيْء على الشَّيْء على معنى إِثْبَات الْكَمَال مستفيض فِي كَلَامهم........(ج1/ ص 133)قيل لم قرن اللِّسَان بِالْيَدِ؟أُجِيب: بِأَن الْإِيذَاء بِاللِّسَانِ وَالْيَد أَكثر من غَيرهمَا. فَاعْتبر الْغَالِب. وَمِنْهَا: مَا قيل: لم قدم اللِّسَان على الْيَد؟أُجِيب: بإن إِيذَاء اللِّسَان أَكثر وقوعاً وأسهل. وَلِأَنَّهُ أَشد نكاية،وَلِهَذَا كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول لحسان: (اهج الْمُشْركين فَإِنَّهُ أشق عَلَيْهِم من رشق النبل) وَقَالَ الشَّاعِر:(جراحات السنان لَهَا التئام ... وَلَا يلتام مَا جرح اللِّسَان).........(ج1/ ص 133)فَأخْرج البُخَارِيّ هَذَا التَّعْلِيق لينبه بِهِ على سَماع الشّعبِيّ من عبد الله بن عَمْرو، فعلى هَذَا لَعَلَّ الشّعبِيّ بلغه ذَاك عَن عبد الله بن عَمْرو، ثمَّ لقِيه فَسَمعهُ مِنْهُ. ......(ج1/ ص 133 )وَقَالَ قطب الدّين فِي شَرحه: هَذَا من تعليقات البُخَارِيّ، لِأَن البُخَارِيّ، لم يلْحق أَبَا مُعَاوِيَة وَلَا عبد الْأَعْلَى، والْحَدِيث الْمُعَلق عِنْد أهل الحَدِيث هُوَ الَّذِي حذف من مُبْتَدأ إِسْنَاده وَاحِد فَأكْثر، وَقد أَكثر البُخَارِيّ فِي صَحِيحه وَلم يَسْتَعْمِلهُ مُسلم إلاَّ قَلِيلا،قَالَ أَبُو عَمْرو بن الصّلاح: فِيمَا جَاءَ بِصِيغَة الْجَزْم، كقال وَحدث وَذكر،دون مَا جَاءَ بِغَيْر صيغته: كيروى وَيذكر، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ ذَلِك لِأَن صَاحِبي (الصَّحِيحَيْنِ) ترجما كتابهما بِالصَّحِيحِ من أَخْبَار رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،فلولا أَنه عِنْدهمَا مُسْند مُتَّصِل صَحِيح لم يستجيز أَن يدخلا فِي كِتَابَيْهِمَا
.........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / " عمدة القاري " للحافظ العيني 

اليوم : الجمعة 
الموافق : 13/ شوال / 1441 هجري
الموافق : 5/ 6/ 2020 ميلادي 


*,,,,,,,,,*
*باب : أي الإسلام أفضل ؟* 
*(ج1/ ص 135 )*
*وَقد علم أَن أقسامه على خَمْسَة أوجه**.* *شَرط**:* *نَحْو** {**أياً مَا تدعوا فَلهُ الْأَسْمَاء الْحسنى**} (**الْإِسْرَاء: 110**)* *،** {**أَيّمَا الْأَجَليْنِ قضيت فَلَا عدوان على**} (**الْقَصَص: 28**)* *وموصول: نَحْو**: {**لننزعن من كل شيعَة أَيهمْ أَشد**} (**مَرْيَم: 69**)* *التَّقْدِير: لننزعن الَّذِي هُوَ أَشد**.* *وَصفَة للنكرة**:* *نَحْو زيد رجل أَي رجل،**أَي**:* *كَامِل فِي صِفَات الرِّجَال**.* *وَحَال للمعرفة**:* *كَقَوْلِك مَرَرْت بِعَبْد الله أَي رجل**.* *ووصلة مَا فِيهِ**:* *ال،**نَحْو**:* *يَا أَيهَا الرجل**.* *وَالْخَامِس**:* *الِاسْتِفْهَام: نَحْو**: {**أَيّكُم زادته هَذِه إِيمَانًا**} (**التَّوْبَة: 124**) . {**فَبِأَي حَدِيث بعده يُؤمنُونَ**} (**الْأَعْرَاف: 185 والمرسلات: 50**) .* *وَمِنْه الحَدِيث**.* *فَإِن قيل**:* *شَرط أَن تدخل على مُتَعَدد، وَهَهُنَا دخلت على مُفْرد لِأَن نفس الْإِسْلَام لَا تعدد فِيهِ**.* *قلت**:* *فِيهِ حذف تَقْدِيره: أَي أَصْحَاب الْإِسْلَام أفضل؟**وَيُؤَيّد هَذَا التَّقْدِير رِوَايَة مُسلم**: (**أَي الْمُسلمين أفضل**)* *؟ وَقد قدر الشَّيْخ قطب الدّين، والكرماني فِي** (**شرحيهما**) :* *أَي خِصَال الْإِسْلَام أفضل*
*........*
*(ج1/ ص 138)*
*وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *جعل صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أفضلهَا إطْعَام الطَّعَام الَّذِي هُوَ قوام الْأَبدَان، ثمَّ جعل خير الْأَقْوَال فِي الْبر وَالْإِكْرَام إفشاء السَّلَام الَّذِي يعم وَلَا يخص من عرف وَمن لم يعرف، حَتَّى يكون خَالِصا لله تَعَالَى، بَرِيئًا من حَظّ النَّفس والتصنع، لِأَنَّهُ شعار الْإِسْلَام، فَحق كل مُسلم فِيهِ شَائِع،**ورد فِي حَدِيث**: (**إِن السَّلَام فِي آخر الزَّمَان للمعرفة يكون**)* *،**وَمِنْهَا مَا قيل**:* *جَاءَ فِي الْجَواب هَهُنَا أَن الْخَيْر أَن تطعم الطَّعَام، وَفِي الحَدِيث الَّذِي قبله أَنه من سلم الْمُسلمُونَ. فَمَا وَجه التَّوْفِيق بَينهمَا؟**أُجِيب**:* *بِأَن الجوابين كَانَا فِي وَقْتَيْنِ، فَأجَاب فِي كل وَقت بِمَا هُوَ الْأَفْضَل فِي حق السَّامع أَو أهل الْمجْلس،**فقد يكون ظهر من أَحدهمَا**:* *قلَّة المراعاة ليده وَلسَانه وإيذاء الْمُسلمين،**وَمن الثَّانِي**:* *إمْسَاك من الطَّعَام وتكبر، فأجابهما على حسب حَالهمَا، أَو علم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن السَّائِل الأول يسْأَل عَن أفضل التروك، وَالثَّانِي عَن خير الْأَفْعَال؛ أَو أَن الأول يسْأَل عَمَّا يدْفع المضار، وَالثَّانِي عَمَّا يجلب المسار، أَو أَنَّهُمَا بِالْحَقِيقَةِ متلازمان إِذْ الْإِطْعَام مُسْتَلْزم لِسَلَامَةِ الْيَد، وَالسَّلَام لِسَلَامَةِ اللِّسَان**.* *قلت**:* *يَنْبَغِي أَن يُقيد هَذَا بالغالب أَو فِي الْعَادة، فَافْهَم**.*
*.....*
*(ج1/ ص 140)*
*الَ البُخَارِيّ فِي** (**تَارِيخه**)* *مُسَدّد بن مسرهد بن مسربل بن مرعبل وَلم يزدْ على هَذَا، وَكَذَا مُسلم فِي كتاب الكنى،**غير أَنه قَالَ**:* *مغربل بدل مرعبل،**وَقَالَ أَبُو عَليّ الخالدي الْهَرَوِيّ**:* *مُسَدّد بن مسرهد بن مسربل بن مغربل بن مرعبل بن ارندل إِلَى آخر مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ**.* *قلت**:* *فالخمسة الأول على لفظ صِيغَة الْمَفْعُول، ومسدد من التسديد،**وسرهدته من سرهتده أَي**:* *أَحْسَنت غداءه وسمنته،**ومسربل من سربلته أَي**:* *ألبسته الْقَمِيص،**ومغربل من غربلته أَي**:* *قطعته،**ومرعبل من رعبلته أَي**:* *مزقته، وَالثَّلَاثَة الْأَخِيرَة لَعَلَّهَا عجميات، وَهِي بِالدَّال الْمُهْملَة وَالنُّون، وعرندل بِالْعينِ الْمُهْملَة، وبالعجمة هُوَ الْأَصَح**.*
*........*
*(ج1/ ص 141)*
*وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ فِي** (**الْكَشَّاف**) :* *يُقَال: لم يكن فِي هَذِه الْأمة أكمه غير قَتَادَة،**أَي**:* *مَمْسُوح الْعين، غير قَتَادَة السدُوسِي صَاحب التَّفْسِير، توفّي بواسط سنة سبع عشرَة وَمِائَة،**وَقيل**:* *ثَمَانِي عشرَة وَمِائَة،**وَهُوَ ابْن سِتّ وَخمسين أَو**:* *سبع وَخمسين. روى لَهُ الْجَمَاعَة،**وَلَيْسَ فِي الْكتب السِّتَّة من اسْمه**:* *قَتَادَة، من التَّابِعين وتابعيهم غَيره*
*......*
*(ج1/ ص 141)*
*خَادِم رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، خدمه عشر سِنِين، رُوِيَ لَهُ عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْفَا حَدِيث وَمِائَتَا حَدِيث وست وَثَمَانُونَ حَدِيثا، اتفقَا على مائَة وَثَمَانِية وَسِتِّينَ حَدِيثا مِنْهَا، وَانْفَرَدَ البُخَارِيّ بِثَلَاثَة وَثَمَانِينَ حَدِيثا، وَمُسلم بِأحد وَتِسْعين حَدِيثا. وَكَانَ أَكثر الصَّحَابَة ولدا**.* *وَقَالَت أمه**:* *يَا رَسُول الله خويدمك أنس ادْع الله لَهُ فَقَالَ: اللَّهُمَّ بَارك فِي مَاله وَلَده، وأطل عمره، واغفر ذَنبه**.* *فَقَالَ**:* *لقد دفنت من صلبي مائَة، إلاَّ اثْنَيْنِ، وَكَانَ لَهُ بُسْتَان يحمل فِي سنة مرَّتَيْنِ وَفِيه ريحَان يَجِيء مِنْهُ ريح الْمسك،**وَقَالَ**:* *لقد بقيت حَتَّى سئمت من الْحَيَاة وَأَنا أَرْجُو الرَّابِعَة،**قيل**:* *عمر مائَة سنة وَزِيَادَة، وَهُوَ آخر من مَاتَ من الصَّحَابَة بِالْبَصْرَةِ، وغسله مُحَمَّد بن سِيرِين سنة ثَلَاث وَتِسْعين زمن الْحجَّاج،**وَدفن فِي قصره على نحوفرسخ وَنصف من الْبَصْرَة**:* *وَيُقَال: إِنَّمَا كني بِأبي حَمْزَة بِالْحَاء الْمُهْملَة ببقلة كَانَ يُحِبهَا. روى لَهُ الْجَمَاعَة**.*
*........*
*(ج1/ ص 141)*
*د صرح أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل وَالنَّسَائِيّ فِي روايتهما بِسَمَاع قَتَادَة لَهُ من أنس فانتفت تُهْمَة تدليسه**.*
*
........*
*(ج1/ ص 141)*
*لْمحبَّة فقد قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *أَصْلهَا الْميل إِلَى مَا يُوَافق الْمُحب، ثمَّ الْميل قد يكون بِمَا يستلذه بحواسه بِحسن الصُّورَة وَبِمَا يستلذه بعقله، كمحبة الْفضل وَالْجمال، وَقد يكون لإحسانه إِلَيْهِ وَدفعه المضار عَنهُ**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *المُرَاد بالميل هُنَا الإختياري دون الطَّبْع والقسري، وَالْمرَاد أَيْضا بِأَن يحب الخ. أَن يحصل لِأَخِيهِ نَظِير مَا يحصل لَهُ لَا عينه، سَوَاء كَانَ ذَلِك فِي الْأُمُور المحسوسة أَو المعنوية،*
*وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**: المُرَاد من قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (حَتَّى يحب لِأَخِيهِ مَا يحب لنَفسِهِ) أَن يحب لِأَخِيهِ من الطَّاعَات والمباحات، وَظَاهره يَقْتَضِي التَّسْوِيَة وَحَقِيقَته التَّفْضِيل. لِأَن كل أحد يحب أَن يكون أفضل النَّاس، فَإِذا أحب لِأَخِيهِ مثله فقد دخل هُوَ من جملَة المفضولين، وَكَذَلِكَ الْإِنْسَان يحب أَن ينتصف من حَقه ومظلمته، فَإِذا كَانَت لِأَخِيهِ عِنْده مظْلمَة*
*.....*
*(ج1/ ص 145)*
*وَلَفظ الْيَد من المتشابهات،**فَفِي مثل هَذَا افترق الْعلمَاء على فرْقَتَيْن**:* *إِحْدَاهمَا: مَا تسمى مفوضة: وهم الَّذين يفوضون الْأَمر فِيهَا إِلَى الله تَعَالَى قائلين**: {**وَمَا يعلم تَأْوِيله إِلَّا الله**} (**آل عمرَان: 7**)* *وَالْأُخْرَى: تسمى مؤولة، وهم الَّذين يؤولون مثل هَذَا،**كَمَا يُقَال**:* *المُرَاد من الْيَد الْقُدْرَة، عاطفين** {**والراسخون فِي الْعلم**} (**آل عمرَان: 7**)* *على: الله وَالْأول أسلم، وَالثَّانِي أحكم**.* *قلت**:* *ذكر أَبُو حنيفَة أَن تَأْوِيل الْيَد بِالْقُدْرَةِ، وَنَحْو ذَلِك يُؤَدِّي إِلَى التعطيل، فَإِن الله تَعَالَى أثبت لنَفسِهِ يدا، فَإِذا أولت بِالْقُدْرَةِ يصير عين التعطيل، وَإِنَّمَا الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي فِي مثل هَذَا أَن نؤمن بِمَا ذكره الله من ذَلِك على مَا أَرَادَهُ، وَلَا نشتغل بتأويله،**فَنَقُول**:* *لَهُ يَد على مَا أَرَادَهُ لَا كيد المخلوقين، وَكَذَلِكَ فِي نَظَائِر ذَلِك**.*
*.......*
*(ج1/ ص 144)*
*قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *قَالَ أَبُو الزِّنَاد: هَذَا من جَوَامِع الْكَلم الَّذِي أوتيه، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**إِذْ أَقسَام الْمحبَّة ثَلَاثَة**:* *محبَّة إجلال وإعظام كمحبة الْوَالِد، ومحبة رَحْمَة وإشفاق كمحبة الْوَلَد، ومحبة مشاكلة واستحسان كمحبة النَّاس بَعضهم بَعْضًا، فَجمع عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، ذَلِك كُله**.* *قَالَ القَاضِي**:* *وَمن محبته: نصْرَة سنته، والذب عَن شَرِيعَته، وتمني حُضُور حَيَاته، فيبذل نَفسه وَمَاله دونه، وَبِهَذَا يتَبَيَّن أَن حَقِيقَة الْإِيمَان لَا تتمّ إلاَّ بِهِ، وَلَا يَصح الْإِيمَان إلاَّ بتحقيق إنافة قدر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ومنزلته على كل وَالِد وَولد ومحسن ومتفضل، وَمن لم يعْتَقد ذَلِك واعتقد سواهُ فَلَيْسَ بِمُؤْمِن، وَاعْتَرضهُ الإِمَام أَبُو الْعَبَّاس أَحْمد الْقُرْطُبِيّ الْمَالِكِي، صَاحب** (**الْمُفْهم**)* *فَقَالَ: ظَاهر كَلَام القَاضِي عِيَاض صرف الْمحبَّة إِلَى اعْتِقَاد تَعْظِيمه وإجلاله، وَلَا شكّ فِي كفر من لَا يعْتَقد ذَلِك، غير أَنه لَيْسَ المُرَاد بِهَذَا الحَدِيث اعْتِقَاد الأعظمية إِذْ اعْتِقَاد الأعظمية لَيْسَ بمحبة وَلَا مستلزماً لَهَا، إِذْ قد يحمد الْإِنْسَان إعظام شَيْء مَعَ خلوه عَن محبته،**قَالَ**:* *فعلى هَذَا من لم يجد من نَفسه ذَلِك لم يكمل إيمَانه على أَن كل من آمن إِيمَانًا صَحِيحا لَا يَخْلُو من تِلْكَ الْمحبَّة، وَقد قَالَ عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وَمَا كَانَ أحد أحب إِلَيّ من رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَلَا أجل فِي عَيْني مِنْهُ، وَمَا كنت أُطِيق أَن أملأ عَيْني مِنْهُ إجلالاً لَهُ، وَأَن عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ، لما سمع هَذَا الحَدِيث،**قَالَ**:* *يَا رَسُول الله أَنْت أحب إِلَيّ من كل شَيْء إلاَّ من نَفسِي،**فَقَالَ**:* *وَمن نَفسك يَا عمر،**فَقَالَ**:* *وَمن نَفسِي**.* *فَقَالَ**:* *الْآن يَا عمر. وَهَذِه الْمحبَّة لَيست باعتقاد تَعْظِيم بل ميل قلب، وَلَكِن النَّاس يتفاوتون فِي ذَلِك،**قَالَ الله تَعَالَى**: {**فَسَوف يَأْتِي الله بِقوم يُحِبهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ**} (**الْمَائِدَة: 54**)* *وَلَا شكّ أَن حَظّ الصَّحَابَة رَضِي الله عَنْهُم، من هَذَا الْمَعْنى أتم، لِأَن الْمحبَّة ثَمَرَة الْمعرفَة، وهم بِقَدرِهِ ومنزلته أعلم، وَالله أعلم**.*
*قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: فِيهِ تلميح إِلَى قَضِيَّة النَّفس الأمَّارة بالسوء والمطمئنة، فَإِن من رجح جَانب المطمئنة كَانَ حب النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، راجحاً، وَمن رجح جَانب الْإِمَارَة، كَانَ حكمه بِالْعَكْسِ*
*........*
*(ج1/ 147)*
*والسختياني**:* *بِفَتْح السِّين الْمُهْملَة نِسْبَة إِلَى بيع السختيان، وَهُوَ الْجلد؛**وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي**:* *سمي بذلك لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَبِيع الْجُلُود قَالَ صَاحب الْمطَالع: وَمِنْهُم من يضم السِّين؛**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *حُكيَ بِضَم السِّين وَكسرهَا**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا اللَّفْظ أعجمي؟ وَلم يسمع مِنْهُم إلاَّ فتح السِّين*
*......*
*(ج1/ ص 148)*
*قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: هَذَا حَدِيث عَظِيم، أصل من أصُول الْإِسْلَام،**قلت**:* *كَيفَ لَا، وَفِيه محبَّة الله وَرَسُوله الَّتِي هِيَ أصل الْإِيمَان بل عينه، وَلَا تصح محبَّة الله وَرَسُوله حَقِيقَة، وَلَا حب لغير الله وَلَا كَرَاهَة الرُّجُوع فِي الْكفْر إلاَّ لمن قوي الْإِيمَان فِي نَفسه وانشرح لَهُ صَدره وخالطه دَمه ولحمه، وَهَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي وجد حلاوته، وَالْحب فِي الله من ثَمَرَات الْحبّ لله**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *محبَّة العَبْد لخالقه الْتِزَام طَاعَته، والانتهاء عَمَّا نهى عَنهُ، ومحبة الرَّسُول كَذَلِك، وَهِي الْتِزَام**رِيعَته. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: الْمحبَّة مواطأة الْقلب على مَا يُرْضِي الرب سُبْحَانَهُ، ففيحب مَا أحبَّ وَيكرهُ مَا يكره. قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: وَمعنى حب الله الاسْتقَامَة فِي طَاعَته، والتزام أوامره ونواهيه فِي كل شَيْء. وَالْمرَاد ثَمَرَات الْمحبَّة، فَإِن أصل الْمحبَّة الْميل لما يُوَافق المحبوب، وَالله سُبْحَانَهُ منزه أَن يمِيل أَو يمال إِلَيْهِ، وَأما محبَّة الرَّسُول فَيصح فِيهَا الْميل، إِذْ ميل الْإِنْسَان لما يُوَافقهُ إِمَّا للاستحسان كالصورة الجميلة والمطاعم الشهية وشبههما، أَو لما يستلذه بعقله من الْمعَانِي والأخلاق كمحبة الصَّالِحين وَالْعُلَمَاء وَإِن لم يكن فِي زمانهم، أَو لمن يحسن إِلَيْهِ وَيدْفَع الْمضرَّة عَنهُ، وَهَذِه الْمعَانِي كلهَا مَوْجُودَة فِي حق النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من كَمَال الظَّاهِر وَالْبَاطِن، وَجمعه الْفَضَائِل وإحسانه إِلَى جَمِيع الْمُسلمين بهدايته إيَّاهُم وإبعادهم عَن الْجَحِيم. قَوْله: (وَأَن يحب الْمَرْء لَا يُحِبهُ إِلَّا لله) هَذَا حث على التحاب فِي الله،لأجل أَن الله جعل الْمُؤمنِينَ أخوة قَالَ الله تَعَالَى: {فأصبحتم بنعمته إخْوَانًا} (آل عمرَان: 103) وَمن محبته ومحبة رَسُوله محبَّة أهل مِلَّته، فَلَا تحصل حلاوة الْإِيمَان إلاَّ أَن تكون خَالِصَة لله تَعَالَى، غير مشوبة بالأغراض الدُّنْيَوِيَّة
وَلَا الحظوظ البشرية، فَإِن من أحب لذَلِك انْقَطَعت تِلْكَ الْمحبَّة عِنْد انْقِطَاع سَببهَا،
...........
(ج1/ ص 149)
نْهَا مَا قيل: لم قيل: مِمَّا سواهُمَا،وَلم يقل: مِمَّن سواهُمَا؟وَأجِيب: بِأَن: مَا،أَعم بِخِلَاف: من فَإِنَّهَا للعقلاء فَقَط. وَمِنْهَا مَا قيل: كَيفَ قَالَ: سواهُمَا، بإشراك الضَّمِير بَينه وَبَين الله عز وَجل،وَالْحَال أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أنكر على من فعل ذَلِك وَهُوَ الْخَطِيب الَّذِي قَالَ: وَمن يعصهما فقد غوى فَقَالَ: (بئس الْخَطِيب أَنْت) ؟وَأجِيب: بِأَن هَذَا لَيْسَ من هَذَا، لِأَن المُرَاد فِي الْخطب الْإِيضَاح، وَأما هُنَا فَالْمُرَاد الإيجاز فِي اللَّفْظ ليحفظ،وَمَا يدل عَلَيْهِ مَا جَاءَ فِي سنَن أبي دَاوُد: (وَمن يطع الله وَرَسُوله فقد رشد وَمن يعصهما فَلَا يضر إلاَّ نَفسه) . وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: وَأما تَثْنِيَة الضَّمِير هَهُنَا فللإيماء يماء على أَن الْمُعْتَبر، هُوَ الْمَجْمُوع الْمركب من المحبتين لَا كل وَاحِدَة، فَإِنَّهَا وَحدهَا ضائعة لاغية وَأمر بِالْإِفْرَادِ فِي حَدِيث الْخَطِيب، إشعاراً بِأَن كل وَاحِد من العصيانين مُسْتَقل باستلزامه الغواية، إِذْ الْعَطف فِي تَقْرِير التكرير، وَالْأَصْل اسْتِقْلَال كل من المعطوفين فِي الحكم. وَقَالَ الأصوليون: أَمر بِالْإِفْرَادِ لِأَنَّهُ أَشد تَعْظِيمًا، وَالْمقَام يَقْتَضِي ذَلِك، وَيُقَال إِنَّه من الخصائص فَيمْتَنع من غير النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلَا يمْتَنع مِنْهُ، لِأَن غَيره إِذا جمع أوهم
اطلاقه التَّسْوِيَة، بِخِلَاف النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَإِن منصبه لَا يتَطَرَّق إِلَيْهِ إِيهَام ذَلِك، وَيُقَال: إِن كَلَامه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هُنَا جملَة وَاحِدَة فَلَا يحسن إِقَامَة الظَّاهِر فِيهَا مقَام الْمُضمر، وَكَلَام الَّذِي خطب جملتان لَا يكره إِقَامَة الظَّاهِر فِيهَا مقَام الْمُضمر، وَيُقَال: إِن الْمُتَكَلّم لَا يتَوَجَّه تَحت خطاب نَفسه إِذا وَجهه لغيره، وَيُقَال: إِن الله تَعَالَى أَمر نبيه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يشرف من شَاءَ بِمَا شَاءَ، كَمَا أقسم بِكَثِير من مخلوقاته، وَكَذَلِكَ لَهُ أَن يَأْذَن لنَبيه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ويحجره على غَيره، وَيُقَال: الْعَمَل بِخَبَر الْمَنْع أولى، لِأَن الْخَبَر الآخر يحْتَمل الْخُصُوص، وَلِأَنَّهُ ناقل، وَالْآخر مَبْنِيّ فِي الأَصْل، وَلِأَنَّهُ قَول، وَالثَّانِي فعل.
........
(ج1/ ص 150)
لطَّيَالِسِيّ نِسْبَة إِلَى بيع الطيالسة، وَهُوَ جمع طيلسان، بِفَتْح اللَّام وَقيل بِكَسْرِهَا أَيْضا، وَالْفَتْح أَعلَى، وَالْهَاء فِي الْجمع للعجمة، لِأَنَّهُ فَارسي مُعرب قَالَ الْأَصْمَعِي: أَصله تالشان، والأنصاري، لَيْسَ بِنِسْبَة لأَب وَلَا لأم، بل الْأَنْصَار قبيل عَظِيم من الأزد سميت بذلك لنصرتهم رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَالنِّسْبَة إِنَّمَا تكون إِلَى الْوَاحِد، وَوَاحِد الْأَنْصَار نَاصِر، مثل: أَصْحَاب وَصَاحب، وَكَانَ الْقيَاس فِي النِّسْبَة إِلَى الْأَنْصَار ناصري، فَقَالُوا: أَنْصَارِي، كَأَنَّهُمْ جعلُوا الْأَنْصَار اسْم الْمَعْنى. وَالْمَدَنِي: نِسْبَة إِلَى مَدِينَة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، كَمَا يُقَال فِي النِّسْبَة إِلَى ربيع: ربعي، وَفِي جذيمة: جذمي، وَقد تنْسب هَذِه النِّسْبَة إِلَى غَيرهَا من المدن. قَالَ الرشاطي: قَالُوا فِي الرجل وَالثَّوْب إِذا نسب إِلَى الْمَدِينَة مدنِي، وَالطير وَنَحْوه: مديني؛ وَفِي (مُخْتَصر الْعين) يُقَال: رجل مدنِي، وحمام مديني. وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي: إِذا نسبت إِلَى مَدِينَة الرَّسُول عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، قلت: مدنِي، وَإِلَى مَدِينَة مَنْصُور قلت: مديني وَإِلَى مَدَائِن كسْرَى قلت: مدائني، للْفرق بَين النّسَب لِئَلَّا تختلط.

..........
(ج1/ ص 151)
وَالْأَنْصَار سموا بِهِ لنصرتهم النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَهُوَ ولد الْأَوْس والخزرج ابْنا حَارِثَة أَو ثَعْلَبَة العنقاء، لطول عُنُقه، ابْن عَمْرو بن مزيقيا بن عَامر بن مَاء السَّمَاء بن حَارِثَة الغطريف بن امرىء الْقَيْس البطريق بن ثَعْلَبَة البهلول بن مَازِن، وَهُوَ جماع غَسَّان بن الأزد، واسْمه دراء، على وزن فعال، ابْن الْغَوْث بن نبت يعرب بن يقطن وَهُوَ قحطان، وَإِلَى قحطان جماع الْيمن، وَهُوَ أَبُو الْيمن كلهَا. وَمِنْهُم من ينْسبهُ إِلَى إِسْمَاعِيل فَيَقُول: قحطان بن الهميسع بن تيم بن نبت بن إِسْمَاعِيل. هَذَا قَول الْكَلْبِيّ، وَمِنْهُم من ينْسبهُ إِلَى غَيره، فَيَقُول: قحطان بن فالخ بن عَابِر بن شالخ بن أرفخشد بن سَام بن نوح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، فعلى الأول الْعَرَب كلهَا من ولد إِسْمَاعِيل عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، وعَلى الثَّانِي من ولد إِسْمَاعِيل وقحطان، وَقَالَ حسان بن ثَابت.
(أما سَأَلت فَإنَّا معشرٌ نجبٌ الأزد نسبتنا، والماءُ غَسَّان)
وغسان: مَاء كَانَ شرباً لولد مَازِن بن الأزد، وَكَانَ الْأَنْصَار الَّذين هم الْأَوْس والخزرج يعْرفُونَ قبل ذَلِك: بإبنيْ قَيْلة، بِفَتْح الْقَاف وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف، وَهِي الام الَّتِي تجمع القبيلتين، فسماهم النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، الْأَنْصَار، فَصَارَ ذَلِك علما عَلَيْهِم، وَأطلق أَيْضا على أَوْلَادهم وحلفائهم ومواليهم. وَيُقَال: سماهم الله تَعَالَى بذلك فَقَالَ: {وَالَّذين آووا ونصروا أُولَئِكَ هم الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًا} (الْأَنْفَال: 74)

.......
(ج1/ ص 151)
ضبط أَبُو الْبَقَاء العكبري: إِنَّه الْإِيمَان حب الْأَنْصَار، بِهَمْزَة مَكْسُورَة، وَنون مُشَدّدَة، وهاء الضَّمِير، وبرفع الْإِيمَان فاعربه، فَقَالَ: إِن للتَّأْكِيد، وَالْهَاء ضمير الشان، وَالْإِيمَان مُبْتَدأ، وَمَا بعده خَبره، وَالتَّقْدِير: إِن الشان الْإِيمَان حب الْأَنْصَار، وَهَذَا مُخَالف لجَمِيع الرِّوَايَات الَّتِي وَقعت فِي الصِّحَاح وَالسّنَن وَالْمَسَانِيد، وَمَا أقربه أَن يكون تصحيفاً
........
(ج1/ ص 152)
مَا رُوِيَ مَرْفُوعا فِي فضل أَصْحَابه كلهم: (من أحبهم فبحبي أحبهم وَمن أبْغضهُم فببغضي أبْغضهُم) . وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: وَأما من أبْغض، وَالْعِيَاذ بِاللَّه، أحدا مِنْهُم، من غير تِلْكَ الْجِهَة، لأمر طَار من حدث وَقع لمُخَالفَة غَرَض، أَو لضَرَر وَنَحْوه، لم يصر بذلك منافقاً وَلَا كَافِرًا، فقد وَقع بَينهم حروب ومخالفات وَمَعَ ذَلِك لم يحكم بَعضهم على بعض بالنفاق، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ حَالهم فِي ذَلِك حَال الْمُجْتَهدين فِي الْأَحْكَام، فإمَّا أَن يُقَال: كلهم مُصِيب، أَو الْمُصِيب وَاحِد والمخطىء مَعْذُور مَعَ أَنه مُخَاطب بِمَا يرَاهُ ويظنه، فَمن وَقع لَهُ بغض فِي أحدٍ مِنْهُم، وَالْعِيَاذ بِاللَّه، لشَيْء من ذَلِك، فَهُوَ عاصٍ تجب عَلَيْهِ التَّوْبَة ومجاهدة نَفسه بِذكر سوابقهم وفضائلهم وَمَا لَهُم على كل من بعدهمْ من الْحُقُوق، إِذْ لم يصل أحد من بعدهمْ لشَيْء من الدّين وَالدُّنْيَا إلاَّ بهم وبسببهم، قَالَ الله تَعَالَى: {وَالَّذين جاؤوا من بعدهمْ} (الْحَشْر: 10) الْآيَة، وَقد أجَاب بَعضهم عَن الْحصْر الْمَذْكُور بِأَن الْعَلامَة كالخاصة تطرد وَلَا تنعكس، ثمَّ قَالَ: وَإِن أَخذ من طَرِيق الْمَفْهُوم، فَهُوَ مَفْهُوم لقب لَا عِبْرَة بِهِ.
........
(ج1/ ص 154)
(بَدْرًا) وَهُوَ مَوضِع الْغَزْوَة الْكُبْرَى الْعُظْمَى لرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يذكر وَيُؤَنث، مَاء مَعْرُوف على نَحْو أَرْبَعَة مراحل من الْمَدِينَة، وَقد كَانَ لرجل يدعى بَدْرًا، فسميت باسمه. قلت: بدر اسْم بِئْر حفرهَا رجل من بني النجار، اسْمه بدر، وَفِي (الْعباب) : فَمن ذكَّر قَالَ: هُوَ اسْم قليب، وَمن أنثَّهُ قَالَ: هُوَ اسْم بِئْر، وَقَالَ الشّعبِيّ: بدر بِئْر كَانَت لرجل سمي بَدْرًا، أَو قَالَ أهل الْحجاز: هُوَ بدر بن قُرَيْش بن الْحَارِث بن يخلد بن النَّضر، وَقَالَ ابْن الْكَلْبِيّ: هُوَ رجل من جُهَيْنَة
...........
(ج1/ ص 155)
وَردت أَحَادِيث تدل صَرِيحًا أَن حق الْمَقْتُول يصل إِلَيْهِ بقتل الْقَاتِل. مِنْهَا: مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن حبَان وَصَححهُ: (أَن السَّيْف محاء للخطايا) . وَمِنْهَا: مَا رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ عَن ابْن مَسْعُود رَضِي الله عَنهُ، قَالَ: (إِذا جَاءَ الْقَتْل محى كل شَيْء) ، وَرُوِيَ عَن الْحسن بن عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، نَحوه. وَمِنْهَا: مَا رَوَاهُ الْبَزَّار عَن عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا، مَرْفُوعا: (لَا يمر الْقَتْل بذنب إلاَّ محاه) ، وَقَوله: إِن قتل الْقَاتِل حد وإرداع. الخ فِيهِ نظر، لِأَنَّهُ لَو كَانَ كَذَلِك لم يجز الْعَفو عَن الْقَاتِل. وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: ذهب أَكثر الْعلمَاء إِلَى الْحُدُود كَفَّارَة لهَذَا الحَدِيث، وَمِنْهُم من وقف لحَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة رَضِي الله عَنهُ، أَنه عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام قَالَ: (لَا أَدْرِي الْحُدُود كَفَّارَة لأَهْلهَا أم لَا) لَكِن حَدِيث عبَادَة أصح، إِسْنَادًا، وَيُمكن، يَعْنِي على طَرِيق الْجمع بَينهمَا، أَن يكون حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة ورد أَولا قبل أَن يعلم، ثمَّ أعلمهُ الله تَعَالَى آخرا
.........
(ج1/ 159)
أَن من مَاتَ من أهل الْكَبَائِر قبل التَّوْبَة، إِن شَاءَ الله عَفا عَنهُ وَأدْخلهُ الْجنَّة أول مرّة، وَإِن شَاءَ عذبه فِي النَّار ثمَّ يدْخلهُ الْجنَّة وَهَذَا مَذْهَب أهل السّنة وَالْجَمَاعَة، وَقَالَت الْمُعْتَزلَة: صَاحب الْكَبِيرَة إِذا مَاتَ بِغَيْر التَّوْبَة لَا يُعْفَى عَنهُ فيخلد فِي النَّار، وَهَذَا الحَدِيث حجَّة عَلَيْهِم، لأَنهم يوجبون الْعقَاب على الْكَبَائِر قبل التَّوْبَة وَبعدهَا الْعَفو عَنْهَا. الثَّالِث: قَالَ الْمَازرِيّ: فِيهِ رد على الْخَوَارِج الَّذين يكفرون بِالذنُوبِ. الرَّابِع: قَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ: فِيهِ إِشَارَة إِلَى الْكَفّ عَن الشَّهَادَة بالنَّار على أحد وبالجنة لأحد إلاَّ من ورد النَّص فِيهِ بِعَيْنِه. الْخَامِس: فِيهِ أَن الْحُدُود كَفَّارَات، وَيُؤَيّد ذَلِك مَا رَوَاهُ من الصَّحَابَة غير وَاحِد مِنْهُم: عَليّ بن أبي طَالب رَضِي الله عَنهُ، أخرج حَدِيثه التِّرْمِذِيّ، وَصَححهُ الْحَاكِم وَفِيه: (وَمن أصَاب ذَنبا فَعُوقِبَ بِهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا فَالله أكْرم أَن يثني بالعقوبة على عَبده فِي الْآخِرَة) ، وَمِنْهُم: أَبُو تَمِيمَة الْجُهَنِيّ أخرج حَدِيثه الطَّبَرَانِيّ بِإِسْنَاد حسن بِاللَّفْظِ الْمَذْكُور، وَمِنْهُم: خُزَيْمَة بن ثَابت، أخرج حَدِيثه أَحْمد بِإِسْنَاد حسن وَلَفظه: (من أصَاب ذَنبا أقيم الْحَد على ذَلِك الذَّنب فَهُوَ كَفَّارَته) . وَمِنْهُم: ابْن عمر، أخرج حَدِيثه الطَّبَرَانِيّ مَرْفُوعا: (مَا عُوقِبَ رجل على ذَنْب إِلَّا جعله الله كَفَّارَة لما أصَاب من ذَلِك الذَّنب) .
..........
(ج1/ ص 163)
فضل الْعُزْلَة فِي أَيَّام الْفِتَن إلاَّ أَن يكون الْإِنْسَان مِمَّن لَهُ قدرَة على إِزَالَة الْفِتْنَة، فَإِنَّهُ يجب عَلَيْهِ السَّعْي فِي إِزَالَتهَا، إِمَّا فرض عين وَإِمَّا فرض كِفَايَة بِحَسب الْحَال والإمكان، وَأما فِي غير أَيَّام الْفِتْنَة فَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي الْعُزْلَة والاختلاط أَيهمَا أفضل؟ قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي والأكثرين إِلَى تَفْضِيل الْخلطَة لما فِيهَا من اكْتِسَاب الْفَوَائِد، وشهود شَعَائِر الْإِسْلَام، وتكثير سَواد الْمُسلمين، وإيصال الْخَيْر إِلَيْهِم وَلَو بعيادة المرضى، وتشييع الْجَنَائِز، وإفشاء السَّلَام، وَالْأَمر بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْي عَن الْمُنكر، والتعاون على الْبر وَالتَّقوى، وإعانة الْمُحْتَاج، وَحُضُور جماعاتهم وَغير ذَلِك مِمَّا يقدر عَلَيْهِ كل أحد، فَإِن كَانَ صَاحب علم أَو زهد تَأَكد فضل اخْتِلَاطه. وَذهب آخَرُونَ إِلَى تَفْضِيل الْعُزْلَة لما فِيهَا من السَّلامَة المحققة، لَكِن بِشَرْط أَن يكون عَارِفًا بوظائف الْعِبَادَة الَّتِي تلْزمهُ وَمَا يُكَلف بِهِ، قَالَ: وَالْمُخْتَار تَفْضِيل الْخلطَة لمن لَا يغلب على ظَنّه الْوُقُوع فِي الْمعاصِي. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: الْمُخْتَار فِي عصرنا تَفْضِيل الانعزال لندور خلو المحافل عَن الْمعاصِي. قلت: أَنا مُوَافق لَهُ فِيمَا قَالَ، فَإِن الِاخْتِلَاط مَعَ النَّاس فِي هَذَا الزَّمَان لَا يجلب إِلَّا الشرور. الثَّانِي: فِيهِ الِاحْتِرَاز عَن الْفِتَن، وَقد خرجت جمَاعَة من السّلف عَن أوطانهم وتغربوا خوفًا من الْفِتْنَة، وَقد خرج سَلمَة بن الْأَكْوَع إِلَى الربذَة فِي فتْنَة عُثْمَان رَضِي الله عَنهُ.
.........
.........
(ج1/ ص 164)
أَن الْمعرفَة بِاللَّه تَعَالَى وَالْعلم بِهِ من الْإِيمَان، فحينئذٍ دخل فِي كتاب الْإِيمَان، وَفِيه رد على الكرامية لأَنهم يَقُولُونَ: إِن الْإِيمَان مُجَرّد الْإِقْرَار بِاللِّسَانِ، وَزَعَمُوا أَن الْمُنَافِق مُؤمن فِي الظَّاهِر وَكَافِر فِي السريرة، فَيثبت لَهُ حكم الْمُؤمنِينَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَحكم الْكَافرين فِي الْآخِرَة، وَأَشَارَ البُخَارِيّ بِالرَّدِّ عَلَيْهِم: بِأَن الْإِيمَان، هُوَ أَو بعضه، فعل الْقلب بِالْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُور. وَأما وَجه الثَّانِي: فَهُوَ أَن الصَّحَابَة رَضِي الله عَنْهُم، لما أَرَادوا أَن يزِيدُوا أَعْمَالهم على عمل رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ لَهُم: لَا يتهيأ لكم لِأَنِّي أعلمكُم، وَالْعلم من جملَة الْأَفْعَال، بل من أشرفها لِأَنَّهُ عمل الْقلب
.....
(ج1/ ص 165 )
قَوْله: (بِمَا كسبت قُلُوبكُمْ) أَي: بِمَا عزمت عَلَيْهِ قُلُوبكُمْ وقصدتموه، إِذْ كسب الْقلب عزمه وَنِيَّته، وَفِي الْآيَة دَلِيل لما عَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُور، أَن أَفعَال الْقُلُوب إِذا اسْتَقَرَّتْ يُؤَاخذ بهَا، وَقَوله عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام: (إِن الله تجَاوز لأمتي مَا حدثت بِهِ أَنْفسهَا مَا لم يتكلموا أَو يعملوا بِهِ) ، مَحْمُول على مَا إِذا لم يسْتَقرّ، وَذَلِكَ مَعْفُو عَنهُ بِلَا شكّ، لِأَنَّهُ لَا يُمكن الانفكاك عَنهُ بِخِلَاف الِاسْتِقْرَار
.......
(ج1/ ص 165 )
مَا حَقِيقَة الْمعرفَة؟ قلت: فِي اللُّغَة الْمعرفَة: مصدر عَرفته أعرفهُ، وَكَذَلِكَ الْعرْفَان، وَأما فِي اصْطِلَاح أهل الْكَلَام فَهِيَ معرفَة الله تَعَالَى بِلَا كَيفَ وَلَا تَشْبِيه. وَالْفرق بَينهمَا وَبَين الْعلم: أَن الْمعرفَة عبارَة عَن الْإِدْرَاك الجزئي، وَالْعلم عَن الْإِدْرَاك الْكُلِّي. وَبِعِبَارَة أُخْرَى: الْعلم إِدْرَاك المركبات، والمعرفة إِدْرَاك البسائط وَهَذَا مُنَاسِب لما يَقُوله أهل اللُّغَة من: أَن الْعلم يتَعَدَّى إِلَى مفعولين، والمعرفة إِلَى مفعول وَاحِد. وَقَالَ إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ: أجمع الْعلمَاء على وجوب معرفَة الله تَعَالَى، وَقد اسْتدلَّ عَلَيْهِ بقوله تَعَالَى: {فَاعْلَم أَنه لَا إِلَه إلاَّ الله} (مُحَمَّد: 19) وَاخْتلف فِي أول وَاجِب على الْمُكَلف، فَقيل: معرفَة الله تَعَالَى، وَقيل: النّظر، وَقيل: الْقَصْد إِلَى النّظر الصَّحِيح. وَقَالَ الإِمَام: الَّذِي أرَاهُ أَنه لَا اخْتِلَاف بَينهمَا، فَإِن أول وَاجِب خطابا ومقصوداً: الْمعرفَة، وَأول وَاجِب اشتغالاً واداءً: الْقَصْد فَإِن مَا لَا يتَوَصَّل إِلَى الْوَاجِب إلاَّ بِهِ فَهُوَ وَاجِب، وَلَا يتَوَصَّل إِلَى المعارف إلاَّ بِالْقَصْدِ.
......
(ج1/ ص 166)
اعْلَم أَن: سَلاما، وَالِد مُحَمَّد الْمَذْكُور بِالتَّخْفِيفِ على الصَّوَاب، وَبِه قطع الْمُحَقِّقُونَ  ، مِنْهُم: الْخَطِيب وَابْن مَاكُولَا، وَهُوَ مَا ذكره غبخار فِي (تَارِيخ بخاري) ، وَهُوَ أعلم ببلاده، وَحَكَاهُ أَيْضا عَنهُ فَقَالَ: قَالَ سهل بن المتَوَكل: سَمِعت مُحَمَّد بن سَلام يَقُول: أَنا مُحَمَّد بن سَلام، بِالتَّخْفِيفِ، وَلست بِمُحَمد بن سَلام، وَذكر بعض الْحفاظ أَن تشديده لحن، وَأما صَاحب (الْمطَالع) فَادّعى أَن التَّشْدِيد رِوَايَة الْأَكْثَرين، وَلَعَلَّه أَرَادَ أَكثر شُيُوخ بَلَده. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: لَا يُوَافق على هَذِه الدَّعْوَى، فَإِنَّهَا مُخَالفَة للمشهور
......
(ج1/ ص 171)
(شكّ مَالك) جملَة مُعْتَرضَة بَين قَوْله: (فيلقون فِي نهر الْحَيَاة) وَبَين قَوْله: (فينبتون) ، وَأَرَادَ أَن الترديد بَين الْحيَاء والحياة إِنَّمَا هُوَ من مَالك بن أنس الإِمَام، وَهُوَ الَّذِي شكّ فِيهِ، وَأخرج مُسلم هَذَا الحَدِيث من رِوَايَة مَالك، فَأَيهمْ الشاك؟
.......
(ج1/ ص 172 )
لأولى: فِيهِ حجَّة لأهل السّنة على المرجئة حَيْثُ علم مِنْهُ دُخُول طَائِفَة من عصارة الْمُؤمنِينَ النَّار، إِذْ مَذْهَبهم أَنه لَا يضر مَعَ الْإِيمَان مَعْصِيّة، فَلَا يدْخل العَاصِي النَّار. الثَّانِيَة: فِيهِ حجَّة على الْمُعْتَزلَة حَيْثُ دلّ على عدم وجوب تخليد العَاصِي فِي النَّار. الثَّالِثَة: فِيهِ دَلِيل على تفاضل أهل الْإِيمَان فِي الْأَعْمَال. الرَّابِعَة: مَا قيل: إِن الْأَعْمَال من الْإِيمَان لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (خَرْدَل من إِيمَان) ، وَالْمرَاد مَا زَاد على أصل التَّوْحِيد. قلت: لَا دلَالَة فِيهِ على ذَلِك أصلا على مَا لَا يخفى.
.....
(ج1/ ص 174)
وَقَالَ أهل الْعبارَة: الْقَمِيص فِي النّوم مَعْنَاهُ الدّين، وجره يدل على بَقَاء آثاره الجميلة وسننه الْحَسَنَة فِي الْمُسلمين بعد وَفَاته ليُقتدى بهَا، وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: مَعْلُوم أَن عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ، فِي إيمَانه أفضل من عمل من بلغ قَمِيصه ثديه، وتأويله عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، ذَلِك بِالدّينِ يدل على أَن الْإِيمَان الْوَاقِع على الْعَمَل يُسمى دينا، كالإيمان الْوَاقِع على القَوْل. وَقَالَ القَاضِي: أَخذ ذَلِك أهل التَّعْبِير من قَوْله تَعَالَى: {وثيابك فطهر} (المدثر: 4) يُرِيد بِهِ نَفسك، وَإِصْلَاح عَمَلك وَدينك على تَأْوِيل
...........
(ج1/ ص 174)
وَقَالَ أهل الْعبارَة: الْقَمِيص فِي النّوم مَعْنَاهُ الدّين، وجره يدل على بَقَاء آثاره الجميلة وسننه الْحَسَنَة فِي الْمُسلمين بعد وَفَاته ليُقتدى بهَا، وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: مَعْلُوم أَن عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ، فِي إيمَانه أفضل من عمل من بلغ قَمِيصه ثديه، وتأويله عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، ذَلِك بِالدّينِ يدل على أَن الْإِيمَان الْوَاقِع على الْعَمَل يُسمى دينا، كالإيمان الْوَاقِع على القَوْل. وَقَالَ القَاضِي: أَخذ ذَلِك أهل التَّعْبِير من قَوْله تَعَالَى: {وثيابك فطهر} (المدثر: 4) يُرِيد بِهِ نَفسك، وَإِصْلَاح عَمَلك وَدينك على تَأْوِيل
..........
(ج1/ ص 181)الَ النَّوَوِيّ: يسْتَدلّ بِالْحَدِيثِ على أَن تَارِك الصَّلَاة عمدا مُعْتَقدًا وُجُوبهَا يقتل، وَعَلِيهِ الْجُمْهُور. قلت: لَا يَصح هَذَا الِاسْتِدْلَال لِأَن الْمَأْمُور بِهِ هُوَ الْقِتَال، وَلَا يلْزم من إِبَاحَة الْقِتَال إِبَاحَة الْقَتْل، لِأَن بَاب المفاعلة يسْتَلْزم وُقُوع الْفِعْل من الْجَانِبَيْنِ، وَلَا كَذَلِك الْقَتْل فَافْهَم. ثمَّ اخْتلف أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي: هَل يقتل على الْفَوْر أم يُمْهل ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام؟ الْأَصَح الأول، وَالصَّحِيح أَنه يقتل بترك صَلَاة وَاحِدَة إِذا خرج وَقت الضَّرُورَة لَهَا، وَأَنه يقتل بِالسَّيْفِ، وَهُوَ مقتول حدا. وَقَالَ أَحْمد فِي رِوَايَة أَكثر أَصْحَابه عَنهُ: تَارِك الصَّلَاة عمدا يكفر وَيخرج من الْملَّة، وَبِه قَالَ بعض أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي، فعلى هَذَا لَهُ حكم الْمُرتد الْمُرْتَد، فَلَا يغسل وَلَا يصلى عَلَيْهِ، وَتبين مِنْهُ امْرَأَته. وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة،والمزني: يحبس إِلَى أَن يحدث تَوْبَة وَلَا يقتل، ويلزمهم أَنهم احْتَجُّوا بِهِ على قتل تَارِك الصَّلَاة عمدا، وَلم يَقُولُوا بقتل مَانع الزَّكَاة، مَعَ أَن
قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ يسْتَدلّ بِهِ على وجوب قتال مانعي الصَّلَاة وَالزَّكَاة وَغَيرهمَا من وَاجِبَات الْإِسْلَام قَلِيلا كَانَ أَو كثيرا. قلت: فَعَن هَذَا قَالَ مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن إِن أهل بَلْدَة أَو قَرْيَة إِذا اجْتَمعُوا على ترك الْأَذَان، فَإِن الإِمَام يقاتلهم، وَكَذَلِكَ كل شَيْء من شَعَائِر الْإِسْلَام. الثَّالِث: فِيهِ أَن من أظهر الْإِسْلَام وَفعل الْأَركان يجب الْكَفّ عَنهُ، وَلَا يتَعَرَّض لَهُ.
الرَّابِع: فِيهِ قبُول تَوْبَة الزنديق، وَيَأْتِي، إِن شَاءَ الله تَعَالَى، فِي الْمَغَازِي. قَول النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (إِنِّي لم أُؤمر أَن أشق على قُلُوب النَّاس وَلَا عَن بطونهم) الحَدِيث بِطُولِهِ جَوَابا القَوْل خَالِد، رَضِي الله عَنهُ أَلا أضْرب عُنُقه؟فَقَالَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام: لَعَلَّه يُصَلِّي،فَقَالَ خَالِد: وَكم من مصل يَقُول بِلِسَانِهِ مَا لَيْسَ بِقَلْبِه. ولأصحاب الشَّافِعِي، رَحمَه الله، فِي الزنديق الَّذِي يظْهر الْإِسْلَام ويبطن الْكفْر وَيعلم ذَلِك بِأَن يطلع الشُّهُود على كفر كَانَ يخفيه،أَو علم بِإِقْرَارِهِ
.........
(ج1/ ص 182)
قَالُوا: فِيهِ دَلِيل على أَن الإعتقاد الْجَازِم كَاف فِي النجَاة، خلافًا لمن أوجب تعلم الْأَدِلَّة وَجعله شرطا فِي الْإِسْلَام، وَهُوَ كثير من الْمُعْتَزلَة وَقَول بعض الْمُتَكَلِّمين  ،وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: قد تظاهرت الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة الَّتِي يحصل من عمومها الْعلم الْقطعِي بِأَن التَّصْدِيق الْجَازِم كَاف. قَالَ الإِمَام: المقترح اخْتلف النَّاس فِي وجوب الْمعرفَة على الْأَعْيَان، فَذهب قوم إِلَى أَنَّهَا لَا تجب، وَقوم إِلَى وُجُوبهَا، وَادّعى كل وَاحِد من الْفَرِيقَيْنِ الْإِجْمَاع على نقيض مَا ادّعى مخالفه، وَاسْتدلَّ النافون بِأَنَّهُ قد ثَبت من الْأَوَّلين قبُول كلمتي الشَّهَادَة من كل نَاطِق بهَا، وَإِن كَانَ من البله والمغفلين،وَلم يقل لَهُ: هَل نظرت أَو أَبْصرت؛ وَاسْتدلَّ المثبتون من الْأَوَّلين الْأَمر بهَا مثل ابْن مَسْعُود وَعلي ومعاذ رَضِي الله عَنْهُم،وَأَجَابُوا عَن الأول: بِأَن كلمتي الشَّهَادَة مَظَنَّة الْعلم، وَالْحكم فِي الظَّاهِر يدار على المظنة، وَقد كَانَ الْكَفَرَة يَذبُّونَ عَن دينهم، وَمَا رجعُوا إلاَّ بعد ظُهُور الْحق وَقيام علم الصدْق، وَالْمَقْصُود إخلاص العَبْد فِيمَا بَينه وَبَين الله تَعَالَى، فَلَا بُد أَن يكون على بَصِيرَة من أمره، وَلَقَد كَانُوا يفهمون الْكتاب الْعَرَبِيّ فهما وافيا بالمعاني، وَالْكتاب الْعَزِيز مُشْتَمل على الْحجَج والبراهين. قلت: وَهَذَا الثَّانِي هُوَ مُخْتَار إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ، وَالْإِمَام المقترح، وَالْأول مُخْتَار الْأَكْثَرين وَالله أعلم

...........

(ج1/ ص 183)
قَالَ الشَّيْخ قطب الدّين، فِي شَرحه فِي هَذَا الْبَاب: إِنَّمَا أَرَادَ البُخَارِيّ الرَّد على المرجئة فِي قَوْلهم: إِن الْإِيمَان قَول بِلَا عمل، وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض عَن غلاتهم: إِنَّهُم يَقُولُونَ: إِن مُظهِر الشَّهَادَتَيْن  ِ يدْخل الْجنَّة وَإِن لم يَعْتَقِدهُ بِقَلْبِه.
.............
(ج1/ ص 184 )
ي قَوْله {بِمَا كُنْتُم} (الزخرف: 72) مَا هِيَ؟ قلت: يجوز أَن تكون مَصْدَرِيَّة، فَالْمَعْنى: بكونكم عاملين، وَيجوز أَن تكون مَوْصُولَة، فَالْمَعْنى: بِالَّذِي كُنْتُم تعملونه. فَإِن قلت: كَيفَ الْجمع بَين هَذِه الْآيَة، وَقَوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (لن يدْخل أحدكُم الْجنَّة بِعَمَلِهِ) ؟ قلت: الْبَاء فِي قَوْله: بِمَا كُنْتُم لَيست للسَّبَبِيَّة، بل للملابسة أَي: أورثتموها مُلَابسَة لأعمالكم، أَي: لثواب أَعمالكُم، أَو للمقابلة نَحْو: أَعْطَيْت الشَّاة بالدرهم. وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ جمال الدّين: الْمَعْنى الثَّامِن للباء الْمُقَابلَة، وَهِي الدَّاخِلَة على الأعواض: كاشتريته بِأَلف دِرْهَم، وَقَوْلهمْ: هَذَا بِذَاكَ، وَمِنْه قَوْله تَعَالَى {ادخُلُوا الْجنَّة بِمَا كُنْتُم تَعْمَلُونَ} (الزخرف: 72) وَإِنَّمَا لم نقدرها بَاء السَّبَبِيَّة كَمَا قَالَت الْمُعْتَزلَة، وكما قَالَ الْجَمِيع فِي: (لن يدْخل أحدكُم الْجنَّة بِعَمَلِهِ) لِأَن الْمُعْطِي بعوض قد يُعْطي مجَّانا، وَأما الْمُسَبّب فَلَا يُوجد بِدُونِ السَّبَب، وَقد تبين أَنه لَا تعَارض بَين الحَدِيث وَالْآيَة لاخْتِلَاف محلي الْبَابَيْنِ جمعا بَين الْأَدِلَّة. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: أَو إِن الْجنَّة فِي تِلْكَ الْجنَّة جنَّة خَاصَّة أَي: تِلْكَ الْجنَّة الْخَاصَّة الرفيعة الْعَالِيَة بِسَبَب الْأَعْمَال، وَأما أصل الدُّخُول فبرحمة الله. قلت: أُشير بِهَذِهِ الْجنَّة إِلَى الْجنَّة الْمَذْكُورَة فِيمَا قبلهَا، وَهِي الْجنَّة الْمَعْهُودَة، وَالْإِشَارَة تمنع مَا ذكره، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ، فِي الْجَواب: إِن دُخُول الْجنَّة بِسَبَب الْعَمَل، وَالْعَمَل برحمة الله تَعَالَى. قلت: الْمُقدمَة الأولى مَمْنُوعَة لِأَنَّهَا تخَالف صَرِيح الحَدِيث فَلَا يلْتَفت إِلَيْهَا.
........
(ج1/ ص 185)
أَن الْجَمَاعَة الَّذين ذَهَبُوا إِلَى مَا ذكره نَحْو أنس بن مَالك وَعبد الله بن عمر وَمُجاهد بن جبر رَضِي الله عَنْهُم، وَأخرج التِّرْمِذِيّ مَرْفُوعا، عَن أنس: {فوربك لنسألنهم أَجْمَعِينَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يعْملُونَ} (الْحجر: 92) قَالَ: (عَن لَا إِلَه إِلَّا الله) وَفِي إِسْنَاده لَيْث بن أبي سليم وَهُوَ ضَعِيف لَا يحْتَج بِهِ، وَالَّذِي روى عَن ابْن عمر فِي (التَّفْسِير) للطبري وَفِي كتاب (الدُّعَاء) للطبراني، وَالَّذِي روى عَن مُجَاهِد فِي تَفْسِير عبد الرَّزَّاق وَغَيره. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: فِي الْآيَة وَجه آخر وَهُوَ الْمُخْتَار، وَالْمعْنَى لنسألنهم عَن أَعْمَالهم كلهَا الَّتِي يتَعَلَّق بهَا التَّكْلِيف؛ وَقَول من خص بِلَفْظ التَّوْحِيد دَعْوَى تَخْصِيص بِلَا دَلِيل فَلَا تقبل ثمَّ روى حَدِيث التِّرْمِذِيّ وَضَعفه، وَقَالَ بَعضهم: لتخصيصهم، وَجه من جِهَة التَّعْمِيم فِي قَوْله: أَجْمَعِينَ، فَيدْخل فِيهِ الْمُسلم وَالْكَافِر، فَإِن الْكَافِر مُخَاطب بِالتَّوْحِيدِ بِلَا خلاف، بِخِلَاف بَاقِي الْأَعْمَال فَفِيهَا الْخلاف، فَمن قَالَ إِنَّهُم مخاطبون يَقُول: إِنَّهُم مسؤولون عَن الْأَعْمَال كلهَا. وَمن قَالَ: إِنَّهُم غير مخاطبين، يَقُول: إِنَّمَا يسْأَلُون عَن التَّوْحِيد فَقَط، فالسؤال عَن التَّوْحِيد مُتَّفق عَلَيْهِ، فَحمل الْآيَة عَلَيْهِ أولى بِخِلَاف الْحمل على جَمِيع الْأَعْمَال لما فِيهَا من الِاخْتِلَاف. قلت: هَذَا الْقَائِل قصد بِكَلَامِهِ الرَّد على النَّوَوِيّ، وَلكنه تاه فِي كَلَامه، فَإِن النَّوَوِيّ لم يقل بِنَفْي التَّخْصِيص لعدم التَّعْمِيم فِي الْكَلَام، وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ: دَعْوَى التَّخْصِيص بِلَا دَلِيل خارجي لَا تقبل، 
..........
(ج1/ ص 186)
سعيد بن الْمسيب، بِضَم الْمِيم وَفتح الْيَاء على الْمَشْهُور، وَقيل بِالْكَسْرِ، وَكَانَ يكره فتحهَا، وَأما غير وَالِد سعيد فبالفتح من غير خلاف: كالمسيب بن رَافع، وَابْنه الْعَلَاء بن الْمسيب، وَغَيرهمَا. 
وَهُوَ زوج بنت أبي هُرَيْرَة، وَأعلم النَّاس بحَديثه، وروى عَنهُ خلق من التَّابِعين وَغَيرهم، وَاتَّفَقُوا على جلالته وإمامته، وتقدمه على أهل عصره فِي الْعلم وَالتَّقوى، وَقَالَ ابْن الْمَدِينِيّ: لَا أعلم فِي التَّابِعين أوسع علما مِنْهُ، وَقَالَ أَحْمد: سعيد أفضل التَّابِعين، فَقيل لَهُ: فسعيد عَن عمر حجَّة. قَالَ: فَإِذا لم يقبل سعيد عَن عمر فَمن يقبل؟
وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي (تَهْذِيب الْأَسْمَاء) : وَأما قَوْلهم: إِنَّه أفضل التَّابِعين، فمرادهم أفضلهم فِي عُلُوم الشَّرْع، وَإِلَّا فَفِي (صَحِيح) مُسلم عَن عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، قَالَ: سَمِعت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يَقُول: (إِن خير التَّابِعين رجل يُقَال لَهُ أويس، وَبِه بَيَاض، فَمُرُوهُ فليستغفر لكم) . وَقَالَ أَحْمد بن عبد الله: كَانَ صَالحا فَقِيها من الْفُقَهَاء السَّبْعَة بِالْمَدِينَةِ، وَكَانَ أَعور. وَقَالَ ابْن قُتَيْبَة: كَانَ جده حزن أَتَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَالَ لَهُ أَنْت سهل، قَالَ: لَا بل أَنا حزن، ثَلَاثًا، قَالَ سعيد: فَمَا زلنا نَعْرِف تِلْكَ الحزونة فِينَا، فَفِي وَلَده سوء خلق، وَكَانَ حج أَرْبَعِينَ حجَّة لَا يَأْخُذ الْعَطاء، وَكَانَ لَهُ بضَاعَة أَربع مائَة دِينَار يتجر بهَا فِي الزَّيْت، وَكَانَ جَابر بن الْأسود على الْمَدِينَة، فدعى سعيدا إِلَى الْبيعَة لِابْنِ الزبير فَأبى، فَضَربهُ سِتِّينَ سَوْطًا وَطَاف بِهِ الْمَدِينَة، وَقيل: ضربه هِشَام بن الْوَلِيد أَيْضا حِين امْتنع لِلْبيعَةِ للوليد وحبسه وحلقه، مَاتَ سنة ثَلَاث أَو أَربع أَو خمس وَتِسْعين فِي خلَافَة الْوَلِيد بن عبد الْملك بِالْمَدِينَةِ، وَكَانَ يُقَال لهَذِهِ السّنة: سنة الْفُقَهَاء، لِكَثْرَة من مَاتَ فِيهَا مِنْهُم. وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ قطب الدّين فِي (شَرحه) وَفِي نسب سعيد هَذَا يتفاضل النساب فِي تَحْقِيقه
.......
(ج1/ ص 187)
والزبرقان، بِكَسْر الزَّاي وَسُكُون الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة وَكسر الرَّاء الْمُهْملَة وبالقاف: هُوَ لقب، واسْمه: الْحصين. قَالَ ابْن السّكيت لقب الزبْرِقَان لصفرة عمَامَته،
....
(ج1/ ص 189)
الاسلام خير؟ قَالَ: تطعم الطَّعَام، وتقرأ السَّلَام على من عرفت وَمن لم تعرف) . وَفِي حَدِيث ابي مُوسَى، رَضِي الله عَنهُ: (أَي الْإِسْلَام افضل؟ قَالَ: من سلم الْمُسلمُونَ من لِسَانه وَيَده) . وَفِي حَدِيث ابي ذَر، رَضِي الله عَنهُ: سَأَلت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (أَي الْعَمَل أفضل؟ قَالَ: الْإِيمَان بِاللَّه وَالْجهَاد فِي سَبيله. قلت: فَأَي الرّقاب افضل؟ قَالَ: أغلاها ثمنا وأنفسها عِنْد أَهلهَا) الحَدِيث وَلم يذكر فِيهِ الْحَج، وَكلهَا فِي الصَّحِيح. قلت: قد ذكر الإِمَام الْحُسَيْن بن الْحسن بن مُحَمَّد بن حَكِيم الْحَلِيمِيّ الشَّافِعِي، عَن الْقفال الْكَبِير الشَّافِعِي الشَّاشِي، واسْمه ابو بكر مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ، فِي كَيْفيَّة الْجمع وَجْهَيْن: أَحدهمَا: أَنه جرى على اخْتِلَاف الْأَحْوَال والأشخاص، كَمَا رُوِيَ أَنه، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، قَالَ: حجَّة لمن يحجّ افضل من أَرْبَعِينَ غَزْوَة، وغزوة لمن حج أفضل من أَرْبَعِينَ حجَّة، وَالْآخر أَن لَفْظَة: من، مُرَادة، وَالْمرَاد من أفضل الْأَعْمَال، كَذَا. كَمَا يُقَال: فلَان أَعقل النَّاس، أَي من أعقلهم، وَمِنْه قَوْله: عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام: (خَيركُمْ خَيركُمْ لأَهله) . وَمَعْلُوم انه لَا يصير بذلك خير النَّاس. قلت: وبالجواب الأول أجَاب القَاضِي عِيَاض، فَقَالَ: أعلم كل قوم بِمَا لَهُم إِلَيْهِ حَاجَة، وَترك مَا لم تَدعهُمْ إِلَيْهِ حَاجَة، أَو ترك مَا تقدم علم السَّائِل إِلَيْهِ أَو علمه بِمَا لم يكمله من دعائم الْإِسْلَام وَلَا بلغه عمله، وَقد يكون للمتأهل للْجِهَاد الْجِهَاد فِي حَقه أولى من الصَّلَاة وَغَيرهَا، وَقد يكون لَهُ أَبَوَانِ لَو تَركهمَا لضاعا، فَيكون برهما أفضل، لقَوْله، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام: (ففيهما فَجَاهد) وَقد يكون الْجِهَاد أفضل من سَائِر الْأَعْمَال عِنْد اسْتِيلَاء الْكفَّار على بِلَاد الْمُسلمين. قلت: الْحَاصِل أَن اخْتِلَاف الْأَجْوِبَة، فِي هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث لاخْتِلَاف الْأَحْوَال، وَلِهَذَا سقط ذكر الصَّلَاة وَالزَّكَاة وَالصِّيَام فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث
........
(ج1/ ص 190 )
{قَالَت الاعراب} (الحجرات: 14) الْآيَة، وَهُوَ على انواع. الأول: فِي سَبَب نُزُولهَا، وَهُوَ مَا ذكره الواحدي: أَن هَذِه الْآيَة نزلت فِي أَعْرَاب من بني أَسد بن خُزَيْمَة قدمُوا على رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْمَدِينَة فِي سنة جدبة، واظهروا الشَّهَادَتَيْن  ِ وَلم يَكُونُوا مُؤمنين فِي السِّرّ، وافسدوا طرق الْمَدِينَة بالعذرات، واغلوا أسعارها، وَكَانُوا يَقُولُونَ لرَسُول لله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: أَتَيْنَاك بالاثقال والعيال وَلم نقاتلك كَمَا قَاتلك بَنو فلَان، فَأَعْطِنَا من الصَّدَقَة، وَجعلُوا يمنون عَلَيْهِ، فَانْزِل الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ هَذِه الْآيَة
..........
(ج1/ ص 190)
(الاعراب) هم: أهل البدو قَالَه الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ وَفِي (الْعباب) : وَلَا وَاحِد للأعراب، وَلِهَذَا نسب إِلَيْهَا وَلَا ينْسب إِلَى الْجمع وَلَيْسَت الْأَعْرَاب جمعا للْعَرَب كَمَا كَانَت الأنباط جمعا للنبط، وَإِنَّمَا الْعَرَب اسْم جنس، سميت الْعَرَب لِأَنَّهُ نَشأ أَوْلَاد أسماعيل، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، بعربة، وَهِي من تهَامَة، فنسبوا إِلَى بلدهم، وكل من سكن بِلَاد الْعَرَب وجزيرتها ونطق بِلِسَان اهلها فَهُوَ عرب: يمنهم ومعدهم، وَقَالَ الْأَزْهَرِي: وَالْأَقْرَب عِنْدِي أَنهم سموا عربا باسم بلدهم العربات. وَقَالَ اسحق بن الْفرج: عربة باجة الْعَرَب، وباجة الْعَرَب دَار أبي الفصاحة اسماعيل بن ابراهيم عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام، قَالَ: وفيهَا يَقُول قَائِلهمْ:
(وعربة أَرض مَا يُحِلُّ حرامَها ... من النَّاس إلاَّ اللوذعيُّ الحُلاحل)
يعْنى بِهِ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، احلت لَهُ مَكَّة سَاعَة من نَهَار، ثمَّ هِيَ حرَام إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة. 
...........
(ج1/ ص 192)
ان البُخَارِيّ اسْتدلَّ بهَا على أَن الْإِسْلَام الْحَقِيقِيّ هُوَ الدّين، لِأَنَّهُ تَعَالَى أخبر أَن الدّين هُوَ الاسلام، فَلَو كَانَ غير الْإِسْلَام لما كَانَ مَقْبُولًا، وَاسْتدلَّ بهَا أَيْضا على أَن الْإِسْلَام والايمان وَاحِد، وأنهما مُتَرَادِفَانِ، وَهُوَ قَول جمَاعَة من الْمُحدثين، وَجُمْهُور الْمُعْتَزلَة والمتكلمين؛ وَقَالُوا أَيْضا: إِنَّه اسْتثْنى الْمُسلمين من الْمُؤمنِينَ فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى: {فأخرجنا من كَانَ فِيهَا من الْمُؤمنِينَ فَمَا وجدنَا فِيهَا غير بَيت من الْمُسلمين} (الذاريات: 35) وَالْأَصْل فِي الِاسْتِثْنَاء أَن يكون الْمُسْتَثْنى من جنس الْمُسْتَثْنى مِنْهُ، فَيكون الْإِسْلَام هُوَ الْإِيمَان، وعورض بقوله تَعَالَى: {قل لم تؤمنوا وَلَكِن قُولُوا أسلمنَا} (الحجرات: 14) فَلَو كَانَ الْإِيمَان وَالْإِسْلَام وَاحِدًا لزم إِثْبَات شَيْء ونفيه فِي حَالَة وَاحِدَة، وانه محَال
الثَّانِي: أَن البُخَارِيّ اسْتدلَّ بِهِ مثل مَا اسْتدلَّ بقوله: {ان الدّين عِنْد الله الاسلام} (آل عمرَان: 19) وَاسْتدلَّ بِهِ أَيْضا على اتِّحَاد الْإِيمَان وَالْإِسْلَام، لَان الْإِيمَان لَو كَانَ غير الْإِسْلَام لما كَانَ مَقْبُولًا. واجيب: بِأَن الْمَعْنى: وَمن يبتغ دينا غير دين مُحَمَّد، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، فَلَنْ يقبل مِنْهُ. قلت: ظَاهره يدل على أَنه لَو كَانَ الْإِيمَان غير الاسلام لم يقبل قطّ، فَتعين أَن يكون عينه، لَان الْإِيمَان هُوَ الدّين، وَالدّين هُوَ الاسلام، لقَوْله تَعَالَى: {ان الدّين عِنْد الله الاسلام} (آل عمرَان: 19) فينتج أَن الْإِيمَان هُوَ الْإِسْلَام، وَقد حققنا الْكَلَام فِيهِ فِيمَا مضى فِي أول كتاب الايمان.
............
(ج1/ ص 192)
قال البخاري رحمه الله : 


حدّثنا أبُو اليَمَانِ قالَ أخْبَرَنَا شُعَيْبٌ عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ قالَ أخبْرَنِي عَامِرُ بْنُ سَعْدِ بْنِ أَبى وَقَّاصٍ عَنْ سَعْدٍ رضى الله عَنهُ أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أعْطَى رَهْطاً وَسَعْدٌ جَالِسٌ فَتَرَكَ رسولُ الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم رَجُلاً هُوَ أعْجَبُهُمْ إلَيّ فَقُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ الله مَالَكَ عَنْ فُلاَنٍ فَوَاللهِ إنّي لأَرَاِهُ مُؤْمِنَا فقالَ أوْ مُسْلِماً فَسَكَتُّ قَلِيلاً ثُم غَلَبَنِى مَا أعْلَمُ مِنْهُ فَعُدْتُ لِمَقَالَتِي فَقُلْتُ

اخرجه البُخَارِيّ هَهُنَا عَن ابي الْيَمَان عَن شُعَيْب، وَأخرجه فِي الزَّكَاة عَن مُحَمَّد بن عَزِيز حَدثنَا يَعْقُوب بن ابراهيم عَن ابيه عَن صَالح، كِلَاهُمَا عَن الزُّهْرِيّ بِهِ عَن عَامر. وَأخرجه مُسلم فِي الْإِيمَان وَالزَّكَاة، عَن ابْن عمر وَعَن سُفْيَان عَن الزُّهْرِيّ


قد اعْترض على مُسلم فِي بعض طرق هَذَا الحَدِيث فِي قَوْله: عَن سُفْيَان عَن الزُّهْرِيّ بِهِ وَرَوَاهُ الْحميدِي، وَسَعِيد بن عبد الرَّحْمَن، وَمُحَمّد بن الصَّباح الجرجراي، كلهم عَن سُفْيَان عَن معمر عَن الزُّهْرِيّ بِهِ، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْمَحْفُوظ عَن سفيانٍ ذكره الدَّارَقُطْنِي ّ فِي الاستدراكات على مُسلم، وَأجَاب النَّوَوِيّ بِأَنَّهُ يحْتَمل ان سُفْيَان سَمعه من الزُّهْرِيّ مرّة]


قال العيني 

من معمر عَن الزُّهْرِيّ، فَرَوَاهُ على الْوَجْهَيْنِ. وَقَالَ بعض الشُّرَّاح: وَفِيمَا ذكره نظر، وَلم يبين وَجهه، وَوَجهه ان مُعظم الرِّوَايَات فِي الْجَوَامِع وَالْمَسَانِيد عَن ابْن عُيَيْنَة عَن معمر عَن الزُّهْرِيّ بِزِيَادَة معمر بَينهمَا، وَالرِّوَايَات قد تظافرت عَن ابْن عُيَيْنَة باثبات معمر، وَلم يُوجد بإسقاطه إلاَّ عِنْد مُسلم، وَالْمَوْجُود فِي مُسْند شيخ مُسلم، مُحَمَّد بن يحيى بن أبي عمر بِلَا إِسْقَاط، وَكَذَلِكَ اخْرُج ابو نعيم فِي مستخرجه من طَرِيقه، وَزعم ابو مَسْعُود فِي (الْأَطْرَاف) أَن الْوَهم من ابْن ابي عمر، وَيحْتَمل ذَلِك بِأَن صدر مِنْهُ الْوَهم لما حدث بِهِ مُسلما، وَلَكِن هَذَا احْتِمَال غير مُتَعَيّن، وَيحْتَمل ان يكون الْوَهم من مُسلم، وَيحْتَمل ان يكون مثل مَا قَالَه النَّوَوِيّ، وَبَاب الِاحْتِمَالَات مَفْتُوح
...........
(ج1/ ص 193)
الَ ابْن التياني: قَالَ ابو زيد: الرَّهْط مَا دون الْعشْرَة من الرِّجَال، وَقَالَ صَاحب (الْعين) الرَّهْط عدد جمع من ثَلَاثَة إِلَى عشرَة، وَبَعض يَقُول من سَبْعَة إِلَى عشرَة، وَمَا دون السَّبْعَة إِلَى الثَّلَاثَة نفر.................
.........(ج1/ ص 195)قَوْله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام: (يَا سعد إِنِّي لاعطي الرجل) الخ. وَمِمَّا يدل على ذَلِك مَا رُوِيَ فِي مُسْند مُحَمَّد بن هَارُون الرَّوْيَانِيّ وَغَيره، بِإِسْنَادِهِ صَحِيح إِلَى أبي سَالم الجيشاني: (عَن أبي ذَر، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ لَهُ: كَيفَ ترى جعيلا؟ قَالَ: قلت: كشكله من النَّاس، يَعْنِي الْمُهَاجِرين. قَالَ: فَكيف ترى فلَانا؟ قَالَ: قلت: سيداً من سَادَات النَّاس. قَالَ: فجعيل خير من مَلأ الأَرْض من فلَان. قَالَ: قلت: ففلان هَكَذَا وانت تصنع بِهِ مَا تصنع! قَالَ: إِنَّه رَأس قومه. فَأَنا أتألفهم بِهِ) . انْتهى فَهَذِهِ منزلَة جعيل، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، عِنْد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَإِذا كَانَ الْأَمر كَذَلِك علم أَن حرمانه وَإِعْطَاء غَيره كَانَ لمصْلحَة التَّأْلِيف.........(ج1/ ص 195)جَوَاز قَول الْمُسلم: أَنا مُؤمن، مُطلقًا من غير تَقْيِيده بقوله: ان شَاءَ الله تَعَالَى. قَالَ القَاضِي: فِيهِ حجَّة لمن يَقُول بِجَوَاز قَوْله: أَنا مُؤمن، من غير اسْتثِْنَاء، ورد على من أَبَاهُ. وَقد اخْتلف فِيهَا من لدن الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله عَنْهُم، إِلَى يَوْمنَا هَذَا، وكل قَول إِذا حقق كَانَ لَهُ وَجه، فَمن لم يسْتَثْن أخبر عَن حكمه فِي الْحَال، وَمن اسْتثْنى أَشَارَ إِلَى غيب مَا سبق لَهُ فِي اللَّوْح الْمَحْفُوظ، وَإِلَى التَّوسعَة فِي الْقَوْلَيْنِ ذهب الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَغَيره، وَهُوَ قَول أهل التَّحْقِيق نظرا إِلَى مَا قدمْنَاهُ، ورفعا للْخلاف........(ج1/ ص 195)خْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي يَمِين اللَّغْو على سِتَّة اقوال: أَحدهَا: قَول مَالك كَمَا ذَكرُوهُ عَنهُ، وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي: هِيَ أَن يسْبق لِسَانه إِلَى الْيَمين من غير أَن يقْصد الْيَمين، كَقَوْل الْإِنْسَان: لَا وَالله وبلى وَالله وَاسْتدلَّ بِمَا رُوِيَ عَن عائشةِ رَضِي الله عَنْهَا، مَرْفُوعا: (إِن لَغْو الْيَمين قَول الْإِنْسَان لَا وَالله وبلى وَالله) . وَحكى ذَلِك مُحَمَّد عَن أبي حنيفَة، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وَأما الْمَشْهُور عِنْد أَصْحَابنَا أَن: لَغْو الْيَمين هُوَ الْحلف على أَمر يَظُنّهُ كَمَا قَالَ، وَالْحَال أَنه خِلَافهكَقَوْلِه فِي الْمَاضِي: وَالله مَا دخلت الدَّار، وَهُوَ يظنّ أَنه لم يدخلهَا، وَالْأَمر خلاف ذَلِك،وَفِي الْحَال عَمَّن يقبل: وَالله إِنَّه لزيد، وَهُوَ يظنّ أَنه زيد فَإِذا هُوَ عَمْرو..........(ج1/ ص 196)قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: هَذَا الحَدِيث أصح دَلِيل على الْفرق بَين الْإِسْلَام وَالْإِيمَان، وان الْإِيمَان بَاطِن وَمن عمل الْقلب، وَالْإِسْلَام ظَاهر وَمن عمل الْجَوَارِح، لَكِن لَا يكون مُؤمن إلاَّ مُسلما، وَقد يكون مُسلم غير مُؤمن، وَلَفظ هَذَا الحَدِيث يدل عَلَيْهِ. وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: هَذَا الحَدِيث ظَاهره يُوجب الْفرق بَين الْإِسْلَام وَالْإِيمَان،فَيُقَال لَهُ: مُسلم،أَي: مستسلم،وَلَا يُقَال لَهُ: مُؤمن، وَهُوَ معنى الحَدِيث. قَالَ الله تَعَالَى: {قل لم تؤمنوا وَلَكِن قُولُوا أسلمنَا} (الحجرات: 14) أَي: استسلمنا. وَقد يتفقان فِي اسْتِوَاء الظَّاهِر وَالْبَاطِن،فَيُقَال للْمُسلمِ: مُؤمن،وللمؤمن: مُسلم........(ج1/ ص 196)وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم أَبُو عبد الله بن البيع فِي كتاب (الْمدْخل) : وَمِمَّا عيب على البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم إخراجهما حَدِيث مُحَمَّد بن عبد الله ابْن أخي الزُّهْرِيّ، أخرج لَهُ البُخَارِيّ فِي الْأُصُول، وَمُسلم فِي الشواهد،وَقَالَ ابْن أبي حَاتِم: لَيْسَ بِالْقَوِيّ، يكْتب حَدِيثه. وَقَالَ فِيهِ ابْن معن: ضَعِيف. وَقَالَ ابْن عدي: وَلم أر بحَديثه بَأْسا، وَلَا رَأَيْت لَهُ حَدِيثا مُنْكرا. وَقَالَ عَبَّاس عَن يحيى بن معِين: ابْن أخي الزُّهْرِيّ أمثل من أبي أويس،وَقَالَ مرّة فِيهِ: لَيْسَ بذلك الْقوي. قَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ: قَتله غلمانه بِأَمْر ابْنه، وَكَانَ ابْنه سَفِيها شاطرا، قَتله للميراث فِي آخر خلَافَة أبي جَعْفَر الْمَنْصُور، توفّي أَبُو جَعْفَر سنة ثَمَان وَخمسين وَمِائَة، ثمَّ وثب غلمانه على ابْنه بعد سِنِين فَقَتَلُوهُ، وَجزم النَّوَوِيّ فِي شَرحه بِأَن مُحَمَّدًا هَذَا، مَاتَ سنة اثْنَتَيْنِ وَخمسين وَمِائَة*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم :الأربعاء 
الموافق : 18/ شوال/1441 هجري
الموافق : 10/ يونيو / 2020 ميلادي 

" الحمد لله ختم المجلد الأول من  تلخيص " عمدة القاري " ويليه المجلد الثاني 

*باب افشاء السلام من الإسلام " ]**(ج1/ ص 196)**وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**: وياسر رهن فِي الْقمَار هُوَ ووالده وَولده، فقمروهم فصاروا بذلك عبيدا للقامر، فأعزهم الله بِالْإِسْلَامِ. وعمار أول من بنى مَسْجِدا لله فِي الله، بنى مَسْجِد قبَاء، وَلما قتل دَفنه عَليّ، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، بثيابه حسب مَا أوصاه بِهِ ثمَّة وَلم يغسلهُ. وَقَالَ صَاحب (الِاسْتِيعَاب) : وروى أهل الْكُوفَة أَنه صلى عَلَيْهِ، وَهُوَ مَذْهَبهم فِي الشُّهَدَاء أَنهم لَا يغسلونهم، وَلَكِن يصلى عَلَيْهِم، وَقَالَ مُسَدّد: لم يكن فِي الْمُهَاجِرين أحد أَبَوَاهُ مسلمان غير عمار بن يَاسر. قلت: وَأَبُو بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَيْضا أسلم أَبَوَاهُ. وَفِي (شرح قطب الدّين) : وَكَانَ أَبُو يَاسر خَالف أَبَا حُذَيْفَة بن الْمُغيرَة، وَلما قدم يَاسر من الْيمن إِلَى مَكَّة زوجه أَبُو حُذَيْفَة أمة لَهُ يُقَال لَهَا: سميَّة، فَولدت لَهُ عمارا، فَأعْتقهَا أَبُو حُذَيْفَة. وعمار روى لَهُ الْجَمَاعَة.**........**(ج1/ ص 199)**وَقَالَ القَاضِي أَبُو بكر بن الْعَرَبِيّ فِي شَرحه**: مُرَاد المُصَنّف أَن يبين أَن الطَّاعَات كَمَا تسمى إِيمَانًا كَذَلِك الْمعاصِي تسمى كفرا، لَكِن حَيْثُ يُطلق عَلَيْهَا الْكفْر لَا يُرَاد بِهِ الْكفْر الْمخْرج عَن الْملَّة،* *.........**(ج1/ ص200)**تَحْقِيق ذَلِك مَا قَالَه الْأَزْهَرِي**: الْكفْر بِاللَّه أَنْوَاع: إِنْكَار، وجحود، وعناد، ونفاق. وَهَذِه الْأَرْبَعَة من لقى الله تَعَالَى بِوَاحِد مِنْهَا لم يغْفر لَهُ. فَالْأول: أَن يكفر بِقَلْبِه وَلسَانه، وَلَا يعرف مَا يذكر لَهُ من التَّوْحِيد، كَمَا قَالَ الله تَعَالَى: {إِن الَّذين كفرُوا سَوَاء عَلَيْهِم أأنذرتهم} (الْبَقَرَة: 6) الْآيَة أَي: الَّذين كفرُوا بِالتَّوْحِيدِ وأنكروا مَعْرفَته. وَالثَّانِي: أَن يعرف بِقَلْبِه وَلَا يقر بِلِسَانِهِ، وَهَذَا ككفر إِبْلِيس وبلعام وَأُميَّة بن أبي الصَّلْت. وَالثَّالِث: أَن يعرف بِقَلْبِه ويقر بِلِسَانِهِ، ويأبى أَن يقبل الْإِيمَان بِالتَّوْحِيدِ ككفر أبي طَالب. وَالرَّابِع: أَن يقر بِلِسَانِهِ وَيكفر بِقَلْبِه ككفر الْمُنَافِقين. قَالَ الْأَزْهَرِي: وَيكون الْكفْر بِمَعْنى الْبَرَاءَة، كَقَوْلِه تَعَالَى، حِكَايَة عَن الشَّيْطَان: {إِنِّي كفرت بِمَا أشركتمون من قبل} (إِبْرَاهِيم:**.....**(ج1/ ص 201)**وَكثير مِمَّن يعد أَحَادِيث البُخَارِيّ يظنّ أَن مثل هَذَا الحَدِيث حديثان أَو أَكثر لاخْتِلَاف ابْتِدَاء الحَدِيث، فَمن ذَلِك قَالُوا عدَّة أَحَادِيثه بِغَيْر تكْرَار أَرْبَعَة آلَاف أَو نَحْوهَا، وَكَذَا ذكر ابْن الصّلاح وَالنَّوَوِيّ وَمن بعدهمَا، وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، بل إِذا حرر ذَلِك لَا يزِيد على ألفي حَدِيث وَخَمْسمِائة حَدِيث وَثَلَاثَة عشر حَدِيثا**............**(ج1/ ص 202 )**(ناقصات عقل) ، اخْتلفُوا فِي الْعقل، فَقيل: هُوَ الْعلم، لِأَن الْعقل وَالْعلم فِي اللُّغَة وَاحِد، وَلَا يفرقون بَين قَوْلهم: عقلت وَعلمت، وَقيل: الْعقل بعض الْعُلُوم الضرورية، وَقيل: قُوَّة يُمَيّز بهَا بَين حقائق المعلومات. وَاخْتلفُوا فِي مَحَله، فَقَالَ المتكلمون هُوَ فِي الْقلب. وَقَالَ بعض الْعلمَاء: هُوَ فِي الرَّأْس، وَالله تَعَالَى أعلم.**...........**[بَاب المَعَاصِي مِنْ أمْرِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ وَلاَ يُكَفَّرُ صَاحِبُهَا بِارْتِكابِهَا إلاَّ بِالشِّرْكِ لِقَوْلِ النبيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: إنَّكَ امْرُؤٌ فِيكَ جاهِليَّةٌ وقَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى** {إنّ الله لاَ يَغْفِرُ أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ} .)**(ج1/ ص 206)***** الرَّد على الرافضة والأباضية وَبَعض الْخَوَارِج فِي قَوْلهم: إِن المذنبين من الْمُؤمنِينَ مخلدون فِي النَّار بِذُنُوبِهِمْ، وَقد نطق الْقُرْآن بتكذيبهم فِي مَوَاضِع، مِنْهَا قَوْله تَعَالَى: {إِن الله لَا يغْفر أَن يُشْرك بِهِ} (النِّسَاء:***عِنْد الْخَوَارِج**: فالكبيرة مُوجبَة للكفر، وَعند الْمُعْتَزلَة مُوجبَة للمنزلة بَين المنزلتين صَاحبهَا لَا مُؤمن وَلَا كَافِر. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: فَإِن قلت: الْمَفْهُوم من الْآيَة أَن مرتكب الشّرك لَا يغْفر لَهُ لَا أَنه يكفر، والترجمة إِنَّمَا هِيَ فِي الْكفْر لَا فِي الغفر. قلت: الْكفْر وَعدم الغفر عندنَا متلازمان؛ نعم، عِنْد الْمُعْتَزلَة صَاحب الْكَبِيرَة الَّذِي لم يتب مِنْهَا غير مغْفُور لَهُ، بل يخلد فِي النَّار. فِي الْكَلَام لف وَنشر، وَمذهب أهل الْحق على أَن من مَاتَ موحدا لَا يخلد فِي النَّار وَإِن ارْتكب من الْكَبَائِر غير الشّرك مَا ارْتكب، وَقد جَاءَت بِهِ الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة، مِنْهَا قَوْله عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام: (وَإِن زنى وَإِن سرق) ، وَالْمرَاد بِهَذِهِ الْآيَة: من مَاتَ على الذُّنُوب من غير تَوْبَة، وَلَو كَانَ المُرَاد: من تَابَ قبل الْمَوْت، لم يكن للتفرقة بَين الشّرك وَغَيره معنى، إِذْ التائب من الشّرك قبل الْمَوْت مغْفُور لَهُ، وَيُقَال: المُرَاد بالشرك فِي هَذِه الْآيَة الْكفْر، لِأَن من جحد نبوة مُحَمَّد صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مثلا كَانَ كَافِرًا وَلَو لم يَجْعَل مَعَ الله، إلاها آخر، وَالْمَغْفِرَة منتفية عَنهُ بِلَا خلاف***مَا رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس،** قَالَ: أَتَى وَحشِي إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَالَ: يَا مُحَمَّد! أَتَيْتُك مستجيرا فأجرني حَتَّى أسمع كَلَام الله، فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (قد كنت أحب أَن أَرَاك على غير جوَار، فَأَما إِذا أتيتني مستجيرا فَأَنت فِي جواري حَتَّى تسمع كَلَام الله. قَالَ: فَإِنِّي أشركت بِاللَّه، وَقتلت النَّفس الَّتِي حرم الله، وزنيت فَهَل يقبل الله تَعَالَى مني تَوْبَة؟ فَصمت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حَتَّى أنزلت: {وَالَّذين لَا يدعونَ مَعَ الله إِلَهًا آخر وَلَا يقتلُون النَّفس الَّتِي حرم الله إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ} (الْفرْقَان: 68) إِلَى آخر الْآيَة فَتَلَاهَا عَلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ: أرى شرطا فلعلي لَا أعمل صَالحا، أَنا فِي جوارك حَتَّى أسمع كَلَام الله، فَنزلت: {إِن الله لَا يغْفر أَن يُشْرك بِهِ وَيغْفر مَا دون ذَلِك لمن يَشَاء} (النِّسَاء: 48 و 116) فَدَعَا بِهِ فَتَلَاهَا عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ: لعَلي مِمَّن لَا يَشَاء الله؟ أَنا فِي جوارك حَتَّى أسمع كَلَام الله، فَنزلت: {يَا عبَادي الَّذين أَسْرفُوا على أنفسهم لَا تقنطوا من رَحْمَة الله} (الزمر: 53) فَقَالَ: نعم الْآن لَا أرى شرطا، فَأسلم)**...........**(ج1/ ص 205 )**(خولكم) بِفَتْح الْوَاو، وخول الرجل: حشمه، الْوَاحِد خايل، وَقد يكون الخول وَاحِدًا وَهُوَ اسْم يَقع على العَبْد وَالْأمة. قَالَ الْفراء: هُوَ جمع: خايل، وَهُوَ الرَّاعِي. وَقَالَ غَيره: هُوَ من التخويل، وَهُوَ التَّمْلِيك وَقيل: الخول الخدم، وَسموا بِهِ لأَنهم يتخولون الْأُمُور، أَي يصلحونها. وَقَالَ القَاضِي: أَي خدمكم وعبيدكم الَّذين يتخولون أُمُوركُم، أَي: يصلحون أُمُوركُم، ويقومون بهَا. يُقَال: خَال المَال يخوله إِذا أحسن الْقيام عَلَيْهِ، وَيُقَال: هُوَ لفظ مُشْتَرك، تَقول خَال المَال وَالشَّيْء يخول، وخلت أخول خولاً إِذا أسست الشَّيْء، وتعاهدته وأحسنت الْقيام عَلَيْهِ، والخايل: الْحَافِظ، وَيُقَال: خايل المَال، وخايل مَال، وخولي مَال، وخوله الله الشَّيْء: أَي ملكه إِيَّاه.**......**(ج1/ ص 208)**في حديث قَالَ**: سَمِعت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول: إخْوَانكُمْ، جعلهم الله تَحت أَيْدِيكُم، فَمن كَانَ لَهُ أخوة تَحت يَده فليطعمه مِمَّا يَأْكُل، وليلبسه مِمَّا يلبس، وَلَا يكلفه مَا يغلبه، فَإِن كلفه مَا يغلبه فليعنه)**وَجَاء فِي رِوَايَة مُسلم**: (فليبعه) مَوضِع: (فليعنه) . قَالَ القَاضِي: هَذَا وهم، وَالصَّوَاب: (فليعنه) ، كَمَا رَوَاهُ الْجُمْهُور.**.............**[**(بَاب {وإنْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنْ المُؤْمِنِينَ اقْتَتَلُوا فأصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا فَسَمَّاهُمُ المُؤْمِنِينَ} )**(ج1/ ص 208)**مُول على قتال العصبية وَنَحْوه، وَقد ذكر الواحدي وَغَيره أَن سَبَب نزُول هَذِه الْآيَة مَا جَاءَ عَن أنس،** قَالَ: (قيل: يَا نَبِي الله لَو أتيت عبد الله بن أبي، فَانْطَلق إِلَيْهِ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يركب حِمَاره، وَانْطَلق الْمُسلمُونَ يَمْشُونَ، وَهِي أَرض سبخَة، فَلَمَّا أَتَاهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: إِلَيْك، فوَاللَّه لقد آذَانِي نَتن حِمَارك، فَقَالَ رجل من الْأَنْصَار: وَالله لحِمَار رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أطيب ريحًا مِنْك، فَغَضب لعبد الله رجل من قومه، وَغَضب لكل وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا أَصْحَابه، وَكَانَ بَينهمَا ضرب بِالْجَرِيدِ وَالْأَيْدِي وَالنعال) .* *.............**(ج1/ ص 210)**وَعَن الفضيل بن عِيَاض قَالَ**: سَأَلت هِشَام بن حسان: كم أدْرك الْحسن من الصَّحَابَة؟ قَالَ: مائَة وَثَلَاثِينَ. قَالَ: وَابْن سِيرِين قَالَ: ثَلَاثِينَ، وَلم يَصح لِلْحسنِ سَماع عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله عَنْهَا، قَالَ ابْن معِين: لم يسمع الْحسن من أبي بكرَة ولامن جَابر بن عبد الله وَلَا من أبي هُرَيْرَة. وَسُئِلَ أَبُو زرْعَة: ألقِي الْحسن أحدا من الْبَدْرِيِّينَ  ؟ قَالَ: رَآهُمْ رُؤْيَة، رأى عُثْمَان وعليا، قيل لَهُ: سمع مِنْهُمَا؟ قَالَ: لَا، كَانَ الْحسن يَوْم بُويِعَ عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ، ابْن أَربع عشرَة سنة، رأى عليا بِالْمَدِينَةِ ثمَّ خرج عَليّ إِلَى الْكُوفَة وَالْبَصْرَة وَلم يلقه الْحسن بعد ذَلِك. قَالَ أَبُو زرْعَة: لم يسمع الْحسن من أبي هُرَيْرَة وَلَا رَآهُ، وَمن قَالَ فِي الحَدِيث عَن الْحسن: ثَنَا أَبُو هُرَيْرَة، فقد أَخطَأ، وَلم يسمع من ابْن عَبَّاس، وَسمع من ابْن عمر حَدِيثا وَاحِدًا، وَعَن أبي رَجَاء قَالَ: قلت لِلْحسنِ: مَتى خرجت من الْمَدِينَة؟ قَالَ: عَام صفّين. قلت: فَمَتَى احْتَلَمت؟ قَالَ: عَام صفّين. وَقَالَ ابْن سعد: كَانَ الْحسن جَامعا عَالما فَقِيها ثِقَة مَأْمُونا عابدا ناسكا كثير الْعلم فصيحا جميلاً وسيما، قدم مَكَّة فَأَجْلَسُوهُ وَاجْتمعَ النَّاس إِلَيْهِ، فيهم طَاوس وَعَطَاء وَمُجاهد وَعَمْرو بن شُعَيْب، فَحَدثهُمْ فَقَالُوا أَو قَالَ بَعضهم: لم نر مثل هَذَا قطّ. توفّي سنة سِتّ عشرَة وَمِائَة، وَتُوفِّي بعده ابْن سِيرِين بِمِائَة يَوْم، روى لَهُ الْجَمَاعَة.**
**.........**(ج1/ ص 211)**روى لَهُ البُخَارِيّ هَذَا الحَدِيث هُنَا عَن الْحسن عَن الْأَحْنَف، وَرَوَاهُ فِي الْفِتَن عَن الْحسن، وَأنكر يحيى بن معِين وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ سَماع الْحسن من أبي بكرَة**. قَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ: بَينهمَا الْأَحْنَف، وَاحْتج بِمَا رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ، وَكَذَا رَوَاهُ هِشَام بن**لْمُعَلَّى بن زِيَاد عَن الْحسن، وَذهب غَيرهمَا إِلَى صِحَة سَمَاعه مِنْهُ،**وَاسْتدلَّ بِمَا أخرجه البُخَارِيّ أَيْضا فِي الْفِتَن فِي بَاب قَول النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِن ابْني هَذَا سيد**)* *عَن عَليّ بن عبد الله عَن سُفْيَان عَن إِسْرَائِيل،**فَذكر الحَدِيث وَفِيه**:* *قَالَ الْحسن**: (**لقد سَمِعت أَبَا بكرَة قَالَ: بَينا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يخْطب**)* *قَالَ البُخَارِيّ: قَالَ عَليّ بن الْمَدِينِيّ: إِنَّمَا صَحَّ عندنَا سَماع الْحسن من أبي بكرَة بِهَذَا الحَدِيث**.* *قَالَ أَبُو الْوَلِيد الْبَاجِيّ**:* *هَذَا الْحسن الْمَذْكُور فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث الَّذِي قَالَ فِيهِ: سَمِعت أَبَا بكرَة إِنَّمَا هُوَ الْحسن بن عَليّ، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، وَلَيْسَ بالْحسنِ الْبَصْرِيّ، فَمَا قَالَه غير صَحِيح وَالله أعلم**.**........**(ج1/ ص 212*)**روى لَهُ البُخَارِيّ هَذَا الحَدِيث هُنَا عَن الْحسن عَن الْأَحْنَف، وَرَوَاهُ فِي الْفِتَن عَن الْحسن، وَأنكر يحيى بن معِين وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ سَماع الْحسن من أبي بكرَة**.* *قَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ**:* *بَينهمَا الْأَحْنَف، وَاحْتج بِمَا رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ، وَكَذَا رَوَاهُ هِشَام بن**لْمُعَلَّى بن زِيَاد عَن الْحسن، وَذهب غَيرهمَا إِلَى صِحَة سَمَاعه مِنْهُ،**وَاسْتدلَّ بِمَا أخرجه البُخَارِيّ أَيْضا فِي الْفِتَن فِي بَاب قَول النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِن ابْني هَذَا سيد**)* *عَن عَليّ بن عبد الله عَن سُفْيَان عَن إِسْرَائِيل،**فَذكر الحَدِيث وَفِيه**:* *قَالَ الْحسن**: (**لقد سَمِعت أَبَا بكرَة قَالَ: بَينا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يخْطب**)* *قَالَ البُخَارِيّ: قَالَ عَليّ بن الْمَدِينِيّ: إِنَّمَا صَحَّ عندنَا سَماع الْحسن من أبي بكرَة بِهَذَا الحَدِيث**.* *قَالَ أَبُو الْوَلِيد الْبَاجِيّ**:* *هَذَا الْحسن الْمَذْكُور فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث الَّذِي قَالَ فِيهِ: سَمِعت أَبَا بكرَة إِنَّمَا هُوَ الْحسن بن عَليّ، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، وَلَيْسَ بالْحسنِ الْبَصْرِيّ، فَمَا قَالَه غير صَحِيح وَالله أعلم**.......**(ج1/ ص 212)**قَالَ القَاضِي**:* *فِيهِ حجَّة للْقَاضِي أبي بكر بن الطّيب،**وَمن قَالَ بقوله**:* *إِن الْعَزْم على الذَّنب وَالْعقد على عمله مَعْصِيّة بِخِلَاف الْهم المعفو عَنهُ،**قَالَ**:* *وللمخالف لَهُ أَن يَقُول: هَذَا قد فعل أَكثر من الْعَزْم، وَهُوَ المواجهة والقتال**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وَالْأول هُوَ الصَّحِيح. وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُور أَن من نوى الْمعْصِيَة وأصر عَلَيْهَا يكون آثِما، وَإِن لم يعملها وَلَا تكلم**.* *قلت**:* *التَّحْقِيق فِيهِ أَن من عزم على الْمعْصِيَة بِقَلْبِه ووطن نَفسه عَلَيْهَا أَثم فِي اعْتِقَاده وعزمه، وَلِهَذَا جَاءَ بِلَفْظ الْحِرْص فِيهِ،**وَيحمل مَا وَقع من نَحْو قَوْله عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام**: (**إِن الله تجَاوز لأمتي عَن مَا حدثت بِهِ أَنْفسهَا مَا لم يتكلموا أَو يعلمُوا بِهِ**) .* *وَفِي الحَدِيث الآخر**: (**إِذا هم عَبدِي بسيئة فَلَا تكتبوها عَلَيْهِ**)* *، على أَن ذَلِك فِيمَا إِذا لم يوطن نَفسه عَلَيْهَا، وَإِنَّمَا مر ذَلِك بفكره من غير اسْتِقْرَار، وَيُسمى هَذَا هما وَيفرق بَين الْهم والعزم، وَإِن عزم تكْتب سَيِّئَة، فَإِذا عَملهَا كتبت مَعْصِيّة ثَانِيَة**.**.........**(ج1/ ص 214)**وَقَالَ يحيى الْقطَّان**:* *الْأَعْمَش من النساك المحافظين على الصَّفّ الأول، وَكَانَ عَلامَة الْإِسْلَام،**وَقَالَ وَكِيع**:* *بَقِي الْأَعْمَش قَرِيبا من سبعين سنة لم تفته التَّكْبِيرَة الأولى،**وَكَانَ شُعْبَة إِذا ذكر الْأَعْمَش قَالَ**:* *الْمُصحف الْمُصحف، سَمَّاهُ الْمُصحف لصدقه،**وَكَانَ يُسمى**:* *سيد الْمُحدثين، وَكَانَ فِيهِ تشيع، وَنسب إِلَى التَّدْلِيس**...........**(ج1/ ص 214)**إِن قلت: المعنعن إِذا كَانَ مدلسا لَا يحمل حَدِيثه على السماع، إِلَّا أَن يبين،**فَيَقُول**:* *حَدثنَا، أَو أخبرنَا، أَو سَمِعت، أَو مَا يدل على التحديث**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ ابْن الصّلاح وَغَيره: مَا كَانَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ من ذَلِك عَن المدلسين: كالسفيانين وَالْأَعْمَش وَقَتَادَة وَغَيرهم، فَمَحْمُول على ثُبُوت السماع عِنْد البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم من طَرِيق آخر، وَقد ذكر الْخَطِيب عَن بعض الْحفاظ، أَن الْأَعْمَش يُدَلس عَن غير الثِّقَة، بِخِلَاف سُفْيَان فَإِنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يُدَلس عَن ثِقَة. وَإِذا كَانَ كَذَلِك فَلَا بُد أَن يبين حَتَّى يعرف، وَالله أعلم، روى لَهُ الْجَمَاعَة**.**.........**(**بابُ عَلاَماتِ المُنَافِقِ**)**(ج1/ ص 216)**أَن الْمُنَافِق هُوَ الْمظهر لما يبطن خِلَافه**.* *وَفِي الِاصْطِلَاح**:* *هُوَ الَّذِي يظْهر الْإِسْلَام ويبطن الْكفْر، فَإِن كَانَ فِي اعْتِقَاد الْإِيمَان فَهُوَ نفاق الْكفْر وإلاَّ فَهُوَ نفاق الْعَمَل، وَيدخل فِيهِ الْفِعْل وَالتّرْك، وتتفاوت مراتبه**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا التَّفْسِير تَفْسِير الزنديق الْيَوْم،**وَلِهَذَا قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ عَن مَالك**:* *إِن النِّفَاق على عهد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هُوَ الزندقة الْيَوْم عندنَا**.* *فَإِن قيل**:* *الْمُنَافِق من بَاب المفاعلة، وَأَصلهَا أَن تكون لإثنين**.* *أُجِيب**:* *بِأَن مَا جَاءَ على هَذَا عِنْدهم لِأَنَّهُ بِمَنْزِلَة خَادع وراوغ،**وَقيل**:* *بل لِأَنَّهُ يُقَابل بِقبُول الْإِسْلَام مِنْهُ، فَإِن علم أَنه مُنَافِق فقد صَار الْفِعْل من اثْنَيْنِ، وَسمي الثَّانِي باسم الأول مجَازًا للازدواج**.......**(ج1/ ص 217)**إِن أَحْوَال الْقلب أَرْبَعَة،**وَهِي**:* *الِاعْتِقَاد الْمُطلق عَن الدَّلِيل وَهُوَ: الْعلم**.* *والاعتقاد الْمُطلق لَا عَن الدَّلِيل وَهُوَ**:* *اعْتِقَاد الْمُقَلّد**.* *والاعتقاد الْغَيْر المطابق وَهُوَ**:* *الْجَهْل. وخلو الْقلب عَن ذَلِك، فَهَذِهِ أَرْبَعَة أَقسَام،**وَأما أَحْوَال اللِّسَان فَثَلَاثَة**:* *الْإِقْرَار وَالْإِنْكَار وَالسُّكُوت، فَيحصل من ذَلِك اثْنَا عشر قسما**.* *الأول**:* *مَا إِذا حصل الْعرْفَان بِالْقَلْبِ وَالْإِقْرَار بِاللِّسَانِ، فَهَذَا الْإِقْرَار إِن كَانَ اختباريا فصاحبه مُؤمن حَقًا، وَإِن كَانَ اضطراريا فَهُوَ كَافِر فِي الظَّاهِر**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *أَن يحصل الْعرْفَان القلبي وَالْإِنْكَار اللساني، فَهَذَا الْإِنْكَار إِن كَانَ اضطراريا فصاحبه مُسلم، وَإِن كَانَ اختياريا كَانَ كَافِرًا معاندا**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *أَن يحصل الْعرْفَان القلبي، وَيكون اللِّسَان خَالِيا عَن الْإِنْكَار وَالْإِقْرَار، فَهَذَا السُّكُوت إِمَّا أَن يكون إضطراريا أَو اختياريا، فَإِن كَانَ اضطراريا فَهُوَ مُسلم حَقًا. وَمِنْه مَا إِذا عرف الله تَعَالَى بدليله، ثمَّ لما تمم النّظر مَاتَ فَجْأَة، فَهَذَا مُؤمن قطعا؛ وَإِن كَانَ اختياريا فَهُوَ كمن عرف الله بدليله ثمَّ إِنَّه لم يَأْتِ بِالْإِقْرَارِ،**فَقَالَ الْغَزالِيّ**:* *إِنَّه مُؤمن**.* *الرَّابِع**:* *اعْتِقَاد الْمُقَلّد لَا يَخْلُو مَعَه**الاقرار وَالْإِنْكَار أَو السُّكُوت، فَإِن كَانَ مَعَه الْإِقْرَار وَكَانَ اختياريا فَهُوَ إِيمَان الْمُقَلّد، وَهُوَ صَحِيح، خلافًا للْبَعْض. وَإِن كَانَ اضطراريا فَهَذَا يفرع على الصُّورَة الأولى، فَإِن حكمنَا هُنَاكَ بالأيمان وَجب أَن نحكم هَهُنَا بالنفاق 
**أَن يكون مَعَه السُّكُوت، فَحكمه حكم الْقسم الثَّالِث اضطراريا أَو اختياريا. السَّابِع: الانكار القلبي، فإمَّا أَن يُوجد مَعَه الْإِقْرَار أَو الْإِنْكَار أَو السُّكُوت، فَإِن كَانَ مَعَه الْإِقْرَار فَإِن كَانَ اضطراريا فَهُوَ مُنَافِق، وَإِن كَانَ اختياريا فَهُوَ كفر الْجُحُود والعناد، وَهُوَ أَيْضا قسم من النِّفَاق وَهُوَ الْقسم الثَّامِن. التَّاسِع: أَن يُوجد الْإِنْكَار بِاللِّسَانِ مَعَ الْإِنْكَار القلبي، فَهَذَا كَافِر. الْعَاشِر: القلبي الْخَالِي فَإِن كَانَ مَعَه الْإِقْرَار فَإِن كَانَ اختياريا يخرج من الْكفْر، وَإِن كَانَ اضطراريا لم يكفر. الْحَادِي عشر: الْقلب الْخَالِي مَعَ الْإِنْكَار بِاللِّسَانِ فَحكمه على الْعَكْس مَعَ حكم الْقسم الْعَاشِر. الثَّانِي عشر: الْقلب الْخَالِي مَعَ اللِّسَان الْخَالِي، فَهَذَا إِن كَانَ فِي مهلة النّظر فَذَاك هُوَ الْوَاجِب، وَإِن كَانَ خَارِجا عَن مهلة النّظر وَجب تكفيره، وَلَا يحكم بالنفاق الْبَتَّةَ؛ وَقد ظهر من هَذَا النِّفَاق الَّذِي لَا يُطَابق ظَاهره بَاطِنه، فَافْهَم........(ج1/ ص 221)وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: لَا مُنَافَاة بَين الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ من ثَلَاث خِصَال كَمَا فِي الحَدِيث الأول،أَو: أَربع خِصَال، كَمَا فِي الحَدِيث الآخر، لِأَن الشَّيْء الْوَاحِد قد يكون لَهُ عَلَامَات كل وَاحِدَة مِنْهَا يحصل بهَا صفة، قد تكون تِلْكَ الْعَلامَة شَيْئا وَاحِدًا،وَقد تكون أَشْيَاء وروى أَبُو أُمَامَة مَوْقُوفا: (وَإِذا غنم غل، وَإِذا أُمر عصى، وَإِذا لَقِي جبن) . وَقَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ: لَا مُنَافَاة، لِأَن الشَّيْء الْوَاحِد قد يكون لَهُ عَلَامَات، فَتَارَة يذكر بَعْضهَا، وَأُخْرَى جَمِيعهَا أَو أَكْثَرهَا. وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: يحْتَمل أَن النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، استجد لَهُ من الْعلم بخصالهم مَا لم يكن عِنْده. قلت: الأولى أَن يُقَال: إِن التَّخْصِيص بِالْعدَدِ لَا يدل على الزَّائِد والناقص،وَقَالَ بَعضهم: لَيْسَ بَين الْحَدِيثين تعَارض لِأَنَّهُ لَا يلْزم من عد الْخصْلَة كَونهَا عَلامَة، على أَن فِي رِوَايَة مُسلم من طَرِيق الْعَلَاء بن عبد الرَّحْمَن عَن أَبِيه عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة مَا يدل على عدم إِرَادَة الْحصْر،فَإِن لَفظه: (من عَلامَة الْمُنَافِق ثَلَاثوَاعْلَم أَن جمَاعَة من الْعلمَاء عدوا هَذَا الحَدِيث من المشكلات من حَيْثُ أَن هَذِه الْخِصَال قد تُوجد فِي الْمُسلم الْمُصدق بِقَلْبِه وَلسَانه، مَعَ أَن الْإِجْمَاع حَاصِل أَنه لَا يحكم بِكُفْرِهِ، وَلَا بِنفَاق يَجعله فِي الدَّرك الْأَسْفَل من النَّار. قلت: ذكرُوا فِيهِ أوجها. الأول: مَا قَالَه النَّوَوِيّ: لَيْسَ فِي الحَدِيث إِشْكَال؛ إِذْ مَعْنَاهُ أَن هَذِه الْخِصَال نفاق، وصاحبها شَبيه بالمنافق فِي هَذِه، ومتخلق بأخلاقهم، إِذْ النِّفَاق إِظْهَار مَا يبطن خِلَافه، وهوموجود فِي صَاحب هَذِه الْخِصَال، وَيكون نفَاقه خَاصّا فِي حق من حَدثهُ ووعده وائتمنه، لَا أَنه مُنَافِق فِي الْإِسْلَام مبطن للكفر. الثَّانِي: مَا قَالَه بَعضهم: هَذَا فِيمَن كَانَت هَذِه الْخِصَال غالبة عَلَيْهِ، وَأما من نذرك مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ دَاخِلا فِيهِ. الثَّالِث: مَا قَالَه الْخطابِيّ: هَذَا القَوْل من النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تحذير من اعْتَادَ هَذِه الْخِصَال خوفًا أَن يُفْضِي بِهِ إِلَى النِّفَاق، دون من وَقعت نادرة مِنْهُ من غير اخْتِيَار أَو اعتياد،وَقد جَاءَ فِي الحَدِيث: (التَّاجِر فَاجر، وَأكْثر منافقي أمتِي قراؤها) . وَمَعْنَاهُ التحذير من الْكَذِب، إِذْ هُوَ فِي معنى الْفُجُور، فَلَا يُوجب أَن يكون التُّجَّار كلهم فجارا، أَو الْقُرَّاء قد يكون من بَعضهم قلَّة إخلاص للْعَمَل وَبَعض الرِّيَاء، وَهُوَ لَا يُوجب أَن يَكُونُوا كلهم منافقين........(ج1/ ص 222)قَالَ القَاضِي: وَإِلَيْهِ مَال كثير من أَئِمَّتنَا، وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح فِي تَفْسِير الحَدِيث، وَإِلَيْهِ رَجَعَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب ابْن عمر وَابْن عَبَّاس وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير، رَضِي الله عَنْهُم. وَرووا فِي ذَلِك حَدِيثا: (يرْوى أَن رجلا قَالَ لعطاء: سَمِعت الْحسن يَقُول: من كَانَ فِيهِ ثَلَاث خِصَال لم أتحرج أَن أَقُول إِنَّه مُنَافِق: من إِذا حدث كذب، وَإِذا وعد أخلف، وَإِذا اؤتمن خَان) . فَقَالَ عَطاء: إِذا رجعت إِلَى الْحسن فَقل لَهُ: إِن عَطاء يقرؤك السَّلَام، وَيَقُول لَك: أذكر إخْوَة يُوسُف عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام. وَاعْلَم أَنه لن يخلق أهل اللإسلام أَن يكون فيهم الْخِيَانَة وَالْخلف. وَنحن نرجو أَن يعيذهم الله من النِّفَاق، وَمَا اسْتَقر اسْم النِّفَاق قطّ إلاَّ فِي قلب جَاحد، وَقد قَالَ الله فِي حق الْمُنَافِقين {ذَلِك بِأَنَّهُم آمنُوا ثمَّ كفرُوا} (المُنَافِقُونَ: 3) فَذكر زَوَال الْإِسْلَام عَن قُلُوبهم، وَنحن نرجوا أَن لَا يَزُول عَن قُلُوب الْمُؤمنِينَ، فَأخْبر الْحسن، فَقَالَ: جَزَاك الله خيرا، ثمَّ قَالَ لأَصْحَابه: إِذا سَمِعْتُمْ مني حَدِيثا فحدثتم بِهِ الْعلمَاء فَمَا كَانَ غير صَوَاب فَردُّوا على جَوَابه..........بابُ قِيامُ لَيْلَةِ القَدْرِ مِنَ الإيمانِ)وَالْكَلَام فِي لَيْلَة الْقدر على أَنْوَاع: الأول: فِي وَجه التَّسْمِيَة بِهِ. فَقيل: سمي بِهِ لما تكْتب فِيهَا الْمَلَائِكَة من الأقدار والأرزاق والآجال الَّتِي تكون فِي تِلْكَ السّنة، أَي: يظهرهم الله عَلَيْهِ، وَيَأْمُرهُمْ بِفعل مَا هُوَ من وظيفتهم. وَقيل: لعظم قدرهَا وشرفها وَقيل: لِأَن من أَتَى فِيهَا بالطاعات صَار ذَا قدر. وَقيل: لِأَن الطَّاعَات لَهَا قدر زَائِد فِيهَا. الثَّانِي: فِي وَقتهَا اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيهِ، فَقَالَت جمَاعَة: هِيَ منتقلة، تكون فِي سنة فِي لَيْلَة وَفِي سنة فِي لَيْلَة أُخْرَى، وَهَكَذَا. وَبِهَذَا يجمع بَين الْأَحَادِيث الدَّالَّة على اخْتِلَاف أَوْقَاتهَا، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَأحمد وَغَيرهمَا، قَالُوا: إِنَّمَا تنْتَقل فِي الْعشْر الْأَوَاخِر من رَمَضَان، وَقيل: بل فِي كُله، وَقيل: إِنَّهَا مُعينَة لَا تنْتَقل أبدا بل هِيَ لَيْلَة مُعينَة فِي جَمِيع السنين لَا تفارقها. وَقيل: هِيَ فِي السّنة كلهَا. وَقيل: فِي شهر رَمَضَان كُله، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، وَبِه أَخذ أَبُو حنيفَة، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وَقيل: بل فِي الْعشْر الْأَوْسَط والأواخر، وَقيل: بل فِي الْأَوَاخِر، وَقيل: يخْتَص بأوتار الْعشْر، وَقيل: بأشفاعه، وَقيل: بل فِي ثَلَاث وَعشْرين أَو سبع وَعشْرين، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن عَبَّاس. وَقيل: فِي لَيْلَة سبع عشرَة، أَو إِحْدَى وَعشْرين، أَو ثَلَاث وَعشْرين، وَقيل: لَيْلَة ثَلَاث وَعشْرين، وَقيل: لَيْلَة أَربع عشْرين، وَهُوَ محكي عَن بِلَال وَابْن عَبَّاس رَضِي الله عَنْهُم، وَقيل: سبع وَعشْرين، وَهُوَ قَول جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد. وَقَالَ زيد بن أَرقمسبع عشرَة، وَقيل: تسع عشرَة، وَحكي عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وَقيل، آخر لَيْلَة من الشَّهْر. وميل الشَّافِعِي إِلَى أَنَّهَا لَيْلَة الْحَادِي وَالْعِشْرين، أَو الثَّالِث وَالْعِشْرين ذكره الرَّافِعِيّ، وَهُوَ خَارج عَن الْمَذْكُورَات. الثَّالِث: هَل هِيَ مُحَققَة ترى أم لَا؟ فَقَالَ قوم: رفعت لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: حِين تلاحى الرّجلَانِ رفعت، وَهَذَا غلط، لِأَن آخر الحَدِيث يدل عَلَيْهِ، وَهُوَ (عَسى أَن يكون خيرا لكم، التمسوها فِي السَّبع وَالتسع) ، وَفِيه تَصْرِيح بِأَن المُرَاد برفعها رفع بَيَان علم عينهَا، لَا رفع وجودهَا. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: أجمع من يعْتد بِهِ على وجودهَا ودوامها إِلَى آخر الدَّهْر، وَهِي مَوْجُودَة ترى ويحققها من شَاءَ الله تَعَالَى من بني آدم كل سنة فِي رَمَضَان، وأخبار الصَّالِحين بهَا ورؤيتهم لَهَا أَكثر من أَن تحصى، وَأما قَول الْمُهلب: لَا يُمكن رؤيتها حَقِيقَة فغلط، وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  : وَلَعَلَّ الْحِكْمَة فِي إخفائها أَن يحيي من يريدها اللَّيَالِي الْكَثِيرَة طلبا لموافقتها، فتكثر عِبَادَته وَأَن لَا يتكل النَّاس عِنْد إظهارها على إِصَابَة الْفضل فِيهَا، فيفرطوا فِي غَيرهَا............(ج1/ ص 233)وَنفى النَّوَوِيّ التَّعَارُض لِأَن الْغُزَاة إِذا سلمُوا وغنموا تكون أُجُورهم أقل من أجر من لم يسلم، أَو سلم وَلم يغنم، وَأَن الْغَنِيمَة فِي مُقَابلَة جُزْء من أجر غزوهم، فَإِذا حصلت فقد تعجلوا ثُلثي أجرهم. وَقَالَ القَاضِي: الحَدِيث الَّذِي فِيهِ، بِمَا نَالَ من أجر وغنيمة، مُطلق لِأَنَّهُ لم يقل فِيهِ: إِن الْغَنِيمَة تنقص الْأجر، والْحَدِيث الثَّانِي مُقَيّد، وَأما استدلالهم بغزوة بدر فَلَيْسَ فِيهِ أَنهم لَو لم يغنموا لَكَانَ أجرهم على قدر أجرهم مَعَ الْغَنِيمَة، وكونهم مغفورا مرضيا عَنْهُم لَا يلْزم مِنْهُم أَن لَا يكون فَوْقه مرتبَة أُخْرَى هِيَ أفضل........(ج1/ ص 233)وَاتفقَ الْعلمَاء على اسْتِحْبَاب التَّرَاوِيح، وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الْأَفْضَل. فَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَجُمْهُور أَصْحَابه وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأحمد وَابْن عبد الحكم من أَصْحَاب مَالك: أَن حضورهما فِي الْجَمَاعَة فِي الْمَسَاجِد أفضل، كَمَا فعله عمر بن الْخطاب وَالصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله عَنْهُم، وَاسْتمرّ الْمُسلمُونَ عَلَيْهِ. وَقَالَ مَالك وَأَبُو يُوسُف والطَّحَاوِي وَبَعض الشَّافِعِيَّة وَغَيرهم: الْإِفْرَاد بهَا فِي الْبيُوت أفضل، لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (أفضل الصَّلَاة صَلَاة الْمَرْء فِي بَيته إلاَّ الْمَكْتُوبَة).......(ج1/ ص 234)اهر الحَدِيث غفران الصَّغَائِر والكبائر، وَفضل الله وَاسع، وَلَكِن الْمَشْهُور من مَذَاهِب الْعلمَاء فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث وَشبهه كَحَدِيث غفران الْخَطَايَا بِالْوضُوءِ، وبصوم يَوْم عَرَفَة، وَيَوْم عَاشُورَاء وَنَحْوه أَن المُرَاد غفرانالصَّغَائِر فَقَط،كَمَا فِي حَدِيث الْوضُوء: مَا لم يُؤْت كَبِيرَة مَا اجْتنبت الْكَبَائِر. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: فِي التَّخْصِيص نظر، لَكِن أَجمعُوا على أَن الْكَبَائِر لَا تسْقط إلاَّ بِالتَّوْبَةِ، أَو بِالْحَدِّ. فَإِن قيل: قد ثَبت فِي الصَّحِيح هَذَا الحَدِيث فِي قيام رَمَضَان، وَالْآخر فِي صِيَامه، وَالْآخر فِي قيام لَيْلَة الْقدر،وَالْآخر فِي صَوْم عَرَفَة: أَنه كَفَّارَة سنتَيْن، وَفِي عَاشُورَاء أَنه كَفَّارَة سنة،وَالْآخر: رَمَضَان إِلَى رَمَضَان كَفَّارَة لما بَينهمَا، وَالْعمْرَة إِلَى الْعمرَة كَفَّارَة لما بَينهمَا، وَالْجُمُعَة إِلَى الْجُمُعَة كَفَّارَة لما بَينهمَا،وَالْآخر: إِذا تَوَضَّأ خرجت خَطَايَا فِيهِ إِلَى آخِره،وَالْآخر: مثل الصَّلَوَات الْخمس كَمثل نهر ... إِلَى آخِره،وَالْآخر: من وَافق تأمينه تَأْمِين الْمَلَائِكَة غفر لَهُ مَا تقدم من ذَنبه ... وَنَحْو ذَلِك، فَكيف الْجمع بَينهَا؟أُجِيب: إِن المُرَاد أَن كل وَاحِد من هَذِه الْخِصَال صَالِحَة لتكفير الصَّغَائِر، فَإِن صادفها كفرتها، وَإِن لم يصادفها فَإِن كَانَ فاعلها سليما من الصَّغَائِر لكَونه صَغِيرا غير مُكَلّف، أَو موفقا لم يعْمل صَغِيرَة، أَو عَملهَا وَتَابَ، أَو فعلهَا وعقبها بحسنة أذهبتها،كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى: {إِن الْحَسَنَات يذْهبن السَّيِّئَات} (هود: 114) فَهَذَا يكْتب لَهُ بهَا حَسَنَات، وَيرْفَع لَهُ بهَا دَرَجَات. وَقَالَ بعض الْعلمَاء: ويرجى أَن يُخَفف بعض الْكَبِيرَة أَو الْكَبَائِر......(ج1/ ص 238)ن الْأَفْعَال تخْتَلف لاخْتِلَاف الْمعَانِي، مَعْنَاهُ أَن الْأَفْعَال هَل دخلت لِمَعْنى وَاحِد، وَهُوَ تَخْصِيص الْحَدث بِزَمَان فَقَط، أَو دخلت لهَذَا وَلغيره من الْمعَانِي، فَابْن درسْتوَيْه يزْعم أَنَّهَا مَا دخلت إلاَّ لهَذَا الْمَعْنى فَقَط. وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ أثير الدّين أَبُو حَيَّان،رَحمَه الله: إِن الإستاذ أَبَا عَليّ الشلوبين وَغَيره خالفوه وَقَالُوا: الْأَفْعَال تخْتَلف ابنيتها لاخْتِلَاف الْمعَانِي على الْجُمْلَة، فالمعاني الَّتِي تخْتَلف لَهَا الْأَبْنِيَة لَيست بمقصورة على شَيْء من الْمعَانِي دون شَيْء، فَإِذا لم تكن مَقْصُورَة على شَيْء دون شَيْء من الْمعَانِي فَمَا الَّذِي يمْنَع أَن تكون الدّلَالَة إِذْ ذَاك على آخر الْوَقْت أَو أَوله أَو لوقت كُله؟قلت: الحَدِيث يُؤَيّد قَول ابْن درسْتوَيْه،وَهُوَ قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (عَلَيْكُم بالدلجة، فَإِن الأَرْض تطوى بِاللَّيْلِ) ، وَلم يفرق، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، بَين أَوله وَآخره، وَقَالَ عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله عَنهُ،وَجعل الادلاج فِي السحر:(اصبر على السّير والإدلاج فِي السحر ... وَفِي الرواح على الْحَاجَات وَالْبكْر)
..........(1/ ص 239)لقَوْله،عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام: (اكلفوا من الْعَمَل مَا تطيقون) وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: هَذَا أَمر بالاقتصاد وَترك الْحمل على النَّفس، لِأَن الله تَعَالَى إِنَّمَا أوجب عَلَيْهِم وظائف من الطَّاعَات فِي وَقت دون وَقت تيسيراً وَرَحْمَة.......(ج1/ ص 239)افضل الطَّاعَات الْبَدَنِيَّة الَّتِي تُقَام فِي هَذِه الاوقات الصَّلَوَات الْخمس والأوقات الثَّلَاثَة هِيَ: الغدوة والروحة وَشَيْء من الدلجة، فوقت صَلَاة الصُّبْح فِي الغدوة، وَوقت صَلَاة الظّهْر وَالْعصر فِي الروحة، وَوقت الْعشَاء فِي جُزْء الدلجة،على قَول من يَقُول من أهل اللُّغَة: ان الدلجة سير اللَّيْل كُله، وَلما كَانَ العَبْد مَأْمُورا بالاستعانة بِهَذِهِ الْأَوْقَات، وَكَانَت هِيَ أَوْقَات الصَّلَوَات الْخمس أَيْضا، وَهِي من الايمان.........(1/ ص40)قَالَ الواحدي فِي كتاب (اسباب النُّزُول) : قَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا،فِي رِوَايَة الْكَلْبِيّ: (كَانَ رجال من أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قد مَاتُوا على الْقبْلَة الأولى،مِنْهُم: سعد بن زُرَارَة، وابو امامة أحد بني النجار، والبراء بن معْرور أحد بني سَلمَة، فَجَاءَت عَشَائِرهمْ فِي أنَاس مِنْهُم آخَرين،فَقَالُوا: يَا رَسُول الله توفّي إِخْوَاننَا وهم يصلونَ إِلَى الْقبْلَة الأولى، وَقد صرفك الله تَعَالَى إِلَى قبْلَة إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَكيف بإخواننا فِي ذَلِك؟فَأنْزل الله تَعَالَى: {وَمَا كَانَ الله لِيُضيع ايمانكم} (الْبَقَرَة: 143) الْآيَة. الثَّالِث: قَالَ ابْن بطال: هَذِه الْآيَة حجَّة قَاطِعَة على الْجَهْمِية والمرجئة،حَيْثُ قَالُوا: إِن الْأَعْمَال والفرائض لَا تسمى إِيمَانًا، وَهُوَ خلاف النَّص، لِأَن الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى سمى صلَاتهم إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس إِيمَانًا، وَلَا خلاف بَين أهل التَّفْسِير أَن هَذِه الْآيَة نزلت فِي صلَاتهم إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس. قلت: لَا يلْزم من الِاتِّفَاق على نُزُولهَا فِي صلَاتهم إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس إِطْلَاقهَا، وَقَالَ ابْن اسحق وَغَيره،فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى: {وَمَا كَانَ الله لِيُضيع إيمَانكُمْ} (الْبَقَرَة: 143) بالقبلة الأولى، وتصديقكم نَبِيكُم وإتباعكم إِيَّاه إِلَى الْقبْلَة الْأُخْرَى،.......(1/ ص 240)ن الْعلمَاء اخْتلفُوا فِي الْجِهَة الَّتِي كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يتَوَجَّه إِلَيْهَا للصَّلَاة وَهُوَ بِمَكَّة، فَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا،وَغَيره: كَانَ يُصَلِّي إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس، لكنه لَا يستدبر الْكَعْبَة، بل يَجْعَلهَا بَينه وَبَين بَيت الْمُقَدّس، وَأطلق آخَرُونَ أَنه كَانَ يُصَلِّي إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس، وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ كَانَ يُصَلِّي إِلَى الْكَعْبَة فَلَمَّا تحول إِلَى الْمَدِينَة اسْتقْبل بَيت الْمُقَدّس وَهَذَا ضَعِيف، وَيلْزم مِنْهُ دَعْوَى النّسخ مرَّتَيْنِ، وَالْأول أصح لِأَنَّهُ يجمع بَين الْقَوْلَيْنِ، وَقد صَححهُ الْحَاكِم وَغَيره من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس، فَكَأَنَّهُ، البُخَارِيّ، أَرَادَ الْإِشَارَة إِلَى الْجَزْم بالأصح من أَن الصَّلَاة لما كَانَت عِنْد الْبَيْت كَانَت إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس، وَاقْتصر على ذَلِك اكْتِفَاء بالاولوية،لِأَن صلَاتهم إِلَى غير جِهَة الْبَين......(ج1/ ص 243)وللبزار وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ من حَدِيث عَمْرو بن عَوْف: سَبْعَة عشر، وَكَذَا للطبراني عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا،وللبزار وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ من حَدِيث عَمْرو بن عَوْف: سَبْعَة عشر، وَكَذَا للطبراني عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا،وَنَصّ النَّوَوِيّ على صِحَة: سِتَّة عشر، لإِخْرَاج مُسلم إِيَّاهَا بِالْجَزْمِ، فَيتَعَيَّن اعتمادها. وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ: إِنَّه الصَّحِيح قبل بدر بشهرين، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن عَبَّاس وَالْحَرْبِيّ، لَان بَدْرًا كَانَت فِي رَمَضَان فِي السّنة الثَّانِيَة،وَنَصّ القَاضِي على صِحَة: سَبْعَة عشر، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن اسحاق وَابْن الْمسيب وَمَالك بن أنس. فان قلت: كَيفَ الْجمع بَين الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ؟قلت: وَجه الْجمع أَن من جزم بِسِتَّة عشر أَخذ من شهر الْقدوم وَشهر التَّحْوِيل شهرا، والغى الْأَيَّام الزَّائِدَة فِيهِ، وَمن جزم بسبعة عشر عدهما مَعًا، وَمن شكّ تردد فِي ذَلِك، وَذَلِكَ أَن الْقدوم كَانَ فِي شهر ربيع الأول بِلَا خلاف، وَكَانَ التَّحْوِيل فِي نصف رَجَب فِي السّنة الثَّانِيَة على الصَّحِيح، وَبِه جزم الْجُمْهُور. وَرَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم بِسَنَد صَحِيح عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، وَجَاءَت فِيهِ رِوَايَات أُخْرَى، فَفِي (سنَن أبي دَاوُد) : ثَمَانِيَة عشر شهرا، وَكَذَا فِي (سنَن ابْن مَاجَه) من طَرِيق أبي بكر بن عَيَّاش عَن أبي اسحاق، وابو بكر سيء الْحِفْظ،وَعند ابْن جرير من طَرِيقه فِي رِوَايَة: سَبْعَة عشر،وَفِي رِوَايَة: سِتَّة عشر،وخرجه بَعضهم على قَول مُحَمَّد بن حبيب: إِن التَّحْوِيل كَانَ فِي نصف شعْبَان، وَهُوَ الَّذِي ذكره النووى فِي (الرَّوْضَة) وَأقرهُ مَعَ كَونه رجح فِي شَرحه رِوَايَة: سِتَّة عشر شهرا، لكَونهَا مَجْزُومًا بهَا عِنْد مُسلم،.......(1/ 246)النّسخ جَائِز فِي جَمِيع أَحْكَام الشَّرْع عقلا، وواقع عِنْد الْمُسلمين أجمع شرعا خلافًا للْيَهُود، لعنهم الله، فَعِنْدَ بَعضهم بَاطِل نقلا،وَهُوَ مَا جَاءَ فِي التَّوْرَاة: تمسكوا بالسبت مَا دَامَت السَّمَوَات وَالْأَرْض، فَادعوا نَقله تواتراً، وَيدعونَ النَّقْل عَن مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام،أَنه قَالَ: لَا نسخ لشريعته. وَعند بَعضهم: بَاطِل عقلا، وَالدَّلِيل على جَوَازه ووقوعه الْمَعْقُول وَالْمَنْقُول. اما النَّقْل: فَلَا شكّ أَن نِكَاح الْأَخَوَات كَانَ مَشْرُوعا فِي شَرِيعَة آدم، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، وَبِه حصل التناسل، وَهَذَا لَا يُنكره أحد، وَقد ورد فِي التَّوْرَاة أَنه أَمر آدم، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، بتزويج بَنَاته من بنيه، ثمَّ نسخ،وَكَذَا: استرقاق الْحر كَانَ مُبَاحا فِي عهد يُوسُف، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، حَتَّى نقل عَنهُ أَنه اسْترق جَمِيع أهل مصر، عَام الْقَحْط، بِأَن اشْترىانفسهم بِالطَّعَامِ، ثمَّ نسخ،وَكَذَلِكَ الْعَمَل فِي السبت: كَانَ مُبَاحا قبل شَرِيعَة مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، ثمَّ نسخ بعْدهَا بِشَرِيعَتِهِ،ودعواهم: النَّص فِي التَّوْرَاة، على مَا زَعَمُوا، بَاطِلَة لِأَنَّهُ ثَبت قطعا عندنَا بأخبار الله تَعَالَى أَنهم حرفوا التَّوْرَاة، فَلم يبْق نقلهم حجَّة،وَلِهَذَا قُلْنَا: لم يجز الْإِيمَان بِالتَّوْرَاةِ الَّتِي فِي أَيْديهم، حَتَّى بَالغ بعض الشَّافِعِيَّة وجوزوا الِاسْتِنْجَاء بذلك، بل إِنَّمَا يجب الْإِيمَان بِالتَّوْرَاةِ الَّتِي انزلت على مُوسَى، مَعَ أَن شَرط التَّوَاتُر لم يُوجد فِي نقل التَّوْرَاة إِذا لم يبْق من الْيَهُود عدد التَّوَاتُر فِي زمن بخْتنصر،لِأَن أهل التواريخ اتَّفقُوا على أَنه: لما استولى بخت نصر على بني اسرائيل قتل رِجَالهمْ، وسبى ذَرَارِيهمْ، وأحرق اسفار التَّوْرَاة حَتَّى لم يبْق فيهم من يحفظ التَّوْرَاة. وَزَعَمُوا أَن الله الْهم عُزَيْرًا، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، حَتَّى قَرَأَهُ من صَدره، وَلم يكن أحد قَرَأَهُ حفظا لَا قبله وَلَا بعده، وَلِهَذَا قَالُوا بانه ابْن الله وعبدوه، ثمَّ دفع عُزَيْر عِنْد مَوته إِلَى تلميذ لَهُ ليقرأه على بني اسرائيل، فَأخذُوا عَن ذَلِك الْوَاحِد، وَبِه لَا يثبت التَّوَاتُر. وَزعم بَعضهم أَنه زَاد فِيهَا شَيْئا وَحذف شَيْئا، فَكيف يوثق بِمَا هَذَا سَبيله؟ فَثَبت أَن مَا ادعوا من تأييد شَرِيعَة مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، افتراء افتراء عَلَيْهِ،وَيُقَال: إِن مَا نقلوا عَن مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام،من قَوْله: تمسكوا بالسبت. الخ مختلق مفترى،وَيُقَال: إِن هَذَا مِمَّا اختلقه ابْن الراوندي عَلَيْهِ مِمَّا يسْتَحق.......(1/ 247)فِيهِ الدَّلِيل على نسخ السّنة بالقران، وَهُوَ جَائِز عِنْد الْجُمْهُور من الأشاعرة والمعتزلة،وَللشَّافِعِيّ فِيهِ قَولَانِ: قَالَ فِي إِحْدَى قوليه: لَا يجوز، كَمَا لَا يجوز عِنْده نسخ الْقُرْآن بِالسنةِ، قولا وَاحِدًا. وَقَالَ عِيَاض: أجَازه الْأَكْثَر عقلا وسمعاً، وَمنعه بَعضهم عقلا، وَأَجَازَهُ بَعضهم عقلا، وَمنعه سمعا. قَالَ الإِمَام فَخر الدّين الرَّازِيّ: قطع الشَّافِعِي وَأكْثر اصحابنا وَأهل الظَّاهِر وَأحمد فِي إِحْدَى روايتيه بامتناع نسخ الْكتاب بِالسنةِ المتواترة، وَأَجَازَهُ الْجُمْهُور وَمَالك وَأَبُو حنيفَة، رَضِي الله عَنْهُم، وأستدل المجوزون على الْمَسْأَلَة الأولى بِأَن التَّوَجُّه نَحْو بَيت الْمُقَدّس لم يكن ثَابتا بِالْكتاب،وَقد نسخ بقوله تَعَالَى: {وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنْتُم فَوَلوا وُجُوهكُم شطره} (الْبَقَرَة: 144 و 150) واجيب: من جِهَة الشَّافِعِي: بإنما هِيَ نسخ قُرْآن بقرآن،وَأَن الْأَمر كَانَ أَولا بتخبير الْمُصَلِّي أَن يولي وَجهه حَيْثُ شَاءَ بقوله تَعَالَى: {اينما توَلّوا فثم وَجه الله} (الْبَقَرَة: 115) ، ثمَّ نسخ باستقبال الْقبْلَة،وَأجَاب بَعضهم بِأَن قَوْله تَعَالَى: {اقيموا الصَّلَاة} (الْبَقَرَة: 43، 83، 110) مُجمل،فسر بِأُمُور: مِنْهَا. التَّوَجُّه إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس فَيكون كالمأمور بِهِ لفظا فِي الْكتاب، فَيكون التَّوَجُّه إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس بالقران بِهَذِهِ الطَّرِيقَة، وباحتمال أَن الْمَنْسُوخ كَانَ قُرْآنًا نسخ لَفظه. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: النّسخ كَانَ بِالسنةِ، وَنزل الْقُرْآن على وفقها، ورد الأول،..........(1/ 246)فِيهِ جَوَاز النّسخ بِخَبَر الْوَاحِد. قَالَ القَاضِي: وَإِلَيْهِ مَال القَاضِي ابو بكر وَغَيره من الْمُحَقِّقين، وَوَجهه أَن الْعَمَل بِخَبَر الْوَاحِد مَقْطُوع بِهِ، كَمَا أَن الْعَمَل بالقران وَالسّنة المتواترة مَقْطُوع بِهِ، وَأَن الدَّلِيل الْمُوجب لثُبُوته أَولا غير الدَّلِيل الْمُوجب لنفيه وَثُبُوت غَيره. قلت: إختاره الإِمَام الْغَزالِيّ والباجي من الْمَالِكِيَّة، وَهُوَ قَول أهل الظَّاهِر............(1/ 247)وَقَالَ القَاضِي: قد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيمَن أسلم فِي دَار الْحَرْب أَو أَطْرَاف بِلَاد الاسلام حَيْثُ لَا يجد من يستعلم الشَّرَائِع، وَلَا علم أَن الله تَعَالَى فرض شَيْئا من الشَّرَائِع، ثمَّ علم بعد ذَلِك، هَل يلْزمه قَضَاء مَا مر عَلَيْهِ من صِيَام وَصَلَاة لم يعملها؟ فَذهب مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي آخَرين إِلَى إِلْزَامه، وَأَنه قَادر على الاستعلام والبحث وَالْخُرُوج إِلَى ذَلِك، وَذهب أَبُو حنيفَة أَن ذَلِك يلْزمه إِن أمكنه أَن يستعلم، فَلم يستعلم وفرط، وَإِن كَانَ لَا يحضرهُ من يستعلمه فَلَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ. قَالَ: وَكَيف يكون ذَلِك فرض على من لم يفرضه.
.....(1/ ص 249)من صلى بِالِاجْتِهَادِ إِلَى غير الْقبْلَة، ثمَّ تبين لَهُ الْخَطَأ لَا يلْزم الْإِعَادَة، لِأَنَّهُ فعل مَا عَلَيْهِ فِي ظَنّه مَعَ مُخَالفَة الحكم وَنَفس الْأَمر، كَمَا أَن أهل قبَاء فعلوا مَا وَجب عَلَيْهِم عِنْد ظنهم بقباء الْأَمر، فَلم يؤمروا بِالْإِعَادَةِ*فِيهِ دَلِيل على قبُول خبر الْوَاحِد مَعَ غَيره من الاحاديث، وَعَادَة الصَّحَابَة رَضِي الله عَنْهُم، قبُول ذَلِك، وَهُوَ مجمع عَلَيْهِ من السّلف مَعْلُوم بالتواتر من عَادَة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي تَوْجِيهه ولاته وَرُسُله آحاداً إِلَى الْآفَاق ليعلموا النَّاس دينهم، ويبلغوهم سنة رسولهم...........(1/ 249)الَّذين مَاتُوا على الْقبْلَة المنسوخة قبل تحويلها إِلَى الْكَعْبَة عشرَة أنفس: ثَمَانِيَة مِنْهُم من قُرَيْش: وهم عبد الله بن شهَاب الزُّهْرِيّ، وَالْمطلب بن أَزْهَر الزُّهْرِيّ، والسكران بن عمر والعامري، مَاتُوا بِمَكَّة. وحطاب، بِالْمُهْمَلَةِ  ، ابْن الْحَارِث الجُمَحِي، وَعَمْرو بن أُميَّة الْأَسدي، وَعبد الله بن الْحَارِث السَّهْمِي، وَعُرْوَة بن عبد الْعُزَّى الْعَدوي، وعدي بن نَضْلَة الْعَدوي، وَاثْنَانِ من الْأَنْصَار،وهما: الْبَراء بن معْرور، بالمهملات، وأسعد بن زُرَارَة مَاتَا بِالْمَدِينَةِ، فَهَؤُلَاءِ الْعشْرَة مُتَّفق عَلَيْهِم. وَمَات أَيْضا قبل التَّحْوِيل: اياس بن معَاذ الأشْهَلِي، لكنه مُخْتَلف فِي إِسْلَامه........(1/ 250)مَّ وجدت فِي الْمَغَازِي ذكر رجل اخْتلف فِي إِسْلَامه وَهُوَ: سُوَيْد بن الصَّامِت، فقد ذكر ابْن اسحق أَنه لَقِي النبيَّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قبل أَن يلقاه الْأَنْصَار فِي الْعقبَة، فَعرض عَلَيْهِ الْإِسْلَام،فَقَالَ: إِن هَذَا القَوْل حسن، وأتى الْمَدِينَة فَقتل بهَا فِي وقْعَة بُعَاث، وَكَانَت قبل الْهِجْرَة،قَالَ: فَكَانَ قومه يَقُولُونَ: لقد قتل وَهُوَ مُسلم، فَيحْتَمل أَن يكون هُوَ المُرَاد. قلت: فِيهِ نظر من وُجُوه. الأول: أَن هَذَا حكم بِالِاحْتِمَالِ فَلَا يَصح. الثَّانِي: قَوْله: لقلَّة الاعتتاء بالتاريخ إِذْ ذَاك لَيْسَ كَذَلِك، فَكيف اعتنوا بضبط أَسمَاء الْعشْرَة الميتين وَلم يعتنوا بضبط الَّذين قتلوا، بل الاعتناء بالمقتولين أولى، لِأَن لَهُم مزية على غَيرهم. وَالثَّالِث: أَن الَّذِي وجده فِي الْمَغَازِي لَا يصلح دَلِيلا لتصحيح اللَّفْظَة الْمَذْكُورَة من وَجْهَيْن: احدهما: أَن هَذَا الرجل لم يتَّفق على إِسْلَامه،وَالْآخر: أَن هَذَا وَاحِد،وَقَوله: (وَقتلُوا) ، صِيغَة جمع تدل على أَن المقتولين جمَاعَة، وأقلها ثَلَاثَة أنفس. وَالرَّابِع: من وُجُوه النّظر أَن وقْعَة بُعَاث كَانَت بَين الاوس والخزرج فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، وَلم يكن فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت اسلام، فَكيف يسْتَدلّ بقتل الرجل الْمَذْكُور فِي وقْعَة بُعَاث على أَن قَتله كَانَ فى وَقت كَون الْقبْلَة هُوَ بَيت الْمُقَدّس؟ وَهَذَا لَيْسَ بِصَحِيح؟وَقَالَ الصغاني: بُعَاث، بِالضَّمِّ، على لَيْلَتَيْنِ من الْمَدِينَة، وَيَوْم بُعَاث يَوْم، كَانَ بَين الْأَوْس والخزرج فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، وَوَقع فِي كتاب الْعين بالغين الْمُعْجَمَة وَالصَّوَاب بِالْعينِ الْمُهْملَة لَا غير، ذكره فِي فصل الثَّاء الْمُثَلَّثَة من كتاب الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة.......(1/ ص 251)قَالَ مَالِكٌ أخْبَرَنِى زَيْدُ بنُ أَسْلَمَ أنّ أَبَا سَعِيدٍ الخُدْرِىَّ أخبَرَهُ أَنه سَمِعَ رسولَ اللَّهِ صلى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُولُ إِذا أَسْلَمَ العَبْدُ فَحَسُنَ إسْلاَمُهُ يُكَفِّرُ اللَّهُ عنهُ كلَّ سَيِّئَةٍ كَانَ زَلَفها وَكَانَ يَعْدَ ذلكَ القِصاصُ الحَسَنَةُ بِعَشْرِ أَمْثالِها إِلَى سَبْعِمِائَةِ ضِعْفٍ والسَّيِئَةُ بِمثْلِها إلاَّ أَن يَتَجَاوَزَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَاذكره البُخَارِيّ مُعَلّقا، وَلم يوصله فِي مَوضِع فِي الْكتاب، وَالْبُخَارِيّ لم يدْرك زمن مَالك، فَيكون تَعْلِيقا وَلكنه بِلَفْظ جازم، فَهُوَ صَحِيح وَلَا قدح فِيهِ،وَقَالَ ابْن حزم: إِنَّه قَادِح فِي الصِّحَّة لِأَنَّهُ مُنْقَطع، وَلَيْسَ كَمَا قَالَ، لِأَنَّهُ مَوْصُول من جِهَات أخر صَحِيحَة، وَلم يذكرهُ لشهرته، وَكَيف وَقد عرف من شَرطه وعادته أَنه لَا يجْزم إلاَّ بتثبت وَثُبُوت؟ وَلَيْسَ كل مُنْقَطع يقْدَح فِيهِ، فَهَذَا، وَإِن كَانَ يُطلق عَلَيْهِ أَنه مُنْقَطع بِحَسب الِاصْطِلَاح، إلاَّ أَنه فِي حكم الْمُتَّصِل فِي كَونه صَحِيحا،وَقد وَصله أَبُو ذَر الْهَرَوِيّ فِي بعض النّسخ فَقَالَ: أخبرنَا النضروي، وَهُوَ الْعَبَّاس بن الْفضل، ثَنَا الْحُسَيْن بن إِدْرِيس، ثَنَا هِشَام بن خَالِد، ثَنَا الْوَلِيد بن مُسلم، عَن مَالك بِهِ. وَكَذَا وَصله النَّسَائِيّ عَن أَحْمد...........(ج1/ ص 251)وَقد نظم ابْن ام قَاسم النَّحْوِيّ الْجمل الَّتِي لَهَا مَحل من الْإِعْرَاب وَالَّتِي لَا مَحل لَهَا مِنْهُ بِثمَانِيَة أَبْيَات،وَهِي قَوْله:(جمل أَتَت وَلها مَحل مُعرب ... سبع لِأَن حلت مَحل الْمُفْرد)(خبرية، حَالية، محكية ... وَكَذَا الْمُضَاف لَهَا بِغَيْر تردد)(ومعلق عَنْهَا، وتابعة لما ... هُوَ مُعرب، أَو ذُو مَحل فاعدد)(وَجَوَاب شَرط جازمٍ بالفاءِ أَو ... بإذا وَبَعض،قَالَ: غير مُقَيّد)(وأتتك سبع مَا لَهَا من مَوضِع: ... صلَة، ومعترض، وَجُمْلَة مبتدى)(وَجَوَاب أَقسَام، وَمَا قد فسرت ... فِي أشهر وَالْخلف غير مبعد)(وبعيد تحضيض، وَبعد مُعَلّق ... لَا جازمٍ، وَجَوَاب ذَلِك اورد)(وكذاك تَابِعَة لشَيْء مَا لَهُ ... من مَوضِع، فاحفظه غير مُفند)وَقد نظمها الشَّيْخ أثير الدّين أَبُو حَيَّان بِسِتَّة أَبْيَات،وَهِي قَوْله:(وَخذ جملا سِتا، وَعشرا فنصفها ... لَهَا مَوضِع الْإِعْرَاب جَاءَ مُبينًا)(فوصفية، حَالية، خبرية ... مُضَاف إِلَيْهَا، واحكِ بالْقَوْل مُعْلنا)(كَذَلِك فِي التَّعْلِيق وَالشّرط والجزا ... إِذا عَامل يَأْتِي بِلَا عمل هُنَا)(وَفِي غير هَذَا لَا مَحل لَهَا كَمَا ... أَتَت صلَة مبدوة فاتك العنا)(مُفَسّر أَيْضا، وحشواً كَذَا أَتَت ... كَذَلِك فِي التَحضيض نلْت بِهِ الْغِنَا)(وَفِي الشَّرْط لم يعْمل كَذَاك جَوَابه ... جَوَاب يَمِين مثله سرك المنى)
................(1/ 252)لصَّوَاب الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْمُحَقِّقُونَ  ،وَقد ادّعى فِيهِ الْإِجْمَاع على أَن الْكَافِر إِذا فعل أفعالاً جميلَة على جِهَة التَّقَرُّب إِلَى الله تَعَالَى: كصدقة وصلَة رحم واعتاق وَنَحْوهَا من الْخِصَال الجميلة، ثمَّ أسلم، يكْتب لَهُ كل ذَلِك ويثاب عَلَيْهِ إِذا مَاتَ على الْإِسْلَام، وَدَلِيله حَدِيث أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ الذى يَأْتِي الْآن، وَحَدِيث حَكِيم بن حزَام ظَاهر فِيهِ، وَهَذَا أَمر لَا يحيله الْعقل، وَقد ورد الشَّرْع بِهِ، فَوَجَبَ قبُوله. وَأما دَعْوَى كَونه مُخَالفا لِلْأُصُولِ فَغير مَقْبُولَة،وَأما قَول الْفُقَهَاء: لَا تصح عبَادَة من كَافِر وَلَو اسْلَمْ، لم يعْتد بهَا،فمرادهم: لَا يعْتد بهَا فِي أَحْكَام الدُّنْيَا، وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ تعرض لثواب الْآخِرَة، فان أقدم قَائِل على التَّصْرِيح بِأَنَّهُ إِذا أسلم لَا يُثَاب عَلَيْهَا فِي الْآخِرَة، فَهُوَ مجازف، فَيرد قَوْله بِهَذِهِ السّنة الصَّحِيحَة. وَقد يعْتد بِبَعْض أَفعَال الْكَافِر فى الدُّنْيَا،فَقَالَ: قَالَ الْفُقَهَاء: إِذا لزمَه كَفَّارَة ظِهَار وَغَيرهَا فَكفر فِي حَال كفره اجزأه ذَلِك، وَإِذا اسْلَمْ لَا يلْزم إِعَادَتهَا، وَاخْتلفُوا فِيمَا لَو اجنب واغتسل فِي كفره، ثمَّ اسْلَمْ، هَل يلْزمه إِعَادَة الْغسْل؟ وَالأَصَح اللُّزُوم،وَبَالغ بعض أَصْحَابنَا فَقَالَ: يَصح من كل كَافِر طَهَارَة، غسلا كَانَت أَو وضوء أَو تيمماً، وَإِذا أسلم صلى بهَا، وَقد ذهب إِلَى مَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ النَّوَوِيّ ابراهيم الْحَرْبِيّ وَابْن بطال والقرطبي وَابْن مُنِير،وَقَالَ ابْن مُنِير: الْمُخَالف للقواعد دَعْوَى أَنه يكْتب لَهُ ذَلِك فِي حَال كفره واما أَن الله يضيف إِلَى حَسَنَاته فِي الْإِسْلَام ثَوَاب مَا كَانَ صدر مِنْهُ مِمَّا كَانَ يَظُنّهُ خيرا، فَلَا مَانع مِنْهُ كَمَا لَو تفضل عَلَيْهِ ابْتِدَاء من غير عمل، وكما يتفضل على الْعَاجِز بِثَوَاب مَا كَانَ يعْمل وَهُوَ قَادر، فَإِذا جَازَ أَن يكْتب لَهُ ثَوَاب مَا لم يعْمل أَلْبَتَّة، جَازَ أَن يكْتب لَهُ ثَوَاب مَا عمله غير موفي الشُّرُوط. وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: لله تَعَالَى ان يتفضل على عباده بِمَا شَاءَ، وَلَا اعْتِرَاض عَلَيْهِ......(1/ ص 257)أَن الملال لَا يجوز على الله تَعَالَى، وَلَا يدْخل تَحت صِفَاته لِأَنَّهُ ترك الشَّيْء استثقالاً وكراهية لَهُ بعد حرص ومحبة فِيهِ، وَهُوَ من صِفَات الْمَخْلُوق، فَلَا بُد من تَأْوِيل. وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيهِ،فَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: مَعْنَاهُ أَنه لَا يتْرك الثَّوَاب على الْعَمَل مَا لم يذكر الْعَمَل، وَذَلِكَ أَن من مل شَيْئا تَركه، فكنى عَن التّرْك بالملال الَّذِي هُوَ سَبَب التّرْك،وَقَالَ ابْن قُتَيْبَة: مَعْنَاهُ أَنه لَا يمل إِذا مللتم. قَالَ: ومثاله قَوْلهم فِي البليغ: فلَان لَا يَنْقَطِع حَتَّى تَنْقَطِع خصومه، مَعْنَاهُ لَا يَنْقَطِع إِذا انْقَطَعت خصومه، وَلَو كَانَ لم يكن لَهُ فضل على غَيره. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: وَمَعْنَاهُ أَن الله لَا يتناهى حَقه عَلَيْكُم فِي الطَّاعَة حَتَّى يتناهى جهدكم قبل ذَلِك، فَلَا تكلفوا مَا لَا تطيقون من الْعَمَل، كنى بالملال عَنهُ لِأَن من تناهت قوته عَن أَمر، وَعجز عَن فعله مله وَتَركه. وَقَالَ التَّيْمِيّ: مَعْنَاهُ أَن الله لَا يمل أبدا مللتم أَنْتُم أَو لم تملوا،نَحْو قَوْلهم: لَا أُكَلِّمك حَتَّى يشيب الْغُرَاب. وَلَا يَصح التَّشْبِيه، لِأَن شيب الْغُرَاب لَيْسَ مُمكنا عَادَة، بِخِلَاف ملل ابِخِلَاف ملل الْعباد. وَحكى الْمَاوَرْدِيّ أَن: حَتَّى،هَهُنَا بِمَعْنى: حِين،أَو بِمَعْنى: الْوَاو، وَهَذَا ضَعِيف جدا...........(1/ 258)لِلْجُمْهُورِ على أَن صَلَاة جَمِيع اللَّيْل مَكْرُوهَة، وَعَن جمَاعَة من السّلف لَا بَأْس بِهِ. قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: وَقَالَ القَاضِي: كرهه مَالك مرّة،وَقَالَ: لَعَلَّه يَصح مَغْلُوبًا، وَفِي رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أُسْوَة. ثمَّ قَالَ: لَا بَأْس بِهِ مَا لم يضر ذَلِك بِصَلَاة الصُّبْح، وَإِن كَانَ يَأْتِيهِ الصُّبْح وَهُوَ نَائِم فَلَا، وَإِن كَانَ بِهِ فتور وكسل فَلَا بَأْس بِهِ............(1/ ص 265))وَقد وهم البُخَارِيّ فِي قَوْله: إِن سعيد بن زيد مِمَّن حضر بَدْرًا، وَهُوَ أحد الثَّمَانِية الَّذين سبقوا إِلَى الْإِسْلَام، والخمسة الَّذين أَسْلمُوا على يَد الصّديق، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، والستة أَصْحَاب الشورى الَّذين توفّي رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَهُوَ عَنْهُم رَاض، وَهُوَ مِمَّن ثَبت مَعَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَوْم أحد ووقاه بِيَدِهِ ضَرْبَة قصد بهَا فشلت،.........(1/ ص 265)(أَفْلح) من الإفلاح وَهُوَ الْفَوْز والبقاء،وَقيل: هُوَ الظفر وَإِدْرَاك البغية،وَقيل: إِنَّه عبارَة عَن أَرْبَعَة أَشْيَاء: بَقَاء بِلَا فنَاء وغناء بِلَا فقر، وَعز بِلَا ذل، وَعلم بِلَا جهل. قَالُوا: وَلَا كلمة فِي اللُّغَة أجمع لِلْخَيْرَاتِ مِنْهُ،وَالْعرب تَقول لكل من أصَاب خيرا: مُفْلِح،وَقَالَ ابْن دُرَيْد: أَفْلح الرجل وأنجح: أدْرك مَطْلُوبه............(1/ 267) (جَاءَ رجل) ، هُوَ ضمام بن ثَعْلَبَة أَخُو بني سعد بن بكر، قَالَه القَاضِي مستدلاً بِأَن البُخَارِيّ سَمَّاهُ فِي حَدِيث اللَّيْث، يُرِيد مَا أخرجه فِي بَاب الْقِرَاءَة،وَالْعرض على الْمُحدث عَن شريك عَن أنس قَالَ: (بَيْنَمَا نَحن جُلُوس فِي الْمَسْجِد، إِذْ دخل رجل على جمل، فأناخه فِي الْمَسْجِد) وَفِيه (ثمَّ قَالَ: أَيّكُم مُحَمَّد؟) وَذكر الحَدِيث،وَقَالَ فِيهِ: (وَأَنا ضمام بن ثَعْلَبَة أَخُو بني سعد بن بكر) ، فَجعل حَدِيث طَلْحَة هَذَا وَحَدِيث أنس هَذَا لَهُ، وَتَبعهُ ابْن بطال وَغَيره وَفِيه نظر لتباين ألفاظهما، كَمَا نبه عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْطُبِيّ،وَأَيْضًا فَإِن إِبْنِ إِسْحَاق فَمن بعده: كَابْن سعد وَابْن عبد الْبر لم يذكرُوا لضمام غير حَدِيث أنس........(1/ 268)أَن من شرع فِي صَلَاة نفل أَو صَوْم نفل وَجب عَلَيْهِ اتمامه،وَبِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى: {وَلَا تُبْطِلُوا أَعمالكُم} (مُحَمَّد: 33) وبالاتفاق على أَن حج التَّطَوُّع يلْزم بِالشُّرُوعِ. وَلما حملت الشَّافِعِيَّة على الِانْقِطَاع قَالُوا: لَا تلْزم النَّوَافِل بِالشُّرُوعِ، وَلَكِن يسْتَحبّ لَهُ إِتْمَامه، وَلَا يجب بل يجوز قطعه. وَقَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ: الحَدِيث متمسك لنا فِي أصلين: أَحدهمَا فِي شُمُول عدم الْوُجُوب فِي غير مَا ذكر فِي الحَدِيث، كَعَدم وجوب الْوتر. وَالثَّانِي: فِي أَن الشُّرُوع غير مُلْزم لِأَنَّهُ نفي وجوب شَيْء آخر مُطلقًا شرع فِيهِ أَو لم يشرع، وَتمسك الْخصم بِهِ على أَن الشُّرُوع مُلْزم لِأَنَّهُ نفي وجوب شَيْء آخر إلاَّ مَا تطوع بِهِ، وَالِاسْتِثْنَا  ء من النَّفْي إِثْبَات، فَيكون الْمُثبت بِالِاسْتِثْنَا  ءِ وجوب مَا تطوع بِهِ، وَهُوَ الْمَطْلُوب. قَالَ: وَهَذَا مغالطة،لِأَن هَذَا الِاسْتِثْنَاء من وَادي قَوْله تَعَالَى: {لَا يذوقون فِيهَا الْمَوْت إِلَّا الموتة الأولى} (الدُّخان: 56) أَي: لَا يجب شَيْء إلاَّ أَن اتطوع، وَقد علم أَن التَّطَوُّع لَيْسَ بِوَاجِب، فَلَا يجب شَيْء آخر أصلاقَالَ بَعضهم: من قَالَ: إِنَّه مُنْقَطع احْتَاجَ إِلَى دَلِيل، وَالدَّلِيل عَلَيْهِ مَا روى النَّسَائِيّ وَغَيره أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ أَحْيَانًا يَنْوِي صَوْم التَّطَوُّع ثمَّ يفْطر، وَفِي البُخَارِيّ أَنه أَمر جوَيْرِية بنت الْحَارِث أَن تفطر يَوْم الْجُمُعَة. بعد أَن شرعت فِيهِ، فَدلَّ على أَن الشُّرُوع فِي الْعِبَادَة لَا يسْتَلْزم الْإِتْمَام إلاَّ إِذا كَانَت نَافِلَة بِهَذَا النَّص فِي الصَّوْم، وبالقياس فِي الْبَاقِيوروى الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ عَن أم سَلمَة أَنَّهَا صَامت يَوْمًا تَطَوّعا فأفطرت، فَأمرهَا النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، أَن تقضي يَوْمًا مَكَانَهُ، وَحَدِيث النَّسَائِيّ لَا يدل على أَنه، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، ترك الْقَضَاء بعد الْإِفْطَار، وإفطاره رُبمَا كَانَ عَن عذر. وَحَدِيث جوَيْرِية إِنَّمَا أمرهَا بالأفطار عِنْد تحقق وَاحِد من الْأَعْذَار: كالضيافة، وكل مَا جَاءَ من أَحَادِيث هَذَا الْبَاب فَمَحْمُول على مثل هَذَا، وَلَو وَقع التَّعَارُض بَين الْأَخْبَار، فالترجيح مَعْنَاهُ لثَلَاثَة أوجه: أَحدهَا إِجْمَاع الصَّحَابَة، وَالثَّانِي: أَن أحاديثنا مثبتة وأحاديثهم نَافِيَة، والمثبت مقدم. وَالثَّالِث: أَنه احْتِيَاط فِي الْعِبَادَة فَافْهَم. قَوْله: (وَذكر لَهُ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الزَّكَاة) هَذَا قَول الرَّاوِي، كَأَنَّهُ نسي مَا نَص عَلَيْهِ رَسُول الله والتبس عَلَيْهِ،.........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : السبت 
الموافق : 21 / شوال / 1441 هجري
الموافق : 13/ 6/ 2020 ميلادي 

*.........**(1/ 269)**عدم وجوب قيام اللَّيْل، وَهُوَ إِجْمَاع فِي حق الامة، وَكَذَا فِي حق سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على الاصح**........**(1/ 270
**الْقَاعِدَة الْأُصُولِيَّة فِيهَا أَن الحَدِيث إِذا رَوَاهُ راويان، واشتملت إِحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ على زِيَادَة، فَإِن لم تكن مُغيرَة لإعراب الْبَاقِي قبلت، وَحمل ذَلِك على نِسْيَان الرَّاوِي أَو ذُهُوله أَو اقْتِصَاره بِالْمَقْصُودِ مِنْهُ فِي صُورَة الاستشهاد، وَإِن كَانَت مُغيرَة تَعَارَضَت الرِّوَايَتَانِ وَتعين طلب التَّرْجِيح، فَافْهَم**........**(1/ 270)**يفَ الْجمع بَين حلفه بقوله: وَأَبِيهِ إِن صدق، مَعَ نَهْيه عَن الْحلف بِالْآبَاءِ؟**وَأجِيب**:* *بِأَن ذَلِك كَانَ قبل النَّهْي، أَو بِأَنَّهَا كلمة جَارِيَة على اللِّسَان لَا يقْصد بهَا الْحلف،**كَمَا جرى على لسانهم**:* *عقرى حلقى، وتربت يَمِينك، وَالنَّهْي إِنَّمَا ورد فى القاصد بِحَقِيقَة الْحلف**لما فِيهِ من تَعْظِيمه الْمَخْلُوق، وَهَذَا هُوَ الرَّاجِح عِنْد الْعلمَاء**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *فِيهِ حذف مُضَاف تَقْدِيره: وَرب أَبِيه، فاضمر ذَلِك فِيهِ**.* *وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *لَا يضمر بل يذهب فِيهِ،**وَسمعت بعض مَشَايِخنَا يُجيب بجوابين آخَرين**:* *أَحدهمَا: أَنه يحْتَمل أَن يكون الحَدِيث: أَفْلح وَالله،**فقصر الْكَاتِب اللامين فَصَارَت**:* *وَأَبِيهِ،**وَالْآخر**:* *خُصُوصِيَّة ذَلِك بالشارع دون غَيره، وَهَذِه دَعْوَى لَا برهَان عَلَيْهَا**.* *وَأغْرب الْقَرَافِيّ حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *هَذِه اللَّفْظَة وَهِي: وابيه، اخْتلف فِي صِحَّتهَا، فَإِنَّهَا لَيست فِي الْمُوَطَّأ، وَإِنَّمَا فِيهَا افلح إِن صدق، وَهَذَا عَجِيب، فَالزِّيَادَة ثَابِتَة لَا شكّ فِي صِحَّتهَا وَلَا مرية**.**........**(1/ 171)**قَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي**:* *الْجِنَازَة، بِالْكَسْرِ، والعامة تَقول بِالْفَتْح،**وَالْمعْنَى**:* *للْمَيت على السرير وَإِذا لم يكن عَلَيْهِ الْمَيِّت فَهُوَ سَرِير ونعش، وَفِي** (**الْعباب**)* *لِابْنِ الْأَعرَابِي: الْجِنَازَة،**بِالْكَسْرِ**:* *السرير؛ والجنازة،**بِالْفَتْح**:* *الْمَيِّت**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن السّكيت وَابْن قُتَيْبَة**:* *يُقَال: الْجِنَازَة والجنازة،**وَقَالَ الْأَصْمَعِي**:* *الْجِنَازَة،**بِالْكَسْرِ**:* *الْمَيِّت نَفسه،**قَالَ**:* *والعوام يتوهمون أَنه السرير**.* *وَقَالَ النَّضر**:* *الْجِنَازَة: السرير مَعَ الرجل جَمِيعًا**.* *وَقَالَ الْخَلِيل**:* *الْجِنَازَة،**بِالْكَسْرِ**:* *خشب الشرجع، وَقد جرى فِي أَفْوَاه النَّاس الْجِنَازَة بِالْفَتْح، والنحارير يُنكرُونَ ذَلِك**.* *وَقَالَ غَيره**:* *إِذا لم يكن عَلَيْهِ ميت فَهُوَ سَرِير أَو نعش، وكل شَيْء ثقل على قوم واغتموا بِهِ فَهُوَ جَنَازَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن عباد**:* *الْجِنَازَة،**بِالْكَسْرِ**:* *الْمَرِيض، وَطعن فلَان فِي جنَازَته، وَرمى فِي جنَازَته إِذا مَاتَ**.........**(1/ 271)**ن البُخَارِيّ، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى، قرن فِيهِ بَين الْحسن وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين لما أسلفنا أَن الْحسن لم يسمع من أبي هُرَيْرَة عِنْد الْجُمْهُور، فقرنه بِمُحَمد بن سِيرِين لِأَنَّهُ سمع مِنْهُ، فالاعتماد عَلَيْهِ،**وعَلى قَول من يَقُول**:* *إِن الْحسن سمع مِنْهُ لَا يَخْلُو إِمَّا أَن يَكُونَا سمعا هَذَا الحَدِيث من أبي هُرَيْرَة مُجْتَمعين، وَإِمَّا ان يَكُونَا سمعا مِنْهُ مفترقين، وَإِنَّمَا أوردهُ البُخَارِيّ كَمَا سمع، وَقد وَقع لَهُ نَظِير هَذَا فِي قصَّة مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، فَإِنَّهُ أخرج فِيهَا حَدِيثا من طَرِيق روح بن عبَادَة بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَاد، وَأخرج أَيْضا فِي بَدْء الْخلق عَنْهُمَا، عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة حَدِيثا آخر، واعتماده فِي كل ذَلِك على ابْن سِيرِين، لِأَن الْحسن، وَإِن صَحَّ سَمَاعه عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة، فَإِنَّهُ كثير الْإِرْسَال فَلَا تحمل عنعنته على السماع**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *قَالُوا: لم يَصح سَماع الْحسن عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة،**أَقُول**:* *فعلى هَذَا التَّقْدِير يكون لفظ: عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة، مُتَعَلقا بِمُحَمد فَقَط، أَو يكون مُرْسلا**.* *قلت**:* *قَوْله: أَو يكون مُرْسلا، إِن أَرَادَ بِهِ أَن الحَدِيث يكون مُرْسلا، فَلَا يَصح، وَإِن أَرَادَ بِهِ الْإِرْسَال من جِهَة الْحسن فَلهُ وَجه على تَقْدِير عدم سَمَاعه من أبي هُرَيْرَة**.**
.......**(**1،/272)**م* *وزن القيراط يخْتَلف باخْتلَاف الْبِلَاد،**فَهُوَ عِنْد أهل مَكَّة**:* *ربع سدس الدِّينَار،**وَعند أهل الْعرَاق**:* *نصف عشر الدِّينَار. انْتهى**.* *وَعند الْفُقَهَاء**:* *القيراط جُزْء من عشْرين جزأ من الدِّينَار، وكل قِيرَاط ثَلَاث حبات، فَيكون الدِّينَار سِتِّينَ حَبَّة، وكل حَبَّة أَربع أرزات، فَيكون مِائَتَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعين أرزة**.* *.........**(1/ 272)**ن القيراط**:* *اسْم لمقدار من الثَّوَاب يَقع على الْقَلِيل وَالْكثير، وَبَين فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث أَنه مثل أحد،**وَفِي رِوَايَة للْحَاكِم**:* *القيراط أعظم من أحد**.* *ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *حَدِيث صَحِيح الْإِسْنَاد، وَلم يخرجَاهُ**.* *وفى رِوَايَة للْحَاكِم من حَدِيث أبي بن كَعْب مَرْفُوعا**: (**وَالَّذِي نفس مُحَمَّد بِيَدِهِ لَهو فِي الْمِيزَان أثقل من أحد**) .* *وَفِي اسناده**:* *الْحجَّاج بن ارطأة، وَفِيه مقَال**.* *وَفِي السّنَن الصِّحَاح المأثورة من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة مَرْفُوعا**: (**من أُوذِنَ بِجنَازَة فَأتى أَهلهَا فعزاهم كتب الله لَهُ قيراطاً، فان شيعها كتب الله لَهُ قيراطين، فَإِن صلى عَلَيْهَا كتب الله لَهُ ثَلَاثَة قراريط، فَإِن شهد دَفنهَا كتب الله لَهُ أَرْبَعَة قراريط، القيراط مثل أحد**)**......**(1/ 272)**مثل أحد**)* *بِضَمَّتَيْنِ: وَهُوَ الْجَبَل الَّذِي بِجنب الْمَدِينَة على نَحْو ميلين مِنْهَا، وَهُوَ فِي شمال الْمَدِينَة، وَسمي بِهَذَا الإسم لتوحده وانقطاعه عَن جبال أُخْرَى هُنَالك**.* *وَفِي الحَدِيث من طَرِيق أبي عِيسَى بن جبر عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**أحد يحبنا ونحبه، وَهُوَ على بَاب الْجنَّة**.* *قَالَ**:* *وعير يبغضنا ونبغضه، وَهُوَ على بَاب من أَبْوَاب النَّار**) .* *قَالَ السُّهيْلي**:* *وَفِي أحد قبر هَارُون، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، أخي مُوسَى الكليم، وَفِيه قُبض، وثمة واراه مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، وَكَانَا قد مرا بِأحد حاجين أَو معتمرين**.**
..........**(ج1/ 273)**حُصُول القيراطن هَهُنَا مُقَيّد بِثَلَاثَة أَشْيَاء**.* *الأول**:* *الِاتِّبَاع،**وَالثَّانِي**:* *الصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِ**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *حُضُور الدّفن**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *لَو اتبع حَتَّى دفنت وَلم يصل عَلَيْهَا هَل لَهُ القيراطان؟**قلت**:* *لَا، إِذْ المُرَاد أَن يُصَلِّي هُوَ أَيْضا، جمعا بَين الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ وحملاً للمطلق على الْمُقَيد**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *اعْلَم أَن الصَّلَاة يحصل بهَا قِيرَاط إِذا انْفَرَدت، فَإِن انْضَمَّ إِلَيْهَا الِاتِّبَاع حَتَّى الْفَرَاغ حصل لَهُ قِيرَاط ثَان، فَلِمَنْ صلى وَحضر الدّفن القيراطان، وَلمن اقْتصر على الصَّلَاة قِيرَاط وَاحِد،**وَلَا يُقَال**:* *يحصل بِالصَّلَاةِ مَعَ الدّفن ثَلَاثَة قراريط، كَمَا يتوهمه بَعضهم من ظَاهر بعض الْأَحَادِيث، وَلِأَن هَذَا النَّوْع صَرِيح، والْحَدِيث الْمُطلق والمحتمل مَحْمُول عَلَيْهِ،**وَأما الرِّوَايَة الَّتِي فِيهَا**: (**من صلى على جَنَازَة فَلهُ قِيرَاط وَمن تبعها حَتَّى تدفن فَلهُ قيراطان**)* *فَمَعْنَاه: فَلهُ تَمام قيراطين بالمجموع**.........**(1/274)**فِيهِ حجَّة ظَاهِرَة للحنفية فِي ان الْمَشْي خلف الْجِنَازَة أفضل من الْمَشْي أمامها،بِظَاهِر قَوْله: (من اتبع) ، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الْأَوْزَاعِيّ أَيْضا. وَقَول عَليّ بن أبي طَالب،رَضِي الله عَنهُ: وَذهب قوم إِلَى التَّوسعَة فِي ذَلِك وأنهما سَوَاء، وَهُوَ قَول الثَّوْريّ وَأبي وَأبي مُصعب من أَصْحَاب مَالك. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: وَقد تمسك بِهَذَا اللَّفْظ من زعم أَن الْمَشْي خلفهَا أفضل، وَلَا حجَّة فِيهِ،لِأَنَّهُ يُقَال: تبعه إِذا مَشى خَلفه، أَو إِذا مر بِهِ فَمشى مَعَه،وَكَذَلِكَ: اتبعهُ بِالتَّشْدِيدِ. قلت: هَذَا الْقَائِل نفى حجَّة هَؤُلَاءِ بِمَا هُوَ حجَّة عَلَيْهِ،لِأَنَّهُ فسر لفظ تبع بمعنيين: أَحدهمَا: حجَّة لمن زعم أَن الْمَشْي خلفهَا أفضل،وَالْآخر: لَيْسَ بِحجَّة عَلَيْهِ، وَلَا هُوَ حجَّة لخصمه. فَافْهَم. ثمَّ الرّكُوب وَرَاء الْجِنَازَة لَا بَأْس بِهِ، وَالْمَشْي أفضل. وَقَالَت الشَّافِعِيَّة: لَا فرق عندنَا بَين الرَّاكِب والماشي،يَعْنِي فِي الْمَشْي أمامها خلافًا للثوري حَيْثُ قَالَ: إِن الرَّاكِب يكون خلفهَا، وَتَبعهُ الرَّافِعِيّ فِي شرح الْمسند، وَكَأَنَّهُ قلد الْخطابِيّ، فَإِنَّهُ كَذَا ادّعى، وَفِيه حَدِيث صَححهُ الْحَاكِم على شَرط البُخَارِيّ من حَدِيث الْمُغيرَة بن شُعْبَة، وَقَالَ بِهِ من الْمَالِكِيَّة أَيْضا ابو مُصعب.........(1/ 274)قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: المرجئة أضداد الْخَوَارِج، والمعتزلة. الْخَوَارِج تكفر بِالذنُوبِ، والمعتزلة يفسقون بهَا، وَكلهمْ يُوجب الخلود فِي النَّار،والمرجئة تَقول: لَا تضر الذُّنُوب مَعَ الْإِيمَان،وغلاتهم تَقول: يَكْفِي التَّصْدِيق بِالْقَلْبِ وَحده.......(1/ 275)أَن ابراهيم هُوَ ابْن زيد بن شريك التَّيْمِيّ، تيم الربَاب، أَبُو أَسمَاء الْكُوفِي. قيل: قَتله الْحجَّاج بن يُوسُف،وَقيل: مَاتَ فِي سجنه لما طلب الإِمَام ابراهيم النَّخعِيّ، فَوَقع الرَّسُول بابراهيم التَّيْمِيّ، فَأَخذه وحبسه،فَقيل لَهُ: لَيْسَ إياك أَرَادَ،فَقَالَ: أكره أَن أدفَع عَن نَفسِي، وأكون سَببا لحبس رجل مُسلم بَرِيء الساحة، فَصَبر فِي السجْن حَتَّى مَاتَ. قَالَ يحيى: هُوَ ثِقَة، مرجىء، وَمن غَرَائِبه مَا روى عَن الْأَعْمَش عَن ابراهيم التَّيْمِيّ،قَالَ: إِنِّي لأمكث ثَلَاثِينَ يَوْمًا لَا آكل، وَمَات سنة اثْنَتَيْنِ وَتِسْعين. روى لَهُ الْجَمَاعَة، وتيم الربَاب، بِكَسْر الرَّاء،قَالَ الْحَازِمِي: تيم الربَاب، وَهُوَ تيم بن عبد مَنَاة بن ود بن طابخة،وَقَالَ معمر ابْن الْمثنى: تيم الربَاب ثَوْر وعدي وعكل وَمُزَيْنَة بَنو عبد مَنَاة وضبة بن ود،قيل: سموا بِهِ لأَنهم غمسوا أَيْديهم فِي رب وتحالفوا عَلَيْهِ، هَذَا قَول ابْن الْكَلْبِيّ،وَقَالَ غَيره: سموا بِهِ لأَنهم ترببوا،أَي: تحالفوا على بني سعد بن زيد.
..............(1/276)لرَّد على المرجئة لأَنهم قَالُوا: لَا حذر من الْمعاصِي مَعَ حُصُول الْإِيمَان، وَذكر البُخَارِيّ الْآيَة ردا عَلَيْهِم لِأَنَّهَا فِي مدح من اسْتغْفر من ذَنبه، وَلم يصر عَلَيْهِ، فمفهومه ذمّ من لم يفعل ذَلِك، وَكَأَنَّهُ لمح فِي ذَلِك حَدِيث عبد الله بن عَمْرو مَرْفُوعا، أخرجه أَحْمد فِي (مُسْنده) بِإِسْنَاد حسن،قَالَ: (ويل للمصرين الَّذين يصرون على مَا فعلوا وهم يعلمُونَ) أَي: يعلمُونَ أَن من تَابَ تَابَ الله عَلَيْهِ، ثمَّ لَا يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ  ، قَالَه مُجَاهِد وَغَيره. وَحَدِيث أبي بكر الصّديق، رَضِي الله عَنهُ،مَرْفُوعا أخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ باسناد حسن: (مَا أصر من اسْتغْفر وَإِن عَاد فِي الْيَوْم سبعين مرّة) . وَالْآيَة الْمَذْكُورَة فِي سُورَة آل عمرَان،وَهِي: {وَالَّذين اذا فعلوا فَاحِشَة أَو ظلمُوا أنفسهم ذكرُوا الله فاستغفروا لذنوبهم وَمن يغْفر الذُّنُوب الا الله وَلم يصروا على مَا فعلوا وهم يعلمُونَ} (آل عمرَان: 135) يفهم من الْآيَة أَنهم: إِذا لم يَسْتَغْفِرُوا،أَي: لم يتوبوا، وأصروا على ذنوبهم يكونُونَ مَحل الحذر وَالْخَوْف. وَقَالَ الواحدي: قَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس،رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا فِي رِوَايَة عَطاء: نزلت هَذِه الْآيَة فِي نَبهَان التمار، أَتَتْهُ امْرَأَة حسناء تبْتَاع مِنْهُ تَمرا، فَضمهَا إِلَى نَفسه وَقبلهَا، ثمَّ نَدم على ذَلِك. فَأتى النَّبِي، صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَذكر لَهُ ذَلِك، فَنزلت هَذِه الْآيَة. ..........(1/ 281)تلاحى رجلَانِ " هما عبد الله بن أبي حَدْرَد بِفَتْح الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَفتح الرَّاء وَسُكُون الدَّال الْمُهْملَة وَفِي آخِره دَال اخرى وَكَعب بن مَالك كَانَ على عبد الله دين لكعب يَطْلُبهُ فتنازعا فِيهِ ورفعا صوتيهما فِي الْمَسْجِد قَوْله " فَرفعت " قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ أَي رفع بَيَانهَا أَو علمهَا والافهى بَاقِيَة إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة قَالَ وشذ قوم فَقَالُوا رفعت لَيْلَة الْقدر وَهَذَا غلط لِأَن آخر الحَدِيث يرد عَلَيْهِم فَأَنَّهُ قَالَ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام " التمسوها " وَلَو كَانَ المُرَاد رفع وجودهَا لم يَأْمُرهُم بالتماسها لَا يُقَال كَيفَ يُؤمر بِطَلَب مَا رفع علمه لانا نقُول المُرَاد طلب التَّعَبُّد فِي مظانها وَرُبمَا يَقع الْعَمَل مصادفاً لَهَا أَنه مَأْمُور بِطَلَب الْعلم بِعَينهَا والاوجه أَن يُقَال رفعت من قلبِي بِمَعْنى نسيتهَا يدل عَلَيْهِ مَا جَاءَ فِي رِوَايَة مُسلم من حَدِيث أبي سعيد " فجَاء رجلَانِ يحتقنان " بتَشْديد الْقَاف أَي يدعى كل مِنْهُمَا أَنه المحق " مَعَهُمَا الشَّيْطَان فنسيتهاذمّ الملاحاة وَنقص صَاحبهَا الثَّانِي أَن الملاحاة والمخاصمة سَبَب الْعقُوبَة للعامة بذنب الْخَاصَّة فَإِن الْأمة حرمت اعلام هَذِه اللَّيْلَة بِسَبَب التلاحى بِحَضْرَتِهِ الشَّرِيفَة لَكِن فِي قَوْله " وَعَسَى أَن يكون خيرا " بعض التأنيس لَهُم وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ ادخل البُخَارِيّ فِي هَذَا الْبَاب لِأَن رفع لَيْلَة الْقدر كَانَ بِسَبَب تلاحيهما ورفعهما الصَّوْت بِحَضْرَة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَفِيهِ مذمة الملاحاة ونقصان صَاحبهَا.........(1/ 282)وَأَرَادَ بِهَذَا الْإِشْعَار بِأَن الْإِيمَان وَالْإِسْلَام وَاحِد، على مَا هُوَ مذْهبه وَمذهب جمَاعَة من الْمُحدثين، وَقد نقل أَبُو عوَانَة الاسفرائني فِي (صَحِيحه) عَن الْمُزنِيّ صَاحب الشَّافِعِي، رَحمَه الله، الْجَزْم بِأَنَّهُمَا وَاحِد، وَأَنه سمع ذَلِك مِنْهُ. وَعَن الإِمَام أَحْمد الْجَزْم بتغايرهما........(1/ 285)وَفِي حَدِيث أبي عَامر " ثمَّ ولي فَلم نر طَريقَة قَالَ النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام " سُبْحَانَ الله هَذَا جِبْرِيل جَاءَ ليعلم النَّاس دينهم وَالَّذِي نفس مُحَمَّد بِيَدِهِ مَا جَاءَ فِي قطّ إِلَّا وَأَنا أعرفهُ إِلَّا أَن تكون هَذِه الْمرة " وَفِي رِوَايَة سُلَيْمَان التَّيْمِيّ " ثمَّ نَهَضَ فولى فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على بِالرجلِ فطلبناه كل مطلبة فَلم يقدر عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ هَل تَدْرُونَ من هَذَا هَذَا جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام أَتَاكُم ليعلمكم دينكُمْ خُذُوا عَنهُ فوالذي نَفسِي بِيَدِهِ مَا اشْتبهَ على مُنْذُ اتاني قبل مرتى هَذِه وَمَا عَرفته حَتَّى ولى..........(1/ 285)قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي الرَّسُول هُوَ النَّبِي الَّذِي انْزِلْ عَلَيْهِ الْكتاب وَالنَّبِيّ اعم مِنْهُ قلت هَذَا التَّعْرِيف غير صَحِيح لِأَنَّهُ غير جَامع لِأَن كثير من الانبياء عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام لم ينزل عَلَيْهِم كتب وهم ورسل مثل سُلَيْمَان وَأَيوب وَلُوط وَيُونُس وزَكَرِيا ويحي وَنَحْوهم والتعريف الصَّحِيح أَن يُقَال الرَّسُول من انْزِلْ عَلَيْهِ كتاب أَو أنزل عَلَيْهِ ملك وَالنَّبِيّ بِخِلَافِهِ فَكل رَسُول نَبِي وَلَا عكس.......(1/ ص286)ي الصِّحَاح البهام جمع بهم والبهم جمع بهمة والبهمة اسْم للمذكر والمؤنث والسخال أَوْلَاد الْمعز فَإِذا اجْتمعت البهام والسخال قلت لَهما جَمِيعًا بهام وبهم أَيْضا وَفِي المغيث لأبي مُوسَى الْمَدِينِيّ وَقيل البهمة السخلة انْتهى. والبهيمة ذَوَات الْأَرْبَع من دَوَاب الْبر وَالْبَحْر.........(1/ 286)كَأَنَّهُ شمس وَقَالَ غَيره أَنه حرف مركب عِنْد الْجُمْهُور حَتَّى ادّعى ابْن هِشَام وَابْن الخباز الْإِجْمَاع عَلَيْهِ وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك قَالُوا وَالْأَصْل فِي كَأَن زيدا أَسد ثمَّ قدم حرف التَّشْبِيه اهتماماً بِهِ ففتحت همزَة أَن لدُخُول الْجَار وَذكروا لَهَا أَرْبَعَة معَان أَحدهَا وَهُوَ الْغَالِب عَلَيْهَا والمتفق عَلَيْهِ التَّشْبِيه وَهَذَا الْمَعْنى أطلقهُ الْجُمْهُور لكأن وَزعم مِنْهُم ابْن السَّيِّد أَنه لَا يكون إِلَّا إِذا كَانَ خَبَرهَا اسْما جَامِدا نَحْو كَأَن زيدا أَسد بِخِلَاف كَأَن زيدا قَائِم أَو فِي الدَّار أَو عنْدك أَو يقدم فَإِنَّهَا فِي ذَلِك كُله للظن الثَّانِي وَالشَّكّ وَالظَّن وَالثَّالِث التَّحْقِيق وَالرَّابِع التَّقْرِيب قَالَه الْكُوفِيُّونَ وحملوا عَلَيْهِ..........(1/ 287)وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ على فَخذي نَفسه يَعْنِي نفس جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام وَأعَاد الضَّمِير إِلَيْهِ وَتَبعهُ على ذَاك التوربشتي شَارِح المصابيح وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك بل الضَّمِير يعود على النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام كَمَا ذكرنَا وَالدَّلِيل على ذَلِك مَا جَاءَ فِي روية سُلَيْمَان التَّيْمِيّ " ثمَّ وضع يَدَيْهِ على ركبتي النَّبِي " وَبِه جزم الْبَغَوِيّ وَإِسْمَاعِيل التَّيْمِيّ وَرجحه الطَّيِّبِيّ من جِهَة الْبَحْث وَالظَّاهِر أَنه لم يقف على رِوَايَة سُلَيْمَان فَلذَلِك رَجحه من جِهَة الْبَحْث وَنظر النَّوَوِيّ فِي مَا قَالَه التَّنْبِيه على أَنه جلس كَهَيئَةِ المتعلم بَين يَدي من يتَعَلَّم مِنْهُ لإقتضاء بَاب الْأَدَب ذَلِك وَلَكِن على رِوَايَة سُلَيْمَان إِنَّمَا فعل جِبْرِيل ذَلِك لزِيَادَة الْمُبَالغَة فِي تعمية أمره ليقوى ظن الحاضربن أَنه من جُفَاة الْأَعْرَاب وَلِهَذَا تخطى النَّاس حَتَّى انْتهى إِلَى النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام كَمَا ذكرنَا نافي رِوَايَة سُلَيْمَان التَّيْمِيّ وَلِهَذَا استغربت الصَّحَابَة رَضِي الله عَنْهُم صَنِيعَة لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ من أهل الْبَلَد وَجَاء مَاشِيا لَيْسَ لَهُ أثر السّفر فَإِن قيل كَيفَ عرف عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ أَنه لم يعرفهُ أحد قيل من قَول الْحَاضِرين كَمَا فِي رِوَايَة عُثْمَان بن عَفَّان فَنظر الْقَوْم بَعضهم إِلَى بعض فَقَالُوا مَا نَعْرِف.........(1/ 287)بلقائه " الْأَيْمَان بلقائه هُوَ التَّصْدِيق بِرُؤْيَة الله تَعَالَى فِي الْآخِرَة قَالَه الْخطابِيّ وَاعْترض عَلَيْهِ النَّوَوِيّ بِأَن أحدا لَا يقطع لنَفسِهِ بِرُؤْيَة الله تَعَالَى فَأَنَّهَا مُخْتَصَّة لمن مَاتَ مُؤمنا والمرء لَا يدْرِي بِمَ يخْتم لَهُ فَكيف يكون من شُرُوط الْإِيمَان ورد عَلَيْهِ بَان المُرَاد الْإِيمَان بَان ذَلِك حق فِي نفس الْأَمر وَقد قيل أَنَّهَا مكررة لِأَنَّهَا دَاخِلَة فِي الْإِيمَان بِالْبَعْثِ وَهُوَ الْقيام من الْقُبُور قُلْنَا لَا نسلم التّكْرَار لِأَن المُرَاد باللقاء مَا بعد تِلْكَ وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ اخْتلفُوا فِي المُرَاد بِالْجمعِ بَين الْإِيمَان بلقاء الله والبعث فَقيل اللِّقَاء يحصل بالانتقال إِلَى دَار الْجَزَاء والبعث عِنْد قيام السَّاعَة وَقيل اللِّقَاء مَا يكون بعد الْبَعْث عِنْد الْحساب............(1/ 288)قَالَ عبد الْجَلِيل الأول على ثَلَاثَة أَقسَام الأول فِي مقَام الْإِسْلَام وَذَلِكَ أَن الْأُمُور فِي عَالم الْحسن ثَلَاثَة معاصي وطاعات ومباحات المعايش فَأَما قسم الْمعاصِي على اخْتِلَاف أَنْوَاعهَا فَإِن العَبْد مَأْمُور بِأَن يعلم أَن الله يرَاهُ فَإِذا هم بِمَعْصِيَة وَعلم أَن الله يرَاهُ ويبصره على أَي حَالَة كَانَت وَأَنه يعلم خائنه الْأَعْين وَمَا تخفى الصُّدُور كف عَن الْمعْصِيَة وَرجع عَنْهَا وَأما الأنسان فيذهل عَن نظر الله إِلَيْهِ فينسى حِين الْمعْصِيَة أَنه يرَاهُ أَو يكون جَاهِلا فيظن أَن الله تَعَالَى بعيد مِنْهُ وَلَا يتَذَكَّر وَيعلم أَنه يُحَرك جوارحه حِين الْعَمَل الْمَعْمُول فينسى ذَلِك أَو يجهل فَيَقَع فيا لمعصية وَلَو علم وَتحقّق أَن وَالِده أَو رجلا كَبِيرا لَو يرَاهُ حِين الْمعْصِيَة لكف عَنْهَا وهرب مِنْهَا فَإِذا علم العَبْد أَن الله يرَاهُ فِي حِين الْمعْصِيَة كف عَنْهَا بِحُصُول الْبُرْهَان الإحساني عِنْده وَهُوَ الْبُرْهَان عِنْده وَهُوَ الْبُرْهَان الَّذِي أوتيه وَرَآهُ يُوسُف عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام وَهُوَ قيام الدَّلِيل الْوَاضِح العلمي بِأَن الله تَعَالَى مَوْجُود حق وَأَنه نَاظر إِلَى كل شَيْء ومصرف لكل شَيْء ومحركه ومسكنه فَمن أرَاهُ الله تَعَالَى هَذَا الْبُرْهَان عِنْد جَمِيع الْمُهِمَّات صرف عَنهُ السوء والفحشاء من جَمِيع الْمُنْكَرَات الثَّانِي قسم الطَّاعَات فَهِيَ أَن تعلم أَن الله تَعَالَى مَوْجُود وتبرهن عِنْده أَنه يرَاهُ لَا محَالة إِلَّا أَن يكون زنديقا جاحدا لَا يقر بِرَبّ فَإِن كَانَ مقرّ بِوُجُودِهِ فَترك الْعِبَادَة فَإِنَّمَا تَركهَا تهاونا لنُقْصَان الْبُرْهَان الإحساني عِنْده وَهَذِه حَال المضيعين للفرائض لجهلهم بِقدر إِلَّا مرو قدر أمره الثَّالِث من الْمُبَاحَات وَهُوَ مَحل الْغَفْلَة والسهو عَن هَذَا الْمقَام الإحساني فَإِذا تذكر العَبْد أَن الله تَعَالَى يرَاهُ فِي تصريفه وَأَنه أره بالإقبال عَلَيْهِ وَقلة الْأَعْرَاض عَنهُ استحي أَن يرَاهُ مكبا على الخسيس الفاني مستغر قافي الِاشْتِغَال بِهِ عَن ذكره وَعَن الإقبال على مَا يقطع عَنهُ الْمقَام الثَّانِي فِي عَالم الْغَيْب فَإِن العَبْد إِذْ فكر فِي مَوَاطِن الْآخِرَة من موت وقبر وَحشر وَعرض وحساب وغي ذَلِك وَعلم أَنه معروض على الله تَعَالَى فِي ذَلِك الْعَالم ومواطنه تهَيَّأ لذَلِك الْعرض فيتزين للآخرة بزينة أهل الْآخِرَة مَا اسْتَطَاعَ وَأما الْمقَام الثَّالِث فِي الْإِحْسَان فَإِن العَبْد إِذا علم فِي قُلُوب اوليائه فيزيل الصِّفَات الممهلكات ويطهره مِنْهَا ويتصف المحمودات حَتَّى يَجْعَل سره كالمرآة المجلوة قَوْله " كَأَنَّك ترَاهُ فَإِن لم تكن ترَاهُ فَإِنَّهُ يراك " قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ هَذَا اصل عَظِيم من أصُول الدّين وَقَاعِدَة مهمة من قَوَاعِد الْمُسلمين وَهُوَ عُمْدَة الصديقين وبغية السالكينكنز العارفين ودأب الصَّالِحين وتلخيص مَعْنَاهُ أَن تعبد الله عبَادَة من يرى الله تَعَالَى وَيَرَاهُ الله تَعَالَى فَإِنَّهُ لَا يستبقي شَيْئا من الخضوع وَالْإِخْلَاص وَحفظ الْقلب والجوارح ومراعاة الْآدَاب مَا دَامَ فِي عِبَادَته............(1/ 288)قَالَ الْخطابِيّ مَعْنَاهُ اتساع الْإِسْلَام واستيلاء أَهله على بِلَاد الشّرك وَسبي دراريهم فَإِذا ملك الرجل الْجَارِيَة واستولدها كَانَ الْوَلَد فِيهَا بِمَنْزِلَة رَبهَا لِأَنَّهُ ولد سَيِّدهَا وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ وَغَيره هَذَا قَول الْأَكْثَرين وَقَالَ بَعضهم وَقَالَ بَعضهم لَكِن فِي كَونه المُرَاد نظر لِأَن استيلاد الْإِمَاء كَانَ مَوْجُودا حِين الْمقَالة والاستيلاء لعى بِلَاد الشّرك وَسبي ذَرَارِيهمْ واتخاذهم سرارى وَقع أَكْثَره فِي صدر الْإِسْلَام وَسِيَاق الْكَلَام يَقْتَضِي الْإِشَارَة إِلَى وُقُوع مَا لم يَقع مِمَّا سيقع فِي قيام السَّاعَة قلت فِي نظره نظر لِأَن قَوْله إِذا ولدت الْأمة رَبهَا كِنَايَة عَن كَثْرَة التَّسَرِّي من كَثْرَة فتوح الْمُسلمين واستيلائهم على بِلَاد الشّرك وَالْمرَاد أَن يكون من هَذِه الْجِهَة فَافْهَم وَالثَّانِي مَعْنَاهُ أَن الْإِيمَاء يلدن الْمُلُوك فَتكون أم الْملك من جملَة الرّعية وَهُوَ سَيِّدهَا وَسيد غَيرهَا من رَعيته وَهَذَا قَول إِبْرَاهِيم الْحَرْبِيّ وَالثَّالِث مَعْنَاهُ أَن تفْسد أَحْوَال النَّاس فيكثر بيع أُمَّهَات الْأَوْلَاد فِي آخر الزَّمَان فيكثر تردادها فِي ايدي المشترين حَتَّى يَشْتَرِيهَا ابْنهَا وَهُوَ لَا يدْرِي وعَلى هَذَا القَوْل لَا يخْتَص بأمهات الْأَوْلَاد بل يتَصَوَّر فِي غَيْرهنَّ فَإِن الْأمة قد تَلد حرا بوطئ غير سَيِّدهَا بِشُبْهَة أَو ولدا رَقِيقا بِنِكَاح أَو زنا ثمَّ تبَاع الْأمة فِي بيع لأمهات الْأَوْلَاد وَالرَّابِع أَن أم الْوَلَد لما عتقت بِوَلَدِهَا فَكَأَنَّهُ سَيِّدهَا وَهَذَا بطرِيق الْمجَاز لِأَنَّهُ لما كَانَ سَببا فِي عتقهَا بِمَوْت أَبِيه أطلق عَلَيْهِ ذَلِك وَالْخَامِس أَن يكثر العقوق فِي الْأَوْلَاد فيعامل الْوَلَد أمه مُعَاملَة السَّيِّد أمته من الإهانة وَغير ذَلِك وَأطلق عَلَيْهِ رَبهَا مجَازًا لذَلِك وَقَالَ بَعضهم لذَلِك وَقَالَ بَعضهم يجوز أَن يكون المُرَاد بالرب المربي فَيكون حَقِيقَة وَهَذَا أوجه الْأَوْجه عِنْدِي لعمومه قل هَذَا لَيْسَ بأوجه الْأَوْجه بل أضعفها لِأَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِنَّمَا عد هَذَا من أَشْرَاط السَّاعَة لكَونه على نمط خَارج على وَجه الاستغراب أَو على وَجه دَال على فَسَاد أَحْوَال النَّاس وَالَّذِي ذكره هَذَا الْقَائِل لَيْسَ من هَذَا الْقَبِيل فَافْهَم. .........(1/ 290)فَإِنَّهُ جِبْرِيل جَاءَ ليعلمكم دينكُمْالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ هَذَا الحَدِيث يصلح أَن يُقَال لَهُ أم السّنة لما تضمن من جملَة عِلّة السّنة وَقَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ لهَذِهِ النُّكْتَة استفتح بِهِ الْبَغَوِيّ كِتَابه المصابيح وَشرح السّنة اقْتِدَاء بِالْقُرْآنِ فِي افتتاحه بِالْفَاتِحَةِ لِأَنَّهَا تَضَمَّنت عُلُوم الْقُرْآن إِجْمَالا وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض اشْتَمَل هَذَا الحَدِيث على جَمِيع وظائف الْعِبَادَات الظَّاهِرَة والباطنة من عُقُود الْإِيمَان ابْتِدَاء وَحَالا ومآلا وَمن أَعمال الْجَوَارِح وَمن إخلاص السرائر والتحفظ من آفَات الْأَعْمَال حَتَّى أَن عُلُوم الشَّرِيعَة كلهَا رَاجِعَة إِلَيْهِ ومتشعبة مِنْهُ.........(1/ 290)هَذَا السُّؤَال وَالْجَوَاب وَقعا بَين عِيسَى ابْن مَرْيَم وَجِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام أَيْضا لَكِن كَانَ عِيسَى سَائِلًا وَجِبْرِيل مسئولا قَالَ الْحميدِي حَدثنَا سُفْيَان حَدثنَا مَالك ابْن مغول عَن إِسْمَاعِيل بن رَجَاء عَن الشّعبِيّ قَالَ " سَأَلَ عِيسَى ابْن مَرْيَم جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام عَن السَّاعَة قَالَ فانتفض بأجنحته وَقَالَ مَا المسؤل عَنْهَا بِأَعْلَم من السَّائِل " ..........(1/ 292) قَالَ " السَّلَام عَلَيْك يَا رَسُول الله " وَفِي رِوَايَة " يَا رَسُول الله أدنو فَقَالَ أدن " وَلم يذكر السَّلَام فاختلفت الرِّوَايَة هَل قَالَ يَا مُحَمَّد أَو قَالَ يَا رَسُول الله وَهل سلم أَولا وَطَرِيق التَّوْفِيق أَن رِوَايَة من قَالَ سلم مُقَدّمَة على رِوَايَة من سكت عَنهُ أَو أَنه قَالَ أَولا يَا مُحَمَّد كَمَا كَانَ الْأَعْرَاب يَقُوله قصدا ااتعمية ثمَّ خاطبه بعد ذَلِك بقوله يَا رَسُول الله وَوَقع عِنْد الْقُرْطُبِيّ أَنه قَالَ السَّلَام عَلَيْكُم يَا مُحَمَّد واستنبط من هَذَا أَنه يسْتَحبّ للداخل أَن يعمم بِالسَّلَامِ ثمَّ يخصص من يُرِيد تَخْصِيصه.......وَقد وَقع فِي رِوَايَة عمَارَة بن الْقَعْقَاع بَدَأَ بِالْإِسْلَامِ وثنى بِالْإِيمَان وَقَالُوا إِنَّمَا بَدَأَ بِالْإِسْلَامِ لِأَنَّهُ بِالْأَمر الظَّاهِر ثمَّ بِالْإِيمَان لِأَنَّهُ بِالْأَمر الْبَاطِن وَرجح الطَّيِّبِيّ هَذَا وَقَالَ لما فِيهِ من الترقي وَوَقع فِي وَرَايَة مطر الْوراق بَدَأَ بِالْإِسْلَامِ وثنى بِالْإِحْسَانِ وَثلث بِالْإِيمَان وَيُمكن أَن يُقَال عَنَّا أَن الْإِحْسَان هُوَ الْإِخْلَاص كَمَا ذكرنَا فَكَمَا أَن مَحَله الْقلب فَكَذَلِك ذكر فِي الْقلب وَالْحق أَن هَذَا التَّقْدِيم وَالتَّأْخِير من الروَاة وَالله تَعَالَى أعلم.........(1/ 297قَالَ ابْن الْأَنْبَارِي: قَالَ أَبُو الْعَبَّاس: الْعرض مَوضِع الْمَدْح والذم من الْإِنْسَان، ذهب أَبُو الْعَبَّاس إِلَى أَن الْقَائِل إِذا ذكر عرض فلَان فَمَعْنَاه أُمُوره الَّتِي يرْتَفع بهَا أَو يسْقط بذكرها، وَمن جِهَتهَا يحمد ويذم، فَيجوز أَن يكون أمورا يُوصف هُوَ بهَا دون أسلافه، وَيجوز أَن تذكر أسلافه لتلحقه النقيصة بعيبهم، وَلَا يعلم من أهل اللُّغَة خِلَافه إلاَّ مَا قَالَ ابْن قُتَيْبَة، فَإِنَّهُ أنكر أَن يكون الْعرض الأسلاف، وَزعم أَن عرض الرجل نَفسه، يُقَال: أكرمت عَنهُ عرضي، أَي: صنت عَنهُ نَفسِي، و: فلَان نقي الْعرض أَي بَرِيء من أَن يشْتم أَو يعاب.......(1/ 298)كَانَ مِمَّا يَدْعُو بِهِ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (يَا مُقَلِّب الْقُلُوب ثَبت قلبِي على دينك) . وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ، ثمَّ إِن الْعَرَب لما نقلته لهَذَا الْعُضْو التزمت فِيهِ التفخيم فِي قافه، للْفرق بَينه وَبَين أَصله، وَقد قَالَ بَعضهم: ليحذر اللبيب من سرعَة انقلاب قلبه، إِذْ لَيْسَ بَين الْقلب وَالْقلب إلاَّ التفخيم، وَمَا يَعْقِلهَا إلاَّ كل ذِي فهم مُسْتَقِيم.
........(1/ 299)جمع الْعلمَاء على عظم موقع هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَأَنه أحد الْأَحَادِيث الَّتِي عَلَيْهَا مدَار الْإِسْلَام. قَالَت جمَاعَة: هُوَ ثلث الْإِسْلَام، وان الاسلام يَدُور عَلَيْهِ وعَلى حَدِيث. (الاعمال بِالنِّيَّاتِ) ، وَحَدِيث: (من حسن اسلام الْمَرْء تَركه مَا لَا يعنيه) . وَقَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد: يَدُور على أَرْبَعَة أَحَادِيث هَذِه الثَّلَاثَة وَحَدِيث: (لَا يُؤمن أحدكُم حَتَّى يحب لِأَخِيهِ مَا يحب لنَفسِهِ) . قَالُوا: سَبَب عظم موقعه انه، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، نبه فِيهِ على صَلَاح الْمطعم وَالْمشْرَب والملبس والمنكح وَغَيرهَا، وانه يَنْبَغِي أَن يكون حَلَالا، وأرشد إِلَى معرفَة الْحَلَال، وَأَنه يَنْبَغِي ترك المشتبهات، فَإِنَّهُ سَبَب لحماية دينه وَعرضه، وحذر من مواقعة الشُّبُهَات، وأوضح ذَلِك بِضَرْب الْمثل بالحمى، ثمَّ بَين أهم الْأُمُور وَهُوَ: مُرَاعَاة الْقلب. وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ: يُمكن أَن ينتزع من هَذَا الحَدِيث وَحده جَمِيع الْأَحْكَام، وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: لِأَنَّهُ اشْتَمَل على التَّفْصِيل بَين الْحَلَال وَغَيره، وعَلى تعلق جَمِيع الْأَعْمَال بِالْقَلْبِ فَمن هُنَا يُمكن أَن يرد إِلَيْهِ جَمِيع الاحكام.......(1/ 300)وَمَا لم يظْهر للمجتهد فِيهِ شَيْء، وَهُوَ مشتبه، فَهَل يُؤْخَذ بِالْحلِّ أَو الْحُرْمَة؟ أَو يتَوَقَّف فِيهِ؟ ثَلَاثَة مَذَاهِب حَكَاهَا القَاضِي عِيَاض عَن أَصْحَاب الْأُصُول، وَالظَّاهِر أَنَّهَا مخرجة على الْخلاف الْمَعْرُوف فِي حكم الْأَشْيَاء قبل وُرُود الشَّرْع، وَفِيه أَرْبَعَة مَذَاهِب: أَحدهَا:، وَهُوَ الْأَصَح انه: لَا يحكم بتحليل وَلَا تَحْرِيم وَلَا إِبَاحَة وَلَا غَيرهَا، لِأَن التَّكْلِيف عِنْد أهل الْحق لَا يثبت إلاَّ بِالشَّرْعِ. وَالثَّانِي: ان الحكم الْحل أَو الْإِبَاحَة. وَالثَّالِث: الْمَنْع.وَالرَّابِع: الْوَقْف. وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ: المشتبهات الْمَكْرُوه لَا يُقَال فِيهِ حَلَال وَلَا حرَام بَين. وَقَالَ غَيره: فَيكون الْوَرع تَركه،وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: من أَمْثِلَة المتشابهات مُعَاملَة من كَانَ فِي مَاله شُبْهَة، أَو خالطه رَبًّا، فَهَذَا يكره مُعَامَلَته. وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: لَا شكّ أَن ثَمَّ أموراً جلية التَّحْرِيم، وأموراً جلية التَّحْلِيل، وأموراً مترددة بَين الْحل وَالْحُرْمَة، وَهُوَ الَّذِي تتعارض فِيهَا الْأَدِلَّة، فَهِيَ المشتبهات، وَاخْتلف فِي حكمهَا. فَقيل: حرَام لِأَنَّهَا توقع فِي الْحَرَام،وَقيل: مَكْرُوهَة، والورع تَركهَا. وَقيل: لَا يُقَال فِيهَا وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا، وَالصَّوَاب الثَّانِي، لِأَن الشَّرْع أخرجهَا من الْحَرَام فَهِيَ مرتاب فِيهَا. وَقَالَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام: (دع مَا يريبك إِلَى مَا لَا يريبك) ، فَهَذَا هُوَ الْوَرع. وَقَالَ بعض النَّاس: إِنَّهَا حَلَال يتورع عَنْهَا. قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: لَيست هَذِه عبارَة صَحِيحَة، لِأَن أقل مَرَاتِب الْحَلَال ان يَسْتَوِي فعله وَتَركه، فَيكون مُبَاحا، وَمَا كَانَ كَذَلِك لَا يتَصَوَّر فِيهِ الْوَرع، فَإِنَّهُ إِن ترجح أحد طَرفَيْهِ على الآخر خرج عَن ان يكون مُبَاحا،وَحِينَئِذٍ: إِمَّا أَن يكون تَركه راجحاً على فعله، وَهُوَ الْمَكْرُوه، أَو فعله راجحاً على تَركه وَهُوَ الْمَنْدُوب،فَأَما مثل مَا تقدم مِمَّا يكون دَلِيله غير خَال عَن الِاحْتِمَال الْبَين: كَجلْد الْميتَة بعد الدّباغ، فَإِنَّهُ غير طَاهِر على الْمَشْهُور من مَذْهَب مَالك، فَلَا يسْتَعْمل فِي شَيْء من الْمَائِعَات لِأَنَّهَا تنجس، لَا المَاء وَحده، فَإِنَّهُ عِنْده يدْفع النَّجَاسَة مَا لم يتَغَيَّر، هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي ترجح عِنْده، لكنه كَانَ يَتَّقِي المَاء فِي خَاصَّة نَفسه. وَحكي عَن أبي حنيفَة وسُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا،أَنهم قَالَا: لِأَن أخر من السَّمَاء أَهْون عَليّ من أَن افتي بِتَحْرِيم قَلِيل النَّبِيذ، وَمَا شربته قطّ، وَلَا أشربه. فعملوا بالترجيح فِي الْفتيا، وتورعوا عَنهُقد عقب البُخَارِيّ هَذَا الْبَاب بِمَا ذكره فِي كتاب الْبيُوع فِي بَاب تَفْسِير الشُّبُهَات،قَالَ فِيهِ: وَقَالَ حسان بن أبي سِنَان: مَا رَأَيْت شَيْئا أَهْون من الْوَرع: دع مَا يريبك إِلَى مَا لَا يريبك. وَأورد فِيهِ حَدِيث الْمَرْأَة السَّوْدَاء، وَأَنَّهَا أَرْضَعَتْه وَزَوجته. وَقَول النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم؛ وَكَيف وَقد قيل، وَحَدِيث ابْن وليدة زَمعَة، وَأَنه قضى بِهِ لعبد بن زَمعَة أَخِيه بالفراش،ثمَّ قَالَ لسودة: احتجبي مِنْهُ لما رأى من شبهه، فَمَا رَآهَا حَتَّى لَقِي الله تَعَالَى، وَحَدِيث عدي بن حَاتِم، رَضِي الله عَنهُ،وَقَوله: اجد مَعَ كَلْبِي على الصَّيْد كَلْبا آخر، لَا أَدْرِي أَيهمَا أَخذ. قَالَ: لَا تَأْكُل. ثمَّ ذكر حَدِيث التمرة المسقوطة، وَقَول النَّبِي،صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (لَوْلَا أَن تكون صَدَقَة لأكلتها) ، ثمَّ عقبه بِمَا لَا يجْتَنب،فَقَالَ: بَاب من لم ير الوساوس وَنَحْوهَا من الشُّبُهَات، وَذكر فِيهِ حَدِيث الرجل يجد الشَّيْء فِي الصَّلَاة. قَالَ: لَا، حَتَّى يسمع صَوتا أَو يجد ريحًا، ثمَّ ذكر حَدِيث عَائِشَة،رَضِي الله عَنْهَا: (أَن قوما قَالُوا: يَا رَسُول الله، إِن قوما يأتوننا بِاللَّحْمِ لَا نَدْرِي أذكروا اسْم الله عَلَيْهِ أم لَا؟فَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: سموا عَلَيْهِ وكلوه)...............(1/ 300)ن المشتبهات الْمَذْكُورَة فِي الحَدِيث الَّتِي يَنْبَغِي اجتنابها فِيهِ أَقْوَال. احدها: أَنه الَّذِي تَعَارَضَت فِيهِ الْأَدِلَّة فاشتبهت، فَمثل هَذَا يجب فِيهِ الْوَقْف إِلَى التَّرْجِيح، لِأَن الْإِقْدَام على أحد الْأَمريْنِ من غير رُجْحَان الحكم بِغَيْر دَلِيل محرم. وَالثَّانِي: المُرَاد بِهِ المكروهات، وَهُوَ قَول الْخطابِيّ والمازري وَغَيرهمَا، وَيدخل فِيهِ مَوَاضِع اخْتِلَاف الْعلمَاء. وَالثَّالِث: أَنه الْمُبَاح،وَقَالَ بَعضهم: هِيَ حَلَال يتورع عَنْهَا، وَقد رده الْقُرْطُبِيّ كَمَا تقدم،وَقَالَ: فَإِن قيل: هَذَا يُؤَدِّي إِلَى رفع مَعْلُوم من الشَّرْع، وَهُوَ أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَالْخُلَفَاء بعده وَأكْثر أَصْحَابه كَانُوا يزهدون فِي الْمُبَاح، فَرَفَضُوا التنعم بِطيب الْأَطْعِمَة ولين اللبَاس وَحسن المساكن، وتلبسوا بضدها من خشونة الْعَيْش، وَهُوَ مَعْلُوم مَنْقُول من سيرهم.......(1/ 300)قد اخْتلف أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى، فِي ترك الطّيب وَترك لبس الناعم،فَقَالَ الشَّيْخ أَبُو حَامِد الإسفرائني: إِن ذَلِك لَيْسَ بِطَاعَة،وَاسْتدلَّ بقوله تَعَالَى: {قل من حرم زِينَة الله الَّتِي أخرج لِعِبَادِهِ والطيبات من الرزق قل هِيَ للَّذين آمنُوا فِي الْحَيَاة الدُّنْيَا خَالِصَة يَوْم الْقِيَامَة} (الْأَعْرَاف: 32) . وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ ابو الطّيب الطَّبَرِيّ: إِنَّه طَاعَة،
وَدَلِيله مَا علم من أَمر السّلف من خشونة الْعَيْش. وَقَالَ ابْن الصّباغ: يخْتَلف ذَلِك بإختلاف أَحْوَال النَّاس، وتفرغهم لِلْعِبَادَةِ وقصودهم واشتغالهم بالضيق وَالسعَة. وَقَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ،من أَصْحَابنَا: هَذَا هُوَ الصَّوَاب، وَأما مَا يخرج إِلَى بَاب الوسوسة من تَجْوِيز الْأَمر الْبعيد فَهَذَا لَيْسَ من المشتبهات الْمَطْلُوب اجتنابها، وَقد ذكر الْعلمَاء لَهُ أَمْثِلَة؛فَقَالُوا: هُوَ مَا يَقْتَضِيهِ تَجْوِيز أَمر بعيد كَتَرْكِ النِّكَاح من نسَاء بلد كَبِير خوفًا أَن يكون لَهُ فِيهَا محرم، وَترك اسْتِعْمَال مَاء فِي فلاة لجَوَاز عرُوض النَّجَاسَة، أَو غسل ثوب مَخَافَة طرؤ نَجَاسَة عَلَيْهِ لم يشاهدها، إِلَى غير ذَلِك مِمَّا يُشبههُ، فَهَذَا لَيْسَ من الْوَرع. وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: الْوَرع فِي مثل هَذَا وَسْوَسَة شيطانية، إِذْ لَيْسَ فِيهَا من معنى الشُّبْهَة شَيْء، وَسبب الْوُقُوع فِي ذَلِك عدم الْعلم بالمقاصد الشَّرْعِيَّة. قلت: من ذَلِك مَا ذكره الشَّيْخ الإِمَام عبد الله بن يُوسُف الْجُوَيْنِيّ، وَالِد إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ، فَحكى عَن قوم أَنَّهُمَا لَا يلبسُونَ ثيابًا جدداً حَتَّى يغسلوها، لما فِيهَا مِمَّن يعاني قصر الثِّيَاب، ودقها وتجفيفها، وإلقائها وَهِي رطبَة على الأَرْض النَّجِسَة، ومباشرتها بِمَا يغلب على الظَّن نَجَاسَته من غير أَن يغسل بعد ذَلِك، فَاشْتَدَّ نكيره عَلَيْهِم،وَقَالَ: هَذِه طَريقَة الْخَوَارِج الحرورية، أبلاهم الله، تَعَالَى بالغلق فِي غير مَوضِع القلق، وبالتهاون فِي مَوضِع الِاحْتِيَاط، وفاعل ذَلِك معترض على أَفعَال النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَالصَّحَابَة، وَالتَّابِعِينَ  ، فانهم كَانُوا يلبسُونَ الثِّيَاب الجدد قبل غسلهَا، وَحَال الثِّيَاب فِي أعصارهم، كحالها فِي أعصارنا، وَلَو أَمر رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بغسلها مَا خَفِي، لِأَنَّهُ مِمَّا تعم بِهِ الْبلوى.......(1/ 302)حَاصِل مَا ذكر الْعلمَاء هَهُنَا فِي تَفْسِير الشُّبُهَات أَرْبَعَة أَشْيَاء. تعَارض الادلة، وَاخْتِلَاف الْعلمَاء، وَقسم الْمَكْرُوه والمباح. وَقد قيل: الْمَكْرُوه عقبَة بَين الْحل وَالْحرَام، فَمن استكثر من الْمَكْرُوه تطرق إِلَى الْحَرَام، والمباح عقبَة بَينه وَبَين الْمَكْرُوه، فَمن استكثر مِنْهُ تطرق إِلَى الْمَكْرُوه، ويعضد هَذَا مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن حبَان من طَرِيق ذكر مُسلم أسنادها وَلم يسْبق لَفظهَا،.....(1/303)(أَلا وَإِن لكل ملك حمى) هَذَا مثل ضربه النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَذَلِكَ أَن مُلُوك الْعَرَب كَانَت تَحْمِي مرَاعِي لمواشيهاوَقد ادّعى بَعضهم أَن هَذَا الْمثل من كَلَام الشّعبِيّ، وَأَنه مدرج فِي الحَدِيث، وَرُبمَا اسْتدلَّ فِي ذَلِك لما وَقع لِابْنِ الْجَارُود والاسماعيلي من رِوَايَة ابْن عون عَن الشعبى،قَالَ ابْن عون فِي آخر الحَدِيث: فَلَا ادري الْمثل من النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، اَوْ من قَول الشّعبِيّ؟وَأجِيب: بِأَن تردد ابْن عون فِي رَفعه لَا يسْتَلْزم كَونه مدرجاً، لِأَن الاثبات قد جزموا باتصاله وَرَفعه، فَلَا يقْدَح شكّ بَعضهم فِيهِ. فان قلت: قد سقط الْمثل فِي رِوَايَة بعض الروَاة، كَأبي فَرْوَة عَن الشّعبِيّ، فَدلَّ على الإدراج. قلت: لَا نسلم ذَلِك، لِأَن هَذَا لَا يقْدَح فِيمَن اثْبتْ من الْحفاظ الاثبات، وَيُؤَيِّدهُ مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن حبَان الَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ آنِفا. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: وَلَعَلَّ هَذَا هُوَ السِّرّ فِي حذف البُخَارِيّ قَوْله: وَقع فِي الْحَرَام، ليصير مَا قبل الْمثل مرتبطاً بِهِ، فَيسلم من دَعْوَى الإدراج. قلت: هَذَا الْكَلَام لَيْسَ لَهُ معنى أصلا، وَلَا هُوَ دَلِيل على منع دَعْوَى الإدراج،وَذَلِكَ لَان قَوْله: وَقع فِي الْحَرَام، لم يحذفه البُخَارِيّ عمدا، وَإِنَّمَا رَوَاهُ فِي هَذِه الطَّرِيق هَكَذَا، مثل مَا سَمعه، وَقد ثَبت ذَلِك فِي غير هَذِه الطَّرِيق، وَكَيف يحذف لفظا مَرْفُوعا مُتَّفقا عَلَيْهِ لأجل الدّلَالَة على رفع لفظ قد قيل فِيهِ بالإدراج؟.........(1/ 302)أَن الْعقل فِي الْقلب لَا فِي الرَّأْس. قلت: فِيهِ خلاف مَشْهُور، فمذهب الشَّافِعِيَّة والمتكلمين أَنه فى الْقلب، وَمذهب أبي حنيفَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه فِي الدِّمَاغ. وَحكي الأول عَن الفلاسفة، وَالثَّانِي عَن الْأَطِبَّاء. وَاحْتج بِأَنَّهُ إِذا فسد الدِّمَاغ فسد الْعقل. وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: وَفِي هَذَا الحَدِيث أَن الْعقل إِنَّمَا هُوَ فِي الْقلب، وَمَا فِي الرَّأْس مِنْهُ فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ عَن الْقلب. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: لَيْسَ فِيهِ دلَالَة على أَن الْعقل فِي الْقلب،وَاسْتدلَّ بِهِ أَيْضا على أَن: من حلف لَا يَأْكُل لَحْمًا، فَأكل قلباً، حنث. قلت: ولأصحاب الشَّافِعِي فِيهَا قَولَانِ،احدهما: يَحْنَث، وَإِلَيْهِ مَال أَبُو بكر الصيدلاني الْمروزِي،وَالأَصَح انه: لَا يَحْنَث، لِأَنَّهُ لَا يُسمى لَحْمًا.........(1/ 304)ذكر الجواني فِي الفاضلة أَن الْعَرَب على طَبَقَات عشر اعلاها الجذم ثمَّ الْجُمْهُور ثمَّ الشعوب وَاحِدهَا شعب ثمَّ الْقَبِيلَة ثمَّ الْعِمَارَة ثمَّ الْبَطن ثمَّ الْفَخْذ ثمَّ الْعَشِيرَة ثمَّ الفصيلة ثمَّ الرَّهْط وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيّ وَأول الْعَرَب شعوب ثمَّ قبائل ثمَّ عمائر ثمَّ بطُون ثمَّ أفخاذ ثمَّ فصائل ثمَّ عشاءر وَقدم الْأَزْهَرِي العشائر على الْفَضَائِل قَالَ وهم الْأَحْيَاء وَقَالَ ابْن دُرَيْد الشّعب الْحَيّ الْعَظِيم من النَّاس قلت: الجذم بِكَسْر الْجِيم وَسُكُون الذَّال الْمُعْجَمَة أصل الشَّيْء والشعب بِالْفَتْح مَا تشعب من قبائل الْعَرَب والعجم والعمارة بِكَسْر الْعين وَتَخْفِيف الْمِيم وَجوز الْخَلِيل فتح عينهَا قَالَ فِي الْعباب وَهِي الْقَبِيلَة وَالْعشيرَة وَقيل هِيَ الْحَيّ ينْفَرد بظعنه..........(1/ 306)قَالَ العسكري أول من قَالَ مرْحَبًا سيف ذُو يزن......(1/ 307)وَفد عبد الْقَيْس " قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ كَانُوا أَرْبَعَة عشر رَاكِبًا كَبِيرهمْ الْأَشَج وسمى مِنْهُم صَاحب التَّحْرِير وَصَاحب مَنْهَج الراغبين شارحا مُسلم ثَمَانِيَة أنفس الأول رئيسهم وَكَبِيرهمْ الْأَشَج واسْمه المندر بن عَائِذ بِالذَّالِ الْمُعْجَمَة بن الْمُنْذر بن الْحَارِث بن النُّعْمَان بن زِيَاد بن عصر كَذَا نسبه أَبُو عمر وَقَالَ ابْن الْكَلْبِيّ المندر بن عَوْف بن عَمْرو بن زِيَاد بن عصر وَكَانَ سيد قومه قلت عصر بِفَتْح الْمُهْمَلَتَيْ  نِ بن عَوْف بن عَمْرو بن عَوْف بن بكر بن عَوْف بن أَنْمَار بن عَمْرو بن وَدِيعَة بن لكيز بِضَم اللَّام وَفِي آخِره زَاي مُعْجمَة بن افصى بِالْفَاءِ بن عبد الْقَيْس بن دعمى بن جديلة بن أَسد بن ربيعَة بن نزار وَ وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْأَشَج لأثر كَانَ فِي وَجهه الثَّانِي عَمْرو بن المرجوموَقَالَ صَاحب التَّحْرِير لم أظفر بعد طول التتبع لأسماء البَاقِينَ قلت السِّتَّة الْبَاقِيَة على مَا ذكرُوا هم عتبَة بن حروة والجهيم بن قثم والرسيم الْعَدْوى وجويرة الْكِنْدِيّ والزارع بن عَائِد الْعَبْدي وَقيس بن النُّعْمَان......(1/ 314)لْأَحْكَام بِتَمَامِهَا، وَكثير مِنْهَا لَا يحْتَاج إِلَى نِيَّة، بِخِلَاف بَين الْعلمَاء؟ فَإِن قَالَ هَذَا بِنَاء على مذْهبه فمذهبه لَيْسَ كَذَلِك،فَإِن القَاضِي أَبَا الطّيب نقل عَن الْبُوَيْطِيّ عَن الشَّافِعِي أَن: مَن صرح بِلَفْظ الطَّلَاق وَالظِّهَار وَالْعِتْق، وَلم يكن لَهُ نِيَّة، يلْزمه فِي الحكم. وَكَذَلِكَ أَدَاء الدّين ورد الودائع وَالْأَذَان والتلاوة والأذكار وَالْهِدَايَة إِلَى الطَّرِيق وإماطة الْأَذَى عبادات كلهَا تصح بِلَا نِيَّة إِجْمَاعًا. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: وَالْأَحْكَام أَي: الْمُعَامَلَات الَّتِي يدْخل فِيهَا الِاحْتِيَاج إِلَى المحاكمات فَيشْمَل الْبيُوع والأنكحة والأقارير وَغَيرهَ.........(1/ 314)وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنِير: كل عمل لَا تظهر لَهُ فَائِدَة عَاجلا، بل الْمَقْصُود بِهِ طلب الثَّوَاب، فالنية شَرط فِيهِ، وكل عمل ظَهرت فَائِدَته ناجزة، وتقاضته الطبيعة، فَلَا يشْتَرط فِيهِ النِّيَّة،إلاَّ لمن قصد بِفِعْلِهِ معنى آخر يَتَرَتَّب عَلَيْهِ الثَّوَاب قَالَ: وَإِنَّمَا اخْتلفت الْعلمَاء فِي بعض الصُّور لتحَقّق منَاط التَّفْرِقَة. قَالَ: وَأما مَا كَانَ من الْمعَانِي المختصة: كالخوف والرجاء، فَهَذَا لَا يُقَال فِيهِ بِاشْتِرَاط النِّيَّة، لِأَنَّهُ لَا يُمكن إلاَّ منوياً وَمَتى فرضت النِّيَّة مفقودة فِيهِ استحالت حَقِيقَته، فالنية فِيهَا شَرط عَقْلِي، وَكَذَلِكَ لَا تشْتَرط النِّيَّة للنِّيَّة فِرَارًا من التسلسل.قلت: فِيهِ نظر من وُجُوه. الأول: فِي قَوْله: كل عمل لَا يظْهر لَهُ فَائِدَة، فَإِنَّهُ منقوض بِتِلَاوَة الْقُرْآن وَالْأَذَان وَسَائِر الْأَذْكَار. فَإِنَّهَا أَعمال لَا تظهر لَهَا فَائِدَة عَاجلا، بل الْمَقْصُود مِنْهَا طلب الثَّوَاب، مَعَ أَن النِّيَّة لَيست بِشَرْط فِيهَا بِلَا خلاف. الثَّانِي: فِي قَوْله: وكل عمل ظَهرت. إِلَى آخِره. فَإِنَّهُ منقوض أَيْضا بِالْبيعِ وَالرَّهْن وَالطَّلَاق وَالنِّكَاح بسبق اللِّسَان من غير قصد، فَإِنَّهُ منقوض لم يَصح شَيْء مِنْهَا على أصلهم لعدم النِّيَّة. الثَّالِث: فِي قَوْله: وَأما مَا كَانَ من الْمعَانِي المختصة. إِلَى آخِره، فَإِنَّهُ جعل النِّيَّة فِيهِ حَقِيقَة تِلْكَ الْمعَانِي،ثمَّ قَالَ: فالنية فِيهَا شَرط عَقْلِي، وَبَين الْكَلَامَيْنِ تنَاقض. الرَّابِع: فِي قَوْله: وَكَذَلِكَ لَا تشْتَرط النِّيَّة للنِّيَّة فِرَارًا من التسلسل، فَإِنَّهُ بنى عدم اشْتِرَاط النِّيَّة للنِّيَّة على الْفِرَار من التسلسل وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، لِأَن الشَّارِع شَرط النِّيَّة للأعمال، وَهِي حركات الْبدن، وَالنِّيَّة خطرة الْقلب وَلَيْسَت من الْأَعْمَال،وَيدل عَلَيْهِ أَيْضا قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (نِيَّة الْمُؤمن خير من عمله) . فَإِذا كَانَت النِّيَّة عملا يكون الْمَعْنى: عمل الْمُؤمن خير من عمله. وَهَذَا لَا معنى لَهُ.........(1/ 318)قَالَ ابْن عباد: يَقُولُونَ: هُوَ أهلة، لكل خير بِالْهَاءِ،وَالْفرق بَين الْأَهْل والآل أَن: الْآل يسْتَعْمل فِي الْأَشْرَاف: وَفِي (الْعباب) : آل الرجل: أَهله وَعِيَاله،وَآله: أَيْضا أَتْبَاعه. قَالَ تَعَالَى: {كدأب آل فِرْعَوْن} (آل عمرَان: 11،الْأَنْفَال: 52 و 54) وَقَالَ ابْن عَرَفَة: يَعْنِي من آل إِلَيْهِ بدين أَو مَذْهَب أَو نسب،وَآل النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: عشيرته. وَقَالَ أنس رَضِي الله عَنهُ: (سُئِلَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: مَن آل مُحَمَّد؟قَالَ: كل تَقِيّ) . قلت: هُوَ واوي، فَلذَلِك ذكره أهل اللُّغَة فِي بَاب أول........(1/ 318)قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: فِي قَوْله: يحتسبها، أَفَادَ بمنطوقه أَن الْأجر فِي الْإِنْفَاق إِنَّمَا يحصل بِقصد الْقرْبَة وَاجِبَة أَو مُبَاحَة، وَأفَاد بمفهومه أَن من لم يقْصد الْقرْبَة لم يُؤجر، لَكِن تَبرأ ذمَّته من الْوَاجِبَة لِأَنَّهَا معقولة الْمَعْنى........
(1/ 320)قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: هَذَا بَيَان لقاعدة مهمة،وَهِي: أَن مَا أُرِيد بِهِ وَجه الله تَعَالَى ثَبت فِيهِ الْأجر، وَإِن حصل لفَاعِله فِي ضمنه حَظّ نفس من لَذَّة أَو غَيرهَا، فَلهَذَا مثل صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِوَضْع اللُّقْمَة فِي فَم الزَّوْجَة، وَمَعْلُوم أَنه غَالِبا يكون بحظ النَّفس والشهوة واستمالة قَلبهَا، فَإِذا كَانَ الَّذِي هُوَ من حظوظ النَّفس بِالْمحل الْمَذْكُور من ثُبُوت الْأجر فِيهِ، وَكَونه طَاعَة وَعَملا أخروياً إِذا أُرِيد بِهِ وَجه الله تَعَالَى، فَكيف الظَّن بِغَيْرِهِ مِمَّا يُرَاد بِهِ وَجه الله تَعَالَى وَهُوَ مباعد للحظوظ النفسانية؟.........(1/ 320)الدين النصيحةإِن البُخَارِيّ، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى، ختم كتاب الْإِيمَان بِهَذَا الحَدِيث لِأَنَّهُ حَدِيث عَظِيم جليل حفيل، عَلَيْهِ مدَار الْإِسْلَام،كَمَا قيل: إِنَّه أحد الْأَحَادِيث الْأَرْبَعَة الَّتِي عَلَيْهَا مدَار الْإِسْلَام، فَيكون هَذَا ربع الْإِسْلَام. وَمِنْهُم من قَالَ: يُمكن أَن يسْتَخْرج مِنْهُ الدَّلِيل على جَمِيع الْأَحْكَام.....(1/ 321)أَن هَذَا الحَدِيث أخرجه مُسلم: حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن عباد الْمَكِّيّ ثَنَا سُفْيَان عَن سُهَيْل عَن عَطاء بن يزِيد اللَّيْثِيّ عَن تَمِيم الدَّارِيّ أَن النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام قَالَ: (الدّين النَّصِيحَة. قُلْنَا: لمن؟قَالَ: لله ولكتابه ولرسله ولأئمة الْمُسلمين وعامتهم) . وَلَيْسَ لتميم الدَّارِيّ فِي صَحِيح مُسلم غَيره، أخرجه فِي بَاب الْإِيمَانن حَدِيث النَّصِيحَة رُوِيَ عَن سُهَيْل عَن أَبِيه عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة وَهُوَ وهم من سُهَيْل أَو مِمَّن روى عَنهُ. قَالَ البُخَارِيّ فِي (تَارِيخه) : لَا يَصح إلاَّ عَن تَمِيم، وَلِهَذَا الِاخْتِلَاف لم يُخرجهُ فِي (صَحِيحه).........(1/ 322)وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: النَّصِيحَة كلمة جَامِعَة مَعْنَاهَا: حِيَازَة الْحَظ للمنصوح لَهُ،وَيُقَال: هُوَ من وجيز الْأَسْمَاء، ومختصرالْكَلَام، وَلَيْسَ فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب كلمة مُفْردَة تستوفى بهَا الْعبارَة عَن معنى هَذِه الْكَلِمَة،كَمَا قَالُوا فِي الْفَلاح: لَيْسَ فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب كلمة مُفْردَة تستوفى بهَا الْعبارَة عَن معنى مَا جمعت من خير الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة. أما النَّصِيحَة لله تَعَالَى: فمعناها يرجع إِلَى الْإِيمَان بِهِ، وَنفي الشّرك عَنهُ، وَترك الْإِلْحَاد فِي صِفَاته، وَوَصفه بِصِفَات الْجلَال والكمال، وتنزيهه تَعَالَى عَن النقائص، وَالْقِيَام بِطَاعَتِهِ وَاجْتنَاب مَعْصِيَته، وموالاة من أطاعه ومعاداة من عَصَاهُ، وَالِاعْتِرَاف بنعمته وشكره عَلَيْهَا وَالْإِخْلَاص فِي جَمِيع الْأُمُور.......(1/ 323)جرير بن عبد الله بن جَابر بن مَالك بن نضر بن ثَعْلَبَة البَجلِيّ الأحمسي، أَبُو عبد الله، أَبُو عمر، نزل الْكُوفَة ثمَّ تحول إِلَى قرقيسيا، وَبهَا توفّي سنة إِحْدَى وَخمسينأسلم قبل وَفَاة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بِأَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا، وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي إِلَى سَنَام الْبَعِير كَانَت صنمه ذِرَاعا، وَاعْتَزل الْفِتْنَة، وَكَانَ يدعى يُوسُف هَذِه الْأمة لحسنه.......(1/ 324)أَبُو النُّعْمَان مُحَمَّد بن الْفضل، السدُوسِي الْبَصْرِيّ، الْمَعْرُوف بعارم، بمهملتين، وَهُوَ لقب رَدِيء،لِأَن العارم: الشرير الْمُفْسد. يُقَال: عرم يعرم عرامة، بِالْفَتْح،وَصبي عَارِم أَي: شرير بَين العرام، بِالضَّمِّ. وَكَانَ رَحمَه الله بَعيدا مِنْهُ، لَكِن لزمَه هَذَا اللقب فاشتهر بِهِ،..........(1/ 325)قَاعِدَة أصولية وَهِي: إِن شَرط اعْتِبَار مَفْهُوم الْمُخَالفَة فقدان مَفْهُوم الْمُوَافقَة، وَإِذا اجْتمعَا يقدم الْمَفْهُوم الْمُوَافق على الْمُخَالف. قلت: مَفْهُوم الْمُوَافقَة مَا كَانَ حكم الْمَسْكُوت عَنهُ مُوَافقا لحكم الْمَنْطُوق بِهِ، كمفهوم تَحْرِيم الضَّرْب للْوَالِدين، من تنصيص تَحْرِيم التأفيف لَهما، وَمَفْهُوم الْمُخَالفَة مَا كَانَ حكم الْمَسْكُوت عَنهُ مُخَالفا لحكم الْمَنْطُوق، كفهم نفي الزَّكَاة عَن العلوفة بتنصيصه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على وجوب الزَّكَاة فِي الْغنم السَّائِمَة..........الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات تم ختم وتلخيص المجلد الأول من كتاب " " الإيمان " ويليه كتاب " العلم "*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الجمعة 
الموافق : 27/ شوال / 1441 هجري
الموافق : 19/ يونيو / 2020 ميلادي 


" بداية المجلد الثاني " كتاب " العلم " من " عمدة القاري " للحافظ بدر الدين العيني رحمه الله . 

*الجزء الثاني* 
*" كتاب العلم "* 
*(2/2)*
*الَ الْجَوْهَرِي**:* *علمت الشَّيْء أعلمهُ علما: عَرفته، بِالْكَسْرِ، فَهَذَا كَمَا ترى لم يفرق بَين الْعلم والمعرفة، وَالْفرق بَينهمَا ظَاهر، لِأَن الْمعرفَة إِدْرَاك الجزئيات، وَالْعلم إِدْرَاك الكليات،**وَلِهَذَا لَا يجوز أَن يُقَال**:* *الله عَارِف كَمَا يُقَال: عَالم**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن سَيّده**:* *الْعلم نقيض الْجَهْل، علم علما، وَعلم هُوَ نَفسه، وَرجل عَالم وَعَلِيم من قوم عُلَمَاء، وعلاَّم وعلامة من قوم علامين،**والعلام والعلامة**:* *النسابة*
*............*
*(2/2)*
*لْعلمَاء اخْتلفُوا فِي حد الْعلم،**فَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *لَا يحد، وَهَؤُلَاء اخْتلفُوا فِي سَبَب عدم تحديده،**فَقَالَ إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ وَالْغَزالِيّ**:* *لعسر تحديده، وَإِنَّمَا تَعْرِيفه بِالْقِسْمَةِ والمثال. وَقَالَ بَعضهم،**وَمِنْهُم الإِمَام فَخر الدّين**:* *لِأَنَّهُ ضَرُورِيّ، إِذْ لَو لم يكن ضَرُورِيًّا لزم الدّور، وَاللَّازِم بَاطِل، فالملزوم مثله**.* *بَيَان الْمُلَازمَة**:* *أَنه لَو لم يكن ضَرُورِيًّا لَكَانَ نظرياً، إِذْ لَا وَاسِطَة، وَلَو كَانَ نظرياً لزم الدّور، ينْتج أَنه لَو لم يكن ضَرُورِيًّا لزم الدّور،*
*.....*
*(2/ 5)*
*لتحديث بِصِيغَة الْجمع والتحديث بِصِيغَة الْإِفْرَاد،**وَهُوَ قَوْله**:* *حَدثنِي إِبْرَاهِيم بن الْمُنْذر،**وَفِي بعض النّسخ**:* *حَدثنَا. وَالْفرق بَينهمَا ظَاهر،**وَهُوَ أَن الشَّيْخ إِذا حدث لَهُ وَهُوَ السَّامع وَحده يَقُول**:* *حَدثنِي، وَإِذا حدث وَمَعَهُ غَيره،**يَقُول**:* *حَدثنَا**.*
*......*
*(2/ 7)*
*وَالتَّحْقِيق فِيهِ أَن من يمنعهُ الصّرْف يُلَاحظ فِيهِ العلمية والعجمة، أما العلمية فَظَاهر، وَأما العجمة فَإِن مَاهك بِالْفَارِسِيَّ  ةِ تَصْغِير ماه، وَهُوَ الْقَمَر بالعربي، وقاعدتهم أَنهم إِذا صغروا الِاسْم أدخلُوا فِي آخِره الْكَاف، وَأما من يصرفهُ فَإِنَّهُ يُلَاحظ فِيهِ معنى الصّفة، لِأَن التصغير من الصِّفَات، وَالصّفة لَا تجامع العلمية،*
*يوسف بن مَاهك من التَّابِعين الثِّقَات،**وَيُمكن أَن يُقَال**:* *إِنَّه عَرَبِيّ مَعَ كَون الْهَاء مَفْتُوحَة بِأَن يكون علما مَنْقُولًا من مَاهك، وَهُوَ فعل مَاض من المماهكة،**وَهُوَ**:* *الْجهد فِي الْجِمَاع من الزَّوْجَيْنِ، فعلى هَذَا لَا يجوز صرفه أصلا للعلمية، وَوزن الْفِعْل**.* *وَقَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ**:* *مَاهك اسْم أمه، وَالْأَكْثَر على أَنه اسْم أَبِيه، وَاسم أمه مُسَيْكَة**.* *وَعَن عَليّ بن الْمَدِينِيّ**:* *أَن يُوسُف بن مَاهك، ويوسف بن ماهان وَاحِد**.* *قلت**:* *فعلى قَول الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ يمْنَع من الصّرْف أصلا للعلمية والتأنيث. فَافْهَم**.*
*.....*
*(2/11)*
*عْلَم أَن قَوْله**:* *قَالَ الْحميدِي، لَا يدل جزما على أَنه سَمعه مِنْهُ، فَيحْتَمل الْوَاسِطَة،**وَهُوَ أحط مرتبَة من**:* *حَدثنَا وَنَحْوه،**سَوَاء كَانَ بِزِيَادَة**:* *لنا، أَو لم يكن، لِأَنَّهُ يُقَال على سَبِيل المذاكرة،**بِخِلَاف نَحْو**:* *حَدثنَا، فَإِنَّهُ يُقَال على سَبِيل النَّقْل والتحمل**.* *وَقَالَ جَعْفَر بن حمدَان النَّيْسَابُورِ  ي**:* *كلما قَالَ البُخَارِيّ فِيهِ: قَالَ لي فلَان، فَهُوَ عرض ومناولة**.* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *لَا خلاف أَنه يجوز فِي السماع من لفظ الشَّيْخ أَن يَقُول السَّامع فِيهِ: حَدثنَا، وَأخْبرنَا، وانبأنا، وسمعته يَقُول، وَقَالَ لنا فلَان، وَذكر لنا فلَان؛ وَإِلَيْهِ مَال الطَّحَاوِيّ. وَصحح هَذَا الْمَذْهَب ابْن الْحَاجِب، وَنقل هُوَ وَغَيره عَن الْحَاكِم أَنه مَذْهَب الْأَئِمَّة الْأَرْبَعَة، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب جمَاعَة من الْمُحدثين مِنْهُم الزُّهْرِيّ وَيحيى الْقطَّان**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِنَّه قَول مُعظم الْحِجَازِيِّين  َ والكوفيين فَلذَلِك اخْتَارَهُ البُخَارِيّ بنقله عَن الْحميدِي عَن سُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة،**وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ بِالْمَنْعِ فِي الْقِرَاءَة على الشَّيْخ إلاَّ مُقَيّدا مثل**:* *حَدثنَا فلَان قِرَاءَة عَلَيْهِ، وَأخْبرنَا قِرَاءَة عَلَيْهِ، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الْمُتَكَلِّمين**.* *وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ بِالْمَنْعِ فِي**:* *حَدثنَا، وبالجواز فِي أخبرنَا، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي وَأَصْحَابه، وَمُسلم بن الْحجَّاج وَجُمْهُور أهل الْمشرق، وَنقل عَن أَكثر الْمُحدثين مِنْهُم ابْن جريج وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَابْن وهب**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِن عبد اللَّه ابْن وهب أول من أحدث هَذَا الْفرق بِمصْر، وَصَارَ هُوَ الشَّائِع الْغَالِب على أهل الحَدِيث،**وَالْأَحْسَن أَن يُقَال فِيهِ**:* *إِنَّه اصْطِلَاح مِنْهُم أَرَادوا بِهِ التَّمْيِيز بَين النَّوْعَيْنِ،**وخصصوا قِرَاءَة الشَّيْخ**:* *بحدثنا، لقُوَّة إشعاره بالنطق والمشافهة، وأحدث الْمُتَأَخّرُون  َ تَفْصِيلًا آخر وَهُوَ أَنه مَتى سمع وَحده من لفظ الشَّيْخ أفرد،**فَقَالَ**:* *حَدثنِي أَو أَخْبرنِي أَو سَمِعت،**وَمَتى سمع مَعَ غَيره جمع فَقَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا أَو أخبرنَا،**وَمَتى قَرَأَ بِنَفسِهِ على الشَّيْخ أفرد*
*.......*
*(1/ 14)*
*وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ**:* *الْمثل، فِي أصل كَلَامهم بِمَعْنى الْمثل،**يُقَال**:* *مثل وَمثل ومثيل كشبه وَشبه وشبيه،**ثمَّ قيل لِلْقَوْلِ السائر الممثل مضربه بمورده**:* *مثل، وَلم يضْربُوا مثلا وَلَا رَأَوْهُ أَهلا للتسيير، وَلَا جَدِيرًا بالتداول وَالْقَبُول إلاَّ قولا فِيهِ غرابة من بعض الْوُجُوه**.* *قلت**:* *لضرب الْمثل شَأْن فِي إبراز خبيئات الْمعَانِي، وَرفع الاستار عَن الْحَقَائِق، فَإِن الْأَمْثَال تري المخيل فِي صُورَة الْمُحَقق، والمتوهم فِي معرض الْمُتَيَقن، وَالْغَائِب كَأَنَّهُ مشَاهد، وَلَا يضْرب مثل إلاَّ قَول فِيهِ غرابة،**فَإِن قلت**:* *مَا المورد وَمَا المضرب؟**قلت**:* *المورد: الصُّورَة الَّتِي ورد فِيهَا ذَلِك القَوْل، والمضرب هِيَ الصُّورَة الَّتِي شبهت بهَا. ثمَّ اعْلَم أَن الْمثل لَهُ مَفْهُوم لغَوِيّ، وَهُوَ النظير. وَمَفْهُوم عرفي، وَهُوَ القَوْل السائر، وَمعنى مجازي وَهُوَ الْحَال الغريبة*
*........*
*(2/ 15)*
*جَوَاز اللغز مَعَ بَيَانه**. فَإِن قلت: روى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث مُعَاوِيَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (أَنه نهى عَن الأغلوطات) ، قَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ، أحد رُوَاته: هِيَ صعاب الْمسَائِل. قلت: هُوَ مَحْمُول على مَا إِذا أخرج على سَبِيل تعنيت المسؤول أَو تعجيزه أَو تخجيله* 
*........*
*(2/ 15 )*
*ن الْعَالم الْكَبِير قد يخفى عَلَيْهِ بعض مَا يُدْرِكهُ من هُوَ دونه، لِأَن الْعلم منح إلهية ومواهب رحمانية، وَأَن الْفضل بيد الله يؤتيه من يَشَاء**.*
*.......*
*(2/ 15)*
*وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**: قيل: إِن النَّخْلَة خلقت من بَقِيَّة طِينَة آدم، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، فَهِيَ كالعمة للأناسي. قلت: رُوِيَ فِيهِ حَدِيث مَرْفُوع، وَلكنه لم يثبت.*
*.........*
*(2/ 16 )*
*لَا يَقع الْعرض إلاَّ بِالْقِرَاءَةِ، مشْعر بِأَن بَينهمَا مُسَاوَاة، لِأَنَّهُمَا متلازمان فِي الصدْق كالإنسان والناطق، وَالتَّحْقِيق فِي هَذَا الْموضع أَن الْعرض بِالْمَعْنَى الْأَخَص مساوٍ للْقِرَاءَة، وبالمعنى الْأَعَمّ يكون بَينهمَا عُمُوم وخصوص مُطلق لاستلزام صدق أَحدهمَا صدق الآخر، والمستلزم أخص مُطلقًا، وَاللَّازِم أَعم، فالقراءة بِمَنْزِلَة الْإِنْسَان، وَالْعرض*
*مثل الحيوان* 
*.........*
*(2/ 17)*
*الضَّحَّاك بن مخلد، بِفَتْح الْمِيم، ابْن الضَّحَّاك بن مُسلم ابْن رَافع بن الْأسود بن عَمْرو بن والان بن ثَعْلَبَة بن شَيبَان، الْبَصْرِيّ الْمَشْهُور بالنبيل، بِفَتْح النُّون وَكسر الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وَفِي آخِره لَام، لقب بِهِ لِأَنَّهُ قدم الْفِيل الْبَصْرَة،** فَذهب النَّاس ينظرُونَ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ ابْن جرير: مَالك لَا تنظر؟ فَقَالَ: لَا أجد مِنْك عوضا. فَقَالَ: أَنْت نبيل، أَو لقب بِهِ لكبر أَنفه أَو لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يلْزم زفر، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى، وَكَانَ حسن الْحَال فِي كسوته؟ وَكَانَ أَبُو عَاصِم آخر رث الْحَال ملازماً لَهُ، فجَاء النَّبِيل يَوْمًا إِلَى بَابه فَقَالَ الْخَادِم لزفَر: أَبُو عَاصِم بِالْبَابِ! فَقَالَ لَهُ: أَيهمَا؟ فَقَالَ: ذَلِك النَّبِيل. وَقيل: لقبه الْمهْدي، مَاتَ فِي ذِي الْحجَّة سنة اثْنَتَيْ عشرَة وَمِائَتَيْنِ عَن تسعين سنة وَسِتَّة أشهر*
*.....*
*(2/ 22)*
*قَالَ ابْن الصّلاح. فِيهِ دلَالَة لصِحَّة مَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ الْعلمَاء من أَن الْعَوام المقلدين مُؤمنُونَ، وَأَنه يكْتَفى مِنْهُم بِمُجَرَّد اعْتِقَادهم الْحق، جزما من غير شكّ وتزلزل، خلافًا للمعتزلة، وَذَلِكَ أَنه، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، قرر ضماماً على مَا اعْتمد عَلَيْهِ فِي تعرف رسَالَته، وَصدقه بِمُجَرَّد إخْبَاره إِيَّاه بذلك، وَلم يُنكره عَلَيْهِ،** وَلَا قَالَ لَهُ: يجب عَلَيْك معرفَة ذَلِك بِالنّظرِ إِلَى معجزاتي، وَالِاسْتِدْلَا  ل بالأدلة القطعية.*
*....*
*(2/ 23)*
*هَل النجدي السَّائِل فِي حَدِيث طَلْحَة بن عبيد اللَّه الْمَذْكُور فِيمَا مضى هُوَ ضمام بن ثَعْلَبَة أَو غَيره؟** أُجِيب: بِأَن جمَاعَة قد قَالُوا: إِنَّه هُوَ إِيَّاه، والنجدي هُوَ ضمام بن ثَعْلَبَة، وَمَال إِلَى هَذَا ابْن عبد الْبر وَالْقَاضِي عِيَاض وَغَيرهمَا، وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: يبعد أَن يَكُونَا وَاحِدًا لتباين أَلْفَاظ حديثيهما ومساقهما*
*.......*
*(**2/ 24)*
*قَالَ أَبُو عَمْرو الداني**: أَكثر الْعلمَاء على أَن عُثْمَان كتب أَربع نسخ، فَبعث إِحْدَاهُنَّ إِلَى الْبَصْرَة، وَأُخْرَى إِلَى الْكُوفَة، وَأُخْرَى إِلَى الشَّام، وَحبس عِنْده أُخْرَى. وَقَالَ أَبُو حَاتِم السجسْتانِي: كتب سَبْعَة، فَبعث إِلَى مَكَّة وَاحِدًا، وَإِلَى الشَّام آخر، وَإِلَى الْيمن آخر وَإِلَى الْبَحْرين آخر، وَإِلَى الْبَصْرَة آخر، وَإِلَى الْكُوفَة آخر، وَدلَالَة هَذَا على تَجْوِيز الرِّوَايَة بالمكاتبة ظَاهِرَة، فَإِن عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، أَمرهم بالاعتماد على مَا فِي تِلْكَ الْمَصَاحِف، وَمُخَالفَة مَا عَداهَا. والمستفاد من بَعثه الْمَصَاحِف إِنَّمَا هُوَ قبُول إِسْنَاد صُورَة الْمَكْتُوب بهَا، لَا أصل ثُبُوت الْقُرْآن، فَإِنَّهُ متواتر*
*....*
*(2/ 29)*
*عبد الله بن حذافة السهمي* 
*وَقيل**: إِنَّه شهد بَدْرًا، وَلم يذكرهُ الزُّهْرِيّ وَلَا مُوسَى بن عقبَة، وَلَا ابْن إِسْحَاق فِي الْبَدْرِيِّينَ  ، وأسره الرّوم فِي زمن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فأرادوه على الْكفْر. وَله فِي ذَلِك قصَّة طَوِيلَة، وَآخِرهَا: أَنه قَالَ لَهُ ملكهم: قبِّل رَأْسِي أطلقك. قَالَ: لاَ، قَالَ لَهُ: وَأطلق من مَعَك من أسرى الْمُسلمين، فَقبل رَأسه، فَأطلق مَعَه ثَمَانِينَ أَسِيرًا من الْمُسلمين. فَكَانَ الصَّحَابَة يَقُولُونَ لَهُ: قبَّلت رَأس علج. فَيَقُول: اطلق الله بِتِلْكَ الْقبْلَة ثَمَانِينَ أَسِيرًا من الْمُسلمين. توفّي عبد اللَّه فِي خلَافَة عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله عَنهُ*
*.........*
*(2/ 28)*
*سْرَى، لقب لكل من ملك الْفرس،** كَمَا أَن: قَيْصر، لقبٌ لكل من ملك الرّوم. وَالَّذِي مزق الْكتاب من الأكاسرة هُوَ برويز بن هُرْمُز بن أنوشروان، وَلما مزق الْكتاب قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (مزق ملكه) . وَقَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (إِذا مَاتَ كسْرَى فَلَا كسْرَى بعده) . قَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ: فَسلط على كسْرَى ابْنه شرويه وَقَتله سنة سبع، فتمزق ملكه كل ممزق، وَزَالَ من جَمِيع الأَرْض واضمحل بدعوة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَكَانَ أنو شرْوَان هُوَ الَّذِي ملك النُّعْمَان بن الْمُنْذر على الْعَرَب، وَهُوَ الَّذِي قَصده سيف بن ذِي يزن يستنصره على الْحَبَشَة، فَبعث مَعَه قائداً من قواده، فنفوا السودَان. وَكَانَ ملكه سبعا وَأَرْبَعين سنة وَسَبْعَة أشهر. وَقَالَ ابْن سعد: لما مزق كسْرَى كتاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بعث إِلَى باذان، عَامله فِي الْيمن، أَن ابْعَثْ من عنْدك رجلَيْنِ جلدين إِلَى هَذَا الرجل الَّذِي بالحجاز فليأتياني بِخَبَرِهِ، فَبعث باذان قهرمانه ورجلاً آخر، وَكتب مَعَهُمَا كتابا، فَقدما الْمَدِينَة فدفعا كتاب باذان إِلَى النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَتَبَسَّمَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ودعاهما إِلَى الْإِسْلَام وفرائصهما ترْعد، وَقَالَ لَهما: (أبلغا صاحبكما أَن رَبِّي قتل ربه كسْرَى فِي هَذِه اللَّيْلَة لسبع سَاعَات مَضَت مِنْهَا) ، وَهِي لَيْلَة الثُّلَاثَاء لعشر مضين من جُمَادَى الأولى سنة سبع، وَأَن الله سلط عَلَيْهِ ابْنه شرويه فَقتله*
*........*
*(2/ 29)*
*ن**سخ جَوَاز لبس خَاتم الذَّهَب بعد أَن كَانَ، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، لبسه، وَلَا يُعَارض ذَلِك مَا جَاءَ فِي** (الصَّحِيحَيْنِ) من رِوَايَة الزُّهْرِيّ مُحَمَّد بن مُسلم عَن أنس أَنه رأى فِي يَد رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، خَاتمًا من ورق يَوْمًا وَاحِدًا، ثمَّ إِن النَّاس اصطنعوا الْخَاتم من ورق فَلَبِسُوهَا، فَطرح رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، خَاتمه، فَطرح النَّاس خواتيمهم، رَوَاهُ يُونُس وَإِبْرَاهِيم بن سعد، وَزِيَاد، وزاده أَبُو دَاوُد وَابْن مُسَافر، فَهَؤُلَاءِ خَمْسَة من رُوَاة الزُّهْرِيّ الثِّقَات يَقُولُونَ عَنهُ: من ورق، وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: اجْمَعْ أهل الحَدِيث أَن هَذَا وهم من ابْن شهَاب، من خَاتم الذَّهَب إِلَى خَاتم الْوَرق، وَالْمَعْرُوف من رِوَايَة أنس من غير طَرِيق ابْن شهَاب اتِّخَاذ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خَاتم فضَّة، وَأَنه لم يطرحه، وَإِنَّمَا طرح خَاتم الذَّهَب. وَقَالَ الْمُهلب وَغَيره: وَقد يُمكن أَن يتَأَوَّل لِابْنِ شهَاب مَا يَنْفِي عَنهُ الْوَهم، وَإِن كَانَ الْوَهم أظهر بِاحْتِمَال أَن النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، لما عزم على طرح خَاتم الذَّهَب اصْطنع خَاتم الْفضة، بِدَلِيل أَنه لَا يَسْتَغْنِي عَن الْخَتْم بِهِ على الْكتب إِلَى الْبلدَانِ، وأجوبة الْعمَّال وَغَيرهمَا، فَلَمَّا لبس خَاتم الْفضة أرَاهُ النَّاس فِي ذَلِك الْيَوْم ليعلمهم إِبَاحَته، وَأَن يصطنعوا مثله ثمَّ طرح خَاتم الذَّهَب وأعلمهم تَحْرِيمه، فَطرح النَّاس خَوَاتِيم الذَّهَب.* 
*............*
*(2/ 41)*
*وَفِي أَيَّام اشتغالي على الإِمَام الْعَلامَة أبي الرّوح شرف الدّين عِيسَى السِّرّ ماري فِي علمي التَّفْسِير والمعاني وَالْبَيَان، تغمده الله برحمته، حضر شخص من أهل الْعلم وَقت الدَّرْس وَسَأَلَهُ عَن هَذِه الْآيَة،** فَقَالَ: خشيَة الله تَعَالَى مَقْصُورَة على الْعلمَاء بقضية الْكَلَام، وَقد ذكر الله تَعَالَى فِي آيَة أُخْرَى أَن الْجنَّة لمن خشِي، وَهُوَ قَوْله تَعَالَى: {ذَلِك لمن خشِي ربه} (الْبَيِّنَة: 8) فليزم من ذَلِك أَن لَا تكون الْجنَّة إِلَّا للْعُلَمَاء خَاصَّة، فَسكت جَمِيع من كَانَ هُنَاكَ من الْفُضَلَاء الأذكياء الَّذين كَانَ كل مِنْهُم يزْعم أَنه المفلق فِي العلمين الْمَذْكُورين، فَأجَاب الشَّيْخ، رَحمَه الله: إِن المُرَاد من الْعلمَاء: الموحدون، وَإِن الْجنَّة لَيست إلاَّ للموحدين الَّذين يَخْشونَ الله تَعَالَى. فَإِن قلت: مَا وَجه إِدْخَال هَذِه الْآيَة فِي التَّرْجَمَة؟ قلت: هُوَ ظَاهر، وَذَلِكَ أَن الْبَاب فِي الْعلم، وَالْآيَة فِي مدح الْعلمَاء، وَلم يستحقوا هَذَا الْمَدْح إلاَّ بِالْعلمِ.*
*............*
*(1/ 41)*
*الْمعْنَى**: لَو كُنَّا من أهل الْعلم لما كُنَّا من أهل النَّار، وَإِنَّمَا جمع بَين السّمع وَالْعقل لِأَن مدَار التَّكْلِيف على أَدِلَّة السّمع وَالْعقل. وَقَالَ الزّجاج: مَعْنَاهُ لَو كُنَّا نسْمع سمع من يعي، أَو نعقل عقل من يُمَيّز وَينظر، مَا كُنَّا من أهل النَّار. وروى أَبُو سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ مَرْفُوعا: (إِن لكل شَيْء دعامة، ودعامة الْمُؤمن عقله) . فبقدر مَا يعقل يعبد ربه، وَلَقَد نَدم الْفجار يَوْم الْقِيَامَة فَقَالُوا: {لَو كُنَّا نسْمع أَو نعقل مَا كُنَّا فِي أَصْحَاب السعير} (الْملك: 10) روى أنس، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، مَرْفُوعا؛ (إِن الأحمق ليصيب بحمقه أعظم من فجور الْفَاجِر، وَإِنَّمَا يرْتَفع الْعباد غَدا فِي الدَّرَجَات، وينالون الزلفى من رَبهم على قدر عُقُولهمْ. فَإِن قلت: مَا وَجه إِدْخَال هَذِه الْآيَة فِي التَّرْجَمَة؟ قلت: وَجهه أَن المُرَاد من الْعقل الْعلم هَهُنَا، فَإِن الْكفَّار تمنوا أَن لَو كَانَ لَهُم الْعلم لما دخلُوا النَّار.*
*..........*
*(2/ 50)*
*وَقَالَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ**: الْفَقِيه هُوَ الزَّاهِد فِي الدُّنْيَا، الرَّاغِب فِي الْآخِرَة، والبصير بِأَمْر دينه، المداوم على عبَادَة ربه.*
*.........*
*(2/50)*
*وَقَالَ ثَعْلَب**: الْقُرْآن أصل لكل علم بِهِ فقه الْعلمَاء*
*.....*
*(2/ 51)*
*وَقَالَ التوربشتى**: إعلم أَن النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، أعلم أَصْحَابه أَنه لم يفضل فِي قسْمَة مَا أوحى الله إِلَيْهِ أحدا من أمته على أحد، بل سوَّى فِي الْبَلَاغ وَعدل فِي الْقِسْمَة، وَإِنَّمَا التَّفَاوُت فِي الْفَهم وَهُوَ وَاقع من طَرِيق الْعَطاء، وَلَقَد كَانَ بعض الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله عَنْهُم، يسمع الحَدِيث فَلَا يفهم مِنْهُ إلاّ الظَّاهِر الْجَلِيّ، ويسمعه آخر مِنْهُم، أَو من بعدهمْ، فيستنبط مِنْهُ مسَائِل كَثِيرَة، وَذَلِكَ فضل الله يؤتيه من يَشَاء. وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ قطب الدّين فِي شَرحه: (إِنَّمَا أَنا قَاسم) ، يَعْنِي: أَنه لم يستأثر بِشَيْء من مَال الله، وَقَالَ النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام: (مَا لي بِمَا أَفَاء الله عَلَيْكُم إلاَّ الْخمس، وَهُوَ مَرْدُود عَلَيْكُم) . وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ: (أَنا قَاسم) تطييباً لنفوسهم لمفاضلته فِي الْعَطاء، فَالْمَال لله والعباد لله وأَنا قَاسم بِإِذن الله مَاله بَين عباده.* 
*........*
*(2/51)*
*قَالَ**: (لَا تزَال طَائِفَة من أمتِي ظَاهِرين على الْحق لَا يضرهم من خالفهم، قيل: وَأَيْنَ هم يَا رَسُول الله؟ قَالَ: بِبَيْت الْمُقَدّس، أَو أكناف بَيت الْمُقَدّس) . وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: لَا مُخَالفَة بَين الْأَحَادِيث، لِأَن المُرَاد من أَمر الله الرّيح اللينة الَّتِي تَأتي قريب الْقِيَامَة، فتأخذ روح كل مُؤمن ومؤمنة، وَهَذَا قبل الْقِيَامَة. وَأما الحديثان الأخيران فهما على ظاهرهما إِذْ ذَلِك عِنْد الْقِيَامَة. فَإِن قلت: من هَؤُلَاءِ الطَّائِفَة؟ قلت: قَالَ البُخَارِيّ: هم أهل الْعلم. وَقَالَ الإِمَام أَحْمد: إِن لم يَكُونُوا أهل الحَدِيث فَلَا أَدْرِي من هم. وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: إِنَّمَا أَرَادَ الإِمَام أَحْمد أهل السّنة وَالْجَمَاعَة. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: يحْتَمل أَن تكون هَذِه الطَّائِفَة مفرقة من أَنْوَاع الْمُؤمنِينَ، فَمنهمْ مُقَاتِلُونَ وَمِنْهُم فُقَهَاء وَمِنْهُم محدثون وَمِنْهُم زهاد إِلَى غَيره ذَلِك*
*......*
*(2/ 53)*
*لْمَدِينِيّ**: بِإِثْبَات الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف، نِسْبَة إِلَى الْمَدِينَة. وَكَانَ أَصله من الْمَدِينَة وَنزل الْبَصْرَة، وَقَالَ السَّمْعَانِيّ: وَالْأَصْل فِيمَن ينْسب إِلَى مَدِينَة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يُقَال فِيهِ: مدنِي: بِحَذْف الْيَاء، وَإِلَى غَيرهَا بِإِثْبَات الْيَاء، واستثنوا هَذِه، فَقَالُوا: الْمَدِينِيّ بِإِثْبَات الْيَاء*
*........*
*(2/ 55)*
*قَالَ ابْن بطال: قَالَ عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، ذَلِك لِأَن من سوده النَّاس يستحي أَن يقْعد مقْعد المتعلم خوفًا على رياسته عِنْد الْعَامَّة**. وَقَالَ يحيى بن معِين: من عَاجل الرياسة فَاتَهُ علم كثير. وَقيل: إِن السِّيَادَة تحصل بِالْعلمِ، وَكلما زَاد الْعلم زَادَت السِّيَادَة بِهِ. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: فِي بعض النّسخ بدل: تفهموا تفقهوا،*
*(2/ 58)*
*الحسد على ثَلَاثَة أضْرب**: محرم ومباح ومحمود، فالمحرم: تمني زَوَال النِّعْمَة الْمَحْسُود عَلَيْهَا عَن صَاحبهَا وانتقالها إِلَى الْحَاسِد. وَأما القسمان الْآخرَانِ فغبطة، وَهُوَ أَن يتَمَنَّى مَا يرَاهُ من خير بأحدٍ أَن يكون لَهُ مثله، فَإِن كَانَت فِي أُمُور الدُّنْيَا فمباح، وَإِن كَانَت من الطَّاعَات فمحمود. قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: الأول حرَام بِالْإِجْمَاع. وَقَالَ بعض الْفُضَلَاء: إِذا أنعم الله تَعَالَى على أَخِيك نعْمَة، فكرهتها واحببت زَوَالهَا، فَهُوَ حرَام بِكُل حَال، إلاّ نعْمَة أَصَابَهَا كَافِر أَو فَاجر، أَو من يَسْتَعِين بهَا على فتْنَة أَو فَسَاد.*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**: وَفِيه من الْفِقْه أَن الْغَنِيّ إِذا قَامَ بِشُرُوط المَال، وَفعل مَا يُرْضِي ربه تبَارك وَتَعَالَى فَهُوَ أفضل من الْفَقِير الَّذِي لَا يقدر على مثل هَذَا، وَالله أعلم.*
*......*
*(2/ 59)*
*ن مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام هُوَ ابْن عمرَان بن يصهر بن قاهث بن لاوي بن يَعْقُوب ابْن إِسْحَاق بن إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، ولد وعُمِّر عمرَان سَبْعُونَ سنة، وعْمرِّ عمرَان مائَة وَسبعا وَثَلَاثِينَ سنة، وعُمِّر مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، مائَة وَعشْرين سنة**. وَقَالَ الْفربرِي: مَاتَ مُوسَى وعمره مائَة وَسِتُّونَ سنة، وَكَانَت وَفَاته فِي التيه فِي سَابِع آذار لمضي ألف سنة وسِتمِائَة وَعشْرين سنة من الطوفان فِي أَيَّام منوجهر الْملك، وَكَانَ عمره لما خرج ببني إِسْرَائِيل من مصر ثَمَانِينَ سنة، وَأقَام بالتيه أَرْبَعِينَ سنة. وَلما مَاتَ الريان بن الْوَلِيد الَّذِي ولَّى يُوسُف على خَزَائِن مصر، وَأسلم على يَدَيْهِ ملك بعده قَابُوس بن مُصعب، فَدَعَاهُ يُوسُف إِلَى الْإِسْلَام فَأبى، وَكَانَ جباراً، وَقبض الله يُوسُف، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، وَطَالَ ملكه. ثمَّ هلك وَملك بعده أَخُوهُ الْوَلِيد بن مُصعب بن رَيَّان بن أراشة بن شرْوَان بن عَمْرو بن فاران بن عملاق بن لاوذ بن سَام بن نوح، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، وَكَانَ أَعْتَى من قَابُوس، وامتدت أَيَّام ملكه حَتَّى كَانَ فِرْعَوْن مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام الَّذِي بَعثه الله إِلَيْهِ، وَلم يكن فِي الفراعنة أَعْتَى مِنْهُ وَلَا أطول عمرا فِي الْملك مِنْهُ، عَاشَ أَربع مائَة سنة*
*...........*
*(2/ 59)*
*{لَا أَبْرَح حَتَّى أبلغ مجمع الْبَحْرين} (الْكَهْف: 60) فَقيل: هُوَ ملتقي بحري فَارس وَالروم. مِمَّا يَلِي الْمشرق. وَقيل: طنجة. وَقيل: أفريقية. وَذكر السُّهيْلي: أَنَّهَا بَحر الْأُرْدُن وبحر القلزم. وَقيل: بَحر الْمغرب وبحر الزقاق. قلت: بَحر فَارس ينبعث من بَحر الْهِنْد شمالاً بَين مكران، وَهِي على فَم بَحر فَارس من شرقيه، وَبَين عمان وَهِي على فَم بَحر فَارس من غربيه، وبحر الرّوم هُوَ بَحر أفريقية وَالشَّام، يَمْتَد من عِنْد الْبَحْر الْأَخْضَر إِلَى الْمشرق، ويتصل بطرسوس، وبحر طنجة بَينهَا وَبَين سبتة وَغَيرهمَا من بر العدوة من الأندلس. وبحر أفريقية هُوَ بَحر طرابلس الغرب يَمْتَد مِنْهَا شرقاً حَتَّى يتَجَاوَز حُدُود أفريقية، وَهُوَ الَّذِي يتَّصل بإسكندرية، وَالْكل يُسمى بَحر الرّوم*
*..........*
*(2/ 60)*
*الخضر*
*نْوَاع**. الأول: فِي اسْمه: فَذكر ابْن قُتَيْبَة فِي (المعارف) : عَن وهب بن مُنَبّه أَنه: بليا، بِفَتْح الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة وَسُكُون اللَّام وبالياء آخر الْحُرُوف. وَيُقَال: إبليا، بِزِيَادَة الْهمزَة فِي أَوله، وَقيل اسْمه: خضرون، ذكره أَبُو حَاتِم السجسْتانِي. وَقيل: ارميا، وَقيل: اسْمه: اليسع قَالَه مقَاتل، وَيُسمى بذلك لِأَن علمه وسع سِتّ سموات وست أَرضين، ووهاه ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ، وَالْيَسع اسْم أعجمي لَيْسَ بمشتق. وَقيل اسْمه: أَحْمد، حَكَاهُ الْقشيرِي، ووهاه ابْن دحْيَة، فَإِنَّهُ لم يسم أحد قبل نَبينَا، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، بذلك. وَقيل: عَامر، حَكَاهُ ابْن دحْيَة فِي كِتَابه (مرج الْبَحْرين) ، وَالْأول هُوَ الْمَشْهُور، وَالْخضر، بِفَتْح الْخَاء وَكسر الضَّاد الْمُعْجَمَة، لقبه. وَيجوز إسكان الضَّاد مَعَ كسر الْخَاء وَفتحهَا كَمَا فِي نَظَائِره. الثَّانِي: فِي سَبَب تلقيبه بذلك: وَهُوَ مَا جَاءَ فِي الصَّحِيح فِي كتاب الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، قَالَ: إِنَّمَا سمي الْخضر لِأَنَّهُ جلس على فَرْوَة بَيْضَاء فَإِذا هِيَ تهتز من خَلفه خضراء، والفروة وَجه الأَرْض. وَقيل: النَّبَات الْمُجْتَمع الْيَابِس، وَقيل: سمي بِهِ لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذا صلى اخضر مَا حوله، قَالَه مُجَاهِد. وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: إِنَّمَا سمي بِهِ لحسنه وإشراق وَجهه، وكنيته أَبُو الْعَبَّاس. الثَّالِث فِي نسبه: فَقَالَ ابْن قُتَيْبَة: هُوَ بليا بن ملكان، بِفَتْح الْمِيم وَسُكُون اللَّام، ابْن فالغ بن عَابِر بن شالخ بن أرفخشد بن سَام بن نوح، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام. وَقيل: خضرون بن عماييل بن الفتر بن الْعيص بن إِسْحَاق بن إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام*
*.......*
*(2/ 60)*
*هَل كَانَ وليا أَو نَبيا؟ وبالأول جزم الْقشيرِي، وَاخْتلف أَيْضا هَل كَانَ نَبيا مُرْسلا أم لَا؟ على قَوْلَيْنِ**. وَأغْرب مَا قيل: إِنَّه من الْمَلَائِكَة. وَالصَّحِيح أَنه نَبِي، وَجزم بِهِ جمَاعَة. وَقَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيّ: هُوَ نَبِي على جَمِيع الْأَقْوَال معمر مَحْجُوب عَن الْأَبْصَار، وَصَححهُ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ أَيْضا فِي كِتَابه، لقَوْله تَعَالَى حِكَايَة عَنهُ: {وَمَا فعلته عَن امري} (الْكَهْف: 82) فَدلَّ على أَنه نَبِي أُوحِي إِلَيْهِ، وَلِأَنَّهُ كَانَ أعلم من مُوسَى فِي علم مَخْصُوص، وَيبعد أَن يكون ولي أعلم من نَبِي وَإِن كَانَ يحْتَمل أَن يكون أُوحِي إِلَى نَبِي فِي ذَلِك الْعَصْر يَأْمر الْخضر بذلك، وَلِأَنَّهُ أقدم على قتل ذَلِك الْغُلَام، وَمَا ذَلِك إلاَّ للوحي إِلَيْهِ فِي ذَلِك. لِأَن الْوَلِيّ لَا يجوز لَهُ الْإِقْدَام على قتل النَّفس بِمُجَرَّد مَا يلقى فِي خلده، لِأَن خاطره لَيْسَ بِوَاجِب الْعِصْمَة. السَّادِس: فِي حَيَاته: فالجمهور على أَنه بَاقٍ إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة. قيل: لِأَنَّهُ دفن آدم بعد خُرُوجهمْ من الطوفان فنالته دَعْوَة أَبِيه آدم بطول الْحَيَاة. وَقيل: لِأَنَّهُ شرب من عين الْحَيَاة. وَقَالَ ابْن الصّلاح: هُوَ حَيّ عِنْد جَمَاهِير الْعلمَاء وَالصَّالِحِينَ والعامة مَعَهم فِي ذَلِك، وَإِنَّمَا شَذَّ بإنكاره بعض الْمُحدثين، وَنَقله النَّوَوِيّ عَن الْأَكْثَرين. وَقيل: إِنَّه لَا يَمُوت إلاَّ فِي آخر الزَّمَان حَتَّى يرْتَفع الْقُرْآن. وَفِي (صَحِيح مُسلم) ، فِي حَدِيث الدَّجَّال: أَنه يقتل رجلا ثمَّ يحييه. قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم بن سُفْيَان، رَاوِي كتاب مُسلم: يُقَال لَهُ: إِنَّه الْخضر، وَكَذَلِكَ قَالَ معمر فِي مُسْنده، وَأنكر حَيَاته جمَاعَة مِنْهُم البُخَارِيّ وَإِبْرَاهِيم الْحَرْبِيّ وَابْن الْمَنَاوِيّ وَابْن الْجَوْزِيّ.* 
*..........*
*(2/ 63)**بني إِسْرَائِيل " هُوَ أَوْلَاد يَعْقُوب عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام لَان إِسْرَائِيل هُوَ اسْم يَعْقُوب وَأَوْلَاده اثْنَا عشر نفسا وهم يُوسُف وبنيامين وداني ويفتالي وزابلون وجاد وَيَسْتَأْخِر واشير وروبيل ويهوذا وشمعون ولاوى وهم الَّذين سماهم الأسباط وَسموا بذلك لَان كل وَاحِد مِنْهُم والدقبيلة والأسباط فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب الشّجر الملتف الملتف الْكثير الأغصان والأسباط من بني إِسْرَائِيل كالشعوب من الْعَجم والقبائل من الْعَرَب وَجَمِيع بني إِسْرَائِيل من هَؤُلَاءِ الْمَذْكُورين
........
(2/ 58)
وَاخْتلفُوا فِي السن الَّذِي يَصح فِيهِ السماع للصَّغِير، فَقَالَ مُوسَى بن هَارُون الْحَافِظ: إِذا فرق بَين الْبَقَرَة وَالدَّابَّة. وَقَالَ أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل: إِذا عقل وَضبط. وَقَالَ يحيى بن معِين: أقل سنّ التَّحَمُّل خَمْسَة عشر سنة، لكَون ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، رد يَوْم أُحد، إِذْ لم يبلغهَا، وَلما بلغ أَحْمد أنكر ذَلِك. وَقَالَ: بئس القَوْل. وَقَالَ عِيَاض: حدد أهل الصّفة ذَلِك أَن أَقَله سنّ مَحْمُود بن الرّبيع، ابْن خمس. كَذَا ذكره البُخَارِيّ. وَفِي رِوَايَة أُخْرَى أَنه كَانَ ابْن أَربع، وَقَالَ ابْن الصّلاح: والتحديد بِخمْس هُوَ الَّذِي اسْتَقر عَلَيْهِ عمل أهل الحَدِيث من الْمُتَأَخِّرين  ، فيكتبون لِابْنِ خمس سِنِين فَصَاعِدا سمع ولدون حضر أَو أحضر، وَالَّذِي يَنْبَغِي فِي ذَلِك اعْتِبَار التَّمْيِيز، فَإِن فهم الْخطاب ورد الْجَواب كَانَ مُمَيّزا وصحيح السماع، وَإِن كَانَ دون خمس. وَإِن لم يكن كَذَلِك لم يَصح سَمَاعه وَلَو كَانَ ابْن خمس، بل ابْن خمسين. وَعَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن سعيد الْجَوْهَرِي قَالَ: رَأَيْت صَبيا، ابْن أَربع سِنِين، قد حمل إِلَى الْمَأْمُون قد قَرَأَ الْقُرْآن وَنظر فِي الْآي، غير أَنه إِذا جَاع بَكَى. وَحفظ الْقُرْآن أَبُو مُحَمَّد عبد اللَّه بن مُحَمَّد الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ّ وَله خمس سِنِين، فامتحنه فِيهِ أَبُو بكر بن الْمقري وَكتب لَهُ بِالسَّمَاعِ وَهُوَ ابْن أَربع سِنِين، وَحَدِيث مَحْمُود لَا يدل على التَّحْدِيد بِمثل سنه.
....
(2/ 70)
وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: اخْتلف أَصْحَاب مَالك فِيمَن صلى إِلَى غير ستْرَة فِي فضاء يَأْمَن أَن يمر أحد بَين يَدَيْهِ، فَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم: يجوز وَلَا حرج عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ ابْن الْمَاجشون ومطرف: السّنة أَن يُصَلِّي إِلَى ستْرَة مُطلقًا. قَالَ: وَحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس يشْهد لصِحَّة قَول ابْن الْقَاسِم وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء وَسَالم وَعُرْوَة وَالقَاسِم وَالشعْبِيّ وَالْحسن، وَكَانُوا يصلونَ فِي الفضاء إِلَى غير ستْرَة،
........
(2/ 72)
تعقب ابْن أبي صفرَة على البُخَارِيّ من ذكره حَدِيث مَحْمُود بن الرّبيع فِي اعْتِبَار خمس سِنِين، وإعقاله حَدِيث عبد اللَّه بن الزبير، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، أَنه رأى أَبَاهُ يخْتَلف إِلَى بني قُرَيْظَة فِي يَوْم الخَنْدَق ويراجعهم، فَفِيهِ السماع مِنْهُ وَكَانَ سنه إِذْ ذَاك ثَلَاث سِنِين، أَو أَربع، فَهُوَ أَصْغَر من مَحْمُود، وَلَيْسَ فِي قصَّة مَحْمُود ضَبطه لسَمَاع شَيْء، فَكَانَ ذكره حَدِيث ابْن الزبير أولى لهذين الْمَعْنيين. وَأجِيب: بِأَن البُخَارِيّ إِنَّمَا أَرَادَ نقل السّنَن النَّبَوِيَّة لَا الْأَحْوَال
لوجودية، ومحمود نقل سنة مَقْصُودَة فِي كَون النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، مج مجة فِي وَجهه لإفادته الْبركَة، بل فِي مُجَرّد رُؤْيَته إِيَّاه فَائِدَة شَرْعِيَّة يثبت بهَا كَونه صحابياً. وَأما قصَّة ابْن الزبير فَلَيْسَ فِيهَا نقل سنة من السّنَن النَّبَوِيَّة حَتَّى يدْخل فِي هَذَا الْبَاب. وَقَالَ الزَّرْكَشِيّ فِي (تنقيحه) : وَيحْتَاج الْمُهلب إِلَى ثُبُوت أَن قَضِيَّة ابْن الزبير صَحِيحَة على شَرط البُخَارِيّ. قلت: هَذَا غَفلَة مِنْهُ، فَإِن قَضِيَّة ابْن الزبير الْمَذْكُورَة أخرجهَا البُخَارِيّ فِي مَنَاقِب الزبير فِي (الصَّحِيح) ، وَالْجَوَاب مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ. وَالله أعلم
........
(2/ 74)
ادَّعَت جمَاعَة أَن البُخَارِيّ قد نقض قَاعِدَته، وَذَلِكَ أَن من قَوَاعِده أَنه يذكر التَّعْلِيق إِذا كَانَ صَحِيحا بِصِيغَة الْجَزْم. وَإِذا كَانَ ضَعِيفا بِصِيغَة التمريض، وَهنا قَالَ: ورحل جَابر بن عبد اللَّه بِصِيغَة الْجَزْم، وَقَالَ فِي أَوَاخِر (صَحِيحَة) : وَيذكر جَابر بِصِيغَة التمريض، وَأجَاب عَنهُ الشَّيْخ قطب الدّين بِأَنَّهُ جزم: بالرحلة دون الحَدِيث، فَعِنْدَ مَا ذكر الحَدِيث اتى بِصِيغَة التمريض، فَقَالَ: وَيذكر عَن جَابر بن عبد اللَّ
......
(ج2/ 78)
النَّاس قِسْمَانِ: من يقبل وَمن لَا يقبل. وَهَذَا يُوجب جعل النَّاس فِي الحَدِيث على قسمَيْنِ: من ينْتَفع بِهِ وَمن لَا ينْتَفع. وَأما فِي الْحَقِيقَة فَالنَّاس على ثَلَاثَة أَقسَام: فَمنهمْ من يقبل من الْعلم بِقدر مَا يعْمل بِهِ وَلم يبلغ دَرَجَة الإفادة، وَمِنْهُم من يقبل ويبلغ، وَمِنْهُم من لَا يقبل. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: وَيحْتَمل لفظ الحَدِيث تثليث الْقِسْمَة فِي النَّاس أَيْضا،
فالنوع الأول: من الأَرْض ينْتَفع بالمطر فتحيي بعد أَن كَانَت ميتَة، وتنبت الْكلأ فينتفع بِهِ النَّاس وَالدَّوَاب. وَالنَّوْع الأول: من النَّاس يبلغهُ الْهدى وَالْعلم فيحفظه ويحيي قلبه وَيعْمل بِهِ ويعلمه غَيره فينتفع وينفع. وَالنَّوْع الثَّانِي: من الأَرْض: مَا لَا يقبل الِانْتِفَاع فِي نَفسهَا، لَكِن فِيهَا فَائِدَة وَهِي إمْسَاك المَاء لغَيْرهَا، فينتفع بِهِ النَّاس وَالدَّوَاب. وَكَذَا النَّوْع الثَّانِي: من النَّاس: لَهُم قُلُوب حافظة، لَكِن لَيست لَهُم أذهان ثاقبة وَلَا رسوخ لَهُم فِي الْعلم يستنبطون بِهِ الْمعَانِي وَالْأَحْكَام، وَلَيْسَ لَهُم اجْتِهَاد فِي الْعَمَل بِهِ، فهم يَحْفَظُونَهُ حَتَّى يَجِيء أهل الْعلم للنفع وَالِانْتِفَاع، فَيَأْخذهُ مِنْهُم فينتفع بِهِ، فَهَؤُلَاءِ نفعوا بِمَا بَلغهُمْ. وَالثَّالِث: من الأَرْض: هُوَ السباخ الَّتِي لَا تنْبت، فَهِيَ لَا تنْتَفع بِالْمَاءِ وَلَا تمسكه لينْتَفع بِهِ غَيرهَا، وَكَذَلِكَ الثَّالِث من النَّاس: لَيست لَهُم قُلُوب حافظة، وَلَا أفهام وَاعِيَة، فَإِذا سمعُوا الْعلم لَا يَنْتَفِعُونَ بِهِ وَلَا يَحْفَظُونَهُ لنفع غَيرهم. الأول: المنتفع النافع، وَالثَّانِي: النافع غير المنتفع. وَالثَّالِث: غير النافع وَغير المنتفع. فَالْأول: إِشَارَة إِلَى الْعلمَاء. وَالثَّانِي إِلَى النقلَة. وَالثَّالِث: إِلَى من لَا علم لَهُ وَلَا عقل
........
(2/ 82)
قَالَ عبد اللَّه بن طَاهِر لَهُ: لِمَ قيل لَك ابْن رَاهَوَيْه؟ قَالَ: إعلم أَيهَا الْأَمِير أَن أبي ولد فِي طَرِيق مَكَّة، فَقَالَ المراوزة: راهوي، لِأَنَّهُ ولد فِي الطَّرِيق، وَهُوَ بِالْفَارِسِيَّ  ةِ: رَاه، وَهُوَ أحد أَرْكَان الْمُسلمين، وَعلم من أَعْلَام الدّين، مَاتَ بنيسابور سنة ثَمَان وَثَلَاثِينَ وَمِائَتَيْنِ
...
(2/83)
ولاا يلْزم من عدم اطِّلَاعه على ذَلِك نَفْيه بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ  ، وَرُبمَا ثَبت ذَلِك عِنْد أَحْمد من نَقله (الصَّحِيحَيْنِ) ، فنقله ثمَّ جعل ذَلِك نُسْخَة، وَالْمُدَّعِي بالفن لَا يقدر على إحاطة جَمِيع مَا فِيهِ، وَلَا سِيمَا علم الرِّوَايَة، فَإِنَّهُ علم وَاسع لَا يدْرك ساحله
........
(2/ 84)
كَيفَ يقبض الْعلم؟ عَن عبد اللَّه بن عمر، قَالَ: سَمِعت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول: (إِن الله عز وَجل لَا يقبض الْعلم انتزاعاً ينتزعه من الْعباد، وَلَكِن يقبض الْعلم بِقَبض الْعلمَاء حَتَّى إِذا لم يبْق عَالما اتخذ النَّاس رُؤَسَاء جُهَّالًا فيسألوا، فافتوا بِغَيْر علم فضلوا وأضلوا) . وَبَين بِهَذَا الحَدِيث أَن المُرَاد بِرَفْع الْعلم هُنَا قبض أَهله وهم الْعلمَاء لَا محوه من الصُّدُور، لَكِن بِمَوْت أَهله واتخاذ النَّاس رُؤَسَاء جُهَّالًا فيحكمون فِي دين الله تَعَالَى برأيهم ويفتون بجهلهم، قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: وَقد وجد ذَلِك فِي زَمَاننَا، كَمَا أخبر بِهِ، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام. قَالَ الشَّيْخ قطب الدّين: قلت: هَذَا قَوْله مَعَ توفر الْعلمَاء فِي زَمَانه، فَكيف بزماننا؟ قَالَ العَبْد الضَّعِيف: هَذَا قَوْله مَعَ كَثْرَة الْفُقَهَاء وَالْعُلَمَاء من الْمذَاهب الْأَرْبَعَة والمحدثين الْكِبَار فِي زَمَانه، فَكيف بزماننا الَّذِي خلت الْبِلَاد عَنْهُم، وتصدرت الْجُهَّال بالإفتاء والتعين فِي الْمجَالِس والتدريس فِي الْمدَارِس؟ فنسأل السَّلامَة والعافية.
.....
(ج2/ 84)
قَوْله فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث: (وتكثر النِّسَاء ويقل الرِّجَال) ، وَالْعلَّة لهَذَا لَا تطلب إلاَّ من خَارج، وَقد ذكرُوا هذَيْن الْوَجْهَيْنِ، وَيُمكن أَن يُقَال: يكثر فِي آخر الزَّمَان ولادَة الْإِنَاث، ويقل ولادَة الذُّكُور، وبقلة الرِّجَال يظْهر الْجَهْل وَيرْفَع الْعلم، وَيَكْفِي كثرتهن فِي قلَّة الْعلم وَظُهُور الْجَهْل وَالزِّنَا، لِأَن النِّسَاء حبائل الشَّيْطَان وَهن ناقصات عقل وَدين
.......
(2/ 86)
تَفْسِير اللَّبن بِالْعلمِ لِكَوْنِهِمَا مشتركين فِي كَثْرَة النَّفْع بهما، وَفِي أَنَّهُمَا سَببا الصّلاح، فاللبن غذَاء الْإِنْسَان وَسبب صَلَاحهمْ وَقُوَّة أبدانهم، وَالْعلم سَبَب الصّلاح فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة وغذاء الْأَرْوَاح. وَقَالَ الْمُهلب: رُؤْيَة اللَّبن فِي النّوم تدل على السّنة والفطرة وَالْعلم وَالْقُرْآن، لِأَنَّهُ أول شَيْء يَنَالهُ الْمَوْلُود من طَعَام الدُّنْيَا، وَبِه تقوم حَيَاته كَمَا تقوم بِالْعلمِ حَيَاة الْقُلُوب، فَهُوَ يُنَاسب الْعلم من هَذِه الْجِهَة، وَقد يدل على الْحَيَاة لِأَنَّهَا كَانَت فِي الصغر، وَقد يدل على الثَّوَاب لِأَنَّهُ من نعيم الْجنَّة، إِذْ روى نهر من اللَّبن، وَقد يدل على المَال والحلال
........
(2/ 98)
قَالَ إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ: أنكر طَائِفَة من الْمُعْتَزلَة خلقهما قبل يَوْم الْحساب وَالْعِقَاب، وَقَالُوا: لَا فَائِدَة فِي خلقهما قبل ذَلِك، وحملوا قصَّة آدم على بُسْتَان من بساتين الدُّنْيَا. قَالَ: وَهَذَا بَاطِل وتلاعب بِالدّينِ وانسلال عَن إِجْمَاع الْمُسلمين. وَقَالَ القَاضِي أَبُو بكر بن الْعَرَبِيّ: الْجنَّة مخلوقة مهيأة بِمَا فِيهَا، سقفها عرش الرَّحْمَن وَهِي خَارِجَة من أقطار السَّمَوَات وَالْأَرْض، وكل مَخْلُوق يفنى ويجدد أَو لَا يجدد إلاَّ الْجنَّة وَالنَّار، وَلَيْسَ للجنة سَمَاء إلاَّ مَا جَاءَ فِي الصَّحِيح. يَعْنِي قَوْله: (وسقفها عرش الرَّحْمَن) ، وَلها ثَمَانِيَة أَبْوَاب. وَرُوِيَ: أَنَّهَا كلهَا مغلقة إلاَّ بَاب التَّوْبَة مَفْتُوح حَتَّى تطلع الشَّمْس من مغْرِبهَا.
.......
(2/ 99)
قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: فِيهِ أَن الغشي لَا ينْقض الْوضُوء مَا دَامَ الْعقل بَاقِيا
(2/ 100)
قَالَ ابْن بطال: وَفِيه أَن من علم علما أَنه يلْزمه تبليغه لمن لَا يُعلمهُ، وَهُوَ الْيَوْم من فروض الْكِفَايَة لظُهُور الْإِسْلَام وانتشاره، وَأما فِي أول الْإِسْلَام فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ فرضا معينا أَن يبلغهُ حَتَّى يكمل الْإِسْلَام ويبلغ مَشَارِق الأَرْض وَمَغَارِبهَا، وَفِيه أَنه يلْزم تَعْلِيم أهل الْفَرَائِض لعُمُوم لفظ: (من وراءكم) ، وَالله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى أعلم.
.........
(2/ 101)
قَالَ ابْن بطال: قَالَ جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء: إِن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أفتاه بالتحرز عَن الشُّبْهَة، وَأمره بمجانبة الرِّيبَة خوفًا من الْإِقْدَام على فرج قَامَ فِيهِ دَلِيل على أَن الْمَرْأَة ارضعتهما، لكنه لم يكن قَاطعا وَلَا قَوِيا، لاجماع الْعلمَاء على أَن شَهَادَة الْمَرْأَة الْوَاحِدَة لَا تجوز فِي مثل ذَلِك، لَكِن أَشَارَ عَلَيْهِ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بالأحوط. وَقَالَ غَيره: لم يَأْمُرهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وعَلى وَجه الْقَضَاء، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ احْتِيَاطًا لما بوب عَلَيْهِ البُخَارِيّ فِي الْبيُوع بَاب: تَفْسِير الشُّبُهَات، وَمِنْهُم من حمل حَدِيث عقبَة على الْإِيجَاب، وَقَالَ: تقبل شَهَادَة الْمَرْأَة الْوَاحِدَة على الرَّضَاع، وَهُوَ قَول أَحْمد. ويروى عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، أَن شهادتها تقبل إِذا كَانَت مُرْضِعَة، وتستحلف مَعَ شهادتها. وَقَالَ مَالك: يقبل قَوْلهَا بِشَرْط أَن يفشو ذَلِك فِي الْأَهْل وَالْجِيرَان، فَإِن شهِدت امْرَأَتَانِ شَهَادَة فَاشِية فَلَا خلاف فِي الحكم بهَا عِنْده، وَإِن شهدتا من غير فشو، أَو شهِدت وَاحِدَة مَعَ الفشو، فَفِيهِ قَولَانِ. وَمن قَالَ بِالْوُجُوب قَالَ: لَو كَانَ أمره لعقبة على الْوَرع أَو التَّنَزُّه لأَمره بِطَلَاقِهَا لتحل لغيره، وَيكون قَوْله: (كَيفَ وَقد قيل؟) على هَذَا ليهون عَلَيْهِ الْأَمر، وَيُؤَيِّدهُ تبسمه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَمنع أَبُو حنيفَة عَن شَهَادَة النِّسَاء متمحضات فِي الرَّضَاع. وَأما مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي ففصل أَصْحَابه، وَقَالُوا: إِذا شهِدت الْمُرضعَة وَادعت مَعَ شهادتها أُجْرَة الرَّضَاع فَلَا تسمع شهادتها، لِأَنَّهَا تشهد لنَفسهَا فتتهم، وَإِن أطلقت الشَّهَادَة وَلم تدع أُجْرَة بِأَن قَالَت: أشهد أَنِّي ارضعته، فَفِيهِ خلاف عِنْدهم.
.....
(2/ 107)
قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: فِيهِ جَوَاز التَّأَخُّر عَن صَلَاة الْجَمَاعَة إِذا علم من عَادَة الإِمَام التَّطْوِيل الْكثير
.......
(2/ 107)
الَ الْجَوْهَرِي: إِذا نسبت إِلَى مَدِينَة النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، قلت: مدنِي، وَإِلَى مَدِينَة الْمَنْصُور: مديني، وَإِلَى مَدَائِن كسْرَى: مدائني. قلت: فعلى هَذَا التَّقْدِير لَا يَصح الْمَدِينِيّ، لِأَنَّهُ من مَدِينَة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم. وَقَالَ الْحَافِظ أَبُو الْفضل الْمَقْدِسِي فِي كتاب (الْأَنْسَاب) : قَالَ البُخَارِيّ: الْمَدِينِيّ هُوَ الَّذِي أَقَامَ بِمَدِينَة رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَلم يفارقها. وَالْمَدَنِي هُوَ الَّذِي تحول عَنْهَا وَكَانَ مِنْهَا. 
..........
(2/ 111)
فِي (شرح السّنة) : اخْتلفُوا فِي أَنه لَو ادّعى رجل اللّقطَة وَعرف عفاصها ووكاءها فَذهب مَالك وَأحمد إِلَى أَنه: يدْفع إِلَيْهِ من غير بَيِّنَة أَقَامَهَا عَلَيْهِ، وَهُوَ الْمَقْصُود من معرفَة العفاص والوكاء. وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَالْحَنَفِيَّة  : إِذا وَقع فِي النَّفس صدق الْمُدَّعِي فَلهُ أَن يُعْطِيهِ وإلاَّ فبينه.

..............
(2/ 111)
هَل يجب على اللاقط الْتِقَاط اللّقطَة؟ فَروِيَ عَن مَالك الْكَرَاهَة، وَرُوِيَ عَنهُ أَن أَخذهَا أفضل فِيمَا لَهُ بَال، وَللشَّافِعِيّ ثَلَاثَة أَقْوَال: أَصَحهَا: يسْتَحبّ الْأَخْذ وَلَا يجب. وَالثَّانِي: يجب. وَالثَّالِث: إِن خَافَ عَلَيْهَا وَجب، وَإِن أَمن عَلَيْهَا اسْتحبَّ. وَعَن أَحْمد: ينْدب تَركهَا. وَفِي (شرح الطَّحَاوِيّ) : إِذا وجد لقطَة، فَالْأَفْضَل لَهُ أَن يرفعها إِذا كَانَ يَأْمَن على نَفسه، وَإِذا كَانَ لم يَأْمَن لَا يرفعها، وَفِي (شرح الأقطع) : يسْتَحبّ أَخذ اللّقطَة وَلَا يجب، وَفِي (النَّوَازِل) قَالَ أَبُو نصر مُحَمَّد بن مُحَمَّد بن سَلام: ترك اللّقطَة أفضل فِي قَول أَصْحَابنَا من رَفعه وَرفع اللَّقِيط أفضل من تَركه، وَفِي (خُلَاصَة الْفَتَاوَى) : إِن خَافَ ضياعها يفترض الرّفْع، وَإِن لم يخف يُبَاح رَفعهَا، أجمع الْعلمَاء عَلَيْهِ، وَالْأَفْضَل الرّفْع فِي ظَاهر الْمَذْهَب، وَفِي (فتاوي الولواجي) : اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي رَفعهَا، قَالَ بَعضهم رَفعهَا أفضل من تَركهَا، وَقَالَ بَعضهم: يحل رَفعهَا، وَتركهَا أفضل. وَفِي (شرح الطَّحَاوِيّ) : وَلَو رَفعهَا ووضعها فِي مَكَانَهُ ذَلِك فَلَا ضَمَان عَلَيْهِ فِي ظَاهر الرِّوَايَة. وَقَالَ بعض مَشَايِخنَا: هَذَا إِذا لم يبرح من ذَلِك الْمَكَان حَتَّى وضع هُنَاكَ، فَأَما إِذا ذهب عَن مَكَانَهُ ذَلِك ثمَّ أَعَادَهَا ووضعها فِيهِ فَإِنَّهُ يضمن. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: يضمن مُطلقًا، وَهَذَا خلاف ظَاهر الرِّوَايَة.
لتَّعْرِيف باللقطة. قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا: يعرفهَا إِلَى أَن يغلب على ظَنّه أَن رَبهَا لَا يطْلبهَا، وَهُوَ الصَّحِيح، لِأَن ذَلِك يخْتَلف بقلة المَال وكثرته، وروى مُحَمَّد بن أبي حنيفَة: إِن كَانَت أقل عَن عشرَة دَرَاهِم عرفهَا أَيَّامًا، وَإِن كَانَت عشرَة فَصَاعِدا عرفهَا حولا، وَقدره مُحَمَّد فِي الأَصْل بالحول من غير تَفْصِيل بَين الْقَلِيل وَالْكثير، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي وَمَالك. وروى الْحسن عَن أبي حنيفَة أَنَّهَا إِن كَانَت مِائَتي دِرْهَم فَصَاعِدا يعرفهَا حولا، وَفِيمَا فَوق الْعشْرَة إِلَى مِائَتَيْنِ شهرا، وَفِي الْعشْرَة جُمُعَة، وَفِي ثَلَاثَة دَرَاهِم ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام، وَفِي دِرْهَم يَوْمًا، وَإِن كَانَت تَمْرَة وَنَحْوهَا تصدق بهَا مَكَانهَا، وَإِن كَانَ مُحْتَاجا أكلهَا مَكَانهَا. وَفِي (الْهِدَايَة) : إِذا كَانَت اللّقطَة شَيْئا يعلم أَن صَاحبهَا لَا يطْلبهَا كالنواة وقشر الرُّمَّان يكون القاؤه مُبَاحا، وَيجوز الِانْتِفَاع بِهِ من غير تَعْرِيف، لكنه مبقي على ملك مَالِكه لِأَن التَّمْلِيك من الْمَجْهُول لَا يَصح.
وَقَالَ القَاضِي: وجوب التَّعْرِيف سنة إِجْمَاع، وَلم يشْتَرط أحد تَعْرِيف ثَلَاث سِنِين إلاَّ مَا رُوِيَ عَن عمر، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وَلَعَلَّه لم يثبت عَنهُ. قلت: وَقد رُوِيَ عَنهُ أَنه يعرفهَا ثَلَاثَة أشهر. وَعَن أَحْمد: يعرفهَا شهرا، حَكَاهُ الْمُحب الطَّبَرِيّ فِي أَحْكَامه
.....
(2/ 114)
عَنهُ، وَحكى عَن آخَرين أَنه يعرفهَا ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام، حَكَاهُ عَن الشَّاشِي وَقَالَ بعض الشَّافِعِيَّة هَذَا إِذا أَرَادَ تَملكهَا، فَإِن أَرَادَ حفظهَا على صَاحبهَا فَقَط فالأكثرون من أَصْحَابنَا على أَنه لَا يجب التَّعْرِيف وَالْحَالة هَذِه، والأقوى الْوُجُوب، وَظَاهر الحَدِيث أَنه لَا فرق بَين الْقَلِيل وَالْكثير فِي وجوب التَّعْرِيف، وَفِي مدَّته، وَالأَصَح عِنْد الشَّافِعِيَّة أَنه لَا يجب التَّعْرِيف فِي الْقَلِيل مِنْهُ، بل يعرفهُ زَمنا يظنّ أَن فاقده يتْركهُ غَالِبا. وَقَالَ اللَّيْث: إِن وجدهَا فِي الْقرى عرفهَا، وَإِن وجدهَا فِي الصَّحرَاء لَا يعرفهَا. وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ: لم يجر مَالك الْيَسِير مجْرى الْكثير، وَاسْتحبَّ فِيهِ التَّعْرِيف وَلم يبلغ بِهِ سنة،وَقد جَاءَ أَنه عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام: (مر بتمرة،فَقَالَ: لَوْلَا أَنِّي أَخَاف أَن تكون من الصَّدَقَة لأكلتها) . فنبه على أَن الْيَسِير الَّذِي لَا يرجع إِلَيْهِ أَهله يُؤْكَل. وَفِي (سنَن أبي دَاوُد) عَن جَابر،رَضِي الله عَنهُ: رخص رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي الْعَصَا وَالسَّوْط وَالْحَبل وأشباهه، يلتقطه الرجل وَينْتَفع بِهِ. وَقد حد بعض الْعلمَاء الْيَسِير بِنَحْوِ الدِّينَار تعلقاً بِحَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، فِي الْتِقَاط الدِّينَار. وَكَون النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يذكر لَهُ تعريفاً، رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد أَيْضا فِي (سنَنه) ، وَيُمكن أَن يكون اختصرها الرَّاوِي، هَكَذَا كَلَام الْمَازرِيّ. وَقَالَ القَاضِي: حَدِيث أبي، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، يدل على عدم الْفرق بَين الْيَسِير وَغَيره لاحتجاجه فِي السَّوْط بِعُمُوم الحَدِيث. وَأما حَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، فَعرفهُ عَليّ وَلم يجد من يعرفهُ. قلت: أَرَادَ بِحَدِيث أبي،هُوَ قَوْله: (وجدت صرة، مائَة دِينَار، فَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عرفهَا حولا، فعرفتها فَلم أجد من يعرفهَا،ثمَّ اتيته فَقَالَ: عرفهَا حولا، فعرفتها فَلم أجد،ثمَّ أَتَيْته ثَلَاثًا فَقَالَ: احفظ وعاءها وعددها ووكاءها فَإِن جَاءَ صَاحبهَا وَإِلَّا فاستمتع) . قَالَ الرَّاوِي: فَلَقِيت، يَعْنِي أبي بن كَعْب،فَقَالَ: لَا أَدْرِي ثَلَاثَة أَحْوَال أَو حولا وَاحِدًا. وَقَالَ بعض الْعلمَاء: إِن السَّوْط والعصا وَالْحَبل وَنَحْوه لَيْسَ فِيهِ تَعْرِيف، وَإنَّهُ مِمَّا يُعْفَى عَن طلبه، وتطيب النَّفس بِتَرْكِهِ كالتمرة وَقَلِيل الطَّعَام. وَقَالَ أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي: الْيَسِير التافه الَّذِي لَا يتمول كالحبة من الْحِنْطَة وَالزَّبِيب وَشبههَا لَا يعرف، وَإِن كَانَ قَلِيلا متمولاً يجب تَعْرِيفه، وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الْقَلِيل،فَقيل: مَا دون نِصَاب السّرقَة،وَقيل: الدِّينَار فَمَا فَوْقه،وَقيل: وزن الدِّرْهَم. وَاخْتلفُوا أَيْضا فِي تَعْرِيفه. فَقيل: سنة كالكثير،وَقيل: مُدَّة يظنّ فِي مثلهَا طلب الفاقد لَهَا،، وَإِذا غلب على ظَنّه إعراضه عَنْهَا سقط الطّلب، فعلى هَذَا يخْتَلف بِكَثْرَة المَال وقلته، فدانق الْفضة يعرف فِي الْحَال، ودانق الذَّهَب يَوْمًا أَو يَوْمَيْنِ.
.....
(2/ 117)
الْوَجْه فِيهِ أَن يُقَال مَعْنَاهُ: كَانَ، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، إِذا أَتَى على قوم سلم عَلَيْهِم تَسْلِيمَة الاسْتِئْذَان، وَإِذا دخل سلم تَسْلِيمَة التَّحِيَّة، ثمَّ إِذا قَامَ من الْمجْلس سلم تَسْلِيمَة الْوَدَاع. وَهَذِه التسليمات كلهَا مسنونة. وَكَانَ النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، يواظب عَلَيْهَا وَلَا يزِيد عَلَيْهَا فِي هَذِه السّنة على الْأَقْسَام.
قَالَ ابْن بطال: وَفِيه أَن الثَّلَاث غَايَة مَا يَقع بِهِ الْبَيَان والأعذار. قلت: اخْتلف فِيمَا إِذا ظن أَنه لم يسمع هَل يزِيد على الثَّلَاث؟فَقيل: لَا يزِيد أخذا بِظَاهِر الحَدِيث. وَقيل: يزِيد. وَالسّنة أَن يسلم ثَلَاثًا،فَيَقُول: السَّلَام عَلَيْكُم، أَدخل.
.........
(2/ 119)وروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَن عَليّ بن رِفَاعَة الْقرظِيّ،قَالَ: خرج عشرَة من أهل الْكتاب مِنْهُم أَبُو رِفَاعَة إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فآمنوا بِهِ فأوذوا فَنزلت: {الَّذين آتَيْنَاهُم الْكتاب من قبله هم بِهِ يُؤمنُونَ} (الْقَصَص: 52) الْآيَات، فَهَؤُلَاءِ من بني إِسْرَائِيل، وَلم يُؤمنُوا بِعِيسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، بل استمروا على الْيَهُودِيَّة إِلَى أَن آمنُوا بِمُحَمد، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَقد ثَبت أَنهم يُؤْتونَ أجرهم مرَّتَيْنِ،وَيُمكن أَن يُقَال فِي حق هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذين كَانُوا بِالْمَدِينَةِ: إِنَّهُم لم تبلغهم دَعْوَة عِيسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، لِأَنَّهَا لم تنشر فِي فِي أَكثر الْبِلَاد، فاستمروا على يهوديتهم مُؤمنين بِنَبِيِّهِمْ مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، إِلَى أَن جَاءَ الْإِسْلَام فآمنوا بِمُحَمد،
......
(2/ 120)
كعب الأحبار
كَعْبًا لَيست لَهُ صُحْبَة وَلم يسلم إلاَّ فِي زمن عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله عَنهُ. 
......
(2/ 121)
ن ببعثة نَبينَا مُحَمَّد صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم انْقَطَعت دَعْوَة عِيسَى صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَارْتَفَعت شَرِيعَته، فَدخل جَمِيع الْكفَّار، أهل الْكتاب وَغَيرهم، تَحت دَعْوَة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، سَوَاء بلغتهم الدعْوَة أَو لَا. وَلِهَذَا يُقَال: هم أهل الدعْوَة،
......
(2/ 123)
عطاء بن أبي رباح
ولد فِي آخر خلَافَة عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وروى عَنهُ ابْنه. قَالَ: أَعقل قتل عُثْمَان، وَيُقَال إِنَّه من مولدِي الْجند من مخاليف الْيمن وَنَشَأ بِمَكَّة وَصَارَ مفتيها، وَهُوَ من كبار التَّابِعين، وروى عَن العبادلة وَعَائِشَة وَغَيرهم، وروى عَنهُ اللَّيْث حَدِيثا وَاحِدًا، وجلالته وبراعته وثقته وديانته مُتَّفق عَلَيْهَا، وَحج سبعين حجَّة، وَكَانَت الْحلقَة بعد ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، لَهُ. مَاتَ سنة خمس عشرَة، وَقيل أَربع عشرَة وَمِائَة، عَن ثَمَانِينَ سنة. وَكَانَ حَبَشِيًّا أسود أَعور أفطس أشل أعرج، لامْرَأَة من أهل مَكَّة، ثمَّ عمي بآخرة، وَلَكِن الْعلم وَالْعَمَل بِهِ رَفعه. وَمن غَرَائِبه أَنه يَقُول: إِذا أَرَادَ الْإِنْسَان سفرا لَهُ الْقصر قبل خُرُوجه من بَلَده، وَوَافَقَهُ طَائِفَة من أَصْحَاب ابْن مَسْعُود، وَخَالفهُ الْجُمْهُور. وَمن غَرَائِبه أَيْضا أَنه إِذا وَافق يَوْم عيد يَوْم جُمُعَة يصلى الْعِيد فَقَط، وَلَا ظهر وَلَا جُمُعَة فِي ذَلِك الْيَوْم.
......
(2/ 124)
احْتج مَالك وَمن تبعه فِي ذَلِك بِمَا خرجه أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث مُوسَى ابْن إِسْمَاعِيل عَن حَمَّاد عَن دَاوُد بن أبي هِنْد، وحبِيب الْمعلم عَن عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده: أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: (لَا يجوز لامْرَأَة أمرٌ فِي مَالهَا إِذا ملك زَوجهَا عصمتها) . وَبِمَا خرجه النَّسَائِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه من حَدِيث أبي كَامِل عَن خَالِد، يَعْنِي ابْن الْحَارِث: ثَنَا حُسَيْن عَن عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب أَن أَبَاهُ أخبرهُ عَن عبد اللَّه بن عَمْرو أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: (لَا يحل لامْرَأَة عَطِيَّة إلاَّ بِإِذن زَوجهَا) . قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: الطَّرِيق إِلَى عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب صَحِيح، فَمن أثبت أَحَادِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب لزمَه إثْبَاته. وَالْجَوَاب عَنهُ من أوجه: أَحدهَا: معارضته بالأحاديث الصَّحِيحَة الدَّالَّة على الْجَوَاز عِنْد الْإِطْلَاق، وَهِي أقوى مِنْهُ، فَقدمت عَلَيْهِ. وَقد يُقَال: انه وَاقعَة حَال، فَيمكن حملهَا على أَنَّهَا كَانَت قدر الثُّلُث. الثَّانِي: على تَسْلِيم الصِّحَّة إِنَّه مَحْمُول على الأولى، وَالْأَدب ذكره الشَّافِعِي فِي الْبُوَيْطِيّ، قَالَ: وَقد أعتقت مَيْمُونَة، رَضِي الله عَنْهَا، فَلم يعب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَلَيْهَا. وكما يُقَال: لَيْسَ لَهَا أَن تَصُوم وَزوجهَا حَاضر إلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ، فَإِن فعلت فصومها جَائِز، وَمثله إِن خرجت بِغَيْر إِذْنه فباعت، فَهُوَ جَائِز. الثَّالِث: الطعْن فِيهِ، قَالَ الشَّافِعِي: هَذَا الحَدِيث سمعناه وَلَيْسَ بِثَابِت، فيلزمنا أَن نقُول بِهِ وَالْقُرْآن يدل على خِلَافه ثمَّ الْأَمر ثمَّ الْمَنْقُول ثمَّ الْمَعْقُول. قيل: أَرَادَ بِالْقُرْآنِ، قَوْله تَعَالَى: {فَنصف مَا فرضتم إلاّ أَن يعفون} (الْبَقَرَة: 237) وَقَوله: {فَإِن طبن لكم عَن شَيْء مِنْهُ نفسا فكلوه هَنِيئًا مريئاً} (النِّسَاء: 4) . وَقَوله: {فَلَا جنَاح عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا افتدت بِهِ}
....
(2/ 125)
وَقد طعن إِبْنِ حزم فِي حَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب بِأَن قَالَ: صحيفَة مُنْقَطِعَة، وَقد علمت أَن شعيباً صرح بِعَبْد الله بن عَمْرو، فَلَا انْقِطَاع. وَقد أخرجه الْحَاكِم من حَدِيث حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة عَن دَاوُد بن أبي هِنْد وحبِيب الْمعلم عَن عَمْرو بِهِ، ثمَّ قَالَ: صَحِيح الْإِسْنَاد، ثمَّ ذكر ابْن حزم من حَدِيث ابْن عمر: (سُئِلَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: وَمَا حق الزَّوْج على زَوجته؟ قَالَ: لَا تصدق إلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ، فَإِن فعلت كَانَ لَهُ الْأجر وَعَلَيْهَا الْوزر) . ثمَّ قَالَ: هَذَا خَيرهَا لَك، لِأَن فِيهِ مُوسَى بن أعين وَهُوَ مَجْهُول، وَلَيْث بن أبي سليم وَلَيْسَ بِالْقَوِيّ وَهُوَ غَرِيب مِنْهُ، فَإِن مُوسَى بن أعين روى عَن جمَاعَة وَعنهُ جمَاعَة، وَاحْتج بِهِ الشَّيْخَانِ، وَوَثَّقَهُ أَبُو حَاتِم وَأَبُو زرْعَة وَالنَّسَائِيّ. نعم، فِيهِ الْحسن بن عبد الْغفار وَهُوَ مَجْهُول، وليته أعله بِهِ. ثمَّ ذكر حَدِيث إِسْمَاعِيل بن عَيَّاش عَن شُرَحْبِيل بن مُسلم الْخَولَانِيّ عَن أبي أُمَامَة رَفعه: (لَا تنْفق الْمَرْأَة شَيْئا من بَيت زَوجهَا إلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ، قيل: يَا رَسُول الله وَلَا الطَّعَام؟ قَالَ: ذَلِك أفضل أَمْوَالنَا) . ثمَّ إِسْمَاعِيل ضَعِيف، وشرحبيل مَجْهُول لَا يدرى من هُوَ، وَهَذَا عَجِيب مِنْهُ. فإسماعيل حجَّة فِيمَا يروي عَن الشاميين، وشرحبيل شَامي، وحاشاه من الْجَهَالَة. روى عَنهُ جمَاعَة. قَالَ أَحْمد: هُوَ من ثِقَات الشاميين، نعم، ضعفه ابْن معِين، وَقد أخرجه ابْن مَاجَه وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَقَالَ: حسن. الرَّابِع: من أوجه الْجَواب، مَا قيل: إِن المُرَاد من مَال زَوجهَا لَا من مَالهَا، وَفِيه نظر.
,,,,,,,
)\(2/ 128)
قَالَ ابْن بطال: فِيهِ دَلِيل على أَن الشَّفَاعَة إِنَّمَا تكون فِي أهل الْإِخْلَاص خَاصَّة، وهم أهل التَّوْحِيد، وَهَذَا مُوَافق لقَوْله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام: (لكل نَبِي دَعْوَة، وَإِنِّي اخْتَبَأْت دَعْوَتِي شَفَاعَة لأمتي يَوْم الْقِيَامَة، فَهِيَ نائلة إِن شَاءَ الله تَعَالَى من مَاتَ من أمتِي لَا يُشْرك بِاللَّه شَيْئا) . قلت: هَذَا الحَدِيث مَعَ غَيره من الْآيَات وَالْأَحَادِيث الْوَارِدَة فِي الْبَاب، الْجَارِيَة مجْرى الْقطع، دَلِيل على ثُبُوت الشَّفَاعَة.
......
(2/128)
قَالَ عِيَاض: مَذْهَب أهل السّنة جَوَاز الشَّفَاعَة عقلا، ووجوبها بِصَرِيح الْآيَات وَالْأَخْبَار الَّتِي بلغ مجموعها التَّوَاتُر لصحتها فِي الْآخِرَة لمذنبي الْمُؤمنِينَ. وَأجْمع السّلف الصَّالح وَمن بعدهمْ من أهل السّنة على ذَلِك، ومنعت الْخَوَارِج وَبَعض الْمُعْتَزلَة مِنْهَا، وتأولت الْأَحَادِيث على زيادات الدَّرَجَات وَالثَّوَاب، وَاحْتَجُّوا بقوله تَعَالَى: {فَمَا تنفعهم شَفَاعَة الشافعين} (المدثر: 48) {مَا للظالمين من حميم وَلَا شَفِيع يطاع} (غَافِر: 18) وَهَذِه إِنَّمَا جَاءَت فِي الْكفَّار، وَالْأَحَادِيث مصرحة بِأَنَّهَا فِي المذنبين. وَقَالَ: الشَّفَاعَة خَمْسَة أَقسَام. أَولهَا: الإراحة من هول الْموقف. الثَّانِيَة: الشَّفَاعَة فِي إِدْخَال قوم الْجنَّة بِغَيْر حِسَاب، وَهَذِه أَيْضا وَردت للنَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، كَمَا جَاءَ فِي الصَّحِيح. وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ تَقِيّ الدّين الْقشيرِي: لَا أعلم هَل هِيَ مُخْتَصَّة أم لَا؟ قلت: يُرِيد القَاضِي بِالصَّحِيحِ مَا أخرجه البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، وَفِيه: (فأنطلق تَحت الْعَرْش فأقع سَاجِدا) ، وَفِيه: (فَيُقَال يَا مُحَمَّد أَدخل من أمتك من لَا حِسَاب عَلَيْهِ من الْبَاب الْأَيْمن من أَبْوَاب الْجنَّة) ، وَشبهه من الْأَحَادِيث. الثَّالِثَة: قوم استوجبوا النَّار فَيشفع فيهم نَبينَا مُحَمَّد صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي عدم دُخُولهمْ فِيهَا، قَالَ القَاضِي: وَهَذِه أَيْضا يشفع فِيهَا نَبينَا مُحَمَّد
عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، من شَاءَ الله أَن يشفع. الرَّابِعَة: قوم دخلُوا النَّار من المذنبين فَيشفع فيهم نَبينَا مُحَمَّد، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَالْمَلَائِكَة والأنبياء والمؤمنون. الْخَامِسَة: الشَّفَاعَة فِي زِيَادَة الدَّرَجَات فِي الْجنَّة لأَهْلهَا، وَهَذِه لَا تنكرهَا الْمُعْتَزلَة. وَقَالَ القَاضِي: عرف بالاستفاضة سُؤال السّلف الصَّالح الشَّفَاعَة، وَلَا يلْتَفت إِلَى قَول من قَالَ: يكره سؤالها لِأَنَّهَا لَا تكون إِلَّا للمذنبين، فقد يكون لتخفيف الْحساب وَزِيَادَة الدَّرَجَات، ثمَّ كل عَاقل معترف بالتقصير مُشفق أَن يكون من الهالكين غير مُعْتَد بِعَمَلِهِ، وَيلْزم هَذَا الْقَائِل أَن لَا يَدْعُو بالمغفرة وَالرَّحْمَة لِأَنَّهَا لأَصْحَاب الذُّنُوب، وَهَذَا كُله خلاف مَا عرف من دُعَاء السّلف وَالْخلف. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: الشَّفَاعَة الأولى هِيَ الشَّفَاعَة الْعُظْمَى. قيل: وَهِي المُرَاد بالْمقَام الْمَحْمُود، والمختصة بنبينا، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَهِي الأولى وَالثَّانيَِة، وَيجوز أَن تكون الثَّالِثَة وَالْخَامِسَة أَيْضا. وَالله أعلم.
.......
(2/ 129)
وكَتَبَ عُمَرُ بنُ عَبْدِ العَزِيزِ إِلَى أبي بَكْرِ بنِ حَزْمٍ: انْظَرْ مَا كانَ منْ حدَيثِ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فأكْتُبْهُ، فأنِّي خِفْتُ دُرُوسَ العِلْمِ وذَهابَ العُلماءِ، وَلَا يُقْبلُ إِلاَّ حَدِيثُ النبيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ولْيُفْشُوا العِلْمَ وَلْيَجْلِسُوا حَتَّى يُعلَّمَ مَنْ لاَ يَعْلَمُ فإنَ العَلْمَ لَا يَهْلِكُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ سِرًّا.
هَذَا تَعْلِيق لم يَقع وَصله عِنْد الْكشميهني وكريمة وَابْن عَسَاكِر، وَوَقع وَصله للْبُخَارِيّ عِنْد غَيرهم، وَهُوَ بقوله فِي بعض النّسخ: حَدثنَا الْعَلَاء بن عبد الْجَبَّار ... إِلَى آخِره،
........
(2/ 129)
إِشَارَة إِلَى أَن ابْتِدَاء تدوين الحَدِيث النَّبَوِيّ كَانَ فِي أَيَّام عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وَكَانُوا قبل ذَلِك يعتمدون على الْحِفْظ، فَلَمَّا خَافَ عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وَكَانَ على رَأس الْمِائَة الأولى من ذهَاب الْعلم بِمَوْت الْعلمَاء، رأى أَن فِي تدوينه ضبطاً لَهُ وإبقاء
وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: فِي أَمر عمر ابْن عبد الْعَزِيز بِكِتَابَة حَدِيث النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، خَاصَّة وَأَن لَا يقبل غَيره، الحض على اتِّبَاع السّنَن وضبطها، إِذْ هِيَ الْحجَّة عِنْد الِاخْتِلَاف. وَفِيه: يَنْبَغِي للْعَالم نشر الْعلم وإذاعته.

...........
(2/ 132)
قَالَ ابْن بطال: مَعْنَاهُ أَن الله لَا ينْزع
لْعلم من الْعباد بعد أَن يتفضل بِهِ عَلَيْهِم، وَلَا يسترجع مَا وهب لَهُم من الْعلم الْمُؤَدِّي إِلَى مَعْرفَته وَبث شَرِيعَته، وَإِنَّمَا يكون انْتِزَاعه بتضييعهم الْعلم فَلَا يُوجد من يخلف من مضى، فَأَنْذر صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِقَبض الْخَيْر كُله، وَكَانَ تحديث النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بذلك فِي حجَّة الْوَدَاع، كَمَا رَوَاهُ أَحْمد وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ من حَدِيث أبي أُمَامَة، رَضِي الله عَنهُ،قَالَ: (لما كَانَ فِي حجَّة الْوَدَاع قَالَ النَّبِي،صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: خُذُوا الْعلم قبل أَن يقبض أَو يرفع،فَقَالَ أَعْرَابِي: كَيفَ يرفع؟فَقَالَ: أَلا إِن ذهَاب الْعلم ذهَاب حَملته، ثَلَاث مَرَّات)
........

تابع(2/ 232) الْجَهْل الْبَسِيط، وَهُوَ عدم الْعلم بالشَّيْء لَا مَعَ اعْتِقَاد الْعلم بِهِ، أم الْجَهْل الْمركب وَهُوَ عدم الْعلم بالشَّيْء مَعَ اعْتِقَاد الْعلم بِهِ؟ قلت: المُرَاد هُنَا الْقدر الْمُشْتَرك بَينهمَا المتناول لَهما. فَإِن قلت: أَهَذا مُخْتَصّ بالمفتين، أم عَام للقضاة الْجَاهِلين؟ قلت: عَام، إِذْ الحكم بالشَّيْء مُسْتَلْزم للْفَتْوَى بِهِ............(2/ 232)قَالَ الفِرَبْرِيُّ: حدّثنا عبَّاسٌ قالَ: حدّثنا قُتيْبَةُ، حدّثنا جَريرٌ عنْ هِشَامٍ نحْوَهُ.هَذَا من زيادات الرَّاوِي عَن البُخَارِيّ فِي بعض الْأَسَانِيد وَهِي قَليلَة. والفربري، بِكَسْر الْفَاء وَفتحهَا وَفتح الرَّاء وَإِسْكَان الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة: نِسْبَة إِلَى فربر، وَهِي قَرْيَة من قرى بُخَارى على طرف جيحون، وَهُوَ أَبُو عبد اللَّه مُحَمَّد بن يُوسُف بن مطر بن صَالح بن بشر. وَقَالَ الكلاباذي: كَانَ سَماع الْفربرِي من البُخَارِيّ (صَحِيحه) مرَّتَيْنِ: مرّة بفربر سنة ثَمَان وَأَرْبَعين وَمِائَتَيْنِ، وَمرَّة ببخارى سنة ثِنْتَيْنِ وَخمسين وَمِائَتَيْنِ. ولد سنة إِحْدَى وَثَلَاثِينَ وَمِائَتَيْنِ، وَمَات سنة عشْرين وثلثمائة، سمع من قُتَيْبَة بن سعيد فشارك البُخَارِيّ فِي الرِّوَايَة عَنهُ، قَالَ السَّمْعَانِيّ فِي (أَمَالِيهِ) : وَكَانَ ثِقَة ورعاً. وعباس: هُوَ ابْن الْفضل بن زَكَرِيَّا الْهَرَوِيّ أَبُو مَنْصُور الْبَصْرِيّ ثِقَة مَشْهُور من الثَّانِيَة عشر، بل من الَّتِي بعْدهَا ولد بعد موت ابْن مَاجَه، وَمَات سنة اثْنَتَيْنِ وَسبعين وثلثمائة،.....(2/ 135)قَالَ الْمَازرِيّ: أما أَطْفَال الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام، فالإجماع مُنْعَقد على أَنهم فِي الْجنَّة، وَكَذَلِكَ قَالَ الْجُمْهُور فِي أَوْلَاد من سواهُم من الْمُؤمنِينَ، وَبَعْضهمْ لَا يَحْكِي خلافًا، بل يَحْكِي الْإِجْمَاع على دُخُولهمْ الْجنَّة، وَبَعض الْمُتَكَلِّمين يقف فيهم، وَلم يثبت الْإِجْمَاع عِنْدهم فَيُقَال بِهِ،........(2/ 136)وَقد اخْتلف النَّاس فِي الحَدِيث إِذا رُوِيَ مَوْصُولا، وَرُوِيَ مُنْقَطِعًا هَل عِلّة فِيهِ؟ فالمحدثون يثبتونه عِلّة، وَالْفُقَهَاء ينفون الْعلَّة عَنهُ، وَيَقُولُونَ: يجوز أَن يكون سَمعه عَن وَاحِد عَن آخر ثمَّ سَمعه عَن ذَلِك الآخر بِغَيْر وَاسِطَة. قلت: هَذَا هُوَ الْجَواب عَن اسْتِدْرَاك الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ، وَهُوَ اسْتِدْرَاك مُسْتَدْرك لِأَنَّهُ مَحْمُول على أَنه سَمعه عَنْهَا بالواسطة، وَبِدُون الْوَاسِطَة فَرَوَاهُ بِالْوَجْهَيْنِ  ، وَأكْثر استدراكات الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ على البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم من هَذَا الْبَاب.........(2/ 140)قَالَ ابْن بطال: وَابْن الزبير، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، عِنْد عُلَمَاء السّنة أولى بالخلافة من يزِيد وَعبد الْملك لِأَنَّهُ بُويِعَ لِابْنِ الزبير قبل هَؤُلَاءِ، وَهُوَ صَاحب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَقد قَالَ مَالك: ابْن الزبير أولى من عبد الْملك..........(2/ 141)لى اعْتِقَاد عَمْرو فِي ابْن الزبير، وَالله اعْلَم، وَقد شنع عَلَيْهِ ابْن حزم فِي ذَلِك فِي (الْمحلى) فِي كتاب الْجِنَايَات، فَقَالَ: لَا كَرَامَة للئيم الشَّيْطَان الشرطي الْفَاسِق، يُرِيد أَن يكون أعلم من صَاحب رَسُول الله، صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسلم، وَهَذَا الْفَاسِق هُوَ العَاصِي لله وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَمن وَالَاهُ أَو قَلّدهُ، وَمَا حَامِل الخزي فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة إلاَّ هُوَ وَمن أمره وَصوب قَوْله، وَكَأن ابْن حزم إِنَّمَا ذكر ذَلِك لِأَن عمرا ذكر ذَلِك عَن اعْتِقَاده فِي ابْن الزبير، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا...........(2/ 142)وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ فِي (شرح كتاب الْبُرْهَان) : مُخَالفَة الرَّاوِي لما رَوَاهُ على أَقسَام: مُخَالفَة بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ  ، وَمُخَالفَة ظَاهِرَة على وَجه التَّخْصِيص، وَتَأْويل مُحْتَمل أَو مُجمل. وكل هَذِه الْأَقْسَام فِيهَا الْخلاف. قَالَ إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ: مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي اتِّبَاع رِوَايَته لَا عمله، وَمذهب أبي حنيفَة اتِّبَاع عمله لَا رِوَايَته، فَإِذا كَانَ الحَدِيث عَاما فَهَل يخص بِعَمَل رَاوِيه، وَكَذَا إِذا كَانَ لفظ الحَدِيث مُجملا فَصَرفهُ الرَّاوِي إِلَى أحد محتملاته، هَل يُصَار إِلَى مذْهبه؟ فَفِي ذَلِك خلاف. وَقَالَ الْخَطِيب: ظَاهر مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي أَنه إِن كَانَ تَأْوِيل الرَّاوِي يُخَالف ظَاهر الحَدِيث رَجَعَ إِلَى الحَدِيث، وَإِن كَانَ أحد محتملاته الظَّاهِرَة رَجَعَ إِلَيْهِ، وَمثله إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ بقوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (الذَّهَب بِالذَّهَب رَبًّا إلاَّ هَا وَهَا) ، حمله ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، على التَّقَابُض فِي الْمجْلس، وَحَدِيث ابْن عمر: (البيعان بِالْخِيَارِ مَا لم يَتَفَرَّقَا) حمله ابْن عمر على فرقة الْأَبدَان، وَذكر الْحَنَفِيَّة حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، فِي ولوغ الْكَلْب سبعا، وَأَن مَذْهَب أبي هُرَيْرَة جَوَاز الِاقْتِصَار على الثَّلَاث. وَأَن السَّبع مَنْدُوبَة. وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ، وَغَيره: يَنْبَغِي أَن يعد حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة من بَاب الْمُخَالفَة الَّتِي هِيَ بِمَعْنى النّسخ لَا بِمَعْنى التَّخْصِيص، فَإِن الِاقْتِصَار على الثَّلَاث مُخَالفَة للعدد الْمَحْدُود وَهُوَ السَّبع. قلت: إِنَّمَا خَالف أَبُو هُرَيْرَة الْعدَد السَّبع لثُبُوت انتساخه عِنْده، وَالْحمل عَلَيْهِ تَحْسِين الظَّن فِي حق الصَّحَابِيّ. وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ: وَيَنْبَغِي أَن يكون مثله حَدِيث عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله عَنْهَا، وَقَول أبي القعيس لَهَا: أتحتجبين مني وَأَنا عمك؟ قَالَت: كَيفَ ذَلِك؟ فَقَالَ: أَرْضَعتك امْرَأَة أخي بِلَبن أخي. قَالَت: فَسَأَلت عَن ذَلِك رَسُول الله صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسلم: (فَقَالَ: صدق أَفْلح إيذني لَهُ) فروته وأفتته بِخِلَافِهِ، فَكَانَ يدْخل عَلَيْهَا من أرضعه أخواتها وَبَنَات أُخْتهَا، وَلَا يدْخل عَلَيْهَا من أرضعه نسَاء إخوتها. وَلم يحرم بِلَبن الْفَحْل هِيَ وَابْن عمر وَابْن الزبير وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَابْن الْمسيب وَالقَاسِم وَأَبُو سَلمَة وَأهل الظَّاهِر، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِأَن عَائِشَة روته وَلم تعْمل بِهِ وَلم يَأْخُذ بِهِ الْكُوفِيُّونَ وَلَا الشَّافِعِي وَلَا التفتوا إِلَى تَأْوِيلهَا، وَأخذُوا بحديثها وافتوا بِتَحْرِيم لبنالْفَحْل. وَحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، فِي بَرِيرَة، أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خَيرهَا بعد أَن اشترتها عَائِشَة وأعتقتها، وَأَن ابْن عَبَّاس يُفْتِي أَن بيعهَا طَلَاق، وَمَا رَوَاهُ مُخَالف لفتياه، لِأَنَّهُ لَو كَانَ بيعهَا طَلَاقا لم يُخَيّر وَهِي مُطلقَة؟ وروت عَائِشَة، قَالَت: فرضت الصَّلَاة رَكْعَتَيْنِ فزيد فِي صَلَاة الْحَضَر وأقرت صَلَاة السّفر، وَكَانَت عَائِشَة تتمّ. فَترك الْكُوفِيُّونَ وَالْقَاضِي إِسْمَاعِيل قَوْلهَا وَأخذُوا بحديثها، وَقَالُوا: قصر الصَّلَاة فِي السّفر فَرِيضَة، وَرَوَاهُ أَشهب عَن مَالك، وروى عَنهُ أَبُو مُصعب أَنه سنة، وَذهب جمَاعَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ إِلَى التَّخْيِير بَين الْقصر والإتمام، وَالله اعْلَم.
......(2/ 143)قَالَ الْمَاوَرْدِيّ: من خَصَائِص الْحرم أَن لَا يحارب أَهله، فَإِن بغوا على أهل الْعدْل، قَالَ بعض الْفُقَهَاء: يحرم قِتَالهمْ ويضيقوا عَلَيْهِم حَتَّى يرجِعوا إِلَى الطَّاعَة. وَقَالَ جُمْهُور الْفُقَهَاء: يُقَاتلُون على بغيهم إِذا لم يُمكن ردهم إلاَّ بِالْقِتَالِ، لِأَن قتال أهل الْبَغي من حُقُوق الله تَعَالَى الَّتِي لَا تجوز إضاعتها، فحفظها فِي الْحرم أولى من إضاعتها. قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: هَذَا هُوَ الصَّوَاب، وَقد نَص عَلَيْهِ الشَّافِعِي فِي كتاب: اخْتِلَاف الحَدِيث، فِي (الْأُم) . وَأجَاب الشَّافِعِي عَن الْأَحَادِيث الْمَذْكُورَة بِأَن التَّحْرِيم يعود إِلَى نصب الْقِتَال وقتالهم بِمَا يعم كالمنجنيق وَغَيره إِذا لم يُمكن إصْلَاح الْحَال بِدُونِهِ، بِخِلَاف مَا إِذا تحصن الْكفَّار بِبَلَد آخر، فَإِنَّهُ يجوز قِتَالهمْ على كل وَجه بِكُل شَيْء. وَقَالَ الْقفال، من أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي، فِي (شرح التَّلْخِيص) فِي أول كتاب النِّكَاح: لَا يجوز الْقِتَال بِمَكَّة، وَلَو تحصنت جمَاعَة من الْكفَّار فِيهَا لم يجز قِتَالهمْ. قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: الَّذِي قَالَه الْقفال غلط، نبهت عَلَيْهِ. قلت: بل هُوَ مُوَافق لِلْقَوْلِ الأول الَّذِي حَكَاهُ الْمَاوَرْدِيّ. وَحكى الْقُرْطُبِيّ أَن ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ حكى الْإِجْمَاع فِيمَن جنى فِي الْحرم: انه يُقَاد مِنْهُ، وفيمن جنى خَارجه ثمَّ لَجأ إِلَيْهِ عَن أبي حنيفَة وَأحمد أَنه لَا يُقَام عَلَيْهِ. قلت: مَذْهَب مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ يُقَام عَلَيْهِ. وَنقل ابْن حزم عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة الْمَنْع، ثمَّ قَالَ: وَلَا مُخَالف لَهُم من الصَّحَابَة، ثمَّ نقل عَن جمَاعَة من التَّابِعين موافقتهم، ثمَّ شنع على مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ، فَقَالَ: قد خالفا فِي هَذَا هَؤُلَاءِ الصَّحَابَة وَالْكتاب وَالسّنة، وَاحْتج بَعضهم لمذهبهما بِقصَّة ابْن خطل. وَأجِيب عَنْهَا بأوجه. أَحدهَا: أَنه ارْتَدَّ وَقتل مُسلما وَكَانَ يهجو النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام. الثَّانِي: أَنه لم يدْخل فِي الْأمان فَإِنَّهُ اسْتَثْنَاهُ وَأمر بقتْله وَإِن وجد مُعَلّقا باستار الْكَعْبَة. الثَّالِث: أَنه كَانَ مِمَّن قَاتل، وَأجَاب بَعضهم بِأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا قتل فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَة الَّتِي أبيحت لَهُ، وَهُوَ غَرِيب، فَإِن سَاعَة الدُّخُول حِين استولى عَلَيْهَا وأذعن أَهلهَا، وَقتل ابْن خطل بعد ذَلِك، وَبعد قَوْله: (من دخل الْمَسْجِد فَهُوَ آمن) ، وَقد دخل لكنه اسْتَثْنَاهُ مَعَ جمَاعَة غَيره.........(2/ 144)أَن مَكَّة فتحت عنْوَة، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الْأَكْثَرين. قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: وَهُوَ مَذْهَب مَالك وَأبي حنيفَة وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ، لَكِن من رَآهَا عنْوَة يَقُول: إِن النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، منَّ على أَهلهَا وسوغهم أَمْوَالهم ودورهم وَلم يقسمها وَلم يَجْعَلهَا فَيْئا. قَالَ أَبُو عبيد: وَلَا يعلم مَكَّة يشبهها شَيْء من الْبِلَاد. وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَغَيره: فتحت صلحا، وتأولوا الحَدِيث بِأَن الْقِتَال كَانَ جَائِزا، لَهُ، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، لَو احْتَاجَ إِلَيْهِ، ويضعف هَذَا التَّأْوِيل قَوْله فِي الحَدِيث: (فَإِن أحد ترخص لقِتَال رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام) فَإِنَّهُ يدل على وجود الْقَتْل. وَقَوله: (من دخل دَار أبي سُفْيَان فَهُوَ آمن) ، وَكَذَلِكَ غَيره من النَّاس الْمُعَلق على أَشْيَاء مَخْصُوصَة، وَقَالَ الْمَاوَرْدِيّ: عِنْدِي أَن أَسْفَل مَكَّة دخله خَالِد بن الْوَلِيد، رَضِي الله عَنهُ عنْوَة، وأعلاها دخله الزبير بن الْعَوام، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، صلحا، ودخلها الشَّارِع من جِهَته، فَصَارَ حكم جِهَته الْأَغْلَب..........(2/ 146)وَالْكذب عِنْد الأشعرية: الْإِخْبَار عَن الْأَمر على خلاف مَا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ عمدا أَو سَهوا، خلافًا للمعتزلة فِي اشتراطهم العمدية. وَيُقَال فِيهِ ثَلَاثَة مَذَاهِب: الْمَذْهَب الْحقن الْكَذِب عدم مُطَابقَة الْوَاقِع والصدق مطابقته. وَالثَّانِي: أَنَّهُمَا مُطَابقَة الِاعْتِقَاد أَو لَا مطابقته. وَالثَّالِث: مطابقته الْوَاقِع مَعَ اعْتِقَاد الْمُطَابقَة، وَلَا مُطَابقَة مَعَ اعْتِقَاد لَا مطابقته. وعَلى الْأَخيرينِ يكون بَينهمَا الْوَاسِطَة

(2/ 147)ضربه عبد الرَّحْمَن بن ملجم الْمرَادِي، من حمير، بِسيف مَسْمُوم فأوصله دماغه فِي لَيْلَة الْجُمُعَة وَمَات بِالْكُوفَةِ لَيْلَة الْأَحَد تَاسِع عشر رَمَضَان سنة أَرْبَعِينَ عَن ثَلَاث وَسِتِّينَ سنة، وَكَانَ آدم اللَّوْن أصلع ربعَة، أَبيض الرَّأْس واللحية، وَرُبمَا خضب لحيته، وَكَانَت لَهُ لحية كثة طَوِيلَة، حسن الْوَجْه كَأَنَّهُ الْقَمَر لَيْلَة الْبَدْر، ضحوك السن، وقبره بِالْكُوفَةِ، وَلكنه غيب خوفًا من الْخَوَارِج، وَلَيْسَ فِي الصَّحَابَة من اسْمه: عَليّ بن أبي طَالب غَيره،.....(2/ 148)تَعْظِيم حُرْمَة الْكَذِب على النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وانه كَبِيرَة. وَالْمَشْهُور: أَن فَاعله لَا يكفر إلاَّ أَن يستحله. وَحكى إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ عَن أَبِيه أبي مُحَمَّد الْجُوَيْنِيّ من أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي أَنه كَانَ يَقُول: من كذب على النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، مُتَعَمدا كفر وأريق دَمه. وَضَعفه إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ، وَجعله من هفوات وَالِده، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: لَو كذب فِي حَدِيث وَاحِد عمدا فسق وردَّت رواياته كلهَا. وَقَالَ ابْن الصّلاح: وَلَا يقبل مِنْهُ رِوَايَة أبدا وَلَا تقبل تَوْبَته مِنْهُ، بل يتحتم جرحه دَائِما، على مَا ذكره جمَاعَة من الْعلمَاء، مِنْهُم: أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل، وَأَبُو بكر الْحميدِي شيخ البُخَارِيّ وَصَاحب الشَّافِعِي، وَأَبُو بكر الصَّيْرَفِي من الْفُقَهَاء الشَّافِعِيَّة، حَتَّى قَالَ الصَّيْرَفِي: كل من أسقطنا خَبره بَين أهل النَّقْل بكذب وَجَدْنَاهُ عَلَيْهِ لم......(2/ 149)ا فرق فِي تَحْرِيم الْكَذِب على النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،بَين مَا كَانَ فِي الْأَحْكَام وَغَيره: كالترغيب والترهيب. فكله حرَام من أكبر الْكَبَائِر بِإِجْمَاع الْمُسلمين المعتد بهم، خلافًا اللكرامية فِي زعمهم الْبَاطِل أَنه يجوز الْوَضع فِي التَّرْغِيب والترهيب، وتابعهم كثير من الجهلة الَّذين ينسبون أنفسهم إِلَى الزّهْد. وَمِنْهُم من زعم أَنه جَاءَ فِي رِوَايَة: من كذب عَليّ مُتَعَمدا ليضل بِهِ،وتمسكوا بِهَذِهِ الزِّيَادَة: أَنه كذب لَهُ لَا عَلَيْهِ، وَهَذَا فَاسد ومخالف لإِجْمَاع أهل الْحل وَالْعقد، وَجَهل لِسَان الْعَرَب، وخطاب الشَّرْع. فَإِن كل ذَلِك كذب عِنْدهم. وَأما تعلقهم بِهَذِهِ الزِّيَادَة فقد أُجِيب عَنْهَا بأجوبة: أَحدهَا: أَن الزِّيَادَة بَاطِلَة اتّفق الْحفاظ على بُطْلَانهَا. وَالثَّانِي: قَالَ الإِمَام الطَّحَاوِيّ: وَلَو صحت لكَانَتْ للتَّأْكِيد،كَقَوْلِه تَعَالَى: {فَمن أظلم مِمَّن افترى على الله كذبا ليضل النَّاس بِغَيْر علم} (الْأَنْعَام: 144) . وَالثَّالِث: أَن اللَّام فِي: ليضل، لَيست للتَّعْلِيل، بل لَام الصيرورة وَالْعَاقبَة،وَالْمعْنَى: على هَذَا يصير كذبه إِلَى الضلال بِهِ.
........(2/ 149)من روى حَدِيثا وَعلم أَو ظن أَنه مَوْضُوع فَهُوَ دَاخل فِي هَذَا الْوَعيد إِذا لم يبين حَال رُوَاته وضعفهم، وَيدل عَلَيْهِ أَيْضا قَوْله،عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام: (من حدث عني بِحَدِيث يرى أَنه كذب فَهُوَ أحد الْكَاذِبين) . قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: الرِّوَايَة الْمَشْهُورَة ضم الْيَاء فِي: يرى،و: الْكَاذِبين، بِكَسْر الْيَاء على الْجمع.إِذا روى حَدِيثا ضَعِيفا لَا يذكرهُ بِصِيغَة الْجَزْم،نَحْو: قَالَ أَو فعل أَو أَمر، وَنَحْو ذَلِك،بل يَقُول: رُوِيَ عَنهُ كَذَا، وَجَاء عَنهُ كَذَا، أَو يذكر أَو يُروى أَو يُحكى، أَو يُقال أَو بلغنَا وَنَحْو ذَلِك،فَإِن كَانَ صَحِيحا أَو حسنا قَالَ فِيهِ: قَالَ رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، كَذَا، أَو فعله، وَنَحْو ذَلِك من صِيغ الْجَزْم. وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: استجاز بعض فُقَهَاء الْعرَاق نِسْبَة الحكم الَّذِي يدل عَلَيْهِ الْقيَاس إِلَى رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، نِسْبَة قولية، وحكاية فعلية،فَيَقُول فِي ذَلِك: قَالَ رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، كَذَا، وَكَذَا. قَالَ: وَلذَلِك ترى كتبهمْ مشحونة بِأَحَادِيث مَوْضُوعَة تشهد متونها بِأَنَّهَا مَوْضُوعَة لِأَنَّهَا تشبه فَتَاوَى الْفُقَهَاء، وَلَا يَلِيق بجزالة كَلَام سيد الْمُرْسلين، فَهَؤُلَاءِ شملهم النَّهْي والوعيد.........(2/ 149)قَالَ الْأَصْمَعِي: أخوف مَا أَخَاف على طَالب الْعلم، إِذا لم يعرف النَّحْو، أَن يدْخل فِي قَوْله عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام: (من كذب عَليّ) الحَدِيث، لِأَنَّهُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام لم يكن يلحن، فمهما لحن الرَّاوِي فقد كذب عَلَيْهِ. وَكَانَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ يُعْطي كتبه، إِذا كَانَ فِيهَا لحن، لمن يصلحها، فَإِذا صَحَّ فِي رِوَايَته كلمة غير مفيدة فَلهُ أَن يسْأَل عَنْهَا أهل الْعلم ويرويها على مَا يجوز فِيهِ. رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن أَحْمد وَغَيره، قَالَ أَحْمد يجْتَنب إِعْرَاب اللّحن لأَنهم كَانُوا لَا يلحنون. وَقَالَ النَّسَائِيّ، فِيمَا حَكَاهُ الْقَابِسِيّ: إِذا كَانَ اللّحن شَيْئا تَقوله الْعَرَب، وَإِن كَانَ فِي لُغَة قُرَيْش، فَلَا يُغير لِأَنَّهُ، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، كَانَ يكلم النَّاس بلسانهم، وَإِن كَانَ لَا يُوجد فِي كَلَامهم فالشارع لَا يلحن. وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ: كَانُوا يعربون وَإِنَّمَا اللّحن من حَملَة الحَدِيث فأعربوا الحَدِيث. وَقيل لِلشَّعْبِيِّ: أسمع الحَدِيث لَيْسَ بإعراب أفأعربه؟ قَالَ: نعم. فَإِن قلت: لَو صَحَّ فِي رِوَايَة مَا هُوَ خطأ مَا حكمه؟ قلت: الْجُمْهُور على رِوَايَته على الصَّوَاب، وَلَا يُغَيِّرهُ فِي الْكتاب، بل يكْتب فِي الْحَاشِيَة كَذَا وَقع وَصَوَابه كَذَا. وَهُوَ الصَّوَاب.......(2/ 150)بَيَان أَصْنَاف الواضعين: الأول: قوم زنادقة كالمغيرة بن سعيد الْكُوفِي، وَمُحَمّد بن سعيد المصلوب، أَرَادوا إِيقَاع الشَّك فِي قُلُوب النَّاس، فرووا: أَنا خَاتم النَّبِيين لَا نَبِي بعدِي إلاَّ أَن يَشَاء الله. الثَّانِي: قوم متعصبون، وَمِنْهُم من تعصب لعَلي بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، فوضعوا فِيهِ أَحَادِيث،وَقوم تعصبوا لمعاوية وَرووا لَهُ أَشْيَاء، وَقوم تعصبوا لأبي حنيفَة رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وَقَالَ ابْن حبَان: وضع الْحسن بن عَليّ بن زَكَرِيَّا الْعَدوي الرَّازِيّ حَدِيث: النّظر إِلَى وَجه عَليّ عبَادَة. وَحدث عَن الثِّقَات لَعَلَّه بِمَا يزِيد على ألف حَدِيث سوى المقلوبات. وَقَالَ الْخَطِيب فِي (الْكِفَايَة) بِسَنَدِهِ إِلَى الْمهْدي، قَالَ: اقر عِنْدِي رجل من الزَّنَادِقَة أَنه وضع أَربع مائَة حَدِيث فَهِيَ تجول بَين النَّاس. وَقوم وضعُوا أَحَادِيث فِي التَّرْغِيب والترهيب. وَعَن ابْن الصّلاح قَالَ: رويت عَن أبي عصمَة، نوح بن أبي مَرْيَم، أَنه قيل لَهُ: من أَيْن لَك عَن عِكْرِمَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس فِي فَضَائِل الْقُرْآن سُورَة سُورَة. فَقَالَ: إِنِّي رَأَيْت النَّاس قد أَعرضُوا عَن الْقُرْآن وَاشْتَغلُوا بِفقه أبي حنيفَة ومعاذ بن أبي إِسْحَاق، فَوضعت هَذَا الحَدِيث. وَقَالَ يحيى: نوح هَذَا لَيْسَ بِشَيْء، لَا يكْتب حَدِيثه. وَقَالَ مُسلم وَأَبُو حَاتِم وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ: مَتْرُوك.السَّابِع: يعرف الْمَوْضُوع بِإِقْرَار وَاضعه أَو مَا يتنزل منزلَة إِقْرَاره أَو قرينَة فِي حَال الرَّاوِي أَو الْمَرْوِيّ أَو ركاكة لَفظه أَو لروايته عَمَّن لم يُدْرِكهُ، وَلَا يخفى ذَلِك على أهل هَذَا الشَّأْن. وَقيل لعبد الله بن الْمُبَارك: هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث الْمَوْضُوعَة: قَالَ: يعِيش لَهَا الجهابذة......(2/ 150)وَأما جِهَات الْوَضع فَرُبمَا يكون من كَلَام نَفسه،أَو يَأْخُذ كلَاما من مقالات بعض الْحُكَمَاء أَو كَلَام بعض الصَّحَابَة فيرفعه كَمَا رُوِيَ عَن أَحْمد بن إِسْمَاعِيل السَّهْمِي عَن مَالك عَن وهب بن كيسَان عَن جَابر أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: (كل صَلَاة لَا يقْرَأ فِيهَا بِفَاتِحَة الْكتاب فَهِيَ خداج إلاَّ الإِمَام) . وَهُوَ فِي (الْمُوَطَّأ) عَن وهب عَن جَابر من قَوْله. وَرُبمَا أخذُوا كلَاما للتابعين فزادوا فِيهِ رجلا فَرَفَعُوهُ. وَقوم من المجرحين عَمدُوا إِلَى أَحَادِيث مَشْهُورَة عَن النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، بأسانيد مَعْلُومَة مَعْرُوفَة وضعُوا لَهَا غير تِلْكَ الْأَسَانِيد. وَقوم عِنْدهم غَفلَة إِذا لقنوا تلقنوا. وَقوم ضَاعَت كتبهمْ فَحَدثُوا من حفظهم على التخمين. وَقوم سمعُوا مصنفات وَلَيْسَت عِنْدهم فحملهم الشره إِلَى أَن حدثوا عَن كتب مشتراة لَيْسَ فِيهَا سَماع وَلَا مُقَابلَة، وَقوم كَثِيرَة لَيْسُوا من أهل هَذَا الشَّأْن، سُئِلَ يحيى بن سعيد عَن مَالك بن دِينَار وَمُحَمّد بن وَاسع وَحسان بن أبي سِنَان،قَالَ: مَا رَأَيْت الصَّالِحين فِي شَيْء أكذب مِنْهُم فِي الحَدِيث، لأَنهم يَكْتُبُونَ عَن كل من يلقون، لَا تَمْيِيز لَهُم. وروى الْخَطِيب، بِسَنَدِهِ عَن ربيعَة الرَّاعِي،قَالَ: من إِخْوَاننَا من نرجو بركَة دُعَائِهِ، وَلَو شهد عندنَا بِشَهَادَة مَا قبلناها. وَعَن مَالك: أدْركْت سبعين عِنْد هَذِه الأساطين، وَأَشَارَ إِلَى مَسْجِد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،يَقُولُونَ: قَالَ: رَسُول الله عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَمَا أخذت عَنْهُم شَيْئا، وَإِن أحدهم يُؤمن على بَيت المَال، لأَنهم لم يَكُونُوا من أهل هَذَا الشَّأْن،
...................*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الأربعاء 
الموافق : 3/ ذو القعدة / 1441 ه
الموافق : 24/ يونيو / 2020 ميلادي 

" الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات " 
تم تلخيص وختم المجلد الثاني من " عمدة القاري " للعيني رحمه الله 


*تابع* 
*(2/152)*
*حدّثنا مَكِّيُّ بنُ إبْراهِيمَ قالَ**:* *حدّثنا يَزِيدُ بنُ أبي عُبيْدٍ عنْ سَلَمَةَ قالَ: سَمِعْتُ النَّبيَّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُولُ**: (**مَنْ يَقلْ عَليَّ مَا لَمْ أَقُلْ فَلْيَتَبَوَّأْ مَقْعَدَهُ مِنَ النَّارِ**)*
*من ثلاثيات البُخَارِيّ، وَهُوَ أول ثلاثي وَقع فِي البُخَارِيّ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ أَعلَى من الثلاثيات، ويبلغ جَمِيعهَا أَكثر من عشْرين حَدِيثا، وَبِه فضل البُخَارِيّ على غَيره**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *أَن فِيهِ الْمَكِّيّ بن إِبْرَاهِيم وَهُوَ من كبار شُيُوخ البُخَارِيّ، سمع من سَبْعَة عشر نَفرا من التَّابِعين مِنْهُم يزِيد بن أبي عبيد*
*............*
*(2/ 156)*
*وَقَالَ الرّبيع قَالَ الشَّافِعِي لَيْسَ لأحد أَن يكتنى بِأبي الْقَاسِم سَوَاء كَانَ اسْمه مُحَمَّد أم لم يكن وَقَالَ القَاضِي وَمنع قوم تَسْمِيَته الْوَلَد بالقاسم كَيْلا يكون سَببا للتكنية وَيُؤَيّد هَذَا قَوْله فِيهِ** "* *إِنَّمَا أَنا قَاسم** "* *وَاخْبَرْ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِالْمَعْنَى الَّذِي اقْتضى اخْتِصَاصه بِهَذِهِ الكنية وَقَالَ قوم يجوز التكنى بِأبي الْقَاسِم لغير اسْمه مُحَمَّد وَأحمد وَيجوز التَّسْمِيَة بِأَحْمَد وَمُحَمّد مَا لم يكن لَهُ كنيته بِأبي الْقَاسِم وَقد روى جَابر عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم** "* *من تسمى باسمي فَلَا يتكنى بكنيتي وَمن تكنى بكنيتي فَلَا يتسمى بإسمي** "* *وَأخرج التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة** "* *نهى النَّبِي صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يجمع بَين اسْمه وكنيته** "* *وَذهب قوم إِلَى أَن النَّهْي مَنْسُوخ الْإِبَاحَة فِي حَدِيث عَليّ وَطَلْحَة رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا وَهُوَ قَول الْجُمْهُور من السّلف وَالْعُلَمَاء وسمت جمَاعَة أَبْنَاءَهُم مُحَمَّدًا وكنوهم أَبَا الْقَاسِم قَالَ المازرى قَالَ بَعضهم النَّهْي مَقْصُور بحياة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لِأَنَّهُ ذكر أَن سَبَب الحَدِيث أَن رجلا نَادَى يَا أَبَا الْقَاسِم فَالْتَفت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَالَ لم أعنك وَإِنَّمَا دَعَوْت فلَانا فَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم** "* *تسموا باسمى وَلَا تكتنوا بكنيتي** "* *وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وجوزان يُسمى بِمُحَمد ويكنى بِأبي الْقَاسِم مُطلقًا قلت أما الحَدِيث الأول فَأخْرجهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَأما الثَّانِي فَفِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ وَقيل أَن سَبَب النَّهْي أَن الْيَهُود تكنوا بِهِ وَكَانُوا ينادون يَا أَبَا الْقَاسِم فَإِذا الْتفت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالُوا لم نعنك اظهاراً للايذاء وَقد زَالَ ذَلِك الْمَعْنى وَأما الثَّالِث فَهُوَ حَدِيث عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ فَأخْرجهُ أَبُو دَاوُد فِي سنَنه من حَدِيث مُحَمَّد بن الْحَنَفِيَّة قَالَ قَالَ عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ** "* *قلت يَا رَسُول الله أَن ولد لي من بعْدك أنسميه بِاسْمِك ونكنيه بكنيتك قَالَ نعم** "* *وَقَالَ أَحْمد بن عبد الله ثَلَاثَة تكنوا بِأبي الْقَاسِم رخص لَهُم مُحَمَّد بن الْحَنَفِيَّة وَمُحَمّد بن أبي بكر وَمُحَمّد بن طَلْحَة بن عبد الله وَقَالَ ابْن جرير النَّهْي فِي الحَدِيث للتنزيه وَالْأَدب لَا للتَّحْرِيم. الثَّانِي فِيهِ التَّصْرِيح بِجَوَاز التسمي باسمه*
*......*
*(2/ 156)*
*الَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ ذهل القَاضِي عَن أَن هَذَا المرئي مثل فالإدراك إِنَّمَا يتَعَلَّق بِالْمثلِ وَقَالَ أَن الله يخلق فِي قلب النَّائِم اعتقادات كَمَا يخلقها فِي قلب الْيَقظَان فَهُوَ تَعَالَى يفعل مَا يَشَاء فَلَا يمنعهُ من فعله نوم وَلَا يقظة فَإِذا خلق هَذِه الاعتقادات فَكَأَنَّهُ جعلهَا علما على أُمُور أخر يخلقها فِي ثَانِي الْحَال أَو كَانَ قد خلقهَا فَإِذا خلق فِي قلب النَّائِم اعْتِقَاد الطيران وَلَيْسَ بطائر فقصارى أمره أَنه أعتقد أمرا على خلاف مَا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ فَيكون ذَلِك الِاعْتِقَاد علما على غَيره كَمَا يخلق الله الْغَيْم علما على الْمَطَر وَيُقَال حَقِيقَة الرُّؤْيَا مَا يَنْزعهُ الْملك الْمُوكل عَلَيْهَا فَإِن الله تَعَالَى قدر كل بالرؤيا ملكا يضْرب من الْحِكْمَة الْأَمْثَال وَقد اطلعه الله تَعَالَى*
*ى قصَص ولد آدم من اللَّوْح الْمَحْفُوظ فَهُوَ ينْسَخ مِنْهَا وَيضْرب لكل على قصَّته مثلا فَإِذا نَام تمثل لَهُ تِلْكَ الْأَشْيَاء على طَرِيق الْحِكْمَة ليَكُون لَهُ بِشَارَة أَو نذارة أَو معاتبة ليكونوا على بَصِيرَة من أَمرهم*
*...........*
*(2/ 157)*
*عْلَم أَن حَدِيث** "* *من كذب عَليّ** "* *فِي غَايَة الصِّحَّة وَنِهَايَة الْقُوَّة حَتَّى أطلق عَلَيْهِ جمَاعَة أَنه متواتر ونوزع بِأَن شَرط التَّوَاتُر اسْتِوَاء طَرفَيْهِ وَمَا بَينهمَا فِي الثرة وَلَيْسَت مَوْجُودَة فِي كل طَرِيق بمفردها أُجِيب بِأَن المُرَاد من إِطْلَاق كَونه متواترا رِوَايَة الْمَجْمُوع عَن الْمَجْمُوع من ابْتِدَائه إِلَى انتهائه فِي كل عصر وَهَذَا كَاف فِي إِفَادَة الْعلم وَحَدِيث أنس قد روى عَن الْعدَد الْكثير وتواترت عَنْهُم الطّرق وَحَدِيث عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ رَوَاهُ عَن سِتَّة من مشاهير التَّابِعين وثقاتهم وَالْعدَد الْمعِين لَا يشْتَرط فِي التَّوَاتُر بل مَا أَفَادَ الْعلم كَاف وَالصِّفَات الْعليا فِي الروَاة تقوم مقَام الْعدَد أَو تزيد عَلَيْهِ وَلَا سِيمَا قد روى هَذَا الحَدِيث عَن جمَاعَة كثير من الصَّحَابَة فَحكى الإِمَام أَبُو بكر الصَّيْرَفِي فِي شَرحه لرسالة الشَّافِعِي أَنه روى عَن أَكثر من سِتِّينَ صحابياً مَرْفُوعا وَقَالَ بعض الْحفاظ أَنه روى عَن اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ صحابياً وَفِيهِمْ الْعشْرَة المبشرة وَقَالَ وَلَا يعرف حَدِيث اجْتمع على رِوَايَته الْعشْرَة المبشرة إِلَّا هَذَا وَلَا حَدِيث يرْوى عَن اكثر من سِتِّينَ صحابياً إِلَّا هَذَا وَقَالَ بَعضهم انه رَوَاهُ مِائَتَان من الصَّحَابَة وَقد اعتنى جمَاعَة من الْحفاظ بِجمع طرقه فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم الْحَرْبِيّ أَنه ورد من حَدِيث أَرْبَعِينَ من الصَّحَابَة وَكَذَا قَالَ أَبُو بكر الْبَزَّار وَجمع طرقه أَبُو مُحَمَّد يحيى بن مُحَمَّد بن صاعد فَزَاد قَلِيلا وَجَمعهَا الطَّبَرَانِيّ فَزَاد قَلِيلا وَقَالَ أَبُو الْقَاسِم بن مَنْدَه رَوَاهُ اكثر من ثَمَانِينَ نفسا وَجمع طرقه ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي مُقَدّمَة كتاب الموضوعات فجاوز التسعين وَبِذَلِك حرم بن دحْيَة ثمَّ جمعهَا الحافظان يُوسُف بن خَلِيل الدِّمَشْقِي وَأَبُو بكر وهما متعاصران فَوَقع لكل مِنْهُمَا مَا لَيْسَ عِنْد الآخر وَتحصل من مَجْمُوع ذَلِك كُله رِوَايَة مائَة من الصَّحَابَة رَضِي الله عَنْهُم وَقَالَ ابْن الصّلاح لم يزل عدده فِي ازدياد وهلم جرا على التوالي والاستمرار وَلَيْسَ فِي الْأَحَادِيث مَا فِي مرتبته من التَّوَاتُر وَقيل لم يُوجد فِي الحَدِيث مِثَال للمتواتر إِلَّا هَذَا وَقَالَ ابْن دحْيَة قد أخرج من نَحْو أَرْبَعمِائَة طَرِيق قلت قَول من قَالَ لَا يعرف حَدِيث اجْتمع على رِوَايَته الْعشْرَة إِلَّا هَذَا غير مُسلم فَإِن حَدِيث رفع الْيَدَيْنِ اجْتمع على رِوَايَته الْعشْرَة كَذَلِك حَدِيث الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ وَكَذَا قَوْله وَلَا حَدِيث يرْوى عَن اكثر من سِتِّينَ صحابياً إِلَّا هَذَا فَإِن حَدِيث السِّوَاك رَوَاهُ أثر من سِتِّينَ صحابياً بيّنت ذَلِك فِي شرح مَعَاني الْآثَار للطحاوي رَحمَه الله وَكَذَلِكَ قَول من قَالَ لم يُوجد من الحَدِيث مِثَال للمتواتر إِلَّا هَذَا فَإِن حَدِيث** "* *من بنى لله مَسْجِدا** "* *وَحَدِيث الشَّفَاعَة والحوض ورؤية الله فِي الْآخِرَة وَالْأَئِمَّة من قُرَيْش كلهَا تصلح مِثَالا للمتواتر فَافْهَم*
*.....*
*(2/160)*
*عْلَم أَن حَدِيث** "* *من كذب عَليّ** "* *فِي غَايَة الصِّحَّة وَنِهَايَة الْقُوَّة حَتَّى أطلق عَلَيْهِ جمَاعَة أَنه متواتر ونوزع بِأَن شَرط التَّوَاتُر اسْتِوَاء طَرفَيْهِ وَمَا بَينهمَا فِي الثرة وَلَيْسَت مَوْجُودَة فِي كل طَرِيق بمفردها أُجِيب بِأَن المُرَاد من إِطْلَاق كَونه متواترا رِوَايَة الْمَجْمُوع عَن الْمَجْمُوع من ابْتِدَائه إِلَى انتهائه فِي كل عصر وَهَذَا كَاف فِي إِفَادَة الْعلم وَحَدِيث أنس قد روى عَن الْعدَد الْكثير وتواترت عَنْهُم الطّرق وَحَدِيث عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ رَوَاهُ عَن سِتَّة من مشاهير التَّابِعين وثقاتهم وَالْعدَد الْمعِين لَا يشْتَرط فِي التَّوَاتُر بل مَا أَفَادَ الْعلم كَاف وَالصِّفَات الْعليا فِي الروَاة تقوم مقَام الْعدَد أَو تزيد عَلَيْهِ وَلَا سِيمَا قد روى هَذَا الحَدِيث عَن جمَاعَة كثير من الصَّحَابَة فَحكى الإِمَام أَبُو بكر الصَّيْرَفِي فِي شَرحه لرسالة الشَّافِعِي أَنه روى عَن أَكثر من سِتِّينَ صحابياً مَرْفُوعا وَقَالَ بعض الْحفاظ أَنه روى عَن اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ صحابياً وَفِيهِمْ الْعشْرَة المبشرة وَقَالَ وَلَا يعرف حَدِيث اجْتمع على رِوَايَته الْعشْرَة المبشرة إِلَّا هَذَا وَلَا حَدِيث يرْوى عَن اكثر من سِتِّينَ صحابياً إِلَّا هَذَا وَقَالَ بَعضهم انه رَوَاهُ مِائَتَان من الصَّحَابَة وَقد اعتنى جمَاعَة من الْحفاظ بِجمع طرقه فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم الْحَرْبِيّ أَنه ورد من حَدِيث أَرْبَعِينَ من الصَّحَابَة وَكَذَا قَالَ أَبُو بكر الْبَزَّار وَجمع طرقه أَبُو مُحَمَّد يحيى بن مُحَمَّد بن صاعد فَزَاد قَلِيلا وَجَمعهَا الطَّبَرَانِيّ فَزَاد قَلِيلا وَقَالَ أَبُو الْقَاسِم بن مَنْدَه رَوَاهُ اكثر من ثَمَانِينَ نفسا وَجمع طرقه ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي مُقَدّمَة كتاب الموضوعات فجاوز التسعين وَبِذَلِك حرم بن دحْيَة ثمَّ جمعهَا الحافظان يُوسُف بن خَلِيل الدِّمَشْقِي وَأَبُو بكر وهما متعاصران فَوَقع لكل مِنْهُمَا مَا لَيْسَ عِنْد الآخر وَتحصل من مَجْمُوع ذَلِك كُله رِوَايَة مائَة من الصَّحَابَة رَضِي الله عَنْهُم وَقَالَ ابْن الصّلاح لم يزل عدده فِي ازدياد وهلم جرا على التوالي والاستمرار وَلَيْسَ فِي الْأَحَادِيث مَا فِي مرتبته من التَّوَاتُر وَقيل لم يُوجد فِي الحَدِيث مِثَال للمتواتر إِلَّا هَذَا وَقَالَ ابْن دحْيَة قد أخرج من نَحْو أَرْبَعمِائَة طَرِيق قلت قَول من قَالَ لَا يعرف حَدِيث اجْتمع على رِوَايَته الْعشْرَة إِلَّا هَذَا غير مُسلم فَإِن حَدِيث رفع الْيَدَيْنِ اجْتمع على رِوَايَته الْعشْرَة كَذَلِك حَدِيث الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ وَكَذَا قَوْله وَلَا حَدِيث يرْوى عَن اكثر من سِتِّينَ صحابياً إِلَّا هَذَا فَإِن حَدِيث السِّوَاك رَوَاهُ أثر من سِتِّينَ صحابياً بيّنت ذَلِك فِي شرح مَعَاني الْآثَار للطحاوي رَحمَه الله وَكَذَلِكَ قَول من قَالَ لم يُوجد من الحَدِيث مِثَال للمتواتر إِلَّا هَذَا فَإِن حَدِيث** "* *من بنى لله مَسْجِدا** "* *وَحَدِيث الشَّفَاعَة والحوض ورؤية الله فِي الْآخِرَة وَالْأَئِمَّة من قُرَيْش كلهَا تصلح مِثَالا للمتواتر فَافْهَم*
*........*
*(2/ 160)*
*عْلَم أَن حَدِيث** "* *من كذب عَليّ** "* *فِي غَايَة الصِّحَّة وَنِهَايَة الْقُوَّة حَتَّى أطلق عَلَيْهِ جمَاعَة أَنه متواتر ونوزع بِأَن شَرط التَّوَاتُر اسْتِوَاء طَرفَيْهِ وَمَا بَينهمَا فِي الثرة وَلَيْسَت مَوْجُودَة فِي كل طَرِيق بمفردها أُجِيب بِأَن المُرَاد من إِطْلَاق كَونه متواترا رِوَايَة الْمَجْمُوع عَن الْمَجْمُوع من ابْتِدَائه إِلَى انتهائه فِي كل عصر وَهَذَا كَاف فِي إِفَادَة الْعلم وَحَدِيث أنس قد روى عَن الْعدَد الْكثير وتواترت عَنْهُم الطّرق وَحَدِيث عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ رَوَاهُ عَن سِتَّة من مشاهير التَّابِعين وثقاتهم وَالْعدَد الْمعِين لَا يشْتَرط فِي التَّوَاتُر بل مَا أَفَادَ الْعلم كَاف وَالصِّفَات الْعليا فِي الروَاة تقوم مقَام الْعدَد أَو تزيد عَلَيْهِ وَلَا سِيمَا قد روى هَذَا الحَدِيث عَن جمَاعَة كثير من الصَّحَابَة فَحكى الإِمَام أَبُو بكر الصَّيْرَفِي فِي شَرحه لرسالة الشَّافِعِي أَنه روى عَن أَكثر من سِتِّينَ صحابياً مَرْفُوعا وَقَالَ بعض الْحفاظ أَنه روى عَن اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ صحابياً وَفِيهِمْ الْعشْرَة المبشرة وَقَالَ وَلَا يعرف حَدِيث اجْتمع على رِوَايَته الْعشْرَة المبشرة إِلَّا هَذَا وَلَا حَدِيث يرْوى عَن اكثر من سِتِّينَ صحابياً إِلَّا هَذَا وَقَالَ بَعضهم انه رَوَاهُ مِائَتَان من الصَّحَابَة وَقد اعتنى جمَاعَة من الْحفاظ بِجمع طرقه فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم الْحَرْبِيّ أَنه ورد من حَدِيث أَرْبَعِينَ من الصَّحَابَة وَكَذَا قَالَ أَبُو بكر الْبَزَّار وَجمع طرقه أَبُو مُحَمَّد يحيى بن مُحَمَّد بن صاعد فَزَاد قَلِيلا وَجَمعهَا الطَّبَرَانِيّ فَزَاد قَلِيلا وَقَالَ أَبُو الْقَاسِم بن مَنْدَه رَوَاهُ اكثر من ثَمَانِينَ نفسا وَجمع طرقه ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي مُقَدّمَة كتاب الموضوعات فجاوز التسعين وَبِذَلِك حرم بن دحْيَة ثمَّ جمعهَا الحافظان يُوسُف بن خَلِيل الدِّمَشْقِي وَأَبُو بكر وهما متعاصران فَوَقع لكل مِنْهُمَا مَا لَيْسَ عِنْد الآخر وَتحصل من مَجْمُوع ذَلِك كُله رِوَايَة مائَة من الصَّحَابَة رَضِي الله عَنْهُم وَقَالَ ابْن الصّلاح لم يزل عدده فِي ازدياد وهلم جرا على التوالي والاستمرار وَلَيْسَ فِي الْأَحَادِيث مَا فِي مرتبته من التَّوَاتُر وَقيل لم يُوجد فِي الحَدِيث مِثَال للمتواتر إِلَّا هَذَا وَقَالَ ابْن دحْيَة قد أخرج من نَحْو أَرْبَعمِائَة طَرِيق قلت قَول من قَالَ لَا يعرف حَدِيث اجْتمع على رِوَايَته الْعشْرَة إِلَّا هَذَا غير مُسلم فَإِن حَدِيث رفع الْيَدَيْنِ اجْتمع على رِوَايَته الْعشْرَة كَذَلِك حَدِيث الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ وَكَذَا قَوْله وَلَا حَدِيث يرْوى عَن اكثر من سِتِّينَ صحابياً إِلَّا هَذَا فَإِن حَدِيث السِّوَاك رَوَاهُ أثر من سِتِّينَ صحابياً بيّنت ذَلِك فِي شرح مَعَاني الْآثَار للطحاوي رَحمَه الله وَكَذَلِكَ قَول من قَالَ لم يُوجد من الحَدِيث مِثَال للمتواتر إِلَّا هَذَا فَإِن حَدِيث** "* *من بنى لله مَسْجِدا** "* *وَحَدِيث الشَّفَاعَة والحوض ورؤية الله فِي الْآخِرَة وَالْأَئِمَّة من قُرَيْش كلهَا تصلح مِثَالا للمتواتر فَافْهَم*
*......ز*
*(2/ 160)*
*وَفِي مُسْند إِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه عَن جرير بن مطرف**: (**هَل علمت شَيْئا من الْوَحْي؟**)* *وَإِنَّمَا سَأَلَهُ أَبُو جُحَيْفَة عَن ذَلِك لِأَن الشِّيعَة كَانُوا يَزْعمُونَ أَنه، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، خص أهل بَيته، لَا سِيمَا عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، بأسرار من علم الْوَحْي لم يذكرهَا لغيره، وَقد سَأَلَ عليا، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، عَن هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة أَيْضا قيس بن عباد، بِضَم الْعين الْمُهْملَة وَتَخْفِيف الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة، وَالْأَشْتَر النَّخعِيّ، وحديثهما فِي** (**سنَن النَّسَائِيّ**) .* *قَوْله**: (**قَالَ: لَا**) .* *أَي**:* *لَا كتاب،**أَي**:* *لَيْسَ عندنَا كتاب غير كتاب الله تَعَالَى**.* *وَفِي رِوَايَة البُخَارِيّ فِي الْجِهَاد**: (**لَا، وَالَّذِي فلق الْحبَّة وبرأ النَّسمَة**)*
*مَا رَوَاهُ أَحْمد بِإِسْنَاد حسن من طَرِيق طَارق بن شهَاب،**قَالَ**:* *شهِدت عليا، رَضِي الله عَنهُ،**على الْمِنْبَر وَهُوَ يَقُول**: (**وَالله مَا عندنَا كتاب نقرؤه إلاّ كتاب الله وَهَذِه الصَّحِيفَة**)* 
*رَضِي الله عَنهُ،**قَالَ**: (**مَا عندنَا شَيْء نقرؤه إلاَّ كتاب الله وَهَذِه الصَّحِيفَة،**فَإِذا فِيهَا**:* *الْمَدِينَة حرم**)* *الحَدِيث. وَلمُسلم عَن أبي الطُّفَيْل عَن عَليّ،**رَضِي الله عَنهُ**: (**مَا خصنا رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، بِشَيْء لم يعم بِهِ النَّاس كَافَّة إلاَّ مَا فِي قرَاب سَيفي هَذَا،**فَأخْرج صحيفَة مَكْتُوبَة فِيهَا**:* *لعن الله من ذبح لغير الله**)* *الحَدِيث**.* *وللنسائي من طَرِيق الأشتر وَغَيره عَن عَليّ**:* *فَإِذا فِيهَا**: (**الْمُؤْمِنُونَ تَتَكَافَأ دِمَاؤُهُمْ، يسْعَى بِذِمَّتِهِمْ أَدْنَاهُم**)* *الحَدِيث**.* *وَلأَحْمَد من طَرِيق ابْن شهَاب**: (**فِيهَا فَرَائض الصَّدَقَة**) .* *فَإِن قلت**:* *كَيفَ الْجمع بَين هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث؟**قلت**:* *الصَّحِيفَة كَانَت وَاحِدَة، وَكَانَ جَمِيع ذَلِك مَكْتُوبًا فِيهَا، وَنقل كل من الروَاة مَا حفظه**.*
*..........*
*(2/ 161)*
*احتجت الْحَنَفِيَّة بِمَا رَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ عَن الْحسن بن أَحْمد عَن سعيد بن مُحَمَّد الرهاوي عَن عمار بن مطر عَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن مُحَمَّد عَن ربيعَة بن أبي عبد الرَّحْمَن عَن ابْن الْبَيْلَمَانِي عَن ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا،**إِن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**قتل مُسلما بمعاهد،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *أَنا أكْرم من وَفِي بِذِمَّتِهِ**) .* *ثمَّ قَالَت الشَّافِعِيَّة**:* *قَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ: لم يسْندهُ غير إِبْرَاهِيم بن أبي يحيى وَهُوَ مَتْرُوك، وَالصَّوَاب إرْسَاله، وَابْن الْبَيْلَمَانِي ضَعِيف لَا تقوم بِهِ حجَّة إِذا وصل الحَدِيث فَكيف إِذا أرْسلهُ؟**وَقَالَ مَالك وَيحيى بن سعيد وَابْن معِين**:* *هُوَ كَذَّاب، يَعْنِي إِبْرَاهِيم بن أبي يحيى**.* *وَقَالَ أَحْمد وَالْبُخَارِيّ**:* *ترك النَّاس حَدِيثه**.* *وَابْن الْبَيْلَمَانِي اسْمه**:* *عبد الرَّحْمَن، وَقد ضَعَّفُوهُ**.* *وَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *من حكم بحَديثه فَهُوَ عِنْدِي مخطىء، وَإِن حكم بِهِ حَاكم نقض**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *أجمع أهل الحَدِيث على ترك الْمُتَّصِل من حَدِيثه، فَكيف بالمنقطع؟**وَقَالَ الْبَيْضَاوِيّ**:* *إِنَّه مُنْقَطع لَا احتجاج بِهِ*
*......*
*(2/166)*
*وَلَا يعرف اسْم أبي شاه هَذَا، وَإِنَّمَا يعرف بكنيته وَهُوَ كَلْبِي يمني. وَفِي** (**الْمطَالع**)* *وَأَبُو شاه مصروفا ضبطته وقرأته أَنا معرفَة ونكرة، وَعَن ابْن دحْيَة أَنه بِالتَّاءِ مَنْصُوبًا**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هُوَ بهاء فِي آخِره درجا ووقفا**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَهَذَا لَا خلاف فِيهِ، وَلَا يغتر بِكَثْرَة من يصحفه مِمَّن لَا يَأْخُذ الْعلم على وَجهه وَمن مظانه**.*
*......*
*(2/ 167)*
*قَالَ الشّعبِيّ**:* *إِذا سَمِعت شَيْئا فاكتبه وَلَو فِي الْحَائِط**.*
*........*
*(2/ 167)*
*قَالَ عِيَاض**:* *إِنَّمَا كره من كره من السّلف من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ كِتَابَة الْعلم فِي الْمُصحف وَتَدْوِين السّنَن لأحاديث رويت فِيهَا**.* *مِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث أبي سعيد**: (**استأذنا رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فِي الْكِتَابَة فَلم يَأْذَن لنا**) .* *وَعَن زيد بن ثَابت،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**: (**أمرنَا رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، أَن لَا نكتب شَيْئا**) .* *وَلِئَلَّا يكْتب مَعَ الْقُرْآن شَيْء وَخَوف الاتكال على الْكِتَابَة. ثمَّ جَاءَت أَحَادِيث بِالْإِذْنِ فِي ذَلِك فِي حَدِيث عبد الله بن عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ**.* *قلت**:* *يُرِيد قَول عبد الله**: (**استأذنا رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فِي كِتَابَة مَا سَمِعت مِنْهُ،**قَالَ**:* *فَأذن لي، فكتبته**)* *فَكَانَ عبد الله يُسَمِّي صَحِيفَته الصادقة**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَأَجَازَهُ مُعظم الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ  ، وَوَقع عَلَيْهِ بعد الِاتِّفَاق ودعت إِلَيْهِ الضَّرُورَة لانتشار الطّرق وَطول الْأَسَانِيد واشتباه المقالات مَعَ قلَّة الْحِفْظ وكلال الْفَهم**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *أجابوا عَن أَحَادِيث النَّهْي إِمَّا بالنسخ، فَإِن النَّهْي كَانَ خوفًا من الِاخْتِلَاط بِالْقُرْآنِ، فَلَمَّا اشْتهر أمنت الْمفْسدَة، أَو إِن النَّهْي كَانَ على التَّنْزِيه لمن وثق بحفظه، وَالْإِذْن لمن لم يَثِق بحفظه*
*.....*
*(2/ 168)*
*قَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي الْيمن بِلَاد الْعَرَب وَالنِّسْبَة إِلَيْهَا يمنى ويمان مُخَفّفَة وَالْألف عوض عَن يَاء النِّسْبَة فَلَا يَجْتَمِعَانِ قَالَ سِيبَوَيْهٍ وَبَعْضهمْ يَقُول يماني بِالتَّشْدِيدِ الابناوى بِفَتْح الْهمزَة مَنْسُوب إِلَى الْأَبْنَاء بباء مُوَحدَة ثمَّ نون وهم كل من أَبنَاء الْفرس الَّذين وجههم كسْرَى مَعَ سيف ذِي يزن الذمارِي بِكَسْر الذَّال الْمُعْجَمَة وَقيل بِفَتْحِهَا نِسْبَة إِلَى ذمار على مرحلَتَيْنِ من صنعاء*
*........*
*(2/ 169)*
*وَقد روى عَن عبد الله بن عَمْرو قَالَ اسْتَأْذَنت النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام فِي كِتَابَة مَا سَمِعت مِنْهُ فَأذن لي وَعنهُ قَالَ حفظت عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ألف مثل وَإِنَّمَا قلت الرِّوَايَة عَنهُ مَعَ كَثْرَة مَا حمل عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لِأَنَّهُ سكن مصر وَكَانَ الواردون إِلَيْهَا قَلِيلا بِخِلَاف أبي هُرَيْرَة فَإِنَّهُ استوطن الْمَدِينَة وَهِي مقصد الْمُسلمين من كل جِهَة وَقيل كَانَ السَّبَب فِي كَثْرَة حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة دُعَاء النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَهُ بِعَدَمِ النسْيَان وَالسَّبَب فِي قلَّة حَدِيث عبد الله بن عَمْرو هُوَ أَنه كَانَ قد ظفر بجمل من كتب أهل الْكتاب وَكَانَ ينظر فِيهَا وَيحدث مِنْهَا فتجنب الْأَخْذ عَنهُ كثير من التَّابِعين وَالله أعلم**.*
*الَ البُخَارِيّ روى عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة نَحْو من ثَمَانمِائَة رجل وَكَانَ أَكثر الصَّحَابَة حَدِيثا روى لَهُ عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خَمْسَة آلَاف وَثَلَاث مائَة حَدِيث وَوجد لعبد الله بن عَمْرو سَبْعمِائة حَدِيث اتفقَا على سَبْعَة عشر وَانْفَرَدَ البُخَارِيّ بِمِائَة وَمُسلم بِعشْرين*
*

*
*......*
*(2/ 170)*
*اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي الْكتاب الَّذِي همَّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بكتابته،**قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *يحْتَمل وَجْهَيْن**.* *أَحدهمَا**:* *أَنه أَرَادَ أَن ينص على الْإِمَامَة بعده فترتفع تِلْكَ الْفِتَن الْعَظِيمَة كحرب الْجمل وصفين**.* *وَقيل**:* *أَرَادَ أَن يبين كتابا فِيهِ مهمات الْأَحْكَام ليحصل الِاتِّفَاق على الْمَنْصُوص عَلَيْهِ، ثمَّ ظهر للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن الْمصلحَة تَركه، أَو أُوحِي إِلَيْهِ بِهِ**.* *وَقَالَ سُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة**:* *أَرَادَ أَن ينص على أسامي الْخُلَفَاء بعده حَتَّى لَا يَقع مِنْهُم الِاخْتِلَاف، وَيُؤَيِّدهُ أَنه، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، قَالَ فِي أَوَائِل مَرضه، وَهُوَ عِنْد عَائِشَة،**رَضِي الله عَنْهَا**: (**ادعِي لي أَبَاك وأخاك حَتَّى أكتب كتابا، فَإِنِّي أَخَاف أَن يتَمَنَّى متمني، وَيَقُول قَائِل، ويأبى الله والمؤمنون إلاَّ أَبَا بكر**) .* *أخرجه مُسلم. وللبخاري مَعْنَاهُ، وَمَعَ ذَلِك فَلم يكْتب*
*وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**: وَقد حكى سُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة عَن أهل الْعلم، قيل: إِن النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، أَرَادَ أَن يكْتب اسْتِخْلَاف أبي بكر، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، ثمَّ ترك ذَلِك اعْتِمَادًا على مَا علمه من تَقْدِير الله تَعَالَى. وَذَلِكَ كَمَا همَّ فِي أول مَرضه حِين قَالَ: وارأساه، ثمَّ ترك الْكتاب، وَقَالَ: يأبي الله والمؤمنون إِلَّا أَبَا بكر، ثمَّ قدمه فِي الصَّلَاة*
*,,,,,,,,,,,,*
*(2/ 170)*
*وَمَعْلُوم أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَإِن كَانَ قد رفع دَرَجَته فَوق الْخلق كلهم، فَلم يتنزه من الْعَوَارِض البشرية، فقد سَهَا فِي الصَّلَاة، فَلَا يُنكر أَن يظنّ بِهِ حُدُوث بعض هَذِه الْأُمُور فِي مَرضه،*
*......*
*(2/ 174)*
*(**فَرب كاسية**)* *أصل: رب، للتقليل، وَقد تسْتَعْمل للتكثير كَمَا فِي رب هَهُنَا، وَالتَّحْقِيق فِيهِ أَنه لَيْسَ مَعْنَاهُ التقليل دَائِما خلافًا للأكثرين، وَلَا التكثير دَائِما خلافًا لِابْنِ درسْتوَيْه وَجَمَاعَة، بل ترد للتكثير كثيرا، وللتقليل قَلِيلا**.* *فَمن الأول**: {**رُبمَا يود الَّذين كفرُوا لَو كَانُوا مُسلمين**} (**الْحجر: 2**) (**وَرب كاسية فِي الدُّنْيَا عَارِية يَوْم الْقِيَامَة**) .* *وَمن الثَّانِي**:* *قَول الشَّاعِر**:*
*(**أَلا رب مَوْلُود وَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَب**)*
*وفيهَا لُغَات*
*........*
*(2/ 174)*
*وَهَذِه الْبلوى عَامَّة فِي هَذَا الزَّمَان لَا سِيمَا فِي نسَاء مصر، فَإِن الْوَاحِدَة مِنْهُنَّ تتغالى فِي ثمن قَمِيص إِمَّا من عِنْدهَا أَو بتكليفها زَوجهَا حَتَّى تفصل قَمِيصًا بأكمام هائلة وذيل سابلة جدا، منجرة وَرَاءَهَا أَكثر من ذراعين، وكل كم من كميها يصلح أَن يكون قَمِيصًا معتدلاً، وَمَعَ هَذَا إِذا مشت يرى مِنْهَا أَكثر بدنهَا من نفس كمها، فَلَا شكّ أَنَّهُنَّ مِمَّن يدخلن فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَهُوَ من جملَة معجزات النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام*
*..........*
*(2/ 177)*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *المُرَاد أَن كل من كَانَ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَة على الأَرْض لَا يعِيش بعْدهَا أَكثر من مائَة سنة، سَوَاء قل عمره قبل ذَلِك أم لَا، وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ نفي عَيْش أحد بعد تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَة فَوق مائَة سنة**.* *وَيُقَال**:* *معنى الحَدِيث أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وعظهم بقصر أعمارهم بِخِلَاف غَيرهم من سالف الْأُمَم، وَقد احْتج البُخَارِيّ وَمن قَالَ بقوله على موت الْخضر، وَالْجُمْهُور على خِلَافه. وَمن قَالَ بِهِ أجَاب عَن الحَدِيث بِأَنَّهُ من سَاكِني الْبَحْر فَلَا يدْخل فِي الحَدِيث**.* *وَمن قَالَ**:* *إِن معنى الحَدِيث: لَا يبْقى مِمَّن تَرَوْنَهُ وتعرفونه، فَالْحَدِيث عَام أُرِيد بِهِ الْخُصُوص**.* *وَقيل**:* *أَرَادَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِالْأَرْضِ الْبَلدة الَّتِي هُوَ فِيهَا،**وَقد قَالَ تَعَالَى**: {**ألم تكن أَرض الله وَاسِعَة**} (**النِّسَاء: 97**)* *يُرِيد الْمَدِينَة**.* *وَقَوله**:* *مِمَّن هُوَ على وَجه الأَرْض احْتِرَاز عَن الْمَلَائِكَة**.* *قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *فَإِن قلت: مَا تَقول فِي عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام؟**قلت**:* *فَهُوَ لَيْسَ على وَجه الأَرْض بل فِي السَّمَاء، أَو هُوَ من النَّوَادِر**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *فَمَا قَوْلك فِي إِبْلِيس؟**قلت**:* *هُوَ لَيْسَ على ظهر الأَرْض بل فِي الْهَوَاء أَو فِي النَّار، أَو المُرَاد من لفظ من هُوَ الْإِنْس وَالله أعلم**.* *قلت**:* *هَذِه كلهَا تعسفات، وَلَا يرد على هَذَا لَا بِعِيسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَلَا بإبليس. فَإِن مُرَاده صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مِمَّن هُوَ على ظهر الأَرْض أمته، والقرائن تدل على ذَلِك،**مِنْهَا قَوْله**: (**أَرَأَيْتكُم ليلتكم هَذِه؟**)* *، وكل من على وَجه الأَرْض من الْمُسلمين وَالْكفَّار أمته، أما الْمُسلمُونَ فَإِنَّهُم أمة إِجَابَة، وَأما الْكفَّار فَإِنَّهُم أمة دَعْوَة. وَعِيسَى وَالْخضر، عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام، ليسَا داخلين فِي الْأمة. وَأما الشَّيْطَان فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ من بني آدم**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *إِنَّمَا أَرَادَ، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، أَن هَذِه الْمدَّة تخترم الجيل الَّذِي هم فِيهِ، فوعظهم بقصر أعمارهم، وأعلمهم أَن أعمارهم لَيست كأعمار من تقدم من الْأُمَم ليجتهدوا فِي الْعِبَادَة. وَقد أخرج البُخَارِيّ،**فِيمَا انْفَرد بِهِ عَن أبي بَرزَة الْأَسْلَمِيّ**:* *أَن رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، كَانَ يكره النّوم قبل الْعشَاء والْحَدِيث بعْدهَا، فَهَذَا يدل على الْمَنْع مُطلقًا، والْحَدِيث الْمُتَقَدّم يدل على جَوَاز السمر فِي الْعلم وَالْخَيْر، فنخص الْعُمُوم فِيمَا عداهما. وَأما مَا عدا ذَلِك فَذهب الْأَكْثَر إِلَى كَرَاهَته، مِنْهُم أَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَابْن عَبَّاس، وَكتب عمر، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، أَن لَا ينَام قبل أَن يُصليهَا فَمن نَام فَلَا نَامَتْ عينه. وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء وَطَاوُس وَإِبْرَاهِيم، وَقَول مُجَاهِد وَمَالك والكوفيين وَالشَّافِعِيّ، وَرخّص طَائِفَة فِيهِ، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، أَنه كَانَ رُبمَا غفى قبل الْعشَاء، وَكَانَ ابْن عمر ينَام ويوكل من يوقظه*
*.......*
*(2/ 179)*
*عَن يسَاره**)**بِفَتْح الْيَاء وَكسرهَا**.**وَقَالَ ابْن عَرَبِيّ**:**لَيْسَ فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب كلمة أَولهَا يَاء مَكْسُورَة**.* 
*عَن يسَاره**)* *بِفَتْح الْيَاء وَكسرهَا**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن عَرَبِيّ**:* *لَيْسَ فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب كلمة أَولهَا يَاء مَكْسُورَة**.* 
*لَيْسَ فِي كَلَامهم كلمة مَكْسُورَة الْيَاء إلاَّ**:* *يسَار،*
*...ز*
*(2/ 183)*
*الْفرق بَينه وَبَين السَّهْو أَن النسْيَان زَوَال عَن الحافظة والمدركة، والسهو زَوَال عَن الحافظة فَقَط. وَالْفرق بَين السَّهْو وَالْخَطَأ أَن السَّهْو مَا يتَنَبَّه صَاحبه بِأَدْنَى تَنْبِيه، وَالْخَطَأ مَا لَا يتَنَبَّه بِهِ. وَيُقَال المأتي بِهِ إِن كَانَ على جِهَة مَا يَنْبَغِي فَهُوَ الصَّوَاب، وَإِن كَانَ لَا على مَا يَنْبَغِي ينظر، فَإِن كَانَ مَعَ قصد من الْآتِي بِهِ يُسمى الْغَلَط، وَإِن كَانَ من غير قصد مِنْهُ فَإِن كَانَ يتَنَبَّه بأيسر تَنْبِيه فَهُوَ السَّهْو، وإلاَّ فَهُوَ الْخَطَأ. وَالنِّسْيَان حَالَة تعتري الْإِنْسَان من غير اخْتِيَاره توجب غفلته عَن الْحِفْظ. والغفلة ترك الِالْتِفَات بِسَبَب أَمر عَارض*
*.........*
*(2/ 184)*
*وَفِي** (**الْعباب**)* *فِي فصل الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة: حذفته بالعصا أَي: رميته**.* *وَهُوَ بَين كل حاذف وقاذف**:* *فالحاذف بالعصا، والقاذف بِالْحجرِ**.* *وَقَالَ اللَّيْث**:* *الْحَذف الرَّمْي عَن جَانب وَالضَّرْب عَن جَانب**.*
*.....*
*(2/ 192)**زْعم نوف أَن مُوسَى صَاحب الْخضر، عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام، الَّذِي قصّ الله تَعَالَى علينا فِي سُورَة الْكَهْف لَيْسَ مُوسَى بن عمرَان الَّذِي أرسل إِلَى فِرْعَوْن، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ مُوسَى بن مِيشَا، بِكَسْر الْمِيم وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف بالشين الْمُعْجَمَة، وميشا بن يُوسُف بن يَعْقُوب بن إِسْحَاق بن إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام، وَهُوَ أول مُوسَى، وَهُوَ أَيْضا نَبِي مُرْسل. وَزعم أهل التَّوْرَاة أَنه هُوَ صَاحب الْخضر، وَالَّذِي ثَبت فِي الصَّحِيح أَنه مُوسَى بن عمرَان، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، والسائل هَا هُنَا هُوَ سعيد بن جُبَير، والمجيب ابْن عَبَّاس، وَفِيمَا تقدم أَن ابْن عَبَّاس تمارى هُوَ وَالْحر بن قيس فِي صَاحب مُوسَى الَّذِي سَأَلَ مُوسَى السَّبِيل إِلَى لقِيه،فَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس: هُوَ خضر، فَمر بهما أبي بن كَعْب، رَضِي الله عَن ابْن عَبَّاس فَأخْبرهُ، فَيحْتَمل أَن يكون سعيد بن جُبَير سَأَلَ ابْن عَبَّاس بعد الْوَقْعَة الأولى الْمُتَقَدّمَة لِابْنِ عَبَّاس وَالْحر، فَأخْبرهُ ابْن عَبَّاس لما سَأَلَهُ عَن قَول نوف أَن مُوسَى لَيْسَ مُوسَى بني إِسْرَائِيل، وَجَاء أَن السَّائِل غير سعيد بن جُبَير. 
...........
(2/ 193)
وَفِي مُسلم: مَا أعلم فِي الأَرْض رجلا خيرا مني وَأعلم، من غير تقدم ذكر سُؤال،فَأوحى الله إِلَيْهِ: إِنِّي أعلم بِالْخَيرِ عِنْد من هُوَ. إِن فِي الأَرْض رجلا هُوَ أعلم مِنْك. وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَن يَقُول: الله أعلم،إِذا قيل لَهُ: أَي النَّاس أعلم؟ لِأَنَّهُ لم يحط علما بِكُل عَالم فِي الدُّنْيَا. وَقد قَالَت الْمَلَائِكَة: {سُبْحَانَكَ لَا علم لنا إلاَّ مَا علمتنا} (الْبَقَرَة: 32) وَسُئِلَ النَّبِي عَن الرّوح وَغَيره،فَقَالَ: لَا أَدْرِي حَتَّى أسأَل الله تَعَالَى. وَقَالَ بعض الْفُضَلَاء،ردا على ابْن بطال فِي حصر الصَّوَاب فِي ترك الْجَواب بقوله: الله أعلم: بل الْجَواب أَن رد الْعلم إِلَى الله، سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى، مُتَعَيّن أجَاب أم لَا،فَإِن أجَاب قَالَ: أَنا وَالله أعلم،فَإِن لم يجب قَالَ: الله أعلم،وَبِهَذَا تأدب الْمفْتُون عقب أجوبتهم: وَالله أعلم. وَلَعَلَّ مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام لَو قَالَ: أَنا وَالله أعلم،أَي: هَذَا لَكَانَ جَوَابا،وَإِنَّمَا وَقعت الْمُؤَاخَذَة على الِاقْتِصَار على قَوْله: (أَنا أعلم) . وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ فِي الْجَواب: أما على رِوَايَة من روى: هَل تعلم؟ فَلَا عتب عَلَيْهِ إِذا أخبر عَمَّا يعلم،وَأما على رِوَايَة: أَي النَّاس أعلم؟ وَقد أخبر الله تَعَالَى أَن الْخضر أعلم مِنْهُ، فمراد مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام؛ أَنا أعلم،
.......
(2/ 194)
وَفِي طَرِيق للْبُخَارِيّ: وَفِي أصل الصَّخْرَة عين يُقَال لَهَا الْحَيَاة لَا يُصِيب من مَائِهَا شَيْء إِلَّا حييّ، فَأصَاب الْحُوت من مَاء تِلْكَ الْعين فَتحَرك وانسل من المكتل فَدخل الْبَحْر
.......
(2/ 194)
وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك: كَانَ غُلَاما يعمد بِالْفَسَادِ ويتأذى مِنْهُ أَبَوَاهُ. وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيّ: كَانَ الْغُلَام يسرق الْمَتَاع بِاللَّيْلِ، فَإِذا أصبح لَجأ إِلَى أَبَوَيْهِ فيحلفان دونه شَفَقَة عَلَيْهِ،ويقولان: لقد بَات عندنَا. وَاخْتلفُوا فِي اسْمه،فَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك: جيسون. وَقَالَ شُعْبَة: جيسور،وَقَالَ ابْن وهب: كَانَ اسْم أَبِيه ملاس، وَاسم أمه رحمى، فَأَخذه الْخضر بِرَأْسِهِ من أَعْلَاهُ فاقتلعه، كَذَا فِي البُخَارِيّ. وَجَاء فِيهِ فِي بَدْء الْخلق
.........
(2/195)
(أهل قَرْيَة) هِيَ: أنطاكية، قَالَه ابْن عَبَّاس. وَقَالَ ابْن سِيرِين: ابلة وَهِي أبعد الأَرْض من السَّمَاء، وَجَاء أَنهم كَانُوا من أهل قَرْيَة لئام. وَقيل: قَرْيَة من قرى الرّوم يُقَال لَهَا ناصرة وإليها تنْسب النَّصَارَى. وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي: قيل: إِنَّهَا برقة،وَقيل: إِنَّهَا باجروان وَهِي مَدِينَة بنواحي أرمينية من أَعمال شرْوَان، عِنْدهَا فِيمَا قيل عين الْحَيَاة الَّتِي وجدهَا الْخضر، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، فوافياها بعد غرُوب الشَّمْس، فَاسْتَطْعَمَا أَهلهَا واستضافاهم فَأَبَوا أَن يُضَيِّفُوهُمَا  ، وَلم يجدا فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَة فِي تِلْكَ الْقرْيَة قرى وَلَا مأوى، وَكَانَت لَيْلَة بَارِدَة، فالتجآ إِلَى حَائِط على شاطىء الطَّرِيق يُرِيد أَن ينْقض
...........
(2/201)
روح بني آدم فَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ: الْكَلَام على الرّوح مِمَّا يدق، وَقد ألفت فِيهِ التآليف،وأشهرها مَا قَالَه الْأَشْعَرِيّ: إِنَّه النَّفس الدَّاخِل وَالْخَارِج. وَقَالَ القَاضِي أَبُو بكر: هُوَ مُتَرَدّد بَين مَا قَالَه الْأَشْعَرِيّ وَبَين الْحَيَاة. وَقيل: جسم مشارك للأجسام الظَّاهِرَة والأعضاء الظَّاهِرَة. وَقيل: جسم لطيف خلقه الْبَارِي سُبْحَانَهُ، وأجرى الْعَادة بِأَن الْحَيَاة لَا تكون مَعَ فَقده فَإِذا شَاءَ الله مَوته أعدم هَذَا الْجِسْم مِنْهُ عِنْد انعدام الْحَيَاة، وَهَذَا الْجِسْم وَإِن كَانَ حَيا فَلَا يحيى إِلَّا بحياة تخْتَص بِهِ، وَهُوَ مِمَّا يَصح عَلَيْهِ الْبلُوغ إِلَى جسمٍ مَا من الْأَجْسَام، وَيكون فِي مَكَان فِي الْعَالم، أَو فِي حواصل طير خضر إِلَى غير ذَلِك مِمَّا وَقع فِي الظَّوَاهِر، إِلَى غَيره من جَوَاهِر الْقلب، والجسم الْحَيَاة. وَقَالَ غَيرهمَا: هُوَ الدَّم. وَقد ذكر بَعضهم فِي الرّوح سبعين قولا
.........
(2/ 201)
وَاخْتلف هَل الرّوح وَالنَّفس وَاحِد أم لَا؟ وَالأَصَح أَنَّهُمَا متغايران،فَإِن النَّفس الإنسانية هِيَ الْأَمر الَّذِي يُشِير إِلَيْهِ كل وَاحِد منا بقوله: أَنا، وَأكْثر الفلاسفة لم يفرقُوا بَينهمَا. قَالُوا: النَّفس هُوَ الْجَوْهَر البُخَارِيّ اللَّطِيف الْحَامِل لقُوَّة الْحَيَاة والحس وَالْحَرَكَة الإرادية،ويسمونها: الرّوح الحيوانية، وَهِي الْوَاسِطَة بَين الْقلب الَّذِي هُوَ النَّفس الناطقة،، وَبَين الْبدن. وَقَالَ بعض الْحُكَمَاء وَالْغَزالِيّ: النَّفس مُجَرّدَة،أَي: غير جسم وَلَا جسماني. وَقَالَ الْغَزالِيّ: الرّوح جَوْهَر مُحدث قَائِم بِنَفسِهِ غير متحيز، وَإنَّهُ لَيْسَ بداخل الْجِسْم وَلَا خَارِجا عَنهُ، وَلَيْسَ مُتَّصِلا بِهِ وَلَا مُنْفَصِلا عَنهُ، وَذَلِكَ لعدم التحيز الَّذِي هُوَ شَرط الْكَوْن فِي الْجِهَات، وَاعْترض عَلَيْهِ بِوُجُوه قد عرفت فِي موضعهَا. وَقيل: الرّوح عرض لِأَنَّهُ لَو كَانَ جوهرا، والجواهر مُتَسَاوِيَة فِي الجوهرية، للَزِمَ أَن يكون للروح روح آخر وَهُوَ فَاسد. وَقيل: إِنَّه جَوْهَر فَرد متحيز وَإنَّهُ خلاف الْحَيَاة الْقَائِمَة بالجسم الحيواني، وَإنَّهُ حَامِل للصفات المعنوية. وَقيل: إِنَّه صُورَة لَطِيفَة على صُورَة الْجِسْم لَهَا عينان وأذنان ويدان ورجلان فِي دَاخل الْجِسْم يُقَابل كل جُزْء مِنْهُ عُضْو نَظِيره من الْبدن وَهُوَ خيال.
قد كثر الِاخْتِلَاف فِي أَمر الرّوح بَين الْحُكَمَاء وَالْعُلَمَاء الْمُتَقَدِّمين قَدِيما وحديثا، وأطلقوا أَعِنَّة النّظر فِي شَرحه، وخاضوا فِي غَمَرَات ماهيته، فأكثرهم تاهوا فِي التيه،فالأكثرون مِنْهُم على أَن الله تَعَالَى أبهم علم الرّوح على الْخلق واستأثره لنَفسِهِ حَتَّى قَالُوا: إِن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يكن عَالما بِهِ. قلت: جلّ منصب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَهُوَ حبيب الله وَسيد خلقه، أَن يكون غير عَالم بِالروحِ،وَكَيف وَقد منَّ الله عَلَيْهِ بقوله: {وعلمك مَا لم تكن تعلم وَكَانَ فضل الله عَلَيْك عَظِيما} (النِّسَاء: 113) . وَقد قَالَ أَكثر الْعلمَاء: لَيْسَ فِي الْآيَة دَلِيل على أَن الرّوح لَا يعلم وَلَا على أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يكن يعلمهَا.



.......
(2/ 202)
وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: أَكثر نسخ البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم: وَمَا أُوتُوا. وَذكر مُسلم الِاخْتِلَاف فِي هَذِه اللَّفْظَة عَن الْأَعْمَش، فَرَوَاهُ وَكِيع على الْقِرَاءَة الْمَشْهُورَة. وَرَوَاهُ عِيسَى بن يُونُس عَنهُ: وَمَا أُوتُوا. قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: اخْتلف المحدثون فِيمَا وَقع من ذَلِك، فَذهب بَعضهم إِلَى أَن الْإِصْلَاح على الصَّوَاب، وَاحْتج أَنه إِنَّمَا قصد بِهِ الِاسْتِدْلَال على مَا سيقت بِسَبَبِهِ، وَلَا حجَّة إلاَّ فِي الصَّحِيح الثَّابِت فِي الْمُصحف. وَقَالَ قوم: تتْرك على حَالهَا وينبه عَلَيْهَا، لِأَن من الْبعيد خَفَاء ذَلِك على الْمُؤلف وَمن نقل عَنهُ وهلم جرا، فلعلها قِرَاءَة شَاذَّة. قَالَ عِيَاض: هَذَا لَيْسَ بِشَيْء لِأَنَّهُ لَا يحْتَج بِهِ فِي حكم وَلَا يقْرَأ فِي صَلَاة. قَالَ: وَاخْتلف أَصْحَاب الْأُصُول فِيمَا نقل آحادا، وَمِنْه الْقِرَاءَة الشاذة كمصحف ابْن مَسْعُود وَغَيره، هَل هُوَ حجَّة أم لَا؟ فنفاه الشَّافِعِي،وأثبته أَبُو حنيفَة وَبنى عَلَيْهِ وجوب التَّتَابُع فِي صَوْم كَفَّارَة الْيَمين بِمَا نقل عَن مصحف ابْن مَسْعُود من قَوْله: (ثَلَاث أَيَّام مُتَتَابِعَات) . وَبقول الشَّافِعِي قَالَ الْجُمْهُور، وَاسْتَدَلُّوا بِأَن الرَّاوِي لَهُ إِن ذكره على أَنه قُرْآن فخطأ وإلاَّ فَهُوَ مُتَرَدّد بَين أَن يكون خَبرا أَو مذهبا لَهُ، فَلَا يكون حجَّة بِالِاحْتِمَالِ وَلَا خَبرا، لِأَن الْخَبَر مَا صرح الرَّاوِي فِيهِ بِالتَّحْدِيثِ عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَيحمل على أَنه مَذْهَب لَهُ. وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة، إِذا لم يثبت كَونه قُرْآنًا فَلَا أقل من كَونه خَبرا. وَقَالَ الْغَزالِيّ وَالْفَخْر الرَّازِيّ: خبر الْوَاحِد لَا دَلِيل على كَونه كذبا، وَهَذَا خطأ قطعا، وَالْخَبَر الْمَقْطُوع بكذبه لَا يجوز أَن يعْمل بِهِ، وَنَقله قُرْآنًا خطأ. قلت: لَا نسلم أَن هَذَا خطأ قطعا، لِأَنَّهُ خبر صَحَابِيّ أَو خبر عَنهُ، وَأي دَلِيل قَامَ على أَنه خبر مَقْطُوع بكذبه، وَقَول الصَّحَابِيّ حجَّة عِنْده؟ .
.......
(2/ 204)
الَ الشَّيْخ قطب الدّين قَالُوا بني الْبَيْت خمس مَرَّات بنته الْمَلَائِكَة ثمَّ إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام ثمَّ قُرَيْش فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة وَحضر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هَذَا الْبناء وَهُوَ ابْن خمس وَثَلَاثِينَ وَقيل خمس وَعشْرين وَفِيه سقط على الأَرْض حِين رفع إزَاره ثمَّ بناه ابْن الزبير ثمَّ بناه حجاج بن يُوسُف وَاسْتمرّ. ويروى أَن هَارُون سَأَلَ مَالِكًا عَن هدمها وردهَا إِلَى بِنَاء ابْن الزبير للأحاديث الْمَذْكُورَة فَقَالَ مَالك نشدتك الله يَا أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ أَن لَا تجْعَل هَذَا الْبَيْت لعبة للملوك لَا يَشَاء أحد إِلَّا نقضه وبناه فتذهب هيبته من صُدُور النَّاس انْتهى قلت بنته الْمَلَائِكَة أَولا ثمَّ إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام ثمَّ العمالقة ثمَّ جرهم ثمَّ قُرَيْش وَرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَوْمئِذٍ رجل شَاب ثمَّ ابْن الزبير ثمَّ حجاج
.......
(2/ 204)
سْتدلَّ بِهِ أَبُو مُحَمَّد الْأصيلِيّ مِنْهُ فِي مسَائِل من النِّكَاح فِي جَارِيَة يتيمة غنية كَانَ لَهَا ابْن عَم وَكَانَ فِيهِ ميل إِلَى الصباء فَخَطب ابنت عَمه وخطبها رجل غَنِي فَمَال إِلَيْهِ الْوَصِيّ وَكَانَت الْيَتِيمَة تحب ابْن عَمها ويحبها فَأبى وصيها أَن يُزَوّجهَا مِنْهُ وَرفع ذَلِك إِلَى القَاضِي وشاور فُقَهَاء بَلَده فكلهم أفتى أَن لَا يُزَوّج ابْن عَمها وَأفْتى الْأصيلِيّ أَن تزوج مِنْهُ خشيَة أَن يقعا فِي الْمَكْرُوه اسْتِدْلَالا بِهَذَا الحَدِيث فزوجت مِنْهُ
.....
(2/ 207)
معَاذ كَانَ أمة قَانِتًا لله حَنِيفا قَالَ ابْن مَسْعُود رَضِي الله عَنهُ وَقيل لَهُ يَا أَبَا عبد الرَّحْمَن إِن إِبْرَاهِيم كَانَ أمة قَانِتًا فَقَالَ إِنَّا كُنَّا نشبه معَاذًا بإبراهيم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام
........
(2/ 208)
قد جمع ابْن مَنْدَه أرداف النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فبلغوا نيفا وَثَلَاثِينَ ردفا قَوْله على الرحل بِفَتْح الرَّاء وَسُكُون الْحَاء الْمُهْمَلَتَيْ  نِ وَهُوَ للبعير وَهُوَ أَصْغَر من القتب وَلَكِن معَاذًا رَضِي الله عَنهُ كَانَ فِي تِلْكَ الْحَالة رديفه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على حمَار
........
(2/ 208)
وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَنْبَارِي فِي لبيْك أَرْبَعَة أَقْوَال أَحدهَا إجَابَتِي لَك مَأْخُوذ من لب بِالْمَكَانِ وألب بِهِ إِذا أَقَامَ بِهِ وَقَالُوا لبيْك فثنوا لأَنهم أَرَادوا إِجَابَة بعد إِجَابَة كَمَا قَالُوا حنانيك أَي رَحْمَة بعد رَحْمَة وَقَالَ بعض النَّحْوِيين أصل لبيْك لبيْك فاستثقل الْجمع بَين ثَلَاث باآت فأبدلوا من الثَّالِثَة بَاء كَمَا قَالُوا تظنيت أَصله تظننت وَالثَّانِي اتجاهي يَا رب وقصدي لَك فَثنى للتَّأْكِيد أخذا من قَوْلهم دَاري تلب دَارك أَي تواجهها وَالثَّالِث محبتي لَك يَا رب من قَول الْعَرَب امْرَأَة لبة إِذا كَانَت محبَّة لولدها عاطفة عَلَيْهِ وَالرَّابِع إخلاصي لَك يَا رب من قَوْلهم حسب لباب إِذا كَانَ خَالِصا مَحْضا وَمن ذَلِك لب الطَّعَام ولبابه
.......
(2/ 210)
وَسُئِلَ أَبُو حنيفَة رَضِي الله عَنهُ بِمَ حصلت الْعلم الْعَظِيم فَقَالَ مَا بخلت بالإفادة وَلَا استنكفت عَن الاستفادة (وَقَالَت عَائِشَة نعم النِّسَاء نسَاء الْأَنْصَار لم يمنعهن الْحيَاء أَن يتفقهن فِي الدّين) مُطَابقَة هَذَا الْأَثر الْمُعَلق أَيْضا مثل مُطَابقَة الْأَثر الْمَرْوِيّ عَن مُجَاهِد
........ز
(2/ 211)
وَكَثِيرًا مَا يرد للْعَرَب أَلْفَاظ ظَاهرهَا الذَّم وَإِنَّمَا يُرِيدُونَ بهَا الْمَدْح كَقَوْلِهِم لَا أَب لَك وَلَا أم لَك وهوت أمه وَلَا أَرض لَك وَنَحْو ذَلِك قَالَ الْهَرَوِيّ وَمِنْه قَوْله فِي حَدِيث خُزَيْمَة أنعم صباحا تربت يداك فَأَرَادَ الدُّعَاء لَهُ وَلم يرد الدُّعَاء عَلَيْهِ وَالْعرب تَقول لَا أم لَك وَلَا أَب لَك يُرِيدُونَ لله دَرك وَقَالَ عِيَاض هَذَا خطاب على عَادَة الْعَرَب فِي اسْتِعْمَال هَذِه الْأَلْفَاظ عِنْد الْإِنْكَار للشَّيْء والتأنيس أَو الْإِعْجَاب أَو الاستعظام لَا يُرِيدُونَ مَعْنَاهَا الْأَصْلِيّ قلت ولذوي الْأَلْبَاب فِي هَذَا الْبَاب أَن ينْظرُوا إِلَى اللَّفْظ وقائله فَإِن كَانَ وليا فَهُوَ الْوَلَاء وَإِن خشن وَإِن كَانَ عدوا فَهُوَ الْبلَاء وَإِن حسن
...
(2/ 213)قَالَ أَبُو الْقَاسِم عبد الْكَرِيم الْقزْوِينِي الشَّافِعِي حكم الْمَرْأَة فِي ثُبُوت الْغسْل بِخُرُوج منيها كَالرّجلِ وَالرجل لمنيه خَواص ثَلَاث إِحْدَاهَا الرَّائِحَة المشبهة برائحة الطّلع أَو الْعَجِين إِذا كَانَ رطبا وَإِذا جف أشبه رَائِحَة الْبيض الثَّانِيَة التدفق بدفقات الثَّالِثَة اللَّذَّة بِخُرُوجِهِ ويعقبه فتور وَقَالَ الإِمَام أَبُو الْمَعَالِي وَالْغَزالِيّ فِي الْوَسِيط لَا يعرف فِي حَقّهَا إِلَّا بالشهوة وَقَالَ فِي كِتَابه الْوَجِيز إِذا تلذذت بِخُرُوج مَائِهَا لَزِمَهَا الْغسْل وَهَذَا إِشْعَار مِنْهُمَا أَن طَريقَة معرفَة الْمَنِيّ فِي حَقّهَا الشَّهْوَة والتلذذ لَا غير وَقَالَ الْأَكْثَرُونَ بالتسوية بَين مني الرجل ومني الْمَرْأَة فِي طرد الْخَواص الثَّلَاث قَالَ الْبَغَوِيّ إِذا خرج مني الْمَرْأَة بِشَهْوَة أَو غير شَهْوَة وَجب الْغسْل كمني الرجل وَقَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ وَإِذا وَجب مَعَ انْتِفَاء الشَّهْوَة كَانَ الِاعْتِمَاد على بَقِيَّة الْخَواص وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ أَبُو عَمْرو بن الصّلاح مُعْتَرضًا على الْقزْوِينِي فِي قَوْله أَن قَول الْأَكْثَرين التَّسْوِيَة بَين مني الرجل وَالْمَرْأَة فِي الْخَواص الثَّلَاث وَأنكر أَنه قَول الْأَكْثَرين قَالَ وَإِنَّمَا لَهُ خاصيتان الرَّائِحَة والشهوة فالشهوة ذكرهَا الإِمَام وَالْغَزالِيّ والرائحة ذكرهَا الرَّوْيَانِيّ وَأنكر الثَّالِثَة وَهِي التدفق بدفقات للْمَرْأَة وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ مُحي الدّين وَالْمَرْأَة كَالرّجلِ إِلَّا أَنَّهَا إِن كَانَ الْمَنِيّ ينزل إِلَى فرجهَا وَوصل إِلَى الْموضع الَّذِي يجب عَلَيْهَا غسله فِي الْجَنَابَة والاستنجاء وَهُوَ الَّذِي يظْهر حَال قعودها لقَضَاء الْحَاجة يجب عَلَيْهَا الْغسْل لِأَنَّهُ فِي حكم الظَّاهِر وَإِن كَانَت بكرا لم يلْزمهَا مَا لم يخرج من فرجهَا لِأَن دَاخل فرجهَا كداخل احليل الرجل قلت لَا خلاف فِي مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي أَنه لَا يجب عَلَيْهَا الْغسْل إِلَّا بِرُؤْيَة المَاء وَمُرَاد الْغَزالِيّ وَغَيره بقوله لَا يعرف من جِهَتهَا إِلَّا بالشهوة والتلذذ يُرِيد بِهِ تعْيين هَذِه الْخَاصَّة فِي حَقّهَا دون الخاصيتين الموجودتين فِي مني الرجل على اخْتِيَاره لَا غير ذَلِك وَقد ذكر الْغَزالِيّ فِي الْوَجِيز إِذا تلذذت الْمَرْأَة بِخُرُوج منيها فَأثْبت خُرُوجه قلت هَذَا تَحْرِير مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي
.........
(2/ 218)
قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ على ثَلَاث مراحل مِنْهَا وَهِي قريبَة من الْبَحْر وَكَانَت قَرْيَة كَبِيرَة وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد هِيَ قَرْيَة جَامِعَة بهَا مِنْبَر بَينهَا وَبَين الْبَحْر سِتَّة أَمْيَال وغدير خم على ثَلَاثَة أَمْيَال مِنْهَا وَهِي مِيقَات المتوجهين من الشَّام ومصر وَالْمغْرب وَهِي على ثَلَاثَة مراحل من مَكَّة أَو أَكثر وعَلى ثَمَانِيَة مراحل من الْمَدِينَة وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيّ أخرجت العماليق بني عيل وهم إخْوَة عَاد من يثرب فنزلوا الْجحْفَة وَكَانَ اسْمهَا مهيعة فَجَاءَهُمْ السَّيْل فأجحفهم فسميت الْجحْفَة وَفِي كتاب أَسمَاء الْبلدَانِ لِأَن سيل الجحاف نزل بهَا فَذهب بِكَثِير من الْحَاج وبأمتعة النَّاس ورحالهم فَمن ذَلِك سميت الْجحْفَة وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد رَحمَه الله وَقد سَمَّاهَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مهيعة
........
(2/ 218)
أهل نجد النجد فِي اللُّغَة مَا أشرف من الأَرْض واستوى وَيجمع على أنجد وأنجاد ونجود ونجد بِضَمَّتَيْنِ وَقَالَ الْقَزاز سمي نجدا لعلوه وَقيل سمي بذلك لصلابة أرضه وَكَثْرَة حجارته وصعوبته من قَوْلهم رجل نجد إِذا كَانَ قَوِيا شَدِيدا وَقيل سمي نجدا لفزع من يدْخلهُ لاستيحاشه واتصال فزع السالكين من قَوْلهم رجل نجد إِذا كَانَ فَزعًا ونجد مُذَكّر قَالَ الشَّاعِر
(ألم تَرَ أَن اللَّيْل يقصر طوله ... بِنَجْد ويزداد النطاف بِهِ نجدا)
وَقَالَ ياقوت نجد تِسْعَة مَوَاضِع ونجد الْمَشْهُورَة فِيهَا اخْتِلَاف كثير وَالْأَكْثَر أَنَّهَا اسْم للْأَرْض الَّتِي أَعْلَاهَا تهَامَة وأسفلها الْعرَاق وَالشَّام وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ نجد نَاحيَة الْمشرق وَمن كَانَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ كَانَ نجده بادية الْعرَاق ونواحيها وَهِي مشرق أَهلهَا وَذكر فِي الْمُنْتَهى نجد من بِلَاد الْعَرَب وَهُوَ خلاف الْغَوْر أَعنِي تهَامَة وكل مَا ارْتَفع من تهَامَة إِلَى أَرض الْعرَاق فَهُوَ نجد وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد الْبكْرِيّ عَن الْكَلْبِيّ نجد مَا بَين الْحجاز إِلَى الشَّام إِلَى العذيب والطائف من نجد وَالْمَدينَة من نجد وَقَالَ فِي مَوضِع آخر ونجد كلهَا من عمل الْيَمَامَة وَقَالَ عمَارَة بن عقيل مَا سَالَ من ذَات عرق مُقبلا فَهُوَ نجد وحد نجد أسافل الْحجاز قَالَ سَمِعت الْبَاهِلِيّ يَقُول كل مَا رَوَاهُ الخَنْدَق خَنْدَق كسْرَى الَّذِي خندقه على سَواد الْعرَاق فَهُوَ نجد إِلَى أَن تميل إِلَى الْحرَّة فَ
..........
(2/ 219)
لأول فِيهِ بَيَان الْمَوَاقِيت الثَّلَاثَة بِالْقطعِ وَهِي مِيقَات أهل الْمَدِينَة وميقات أهل الشَّام وميقات أهل نجد وَالرَّابِع شكّ فِيهِ ابْن عمر رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا وَهُوَ مِيقَات أهل الْيمن وَقد ثَبت هَذَا أَيْضا بِالْقطعِ فِي حَدِيث
......
(2/ 220)
بْن عَبَّاس أخرجه الشَّيْخَانِ وَآخَرُونَ وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم عَن جَابر وَزَاد مُسلم فِيهِ ومهل الْعرَاق ذَات عرق وَفِي رِوَايَة أبي دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس وَقت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لأهل الْمشرق العقيق قَالَ أَبُو الْعَبَّاس الْقرشِي أجمع الْعلمَاء على الْمَوَاقِيت الْأَرْبَعَة وَاخْتلفُوا فِي ذَات عرق لأهل الْعرَاق وَالْجُمْهُور على أَنَّهَا مِيقَات وَاسْتحبَّ الشَّافِعِي لأهل الْعرَاق أَن يحرموا من العقيق مُعْتَمدًا على حَدِيث أبي دَاوُد الْمَذْكُور وَأخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ أَيْضا وَقَالَ حَدِيث حسن قلت وَفِي إِسْنَاده يزِيد بن أبي زِيَاد وَهُوَ ضَعِيف وَإِنَّمَا استحبه الشَّافِعِي لِأَنَّهُ أحوط عملا بِالْحَدِيثين على تَقْدِير الصِّحَّة فَإِن العقيق فَوق ذَات عرق وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ اخْتلف الْعلمَاء هَل صَارَت ذَات عرق ميقاتا لأهل الْعرَاق بِالنَّصِّ أَو الِاجْتِهَاد من عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ وَفِيه وَجْهَان لأَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي الْمَنْصُوص عَلَيْهِ فِي الْأُم أَنه بتوقيت عمر واجتهاده لحَدِيث البُخَارِيّ الْمَذْكُور وَدَلِيل الثَّانِي حَدِيث جَابر لكنه لم يجْزم الرَّاوِي بِرَفْعِهِ قلت قد أخرج هَذِه الزِّيَادَة أَبُو دَاوُد بِالْجَزْمِ عَن عَائِشَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَقت لأهل الْعرَاق ذَات عرق وَأخرجه النَّسَائِيّ أَيْضا لَكِن فِي حَدِيث أبي دَاوُد أَفْلح بن حميد وَكَانَ أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل يُنكر عَلَيْهِ قَوْله هَذَا وَلأَهل الْعرَاق ذَات عرق قَالَ ابْن عدي تفرد بِهِ عَنهُ الْمعَافي ابْن عمرَان قلت قد أخرج لأفلح مُسلم وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه وَوَثَّقَهُ يحيى وَأَبُو حَاتِم وَقَالَ يحيى بن معِين وَأحمد بن عبد الله وَغَيرهمَا الْمعَافي بن عمرَان ثِقَة وروى للمعافي البُخَارِيّ وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَقَالَ بَعضهم هَذِه الزِّيَادَة رَوَاهَا أَبُو دَاوُد وَغَيره من حَدِيث عَائِشَة وَجَابِر رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا وَغَيرهمَا بأسانيد ضَعِيفَة لَكِن يُقَوي بَعْضهَا بَعْضًا لما تقرر من أَن الضعْف إِذا كَانَ بِغَيْر فسق الرَّاوِي فَإِن الحَدِيث ينْتَقل إِلَى دَرَجَة الْحسن
ويحتج بِهِ وَأما تَعْلِيل الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ للْحَدِيث بقوله إِنَّه لم يكن عراق يَوْمئِذٍ فقد ضعفه الْعلمَاء وَقَالُوا مثل هَذَا لَا يُعلل بِهِ الحَدِيث فقد أخبر صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَمَّا لم يكن فِي زَمَانه مِمَّا كَانَ وَيكون وَهَذَا كَانَ من معجزاته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَعَ مَا أخبر بِهِ أَنه سَيكون لَهُم مهل ويسلمون ويحجون فَكَانَ ذَلِك وَكَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَقت لأهل الشَّام الْجحْفَة وَلم يكن فتح وَقد أقطع النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بلد الْخَلِيل عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام لتميم الدَّارِيّ وَكتب لَهُ بذلك وَلم يكن الشَّام إِذْ ذَاك قلت قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ ذهب قوم إِلَى أَن أهل الْعرَاق لَا وَقت لَهُم كوقت سَائِر أهل الْبِلَاد وَأَرَادَ بهم طَاوس بن كيسَان وَابْن سِيرِين وَجَابِر بن زيد وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِالْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُور لِأَنَّهُ لم يذكر فِيهِ الْعرَاق وَقَالُوا أهل الْعرَاق يهلون من الْمِيقَات الَّذِي يأْتونَ عَلَيْهِ من هَذِه الْمَوَاقِيت الْمَذْكُورَة. وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر أجمع عوام أهل الْعلم على القَوْل بِظَاهِر حَدِيث ابْن عمر وَاخْتلفُوا فِيمَا يفعل من مر بِذَات عرق فَثَبت أَن عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ وقته لأهل الْعرَاق وَلَا يثبت فِيهِ عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سنة انْتهى قلت الصَّحِيح هُوَ الَّذِي وقته النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَذَا ذكره فِي مطامح الأفهام ثمَّ قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر اخْتلفُوا فِي الْمَكَان الَّذِي يحرم من أَتَى من الْعرَاق على ذَات عرق فَقَالَ أنس رَضِي الله عَنهُ يحرم من العقيق وَاسْتحبَّ ذَلِك الشَّافِعِي وَكَانَ مَالك وَأحمد وَإِسْحَق وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَأَصْحَاب الرَّأْي يرَوْنَ الْإِحْرَام من ذَات عرق قَالَ أَبُو بكر الْإِحْرَام من ذَات عرق يجزىء وَهُوَ من العقيق أحوط وَقد كَانَ الْحسن بن صَالح يحرم من الربذَة وروى ذَلِك عَن خصيف وَالقَاسِم بن عبد الرَّحْمَن قلت أخرج الطَّحَاوِيّ فِي كَون الْمِيقَات لأهل الْعرَاق ذَات عرق أَحَادِيث أَرْبَعَة من الصَّحَابَة وهم عبد الله بن عمر وَأنس وَجَابِر وَعَائِشَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى
....
(2/ 221)
لْبُرْنُس بِضَم الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة وَسُكُون الرَّاء وَضم النُّون وَهُوَ ثوب رَأسه مِنْهُ ملتزق بِهِ وَقيل قلنسوة طَوِيلَة وَكَانَ النساك يلبسونها فِي صدر الْإِسْلَام وَهُوَ من البرس بِكَسْر الْبَاء وَهُوَ الْقطن وَالنُّون زَائِدَة وَقيل غير عَرَبِيّ وَقَالَ ابْن حزم كل مَا جب فِيهِ مَوضِع لإِخْرَاج الرَّأْس مِنْهُ فَهُوَ
بَّة فِي لُغَة الْعَرَب وكل مَا خيط أَو نسج فِي طَرفَيْهِ ليتمسك على اللابسين فَهُوَ برنس كالغفارة وَنَحْوهَا وَيُقَال هُوَ ثوب رَأسه مُتَّصِل بِهِ من دراعة أَو جُبَّة أَو ممطر أَو غَيره
...........
(2/ 221)
وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة الدينَوَرِي الورس يزرع بِالْيمن زرعا وَلَا يكون بِغَيْر الْيمن وَلَا يكون مِنْهُ شَيْء بريا ونباته مثل حب السمسم فَإِذا جف عِنْد إِدْرَاكه يفتق فينفض مِنْهُ الورس ويزرع سنة فيجلس عشر سِنِين أَي يُقيم فِي الأَرْض ينْبت ويثمر وَفِيه جنس يُسمى بالحبشي وَفِيه سَواد وَهُوَ أكبر الورس وللعرعر ورس وللريث ورس وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة لست أعرفهُ بِغَيْر أَرض الْعَرَب وَلَا من أَرض الْعَرَب غير بِلَاد الْيمن وَقَالَ الْأَصْمَعِي ثَلَاثَة أَشْيَاء لَا تكون إِلَّا بِالْيمن وَقد مَلَأت الأَرْض الورس واللبان والعصب وَأَخْبرنِي ابْن بنت عبد الرَّزَّاق وَقَالَ الورس عندنَا بِالْيمن بجفاش وملجان وطمام وسحبان والرقعة وَجَوَاز وهوزن وجبال ابْن أبي جَعْفَر كلهَا وَيُقَال لَهُ الحض وَقَالَ ابْن بيطار فِي جَامعه يُؤْتى بالورس من الصين واليمن والهند وَلَيْسَ بنبات يزرع كَمَا زعم من زعم وَهُوَ يشبه زهر العصفر وَمِنْه شَيْء يشبه نشارة البابونج وَمِنْه شَيْء يشبه البنفسج وَيُقَال أَن الكركم عروقه انْتهى
....
(2/ 222)
الزعفران بِفَتْح الزَّاي وَالْفَاء جمعه زعافر وَهُوَ اسْم أعجمي وَقد صرفته الْعَرَب يُقَال ثوب مزعفر وَقد زعفر ثَوْبه يزعفره زعفرة وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة الدينَوَرِي لَا أعلمهُ ينْبت بِشَيْء من أَرض الْعَرَب وَفِي كتاب الطِّبّ للمفضل بن سَلمَة يُقَال أَن الكركم عروق الزَّعْفَرَان وَقَالَ مورج يُقَال لورق الزَّعْفَرَان الفيد وَمِنْه يُسمى مورج أبافيد
.........
(2/222)
قَالَ الْمَازرِيّ وَغَيره سُئِلَ عَمَّا يلبس فَأجَاب بِمَا لَا يلبس لِأَن الْمَتْرُوك منحصر والملبوس لَا ينْحَصر لِأَن الْإِبَاحَة هِيَ الأَصْل فحصر مَا يتْرك ليبين أَن مَا سواهُ مُبَاح وَهَذَا من بديع كَلَامه وجزله وفصاحته قلت وَفَائِدَة أُخْرَى وَهُوَ مُرَاعَاة الْمَفْهُوم فَإِنَّهُ لَو أجَاب بِمَا يلبس لتوهم الْمَفْهُوم وَهُوَ أَن غير الْمحرم لَا يلْبسهُ فانتقل إِلَى مَا لَا يلْبسهُ لِأَن مَفْهُومه ومنطوقه مُسْتَعْمل فَكَانَ أفْصح وأبلغ وأوجه
...........
كتاب الوضوء (3 )
(2/225)
وَقَالَ الْأَصْمَعِي قلت لأبي عَمْرو مَا الْوضُوء بِالْفَتْح قَالَ المَاء الَّذِي يتَوَضَّأ بِهِ قلت فَمَا الْوضُوء بِالضَّمِّ قَالَ لَا أعرفهُ وَأما إسباغ الْوضُوء فبفتح الْوَاو لَا غير لِأَنَّهُ فِي معنى إبلاغ الْوضُوء موَاضعه وَذكر الْأَخْفَش فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى {وقودها النَّاس وَالْحِجَارَة} فَقَالَ الْوقُود بِالْفَتْح الْحَطب والوقود بِالضَّمِّ الإيقاد وَهُوَ الْمصدر قَالَ وَمثل ذَلِك الْوضُوء وَهُوَ المَاء وَالْوُضُوء وَهُوَ الْمصدر ثمَّ قَالَ وَزَعَمُوا أَنَّهُمَا لُغَتَانِ بِمَعْنى وَاحِد تَقول الْوقُود والوقود يجوز أَن يَعْنِي بهما الْحَطب وَيجوز أَن يَعْنِي بهما الْمصدر وَقَالَ غَيره الْقبُول والولوع مفتوحان وهما مصدران شَاذان وَمَا سواهُمَا من المصادر فمبني على الضَّم قلت الْحَاصِل أَن فِي الْوضُوء ثَلَاث لُغَات أشهرها أَنه بِضَم الْوَاو اسْم للْفِعْل وَبِفَتْحِهَا اسْم للْمَاء الَّذِي يتَوَضَّأ بِهِ ونقلها ابْن الْأَنْبَارِي عَن الْأَكْثَرين الثَّانِي أَنه بِفَتْح الْوَاو فيهمَا وَهُوَ قَول جماعات مِنْهُم الْخَلِيل قَالَ وَالضَّم لَا يعرف الثَّالِث أَنه بِالضَّمِّ فيهمَا وَهِي غَرِيبَة ضَعِيفَة حَكَاهَا صَاحب الْمطَالع وَهَذِه اللُّغَات الثَّلَاث مثلهَا فِي الطّهُور
.....
(2/ 226)
لمة إِلَى تَأتي لثمانية معَان الأول انْتِهَاء الْغَايَة الزمانية نَحْو {ثمَّ أَتموا الصّيام إِلَى اللَّيْل} والمكانية نَحْو {من الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام إِلَى الْمَسْجِد الْأَقْصَى} الثَّانِي الْمَعِيَّة نَحْو {من أَنْصَارِي إِلَى الله} الثَّالِث التَّبْيِين وَهِي المبينة لفاعلية مجرورها بعد مَا يُفِيد حبا أَو بغضا من فعل تعجب أَو اسْم تَفْضِيل نَحْو {رب السجْن أحب إِلَيّ} الرَّابِع بِمَعْنى اللَّام نَحْو الْأَمر إِلَيْك الْخَامِس بِمَعْنى فِي نَحْو {ليجمعنكم إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة} السَّادِس الِابْتِدَاء كَقَوْلِه
(تَقول وَقد عاليت بالكوز فَوْقهَا ... أيسقى فَلَا يرْوى إِلَى ابْن احمرا)
سَّابِع بِمَعْنى عِنْد نَحْو أشهى إِلَيّ من الرَّحِيق السلسل أَي عِنْدِي الثَّامِن التوكيد وَهِي الزَّائِدَة أثبت ذَلِك الْفراء مستدلا بِقِرَاءَة بَعضهم {أَفْئِدَة من النَّاس تهوي إِلَيْهِم}
.......
(2/ 227)
وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر الرَّازِيّ والأقطع حَده من قصاص الشّعْر إِلَى أَسْفَل الذقن إِلَى شحمة الْأذن حكى ذَلِك أَبُو الْحسن الْكَرْخِي عَن أبي سعيد البردعي وَقَالَ الرَّازِيّ وَلَا نعلم خلافًا بَين الْفُقَهَاء فِي هَذَا الْمَعْنى وَكَذَلِكَ يَقْتَضِي ظَاهر الِاسْم إِذا كَانَ إِنَّمَا سمي وَجها لظُهُوره وَلِأَنَّهُ يواجه الشَّيْء ويقابل بِهِ وَهَذَا الَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ من تَحْدِيد الْوَجْه هُوَ الَّذِي يواجه الْإِنْسَان ويقابله من غَيره فَإِن قلت فَيَنْبَغِي أَن يكون الأذنان من الْوَجْه بِهَذَا الْمَعْنى قلت لَا يجب ذَلِك لِأَن الْأُذُنَيْنِ تستران بالعمامة والإزار والقلنسوة وَنَحْوهَا وَقَالَ فِي الْبَدَائِع لم يذكر حد الْوَجْه فِي ظَاهر الرِّوَايَة وَذكر فِي غير الْأُصُول كَمَا ذكره فِي الْكتاب وَقَالَ هَذَا حد صَحِيح فَيخرج دَاخل الْعَينَيْنِ وَالْأنف والفم وأصول شعر الحاجبين واللحية والشارب ودنيم الذُّبَاب وَدم البراغيث لخروجها عَن المواجهة وَقَالَ أَبُو عبد الله الْبَلْخِي لَا تسْقط وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي فِي الْخَفِيف والمزني وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَإِسْحَق مُطلقًا وَحكى الرَّافِعِيّ قولا وَفِي الْمَبْسُوط الْعين غير دَاخل فِي غسل الْوَجْه لما فِي إِيصَال المَاء إِلَيْهَا من الْحَرج لِأَنَّهُ شَحم لَا يقبل المَاء وَمن تكلّف من الصَّحَابَة فِيهِ كف بَصَره فِي آخر عمره كَابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن عمر رَضِي الله عَنْهُم وَفِي الْغَايَة للسروجي عَن أَحْمد بن إِبْرَاهِيم أَن من غمض عَيْنَيْهِ فِي غسل الْوَجْه تغميضا شَدِيدا لَا يجْزِيه الْوضُوء وَقل من رمدت عينه فرمصت وَاجْتمعَ رماصها تكلّف إِيصَال المَاء تَحت مُجْتَمع الرمص وَيجب إِيصَال المَاء إِلَى الماق كَذَا فِي الْمُجْتَبى وَفِي المغنى وَالْوَجْه من منابت شعر الرَّأْس إِلَى ماانحدر من اللحيين والذقن إِلَى أصُول الْأُذُنَيْنِ وَلَا يعْتَبر كل أحد بِنَفسِهِ بل لَو كَانَ أجلح ينحسر شعره عَن مقدم رَأسه غسل إِلَى حد منابت الشّعْر فِي الْغَالِب والأقرع الَّذِي ينزل شعره إِلَى الْوَجْه يجب عَلَيْهِ غسل الشّعْر الَّذِي ينزل عَن حد الْغَالِب وَفِي الْأَحْكَام لِابْنِ بزيزة للْوَجْه حد طولا وعرضا فحده طولا من منابت الشّعْر الْمُعْتَاد إِلَى الذقن وَقَوْلنَا الْمُعْتَاد احْتِرَاز عَن الأغم والأقرع وَاخْتلف الْمَذْهَب فِي حَده عرضا على أَرْبَعَة أَقْوَال فَقيل من الْأذن إِلَى الْأذن وَقيل من العذار إِلَى العذار فِي حق الملتحي وَمن الْأذن إِلَى الْأذن فِي حق الْأَمْرَد وَالْقَوْل الرَّابِع أَن غسل الْبيَاض الَّذِي بَين الصدغ وَالْأُذن سنة
........
(2/231)
روى ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي مُصَنفه وَقَالَ حَدثنَا عبد الله بن إِدْرِيس عَن هِشَام عَن الْحسن قَالَ يُصَلِّي الرجل الصَّلَوَات كلهَا بِوضُوء وَاحِد مَا لم يحدث فَكَذَلِك التَّيَمُّم وَأخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ أَيْضا نَحوا مِنْهُ وَقَالَ أَيْضا حَدثنَا حَفْص عَن لَيْث عَن عَطاء وَطَاوُس وَمُجاهد أَنهم كَانُوا يصلونَ الصَّلَوَات كلهَا بِوضُوء وَاحِد حَدثنَا يحيى بن سعيد عَن مجَالد قَالَ رَأَيْت سَعْدا يُصَلِّي الصَّلَوَات كلهَا بِوضُوء وَاحِد
.........
(2/ 234)
وَفِي الْأَحْكَام لِابْنِ بزيزة إِذا طَالَتْ الْأَظْفَار فقد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء هَل يجب غسلهَا لِأَنَّهَا من الْيَدَيْنِ حسا وإطلاقا وَحكما وَمن الْعلمَاء من اسْتحبَّ تقصيص الزَّائِد على الْمُعْتَاد وَلم يُوجب بعض الْعلمَاء غسل الْأَظْفَار إِذا طَالَتْ وَفِي الْمُجْتَبى وَلَا يجب نزع الْخَاتم وتحريكه فِي الْوضُوء إِذا كَانَ وَاسِعًا وَفِي الضّيق اخْتِلَاف الْمَشَايِخ وروى الْحسن عَن أبي حنيفَة عدم اشْتِرَاط النزع والتحريك فَإِن قلت روى الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ إِذا تَوَضَّأ حرك خَاتمه قلت فِي سَنَده معمر بن مُحَمَّد بن عبد الله هُوَ وَأَبوهُ ضعيفان وَفِي الْأَحْكَام لِابْنِ بزيزة تَحْرِيك الْخَاتم فِي الْوضُوء وَالْغسْل اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيهِ فَقيل يحركه فِي الْوضُوء وَالْغسْل وَالتَّيَمُّم وَقيل لَا يحركه مُطلقًا وَقيل إِن كَانَ ضيقا حركه وَإِن كَانَ وَاسِعًا لَا يحركه وَقيل يحركه فِي الْوضُوء وَالْغسْل ويزيله فِي التَّيَمُّم
........
(2/ 234)
قَوْله {وامسحوا برؤسكم} يدل على فَرضِيَّة مسح الرَّأْس وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الْمَفْرُوض مِنْهُ فروى أَصْحَابنَا فِيهِ رِوَايَتَانِ إِحْدَاهمَا ربع الرَّأْس وَالْأُخْرَى مِقْدَار ثَلَاثَة أَصَابِع وَيبدأ بِمقدم الرَّأْس وَقَالَ الْحسن بن الصَّالح يبْدَأ بمؤخر الرَّأْس وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَاللَّيْث يمسح بِمقدم الرَّأْس وَقَالَ مَالك الْفَرْض مسح جَمِيع الرَّأْس وَإِن ترك الْقَلِيل مِنْهُ جَازَ وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي الْفَرْض مسح بعض رَأسه وَلم يحد شَيْئا قلت للفقهاء فِي هَذَا ثَلَاثَة عشر قولا سِتَّة عَن الْمَالِكِيَّة حَكَاهَا ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ والقرطبي وَقَالَ ابْن مسلمة صَاحب مَالك يجْزِيه مسح ثُلثَيْهِ وَقَالَ أَشهب وَأَبُو الْفرج يجْزِيه الثُّلُث وروى
البرقي عَن أَشهب يجْزِيه مقدم رَأسه وَهُوَ قَول الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَاللَّيْث وَظَاهر مَذْهَب مَالك الِاسْتِيعَاب وعنهم يجْزِيه أدنى مَا يُطلق عَلَيْهِ اسْم الْمسْح
......
(2/241)
قَالَ مهنى سَأَلت أَبَا عبد الله يَعْنِي أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل عَن الْوضُوء مرّة مرّة فَقَالَ الْأَحَادِيث فِيهِ ضَعِيفَة وَفِيه نظر لِأَنَّهُ صَحَّ من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا الْمَذْكُور وَجَمِيع مَا ذكره البُخَارِيّ وَقع فِي حَدِيث ابْن مَاجَه عَن عبد الله بن عَامر حَدثنَا شريك عَن ثَابت الْبنانِيّ قَالَ سَأَلت أَبَا جَعْفَر قلت لَهُ حَدثَك جَابر بن عبد الله أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تَوَضَّأ مرّة مرّة قَالَ نعم قلت مرَّتَيْنِ مرَّتَيْنِ وَثَلَاثًا ثَلَاثًا قَالَ نعم قلت قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ روى وَكِيع هَذَا عَن ثَابت قلت لأبي جَعْفَر حَدثَك جَابر أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تَوَضَّأ مرّة مرّة وَهَذَا أصح من حَدِيث شريك لِأَنَّهُ روى من غير وَجه هَذَا غير ثَابت نَحْو رِوَايَة وَكِيع وَشريك كثير الْغَلَط وَسُئِلَ البُخَارِيّ عَن الْحَدِيثين فِيمَا ذكره فِي الْعِلَل الْكَبِير فَقَالَ الصَّحِيح مَا رَوَاهُ وَكِيع وَحَدِيث شريك لَيْسَ بِصَحِيح وَلما ذكر الْبَزَّار حَدِيث شريك قَالَ لَا نعلمهُ يروي عَن جَابر إِلَّا بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَاد وَلَا رَوَاهُ عَن مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ إِلَّا أَبُو حَمْزَة الثمالِي انْتهى وَفِيه نظر
.......ز
(2/242)
حَاصِل الْمَعْنى لم يَأْتِ فِي شَيْء من الْأَحَادِيث المرفوعة فِي صفة وضوء النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام أَنه زَاد على ثَلَاث بل ورد عَنهُ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام ذمّ من زَاد عَلَيْهَا وَهُوَ فِيمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من طَرِيق عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده أَن النَّبِي صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تَوَضَّأ ثَلَاثًا ثَلَاثًا ثمَّ قَالَ من زَاد على هَذَا أَو نقص فقد أَسَاءَ وظلم. وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ تَقِيّ الدّين فِي الإِمَام هَذَا الحَدِيث صَحِيح عِنْد من يصحح حَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده لصِحَّة الْإِسْنَاد إِلَى عَمْرو فَإِن قلت كَيفَ يكون ظَالِما فِي النُّقْصَان وَقد ورد فِي الْأَحَادِيث الْوضُوء مرّة مرّة ومرتين مرَّتَيْنِ
.........
(2/243)
وَقَالَ بعض الشَّارِحين قَول البُخَارِيّ هَذَا إِشَارَة إِلَى نقل الْإِجْمَاع على منع الزِّيَادَة على الثَّلَاث قلت وَفِيه نظر فَإِن الشَّافِعِي رَضِي الله عَنهُ قَالَ فِي الْأُم لَا أحب الزِّيَادَة عَلَيْهَا فَإِن زَاد لم أكره إِن شَاءَ الله تَعَالَى وَحَاصِل مَا ذكره الشَّافِعِيَّة فِي الْمَسْأَلَة ثَلَاثَة أوجه. أَصَحهَا أَن الزِّيَادَة عَلَيْهَا مَكْرُوهَة كَرَاهَة تَنْزِيه. وَثَانِيها أَنَّهَا حرَام. وَثَالِثهَا أَنَّهَا خلاف الأولى وَأبْعد قوم فَقَالُوا أَنه إِذا زَاد على الثَّلَاث يبطل الْوضُوء كَمَا لَو زَاد فِي الصَّلَاة حَكَاهُ الدَّارمِيّ فِي استذكاره عَنْهُم وَهُوَ خطأ ظَاهر وَخلاف مَا عَلَيْهِ الْعلمَاء
.........
(2/ 245)
لْأَحْكَام قد تخْتَلف باخْتلَاف محلهَا وَقد كَانَ الْوضُوء فِي صدر الْإِسْلَام وَاجِبا لكل صَلَاة فقد ثَبت أَنه كَانَ مُخْتَصًّا بِوَقْت مَعَ كَونه رَافعا للْحَدَث اتِّفَاقًا وَلَا يلْزم من انتهائه فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت بانتهاء وَقت الصَّلَاة إِلَّا يكون رَافعا للْحَدَث ثمَّ زَالَ ذَلِك الْوُجُوب كَمَا عرف.
.........
(2/245)
ن الصَّلَوَات كلهَا مفتقرة إِلَى الطَّهَارَة وَيدخل فِيهَا صَلَاة الْجِنَازَة وَالْعِيدَيْنِ وَغَيرهمَا وَحكى عَن الشّعبِيّ وَمُحَمّد بن جرير الطَّبَرِيّ أَنَّهُمَا أجازا صَلَاة الْجِنَازَة بِغَيْر وضوء وَهُوَ بَاطِل لعُمُوم هَذَا الحَدِيث وَالْإِجْمَاع وَمن الْغَرِيب أَن قَوْلهمَا قَالَ بِهِ بعض الشَّافِعِيَّة فَلَو صلى مُحدثا مُتَعَمدا بِلَا عذر أَثم وَلَا يكفر عِنْد الْجُمْهُور وَبِه قَالَت الشَّافِعِيَّة وَحكى عَن أبي حنيفَة أَنه يكفر لتلاعبه
.......ز
(2/ 248)
لْقَاعِدَة فِي التغليب أَن يغلب الْمُذكر على الْمُؤَنَّث لَا بِالْعَكْسِ وَالْأَمر هُنَا بِالْعَكْسِ لتأنيث الْغرَّة وتذكير التحجيل قلت نقل عَن ابْن بابشاد أَنه قَالَ تَغْلِيب الْمُؤَنَّث على الْمُذكر وَقع فِي موضِعين أَحدهمَا ضبعان للخفة وَالْآخر فِي بَاب التَّارِيخ وَأَن التَّارِيخ عِنْد الْعَرَب من اللَّيْل لَا من النَّهَار فغلبوا اللَّيْلَة على النَّهَار وَالثَّانِي مَرْدُود لما ذكرنَا أَن حَقِيقَة التغليب أَن
جْتَمع شَيْئَانِ ويغلب أَحدهمَا على الآخر وَهَذَا لم يجْتَمع فِيهِ شَيْئَانِ وَإِنَّمَا جعلت التَّارِيخ بالليلة دون النَّهَار لِأَن أشهر الْعَرَب قمرية فَافْهَم
......
(2/249)
من اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْكُم إِلَى آخِره من الحَدِيث لِأَن الْمَرْفُوع مِنْهُ إِلَى قَوْله من آثَار الْوضُوء وَبَاقِي ذَلِك من قَول أبي هُرَيْرَة أدرجه فِي آخر الحَدِيث وَقد أنكر ذَلِك بعض الشَّارِحين فَقَالَ وَفِي هَذِه الدَّعْوَى بعد عِنْدِي قلت لَيْسَ فِيهَا بعد وَكَيف وَقد رَوَاهُ أَحْمد رَحمَه الله من طَرِيق فليح عَن نعيم وَفِي آخِره قَالَ نعيم لَا أَدْرِي قَوْله من اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَى آخِره من قَول النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَو من قَول أبي هُرَيْرَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ وَقد روى هَذَا الحَدِيث عشرَة من الصَّحَابَة وَلَيْسَ فِي رِوَايَة وَاحِد مِنْهُم هَذِه الْجُمْلَة وَكَذَا رَوَاهُ جمَاعَة عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة وَلَيْسَ فِي رِوَايَة أحد مِنْهُم غير مَا وجد فِي رِوَايَة نعيم عَنهُ فَهَذَا كُله أَمارَة الإدراج وَالله أعلم
.........
(2/249)وَادّعى ابْن بطال ثمَّ القَاضِي عِيَاض ثمَّ ابْن التِّين اتِّفَاق الْعلمَاء على أَنه لَا يسْتَحبّ الزِّيَادَة فَوق الْمرْفق والكعب وَهِي دَعْوَى بَاطِلَة فقد ثَبت ذَلِك عَن فعل رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأبي هُرَيْرَة وَعمل الْعلمَاء وفتواهم عَلَيْهِ فهم محجوجون بِالْإِجْمَاع وَقد ثَبت عَن ابْن عمر رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا من فعله أخرجه ابْن أبي شيبَة وَأَبُو عبيد بِإِسْنَاد حسن ثمَّ اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي الْقدر الْمُسْتَحبّ من التَّطْوِيل فِي التحجيل فَقيل إِلَى الْمنْكب وَالركبَة وَقد ثَبت عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة رِوَايَة ورأيا وَقيل الْمُسْتَحبّ الزِّيَادَة إِلَى نصف الْعَضُد والساق وَقيل إِلَى فَوق ذَلِك وَنقل ذَلِك عَن الْبَغَوِيّ وَقَالَ بعض الشَّافِعِيَّة حاصلها ثَلَاثَة أوجه: أَحدهَا أَنه يسْتَحبّ الزِّيَادَة فَوق الْمرْفقين والكعبين من غير تَوْقِيت وَثَانِيها إِلَى نصف الْعَضُد والساق وَثَالِثهَا إِلَى الْمنْكب والركبتين قَالَ وَالْأَحَادِيث تَقْتَضِي ذَلِك كُله وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ تَقِيّ الدّين الْقشيرِي لَيْسَ فِي الحَدِيث تَقْيِيد وَلَا تَحْدِيد لمقدار مَا يغسل من العضدين والساقين وَقد اسْتعْمل أَبُو هُرَيْرَة الحَدِيث على إِطْلَاقه وَظَاهره من طلب إطالة الْغرَّة فَغسل إِلَى قريب من الْمَنْكِبَيْنِ وَلم ينْقل ذَلِك عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَلَا كثر اسْتِعْمَاله فِي الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ فَلذَلِك لم يقل بِهِ الْفُقَهَاء وَرَأَيْت بعض النَّاس قد ذكر أَن حد ذَلِك نصف الْعَضُد والساق انْته
..........
(2/ 249)
قلت قَوْله لم يقل بِهِ الْفُقَهَاء مَرْدُود بِمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ وَمن أَوْهَام ابْن بطال وَالْقَاضِي عِيَاض إنكارهما على أبي هُرَيْرَة بُلُوغه المَاء إِلَى إبطَيْهِ وَأَن أحدا لم يُتَابِعه عَلَيْهِ فقد قَالَ بِهِ القَاضِي حُسَيْن وَآخَرُونَ من الشَّافِعِيَّة وَفِي مُصَنف ابْن أبي شيبَة حَدثنَا وَكِيع عَن الْعمريّ عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا أَنه كَانَ رُبمَا بلغ بِالْوضُوءِ إبطه فِي الصَّيف فَإِن قلت روى ابْن أبي شيبَة أَيْضا عَن وَكِيع عَن عقبَة بن أبي صَالح عَن إِبْرَاهِيم أَنه كرهه قلت هَذَا مَرْدُود بِذَاكَ فَإِن قلت اسْتدلَّ ابْن بطال فِيمَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ وَمن تبعه أَيْضا بقوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من زَاد على هَذَا اَوْ نقص فقد أَسَاءَ وظلم قلت هَذَا اسْتِدْلَال فَاسد لِأَن المُرَاد بِهِ الزِّيَادَة فِي عدد المرات أَو النَّقْص عَن الْوَاجِب أَو الثَّوَاب الْمُرَتّب على نقص الْعدَد لَا الزِّيَادَة على تَطْوِيل الْغرَّة أَو التحجيل وَكَذَلِكَ تَأْوِيل ابْن بطال الِاسْتِطَاعَة فِي الحَدِيث على إطالة الْغرَّة والتحجيل بالمواظبة على الْوضُوء لكل صَلَاة فتطول غرته بتقوية نور أَعْضَائِهِ وَبِأَن الطول والدوام مَعْنَاهُمَا مُتَقَارب فَاسد وَوَجهه ظَاهر وَكَذَلِكَ قَوْله الْوَجْه لَا سَبِيل إِلَى الزِّيَادَة فِي غسله إِذْ اسْتِيعَاب الْوَجْه بِالْغسْلِ وَاجِب فَاسد لَا مَكَان
..........
(2/250)
مَاعَة من الْعلمَاء على أَن الْوضُوء من خَصَائِص هَذِه الْأمة وَبِه جزم الْحَلِيمِيّ فِي منهاجه وَفِي الصَّحِيح أَيْضا لكم سيماء لَيست لأحد من الْأُمَم تردون عَليّ غرا محجلين من أثر الْوضُوء وَقَالَ الْآخرُونَ لَيْسَ الْوضُوء مُخْتَصًّا بِهَذِهِ الْأمة وَإِنَّمَا الَّذِي اخْتصّت بِهِ الْغرَّة والتحجيل وَادعوا أَنه الْمَشْهُور من قَول الْعلمَاء وَاحْتَجُّوا بقوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هَذَا وضوئي ووضوء الْأَنْبِيَاء قبلي وَأجَاب الْأَولونَ عَن هَذَا بِوَجْهَيْنِ أَحدهمَا أَنه حَدِيث ضَعِيف وَالْآخر أَنه لَو صَحَّ لاحتمل اخْتِصَاص الْأَنْبِيَاء عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام فِي هَذِه الخصوصية وامتازت بالغرة والتحجيل وَلَكِن ورد فِي حَدِيث جريج كَمَا سَيَأْتِي فِي مَوْضِعه أَنه قَامَ فَتَوَضَّأ وَصلى ثمَّ كلم الْغُلَام وَثَبت أَيْضا عِنْد البُخَارِيّ فِي قصَّة سارة عَلَيْهَا السَّلَام مَعَ الْملك الَّذِي أَعْطَاهَا هَاجر أَن سارة لما هم الْملك بالدنو مِنْهَا قَامَت تتوضأ وَتصلي وَفِيهِمَا دلَالَة على أَن الْوضُوء كَانَ مَشْرُوعا لَهُم وعَلى هَذَا فَيكون خَاصَّة هَذِه الْأمة الْغرَّة والتحجيل الناشئين عَن الْوضُوء لَا أصل الْوضُوء وَنقل الزناتي الْمَالِكِي شَارِح الرسَالَة عَن الْعلمَاء أَن الْغرَّة والتحجيل حكم ثَابت لهَذِهِ الْأمة من تَوَضَّأ مِنْهُم وَمن لم يتَوَضَّأ كَمَا قَالُوا لَا يكفر أحد من أهل الْقبْلَة كل من آمن بِهِ من أمته سَوَاء صلى أَو لم يصل وَهَذَا نقل غَرِيب وَظَاهر الْأَحَادِيث يَقْتَضِي خُصُوصِيَّة ذَلِك لمن تَوَضَّأ مِنْهُم وَفِي صَحِيح ابْن حبَان يَا رَسُول الله كَيفَ تعرف من لم يَرك من أمتك قَالَ غر محجلون بلق من آثَار الْوضُوء

...............
(2/ 251)
عبد الله بن زيد بن عَاصِم بن كَعْب بن عَمْرو بن عَوْف بن مبدول بن غنم بن مَازِن بن النجار الْأنْصَارِيّ الْمَازِني من بني مَازِن ابْن النجار الْمدنِي لَهُ ولأبويه صُحْبَة ولأخيه حبيب بن زيد الَّذِي قطعه مُسَيْلمَة عضوا عضوا فَقضى أَن عبد الله هُوَ الَّذِي شَارك وحشيا فِي قتل مُسَيْلمَة وَهُوَ رَاوِي هَذَا الحَدِيث وَحَدِيث صَلَاة الاسْتِسْقَاء
..........
(2/ 253)
ن من تَيَقّن الطَّهَارَة وَشك فِي الْحَدث يحكم بِبَقَائِهِ على الطَّهَارَة سَوَاء حصل الشَّك فِي الصَّلَاة أَو خَارِجهَا وَهَذَا بالاجماع بَين الْفُقَهَاء إِلَّا عَن مَالك رِوَايَتَانِ إِحْدَاهمَا أَنه يلْزمه الْوضُوء إِن كَانَ شكه خَارج الصَّلَاة وَلَا يلْزمه إِن كَانَ فِي الصَّلَاة وَالْأُخْرَى يلْزمه بِكُل حَال وحكيت الأولى عَن الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَهُوَ وَجه شَاذ عِنْد الشَّافِعِيَّة ذكره الرَّافِعِيّ وَالنَّوَوِيّ فِي الرَّوْضَة وحكيت الثَّانِيَة أَيْضا وَجها للشَّافِعِيَّة وَهُوَ غَرِيب وَعَن مَالك رِوَايَة ثَالِثَة رَوَاهَا ابْن قَانِع عَنهُ أَنه لَا وضوء عَلَيْهِ كَمَا قَالَه الْجُمْهُور وحكاها ابْن بطال عَنهُ وَنقل القَاضِي ثمَّ الْقُرْطُبِيّ عَن ابْن حبيب الْمَالِكِي أَن هَذَا الشَّك فِي الرّيح دون غَيره من الْأَحْدَاث وَكَأَنَّهُ تبع ظَاهر الحَدِيث وَاعْتذر عَنهُ بعض الْمَالِكِيَّة بِأَن الرّيح لَا يتَعَلَّق بِالْمحل مِنْهُ شَيْء بِخِلَاف الْبَوْل وَالْغَائِط وَعَن بعض أَصْحَاب مَالك أَنه إِن كَانَ الشَّك فِي سَبَب حَاضر كَمَا فِي الحَدِيث طرح الشَّك وَإِن كَانَ فِي سَبَب مُتَقَدم فَلَا وَأما إِذا تَيَقّن الْحَدث وَشك فِي الطَّهَارَة فَإِنَّهُ يلْزمه الْوضُوء بِالْإِجْمَاع
.......ز
(2/ 254)
فَكل هَذِه الشكوك لَا تَأْثِير لَهَا وَالْأَصْل عدم الْحَادِث. وَقَالَت الشَّافِعِيَّة تستثنى من هَذِه الْقَاعِدَة بضع عشرَة مَسْأَلَة. مِنْهَا من شكّ فِي خُرُوج وَقت الْجُمُعَة قبل الشُّرُوع فِيهَا قيل أَو فِيهَا وَمن شكّ فِي ترك بعض وضوء أَو صَلَاة بعد الْفَرَاغ لَا أثر لَهُ على الْأَصَح. وَمِنْهَا عشر ذكرهن ابْن الْقَاص بتَشْديد الصَّاد الْمُهْملَة من الشَّافِعِيَّة فِي مُدَّة خف وَإِن إِمَامه مُسَافر أَو وصل وَطنه أَو نوى إِقَامَة وَمسح مُسْتَحَاضَة وثوب خفيت نَجَاسَته وَمَسْأَلَة الظبية وَبطلَان التَّيَمُّم بتوهم المَاء وَتَحْرِيم صيد جرحه فَغَاب فَوَجَدَهُ مَيتا قَالَ الْقفال لم يعْمل بِالشَّكِّ فِي شَيْء مِنْهَا لِأَن الأَصْل فِي الأولى الْغسْل وَفِي الثَّانِيَة الْإِتْمَام وَكَذَا فِي الثَّالِثَة وَالرَّابِعَة أَن أوجبناه وَالْخَامِسَة وَالسَّادِسَة اشْتِرَاط الطَّهَارَة وَلَو ظنا أَو استصحابا وَالسَّابِعَة بَقَاء النَّجَاسَة وَالثَّامِنَة لقُوَّة الظَّن والتاسعة للشَّكّ فِي شَرط التَّيَمُّم وَهُوَ عدم المَاء وَفِي الصَّيْد تَحْرِيمه إِن قُلْنَا بِهِ الثَّانِي من الْأَحْكَام مَا قالته الشَّافِعِيَّة لَا فرق فِي الشَّك بَين تَسَاوِي الِاحْتِمَالَيْ  نِ فِي وجوب الْحَدث وَعَدَمه وَبَين تَرْجِيح أَحدهمَا وَغَلَبَة الظَّن فِي أَنه لَا وضوء عَلَيْهِ فالشك عِنْدهم خلاف الْيَقِين وَإِن كَانَ خلاف الِاصْطِلَاح الأصولي وَقَوْلهمْ مُوَافق لقَوْل أهل اللُّغَة الشَّك خلاف الْيَقِين نعم يسْتَحبّ الْوضُوء احْتِيَاطًا فَلَو بَان حَدثهُ أَولا فَوَجْهَانِ أصَحهمَا لَا يجْزِيه هَذَا الْوضُوء لتردده فِي نِيَّته بِخِلَاف مَا إِذا تَيَقّن الْحَدث وَشك فِي الطَّهَارَة فَتَوَضَّأ ثمَّ بَان مُحدثا فَإِنَّهُ يجْزِيه قطعا
..........
(2/257)
موقف الْمَأْمُوم الْوَاحِد عَن يَمِين الإِمَام وَعَن سعيد بن الْمسيب أَن موقف الْوَاحِد مَعَ الإِمَام عَن يسَاره وَعَن أَحْمد إِن وقف عَن يسَاره بطلت صلَاته وَقَالَ ابْن بطال وَهُوَ رد على أبي حنيفَة فِي قَوْله أَن الإِمَام إِذا صلى مَعَ رجل وَاحِد أَنه يقوم خَلفه لَا عَن يَمِينه وَهُوَ مُخَالف لفعل الشَّارِع قلت هَذَا بَاطِل وَلَيْسَ هُوَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة وَابْن بطال جازف فِي كَلَامه وَقد قَالَ صَاحب الْهِدَايَة وَمن صلى مَعَ وَاحِد أَقَامَهُ عَن يَمِينه لحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا فَإِنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى بِهِ وأقامه عَن يَمِينه وَلَا يتَأَخَّر عَن الإِمَام وَإِن صلى خَلفه أَو فِي يسَاره جَازَ وَهُوَ مسيء لِأَنَّهُ خلاف السّنة هَذَا هُوَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة فَكيف شنع عَلَيْهِ ابْن بطال مَعَ إساءة الْأَدَب على الإِمَام
........
(2/ ص259)
عَرَفَة على وزن فعلة اسْم للزمان وَهُوَ الْيَوْم التَّاسِع من ذِي الْحجَّة وَهَذَا هُوَ الصَّحِيح وَقيل عَرَفَة وعرفات كِلَاهُمَا اسمان للمكان الْمَخْصُوص وَقَالَ الصغاني وَيَوْم عَرَفَة التَّاسِع من ذِي الْحجَّة وَتقول هَذَا يَوْم عَرَفَة غير منون وَلَا تدْخلهَا الْألف وَاللَّام وعرفات الْموضع الَّذِي يقف الْحَاج بِهِ يَوْم عَرَفَة قَالَ الله تَعَالَى {فَإِذا أَفَضْتُم من عَرَفَات} وَهِي اسْم فِي لفظ الْجمع فَلَا تجمع قَالَ الْفراء لَا وَاحِد لَهَا وَقَول النَّاس نزلنَا عَرَفَة شَبيه بمولد وَلَيْسَ بعربي مَحْض سميت بِهِ لِأَن آدم عرف حَوَّاء بهَا فَإِن الله تَعَالَى أهبط آدم بِالْهِنْدِ وحواء بجدة فتعارفا فِي الْموقف أَو لِأَن جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام عرف إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام الْمَنَاسِك هُنَاكَ أَو للجبال الَّتِي فِيهَا وَالْجِبَال الَّتِي هِيَ الْأَعْرَاف وكل بَاب فَهُوَ عرف وَمِنْه عرف الديك أَو لِأَن النَّاس يعترفون فِيهَا بِذُنُوبِهِمْ ويسألون غفرانها وَقيل لِأَنَّهَا مَكَان مقدس مُعظم كَأَنَّهُ قد عرف أَي طيب
الْمزْدَلِفَة هِيَ مَوضِع مَخْصُوص بَين عَرَفَات وَمنى وَقيل سميت بهَا لِأَن الْحجَّاج يزدلفون فِيهَا إِلَى الله تَعَالَى أَي يَتَقَرَّبُون بِالْوُقُوفِ فِيهَا إِلَيْهِ وَيُسمى أَيْضا جمعا لِأَن آدم اجْتمع فِيهَا مَعَ حَوَّاء عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام وازدلف إِلَيْهَا أَي دنا فَلذَلِك سميت مُزْدَلِفَة أَيْضا وَعَن قَتَادَة لِأَنَّهُ يجمع فِيهَا بَين الصَّلَاتَيْنِ قلت الْمزْدَلِفَة بِضَم الْمِيم من الازدلاف وَهُوَ التَّقَرُّب أَو الِاجْتِمَاع فَمن الأول قَوْله تَعَالَى {وأزلفت الْجنَّة لِلْمُتقين} أَي قربت 
........
(2/260)فِيهِ دَلِيل لأبي حنيفَة وَمُحَمّد بن الْحسن فِيمَا ذَهَبا إِلَيْهِ من وجوب تَأْخِير صَلَاة الْمغرب إِلَى وَقت الْعشَاء حَتَّى لَو صلى الْمغرب فِي الطَّرِيق لم يجز وَعَلِيهِ إِعَادَتهَا مَا لم يطلع الْفجْر وَبِه قَالَ زفر وَجَمَاعَة من الْكُوفِيّين وَقَالَ مَالك لَا يجوز أَن يُصليهَا قبلهَا إِلَّا من بِهِ أَو بدابته عذر فَلهُ أَن يُصليهَا قبلهَا بِشَرْط كَونه بعد مغيب الشَّفق وَحكى ابْن التِّين عَن الْمُدَوَّنَة أَنه يُعِيد إِذا صلى الْمغرب قبل أَن يَأْتِي الْمزْدَلِفَة أَو جمع بَينهَا وَبَين الْعشَاء بعد مغيب الشَّفق وَقبل أَن يَأْتِيهَا وَعَن أَشهب الْمَنْع إِلَّا أَن يكون صلى قبل مغيب الشَّفق فَيُعِيد الْعشَاء بعْدهَا أبدا وَبئسَ مَا صنع وَقيل يُعِيد الْأَخِيرَة فَقَط وَقَالَ فِي المعونة إِن صلى الْمغرب بِعَرَفَة فِي وَقتهَا فقد ترك الِاخْتِيَار وَالسّنة ويجزيه خلافًا لأبي حنيفَة وَقَالَ أَشهب وَإِذا أسْرع فوصل الْمزْدَلِفَة قبل مغيب الشَّفق جمع وَخَالفهُ ابْن الْقَاسِم فَقَالَ لَا يجمع حَتَّى يغيب وَقَالَت الشَّافِعِيَّة لَو جمع بَينهمَا فِي وَقت الْمغرب فِي أَرض عَرَفَات أَو فِي الطَّرِيق أَو فِي مَوضِع آخر وَصلى كل صَلَاة فِي وَقتهَا جَازَ جَمِيع ذَلِك وَإِن خَالف الْأَفْضَل وَبِه قَالَ جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَقَالَ بِهِ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَأَشْهَب وفقهاء أَصْحَاب الحَدِيث

(2/263)
وَوَقع فِي الْمُسْتَصْفى للغزالي أَن ابْن عَبَّاس مَعَ كَثْرَة رِوَايَته قيل أَنه لم يسمع من النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام إِلَّا أَرْبَعَة أَحَادِيث لصِغَر سنه وَصرح بذلك فِي حَدِيث إِنَّمَا الرِّبَا فِي النَّسِيئَة وَقَالَ حَدثنِي بِهِ أُسَامَة بن زيد وَلما روى حَدِيث قطع التَّلْبِيَة حِين رمى جَمْرَة الْعقبَة قَالَ حَدثنِي بِهِ أخي الْفضل
.....
(2/ 264)
الْجمع بَين الْمَضْمَضَة وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  ق بغرفة وَهُوَ حجَّة للشَّافِعِيَّة فِي أحد الْوُجُوه فيهمَا وَقَالُوا فِي كيفيتها خَمْسَة أوجه الأول أَن يجمع بَينهمَا بغرفة يتمضمض مِنْهَا ثَلَاثًا ثمَّ يستنشق مِنْهَا ثَلَاثًا. وَالثَّانِي أَن يجمع أَيْضا بغرفة لَكِن يتمضمض مِنْهَا ثمَّ يستنشق ثمَّ يتمضمض مِنْهَا ثمَّ يستنشق ثمَّ يتمضمض مِنْهَا ثمَّ يستنشق وَلَفظ الرَّاوِي هَهُنَا يحْتَمل هذَيْن الْوَجْهَيْنِ. وَالثَّالِث أَنه يتمضمض ويستنشق بِثَلَاث غرفات يتمضمض من كل وَاحِدَة ثمَّ يستنشق مِنْهَا. وَالرَّابِع أَن يفصل بَينهمَا بغرفتين فيتمضمض من إِحْدَاهمَا بِثَلَاث ثمَّ يستنشق من الْأُخْرَى ثَلَاثًا. وَالْخَامِس أَن يفصل بست غرفات يتمضمض بِثَلَاث ثمَّ يستنشق بِثَلَاث. قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي وَالأَصَح أَن الْأَفْضَل هُوَ الرَّابِع وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ هُوَ الثَّالِث وَاتَّفَقُوا على أَن الْمَضْمَضَة على كل قَول مُقَدّمَة على الِاسْتِنْشَاق وَهل هُوَ تَقْدِيم اسْتِحْبَاب أَو اشْتِرَاط فِيهِ وَجْهَان أظهرهمَا اشْتِرَاط لاخْتِلَاف العضوين
نص فِي الْأُم وَهُوَ نَص مُخْتَصر الْمُزنِيّ أَن الْجمع أفضل وَنَصّ الْبُوَيْطِيّ أَن الْفَصْل أفضل وَنَقله التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن الشَّافِعِي قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ قَالَ صَاحب الْمُهَذّب القَوْل بِالْجمعِ أَكثر فِي كَلَام الشَّافِعِي وَهُوَ أَيْضا أَكثر فِي الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة وَالْجَوَاب عَن كل مَا روى من ذَلِك أَنه مَحْمُول على الْجَوَاز وَقَالَ المرغيناني لَو أَخذ المَاء بكفه وتمضمض بِبَعْضِه واستنشق بِالْبَاقِي جَازَ وعَلى عَكسه لَا يجوز لصيرورة المَاء مُسْتَعْملا وَالْجَوَاب عَمَّا ورد فِي الحَدِيث فَتَمَضْمَض واستنشق من كف وَاحِد أَنه مُحْتَمل لِأَنَّهُ يحْتَمل أَنه تمضمض واستنشق بكف وَاحِد بِمَاء وَاحِد وَيحْتَمل أَنه فعل ذَلِك بكف وَاحِد بمياه لَا يقوم بِهِ حجَّة أَو يرد هَذَا الْمُحْتَمل إِلَى الْمُحكم الَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ تَوْفِيقًا بَين الدَّلِيلَيْنِ
أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تَوَضَّأ فَمَضْمض ثَلَاثًا واستنشق ثَلَاثًا فَأخذ لكل وَاحِدَة مَاء جَدِيدا وَكَذَا روى عَنهُ أَبُو دَاوُد فِي سنَنه وَسكت عَنهُ وَهُوَ دَلِيل رِضَاهُ بِالصِّحَّةِ. ثمَّ اعْلَم أَن السّنة أَن تكون الْمَضْمَضَة وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  ق باليمنى وَقَالَ بَعضهم الْمَضْمَضَة بِالْيَمِينِ وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  ق باليسار لِأَن الْفَم مطهرة وَالْأنف مقذرة واليمنى للاطهار واليسار للاقذار وَلنَا مَا روى عَن الْحسن بن عَليّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا أَنه استنثر بِيَمِينِهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ مُعَاوِيَة جهلت السّنة فَقَالَ كَيفَ أَجْهَل السّنة وَالسّنة من بُيُوتنَا خرجت أما علمت أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ الْيَمين للْوَجْه واليسار للمقعد كَذَا ذكره صَاحب الْبَدَائِع وَالتَّرْتِيب بَينهمَا سنة ذكره فِي الْخُلَاصَة لِأَنَّهُ لم ينْقل عَن النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام فِي صفة وضوئِهِ إِلَّا هَكَذَا.
.....
(2/266)
أَن مسح الرَّأْس بِغَيْر أَخذ مَاء جَدِيد وَاحْتج بِهِ بَعضهم على أَنه يمسح رَأسه بِفضل الذِّرَاع كَمَا ورد فِي سنَن أبي دَاوُد أَنه عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام مسح رَأسه بِفضل مَا كَانَ فِي يَده وَهَذَا قَول الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَالْحسن وَعُرْوَة وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَمَالك لَا يجْزِيه أَن يمسح بِفضل ذِرَاعَيْهِ وَلَا لحيته وَأَجَازَهُ ابْن الْمَاجشون فِي تَخْلِيل اللِّحْيَة إِذا نفذ مِنْهُ المَاء وَقد قُلْنَا أَن فِي الْكَلَام حذفا دلّ عَلَيْهِ مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد ثمَّ قبض قَبْضَة من المَاء ثمَّ نفض يَده ثمَّ مسح رَأسه فَافْهَم

........
(2/266)
لَكِن لما كَانَ حَال الوقاع أبعد حَال من ذكر الله تَعَالَى وَمَعَ ذَلِك تسن التَّسْمِيَة فِيهِ فَفِي سَائِر الْأَحْوَال بِالطَّرِيقِ الأولى فَلذَلِك أوردهُ البُخَارِيّ فِي هَذَا الْبَاب للتّنْبِيه على مَشْرُوعِيَّة التَّسْمِيَة عِنْد الْوضُوء فَإِن قلت كَانَ الْمُنَاسب أَن يذكر حَدِيث لَا وضوء لمن لم يذكر اسْم الله عَلَيْهِ قلت هَذَا الحَدِيث لَيْسَ على شَرطه وَإِن كثرت طرقه وَقد طعن فِيهِ الْحفاظ واستدركوا على الْحَاكِم تَصْحِيحه بِأَنَّهُ انْقَلب عَلَيْهِ إِسْنَاده واشتبه وَقَالَ الإِمَام أَحْمد لَا أعلم فِي التَّسْمِيَة حَدِيثا ثَابتا قلت هَذَا
لحَدِيث رَوَاهُ يَعْقُوب بن سَلمَة عَن أَبِيه عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد وَغَيره وَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ فِي تَارِيخه الْكَبِير لَا يعرف لسَلمَة سَماع من أبي هُرَيْرَة وَلَا ليعقوب من أَبِيه وَأخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه من حَدِيث سعيد بن زيد عَن النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام وَرَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم وَصَححهُ وَفِي إِسْنَاده أَبُو ثعال عَن رَبَاح عَن جدته وَقَالَ ابْن الْقطَّان فِي كتاب الْوَهم وَالْإِيهَام فِيهِ ثَلَاث مَجَاهِيل الْأَحْوَال جدة رَبَاح لَا يعرف لَهَا اسْم وَلَا حَال وَلَا يعرف بِغَيْر هَذَا ورباح أَيْضا مَجْهُول الْحَال وَكَذَلِكَ أَبُو ثعال وَقَالَ ابْن أبي حَاتِم فِي كتاب الْعِلَل هَذَا الحَدِيث لَيْسَ عندنَا بِذَاكَ الصَّحِيح وَأَبُو ثعال مَجْهُول ورباح مَجْهُول وَرَوَاهُ ابْن مَاجَه أَيْضا من حَدِيث أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ عَن النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام وَالْحَاكِم وَصَححهُ وَفِي إِسْنَاده ربيح بن عبد الرَّحْمَن وهومنكر الحَدِيث قَالَ البُخَارِيّ وَأَصَح مَا فِي التَّسْمِيَة حَدِيث أنس أَن رَسُول الله عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام وضع يَده فِي الْإِنَاء الَّذِي فِيهِ المَاء وَقَالَ توضؤوا بِسم الله الحَدِيث وَبِه احْتج الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي كِتَابه الْمعرفَة وَيقرب مِنْهُ حَدِيث كل أَمر ذِي بَال الحَدِيث
........
(2/268)
وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: قيل المُرَاد أَنه لَا يصرعه الشَّيْطَان وَقيل لَا يطعن فِيهِ عِنْد وِلَادَته بِخِلَاف غَيره قَالَ وَلم نحمله على الْعُمُوم فِي جَمِيع الضَّرَر لوُجُود الوسوسة والإغراء يَعْنِي الْحمل على فعل الْمعاصِي وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ لم يضرّهُ بِأَن يفتنه بالْكفْر
.........
(2/ 268)
وَاسْتحبَّ الْغَزالِيّ فِي الْأَحْيَاء أَن يقْرَأ بعد بِسم الله قل هُوَ الله أحد وَيكبر ويهلل وَيَقُول بِسم الله الْعلي الْعَظِيم اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَلْهَا ذُرِّيَّة طيبَة إِن كنت قدرت ولدا يخرج من صلبي قَالَ وَإِذا قربت الأنزال فَقل فِي نَفسك وَلَا تحرّك بِهِ شفتيك {الْحَمد لله الَّذِي خلق من المَاء بشرا}
..........
(2/ 269)
لَ ابْن بطال لما كَانَ فِي هَذَا الْحَث على التَّسْمِيَة فِي كل حَال اسْتحبَّ مَالك التَّسْمِيَة عِنْد الْوضُوء قلت فِيهِ مَذَاهِب أَحدهَا أَنه سنة وَلَيْسَت بواجبة فَلَو تَركهَا عمدا صَحَّ وضوؤه وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَجُمْهُور الْعلمَاء وَهُوَ أظهر الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَن أَحْمد وَعبارَة ابْن بطال أَن مَالِكًا استحبها وَكَذَا عَامَّة أهل الْفَتْوَى. الثَّانِي أَنَّهَا وَاجِبَة وَهِي رِوَايَة عَن أَحْمد وَقَول أهل الظَّاهِر. الثَّالِث أَنَّهَا وَاجِبَة إِن تَركهَا عمدا بطلت طَهَارَته وَإِن تَركهَا سَهوا أَو مُعْتَقدًا أَنَّهَا غير وَاجِبَة لم تبطل طَهَارَته وَهُوَ قَول إِسْحَق بن رَاهَوَيْه كَمَا حَكَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ عَنهُ الرَّابِع أَنَّهَا لَيست بمستحبة وَهِي رِوَايَة عَن أبي حنيفَة وَعَن مَالك رِوَايَة أَنَّهَا بِدعَة وَقَالَ مَا سَمِعت بِهَذَا يُرِيد أَن يذبح وَفِي رِوَايَة أَنَّهَا مُبَاحَة لَا فضل فِي فعلهَا وَلَا فِي تَركهَا
........
(2/ 270)
وَزعم ابْن الْأَعرَابِي أَن أصل الْخبث فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب الْمَكْرُوه فَإِن كَانَ من الْكَلَام فَهُوَ الشتم وَإِن كَانَ من الْملَل فَهُوَ الْكفْر وَإِن كَانَ من الطَّعَام فَهُوَ الْحَرَام وَإِن كَانَ من الشَّرَاب فَهُوَ الضار وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَنْبَارِي وَصَاحب الْمُنْتَهى الْخبث الْكفْر وَيُقَال الشَّيْطَان والخبائث الْمعاصِي جمع خبيثة وَيُقَال الْخبث خلاف طيب الْفِعْل من فجور وَغَيره والخبائث الْأَفْعَال المذمومة والخصال الرَّديئَة
........
(2/ 271)
هَذَا الحَدِيث أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد عَن عَمْرو بن مَرْزُوق عَن شُعْبَة عَن قَتَادَة عَن النَّضر بن أنس عَن زيد بن أَرقم عَن النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام وَلَفظه فَإِذا أَتَى أحدكُم الْخَلَاء وَأخرجه النَّسَائِيّ وَابْن ماجة أَيْضا وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ حَدِيث زيد بن أَرقم فِي إِسْنَاده اضْطِرَاب وَأَشَارَ إِلَى اخْتِلَاف الرِّوَايَة فِيهِ وَسَأَلَ التِّرْمِذِيّ البُخَارِيّ عَنهُ فَقَالَ لَعَلَّ قَتَادَة سَمعه من الْقَاسِم بن عَوْف الشَّيْبَانِيّ وَالنضْر بن أنس عَن أنس وَلم يقْض فِيهِ بِشَيْء وَلِهَذَا أخرجه ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان وَقَالَ الْبَزَّار اخْتلفُوا فِي إِسْنَاده وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم مُخْتَلف فِيهِ على قَتَادَة وَقد احْتج مُسلم بِحَدِيث لِقَتَادَة عَن النَّضر عَن زيد وَرَوَاهُ سعيد عَن الْقَاسِم وكلا الإسنادين على شَرط الصَّحِيح وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد الإشبيلي اخْتلف فِي إِسْنَاده وَالَّذِي أسْندهُ ثِقَة قلت هَذَا الْكَلَام غير جيد لِأَنَّهُ لم يرم بِالْإِرْسَال حَتَّى يكون الحكم لمن أسْندهُ وَإِنَّمَا رمى بِالِاضْطِرَابِ عَن قَتَادَة
.....
(2/ 271)
قَالَ ابْن بطال فِيهِ جَوَاز ذكر الله تَعَالَى على الْخَلَاء وَهَذَا مِمَّا اخْتلفت فِيهِ الْآثَار فروى عَن النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام أَنه أقبل من نَحْو بِئْر جمل فَلَقِيَهُ رجل فَسلم عَلَيْهِ فَلم يرد عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام حَتَّى تيَمّم بالجدار وَاخْتلف فِي ذَلِك أَيْضا الْعلمَاء فَروِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه كره أَن يذكر الله تَعَالَى عِنْد الْخَلَاء وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء وَمُجاهد وَالشعْبِيّ وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَة لَا يذكر الله فِيهِ بِلِسَانِهِ بل بِقَلْبِه وَأَجَازَ ذَلِك جمَاعَة من الْعلمَاء وروى ابْن وهب أَن عبد الله بن عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ كَانَ يذكر الله تَعَالَى فِي المرحاض وَقَالَ الْعَرْزَمِي قلت لِلشَّعْبِيِّ أعطس وَأَنا فِي الْخَلَاء أَحْمد الله قَالَ لَا حَتَّى تخرج فَأتيت النَّخعِيّ فَسَأَلته عَن ذَلِك فَقَالَ لي احْمَد الله فَأَخْبَرته بقول الشّعبِيّ فَقَالَ النَّخعِيّ الْحَمد يصعد وَلَا يهْبط وَهُوَ قَول ابْن سِيرِين وَمَالك. وَقَالَ ابْن بطال وَهَذَا الحَدِيث حجَّة لمن أجَاز ذَلِك قلت فِيهِ نظر لَا يخفى وَذكر البُخَارِيّ فِي كتاب خلق الله تَعَالَى أَفعَال الْعباد عَن عَطاء رَحمَه الله الْخَاتم فِيهِ ذكر الله لَا بَأْس أَن يدْخل بِهِ الْإِنْسَان الكنيف أَو يلم بأَهْله وَهُوَ فِي يَده لَا بَأْس بِهِ وَهُوَ قَول الْحسن وَذكر وَكِيع عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب مثله قَالَ البُخَارِيّ وَقَالَ طَاوس فِي المنطقة يكون على الرجل فِيهَا الدَّرَاهِم يقْضِي حَاجته لَا بَأْس بذلك وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم لَا بُد للنَّاس من نفقاتهم وَأحب بعض النَّاس أَن لَا يدْخل الْخَلَاء بالخاتم فِيهِ ذكر الله تَعَالَى قَالَ البُخَارِيّ وَهَذَا من غير تَحْرِيم يَصح. وَأما حَدِيث بِئْر جمل فَهُوَ على الِاخْتِيَار وَالْأَخْذ بِالِاحْتِيَاطِ وَالْفضل لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ من شَرط رد السَّلَام أَن يكون على وضوء قَالَه الطَّحَاوِيّ وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ أَن ذَلِك مِنْهُ كَانَ على وَجه التَّأْدِيب للْمُسلمِ عَلَيْهِ أَن لَا يسلم بَعضهم على بعض على الْحَدث وَذَلِكَ نَظِير نَهْيه وهم كَذَلِك أَن يحدث بَعضهم بَعْضًا بقوله لَا يتحدث المتغوطان على طوفهما يَعْنِي حاجتهما فَإِن الله يمقت على ذَلِك وروى أَبُو عُبَيْدَة الْبَاجِيّ عَن الْحسن عَن الْبَراء رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ أَنه سلم على النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام وَهُوَ يتَوَضَّأ فَلم يرد عَلَيْهِ شَيْئا حَتَّى فرغ
.........
(2/ 272)
وَحَمَّاد هُوَ ابْن سَلمَة بن دِينَار أَبُو سَلمَة الربعِي وَكَانَ يعد من الابدال وعلامة الابدال أَن لَا يُولد لَهُم تزوج سبعين امْرَأَة فَلم يُولد لَهُ وَقيل فضل حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة بن دِينَار على حَمَّاد بن زيد بن دِرْهَم كفضل الدِّينَار على الدِّرْهَم مَاتَ سنة سبع وَسِتِّينَ وَمِائَة روى لَهُ الْجَمَاعَة وَالْبُخَارِيّ مُتَابعَة
.......
(2/273)ا الْحِكْمَة فِي قَوْله غفرانك إِذا خرج من الْخَلَاء قلت قد ذكرُوا فِيهِ أوجها وأحسنها أَنه إِنَّمَا يسْتَغْفر من تَركه ذكر الله تَعَالَى مُدَّة مكثه فِي الْخَلَاء وَيقرب مِنْهُ مَا قيل أَنه لشكر النِّعْمَة الَّتِي أنعم عَلَيْهِ بهَا إِذْ أطْعمهُ وهضمه فَحق على من خرج سالما مِمَّا استعاذه مِنْهُ أَن يُؤَدِّي شكر النِّعْمَة فِي إعاذته وَإجَابَة سُؤَاله وَأَن يسْتَغْفر الله تَعَالَى خوفًا أَن لَا يُؤَدِّي شكر تِلْكَ النعم

..........
(2/ 274)
وَقَالَ ابْن بطال أَن مَالِكًا روى فِي موطئِهِ عَن عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ أَنه كَانَ يتَوَضَّأ بِالْمَاءِ وضوأ لما تَحت الْإِزَار قَالَ مَالك يُرِيد الِاسْتِنْجَاء بِالْمَاءِ وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ فِي الحَدِيث اسْتِحْبَاب الِاسْتِنْجَاء بِالْمَاءِ وَإِن كَانَت الْحِجَارَة مجزئة وَكره قوم من السّلف الِاسْتِنْجَاء بِالْمَاءِ وَزعم بعض الْمُتَأَخِّرين أَن المَاء نوع من المطعوم فكرهه لأجل ذَلِك وَكَانَ بعض الْقُرَّاء يكره الْوضُوء فِي مشارع الْمِيَاه الْجَارِيَة وَكَانَ يسْتَحبّ أَن يُؤْخَذ لَهُ المَاء فِي ركوة وَنَحْوهَا
لأنه
لم يبلغهُ أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تَوَضَّأ على نهر أَو مشرع فِي مَاء جَار قَالَ وَهَذَا عِنْدِي من أجل أَنه لم يكن بِحَضْرَتِهِ الْمِيَاه الْجَارِيَة والأنهار فَأَما من كَانَ بَين ظهراني مياه جَارِيَة فَأَرَادَ أَن يشرع فِيهَا وَيتَوَضَّأ مِنْهَا كَانَ لَهُ ذَلِك من غير حرج وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ اخْتلف فِي الْمَسْأَلَة فَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُور أَن الْأَفْضَل أَن يجمع بَين المَاء وَالْحجر فيستعمل الْحجر أَولا لتخف النَّجَاسَة وتقل مباشرتها بِيَدِهِ ثمَّ يسْتَعْمل المَاء فَإِن أَرَادَ الِاقْتِصَار على أَحدهمَا جَازَ وَسَوَاء وجد الآخر أَو لم يجده فَإِن اقْتصر فالماء أفضل من الْحجر لِأَن المَاء يطهر الْمحل طَهَارَة حَقِيقِيَّة وَأما الْحجر فَلَا يطهر وَإِنَّمَا يُخَفف النَّجَاسَة ويبيح الصَّلَاة مَعَ النَّجَاسَة المعفو عَنْهَا وَذهب بَعضهم إِلَى أَن الْحجر أفضل وَرُبمَا أوهم كَلَام بَعضهم أَن المَاء لَا يجزىء وَقَالَ ابْن حبيب الْمَالِكِي لَا يجزىء الْحجر إِلَّا لمن عدم المَاء
.........
(2/ 278)
احْتج أَبُو حنيفَة رَضِي الله عَنهُ بِالْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُور على عدم جَوَاز اسْتِقْبَال الْقبْلَة واستدبارها بالبول وَالْغَائِط سَوَاء كَانَ فِي الصَّحرَاء أَو فِي الْبُنيان أخذا فِي ذَلِك بِعُمُوم الحَدِيث هُوَ مَذْهَب مُجَاهِد وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وسُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ وَأبي ثَوْر وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الرَّاوِي أَيْضا وَهُوَ أَبُو أَيُّوب الْأنْصَارِيّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ وَلِأَن الْمَنْع لأجل تَعْظِيم الْقبْلَة وَهُوَ مَوْجُود فِي الصَّحرَاء والبنيان فالجواز فِي الْبُنيان إِن كَانَ لوُجُود الْحَائِل فَهُوَ مَوْجُود فِي الصَّحرَاء فِي الْبِلَاد النائية لِأَن بَينهَا وَبَين الْكَعْبَة جبالا وأودية وَغير ذَلِك لَا سِيمَا عِنْد من يَقُول بكروية الأَرْض فَإِنَّهُ لَا موازاة إِذْ ذَاك بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ وَمَا ورد من قَول الشّعبِيّ أَنه علل ذَلِك بِأَن لله خلقا من عباده يصلونَ فِي الصَّحرَاء فَلَا تستقبلوهم وَلَا تستدبروهم وَأَنه لَا يُوجد فِي الْأَبْنِيَة فَهُوَ تَعْلِيل فِي مُقَابلَة النَّص وَلَهُم فِي ذَلِك أَحَادِيث أُخْرَى كلهَا عَامَّة فِي النَّهْي مِنْهَا حَدِيث عبد الله بن الْحَارِث بن جُزْء أَنا أول من سمع النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول لَا يبولن أحدكُم مُسْتَقْبل الْقبْلَة وَأَنا أول من حدث النَّاس بذلك فَإِن قلت قَالَ ابْن يُونُس فِي تَارِيخه وَهُوَ حَدِيث مَعْلُول قلت لَا الْتِفَات إِلَى قَوْله هَذَا فَإِن ابْن حبَان قد صَححهُ
.....
(2/ 278)
مَّ اعْلَم أَن حَاصِل مَا للْعُلَمَاء فِي ذَلِك أَرْبَعَة مَذَاهِب. أَحدهَا الْمَنْع الْمُطلق وَقد ذَكرْنَاهُ. الثَّانِي الْجَوَاز مُطلقًا وَهُوَ قَول عُرْوَة بن الزبير وَرَبِيعَة الرَّأْي وَدَاوُد وَرَأى أَي هَؤُلَاءِ أَن حَدِيث أبي أَيُّوب مَنْسُوخ وَزَعَمُوا أَن ناسخه حَدِيث مُجَاهِد عَن جَابر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ نَهَانَا رَسُول الله عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام أَن نستقبل الْقبْلَة أَو نستدبرها ببول ثمَّ رَأَيْته قبل أَن يقبض بعام يستقبلها أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه وَابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان وَالْحَاكِم وَزعم أَنه صَحِيح على شَرط مُسلم وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ حَدِيث حسن غَرِيب قلت قَول الْحَاكِم صَحِيح على شَرط مُسلم غير صَحِيح لِأَن أبان رَاوِيه عَن مُجَاهِد عَن جَابر لم يخرج لَهُ مُسلم شَيْئا والْحَدِيث حَدِيثه وَعَلِيهِ يَدُور نعم صَححهُ البُخَارِيّ فِيمَا سَأَلَهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ عَنهُ فَقَالَ حَدِيث صَحِيح ذكره فِي الخلافيات للبيهقي وتقريب المدارك فِي الْكَلَام على موطأ مَالك فَإِن قلت قَالَ ابْن حزم هَذَا حَدِيث ضَعِيف لِأَنَّهُ رَوَاهُ أبان بن صَالح وَلَيْسَ هُوَ الْمَشْهُور قلت هَذَا مَرْدُود بتصحيح البُخَارِيّ وَغَيره وَقَالَ يحيى بن معِين وَأَبُو زرْعَة وَأَبُو حَاتِم وَيَعْقُوب بن شيبَة وَالْعجلِي أبان بن صَالح ثِقَة وَقَالَ النَّسَائِيّ كَانَ حَاكما بِالْمَدِينَةِ وَلَيْسَ بِهِ بَأْس فَأَي شهرة أرفع من هَذِه وَقَالَ الْبَزَّار هَذَا حَدِيث لَا نعرفه ويروى عَن جَابر بِهَذَا اللَّفْظ بِإِسْنَاد أحسن من هَذَا الْإِسْنَاد فَإِن قلت قَالَ أَبُو عمر فِي التَّمْهِيد رد أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل حَدِيث جَابر رَضِي الله عَنهُ هَذَا وَهُوَ حَدِيث لَيْسَ بِصَحِيح فيعرج عَلَيْهِ لِأَن أبان ضَعِيف قلت إِن أَرَادَ بقوله رده أَحْمد الْعَمَل بِهِ فمحتمل وَإِن أَرَادَ بِهِ الرَّد الصناعي فَغير مُسلم لثُبُوته فِي مُسْنده لم يضْرب عَلَيْهِ كعادته فِيمَا لَيْسَ بِصَحِيح عِنْده أَو مَرْدُود على مَا بَينه الْحَافِظ أَبُو مُوسَى الْمَدِينِيّ فِي خَصَائِص مُسْنده وَأما تَضْعِيفه الحَدِيث بِأَبَان فَغير موجه لثُبُوت توثيقه من الْجَمَاعَة الَّذين ذَكَرْنَاهُمْ وَأما قَول التِّرْمِذِيّ حسن غَرِيب فَهُوَ وَإِن كَانَ جمعا بَين الضدين بِحَسب الظَّاهِر وَلكنه لَعَلَّه أَرَادَ تفرد بعض رُوَاته وَكَأَنَّهُ يُشِير إِلَى أَن أبان هُوَ الْمُنْفَرد بِهِ فِيمَا أرى وَالله أعلم. وَأما دَعْوَى النّسخ الْمَذْكُور فَلَيْسَتْ بظاهرة بل هُوَ اسْتِدْلَال ضَعِيف لِأَنَّهُ لَا يُصَار إِلَيْهِ إِلَّا عِنْد تعذر الْجمع وَهُوَ مُمكن كَمَا سَيَجِيءُ بَيَانه إِن شَاءَ الله تَعَالَى على أَن حَدِيث جَابر مَحْمُول على أَنه رَآهُ فِي بِنَاء أَو نَحوه لِأَن ذَلِك هُوَ الْمَعْهُود من حَال النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام لمبالغته فِي التستر. الْمَذْهَب الثَّالِث أَنه لَا يجوز الِاسْتِقْبَال فِي الْأَبْنِيَة والصحراء وَيجوز الاستدبار فيهمَا وَهُوَ إِحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَن أبي حنيفَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ. الرَّابِع أَنه يحرم الِاسْتِقْبَال والاستدبار فِي الصَّحرَاء دون الْبُنيان وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَإِسْحَاق وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة وَهُوَ مَرْوِيّ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن عمر رَضِي الله عَنْهُم وَاسْتَدَلُّوا بِحَدِيث ابْن عمر رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا الْآتِي ذكره عَن قريب إِن شَاءَ الله تَعَالَى وَهَذِه الْمذَاهب الْأَرْبَعَة مَشْهُورَة عَن الْعلمَاء وَلم يذكر النَّوَوِيّ فِي شرح الْمَذْهَب غَيرهَا وَكَذَلِكَ عَامَّة شرَّاح البُخَارِيّ وَهَهُنَا ثَلَاثَة مَذَاهِب أُخْرَى
ي الْبُنيان فَقَط تمسكا بِظَاهِر حَدِيث ابْن عمر وَهُوَ مَرْوِيّ عَن أبي يُوسُف. وَمِنْهَا التَّحْرِيم مُطلقًا حَتَّى فِي الْقبْلَة المنسوخة وَهِي بَيت الْمُقَدّس وَهُوَ محكي عَن إِبْرَاهِيم وَابْن سِيرِين عملا بِحَدِيث معقل الْأَسدي الْمَذْكُور عَن قريب. وَمِنْهَا أَن التَّحْرِيم مُخْتَصّ بِأَهْل الْمَدِينَة وَمن كَانَ على سمتها وَأما من كَانَت قبلته فِي جِهَة الْمشرق أَو الْمغرب فَيجوز لَهُ الِاسْتِقْبَال والاستدبار مُطلقًا لعُمُوم قَوْله عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام شرقوا أَو غربوا قَالَه أَبُو عوَانَة صَاحب الْمُزنِيّ وبعكسه قَالَ البُخَارِيّ وَاسْتدلَّ بِهِ على أَنه لَيْسَ فِي الْمشرق وَلَا فِي الْمغرب قبله
.....
(2/ 279)
استنبط ابْن التِّين مِنْهُ منع اسْتِقْبَال النيرين فِي حَالَة الْغَائِط وَالْبَوْل وَكَأَنَّهُ قاسه على اسْتِقْبَال الْقبْلَة وَلَيْسَ الْقيَاس بِظَاهِر على مَا لَا يخف
........
(2/ 281)
وَوَقع فِي صَحِيح ابْن حبَان مُسْتَقْبل الْقبْلَة مستدبر الشَّام وَكَأَنَّهُ مقلوب وَالله أعلم. فَإِن قلت كَيفَ نظر ابْن عمر إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَهُوَ فِي تِلْكَ الْحَالة وَلَا يجوز ذَلِك قلت وَقعت مِنْهُ تِلْكَ اتِّفَاقًا من غير قصد لذَلِك فَنقل مَا رَآهُ وقصده ذَلِك لَا يجوز كَمَا لَا يتَعَمَّد الشُّهُود النّظر إِلَى الزِّنَا ثمَّ يجوز أَن يَقع أَبْصَارهم عَلَيْهِ ويتحملوا الشَّهَادَة بعد ذَلِك وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي يحْتَمل أَن يكون ابْن عمر قصد ذَلِك وَرَأى رَأسه دون مَا عداهُ من بدنه ثمَّ تَأمل قعوده فَعرف كَيفَ هُوَ جَالس ليستفيد فعله فَنقل مَا شَاهد قَوْله وَقَالَ أَي ابْن عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا قَوْله لَعَلَّك الْخطاب فِيهِ لواسع أَي لَعَلَّك من الَّذين لَا يعْرفُونَ السّنة إِذْ لَو كنت عَارِفًا بِالسنةِ لعرفت جَوَاز اسْتِقْبَال بَيت الْمُقَدّس وَلما الْتفت إِلَى قَوْلهم وَإِنَّمَا كنى عَن الْجَاهِلين بِالسنةِ بالذين يصلونَ على أوراكهم لِأَن الْمُصَلِّي على الورك لَا يكون إِلَّا جَاهِلا بِالسنةِ وَإِلَّا لما صلى عَلَيْهِ وَالسّنة فِي السُّجُود التخوية أَي لَا يلصق الرجل بِالْأَرْضِ بل يرفع عَنْهَا قَوْله فَقلت لَا أَدْرِي أَي قَالَ وَاسع لَا أَدْرِي أَنا مِنْهُم أم لَا وَلَا أَدْرِي السّنة فِي اسْتِقْبَال بَيت الْمُقَدّس
........
(ج2/ 281)
وَاهُ ابْن مَاجَه بِسَنَد صَحِيح عَن أبي بكر بن أبي شيبَة وَعلي بن مُحَمَّد ثَنَا وَكِيع عَن حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة عَن خَالِد الْحذاء عَن خَالِد بن أبي الصَّلْت عَن عرَاك بن مَالك عَنْهَا قَالَت ذكر عِنْد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قوم يكْرهُونَ أَن يستقبلوا الْقبْلَة بفروجهم فَقَالَ أَرَاهُم قد فعلوا استقبلوا بمقعدتي الْقبْلَة قلت فِي علل التِّرْمِذِيّ قَالَ مُحَمَّد هَذَا حَدِيث فِيهِ اضْطِرَاب وَالصَّحِيح عَن عَائِشَة قَوْلهَا وَقَالَ ابْن حزم هَذَا حَدِيث سَاقِط لِأَن خَالِد بن أبي الصَّلْت مَجْهُول لَا يدْرِي من هُوَ وَأَخْطَأ فِيهِ عبد الرَّزَّاق فَرَوَاهُ عَن خَالِد الْحذاء عَن كثير بن أبي الصَّلْت وَهَذَا أبطل وأبطل لِأَن الْحذاء لم يدْرك كثيرا انْتهى كَلَامه قَوْله ابْن أبي الصَّلْت لَا يدْرِي من هُوَ غير مُسلم لِأَن ابْن حبَان ذكره فِي الثِّقَات وَلِأَن بخشلا ذكر أَنه كَانَ عينا لعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز رَضِي الله عَنهُ بواسط وَذكر من صَلَاحه وَدينه وَقَوله كثير بن أبي الصَّلْت لَيْسَ كَذَلِك وَإِنَّمَا الْمَذْكُور عِنْد البُخَارِيّ فِي تَارِيخه وَعند ابْن أبي حَاتِم فِي كِتَابه الْجرْح وَالتَّعْدِيل كثير بن الصَّلْت وَكَذَا ذكره أَبُو عمر العسكري وَابْن حبَان وَابْن مَنْدَه والبارودي وَآخَرُونَ وَلَعَلَّ ذَلِك يكون من خطأ عبد الرَّزَّاق فِيهِ وَقَالَ الإِمَام أَحْمد رَحمَه الله أحسن مَا روى فِي الرُّخْصَة حَدِيث عرَاك وَإِن كَانَ مُرْسلا(2/284)
الْحجب ثَلَاثَة الأول الْأَمر بستر وجوههن يدل عَلَيْهِ قَوْله تَعَالَى {يَا أَيهَا النَّبِي قل لِأَزْوَاجِك وبناتك وَنسَاء الْمُؤمنِينَ يدنين عَلَيْهِنَّ من جلابيبهن} الْآيَة قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض والحجاب الَّذِي خص بِهِ خلاف أُمَّهَات الْمُؤمنِينَ هُوَ فرض عَلَيْهِنَّ بِلَا خلاف فِي الْوَجْه وَالْكَفَّيْنِ فَلَا يجوز لَهُنَّ كشف ذَلِك لشهادة وَلَا لغَيْرهَا الثَّانِي هُوَ الْأَمر بإرخاء الْحجاب بَينهُنَّ وَبَين النَّاس يدل عَلَيْهِ قَوْله تَعَالَى {وَإِذا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنّ  َ مَتَاعا فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ من وَرَاء حجاب} الثَّالِث هُوَ الْأَمر بمنعهن من الْخُرُوج من الْبيُوت إِلَّا لضَرُورَة شَرْعِيَّة فَإِذا
خرجن لَا يظهرن شخصهن كَمَا فعلت حَفْصَة يَوْم مَاتَ أَبوهَا سترت شخصها حِين خرجت وَزَيْنَب عملت لَهَا قبَّة لما توفيت وَكَانَ لَهُنَّ فِي التستر عِنْد قَضَاء الْحَاجة ثَلَاث حالات الأولى بالظلمة لِأَنَّهُنَّ كن يخْرجن بِاللَّيْلِ دون النَّهَار كَمَا قَالَت عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث كن يخْرجن بِاللَّيْلِ
ي حَدِيث عَائِشَة فِي قصَّة الْإِفْك فَخرجت معي أم مسطح قبل المناصع وَهُوَ متبرزنا وَكُنَّا لَا نخرج إِلَّا لَيْلًا الحَدِيث ثمَّ نزل الْحجاب فتسترن بالثياب لَكِن رُبمَا كَانَت أشخاصهن تتَمَيَّز وَلِهَذَا قَالَ عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ قد عرفناك يَا سَوْدَة وَهَذِه هِيَ الْحَالة الثَّانِيَة ثمَّ لما اتَّخذت الكنف فِي الْبيُوت منعن عَن الْخُرُوج مِنْهَا وَهِي الْحَالة الثَّالِثَة فَدلَّ عَلَيْهِ حَدِيث عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا فِي قصَّة الْإِفْك فَإِن فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ قبل أَن تتَّخذ الكنف وَكَانَت قصَّة الْإِفْك قبل نزُول آيَة الْحجاب وَالله أعلم
........
(2/ 284)
دِيث عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ قلت يَا رَسُول الله إِن نِسَاءَك يدخلن عَلَيْهِنَّ الْبر والفاجر فَلَو أمرتهن أَن يحتجبن فَنزلت آيَة الْحجاب
فضل عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ فَإِن الله تَعَالَى أيد بِهِ الدّين وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي وَهَذِه من إِحْدَى الثَّلَاث الَّتِي وَافق فِيهَا نزُول الْقُرْآن قلت هَذِه إِحْدَى مَا وَافق فِيهَا ربه وَالثَّانيَِة فِي قَوْله {عَسى ربه إِن طَلَّقَكُن} وَالثَّالِثَة {وَاتَّخذُوا من مقَام إِبْرَاهِيم مصلى} وَهَذِه الثَّلَاثَة ثَابِتَة فِي الصَّحِيح. وَالرَّابِعَة مُوَافقَة فِي أسرى بدر. وَالْخَامِسَة فِي منع الصَّلَاة على الْمُنَافِقين وَهَاتَانِ فِي صَحِيح مُسلم. وَالسَّادِسَة مُوَافَقَته فِي آيَة الْمُؤمنِينَ وروى أَبُو دَاوُد الطَّيَالِسِيّ فِي مُسْنده من حَدِيث عَليّ بن زيد وَافَقت رَبِّي لما نزلت {ثمَّ أَنْشَأْنَاهُ خلقا آخر} فَقلت أَنا {تبَارك الله أحسن الْخَالِقِينَ} فَنزلت. وَالسَّابِعَة مُوَافَقَته فِي تَحْرِيم الْخمر
والثامنة : موافقته 
ي قَوْله {من كَانَ عدوا لله وَمَلَائِكَته} الْآيَة ذكره الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ قدمنَا فِي الْكتاب الْكَبِير أَنه وَافق ربه تَعَالَى تِلَاوَة وَمعنى فِي أحد عشر موضعا وَفِي جَامع التِّرْمِذِيّ مصححا عَن ابْن عمر رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا مَا نزل بِالنَّاسِ أَمر قطّ فَقَالُوا فِيهِ وَقَالَ عمر فِيهِ إِلَّا نزل فِيهِ الْقُرْآن على نَحْو مَا قَالَ عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ. 
...........
(2/ 286)
ذَات مرّة وَذَات يَوْم قِطْعَة من الزَّمَان ذَات مرّة وَذَات يَوْم وَالْآخر أَن ذَات لَيْسَ لَهما تمكن فِي ظروف الزَّمَان لِأَنَّهُمَا ليسَا من أَسمَاء الزَّمَان وَزعم السُّهيْلي أَن ذَات مرّة وَذَات يَوْم لَا يتصرفان فِي لُغَة خثعم وَلَا غَيرهَا وَحكى عَن سِيبَوَيْهٍ أَنه ادّعى جَوَاز التَّصَرُّف فِي ذَات فِي لُغَة خثعم
..........
(2/ 291)
حَدثنَا مُوسَى عَن أبي عوَانَة عَن مُغيرَة عَن إِبْرَاهِيم عَن عَلْقَمَة دخلت الشَّام فَصليت رَكْعَتَيْنِ فَقلت اللَّهُمَّ يسر لي جَلِيسا صَالحا فَرَأَيْت شَيخا مُقبلا فَلَمَّا دنا قلت أَرْجُو أَن يكون اسْتَجَابَ قَالَ مِمَّن أَنْت قلت من أهل الْكُوفَة قَالَ أفلم يكن فِيكُم صَاحب النَّعْلَيْنِ والوساد والمطهرة الحَدِيث وَأَرَادَ بِإِخْرَاج طرف هَذَا الحَدِيث هَهُنَا مَعَ حَدِيث أنس رَضِي الله عَنهُ التَّنْبِيه على مَا ترْجم عَلَيْهِ من حمل المَاء إِلَى الكنيف لأجل التطهر
..........
(2/292)
وَفِي البُخَارِيّ قَالَ الزبير بن الْعَوام رَأَيْت سعيد بن العَاصِي وَفِي يَدي عنزة فأطعن بهَا فِي عينه حَتَّى أخرجتها متفقئة على حدقته فَأَخذهَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَكَانَت تحمل بَين يَدَيْهِ وَبعده بَين يَدي أبي بكر وَعمر وَعُثْمَان وَعلي رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم ثمَّ طلبَهَا ابْن الزبير رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا فَكَانَت عِنْده حَتَّى قتل. وَفِي مَفَاتِيح الْعُلُوم لأبي عبد الله مُحَمَّد بن أَحْمد الْخَوَارِزْمِي  ّ هَذِه الحربة وَتسَمى العنزة كَانَ النَّجَاشِيّ أهداها للنَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام فَكَانَت تُقَام بَين يَدَيْهِ إِذا خرج إِلَى الْمصلى وتوارثها من بعده الْخُلَفَاء رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم وَفِي الطَّبَقَات أهْدى النَّجَاشِيّ إِلَى النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام ثَلَاث عنزات فَأمْسك وَاحِدَة لنَفسِهِ وَأعْطى عليا وَاحِدَة وَأعْطى عمر وَاحِدَة
....................(2/ 282)
قَالَ ابْن الْأَعرَابِي برز بِكَسْر الرَّاء إِذا ظهر بعد خمول وبرز بِفَتْحِهَا إِذا خرج إِلَى البرَاز للغائط وَهُوَ الفضاء الْوَاسِع قَالَ الْفراء هُوَ الْموضع الَّذِي لَيْسَ فِيهِ خمر من شجر وَلَا غَيره وَالْبرَاز الْحَاجة سميت باسم الصَّحرَاء كَمَا سميت بالغائط وَمِنْه حَدِيث النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام اتَّقوا الْملَاعن الثَّلَاث. البرَاز فِي الْمَوَارِد. وقارعة الطَّرِيق. والظل والمناسبة بَين الْبَابَيْنِ ظَاهِرَة لِأَن فِي الأول حكم التبرز وَهنا حكم البرَاز
............(2/284)

............(2/284)الْحجب ثَلَاثَة الأول الْأَمر بستر وجوههن يدل عَلَيْهِ قَوْله تَعَالَى {يَا أَيهَا النَّبِي قل لِأَزْوَاجِك وبناتك وَنسَاء الْمُؤمنِينَ يدنين عَلَيْهِنَّ من جلابيبهن} الْآيَة قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض والحجاب الَّذِي خص بِهِ خلاف أُمَّهَات الْمُؤمنِينَ هُوَ فرض عَلَيْهِنَّ بِلَا خلاف فِي الْوَجْه وَالْكَفَّيْنِ فَلَا يجوز لَهُنَّ كشف ذَلِك لشهادة وَلَا لغَيْرهَا الثَّانِي هُوَ الْأَمر بإرخاء الْحجاب بَينهُنَّ وَبَين النَّاس يدل عَلَيْهِ قَوْله تَعَالَى {وَإِذا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنّ  َ مَتَاعا فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ من وَرَاء حجاب} الثَّالِث هُوَ الْأَمر بمنعهن من الْخُرُوج من الْبيُوت إِلَّا لضَرُورَة شَرْعِيَّة فَإِذاخرجن لَا يظهرن شخصهن كَمَا فعلت حَفْصَة يَوْم مَاتَ أَبوهَا سترت شخصها حِين خرجت وَزَيْنَب عملت لَهَا قبَّة لما توفيت وَكَانَ لَهُنَّ فِي التستر عِنْد قَضَاء الْحَاجة ثَلَاث حالات الأولى بالظلمة لِأَنَّهُنَّ كن يخْرجن بِاللَّيْلِ دون النَّهَار كَمَا قَالَت عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث كن يخْرجن بِاللَّيْلِي حَدِيث عَائِشَة فِي قصَّة الْإِفْك فَخرجت معي أم مسطح قبل المناصع وَهُوَ متبرزنا وَكُنَّا لَا نخرج إِلَّا لَيْلًا الحَدِيث ثمَّ نزل الْحجاب فتسترن بالثياب لَكِن رُبمَا كَانَت أشخاصهن تتَمَيَّز وَلِهَذَا قَالَ عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ قد عرفناك يَا سَوْدَة وَهَذِه هِيَ الْحَالة الثَّانِيَة ثمَّ لما اتَّخذت الكنف فِي الْبيُوت منعن عَن الْخُرُوج مِنْهَا وَهِي الْحَالة الثَّالِثَة فَدلَّ عَلَيْهِ حَدِيث عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا فِي قصَّة الْإِفْك فَإِن فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ قبل أَن تتَّخذ الكنف وَكَانَت قصَّة الْإِفْك قبل نزُول آيَة الْحجاب وَالله أعلم........(2/ 284)دِيث عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ قلت يَا رَسُول الله إِن نِسَاءَك يدخلن عَلَيْهِنَّ الْبر والفاجر فَلَو أمرتهن أَن يحتجبن فَنزلت آيَة الْحجابفضل عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ فَإِن الله تَعَالَى أيد بِهِ الدّين وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي وَهَذِه من إِحْدَى الثَّلَاث الَّتِي وَافق فِيهَا نزُول الْقُرْآن قلت هَذِه إِحْدَى مَا وَافق فِيهَا ربه وَالثَّانيَِة فِي قَوْله {عَسى ربه إِن طَلَّقَكُن} وَالثَّالِثَة {وَاتَّخذُوا من مقَام إِبْرَاهِيم مصلى} وَهَذِه الثَّلَاثَة ثَابِتَة فِي الصَّحِيح. وَالرَّابِعَة مُوَافقَة فِي أسرى بدر. وَالْخَامِسَة فِي منع الصَّلَاة على الْمُنَافِقين وَهَاتَانِ فِي صَحِيح مُسلم. وَالسَّادِسَة مُوَافَقَته فِي آيَة الْمُؤمنِينَ وروى أَبُو دَاوُد الطَّيَالِسِيّ فِي مُسْنده من حَدِيث عَليّ بن زيد وَافَقت رَبِّي لما نزلت {ثمَّ أَنْشَأْنَاهُ خلقا آخر} فَقلت أَنا {تبَارك الله أحسن الْخَالِقِينَ} فَنزلت. وَالسَّابِعَة مُوَافَقَته فِي تَحْرِيم الْخمروالثامنة : موافقته ي قَوْله {من كَانَ عدوا لله وَمَلَائِكَته} الْآيَة ذكره الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ قدمنَا فِي الْكتاب الْكَبِير أَنه وَافق ربه تَعَالَى تِلَاوَة وَمعنى فِي أحد عشر موضعا وَفِي جَامع التِّرْمِذِيّ مصححا عَن ابْن عمر رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا مَا نزل بِالنَّاسِ أَمر قطّ فَقَالُوا فِيهِ وَقَالَ عمر فِيهِ إِلَّا نزل فِيهِ الْقُرْآن على نَحْو مَا قَالَ عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ. ...........(2/ 286)ذَات مرّة وَذَات يَوْم قِطْعَة من الزَّمَان ذَات مرّة وَذَات يَوْم وَالْآخر أَن ذَات لَيْسَ لَهما تمكن فِي ظروف الزَّمَان لِأَنَّهُمَا ليسَا من أَسمَاء الزَّمَان وَزعم السُّهيْلي أَن ذَات مرّة وَذَات يَوْم لَا يتصرفان فِي لُغَة خثعم وَلَا غَيرهَا وَحكى عَن سِيبَوَيْهٍ أَنه ادّعى جَوَاز التَّصَرُّف فِي ذَات فِي لُغَة خثعم..........(2/ 291)حَدثنَا مُوسَى عَن أبي عوَانَة عَن مُغيرَة عَن إِبْرَاهِيم عَن عَلْقَمَة دخلت الشَّام فَصليت رَكْعَتَيْنِ فَقلت اللَّهُمَّ يسر لي جَلِيسا صَالحا فَرَأَيْت شَيخا مُقبلا فَلَمَّا دنا قلت أَرْجُو أَن يكون اسْتَجَابَ قَالَ مِمَّن أَنْت قلت من أهل الْكُوفَة قَالَ أفلم يكن فِيكُم صَاحب النَّعْلَيْنِ والوساد والمطهرة الحَدِيث وَأَرَادَ بِإِخْرَاج طرف هَذَا الحَدِيث هَهُنَا مَعَ حَدِيث أنس رَضِي الله عَنهُ التَّنْبِيه على مَا ترْجم عَلَيْهِ من حمل المَاء إِلَى الكنيف لأجل التطهر..........(2/292)وَفِي البُخَارِيّ قَالَ الزبير بن الْعَوام رَأَيْت سعيد بن العَاصِي وَفِي يَدي عنزة فأطعن بهَا فِي عينه حَتَّى أخرجتها متفقئة على حدقته فَأَخذهَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَكَانَت تحمل بَين يَدَيْهِ وَبعده بَين يَدي أبي بكر وَعمر وَعُثْمَان وَعلي رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم ثمَّ طلبَهَا ابْن الزبير رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا فَكَانَت عِنْده حَتَّى قتل. وَفِي مَفَاتِيح الْعُلُوم لأبي عبد الله مُحَمَّد بن أَحْمد الْخَوَارِزْمِي  ّ هَذِه الحربة وَتسَمى العنزة كَانَ النَّجَاشِيّ أهداها للنَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام فَكَانَت تُقَام بَين يَدَيْهِ إِذا خرج إِلَى الْمصلى وتوارثها من بعده الْخُلَفَاء رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم وَفِي الطَّبَقَات أهْدى النَّجَاشِيّ إِلَى النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام ثَلَاث عنزات فَأمْسك وَاحِدَة لنَفسِهِ وَأعْطى عليا وَاحِدَة وَأعْطى عمر وَاحِدَة............(2/ 293)عْلَم أَن العنزة هَل هِيَ قَصِيرَة أَو طَوِيلَة فِيهِ اضْطِرَاب لأهل اللُّغَة صحّح الأول القَاضِي عِيَاض وَالثَّانِي النَّوَوِيّ فِي شَرحه وَجزم الْقُرْطُبِيّ فِي بَاب من قدم من سفر بِأَنَّهَا عَصا مثل نصب الرمْح أَو أَكثر وفيهَا زج وَنَقله ابْن عبيد وَفِي غَرِيب ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ أَنَّهَا مثل الحربة قَالَ الثعالبي فَإِن طَالَتْ شَيْئا فَهِيَ النيزك ومطرد فَإِذا زَاد طولهَا وفيهَا سِنَان عريض فَهِيَ آلَة وحربة وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين العنزة أطول من الْعَصَا وأقصر من الرمْح وَفِيه زج كزج الرمْح وَعبارَة الدَّاودِيّ العنزة العكاز أَو الرمْح أَو الحربة أَو نَحْوهَا يكون فِي أَسْفَلهَا قرن أَو زج وَقَالَ الْحَرْبِيّ عَن الْأَصْمَعِي العنزة مَا دور نصله والآلة والحربة العريضة النصل وَقيل الحربة مَا لم يعرض نصله وَالله أعلم.......(2/ 296)روى أَبُو دَاوُد بِسَنَد صَحِيح من حَدِيث عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا قَالَت كَانَت يَد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْيُمْنَى لطهوره وَطَعَامه وَكَانَت يَده الْيُسْرَى لخلائه وَمَا كَانَ من أَذَى وَأخرجه بَقِيَّة الْجَمَاعَة أَيْضا وروى أَيْضا من حَدِيث حَفْصَة زوج النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام قَالَت كَانَ يَجْعَل يَمِينه لطعامه وَشَرَابه ولباسه وَيجْعَل شِمَاله لما سوى ذَلِك وَظَاهر هَذَا يدل على عُمُوم الحكم على أَنه قد رُوِيَ النَّهْي عَن مَسّه بِالْيَمِينِ مُطلقًا غير مُقَيّد بِحَالَة الْبَوْل فَمن النَّاس من أَخذ بِهَذَا الْمُطلق وَمِنْهُم من حمله على الْخَاص بعد أَن ينظر فِي الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ هَل هما حديثان أَو حَدِيث وَاحِد فَإِن كَانَا حَدِيثا وَاحِدًا مخرجه وَاحِد وَاخْتلفت فِيهِ الروَاة فَيَنْبَغِي حمل الْمُطلق على الْمُقَيد لِأَنَّهَا تكون زِيَادَة من عدل فِي حَدِيث وَاحِد فَتقبل وَإِن كَانَا حديثين فَالْأَمْر فِي حكم الْإِطْلَاق وَالتَّقْيِيد على مَا ذكر فَإِن قلت النَّهْي فِيهِ تَنْزِيه أَو تَحْرِيم قلت للتنزيه عِنْد الْجُمْهُور لِأَن النَّهْي فِيهِ لمعنيين أَحدهمَا لرفع قدر الْيَمين وَالْآخر أَنه لَو بَاشر النَّجَاسَة بهَا يتَذَكَّر عِنْد تنَاوله الطَّعَام مَا باشرت يَمِينه من النَّجَاسَة فينفر طبعه من ذَلِك وَحمله أهل الظَّاهِر على التَّحْرِيم............تَّى قَالَ الْحُسَيْن بن عبد الله الناصري فِي كِتَابه الْبُرْهَان على مَذْهَب أهل الظَّاهِر وَلَو استنجى بِيَمِينِهِ لَا يجْزِيه وَهُوَ وَجه عِنْد الْحَنَابِلَة وَطَائِفَة من الشَّافِعِيَّة............(2/ 300)قَالَ الْخطابِيّ فِيهِ وَجه آخر وَهُوَ رفع الْحَرج فِي الزِّيَادَة على الثَّلَاث وَذَلِكَ أَن مُجَاوزَة الثَّلَاث فِي المَاء عدوان وَترك للسّنة وَالزِّيَادَة فِي الْأَحْجَار لَيست بعدوان وَإِن صَارَت شفعا قلت هَذَا الْوَجْه لَا يفهم من هَذَا الْكَلَام على مَا لَا يخفى على الفطن وَأَيْضًا مُجَاوزَة الثَّلَاث فِي المَاء كَيفَ تكون عُدْوانًا إِذا لم تحصل الطَّهَارَة بِالثلَاثِ وَالزِّيَادَة فِي الْأَحْجَار وَإِن كَانَت شفعا كَيفَ لَا يصير عُدْوانًا وَقد نَص على الإيتار فَافْهَم..........)(2/301)وَكره بعض الْعلمَاء الِاسْتِنْجَاء بِعشْرَة أَشْيَاء الْعظم والرجيع والروث وَالطَّعَام والفحم والزجاج وَالْوَرق والخرق وورق الشّجر والسعتر وَلَو استنجي بهَا أَجزَأَهُ مَعَ الْكَرَاهَة وَقَالَ بعض الشَّافِعِيَّة يجوز الِاسْتِنْجَاء بالعظم إِن كَانَ طَاهِرا لَا زهومة عَلَيْهِ لحُصُول الْمَقْصُود وَلَو أحرق الْعظم الطَّاهِر بالنَّار وَخرج عَن حَال الْعظم فَوَجْهَانِ عِنْد الشَّافِعِيَّة حَكَاهُمَا الْمَاوَرْدِيّ أَحدهمَا يجوز الِاسْتِنْجَاء بِهِ لِأَن النَّار أحالته.........(2/304)اسْتدلَّ بِهِ الطَّحَاوِيّ على عدم اشْتِرَاط الثَّلَاثَة قَالَ لِأَنَّهُ لَو كَانَ شرطا لطلب ثَالِثا كَذَا قَالَه وغفل عَمَّا أخرجه أَحْمد فِي مُسْنده من طَرِيق معمر عَن أبي إِسْحَق عَن عَلْقَمَة عَن ابْن مَسْعُود فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث فَإِن فِيهِ فَألْقى الروثة وَقَالَ أَنَّهَا ركس ائْتِنِي بِحجر وَرِجَاله ثِقَات أثبات وَقد تَابع معمرا عَلَيْهِ أَبُو شيبَة الوَاسِطِيّ أخرجه الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّوَمن أمعن النّظر فِي أَحَادِيث الْبَاب ودقق ذهنه فِي مَعَانِيهَا علم وَتحقّق أَن الحَدِيث حجَّة عَلَيْهِم وَأَن المُرَاد الانقاء لَا التَّثْلِيث وَهُوَ قَول عمر بن الْخطاب رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ حَكَاهُ الْعَبدَرِي وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَدَاوُد وَهُوَ وَجه للشَّافِعِيَّة ايضا........

ا
الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 

تم تلخيص المجلد الثاني ويليه 

المجلد الثالث " باب الوضوء مرة مرة "*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

المجلد الثالث 
الموافق 9/ ذو القعدة / 1441 هجري 
الموافق 30/ يونيو / 2020 ميلادي 
 تلخيص " المجلد الثالث " من عمدة القاري ...

*المجلد الثالث* *(3/6)**قَالَ جُمْهُور أهل اللُّغَة وَالْفُقَهَاء والمحدثون: الاستنثار إِخْرَاج المَاء من الْأنف بعد الإستنشاق،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَعرَابِي وَابْن قُتَيْبَة**:* *الاستنثار هُوَ الِاسْتِنْشَاق**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *الصَّوَاب هُوَ الأول، وَيدل عَلَيْهِ الرِّوَايَة الْأُخْرَى** (**استنشق واستنثر**)* *، فَجمع بَينهمَا**.* *وَقَالَ أهل اللُّغَة**:* *هُوَ مَأْخُوذ من النثرة، وَهِي طرف الْأنف. وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**وغيره : هو الأنف .**..........**(3/7)**ن حَدِيث النَّفس قِسْمَانِ: مَا يهجم عَلَيْهَا ويتعذر دَفعهَا، وَمَا يسترسل مَعهَا وَيُمكن قطعه، فَيحمل الحَدِيث عَلَيْهِ دون الأول لعسر اعْتِبَاره**.* *وَقَوله**: (**يحدث**)* *من بَاب التفعيل وَهُوَ يَقْتَضِي التكسب من أَحَادِيث النَّفس، وَدفع هَذَا مُمكن. وَأما مَا يهجم من الخطرات والوساوس فَإِنَّهُ يتَعَذَّر دَفعه فيعفى عَنهُ،**وَنقل القَاضِي عِيَاض عَن بَعضهم بِأَن المُرَاد**:* *من لم يحصل لَهُ حَدِيث النَّفس أصلا ورأساً،**ورده النَّوَوِيّ فَقَالَ**:* *الصَّوَاب حُصُول هَذِه الْفَضِيلَة مَعَ طريان الخواطر الْعَارِضَة غَيره المستقرة، ثمَّ حَدِيث النَّفس يعم الخواطر الدُّنْيَوِيَّة والأخروية، والْحَدِيث مَحْمُول على الْمُتَعَلّق بالدنيا فَقَط،**وَقد جَاءَ فِي رِوَايَة فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث**:* *ذكره الْحَكِيم التِّرْمِذِيّ فِي كتاب الصَّلَاة،**تأليفه**: (**لَا يحدث فيهمَا نَفسه بِشَيْء من الدُّنْيَا، ثمَّ دَعَا إِلَيْهِ إلاَّ اسْتُجِيبَ لَهُ**) .* *انْتهى فَإِذا حدث نَفسه فِيمَا يتَعَلَّق بِأُمُور الْآخِرَة**:* *كالفكر فِي مَعَاني المتلو من الْقُرْآن الْعَزِيز وَالْمَذْكُور من الدَّعْوَات والأذكار، أَو فِي أَمر مَحْمُود أَو مَنْدُوب إِلَيْهِ لَا يضر ذَلِك، وَقد ورد عَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**أَنه قَالَ**:* *لأجهز الْجَيْش وَأَنا فِي الصَّلَاة،**أَو كَمَا قَالَ قَوْله**: (**غفر لَهُ مَا تقدم من ذَنبه**)* *يَعْنِي: من الصَّغَائِر دون الْكَبَائِر، كَذَا هُوَ مُبين فِي مُسلم، وَظَاهر الحَدِيث يعم جَمِيع الذُّنُوب، وَلكنه خص بالصغائر،**والكبائر إِنَّمَا تكفر بِالتَّوْبَةِ وَكَذَلِكَ مظالم الْعباد فَإِن قيل**:* *حَدِيث عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**الآخر الَّذِي فِيهِ**: (**خرجت خطاياه من جسده حَتَّى تخرج من تَحت أَظْفَاره**)* *مُرَتّب على الْوضُوء وَحده، فَلَو لم يكن المُرَاد بِمَا تقدم من ذَنبه فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث الْعُمُوم فِي الصَّغَائِر والكبائر لَكَانَ الشَّيْء مَعَ غَيره كالشيء لَا مَعَ غَيره،**......**(3/8)**وَكَانَ عَطاء وَالزهْرِيّ وَابْن أبي ليلى وَحَمَّاد وَإِسْحَاق يَقُولُونَ**:* *يُعِيد إِذا ترك الْمَضْمَضَة فِي الْوضُوء،**وَقَالَ الْحسن وَعَطَاء فِي آخر قوليه وَالزهْرِيّ وَقَتَادَة وَرَبِيعَة وَيحيى الانصاري وَمَالك والاوزاعي وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *لَا يُعِيد**.* *وَقَالَ احْمَد**:* *يُعِيد فِي الِاسْتِنْشَاق خَاصَّة وَلَا يُعِيد من ترك الْمَضْمَضَة، وَبِه قَالَ ابو عبيد وابو ثَوْر**.* *وَقَالَ ابو حنيفَة وَالثَّوْري**:* *يُعِيد إِن تَركهَا فِي الْجَنَابَة وَلَا يُعِيد فِي الْوضُوء**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَبقول أَحْمد أَقُول**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *هَذَا هُوَ الْحق لِأَن الْمَضْمَضَة لَيست فرضا، وَإِن تَركهَا فوضوءه تَامّ وَصلَاته تَامَّة، عمدا تَركهَا أَو نِسْيَانا، لانه لم يَصح فِيهَا عَن النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام أَمر، إِنَّمَا هِيَ فعل فعله رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وأفعاله لَيست فرضا وَإِنَّمَا فِيهَا الائتساء بِهِ، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام**.* *قلت**:* *وَفِيه نظر لِأَن الْأَمر بالمضمضة صَحِيح على شَرطه، أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد بِسَنَد احْتج ابْن حزم بِرِجَالِهِ وبأصل الحَدِيث،**وَلَفظ ابي دَاوُد من حَدِيث عَاصِم بن لَقِيط بن صبرَة عَن أَبِيه مَرْفُوعا**: (**اذا تَوَضَّأت فَمَضْمض**) .* *وَأخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ وَقَالَ**:* *حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح، وخرَّجه ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان وَابْن الْجَارُود فِي** (**الْمُنْتَقى**) .* *وَقَالَ الْبَغَوِيّ فِي** (**شرح السّنة**) :* *صَحِيح، وَصحح أسناده الطَّبَرِيّ فِي كِتَابه** (**تَهْذِيب الْآثَار**)* *والدولابى فِي جمعه، وَابْن الْقطَّان فِي آخَرين**.* *وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم**:* *صَحِيح وَلم يخرجَاهُ وَهُوَ فِي جملَة مَا قُلْنَا إنَّهُمَا أعرضا عَن الصَّحَابِيّ الَّذِي لَا يرْوى عَنهُ غير الْوَاحِد، وَقد احتجا جَمِيعًا بِبَعْض هَذَا الحَدِيث وَله شَاهد من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس. انْتهى كَلَامه. وَفِيه نظر، لِأَنَّهُمَا لم يشترطا مَا ذكره فِي كِتَابَيْهِمَا أَحَادِيث جمَاعَة بِهَذِهِ المثابة،**مِنْهُم**:* *الْمسيب بن حزم وَأَبُو قيس بن أبي حَازِم ومرادس وَرَبِيعَة بن كَعْب الْأَسْلَمِيّ**.**..........**(3/8)**وَكَانَ عَطاء وَالزهْرِيّ وَابْن أبي ليلى وَحَمَّاد وَإِسْحَاق يَقُولُونَ**:* *يُعِيد إِذا ترك الْمَضْمَضَة فِي الْوضُوء،**وَقَالَ الْحسن وَعَطَاء فِي آخر قوليه وَالزهْرِيّ وَقَتَادَة وَرَبِيعَة وَيحيى الانصاري وَمَالك والاوزاعي وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *لَا يُعِيد**.* *وَقَالَ احْمَد**:* *يُعِيد فِي الِاسْتِنْشَاق خَاصَّة وَلَا يُعِيد من ترك الْمَضْمَضَة، وَبِه قَالَ ابو عبيد وابو ثَوْر**.* *وَقَالَ ابو حنيفَة وَالثَّوْري**:* *يُعِيد إِن تَركهَا فِي الْجَنَابَة وَلَا يُعِيد فِي الْوضُوء**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَبقول أَحْمد أَقُول**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *هَذَا هُوَ الْحق لِأَن الْمَضْمَضَة لَيست فرضا، وَإِن تَركهَا فوضوءه تَامّ وَصلَاته تَامَّة، عمدا تَركهَا أَو نِسْيَانا، لانه لم يَصح فِيهَا عَن النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام أَمر، إِنَّمَا هِيَ فعل فعله رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وأفعاله لَيست فرضا وَإِنَّمَا فِيهَا الائتساء بِهِ، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام**.* *قلت**:* *وَفِيه نظر لِأَن الْأَمر بالمضمضة صَحِيح على شَرطه، أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد بِسَنَد احْتج ابْن حزم بِرِجَالِهِ وبأصل الحَدِيث،**وَلَفظ ابي دَاوُد من حَدِيث عَاصِم بن لَقِيط بن صبرَة عَن أَبِيه مَرْفُوعا**: (**اذا تَوَضَّأت فَمَضْمض**) .* *وَأخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ وَقَالَ**:* *حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح، وخرَّجه ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان وَابْن الْجَارُود فِي** (**الْمُنْتَقى**) .* *وَقَالَ الْبَغَوِيّ فِي** (**شرح السّنة**) :* *صَحِيح، وَصحح أسناده الطَّبَرِيّ فِي كِتَابه** (**تَهْذِيب الْآثَار**)* *والدولابى فِي جمعه، وَابْن الْقطَّان فِي آخَرين**.* *وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم**:* *صَحِيح وَلم يخرجَاهُ وَهُوَ فِي جملَة مَا قُلْنَا إنَّهُمَا أعرضا عَن الصَّحَابِيّ الَّذِي لَا يرْوى عَنهُ غير الْوَاحِد، وَقد احتجا جَمِيعًا بِبَعْض هَذَا الحَدِيث وَله شَاهد من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس. انْتهى كَلَامه. وَفِيه نظر، لِأَنَّهُمَا لم يشترطا مَا ذكره فِي كِتَابَيْهِمَا أَحَادِيث جمَاعَة بِهَذِهِ المثابة،**مِنْهُم**:* *الْمسيب بن حزم وَأَبُو قيس بن أبي حَازِم ومرادس وَرَبِيعَة بن كَعْب الْأَسْلَمِيّ**.**(3/8)**وَفِي كيفيتهما خَمْسَة أوجه**.* *الأول**:* *أَن يتمضمض ويستنشق بِثَلَاث غرفات، وَهَذَا فِي الصَّحِيح وَغَيره**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *أَن يجمع بَينهمَا بغرفة وَاحِدَة يتمضمض مِنْهَا ثَلَاثًا ويستنشق مِنْهَا ثَلَاثًا، رَوَاهُ عَليّ بن أبي طَالب عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَهُوَ عِنْد ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان، وَرَوَاهُ أَيْضا وَائِل ابْن حجر بِسَنَد فِيهِ ضعف، وَهُوَ عِنْد الْبَزَّار**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *أَن يجمع بَينهمَا بغرفة، وَهُوَ أَن يتمضمض مِنْهَا ثمَّ يستنشق ثمَّ الثَّانِيَة كَذَلِك وَالثَّالِثَة، رَوَاهُ عبد الله بن زيد عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عِنْد التِّرْمِذِيّ،**وَقَالَ**:* *حسن غَرِيب وخرَّجه أَيْضا من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس وَقَالَ: وَهُوَ أحسن شَيْء فِي الْبَاب وَأَصَح**.* *الرَّابِع**:* *أَن يفصل بَينهمَا بغرفتين يتمضمض بِثَلَاث ويستنشق بِثَلَاث، وَهُوَ الَّذِي اخْتَارَهُ أَصْحَابنَا، رَحِمهم الله،**وَاسْتَدَلُّوا على ذَلِك بِمَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *حَدثنَا هناد وقتيبة قَالَا: ثَنَا أَبُو الْأَحْوَص عَن أبي إِسْحَاق عَن ابي حَيَّة قَالَ: (رَأَيْت عليا، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، تَوَضَّأ فَغسل كفيه حَتَّى أنقاهما ثمَّ مضمض ثَلَاثًا واستنشق ثَلَاثًا**ً وَغسل وَجهه ثَلَاثًا وذراعيه ثَلَاثًا وَمسح بِرَأْسِهِ مرّة ثمَّ غسل قدمية إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ ثمَّ قَامَ فَأخذ فضل طهوره فشربه وَهُوَ قَائِم،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *احببت أَن أريكم كَيفَ كَانَ طهُور رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**) .* *وَقَالَ**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح**.**..........**(3/9)**وَاخْتلف نَصه فِي الكيفيتين وَهُوَ نَص مُخْتَصر الْمُزنِيّ أَن الْجمع أفضل وَنَصّ السُّيُوطِيّ أَن الْفضل أفضل وَنَقله الترمذيعن الشَّافِعِي النَّوَوِيّ: قَالَ صَاحب** (**الْمُهَذّب**)* *القَوْل بِالْجمعِ أَكثر فِي كَلَام الشَّافِعِي، وَهُوَ أَيْضا أَكثر فِي الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة؛ وَوجه الْفَصْل بَينهمَا، كَمَا هُوَ مَذْهَب أَصْحَابنَا الْحَنَفِيَّة،**مَا رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ عَن طَلْحَة بن مصرف عَن أَبِيه عَن جده كَعْب بن عَمْرو اليمامي**: (**أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تَوَضَّأ فَمَضْمض ثَلَاثًا واستنشق ثَلَاثًا فَأخذ لكل وَاحِدَة مَاء جَدِيدا**)* *، وَكَذَا روى عَنهُ أَبُو دَاوُد فِي** (**سنَنه**)* *وَسكت عَنهُ، وَهُوَ دَلِيل رِضَاهُ بِالصِّحَّةِ**.* *وَالْجَوَاب عَمَّا ورد فِي الحَدِيث**: (**فَتَمَضْمَض واستنشق من كف وَاحِد**)* *أَنه مُحْتَمل لِأَنَّهُ يحْتَمل أَنه تمضمض واستنشق بكف وَاحِد بِمَاء وَاحِد، وَيحْتَمل أَنه فعل ذَلِك بكف وَاحِد بمياه، والمحتمل لَا يقوم بِهِ حجَّة أَو يرد هَذَا الْمُحْتَمل إِلَى الْمُحكم الَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ تَوْفِيقًا بَين الدليلينن**وَقد يُقَال**: إِنَّه فعلهمَا بِالْيَدِ الْيُمْنَى ردا على قَول من يَقُول: يسْتَعْمل فِي الِاسْتِنْشَاق الْيَد الْيُسْرَى، لِأَن الْأنف مَوضِع الْأَذَى كموضع الِاسْتِنْجَاء، كَذَا فِي (الْمَبْسُوط) وَفِيه نظر لَا يخفى، وَالْأَحْسَن أَن يُقَال: إِن كل مَا رُوِيَ عَن ذَلِك فِي هَذَا الْبَاب هُوَ مَحْمُول على الْجَوَاز.**

**........**(3/9)**اخْتلف قَول الشَّافِعِي**:* *هَل هُوَ اسْم لإبرة الذِّرَاع أَو لمجموع عظم رَأس الْعَضُد مَعَ الإبرة؟ على قَوْلَيْنِ، وَبنى على ذَلِك أَنه لَو سل الذِّرَاع من الْعَضُد هَل يجب غسل رَأس الْعَضُد أَو يسْتَحبّ؟ فِيهِ قَولَانِ أشهرهما وُجُوبه، وَاخْتلفُوا وَأَيْضًا فِي وجوب إِدْخَال الْمرْفقين فِي الْغسْل على قَوْلَيْنِ، فَذَهَبت الْأَئِمَّة الْأَرْبَعَة، كَمَا عزاهُ ابْن هُبَيْرَة إِلَيْهِم، وَالْجُمْهُور إِلَى الْوُجُوب، وَذهب زفر وَأَبُو بكر بن دَاوُد إِلَى عدم الْوُجُوب، وَرَوَاهُ أَشهب عَن مَالك، وزيفه القَاضِي عبد الْوَهَّاب،**ومنشأ الْخلاف من كلمة**:* *إِلَ**......**اسْم الرَّأْس حَقِيقَة فِي الْعُضْو، لَكِن الِاسْتِيعَاب هَل هُوَ على سَبِيل الْوُجُوب اَوْ النّدب؟**فِيهِ قَولَانِ للْعُلَمَاء**:* *فمذهب الشَّافِعِي أَن الْوَاجِب مَا يَقع عَلَيْهِ الِاسْم وَلَو بعض شَعْرَة، ومشهور مَذْهَب مَالك وَأحمد أَن الْوَاجِب مسح الْجَمِيع، ومشهور مَذْهَب ابي حنيفَة أَن الْوَاجِب مسح ربع الرَّأْس**.,..........**(3/9)**قْتَضِي مرّة وَاحِدَة، كَذَا فهمه غير وَاحِد من الْعلمَاء، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب أَبُو حنيفَة مَالك وَأحمد،**وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *يسْتَحبّ التَّثْلِيث لغَيْرهَا من الْأَعْضَاء وَهُوَ مَشْهُور مذْهبه، وَقد وَردت أَحَادِيث صَحِيحَة بِالْمَسْحِ مرّة وَاحِدَة**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد**:* *أَحَادِيث عُثْمَان الصِّحَاح كلهَا تدل على مسح الرَّأْس أَنه مرّة، فَإِنَّهُم ذكرُوا الْوضُوء ثَلَاثًا،**قَالُوا**:* *وفيهَا مسح رَأسه، وَلم يذكرُوا عددا كَمَا ذكرُوا فِي غَيره**.* *وَقَالَ ابو عبيد الْقَاسِم بن سَلام**:* *لَا نعلم أحدا من السّلف جَاءَ عَنهُ اسْتِعْمَال الثَّلَاث إلاَّ ابراهيم التَّيْمِيّ**.* *قلت**:* *فِيهِ نظر، لِأَن ابْن أبي شيبَة حكى ذَلِك عَن أنس بن مَالك وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَعَطَاء وزاذان وميسرة أَنهم كَانُوا إِذا توضؤا مسحوا رؤوسهم ثَلَاثًا، وَذكر ابْن السكن أَيْضا عَن مصرف بن عَمْرو. ووردت أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة بِالْمَسْحِ ثَلَاثًا، فَفِي** (**سنَن ابي دَاوُد**)* *بِسَنَد صَحِيح من حَدِيث عبد الرَّحْمَن بن وردان عَن حمْرَان،**وَفِيه**: (**وَمسح رَأسه ثَلَاثًا**)* *، وَفِي** (**سنَن ابْن مَاجَه**)* *مَا يدل على أَن سَائِر وضوئِهِ، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، كَانَ ثَلَاثًا وَالرَّأْس دَاخِلَة فِيهِ**........**(3/11)**وَاخْتلف أَصْحَابه فِي التَّرْتِيب فِي الْوضُوء على ثَلَاثَة أَقْوَال**:* *الْوُجُوب وَالنَّدْب وَهُوَ الْمَشْهُور عِنْدهم الِاسْتِحْبَاب، وَمذهب الشَّافِعِيَّة وُجُوبه،**وَخَالفهُم الْمُزنِيّ فَقَالَ**:* *لَا يجب. وَاخْتَارَهُ ابْن الْمُنْذر والبندنيجي، وَحَكَاهُ الْبَغَوِيّ عَن أَكثر الْمَشَايِخ، وَحَكَاهُ قولا قَدِيما وَعَزاهُ إِلَى صَاحب** (**التَّقْرِيب**)* *وَقَالَ إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ: لم ينْقل أحد قطّ أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نكس وضوءه، فاطرد الْكتاب وَالسّنة على وجوب التَّرْتِيب، وَفِيه نظر، لِأَنَّهُ لَا يلْزم من ذَلِك الْوُجُوب**.......**(3/13)**(**والصلوات الْخمس وَالْجُمُعَة إِلَى الْجُمُعَة ورمضان إِلَى رَمَضَان مكفرات لما بَينهُنَّ إِذْ اجْتنبت الْكَبَائِر**)* *لَا يُقَال إِذا كفر الْوضُوء فَمَاذَا تكفر الصَّلَاة، وَإِذا كفرت الصَّلَاة فَمَاذَا تكفر الْجُمُعَات ورمضان؟ وَكَذَا صِيَام عَرَفَة يكفر سنتَيْن، وَيَوْم عَاشُورَاء كَفَّارَة سنة، وَإِذا وَافق تأمينة تَأْمِين الْمَلَائِكَة غفر لَهُ مَا تقدم من ذَنبه،**لِأَن المُرَاد**:* *أَن كل وَاحِد من هَذِه الْمَذْكُورَات صَالح للتكفير، فَإِن وجد مَا يكفره من الصَّغَائِر كفره، وَإِن لم يُصَادف صَغِيرَة كتبت لَهُ حَسَنَات وَرفعت لَهُ دَرَجَات، وَإِن صَادف كَبِيرَة أَو كَبَائِر وَلم يُصَادف صَغِيرَة رجى أَن يُخَفف مِنْهَا**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *رجونا أَن يُخَفف من الْكَبَائِر. وَالله تَعَالَى أعلم**.**.......**(3/ 14)**والاستجمار والإستنجاء لتطهير مَحل الْغَائِط وَالْبَوْل، والاستجمار مُخْتَصّ بِالْمَسْحِ بالأحجار، والاستطابة والاستنجاء يكونَانِ بِالْمَاءِ وبالأحجار**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن حبيب**:* *وَكَانَ ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، يتَأَوَّل الِاسْتِجْمَار هُنَا على إجمار الثِّيَاب بالمجمر، وَنحن نستحب الْوتر فِي الْوَجْهَيْنِ جَمِيعًا. يُقَال فِي هَذَا تجمر واستجمر فَيَأْخُذ ثَلَاث قطع من الطّيب أَو يتطيب مرّة وَاحِدَة، لما بعد الأولى، وَحكي عَن مَالك أَيْضا، وَالْأَظْهَر الأول،**وَيُقَال**:* *إِنَّمَا سمي بِهِ التمسح بالجمار الَّتِي هِيَ الْأَحْجَار الصغار لِأَنَّهُ يطيب الْمحل كَمَا يطيبه الِاسْتِجْمَار بالبخور،**وَمِنْه سميت جمار الْحَج وَهِي**:* *الحصيات الَّتِي يَرْمِي بهَا**.......**(3/19)**اخْتلفُوا فِي المستيقظ من النّوم بِالنَّهَارِ،**فَقَالَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ**:* *نوم النَّهَار ونوم اللَّيْل وَاحِد فِي غمس الْيَد، وَسَهل أَحْمد فِي نوم النَّهَار، وَنهى عَن ذَلِك إِذا قَامَ من نوم اللَّيْل**.* *قَالَ أَبُو بكر**:* *وَغسل الْيَدَيْنِ من ابْتِدَاء الْوضُوء لَيْسَ بِفَرْض، وَذهب دَاوُد الطَّبَرِيّ إِلَى إِيجَاب ذَلِك، وَأَن المَاء يجْزِيه إِن لم تكن الْيَد مغسولة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *وَسَوَاء تبَاعد مَا بَين نَومه ووضوئه أَو لم يتباعد، فَلَو صب على يَدَيْهِ من إِنَاء دون أَن يدْخل يَده فِيهِ لزم غسل يَده أَيْضا ثَلَاثًا إِن قَامَ من نَومه**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم**:* *غسلهمَا عبَادَة،**وَقَالَ أَشهب**:* *خشيَة النَّجَاسَة. وَفِي** (**الْأَحْكَام**)* *لِابْنِ بزيزة: اخْتلف الْفُقَهَاء فِي غسل الْيَدَيْنِ قبل إدخالهما الْإِنَاء، فَذهب قوم إِلَى أَن ذَلِك من سنَن الْوضُوء،**وَقيل**:* *إِنَّه مُسْتَحبّ وَبِه صدر ابْن الْجلاب فِي تفريعه، وَقيل بِإِيجَاب ذَلِك مُطلقًا وَهُوَ مَذْهَب دَاوُد وَأَصْحَابه، وَقيل بإيجابه فِي نوم اللَّيْل دون نوم النَّهَار، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد،**وَقَالَ**:* *وَهل تغسلان مجتمتعين أَو متفرقتين فَفِيهِ قَولَانِ مبنيان على اخْتِلَاف أَلْفَاظ الحَدِيث الْوَارِدَة فِي ذَلِك،**فَفِي بعض الطّرق**:* *فَغسل يَدَيْهِ مرَّتَيْنِ مرَّتَيْنِ، وَذَلِكَ يَقْتَضِي الْإِفْرَاد،**وَفِي بعض طرقه**: (**فَغسل يَدَيْهِ مرَّتَيْنِ**)* *، وَذَلِكَ يَقْتَضِي الْجمع. انْتهى**.* *ن غمس الْيَدَيْنِ فِي إِنَاء الْوضُوء مَكْرُوه قبل غسلهمَا سَوَاء كَانَ عقيب نوم اللَّيْل أَو نوم النَّهَار،**وَخص أَحْمد الْكَرَاهَة بنوم اللَّيْل لقَوْله**: (**أَيْن باتت يَده**)* *، وَالْمَبِيت لَا يكون إلاَّ لَيْلًا، وَلِأَن الْإِنْسَان لَا ينْكَشف لنوم النَّهَار كَمَا ينْكَشف لنوم اللَّيْل، لقَوْله** (**أَيْن باتت يَده**)* *وَالْمَبِيت لَا يكون إِلَّا لَيْلًا فَتَطُوف يَده فِي أَطْرَاف بدنه كَمَا تَطوف يَد النَّائِم لَيْلًا، فَرُبمَا أَصَابَت مَوضِع الْعذرَة، وَقد يكون هُنَاكَ لوث من أثر النَّجَاسَة، وَيُؤَيّد ذَلِك مَا فِي رِوَايَة ابي دَاوُد**..........**(3/21)**وَقد تَوَاتَرَتْ الْأَخْبَار عَن النّبي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فِي صفة وضوئِهِ أَنه غسل رجلَيْهِ، وَهُوَ الْمُبين لأمر الله تَعَالَى،**وَقد قَالَ فِي حَدِيث عَمْرو بن عَنْبَسَة الَّذِي رَوَاهُ ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَغَيره مطولا فِي فضل الْوضُوء**: (**ثمَّ يغسل قدمية كَمَا أمره الله تَعَالَى**)* *، وَلم يثبت عَن أحد من الصَّحَابَة خلاف ذَلِك إِلَّا عَن عَليّ وَابْن عَبَّاس وانس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَقد ثَبت عَنْهُم الرُّجُوع عَن ذَلِك،**وروى سعيد بن مَنْصُور عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن ابْن أبي ليلى أَنه قَالَ**:* *اجْتمع أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على غسل الْقَدَمَيْنِ. وَالله أعلم**.**...............**(3/23)**وَقد روى ابْن مَاجَه حَدِيثا فِيهِ ضعف عَن أبي رَافع**: (**كَانَ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام إِذا تَوَضَّأ حرك خَاتمه**) .* *وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *والاعتماد فِي هَذَا الْبَاب على أَن الْأَثر عَن عَليّ،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**: (**أَنه كَانَ إِذا تَوَضَّأ حرك خَاتمه**) .* *وَحكي أَيْضا عَن ابْن عمر وَعَائِشَة بنت سعد بن أبي وَقاص، وَفِي** (**غَرِيب الحَدِيث**)* *لِابْنِ قُتَيْبَة من طَرِيق ابْن لَهِيعَة عَن أبي بكر الصّديق، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**قَالَ لرجل يتَوَضَّأ**:* *عَلَيْك بالمنشلة،**قَالَ**:* *يَعْنِي مَوضِع الْخَاتم من الإصبع**.* *قلت**:* *المنشلة، بِفَتْح الْمِيم وَسُكُون النُّون وَفتح الشين الْمُعْجَمَة وَاللَّام**.**
...........**(3/ 25)**وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن عمر أَنه كَانَ إِذا تَوَضَّأ ونعلاه فِي قدمية مسح ظُهُور نَعْلَيْه بيدَيْهِ،**وَيَقُول**:* *كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يصنع هَكَذَا، أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ وَالْبَزَّار،**وَرُوِيَ فِي حَدِيث رَوَاهُ عَليّ بن يحيى بن خَلاد عَن أَبِيه عَن عَمه رِفَاعَة بن رَافع**: (**أَنه كَانَ جَالِسا عِنْد النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام**)* *،**وَفِيه**: (**وَمسح بِرَأْسِهِ وَرجلَيْهِ**)* *، أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ فِي** (**الْكَبِير**) .* *وَالْجَوَاب عَن حَدِيث ابْن عمر**:* *أَنه كَانَ فِي وضوء مُتَطَوّع بِهِ لَا فِي وضوء وَاجِب عَلَيْهِ،**وَعَن حَدِيث رِفَاعَة**:* *أَن المُرَاد أَنه مسح بِرَأْسِهِ وخفيه على رجلَيْهِ، وَاسْتدلَّ الطَّحَاوِيّ على عدم الْإِجْزَاء بِالْإِجْمَاع على أَن الْخُفَّيْنِ إِذا تخرقا حَتَّى يَبْدُو القدمان، أَن الْمسْح لَا يجزىء عَلَيْهِمَا،**قَالَ**:* *فَكَذَلِك النَّعْلَانِ لِأَنَّهُمَا لَا يغيبان**الْقَدَمَيْنِ**.* *قَالَ بَعضهم**:* *هَذَا اسْتِدْلَال صَحِيح، وَلكنه مُنَازع فِي نقل الْإِجْمَاع الْمَذْكُور**.* *وَقلت**:* *غير مُنَازع فِيهِ لِأَن مَذْهَب الْجُمْهُور أَن مُخَالفَة الْأَقَل لَا تضر الْإِجْمَاع، وَلَا يشْتَرط فِيهِ عدد التَّوَاتُر عِنْد الْجُمْهُور**.* *وَرُوِيَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *حَدثنَا فَهد قَالَ: حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد ابْن سعيد،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا عبد السَّلَام عَن عبد الْملك،**قَالَ**:* *قلت لعطاء: أَبلَغك عَن أحد من أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام انه مسح على الْقَدَمَيْنِ؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا**.**........**(3/ 25)**ذكر المطرزي فِي كِتَابه** (**غرائب أَسمَاء الشّعْر**)* *، عَن ثَعْلَب عَن سَلمَة عَن الْفراء عَن الْكسَائي،**قَالَ**:* *الْعَرَب تَقول فِي النِّسْبَة إِلَى الْيمن: رجل يمَان ويمني ويماني، وَفِي** (**الْكتاب الْجَامِع**) :* *النِّسْبَة إِلَى الْيمن: يمَان على غير قِيَاس، وَالْقِيَاس يمني. وَفِي** (**الْمُحكم**) :* *يمَان على نَادِر المعدول، وألفه عوض عَن الْيَاء لِأَنَّهُ يدل على مَا تدل عَلَيْهِ الْيَاء، وبنحوه ذكره فِي** (**الْمغرب**) .* *وَفِي** (**الصِّحَاح**)* *قَالَ سِيبَوَيْهٍ: وَبَعْضهمْ يَقُول: يماني، بِالتَّشْدِيدِ،**قَالَ أُميَّة بن خلف**:**(**يَمَانِيا بَطل يشد كيراً ... وينفخ دَائِما لَهب الشواظ**)**وَقوم يَمَانِية ويمانون مثل**:* *ثَمَانِيَة وَثَمَانُونَ، وَفِي كتاب** (**التيجان**)* *لِابْنِ هِشَام: سميت الْيمن يمناً بيعرب،**واسْمه**:* *يمن بن قحطان ابْن عَامر،**وَهُوَ**:* *هود، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**فَلذَلِك قيل**:* *أَرض يمن، وَهُوَ أول من قَالَ الشّعْر ووزنه، وَفِي** (**مُعْجم**)* *ابْن عبيد: سمي الْيمن قبل أَن تعرف الْكَعْبَة المشرفة، لِأَنَّهُ عَن يَمِين الشَّمْس،**وَقَالَ ابو عبيد**:* *قَالَ بَعضهم: سميت بذلك لِأَنَّهَا عَن يَمِين الْكَعْبَة**.* *وَقيل**:* *سميت بيمن بن قحطان، وَفِي** (**الزَّاهِر**)* *لِابْنِ الانباري: وَقد أَيمن ويامن إِذا اتى الْيمن**.* *وَفِي كتاب الرشاطي**:* *سمي الْيمن ليمنه، وَهُوَ يعزى لقطرب**.**...........**)3/ 26)**قَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس: سميت عَرَفَة لِأَن جِبْرِيل قَالَ لإِبْرَاهِيم،**عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام**:* *هَل عرفت؟**قَالَ**:* *نعم،**فَمن ثمَّ سميت**:* *عَرَفَة**...........**(3/ 27)**مس الرُّكْنَيْنِ اليمانيين: قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: اتّفق الْفُقَهَاء الْيَوْم على أَن الرُّكْنَيْنِ الشاميين وهما مُقَابلا اليمانيين لَا يستلمان، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ الْخلاف فِيهِ فِي الْعَصْر الأول بَين بعض الصَّحَابَة وَبَعض التَّابِعين، ثمَّ ذهب الْخلاف. وَتَخْصِيص الرُّكْنَيْنِ اليمانين بالاستلام لِأَنَّهُمَا كَانَا على قَوَاعِد إِبْرَاهِيم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بِخِلَاف الرُّكْنَيْنِ الآخرين، لِأَنَّهُمَا ليسَا على قَوَاعِد ابراهيم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلما ردهما عبد الله بن الزبير، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، على قَوَاعِد إِبْرَاهِيم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم استلمها. أَيْضا، لَو بني الْآن كَذَلِك استلمت كلهَا اقْتِدَاء بِهِ، صرح بِهِ القَاضِي عِيَاض**.* *وركن الْحجر الْأسود خص بشيئين**:* *الاستلام والتقبيل، والركن الآخر خص بالاستلام فَقَط، والآخران لَا يقبلان وَلَا يستلمان. وَكَانَ بعض الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى، عَنْهُم وَالتَّابِعِينَ يمسحهما على وَجه الِاسْتِحْبَاب**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *رُوِيَ عَن جَابر وَأنس وَابْن الزبير وَالْحسن وَالْحُسَيْن، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، أَنهم كَانُوا يستلمون الْأَركان كلهَا. وَعَن عُرْوَة مثل ذَلِك. وَاخْتلف عَن مُعَاوِيَة وَابْن عَبَّاس فِي ذَلِك**.* *وَقَالَ أَحدهمَا**:* *لَيْسَ بِشَيْء من الْبَيْت مَهْجُورًا،**وَالصَّحِيح عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه كَانَ يَقُول**:* *إلاَّ الرُّكْن الْأسود واليماني، وهما المعروفان باليمانيين. وَلما رأى عبيد بن جريج جمَاعَة يَفْعَلُونَ على خلاف ابْن عمر سَأَلَهُ عَن ذَلِك**......**(3/ 27)**حكم النِّعَال السبتيه،**قَالَ ابو عمر**:* *لَا أعلم خلافًا فِي جَوَاز لبسهَا فِي غير الْمَقَابِر، وَحكي عَن ابْن عمر أَنه روى عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه لبسهَا،**وَإِنَّمَا كره قوم لبسهَا فِي الْمَقَابِر لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لذَلِك الْمَاشِي بَين الْمَقَابِر**: (**ألق سبيتك**) .* *وَقَالَ قوم**:* *يجوز ذَلِك وَلَو كَانَ فِي الْمَقَابِر،**لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**اذا وَقع الْمَيِّت فِي قَبره انه يسمع قرع نعَالهمْ**)* *وَقَالَ الْحَكِيم التِّرْمِذِيّ فِي** (**نَوَادِر الاصول**)* *إِن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِنَّمَا قَالَ لذَلِك الرجل**: (**إلق سبتيتك**)* *لِأَن الْمَيِّت كَانَ يُسأل،**فَلَمَّا صر نعل ذَلِك الرجل شغله عَن جَوَاب**:* *الْملكَيْنِ، فكاد يهْلك لَوْلَا أَن ثبته الله تَعَالَى**.......**(3،/28)**فَيَنْبَغِي للرجل إِذا أَرَادَ الْإِحْرَام أَن يُصَلِّي رَكْعَتَيْنِ ثمَّ يحرم فِي دبرهما، كَمَا فعل رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَهَذَا قَول أبي حنيفَة وَأبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد. وَقد ذكر الطَّحَاوِيّ هَذَا بعد أَن ذكر اخْتِلَاف الْعلمَاء، فروى أَولا عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى بِذِي الْخَلِيفَة**أَتَى براحلته فركبها، فَلَمَّا اسْتَوَت بِهِ الْبَيْدَاء أهلَّ،ثمَّ قَالَ: فَذهب قوم إِلَى هَذَا فاستحبوا الْإِحْرَام من اليبداء لإحرام النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة لإحرام النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، مِنْهَا. وَأَرَادَ بالقوم هَؤُلَاءِ: الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَعَطَاء وَقَتَادَة، وَخَالفهُم فِي ذَلِك آخَرُونَ، وَأَرَادَ بهم الْأَئِمَّة الاربعة وَأكْثر أَصْحَابهم،فَإِنَّهُم قَالُوا: سنة الْإِحْرَام أَن يكون من ذِي الحليفةقَالَ الشَّافِعِي: يهل إِذا أخذت نَاقَته فِي الْمَشْي، وَحين كَانَ يركب رَاحِلَته قَائِمَة كَمَا يَفْعَله كثير من الْحجَّاج الْيَوْم،وَقَالَ عِيَاض: جَاءَ فِي رِوَايَة: (اهل رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، إِذا اسْتَوَت النَّاقة) . وَفِي رِوَايَة أُخْرَى: (حَتَّى اسْتَوَت بِهِ رَاحِلَته) ،وَفِي أُخْرَى: (حَتَّى تنبعث بِهِ نَاقَته) ، وكل ذَلِك مُتَّفق عَلَيْهِ.......(3/ 31)قَالَ الشَّيْخ محيي الدّين: هَذِه قَاعِدَة مستمرة فِي الشَّرْع،وَهِي أَن مَا كَانَ من بَاب التكريم والتشريف: كلبس الثَّوْب والسراويل والخف وَدخُول الْمَسْجِد والسواك والاكتحال وتقليم الأظافر وقص الشَّارِب وترجيل الشّعْر ونتفالابط وَحلق الراس وَالسَّلَام من الصَّلَاة وَغسل أَعْضَاء الطَّهَارَة وَالْخُرُوج إِلَى الْخَلَاء وَالْأكل وَالشرب والمصافحة واستلام الْحجر الْأسود، وَغير ذَلِك مِمَّا هُوَ فِي مَعْنَاهُ، يسْتَحبّ التَّيَامُن فِيهِ؛وَأما مَا كَانَ بضده: كدخول الْخَلَاء وَالْخُرُوج من الْمَسْجِد والامتخاط والاستنجاء وخلع الثَّوْب والسراويل والخف وَمَا أشبه ذَلِك، فَيُسْتَحَب التياسر فِيهِ،وَيُقَال: حَقِيقَة الشَّأْن مَا كَانَ فعلا مَقْصُودا، وَمَا يسْتَحبّ فِيهِ التياسر لَيْسَ من الْأَفْعَال الْمَقْصُودَة، بل هِيَ إِمَّا تروك وَإِمَّا غير مَقْصُودَة.
............(3/ 33)وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: أَجمعُوا على أَن لَا إِعَادَة على من بَدَأَ بيساره فِي وضوئِهِ قبل يَمِينه وروينا عَن عَليّ وَابْن مَسْعُود، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،أَنَّهُمَا قَالَا: (لَا تبالي بِأَيّ شَيْء بدأت) . زَاد الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ: أَبَا هُرَيْرَة، وَنقل المرتضى الشِّيعَة عَن الشَّافِعِي فِي (الْقَدِيم) : وجوب تَقْدِيم الْيَمين على الْيُسْرَى، وَنسب المرتضى فِي ذَلِك إِلَى الْغَلَط، فَكَأَنَّهُ ظن أَن ذَلِك لَازم من وجوب التَّرْتِيب عِنْد الشَّافِعِي،وَقَالَ [قع النَّوَوِيّ [/ قع: أجمع الْعلمَاء على أَن تَقْدِيم الْيَمين فِي الْوضُوء سنة من خالفها فَاتَهُ الْفضل وَتمّ وضوؤه،وَالْمرَاد من قَوْله: الْعلمَاء أهل السّنة، لِأَن مَذْهَب الشِّيعَة الْوُجُوب، وَقد صحف العمراني فِي (الْبَيَان) والبندنيجي فِي (التَّجْرِيد) . الشِّيعَة، بالشين الْمُعْجَمَة، بالسبعة من الْعدَد فِي نسبتها القَوْل بِالْوُجُوب إِلَى الْفُقَهَاء السَّبْعَة، وَفِي كَلَام الرَّافِعِيّ أَيْضا مَا يُوهم أَن أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل قَالَ بِوُجُوبِهِ، وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، لِأَن صَاحب (الْمُغنِي) قَالَ: لَا نعلم فِي عدم الْوُجُوب خلافًا. فَإِن قلت: روى أَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ بِإِسْنَاد جيد عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،قَالَ: (إِذا توضأتم فابدأوا بميامنكم) . وَفِي أَكثر طرقه: (بأيامنكم) ،جمع: أَيمن، (إِذا لبستم وَإِذا توضأتم) . قلت: الْأَمر فِيهِ للاستحباب. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: وَاعْلَم أَن الِابْتِدَاء باليسار، وَإِن كَانَ مجزئاً، فَهُوَ مَكْرُوه، نَص عَلَيْهِ الشَّافِعِي، رَضِي الله عَنهُ فِي (الام) ،وَقَالَ ايضا: ثمَّ اعْلَم أَن من الْأَعْضَاء فِي وَالْوُضُوء مَا لَا يسْتَحبّ فِيهِ التَّيَامُن وَهُوَ: الأذنان والكفان والخدان، بل يطهران دفْعَة وَاحِدَة، فَإِن تعذر ذَلِك كَمَا فِي حق الأقطع وَنَحْوه قدم الْيَمين،وَمِمَّا رُوِيَ فِي هَذَا الْبَاب عَن ابْن عمر قَالَ: خير الْمَسْجِد الْمقَام ثمَّ ميامن الْمَسْجِد. وَقَالَ سعيد بن الْمسيب، يُصَلِّي فِي الشق الْأَيْمن من الْمَسْجِد، وَكَانَ إِبْرَاهِيم يُعجبهُ أَن يقوم عَن يَمِين الإِمَام، وَكَانَ أنس يُصَلِّي فِي الشق الْأَيْمن، وَكَذَا عَن الْحسن وَابْن سِيرِين......(3/ 34)وَقَالَ الْمُزنِيّ، نبع المَاء بَين أَصَابِعه أعظم مِمَّا أوتيه مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، حِين ضرب بعصاه الْحجر فِي الأَرْض، لِأَن المَاء مَعْهُود أَن يتفجر من الْحِجَارَة، وَلَيْسَ بمعهود أَن يتفجر من بَين الْأَصَابِع،وَقَالَ غَيره: وَأما من لحم وَدم فَلم يعْهَد من غَيره صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم. وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: وَهَذِه الْقَضِيَّة رَوَاهَا الثِّقَات من الْعدَد الْكثير عَن الجم الْغَفِير عَن الكافة مُتَّصِلا عَمَّن حدث بهَا من جملَة الصَّحَابَة، وأخبارهم أَن ذَلِك كَانَ فِي مَوَاطِن اجْتِمَاع الْكثير مِنْهُم من محافل الْمُسلمين وَمجمع العساكر، وَلم يرو وَاحِد من الصَّحَابَة مُخَالفَة للراوي فِيمَا رَوَاهُ، وَلَا إِنْكَار عَمَّا ذكر عَنْهُم أَنهم رَأَوْهُ كَمَا رَآهُ، فسكوت السَّاكِت مِنْهُم كنطق النَّاطِق مِنْهُم، إِذْ هم المنزهون عَن السُّكُوت على الْبَاطِل، والمداهنة فِي كذب وَلَيْسَ هُنَاكَ رَغْبَة وَلَا رهبة تمنعهم، فَهَذَا النَّوْع كُله مُلْحق بالقطعي من معجزاته، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،وَفِيه رد على ابْن بطال حَيْثُ قَالَ فِي شَرحه: هَذَا الحَدِيث شهده جمَاعَة كَثِيرَة من الصَّحَابَة، إلاَّ أَنه لم يروَ إلاَّ من طَرِيق أنس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَذَلِكَ، وَالله تَعَالَى أعلم لطول عمره، وَيطْلب النَّاس الْعُلُوّ فِي السَّنَد..............(3/ 35)ويروى عَن عَطاء أَن نجس الشّعْر،وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: أَرَادَ البُخَارِيّ بِهَذِهِ التَّرْجَمَة رد قَول الشَّافِعِي: إِن شعر الانسان إِذا فَارق الْجَسَد نجس، وَإِذا وَقع فِي المَاء نجسه، إِذْ لَو كَانَ نجسا لما جَازَ اتِّخَاذه خيوطاً وحبالاٌ. وَمذهب أبي حنيفَة أَنه طَاهِر،وَكَذَا شعر الْميتَة والأجزاء الصلبة الَّتِي لَا دم فِيهَا: كالقرون والعظم وَالسّن والحافر والظلف والخف وَالشعر والوبر وَالصُّوف والعصب والريش والأنفحة الصلبة، قَالَه فِي (الْبَدَائِع) .........(3/36)وَعَن القَاضِي ابي الطّيب: الشّعْر وَالصُّوف والوبر والعظم والقرن والظلف تحلها الْحَيَاة وتنجس بِالْمَوْتِ، هَذَا هُوَ الْمَذْهَب، وَهُوَ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ الْمُزنِيّ والبويطي وَالربيع وحرملة عَن الشَّافِعِي، وروى ابراهيم الْبكْرِيّ عَن الْمُزنِيّ عَن الشَّافِعِي أَنه رَجَعَ عَن تنجيس شعر الْآدَمِيّ، وَحَكَاهُ أَيْضا الْمَاوَرْدِيّ عَن ابْن شُرَيْح عَن الْقَاسِم الْأنمَاطِي عَن الْمُزنِيّ عَن الشَّافِعِي، وَحكى الرّبيع الجيزي عَن الشَّافِعِي أَن الشّعْر تَابع للجلد يطهر بِطَهَارَتِهِ وينجس بِنَجَاسَتِهِ،قَالَ: وَأما شعر النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَالْمَذْهَب الصَّحِيح الْقطع بِطَهَارَتِهِ. وَقَالَ الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ: فِي الشّعْر خلاف، فَإِن عَطاء يرْوى عَنهُ أَنه نجسه. قلت: يُشِير بذلك إِلَى أَن اسْتِدْلَال البُخَارِيّ بِمَا روى عَن عَطاء فِي طَهَارَة المَاء الَّذِي يغسل بِهِ الشّعْر نظر،ثمَّ قَالَ: وَرَأى ابْن الْمُبَارك رجلا أَخذ شَعْرَة من لحيته ثمَّ جعلهَا فِي فِيهِ،فَقَالَ لَهُ: مَه، أترد الْميتَة إِلَى فِيك؟ فاما شعر رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَهُوَ مكرم مُعظم خَارج عَن هَذَا. قلت: قَول الْمَاوَرْدِيّ: واما شعر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَالْمَذْهَب الصَّحِيح الْقطع بِطَهَارَتِهِ، يدل على أَن لَهُم قولا بِغَيْر ذَلِك، فنعوذ بِاللَّه من ذَلِك القَوْل. وَقد اخترق بعض الشَّافِعِيَّة، وَكَاد أَن يخرج عَن دَائِرَة الْإِسْلَام،حَيْثُ قَالَ: وَفِي شعر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَجْهَان، وحاشا شعر النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، من ذَلِك، وَكَيف قَالَ هَذَا وَقد قيل بِطَهَارَة فضلاته فضلا عَن شعره الْكَرِيم؟وَقد قَالَ الْمَاوَرْدِيّ: إِنَّمَا قسم النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، شَرعه للتبرك، وَلَا يتَوَقَّف التَّبَرُّك على كَونه طَاهِرا. قلت: هَذَا أشنع من ذَلِك، وَقَالَ كثير من الشَّافِعِيَّة نَحْو ذَلِك،ثمَّ قَالُوا: الَّذِي أَخذ كَانَ يَسِيرا معفواً عَنهُ. قلت: هَذَا أقبح من الْكل، وغرضهم من ذَلِك تمشية مَذْهَبهم فِي تنجيس شعر بني آدم، فَلَمَّا أورد عَلَيْهِم شعر النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام. أولُوا هَذِه التأويلات الْفَاسِدَة، وَقَالَ بعض شرَّاح البُخَارِيّ فِي بَوْله وذنه وَجْهَان والأليق الطَّهَارَة وَذكر القَاضِي حُسَيْن فِي الْعذرَة وَجْهَيْن، وَأنكر بَعضهم على الْغَزالِيّ حكايتهما فِيهَا، وَزعم نجاستها بالِاتِّفَاقِ. قلت: يَا للغزالي من هفوات حَتَّى فِي تعلقات النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَقد وَردت أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة أَن جمَاعَة شربوا دم النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، مِنْهُم أَبُو طيبَة الْحجام، وَغُلَام من قُرَيْش حجم النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَعبد الله بن الزبير شرب دم النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، رَوَاهُ الْبَزَّار وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ وَالْحَاكِم وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ وَأَبُو نعيم فِي (الْحِلْية) . ويروى عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه شرب دم النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَرُوِيَ أَيْضا أَن أم أَيمن شربت بَوْل النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ وَأَبُو نعيم، وَأخرج الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي (الْأَوْسَط) فِي رِوَايَة سلمى امْرَأَة ابي رَافع أَنَّهَا شربت بعض مَاء غسل بِهِ رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَقَالَ لَهَا حرم الله بدنك على النَّار. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: الْحق أَن حكم النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،كَحكم جَمِيع الْمُكَلّفين فِي الْأَحْكَام التكليفية: إلاَّ فِيمَا يخص بِدَلِيل. قلت: يلْزم من هَذَا أَن يكون النَّاس مساويين للنَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَلَا يَقُول بذلك إلاَّ جَاهِل غبي، وَأَيْنَ مرتبته من مَرَاتِب النَّاس؟ وَلَا يلْزم أَن يكون دَلِيل الْخُصُوص بِالنَّقْلِ دَائِما، وَالْعقل لَهُ مدْخل فِي تميز النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، من غَيره فِي مثل هَذِه الْأَشْيَاء، وَأَنا اعْتقد أَنه لَا يُقَاس عَلَيْهِ غَيره، وَإِن قَالُوا غير ذَلِك فاذني عَنهُ صماء..........(3/ 36)وَقصد البُخَارِيّ بذلك إِثْبَات طَهَارَة الْكَلْب وطهارة سُؤْر الْكَلْب. وَقَالَ الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ: أرى أَبَا عبد الله عَنى نَحْو تَطْهِير الْكَلْب حَيا، وأباح سؤره، لما ذكره من هَذِه الْأَخْبَار، وَهِي لعمري صَحِيحَة، إلاَّ أَن فِي الِاسْتِدْلَال بهَا على طَهَارَة الْكَلْب نظرا،...........(3/ 37)لما جَازَ أتخاذ شعر النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، والتبرك بِهِ لطارته ونظافته، دلّ على أَن مُطلق الشّعْر طَاهِر، أَلا تى أَن خَالِد بن الْوَلِيد، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، جعل فِي قلنسوته من شعر رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، فَكَانَ يدْخل بهَا فِي الْحَرْب ويستنصر ببركته، فَسَقَطت عَنهُ يَوْم الْيَمَامَة، فَاشْتَدَّ عَلَيْهَا شدَّة، وَأنكر عَلَيْهِ الصَّحَابَة،فَقَالَ: إِنِّي لم افْعَل ذَلِك لقيمة القلنسوة. لَكِن كرهت أَن تقع بأيدي الْمُشْركين وفيهَا من شعر النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام. ثمَّ إِن البُخَارِيّ اسْتدلَّ بِهِ على أَن الشّعْر طَاهِر وإلاَّ لما حفظوه، وَلَا تمنى عُبَيْدَة أَن تكون عِنْده شَعْرَة وَاحِدَة مِنْهُ، وَإِذا كَانَ طَاهِرا فالماء الَّذِي يغسل بِهِ طَاهِر..........(3/ 38)من كَانَ الحالق لرَسُول الله عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام؟قلت: اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ،قيل: هُوَ خرَاش بن امية، وَهُوَ بِكَسْر الْخَاء الْمُعْجَمَة وَفِي آخِره شين مُعْجمَة أَيْضا. وَقيل: معمر بن عبد الله، وَهُوَ الصَّحِيح، وَكَانَ خرَاش هُوَ الحالق بِالْحُدَيْبِية..........(3/ 39)وروى الطَّحَاوِيّ عَن عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده عَن عبد الله بن عمر، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، أَنه قضى فِي كلب صيد قَتله رجل بِأَرْبَعِينَ درهما، وَقضى فِي كلب مَاشِيَة بكبش،وَعنهُ عَن عَطاء: لَا بَأْس بِثمن الْكَلْب، فَهَذَا قَول عَطاء، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وَرُوِيَ عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن ثمن الْكَلْب من السُّحت، وَعنهُ عَن ابْن شهَاب أَنه إِذا قتل الْكَلْب الْمعلم فَإِنَّهُ تقوم قِيمَته فيغرمه الَّذِي قَتله، فَهَذَا الزُّهْرِيّ يَقُول هَذَا، وَقد رُوِيَ عَن ابي بكر بن عبد الرَّحْمَن أَن ثمن الْكَلْب من السُّحت،وَعنهُ عَن مُغيرَة عَن إِبْرَاهِيم قَالَ: لَا بَأْس بِثمن كلب الصَّيْد، وَرُوِيَ عَن مَالك إجَازَة بيع كلب الصَّيْد وَالزَّرْع والماشية، وَلَا خلاف عَنهُ أَن من قتل كلب صيد أَو مَاشِيَة فَإِنَّهُ يجب عَلَيْهِ قِيمَته، وَعَن عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، أَنه أجَاز الْكَلْب الضاري فِي الْمهْر وَجعل على قَاتله عشْرين من الْإِبِل، ذكره أَبُو عمر فِي (التَّمْهِيد) [/ ح...........(3/ 41)الَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: تفرد بِهِ عبد الْملك من أَصْحَاب عَطاء،ثمَّ عَطاء من أَصْحَاب أبي هُرَيْرَة والحفاظ الثِّقَات من أَصْحَاب عَطاء وَأَصْحَاب ابي هُرَيْرَة يَرْوُونَهُ: سبع مَرَّات، وَفِي ذَلِك دلَالَة على خطأ رِوَايَة عبد الْملك بن أبي سُلَيْمَان عَن عَطاء عَن ابي هُرَيْرَة فِي الثَّلَاث، وَعبد الْملك لَا يقبل مِنْهُ مَا يُخَالف الثِّقَات، ولمخالفته أهل الْحِفْظ والثقة فِي بعض رواياته تَركه شُعْبَة بن الْحجَّاج وَلم يحْتَج بِهِ البُخَارِيّ فِي (صَحِيحه) : قلت: عبد الْملك أخرج لَهُ مُسلم فِي صَحِيحه،وَقَالَ أَحْمد وَالثَّوْري: هُوَ من الْحفاظ،وَعَن الثَّوْريّ: هُوَ ثِقَة فَقِيه متقن،وَقَالَ أَحْمد بن عبد الله: ثِقَة ثَبت فِي الحَدِيث،وَيُقَال: كَانَ الثَّوْريّ يُسَمِّيه الْمِيزَان..........(3/ 41)حْمد بن الْحسن الْكَرَابِيسِي يسْأَل مِنْهُ والكرابيسي لَهُ كتب مصنفة ذكر فِيهَا اخْتِلَاف النَّاس فِي الْمسَائِل وَذكر فِيهَا أَخْبَارًا كَثِيرَة، وَكَانَ حَافِظًا لَهَا، وَلم أجد لَهُ حَدِيثا مُنْكرا، وَالَّذِي حمل عَلَيْهِ أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ من أجل اللَّفْظ بِالْقُرْآنِ. فَأَما فِي الحَدِيث فَلم أر بِهِ بَأْسا.......(3/ 42)واما الطَّحَاوِيّ فَقَالَ،بعد أَن روى الْمَوْقُوف عَن عبد الْملك بن ابي سُلَيْمَان عَن عَطاء عَن ابي هُرَيْرَة: فَثَبت بذلك نسخ السَّبع لِأَن أَبَا هُرَيْرَة هُوَ رَاوِي السَّبع، والراوي إِذا عمل بِخِلَاف رِوَايَته أَو أفتى بِخِلَافِهَا لَا يبْقى حجَّة، لِأَن الصَّحَابِيّ لَا يحل لَهُ أَن يسمع من النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم شَيْئا، ويفتي أَو يعْمل بخلافة إِذْ تسْقط بِهِ عَدَالَته، وَلَا تقبل رِوَايَته، وَإِنَّا نحسن الظَّن بِأبي هُرَيْرَة، فَدلَّ على نسخ مَا رَوَاهُ. وَقد عَارض هَذَا الْقَائِل بِأَن الْحَنَفِيَّة خالفوا ظَاهر هَذَا الحَدِيث بقوله: يحْتَمل أَن يكون أفتى بذلك لاعتقاد ندبية السَّبع لَا وُجُوبهَا، أَو كَانَ نسي مَا رَوَاهُ، وَمَعَ الِاحْتِمَال لَا يثبت النّسخ، ورد بِأَن هَذَا إساءة الظَّن بَابي هُرَيْرَة، وَالِاحْتِمَال الناشىء من غير دَلِيل لَا يعْتد بِهِ، وادعاء الطَّحَاوِيّ النّسخ مبرهن بِمَا رَوَاهُ بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن ابْن سِيرِين أَنه كَانَ إِذا حدث عَن ابي هُرَيْرَة،فَقيل لَهُ: عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،فَقَالَ: كل حَدِيث ابي هُرَيْرَة عَن النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،ثمَّ قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ: وَلَو وَجب الْعَمَل بِرِوَايَة السَّبع وَلَا يَجْعَل مَنْسُوخا لَكَانَ مَا رُوِيَ عَن عبد الله بن مُغفل فِي ذَلِك من النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، أولى مِمَّا رَوَاهُ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة،لِأَنَّهُ زَاد عَلَيْهِ: (وعفروه الثَّامِنَة بِالتُّرَابِ) ، وَالزَّائِد أولى من النَّاقِص، وَكَانَ يَنْبَغِي لهَذَا الْمُخَالف أَن يَقُول لَا يطهر إلاَّ بِأَن يغسل ثَمَان مَرَّات الثَّامِنَة بِالتُّرَابِ، ليَأْخُذ بِالْحَدِيثين جَمِيعًا. فَإِن ترك حَدِيث ابْن مُغفل فقد لزمَه مَا لزمَه خَصمه فِي ترك السَّبع، وَمَعَ هَذَا لم يَأْخُذ بالتعفير الثَّابِت فِي الصَّحِيح مُطلقًا،قيل: إِنَّه مَنْسُوخ.فَإِن عَارض هَذَا الْقَائِل بِمَا قَالَه الْبَيْهَقِيّ بِأَن أَبَا هُرَيْرَة أحفظ من روى فِي دهره، فروايته أولى. أُجِيب: بِالْمَنْعِ، بل رِوَايَة ابْن الْمُغَفَّل أولى لِأَنَّهُ أحد الْعشْرَة الَّذين بَعثهمْ عمر بن الْخطاب،قَالَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ: إِلَيْنَا، يفقهُونَ النَّاس، وَهُوَ من أَصْحَاب الشَّجَرَة وَهُوَ أفقه من أبي هُرَيْرَة، وَالْأَخْذ بروايته أحوط، وَلِهَذَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ، وَحَدِيثه هَذَا أخرجه ابْن مَنْدَه من طَرِيق شُعْبَة،وَقَالَ: اسناده مجمع على صِحَّته، وَرَوَاهُ مُسلم وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه،وَرُوِيَ عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة: (إِذا ولغَ السنور فِي الْإِنَاء يغسل سبع مَرَّات) ، وَلم يعملوا بِهِ، فَكل جَوَاب لَهُم عَن ذَلِك فَهُوَ جَوَابنَا عَمَّا زَاد على الثَّلَاث، فَإِن عَارض هَذَا الْقَائِل بِأَنَّهُ ثَبت أَن أَبَا هُرَيْرَة افتى بِالْغسْلِ سبعا، وَرِوَايَة من روى عَنهُ مُوَافقَة فتياه لروايته أرجح من رِوَايَة من روى عَنهُ مخالفتها، من حَيْثُ الْإِسْنَاد وَمن حَيْثُ النّظر. اما النّظر فَظَاهر، واما الْإِسْنَاد فالموافقة وَردت من رِوَايَة حَمَّاد بن زيد عَن ابْن سِيرِين عَنهُ، وَهَذَا من أصح الْأَسَانِيد. واما الْمُخَالفَة فَمن رِوَايَة عبد الْملك ابْن أبي سُلَيْمَان عَن عَطاء عَنهُ، وَهُوَ دون الأول فِي الْقُوَّة بِكَثِير. أُجِيب: بِأَن قَوْله ثَبت أَن أَبَا هُرَيْرَة افتى بِالْغسْلِ سبعا يحْتَاج إِلَى الْبَيَان، وَمُجَرَّد الدَّعْوَى لَا تسمع، وَلَئِن سلمنَا ذَلِك فقد يحْتَمل أَن يكون فتواه بالسبع قبل ظُهُور النّسخ عِنْده، فَلَمَّا ظهر أفتى بِالثلَاثِ. وَأما دَعْوَى الرجحان فَغير صَحِيحه، لَا من حَيْثُ النّظر وَلَا من حَيْثُ قُوَّة الْإِسْنَاد، لِأَن رجال كل مِنْهُمَا رجال الصَّحِيح.أَن مُخَالفَة الْأَقَل لَا تمنع انْعِقَاد الْإِجْمَاع، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب كثير من الْأُصُولِيِّين  َ. وَقَالُوا عَن الشَّافِعِي أَنه قَالَ: حَدِيث ابْن مُغفل لم أَقف على صِحَّته، قُلْنَا هَذَا لَيْسَ بِعُذْر، وَقد وقف جمَاعَة كَثِيرُونَ على صِحَّته، وَلَا يلْزم من عدم ثُبُوته عِنْد الشَّافِعِي ترك الْعَمَل بِهِ عِنْد غَيره........(3/ 45)دي بن حَاتِم بن عبد الله الطَّائِي، أَبُو طريف،بِفَتْح الطَّاء: الْجواد بن الْجواد، قدم على النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي سنة سبع، رُوِيَ لَهُ عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سِتَّة وَسِتُّونَ حَدِيثا، ذكر البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم مِنْهَا ثَلَاثَة، وَانْفَرَدَ مُسلم بحديثين. نزل الْكُوفَة وَمَات بهَا زمن الْمُخْتَار، وَهُوَ ابْن عشْرين وَمِائَة سنة،وَيُقَال: مَاتَ بقرقيسيا، وَكَانَ أَعور، وَقَالَ أَبُو حَاتِم السجسْتانِي فِي (كتاب المعمرين) : قَالُوا عَاشَ عدي بن حَاتِم مائَة وَثَمَانِينَ سنة.
............(3/ 46)ا بُد من شُرُوط أَرْبَعَة حَتَّى يحل الصَّيْد. الأول: الْإِرْسَال. وَالثَّانِي: كَونه معلما. وَالثَّالِث: الْإِمْسَاك على صَاحبه بِأَن لَا يَأْكُل مِنْهُ. وَالرَّابِع: أَن يذكر اسْم الله عَلَيْهِ عِنْد الْإِرْسَال. وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي التَّسْمِيَة، فَذهب الشَّافِعِي إِلَى أَنَّهَا سنة فَلَو تَركهَا عمدا أَو سَهوا يحل الصَّيْد، والْحَدِيث حجَّة عَلَيْهِ. وَقَالَت الظَّاهِرِيَّة: التَّسْمِيَة وَاجِبَة فَلَو تَركهَا سَهوا أَو عمدا لم يحل. وَقَالَ ابو حنيفَة: لَو تَركهَا عمدا لم يحل وَلَو تَركهَا سَهوا يحل،...........(3/ 47)اخْتلفُوا فِي الدُّود يخرج من الدبر فَكَانَ عَطاء ابْن ابي رَبَاح وَالْحسن وَحَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَان وَأَبُو مجلز وَالْحكم وسُفْيَان وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَابْن الْمُبَارك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر يرَوْنَ مِنْهُ الْوضُوء. وَقَالَ قَتَادَة وَمَالك: لَا وضوء فِيهِ، روروي ذَلِك عَن النَّخعِيّ. وَقَالَ مَالك: لَا وضوء فِي الدَّم يخرج من الدبر. انْتهى. ونقلت الشَّافِعِيَّة عَن مَالك أَن النَّادِر لَا ينْقض، والنادر كالمذي يَدُوم لَا بِشَهْوَة فَإِن كَانَ بهَا فَلَيْسَ بنادر، وَكَذَا نقل ابْن بطال عَنهُ،فَقَالَ: وَعند مَالك أَن مَا خرج من المخرجين مُعْتَادا نَاقض،وَمَا خرج نَادرا على وَجه الْمَرَض لَا يقْض الْوضُوء: كالاستحاضة وسلس الْبَوْل ابو والمذي وَالْحجر والدود وَالدَّم. وَقَالَ ابْن حزم: الْمَذْي وَالْبَوْل وَالْغَائِط، من أَي مَوضِع خرجن من الدبر أَو الإحليل أَو المثانة أَو الْبَطن أَو غير ذَلِك من الْجَسَد أَو الْفَم، نَاقض للْوُضُوء لعُمُوم أمره، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، بِالْوضُوءِ مِنْهَا، وَلم يخص موضعا دون مَوضِع، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه. وَالرِّيح الْخَارِجَة من ذكر الرجل وَقبل الْمَرْأَة لَا ينْقض الْوضُوء عندنَا، هَكَذَا ذكره الْكَرْخِي عَن أَصْحَابنَا إِلَّا أَن تكون الْمَرْأَة مفضاة، وَهِي الَّتِي صَار مَسْلَك بولها وَوَطئهَا وَاحِدًا، أَو الَّتِي صَار مَسْلَك الْغَائِط وَالْوَطْء مِنْهَا وَاحِدًا........(3/ 48)الْخلاف: هَل ينْقض الْوضُوء؟ فَذهب مَالك وَاللَّيْث وَالشَّافِعِيّ إِلَى أَنه لَا ينْقض، وَذهب النَّخعِيّ وَالْحسن إِلَى أَنه ينْقض الْوضُوء وَالصَّلَاة،وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ مستدلين بِالْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ عَن ابي الْمليح عَن أَبِيه: (بَينا نَحن نصلي خلف رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، إِذا أقبل رجل ضَرِير الْبَصَر، فَوَقع فِي حُفْرَة، فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم (من ضحك مِنْكُم فليعد الْوضُوء وَالصَّلَاة) . وَرَوَاهُ أَيْضا من حَدِيث أنس وَعمْرَان بن حُصَيْن وَأبي هُرَيْرَة، وضعفها كلهَا. قلت: مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة لَيْسَ كَمَا ذكره، وَإِنَّمَا مذْهبه مثل مَا رُوِيَ عَن جَابر أَن الضحك يبطل الصَّلَاة وَلَا يبطل الْوضُوء، والقهقهة تبطلهما جَمِيعًا، والتبسم لَا يبطلهما، والضحك مَا يكون مسموعا لَهُ دون جِير 
جِيرَانه، والقهقهة مَا يكون مسموعاً لَهُ ولجيرانه، والتبسم مَا لَا صَوت فِيهِ وَلَا تَأْثِير لَهُ دون وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا. فان قَالَ: كَيفَ استدلت الحنيفة بِالْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ، وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ إلاَّ الضحك دون القهقهة؟قلت: المُرَاد من قَوْله: من ضحك مِنْكُم قهقهة، يدل عَلَيْهِ مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن عمر. قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (من ضحك فِي الصَّلَاة قهقهة فليعد الْوضُوء وَالصَّلَاة) . رَوَاهُ ابْن عدي فِي (الْكَامِل) من حَدِيث بَقِيَّة: حَدثنَا أبي عَمْرو بن قيس عَن عَطاء عَن ابْن عمر، وَالْأَحَادِيث يُفَسر بَعْضهَا بَعْضًا. فان قيل: قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ: هَذَا حَدِيث لَا يَصح، فَإِن بَقِيَّة من عَادَته التَّدْلِيس. قلت: المدلس إِذا صرح بِالتَّحْدِيثِ وَكَانَ صَدُوقًا زَالَت تُهْمَة التَّدْلِيس، وَبَقِيَّة صرح بِالتَّحْدِيثِ وَهُوَ صَدُوق..........(3/ 49)قَوْله: حاشا من أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ... إِلَى آخِره، لَيْسَ بِحجَّة فِي ترك الْعَمَل فِي الْأَخْبَار الْمَذْكُورَة، وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي خلف النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الصَّحَابَة وَغَيرهم من الْمُنَافِقين والأعراب الْجُهَّال، وَهَذَا من بَاب حسن الظَّن بهم، وإلاَّ فَلَيْسَ الضحك كَبِيرَة، وهم لَيْسُوا من الصَّغَائِر بمعصومين وَلَا عَن الْكَبَائِر، على تَقْدِير كَونه كَبِيرَة، وَمَعَ هَذَا وَقع من الْأَحْدَاث فِي حَضْرَة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَا هُوَ أَشد من هَذَا. وَقَالَ الْقَائِل الْمَذْكُور،بعد نَقله كَلَام ابْن الْمُنْذر الَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ: على أَنهم لم يَأْخُذُوا بِمَفْهُوم الْخَبَر الْمَرْوِيّ فِي الضحك، بل خصوه بالقهقهة. قلت: هَذَا كَلَام من لَا ذوق لَهُ من دقائق التراكيب، وَكَيف لم يَأْخُذُوا بِمَفْهُوم الْخَبَر الْمَرْوِيّ فِي الضحك،وَلَو لم يَأْخُذُوا مَا قَالُوا: الضحك يفْسد الصَّلَاة وَلَا خصوه بالقهقهة؟ فَإِن لَفظه القهقهة ذكر صَرِيحًا كَمَا جَاءَ فِي حَدِيث ابْن عمر صَرِيحًا. وَجَاء أَيْضا لفظ: القرقرة، فِي حَدِيث عمرَان بن حُصَيْن. وَقد ذكرناهما قَرِيبا، وَقد ذكرنَا أَن الْأَحَادِيث يُفَسر بَعْضهَا بَعْضًا.
..........(3/ 50)فِي غَزْوَة ذَات الرّقاع) سميت بإسم شَجَرَة هُنَاكَ،وَقيل: باسم جبل هُنَاكَ فِيهِ بَيَاض وَسَوَاد وَحُمرَة،يُقَال لَهُ: الرّقاع، فسميت بِهِ. وَقيل: سميت بِهِ لرقاع كَانَت فِي أَلْوِيَتهم. وَقيل: سميت بذلك لِأَن أَقْدَامهم نقبت فلفوا عَلَيْهَا الْخرق، وَهَذَا هُوَ الصَّحِيح، لِأَن أَبَا مُوسَى حَاضر ذَلِك مُشَاهدَة وَقد أخبر بِهِ، وَكَانَت غَزْوَة ذَات الرّقاع فِي سنة أَربع من الْهِجْرَة. وَذكر البُخَارِيّ أَنَّهَا كَانَت بعد خَيْبَر، لِأَن أَبَا مُوسَى جَاءَ بعد خَيْبَر...........(3/ 51)أَن خُرُوج الدَّم وسيلانه من غير السَّبِيلَيْنِ لَا ينْقض الْوضُوء، فَإِنَّهُ لَو كَانَ ناقضاً للطَّهَارَة لكَانَتْ صَلَاة الْأنْصَارِيّ بِهِ تفْسد أول مَا أَصَابَهُ الرَّمية، وَلم يكن يجوز لَهُ بعد ذَلِك أَن يرْكَع وَيسْجد وَهُوَ مُحدث، وَاحْتج أَصْحَابنَا الْحَنَفِيَّة بِأَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة أقواها وأصحها مَا رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ فِي (صَحِيحه) عَن هِشَام بن عُرْوَة عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا،قَالَت: (جَاءَت فَاطِمَة بنت أبي حُبَيْش إِلَى النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُول الله إِنِّي امْرَأَة أسْتَحَاض فَلَا أطهر، أفأدع الصَّلَاة؟قَالَ: لَا إِنَّمَا ذَلِك عرق وَلَيْسَت بالحيضة، فَإِذا أَقبلت الْحَيْضَة فدعي الصَّلَاة، وَإِذا أَدْبَرت فاغسلي عَنْك الدَّم. قَالَ هِشَام: قَالَ أبي: ثمَّ توضيء لكل صَلَاة حَتَّى يَجِيء ذَلِك الْوَقْت)...........(3/ 51)ن البُخَارِيّ كَانَ يرى أَن خُرُوج الدَّم فِي الصَّلَاة لَا يبطل، بِدَلِيل أَنه ذكر عقيب هَذَا الحَدِيث اثر الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ،قَالَ: مَا زَالَ الْمُسلمُونَ يصلونَ فِي جراحاتهم. قلت: هَذَا أعجب من الْكل وَأبْعد من الْعقل، وَكَيف يجوز هَذَا الْقَائِل نِسْبَة جَوَاز الصَّلَاة مَعَ خُرُوج الدَّم فِيهَا مَعَ غير دَلِيل قوي إِلَى البُخَارِيّ؟ وَأثر الْحسن لَا يدل على شَيْء من ذَلِك أصلا،لِأَنَّهُ لَا يلْزم من قَوْله: (يصلونَ فِي جراحاتهم) ، أَن يكون الدَّم خَارِجا وقتئذ، وَمن لَهُ جِرَاحَة لَا يتْرك الصَّلَاة لأَجلهَا بل يُصَلِّي وجراحته إِمَّا معصبة بِشَيْء، أَو مربوطة بجبيرة، وَمَعَ ذَلِك لَو خرج شَيْء من ذَلِك تفْسد صلَاته بِمُجَرَّد الْخُرُوج، وَلَا بُد من سيلانه ووصوله إِلَى مَوضِع يلْحقهُ حكم التَّطْهِير.وَقَالَ الحَسَنُ مَا زَال المُسْلِمُونَ يُصَلُّونَ فِي جِرَاحاتِهِمْ
...........(3/ 51)وقالَ طَاوُسٌ ومُحمَّدُ بنُ عَلِيٍّ وأهْلُ الحِجَازِ لَيْسَ فِي الدَّمِ وُضُوءٌطَاوس هُوَ ابْن كيسَان الْيَمَانِيّ الْحِمْيَرِي، أحد الْأَعْلَام التَّابِعين وَخيَار عباد الله الصَّالِحين. قَالَ يحيى بن معِين: اسْمه ذكْوَان، وَسمي طاوساً لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ طَاوس الْقُرَّاء، وَوصل أَثَره ابْن ابي شيبَة بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَن عبيد الله بن مُوسَى عَن حَنْظَلَة عَن طَاوس أَنه كَانَ لَا يرى فِي الدَّم السَّائِل وضوء يغسل مِنْهُ الدَّم ثمَّ حَبسه، وَهَذَا لَيْسَ بِحجَّة لَهُم لأَنهم لَا يرَوْنَ الْعَمَل بِفعل التَّابِعِيّ،وَلَا هُوَ حجَّة على الْحَنَفِيَّة من وَجْهَيْن: الأول: أَنه لَا يدل على أَن طاوساً كَانَ يُصَلِّي وَالدَّم سَائل. وَالثَّانِي: وَإِن سلمنَا ذَلِك،فالمنقول عَن أبي حنيفَة أَنه كَانَ يَقُول: التابعون رجال وَنحن رجال يزاحموننا ونزاحمهم، وَالْمعْنَى أَن أحدا مِنْهُم إِذا أدّىاجْتِهَاده إِلَى شَيْء لَا يلْزمنَا الْأَخْذ بِهِ، بل نجتهد كَمَا اجْتهد هُوَ، فَمَا أدّى اجتهادنا إِلَيْهِ عَملنَا بِهِ وَتَركنَا اجْتِهَاده............(3/52)روى هَذَا مَوْصُولا فِي (فَوَائِد) الْحَافِظ أبي بشر الْمَعْرُوف بسمويه، من طَرِيق الْأَعْمَش،قَالَ: سَأَلت أَبَا جَعْفَر الباقر عَن الرعاف،فَقَالَ: لَو سَالَ نهر من دم مَا أعدت مِنْهُ الْوضُوء. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ هَذَا مُحَمَّد بن عَلَيْهِ الْمَشْهُور بِابْن الحنيفة، وَالظَّاهِر الاول. وَاعْلَم أَن جَمِيع مَا ذكر فِي هَذَا الْبَاب لَيْسَ بِحجَّة على الْحَنَفِيَّة، فَإِن كَانَ من أَقْوَال الصَّحَابَة فَكل وَاحِد لَهُ تَأْوِيل ومحمل صَحِيح، وَإِن كَانَ من قَول التَّابِعين فَلَيْسَ بِحجَّة عَلَيْهِم، لما ذكرنَا عَن ابي حنيفَة الْآن. وَأما عَطاء فَهُوَ ابْن أبي رَبَاح وأثره وَصله عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن ابْن جريج عَنهُاسْتدلَّ بِمَا رَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ: إلاَّ أَن يكون دَمًا سَائِلًا، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ  . قَالَ ابو عمر: وَبِه قَالَ الثَّوْريّ وَالْحسن بن حَيّ وَعبيد الله بن الْحسن وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأحمد بن حَنْبَل وَإِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه، وَإِن كَانَ الدَّم يَسِيرا غير خَارج وَلَا سَائل فَإِنَّهُ لَا ينْقض الْوضُوء عِنْد جَمِيعهم، وَمَا أعلم أحدا أوجب الْوضُوء من يسير الدَّم إلاَّ مُجَاهدًا وَحده.وعَصَر ابنُ عُمَرَ بَثْرَةً فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا الدَّمُ ولَمْ يَتَوضَّاوَصله ابْن أبي شيبَة بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح:.......( 3/53)عَلْقَمَة بن الْحَارِث الصَّحَابِيّ بن الصَّحَابِيّ، شهد بيعَة الرضْوَان وَمَا بعْدهَا من الْمشَاهد، وَهُوَ آخر من مَاتَ من الصَّحَابَة بِالْكُوفَةِ سنة سبع وَثَمَانِينَ، وَقد كف بَصَره، وَهُوَ أحد من رَآهُ أَبُو حنيفَة من الصَّحَابَة وروى عَنهُ، وَلَا يلْتَفت إِلَى قَول الْمُنكر المتعصب: وَكَانَ عمر أبي حنيفَة حِينَئِذٍ سبع سِنِين، وَهُوَ سنّ التَّمْيِيز. هَذَا على الصَّحِيح إِن مولد أبي حنيفَة سنة ثَمَانِينَ، وعَلى قَول من قَالَ: سنة سبعين، يكون عمره حِينَئِذٍ سَبْعَة عشر سنة، ويستبعد جدا أَن يكون صَحَابِيّ مُقيما ببلدة، وَفِي أَهلهَا من لَا يكون رَآهُ وَأَصْحَابه أخبر بِحَالهِ وهم ثِقَات فِي أنفسهم ...........(3/ 57)قَالَ صَاحب (التَّلْوِيح) : فَيحْتَمل أَن يكون عَليّ، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، لما بعث من بعث رَآهُ، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فِي غُضُون الْبعْثَة شاحباً، وَنزل على جَوَابه عَن ذَلِك بِمَنْزِلَة السُّؤَال ابْتِدَاء تجوزاً. وَفِي (سنَن الْبَيْهَقِيّ الْكَبِير) من حَدِيث ابْن جريج عَن عَطاء أَن عليا، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، كَانَ يدْخل فِي إحليله الفيلة من كَثْرَة الْمَذْي، وَفِي حَدِيث حسان بن عبد الرَّحْمَن الضبعِي عِنْد ابي مُوسَى الْمَدِينِيّ فِي معرفَة الصَّحَابَة بِسَنَد لَا بَأْس بِهِ، قَالَ، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام: (لَو اغتسلتم من الْمَذْي كَانَ أَشد عَلَيْكُم من الْحيض) . وَفِي حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس عِنْد الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ وَقَالَ: (لَا يَصح أَن رجلا قَالَ: يَا رَسُول الله! إِنِّي كلما تَوَضَّأت سَالَ، فَقَالَ: إِذا تَوَضَّأت فَسَالَ من قرنك إِلَى قدمك فَلَا وضوء عَلَيْك) .......(3/ 58)وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: إعلم أَن الْأمة مجمعة الْآن على وجوب الْغسْل بِالْجِمَاعِ، وَإِن لم يكن مَعَه إِنْزَال، وعَلى وُجُوبه بالإنزال، وَكَانَت جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة على أَنه لَا يجب إلاَّ بالإنزال، ثمَّ رَجَعَ بَعضهم وانعقد الْإِجْمَاع بعد الآخرين. وَفِي (الْمحلى) : وَمِمَّنْ رأى أَن لَا غسل من الْإِيلَاج فِي الْفرج إِن لم يكن إِنْزَال عُثْمَان بن عَفَّان وَعلي بن أبي طَالب وَالزُّبَيْر بن الْعَوام وَطَلْحَة بن عبيد الله وَسعد بن أبي وَقاص وَعبد الله بن مَسْعُود وَرَافِع بن خديج وَأَبُو سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ وَأبي بن كَعْب وَأَبُو أَيُّوب الْأنْصَارِيّ وَابْن عَبَّاس والنعمان بنبشير وَزيد بن ثَابت وَجُمْهُور الْأَنْصَار وَعَطَاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَأَبُو سَلمَة بن عبد الرَّحْمَن وَهِشَام بن عُرْوَة وَالْأَعْمَش وَبَعض أَصْحَاب الظَّاهِر. وَقَالَ ابْن حزم: وَرُوِيَ إِيجَاب الْغسْل عَن عَائِشَة أم الْمُؤمنِينَ وَأَبُو بكر الصّديق وَعمر بن الْخطاب وَابْن عمر وَعُثْمَان بن عَفَّان وَعلي بن ابي طَالب وَابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عَبَّاس والمهاجرين. قلت: وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وأصحابهم وَبَعض أَصْحَاب الظَّاهِر وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالثَّوْري.......(3/ 61)مَا قَالَه النَّوَوِيّ: فِيهِ دَلِيل على جَوَاز الِاسْتِعَانَة فِي الْوضُوء، وَهِي على ثَلَاثَة أَقسَام: أَحدهَا أَن يَسْتَعِين فِي إِحْضَار المَاء فَلَا كَرَاهِيَة فِيهِ. الثَّانِي: أَن يَسْتَعِين فِي غسل الْأَعْضَاء ويباشر الْأَجْنَبِيّ بِنَفسِهِ غسل الْأَعْضَاء فَهَذَا مَكْرُوه إلاَّ لحَاجَة. الثَّالِث: أَن يصب عَلَيْهِ، فَهَذَا مَكْرُوه فِي أحد الْوَجْهَيْنِ، وَالْأولَى تَركه. قلت: فِيهِ حزازة لِأَن مَا فعل رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، لَا يُقَال فِيهِ: الأولى تَركه، لِأَنَّهُ، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، لَا يتحَرَّى إلاَّ مَا فعله أولى ثمَّ إِذا قيل: الأولى تَركه، كَيفَ يُنَازع فِي كَرَاهَته وَلَيْسَ حَقِيقَة الْمَكْرُوه إلاَّ ذَلِك؟ كَذَا قَالَه الْكرْمَانِي. قلت: هَذَا حَقِيقَة الْمَكْرُوه كَرَاهَة التَّنْزِيه لَا الْمَكْرُوه كَرَاهَة التَّحْرِيم. وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: وَاسْتدلَّ البُخَارِيّ من صب المَاء عَلَيْهِ أَنه يجوز للرجل أَن يوضئه غَيره لِأَنَّهُ لما لزم المتوضىء اغتراف المَاء من الْإِنَاء بأعضائه، جَازَ لَهُ أَن يَكْفِيهِ ذَلِك غَيره بِدَلِيل صب أُسَامَة. والاغتراف بعض أَعمال الْوضُوء، فَكَذَلِك يجوز سَائِر أَعماله، وَهَذَا من بَاب القربات الَّتِي يجوز أَن يعملها الرجل عَن غَيره، بِخِلَاف الصَّلَاة. وَلما أَجمعُوا أَنه جَائِز للْمَرِيض أَن يوضئه غَيره، وييممه إِذا لم يسْتَطع، وَلَا يجوز أَن يُصَلِّي عَنهُ إِذا لم يسْتَطع، ذدل أَن حكم الْوضُوء بِخِلَاف حكم الصَّلَاة. .........(ج3/ 61)لحَدِيث هُوَ قَوْله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام: (أَنا لَا أستعين فِي وضوئي بِأحد) قَالَه لعمر، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وَقد بَادر ليصب المَاء على يَدَيْهِ. قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي (شرح الْمُهَذّب) : هَذَا حَدِيث بَاطِل لَا أصل لَهُ، وَذكره الْمَاوَرْدِيّ فِي (الْحَاوِي) بسياق آخر، فَقَالَ: رُوِيَ أَن أَبَا بكر الصّديق، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، هم بصب المَاء على يَد رَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، (فَقَالَ: أَنا لَا أحب أَن يشاركني فِي وضوئي أحد) ، وَهَذَا الحَدِيث لَا أصل لَهُ، وَالَّذِي وَقع على زعم الرَّاوِي كَانَ لعمر، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، دون أبي بكر، وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن عمر أَنه قَالَ: مَا أُبَالِي أعانني رجل على طهوري اَوْ على ركوعي وسجودي، وَثَبت عَن ابْن عمر خلاف مَا ذكر عَنهُ، فروى شُعْبَة عَن أبي بشر عَن مُجَاهِد أَنه كَانَ يسْكب على ابْن عمر المَاء فَيغسل رجلَيْهِ، وهذ أصح عَن ابْن عمر، إِذا رَاوِي الْمَنْع رجل اسْمه أَيفع وَهُوَ مَجْهُول، والْحَدِيث عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، لَا يَصح لِأَن رَاوِيه النَّضر بن مَنْصُور عَن ابي الْجنُوب عَنهُ، وهما غير حجَّة فِي الدّين وَلَا يعْتد بنقلهما. وَقَالَ الْبَزَّار فِي كتاب (السّنَن) : لَا نعلمهُ يرْوى عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إلاَّ من هَذَا الْوَجْه،وَقَالَ الْبَزَّار فِي كتاب (السّنَن) : لَا نعلمهُ يرْوى عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إلاَّ من هَذَا الْوَجْه، يَعْنِي من حَدِيث النَّضر عَن أبي الْجنُوب عقبَة بن عَلْقَمَة. وَقَالَ عُثْمَان بن سعيد فِيمَا ذكره ابْن عدي: قلت ليحيى: مَا حَال هَذَا السَّنَد؟ فَقَالَ: هَؤُلَاءِ حمالَة الْحَطب وَتَمام الحَدِيث أخرجه، الْبَزَّار فِي كتاب الطَّهَارَة، وَأَبُو يعلى فِي مُسْنده من طَرِيق النَّضر بن مَنْصُور عَن أبي الْجنُوب،وَأَبُو يعلى فِي مُسْنده من طَرِيق النَّضر بن مَنْصُور عَن أبي الْجنُوب، قَالَ: رَأَيْت عليا، رَضِي الله عَنهُ يَسْتَقِي المَاء لطهوره، فبادرت استقى لَهُ فَقَالَ: مَه يَا أَبَا الْجنُوب {فَإِنِّي رايت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَسْتَقِي المَاء لوضوئه، فبادرت استقى لَهُ فَقَالَ: مَه يَا أَبَا الْحسن} فَإِنِّي رَأَيْت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَسْتَقِي المَاء لوضوئه فبادرت أستقي لَهُ فَقَالَ: مَه يَا عمر فَإِنِّي لَا أُرِيد أَن يُعِيننِي على وضوئي أحد) ..........(3/ 62)عْلِيق البُخَارِيّ قَول مَنْصُور بن الْمُعْتَمِر عَن إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ مُشْتَمل على الْقسمَيْنِ: أَحدهمَا: قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن بعد الْحَدث، وَالثَّانِي: كِتَابَة الرسائل فِي حَالَة الْحَدثوَاخْتلفُوا فِي قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن فِي الْحمام. فَعَن ابي حنيفَة أَنه يكره، وَعَن مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن أَنه لَا يكره، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ دَلِيل خَاص، قلت: إِنَّمَا كره أَبُو حنيفَة قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن فِي الْحمام لِأَن حكمه حكم بَيت الْخَلَاء، لِأَنَّهُ مَوضِع النَّجَاسَة، وَالْمَاء الْمُسْتَعْمل فِي الْحمام نجس عِنْده، وَعند مُحَمَّد طَاهِر، فَلذَلِك لم يكرهها...........(3/ 65)قَالَ ابْن بطال فِيهِ رد على من كره قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن على غير طَهَارَة لمن لم يكن جنبا، وَهِي الْحجَّة الكافية فِي ذَلِك، لِأَنَّهُ، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، قَرَأَ الْعشْر الْآيَات بعد قِيَامه من النّوم قبل الْوضُوء، وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي:........._(3/66)احْتج البُخَارِيّ فِي وجوب مسح جَمِيع الرَّأْس بقوله تَعَالَى {وامسحو برؤوسكم} (الْمَائِدَة: 6) واحتجاجه بِهِ إِنَّمَا يتم إِذا كَانَت: الْبَاء، زَائِدَة كَمَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ مَالك، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى.وقالَ ابنُ المُسَيَّبِ المَرْأةُ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الرَّجُلِ تمْسَحُ عَلَى رَأْسِهَا........(3/ 68)وَسُئِلَ مالِكٌ: أيُجْزِىءُ أنْ يَمْسَحَ بَعْضَ الرَّأْسِ فاحْتَجَّ بِحَدِيثِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بنِ زَيْدٍ
عبد الله بن زيد، قَالَ: (مسح رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي وضوئِهِ من ناصيته إِلَى قَفاهُ، ثمَّ رد يَدَيْهِ إِلَى ناصيته فَمسح رَأسه كُله) . وَقَالَ بَعضهم: مَوضِع الدّلَالَة من الحَدِيث وَالْآيَة: ان لفظ الْآيَة مُجمل لِأَنَّهُ يحْتَمل أَن يُرَاد بهَا مسح الْكل، عَن أَن: الْبَاء، زَائِدَة، أَو مسح الْبَعْض على أَنَّهَا تبعيضية، فَتبين بِفعل النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن المُرَاد الأول(فاحتج) اي: مَالك احْتج بِحَدِيث عبد الله بن زيد الَّذِي سَاقه هُنَا على عدم الْإِجْزَاء فِي مسح بعض الرَّأْس، وَالْمعْنَى: أَنه لما سُئِلَ عَن مسح الرَّأْس روى هَذَا الحَدِيث وَاحْتج بِهِ على أَنه لَا يجوز أَن يقْتَصر بِبَعْض الرَّأْس.........(3/70)مَّ، تسْتَعْمل لثَلَاثَة معَان: التَّشْرِيك فِي الحكم، وَالتَّرْتِيب، والمهلة. مَعَ أَن فِي كل وَاحِد خلافًا، وَالْمرَاد من التَّرْتِيب هُوَ التَّرْتِيب فِي الْإِخْبَار لَا التَّرْتِيب فِي الحكم مثل مَا يُقَال بَلغنِي مَا صنعت الْيَوْم ثمَّ مَا صنعت أمس أعجب! أَي: ثمَّ أخْبرك أَن الَّذِي صَنعته أمس أعجب. ............(3/70)سل الْيَد قبل شُرُوعه فِي الْوضُوء، وَذكر هُنَا مرَّتَيْنِ، وَذكر فِي حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، مرَّتَيْنِ أَو ثَلَاثًا، ثمَّ إِن هَذَا الْغسْل لَيْسَ من سنَن الْوضُوء وَلَا من الْفُرُوض، وَذهب دَاوُد وَابْن جرير الطَّبَرِيّ إِلَى إِيجَاب ذَلِك، وَأَن المَاء ينجس إِن لم تكن الْيَد مغسولة.وَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم: غسلهمَا عبَادَة؛ وَقَالَ مَالك: السّنة أَن يغسل يَدَيْهِ قبل الشُّرُوع فِي الْوضُوء مرَّتَيْنِ، كَمَا هُوَ فِي رِوَايَة هَذَا الحَدِيث. قلت: فِيهِ أَقْوَال خَمْسَة: الأول: إِنَّه سنة، وَهُوَ الْمَشْهُور عندنَا، كَذَا فِي (الْمُحِيط) و (الْمَبْسُوط) وَيدل عَلَيْهِ أَنه، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، لم يتَوَضَّأ قطّ إلاَّ غسل يَدَيْهِ. وَفِي (الْمَنَافِع) تَقْدِيم غسلهمَا إِلَى الرسغين سنة تنوب عَن الْفَرْض، كالفاتحة تنوب عَن الْوَاجِب وَفرض الْقِرَاءَة. الثَّانِي: إِنَّه مُسْتَحبّ للشَّاكِّ فِي طَهَارَة يَده، كَذَا رُوِيَ عَن مَالك. الثَّالِث: إِنَّه وَاجِب على المنتبه من نوم اللَّيْل دون نوم النَّهَار، قَالَ أَحْمد. الرَّابِع: إِن من شكّ: هَل أَصَابَت يَده نَجَاسَة أم لَا؟ يجب غسلهمَا فِي مَشْهُور مَذْهَب مَالك. الْخَامِس: إِنَّه وَاجِب على المنتبه من النّوم مُطلقًا، وَبِه قَالَ دَاوُد وَأَصْحَابه. وَفِي الْحَوَاشِي تَقْدِيم غسل الْيَدَيْنِ للمستيقظ يتْرك بِالْحَدِيثِ، وإلاَّ فسببه شَامِل لَهُ وَلغيره.الثَّانِي: فِيهِ الْمَضْمَضَة وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  ق، وهما سنتَانِ فِي الْوضُوء، فرضان فِي الْغير...........(3/71)مَا قَالَه الْبَعْض. وَقد أنكر بعض أهل الْعَرَبيَّة كَون: الْبَاء، للتَّبْعِيض، وَقَالَ ابْن برهَان: من زعم أَن: الْبَاء، تفِيد التَّبْعِيض فقد جَاءَ أهل اللُّغَة بِمَا لَا يعْرفُونَ، وَقد جعل الْجِرْجَانِيّ معنى الإلصاق فِي: الْبَاء، أصلا وَإِن كَانَت تَجِيء لمعانٍ كَثِيرَة. وَقَالَ ابْن هَاشم: أثبت مَجِيء: الْبَاء، للتَّبْعِيض الْأَصْمَعِي والفارسي والقتبي وَابْن مَالك. قيل: والكوفيون، وَجعلُوا مِنْهُ: {عينا يشرب بهَا عباد الله} (الْإِنْسَان: 6) قيل وَمِنْه: {وامسحوا برؤوسكم} (الْمَائِدَة: 6) فَالظَّاهِرأَن: الْبَاء، فيهمَا للإلصاق. وَقيل: هِيَ فِي آيَة الْوضُوء للاستعانة، وَإِن فِي الْكَلَام حذفا وَقَلْبًا، فَإِن: مسح، يتَعَدَّى إِلَى المزال عَنهُ بِنَفسِهِ، وَإِلَى المزيل: بِالْبَاء، فَالْأَصْل امسحوا رؤوسكم بِالْمَاءِ. فان قلت: أَلَيْسَ أَن فِي التَّيَمُّم حكم الْمسْح ثَبت بقوله: {فامسحوا بوجوهكم وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ} (النِّسَاء: 43) ، ثمَّ الإستيعاب فِيهِ شَرط؟.........(3/72)وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: وَأحسن مَا حمل عَلَيْهِ أَصْحَابنَا حَدِيث الْمسْح على الْعِمَامَة أَنه، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، لَعَلَّه كَانَ بِهِ مرض مَنعه كشف رَأسه، فَصَارَت الْعِمَامَة كالجبيرة الَّتِي يمسح عَلَيْهَا للضَّرُورَة. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: فَإِن قيل: فَلَعَلَّهُ اقْتصر على مسح الناصية لعذر لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي سفر، وَهُوَ مَظَنَّة الْعذر، وَلِهَذَا مسح على الْعِمَامَة بعد مسح الناصية، كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهر سِيَاق مُسلم من حَدِيث الْمُغيرَة. قُلْنَا: قد رُوِيَ عَنهُ مسح مقدم الرَّأْس من غير مسح على الْعِمَامَة. وَهُوَ مَا رَوَاهُ الشَّافِعِي من حَدِيث عَطاء: (أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تَوَضَّأ فحسر الْعِمَامَة عَن رَأسه وَمسح مقدم رَأسه) ، وَهُوَ مُرْسل، لكنه اعتضد من وَجه آخر مَوْصُولا، أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أنس. وَفِي إِسْنَاده أَبُو معقل لَا يعرف حَاله، فقد اعتضد كل من الْمُرْسل والموصول بِالْآخرِ، وحصلت الْقُوَّة من الصُّورَة الْمَجْمُوعَة. قلت: قَول هَذَا الْقَائِل من أعجب الْعَجَائِب لِأَنَّهُ يَدعِي أَن الْمُرْسل غير حجَّة عِنْد إِمَامه، ثمَّ يَدعِي أَنه اعتضد بِحَدِيث مَوْصُول ضَعِيف باعترافه هُوَ، ثمَّ يَقُول: وحصلت الْقُوَّة من الصُّورَة الْمَجْمُوعَة، فَكيف تحصل الْقُوَّة من شَيْء لَيْسَ بِحجَّة وَشَيْء ضَعِيف؟ فَإِذا كَانَ الْمُرْسل غير حجَّة يكون فِي حكم الْعَدَم، وَلَا يبْقى إلاَّ الحَدِيث الضَّعِيف وَحده، فَكيف تكون الصُّورَة الْمَجْمُوعَة.........(3/73)لمَاء الَّذِي يتقاطر عَن أَعْضَاء المتوضىء، وَهُوَ المَاء الَّذِي يَقُول لَهُ الْفُقَهَاء: المَاء الْمُسْتَعْمل. وَاخْتلف الْفُقَهَاء فِيهِ؛ فَعَن ابي حنيفَة ثَلَاث رِوَايَات: فروى عَنهُ أَبُو يُوسُف أَنه نجس مخفف، وروى الْحسن بن زِيَاد أَنه نجس مغلظ، وروى مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن وَزفر وعافية القَاضِي أَنه طَاهِر غير طهُور، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَار الْمُحَقِّقين من مَشَايِخ مَا وَرَاء النَّهر. وَفِي (الْمُحِيط) : وَهُوَ الْأَشْهر الأقيس. وَقَالَ فِي (الْمُفِيد) : وَهُوَ الصَّحِيح. وَقَالَ الأسبيجابي: وَعَلِيهِ الْفَتْوَى. وَقَالَ قاضيخان: وَرِوَايَة التَّغْلِيظ رِوَايَة شَاذَّة غير مَأْخُوذ بهَا، وَبِه يرد على ابْن حزم قَوْله: الصَّحِيح عَن ابي حنيفَة نَجَاسَته. وَقَالَ عبد الحميد القَاضِي: أَرْجُو أَن لَا تثبت رِوَايَة النَّجَاسَة فِيهِ عَن ابي حنيفَة. وَعند مَالك طَاهِر وطهور، وَهُوَ قَول النَّخعِيّ وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَالزهْرِيّ وَالثَّوْري وَأبي ثَوْر. وَعند الشَّافِعِي طَاهِر غير طهُور وَهُوَ قَوْله الْجَدِيد. وَعند زفر إِن كَانَ مستعمله طَاهِرا فَهُوَ طَاهِر وطهور، وَإِن مُحدثا فَهُوَ طَاهِر غير طهُور (3/76)قَالَ القَاضِي الْبَيْضَاوِيّ: خَاتم النُّبُوَّة أثر بَين كَتفيهِ، نعت بِهِ فِي الْكتب الْمُتَقَدّمَة وَكَانَ عَلامَة يعلم بهَا أَنه النَّبِي الْمَوْعُود، وصيانة لنبوته عَن تطرق الْقدح إِلَيْهَا صِيَانة الشَّيْء المستوثق بالختم. ..........ز(3/78)ل كَانَ خَاتم النُّبُوَّة بعد ميلاده أَو ولد هُوَ مَعَه؟ قلت: قيل: ولد وَهُوَ مَعَه، وَعَن ابْن عَائِد فِي (مغازيه) بِسَنَدِهِ إِلَى شَدَّاد بن أَوْس، فَذكر حَدِيث الرَّضَاع وشق الصَّدْر، وَفِيه: وَأَقْبل الثَّالِث. يعين الْملك وَفِي يَده خَاتم لَهُ شُعَاع فَوَضعه بَين كَتفيهِ وثدييه، وَوجد برده زَمَانا. وَفِي (الدَّلَائِل) لأبي نعيم: أَن النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، لما ولد ذكرت أمه أَن الْملك غمسه فِي المَاء الَّذِي أنبعه ثَلَاث غمسات، ثمَّ أخرج صرة من حَرِير أَبيض، فَإِذا فِيهَا خَاتم، فَضرب على كَتفيهِ كالبيضة المكنونة تضيء كالزهرة: فان قلت: أَيْن كَانَ مَوْضِعه؟ قلت: قد رُوِيَ أَنه بَين كَتفيهِ. وَقيل: كَانَ على نغض كتفه اليسى، لِأَنَّهُ يُقَال: إِنَّه الْموضع الَّذِي يدْخل مِنْهُ الشَّيْطَان إِلَى بَاطِن الْإِنْسَان، فَكَانَ هَذَا عصمَة لَهُ، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، من الشَّيْطَان. وَذكر أَبُو عمرَان، مَيْمُون بن مهْرَان، ذكر عَن عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز، رَضِي الله عَنهُ: أَن رجلا سَأَلَ ربه أَن يرِيه مَوضِع الشَّيْطَان مِنْهُ، فَرَأى جسده ممهى يرى دَاخله من خَارجه، وَرَأى الشَّيْطَان فِي صُورَة ضفدع عِنْد نغض كتفه حداء قلبه، لَهُ خرطوم كخرطوم الْبَعُوضَة، وَقد أدخلهُ فِي مَنْكِبه الْأَيْسَر إِلَى قلبهقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: هَذَا الْخَاتم هُوَ أثر شقّ الْملكَيْنِ بَين كَتفيهِ. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: هَذَا بَاطِل، لِأَن شقّ الْملكَيْنِ إِنَّمَا كَانَ فِي صَدره............(3/81)مسح الراس مرّة وَاحِدَة. وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: قَالَ الشَّافِعِي: الْمسنون ثَلَاث مسحات، وَالْحجّة عَلَيْهِ أَن الْمسنون يحْتَاج إِلَى شرع، وَحَدِيث عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله عَنهُ،وَإِن كَانَ فِيهِ: أَنه مسح بِرَأْسِهِ مرّة، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: الشَّرْع الَّذِي قَالَ الشَّافِعِي فِي مسنونية الثَّلَاث مَا روى أَبُو دَاوُد فِي (سنَنه) : أَنه، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، مسح ثَلَاثًا، وَالْقِيَاس على سَائِر الْأَعْضَاء. قلت: روى أَبُو دَاوُد: حَدثنَا هَارُون بن عبد الله،قَالَ: حَدثنَا يحيى بن آدم،قَالَ: حَدثنَا اسرائيل عَن عَامر عَن شَقِيق بن حَمْزَة عَن شَقِيق بن سَلمَة،قَالَ: (رَأَيْت عُثْمَان بن عَفَّان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، غسل ذِرَاعَيْهِ ثَلَاثًا، وَمسح رَأسه ثَلَاثًا،ثمَّ قَالَ: رَأَيْت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فعل هَذَا) . قلت: الْمَذْكُور من حَدِيث الْجَمَاعَة هُوَ مسح الراس مرّة وَاحِدَة، وَلِهَذَا قَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد فِي (سنَنه) : أَحَادِيث عُثْمَان الصِّحَاح تدل على أَن مسح الرَّأْس مرّة، فَإِنَّهُم ذكرُوا الْوضُوء ثَلَاثًاوَقَالُوا فِيهَا: مسح رَأسه، وَلم يذكرُوا عددا، كَمَا ذكرُوا فِي غَيره،وَوصف عبد الله بن زيد وضوء النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَقَالَ: مسح براسه مرّة وَاحِدَة، مُتَّفق عَلَيْهِ. وَحَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،وَفِيه: (مسح رَأسه مرّة وَاحِدَة) . وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: هَذَا حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح، وَكَذَا وصف عبد الله بن أبي أوفى وَابْن عَبَّاس وَسَلَمَة بن الْأَكْوَع وَالربيع،كلهم قَالُوا: وَمسح بِرَأْسِهِ مرّة وَاحِدَة، وَلم يَصح فِي أَحَادِيثهم شَيْء صَرِيح فِي تكْرَار الْمسْح. وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: قد رُوِيَ من أوجه غَرِيبَة عَن عُثْمَان ذكرُ التّكْرَار فِي مسح الرَّأْس، إلاَّ أَنَّهَا مَعَ خلاف الْحفاظ الثِّقَات لَيست بِحجَّة عِنْد أهل الْمعرفَة، وَإِن كَانَ بعض أَصْحَابنَا يحْتَج بهَا. فان قلت: قد روى الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي (سنَنه) عَن مُحَمَّد بن مَحْمُود الوَاسِطِيّ عَن شُعَيْب بن أَيُّوب عَن أبي يحيى الجماني عَن أبي حنيفَة عَن خَالِد بن عَلْقَمَة عَن عبد خير عَن عَلَيْهِ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ: (أَنه تَوَضَّأ) الحَدِيث،وَفِيه: (وَمسح بِرَأْسِهِ ثَلَاثًا) ،ثمَّ قَالَ: هَكَذَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو حنيفَة عَن عَلْقَمَة بن خَالِد. وَخَالفهُ جمَاعَة من الْحفاظ الثِّقَات عَن خَالِد بن عَلْقَمَة،فَقَالُوا فِيهِ: وَمسح رَأسه مرّة وَاحِدَة وَمَعَ خلَافَة إيَّاهُم قَالَ: إِن السّنة فِي الْوضُوء مسح الرَّأْس مرّة وَاحِدَة. قلت: الزِّيَادَة عَن الثِّقَة مَقْبُولَة، وَلَا سِيمَا من مثل أبي حنيفَة، رَضِي الله عَنهُ. وَأما قَوْله: فقد خَالف فِي حكم الْمسْح، غير صَحِيح، لِأَن تكْرَار الْمسْح مسنون عَن أبي حنيفَة أَيْضا، صرح بذلك صَاحب (الْهِدَايَة) : وَلَكِن بِمَاء وَاحِد. وَقَول الْكرْمَانِي وَالْقِيَاس على سَائِر الْأَعْضَاء، ردَّ بِأَن الْمسْح مَبْنِيّ على التَّخْفِيف، بِخِلَاف الْغسْل، وَلَو شرع التّكْرَار لصار صُورَة المغسول. وَقد اتّفق على كَرَاهَة غسل الرَّأْس بدل الْمسْح وَإِن كَانَ مجزياً. وَأجِيب: بِأَن الخفة تَقْتَضِي عدم الِاسْتِيعَاب، وَهُوَ مَشْرُوع بالِاتِّفَاقِ،فَلْيَكُن الْعدَد كَذَلِك ورد بِالْحَدِيثِ الْمَشْهُور الَّذِي رَوَاهُ ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَصَححهُ وَغَيره أَيْضا من طَرِيق عبد الله بن عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ فِي صفة الْوضُوء حَيْثُ قَالَ: قَالَ النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،بعد أَن فرغ: (من زَاد على هَذَا فقد أَسَاءَ وظلم)وَالصَّوَاب أَن يُقَال: الحَدِيث الَّذِي فِيهِ الْمسْح ثَلَاثًا لَا يُقَاوم الْأَحَادِيث الَّتِي فِيهَا الْمسْح مرّة وَاحِدَة،وَلذَلِك قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: وَالْعَمَل عَلَيْهِ عِنْد أَكثر أهل الْعلم من أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَمن بعدهمْ. وَقَالَ ابو عمر ابْن عبد الْبر: كلهم يَقُول مسح الرَّأْس مسحة وَاحِدَة. فَإِن قلت: هَذَا الَّذِي ذكرته يرد على أبي حنيفه. قلت: لَا يرد أصلا، فَإِنَّهُ رأى التَّثْلِيث سنة لكَونه رَوَاهُ، وَلكنه شَرط أَن يكون بِمَاء وَاحِد، وَهَذَا خلاف مَا قَالَه الشَّافِعِي، رَحمَه الله،وَمَعَ هَذَا الْمَذْهَب: الْإِفْرَاد لَا التثليثْ.............(3/83)وَصله سعيد بن مَنْصُور وَعبد الرَّزَّاق وَغَيرهمَا بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح بِلَفْظ: إِن عمر، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، كَانَ يتَوَضَّأ بالحميم ثمَّ يغْتَسل مِنْهُ،وَرَوَاهُ ابي شيبَة وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ بِلَفْظ: (كَانَ يسخن لَهُ مَاء فِي حميم ثمَّ يغْتَسل مِنْهُ) . قَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ: إِسْنَاده صَحِيح.وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: أجمع أهل الْحجاز وَأهل الْعرَاق جَمِيعًا على الْوضُوء بِالْمَاءِ السخن غير مُجَاهِد فَإِنَّهُ كرهه. رَوَاهُ عَنهُ لَيْث بن أبي سليم. وَذكر الرَّافِعِيّ فِي كِتَابه: إِن الصَّحَابَة تطهروا بِالْمَاءِ المسخن بَين يَدي رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَلم يُنكر عَلَيْهِم هَذَا الْخَبَر. وَقَالَ الْمُحب الطَّبَرِيّ: لم أره فِي غير الرَّافِعِيّ! قلت: قد وَقع ذَلِك لبَعض الصَّحَابَة فِيمَا رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي (الْكَبِير) وَالْحسن بن سُفْيَان فِي (مُسْنده) ؛ وَأَبُو نعيم فِي (الْمعرفَة) ، وَالْمَشْهُور من طَرِيق الأسلع بن شريك،قَالَ: كنت أرحل نَاقَة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فأصابتني جَنَابَة فِي لَيْلَة بَارِدَة، وَأَرَادَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الرحلة فَكرِهت أَن أرحل نَاقَة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأَنا جنب، وخشيت أَن اغْتسل بِالْمَاءِ الْبَارِد فأموت أَو أمرض، فَأمرت رجلا من الْأَنْصَار يرحلها، وَوضعت أحجاراً فاسخنت بهَا مَاء فاغتسلت،ثمَّ لحقت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَذكرت ذَلِك لَهُ فَأنْزل الله تَعَالَى: {يَا ايها الَّذين آمنُوا لَا تقربُوا الصَّلَاة وانتم سكارى}وَفِي سَنَده: الْهَيْثَم بن زُرَيْق الرَّاوِي لَهُ عَن أَبِيه عَن الأسلع مَجْهُولَانِ، والْعَلَاء بن الْفضل رَاوِيه عَن الْهَيْثَم وَفِيه ضعف،وَقد قيل: إِنَّه تفرد بِهِ. وَقد رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة مِنْهُم عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، كَمَا ذكره البُخَارِيّ، وَمِنْهُم سَلمَة بن الْأَكْوَع أَنه كَانَ يسخن المَاء يتَوَضَّأ بِهِ، رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح، وَمِنْهُم ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،أَنه قَالَ: (إِنَّا نَتَوَضَّأ بالحميم وَقد أغلي على النَّار) ،.......(3/83)جَوَاز توضيء الرجل وَالْمَرْأَة من إِنَاء وَاحِد. وَأما فضل الْمَرْأَة فَيجوز عِنْد الشَّافِعِي الْوضُوء بِهِ أَيْضا للرجل، سَوَاء خلت بِهِ أَو لَا. قَالَ الْبَغَوِيّ،وَغَيره: فَلَا كَرَاهَة فِيهِ للأحاديث الصَّحِيحَة فِيهِ، وَبِهَذَا قَالَ مَالك وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَجُمْهُور الْعلمَاء. وَقَالَ أَحْمد وَدَاوُد: لَا يجوز إِذا خلت بِهِ، وَرُوِيَ هَذَا عَن عبد الله بن سرجس وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ، وَرُوِيَ عَن أَحْمد كمذهبنا، وَعَن ابْن الْمسيب وَالْحسن كَرَاهَة فَضلهَا مُطلقًا. وَحكى ابو عمر فِيهَا خَمْسَة مَذَاهِب: أَحدهَا: أَنه لَا بَأْس أَن يغْتَسل الرجل بفضلها مَا لم تكن جنبا أَو حَائِضًا. وَالثَّانِي: يكره أَن يتَوَضَّأ بفضلها وَعَكسه. وَالثَّالِث: كَرَاهَة فَضلهَا لَهُ والرخصة فِي عَكسه. وَالرَّابِع: لَا بَأْس بشروعهما مَعًا، وَلَا ضير فِي فَضلهَا، وَهُوَ قَول احْمَد. وَالْخَامِس: لَا بَأْس بِفضل كل مِنْهُمَا شرعا جَمِيعًا أَو خلا كل وَاحِد مِنْهُم بِهِ، وَعَلِيهِ فُقَهَاء الْأَمْصَار.اما اغتسال الرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء من إِنَاء وَاحِد، فقد نقل الطَّحَاوِيّ والقرطبي وَالنَّوَوِيّ الِاتِّفَاق على جَوَاز ذَلِك،وَقَالَ بَعضهم: وَفِيه نظر لما حَكَاهُ ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة أَنه كَانَ يُنْهِي عَنهُ. وَكَذَا حَكَاهُ ابْن عبد الْبر عَن قوم. قلت: فِي نظره نظر، لأَنهم قَالُوا بالِاتِّفَاقِ دون الْإِجْمَاع، فَهَذَا الْقَائِل لم يعرف الْفرق بَين الِاتِّفَاق والاجماع، على أَنه روى جَوَاز ذَلِك عَن تِسْعَة من الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم،وهم: عَليّ بن أبي طَالب وَابْن عَبَّاس وَجَابِر وَأنس وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَعَائِشَة وَأم سَلمَة وَأم هانىء ومَيْمُونَة. فَحَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله عَنهُ،عَن أَحْمد قَالَ: (كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأَهله يغتسلون من إِنَاء وَاحِد) ، وَحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس عِنْد الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي (الْكَبِير) من حَدِيث عِكْرِمَة عَنهُ: (أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَعَائِشَة اغتسلا من إِنَاء وَاحِد من جَنَابَة، وتوضآ جَمِيعًا للصَّلَاة) ؛ وَحَدِيث جَابر، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، عِنْد ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي (مُصَنفه) قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وأزواجه يغتسلون من إِنَاء وَاحِد) ؛ وَحَدِيث أنس عِنْد البُخَارِيّ عَن أبي الْوَلِيد عَن شُعْبَة عَن عبد الله بن جُبَير عَن أنس بن مَالك، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،قَالَ: (كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يغْتَسل هُوَ وَالْمَرْأَة من نِسَائِهِ من الْإِنَاء الْوَاحِد) . وروى الطَّحَاوِيّ نَحوه عَن أبي بكرَة القَاضِي؛ وَحَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، عِنْد الْبَزَّار فِي (مُسْنده) قَالَ: (كَان وَحَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، عِنْد الْبَزَّار فِي (مُسْنده) قَالَ: (كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأَهله أَو بعض أَهله. يغتسلون من إِنَاء وَاحِد)نقل عَن الإِمَام أَحْمد أَن الْأَحَادِيث الْوَارِدَة فِي منع التطهر بِفضل الْمَرْأَة، وَفِي جَوَاز ذَلِك مضطربة،قَالَ: لَكِن صَحَّ من الصَّحَابَة الْمَنْع فِيمَا إِذا دخلت بِهِ، وَلَكِن يُعَارض هَذَا مَا رُوِيَ بِصِحَّة الْجَوَاز عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة الَّذين ذَكَرْنَاهُمْ.وَأشهر الْأَحَادِيث عِنْد المانعين: حَدِيث عبد الله ابْن سرجس، وَحَدِيث حكم الْغِفَارِيّ. وَأما حَدِيث عبد الله بن سرجس، فَإِنَّهُ رُوِيَ مَرْفُوعا وموقوفاً. وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: الْمَوْقُوف أولى بِالصَّوَابِ،وَقد قَالَ البُخَارِيّ: أَخطَأ من رَفعه. قلت: الحكم للرافع،لِأَنَّهُ زَاد: والراوي قد يُفْتِي بالشَّيْء ثمَّ يرويهِ مرّة أُخْرَى، وَيجْعَل الْمَوْقُوف فَتْوَى فَلَا يُعَارض الْمَرْفُوع، وَصَححهُ ابْن حزم مَرْفُوعا من حَدِيث عبد الْعَزِيز بن الْمُخْتَار الَّذِي فِي مُسْنده، والشيخان أخرجَا لَهُ، وَوَثَّقَهُ ابْن معِين وَأَبُو حَاتِم وَأَبُو زرْعَة، فَلَا يضرّهُ وقف من وَقفه. وَتوقف ابْن الْقطَّان فِي تَصْحِيحه لِأَنَّهُ لم يره إلاَّ فِي كتاب الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ، وَشَيخ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِيهِ لَا يعرف حَاله. قلت: شَيْخه فِيهِ عبد الله بن مُحَمَّد بن سعد المَقْبُري، وَلَو رَآهُ عِنْد ابْن مَاجَه أَو عِنْد الطَّحَاوِيّ لما توقف، لَان ابْن مَاجَه رَوَاهُ عَن مُحَمَّد بن يحيى عَن المعلي بن أَسد، والطَّحَاوِي رَوَاهُ مُحَمَّد بن خُزَيْمَة، وهما مشهوران. وَأما حَدِيث الحكم الْغِفَارِيّ، فَقَالَت جمَاعَة من أهل الحَدِيث، إِن هَذَا الحَدِيث لَا يَصح، وَأَشَارَ الْخطابِيّ أَيْضا إِلَى عدم صِحَّته،وَقَالَ ابْن مَنْدَه: لَا يثبت من جِهَة السَّنَد. قلت: لما أخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ قَالَ: هَذَا حَدِيث حسن، وَرجحه ابْن مَاجَه على حَدِيث عبد الله بن سرجس، وَصَححهُ ابْن حبَان وَأَبُو مُحَمَّد الْفَارِسِي، وَالْقَوْل قَول من صَححهُ لَا من ضعفه، لِأَنَّهُ مُسْند ظَاهره السَّلامَة من تضعف وَانْقِطَاع،وَقَالَ ابْن قدامَة: الحَدِيث رَوَاهُ أَحْمد وَاحْتج بِهِ، وتضعيف البُخَارِيّ لَهُ بعد ذَلِك لَا يقبل لاحْتِمَال أَن يكون وَقع لَهُ من غير طَرِيق صَحِيح،وَيرد بِهَذَا أَيْضا قَول النَّوَوِيّ: اتّفق الْحفاظ على تَضْعِيفه.........(3/86)فِي (صَحِيح ابْن خُزَيْمَة) فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث من طَرِيق مُعْتَمر عَن عبيد الله بن عمر عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر،رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا: (أَنه أبْصر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأَصْحَابه يتطهرون، وَالنِّسَاء مَعَهم، من إِنَاء وَاحِد كلهم يتطهرون مِنْهُ) . قيل: وَلنَا أَن نقُول: مَا كَانَ مَانع من ذَلِك قبل نزُول آيَة الْحجاب، وَأما بعده فَيخْتَص بالزوجات والمحارم، وَفِيه نظر، وَالله تَعَالَى أعلم......(3/ 89)وَفِي كتاب (الْأَشْرَاف) : رخص كثير من أهل الْعلم فِي ذَلِك، وَبِه قَالَ الثَّوْريّ وَابْن الْمُبَارك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَبُو ثَوْر، وَمَا علمت أَنِّي رَأَيْت أحدا كره الْوضُوء فِي آنِية الصفر والنحاس والرصاص وَشبهه، والأشياء على الْإِبَاحَة وَلَيْسَ يحرم مَا هُوَ مَوْقُوف على ابْن عمر. وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: وَقد وجدت عَن ابْن عمر أَنه تَوَضَّأ فِيهِ، وَهَذِه الرِّوَايَة أشبه للصَّوَاب، وَكَانَ الشَّافِعِي وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر يكْرهُونَ الْوضُوء فِي آنِية الذَّهَب وَالْفِضَّة، وَبِه نقُول. وَلَو تَوَضَّأ لَهُ متوضىء أَجزَأَهُ وَقد أَسَاءَ، وَعَن أبي حنيفَة، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، كَانَ يكره الْأكل وَالشرب فِي آنِية الْفضة، وَكَانَ لَا يرى بَأْسا بالمفضض، وَكَانَ لَا يرى بِالْوضُوءِ مِنْهُ بَأْسا. قلت: أَبُو حنيفَة كَانَ يكره الْأكل فِي آنِية الذَّهَب أَيْضا،وَالْمرَاد من الْكَرَاهَة: كَرَاهَة التَّحْرِيم، وَفِي (سنَن) أبي دَاوُد،بِسَنَد ضَعِيف عَن عَائِشَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا: (كنت أَغْتَسِل أَنا وَرَسُول الله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فِي تور من شبه) . وَفِي (مُسْند) أَحْمد بِسَنَد صَحِيح عَن زَيْنَب بنت جحش: (أَن النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، كَانَ يتَوَضَّأ من مخضب من صفر) . الصفر،بِضَم الصَّاد: هُوَ النّحاس الْجيد.............(3/91)(وَرجل آخر) وَلم تعينه، مَعَ أَنه كَانَ هُوَ عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ؟أُجِيب: بِأَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي قَلبهَا مِنْهُ مَا يحصل فِي قُلُوب الْبشر مِمَّا يكون سَببا فِي الْإِعْرَاض عَن ذكر اسْمه،وَجَاء فِي رِوَايَة: (بَين الْفضل ابْن عَبَّاس) ،وَفِي أُخْرَى: (بَين رجلَيْنِ أَحدهمَا أُسَامَة) ، وَطَرِيق الْجمع أَنهم كَانُوا يتناوبون الْأَخْذ بِيَدِهِ الْكَرِيمَة، تَارَة هَذَا وَتارَة هَذَا، وَكَانَ الْعَبَّاس أَكْثَرهم أخذا بِيَدِهِ الْكَرِيمَة، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ أدومهم لَهَا إِكْرَاما لَهُ واختصاصاً بِهِ، وَعلي وَأُسَامَة وَالْفضل يتناوبون الْيَد الْأُخْرَى، فعلى هَذَا يُجَاب بِأَنَّهَا صرحت بِالْعَبَّاسِ وأبهمت الآخر لكَوْنهم ثَلَاثَة، وَهَذَا الْجَواب أحسن من الاول.........(3/95)جعل الشَّيْخ عز الدّين بن عبد السَّلَام للمتوضىء والمغتسل ثَلَاث أَحْوَال. أَحدهَا: أَن يكون معتدل الْخلق كاعتدال خلقه، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فيقتدي بِهِ فِي اجْتِنَاب النَّقْص عَن الْمَدّ والصاع. الثَّانِيَة: أَن يكون ضئيلاً ونحيف الْخلق بِحَيْثُ لَا يعادل جسده جسده، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَيُسْتَحَب لَهُ أَن يسْتَعْمل من المَاء مَا يكون نسبته إِلَى جسده كنسبة الْمَدّ والصاع إِلَى جسده، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم. الثَّانِيَة: أَن يكون متفاحش الْخلق طولا وعرضاً وَعظم الْبَطن وثخانة الْأَعْضَاء، فَيُسْتَحَب أَن لَا ينقص عَن مِقْدَار يكون بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى بدنه كنسبة الْمَدّ والصاع إِلَى بدن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم.ثمَّ إعلم أَن الرِّوَايَات مُخْتَلفَة فِي هَذَا الْبَاب، فَفِي رِوَايَة أبي دَاوُد من حَدِيث عَائِشَة،رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا: (أَن النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، كَانَ يغْتَسل بالصاع وَيتَوَضَّأ بِالْمدِّ) . وَمن حَدِيث جَابر كَذَلِك،وَمن حَدِيث أم عمَارَة: (أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تَوَضَّأ فَأتى بِإِنَاء فِيهِ مَاء قدر ثُلثي الْمَدّ) . وَفِي رِوَايَته عَن أنس: (كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يتَوَضَّأ بِإِنَاء يسع رطلين ويغتسل الصَّاع) . وَفِي رِوَايَة ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان فِي (صَحِيحَيْهِمَا) ، وَالْحَاكِم فِي (مُسْتَدْركه) من حَدِيث عبد الله بن زيد،رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ: (أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أُتِي بِثُلثي مد من مَاء فَتَوَضَّأ، فَجعل يدلك ذِرَاعَيْهِ) . وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم: هَذَا حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح على شَرط الشَّيْخَيْنِ، وَلم يخرجَاهُ. وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ: حَدِيث أم عمَارَة حسن. وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم من حَدِيث عَائِشَة،رَضِي الله عَنْهَا: (كَانَت تَغْتَسِل هِيَ وَالنَّبِيّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي إِنَاء وَاحِد يسع ثَلَاثَة أَمْدَاد) . وَفِي رِوَايَة: (من إِنَاء وَاحِد تخْتَلف أَيْدِينَا فِيهِ) وَفِي رِوَايَة (فدعَتْ بأناء قدر الصَّاع فاغتسلت فِيهِ) وَفِي آخِره كَانَت تَغْتَسِل بِخَمْسَة مكاكيك وتتوضأ بمكوك وَفِي اخرى: (تغسله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بالصاع وتوضئه بِالْمدِّ) . وَفِي أُخْرَى: (يتَوَضَّأ بِالْمدِّ ويغتسل بالصاع إِلَى خَمْسَة أَمْدَاد) ،وَفِي رِوَايَة البُخَارِيّ: (بِنَحْوِ من صَاع) ،وَفِي لفظ: (من قدح يُقَال لَهُ: الْفرق) ، وَعند النَّسَائِيّ فِي كتاب (التَّمْيِيز) : نَحْو ثَمَانِيَة أَرْطَال) . وَفِي (مُسْند) أَحْمد بن منيع: (حزرته ثَمَانِيَة أَو تِسْعَة أَو عشرَة أَرْطَال)...........(3/97)جَوَاز الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ وَلَا يُنكره إلاَّ المبتدع الضال. وَقَالَت الخوراج: لَا يجوز. وَقَالَ صَاحب (الْبَدَائِع) : الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ جَائِز عِنْد عامفة الْفُقَهَاء، وَعَامة الصَّحَابَة إلاَّ شَيْئا رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه لَا يجوز، وَهُوَ قَول الرافضة. ثمَّ قَالَ: وَرُوِيَ عَن الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ أَنه قَالَ: أدْركْت سبعين بَدْرِيًّا من الصَّحَابَة كلهم يرى الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ، وَلِهَذَا رَآهُ أَبُو حنيفَة من شَرَائِط أهل السّنة وَالْجَمَاعَة. فَقَالَ: نَحن نفضل الشَّيْخَيْنِ، ونحب الخنتين، ونرى الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ، وَلَا نحرم نَبِيذ الْجَرّ. يَعْنِي: المثلث؛وَرُوِيَ عَنهُ أَنه قَالَ: مَا قلت بِالْمَسْحِ حَتَّى جَاءَنِي مثل ضوء النَّهَار، فَكَانَ الْجُحُود ردا على كبار الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، ونسبته إيَّاهُم إِلَى الْخَطَأ، فَكَانَ بِدعَة،وَلِهَذَا قَالَ الْكَرْخِي: أَخَاف الْكفْر على من لَا يرى الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ، وَالْأمة لم تخْتَلف أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مسح. وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: وَإِنَّمَا جَاءَ كَرَاهَة ذَلِك عَن عَليّ وَابْن عَبَّاس وَعَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم. فَأَما الرِّوَايَة عَن عَليّ سبق الْكتاب بِالْمَسْحِ على الْخُفَّيْنِ فَلم يرو ذَلِك عَنهُ بِإِسْنَاد مَوْصُول يثبت مثله. وَأما عَائِشَة فَثَبت عَنْهَا أَنَّهَا أحالت بِعلم ذَلِك على عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَأما ابْن عَبَّاس فَإِنَّمَا كرهه حِين لم يثبت مسح النَّبِي صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بعد نزُول الْمَائِدَة، فَلَمَّا ثَبت رَجَعَ إِلَيْهِ. وَقَالَ الْجَوْز قاني فِي (كتاب الموضوعات) : إِنْكَار عَائِشَة غير ثَابت عَنْهَا. وَقَالَ الكاشاني: وَأما الرِّوَايَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس فَلم تصح لِأَن مَدَاره على عِكْرِمَة،وَرُوِيَ أَنه لما بلغ عَطاء قَالَ: كذب عِكْرِمَة،وَرُوِيَ عَن عَطاء أَنه قَالَ: كَانَ ابْن عَبَّاس يُخَالف النَّاس فِي الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ فَلم يمت حَتَّى تَابعهمْ، وَفِي (الْمُغنِي) لِابْنِ قدامَة: قَالَ أَحْمد: لَيْسَ فِي قلبِي من الْمسْح شَيْء، فِيهِ أَرْبَعُونَ حَدِيثا عَن أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مَا رفعوا إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَمَا لم يرفعوا؛وَرُوِيَ عَنهُ أَنه قَالَ: الْمسْح أفضل، يَعْنِي من الْغسْل، لِأَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأَصْحَابه إِنَّمَا طلبُوا الْفضل، وَهَذَا مَذْهَب الشّعبِيّ وَالْحكم وَإِسْحَاق. وَفِي (هِدَايَة الْحَنَفِيَّة) : الْأَخْبَار فِيهِ مستفيضة حَتَّى إِن من لم يره كَانَ مبتدعاً، لَكِن من رَآهُ ثمَّ لم يمسح أَخذ بالعزيمة، وَكَانَ مأجوراً. وَحكى الْقُرْطُبِيّ مثل هَذَا عَن مَالك أَنه قَالَ عِنْد مَوته: وَعَن مَالك فِيهِ أَقْوَال. أَحدهمَا: أَنه لَا يجوز الْمسْح أصلا. الثَّانِي: أَنه يجوز وَيكرهُ. الثَّالِث،وَهُوَ الْأَشْهر: يجوز أبدا بِغَيْر تَوْقِيت. الرَّابِع: أَنه يجوز بتوقيت. الْخَامِس: يجوز للْمُسَافِر دون الْحَاضِر. السَّادِس: عَكسه. وَقَالَ إِسْحَاق وَالْحكم وَحَمَّاد الْمسْح أفضل من غسل الرجلَيْن، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي، وَإِحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَن احْمَد. وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: هما سَوَاء، وَهُوَ رِوَايَة عَن أَحْمد. وَقَالَ أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي: الْغسْل أفضل من الْمسْح بِشَرْط أَن لَا يتْرك الْمسْح رَغْبَة عَن السّنة،وَلَا يشك فِي جَوَازه وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر: لَا أعلم أحدا من الْفُقَهَاء رُوِيَ عَنهُ إِنْكَار الْمسْح إلاَّ مَالِكًا، وَالرِّوَايَات الصِّحَاح عَنهُ بِخِلَاف ذَلِك. قلت: فِيهِ نظر لما فِي (مُصَنف) ابْن أبي شيبَة من أَن مُجَاهدًا وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَعِكْرِمَة كرهوه، وَكَذَا حكى أَبُو الْحسن النسابة عَن مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ بن الْحُسَيْن وَأبي إِسْحَاق السبيعِي وَقيس بن الرّبيع، وَحَكَاهُ القَاضِي أَبُو الطّيبعنبي بكر بن أبي دَاوُد والخوارج وَالرَّوَافِض. وَقَالَ الْمَيْمُونِيّ عَن أَحْمد: فِيهِ سَبْعَة وَثَلَاثُونَ صحابياً، وَفِي رِوَايَة الْحسن بن مُحَمَّد عَنهُ أَرْبَعُونَ، وَكَذَا قَالَه الْبَزَّار فِي (مُسْنده) وَقَالَ ابْن حَاتِم: أحد وَأَرْبَعُونَ صحابياً. وَفِي (الْأَشْرَاف) عَن الْحسن: حَدثنِي بِهِ سَبْعُونَ صحابياً. وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر بن عبد الْبر: مسح على الْخُفَّيْنِ سَائِر أهل بدر وَالْحُدَيْبِيَ  ة وَغَيرهم من الْمُهَاجِرين وَالْأَنْصَار وَسَائِر الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وفقهاء الْمُسلمين، وَقد أَشَرنَا إِلَى رِوَايَة وَخمسين من الصَّحَابَة فِي الْمسْح فِي شرحنا (لمعاني الْآثَار) للطحاوي،.............(3/98)أَن الصَّحَابِيّ الْقَدِيم الصُّحْبَة قد يخفى عَلَيْهِ من الْأُمُور الجليلة فِي الشَّرْع مَا يطلع عَلَيْهِ غَيره، لِأَن ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، أنكر الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ مَعَ قدم صحبته وَكَثْرَة رِوَايَته.
أَن الْمسْح غير مَنْسُوخ حَدِيث جرير، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه رأى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مسح على الْخُفَّيْنِ، وَهُوَ أسلم بعد الْمَائِدَة، وَكَانَ الْقَوْم يعجبهم ذَلِك. وَأَيْضًا فَإِن حَدِيث الْمُغيرَة فِي الْمسْح كَانَ فِي السّفر فيعجبهم اسْتِعْمَال جرير لَهُ فِي الْحَضَر. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: لما كَانَ إِسْلَام جرير مُتَأَخِّرًا علمنَا أَن حَدِيثه يعْمل بِهِ، وَهُوَ مُبين أَن المُرَاد بِآيَة الْمَائِدَة غير صَاحب الْخُف، فَتكون السّنة مخصصة لِلْآيَةِ.
.............(3/99)وَابْن عمر اخْتلفَا فِي الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ،فَلَمَّا اجْتمعَا عِنْد عمر قَالَ سعد لِابْنِ عمر: سل أَبَاك عَمَّا أنْكرت عَليّ! فَسَأَلَهُ،فَقَالَ عمر: نعم، وَإِن ذهبت إِلَى الْغَائِط. قَالَ مُوسَى: وَأَخْبرنِي سَالم أَبُو النَّضر عَن أبي سَلمَة بِنَحْوِ من هَذَا عَن سعد وَابْن عمر وَعمر، وَقَالَ عمر لِابْنِهِ،كَأَنَّهُ يلومه: إِذا حدث سعد عَن النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَلَا تَبْغِ وَرَاء حَدِيثه شَيْئا. وَالنَّسَائِيّ عَن سُلَيْمَان بن دَاوُد. والْحَارث بن مِسْكين عَن ابْن وهب، وَعَن قُتَيْبَة عَن إِسْمَاعِيل بن جَعْفَر عَن مُوسَى. وَرَوَاهُ أَبُو نعيم من حَدِيث وهيب بن خَالِد عَن مُوسَى،وَقَالَ الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ: وَرِوَايَة عُرْوَة وَأبي سَلمَة عَن سعد وَابْن عمر فِي حَيَاة عمر مُرْسلَة. وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن البُخَارِيّ: حَدِيث أبي سَلمَة عَن ابْن عمر فِي الْمسْح صَحِيح،قَالَ: وَسَأَلت البُخَارِيّ عَن حَدِيث ابْن عمر فِي الْمسْح مَرْفُوعا فَلم يعرفهُ. وَقَالَ الْمَيْمُونِيّ: سَأَلت أَحْمد عَنهُ فَقَالَ: لَيْسَ بِصَحِيح، ابْن عمر يُنكر على سعد الْمسْح. قلت: إِنَّمَا أنكر عَلَيْهِ مَسحه فِي الْحَضَر، كَمَا هُوَ مُبين فِي بعض الرِّوَايَات، وَأما السّفر فقد كَانَ ابْن عمر يُعلمهُ. وَرَوَاهُ عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِيمَا رَوَاهُ ابْن ابي خَيْثَمَة فِي (تَارِيخه الْكَبِير) ، وَابْن أبي شيبَة فِي (مُصَنفه) من رِوَايَة عَاصِم عَن سَالم عَنهُ: (رَأَيْت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يمسح على الْخُفَّيْنِ بِالْمَاءِ فِي السّفر)........(3/101)لْمسْح على الْعِمَامَة. وَالْآخر: على الْخُفَّيْنِ. أما الأول: فَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيهِ، فَذهب الإِمَام أَحْمد إِلَى جَوَاز الِاقْتِصَار على الْعِمَامَة بِشَرْط الاعمام بعد كَمَال الطَّهَارَة، كَمَا فِي الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ،وَاحْتج المانعون بقوله تَعَالَى: {وامسحوا برؤوسكم} (الْمَائِدَة: 6) وَمن مسح على الْعِمَامَة لم يمسح على رَأسه، وَأَجْمعُوا على أَنه لَا يجوز مسح الْوَجْه فِي التَّيَمُّم على حَائِل دونه، فَكَذَلِك الرَّأْس. وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: فرض الله مسح الرَّأْس، والْحَدِيث فِي مسح الْعِمَامَة مُحْتَمل للتأويل، فَلَا يتْرك الْمُتَيَقن للمحتمل. قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: وَمِمَّنْ مسح على الْعِمَامَة: أَبُو بكر الصّديق، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَبِه قَالَ عمر وَأنس وَأَبُو أُمَامَة، وَرُوِيَ عَن سعد بن مَالك وَأبي الدارداء. وَبِه قَالَ عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَالْحسن وَقَتَادَة وَمَكْحُول وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وابو ثَوْر. وَقَالَ عُرْوَة وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالشعْبِيّ وَالقَاسِم وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ واصحاب الرَّأْي: لَا يجوز الْمسْح عَلَيْهَا؛ وَفِي (المغنى) : وَمن شَرَائِط جَوَاز الْمسْح على الْعِمَامَة شَيْئَانِ: أَحدهمَا: أَن تكون تَحت الحنك، سَوَاء أرْخى لَهَا ذؤابة أم لَا، قَالَه القَاضِي، وَلَا فرق بَين الصَّغِيرَة والكبيرة إِذا وَقع عَلَيْهَا الِاسْم. وَقيل: إِنَّمَا لم يجز الْمسْح على الْعِمَامَة الَّتِي لَيْسَ لَهَا حنك، لِأَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَمر بالتلحي وَنهى عَن الاقتعاط. قَالَ أَبُو عبيد: الاقتعاط: أَن لَا يكون تَحت الحنك مِنْهَا شَيْء. وَرُوِيَ أَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، رأى رجلا لَيْسَ تَحت حنكه من عمَامَته شَيْء، فحنكه بكور مِنْهَا،وَقَالَ: مَا هَذِه الفاسقية؟الشَّرْط الثَّانِي: أَن تكون ساترة لجَمِيع الرَّأْس إلاَّ مَا جرت الْعَادة بكشفه، كمقدم الرَّأْس والأذنين، وَيسْتَحب أَن يمسح على مَا ظهر من الرَّأْس مَعَ الْمسْح على الْعِمَامَة، نَص عَلَيْهِ أَحْمد، وَلَا يجوز الْمسْح على القلنسوة. وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: لَا نعلم أحدا قَالَ بِالْمَسْحِ على القلنسوة إلاَّ أنسا مسح على قلنسوته. وَفِي جَوَاز الْمسْح للْمَرْأَة على الْخمار رِوَايَتَانِ: احداهما: يجوز،وَالثَّانيَِة: لَا يجوز. قَالَ نَافِع وَحَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَان وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَسَعِيد بن عبد الْعَزِيز، وَلَا يجوز الْمسْح على الْوِقَايَة قولا وَاحِدًا، وَلَا نعلم فِيهِ خلافًا لِأَنَّهُ لَا يشق نَزعهَا........(3/102)والقطعة من السويق سويقة،وَعَن أبي حنيفَة: الجذيذة السويق، لِأَن الْحِنْطَة جذت لَهُ. يُقَال: جذذت الْحِنْطَة للسويق. وَقَالَ أَبُو حَاتِم: إِذا أَرَادوا أَن يعملوا الفريصة، وَهِي ضرب من السويق، ضربوا من الزَّرْع مَا يُرِيدُونَ حِين يستفرك، ثمَّ يسهمونه، وتسهيمه أَن يسخن على المقلى حَتَّى ييبس، وَإِن شاؤا جعلُوا مَعَه على المقلى الفودنج، وَهُوَ أطيب الْأَطْعِمَة. وَعَابَ رجل السويق بِحَضْرَة أَعْرَابِي فَقَالَ: لَا تَعبه، فَإِنَّهُ عدَّة الْمُسَافِر، وَطَعَام العجلان، وغذاء المبتكر، وبلغة الْمَرِيض، وَهُوَ يسر فؤاد الحزين، وَيرد من نفس المحرور، وجيد فِي التسمين، ومنعوت فِي الطِّبّ، وفقارة لحلق البلغم، وملتوته يصفي الدَّم؛ وَإِن شِئْت كَانَ شرابًا، وَإِن شِئْت كَانَ طَعَاما، وَإِن شِئْت ثريداً وَإِن شِئْت خبيصاً. ........(3/104)كل مَا مسته النَّار لَا يُوجب الْوضُوء وَهُوَ قَول الثَّوْريّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأبي حنيفَة وَمَالك وَأحمد واسحق وَأبي ثَوْر وَأهل الشَّام وَأهل الْكُوفَة وَالْحسن بن الْحسن وَاللَّيْث بن سعد وَأَبُو عبيد وَدَاوُد بن عَليّ وَابْن جرير الطَّبَرِيّ إِلَّا أَن أَحْمد يرى الْوضُوء من لحم الْجَزُور فَقَط وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر وَكَانَ أَبُو بكر وَعمر وَعُثْمَان وَعلي وَابْن مَسْعُود وعامر بن ربيعَة وَأَبُو أُمَامَة وَأبي بن كَعْب وَأَبُو الدَّرْدَاء لَا يرَوْنَ الْوضُوء مِمَّا مست النَّار وَقَالَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَالزهْرِيّ وَأَبُو قلَابَة وَأَبُو مجلز وَعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز يجب الْوضُوء مِمَّا غيرت النَّار وَهُوَ قَول زيد بن ثَابت وَأبي طَلْحَة وَأبي مُوسَى وَأبي هُرَيْرَة وَأنس وَعَائِشَة أم الْمُؤمنِينَ وَأم حَبِيبَة أم الْمُؤمنِينَ وَأبي أَيُّوب وَاحْتَجُّوا بِأَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة مِنْهَا حَدِيث أبي طَلْحَة صَاحب رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - " عَن رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - أَنه أكل ثَوْر أقط فَتَوَضَّأ مِنْهُ قَالَ عمر والثور الْقطعَة " رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ فِي الْكَبِير وَمِنْهَا حَدِيث زيد بن ثَابت رَضِي الله عَنهُ عَن رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - قَالَ " توضؤا مِمَّا غيرت النَّار " رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ فِي الْكَبِير وَمِنْهَا حَدِيث أم حَبِيبَة قَالَت " أَن رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - قَالَتوضؤا مِمَّا مست النَّار " رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح وَأحمد فِي مُسْنده وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَمِنْهَا حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - " توضؤا مِمَّا غيرت النَّار وَلَو من ثَوْر أقط " رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح وَأخرجه الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي الْكَبِير وَأحمد فِي مُسْنده وَأخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ والسراج فِي مُسْنده وَمِنْهَا حَدِيث سهل بن الْحَنَفِيَّة قَالَ قَالَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - " من أكل لَحْمًا فَليَتَوَضَّأ " رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ بِإِسْنَاد حسن واحتجت الْجَمَاعَة الأولى بِأَحَادِيث مِنْهَا حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس وَحَدِيث عَمْرو بن أُميَّة وَغَيرهمَا وَأَحَادِيث هَؤُلَاءِ مَنْسُوخَة بِمَا روى عَن جَابر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ قَالَ " كَانَ آخر الْأَمريْنِ من رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - هُوَ ترك الْوضُوء مِمَّا مست النَّار " أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَابْن حبَان فِي صَحِيحه وَقَالُوا أَيْضا يجوز أَن يكون المُرَاد من الْوضُوء فِي الْأَحَادِيث الأول غسل الْيَد لَا وضوء الصَّلَاة فَإِن قلت روى تَوَضَّأ وروى وَلم يتَوَضَّأ قلت هُوَ دائر بَين الْأَمريْنِ فَحَدِيث جَابر بَين أَن المُرَاد الْوضُوء الَّذِي هُوَ غسل الْيَد......(3/105)جَوَاز قطع اللَّحْم بالسكين. فَإِن قلت: ورد النَّهْي عَن ذَلِك فِي (سنَن ابي دَاوُد) . قلت: حَدِيث ضَعِيف، فَإِذا ثَبت خص بِعَدَمِ الْحَاجة الداعية إِلَى ذَلِك لما فِيهِ من التَّشَبُّه بالأعاجم وَأهل الترف.............(3/107)من النساخ الجهلة، لِأَن غَالب من يستنسخ هَذَا الْكتاب يسْتَعْمل نَاسِخا حسن الْخط جدا، وغالب من يكون خطه حسنا لَا يَخْلُو عَن الْجَهْل، وَلَو كتب كلَّ فن أَهله لقل الْغَلَط والتصحيف، وَهَذَا ظَاهر لَا يخفى.
............(3/108)سمع أنس بن مَالك أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم (شرب لَبَنًا فَلم يمضمض وَلم يتَوَضَّأ وَصلى) ، يدل على نسخ الْمَضْمَضَة. وَقَالَ صَاحب (التَّلْوِيح) : يخدش فِيهِ مَا رَوَاهُ أَحْمد بن منيع فِي (مُسْنده) بِسَنَد صَحِيح: حَدثنَا إِسْمَاعِيل حَدثنَا أَيُّوب عَن ابْن سِيرِين عَن أنس،رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ: (أَنه كَانَ يمضمض من اللَّبن ثَلَاثًا) ، فَلَو كَانَ مَنْسُوخا لما فعله بعد النَّبِي،عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام قلت: لَا يلْزم من فعله هَذَا، وَالصَّوَاب فِي هَذَا أَن الْأَحَادِيث الَّتِي فِيهَا الْأَمر بالمضمضة أَمر اسْتِحْبَاب لَا وجوب، وَالدَّلِيل على ذَلِك مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد الْمَذْكُور آنِفا، وَمَا رَوَاهُ الشَّافِعِي، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى،بِإِسْنَاد حسن عَن أنس: (أَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، شرب لَبَنًا فَلم يتمضمض وَلم يتَوَضَّأ) . فَإِن قلت: ادّعى ابْن شاهين أَن حَدِيث أنس نَاسخ لحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس. قلت: لم يقل بِهِ أحد، وَمن قَالَ فِيهِ بِالْوُجُوب حَتَّى يحْتَاج إِلَى دَعْوَى النّسخ؟.........(3/109)وَالتَّحْقِيق فِي هَذَا الْمقَام أَن مَعنا ثَلَاثَة أَشْيَاء: النّوم والنعسة والخفقة. أما النّوم: فَمن قَالَ: إِن نفس النّوم حدث يَقُول بِوُجُوب الْوضُوء من النعاس،وَمن قَالَ: إِن نفس النّوم لَيْسَ بِحَدَث لَا يَقُول بِوُجُوب الْوضُوء على الناعس؛وَأما الخفقة: فقد رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه قَالَ: وَجب الْوضُوء على كل نَائِم إلاَّ من خَفق خفقة. فَالْبُخَارِي أَشَارَ إِلَى هَذِه الثَّلَاثَة،فَأَشَارَ إِلَى النّوم بقوله: (بَاب النّوم).اما النّوم فَفِيهِ أَقْوَال. الأول: إِن النّوم لَا ينْقض الْوضُوء بِحَال، وَهُوَ محكي عَن أبي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب، وَأبي مجلز وَحميد بن عبد الرَّحْمَن والأعرج،وَقَالَ ابْن حزم: وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب الْأَوْزَاعِيّ، وَهُوَ قَول صَحِيح عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة وَغَيرهم،مِنْهُم: ابْن عمر وَمَكْحُول وَعبيدَة السَّلمَانِي. الثَّانِي: النّوم ينْقض الْوضُوء على كل حَال وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الْحسن والمزني وابي عبد الله الْقَاسِم بن سَلام وَإِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه،قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: وَهُوَ قَول غَرِيب عَن الشَّافِعِي،قَالَ: وَبِه أَقُول. قَالَ: وَرُوِيَ مَعْنَاهُ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَأنس وَأبي هُرَيْرَة،وَقَالَ ابْن حزم: النّوم فِي ذَاته حدث ينْقض الْوضُوء، سَوَاء قل أَو كثر، قَاعِدا أَو قَائِما فِي صَلَاة أَو غَيرهَا أَو رَاكِعا أَو سَاجِدا أَو مُتكئا أَو مُضْطَجعا، أَيقَن من حواليه أَنه لم يحدث أَو لم يوقنوا. الثَّالِث: كثير النّوم ينْقض وقليله لَا ينْقض بِكُل حَال،قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: وَهُوَ قَول الزُّهْرِيّ وَرَبِيعَة وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَمَالك وَأحمد فِي إِحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ،وَعند التِّرْمِذِيّ: وَقَالَ بَعضهم: إِذا نَام حَتَّى غلب على عقله وَجب عَلَيْهِ الْوضُوء، وَبِه يَقُول إِسْحَاق. الرَّابِع: إِذا نَام على هَيْئَة من هيئات الْمُصَلِّي: كالراكع والساجد والقائم والقاعد، لَا ينْقض وضوءه، سَوَاء كَانَ فِي الصَّلَاة أَو لم يكن، فَإِن نَام مُضْطَجعا أَو مُسْتَلْقِيا على قَفاهُ انْتقض، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة وَدَاوُد، وَقَول غَرِيب للشَّافِعِيّ، وَقَالَهُ أَيْضا حَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَانلتَّاسِع: إِذا نَام جَالِسا مُمكنا مقعدته من الأَرْض لم ينْقض، سَوَاء قل أَو كثر، وَسَوَاء كَانَ فِي الصَّلَاة أَو خَارِجهَا، وَهَذَا مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى؛وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر بن الْعَرَبِيّ: تتبع عُلَمَاؤُنَا مسَائِل النّوم الْمُتَعَلّقَة بالأحاديث الجامعة لتعارضها،فوجدوها أحد عشر حَالا: مَاشِيا، وَقَائِمًا، ومستنداً، وراكعاً، وَقَاعِدا متربعاً، ومحتبياً، ومتكئاً، وراكباً، وساجداً، ومضطجعاً، ومستقراً. وَهَذَا فِي حَقنا، فَأَما سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَمن خَصَائِصه أَنه لَا ينْتَقض وضوؤه بِالنَّوْمِ، مُضْطَجعا وَلَا غير مُضْطَجع.
......_(3/113)أَن النعاس إِذا كَانَ أقل من ذَلِك يُعْفَى عَنهُ، فَلَا ينْتَقض وضوؤه، وَقد أَجمعُوا على أَن النّوم الْقَلِيل لَا ينْقض الْوضُوء،وَخَالف فِيهِ الْمُزنِيّ فَقَالَ: ينْقض قَلِيله وَكَثِيره، لما ذكرنَا. وَقَالَ الْمُهلب وَابْن بطال وَابْن التِّين وَغَيرهم: إِن الْمُزنِيّ خرق الْإِجْمَاع. قلت: هَذَا تحامل مِنْهُم عَلَيْهِ، لِأَن الَّذِي قَالَه نقل عَن بعض الصَّحَابَة التَّابِعين،...........(3/113)وَأخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث سَلمَة بن الْفضل عَن مُحَمَّد بن إِسْحَاق عَن حميد عَن أنس: (ان النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يتَوَضَّأ بِكُل صَلَاة، طَاهِرا كَانَ أَو غير طَاهِر. قَالَ: قلت لأنس: كَيفَ كُنْتُم تَصْنَعُونَ) ؟ الحَدِيث،وَقَالَ: حَدِيث حميد عَن أنس غَرِيب من هَذَا الْوَجْه، وَالْمَشْهُور عِنْد أهل الْعلم حَدِيث عَمْرو، وَفِي (الْعِلَل) قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: سَأَلت مُحَمَّدًا يَعْنِي البُخَارِيّ عَن هَذَا الحَدِيث فَقَالَ: لَا ادري مَا سَلمَة هَذَا؟ وَلم يعرف مُحَمَّد هَذَا من حَدِيث حميد.
ذَهَبت طَائِفَة من الظَّاهِرِيَّة والشيعة إِلَى وجوب الْوضُوء لكل صَلَاة فِي حق المقيمين دون الْمُسَافِرين، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِحَدِيث بُرَيْدَة بن الْحصيب؛ (أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يتَوَضَّأ لكل صَلَاة، فَلَمَّا كَانَ يَوْم الْفَتْح صلى الصَّلَوَات الْخمس بِوضُوء وَاحِد) . أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ وَابْن أبي شيبَة وابو يعلى، وَأخرجه مُسلم وَأَبُو دَاوُد عَنهُ،قَالَ: (صلى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَوْم فتح مَكَّة خمس صلوَات بِوضُوء وَاحِد.وَذَهَبت طَائِفَة، الى أَن الْوضُوء وَاجِب لكل صَلَاة مُطلقًا من غير حدث، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن ابْن عمر وَأبي مُوسَى وَجَابِر أَن عبد الله، وَعبيدَة السَّلمَانِي، وَأبي الْعَالِيَة، وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وابراهيم وَالْحسن.وَحكى ابْن حزم فِي (كتاب الْإِجْمَاع) هَذَا الْمَذْهَب عَن عَمْرو بن عبيد،قَالَ: وروينا عَن إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ أَنه لَا يُصَلِّي بِوضُوء واحدٍ أَكثر من خمس صلوَات، وَمذهب أَكثر الْعلمَاء من الْأَئِمَّة الْأَرْبَعَة،وَأكْثر أَصْحَاب الحَدِيث وَغَيرهم: أَن الْوضُوء لَا يجب إلاَّ من حدث. وَقَالُوا: لِأَن آيَة الْوضُوء نزلت فِي إِيجَاب الْوضُوء من الْحَدث عِنْد الْقيام إِلَى الصَّلَاة،لِأَن معنى قَوْله تَعَالَى: {إِذا قُمْتُم الى الصَّلَاة} (الْمَائِدَة: 6) إِذا أردتم الْقيام إِلَى الصَّلَاة وَأَنْتُم محدثون،وَاسْتدلَّ الدَّارمِيّ على ذَلِك بقوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (لَا وضوء إِلَّا من حدث) . وَحكى الشَّافِعِي عَمَّن لقِيه من أهل الْعلم أَن التَّقْدِير: إِذا قُمْتُم من النّوم. فَإِن قلت: ظَاهر الْآيَة يَقْتَضِي التّكْرَار،لِأَن الحكم الْمَذْكُور وَهُوَ قَوْله: {فَاغْسِلُوا} (الْمَائِدَة: 6) مُعَلّق بِالشّرطِ، وَهُوَ {إِذا قُمْتُم الى الصَّلَاة} (الْمَائِدَة: 6) فَيَقْتَضِي تكْرَار الحكم عِنْد تكْرَار الشَّرْط، كَمَا هُوَ الْقَاعِدَة عِنْدهم. قلت: الْمَسْأَلَة مُخْتَلف فِيهَا، وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ على أَنه لَا يَقْتَضِيهِ لفظا. وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  ،رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى: فَإِن قلت: ظَاهر الْآيَة يُوجب الْوضُوء على كل قَائِم إِلَى الصَّلَاة، مُحدث وَغير مُحدث، فَمَا وَجهه؟قلت: يحْتَمل أَن يكون الْأَمر للْوُجُوب، فَيكون الْخطاب للمحدثين خَاصَّة. وَأَن يكون للنَّدْب........(3/113)قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ أَيْضا: وَيجوز أَن يكون ذَلِك فرضا أَولا ثمَّ نسخ، ثمَّ اسْتدلَّ على ذَلِك بِحَدِيث أَسمَاء ابْنة زيد بن الْخطاب ابْن عبد الله بن حَنْظَلَة بن أبي عَامر حَدثنَا أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَمر بِالْوضُوءِ لكل صَلَاة طَاهِرا كَانَ أَو غير طَاهِر، فَلَمَّا شقّ ذَلِك عَلَيْهِ أَمر بِالسِّوَاكِ لكل صَلَاة فَهَذَا دلّ على النّسخ.وَفِي رِوَايَة ابْن خُزَيْمَة فِي (صَحِيحه) : فَلَمَّا شقّ ذَلِك عَلَيْهِ أَمر بِالسِّوَاكِ عِنْد كل صَلَاة، وَوضع عَنهُ الْوضُوء إلاَّ من حدث. وَيُقَال فِي الْجَواب: يحْتَمل أَن يكون ذَلِك من خَصَائِص النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،وَقَالَ ابْن شاهين: لم يبلغنَا أَن أحدا من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ كَانُوا يتعمدون الْوضُوء لكل صَلَاة إلاَّ ابْن عمر، وَفِيه نظر، لِأَنَّهُ روى ابْن ابي شيبَة. حَدثنَا وَكِيع عَن ابْن عون عَن ابْن سِيرِين: كَانَ الحلفاء يتوضؤون لكل صَلَاة. وَفِي لفظ: كَانَ أَبُو بكر وَعمر وَعُثْمَان يتوضؤون لكل صَلَاة. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: يُمكن حمل الْآيَة على ظَاهرهَا من غير نسخ، وَيكون الْأَمر فِي حق الْمُحدثين على الْوُجُوب، وَفِي حق غَيرهم للنَّدْب. قلت: هَذَا لَا يَصح لما ذكرنَا عَن قريب أَنه على هَذَا يكون من بَاب الإلغاز، فَلَا يجوز..........(3/115)بالنميمة) : هِيَ نقل كَلَام النَّاس. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: هِيَ نقل كَلَام الْغَيْر بِقصد الْإِضْرَار، وَهُوَ من أقبح القبائح. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: هَذَا لَا يَصح على قَاعِدَة الْفُقَهَاء،لأَنهم يَقُولُونَ: الْكَبِيرَة هِيَ الْمُوجبَة للحد،وَلَا حد على الْمَاشِي بالنميمة إلاَّ أَن يُقَال: الِاسْتِمْرَار الْمُسْتَفَاد مِنْهُ يَجعله كَبِيرَة، لِأَن الْإِصْرَار على الصَّغِيرَة حكمه حكم الْكَبِيرَة أَو لَا يُرِيد بالكسرة الْكَبِيرَة مَعْنَاهَا الاصطلاحي. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: وَمَا نَقله عَن الْفُقَهَاء لَيْسَ هُوَ قَول جَمِيعهم،لَكِن كَلَام الرَّافِعِيّ يشْعر بترجيحه حَيْثُ حكى فِي تَعْرِيف الْكَبِيرَة وَجْهَيْن: أَحدهمَا: هَذَا،وَالثَّانِي: مَا فِيهِ وَعِيد شَدِيد. قَالَ: وهم إِلَى الأول أميل، وَالثَّانِي أوفق لما ذَكرُوهُ عِنْد تَفْصِيل الْكَبَائِر. قلت: لَا وَجه لتعقيبه على الْكرْمَانِي لِأَنَّهُ لم يُمَيّز قَول الْجَمِيع عَن قَول الْبَعْض حَتَّى يعْتَرض على قَوْله على قَاعِدَة الْفُقَهَاء، على أَن الذَّنب المستمر عَلَيْهِ صَاحبه، وَإِن كَانَ صَغِيرَة، فَهُوَ كَبِيرَة فِي الحكم، وَفِيه وَعِيد. لقَوْله: (لَا صَغِيرَة مَعَ الْإِصْرَار) ...........(ج3/117)وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ [/ قع: الذُّنُوب تَنْقَسِم إِلَى مَا يشق تَركه طيبا كالملاذ الْمُحرمَة وَإِلَى مَا بنفرد مِنْهُ طبعا كتارك السمُوم،وَإِلَى مَا لَا يشق تَركه طبعا: كالغيبة وَالْبَوْل. قَوْله: (لَعَلَّه ايْنَ يُخَفف عَنْهُمَا) أَي: لَعَلَّه يُخَفف ذَلِك من نَاحيَة التَّبَرُّك بأثر النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، ودعائه بِالتَّخْفِيفِ عَنْهُمَا، فَكَأَن صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم جعل مُدَّة بَقَاء النداوة فيهمَا حدا لما وَقعت لَهُ الْمَسْأَلَة من تَخْفيف الْعَذَاب عَنْهُمَا، وَلَيْسَ ذَلِك من أجل أَن فِي الرطب معنى لَيْسَ فِي الْيَابِس، قَالَه الْخطابِيّ. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: قَالَ الْعلمَاء: هُوَ مَحْمُول على أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سَأَلَ الشَّفَاعَة لَهما فاجيبت شَفَاعَته بِالتَّخْفِيفِ عَنْهُمَا إِلَى أَن ييبسا. وَقيل: يحْتَمل أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَدْعُو لَهما تِلْكَ الْمدَّة،وَقيل: لِكَوْنِهِمَا يسبحان مَا دامتا رطبتين وَلَيْسَ لليابس بتسبيح،قَالُوا: فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى: {وَإِن من شَيْء إلاَّ يسبح بِحَمْدِهِ} (الْإِسْرَاء: 44) مَعْنَاهُ: وَإِن من شَيْء حَيّ، ثمَّ حَيَاة كل شَيْء بِحَسبِهِ، فحياة الْخَشَبَة مَا لم يتبس وحياة الْحجر مَا لم يقطع، وَذهب الْمُحَقِّقُونَ إِلَى أَنه على عُمُومه،ثمَّ اخْتلفُوا: هَل يسبح حَقِيقَة أم فِيهِ دلَالَة على الصَّانِع، فَيكون مسبحاً منزهاً بِصُورَة حَاله، وَأهل التَّحْقِيق على أَنه يسبح حَقِيقَة، وَإِذا كَانَ الْعقل لَا يحِيل جعل التَّمْيِيز فِيهَا وَجَاء النَّص بِهِ، وَجب الْمصير إِلَيْهِ. وَاسْتحبَّ الْعلمَاء قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن عِنْد الْقَبْر لهَذَا الحَدِيث، لِأَنَّهُ إِذا كَانَ يُرْجَى التَّخْفِيف لتسبيح الجريد، فتلاوة الْقُرْآن أولى. فَإِن قلت: مَا الْحِكْمَة فِي كَونهمَا مَا داما رطبين يمنعان الْعَذَاب، بعد دَعْوَى الْعُمُوم فِي تَسْبِيح كل شَيْء؟قلت: يُمكن أَن يكون معرفَة هَذَا كمعرفة عدد الزَّبَانِيَة فِي أَنه تَعَالَى هُوَ الْمُخْتَص بهَا........(3/118)أَن عَذَاب الْقَبْر حق يجب الْإِيمَان بِهِ وَالتَّسْلِيم لَهُ، وعَلى ذَلِك أهل السّنة وَالْجَمَاعَة خلافًا للمعتزلة، وَلَكِن ذكر القَاضِي عبد الْجَبَّار رَئِيس الْمُعْتَزلَة فِي كتاب (الطَّبَقَات) تأليفه: إِن قيل مذهبكم أداكم إِلَى إِنْكَار عَذَاب الْقَبْر، وَهَذَا قد أطبقت عَلَيْهِ الْأمة. قيل: إِن هَذَا الْأَمر إِنَّمَا أنكرهُ أَولا ضرار بن عمر وَلما كَانَ من أَصْحَاب وَاصل ظنُّوا أَن ذَلِك مِمَّا أنكرته الْمُعْتَزلَة، وَلَيْسَ الْأَمر كَذَلِك،بل الْمُعْتَزلَة رجلَانِ: أَحدهمَا: يجوز ذَلِك كَمَا وَردت بِهِ الْأَخْبَار،وَالثَّانِي: يقطع بذلك. وَأكْثر شُيُوخنَا يقطعون بذلك،وَإِنَّمَا يُنكرُونَ قَول جمَاعَة من الجهلة: إِنَّهُم يُعَذبُونَ وهم موتى، وَدَلِيل الْعقل يمْنَع من ذَلِك، وبنحوه ذكره أَبُو عبيد الله المرزباني فِي كتاب (الطَّبَقَات) تأليفه. وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: إِن الملحدة وَمن يذهب مَذْهَب الفلاسفة انكروه أَيْضا، وَالْإِيمَان بِهِ وَاجِب لَازم حسب مَا أخبر بِهِ الصَّادِق، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَإِن الله يحيى العَبْد وَيرد الْحَيَاة وَالْعقل، وَهَذَا نطقت بِهِ الْأَخْبَار، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أهل السّنة وَالْجَمَاعَة، وَكَذَلِكَ يكمل الْعقل للصغار ليعلموا مَنْزِلَتهمْ وسعادتهم، وَقد جَاءَ أَن الْقَبْر يَنْضَم عَلَيْهِ كالكبير، وَصَارَ أَبُو الْهُذيْل وَبشر إِلَى أَن من خرج عَن سمة الْإِيمَان فَإِنَّهُ يعذب بَين النفختين، وَإِنَّمَا المساءلة إِنَّمَا تقع فِي تِلْكَ الْأَوْقَات، وَأثبت الْبَلْخِي والجبائي وَابْنه عَذَاب الْقَبْر، وَلَكنهُمْ نفوه عَن الْمُؤمنِينَ وأثبتوه للْكَافِرِينَ والفاسقين. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: عَذَاب الْقَبْر جَائِز، وَإنَّهُ يجْرِي على الْمَوْتَى من غير رد روحهم إِلَى الْجَسَد، وَإِن الْمَيِّت يجوز أَن يتألم ويحس، وَهَذَا مَذْهَب جمَاعَة من الكرامية. وَقَالَ بعض الْمُعْتَزلَة: إِن الله تَعَالَى يعذب الْمَوْتَى فِي قُبُورهم وَيحدث الآلام وهم لَا يَشْعُرُونَ، فَإِذا حشروا وجدوا تل الآلام كَالسَّكْرَانِ والمغشي عَلَيْهِ إِن ضُربوا لم يَجدوا ألماً، فَإِذا عَاد عقلهم إِلَيْهِم وجدوا تِلْكَ الآلام، وَأما بَاقِي الْمُعْتَزلَة مثل ضرار بن عمر وَبشر المريسي وَيحيى بن كَامِل وَغَيرهم فَإِنَّهُم أَنْكَرُوا عَذَاب الْقَبْر أصلا، وَهَذِه الْأَقْوَال كلهَا فَاسِدَة تردها الْأَحَادِيث الثَّابِتَة، وَإِلَى الانكار أَيْضا ذهب الْخَوَارِج وَبَعض المرجئة. ثمَّ المعذب عِنْد أهل السّنة الْجَسَد بِعَيْنِه أَو بعضه بعد إِعَادَة الرّوح إِلَى جسده أَو إِلَى جزئه،وَخَالف فِي ذَلِك مُحَمَّد بن جرير وَطَائِفَة فَقَالُوا: لَا يشْتَرط إِعَادَة الرّوح، وَهَذَا أَيْضا فَاسد.........(3/118)قَالَ الْخطابِيّ: فِيهِ دَلِيل على اسْتِحْبَاب تِلَاوَة الْكتاب الْعَزِيز على الْقُبُور، لِأَنَّهُ إِذا كَانَ يُرْجَى عَن الْمَيِّت التَّخْفِيف بتسبيح الشّجر، فتلاوة الْقُرْآن الْعَظِيم أعظم رَجَاء وبركة. قلت: اخْتلف النَّاس فِي هَذَا الْمَسْأَلَة، فَذهب أَبُو حنيفَة وَأحمد، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، إِلَى وُصُول ثَوَاب قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن إِلَى الْمَيِّت، لما روى أَبُو بكر النجار فِي كتاب (السّنَن) عَن عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: (من مر بَين الْمَقَابِر فَقَرَأَ: قل هُوَ الله أحد، أحد عشر مرّة، ثمَّ وهب أجرهَا للأموات أعطي من الْأجر بِعَدَد الْأَمْوَات) . وَفِي (سنَنه) أَيْضا عَن أنس يرفعهُ: (من دخل الْمَقَابِر فَقَرَأَ سُورَة: يس، خفف الله عَنْهُم يَوْمئِذٍ) . وَعَن أبي بكر الصّديق، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (من زار قبر وَالدية. أَو أَحدهمَا، فَقَرَأَ عِنْده، أَو عِنْدهمَا يس، غفر لَهُ) . وروى أَبُو حَفْص بن شاهين عَن أنس قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (من قَالَ: الْحَمد لله رب الْعَالمين رب السَّمَوَات، وَرب الأَرْض رب الْعَالمين، وَله الْكِبْرِيَاء فِي السَّمَوَات وَالْأَرْض، وَهُوَ الْعَزِيز الْحَكِيم، لله الْحَمد رب السَّمَوَات وَرب الأَرْض رب الْعَالمين، وَله...............(3/119)العظمة فِي السَّمَوَات وَالْأَرْض وَهُوَ الْعَزِيز الْحَكِيم هُوَ الْملك رب السَّمَوَات وَرب الأَرْض وَرب الْعَالمين، وَله النُّور فِي السَّمَوَات وَالْأَرْض وَهُوَ الْعَزِيز الْحَكِيم، مرّة وَاحِدَة،ثمَّ قَالَ: اللَّهُمَّ اجْعَل ثَوَابهَا لوالدي لم يبْق لوَالِديهِ حق إلاَّ أَدَّاهُ إِلَيْهِمَا) . وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: الْمَشْهُور من مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي وَجَمَاعَة: أَن قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن لَا تصل إِلَى الْمَيِّت، وَالْأَخْبَار الْمَذْكُورَة حجَّة عَلَيْهِم، وَلَكِن أجمع الْعلمَاء على أَن الدُّعَاء يَنْفَعهُمْ ويصلهم ثَوَابه،لقَوْله تَعَالَى: {وَالَّذين جَاءُوا من بعدهمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبنَا اغْفِر لنا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَ  ا الَّذين سبقُونَا بالايمان} (الْحَشْر: 59) وَغير ذَلِك من الْآيَات،وبالاحاديث الْمَشْهُورَة مِنْهَا: قَوْله،صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِر لأهل بَقِيع الْغَرْقَد) ، وَمِنْهَا قَوْله،صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِر لحينا وميتنا) ، وَغير ذَلِك. فان قلت: هَل يبلغ ثَوَاب الصَّوْم أَو الصَّدَقَة أَو الْعتْق؟قلت: روى أَبُو بكر النجار فِي كتاب (السّنَن) من حَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده: (أَنه سَأَلَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُول الله، إِن الْعَاصِ بن وَائِل كَانَ نذر فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة أَن ينْحَر مائَة بَدَنَة، وَإِن هِشَام بن الْعَاصِ نحر حِصَّته خمسين، أفيجزىء عَنهُ؟فَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: إِن أَبَاك لَو كَانَ أقرّ بِالتَّوْحِيدِ فَصمت عَنهُ أَو تَصَدَّقت عَنهُ أَو أعتقت عَنهُ بلغه ذَلِك) . وروى الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ: (قَالَ رجل: يَا رَسُول الله كَيفَ أبر أَبَوي بعد مَوْتهمَا؟فَقَالَ: إِن من الْبر بعد الْمَوْت أَن تصلي لَهما مَعَ صَلَاتك، وَأَن تَصُوم لَهما مَعَ صيامك، وَأَن تصدق عَنْهُمَا مَعَ صدقتك) . وَفِي كتاب القَاضِي الإِمَام أبي الْحُسَيْن بن الْفراء، عَن أنس،رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ: (أَنه سَأَلَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُول الله إِذا نتصدق عَن مَوتَانا ونحج عَنْهُم وندعو لَهُم فَهَل يصل ذَلِك اليهم؟قَالَ: نعم، ويفرحون بِهِ كَمَا يفرح أحدكُم بالطبق إِذا أهدي إِلَيْهِ) . وَعَن سعد: (أَنه قَالَ: يَا رَسُول الله إِن أبي مَاتَ، أفاعتق عَنهُ؟قَالَ: نعم) . وَعَن ابي جَعْفَر مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ بن حُسَيْن: (أَن الْحسن وَالْحُسَيْن، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، كَانَا يعتقان عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ) . وَفِي (الصَّحِيح) (قَالَ رجل: يَا رَسُول الله إِن أُمِّي توفيت، أينفعها أَن أَتصدق عَنْهَا؟قَالَ: نعم) .فان قلت: قَالَ الله تَعَالَى {وَأَن لَيْسَ للْإنْسَان إلاَّ مَا سعى} (النَّجْم: 39) وَهُوَ يدل على عدم وُصُول ثَوَاب الْقُرْآن للْمَيت؟قلت: اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي هَذِه الْآيَة على ثَمَانِيَة أَقْوَال: أَحدهمَا: إِنَّهَا مَنْسُوخَة بقوله تَعَالَى: {وَالَّذين آمنُوا وَاتَّبَعتهمْ ذُرِّيتهمْ} (الطّور: 21) أَدخل الْآبَاء الْجنَّة بصلاح الأبناي، قَالَه ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا. الثَّانِي: إِنَّهَا خَاصَّة بِقوم إِبْرَاهِيم ومُوسَى، عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام، وَأما هَذِه الْأمة فَلهم مَا سعوا، وَمَا سعى لَهُم غَيرهم، قَالَه عِكْرِمَة. الثَّالِث: المُرَاد بالإنسان هَهُنَا الْكَافِر، قَالَه الرّبيع بن أنس. الرَّابِع: لَيْسَ للْإنْسَان إلاَّ مَا سعى من طَرِيق الْعدْل، فَأَما من بَاب الْفضل فَجَائِز أَن يزِيد الله تَعَالَى مَا شَاءَ، قَالَه الْحُسَيْن بن فضل. الْخَامِس: إِن معنى: مَا سعى: مَا نوى، قَالَه أَبُو بكر الْوراق. السَّادِس: لَيْسَ للْكَافِرِ من الْخَيْر إِلَّا مَا عمله فِي الدُّنْيَا فيثاب عَلَيْهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا حَتَّى لَا يبْقى لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَة شَيْء، ذكره الثَّعْلَبِيّ. السَّابِع إِن: اللَّام،فِي: الْإِنْسَان،بِمَعْنى: على،تَقْدِيره: لَيْسَ على الْإِنْسَان إلاَّ مَا سعى. الثَّامِن: إِنَّه لَيْسَ لَهُ إلاَّ سَعْيه، غير أَن الْأَسْبَاب مُخْتَلفَة فَتَارَة يكون سَعْيه فِي تَحْصِيل الشَّيْء بِنَفسِهِ، وَتارَة يكون سَعْيه فِي تَحْصِيل سَببه، مثل سَعْيه فِي تَحْصِيل قِرَاءَة ولد يترحم عَلَيْهِ، وصديق يسْتَغْفر لَهُ، وَتارَة يسْعَى فِي خدمَة الدّين وَالْعِبَادَة فيكتسب محبَّة أهل الدّين، فَيكون ذَلِك سَببا حصل بسعيه، حَكَاهُ أَبُو الْفرج عَن شَيْخه ابْن الزغواني.
..........(3/120)الْحِكْمَة فِي عدم بَيَان إسمي المقبورين وَلَا أَحدهمَا؟الْجَواب: أَنه يحْتَمل أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يبين ذَلِك قصدا للستر عَلَيْهِمَا، خوفًا من الافتضاح، وَهُوَ عمل مستحسن، وَلَا سِيمَا من حَضْرَة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الَّذِي شَأْنه الرَّحْمَة والرأفة على عباد الله تَعَالَى، وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون قد بَينه ليحترز غَيره من مُبَاشرَة مَا بَاشر صَاحب القبرين، وَلَكِن الرَّاوِي أبهمه عمدا لما ذكرنَا. فان قلت: قد ذكر الْقُرْطُبِيّ عَن بَعضهم أَن أَحدهمَا كَانَ سعد بن معَاذ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ. قلت: هَذَا قَول فَاسد لَا يلْتَفت إِلَيْهِ، وَمِمَّا يدل على فَسَاده أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حضر جنَازَته كَمَا ثَبت فِي الصَّحِيح،وَسَماهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سيداً حَيْثُ قَالَ لأَصْحَابه: (قومُوا إِلَى سيدكم) . وَقَالَ: إِن حكمه وَافق حكم الله تَعَالَى،وَقَالَ: إِن عرش الرَّحْمَن اهتز لمَوْته، وَغير ذَلِك من مناقبه الْعَظِيمَة، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وَقد حضر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم دفن المقبورين، دلّ عَلَيْهِ حَدِيث أبي أُمَامَة، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، رَوَاهُ أَحْمد،وَلَفظه: (أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ لَهُم: من دفنتم الْيَوْم هَهُنَا) ؟ وَلم ينْقل عَنهُ، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، مَا ذكره الْقُرْطُبِيّ عَن الْبَعْض، فَدلَّ ذَلِك على بُطْلَانه فِي هَذِه الْقَضِيَّة........(3/120)ن هذَيْن المقبورين هَل كَانَا مُسلمين أَو كَافِرين؟الْجَواب: أَن الْعلمَاء اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ،فَقيل: كَانَا كَافِرين، وَبِه جزم أَبُو مُوسَى الْمَدِينِيّ فِي كِتَابه (التَّرْغِيب والترهيب) وَاحْتج فِي ذَلِك بِمَا رَوَاهُ من حَدِيث ابْن لَهِيعَة عَن أُسَامَة بن زيد عَن أبي الزبير عَن جَابر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،قَالَ: (مر نَبِي الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على قبرين من بني النجار هلكا فِي الجاهيلة، فسمعهما يعذبان فِي الْبَوْل والنميمة) ،قَالَ: هَذَا حَدِيث حسن، وَإِن كَانَ إِسْنَاده لَيْسَ بِالْقَوِيّ لِأَنَّهُمَا لَو كَانَا مُسلمين لما كَانَ لشفاعته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَهما إِلَى أَن ييبسا معنى، وَلكنه لما رآهما يعذبان لم يستجز من عطفه ولطفه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حرمانهما من ذَلِك، فشفع لَهما إِلَى الْمدَّة الْمَذْكُورَة، وَلما رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي (الْأَوْسَط) : (مر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على قُبُور نسَاء من بني النجار هلكن فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة فسمعهن يعذبن فِي النميمة) . قَالَ: لم يروه عَن أُسَامَة إلاَّ ابْن لَهِيعَة،وَقيل: كَانَا مُسلمين وَجزم بِهِ بَعضهم، لِأَنَّهُمَا لَو كَانَا كَافِرين لم يدع، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، لَهما بتَخْفِيف الْعَذَاب وَلَا ترجاه لَهما، وَيُقَوِّي هَذَا مَا فِي بعض طرق حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس،رَضِي الله عَنهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا: (مر بقبرين من قُبُور الْأَنْصَار جديدين) . فَإِن تعدّدت الطّرق، وَهُوَ الْأَقْرَب لاخْتِلَاف الْأَلْفَاظ، فَلَا بَأْس. وَإِن لم تَتَعَدَّد فَهُوَ بِالْمَعْنَى إِذْ بَنو النجار من الْأَنْصَار، وَهُوَ لقب إسلامي لقبوا بِهِ لنصرهم النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلم يعرف بهَا مُسَمّى فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة،ويقويه أَيْضا مَا فِي رِوَايَة مُسلم: (فاجبت بشفاعتي) ، والشفاعة لَا تكون إلاَّ لمُؤْمِن،........(3/ 121)نه هَل لأحد أَن يَأْمر بذلك لأحد أم الشَّرْط أَن يباشره بِيَدِهِ؟الْجَواب: أَنه لَا يلْزم ذَلِك، وَالدَّلِيل عَلَيْهِ أَن بُرَيْدَة بن الْحصيب، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، أوصى أَن يوضع على قَبره جريدتان، كَمَا يَأْتِي فِي هَذَا الْكتاب. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: لَيْسَ فِي السِّيَاق مَا يقطع على أَنه بَاشر الْوَضع بِيَدِهِ الْكَرِيمَة صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بل يحْتَمل أَن يكون أَمر بِهِ. قلت: هَذَا كَلَام واهٍ جدا،وَكَيف يَقُول ذَلِك وَقد صرح فِي الحَدِيث: (ثمَّ دَعَا بجريدتين فكسرهما فَوضع على كل قبر مِنْهُمَا كسرة) ؟ . وَهَذَا صَرِيح فِي أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَضعه بيدَيْهِ الْكَرِيمَة، وَدَعوى احْتِمَال الْأَمر لغيره بِهِ بعيدَة،وَهَذِه كدعوى احْتِمَال مَجِيء غُلَام زيد فِي قَوْلك: جَاءَ زيد، وَمثل هَذَا الِاحْتِمَال لَا يعْتد بِهِ.........(3/122)جَوَاز الِاسْتِنْجَاء بِالْمَاءِ واستحبابه ورجحانه على الِاقْتِصَار على الْحجر، وَقد اخْتلف النَّاس فِي هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة، فَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُور من السّلف وَالْخلف أَن الْأَفْضَل أَن يجمع بَين المَاء وَالْحجر، فَإِن اقْتصر، اقْتصر على أَيهمَا شَاءَ، لَكِن المَاء أفضل لأصالته فِي التنقية. وَقد قيل: ان الْحجر أفضل. وَقَالَ ابْن حبيب الْمَالِكِي: لَا يجوز الْحجر إلاَّ لمن عدم المَاء،ويستنبط مِنْهُ حكم آخر وَهُوَ: اسْتِحْبَاب خدمَة الصَّالِحين وَأهل الْفضل والتبرك بذلك.........(3/ 124)الأعرابي نِسْبَة إِلَى الْأَعْرَاب لِأَنَّهُ لَا وَاحِد لَهُم، وهم سكان الْبَادِيَة، والعربي نِسْبَة إِلَى الْعَرَب، وهم أهل الْأَمْصَار وَلَيْسَ الْأَعْرَاب جمعا للْعَرَب، وَقد ذكرنَا الْكَلَام فِيهِ مستقصىً فِيمَا تقدم،وَالْألف وَاللَّام فِي: الْأَعرَابِي،وَفِي: الْمَسْجِد، للْعهد الذهْنِي............*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الأثنين 
الموافق : 15/ ذو القعدة / 1441 هجري 
الموافق : 6/ 7يونيو/ 2020 ميلادي 
" نهاية المجلد الثالث " ويليه " المجلد الرابع 
" كتاب " التيمم " 

*(3/ 125)**وعملنا بالضعيف على زعمكم لَا على زَعمنَا فِيمَا إِذا كَانَت الأَرْض رخوة، وَالْعَمَل بِالْكُلِّ أولى من الْعَمَل بالبغض وإهمال الْبَعْض. وَأما الْمُرْسل فَهُوَ مَعْمُول بِهِ عندنَا، وَالَّذِي يتْرك الْعَمَل بالمرسلات يتْرك الْعَمَل باكثر الاحاديث وَفِي اصْطِلَاح الْمُحدثين ان مرسلين صَحِيحَيْنِ اذا عارضا حَدِيثا صَحِيحا مُسْندًا كَانَ الْعَمَل بِالْمُرْسَلين أولى، فَكيف مَعَ عدم الْمُعَارضَة؟**
...........**(3/ 130)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *الْخلاف فِي كَيْفيَّة تَطْهِير الشَّيْء الَّذِي بَال عَلَيْهِ الصَّبِي، وَلَا خلاف فِي نَجَاسَته، وَقد نقل بعض أَصْحَابنَا إِجْمَاع الْعلمَاء على نَجَاسَة بَوْل الصَّبِي، وَأَنه لم يُخَالف فِيهِ إلاَّ دَاوُد. وَأما مَا حَكَاهُ أَبُو الْحسن بن بطال،**ثمَّ القَاضِي عِيَاض عَن الشَّافِعِي وَغَيره أَنهم قَالُوا**:* *بَوْل الصَّبِي طَاهِر وينضح، فحكايته بَاطِلَة قطعا**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا إِنْكَار من غير برهَان، وَلم ينْقل هَذَا عَن الشَّافِعِي وَحده، بل نقل عَن مَالك أَيْضا أَن بَوْل الصَّغِير الَّذِي لَا يطعم طَاهِر، وَكَذَا نقل عَن الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَدَاوُد الظَّاهِرِيّ،**ثمَّ قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ وَكَيْفِيَّة طَهَارَة بَوْل الصَّبِي وَالْجَارِيَة على ثَلَاثَة مَذَاهِب**:* *وفيهَا ثَلَاثَة أوجه لِأَصْحَابِنَا: الصَّحِيح الْمَشْهُور الْمُخْتَار أَنه يَكْفِي النَّضْح فِي بَوْل الصَّبِي وَلَا يَكْفِي فِي بَوْل الْجَارِيَة، بل لَا بُد من غسله كَغَيْرِهِ من النَّجَاسَات**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *أَنه يَكْفِي النَّضْح فيهمَا**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *لَا يَكْفِي النَّضْح فيهمَا، وهما شَاذان ضعيفان**.* *وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِالْفرقِ**:* *عَليّ بن أبي طَالب وَعَطَاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَأحمد بن حَنْبَل وَإِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه وَابْن وهب من أَصْحَاب مَالك، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم أَجْمَعِينَ. وَرُوِيَ عَن أبي حنيفَة، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى،**قلت**:* *علم من ذَلِك أَن الصَّحِيح من مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي هُوَ التَّفْرِيق بَين حكم بَوْل الصَّبِي وَبَوْل الصبية قبل أَن يَأْكُل الطَّعَام، وَأَنه يدل على أَن بَوْل الصَّبِي طَاهِر، وَبَوْل الصبية نجس، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد وَإِسْحَق وَأَبُو ثَوْر**.**وَاحْتَجُّوا على ذَلِك باحاديث مِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، الْمَذْكُور. لِأَن إتباع المَاء الْبَوْل هُوَ النَّضْح دون الْغسْل،**وَلِهَذَا صرح فِي رِوَايَة مُسلم**: (**وَلم يغسلهُ**)* *، وَعدم الْغسْل دلّ على طَهَارَة بَوْل الصَّبِي**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه قَالَ فِي الرَّضِيع**: (**يغسل بَوْل الْجَارِيَة وينضح بَوْل الْغُلَام**)* *، أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث لبَابَة بنت الْحَارِث، أُخْت مَيْمُونَة بنت الْحَارِث زوج النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**قَالَت**: (**كَانَ الْحُسَيْن بن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، فِي حجر رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَبَال عَلَيْهِ،**فَقلت**:* *إلبس ثوبا وَأَعْطِنِي إزارك حَتَّى أغسله**.* *قَالَ**:* *إِنَّمَا يغسل من بَوْل الْأُنْثَى وينضح من بَوْل الذّكر**)**وَمذهب أبي حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَمَالك أَنه لَا يفرق بَين بَوْل الصَّغِير وَالصَّغِيرَة فِي نَجَاسَته، وجعلوهما سَوَاء فِي وجوب غسله مِنْهُمَا، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَسَعِيد ابْن الْمسيب وَالْحسن بن حَيّ وَالثَّوْري**........**(3/131)**قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وَأما حَقِيقَة النَّضْح هَهُنَا فقد اخْتلف اصحابنا فِيهَا، فَذهب الشَّيْخ أَبُو مُحَمَّد الْجُوَيْنِيّ وَالْقَاضِي حُسَيْن وَالْبَغوِيّ إِلَى أَن مَعْنَاهُ أَن الشَّيْء الَّذِي أَصَابَهُ الْبَوْل يغمر بِالْمَاءِ كَسَائِر النَّجَاسَات، بِحَيْثُ لَو عصر لانعصر، وَذهب إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ والمحققون إِلَى أَن النَّضْح أَن يغمر ويكاثر بِالْمَاءِ مكاثرة لَا يبلغ جَرَيَان المَاء وتقاطره، بِخِلَاف المكاثرة فِي غَيره، فَإِنَّهُ يشْتَرط فِيهَا أَن يكون بِحَيْثُ يجْرِي بعض المَاء ويتقاطر من الْمحل، وَإِن لم يشْتَرط عصره، وَهَذَا هُوَ الصَّحِيح الْمُخْتَار، ثمَّ إِن النَّضْح إِنَّمَا يجزىء مَا دَامَ الصَّبِي يقْتَصر بِهِ على الرَّضَاع، أما إِذا أكل الطَّعَام على جِهَة التغذية فَإِنَّهُ يجب الْغسْل بِلَا خلاف، وسنقول معنى النَّضْح مِمَّا قَالَه أهل اللُّغَة فِي الحَدِيث الْآتِي، وَلَا فرق بَين النَّضْح وَالْغسْل فِيمَا قَالَه الْبَغَوِيّ والجويني**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن دَقِيق الْعِيد**:* *اتبعُوا فِي ذَلِك الْقيَاس، أَرَادَ أَن الْحَنَفِيَّة اتبعُوا فِي هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة الْقيَاس،**يَعْنِي**:* *تركُوا الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة وذهبوا إِلَى الْقيَاس،**وَقَالُوا**:* *المُرَاد من قَوْلهمَا،**أَي**:* *من قَول أم قيس، وَلم يغسلهُ،**أَي**:* *غسلا مبالغاً فِيهِ، وَهُوَ خلاف الظَّاهِر**.**
........**(3/ 131)**مَا ورد فِي الْأَحَادِيث الْأُخَر الَّتِي فِيهَا التَّفْرِقَة بَينهمَا أوجه**:* *مِنْهَا: مَا هُوَ رَكِيك، وَأقوى ذَلِك مَا قيل إِن النُّفُوس أعلق بالذكور مِنْهَا بالإناث،**يَعْنِي**:* *فحصت الرُّخْصَة فِي الذُّكُور لِكَثْرَة الْمَشَقَّة**.* *قلت**:* *نقل عَن بَعضهم للغمز على الْحَنَفِيَّة، وَلَكِن هَذَا لَا يشفي غلتهم،**فَقَوله**:* *اتبعُوا فِي ذَلِك الْقيَاس، غير صَحِيح، لأَنهم مَا اتبعُوا فِي ذَلِك إلاَّ الْأَحَادِيث الَّتِي احْتج خصمهم بهَا، وَلَكِن على غير الْوَجْه الَّذِي ذكرُوا، وَقد ذَكرْنَاهُ الْآن محرراً، على أَنه قد رُوِيَ عَن بعض الْمُتَقَدِّمين من التَّابِعين مَا يدل على أَن الأبوال كلهَا سَوَاء فِي النَّجَاسَة، وَأَنه لَا فرق بَين بَوْل الذّكر والانثى، فَمِنْهَا مَا رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ،**وَقَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن خُزَيْمَة،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا حجاج،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا حَمَّاد عَن قَتَادَة عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب أَنه قَالَ: الرش بالرش والصب بالصب من الأبوال كلهَا. حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن خُزَيْمَة،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا حجاج،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا حَمَّاد عَن حميد عَن الْحسن أَنه قَالَ: بَوْل الْجَارِيَة يغسل غسلا وَبَوْل الْغُلَام يتبع بِالْمَاءِ، أَفلا يرى أَن سعيداً قد سوى بَين حكم الأبوال كلهَا، من الصّبيان وَغَيرهم، فَجعل مَا كَانَ مِنْهُ رشاً يطهر بالرش، وَمَا كَانَ مِنْهُ صبا يطهر بالصب، لَيْسَ لِأَن بَعْضهَا عِنْده طَاهِر وَبَعضهَا غير طَاهِر، وَلكنهَا كلهَا عِنْده نَجِسَة،**وَفرق بَين التَّطْهِير من نجاستها عِنْده بِضيق مخرجها وسعته إنتهى كَلَام الطَّحَاوِيّ وَمعنى قَوْله**:* *وَفرق ... إِلَى آخِره، أَن مخرج الْبَوْل من الصَّبِي ضيق فيرش الْبَوْل، وَمن الْجَارِيَة وَاسع فَيصب الْبَوْل صبا، فيقابل الرش بالرش والصب بالصب**.**
............**(3/135)**جَوَاز الْبَوْل قَائِما فقاعداً أجوز لِأَنَّهُ أمكن، وَقد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي هَذَا فأباحه قوم،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *ثَبت أَن عمر وَابْنه وَزيد بن ثَابت وَسَهل بن سعد أَنهم بالوا قيَاما، وأباحه سعيد بن الْمسيب وَعُرْوَة ومحمدابن سِيرِين وَزيد بن الْأَصَم وَعبيدَة السَّلمَانِي وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالْحكم وَالشعْبِيّ وَأحمد وَآخَرُونَ،**وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *إِن كَانَ فِي مَكَان لَا يتطاير عَلَيْهِ مِنْهُ شَيْء فَلَا بَأْس بِهِ، وإلاَّ فمكروه**.* *وَقَالَت عَامَّة الْعلمَاء**:* *الْبَوْل قَائِما مَكْرُوه إلاَّ لعذر، وَهِي كَرَاهَة تَنْزِيه لَا تَحْرِيم، وَكَذَلِكَ رُوِيَ وَالْبَوْل قَائِما عَن أنس وَعلي بن أبي طَالب وابي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله عَنْهُم وَكَرِهَهُ ابْن مَسْعُود وَإِبْرَاهِيم بن سعد، وَكَانَ إِبْرَاهِيم لَا يُجِيز شَهَادَة من بَال قَائِما،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *الْبَوْل جَالِسا أحب إِلَيّ، وَقَائِمًا مُبَاح، وكل ذَلِك ثَابت عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.**فَإِن قلت**:* *رويت أَحَادِيث ظَاهرهَا يُعَارض حَدِيث الْبَاب**.* *مِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث الْمِقْدَاد عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**: (**من حَدثَك أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بَال قَائِما فَلَا تصدقه، أَنا رَأَيْته يَبُول قَاعِدا**)* *، أخرجه البستي فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *وَرَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ،**وَقَالَ**:* *حَدِيث عَائِشَة أحسن شَيْء فِي هَذَا الْبَاب وَأَصَح. وَأخرج أَبُو عوَانَة الإسفرائيني فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *بِلَفْظ**: (**مَا بَال قَائِما مُنْذُ أنزل عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآن**) .* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث بُرَيْدَة،**رَوَاهُ الْبَزَّار بِسَنَد صَحِيح**:* *حَدثنَا نصر بن عَليّ حَدثنَا عبد الله بن دَاوُد حَدثنَا سعيد بن عبيد الله حَدثنَا عبد الله بن بُرَيْدَة عَن أَبِيه أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**ثَلَاث من الْجفَاء: أَن يَبُول الرجل قَائِما**)* *الحَدِيث،**وَقَالَ**:* *لَا أعلم رَوَاهُ عَن ابْن بُرَيْدَة إلاَّ سعيد بن عبد الله،**وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *وَحَدِيث بُرَيْدَة فِي هَذَا غير مَحْفُوظ، وَقَول التِّرْمِذِيّ يرد بِهِ**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**وَأخرجه الْبَيْهَقِيّ من حَدِيث ابْن جريج**:* *أخبرنَا عبد الْكَرِيم بن أبي الْمخَارِق عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر قَالَ: قَالَ عمر،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**: (**رَآنِي رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أبول قَائِما،**فَقَالَ**:* *يَا عمر! لَا تبل قَائِما**.* *قَالَ**:* *فَمَا بلت قَائِما بعد**) .* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث جَابر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**أخرجه الْبَيْهَقِيّ أَيْضا من حَدِيث عدي بن الْفضل عَن عَليّ بن الحكم عَن أبي نَضرة عَن جَابر**: (**نهى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يَبُول الرجل قَائِما**) .**قلت**:* *أما الْجَواب عَن حَدِيث عَائِشَة إِنَّه مُسْتَند إِلَى علمهَا فَيحمل على مَا وَقع مِنْهُ فِي الْبيُوت، وَأما فِي غير الْبيُوت فَلَا تطلع هِيَ عَلَيْهِ، وَقد حفظه حُذَيْفَة، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وَهُوَ من كبار الصَّحَابَة،**وَأَيْضًا يُمكن أَن يكون قَول عَائِشَة**: (**مَا بَال قَائِما**)* *، يَعْنِي فِي منزله، وَلَا اطلَاع لَهَا مَا فِي الْخَارِج**.* *فان قلت**:* *قَالَ أَبُو عوَانَة فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *وَابْن شاهين: إِن حَدِيث حُذَيْفَة مَنْسُوخ بِحَدِيث عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله عَنْهَا،**قلت**:* *الصَّوَاب أَنه لَا يُقَال إِنَّه مَنْسُوخ، لِأَن كلاًّ من عَائِشَة وَحُذَيْفَة أخبر بِمَا شاهدة، فَدلَّ على أَن الْبَوْل قَائِما وَقَاعِدا يجوز، وَلَكِن كرهه الْعلمَاء قَائِما لوُجُود أَحَادِيث النَّهْي، وَإِن كَانَ أَكْثَرهَا غير ثَابت. وَأما حَدِيث بُرَيْدَة فِي هَذَا غير مَحْفُوظ، وَلَكِن فِيهِ نظر، لِأَن الْبَزَّار أخرجه بِسَنَد صَحِيح كَمَا ذكرنَا**.**حَدِيث عمر فَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *فَحَدِيث ضَعِيف، لِأَن ابْن جريج رَوَاهُ عَن عبد الْكَرِيم بن الْمخَارِق أَبُو امية وَهُوَ ضَعِيف،**وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *إِنَّمَا رَفعه عبد الْكَرِيم، وَقد ضعفه أَيُّوب، وَتكلم فِيهِ،**وروى عبيد الله عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر**:* *قَالَ: عمر: مَا بلت قَائِما مُنْذُ أسلمت، هَذَا أصح من حَدِيث عبد الْكَرِيم. وَأما حَدِيث جَابر،**فَفِي رُوَاته**:* *عدي بن الْفضل وَهُوَ ضَعِيف**.* *فان قلت**:* *قَالَ أَبُو الْقَاسِم عبد الله بن أَحْمد بن مَحْمُود الْبَلْخِي فِي كِتَابه الْمُسَمّى** (**بِقبُول الْأَخْبَار وَمَعْرِفَة الرِّجَال**) :* *حَدِيث حُذَيْفَة يَعْنِي هَذَا حَدِيث فَاحش مُنكر لَا نراهه إلاَّ من قبل بعض الزَّنَادِقَة**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا كَلَام سوء لَا يُسَاوِي سَمَاعه، وَهُوَ فِي غَايَة الصِّحَّة**............**(3/136)**ثمَّ إِن الْعلمَاء تكلمُوا فِي سَبَب بَوْله، صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَائِما فَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي،**لما سَأَلَهُ حَفْص الْفَرد عَن الْفَائِدَة فِي بَوْله قَائِما**:* *الْعَرَب تستشفي لوجع الصلب بالبول قَائِما، فنرى أَنه كَانَ بِهِ ذَاك**.* *قلت**:* *يُوضح ذَلِك حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ الْمَذْكُور* *وَأخرج حَدِيثه الْحَاكِم ثمَّ الْبَيْهَقِيّ عَن حَمَّاد بن غَسَّان الْجعْفِيّ**:* *حَدثنَا معن عَن مَالك عَن أبي الزِّنَاد عَن الْأَعْرَج عَن ابي هُرَيْرَة،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**: (**أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بَال قَائِما من جرح كَانَ بمآبضه**)* *،**وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ**:* *هَذَا مُنكر، وَضَعفه الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ وَابْن عَسَاكِر فِي كِتَابه** (**مَجْمُوع الرغائب فِي ذكر أَحَادِيث مَالك الغرائب**)* *قَالَ الْمَازرِيّ فِي** (**الْعلم**) :* *فعل ذَلِك لِأَنَّهَا حَالَة يُؤمن فِيهَا خُرُوج الْحَدث من السَّبِيل الآخر، بِخِلَاف الْقعُود، وَمِنْه قَول عمر بن الْخطاب،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *الْبَوْل قَائِما أحصن للدبر**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *لِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يجد مَكَانا للقعود فاضطر إِلَى الْقيام لكَون الطّرف الَّذِي يَلِيهِ السباطة عَلَيْهَا مرتفعاً**.* *وَقَالَ الْمُنْذِرِيّ**:* *لَعَلَّه كَانَت فِي السباطة نجاسات رطبَة، وَهِي رخوة، فخشي أَن يتطاير عَلَيْهِ**.* *قيل**:* *فِيهِ نظر، لِأَن الْقَائِم أَجْدَر بِهَذِهِ الخشية من الْقَاعِد**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *لكَون ذَلِك سهلاً ينحدر فِيهِ الْبَوْل فَلَا يرْتَد على البائل،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *إِنَّه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فعل ذَلِك بَيَان للْجُوَاز فِي هَذِه الْمرة، وَكَانَت عَادَته المستمرة الْبَوْل قَاعِدا**.**..........**(3/138)**مَا وَجه تلقيب يَعْقُوب بن إِسْحَاق بن إِبْرَاهِيم الْخَلِيل، عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام، بإسرائيل؟**قلت**:* *كَانَ يَعْقُوب وعيصو أَخَوَيْنِ، كَانَا فِي بطن أمهما مَعًا. فَلَمَّا جَاءَ وَقت وضعهما اقتتلا فِي بَطنهَا لأجل الْخُرُوج أَولا،**فَقَالَ عيصو**:* *وَالله لَئِن خرجت قبلي الاعترض فِي بطن أُمِّي لأقتلها، فَتَأَخر يَعْقُوب وَخرج عيصو قبله،**فَسمى**:* *عيصو، لِأَنَّهُ عصى،**وسمى**:* *يَعْقُوب، لِأَنَّهُ خرج آخِذا بعقب عيصو. وَكَانَ يَعْقُوب أكبرهما فِي الْبَطن، وَكَانَ أحبهما إِلَى أمه،**وَكَانَ**:* *عيصو، أحبهما إِلَى أَبِيه، وَكَانَ صَاحب صيد،**فَلَمَّا كبر أَبوهُمَا إِسْحَاق وَعمي قَالَ لعيصو**:* *يَا بني أَطْعمنِي لحم صيد أدعُ لَك بِدُعَاء كَانَ ابي دَعَا لي بِهِ، وَكَانَ أشعر، وَكَانَ يَعْقُوب أجرد، فَخرج عيصو إِلَى الصَّيْد،**وَقَالَت أمه ليعقوب**:* *خُذ شَاة واشوها والبس جلدهَا، وقدمها إِلَى أَبِيك،**وَقل لَهُ**:* *أَنا ابْنك عيصو، فَفعل،**فمسه إِسْحَاق فَقَالَ**:* *المسّ مسّ عيصو، وَالرِّيح ريح يَعْقُوب،**فَقَالَت أمه**:* *ابْنك عيصو فَادع لَهُ، فَأكل مِنْهَا ودعا لَهُ بِأَن الله يَجْعَل فِي ذُريَّته الْأَنْبِيَاء والملوك،**ثمَّ جَاءَ عيصو بالصيد فَقَالَ إِسْحَاق**:* *يَا بني قد سَبَقَك أَخُوك،**فَغَضب وَقَالَ**:* *وَالله لاقتلنه**.* *فَقَالَ اسحاق**:* *يَا بني قد بقيت دَعْوَة،**فَدَعَا لَهُ**:* *بِأَن تكون ذُريَّته عدد التُّرَاب وَلَا يملكهم أحد**.* *وَقَالَت أم يَعْقُوب**:* *إلحق بخالك فَكُن عِنْده، خشيَة أَن يقْتله عيصو، فَانْطَلق يَعْقُوب إِلَى خَاله لابان، وَكَانَ بِبَابِل،**وَقيل**:* *بحرَّان، فَكَانَ يسير بِاللَّيْلِ ويكمن بِالنَّهَارِ، فَلذَلِك سمي إِسْرَائِيل،**فَأخذ من**:* *السرى وَاللَّيْل، قَالَه السّديّ**.* *وَقَالَ غَيره**:* *مَعْنَاهُ عبد الله،**لِأَن**:* *ايل، اسْم من أَسمَاء الله تَعَالَى بالسُّرْيَانيَّ  ة،**كَمَا يُقَال**:* *جِبْرَائِيل وَمِيكَائِيل**.**
...............**(3/140)**وَفِي حَدِيث مُجَاهِد عَن عَائِشَة البُخَارِيّ**: (**مَا كَانَ لإحدانا إلاَّ ثوب وَاحِد تحيض فِيهِ، فَإِذا أَصَابَهُ شَيْء من دم قَالَت بريقها، فمعنعته بظفرها**) .* *أَي**:* *عركته. وَاخْتلف فِي سَماع مُجَاهِد عَن عَائِشَة، فَأنكرهُ ابْن حبَان وَيحيى بن معِين وَيحيى بن سعيد وَشعْبَة وَآخَرُونَ، وأثبته البُخَارِيّ وَعلي بن الْمَدِينِيّ وَمُسلم وَآخَرُونَ،**وَعند البُخَارِيّ من حَدِيث الْقَاسِم عَنْهَا**: (**ثمَّ تقرص الدَّم من ثوبها عِنْد طهرهَا فتغسله وتنضح على سائره ثمَّ تصلي فِيهِ**) .* *وَفِي حَدِيث أم قيس بنت مُحصن، عِنْد ابْن خُزَيْمَة،**وَابْن حبَان**: (**إغسليه بِالْمَاءِ والسدر وحكيه وَلَو بضلع**)* *،**زَاد ابْن حبَان قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**اغسليه بِالْمَاءِ**)* *، أَمر فرض، وَذكر السدر والحك بالضلع أَمر ندب وإرشاد**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْقطَّان**:* *هُوَ حَدِيث فِي غَايَة الصِّحَّة،**وَعَابَ على أبي أَحْمد قَوْله**:* *الْأَحَادِيث الصِّحَاح لَيْسَ فِيهَا ذكر الضلع والسدر**فَالْأَحْسَن مَا قَالَه الخاطبي**.* *قلت**:* *الَّذِي قَالَه الْقُرْطُبِيّ هُوَ الْأَحْسَن لِأَنَّهُ يلْزم التّكْرَار من قَول الخاطبي بِلَا فَائِدَة، لأَنا ذكرنَا أَن الحت هُوَ الفرك، والقرص هُوَ الدَّلْك بأطراف الاصابع مَعَ صب المَاء عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يذهب أَثَره، لما نَقَلْنَاهُ عَن القَاضِي عِيَاض،**............**(3/141)**مَا قَالَه الخاطبي: إِن فِيهِ دَلِيلا على أَن النَّجَاسَات إِنَّمَا تَزُول بِالْمَاءِ دون غَيره من الْمَائِعَات، لَان جَمِيع النَّجَاسَات بِمَثَابَة الدَّم، لَا فرق بَينه وَبَينهَا إِجْمَاعًا، وَكَذَلِكَ اسْتدلَّ بِهِ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**سنَنه**)* *على أَصْحَابنَا فِي وجوب الطَّهَارَة بِالْمَاءِ دون غَيره من الْمَائِعَات الطاهرة**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا خرج مخرج الْغَالِب لَا مخرج الشَّرْط،**كَقَوْلِه تَعَالَى**: {**وربائبكم اللَّاتِي فِي حجوركم**} (**النِّسَاء: 23**)* *وَالْمعْنَى فِي ذَلِك أَن المَاء أَكثر وجودا من غَيره،**أَو نقُول**:* *تَخْصِيص الشَّيْء بِالذكر لَا يدل على نفي الحكم عَمَّا عداهُ،**أَو نقُول**:* *إِنَّه مَفْهُوم لقب، وَلَا يَقُول بِهِ إمامنا**.**
.......**(1/141)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *حَدِيث أَسمَاء أصل عِنْد الْعلمَاء فِي غسل النَّجَاسَات من الثِّيَاب،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَهَذَا الحَدِيث مَحْمُول عِنْدهم على الدَّم الْكثير، لِأَن الله تَعَالَى شَرط فِي نَجَاسَته أَن يكون مسفوحاً، وَهُوَ كِنَايَة عَن الْكثير الْجَارِي إلاَّ أَن الْفُقَهَاء اخْتلفُوا فِي مِقْدَار مَا يتَجَاوَز عَنهُ من الدَّم، فَاعْتبر الْكُوفِيُّونَ فِيهِ، وَفِي النَّجَاسَات دون الدِّرْهَم فِي الْفرق بَين قَلِيله وَكَثِيره**.* *وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *قَلِيل الدَّم مَعْفُو، وَيغسل قَلِيل سَائِر النَّجَاسَات**.* *وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن وهب**:* *إِن قَلِيل دم الْحيض ككثيره وكسائر الأنجاس، بِخِلَاف سَائِر الدِّمَاء،**وَالْحجّة فِي أَن الْيَسِير من دم الْحيض كالكثير قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لأسماء**: (**حتيه ثمَّ اقرصيه**)* *، حَيْثُ لم يفرق بَين قَلِيله وَكَثِيره، وَلَا سَأَلَهَا عَن مِقْدَاره وَلم يحد فِيهِ مِقْدَار الدِّرْهَم وَلَا دونه**.* *قلت**:* *حَدِيث عَائِشَة**: (**مَا كَانَ لإحدانا إلاَّ ثَوَاب وَاحِد فِيهِ تحيض فَإِن أَصَابَهُ شَيْء من دم بلته بريقها، ثمَّ قصعته بريقها**)* *رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد، وَأخرجه البُخَارِيّ أَيْضا،**.......**(3/142)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *حَدِيث أَسمَاء أصل عِنْد الْعلمَاء فِي غسل النَّجَاسَات من الثِّيَاب،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَهَذَا الحَدِيث مَحْمُول عِنْدهم على الدَّم الْكثير، لِأَن الله تَعَالَى شَرط فِي نَجَاسَته أَن يكون مسفوحاً، وَهُوَ كِنَايَة عَن الْكثير الْجَارِي إلاَّ أَن الْفُقَهَاء اخْتلفُوا فِي مِقْدَار مَا يتَجَاوَز عَنهُ من الدَّم، فَاعْتبر الْكُوفِيُّونَ فِيهِ، وَفِي النَّجَاسَات دون الدِّرْهَم فِي الْفرق بَين قَلِيله وَكَثِيره**.* *وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *قَلِيل الدَّم مَعْفُو، وَيغسل قَلِيل سَائِر النَّجَاسَات**.* *وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن وهب**:* *إِن قَلِيل دم الْحيض ككثيره وكسائر الأنجاس، بِخِلَاف سَائِر الدِّمَاء،**وَالْحجّة فِي أَن الْيَسِير من دم الْحيض كالكثير قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لأسماء**: (**حتيه ثمَّ اقرصيه**)* *، حَيْثُ لم يفرق بَين قَلِيله وَكَثِيره، وَلَا سَأَلَهَا عَن مِقْدَاره وَلم يحد فِيهِ مِقْدَار الدِّرْهَم وَلَا دونه**.* *قلت**:* *حَدِيث عَائِشَة**: (**مَا كَانَ لإحدانا إلاَّ ثَوَاب وَاحِد فِيهِ تحيض فَإِن أَصَابَهُ شَيْء من دم بلته بريقها، ثمَّ قصعته بريقها**)* *رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد، وَأخرجه البُخَارِيّ أَيْضا،**وَلَفظه**: (**قَالَت بريقها فمصعته**)* *، يدل على الْفرق بَين الْقَلِيل وَالْكثير،**وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *هَذَا فِي الدَّم الْيَسِير الَّذِي يكون معفواً عَنهُ، وَأما الْكثير مِنْهُ فصح عَنْهَا**.* *أَي**:* *عَن عَائِشَة. أَنَّهَا كَانَت تغسله، فَهَذَا حجَّة عَلَيْهِم فِي عدم الْفرق بَين الْقَلِيل وَالْكثير من النَّجَاسَة،**وعَلى الشَّافِعِي أَيْضا فِي قَوْله**: (**إِن يسير الدَّم يغسل كَسَائِر الأنجاس إلاَّ دم الراغيث، فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُمكن التَّحَرُّز عَنهُ**) .* *وَقد رُوِيَ عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، أَنه لَا يرى بالقطرة والقطرتين بَأْسا فِي الصَّلَاة، وعصر ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، بثرة فَخرج مِنْهَا دم فمسحه بِيَدِهِ وَصلى، فالشافعية لَيْسُوا بإكثر إحتياطاً من أبي هُرَيْرَة وَابْن عمر، وَلَا أَكثر رِوَايَة عَنْهُمَا حَتَّى خالفوهما، حَيْثُ لم يفرقُوا بَين الْقَلِيل وَالْكثير، على أَن قَلِيل الدَّم مَوضِع ضَرُورَة، لِأَن الْإِنْسَان لَا يَخْلُو فِي غَالب حَاله من بثرة أَو دمل أَو برغوث، فعفى عَنهُ، وَلِهَذَا حرم الله المسفوح مِنْهُ،**........**(**3/143)**مَا عَلامَة إدبار الْحيض وإنقطاعه، والحصول فِي الطُّهْر**.* *قلت**:* *أما عِنْد أبي حنيفَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**وَأَصْحَابه**:* *الزَّمَان وَالْعَادَة هُوَ الفيصل بَينهمَا، فَإِذا أضلت عَادَتهَا تحرت، وَإِن لم يكن لَهَا ظن أخذت بِالْأَقَلِّ، وَأما عِنْد الشَّافِعِي وَأَصْحَابه اخْتِلَاف الألوان هُوَ الفيصل، فالأسود أقوى من الْأَحْمَر، والأحمر أقوى من الْأَشْقَر، والأشقر أقوى من الْأَصْفَر، والأصفر أقوى من الأكدر إِذا جعلا حيضا، فَتكون حَائِضًا فِي أَيَّام القوى، مُسْتَحَاضَة فِي أَيَّام الضعْف،**والتمييز عِنْده بِثَلَاثَة شُرُوط**:* *أَحدهَا: أَن لَا يزِيد الْقوي على خَمْسَة عشر يَوْمًا**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *أَن لَا ينقص عَن يَوْم وَلَيْلَة ليمكن جعله حيضا**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *أَن لَا ينقص الضَّعِيف عَن خَمْسَة عشر يَوْمًا، ليمكن جعله طهرا بَين الحيضتين، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَأحمد،**وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ**:* *عَلامَة إنقطاع الْحيض والحصول فِي الطُّهْر أَن يَنْقَطِع خُرُوج الدَّم والصفرة والكدرة، سَوَاء خرجت رُطُوبَة بَيْضَاء أَو لم يخرج شَيْء أصلا. وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ،**وَابْن الصّباغ**:* *الترية رُطُوبَة خَفِيفَة لَا صفرَة فِيهَا وَلَا كدرة، تكون على القطنة أثر لَا لون، وَهَذَا يكون بعد انْقِطَاع الْحيض**.**.........**(3/145)**ا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث ابي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِذا وطىء الْأَذَى بخفيه فطهورهما التُّرَاب**) .* *وَرَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ أَيْضا،**وَلَفظه**: (**إِذا وطىء أحدكُم الْأَذَى بخفيه أَو نَعله فطهورهما التُّرَاب**) .* *وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *فَكَانَ ذَلِك التُّرَاب يجزىء من غسلهمَا، وَلَيْسَ فِي ذَلِك دَلِيل على طَهَارَة الْأَذَى فِي نَفسه، فَكَذَلِك مَا رُوِيَ فِي الْمَنِيّ**.* *فان قلت**:* *فِي سَنَده مُحَمَّد بن كثير الصَّنْعَانِيّ، وَقد تكلمُوا فِيهِ**.* *قلت**:* *وَثَّقَهُ ابْن حبَان وروى حَدِيثه فِي** (**صَحِيحه**) .* *وَأخرجه الْحَاكِم فِي** (**مُسْتَدْركه**)* *وَقَالَ: صَحِيح على شَرط مُسلم، وَلم يخرجَاهُ**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *فِي** (**الْخُلَاصَة**) :* *وَرَوَاهُ ابو دَاوُد بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح،**وَلَا يلْتَفت إِلَى قَول ابْن الْقطَّان**:* *وَهَذَا حَدِيث رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من طَرِيق لَا يظنّ بهَا الصِّحَّة**.**........**(3/151)**قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *قَوْله: أَبْوَال الْإِبِل وَالدَّوَاب، وَافق البُخَارِيّ فِيهِ أهل الظَّاهِر، وقاس بَوْل مَا يكون مَأْكُولا لَحْمه على بَوْل الْإِبِل،**وَلذَلِك قَالَ**:* *وَصلى أَبُو مُوسَى فِي دَار الْبَرِيد والسرقين، ليدل على طَهَارَة أرواث الدَّوَابّ وَأَبْوَالهَا، وَلَا حجَّة لَهُ فِيهَا، لِأَنَّهُ يُمكن أَن يكون صلى على ثوب بَسطه فِيهِ أَو فِي مَكَان يَابِس لَا تعلق بِهِ نَجَاسَة**.* *وَقد قَالَ عَامَّة الْفُقَهَاء**:* *إِن من بسط على مَوضِع نجس بساطاً وَصلى فِيهِ إِن صلَاته جَائِزَة، وَلَو صلى على السرقين بِغَيْر بِسَاط لَكَانَ مذهبا لَهُ، وَلم تجز مُخَالفَة الْجَمَاعَة بِهِ**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم نصْرَة للْبُخَارِيّ وردا على ابْن بطال**:* *وَأجِيب بِأَن الأَصْل عَدمه، وَقد رَوَاهُ سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ فِي** (**جَامعه**)* *عَن الْأَعْمَش بِسَنَدِهِ،**وَلَفظه**:* *صلى بِنَا أَبُو مُوسَى على مَكَان فِيهِ سرقين، وَهَذَا ظَاهر فِي أَنه بِغَيْر حَائِل**.* *قلت**:* *الظَّاهِر أَنه كَانَ بِحَائِل، لِأَن شَأْنه يَقْتَضِي أَن يحْتَرز عَن الصَّلَاة على عين السرقين،**ثمَّ قَالَ هَذَا الْقَائِل**:* *وَقد روى سعيد بن مَنْصُور عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب وَغَيره: أَن الصَّلَاة على الطنفسة مُحدث، إِسْنَاده صَحِيح**..........**(3/153)**وَفِي** (**طَبَقَات**)* *ابْن سعد: أرسل رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي إثرهم كرز بن جَابر الفِهري وَمَعَهُ عشرُون فَارِسًا، وَكَانَ العرنيون ثَمَانِيَة، وَكَانَت اللقَاح ترعى بِذِي الحدر، نَاحيَة بقيا قَرِيبا من نمير، على سِتَّة أَمْيَال من الْمَدِينَة، فَلَمَّا غدوا على اللقَاح أدركهم يسَار مولى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَمَعَهُ نفر فَقَاتلهُمْ فَقطعُوا يَده وَرجله وغرز والشوك فِي لِسَانه وَعَيْنَيْهِ حَتَّى مَاتَ فَفعل بهم النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَذَلِك، وَأنزل عَلَيْهِ** {**إِنَّمَا جَزَاء الَّذين يُحَاربُونَ الله وَرَسُوله ويسعون فِي الارض فَسَادًا** ... } (**الْمَائِدَة: 33**)* *الْآيَة. فَلم يسمل بعد ذَلِك عينا. انْتهى. وَكَانَ يسَار نوبياً أَصَابَهُ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي غَزْوَة محَارب، فَلَمَّا رَآهُ يحسن الصَّلَاة أعْتقهُ، وَقَالَ ابْن عقبَة كَانَ أَمِير السّريَّة سعيد بن زيد بن عَمْرو بن نفَيْل وخمل يسَار مَيتا فَدفن بقباء وَزعم الرشاطي أَنهم من غير عرينة الَّتِي فِي قضاعة، وَفِي** (**مُصَنف عبد الرَّزَّاق**) :* *كَانُوا من بني فَزَارَة،**وَفِي كتاب ابْن الطلاع**:* *أَنهم كَانُوا من بني سليم، وَفِيه نظر، لِأَن هَاتين القبيلتين لَا يَجْتَمِعَانِ مَعَ العرنيين. وَفِي** (**مُسْند الشاميين**)* *للطبراني عَن أنس: كَانُوا سَبْعَة: أربة من عرينة وَثَلَاثَة من عكل، فَقيل العرنيين لِأَن أَكْثَرهم كَانَ من عرينة، وَذكرنَا عَن الطَّبَرِيّ نَحوه،**......**(3/155)**لَو كَانَت أَبْوَال الْإِبِل مُحرمَة الشّرْب لما جَازَ التَّدَاوِي بهَا لما روى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أم سَلمَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**: (**إِن الله تَعَالَى لم يَجْعَل شِفَاء امتي فِيمَا حرم عَلَيْهَا**) .* *وَأجِيب**:* *بِأَنَّهُ مَحْمُول على حَالَة الِاخْتِيَار،**وَأما حَالَة الِاضْطِرَار فَلَا يكون حَرَامًا**:* *كالميتة للْمُضْطَر، كَمَا ذكرنَا**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث بَاطِل، لِأَن فِي مُسْنده سُلَيْمَان الشَّيْبَانِيّ وَهُوَ مَجْهُول**.* *قلت**:* *أخرجه ابْن حبَان فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *وَصَححهُ،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا أَحْمد بن الْمثنى،**قَالَ**:* *أخبرنَا أَبُو خَيْثَمَة،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا جرير عَن الشَّيْبَانِيّ عَن حسان بن الْمخَارِق قَالَ**: (**قَالَت أم سَلمَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا: اشتكت ابْنة لي، فنبذت لَهَا فِي كوز،**فَدخل النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَهُوَ يغلي فَقَالَ**:* *مَا هَذَا؟**فَقلت**:* *اشتكت ابْنَتي فنبذنا لَهَا هَذَا: فَقَالَ،**عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام**:* *إِن الله لم يَجْعَل شفاءكم فِي حرَام**) .* *وَقَول ابْن حزم**:* *أَن فِي سَنَده سلمَان وهم،**وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ**:* *سُلَيْمَان، بِزِيَادَة الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف، وَهُوَ أحد الثِّقَات، أخرج عَنهُ البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم فِي** (**صَحِيحَيْهِمَا**)* *فَإِن قلت: يرد عَلَيْهِ قَوْله،**عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام فِي الْخمر**:* *إِنَّهَا لَيست بدواء وَإِنَّهَا دَاء، فِي جَوَاب من سَأَلَ عَن التَّدَاوِي بهَا**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا رُوِيَ عَن سُوَيْد بن طَارق**: (**أَنه سَأَلَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن الْخمر فَنَهَاهُ، ثمَّ سَأَلَهُ فَنَهَاهُ،**فَقَالَ يَا نَبِي الله**:* *إِنَّهَا دَوَاء! فَقَالَ: لَا، وَلكنهَا دَاء**) .* *وَأجَاب ابْن حزم عَن ذَلِك فَقَالَ**:* *لَا حجَّة فِيهِ،**لِأَن فِي سَنَده**:* *سماك بن حَرْب، وَهُوَ يقبل التَّلْقِين، شهد عَلَيْهِ بذلك شُعْبَة وَغَيره، وَلَو صَحَّ لم يكن فِيهِ حجَّة،**لِأَن فِيهِ**:* *أَن الْخمر لَيْسَ بدواء، وَلَا خلاف بَيْننَا فِي أَنَّهَا لَيْسَ بداوء فَلَا يحل تنَاوله، وَقد أجَاب بَعضهم بِأَن ذَلِك خَاص بِالْخمرِ، ويلتحق بهَا غَيرهَا من المسكرات**.* *قلت**:* *فِيهِ نظر، لِأَن دَعْوَى**الخصوصية بِلَا دَلِيل لَا تسمع، وَالْجَوَاب الْقَاطِع أَن هَذَا مَحْمُول على حَالَة الِاخْتِيَار كَمَا ذكرنَا**.* *فان قلت**:* *رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عمر،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا**: (**كَانَت الْكلاب تبول وَتقبل وتدبر فِي الْمَسْجِد فَلم يَكُونُوا يرشون شَيْئا**)* *، وَرُوِيَ عَن جَابر والبراء، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**مَرْفُوعا**: (**مَا أكل لَحْمه فَلَا بَأْس ببوله**)* *............**(3/157)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *أجمع كل من يحفظ عَنهُ الْعلم على إِبَاحَة الصَّلَاة فِي مرابض الْغنم إلاَّ الشَّافِعِي،**فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *لَا إِكْرَاه الصَّلَاة فِي مرابض الْغنم إِذا كَانَ سليما من أبعارها وَأَبْوَالهَا، وَمِمَّنْ روى عَنهُ إجَازَة ذَلِك، وَفعله ابْن عمر وَجَابِر وَأَبُو ذَر وَالزُّبَيْر وَالْحسن وَابْن سِيرِين وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَعَطَاء**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *حَدِيث الْبَاب حجَّة على الشَّافِعِي، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، لِأَن الحَدِيث لَيْسَ فِيهِ تَخْصِيص مَوضِع من آخر، وَمَعْلُوم أَن مرابضها لَا تسلم من البعر وَالْبَوْل، فَدلَّ على الْإِبَاحَة وعَلى طَهَارَة الْبَوْل والبعر**.* *قلت**:* *قد اسْتدلَّ بِهِ من يَقُول بِطَهَارَة بَوْل الْمَأْكُول لَحْمه وروثه،**وَقَالُوا**:* *لِأَن المرابض لَا تَخْلُو عَن ذَلِك، فَدلَّ على أَنهم كَانُوا يباشرونها فِي صلواتهم فَلَا تكون نَجِسَة**الَ**: رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: إِن لم تَجدوا إلاَّ مرابض الْغنم وأعطان الْإِبِل فصلوا فِي مرابض الْغنم وَلَا تصلوا فِي أعطان الْإِبِل. قَالَ الطوسي وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  : حسن صَحِيح. وَفِي (تَارِيخ نيسابور) من حَدِيث أبي حبَان عَن ابي زرْعَة عَنهُ مَرْفُوعا: (الْغنم من دَوَاب الْجنَّة فامسحوا رغامها وصلوا فِي مرابضها) . وَعند الْبَزَّار فِي (مُسْنده) : (أَحْسنُوا إِلَيْهَا وأميطوا عَنْهَا الْأَذَى) . وَفِي حَدِيث عبد الله بن الْمُغَفَّل: (صلوا فِي مرابض الْغنم وَلَا تصلوا فِي أعطان الْإِبِل فَإِنَّهَا خلقت من الشَّيَاطِين) . قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ) كَذَا رَوَاهُ جمَاعَة**وَفِي مُسْند عبد الله بن وهب الْبَصْرِيّ عَن سعيد بن أبي أَيُّوب عَن رجل حَدثهُ عَن ابْن الْمُغَفَّل**: (نهى النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، أَن يُصَلِّي فِي معاطن الْإِبِل، وَأمر أَن يُصَلِّي فِي مراح الْبَقر وَالْغنم) . وَعند ابْن مَاجَه بِسَنَد صَحِيح من حَدِيث عبد الْملك بن الرّبيع بن سُبْرَة عَن أَبِيه عَن جده، مَرْفُوعا: (لَا يُصَلِّي فِي أعطان الْإِبِل، وَيُصلي فِي مراح الْغنم) . وَعند ابي الْقَاسِم بِسَنَد لَا بَأْس بِهِ عَن عقبَة بت عَامر: (صلوا فِي مرابض الْغنم) . وَكَذَا رَوَاهُ ابْن عمر وَأسيد بن حضير، وَعند ابْن خُزَيْمَة من حَدِيث الرَّاء: (سُئِلَ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَن الصَّلَاة فِي مرابض الْغنم؟ فَقَالَ: صلوا فِيهَا فَإِنَّهَا بركَة) . وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: يجوز الصَّلَاة أَيْضا فِي مراح الْبَقر لعُمُوم قَوْله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام: (أَيْنَمَا أَدْرَكتك الصَّلَاة فصلِّ) . وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء وَمَالك. قلت: ذهل ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن حَدِيث عبد الله بن وهب الَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ آنِفا حَتَّى اسْتدلَّ بذلك، فَلَو وقف عَلَيْهِ لاستدل بِهِ. وَالله تَعَالَى أعلم**..........**(3/159)**أَن مَذْهَب الزُّهْرِيّ فِي المَاء الَّذِي يخالطه شَيْء نجس الِاعْتِبَار بتغيره بذلك من غير فرق بَين الْقَلِيل وَالْكثير، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب جمَاعَة من الْعلمَاء، وشنع أَبُو عبيد فِي** (كتاب الطّهُور) على من ذهب إِلَى هَذَا بِأَنَّهُ يلْزم مِنْهُ أَن: من بَال فِي إبريق وَلم يُغير للْمَاء وَصفا إِنَّه يجوز لَهُ التطهر بِهِ، هُوَ مستشنع. قَالَ بَعضهم: وَلِهَذَا نصر قَول التَّفْرِيق بالقلتين. قلت: كَيفَ ينصر هَذَا بِحَدِيث الْقلَّتَيْنِ، وَقد قَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ مَدَاره على علته، أَو مُضْطَرب فِي الرِّوَايَة، أَو مَوْقُوف، وحسبك أَن الشَّافِعِي رِوَايَة عَن الْوَلِيد بن كثير وَهُوَ إباضي. وَاخْتلفت رِوَايَته فَقيل: قُلَّتَيْنِ، وَقيل: قُلَّتَيْنِ أَو ثَلَاثًا. وَرُوِيَ أَرْبَعُونَ قلَّة، وَرُوِيَ أَرْبَعُونَ فرقا، ووقف على أبي هُرَيْرَة وَعبيد الله بن عمر، وَقَالَ الْيَعْمرِي: حكم ابْن مَنْدَه بِصِحَّتِهِ على شَرط مُسلم من جِهَة الروَاة، وَلكنه أعرض عَن جِهَة الرِّوَايَة بِكَثْرَة الِاخْتِلَاف فِيهَا وَالِاضْطِرَاب، وَلَعَلَّ مُسلما تَركه لذَلِك. قلت: وَكَذَلِكَ لم يُخرجهُ البُخَارِيّ لاخْتِلَاف وَقع فِي إِسْنَاده. وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر فِي (التَّمْهِيد) : مَا ذهب إِلَى الشَّافِعِي من حَدِيث الْقلَّتَيْنِ مَذْهَب ضَعِيف من جِهَة النّظر، غير ثَابت فِي الْأَثر، لِأَنَّهُ قد تكلم فِيهِ جمَاعَة من أهل الْعلم بِالنَّقْلِ. وَقَالَ الدبوسي فِي كتاب (الْأَسْرَار) : هُوَ خبر ضَعِيف، وَمِنْهُم من لم يقبله، لِأَن الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ لم يعملوا بِهِ. وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: وَمذهب الزُّهْرِيّ هُوَ قَول الْحسن وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ، وَمذهب أهل الْمَدِينَة، وَهِي رِوَايَة أبي مُصعب عَن مَالك، وروى عَنهُ ابْن الْقَاسِم أَن قَلِيل المَاء ينجس بِقَلِيل النَّجَاسَة، وَإِن لم يظْهر فِيهِ. وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي، وَرُوِيَ هَذَا الْمَعْنى عَن عبد الله بن عَبَّاس وَابْن مَسْعُود وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب على اخْتِلَاف عَنهُ، وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير، وَهُوَ قَول اللَّيْث وَابْن صَالح بن حَيّ وَدَاوُد بن عَليّ وَمن تبعه، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أهل الْبَصْرَة. وَقد قَالَ بعض أَصْحَابنَا: هُوَ الصَّحِيح فِي النّظر، وثابت بالأثر من ذَلِك صب المَاء على بَوْل الْأَعرَابِي.**وَحَدِيث بِئْر بضَاعَة، وَحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا؛ المَاء لَا يُنجسهُ شَيْء، وَمذهب أَصْحَابنَا المَاء إِمَّا جارٍ أَو راكد، قَلِيل أَو كثير؛ فالجاري إِذا وَقعت فِيهِ النَّجَاسَة وَكَانَت غير مرئية كالبول وَالْخمر وَنَحْوهمَا فَإِنَّهُ لَا ينجس مَا لم يتَغَيَّر لَونه أَو طعمه أَو رِيحه، وَإِن كَانَت مرئية كالجيفة وَنَحْوهَا فَإِنَّهُ لَا ينجس. فَإِن كَانَ يجْرِي عَلَيْهَا جَمِيع المَاء لَا يجوز التَّوَضُّؤ بِهِ من أَسْفَلهَا، وان كَانَ يجْرِي أَكْثَرهَا عَلَيْهَا فَكَذَلِك اعْتِبَارا للْغَالِب، وَإِن كَانَ أَقَله يجْرِي عَلَيْهَا يجوز التَّوَضُّؤ بِهِ من اسفلها، وَإِن كَانَ يجْرِي عَلَيْهَا النّصْف دون النّصْف فَالْقِيَاس جَوَاز التَّوَضُّؤ. وَفِي الِاسْتِحْسَان لَا يجوز احْتِيَاطًا**. والراكد اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ: فَقَالَت الظَّاهِرِيَّة: لَا ينجس أصلا. وَقَالَت عَامَّة الْعلمَاء: إِن كَانَ المَاء قَلِيلا ينجس، وَإِن كثيرا لَا ينجس، لكِنهمْ اخْتلفُوا فِي الْحَد الْفَاصِل بَينهمَا؛ فعندنا بالخلوص، فَإِن كَانَ يخلص بعضه إِلَى بعض فَهُوَ قَلِيل، وَإِلَّا فَهُوَ كثير. وَاخْتلف اصحابنا فِي تَفْسِير الخلوص بعد أَن اتَّفقُوا أَنه يعْتَبر الخلوص، بِالتَّحْرِيكِ، وَهُوَ: أَن يكون بِحَال لَو حرك طرف مِنْهُ يَتَحَرَّك الطّرف الآخر، فَهُوَ مِمَّا يخلص، وإلاَّ فَهُوَ مِمَّا لَا يخلص.**.........**(3/160)**وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**: الْكل نجس إلاَّ الشّعْر، فَإِن فِيهِ خلافًا ضَعِيفا. وَفِي الْعظم أَضْعَف مِنْهُ. وَأما الْفِيل فَفِيهِ خلاف بَين أَصْحَابنَا، فَعِنْدَ مُحَمَّد هُوَ نجس الْعين حَتَّى لَا يجوز بيع عظمه وَلَا يطهر جلده بالدباغ وَلَا بالذكاة، وَعند أبي حنيفَة وَأبي يُوسُف هُوَ كَسَائِر السباغ، فَيجوز الِانْتِفَاع بعظمه وَجلده بالدباغ**........**(3/161)**ن السّمن الجامد أذا وَقعت فِيهِ فَأْرَة أَو نَحْوهَا تطرح الْفَأْرَة وَيُؤْخَذ مَا حولهَا من السّمن ويرمى بِهِ، وَلَكِن إِذا تحقق أَن شَيْئا مِنْهَا لم يصل إِلَى شَيْء خَارج عَمَّا حولهَا وَالْبَاقِي يُؤْكَل، وَيُقَاس على هَذَا نَحْو الْعَسَل والدبس إِذا كَانَ جَامِدا، وَأما الْمَائِع فقد اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ، فَذهب الْجُمْهُور إِلَى أَنه ينجس كُله، قَلِيلا كَانَ أَو كثيرا. وَقد شَذَّ قوم فَجعلُوا الْمَائِع كُله كَالْمَاءِ، وَلَا يعْتَبر ذَلِك، وسلك دواد بن عَليّ فِي ذَلِك مسلكهم إلاَّ فِي السّمن الجامد والذائب. فَإِنَّهُ تبع ظَاهر هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَخَالف مَعْنَاهُ فِي الْعَسَل والخل وَسَائِر الْمَائِعَات، فَجَعلهَا كلهَا فِي لُحُوق النَّجَاسَة إِيَّاهَا بِمَا ظهر فِيهَا، فشذ أَيْضا ويزمه أَن لَا يتَعَدَّى الْفَأْرَة كَمَا لَا يتَعَدَّى السّمن**. قَالَ أَبُو عَمْرو: وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي الاستصباح بِهِ بعد إِجْمَاعهم على نَجَاسَته، فَقَالَت طَائِفَة من الْعلمَاء لَا يستصبح بِهِ وَلَا ينْتَفع بِشَيْء مِنْهُ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ ذَلِك، الْحسن بن صَالح وَأحمد بن حَنْبَل محتجين بالرواية الْمَذْكُورَة، وَإِن كَانَ مَائِعا فَلَا تقربوه، وبعموم النَّهْي عَن الْميتَة فِي الْكتاب الْعَزِيز. وَقَالَ الْآخرُونَ: يجوز الاستصباح بِهِ وَالِانْتِفَاع فِي كل شَيْء الْأكل وَالْبيع وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وأصحابهما وَالثَّوْري، وَأما الْأكل فمجمع على تَحْرِيمه إلاَّ الشذوذ الَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ، وَأما الاستصباح فَروِيَ عَن عَليّ وَابْن عمر أَنَّهُمَا أجازا ذَلِك، وَمن حجتهم فِي تَحْرِيم بَيْعه قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (لعن الله الْيَهُود. حرمت عَلَيْهِم الشحوم فَبَاعُوهَا وأكلوا ثمنهَا أَن الله إِذا حرم أكل شَيْء حرم ثمنه) وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: ينْتَفع بِهِ وَيجوز بَيْعه وَلَا يُؤْكَل، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ ذَلِك: أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَاللَّيْث بن سعد، وَقد رُوِيَ عَن أبي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ وَالقَاسِم وَسَالم محتجين بالرواية الْأُخْرَى، وَإِن كَانَ مَائِعا فاستصبحوا بِهِ وانتفعوا وَالْبيع من بَاب الِانْتِفَاع* *..........**(3/163)**وهم عبد الْملك وَرَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن الزُّهْرِيّ عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة وَلَفظه**: (سُئِلَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن الْفَأْرَة تقع فِي السّمن، قَالَ: إِذا كَانَ جَامِدا فالقوها، وَإِن كَانَ مَائِعا فَلَا تقربوه) وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر: هَذَا اضْطِرَاب شَدِيد من مَالك فِي سَنَد هَذَا الحَدِيث. وَقَالَ الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ: هَذَا الحَدِيث مَعْلُول، وَفِي رِوَايَة: سُئِلَ الزُّهْرِيّ عَن الداربة تَمُوت فِي الزَّيْت وَالسمن وَهُوَ جامد أَو غير جامد: فَقَالَ: بلغنَا إِن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَمر بفأرة مَاتَت فِي سمن فَأمر بِمَا قرب مِنْهَا فَطرح، ثمَّ أكل. وَلما كَانَ الْأَمر كَذَلِك بَين البُخَارِيّ أَن الرِّوَايَة الَّتِي فِيهَا ابْن عَبَّاس عَن مَيْمُونَة هِيَ الْأَصَح* *.........**(3/169)**حَدِيث الْقلَّتَيْنِ خير آحَاد ورد مُخَالفا لإِجْمَاع الصَّحَابَة فَيرد بَيَانه أَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن الزبير رَضِي الله عَنْهُم فتيا فِي زنجي وَقع فِي بِئْر زَمْزَم، بنزج المَاء كُله، وَلم يظْهر أَثَره فِي المَاء، وَكَانَ المَاء أَكثر من قُلَّتَيْنِ، وَذَلِكَ بِمحضر من الصَّحَابَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَلم يُنكر عَلَيْهِمَا أحد مِنْهُم، فَكَانَ إِجْمَاعًا وَخبر الْوَاحِد إِذا ورد مُخَالفا للْإِجْمَاع يرد،** يدل عَلَيْهِ أَن عَليّ بن الْمَدِينِيّ قَالَ: لَا يثبت هَذَا الحَدِيث عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَكفى بِهِ قدوة فِي هَذَا الْبَاب وَقَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد، لَا يكَاد يَصح لوَاحِد من الْفَرِيقَيْنِ حَدِيث عَن النَّبِي صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فِي تَقْدِير المَاء. وَقَالَ صَاحب (الْبَدَائِع) وَلِهَذَا رَجَعَ أَصْحَابنَا فِي التَّقْدِير إِلَى الدَّلَائِل الحسية دون الدَّلَائِل السمعية.**
..........**(3/171)**وَذكر ابْن بطال عَن ابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عمر وَسَالم وَعَطَاء وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَمُجاهد وَالزهْرِيّ وَطَاوُس**: أَنه إِذا صلى فِي ثوب نجس، ثمَّ علم بِهِ بعد الصَّلَاة، لَا إِعَادَة عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ قَول الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَإِسْحَاق وَأبي ثَوْر، وَعَن ربيعَة وَمَالك: يُعِيد فِي الْوَقْت، وَعَن الشَّافِعِي: يُعِيد أبدا، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَ**............**(3/173)**س**لا جزور بني فلَان**) سلا بِفَتْح السِّين الْمُهْملَة وبالقصر: هِيَ الْجلْدَة الَّتِي يكون فِيهَا الْوَلَد، وَالْجمع أسلا. وَخص الْأَصْمَعِي: السلا، بالماشية وَفِي النَّاس بالمشيمة. وَفِي (الْمُحكم) السلا بِكَوْن للنَّاس وَالْخَيْل وَالْإِبِل. وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي: هِيَ جلدَة رقيقَة إِن نزعت عَن وَجه الفصيل سَالِمَة يُولد وإلاّ قتلته، وَكَذَلِكَ إِذا انْقَطع السلا فِي الْبَطن.**.....(3**(3/177)**رْوَان بن الحكم بِفَتْح الْخَاء الْمُهْملَة وَفتح الْكَاف، الْأمَوِي، ولد على عهد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَلم يسمع النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لِأَنَّهُ خرج إِلَى الطَّائِف طفْلا لَا يعقل حِين نفى النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، أَبَاهُ الحكم إِلَيْهَا، وَكَانَ مَعَ أَبِيه بهَا حَتَّى اسْتخْلف عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ فردهما إِلَى الْمَدِينَة، وَكَانَ إِسْلَام الحكم يَوْم فتح مَكَّة، وطرده رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى الطَّائِف لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يفشي سره، مَاتَ فِي خلَافَة عُثْمَان، وَلما توفّي مُعَاوِيَة بن يزِيد بن مُعَاوِيَة بَايع بعض النَّاس بِالشَّام مَرْوَان بالخلافة، وَمَات بِدِمَشْق سنة خَمْسَة وَسِتِّينَ**.**..........**(**...........**(3/178)**قَالَ عِكْرِمَة**:* *النَّبِيذ وضوء من لم يجد المَاء،**وَقَالَ إِسْحَاق**:* *النَّبِيذ الحلو أحب إِلَيّ من التَّيَمُّم، وجمعهما أحب إليَّ وَعَن أبي حنيفَة كَقَوْل عِكْرِمَة،**وَقيل عَنهُ**:* *يجوز الْوضُوء بنبيذ التَّمْر إِذا طبخ وَاشْتَدَّ عِنْد عدم المَاء فِي السّفر، لحَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ. وَفِي** (**أَحْكَام الْقُرْآن**)* *لأبي بكر الرَّازِيّ، عَن أبي حنيفَة فِي ذَلِك ثَلَاث رِوَايَات**.* *إِحْدَاهَا**:* *يتَوَضَّأ بِهِ وَيشْتَرط فِيهِ النِّيَّة، وَلَا يتَيَمَّم، وَهَذِه هِيَ الْمَشْهُورَة، وَقَالَ قاضيخان، وَهُوَ قَوْله الأول، وَبِه قَالَ زفر**.* *وَالثَّانيَِة**:* *يتَيَمَّم وَلَا يتَوَضَّأ، رَوَاهَا عَنهُ نوح ابْن أبي مَرْيَم، وَأسد بن عَمْرو،**وَالْحسن بن زِيَاد قَالَ قاضيخان**:* *وَهُوَ الصَّحِيح عَنهُ، وَالَّذِي رَجَعَ إِلَيْهَا وَبهَا قَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف وَأكْثر الْعلمَاء، وَاخْتَارَ الطَّحَاوِيّ هَذَا**.* *وَالثَّالِثَة**:* *رُوِيَ عَنهُ الْجمع بَينهمَا، وَهَذَا قَول مُحَمَّد وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**الْمُحِيط**)* *صفة هَذَا النَّبِيذ أَن يلقى فِي المَاء تُمَيْرَات حَتَّى يَأْخُذ المَاء حلاوتها وَلَا يشْتَد وَلَا يسكر، فَإِن اشْتَدَّ حرم شربه، فَكيف الْوضُوء**.....**(3/ 180)**ي تَفْسِير النَّبِيذ الَّذِي تَوَضَّأ بِهِ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَالَ**:* *تمرات ألقيتها فِي المَاء، لِأَن من عَادَة الْعَرَب أَنَّهَا تطرح التَّمْر فِي المَاء ليحلو فَمَا دَامَ رَقِيقا حلواً أَو قارصاً يتَوَضَّأ بِهِ عِنْد أبي حنيفَة وَإِن كَانَ غليظاً كالرب لَا يجوز التَّوَضُّؤ بِهِ، وَكَذَا إِذا كَانَ رَقِيقا لكنه غلا وَاشْتَدَّ وَقذف بالزبد لِأَنَّهُ صَار مُسكرا، والمسكر حرَام، فَلَا يجوز التَّوَضُّؤ بِهِ، لِأَن النَّبِيذ الَّذِي تَوَضَّأ بِهِ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ رَقِيقا حلواً، فَلَا يلْحق بِهِ الغليظ والنبيذ إِذا كَانَ نياً أَو كَانَ مطبوخاً أدنى طبخه، فَمَا دَامَ قارصاً أَو حلواً فَهُوَ على الْخلاف وَإِن غلا وَاشْتَدَّ وَقذف بالزبد فَلَا، وَذكر الْقَدُورِيّ فِي** (**شَرحه مُخْتَصر الْكَرْخِي**)* *الِاخْتِلَاف فِيهِ بَين الْكَرْخِي وَأبي طَاهِر الدباس،**على قَول الْكَرْخِي**:* *يجوز،**وعَلى قَول أبي طَاهِر**:* *لَا يجوز،**ثمَّ الَّذين جوزوا التَّوَضُّؤ بِهِ احْتَجُّوا بِحَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود حَيْثُ قَالَ لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَيْلَة الْجِنّ**: (**مَاذَا فِي إداوتك؟**قَالَ**:* *نَبِيذ قَالَ: تَمْرَة طيبَة وَمَاء طهُور**)* *رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ، وز اد،** (**فَتَوَضَّأ بِهِ وَصلى الْفجْر**)* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم: وَهَذَا الحَدِيث أطبق عُلَمَاء السّلف على تَضْعِيفه**.* *قلت**:* *إِنَّمَا ضَعَّفُوهُ لِأَن فِي رُوَاته أَبَا زيد وَهُوَ رجل مَجْهُول لَا يعرف لَهُ رِوَايَة غير هَذَا الحَدِيث، قَالَه التِّرْمِذِيّ. وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ فِي** (**شرح التِّرْمِذِيّ**)* *أَبُو زيد مولى عَمْرو بن حُرَيْث، روى عَنهُ رَاشد بن كيسَان وَأَبُو روق، وَهَذَا يُخرجهُ عَن حد الْجَهَالَة، وَأما اسْمه فَلم يعرف فَيجوز أَن يكون التِّرْمِذِيّ أَرَادَ أَنه مَجْهُول الِاسْم**........**(3/180)**عِنْد الدَّوْرَقِي فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *بطرِيق لَا بَأْس بهَا**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *صَحَّ عَن عبد الله إِنَّه قَالَ: لم أكن مَعَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَيْلَة الْجِنّ قلت يجوز أَن يكون صَحبه فِي بعض اللَّيْل واستوقفه فِي الْبَاقِي ثمَّ عَاد إِلَيْهِ، فصح أَنه لم يكن مَعَه عِنْد الْجِنّ، لَا نفس الْخُرُوج**.**وَقد قيل**:* *إِن لَيْلَة الْجِنّ كَانَت مرَّتَيْنِ. فَفِي أول مرّة خرج إِلَيْهِم لم يكن مَعَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ابْن مَسْعُود وَلَا غَيره، كَمَا هُوَ ظَاهر حَدِيث مُسلم، ثمَّ بعد ذَلِك خرج إِلَيْهِم وَهُوَ مَعَه لَيْلَة أُخْرَى، كَمَا روى أَبُو حَاتِم فِي** (**تَفْسِيره**)* *فِي أول سُورَة الْجِنّ،**من حَدِيث ابْن جريح قَالَ**:* *قَالَ ابْن عبد الْعَزِيز بن عمر: أما الْجِنّ الَّذين لقوه بنخلة فجن نيتوى، وَأما الْجِنّ الَّذين لقوه بِمَكَّة فجن نَصِيبين**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *على تَقْدِير صِحَّته،**أَي**:* *صِحَة حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود: إِنَّه مَنْسُوخ،**لِأَن ذَلِك كَانَ بِمَكَّة ونزول قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**فَلم تَجدوا مَاء فَتَيَمَّمُوا**} (**سُورَة النِّسَاء: 43**)* *إِنَّمَا كَانَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ بِلَا خلاف**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا الْقَائِل نقل هَذَا عَن ابْن الْقصار من الْمَالِكِيَّة، وَابْن حزم من كبار الظَّاهِرِيَّة، وَالْعجب مِنْهُ أَنه، مَعَ علمه أَن هَذَا مَرْدُود، نقل هَذَا وَسكت عَلَيْهِ. وَجه الرَّد مَا ذكره الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي** (**الْكَبِير**)* *وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ: أَن جبري عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، نزل على رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِأَعْلَى مَكَّة فهمز لَهُ بعقبه فأنبع المَاء**..............**(3/182)**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، مَوْقُوفا وَمَرْفُوعًا** (**إِنَّمَا حرمت الْخمْرَة بِعَينهَا والمسكر من كل شراب**)* *فَهَذَا يدل على أَن الْخمر حرَام قليلها وكثيرها أسكرت أَو لَا، وعَلى أَن غَيرهَا من الْأَشْرِبَة إِنَّمَا يحرم عِنْد الْإِسْكَار وَهَذَا ظَاهر**.* *قلت**:* *ورد عَنهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم** (**كل مُسكر خمر وكل مُسكر حرَام**)* *قلت: طعن فِيهِ يحيى بن معِين وَلَئِن سلم فَالْأَصَحّ أَنه مَوْقُوف على ابْن عمر، وَلِهَذَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم بِالظَّنِّ،**فَقَالَ**:* *لَا أعلمهُ إلاّ مَرْفُوعا وَلَئِن سلم فَمَعْنَاه كل مَا أسكر كَثِيره فَحكمه حكم الْخمر**............**(3/182)**وَزعم ابْن سعد عَن عتبَة بن أبي وَقاص،** (**شج النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام فِي وَجهه وَأصَاب رباعيته؛ فَكَانَ سَالم مولى أبي حُذَيْفَة يغسل عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الدَّم، والني، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام،**يَقُول**: (**كَيفَ يفلح قوم صَنَعُوا هَذَا بِنَبِيِّهِمْ؟**فَانْزِل الله تبَارك وَتَعَالَى**: {**لَيْسَ لَك من الْأَمر شَيْء**} (**سُورَة آل عمرَان: 128**)* *الْآيَة وَزعم السُّهيْلي: أَن عبد الله بن قمية هُوَ الَّذِي جرح وَجهه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.**
...............**(3/184)**أَن السِّوَاك سنة مؤكذة لمواظبته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَلَيْهِ لَيْلًا نَهَارا أَو قَامَ الْإِجْمَاع كَونه مَنْدُوبًا حَتَّى قَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ: هُوَ شطر الْوضُوء، وَقد جَاءَ أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة تدل على مواظبته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَلَيْهِ، وَلَكِن أَكْثَرهَا فِيهِ كَلَام، وَأقوى مَا يدل على الْمُوَاظبَة وأصحه محافظته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَهُ حَتَّى عِنْد وَفَاته، كَمَا جَاءَ فِي البُخَارِيّ من حَدِيث عَائِشَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**.* *قَالَت**: (**دخل عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي بكر، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، على النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأَنا مسندته إِلَى صَدْرِي، وَمَعَ عبد الرَّحْمَن سواك رطب يستن بِهِ فأمده رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ببصره، فَأخذت السِّوَاك فقضمته وطيبته ثمَّ دَفعته إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فاستن**) .* *الحَدِيث وَقد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيهِ فَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *إِنَّه من سنة الْوضُوء وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: إِنَّه من سنة الصَّلَاة، وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ إِنَّه من سنة الدّين، وَهُوَ الْأَقْوَى، نقل ذَلِك عَن أبي حنيفَة. وَفِي** (**الْهِدَايَة**)* *أَن الصَّحِيح اسْتِحْبَابه، وَكَذَا هُوَ عِنْد الشَّافِعِي،**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *هُوَ سنة وَلَو أمكن لكل صَلَاة لَكَانَ أفضل، وَهُوَ يَوْم الْجُمُعَة فرض لَازم وَحكى أَبُو حَامِد الإسفرائيني وَالْمَاوَرْدِي  ّ عَن أهل الظَّاهِر وُجُوبه، وَعَن إِسْحَاق أَنه وَاجِب إِنَّه تَركه عمدا بطلت صلَاته،**وَزعم النَّوَوِيّ أَن هَذَا لم يَصح عَن إِسْحَاق وكيفيته عندنَا أَن يستاك عرضا لَا طولا عِنْد مضمضة الْوضُوء وَأخرج أَبُو نعيم من حَدِيث عَائِشَة قَالَت**: (**كَانَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يستاك عرضا لَا طولا**)* *وَفِي** (**الْمُغنِي**)* *ويستاك على أَسْنَانه وَلسَانه، وَلَا تَقْدِير فِيهِ، يستاك إِلَى أَن يطمئن قلبه بِزَوَال النكهة واصفرار السن، وَيَأْخُذ السِّوَاك باليمنى، وَالْمُسْتَحب فِيهِ ثَلَاث مياه، وَيكون فِي غلط الْخِنْصر وَطول الشبر وَالْمُسْتَحب أَن شَاك بِعُود من أَرَاك وبيابس قد ندى بِالْمَاءِ وَيكون لينًا محرما وَفِي** (**الْمُحِيط**)* *العلك للْمَرْأَة يقوم مقَام السِّوَاك، وَإِذا لم يجد السِّوَاك يعالج بإصبعه فِي حَدِيث أنس،**رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**:* *يجزىء من السِّوَاك الْأَصَابِع، وَضَعفه وفضائلة كَثِيرَة، وَقد ذكرنَا فِي** (**شرحنا لمعاني الْآثَار**)* *للطحاوي مَا ورد فِيهِ عَن أَكثر من خمسين صحابياً**.**..........**(3/ 186)**قَالَ ابْن دَقِيق الْعِيد**:* *فِيهِ: اسْتِحْبَاب السِّوَاك عِنْد الْقيام من النّوم، لِأَن النّوم مُقْتَض لتغير الْفَم لما يتصاعد إِلَيْهِ من أبخرة الْمعدة، والسواك آلَة تنظيفه فَيُسْتَحَب عِنْد مُقْتَضَاهُ،**وَقَالَ**:* *ظَاهر قَوْله**: (**من اللَّيْل**)* *عَام فِي كل حَالَة، وَيحْتَمل أَن يخص بِمَا إِذا قَامَ إِلَى الصَّلَاة انْتهى وَيدل على هَذَا الِاحْتِمَال رِوَايَة البُخَارِيّ فِي الصَّلَاة بِلَفْظ** (**إِذا قَامَ للتهجد**)* *وَلمُسلم نَحوه وَحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، يشْهد لَهُ**.**........**(3/186)**عَفَّان بن مُسلم الصفار الْبَصْرِيّ الْأنْصَارِيّ، أَبُو عُثْمَان،**سُئِلَ عَن الْقُرْآن زمن المحنة فَأبى أَن يَقُول**:* *الْقُرْآن مَخْلُوق، وَكَانَ من حكام الْجرْح وَالتَّعْدِيل، جعل لَهُ عشرَة آلَاف دِينَار على أَن يقف عَن تَعْدِيل رجل،**وَلَا يَقُول**:* *عدل أَو غير عدل،**قَالُوا**:* *قف فِيهِ وَلَا تقل شَيْئا،**فَقَالَ**:* *لَا أبطل حَقًا من الْحُقُوق، وَلم يَأْخُذهَا. مَاتَ بِبَغْدَاد سنة عشْرين وَمِائَتَيْنِ**.**........**(3/190)**قْدِيم حق الأكابر من جمَاعَة الْحُضُور وتبديته على من هُوَ أَصْغَر مِنْهُ، وَهُوَ السّنة أَيْضا فِي السَّلَام والتحية وَالشرَاب وَالطّيب وَنَحْو ذَلِك من الْأُمُور، وَفِي هَذَا الْمَعْنى تَقْدِيم ذِي السن بالركوب وَشبهه من الأرقاق**.* *وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *تَقْدِيم ذِي السن أولى فِي كل شَيْء مَا لم يَتَرَتَّب الْقَوْم فِي الْجُلُوس، فَإِذا ترتبوا فَالسنة تَقْدِيم ذِي الْأَيْمن فالأيمن**.**..........**(3/188)**وفوضت أَمْرِي إِلَيْك**)* *أَي: رددت أَمْرِي إِلَيْك، وبرئت من الْحول وَالْقُوَّة إلاَّ بك فَاكْفِنِي همه، وتولني سلاحه**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ رَحمَه الله فِي هَذَا النّظم غرائب وعجائب لَا يعرفهَا إلاَّ النقاد من أهل الْبَيَان**:**..........**(3/188**أَن أَلْفَاظ الْأَذْكَار توقيفية فِي تعْيين اللَّفْظ وَتَقْدِير الثَّوَاب، فَرُبمَا كَانَ فِي اللَّفْظ زِيَادَة تَبْيِين لَيْسَ فِي**الآخر، أَن كَانَ يرادفه فِي الظَّاهِر**.
............**(3/188)**الْمعرفَة. بِالْإِضَافَة كالمعرف بِاللَّامِ يحْتَمل الْجِنْس والاستغراق والعهد، فَلفظ الْكتاب الْمُضَاف هَاهُنَا يحْتَمل لجَمِيع الْكتب ولجنس الْكتب ولبعضها كالقرآن،**وَقَالُوا**:* *جَمِيع المعارف كَذَلِك وَقد قَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  : رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**إِن الَّذين كفرُوا سَوَاء عَلَيْهِم**} (**سُورَة الْبَقَرَة: 6**)* *فِي أول الْبَقَرَة: يجوز أَن يكون للْعهد، وَأَن يُرَاد بهم نَاس بأعيانهم، كَأبي جهل وَأبي لَهب والوليد بن الْمُغيرَة وأضرابهم، وَأَن يكون للْجِنْس متناولاً مِنْهُم كل من صمم على كفره انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *التَّحْقِيق أَن الْجمع الْمُعَرّف تَعْرِيف الْجِنْس مَعْنَاهُ جمَاعَة الأحاد، وَهِي أَعم من أَن يكون جَمِيع الْآحَاد أَو بَعْضهَا، فَهُوَ إِذا أطلق احْتمل الْعُمُوم والاستغراق، وَاحْتمل الْخُصُوص، وَالْحمل على وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا يتَوَقَّف على الْقَرِينَة كَمَا فِي الْمُشْتَرك، هَذَا مَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  ، وَصَاحب** (**الْمِفْتَاح**)* *وَمن تبعهما وَهُوَ خلاف مَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ أَئِمَّة الْأُصُول**.......**(3/191)**بَيَان حكم الْوضُوء قبل أَن يشرع فِي الِاغْتِسَال، هَل هُوَ وَاجِب أَو مُسْتَحبّ أم سنة؟**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *بَاب الْوضُوء قبل الْغسْل،**أَي**:* *اسْتِحْبَابه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي فِي** (**الْأُم**)* *فرض الله تَعَالَى الْغسْل مُطلقًا لم يذكر فِيهِ شَيْئا يبْدَأ بِهِ قبل شَيْء فكيفما جَاءَ بِهِ المغتسل أَجزَأَهُ إِذا أَتَى بِغسْل جَمِيع بدنه**.* *انْتهى**ن كَانَ النَّص مُطلقًا وَلم يذكر فِيهِ شَيْئا يبْدَأ بِهِ فعائشة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، ذكرت عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه كَانَ يتَوَضَّأ كَمَا يتَوَضَّأ للصَّلَاة قبل غسله فَيكون سنة غير وَاجِب. أما كَونه سنة فلفعله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَأما كَونه غير وَاجِب فَلِأَنَّهُ يدْخل فِي الْغسْل، كالحائض إِذا اجنبت يكفيها غسل وَاحِد، وَمِنْهُم من أوجبه إِذا كَانَ مُحدثا قبل الْجَنَابَة**. وَقَالَ دَاوُد: يجب الْوضُوء وَالْغسْل فِي الْجَنَابَة الْمُجَرَّدَة بِأَن أَتَى الْغُلَام أَو الْبَهِيمَة أَو لف ذكره بِخرقَة فَأنْزل، وَفِي أحد قولي الشَّافِعِي: يلْزمه الْوضُوء فِي الْجَنَابَة مَعَ الْحَدث، وَفِي قَوْله الآخر: يقْتَصر على الْغسْل لَكِن يلْزم أَن يَنْوِي الْحَدث والجنابة، وَفِي قَول: يَكْفِي نِيَّة الْغسْل، وَمِنْهُم من أوجب الْوضُوء بعد الْغسْل، وَأنْكرهُ عَليّ وَابْن مَسْعُود، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، وَعَن عَائِشَة قَالَت: (كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا يتَوَضَّأ بعد الْغسْل) رَوَاهُ مُسلم وَالْأَرْبَعَة.**....**(3/194)**لتَّصْرِيح بِتَأْخِير الرجلَيْن فِي وضوء الْغسْل، وَبِه احْتج أَصْحَابنَا، على أَن المغتسل إِذا تَوَضَّأ أَو لَا يُؤَخر رجلَيْهِ، وَلَكِن أَكثر أَصْحَابنَا حملوه على أَنَّهُمَا إِن كَانَت فِي مُجْتَمع المَاء تَوَضَّأ ويؤخرهما وَإِن لم تَكُونَا فِيهِ لَا يؤخرهما،**وكل مَا جَاءَ من الرِّوَايَات الَّتِي فِيهَا تَأْخِير الرجلَيْن صَرِيحًا مَحْمُول على مَا قُلْنَا**:* *وَهَذَا هُوَ التَّوْفِيق بَين الرِّوَايَات الَّتِي فِي بَعْضهَا تَأْخِير الرجلَيْن صَرِيحًا لَا مثل مَا قَالَه بَعضهم، وَيُمكن الْجمع بِأَن تحمل رِوَايَة عَائِشَة على الْمجَاز وَأما على حَالَة أُخْرَى**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا خطأ لِأَن الْمجَاز إِلَيْهِ إلاَّ عِنْد الضَّرُورَة وَمَا الدَّاعِي لَهَا فِي رِوَايَة عَائِشَة حَتَّى يحمل كَلَامهَا على الْمجَاز؟**وَمَا الصَّوَاب الَّذِي يرجع إِلَيْهِ إلاَّ مَا قُلْنَا**:* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: غير رجلَيْهِ**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *بالتوفيق بَينه وَبَين رِوَايَة عَائِشَة؟**قلت**:* *زِيَادَة الثِّقَة مَقْبُول فَيحمل الْمُطلق على الْمُقَيد، فرواية عَائِشَة مَحْمُولَة على أَن المُرَاد بِوضُوء الصَّلَاة أَكْثَره، وَهُوَ مَا سوى الرجلَيْن**.* *قلت**:* *قد ذكرنَا الْآن مَا يرد مَا ذكره،**ثمَّ قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *وَيحْتَمل أَن يُقَال: إنَّهُمَا كَانَا فِي وَقْتَيْنِ مُخْتَلفين فَلَا مُنَافَاة بَينهمَا**.**.......**(3/195)**حَدِيث أم هانىء عِنْد الشَّيْخَيْنِ**: (**قَامَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى غسله، فسترت عَلَيْهِ فَاطِمَة ثمَّ أَخذ ثَوْبه فالتحف بِهِ**)* *هَذَا ظَاهر فِي التنشيف**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث قيس بن سعد رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد: أَتَانَا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَوَضَعْنَا لَهُ مَاء فاغتسل ثمَّ أتيناه بملحفة ورسية فَاشْتَمَلَ بهَا، فَكَأَنِّي أنظر إِلَى أثر الورس عَلَيْهِ، وَصَححهُ ابْن حزم**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث الْوَضِين بن عطار رَوَاهُ ابْن مَاجَه عَن مَحْفُوظ بن عَلْقَمَة عَن سلمَان: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تَوَضَّأ فَقلب جُبَّة صوف كَانَت عَلَيْهِ فَمسح بهَا وَجهه وَهَذَا ضَعِيف عِنْد جمَاعَة**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث عَائِشَة**: (**كَانَت للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خرقَة يتنشف بهَا بعد الْوضُوء**)* *رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ. وَضَعفه، وَصَححهُ الْحَاكِم**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث معَاذ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**: (**كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذا تَوَضَّأ مسح وَجهه بِطرف ثَوْبه**)* *رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَضَعفه**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث أبي بكر**: (**كَانَت للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خرقَة يتنشف بهَا بعد الْوضُوء**)* *رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**.* *وَقَالَ**:* *إِسْنَاده غير قوي**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث أنس مثله وَأعله**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث أبي مَرْيَم، إِيَاس بن جَعْفَر،**عَن فلَان رجل من الصَّحَابَة**: (**إِن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ لَهُ منديل أَو خرقَة يمسح بهَا وَجهه إِذا تَوَضَّأ**)* *رَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ فِي** (**الكنى**)* *بِسَنَد صَحِيح**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث منيب ابْن مدرك الْمَكِّيّ الْأَزْدِيّ قَالَ**) (**رَأَيْت جَارِيَة تحمل وضوأ ومنديلاً فَأخذ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم المَاء فَتَوَضَّأ وَمسح بالمنديل وَجه**)* *أسْندهُ الإِمَام مغلطاي فِي شَرحه،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *أَخذ المنديل بعد الْوضُوء عُثْمَان وَالْحسن بن عَليّ وَأَنِّي وَبشير بن أبي مَسْعُود، وَرخّص فِيهِ الْحسن، وَابْن سِيرِين وعلقمة وَالْأسود ومسروق وَالضَّحَّاك، وَكَانَ مَالك وَالثَّوْري وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَصْحَاب الرَّأْي لَا يرَوْنَ بِهِ بَأْسا وَكره عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي ليلى وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَابْن الْمسيب وَمُجاهد وَأَبُو الْعَالِيَة**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *اسْتدلَّ بِهِ على طَهَارَة المَاء المتقاطر من أَعْضَاء المتطهر، خلافًا لمن غلا من الْحَنَفِيَّة،**فَقَالَ بنجاستة**:* *قلت: هَذَا الْقَائِل هُوَ الَّذِي أَتَى بالغلو حَيْثُ لم يدْرك حَقِيقَة مَذْهَب الْحَنَفِيَّة،**لِأَن الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْفَتْوَى فِي مَذْهَبهم**:* *أَن المَاء الْمُسْتَعْمل طَاهِر حَتَّى يجوز شربه واستعماله فِي الطبيخ والعجين، وَالَّذِي ذهب إِلَى نَجَاسَته لم يقل بِأَنَّهُ نجس فِي حَالَة التقاطر، وَإِنَّمَا يكون ذَلِك إِذا سَالَ من أَعْضَاء المتطهر، وَاجْتمعَ فِي مَكَان**..........**(3/196)**جَوَاز اغتسال الرجل وَالْمَرْأَة من إِنَاء وَاحِد، وَكَذَلِكَ الْوضُوء، وَهَذَا بِالْإِجْمَاع**.* *وَفِيه**:* *تطهر الْمَرْأَة بِفضل الرجل، وَأما الْعَكْس فَجَائِز عِنْد الْجُمْهُور، سَوَاء خلت الْمَرْأَة بِالْمَاءِ أَو لم تخل. وَذهب الإِمَام أَحْمد إِلَى إِنَّهَا إِذا خلت بِالْمَاءِ واستعملته لَا يجوز للرجل اسْتِعْمَال فَضلهَا**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *ذكر ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة أَنه كَانَ يُنْهِي أَن يغْتَسل الرجل وَالْمَرْأَة من إِنَاء وَاحِد**.* *قلت**:* *غَابَ عَنهُ الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور، وَالسّنة قاضية عَلَيْهِ**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *ورد نهي رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يغْتَسل الرجل بِفضل الْمَرْأَة**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ الْخطابِيّ: أهل الْمعرفَة بِالْحَدِيثِ لم يرفع وأطرق أَسَانِيد هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَلَو ثَبت فَهُوَ مَنْسُوخ، وَقد استقضينا الْكَلَام فِي بَاب وضوء الرجل وَالْمَرْأَة من إِنَاء وَاحِد**.* *وَفِيه**:* *طَهَارَة فضل الْجنب وَالْحَائِض**.* *قَالَ الدَّرَاورْدِي**:* *وَفِيه: جَوَاز نظر الرجل إِلَى عَورَة امْرَأَته وَعَكسه، وَيُؤَيِّدهُ مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن حبَان من طَرِيق سُلَيْمَان بن مُوسَى أَنه سُئِلَ عَن الرجل ينظر إِلَى فرج امْرَأَته،**فَقَالَ**:* *سَأَلت عَطاء فَقَالَ: سَأَلت عَائِشَة، فَذكرت هَذَا الحَدِيث**.**....**(3/200)**سليمَان بن صرد، بِضَم الصَّاد وَفتح الرَّاء بعدهمَا الدَّال المهملات من أفاضل الصَّحَابَة روى لَهُ خَمْسَة عشر حَدِيثا وَأخرج البُخَارِيّ مِنْهَا اثْنَيْنِ سكن الْكُوفَة أول مَا نزل بهَا الْمُسلمُونَ، خرج أَمِيرا فِي أَرْبَعَة آلَاف يطْلبُونَ دم الْحسن، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، سموا بالتوابين، وَهُوَ أَمِيرهمْ، فَقتله عَسْكَر عبيد الله بن زِيَاد بالجزيرة سنة خَمْسَة وَسِتِّينَ**.........**(3/201)**أَن الْمسنون فِي الْغسْل أَن يكون ثَلَاث مَرَّات، وَعَلِيهِ إِجْمَاع الْعلمَاء. وَأما الْفَرْض مِنْهُ فَغسل سَائِر الْبدن بِالْإِجْمَاع، وَفِي الْمَضْمَضَة وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  ق خلاف مَشْهُور. وَقَالَت الشَّافِعِيَّة إستحباب صب المَاء على الرَّأْس ثَلَاثًا مُتَّفق عَلَيْهِ، وَألْحق بِهِ أَصْحَابنَا سَائِر الْجَسَد قِيَاسا على الرَّأْس، وعَلى أَعْضَاء الْوضُوء، وَهُوَ أولى بِالثلَاثِ من الْوضُوء فَإِن الْوضُوء مَبْنِيّ على التَّخْفِيف مَعَ تكراره، فَإِذا اسْتحبَّ فِيهِ الثَّلَاث فالغسل أولى**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وَلَا نعلم فِيهِ خلافًا إلاَّ مَا تفرد بِهِ الْمَاوَرْدِيّ حَيْثُ قَالَ: لَا يسْتَحبّ التّكْرَار فِي الْغسْل وَهُوَ شَاذ مَتْرُوك، ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَن الشَّيْخ أباعلي السنجي قَالَه أَيْضا ذكره فِي** (**شرح الْفُرُوع**)* *فَلم ينْفَرد بِهِ، وَنقل ابْن التِّين عَن الْعلمَاء أَنه يحْتَمل أَن يكون هَذَا على مَا شرع فِي الطَّهَارَة من التّكْرَار وَأَن يكون التَّمام الطَّهَارَة، لِأَن الغسلة الْوَاحِدَة لَا تجزىء فِي اسْتِيعَاب غسل الرَّأْس**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَقيل: ذَلِك مُسْتَحبّ، وَمَا أسغ أَجْزَأَ،**وَكَذَا قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *الْعدَد فِي ذَلِك مُسْتَحبّ عِنْد الْعلمَاء، وَمَا هم وأسبغ أَجْزَأَ**.**............**(3/202)**ا**لْعُلَمَاء أَجمعُوا على أَنه لَيْسَ الشَّرْط فِي الْغسْل إلاَّ الْعُمُوم والإسباغ لَا عددا من المرات**........**(3/203)**(**بابُ مَنْ بَدَأَ بالحِلابِ أَوْ الطِيّبِ عِنْدَ الغُسْلِ**)**أَي**:* *هَذَا بَاب فِي بَيَان حكم الَّذِي بَدَأَ بالحلاب إِلَى آخِره؛ اسْتشْكل الْقَوْم فِي مُطَابقَة هَذِه التَّرْجَمَة لحَدِيث الْبَاب،**فافترقوا ثَلَاث فرق**:* *الْفرْقَة الأولى: قد نسبوا البُخَارِيّ إِلَى الْوَهم والغلط، مِنْهُم الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ فِي** (**مستخرجه**)* *رحم الله أَبَا عبد الله. يَعْنِي من ذَا الَّذِي يسلم من الْغَلَط، سبق إِلَى قلبه أَن الحلاب طيب،**أَي**:* *معنى للطيب عِنْد الِاغْتِسَال قبل الْغسْل، وَإِنَّمَا الحلاب إِنَاء يحلب فِيهِ وَيُسمى محلباً أَيْضا، وَهَذَا الحَدِيث لَهُ طَرِيق يتَأَمَّل المتأمل بَيَان ذَلِك حَيْثُ جَاءَ فِيهِ، كَانَ يغْتَسل من حلاب، رَوَاهُ هَكَذَا أَيْضا ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان وروى أَبُو عوَانَة فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *عَن يزِيد بن سِنَان عَن أبي عَاصِم بِلَفْظ**: (**كَانَ يغْتَسل من حلاب، فَيَأْخُذ غرفَة بكفيه فيجعلها على شقَّه الْأَيْمن ثمَّ الْأَيْسَر**)* *كَذَا الحَدِيث**مِمَّا يدل على أَن الحلاب إِنَاء المَاء**وَرِوَايَة أبي عوَانَة أصرح من هَذِه وَمن هَؤُلَاءِ الْفرْقَة ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *غلط جمَاعَة فِي تَفْسِير الحلاب، مِنْهُم البُخَارِيّ، فَإِنَّهُ ظن أَن الحلاب شَيْء من الطّيب،**الْفرْقَة الثَّانِيَة**:* *مِنْهُم الْأَزْهَرِي،**قَالُوا هَذَا تَصْحِيف وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ**:* *جلاب، بِضَم الْجِيم وَتَشْديد اللَّام، وَهُوَ مَاء الْورْد فَارسي مُعرب**.* *الْفرْقَة الثَّالِثَة**:* *مِنْهُم الْمُحب الطَّبَرِيّ،**قَالُوا لم يرد البُخَارِيّ بقوله**:* *أَو الطّيب، مَا لَهُ عرف طيب، وَإِنَّمَا أَرَادَ تطييب الْبدن وَإِزَالَة مَا فِيهِ من وسخ، ودرن ونجاسة إِن كَانَت، وَإِنَّمَا أَرَادَ بالحلاب الْإِنَاء الَّذِي يغْتَسل مِنْهُ، يبْدَأ بِهِ فَيُوضَع مَاء الْغسْل**.* *قَالَ الْمُحب**:* *وَكلمَة**.* *أَو فِي قَوْله**:* *أَو الطّيب بِمَعْنى الْوَاو، كَذَا اثْبتْ فِي بعض الرِّوَايَات أَقُول، وَبِاللَّهِ التَّوْفِيق،**لَا يظنّ أحد أَن البُخَارِيّ أَرَادَ بالحلاب ضربا من الطّيب لِأَن قَوْله**:* *أَو الطّيب بِرَفْع ذَلِك،**وَلم يرد إلاَّ إِنَاء يوضع فِيهِ مَاء قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *الحلاب إِنَاء يسع قدر حلبة نَاقَة،**وَالدَّلِيل على أَن الحلاب ظرف قَول الشَّاعِر**:**(**صَاح هَل رَأَيْت أَو سَمِعت يراع ... رد فِي الضَّرع مَا بَقِي فِي الحلاب**)**

**.........**(3/204)**وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *الحلاب والمحلب بِكَسْر الْمِيم، وعَاء يملؤه قدر حلب النَّاقة، وَمن الدَّلِيل على أَن المُرَاد من الحلاب غير الطّيب عطف الطّيب، عَلَيْهِ بِكَلِمَة. أَو، وَجعله قسيماً لَهُ،**وَبِهَذَا ينْدَفع مَا قَالَه الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ**:* *إِن البُخَارِيّ سبق إِلَى قلبه أَن الحلاب طيب، وَكَيف يسْبق إِلَى قلبه ذَلِك وَقد عطف، الطّيب، عَلَيْهِ والمعطوف غير الْمَعْطُوف عَلَيْهِ؟ وَكَذَلِكَ دَعْوَى الْأَزْهَرِي التَّصْحِيف غير صَحِيحَة، لِأَن الْمَعْرُوف من الرِّوَايَة الْمُهْملَة، وَالتَّخْفِيف، وَكَذَلِكَ أنكر عَلَيْهِ أَبُو عُبَيْدَة الْهَرَوِيّ**.* *وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *الحلاب بكر الْمُهْملَة لَا يَصح غَيرهَا وَقد وهم من طنه الطّيب وَكَذَا من قَالَه بِضَم الْجِيم على أَنه قَوْله بتَشْديد الللام غير صَحِيح**.**لِأَن فِي اللُّغَة الفارسية، مَاء الْورْد، هُوَ جلاب بِضَم الْجِيم وَتَخْفِيف اللَّام،**أَصله**:* *كلاب فَكل بِضَم الْكَاف الصماء وَسُكُون اللَّام، إسم للورد عِنْدهم**...........**((3/206)**بَيَان حكم المضمة وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  ق فِي غسل الْجَنَابَة هَل هما واجبان أم سنتَانِ؟**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *أَشَارَ ابْن بطال وَغَيره إِلَى أنالبخاري استنبط عدم وجوبهما من هَذَا الحَدِيث، لِأَن فِي رِوَايَة الْبَاب الَّذِي بعده فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث،** (**ثمَّ تَوَضَّأ وضوءه للصَّلَاة**)* *فَدلَّ على أَنَّهُمَا للْوُضُوء وَقَامَ الْإِجْمَاع على أَن الْوضُوء فِي غسل الْجَنَابَة غير وَاجِب. والمضمضة وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  ق من تَوَابِع الْوضُوء، فَإِذا اسقط الْوضُوء سقط توابعه، وَيحمل مَا روى من صفة غسله، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، على الْكَمَال وَالْفضل،**قلت**:* *هَذَا الِاسْتِدْلَال غير صَحِيح لِأَن هَذَا الحَدِيث لَيْسَ لَهُ تعلق بِالْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي يَأْتِي وَفِيه التَّصْرِيح بالمضمضة وَالِاسْتِنْشَا  ق وَلَا شكّ أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يتركهما، فَدلَّ على الْمُوَاظبَة وَهِي تدل على الْوُجُوب**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *مَا الدَّلِيل على الْمُوَاظبَة؟**قلت**:* *عدم النَّقْل عَنهُ بِتَرْكِهِ إيَّاهُمَا، وَسُقُوط الْوضُوء القصدي لَا يسْتَلْزم سُقُوط الْوضُوء الضمني، وعَلى كل حَال لم ينْقل تَركهمَا، وَأَيْضًا النَّص يدل على وجوبهما، كَمَا ذكرنَا فِيمَا مضى**.**.............**(3/210)**الَ الشَّافِعِي: وَأحب أَن يُتَابع الْوضُوء وَلَا يفرق، فَإِن قطعه فَأحب إِلَيّ أَن يسْتَأْنف وضوءه، وَلَا يتَبَيَّن لي أَن يكون عَلَيْهِ اسْتِئْنَاف وضوء**.* *وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *وَقد روينَا فِي حَدِيث عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، جَوَاز التَّفْرِيق، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي الْجَدِيد، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن عمر وَابْن الْمسيب وَعَطَاء وَطَاوُس وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالْحسن وسُفْيَان بن سعيد وَمُحَمّد بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم، وَعند الشَّافِعِي فِي الْقَدِيم لَا يجْزِيه نَاسِيا كَانَ أَو عَامِدًا، وَهُوَ قَول قَتَادَة وَرَبِيعَة وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَاللَّيْث وَابْن وهب، وَذَلِكَ إِذا فرقه حَتَّى جف، وَهُوَ ظَاهر مَذْهَب مَالك، وَإِن فرقه يَسِيرا جَازَ، وَإِن كَانَ نَاسِيا،**فَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم**:* *يجْزِيه وَعَن مَالك يجْزِيه فِي الْمَمْسُوح دون المغسول، وَعَن ابْن أبي زيد، يجْزِيه فِي الرَّأْس خَاصَّة. وَقَالَ ابْن مسلمة فِي** (**الْمَبْسُوط**)* *يجْزِيه فِي الْمَمْسُوح رَأْسا كَانَ أَو خفاً وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ: الْجَفَاف لَيْسَ بِحَدِيث فينقض كَمَا لَو جف جَمِيع أَعْضَاء الْوضُوء لم تبطل الطَّهَارَة**.**..........**(3/213)**وَأما الْوضُوء بَين الجماعين فقد اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ فَعِنْدَ الْجُمْهُور لَيْسَ بِوَاجِب،**قَوَّال ابْن حبيب الْمَالِكِي وَدَاوُد الظَّاهِرِيّ**:* *إِنَّه وَاجِب وَقَالَ ابْن جزم، وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء وَإِبْرَاهِيم وَعِكْرِمَة وَالْحسن وَابْن سِيرِين،**وَاحْتَجُّوا بِحَدِيث أبي سعيد قَالَ**: (**قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذا أَتَى أحدكُم أَهله ثمَّ أَرَادَ أَن يعود، فَليَتَوَضَّأ بَينهمَا وضوأً**)* *أخرجه مُسلم من طَرِيق حَفْص بن عَاصِم عَن أبي المتَوَكل عَنهُ، وَحمل الْجُمْهُور الْأَمر بِالْوضُوءِ على النّدب والاستحباب، لَا للْوُجُوب، مَا رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ من طَرِيق مُوسَى بن عقبَة عَن أبي إِسْحَاق عَن الْأسود عَن عَائِشَة،**قَالَت**: (**كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يُجَامع ثمَّ يعود وَلَا يتَوَضَّأ**)* *قَالَ أَبُو عمر: مَا أعلم أحدا من أهل الْعلم أوجبه إلاَّ طَائِفَة من أهل الظَّاهِر**.**مَا نسب ابْن حزم من إِيجَاب الْوضُوء إِلَى الْحسن وَابْن سِيرِين فَيردهُ مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي** (**مُصَنفه**)* *فَقَالَ: حَدثنَا ابْن إِدْرِيس عَن هِشَام عَن الْحسن أَنه كَانَ لَا يرى بَأْسا أَن يُجَامع الرجل امْرَأَته أَنه ثمَّ يعود قبل أَن يتَوَضَّأ قَالَ: وَكَانَ ابْن سِيرِين يَقُول: لَا أعلم بذلك بَأْسا إِنَّمَا قبل ذَلِك لِأَنَّهُ أجْرى أَن يعود. وَنقل عَن إِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه أَنه حمل الْوضُوء الْمَذْكُور على الْوضُوء اللّغَوِيّ،**حَيْثُ نقل ابْن الْمُنْذر عَنهُ أَنه قَالَ**:* *لَا بُد من غسل الْفرج إِذا أَرَادَ الْعود**.* *قلت**:* *يرد هَذَا مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن خُزَيْمَة من طَرِيق ابْن عُيَيْنَة عَن عَاصِم فِي الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور فَليَتَوَضَّأ وضوءه للصَّلَاة؟**وَفِي لفظ عِنْده**:* *فَهُوَ أنشط للعود،**وصحيح الْحَاكِم لفظ**:* *وضوءه للصَّلَاة،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *هَذِه لَفْظَة تفرد بهَا شُعْبَة عَن عَاصِم،**والتفرد من مثله مَقْبُول عِنْد الشَّيْخَيْنِ**:* *فَإِن قلت: يُعَارض هَذِه الْأَخْبَار حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس** (**قَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: إِنَّمَا أمرت بِالْوضُوءِ إِذا قُمْت إِلَى الصَّلَاة**)* *...........**(3/214)**الَ الْمُهلب، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى السّنة اتِّحَاد الطّيب للنِّسَاء وَالرِّجَال عِنْد الْجِمَاع فَكَانَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم املك لاربه من سَائِر أمته فَلذَلِك كَانَ لَا يتَجَنَّب الطّيب**.**فِي الْإِحْرَام. ونهانا عَنهُ لضعفنا عَن ملك الشَّهَوَات، إِذْ الطّيب أَسبَاب الْجِمَاع**.**...........**(3/215)**وَوَقع فِي شرح ابْن بطال أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا يحل لَهُ من الْحَرَائِر غير تسع، وَالأَصَح عندنَا أَنه يحل لَهُ مَا شَاءَ من غير حصر**.**.........**(3/216)**إِن أول امْرَأَة تزَوجهَا خَدِيجَة بنت خويلد، ثمَّ سَوْدَة بنت زَمعَة، ثمَّ عَائِشَة بنت أبي بكر، ثمَّ حَفْصَة بنت عمر بن الْخطاب، ثمَّ أم سَلمَة اسْمهَا، هِنْد بنت أبي أُميَّة بن الْمُغيرَة، ثمَّ جوَيْرِية بنت الْحَارِث، سباها النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي غَزْوَة المربسيع، ثمَّ زَيْنَب بنت جحش ثمَّ زَيْنَب بنت خزمية، ثمَّ رَيْحَانَة بنت زيد من بني قُرَيْظَة،**وَقيل**:* *من بني النصير، سباها النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ثمَّ أعْتقهَا وَتَزَوجهَا فِي سنة سِتّ، وَمَاتَتْ بعد عوده من حجَّة الْوَدَاع، ودفنت بِالبَقِيعِ،**وَقيل**:* *مَاتَت بعده فِي سنة سِتّ عشرَة، وَالْأول أصح، ثمَّ أم حَبِيبَة وَاسْمهَا رَملَة بنت أبي سُفْيَان أُخْت مُعَاوِيَة ابْن أبي سُفْيَان وَلَيْسَ فِي الصحابيات من اسْمهَا رَملَة غَيرهَا، ثمَّ صَفِيَّة بنت حيى بن أَخطب من سبط هَارُون، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، وَقعت فِي السَّبي يَوْم خَيْبَر سنة سبع فاصطفاها النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ثمَّ مَيْمُونَة بنت الْحَارِث تزَوجهَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي ذِي الْقعدَة سنة سبع فِي عمْرَة الْقَضَاء بسرف على عشرَة أَمْيَال من مَكَّة، وَتزَوج أَيْضا فَاطِمَة بنت الضَّحَّاك، وَأَسْمَاء بنت النُّعْمَان**.**وَأما بَقِيَّة نِسَائِهِ، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَ**.......**(3/219)**يَقْتَضِي غسل جَمِيع الذّكر أَو مخرج الْمَذْي , فَهَذَا اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ، فَذهب بَعضهم، مِنْهُم الزُّهْرِيّ، إِلَى أَنه يجب غسل جَمِيع الذّكر كُله لظَاهِر الْخَبَر، وَمِنْهُم من أوجب غسل مخرج الْمَذْي وَحده**.**وَفِي** (**الْمَعْنى**)* *لِابْنِ قدامَة. اخْتلفت الرِّوَايَة فِي حكمه، فَروِيَ أَنه لَا يُوجب الِاسْتِنْجَاء وَالْوُضُوء، وَالرِّوَايَة الثَّانِيَة يجب غسل الذّكر والأنثيين مَعَ الْوضُوء،**وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *اخْتلف أَصْحَابنَا فِي الْمَذْي: هَل يجزىء مِنْهُ الِاسْتِجْمَار كالبول أَو لَا بُد من المَاء؟ وَاخْتلفُوا أَيْضا هَل يجب غسل جَمِيع الذّكر؟ وَاخْتلفُوا أَيْضا هَل يفْتَقر إِلَى النِّيَّة فِي غسل ذكره أم لَا؟**وَقَالَ أَبُو عرم**:* *الْمَذْي عِنْد جَمِيعهم يُوجب الْوضُوء مَا لم يكن خَارِجا عَن عِلّة أَو بردة أَو زمانة، فَإِن كَانَ كَذَلِك فَهُوَ أَيْضا كالبول عِنْد جَمِيعهم، فَإِن كَانَ سلساً لَا يَنْقَطِع فَحكمه حكم سَلس**وَأما الْمَذْي الْمَعْهُود الْمُتَعَارف، وَهُوَ الْخَارِج عِنْد ملاعبة الرجل أَهله لما يجْرِي من اللَّذَّة، أَو لطول عزبة، فعلى هَذَا الْمَعْنى خرج السُّؤَال فِي حَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَعَلِيهِ يَقع الْجَواب، وَهُوَ مَوضِع إِجْمَاع لَا خلاف بَين الْمُسلمين فِي إِيجَاب الْوضُوء مِنْهُ، وَإِيجَاب غسله لنجاسته انْتهى**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم فِي** (**الْمحلي**)* *الْمَذْي تَطْهِيره بِالْمَاءِ يغسل مخرجه من الذّكر وينضح بِالْمَاءِ مَا مَسّه من الثَّوْب انْتهى**...........**(3،/220)**وَكَانُوا يتطيبون عِنْد الْجِمَاع لأجل النشاط وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *السّنة اتِّخَاذ الطّيب للرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء عِنْد الْجِمَاع**.**.......**(3/221)**أَن بَقَاء أثر الطّيب على بدن الْمحرم إِذا كَانَ قد تطيب بِهِ قبل الْإِحْرَام غَيره مُؤثر فِي إِحْرَامه، وَلَا يُوجب عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَة،**قَالَه الْخطابِيّ**:* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: مَنعه مَالك قَائِلا: إِن التَّطَيُّب كَانَ لمباشرة النِّسَاء،**.......**(3/222)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أما تَخْلِيل شعر الرَّأْس فِي غسل الْجَنَابَة فمجمع عَلَيْهِ وقاسوا عَلَيْهِ شعر اللِّحْيَة،**فَحكمه فِي التَّخْلِيل كمكمه إلاَّ إِنَّهُم اخْتلفُوا فِي تَخْلِيل اللِّحْيَة فروى ابْن الْقَاسِم**:* *أَنه لَا يجب تخليلها لَا فِي الْغسْل وَلَا فِي الْوضُوء وروى ابْن وهب عَنهُ تخليلها مُطلقًا وروى اشهب عَنهُ أَن تخليلها فِي الْغسْل وَاجِب، لهَذَا الحَدِيث، وَلَا يجب فِي الْوضُوء لحَدِيث عبد الله بن زيد فِي الْوضُوء لم يذكر فِيهِ تَخْلِيل اللِّحْيَة، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأحمد،**وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *التَّخْلِيل مسنون، وإيصال المَاء إِلَى الْبشرَة مَفْرُوض فِي الْجَنَابَة**.* *وَقَالَ الْمُزنِيّ**:* *تخليلها وَاجِب فِي الْوضُوء وَالْغسْل**.**........**(3/224)**المُرَاد من الْإِقَامَة ذكر الْأَلْفَاظ الْمَخْصُوصَة الْمَشْهُورَة المشعرة بِالشُّرُوعِ فِي الصَّلَاة وَهِي أُخْت الْأَذَان كَذَا قَالَه الْكرْمَانِي**.........**(3/225)**اخْتلف الْعلمَاء من السّلف فَمن بعدهمْ مَتى يقوم النَّاس إِلَى الصَّلَاة وَمَتى يكبر الإِمَام فَذهب الشَّافِعِي وَطَائِفَة إِلَى أَنه يسْتَحبّ أَن لَا يقوم أحد حَتَّى يفرغ الْمُؤَذّن من الْإِقَامَة وَكَانَ أنس يقوم إِذا قَالَ الْمُؤَذّن قد قَامَت الصَّلَاة وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة والكوفيون يقومُونَ فِي الصَّفّ إِذا قَالَ حَيّ على الصَّلَاة فَإِذا قَالَ قد قَامَت الصَّلَاة كبر الإِمَام وَحَكَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن سُوَيْد بن غَفلَة وَقيس بن أبي سَلمَة وَحَمَّاد وَقَالَ جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء من السّلف وَالْخلف لَا يكبر الإِمَام حَتَّى يفرغ الْمُؤَذّن** (**قلت**)* *مَذْهَب مَالك أَن السّنة عِنْده أَن يشرع الإِمَام فِي الصَّلَاة بعد فرَاغ الْمُؤَذّن من الْإِقَامَة وندائه باستواء الصَّفّ وَعِنْدنَا يشرع عِنْد التَّلَفُّظ بقوله قد قَامَت الصَّلَاة وَقَالَ زفر إِذا قَالَ قد قَامَت الصَّلَاة قَامُوا وَإِذا قَالَ ثَانِيًا افتتحوا وَعَن أبي يُوسُف أَنه يشرع عقيب الْفَرَاغ من الْإِقَامَة مُحَافظَة على القَوْل بِمثل مَا يَقُوله الْمُؤَذّن وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد وَالشَّافِعِيّ. وَفِيه أَن الإِمَام إِذا طَرَأَ لَهُ مَا يمنعهُ من التَّمَادِي اسْتخْلف بِالْإِشَارَةِ لَا بالْكلَام وَهُوَ أحد الْقَوْلَيْنِ لأَصْحَاب مَالك حَكَاهُ الْقُرْطُبِيّ وَفِيه جَوَاز الْبناء فِي الْحَدث وَهُوَ قَوْله أبي حنيفَة رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى. وَفِيه جَوَاز النسْيَان على الْأَنْبِيَاء عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام فِي الْعِبَادَات. وَفِيه كَمَا قَالَ ابْن بطال حجَّة لمَذْهَب مَالك وَأبي حنيفَة أَن تَكْبِير الْمَأْمُوم يَقع بعد تَكْبِير الإِمَام وَهُوَ قَول عَامَّة الْفُقَهَاء قَالَ وَالشَّافِعِيّ أجَاز تَكْبِير الْمَأْمُوم قبل إِمَامه أَي فِيمَا إِذا أحرم مُنْفَردا ثمَّ نوى الِاقْتِدَاء فِي أثْنَاء الصَّلَاة لِأَنَّهُ روى حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة على مَا رَوَاهُ مَالك عَن إِسْمَاعِيل بن أبي الحكم عَن عَطاء بن يسَار أَنه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - كبر فِي صَلَاة من الصَّلَوَات ثمَّ أَشَارَ إِلَيْهِم بِيَدِهِ أَن امكثوا فَلَمَّا قدم كبر وَالشَّافِعِيّ لَا يَقُول بالمرسل وَمَالك الَّذِي رَوَاهُ لم يعْمل بِهِ لِأَنَّهُ الَّذِي صَحَّ عِنْده أَنه لم يكبر انْتهى**ذْهَب أبي حنيفَة أَن الْمَأْمُوم يجب عَلَيْهِ أَن يكبر مَعَ الإِمَام مُقَارنًا وَعند أبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد يكبر بعده ثمَّ قيل الْخلاف فِي الْأَفْضَلِيَّة  . وَفِيه مَا اسْتدلَّ بِهِ البُخَارِيّ على أَن الْجنب إِذا دخل فِي الْمَسْجِد نَاسِيا فَذكر فِيهِ أَنه جنب يخرج وَلَا يتَيَمَّم**.........**(3/226)**ظن بَعضهم أَن السَّبَب فِي التَّفْرِقَة بَين قَوْله تَابعه وَبَين قَوْله وَرَوَاهُ كَون الْمُتَابَعَة وَقعت بِلَفْظِهِ وَالرِّوَايَة بِمَعْنَاهُ وَلَيْسَ كَمَا ظن بل هُوَ من التفنن فِي الْعبارَة انْتهى**. (قلت) أَرَادَ بقوله ظن بَعضهم الْكرْمَانِي فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ فِي شَرحه فَإِن قلت لم قَالَ أَولا تَابعه وَثَانِيا رَوَاهُ قلت لم يقل وَتَابعه الْأَوْزَاعِيّ إِمَّا لِأَنَّهُ لم ينْقل لفظ الحَدِيث بِعَيْنِه بل رَوَاهُ بِمَعْنَاهُ إِذْ الْمَفْهُوم من الْمُتَابَعَة الْإِتْيَان بِمثلِهِ على وَجهه بِلَا تفَاوت وَالرِّوَايَة أَعم من ذَلِك وَإِمَّا لِأَنَّهُ يكون موهما بِأَنَّهُ تَابع عُثْمَان أَيْضا وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك إِذْ لَا وَاسِطَة بَين الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَالزهْرِيّ وَإِمَّا للتفنن فِي الْكَلَام أَو لغير ذَلِك انْتهى فَهَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْت جَوَاب الْكرْمَانِي عَنهُ بِثَلَاثَة أجوبة وَكلهَا جِيَاد وَالْجَوَاب الَّذِي استحسنه هَذَا الْقَائِل من الْكرْمَانِي أَيْضا وَلَكِن قَصده الغمز فِيهِ حَيْثُ يَأْخُذ ثمَّ ينْسبهُ إِلَى الظَّن مَعَ علمه بِأَن الَّذِي اخْتَارَهُ بمعزل عَن هَذَا الْفَنّ**......**(3/227)**أَبُو حَمْزَة اسْمه مُحَمَّد بن مَيْمُون السكرِي الْمروزِي، وَلم يكن يَبِيع السكر، وَإِنَّمَا سمي بِهِ لحلاوة كَلَامه**. وَقيل: لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يحمل السكر فِي كمه. وَقَالَ ابْن مُصعب، كَانَ مجاب الدعْوَة.**
..........**(2/228)**حَكَاهُ الْمَاوَرْدِيّ وَجها لأصحابهم فِيمَا إِذا أنزل فِي المَاء عُريَانا بِغَيْر مئزر،** وَاحْتج بِحَدِيث ضَعِيف لم يَصح عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: [حم (لَا تدْخلُوا المَاء إِلَّا بمئزر فَإِن للْمَاء عَامِرًا) [/ حم وروى ابْن وهب عَن ابْن مهْدي عَن خَالِد بن حميد عَن بعض أهل الشَّام، أَن ابْن عَبَّاس لم يكن يغْتَسل فِي بَحر وَلَا نهر إلاَّ وَعَلِيهِ إِزَار، وَإِذا سُئِلَ عَن ذَلِك قَالَ: إِن لَهُ عَامِرًا. وَرُوِيَ برد عَن مَكْحُول عَن عَطِيَّة مَرْفُوعا: [حم (من اغْتسل بلَيْل فِي فضاء فليحاذر على عَوْرَته، وَمن لم يفعل ذَلِك وأصابه لمَم فَلَا يَلُومن إلاَّ نَفسه) [/ حم وَفِي مرسلات الزُّهْرِيّ: فِيمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد فِي مراسيله عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ: (لَا تغتسلوا فِي الصَّحرَاء إلاَّ أَن تجذوا متوارى، فَإِن لم تَجدوا متوارى فليخط أحدكُم كالدائرة، ثمَّ يُسَمِّي الله تَعَالَى ويغتسل فِيهِ) وروى أَبُو دَاوُد فِي (سنَنه) قَالَ: حَدثنَا ابْن نفَيْل: قَالَ: حَدثنَا زُهَيْر، قَالَ عبد الْملك بن أبي سُلَيْمَان الْعَرْزَمِي عَن عَطاء عَن يعلى. [حم (إِن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم رأى رجلا يغْتَسل بالبزار فَصَعدَ الْمِنْبَر فَحَمدَ الله وَأثْنى عَلَيْهِ ثمَّ قَالَ: إِن الله حَيّ ستير يحب الْحيَاء والستر، فَإِذا اغْتسل أحدكُم فليستتر) [/ حم وَأخرجه النَّسَائِيّ أَيْضا، وَنَصّ أَحْمد فِيمَا حَكَاهُ ابْن تَيْمِية على كَرَاهَة دُخُول المَاء بِغَيْر إِزَار، وَقَالَ إِسْحَاق: هُوَ بالإزار أفضل لقَوْل الْحسن وَالْحُسَيْن رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، وَقد قيل لَهما وَقد دخلا المَاء عَلَيْهِمَا بردَان فَقَالَا: إِن للْمَاء سكاناً.**وَقالَ بَهْزٌ عَنْ أبيهِ عَن جده عَنِ النبيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أحقُّ أنْ يُسْتَحْيَا مِنْهُ مِنَ النَّاسِ**الْكَلَام فِيهِ على أَنْوَاع**: الأول: فِي وَجه مُطَابقَة هَذَا للتَّرْجَمَة، وَهُوَ إِنَّمَا يُطَابق إِذا حملناه على النّدب والاستحباب لَا على الْإِيجَاب، وَعَلِيهِ عَامَّة الْفُقَهَاء كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ وَقَالَ بَعضهم: ظَاهر حَدِيث بهز أَن التعري فِي الْخلْوَة غير جَائِز، لَكِن اسْتدلَّ المُصَنّف على الْجَوَاز فِي الْغسْل بِقصَّة مُوسَى وَأَيوب، عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام. قلت: على قَوْله لَا يكون حَدِيث بهز مطابقا للتَّرْجَمَة، فَلَا وَجه لذكره هَاهُنَا لَكِن نقُول: إِنَّه مُطَابق، وإيراده هَاهُنَا موجه لِأَنَّهُ عِنْده مَحْمُول على النّدب، كَمَا حمله عَامَّة الْفُقَهَاء، فَإِذا كَانَ مَنْدُوبًا كَانَ التستر أفضل فيطابق قَوْله: والتستر أفضل خلافًا لما قَالَه أَبُو عبد الْملك فِيمَا حَكَاهُ ابْن التِّين عَنهُ، يُرِيد بقوله: فَالله أَحَق أَن يستحي مِنْهُ النَّاس، أَن لَا يغْتَسل أحد فِي الفلاة، وَهَذَا فِيهِ حرج بَين، وَنقل عَنهُ أَنه قَالَ: مَعْنَاهُ أَن لَا يعْصى، وَهَذَا جيد. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: قَالَ الْعلمَاء، كشف الْعَوْرَة فِي حَال الْخلْوَة بِحَيْثُ لَا يرَاهُ آدَمِيّ: إِن كَانَ لحَاجَة جَازَ، وَإِن كَانَ لغير حَاجَة فَفِيهِ خلاف فِي كَرَاهَته وتحريمه، وَالأَصَح عِنْد الشَّافِعِي أَنه حرَام.**حدّثنا بهز بن حَكِيم عَن أَبِيه عَن جده قَالَ**: (قلت يَا رَسُول الله عوراتنا مَا تَأتي مِنْهُ وَمَا نذر؟ قَالَ: احفظ عورتك إلاَّ من زَوجتك أَو مَا ملئت يَمِينك قلت: يَا رَسُول الله: أَرَأَيْت أَن كَانَ الْقَوْم بَعضهم فِي بعض؟ قَالَ: إِن اسْتَطَعْت أَن لَا تريها أحدا فَلَا تَرَهَا. قلت: يَا رَسُول الله، فَإِن كَانَ أَحَدنَا خَالِيا؟ قَالَ: فَالله أَحَق أَن يستحي مِنْهُ من النَّاس) .**

**
..........**(3/229)**ذكر من أخرجه غَيره أخرجه مُسلم فِي أَحَادِيث الْأَنْبِيَاء عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَفِي مَوضِع آخر عَن مُحَمَّد بن رَافع عَن عبد الرَّزَّاق، وَلَفظه** (اغْتسل مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، عِنْد مويه) بِضَم الْمِيم وَفتح الْوَاو وَإِسْكَان الْيَاء، تَصْغِير المَاء، وَأَصله موه، والتصغير يرد الْأَشْيَاء إِلَى أَصْلهَا، هَكَذَا هُوَ فِي بعض نسخ مُسلم: روى ذَلِك العذري والباجي. وَفِي مُعظم نسخ مُسلم. مشربَة، بِفَتْح الْمِيم وَسُكُون الشين الْمُعْجَمَة وَضم الرَّاء وَفتح الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة، وَهِي حُفْرَة فِي أصل النَّخْلَة. وَقَالَ عِيَاض: وأظن الأول تصحيفاً، وَقَالَ [قعالقرطبي [/ قع: كَانَت بَنو إِسْرَائِيل تفعل هَذَا معاندة للشَّرْع وَمُخَالفَة لنبيهم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام.*
*.........**(3/230)***كَانَ بَنو يَعْقُوب اثْنَي عشر رجلا وهم**:* *روبيل ويهوذا وشمعون ولاؤي وداني ويفتالي وزبولون وجاد ويساخر وأشير ويوسف وبنيامين، وهم الَّذين سماهم الله الأسباط، وَسموا بذلك لِأَن كل وَاحِد مِنْهُم وَالِد قَبيلَة، والسبط فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب الشَّجَرَة الملتفة الْكَثِيرَة الأغصان، والأسباط بني إِسْرَائِيل كالشعوب من الْعَجم، والقبائل من الْعَرَب، ومُوسَى عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، من ذُرِّيَّة لاؤي، وَهُوَ مُوسَى بن عمرَان بن فاهث بن لاؤي**........**(3/232)**وَكَانَ أَيُّوب فِي زمَان يَعْقُوب وَقَالَ ابْن الْكَلْبِيّ كَانَت مَنَازِله الثَّنية من أَرض الشَّام والجابية من كورة دمشق وَكَانَ الْجَمِيع لَهُ ومقامه بقرية تعرف بدير أَيُّوب وقبره بهَا وَإِلَى هَلُمَّ جرا وَهِي قَرْيَة من نوى عَلَيْهِ مشْهد وَهُنَاكَ قدم فِي حجر يَقُولُونَ أَنَّهَا أثر قدمه وَهُنَاكَ عين يتبرك بهَا وَكَانَ أعبد أهل زَمَانه وعاش ثَلَاثًا وَتِسْعين سنة**...........**(3/236)**وَافَقَ الزُّهْرِيّ مسافع الحَجبي،**قَالَ**:* *عَن عُرْوَة عَن عَائِشَة وَأما هِشَام بن عُرْوَة،**فَقَالَ عَن عُرْوَة عَن زَيْنَب بنت أبي سَلمَة عَن أم سَلمَة**: (**أَن أم سليم جَاءَت إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**)* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض عَن أهل الحَدِيث إِن الصَّحِيح أَن الْقِصَّة وَقعت لأم سَلمَة لَا لعَائِشَة وَنقل ابْن عبد الْبر عَن الذهلي أَنه صحّح الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ**.* *قلت**:* *قَول عِيَاض يرجح رِوَايَة هِشَام بن عُرْوَة، وَقَول أبي دَاوُد عَن مسافع يرجح رِوَايَة الزُّهْرِيّ،**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *يحْتَمل أَن تكون عَائِشَة وَأم سَلمَة جَمِيعًا أنكرتا على أم سليم. والزبيدي هُوَ مُحَمَّد بن الْوَلِيد، وَيُونُس بن يزِيد، وَابْن أخي الزُّهْرِيّ اسْمه، مُحَمَّد بن عبد الله بن مُسلم، وَابْن أبي الْوَزير اسْمه إِبْرَاهِيم بن عمر بن مطرف الْهَاشِمِي مَوْلَاهُم الْمَكِّيّ، ومسافع، بِضَم الْمِيم وبالسين الْمُهْملَة وَكسر الْفَاء ابْن عبد الله أَبُو سُلَيْمَان الْقرشِي الحَجبي الْمَكِّيّ**.**ذكر اخْتِلَاف أَلْفَاظ هَذَا الحَدِيث لفظ البُخَارِيّ فِي بَاب الْحيَاء فِي الْعلم بعد**.* *قَوْله**: (**إِذا رَأَتْ المَاء، فغطت أم سَلمَة يَعْنِي وَجههَا،**وَقَالَت**:* *يَا رَسُول الله: أَو تحتلم الْمَرْأَة؟**قَالَ**:* *نعم تربت يَمِينك، فَبِمَ يشبهها وَلَدهَا**)* *وَفِي لفظ بعد قَوْله**: (**إِذا رَأَتْ المَاء، فَضَحكت أم سَلمَة**.* *فَقَالَت**:* *أتحتلم الْمَرْأَة؟**فَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *فَبِمَ شبه الْوَلَد**)* *............**(3/236)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *أجمع كل من يحفظ عَنهُ الْعلم أَن الرجل إِذا رأى فِي مَنَامه أَنه احْتَلَمَ أَو جَامع وَلم يجد بللاً أَن لَا غسل عَلَيْهِ، وَاخْتلفُوا فِيمَن رأى بللاً، وَلم يتَذَكَّر احتلاماً فَقَالَت طَائِفَة يغْتَسل روينَا ذَلِك عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَالشعْبِيّ وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَالنَّخَعِيّ،**وَقَالَ [قعأحمد [/ قع**:* *أحب إِلَيّ أَن يغْتَسل إلاَّ رجل بِهِ أبردة،**وَقَالَ [قعأبو إِسْحَاق [/ قع**:* *يغْتَسل إِذا كَانَت بل نُطْفَة،**وروينا عَن الْحسن أَنه قَالَ**:* *إِذا كَانَ انْتَشَر إِلَى أَهله من اللَّيْل فَوجدَ من ذَلِك بلة فَلَا غسل عَلَيْهِ، وَإِن لم يكن كَذَلِك اغْتسل،**وَفِيه قَول ثَالِث**:* *وَهُوَ أَن لَا يغْتَسل حَتَّى يُوقن بِالْمَاءِ الدافق هَكَذَا، وَهُوَ قَول قَتَادَة**.* *وَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَبُو يُوسُف**:* *يغْتَسل إِذا علم بِالْمَاءِ الدافق،**وَقَالَ الخاطبي**:* *ظَاهر وَيُوجب الِاغْتِسَال إِذا رأى البلة، وَإِن لم يتَيَقَّن أَنه المَاء الدافق،**القَوْل عَن جمَاعَة من التَّابِعين**. وَقَالَ أَكثر أهل الْعلم: لَا يجب عَلَيْهِ الِاغْتِسَال حَتَّى يعلم أَنه بَلل المَاء الدافق.**وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**: فِيهِ دَلِيل على أَن النِّسَاء لَيْسَ كُلهنَّ يحتلمن، وَلِهَذَا أنْكرت عَائِشَة على أم سَلمَة، وَقد يعْدم الِاحْتِلَام فِي بعض الرِّجَال فالنساء أَجْدَر أَن يعْدم ذَلِك فِيهِنَّ، وَقد قيل: أَن إِنْكَار عَائِشَة لذَلِك إِنَّمَا كَانَ لصِغَر سنّهَا وَكَونهَا مَعَ زَوجهَا لِأَنَّهَا لم تَحض إلاَّ عِنْده، وَلم تفقده فقداً طَويلا إلأ بِمَوْتِهِ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَلذَلِك لم تعرف فِي حَيَاته الِاحْتِلَام، لأنَّ الِاحْتِلَام لَا يعرفهُ النِّسَاء، وَلَا أَكثر الرِّجَال إلاَّ عِنْد عدم الرِّجَال بِعَدَمِ الْمعرفَة بِهِ، فَإِذا فقد النِّسَاء أَزوَاجهنَّ احتلمن. وَالْوَجْه الأول عِنْدِي أصح، وَأولى، لِأَن أم سَلمَة فقدت زَوجهَا وَكَانَت كَبِيرَة عَالِمَة بذلك، وَأنْكرت مِنْهُ مَا أنْكرت عَائِشَة، فَدلَّ ذَلِك على أَن من النِّسَاء من لَا تنزل المَاء فِي غير الْجِمَاع الَّذِي يكون فِي اليقطة وَلقَائِل أَن يَقُول: إِن أم سَلمَة أَيْضا تزوجت أَبَا سَلمَة شَابة وَلما توفّي عَنْهَا زَوجهَا تزَوجهَا سيد الْمُرْسلين، لَا سِيمَا مَعَ شغلها بِالْعبَادَة وَشبههَا الَّتِى هِيَ وَجَاء لغَيْرهَا أَو تكون قالته إنكاراً على أم سليم لكَونهَا واجهت بِهِ سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يُوضحهُ، فَقَالَت أم سَلمَة وغطت وَجههَا.**وَقَالَ [قعابن بطال [/ قع فِيهِ دَلِيل على أَن كل النِّسَاء يحتملن**. وَفِيه: دَلِيل على وجوب الْغسْل على الْمَرْأَة بالإنزال، وَنفى ابْن بطال الْخلاف فِيهِ،* *...........**(3/239)**وروى الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ من حَدِيث المتَوَكل ابْن فُضَيْل عَن أم القلوص العامرية عَن عَائِشَة**: (**كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا يرى على الْبدن جَنَابَة، وَلَا على الأَرْض جَنَابَة، وَلَا يجنب الرجل**)* *وَعَن محيي السّنة الْبَغَوِيّ،**قَالَ**:* *معنى قَول ابْن عَبَّاس: أَربع لَا يجنبن، الْإِنْسَان، وَالثَّوْب، وَالْمَاء، وَالْأَرْض،**يُرِيد**:* *الْإِنْسَان لَا يجنب بمماسة الْجنب، وَلَا الثَّوْب، إِذا لبسه الْجنب، وَلَا الأَرْض إِذا أقضى إِلَيْهَا الْجنب، وَلَا المَاء ينجس إِذا غمس الْجنب يَده فِيهِ**.**وَقَالَ [قعابن الْمُنْذر [/ قع**:* *أجمع عوام أهل الْعلم على أَن عرق الْجنب طَاهِر، وَثَبت ذَلِك عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن عمر وَعَائِشَة أَنهم قَالُوا ذَلِك، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ، وَلَا أحفظ عَن غَيرهم خلاف قَوْلهمَا**.* *وَقَالَ [قعالقرطبي [/ قع**:* *الْكَافِر نجس عِنْد الشَّافِعِي،**وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وعرق الْيَهُودِيّ وَالنَّصْرَانِي  ّ والمجوسي طَاهِر عِنْدِي،**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم الْعرق من الْمُشْركين نجس لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**إِنَّمَا الْمُشْركُونَ نجس**} (**سُورَة التَّوْبَة: 28**)* *وَتمسك أَيْضا بِمَفْهُوم حَدِيث الْبَاب،**وَادّعى أَن الْكَافِر نجس الْعين وَالْجَوَاب عَنهُ**:* *أَنهم نجسوا الْأَفْعَال لَا الْأَعْضَاء أَو نجسوا الِاعْتِقَاد، وَمِمَّا يُوضح ذَلِك أَن الله تَعَالَى أَبَاحَ نِكَاح نسَاء أهل الْكتاب، وَمَعْلُوم أَن عرقهن لَا يسلم مِنْهُ**..........**(3/240)**وَبَوَّبَ عَلَيْهِ ابْن حبَان الرَّد على من زعم أَن الْجنب إِذا وَقع فِي الْبِئْر فَنوى الِاغْتِسَال أَن مَاء الْبِئْر ينجس**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا الرَّد مَرْدُود حِينَئِذٍ، لِأَن الحَدِيث لَا يدل عَلَيْهِ أصلا والْحَدِيث يدل بعبارته أَن الْجنب لَيْسَ بِنَجس فِي ذَاته، وَلم يتَعَرَّض إِلَى طَهَارَة غسالته إِذا نوى الِاغْتِسَال**.**............**(3/242)**(**إِن الْمَلَائِكَة لَا تدخل بَيْتا فِيهِ كلب وَلَا صُورَة وَلَا جنب**) [/* *حم**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا بعيد، لِأَن المُرَاد من هَذَا الْجنب الَّذِي يتهاون بالاغتسال ويتخذه عَادَة حت تفوته صَلَاة أَو أَكثر، وَلَيْسَ المُرَاد مِنْهُ من يُؤَخِّرهُ ليفعله، أَو يكون المُرَاد مِنْهُ من لم يرفع حَدثهُ كُله أَو بعضه، لِأَنَّهُ إِذا تَوَضَّأ ارْتَفع بعض الْحَدث عَنهُ، والْحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور صَححهُ ابْن حبَان وَالْحَاكِم،**وَالَّذِي ضعفه قَالَ**:* *فِي إِسْنَاده نجي الْحَضْرَمِيّ، بِضَم النُّون وَفتح الْجِيم، لم يرو عَنهُ غير ابْنه عبد الله، فَهُوَ مَجْهُول، لَكِن وَثَّقَهُ الْعجلِيّ**.**
.....**(3/243)**وَقد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي إِيجَاب الْوضُوء عِنْد النّوم على الْجنب، فَذهب أَكثر الْفُقَهَاء إِلَى أَن ذَلِك على النّدب والاستحباب لَا على الْوُجُوب. وَذَهَبت طَائِفَة إِلَى أَن الْوضُوء الْمَأْمُور بِهِ الْجنب هُوَ غسل الْأَذَى مِنْهُ وَغسل ذكره وَيَديه، وَهُوَ التَّنْظِيف، وَذَلِكَ عِنْد الْعَرَب يُسمى، وضوأً**.* *قَالُوا**:* *وَقد كَانَ ابْن عمر لَا يتَوَضَّأ عِنْد النّوم الْوضُوء الْكَامِل، وَهُوَ روى الحَدِيث وَعلم مخرجه،**وَقَالَ [قعمالك [/ قع**:* *لَا ينَام الْجنب حَتَّى يتَوَضَّأ وضوءه للصَّلَاة،**قَالَ**:* *وَله أَن يعاود أَهله وَيَأْكُل قبل أَن يتَوَضَّأ؛ إِلَّا أَن يكون فِي يَدَيْهِ قذر فيغسلهما،**قَالَ**:* *وَالْحَائِض تنام قبل أَن تتوضأ. وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي، فِي هَذَا كُله نَحْو قَول مَالك،**وَقَالَ [قعأبو حنيفَة وَالثَّوْري [/ قع**:* *لَا بَأْس أَن ينَام الْجنب على غير وضوء، وَأحب إِلَيْنَا أَن يتَوَضَّأ،**قَالُوا**:* *فَإِذا أَرَادَ أَن يَأْكُل تمضمض وَغسل يَدَيْهِ، وَهُوَ قَول الْحسن ابْن حَيّ**.* *وَقَالَ الأزاعي**:* *الْحَائِض وَالْجنب أَرَادَ أَن يطعما غسلا أَيْدِيهِمَا**.* *وَقَالَ [قعالليث بن سعد [/ قع**:* *لَا ينَام الْجنب حَتَّى يتَوَضَّأ رجلا كَانَ أَو امْرَأَة. انْتهى**.**وَقَالَ [قعالقاضي عِيَاض [/ قع**:* *ظَاهر مَذْهَب مَالك أَنه لَيْسَ بِوَاجِب، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ مرغب فِيهِ، وَابْن حبيب يرى وُجُوبه، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب دَاوُد، وَقَالَ [قعابن حزم [/ قع فِي** (**الْمحلى**)* *وَيسْتَحب الْوضُوء للْجنب إِذا أَرَادَ الْأكل أَو النّوم ولرد السَّلَام وَلذكر الله، وَلَيْسَ ذَلِك بِوَاجِب**.* *قلت**:* *قد خَالف ابْن حزم دَاوُد فِي هَذَا الحكم وَقَالَ [قعابن الْعَرَبِيّ [/ قع: قَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ لَا يجوز للْجنب أَن ينَام قبل أَن يتَوَضَّأ**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *أنكر بعض الْمُتَأَخِّرين هَذَا النَّقْل،**وَقَالَ**:* *لم يقل الشَّافِعِي بِوُجُوبِهِ، وَلَا يعرف ذَلِك أَصْحَابه، وَهُوَ كَمَا قَالَ، لَكِن كَلَام ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ مَحْمُول على أَنه أَرَادَ نفي الْإِبَاحَة المستوية الطَّرفَيْنِ، لَا إِثْبَات الْوُجُوب،**أَو أَرَادَ بِأَنَّهُ وَاجِب وجوب سنة أَي**:* *متأكد الِاسْتِحْبَاب،**وَيدل عَلَيْهِ أَنه قابله بقول ابْن حبيب**:* *هُوَ وَاجِب وجوب الْفَرَائِض. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *إِنْكَار الْمُتَأَخِّرين هَذَا الَّذِي نقل عَن الشَّافِعِي إِنْكَار مُجَرّد فَلَا يُقَاوم الْإِثْبَات، وَعدم معرفَة أَصْحَابه ذَلِك لَا يسْتَلْزم عدم قَول الشَّافِعِي بذلك، وَأبْعد من هَذَا قَول هَذَا الْقَائِل،**
.......**(3/244)**مِنْهُم الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *وَمُلَخَّص كَلَامه أَن حَدِيث أبي إِسْحَاق صَحِيح من جِهَة الرِّوَايَة، وَذَلِكَ أَنه بَين فِيهِ سَمَاعه من الْأسود فِي رِوَايَة زُهَيْر عَنهُ، والمدلس إِذا بَين سَمَاعه مِمَّن روى عَنهُ، وَكَانَ ثِقَة، فَلَا وَجه لرده، وَوجه الْجمع بَين الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ على وَجه يحْتَمل، وقدجمع بَينهمَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاس ابْن شُرَيْح فاحسن الْجمع،**وَسُئِلَ عَنهُ وَعَن حَدِيث عمر**: [**حم** (**أَيَنَامُ أَحَدنَا وَهُوَ جنب؟**قَالَ**:* *نعم، إِذا تَوَضَّأ**) [/* *حم وَقَالَ الحكم لَهما جَمِيعًا أما حَدِيث عَائِشَة فَإِنَّمَا أَرَادَت أَنه كَانَ لَا يمس مَاء للْغسْل**.* *وَأما حَدِيث عمر**: (**أَيَنَامُ أَحَدنَا وَهُوَ جنب؟**قَالَ**:* *نعم إِذا تَوَضَّأ أحدكُم فليرقد**) .* *فمفسره ذكر فِيهِ الْوضُوء وَبِه، نَأْخُذ**.**وَمِنْهُم ابْن قُتَيْبَة**.* *فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *يُمكن أَن يكون الْأَمْرَانِ جميعاٌ وقعاد فالفعل لبَيَان الِاسْتِحْبَاب، وَالتّرْك لبَيَان الْجَوَاز،**وَمَعَ هَذَا قَالُوا**:* *إِنَّا وجدنَا لحَدِيث أبي إِسْحَاق شَوَاهِد ومتابعين، فَمِمَّنْ تَابعه عَطاء وَالقَاسِم وكريب والسوائي فِيمَا ذكره أَبُو إِسْحَاق الْجرْمِي فِي كتاب** (**الْعِلَل**)* *قَالَ: وَأحسن الْوُجُوه فِي ذَلِك أَن صَحَّ حَدِيث أبي إِسْحَاق فِينَا رَوَاهُ وَوَافَقَهُ هَؤُلَاءِ أَن تكون عَائِشَة أخْبرت الْأسود أَنه كَانَ رُبمَا تَوَضَّأ، وَرُبمَا أخر الْوضُوء وَالْغسْل حَتَّى يصبح، فَأخْبر الْأسود إِبْرَاهِيم أَنه كَانَ يتَوَضَّأ وَأخْبر أَبَا إِسْحَاق أَنه كَانَ يُؤَخر الْغسْل، وَهَذَا أحسن وأوجه**...........**(3/247)**ن إِيجَاب الْغسْل لَا يتَوَقَّف على نزُول الْمَنِيّ، بل مَتى غَابَتْ الْحَشَفَة يجب الْغسْل عَلَيْهِمَا وَإِن لم ينزلا، وَهَذَا لَا خلاف فِيهِ الْيَوْم، وَقد كَانَ الْخلاف فِيهِ فِي الصَّدْر الأول فَإِن جمَاعَة ذَهَبُوا إِلَى أَن من وطىء فِي الْفرج وَلم ينزل فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ غسل، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك أَحَادِيث نذكرها الْآن وَفِي** (**الْمحلى**)* *وَمِمَّنْ رأى أَن لَا غسل من الْإِيلَاج فِي الْفرج إِن لم يكن إِنْزَال عُثْمَان بن عَفَّان وَعلي بن أبي طَالب وَالزُّبَيْر بن الْعَوام وَطَلْحَة بن عبيد الله وَسعد بن أبي وَقاص وَابْن مَسْعُود وَرَافِع بن خديج وَأَبُو سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ وَأبي بن كَعْب وأبوا أَيُّوب الْأنْصَارِيّ وَابْن عَبَّاس والنعمان بن بشير وَزيد بن ثَابت وجمهرة الْأَنْصَار، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَأبي سَلمَة بن عبد الرَّحْمَن وَهِشَام بن عُرْوَة وَالْأَعْمَش، وَبِه قَالَت الظَّاهِرِيَّة**.**وَمن الْآثَار الَّتِي احْتَجُّوا بهَا مَا رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ من حَدِيث زيد بن خَالِد رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ على مَا يَجِيء فِي الْبَاب الْآتِي واخرجه مُسلم أَيْضا والطَّحَاوِي واخرجه الْبَزَّار أَيْضا وَلَفظه عَن يزِيد الْجُهَنِيّ**: (**أَنه سَأَلَ عُثْمَان عَن الرجل يُجَامع وَلَا ينزل،**فَقَالَ**:* *لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا الْوضُوء،**)* *وَقَالَ عُثْمَان أشهد أَنِّي سَمِعت ذَلِك من رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.**وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث أبي بن كَعْب،**رَوَاهُ مُسلم حَدثنَا أَبُو الرّبيع الْأنْصَارِيّ حَدثنَا حَمَّاد عَن هِشَام بن عُرْوَة وَحدثنَا أَبُو كريب وَاللَّفْظ لَهُ قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَة،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا هِشَام عَن أَبِيه عَن أبي أَيُّوب عَن أبي بن كَعْب قَالَ: [حم** (**سَأَلت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن الرجل يُصِيب من الْمَرْأَة ثمَّ يكسل،**فَقَالَ**:* *يغسل مَا أَصَابَهُ من الْمَرْأَة ثمَّ يتَوَضَّأ**) [/* *حم وَأخرجه أَيْضا ابْن أبي شيبَة وَأحمد والطَّحَاوِي**.**وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ، أخرجه البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم عَنهُ، (أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مر على رجل من الْأَنْصَار فَأرْسل إِلَيْهِ فَخرج وَرَأسه يقطر،**فَقَالَ**:* *لَعَلَّنَا أعجلناك؟**فَقَالَ**:* *نعم يَا رَسُول الله،**قَالَ**:* *إِذا**أعجلت أَو قحطت فَلَا غسل عَلَيْك، وَعَلَيْك الْوضُوء أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ**........**(3/ 249)**قَالَ**:* *رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يعلم ذَلِك؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا أَدْرِي فَأمر عمر بِجمع الْمُهَاجِرين وَالْأَنْصَار، فَجمعُوا لَهُ فشاورهم، فَأَشَارَ النَّاس أَن لَا غسل فِي ذَلِك إلاَّ مَا كَانَ من معَاذ وَعلي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**فَإِنَّهُمَا قَالَا**:* *الثَّالِث: إِذا لَا جَاوز الْخِتَان الْخِتَان فقد وَجب الْغسْل فَقَالَ عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، هَذَا وَأَنْتُم أَصْحَاب بدر،**وَقد اختلفتم فَمن بعدكم أَشد اخْتِلَافا قَالَ**:* *فَقَالَ عَليّ،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *يَا أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ إِنَّه لَيْسَ أحد أعلم بِهَذَا مِمَّن سَأَلَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من أَزوَاجه،**فَأرْسل إِلَى حَفْصَة فَقَالَت**:* *لَا علم لي بِهَذَا،**فَأرْسل إِلَى عَائِشَة فَقَالَت**:* *إِذا جَاوز الْخِتَان الْخِتَان فقد وَجب الْغسْل فَقَالَ عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، لَا أسمع بِرَجُل فعل ذَلِك، إِلَّا أوجعته ضربا**)* *وَرَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ أَيْضا فِيهِ: لَا أعلم أحدا فعله ثمَّ لم يغْتَسل إِلَّا جعلته نكالاً وَلم يتقن الْكَلَام أحد فِي هَذَا الْبَاب مثل الإِمَام الْحَافِظ أبي جَعْفَر الطَّحَاوِيّ، فَإِن أَرَادَ أحد أَن يتقنه فَعَلَيهِ بكتابه** (**مَعَاني الْآثَار**)* *وشرحنا الَّذِي عَمِلْنَاهُ عَلَيْهِ الْمُسَمّى** (**بمباني الْأَخْبَار**)**...........**(3/252)**حكى الْأَثْرَم عَن أَحْمد أَن حَدِيث زيد بن خَالِد الْمَذْكُور فِي هَذَا الْبَاب مَعْلُول لِأَنَّهُ ثَبت عَن هَؤُلَاءِ الْخَمْسَة الْفَتْوَى بِخِلَاف مَا فِي خذا الحَدِيث**.* *قلت**:* *كَونهم أفتوا بِخِلَافِهِ لَا يقْدَح فِي صِحَة الحَدِيث، لِأَنَّهُ حكم من حَدِيث مَنْسُوخ وَهُوَ صَحِيح، فَلَا مُنَافَاة بَينهمَا، أَلا ترى أَن أَبَيَا، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، كَانَ يرى المَاء من المَاء لظَاهِر الحَدِيث، ثمَّ أخبر عَنهُ سهل بن سعد أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم جعل المَاء من المَاء رخصَة فِي أول الْإِسْلَام، ثمَّ نهى عَن ذَلِك وَأمره بِالْغسْلِ**.**وَأما الَّذِي يستنبط من حَدِيث الْبَاب إِن الَّذِي يُجَامع امْرَأَته وَلم ينزل منيه لَا يجب عَلَيْهِ الْغسْل، وَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْهِ أَن يغسل ذكره وَيتَوَضَّأ وضوءه للصَّلَاة وَهَذَا مَنْسُوخ لما بَيناهُ وَمذهب الْجُمْهُور هُوَ أَن إِيجَاب الْغسْل لَا يتَوَقَّف على إِنْزَال الْمَنِيّ، بل مَتى غَابَتْ الْحَشَفَة فِي الْفرج وَجب الْغسْل على الرجل وَالْمَرْأَة، وَلِهَذَا جَاءَ فِي رِوَايَة أُخْرَى فِي** (**الصَّحِيح**)* *وَإِن لم ينزل وَفِي** (**الْمُغنِي**)* *لِابْنِ قدامَة تغييب الْحَشَفَة فِي الْفرج هُوَ الْمُوجب للْغسْل سَوَاء كَانَ الْفرج قبلا أَو دبراً من كل حَيَوَان آدَمِيّ أَو بهيم حَيا أَو مَيتا طَائِعا أَو مكْرها، نَائِما أَو مستيقظاً انْتهى**.* *وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا والتقاء الختانين يُوجب الْغسْل أَي**:* *مَعَ توازي الْحَشَفَة فَإِن نفس ملاقاة الْفرج بالفرج من غير التواري لَا يُوجب الْغسْل، وَلَكِن يُوجب الْوضُوء عِنْدهمَا، خلافًا لمُحَمد. وَفِي** (**الْمُحِيط**)* *لَو أَتَى امْرَأَته وَهِي بكر فَلَا غسل مَا لم ينزل، لِأَن بِبَقَاء الْبكارَة يعلم أَنه لم يُوجد الْإِيلَاج، وَلَكِن إِذا جومعت الْبكر فِيمَا دون الْفرج فحبلت فعلَيْهِمَا الْغسْل لوُجُود الْإِنْزَال لِأَنَّهُ لَا حَبل بِدُونِ،**........**(3/253)**لأجل اخْتِلَاف الصَّحَابَة فِي الْوُجُوب وَعَدَمه، أَو لاخْتِلَاف الْمُحدثين فِي صِحَّته وَعدمهَا، وَقد خبط ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ على البُخَارِيّ لمُخَالفَته فِي هَذَا الْجُمْهُور، فَإِن إِيجَاب الْغسْل أطبق عَلَيْهِ الصَّحَابَة. وَمن بعدهمْ، وَمَا خَالف إلاَّ دَاوُد، وَلَا عِبْرَة بِخِلَافِهِ، وَكَيف يحكم بأستحباب الْغسْل وَهُوَ أحد أَئِمَّة الدّين، وَمن أَجله عُلَمَاء الْمُسلمين،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون مُرَاده بقوله: الْغسْل أحوط،**أَي**:* *فِي الدّين؟ وَهُوَ بَاب مَشْهُور فِي أصُول الدّين،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَهُوَ الْأَشْبَه بإمامته وَعلمه؟**قَالَ بَعضهم**:* *قلت: وَهَذَا هُوَ الظَّاهِر من تصرفه، فَإِنَّهُ لم يترجم بِجَوَاز ترك الْغسْل،**وَإِنَّمَا ترْجم بِبَعْض مَا يُسْتَفَاد من الحَدِيث بِغَيْر هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة قلت**:* *من تَرْجَمته يفهم جَوَاز ترك الْغسْل لِأَنَّهُ اقْتصر على غسل مَا يُصِيب الرجل من الْمَرْأَة وَأَنه هُوَ الْوَاجِب، وَالْغسْل غير وَاجِب،**وَلكنه مُسْتَحبّ للِاحْتِيَاط وَأما قَول ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *أطبق عَلَيْهِ الصَّحَابَة، فَفِيهِ نظر، فَإِن الْخلاف مَشْهُور فِي الصَّحَابَة ثَبت عَن جمَاعَة مِنْهُم،**كَذَا قَالَ بَعضهم**:**............**(3/254)**رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عِنْد عمر بن الْخطاب الْغسْل من الْجَنَابَة،**فَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *إِذا جَاوز الْخِتَان الْخِتَان فقد وَجب الْغسْل،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *المَاء من المَاء**.* *فَقَالَ عمر**:* *قد اختلفتم وَأَنْتُم أهل بدر الأخيار، فَكيف بِالنَّاسِ بعدكم؟**فَقَالَ عَليّ بن أبي طَالب**:* *يَا أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ! إِن أردْت أَن تعلم ذَلِك فارسل إِلَى أَزوَاج النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فاسألهن عَن ذَلِك: فَأرْسل إِلَى عَائِشَة فَقَالَت: إِذا جَاوز الْخِتَان الْخِتَان فقد وَجب الْغسْل**.* *فَقَالَ عمر عِنْد ذَلِك لَا أسمع أحدا يَقُول**:* *المَاء من المَاء،**إلاَّ جعلته نكالاً قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *فَهَذَا عمر قد حمل النَّاس على هَذَا بِحَضْرَة أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَلم يُنكر ذَلِك عَلَيْهِ مُنكر وَادّعى ابْن الْقصار أَن الْخلاف ارْتَفع بَين التَّابِعين، وَفِيه نظر،**لِأَن الْخطابِيّ قَالَ**:* *قَالَ بِهِ جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة،**فَسمى بَعضهم**:* *وَمن التَّابِعين الْأَعْمَش،**وَتَبعهُ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *وَلكنه قَالَ: لم يقل بِهِ أحد من بعد أَصْحَابه غَيره، وَفِيه نظر، لِأَنَّهُ قد ثَبت ذَلِك عَن أبي سَلمَة بن عبد الرَّحْمَن، وَهُوَ فِي** (**سنَن أبي دَاوُد**)* *بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح حَدثنَا أَحْمد بن صَالح،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا ابْن وهب،**قَالَ**:* *أَخْبرنِي عَمْرو عَن ابْن شهَاب عَن أبي سَلمَة بن عبد الرَّحْمَن عَن أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ**: (**أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: المَاء من المَاء**)* *وَكَانَ أَبُو سَلمَة يفعل ذَلِك،**وَعند هِشَام ابْن عُرْوَة عَن عبد الرَّزَّاق وَعِنْده أَيْضا عَن أبي جريح عَن عَطاء أَنه قَالَ**:* *لَا تطيب نَفسِي حَتَّى اغْتسل من أجل اخْتِلَاف النَّاس لآخذ بالعروة الوثقى**.**.......**(3/255)**وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ كانِ أَوَّلُ مَا أُرْسلَ الحَيْضُ عَلَى بَنِي إسْرَائِيلَ**هَذَا قَول عبد الله بن معسود وَعَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا. أخرجه عبد الرَّزَّاق عَنْهُمَا وَلَفظه** (**كَانَ الرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء فِي بني إِسْرَائِيل يصلونَ جَمِيعًا، وَكَانَت الْمَرْأَة تتشرف للرجل فَألْقى الله عَلَيْهِنَّ الْحيض ومنعهن الْمَسَاجِد**)* *فَإِن قلت: الْحيض أرسل على بَنَات بني إِسْرَائِيل على هَذَا القَوْل: وَلم يُرْسل على بنيه،**فَكيف قَالَ**:* *على بني إِسْرَائِيل؟**قلت**:* *قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: يسْتَعْمل بَنو إِسْرَائِيل، وَيُرَاد بِهِ أَوْلَاده، كَمَا يُرَاد من بني آدم أَوْلَاده. أَو المُرَاد بِهِ الْقَبِيلَة**.**.......**(3/257)**قد روى الْحَاكِم بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا. أَن ابْتِدَاء الْحيض كَانَ على حَوَّاء، عَلَيْهَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، بعد أَن أهبطت من الْجنَّة وَكَذَا رَوَاهُ ابْن الْمُنْذر**.* *وَقد روى الطَّبَرِيّ وَغَيره عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَغَيره أَن قَوْله تَعَالَى فِي قصَّة إِبْرَاهِيم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: {**وَامْرَأَته قَائِمَة فَضَحكت**} (**سُورَة هود: 71**)* *أَي: حَاضَت، والقصة مُتَقَدّمَة على بني إِسْرَائِيل بِلَا ريب، لِأَن إِسْرَائِيل هُوَ يَعْقُوب بن إِسْحَاق بن إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام**.* *قلت**:* *وَلَقَد حضر لي جَوَاب فِي التَّوْفِيق من الْأَنْوَار الإلهية بعونه ولطفه، وَهُوَ أَنه، يُمكن أنالله تَعَالَى قطع نِسَائِهِم، لِأَن من حكم الله تَعَالَى أَنه جعل الْحيض مسبباً لوجو، النَّسْل، أَلا ترى أَن الْمَرْأَة إِذا ارْتَفع حَيْضهَا لَا تحمل عَادَة؟ أَعَادَهُ عَلَيْهِنَّ كَانَ ذَلِك أول الْحيض بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى مُدَّة الِانْقِطَاع، فَأطلق الأولية عَلَيْهِ بِهَذَا الِاعْتِبَار، لِأَنَّهَا من الْأُمُور النسبية فَافْهَم**.**.............**(3/ 257)**ليّ بن عبد الله الْمَدِينِيّ،**بِفَتْح الْمِيم وَكسر الدَّال قَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *مَنْسُوب إِلَى مَدِينَة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَهَذَا أحد مَا اسْتعْمل بِالنّسَبِ فِيهِ خَارِجا عَن الْقيَاس، فَإِن قِيَاسه الْمدنِي،**وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي**:* *تَقول فِي النِّسْبَة إِلَى مَدِينَة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *مدنِي وَإِلَى مَدِينَة الْمَنْصُور**:* *مديني، للْفرق**.........**(3/ 257)**قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هَذَا مَحْمُول على أَنه، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، استأذنهن فِي ذَلِك،**فَإِن تضحية الْإِنْسَان عَن غَيره لَا يجوز إلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ قلت**:* *هَذَا فِي الْوَاجِب، وَأما فِي التَّطَوُّع فَلَا يحْتَاج إِلَى الْإِذْن، فاستدل مَالك بِهِ على أَن التَّضْحِيَة بالبقر أفضل من الْبَدنَة، وَلَا دلَالَة فِيهِ وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ، مِنْهُم الشَّافِعِي ذَهَبُوا إِلَى أَن التَّضْحِيَة بالبدنة أفضل من الْبَقَرَة لتقديم الْبَدنَة على الْبَقَرَة فِي حَدِيث سَاعَة الْجُمُعَة**........**(3/260)**وَهُوَ جَوَاز حمل الْحَائِض الْمُصحف بعلاقته، وَكَذَلِكَ الْجنب، وَمِمَّنْ أجَاز ذَلِك عبد الله بن عمر بن الْخطاب وَعَطَاء وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ،**وَمُجاهد وَطَاوُس وَأَبُو وَائِل رزين وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالثَّوْري وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَالشعْبِيّ وَالقَاسِم بن مُحَمَّد وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *رخص فِي حمله الحكم وَعَطَاء ابْن أبي رَبَاح وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَحَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَان وَأهل الظَّاهِر، وَمنع الحكم مَسّه بباطن الْكَفّ خَاصَّة، وَقَالَ ابْن حزم، وَقِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن وَالسُّجُود فِيهِ وَمَسّ الْمُصحف وَذكر الله تَعَالَى جَائِز، كل ذَلِك وضوء وَبلا وضوء وللجنب وَالْحَائِض، وَهُوَ قَول ربيعَة وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وَابْن جُبَير وَابْن عَبَّاس وَدَاوُد وَجَمِيع أَصْحَابنَا، وَأما مس الْمُصحف فَإِن الْآثَار الَّتِي احْتج بهَا من لم يجز للْجنب مَسّه، فآنه لَا يَصح مِنْهَا شَيْء لِأَنَّهَا إِمَّا مُرْسلَة وَإِمَّا صحيفَة لَا يسْتَند بِهِ، وَأما عَن ضَعِيف، وَالصَّحِيح عَن ابْن عَبَّاس عَن أبي سُفْيَان حَدِيث هِرقل الَّذِي فِيهِ و** {**يَا أهل الْكتاب تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كلمة سَوَاء بَيْننَا وَبَيْنكُم أَن لَا نعْبد إِلَّا الله وَلَا نشْرك بِهِ شَيْئا وَلَا يتَّخذ بَعْضنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا من دون الله فَإِن توَلّوا فَقولُوا: {أشهدوا بِأَنا مُسلمُونَ**} (**سُورَة آل عمرَان: 64**)* *فَهَذَا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قد بعث كتابا فِيهِ قُرْآن للنصاري، وَقد أَيقَن أَنهم يمسونه، فَإِن ذكرُوا حَدِيث ابْن عمر،** (**نهى أَن يُسَافر بِالْقُرْآنِ إِلَى أَرض الْعَدو مَخَافَة أَن يَنَالهُ الْعَدو**)* *قُلْنَا: هَذَا حق يلْزم اتِّبَاعه وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ لَا يمس الْمُصحف جنب وَلَا كَافِر، وَإِنَّمَا فِيهِ أَن لَا ينَال أهل الْحَرْب الْقُرْآن فَقَط**......**(3/261)**قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا يمس الْقُرْآن إلاَّ طَاهِر**)* *وَلما ذكره الجوزقاني فِي كِتَابه،**قَالَ**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث مَشْهُور حسن**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ أَيْضا من حَدِيث الزُّهْرِيّ عَن أبي بكر بن مُحَمَّد بن عَمْرو بن حزم عَن أَبِيه عَن جده**: (**أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كتب إِلَى أهل الْيمن كتابا فِيهِ، لَا يمس الْقُرْآن إلاَّ طَاهِر**)* *وَرَوَاهُ فِي** (**الغرائب**)* *من حَدِيث إِسْحَاق إلطباع عَن مَالك مُسْندًا وَمن الطَّرِيق الأولى خرجه الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي** (**الْكَبِير**)* *وَابْن عبد الْبر وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**الشّعب**) .**وَقد وَردت أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة بِمَنْع قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن للْجنب وَالْحَائِض**.* *مِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث عبد الله بن رَوَاحَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ. [حم** (**نهى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يقْرَأ أَحَدنَا الْقُرْآن وَهُوَ جنب**) [/* *حم**.* *قَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *روينَاهُ من وُجُوه صِحَاح**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث عَمْرو بن مرّة عَن عبد الله بن سَلمَة عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**يرفعهُ**: (**لَا يَحْجُبهُ عَن قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن شَيْء إلاَّ الْجَنَابَة**)* *صَححهُ جمَاعَة مِنْهُمَا بن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان وَأَبُو عَليّ الطوسي وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَالْحَاكِم وَالْبَغوِيّ فِي** (**شرح السّنة**)* *وَفِي** (**سُؤَالَات الْمَيْمُونِيّ**)* *قَالَ شُعْبَة: لَيْسَ أحد يحدث بِحَدِيث أَجود من ذَا،**.........**(3/261)**وغرض البُخَارِيّ الدّلَالَة على جَوَاز الْقِرَاءَة بِقرب مَوضِع النَّجَاسَة لَا على جَوَاز حمل الْحَائِض للمصحف وَبِهَذَا رد الْكرْمَانِي على ابْن بطال فِي قَوْله وغرض البُخَارِيّ فِي هَذَا الْبَاب أَن يدل على جَوَاز حمل الْحَائِض للمصحف وقراءتها الْقُرْآن قلت رده عَلَيْهِ إِنَّمَا يَسْتَقِيم فِي قَوْله وقراءتها الْقُرْآن لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِي الحَدِيث مَا يدل على جَوَاز قِرَاءَة الْحَائِض الْقُرْآن وَالَّذِي فِيهِ يدل على جَوَاز قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن فِي حجر الْحَائِض وعَلى جَوَاز حمل الْمُصحف لَهَا بعلاقته فأورد حَدِيثا وأثرا**........**(3/264)**حَدِيث أم سَلمَة،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**: (**كَانَت النُّفَسَاء تجْلِس على عهد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا**)* *وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم: صَحِيح الْإِسْنَاد وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: لَا نعرفه إلاَّ من حَدِيث سُهَيْل عَن مسَّة الإزدية عَن أم سَلمَة، وَحسنه الْبَيْهَقِيّ والخطابي،**وَقَالَ الْأَزْدِيّ**:* *حَدِيث مَسّه أحْسنهَا**.* *وَعند الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ**: (**أَن أم سَلمَة سَأَلت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كم تجْلِس الْمَرْأَة، إِذا ولدت؟**قَالَ**:* *أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا إلاَّ أَن ترى الطُّهْر قبل ذَلِك**)* *وَعند ابْن مَاجَه، من حَدِيث سَلام بن سليم عَن حميد عَن أنس،**رَضِي الله عَنهُ**: (**وَقت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم للنفساء أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا**)* *وَحَدِيث عُثْمَان عَن أبي الْعَاصِ مثله، وَضَعفه ابْن عدي**.* *وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم**:* *إِن سلم هَذَا الْإِسْنَاد من أبي بِلَال فَإِنَّهُ مُرْسل صَحِيح،** وَفِي (كتاب الْأَحْكَام) لأبي عَليّ الطوسي، أجمع أهل الْعلم من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ فَمن بعدهمْ على أَن النُّفَسَاء تدع الصَّلَاة أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا إلاَّ أَن ترى الطُّهْر قبل ذَلِك، فَإِنَّهَا تَغْتَسِل وَتصلي، فَإِذا رَأَتْ الدَّم بعد الْأَرْبَعين فَإِن أَكثر أهل الْعلم قَالُوا: لَا تدع الصَّلَاة بعد الْأَرْبَعين، وَهُوَ قَول أَكثر أهل الْعلم من الْفُقَهَاء، ويروى عَن الْحسن، تدع الصَّلَاة خمسين يَوْمًا، وَعَن عَطاء سِتِّينَ يَوْمًا.**.........**(3/ 266)**أَن مُبَاشرَة الْحَائِض على أَقسَام**:* *أَحدهَا: حرَام بِالْإِجْمَاع، وَلَو اعْتقد حلّه يكفر، وَهُوَ أَن يُبَاشِرهَا فِي الْفرج عَامِدًا، فَإِن فعله غير مستحل يسْتَغْفر الله تَعَالَى وَلَا يعود إِلَيْهِ، وَهل يجب عَلَيْهِ الْكَفَّارَة أَو لَا؟ فِيهِ خلاف، فَذهب جمَاعَة إِلَى وجوب الْكَفَّارَة،**مِنْهُم**:* *قَتَادَة وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي الْقَدِيم،**وَقَالَ فِي الْجَدِيد**:* *لَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ، وَلَا يُنكر أَن يكون فِيهِ كَفَّارَة لِأَنَّهُ وَطْء مَحْظُور كَالْوَطْءِ فِي رَمَضَان. وَقَالَ أَكثر الْعلمَاء، لَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ سوى الاسْتِغْفَار، وَهُوَ قَول أَصْحَابنَا أَيْضا**.* *وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ**:* *وَلَو فعله غير مُعْتَقد حلّه، فَإِن كَانَ نَاسِيا أَو جَاهِلا بِوُجُود الْحيض أَو جَاهِلا تَحْرِيمه أَو مكْرها فَلَا إِثْم عَلَيْهِ وَلَا كَفَّارَة، وَإِن كَانَ عَالما بِالْحيضِ وبالتحريم مُخْتَارًا عَامِدًا فقد ارْتكب مَعْصِيّة نَص الشَّافِعِي على أَنَّهَا كَبِيرَة،**وَيجب عَلَيْهِ التَّوْبَة وَفِي وجوب الْكَفَّارَة قَولَانِ**:* *أصَحهمَا،**وَهُوَ قَول الْأَئِمَّة الثَّلَاثَة**:* *لَا كَفَّارَة عَلَيْهِ. ثمَّ اخْتلفُوا فِي الْكَفَّارَة،**فَقيل**:* *عتق رَقَبَة،**وَقيل**:* *دِينَار وَنصف دِينَار على اخْتِلَاف بَينهم، هَل الدِّينَار فِي أول الدَّم وَنصفه فِي آخِره؟ أَو الدِّينَار فِي زمن الدَّم وَنصفه بعد انْقِطَاعه؟**فَإِن قلت**:* *روى أَبُو دَاوُد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي الَّذِي يَأْتِي امْرَأَته وَهِي حَائِض،**قَالَ**: (**يتَصَدَّق بِدِينَار أَو بِنصْف دِينَار**)* *وَرَوَاهُ بَقِيَّة الْأَرْبَعَة: قلت: رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ وَأعله بأَشْيَاء: مِنْهَا: أَن جمَاعَة رَوَوْهُ عَن شُعْبَة، مَوْقُوفا على ابْن عَبَّاس، وَأَن شُعْبَة رَجَعَ عَن رَفعه،**وَمِنْهَا**:* *أَنه رُوِيَ مُرْسلا**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *أَنه رُوِيَ معضلاً،**وَهُوَ رِوَايَة الْأَوْزَاعِيّ عَن يزِيد بن أبي مَالك عَن عبد الحميد بن عبد الرَّحْمَن عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**أمرت أَن يتَصَدَّق بخمسي دِينَار**)* *، والمعضل نوع خَاص من الْمُنْقَطع، فَكل معضل مُنْقَطع، وَلَيْسَ كل مُنْقَطع معضلاً، وَقوم يسمونه مُرْسلا،**وَمِنْهَا**:* *أَن فِي مَتنه اضطراباً،**لِأَنَّهُ رُوِيَ**:* *بِدِينَار، أَو نصف دِينَار على الشَّك،**وَرُوِيَ**:* *يتَصَدَّق بدينارد فَإِن لم يجد فبنصف دِينَار،**وَرُوِيَ**:* *يتَصَدَّق بِنصْف دِينَار،**وَرُوِيَ**:* *إِن كَانَ دَمًا أَحْمَر فدينار، وَإِن كَانَ أصفر فَنصف دِينَار،**وَرُوِيَ**:* *إِن كَانَ الدَّم عبيطاً فليتصدق بِدِينَار، وَإِن كَانَ صفرَة فَنصف دِينَار**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث صَححهُ الْحَاكِم وَابْن الْقطَّان،**وَذكر الْحَلَال عَن أبي دَاوُد أَن أَحْمد قَالَ**:* *مَا أحسن حَدِيث عبد الحميد، وَهُوَ أحد رُوَاة هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَهُوَ من رجال الصَّحِيحَيْنِ، وَهُوَ عبد الحميد بن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن زيد بن الْخطاب بن نفَيْل الْقرشِي الْهَاشِمِي الْعَدوي، عَامل عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز على الْكُوفَة،**.......**(3/270)**الثَّانِي قَول الشَّافِعِي**.* *وَقيل**:* *مَسْكَنه الدِّمَاغ وتدبيره فِي الْقلب**.* *قلت**:* *وَعَن هَذَا قَالُوا: الْعقل جَوْهَر خلقه الله فِي الدِّمَاغ وَجعل نوره فِي الْقلب، تدْرك بِهِ المغيبات بالوسائط والمحسوسات بِالْمُشَاهَدَة  ِ، وَعند الْمُتَكَلِّمين  ، الْعقل الْعلم،**وَقيل**:* *بعض الْعُلُوم هِيَ الضرورية،**وَقيل**:* *قُوَّة يُمَيّز بهَا حقائق المعلومات، وَفِي كتاب** (**الْحُدُود**)* *لأبي عَليّ بن سينا،**هُوَ اسْم مُشْتَرك لمعان عدَّة**:* *عقل لصِحَّة الْفطْرَة الأولى فِي الناى، وَهُوَ قُوَّة يُمَيّز بهَا بَين الْأُمُور القبيحة والحسنة، وعقل لما يكتسبه بالتجارب بَين الْأَحْكَام تكون مُقَدّمَة يحصل بهَا الْأَغْرَاض والمصالح، وعقل لِمَعْنى آخر، وَهَذِه هَيْئَة محمودة للْإنْسَان فِي حركاته وَكَلَامه، وَأما الْحُكَمَاء فقد فرقوا بَينه وَبَين الْعلم،**وَقَالُوا**:* *الْعقل النظري، وبالفعل والفعال، وتحقيقه فِي كتبهمْ،**وَإِنَّمَا سمي**:* *الْعقل،**عقلا من قَوْلهم**:* *ظَبْي عَاقل، إِذا امْتنع فِي أَعلَى الْجَبَل، يُسمى هَذَا بِهِ لِأَنَّهُ فِي أَعلَى الْجَسَد بِمَنْزِلَة الَّذِي فِي أَعلَى الْجَبَل**.* *وَقيل**:* *الْعَاقِل: الْجَامِع لأموره بِرَأْيهِ،**مَأْخُوذ من قَوْلهم**:* *عقلت الْفرس إِذا جمعت قوائمه وَحكى ابْن التِّين عَن بَعضهم: أَن المُرَاد من الْعقل الدِّيَة، لِأَن دِيَتهَا على النّصْف من دِيَة الرجل**.**..........**(3/271)**قَوَّال النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وَأما وَصفه النِّسَاء بِنُقْصَان الدّين لتركهن الصَّلَاة وَالصَّوْم فقد يسْتَشْكل مَعْنَاهُ وَلَيْسَ بمشكل، فَإِن الدّين وَالْإِيمَان وَالْإِسْلَام مُشْتَرك فِي معنى وَاحِد، فَإِن من كثرت عِبَادَته زَاد إيمَانه وَدينه، وَمن نقصت عِبَادَته نقص دينه**قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وَنقص الدّين قد يكون على وَجه يَأْثَم بِهِ، كمن ترك الصَّلَاة بِلَا عذر، وَقد يكون على وَجه لَا يَأْثَم لَهُ، كمن ترك الْجُمُعَة بِعُذْر، وَقد يكون على وَجه هُوَ مُكَلّف بِهِ كَتَرْكِ الْحَائِض الصَّلَاة وَالصَّوْم**.* *فَإِن قيل**:* *فَإِذا كَانَت معذورة، فَهَل تثاب على ترك الصَّلَاة فِي زمن الْحيض؟ وَإِن كَانَت لَا تقضيها كَمَا يُثَاب الْمَرِيض، وَيكْتب لَهُ فِي مَرضه مثل نوافل الصَّلَوَات الَّتِي كَانَ يَفْعَلهَا فِي صِحَّته. وَالْجَوَاب أَن ظَاهر هَذَا الحَدِيث أَنَّهَا لَا تثاب، وَالْفرق أَن الْمَرِيض كَانَ يَفْعَلهَا بنية الدَّوَام عَلَيْهَا مَعَ أَهْلِيَّته لَهَا، وَالْحَائِض لَيست كَذَلِك، بل نِيَّتهَا ترك الصَّلَاة فِي زمن الْحيض، وَكَيف لَا وَهِي حرَام عَلَيْهَا؟**..............**(3/272)**وَقَالَت الْعلمَاء**:* *كَانَ هَذَا فِي زَمَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَأما الْيَوْم فَلَا تخرج الشَّابَّة ذَات الْهَيْئَة، وَلِهَذَا قَالَت عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا لَو رأى رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَا أحدث النِّسَاء بعده لمنعهن الْمَسَاجِد، كَمَا منعت نسَاء بني إِسْرَائِيل**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا الْكَلَام من عَائِشَة بِعُذْر من يسير جدا بعد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَأما الْيَوْم فنعوذ بِاللَّه من ذَلِك، فَلَا يرخص فِي خروجهن مُطلقًا للعيد وَغَيره، وَلَا سِيمَا نسَاء مصر، على مَا لَا يخفى. وَفِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**)* *رأى جمَاعَة ذَلِك حَقًا عَلَيْهِنَّ،**يَعْنِي**:* *فِي خروجهن للعيد مِنْهُم: أَبُو بكر وَعلي وَابْن عمر وَغَيرهم، وَمِنْهُم من منعن ذَلِك،**مِنْهُم**:* *عُرْوَة وَالقَاسِم وَيحيى بن سعيد الْأنْصَارِيّ وَمَالك وَأَبُو يُوسُف، وَأَجَازَهُ أَبُو حنيفَة مرّة وَمنعه أُخْرَى، وَمنع بَعضهم فِي الشَّابَّة دون غَيرهَا، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب مَالك وَأبي يُوسُف،**وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *كَانَ الْأَمر بخروجهن أول الْإِسْلَام لتكثير الْمُسلمين فِي أعين الْعَدو**.* *قلت**:* *كَانَ ذَلِك لوُجُود الْأَمْن أَيْضا، وَالْيَوْم قلَّ الأمنُ، والمسلمون كثير، وَمذهب أَصْحَابنَا فِي هَذَا الْبَاب مَا ذكره صَاحب** (**الْبَدَائِع**)* *أَجمعُوا على أَنه لَا يرخص للشابة الْخُرُوج فِي الْعِيدَيْنِ وَالْجُمُعَة وَشَيْء من الصَّلَوَات،**لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وقرون فِي بُيُوتكُمْ**} (**سُورَة الْأَحْزَاب: 33**)* *وَلِأَن خروجهن سَبَب للفتنة وَأما الْعَجَائِز فيرخص لَهُنَّ الْخُرُوج فِي الْعِيدَيْنِ، وَلَا خلاف أَن الْأَفْضَل أَن لَا يخْرجن فِي صَلَاة مَا، فَإِذا خرجن يصلين صَلَاة الْعِيد، فِي رِوَايَة الْحسن عَن أبي حنيفَة، وَفِي رِوَايَة أبي يُوسُف عَنهُ، لَا يصلين، بل يكثرن سَواد الْمُسلمين وينتفعن بدعائهم، وَفِي حَدِيث أم عَطِيَّة،**قَالَت**: [**حم (كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يخرج الْعَوَاتِق ذَوَات الْخُدُور وَالْحيض**..........**(3/273)**صله الدَّارمِيّ بِلَفْظ أَرْبَعَة لَا يقرؤون الْقُرْآن**:* *الْجنب وَالْحَائِض وَعند الْخَلَاء وَفِي الْحمام إلاَّ آيَة**.........**(3/274)**وكانَ النَّبيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَذْكُرُ اللَّهِ عَلَى كُلِّ أَحْيَائِهِ**هَذَا حَدِيث أخرجه مُسلم فِي صَحِيحه من حَدِيث عَائِشَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**:* *يرْوى على كل أَحْوَاله وَأَرَادَ البُخَارِيّ بإيراد هَذَا، وَبِمَا ذكره فِي هَذَا الْبَاب، الِاسْتِدْلَال على جَوَاز قِرَاءَة الْجنب وَالْحَائِض، لِأَن الذّكر أَعم من أَن يكون بِالْقُرْآنِ أَو بِغَيْرِهِ، وَبِه قَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ وَابْن الْمُنْذر وَدَاوُد**.**.......**(3/275)**قَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ فِي** (**كتاب التَّهْذِيب**)* *الصَّوَاب أَن مَا رُوِيَ عَنهُ عَلَيْهِ، الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، من ذكر الله على كل أحيائه وَأَنه كَانَ يقْرَأ مَا لم يكن جنبا أَن قِرَاءَته طَاهِرا اخْتِيَار مِنْهُ لأَفْضَل الْحَالَتَيْنِ**وَالْحَالة الْأُخْرَى أَرَادَ تَعْلِيم الْأمة، وَأَن ذَلِك جَائِز لَهُم، غير مَحْظُور عَلَيْهِم ذكر الله وَقِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن**.**...........**(3/ 276)**وَعند أَحْمد**: [**حم** (**اغْتَسِلِي وتوضئي لكل صَلَاة وَصلي**) [/* *حم وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي: ذكر الْوضُوء عندنَا غير مَحْفُوظ، وَلَو كَانَ مَحْفُوظًا لَكَانَ أحب إِلَيْنَا من الْقيَاس وَفِي** (**التَّمْهِيد**)* *رَوَاهُ أَبُو حنيفَة عَن هِشَام مَرْفُوعا كَرِوَايَة يحيى عَن هِشَام سَوَاء،**قَالَ فِيهِ**: (**وتوضئي لكل صَلَاة**)* *وَكَذَلِكَ رَوَاهُ حَمَّاد ابْن سَلمَة عَن هِشَام مثله، وَحَمَّاد فِي ثِقَة ثَبت**.**وَاعْلَم أَن وَطْء الْمُسْتَحَاضَة جَائِز فِي حَال جَرَيَان الدَّم عِنْد جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء، حَكَاهُ ابْن الْمُنْذر، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن الْمسيب وَالْحسن وَعَطَاء وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَقَتَادَة وَحَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَان وَبكر الْمُزنِيّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالثَّوْري، وَكَانَ زَوجهَا يَأْتِيهَا،**قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وروينا عَن عَائِشَة أَنَّهَا قَالَت: لَا يَأْتِيهَا زَوجهَا، وَبِه قَالَ النَّخعِيّ وَالْحكم وَسليمَان ابْن يسَار وَالزهْرِيّ وَالشعْبِيّ وَابْن عَلَيْهِ وَكَرِهَهُ ابْن سِيرِين، وَقَالَ أَحْمد لَا يَأْتِيهَا إلاَّ أَن يطول ذَلِك بهَا،**وَفِي رِوَايَة**:* *لَا يجوز وَطْؤُهَا إلاَّ أَن يخَاف زَوجهَا الْعَنَت، وَعَن مَنْصُور، تَصُوم وَلَا يَأْتِيهَا زَوجهَا وَلَا تمس الْمُصحف وَتصلي مَا شَاءَت من الْفَرَائِض والنوافل**.**وَفِي وَجه للشَّافِعِيَّة**:* *لَا تستبيح النَّافِلَة أصلا،**وَمذهب الشَّافِعِي**:* *أَنَّهَا لَا تصلي بِطَهَارَة وَاحِدَة أَكثر من فَرِيضَة وَاحِدَة مُؤَدَّاة أَو مقضية وَحكي ذَلِك عَن عُرْوَة وَالثَّوْري وَأحمد وَأبي ثَوْر، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة طَهَارَتهَا مقدرَة فِي الْوَقْت فَتُصَلِّي فِي الْوَقْت بطهارتها الْوَاحِدَة مَا شَاءَت،**وَقَالَ مَالك وَرَبِيعَة وَأَبُو دَاوُد**:* *دم الِاسْتِحَاضَة لَا ينْقض الْوضُوء فَإِذا طهرت فلهَا أَن تصلي بطهارتها مَا شَاءَت من الْفَرَائِض والنوافل إلاَّ أَن تحديث بِغَيْر الِاسْتِحَاضَة، وَيصِح وضؤوها لفريضة قبل دُخُول وَقتهَا، خلافًا للشَّافِعِيّ، وَلَا يجب عَلَيْهَا الِاغْتِسَال لشَيْء من الصَّلَاة وَلَا فِي وَقت من الْأَوْقَات إلاَّ مرّة وَاحِدَة إلاَّ فِي وَقت انْقِطَاع حَيْضهَا، وَبِه قَالَ جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء، وَهُوَ مَرْوِيّ عَن عَليّ وَابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عَبَّاس وَعَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَهُوَ قَول عُرْوَة وَأبي سَلمَة وَمَالك وَأبي حنيفَة وَأحمد**.........**(3/276)**فَائِدَة**:* *كَانَ فِي زمن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم جمَاعَة من النِّسَاء مستحاضات،**مِنْهُنَّ**:* *أم حَبِيبَة بنت جحش وَسَيَأْتِي حَدِيثهَا وَزَيْنَب أم الْمُؤمنِينَ وَأَسْمَاء أُخْت مَيْمُونَة لأمها وَفَاطِمَة بنت أبي حُبَيْش، وَحمْنَة بنت جحش، ذكرهَا أَبُو دَاوُد، وسهلة بنت سُهَيْل ذكرهَا أَيْضا، وَكَذَا زَيْنَب بنت جحش وَسَوْدَة بنت زَمعَة ذكرهَا الْعَلَاء بن الْمسيب عَن الحكم عَن أبي جَعْفَر بن مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ بن حُسَيْن، وَزَيْنَب بنت أم سَلمَة ذكرهَا الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ فِي جمعه لحَدِيث يحيى بن أبي كثير، وَأَسْمَاء بنت مرشد الحارثية ذكرهَا الْبَيْهَقِيّ، وبادية بنت غيلَان، ذكرهَا ابْن الْأَثِير**.* *قلت**:* *هِيَ الثقفية الَّتِي قَالَ عَنْهَا: هيت المخنث: تقبل بِأَرْبَع وتدبر بثمان، تزَوجهَا عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عَوْف، وأبوها أسلم وَتَحْته عشرَة نسْوَة**.**.........**(3/ 279)**قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ: مَا عرفنَا من أَزوَاج النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من كَانَت مُسْتَحَاضَة،**قَالَ**:* *وَالظَّاهِر أَن عَائِشَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا،**كَأَن ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ قد ذهل عَن الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ فِي هَذَا الْبَاب**: إِحْدَاهمَا امْرَأَة من أَزوَاجه، وَالْأُخْرَى كَانَ بعض أُمَّهَات الْمُؤمنِينَ اعْتكف وَهِي مُسْتَحَاضَة،* *وَذكر ابْن عبد الْبر أَن بَنَات جحش الثَّلَاثَة كن مستحاضات، زَيْنَب أم الْمُؤمنِينَ، وَحمْنَة زوج طَلْحَة، وَأم حَبِيبَة زوج عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عَوْف وَهِي الْمَشْهُورَة مِنْهُنَّ، بذلك، وَسَيَأْتِي حَدِيثهَا**.**ذكرُوا فِي هَذِه المبهمة،** وَهُوَ قَوْلهَا: بعض نِسَائِهِ، ثَلَاثَة أَقْوَال: فَقيل: هِيَ سَوْدَة بنت زَمعَة. وَقيل: رَملَة أم حَبِيبَة بنت أبي سُفْيَان. قيل: زَيْنَب بنت جحش الأَسدِية أول من مَاتَ من أَزوَاج النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بعده، وَأما على مَا زعم ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ من أَن الْمُسْتَحَاضَة لَيست أَزوَاجه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فقد روى: فَكَانَت زَيْنَب بنت أم سَلمَة أستحيضت وَهِي لَهَا تعلق بِالنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لِأَنَّهَا ربيبته، وَلَكِن هَذَا الحَدِيث رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من حِكَايَة زَيْنَب على غَيرهَا، وَهُوَ الْأَشْبَه، فَإِن زَيْنَب كَانَت صَغِيرَة فِي زَمَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لِأَنَّهُ دخل على أمهَا فِي السّنة الثَّالِثَة وَزَيْنَب ترْضع**..........**(3/281)**قَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *صَوَابه، قسط ظفار، مَنْسُوب إِلَى ظفار، وَهِي سَاحل من سواحل عدن**.* *وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *هِيَ مَدِينَة بِالْيمن، وَالَّذِي فِي مُسلم قسط وأظفار،**وَهُوَ الْأَحْسَن فَإِنَّهَا نَوْعَانِ قيل**:* *هُوَ شَيْء من الْعطر أسود الْقطعَة مِنْهُ شَبيهَة بالظفر، وَهُوَ بخور رخص فِيهِ للمغتسلة من الحيث لإِزَالَة الرَّائِحَة الكريهة،**وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد الْبكْرِيّ**:* *ظفار، وبفتح أَوله وَفِي آخِره رَاء مَكْسُورَة مَبْنِيّ على الْكسر، وَهُوَ مَدِينَة بِالْيمن، وَبهَا قصر الملكة،**وَيُقَال**:* *إِن الْجِنّ بنتهَا وَعَن الصغاني،**ظفار فِي الْيمن أَرْبَعَة مَوَاضِع**:* *مدينتان وحصتان أما المدينتان**.* *فإحداهما**:* *ظفار الحقل، كَانَ ينزلها التابعية، وَهِي على مرحلَتَيْنِ من صنعاء وإليها ينْسب الْجزع،**وَالْأُخْرَى**:* *ظفار السَّاحِل، قرب مرابط،**وإليها ينْسب الْقسْط**:* *يجلب إِلَيْهَا من الْهِنْد،**والحصتان**:* *أَحدهمَا: فِي يماني صنعاء، على مرحلَتَيْنِ؟**وَيُسمى**:* *ظفار الواديين**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *فِي بِلَاد هَمدَان وَيُسمى: ظفار الطَّاهِر، وَفِي** (**الْمُحكم**)* *الظفر ضرب من الْعطر أسود مُقَلِّب من أَصله على شكل ظفر الْإِنْسَان يوضع فِي الدخنة، وَالْجمع أظفار وأظافير. وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**الْعين**)* *لَا وَاحِد لَهُ، وظفّر ثَوْبه. طيبه الظفر، وَفِي** (**الْجَامِع**)* *الْأَظْفَار شَيْء من الْعطر يشبه الْأَظْفَار يتَّخذ مِنْهَا مَعَ الأخلاط وَلَا يفرد وَاحِدهَا: وَأَن أفرد فَهُوَ أظفارة**.........**(3/283)**وجوب الْإِحْدَاد على كل من هِيَ ذَات زوج، سَوَاء فِيهِ الْمَدْخُول بهَا وَغَيرهَا، وَالصَّغِيرَة والكبيرة، وَالْبكْر وَالثَّيِّب، والحرة وَالْأمة،**وَعند أبي حنيفَة**:* *لَا إحداد على الصَّغِيرَة وَلَا على الزَّوْجَة الْأمة، وَأَجْمعُوا أَن لَا إحداد على أم الْوَلَد وَالْأمة إِذا توفّي عَنْهَا سَيِّدهَا، وَلَا على الرَّجْعِيَّة، وَفِي الْمُطلقَة ثَلَاثًا قَولَانِ، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة،**وَالْحكم أَبُو ثَوْر وَأَبُو عبيد**:* *عَلَيْهَا الْإِحْدَاد، وَهُوَ قَول ضَعِيف للشَّافِعِيّ،**وَقَالَ عَطاء وَرَبِيعَة وَمَالك وَاللَّيْث وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *بِالْمَنْعِ، وَحكي عَن الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ أَنه لَا يجب الْإِحْدَاد على الْمُطلقَة وَلَا على المتوفي عَنْهَا زَوجهَا،**وَهُوَ شَاذ وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *أَجمعُوا على وجوب الْإِحْدَاد،**إلاَّ الْحسن فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *لَيْسَ بِوَاجِب، وَتعلق أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَمَالك فِي أحد قوليه،**وَابْن كنَانَة وَابْن نَافِع وَأَشْهَب بِأَن لَا إحداد على الْكِتَابِيَّة المتوفي عَنْهَا زَوجهَا الْمُسلم بقوله فِي الحَدِيث**: (**لَا يحل لامْرَأَة تؤمن بِاللَّه وَالْيَوْم الآخر أَن تحد**)**.......**(3/283)**لم خص الْأَرْبَعَة الْأَشْهر وَالْعشرَة؟**قلت**:* *لِأَن غَالب الْحمل تبين حركته فِي هَذِه الْمدَّة، وأنث الْعشْر، لِأَنَّهُ أَرَادَ بِهِ الْأَيَّام بلياليها، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الْعلمَاء كَافَّة إلاَّ مَا حُكيَ عَن يحيى بن أبي كثير، والأزاعي أَنه أَرَادَ أَرْبَعَة أشهر وَعشر لَيَال، وَإِنَّهَا تحل فِي الْيَوْم الْعَاشِر،**وَعند الْجُمْهُور**:* *لَا تحل حَتَّى تدخل اللَّيْلَة الْحَادِي عشر، وَهَذَا خرج على غَالب أَحْوَال المعتدات أَنَّهَا تَعْتَد بِالْأَشْهرِ، أما إِذا كَانَت حَامِلا فعدتها بِالْحملِ ويلزمها الْإِحْدَاد فِي جَمِيع الْمدَّة حَتَّى تضع، سَوَاء قصرت الْمدَّة أم طَالَتْ،**فَإِذا وضعت فَلَا إحداد بعده وَقَالَ بعض الْعلمَاء**:* *لَا يلْزمهَا الْإِحْدَاد بعد أَرْبَعَة أشهر وَعشرا وَإِن لم تضع الْحمل**.**
.............**(3/289)**وَقد اخْتلفت الرِّوَايَات عَن عَائِشَة فِي مَا أَحرمت بِهِ اخْتِلَافا كثيرا كَمَا ذكره القَاضِي عِيَاض فَفِي رِوَايَة عُرْوَة** "* *فأهلنا بِعُمْرَة** "* *وَفِي رِوَايَة أُخْرَى** "* *وَلم أهل إِلَّا بِعُمْرَة** "* *وَفِي رِوَايَة** "* *لَا نذْكر إِلَّا الْحَج** "* *وَفِي أُخْرَى** "* *لَا نرى إِلَّا الْحَج** "* *وَفِي رِوَايَة الْقَاسِم عَنْهَا** "* *لبينا بِالْحَجِّ** "* *وَفِي أُخْرَى** "* *مهلين بِالْحَجِّ** "* *وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي ذَلِك فَمنهمْ من رجح رِوَايَات الْحَج وَغلظ رِوَايَات الْعمرَة وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب إِسْمَاعِيل القَاضِي وَمِنْهُم من جمع لثقة رواتها لِأَنَّهَا أَحرمت أَولا بِالْحَجِّ وَلم تسق الْهَدْي فَلَمَّا أَمر الشَّارِع من لم يسق الْهَدْي بِفَسْخ الْحَج إِلَى الْعمرَة إِن شَاءَ فسخت هِيَ فِيمَن فسخ وَجَعَلته عمْرَة وأهلت بهَا ثمَّ إِنَّهَا لم تحل مِنْهَا حَتَّى حَاضَت فَتعذر عَلَيْهَا إِتْمَامهَا والتحلل مِنْهَا فَأمرهَا أَن تحرم بِالْحَجِّ فأحرمت فَصَارَت قارنة ووقفت وَهِي حَائِض ثمَّ طهرت يَوْم النَّحْر فأفاضت وَذكر ابْن حزم أَنه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - خَيرهمْ بسرف بَين فَسخه إِلَى الْعمرَة والتمادي عَلَيْهِ وَأَنه بِمَكَّة أوجب عَلَيْهِم التَّحَلُّل إِلَّا من صَحَّ مَعَه الْهَدْي وَالصَّحِيح أَنَّهَا حَاضَت بسرف أَو قريب مِنْهَا فَلَمَّا قدم مَكَّة قَالَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - اجْعَلُوهَا عمْرَة. وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر الِاضْطِرَاب عَن عَائِشَة فِي حَدِيثهَا فِي الْحَج عَظِيم وَقد أَكثر الْعلمَاء فِي تَوْجِيه الرِّوَايَات فِيهِ وَدفع بَعضهم بَعْضهَا فِيهِ بِبَعْض وَلم يستطيعوا الْجمع بَينهَا ورام قوم الْجمع فِي بعض مَعَانِيهَا**.* *.....**(3/290)**رِّوَايَة عَن أبي حنيفَة أَن الْإِفْرَاد أفضل من التَّمَتُّع كمذهب الشَّافِعِي، وَلَكِن الْمَذْهَب التَّمَتُّع أفضل من الْإِفْرَاد لِأَن فِيهِ جمعا بَين عبادتي الْعمرَة وَالْحج فِي سفر وَاحِد، فَأشبه القِرَان**..........**(3/292)**ن غَرَض البُخَارِيّ من وضع هَذَا الْبَاب هُنَا الْإِشَارَة إِلَى أَن الْحَامِل لَا تحيض، لِأَن اشْتِمَال الرَّحِم على الْوَلَد يمْنَع خُرُوج دم الْحيض**.* *وَيُقَال**:* *إِنَّه يصير غذَاء للجنين، وَمِمَّنْ ذهب إِلَى أَن الْحَامِل لَا تحيض الْكُوفِيُّونَ، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَأحمد بن حَنْبَل وَأَبُو نور وَابْن الْمُنْذر وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالثَّوْري وَأَبُو عبيد وَعَطَاء وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وَمُحَمّد بن الْمُنْكَدر وَجَابِر بن زيد وَالشعْبِيّ وَمَكْحُول وَالزهْرِيّ وَالْحكم وَحَمَّاد وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي أحد قوليه، وَهُوَ قَوْله الْقَدِيم،**وَقَالَ فِي الْجَدِيد**:* *إِنَّهَا تحيض، وَبِه قَالَ إِسْحَاق، وَعَن مَالك رِوَايَتَانِ،**وَحكي عَن بعض الْمَالِكِيَّة**:* *إِن كَانَ فِي آخر الْحمل فَلَيْسَ بحيض، وَذكر الدَّاودِيّ أَن الِاحْتِيَاط أَن تَصُوم وَتصلي ثمَّ تقضي الصَّوْم وَلَا يَأْتِيهَا زَوجهَا**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *غَرَض البُخَارِيّ بِإِدْخَال هَذَا الحَدِيث فِي أَبْوَاب الْحيض تَقْوِيَة**مَذْهَب من يَقُول**:* *إِن الْحَامِل لَا تحيض**وَأما الاخبار فَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رُوِيَ عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**أَنه قَالَ**: (**إِن الله تَعَالَى رفع الْحيض عَن الحبلى وَجعل الدَّم رزقا للْوَلَد مِمَّا تفيض الْأَرْحَام**)* *، رَوَاهُ أَبُو حَفْص بن شاهين**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**قَالَ**: [**حم** (**إِن الله رفع الْحيض عَن الحبلى وَجعل الدَّم رزقا للْوَلَد**) [/* *حم، رَوَاهُ ابْن شاهين أَيْضا**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ الْأَثْرَم،**وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ بإسنادهما عَن عَائِشَة فِي**: [**حم** (**الْحَامِل ترى الدَّم،**فَقَالَت**:* *الحبلى لَا تحيض وتغتسل وَتصلي**) [/* *حم،**وَقَوْلها**:* *تَغْتَسِل، اسْتِحْبَاب لكَونهَا مُسْتَحَاضَة، وَلَا يعرف عَن غَيرهم خِلَافه**.* *ثمَّ قَالَ هَذَا الْقَائِل**:* *وَاسْتدلَّ ابْن التِّين على أَنه: لَيْسَ بِدَم حيض، بِأَن الْملك مُوكل برحم الْحَامِل، وَالْمَلَائِكَة لَا تدخل بَيْتا فِيهِ قذر**.* *وَأجِيب**:* *بِأَن لَا يلْزم من كَون الْملك موكلاً بِهِ أَن يكون حَالا فِيهِ، ثمَّ هُوَ مُشْتَرك الْإِلْزَام لِأَن الدَّم كُله قذر**.* *قلت**:* *وَلَا يلْزم أَيْضا أَن لَا يكون حَالا فِيهِ، وَالدَّم فِي معدته لَا يُوصف بِالنَّجَاسَةِ، وَإِلَّا يلْزم أَن لَا يُوجد أحد طَاهِرا خَالِيا عَن النَّجَاسَة**......**(3/294)**اتفقَ الْعلمَاء أَن نفخ الرّوح لَا يكون إِلَّا بعد أَرْبَعَة أشهر ودخوله فِي الْخَامِسَة وَقَالَ الرَّاغِب وَذكر الْأَطِبَّاء أَن الْوَلَد إِذا كَانَ ذكرا يَتَحَرَّك بعد ثَلَاثَة أشهر وَإِذا كَانَ أُنْثَى بعد أَرْبَعَة أشهر**البُخَارِيّ** "* *أَن خلق أحدكُم يجمع فِي بطن أمه أَرْبَعِينَ ثمَّ يكون علقَة مثله ثمَّ يكون مُضْغَة مثله ثمَّ يبْعَث الله فِيهِ الْملك فَيُؤذن بِأَرْبَع كَلِمَات فَيكْتب رزقه وأجله وشقي أم سعيد ثمَّ ينْفخ فِيهِ الرّوح** "* *فَأتى فِيهِ بِكَلِمَة ثمَّ الَّتِي هِيَ تَقْتَضِي التَّرَاخِي فِي الْكتب إِلَى مَا بعد الْأَرْبَعين الثَّالِثَة وَالْأَحَادِيث الْبَاقِيَة تَقْتَضِي الْكتب عقيب الْأَرْبَعين الأولى**..........**(3/295)**عْلَم أَن هَذَا الحَدِيث جَامع لجَمِيع أَحْوَال الشَّخْص إِذْ فِيهِ من الْأَحْكَام بَيَان حَال المبدأ وَهُوَ ذَاته ذكرا وَأُنْثَى وَحَال الْمعَاد وَهُوَ السَّعَادَة والشقاوة وَمَا بَينهمَا وَهُوَ الْأَجَل وَمَا يتَصَرَّف فِيهِ وَهُوَ الرزق. وَقد جَاءَ أَيْضا** "* *فرغ الله من أَربع من الْخلق والخلق وَالْأَجَل والرزق** "* *والخلق بِفَتْح الْخَاء إِشَارَة إِلَى الذُّكُورَة وَالْأُنُوثَة وَبِضَمِّهَا السَّعَادَة وضدها وَقَالَ الْمُهلب أَن الله تَعَالَى علم أَحْوَال الْخلق قبل أَن يخلقهم وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أهل السّنة. وَأجْمع الْعلمَاء أَن الْأمة تكون أم ولد بِمَا أسقطته من ولد تَامّ الْخلق. وَاخْتلفُوا فِيمَن لم يتم خلقه من المضغة والعلقة فَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَمَالك تكون بالمضغة أم ولد مخلقة كَانَت أَو غير مخلقة وتنقضي بهَا الْعدة وَعَن ابْن الْقَاسِم تكون أم ولد بِالدَّمِ الْمُجْتَمع وَعَن أَشهب لَا تكون أم ولد وَتَكون بالمضغة والعلقة وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَغَيرهمَا إِن كَانَ قد تبين فِي المضغة شَيْء من الْخلق أصْبع أَو عين أَو غير ذَلِك فَهِيَ أم ولد وعَلى مثله هَذَا انْقِضَاء الْعدة. ثمَّ المُرَاد بِجَمِيعِ مَا ذكر من الرزق وَالْأَجَل والسعادة والشقاوة وَالْعَمَل والذكورة وَالْأُنُوثَة أَنه يظْهر ذَلِك للْملك وَيُؤمر بإنفاذه وكتابته وَإِلَّا فقضاء الله وَعلمه**..........**(3/295)**قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض وَلم يخْتَلف أَن نفخ الرّوح فِيهِ يكون بعد مائَة وَعشْرين يَوْمًا وَذَلِكَ تَمام أَرْبَعَة أشهر ودخوله فِي الْخَامِس وَهَذَا مَوْجُود بِالْمُشَاهَدَة  ِ وَعَلِيهِ يعول فِيمَا يحْتَاج إِلَيْهِ من الْأَحْكَام من الِاسْتِلْحَاق وَوُجُوب النَّفَقَات وَذَلِكَ للثقة بحركة الْجَنِين فِي الْجوف وَقيل أَن الْحِكْمَة فِي عدتهَا عَن الْوَفَاة بأَرْبعَة أشهر وَالدُّخُول فِي الْخَامِس تحقق بَرَاءَة الرَّحِم ببلوغ هَذِه الْمدَّة إِذا لم يظْهر حمل وَنفخ الْملك فِي الصُّورَة سَبَب لخلق الله عِنْده فِيهَا الرّوح والحياة لِأَن النفخ الْمُتَعَارف إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِخْرَاج ريح من النافخ فيصل بالمنفوخ فِيهِ فَإِن قدر حُدُوث شَيْء عِنْد ذَلِك النفخ بإحداث الله تَعَالَى لَا بالنفخ وَغَايَة النفخ أَن يكون سَببا عَادَة لَا مُوجبا عقلا وَكَذَلِكَ القَوْل فِي سَائِر الْأَسْبَاب الْمُعْتَادَة**...........**(3/297)**كُنَّ نِسَاءٌ يَبْعَثْنَ إِلَى عائشَةَ بالدُّرْجَةِ فِيها الكُرْسُفُ فِيهِ الصُّفْرَةَ فَتَقُولُ لَا تعْجَلْنَ حتَّى تَرَيْنَ القَصةَ البَيْضَاءَ تُرِيدُ بِذَلِكَ الطُّهْرَ مِنَ الحَيْضَةِ**مطابقته للتَّرْجَمَة فِي قَوْلهَا**: (**حَتَّى تَرين الْقِصَّة الْبَيْضَاء**)* *، فَإِنَّهَا عَلامَة إدبار الْحيض، وَهَذَا الْأَثر ذكره مَالك فِي** (**الْمُوَطَّأ**)* *فَقَالَ: عَن عَلْقَمَة بن أبي عَلْقَمَة،**عَن أمه مولاة عَائِشَة أَنَّهَا قَالَت**: (**كَانَ النِّسَاء يبْعَثْنَ إِلَى عَائِشَة بالدرجة فِيهَا الكرسف فِيهَا الصُّفْرَة من دم الْحيض يسألنها عَن الصَّلَاة فَتَقول لَهُنَّ: لَا تعجلن حَتَّى تَرين الْقِصَّة الْبَيْضَاء، تُرِيدُ الطُّهْر من الْحَيْضَة**) .* *وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *خولفت أم عَلْقَمَة بِمَا هُوَ أقوي من رِوَايَتهَا،**وَاسم**:* *أم عَلْقَمَة، مرْجَانَة سَمَّاهَا ابْن حبَان فِي** (**كتاب الثِّقَات**) .* *وَقَالَ الْعجلِيّ**:* *مَدَنِيَّة تابعية ثِقَة. وَفِي** (**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *كَذَا ذكره البُخَارِيّ هُنَا مُعَلّقا مَجْزُومًا،**وَبِه تعلق النَّوَوِيّ فَقَالَ**:* *هَذَا تَعْلِيق صَحِيح لِأَن البُخَارِيّ ذكره بِصِيغَة الْجَزْم، وَمَا علم أَن هَذِه الْعبارَة قد لَا تصح كَمَا سبق بَيَانه فِي كثير من التَّعْلِيق المجزوم بِهِ عِنْد البُخَارِيّ، وَلَو نظر كتاب** (**الْمُوَطَّأ**)* *لمَالِك بن أنس لوجده قد قَالَ: عَن علقمةِ إِلَى آخِره،**وَلَو وجده ابْن حزم لما قَالَ**:* *خولفت أم عَلْقَمَة بِمَا هُوَ أقوى من رِوَايَاتهَا**.* *قلت**:* *حَاصِل كَلَامه أَنه يرد على النَّوَوِيّ فِي دَعْوَاهُ الْجَزْم بِهِ،**وَلِهَذَا قَالَ ابْن الْحصار**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث أخرجه البُخَارِيّ من غير تَقْيِيد**.........**(3/299)**اخْتلف الْفُقَهَاء فِي الْحَائِض تطهر قبل الْفجْر وَلَا تغسل حَتَّى يطلع الْفجْر**.* *فَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *إِن كَانَت أَيَّامهَا أقل من عشرَة صَامت وقضت، وَإِن كَانَت عشرَة صَامت وَلم تقض**.* *وَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد**:* *هِيَ بِمَنْزِلَة الْجنب تَغْتَسِل وتصوم، ويجزيها صَوْم ذَلِك الْيَوْم،**وَعَن عبد الْملك بن ماجشون**:* *يَوْمهَا ذَلِك يَوْم فطر**.* *وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ**:* *تصومه وتقضيه**.**.........**(3/300)**حرورية أَنْت لَا غير وَهِي نِسْبَة إِلَى حروراء قَرْيَة بِقرب الْكُوفَة وَكَانَ أول اجْتِمَاع الْخَوَارِج فِيهَا وَقَالَ الْهَرَوِيّ تعاقدوا فِي هَذِه الْقرْيَة فنسبوا إِلَيْهَا فَمَعْنَى كَلَام عَائِشَة هَذَا أخارجية أَنْت لِأَن طَائِفَة من الْخَوَارِج يوجبون على الْحَائِض قَضَاء الصَّلَاة الْفَائِتَة فِي زمن الْحيض وَهُوَ خلاف الْإِجْمَاع وكبار فرق الحروية سِتَّة الْأزَارِقَة والصفرية والنجدات والعجاردة والأباضية والثعالبة وَالْبَاقُونَ فروع وهم الَّذين خَرجُوا على عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ ويجمعهم القَوْل بالتبري من عُثْمَان وَعلي رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا ويقدمون ذَلِك على كل طَاعَة وَلَا يصححون المناكحات إِلَّا على ذَلِك وَكَانَ خُرُوجهمْ على عهد عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ لما حكم أَبُو مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ وَعَمْرو بن**لْعَاصِ وأنكروا على عَليّ فِي ذَلِك وَقَالُوا شَككت فِي أَمر الله وحكمت عَدوك وطالت خصومتهم ثمَّ أَصْبحُوا يَوْمًا وَقد خَرجُوا وهم ثَمَانِيَة آلَاف وأميرهم ابْن الكوا عبد الله فَبعث إِلَيْهِم على عبد الله بن عَبَّاس فناظرهم فَرجع مِنْهُم أَلفَانِ وَبَقِي سِتَّة آلَاف فَخرج إِلَيْهِم عَليّ فَقَاتلهُمْ وَكَانَ يشددون فِي الدّين وَمِنْه قَضَاء الصَّلَاة على الْحَائِض قَالُوا إِذا لم يسْقط فِي كتاب الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا على أَصْلهَا**........**(3/304)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**: فِيهِ جَوَاز خُرُوج النِّسَاء الطاهرات وَالْحيض إِلَى الْعِيدَيْنِ، وشهود الْجَمَاعَات، وتعتزل الْحيض الْمصلى، وَليكن مِمَّن يَدْعُو أَو يُؤمن رَجَاء بركَة المشهد الْكَرِيم. قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا: يسْتَحبّ إِخْرَاج النِّسَاء فِي الْعِيدَيْنِ غير ذَوَات الهيئات والمستحسنات، وَأَجَابُوا عَن هَذَا الحَدِيث بِأَن الْمفْسدَة فِي ذَلِك الزَّمن كَانَت مَأْمُونَة بِخِلَاف الْيَوْم، وَقد صَحَّ عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، أَنَّهَا قَالَت: (لَو رأى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَا أحدث النِّسَاء بعده لمنعهن الْمَسَاجِد كَمَا منعت نسَاء بني إِسْرَائِيل) . وَقَالَ [قععياض [/ قع: وَقد اخْتلف السّلف فِي خروجهن، فَرَأى جمَاعَة ذَلِك حَقًا، مِنْهُم: أَبُو بكر وَعلي وَابْن عمر فِي آخَرين، رَضِي الله عَنْهُم، ومنعهن جمَاعَة، مِنْهُم: عُرْوَة وَالقَاسِم وَيحيى ابْن سعيد الْأنْصَارِيّ وَمَالك وَأَبُو يُوسُف؛ وَأَجَازَهُ [قعأبو حنيفَة [/ قع**مرّة وَمنعه مرّة،** وَفِي التِّرْمِذِيّ: وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن الْمُبَارك: أكره الْيَوْم خروجهن فِي الْعِيدَيْنِ، فَإِن أَبَت الْمَرْأَة إِلَّا أَن تخرج فلتخرج فِي أطمارها بِغَيْر زِينَة، فَإِن أَبى ذَلِك فَللزَّوْج أَن يمْنَعهَا. ويروى عَن الثَّوْريّ أَنه كره الْيَوْم خروجهن قلت: الْيَوْم الْفَتْوَى على الْمَنْع مُطلقًا، وَلَا سِيمَا فِي الديار المصرية.**........**(3/306)**يُذْكَرُ عنْ عَلِيٍّ وَشُرَيْحٍ إنِ امْرَأةٌ جاءَتْ بِبَيِّنَةٍ منْ بِطَانَةِ أهْلِهَا مِمَّنْ يُرْضَى دِينُهُ أنَّهَا حاضَتْ ثَلاَثا فِي شَهْرٍ صُدِّقَتْ**.........**(3/307)**ن أقل الْحيض عِنْد عَطاء يَوْم، وَأَكْثَره خَمْسَة عشر، يَعْنِي أقل الْحيض يَوْم وَأَكْثَره خَمْسَة عشر، وَهَذَا الْمُعَلق وَصله الدَّارمِيّ بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح،** قَالَ: (أقْصَى الْحيض خَمْسَة عشر وَأدنى الْحيض يَوْم وَلَيْلَة)) . وَرَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ: حدثناالحسين حَدثنَا إِبْرَاهِيم حَدثنَا النُّفَيْلِي حَدثنَا معقل بن عبد الله عَن عَطاء: (أدنى وَقت الْحيض يَوْم وَأَكْثَره خَمْسَة عشر) . وَحدثنَا ابْن حَمَّاد حَدثنَا الحرمي حَدثنَا ابْن يحيى حَفْص عَن أَشْعَث عَن عَطاء. قَالَ: (أَكثر الْحيض خمس عشرَة) . وَقد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي أقل مُدَّة الْحيض وَأَكْثَره، فمذهب أبي حنيفَة: أَقَله ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام وَمَا نقص عَن ذَلِك فَهُوَ اسْتِحَاضَة، وَأَكْثَره عشرَة أَيَّام. وَعَن أبي يُوسُف: أَقَله يَوْمَانِ وَالْأَكْثَر من الْيَوْم الثَّالِث، وَاسْتدلَّ أَبُو حنيفَة بِمَا رُوِيَ عَن ابْن مَسْعُود رَضِي الله عَنهُ: (الْحيض ثَلَاث وَأَرْبع وَخمْس وست وَسبع وثمان وتسع وَعشر، فَإِن زَاد فَهِيَ مُسْتَحَاضَة) . رَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ، وَقَالَ: لم يروه غير هَارُون بن زِيَاد، وَهُوَ ضَعِيف الحَدِيث، وَبِمَا رُوِيَ عَن أبي أُمَامَة، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، أَن النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، قَالَ: [حم (أقل الْحيض لِلْجَارِيَةِ الْبكر وَالثَّيِّب ثَلَاث، وَأَكْثَره مَا يكون عشرَة أَيَّام، فَإِذا زَاد فَهِيَ مُسْتَحَاضَة) [/ حم. رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ، وَفِي سَنَده عبد الْملك مَجْهُول، والْعَلَاء بن الْكثير ضَعِيف الحَدِيث، وَمَكْحُول لم يسمع من أبي أُمَامَة. وَبِمَا رُوِيَ عَن وَاثِلَة بن الْأَسْقَع قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (أقل الْحيض ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام وَأَكْثَره عشرَة أَيَّام) . رَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ، وَفِي سَنَده حَمَّاد بن منهال مَجْهُول،**وَبِمَا رُوِيَ عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله عَنْهَا، عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،** قَالَ: (أَكثر الْحيض عشر وَأقله ثَلَاث) ، ذكره ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي (التَّحْقِيق) ، وَفِيه حُسَيْن بن علوان، قَالَ ابْن حبَان: كَانَ يضع الحَدِيث. وَأجَاب الْقَدُورِيّ فِي (التَّجْرِيد) أَن ظَاهر الْإِسْلَام يَكْفِي لعدالة الرَّاوِي مَا لم يُوجد فِيهِ قَادِح، وَضعف الرَّاوِي لَا يقْدَح إلاّ أَن يُقَوي وَجه الضعْف. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي (شرح الْمُهَذّب) : إِن الحَدِيث إِذا رُوِيَ من طرق ومفرداتها ضِعَاف يحْتَج بِهِ، على أَنا نقُول: قد شهد لمذهبنا عدَّة أَحَادِيث من الصَّحَابَة بطرق مُخْتَلفَة كَثِيرَة يُقَوي بَعْضهَا بَعْضًا، وَإِن كَانَ كل وَاحِد ضَعِيفا، لَكِن يحدث عِنْد الِاجْتِمَاع مَا لَا بِحَدَث عِنْد الِانْفِرَاد، على أَن بعض طرقها صَحِيحَة، وَذَلِكَ يَكْفِي للاحتجاج، خُصُوصا فِي المقدرات، وَالْعَمَل بِهِ أولى من الْعَمَل بالبلاغات والحكايات المروية عَن نسَاء مَجْهُولَة، وَمَعَ هَذَا نَحن لَا نكتفي بِمَا ذكرنَا، بل نقُول: مَا ذَهَبْنَا إِلَيْهِ بالآثار المنقولة عَن الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله عَنْهُم**.........**(3/309)**ن الكدرة والصفرة لَا تكون حيضا إِذا كَانَت فِي غير أَيَّام الْحيض،** وَهُوَ معنى قَوْلهَا: (لَا نعد الكدرة والصفرة شَيْئا) أَي: شَيْئا معتدا بِهِ.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**: ذهب جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء فِي معنى هَذَا الحَدِيث إِلَى مَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ البُخَارِيّ فِي تَرْجَمته، فَقَالَ أَكْثَرهم: الصُّفْرَة والكدرة حيض فِي أَيَّام الْحيض خَاصَّة، وَبعد أَيَّام الْحيض لَيْسَ بِشَيْء، رُوِيَ هَذَا عَن عَليّ، وَبِه قَالَ سعيد بن الْمسيب وَعَطَاء وَالْحسن وَابْن سِيرِين وَرَبِيعَة وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَاللَّيْث وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَمُحَمّد وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق. وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف: لَيْسَ قبل الْحيض حيض، وَفِي آخر الْحيض حيض، وَهُوَ قَول أبي ثَوْر. وَقَالَ مَالك: حيض فِي أَيَّام الْحيض وَغَيرهَا، وأظن أَن حَدِيث أم عَطِيَّة لم يبلغهُ.**.........**(3/ 312)**إِذْ الْمَشْهُور من مَذْهَب عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، أَنَّهَا كَانَت لَا ترى الْغسْل لكل صَلَاة،** يدل على صِحَة هَذَا قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (هَذَا عرق) ، لِأَن دم الْعرق لَا يُوجب غسلا.**وَقيل**: إِن هَذَا الحَدِيث مَنْسُوخ بِحَدِيث فَاطِمَة، لِأَن عَائِشَة أفتت بِحَدِيث فَاطِمَة بعد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وخالفت حَدِيث أم حَبِيبَة، وَلِهَذَا إِن أَبَا مُحَمَّد الأشبيلي قَالَ: حَدِيث فَاطِمَة أصح حَدِيث يرْوى فِي الِاسْتِحَاضَة. وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي: إِنَّمَا أمرهَا صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن تَغْتَسِل وَتصلي، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَت تَغْتَسِل لكل صَلَاة تَطَوّعا. وَكَذَا قَالَ اللَّيْث بن سعد فِي رِوَايَته عِنْد مُسلم: لم يذكر ابْن شهَاب أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أمرهاأن تَغْتَسِل لكل صَلَاة، وَلكنه شَيْء فعلته هِيَ، وَإِلَى هَذَا ذهب الْجُمْهُور، قَالُوا: لَا يجب على الْمُسْتَحَاضَة الْغسْل لكل صَلَاة، لَكِن يجب عَلَيْهَا الْوضُوء إلاّ الْمُتَحَيِّرَة  . وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: هَذَا الْخَبَر مُخْتَصر لَيْسَ فِيهِ ذكر حَال هَذِه الْمَرْأَة وَلَا بَيَان أمرهَا، وَكَيْفِيَّة شَأْنهَا، وَلَيْسَ كل مُسْتَحَاضَة يجب عَلَيْهَا الِاغْتِسَال لكل صَلَاة، وَإِنَّمَا هِيَ فِيمَن تبتلى وَهِي لَا تميز دَمهَا، أَو كَانَت لَهَا أَيَّام فنسيتها وموضعها ووقتها وعددها، فَإِذا كَانَت كَذَلِك فَإِنَّهَا لَا تدع شَيْئا من الصَّلَاة، وَكَانَ عَلَيْهَا أَن تَغْتَسِل عِنْد كل صَلَاة، لِأَنَّهُ يُمكن أَن يكون ذَلِك الْوَقْت قد صَادف زمَان انْقِطَاع دَمهَا، فالغسل عَلَيْهَا عِنْد ذَلِك وَاجِب.**............**(3/313)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي** (شرح صَحِيح مُسلم) فَفِي الحَدِيث دَلِيل لسُقُوط طواف الْوَدَاع عَن الْحَائِض، وَأَن طواف الْإِفَاضَة ركن لَا بُد مِنْهُ، وَأَنه لَا يسْقط عَن الْحَائِض وَلَا عَن غَيرهَا، وَأَن الْحَائِض تقيم لَهُ حَتَّى تطهر، فَإِن ذهبت إِلَى وطنها قبل طواف الْإِفَاضَة بقيت مُحرمَة. انْتهى. قلت: تبقى مُحرمَة أبدا حَتَّى تَطوف فِي حق الْجِمَاع مَعَ زَوجهَا، وَأما فِي حق غَيره فَتخرج عَن الْإِحْرَام. وَفِيه دَلِيل أَن الْحَائِض لَا تَطوف بِالْبَيْتِ، فَإِن هجمت وطافت وَهِي حَائِض فَفِيهِ تَفْصِيل: فَإِن كَانَت محدثة، وَكَانَ الطّواف طواف الْقدوم، فعلَيْهَا الصَّدَقَة عندنَا وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي، لَا يعْتد بِهِ، وَإِن كَانَ طواف الرُّكْن فعلَيْهَا شَاة، وَإِن كَانَت حَائِضًا وَكَانَ الطّواف طواف الْقدوم فعلَيْهَا شَاة، وَإِن كَانَ طواف الرُّكْن فعلَيْهَا بَدَنَة، وَكَذَا حكم الْجنب من الرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء.**...........ز**(3/314)**من هَذَا يعلم أَن أقل الطُّهْر سَاعَة عِنْد ابْن عَبَّاس، وَعند جُمْهُور الْفُقَهَاء أقل الطُّهْر خَمْسَة عشر يَوْمًا، وَهُوَ قَول أَصْحَابنَا، وَبِه قَالَ الثَّوْريّ وَالشَّافِعِيّ**. وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: ذكر أَبُو ثَوْر أَن ذَلِك لَا يَخْتَلِفُونَ فِيهِ فِيمَا نعلم، وَفِي (الْمُهَذّب) : لَا أعرف فِيهِ خلافًا. وَقَالَ الْمحَامِلِي: أقل الطُّهْر خَمْسَة عشر يَوْمًا بِالْإِجْمَاع، وَنَحْوه فِي (التَّهْذِيب) . وَقَالَ القَاضِي أَبُو الطّيب: أجمع النَّاس على أَن أقل الطُّهْر خَمْسَة عشر يَوْمًا. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: دَعْوَى الْإِجْمَاع غير صَحِيح، لِأَن الْخلاف فِيهِ مَشْهُور، فَإِن أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق أنكرا التَّحْدِيد فِي الطُّهْر، فَقَالَ أَحْمد: الطُّهْر بَين الحيضتين على مَا يكون، وَقَالَ إِسْحَاق توقيفهم الطُّهْر بِخَمْسَة عشر غير صَحِيح، وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر: أما أقل الطُّهْر فقد اضْطربَ فِيهِ قَول مَالك وَأَصْحَابه، فروى ابْن الْقَاسِم عَنهُ عشرَة أَيَّام، وروى سَحْنُون عَنهُ ثَمَانِيَة أَيَّام، وَقَالَ عبد الْملك بن الْمَاجشون: أقل الطُّهْر خَمْسَة أَيَّام، وَرَوَاهُ عَن مَالك رَحمَه الله. قَوْله: (ويأتيها زَوجهَا) أَي: يَأْتِي الْمُسْتَحَاضَة زَوجهَا يَعْنِي: يَطَؤُهَا، وَبِه قَالَ جُمْهُور الْفُقَهَاء وَعَامة الْعلمَاء وَمنع من ذَلِك قوم، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن عَائِشَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، قَالَت: (الْمُسْتَحَاضَ   لَا يَأْتِيهَا زَوجهَا) . وَهُوَ قَول إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَالْحكم وَابْن سِيرِين وَالزهْرِيّ. وَقَالَ الزُّهْرِيّ: (إِنَّمَا سمعنَا بِالرُّخْصَةِ فِي الصَّلَاة، وَحجَّة الْجَمَاعَة أَن دم الِاسْتِحَاضَة لَيْسَ بأذى يمْنَع الصَّلَاة وَالصَّوْم، فَوَجَبَ أَن لَا يمْنَع الْوَطْء، وروى أَبُو دَاوُد فِي (سنَنه) من حَدِيث عِكْرِمَة، قَالَ: (كَانَت أم حَبِيبَة تستحاض وَكَانَ زَوجهَا يَغْشَاهَا) . أَي: يُجَامِعهَا. وَرَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ أَيْضا، وروى أَبُو دَاوُد أَيْضا عَن عِكْرِمَة عَن حمْنَة بنت جحش: (أَنَّهَا كَانَت مُسْتَحَاضَة، وَكَانَ زَوجهَا يُجَامِعهَا) . وَقَالَ الْحَافِظ ركن الدّين: فِي سَماع عِكْرِمَة عَن أم حَبِيبَة وَحمْنَة نظر، وَلَيْسَ فيهمَا مَا يدل على سَمَاعه مِنْهُمَا.**........**(3/316)**قَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير الْأَظْهر هَهُنَا أَنَّهَا مَاتَت فِي نِفَاس لِأَن البُخَارِيّ ترْجم عَلَيْهِ بقوله بَاب الصَّلَاة على النُّفَسَاء وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي قَالَ التَّيْمِيّ قيل وهم البُخَارِيّ فِي هَذِه التَّرْجَمَة حَيْثُ ظن أَن المُرَاد بقوله** " مَاتَت فِي بطن " مَاتَت فِي الْولادَة فَوضع الْبَاب على بَاب الصَّلَاة على النُّفَسَاء وَمعنى مَاتَت فِي بطن مَاتَت مبطونة روى ذَلِك مُبينًا من غير هَذَا الْوَجْه ثمَّ قَالَ أَقُول لَيْسَ وهما لِأَنَّهُ قد جَاءَ صَرِيحًا فِي بَاب الصَّلَاة على النُّفَسَاء إِذا مَاتَت فِي نفَاسهَا فِي كتاب الْجَنَائِز وَفِي بَاب أَيْن يقوم الإِمَام من الْمَرْأَة عَن سَمُرَة بن جُنْدُب قَالَ " صليت وَرَاء النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - على امْرَأَة مَاتَت فِي نفَاسهَا فَقَامَ عَلَيْهَا وَسطهَا " فالترجمة صَحِيحَة والموهم واهم انْتهى وَقَالَ بَعضهم قَوْله " مَاتَت فِي بطن " أَي بِسَبَب بطن يَعْنِي الْحمل ثمَّ قَالَ مَا قَالَه التَّيْمِيّ ثمَّ أجَاب عَنهُ بِمَا أجَاب بِهِ الْكرْمَانِي وَنسب الْجَواب إِلَى نَفسه بقوله قلت بل الموهم لَهُ واهم إِلَى آخر مَا قَالَه الْكرْمَانِي قلت لقَائِل أَن يَقُول لم لَا يجوز أَن يكون من سَمُرَة حديثان أَحدهمَا فِي الَّتِي مَاتَت فِي بطن وَالْآخر فِي الَّتِي مَاتَت فِي نفَاسهَا وَيكون الْوَهم فِي اسْتِعْمَال معنى الحَدِيث الثَّانِي الَّذِي فِيهِ التَّصْرِيح بالنفاس فِي معنى الحَدِيث الأول الَّذِي فِيهِ التَّصْرِيح بالبطن**.........**(3/318)**وَاز الصَّلَاة على الشَّيْء الْمُتَّخذ من سعف النّخل، سَوَاء كَانَ كَبِيرا أَو صَغِيرا، بل هَذَا أقرب إِلَى التَّوَاضُع والمسكنة، بِخِلَاف صَلَاة المتكبرين على سجاجيد مثمنة مُخْتَلفَة الألوان والقماش. وَمِنْهُم من ينسج لَهُ سجادة من حَرِير، فَالصَّلَاة عَلَيْهَا مَكْرُوهَة، وَإِن كَانَ دوس الْحَرِير جَائِزا، لِأَن فِيهِ زِيَادَة كبر وطغيان**.**.............**الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات* *ختم وتلخيص المجلد الثالث من " عمدة القاري " للعيني**ويليه كتاب " التيمم "* *والحمد لله* *........**

*
*.......*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الاثنين 
الموافق : 23/ذو القعدة /1441 هجري
الموافق : 14/ يوليو / 2020 ميلادي 

*
الجزء الرابع* *" كتاب التيمم "* *(4/2)**قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدا طيبا**} (**النِّسَاء: 34،**والمائدة**: 6)* *وَالسّنة وَهِي أَحَادِيث الْبَاب وَغَيره، وَالْإِجْمَاع على جَوَازه للمحدث وَفِي الْجَنَابَة أَيْضا، وَخَالف فِيهِ عمر بن الْخطاب وَابْن مَسْعُود وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالْأسود كَمَا نَقله ابْن حزم، وَقد ذكرُوا رجوعهم عَن هَذَا**.**..........**(4/4)**الَ ابْن عبد الْبر فِي** (**التَّمْهِيد**)* *يُقَال: إِنَّه كَانَ فِي غَزْوَة بني المصطلق، وَجزم بذلك فِي كتاب** (**الاستذكار**)* *، وَورد ذَلِك عَن ابْن سعد وَابْن حبَان قبله،**وغزوة بني المصطلق هِيَ**:* *غَزْوَة الْمُريْسِيع الَّتِي كَانَ فِيهَا قصَّة الْإِفْك**.* *قَالَ أَبُو عبيد الْبكْرِيّ فِي حَدِيث الْإِفْك**: (**فَانْقَطع عقدٌ لَهَا من جزع ظفار، فحبس النَّاس ابتغاؤه**) .* *وَقَالَ ابْن سعد**: (**خرج رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى الْمُريْسِيع يَوْم الْإِثْنَيْنِ لليلتين خلتا من شهر شعْبَان سنة خمس**)* *، وَرجحه أَبُو عبد افي** (**الإكليل**)* *وَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ: عَن ابْن إِسْحَاق سنة سِتّ، وَقَالَ عَن مُوسَى بن عقبَة سنة أَربع،**وَزعم ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ أَن ابْن حبيب قَالَ**:* *سقط عقدهَا فِي السّنة الرَّابِعَة فِي غَزْوَة ذَات الرّقاع، وَفِي غَزْوَة بني المصطلق قصَّة الْإِفْك**.* *قلت**:* *يُعَارض هَذَا مَا رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ أَن الْإِفْك قبل التَّيَمُّم،**فَقَالَ**:* *حدّثنا الْقَاسِم عَن حَمَّاد. حدّثنا مُحَمَّد بن حميد الرَّازِيّ حدّثنا سَلمَة بن الْفضل وَإِبْرَاهِيم بن الْمُخْتَار عَن مُحَمَّد بن إِسْحَاق عَن يحيى بن عباد عَن عبد ابْن الزبير عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة،**قَالَت**: (**لما كَانَ من أَمر عقدي مَا كَانَ، وَقَالَ أهل الْإِفْك مَا قَالُوا، خرجت مَعَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي غَزْوَة أُخْرَى، فَسقط أَيْضا عقدي حَتَّى حبس النَّاس على التماسه، وطلع الْفجْر، فَلَقِيت من أبي بكر مَا شَاءَ ا،**وَقَالَ**:* *يَا بنية فِي كل سفر تكونين عناء وبلاء؟ لَيْسَ مَعَ النَّاس مَاء فَأنْزل االرخصة فِي التَّيَمُّم**.* *فَقَالَ أَبُو بكر**:* *إِنَّك مَا عملت لمباركة**) .**قلت**:* *إِسْنَاده جيد حسن، وَادّعى بَعضهم تعدد السّفر بِرِوَايَة الطَّبَرَانِيّ هَذِه، ثمَّ إِن بعض الْمُتَأَخِّرين استبعد سُقُوط العقد فِي الْمُريْسِيع**.* *قَالَ**:* *لِأَن الْمُريْسِيع من نَاحيَة مَكَّة بَين قديد والساحل، وَهَذِه الْقِصَّة كَانَت من نَاحيَة خَيْبَر،**لقولها فِي الحَدِيث**: (**حَتَّى إِذا كُنَّا بِالْبَيْدَاءِ، أَو بِذَات الْجَيْش**)* *، وهما بَين الْمَدِينَة وخيبر، كَمَا جزم بِهِ النَّوَوِيّ، وَيرد هَذَا مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ عَن أبي عبيد فِي فصل اللّعان، وَجزم أَيْضا ابْن التِّين أَن الْبَيْدَاء هِيَ ذُو الحليفة،**وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد أَيْضا**:* *إِن ذَات الْجَيْش من الْمَدِينَة على بريد،**قَالَ**:* *وَبَينهَا وَبَين العقيق سَبْعَة أَمْيَال، والعقيق من طَرِيق مَكَّة لَا من طَرِيق خَيْبَر**.* *.......**(4/5)**قال ابن ا**لْعَرَبِيّ**:* *هَذِه معضلة مَا وجدت لدائها من دَوَاء، لأَنا لَا نعلم أَي الْآيَتَيْنِ عنت عَائِشَة، رَضِي اتعالى عَنْهَا**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *هِيَ أَيَّة النِّسَاء وَآيَة الْمَائِدَة،**وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *هِيَ آيَة النِّسَاء**.* *لِأَن آيَة الْمَائِدَة تسمى**:* *آيَة الْوضُوء، وَلَيْسَ فِي آيَة النِّسَاء ذكر الْوضُوء، وَأورد الواحدي فِي** (**أَسبَاب النُّزُول**)* *هَذَا الحَدِيث عِنْد ذكر آيَة النِّسَاء أَيْضا. وَقَالَ السفاقسي،**كلَاما طَويلا ملخصه**:* *أَن الْوضُوء كَانَ لَازِما لَهُم، وَآيَة التَّيَمُّم، أما الْمَائِدَة أَو النِّسَاء، وهما مدنيتان، وَلم يكن صَلَاة قبلُ إلاَّ بِوضُوء، فَلَمَّا نزلت آيَة التَّيَمُّم لم يذكر الْوضُوء لكَونه مُتَقَدما متلواً، لِأَن حكم التَّيَمُّم هُوَ الطارىء على الْوضُوء**.**وَقيل**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يكون نزل أَولا أول الْآيَة، وَهُوَ فرض الْوضُوء،**ثمَّ نزلت عِنْد هَذِه الْوَاقِعَة آيَة التَّيَمُّم وَهُوَ تَمام الْآيَة وَهُوَ**: {**وَإِن كُنْتُم مرضى**} (**النِّسَاء: 34،**والمائدة**: 6)* *وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون الْوضُوء كَانَ بِالسنةِ لَا بِالْقُرْآنِ، ثمَّ أنزلا مَعًا، فعبرته عَائِشَة بِالتَّيَمُّمِ إِذْ كَانَ هُوَ الْمَقْصُود**.* *قلت**:* *لَو وقف هَؤُلَاءِ على مَا ذكره أَبُو بكر الْحميدِي فِي جمعه فِي حَدِيث عَمْرو بن الْحَارِث عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن الْقَاسِم عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي اتعالى عَنْهَا، فَذكر الحَدِيث،**وَفِيه فَنزلت**: {**يَا أَيهَا الَّذين آمنُوا إِذا قُمْتُم إِلَى الصَّلَاة فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهكُم وَأَيْدِيكُمْ**} (**الْمَائِدَة: 6**)* *الْآيَة إِلَى قَوْله**: {**لَعَلَّكُمْ تشكرون**} (**الْمَائِدَة: 6**)* *لما احتاجوا إِلَى هَذَا التخرص، وَكَأن البُخَارِيّ أَشَارَ إِلَى هَذَا إِذْ تَلا بَقِيَّة هَذِه الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة**.**.........**(4/5)**ول من ذهب إِلَى تعدد ضيَاع العقد، وَمِمَّنْ جزم بذلك مُحَمَّد بن حبيب الْأنْصَارِيّ،**فَقَالَ**: (**سقط عقد عَائِشَة فِي غَزْوَة ذَات الرّقاع وَفِي غَزْوَة بني المصطلق**)* *، وَقد اخْتلف أهل الْمَغَازِي فِي أَي هَاتين الغزوتين كَانَت أول،**فَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ**:* *كَانَت قصَّة التَّيَمُّم فِي غَزْوَة الْفَتْح، ثمَّ تردد فِي ذَلِك، وَقد روى ابْن أبي شيبَة من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي اعنه،**قَالَ**: (**لما نزلت آيَة التَّيَمُّم لم أدرِ كَيفَ أصنع**) .* *الحَدِيث، فَهَذَا يدل على تأخرها عَن غَزْوَة بني المصطلق. لِأَن إِسْلَام أبي هُرَيْرَة كَانَ فِي السّنة السَّابِعَة، وَهِي بعْدهَا بِلَا خلاف**.........**(4/6)**قَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *مَعْلُوم عِنْد جَمِيع أهل الْمَغَازِي أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يصلِّ مُنْذُ فرضت عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة إلاَّ بِوضُوء، وَلَا يدْفع ذَلِك إلاَّ جَاهِل أَو معاند**.**........**(4/6)**كر الْحَافِظ فِي كتاب** (**الْبُرْهَان**)* *أَن الأسلع الأعرجي الَّذِي كَانَ يرحل للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**قَالَ للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَوْمًا**:* *إِنِّي جنب وَلَيْسَ عِنْدِي مَاء، فَأنْزل اآية التَّيَمُّم**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا ضَعِيف، وَلَئِن صَحَّ فَجَوَابه يحْتَمل أَن يكون قَضِيَّة الأسلع وَاقعَة فِي قَضِيَّة سُقُوط العقد، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يخْدم النَّبِي، وَكَانَ صَاحب رَاحِلَته، فاتفق لَهُ هَذَا الْأَمر عِنْد وُقُوع قَضِيَّة سُقُوط العقد**..........**(4/7)**جَوَاز التَّيَمُّم فِي السّفر، وَهَذَا أَمر مجمع عَلَيْهِ، وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الْحَضَر، فَذهب مَالك وَأَصْحَابه إِلَى أَن التَّيَمُّم فِي الْحَضَر وَالسّفر سَوَاء إِذا عدم المَاء أَو تعذر اسْتِعْمَاله لمَرض أَو خوف شَدِيد أَو خوف خُرُوج الْوَقْت،**قَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *هَذَا كُله قَول أبي حنيفَة وَمُحَمّد؛**وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *لَا يجوز للحاضر الصَّحِيح أَن يتَيَمَّم إلاَّ أَن يخَاف التّلف، وَبِه قَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ؛**وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف وَزفر**:* *لَا يجوز التَّيَمُّم فِي الْحَضَر لَا لمَرض وَلَا لخوف خُرُوج الْوَقْت. وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي أَيْضا**.* *وَاللَّيْث والطبري**:* *إِذا عدم المَاء فِي الْحَضَر مَعَ خوف فَوت الْوَقْت الصَّحِيح والسقيم يتَيَمَّم وَيُصلي وَيُعِيد**.* *وَقَالَ عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح**:* *لَا يتَيَمَّم الْمَرِيض إِذا وجد المَاء وَلَا غير الْمَرِيض**.* *قلت**:* *قَوْله: وَهَذَا كُله قَول أبي حنيفَة، غير صَحِيح،**فَإِن عِنْده**:* *لَا يجوز التَّيَمُّم لأجل خوف فَوت الْوَقْت**.**
...............**(4/8)**وَإِذا تَأَمَّلت وجدت هَذِه الْخِصَال اثْنَتَيْ عشرَة خصْلَة، وَيُمكن أَن تُوجد أَكثر من ذَلِك عِنْد إمعان التتبع، وَقد ذكر أَبُو سعيد النَّيْسَابُورِ  ي فِي كتاب** (**شرف الْمُصْطَفى**)* *أَن الَّذِي اخْتصَّ بِهِ نَبينَا من بَين سَائِر الْأَنْبِيَاء عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام سِتُّونَ خصْلَة**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *بَين هَذِه الرِّوَايَات تعَارض، لِأَن الْمَذْكُور فِيهَا الْخمس والست وَالثَّلَاث؛**قلت**:* *قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: لَا يظنّ أَن هَذَا تعَارض، وَإِنَّمَا هَذَا من توهم أَن ذكر الْأَعْدَاد يدل على الْحصْر وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك،**فَإِن من قَالَ**:* *عِنْدِي خَمْسَة دَنَانِير مثلا، لَا يدل هَذَا اللَّفْظ على أَنه لَيْسَ عِنْده غَيرهَا،**وَيجوز لَهُ أَن يَقُول مرّة أُخْرَى**:* *عِنْدِي عشرُون، وَمرَّة أُخْرَى ثَلَاثُونَ، فَإِن من عِنْده ثَلَاثُونَ صدق عَلَيْهِ أَن عِنْده عشْرين وَعشرَة. فَلَا تعَارض وَلَا تنَاقض، وَيجوز أَن يكون الرب سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى، أعلمهُ بِثَلَاث ثمَّ بِخمْس ثمَّ بست**.* *قلت**:* *حَاصِل هَذَا أَن التَّنْصِيص على الشَّيْء بِعَدَد لَا يدل على نفي مَا عداهُ، وَقد علم فِي مَوْضِعه**.**
..........**(4/8)**قَالَ الدَّاودِيّ: يَعْنِي: لم يجمع لأحد قبله هَذِه الْخمس، لِأَن نوحًا عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، بعث إِلَى كَافَّة النَّاس، وَأما الْأَرْبَع فَلم يُعْط وَاحِدَة مِنْهُنَّ قبله أحدا، وَأما كَونهَا مَسْجِدا فَلم يَأْتِ أَن غَيره منع مِنْهَا، وَقد كَانَ عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام يسيح فِي الأَرْض وَيُصلي حَيْثُ أَدْرَكته الصَّلَاة، وَزعم بَعضهم أَن نوحًا عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، بعد خُرُوجه من السَّفِينَة، كَانَ مَبْعُوثًا إِلَى كل من فِي الأَرْض، لِأَنَّهُ لم يبْق إلاَّ من كَانَ مُؤمنا، وَقد كَانَ**مرسلا اليهم .**.........**(4/9)**ززعم ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ أَنه**: كَانَ فِي الزَّمَان الأول، إِذا بعث نَبِي إِلَى قوم بعث غَيره إِلَى آخَرين، وَكَانَ يجْتَمع فِي الزَّمن الْوَاحِد جمَاعَة من الرُّسُل، فَأَما نَبينَا عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَإِنَّهُ انْفَرد بالبعثة، فَصَارَ بذلك للْكُلّ من غير أَن يزاحمه أحد.**
**.........**(4/10)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ احْتج بِهِ مَالك وَأَبُو حنيفَة فِي جَوَاز التَّيَمُّم بِجَمِيعِ أَجزَاء الأَرْض**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *أجمع الْعلمَاء على أَن التَّيَمُّم بِالتُّرَابِ ذِي الْغُبَار جَائِز، وَعند مَالك يجوز بِالتُّرَابِ والرمل والحشيش وَالشَّجر والثلج والمطبوخ كالجص والآجر**.* *وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ**:* *يجوز بِكُل مَا كَانَ على الأَرْض حَتَّى الشّجر والثلج والجمد، وَنقل النقاش عَن ابْن علية وَابْن كيسَان جَوَازه بالمسك والزعفران، وَعَن إِسْحَاق مَنعه بالسباخ، وَيجوز عندنَا بِالتُّرَابِ والرمل وَالْحجر الأملس المغسول والجص والنورة والزرنيخ والكحل والكبريت والتوتيا والطين الْأَحْمَر وَالْأسود والأبيض والحائط المطين والمجصص والياقوت والزبرجد والزمرد والبلخش والفيروزج والمرجان وَالْأَرْض الندية والطين الرطب. وَفِي** (**الْبَدَائِع**) :* *وَيجوز بالملح الْجبلي،**وَفِي قاضيخان**:* *لَا يَصح على الْأَصَح، وَلَا يجوز بالزجاج، وَيجوز بالآجر فِي ظَاهر الرِّوَايَة وَشرط الْكَرْخِي أَن يكون مدقوقاً. وَفِي** (**الْمُحِيط**)* *، لَا يجوز بمسبوك الذَّهَب وَالْفِضَّة، وَيجوز بالمختلط بِالتُّرَابِ إِذا كَانَ التُّرَاب غَالِبا، وبالخزف إِذا كَانَ من طين خَالص**.* *وَمذهب الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد**:* *لَا يجوز إلاَّ بِالتُّرَابِ الَّذِي لَهُ غُبَار،**واحتجا بِحَدِيث حُذَيْفَة عِنْد مُسلم**: (**وَجعلت لنا الأَرْض كلهَا مَسْجِدا وَجعلت تربَتهَا لنا طهُورا**)**.......**(**4/12)**قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِيهِ دَلِيل على أَن من عدم المَاء وَالتُّرَاب يُصَلِّي على حَاله، وَهَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة فِيهَا خلاف،**وَهُوَ أَرْبَعَة أَقْوَال**:* *وأصحها: عِنْد أَصْحَابنَا: أَنه يجب عَلَيْهِ أَن يُصَلِّي وَيُعِيد الصَّلَاة**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *أَنه لَا يجب عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة، وَلَكِن يسْتَحبّ، وَيجب عَلَيْهِ الْقَضَاء سَوَاء صلى أَو لم يصل**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *تحرم عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة لكَونه مُحدثا، وَتجب عَلَيْهِ الْإِعَادَة، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ**.* *وَالرَّابِع**:* *تجب الصَّلَاة وَلَا تجب الْإِعَادَة، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الْمُزنِيّ، وَهُوَ أقوى الْأَقْوَال دَلِيلا**.**.............**(4/15)**وَفِيه**:* *عبد ابْن يسَار، وَهُوَ أَخُو عَطاء بن يسَار التَّابِعِيّ الْمَشْهُور،**وَوَقع عِنْد مُسلم فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث**:* *عبد ابْن يسَار وَهُوَ وهم، وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث رِوَايَة، وَلِهَذَا لم يذكرهُ المصنفون فِي رجال الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**.**.......**(4/16)**وَفِي** (**شرح الطَّحَاوِيّ**)* *حَدِيث الْمَنْع من رد السَّلَام مَنْسُوخ بِآيَة الْوضُوء؛**وَقيل**:* *بِحَدِيث عَائِشَة رَضِي اتعالى عَنْهَا: كَانَ يذكر اعلى كل أحيانه،**وَقد جَاءَ ذَلِك مُصَرحًا بِهِ فِي حَدِيث رَوَاهُ جَابر الْجعْفِيّ عَن عبد ابْن مُحَمَّد بن أبي بكر بن حزم عَن عبد ابْن عَلْقَمَة بن الغفراء عَن أَبِيه قَالَ**: (**كَانَ النَّبِي إِذا أَرَادَ المَاء نكلمه فَلَا يُكَلِّمنَا ونسلم عَلَيْهِ فَلَا يسلم علينا حَتَّى نزلت آيَة الرُّخْصَة** {**يَا أَيهَا الَّذين آمنُوا إِذا قُمْتُم إِلَى الصَّلَاة**} (**النِّسَاء: 34،**والمائدة**: 6)* *وَقَالَ ابْن دَقِيق الْعِيد: هَذَا الحَدِيث يَعْنِي حَدِيث المُهَاجر بن قنفذ مَعْلُول ومعارض، أما كَونه معلولاً فَلِأَن سعيد بن أبي عرُوبَة كَانَ قد اخْتَلَط فِي آخر عمره، فيراعى فِيهِ سَماع من سمع مِنْهُ قبل الِاخْتِلَاط، وَقد رَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ من حَدِيث شُعْبَة عَن قَتَادَة بِهِ وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ أَنه لم يَمْنعنِي إِلَى آخِره، وَرَوَاهُ حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة عَن حميد وَغَيره عَن الْحسن عَن مهَاجر مُنْقَطِعًا، فَصَارَ فِيهِ ثَلَاث علل**.**ب 05 2 وَأما كَونه مُعَارضا، فَمَا رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم من حَدِيث كريب عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**.* *قَالَ**: (**بت عِنْد خَالَتِي مَيْمُونَة**) .* *الحَدِيث، فَفِي هَذَا مَا يدل على جَوَاز ذكر اسْم اوقراءة الْقُرْآن مَعَ الْحَدث، وَزعم الْحسن أَن حَدِيث مهَاجر غير مَنْسُوخ، وَتمسك بِمُقْتَضَاهُ، فَأوجب الطَّهَارَة للذّكر،**وَقيل**:* *يتَأَوَّل الْخَبَر على الِاسْتِحْبَاب،**لِأَن ابْن عمر**:* *مِمَّن روى فِي هَذَا الْبَاب، كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ عَن قريب روى ذَلِك، والصحابي الرَّاوِي أعلم بِالْمَقْصُودِ**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *أَنه اسْتدلَّ بِهِ بعض أَصْحَابنَا على جَوَاز التَّيَمُّم على الْحجر،**قَالَ**:* *وَذَلِكَ لِأَن حيطان الْمَدِينَة مَبْنِيَّة بحجارة سود. وَقَالَ ابْن بطال، فِي تيَمّم النَّبِي بالجدار رد على الشَّافِعِي فِي اشْتِرَاط التُّرَاب، لِأَنَّهُ مَعْلُوم أَنه لم يعلق بِهِ تُرَاب، إِذْ لَا تُرَاب على الْجِدَار**.**وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *أَقُول لَيْسَ فِيهِ رد على الشَّافِعِي إِذْ لَيْسَ مَعْلُوما أَنه لم يعلق بِهِ تُرَاب، وَمَا ذَاك إلاَّ تحكم بَارِد إِذْ الْجِدَار قد يكون عَلَيْهِ التُّرَاب وَقد لَا يكون، بل الْغَالِب وجود الْغُبَار على الْجِدَار، مَعَ أَنه قد ثَبت أَنه حت الْجِدَار بالعصا ثمَّ تيَمّم، فَيجب حمل الْمُطلق على الْمُقَيد. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *الْجِدَار إِذا كَانَ من حجر لَا يحْتَمل التُّرَاب لِأَنَّهُ لَا يثبت عَلَيْهِ، خُصُوصا جدران الْمَدِينَة، لِأَنَّهَا من صَخْرَة سَوْدَاء. وَقَوله؛ مَعَ أَنه ثَبت ... الخ، مَمْنُوع لِأَن حت الْجِدَار بالعصا رَوَاهُ الشَّافِعِي عَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن مُحَمَّد كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ عَن قريب، وَهُوَ حَدِيث ضَعِيف**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *حسنه الْبَغَوِيّ كَمَا ذكرنَا**.* *قلت**:* *كَيفَ حسنه وَشَيخ الشَّافِعِي وَشَيخ شَيْخه ضعيفان لَا يحْتَج بهما؟ قَالَه مَالك وَغَيره، وَأَيْضًا فَهُوَ مُنْقَطع، لِأَن مَا بَين الْأَعْرَج وَأبي جهيم عُمَيْر كَمَا سبق من عِنْد البُخَارِيّ وَغَيره، وَنَصّ عَلَيْهِ أَيْضا الْبَيْهَقِيّ وَغَيره، وَفِيه عِلّة أُخْرَى وَهِي زِيَادَة حك الْجِدَار لم يَأْتِ بهَا أحد غير إِبْرَاهِيم، والْحَدِيث رَوَاهُ جمَاعَة كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ وَلَيْسَ فِي حَدِيث أحدهم هَذِه الزِّيَادَة، وَالزِّيَادَة إِنَّمَا تقبل من ثِقَة،**وَلَو وقف الْكرْمَانِي على مَا ذكرنَا لما قَالَ**:* *مَعَ أَنه قد ثَبت أَنه، حت الْجِدَار بالعصا**.* *.........**(4/19)**أَن عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ لم يكن يرى للْجنب التَّيَمُّم لقَوْل عمار لَهُ** "* *فَأَما أَنْت فَلم تصل** "* *وَقد ذكرنَا أَن البُخَارِيّ لم يسق هَذَا الحَدِيث بِتَمَامِهِ وَالْأَئِمَّة السِّتَّة أَخْرجُوهُ مطولا ومختصرا وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أَبْزَى** "* *قَالَ كنت عِنْد عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ فَجَاءَهُ رجل فَقَالَ إِنَّا نَكُون بِالْمَكَانِ الشَّهْر أَو الشَّهْرَيْنِ فَقَالَ عمر أما أَنا فَلم أكن أُصَلِّي حَتَّى أجد المَاء قَالَ فَقَالَ عمار يَا أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ أما تذكر إِذْ كنت أَنا وَأَنت فِي الْإِبِل فأصابتنا جَنَابَة فَأَما أَنا فتمعكت فأتينا النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فَذكرت ذَلِك لَهُ فَقَالَ إِنَّمَا كَانَ يَكْفِيك أَن تَقول هَكَذَا وَضرب بيدَيْهِ إِلَى الأَرْض ثمَّ نفخهما ثمَّ مسح بهما وَجهه وَيَديه إِلَى نصف الذِّرَاع فَقَالَ عمر يَا عمار اتَّقِ الله فَقَالَ يَا أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ إِن شِئْت وَالله لم أذكرهُ أبدا فَقَالَ عمر كلا وَالله لنولينك مَا توليت** ".**........**(4/20)**ن الْعلمَاء اخْتلفُوا فِي كَيْفيَّة التَّيَمُّم فَذهب أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وأصحابهم وَاللَّيْث بن سعد إِلَى أَنه ضَرْبَة للْوَجْه وضربة لِلْيَدَيْنِ إِلَى الْمرْفقين غير أَن عِنْد مَالك إِلَى الكوعين فرض وَإِلَى الْمرْفقين اخْتِيَار وَقَالَ الْحسن بن حييّ وَابْن أبي ليلى التَّيَمُّم ضربتان يمسح بِكُل ضَرْبَة مِنْهُمَا وَجهه وذراعيه ومرفقيه وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ لم يقل ذَلِك أحد من أهل الْعلم غَيرهمَا فِي علمي وَقَالَ الزُّهْرِيّ يبلغ بِالتَّيَمُّمِ الآباط وَفِي شرح الْأَحْكَام لِابْنِ بزيزة قَالَت طَائِفَة من الْعلمَاء يضْرب أَربع ضربات ضربتان للْوَجْه وضربتان لِلْيَدَيْنِ وَقَالَ ابْن بزيزة وَلَيْسَ لَهُ أصل من السّنة وَقَالَ بعض الْعلمَاء يتَيَمَّم الْجنب إِلَى الْمَنْكِبَيْنِ وَغَيره إِلَى الكوعين قَالَ وَهُوَ قَول ضَعِيف وَفِي الْقَوَاعِد لِابْنِ رشد روى عَن مَالك الِاسْتِحْبَاب إِلَى ثَلَاث وَالْفَرْض اثْنَتَانِ وَقَالَ ابْن سِيرِين ثَلَاث ضربات الثَّالِثَة لَهما جَمِيعًا وَفِي رِوَايَة عَنهُ ضَرْبَة للْوَجْه وضربة للكف وضربة للذراعين انْتهى**..........**(4/20)**وَالْمَقْصُود مِنْهُ إِثْبَات أَن التَّيَمُّم ضَرْبَة وَاحِدَة سَوَاء كَانَ وجوبا أَو جَوَازًا. وَقَالَ بَعضهم؛ بَاب التَّيَمُّم للْوَجْه وَالْكَفَّيْنِ،**أَي**:* *هُوَ الْوَاجِب المجزىء**.* *قلت**:* *تَقْيِيده بِالْوُجُوب لَا يفهم مِنْهُ، لِأَنَّهُ أَعم من ذَلِك،**ثمَّ قَالَ هَذَا الْقَائِل**:* *وأتى بذلك بِصِيغَة الْجَزْم مَعَ شهرة الْخلاف فِيهِ لقُوَّة دَلِيله، فَإِن الْأَحَادِيث الْوَارِدَة فِي صفة التَّيَمُّم لم يَصح مِنْهَا سوى حَدِيث أبي جهيم وعمار، وَمَا عداهما فضعيف أَو مُخْتَلف فِي رَفعه وَوَقفه، وَالرَّاجِح عدم رَفعه. وَأما حَدِيث أبي جهيم فورد بِذكر الْيَدَيْنِ مُجملا،**وَأما حَدِيث عمار فورد بِذكر الْكَفَّيْنِ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**:* *وبذكر الْمرْفقين فِي** (**السّنَن**) .* *انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *قَوْله: لم يَصح مِنْهَا سوى حَدِيث أبي جهيم وعمار، غير مُسلم،**وَكُنَّا قد ذكرنَا أَنه رُوِيَ فِيهِ عَن جَابر مَرْفُوعا**: (**إِن التَّيَمُّم ضَرْبَة للْوَجْه وضربة للذراعين إِلَى الْمرْفقين**)* *،**وَأَن الْحَاكِم قَالَ**:* *إِسْنَاده صَحِيح،**وَأَن الذَّهَبِيّ قَالَ**:* *إِسْنَاده صَحِيح، وَلَا يلْتَفت إِلَى قَول من يمْنَع صِحَّته**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *رَوَاهُ جمَاعَة مَوْقُوفا**.* *قلت**:* *الرّفْع أقوى وَأثبت لِأَنَّهُ أسْند من وَجْهَيْن،**وَقَوله**:* *أما حَدِيث أبي جهيم فورد بِذكر الْيَدَيْنِ مُجملا، غير صَحِيح، وَلَا يُطلق عَلَيْهِ حد الْإِجْمَال، بل هُوَ مُطلق يتَنَاوَل إِلَى الْكَفَّيْنِ وَإِلَى الْمرْفقين وَإِلَى مَا وَرَاء ذَلِك**......**(4/21)**وَأخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *حدّثنا مُحَمَّد بن خُزَيْمَة قَالَ: حدّثنا حجاج،**قَالَ**:* *حدّثنا شُعْبَة،**قَالَ**:* *أَخْبرنِي الحكم عَن ذَر عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أَبْزَى عَن أَبِيه عَن عمار رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ**: (**أَن رَسُول الله قَالَ لَهُ: إِنَّمَا كَانَ يَكْفِيك هَكَذَا وَضرب شُعْبَة بكفيه إِلَى الأَرْض وأدناهما من فِيهِ، فَنفخ فيهمَا، ثمَّ مسح وَجهه وكفيه**) .* *ثمَّ قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *هَكَذَا قَالَ مُحَمَّد بن خُزَيْمَة فِي إِسْنَاد هَذَا الحَدِيث عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أَبْزَى عَن أَبِيه، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ عَن ذَر عَن ابْن عبد الرَّحْمَن عَن أَبِيه**.* *قَالَ بَعضهم**:* *أَشَارَ الطَّحَاوِيّ إِلَى أَنه وهم فِيهِ، لِأَنَّهُ أسقط لَفْظَة** (**ابْن**)* *،**وَلَا بُد مِنْهَا لِأَن**:* *أَبْزَى، وَالِد عبد الرَّحْمَن لَا رِوَايَة لَهُ فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث**.* *قلت**:* *رِوَايَة مُحَمَّد بن خُزَيْمَة الْمَذْكُورَة تبتنى على صِحَة قَول من يَقُول: إِن أَبْزَى وَالِد عبد الرَّحْمَن صَحَابِيّ، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن مَنْدَه، فَإِنَّهُ جعله من الصَّحَابَة، وروى بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن هِشَام عَن عبيد االرازي عَن بكير بن مَعْرُوف عَن مقَاتل بن حبَان عَن أبي سَلمَة بن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أَبْزَى، عَن أَبِيه،** (**عَن رَسُول الله أَنه: خطب للنَّاس قَائِما،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *مَا بَال أَقوام لَا يعلمُونَ جيرانهم وَلَا يفقهونهم وَلَا يعظونهم وَلَا يأمرونهم وَلَا ينهونهم**)* *؟ . الحَدِيث،**وَرَوَاهُ إِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه فِي** (**الْمسند**)* *عَن مُحَمَّد بن أبي سهل عَن بكير بن مَعْرُوف عَن مقَاتل عَن عَلْقَمَة بن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أَبْزي عَن أَبِيه عَن جده عَن النَّبِي بِهَذَا، وَقد رده أَبُو نعيم عَلَيْهِ،**وَقَالَ**:* *ذكر ابْن مَنْدَه أَن البُخَارِيّ ذكره فِي كتاب الوجدان، وَأخرج لَهُ حَدِيث أبي سَلمَة عَن ابْن أَبْزَى عَن النَّبِي،**وَلم يقل فِيهِ**:* *عَن أَبِيه،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *أَبْزَى، وَالِد عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أَبْزَى الْخُزَاعِيّ، ذكره البُخَارِيّ فِي الوجدان، وَلَا يَصح لَهُ صُحْبَة وَلَا رِوَايَة، ولابنه عبد الرَّحْمَن صُحْبَة وَرِوَايَة**.* *قلت**:* *وَكَذَلِكَ لم يذكر أَبُو عمر: أَبْزَى فِي الصَّحَابَة، وَإِنَّمَا ذكر عبد الرَّحْمَن لِأَنَّهُ لم يَصح عِنْده صُحْبَة أَبْزَى، وَمَعَ هَذَا وَقع الِاخْتِلَاف فِي صُحْبَة عبد الرَّحْمَن أَيْضا، فَإِن ابْن حبَان ذكره فِي التَّابِعين،**............**(4/22)**الَ الْجَوْهَرِي**:* *التفل شَبيه بالبزاق، وَهُوَ أقل مِنْهُ، أَوله البزق ثمَّ التفل ثمَّ النفث ثمَّ النفخ،**.......**(4/23)**قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ وَغَيره. إِن حَدِيث عمار لَا يصلح حجَّة فِي كَون التَّيَمُّم إِلَى الْكَفَّيْنِ أَو الكوعين أَو الْمرْفقين أَو الْمَنْكِبَيْنِ أَو الإبطين، كَمَا ذهبت إِلَى كل وَاحِد طَائِفَة من أهل الْعلم، وَذَلِكَ لاضطرابه كَمَا قد رَأَيْت،**فَلذَلِك قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *وَقد ضعف بعض أهل الْعلم حَدِيث عمار فِي التَّيَمُّم للْوَجْه وَالْكَفَّيْنِ لما روى عَنهُ حَدِيث المناكب والأباط**.**............**(4/23)**فَقَالَ**: (**الصَّعِيد الطّيب وضوء الْمُسلم وَلَو إِلَى عشر سِنِين**) .* *وَرَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ أَيْضا،**وَقَالَ**:* *حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح. وَرَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ وَابْن حبَان فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *وَالْحَاكِم فِي** (**الْمُسْتَدْرك**)* *وَقَالَ: حَدِيث صَحِيح وَلم يخرجَاهُ، وَلَا يلْتَفت إِلَى تَضْعِيف ابْن الْقطَّان لهَذَا الحَدِيث بِعَمْرو بن بجدان لكَون حَاله لَا يعرف، وَيَكْفِي تَصْحِيح التِّرْمِذِيّ إِيَّاه فِي معرفَة حَال عَمْرو بن بجدان،**..............**(4/24)**قَالَ ربيعَة**:* *لَا يؤم الْمُتَيَمم من جنابته إلاَّ من هُوَ مثله، وَبِه قَالَ يحيى بن سعيد الْأنْصَارِيّ**.* *وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ**:* *لَا يؤمهم إلاَّ إِذا كَانَ أَمِيرا، كَذَا قَالَه ابْن حزم**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو طَالب**:* *سَأَلت أَبَا عبد اعن الْجنب يؤم المتوضئين؟**قَالَ**:* *نعم قد أمَّ ابْن عَبَّاس أَصْحَابه وَفِيهِمْ عمار بن يَاسر وَهُوَ جنب، فَتَيَمم، وَعَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ صلى بِأَصْحَابِهِ وَهُوَ جنب، فَأخْبر النَّبِي فَتَبَسَّمَ**.* *قلت**:* *حسان بن عَطِيَّة سمع من عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا وَلَكِن يقوى بِحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قد رُوِيَ عَن جَابر مَرْفُوعا**: (**لَا يؤم الْمُتَيَمم المتوضئين**)* *،**وَعَن عَليّ بن أبي طَالب مَوْقُوفا**: (**لَا يؤم الْمُتَيَمم المتوضئين، وَلَا الْمُقَيد المطلقين**) .* *قلت**:* *هَذَانِ حديثان ضعيفان، ضعفهما الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ وَابْن حزم وَغَيرهمَا**.**..............**(4/30)**لْعَجْوَة تمر من أَجود التَّمْر بِالْمَدِينَةِ وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين الْعَجْوَة نوع من تمر الْمَدِينَة أكبر من الصيحاني وَتسَمى اللينة وَهِي من أَجود تمر الْمَدِينَة**...........**(4/32)**أَن الِاسْتِيلَاء على الْكفَّار بِمُجَرَّدِهِ يُبِيح رق نِسَائِهِم وصبيانهم وَإِذا كَانَ كَذَلِك فقد دخلت الْمَرْأَة فِي الرّقّ باستيلائهم عَلَيْهَا**.........**(4/33)**الَ الله تَعَالَى** {**إِن الَّذين آمنُوا وَالَّذين هادوا وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ**}* *فَيُقَال الَّذين آمنُوا هم المُنَافِقُونَ أظهرُوا الْإِيمَان وأضمروا الْكفْر وَالَّذين هادوا الْيَهُود المغيرون المبدلون وَالنَّصَارَى المقيمون على الْكفْر بِمَا يصفونَ بِهِ عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام من الْمحَال والصابئون الْكفَّار أَيْضا المفارقون للحق وَيُقَال الَّذين آمنُوا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًا وَالَّذين هادوا الَّذين تَابُوا وَلم يُغيرُوا أَو النَّصَارَى نصار عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام والصابئون الخارجون من الْبَاطِل إِلَى الْحق من آمن بِاللَّه مَعْنَاهُ من دَامَ مِنْهُم على الْإِيمَان بِاللَّه تَعَالَى فَلهُ أجره وَفِي كتاب الرشاطي الصابي نسبه إِلَى صابي بن متوشلخ بن خنوخ بن برد بن مهليل بن فتين بن ياش بن شِيث بن آدم عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام وَقَالَ أَبُو الْمعَانِي فِي كِتَابه الْمُنْتَهى هم جنس من أهل الْكتاب يَزْعمُونَ أَنهم من ولد صاب بن إِدْرِيس النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام وَقيل نسبتهم إِلَى الصابىء بن ماري وَكَانَ فِي عصر إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام وَقَالَ النَّسَفِيّ فِي منظومته**(**الصابئيات كالكتابيات ... فِي حكم حل العقد والذكاة**)**وَشَرحه أَن أَبَا حنيفَة يَقُول إِنَّهُم يَعْتَقِدُونَ نَبيا وَلَهُم كتاب فَتحل مناكحة نِسَائِهِم وتؤكل ذَبَائِحهم وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد هم يَعْتَقِدُونَ الْكَوَاكِب فَلَا تحل مناكحة نِسَائِهِم وَلَا تُؤْكَل ذَبَائِحهم**.........**(4/37)**ن مَذْهَب جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء الِاكْتِفَاء بضربة وَاحِدَة، كَذَا ذكره ابْن الْمُنْذر، وَاخْتَارَهُ هُوَ أَيْضا، وَالْبُخَارِيّ أَيْضا، فَلذَلِك بوب عَلَيْهِ**.**..........**(4/39)**فعلى قَوْله يكون الْإِسْرَاء فِي شهر ذِي الْقعدَة،**وعَلى قَول الزُّهْرِيّ**:* *يكون فِي ربيع الأول**.* *وَقيل**:* *كَانَ الْإِسْرَاء لَيْلَة السَّابِع وَالْعِشْرين من رَجَب، وَقد اخْتَارَهُ الْحَافِظ عبد الْغَنِيّ بن سرو الْمَقْدِسِي فِي سيرته، وَمِنْهُم من يزْعم أَنه كَانَ فِي أول لَيْلَة جُمُعَة من شهر رَجَب، وَهِي لَيْلَة الرغائب الَّتِي أحدثت فِيهَا الصَّلَاة الْمَشْهُورَة، وَلَا أصل لَهَا،**ثمَّ قيل**:* *كَانَ قبل موت أبي طَالب. وَذكر ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ أَنه كَانَ بعد مَوته فِي سنة اثْنَتَيْ عشرَة للنبوة،**ثمَّ قيل**:* *كَانَ فِي لَيْلَة السبت لسبع عشرَة لَيْلَة خلت من رَمَضَان فِي السّنة الثَّالِثَة عشرَة للنبوة**.* *وَقيل**:* *كَانَ فِي ربيع الأول**.* *وَقيل**:* *كَانَ فِي رَجَب، وَا أعلم**.**.......**(4/44)**وَفِي** (**الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**) :* *من حَدِيث أنس عَن مَالك بن صعصة أَنه وجد فِي السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا آدم كَمَا سلف فِي حَدِيث أبي ذَر، وَفِي الثَّانِيَة يحيى وَعِيسَى، وَفِي الثَّالِثَة يُوسُف، وَفِي الرَّابِعَة إِدْرِيس، وَفِي الْخَامِسَة، هَارُون وَفِي السَّادِسَة مُوسَى، وَفِي السَّابِعَة إِبْرَاهِيم، وَهُوَ مُخَالف لرِوَايَة أنس عَن أبي ذَر أَنه وجد إِبْرَاهِيم فِي السَّادِسَة، وَكَذَا جَاءَ فِي صَحِيح مُسلم**.* *وَأجِيب**:* *بِأَن الْإِسْرَاء إِن كَانَ مرَّتَيْنِ فَيكون رأى إِبْرَاهِيم فِي إِحْدَاهمَا فِي إِحْدَى السمائين، وَيكون استقراره بهَا ووطنه، وَفِي الثَّانِيَة فِي سَمَاء غير وَطنه، وَإِن كَانَ مرّة فَيكون أَولا رَآهُ فِي السَّمَاء السَّادِسَة، ثمَّ ارْتقى مَعَه إِلَى السَّابِعَة،**وَيُقَال**:* *إِن الْمِعْرَاج إِذا كَانَ مرّة فالأرجح رِوَايَة الْجَمَاعَة بقوله فِيهَا أَنه رَآهُ مُسْندًا ظَهره إِلَى الْبَيْت الْمَعْمُور، وَهُوَ فِي السَّابِعَة بِلَا خلاف،**وَقَول هَذَا الْقَائِل**:* *بِلَا خلاف، غير صَحِيح، لِأَن فِيهِ خلافًا، رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَمُجاهد وَالربيع أَنه فِي السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا، وَرُوِيَ عَن عَليّ رَضِي اعنه، أَنه عِنْد شَجَرَة طُوبَى فِي السَّادِسَة، وَرُوِيَ عَن مُجَاهِد وَالضَّحَّاك أَنه فِي السَّابِعَة**.**
..........**(4/48)**ن النَّبِي كَيفَ رأى الْأَنْبِيَاء عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فِي السَّمَوَات ومقرهم فِي الأَرْض؟**وَأجِيب**:* *بِأَن اتعالى شكل أَرْوَاحهم على هَيْئَة صور أَجْسَادهم. ذكره ابْن عقيل، وَكَذَا ذكره ابْن التِّين،**وَقَالَ**:* *وَإِنَّمَا تعود الْأَرْوَاح إِلَى الأجساد يَوْم الْبَعْث إلاَّ عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَإِنَّهُ حَيّ لم يمت، وَهُوَ ينزل إِلَى الأَرْض**.* *قلت**:* *الْأَنْبِيَاء أَحيَاء، فقد رَآهُمْ النَّبِي حَقِيقَة، وَقد مر على مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَهُوَ قَائِم يُصَلِّي فِي قَبره، وَرَآهُ فِي السَّمَاء السَّادِسَة**.**............**(4/49)**فَإِن آدم أَبُو الْبشر وَأول الْأَنْبِيَاء الْمُرْسلين، وكنيته أَبُو الْبشر أَيْضا**.* *وَقيل**:* *أَبُو مُحَمَّد،**وروى ابْن عَسَاكِر من حَدِيث عَليّ رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ مَرْفُوعا**: (**أهل الْجنَّة لَيْسَ لَهُم كنى إلاَّ آدم فَإِنَّهُ يكنى: أَبَا مُحَمَّد**) .* *وَمن حَدِيث كَعْب الْأَحْبَار**: (**لَيْسَ لأحد من أهل الْجنَّة لحية إلاَّ آدم، فَإِن لَهُ لحية سَوْدَاء إِلَى سرته**) .* *وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهُ لم يكن لَهُ لحية فِي الدُّنْيَا، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَت اللحى بعد آدم،**ثمَّ قيل**:* *إِن اسْم آدم سرياني،**وَقيل**:* *مُشْتَقّ،**فَقيل**:* *أفعل من الأدمة**.* *وَقيل**:* *من لفظ الْأَدِيم، لِأَنَّهُ خلق من أَدِيم الأَرْض**.* *وَقَالَ النَّضر بن شُمَيْل**:* *سمي آدم لبياضه**.* *وَذكر مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ**:* *أَن الآدم من الظباء الطَّوِيل القوائم**.* *وَفِي حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة مَرْفُوعا**: (**إِن اخلق آدم على صورته، طوله سِتُّونَ ذِرَاعا، فَكل من يدْخل الْجنَّة على صورته وَطوله، وَولد لَهُ أَرْبَعُونَ ولدا فِي عشْرين بَطنا، وَعمر ألف سنة، وَلما أهبطه من الْجنَّة هَبَط (بسر نديب**)* *من الْهِنْد على جبل يُقَال لَهُ؛** (**نوذ**)* *وَلما حَضرته الْوَفَاة اشْتهى قطف عِنَب،**فَانْطَلق بنوه ليطلبوه فلقيتهم الْمَلَائِكَة فَقَالُوا**:* *أَيْن تُرِيدُونَ؟**قَالُوا**:* *إِن أَبَانَا اشْتهى قطفاً**.* *قَالُوا**:* *ارْجعُوا فقد كفيتموه، فَرَجَعُوا فوجدوه قد قبض، فغسلوه وحنطوه وكفنوه وَصلى عَلَيْهِ جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَالْمَلَائِكَة خَلفه وَبَنوهُ**خَلفهم، ودفنوه**. وَقَالُوا: هَذِه سنتكم فِي مَوْتَاكُم**دفن فِي غَار يُقَال لَهُ**: غَار الْكَنْز، فِي أبي قبيس، فاستخرجه نوح عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فِي الطوفان وَأَخذه وَجعله فِي تَابُوت مَعَه فِي السَّفِينَة، فَلَمَّا نضب المَاء رده نوح عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام إِلَى مَكَانَهُ.**......**(4/49)**أما إِدْرِيس، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ أول من كتب بالقلم وانتشر مِنْهُ بعده فِي أهل الدُّنْيَا، فَكَذَلِك نَبينَا، كتب إِلَى الْآفَاق، وَسمي بِذَاكَ لدرسه الصُّحُف الثَّلَاثِينَ الَّتِي أنزلت عَلَيْهِ،** فَقيل: إِنَّه خنوخ، وَيُقَال: أَخْنُوخ، وَيُقَال: اخنخ، وَيُقَال: اهنخ بن برد بن مهليل بن قينن بن يانش بن شِيث بن آدم. وَقَالَ الْحَرَّانِي: اسْم أمه: برة، وخنوخ سرياني، وَتَفْسِيره بالعربي: إِدْرِيس**...........**(4/49)**وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ**: ذكر المؤرخون أَن إِدْرِيس جد نوح، فَإِن قَامَ دَلِيل على أَن إِدْرِيس أرسل، لم يَصح قَول النسابين: إِنَّه جد نوح، لإخبار نَبينَا عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فِي الحَدِيث الصَّحِيح: (ائْتُوا نوحًا فَإِنَّهُ أول رَسُول بَعثه اإلى أهل الأَرْض) ، وَإِن لم يقم دَلِيل جازم، قَالَ: وَصَحَّ أَن إِدْرِيس كَانَ نَبيا وَلم يُرْسل، قَالَ السُّهيْلي: وَحَدِيث أبي ذَر الطَّوِيل يدل على أَن آدم وَإِدْرِيس رسولان. قلت: حَدِيث أبي ذَر أخرجه ابْن حبَان فِي (صَحِيحه) : رفع إِلَى السَّمَاء الرَّابِعَة، وَرَآهُ فِيهَا، وَرفع وَهُوَ ابْن ثَلَاث مائَة وَخمْس وَسِتِّينَ سنة.**وَمعنى إِبْرَاهِيم**: أَب رَحِيم، وكنيته أَبُو الضيفان. قيل: إِنَّه ولد بغوطة دمشق ببرزة فِي جبل قاسيون، وَالصَّحِيح أَنه ولد بكوثا من إقليم بابل من الْعرَاق، وَكَانَ بَينه وَبَين نوح عدَّة قُرُون، وَقيل: ولد على رَأس ألف سنة من خلق آدم عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَذكر الطَّبَرِيّ: أَن إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، إِنَّمَا نطق بالعبرانية حِين عبر النَّهر فَارًّا من نمْرُود، عَلَيْهِ اللَّعْنَة. وَقَالَ نمْرُود للَّذين أرسلهم وَرَاءه فِي طلبه: إِذا وجدْتُم فَتى يتَكَلَّم بالسُّرْيَانيَّ  ة فَردُّوهُ، فَلَمَّا أدركوه استنطقوه، فحول السانه عبرانياً، وَذَلِكَ حِين عبر النَّهر، فسميت العبرانية بذلك. قلت: المُرَاد من هَذَا النَّهر هُوَ الْفُرَات، وَبلغ إِبْرَاهِيم مِائَتي سنة. وَقيل: تنتقص خَمْسَة وَعشْرين. وَدفن بالبلدة الْمَعْرُوفَة بالخليل.**وَأما مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَإِن أمره آل إِلَى قهر الْجَبَابِرَة وإخراجهم من أَرضهم،**..........**(4/50)**إِن الْإِسْرَاء كَانَ لَيْلًا بِالنَّصِّ، فَمَا الْحِكْمَة فِي كَونه لَيْلًا؟** وَأجِيب: بأوجه: الأول: أَنه وَقت الْخلْوَة والاختصاص ومجالسة الْمُلُوك، وَهُوَ أشرف من مجالستهم نَهَارا، وَهُوَ وَقت مُنَاجَاة الْأَحِبَّة. الثَّانِي: أَن اتعالى أكْرم جمَاعَة من أنبيائه بأنواع الكرامات لَيْلًا، قَالَ تَعَالَى فِي قصَّة إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام {فَلَمَّا جن عَلَيْهِ اللَّيْل رأى كوكباً} (الْأَنْعَام: 67) وَفِي قصَّة لوط، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، {فَأسر بأهلك بِقطع من اللَّيْل} (هود: 18، وَالْحجر: 56) وَفِي قصَّة يَعْقُوب، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام: {سَوف اسْتغْفر لكم رَبِّي} (يُوسُف: 89) وَكَانَ آخر دُعَائِهِ وَقت السحر من لَيْلَة الْجُمُعَة، وَقرب مُوسَى نجياً لَيْلًا، وَذَلِكَ تَعَالَى: {إِذْ قَالَ لأَهله امكثوا إِنِّي آنست نَارا} (طه: 01، والقصص: 92) وَقَالَ: {وواعدنا مُوسَى ثَلَاثِينَ لَيْلَة} (الْأَعْرَاف: 241) . وَقَالَ لَهُ لما أمره بِخُرُوجِهِ من مصر ببني إِسْرَائِيل: {فَأسر بعبادي لَيْلًا إِنَّكُم متبعون} (الدُّخان: 32) . وَأكْرم نَبينَا أَيْضا لَيْلًا بِأُمُور مِنْهَا: انْشِقَاق الْقَمَر، وإيمان الْجِنّ بِهِ، وَرَأى الصَّحَابَة آثَار نيرانهم كَمَا ثَبت فِي (صَحِيح مُسلم) وَخرج إِلَى الْغَار لَيْلًا. الثَّالِث: أَن اتعالى قدم ذكر اللَّيْل على النَّهَار فِي غير مَا آيَة فَقَالَ: {وَجَعَلنَا اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار آيَتَيْنِ} (الْإِسْرَاء: 21) وَقَالَ: {وَلَا اللَّيْل سَابق النَّهَار} (يس: 04) وَلَيْلَة النَّحْر تغني عَن الْوُقُوف نَهَارا. الرَّابِع: أَن اللَّيْل أصل، وَلِهَذَا كَانَ أول الشُّهُور، وسواده يجمع ضوء الْبَصَر وَيحد كليل النّظر ويستلذ فِيهِ بالسمر ويجتلى فِيهِ وَجه الْقَمَر. الْخَامِس: أَنه لَا ليل إلاَّ وَمَعَهُ نَهَار، وَقد يكون نَهَار بِلَا ليل، وَهُوَ: يَوْم الْقِيَامَة الَّذِي مِقْدَاره خمسين ألف سنة. السَّادِس: أَن اللَّيْل مَحل استجابة الدُّعَاء والغفران وَالعطَاء. فَإِن قلت: ورد فِي الحَدِيث: (خير يَوْم طلعت عَلَيْهِ الشَّمْس يَوْم عَرَفَة، أَو يَوْم الْجُمُعَة) قلت: قَالُوا ذَلِك بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى الْأَيَّام.**.......**(4/53)**أخرجه البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم عَن حَفْص بن عَاصِم عَن ابْن عمر قَالَ**: (صَحِبت رَسُول الله فِي السّفر فَلم يزدْ على رَكْعَتَيْنِ حَتَّى قَبضه ا، وصحبت أَبَا بكر فَلم يزدْ على رَكْعَتَيْنِ حَتَّى قَبضه اتعالى، وصحبت عُثْمَان فَلم يزدْ على رَكْعَتَيْنِ حَتَّى قَبضه اتعالى) ، وَقد قَالَ اتعالى: {لقد كَانَ لكم فِي رَسُول اأسوة حَسَنَة} (الْأَحْزَاب: 12) وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب عُلَمَاء أَكثر السّلف وفقهاء الْأَمْصَار، أَي: إِلَى أَن الْقصر وَاجِب، وَهُوَ قَول عمر وَعلي وَابْن عمر وَجَابِر وَابْن عَبَّاس، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَالْحسن وَقَتَادَة وَقَالَ حَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَان: يُعِيد من صلى فِي السّفر أَرْبعا. وَعَن مَالك: يُعِيد مَا دَامَ فِي الْوَقْت. وَقَالَ أَحْمد: السّنة رَكْعَتَانِ. وَقَالَ مرّة أُخْرَى: أَنا أحب الْعَافِيَة من هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة. وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: وَالْأولَى أَن يقصر الْمُسَافِر الصَّلَاة لأَنهم أَجمعُوا على جَوَازهَا إِذا قصر، وَاخْتلفُوا فِيمَا إِذا أتم، وَالْإِجْمَاع مقدم على الِاخْتِلَاف، وَسقط بِهَذَا كُله مَا قَالَه بَعضهم: وَيدل على أَنه أَي الْقصر رخصَة أَيْضا قَوْله عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام: (صَدَقَة تصدق ابها عَلَيْكُم) . وَقَالَ أَيْضا؛ احْتج مخالفهم أَي: مُخَالف الْحَنَفِيَّة بقوله تَعَالَى: {فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُم جنَاح أَن تقصرُوا من الصَّلَاة} (النِّسَاء: 101) . لِأَن الْقصر إِنَّمَا يكون من شَيْء أطول مِنْهُ**....**(4/54)**قد اتّفق الْعلمَاء على أَن المُرَاد مِنْهُ ستر الْعَوْرَة،** وَعَن مُجَاهِد: وار عورتك وَلَو بعباءة، وَفِي مُسلم من حَدِيث أبي سعيد مَرْفُوعا: (لَا ينظر الرجل إِلَى عَورَة الرجل، وَلَا الْمَرْأَة إِلَى عَورَة الْمَرْأَة) . وَعَن الْمسور، قَالَ لَهُ النَّبِي: (ارْجع إِلَى ثَوْبك فَخذه وَلَا تَمْشُوا عُرَاة) . وَفِي (صَحِيح ابْن خُزَيْمَة) ، عَن عَائِشَة يرفعهُ: (لَا يقبل اصلاة امْرَأَة قد حَاضَت إِلَّا بخمار) . وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: أجمع أهل التَّأْوِيل على أَن نُزُولهَا فِي الَّذين كَانُوا يطوفون بِالْبَيْتِ عُرَاة، وَقَالَ ابْن رشد: من حمله على النّدب قَالَ: المُرَاد بذلك الزِّينَة الظَّاهِرَة من الرِّدَاء وَغَيره من الملابس الَّتِي هِيَ زِينَة، مستدلاً بِمَا فِي الحَدِيث أَنه كَانَ رجال يصلونَ مَعَ النَّبِي عاقدي أزرهم على أَعْنَاقهم كيهئة الصّبيان، وَمن حمله على الْوُجُوب اسْتدلَّ بِحَدِيث مُسلم عَن ابْن عَبَّاس: (كَانَت الْمَرْأَة تَطوف بِالْبَيْتِ عُرْيَانَة فَتَقول: من يعيرني تطوافاً؟ وَتقول:**(الْيَوْم يَبْدُو بعضه أَو كُله))**فَنزلت** {خُذُوا زينتكم} (**.........**(4/55)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَعرَابِي**: زر الْقَمِيص إِذا كَانَ محلولاً فشده، وزر الرجل شدّ زره، وَأورد البُخَارِيّ هَذَا للدلالة على وجوب ستر الْعَوْرَة، وللإشارة إِلَى أَن المُرَاد بِأخذ الزِّينَة فِي الْآيَة السَّابِقَة لبس الثِّيَاب لَا تزيينها وتحسينها، إِنَّمَا أَمر بالزر ليأمن من الْوُقُوع عَن بدنه، وَمن وُقُوع نظره على عَوْرَته من زيقه حَالَة الرُّكُوع، وَمن هَذَا أَخذ مُحَمَّد بن شُجَاع من أَصْحَابنَا أَن من نظر إِلَى عَوْرَته من زيقه تفْسد صلَاته، كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ عَن قريب.**وفِي إسْنَادِهِ نَظَرٌ**.**أَي**: وَفِي إِسْنَاد الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور نظر، وَجه النّظر من مُوسَى بن إِبْرَاهِيم، وَزعم ابْن الْقطَّان أَنه مُوسَى بن مُحَمَّد بن إِبْرَاهِيم بن الْحَارِث التَّيْمِيّ، وَهُوَ مُنكر الحَدِيث، فَلَعَلَّ البُخَارِيّ أَرَادَهُ. فَلذَلِك قَالَ: فِي إِسْنَاده نظر، وَذكره مُعَلّقا بِصِيغَة التمريض، وَلَكِن أخرجه ابْن خُزَيْمَة فِي (صَحِيحه) عَن نصر بن عَليّ عَن عبد الْعَزِيز عَن مُوسَى بن إِبْرَاهِيم، قَالَ: سَمِعت سَلمَة، وَفِي رِوَايَة: (وَلَيْسَ على إلاَّ قَمِيص وَاحِد، أوجبه وَاحِدَة، فأزره؟ قَالَ: نعم وَلَو بشوكة**..........**(4/60)**ذهب جُمْهُور أهل الْعلم من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ إِلَى أَن الصَّلَاة فِي ثوب وَاحِد تجوز وَالَّذين ذَهَبُوا إِلَى ذَلِك جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة وهم ابْن عَبَّاس وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَأَبُو سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ وَعلي بن أبي طَالب وَمُعَاوِيَة بن أبي سُفْيَان وَأنس بن مَالك وخَالِد بن الْوَلِيد وَجَابِر بن عبد الله وعمار بن يَاسر وَأبي بن كَعْب وَعَائِشَة وَأَسْمَاء وَأم هَانِيء رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم وَمن التَّابِعين الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين وَالشعْبِيّ وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وَأَبُو سَلمَة بن عبد الرَّحْمَن وَمُحَمّد بن الْحَنَفِيَّة وَعَطَاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَعِكْرِمَة وَأَبُو حنيفَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم وَمن الْفُقَهَاء أَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة وَإِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه وَآخَرُونَ كَثِيرُونَ وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بالأحاديث الْمَذْكُورَة فِي هَذَا الْبَاب وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ تَوَاتَرَتْ الْأَحَادِيث وَتَتَابَعَتْ بِجَوَاز الصَّلَاة فِي الثَّوْب الْوَاحِد متوشحا بِهِ فِي حَال وجود غَيره من الثِّيَاب وَأخرج فِي ذَلِك عَن أحد عشر صحابيا**..........**(4/63)**وَجزم ابْن هِشَام فِي** (تَهْذِيب السِّيرَة) بِأَن اللَّذين أجرتهما أم هانىء هما: الْحَارِث بن هِشَام وَزُهَيْر بن أبي أُميَّة المخزوميان.**...........**(4/65)**وَقد أنْشد ابْن عُصْفُور فِي ذكر الْأَعْضَاء الَّتِي تذكر وتؤنث**:**(وهاك من الْأَعْضَاء مَا قد عددته ... يؤنث أَحْيَانًا وحينا يذكر)**(لِسَان الْفَتى والعنق والإبط والقفا ... وعاتقه والمتن والضرس يذكر)**(وَعِنْدِي ذِرَاع والكراع مَعَ المعا ... وَعجز الْفَتى ثمَّ القريض المحبر)**(كَذَا كل نحوي حكى فِي كِتَابه ... سوى سِيبَوَيْهٍ وَهُوَ فيهم مكبر)**(يرى أَن تَأْنِيث الذِّرَاع هُوَ الَّذِي ... أَتَى وَهُوَ للتذكير فِي ذَاك مُنكر)**وَقَالَ صَاحب** (دستور اللُّغَة) : بديع الزَّمَان: بَاب الْأَسْمَاء الخالية من عَلَامَات التَّأْنِيث، والأسماء الَّتِي اشْترك فِيهَا التَّذْكِير والتأنيث، وَهِي حُدُود مِائَتي اسْم ونيف، وعلامة الْمُشْتَرك يجمعها قَوْله نظماً:**(عين يَمِين عضد كف شكا ... ل أذن سنّ مَعًا رِجْل يَد)**(قتب ذِرَاع أصْبع نَاب عجو ... زعجز سَاق كرَاع كبد)**(وَحش جَراد رجلهَا أروى سعي ... ر زندها ذكاء طاغوت يَد)**(ذود طباع خنصر روح شبا ... خيل اتان وصف أُنْثَى الْمُفْرد)**وَذكر بعد هَذَا أحد عشر بَيْتا على قافية الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة، وَسَبْعَة أَبْيَات أُخْرَى على قافية اللَّام**.**...........**(4/67)**قَالَ الْخطابِيّ الاشتمال الَّذِي أنكرهُ النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - هُوَ اشْتِمَال الصماء وَهُوَ أَن يُجَلل نَفسه بِثَوْبِهِ وَلَا يرفع شَيْئا من جوانبه وَلَا يُمكنهُ إِخْرَاج يَدَيْهِ إِلَّا من أَسْفَله فيخاف أَن تبدو عَوْرَته عِنْد ذَلِك وَقَالَ ابْن بطال حَدِيث جَابر هَذَا تَفْسِير حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة الَّذِي فِي الْبَاب الْمُتَقَدّم وَهُوَ** " لَا يصلين أحدكُم فِي الثَّوْب الْوَاحِد لَيْسَ على عَاتِقه مِنْهُ شَيْء " فِي أَنه أَرَادَ الثَّوْب الْوَاسِع الَّذِي يُمكن أَن يشتمله وَأما إِذا كَانَ ضيقا فَلم يُمكنهُ أَن يشْتَمل بِهِ فليتز بِهِ وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي فَإِن قيل الحَدِيث السَّابِق فِيهِ نهي عَن الصَّلَاة فِي الثَّوْب الْوَاحِد متزرا بِهِ وَظَاهره يُعَارض " وَإِن كَانَ ضيقا فاتزر بِهِ " وَأجَاب الطَّحَاوِيّ بِأَن النَّهْي عَنهُ للواجد لغيره وَأما من لم يجد غَيره فَلَا بَأْس بِالصَّلَاةِ فِيهِ كَمَا لَا بَأْس بِالصَّلَاةِ فِي الثَّوْب الضّيق متزرا.**......**(4/69)**والشامية. نِسْبَة إِلَى الشَّام، وَهُوَ الإقليم الْمَعْرُوف دَار الْأَنْبِيَاء عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام**.**...........**(4/ 73)**وَفِي** (التَّوْضِيح) : إِذا أَوجَبْنَا السّتْر فِي الْخلْوَة فَهَل يجوز أَن ينزل فِي مَاء النَّهر وَالْعين بِغَيْر مئزر؟ وَجْهَان: أَحدهمَا: لَا، للنَّهْي عَنهُ، وَالثَّانِي: نعم، لِأَن المَاء يقوم مقَام المئزر فِي ستر الْعَوْرَة، وَا أعلم**.......**(4/73)**وَفِي** (مجمع الغرائب) للفارسي، عَن كَعْب: أول من لبس القباء سُلَيْمَان بن دَاوُد عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَكَانَ إِذا أَدخل رَأسه فِي الثِّيَاب لنصت الشَّيَاطِين، يَعْنِي: فصلت أنوفها. وَزعم أَبُو مُوسَى فِي (المغيث) بِالسِّين: لنست.**........**(4/81)**الْفَخْذ عَورَة، فهم جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء من التَّابِعين وَمن بعدهمْ،** مِنْهُم: أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك فِي أصح أَقْوَاله وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد فِي أصح روايتيه وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَزفر بن الْهُذيْل، حَتَّى قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا: إِن الصَّلَاة مَكْشُوف الْعَوْرَة فَاسِدَة. وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ: الْفَخْذ عَورَة إلاَّ فِي الْحمام، وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: أَجمعُوا على أَن من صلى مَكْشُوف الْعَوْرَة لَا إِعَادَة عَلَيْهِ. قلت: دَعْوَى الْإِجْمَاع غير صَحِيحَة، فَيكون مُرَاده إِجْمَاع أهل مذْهبه.**..........**(4/81)**وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**: ويرجح حَدِيث جرهد وَهُوَ أَن تِلْكَ الْأَحَادِيث الْمُعَارضَة لَهُ قضايا مُعينَة فِي أَوْقَات وأحوال مَخْصُوصَة، يتَطَرَّق إِلَيْهَا الِاحْتِمَال مَا لَا يتَطَرَّق لحَدِيث جرهد، فَإِنَّهُ أعْطى حكما كلياً، فَكَانَ أولى. وَبَيَان ذَلِك أَن تِلْكَ الوقائع تحْتَمل خُصُوصِيَّة النَّبِي بذلك، أَو الْبَقَاء على الْبَرَاءَة الْأَصْلِيَّة، أَو كَأَن لم يحكم عَلَيْهِ فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت بِشَيْء، ثمَّ بعد ذَلِك حكم عَلَيْهِ بِأَنَّهُ عَورَة. فَإِن قلت: روى الطَّحَاوِيّ، وَقَالَ؛ حدّثنا ابْن مَرْزُوق، قَالَ: حدّثنا أَبُو عَاصِم عَن ابْن جريج، قَالَ: أَخْبرنِي أَبُو خَالِد عَن عبد ابْن سعيد الْمَدِينِيّ، قَالَ: حَدَّثتنِي حَفْصَة بنت عمر قَالَت: (كَانَ رَسُول الله ذَات يَوْم قد وضع ثَوْبه بَين فَخذيهِ، فجَاء أَبُو بكر فَاسْتَأْذن فَأذن لَهُ النَّبِي على هَيئته، ثمَّ جَاءَ عمر بِمثل هَذِه الصّفة، ثمَّ جَاءَ أنَاس من أَصْحَابه وَالنَّبِيّ على هَيئته، ثمَّ جَاءَ عُثْمَان فَاسْتَأْذن عَلَيْهِ فَأذن لَهُ ثمَّ أَخذ رَسُول الله ثَوْبه فجلله، فتحدثوا ثمَّ خَرجُوا. فَقلت: يَا رَسُول اجاء أَبُو بكر وَعمر وَعلي وأناس من أَصْحَابك وَأَنت على هيئتك، فَلَمَّا جَاءَ عُثْمَان جللت بثوبك؟ فَقَالَ: (أَو لَا أستحي مِمَّن تَسْتَحي مِنْهُ الْمَلَائِكَة؟)**......**(4/82)**وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**: قَالَ الشَّافِعِي: وَالَّذِي رُوِيَ فِي قصَّة عُثْمَان من كشف الفخذين مَشْكُوك فِيهِ. وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ فِي كتاب (تَهْذِيب الْآثَار وَالْأَخْبَار) : الَّتِي رويت عَن النَّبِي أَنه دخل عَلَيْهِ أَبُو بكر وَعمر وَهُوَ كاشف فَخذه واهية الْأَسَانِيد لَا يثبت بِمِثْلِهَا حجَّة فِي الدّين، وَالْأَخْبَار الْوَارِدَة بِالْأَمر بتغطية الْفَخْذ وَالنَّهْي عَن كشفها أَخْبَار صِحَاح. وَقَول الطَّحَاوِيّ: لِأَن جمَاعَة من أهل الْبَيْت رَوَوْهُ على غير هَذَا الْوَجْه، حَدِيث عَائِشَة وَعُثْمَان أخرجه مُسلم: حدّثنا عبد الْملك بن شُعَيْب بن اللَّيْث بن سعد، قَالَ: حدّثنا بِي عَن جدي، قَالَ: حدّثنا عقيل بن خَالِد عَن ابْن شهَاب: (عَن يحيى بن سعيد بن الْعَاصِ أَن سعيد بن الْعَاصِ أخبرهُ إِن عَائِشَة، زوج النَّبِي، وَعُثْمَان رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ، حَدَّثَاهُ: أَن أَبَا بكر اسْتَأْذن على رَسُول الله وَهُوَ مُضْطَجع على فرَاشه، لابس مرط عَائِشَة، فَأذن لأبي بكر وَهُوَ كَذَلِك، فَقضى إِلَيْهِ حَاجته ثمَّ انْصَرف، ثمَّ اسْتَأْذن عمر رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ، فَأذن لَهُ وَهُوَ على تِلْكَ الْحَالة، فَقضى إِلَيْهِ حَاجته ثمَّ انْصَرف. قَالَ عُثْمَان: ثمَّ اسْتَأْذَنت عَلَيْهِ فَجَلَسَ وَقَالَ لعَائِشَة: إجمعي عَلَيْك ثِيَابك، فَقضيت إِلَيْهِ حَاجَتي ثمَّ انصرفت، فَقَالَت عَائِشَة يَا رَسُول اما لي لم أرك، فزعت لأبي بكر وَعمر كَمَا فزعت لعُثْمَان؟ قَالَ رَسُول ا: (إِن عُثْمَان رجل حييّ، وَإِنِّي خشيت: إِن أَذِنت لَهُ على تِلْكَ الْحَالة أَن لَا**يبلغ إِلَيّ فِي حَاجته**)* *........**(4/88)**وَقَالَ الْمُنْذِرِيّ**: اخْتلفُوا فِي فتح خَيْبَر كَانَت عنْوَة أَو صلحا؟ أَو جلاء أَهلهَا عَنْهَا بِغَيْر قتال؟ أَو بَعْضهَا صلحا وَبَعضهَا عنْوَة وَبَعضهَا جلاء أَهلهَا عَنْهَا؟ قَالَ: وَهَذَا هُوَ الصَّحِيح، وَبِهَذَا أَيْضا ينْدَفع التضاد بَين الْآثَار**.......**(4/87)**وَفِي الْمثل**: كَاد الْعَرُوس أَن يكون ملكا. والعروس. اسْم حصن بِالْيمن، وَقَول الْعَامَّة: الْعَرُوس للْمَرْأَة، والعريس للرجل لَيْسَ لَهُ أصل.* *.........**(4/87)**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**: اتّفق ثَابت وَقَتَادَة وَعبد الْعَزِيز بن صُهَيْب عَن أنس أَنه: عتق صَفِيَّة وَجعل عتقهَا صَدَاقهَا، وَبِه قَالَ قَتَادَة فِي رِوَايَة، وَأخذ بِظَاهِرِهِ أَحْمد وَالْحسن وَابْن الْمسيب، وَلَا يحل لَهَا مهر غَيره، وتبعهم ابْن حزم فَقَالَ: هُوَ سنة فاضلة وَنِكَاح صَحِيح وصداق صَحِيح، فَإِن طَلقهَا قبل الدُّخُول فَهِيَ حرَّة فَلَا يرجع عَلَيْهَا بِشَيْء، وَلَو أَبَت أَن تتزوجه بَطل عتقهَا. وَفِي هَذَا خلاف مُتَأَخّر ومتقدم.**قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**: حدّثنا مُحَمَّد بن خُزَيْمَة، قَالَ: حدّثنا مُسلم بن إِبْرَاهِيم، قَالَ: حدّثنا أبان وَحَمَّاد بن زيد، قَالَ: حدّثنا شُعَيْب بن الحبحاب عَن أنس بن مَالك: (أَن رَسُول الله أعتق صَفِيَّة وَجعل عتقهَا صَدَاقهَا) . وَأخرجه مُسلم، وَأخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ، وَأَبُو دَاوُد، وَالنَّسَائِيّ. ثمَّ قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ: فَذهب قوم إِلَى أَن الرجل إِذا أعتق أمته على أَن عتقهَا صَدَاقهَا جَازَ ذَلِك، فَإِن تزوجت فَلَا مهر لَهَا غير الْعتاق. قلت: أَرَادَ بهؤلاء الْقَوْم: سعيد بن الْمسيب وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وعامر الشّعبِيّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَمُحَمّد بن مُسلم الزُّهْرِيّ وَعَطَاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَقَتَادَة وطاوساً وَالْحسن بن حييّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق فَإِنَّهُم قَالُوا: إِذا أعتق الرجل أمته على أَن يكون عتقهَا صَدَاقهَا جَازَ ذَلِك**.......**(4/89)**قد ناقش ابْن حزم فِي هَذَا الْموضع مناقشة عَظِيمَة،** وخلاصة مَا ذكره أَنه قَالَ: دَعْوَى الخصوصية بِالنَّبِيِّ فِي هَذَا الْموضع كذب، وَالْأَحَادِيث الَّتِي ذكرت هَهُنَا غير صَحِيحَة، وَقد ردينا عَلَيْهِ فِي جَمِيع ذَلِك فِي شرحنا (لمعاني الْآثَار) للطحاوي، فَمن أَرَادَ الْوُقُوف عَلَيْهِ فَعَلَيهِ بالمراجعة إِلَيْهِ. وَمِنْهَا: أَن الزفاف فِي اللَّيْل، وَقد جَاءَ أَنه دخل عَلَيْهَا نَهَارا فَفِيهِ جَوَاز الْأَمريْنِ. وَمِنْهَا: أَن فِيهِ دلَالَة على مطلوبية الْوَلِيمَة للعرس، وَأَنَّهَا بعد الدُّخُول، وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ: وَيجوز قبله وَبعده، وَالْمَشْهُور عندنَا أَنَّهَا سنة، وَقيل: وَاجِبَة، وَعِنْدنَا إِجَابَة الدعْوَة سنة سَوَاء كَانَت وَلِيمَة أَو غَيرهَا، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد وَمَالك فِي رِوَايَة. وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي: إِجَابَة وَلِيمَة الْعرس وَاجِبَة، وَغَيرهَا مُسْتَحبَّة، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك فِي رِوَايَة، والوليمة: عبارَة عَن الطَّعَام الْمُتَّخذ للعرس، مُشْتَقَّة من: الولم، وَهُوَ الْجمع، لِأَن الزَّوْجَيْنِ يَجْتَمِعَانِ فَتكون الْوَلِيمَة خَاصَّة بِطَعَام الْعرس، لِأَنَّهُ طَعَام الزفاف، والوكيرة: طَعَام الْبناء، والخرس طَعَام الْولادَة، وَمَا تطعمه النُّفَسَاء نَفسهَا خرسة، والإعذار طَعَام الْخِتَان، والنقيعة طَعَام القادم من سَفَره، وكل طَعَام صنع لدَعْوَة مأدبة ومأدبة جَمِيعًا، والدعوة الْخَاصَّة: التقري، والعامة: الجفلى والأجفلى**.....**(4/90)**وَزعم أَبُو بكر بن عبد الرَّحْمَن أَن كل شَيْء من الْمَرْأَة عَورَة حَتَّى ظفرها، وَهِي رِوَايَة عَن أَحْمد**. وَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ: قدم الْمَرْأَة عَورَة، فَإِن صلت وقدمها مكشوفة أعادت فِي الْوَقْت عِنْد مَالك، وَكَذَلِكَ إِذا صلت وشعرها مَكْشُوف. وَعند الشَّافِعِي تعيد أبدا. وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَالثَّوْري: قدم الْمَرْأَة لَيست بِعَوْرَة فَإِن صلت وقدمها مكشوفة صحت صلَاتهَا. وَلَكِن فِيهِ رِوَايَتَانِ عَن أبي حنيفَة**..........**(4/92)**الَ ابْن حَازِم فِي كتاب** (النَّاسِخ والمنسوخ) : قد اخْتلف أهل الْعلم فِي الْإِسْفَار بِصَلَاة الصُّبْح والتغليس بهَا، فَرَأى بَعضهم الْإِسْفَار هُوَ الْأَفْضَل، وَذهب إِلَى قَوْله: (أَصْبحُوا بالصبح) ، وَرَوَاهُ محكماً، وَزعم الطَّحَاوِيّ أَن حَدِيث الْإِسْفَار نَاسخ لحَدِيث التغليس، وَأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يدْخلُونَ مغلسين وَيخرجُونَ مسفرين، وَلَيْسَ الْأَمر كَمَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ، لِأَن حَدِيث التغليس ثَابت، وَأَن النَّبِي داوم عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى فَارق الدُّنْيَا.**قلت**: يرد هَذَا مَا روينَاهُ من حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود الَّذِي أخرجه البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم، وَقد ذَكرْنَاهُ عَن قريب، وَذكرنَا أَن فِيهِ دَلِيلا على أَنه، كَانَ يسفر بِالْفَجْرِ دَائِما، وَالْأَمر مثل مَا ذكره الطَّحَاوِيّ وَلَيْسَ مثل مَا ذكره ابْن حَازِم، بَيَان ذَلِك أَن اتِّفَاق الصَّحَابَة رَضِي اتعالى عَنْهُم، بعد النَّبِي، على الْإِسْفَار بالصبح، على مَا ذكره الطَّحَاوِيّ بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَن إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ أَنه قَالَ: (مَا اجْتمع أَصْحَاب مُحَمَّد على شَيْء مَا اجْتَمعُوا على التَّنْوِير) دَلِيل وَاضح على نسخ حَدِيث التغليس، لِأَن إِبْرَاهِيم أخبر أَنهم كَانُوا اجْتَمعُوا على ذَلِك، فَلَا يجوز عندنَا، وَا أعلم، اجْتِمَاعهم على خلاف مَا قد فعله النَّبِي، إلاَّ بعد نسخ ذَلِك وَثُبُوت خِلَافه، وَالْعجب من بعض شرَّاح البُخَارِيّ أَنه يَقُول: وَوهم الطَّحَاوِيّ حَيْثُ ادّعى أَن حَدِيث: (أسفروا. .) نَاسخ لحَدِيث التغليس، وَلَيْسَ الواهم إلاَّ هُوَ، وَلَو كَانَ عِنْده إِدْرَاك مدارك الْمعَانِي لما اجترأ على مثل هَذَا الْكَلَام.**وَمِنْهَا**: أَن فِيهِ دلَالَة على خُرُوج النِّسَاء، وَهُوَ جَائِز بِشَرْط أَمن الْفِتْنَة عَلَيْهِنَّ أَو بِهن، وَكَرِهَهُ بَعضهم للشواب، وَعند أبي حنيفَة تخرج الْعَجَائِز لغير الظّهْر وَالْعصر، وَعِنْدَهُمَا: يخْرجن للْجَمِيع، وَالْيَوْم يكره للْجَمِيع، للعجائز والشواب، لظُهُور الْفساد وَعُمُوم الْفِتْنَة. وَا أعلم**..............**(4/92)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْحصار فِي** (تقريب المدارك) : من زعم أَنه مَنْسُوب إِلَى منبج فقد وهم. قلت: منبج، بِفَتْح الْمِيم وَسُكُون النُّون وَكسر الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة وَفِي آخِره جِيم: بَلْدَة من كور قنسرين بناها بعض الأكاسرة الَّذِي غلب على الشَّام، وسماها: مُنَبّه، وَبنى بهَا بَيت نَار ووكل بهَا رجلا، فعربت فَقيل: منبج، وَالنِّسْبَة إِلَيْهَا: منبجي**.......**(4/95)**وَفرق بعض الْعلمَاء بَين الصُّورَة والتمثال،** فَقَالَ: الصُّورَة تكون فِي الْحَيَوَان، والتمثال تكون فِيهِ وَفِي غَيره. وَيُقَال: التمثال مَا لَهُ جرم وشخص، وَالصُّورَة مَا كَانَ رقماً أَو تزويقاً فِي ثوب أَو حَائِط. وَقَالَ الْمُنْذِرِيّ: قيل: التماثيل الصُّور، وَقيل فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى: {وتماثيل} (سبأ: 31) إِنَّهَا صور العقبان والطواويس على كرْسِي سُلَيْمَان عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَكَانَ مُبَاحا. وَقيل: صور الْأَنْبِيَاء وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، من رُخَام أَو شبه لينشطوا فِي الْعِبَادَة بِالنّظرِ إِلَيْهِم. وَقيل: صور الْآدَمِيّين من نُحَاس، وَا تَعَالَى أعلم.**
........**(4/95)**جرى البُخَارِيّ فِي ذَلِك على عَادَته فِي ترك الْقطع فِي الشَّيْء الَّذِي فِيهِ اخْتِلَاف، لِأَن الْعلمَاء اخْتلفُوا فِي النَّهْي الْوَارِد فِي الشَّيْء، فَإِن كَانَ لِمَعْنى فِي نَفسه فَهُوَ يَقْتَضِي الْفساد فِيهِ، وَإِن كَانَ لِمَعْنى فِي غَيره فَهُوَ يَقْتَضِي الْكَرَاهَة أَو الْفساد، فِيهِ خلاف**.**وَالَّذِي ينْهَى عَنهُ من الْمَذْكُور، وَهُوَ؛ الصَّلَاة فِي ثوب مُصَور بصلبان أَو بتصاوير،**..............**(4/95)**قَالَ الْخطابِيّ: فِيهِ: دَلِيل على أَن الصُّور كلهَا مَنْهِيّ عَنْهَا، سَوَاء كَانَت أشخاصاً ماثلة أَو غير ماثلة، كَانَت فِي ستر أَو بِسَاط أَو فِي وَجه جِدَار أَو غير ذَلِك**. وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: علم من الحَدِيث النَّهْي عَن اللبَاس الَّذِي فِيهِ التصاوير بِالطَّرِيقِ الأولى، وَهَذَا كُله على الْكَرَاهَة، فَإِن من صلى فِيهِ فَصلَاته مجزئة، لِأَنَّهُ لم يعد الصَّلَاة، وَلِأَنَّهُ ذكر أَنَّهَا عرضت لَهُ، وَلم يقل: إِنَّهَا قطعتها. وَمن صلى بذلك أَو نظر إِلَيْهِ فَصلَاته مجزئة عِنْد الْعلمَاء. وَقَالَ الْمُهلب: وَإِنَّمَا أَمر باجتناب هَذَا لإحضار الْخُشُوع فِي الصَّلَاة وَقطع دواعي الشّغل**,,,,,,,,,,,**(4/97)**وَكَانَ الَّذِي أهداه إِلَى النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - أكيدر بن عبد الْملك صَاحب دومة الجندل وَذكر أَبُو نعيم أَنه أسلم وَأهْدى إِلَى النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - حلَّة سيراء وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير أهْدى لرَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَصَالَحَهُ وَلم يسلم وَهَذَا لَا خلاف فِيهِ بَين أهل السّير وَمن قَالَ أَنه أسلم فقد أَخطَأ خطأ ظَاهر أَو كَانَ نَصْرَانِيّا وَلما صَالحه النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - عَاد إِلَى حصنه وَبَقِي فِيهِ ثمَّ أَن خَالِدا أسره لما حاصر دومة الجندل أَيَّام أبي بكر رَضِي الله عَنهُ فَقتله مُشْركًا نَصْرَانِيّا وأكيدر بِضَم الْهمزَة ودومة الجندل اسْم حصن قَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي أَصْحَاب اللُّغَة يَقُولُونَ بِضَم الدَّال وَأهل الحَدِيث يفتحونها وَهُوَ اسْم مَوضِع فاصل بَين الشَّام وَالْعراق على سَبْعَة مراحل من دمشق وعَلى ثَلَاثَة عشر مرحلة من الْمَدِينَة**............**(4/98)**حُرْمَة لبس الْحَرِير للرِّجَال فِي كل الْأَحْوَال إِلَّا فِي صور تستثنى مِنْهَا فِي الْحَرْب يجوز لبسهَا للرِّجَال عِنْد أبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد. وَمِنْهَا للجرب. وَمِنْهَا لأجل الْبرد إِذا لم يجد غَيره وَقد جوز طَائِفَة من الظَّاهِرِيَّة لبسه للرِّجَال مُطلقًا وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب عبد الله بن أبي مليكَة وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِحَدِيث مسور بن مخرمَة أخرجه البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ على مَا نذكرهُ فِي مَوْضِعه وحجج الْجُمْهُور فِي ذَلِك كَثِيرَة. مِنْهَا الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور وَأخرج الطَّحَاوِيّ فِي هَذَا الْبَاب عَن خَمْسَة عشر نَفرا من الصَّحَابَة وهم عمر بن الْخطاب وَعلي بن أبي طَالب وَعبد الله بن عمر وَعبد الله بن عَمْرو وَمُعَاوِيَة بن أبي سُفْيَان وَحُذَيْفَة بن الْيَمَان وَعمْرَان بن الْحصين والبراء بن عَازِب وَعبد الله بن الزبير وَأَبُو سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ وَأنس بن مَالك**.........**(4/98)**قَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي لِبَاس الْحَرِير على عشرَة أَقْوَال: الأول محرم بِكُل حَال. وَالثَّانِي محرم إِلَّا فِي الْحَرْب. وَالثَّالِث يحرم إِلَّا فِي السّفر. وَالرَّابِع يحرم إِلَّا فِي الْمَرَض. وَالْخَامِس يحرم إِلَّا فِي الْغَزْو. وَالسَّادِس يحرم إِلَّا فِي الْعلم. وَالسَّابِع يحرم على الرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء. وَالثَّامِن يحرم لبسه من فَوق دون لبسه من أَسْفَل وَهُوَ الْفرش قَالَه أَبُو حنيفَة وَابْن الْمَاجشون. وَالتَّاسِع مُبَاح بِكُل حَال. والعاشر يحرم وَإِن خلط مَعَ غَيره كالخز. وَمِنْهَا مَا احْتج بِهِ**عضهم فِي جَوَاز الصَّلَاة فِي الثِّيَاب الْحَرِير لكَونه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - لم يعد تِلْكَ الصَّلَاة وَلَا حجَّة لَهُم فِي ذَلِك لِأَن ترك إِعَادَتهَا لكَونهَا وَقعت قبل التَّحْرِيم أما بعد فَفِيهِ اخْتِلَاف الْعلمَاء فَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا تصح صلَاته وَلكنهَا تكره وَيَأْثَم لارتكابه الْحَرَام وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم عَن مَالك من صلى فِي ثوب حَرِير يُعِيد فِي الْوَقْت إِن وجد ثوبا غَيره وَعَلِيهِ جلّ أَصْحَابه وَقَالَ أَشهب لَا إِعَادَة عَلَيْهِ فِي الْوَقْت وَلَا فِي غَيره وَهُوَ قَول أصبغ وخفف ابْن الْمَاجشون لِبَاسه فِي الْحَرْب وَالصَّلَاة للترهيب على الْعَدو والمباهات وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ إِن صلى فِيهِ وَهُوَ يعلم أَن ذَلِك لَا يجوز يُعِيد**.**........**(**4/101)**وَصَلَّى أبُو هُرَيْرَةَ عَلَى ظَهْرِ المَسْجِدِ بِصَلاَةِ الإِمَامِ**ذكره البُخَارِيّ بِصِيغَة الْجَزْم، وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن أبي عَامر عَن سعيد بن مُسلم،**قَالَ**: (**رَأَيْت سَالم بن عبد ايصلي فَوق ظهر الْمَسْجِد صَلَاة الْمغرب وَمَعَهُ رجل آخر يَعْنِي، ويأتم بِالْإِمَامِ**) .* *وَرُوِيَ عَن مُحَمَّد بن عدي عَن ابْن عون قَالَ**:* *سُئِلَ مُحَمَّد عَن الرجل يكون على ظهر بَيت يُصَلِّي بِصَلَاة الإِمَام فِي رَمَضَان،**فَقَالَ**:* *لَا أعلم بِهِ بَأْسا إلاَّ أَن يكون بَين يَدي الإِمَام**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *يكره أَن يكون مَوضِع الإِمَام أَو الْمَأْمُوم أَعلَى من مَوضِع الآخر إلاَّ إِذا أَرَادَ تَعْلِيم أَفعَال الصَّلَاة، أَو أَرَادَ الْمَأْمُوم تَبْلِيغ الْقَوْم. وَقَالَ فِي** (**الْمُهَذّب**) :* *إِذْ كره أَن يَعْلُو الإِمَام فالمأموم أولى، وَعِنْدنَا أَيْضا يكره أَن يكون الْقَوْم أَعلَى من الإِمَام. وَقَالَ ابْن حزم؛**وَقَالَ مَالك وَأَبُو حنيفَة**:* *لَا يجوز**.* *قلت**:* *لَيْسَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة هَذَا، ومذهبه أَنه يجوز وَلَكِن يكره**.* *وَقَالَ شيخ الْإِسْلَام**:* *إِنَّمَا يكره إِذا لم يكن من عذر، أما إِذا كَانَ من عذر فَلَا يكره، كَمَا فِي الْجُمُعَة إِذا كَانَ الْقَوْم على الرف وَبَعْضهمْ على الأَرْض، والرف،**بتَشْديد الْفَاء**:* *شبه الطاق، قَالَه الْجَوْهَرِي**.* *وَعَن الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *إِنَّه لَا يكره، وَعَلِيهِ عَامَّة الْمَشَايِخ**.**........**(4/102)**اخْتلفُوا فِي اسْم**:* *فلَان، الَّذِي هُوَ نجار منبره، فَفِي** (**كتاب الصَّحَابَة**)* *لِابْنِ أَمِين الطليطلي: إِن اسْم هَذَا النجار: قبيصَة المَخْزُومِي**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَيُقَال: مَيْمُون**.* *وَقَالَ**:* *وَقيل: صَلَاح غُلَام الْعَبَّاس ابْن عبد الْمطلب،**وَقَالَ ابْن بشكوال**:* *وَقيل: ميناء**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِبْرَاهِيم**.* *وَقيل**:* *باقوم، بِالْمِيم فِي آخِره**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *كَانَ رومياً غُلَاما لسَعِيد بن الْعَاصِ مَاتَ فِي حَيَاة النَّبِي، وروى أَبُو سعد فِي** (**شرف الْمُصْطَفى**)* *من طَرِيق ابْن لَهِيعَة: عَن عمَارَة بن غزيَّة عَن بعاس بن سهل عَن أَبِيه قَالَ: كَانَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ نجار وَاحِد يُقَال لَهُ مَيْمُون، فَذكر قصَّة الْمِنْبَر**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *عمله غُلَام لسعد بن عبَادَة**.* *وَقيل**:* *لامْرَأَة من الْأَنْصَار**.........**(4/104)**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *فِيهِ أَن الْعَمَل الْيَسِير لَا يفْسد الصَّلَاة، وَكَانَ الْمِنْبَر ثَلَاث مراقي، وَلَعَلَّه إِنَّمَا قَامَ على الثَّانِيَة مِنْهَا فَلَيْسَ فِي نُزُوله وصعوده إلاَّ خطوتان**.**
............**(4/106)**وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *نسخ إِمَامَة الْقَاعِد بقوله**: (**لَا يؤمَّنَّ أحد بعدِي جَالِسا**) .* *وبفعل الْخُلَفَاء بعده، وَإنَّهُ لم يؤم أحد مِنْهُم قَاعِدا. وَإِن كَانَ النّسخ لَا يُمكن بعد النَّبِي فمثابرتهم على ذَلِك تشهد بِصِحَّة نَهْيه عَن إِمَامَة الْقَاعِد بعده**هَذَا الحَدِيث أخرجه الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ ثمَّ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**سنَنَيْهِمَا**)* *عَن جَابر الْجعْفِيّ عَن الشّعبِيّ**.* *وَقَالَ الدارقطيني**:* *لم يروه عَن الشّعبِيّ غير جَابر الْجعْفِيّ وَهُوَ مَتْرُوك، والْحَدِيث مُرْسل لَا تقوم بِهِ حجَّة. وَقَالَ عبد الْحق فِي** (**أَحْكَامه**) :* *وَرَوَاهُ عَن الْجعْفِيّ مجَالد وَهُوَ أَيْضا ضَعِيف**.**
..........**(4/107)**ورد فِي بعض طرق الحَدِيث أَن النَّبِي أَخذ فِي الْقِرَاءَة من حَيْثُ انْتهى إِلَيْهِ أَبُو بكر رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ، رَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي** (**سنَنه**)* *وَأحمد فِي** (**مُسْنده**) .* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ ابْن الْقطَّان فِي كِتَابه** (**الْوَهم وَالْإِيهَام**) :* *وَهِي رِوَايَة مُرْسلَة، فَإِنَّهَا لَيست من رِوَايَة ابْن عَبَّاس عَن النَّبِي وَإِنَّمَا رَوَاهَا ابْن عَبَّاس عَن أَبِيه الْعَبَّاس عَن النَّبِي، كَذَا رَوَاهُ الْبَزَّار فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *بِسَنَد فِيهِ قيس بن الرّبيع وَهُوَ ضَعِيف، ثمَّ ذكر لَهُ مثالب فِي دينه**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَكَانَ ابْن عَبَّاس كثيرا مَا يُرْسل**.* *قلت**:* *رَوَاهُ ابْن ماجة من غير طَرِيق قيس،**فَقَالَ**:* *حدّثنا عَليّ بن مُحَمَّد،**حدّثنا وَكِيع عَن إِسْرَائِيل عَن أبي إِسْحَاق عَن الأرقم بن شُرَحْبِيل عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**: (**لما مرض رَسُول ا**)* *فَذكره إِلَى أَن قَالَ**: (**قَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس: وَأخذ رَسُول الله فِي الْقِرَاءَة من حَيْثُ كَانَ بلغ أَبُو بكر رَضِي اعنه**) .* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *وَذكر أَبُو دَاوُد هَذَا الحَدِيث من رِوَايَة جَابر وَأبي هُرَيْرَة وَعَائِشَة، وَلم يذكر صَلَاة رَسُول الله آخر مَا صلاهَا بِالنَّاسِ وَهُوَ قَاعد وَالنَّاس خَلفه قيام، وَهَذَا آخر الْأَمريْنِ من فعله، وَمن عَادَة أبي دَاوُد فِيمَا أنشأه من أَبْوَاب هَذَا الْكتاب أَن يذكر الحَدِيث فِي بَابه، وَيذكر الَّذِي يُعَارضهُ فِي بَاب آخر على إثره، وَلم أَجِدهُ فِي شَيْء من النّسخ فلست أَدْرِي كَيفَ غفل عَن ذكر هَذِه الْقِصَّة وَهِي من أُمَّهَات السّنَن، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب أَكثر الْفُقَهَاء**.* *قلت**:* *إِمَّا تَركهَا سَهوا أَو غَفلَة أَو كَانَ رَأْيه فِي هَذَا الحكم مثل مَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ الإِمَام أَحْمد، فَلذَلِك لم يذكر مَا ينْقضه. وَا تَعَالَى أعلم**.**
.........**(4/107)**وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد**:* *الْأَفْضَل أَن يكبر بعد فرَاغ الإِمَام من التَّكْبِير، لِأَن الْفَاء للتعقيب وَإِن كبر مَعَ الإِمَام أَجزَأَهُ عِنْد مُحَمَّد رِوَايَة وَاحِدَة، وَقد أَسَاءَ. وَكَذَلِكَ فِي أصح الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَن أبي يُوسُف،**وَفِي رِوَايَة**:* *لَا يصير شَارِعا، ثمَّ يَنْبَغِي أَن يكون اقترانهما فِي التَّكْبِير على قَوْله كاقتران حَرَكَة الْخَاتم والإصبع، والبعدية على قَوْلهمَا؛**أَن يُوصل ألف**:* *ا،**برَاء**:* *أكبر،**وَقَالَ شيخ الْإِسْلَام خُوَاهَر زَاده**:* *قَول أبي حنيفَة أدق وأجود، وقولهما أرْفق وأحوط، وَقَول الشَّافِعِي كقولهما. وَقَالَ الْمَاوَرْدِيّ،**فِي تَكْبِيرَة الْإِحْرَام قبل فرَاغ الإِمَام مِنْهَا**:* *لم تَنْعَقِد صلَاته وَلَو ركع بعد شُرُوع الإِمَام فِي الرُّكُوع، فَإِن قارنه أَو سابقه فقد أَسَاءَ وَلَا تبطل صلَاته، فَإِن سلم قبل إِمَامه بطلت صلَاته إلاَّ أَن يَنْوِي الْمُفَارقَة فَفِيهِ خلاف مَشْهُور**.**.........**(4/109)**ن الصَّلَاة فِي السَّفِينَة إِنَّمَا تجوز: إِذا كَانَ قَائِما**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *تجوز قَائِما وَقَاعِدا بِعُذْر وَبِغير عذر. وَبِه قَالَ الْحسن بن مَالك وَأَبُو قلَابَة وَطَاوُس، روى عَنهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة،**وروى أَيْضا عَن مُجَاهِد أَن جُنَادَة بن أبي أُميَّة قَالَ**: (**كُنَّا نغزو مَعَه لَكنا نصلي فِي السَّفِينَة قعُودا**)* *، أَو لِأَن الْغَالِب دوران الرَّأْس فَصَارَ كالمحقق، وَالْأولَى أَن يخرج إِن اسْتَطَاعَ الْخُرُوج مِنْهَا،**وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد**:* *لَا تجوز قَاعِدا إلاَّ من عذر، لِأَن الْقيام ركن فَلَا يتْرك إلاَّ من عذر، وَالْخلاف فِي غير المربوطة، فَلَو كَانَت مربوطة لم تجز قَاعِدا إِجْمَاعًا**.* *وَقيل**:* *تجوز عِنْده فِي حالتي الإجراء والإرساء وَيلْزمهُ التَّوَجُّه عِنْد الِافْتِتَاح كلما دارت السَّفِينَة لِأَنَّهَا فِي حَقه كالبيت، حَتَّى لَا يتَطَوَّع فِيهَا مومياً مَعَ الْقُدْرَة على الرُّكُوع وَالسُّجُود، بِخِلَاف رَاكب الدَّابَّة**.**وَقَالَ الحَسَنُ تُصلِّي قائِماً مَا لَمْ تَشُقَّ على أصْحَابِكَ تَدُورُ مَعَها وَإِلَّا فَقاعِداً**.**...............**(4/112)**أَن إِمَامَة الْمَرْأَة للرِّجَال لَا تصح لِأَنَّهُ إِذا كَانَ مقَامهَا مُتَأَخِّرًا عَن مرتبَة الصَّبِي فبالأولى أَن لَا تتقدمهم، وَهُوَ قَول الْجُمْهُور، خلافًا للطبري وَأبي ثَوْر، فِي إجازتهما إِمَامَة النِّسَاء مُطلقًا، وَحكى عَنْهُمَا أَيْضا إجَازَة ذَلِك فِي التَّرَاوِيح إِذا لم يُوجد قارىء غَيرهَا**.**..............**(4/312)**لحَدِيث الَّذِي رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة من حَدِيث يزِيد بن المقادم عَن أَبِيه شُرَيْح بن هانىء**: (**أَنه سَأَلَ عَائِشَة رَضِي اتعالى عَنْهَا، أَكَانَ النَّبِي يُصَلِّي على الْحَصِير؟**وَا تَعَالَى يَقُول**: {**وَجَعَلنَا جَهَنَّم للْكَافِرِينَ حَصِيرا**} (**الْإِسْرَاء: 8**)* *فَقَالَت: لَا لم يكن يُصَلِّي على الْحَصِير) وَقَالُوا: هَذَا غير صَحِيح لضعف يزِيد بن الْمِقْدَام، وَلِهَذَا بوب البُخَارِيّ بَاب الصَّلَاة على الْحَصِير، فَإِن هَذَا الحَدِيث لم يثبت عِنْده، أوردهُ لمعارضة مَا هُوَ أقوى مِنْهُ، وَالَّذِي شَذَّ فِيهِ هُوَ عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يسْجد على التُّرَاب، وَلَكِن يحمل فعله هَذَا على التَّوَاضُع**.**......**(4/113)**ن الْإِثْنَيْنِ يكونَانِ صفا وَرَاء الإِمَام، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الْعلمَاء كَافَّة إلاَّ ابْن مَسْعُود،**فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *يكون الإِمَام بَينهمَا. وَفِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة والكوفيون**.* *قلت**:* *مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة لَيْسَ كَذَلِك، بل مذْهبه أَنه إِذا أم اثْنَيْنِ يتَقَدَّم عَلَيْهِمَا، وَبِه قَالَ مُحَمَّد، واحتجا فِي ذَلِك بِهَذَا الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور فِي الْبَاب، نعم، عَن أبي يُوسُف رِوَايَة أَنه يتوسطهما**.......**قَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث لَا يَصح رَفعه، وَأما فعله هُوَ فَإِنَّمَا كَانَ لضيق الْمَسْجِد، رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ فِي** (**شرح الْآثَار**)* *بِسَنَد عَن ابْن سِيرِين أَنه قَالَ: لَا أرى ابْن مَسْعُود فعل ذَلِك إلاَّ لضيق الْمَسْجِد، أَو لعذر آخر، لَا على أَنه السّنة**.**..............**(4/115)**أَنَّهَا مَنْسُوخَة بِحَدِيث**: (**لَا يقطع الصَّلَاة شَيْء، وادرؤوا مَا اسْتَطَعْتُم**)* *، وَصلى الشَّارِع وَبَينه وَبَين الْقبْلَة عَائِشَة، رَضِي اتعالى عَنْهَا، وَكَانَت الأتان ترتع بَين يَدَيْهِ وَلم يُنكره أحد، لَكِن النّسخ لَا يُصَار إِلَيْهِ إلاَّ بِأُمُور مِنْهَا التَّارِيخ، وأنى بِهِ؟ وَذهب ابْن عَبَّاس وَعَطَاء إِلَى أَن الْمَرْأَة الَّتِي تقطع الصَّلَاة إِنَّمَا هِيَ الْحَائِض، ورد بِأَنَّهُ جَاءَ فِي رِوَايَات هَذَا الحَدِيث،**قَالَ شُعْبَة**: (**وأحسبها قَالَت: وَأَنا حَائِض**) .* *قَالَ**:* *فَإِن قلت: ورد فِي الحَدِيث**: (**يقطع الصَّلَاة الْيَهُودِيّ وَالنَّصْرَانِي  ّ والمجوسي وَالْخِنْزِير**)* *؟**قلت**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث ضَعِيف**.**
.........**(4/115)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَعرَابِي: الْجِنَازَة النعش، والجنازة الْمَيِّت. وَفِي** (**الصِّحَاح**) :* *الْعَامَّة تَقول: الْجِنَازَة،**بِالْفَتْح وَالْمعْنَى**:* *الْمَيِّت على السرير، وَفِي** (**شرح الفصيح**)* *لِابْنِ عَليّ أَحْمد بن مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن المرزوقي: الْجِنَازَة اسْم المتوفي فِي الأَصْل. وَقَالَ بَعضهم، بِفَتْح الْجِيم فِي الْمُتَوفَّى،**وَقَالَ الْخَلِيل**:* *الْجِنَازَة بِكَسْر الْجِيم: السرير، يَعْنِي سَرِير الْمَيِّت**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَر**:* *لَا يُقَال للْمَيت جَنَازَة حَتَّى يكون على نعش، وَلَا يُقَال للنعش جَنَازَة حَتَّى يكون عَلَيْهَا ميت**.* *..........**(4/117)**وَذكر مُحَمَّد بن أسلم الطوسي فِي كِتَابه** (**تَعْظِيم قدر الصَّلَاة**) :* *عَن خَلاد بن يحيى عَن عبد ابْن المحرز عَن يزِيد بن الْأَصَم عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة**: (**أَن النَّبِي سجد على كور عمَامَته**) .* *قَالَ ابْن أسلم**:* *هَذَا سَنَد ضَعِيف**قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (الْمعرفَة) : أما مَا روى أَن النَّبِي كَانَ يسْجد على كور عمَامَته فَلَا يثبت مِنْهُ شَيْء. قلت: حَدِيث ابْن عمر وَابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن أبي أوفى جِيَاد، وَمَا كَانَ مِنْهُ من الضَّعِيف يشْتَد بِالْقَوِيّ،**.........**(**4/120)**الَ اتعالى فِي سُورَة الْمَائِدَة**: {**فَاغْسِلُوا وُجُوهكُم وَأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى الْمرَافِق**} (**النِّسَاء: 34،**والمائدة**: 6)* *الْآيَة، فَلَو كَانَ إِسْلَام جرير مُتَقَدما على نزُول الْمَائِدَة لاحتمل كَون حَدِيثه فِي مسح الْخُف مَنْسُوخا بِآيَة الْمَائِدَة، فَلَمَّا كَانَ إِسْلَامه مُتَأَخِّرًا علمنَا أَن حَدِيثه يعْمل بِهِ، وَهُوَ مُبين أَن المُرَاد بِآيَة الْمَائِدَة غير صَاحب الْخُف، فَتكون السّنة مخصصة لِلْآيَةِ. وَفِي** (**سنَن الْبَيْهَقِيّ**) :* *عَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن أدهم رَضِي اعنه،**قَالَ**:* *مَا سَمِعت فِي الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ أحسن من حَدِيث جرير رَضِي اعنه، وَقد ورد مؤرخاً بِحجَّة الْوَدَاع فِي حَدِيث الطَّبَرَانِيّ كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ**.**وَاعْلَم أَنه وَردت فِي الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ عدَّة أَحَادِيث تبلغ التَّوَاتُر على رَأْي كثير من الْعلمَاء**.* *قَالَ الْمَيْمُونِيّ**:* *عَن أَحْمد: فِيهَا سَبْعَة وَثَلَاثُونَ صحابياً**.* *وَفِي رِوَايَة الْحسن بن مُحَمَّد عَنهُ**:* *أَرْبَعُونَ، كَذَا قَالَه الْبَزَّار فِي** (**مُسْنده**) .* *وَقَالَ ابْن أبي حَاتِم**:* *أحد وَأَرْبَعُونَ صحابياً. وَفِي** (**الْأَشْرَاف**)* *عَن الْحسن: حَدثنِي بِهِ سَبْعُونَ صحابياً**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *مسح على الْخُفَّيْنِ سَائِر أهل بدر وَالْحُدَيْبِيَ  ة، وَغَيرهم من الْمُهَاجِرين وَالْأَنْصَار وَسَائِر الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وفقهاء الْأَمْصَار وَعَامة أهل الْعلم والأثر، وَلَا يُنكره إلاَّ مخذول مُبْتَدع خَارج عَن جمَاعَة الْمُسلمين. وَفِي** (**الْبَدَائِع**) :* *الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ جَائِز عِنْد عَامَّة الْفُقَهَاء وَعَامة الصَّحَابَة إلاَّ مَا رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس: إِنَّه لَا يجوز، وَهُوَ قَول الرافضة**.* *ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *رُوِيَ عَن الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ أَنه قَالَ**أدْركْت سبعين بَدْرِيًّا من الصَّحَابَة رَضِي اتعالى عَنْهُم، كلهم يرَوْنَ الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ، وَلِهَذَا رَآهُ أَبُو حنيفَة من شَرَائِط السّنة وَالْجَمَاعَة،**فَقَالَ**:* *مِنْهَا أَن تفضل الشَّيْخَيْنِ، وتحب الختنين، وَترى الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْنِ، وَأَن لَا تحرم نَبِيذ الْجَرّ يَعْنِي المثلث**.* *وَرُوِيَ عَنهُ أَنه قَالَ**:* *مَا قلت بِالْمَسْحِ حَتَّى جَاءَنِي مثل ضوء النَّهَار، فَكَانَ الْجُحُود ردا على كبار الصَّحَابَة، ونسبته إيَّاهُم إِلَى الْخَطَأ فَكَانَ بِدعَة،**وَلِهَذَا قَالَ الْكَرْخِي**:* *أَخَاف الْكفْر على من لَا يرى الْمسْح على الْخُفَّيْ**........**(4/130)**وَقد اخْتلف الْمُفَسِّرُونَ فِي المُرَاد بالْمقَام مَا هُوَ؟**فَقَالَ ابْن أبي حَاتِم**:* *حدّثنا عَمْرو بن شيبَة النميري حدّثنا أَبُو خلف،**يَعْنِي**:* *عبد ابْن عِيسَى، حدّثنا دَاوُد بن أبي هِنْد عَن مُجَاهِد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس** {**وَاتَّخذُوا من مقَام إِبْرَاهِيم مصلى**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 521**)* *قَالَ: مقَام إِبْرَاهِيم الْحرم كُله، وَرُوِيَ عَن مُجَاهِد وَعَطَاء مثل ذَلِك**.* *وَقَالَ السّديّ**:* *الْمقَام: الْحجر الَّذِي وَضعته زَوْجَة إِسْمَاعِيل تَحت قدم إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، حَتَّى غسلت رَأسه، حَكَاهُ الْقُرْطُبِيّ وَضَعفه وَرجح غَيره، وَحَكَاهُ الرَّازِيّ فِي** (**تَفْسِيره**)* *عَن الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَقَتَادَة وَالربيع بن أنس،**وَقَالَ ابْن أبي حَاتِم**:* *حدّثنا الْحسن بن مُحَمَّد بن الصَّباح حدّثنا عبد الْوَهَّاب بن عَطاء عَن ابْن جريج عَن جَعْفَر بن مُحَمَّد عَن أَبِيه سمع جَابِرا يحدث عَن حجَّة النَّبِي قَالَ**: (**لما طَاف النَّبِي قَالَ لَهُ عمر رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ: هَذَا مقَام أَبينَا إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام؟**قَالَ**:* *نعم**.* *قَالَ**:* *أَفلا نتخذه مصلى؟**فَأنْزل اعز وَجل**: {**وَاتَّخذُوا من مقَام إِبْرَاهِيم مصلى**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 52


**(4/130)وَقد اخْتلف الْمُفَسِّرُونَ فِي المُرَاد بالْمقَام مَا هُوَ؟فَقَالَ ابْن أبي حَاتِم: حدّثنا عَمْرو بن شيبَة النميري حدّثنا أَبُو خلف،يَعْنِي: عبد ابْن عِيسَى، حدّثنا دَاوُد بن أبي هِنْد عَن مُجَاهِد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس {وَاتَّخذُوا من مقَام إِبْرَاهِيم مصلى} (الْبَقَرَة: 521) قَالَ: مقَام إِبْرَاهِيم الْحرم كُله، وَرُوِيَ عَن مُجَاهِد وَعَطَاء مثل ذَلِك. وَقَالَ السّديّ: الْمقَام: الْحجر الَّذِي وَضعته زَوْجَة إِسْمَاعِيل تَحت قدم إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، حَتَّى غسلت رَأسه، حَكَاهُ الْقُرْطُبِيّ وَضَعفه وَرجح غَيره، وَحَكَاهُ الرَّازِيّ فِي (تَفْسِيره) عَن الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَقَتَادَة وَالربيع بن أنس،وَقَالَ ابْن أبي حَاتِم: حدّثنا الْحسن بن مُحَمَّد بن الصَّباح حدّثنا عبد الْوَهَّاب بن عَطاء عَن ابْن جريج عَن جَعْفَر بن مُحَمَّد عَن أَبِيه سمع جَابِرا يحدث عَن حجَّة النَّبِي قَالَ: (لما طَاف النَّبِي قَالَ لَهُ عمر رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ: هَذَا مقَام أَبينَا إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام؟قَالَ: نعم. قَالَ: أَفلا نتخذه مصلى؟فَأنْزل اعز وَجل: {وَاتَّخذُوا من مقَام إِبْرَاهِيم مصلى} (الْبَقَرَة: 521)..........(4/132)وَفِيه اسْتِحْبَاب الصَّلَاة رَكْعَتَيْنِ فِي الْبَيْت فَإِن بِلَالًا أخبر فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث أَنه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - صلى فِيهِ رَكْعَتَيْنِ قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ أجمع أهل الحَدِيث على الْأَخْذ بِرِوَايَة بِلَال لِأَنَّهُ مُثبت وَمَعَهُ زِيَادَة علم فَوَجَبَ تَرْجِيحه وَأما نفي من نفى كأسامة فسببه أَنهم لما دخلُوا الْكَعْبَة أغلقوا الْبَاب وَاشْتَغلُوا بِالدُّعَاءِ فَرَأى أُسَامَة النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يَدْعُو فاشتغل هُوَ أَيْضا بِالدُّعَاءِ فِي نَاحيَة من نواحي الْبَيْت وَرَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فِي نَاحيَة أُخْرَى وبلال قريب مِنْهُ ثمَّ صلى النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فَرَآهُ بِلَال بِقُرْبِهِ وَلم يره أُسَامَة لبعده مَعَ خفَّة الصَّلَاة وإغلاق الْبَاب واشتغاله بِالدُّعَاءِ وَجَاز لَهُ نَفيهَا عملا بظنه وَقَالَ بعض الْعلمَاء يحْتَمل أَنه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - دخل الْبَيْت مرَّتَيْنِ فَمرَّة صلى فِيهِ وَمرَّة دَعَا فَلم يُصَلِّي وَلم تتضاد الْأَخْبَار (قلت) روى الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ " دخل رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - الْبَيْت فصلى بَين الساريتين رَكْعَتَيْنِ ثمَّ خرج فصلى بَين الْبَاب وَالْحجر رَكْعَتَيْنِ ثمَّ قَالَ هَذِه الْقبْلَة ثمَّ دخل مرّة أُخْرَى فَقَامَ فِيهِ يَدْعُو ثمَّ خرج وَلم يصلوَفِيه حجَّة على ابْن جرير الطَّبَرِيّ حَيْثُ قَالَ بِعَدَمِ جَوَاز الصَّلَاة فِي الْكَعْبَة فرضا كَانَ أَو نفلا وَقَالَ مَالك لَا تصلى فِيهِ الْفَرِيضَة وَلَا رَكعَتَا الطّواف الْوَاجِب فَإِن صلى أعَاد فِي الْوَقْت وَيجوز أَن يُصَلِّي فِيهِ النَّافِلَة وَفِي المسالك لِابْنِ الْعَرَبِيّ روى مُحَمَّد عَن أصبغ أَن من صلى فِي الْبَيْت أعَاد أبدا وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد لَا إِعَادَة عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ أَشهب من صلى على ظهر الْبَيْت أعَاد أبدا وَعند أبي حنيفَة يجوز الْفَرْض وَالنَّفْل فِيهِ وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي.........(4/139)وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: وَاخْتلفُوا فِي جَوَاز السَّهْو عَلَيْهِ فِي الْأُمُور الَّتِي لَا تتَعَلَّق بالبلاغ وَبَيَانأَحْكَام الشَّرْع من أَفعاله وعاداته وأذكار قلبه، فجوزه الْجُمْهُور. وَأما السَّهْو فِي الْأَقْوَال البلاغية فَأَجْمعُوا على مَنعه كَمَا أَجمعُوا على امْتنَاع تَعَمّده. وَأما السَّهْو فِي الْأَقْوَال الدُّنْيَوِيَّة  ، وَفِيمَا لَيْسَ سَبيله الْبَلَاغ من الْكَلَام الَّذِي لَا يتَعَلَّق بِالْأَحْكَامِ وَلَا أَخْبَار الْقِيَامَة وَمَا يتَعَلَّق بهَا، وَلَا يُضَاف إِلَى وَحي فجوزه قوم، إِذْ لَا مفْسدَة فِيهِ. قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: وَالْحق الَّذِي لَا شكّ فِيهِ تَرْجِيح قَول من منع ذَلِك على الْأَنْبِيَاء فِي كل خبر من الْأَخْبَار، كَمَا لَا يجوز عَلَيْهِم خلف فِي خبر لَا عمدا وَلَا سَهوا، لَا فِي صِحَة وَلَا فِي مرض، وَلَا رضى وَلَا غضب. وَأما جَوَاز السَّهْو فِي الاعتقادات فِي أُمُور الدُّنْيَا فَغير مُمْتَنع.وَمِنْهَا: أَن فِيهِ جَوَاز النسْيَان فِي الْأَفْعَال على الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَاتَّفَقُوا على أَنهم لَا يقرونَ عَلَيْهِ بل يعلمهُمْ اتعالى بِهِ. وَقَالَ الْأَكْثَرُونَ: شَرطه تنبيهه على الْفَوْر أَي مُتَّصِلا بالحادثة، وجوزت طَائِفَة تَأْخِير مُدَّة حَيَاته. فَإِن قلت: مَا الْفرق بَين السَّهْو وَالنِّسْيَان؟قيل: النسْيَان غَفلَة الْقلب عَن الشَّيْء، والسهو غَفلَة الشَّيْء عَن الْقلب،فَفِي هَذَا قَالَ قوم: كَانَ النَّبِي لَا يسهو وَلَا ينسى، فَلذَلِك نفى عَن نَفسه النسْيَان فِي حَدِيث ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ، (بقوله: لم أنس) ، لِأَن فِيهِ غَفلَة، وَلم يغْفل. وَقَالَ الْقشيرِي: يبعد الْفرق بَينهمَا فِي اسْتِعْمَال اللُّغَة، وَكَأَنَّهُ يتلوح من اللَّفْظ على أَن النيسان عدم الذّكر لأمر لَا يتَعَلَّق بِالصَّلَاةِ، والسهو عدم الذّكر لَا لأجل الْإِعْرَاض. وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: لَا نسلم الْفرق،وَلَئِن سلم فقد أضَاف النسْيَان إِلَى نَفسه فِي غير مَا مَوضِع كَقَوْلِه: (إِنَّمَا أَنا بشر أنسى كَمَا تنسون فَإِذا نسيت فذكروني).......(4/140)وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر مَا ملخصه: إِن الْكَلَام لغير مصلحَة الصَّلَاة يَنْقَسِم خَمْسَة أَقسَام:الأول: الْكَلَام جَاهِلا بِتَحْرِيمِهِ فِيهَا. قَالَ القَاضِي فِي (الْجَامِع) : لَا أعرف عَن أحد نصا فِيهِ، وَيحْتَمل أَن لَا تبطل.الثَّانِي: الْكَلَام نَاسِيا وَهُوَ على نَوْعَيْنِ: أَحدهمَا: أَن ينسى أَنه فِي الصَّلَاة،فَفِيهِ رِوَايَتَانِ: إِحْدَاهمَا: لَا تبطل، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ. وَالْأُخْرَى: تبطل، وَهُوَ قَول النَّخعِيّ وَقَتَادَة وَحَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَان وَأَصْحَاب الرَّأْي. وَالنَّوْع الآخر: أَن يظنّ أَن صلَاته تمت فيتكلم، فَإِن كَانَ سَلاما لَا تبطل رِوَايَة وَاحِدَة،وإلاَّ فالمنصوص عَن أَحْمد: إِن كَانَ لأمر الصَّلَاة لَا تبطل،وَإِن كَانَ لغير أمرهَا مثل: إسقني يَا غُلَام مَاء، تبطل. وَعنهُ رِوَايَة ثَانِيَة أَنَّهَا تفْسد بِكُل حَال، وَهَذَا مَذْهَب أَصْحَاب الرَّأْي،وَفِيه رِوَايَة ثَالِثَة: أَنَّهَا لَا تبطل بالْكلَام فِي تِلْكَ الْحَال بِحَال، سَوَاء كَانَ من شَأْن الصَّلَاة أَو لم يكن، إِمَامًا كَانَ أَو مَأْمُوما، وَهَذَا مَذْهَب مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ. وَتخرج رِوَايَة رَابِعَة وَهُوَ أَن الْمُتَكَلّم إِن كَانَ إِمَامًا تكلم لمصْلحَة الصَّلَاة لم تفْسد، وَإِن تكلم غَيره فَسدتْ.
قسم الْخَامِس: أَن يتَكَلَّم لإِصْلَاح الصَّلَاة، وَجُمْلَته أَن من سلم من نقص فِي صلَاته يظنّ نها قد تمت،ثمَّ تكلم فَفِيهِ ثَلَاث رِوَايَات: إِحْدَاهَا: لَا تفْسد إِذا كَانَ لشأن الصَّلَاة. وَالثَّانيَِة: تفْسد، وَهُوَ قَول الْخلال وَأَصْحَاب الرَّأْي. وَالثَّالِثَة: صَلَاة الإِمَام لَا تفْسد، وَصَلَاة الْمَأْمُوم الَّذِي تكلم تفْسد انْتهى.وَمذهب أَصْحَابنَا أَنه: لَا يجوز الْكَلَام فِي الصَّلَاة إلاَّ بِالتَّكْبِيرِ وَالتَّسْبِيح والتهليل وَقِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن، وَلَا يجوز أَن يتَكَلَّم فِيهَا لأجل شَيْء حدث من الإِمَام فِي الصَّلَاة، وَالْكَلَام يبطل الصَّلَاة سَوَاء كَانَ عَامِدًا أَو نَاسِيا أَو جَاهِلا، وَسَوَاء كَانَ إِمَامًا أَو مُنْفَردا، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَقَتَادَة، وَحَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَان وَعبد ابْن وهب وَابْن نَافِع من أَصْحَاب مَالك، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِحَدِيث مُعَاوِيَة بن الحكم السّلمِيّ أخرجه مُسلم مطولا،وَفِيه: (إِن هَذِه الصَّلَاة لَا يصلح فِيهَا شَيْء من كَلَام النَّاس إِنَّمَا هُوَ التَّسْبِيح وَالتَّكْبِير وَقِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن) ، وَأخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ أَيْضا، وَهَذَا نَص صَرِيح على تَحْرِيم الْكَلَام فِي الصَّلَاة سَوَاء كَانَ عَامِدًا أَو نَاسِيا، لحَاجَة أَو غَيرهَا، وَسَوَاء كَانَ لمصْلحَة الصَّلَاة أَو غَيرهَا. فَإِن احْتَاجَ إِلَى تَنْبِيه إِمَام وَنَحْوه سبح إِن كَانَ رجلا، وصفقت إِن كَانَت امْرَأَة،وَذَلِكَ لقَوْله: (من نابه شَيْء فِي الصَّلَاة فَلْيقل: سُبْحَانَ ا، وَإِنَّمَا التصفيق للنِّسَاء وَالتَّسْبِيح للرِّجَال) ، رَوَاهُ سهل بن سعد، أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ عَنهُ، وَأخرجه البُخَارِيّ مطولا،وَلَفظه: (أَيهَا النَّاس مَا لكم حِين نابكم شَيْء فِي الصَّلَاة أَخَذْتُم فِي التصفيق؟ وَإِنَّمَا التصفيق للنِّسَاء،من نابه شَيْء فِي صلَاته فَلْيقل: سُبْحَانَ ا،فَإِنَّهُ لَا يسمعهُ أحد حِين يَقُول: سُبْحَانَ ا، إِلَّا الْتفت........(ج4/ص 143)هُوَ أَن الرجل إِذا اجْتهد فِي الْقبْلَة فصلى إِلَى غَيرهَا فَهَل يُعِيد أم لَا؟فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَالشعْبِيّ وَعَطَاء وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وَحَمَّاد: لَا يُعِيد، وَبِه قَالَ الثَّوْريّ وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب البُخَارِيّ. وَعَن مَالك كَذَلِك،وَعنهُ: يُعِيد فِي الْوَقْت اسْتِحْسَانًا. وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر؛ وَهُوَ قَول الْحسن وَالزهْرِيّ،وَقَالَ الْمُغيرَة: يُعِيد أبدا. وَعَن حميد بن عبد الرَّحْمَن وطاووس وَالزهْرِيّ: يُعِيد فِي الْوَقْت. وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي: إِن فرغ من صلَاته ثمَّ بَان لَهُ أَنه صلى إِلَى الْمغرب اسْتَأْنف الصَّلَاة، وَإِن لم يبن لَهُ ذَلِك إلاَّ بِاجْتِهَادِهِ فَلَا إِعَادَة عَلَيْهِ. وَفِي (التَّوْضِيح) : وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي: إِن لم يتَيَقَّن الْخَطَأ فَلَا إِعَادَة عَلَيْهِ،وَإِلَّا أعَاد وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه من حَدِيث أَنه قَالَ: (كُنَّا مَعَ النَّبِي فِي سفر فغيمت السَّمَاء وأشكلت علينا الْقبْلَة فصليناه وَأَعْلَمنَا، فَلَمَّا طلعت الشَّمْس إِذا نَحن قد صلينَا إِلَى غير الْقبْلَة، فَذَكرنَا ذَلِك للنَّبِي فَأنْزل اتعالى {فإينما توَلّوا فثم وَجه ا} (الْبَقَرَة: 511)) . وروى الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي (الْمعرفَة) من حَدِيث جَابر: (أَنهم صلوا فِي لَيْلَة مظْلمَة كل رجل مِنْهُم على حياله،فَذكرُوا ذَلِك للنَّبِي فَقَالَ: (مَضَت صَلَاتكُمْ) ، وَنزلت {فأينما توَلّوا فثم وَجه ا} (الْبَقَرَة: 511) ويحتج بِهَذَيْنِ الْحَدِيثين لما ذهب إِلَيْهِ أَبُو حنيفَة وَمن تبعه فِي الْمَسْأَلَة الْمَذْكُورَة. فَإِن قلت: قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: لَيْسَ إِسْنَاده بِذَاكَ. وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: حَدِيث جَابر ضَعِيف قلت: رُوِيَ حَدِيث جَابر من ثَلَاث طرق: إِحْدَاهَا أخرجه الْحَاكِم فِي (الْمُسْتَدْرك) عَن مُحَمَّد بن سَالم عَن عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح عَنهُ،ثمَّ قَالَ: هَذَا حَدِيث صَحِيح، وَمُحَمّد بن سَالم لَا أعرفهُ بعدالة وَلَا جرح.......(4/143)وَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس،رَضِي اتعالى عَنْهُمَا: لما توفّي النَّجَاشِيّ جَاءَ جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام إِلَى النَّبِي،فَقَالَ: إِن النَّجَاشِيّ توفّي فصل عَلَيْهِ. فَقَالَ الصَّحَابَة فِي أنفسهم: كَيفَ نصلي على رجل مَاتَ وَلم يصلِّ إِلَى قبلتنا؟ وَكَانَ النَّجَاشِيّ يُصَلِّي إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس إِلَى أَن مَاتَ، فَنزلت الْآيَة. وَقَالَ قَتَادَة: هَذِه الْآيَة مَنْسُوخَة بقوله: {وَحَيْثُ مَا كُنْتُم فَوَلوا وُجُوهكُم شطره} .............(4:/145)صلت الْمُوَافقَة لَهُ فِي أَشْيَاء غير هَذِه الثَّلَاث. مِنْهَا فِي أُسَارَى بدر حَيْثُ كَانَ رَأْيه أَن لَا يفدون فَنزل {مَا كَانَ لنَبِيّ أَن يكون لَهُ أسرى} وَمِنْهَا فِي منع الصَّلَاة على الْمُنَافِقين فَنزل {وَلَا تصل على أحد مِنْهُم مَاتَ أبدا} وَمِنْهَا فِي تَحْرِيم الْخمر. وَمِنْهَا مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد الطَّيَالِسِيّ من حَدِيث حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة حَدثنَا عَليّ بن زيد " عَن أنس قَالَ عمر وَافَقت رَبِّي فِي أَربع " وَذكر مَا فِي البُخَارِيّ قَالَ " وَنزلت {وَلَقَد خلقنَا الْإِنْسَان من سلالة من طين} إِلَى قَوْله {ثمَّ أَنْشَأْنَاهُ خلقا آخر} فَقلت أَنا {تبَارك الله أحسن الْخَالِقِينَ} فَنزلت كَذَلِك ". وَمِنْهَا فِي شَأْن عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا " لما قَالَ أهل الْإِفْك مَا قَالُوا فَقَالَ يَا رَسُول الله من زوجكها فَقَالَ الله تَعَالَى قَالَ أفتنظر أَن رَبك دلّس عَلَيْك فِيهَا {سُبْحَانَكَ هَذَا بهتان عَظِيم} فَأنْزل الله ذَلِك " ذكره الْمُحب الطَّبَرِيّ فِي أَحْكَامه وَقد ذكر أَبُو بكر ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ أَن الْمُوَافقَة فِي أحد عشر موضعا (قلت) يشْهد لذَلِك مَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ مصححا من حَدِيث ابْن عمر " مَا نزل بِالنَّاسِ أَمر قطّ فَقَالُوا فِيهِ وَقَالَ فِيهِ عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ إِلَّا نزل فِيهِ الْقُرْآن على نَحْو مَا قَالَ عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ وَهَذَا يدل على كَثْرَة مُوَافَقَته فَإِذا كَانَ كَذَلِك فَكيف نَص على الثَّلَاث فِي الْعدَد (قلت) التَّخْصِيص بِالْعدَدِ لَا يدل على نفي الزَّائِد وَقيل يحْتَمل أَنه ذكر ذَلِك قبل أَن يُوَافق فِي أَربع وَمَا زَاد وَفِيه نظر لِأَن عمر أخبر بِهَذَا بعد موت النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فَلَا يتَّجه مَا ذكر من ذَلِك وَيُقَال يحْتَمل أَن الرَّاوِي اعتنى بِذكر الثَّلَاث دون مَا سواهَا لغَرَض.......(4/145)وَقَالَ ابْن جرير حَدثنَا بشر بن معَاذ حَدثنَا يزِيد بن زُرَيْع حَدثنَا سعيد عَن قَتَادَة {وَاتَّخذُوا من مقَام إِبْرَاهِيم مصلى} إِنَّمَا أمروا أَن يصلوا عِنْده وَلم يؤمروا بمسحه وَلَقَد تكلفت هَذِه الْأمة شَيْئا مَا تكلفته الْأُمَم قبلهَا وَلَقَد ذكر لنا من رأى أثر عقبه وأصابعه فِيهَا فَمَا زَالَت هَذِه الْأمة يمسحونه حَتَّى اخلولق وانمحى...........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الأحد 
الموافق : 28/ ذو القعدة /1441 هجري
الموافق : 19/ يوليو / 2020 ميلادي 

*(**4/151)**أثر ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *الْفرق حَيْثُ قَالَ: إِن كَانَ رطبا فاغسله وَإِن كَانَ يَابسا فَلَا،**أَي**:* *فَلَا يَضرك وَطْؤُهُ**ذكره البُخَارِيّ مُعَلّقا، وَوَصله ابْن أبي شيبَة بِسَنَد صَحِيح،**وَقَالَ فِي آخِره**:* *وَإِن كَانَ يَابسا لم يضرّهُ**.**........**(4/152)**جزم النَّوَوِيّ بِالْمَنْعِ فِي كل حَالَة دَاخل الصَّلَاة وخارجها، وَسَوَاء كَانَ فِي الْمَسْجِد أَو غَيره،**وَنقل عَن مَالك أَنه قَالَ**:* *لَا بَأْس بِهِ خَارج الصَّلَاة، وروى عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن ابْن مَسْعُود أَنه كره أَن يبصق عَن يَمِينه وَلَيْسَ فِي الصَّلَاة. وَعَن معَاذ بن جبل،**قَالَ**:* *مَا بصقت عَن يَمِيني مُنْذُ أسلمت، وَعَن عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز أَنه نهى ابْنه عَنهُ مُطلقًا، وَهَذِه كلهَا تشهد للْمَنْع مُطلقًا**.* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *النَّهْي عَن البصاق عَن الْيَمين فِي الصَّلَاة إِنَّمَا هُوَ مَعَ إِمْكَان غَيره، فَإِن تعذر فَلهُ ذَلِك**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *إِن كَانَ عَن يسَاره وَاحِد فَلَا يبزق فِي وَاحِد من الْجِهَتَيْنِ، لَكِن تَحت**قدمه أَو ثَوْبه،**وَقد روى أَبُو دَاوُد عَن طَارق بن عبد االمحاربي قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول ا**: (**إِذا قَامَ الرجل إِلَى الصَّلَاة، أَو إِذا صلى أحدكُم، فَلَا يبزق أَمَامه وَلَا عَن يَمِينه، وَلَكِن عَن تِلْقَاء يسَاره إِن كَانَ فَارغًا، أَو تَحت قدمه الْيُسْرَى ثمَّ ليقل بِهِ**) .* *وَهَذَا الحَدِيث يُؤَيّد مَا قَالَه الْخطابِيّ**........**(4/153)**وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي المُرَاد بدفن البزاق، فالجمهور على أَنه الدّفن فِي تُرَاب الْمَسْجِد ورمله وحصائه إِن كَانَت فِيهِ هَذِه الْأَشْيَاء وإلاَّ يُخرجهُ. وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول ا**: (**من دخل هَذَا الْمَسْجِد فبزق فِيهِ أَو تنخم فليحفر فليدفنه. فَإِن لم يفعل فليبزق فِي ثَوْبه ثمَّ ليخرج بِهِ**)**ن ابْن عَبَّاس يرفعهُ**: (**البزاق فِي الْمَسْجِد خطية وكفارته دَفنه**)* *، وَإِسْنَاده ضَعِيف**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هَذَا فِي غير الْمَسْجِد، وَأما الْمُصَلِّي فِي الْمَسْجِد فَلَا يبزق إلاَّ فِي ثَوْبه، ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة إِن ذَلِك كَانَ فِي الْمَسْجِد، وروى أَحْمد فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *من حَدِيث سعد بن أبي وَقاص مَرْفُوعا بِإِسْنَاد حسن**: (**من تنخم فِي الْمَسْجِد فليغيب نخامته أَن تصيب جلد مُؤمن أَو ثَوْبه فتؤذيه**) .* *وروى أَحْمد أَيْضا، وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ بِإِسْنَاد حسن من حَدِيث أبي أُمَامَة مَرْفُوعا،**قَالَ**: (**من تنخع فِي الْمَسْجِد فَلم يدفنه فسيئة، وَإِن دَفنه فحسنة**) .* *وَفِي حَدِيث مُسلم عَن ابي ذَر**: (**وَوجدت فِي مساوىء أَعمال أمتِي النخامة تكون فِي الْمَسْجِد وَلَا تدفن**) .* *وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *فَلم يثبت لَهَا حكم السَّيئَة بِمُجَرَّد إيقاعها فِي الْمَسْجِد، بل بِهِ وبتركها غير مدفونة،**وروى سعيد بن مَنْصُور**: (**عَن أبي عُبَيْدَة أَنه تنخم فِي الْمَسْجِد لَيْلَة فنسي أَن يدفنها حَتَّى رَجَعَ إِلَى منزله، فَأخذ شعلة من نَار ثمَّ جَاءَ فطلبها حَتَّى دَفنهَا،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *الْحَمد الَّذِي لم يكْتب عليَّ خَطِيئَة اللَّيْلَة**)* *......**(4/158)**لْمُسَابقَة وَهِي السَّبق الَّذِي يشْتَرك فِي الِاثْنَان، وَبَاب المفاعلة يَقْتَضِي ذَلِك، وَالْخَيْل الَّتِي أضمرت هِيَ الَّتِي كَانَت الْمُسَابقَة بَينهَا، وَكَانَ فرس النَّبِي، صلى اتعالى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**بَينهَا يُسمى**:* *السكب، وَكَانَ أغر محجلاً طلق الْيَمين لَهُ مسحة، وَهُوَ أول فرس ملكه، وَأول فرس غزا عَلَيْهِ، وَاشْتَرَاهُ من أَعْرَابِي من بني فَزَارَة بِعشر أَوَاقٍ،**وَكَانَ إسمه عِنْد الْأَعرَابِي**:* *الضرس،**فَسَماهُ رَسُول اصلى اتعالى عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسلم**:* *السكب، وسابق عَلَيْهِ فَسبق وَفَرح بِهِ، وَهُوَ أول فرس سَابق عَلَيْهِ فَسبق وَفَرح الْمُسلمُونَ بِهِ**..........**(4/159)**جَوَاز الْمُسَابقَة بَين الْخُيُول وَجَوَاز تضميرها وتمرينها على الجري، وإعدادها لذَلِك لينْتَفع بهَا عِنْد الْحَاجة فِي الْقِتَال كراً وفراً، وَهَذَا إِجْمَاع، وَعَن الشَّافِعِيَّة أَنَّهَا سنة،**وَقيل**:* *مُبَاح، وَكَانَت الْجَاهِلِيَّة يفعلونها فأقرها الْإِسْلَام، وَلَا يخْتَص جَوَازهَا بِالْخَيْلِ، خلافًا لقوم، والْحَدِيث مَحْمُول على مَا إِذا كَانَ بِغَيْر رهان،**وَالْفُقَهَاء شرطُوا فِيهَا شُرُوطًا مِنْهَا**:* *جَوَاز الرِّهَان من جَانب وَاحِد، وَمن الْجَانِبَيْنِ قمار إلاَّ بِمُحَلل، وَقد علم فِي مَوْضِعه، وَلَيْسَ فِي الحَدِيث دلَالَة على جَوَاز ذَلِك وَلَا على مَنعه**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *إِنَّه سَابق بَين الْخَيل على حلل أَتَتْهُ من الْيمن، فَأعْطى السَّابِق ثَلَاث حلل وَأعْطى الثَّانِي حلتين وَالثَّالِث حلَّة وَالرَّابِع دِينَارا، وَالْخَامِس درهما، وَالسَّادِس فضَّة**.* *وَقَالَ**: (**بَارك افيك. وَفِي كلكُمْ وَفِي السَّابِق والفسكل**) .* *قلت**:* *الفسكل،**بِكَسْر الْفَاء وَسُكُون السِّين الْمُهْملَة بَينهمَا وَفِي آخِره اللَّام**:* *وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَجِيء فِي الجلبة آخر الْخَيل**.**..........**(4/160)**ذ**كر أَبُو مُحَمَّد بن قُتَيْبَة فِي غَرِيب الحَدِيث تأليفه فِي هَذَا أَنه لما خرج رأى أقناء معلقَة فِي الْمَسْجِد وَكَانَ أَمر بَين كل حَائِط بقنو يعلق فِي الْمَسْجِد ليَأْكُل مِنْهُ من لَا شَيْء لَهُ وَقَالَ ثَابت فِي كتاب الدَّلَائِل وَكَانَ عَلَيْهَا على عَهده - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - معَاذ بن جبل رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ انْتهى**.............**(4/161)**أما الْبَحْرين فَهُوَ تَثْنِيَة بَحر فِي الأَصْل وَهِي بَلْدَة مَشْهُورَة بَين الْبَصْرَة وعمان وَهِي هجر وَأَهْلهَا عبد الْقَيْس بن أفصى بن دعمى بن جديلة بن أَسد بن ربيعَة بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض قيل بَينهَا وَبَين الْبَصْرَة أَرْبَعَة وَثَمَانُونَ فرسخا. وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد الْبكْرِيّ لما صَالح أَهله رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - أَمر عَلَيْهِم الْعَلَاء بن الْحَضْرَمِيّ وَزعم أَبُو الْفرج فِي تَارِيخه أَنَّهَا رِيبَة وَأَن ساكنيها معظمهم مطحولون وَأنْشد**(**وَمن يسكن الْبَحْرين يعظم طحاله ... ويغبط بِمَا فِي جَوْفه وَهُوَ ساغب**)**..........**(4/164)**وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *الصَّحِيح أَن الْقَاذِف: عُوَيْمِر، وَالَّذِي ذكر فِي حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس من قَوْله الْعجْلَاني هُوَ عُوَيْمِر، وَكَذَا فِي قَول عبد اللَّه بن مَسْعُود، وَكَانَ رجلا، وهلال بن أُميَّة خطأ، وَأَظنهُ غَلطا من هِشَام بن حسان، وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهَا قصَّة وَاحِدَة، وَالدَّلِيل على ذَلِك توقفه فِيهَا حَتَّى نزلت الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة، وَلَو أَنَّهُمَا قضيتان لم يتَوَقَّف على الحكم فِي الثَّانِيَة بِمَا نزل عَلَيْهِ فِي الأولى**.* *قلت**:* *كَأَنَّهُ تبع فِي هَذَا الْكَلَام مُحَمَّد بن جرير، فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ فِي** (**التَّهْذِيب**) :* *يستنكر قَوْله فِي الحَدِيث: هِلَال بن أُميَّة، وَإِنَّمَا الْقَاذِف عُوَيْمِر بن الْحَارِث بن زيد بن الْجد بن عجلَان**.* *وَفِيمَا قَالَاه نظر لِأَن قَضِيَّة هِلَال وقذفه زَوجته بِشريك ثَابِتَة فِي صَحِيح البُخَارِيّ فِي موضِعين**:* *الشَّهَادَات وَالتَّفْسِير وَفِي صَحِيح مُسلم من حَدِيث أنس**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *الصَّحِيح أَن هلالاً لَا عَن قبل عُوَيْمِر، وَقَالَ الْمَاوَرْدِيّ فِي الْحَاوِي. الْأَكْثَرُونَ على أَن قصَّة هِلَال أسبق من قصَّة عُوَيْمِر، وَفِي** (**الشَّامِل**)* *لِابْنِ الصّباغ قصَّة هِلَال، تبين أَن الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة نزلت فِيهِ أَولا**.**
...........**(4/164)**ذكر البُخَارِيّ هَذَا الحَدِيث مُخْتَصرا لأجل جَوَاز الْقُضَاة فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَهُوَ جَائِز عِنْد عَامَّة الْعلمَاء،**وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *جُلُوس القَاضِي فِي الْمَسْجِد للْقَضَاء من الْأَمر الْقَدِيم الْمَعْمُول بِهِ،**وَقَالَ ابْن حبيب**:* *وَكَانَ من مضى من الْقَضَاء لَا يَجْلِسُونَ إلاَّ فِي رحاب الْمَسَاجِد خَارِجا**.* *وَقَالَ أَشهب**:* *لَا بَأْس أَن يقْضِي فِي بَيته أَو حَيْثُ أحب، وَاسْتحبَّ بَعضهم الرحاب، وَفِي** (**المعونة**) :* *الأولى أَن يقْضِي فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَكَانَ شُرَيْح وَابْن أبي ليلى يقضيان فِيهِ، وَرُوِيَ عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب كَرَاهِيَة ذَلِك،**قَالَ**:* *لَو كَانَ لي من الْأَمر شَيْء مَا تركت اثْنَيْنِ يختصمان فِي الْمَسْجِد. وَعَن الشَّافِعِي كراهيته فِي الْمَسْجِد إِذا أعده لذَلِك دون مَا إِذا انفقت لَهُ حُكُومَة فِيهِ،**إِذْ فِيهِ حَدِيث**: (**جَنبُوا مَسَاجِدكُمْ رفع أَصْوَاتكُم وَخُصُومَاتكُمْ**)* *، وَلَا يعْتَرض على هَذَا بِاللّعانِ لِأَنَّهَا أَيْمَان وَيُرَاد بهَا التَّرْهِيب ليرْجع الْمُبْطل**.**قلت**:* *قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا جَمِيعًا: وَالْمُسْتَحب أَن يجلس فِي مجْلِس الحكم فِي الْجَامِع، فَإِن كَانَ مَسْجِدا**بِجنب دَاره فَلهُ ذَلِك، وَإِن قضى فِي دَاره جَازَ، وَالْجَامِع أرْفق الْمَوَاضِع بِالنَّاسِ وأجدر أَن لَا يخفى على أحد جُلُوسه وَلَا يَوْم حكمه، وَقد كَانَ الشّعبِيّ يقْضِي فِي الْجَامِع، وَشُرَيْح يقْضِي فِي الْمَسْجِد ويخطب بِالسَّوَادِ، وَقد قضى النَّبِي فِي مَسْجده بَين الْأَنْصَار فِي مَوَارِيث تقادمت، وَكَانَت الْأَئِمَّة يقضون فِي الْمَسَاجِد، وَعُثْمَان، رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ فِي الْحر يُقيم فِي الْمَسْجِد وَقضى بَين سقا وخصم لَهُ فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَإِن حضر فِي الْمَسْجِد لغير الحكم فَحَضَرَ خصمان لم يكره لَهُ أَن يحكم بَينهمَا،**وَعَن عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز**:* *لَا يقْعد القَاضِي فِي الْمَسْجِد يدْخل فِيهِ الْمُشْركُونَ، فَإِنَّهُم نجس، وتلا الْآيَة. وَكَانَ يحيى بن يعمر فِي الطَّرِيق،**وقصده رجل إِلَى منزله فَقَالَ**:* *القَاضِي لَا يُؤْتى فِي منزله**.**........**(4/172)**وَهَذَا الَّذِي ذكرنَا أحسن من الَّذِي يُقَال**:* *إِن ذكر كلمة: هَل، هَهُنَا لَيْسَ لَهُ مَحل،**لِأَن عَادَته إِنَّمَا يذكر**:* *هَل، إِذا كَانَ حكم الْبَاب فِيهِ خلاف، وَلَيْسَ هَهُنَا خلاف، وَلم أَرَ شارحاً هُنَا شفى العليل وَلَا أروى الغليل،**وَقد فسر بَعضهم بَاب**:* *هَل تنبش قُبُور مُشْركي الْجَاهِلِيَّة؟**بقوله**:* *أَي: دون غَيرهَا من قُبُور الْأَنْبِيَاء وأتباعهم،**قلت**:* *هَذَا تَفْسِير عَجِيب مُسْتَفَاد من سوء التَّصَرُّف، لِأَن مَعْنَاهُ ظَاهر، وَهُوَ جَوَاز نبش قُبُور الْمُشْركين لِأَنَّهُ لَا حُرْمَة لَهُم فيستفاد مِنْهُ عدم جَوَاز نبش قُبُور غَيرهم سَوَاء كَانَت قُبُور الْأَنْبِيَاء أَو قُبُور غَيرهم من الْمُسلمين لما فِيهِ من الإهانة لَهُم، فَلَا يجوز ذَلِك، لِأَن حُرْمَة الْمُسلم لَا تَزُول حَيا وَمَيتًا، فَإِن كَانَ هَذَا الْقَائِل اعْتمد فِي هَذَا التَّفْسِير على حَدِيث عَائِشَة الْمَذْكُور فِي الْبَاب، فَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ذكر النبش وَهُوَ ظَاهر، وانما فِيهِ أَنهم إِذا مَاتَ فيهم رجل صَالح يبنون على قَبره مَسْجِدا ويصورون فِيهِ تصاوير، وَلَا يلْزم من ذَلِك النبش، لِأَن بِنَاء الْمَسْجِد على الْقَبْر من غير نبش مُتَصَوّر**...........**(4/173)**وَقَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ**:* *أما الْمقْبرَة فَالصَّلَاة فِيهَا مَكْرُوهَة بِكُل حَال، وَلم ير مَالك بِالصَّلَاةِ فِي الْمقْبرَة بَأْسا، وَحكى أَبُو مُصعب عَن مَالك كَرَاهَة الصَّلَاة فِي الْمقْبرَة كَقَوْل الْجُمْهُور، وَذهب أهل الظَّاهِر إِلَى تَحْرِيم الصَّلَاة فِي الْمقْبرَة، سَوَاء كَانَت مَقَابِر الْمُسلمين أَو الْكفَّار،**وَحكى ابْن حزم عَن خَمْسَة من الصَّحَابَة النَّهْي عَن ذَلِك وهم**:* *عمر وَعلي وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَأنس وَابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي اتعالى عَنْهُم**.* *وَقَالَ**:* *مَا نعلم لَهُم مُخَالفا من الصَّحَابَة، وَحَكَاهُ عَن جمَاعَة من التَّابِعين إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَنَافِع بن جُبَير بن مطعم وَطَاوُس وَعَمْرو بن دِينَار وخيثمة وَغَيرهم**.**
.........**(4/174)**(**كَنِيسَة**)* *بِفَتْح الْكَاف، وَهِي معبد النَّصَارَى**.* *وَفِي مَوضِع آخر**:* *يُقَال لَهَا مَارِيَة،**والمارية بتَخْفِيف الْيَاء**:* *الْبَقَرَة،**وبتشديدها**:* *القطاة الملساء**.* *.........**(4/175)**قَالَ الْحَاكِم: تَوَاتَرَتْ الْأَخْبَار بورود النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، قبَاء يَوْم الْإِثْنَيْنِ لثمان خلون من ربيع الأول. وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن مُوسَى الْخَوَارِزْمِي  ّ، وَكَانَ ذَلِك يَوْم الْخَمِيس الرَّابِع من تيرماه، وَمن شهور الرّوم الْعَاشِرَة من أيلول سنة سَبْعمِائة وَثَلَاثَة وَثَلَاثِينَ لذِي القرنين،**وَقَالَ الْخَوَارِزْمِي  ّ**:* *من حِين ولد إِلَى حِين أسرِي بِهِ: أحد وَخَمْسُونَ سنة وَسَبْعَة أشهر وَثَمَانِية وَعِشْرُونَ يَوْمًا،**وَمِنْه إِلَى الْيَوْم الَّذِي هَاجر**:* *سنة وشهران وَيَوْم، فَذَلِك ثَلَاث وَخَمْسُونَ سنة، وَكَانَ ذَلِك يَوْم الْخَمِيس**.**.......**(4/175)**وَبَنُو النجار هم بَنو تيم اللات بن ثَعْلَبَة بن عَمْرو بن الجموح، والنجار قبيل كَبِير من الْأَنْصَار، مِنْهُ بطُون وعمائر وأفخاذ وفضائل، وتيم اللات هُوَ النجار، سمي بذلك لِأَنَّهُ اختتن بقدوم،**كره الْكَلْبِيّ وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَة، وَإِنَّمَا طلب بني النجار لأَنهم كَانُوا أَخْوَاله، لِأَن هاشماً جده تزوج سلمى بنت عَمْرو بن زيد من بني عدي بن النجار بِالْمَدِينَةِ فَولدت لَهُ عبد الْمطلب**........**(4/176)**وَفِي** (**شرف الْمُصْطَفى**) :* *لما نزلت النَّاقة عِنْد دَار أبي أَيُّوب جعل جَبَّار ابْن صَخْر ينخسها بِرجلِهِ،**فَقَالَ أَبُو أَيُّوب**:* *يَا جَبَّار، أعن منزلي تنخسها؟**أما وَالَّذِي بَعثه بِالْحَقِّ لَوْلَا الْإِسْلَام لضربتك بِالسَّيْفِ قلت**:* *جَبَّار بن صَخْر بن أُميَّة بن خنساء السّلمِيّ،**وَيُقَال**:* *جَابر بن صَخْر الْأنْصَارِيّ، شهد الْعقبَة وبدراً وَهُوَ صَحَابِيّ كَبِير،**روى مُحَمَّد بن إِسْحَاق عَن أبي سعد الخطمي سمع جَبَّار بن عبد اللَّه قَالَ**: (**صليت خلف رَسُول الله أَنا وَجَابِر بن صَخْر فأقامنا خَلفه**) .* *وَالصَّحِيح**:* *أَن اسْمه: جَبَّار بن صَخْر. وَذكر مُحَمَّد بن إِسْحَاق فِي كتاب** (**الْمُبْتَدَأ وقصص الْأَنْبِيَاء**)* *، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**تأليفه**:* *أَن تبعا وَهُوَ ابْن حسان لما قدم مَكَّة قبل مولد رَسُول ا، بِأَلف عَام، وَخرج مِنْهَا إِلَى يثرب وَكَانَ مَعَه أَربع مائَة رجل من الْحُكَمَاء، فَاجْتمعُوا وتعاقدوا على أَن لَا يخرجُوا مِنْهَا،**وسألهم تبع عَن سر ذَلِك فَقَالُوا**:* *إِنَّا نجد فِي كتبنَا أَن نَبيا اسْمه مُحَمَّد هَذِه دَار مهاجره، فَنحْن نُقِيم لَعَلَّ أَن نَلْقَاهُ، فَأَرَادَ تبع الْإِقَامَة مَعَهم، ثمَّ بني لكل وَاحِد من أُولَئِكَ دَار، وَاشْترى لَهُ جَارِيَة وَزوجهَا مِنْهُ، وَأَعْطَاهُمْ مَالا جزيلاً،**وكتاباً فِيهِ إِسْلَامه**وَفِي سيرة ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *اسْمه تبان أسعد أَبُو كرب، وَهُوَ الَّذِي كسى الْبَيْت الْحَرَام، وَفِي** (**مغايص الْجَوْهَر فِي أَنْسَاب حمير**) :* *كَانَ يدين بالزبور، وَفِي** (**مُعْجم الطَّبَرَانِيّ**) : (**لَا تسبوا تبعا**) .* *وَقَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيّ بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى سهل بن سعد، رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ،**إِنَّه قَالَ**: (**سَمِعت رَسُول الله يَقُول: لَا تسبوا تبعا فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ قد أسلم**) .* *وَأخرجه أَحْمد فِي مُسْنده**.**وَقَالَ ابْن سِيرِين**:* *هُوَ أول من كسى الْبَيْت وَملك الدُّنْيَا والأقاليم بأسرها،**وَحكى الْقَاسِم بن عَسَاكِر عَن سعيد بن عبد الْعَزِيز أَنه قَالَ**:* *كَانَ إِذا عرض الْخَيل قَامُوا صفا من دمشق إِلَى صنعاء، وَهَذَا بعيد إِن أَرَادَ بِهِ صنعاء الْيمن، لِأَن بَينهَا وَبَين دمشق أَكثر من شَهْرَيْن، وَالظَّاهِر أَنه أَرَادَ بهَا صنعاء دمشق، وَهِي قَرْيَة على بَاب دمشق من نَاحيَة*
*..........**(4/177)**قد اخْتلف العروضيون وَأهل الْأَدَب فِي الرجز هَل هُوَ شعر أم لَا، مَعَ اتِّفَاق أَكْثَرهم على أَن الرجز لَا يكون شعرًا،**وَعَلِيهِ يحمل مَا جَاءَ من النَّبِي من ذَلِك**:* *لِأَن الشّعْر حرَام عَلَيْهِ بِنَصّ الْقُرْآن الْعَظِيم**.* *وَقَالَ القرطبى**:* *الصَّحِيح فِي الرجز أَنه من الشّعْر، وَإِنَّمَا أخرجه من الشّعْر من أشكل عَلَيْهِ إنشاد النَّبِي إِيَّاه،**فَقَالَ**:* *لَو كَانَ شعرًا لما علمه**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَهَذَا لَيْسَ بِشَيْء، لِأَن من أنْشد الْقَلِيل من الشّعْر أَو قَالَه أَو تمثل بِهِ على وَجه الندور لم يسْتَحق اسْم شَاعِر،**وَلَا يُقَال فِيهِ**:* *إِنَّه يعلم الشّعْر، وَلَا ينْسب إِلَيْهِ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *لَا يُطلق على الرجز شعرًا،**إِنَّمَا هُوَ كَلَام مرجز مسجع بِدَلِيل أَنه يُقَال لصانعه**:* *راجز،**وَلَا يُقَال**:* *شَاعِر**.* *وَيُقَال**:* *أنْشد رجزاً وَلَا يُقَال أنْشد شعرًا**.* *وَقيل**:* *أَن مَا قَالَه الشَّاعِر لَيْسَ برجز وَلَا مَوْزُون، وَقد اخْتلف هَل يحل لَهُ الشّعْر؟ فعلى القَوْل بِنَفْي الْجَوَاز هَل يحْكى بَيْتا وَاحِدًا؟**فَقيل**:* *لَا يتمه إلاَّ متغيراً وَأبْعد من قَالَ: الْبَيْت الْوَاحِد لَيْسَ بِشعر، وَلما ذكر قَول طرفه**..........**(4/179)**قَالَت الْفُقَهَاء**:* *إِذا دفن الْمُسلم فِي أَرض مَغْصُوبَة يجوز إِخْرَاجه فضلا عَن الْمُشرك، وَقد يُجَاب بِأَنَّهُ دعت الضَّرُورَة وَالْحَاجة إِلَى نبشهم فَجَاز،**فَإِن قلت**:* *هَل يجوز فِي هَذَا الزَّمَان نبش قُبُور الْكفَّار ليتَّخذ مَكَانهَا مَسَاجِد؟**قلت**:* *أجَاز ذَلِك قوم محتجين بِهَذَا الحَدِيث،**وَبِمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد أَن النَّبِي قَالَ**:* *هَذَا قبر أبي رِغَال،**وَهُوَ**:* *أَبُو ثَقِيف، وَكَانَ من ثَمُود وَكَانَ بِالْحرم يدْفع عَنهُ، فَلَمَّا خرج أَصَابَته النقمَة فَدفن بِهَذَا الْمَكَان، وَآيَة ذَلِك أَنه دفن مَعَه غُصْن من ذهب فابتدر النَّاس فنبشوه وَاسْتَخْرَجُوا الْغُصْن،**قَالُوا**:* *فَإِذا جَازَ نبشها لطلب المَال فنبشها للِانْتِفَاع بمواضعها أولى، وَلَيْسَت حرمتهم موتى بأعظم مِنْهَا وهم أَحيَاء، بل هُوَ مأجور فِي ذَلِك، وَإِلَى جَوَاز نبش قُبُورهم لِلْمَالِ ذهب الْكُوفِيُّونَ وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَشْهَب بِهَذَا الحَدِيث،**وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ**:* *لَا يفعل،**لِأَن رَسُول الله لما مر بِالْحجرِ قَالَ**: (**لَا تدْخلُوا بيُوت الَّذين ظلمُوا إلاَّ أَن تَكُونُوا بَاكِينَ**) .* *فَنهى أَن يدْخل عَلَيْهِم بُيُوتهم، فَكيف قُبُورهم؟**وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *قد أَبَاحَ دُخُولهَا على وَجه الْبكاء**............**(4/183)**حكى التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن بعض أهل الْعلم أَنهم لَا يرَوْنَ بِهِ بَأْسا وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي مُصَنفه عَن أنس أَنه صلى وَبَينه وَبَين الْقبْلَة بعير عَلَيْهِ محمله وروى أَيْضا الاستتار بالبعير عَن سُوَيْد بن غَفلَة وَالْأسود بن يزِيد وَعَطَاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَالقَاسِم وَسَالم وَعَن الْحسن لَا بَأْس أَن يسْتَتر بالبعير وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر فِي الاستذكار لَا أعلم فِيهِ أَي فِي الاستتار بالراحلة خلافًا وَقَالَ ابْن حزم من منع من الصَّلَاة إِلَى الْبَعِير فَهُوَ مُبْطل**....**(4/185)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *الصَّلَاة جَائِزَة إِلَى كل شَيْء إِذا لم يقْصد الصَّلَاة إِلَيْهِ وَقصد بهَا اتعالى، وَالسُّجُود لوجهه خَالِصا. وَلَا يضرّهُ اسْتِقْبَال شَيْء من المعبودات وَغَيرهَا، كَمَا لم يضر النَّبِي، صلى اتعالى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مَا رَآهُ فِي قبلته من النَّار**...........**(4/185)**وَزعم ابْن التِّين وَغَيره**:* *أَن بعض اللغويين قَالَ: لَا يُقَال فِي الشَّمْس إلاَّ كسفت، وَفِي الْقَمَر إلاَّ خسف، وَذكر هَذَا عَن عُرْوَة بن الزبير أَيْضا، وَحكى عِيَاض عَن بعض أهل اللُّغَة عَكسه، وَهَذَا غير جيد،**لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَخسف الْقَمَر**} (**الْقِيَامَة: 8**) .* *وَعند ابْن طريف**:* *كسفت الشَّمْس وَالْقَمَر والنجوم وَالْوُجُوه كسوفاً،**يعًا،**كلهم حكوا عَن النَّبِي**: (**لَا ينكسفان**)* *، بِالْكَاف، فَسُمي كسوف الشَّمْس وَالْقَمَر كسوفاً**.**

**......**(4/188)**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يكون مَعْنَاهُ: لَا تجْعَلُوا بُيُوتكُمْ أوطاتاً للنوم لَا تصلونَ فِيهَا، فَإِن النّوم أَخُو الْمَوْت**.* *وَقَالَ**:* *وَأما من أَوله على النَّهْي عَن دفن الْمَوْتَى فِي الْبيُوت فَلَيْسَ بِشَيْء، وَقد دفن رَسُول الله فِي بَيته الَّذِي كَانَ يسكنهُ أَيَّام حَيَاته**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *هُوَ شَيْء فِيهِ نظر، وَدفن رَسُول الله فِيهِ لَعَلَّه من خَصَائِصه،**سِيمَا وَقد رُوِيَ**: (**الْأَنْبِيَاء يدفنون حَيْثُ يموتون**) .* *قلت**:* *هَذِه الرِّوَايَة رَوَاهَا ابْن مَاجَه من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس عَن أبي بكر مَرْفُوعا**: (**مَا قبض نَبِي إلاَّ دفن حَيْثُ يقبض**) .* *وَفِي إِسْنَاده**:* *حُسَيْن بن عبد اللَّه الْهَاشِمِي، وَهُوَ ضَعِيف، وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ فِي** (**الشَّمَائِل**)* *وَالنَّسَائِيّ فِي** (**الْكُبْرَى**)* *من طَرِيق سَالم بن عبيد الْأَشْجَعِيّ**: (**عَن أبي بكر الصّديق،**رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ أَنه**:* *قيل لَهُ: وَأَيْنَ يدْفن رَسُول ا؟**قَالَ**:* *فِي الْمَكَان الَّذِي قبض افيه روحه، فَإِنَّهُ لم يقبض روحه إلاَّ فِي مَكَان طيب**)* *، وَهَذَا الْإِسْنَاد صَحِيح وَلكنه مَوْقُوف، وَحَدِيث ابْن مَاجَه أَكثر تَصْرِيحًا فِي الْمَقْصُود**.**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَإِذا حمل دَفنه فِي بَيته على الِاخْتِصَاص لم يبعد نهي غَيره عَن ذَلِك، بل هُوَ مُتَّجه لِأَن اسْتِمْرَار الدّفن فِي الْبيُوت رُبمَا يصيرها مَقَابِر فَتَصِير الصَّلَاة فِيهَا مَكْرُوهَة. وَلَفظ أبي هُرَيْرَة عِنْد مُسلم أصرح من حَدِيث**........**(4/188)**وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم**:* *إِذا صلى الرجل مَعَ الرجل فهما جمَاعَة، وَلَهُمَا التَّضْعِيف خمْسا وَعشْرين دَرَجَة، وَرُوِيَ أَن إِسْحَاق وَأحمد وَعلي بن الْمدنِي اجْتَمعُوا فِي دَار أَحْمد فَسَمِعُوا النداء، فَقَالَ أحدهم أخرج بِنَا إِلَى الْمَسْجِد،**فَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *خروجنا إِنَّمَا هُوَ للْجَمَاعَة وَنحن جمَاعَة،**فأقاموا الصَّلَاة وصلوا فِي الْبَيْت**:* *وَقد رُوِيَ عَن جمَاعَة أَنهم كَانُوا لَا يتطوعون فِي الْمَسْجِد، مِنْهُم حُذَيْفَة والسائب بن يزِيد وَالربيع بن خثيم وسُويد بن غلفة، وَمن هَذَا أَخذ علماءونا أَن الْأَفْضَل فِي غير الْفَرَائِض الْمنزل،**وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة بِسَنَد جيد عَن زيد بن خَالِد الْجُهَنِيّ يرفعهُ**: (**صلوا فِي بُيُوتكُمْ وَلَا تتخذوها قبوراً**)* *،**وَرُوِيَ أَيْضا من حَدِيث جَعْفَر بن إِبْرَاهِيم عَن ولد ذِي الجناحين حَدثنِي عَليّ بن عمر عَن أَبِيه جَعْفَر الطيار عَن عَليّ بن الْحُسَيْن عَن أَبِيه عَن جده يرفعهُ**: (**لَا تَتَّخِذُوا قَبْرِي عيداً وَلَا بُيُوتكُمْ قبوراً**) .* *وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *حدّثنا أَبُو بكرَة قَالَ: حدّثنا أَبُو الْمطرف بن أبي الْوَزير قَالَ: حدّثنا مُحَمَّد بن مُوسَى عَن سعيد بن إِسْحَاق عَن أَبِيه عَن جده**: (**أَن النَّبِي صلى الْمغرب فِي مَسْجِد بني عبد الْأَشْهَل، فَلَمَّا فرغ رأى النَّاس يسبحون،**فَقَالَ**:* *يَا أَيهَا النَّاس إِنَّمَا هَذِه الصَّلَاة فِي الْبيُوت**)**..........**(4/189)**وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي**:* *بابل، اسْم مَوضِع بالعراق ينْسب إِلَيْهِ السحر وَالْخمر،**وَقَالَ الْأَخْفَش**:* *لَا ينْصَرف لتأنيثه، وَذَلِكَ أَن اسْم كل شَيْء مؤنث إِذا كَانَ أَكثر من ثَلَاثَة أحرف فَإِنَّهُ لَا ينْصَرف فِي الْمعرفَة،**وَقَالَ أَصْحَاب الْأَخْبَار**:* *بنى نمْرُود المجدل،**أَي**:* *الْقصر بهَا، وَطوله فِي السَّمَاء خَمْسَة آلَاف ذِرَاع، وَهُوَ الْبُنيان الَّذِي ذكره اتعالى فِي كِتَابه الْعَزِيز،**بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**فَأتى ابنيانهم من الْقَوَاعِد**} (**النَّحْل: 62**)* *وَبَات النَّاس ولسانهم سرياني فَأَصْبحُوا وَقد تَفَرَّقت لغاتهم على اثْنَيْنِ وَسبعين لِسَانا، كل يتبلبل بِلِسَانِهِ، فَسمى الْموضع بابلاً**.* *وَقَالَ الْهَمدَانِي**:* *وَرُبمَا سموا الْعرَاق بابلاً، قَالَ عمر بن أبي ربيعَة،**وأتى الْبَصْرَة فضافه ابْن الْهلَال الْمَعْرُوف بصديق الْجِنّ**:**(**يَا أهل بابل مَا نفست عَلَيْكُم ... من عيشكم إلاَّ ثَلَاث خلال**)**وَذكر الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي تَفْسِيره**:* *بابل، اسْم قَرْيَة أَو مَوضِع من مَوَاضِع الأَرْض، وَقد اخْتلف أهل التَّأْوِيل فِيهَا، فَقَالَ بَعضهم،**وَهُوَ السّديّ**:* *هِيَ بابل دنباوند،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *بل ذَلِك بالعراق، ورد ذَلِك فِي حَدِيث مَرْوِيّ عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي اتعالى عَنْهَا**........**(4/190)**وَاعْلَم أَنه قد وَردت أَحَادِيث فِيهَا النَّهْي عَن الصَّلَاة فِي مَوَاضِع،**مِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث ابْن عمر،**رَضِي اتعالى عَنْهُمَا**: (**أَن رَسُول الله نهى أَن يصلى فِي سَبْعَة مَوَاطِن: فِي المزبلة والمجزرة والمقبرة وقارعة الطَّرِيق وَفِي الْحمام وَفِي معاطن الْإِبِل وَفَوق ظهر بَيت ا**)* *، رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه**.* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي أَبُو بكر ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *الْمَوَاضِع الَّتِي لَا يصلى فِيهَا ثَلَاثَة عشر موضعا،**فَذكر السَّبْعَة الْمَذْكُورَة وَزَاد**:* *إِلَى الْمقْبرَة. وأمامك جِدَار مرحاض عَلَيْهِ نَجَاسَة والكنيسة والبيعة وَفِي قبلتك تماثيل وَفِي دَار الْعَذَاب. وَذكر غَيره، الصَّلَاة فِي الأَرْض الْمَغْصُوبَة وَإِلَى النَّائِم والمتحدث، وَالصَّلَاة فِي بطن الْوَادي وَالصَّلَاة فِي مَسْجِد الضرار، فَصَارَت الْجُمْلَة ثَمَانِيَة عشر موضعا**.**
..............**(4/191)**وَفِي** (**مُصَنف ابْن أبي شيبَة**) :* *إِن ابْن عَبَّاس كره الصَّلَاة فِي الْكَنِيسَة إِذا كَانَت فِيهَا تصاوير، وَلم ير الشّعبِيّ وَعَطَاء وَابْن أبي رَبَاح بِالصَّلَاةِ فِي الْكَنِيسَة والبيعة بَأْسا وَكَذَلِكَ ابْن سِيرِين، وَصلى أَبُو مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ وَعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز فِي الْكَنِيسَة**.**
.......**(4/191)**قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *معنى هَذَا الحَدِيث أَن الدَّاخِل فِي ديار الْقَوْم الَّذين أهلكوا بخسف وَعَذَاب، إِذا دَخلهَا فَلم يجلب عَلَيْهِ مَا يرى من آثَار مَا نزل بهم بكاء، وَلم يبْعَث عَلَيْهِ حزنا إِمَّا شَفَقَة عَلَيْهِم وَإِمَّا خوفًا من حُلُول مثلهَا بِهِ، فَهُوَ قاسي الْقلب قَلِيل الْخُشُوع غير مستشعر للخوف والوجل، فَلَا يَأْمَن إِذا كَانَ حَاله كَذَلِك أَن يُصِيبهُ مَا أَصَابَهُم،**وَهُوَ معنى قَوْله**: (**لَا يُصِيبكُم مَا أَصَابَهُم**) .**.........**(4/194)**جَاءَ فِي رِوَايَة عَن عِكْرِمَة وَقَتَادَة وَالزهْرِيّ أَن الثَّلَاثَة الَّذين أَتَوا إِلَى أنطاكية الْمَذْكُورين فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**إِذْ أرسلنَا إِلَيْهِم اثْنَيْنِ فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث**} (**يس: 41**)* *كَانُوا رسلًا من اتعالى وهم: صَادِق وصدوق وشلوم، وَعَن قَتَادَة إِنَّهُم كَانُوا رسلًا من عِيسَى، فعلى هَذَا لم يَكُونُوا أَنْبيَاء فضلا عَن أَن يَكُونُوا رسلًا من اتعالى، وَأما مَرْيَم فَزعم ابْن حزم وَآخَرُونَ أَنَّهَا نبية، وَكَذَلِكَ سارة أم إِسْحَاق وَأم مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَعند الْجُمْهُور،**كَمَا حَكَاهُ أَبُو الْحسن الْأَشْعَرِيّ وَغَيره من أهل السّنة وَالْجَمَاعَة**:* *أَن النُّبُوَّة مُخْتَصَّة بِالرِّجَالِ وَلَيْسَت فِي النِّسَاء نبية**.**
............**(4/196)**الَ ابْن بطال فِيهِ أَن من لم يكن لَهُ مسكن وَلَا مَكَان مبيت يُبَاح لَهُ الْمبيت فِي الْمَسْجِد سَوَاء كَانَ رجلا أَو امْرَأَة عِنْد حُصُول الْأَمْن من الْفِتْنَة وَفِيه اصطناع الْخَيْمَة وَشبههَا للمسكين رجلا كَانَ أَو امْرَأَة. وَفِيه أَن السّنة الْخُرُوج من بَلْدَة جرت فِيهَا فتْنَة على الْإِنْسَان تشاؤما بهَا وَرُبمَا كَانَ الَّذِي جرى عَلَيْهِ من المحنة سَببا لخير إِرَادَة الله بهَا فِي غير تِلْكَ الْبَلدة كَمَا جرى لهَذِهِ السَّوْدَاء أخرجتها فتْنَة الوشاح إِلَى بِلَاد الْإِسْلَام ورؤية النَّبِي سيد الْأَنَام قَالَ الله تَعَالَى** {**ألم تكن أَرض الله وَاسِعَة**}* *وَفِيه فضل الْهِجْرَة من دَار الْكفْر**............**(4/199)**فِي البُخَارِيّ فِي كتاب الاسْتِئْذَان مَا كَانَ لعَلي اسْم أحب إِلَيْهِ من أبي تُرَاب وَإنَّهُ كَانَ يفرح إِذا دعِي بهَا. السَّابِع فِيهِ الْفَضِيلَة الْعَظِيمَة لعَلي بن أبي طَالب كرم الله وَجهه**.........**(4/200)**قَالَ سُهَيْل بن أبي صَالح**::* *عَن عَامر بن عبد ابْن الزبير عَن عَمْرو بن سليم عَن جَابر بن عبد ا، فَوَهم فِي ذكره جَابِرا. وَقَالَ الطوسي فِي** (**الْأَحْكَام**)* *، وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ فِي** (**الْجَامِع**) :* *حَدِيث سُهَيْل غير مَحْفُوظ**.* *وَقَالَ عَليّ بن الْمَدِينِيّ**:* *حَدِيث سُهَيْل خطأ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن مَاجَه**:* *رَوَاهُ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ عَن يحيى بن سعيد عَن عَامر عَن أبي قَتَادَة وَهُوَ وهم. وَفِي** (**صَحِيح ابْن حبَان**) :* *عَن أبي قَتَادَة رَفعه بِزِيَادَة**: (**قبل أَن يجلس أَو يستخبر**) .* *وَفِي** (**مُصَنف ابْن أبي شيبَة**)* *زِيَادَة من طَرِيق حَسَنَة**: (**أعْطوا الْمَسَاجِد حَقّهَا**.* *قيل**:* *يَا رَسُول اوما حَقّهَا؟**قَالَ**:* *رَكْعَتَيْنِ قبل أَن يجلس**) .* *وَزَاد أَبُو أَحْمد الْجِرْجَانِيّ**: (**وَإِذا دخل بَيته فَلَا يجلس حَتَّى يرْكَع رَكْعَتَيْنِ، فَإِن اعز وَجل جَاعل لَهُ من ركعتيه فِي بَيته خيرا**) .* *وَقَالَ إِسْنَاده مُنكر،**وَقَالَ أَبُو مُحَمَّد الإشبيلي**:* *قَالَ البُخَارِيّ: هَذِه الزِّيَادَة لَا أصل لَهَا، وَأنكر ذَلِك ابْن الْقطَّان. وَزعم أَنه لَا يَصح نسبته إِلَيْهِ**.**
...............**(4/202)**قَالَ ابْن بطال: اتّفق أَئِمَّة الْفَتْوَى أَنه مَحْمُول على النّدب والإرشاد مَعَ استحبابهم الرُّكُوع لكل من دخل الْمَسْجِد لما رُوِيَ: أَن كبار أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله يدْخلُونَ الْمَسْجِد ثمَّ يخرجُون وَلَا يصلونَ، وَأوجب أهل الظَّاهِر فرضا على كل مُسلم دَاخل فِي وَقت تجوز فِيهِ الصَّلَاة الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ  ،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَاجِب فِي كل وَقت، لِأَن فعل الْخَيْر لَا يمْنَع مِنْهُ إلاَّ بِدَلِيل معَارض لَهُ**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *من دخل الْمَسْجِد فِي أَوْقَات النَّهْي فَلَيْسَ بداخل فِي أمره بِالرُّكُوعِ عِنْد دُخُوله الْمَسْجِد،**وَاسْتدلَّ الطَّحَاوِيّ أَيْضا فِي عدم الْوُجُوب بقوله للَّذي رَآهُ يتخطى**:* *إجلس فقد آذيت، وَلم يَأْمُرهُ بِالصَّلَاةِ**.* *فَقَالَ السفاقسي**:* *وفقهاء الْأَمْصَار حملُوا هَذَا على النّدب لقَوْله للَّذي سَأَلَهُ عَن الصَّلَاة**: (**هَل على غَيرهَا؟**قَالَ**:* *إلاَّ أَن تطوع**) .* *وَلَو قُلْنَا بوجوبهما لحرم على الْمُحدث الْحَدث الْأَصْغَر دُخُول الْمَسْجِد حَتَّى يتَوَضَّأ، وَلَا قَائِل بِهِ، فَإِذا جَازَ دُخُول الْمَسْجِد على غير وضوء لزم مِنْهُ أَنه لَا يجب عَلَيْهِ سجودها عِنْد دُخُوله، فَإِن قصد دُخُول الْمَسْجِد ليُصَلِّي فِيهِ فِي الْأَوْقَات الْمَكْرُوهَة فَلَا يجوز لَهُ ذَلِك عِنْد الشَّافِعِي**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هِيَ سنة بِإِجْمَاع، فَإِن دخل وَقت كَرَاهَة يكره لَهُ أَن يُصَلِّيهمَا فِي قَول أبي حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه، وَحكي ذَلِك أَيْضا عَن الشَّافِعِي، ومذهبه الصَّحِيح أَن لَا كَرَاهَة. وَا أعلم**.* *وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *وَظَاهر مَذْهَب مَالك أَنَّهُمَا من النَّوَافِل**.* *وَقيل**:* *من السّنَن، فَإِن دخل مجتازاً فَهَل يُؤمر بهما؟ خفف فِي ذَلِك مَالك،**وَعَن بعض أَصْحَاب مَالك**:* *إِن من تكَرر دُخُوله الْمَسْجِد سقطتا عَنهُ،**..........**(4/203)**قَالَ السفاقسي: الْحَدث فِي الْمَسْجِد خَطِيئَة يحرم بِهِ الْمُحدث اسْتِغْفَار الْمَلَائِكَة، وَلما لم يكن للْحَدَث فِيهِ كَفَّارَة ترفع**أَذَاهُ كَمَا يرفع الدّفن أَذَى النخامة فِيهِ عُوقِبَ بحرمان الاسْتِغْفَار من الْمَلَائِكَة لما آذاهم بِهِ من الرَّائِحَة الخبيثة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *من أَرَادَ أَن تحط عَنهُ ذنُوبه من غير تَعب فليغتنم مُلَازمَة مُصَلَّاهُ بعد الصَّلَاة ليستكثر من دُعَاء الْمَلَائِكَة واستغفارهم لَهُ،**فَهُوَ مرجو إجَابَته لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَلَا يشفعون إِلَّا لمن ارتضى**} (**الْأَنْبِيَاء: 82**) .* *وَفِيه**:* *بَيَان فَضِيلَة من انْتظر الصَّلَاة مُطلقًا سَوَاء ثَبت فِي مَجْلِسه ذَلِك من الْمَسْجِد أَو تحول إِلَى غَيره**.**........**(4/206)**أَن السّنة فِي بينيان الْمَسَاجِد الْقَصْد وَترك الغلو فِي تشييدها خشيَة الْفِتْنَة والمباهاة ببنيانها، وَكَانَ عمر رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ، مَعَ الْفتُوح الَّتِي كَانَت فِي أَيَّامه وتمكنه**من المَال لم يُغير الْمَسْجِد عَن بُنْيَانه الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَيْهِ فِي عهد النَّبِي، ثمَّ جَاءَ الْأَمر إِلَى عُثْمَان وَالْمَال فِي زَمَانه أَكثر وَلم يزدْ على أَن يَجْعَل مَكَان اللَّبن حِجَارَة وقصة وسقفه بالساج مَكَان الجريد، فَلم يقصر هُوَ وَعمر رَضِي اعنهما، عَن الْبلُوغ فِي تشييده إِلَى أبلغ الغايات، إلاَّ عَن علمهما بِكَرَاهَة النَّبِي ذَلِك، وليقتدي بهما فِي الْأَخْذ من الدُّنْيَا بِالْقَصْدِ والزهد والكفاية فِي معالي أمورها وإيثار الْبلْغَة مِنْهَا**.**قلت**:* *أول من زخرف الْمَسَاجِد الْوَلِيد بن عبد الْملك بن مَرْوَان، وَذَلِكَ فِي أَوَاخِر عصر الصَّحَابَة رَضِي اتعالى عَنْهُم، وَسكت كثير من أهل الْعلم عَن إِنْكَار ذَلِك خوفًا من الْفِتْنَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنِير**:* *لما شيد النَّاس بُيُوتهم وزخرفوها فَانْتدبَ أَن يصنع ذَلِك بالمساجد صونا لَهَا عَن الاستهانة**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَرخّص فِي ذَلِك بَعضهم، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة إِذا وَقع ذَلِك على سَبِيل التَّعْظِيم للمساجد، وَلم يَقع الصّرْف على ذَلِك من بَيت المَال**.* *قلت**:* *مَذْهَب أَصْحَابنَا أَن ذَلِك مَكْرُوه،**وَقَول بعض أَصْحَابنَا**:* *وَلَا بَأْس بنقش الْمَسْجِد،**مَعْنَاهُ**:* *تَركه أولى، وَقد مر الْكَلَام فِيهِ عَن قريب**.......**(4/209)**اسْتِحْبَاب الِاسْتِعَاذَة من الْفِتَن لِأَنَّهُ لَا يدْرِي أحد فِي الْفِتْنَة أمأجور هُوَ أم مأزور؟ إلاَّ بِغَلَبَة الظَّن، وَلَو كَانَ مأّوراً لما استعاذ عمار من الْأجر**.**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**.* *وَفِيه**:* *رد للْحَدِيث الشَّائِع**: (**لَا تستعيذوا با من الْفِتَن فَإِن فِيهَا حِصَار المناقين**)* *قلت: ويروى**: (**لَا تكْرهُوا الْفِتَن**)* *، وَلَكِن لم يَصح هَذَا، فَإِن عبد ابْن وهب قد سُئِلَ عَن ذَلِك فَقَالَ؛ إِنَّه بَاطِل**.**..........**(4/213)**يَبْتَغِي بِهِ وَجه الله** "* *وَهَذِه الْجُمْلَة مدرجة مُعْتَرضَة وَقعت فِي الْبَين وَلم يجْزم بهَا بكير فَلذَلِك ذكرهَا بالحسبان وَلَيْسَت هَذِه الْجُمْلَة فِي رِوَايَة جَمِيع من روى هَذَا الحَدِيث فَإِن لَفظهمْ فِيهِ** "* *من بني لله مَسْجِدا بنى الله لَهُ مثله فِي الْجنَّة** "* *فَكَأَن بكير أنسى لَفْظَة الله فَذكرهَا بِالْمَعْنَى فَإِن معنى قَوْله** "* *لله** "* *يَبْتَغِي بِهِ وَجه الله لاشْتِرَاكهمَا فِي الْمَعْنى الْمَقْصُود وَهُوَ الْإِخْلَاص ثمَّ إِن لَفْظَة يَبْتَغِي بِهِ على تَقْدِير ثُبُوتهَا فِي كَلَام الرَّسُول تكون حَالا من فَاعل بنى وَالْمرَاد بِوَجْه الله ذَات الله وابتغاء وَجه الله فِي الْعَمَل هُوَ الْإِخْلَاص وَهُوَ أَن تكون نِيَّته فِي ذَلِك طلب مرضاة الله تَعَالَى من دون رِيَاء وَسُمْعَة حَتَّى قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ من كتب اسْمه على الْمَسْجِد الَّذِي يبنيه كَانَ بَعيدا من الْإِخْلَاص** (**فَإِن قلت**)* *فعلى هَذَا لَا يحصل الْوَعْد الْمَخْصُوص لمن يبنيه بِالْأُجْرَةِ لعدم الْإِخْلَاص** (**قلت**)* *الظَّاهِر هَذَا وَلكنه يُؤجر فِي الْجُمْلَة يدل عَلَيْهِ مَا رَوَاهُ أَصْحَاب السّنَن وَابْن خُزَيْمَة وَالْحَاكِم من حَدِيث عقبَة بن عَامر مَرْفُوعا** "* *أَن الله يدْخل بِالسَّهْمِ الْوَاحِد ثَلَاثَة الْجنَّة صانعه الْمُحْتَسب فِي صَنعته والرامي بِهِ والممد بِهِ** "* *فَقَوله** "* *الْمُحْتَسب فِي صَنعته** "* *هُوَ من يقْصد بذلك إِعَانَة الْمُجَاهِد وَهُوَ أَعم من أَن يكون مُتَطَوعا بذلك أَو بِأُجْرَة لَكِن الْإِخْلَاص لَا يكون إِلَّا من المتطوع**.......**(4/218)**يهِ الدّلَالَة على أَن الشّعْر الْحق لَا يحرم فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَالَّذِي يحرم فِيهِ مَا فِيهِ الخناء والزور وَالْكَلَام السَّاقِط،**يدل عَلَيْهِ مَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ مصححاً من حَدِيث عَائِشَة**: (**كَانَ رَسُول الله ينصب لحسان منبراً فِي الْمَسْجِد فَيقوم عَلَيْهِ ويهجو الْكفَّار**) .* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى ابْن خُزَيْمَة فِي صَحِيحه عَن عبد ابْن سعيد حدّثنا أَبُو خَالِد الْأَحْمَر عَن ابْن عجلَان عَن عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده**: (**نهى رَسُول الله عَن تناشد الْأَشْعَار فِي الْمَسَاجِد**)* *،**وَحسنه الحافظان**:* *الطوسي وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ،**وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث صَدَقَة بن خَالِد عَن مُحَمَّد بن عبد االشعبي عَن زفر بن وثيمة عَن حَكِيم بن حزَام مَرْفُوعا**: (**نهى النَّبِي أَن يستقاد فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَأَن تنشد فِيهِ الْأَشْعَار، وَأَن تُقَام فِيهِ الْحُدُود**) .* *..........**(4/219)**قَالَ أَبُو نعيم الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ّ فِي** (**كتاب الْمَسَاجِد**) :* *نهى عَن تناشد أشعار الْجَاهِلِيَّة والمبطلين فِيهِ، فَأَما أشعار الْإِسْلَام والمحقين فواسع غير مَحْظُور**.**وَقد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء أَيْضا فِي جَوَاز إنشاد الشّعْر مُطلقًا،**فَقَالَ الشّعبِيّ وعامر بن سعد البَجلِيّ وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وَالقَاسِم وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَأَبُو عبيد**:* *لَا بَأْس بإنشاد الشّعْر الَّذِي لَيْسَ فِيهِ هجاء، وَلَا نكب عرض أحد من الْمُسلمين، وَلَا فحش**.* *وَقَالَ مَسْرُوق بن الأجدع وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَسَالم بن عبد اولحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَعَمْرو بن شُعَيْب**:* *تكره رِوَايَة الشّعْر وإنشاده،**وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِحَدِيث عمر بن الْخطاب عَن رَسُول الله قَالَ**: (**لِأَن يمتلىء جَوف أحدكُم قَيْحا خير لَهُ من أَن يمتلىء شعرًا**) .* *وَرَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة وَالْبَزَّار والطَّحَاوِي،**وروى مُسلم عَن سعد بن أبي وَقاص عَن النَّبِي قَالَ**: (**لِأَن يمتلىء جَوف أحدكُم قَيْحا يرِيه خير من أَن يمتلىء شعرًا**)**.......**(4/225)**1.                       * *بريرة !!!

وَهِي بنت صَفْوَان، كَانَت لقوم من الْأَنْصَار، أَو مولاة لأبي أَحْمد ابْن جحش، وَقيل: مولاة لبَعض بني هِلَال، وَكَانَت قبطية.
وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: بَرِيرَة مولاة لعَائِشَة كَانَت لعتبة بن أبي لَهب، قلت: ذكرهَا الذَّهَبِيّ فِي الصحابيات، وَقَالَ: يُقَال: إِن عبد الْملك بن مَرْوَان سمع مِنْهَا، وَفِي (مُعْجم الطَّبَرَانِيّ) : من حَدِيث عبد الْملك بن مَرْوَان، قَالَ: (كنت أجالس بَرِيرَة بِالْمَدِينَةِ فَكَانَت تَقول لي: يَا عبد الْملك إِنِّي أرى فِيك خِصَالًا وَإنَّك لخليق أَن تلِي هَذَا الْأَمر، فَإِن وليته فاحذر الدُّنْيَا، فَإِنِّي سَمِعت رَسُول الله يَقُول: إِن الرجل ليدفع عَن بَاب الْجنَّة بعد أَن ينظر إِلَيْهَا بملىء محجمة من دم يريقه من مُسلم بِغَيْر حق) . انْتهى.
وَقد اخْتلف فِي اسْم زوج بَرِيرَة فَفِي (الصَّحِيح) : مغيث، بِضَم الْمِيم وَكسر الْغَيْن الْمُعْجَمَة وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وَفِي آخِره ثاء، مُثَلّثَة، وَعَن الصريفيني عَن العسكري: معتب، بِعَين مُهْملَة وَكسر التَّاء الْمُثَنَّاة من فَوق وَفِي آخِره بَاء مُوَحدَة، وَعند أبي، مُوسَى الْأَصْبَهَانِي ّ اسْمه: مقسم، وَا تَعَالَى أعلم....* *...............**(4/225)**وَلَا يعْتق الْمكَاتب إِلَّا بأَدَاء الْكل عِنْد جُمْهُور الْفُقَهَاء،**لما روى أَبُو دَاوُد وَغَيره من حَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده عَن النَّبِي أَنه قَالَ**: (**الْمكَاتب عبد مَا بَقِي عَلَيْهِ من كِتَابَته دِرْهَم**)* *وروى الشَّافِعِي فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *أخبرنَا ابْن أبي عُيَيْنَة عَن ابْن نجيح عَن مُجَاهِد أَن زيد ابْن ثَابت قَالَ فِي الْمكَاتب**: (**هُوَ عبد مَا بَقِي عَلَيْهِ دِرْهَم**)* *، وَاخْتَارَهُ لمذهبه، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أَصْحَابنَا، وَفِيه اخْتِلَاف الصَّحَابَة. فمذهب ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه يعْتق كَمَا أَخذ الصَّحِيفَة من مَوْلَاهُ يَعْنِي؛ يعْتق بِنَفس العقد وَهُوَ غَرِيم الْمولى بِمَا عَلَيْهِ من بدل الْكِتَابَة، وَمذهب ابْن مَسْعُود أَنه يعْتق إِذا أدّى قيمَة نَفسه، وَمذهب زيد مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ، وَإِنَّمَا اخْتَارَهُ الْأَرْبَعَة لِأَنَّهُ مؤيد بِالْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُور**ي رِوَايَة البُخَارِيّ** (عَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ: رَأَيْته عبدا) يَعْنِي: زوج بَرِيرَة، (كَأَنِّي أنظر إِلَيْهِ يتبعهَا فِي سِكَك الْمَدِينَة يبكي عَلَيْهَا ودموعه تسيل على لحيته، فَقَالَ النَّبِي لِعَمِّهِ الْعَبَّاس: أَلا تعجب من حب مغيث بَرِيرَة وَمن بغض بَرِيرَة مغيثاً؟ فَقَالَ النَّبِي: لَو راجعتيه قَالَت: يَا رَسُول اتأمرني؟ قَالَ: إِنَّمَا أَنا أشفع. قَالَت: فَلَا حَاجَة لي فِيهِ)* *.......**(4/226)**وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ تَقِيّ الدّين**: اخْتلفُوا فِي بيع الْمكَاتب عل ثَلَاثَة مَذَاهِب: الْمَنْع، وَالْجَوَاز، وَالْفرق بَين أَن يَشْتَرِي لِلْعِتْقِ فَيجوز أَو للاستخدام فَلَا. أما من أجَاز بَيْعه فاستدل بِهَذَا الحَدِيث، فَإِنَّهُ ثَبت أَن بَرِيرَة كَانَت مُكَاتبَة، وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَأحمد وَمَالك فِي رِوَايَة، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَمَالك فِي رِوَايَة: لَا يجوز بَيْعه، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن مَسْعُود وَرَبِيعَة. قلت: مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة**أَصْحَابه أَنه لَا يجوز بيع الْمكَاتب مَا دَامَ مكَاتبا حَتَّى يعجز، وَلَا يجوز بيع مكَاتبه بِحَال، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي بِمصْر،** وَكَانَ بالعراق يَقُول: يجوز بَيْعه. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: وَقَالَ بعض الْعلمَاء: يجوز بَيْعه لِلْعِتْقِ لَا للاستخدام.**
..........**(4/226)**البيع بِالشّرطِ على ثَلَاثَة أوجه**. الأول: البيع وَالشّرط كِلَاهُمَا جائزان، وَهُوَ على ثَلَاثَة أَنْوَاع: أَحدهَا: أَن كل شَرط يَقْتَضِيهِ العقد ويلائمه فَلَا يُفْسِدهُ بِأَن يَشْتَرِي أمة بِشَرْط أَن تخدمه أَو يَغْشَاهُ، أَو دَابَّة بِشَرْط أَن يركبهَا وَنَحْو ذَلِك. النَّوْع الثَّانِي: كل شَرط لَا يَقْتَضِيهِ العقد وَلَكِن يلائمه بِأَن يشْتَرط أَن يرهنه بِالثّمن رهنا، وَسَماهُ أَن يُعْطِيهِ كَفِيلا وَسَماهُ وَالْكَفِيل حَاضر فَقبله، وَكَذَلِكَ الْحِوَالَة، جَازَ اسْتِحْسَانًا خلافًا لزفَر. النَّوْع الثَّالِث: كل شَرط لَا يَقْتَضِيهِ العقد وَلَا يلائمه، وَلَكِن ورد الشَّرْع بِجَوَازِهِ: كالخيار وَالْأَجَل، أَو لم يرد الشَّرْع بِهِ وَلكنه مُتَعَارَف متعامل بَين النَّاس بِأَن اشْترى نعلا على أَن يحذوه البَائِع، أَو قلنسوة بِشَرْط أَن يبطنه. جَازَ اسْتِحْسَانًا خلافًا لزفَر. الْوَجْه الثَّانِي: البيع وَالشّرط كِلَاهُمَا فاسدان، وَهُوَ كل شَرط لَا يَقْتَضِيهِ العقد وَلَا يلائمه، وَفِيه مَنْفَعَة لأَحَدهمَا أَو للمعقود عَلَيْهِ. بِأَن اشْترى حِنْطَة على أَن يطحنها البَائِع، أَو عبدا على أَن لَا يَبِيعهُ، وَكَذَا على أَن لَا يعتقهُ خلافًا للشَّافِعِيّ فِيهِ، فَإِن أعْتقهُ ضمن الثّمن اسْتِحْسَانًا عِنْد أبي حنيفَة، وَعِنْدَهُمَا قِيمَته. الْوَجْه الثَّالِث: البيع جَائِز وَالشّرط بَاطِل، وَهُوَ على ثَلَاثَة أَنْوَاع: الأول: كل شَرط لَا يَقْتَضِيهِ العقد وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ مَنْفَعَة بل فِيهِ مضرَّة بِأَن بَاعَ ثوبا أَو دَابَّة بِشَرْط أَن لَا يَبِيعهُ وَلَا يَهبهُ، أَو طَعَاما بِشَرْط أَن لَا يَأْكُل وَلَا يَبِيع، جَازَ البيع وَبَطل الشَّرْط. الثَّانِي: كل شَرط لَا يَقْتَضِيهِ العقد وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ مَنْفَعَة وَلَا مضرَّة لأحد، بِأَن بَاعَ طَعَاما بِشَرْط أَن يَأْكُلهُ جَازَ البيع وَبَطل الشَّرْط. الثَّالِث: كل شَرط يُوجب مَنْفَعَة لغير الْمُتَعَاقدين وَالْمَبِيع نَحْو: البيع بِشَرْط أَن يقْرض أَجْنَبِيّا لَا يفْسد البيع**......**(4/230)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**. وَفِيه: الحض على كنس الْمَسَاجِد وتنظيفها لِأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا رخصه بِالصَّلَاةِ عَلَيْهِ بعد دَفنه من أجل ذَلِك، وَقد رُوِيَ عَن النَّبِي أَنه كنس الْمَسْجِد.* *........**(4/233)**الَ الْخطابِيّ: فِيهِ دَلِيل على أَن رُؤْيَة الْجِنّ الْبشر غير مستحيلة، وَالْجِنّ أجسام لَطِيفَة والجسم، وَإِن لطف فدركه غير مُمْتَنع أصلا،** وَأما قَوْله تَعَالَى: {إِنَّه يراكم هُوَ وقبيله من حَيْثُ لَا ترونهم} (الْأَعْرَاف: 72) فَإِن ذَلِك حكم الْأَعَمّ الْأَغْلَب من أَحْوَال بني آدم، امتحنهم ابذلك وابتلاهم ليفزعوا إِلَيْهِ ويستعيذوا بِهِ من شرهم، وَيطْلبُونَ الْأمان من غائلتهم، وَلَا يُنكر أَن يكون حكم الْخَاص والنادر من المصطفين من عباده بِخِلَاف ذَلِك، وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: لَا حَاجَة إِلَى هَذَا التَّأْوِيل، إِذْ لَيْسَ فِي الْآيَة مَا يَنْفِي رؤيتنا إيَّاهُم مُطلقًا، إِذْ الْمُسْتَفَاد مِنْهَا أَن رُؤْيَته إيانا مُقَيّدَة من هَذِه الْحَيْثِيَّة، فَلَا نراهم فِي زمَان رُؤْيَتهمْ لنا قطّ، وَيجوز رؤيتنا لَهُم فِي غير ذَلِك الْوَقْت.**
..........**(4/235)**وَأما غير النَّبِي من النَّاس فَلَا يُمكن مِنْهُ وَلَا يرى أحد الشَّيْطَان على صورته غَيره لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {إِنَّه يراكم} (الْأَعْرَاف: 72) الْآيَة، لكنه يرَاهُ سَائِر النَّاس إِذا تشكل فِي غير شكله، كَمَا تشكل الَّذِي طعنه الْأنْصَارِيّ حِين وجده فِي بَيته على صُورَة حَيَّة، فَقتله فَمَاتَ الرجل بِهِ، فَبين النَّبِي ذَلِك بقوله: (إِن بِالْمَدِينَةِ جناً قد أَسْلمُوا، فَإِذا رَأَيْتُمْ من هَذِه الْهَوَام شَيْئا فاذنوه ثَلَاثًا، فَإِن بدا لكم فَاقْتُلُوهُ) ، رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ فِي الْيَوْم وَاللَّيْلَة، من حَدِيث أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ.**ثمَّ اعْلَم أَن الْجِنّ يتصورون فِي صور شَتَّى، ويتشكلون فِي صور الْإِنْسَان والبهائم والحيات والعقارب وَالْإِبِل وَالْبَقر وَالْغنم وَالْخَيْل وَالْبِغَال وَالْحمير، وَفِي صُورَة الطُّيُور**. وَقَالَ القَاضِي أَبُو يعلى: وَلَا قدرَة للشَّيْطَان على تَغْيِير خلقتهمْ والانتقال فِي الصُّور، إِنَّمَا يجوز أَن يعلمهُمْ اكلمات وَضَربا من ضروب الْأَفْعَال إِذا فعله وَتكلم بِهِ نَقله امن صُورَة إِلَى صُورَة أُخْرَى، وَأما أَن يتَصَوَّر بِنَفسِهِ فَذَلِك محَال، لِأَن انتقالها من صُورَة إِلَى صُورَة إِنَّمَا يكون بِنَقْض البنية وتفريق الْأَجْزَاء، وَإِذا انتقضت بطلت الْحَيَاة، وَالْقَوْل فِي تشكل الْمَلَائِكَة كَذَلِك.**
.........**(4/237)**قَالَ الْمَدَائِنِي**: جَزِيرَة الْعَرَب خَمْسَة أَقسَام: تهَامَة ونجد وحجاز وعروض ويمن. أما تهَامَة فَهِيَ النَّاحِيَة الجنوبية من الْحجاز، وَأما نجد فَهِيَ النَّاحِيَة الَّتِي بَين الْحجاز وَالْعراق، وَأما الْحجاز فَهُوَ جبل سد من الْيمن حَتَّى يتَّصل بِالشَّام وَفِيه الْمَدِينَة وعمان، وَأما الْعرُوض فَهِيَ الْيَمَامَة إِلَى الْبَحْرين. وَقَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ: الْحجاز من الْمَدِينَة إِلَى تَبُوك وَمن الْمَدِينَة إِلَى طَرِيق الْكُوفَة وَمن وَرَاء ذَلِك إِلَى أَن يشارف أَرض الْبَصْرَة فَهُوَ نجد، وَمَا بَين الْعرَاق وَبَين وجرة وَعمرَة الطَّائِف، نجد، وَمَا كَانَ وَرَاء وجرة إِلَى الْبَحْر فَهُوَ تهَامَة، وَمَا كَانَ بَين تهَامَة ونجد فَهُوَ حجاز، سمي حجازاً لِأَنَّهُ يحجز بَينهمَا**..........**(4/237)**قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**: يحْتَمل أَنه أطلق ثُمَامَة لما علم أَنه آمن بِقَلْبِه وسيظهره بِكَلِمَة الشَّهَادَة. وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ: لم يسلم تَحت الْأسر لعزة نَفسه، وَكَأن رَسُول الله أحس بذلك مِنْهُ، فَقَالَ: أَطْلقُوهُ، فَلَمَّا أطلق أسلم قلت: يرد هَذَا حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة الَّذِي رَوَاهُ ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان الَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ الْآن، وَفِيه: (فَمر يَوْمًا فَأسلم فَحله) . فَهَذَا يُصَرح بِأَن إِسْلَامه كَانَ قبل إِطْلَاقه، فيعذر الْكرْمَانِي فِي هَذَا. لِأَنَّهُ قَالَ بِالِاحْتِمَالِ وَلم يقف على حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، وَأما ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فَكيف غفل عَن ذَلِك مَعَ كَثْرَة اطِّلَاعه فِي الحَدِيث؟**
..........**(4/238)**وَقَالَ مَالك**: إِذا أسلم النَّصْرَانِي فَعَلَيهِ الْغسْل، لأَنهم لَا يتطهرون. فَقيل: مَعْنَاهُ لَا يتطهرون من النَّجَاسَة فِي أبدانهم، لِأَنَّهُ يَسْتَحِيل عَلَيْهِم التطهر من الْجَنَابَة، وَإِن نووها لعدم الشَّرْع، وَقَالَ: وَلَيْسَ فِي الحَدِيث أَن النَّبِي، أمره بالاغتسال، وَلذَلِك قَالَ مَالك: لم يبلغنَا أَنه، أَمر أحدا أسلم بِالْغسْلِ. قلت: قد مر فِي حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة الَّذِي أخرجه ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان وَالْبَزَّار، وَفِيه: فَأمره أَن يغْتَسل. وَفِي (تَارِيخ نيسابور) للحام: من حَدِيث عبد ابْن مُحَمَّد بن عقيل: عَن أَبِيه عَن جده قَالَ: لما أسلمت أَمرنِي النَّبِي بالاغتسال. وَفِي (الْحِلْية) : لأبي نعيم عَن وَاثِلَة، قَالَ: (لما أسلمت قَالَ لي النَّبِي: غتسل بِمَاء وَسدر، واحلق عَنْك شعر الْكفْر) . وَفِي كتاب الْقُرْطُبِيّ: روى عبد الرَّحِيم بن عبيد ابْن عمر عَن أَبِيه عَن نَافِع، عَن ابْن عمر: (أَن رَسُول الله أَمر رجلا أسلم أَن يغْتَسل) . وروى مُسلم ابْن سَالم عَن أبي الْمُغيرَة عَن الْبَراء بن عَازِب. (أَن النَّبِي أَمر رجلا أسلم أَن يغْتَسل بِمَاء وَسدر)**..........**(4/239)**عد بن معَاذ أَبُو عَمْرو سيد الْأَوْس، بَدْرِي كَبِير**. قَالَ أَبُو نعيم: مَاتَ فِي شَوَّال سنة خمس، وَكَذَا قَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق، وَنزل فِي جنَازَته سَبْعُونَ ألف ملك مَا وطئوا الأَرْض قبل، واهتز لَهُ عرش الرَّحْمَن، وَفِي رِوَايَة: الْعَرْش فَإِن قلت: مَا وَجه اهتزاز الْعَرْش لَهُ؟ قلت: أُجِيب بأجوبه. الأول: أَنه اهتز استبشاراً بقدوم روحه. الثَّانِي: أَن المُرَاد اهتزاز حَملَة الْعَرْش، وَمن عِنْده من الْمَلَائِكَة. الثَّالِث: أَن المُرَاد بالعرش الَّذِي وضع عَلَيْهِ**........**(4/239)**قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ وَغَيره**: يَعْنِي بالحيين: الْأَوْس والخزرج. وَكَانَ سعد من الْأَوْس، والبراء من الْخَزْرَج، وكل مِنْهُم لَا يقر بِفضل صَاحبه عَلَيْهِ. قَالَ صَاحب (التَّلْوِيح) : وَفِيه نظر من حَيْثُ إِن سَعْدا والبراء كل مِنْهُمَا أوسي، وَإِنَّمَا أشكل عَلَيْهِم فِيمَا أرى أَنه رأى فِي نسب الْبَراء بن عَازِب بن الْحَارِث بن عدي بن جشم بن مجدعة بن حَارِثَة بن الْحَارِث بن الْخَزْرَج، وَسعد بن معَاذ بن النُّعْمَان بن امريء الْقَيْس بن زيد بن عبد الْأَشْهَل بن جشم بن الْحَارِث الأوسي، فَظن أَن الْخَزْرَج الأول هُوَ أَبُو الخزرجيين، فَفرق بَينهمَا، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ الْخَزْرَج أَبُو الحارثيين الْمَذْكُورين فِي نسبهما، وَهُوَ ابْن عَمْرو بن مَالك بن الْأَوْس بن حَارِثَة، كَذَا ذكر نسبهما بن سعد وَابْن إِسْحَاق وَخَلِيفَة فِي الآخرين.**..........**(4،241)**أَن الْمقَام كَانَ حِينَئِذٍ مُلْصقًا بِالْبَيْتِ قبل أَن يَنْقُلهُ عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ من ذَلِك الْمَكَان إِلَى صحن الْمَسْجِد انْتهى**......**(4/242)**دلَالَة ظَاهِرَة لكرامة الْأَوْلِيَاء وَلَا شكّ فِيهِ. وَفِيه رد على من يُنكر ذَلِك وَقد وَقع مثل هَذَا قَدِيما وحديثا. أما قَدِيما فَمن ذَلِك مَا ذكره ابْن عَسَاكِر وَغَيره** " عَن قَتَادَة بن النُّعْمَان أَنه خرج من عِنْد رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَبِيَدِهِ عرجون فأضاء العرجون " وَفِي دَلَائِل الْبَيْهَقِيّ من حَدِيث مَيْمُون بن زيد بن أبي عبس حَدثنِي أبي " أَن أَبَا عبس كَانَ يُصَلِّي مَعَ النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - الصَّلَوَات ثمَّ يرجع إِلَى بني حَارِثَة فَخرج فِي لَيْلَة مظْلمَة مطيرة فنورت لَهُ عَصَاهُ حَتَّى دخل دَار بني حَارِثَة " وَمن حَدِيث كثير بن زيد عَن مُحَمَّد بن حَمْزَة بن عَمْرو الْأَسْلَمِيّ عَن أَبِيه قَالَ " كُنَّا مَعَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فنفرنا فِي لَيْلَة مظْلمَة فَأَضَاءَتْ أصابعي حَتَّى جمعُوا عَلَيْهَا ظهْرهمْ وَمَا هلك مِنْهُم وَإِن أصابعي لتنير " وَفِي لفظ " نفرت دوابنا وَنحن فِي مشقة " الحَدِيث. وَأما حَدِيثا فَمن ذَلِك مَا ثَبت بالتواتر عَن جمَاعَة من طلبة الْعلم الثِّقَات أَنهم كَانُوا مَعَ الشَّيْخ الإِمَام الْعَلامَة حسان الدّين الرهاوي مُصَنف الْبَحْر وَغَيره فِي وَلِيمَة بِمَدِينَة عينتاب وَكَانَت فِي لَيْلَة مظْلمَة شَاتِيَة فَلَمَّا تفَرقُوا أَرَادَ جمَاعَة أَن ينوروا على الشَّيْخ إِلَى بَاب دَاره لشدَّة الظلمَة فَمَا رَضِي بذلك فَرَجَعُوا وَتَبعهُ جمَاعَة من بعد فَقَالُوا وهم يحلفُونَ أَنهم شاهدوا نورين عظيمين مثل الفوانيس أَحدهمَا عَن يَمِين الشَّيْخ وَالْآخر عَن يسَاره فَلم يَزَالَا مَعَه إِلَى أَن وصل إِلَى بَاب دَاره فَلَمَّا فتح الْبَاب وَدخل الشَّيْخ ارْتَفع النوران وَلَقَد أخبروا عَنهُ بكرامات أُخْرَى غير ذَلِك وَهُوَ أحد مشايخي الَّذين أخذت عَنْهُم الْعلم وانتفعت بهم**.............**(4/245)**وَزعم السفاقسي أَنه كَانَ اتخذ خَلِيلًا من الْمَلَائِكَة**. وَلِهَذَا قَالَ: (لَو كنت متخذاً خَلِيلًا من أمتِي) . انْتهى يردة قَوْله: (وَلَكِن صَاحبكُم خَلِيل الرَّحْمَن) ، وَفِي رِوَايَة: (لَو كنت متخذاً خَلِيلًا غير رَبِّي) ،* *........**(4/246)**لَ الْخطابِيّ**: وَلَا أعلم أَن إِثْبَات الْقيَاس أقوى من إِجْمَاع الصَّحَابَة على اسْتِخْلَاف أبي بكر، مستدلين فِي ذَلِك باستخلافه إِيَّاه فِي أعظم أُمُور الدّين، وَهُوَ الصَّلَاة، فقاسوا عَلَيْهَا سَائِر الْأُمُور، وَلِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يخرج من بَاب بَيته وَهُوَ فِي الْمَسْجِد للصَّلَاة، فَلَمَّا غلق الْأَبْوَاب إلاَّ بَاب أبي بكر دلّ على أَنه يخرج مِنْهُ للصَّلَاة، فَكَأَنَّهُ أَمر بذلك على أَن من بعده يفعل ذَلِك هَكَذَا، فَإِن قلت: رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه قَالَ: (سدوا الْأَبْوَاب إلاَّ بَاب عَليّ) قلت: قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: هُوَ غَرِيب، وَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ: حَدِيث: إلاَّ بَاب أبي بكر أصح. وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم: تفرد بِهِ مِسْكين بن بكير الْحَرَّانِي عَن شُعْبَة، وَقَالَ ابْن عَسَاكِر: وَهُوَ وهم، وَقَالَ صَاحب (التَّوْضِيح) : وَتَابعه**ابراهيم بن المختار* *..........**(4/247)**عثْمَان بن طَلْحَة** "* *هُوَ عُثْمَان بن طَلْحَة بن أبي طَلْحَة عبد الله بن عبد الْعُزَّى الْعَبدَرِي الحَجبي**قتل أَبوهُ وَعَمه يَوْم أحد كَافِرين فِي جمَاعَة من بني عَمهمَا وَهَاجَر هَذَا مَعَ خَالِد بن الْوَلِيد وَعَمْرو وَدفع النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - لَهُ وَإِلَى ابْن عَمه شيبَة بن عُثْمَان مِفْتَاح الْكَعْبَة وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي أسلم يَوْم هدنة الْحُدَيْبِيَة وَجَاء يَوْم الْفَتْح بمفتاح الْكَعْبَة وَفتحهَا فَقَالَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *خذوها** "* *يَعْنِي الْمِفْتَاح** "* *يَا آل أبي طَلْحَة خالدة تالدة لَا يَنْزِعهَا مِنْكُم إِلَّا ظَالِم** "* *ثمَّ نزل الْمَدِينَة فَأَقَامَ بهَا إِلَى وَفَاة النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - ثمَّ تحول إِلَى مَكَّة وَمَات بهَا سنة اثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعين**.......**(4/248)**وروى أَحْمد من حَدِيث عُثْمَان بن أبي طَلْحَة بِسَنَد صَالح** "* *أَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - دخل الْبَيْت فصلى رَكْعَتَيْنِ بَين الساريتين** "* *وَفِي فَوَائِد سمويه بن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن الوضاح قَالَ** "* *قلت لشيبة زَعَمُوا أَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - دخل الْكَعْبَة فَلم يصل فِيهَا قَالَ كذبُوا وَأبي لقد صلى رَكْعَتَيْنِ بَين العمودين ثمَّ ألصق بهما بَطْنه وظهره** " -**.......**(4/251)**وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي النَّوَافِل،**فَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد**:* *السّنة أَن تكون مثنى مثنى لَيْلًا وَنَهَارًا**.* *قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *الْأَفْضَل الْأَرْبَع لَيْلًا وَنَهَارًا**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد**:* *الْأَفْضَل بِاللَّيْلِ رَكْعَتَانِ، وبالنهار أَربع. وَاحْتج أَبُو حنيفَة فِي صَلَاة اللَّيْل بِمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد فِي** (**سنَنه**)* *من حَدِيث عَائِشَة** (**أَنَّهَا سُئِلت عَن صَلَاة رَسُول ا، فِي جَوف اللَّيْل،**فَقَالَت**:* *كَانَ يُصَلِّي صَلَاة الْعشَاء فِي جمَاعَة. ثمَّ يرجع إِلَى أَهله فيركع أَربع رَكْعَات، ثمَّ يأوي إِلَى فرَاشه**)* *الحَدِيث بِطُولِهِ**.* *وَفِي آخِره**: (**حَتَّى قبض على ذَلِك**)* *،**وَاحْتج فِي صَلَاة النَّهَار بِمَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم من حَدِيث معَاذَة (أَنَّهَا سَأَلت عَائِشَة**:* *كم كَانَ رَسُول الله يُصَلِّي الضُّحَى؟**قَالَت**:* *أَربع رَكْعَات يزِيد مَا شَاءَ) ، رَوَاهُ أَبُو يعلى فِي مُسْنده،**وَفِيه**: (**لَا يفصل بَينهُنَّ بِسَلام**) .* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى الْأَرْبَعَة عَن ابْن عمر أَن النَّبِي قَالَ**: (**صَلَاة اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار مثنى مثنى**)* *،**قلت**:* *لما رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ سكت عَنهُ،**إلاَّ أَنه قَالَ**:* *اخْتلف أَصْحَاب شُعْبَة فِيهِ، فرفعه بَعضهم وَوَقفه بَعضهم، وَرَوَاهُ الثِّقَات عَن عبد ابْن عمر عَن النَّبِي وَلم يذكر فِيهِ صَلَاة النَّهَار،**وَ**قَالَ النَّسَائِيّ**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث عِنْدِي خطأ، وَقَالَ فِي** (**سنَنه الْكُبْرَى**)* *إِسْنَاد جيد إلاَّ أَن جمَاعَة من أَصْحَاب ابْن عمر خالفوا الْأَزْدِيّ فِيهِ، فَلم يذكرُوا فِيهِ النَّهَار،**مِنْهُم**:* *سَالم وَنَافِع وَطَاوُس. والْحَدِيث فِي** (**الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**)* *من حَدِيث جمَاعَة عَن ابْن عمر وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ذكر النَّهَار، وروى الطَّحَاوِيّ عَن ابْن عمر أَنه كَانَ يُصَلِّي بِالنَّهَارِ أَرْبعا. وبالليل رَكْعَتَيْنِ،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *فمحال أَن يروي ابْن عمر عَن رَسُول الله شَيْئا ثمَّ يُخَالف ذَلِك، فَعلم بذلك أَنه كَانَ مَا رُوِيَ عَنهُ عَن رَسُول الله ضَعِيفا، أَو كَانَ مَوْقُوفا غير مَرْفُوع**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى الْحَافِظ أَبُو نعيم فِي** (**تَارِيخ اصفهان**) :* *عَن عُرْوَة عَن عَائِشَة قَالَت: قَالَ رَسُول ا**: (**صَلَاة اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار مثنى مثنى**)* *، وروى إِبْرَاهِيم الْحَرْبِيّ فِي** (**غَرِيب الحَدِيث**)* *عَنهُ قَالَ**: (**صَلَاة اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار مثنى مثنى**)* *؟**قلت**:* *الَّذِي رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم أصح مِنْهُمَا وَأقوى وَأثبت**.......**(4/253)**فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ مُحَمَّد بن نصر الْمروزِي: لم نجد عَن النَّبِي خَبرا ثَابتا مُفَسرًا أَنه أوتر بِثَلَاث لم يسلم إلاَّ فِي آخِرهنَّ، كَمَا وجدنَا فِي الْخمس والبسع وَالتسع، غير أَنا وجدنَا عَنهُ أَخْبَارًا أَنه أوتر بِثَلَاث لَا ذكر للتسليم فِيهَا؟**قلت**:* *يرد عَلَيْهِ مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ من** (**الْمُسْتَدْرك**)* *من حَدِيث عَائِشَة: أَنه إِن يُوتر بِثَلَاث لَا يقْعد إلاَّ فِي آخِرهنَّ،**وَفِي حَدِيث أبي بن كَعْب**:* *لَا يسلم إلاَّ فِي آخِرهنَّ،**وَقد قيل**:* *لَعَلَّ مُحَمَّد بن نصر لَا يرى هَذَا ثَابتا**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا تعصب لَا يجدي وَلَا يلْزم من عدم رُؤْيَته ثَابتا أَن لَا يكون ثَابتا عِنْد غَيره**..........**(4/257)**أَن الحَدِيث الْوَارِد فِي الْأَسْوَاق شَرّ الْبِقَاع، وَأَن الْمَسَاجِد خير الْبِقَاع، كَمَا أخرجه الْبَزَّار وَغَيره لَا يَصح إِسْنَاده، وَلَو صَحَّ لم يمْنَع وضع الْمَسْجِد فِي السُّوق لِأَن بقْعَة الْمَسْجِد حِينَئِذٍ تكون بقْعَة خير**.**......**(4/258)**ذكر تعدد الرِّوَايَات فِي قَوْله**: (**خمْسا وَعشْرين دَرَجَة**)* *فِي رِوَايَة البُخَارِيّ أَيْضا من حَدِيث أبي سعيد**: (**صَلَاة الرجل فِي جمَاعَة تزيد على صلَاته فِي بَيته خمْسا وَعشْرين دَرَجَة**) .* *وَعند أبي ماجة**: (**بضعاً وَعشْرين دَرَجَة**)* *،**وَفِي لفظ**: (**فضل الصَّلَاة على صَلَاة أحدكُم وَحده خمْسا وَعشْرين جُزْءا**) .* *وَعند السراج**: (**تعدل خَمْسَة وَعشْرين صَلَاة من صَلَاة الْفَذ**)* *،**وَفِي لفظ**: (**تزيد على صَلَاة الْفَذ خمْسا وَعشْرين**)* *،**وَفِي لفظ**: (**سَبْعَة وَعشْرين جُزْءا**)* *،**وَفِي لفظ**:* *خير من صَلَاة الْفَذ**)* *،**وَفِي لفظ**: (**تزيد على صَلَاة الْفَذ بِخمْس وَعشْرين دَرَجَة**)* *،**وَفِي لفظ**: (**صَلَاة مَعَ الإِمَام أفضل من خمس وَعشْرين يُصليهَا وَحده**) .* *وَفِي كتاب ابْن حزم**:* *صَلَاة الْجَمَاعَة تزيد على صَلَاة الْمُنْفَرد سبعا وَعشْرين دَرَجَة، وَفِي** (**سنَن الْكَجِّي**) :* *صَلَاة الْجَمِيع تفضل على صَلَاة الْفَذ،**وَعند ابْن حبَان**: (**فَإِن صلاهَا بِأَرْض فَيْء فَأَتمَّ وضوءها وركوعها وسجودها تكْتب صلَاته بِخَمْسِينَ دَرَجَة**)* *،**وَعند أبي دَاوُد**: (**بلغت خمسين صَلَاة**) .* *وَقَالَ عبد الْوَاحِد بن زِيَاد فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث**:* *صَلَاة الرجل فِي الفلاة، تضَاعف على صلَاته فِي الْجَمَاعَة، موعند البُخَارِيّ،**من حَدِيث نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر**: (**صَلَاة الرجل فِي جمَاعَة تفضل على صَلَاة الرجل وَحده بِسبع وَعشْرين دَرَجَة**) .* *قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *كَذَا رَوَاهُ نَافِع،**وَعَامة من روى عَن النَّبِي إِنَّمَا قَالَ**: (**خمْسا وَعشْرين دَرَجَة**)* *،**........**(4/259)**كر وَجه هَذِه الرِّوَايَات اخْتلفُوا فِي وَجه الْجمع بَين سبع وَعشْرين دَرَجَة وَبَين خمس وَعشْرين**.* *فَقيل**:* *السَّبع مُتَأَخِّرَة عَن الْخمس فَكَأَن اأخبره بِخمْس ثمَّ زَاده، ورد هَذَا بتعذر التَّارِيخ، ورد هَذَا الرَّد بِأَن الْفَضَائِل لَا تنسخ، فَتعين أَنه مُتَأَخّر**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِن صَلَاة الْجَمَاعَة فِي الْمَسْجِد أفضل من صَلَاة الْفَذ فِي الْمَسْجِد بِسبع وَعشْرين دَرَجَة،**ورد هَذَا بقوله**: (**وَصَلَاة الرجل فِي جمَاعَة تضعف على صلَاته فِي بَيته وَفِي سوقه بِخمْس وَعشْرين ضعفا**) .* *وَقيل**:* *إِن الصَّلَاة الَّتِي لم تكن فِيهَا فَضِيلَة الخطى إِلَى الصَّلَاة، وَلَا فَضِيلَة انتظارها تفضل بِخمْس، وَالَّتِي فِيهَا ذَلِك تفضل بِخمْس، وَالَّتِي فِيهَا ذَلِك تفضل بِسبع**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِن ذَلِك يخْتَلف باخْتلَاف الْمُصَلِّين وَالصَّلَاة، فَمن أكملها وحافظ عَلَيْهَا فَوق من أخل بِشَيْء من ذَلِك،**وَقيل**:* *إِن الزِّيَادَة لصلاتي الْعشَاء وَالصُّبْح لِاجْتِمَاع مَلَائِكَة اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار فيهمَا،**وَيُؤَيِّدهُ حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة**: (**تفضل صَلَاة أحدكُم وَحده بِخمْس وَعشْرين جُزْءا، وتجتمع مَلَائِكَة اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار فِي صَلَاة الْفجْر**) .* *فَذكر اجْتِمَاع الْمَلَائِكَة بواو فاصلة، واستأنف الْكَلَام وقطعه من الْجُمْلَة الْمُتَقَدّمَة،**وَقيل**:* *لَا مُنَافَاة بَين الحدثين لِأَن ذكر الْقَلِيل لَا يُنَافِي الْكثير، وَمَفْهُوم الْعدَد بَاطِل عِنْد جمَاعَة من الْأُصُولِيِّين  َ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *إِنَّمَا قَالَ: دَرَجَة،**وَلم يقل**:* *جُزْءا وَلَا نَصِيبا وَلَا حَافِظًا وَلَا شَيْئا من أَمْثَال ذَلِك، لِأَنَّهُ أَرَادَ الثَّوَاب من جِهَة الْعُلُوّ والارتفاع، وَأَن تِلْكَ فَوق هَذِه بِكَذَا وَكَذَا دَرَجَة،**لِأَن الدَّرَجَات إِلَى جِهَة فَوق قلت**:* *قد جَاءَ فِيهِ لفظ: الْجُزْء والضعف،**....**(4/259)**نقل الطَّيِّبِيّ عَن التوربشتي: وَأما وَجه قصر أَبْوَاب الْفَضِيلَة على خمس وَعشْرين تَارَة، وعَلى سبع وَعشْرين أُخْرَى فَإِن الْمرجع فِي حَقِيقَة ذَلِك إِلَى عُلُوم النُّبُوَّة الَّتِي قصرت عقل الألباء عَن إِدْرَاك جملها وتفاصيلها،**وَلَعَلَّ الْفَائِدَة فِيمَا كشف بِهِ حَضْرَة النُّبُوَّة وَهِي اجْتِمَاع الْمُسلمين مصطفين كَصُفُوف الْمَلَائِكَة والاقتداء بِالْإِمَامِ وَإِظْهَار شَعَائِر الْإِسْلَام وَغَيرهَا انْتهى قلت**:* *هَذَا لَا يشفي الغليل وَلَا يجدي العليل، وَالَّذِي ظهر لي فِي هَذَا**الْمقَام من الْأَنْوَار الإلهية والأسرار الربانية والعنايات المحمدية أَن كل حَسَنَة بِعشر أَمْثَالهَا بِالنَّصِّ، وَأَنه لَو صلى فِي بَيته كَانَ يحصل لَهُ ثَوَاب عشر صلوَات، وَكَذَا لَو صلىَّ فِي سوقه كَانَ لكل صَلَاة عشر، ثمَّ أَنه إِذا صلى بِالْجَمَاعَة يُضَاعف لَهُ مثله فَيصير ثَوَاب عشْرين صَلَاة، أَو زِيَادَة الْخمس فَلِأَنَّهُ أدّى فرضا من الْفُرُوض الْخَمْسَة، فأنعم اعليه ثَوَاب خمس صلوَات أُخْرَى نَظِير عدد الْفُرُوض الْخَمْسَة زِيَادَة عشْرين إنعاماً وفضلاً مِنْهُ عَلَيْهِ، فَتَصِير الْجُمْلَة خَمْسَة وَعشْرين**.......**(4/262)**عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول ا**: (**إِذا تَوَضَّأ أحدكُم فِي بَيته ثمَّ أَتَى الْمَسْجِد كَانَ فِي صَلَاة حَتَّى يرجع فَلَا يفعل هَكَذَا، وَشَبك بَين أَصَابِعه**)* *،**وَقَالَ**:* *حَدِيث صَحِيح على شَرط الشَّيْخَيْنِ**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن وَكِيع عَن عبد ابْن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن موهب عَن عَمه عَن مولى لأبي سعيد، وَهُوَ مَعَ رَسُول ا، فَدخل رَسُول الله الْمَسْجِد فَرَأى رجلا جَالِسا وسط النَّاس وَقد شَبكَ بَين أَصَابِعه يحدث نَفسه، فَأَوْمأ إِلَيْهِ رَسُول الله فَلم يفْطن لَهُ،**فَالْتَفت إِلَى أبي سعيد فَقَالَ**: (**إِذا صلى أحدكُم فَلَا يشبكن بَين أَصَابِعه، فَإِن التشبيك من الشَّيْطَان**) .* *فَإِن قلت**:* *هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث مُعَارضَة لأحاديث الْبَاب قلت: غير مقاومة لَهَا فِي الصِّحَّة، وَلَا مُسَاوِيَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَجه إِدْخَال هَذِه التَّرْجَمَة فِي الْفِقْه مُعَارضَة بِمَا رُوِيَ من النَّهْي عَن**التشبيك فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَقد وَردت فِيهِ مَرَاسِيل،**ومسند من طرق غير ثَابِتَة قلت**:* *كَأَنَّهُ أَرَادَ بالمسند حَدِيث كَعْب بن عجْرَة الَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ فَإِن قلت: حَدِيث كَعْب هَذَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَصَححهُ ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان قلت: فِي اسناده اخْتِلَاف، فضعفه بَعضهم بِسَبَبِهِ،**وَقيل**:* *لَيْسَ بَين هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث مُعَارضَة لِأَن النَّهْي إِنَّمَا ورد عَن فعل ذَلِك فِي الصَّلَاة أَو فِي الْمُضِيّ إِلَى الصَّلَاة وَفعله لَيْسَ فِي الصَّلَاة وَلَا فِي الْمُضِيّ إِلَيْهَا مُعَارضَة إِذا،**وَبَقِي كل حَدِيث على حياله**وَالرِّوَايَة الَّتِي فِيهَا النَّهْي عَن ذَلِك مَا دَامَ فِي الْمَسْجِد ضعيفه، لِأَن فِيهَا ضَعِيفا ومجهولاً، وَقد رَوَاهَا ابْن أبي شيبَة،**وَلَفظه**: (**إِذا صلى أحدكُم فَلَا يشبكن بَين أَصَابِعه، فَإِن التشبيك من الشَّيْطَان، وَإِن أحدكُم لَا يزَال فِي صَلَاة مَا دَامَ فِي الْمَسْجِد حَتَّى يخرج مِنْهُ**)* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنِير: التَّحْقِيق أَنه لَيْسَ بَين هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث تعَارض،**إِذا الْمنْهِي عَنهُ فعله على وَجه الْعَبَث وَالَّذِي فِي الحَدِيث إِنَّمَا هُوَ الْمَقْصُود التَّمْثِيل وتصوير الْمَعْنى فِي اللَّفْظ فَإِن قلت**:* *مَا حكمه النَّهْي عَن التشبيك؟**قلت**:* *أُجِيب بأجوبة**.* *الأول**:* *لكَونه من الشَّيْطَان، كَمَا مر الْآن**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *لِأَنَّهُ يجلب النّوم، وَهُوَ من مظان الْحَدث**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *أَن صُورَة التشبيك تشبه صُورَة الِاخْتِلَاف، كَمَا نبه عَلَيْهِ فِي حَدِيث ابْن عمر، فكره ذَلِك لمن هُوَ فِي حكم الصَّلَاة حَتَّى لَا يَقع فِي الْمنْهِي عَنهُ**.* *قَوْله**:* *للمصلين**: (**وَلَا تختلفوا فتختلف قُلُوبهم**)* *، وَا تَعَالَى أعلم**.**........**(4/265)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير فِي** (**معرفَة الصَّحَابَة**) :* *ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ اسْمه الْخِرْبَاق من بني سليم، كَانَ نزل بِذِي خشب من نَاحيَة الْمَدِينَة، وَلَيْسَ هُوَ ذَا الشمالين خزاعي حَلِيف لبني زهرَة، قتل يَوْم بدر، وَأَن قصَّة ذِي الشمالين كَانَت قبل بدر، ثمَّ أحكمت الْأُمُور بعد ذَلِك**.**...........**(4/266)**وَفِي رِوَايَة الزُّهْرِيّ**:* *ذُو الشمالين رجل من بني زهرَة، وبسبب هَذِه الْكَلِمَة ذهب الحنفيون إِلَى أَن حَدِيث ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ مَنْسُوخ بِحَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود،**قَالُوا**:* *لِأَن ذَا الشمالين قتل يَوْم بدر فِيمَا ذكره أهل السّير، وَهُوَ من بني سليم، فَهُوَ ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ الْمَذْكُور فِي الحَدِيث، وَهَذَا لَا يَصح لَهُم، وَإِن قتل ذُو الشمالين يَوْم بدر فَلَيْسَ هُوَ بالخرباق،**وَهُوَ رجل آخر حَلِيف لبني زهرَة اسْمه**:* *عُمَيْر بن عبد عَمْرو من خُزَاعَة، بِدَلِيل رِوَايَة أبي هُرَيْرَة حَدِيث ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ ومشاهدته خَبره،**وَلقَوْله**:* *صلى بِنَا رَسُول ا، وَذكر الحَدِيث، وَإِسْلَام أبي هُرَيْرَة بِخَير بعد يَوْم بدر بِسنتَيْنِ، فَهُوَ غير ذِي الشمالين المستشهد ببدر، وَقد عدوا قَول الزُّهْرِيّ فِيهِ هَذَا من وهمه، وَقد عدهما بَعضهم حديثين فِي نازلتين وَهُوَ الصَّحِيح لاخْتِلَاف صفتهما،**لِأَن فِي حَدِيث الْخِرْبَاق ذَا الشمالين أَنه**:* *سلم من ثَلَاث،**وَفِي حَدِيث ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ**:* *من اثْنَتَيْنِ،**وَفِي حَدِيث الْخِرْبَاق**:* *إِنَّهَا الْعَصْر،**وَفِي حَدِيث ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ**:* *الظّهْر لغير شكّ عِنْد نعضهم، وَقد ذكر مُسلم ذَلِك كُله. اناتهى**ذهب الحنفيون إِلَى أَن حَدِيث ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ مَنْسُوخ بِحَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود،**قَالُوا**:* *لِأَن ذَا الشمالين قتل يَوْم بدر فِيمَا ذكره أهل السّير، وَهُوَ من بني سليم، فَهُوَ ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ الْمَذْكُور فِي الحَدِيث، وَهَذَا لَا يَصح لَهُم، وَإِن قتل ذُو الشمالين يَوْم بدر فَلَيْسَ هُوَ بالخرباق،**وَهُوَ رجل آخر حَلِيف لبني زهرَة اسْمه**:* *عُمَيْر بن عبد عَمْرو من خُزَاعَة، بِدَلِيل رِوَايَة أبي هُرَيْرَة حَدِيث ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ ومشاهدته خَبره،**وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**: ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ غير ذِي الشمالين الْمَقْتُول ببدر بِدَلِيل مَا فِي حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة. وَأما قَول الزُّهْرِيّ فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث: أَنه ذُو الشمالين، فَلم يُتَابع عَلَيْهِ.**فَثَبت أَن الزُّهْرِيّ لم ينْفَرد بذلك، وَأَن الْمُخَاطب للنَّبِي ذُو الشمالين، وَأَن من قَالَ ذَلِك لم يهم، وَلَا يلْزم من عدم تَخْرِيج ذَلِك فِي الصَّحِيح عدم صِحَّته، فَثَبت أَن ذَا الْيَدَيْنِ وَذَا الشمالين وَاحِد،** وَهَذَا أولى من جعله رجلَيْنِ لِأَنَّهُ خلاف الأَصْل فِي هَذَا الْموضع فَإِن قلت: أخرج الْبَيْهَقِيّ حَدِيثا وَاسْتدلَّ بِهِ على بَقَاء ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ بعد النَّبِي، فَقَالَ: الَّذِي قتل ببدر هُوَ ذُو الشمالين بن عبد عَمْرو بن فضلَة، حَلِيف بني زهرَة من خُزَاعَة: وَأما ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ الَّذِي أخبر النَّبِي، بسهوه فَإِنَّهُ بَقِي بعد النَّبِي. كَذَا ذكره شَيخنَا أَبُو عبد االحافظ**

**.........**(4/269)**الروحاء**)* *، وَهُوَ مَوضِع ارْتَفع من مَكَان الروحاء، وَهِي بحاء مُهْملَة ممدودة**.* *قَالَ أَبُو عبيد االبكري**:* *هِيَ قَرْيَة جَامِعَة لمزينة على لَيْلَتَيْنِ من الْمَدِينَة بَينهمَا أحد وَأَرْبَعُونَ ميلًا**.* *وَقَالَ كثير عزة**:* *سميت الروحاء لِكَثْرَة أرواحها وبالروحاء بِنَاء يَزْعمُونَ أَنه قبر مُضر بن نزار**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد**:* *وَالنِّسْبَة إِلَيْهَا: روحاني، على غير قِيَاس**.* *وَقد قيل**:* *روحاوي، على الْقيَاس. وَفِي** (**كتاب الْجبَال**)* *للزمخشري: بَين الْمَدِينَة والروحاء أَرْبَعَة برد إلاَّ ثَلَاثَة أَمْيَال. وَفِي** (**صَحِيح مُسلم**)* *فِي بَاب الْأَذَان**: (**سِتَّة وَثَلَاثُونَ ميلًا**) .* *وَفِي كتاب ابْن أبي شيبَة**:* *على ثَلَاثِينَ ميلًا**.**.......**(4/274)** (**مر الظهْرَان**)* *زعم الْبكْرِيّ أَنه بِفَتْح أَوله وَتَشْديد ثَانِيه،**مُضَاف إِلَى**:* *الظهْرَان،**بِظَاء مُعْجمَة مَفْتُوحَة**:* *بَين مر وَالْبَيْت سِتَّة عشر ميلًا**.* *قلت**:* *هُوَ الْوَادي الَّذِي تسميه الْعَامَّة بطن مر، وبسكون الرَّاء بعْدهَا وَاو، وَقَالَ كثير عزة سميت مرا لمرارة مَائِهَا**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو غَسَّان**:* *سميت بذلك لِأَن فِي بطن الْوَادي بِئْرا ونخلة كبابة بعرق من الأَرْض أَبيض هجامر، إلاَّ أَن الْمِيم مَوْصُولَة بالراء، وببطن مر تخزعت خُزَاعَة من أخواتها فَبَقيت بِمَكَّة شرفها اتعالى، وسارت أخواتها إِلَى الشَّام أَيَّام سيل العرم**.* *وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ**:* *مر الظهْرَان بتهامة قريب من عَرَفَة**.........**(4/274)**وَأخرج أَبُو دَاوُد فِي** (**كتاب الْمَرَاسِيل**)* *من حَدِيث ابْن لَهِيعَة: عَم بكير بن عبد االأشج قَالَ: كَانَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ تِسْعَة مَسَاجِد مَعَ مَسْجِد النَّبِي يسمع أَهله تأذين بِلَال، رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ، فيصلون فِي مَسَاجِدهمْ أقربها مَسْجِد بني عَمْرو بن مبذول، وَمَسْجِد بني سَاعِدَة، وَمَسْجِد بني عبيد، وَمَسْجِد بني سَلمَة، وَمَسْجِد بني رَايِح بن عبد الْأَشْهَل، وَمَسْجِد بني زُرَيْق، وَمَسْجِد غفار، وَمَسْجِد أسلم، وَمَسْجِد جُهَيْنَة، وَشك فِي التَّاسِع. وَفِي كتاب** (**أَخْبَار الْمَدِينَة**)* *لأبي زيد عَمْرو بن شبة النميري النَّحْوِيّ الأخباري،**بِسَنَد لَهُ فِي ذكر الْمَسَاجِد الَّتِي بِالْمَدِينَةِ**:* *عَن رَافع بن خديج: صلى النَّبِي،**فِي الْمَسْجِد الصَّغِير الَّذِي بِأحد فِي شعب الجرار على يَمِينك اللازق بِالْجَبَلِ**:* *وَعَن أسيد بن أبي أسيد عَن أشياخه أَن النَّبِي،، دَعَا على الْجَبَل الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ مَسْجِد الْفَتْح**.* *وَصلى فِي الْمَسْجِد الصَّغِير الَّذِي بِأَصْل الْجَبَل حِين تصعد الْجَبَل**:* *وَعَن عمَارَة ابْن أبي الْيُسْر: صلى النَّبِي فِي الْمَسْجِد الْأَسْفَل**.* *وَعَن جَابر**:* *دَعَا النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام. فِي الْمَسْجِد الْمُرْتَفع وَرفع يَدَيْهِ مدا، وَعَن عَمْرو بن شُرَحْبِيل أَن النَّبِي صلى فِي مَسْجِد بني خدارة، وَعَن عَمْرو بن قَتَادَة أَن النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، صلى لَهُم فِي مَسْجِد فِي بني أُميَّة من الْأَنْصَار، وَكَانَ فِي مَوضِع الخربتين**قلت**: قد اندرس أَكثر هَذِه الْمَسَاجِد وَبَقِي من الْمَشْهُور الْآن مَسْجِد قبا، وَمَسْجِد بني قُرَيْظَة، ومشربة أم إِبْرَاهِيم وَهِي شمَالي مَسْجِد قُرَيْظَة، وَمَسْجِد بني ظفر، شَرْقي البقيع وَيعرف: بِمَسْجِد البغلة، وَمَسْجِد بني مُعَاوِيَة وَيعرف بِمَسْجِد الْإِجَابَة، وَمَسْجِد الْفَتْح قريب من جبل سلع، وَمَسْجِد الْقبْلَتَيْنِ فِي بني سَلمَة.**...........**(4/275)**ي بَيَان وَجه تتبع عبد ابْن عمر الْمَوَاضِع الَّتِي صلى فِيهَا رَسُول ا، وَهُوَ أَنه يسْتَحبّ التتبع لآثار النَّبِي والتبرك بهَا، وَلم يزل النَّاس يتبركون بمواضع الصَّالِحين. وَقد روى شُعْبَة عَن سُلَيْمَان التَّيْمِيّ عَن الْمَعْرُور بن سُوَيْد،**قَالَ**:* *كَانَ عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي اعنه،**فِي سفر فصلى الْغَدَاة ثمَّ أَتَى على مَكَان فَجعل النَّاس يأتونه وَيَقُولُونَ**:* *صلى فِيهِ النَّبِي**.* *فَقَالَ عمر**:* *إِنَّمَا هلك أهل الْكتاب، إِنَّهُم كَانُوا اتبعُوا آثَار أَنْبِيَائهمْ فاتخذوا كنائس وبيعاً، فَمن عرضت لَهُ الصَّلَاة فَليصل، وَإِلَّا فليمض**.* *قَالُوا**:* *أما مَا رُوِيَ عَن عمر، رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ، أَنه ذكر ذَلِك فَلِأَنَّهُ خشِي أَن يلْتَزم النَّاس الصَّلَاة فِي تِلْكَ الْمَوَاضِع، فيشكل ذَلِك على من يَأْتِي بعدهمْ، وَيرى ذَلِك وَاجِبا. وَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي للْعَالم إِذا رأى النَّاس يلبتزمون النَّوَافِل التزاماً شَدِيدا أَن يترخص فِيهَا فِي بعض المرات وَيَتْرُكهَا ليعلم بِفِعْلِهِ، ذَلِك أَنَّهَا غير وَاجِبَة، كَمَا فعل ابْن عَبَّاس فِي ترك الْأُضْحِية**.**.......**(4/277)**لحربة الْمَذْكُورَة هَل لَهَا حد فِي الطول وَمَا الْمُعْتَبر فِي طول الستْرَة** (**قلت**)* *قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا مقدارها ذِرَاع فَصَاعِدا وَأخذُوا ذَلِك بِحَدِيث طَلْحَة بن عبيد الله قَالَ قَالَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *إِذا جعلت بَين يَديك مثل مؤخرة الرحل فَلَا يَضرك من يمر بَين يَديك " رَوَاهُ مُسلم وَذكر شيخ الْإِسْلَام فِي مبسوطه من حَدِيث أبي جُحَيْفَة الْآتِي ذكره أَن مِقْدَار العنزة طول ذِرَاع فِي غلظ أصْبع وَيُؤَيّد هَذَا قَول ابْن مَسْعُود يجزىء من الستْرَة السهْم وَفِي الذَّخِيرَة طول السهْم ذِرَاع وَعرضه قدر أصْبع وَاخْتلف مَشَايِخنَا فِيمَا إِذا كَانَت الستْرَة أقل من ذِرَاع وَقَالَ شيخ الْإِسْلَام لَو وضع قناة أَو جعبة بَين يَدَيْهِ وارتفع قدر ذِرَاع كَانَت ستْرَة بِلَا خلاف وَإِن كَانَت دونه فَفِيهِ خلاف**............**(4/286)**وَقد اخْتلف السّلف فِي الصَّلَاة بَين السَّوَارِي، فكرهه أنس بن مَالك لوُرُود النَّهْي بذلك، رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم وَصَححهُ،**وَقَالَ ابْن مَسْعُود**:* *لَا تصفوا بَين الأساطين واتموا الصُّفُوف) . وَأَجَازَهُ الْحسن وَابْن سِيرِين، وَكَانَ سعيد بن جُبَير وَإِبْرَاهِيم التَّيْمِيّ وسُويد بن غَفلَة يؤمُّونَ قَومهمْ بَين الأساطين، وَهُوَ قَول الْكُوفِيّين وَقَالَ مَالك فِي** (**الْمُدَوَّنَة**)* *لَا بَأْس باصلاة بَينهمَا لضيق الْمَسْجِد**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن حبيب**:* *لَيْسَ النَّهْي عَن تقطيع الصُّفُوف إِذْ ضَاقَ الْمَسْجِد، وَإِنَّمَا نهى عَنهُ إِذا كَانَ الْمَسْجِد وَاسِعًا**.* *قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *وَسبب الْكَرَاهَة بَين الأساطين أَنه رُوِيَ أَنه مصلى الْجِنّ الْمُؤمنِينَ**.**...........**(4/291)**وَزعم ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ أَن النَّاس اخْتلفُوا فِي وجوب وضع الستْرَة بَين يَدي الْمُصَلِّي على ثَلَاثَة أَقْوَال**.* *الأول**:* *أَنه وَاجِب، فَإِن لم يجد وضع خطا، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد،**كَأَنَّهُ اعْتمد حَدِيث ابْن عمر الَّذِي صَححهُ الْحَاكِم**: (**لَا تصلي إلاَّ إِلَى ستْرَة وَلَا تدع أحدا يمر بَين يَديك**) .* *وَعَن أبي نعيم فِي** (**كتاب الصَّلَاة**) :* *حدّثنا سُلَيْمَان، أَظُنهُ عَن حميد بن هِلَال،**قَالَ عمر ابْن الْخطاب**:* *لَو يعلم الْمُصَلِّي مَا ينقص من صلَاته مَا صلى إِلَّا إِلَى شَيْء يستره من النَّاس، وَعند ابْن أبي شيبَة،**عَن ابْن مَسْعُود**: (**إِنَّه ليقطع نصف صَلَاة الْمَرْء الْمُرُور بَين يَدَيْهِ**) .* *الثَّانِي**:* *أَنَّهَا مُسْتَحبَّة، ذهب إِلَيْهِ أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *جَوَاز تَركهَا، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن مَالك**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا: الأَصْل فِي الستْرَة أَنَّهَا مُسْتَحبَّة**.* *وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ**:* *كَانُوا يستحبون إِذا صلوا فِي الفضاء أَن يكون بَين أَيْديهم مَا يسترهم. وَقَالَ عَطاء، لَا بَأْس بترك الستْرَة، وَصلى الْقَاسِم وَسَالم فِي الصَّحرَاء إِلَى غير ستْرَة، ذكر ذَلِك كُله ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي** (**مُصَنفه**) .**وَاعْلَم أَن الْكَلَام فِي هَذَا على عشرَة أَنْوَاع**:* *الأول: أَن الستْرَة وَاجِبَة أَو لَا؟ وَقد مر الْآن**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *مِقْدَار مَوضِع يكره الْمُرُور فِيهِ،**فَقيل**:* *مَوضِع سُجُوده، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَار شمس الْأَئِمَّة السَّرخسِيّ وَشَيخ الْإِسْلَام قاضيخان،**وَقيل**:* *مِقْدَار صفّين أَو ثَلَاثَة،**وَقيل**:* *بِثَلَاثَة أَذْرع،**وَقيل**:* *بِخَمْسَة أَذْرع**.* *وَقيل**:* *بِأَرْبَعِينَ ذِرَاعا، وَقدر الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد بِثَلَاثَة أَذْرع، وَلم يحد مَالك فِي ذَلِك حدا إلاّ أَن ذَلِك بِقدر مَا يرْكَع فِيهِ وَيسْجد ويتمكن من دفع من مر بَين يَدَيْهِ**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *أَنه يسْتَحبّ لمن صلى فِي الصَّحرَاء أَن يتَّخذ أَمَامه ستْرَة،**وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة أَن رَسُول الله قَالَ**: (**إِذا صلى أحدكُم فليجعل تِلْقَاء وَجهه شَيْئا، فَإِن لم يجد فلينصب عَصا، فَإِن لم يكن لَهُ عَصا، فليخط خطا وَلَا يضرّهُ مَا مر أَمَامه**) .* *وخرجه ابْن حبَان فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *وَذكر عبد الْحق أَن ابْن الْمَدِينِيّ وَأحمد بن حَنْبَل صَحَّحَاهُ،**وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث ضَعِيف وَإِن كَانَ قد أَخذ بِهِ أَحْمد**.* *وَقَالَ سُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة**:* *لم نجد شَيْئا نَشد بِهِ هَذَا الحَدِيث**.* *وَكَانَ إِسْمَاعِيل بن أُميَّة إِذا حدث بِهَذَا الحَدِيث يَقُول**:* *عنْدكُمْ شَيْء تشدون بِهِ، وَأَشَارَ الشَّافِعِي إِلَى ضعفه**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *فِيهِ ضعف وأضطراب**.* *وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *وَلَا بَأْس بِهِ فِي مثل هَذَا الجكم**.**الرَّابِع**:* *مِقْدَار الستْرَة،**قد ورد**:* *قدر ذِرَاع، وَقد ذكرنَا الْكَلَام فِيهِ* 
*.........**(4/292)**وَفِي** (**الذَّخِيرَة**)* *للقرافي: الْخط بَاطِل، وَهُوَ قَول الْجُمْهُور، وَجوزهُ أَشهب فِي** (**الْعُتْبِيَّة**)* *وَهُوَ قَول سعيد بن جُبَير وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالشَّافِعِيّ بالعراق،**ثمَّ قَالَ بِمصْر**:* *لَا يخط، والمانعون أجابوا عَن حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة الْمَذْكُور أَنه ضَعِيف**.* *وَقَالَ عبد الْحق**:* *ضعفه جمَاعَة ابْن حزم فِي** (**الْمحلى**) :* *لم يَصح فِي الْخط شَيْء وَلَا يجوز القَوْل بِهِ**.**,,,,,,,,,,,,**(4/293)**وَفِي رِوَايَة الْكشميهني**: (**مَاذَا عَلَيْهِ من الْإِثْم**)* *، وَلَيْسَت هَذِه الزِّيَادَة فِي شَيْء من الرِّوَايَات غَيره، وَكَذَا فِي** (**الْمُوَطَّأ**)* *لَيست هَذِه الزِّيَادَة، وَكَذَا فِي سَائِر المسندات. وَفِي المستخرجات، غير أَنه وَقع فِي** (**مُصَنف ابْن أبي شيبَة**) :* *مَاذَا عَلَيْهِ، يَعْنِي من الْإِثْم، وعيب على الْمُحب الطَّبَرِيّ حَيْثُ عزا هَذِه الزِّيَادَة فِي الْأَحْكَام للْبُخَارِيّ**.**.........



الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
ختم المجلد الرابع من " عمدة القاري " ويليه المجلد الخامس " كتاب مواقيت الصلاة "*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الأحد 
الموافق : 28/ ذو القعدة /1441 هجري
الموافق : 19/ يوليو / 2020 ميلادي 

*(**4/151)**أثر ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *الْفرق حَيْثُ قَالَ: إِن كَانَ رطبا فاغسله وَإِن كَانَ يَابسا فَلَا،**أَي**:* *فَلَا يَضرك وَطْؤُهُ**ذكره البُخَارِيّ مُعَلّقا، وَوَصله ابْن أبي شيبَة بِسَنَد صَحِيح،**وَقَالَ فِي آخِره**:* *وَإِن كَانَ يَابسا لم يضرّهُ**.**........**(4/152)**جزم النَّوَوِيّ بِالْمَنْعِ فِي كل حَالَة دَاخل الصَّلَاة وخارجها، وَسَوَاء كَانَ فِي الْمَسْجِد أَو غَيره،**وَنقل عَن مَالك أَنه قَالَ**:* *لَا بَأْس بِهِ خَارج الصَّلَاة، وروى عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن ابْن مَسْعُود أَنه كره أَن يبصق عَن يَمِينه وَلَيْسَ فِي الصَّلَاة. وَعَن معَاذ بن جبل،**قَالَ**:* *مَا بصقت عَن يَمِيني مُنْذُ أسلمت، وَعَن عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز أَنه نهى ابْنه عَنهُ مُطلقًا، وَهَذِه كلهَا تشهد للْمَنْع مُطلقًا**.* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *النَّهْي عَن البصاق عَن الْيَمين فِي الصَّلَاة إِنَّمَا هُوَ مَعَ إِمْكَان غَيره، فَإِن تعذر فَلهُ ذَلِك**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *إِن كَانَ عَن يسَاره وَاحِد فَلَا يبزق فِي وَاحِد من الْجِهَتَيْنِ، لَكِن تَحت**قدمه أَو ثَوْبه،**وَقد روى أَبُو دَاوُد عَن طَارق بن عبد االمحاربي قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول ا**: (**إِذا قَامَ الرجل إِلَى الصَّلَاة، أَو إِذا صلى أحدكُم، فَلَا يبزق أَمَامه وَلَا عَن يَمِينه، وَلَكِن عَن تِلْقَاء يسَاره إِن كَانَ فَارغًا، أَو تَحت قدمه الْيُسْرَى ثمَّ ليقل بِهِ**) .* *وَهَذَا الحَدِيث يُؤَيّد مَا قَالَه الْخطابِيّ**........**(4/153)**وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي المُرَاد بدفن البزاق، فالجمهور على أَنه الدّفن فِي تُرَاب الْمَسْجِد ورمله وحصائه إِن كَانَت فِيهِ هَذِه الْأَشْيَاء وإلاَّ يُخرجهُ. وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول ا**: (**من دخل هَذَا الْمَسْجِد فبزق فِيهِ أَو تنخم فليحفر فليدفنه. فَإِن لم يفعل فليبزق فِي ثَوْبه ثمَّ ليخرج بِهِ**)**ن ابْن عَبَّاس يرفعهُ**: (**البزاق فِي الْمَسْجِد خطية وكفارته دَفنه**)* *، وَإِسْنَاده ضَعِيف**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هَذَا فِي غير الْمَسْجِد، وَأما الْمُصَلِّي فِي الْمَسْجِد فَلَا يبزق إلاَّ فِي ثَوْبه، ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة إِن ذَلِك كَانَ فِي الْمَسْجِد، وروى أَحْمد فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *من حَدِيث سعد بن أبي وَقاص مَرْفُوعا بِإِسْنَاد حسن**: (**من تنخم فِي الْمَسْجِد فليغيب نخامته أَن تصيب جلد مُؤمن أَو ثَوْبه فتؤذيه**) .* *وروى أَحْمد أَيْضا، وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ بِإِسْنَاد حسن من حَدِيث أبي أُمَامَة مَرْفُوعا،**قَالَ**: (**من تنخع فِي الْمَسْجِد فَلم يدفنه فسيئة، وَإِن دَفنه فحسنة**) .* *وَفِي حَدِيث مُسلم عَن ابي ذَر**: (**وَوجدت فِي مساوىء أَعمال أمتِي النخامة تكون فِي الْمَسْجِد وَلَا تدفن**) .* *وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *فَلم يثبت لَهَا حكم السَّيئَة بِمُجَرَّد إيقاعها فِي الْمَسْجِد، بل بِهِ وبتركها غير مدفونة،**وروى سعيد بن مَنْصُور**: (**عَن أبي عُبَيْدَة أَنه تنخم فِي الْمَسْجِد لَيْلَة فنسي أَن يدفنها حَتَّى رَجَعَ إِلَى منزله، فَأخذ شعلة من نَار ثمَّ جَاءَ فطلبها حَتَّى دَفنهَا،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *الْحَمد الَّذِي لم يكْتب عليَّ خَطِيئَة اللَّيْلَة**)* *......**(4/158)**لْمُسَابقَة وَهِي السَّبق الَّذِي يشْتَرك فِي الِاثْنَان، وَبَاب المفاعلة يَقْتَضِي ذَلِك، وَالْخَيْل الَّتِي أضمرت هِيَ الَّتِي كَانَت الْمُسَابقَة بَينهَا، وَكَانَ فرس النَّبِي، صلى اتعالى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**بَينهَا يُسمى**:* *السكب، وَكَانَ أغر محجلاً طلق الْيَمين لَهُ مسحة، وَهُوَ أول فرس ملكه، وَأول فرس غزا عَلَيْهِ، وَاشْتَرَاهُ من أَعْرَابِي من بني فَزَارَة بِعشر أَوَاقٍ،**وَكَانَ إسمه عِنْد الْأَعرَابِي**:* *الضرس،**فَسَماهُ رَسُول اصلى اتعالى عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسلم**:* *السكب، وسابق عَلَيْهِ فَسبق وَفَرح بِهِ، وَهُوَ أول فرس سَابق عَلَيْهِ فَسبق وَفَرح الْمُسلمُونَ بِهِ**..........**(4/159)**جَوَاز الْمُسَابقَة بَين الْخُيُول وَجَوَاز تضميرها وتمرينها على الجري، وإعدادها لذَلِك لينْتَفع بهَا عِنْد الْحَاجة فِي الْقِتَال كراً وفراً، وَهَذَا إِجْمَاع، وَعَن الشَّافِعِيَّة أَنَّهَا سنة،**وَقيل**:* *مُبَاح، وَكَانَت الْجَاهِلِيَّة يفعلونها فأقرها الْإِسْلَام، وَلَا يخْتَص جَوَازهَا بِالْخَيْلِ، خلافًا لقوم، والْحَدِيث مَحْمُول على مَا إِذا كَانَ بِغَيْر رهان،**وَالْفُقَهَاء شرطُوا فِيهَا شُرُوطًا مِنْهَا**:* *جَوَاز الرِّهَان من جَانب وَاحِد، وَمن الْجَانِبَيْنِ قمار إلاَّ بِمُحَلل، وَقد علم فِي مَوْضِعه، وَلَيْسَ فِي الحَدِيث دلَالَة على جَوَاز ذَلِك وَلَا على مَنعه**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *إِنَّه سَابق بَين الْخَيل على حلل أَتَتْهُ من الْيمن، فَأعْطى السَّابِق ثَلَاث حلل وَأعْطى الثَّانِي حلتين وَالثَّالِث حلَّة وَالرَّابِع دِينَارا، وَالْخَامِس درهما، وَالسَّادِس فضَّة**.* *وَقَالَ**: (**بَارك افيك. وَفِي كلكُمْ وَفِي السَّابِق والفسكل**) .* *قلت**:* *الفسكل،**بِكَسْر الْفَاء وَسُكُون السِّين الْمُهْملَة بَينهمَا وَفِي آخِره اللَّام**:* *وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَجِيء فِي الجلبة آخر الْخَيل**.**..........**(4/160)**ذ**كر أَبُو مُحَمَّد بن قُتَيْبَة فِي غَرِيب الحَدِيث تأليفه فِي هَذَا أَنه لما خرج رأى أقناء معلقَة فِي الْمَسْجِد وَكَانَ أَمر بَين كل حَائِط بقنو يعلق فِي الْمَسْجِد ليَأْكُل مِنْهُ من لَا شَيْء لَهُ وَقَالَ ثَابت فِي كتاب الدَّلَائِل وَكَانَ عَلَيْهَا على عَهده - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - معَاذ بن جبل رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ انْتهى**.............**(4/161)**أما الْبَحْرين فَهُوَ تَثْنِيَة بَحر فِي الأَصْل وَهِي بَلْدَة مَشْهُورَة بَين الْبَصْرَة وعمان وَهِي هجر وَأَهْلهَا عبد الْقَيْس بن أفصى بن دعمى بن جديلة بن أَسد بن ربيعَة بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض قيل بَينهَا وَبَين الْبَصْرَة أَرْبَعَة وَثَمَانُونَ فرسخا. وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد الْبكْرِيّ لما صَالح أَهله رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - أَمر عَلَيْهِم الْعَلَاء بن الْحَضْرَمِيّ وَزعم أَبُو الْفرج فِي تَارِيخه أَنَّهَا رِيبَة وَأَن ساكنيها معظمهم مطحولون وَأنْشد**(**وَمن يسكن الْبَحْرين يعظم طحاله ... ويغبط بِمَا فِي جَوْفه وَهُوَ ساغب**)**..........**(4/164)**وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *الصَّحِيح أَن الْقَاذِف: عُوَيْمِر، وَالَّذِي ذكر فِي حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس من قَوْله الْعجْلَاني هُوَ عُوَيْمِر، وَكَذَا فِي قَول عبد اللَّه بن مَسْعُود، وَكَانَ رجلا، وهلال بن أُميَّة خطأ، وَأَظنهُ غَلطا من هِشَام بن حسان، وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهَا قصَّة وَاحِدَة، وَالدَّلِيل على ذَلِك توقفه فِيهَا حَتَّى نزلت الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة، وَلَو أَنَّهُمَا قضيتان لم يتَوَقَّف على الحكم فِي الثَّانِيَة بِمَا نزل عَلَيْهِ فِي الأولى**.* *قلت**:* *كَأَنَّهُ تبع فِي هَذَا الْكَلَام مُحَمَّد بن جرير، فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ فِي** (**التَّهْذِيب**) :* *يستنكر قَوْله فِي الحَدِيث: هِلَال بن أُميَّة، وَإِنَّمَا الْقَاذِف عُوَيْمِر بن الْحَارِث بن زيد بن الْجد بن عجلَان**.* *وَفِيمَا قَالَاه نظر لِأَن قَضِيَّة هِلَال وقذفه زَوجته بِشريك ثَابِتَة فِي صَحِيح البُخَارِيّ فِي موضِعين**:* *الشَّهَادَات وَالتَّفْسِير وَفِي صَحِيح مُسلم من حَدِيث أنس**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *الصَّحِيح أَن هلالاً لَا عَن قبل عُوَيْمِر، وَقَالَ الْمَاوَرْدِيّ فِي الْحَاوِي. الْأَكْثَرُونَ على أَن قصَّة هِلَال أسبق من قصَّة عُوَيْمِر، وَفِي** (**الشَّامِل**)* *لِابْنِ الصّباغ قصَّة هِلَال، تبين أَن الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة نزلت فِيهِ أَولا**.**
...........**(4/164)**ذكر البُخَارِيّ هَذَا الحَدِيث مُخْتَصرا لأجل جَوَاز الْقُضَاة فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَهُوَ جَائِز عِنْد عَامَّة الْعلمَاء،**وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *جُلُوس القَاضِي فِي الْمَسْجِد للْقَضَاء من الْأَمر الْقَدِيم الْمَعْمُول بِهِ،**وَقَالَ ابْن حبيب**:* *وَكَانَ من مضى من الْقَضَاء لَا يَجْلِسُونَ إلاَّ فِي رحاب الْمَسَاجِد خَارِجا**.* *وَقَالَ أَشهب**:* *لَا بَأْس أَن يقْضِي فِي بَيته أَو حَيْثُ أحب، وَاسْتحبَّ بَعضهم الرحاب، وَفِي** (**المعونة**) :* *الأولى أَن يقْضِي فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَكَانَ شُرَيْح وَابْن أبي ليلى يقضيان فِيهِ، وَرُوِيَ عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب كَرَاهِيَة ذَلِك،**قَالَ**:* *لَو كَانَ لي من الْأَمر شَيْء مَا تركت اثْنَيْنِ يختصمان فِي الْمَسْجِد. وَعَن الشَّافِعِي كراهيته فِي الْمَسْجِد إِذا أعده لذَلِك دون مَا إِذا انفقت لَهُ حُكُومَة فِيهِ،**إِذْ فِيهِ حَدِيث**: (**جَنبُوا مَسَاجِدكُمْ رفع أَصْوَاتكُم وَخُصُومَاتكُمْ**)* *، وَلَا يعْتَرض على هَذَا بِاللّعانِ لِأَنَّهَا أَيْمَان وَيُرَاد بهَا التَّرْهِيب ليرْجع الْمُبْطل**.**قلت**:* *قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا جَمِيعًا: وَالْمُسْتَحب أَن يجلس فِي مجْلِس الحكم فِي الْجَامِع، فَإِن كَانَ مَسْجِدا**بِجنب دَاره فَلهُ ذَلِك، وَإِن قضى فِي دَاره جَازَ، وَالْجَامِع أرْفق الْمَوَاضِع بِالنَّاسِ وأجدر أَن لَا يخفى على أحد جُلُوسه وَلَا يَوْم حكمه، وَقد كَانَ الشّعبِيّ يقْضِي فِي الْجَامِع، وَشُرَيْح يقْضِي فِي الْمَسْجِد ويخطب بِالسَّوَادِ، وَقد قضى النَّبِي فِي مَسْجده بَين الْأَنْصَار فِي مَوَارِيث تقادمت، وَكَانَت الْأَئِمَّة يقضون فِي الْمَسَاجِد، وَعُثْمَان، رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ فِي الْحر يُقيم فِي الْمَسْجِد وَقضى بَين سقا وخصم لَهُ فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَإِن حضر فِي الْمَسْجِد لغير الحكم فَحَضَرَ خصمان لم يكره لَهُ أَن يحكم بَينهمَا،**وَعَن عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز**:* *لَا يقْعد القَاضِي فِي الْمَسْجِد يدْخل فِيهِ الْمُشْركُونَ، فَإِنَّهُم نجس، وتلا الْآيَة. وَكَانَ يحيى بن يعمر فِي الطَّرِيق،**وقصده رجل إِلَى منزله فَقَالَ**:* *القَاضِي لَا يُؤْتى فِي منزله**.**........**(4/172)**وَهَذَا الَّذِي ذكرنَا أحسن من الَّذِي يُقَال**:* *إِن ذكر كلمة: هَل، هَهُنَا لَيْسَ لَهُ مَحل،**لِأَن عَادَته إِنَّمَا يذكر**:* *هَل، إِذا كَانَ حكم الْبَاب فِيهِ خلاف، وَلَيْسَ هَهُنَا خلاف، وَلم أَرَ شارحاً هُنَا شفى العليل وَلَا أروى الغليل،**وَقد فسر بَعضهم بَاب**:* *هَل تنبش قُبُور مُشْركي الْجَاهِلِيَّة؟**بقوله**:* *أَي: دون غَيرهَا من قُبُور الْأَنْبِيَاء وأتباعهم،**قلت**:* *هَذَا تَفْسِير عَجِيب مُسْتَفَاد من سوء التَّصَرُّف، لِأَن مَعْنَاهُ ظَاهر، وَهُوَ جَوَاز نبش قُبُور الْمُشْركين لِأَنَّهُ لَا حُرْمَة لَهُم فيستفاد مِنْهُ عدم جَوَاز نبش قُبُور غَيرهم سَوَاء كَانَت قُبُور الْأَنْبِيَاء أَو قُبُور غَيرهم من الْمُسلمين لما فِيهِ من الإهانة لَهُم، فَلَا يجوز ذَلِك، لِأَن حُرْمَة الْمُسلم لَا تَزُول حَيا وَمَيتًا، فَإِن كَانَ هَذَا الْقَائِل اعْتمد فِي هَذَا التَّفْسِير على حَدِيث عَائِشَة الْمَذْكُور فِي الْبَاب، فَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ذكر النبش وَهُوَ ظَاهر، وانما فِيهِ أَنهم إِذا مَاتَ فيهم رجل صَالح يبنون على قَبره مَسْجِدا ويصورون فِيهِ تصاوير، وَلَا يلْزم من ذَلِك النبش، لِأَن بِنَاء الْمَسْجِد على الْقَبْر من غير نبش مُتَصَوّر**...........**(4/173)**وَقَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ**:* *أما الْمقْبرَة فَالصَّلَاة فِيهَا مَكْرُوهَة بِكُل حَال، وَلم ير مَالك بِالصَّلَاةِ فِي الْمقْبرَة بَأْسا، وَحكى أَبُو مُصعب عَن مَالك كَرَاهَة الصَّلَاة فِي الْمقْبرَة كَقَوْل الْجُمْهُور، وَذهب أهل الظَّاهِر إِلَى تَحْرِيم الصَّلَاة فِي الْمقْبرَة، سَوَاء كَانَت مَقَابِر الْمُسلمين أَو الْكفَّار،**وَحكى ابْن حزم عَن خَمْسَة من الصَّحَابَة النَّهْي عَن ذَلِك وهم**:* *عمر وَعلي وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَأنس وَابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي اتعالى عَنْهُم**.* *وَقَالَ**:* *مَا نعلم لَهُم مُخَالفا من الصَّحَابَة، وَحَكَاهُ عَن جمَاعَة من التَّابِعين إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَنَافِع بن جُبَير بن مطعم وَطَاوُس وَعَمْرو بن دِينَار وخيثمة وَغَيرهم**.**
.........**(4/174)**(**كَنِيسَة**)* *بِفَتْح الْكَاف، وَهِي معبد النَّصَارَى**.* *وَفِي مَوضِع آخر**:* *يُقَال لَهَا مَارِيَة،**والمارية بتَخْفِيف الْيَاء**:* *الْبَقَرَة،**وبتشديدها**:* *القطاة الملساء**.* *.........**(4/175)**قَالَ الْحَاكِم: تَوَاتَرَتْ الْأَخْبَار بورود النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، قبَاء يَوْم الْإِثْنَيْنِ لثمان خلون من ربيع الأول. وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن مُوسَى الْخَوَارِزْمِي  ّ، وَكَانَ ذَلِك يَوْم الْخَمِيس الرَّابِع من تيرماه، وَمن شهور الرّوم الْعَاشِرَة من أيلول سنة سَبْعمِائة وَثَلَاثَة وَثَلَاثِينَ لذِي القرنين،**وَقَالَ الْخَوَارِزْمِي  ّ**:* *من حِين ولد إِلَى حِين أسرِي بِهِ: أحد وَخَمْسُونَ سنة وَسَبْعَة أشهر وَثَمَانِية وَعِشْرُونَ يَوْمًا،**وَمِنْه إِلَى الْيَوْم الَّذِي هَاجر**:* *سنة وشهران وَيَوْم، فَذَلِك ثَلَاث وَخَمْسُونَ سنة، وَكَانَ ذَلِك يَوْم الْخَمِيس**.**.......**(4/175)**وَبَنُو النجار هم بَنو تيم اللات بن ثَعْلَبَة بن عَمْرو بن الجموح، والنجار قبيل كَبِير من الْأَنْصَار، مِنْهُ بطُون وعمائر وأفخاذ وفضائل، وتيم اللات هُوَ النجار، سمي بذلك لِأَنَّهُ اختتن بقدوم،**كره الْكَلْبِيّ وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَة، وَإِنَّمَا طلب بني النجار لأَنهم كَانُوا أَخْوَاله، لِأَن هاشماً جده تزوج سلمى بنت عَمْرو بن زيد من بني عدي بن النجار بِالْمَدِينَةِ فَولدت لَهُ عبد الْمطلب**........**(4/176)**وَفِي** (**شرف الْمُصْطَفى**) :* *لما نزلت النَّاقة عِنْد دَار أبي أَيُّوب جعل جَبَّار ابْن صَخْر ينخسها بِرجلِهِ،**فَقَالَ أَبُو أَيُّوب**:* *يَا جَبَّار، أعن منزلي تنخسها؟**أما وَالَّذِي بَعثه بِالْحَقِّ لَوْلَا الْإِسْلَام لضربتك بِالسَّيْفِ قلت**:* *جَبَّار بن صَخْر بن أُميَّة بن خنساء السّلمِيّ،**وَيُقَال**:* *جَابر بن صَخْر الْأنْصَارِيّ، شهد الْعقبَة وبدراً وَهُوَ صَحَابِيّ كَبِير،**روى مُحَمَّد بن إِسْحَاق عَن أبي سعد الخطمي سمع جَبَّار بن عبد اللَّه قَالَ**: (**صليت خلف رَسُول الله أَنا وَجَابِر بن صَخْر فأقامنا خَلفه**) .* *وَالصَّحِيح**:* *أَن اسْمه: جَبَّار بن صَخْر. وَذكر مُحَمَّد بن إِسْحَاق فِي كتاب** (**الْمُبْتَدَأ وقصص الْأَنْبِيَاء**)* *، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**تأليفه**:* *أَن تبعا وَهُوَ ابْن حسان لما قدم مَكَّة قبل مولد رَسُول ا، بِأَلف عَام، وَخرج مِنْهَا إِلَى يثرب وَكَانَ مَعَه أَربع مائَة رجل من الْحُكَمَاء، فَاجْتمعُوا وتعاقدوا على أَن لَا يخرجُوا مِنْهَا،**وسألهم تبع عَن سر ذَلِك فَقَالُوا**:* *إِنَّا نجد فِي كتبنَا أَن نَبيا اسْمه مُحَمَّد هَذِه دَار مهاجره، فَنحْن نُقِيم لَعَلَّ أَن نَلْقَاهُ، فَأَرَادَ تبع الْإِقَامَة مَعَهم، ثمَّ بني لكل وَاحِد من أُولَئِكَ دَار، وَاشْترى لَهُ جَارِيَة وَزوجهَا مِنْهُ، وَأَعْطَاهُمْ مَالا جزيلاً،**وكتاباً فِيهِ إِسْلَامه**وَفِي سيرة ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *اسْمه تبان أسعد أَبُو كرب، وَهُوَ الَّذِي كسى الْبَيْت الْحَرَام، وَفِي** (**مغايص الْجَوْهَر فِي أَنْسَاب حمير**) :* *كَانَ يدين بالزبور، وَفِي** (**مُعْجم الطَّبَرَانِيّ**) : (**لَا تسبوا تبعا**) .* *وَقَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيّ بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى سهل بن سعد، رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ،**إِنَّه قَالَ**: (**سَمِعت رَسُول الله يَقُول: لَا تسبوا تبعا فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ قد أسلم**) .* *وَأخرجه أَحْمد فِي مُسْنده**.**وَقَالَ ابْن سِيرِين**:* *هُوَ أول من كسى الْبَيْت وَملك الدُّنْيَا والأقاليم بأسرها،**وَحكى الْقَاسِم بن عَسَاكِر عَن سعيد بن عبد الْعَزِيز أَنه قَالَ**:* *كَانَ إِذا عرض الْخَيل قَامُوا صفا من دمشق إِلَى صنعاء، وَهَذَا بعيد إِن أَرَادَ بِهِ صنعاء الْيمن، لِأَن بَينهَا وَبَين دمشق أَكثر من شَهْرَيْن، وَالظَّاهِر أَنه أَرَادَ بهَا صنعاء دمشق، وَهِي قَرْيَة على بَاب دمشق من نَاحيَة*
*..........**(4/177)**قد اخْتلف العروضيون وَأهل الْأَدَب فِي الرجز هَل هُوَ شعر أم لَا، مَعَ اتِّفَاق أَكْثَرهم على أَن الرجز لَا يكون شعرًا،**وَعَلِيهِ يحمل مَا جَاءَ من النَّبِي من ذَلِك**:* *لِأَن الشّعْر حرَام عَلَيْهِ بِنَصّ الْقُرْآن الْعَظِيم**.* *وَقَالَ القرطبى**:* *الصَّحِيح فِي الرجز أَنه من الشّعْر، وَإِنَّمَا أخرجه من الشّعْر من أشكل عَلَيْهِ إنشاد النَّبِي إِيَّاه،**فَقَالَ**:* *لَو كَانَ شعرًا لما علمه**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَهَذَا لَيْسَ بِشَيْء، لِأَن من أنْشد الْقَلِيل من الشّعْر أَو قَالَه أَو تمثل بِهِ على وَجه الندور لم يسْتَحق اسْم شَاعِر،**وَلَا يُقَال فِيهِ**:* *إِنَّه يعلم الشّعْر، وَلَا ينْسب إِلَيْهِ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *لَا يُطلق على الرجز شعرًا،**إِنَّمَا هُوَ كَلَام مرجز مسجع بِدَلِيل أَنه يُقَال لصانعه**:* *راجز،**وَلَا يُقَال**:* *شَاعِر**.* *وَيُقَال**:* *أنْشد رجزاً وَلَا يُقَال أنْشد شعرًا**.* *وَقيل**:* *أَن مَا قَالَه الشَّاعِر لَيْسَ برجز وَلَا مَوْزُون، وَقد اخْتلف هَل يحل لَهُ الشّعْر؟ فعلى القَوْل بِنَفْي الْجَوَاز هَل يحْكى بَيْتا وَاحِدًا؟**فَقيل**:* *لَا يتمه إلاَّ متغيراً وَأبْعد من قَالَ: الْبَيْت الْوَاحِد لَيْسَ بِشعر، وَلما ذكر قَول طرفه**..........**(4/179)**قَالَت الْفُقَهَاء**:* *إِذا دفن الْمُسلم فِي أَرض مَغْصُوبَة يجوز إِخْرَاجه فضلا عَن الْمُشرك، وَقد يُجَاب بِأَنَّهُ دعت الضَّرُورَة وَالْحَاجة إِلَى نبشهم فَجَاز،**فَإِن قلت**:* *هَل يجوز فِي هَذَا الزَّمَان نبش قُبُور الْكفَّار ليتَّخذ مَكَانهَا مَسَاجِد؟**قلت**:* *أجَاز ذَلِك قوم محتجين بِهَذَا الحَدِيث،**وَبِمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد أَن النَّبِي قَالَ**:* *هَذَا قبر أبي رِغَال،**وَهُوَ**:* *أَبُو ثَقِيف، وَكَانَ من ثَمُود وَكَانَ بِالْحرم يدْفع عَنهُ، فَلَمَّا خرج أَصَابَته النقمَة فَدفن بِهَذَا الْمَكَان، وَآيَة ذَلِك أَنه دفن مَعَه غُصْن من ذهب فابتدر النَّاس فنبشوه وَاسْتَخْرَجُوا الْغُصْن،**قَالُوا**:* *فَإِذا جَازَ نبشها لطلب المَال فنبشها للِانْتِفَاع بمواضعها أولى، وَلَيْسَت حرمتهم موتى بأعظم مِنْهَا وهم أَحيَاء، بل هُوَ مأجور فِي ذَلِك، وَإِلَى جَوَاز نبش قُبُورهم لِلْمَالِ ذهب الْكُوفِيُّونَ وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَشْهَب بِهَذَا الحَدِيث،**وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ**:* *لَا يفعل،**لِأَن رَسُول الله لما مر بِالْحجرِ قَالَ**: (**لَا تدْخلُوا بيُوت الَّذين ظلمُوا إلاَّ أَن تَكُونُوا بَاكِينَ**) .* *فَنهى أَن يدْخل عَلَيْهِم بُيُوتهم، فَكيف قُبُورهم؟**وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *قد أَبَاحَ دُخُولهَا على وَجه الْبكاء**............**(4/183)**حكى التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن بعض أهل الْعلم أَنهم لَا يرَوْنَ بِهِ بَأْسا وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي مُصَنفه عَن أنس أَنه صلى وَبَينه وَبَين الْقبْلَة بعير عَلَيْهِ محمله وروى أَيْضا الاستتار بالبعير عَن سُوَيْد بن غَفلَة وَالْأسود بن يزِيد وَعَطَاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَالقَاسِم وَسَالم وَعَن الْحسن لَا بَأْس أَن يسْتَتر بالبعير وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر فِي الاستذكار لَا أعلم فِيهِ أَي فِي الاستتار بالراحلة خلافًا وَقَالَ ابْن حزم من منع من الصَّلَاة إِلَى الْبَعِير فَهُوَ مُبْطل**....**(4/185)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *الصَّلَاة جَائِزَة إِلَى كل شَيْء إِذا لم يقْصد الصَّلَاة إِلَيْهِ وَقصد بهَا اتعالى، وَالسُّجُود لوجهه خَالِصا. وَلَا يضرّهُ اسْتِقْبَال شَيْء من المعبودات وَغَيرهَا، كَمَا لم يضر النَّبِي، صلى اتعالى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مَا رَآهُ فِي قبلته من النَّار**...........**(4/185)**وَزعم ابْن التِّين وَغَيره**:* *أَن بعض اللغويين قَالَ: لَا يُقَال فِي الشَّمْس إلاَّ كسفت، وَفِي الْقَمَر إلاَّ خسف، وَذكر هَذَا عَن عُرْوَة بن الزبير أَيْضا، وَحكى عِيَاض عَن بعض أهل اللُّغَة عَكسه، وَهَذَا غير جيد،**لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَخسف الْقَمَر**} (**الْقِيَامَة: 8**) .* *وَعند ابْن طريف**:* *كسفت الشَّمْس وَالْقَمَر والنجوم وَالْوُجُوه كسوفاً،**يعًا،**كلهم حكوا عَن النَّبِي**: (**لَا ينكسفان**)* *، بِالْكَاف، فَسُمي كسوف الشَّمْس وَالْقَمَر كسوفاً**.**

**......**(4/188)**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يكون مَعْنَاهُ: لَا تجْعَلُوا بُيُوتكُمْ أوطاتاً للنوم لَا تصلونَ فِيهَا، فَإِن النّوم أَخُو الْمَوْت**.* *وَقَالَ**:* *وَأما من أَوله على النَّهْي عَن دفن الْمَوْتَى فِي الْبيُوت فَلَيْسَ بِشَيْء، وَقد دفن رَسُول الله فِي بَيته الَّذِي كَانَ يسكنهُ أَيَّام حَيَاته**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *هُوَ شَيْء فِيهِ نظر، وَدفن رَسُول الله فِيهِ لَعَلَّه من خَصَائِصه،**سِيمَا وَقد رُوِيَ**: (**الْأَنْبِيَاء يدفنون حَيْثُ يموتون**) .* *قلت**:* *هَذِه الرِّوَايَة رَوَاهَا ابْن مَاجَه من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس عَن أبي بكر مَرْفُوعا**: (**مَا قبض نَبِي إلاَّ دفن حَيْثُ يقبض**) .* *وَفِي إِسْنَاده**:* *حُسَيْن بن عبد اللَّه الْهَاشِمِي، وَهُوَ ضَعِيف، وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ فِي** (**الشَّمَائِل**)* *وَالنَّسَائِيّ فِي** (**الْكُبْرَى**)* *من طَرِيق سَالم بن عبيد الْأَشْجَعِيّ**: (**عَن أبي بكر الصّديق،**رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ أَنه**:* *قيل لَهُ: وَأَيْنَ يدْفن رَسُول ا؟**قَالَ**:* *فِي الْمَكَان الَّذِي قبض افيه روحه، فَإِنَّهُ لم يقبض روحه إلاَّ فِي مَكَان طيب**)* *، وَهَذَا الْإِسْنَاد صَحِيح وَلكنه مَوْقُوف، وَحَدِيث ابْن مَاجَه أَكثر تَصْرِيحًا فِي الْمَقْصُود**.**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَإِذا حمل دَفنه فِي بَيته على الِاخْتِصَاص لم يبعد نهي غَيره عَن ذَلِك، بل هُوَ مُتَّجه لِأَن اسْتِمْرَار الدّفن فِي الْبيُوت رُبمَا يصيرها مَقَابِر فَتَصِير الصَّلَاة فِيهَا مَكْرُوهَة. وَلَفظ أبي هُرَيْرَة عِنْد مُسلم أصرح من حَدِيث**........**(4/188)**وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم**:* *إِذا صلى الرجل مَعَ الرجل فهما جمَاعَة، وَلَهُمَا التَّضْعِيف خمْسا وَعشْرين دَرَجَة، وَرُوِيَ أَن إِسْحَاق وَأحمد وَعلي بن الْمدنِي اجْتَمعُوا فِي دَار أَحْمد فَسَمِعُوا النداء، فَقَالَ أحدهم أخرج بِنَا إِلَى الْمَسْجِد،**فَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *خروجنا إِنَّمَا هُوَ للْجَمَاعَة وَنحن جمَاعَة،**فأقاموا الصَّلَاة وصلوا فِي الْبَيْت**:* *وَقد رُوِيَ عَن جمَاعَة أَنهم كَانُوا لَا يتطوعون فِي الْمَسْجِد، مِنْهُم حُذَيْفَة والسائب بن يزِيد وَالربيع بن خثيم وسُويد بن غلفة، وَمن هَذَا أَخذ علماءونا أَن الْأَفْضَل فِي غير الْفَرَائِض الْمنزل،**وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة بِسَنَد جيد عَن زيد بن خَالِد الْجُهَنِيّ يرفعهُ**: (**صلوا فِي بُيُوتكُمْ وَلَا تتخذوها قبوراً**)* *،**وَرُوِيَ أَيْضا من حَدِيث جَعْفَر بن إِبْرَاهِيم عَن ولد ذِي الجناحين حَدثنِي عَليّ بن عمر عَن أَبِيه جَعْفَر الطيار عَن عَليّ بن الْحُسَيْن عَن أَبِيه عَن جده يرفعهُ**: (**لَا تَتَّخِذُوا قَبْرِي عيداً وَلَا بُيُوتكُمْ قبوراً**) .* *وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *حدّثنا أَبُو بكرَة قَالَ: حدّثنا أَبُو الْمطرف بن أبي الْوَزير قَالَ: حدّثنا مُحَمَّد بن مُوسَى عَن سعيد بن إِسْحَاق عَن أَبِيه عَن جده**: (**أَن النَّبِي صلى الْمغرب فِي مَسْجِد بني عبد الْأَشْهَل، فَلَمَّا فرغ رأى النَّاس يسبحون،**فَقَالَ**:* *يَا أَيهَا النَّاس إِنَّمَا هَذِه الصَّلَاة فِي الْبيُوت**)**..........**(4/189)**وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي**:* *بابل، اسْم مَوضِع بالعراق ينْسب إِلَيْهِ السحر وَالْخمر،**وَقَالَ الْأَخْفَش**:* *لَا ينْصَرف لتأنيثه، وَذَلِكَ أَن اسْم كل شَيْء مؤنث إِذا كَانَ أَكثر من ثَلَاثَة أحرف فَإِنَّهُ لَا ينْصَرف فِي الْمعرفَة،**وَقَالَ أَصْحَاب الْأَخْبَار**:* *بنى نمْرُود المجدل،**أَي**:* *الْقصر بهَا، وَطوله فِي السَّمَاء خَمْسَة آلَاف ذِرَاع، وَهُوَ الْبُنيان الَّذِي ذكره اتعالى فِي كِتَابه الْعَزِيز،**بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**فَأتى ابنيانهم من الْقَوَاعِد**} (**النَّحْل: 62**)* *وَبَات النَّاس ولسانهم سرياني فَأَصْبحُوا وَقد تَفَرَّقت لغاتهم على اثْنَيْنِ وَسبعين لِسَانا، كل يتبلبل بِلِسَانِهِ، فَسمى الْموضع بابلاً**.* *وَقَالَ الْهَمدَانِي**:* *وَرُبمَا سموا الْعرَاق بابلاً، قَالَ عمر بن أبي ربيعَة،**وأتى الْبَصْرَة فضافه ابْن الْهلَال الْمَعْرُوف بصديق الْجِنّ**:**(**يَا أهل بابل مَا نفست عَلَيْكُم ... من عيشكم إلاَّ ثَلَاث خلال**)**وَذكر الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي تَفْسِيره**:* *بابل، اسْم قَرْيَة أَو مَوضِع من مَوَاضِع الأَرْض، وَقد اخْتلف أهل التَّأْوِيل فِيهَا، فَقَالَ بَعضهم،**وَهُوَ السّديّ**:* *هِيَ بابل دنباوند،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *بل ذَلِك بالعراق، ورد ذَلِك فِي حَدِيث مَرْوِيّ عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي اتعالى عَنْهَا**........**(4/190)**وَاعْلَم أَنه قد وَردت أَحَادِيث فِيهَا النَّهْي عَن الصَّلَاة فِي مَوَاضِع،**مِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث ابْن عمر،**رَضِي اتعالى عَنْهُمَا**: (**أَن رَسُول الله نهى أَن يصلى فِي سَبْعَة مَوَاطِن: فِي المزبلة والمجزرة والمقبرة وقارعة الطَّرِيق وَفِي الْحمام وَفِي معاطن الْإِبِل وَفَوق ظهر بَيت ا**)* *، رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه**.* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي أَبُو بكر ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *الْمَوَاضِع الَّتِي لَا يصلى فِيهَا ثَلَاثَة عشر موضعا،**فَذكر السَّبْعَة الْمَذْكُورَة وَزَاد**:* *إِلَى الْمقْبرَة. وأمامك جِدَار مرحاض عَلَيْهِ نَجَاسَة والكنيسة والبيعة وَفِي قبلتك تماثيل وَفِي دَار الْعَذَاب. وَذكر غَيره، الصَّلَاة فِي الأَرْض الْمَغْصُوبَة وَإِلَى النَّائِم والمتحدث، وَالصَّلَاة فِي بطن الْوَادي وَالصَّلَاة فِي مَسْجِد الضرار، فَصَارَت الْجُمْلَة ثَمَانِيَة عشر موضعا**.**
..............**(4/191)**وَفِي** (**مُصَنف ابْن أبي شيبَة**) :* *إِن ابْن عَبَّاس كره الصَّلَاة فِي الْكَنِيسَة إِذا كَانَت فِيهَا تصاوير، وَلم ير الشّعبِيّ وَعَطَاء وَابْن أبي رَبَاح بِالصَّلَاةِ فِي الْكَنِيسَة والبيعة بَأْسا وَكَذَلِكَ ابْن سِيرِين، وَصلى أَبُو مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ وَعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز فِي الْكَنِيسَة**.**
.......**(4/191)**قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *معنى هَذَا الحَدِيث أَن الدَّاخِل فِي ديار الْقَوْم الَّذين أهلكوا بخسف وَعَذَاب، إِذا دَخلهَا فَلم يجلب عَلَيْهِ مَا يرى من آثَار مَا نزل بهم بكاء، وَلم يبْعَث عَلَيْهِ حزنا إِمَّا شَفَقَة عَلَيْهِم وَإِمَّا خوفًا من حُلُول مثلهَا بِهِ، فَهُوَ قاسي الْقلب قَلِيل الْخُشُوع غير مستشعر للخوف والوجل، فَلَا يَأْمَن إِذا كَانَ حَاله كَذَلِك أَن يُصِيبهُ مَا أَصَابَهُم،**وَهُوَ معنى قَوْله**: (**لَا يُصِيبكُم مَا أَصَابَهُم**) .**.........**(4/194)**جَاءَ فِي رِوَايَة عَن عِكْرِمَة وَقَتَادَة وَالزهْرِيّ أَن الثَّلَاثَة الَّذين أَتَوا إِلَى أنطاكية الْمَذْكُورين فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**إِذْ أرسلنَا إِلَيْهِم اثْنَيْنِ فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث**} (**يس: 41**)* *كَانُوا رسلًا من اتعالى وهم: صَادِق وصدوق وشلوم، وَعَن قَتَادَة إِنَّهُم كَانُوا رسلًا من عِيسَى، فعلى هَذَا لم يَكُونُوا أَنْبيَاء فضلا عَن أَن يَكُونُوا رسلًا من اتعالى، وَأما مَرْيَم فَزعم ابْن حزم وَآخَرُونَ أَنَّهَا نبية، وَكَذَلِكَ سارة أم إِسْحَاق وَأم مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَعند الْجُمْهُور،**كَمَا حَكَاهُ أَبُو الْحسن الْأَشْعَرِيّ وَغَيره من أهل السّنة وَالْجَمَاعَة**:* *أَن النُّبُوَّة مُخْتَصَّة بِالرِّجَالِ وَلَيْسَت فِي النِّسَاء نبية**.**
............**(4/196)**الَ ابْن بطال فِيهِ أَن من لم يكن لَهُ مسكن وَلَا مَكَان مبيت يُبَاح لَهُ الْمبيت فِي الْمَسْجِد سَوَاء كَانَ رجلا أَو امْرَأَة عِنْد حُصُول الْأَمْن من الْفِتْنَة وَفِيه اصطناع الْخَيْمَة وَشبههَا للمسكين رجلا كَانَ أَو امْرَأَة. وَفِيه أَن السّنة الْخُرُوج من بَلْدَة جرت فِيهَا فتْنَة على الْإِنْسَان تشاؤما بهَا وَرُبمَا كَانَ الَّذِي جرى عَلَيْهِ من المحنة سَببا لخير إِرَادَة الله بهَا فِي غير تِلْكَ الْبَلدة كَمَا جرى لهَذِهِ السَّوْدَاء أخرجتها فتْنَة الوشاح إِلَى بِلَاد الْإِسْلَام ورؤية النَّبِي سيد الْأَنَام قَالَ الله تَعَالَى** {**ألم تكن أَرض الله وَاسِعَة**}* *وَفِيه فضل الْهِجْرَة من دَار الْكفْر**............**(4/199)**فِي البُخَارِيّ فِي كتاب الاسْتِئْذَان مَا كَانَ لعَلي اسْم أحب إِلَيْهِ من أبي تُرَاب وَإنَّهُ كَانَ يفرح إِذا دعِي بهَا. السَّابِع فِيهِ الْفَضِيلَة الْعَظِيمَة لعَلي بن أبي طَالب كرم الله وَجهه**.........**(4/200)**قَالَ سُهَيْل بن أبي صَالح**::* *عَن عَامر بن عبد ابْن الزبير عَن عَمْرو بن سليم عَن جَابر بن عبد ا، فَوَهم فِي ذكره جَابِرا. وَقَالَ الطوسي فِي** (**الْأَحْكَام**)* *، وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ فِي** (**الْجَامِع**) :* *حَدِيث سُهَيْل غير مَحْفُوظ**.* *وَقَالَ عَليّ بن الْمَدِينِيّ**:* *حَدِيث سُهَيْل خطأ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن مَاجَه**:* *رَوَاهُ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ عَن يحيى بن سعيد عَن عَامر عَن أبي قَتَادَة وَهُوَ وهم. وَفِي** (**صَحِيح ابْن حبَان**) :* *عَن أبي قَتَادَة رَفعه بِزِيَادَة**: (**قبل أَن يجلس أَو يستخبر**) .* *وَفِي** (**مُصَنف ابْن أبي شيبَة**)* *زِيَادَة من طَرِيق حَسَنَة**: (**أعْطوا الْمَسَاجِد حَقّهَا**.* *قيل**:* *يَا رَسُول اوما حَقّهَا؟**قَالَ**:* *رَكْعَتَيْنِ قبل أَن يجلس**) .* *وَزَاد أَبُو أَحْمد الْجِرْجَانِيّ**: (**وَإِذا دخل بَيته فَلَا يجلس حَتَّى يرْكَع رَكْعَتَيْنِ، فَإِن اعز وَجل جَاعل لَهُ من ركعتيه فِي بَيته خيرا**) .* *وَقَالَ إِسْنَاده مُنكر،**وَقَالَ أَبُو مُحَمَّد الإشبيلي**:* *قَالَ البُخَارِيّ: هَذِه الزِّيَادَة لَا أصل لَهَا، وَأنكر ذَلِك ابْن الْقطَّان. وَزعم أَنه لَا يَصح نسبته إِلَيْهِ**.**
...............**(4/202)**قَالَ ابْن بطال: اتّفق أَئِمَّة الْفَتْوَى أَنه مَحْمُول على النّدب والإرشاد مَعَ استحبابهم الرُّكُوع لكل من دخل الْمَسْجِد لما رُوِيَ: أَن كبار أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله يدْخلُونَ الْمَسْجِد ثمَّ يخرجُون وَلَا يصلونَ، وَأوجب أهل الظَّاهِر فرضا على كل مُسلم دَاخل فِي وَقت تجوز فِيهِ الصَّلَاة الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ  ،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَاجِب فِي كل وَقت، لِأَن فعل الْخَيْر لَا يمْنَع مِنْهُ إلاَّ بِدَلِيل معَارض لَهُ**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *من دخل الْمَسْجِد فِي أَوْقَات النَّهْي فَلَيْسَ بداخل فِي أمره بِالرُّكُوعِ عِنْد دُخُوله الْمَسْجِد،**وَاسْتدلَّ الطَّحَاوِيّ أَيْضا فِي عدم الْوُجُوب بقوله للَّذي رَآهُ يتخطى**:* *إجلس فقد آذيت، وَلم يَأْمُرهُ بِالصَّلَاةِ**.* *فَقَالَ السفاقسي**:* *وفقهاء الْأَمْصَار حملُوا هَذَا على النّدب لقَوْله للَّذي سَأَلَهُ عَن الصَّلَاة**: (**هَل على غَيرهَا؟**قَالَ**:* *إلاَّ أَن تطوع**) .* *وَلَو قُلْنَا بوجوبهما لحرم على الْمُحدث الْحَدث الْأَصْغَر دُخُول الْمَسْجِد حَتَّى يتَوَضَّأ، وَلَا قَائِل بِهِ، فَإِذا جَازَ دُخُول الْمَسْجِد على غير وضوء لزم مِنْهُ أَنه لَا يجب عَلَيْهِ سجودها عِنْد دُخُوله، فَإِن قصد دُخُول الْمَسْجِد ليُصَلِّي فِيهِ فِي الْأَوْقَات الْمَكْرُوهَة فَلَا يجوز لَهُ ذَلِك عِنْد الشَّافِعِي**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هِيَ سنة بِإِجْمَاع، فَإِن دخل وَقت كَرَاهَة يكره لَهُ أَن يُصَلِّيهمَا فِي قَول أبي حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه، وَحكي ذَلِك أَيْضا عَن الشَّافِعِي، ومذهبه الصَّحِيح أَن لَا كَرَاهَة. وَا أعلم**.* *وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *وَظَاهر مَذْهَب مَالك أَنَّهُمَا من النَّوَافِل**.* *وَقيل**:* *من السّنَن، فَإِن دخل مجتازاً فَهَل يُؤمر بهما؟ خفف فِي ذَلِك مَالك،**وَعَن بعض أَصْحَاب مَالك**:* *إِن من تكَرر دُخُوله الْمَسْجِد سقطتا عَنهُ،**..........**(4/203)**قَالَ السفاقسي: الْحَدث فِي الْمَسْجِد خَطِيئَة يحرم بِهِ الْمُحدث اسْتِغْفَار الْمَلَائِكَة، وَلما لم يكن للْحَدَث فِيهِ كَفَّارَة ترفع**أَذَاهُ كَمَا يرفع الدّفن أَذَى النخامة فِيهِ عُوقِبَ بحرمان الاسْتِغْفَار من الْمَلَائِكَة لما آذاهم بِهِ من الرَّائِحَة الخبيثة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *من أَرَادَ أَن تحط عَنهُ ذنُوبه من غير تَعب فليغتنم مُلَازمَة مُصَلَّاهُ بعد الصَّلَاة ليستكثر من دُعَاء الْمَلَائِكَة واستغفارهم لَهُ،**فَهُوَ مرجو إجَابَته لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَلَا يشفعون إِلَّا لمن ارتضى**} (**الْأَنْبِيَاء: 82**) .* *وَفِيه**:* *بَيَان فَضِيلَة من انْتظر الصَّلَاة مُطلقًا سَوَاء ثَبت فِي مَجْلِسه ذَلِك من الْمَسْجِد أَو تحول إِلَى غَيره**.**........**(4/206)**أَن السّنة فِي بينيان الْمَسَاجِد الْقَصْد وَترك الغلو فِي تشييدها خشيَة الْفِتْنَة والمباهاة ببنيانها، وَكَانَ عمر رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ، مَعَ الْفتُوح الَّتِي كَانَت فِي أَيَّامه وتمكنه**من المَال لم يُغير الْمَسْجِد عَن بُنْيَانه الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَيْهِ فِي عهد النَّبِي، ثمَّ جَاءَ الْأَمر إِلَى عُثْمَان وَالْمَال فِي زَمَانه أَكثر وَلم يزدْ على أَن يَجْعَل مَكَان اللَّبن حِجَارَة وقصة وسقفه بالساج مَكَان الجريد، فَلم يقصر هُوَ وَعمر رَضِي اعنهما، عَن الْبلُوغ فِي تشييده إِلَى أبلغ الغايات، إلاَّ عَن علمهما بِكَرَاهَة النَّبِي ذَلِك، وليقتدي بهما فِي الْأَخْذ من الدُّنْيَا بِالْقَصْدِ والزهد والكفاية فِي معالي أمورها وإيثار الْبلْغَة مِنْهَا**.**قلت**:* *أول من زخرف الْمَسَاجِد الْوَلِيد بن عبد الْملك بن مَرْوَان، وَذَلِكَ فِي أَوَاخِر عصر الصَّحَابَة رَضِي اتعالى عَنْهُم، وَسكت كثير من أهل الْعلم عَن إِنْكَار ذَلِك خوفًا من الْفِتْنَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنِير**:* *لما شيد النَّاس بُيُوتهم وزخرفوها فَانْتدبَ أَن يصنع ذَلِك بالمساجد صونا لَهَا عَن الاستهانة**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَرخّص فِي ذَلِك بَعضهم، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة إِذا وَقع ذَلِك على سَبِيل التَّعْظِيم للمساجد، وَلم يَقع الصّرْف على ذَلِك من بَيت المَال**.* *قلت**:* *مَذْهَب أَصْحَابنَا أَن ذَلِك مَكْرُوه،**وَقَول بعض أَصْحَابنَا**:* *وَلَا بَأْس بنقش الْمَسْجِد،**مَعْنَاهُ**:* *تَركه أولى، وَقد مر الْكَلَام فِيهِ عَن قريب**.......**(4/209)**اسْتِحْبَاب الِاسْتِعَاذَة من الْفِتَن لِأَنَّهُ لَا يدْرِي أحد فِي الْفِتْنَة أمأجور هُوَ أم مأزور؟ إلاَّ بِغَلَبَة الظَّن، وَلَو كَانَ مأّوراً لما استعاذ عمار من الْأجر**.**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**.* *وَفِيه**:* *رد للْحَدِيث الشَّائِع**: (**لَا تستعيذوا با من الْفِتَن فَإِن فِيهَا حِصَار المناقين**)* *قلت: ويروى**: (**لَا تكْرهُوا الْفِتَن**)* *، وَلَكِن لم يَصح هَذَا، فَإِن عبد ابْن وهب قد سُئِلَ عَن ذَلِك فَقَالَ؛ إِنَّه بَاطِل**.**..........**(4/213)**يَبْتَغِي بِهِ وَجه الله** "* *وَهَذِه الْجُمْلَة مدرجة مُعْتَرضَة وَقعت فِي الْبَين وَلم يجْزم بهَا بكير فَلذَلِك ذكرهَا بالحسبان وَلَيْسَت هَذِه الْجُمْلَة فِي رِوَايَة جَمِيع من روى هَذَا الحَدِيث فَإِن لَفظهمْ فِيهِ** "* *من بني لله مَسْجِدا بنى الله لَهُ مثله فِي الْجنَّة** "* *فَكَأَن بكير أنسى لَفْظَة الله فَذكرهَا بِالْمَعْنَى فَإِن معنى قَوْله** "* *لله** "* *يَبْتَغِي بِهِ وَجه الله لاشْتِرَاكهمَا فِي الْمَعْنى الْمَقْصُود وَهُوَ الْإِخْلَاص ثمَّ إِن لَفْظَة يَبْتَغِي بِهِ على تَقْدِير ثُبُوتهَا فِي كَلَام الرَّسُول تكون حَالا من فَاعل بنى وَالْمرَاد بِوَجْه الله ذَات الله وابتغاء وَجه الله فِي الْعَمَل هُوَ الْإِخْلَاص وَهُوَ أَن تكون نِيَّته فِي ذَلِك طلب مرضاة الله تَعَالَى من دون رِيَاء وَسُمْعَة حَتَّى قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ من كتب اسْمه على الْمَسْجِد الَّذِي يبنيه كَانَ بَعيدا من الْإِخْلَاص** (**فَإِن قلت**)* *فعلى هَذَا لَا يحصل الْوَعْد الْمَخْصُوص لمن يبنيه بِالْأُجْرَةِ لعدم الْإِخْلَاص** (**قلت**)* *الظَّاهِر هَذَا وَلكنه يُؤجر فِي الْجُمْلَة يدل عَلَيْهِ مَا رَوَاهُ أَصْحَاب السّنَن وَابْن خُزَيْمَة وَالْحَاكِم من حَدِيث عقبَة بن عَامر مَرْفُوعا** "* *أَن الله يدْخل بِالسَّهْمِ الْوَاحِد ثَلَاثَة الْجنَّة صانعه الْمُحْتَسب فِي صَنعته والرامي بِهِ والممد بِهِ** "* *فَقَوله** "* *الْمُحْتَسب فِي صَنعته** "* *هُوَ من يقْصد بذلك إِعَانَة الْمُجَاهِد وَهُوَ أَعم من أَن يكون مُتَطَوعا بذلك أَو بِأُجْرَة لَكِن الْإِخْلَاص لَا يكون إِلَّا من المتطوع**.......**(4/218)**يهِ الدّلَالَة على أَن الشّعْر الْحق لَا يحرم فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَالَّذِي يحرم فِيهِ مَا فِيهِ الخناء والزور وَالْكَلَام السَّاقِط،**يدل عَلَيْهِ مَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ مصححاً من حَدِيث عَائِشَة**: (**كَانَ رَسُول الله ينصب لحسان منبراً فِي الْمَسْجِد فَيقوم عَلَيْهِ ويهجو الْكفَّار**) .* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى ابْن خُزَيْمَة فِي صَحِيحه عَن عبد ابْن سعيد حدّثنا أَبُو خَالِد الْأَحْمَر عَن ابْن عجلَان عَن عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده**: (**نهى رَسُول الله عَن تناشد الْأَشْعَار فِي الْمَسَاجِد**)* *،**وَحسنه الحافظان**:* *الطوسي وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ،**وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث صَدَقَة بن خَالِد عَن مُحَمَّد بن عبد االشعبي عَن زفر بن وثيمة عَن حَكِيم بن حزَام مَرْفُوعا**: (**نهى النَّبِي أَن يستقاد فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَأَن تنشد فِيهِ الْأَشْعَار، وَأَن تُقَام فِيهِ الْحُدُود**) .* *..........**(4/219)**قَالَ أَبُو نعيم الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ّ فِي** (**كتاب الْمَسَاجِد**) :* *نهى عَن تناشد أشعار الْجَاهِلِيَّة والمبطلين فِيهِ، فَأَما أشعار الْإِسْلَام والمحقين فواسع غير مَحْظُور**.**وَقد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء أَيْضا فِي جَوَاز إنشاد الشّعْر مُطلقًا،**فَقَالَ الشّعبِيّ وعامر بن سعد البَجلِيّ وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وَالقَاسِم وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَأَبُو عبيد**:* *لَا بَأْس بإنشاد الشّعْر الَّذِي لَيْسَ فِيهِ هجاء، وَلَا نكب عرض أحد من الْمُسلمين، وَلَا فحش**.* *وَقَالَ مَسْرُوق بن الأجدع وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَسَالم بن عبد اولحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَعَمْرو بن شُعَيْب**:* *تكره رِوَايَة الشّعْر وإنشاده،**وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِحَدِيث عمر بن الْخطاب عَن رَسُول الله قَالَ**: (**لِأَن يمتلىء جَوف أحدكُم قَيْحا خير لَهُ من أَن يمتلىء شعرًا**) .* *وَرَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة وَالْبَزَّار والطَّحَاوِي،**وروى مُسلم عَن سعد بن أبي وَقاص عَن النَّبِي قَالَ**: (**لِأَن يمتلىء جَوف أحدكُم قَيْحا يرِيه خير من أَن يمتلىء شعرًا**)**.......**(4/225)**1.                       * *بريرة !!!

وَهِي بنت صَفْوَان، كَانَت لقوم من الْأَنْصَار، أَو مولاة لأبي أَحْمد ابْن جحش، وَقيل: مولاة لبَعض بني هِلَال، وَكَانَت قبطية.
وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: بَرِيرَة مولاة لعَائِشَة كَانَت لعتبة بن أبي لَهب، قلت: ذكرهَا الذَّهَبِيّ فِي الصحابيات، وَقَالَ: يُقَال: إِن عبد الْملك بن مَرْوَان سمع مِنْهَا، وَفِي (مُعْجم الطَّبَرَانِيّ) : من حَدِيث عبد الْملك بن مَرْوَان، قَالَ: (كنت أجالس بَرِيرَة بِالْمَدِينَةِ فَكَانَت تَقول لي: يَا عبد الْملك إِنِّي أرى فِيك خِصَالًا وَإنَّك لخليق أَن تلِي هَذَا الْأَمر، فَإِن وليته فاحذر الدُّنْيَا، فَإِنِّي سَمِعت رَسُول الله يَقُول: إِن الرجل ليدفع عَن بَاب الْجنَّة بعد أَن ينظر إِلَيْهَا بملىء محجمة من دم يريقه من مُسلم بِغَيْر حق) . انْتهى.
وَقد اخْتلف فِي اسْم زوج بَرِيرَة فَفِي (الصَّحِيح) : مغيث، بِضَم الْمِيم وَكسر الْغَيْن الْمُعْجَمَة وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وَفِي آخِره ثاء، مُثَلّثَة، وَعَن الصريفيني عَن العسكري: معتب، بِعَين مُهْملَة وَكسر التَّاء الْمُثَنَّاة من فَوق وَفِي آخِره بَاء مُوَحدَة، وَعند أبي، مُوسَى الْأَصْبَهَانِي ّ اسْمه: مقسم، وَا تَعَالَى أعلم....* *...............**(4/225)**وَلَا يعْتق الْمكَاتب إِلَّا بأَدَاء الْكل عِنْد جُمْهُور الْفُقَهَاء،**لما روى أَبُو دَاوُد وَغَيره من حَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده عَن النَّبِي أَنه قَالَ**: (**الْمكَاتب عبد مَا بَقِي عَلَيْهِ من كِتَابَته دِرْهَم**)* *وروى الشَّافِعِي فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *أخبرنَا ابْن أبي عُيَيْنَة عَن ابْن نجيح عَن مُجَاهِد أَن زيد ابْن ثَابت قَالَ فِي الْمكَاتب**: (**هُوَ عبد مَا بَقِي عَلَيْهِ دِرْهَم**)* *، وَاخْتَارَهُ لمذهبه، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أَصْحَابنَا، وَفِيه اخْتِلَاف الصَّحَابَة. فمذهب ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه يعْتق كَمَا أَخذ الصَّحِيفَة من مَوْلَاهُ يَعْنِي؛ يعْتق بِنَفس العقد وَهُوَ غَرِيم الْمولى بِمَا عَلَيْهِ من بدل الْكِتَابَة، وَمذهب ابْن مَسْعُود أَنه يعْتق إِذا أدّى قيمَة نَفسه، وَمذهب زيد مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ، وَإِنَّمَا اخْتَارَهُ الْأَرْبَعَة لِأَنَّهُ مؤيد بِالْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُور**ي رِوَايَة البُخَارِيّ** (عَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ: رَأَيْته عبدا) يَعْنِي: زوج بَرِيرَة، (كَأَنِّي أنظر إِلَيْهِ يتبعهَا فِي سِكَك الْمَدِينَة يبكي عَلَيْهَا ودموعه تسيل على لحيته، فَقَالَ النَّبِي لِعَمِّهِ الْعَبَّاس: أَلا تعجب من حب مغيث بَرِيرَة وَمن بغض بَرِيرَة مغيثاً؟ فَقَالَ النَّبِي: لَو راجعتيه قَالَت: يَا رَسُول اتأمرني؟ قَالَ: إِنَّمَا أَنا أشفع. قَالَت: فَلَا حَاجَة لي فِيهِ)* *.......**(4/226)**وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ تَقِيّ الدّين**: اخْتلفُوا فِي بيع الْمكَاتب عل ثَلَاثَة مَذَاهِب: الْمَنْع، وَالْجَوَاز، وَالْفرق بَين أَن يَشْتَرِي لِلْعِتْقِ فَيجوز أَو للاستخدام فَلَا. أما من أجَاز بَيْعه فاستدل بِهَذَا الحَدِيث، فَإِنَّهُ ثَبت أَن بَرِيرَة كَانَت مُكَاتبَة، وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَأحمد وَمَالك فِي رِوَايَة، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَمَالك فِي رِوَايَة: لَا يجوز بَيْعه، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن مَسْعُود وَرَبِيعَة. قلت: مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة**أَصْحَابه أَنه لَا يجوز بيع الْمكَاتب مَا دَامَ مكَاتبا حَتَّى يعجز، وَلَا يجوز بيع مكَاتبه بِحَال، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي بِمصْر،** وَكَانَ بالعراق يَقُول: يجوز بَيْعه. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: وَقَالَ بعض الْعلمَاء: يجوز بَيْعه لِلْعِتْقِ لَا للاستخدام.**
..........**(4/226)**البيع بِالشّرطِ على ثَلَاثَة أوجه**. الأول: البيع وَالشّرط كِلَاهُمَا جائزان، وَهُوَ على ثَلَاثَة أَنْوَاع: أَحدهَا: أَن كل شَرط يَقْتَضِيهِ العقد ويلائمه فَلَا يُفْسِدهُ بِأَن يَشْتَرِي أمة بِشَرْط أَن تخدمه أَو يَغْشَاهُ، أَو دَابَّة بِشَرْط أَن يركبهَا وَنَحْو ذَلِك. النَّوْع الثَّانِي: كل شَرط لَا يَقْتَضِيهِ العقد وَلَكِن يلائمه بِأَن يشْتَرط أَن يرهنه بِالثّمن رهنا، وَسَماهُ أَن يُعْطِيهِ كَفِيلا وَسَماهُ وَالْكَفِيل حَاضر فَقبله، وَكَذَلِكَ الْحِوَالَة، جَازَ اسْتِحْسَانًا خلافًا لزفَر. النَّوْع الثَّالِث: كل شَرط لَا يَقْتَضِيهِ العقد وَلَا يلائمه، وَلَكِن ورد الشَّرْع بِجَوَازِهِ: كالخيار وَالْأَجَل، أَو لم يرد الشَّرْع بِهِ وَلكنه مُتَعَارَف متعامل بَين النَّاس بِأَن اشْترى نعلا على أَن يحذوه البَائِع، أَو قلنسوة بِشَرْط أَن يبطنه. جَازَ اسْتِحْسَانًا خلافًا لزفَر. الْوَجْه الثَّانِي: البيع وَالشّرط كِلَاهُمَا فاسدان، وَهُوَ كل شَرط لَا يَقْتَضِيهِ العقد وَلَا يلائمه، وَفِيه مَنْفَعَة لأَحَدهمَا أَو للمعقود عَلَيْهِ. بِأَن اشْترى حِنْطَة على أَن يطحنها البَائِع، أَو عبدا على أَن لَا يَبِيعهُ، وَكَذَا على أَن لَا يعتقهُ خلافًا للشَّافِعِيّ فِيهِ، فَإِن أعْتقهُ ضمن الثّمن اسْتِحْسَانًا عِنْد أبي حنيفَة، وَعِنْدَهُمَا قِيمَته. الْوَجْه الثَّالِث: البيع جَائِز وَالشّرط بَاطِل، وَهُوَ على ثَلَاثَة أَنْوَاع: الأول: كل شَرط لَا يَقْتَضِيهِ العقد وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ مَنْفَعَة بل فِيهِ مضرَّة بِأَن بَاعَ ثوبا أَو دَابَّة بِشَرْط أَن لَا يَبِيعهُ وَلَا يَهبهُ، أَو طَعَاما بِشَرْط أَن لَا يَأْكُل وَلَا يَبِيع، جَازَ البيع وَبَطل الشَّرْط. الثَّانِي: كل شَرط لَا يَقْتَضِيهِ العقد وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ مَنْفَعَة وَلَا مضرَّة لأحد، بِأَن بَاعَ طَعَاما بِشَرْط أَن يَأْكُلهُ جَازَ البيع وَبَطل الشَّرْط. الثَّالِث: كل شَرط يُوجب مَنْفَعَة لغير الْمُتَعَاقدين وَالْمَبِيع نَحْو: البيع بِشَرْط أَن يقْرض أَجْنَبِيّا لَا يفْسد البيع**......**(4/230)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**. وَفِيه: الحض على كنس الْمَسَاجِد وتنظيفها لِأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا رخصه بِالصَّلَاةِ عَلَيْهِ بعد دَفنه من أجل ذَلِك، وَقد رُوِيَ عَن النَّبِي أَنه كنس الْمَسْجِد.* *........**(4/233)**الَ الْخطابِيّ: فِيهِ دَلِيل على أَن رُؤْيَة الْجِنّ الْبشر غير مستحيلة، وَالْجِنّ أجسام لَطِيفَة والجسم، وَإِن لطف فدركه غير مُمْتَنع أصلا،** وَأما قَوْله تَعَالَى: {إِنَّه يراكم هُوَ وقبيله من حَيْثُ لَا ترونهم} (الْأَعْرَاف: 72) فَإِن ذَلِك حكم الْأَعَمّ الْأَغْلَب من أَحْوَال بني آدم، امتحنهم ابذلك وابتلاهم ليفزعوا إِلَيْهِ ويستعيذوا بِهِ من شرهم، وَيطْلبُونَ الْأمان من غائلتهم، وَلَا يُنكر أَن يكون حكم الْخَاص والنادر من المصطفين من عباده بِخِلَاف ذَلِك، وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: لَا حَاجَة إِلَى هَذَا التَّأْوِيل، إِذْ لَيْسَ فِي الْآيَة مَا يَنْفِي رؤيتنا إيَّاهُم مُطلقًا، إِذْ الْمُسْتَفَاد مِنْهَا أَن رُؤْيَته إيانا مُقَيّدَة من هَذِه الْحَيْثِيَّة، فَلَا نراهم فِي زمَان رُؤْيَتهمْ لنا قطّ، وَيجوز رؤيتنا لَهُم فِي غير ذَلِك الْوَقْت.**
..........**(4/235)**وَأما غير النَّبِي من النَّاس فَلَا يُمكن مِنْهُ وَلَا يرى أحد الشَّيْطَان على صورته غَيره لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {إِنَّه يراكم} (الْأَعْرَاف: 72) الْآيَة، لكنه يرَاهُ سَائِر النَّاس إِذا تشكل فِي غير شكله، كَمَا تشكل الَّذِي طعنه الْأنْصَارِيّ حِين وجده فِي بَيته على صُورَة حَيَّة، فَقتله فَمَاتَ الرجل بِهِ، فَبين النَّبِي ذَلِك بقوله: (إِن بِالْمَدِينَةِ جناً قد أَسْلمُوا، فَإِذا رَأَيْتُمْ من هَذِه الْهَوَام شَيْئا فاذنوه ثَلَاثًا، فَإِن بدا لكم فَاقْتُلُوهُ) ، رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ فِي الْيَوْم وَاللَّيْلَة، من حَدِيث أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ.**ثمَّ اعْلَم أَن الْجِنّ يتصورون فِي صور شَتَّى، ويتشكلون فِي صور الْإِنْسَان والبهائم والحيات والعقارب وَالْإِبِل وَالْبَقر وَالْغنم وَالْخَيْل وَالْبِغَال وَالْحمير، وَفِي صُورَة الطُّيُور**. وَقَالَ القَاضِي أَبُو يعلى: وَلَا قدرَة للشَّيْطَان على تَغْيِير خلقتهمْ والانتقال فِي الصُّور، إِنَّمَا يجوز أَن يعلمهُمْ اكلمات وَضَربا من ضروب الْأَفْعَال إِذا فعله وَتكلم بِهِ نَقله امن صُورَة إِلَى صُورَة أُخْرَى، وَأما أَن يتَصَوَّر بِنَفسِهِ فَذَلِك محَال، لِأَن انتقالها من صُورَة إِلَى صُورَة إِنَّمَا يكون بِنَقْض البنية وتفريق الْأَجْزَاء، وَإِذا انتقضت بطلت الْحَيَاة، وَالْقَوْل فِي تشكل الْمَلَائِكَة كَذَلِك.**
.........**(4/237)**قَالَ الْمَدَائِنِي**: جَزِيرَة الْعَرَب خَمْسَة أَقسَام: تهَامَة ونجد وحجاز وعروض ويمن. أما تهَامَة فَهِيَ النَّاحِيَة الجنوبية من الْحجاز، وَأما نجد فَهِيَ النَّاحِيَة الَّتِي بَين الْحجاز وَالْعراق، وَأما الْحجاز فَهُوَ جبل سد من الْيمن حَتَّى يتَّصل بِالشَّام وَفِيه الْمَدِينَة وعمان، وَأما الْعرُوض فَهِيَ الْيَمَامَة إِلَى الْبَحْرين. وَقَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ: الْحجاز من الْمَدِينَة إِلَى تَبُوك وَمن الْمَدِينَة إِلَى طَرِيق الْكُوفَة وَمن وَرَاء ذَلِك إِلَى أَن يشارف أَرض الْبَصْرَة فَهُوَ نجد، وَمَا بَين الْعرَاق وَبَين وجرة وَعمرَة الطَّائِف، نجد، وَمَا كَانَ وَرَاء وجرة إِلَى الْبَحْر فَهُوَ تهَامَة، وَمَا كَانَ بَين تهَامَة ونجد فَهُوَ حجاز، سمي حجازاً لِأَنَّهُ يحجز بَينهمَا**..........**(4/237)**قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**: يحْتَمل أَنه أطلق ثُمَامَة لما علم أَنه آمن بِقَلْبِه وسيظهره بِكَلِمَة الشَّهَادَة. وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ: لم يسلم تَحت الْأسر لعزة نَفسه، وَكَأن رَسُول الله أحس بذلك مِنْهُ، فَقَالَ: أَطْلقُوهُ، فَلَمَّا أطلق أسلم قلت: يرد هَذَا حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة الَّذِي رَوَاهُ ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان الَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ الْآن، وَفِيه: (فَمر يَوْمًا فَأسلم فَحله) . فَهَذَا يُصَرح بِأَن إِسْلَامه كَانَ قبل إِطْلَاقه، فيعذر الْكرْمَانِي فِي هَذَا. لِأَنَّهُ قَالَ بِالِاحْتِمَالِ وَلم يقف على حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، وَأما ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فَكيف غفل عَن ذَلِك مَعَ كَثْرَة اطِّلَاعه فِي الحَدِيث؟**
..........**(4/238)**وَقَالَ مَالك**: إِذا أسلم النَّصْرَانِي فَعَلَيهِ الْغسْل، لأَنهم لَا يتطهرون. فَقيل: مَعْنَاهُ لَا يتطهرون من النَّجَاسَة فِي أبدانهم، لِأَنَّهُ يَسْتَحِيل عَلَيْهِم التطهر من الْجَنَابَة، وَإِن نووها لعدم الشَّرْع، وَقَالَ: وَلَيْسَ فِي الحَدِيث أَن النَّبِي، أمره بالاغتسال، وَلذَلِك قَالَ مَالك: لم يبلغنَا أَنه، أَمر أحدا أسلم بِالْغسْلِ. قلت: قد مر فِي حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة الَّذِي أخرجه ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان وَالْبَزَّار، وَفِيه: فَأمره أَن يغْتَسل. وَفِي (تَارِيخ نيسابور) للحام: من حَدِيث عبد ابْن مُحَمَّد بن عقيل: عَن أَبِيه عَن جده قَالَ: لما أسلمت أَمرنِي النَّبِي بالاغتسال. وَفِي (الْحِلْية) : لأبي نعيم عَن وَاثِلَة، قَالَ: (لما أسلمت قَالَ لي النَّبِي: غتسل بِمَاء وَسدر، واحلق عَنْك شعر الْكفْر) . وَفِي كتاب الْقُرْطُبِيّ: روى عبد الرَّحِيم بن عبيد ابْن عمر عَن أَبِيه عَن نَافِع، عَن ابْن عمر: (أَن رَسُول الله أَمر رجلا أسلم أَن يغْتَسل) . وروى مُسلم ابْن سَالم عَن أبي الْمُغيرَة عَن الْبَراء بن عَازِب. (أَن النَّبِي أَمر رجلا أسلم أَن يغْتَسل بِمَاء وَسدر)**..........**(4/239)**عد بن معَاذ أَبُو عَمْرو سيد الْأَوْس، بَدْرِي كَبِير**. قَالَ أَبُو نعيم: مَاتَ فِي شَوَّال سنة خمس، وَكَذَا قَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق، وَنزل فِي جنَازَته سَبْعُونَ ألف ملك مَا وطئوا الأَرْض قبل، واهتز لَهُ عرش الرَّحْمَن، وَفِي رِوَايَة: الْعَرْش فَإِن قلت: مَا وَجه اهتزاز الْعَرْش لَهُ؟ قلت: أُجِيب بأجوبه. الأول: أَنه اهتز استبشاراً بقدوم روحه. الثَّانِي: أَن المُرَاد اهتزاز حَملَة الْعَرْش، وَمن عِنْده من الْمَلَائِكَة. الثَّالِث: أَن المُرَاد بالعرش الَّذِي وضع عَلَيْهِ**........**(4/239)**قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ وَغَيره**: يَعْنِي بالحيين: الْأَوْس والخزرج. وَكَانَ سعد من الْأَوْس، والبراء من الْخَزْرَج، وكل مِنْهُم لَا يقر بِفضل صَاحبه عَلَيْهِ. قَالَ صَاحب (التَّلْوِيح) : وَفِيه نظر من حَيْثُ إِن سَعْدا والبراء كل مِنْهُمَا أوسي، وَإِنَّمَا أشكل عَلَيْهِم فِيمَا أرى أَنه رأى فِي نسب الْبَراء بن عَازِب بن الْحَارِث بن عدي بن جشم بن مجدعة بن حَارِثَة بن الْحَارِث بن الْخَزْرَج، وَسعد بن معَاذ بن النُّعْمَان بن امريء الْقَيْس بن زيد بن عبد الْأَشْهَل بن جشم بن الْحَارِث الأوسي، فَظن أَن الْخَزْرَج الأول هُوَ أَبُو الخزرجيين، فَفرق بَينهمَا، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ الْخَزْرَج أَبُو الحارثيين الْمَذْكُورين فِي نسبهما، وَهُوَ ابْن عَمْرو بن مَالك بن الْأَوْس بن حَارِثَة، كَذَا ذكر نسبهما بن سعد وَابْن إِسْحَاق وَخَلِيفَة فِي الآخرين.**..........**(4،241)**أَن الْمقَام كَانَ حِينَئِذٍ مُلْصقًا بِالْبَيْتِ قبل أَن يَنْقُلهُ عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ من ذَلِك الْمَكَان إِلَى صحن الْمَسْجِد انْتهى**......**(4/242)**دلَالَة ظَاهِرَة لكرامة الْأَوْلِيَاء وَلَا شكّ فِيهِ. وَفِيه رد على من يُنكر ذَلِك وَقد وَقع مثل هَذَا قَدِيما وحديثا. أما قَدِيما فَمن ذَلِك مَا ذكره ابْن عَسَاكِر وَغَيره** " عَن قَتَادَة بن النُّعْمَان أَنه خرج من عِنْد رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَبِيَدِهِ عرجون فأضاء العرجون " وَفِي دَلَائِل الْبَيْهَقِيّ من حَدِيث مَيْمُون بن زيد بن أبي عبس حَدثنِي أبي " أَن أَبَا عبس كَانَ يُصَلِّي مَعَ النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - الصَّلَوَات ثمَّ يرجع إِلَى بني حَارِثَة فَخرج فِي لَيْلَة مظْلمَة مطيرة فنورت لَهُ عَصَاهُ حَتَّى دخل دَار بني حَارِثَة " وَمن حَدِيث كثير بن زيد عَن مُحَمَّد بن حَمْزَة بن عَمْرو الْأَسْلَمِيّ عَن أَبِيه قَالَ " كُنَّا مَعَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فنفرنا فِي لَيْلَة مظْلمَة فَأَضَاءَتْ أصابعي حَتَّى جمعُوا عَلَيْهَا ظهْرهمْ وَمَا هلك مِنْهُم وَإِن أصابعي لتنير " وَفِي لفظ " نفرت دوابنا وَنحن فِي مشقة " الحَدِيث. وَأما حَدِيثا فَمن ذَلِك مَا ثَبت بالتواتر عَن جمَاعَة من طلبة الْعلم الثِّقَات أَنهم كَانُوا مَعَ الشَّيْخ الإِمَام الْعَلامَة حسان الدّين الرهاوي مُصَنف الْبَحْر وَغَيره فِي وَلِيمَة بِمَدِينَة عينتاب وَكَانَت فِي لَيْلَة مظْلمَة شَاتِيَة فَلَمَّا تفَرقُوا أَرَادَ جمَاعَة أَن ينوروا على الشَّيْخ إِلَى بَاب دَاره لشدَّة الظلمَة فَمَا رَضِي بذلك فَرَجَعُوا وَتَبعهُ جمَاعَة من بعد فَقَالُوا وهم يحلفُونَ أَنهم شاهدوا نورين عظيمين مثل الفوانيس أَحدهمَا عَن يَمِين الشَّيْخ وَالْآخر عَن يسَاره فَلم يَزَالَا مَعَه إِلَى أَن وصل إِلَى بَاب دَاره فَلَمَّا فتح الْبَاب وَدخل الشَّيْخ ارْتَفع النوران وَلَقَد أخبروا عَنهُ بكرامات أُخْرَى غير ذَلِك وَهُوَ أحد مشايخي الَّذين أخذت عَنْهُم الْعلم وانتفعت بهم**.............**(4/245)**وَزعم السفاقسي أَنه كَانَ اتخذ خَلِيلًا من الْمَلَائِكَة**. وَلِهَذَا قَالَ: (لَو كنت متخذاً خَلِيلًا من أمتِي) . انْتهى يردة قَوْله: (وَلَكِن صَاحبكُم خَلِيل الرَّحْمَن) ، وَفِي رِوَايَة: (لَو كنت متخذاً خَلِيلًا غير رَبِّي) ،* *........**(4/246)**لَ الْخطابِيّ**: وَلَا أعلم أَن إِثْبَات الْقيَاس أقوى من إِجْمَاع الصَّحَابَة على اسْتِخْلَاف أبي بكر، مستدلين فِي ذَلِك باستخلافه إِيَّاه فِي أعظم أُمُور الدّين، وَهُوَ الصَّلَاة، فقاسوا عَلَيْهَا سَائِر الْأُمُور، وَلِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يخرج من بَاب بَيته وَهُوَ فِي الْمَسْجِد للصَّلَاة، فَلَمَّا غلق الْأَبْوَاب إلاَّ بَاب أبي بكر دلّ على أَنه يخرج مِنْهُ للصَّلَاة، فَكَأَنَّهُ أَمر بذلك على أَن من بعده يفعل ذَلِك هَكَذَا، فَإِن قلت: رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه قَالَ: (سدوا الْأَبْوَاب إلاَّ بَاب عَليّ) قلت: قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: هُوَ غَرِيب، وَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ: حَدِيث: إلاَّ بَاب أبي بكر أصح. وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم: تفرد بِهِ مِسْكين بن بكير الْحَرَّانِي عَن شُعْبَة، وَقَالَ ابْن عَسَاكِر: وَهُوَ وهم، وَقَالَ صَاحب (التَّوْضِيح) : وَتَابعه**ابراهيم بن المختار* *..........**(4/247)**عثْمَان بن طَلْحَة** "* *هُوَ عُثْمَان بن طَلْحَة بن أبي طَلْحَة عبد الله بن عبد الْعُزَّى الْعَبدَرِي الحَجبي**قتل أَبوهُ وَعَمه يَوْم أحد كَافِرين فِي جمَاعَة من بني عَمهمَا وَهَاجَر هَذَا مَعَ خَالِد بن الْوَلِيد وَعَمْرو وَدفع النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - لَهُ وَإِلَى ابْن عَمه شيبَة بن عُثْمَان مِفْتَاح الْكَعْبَة وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي أسلم يَوْم هدنة الْحُدَيْبِيَة وَجَاء يَوْم الْفَتْح بمفتاح الْكَعْبَة وَفتحهَا فَقَالَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *خذوها** "* *يَعْنِي الْمِفْتَاح** "* *يَا آل أبي طَلْحَة خالدة تالدة لَا يَنْزِعهَا مِنْكُم إِلَّا ظَالِم** "* *ثمَّ نزل الْمَدِينَة فَأَقَامَ بهَا إِلَى وَفَاة النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - ثمَّ تحول إِلَى مَكَّة وَمَات بهَا سنة اثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعين**.......**(4/248)**وروى أَحْمد من حَدِيث عُثْمَان بن أبي طَلْحَة بِسَنَد صَالح** "* *أَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - دخل الْبَيْت فصلى رَكْعَتَيْنِ بَين الساريتين** "* *وَفِي فَوَائِد سمويه بن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن الوضاح قَالَ** "* *قلت لشيبة زَعَمُوا أَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - دخل الْكَعْبَة فَلم يصل فِيهَا قَالَ كذبُوا وَأبي لقد صلى رَكْعَتَيْنِ بَين العمودين ثمَّ ألصق بهما بَطْنه وظهره** " -**.......**(4/251)**وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي النَّوَافِل،**فَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد**:* *السّنة أَن تكون مثنى مثنى لَيْلًا وَنَهَارًا**.* *قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *الْأَفْضَل الْأَرْبَع لَيْلًا وَنَهَارًا**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد**:* *الْأَفْضَل بِاللَّيْلِ رَكْعَتَانِ، وبالنهار أَربع. وَاحْتج أَبُو حنيفَة فِي صَلَاة اللَّيْل بِمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد فِي** (**سنَنه**)* *من حَدِيث عَائِشَة** (**أَنَّهَا سُئِلت عَن صَلَاة رَسُول ا، فِي جَوف اللَّيْل،**فَقَالَت**:* *كَانَ يُصَلِّي صَلَاة الْعشَاء فِي جمَاعَة. ثمَّ يرجع إِلَى أَهله فيركع أَربع رَكْعَات، ثمَّ يأوي إِلَى فرَاشه**)* *الحَدِيث بِطُولِهِ**.* *وَفِي آخِره**: (**حَتَّى قبض على ذَلِك**)* *،**وَاحْتج فِي صَلَاة النَّهَار بِمَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم من حَدِيث معَاذَة (أَنَّهَا سَأَلت عَائِشَة**:* *كم كَانَ رَسُول الله يُصَلِّي الضُّحَى؟**قَالَت**:* *أَربع رَكْعَات يزِيد مَا شَاءَ) ، رَوَاهُ أَبُو يعلى فِي مُسْنده،**وَفِيه**: (**لَا يفصل بَينهُنَّ بِسَلام**) .* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى الْأَرْبَعَة عَن ابْن عمر أَن النَّبِي قَالَ**: (**صَلَاة اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار مثنى مثنى**)* *،**قلت**:* *لما رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ سكت عَنهُ،**إلاَّ أَنه قَالَ**:* *اخْتلف أَصْحَاب شُعْبَة فِيهِ، فرفعه بَعضهم وَوَقفه بَعضهم، وَرَوَاهُ الثِّقَات عَن عبد ابْن عمر عَن النَّبِي وَلم يذكر فِيهِ صَلَاة النَّهَار،**وَ**قَالَ النَّسَائِيّ**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث عِنْدِي خطأ، وَقَالَ فِي** (**سنَنه الْكُبْرَى**)* *إِسْنَاد جيد إلاَّ أَن جمَاعَة من أَصْحَاب ابْن عمر خالفوا الْأَزْدِيّ فِيهِ، فَلم يذكرُوا فِيهِ النَّهَار،**مِنْهُم**:* *سَالم وَنَافِع وَطَاوُس. والْحَدِيث فِي** (**الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**)* *من حَدِيث جمَاعَة عَن ابْن عمر وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ذكر النَّهَار، وروى الطَّحَاوِيّ عَن ابْن عمر أَنه كَانَ يُصَلِّي بِالنَّهَارِ أَرْبعا. وبالليل رَكْعَتَيْنِ،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *فمحال أَن يروي ابْن عمر عَن رَسُول الله شَيْئا ثمَّ يُخَالف ذَلِك، فَعلم بذلك أَنه كَانَ مَا رُوِيَ عَنهُ عَن رَسُول الله ضَعِيفا، أَو كَانَ مَوْقُوفا غير مَرْفُوع**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى الْحَافِظ أَبُو نعيم فِي** (**تَارِيخ اصفهان**) :* *عَن عُرْوَة عَن عَائِشَة قَالَت: قَالَ رَسُول ا**: (**صَلَاة اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار مثنى مثنى**)* *، وروى إِبْرَاهِيم الْحَرْبِيّ فِي** (**غَرِيب الحَدِيث**)* *عَنهُ قَالَ**: (**صَلَاة اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار مثنى مثنى**)* *؟**قلت**:* *الَّذِي رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم أصح مِنْهُمَا وَأقوى وَأثبت**.......**(4/253)**فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ مُحَمَّد بن نصر الْمروزِي: لم نجد عَن النَّبِي خَبرا ثَابتا مُفَسرًا أَنه أوتر بِثَلَاث لم يسلم إلاَّ فِي آخِرهنَّ، كَمَا وجدنَا فِي الْخمس والبسع وَالتسع، غير أَنا وجدنَا عَنهُ أَخْبَارًا أَنه أوتر بِثَلَاث لَا ذكر للتسليم فِيهَا؟**قلت**:* *يرد عَلَيْهِ مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ من** (**الْمُسْتَدْرك**)* *من حَدِيث عَائِشَة: أَنه إِن يُوتر بِثَلَاث لَا يقْعد إلاَّ فِي آخِرهنَّ،**وَفِي حَدِيث أبي بن كَعْب**:* *لَا يسلم إلاَّ فِي آخِرهنَّ،**وَقد قيل**:* *لَعَلَّ مُحَمَّد بن نصر لَا يرى هَذَا ثَابتا**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا تعصب لَا يجدي وَلَا يلْزم من عدم رُؤْيَته ثَابتا أَن لَا يكون ثَابتا عِنْد غَيره**..........**(4/257)**أَن الحَدِيث الْوَارِد فِي الْأَسْوَاق شَرّ الْبِقَاع، وَأَن الْمَسَاجِد خير الْبِقَاع، كَمَا أخرجه الْبَزَّار وَغَيره لَا يَصح إِسْنَاده، وَلَو صَحَّ لم يمْنَع وضع الْمَسْجِد فِي السُّوق لِأَن بقْعَة الْمَسْجِد حِينَئِذٍ تكون بقْعَة خير**.**......**(4/258)**ذكر تعدد الرِّوَايَات فِي قَوْله**: (**خمْسا وَعشْرين دَرَجَة**)* *فِي رِوَايَة البُخَارِيّ أَيْضا من حَدِيث أبي سعيد**: (**صَلَاة الرجل فِي جمَاعَة تزيد على صلَاته فِي بَيته خمْسا وَعشْرين دَرَجَة**) .* *وَعند أبي ماجة**: (**بضعاً وَعشْرين دَرَجَة**)* *،**وَفِي لفظ**: (**فضل الصَّلَاة على صَلَاة أحدكُم وَحده خمْسا وَعشْرين جُزْءا**) .* *وَعند السراج**: (**تعدل خَمْسَة وَعشْرين صَلَاة من صَلَاة الْفَذ**)* *،**وَفِي لفظ**: (**تزيد على صَلَاة الْفَذ خمْسا وَعشْرين**)* *،**وَفِي لفظ**: (**سَبْعَة وَعشْرين جُزْءا**)* *،**وَفِي لفظ**:* *خير من صَلَاة الْفَذ**)* *،**وَفِي لفظ**: (**تزيد على صَلَاة الْفَذ بِخمْس وَعشْرين دَرَجَة**)* *،**وَفِي لفظ**: (**صَلَاة مَعَ الإِمَام أفضل من خمس وَعشْرين يُصليهَا وَحده**) .* *وَفِي كتاب ابْن حزم**:* *صَلَاة الْجَمَاعَة تزيد على صَلَاة الْمُنْفَرد سبعا وَعشْرين دَرَجَة، وَفِي** (**سنَن الْكَجِّي**) :* *صَلَاة الْجَمِيع تفضل على صَلَاة الْفَذ،**وَعند ابْن حبَان**: (**فَإِن صلاهَا بِأَرْض فَيْء فَأَتمَّ وضوءها وركوعها وسجودها تكْتب صلَاته بِخَمْسِينَ دَرَجَة**)* *،**وَعند أبي دَاوُد**: (**بلغت خمسين صَلَاة**) .* *وَقَالَ عبد الْوَاحِد بن زِيَاد فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث**:* *صَلَاة الرجل فِي الفلاة، تضَاعف على صلَاته فِي الْجَمَاعَة، موعند البُخَارِيّ،**من حَدِيث نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر**: (**صَلَاة الرجل فِي جمَاعَة تفضل على صَلَاة الرجل وَحده بِسبع وَعشْرين دَرَجَة**) .* *قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *كَذَا رَوَاهُ نَافِع،**وَعَامة من روى عَن النَّبِي إِنَّمَا قَالَ**: (**خمْسا وَعشْرين دَرَجَة**)* *،**........**(4/259)**كر وَجه هَذِه الرِّوَايَات اخْتلفُوا فِي وَجه الْجمع بَين سبع وَعشْرين دَرَجَة وَبَين خمس وَعشْرين**.* *فَقيل**:* *السَّبع مُتَأَخِّرَة عَن الْخمس فَكَأَن اأخبره بِخمْس ثمَّ زَاده، ورد هَذَا بتعذر التَّارِيخ، ورد هَذَا الرَّد بِأَن الْفَضَائِل لَا تنسخ، فَتعين أَنه مُتَأَخّر**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِن صَلَاة الْجَمَاعَة فِي الْمَسْجِد أفضل من صَلَاة الْفَذ فِي الْمَسْجِد بِسبع وَعشْرين دَرَجَة،**ورد هَذَا بقوله**: (**وَصَلَاة الرجل فِي جمَاعَة تضعف على صلَاته فِي بَيته وَفِي سوقه بِخمْس وَعشْرين ضعفا**) .* *وَقيل**:* *إِن الصَّلَاة الَّتِي لم تكن فِيهَا فَضِيلَة الخطى إِلَى الصَّلَاة، وَلَا فَضِيلَة انتظارها تفضل بِخمْس، وَالَّتِي فِيهَا ذَلِك تفضل بِخمْس، وَالَّتِي فِيهَا ذَلِك تفضل بِسبع**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِن ذَلِك يخْتَلف باخْتلَاف الْمُصَلِّين وَالصَّلَاة، فَمن أكملها وحافظ عَلَيْهَا فَوق من أخل بِشَيْء من ذَلِك،**وَقيل**:* *إِن الزِّيَادَة لصلاتي الْعشَاء وَالصُّبْح لِاجْتِمَاع مَلَائِكَة اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار فيهمَا،**وَيُؤَيِّدهُ حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة**: (**تفضل صَلَاة أحدكُم وَحده بِخمْس وَعشْرين جُزْءا، وتجتمع مَلَائِكَة اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار فِي صَلَاة الْفجْر**) .* *فَذكر اجْتِمَاع الْمَلَائِكَة بواو فاصلة، واستأنف الْكَلَام وقطعه من الْجُمْلَة الْمُتَقَدّمَة،**وَقيل**:* *لَا مُنَافَاة بَين الحدثين لِأَن ذكر الْقَلِيل لَا يُنَافِي الْكثير، وَمَفْهُوم الْعدَد بَاطِل عِنْد جمَاعَة من الْأُصُولِيِّين  َ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *إِنَّمَا قَالَ: دَرَجَة،**وَلم يقل**:* *جُزْءا وَلَا نَصِيبا وَلَا حَافِظًا وَلَا شَيْئا من أَمْثَال ذَلِك، لِأَنَّهُ أَرَادَ الثَّوَاب من جِهَة الْعُلُوّ والارتفاع، وَأَن تِلْكَ فَوق هَذِه بِكَذَا وَكَذَا دَرَجَة،**لِأَن الدَّرَجَات إِلَى جِهَة فَوق قلت**:* *قد جَاءَ فِيهِ لفظ: الْجُزْء والضعف،**....**(4/259)**نقل الطَّيِّبِيّ عَن التوربشتي: وَأما وَجه قصر أَبْوَاب الْفَضِيلَة على خمس وَعشْرين تَارَة، وعَلى سبع وَعشْرين أُخْرَى فَإِن الْمرجع فِي حَقِيقَة ذَلِك إِلَى عُلُوم النُّبُوَّة الَّتِي قصرت عقل الألباء عَن إِدْرَاك جملها وتفاصيلها،**وَلَعَلَّ الْفَائِدَة فِيمَا كشف بِهِ حَضْرَة النُّبُوَّة وَهِي اجْتِمَاع الْمُسلمين مصطفين كَصُفُوف الْمَلَائِكَة والاقتداء بِالْإِمَامِ وَإِظْهَار شَعَائِر الْإِسْلَام وَغَيرهَا انْتهى قلت**:* *هَذَا لَا يشفي الغليل وَلَا يجدي العليل، وَالَّذِي ظهر لي فِي هَذَا**الْمقَام من الْأَنْوَار الإلهية والأسرار الربانية والعنايات المحمدية أَن كل حَسَنَة بِعشر أَمْثَالهَا بِالنَّصِّ، وَأَنه لَو صلى فِي بَيته كَانَ يحصل لَهُ ثَوَاب عشر صلوَات، وَكَذَا لَو صلىَّ فِي سوقه كَانَ لكل صَلَاة عشر، ثمَّ أَنه إِذا صلى بِالْجَمَاعَة يُضَاعف لَهُ مثله فَيصير ثَوَاب عشْرين صَلَاة، أَو زِيَادَة الْخمس فَلِأَنَّهُ أدّى فرضا من الْفُرُوض الْخَمْسَة، فأنعم اعليه ثَوَاب خمس صلوَات أُخْرَى نَظِير عدد الْفُرُوض الْخَمْسَة زِيَادَة عشْرين إنعاماً وفضلاً مِنْهُ عَلَيْهِ، فَتَصِير الْجُمْلَة خَمْسَة وَعشْرين**.......**(4/262)**عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول ا**: (**إِذا تَوَضَّأ أحدكُم فِي بَيته ثمَّ أَتَى الْمَسْجِد كَانَ فِي صَلَاة حَتَّى يرجع فَلَا يفعل هَكَذَا، وَشَبك بَين أَصَابِعه**)* *،**وَقَالَ**:* *حَدِيث صَحِيح على شَرط الشَّيْخَيْنِ**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن وَكِيع عَن عبد ابْن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن موهب عَن عَمه عَن مولى لأبي سعيد، وَهُوَ مَعَ رَسُول ا، فَدخل رَسُول الله الْمَسْجِد فَرَأى رجلا جَالِسا وسط النَّاس وَقد شَبكَ بَين أَصَابِعه يحدث نَفسه، فَأَوْمأ إِلَيْهِ رَسُول الله فَلم يفْطن لَهُ،**فَالْتَفت إِلَى أبي سعيد فَقَالَ**: (**إِذا صلى أحدكُم فَلَا يشبكن بَين أَصَابِعه، فَإِن التشبيك من الشَّيْطَان**) .* *فَإِن قلت**:* *هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث مُعَارضَة لأحاديث الْبَاب قلت: غير مقاومة لَهَا فِي الصِّحَّة، وَلَا مُسَاوِيَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَجه إِدْخَال هَذِه التَّرْجَمَة فِي الْفِقْه مُعَارضَة بِمَا رُوِيَ من النَّهْي عَن**التشبيك فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَقد وَردت فِيهِ مَرَاسِيل،**ومسند من طرق غير ثَابِتَة قلت**:* *كَأَنَّهُ أَرَادَ بالمسند حَدِيث كَعْب بن عجْرَة الَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ فَإِن قلت: حَدِيث كَعْب هَذَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَصَححهُ ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان قلت: فِي اسناده اخْتِلَاف، فضعفه بَعضهم بِسَبَبِهِ،**وَقيل**:* *لَيْسَ بَين هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث مُعَارضَة لِأَن النَّهْي إِنَّمَا ورد عَن فعل ذَلِك فِي الصَّلَاة أَو فِي الْمُضِيّ إِلَى الصَّلَاة وَفعله لَيْسَ فِي الصَّلَاة وَلَا فِي الْمُضِيّ إِلَيْهَا مُعَارضَة إِذا،**وَبَقِي كل حَدِيث على حياله**وَالرِّوَايَة الَّتِي فِيهَا النَّهْي عَن ذَلِك مَا دَامَ فِي الْمَسْجِد ضعيفه، لِأَن فِيهَا ضَعِيفا ومجهولاً، وَقد رَوَاهَا ابْن أبي شيبَة،**وَلَفظه**: (**إِذا صلى أحدكُم فَلَا يشبكن بَين أَصَابِعه، فَإِن التشبيك من الشَّيْطَان، وَإِن أحدكُم لَا يزَال فِي صَلَاة مَا دَامَ فِي الْمَسْجِد حَتَّى يخرج مِنْهُ**)* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنِير: التَّحْقِيق أَنه لَيْسَ بَين هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث تعَارض،**إِذا الْمنْهِي عَنهُ فعله على وَجه الْعَبَث وَالَّذِي فِي الحَدِيث إِنَّمَا هُوَ الْمَقْصُود التَّمْثِيل وتصوير الْمَعْنى فِي اللَّفْظ فَإِن قلت**:* *مَا حكمه النَّهْي عَن التشبيك؟**قلت**:* *أُجِيب بأجوبة**.* *الأول**:* *لكَونه من الشَّيْطَان، كَمَا مر الْآن**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *لِأَنَّهُ يجلب النّوم، وَهُوَ من مظان الْحَدث**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *أَن صُورَة التشبيك تشبه صُورَة الِاخْتِلَاف، كَمَا نبه عَلَيْهِ فِي حَدِيث ابْن عمر، فكره ذَلِك لمن هُوَ فِي حكم الصَّلَاة حَتَّى لَا يَقع فِي الْمنْهِي عَنهُ**.* *قَوْله**:* *للمصلين**: (**وَلَا تختلفوا فتختلف قُلُوبهم**)* *، وَا تَعَالَى أعلم**.**........**(4/265)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير فِي** (**معرفَة الصَّحَابَة**) :* *ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ اسْمه الْخِرْبَاق من بني سليم، كَانَ نزل بِذِي خشب من نَاحيَة الْمَدِينَة، وَلَيْسَ هُوَ ذَا الشمالين خزاعي حَلِيف لبني زهرَة، قتل يَوْم بدر، وَأَن قصَّة ذِي الشمالين كَانَت قبل بدر، ثمَّ أحكمت الْأُمُور بعد ذَلِك**.**...........**(4/266)**وَفِي رِوَايَة الزُّهْرِيّ**:* *ذُو الشمالين رجل من بني زهرَة، وبسبب هَذِه الْكَلِمَة ذهب الحنفيون إِلَى أَن حَدِيث ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ مَنْسُوخ بِحَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود،**قَالُوا**:* *لِأَن ذَا الشمالين قتل يَوْم بدر فِيمَا ذكره أهل السّير، وَهُوَ من بني سليم، فَهُوَ ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ الْمَذْكُور فِي الحَدِيث، وَهَذَا لَا يَصح لَهُم، وَإِن قتل ذُو الشمالين يَوْم بدر فَلَيْسَ هُوَ بالخرباق،**وَهُوَ رجل آخر حَلِيف لبني زهرَة اسْمه**:* *عُمَيْر بن عبد عَمْرو من خُزَاعَة، بِدَلِيل رِوَايَة أبي هُرَيْرَة حَدِيث ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ ومشاهدته خَبره،**وَلقَوْله**:* *صلى بِنَا رَسُول ا، وَذكر الحَدِيث، وَإِسْلَام أبي هُرَيْرَة بِخَير بعد يَوْم بدر بِسنتَيْنِ، فَهُوَ غير ذِي الشمالين المستشهد ببدر، وَقد عدوا قَول الزُّهْرِيّ فِيهِ هَذَا من وهمه، وَقد عدهما بَعضهم حديثين فِي نازلتين وَهُوَ الصَّحِيح لاخْتِلَاف صفتهما،**لِأَن فِي حَدِيث الْخِرْبَاق ذَا الشمالين أَنه**:* *سلم من ثَلَاث،**وَفِي حَدِيث ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ**:* *من اثْنَتَيْنِ،**وَفِي حَدِيث الْخِرْبَاق**:* *إِنَّهَا الْعَصْر،**وَفِي حَدِيث ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ**:* *الظّهْر لغير شكّ عِنْد نعضهم، وَقد ذكر مُسلم ذَلِك كُله. اناتهى**ذهب الحنفيون إِلَى أَن حَدِيث ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ مَنْسُوخ بِحَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود،**قَالُوا**:* *لِأَن ذَا الشمالين قتل يَوْم بدر فِيمَا ذكره أهل السّير، وَهُوَ من بني سليم، فَهُوَ ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ الْمَذْكُور فِي الحَدِيث، وَهَذَا لَا يَصح لَهُم، وَإِن قتل ذُو الشمالين يَوْم بدر فَلَيْسَ هُوَ بالخرباق،**وَهُوَ رجل آخر حَلِيف لبني زهرَة اسْمه**:* *عُمَيْر بن عبد عَمْرو من خُزَاعَة، بِدَلِيل رِوَايَة أبي هُرَيْرَة حَدِيث ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ ومشاهدته خَبره،**وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**: ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ غير ذِي الشمالين الْمَقْتُول ببدر بِدَلِيل مَا فِي حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة. وَأما قَول الزُّهْرِيّ فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث: أَنه ذُو الشمالين، فَلم يُتَابع عَلَيْهِ.**فَثَبت أَن الزُّهْرِيّ لم ينْفَرد بذلك، وَأَن الْمُخَاطب للنَّبِي ذُو الشمالين، وَأَن من قَالَ ذَلِك لم يهم، وَلَا يلْزم من عدم تَخْرِيج ذَلِك فِي الصَّحِيح عدم صِحَّته، فَثَبت أَن ذَا الْيَدَيْنِ وَذَا الشمالين وَاحِد،** وَهَذَا أولى من جعله رجلَيْنِ لِأَنَّهُ خلاف الأَصْل فِي هَذَا الْموضع فَإِن قلت: أخرج الْبَيْهَقِيّ حَدِيثا وَاسْتدلَّ بِهِ على بَقَاء ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ بعد النَّبِي، فَقَالَ: الَّذِي قتل ببدر هُوَ ذُو الشمالين بن عبد عَمْرو بن فضلَة، حَلِيف بني زهرَة من خُزَاعَة: وَأما ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ الَّذِي أخبر النَّبِي، بسهوه فَإِنَّهُ بَقِي بعد النَّبِي. كَذَا ذكره شَيخنَا أَبُو عبد االحافظ**

**.........**(4/269)**الروحاء**)* *، وَهُوَ مَوضِع ارْتَفع من مَكَان الروحاء، وَهِي بحاء مُهْملَة ممدودة**.* *قَالَ أَبُو عبيد االبكري**:* *هِيَ قَرْيَة جَامِعَة لمزينة على لَيْلَتَيْنِ من الْمَدِينَة بَينهمَا أحد وَأَرْبَعُونَ ميلًا**.* *وَقَالَ كثير عزة**:* *سميت الروحاء لِكَثْرَة أرواحها وبالروحاء بِنَاء يَزْعمُونَ أَنه قبر مُضر بن نزار**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد**:* *وَالنِّسْبَة إِلَيْهَا: روحاني، على غير قِيَاس**.* *وَقد قيل**:* *روحاوي، على الْقيَاس. وَفِي** (**كتاب الْجبَال**)* *للزمخشري: بَين الْمَدِينَة والروحاء أَرْبَعَة برد إلاَّ ثَلَاثَة أَمْيَال. وَفِي** (**صَحِيح مُسلم**)* *فِي بَاب الْأَذَان**: (**سِتَّة وَثَلَاثُونَ ميلًا**) .* *وَفِي كتاب ابْن أبي شيبَة**:* *على ثَلَاثِينَ ميلًا**.**.......**(4/274)** (**مر الظهْرَان**)* *زعم الْبكْرِيّ أَنه بِفَتْح أَوله وَتَشْديد ثَانِيه،**مُضَاف إِلَى**:* *الظهْرَان،**بِظَاء مُعْجمَة مَفْتُوحَة**:* *بَين مر وَالْبَيْت سِتَّة عشر ميلًا**.* *قلت**:* *هُوَ الْوَادي الَّذِي تسميه الْعَامَّة بطن مر، وبسكون الرَّاء بعْدهَا وَاو، وَقَالَ كثير عزة سميت مرا لمرارة مَائِهَا**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو غَسَّان**:* *سميت بذلك لِأَن فِي بطن الْوَادي بِئْرا ونخلة كبابة بعرق من الأَرْض أَبيض هجامر، إلاَّ أَن الْمِيم مَوْصُولَة بالراء، وببطن مر تخزعت خُزَاعَة من أخواتها فَبَقيت بِمَكَّة شرفها اتعالى، وسارت أخواتها إِلَى الشَّام أَيَّام سيل العرم**.* *وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ**:* *مر الظهْرَان بتهامة قريب من عَرَفَة**.........**(4/274)**وَأخرج أَبُو دَاوُد فِي** (**كتاب الْمَرَاسِيل**)* *من حَدِيث ابْن لَهِيعَة: عَم بكير بن عبد االأشج قَالَ: كَانَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ تِسْعَة مَسَاجِد مَعَ مَسْجِد النَّبِي يسمع أَهله تأذين بِلَال، رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ، فيصلون فِي مَسَاجِدهمْ أقربها مَسْجِد بني عَمْرو بن مبذول، وَمَسْجِد بني سَاعِدَة، وَمَسْجِد بني عبيد، وَمَسْجِد بني سَلمَة، وَمَسْجِد بني رَايِح بن عبد الْأَشْهَل، وَمَسْجِد بني زُرَيْق، وَمَسْجِد غفار، وَمَسْجِد أسلم، وَمَسْجِد جُهَيْنَة، وَشك فِي التَّاسِع. وَفِي كتاب** (**أَخْبَار الْمَدِينَة**)* *لأبي زيد عَمْرو بن شبة النميري النَّحْوِيّ الأخباري،**بِسَنَد لَهُ فِي ذكر الْمَسَاجِد الَّتِي بِالْمَدِينَةِ**:* *عَن رَافع بن خديج: صلى النَّبِي،**فِي الْمَسْجِد الصَّغِير الَّذِي بِأحد فِي شعب الجرار على يَمِينك اللازق بِالْجَبَلِ**:* *وَعَن أسيد بن أبي أسيد عَن أشياخه أَن النَّبِي،، دَعَا على الْجَبَل الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ مَسْجِد الْفَتْح**.* *وَصلى فِي الْمَسْجِد الصَّغِير الَّذِي بِأَصْل الْجَبَل حِين تصعد الْجَبَل**:* *وَعَن عمَارَة ابْن أبي الْيُسْر: صلى النَّبِي فِي الْمَسْجِد الْأَسْفَل**.* *وَعَن جَابر**:* *دَعَا النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام. فِي الْمَسْجِد الْمُرْتَفع وَرفع يَدَيْهِ مدا، وَعَن عَمْرو بن شُرَحْبِيل أَن النَّبِي صلى فِي مَسْجِد بني خدارة، وَعَن عَمْرو بن قَتَادَة أَن النَّبِي عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، صلى لَهُم فِي مَسْجِد فِي بني أُميَّة من الْأَنْصَار، وَكَانَ فِي مَوضِع الخربتين**قلت**: قد اندرس أَكثر هَذِه الْمَسَاجِد وَبَقِي من الْمَشْهُور الْآن مَسْجِد قبا، وَمَسْجِد بني قُرَيْظَة، ومشربة أم إِبْرَاهِيم وَهِي شمَالي مَسْجِد قُرَيْظَة، وَمَسْجِد بني ظفر، شَرْقي البقيع وَيعرف: بِمَسْجِد البغلة، وَمَسْجِد بني مُعَاوِيَة وَيعرف بِمَسْجِد الْإِجَابَة، وَمَسْجِد الْفَتْح قريب من جبل سلع، وَمَسْجِد الْقبْلَتَيْنِ فِي بني سَلمَة.**...........**(4/275)**ي بَيَان وَجه تتبع عبد ابْن عمر الْمَوَاضِع الَّتِي صلى فِيهَا رَسُول ا، وَهُوَ أَنه يسْتَحبّ التتبع لآثار النَّبِي والتبرك بهَا، وَلم يزل النَّاس يتبركون بمواضع الصَّالِحين. وَقد روى شُعْبَة عَن سُلَيْمَان التَّيْمِيّ عَن الْمَعْرُور بن سُوَيْد،**قَالَ**:* *كَانَ عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي اعنه،**فِي سفر فصلى الْغَدَاة ثمَّ أَتَى على مَكَان فَجعل النَّاس يأتونه وَيَقُولُونَ**:* *صلى فِيهِ النَّبِي**.* *فَقَالَ عمر**:* *إِنَّمَا هلك أهل الْكتاب، إِنَّهُم كَانُوا اتبعُوا آثَار أَنْبِيَائهمْ فاتخذوا كنائس وبيعاً، فَمن عرضت لَهُ الصَّلَاة فَليصل، وَإِلَّا فليمض**.* *قَالُوا**:* *أما مَا رُوِيَ عَن عمر، رَضِي اتعالى عَنهُ، أَنه ذكر ذَلِك فَلِأَنَّهُ خشِي أَن يلْتَزم النَّاس الصَّلَاة فِي تِلْكَ الْمَوَاضِع، فيشكل ذَلِك على من يَأْتِي بعدهمْ، وَيرى ذَلِك وَاجِبا. وَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي للْعَالم إِذا رأى النَّاس يلبتزمون النَّوَافِل التزاماً شَدِيدا أَن يترخص فِيهَا فِي بعض المرات وَيَتْرُكهَا ليعلم بِفِعْلِهِ، ذَلِك أَنَّهَا غير وَاجِبَة، كَمَا فعل ابْن عَبَّاس فِي ترك الْأُضْحِية**.**.......**(4/277)**لحربة الْمَذْكُورَة هَل لَهَا حد فِي الطول وَمَا الْمُعْتَبر فِي طول الستْرَة** (**قلت**)* *قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا مقدارها ذِرَاع فَصَاعِدا وَأخذُوا ذَلِك بِحَدِيث طَلْحَة بن عبيد الله قَالَ قَالَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *إِذا جعلت بَين يَديك مثل مؤخرة الرحل فَلَا يَضرك من يمر بَين يَديك " رَوَاهُ مُسلم وَذكر شيخ الْإِسْلَام فِي مبسوطه من حَدِيث أبي جُحَيْفَة الْآتِي ذكره أَن مِقْدَار العنزة طول ذِرَاع فِي غلظ أصْبع وَيُؤَيّد هَذَا قَول ابْن مَسْعُود يجزىء من الستْرَة السهْم وَفِي الذَّخِيرَة طول السهْم ذِرَاع وَعرضه قدر أصْبع وَاخْتلف مَشَايِخنَا فِيمَا إِذا كَانَت الستْرَة أقل من ذِرَاع وَقَالَ شيخ الْإِسْلَام لَو وضع قناة أَو جعبة بَين يَدَيْهِ وارتفع قدر ذِرَاع كَانَت ستْرَة بِلَا خلاف وَإِن كَانَت دونه فَفِيهِ خلاف**............**(4/286)**وَقد اخْتلف السّلف فِي الصَّلَاة بَين السَّوَارِي، فكرهه أنس بن مَالك لوُرُود النَّهْي بذلك، رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم وَصَححهُ،**وَقَالَ ابْن مَسْعُود**:* *لَا تصفوا بَين الأساطين واتموا الصُّفُوف) . وَأَجَازَهُ الْحسن وَابْن سِيرِين، وَكَانَ سعيد بن جُبَير وَإِبْرَاهِيم التَّيْمِيّ وسُويد بن غَفلَة يؤمُّونَ قَومهمْ بَين الأساطين، وَهُوَ قَول الْكُوفِيّين وَقَالَ مَالك فِي** (**الْمُدَوَّنَة**)* *لَا بَأْس باصلاة بَينهمَا لضيق الْمَسْجِد**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن حبيب**:* *لَيْسَ النَّهْي عَن تقطيع الصُّفُوف إِذْ ضَاقَ الْمَسْجِد، وَإِنَّمَا نهى عَنهُ إِذا كَانَ الْمَسْجِد وَاسِعًا**.* *قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *وَسبب الْكَرَاهَة بَين الأساطين أَنه رُوِيَ أَنه مصلى الْجِنّ الْمُؤمنِينَ**.**...........**(4/291)**وَزعم ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ أَن النَّاس اخْتلفُوا فِي وجوب وضع الستْرَة بَين يَدي الْمُصَلِّي على ثَلَاثَة أَقْوَال**.* *الأول**:* *أَنه وَاجِب، فَإِن لم يجد وضع خطا، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد،**كَأَنَّهُ اعْتمد حَدِيث ابْن عمر الَّذِي صَححهُ الْحَاكِم**: (**لَا تصلي إلاَّ إِلَى ستْرَة وَلَا تدع أحدا يمر بَين يَديك**) .* *وَعَن أبي نعيم فِي** (**كتاب الصَّلَاة**) :* *حدّثنا سُلَيْمَان، أَظُنهُ عَن حميد بن هِلَال،**قَالَ عمر ابْن الْخطاب**:* *لَو يعلم الْمُصَلِّي مَا ينقص من صلَاته مَا صلى إِلَّا إِلَى شَيْء يستره من النَّاس، وَعند ابْن أبي شيبَة،**عَن ابْن مَسْعُود**: (**إِنَّه ليقطع نصف صَلَاة الْمَرْء الْمُرُور بَين يَدَيْهِ**) .* *الثَّانِي**:* *أَنَّهَا مُسْتَحبَّة، ذهب إِلَيْهِ أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *جَوَاز تَركهَا، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن مَالك**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا: الأَصْل فِي الستْرَة أَنَّهَا مُسْتَحبَّة**.* *وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ**:* *كَانُوا يستحبون إِذا صلوا فِي الفضاء أَن يكون بَين أَيْديهم مَا يسترهم. وَقَالَ عَطاء، لَا بَأْس بترك الستْرَة، وَصلى الْقَاسِم وَسَالم فِي الصَّحرَاء إِلَى غير ستْرَة، ذكر ذَلِك كُله ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي** (**مُصَنفه**) .**وَاعْلَم أَن الْكَلَام فِي هَذَا على عشرَة أَنْوَاع**:* *الأول: أَن الستْرَة وَاجِبَة أَو لَا؟ وَقد مر الْآن**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *مِقْدَار مَوضِع يكره الْمُرُور فِيهِ،**فَقيل**:* *مَوضِع سُجُوده، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَار شمس الْأَئِمَّة السَّرخسِيّ وَشَيخ الْإِسْلَام قاضيخان،**وَقيل**:* *مِقْدَار صفّين أَو ثَلَاثَة،**وَقيل**:* *بِثَلَاثَة أَذْرع،**وَقيل**:* *بِخَمْسَة أَذْرع**.* *وَقيل**:* *بِأَرْبَعِينَ ذِرَاعا، وَقدر الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد بِثَلَاثَة أَذْرع، وَلم يحد مَالك فِي ذَلِك حدا إلاّ أَن ذَلِك بِقدر مَا يرْكَع فِيهِ وَيسْجد ويتمكن من دفع من مر بَين يَدَيْهِ**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *أَنه يسْتَحبّ لمن صلى فِي الصَّحرَاء أَن يتَّخذ أَمَامه ستْرَة،**وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة أَن رَسُول الله قَالَ**: (**إِذا صلى أحدكُم فليجعل تِلْقَاء وَجهه شَيْئا، فَإِن لم يجد فلينصب عَصا، فَإِن لم يكن لَهُ عَصا، فليخط خطا وَلَا يضرّهُ مَا مر أَمَامه**) .* *وخرجه ابْن حبَان فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *وَذكر عبد الْحق أَن ابْن الْمَدِينِيّ وَأحمد بن حَنْبَل صَحَّحَاهُ،**وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث ضَعِيف وَإِن كَانَ قد أَخذ بِهِ أَحْمد**.* *وَقَالَ سُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة**:* *لم نجد شَيْئا نَشد بِهِ هَذَا الحَدِيث**.* *وَكَانَ إِسْمَاعِيل بن أُميَّة إِذا حدث بِهَذَا الحَدِيث يَقُول**:* *عنْدكُمْ شَيْء تشدون بِهِ، وَأَشَارَ الشَّافِعِي إِلَى ضعفه**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *فِيهِ ضعف وأضطراب**.* *وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *وَلَا بَأْس بِهِ فِي مثل هَذَا الجكم**.**الرَّابِع**:* *مِقْدَار الستْرَة،**قد ورد**:* *قدر ذِرَاع، وَقد ذكرنَا الْكَلَام فِيهِ* 
*.........**(4/292)**وَفِي** (**الذَّخِيرَة**)* *للقرافي: الْخط بَاطِل، وَهُوَ قَول الْجُمْهُور، وَجوزهُ أَشهب فِي** (**الْعُتْبِيَّة**)* *وَهُوَ قَول سعيد بن جُبَير وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالشَّافِعِيّ بالعراق،**ثمَّ قَالَ بِمصْر**:* *لَا يخط، والمانعون أجابوا عَن حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة الْمَذْكُور أَنه ضَعِيف**.* *وَقَالَ عبد الْحق**:* *ضعفه جمَاعَة ابْن حزم فِي** (**الْمحلى**) :* *لم يَصح فِي الْخط شَيْء وَلَا يجوز القَوْل بِهِ**.**,,,,,,,,,,,,**(4/293)**وَفِي رِوَايَة الْكشميهني**: (**مَاذَا عَلَيْهِ من الْإِثْم**)* *، وَلَيْسَت هَذِه الزِّيَادَة فِي شَيْء من الرِّوَايَات غَيره، وَكَذَا فِي** (**الْمُوَطَّأ**)* *لَيست هَذِه الزِّيَادَة، وَكَذَا فِي سَائِر المسندات. وَفِي المستخرجات، غير أَنه وَقع فِي** (**مُصَنف ابْن أبي شيبَة**) :* *مَاذَا عَلَيْهِ، يَعْنِي من الْإِثْم، وعيب على الْمُحب الطَّبَرِيّ حَيْثُ عزا هَذِه الزِّيَادَة فِي الْأَحْكَام للْبُخَارِيّ**.**.........



الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
ختم المجلد الرابع من " عمدة القاري " ويليه المجلد الخامس " كتاب مواقيت الصلاة "*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر 
ولله الحمد 
الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
اليوم : السبت 
الموافق :11/ ذو الحجة /1441 ه 
الموافق : 1/ أغسطس /2020 ميلادي 

" ملخص المجلد الخامس كاملاً " . 


*المجلد الخامس* 
*باب " مواقيت الصلاة "* 
*( 5/2 )*
*من الْعَادة المستمرة عِنْد المصنفين أَن يذكرُوا الْأَبْوَاب والفصول بعد لفظ**:* *الْكتاب، فَإِن الْكتاب يَشْمَل الْأَبْوَاب والفصول، وَالْبَاب هُوَ النَّوْع،*
*..................*
*)5/5(*
*أن وَقت الصَّلَاة من فرائضها وَأَنَّهَا لَا تجزي، قبل وَقتهَا، وَهَذَا لَا خلاف فِيهِ بَين الْعلمَاء إلاَّ شَيْء رُوِيَ عَن أبي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ،** وَعَن بعض التَّابِعين: أجمع الْعلمَاء على خِلَافه وَلَا وَجه لذكره هَهُنَا لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَصح عَنْهُم وَصَحَّ عَن أبي مُوسَى خِلَافه مِمَّا وَافق الْجَمَاعَة فَصَارَ اتِّفَاقًا صَحِيحا.*
*..........*
*(5/9)*
*قَالَ تَعَالَى** {**إِن الْحَسَنَات يذْهبن السَّيِّئَات**}* *يَعْنِي الصَّلَوَات الْخمس إِذا اجْتنبت الْكَبَائِر هَذَا قَول أَكثر الْمُفَسّرين وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد هِيَ قَول العَبْد سُبْحَانَ الله وَالْحَمْد لله وَلَا إِلَه إِلَّا الله وَالله أكبر وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر قَالَ بعض المنتسبين إِلَى الْعلم من أهل عصرنا أَن الْكَبَائِر والصغائر تكفرها الصَّلَاة وَالطَّهَارَة وَاسْتدلَّ بِظَاهِر هَذَا الحَدِيث وَبِحَدِيث الصنَابحِي** "* *إِذا تَوَضَّأ خرجت الْخَطَايَا من فِيهِ** "* *الحَدِيث وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر هَذَا جهل وموافقة للمرجئة وَكَيف يجوز أَن تحمل هَذِه الْأَخْبَار على عمومها وَهُوَ يسمع قَوْله تَعَالَى** {**يَا أَيهَا الَّذين آمنُوا تُوبُوا إِلَى الله تَوْبَة نصُوحًا**}* *فِي آي كثير فَلَو كَانَت الطَّهَارَة وَأَدَاء الصَّلَوَات وأعمال الْبر مكفرة لما احْتَاجَ إِلَى التَّوْبَة وَكَذَلِكَ الْكَلَام فِي الصَّوْم وَالصَّدَََقَة وَالْأَمر وَالنَّهْي فَإِن الْمَعْنى أَنَّهَا تكفر إِذا اجْتنبت الْكَبَائِر*
*..............*
*(4/11)*
*وروى مُسلم من حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**: (**يَا رَسُول الله إِنِّي عَالَجت امْرَأَة فِي أقْصَى الْمَدِينَة، وَإِنِّي أصبت مِنْهَا مَا دون أَن أَمسهَا، فَأَنا هَذَا فَاقْض فيَّ بِمَا شِئْت**.* *فَقَالَ عمر**:* *لقد سترك الله لَو سترت على نَفسك، وَلم يرد عَلَيْهِ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم شَيْئا. فَانْطَلق الرجل فَأتبعهُ رجلا فَتلا عَلَيْهِ هَذِه الْآيَة**) .* *وَاعْلَم أَن فِي كَون الرجل فِي الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور**:* *أَبَا الْيُسْر، هُوَ أصح الْأَقْوَال السِّتَّة**.* *القَوْل الثَّانِي**:* *إِنَّه عَمْرو بن غزيَّة بن عَمْرو الْأنْصَارِيّ، أَبُو حَبَّة، بِالْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة، التمار،**رَوَاهُ أَبُو صَالح عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**: (**جَاءَت امْرَأَة إِلَى عَمْرو بن غزيَّة تبْتَاع تَمرا،**فَقَالَ**:* *إِن فِي بَيْتِي تَمرا فانطلقي أبيعك مِنْهُ، فَلَمَّا دخلت الْبَيْت بَطش بهَا، فَصنعَ بهَا كل شَيْء إلاّ أَنه لم يَقع عَلَيْهَا، فَلَمَّا ذهب عَنهُ الشَّيْطَان نَدم على مَا صنع،**وأتى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَالَ**:* *يَا رَسُول الله تناولت امْرَأَة فصنعت بهَا كل شَيْء يصنع الرجل بامرأته إلاَّ أَنِّي لم أقع عَلَيْهَا**.* *فَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *مَا أَدْرِي، وَلم يرد عَلَيْهِ شَيْئا*
*لقَوْل الثَّالِث**:* *إِنَّه ابْن معتب، رجل من الْأَنْصَار ذكره ابْن أبي خَيْثَمَة فِي** (**تَارِيخه**)* *من حَدِيث إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ،**قَالَ**: (**أَتَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم رجل من الْأَنْصَار يُقَال لَهُ: معتب**)* *، فَذكر الحَدِيث**.*
*القَوْل الرَّابِع**:* *إِنَّه أَبُو مقبل، عَامر بن قيس الْأنْصَارِيّ ذكره مقَاتل فِي** (**نَوَادِر التَّفْسِير**)* *وَقَالَ: هُوَ الَّذِي نزل فِيهِ**: {**أقِم الصَّلَاة**} (**هود: 114**)*
*القَوْل الْخَامِس**:* *هُوَ نَبهَان التمار،**وَزعم الثَّعْلَبِيّ أَن نَبهَان لم ينزل فِيهِ إِلَّا قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَالَّذين إِذا فعلوا فَاحِشَة أَو ظلمُوا أنفسهم**} (**آل عمرَان: 135**) .* *الْآيَة**.*
*القَوْل السَّادِس**:* *إِنَّه عباد، ذكره الْقُرْطُبِيّ فِي تَفْسِيره**.*
*
............*
*(5/**14)*
*ثمَّ أَي الْعَمَل أحب؟ فَيُوقف عَلَيْهِ بِلَا تَنْوِين**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ النُّحَاة: إِن أيا الموصولة والشرطية والاستفهامية معربة دَائِما فَإِذا كَانَت: أَي هَذِه معربة عِنْد الْإِفْرَاد،**فَكيف يُقَال**:* *إِنَّهَا مَبْنِيَّة عِنْد الْإِضَافَة؟ وَلما نقل عَن سِيبَوَيْهٍ هَذَا هَكَذَا أنكر عَلَيْهِ الزّجاج،**فَقَالَ**:* *مَا تبين لي أَن سِيبَوَيْهٍ غلط إلاَّ فِي موضِعين: هَذَا أَحدهمَا، فَإِنَّهُ يسلم أَنَّهَا تعرب إِذا أفردت، فَكيف يَقُول ببنائها إِذا أضيفت؟*
*..........*
*(5/15)*
*من ضيع الصَّلَاة الَّتِي هِيَ عماد الدّين مَعَ الْعلم بفضيلتها كَانَ لغَيْرهَا من أَمر الدّين أَشد تضييعا، وَأَشد تهاونا واستخفافا، وَكَذَا من ترك بر وَالِديهِ فَهُوَ لغير ذَلِك من حُقُوق الله أَشد تركا،**وَكَذَا الْجِهَاد**:* *من تَركه مَعَ قدرته عَلَيْهِ عِنْد تعينه، فَهُوَ لغير ذَلِك من الْأَعْمَال الَّتِي يتَقرَّب بهَا إِلَى الله تَعَالَى أَشد تركا، فالمحافظ على هَذِه الثَّلَاثَة حَافظ على مَا سواهَا، والمضيع لَهَا كَانَ لما سواهَا أضيع**.*
*.........*
*(5/15)*
*أَن أَعمال الْبر تفضل بَعْضهَا على بعض عِنْد الله تَعَالَى**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *ورد أَن إطْعَام الطَّعَام خير أَعمال الْإِسْلَام،**وَورد**: (**إِن أحب الْأَعْمَال إِلَى الله أَدْوَمه**)* *، وَغير ذَلِك، فَمَا وَجه التَّوْفِيق بَينهمَا؟**قلت**:* *أجَاب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لكل من سَأَلَ بِمَا يُوَافق غَرَضه، أَو بِمَا يَلِيق بِهِ، أَو بِحَسب الْوَقْت، فَإِن الْجِهَاد كَانَ فِي ابْتِدَاء الْإِسْلَام أفضل الْأَعْمَال، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ كالوسيلة إِلَى الْقيام بهَا. والتمكن من أَدَائِهَا، أَو بِحَسب الْحَال، فَإِن النُّصُوص تعاضدت على فضل الصَّلَاة على الصَّدَقَة، وَرُبمَا تجدّد حَال يَقْتَضِي مواساة مُضْطَر فَتكون الصَّدَقَة حِينَئِذٍ أفضل،**وَيُقَال**:* *إِن أفعل،**فِي**:* *أفضل الْأَعْمَال، لَيْسَ على بَابه، بل المُرَاد بِهِ الْفضل الْمُطلق**.*
*......*
*(5/14)*
*ر**وى التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**الْوَقْت الأول من الصَّلَاة رضوَان الله، وَالْوَقْت الآخر عَفْو الله**) .* *وَالْعَفو لَا يكون إلاَّ عِنْد التَّقْصِير**. .* *قلت**:* *قَالَ ابْن حبَان، لما رَوَاهُ فِي** (**كتاب الضُّعَفَاء**) :* *وَتفرد بِهِ يَعْقُوب بن الْوَلِيد، وَكَانَ يضع الحَدِيث**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو حَاتِم الرَّازِيّ**:* *هُوَ مَوْضُوع**.* *وَقَالَ الْمَيْمُونِيّ**:* *سَمِعت أَبَا عبد الله يَقُول: لَا أعرف شَيْئا يثبت فِي أَوْقَات الصَّلَاة أَولهَا كَذَا وَآخِرهَا*
*.............*
*(5/16)*
*روى مُسلم من حَدِيث الْعَلَاء عَن أَبِيه عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة مَرْفُوعا**: (**الصَّلَوَات الْخمس كَفَّارَة لما بَينهمَا مَا اجْتنبت الْكَبَائِر**) .* *قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *يُؤْخَذ من الحَدِيث أَن المُرَاد الصَّغَائِر خَاصَّة لِأَنَّهُ شبه الْخَطَايَا بالدرن والدرن صَغِير بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى مَا هُوَ أكبر مِنْهُ من القروح والجراحات*
*إِن قلت**:* *الصَّغَائِر مكفرة بِنَصّ الْقُرْآن باجتناب الْكَبَائِر، فَمَا الَّذِي تكفره الصَّلَوَات الْخمس؟**قلت**:* *لَا يتم اجْتِنَاب الْكَبَائِر إِلَّا بِفعل الصَّلَوَات الْخمس، فَإِذا لم يَفْعَلهَا لم يكن مجتنبا للكبائر لِأَن تَركهَا من الْكَبَائِر فَيتَوَقَّف التَّكْفِير على فعلهَا**.* *قَوْله**: (**بهَا**) :* *أَي: بالصلوات،**ويروى بِهِ بتذكير الضَّمِير أَي**:* *بأَدَاء الصَّلَوَات*
*..........*
*(5/20)*
*لفظ جَهَنَّم فقد قَالَ قطرب زعم يُونُس أَنه اسْم أعجمي وَفِي الزَّاهِر لِابْنِ الْأَنْبَارِي قَالَ أَكثر النَّحْوِيين هِيَ أَعْجَمِيَّة لَا تجْرِي للتعريف والعجمة وَقَالَ أَنه عَرَبِيّ وَلم تجر للتعريف والتأنيث وَفِي المغيث هِيَ نعريب كهنام بالعبرانية وَذكره فِي الصِّحَاح فِي الرباعي ثمَّ قَالَ هُوَ مُلْحق بالخماسي لتشديد الْحَرْف الثَّالِث وَفِي الْمُحكم سميت جَهَنَّم لبعد قعرها وَلم يَقُولُوا فِيهَا جهنام وَيُقَال بِئْر جهنام بعيدَة القعر وَبِه سميت جَهَنَّم وَقَالَ أَبُو عَمْرو جهنام اسْم وَهُوَ الغليظ الْبعيد القعر*
*.......*
*(5/21)*
*روى أَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَالْحَاكِم من حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ كَانَ قدر صَلَاة رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - الظّهْر فِي الصَّيف ثَلَاثَة أَقْدَام إِلَى خَمْسَة أَقْدَام وَفِي الشتَاء خَمْسَة أَقْدَام إِلَى سَبْعَة أَقْدَام فَهَذَا يدل على التَّحْدِيد. اعْلَم أَن هَذَا الْأَمر مُخْتَلف فِي الأقاليم والبلدان وَلَا يَسْتَوِي فِي جَمِيع المدن والأمصار وَذَلِكَ لِأَن الْعلَّة فِي طول الظل وقصره هُوَ زِيَادَة ارْتِفَاع الشَّمْس فِي السَّمَاء وانحطاطها فَكلما كَانَت أَعلَى وَإِلَى محاذاة الرؤس فِي مجْراهَا أقرب كَانَ الظل أقصر وَكلما كَانَت أَخفض وَمن محاذاة الرؤس أبعد كَانَ الظل أطول وَلذَلِك ظلال الشتَاء ترَاهَا أبدا أطول من ظلال الصَّيف فِي كل مَكَان وَكَانَت صَلَاة رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - بِمَكَّة وَالْمَدينَة وهما من الإقليم الثَّانِي ثَلَاثَة أَقْدَام ويذكرون أَن الظل فيهمَا فِي أول الصَّيف فِي شهر أدَار ثَلَاثَة أَقْدَام وَشَيْء وَيُشبه أَن تكون صلَاته إِذا اشْتَدَّ الْحر مُتَأَخِّرَة عَن الْوَقْت الْمَعْهُود قبله فَيكون الظل عِنْد ذَلِك خَمْسَة أَقْدَام وَأما الظل فِي الشتَاء فَإِنَّهُم يذكرُونَ أَنه فِي تشرين الأول خَمْسَة أَقْدَام وَشَيْء وَفِي الكانون سَبْعَة أَقْدَام أَو سَبْعَة وَشَيْء فَقَوْل ابْن مَسْعُود منزل على هَذَا التَّقْدِير فِي ذَلِك الإقليم دون سَائِر الأقاليم والبلدان الَّتِي هِيَ خَارِجَة عَن الإقليم الثَّانِي*
*........*
*(5/26)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *أجمع الْعلمَاء على أَن وَقت الظّهْر زَوَال الشَّمْس،**وَذكر ابْن بطال عَن الْكَرْخِي عَن أبي حنيفَة**:* *أَن الصَّلَاة فِي أول الْوَقْت تقع نفلا،**قَالَ**:* *وَالْفُقَهَاء بأسرهم على خلاف*
*.........*
*(5/27)*
*قَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ**:* *إِن عبد الله بن حذافة كَانَ يطعن فِي نسبه، فَأَرَادَ أَن يبين لَهُ ذَلِك،**فَقَالَت أمه**:* *أما خشيت أَن أكون قارفت بعض مَا كَانَ يصنع فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، أَكنت فاضحي عِنْد رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم؟**فَقَالَ**:* *وَالله لَو ألحقني بِعَبْد للحقت بِهِ**.* 
*.....*
*(5/31)*
*قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *وَقد اخْتلف النَّاس فِي جَوَاز الْجمع بَين الصَّلَاتَيْنِ للمطر فِي الْحَضَر فَأَجَازَهُ جمَاعَة من السّلف، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن ابْن عمر، وَفعله عُرْوَة بن الزبير، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَابْن الْمسيب وَعمر ابْن عبد الْعَزِيز وَأَبُو بكر بن عبد الرَّحْمَن وَأَبُو سَلمَة وَعَامة فُقَهَاء الْمَدِينَة، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد بن حَنْبَل، غير أَن الشَّافِعِي اشْترط فِي ذَلِك أَن يكون الْمَطَر قَائِما فِي وَقت افْتِتَاح الصَّلَاتَيْنِ مَعًا، وَكَذَلِكَ قَالَ أَبُو ثَوْر وَلم يشْتَرط ذَلِك غَيرهمَا. وَكَانَ مَالك يرى أَن يجمع الممطور فِي الطين وَفِي حَالَة الظلمَة، وَهُوَ قَول عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز**.* *وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَأَصْحَاب الرَّأْي**:* *يُصَلِّي الممطور كل صَلَاة فِي وَقتهَا*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**: وَفِيه إبِْطَال تَأْوِيل الْحَنَفِيَّة فِي قَوْلهم إِن المُرَاد بِالْجمعِ تَأْخِير الأولى إِلَى آخر وَقتهَا، وَتَقْدِيم الثَّانِيَة إِلَى أول وَقتهَا، وَمثله فِي حَدِيث أنس: إِذا ارتحل قبل أَن تزِيغ الشَّمْس أخر الظّهْر إِلَى وَقت الْعَصْر، ثمَّ نزل فَجمع بَينهمَا، وَهُوَ صَرِيح فِي الْجمع بَين الصَّلَاتَيْنِ فِي وَقت الثَّانِيَة، وَالرِّوَايَة الْأُخْرَى أوضح دلَالَة وَهِي قَوْله: إِذا أَرَادَ أَن يجمع بَين الصَّلَاتَيْنِ فِي السّفر أخر الظّهْر حَتَّى يدْخل أول وَقت الْعَصْر، ثمَّ يجمع بَينهمَا. وَفِي الرِّوَايَة الْأُخْرَى: (وَيُؤَخر الْمغرب حَتَّى يجمع بَينهَا وَبَين الْعشَاء حَتَّى يغيب الشَّفق) .*
*.......*
*(5/32)*
*اسْتدلَّ جمَاعَة من الْأَئِمَّة إِلَى الْأَخْذ بِظَاهِر هَذَا الحَدِيث على جَوَاز الْجمع فِي الْحَضَر للْحَاجة، لَكِن بِشَرْط أَن لَا يتَّخذ عَادَة،**وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهِ**:* *ابْن سِيرِين وَرَبِيعَة وَأَشْهَب وَابْن الْمُنْذر والقفال الْكَبِير، وَحَكَاهُ الْخطابِيّ عَن جمَاعَة من أَصْحَاب الحَدِيث، وَاسْتدلَّ لَهُم بِمَا وَقع عِنْد مُسلم فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث من طَرِيق سعيد بن جُبَير،**قَالَ**: (**فَقلت لِابْنِ عباسِ: لِمَ فعل ذَلِك؟**قَالَ**:* *أَرَادَ أَن لَا يُحرج أحد من أمته**) .* *وللنسائي من طَرِيق عَمْرو بن هرم**:* *عَن أبي الشعْثَاء أَن ابْن عَبَّاس صلى بِالْبَصْرَةِ الأولى وَالْعصر لَيْسَ بَينهمَا شَيْء، وَالْمغْرب وَالْعشَاء لَيْسَ بَينهمَا شَيْء، فعل ذَلِك من شغل. وروى مُسلم من طَرِيق عبد الله بن شَقِيق أَن شغل ابْن عَبَّاس الْمَذْكُور كَانَ بِالْخطْبَةِ، وَأَنه خطب بعد صَلَاة الْعَصْر إِلَى أَن بَدَت النُّجُوم، ثمَّ جمع بَين الْمغرب وَالْعشَاء، وَالَّذِي ذكره ابْن عَبَّاس من التَّعْلِيل بِنَفْي الْحَرج جَاءَ مثله عَن ابْن مَسْعُود مَرْفُوعا، أخرجه الطَّبَرَانِيّ،**وَلَفظه**: (**جمع رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بَين الظّهْر وَالْعصر وَبَين الْمغرب وَالْعشَاء، فَقيل لَهُ فِي ذَلِك،**فَقَالَ**:* *صنعت هَذَا لِئَلَّا تُحرج أمتِي**) .* *قلت**:* *قَالَ الْخطابِيّ فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث: رَوَاهُ مُسلم عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، هَذَا حَدِيث لَا يَقُول بِهِ أَكثر الْفُقَهَاء**.* *وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *لَيْسَ فِي كتابي حَدِيث أَجمعت الْعلمَاء على ترك الْعَمَل بِهِ إلاَّ حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس فِي الْجمع بِالْمَدِينَةِ من غير خوف وَلَا مطر، وَحَدِيث قتل شَارِب الْخمر فِي الْمرة الرَّابِعَة**.* *وَأما الَّذِي أخرجه الطَّبَرَانِيّ فَيردهُ مَا رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم من حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود**: (**مَا رَأَيْت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى صَلَاة لغير وَقتهَا**)* 
*.........*
*(5/37)*
*قَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *قَول مَالك، قبَاء، وهم لَا شكّ فِيهِ وَلم يُتَابِعه أحد فِيهِ عَن ابْن شهَاب،**وَقَالَ النَّسَائِيّ**:* *لم يُتَابع مَالك على قَوْله**: (**قبَاء**)* *،**وَالْمَعْرُوف**:* *العوالي،**وَكَذَا قَالَه الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي آخَرين**:* *إِلَى العوالي، وَأخرجه البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه من حدديث الزُّهْرِيّ،**وَقَالَ التَّيْمِيّ**:* *الصَّحِيح بدل قبَاء العوالي، كَذَلِك رَوَاهُ أَصْحَاب ابْن شهَاب كلهم غير مَالك فِي** (**الْمُوَطَّأ**)* *فَإِنَّهُ تفرد بِذكر: قبَاء، وَهُوَ مِمَّا يعد على مَالك أَنه وهم فِيهِ**.* *قلت**:* *تَابع مَالِكًا ابْن أبي ذِئْب،**فَإِنَّهُ روى عَن الزُّهْرِيّ**:* *إِلَى قبَاء، كَمَا قَالَه مَالك، نَقله الْبَاجِيّ عَن الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ، فنسبة الْوَهم إِلَى مَالك غير موجه، وَلَئِن سلمنَا أَنه وهم، وَلَكِن لَا نسلم أَن يكون ذَلِك من مَالك قطعا، فَإِنَّهُ يحْتَمل أَن يكون من الزُّهْرِيّ حِين حدث بِهِ مَالِكًا**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *روى خَالِد بن مخلد عَن مَالك فَقَالَ فِيهِ: إِلَى العوالي، كَمَا قَالَه الْجَمَاعَة، فَهَذَا يدل على أَن الْوَهم فِيهِ مِمَّن دون مَالك. ورد هَذَا بِأَن مَالِكًا أثْبته فِي** (**الْمُوَطَّأ**)* *بِاللَّفْظِ الَّذِي رَوَاهُ عَنهُ كَافَّة أَصْحَابه، فرواية خَالِد عَنهُ شَاذَّة، وَلَئِن سلمنَا الْوَهم فِيهِ، فَهُوَ إِمَّا من مَالك كَمَا جزم بِهِ الْبَزَّار وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ وَمن تبعهما، أَو من الزُّهْرِيّ حِين حدث بِهِ، وَمَعَ هَذَا كُله فقباء من العوالي، فَلَعَلَّ مَالِكًا رأى فِي رِوَايَة الزُّهْرِيّ إِجْمَالا وفسرها بقباء، فعلى هَذَا لَا يحْتَاج إِلَى نِسْبَة الْوَهم إِلَى أحد. فَافْهَم*
*............*
*(5/44)*
*اسْتدلَّ بِهَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيث وَبِالْقُرْآنِ وَإِجْمَاع الصَّحَابَة وَمن بعدهمْ على إِثْبَات رُؤْيَة الله فِي الْآخِرَة للْمُؤْمِنين، وَقد روى أَحَادِيث الرُّؤْيَة أَكثر من عشْرين صحابيا،**وَقَالَ أَبُو الْقَاسِم**:* *روى رُؤْيَة الْمُؤمنِينَ لرَبهم عز وَجل فِي الْقِيَامَة: أَبُو بكر وَعلي بن أبي طَالب ومعاذ بن جبل وَابْن مَسْعُود وَأَبُو مُوسَى وَابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن عمر وَحُذَيْفَة وَأَبُو أُمَامَة وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَجَابِر وَأنس وعمار بن يَاسر وَزيد بن ثَابت وَعبادَة بن الصَّامِت وَبُرَيْدَة بن حصيب وجنادة بن أبي أُميَّة وفضالة بن عبيد وَرجل لَهُ صُحْبَة بِالنَّبِيِّ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ثمَّ ذكر أَحَادِيثهم بأسانيد غالبها جيد، وَذكر أَبُو نعيم الْحَافِظ فِي** (**كتاب تثبيت النّظر**)* *أَبَا سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ وَعمارَة بن رؤيبة وَأَبا رزين الْعقيلِيّ وَأَبا بَرزَة. وَزَاد الْآجُرِيّ فِي** (**كتاب الشَّرِيعَة**)* *وَأَبُو مُحَمَّد عبد الله بن مُحَمَّد الْمَعْرُوف بِأبي الشَّيْخ فِي** (**كتاب السّنة الْوَاضِحَة**)* *تأليفهما: عدي بن حَاتِم الطَّائِي بِسَنَد جيد، والرؤية مُخْتَصَّة بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ مَمْنُوعَة من الْكفَّار**.* *وَقيل**:* *يرَاهُ مُنَافِقُو هَذِه الْأمة، وَهَذَا ضَعِيف،**وَالصَّحِيح أَن الْمُنَافِقين كالكفار بِاتِّفَاق الْعلمَاء وَعَن ابْن عمر وَحُذَيْفَة**:* *من أهل الْجنَّة من ينظر إِلَى وَجهه غدْوَة وَعَشِيَّة**.*
*وَمنع من ذَلِك الْمُعْتَزلَة والخوارج وَبَعض المرجئة،**وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِوُجُوه**:* *الأول: قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**لَا تُدْرِكهُ الْأَبْصَار وَهُوَ يدْرك الْأَبْصَار**} (**الْأَنْعَام: 103**) .* *وَقَالُوا**:* *يلْزم من نفي الْإِدْرَاك بالبصر نفي الرُّؤْيَة**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**لن تراني**} (**الْأَعْرَاف: 143**) .* *و**:* *لن،**للتأييد بِدَلِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**قل لن تتبعونا**} (**الْفَتْح: 15**) .* *وَإِذا ثَبت فِي حق مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، عدم الرُّؤْيَة ثَبت فِي حق غَيره،**الثَّالِث**:* *قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَمَا كَانَ لبشر أَن يكلمهُ الله إِلَّا وَحيا أَو من وَرَاء حجاب أَو يُرْسل رَسُولا**} (**الشورى: 51**) .* *فالآية دلّت على أَن كل من يتَكَلَّم الله مَعَه فَإِنَّهُ لَا يرَاهُ، فَإِذا ثَبت عدم الرُّؤْيَة فِي وَقت الْكَلَام ثَبت فِي غير وَقت الْكَلَام ضَرُورَة، أَنه لَا قَائِل بِالْفَصْلِ**.* *الرَّابِع**:* *أَن الله تَعَالَى مَا ذكر فِي طلب الرُّؤْيَة فِي الْقُرْآن إلاَّ وَقد استعظمه وذم عَلَيْهِ،**وَذَلِكَ فِي آيَات**:* *مِنْهَا: قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَإِذ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لن نؤمن لَك حَتَّى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة وَأَنْتُم تنْظرُون**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 55**) .* *الْخَامِس**:* *لَو صحت رُؤْيَة الله تَعَالَى لرأيناه الْآن، والتالي بَاطِل، والمقدم مثله**.*
*.........*
*(5/50)*
*لَّتِي يدْرك بهَا فَضِيلَة الْجَمَاعَة فَحكمهَا بِأَن يكبر لإحرامها ثمَّ يرْكَع، وَيُمكن يَدَيْهِ من رُكْبَتَيْهِ قبل رفع الإِمَام رَأسه، وَهَذَا مَذْهَب الْجُمْهُور،**وَرُوِيَ عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة أَنه**:* *لَا يعْتد بالركعة مَا لم يدْرك الإِمَام قَائِما قبل أَن يرْكَع، وَرُوِيَ مَعْنَاهُ عَن أَشهب،**وَرُوِيَ عَن جمَاعَة من السّلف أَنه**:* *مَتى أحرم وَالْإِمَام رَاكِع أَجزَأَهُ، وَإِن لم يدْرك الرُّكُوع وَركع بعد الإِمَام**.* *وَقيل**:* *يجْزِيه وَإِن رفع الإِمَام رَأسه مَا لم يرفع النَّاس، وَنَقله ابْن بزيزة عَن الشّعبِيّ،**قَالَ**:* *وَإِذا انْتهى إِلَى الصَّفّ الآخر وَلم يرفعوا رؤوسهم، أَو بَقِي مِنْهُم وَاحِد لم يرفع رَأسه، وَقد رفع الإِمَام رَأسه فَإِنَّهُ يرْكَع وَقد أدْرك الصَّلَاة، لِأَن الصَّفّ الَّذِي هُوَ فِيهِ إِمَامه،**وَقَالَ ابْن أبي ليلى وَزفر وَالثَّوْري**:* *إِذا كبر قبل أَن يرفع الإِمَام رَأسه فقد أدْرك، وَإِن رفع الإِمَام قبل أَن يضع يَدَيْهِ على رُكْبَتَيْهِ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يعْتد بهَا**.* 
*..........*
*(5/52)*
*وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ**:* *التَّوْرَاة وَالْإِنْجِيل إسمان أعجميان، وتكلف اشتقاقهما من الوري والنجل،**ووزنهما**:* *تفعلة وإفعيل، إِنَّمَا يَصح بعد كَونهمَا عربيين**.* 
*.........*
*(5/52)*
*مَا استنبطه أَبُو زيد الدبوسي فِي** (**كتاب الْأَسْرَار**)* *من أَن وَقت الْعَصْر إِذا صَار ظلّ كل شَيْء مثلَيْهِ، لِأَنَّهُ إِذا كَانَ كَذَلِك كَانَ قَرِيبا من أول الْعَاشِرَة، فَيكون إِلَى الْمغرب ثَلَاث سَاعَات غير شَيْء يسير، وَتَكون النَّصَارَى أَيْضا عمِلُوا ثَلَاث سَاعَات وشيئا يَسِيرا، وَهَذَا من أول الزَّوَال إِلَى أول السَّاعَة الْعَاشِرَة، وَهُوَ إِذا صَار ظلّ كل شَيْء مثلَيْهِ، وَاعْترض على هَذَا بِأَن النَّصَارَى لم تقله،**وَإِنَّمَا قَالَه الْفَرِيقَانِ**:* *الْيَهُود وَالنَّصَارَى، ووقتهم أَكثر من وقتنا،**فيستقيم قَوْلهم**:* *أَكثر عملا؟**وَأجِيب**:* *بِأَن الْيَهُود وَالنَّصَارَى لَا يتفقان على قَول وَاحِد،**بل قَالَت النَّصَارَى**:* *كُنَّا أَكثر عملا وَأَقل عَطاء، وَكَذَا الْيَهُود، بِاعْتِبَار كَثْرَة الْعَمَل وَطوله، وَنقل بَعضهم كَلَام أبي زيد هَكَذَا،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *تمسك بِهِ بعض الْحَنَفِيَّة كَأبي زيد إِلَى أَن وَقت الْعَصْر من مصير ظلّ كل شَيْء مثلَيْهِ، لِأَنَّهُ لَو كَانَ ظلّ كل شَيْء مثله لَكَانَ مُسَاوِيا لوقت الظّهْر،**وَقد قَالُوا**:* *كُنَّا أَكثر عملا، فَدلَّ على أَنه دون وَقت الظّهْر**.* *ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَأجِيب بِمَنْع الْمُسَاوَاة، وَذَلِكَ مَعْرُوف عِنْد أهل الْعلم بِهَذَا الْفَنّ، وَهُوَ أَن الْمدَّة بَين الظّهْر وَالْعصر أطول من الْمدَّة الَّتِي بَين الْعَصْر وَالْمغْرب. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *لَا يخفى على كل أحد أَن وَقت الْعَصْر، لَو كَانَ بمصير ظلّ كل شَيْء مثله، يكون وَقت الظّهْر الَّذِي يَنْتَهِي إِلَى مصير ظلّ كل شَيْء مثله،**مثل وَقت الْعَصْر الَّذِي نقُول**:* *وقته بمصير ظلّ كل شَيْء مثله، وَمَعَ هَذَا أَبُو زيد مَا ادّعى الْمُسَاوَاة بالتحقيق*
*..........*
*(5/51)*
*أَن مُدَّة الْمُسلمين من حِين ولد سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى قيام السَّاعَة ألف سنة، وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهُ جعل النَّهَار نِصْفَيْنِ الأول للْيَهُود، فَكَانَت مدتهم ألف سنة وسِتمِائَة سنة وَزِيَادَة فِي قَول ابْن عَبَّاس، رَوَاهُ أَبُو صَالح عَنهُ،**وَفِي قَول ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *ألف سنة وَتِسْعمِائَة سنة وتسع عشرَة سنة، وَلِلنَّصَارَى كَذَلِك، فَجَاءَت مُدَّة النَّصَارَى لَا يخْتَلف النَّاس أَنه كَانَ بَين عِيسَى وَنَبِينَا صلوَات الله على نَبينَا وَعَلِيهِ سِتّمائَة سنة، فَبَقيَ للْمُسلمين ألف سنة وَزِيَادَة، وَفِيه نظر، من حَيْثُ إِن الْخلاف فِي مُدَّة الفترة، فَذكر الْحَاكِم فِي** (**الإكليل**)* *أَنَّهَا مائَة وَخَمْسَة وَعِشْرُونَ سنة، وَذكر أَنَّهَا أَرْبَعمِائَة سنة،**وَقيل**:* *خَمْسمِائَة وَأَرْبَعُونَ سنة. وَعَن الضَّحَّاك أَرْبَعمِائَة وبضع وَثَلَاثُونَ سنة،**وَقد ذكر السُّهيْلي عَن جَعْفَر بن عبد الْوَاحِد الْهَاشِمِي**:* *أَن جعفرا حدث بِحَدِيث مَرْفُوع**: (**إِن أَحْسَنت أمتِي فبقاؤها يَوْم من أَيَّام الْآخِرَة، وَذَلِكَ ألف سنة، وَإِن أساءت فَنصف يَوْم**) .* *وَفِي حَدِيث زمل الْخُزَاعِيّ،**قَالَ**: (**رَأَيْتُك يَا رَسُول الله على مِنْبَر لَهُ سبع دَرَجَات، وَإِلَى جَنْبك نَاقَة عجفاء كَأَنَّك تبعتها، ففسر لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم النَّاقة بِقِيَام السَّاعَة الَّتِي أنذر بهَا،**ودرجات الْمِنْبَر عدَّة الدُّنْيَا**:* *سَبْعَة آلَاف سنة، بعث فِي آخرهَا ألفا**)* *قَالَ السُّهيْلي: والْحَدِيث، وَإِن كَانَ ضَعِيف الْإِسْنَاد، فقد رُوِيَ مَوْقُوفا على ابْن عَبَّاس من طرق صِحَاح،**أَنه قَالَ**: (**الدُّنْيَا سَبْعَة*
*أَيَّام، كل يَوْم ألف سنة) ، وَصحح الطَّبَرِيّ هَذَا الأَصْل وعضده بآثار*
*........*
*(5/53)*
*وَزعم السُّهيْلي**:* *أَنه بِحِسَاب الْحُرُوف الْمُقطعَة أَوَائِل السُّور تكون تِسْعمائَة سنة وَثَلَاث سِنِين، وَهل هِيَ من مبعثه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَو هجرته أَو وَفَاته؟ وَالله أعلم**.*
*........*
*(5/54)*
*قَالَ عِيَاض**:* *الْجمع بَين الصَّلَوَات الْمُشْتَركَة فِي الْأَوْقَات تكون تَارَة سنة وَتارَة رخصَة، فَالسنة الْجمع بِعَرَفَة والمزدلفة. وَأما الرُّخْصَة فالجمع فِي السّفر وَالْمَرَض والمطر، فَمن تمسك بِحَدِيث صَلَاة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَعَ جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَقد أمَّه، لم ير الْجمع فِي ذَلِك، وَمن خصّه أثبت جَوَاز الْجمع فِي السّفر بالأحاديث الْوَارِدَة فِيهِ، وقاس الْمَرَض عَلَيْهِ،**فَنَقُول**:* *إِذا أُبِيح للْمُسَافِر الْجمع بِمَشَقَّة السّفر، فأحرى أَن يُبَاح للْمَرِيض. وَقد قرن الله تَعَالَى الْمَرِيض بالمسافر فِي الترخيص لَهُ فِي الْفطر وَالتَّيَمُّم، وَأما الْجمع فِي الْمَطَر فَالْمَشْهُور من مَذْهَب مَالك إثْبَاته فِي الْمغرب وَالْعشَاء،**وَعنهُ قولة شَاذَّة**:* *إِنَّه لَا يجمع إلاَّ فِي مَسْجِد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَمذهب الْمُخَالف جَوَاز الْجمع بَين الظّهْر وَالْعصر، وَالْمغْرب وَالْعشَاء، فِي الْمَطَر**.*
*
.........*
*(5/56)*
*ثمَّ اخْتلفُوا فِي خُرُوج وَقت الْمغرب،**فَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ وَابْن أبي ليلى وطاووس وَمَكْحُول وَالْحسن بن حَيّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَدَاوُد**:* *إِذا غَابَ الشَّفق وَهُوَ الْحمرَة خرج وقتهاوممن قَالَ ذَلِك أَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد. وَقَالَ عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَعبد الله بن الْمُبَارك وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ، فِي رِوَايَة،**وَمَالك فِي رِوَايَة وَزفر بن الْهُذيْل وَأَبُو ثَوْر والمبرد وَالْفراء**:* *لَا يخرج حَتَّى يغيب الشَّفق الْأَبْيَض، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن أبي بكر الصّديق وَعَائِشَة وَأبي هُرَيْرَة ومعاذ بن جبل وَأبي ابْن كَعْب وَعبد الله بن الزبير، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب أَبُو حنيفَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَكَانَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ يَقُولُونَ: لَا وَقت لَهَا إلاَّ وقتا وَاحِدًا إِذا غَابَتْ الشَّمْس، وَقد روينَا عَن طَاوُوس** (**أَنه قَالَ: لَا تفوت الْمغرب وَالْعشَاء حَتَّى الْفجْر**.*
*..........*
*(5/56)*
*قَوله فِي مُسلم**:* *هُوَ مَا رَوَاهُ من طَرِيق معَاذ عَن شُعْبَة: كَانَ الْحجَّاج يُؤَخر الصَّلَوَات**.* *قَوْله**: (**قدم الْحجَّاج**)* *يَعْنِي: قدم الْمَدِينَة واليا من قبل عبد الْملك بن مَرْوَان سنة أَربع وَسبعين، وَذَلِكَ عقيب قتل ابْن الزبير، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا،**فأمَّره عبد الْملك على الْحَرَمَيْ*
*............*
*(5/59)*
*الَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: الْأَعْرَاب من كَانَ من أهل الْبَادِيَة وَإِن لم يكن عَرَبيا، والعربي من ينْسب إِلَى الْعَرَب وَلَو لم يسكن الْبَادِيَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *الْأَعْرَاب ساكنو الْبَادِيَة من الْعَرَب الَّذين لَا يُقِيمُونَ فِي الْأَمْصَار وَلَا يدْخلُونَهَا إلاَّ لحَاجَة، وَالْعرب اسْم لهَذَا الجيل من النَّاس، وَلَا وَاحِد لَهُ من لَفظه، وَسَوَاء أَقَامَ بالبادية أَو المدن. وَالنِّسْبَة إِلَيْهِمَا أَعْرَابِي*
*.............*
*(5/60)*
*لم يثبت عَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، إِطْلَاق إسم الْعشَاء على الْمغرب، وَثَبت عَنهُ إِطْلَاق اسْم الْعَتَمَة على الْعشَاء، فغاير البُخَارِيّ بَين الترجمتين*
*............*
*(**5/61)*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *المُرَاد أَن كل من كَانَ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَة على الأَرْض لَا يعِيش بعْدهَا أَكثر من مائَة سنة، سَوَاء قل عمره بعد ذَلِك أَو لَا وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ نفي عَيْش أحد بعد تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَة فَوق مائَة سنة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *إِنَّمَا أَرَادَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن هَذِه الْمدَّة تخترم الجيل الَّذين هم فِيهَا، فوعظهم بقصر أعمارهم وأعلمهم أَن أعمارهم لَيست كأعمار من تقدم من الْأُمَم ليجتهدوا فِي الْعِبَادَة**.* *وَقيل**:* *أَرَادَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِالْأَرْضِ: الْبَلدة الَّتِي هُوَ فِيهَا: وَقَالَ تَعَالَى**: {**ألَمْ تكن أَرض الله وَاسِعَة**} (**النِّسَاء: 97**) .* *يُرِيد الْمَدِينَة**.* *وَقَوله**: (**مِمَّن هُوَ على وَجه الأَرْض**)* *إحتراز عَن الْمَلَائِكَة، وَقد أمعنا الْكَلَام فِيهِ هُنَاكَ*
*.......*
*(6/62)*
*احْتج بِهِ البُخَارِيّ وَمن قَالَ بقوله على موت الْخضر، وَالْجُمْهُور على خِلَافه، وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي،**عَن أبي عمر بن عبد الْبر**:* *قد تَوَاتَرَتْ الْأَخْبَار باجتماع الْخضر بسيدنا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَهَذَا يرد قَول من قَالَ**:* *لَو كَانَ حَيا لاجتمع بنبينا صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَأَيْضًا عدم إِتْيَانه إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَيْسَ مؤثرا فِي الْحَيَاة وَلَا غَيرهَا، لأَنا عهدنا جمَاعَة آمنُوا بِهِ وَلم يروه مَعَ الْإِمْكَان،**وَزعم ابْن عَبَّاس ووهب**:* *أَن الْخضر كَانَ نَبيا مُرْسلا،**وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بنبوته أَيْضا**:* *مقَاتل وَإِسْمَاعِيل بن أبي زِيَاد الشَّامي**.* *وَقيل**:* *كَانَ وليا**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو الْفرج**:* *وَالصَّحِيح أَنه نَبِي، وَلَا يعْتَرض على الحَدِيث بِعِيسَى، لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ على وَجه الأَرْض، وَلَا بالخضر لِأَنَّهُ فِي الْبَحْر، وَلَا لِأَنَّهُمَا ليسَا ببشر، وَكَذَا الْجَواب فِي إِبْلِيس**.* *وَيُقَال معنى الحَدِيث**:* *لَا يبْقى مِمَّن تَرَوْنَهُ وتعرفونه، فَالْحَدِيث عَام أُرِيد بِهِ الْخُصُوص،**وَالْجَوَاب الْأَوْجه فِي هَذَا أَن نقُول**:* *إِن المُرَاد مِمَّن هُوَ على ظهر الأَرْض: أمته،**وكل من هُوَ على ظهر الأَرْض**:* *أمته الْمُسلمُونَ أمة إِجَابَة، وَالْكفَّار أمة دَعْوَة، وَعِيسَى وَالْخضر ليسَا داخلين فِي الْأمة، والشيطان لَيْسَ من بني آدم**.*
*.......*
*(5/66)*
*وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *كره أَكثر أهل الْعلم النّوم قبل صَلَاة الْعشَاء، وَرخّص فِيهِ بَعضهم فِي رَمَضَان خَاصَّة، وَحمل الطَّحَاوِيّ الرُّخْصَة على مَا قبل دُخُول وَقت الْعشَاء، وَالْكَرَاهَة على مَا بعد دُخُوله. وَفِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *وَاخْتلف السّلف فِي ذَلِك،**فَكَانَ ابْن عمر يسب الَّذِي ينَام قبلهَا فِيمَا حَكَاهُ ابْن بطال**:* *وَلَكِن رُوِيَ عَنهُ أَنه كَانَ يرقد قبلهَا،**وَذكر عَنهُ**:* *كَانَ ينَام ويوكل من يوقظه**.* *روى معمر عَن أَيُّوب عَن نَافِع عَنهُ**:* *أَنه كَانَ رُبمَا ينَام عَن الْعشَاء الْآخِرَة وَيَأْمُر أَن يُوقِظُوهُ. وَعَن أنس،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *كُنَّا نجتنب الْفرش قبل الْعشَاء. وَكتب عمر،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *لَا ينَام قبل أَن يُصليهَا، فَمن نَام فَلَا نَامَتْ عَيناهُ. وَكره ذَلِك أَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَابْن عَبَّاس وَعَطَاء وابراهيم وَمُجاهد وطاووس وَمَالك والكوفيون، وَرُوِيَ عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه رُبمَا أغفى قبل الْعشَاء، وَعَن أبي مُوسَى وَعبيدَة، ينَام ويوكل من يوقظه،**وَعَن عُرْوَة وَابْن سِيرِين وَالْحكم**:* *أَنهم كَانُوا ينامون نومَة قبل الصَّلَاة، وَكَانَ أَصْحَاب عبد الله يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِك، وَبِه قَالَ بعض الْكُوفِيّين، وَاحْتج لَهُم بِأَنَّهُ كره ذَلِك لمن خشِي الْفَوات فِي الْوَقْت وَالْجَمَاعَة، أما من وكل بِهِ من يوقظه لوَقْتهَا فمباح، فَدلَّ على أَن النَّهْي لَيْسَ للتَّحْرِيم لفعل الصَّحَابَة، لَكِن الْأَخْذ بِظَاهِر الحَدِيث أحوط*
*...........*
*(5/68)*
*أَن النّوم من الْقَاعِد لَا ينْقض الْوضُوء إِذا كَانَ مَقْعَده مُمكنا، وَهَذَا هُوَ محمل الحَدِيث، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الْأَكْثَرين، وَالصَّحِيح من مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي، وَالدَّلِيل عَلَيْهِ أَنه لم يذكر أحد من الروَاة أَنهم توضأوا من ذَلِك النّوم،**وَلَا يدل لفظ**: (**ثمَّ استيقظوا**)* *، على النّوم الْمُسْتَغْرق الَّذِي يزِيل الْعقل،**لِأَن الْعَرَب تَقول**:* *اسْتَيْقَظَ من سنته وغفلته**.* *وَفِيه**:* *رد على الْمُزنِيّ حَيْثُ يَقُول: قَلِيل النّوم وَكَثِيره حدث ينْقض الْوضُوء. لِأَنَّهُ محَال أَن يذهب على أَصْحَابه أَن النّوم حدث فيصلون بِهِ**.*
*ثمَّ إعلم أَن الْعلمَاء اخْتلفُوا فِي النّوم، فمذهب الْبَعْض إِلَى أَن النّوم لَا ينْقض الْوضُوء على أَي حَالَة كَانَ، وَهَذَا محكي عَن أبي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ، وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وَأبي مجلز وَحميد الْأَعْرَج وَشعْبَة. وَمذهب الْبَعْض أَنه ينْقض بِكُل حَال، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ والمزني وَأبي عبيد الْقَاسِم بن سَلام وَإِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه، وَهُوَ قَول غَرِيب للشَّافِعِيّ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَبِه أَقُول**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَقد رُوِيَ مَعْنَاهُ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَأبي هُرَيْرَة. وَمذهب الْبَعْض أَن كَثِيره ينقص بِكُل حَال وقليله لَا ينْقض بِكُل حَال، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الزُّهْرِيّ وَرَبِيعَة وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَمَالك وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة**.* *وَمذهب الْبَعْض أَنه إِذا نَام على هَيْئَة من هيئات الْمُصَلِّين**:* *كالراكع والساجد والقائم والقاعد، لَا ينْتَقض وضوؤه، سَوَاء كَانَ فِي الصَّلَاة أَو لم يكن، وَإِن نَام مضطجعآ أَو مُسْتَلْقِيا على قَفاهُ انْتقض، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة وَدَاوُد وَقَول غَرِيب للشَّافِعِيّ، وَمذهب الْبَعْض أَنه لَا ينْقض إِلَّا نوم الرَّاكِع والساجد، وَرُوِيَ هَذَا عَن أَحْمد أَيْضا**.* *وَمذهب الْبَعْض**:* *لَا ينْقض النّوم فِي الصَّلَاة بِكُل حَال، وينقض خَارج الصَّلَاة. وَهُوَ قَول ضَعِيف للشَّافِعِيّ. وَمذهب الْبَعْض أَنه إِذا نَام جَالِسا مُمكنا مقعدته من الأَرْض لم ينْتَقض، وإلاَّ انْتقض، سَوَاء قل أَو كثر، وَسَوَاء كَانَ فِي الصَّلَاة أَو خَارِجهَا، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي**.*
*.......*
*(5/70)*
*وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *قَالَ كثير من الْعلمَاء: البردان الْفجْر وَالْعصر، وسميا بذلك لِأَنَّهُمَا يفْعَلَانِ فِي وَقت الْبرد**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *لِأَنَّهُمَا يصليان فِي بردي النَّهَار، وهما طرفاه حِين يطيب الْهَوَاء وَتذهب سُورَة الْحر**.* *وَقَالَ السفاقسي عَن أبي عُبَيْدَة**:* *المُرَاد الصُّبْح وَالْعصر وَالْمغْرب، وَفِيه نظر لِأَن الْمَذْكُور تَثْنِيَة وَمَعَ هَذَا لم يتبعهُ على هَذَا أحد، وَزعم الْقَزاز أَنه اجْتهد فِي تَمْيِيز هذَيْن الْوَقْتَيْنِ لعظم فائدتهما،**فَقَالَ**:* *إِن الله تَعَالَى أَدخل الْجنَّة كل من صلى تِلْكَ الصَّلَاة مِمَّن آمن بِهِ فِي أول دَعوته، وَبشر بِهَذَا الْخَبَر أَن من صلاهما مَعَه فِي أول فَرْضه إِلَى أَن نسخ لَيْلَة الْإِسْرَاء، أدخلهم الله الْجنَّة كَمَا بَادرُوا إِلَيْهِ من الْإِيمَان تفضلاً مِنْهُ تَعَالَى. انْتهى*
*........*
*(5/74)*
*الرَّائِي من ايْنَ يعرف هَيْئَة كل امْرَأَة حِين كن مغطيات؟ وَالرجل لَا يعرف هَيْئَة امْرَأَته إِذا كَانَت بَين المغطيات إلاَّ بِدَلِيل من الْخَارِج؟**وَقَالَ الْبَاجِيّ**:* *هَذَا يدل على أَنَّهُنَّ كن سافرات، إِذْ لَو كن متنقبات لمنع تَغْطِيَة الْوَجْه من معرفتهن لَا الْغَلَس**.*
*........*
*(5/76)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال تَوَاتَرَتْ الْأَحَادِيث عَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *أَنه نهى عَن الصَّلَاة بعد الصُّبْح وَبعد الْعَصْر** "* *وَكَانَ عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ يضْرب على الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ بعد الْعَصْر بِمحضر من الصَّحَابَة من غير نَكِير فَدلَّ على أَن صلَاته - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - مَخْصُوصَة بِهِ دون أمته وَكره ذَلِك عَليّ بن أبي طَالب وَعبد الله بن مَسْعُود وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَسمرَة بن جُنْدُب وَزيد بن ثَابت وَسَلَمَة بن عَمْرو وَكَعب بن مرّة وَأَبُو أُمَامَة وَعَمْرو بن عَنْبَسَة وَعَائِشَة والصنابحي واسْمه عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عسيلة وَعبد الله بن عمر وَعبد الله بن عَمْرو وَفِي مُصَنف ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن أبي الْعَالِيَة قَالَ لَا تصلح الصَّلَاة بعد الْعَصْر حَتَّى تغيب الشَّمْس وَبعد الصُّبْح حَتَّى تطلع الشَّمْس قَالَ وَكَانَ عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ يضْرب على ذَلِك*
*...........*
*(5/89)*
*اسْتدلَّ بِهِ مَالك فِي عدم قَضَاء سنة الْفجْر،**وَقَالَ أَشهب**:* *سُئِلَ مَالك هَل ركع صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم رَكْعَتي الْفجْر حِين نَام عَن صَلَاة الصُّبْح حَتَّى طلعت الشَّمْس؟**قَالَ**:* *مَا بَلغنِي**.* *وَقَالَ أَشهب**:* *بَلغنِي أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ركع**.* *وَقَالَ عَليّ بن زِيَاد**:* *وَقَالَ غير مَالك، وَهُوَ أحب إِلَى أَن يرْكَع، وَهُوَ قَول الْكُوفِيّين وَالثَّوْري وَالشَّافِعِيّ،**وَقد قَالَ مَالك**:* *إِن أحب أَن يركعهما من فَاتَتْهُ بعد طُلُوع الشَّمْس فعل**.* *قلت**:* *مَذْهَب مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن: إِذا فَاتَتْهُ رَكعَتَا الْفجْر يقضيهما إِذا ارْتَفع النَّهَار إِلَى وَقت الزَّوَال، وَعند أبي حنيفَة وَأبي يُوسُف لَا يقضيهما هَذَا إِذا فَاتَت وَحدهَا، وَإِذا فَاتَت مَعَ الْفَرْض يقْضِي اتِّفَاقًا**.*
*.........*
*(5/91)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ الصَّحِيح أَن الصَّلَاة الَّتِي شغل عَنْهَا وَاحِدَة وَهِي الْعَصْر وَيُؤَيّد ذَلِك مَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم من حَدِيث عَليّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ** "* *شغلونا عَن الصَّلَاة الْوُسْطَى صَلَاة الْعَصْر** "* *قَالَ وَمِنْهُم من جمع بِأَن الخَنْدَق كَانَت وقعته أَيَّامًا وَكَانَ ذَلِك فِي أَوْقَات مُخْتَلفَة فِي تِلْكَ الْأَيَّام قَالَ وَهَذَا أولى** (**فَإِن قلت**)* *تَأْخِير النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - الصَّلَاة فِي ذَلِك الْيَوْم كَانَ نِسْيَانا أَو عمدا فَقيل كَانَ نِسْيَانا وَيُمكن أَن يسْتَدلّ لَهُ بِمَا رَوَاهُ أَحْمد فِي مُسْنده من حَدِيث ابْن لَهِيعَة أَن أَبَا جُمُعَة حبيب بن سِبَاع قَالَ** "* *أَن رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - عَام الْأَحْزَاب صلى الْمغرب فَلَمَّا فرغ قَالَ هَل علم أحد مِنْكُم أَنِّي صليت الْعَصْر قَالُوا لَا يَا رَسُول الله مَا صليتها فَأمر الْمُؤَذّن فَأَقَامَ فصلى الْعَصْر ثمَّ أعَاد الْمغرب** "* *وَقيل كَانَ عمدا لكِنهمْ شغلوه وَلم يمكنوه من ذَلِك وَهُوَ أقرب** (**فَإِن قلت**)* *هَل يجوز الْيَوْم تَأْخِير الصَّلَاة بِسَبَب الِاشْتِغَال بالعدو والقتال** (**قلت**)* *الْيَوْم لَا يجوز تَأْخِيرهَا عَن وَقتهَا بل يُصَلِّي صَلَاة الْخَوْف وَكَانَ ذَلِك الِاشْتِغَال عذرا فِي التَّأْخِير لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ قبل نزُول صَلَاة الْخَوْف*
*.......*
*(5/93)*
*مشْرُوعِيَّة الْجَمَاعَة فِي الْفَائِتَة وَهَذَا بِالْإِجْمَاع وشذ اللَّيْث فَمنع من ذَلِك وَيرد عَلَيْهِ هَذَا الحَدِيث وَحَدِيث الْوَادي وَفِيه احتجاج من يرى امتداد وَقت الْمغرب إِلَى مغيب الشَّفق لِأَنَّهُ قدم الْعَصْر عَلَيْهَا وَلَو كَانَ ضيقا لبدأ بالمغرب لِئَلَّا يفوت وَقتهَا أَيْضا وَهُوَ حجَّة على الشَّافِعِي فِي قَوْله الْجَدِيد فِي وَقت الْمغرب أَنه مضيق وقته. وَفِيه دَلِيل على عدم كَرَاهِيَة من يَقُول مَا صليت وروى البُخَارِيّ عَن ابْن سِيرِين أَنه كره أَن يُقَال فاتتنا وَليقل لم ندرك وَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ وَقَول النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ – أصح*
*.*
*.............*
*(5/92)*
*وَاسْتدلَّ أَيْضا من يرى وجوب التَّرْتِيب بقوله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *لَا صَلَاة من عَلَيْهِ صَلَاة** "* *قَالَ أَبُو بكر هُوَ بَاطِل وتأوله جمَاعَة على معنى لَا نَافِلَة لمن عَلَيْهِ فَرِيضَة وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ هَذَا نَسْمَعهُ على أَلْسِنَة النَّاس وَمَا عرفنَا لَهُ أصلا وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم الْحَرْبِيّ قيل لِأَحْمَد بن حَنْبَل مَا معنى قَوْله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *لَا صَلَاة من عَلَيْهِ صَلَاة** "* *قَالَ لَا أعرف هَذَا الْبَتَّةَ. وَفِيه مَا اسْتدلَّ بِهِ من يرى عدم مَشْرُوعِيَّة الْأَذَان للفائتة وَأجَاب من اعْتَبرهُ بِأَن الْمغرب كَانَت حَاضِرَة وَلم يذكر الرَّاوِي الْأَذَان لَهَا اعْتِمَادًا على أَن من عَادَته - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - الْأَذَان للحاضرة فالترك من الرَّاوِي لِأَنَّهُ لم يَقع فِي نفس الْأَمر وَاعْترض بِاحْتِمَال وُقُوع الْمغرب بعد خُرُوج الْوَقْت بعد نهي إيقاعها فِيهِ*
*........*
*(5/93)*
*روى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث عمرَان بن الْحصين فِي هَذِه الْقِصَّة**: (**من أدْرك مِنْكُم صَلَاة الْغَدَاة من غَد صَالحا فليقض مَعهَا مثلهَا**)* *قلت: قَالَ الْخطابِيّ: لَا أعلم أحدا قَالَ بِظَاهِرِهِ وجوبا،**قَالَ**:* *وَيُشبه أَن يكون الْأَمر فِيهِ للاستحباب ليحرز فَضِيلَة الْوَقْت فِي الْقَضَاء. انْتهى**.* *وَحكى التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن البُخَارِيّ**:* *أَن هَذَا غلط من رِوَايَة،**وَيُؤَيّد ذَلِك مَا رَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ من حَدِيث عمرَان بن حُصَيْن أَيْضا**: (**أَنهم قَالُوا: يَا رَسُول الله، أَلا نقضيها لوَقْتهَا من الْغَد؟**فَقَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *لَا يَنْهَاكُم الله عَن الرِّبَا وَيَأْخُذهُ مِنْكُم؟**) .*
*..........*
*(5/94)*
*الْأَمر بِقَضَاء النَّاسِي من غير إِثْم، وَكَذَلِكَ النَّائِم سَوَاء كثرت الصَّلَاة أَو قلت، وَهَذَا مَذْهَب الْعلمَاء كَافَّة، وشذ بَعضهم فِيمَن زَاد على خمس صلوَات بِأَنَّهُ لَا يلْزمه قَضَاء، حَكَاهُ الْقُرْطُبِيّ، وَلَا يعْتد بِهِ، فَإِن تَركهَا عَامِدًا فالجمهور على وجوب الْقَضَاء أَيْضا، وَحكي عَن دَاوُد وَجمع يسير عد ابْن حزم، مِنْهُم خَمْسَة من الصَّحَابَة، عدم وجوب قَضَاء الصَّلَاة على الْعَامِد لِأَن انْتِفَاء الشَّرْط يستلزمم انْتِفَاء الْمَشْرُوط، فَيلْزم مِنْهُ أَن من لم ينس لَا يُصَلِّي إِذا ذكر،**والخمسة الَّذين ذكرهم ابْن حزم من الصَّحَابَة وهم**:* *عمر بن الْخطاب وَابْنه عبد الله وَسعد بن أبي وَقاص وَابْن مَسْعُود وسلمان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم،*
*.............*
*(5/101)*
*بِسم الله الرَّحْمَن الرَّحِيم*
*10 - (**كِتَابُ الأذَانِ**)*
*وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ وَغَيره**:* *الْأَذَان على قلَّة أَلْفَاظه مُشْتَمل على مسَائِل العقيدة، لِأَنَّهُ بَدَأَ بالأكبرية، وَهِي تَتَضَمَّن وجود الله تَعَالَى وكماله، ثمَّ ثنى بِالتَّوْحِيدِ وَنفي الشَّرِيك، ثمَّ بِإِثْبَات الرسَالَة، ثمَّ دَعَا إِلَى الطَّاعَة الْمَخْصُوصَة عقيب الشَّهَادَة بالرسالة لِأَنَّهَا لَا تعرف إلاَّ من جِهَة الرَّسُول، ثمَّ دَعَا إِلَى الْفَلاح وَهُوَ الْبَقَاء الدَّائِم، وَفِيه الْإِشَارَة إِلَى الْمعَاد، ثمَّ أعَاد مَا أعَاد توكيدا. وَيحصل من الْأَذَان الْإِعْلَام بِدُخُول الْوَقْت، وَالدُّعَاء إِلَى الْجَمَاعَة، وَإِظْهَار شَعَائِر الْإِسْلَام، وَالْحكمَة فِي اخْتِيَار القَوْل لَهُ دون الْفِعْل وسهولة القَوْل وتيسره لكل أحد فِي كل زمَان وَمَكَان، وَالله أعلم**.*
*.............*
*(5/102)*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي هَذَا،**فَمنهمْ من قَالَ**:* *إِن الْأَذَان كَانَ وَحيا لَا مناما**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِنَّه أَخذ من أَذَان إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فِي الْحَج**. {**وَأذن فِي النَّاس بِالْحَجِّ يأتوك رجَالًا وعَلى كل ضامر**} (**الْحَج: 27**)* *،**قَالَ**:* *فَأذن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *وَقيل**:* *نزل بِهِ جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، على النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ على أَنه كَانَ برؤيا عبد الله بن زيد وَغَيره،*
*........*
*(5/104)*
*وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *وَالَّذِي جرى بِهِ الْعَمَل فِي الْحَرَمَيْنِ والحجاز وَالشَّام واليمن ومصر وَالْمغْرب إِلَى أقْصَى بِلَاد الْإِسْلَام: أَن الْإِقَامَة فُرَادَى،**وَمذهب عَامَّة الْعلمَاء أَن يكون لفظ**:* *قد قَامَت الصَّلَاة مكررا، إِلَّا مَالِكًا،**فَالْمَشْهُور عَنهُ**:* *أَنه لَا تَكْرِير،**وَقَالَ**:* *فرق بَين الْأَذَان وَالْإِقَامَة فِي التَّثْنِيَة والإفراد ليعلم أَن الْأَذَان إِعْلَام بورود الْوَقْت، وَالْإِقَامَة أَمارَة لقِيَام الصَّلَاة، وَلَو سوى بَينهمَا لاشتبه الْأَمر فِي ذَلِك، وَصَارَ سَببا لِأَن يفوت كثير من النَّاس صَلَاة الْجَمَاعَة إِذا سمعُوا الْإِقَامَة، فظنوا أَنَّهَا الْأَذَان. انْتهى*
*........*
*(5/106)*
*قَالَ أَبُو عمر ابْن عبد الْبر: روى عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي قصَّة عبد الله بن زيد فِي بَدْء الْأَذَان جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة بِأَلْفَاظ مُخْتَلفَة وَمَعَان مُتَقَارِبَة، وَكلهَا تتفق على أمره عِنْد ذَلِك. والأسانيد فِي ذَلِك من وُجُوه صِحَاح،**وَفِي مَوضِع آخر**:* *من وُجُوه حسان، وَنحن نذْكر أحْسنهَا،**فَذكر مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد**:*
*فَأَبُو دَاوُد ترْجم لهَذَا الحَدِيث بقوله**:* *بَاب بَدْء الْأَذَان، فَهَذَا الَّذِي هُوَ أحسن أَحَادِيث هَذَا الْبَاب، كَمَا ذكره أَبُو عمر يُقَوي كَلَام الْقُرْطُبِيّ الَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ آنِفا، لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ مَا يُخَالف حَدِيث عبد الله بن زيد بِهَذِهِ الطَّرِيقَة، لِأَنَّهُ لم يذكر فِيهَا أَن عمر سمع الصَّوْت فَخرج فَأتى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَدلَّ بِحَسب الظَّاهِر أَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، كَانَ حَاضرا فَهُوَ يرد كَلَام بَعضهم الَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ عَنهُ*
*.......*
*(5/107)*
*الَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *ومذهبنا الْمَشْهُور أَنه سنة، فَلَو أذن قَاعِدا بِغَيْر عذر صَحَّ أَذَانه، لَكِن فَاتَتْهُ الْفَضِيلَة وَلم يثبت فِي اشْتِرَاط الْقيام شَيْء. وَفِي كتاب أبي الشَّيْخ، بِسَنَد لَا بَأْس بِهِ عَن وَائِل بن حجر،**قَالَ**:* *حق وَسنة مسنونة ألاَّ يُؤذن إِلَّا وَهُوَ طَاهِر، وَلَا يُؤذن إلاَّ وَهُوَ قَائِم. وَفِي** (**الْمُحِيط**) :* *إِن أذن لنَفسِهِ فَلَا بَأْس أَن يُؤذن قَاعِدا من غير عذر، مُرَاعَاة لسنة الْأَذَان وَعدم الْحَاجة إِلَى إِعْلَام النَّاس، وَإِن أذن قَاعِدا لغير عذر صَحَّ، وفاتته الْفَضِيلَة، وَكَذَا لَو أذن قَاعِدا مَعَ قدرته على الْقيام صَحَّ أَذَانه،**وَفِيه**:* *دَلِيل على مَشْرُوعِيَّة طلب الْأَحْكَام من الْمعَانِي المستنبطة دون الِاقْتِصَار على الظَّوَاهِر**.* 
*.......*
*(5/107)*
*هَل أذن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قطّ بِنَفسِهِ؟**فروى التِّرْمِذِيّ من طَرِيق يَدُور على عمر بن الرماح يرفعهُ إِلَى أبي هُرَيْرَة**: (**أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أذن فِي سفر وَصلى بِأَصْحَابِهِ، وهم على رواحلهم، السَّمَاء من فَوْقهم، والبلة من أسفلهم**) .* *هَكَذَا قَالَه السُّهيْلي. وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *هَذَا الحَدِيث لم يُخرجهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، كَمَا ذكره السُّهيْلي،**وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ عِنْده من حَدِيث عمر بن الرماح**:* *عَن كثير بن زِيَاد عَن عَمْرو بن عُثْمَان بن يعلى بن مرّة الثَّقَفِيّ عَن أَبِيه عَن جده،**وَقَالَ أَبُو عِيسَى**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث غَرِيب، تفرد بِهِ عمر بن الرماح الْبَلْخِي، لَا يعرف إلاَّ من حَدِيثه، وَمن هَذِه الطَّرِيقَة أخرجه الْبَيْهَقِيّ وَضَعفه، وَكَذَا ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ، وَسكت عَنهُ الإشبيلي، وَعَابَ ذَلِك عَلَيْهِ ابْن الْقطَّان بِأَن عمرا وأباه عُثْمَان لَا يعرف حَالهمَا. وَلما ذكره النَّوَوِيّ صَححهُ؛ وَمن حَدِيث يعلى أخرجه أَحْمد فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *، وَأحمد بن منيع وَابْن أُميَّة وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ فِي** (**الْكَبِير**)* *و** (**الْأَوْسَط**)* *والعدني، وَفِي** (**التَّارِيخ**)* *للأثرم، و** (**تَارِيخ الْخَطِيب**)* *وَغَيرهم،**وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ**:* *يعلى بن مرّة بن وهب الثَّقَفِيّ بَايع تَحت الشَّجَرَة وَله دَار بِالْبَصْرَةِ*
*.........*
*(5/107)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَنْبَارِي**:* *وَأَجَازَ أَبُو الْعَبَّاس: ألله كبر، وَاحْتج بِأَن الْأَذَان سمع وَقفا لَا إِعْرَاب فِيهِ**.* 
*حَيّ على الصَّلَاة**) .* *قَالَ الْفراء مَعْنَاهُ**:* *هَلُمَّ، وَفتحت الْيَاء من حَيّ لسكون الْيَاء الَّتِي قبلهَا**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الانباري**:* *فِيهِ سِتّ لُغَات، حَيّ هلا، بِالتَّنْوِينِ، وَفتح اللَّام بِغَيْر تَنْوِين، وتسكين الْهَاء، وَفتح الَّلام، وَحي هلن، لَا وَحي هلين، قَالَه الزجاجي**.*
*
**وروى مجاشع عَن هَارُون بن مُحَمَّد عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا يُؤذن لكم إلاَّ فصيح**)* *،**وَقَالَ ابْن عدي**:* *هَارُون هَذَا لَا يعرف،*
*..........*
*(5/117)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن وضاح**:* *قَوْله الْمُؤَذّن،**مدرج والْحَدِيث**: (**فَقولُوا مثل مَا يَقُول**)* *، وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ الْمُؤَذّن، وَفِيه نظر لِأَن الإدراج لَا يثبت بِمُجَرَّد الدَّعْوَى،**وَالرِّوَايَات فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**: (**مثل مَا يَقُول الْمُؤَذّن**)* *، وَحذف صَاحب** (**الْعُمْدَة**)* *لفظ: الْمُؤَذّن، لَيْسَ بِشَيْء،**وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ**:* *مثل مَا يَقُول الْمُؤَذّن، بِلَفْظ الْمُضَارع،**وَلم يقل**:* *مثل مَا قَالَ الْمُؤَذّن، بِلَفْظ الْمَاضِي، ليَكُون قَول السَّامع بعد كل كلمة مثل كلمتها،**والصريح فِي ذَلِك مَا رَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ من حَدِيث أم حَبِيبَة**: (**أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذا كَانَ عِنْدهَا فَسمع الْمُؤَذّن قَالَ مثل مَا يَقُول حِين يسكت**)* *، وَأخرجه ابْن خُزَيْمَة فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم: صَحِيح على شَرط الشَّيْخَيْنِ**.*
*..........*
*(5/120)*
*وَقَالَ المطرزي**:* *فِي** (**كتاب اليواقيت**)* *وَفِي غَيره: إِن الْأَفْعَال الَّتِي اخذت من أسمائها سَبْعَة وَهِي: بسمل الرجل،**إِذا قَالَ**:* *بِسم الله، وسبحل،**إِذا قَالَ**:* *سُبْحَانَ الله، وحوقل،**إِذا قَالَ**:* *لَا حول وَلَا قُوَّة إِلَّا بِاللَّه، وحيعل،**إِذا قَالَ**:* *حَيّ على الْفَلاح**.* *وَيَجِيء على الْقيَاس**:* *حيصل،**إِذا قَالَ**:* *حَيّ على الصَّلَاة،**وَلم يذكر**:* *وحمدل،**إِذا قَالَ**:* *الْحَمد لله**.* *و**:* *هيلل،**إِذا قَالَ**:* *لَا أَله إِلَّا الله،**و**:* *جعفل،**إِذا قَالَ**:* *جعلت فداءك**.* *زَاد الثعالبي**:* *الطيقلة،**إِذا قَالَ**:* *أَطَالَ الله بَقَاءَك،**و**:* *الدمعزة،**إِذا قَالَ**:* *أدام الله عزك**.* *وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *قَوْله: الحيصلة على قِيَاس الحيعلة غير صَحِيح، بل الحيعلة تطلق على حَيّ على الصَّلَاة وَحي على الْفَلاح، كلهَا حيعلة،**وَلَو كَانَ على قِيَاسه فِي الحيصلة لَكَانَ الَّذِي يُقَال فِي**:* *حَيّ على الْفَلاح، الحيفلة بِالْفَاءِ، وَهَذَا لم يقل،**وَإِنَّمَا الحيعلة من قَوْلهم**:* *حَيّ على كَذَا، فَكيف وَهُوَ بَاب مسموع لَا يُقَاس عَلَيْهِ؟**وَانْظُر قَوْله**:* *جعفل،**فِي**:* *جعلت فدَاك، لَو كَانَ على قِيَاس الحيعلة لقَالَ جعلف، إِذْ اللَّام مُقَدّمَة على الْفَاء،**كَذَلِك**:* *والطيقلة، تكون اللَّام على الْقيَاس قبل الْقَاف، وَالله تَعَالَى أعلم**.*
*.........*
*(5/123)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *الْأَكْثَر على أَن المُرَاد يالمقام الْمَحْمُود: الشَّفَاعَة**.* *وَقيل**:* *إجلاسه على الْعَرْش**.* *وَقيل**:* *على الْكُرْسِيّ وَقيل: مَعْنَاهُ: الَّذِي يحمده الْقَائِم فِيهِ وكل من رَآهُ وعرفه، وَهُوَ مُطلق فِي كل مَا يجلب الْحَمد من أَنْوَاع الكرامات**.* *وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *مقَام يحمدك فِيهِ الْأَولونَ وَالْآخرُونَ، وتشرف فِيهِ على جَمِيع الْخَلَائق، تُسأل فتعطي، لَيْسَ أحدا إلاَّ تَحت لوائك**.* *وَعَن أبي هُرَيْرَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *هُوَ الْمقَام الَّذِي أشفع فِيهِ لأمتي**.*
*..........*
*(5/124)*
*م**ر إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، بالقادسية فَوجدَ هُنَاكَ عجوزا،**فغسلت رَأسه فَقَالَ**:* *قدست من أَرض،**فسميت**:* *الْقَادِسِيَّة**.* *وَقيل**:* *سميت بهَا لنزول أهل قادس بهَا، وقادس قَرْيَة بمروالروذ**.*
*.........*
*(5/126)*
*رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس يرفعهُ**: (**من ترك الصَّفّ الأول مَخَافَة أَن يُؤْذِي مُسلما أَضْعَف الله لَهُ الْأجر**)*
*..........*
*(5/126)*
*وَتَكَلّمَ سُلَيْمَانُ بنُ صْرَدٍ فِي أذَانِهِ*
*مطابقته للتَّرْجَمَة ظَاهِرَة، وصرد،**بِضَم الصَّاد الْمُهْملَة وَفتح الرَّاء وَفِي آخِره دَال مُهْملَة**:* *وَهُوَ سُلَيْمَان بن صرد بن أبي الجون الْخُزَاعِيّ الصَّحَابِيّ،**وَكَانَ اسْمه فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة**:* *يسارا فَسَماهُ النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، سُلَيْمَان، وكنيته أَبُو الطّرف، وَكَانَ خيّرا عابدا، نزل الْكُوفَة،**وَقَالَ ابْن سعد**:* *قتل بالجزيرة بِعَين الوردة فِي شهر ربيع الآخر سنة خمس وَسِتِّينَ، وَكَانَ أَمِيرا على البوابين، أَرْبَعَة آلَاف يطْلبُونَ بِدَم الْحُسَيْن بن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وعلق البُخَارِيّ مَا روى عَنهُ، وَأخرجه ابْن أبي شيبَة من حَدِيث مُوسَى بن عبد الله بن يزِيد بن سُلَيْمَان بن صرد، وَكَانَت لَهُ صُحْبَة، كَانَ يُؤذن فِي الْعَسْكَر وَكَانَ يَأْمر غُلَامه بِالْحَاجةِ فِي أَذَانه، وَوَصله أَبُو نعيم شيخ البُخَارِيّ فِي كتاب الصَّلَاة لَهُ، وَأخرجه البُخَارِيّ عَنهُ فِي** (**التَّارِيخ**)* *بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح، وَلَفظه مثل لفظ ابْن أبي شيبَة**.*
*وَقَالَ الحَسَنُ لَا بَأسَ أَن يَضْحَكَ وهْوَ يُؤَذِّنُ أوْ يُقِيمُ*
*..........*
*(5/127)*
*روى أَبُو دَاوُد عَن مُسَدّد عَن إِسْمَاعِيل أَخْبرنِي عبد الحميد صَاحب الزيَادي،**حَدثنَا عبد الله بن الْحَارِث ابْن عَم مُحَمَّد بن سِيرِين**: (**أَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ لمؤذنه فِي يَوْم مطير: إِذا قلت: أشهد أَن مُحَمَّدًا رَسُول الله،**فَلَا تقل**:* *حَيّ على الصَّلَاة،**قل**:* *صلوا فِي بُيُوتكُمْ،**قَالَ**:* *فَكَأَن النَّاس استنكروا ذَلِك،**فَقَالَ**:* *قد فعل ذَا من هُوَ خير مني، إِن الْجُمُعَة عَزمَة، وَإِنِّي كرهت أَن أحرجكم فتمشون فِي الطين والمطر**)* 
*.............*
*(5/128)*
*مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة وَابْن الْمُنْذر عَن ابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن الزبير وَغَيرهمَا أَنهم كَرهُوا أَن يكون الْمُؤَذّن أعمى، مَحْمُول على مَا إِذا لم يكن عِنْده من يُخبرهُ بِدُخُول الْوَقْت،**وَنقل النَّوَوِيّ عَن أبي حنيفَة**:* *أَن أَذَان الْأَعْمَى لَا يَصح قلت: هَذَا غلط لم يقل بِهِ أَبُو حنيفَة، وَإِنَّمَا ذكر أَصْحَابنَا أَنه يكره ذكره فِي** (**الْمُحِيط**)* *وَفِي** (**الذَّخِيرَة**)* *و** (**الْبَدَائِع**) :* *غَيره أحب، فَكَأَن وَجه الْكَرَاهَة لأجل عدم قدرته على مُشَاهدَة دُخُول الْوَقْت، وَهُوَ فِي الأَصْل مَبْنِيّ على الْمُشَاهدَة**.*
*............*
*(5/128)*
*ابْن أم مَكْتُوم،**واسْمه**:* *عبد الله،**وَيُقَال**:* *عَمْرو وَهُوَ الْأَكْثَر،**وَيُقَال**:* *كَانَ اسْمه الْحصين فَسَماهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عبد الله بن قيس بن زَائِدَة الْقرشِي العامري،**وَاسم أم مَكْتُوم**:* *عَاتِكَة بنت عبد الله بن عنكشة بن عَامر بن مَخْزُوم، وَهُوَ ابْن خَال خَدِيجَة بنت خويلد، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا. وَابْن ام مَكْتُوم هَاجر الى الْمَدِينَة قبل مقدم النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم واستخلفه النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على الْمَدِينَة ثَلَاث عشرَة مرّة، وَشهد فتح الْقَادِسِيَّة، وَقتل شَهِيدا، وَكَانَ مَعَه اللِّوَاء يَوْمئِذٍ**.* *وَقيل**:* *رَجَعَ إِلَى الْمَدِينَة وَمَات بهَا،**وَهُوَ الْأَعْمَى الْمَذْكُور فِي سُورَة**:* *عبس،**ومكتوم من**:* *الكتم، سمي بِهِ لكتمان نور عَيْنَيْهِ**.*
*.............*
*(5/134)*
*أما السَّبع وَنصف السَّبع فَحَدِيث بَاطِل عِنْد أهل الحَدِيث، وَإِنَّمَا رَوَاهُ الشَّافِعِي عَن بعض أَصْحَابه عَن الْأَعْرَج عَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن مُحَمَّد عَن عمَارَة عَن أَبِيه عَن جده عَن سعيد الْقرظِيّ،**وَهُوَ مُخَالف لمذهبه فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *كَانَ آذاننا فِي الشتَاء لسبع وَنصف السَّبع يبْقى من اللَّيْل، وَفِي الصَّيف لسبع يبْقى مِنْهُ، وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير فِي** (**شرح الْمسند**)* *، وَتَقْدِيم الْأَذَان على الْفجْر مُسْتَحبّ، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَدَاوُد وَأَبُو يُوسُف**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *ادّعى بعض الْحَنَفِيَّة كَمَا حَكَاهُ السرُوجِي عَنْهُم أَن النداء قبل الْفجْر لم يكن بِأَلْفَاظ الْأَذَان، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ تذكيرا أَو تسحيرا، كَمَا يَقع للنَّاس الْيَوْم، وَهَذَا مَرْدُود لِأَن الَّذِي يصنعه النَّاس الْيَوْم مُحدث قطعا، وَقد تظافرت الطّرق على التَّعْبِير بِلَفْظ الْأَذَان فَحَمله على مَعْنَاهُ الشَّرْعِيّ مقدم*
*.......*
*(5/138)*
*روى الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ ثمَّ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي سنَنَيْهِمَا عَن حبَان بن عبد الله الْعَدوي حَدثنَا عبد الله بن بُرَيْدَة عَن أَبِيه قَالَ قَالَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *أَن عِنْد كل أذانين رَكْعَتَيْنِ إِلَّا الْمغرب** " (**فَإِن قلت**)* *ذكر ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ هَذَا الحَدِيث فِي الموضوعات وَنقل عَن الفلاس أَنه قَالَ كَانَ حبَان هَذَا كذابا** (**قلت**)* *الحَدِيث رَوَاهُ الْبَزَّار فِي مُسْنده فَقَالَ لَا نعلم من رَوَاهُ عَن ابْن بُرَيْدَة إِلَّا حبَان بن عبد الله وَهُوَ رجل مَشْهُور من أهل الْبَصْرَة لَا بَأْس بِهِ*
*............*
*(5/139)*
*مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد عَن طَاوس،**قَالَ**:* *سُئِلَ ابْن عمر عَن الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ قبل الْمغرب؟**فَقَالَ**:* *مَا رَأَيْت أحدا على عهد رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يُصَلِّيهمَا**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *اخْتلف الصَّحَابَة فِيهِ، وَلم يَفْعَله أحد بعد الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم**.* *وَقَالَ النَّخعِيّ**:* *إِنَّهَا بِدعَة، وَرُوِيَ عَن الْخُلَفَاء الْأَرْبَعَة وَجَمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة أَنهم كَانُوا لَا يصلونهما**.*
*قَالَ عُثْمَانُ بنُ جَبَلَةَ وأبُو دَاوُد عَن شُعْبَةَ لَمْ يَكُن بَيْنَهُمَا إلاَّ قَلِيلٌ*
*..........*
*(5/141)*
*وَالنَّبِيّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يحب التَّيَامُن فِي كل شَيْء، وَجَمِيع مَا صدر عَنهُ من قَول وَفعل كَانَ على أحسن الْوُجُوه وأفضلها وأكملها، وَأَيْضًا النّوم على الْيَمين نوم الصَّالِحين، وعَلى الْيَسَار نوم الْحُكَمَاء، وعَلى الظّهْر نوم الجبارين والمتكبرين، وعَلى الْوَجْه نوم الْكفَّار*
*........*
*(5/142)*
*سْتِحْبَاب الِاضْطِجَاع على الْأَيْمن عِنْد النّوم، وَهُوَ سنة عِنْد الْبَعْض وَاجِب عِنْد الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ،**وَذكر القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *أَن عِنْد مَالك وَجُمْهُور الْعلمَاء وَجَمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة بِدعَة**.* *قلت**:* *يَعْنِي الِاضْطِجَاع بعد رَكْعَتي الْفجْر، وَفِي** (**سنَن أبي دَاوُد**)* *وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح على شَرط الشَّيْخَيْنِ، من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِذا صلى أحدكُم رَكْعَتي الْفجْر فليضطجع على يَمِينه**) .* *وَاعْلَم أَنه ثَبت فِي الصَّحِيح** (**أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يُصَلِّي بِاللَّيْلِ إِحْدَى عشرَة رَكْعَة يُوتر مِنْهَا بِوَاحِدَة، فَإِذا فرغ مِنْهَا اضْطجع على شقَّه حَتَّى يَأْتِيهِ الْمُؤَذّن فَيصَلي رَكْعَتَيْنِ خفيفتين**)* *، فَهَذَا الِاضْطِجَاع كَانَ بعد صَلَاة اللَّيْل، وَقبل صَلَاة رَكْعَتي الْفجْر،**وَلم يقل أحد**:* *إِن الِاضْطِجَاع قبلهمَا سنة، فَكَذَا بعدهمَا. وَقد رُوِيَ عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا،**قَالَت**: (**إِن كنت مستيقظة حَدثنِي وَإِلَّا اضْطجع**) .* *فَهَذَا يدل على أَنه لَيْسَ بِسنة، وَأَنه تَارَة كَانَ يضطجع قبل وَتارَة بعد وَتارَة لَا يضطجع**.*
*
..........*
*(5/143)*
*كافة الْعلمَاء على اسْتِحْبَاب الْأَذَان للْمُسَافِر،**إِلَّا عَطاء فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *إِذا لم يُؤذن وَلم يقم أعَاد الصَّلَاة،**وإلاَّ مُجَاهدًا فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *إِذا نسي الْإِقَامَة أعَاد، وأخذا بِظَاهِر الْأَمر،**وَهُوَ**:* *أذنا وأقيما**.* *وَقيل**:* *الْإِجْمَاع صَارف عَن الْوُجُوب، وَفِيه نظر،**وَحكى الطَّبَرِيّ عَن مَالك أَنه**:* *يُعِيد إِذا ترك الْأَذَان، ومشهور مذْهبه الِاسْتِحْبَاب. وَفِي** (**الْمُخْتَصر**)* *عَن مَالك: وَلَا أَذَان على مُسَافر، وَإِنَّمَا الْأَذَان على من يجْتَمع إِلَيْهِ لتأذينه، وبوجوبه على الْمُسَافِر قَالَ دَاوُد**.* *قَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *هُوَ مُخَيّر، إِن شَاءَ أذن وَأقَام، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَهُوَ قَول عُرْوَة وَالثَّوْري وَالنَّخَعِيّ**.* *وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *تجزيه الْإِقَامَة، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن مَكْحُول وَالْحسن وَالقَاسِم، وَكَانَ ابْن عمر يُقيم فِي السّفر لكل صَلَاة إلاَّ الصُّبْح فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يُؤذن لَهَا وَيُقِيم**.* 
*.....*
*(5/146)*
*.* *وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**)* *من الشَّافِعِيَّة: الِالْتِفَات فِي الحيعلتين سنة ليعم النَّاس بأسماعه، وَخص بذلك لِأَنَّهُ دُعَاء،**وَفِي وَجه**:* *يلْتَفت يَمِينا وَشمَالًا فيحيعل، ثمَّ يسْتَقْبل ثمَّ يلْتَفت فيحيعل، وَكَذَلِكَ الشمَال**.* *قَالَ**:* *ويلتفت فِي الْإِقَامَة أَيْضا على الْأَصَح، ثمَّ ذكر أَبُو دَاوُد فِي روايه، وَلم يستدر،**وَتَمَامه**:* *قَالَ: حَدثنَا مُوسَى بن إِسْمَاعِيل حَدثنَا قيس يَعْنِي ابْن الرّبيع وَحدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن سُلَيْمَان الْأَنْبَارِي حَدثنَا وَكِيع عَن سُفْيَان جَمِيعًا عَن عون بن أبي جُحَيْفَة عَن أَبِيه،**قَالَ**: (**أتيت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِمَكَّة وَهُوَ فِي قبَّة حَمْرَاء من أَدَم، فَخرج بِلَال فَأذن، فَكنت اتتبع فَمه هَهُنَا وَهَهُنَا،**قَالَ**:* *ثمَّ خرج النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَعَلِيهِ حلَّة حَمْرَاء برود يَمَانِية قطري**)* *،**وَقَالَ مُوسَى**:* *قَالَ**: (**رَأَيْت بِلَالًا خرج إِلَى الأبطح فَأذن،**فَلَمَّا بلغ**:* *حَيّ على الصَّلَاة حَيّ على الْفَلاح، لوى عُنُقه يَمِينا وَشمَالًا وَلم يستدر، ثمَّ دخل فَأخْرج العنزة**)*
*وَاعْترض الْبَيْهَقِيّ،**فَقَالَ**:* *الاستدارة فِي الْأَذَان لَيست فِي الطّرق الصَّحِيحَة فِي حَدِيث أبي جُحَيْفَة،*
*وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ فِي الإِمَام**:* *أما كَونه غير مخرج فِي الصَّحِيح فَلَيْسَ بِلَازِم، وَقد صَححهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَهُوَ من أَئِمَّة الشان. وَأما عبد الرَّزَّاق وهم فِيهِ فقد تَابعه مُؤَمل، كَمَا أخرجه أَبُو عوَانَة فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *عَن مُؤَمل عَن سُفْيَان بِهِ نَحوه، وَتَابعه أَيْضا عبد الرَّحْمَن بن مهْدي أخرجه أَبُو نعيم فِي** (**مستخرجه**)* *على كتاب البُخَارِيّ، وَقد جَاءَت الاستدارة من غير جِهَة الْحجَّاج، أخرجه الطَّبَرَانِيّ عَن زِيَاد بن عبد الله عَن إِدْرِيس الْأَزْدِيّ عَن عون بن أبي جُحَيْفَة عَن أَبِيه،**قَالَ**: (**بَينا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَحَضَرت الصَّلَاة، فَقَامَ بِلَال فَأذن وَجعل إصبعيه فِي أُذُنَيْهِ، وَجعل يستدير يَمِينا وَشمَالً*
*............*
*(5/147)*
*يُذْكَرُ عَنْ بِلاَلٍ أنَّهُ جَعَلَ إصْبَعَيْه فِي أُذُنَيْهِ*
*ذكر هَذَا التَّعْلِيق بِصِيغَة التمريض، وَقد ذكرناالآن عَن ابْن مَاجَه حَدِيثه، وَفِيه جعل يَعْنِي بِلَال إصبعيه فِي أُذُنَيْهِ**.*
*وَفِي الصَّلَاة لأبي نعيم عَن سهل بن سعد،**قَالَ**: (**من السّنة أَن تدخل إصبعيك فِي أذنيك**) .* *وَكَانَ سُوَيْد بن غَفلَة يَفْعَله، وَكَذَا ابْن جُبَير، وَأمر بِهِ الشّعبِيّ وَشريك**.* *قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَبِه قَالَ الْحسن، وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين،**وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *ذَلِك وَاسع**.* *وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *عَلَيْهِ الْعَمَل عِنْد أهل الْعلم فِي الْأَذَان**.* *وَقَالَ بعض أهل الْعلم**:* *وَفِي الْإِقَامَة أَيْضا، وَهُوَ قَول الْأَوْزَاعِيّ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَهُوَ مُبَاح عِنْد الْعلمَاء، وروى أَبُو يُوسُف عَن أبي حنيفَة،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *أَن جعل إِحْدَى يَدَيْهِ على أُذُنَيْهِ فَحسن، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد**.*
*وَلم يبين فِي الحَدِيث مَا هِيَ الإصبع،**وَنَصّ النَّوَوِيّ على أَنَّهَا**:* *المسبحة، وَلَو كَانَ فِي إِحْدَى يَدَيْهِ عِلّة جعل الإصبع الْأُخْرَى فِي صماخه،**وَصرح الرَّوْيَانِيّ**:* *أَن ذَلِك لَا يسْتَحبّ فِي الْإِقَامَة لفقد الْمَعْنى الَّذِي علل بِهِ،**وَعَن بَعضهم**:* *أَنه يسْتَحبّ فِي الْإِقَامَة أَيْضا، كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ عَن قريب**.*
*وَكَانَ ابنُ عُمَرَ لاَ يَجْعَلُ إصْبَعَيْهِ فِي أُذُنَيْهِ*
*ذكر هَذَا التَّعْلِيق بِصِيغَة التَّصْحِيح، فَكَأَن ميله إِلَيْهِ**.* *وَرَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن وَكِيع**:* *حَدثنَا سُفْيَان عَن نسير قَالَ: رَأَيْت ابْن عمر يُؤذن على بعير،**قَالَ سُفْيَان**:* *فَقلت لَهُ: رَأَيْته يَجْعَل أَصَابِعه فِي أُذُنَيْهِ؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا. ونسير،**بِضَم النُّون وَفتح السِّين الْمُهْملَة**:* *ابْن ذعلوق،**بِضَم الذَّال الْمُعْجَمَة وَسُكُون الْعين الْمُهْملَة وَضم اللَّام وَفِي آخِره قَاف**:* *أَبُو طعمة**.*
*وَقَالَ إبْرَاهِيمُ**:* *لاَ بَأسَ أنْ يُؤَذِّن عَلَى غَيرِ وُضُوءٍ*
*

*
*..........*
*(5/149)*
*الَ لي عَطاء: حق وَسنة مسنونة أَن لَا يُؤذن الْمُؤَذّن إلاَّ متوضأ، هُوَ من الصَّلَاة، هُوَ فَاتِحَة الصَّلَاة، وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي** (**مُصَنفه**) :* *عَن مُحَمَّد بن عبد الله الْأَسدي، عَن معقل بن عبيد الله، عَن عَطاء أَنه كره أَن يُؤذن الرجل وَهُوَ على غير وضوء، وَقد جَاءَت هَذِه اللَّفْظَة مَرْفُوعَة،**وَذكرهَا أَبُو الشَّيْخ عَن أبي عَاصِم**:* *حَدثنَا هِشَام بن عمار حَدثنَا الْوَلِيد بن مُسلم عَن مُعَاوِيَة عَن يحيى عَن الزُّهْرِيّ عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**قَالَ**:* *لَا يُؤذن*
*إِلَّا متوضىء**) .* *وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *كَذَا رَوَاهُ مُعَاوِيَة بن يحيى الصَّدَفِي وَهُوَ ضَعِيف،**وَالصَّحِيح رِوَايَة يُونُس وَغَيره عَن الزُّهْرِيّ مُرْسلا وَلما ذكر التِّرْمِذِيّ حَدِيث يُونُس قَالَ**:* *هَذَا أصح، يَعْنِي من الحَدِيث الْمَرْفُوع الَّذِي عِنْده من حَدِيث الزُّهْرِيّ عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة،**وَعند أبي الشَّيْخ من حَدِيث عبد الْجَبَّار بن وَائِل عَن أَبِيه قَالَ**:* *حق وَسنة مسنونة أَن لَا يُؤذن إلاَّ وَهُوَ طَاهِر. وَقَالَهُ عَليّ بن عبد الله بن عَبَّاس، وَرَوَاهُ عَن أَبِيه أَيْضا مَرْفُوعا، وَعند ابْن أبي شيبَة أَمر مُجَاهِد مؤذنه أَنه لَا يُؤذن حَتَّى يتَوَضَّأ**.*
*........*
*(5/150)*
*أخرجه الغساني فِي الصَّلَاة عَن مَحْمُود بن غيلَان عَن وَكِيع عَنهُ نَحوه، وَرِوَايَة وَكِيع عَن سُفْيَان عِنْد مُسلم أتم من رِوَايَة البُخَارِيّ فَإِنَّهُ أوردهُ مُخْتَصرا،**وفيهَا**: (**فَجعلت أتتبع فَاه هَهُنَا وَهَهُنَا يَمِينا وَشمَالًا يَقُول: حَيّ على الصَّلَاة حَيّ على الْفَلاح**) .* *وَفِيه تَقْيِيد الِالْتِفَات فِي الْأَذَان وَأَن مَحَله عِنْد الحيعلتين،**وَبَوَّبَ عَلَيْهِ ابْن خُزَيْمَة**:* *انحراف الْمُؤَذّن عِنْد قَوْله: حَيّ على الصَّلَاة حَيّ على الْفَلاح، بفمه لَا بِبدنِهِ كُله**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَإِنَّمَا يُمكن الانحراف بالفم بانحراف الْوَجْه*
*.........*
*(5/150)*
*وَفِي هَذِه اللَّفْظَة اخْتِلَاف،**فَعِنْدَ أبي نعيم الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ّ**: (**وَمَا فاتكم فاقضوا**)* *، وَكَذَا ذكرهَا الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ من حَدِيث شَيبَان عَن يحيى، وَفِي رِوَايَة أبي دَاوُد من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة،** (**فَمَا أدركتم فصلوا، وَمَا فاتكم فَأتمُّوا**)* *، وَكَذَا هُوَ فِي أَكثر رِوَايَات مُسلم**.* *وَفِي رِوَايَة**: (**فَاقْض مَا سَبَقَك**)* *،**وَفِي رِوَايَة لأبي دَاوُد**: (**فاقضوا مَا سبقكم**)* *،**وَعند أَحْمد من حَدِيث ابْن عُيَيْنَة عَن الزُّهْرِيّ عَن سعيد عَنهُ**: (**وَمَا فاتكم فاقضوا**) .* *وَفِي** (**الْمحلى**) :* *من حَدِيث ابْن جريج عَن عَطاء عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة أَنه قَالَ**: (**إِذا كَانَ أحدكُم مُقبلا إِلَى الصَّلَاة فليمش على رسله، فَإِنَّهُ فِي صَلَاة، فَمَا أدْرك فَليصل، وَمَا فَاتَهُ فليقض،**بعد مَا قَالَ عَطاء**:* *وَإِنِّي لَا أصنعه**)*
*خْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي الْقَضَاء والإتمام الْمَذْكُورين: هَل هما بِمَعْنى وَاحِد أَو بمعنيين؟**وترتب على ذَلِك خلاف فِيمَا يُدْرِكهُ الدَّاخِل مَعَ الإِمَام**:* *هَل هُوَ فِي أول صلَاته أَو آخرهَا؟**على أَرْبَعَة أَقْوَال**:* *أَحدهَا: أَنه أول صلَاته وَأَنه يكون بانيا عَلَيْهِ فِي الْأَفْعَال والأقوال، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي وَإِسْحَاق وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ، وَهُوَ مَرْوِيّ عَن عَليّ وَابْن الْمسيب وَالْحسن وَعَطَاء وَمَكْحُول، وَرِوَايَة عَن مَالك وَأحمد،**وَاسْتَدَلُّوا بقوله**: (**وَمَا فاتكم فَأتمُّوا**)* *، لِأَن لفظ إلاتمام وَاقع على باقٍ من شَيْء*
*الثَّانِي**:* *أَنه أول صلَاته بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى الْأَفْعَال فيبنى عَلَيْهَا، وَآخِرهَا بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى الْأَقْوَال فيقضيها، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال عَنهُ**:* *مَا أدْرك فَهُوَ أول صلَاته إلاَّ أَنه يقْضِي مثل الَّذِي فَاتَهُ من الْقِرَاءَة بِأم الْقُرْآن وَسورَة،**وَقَالَ سَحْنُون**:* *هَذَا الَّذِي لم يعرف خِلَافه دَلِيله مَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ من حَدِيث قَتَادَة: أَن عَليّ بن أبي طَالب قَالَ**: (**مَا أدْركْت مَعَ الإِمَام فَهُوَ أول صَلَاتك، واقض مَا سَبَقَك بِهِ من الْقُرْآن**) .*
*الثَّالِث**:* *أَن مَا أدْرك فَهُوَ أول صلَاته إلاَّ أَنه يقْرَأ فِيهَا. بِالْحَمْد وَسورَة مَعَ الإِمَام، وَإِذا قَامَ للْقَضَاء قضى بِالْحَمْد وَحدهَا، لِأَنَّهُ آخر صلَاته، وَهُوَ قَول الْمُزنِيّ وَإِسْحَاق وَأهل الظَّاهِر**.*
*الرَّابِع**:* *أَنه آخر صلَاته وَأَنه يكون قَاضِيا فِي الْأَفْعَال والأقوال، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة، وسُفْيَان وَمُجاهد وَابْن سِيرِين**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *الْأَشْبَه بمذهبنا وَمذهب أبي حنيفَة أَنه آخر صلَاته،**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن ابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عمر وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَالشعْبِيّ وَأبي قلَابَة، وَرَوَاهُ ابْن الْقَاسِم عَن مَالك، وَهُوَ قَول أَشهب وَابْن الْمَاجشون، وَاخْتَارَهُ ابْن حبيب،**وَاسْتَدَلُّوا على ذَلِك بقوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**وَمَا فاتكم فاقضوا**) .*
*..........*
*(5/153)*
*ن الْمُقْتَدِي إِذا لحق الإِمَام وَهُوَ فِي الرُّكُوع فَلَو شرع مَعَه مَا لم يرفع رَأسه يصير مدْركا لتِلْك الرَّكْعَة، فَإِذا شرع وَقد رفع رَأسه لَا يكون مدْركا لتِلْك الرَّكْعَة، وَلَو ركع الْمُقْتَدِي قبل الإِمَام فَلحقه الإِمَام قبل قِيَامه يجوز عندنَا خلافًا لزفَر، رَحمَه الله*
*.............*
*(5/154)*
*وَقد اخْتلف السّلف مَتى يقوم النَّاس إِلَى الصَّلَاة؟ فَذهب مَالك وَجُمْهُور الْعلمَاء إِلَى أَنه لَيْسَ لقيامهم حد، وَلَكِن اسْتحبَّ عامتهم الْقيام إِذا أَخذ الْمُؤَذّن فِي الْإِقَامَة، وَكَانَ أنس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**يقوم إِذا قَالَ الْمُؤَذّن**:* *قد قَامَت الصَّلَاة وَكبر الإِمَام، وَحَكَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن سُوَيْد بن غَفلَة، وَكَذَا قيس بن أبي حَازِم وَحَمَّاد،**وَعَن سعيد بن الْمسيب وَعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز**:* *إِذا قَالَ الْمُؤَذّن: الله إكبر، وَجب الْقيام،**وَإِذا قَالَ**:* *حَيّ على الصَّلَاة، اعتدلت الصُّفُوف،**وَإِذا قَالَ**:* *لَا إِلَه إِلَّا الله، كبر الإِمَام**.* *وَذَهَبت عَامَّة الْعلمَاء إِلَى أَنه**:* *لَا يكبر حَتَّى يفرغ الْمُؤَذّن من الْإِقَامَة*
*.........*
*(5/155)*
*وقالَ الحَسَنُ إنْ مَنَعَتْهُ أُمُّهُ عَنِ العِشَاءِ فِي الجَماعَةِ شَفَقَةً لَمْ يُطِعْهَا*
*لم يذكر صَاحب** (**التَّلْوِيح**)* *وَلَا صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**)* *وصل هَذَا الْأَثر مَعَ كَثْرَة تتبع صَاحب** (**التَّلْوِيح**)* *لمثل هَذَا، واتساع اطِّلَاعه فِي هَذَا الْبَاب، وَذكر بَعضهم أَنه وجد مَعْنَاهُ، بل أتم مِنْهُ، وأصرح، فِي كتاب** (**الصّيام**)* *للحسين بن الْحسن الْمروزِي بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح: عَن الْحسن فِي رجل يَصُوم، يَعْنِي تَطَوّعا فتأمره أمه أَن يفْطر**.* *قَالَ**:* *فليفطر، وَلَا قَضَاء عَلَيْهِ وَله أجر الصَّوْم وَأجر الْبر*
*..........*
*(5/161)*
*وَقَالَ صَاحب التَّلْوِيح اخْتلف فِي صَلَاة الْجَمَاعَة هَل هِيَ شَرط فِي صِحَة الصَّلَاة كَمَا قَالَ دَاوُد بن عَليّ وَأحمد بن حَنْبَل أَو فرض على الْأَعْيَان كَمَا قَالَه جمَاعَة من الْعلمَاء ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن الْمُنْذر وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأبي ثَوْر وَهُوَ الصَّحِيح عِنْد أَحْمد وَقَالَ فِي شرح الْمُهَذّب وَقيل أَنه قَول للشَّافِعِيّ وَعَن أَحْمد وَاجِبَة لَيست بِشَرْط وَقيل سنة مُؤَكدَة كَمَا قَالَه الْقَدُورِيّ وَفِي شرح الْهِدَايَة عَامَّة مَشَايِخنَا أَنَّهَا وَاجِبَة وَقد سَمَّاهَا بعض أَصْحَابنَا سنة مُؤَكدَة وَفِي الْمُفِيد الْجَمَاعَة وَاجِبَة وتسميتها سنة لوُجُوبهَا بِالسنةِ وَفِي الْبَدَائِع إِذا فَاتَتْهُ الْجَمَاعَة لَا يجب عَلَيْهِ الطّلب فِي مَسْجِد آخر بِلَا خلاف بَين أَصْحَابنَا لَكِن إِن أَتَى مَسْجِدا يَرْجُو إِدْرَاك الْجَمَاعَة فِيهِ فَحسن وَإِن صلى فِي مَسْجِد حيه فَحسن وَعَن الْقَدُورِيّ يجمع بأَهْله وَفِي التُّحْفَة إِنَّمَا تجب على من قدر عَلَيْهَا من غير*
*حرج وَتسقط بالعذر فَلَا تجب على الْمَرِيض وَلَا على الْأَعْمَى والزمن وَنَحْوهم*
*وَقيل فرض كِفَايَة وَهُوَ اخْتِيَار الطَّحَاوِيّ والكرخي وَغَيرهمَا وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي الْمُخْتَار وَقيل سنة وَفِي الْجَوَاهِر عَن مَالك هِيَ سنة مُؤَكدَة وَقيل فرض كِفَايَة وَاسْتدلَّ من قَالَ بفرضية عينهَا بِحَدِيث الْبَاب وَقَالَ لَو كَانَت فرض كِفَايَة لَكَانَ قيام النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَأَصْحَابه بهَا كَافِيا وَلَو كَانَت سنة فتارك السّنة لَا يحرق عَلَيْهِ بَيته*
*بِمَا فِي صَحِيح مُسلم** "* *أَن أعمى قَالَ يَا رَسُول الله لَيْسَ لي قَائِد يقودني إِلَى الْمَسْجِد قَالَ هَل تسمع النداء قَالَ نعم قَالَ فأجب** "* *وخرجه أَبُو عبد الله فِي مُسْتَدْركه من حَدِيث عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عَبَّاس عَن ابْن أم مَكْتُوم** "* *قلت يَا رَسُول الله إِن الْمَدِينَة كَثِيرَة الْهَوَام وَالسِّبَاع قَالَ تسمع حَيّ على الصَّلَاة حَيّ على الْفَلاح قَالَ نعم قَالَ فَحَيَّهَلا** "* *وَقَالَ صَحِيح الْإِسْنَاد*
*.........*
*(5/170)*
*وَفِي رِوَايَة أبي دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَابْن حبَان وَالْحَاكِم،**من حَدِيث جَابر بن عتِيك مَرْفُوعا**: (**الشَّهَادَة سَبْعَة سوى الْقَتْل فِي سَبِيل الله: المطعون والغريق وَصَاحب الْجنب والمبطون وَصَاحب الْحَرِيق وَالَّذِي يَمُوت تَحت الْهدم وَالْمَرْأَة تَمُوت بِجمع**) .* *وَفِي حَدِيث ابْن مَاجَه،**من حَدِيث عِكْرِمَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس مَرْفُوعا**: (**موت الْغَرِيب شَهَادَة**)* *، وَإِسْنَاده ضَعِيف. وروى سُوَيْد بن سعيد الحدثاني عَن عَليّ بن مسْهر عَن أبي يحيى القَتَّات، عَن مُجَاهِد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**من عشق فعف وكتمه ثمَّ مَاتَ مَاتَ شَهِيدا**) .* *وَقد أنكرهُ على سُوَيْد الْأَئِمَّة، قَالَه ابْن عدي فِي كَامِله، وَكَذَا أنكرهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ وَابْن طَاهِر،**وَقَالَ ابْن حبَان**:* *من روى مثل هَذَا عَن عَليّ بن مسْهر تجب مجانبة رِوَايَته، وسُويد بن سعيد هَذَا وَإِن كَانَ مُسلم أخرج لَهُ فِي صَحِيحه فقد اعتذر مُسلم عَن ذَلِك،**وَقَالَ**:* *إِنَّه لم يَأْخُذ عَنهُ إلاَّ مَا كَانَ عَالِيا وتوبع عَلَيْهِ، وَلأَجل هَذَا أعرض عَن مثل هَذَا الحَدِيث،**وَذكر ابْن عَسَاكِر عَن ابْن عَبَّاس فِي تعداد الشُّهَدَاء**:* *الشريق وَمَا أكله السَّبع**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *الشُّهَدَاء فِي الصَّحِيح: خَمْسَة،**وَفِي رِوَايَة مَالك**:* *سَبْعَة،**وَمَعَ رِوَايَة ابْن مَاجَه عَن ابْن عَبَّاس تكون**:* *ثَمَانِيَة،**وَمَعَ رِوَايَة سُوَيْد بن غَفلَة عَن بن عَبَّاس**:* *تِسْعَة، وَفِي رِوَايَة ابْن عَسَاكِر عَنهُ يكون أحد عشر؟**قلت**:* *لَا تنَاقض بَينهَا لِأَن الِاخْتِلَاف فِي الْعدَد بِحَسب اخْتِلَاف الْوَحْي على النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،*
*.........*
*(5/171*)*
*فِي** (**الْمُغنِي**) :* *إِذا مَاتَ فِي المعترك: فَإِنَّهُ لَا يغسل، رِوَايَة وَاحِدَة، وَهُوَ قَول أَكثر أهل الْعلم،**وَلَا نعلم فِيهِ خلافًا إلاَّ عَن [قعالحسن [/ قع و [قعابن الْمسيب [/ قع فَإِنَّهُمَا قَالَا**:* *يغسل الشَّهِيد وَلَا يعْمل بِهِ، وَيصلى عَلَيْهِ عندنَا، وَهُوَ قَول بن عَبَّاس وَابْن الزبير وَعتبَة ابْن عَامر وَعِكْرِمَة وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَمَكْحُول وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ والمزني وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة، واختارها الْخلال،**وَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَإِسْحَاق**:* *لَا يصلى عَلَيْهِ، وَهُوَ قَول أهل الْمَدِينَة. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي** (**شرح الْمُهَذّب**) :* *الْجَزْم بِتَحْرِيم الصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *إِن شاؤا صلوا عَلَيْهِ وَإِن شاؤا تركوها**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *فَإِن قلت: الشَّهِيد حكمه أَن لَا يغسل وَلَا يصلى عَلَيْهِ، وَهَذَا الحكم غير ثَابت فِي الْأَرْبَعَة الأول بالِاتِّفَاقِ؟**قلت**:* *مَعْنَاهُ أَنه يكون لَهُم فِي الْآخِرَة مثل ثَوَاب الشُّهَدَاء،**قَالُوا**:* *الشُّهَدَاء على ثَلَاثَة أَقسَام: شَهِيد الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة، وَهُوَ من مَاتَ فِي قتال الْكفَّار بِسَبَبِهِ. وشهيد الْآخِرَة دون أَحْكَام الدُّنْيَا، وهم هَؤُلَاءِ المذكورون. وشهيد الدُّنْيَا دون الْآخِرَة، وَهُوَ من قتل مُدبرا أَو غل فِي الْغَنِيمَة أَو قَاتل لغَرَض دنياوي لَا لإعلاء كلمة الله تَعَالَى**.*
*..............*
*(5/174)*
*ثنان فَمَا فَوْقهمَا جمَاعَة. وَهُوَ لفظ حَدِيث ورد من طرق ضَعِيفَة، مِنْهَا مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن مَاجَه فِي سنَنه من حَدِيث الرّبيع بن بدر عَن أَبِيه عَن جده عَن عَمْرو بن جَراد عَن أبي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**اثْنَان فَمَا فَوْقهمَا جمَاعَة**)* *، وَقَالَ ابْن حزم فِي** (**كتاب الْأَحْكَام**) :* *هَذَا خبر سَاقِط. وَمِنْهَا مَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ من حَدِيث سعيد بن أبي زَرْبِي، وَهُوَ ضَعِيف،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا ثَابت عَن أنس ... فَذكره بِمثلِهِ، وَمِنْهَا مَا رَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ من حَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده ... مثله،**قَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *لَا يَصح. وَمِنْهَا مَا رُوِيَ فِي** (**الْكَامِل**)* *للجرجاني من حَدِيث الحكم بن عُمَيْر مَرْفُوعا مثله** ...* *،**وَفِي سَنَده**:* *عِيسَى بن طهْمَان، وَهُوَ مُنكر الحَدِيث**.*
*..........*
*(5/177)*
*(**يظلهم الله**)* *،**جملَة فِي مَحل الرّفْع على أَنَّهَا خبر للمبتدأ أَعنِي قَوْله**: (**سَبْعَة**) .* *وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *إِضَافَة الظل إِلَى الله إِضَافَة ملك،**وكل ظله فَهُوَ ملكه قلت**:* *إِضَافَة الظل إِلَيْهِ إِضَافَة تشريف ليحصل امتياز هَذَا عَن غَيره،**كَمَا يُقَال للكعبة**:* *بَيت الله، مَعَ أَن الْمَسَاجِد كلهَا ملكه. وَأما الظل الْحَقِيقِيّ فَالله تَعَالَى منزه عَنهُ، لِأَنَّهُ من خَواص الْأَجْسَام،**وَيُقَال**:* *المُرَاد ظلّ الْعَرْش، وَيُؤَيِّدهُ مَا رَوَاهُ سعيد بن مَنْصُور بِإِسْنَاد حسن من حَدِيث سلمَان،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**: (**سَبْعَة يظلهم الله فِي ظلّ عَرْشه**)* *فَذكر الحَدِيث،**ثمَّ كَونهم فِي ظلّ عَرْشه يسْتَلْزم مَا ذكره بَعضهم من أَن معنى**: (**يظلهم الله**)* *، يسترهم فِي ستره وَرَحمته**.* *تَقول الْعَرَب**:* *أَنا فِي ظلّ فلَان،**أَي**:* *فِي ستره وكنفه،**وتسمي الْعَرَب اللَّيْل**:* *ظلاً، لبرده،**وَيُقَال المُرَاد من الظل**:* *ظلّ طُوبَى أَو ظلّ الْجنَّة،**وَيرد هَذَا قَوْله**: (**يَوْم لَا ظلّ إلاَّ ظله**)*
*.........*
*(5/178)*
*ثمَّ إعلم أَن أَكثر الرِّوَايَات فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث فِي البُخَارِيّ وَغَيره**: (**حَتَّى لَا تعلم شِمَاله مَا تنْفق يَمِينه**)* *، وَوَقع فِي** (**صَحِيح مُسلم**)* *مقلوبا،**وَهُوَ**:* *حَتَّى لَا تعلم يَمِينه مَا تنْفق شِمَاله**.* *وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *هَكَذَا فِي جَمِيع النّسخ الَّتِي وصلت إِلَيْنَا من** (**صَحِيح مُسلم**)* *مقلوبا،**وَالصَّوَاب الأول قلت**:* *لِأَن السُّنَّة الْمَعْهُودَة إِعْطَاء الصَّدَقَة بِالْيَمِينِ،**وَقد ترْجم عَلَيْهِ البُخَارِيّ فِي الزَّكَاة**:* *بَاب الصَّدَقَة بِالْيَمِينِ،**قَالَ**:* *وَيُشبه أَن يكون الْوَهم فِيهِ مِمَّن دون مُسلم،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *لَيْسَ الْوَهم فِيهِ مِمَّن دون مُسلم وَلَا مِنْهُ،**بل هُوَ من شَيْخه أَو شيخ شَيْخه**:* *يحيى الْقطَّان، وَقد طول الْكَلَام فِيهِ، وَلَا يُنكر الْوَهم من مُسلم وَلَا مِمَّن هُوَ دونه أَو فَوْقه، وَيُمكن أَن يكون هَذَا الْقلب من الْكَاتِب واستمرت الروَاة عَلَيْهِ**.*
*
...............*
*(5/179)*
*وَقيل لِابْنِ عَبَّاس**:* *رجل كثير الصَّلَاة كثير الْقيام يقارف بعض الْأَشْيَاء، وَرجل يُصَلِّي الْمَكْتُوبَة ويصوم مَعَ السَّلامَة**.* *قَالَ**:* *لَا أعدل بالسلامة شَيْئا،**قَالَ تَعَالَى**: {**وَالَّذين يجتنبون كَبَائِر الْإِثْم وَالْفَوَاحِش إلاَّ اللمم**}*
*.........*
*(5/184)*
*وَاسْتدلَّ من أجَاز ذَلِك بقوله تَعَالَى** {**وَلَا تُبْطِلُوا أَعمالكُم**}* *وَبِمَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ من طَرِيق حجاج بن نصير عَن عباد بن كثير عَن لَيْث عَن عَطاء عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة أَن رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - قَالَ** "* *إِذا أُقِيمَت الصَّلَاة فَلَا صَلَاة إِلَّا الْمَكْتُوبَة إِلَّا رَكْعَتي الْفجْر** "* *قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ هَذِه الزِّيَادَة لَا أصل لَهَا وحجاج وَعباد ضعيفان** (**قلت**)* *قَالَ يَعْقُوب بن شيبَة سَأَلت ابْن معِين عَن حجاج بن نصير الفساطيطي الْبَصْرِيّ فَقَالَ صَدُوق وَذكره ابْن حبَان فِي الثِّقَات وَعباد بن كثير كَانَ من الصَّالِحين وَعَن ابْن مَسْعُود أَنه دخل الْمَسْجِد وَقد أُقِيمَت صَلَاة الصُّبْح فَرَكَعَ رَكْعَتي الْفجْر إِلَى أسطوانة بِمحضر حُذَيْفَة وَأبي مُوسَى قَالَ ابْن بطال وروى مثله عَن عمر بن الْخطاب وَأبي الدَّرْدَاء وَابْن عَبَّاس رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم وَعَن ابْن عمر أَنه أَتَى الْمَسْجِد لصَلَاة الصُّبْح فَوجدَ الإِمَام يُصَلِّي فَدخل بَيت حَفْصَة فصلى رَكْعَتَيْنِ ثمَّ دخل فِي صَلَاة الإِمَام وَعند ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن إِبْرَاهِيم كَانَ يَقُول إِن بَقِي من صَلَاتك شَيْء فأتممه وَعنهُ إِذا افتتحت الصَّلَاة تَطَوّعا وأقيمت الصَّلَاة فَأَتمَّ الثَّانِي من الْوُجُوه فِي حِكْمَة إِنْكَار النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - الصَّلَاة عِنْد إِقَامَة الْفَرْض فَقَالَ عِيَاض لِئَلَّا يَتَطَاوَل الزَّمَان فيظن وُجُوبهَا وَيُؤَيِّدهُ قَوْله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فِيمَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم من حَدِيث إِبْرَاهِيم بن سعد** "* *يُوشك أحدكُم أَن يُصَلِّي الصُّبْح أَرْبعا** "* 
*.......*
*(5/187)*
*عِنْد التِّرْمِذِيّ**: (**صلى خلف أبي بكر فِي مَرضه الَّذِي مَاتَ فِيهِ قَاعِدا**) .* *وَقَالَ**:* *حسن صَحِيح غَرِيب،**وَعِنْده من حَدِيث أنس**: (**صلى فِي مَرضه خلف أبي بكر قَاعِدا فِي ثوب متوشحا بِهِ**) .* *وَقَالَ**:* *حسن صَحِيح**.* *زَاد النَّسَائِيّ**:* *وَهِي آخر صَلَاة صلاهَا مَعَ الْقَوْم**.* *قَالَ ابْن حبَان**:* *خَالف شُعْبَة زَائِدَة بن قدامَة فِي متن هَذَا الْخَبَر عَن مُوسَى، فَجعل شُعْبَة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَأْمُوما حَيْثُ صلى قَاعِدا، وَالْقَوْم قيام، وَجعله زَائِدَة إِمَامًا حَيْثُ صلى قَاعِدا وَالْقَوْم قيام، وهما متقنان حَافِظَانِ*
*وَلَيْسَ بَين حديثيهما تضَاد وَلَا تهاتر وَلَا نَاسخ وَلَا مَنْسُوخ، بل مُجمل مُفَسّر. وَإِذا ضم بَعْضهَا إِلَى بعض بَطل التضاد بَينهمَا، وَاسْتعْمل كل خبر فِي مَوْضِعه. بَيَان ذَلِك أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى فِي علته صَلَاتَيْنِ فِي الْمَسْجِد جمَاعَة لَا صَلَاة وَاحِدَة،**فِي إِحْدَاهمَا**:* *كَانَ إِمَامًا، وَفِي الْأُخْرَى كَانَ مَأْمُوما،**وَالدَّلِيل على أَن ذَلِك فِي خبر عبد الله بن جريج**:* *بَين رجلَيْنِ أَحدهمَا الْعَبَّاس وَالْآخر عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**.* *وَفِي خبر مَسْرُوق**:* *خرج بَين بَرِيرَة ونوبة، فَهَذَا يدلك على أَنَّهَا كَانَت صَلَاتَيْنِ لَا صَلَاة وَاحِدَة، وَكَذَلِكَ التَّوْفِيق بَين كَلَام نعيم بن أبي هِنْد، وَبَين كَلَام عَاصِم بن أبي النجُود فِي متن خبر أبي وَائِل،**فَإِن فِيهِ**: (**وَجِيء بِنَبِي لله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَوضع بحذاء أبي بكر فِي الصَّفّ**)* *قَالَ أَبُو حَاتِم: فِي هَذِه الصَّلَاة كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَأْمُوما وَصلى قَاعِدا خلف أبي بكر، فَإِن عَاصِمًا جعل أَبَا بكر مَأْمُوما وَجعل نعيم أَبَا بكر إِمَامًا، وهما ثقتان حَافِظَانِ متقنان. وَذكر أَبُو حَاتِم أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خرج بَين الجاريتين إِلَى الْبَاب، وَمن الْبَاب أَخذه الْعَبَّاس وَعلي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، حَتَّى دخلا بِهِ الْمَسْجِد، وَذكر الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي** (**سنَنه**) : (**خرج رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يهادي بَين الرجلَيْن: أُسَامَة وَالْفضل، حَتَّى صلى خلف أبي بكر**)* *، فِيمَا ذكره السُّهيْلي، وَزعم بعض النَّاس أَن طَرِيق الْجمع أَنهم كَانُوا يتناوبون الْأَخْذ بِيَدِهِ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَكَانَ الْعَبَّاس ألزمهم بِيَدِهِ، وَأُولَئِكَ يتناوبونها،**فَذكرت عَائِشَة أَكْثَرهم مُلَازمَة ليده وَهُوَ**:* *الْعَبَّاس، وعبرت عَن أحد المتناوبين بِرَجُل آخر*

*........*
*(5/189)*
*الَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *تَأَوَّلَه بَعضهم على أَنه قَالَه تواضعا وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، بل قَالَه للْعُذْر الْمَذْكُور، وَهُوَ أَنه رَقِيق الْقلب كثير الْبكاء، فخشي أَن لَا يسمع النَّاس**.* *وَقيل**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يكون، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فهم من الْإِمَامَة الصُّغْرَى الْإِمَامَة الْكُبْرَى، وَعلم مَا فِي تحملهَا من الْخطر، وَعلم قُوَّة عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، على ذَلِك فاختاره. وَيُؤَيِّدهُ أَنه عِنْد الْبيعَة أَشَارَ عَلَيْهِم أَن يبايعوه أَو يبايعوا أَبَا عُبَيْدَة بن الْجراح**.*
*............*
*(5/192)*
*اخْتلفت الرِّوَايَات: هَل كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الإِمَام أَو أَبُو بكر الصّديق؟**فجماعة قَالُوا**:* *الَّذِي رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم من حَدِيث عَائِشَة صَرِيح فِي أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ الإِمَام إِذا جلس عَن يسَار أبي بكر،**وَلقَوْله**: (**فَكَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يُصَلِّي بِالنَّاسِ جَالِسا وَأَبُو بكر قَائِما يَقْتَدِي بِهِ**)* *، وَكَانَ أَبُو بكر مبلغا لِأَنَّهُ لَا يجوز أَن يكون للنَّاس إمامان**.* *وَجَمَاعَة قَالُوا**:* *كَانَ أَبُو بكر هُوَ الإِمَام،**لما رَوَاهُ شُعْبَة عَن الْأَعْمَش عَن إِبْرَاهِيم عَن الْأسود عَن عَائِشَة**: (**أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى خلف أبي بكر**)* *وَفِي رِوَايَة مَسْرُوق عَنْهَا**: (**أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى خلف أبي بكر جَالِسا فِي مَرضه الَّذِي توفّي فِيهِ، وَرُوِيَ حَدِيث عَائِشَة بطرق كَثِيرَة فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ وَغَيرهمَا، وَفِيه اضْطِرَاب غير قَادِح**.* *وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *لَا تعَارض فِي أحاديثها، فَإِن الصَّلَاة الَّتِي كَانَ فِيهَا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِمَامًا هِيَ صَلَاة الظّهْر يَوْم السبت أَو يَوْم الْأَحَد، وَالَّتِي كَانَ فِيهَا مَأْمُوما هِيَ صَلَاة الصُّبْح من يَوْم الْإِثْنَيْنِ. وَهِي آخر صَلَاة صلاهَا صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حَتَّى خرج من الدُّنْيَا**.* *وَقَالَ نعيم بن أبي هِنْد**:* *الْأَخْبَار الَّتِي وَردت فِي هَذِه الْقِصَّة كلهَا صَحِيحَة، وَلَيْسَ فِيهَا تعَارض، فَإِن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى فِي مَرضه الَّذِي مَاتَ فِيهِ صَلَاتَيْنِ فِي الْمَسْجِد، فِي إِحْدَاهمَا كَانَ إِمَامًا، وَفِي الْأُخْرَى كَانَ مَأْمُوما**.* *وَقَالَ الضياء الْمَقْدِسِي وَابْن نَاصِر**:* *صَحَّ وَثَبت أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى خَلفه مقتديا بِهِ فِي مَرضه الَّذِي توفّي فِيهِ ثَلَاث مَرَّات، وَلَا يُنكر ذَلِك إلاَّ جَاهِل لَا علم لَهُ بالرواية**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِن ذَلِك كَانَ مرَّتَيْنِ جمعا بَين الْأَحَادِيث، وَبِه جزم ابْن حبَان**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *الْآثَار الصِّحَاح على أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هُوَ الإِمَام**.*
*...........*
*(5/193)*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *ثَبت أَيْضا أَنه، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**جَاءَ بَين رجلَيْنِ أَحدهمَا أُسَامَة وَأَيْضًا أَن الْفضل بن عَبَّاس كَانَ آخِذا بِيَدِهِ الْكَرِيمَة فوجهه أَن يُقَال**:* *إِن الثَّلَاثَة كَانُوا يتناوبون فِي الْأَخْذ بِيَدِهِ الْكَرِيمَة، وَكَانَ الْعَبَّاس يلازم الْأَخْذ بِالْيَدِ الْأُخْرَى، وأكرموا الْعَبَّاس باختصاصه بِيَدِهِ واستمرارها لَهُ لما لَهُ من السن والعمومة وَغَيرهمَا، فَلذَلِك ذكرته عَائِشَة مُسَمّى صَرِيحًا وأبهمت الرجل الآخر، إِذْ لم يكن أحدهم ملازما فِي جَمِيع الطَّرِيق وَلَا معظمه، بِخِلَاف الْعَبَّاس. انْتهى**.*
*......*
*(5/194)*
*اسْتِحْبَاب صَلَاة الضُّحَى، لِأَن أنسا أخبر أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلاهَا، وَلَكِن مَا رَآهَا إلاَّ يَوْمئِذٍ،**يَعْنِي**:* *يَوْم كَانَ فِي منزل رجل من الْأَنْصَار. وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أم هانىء بنت أبي طَالب،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**: (**ان رَسُول الله صلى يَوْم الْفَتْح سبْحَة الضُّحَى ثَمَان رَكْعَات يسلم فِي كل رَكْعَتَيْنِ**)* *وَرُوِيَ ايضا عَن عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا** (**أَن عبد الله بن شَقِيق سَأَلَهَا: هَل كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يُصَلِّي الضُّحَى؟**قَالَت**:* *لَا إلاَّ أَن يَجِيء من مغيبه**)* *الحَدِيث. وَأخرجه البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ مطولا ومختصرا، وَالْجمع بَين حَدِيث عَائِشَة فِي نفي صلَاته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الضُّحَى وإثباتها هُوَ أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يُصليهَا فِي بعض الْأَوْقَات لفضلها، وَيَتْرُكهَا فِي بَعْضهَا خشيَة أَن تفرض*
*قد صَحَّ عَن ابْن عمر أَنه قَالَ فِي الضُّحَى: هِيَ بِدعَة قلت: هُوَ مَحْمُول على أَن صلَاتهَا فِي الْمَسْجِد والتظاهر بهَا، كَمَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَهُ بِدعَة، لَا أَن أَصْلهَا فِي الْبيُوت وَنَحْوهَا مَذْمُوم،**أَو يُقَال**:* *قَوْله: بِدعَة أَي: الْمُوَاظبَة عَلَيْهَا، لِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يواظب عَلَيْهَا خشيَة أَن تفرض**.* *وَقد يُقَال**:* *إِن ابْن عمر لم يبلغهُ فعل النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الضُّحَى وَأمره بهَا، وَكَيف مَا كَانَ، فجمهور الْعلمَاء على اسْتِحْبَاب الضُّحَى، وَإِنَّمَا نقل التَّوَقُّف فِيهَا عَن ابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عمر**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن أبي شيبَة**:* *حَدثنَا وَكِيع حَدثنَا شُعْبَة عَن تَوْبَة الْعَنْبَري عَن مُورق الْعجلِيّ،**قَالَ**:* *قلت لِابْنِ عمر: أَتُصَلِّي الضُّحَى؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا**.* *قلت**:* *صلاهَا عمر؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا**.* *قلت**:* *صلاهَا أَبُو بكر؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا**.* *قلت**:* *صلاهَا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا أخال*
*........*
*(5/196)*
*وَزعم ابْن حبَان فِي** (**صَحِيحه**) :* *أَنه تتبع الْأَعْذَار الْمَانِعَة من إتْيَان الْجَمَاعَة من السّنَن،**فَوَجَدَهَا عشرا**:* *الْمَرَض الْمَانِع من الْإِتْيَان إِلَيْهَا، وَحُضُور الطَّعَام عِنْد الْمغرب، وَالنِّسْيَان الْعَارِض فِي بعض الْأَحْوَال، وَالسمن المفرط، وَوُجُود الْمَرْء حَاجته فِي نَفسه، وَخَوف الْإِنْسَان على نَفسه وَمَاله فِي طَرِيقه إِلَى الْمَسْجِد، وَالْبرد الشَّديد، والمطر المؤذي، وَوُجُود الظلمَة الَّتِي يخَاف الْمَرْء على نَفسه الْمَشْي فِيهَا، وَأكل الثوم والبصل والكراث*
*.....*
*(5/197)*
*(**فابدأوا**)* *اخْتلفُوا فِي هَذَا الْأَمر، فالجمهور على أَنه للنَّدْب**.* *وَقيل**:* *للْوُجُوب، وَبِه قَالَت الظَّاهِرِيَّة،**وَقَالُوا**:* *لَا يجوز لأحد حضر طَعَامه بَين يَدَيْهِ وَسمع الْإِقَامَة أَن يبْدَأ بِالصَّلَاةِ قبل الْعشَاء، فَإِن فعل فَصلَاته بَاطِلَة، وَالْجُمْهُور على الصِّحَّة وعَلى عدم الْإِقَامَة**.*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *وَقد ظن قوم أَن هَذَا من بَاب تَقْدِيم حَظّ العَبْد على حق الْحق، عز وَجل، وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ صِيَانة لحق الْحق ليدْخل الْعِبَادَة بقلوب غير مَشْغُولَة**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث جَابر،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا تُؤخر الصَّلَاة لطعام وَلَا لغيره**) .* *قلت**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث ضَعِيف، فبالضعيف لَا يعْتَرض على الصَّحِيح، وَلَئِن سلمنَا صِحَّته فَلهُ معنى غير معنى الآخر، بِمَعْنى إِذا وَجَبت*
*ا تُؤخر، وَإِذا كَانَ الْوَقْت بَاقِيا يبْدَأ بالعشاء فَاجْتمع مَعْنَاهُمَا وَلم يتهاترا**.*
*......*
*(5/201)*
*احْتج بِهِ الشَّافِعِي وَقَالَ: إِذا رفع رَأسه من السَّجْدَة الثَّانِيَة يجلس جلْسَة خَفِيفَة ثمَّ ينْهض مُعْتَمدًا يَدَيْهِ على الأَرْض. وَفِي** (**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي هَذِه الجلسة الَّتِي تسمى: جلْسَة الاسْتِرَاحَة، عقيب الْفَرَاغ من الرَّكْعَة الأولى وَالثَّالِثَة،**فَقَالَ بهَا الشَّافِعِي فِي قَول**:* *وَزعم ابْن الْأَثِير أَنَّهَا مُسْتَحبَّة. وَقَالَ فِي** (**الام**) :* *يقوم من السَّجْدَة الثَّانِيَة، وَلم يَأْمر بِالْجُلُوسِ**.* *فَقَالَ بعض أَصْحَابه**:* *إِن ذَلِك على اخْتِلَاف حَالين إِن كَانَ كَبِيرا أَو ضَعِيفا جلس، وإلاَّ لم يجلس**.* *وَقَالَ بعض أَصْحَابه**:* *فِي الْمَسْأَلَة قَولَانِ: أَحدهمَا: لَا يجلس، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالثَّوْري وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن ابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عمر وَابْن عَبَّاس وَعمر وَعلي وَأبي الزِّنَاد وَالنَّخَعِيّ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن قدامَة**:* *وَعَن أَحْمد قَول: إِنَّه يجلس، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَار الْخلال**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِنَّه فصل بَين الضَّعِيف وَغَيره**.* *وَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *وَترك الْجُلُوس عَلَيْهِ أَكثر الْأَحَادِيث**.* *وَقَالَ النُّعْمَان بن أبي عَيَّاش**:* *أدْركْت غير وَاحِد من أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا يجلس**.* *قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *وَعَلِيهِ الْعَمَل عِنْد أهل الْعلم. وَقَالَ أَبُو** (**الزِّنَاد: تِلْكَ السّنة،**وَأَجَابُوا عَن حَدِيث مَالك بن الْحُوَيْرِث بِأَنَّهُ**:* *يحْتَمل ذَلِك أَن يكون بِسَبَب ضعف كَانَ بِهِ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَقَالَ السفاقسي**:* *قَالَ أَبُو عبد الْملك: كَيفَ ذهب هَذَا الَّذِي أَخذ بِهِ الشَّافِعِي على أهل الْمَدِينَة وَالنَّبِيّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يُصَلِّي بهم عشر سِنِين، وَصلى بهم أَبُو بكر وَعمر وَعُثْمَان وَالصَّحَابَة والتابعون؟ فَأَيْنَ كَانَ يذهب عَلَيْهِم هَذَا الْمَذْهَب؟**قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *وَالنَّظَر يُوجب أَنه لَيْسَ بَين السُّجُود وَالْقِيَام جُلُوس، لِأَن من شَأْن الصَّلَاة التَّكْبِير فِيهَا والتحميد عِنْد كل خفض وَرفع وانتقال من حَال إِلَى حَال، فَلَو كَانَ بَينهمَا جُلُوس لاحتاج أَن يكبر عِنْد قِيَامه من ذَلِك الْجُلُوس تَكْبِيرَة، كَمَا يكبر عِنْد قِيَامه من الْجُلُوس فِي صلَاته إِذا أَرَادَ الْقيام إِلَى الرَّكْعَة الَّتِي بعد الْجُلُوس. وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن عمر أَنه كَانَ يعْتَمد عِنْد قِيَامه، وَفعله مَسْرُوق وَمَكْحُول وَعَطَاء وَالْحسن، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد محتجين بِهَذَا الحَدِيث. وَأَجَازَهُ مَالك فِي (الْعُتْبِيَّة**)* *ثمَّ كرهه، وَرَأَتْ طَائِفَة أَن لَا يعْتَمد على يَدَيْهِ إلاَّ أَن يكون شَيخا أَو مَرِيضا،**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن عَليّ وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالثَّوْري، وَكره الِاعْتِمَاد ابْن سِيرِين وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**الْهِدَايَة**) .* *وَمَا رَوَاهُ الشَّافِعِي، وَهُوَ حَدِيث مَالك بن الْحُوَيْرِث، مَحْمُول على فعله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بعد*
*مَا كبر وأسن**.* *قلت**:* *فِيهِ تَأمل، لِأَن إنهاء مَا عمر، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ثَلَاث وَسِتُّونَ سنة، وَفِي هَذَا الْقدر لَا يعجز الرجل عَن النهوض، اللَّهُمَّ إلاَّ إِذا كَانَ لعذر مرض أَو جِرَاحَة وَنَحْوهمَا. وَفِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *وَحمل مَالك هَذَا الحَدِيث على حَالَة الضعْف بعيد، وَكَذَا قَول من قَالَ أَن مَالك بن الْحُوَيْرِث رجل من أهل الْبَادِيَة أَقَامَ عِنْد رَسُول الله عشْرين لَيْلَة وَلَعَلَّه رَآهُ فعل ذَلِك فِي صَلَاة وَاحِدَة لعذر فَظن أَنه من سنة الصَّلَاة أبعد، وَأبْعد لَا يُقَال ذَلِك فِيهِ**.*
*وجلسة الاسْتِرَاحَة ثَابِتَة فِي حَدِيث أبي حميد الساعدة، لَا كَمَا نفاها الطَّحَاوِيّ، بل هِيَ ثَابِتَة فِي حَدِيث الْمُسِيء فِي صلَاته فِي البُخَارِيّ. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *مَا نفى الطَّحَاوِيّ إلاَّ كَونهَا سنة،**وَكَيف وَقد روى التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة**: (**أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ ينْهض فِي الصَّلَاة مُعْتَمدًا على صُدُور قَدَمَيْهِ**) .* *وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث عَلَيْهِ الْعَمَل عِنْد أهل الْعلم**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *فِي سَنَده خَالِد بن إِيَاس،**وَقيل**:* *خَالِد بن إِيَاس ضعفه البُخَارِيّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَأحمد وَابْن معِين؟**قلت**:* *قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: مَعَ ضعفه يكْتب حَدِيثه، ويقويه مَا رُوِيَ عَن الصَّحَابَة فِي ذَلِك*
*.............*
*(5/203)*
*وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيمَن هُوَ أولى بِالْإِمَامَةِ**.* *فَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *الأفقه، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالْجُمْهُور**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق**:* *الأقرأ، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن سِيرِين وَبَعض الشَّافِعِيَّة، وَلَا شكّ فِي اجْتِمَاع هذَيْن الوصفين فِي حق الصّديق،**أَلا ترى إِلَى قَول أبي سعيد**:* *وَكَانَ أَبُو بكر أعلمنَا، ومراجعة الشَّارِع بِأَنَّهُ هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي تدل على تَرْجِيحه على جَمِيع الصَّحَابَة وتفضيله**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *فِي حَدِيث أبي مَسْعُود البدري الثَّابِت فِي مُسلم**: (**ليؤم الْقَوْم أقرؤهم لكتاب الله تَعَالَى**)* *، يُعَارض هَذَا؟**قلت**:* *لَا، لِأَنَّهُ لَا يكَاد يُوجد إِذْ ذَاك قارىء إلاّ وَهُوَ فَقِيه،**وَأجَاب بَعضهم**:* *بِأَن تَقْدِيم الأقرأ كَانَ فِي أول الْإِسْلَام حِين كَانَ حفاظ الْإِسْلَام قَلِيلا، وَقد قدم عَمْرو بن سَلمَة وَهُوَ صَغِير على الشُّيُوخ لذَلِك، وَكَانَ سَالم يؤم الْمُهَاجِرين وَالْأَنْصَار فِي مَسْجِد قبَاء حِين أَقبلُوا من مَكَّة لعدم الْحفاظ حِينَئِذٍ،**وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا**:* *أولى النَّاس بِالْإِمَامَةِ أعلمهم بِالسنةِ،**أَي**:* *بالفقه وَالْأَحْكَام الشَّرْعِيَّة إِذا كَانَ يحسن من الْقِرَاءَة مَا تجوز بِهِ الصَّلَاة، وَهُوَ قَول الْجُمْهُور، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب عَطاء وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ**.* *وَعَن أبي يُوسُف**:* *أَقرَأ النَّاس أولى بِالْإِمَامَةِ،**يَعْنِي**:* *أعلمهم بِالْقِرَاءَةِ وَكَيْفِيَّة أَدَاء حروفها ووقوفها وَمَا يتَعَلَّق بِالْقِرَاءَةِ، وَهُوَ أحد الْوُجُود عِنْد الشَّافِعِيَّة**.*
*..........*
*(5،/207)*
*للْمَأْمُوم أَن يقف بِجنب الإِمَام عِنْد وجود أَسبَاب تَقْتَضِي ذَلِك**:* *أَحدهَا: هُوَ الْعلَّة الَّتِي ذكرهَا**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *ضيق الْموضع، فَلَا يقدر الإِمَام على التَّقَدُّم فَيكون مَعَ الْقَوْم فِي الصَّفّ**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *جمَاعَة العراة فَإِن إمَامهمْ يقف مَعَهم فِي الصَّفّ**.* *وَالرَّابِع**:* *أَن يكون مَعَ الإِمَام وَاحِد فَقَط يقف عَن يَمِينه، كَمَا فعل النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بِابْن عَبَّاس إِذْ أداره من خَلفه إِلَى يَمِينه، وَبِهَذَا يرد على التَّمِيمِي حَيْثُ حصر الْجَوَاز الْمَذْكُور على صُورَتَيْنِ،**فَقَالَ**:* *لَا يجوز أَن يكون أحد مَعَ الإِمَام فِي صف إلاّ فِي موضِعين: أَحدهمَا: مثل مَا فِي الحَدِيث من ضيق الْموضع وَعدم الْقُدْرَة على التَّقَدُّم**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *أَن يكون رجل وَاحِد مَعَ الإِمَام، كَمَا فعل النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بِابْن عَبَّاس حَيْثُ أداره من خَلفه إِلَى يَمِينه**.*
*..........*
*(5/211)*
*جَوَاز الِالْتِفَات للْحَاجة، قَالَه ابْن عبد الْبر،**وَجُمْهُور الْفُقَهَاء على أَن الِالْتِفَات لَا يفْسد الصَّلَاة إِذا كَانَ يَسِيرا قلت**:* *هَذَا إِذا كَانَ لحَاجَة،**لما روى سهل بن الحنظلية من حَدِيث فِيهِ**: (**فَجعل رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يُصَلِّي وَهُوَ يلْتَفت إِلَى الشّعب**) .* *وَقَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد**:* *كَانَ أرسل فَارِسًا إِلَى الشّعب يحرس،**وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم**:* *سَنَده صَحِيح، وَأما إِذا كَانَ لَا لحَاجَة فَإِنَّهُ يكره،**لما رُوِيَ عَن أبي ذَر قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا يزَال الله تَعَالَى مُقبلا على العَبْد وَهُوَ فِي صلَاته مَا لم يلْتَفت، فَإِذا الْتفت انْصَرف عَنهُ**) .* *وَعند ابْن خُزَيْمَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**: (**كَانَ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يلْتَفت يَمِينا وَشمَالًا وَلَا يلوي عُنُقه خلف ظَهره**) .*
*......*
*(5/217)*
*وَرِوَايَة الْأَكْثَرين** "* *فَجعل أَبُو بكر يُصَلِّي وَهُوَ قَائِم** "* *من الْقيام قَوْله** "* *بِصَلَاة النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *ويروى** "* *بِصَلَاة رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *وَقد قَالَ الشَّافِعِي بِأَنَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - لم يصل بِالنَّاسِ فِي مرض مَوته فِي الْمَسْجِد إِلَّا مرّة وَاحِدَة وَهِي هَذِه الَّتِي صلى فِيهَا قَاعِدا وَكَانَ أَبُو بكر فِيهَا إِمَامًا ثمَّ صَار مَأْمُوما يسمع النَّاس التَّكْبِير*
*...........*
*(5/217)*
*روى البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم وَالْأَرْبَعَة عَن أنس قَالَ** "* *سقط رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - عَن فرس** "* *الحَدِيث وَفِيه** "* *إِذا صلى قَاعِدا فصلوا قعُودا** "* *وروى البُخَارِيّ أَيْضا وَمُسلم عَن عَائِشَة قَالَت** "* *اشْتَكَى رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فَدخل عَلَيْهِ نَاس من أَصْحَابه** "* *الحَدِيث وَفِيه** "* *إِذا صلى جَالِسا فصلوا جُلُوسًا** " (**قلت**)* *هَؤُلَاءِ يجْعَلُونَ هذَيْن الْحَدِيثين منسوخين بِحَدِيث عَائِشَة الْمُتَقَدّم أَنه صلى آخر صلَاته قَاعِدا وَالنَّاس خَلفه قيام وَأَيْضًا أَن تِلْكَ الصَّلَاة كَانَت تَطَوّعا والتطوعات يحْتَمل فِيهَا مَا لَا يحْتَمل فِي الْفَرَائِض وَقد صرح بذلك فِي بعض طرقه كَمَا أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد فِي سنَنه عَن أبي سُفْيَان عَن جَابر قَالَ** "* *ركب رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فرسا لَهُ فِي الْمَدِينَة فصرعه على جذع نَخْلَة فانفكت قدمه فأتيناه نعوده فوجدناه فِي مشربَة لعَائِشَة يسبح جَالِسا قَالَ فقمنا خَلفه فَسكت عَنَّا ثمَّ أتيناه مرّة أُخْرَى نعوده فصلى الْمَكْتُوبَة جَالِسا فقمنا خَلفه فَأَشَارَ إِلَيْنَا فَقَعَدْنَا قَالَ فَلَمَّا قضى الصَّلَاة قَالَ إِذا صلى الإِمَام جَالِسا فصلوا جُلُوسًا فَإِذا صلى قَائِما فصلوا قيَاما وَلَا تَفعلُوا كَمَا يفعل أهل الْفَارِس بعظمائها** "*
*.......*
*(5/216)*
*وَمِمَّا يدل على أَن التطوعات يحْتَمل فِيهَا مَا لَا يحْتَمل فِي الْفَرَائِض مَا أخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن عَليّ بن زيد عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب عَن أنس قَالَ** "* *قَالَ لي رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - إياك والالتفات فِي الصَّلَاة فَإِنَّهُ هلكة فَإِن كَانَ لَا بُد فَفِي التَّطَوُّع لَا فِي الْفَرِيضَة** "* *وَقَالَ حَدِيث حسن**–*
*............*
*(5/219)*
*أن ميل البُخَارِيّ إِلَى مَا قَالَه الْحميدِي، وَهُوَ الَّذِي ذهب إِلَيْهِ أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَالثَّوْري وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَجُمْهُور السّلف أَن الْقَادِر على الْقيام لَا يُصَلِّي وَرَاء الْقَاعِد إلاَّ قَائِما**.* *وَقَالَ المرغيناني**:* *الْفَرْض وَالنَّفْل سَوَاء**.* 
*إِشَارَة إِلَى أَن الَّذِي يجب بِهِ الْعَمَل هُوَ مَا اسْتَقر عَلَيْهِ آخر الْأَمر من النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلما كَانَ آخر الْأَمريْنِ مِنْهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلَاته قَاعِدا وَالنَّاس وَرَاءه قيام، دلّ على أَن مَا كَانَ قبله من ذَلِك مَرْفُوع الحكم**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *ابْن حبَان لم ير النّسخ، فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ،**بعد أَن روى حَدِيث عَائِشَة الْمَذْكُور**:* *وَفِي هَذَا الْخَبَر بَيَان وَاضح أَن الإِمَام إِذا صلى قَاعِدا كَانَ على الْمَأْمُومين أَن يصلوا قعُودا، وَأفْتى بِهِ من الصَّحَابَة جَابر بن عبد الله وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَأسيد بن حضير وَقيس ابْن فَهد، وَلم يرو عَن غَيرهم من الصَّحَابَة خلاف هَذَا بِإِسْنَاد مُتَّصِل وَلَا مُنْقَطع، فَكَانَ إِجْمَاعًا وَالْإِجْمَاع عندنَا إِجْمَاع الصَّحَابَة. وَقد أفتى بِهِ أَيْضا من التَّابِعين. وَأول من أبطل ذَلِك من الْأمة الْمُغيرَة بن مقسم، وَأخذ عَنهُ حَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَان ثمَّ أَخذه عَنهُ أَبُو حنيفَة ثمَّ عَنهُ أَصْحَابه وَأَعْلَى حَدِيث احْتَجُّوا بِهِ حَدِيث رَوَاهُ جَابر الْجعْفِيّ عَن الشّعبِيّ،**وَهُوَ قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا يؤمَّنَّ أحد بعدِي جَالِسا**)* *، وَهَذَا لَو صَحَّ إِسْنَاده لَكَانَ مُرْسلا، والمرسل عندنَا وَمَا لم يرو سيان، لأَنا لَو قبلنَا إرْسَال تَابِعِيّ وَأَن كَانَ ثِقَة للزمنا قبُول مثله عَن اتِّبَاع التَّابِعين، وَإِذ قبلنَا لزمنا قبُوله من أَتبَاع التَّابِعين،**وَيُؤَدِّي ذَلِك إِلَى أَن نقبل من كل أحد إِذا قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم. وَفِي هَذَا نقض الشَّرِيعَة، وَالْعجب أَن أَبَا حنيفَة يخرج عَن جَابر الْجعْفِيّ ويكذبه، ثمَّ لما اضطره الْأَمر جعل أحتج بحَديثه، وَذَلِكَ*
*.......*
*(5/220)*
*سْتدلَّ بعض أَصْحَابنَا لقبُول الْمُرْسل بِاتِّفَاق الصَّحَابَة فَإِنَّهُم اتَّفقُوا على قبُول رِوَايَات ابْن عَبَّاس مَعَ أَنه لم يسمع من النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، إلاّ أَربع أَحَادِيث لصِغَر سنه كَمَا ذكره الْغَزالِيّ، أَو بضع عشر حَدِيثا كَمَا ذكره شمس الْأَئِمَّة السَّرخسِيّ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن سِيرِين**:* *مَا كُنَّا نسند الحَدِيث إِلَى أَن وَقعت الْفِتْنَة،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *رد الْمَرَاسِيل بِدعَة حَادِثَة بعد الْمِائَتَيْنِ، وَالشعْبِيّ وَالنَّخَعِيّ من أهل الْكُوفَة، وَأَبُو الْعَالِيَة وَالْحسن من أهل الْبَصْرَة، وَمَكْحُول من أهل الشَّام كَانُوا يرسلون، وَلَا يظنّ بهم إلاّ الصدْق، فَدلَّ على كَون الْمُرْسل حجَّة نعم، وَقع الِاخْتِلَاف فِي مَرَاسِيل من دون الْقرن الثَّانِي وَالثَّالِث،**فَعِنْدَ أبي الْحسن الْكُوفِي**:* *يقبل إرْسَال كل عدل فِي كل عصر،**فَإِن الْعلَّة الْمُوجبَة لقبُول الْمَرَاسِيل فِي الْقُرُون الثَّلَاثَة وَهِي**:* *الْعَدَالَة والضبط، تَشْمَل سَائِر الْقُرُون، فَبِهَذَا التَّقْدِير انْتقض قَوْله، وَفِي هَذَا نقض للشريعة**.* *وَأما قَوْله**:* *وَالْعجب من أبي حنيفَة ... إِلَى آخِره،**كَلَام فِيهِ إساءة أدب وتشنيع بِدُونِ دَلِيل جلي**:* *فَإِن أَبَا حنيفَة من أَيْن أحتج بِحَدِيث جَابر الْجعْفِيّ فِي كَونه نَاسِخا؟ وَمن نقل هَذَا من الثِّقَات عَن أبي حنيفَة حَتَّى يكون متناقضا فِي قَوْله وَفعله؟ بل احْتج أَبُو حنيفَة فِي نسخ هَذَا الْبَاب مثل مَا احْتج بِهِ غَيره كالثوري وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأبي ثَوْر وَجُمْهُور السّلف، كَمَا مر مُسْتَوفى*
*...........*
*(5/224)*
*وَلَا يلْزم من التَّعَرُّض للشَّيْء وُقُوع ذَلِك الشَّيْء**.* *قلت**:* *وَإِن سلمنَا ذَلِك فلِمَ لَا يجوز أَن يُؤَخر الْعقَاب إِلَى وَقت يُريدهُ الله تَعَالَى؟ كَمَا وقفنا فِي بعض الْكتب وَسَمعنَا من الثِّقَات أَن جمَاعَة من الشِّيعَة الَّذين يسبون الصَّحَابَة قد تحولت صورتهم إِلَى صُورَة حمَار وخنزير عِنْد مَوْتهمْ، وَكَذَلِكَ جرى على من عق وَالِديهِ، وخاطبهما باسم الْحمار أَو الْخِنْزِير أَو الْكَلْب؟*
*
...........*
*(5/205)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *لَا تجوز الْقِرَاءَة من الْمُصحف وَلَا من غَيره لمصل إِمَامًا كَانَ أَو غَيره، فَإِن تعمد ذَلِك بطلت صلَاته، وَبِه قَالَ ابْن الْمسيب وَالْحسن وَالشعْبِيّ وَأَبُو عبد الرَّحْمَن السّلمِيّ وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ، قَالَ صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *وَهُوَ غَرِيب لم أره عَنهُ**.* *قلت**:* *الْقِرَاءَة من مصحف فِي الصَّلَاة مفْسدَة عِنْد أبي حنيفَة لِأَنَّهُ عمل كثير، وَعند أبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد يجوز، لِأَن النّظر فِي الْمُصحف عبَادَة، وَلكنه يكره لما فِيهِ من التَّشَبُّه بِأَهْل الْكتاب فِي هَذِه الْحَالة، وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد، وَعند مَالك وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة. لَا تفْسد فِي النَّفْل فَقَط**.*
*وَأما إِمَامَة العَبْد،**فقد قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا**:* *تكره إِمَامَة العَبْد لاشتغاله بِخِدْمَة مَوْلَاهُ، وأجازها أَبُو ذَر وَحُذَيْفَة وَابْن مَسْعُود، ذكره ابْن أبي شيبَة بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح، وَعَن أبي سُفْيَان أَنه كَانَ يؤم بني عبد الْأَشْهَل وَهُوَ مكَاتب وَخَلفه صحابة مُحَمَّد بن مسلمة وَسَلَمَة بن سَلام، وَصلى َالم خلف زِيَاد مولى ابْن الْحسن وَهُوَ عبد، وَمن التَّابِعين ابْن سِيرِين وَالْحس*
*.......*
*(5/228)*
*لنَّهْي عَن الْقيام على السلاطين وَإِن جاروا، لِأَن فِيهِ تهييج فتْنَة تذْهب بهَا الْأَنْفس وَالْحرم وَالْأَمْوَال، وَقد مثله بَعضهم بِالَّذِي يَبْنِي قصرا ويهدم مصرا**.* *وَفِيه**:* *دلَالَة على وجوب طَاعَة الْخَارِجِي لِأَنَّهُ قَالَ: حبشِي، والخلافة فِي قُرَيْش، فَدلَّ على أَن الحبشي إِنَّمَا يكون متغلبا، وَالْفُقَهَاء على أَنه يطاع مَا أَقَامَ الْجمع وَالْجَمَاعَات والعيد وَالْجهَاد**.*
*...........*
*(5/229)*
*إِذا صلى بِقوم مُحدثا أَنه تصح صَلَاة الْمَأْمُومين خَلفه وَعَلِيهِ الْإِعَادَة قلت: هَذَا على مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي كَمَا ذكرنَا أَن الْمُؤْتَم عِنْده تبع للْإِمَام فِي مُجَرّد الْمُوَافقَة لَا فِي الصِّحَّة وَالْفساد، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَأحمد، وَعِنْدنَا يتبع لَهُ مُطلقًا،**يَعْنِي**:* *فِي الصِّحَّة وَالْفساد،**وَثَمَرَة الْخلاف تظهر فِي مسَائِل**:* *مِنْهَا: أَن الإِمَام إِذا ظهر مُحدثا أَو جنبا لَا يُعِيد الْمُؤْتَم صلَاته عِنْدهم**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *أَنه يجوز اقْتِدَاء الْقَائِم بالمومى**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *قِرَاءَة الإِمَام لَا تنوب عَن قِرَاءَة الْمُقْتَدِي**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *أَنه يجوز اقْتِدَاء المفترض بالمتنفل، وبمن يُصَلِّي فرضا آخر**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *أَن الْمُقْتَدِي يَقُول: سمع الله لمن حَمده**.* *وَعِنْدنَا**:* *الحكم بِالْعَكْسِ فِي كلهَا،**وَدَلِيلنَا مَا رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم مصححا عَن سهل بن سعد**: (**الإِمَام ضَامِن**)* *،**يَعْنِي**:* *صلَاتهم فِي ضمن صلَاته صِحَة وَفَسَادًا**.* *وَقد اسْتدلَّ بِهِ قوم**:* *أَن الائتمام بِمن يحل بِشَيْء من الصَّلَاة ركنا كَانَ أَو غَيره صَحِيح إِذا أتم الْمَأْمُوم،**قيل**:* *هَذَا وَجه عِنْد الشَّافِعِيَّة*
*..........*
*(5/230)*
*ك**انَ جمَاعَة من السّلف يَفْعَلُونَ، رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عمر أَن الْحجَّاج لما أخر الصَّلَاة بِعَرَفَة صلى ابْن عمر فِي رَحْله ووقف فَأمر بِهِ الْحجَّاج فحبس، وَكَانَ الْحجَّاج يُؤَخر الصَّلَاة يَوْم الْجُمُعَة، وَكَانَ أَبُو وَائِل يَأْمُرنَا أَن نصلي فِي بُيُوتنَا ثمَّ نأتي الْحجَّاج فنصلي مَعَه، وَفعله مَسْرُوق مَعَ زِيَاد، وَكَانَ عَطاء وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير فِي زمن الْوَلِيد إِذا أخر الصَّلَاة صليا فِي مَحلهمَا ثمَّ صليا مَعَه، وَفعله مَكْحُول مَعَ الْوَلِيد أَيْضا، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب مَالك. وَفِي** (**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *وَكَانَ جمَاعَة من السّلف يصلونَ فِي بُيُوتهم فِي الْوَقْت ثمَّ يعيدون مَعَهم، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب مَالك،**وَعَن بعض السّلف**:* *لَا يعيدون**.* *وَقَالَ النَّخعِيّ**:* *كَانَ عبد الله يُصَلِّي مَعَهم إِذا أخروا عَن الْوَقْت قَلِيلا،**وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن وَكِيع**:* *حَدثنَا قسام قَالَ: سَأَلت أَبَا جَعْفَر مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ عَن الصَّلَاة خلف الْأُمَرَاء قَالَ: صلِّ مَعَهم وَقيل لجَعْفَر ابْن مُحَمَّد: كَانَ أَبوك يُصَلِّي إِذا رَجَعَ إِلَى الْبَيْت؟**فَقَالَ**:* *لَا وَالله مَا كَانَ يزِيد على صَلَاة الْأَئِمَّة، وَالله أعلم**.*
*انَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ سُئِلَ عَن الصَّلَاة خلف المبتدع،**فَقَالَ**:* *صل وَعَلِيهِ إِثْم بدعته،**وَوصل هَذَا التَّعْلِيق سعيد بن مَنْصُور عَن ابْن الْمُبَارك عَن هِشَام بن حسان**:* *أَن الْحسن سُئِلَ عَن الصَّلَاة خلف صَاحب بِدعَة فَقَالَ: صل خَلفه وَعَلِيهِ بدعته**.*
*

*
*...........*
*(5/231)*
*الَ ابْن وضاح إِمَام الْفِتْنَة هُوَ عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عديس البلوي وَهُوَ الَّذِي جلب على عُثْمَان رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ أهل مصر وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ وَقد صلى كنَانَة بن بشر أحد رُؤْس الْخَوَارِج بِالنَّاسِ أَيْضا وَكَانَ هَؤُلَاءِ لما هجموا على الْمَدِينَة كَانَ عُثْمَان يخرج فَيصَلي بِالنَّاسِ شهرا ثمَّ خرج يَوْمًا فحصبوه حَتَّى وَقع على الْمِنْبَر وَلم يسْتَطع الصَّلَاة يَوْمئِذٍ فصلى بهم أَبُو أُمَامَة بن سهل بن حنيف فمنعوه فصلى بهم عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عديس تَارَة وكنانة بن بشر تَارَة فبقيا على ذَلِك عشرَة أَيَّام*
*...........*
*(5/232)*
*وَقد روى ابْن ماجة عَن جَابر بن عبد الله قَالَ** "* *خَطَبنَا رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *الحَدِيث وَفِيه** "* *فَمن تَركهَا** "* *أَي الْجُمُعَة** "* *فِي حَياتِي أَو بعدِي وَله إِمَام عَادل أَو جَائِر اسْتِخْفَافًا بهَا وجحودا لَهَا فَلَا جمع الله شَمله وَلَا بَارك لَهُ فِي أمره أَلا وَلَا صَلَاة لَهُ وَلَا زَكَاة لَهُ وَلَا حج لَهُ وَلَا صَوْم لَهُ وَلَا بر لَهُ حَتَّى يَتُوب** "* *الحَدِيث وَمن هَذَا أَخذ أَصْحَابنَا وَقَالُوا لَا تجوز إِقَامَتهَا إِلَّا للسُّلْطَان وَهُوَ الإِمَام الْأَعْظَم أَو لمن أمره كالنائب وَالْقَاضِي والخطيب** (**فَإِن قلت**)* *هَذَا الحَدِيث ضَعِيف وَفِي سَنَده عبد الله بن مُحَمَّد وَهُوَ تكلم فِيهِ** (**قلت**)* *هَذَا رُوِيَ من طرق كَثِيرَة ووجوه مُخْتَلفَة فَحصل لَهُ بذلك قُوَّة فَلَا يمْنَع من الِاحْتِجَاج بِهِ وَأما الصَّلَاة خلف الْخَوَارِج وَأهل الْبدع فَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيهِ فأجازت طَائِفَة مِنْهُم ابْن عمر إِذا صلى خلف الْحجَّاج وَكَذَلِكَ ابْن أبي ليلى وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير ثمَّ خرجا عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ النَّخعِيّ كَانُوا يصلونَ وَرَاء الْأُمَرَاء مَا كَانُوا وَكَانَ أَبُو وَائِل يجمع مَعَ المختارين عبيد وَسُئِلَ مَيْمُون بن مهْرَان عَن الصَّلَاة خلف رجل يذكر أَنه من الْخَوَارِج فَقَالَ أَنْت لَا تصلي لَهُ إِنَّمَا تصلي لله عز وَجل وَقد كُنَّا نصلي خلف الْحجَّاج وَكَانَ حروريا أزرقيا وروى أَشهب عَن مَالك لَا أحب الصَّلَاة خلف الأباضية والواصلية وَلَا السُّكْنَى مَعَهم فِي بلد وَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم أرى الْإِعَادَة فِي الْوَقْت على من صلى خلف أهل الْبدع وَقَالَ أصبغ يُعِيد أبدا وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ فِي القدري لَا تقدموه وَقَالَ أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل لَا يصلى خلف أحد من أهل الْأَهْوَاء إِذا كَانَ دَاعيا إِلَى هَوَاهُ وَمن صلى خلف الْجَهْمِية والرافضية والقدرية يُعِيد وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا تكره الصَّلَاة خلف صَاحب هوى وبدعة وَلَا تجوز خلف الرافضي والجهمي والقدري لأَنهم يَعْتَقِدُونَ أَن الله لَا يعلم الشَّيْء قبل حُدُوثه وَهُوَ كفر والمشبهة وَمن يَقُول بِخلق الْقُرْآن وَكَانَ أَبُو حنيفَة لَا يرى الصَّلَاة خلف المبتدع وَمثله عَن أبي يُوسُف وَأما الْفَاسِق بجوارحه كالزاني وشارب الْخمر فَزعم ابْن حبيب أَن من صلى خلف من شرب الْخمر يُعِيد أبدا إِلَّا أَن يكون واليا وَقيل فِي رِوَايَة يَصح وَفِي الْمُحِيط لَو صلى خلف فَاسق أَو مُبْتَدع يكون مُحرز لثواب الْجَمَاعَة وَلَا ينَال ثَوَاب من صلى خلف المتقي وَفِي الْمَبْسُوط يكره الِاقْتِدَاء بِصَاحِب الْبِدْعَة*
*..........*
*(5/237)*
*وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَاسْتدلَّ بِهَذَا الحَدِيث على صِحَة اقْتِدَاء المفترض بالمتنفل،**وَذَلِكَ لِأَن ابْن جريج روى عَن عَمْرو بن دِينَار عَن جَابر فِي حَدِيث الْبَاب**: (**هِيَ لَهُ تطوع وَلَهُم فَرِيضَة**) .* *قلت**:* *هَذِه زِيَادَة، وَقد تكلمُوا فِيهَا،**فَزعم أَبُو البركات ابْن تَيْمِية**:* *أَن الإِمَام أَحْمد ضعف هَذِه الزِّيَادَة،**وَقَالَ**:* *أخْشَى أَن لَا تكون مَحْفُوظَة، لِأَن ابْن عُيَيْنَة يزِيد فِيهَا كلَاما لَا يَقُوله أحد، وَقَالَ ابْن قدامَة فِي** (**الْمُغنِي**) :* *وروى الحَدِيث مَنْصُور بن زَاذَان وَشعْبَة فَلم يَقُولَا مَا قَالَ سُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *هَذِه الزِّيَادَة لَا تصح، وَلَو صحت لكَانَتْ ظنا من جَابر، وبنحوه ذكره ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ فِي** (**الْعَارِضَة**) .* *وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *أخبرنَا ابْن عُيَيْنَة روى عَن عَمْرو حَدِيث جَابر أتم من سِيَاق ابْن جريج، وَلم يذكر هَذِه الزِّيَادَة**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وتعليل الطَّحَاوِيّ بِهَذَا لَيْسَ بقادح فِي صِحَّته، لِأَن ابْن جريج أسن وَأجل من ابْن عُيَيْنَة وأقدم أخذا عَن عَمْرو بن دِينَار مِنْهُ،**وَلَو لم يكن كَذَلِك فَهِيَ زِيَادَة ثِقَة حَافظ لَيست مُنَافِيَة لرِوَايَة من هُوَ أحفظ مِنْهُ قلت**:* *هَذِه مُكَابَرَة لتمشية كَلَامه فِي حق الطَّحَاوِيّ، فَهَل ذكر هَذَا عِنْد قَول أَحْمد،**وَهُوَ أجل من ابْن جريج وَابْن عُيَيْنَة**:* *هَذِه الزياة ضَعِيفَة،**أَو عِنْد كَلَام ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *إِن هَذِه الزِّيَادَة لَا تصح، أَو عِنْد كَلَام ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ على مَا ذكرنَا؟ وَهَذَا الرَّافِعِيّ الَّذِي هُوَ من أكَابِر أئمتهم، وَمِمَّنْ يعْتَمد عَلَيْهِم وَيُؤْخَذ عَلَيْهِم،**قَالَ فِي شرح هَذَا الحَدِيث**:* *هَذَا غير مَحْمُول على مَا قَالُوا، لِأَن الْفَرْض لَا يقطع بعد الشُّرُوع فِيهِ، وَكَون ابْن جريج أسن من ابْن عُيَيْنَة وأقدم أخذا عَن عَمْرو بن دِينَار مِنْهُ بعد التَّسْلِيم لَا يسْتَلْزم نفي مَا قَالَه الطَّحَاوِيّ،**وَقد قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *يحْتَمل أَن تكون هَذِه الزِّيَادَة مدرجة، ورده بَعضهم بِأَن الأَصْل عدم الإدراج حَتَّى يثبت التَّفْصِيل*
*لَا دَلِيل على كَونهَا مدرجة لجَوَاز أَن تكون من ابْن جريج، وَجَوَاز أَن تكون من عَمْرو بن دِينَار، وَيجوز أَن تكون من قَول جَابر، فَمن أَي هَؤُلَاءِ الثَّلَاثَة كَانَ هَذَا القَوْل؟ فَلَيْسَ فِيهِ دَلِيل على حَقِيقَة مَا كَانَ يفعل معَاذ، وَلَو ثَبت أَنه عَن معَاذ لم يكن فِيهِ دَلِيل أَنه كَانَ بِأَمْر رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.*
*
.........*
*(5/244)*
*اسْتدلَّ بعض الشَّافِعِيَّة على أَن الإِمَام إِذا كَانَ رَاكِعا فأحس بداخل يُرِيد الصَّلَاة مَعَه ينتظره ليدرك مَعَه فَضِيلَة الرَّكْعَة فِي جمَاعَة، وَذَلِكَ أَنه إِذا كَانَ لَهُ أَن يحذف من طول الصَّلَاة لحَاجَة الْإِنْسَان فِي بعض أُمُور الدُّنْيَا كَانَ لَهُ أَن يزِيد فِيهَا لعبادة الله تَعَالَى، بل هَذَا أَحَق وَأولى**.* *وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *وَلَا دلَالَة فِيهِ، لِأَن هَذَا زِيَادَة عمل فِي الصَّلَاة بِخِلَاف الْحَذف**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَمِمَّنْ أجَاز ذَلِك الشّعبِيّ وَالْحسن وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي ليلى،**وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ**:* *ينْتَظر مَا لم يشق على أَصْحَابه، وَهُوَ قَول أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأبي ثَوْر،**وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *لَا ينْتَظر لِأَنَّهُ يضر من خَلفه، وَهُوَ قَول الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَأبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ**.* *وَقَالَ السفاقسي عَن سَحْنُون**:* *صلَاتهم بَاطِلَة**.* *قلت**:* *وَفِي** (**الذَّخِيرَة**)* *من كتب أَصْحَابنَا: سمع الإِمَام فِي الرُّكُوع خَفق النِّعَال، هَل ينْتَظر؟**قَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف**:* *سَأَلت أَبَا حنيفَة وَابْن أبي ليلى عَن ذَلِك فكرهاه،**وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *أخْشَى عَلَيْهِ أمرا عَظِيما يَعْنِي الشّرك وروى هِشَام عَن مُحَمَّد أَنه كره ذَلِك،**وَعَن أبي مُطِيع**:* *أَنه كَانَ لَا يرى بَأْسا**.* *وَقَالَ الشّعبِيّ**:* *إِذا كَانَ ذَلِك مِقْدَار التسبيحة والتسبيحتين،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *يطول التسبيحات وَلَا يزِيد فِي الْعدَد،**وَقَالَ أَبُو الْقَاسِم الصفَّار**:* *إِن كَانَ الجائي غَنِيا لَا يجوز، وَإِن كَانَ فَقِيرا يجوز انْتِظَاره**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو اللَّيْث**:* *إِن كَانَ الإِمَام عرف الجائي لَا ينتظره، وَإِن لم يعرفهُ فَلَا بَأْس بِهِ، إِذْ فِيهِ إِعَانَة على الطَّاعَة**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِن أَطَالَ الرُّكُوع لإدراك الجائي خَاصَّة وَلَا يُرِيد إطالة الرُّكُوع للتقرب إِلَى الله تَعَالَى، فَهَذَا مَكْرُوه،**وَقيل**:* *إِن كَانَ الجائي شريرا ظَالِما لَا يكره لدفع شَره**.*
*......*
*(5/249)*
*وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي، وَيذكر تَعْلِيق بِلَفْظ التمريض،**قَالَ بَعضهم**:* *هَذَا عِنْدِي لَيْسَ بصواب لِأَنَّهُ لَا يلْزم من كَونه على غير شَرطه أَنه لَا يصلح للاحتجاج بِهِ عِنْده،**بل قد يكون صَالحا للاحتجاج بِهِ عِنْده وَلَيْسَ هُوَ على شَرط صَحِيحه الَّذِي هُوَ على شُرُوط الصِّحَّة قلت**:* *هَذَا الَّذِي ذكره يخرم قَاعِدَته، لِأَنَّهُ إِذا لم يكن على شَرطه كَيفَ يحْتَج بِهِ؟ وإلاّ فَلَا فَائِدَة لذَلِك الشَّرْط، وَأَبُو نَضرة الَّذِي روى الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور عَن أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ، لَيْسَ على شَرطه، وَإِنَّمَا يصلح عِنْده للاستشهاد، وَلِهَذَا اسْتشْهد بِهِ عَن جَابر فِي كتاب الشُّرُوط*
*............*
*(5/250)*
*قد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي أَن الإِمَام إِذا شكّ فِي صلَاته فَأخْبرهُ الْمَأْمُوم بترك رَكْعَة مثلا، هَل يرجع إِلَى قَوْله أم لَا؟**وَاخْتلف عَن مَالك فِي ذَلِك فَقَالَ مرّة**:* *يرجع إِلَى قَوْلهم: وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة: وَقَالَ مرّة: يعْمل عمل يقينه وَلَا يرجع إِلَى قَوْلهم، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي، وَالصَّحِيح عِنْد أَصْحَابه**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يكون صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم شكّ بِإِخْبَار ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ، فَسَأَلَهُمْ إِرَادَة تَيَقّن أحد الْأَمريْنِ، فَلَمَّا صدقُوا ذَا الْيَدَيْنِ علم صِحَة قَوْله**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَرَادَ البُخَارِيّ بتبويبه**.*
*............*
*(5/252)*
*وَأخرجه النَّسَائِيّ فِيهِ عَن سُلَيْمَان بن عبيد الله عَن بهز عَن شُعْبَة بِهِ،**وَقَالَ**:* *لَا أعلم أحدا ذكر فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث: ثمَّ سجد سَجْدَتَيْنِ،**غير سعد بن إِبْرَاهِيم فَإِن قلت**:* *روى ابْن عدي فِي** (**الْكَامِل**) :* *أخبرنَا أَبُو يعلى حَدثنَا ابْن معِين حَدثنَا شُعَيْب بن أبي مَرْيَم حَدثنَا لَيْث وَابْن وهب عَن عبد الله الْعمريّ عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: لم يسْجد يَوْم ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ سَجْدَتي السَّهْو،**قَالَ**:* *وَكَانَ ابْن شهَاب يَقُول: إِذا عرف الرجل مَا نسي من صلَاته فأتمها فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ سجدتا السَّهْو،**لهَذَا الحَدِيث قلت**:* *قَالَ مُسلم فِي التَّمْيِيز: قَول ابْن شهَاب، إِنَّه لم يسْجد يَوْم ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ، خطأ وَغلط، وَقد ثَبت أَنه سجد سَجْدَتي السَّهْو من رِوَايَة الثِّقَات ابْن سِيرِين وَغَيره**.*
*..........*
*(5/252)*
*قَالَ السفاقسي**:* *أجَاز الْعلمَاء الْبكاء فِي الصَّلَاة من خوف الله تَعَالَى وخشيته**.*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الأنين والتأوه قَالَ ابْن الْمُبَارك**:* *إِذا كَانَ غَالِبا فَلَا بَأْس، وَعند أبي حنيفَة إِذا ارْتَفع تأوهه أَو بكاؤه فَإِن كَانَ من ذكر الْجنَّة وَالنَّار لم يقطعهَا، وَإِن كَانَ من وجع أَو مُصِيبَة قطعهَا،**وَعَن الشَّافِعِي وَأبي ثَوْر**:* *لَا بَأْس بِهِ إلاّ أَن يكون كلَاما مفهوما،**وَعَن الشّعبِيّ وَالنَّخَعِيّ**:* *يُعِيد صلَاته**.*
*............*
*(5/252)*
*فَاسْتَفْتَحَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من حَيْثُ انْتهى أَبُو بكر من الْقِرَاءَة، فَدلَّ ذَلِك على أَنه كَانَ يبكي وَهُوَ يقْرَأ الْقُرْآن، وَأَنه كَانَ يقْرَأ وَهُوَ إِمَام إِلَى وَقت مَجِيء النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فطابق الحَدِيث التَّرْجَمَة من هَذِه الْحَيْثِيَّة. فَافْهَم. فَإِن أحدا مَا نبه على ذَلِك**.*
*..........*
*(5/253)*
*نِّي أرى من خلف ظَهْري، كَمَا إرى من بَين يَدي. ثمَّ إِن هَذَا يجوز أَن يكون إدراكا خَاصّا بِالنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم محققا انخرقت لَهُ الْعَادة وخلقت لَهُ عين وَرَاءه فَيرى بهَا،**كَمَا ذكر مُخْتَار بن مُحَمَّد فِي رسَالَته الناصرية**:* *أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ بَين كتفه عينان مثل سم الْخياط، فَكَانَ يبصر بهما، وَلَا تحجبهما الثِّيَاب**.* *وَفِي حَدِيث**:* *كَانَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يرى فِي الظلام كَمَا يرى فِي الضَّوْء. وَذكر بعض أهل الْعلم أَن ذَلِك رَاجع إِلَى الْعلم،**وَأَن مَعْنَاهُ**:* *لَا علم، وَهَذَا تَأْوِيل لَا حَاجَة إِلَيْهِ، بل حمل ذَلِك على ظَاهره أولى، وَيكون ذَلِك زِيَادَة فِي كرامات الشَّارِع، قَالَه الْقُرْطُبِيّ**.* *وَقَالَ أَحْمد وَجُمْهُور الْعلمَاء**:* *هَذِه الرُّؤْيَة رُؤْيَة الْعين حَقِيقَة وَلَا مَانع لَهُ من جِهَة الْعقل، وَورد الشَّرْع بِهِ فَوَجَبَ القَوْل بِهِ**.*
*
..............*
*(5/253)*
*لْأَمر بتسوية الصُّفُوف، وَهِي من سنة الصَّلَاة عِنْد أبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَمَالك، وَزعم ابْن حزم أَنه فرض، لِأَن إِقَامَة الصَّلَاة فرض، وَمَا كَانَ من الْفَرْض فَهُوَ فرض**.* *قَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**فَإِن تَسْوِيَة الصَّفّ من تَمام الصَّلَاة**) .* *فَإِن قلت**:* *الأَصْل فِي الْأَمر الْوُجُوب وَلَا سِيمَا فِيهِ الْوَعيد على ترك تَسْوِيَة الصُّفُوف، فَدلَّ على أَنَّهَا وَاجِبَة**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا الْوَعيد من بَاب التَّغْلِيظ وَالتَّشْدِيد تَأْكِيدًا وتحريضا على فعلهَا، كَذَا قَالَه الْكرْمَانِي، وَلَيْسَ بسديد. لِأَن الْأَمر المقرون بالوعيد يدل على الْوُجُوب،**بل الصَّوَاب أَن يَقُول**:* *فلتكن التَّسْوِيَة وَاجِبَة بِمُقْتَضى الْأَمر، وَلكنهَا لَيست من وَاجِبَات الصَّلَاة بِحَيْثُ أَنه إِذا تَركهَا فَسدتْ صلَاته أَو نقصتها. غَايَة مَا فِي الْبَاب إِذا تَركهَا يَأْثَم، وَرُوِيَ عَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه كَانَ يُوكل رجَالًا بِإِقَامَة الصُّفُوف، فَلَا يكبر حَتَّى يخبر أَن الصُّفُوف قد اسْتَوَت، وَرُوِيَ عَن عَليّ وَعُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**أَنَّهُمَا كَانَا يتعاهدان ذَلِك ويقولان**:* *اسْتَووا، وَكَانَ عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**يَقُول**:* *تقدم يَا فلَان، وَتَأَخر يَا فلَان. وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث النُّعْمَان بن بشير،**قَالَ**: (**كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يُسَوِّي صُفُوفنَا إِذا قمنا للصَّلَاة وَإِذا استوينا كبر للصَّلَاة**)* *،**وَلَفظ مُسلم**: (**كَانَ يُسَوِّي صُفُوفنَا حَتَّى كَأَنَّمَا يُسَوِّي بهَا القداح، حَتَّى رأى أَنا قد غفلنا عَنهُ، خرج يَوْمًا حَتَّى كَاد أَن يكبر، فَرَأى رجلا باديا صَدره،**فَقَالَ**:* *عباد الله لتسونَّ صفوفكم**)*
*.......*
*(5/255)*
*وَفِي** (**سنَن أبي دَاوُد**)* *و** (**صَحِيح ابْن حبَان**) :* *من حَدِيث أنس أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**رصوا صفوفكم وقاربوا بَينهَا وحاذوا بالأعناق، فوالذي نَفسِي بِيَدِهِ أَنِّي لأرى الشَّيْطَان يدْخل من خلل الصَّفّ، كَأَنَّهُ الْحَذف**) .* *والحذف،**بِفَتْح الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَفتح الذَّال الْمُعْجَمَة وَفِي آخِره فَاء**:* *وَهِي غنم صغَار سود تكون بِالْيمن،**وفسرها مُسلم**:* *بِالنَّقْدِ، بِالتَّحْرِيكِ، وَهِي جنس من الْغنم قصار الأرجل قباح الْوُجُود**.* *وَقَالَ الْأَصْمَعِي**:* *أَجود الصُّوف صوفها**.* *وَفِي رِوَايَة الْبَيْهَقِيّ**: (**قيل: يَا رَسُول الله، وَمَا أَوْلَاد الْحَذف؟**قَالَ**:* *ضَأْن جرد سود تكون بِأَرْض الْيمن**) .* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *وَيُقَال: أَكثر مَا تكون بِأَرْض الْحجاز**.*
*..........*
*(5/257)*
*لتأثيم يحصل أَيْضا عَن ترك السّنة، وَلَا سِيمَا إِذا كَانَت مُؤَكدَة، وَمَعَ الْقَوْم بِوُجُوب التَّسْوِيَة فَتَركهَا لَا يضر صلَاته لِأَنَّهَا خَارِجَة عَن حَقِيقَة الصَّلَاة، أَلا ترى أَن أنسا، مَعَ إِنْكَاره عَلَيْهِم، لم يَأْمُرهُم بِإِعَادَة الصَّلَاة، وَلَا يعْتَبر مَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ ابْن حزم من بطلَان صلَاته مستدلاً بِمَا صَحَّ عَن عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه ضرب قدم أبي عُثْمَان النَّهْدِيّ لإِقَامَة الصَّفّ،**وَبِمَا صَحَّ عَن سُوَيْد ابْن غَفلَة قَالَ**:* *كَانَ بِلَال يُسَوِّي مناكبنا وَيضْرب أقدامنا فِي الصَّلَاة،**فَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *مَا كَانَ عمر وبلال يضربان أحدا على ترك غير الْوَاجِب**.* *قَالَ بَعضهم**:* *فِيهِ نظر لجَوَاز أَنَّهُمَا كَانَا يريان التَّعْزِير على ترك السّنة قلت: فِي هَذَا النّظر نظر، لِأَن قَائِله قد نَاقض فِي قَوْله حَيْثُ قَالَ،**فِيمَا مر عَن قريب**:* *التأثيم إِنَّمَا يحصل عَن ترك وَاجِب، فَإِذا لم يكن تَارِك السّنة آثِما فَكيف يسْتَحق التَّعْزِير؟ بل الظَّاهِر أَن ضربهما كَانَ لترك الْأَمر الَّذِي ظَاهره الْوُجُوب، ولاستحقاق الْوَعيد الشَّديد فِي التّرْك**.*
*
,,,,,,,,,,,

(5/261)وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: اخْتلف أهل الْعلم فِيمَن صلى خلف الصَّفّ وَحده،فَقَالَت طَائِفَة: صلَاته فَاسِدَة على ظَاهر حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة الَّذِي رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي (الْأَوْسَط) : (أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم رأى رجلا يُصَلِّي خلف الصَّفّ وَحده فَقَالَ: أعد الصَّلَاة) . هَذَا قَول النَّخعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق. وَقَالَ ابْن حزم: صَلَاة الْمُنْفَرد خلف الصَّفّ وَحده بَاطِلَة، لما فِي حَدِيث وابصة بن معبد، أخرجه ابْن حبَان فِي (صَحِيحه) : (صلى رجل خلف الصَّفّ فَقَالَ لَهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: أعد صَلَاتك فَإِنَّهُ لَا صَلَاة لَك) . وَفِي حَدِيث عَليّ بن شَيبَان: (اسْتقْبل صَلَاتك) ،وَفِي لفظ: (أعد صَلَاتك فَإِنَّهُ لَا صَلَاة لمنفرد خلف الصَّفّ وَحده) . وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ: صَلَاة الْمُنْفَرد خلف الإِمَام جَائِزَة.(وَأجِيب) : عَن حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة بِأَن الْأَمر بِالْإِعَادَةِ على الِاسْتِحْبَاب دون الْإِيجَاب،وَعَن حَدِيث وابصة: أَنه لم يثبت عَن جمَاعَة، وَفِيه اضْطِرَاب، قَالَه أَبُو عمر. وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي: فِي سَنَده اخْتِلَاف،وَعَن حَدِيث ابْن شَيبَان: أَن رِجَاله غير مشهورين،وَعَن الشَّافِعِي: لَو ثَبت هَذَا لَقلت بِهِ.........(5/266)صل التَّرَاوِيح، لِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، صلاهَا فِي رَمَضَان بعض اللَّيَالِي ثمَّ تَركهَا خشيَة أَن تكْتب علينا، ثمَّ اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي كَونهَا سنة أَو تَطَوّعا مُبْتَدأ،فَقَالَ الإِمَام حميد الدّين الضَّرِير: نفس التَّرَاوِيح سنة، أما أَدَاؤُهَا بِالْجَمَاعَة فمستحب،وروى الْحسن عَن أبي حنيفَة: أَن التَّرَاوِيح سنة لَا يجوز تَركهَا. وَقَالَ الشَّهِيد: هُوَ الصَّحِيح، وَفِي (جَوَامِع الْفِقْه) : التَّرَاوِيح سنة مُؤَكدَة، وَالْجَمَاعَة فِيهَا وَاجِبَة، وَفِي (الرَّوْضَة) لِأَصْحَابِنَا: إِن الْجَمَاعَة فَضِيلَة. وَفِي (الذَّخِيرَة) لِأَصْحَابِنَا عَن أَكثر الْمَشَايِخ: إِن إِقَامَتهَا بِالْجَمَاعَة سنة على الْكِفَايَة، وَمن صلى فِي الْبَيْت فقد ترك فَضِيلَة الْمَسْجِد. وَفِي (الْمَبْسُوط) : لَو صلى إِنْسَان فِي بَيته لَا يَأْثَم، فعلهَا ابْن عمر وَسَالم وَالقَاسِم وَنَافِع وَإِبْرَاهِيم، ثمَّ إِنَّهَا عشرُون رَكْعَة. وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد، وَنَقله القَاضِي عَن جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء، وَحكي أَن الْأسود بن يزِيد كَانَ يقوم بِأَرْبَعِينَ رَكْعَة، ويوتر بِسبع،وَعند مَالك: تسع ترويحات بست وَثَلَاثِينَ رَكْعَة غير الْوتر، وَاحْتج على ذَلِك بِعَمَل أهل الْمَدِينَة، وَاحْتج أَصْحَابنَا وَالشَّافِعِيَّ  ة والحنابلة بِمَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَن السَّائِب بن يزِيد الصَّحَابِيّ،قَالَ: كَانُوا يقومُونَ على عهد عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، بِعشْرين رَكْعَة، وعَلى عهد عُثْمَان وَعلي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، مثله. فَإِن قلت: قَالَ فِي (الْمُوَطَّأ) : عَن يزِيد بن رُومَان قَالَ: كَانَ النَّاس فِي زمن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، يقومُونَ فِي رَمَضَان بِثَلَاث وَعشْرين رَكْعَة؟قلت: قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: وَالثَّلَاث هُوَ الْوتر، وَيزِيد لم يدْرك عمر، فَفِيهِ انْقِطَاع.
........(5/268)وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي تَكْبِيرَة الْإِحْرَام،فَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة: هِيَ شَرط،وَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد: ركن. وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: وَقَالَ الزُّهْرِيّ: تَنْعَقِد الصَّلَاة بِمُجَرَّد النِّيَّة بِلَا تَكْبِير،قَالَ أَبُو بكر: وَلم يقل بِهِ غَيره. قَالَ ابْن بطال: ذهب جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء إِلَى وجوب تَكْبِيرَة الْإِحْرَام، وَذَهَبت طَائِفَة إِلَى أَنَّهَا سنة، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب وَالْحسن وَالْحكم وَالزهْرِيّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ،وَقَالُوا: إِن تَكْبِير الرُّكُوع يجْزِيه عَن تَكْبِير الْإِحْرَام، وَرُوِيَ عَن مَالك فِي الْمَأْمُوم مَا يدل على أَنه سنة، وَلم يخْتَلف قَوْله فِي الْمُنْفَرد وَالْإِمَام أَنه وَاجِب على كل وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا، وَأَن من نَسيَه يسْتَأْنف الصَّلَاة. وَفِي (الْمُغنِي) لِابْنِ قدامَة: التَّكْبِير ركن لَا تَنْعَقِد الصَّلَاة إِلَّا بِهِ، سَوَاء تَركه سَهوا أَو عمدا. قَالَ: وَهَذَا قَول ربيعَة وَالثَّوْري وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَإِسْحَاق وَأبي ثَوْر، وَحكى الثَّوْريّ وَأَبُو الْحسن الْكَرْخِي الْحَنَفِيّ عَن ابْن علية، والأصم كَقَوْل الزُّهْرِيّ فِي انْعِقَاد الصَّلَاة بِمُجَرَّد النِّيَّة بِغَيْر تَكْبِير،وَقَالَ عبد الْعَزِيز ابْن ابراهيم بن بزيزة: قَالَت طَائِفَة بِوُجُوب تَكْبِير الصَّلَاة كُله،وَعكس آخَرُونَ فَقَالُوا: كل تَكْبِيرَة فِي الصَّلَاة لَيست بواجبة مُطلقًا،مِنْهُم: ابْن شهَاب وَابْن الْمسيب،وأجازوا الْإِحْرَام بِالنِّيَّةِ لعُمُوم قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (إِنَّمَا الْأَعْمَال بِالنِّيَّاتِ) ، وَالْجُمْهُور أوجبوها خَاصَّة دون مَا عَداهَا. وَاخْتلف مَذْهَب مَالك: هَل يحملهَا الإِمَام عَن الْمَأْمُوم أم لَا؟ فِيهِ قَولَانِ فِي الْمَذْهَب.
...........(5/271)الَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: وَلم يَخْتَلِفُوا أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يرفع يَدَيْهِ إِذا افْتتح الصَّلَاة. وَفِي (شرح الْمُهَذّب) : أَجمعت الْأمة على اسْتِحْبَاب رفع الْيَدَيْنِ فِي تَكْبِيرَة الْإِحْرَام، وَنقل ابْن الْمُنْذر وَغَيره الْإِجْمَاع فِيهِ، وَنقل الْعَبدَرِي عَن الزيدية، وَلَا يعْتد بهم أَنه لَا يرفع يَدَيْهِ عِنْد الْإِحْرَام، وَفِي (فتاوي الْقفال) : إِن أَبَا الْحسن أَحْمد بن سيار الْمروزِي قَالَ: إِذا لم يرفع يَدَيْهِ لم تصح صلَاته لِأَنَّهَا وَاجِبَة، فَوَجَبَ الرّفْع لَهَا، بِخِلَاف بَاقِي التَّكْبِيرَات، لَا يجب الرّفْع لَهَا، لِأَنَّهَا غير وَاجِبَة. قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: وَهَذَا مَرْدُود بِإِجْمَاع من قبله. وَقَالَ ابْن حزم: رفع الْيَدَيْنِ فِي أول الصَّلَاة فرض لَا تجزىء الصَّلَاة إلاّ بِهِ. وَقد رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن الْأَوْزَاعِيّ. قلت: وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِالْوُجُوب: الْحميدِي وَابْن خُزَيْمَة، نَقله عَنهُ الْحَاكِم، وَحَكَاهُ القَاضِي حُسَيْن عَن أَحْمد،وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر: كل من نقل عَنهُ الْإِيجَاب لَا تبطل الصَّلَاة بِتَرْكِهِ إلاّ رِوَايَة عَن الْأَوْزَاعِيّ والْحميدِي، وَنَقله الْقُرْطُبِيّ عَن بعض الْمَالِكِيَّة...........(5/272)وَعَن الْبَراء من عِنْد الطَّحَاوِيّ: (يرفع يَدَيْهِ حَتَّى يكون إبهاماه قَرِيبا من شحمتي أُذُنَيْهِ) ، وَذهب ابْن حبيب إِلَى رفعهما إِلَى حَذْو أُذُنَيْهِ. وَفِي رِوَايَة: فَوق رَأسه،. وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر: رُوِيَ عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الرّفْع مدا مَعَ الرَّأْس، وَرُوِيَ أَنه كَانَ يرفعهما حذاء أُذُنَيْهِ،وَرُوِيَ: إِلَى صَدره،وَرُوِيَ: حَذْو مَنْكِبَيْه، وَكلهَا آثَار مَحْفُوظَة مَشْهُورَة دَالَّة على التَّوسعَة. وَعَن ابْن طَاوُوس،عَن طَاوُوس: أَنه كَانَ يرفع يَدَيْهِ حَتَّى يُجَاوز بهما رَأسه،وَقَالَ: رَأَيْت ابْن عَبَّاس يصنعه،وَلَا أعلم إلاّ أَنه قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يصنعه. وَصَححهُ ابْن الْقطَّان فِي كِتَابه (الْوَهم وَالْإِيهَام) : وَيكبر مرّة وَاحِدَة. وَعند الرافضة: ثَلَاثًا. وَأخرج ابْن مَاجَه: (كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يرفع يَدَيْهِ عِنْد كل تَكْبِيرَة) . وَزعم النَّوَوِيّ: أَن هَذَا الحَدِيث بَاطِل لَا أصل لَهُ.
...........(5/275)وَأخرجه النَّسَائِيّ فِيهِ عَن سُوَيْد بن نصر، وروى هَذَا الحَدِيث أَيْضا نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر،وَزَاد فِي رِوَايَة كَمَا ستعلمه فِي: بَاب رفع الْيَدَيْنِ إِذا قَامَ من الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ رفع يَدَيْهِ،وَرَوَاهُ عَن الزُّهْرِيّ عشرَة: مَالك. وَيُونُس. وَشُعَيْب. وَابْن أبي حَمْزَة. وَابْن جريج. وَابْن عُيَيْنَة. وَعقيل. والزبيدي. وَمعمر. وَعبد الله بن عمر. وَرَوَاهُ عَن مَالك جمَاعَة مِنْهُم: القعْنبِي وَيحيى بن يحيى الأندلسي فَلم يذكر فِيهِ الرّفْع عِنْد الانحطاط إِلَى الرُّكُوع، وَتَابعه على ذَلِك جماعات، وَرَوَاهُ عشرُون نفسا بإثباته، كَمَا ذكره الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي (جمعه لغرائب مَالك الَّتِي لَيست فِي الْمُوَطَّأ) . وَقَالَ جمَاعَة: إِن الْإِسْقَاط إِنَّمَا أَتَى من مَالك، وَهُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ أوهم فِيهِ، وَنَقله ابْن عبد الْبر،قَالَ: وَهَذَا الحَدِيث أحد الإحاديث الْأَرْبَعَة الَّتِي رَفعهَا سَالم بن عبد الله إِلَى ابْن عمر وَفعله، وَمِنْهَا مَا جعله عَن ابْن عمر عَن عمر، وَالْقَوْل فِيهَا قَول سَالم، وَلم يلْتَفت النَّاس فِيهَا إِلَى نَافِع، فَهَذَا أَحدهَا.
...........(5/276)أخرج أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،وَفِيه: (إِذا قَامَ من السَّجْدَتَيْنِ رفع يَدَيْهِ كَذَلِك وَكبر) . وَأخرج الْحَدِيثين ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان وصححاهما،وَالْمرَاد من السَّجْدَتَيْنِ: الركعتان،وَهُوَ الْموضع الَّذِي اشْتبهَ على الْخطابِيّ لِأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أما مَا رُوِيَ فِي حَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه كَانَ يرفع يَدَيْهِ عِنْد الْقيام من السَّجْدَتَيْنِ فلست أعلم أحدا من الْفُقَهَاء ذهب إِلَيْهِ،فَإِن صَحَّ الحَدِيث فَالْقَوْل بِهِ وَاجِب قلت: اشْتبهَ عَلَيْهِ ذَلِك لكَونه لم يقف على طرق الحَدِيث. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي (الْخُلَاصَة) : وَقع فِي لفظ أبي دَاوُد: (السَّجْدَتَيْنِ) ،وَفِي لفظ التِّرْمِذِيّ: (الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ) ،وَالْمرَاد بالسجدتين: الركعتان. كَمَا ذكرنَا. وَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ فِي كتاب رفع الْيَدَيْنِ: مَا زَاده ابْن عمر وَعلي وَأَبُو حميد فِي عشرَة من الصَّحَابَة من الرّفْع عِنْد الْقيام من الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ صَحِيح، لأَنهم لم يحكوا صَلَاة وَاحِدَة، فَاخْتَلَفُوا فِيهَا، وَإِنَّمَا زَاد بَعضهم على بعض، وَالزِّيَادَة مَقْبُولَة من أهل الْعلم. وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: هَذِه زِيَادَة يجب قبُولهَا لمن يَقُول بِالرَّفْع،وَقَالَ ابْن خُزَيْمَة: هُوَ سنة وَإِن لم يذكرهُ الشَّافِعِي، فالإسناد صَحِيح. وَقد قَالَ: قُولُوا بِالسنةِ ودعوا قولي. وَقَالَ ابْن دَقِيق الْعِيد: قِيَاس نظر الشَّافِعِي أَن يسْتَحبّ الرّفْع فِيهِ لِأَنَّهُ أثبت عِنْد الرُّكُوع وَالرَّفْع مِنْهُ لكَونه زَائِدا على من اقْتصر عَلَيْهِ عِنْد الِافْتِتَاح، وَالْحجّة فِي الْمَوْضِعَيْنِ وَاحِدَة، وَأول رَاض سيرة من يسيرها. قَالَ: وَالصَّوَاب إثْبَاته،وَأما كَونه مذهبا للشَّافِعِيّ لكَونه قَالَ: إِذا صَحَّ الحَدِيث فَهُوَ مذهبي فَفِيهِ نظر. انْتهى.ستنبط الْبَيْهَقِيّ من كَلَام الشَّافِعِي أَنه يَقُول بِهِ،لقَوْله فِي حَدِيث أبي حميد الْمُشْتَمل على هَذِه السّنة وَغَيرهَا: وَبِهَذَا نقُول. وَالنَّوَوِيّ أَيْضا أطلق فِي (الرَّوْضَة) أَنه نَص عَلَيْهِ قلت: الَّذِي فِي (الْأُم) خلاف ذَلِك،فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ فِي: بَاب رفع الْيَدَيْنِ فِي التَّكْبِير فِي الصَّلَاة،بعد أَن أورد حَدِيث ابْن عمر من طَرِيق سَالم وَتكلم عَلَيْهِ: وَلَا نأمره أَن يرفع يَدَيْهِ فِي شَيْء من الذّكر فِي الصَّلَاة الَّتِي لَهَا رُكُوع وَسُجُود، إلاّ فِي هَذِه الْمَوَاضِع الثَّلَاثَة. فَإِن قلت: وَقع فِي آخر الْبُوَيْطِيّ: يرفع يَدَيْهِ فِي كل خفض وَرفع............(5/280*)\قال العيني "ي الصَّلَاة فَكَانَ أولى من إِشَارَته إِلَى الْعَوْرَة بِالْوَضْعِ تَحت السُّرَّة وَهَذَا قَول من ذهب إِلَى أَن السّنة الْوَضع على الصَّدْر وَنحن نقُول الْوَضع تَحت السُّرَّة أقرب إِلَى التَّعْظِيم وَأبْعد من التَّشَبُّه بِأَهْل الْكتاب وَأقرب إِلَى ستر الْعَوْرَة وَحفظ الْإِزَار عَن السُّقُوط وَذَلِكَ كَمَا يفعل بَين يَدي الْمُلُوك وَفِي الْوَضع على الصَّدْر تشبه بِالنسَاء فَلَا يسن
..........(5/283)الَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي الْخُلَاصَة وَقد ضعف الْحفاظ حَدِيث عبد الله بن مُغفل الَّذِي أخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ وأنكروا على التِّرْمِذِيّ تحسينه كَابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن عبد الْبر والخطيب قَالُوا أَن مَدَاره على ابْن عبد الله بن مُغفل وَهُوَ مَجْهُول (قلت) وَرَوَاهُ أَحْمد فِي مُسْنده من حَدِيث أبي نعَامَة عَن ابْن عبد الله بن مُغفل قَالَ " كَانَ أَبونَا إِذا سمع أحدا منا يَقُول بِسم الله الرَّحْمَن الرَّحِيم يَقُول أَي بني صليت مَعَ النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَأبي بكر وَعمر وَعُثْمَان رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم فَلم أسمع أحدا مِنْهُم يَقُول بِسم الله الرَّحْمَن الرَّحِيم " وَرَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي مُعْجَمه عَن عبد الله بن بُرَيْدَة عَن ابْن عبد الله بن مُغفل عَن أَبِيه مثله ثمَّ أخرجه عَن أبي سُفْيَان طريف بن شهَاب عَن يزِيد بن عبد الله بن مُغفل عَن أَبِيه قَالَ " صليت خلف إِمَام فجهر بِبسْم الله الرَّحْمَن الرَّحِيم فَلَمَّا فرغ من صلَاته قَالَ مَا هَذَا غيب عَنَّا هَذِه الَّتِي أَرَاك تجْهر بهَاقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر هُوَ ثِقَة عِنْد جَمِيعهم وَقَالَ الْخَطِيب لَا أعلم أحدا رَمَاه ببدعة فِي دينه وَلَا كذب فِي رِوَايَته وَعبد الله بن بُرَيْدَة وَهُوَ أشهر من أَن يثنى عَلَيْهِ وَأَبُو سُفْيَان السَّعْدِيّ وَهُوَ وَإِن تكلم فِيهِ وَلكنه يعْتَبر بِهِ فِيمَا تَابعه عَلَيْهِ غَيره من الثِّقَات وَهُوَ الَّذِي سمى ابْن عبد الله بن مُغفل يزِيد كَمَا هُوَ عِنْد الطَّبَرَانِيّ فقد ارْتَفَعت الْجَهَالَة عَن ابْن عبد الله بن مُغفل بِرِوَايَة هَؤُلَاءِ الثَّلَاثَة عَنهُ وَقد تقدم فِي مُسْند الإِمَام أَحْمد عَن أبي نعَامَة عَن بني عبد الله بن مُغفل وَبَنوهُ الَّذين يروي عَنْهُم يزِيد وَزِيَاد وَمُحَمّد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَابْن حبَان وَغَيرهمَا يحتجون بِمثل هَؤُلَاءِ مَعَ أَنهم مَشْهُورُونَ بالرواية وَلم يرو أحد مِنْهُم حَدِيثا مُنْكرا لَيْسَ لَهُ شَاهد وَلَا متابع حَتَّى يخرج بِسَبَبِهِ وَإِنَّمَا رووا مَا رَوَاهُ غَيرهم من الثِّقَات فَأَما يزِيد فَهُوَ الَّذِي سمى فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث وَأما مُحَمَّد فروى لَهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ عَنهُ عَن أَبِيه قَالَ سَمِعت النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يَقُول " مَا من إِمَام يبيت غاشا لرعيته إِلَّا حرم الله عَلَيْهِ الْجنَّة " وَزِيَاد أَيْضا روى لَهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ عَنهُ عَن أَبِيه مَرْفُوعا " لَا تخذفوا فَإِنَّهُ لَا يصاد بِهِ صيد وَلَا ينْكَأ الْعَدو وَلكنه يكسر السن ويفقأ الْعين " وَبِالْجُمْلَةِ فَهَذَا حَدِيث صَرِيح فِي عدم الْجَهْر بالبسملة وَهُوَ وَإِن لم يكن من أَقسَام الصَّحِيح فَلَا ينزل عَن دَرَجَة الْحسن وَقد حسنه التِّرْمِذِيّ والْحَدِيث الْحسن يحْتَج بِهِ لَا سِيمَا إِذا تعدّدت شواهده وَكَثُرت متابعاته وَالَّذين تكلمُوا فِيهِ وَتركُوا الِاحْتِجَاج بِهِ بِجَهَالَة ابْن عبد الله بن مُغفل قد احْتَجُّوا فِي هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة بِمَا هُوَ أَضْعَف مِنْهُ بل احْتج الْخَطِيب بِمَا يعلم أَنه مَوْضُوع فَذَلِك جرْأَة عَظِيمَة لأجل تعصبه وحميته بِمَا لَا يَنْفَعهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَا فِي الْآخِرَة وَلم يحسن الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي تَضْعِيف هَذَا الحَدِيث إِذْ قَالَ بعد أَن رَوَاهُ فِي كتاب الْمعرفَة فَهَذَا حَدِيث تفرد بِهِ أَبُو نعَامَة قيس بن عَبَايَة وَابْن عبد الله بن مُغفل وَأَبُو نعَامَة وَابْن عبد الله بن مُغفل لم يحْتَج بهما صاحبا الصَّحِيح فَقَوله تفرد بِهِ أَبُو نعَامَة غير صَحِيح فقد تَابعه عبد الله بن بُرَيْدَة وَأَبُو سُفْيَان كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ وَقَوله وَأَبُو نعَامَة وَابْن عبد الله بن مُغفل لم يحْتَج بهما صاحبا الصَّحِيح لَيْسَ هَذَا لَازِما فِي صِحَة الْإِسْنَاد وَلَئِن سلمنَا فقد قُلْنَا أَنه حسن وَالْحسن يحْتَج بِهِ وَهَذَا الحَدِيث يدل على أَن ترك الْجَهْر عِنْدهم كَانَ مِيرَاثا عَن نَبِيّهم يتوارثونه خَلفهم عَن سلفهم وَهَذَا وَحده كَاف فِي الْمَسْأَلَة لِأَن الصَّلَاة الجهرية دائمة صباحا وَمَسَاء فَلَو كَانَ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يجْهر بهَا دَائِما لما وَقع فِيهِ الِاخْتِلَاف وَلَا الِاشْتِبَاه ولكان مَعْلُوما بالاضطرار وَلما قَالَ أنس يجْهر بهَا - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَلَا خلفاؤه الراشدون وَلما قَالَ عبد الله بن مُغفل ذَلِك أَيْضا وَسَماهُ حَدثا وَلما اسْتمرّ عمل أهل الْمَدِينَة فِي محراب النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - ومقامه على ترك الْجَهْر فيتوارثه آخِرهم عَن أَوَّلهمْ وَلَا يظنّ عَاقل أَن أكَابِر الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَأكْثر أهل الْعلم كَانُوا يواظبون على خلاف مَا كَانَ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يَفْعَله......(5/284)قَالَ أَكثر الْعلمَاء وَالْأَحَادِيث الْوَارِدَة فِي الْجَهْر كَثِيرَة مُتعَدِّدَة عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة يرتقي عَددهمْ إِلَى أحد وَعشْرين صحابيا رووا ذَلِك عَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - مِنْهُم من صرح بذلك وَمِنْهُم من فهم من عِبَارَته وَالْحجّة قَائِمَة بالجهر وبالصحة ثمَّ ذكر من الصَّحَابَة أَبَا هُرَيْرَة وَأم سَلمَة وَابْن عَبَّاس وأنسا وَعلي بن أبي طَالب وَسمرَة بن جُنْدُب (قلت) وَمن الَّذين عدهم عمار وَعبد الله بن عمر والنعمان بن بشير وَالْحكم بن عُمَيْر وَمُعَاوِيَة وَبُرَيْدَة بن الْحصيب وَجَابِر وَأَبُو سعيد وَطَلْحَة وَعبد الله بن أبي أوفى وَأَبُو بكر الصّديق ومجالد بن ثَوْر وَبشر بن مُعَاوِيَة وَالْحُسَيْن بن عرفطة وَأَبُو مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ فَهَؤُلَاءِ أحدوَعِشْرُونَ نفسا. أما حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة فَرَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ فِي سنَنه من حَدِيث نعيم المجمر قَالَ " صليت وَرَاء أبي هُرَيْرَة فَقَرَأَ بِسم الله الرَّحْمَن الرَّحِيم ثمَّ قَرَأَ بِأم الْقُرْآن حَتَّى قَالَ غير المغضوب عَلَيْهِم وَلَا الضَّالّين قَالَ آمين فِي آخِره فَلَمَّا سلم قَالَ إِنِّي لأشبهكم صَلَاة برَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - " وَأخرجه ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان فِي صَحِيحَيْهِمَا وَالْحَاكِم فِي مُسْتَدْركه وَقَالَ أَنه على شَرط الشَّيْخَيْنِ وَلم يخرجَاهُ وَرَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي سنَنه وَقَالَ حَدِيث صَحِيح وَرُوَاته كلهم ثِقَات وأخره الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي سنَنه وَقَالَ إِسْنَاده صَحِيح وَله شَوَاهِد وَقَالَ فِي الخلافيات رُوَاته كلهم ثِقَات مجمع على عدالتهم مُحْتَج بهم فِي الصَّحِيح وَالْجَوَاب عَنهُ من وُجُوه. الأول أَنهم مَعْلُول فَإِن ذكر الْبَسْمَلَة فِيهِ مِمَّا تفرد بِهِ نعيم المجمر من بَين أَصْحَاب أبي هُرَيْرَة وهم ثَمَان مائَة مَا بَين صَاحب وتابع وَلَا يثبت عَن ثِقَة من أَصْحَاب أبي هُرَيْرَة أَنه حدث عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة أَنه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - كَانَ يجْهر بالبسملة فِي الصَّلَاة أَلا ترى كَيفَ أعرض صَاحب الصَّحِيح عَن ذكر الْبَسْمَلَة فِي حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة كَانَ يكبر فِي كل صَلَاة من الْمَكْتُوبَة وَغَيرهَا الحَدِيث (فَإِن قلت) قد رَوَاهَا نعيم المجمر وَهُوَ ثِقَة وَالزِّيَادَة عَن الثِّقَة مَقْبُولَة (قلت) فِي هَذَا خلاف مَشْهُور فَمنهمْ من لَا يقبلهَا. ,,,,,,,,,(5/288)روى الْحَاكِم من طَرِيق آخر عَن مُحَمَّد بن أبي السرى حَدثنَا إِسْمَاعِيل بن أبي أويس حَدثنَا مَالك عَن حميد عَن أنس قَالَ " صليت خلف النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَأبي بكر وَعمر وَعُثْمَان وَعلي رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم وَكلهمْ كَانُوا يجهرون بِبسْم الله الرَّحْمَن الرَّحِيم " قَالَ الْحَاكِم وَإِنَّمَا ذكرته شَاهدا (قلت) قَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ فِي مُخْتَصره أما يستحي الْحَاكِم أَن يُورد فِي كِتَابه مثل هَذَا الحَدِيث الْمَوْضُوع فَأَنا أشهد بِاللَّه وَالله إِنَّه لكذب وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْهَادِي سقط مِنْهُ لَا..........(5/290)أَحَادِيث الْجَهْر وَإِن كثرت رواتها فَكلهَا ضَعِيفَة وَأَحَادِيث الْجَهْر لَيست مخرجة فِي الصِّحَاح وَلَا فِي المسانيد الْمَشْهُورَة وَلم يرو أَكْثَرهَا إِلَّا الْحَاكِم وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ فالحاكم قد عرف تساهله وتصحيحه للأحاديث الضعيفة بل الْمَوْضُوعَة وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ فقد مَلأ كِتَابه من الْأَحَادِيث الغريبة والشاذة والمعللة وَكم فِيهِ من حَدِيث لَا يُوجد فِيهِ غَيره وَفِي رواتها الكذابون والضعفاء والمجاهيل الَّذين لَا يوجدون فِي كتب التواريخ وَلَا فِي كتب الْجرْح وَالتَّعْدِيل كعمرو بن شمر وَجَابِر بن الْجعْفِيّ وحصين بن مُخَارق وَعمر بن حَفْص الْمَكِّيّ وَعبد الله بن عَمْرو بن حسان وَأبي الصَّلْت الْهَرَوِيّ الملقب بجراب الْكَذِب وَعمر بن هَارُون الْبَلْخِي وَعِيسَى بن مَيْمُون الْمدنِي وَآخَرُونَ وَكَيف يجوز أَن يُعَارض بِرِوَايَة هَؤُلَاءِ مَا رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم فِي صَحِيحَيْهِمَا من حَدِيث أنس الَّذِي رَوَاهُ عَنهُ غير وَاحِد من الْأَئِمَّة الثِّقَات الْأَثْبَات وَمِنْهُم قَتَادَة الَّذِي كَانَ أحفظ أهل زَمَانه وَيَرْوِيه عَنهُ شُعْبَة الملقب بأمير الْمُؤمنِينَ فِي الحَدِيث وتلقاه الْأَئِمَّة بِالْقبُولِ وَهَذَا البُخَارِيّ مَعَ شدَّة تعصبه وفرط تحمله على مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة لم يودع فِي صَحِيحه مِنْهَا حَدِيثا وَاحِدًا وَقد تَعب كثيرا فِي تَحْصِيل حَدِيث صَحِيح فِي الْجَهْر حَتَّى يُخرجهُ فِي صَحِيحه فَمَا ظفر بِهِ وَكَذَلِكَ مُسلم لم يذكر شَيْئا من ذَلِك وَلم يذكرَا فِي هَذَا الْبَاب إِلَّا حَدِيث أنس الدَّال على الْإخْفَاء (فَإِن قلت) أَنَّهُمَا لم يلتزما أَن يودعا فِي صَحِيحَيْهِمَا كل حَدِيث صَحِيح فيكونان قد تركا أَحَادِيث الْجَهْر فِي جملَة مَا تركاه من الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة (قلت) هَذَا لَا يَقُوله إِلَّا كل مكابر أَو سخيف فَإِن مَسْأَلَة الْجَهْر من اعلام الْمسَائِل ومعضلات الْفِقْه وَمن أَكْثَرهَا دورانا فِي المناظرة وجولانا فِي المصنفات وَلَو حلف الشَّخْص بِالله بِاللَّه أيمانا مُؤَكدَة أَن البُخَارِيّ لَو اطلع على حَدِيث مِنْهَا مُوَافق لشرطه أَو قريب مِنْهُ لم يخل مِنْهُ كِتَابه وَلَإِنْ سلمنَا فَهَذَا أَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَابْن ماجة مَعَ اشْتِمَال كتبهمْ على الْأَحَادِيث السقيمة والأسانيد الضعيفة لم يخرجُوا مِنْهَا شَيْئا فلولا أَنَّهَا واهية عِنْدهم بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ لما تركوها وَقد تفرد النَّسَائِيّ مِنْهَا بِحَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة وَهُوَ أقوى مَا فِيهِ عِنْدهم وَقد بَينا ضعفه من وُجُوه. (فَإِن قلت) أَحَادِيث الْجَهْر تقدم على أَحَادِيث الْإخْفَاء بأَشْيَاء. مِنْهَا كَثْرَة الروَاة فَإِن أَحَادِيث الْإخْفَاء رَوَاهَا اثْنَان من الصَّحَابَة وهما أنس بن مَالك وَعبد الله بن مُغفل وَأَحَادِيث الْجَهْر فرواها أَكثر من عشْرين صحابيا كَمَا ذكرنَا. وَمِنْهَا أَن أَحَادِيث الْإخْفَاء شَهَادَة على نفي وَأَحَادِيث الْجَهْر شَهَادَة على إِثْبَات وَالْإِثْبَات مقدم على النَّفْي. وَمِنْهَا أَن أنسا قد رُوِيَ عَنهُ إِنْكَار ذَلِك فِي الْجُمْلَةوَالْعجب من صَاحب التَّوْضِيح كَيفَ يَقُول وَردت أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة فِي الْجَهْر وَلم يرد تَصْرِيح بالإسرار عَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - إِلَّا رِوَايَتَانِ أَحدهمَا عَن ابْن مُغفل وَهِي ضَعِيفَة وَالثَّانيَِة عَن أنس وَهِي معللة بِمَا أوجب سُقُوط الِاحْتِجَاج بهَا وَهل هَذَا إِلَّا من عدم البصيرة وفرط شدَّة العصبية الْبَاطِلَة وَقد عرفت فِيمَا مضى ظلم المتعصبين الَّذين عرفُوا الْحق وغمضوا أَعينهم عَنهُ وأعجب من هَذَا بَعضهم من الَّذين يَزْعمُونَ أَن لَهُم يدا طولى فِي هَذَا الْفَنّ كَيفَ يَقُول يتَعَيَّن الْأَخْذ بِحَدِيث من أَثْبَتَت الْجَهْر فَكيف يجترىء هَذَا ويصدر مِنْهُ هَذَا القَوْل الَّذِي تمجه الأسماع فَأَي حَدِيث صَحَّ فِي الْجَهْر عِنْده حَتَّى يَقُول هَذَا القَوْل.........(5/292)زعم الشَّافِعِي أَنَّهَا آيَة من كل سُورَة وَمَا سبقه إِلَى هَذَا القَوْل أحد لِأَن الْخلاف بَين السّلف إِنَّمَا هُوَ فِي أَنَّهَا من الْفَاتِحَة أَو لَيست بِآيَة مِنْهَا وَلم يعدها أحد آيَة من سَائِر السُّور وَالتَّحْقِيق فِيهِ أَنَّهَا آيَة من الْقُرْآن حَيْثُ كتبت وَأَنَّهَا مَعَ ذَلِك لَيست من السُّور بل كتبت آيَة فِي كل سُورَة وَلذَلِك تتلى آيَة مُفْردَة فِي أول كل سُورَة كَمَا تَلَاهَا النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - حِين أنزلت عَلَيْهِ {إِنَّا أعطيناك الْكَوْثَر} وَعَن هَذَا قَالَ الشَّيْخ حَافظ الدّين النَّسَفِيّ وَهِي آيَة من الْقُرْآن أنزلت للفصل بَين السُّور وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس كَانَ النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - لَا يعرف فصل السُّورَة حَتَّى ينزل عَلَيْهِ بِسم الله الرَّحْمَن الرَّحِيم وَفِي رِوَايَة لَا يعرف انْقِضَاء السُّورَة رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَالْحَاكِم وَقَالَ إِنَّه على شَرط الشَّيْخَيْنِ (فَإِن قلت) لَو لم تكن من أول كل سُورَة لما قَرَأَهَا النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - بالكوثر (قلت) لَا نسلم أَنه يدل على أَنَّهَا من أول كل سُورَة بل يدل على أَنَّهَا آيَة مُنْفَرِدَة وَالدَّلِيل على ذَلِك مَا ورد فِي حَدِيث بَدْء الْوَحْي " فَجَاءَهُ الْملك فَقَالَ لَهُ اقْرَأ فَقَالَ مَا أَنا بقارىء ثَلَاث مَرَّات ثمَّ قَالَ لَهُ اقْرَأ باسم رَبك الَّذِي خلق " فَلَو كَانَت الْبَسْمَلَة آيَة من أول كل سُورَة لقَالَ اقْرَأ بِسم الله الرَّحْمَن الرَّحِيم اقْرَأ باسم رَبك وَيدل على ذَلِك أَيْضا مَا رَوَاهُ أَصْحَاب السّنَن الْأَرْبَعَة عَن شُعْبَة عَن قَتَادَة عَن عَيَّاش الْجُهَنِيّ عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة عَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - قَالَ " إِن سُورَة من الْقُرْآن شفعت لرجل حَتَّى غفر لَهُ وَهِي تبَارك الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْملك " وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ حَدِيث حسن.............(5/294)ذكر البُخَارِيّ لهَذَا الحَدِيث فِي هَذَا الْبَاب دَلِيل على أَنه يرى الاستفتاح بِهَذَا، وَقد اخْتلف النَّاس فِيمَا يستفتح بِهِ الصَّلَاة. فَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأحمد يريان الاستفتاح بِمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه. فَأَبُو دَاوُدعَن حُسَيْن بن عِيسَى: حَدثنَا طلق بن غَنَّام حَدثنَا عبد السَّلَام بن حَرْب الْملَائي عَن بديل بن ميسرَة عَن أبي الجوراء عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا،قَالَت: (كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذا استفتح الصَّلَاة قَالَ: (سُبْحَانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ وَبِحَمْدِك وتبارك اسْمك وَتَعَالَى جدك وَلَا إِلَه غَيْرك)) . وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه من حَدِيث حَارِثَة بن أبي الرِّجَال: عَن عمْرَة عَن عَائِشَة؛ (أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ إِذا استفتح الصَّلَاة قَالَ: سُبْحَانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ).........(5/300)الكسوف آيَة من آيَات الله تَعَالَى يخوف الله بِهِ عباده ليتركوا الْمعاصِي ويرجعوا إِلَى طَاعَة الله تَعَالَى الَّتِي فِيهَا فوزهم، وبالسنة وَهُوَ مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ،وبالإجماع: فَإِن الْأمة قد اجْتمعت عَلَيْهَا من غير إِنْكَار من أحد.
.......(5/302)خْتلفت الْأَحَادِيث فِي الْجَهْر والإسرار فِي صَلَاة الْكُسُوف، فَعِنْدَ مُسلم من حَدِيث عَائِشَة أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم جهر فِي صَلَاة الْكُسُوف، وَقَالَهُ البُخَارِيّ فِي صَلَاة الْكُسُوف، وَعند أبي دَاوُد من رِوَايَةالْأَوْزَاعِيّ عَن الزُّهْرِيّ،فَذكره بِلَفْظ: (قَرَأَ قِرَاءَة طَوِيلَة فجهر بهَا) ،يَعْنِي: فِي صَلَاة الْكُسُوف، وَفِي رِوَايَة التِّرْمِذِيّ من رِوَايَة سُفْيَان بن حُسَيْن عَن الزُّهْرِيّ،بِلَفْظ: (صلى صَلَاة الْكُسُوف وجهر بهَا فِي الْقِرَاءَة) . وَقَالَ: هَذَا حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح،.........(5/303)اخْتلفت الْأَحَادِيث الْوَارِدَة فِي كَيْفيَّة صَلَاة الْكُسُوف من الِاقْتِصَار على ركوعين، كَمَا فِي حَدِيث أبي بكرَة وَغَيره، وَثَلَاث ركوعات فِي كل رَكْعَة كَمَا فِي حَدِيث جَابر، وَأَرْبع ركوعات فِي رَكْعَتَيْنِ كَمَا فِي حَدِيث عَائِشَة وَغَيره، وست ركوعات فِي رَكْعَتَيْنِ كَمَا فِي حَدِيث جَابر وَغَيره وثمان ركوعات فِي رَكْعَتَيْنِ كَمَا فِي حَدِيث أبي بن كَعْب، وَخَمْسَة عشر رَكْعَة فِي ثَلَاث ركوعات، رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم فِي (الْمُسْتَدْرك) عَن أبي بن كَعْب.
..........(5/313)قَوْله " إِلَى أبي جهم " بِفَتْح الْجِيم وَسُكُون الْهَاء كَذَا فِي رِوَايَة الْأَكْثَرين وَفِي رِوَايَة الكشمسهني " جهيم " بِالتَّصْغِيرِ قَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ أَبُو جهب بن حُذَيْفَة صَاحب الأنبجانية وَهُوَ الْأَصَح............الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات انتهى المجلد الخامس من " عمدة القاري " ويليه " المجلد السادس "(بَاب هَل يلْتَفت لأمر ينزل بِهِ أَو يرى شَيْئا)........*
*
..............*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الأربعاء 
الموافق : 22/ ذو الحجة /1441 هجري
الموافق : 12/ اغسطس /2020 ميلادي 

" الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات " 
" ختم وتلخيص المجلد السادس " من عمدة القاري للحافظ العيني رحمه الله تعالى . 


*ويليه " المجلد السادس "*
*(**بَاب هَل يلْتَفت لأمر ينزل بِهِ أَو يرى شَيْئا**)*
*........*
*
..............*
*المجلد السادس* 
*(6/5)*
*سعد بن أبي وَقاص،**وَاسم أبي وَقاص**:* *مَالك بن أهيب،**وَيُقَال**:* *وهيب بن عبد منَاف أَبُو إِسْحَاق الزُّهْرِيّ، أحد الْعشْرَة الْمَشْهُود لَهُم بِالْجنَّةِ، مَاتَ فِي قصره بالعقيق على عشرَة أَمْيَال من الْمَدِينَة، وَحمل على رِقَاب النَّاس إِلَى الْمَدِينَة وَدفن بِالبَقِيعِ سنة خمس وَخمسين، وَهُوَ الْمَشْهُور، وَهُوَ آخر الْعشْرَة المبشرة وَفَاة، وَاخْتلف فِي عمره،**فأنهى مَا قيل**:* *ثَلَاث وَثَمَانُونَ سنة**.*
*............*
*(6/6)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن حوقل**:* *الْكُوفَة على الْفُرَات وبناؤها كبناء الْبَصْرَة، مصّرها سعد بن أبي وَقاص، وَهِي خطط لقبائل الْعَرَب وَهِي خراج بِخِلَاف الْبَصْرَة، لِأَن ضيَاع الْكُوفَة قديمَة جَاهِلِيَّة وضياع الْبَصْرَة إحْيَاء موَات فِي الْإِسْلَام، وَفِي** (**مُعْجم مَا استعجم**) :* *سميت الْكُوفَة لِأَن سَعْدا لما افْتتح الْقَادِسِيَّة نزل الْمُسلمُونَ الإكار، فَإِذا هم أليق، فَخرج فارتاد لَهُم مَوضِع الْكُوفَة،**وَقَالَ**:* *تكوفوا فِي هَذَا الْموضع أَي: اجْتَمعُوا**.* *وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن سهل**:* *كَانَت الْكُوفَة منَازِل نوح عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَهُوَ الَّذِي بنى مَسْجِدهَا**.* *وَقَالَ اليعقوبي فِي كِتَابه**:* *هِيَ مَدِينَة الْعرَاق الْكُبْرَى والمصر الْأَعْظَم وقبة الْإِسْلَام وَدَار هِجْرَة الْمُسلمين، وَهِي أول مَدِينَة اختط الْمُسلمُونَ بالعراق فِي سنة أَربع عشرَة، وَهِي على مُعظم الْفُرَات وَمِنْه تشرب أَهلهَا، وَمن بَغْدَاد إِلَيْهَا ثَلَاثُونَ فرسخا. وَفِي** (**تَارِيخ الطَّبَرِيّ**) :* *لما احتوى الْمُسلمُونَ الأنبار كتب سعد إِلَى عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، يُخبرهُ بذلك،**فَكتب إِلَيْهِ**:* *أنظر فلاة إِلَى جَانب الْبَحْر فارتاد الْمُسلمُونَ بهَا منزلا،**فَبعث سعد رجلا من الْأَنْصَار يُقَال لَهُ**:* *الْحَارِث بن سَلمَة،**وَيُقَال**:* *عُثْمَان بن الحنيف، فارتاد لَهُم موضعا من الْكُوفَة. وَفِي** (**الصِّحَاح**) :* *الْكُوفَة الرملة الْحَمْرَاء، وَبهَا سميت الْكُوفَة**.*
*...........*
*(6/7)*
*(**فَقَالَ عمر: لقد شكوك فِي كل شَيْء حَتَّى فِي الصَّلَاة**) .* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا ذكره ابْن سعد وَسيف: أَنهم زَعَمُوا أَنه حابى فِي بيع خمس بَاعه، وَأَنه صنع على دَاره بَابا مبوبا من خشب، وَكَانَ السُّوق مجاورا لَهُ، فَكَانَ يتَأَذَّى بأصواتهم،**فزعموا أَنه قَالَ**:* *لينقطع الصويت**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا ذكره سيف: أَنهم زَعَمُوا أَنه كَانَ يلهيه الصَّيْد عَن الْخُرُوج فِي السَّرَايَا. وَقَالَ الزبير بن بكار فِي كتاب** (**النّسَب**) :* *رفع أهل الْكُوفَة عَلَيْهِ أَشْيَاء كشفها عمر فَوَجَدَهَا بَاطِلَة، وَيشْهد لذَلِك قَول عمر فِي وَصيته. فَإِنِّي لم أعزله عَن عجز وَلَا خِيَانَة، وَكَانَ عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَمر سعد بن أبي وَقاص على قتال الْفرس فِي سنة أَربع عشرَة، فَفتح الله تَعَالَى الْعرَاق على يَدَيْهِ ثمَّ اختط الْكُوفَة سنة سبع عشرَة، وَاسْتمرّ عَلَيْهَا أَمِيرا، إِلَى سنة إِحْدَى وَعشْرين فِي قَول خَليفَة بن خياط،**وَعند الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *سنة عشْرين، فَوَقع لَهُ مَعَ أهل الْكُوفَة مَا وَقع**.*
*فَقَالَ سعد**:* *أتعلمني الْأَعْرَاب الصَّلَاة؟ أخرجه مُسلم، وَفِيه دلَالَة على أَن الَّذِي شكوه كَانُوا جُهَّالًا، لِأَن الْجَهَالَة فيهم غالبة، والأعراب، بِفَتْح الْهمزَة، ساكنو الْبَادِيَة من الْعَرَب الَّذين لَا يُقِيمُونَ فِي الْأَمْصَار وَلَا يدْخلُونَهَا إلاّ لحَاجَة، وَالْعرب اسْم لهَذَا الجيل الْمَعْرُوف من النَّاس وَلَا وَاحِد لَهُ من لَفظه، وَسَوَاء أَقَامَ بالبادية أَو المدن*
*.........*
*(6/8)*
*الْحكمَة فِي هَذِه الدَّعْوَات الثَّلَاث أَن أُسَامَة بن قَتَادَة الْمَذْكُور نفى عَن سعد الْفَضَائِل الثَّلَاث الَّتِي هِيَ أصُول الْفَضَائِل وَأُمَّهَات الكمالات،**وَهِي**:* *الشجَاعَة الَّتِي هِيَ الْقُوَّة الغضبية حَيْثُ قَالَ: لَا يسير بالسرية،**والعفة**:* *الَّتِي هِيَ كَمَال الْقُوَّة الشهوانية،**حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *لَا يقسم بالسرية،**وَالْحكمَة**:* *الَّتِي هِيَ كَمَال الْقُوَّة الْعَقْلِيَّة،**حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *وَلَا يعدل فِي الْقَضِيَّة، فالثلاثة تتَعَلَّق بِالنَّفسِ وَالْمَال وَالدّين، فقابل سعد هَذِه الثَّلَاثَة بِثَلَاثَة مثلهَا،**فَدَعَا عَلَيْهِ بِمَا يتَعَلَّق بِالنَّفسِ**:* *وَهُوَ طول الْعُمر،**وَبِمَا يتَعَلَّق بِالْمَالِ**:* *وَهُوَ الْفقر،**وَبِمَا يتَعَلَّق بِالدّينِ**:* *وَهُوَ الْوُقُوع فِي الْفِتَن**.*
*.........*
*(6/9)*
*وَعَن جَابر قَالَ**:* *سَأَلت الشّعبِيّ وسالما وَقَاسما وَالْحكم ومجاهدا وَعَطَاء عَن الرجل يجْهر فِي الظّهْر وَالْعصر؟**فَقَالُوا**:* *لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ سَهْو**.* *وَعَن قَتَادَة**:* *أَن أنسا جهر فيهمَا فَلم يسْجد، وَكَذَا فعله سعيد بن الْعَاصِ إِذْ كَانَ أَمِيرا بِالْمَدِينَةِ. وَفِي** (**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *ويستدل لأبي حنيفَة بِمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة من كتاب ابْن شاهين بِسَنَد فِيهِ كَلَام،**قَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِذا رَأَيْتُمْ من يجْهر بِالْقِرَاءَةِ فِي صَلَاة النَّهَار فارجموه بالبعر**) .* *وَفِي** (**المُصَنّف**)* *عَن يحيى بن كثير**: (**قَالُوا يَا رَسُول الله: إِن هُنَا قوما يجهرون بِالْقِرَاءَةِ بِالنَّهَارِ! فَقَالَ: ارموهم بالبعر**) .* *وَعَن الْحسن وَأبي عُبَيْدَة**:* *صَلَاة النَّهَار عجماء. وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *وَحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس: صَلَاة النَّهَار عجماء،**وَإِن كَانَ بعض الْأَئِمَّة قَالَ**:* *هُوَ حَدِيث لَا أصل لَهُ بَاطِل، فَيُشبه أَن يكون لَيْسَ كَذَلِك*
*............*
*(6/9)*
*إِن مَذْهَب عمر أَن لَا يسْتَمر بالعامل أَكثر من أَربع سِنِين**. وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ: اخْتلفُوا هَل يعْزل القَاضِي بشكوى الْوَاحِد أَو الْإِثْنَيْنِ أَو لَا يعْزل حَتَّى يجْتَمع الْأَكْثَر على الشكوى عَنهُ.*
*
............*
*(6/10)*
*قَالَ ابْن حزم فِي** (الْمحلى) : وَقِرَاءَة أم الْقُرْآن فرض فِي كل رَكْعَة من كل صَلَاة، إِمَامًا كَانَ أَو مَأْمُوما، وَالْفَرْض والتطوع سَوَاء، وَالرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء سَوَاء. وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ فِي رِوَايَة، وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة، وَعبد الله بن وهب وَأَشْهَب: لَا يقْرَأ الْمُؤْتَم شَيْئا من الْقُرْآن وَلَا بِفَاتِحَة الْكتاب فِي شَيْء من الصَّلَوَات، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن الْمسيب فِي جمَاعَة من التَّابِعين، وفقهاء الْحجاز وَالشَّام على أَنه: لَا يقْرَأ مَعَه فِيمَا يجْهر بِهِ وَإِن لم يسمعهُ وَيقْرَأ فِيمَا يسر فِيهِ الإِمَام، ثمَّ وَجه اسْتِدْلَال الشَّافِعِي وَمن مَعَه بِهَذَا الحَدِيث، وَهُوَ أَنه: نفى جنس الصَّلَاة عَن الْجَوَاز إلاّ بِقِرَاءَة فَاتِحَة الْكتاب.*
*وَاسْتدلَّ أَصْحَابنَا بقوله تَعَالَى**: {فاقرؤا مَا تيَسّر من الْقُرْآن} (المزمل: 20) . أَمر الله تَعَالَى بِقِرَاءَة مَا تيَسّر من الْقُرْآن مُطلقًا، وتقييده بِالْفَاتِحَةِ زِيَادَة على مُطلق النَّص، وَذَا لَا يجوز لِأَنَّهُ نسخ، فَيكون أدنى مَا ينْطَلق عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآن فرضا لكَونه مَأْمُورا بِهِ، وَأَن الْقِرَاءَة خَارج الصَّلَاة لَيست بِفَرْض، فَتعين أَن يكون فِي الصَّلَاة.*
*......*
*(6/12)*
*عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا،** مَرْفُوعا: (لَا صَلَاة بِحَضْرَة الطَّعَام) فَإِنَّهُ فِي (صَحِيح ابْن حبَان) بِلَفْظ: (لَا يُصَلِّي أحدكُم بِحَضْرَة الطَّعَام) . قلت: تنظيره بِحَدِيث مُسلم غير صَحِيح، لِأَن لفظ حَدِيث ابْن حبَان غير نهي بل هُوَ نفي الْغَائِب، وَكَلَامه يدل على أَنه لَا يعرف الْفرق بَين النَّفْي وَالنَّهْي. وَقَالَ أَيْضا: اسْتدلَّ من أسقطها أَي: من أسقط قِرَاءَة الْفَاتِحَة عَن الْمَأْمُوم مُطلقًا يَعْنِي أسر الإِمَام أَو جهر كالحنفية بِحَدِيث: (من صلى خلف الإِمَام فقراءة الإِمَام قِرَاءَة لَهُ) ، لكنه حَدِيث ضَعِيف عِنْد الْحفاظ، وَقد استوعب طرقه وَعلله الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ وَغَيره. قلت: هَذَا الحَدِيث رَوَاهُ جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة وهم: جَابر بن عبد الله وَابْن عمر وَأَبُو سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَابْن عَبَّاس وانس بن مَالك، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم. فَحَدِيث جَابر أخرجه ابْن مَاجَه عَنهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (من كَانَ لَهُ إِمَام فَإِن قِرَاءَة الإِمَام قِرَاءَة لَهُ) . وَحَدِيث ابْن عمر أخرجه الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي سنَنه عَنهُ عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (من كَانَ لَهُ إِمَام فقراءة الإِمَام لَهُ قِرَاءَة) . وَحَدِيث أبي سعيد أخرجه الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي (الْأَوْسَط) عَنهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (من كَانَ لَهُ إِمَام فقراءة الإِمَام لَهُ قِرَاءَة) . وَحَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة أخرجه الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي (سنَنه) من حَدِيث سهل بن صَالح عَن أَبِيه عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة مَرْفُوعا نَحوه سَوَاء. وَحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس أخرجه الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ أَيْضا عَنهُ عَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ: (يَكْفِيك قِرَاءَة الإِمَام خَافت أَو جهر)* 
*..........*
*(6/12)*
*ي** (الْمُوَطَّأ) عَن أبي حنيفَة، قَالَ: أخبرنَا الإِمَام أَبُو حنيفَة حَدثنَا أَبُو الْحسن مُوسَى بن أبي عَائِشَة عَن عبد الله بن شَدَّاد عَن جَابر عَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (من صلى خلف الإِمَام فَإِن قِرَاءَة الإِمَام لَهُ قِرَاءَة) . فَإِن قلت: هَذَا حَدِيث أخرجه الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي (سنَنه) ثمَّ الْبَيْهَقِيّ عَن أبي حنيفَة مَقْرُونا بالْحسنِ بن عمَارَة وَعَن الْحسن بن عمَارَة وَحده بِالْإِسْنَادِ الْمَذْكُور، ثمَّ قَالَ: هَذَا الحَدِيث لم يسْندهُ عَن جَابر بن عبد الله غير أبي حنيفَة وَالْحسن بن عمَارَة وهما ضعيفان، وَقد رَوَاهُ سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ وَأَبُو الْأَحْوَص وَشعْبَة وَإِسْرَائِيل وَشريك وَأَبُو خَالِد الدالاني وسُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة وَغَيرهم عَن أبي الْحسن مُوسَى بن أبي عَائِشَة عَن عبد الله بن شَدَّاد عَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مُرْسلا، وَهُوَ الصَّوَاب. قلت: لَو تأدب الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ واستحيى لما تلفظ بِهَذِهِ اللَّفْظَة فِي حق أبي حنيفَة فَإِنَّهُ إِمَام طبق علمه الشرق والغرب، وَلما سُئِلَ إِبْنِ معِين عَنهُ فَقَالَ: ثِقَة مَأْمُون مَا سَمِعت أحدا ضعفه، هَذَا شُعْبَة بن الْحجَّاج يكْتب إِلَيْهِ أَن يحدث وَشعْبَة شُعْبَة. وَقَالَ أَيْضا: كَانَ أَبُو حنيفَة ثِقَة من أهل الدّين والصدق وَلم يتهم بِالْكَذِبِ، وَكَانَ مَأْمُونا على دين الله تَعَالَى، صَدُوقًا فِي الحَدِيث، وَأثْنى عَلَيْهِ جمَاعَة من الْأَئِمَّة الْكِبَار مثل عبد الله بن الْمُبَارك، ويعد من أَصْحَابه، وسُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة وسُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ وَحَمَّاد بن زيد وَعبد الرَّزَّاق ووكيع، وَكَانَ يُفْتِي بِرَأْيهِ وَالْأَئِمَّة الثَّلَاثَة: مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَآخَرُونَ كَثِيرُونَ، وَقد ظهر لَك من هَذَا تحامل الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ عَلَيْهِ وتعصبه الْفَاسِد، وَلَيْسَ لَهُ مِقْدَار بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى هَؤُلَاءِ حَتَّى يتَكَلَّم فِي إِمَام مُتَقَدم على هَؤُلَاءِ فِي الدّين وَالتَّقوى وَالْعلم، وبتضعيفه إِيَّاه يسْتَحق هُوَ التَّضْعِيف، أَفلا يرضى بسكوت أَصْحَابه عَنهُ وَقد روى فِي (سنَنه) أَحَادِيث سقيمة ومعلولة ومنكرة وغريبة وموضوعة؟ وَلَقَد روى أَحَادِيث ضَعِيفَة فِي كِتَابه (الْجَهْر بالبسملة) وَاحْتج بهَا مَعَ علمه بذلك، حَتَّى إِن بَعضهم استحلفه على ذَلِك فَقَالَ: لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَدِيث صَحِيح. وَلَقَد صدق الْقَائِل:*
*(حسدوا الْفَتى إِذْ لم ينالوا سَعْيه ... فالقوم أَعدَاء لَهُ وخصوم)*
*.............*
*(6/13)*
*روى منع الْقِرَاءَة خلف الإِمَام عَن ثَمَانِينَ من الصَّحَابَة الْكِبَار مِنْهُم**:* *المرتضي والعبادلة الثَّلَاثَة وأساميهم عِنْد أهل الحَدِيث، فَكَانَ اتِّفَاقهم بِمَنْزِلَة الْإِجْمَاع، فَمن هَذَا قَالَ صَاحب** (**الْهِدَايَة**)* *من أَصْحَابنَا: وعَلى ترك الْقِرَاءَة خلف الإِمَام إِجْمَاع الصَّحَابَة، فَسَماهُ إِجْمَاعًا بِاعْتِبَار اتِّفَاق الْأَكْثَر، وَمثل هَذَا يُسمى إِجْمَاعًا عندنَا، وَذكر الشَّيْخ الإِمَام عبد الله بن يَعْقُوب الحارني السيذموني فِي كتاب** (**كشف الْأَسْرَار**) :* *عَن عبد الله بن زيد بن أسلم عَن أَبِيه قَالَ: كَانَ عشرَة من أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**ينهون عَن الْقِرَاءَة خلف الإِمَام أَشد النَّهْي**:* *أَبُو بكر الصّديق وَعمر الْفَارُوق وَعُثْمَان بن عَفَّان وَعلي بن أبي طَالب وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن عَوْف وَسعد ابْن أبي وَقاص وَعبد الله بن مَسْعُود وَزيد بن ثَابت وَعبد الله بن عمر وَعبد الله بن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم*
*مَّ قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**: فَهَؤُلَاءِ جمَاعَة من أَصْحَاب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قد أَجمعُوا على ترك الْقِرَاءَة خلف الإِمَام، وَقد وافقهم على ذَلِك مَا قد رُوِيَ عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مِمَّا قدمنَا ذكره، وَأَشَارَ بِهِ إِلَى أَحَادِيث الصَّحَابَة الَّذين رووا ترك الْقِرَاءَة خلف الإِمَام. فَإِن قلت: أخرج الْبَيْهَقِيّ من حَدِيث الْجريرِي عَن أبي الْأَزْهَر قَالَ: سُئِلَ ابْن عمر عَن الْقِرَاءَة خلف الإِمَام، فَقَالَ: إِنِّي لاستحيي من رب هَذِه البنية أَن أُصَلِّي صَلَاة لَا أَقرَأ فِيهَا بِأم الْقُرْآن. قلت: هَذِه مُعَارضَة بَاطِلَة، فَإِن إِسْنَاد مَا ذكره مُنْقَطع، وَالصَّحِيح عَن ابْن عمر عدم وجوب الْقِرَاءَة خلف الإِمَام. فَإِن قلت: قَوْله: صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (قِرَاءَة الإِمَام قِرَاءَة لَهُ) ، معَارض لقَوْله تَعَالَى:: {فاقرؤا} (المزمل: 20) . أَفلا يجوز تَركه بِخَبَر الْوَاحِد. قلت: جعل الْمُقْتَدِي قَارِئًا بِقِرَاءَة الإِمَام فَلَا يلْزم التّرْك،*
*.........*
*(6/15)*
*ا أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أبي صَالح عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِنَّمَا جعل الإِمَام ليؤتم بِهِ**)* *، بِهَذَا الْخَبَر،**وَزَاد**: (**وَإِذا قَرَأَ فأنصتوا**)* *، رَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه والطخاوي، وَهَذَا حجَّة صَرِيحَة فِي أَن الْمُقْتَدِي لَا يجب عَلَيْهِ أَن يقْرَأ خلف الإِمَام أصلا على الشَّافِعِي فِي جَمِيع الصَّلَوَات، وعَلى مَالك فِي الظّهْر وَالْعصر**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قد قَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد عقيب إِخْرَاجه هَذَا الحَدِيث: وَهَذِه الزِّيَادَة يَعْنِي**: (**إِذا قَرَأَ فأنصتوا**)* *لَيست بمحفوظة الْوَهم من أبي خَالِد أحد رُوَاته،**واسْمه**:* *سُلَيْمَان بن حَيَّان،**بِفَتْح الْحَاء وَتَشْديد الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف**:* *وَهُوَ من رجال الْجَمَاعَة. وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**الْمعرفَة**) :* *أجمع الْحفاظ على خطأ هَذِه اللَّفْظَة، وَأسْندَ عَن ابْن معِين فِي** (**سنَنه الْكَبِير**)* *قَالَ: فِي حَدِيث ابْن عجلَان وَزَاد**: (**وَإِذا قَرَأَ فأنصتوا**)* *، لَيْسَ بِشَيْء،**وَكَذَا قَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي حَدِيث أبي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ**: (**وَإِذا قَرَأَ الإِمَام فأنصتوا**)* *،**وَقد رَوَاهُ أَصْحَاب قَتَادَة الْحفاظ عَنهُ مِنْهُم**:* *هِشَام الدستوَائي وَسَعِيد وَشعْبَة وَهَمَّام وَأَبُو عوَانَة وَأَبَان وعدي بن أبي عمَارَة وَلم يقل وَاحِد مِنْهُم**: (**وَإِذا قَرَأَ فأنصتوا قَالَ: وإجماعهم يدل على وهمه،**وَعَن أبي حَاتِم**:* *لَيست هَذِه الْكَلِمَة بمحفوظة، إِنَّمَا هِيَ من تخاليط ابْن عجلَان**.* *قلت**:* *فِي هَذَا كُله نظر، أما ابْن عجلَان فَإِنَّهُ وَثَّقَهُ الْعجلِيّ، وَفِي (الْكَمَال**) :* *ثِقَة كثير الحَدِيث،**وَقَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ**:* *إِن مُسلما أخرج لَهُ فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *قلت: أخرج لَهُ الْجَمَاعَة البُخَارِيّ مستشهدا وَهُوَ مُحَمَّد بن عجلَان الْمدنِي، فَهَذَا زِيَادَة ثِقَة فَتقبل، وَقد تَابعه عَلَيْهِمَا خَارِجَة ابْن مُصعب وَيحيى بن الْعَلَاء، كَمَا ذكره الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**سنَنه الْكَبِير**)* 
*.........*
*(6/16)*
*حجَّة الْكُوفِيّين فِي هَذَا الْبَاب مواظبته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي صَلَاة النَّهَار على الْإِسْرَار وعَلى الْجَهْر فِي صَلَاة اللَّيْل فِي الْفَرَائِض، وَفِي حَدِيث إِمَامَة جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، روى أنس أَنه أسر فِي الظّهْر وَالْعصر وَالثَّالِثَة من الْمغرب والأخريين من الْعشَاء،**وأصل الحَدِيث فِي سنَن الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ من حَدِيث قَتَادَة**:* *عَن أنس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وروى أَبُو دَاوُد فِي** (**مراسيله**)* *عَن الْحسن فِي صَلَاة النَّبِي خلف جِبْرِيل،**عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام**:* *أَنه أسر فِي الظّهْر وَالْعصر وَالثَّالِثَة من الْمغرب والأخريين من الْعشَاء وَنَحْو ذَلِك**.*
*............*
*(6/20)*
*قَالَ عِيَاض: فِيهِ حجَّة على من أجَاز الْقِرَاءَة بِالْفَارِسِيَّ  ةِ، لكَون مَا لَيْسَ بِلِسَان الْعَرَب لَا يُسمى قُرْآنًا**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا الْخلاف مَبْنِيّ على أَن الْقُرْآن اسْم للمعنى فَقَط، أَو للنظم وَالْمعْنَى جَمِيعًا،**فَمن ذهب إِلَى أَنه اسْم للمعنى احْتج بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**وَإنَّهُ لفي زبر الْأَوَّلين**} (**الشُّعَرَاء: 196**) .* *وَلم يكن الْقُرْآن فِي زبر الْأَوَّلين بِلِسَان الْعَرَب،**وَقَوله**:* *لكَون مَا لَيْسَ بِلِسَان الْعَرَب لَا يُسمى قُرْآنًا فِيهِ نظر، لِأَن التَّوْرَاة الَّذِي أنزلهُ الله تَعَالَى على مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، يُطلق على أَنه قُرْآن وَهُوَ لَيْسَ بِلِسَان الْعَرَب، وَكَذَلِكَ الْإِنْجِيل وَالزَّبُور، لِأَن الْقُرْآن كَلَام الله تَعَالَى قَائِم بِذَاتِهِ لَا يتَجَزَّأ وَلَا ينْفَصل عَنهُ، غير أَنه إِذا نزل بِلِسَان الْعَرَب سمي قُرْآنًا، وَلما نزل على مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، سمي توراة، وَلما نزل على عِيسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، سمي إنجيلاً، وَلما نزل على دَاوُد سمي زبورا. وَاخْتِلَاف الْعبارَات باخْتلَاف الاعتبارات**.*
*
..........*
*(6/22)*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *إِنَّمَا لم يُعلمهُ أَولا ليَكُون أبلغ فِي تَعْرِيفه وتعريف غَيره بِصفة الصَّلَاة المجزئة،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يكون ترديده لتفخيم الْأَمر وتعظيمه عَلَيْهِ، وَرَأى أَن الْوَقْت لم يفته فَأَرَادَ إيقاظ الفطنة للمتروك،**وَقَالَ ابْن دَقِيق الْعِيد**:* *لَيْسَ التَّقْرِير بِدَلِيل على الْجَوَاز مُطلقًا، بل لَا بُد من انْتِفَاء الْمَوَانِع، وَلَا شكّ أَن فِي زِيَادَة قبُول التَّعَلُّم لما يلقى إِلَيْهِ بعد تكْرَار فعله واستجماع نَفسه وَتوجه سُؤَاله مصلحَة مَانِعَة من وجوب الْمُبَادرَة إِلَى التَّعَلُّم، لَا سِيمَا مَعَ عدم خوف الْفَوات، إِمَّا بِنَاء على ظَاهر الْحَال أَو بِوَحْي خَاص**.*
*
.....*
*(6/24)*
*والمفصل السَّبع السَّابِع، سمي بِهِ لِكَثْرَة فصوله، وَهُوَ من سُورَة مُحَمَّد صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَقيل**:* *من الْفَتْح،**وَقيل**:* *من قَاف إِلَى آخر الْقُرْآن. وقصار الْمفصل من** {**لم يكن**} (**الْبَيِّنَة: 1**) .* *إِلَى آخر الْقُرْآن، وأوساطه من** {**وَالسَّمَاء ذَات البروج**} (**البروج: 1**) .* *إِلَى** {**لم يكن**} (**الْبَيِّنَة: 1**) .* *وطواله من سُورَة مُحَمَّد أَو من الْفَتْح إِلَى** {**وَالسَّمَاء ذَات البروج**} (**البروج: 1**)*
*............*
*(6/27)*
*وَأما الطّور فَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *الطّور الْجَبَل الَّذِي كلم الله، عز وَجل، مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، عَلَيْهِ لُغَة سريانية. وَفِي** (**الْمُحكم**) :* *الطّور الْجَبَل، وَقد غلب طور سيناء، على جبل بِالشَّام،**وَهُوَ بالسُّرْيَانيَّ  ة**:* *طورى،**وَالنِّسْبَة إِلَيْهِ**:* *طوري وطوراني،**وَزعم أَبُو عبيد الْبكْرِيّ**:* *أَنه جبل بِبَيْت الْمُقَدّس ممتد مَا بَين مصر وأيلة سمي بطور إِسْمَاعِيل بن إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَهُوَ طور سيناء وطور سينين، وَفِي** (**الْمُتَّفق وضعا والمختلف صنفا**)* *اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ،**فَقَالَ قوم**:* *هُوَ جبل بِقرب أَيْلَة: وَقيل: هُوَ جبل بِالشَّام، وَأما طور زيتا، بِالْقصرِ، فجبل بِقرب رَأس عين،**وببيت الْمُقَدّس أَيْضا جبل يعرف**:* *بطور زيتا،**وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَاءَ فِيهِ الحَدِيث**: (**مَاتَ بطور زيتا سَبْعُونَ ألف نَبِي كلهم قَتلهمْ الْجُوع**) .* *وَهُوَ شَرْقي وَادي سلوان،**وعَلى مَدِينَة طبرية يُقَال لَهُ**:* *الطّور، مطل عَلَيْهَا،**وبأرض مصر جبل يُقَال لَهُ**:* *الطّور بَين مصر وفاران، يشْتَمل على عدَّة قرى،**وطور عَبْدَيْنِ**:* *اسْم بليدَة بنواحي نَصِيبين،**وَفِي قبلي الْبَيْت الْمُقَدّس جبل عَال يُقَال لَهُ**:* *الطّور، فِيهِ فِيمَا يُقَال قبر هَارُون، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام**.*
*
.......*
*(6/28)*
*بُوت سَجْدَة التِّلَاوَة فِي سُورَة** {**إِذا السَّمَاء انشقت**}* *وَهُوَ حجَّة على مَالك فِي قَوْله لَا سَجْدَة فِيهَا وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنِير لَا حجَّة فِيهِ على مَالك حَيْثُ كره السَّجْدَة فِي الْفَرِيضَة يَعْنِي فِي الْمَشْهُور عَنهُ لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مَرْفُوعا ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَنَّهُ مَرْفُوع كَمَا ذكرنَا وَيدل عَلَيْهِ أَيْضا رِوَايَة أبي الْأَشْعَث عَن مُعْتَمر بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَاد بِلَفْظ** "* *صليت خلف أبي الْقَاسِم فَسجدَ بهَا** "* *أخرجه ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَكَذَلِكَ أخرجه الجوزقي من طَرِيق يزِيد بن هَارُون عَن سُلَيْمَان التَّيْمِيّ بِلَفْظ** "* *صليت مَعَ أبي الْقَاسِم فَسجدَ فِيهَا** " (**قلت**)* *هَذَا حجَّة على مَالك مُطلقًا سَوَاء قُرِئت هَذِه فِي الْفَرْض أَو فِي النَّفْل وَسَوَاء كَانَ فِي الصَّلَاة أَو خَارِجهَا ثمَّ اخْتلفُوا هَل هِيَ سنة أَو وَاجِبَة على مَا يَأْتِي وَاخْتلفُوا أَيْضا فِي مَوضِع السَّجْدَة فَقيل** {**وَإِذا قرئَ عَلَيْهِم الْقُرْآن لَا يَسْجُدُونَ**}* *وَقيل آخر السُّورَة*
*............*
*(6/35)*
*الَ الْأَزْهَرِي**:* *هُوَ اسْم سوق من أسواق الْعَرَب وموسم من مواسم الْجَاهِلِيَّة كَانَت الْعَرَب تَجْتَمِع بِهِ كل سنة يتفاخرون بهَا، ويحضرها الشُّعَرَاء فيتناشدون مَا أَحْدَثُوا من الشّعْر**.* *وَعَن اللَّيْث**:* *سمي عكاظ عكاظا لِأَن الْعَرَب كَانَت تَجْتَمِع فِيهَا فيعكظ بَعضهم بَعْضًا بالمفاخرة أَي: يدعك**.* *وَقَالَ غَيره**:* *عكظ الرجل دَابَّته يعكظها عكظا إِذا حَبسهَا، وتعكظ الْقَوْم تعكظا إِذا تحبسوا ينظرُونَ فِي أَمرهم، وَبِه سميت عكاظ*
*كَانَ سوق عكاظ يقوم صبيح هِلَال ذِي الْقعدَة عشْرين يَوْمًا، وسوق مجنة يقوم بعده عشرَة أَيَّام. وسوق ذِي الْمجَاز يقوم هِلَال ذِي الْحجَّة. وَزعم الرشاطي أَنَّهَا كَانَت تُقَام نصف ذِي الْقعدَة إِلَى آخر الشَّهْر، فَإِذا أهل ذُو الْحجَّة أَتَوا إِذا الْمجَاز وَهِي قريب من عكاظ فَيقوم سوقها إِلَى يَوْم التَّرويَة، فيسيرون إِلَى منى،** وَقَالَ ابْن الْكَلْبِيّ: لم يكن بعكاظ عشور وَلَا خفارة.*
*.......*
*(6/36)*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر بن عبد الْبر**:* *الْجِنّ منزلون على مَرَاتِب،**فَإِذا ذكر الْجِنّ خَالِصا يُقَال**:* *جني،**وَإِن أُرِيد بِهِ أَنه مِمَّن يسكن مَعَ النَّاس**:* *يُقَال: عَامر،**وَالْجمع**:* *عمار،**وَإِن كَانَ مِمَّا يعرض للصبيان يُقَال**:* *أَرْوَاح، فَإِن خبث فَهُوَ شَيْطَان، فَإِن زَاد على ذَلِك فَهُوَ مارد، فَإِن زَاد على ذَلِك وَقَوي أمره فَهُوَ عفريت،**وَالْجمع**:* *عفاريت. انْتهى**.* 
*..........*
*(6/37)*
*فَذكر ابْن اسحاق أَن الْعَرَب أنْكرت وُقُوع الشهب، وأشدهم إنكارا ثَقِيف،، وَأَنَّهُمْ جاؤوا إِلَى رئيسهم عَمْرو بن أُميَّة بَعْدَمَا عمي فَسَأَلُوهُ،**فَقَالَ**:* *انْظُرُوا إِن كَانَت هِيَ الَّتِي يهتدى بهَا فِي ظلمات الْبر وَالْبَحْر فَهُوَ خراب الدُّنْيَا وزوالها، وَإِن كَانَ غَيرهَا فَهُوَ لأمر حدث، وَإِن الشَّيَاطِين استنكرت ذَلِك وضربوا فِي الْآفَاق لينظروا مَا مُوجبه، وَنَفس الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة تدل على وجود حراسها بِمَا شَاءَ الله تَعَالَى، إلاّ أَنه قَلِيل،**وَإِنَّمَا كثر عِنْد أبان مبعث سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذْ قَالُوا**:* *ملئت حرسا شَدِيدا لأَنهم عهدوا حرسا، وَلكنه غير شَدِيد، وَلِأَن جمَاعَة من الْعلمَاء، مِنْهُم ابْن عَبَّاس وَالزهْرِيّ،**قَالُوا**:* *مَا زَالَت الشهب مذ كَانَت الدُّنْيَا، يُؤَيّدهُ مَا فِي** (**صَحِيح مُسلم**)* *من قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**وَرمى بِنَجْم مَا كُنْتُم تَقولُونَ أَن كَانَ مثل هَذَا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة؟**قَالُوا**:* *يَمُوت عَظِيم أَو يُولد عَظِيم**. .)* *الحَدِيث. وَذكر بَعضهم أَن السَّمَاء كَانَت محروسة قبل النُّبُوَّة، وَلَكِن إِنَّمَا كَانَت تقع الشهب عِنْد حُدُوث أَمر عَظِيم من عَذَاب ينزل أَو إرْسَال رَسُول إِلَيْهِم،**وَعَلِيهِ تأولوا قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَإِنَّا لَا نَدْرِي أشر أُرِيد بِمن فِي الأَرْض أم أَرَادَ بهم رَبهم رشدا**} (**الْجِنّ: 10**) .* *وَقيل**:* *كَانَت الشهب مرئية مَعْلُومَة، لَكِن رجم الشَّيَاطِين وإحراقهم لم يكن إلاّ بعد نبوة سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *فَإِن قيل**:* *كَيفَ تتعرض الْجِنّ لإتلاف نَفسهَا بِسَبَب سَماع خبر بعد أَن صَار ذَلِك مَعْلُوما لَهُم؟**أُجِيب**:* *قد ينسيهم الله تَعَالَى ذَلِك لينفذ فيهم قَضَاؤُهُ،**كَمَا قيل فِي الهدهد**:* *إِنَّه يرى المَاء فِي تخوم الأَرْض وَلَا يرى الفخ على ظهر الأَرْض، على أَن السُّهيْلي وَغَيره زَعَمُوا أَن الشهَاب تَارَة يصيبهم فيحرقهم، وَتارَة لَا يصيبهم، فَإِن صَحَّ هَذَا فَيَنْبَغِي كَأَنَّهُمْ غير متيقنين بِالْهَلَاكِ وَلَا جازمين بِهِ. وَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا**:* *كَانَت الشَّيَاطِين لَا تحجب عَن السَّمَوَات، فَلَمَّا ولد عِيسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، منعت من ثَلَاث سموات، فَلَمَّا ولد سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم منعت مِنْهَا كلهَا. وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ، رَحمَه الله، الَّذِي أميل إِلَيْهِ أَن الشهب لم تَرَ إلاّ قبل مولد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ثمَّ اسْتمرّ ذَلِك وَكثر حِين بعث،**وَعَن الزُّهْرِيّ**:* *كَانَت الشهب قَليلَة فغلظ أمرهَا وَكَثُرت حِين الْبعْثَة**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو الْفرج فَإِن قيل**:* *أيزول الْكَوْكَب إِذا رجم بِهِ؟**قُلْنَا**:* *قد يُحَرك الْإِنْسَان يَده أَو حَاجِبه فتضاف تِلْكَ الْحَرَكَة إِلَى جَمِيعه، وَرُبمَا فصل شُعَاع من الْكَوْكَب فَأحرق، وَيجوز أَن يكون ذَلِك الْكَوْكَب يفنى ويتلاشى**.*
*........*
*(6/37)*
*وَقَالَ الْمَدَائِنِي**:* *جَزِيرَة الْعَرَب خَمْسَة أَقسَام: تهَامَة ونجد وحجاز وعروض*
*ويمن، أما تهَامَة فَهِيَ النَّاحِيَة الجنوبية من الْحجاز، وَأما نجد فَهِيَ النَّاحِيَة الَّتِي من الْحجاز وَالْعراق، وَأما الْحجاز فَهُوَ جبل يقبل من الْيمن حَتَّى يتَّصل بِالشَّام، وَفِيه الْمَدِينَة وعمان. وَأما الْعرُوض فَهِيَ الْيَمَامَة إِلَى الْبَحْرين**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَإِنَّمَا سمي الْحجاز حجازا لِأَنَّهُ يحجز بَين نجد وتهامة*
*..........*
*(6/37)*
*نفر من الْجِنّ**} (**الْجِنّ: 1**) .* *قَالَ الزّجاج**:* *هَؤُلَاءِ النَّفر من الْجِنّ كَانُوا من نَصِيبين،**وَقيل**:* *أَنهم كَانُوا من الْيمن،**وَقيل**:* *إِنَّهُم كَانُوا يهودا**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِنَّهُم كَانُوا مُشْرِكين**.* *وَذكر ابْن دُرَيْد أَن أَسْمَاءَهُم**:* *شاصر وماصر والأحقب ومنشىء وناشىء، لم يزدْ شَيْئا. وَفِي** (**تَفْسِير الضَّحَّاك**) :* *كَانُوا تِسْعَة من أهل نَصِيبين، قَرْيَة بِالْيمن غير الَّتِي بالعراق،**وَفِي رِوَايَة عَاصِم عَن زر بن حُبَيْش**:* *أَنهم كَانُوا سَبْعَة: ثَلَاثَة من أهل حران، وَأَرْبَعَة من نَصِيبين، ذكره الْقُرْطُبِيّ فِي** (**تَفْسِيره**)* *وَعند الْحَاكِم: عَن ابْن مَسْعُود،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *هَبَطُوا على النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**بِبَطن نَخْلَة وَكَانُوا تِسْعَة**:* *أحدهم زَوْبَعَة،**وَقَالَ**:* *صَحِيح الْإِسْنَاد**.* *وَعند الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *كَانُوا اثْنَي عشر،**وَعَن عِكْرِمَة**:* *كَانُوا اثْنَي عشر ألفا. وَفِي** (**تَفْسِير النَّسَفِيّ**) :* *وَقيل: كَانُوا من بني الشيبان، وهم أَكثر الْجِنّ عددا، وهم عَامَّة جنود إِبْلِيس**.*
*.........*
*(6/38)*
*ي الحَدِيث وجود الْجِنّ. قَالَ إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ فِي كِتَابه** (**الشَّامِل**) :* *إِن كثيرا من الفلاسفة وجماهير الْقَدَرِيَّة وكافة الزَّنَادِقَة أَنْكَرُوا الشَّيَاطِين وَالْجِنّ رَأْسا، وَقَالَ أَبُو الْقَاسِم الصفار فِي** (**شرح الْإِرْشَاد**) :* *وَقد أنكرهم مُعظم الْمُعْتَزلَة، وَقد دلّت نُصُوص الْكتاب وَالسّنة على إثباتهم**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر الباقلاني**:* *وَكثير من الْقَدَرِيَّة يثبتون وجود الْجِنّ قَدِيما وينفون وجودهم الْآن، وَمِنْهُم من يقر بوجودهم وَيَزْعُم أَنهم لَا يرَوْنَ لرقة أَجْسَادهم ونفوذ الشعاع**.* *وَمِنْهُم من قَالَ**:* *إِنَّهُم لَا يرَوْنَ لأَنهم لَا ألوان لَهُم**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ أَبُو الْعَبَّاس ابْن تَيْمِية**:* *لم يُخَالف أحد من طوائف الْمُسلمين فِي وجود الْجِنّ وَجُمْهُور طوائف الْكفَّار على إِثْبَات الْجِنّ، وَإِن وجد من يُنكر ذَلِك مِنْهُم، كَمَا يُوجد فِي بعض طوائف الْمُسلمين، كالجهمية والمعتزلة، من يُنكر ذَلِك، وَإِن كَانَ جُمْهُور الطَّائِفَة وأئمتها مقرين بذلك، وَهَذَا لِأَن وجود الْجِنّ تَوَاتَرَتْ بِهِ أَخْبَار الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، تواترا مَعْلُوما بالاضطرار**.*
*....*
*(6/43)*
*وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *هَل تَرْتِيب السُّور من تَرْتِيب النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَو من اجْتِهَاد الْمُسلمين؟**قَالَ ابْن الباقلاني**:* *الثَّانِي أصح الْقَوْلَيْنِ مَعَ احتمالهما، وتأولوا النَّهْي عَن قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن منكوسا على من يقْرَأ من آخر السُّورَة إِلَى أَولهَا، وَأما تَرْتِيب الْآيَات فَلَا خلاف أَنه تَوْقِيف من الله تَعَالَى على مَا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ الْآن فِي الْمُصحف**.*
*......*
*(6/47)*
*وروى عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة بِإِسْنَاد ضَعِيف أَنه اسْم من أَسمَاء الله تَعَالَى. وَعَن هِلَال بن يسَاف التَّابِعِيّ مثله*
*..........*
*(6/49)*
*ي** (**الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**) :* *عَن مَالك عَن أبي الزِّنَاد عَن الْأَعْرَج عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِذا قَالَ أحدكُم: آمين، وَقَالَت الْمَلَائِكَة فِي السَّمَاء، ووافقت إِحْدَاهمَا الْأُخْرَى غفر لَهُ مَا تقدم من ذَنبه**) .* *انْتهى**.* *وَزَاد فِيهِ مُسلم**: (**إِذا قَالَ أحدكُم فِي الصَّلَاة**)* *وَلم يقلها البُخَارِيّ وَغَيره، وَهِي زِيَادَة حَسَنَة نبه عَلَيْهَا عبد الْحق فِي** (**الْجمع بَين الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**)* *، وَفِي هَذَا اللَّفْظ فَائِدَة أُخْرَى**.* *وَهِي**:* *اندراج الْمُنْفَرد فِيهِ، وَغير هَذَا اللَّفْظ إِنَّمَا هُوَ فِي الإِمَام وَفِي الْمَأْمُوم أَو فيهمَا، وَالله أعلم**.*
*.........*
*(6/49)*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي هَؤُلَاءِ الْمَلَائِكَة، فَقيل هم الْحفظَة،**وَقيل**:* *الْمَلَائِكَة المتعاقبون،**وَقيل**:* *غير هَؤُلَاءِ لما روى الْبَيْهَقِيّ بِلَفْظ**: (**إِذا قَالَ القاريء**: {**غير المغضوب عَلَيْهِم وَلَا الضَّالّين**}* *،**وَقَالَ من خَلفه**:* *آمين،**وَوَافَقَ ذَلِك قَول أهل السَّمَاء**:* *آمين، غفر لَهُ مَا تقدم من ذَنبه**) .* *وَرَوَاهُ الدَّارمِيّ أَيْضا فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *وَقيل: هم جَمِيع الْمَلَائِكَة، بِدَلِيل عُمُوم اللَّفْظ لِأَن الْجمع الْمحلى بِاللَّامِ يُفِيد الِاسْتِغْرَاق بِأَن يَقُولهَا الْحَاضِرُونَ من الْحفظَة وَمن فَوْقهم حَتَّى يَنْتَهِي إِلَى الْمَلأ الْأَعْلَى، وَأهل السَّمَوَات*
*.....*
*(6/50)*
*غفر لَهُ مَا تقدم من ذَنبه**)* *وَوَقع فِي رِوَايَة بَحر بن نصر: عَن ابْن وهب عَن يُونُس فِي آخر هَذَا الحَدِيث**: (**وَمَا تَأَخّر**)*
*ذكرهَا الْجِرْجَانِيّ فِي** (**أَمَالِيهِ**)* *قيل: إِنَّهَا شَاذَّة لِأَن ابْن الْجَارُود روى فِي** (**الْمُنْتَقى**) :* *عَن بَحر بن نصر بِدُونِ هَذِه الزِّيَادَة، وَكَذَا فِي رِوَايَة مُسلم عَن حَرْمَلَة، وَفِي رِوَايَة ابْن خُزَيْمَة عَن يُونُس بن عبد الْأَعْلَى، كِلَاهُمَا عَن ابْن وهب بِدُونِ هَذِه الزِّيَادَة،**وَالَّذِي وَقع فِي نُسْخَة لِابْنِ مَاجَه**:* *عَن هِشَام بن عمار وَأبي بكر ابْن أبي شيبَة، كِلَاهُمَا عَن ابْن عُيَيْنَة بِإِثْبَات هَذِه الزِّيَادَة غير صَحِيح، لِأَن ابْن أبي شيبَة قد روى هَذَا الحَدِيث فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *و** (**مُصَنفه**)* *بِدُونِ هَذِه الزِّيَادَة، وَكَذَلِكَ الْحفاظ من أَصْحَاب ابْن عُيَيْنَة مثل الْحميدِي وَابْن الْمَدِينِيّ وَغَيرهمَا رووا بِدُونِ هَذِه الزِّيَادَة،*
*..........*
*(**6/50)*
*التأمين* 
*رد على الإمامية فِي قَوْلهم: إِن التَّأْمِين يبطل الصَّلَاة، لِأَنَّهُ لفظ لَيْسَ بقرآن وَلَا ذكر**.* *وَقَالَ السفاقسي**:* *وَزَعَمت طَائِفَة من المبتدعة أَن لَا فَضِيلَة فِيهَا،**وَعَن بَعضهم**:* *إِنَّهَا تفْسد الصَّلَاة،**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *يَقُولهَا الإِمَام سنة وَالْمَأْمُوم فرضا**.*
*.........*
*(6/54)*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث دلَالَة ظَاهِرَة على أَن تَأْمِين الْمَأْمُوم يكون مَعَ تَأْمِين الإِمَام لَا بعده**.* *قلت**:* *بل الْأَمر بِالْعَكْسِ، لِأَن الْفَاء فِي الأَصْل للتعقيب،**وَقَالَ أَيْضا**:* *وَأولُوا: إِذا أَمن،**بِأَن مَعْنَاهُ**:* *إِذا أَرَادَ التَّأْمِين، جمعا بَين الْحَدِيثين*
*...........*
*(6/56)*
*وْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا صَلَاة لفرد خلف الصَّفّ**)* *،**وَمَعْنَاهُ**:* *لَا صَلَاة كَامِلَة،**كَمَا فِي قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا وضوء لمن لم يسم الله**)* *،**وَقَوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا صَلَاة لِجَار الْمَسْجِد إلاّ فِي الْمَسْجِد**)* *،**وَقَالَ حَمَّاد ابْن أبي سُلَيْمَان وإبرهيم النَّخعِيّ وَابْن أبي ليلى ووكيع وَالْحكم وَالْحسن بن صَالح وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *من صلى خلف صف مُنْفَردا فَصلَاته بَاطِلَة. وَاحْتَجُّوا بِالْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُور، وَقد أجبنا عَنهُ**.* *وَاحْتَجُّوا أَيْضا بِحَدِيث وابصة بن معبد الْأَشْجَعِيّ**: (**أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، رأى رجلا يُصَلِّي خلف الصَّفّ وَحده، فَأمره أَن يُعِيد**.* *قَالَ سُلَيْمَان**:* *الصَّلَاة**) .* *رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَغَيره، وَصَححهُ أَحْمد وَابْن خُزَيْمَة. وَالْجَوَاب عَنهُ أَن فِي سَنَده اخْتِلَافا، بَيَانه أَن الَّذِي يرويهِ هِلَال بن يسَاف عَن عَمْرو بن رَاشد عَن وابصة،**وَمِنْهُم من قَالَ**:* *هِلَال عَن وابصة،*
*وَعَن هَذَا قَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *لَو ثَبت الحَدِيث لَقلت بِهِ**.* *وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم**:* *إِنَّمَا لم يُخرجهُ الشَّيْخَانِ لفساد الطَّرِيق إِلَيْهِ**.* *وَقَالَ الْبَزَّار عَن عَمْرو بن رَاشد**:* *لَيْسَ مَعْرُوفا بِالْعَدَالَةِ فَلَا يحْتَج بحَديثه، وهلال لم يسمع من وابصة، فأمسكنا عَن ذكره لإرساله**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *فِيهِ اضْطِرَاب وَلَا تثبته جمَاعَة*
*...........*
*(6/57)*
*روى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أَبْزي،**قَالَ**: (**صليت خلف النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَلم يتم التَّكْبِير**)* *، فَهَذَا يُخَالف التَّرْجَمَة؟**قلت**:* *روى البُخَارِيّ فِي** (**التَّارِيخ**)* *عَن أبي دَاوُد الطَّيَالِسِيّ أَنه قَالَ: هَذَا عندنَا حَدِيث بَاطِل،**وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ وَالْبَزَّار**:* *تفرد بِهِ الْحسن بن عمرَان، وَهُوَ مَجْهُول**.*
*.............*
*(6/57)*
*(**بِالْبَصْرَةِ**)* *، بِتَثْلِيث الْبَاء ثَلَاث لُغَات، ذكرهَا الْأَزْهَرِي، وَالْمَشْهُور الْفَتْح،**وَحكى الْخَلِيل فِيهَا ثَلَاث لُغَات أُخْرَى**:* *البصْرة والبصَرة والبصِرة، الأولى بِسُكُون الصَّاد، وَالثَّانيَِة بِفَتْحِهَا، وَالثَّالِثَة بِكَسْرِهَا**.* *وَقَالَ السَّمْعَانِيّ**:* *يُقَال لَهَا: قبَّة الْإِسْلَام وخزانة الْعَرَب بناها عتبَة بن غَزوَان فِي خلَافَة عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَلم يعبد الصَّنَم قطّ على أرْضهَا، وَكَانَ بناؤها فِي سنة سبع عشرَة، وطولها فرسخان فِي فَرسَخ**.* *وَقَالَ الرشاطي**:* *الْبَصْرَة فِي الْعرَاق، وَالْبَصْرَة أَيْضا مَدِينَة فِي الْمغرب بِقرب طنجة، وَهِي الْآن خراب، وَالْبَصْرَة هِيَ الْحِجَارَة الرخوة تضرب إِلَى الْبيَاض، وَسميت الْبَصْرَة بِهَذَا لِأَن أرْضهَا الَّتِي بَين العقيق وَأَعْلَى المربد حِجَارَة،**وَالنِّسْبَة إِلَيْهَا**:* *بَصرِي وبصري بِفَتْح الْبَاء وَكسرهَا، وَكَانَت صَلَاة عمرَان مَعَ عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، بِالْبَصْرَةِ بعد وقْعَة الْجمل*
*.........*
*)6/85(*
*قَالَ ابْن حزم فِي** (**الْمحلى**) :* *وَالتَّكْبِير للرُّكُوع فرض،**وَقَول**:* *سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي الْعَظِيم فِي الرُّكُوع فرض، وَالْقِيَام إِثْر الرُّكُوع فرض لمن قدر عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يعتدل قَائِما،**وَقَول**:* *سمع الله لمن حَمده، عِنْد الْقيام من الرُّكُوع فرض، فَإِن كَانَ مَأْمُوما فَفرض عَلَيْهِ أَن يَقُول بعد ذَلِك، رَبنَا لَك الْحَمد،**أَو**:* *وَلَك الْحَمد، وَلَيْسَ هَذَا فرضا على إِمَام وَلَا فذ، فَإِن قَالَاه كَانَ حسنا وَسنة، وَالتَّكْبِير لكل سَجْدَة مِنْهَا فرض،**وَقَول**:* *سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي الْأَعْلَى، فِي كل سَجْدَة فرض، وَوضع الْجَبْهَة وَالْيَدَيْنِ وَالْأنف والركبتين وصدور الْقَدَمَيْنِ على مَا هُوَ قَائِم عَلَيْهِ مِمَّا أُبِيح لَهُ التَّصَرُّف عَلَيْهِ فرض، كل ذَلِك، وَالْجُلُوس بَين السَّجْدَتَيْنِ فرض، والطمأنينة فِيهِ فرض،*
*.......*
*(6/60)*
*نقل الطَّحَاوِيّ الْإِجْمَاع على: أَن من تَركه فَصلَاته تَامَّة، وَفِيه نظر، لما تقدم عَن أَحْمد، وَالْخلاف فِي بطلَان صلَاته ثَابت فِي مَذْهَب مَالك، إِلَّا أَن يُرِيد إِجْمَاعًا سَابِقًا**.* *قلت**:* *لم يقل الطَّحَاوِيّ هَكَذَا،**وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ**:* *هَذِه الْآثَار المروية عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي التَّكْبِير فِي كل رفع وخفض أولى من حَدِيث عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أَبْزَى، وَأكْثر تواترا، وَقد عمل بهَا من بعد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَبُو بكر وَعمر وَعلي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وتواتر بهَا الْعَمَل إِلَى يَوْمنَا هَذَا لَا يُنكر ذَلِك مُنكر، وَلَا يَدْفَعهُ دَافع. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *أَرَادَ بالآثار المروية الَّتِي أخرجهَا عَن عبد الله بن مَسْعُود وَأبي مَسْعُود البدري وَأبي هُرَيْرَة وَأبي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ وَأنس بن مَالك، وَأَشَارَ بِهَذَا أَيْضا إِلَى أَن من جملَة أَسبَاب التَّرْجِيح كَثْرَة عدد الروَاة وشهرة الْمَرْوِيّ حَتَّى إِذا كَانَ أحد الْخَبَرَيْنِ يرويهِ وَاحِد، وَالْآخر يرويهِ إثنان، فَالَّذِي يرويهِ إثنان أولى بِالْعَمَلِ بِهِ**.*
*..........*
*(6/65)*
*سْتدلَّ بِهِ أَبُو يُوسُف وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد على أَن الطُّمَأْنِينَة فِي الرُّكُوع وَالسُّجُود فرض، وَفِي** (**التُّحْفَة**) :* *قَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف: طمأنينة الرُّكُوع وَالسُّجُود مِقْدَار تَسْبِيحَة وَاحِدَة فرض،**وَفِي الأسبيجابي**:* *الطُّمَأْنِينَة لَيست بِفَرْض فِي ظَاهر الرِّوَايَة، وَرُوِيَ عَن أبي يُوسُف أَنَّهَا فرض**.* *وَقَالَ إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ**:* *فِي قلبِي شَيْء فِي وجوب الطُّمَأْنِينَة فِي الِاعْتِدَال، فَلَو أَتَى بِالرُّكُوعِ الْوَاجِب فعرضت عَلَيْهِ عِلّة من الانتصاب سجد فِي رُكُوعه وَسقط عَنهُ الِاعْتِدَال*
*.........*
*(6/71)*
*روى البُخَارِيّ أَيْضا من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة،**قَالَ**: (**كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذا قَالَ: سمع الله لمن حَمده،**قَالَ**:* *اللَّهُمَّ رَبنَا وَلَك الْحَمد**)* *الحَدِيث، فَهَذَا صَرِيح فِي أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يجمع بَينهمَا، لَا لعِلَّة قنوت وَلَا لغيره**.* *قلت**:* *يُمكن أَن يكون هَذَا من النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَهُوَ مُنْفَرد، فَافْهَم. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي إِن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قالهما جَمِيعًا، وَالْمَأْمُوم مَأْمُور بمتابعته،*
*........*
*(6/73)*
*وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *وَقَالَ أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق: لَا يقنت فِي الْفجْر إِلَّا عِنْد نازلة تنزل بِالْمُسْلِمين، فَإِذا نزلت نازلة فللإمام أَن يَدْعُو لجيوش الْمُسلمين**.* *وَقَالَ سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ**:* *إِن قنت فِي الْفجْر فَحسن، وَإِن لم يقنت فَحسن، وَاخْتَارَ أَن لَا يقنت، وَلم ير ابْن الْمُبَارك الْقُنُوت فِي الْفجْر**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *حَدثنَا ابْن أبي دَاوُد حَدثنَا الْمقدمِي حَدثنَا أَبُو معشر حَدثنَا أَبُو حَمْزَة عَن إِبْرَاهِيم عَن عَلْقَمَة عَن ابْن مَسْعُود،**قَالَ**: (**قنت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم شهرا يَدْعُو على عصية وذكوان، فَلَمَّا ظهر عَلَيْهِم ترك الْقُنُوت**) .* *وَكَانَ ابْن مَسْعُود لَا يقنت فِي صلَاته**.* *ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *فَهَذَا ابْن مَسْعُود يخبر أَن قنوت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الَّذِي كَانَ يقنته إِنَّمَا كَانَ من أجل من كَانَ يَدْعُو عَلَيْهِ، وَأَنه قد كَانَ ترك ذَلِك فَصَارَ الْقُنُوت مَنْسُوخا، فَلم يكن هُوَ من بعد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يقنت. وَكَانَ أحد من روى عَنهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَيْضا عبد الله بن عمر،**ثمَّ أخبر أَن الله عز وَجل نسخ ذَلِك حِين أنزل على رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: {**لَيْسَ لَك من الْأَمر شَيْء أَو يَتُوب عَلَيْهِم أَو يعذبهم فَإِنَّهُم ظَالِمُونَ**} (**آل عمرَان: 128**) .* *فَصَارَ ذَلِك عِنْد ابْن عمر مَنْسُوخا أَيْضا،*
*.....*
*(6/74)*
*روى عبد الرَّزَّاق فِي مُصَنفه أخبرنَا أَبُو جَعْفَر الرَّازِيّ عَن الرّبيع بن أنس عَن أنس بن مَالك** "* *قَالَ مازال رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يقنت فِي الْفجْر حَتَّى فَارق الدُّنْيَا** "* *وَمن طَرِيق عبد الرَّزَّاق رَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي سنَنه وَإِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه فِي مُسْنده** (**قلت**)* *قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي الْعِلَل المتناهية هَذَا حَدِيث لَا يَصح فَإِن أَبَا جَعْفَر الرَّازِيّ اسْمه عِيسَى بن ماهان وَقَالَ ابْن الْمَدِينِيّ كَانَ يخلط وَقَالَ يحيى كَانَ يخطىء وَقَالَ أَحْمد لَيْسَ بِالْقَوِيّ فِي الحَدِيث وَقَالَ أَبُو زرْعَة كَانَ يتهم كثيرا وَقَالَ ابْن حبَان كَانَ ينْفَرد بِالْمَنَاكِيرِ عَن الْمَشَاهِير انْتهى. وَرَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ فِي شرح الْآثَار وَسكت عَنهُ إِلَّا أَنه قَالَ وَهُوَ معَارض بِمَا رُوِيَ عَن أنس رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ أَنه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - إِنَّمَا قنت شهرا يَدْعُو على أَحيَاء من الْعَرَب ثمَّ تَركه وروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي مُعْجَمه حَدثنَا عبد الله بن مُحَمَّد بن عبد الْعَزِيز حَدثنَا شَيبَان بن فروخ حَدثنَا غَالب بن فرقد الطَّحَّان قَالَ كنت عِنْد أنس بن مَالك شَهْرَيْن فَلم يقنت فِي صَلَاة الْغَدَاة انْتهى فَهَذَا يدل على أَن الْقُنُوت كَانَ ثمَّ نسخ إِذْ لَو لم ينْسَخ لم يكن أنس يتْركهُ*
*......*
*(6/75)*
*وَرُوِيَ عَن أبي حنيفَة أَن الْعَاطِس يحمد الله فِي نَفسه وَلَا يُحَرك لِسَانه، وَلَو حرك تفْسد صلَاته، كَذَا فِي** (**الْمُحِيط**) :* *وَالصَّحِيح خلاف، هَذَا كَمَا ذكرنَا**.* *وَفِيه**:* *دَلِيل على أَن من كَانَ فِي الصَّلَاة فَسمع عطسة رجل لَا يتَعَيَّن عَلَيْهِ تشميته، وَلِهَذَا قُلْنَا لَو شمته تفْسد صلَاته**.*
*.......*
*(6/78)*
*وَقَالَ الْحَازِمِي**:* *اخْتلف أهل الْعلم فِي هَذَا الْبَاب، فَذهب بَعضهم إِلَى أَن وضع الْيَدَيْنِ قبل الرُّكْبَتَيْنِ أولى، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالْحسن. وَفِي** (**المغنى**)* *، وَهِي رِوَايَة عَن أَحْمد وَبِه قَالَ ابْن حزم وَخَالفهُم فِي ذَلِك آخَرُونَ وَرَأَوا وضع الرُّكْبَتَيْنِ قبل الْيَدَيْنِ أولى**.* *مِنْهُم**:* *عمر بن الْخطاب وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَمُسلم بن يسَار وسُفْيَان بن سعيد وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَإِسْحَاق وَأهل الْكُوفَة. وَفِي** (**المُصَنّف**)* *زَاد: أَبَا قلَابَة وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين،**وَقَالَ أَبُو إِسْحَاق**:* *كَانَ أَصْحَاب عبد الله أذا انحطوا للسُّجُود وَقعت ركبهمْ قبل أَيْديهم، وَحَكَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ أَيْضا عَن ابْن مَسْعُود، وَحَكَاهُ القَاضِي أَبُو الطّيب عَن عَامَّة الْفُقَهَاء، وَحَكَاهُ ابْن بطال عَن ابْن وهب**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَهِي رِوَايَة ابْن شعْبَان عَن مَالك،**وَقَالَ قَتَادَة**:* *يضع أَهْون ذَلِك عَلَيْهِ،*
*......*
*(6/80*
*والوليد بن الْوَلِيد بن الْمُغيرَة بن عبد الله المَخْزُومِي أَخُو خَالِد بن الْوَلِيد أسر يَوْم بدر كَافِرًا فَلَمَّا أفدي أسلم فَقيل لَهُ هلا أسلمت قبل أَن تفتدى فَقَالَ كرهت أَن يظنّ بِي أَنِّي أسلمت جزعا فحبس بِمَكَّة ثمَّ أفلت من أسارتهم بِدُعَاء رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَلحق برَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ أسره عبد الله بن جحش يَوْم بدر وذهبوا بِهِ إِلَى مَكَّة فَأسلم فحبسوه بِمَكَّة وَكَانَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يَدْعُو لَهُ فِي الْقُنُوت ثمَّ أَنه نجا فتوصل إِلَى الْمَدِينَة فَمَاتَ بهَا فِي حَيَاة رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ*
*سَلَمَة بن هِشَام** "* *بِالنّصب عطفا على مَا قبله أَي أَنْج سَلمَة بن هِشَام بن الْمُغيرَة الْمَذْكُور آنِفا أَخُو أبي جهل وَكَانَ قديم الْإِسْلَام وعذب فِي الله ومنعوه أَن يُهَاجر إِلَى الْمَدِينَة قَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ هَاجر إِلَى الْحَبَشَة ثمَّ قدم مَكَّة فمنعوه من الْهِجْرَة وعذبوه ثمَّ هَاجر بعد الخَنْدَق وَشهد مُؤْتَة وَاسْتشْهدَ بمرج الصُّفْرَة وَقيل بأجنادين قَوْله** "* *وَعَيَّاش** "* *بِفَتْح الْعين وَتَشْديد الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وَبعد الْألف شين مُعْجمَة ابْن أبي ربيعَة وَاسم أبي ربيعَة عَمْرو بن الْمُغيرَة الْمَذْكُور وَهُوَ أَخُو أبي جهل أَيْضا لأمه أسلم قَدِيما وأوثقه أَبُو جهل بِمَكَّة قتل يَوْم اليرموك بِالشَّام وَهَؤُلَاء الثَّلَاثَة أَسْبَاط الْمُغيرَة كل وَاحِد مِنْهُم ابْن عَم الآخر*
*......*
*(6/90)*
*قَالَ ابْن بطال اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيمَا يجزىء السُّجُود عَلَيْهِ من الْآرَاب السَّبْعَة بعد إِجْمَاعهم على أَن السُّجُود على الأَرْض فَرِيضَة وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ أَعْضَاء السُّجُود سَبْعَة وَيَنْبَغِي للساجد أَن يسْجد عَلَيْهَا كلهَا وَأَن يسْجد على الْجَبْهَة وَالْأنف جَمِيعًا وَأما الْجَبْهَة فَيجب وَضعهَا مكشوفة على الأَرْض وَيَكْفِي بَعْضهَا وَالْأنف مُسْتَحبّ فَلَو تَركه جَازَ وَلَو اقْتصر عَلَيْهِ وَترك الْجَبْهَة لم يجزه هَذَا مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي وَمَالك والأكثرين وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَابْن الْقَاسِم من أَصْحَاب مَالك لَهُ أَن يقْتَصر على أَيهمَا شَاءَ وَقَالَ أَحْمد وَابْن حبيب من أَصْحَاب مَالك يجب أَن يسْجد على الْجَبْهَة وَالْأنف جَمِيعًا لظَاهِر الحَدِيث وَقَالَ الْأَكْثَرُونَ بل ظَاهر الحَدِيث أَنَّهُمَا فِي حكم عُضْو وَاحِد لِأَنَّهُ قَالَ فِي الحَدِيث سَبْعَة فَإِن جعلا عضوين صَارَت ثَمَانِيَة وَذكر الْأنف اسْتِحْبَابا*
*.........*
*(6/100)*
*وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *وضع الْيَدَيْنِ فِي السَّجْدَتَيْنِ غير مفترش فَهُوَ أَن يضع كفيه على الأَرْض، ويقل ساعديه وَلَا يضعهما على الأَرْض*
*وَغير قَابض الْيَدَيْنِ بِأَن لَا يجافيهما عَن جَنْبَيْهِ، بل يضمهما إِلَيْهِمَا، وَهَذَا الَّذِي يُسمى بالتخوية عِنْد الْفُقَهَاء**.*
*..........*
*(6/98)*
*وَفِي** (**التَّمْهِيد**) :* *اخْتلف الْفُقَهَاء فِي النهوض عَن السُّجُود إِلَى الْقيام،**فَقَالَ مَالك وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالثَّوْري وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه**:* *ينْهض على صُدُور قَدَمَيْهِ وَلَا يجلس، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن ابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عمر وَابْن عَبَّاس،**وَقَالَ النُّعْمَان ابْن أبي عَيَّاش**:* *أدْركْت غير وَاحِد من أَصْحَاب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يفعل ذَلِك**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو الزِّنَاد**:* *ذَلِك السّنة، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد ابْن رَاهَوَيْه**.* *وَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *وَأكْثر الْأَحَادِيث على هَذَا**.* *قَالَ الْأَثْرَم**:* *رَأَيْت أَحْمد ينْهض بعد السُّجُود على صُدُور قَدَمَيْهِ وَلَا يجلس قبل أَن ينْهض**.* *وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ**: (**كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ينْهض فِي الصَّلَاة على رُؤُوس قَدَمَيْهِ**)* *،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَالْعَمَل عَلَيْهِ عِنْد أهل الْعلم. وَأخرج ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي** (**مُصَنفه**) :* *عَن عبد الله بن مَسْعُود أَنه كَانَ ينْهض فِي الصَّلَاة على صُدُور قَدَمَيْهِ وَلم يجلس. وَأخرج نَحوه عَن عَليّ وَابْن عمر وَابْن الزبير وَابْن عَبَّاس وَنَحْو ذَلِك. وَأخرج أَيْضا عَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**.*
*........*
*(6/102)*
*وَذهب الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق إِلَى**:* *أَن الْمُصَلِّي يفعل فِي الْقعُود الأول مثل مَا ذكرنَا الْآن، وَإِن كَانَ فِي الْقعُود الثَّانِي يقْعد على رجله الْيُسْرَى وَينصب الْيُمْنَى**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *قَالَ الشَّافِعِي: إِذا قعد فِي الرَّابِعَة أماط رجلَيْهِ جَمِيعًا فأخرجهما عَن وركه الْأَيْمن وأفضى بمقعدته إِلَى الأَرْض، واضجع الْيُسْرَى وَنصب الْيُمْنَى فِي الْقعدَة الأولى. وَقَالَ أَحْمد مثل قَول الشَّافِعِي، إلاّ فِي الْجُلُوس فِي الصُّبْح، فَإِن عِنْده كالجلوس فِي ثِنْتَيْنِ، وَهُوَ قَول دَاوُود**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *إِن فعل هَذَا فَحسن، وَإِن فعل هَذَا فَحسن، لِأَن ذَلِك كُله قد ثَبت عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *الجلسات عِنْد الشَّافِعِي أَربع: الْجُلُوس بَين السَّجْدَتَيْنِ  ، وجلسة الاسْتِرَاحَة عقيب كل رَكْعَة يعقبها قيام، والجلسة للتَّشَهُّد الأول، والجلسة للتَّشَهُّد الْأَخير، فالجميع يسن مفترشا إلاّ الْأَخِيرَة. فَلَو كَانَ مَسْبُوقا وَجلسَ إِمَامه فِي آخر الصَّلَاة متوركا جلس الْمَسْبُوق مفترشا فِي تشهده، فَإِذا سجد سَجْدَتي السَّهْو تورك ثمَّ سلم انْتهى**.*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وجلوس الْمَرْأَة كجلوس الرجل،**وَحكى القَاضِي عِيَاض عَن بعض السّلف**:* *أَن سنة الْمَرْأَة التربع،**وَعَن بَعضهم**:* *التربع فِي النَّافِلَة،**وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *اخْتلفُوا فِي التربع فِي النَّافِلَة وَفِي الْفَرِيضَة للْمَرِيض، فَأَما الصَّحِيح فَلَا يجوز لَهُ التربع فِي الْفَرِيضَة*
*باجماع العلماء* 
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *رُوِيَ عَن جمَاعَة من السّلف أَنهم كَانُوا يتربعون فِي الصَّلَاة، كَمَا فعله ابْن عمر،**مِنْهُم**:* *ابْن عَبَّاس وَأنس وَسَالم وَعَطَاء وَابْن سِيرِين وَمُجاهد، وَجوزهُ الْحسن فِي النَّافِلَة،**وَفِي رِوَايَة**:* *كرهه هُوَ وَالْحكم وَابْن مَسْعُود**.*
*احْتج الشَّافِعِي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَمن قَالَ بقوله أَن هَيْئَة الْجُلُوس فِي التَّشَهُّد الأول مُغَايرَة لهيئة الْجُلُوس فِي التَّشَهُّد الْأَخير، وَقد ذكرنَا عَن قريب اخْتِلَاف الْعلمَاء فِيهِ**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *الْقعُود فِي الصَّلَاة كلهَا سَوَاء، وَهُوَ أَن ينصب رجله الْيُمْنَى ويفترش رجله الْيُسْرَى فيقعد عَلَيْهَا، ثمَّ ذكر الِاحْتِجَاج فِي هَذَا بِحَدِيث وَائِل بن حجر الْحَضْرَمِيّ،**قَالَ**: (**صليت خلف النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**فَقلت**:* *لأحفظن صَلَاة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**قَالَ**:* *فَلَمَّا قعد للتَّشَهُّد فرش رجله الْيُسْرَى ثمَّ قعد عَلَيْهَا وَوضع كَفه الْيُسْرَى على فَخذه الْيُسْرَى وَوضع مرفقه الْأَيْمن على فَخذه الْيُمْنَى، ثمَّ عقد أَصَابِعه وَجعل حَلقَة بالإبهام وَالْوُسْطَى، ثمَّ جعل يَدْعُو بِالْأُخْرَى**) .* *وَأخرجه الطَّبَرَانِيّ أَيْضا**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا الَّذِي ذكره هُوَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة وَأبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد، وَبِه قَالَ الثَّوْريّ وَعبد الله بن الْمُبَارك وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *لَا يتم الِاسْتِدْلَال للحنفية بِالْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُور، لِأَنَّهُ لم يذكر فِيهِ إلاّ أَنه فرش رجله الْيُسْرَى فَقَط**.* *قلت**:* *كثر الْخلاف فِيهِ فَاكْتفى بِهَذَا الْمِقْدَار، وَأما نصب رجله الْيُمْنَى فقد ذكرهه ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي** (**مُصَنفه**) :* *حَدثنَا ابْن إِدْرِيس عَن عَاصِم بن كُلَيْب عَن أَبِيه** (**عَن وَائِل بن حجر أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم جلس فَثنى الْيُسْرَى وَنصب الْيُمْنَى**)* *، يَعْنِي فِي الصَّلَاة*
*..........*
*(6/106)*
*وَفِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *أجمع فُقَهَاء الْأَمْصَار،**أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالثَّوْري وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَإِسْحَاق وَاللَّيْث وَأَبُو ثَوْر**:* *على أَن التَّشَهُّد الأول غير وَاجِب، حاشا أَحْمد، فَإِنَّهُ أوجبه. كَذَا نَقله ابْن الْقصار، وَنَقله ابْن التِّين أَيْضا عَن اللَّيْث وَأبي ثَوْر. وَفِي** (**شرح الْهِدَايَة**) :* *قِرَاءَة التَّشَهُّد فِي الْقعدَة الأولى وَاجِبَة عِنْد أبي حنيفَة، وَهُوَ الْمُخْتَار وَالصَّحِيح،**وَقيل**:* *سنة وَهُوَ الأقيس، لكنه خلاف ظَاهر الرِّوَايَة،*
*........*
*(6/108)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن قدامَة فِي** (**الْمُغنِي**) :* *السُّجُود كُله عِنْد أَحْمد قبل السَّلَام إلاّ فِي الْمَوْضِعَيْنِ اللَّذين ورد النَّص بسجودهما بعد السَّلَام،**وهما**:* *إِذا سلم من نقص فِي صلَاته، أَو تحرى الإِمَام فَبنى على غَالب ظَنّه، وَمَا عداهما يسْجد لَهُ قبل السَّلَام، نَص على هَذَا فِي رِوَايَة الْأَثْرَم. وَالْجَمَاعَة المذكورون احْتَجُّوا بِحَدِيث الْبَاب،**وَقَول الْخطابِيّ**:* *وَمن فرق بِأَن السَّهْو ... إِلَى آخِره، أَشَارَ بِهِ إِلَى مَذْهَب مَالك، فَإِنَّهُ فصل،**وَقَالَ**:* *إِن سُجُود السَّهْو للنقصان قبل السَّلَام وللزيادة بعد السَّلَام، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب أَبُو ثَوْر أَيْضا وَنَفر من الْحِجَازِيِّين  َ**.* *وَأجَاب الْكرْمَانِي عَن قَول الْخطابِيّ**:* *لم يرجع فِيمَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ إِلَى فرق صَحِيح، بِأَن الْفرق صَحِيح،**لِأَنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *السُّجُود فِي النُّقْصَان لجبر مَا فَاتَ لَهُ من الصَّلَاة، فَنَاسَبَ أَن يتداركه فِي نفس الصَّلَاة، وَفِي الزِّيَادَة لترغيم الشَّيْطَان، فَنَاسَبَ خَارج الصَّلَاة**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا دَلِيل عَقْلِي،**فلِمَ لَمْ يقل فِي رده على الْخطابِيّ**:* *إِن مَالِكًا عمل فِي النُّقْصَان بِحَدِيث ابْن بُحَيْنَة، وَهُوَ حَدِيث الْبَاب،**وَبِحَدِيث مُعَاوِيَة أخرجه النَّسَائِيّ**: (**أَنه صلى إمَامهمْ فَقَامَ فِي الصَّلَاة وَعَلِيهِ جُلُوس فسبح النَّاس فتم على قِيَامه ثمَّ سجد سَجْدَتَيْنِ وَهُوَ جَالس بعد أَن أتم الصَّلَاة،**ثمَّ قعد على الْمِنْبَر فَقَالَ**:* *إِنِّي سَمِعت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول من نسي شَيْئا من صلَاته فليسجد مثل هَاتين السَّجْدَتَيْنِ**)*
*...........*
*(6/113)*
*قَالَ الْخطابِيّ التَّحِيَّات كَلِمَات مَخْصُوصَة كَانَت الْعَرَب تحيي بهَا الْمُلُوك نَحْو قَوْلهم أَبيت اللَّعْن وَقَوْلهمْ أنعم الله صباحا وَقَول الْعَجم وزى ده هزار سَأَلَ أَي عش عشرَة آلَاف سنة وَنَحْوهَا من عاداتهم فِي تَحِيَّة الْمُلُوك عِنْد الملاقاة وَهَذِه الْأَلْفَاظ لَا يصلح شَيْء مِنْهَا للثناء على الله تَعَالَى فَتركت أَعْيَان تِلْكَ الْأَلْفَاظ وَاسْتعْمل مِنْهَا معنى التَّعْظِيم فَقيل قُولُوا التَّحِيَّات لله أَي أَنْوَاع التَّعْظِيم لله كَمَا يسْتَحقّهُ وَرُوِيَ عَن أنس رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ فِي أَسمَاء الله تَعَالَى السَّلَام الْمُؤمن الْمُهَيْمِن الْعَزِيز الْجَبَّار الْأَحَد الصَّمد قَالَ التَّحِيَّات لله بِهَذِهِ الْأَسْمَاء وَهِي الطَّيِّبَات لَا يحيى بهَا غَيره وَاللَّام فِي لله لَام الْملك والتخصيص وَهِي للْأولِ أبلغ وَللثَّانِي أحسن*
*........*
*(6/114)*
*قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ أصح حَدِيث عَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فِي التَّشَهُّد حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود وَالْعَمَل عَلَيْهِ عِنْد أَكثر أهل الْعلم من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ ثمَّ أخرج عَن معمر عَن خصيف قَالَ** "* *رَأَيْت النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فِي الْمَنَام فَقلت لَهُ إِن النَّاس قد اخْتلفُوا فِي التَّشَهُّد فَقَالَ عَلَيْك بتشهد ابْن مَسْعُود** "* *وَأخرج الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي مُعْجَمه عَن بشير بن المُهَاجر عَن أبي بُرَيْدَة عَن أَبِيه قَالَ** "* *مَا سَمِعت فِي التَّشَهُّد أحسن من حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود وَذَلِكَ أَنه رَفعه إِلَى النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ أصح الرِّوَايَات وأشهرها رجَالًا تشهد ابْن مَسْعُود وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر وَأَبُو عَليّ الطوسي قد روى حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود من غير وَجه وَهُوَ أصح حَدِيث رُوِيَ فِي التَّشَهُّد عَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر بتشهد ابْن مَسْعُود أَخذ أَكثر أهل الْعلم لثُبُوت فعله عَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَقَالَ عَليّ بن الْمَدِينِيّ لم يَصح فِي التَّشَهُّد إِلَّا مَا نَقله أهل الْكُوفَة عَن ابْن مَسْعُود وَأهل الْبَصْرَة عَن أبي مُوسَى وبنحوه قَالَه ابْن طَاهِر وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ أَشدّهَا صِحَة بِاتِّفَاق الْمُحدثين حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود ثمَّ حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس وَقَالَ الْبَزَّار أصح حَدِيث فِي التَّشَهُّد حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود وروى عَنهُ عَن نَيف وَعشْرين طَرِيقا ثمَّ سرد أَكْثَرهَا قَالَ وَلَا أعلم فِي التَّشَهُّد أثبت مِنْهُ وَلَا أصح أَسَانِيد وَلَا أشهر رجَالًا** (**قلت**)* *هَذَا الطَّحَاوِيّ الجهبذ أخرج حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود فِي كِتَابه شرح مَعَاني آثَار من اثنى عشر طَرِيقا وسرد الْجَمِيع ثمَّ قَالَ فِي آخر الْبَاب فَلهَذَا الَّذِي ذكرنَا استحسنا مَا رُوِيَ عَن عبد الله بتشديده فِي ذَلِك ولإجماعهم عَلَيْهِ إِذْ كَانُوا قد اتَّفقُوا على أَنه*
*لَا يَنْبَغِي أَن يتَشَهَّد إِلَّا بخاص من التَّشَهُّد يَعْنِي كلهم اتَّفقُوا على أَن التَّشَهُّد لَا يكون إِلَّا بِأَلْفَاظ مَخْصُوصَة وَلَا يكون بِأَيّ لفظ كَانَ فَإِذا كَانَ كَذَلِك فالمتفق عَلَيْهِ أولى من الْمُخْتَلف فِيهِ فَصَارَ كَونه مُتَّفقا عَلَيْهِ دون غَيره من مرجحاته لِأَن الروَاة عَنهُ من الثِّقَات لم يَخْتَلِفُوا فِي أَلْفَاظه بِخِلَاف غَيره وَأَن ابْن مَسْعُود تَلقاهُ عَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - تلقيا فروى الطَّحَاوِيّ من طَرِيق الْأسود بن يزِيد عَنهُ قَالَ** "* *أخذت التَّشَهُّد من فِي رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - ولقننيه كلمة كلمة*
*.......*
*(6/117)*
*فتْنَة الْحَيَاة فَهِيَ الَّتِي تعرض للْإنْسَان مُدَّة حَيَاته من الافتتان بالدنيا والشهوات والجهالات، وأشدها وَأَعْظَمهَا، وَالْعِيَاذ بِاللَّه تَعَالَى، أَمر الخاتمة عِنْد الْمَوْت، وَأما فتْنَة الْمَوْت فَاخْتَلَفُوا فِيهَا،**فَقيل**:* *فتْنَة الْقَبْر،**وَقيل**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يُرَاد بالفتنة عِنْد الاحتضار أضيفت إِلَى الْمَوْت لقربها مِنْهُ**.*
*.......*
*(6/118)*
*إعلم أَن الْعلمَاء اخْتلفُوا فِيمَا يَدْعُو بِهِ الْإِنْسَان فِي صلَاته**.* *فَعِنْدَ أبي حنيفَة وَأحمد**:* *لَا يجوز الدُّعَاء إلاّ بالأدعية المأثورة أَو الْمُوَافقَة لِلْقُرْآنِ الْعَظِيم،**لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِن صَلَاتنَا هَذِه لَا يصلح فِيهَا شَيْء من كَلَام النَّاس، إِنَّمَا هُوَ التَّسْبِيح وَالتَّكْبِير وَقِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن**) .* *رَوَاهُ مُسلم، وَذكره ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة وطاووس وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَمَالك**:* *يجوز أَن يَدْعُو فِيهَا بِكُل مَا يجوز الدُّعَاء بِهِ فِي خَارج الصَّلَاة من أُمُور الدُّنْيَا وَالدّين، مِمَّا يشبه كَلَام النَّاس، وَلَا تبطل صلَاته بِشَيْء من ذَلِك عِنْدهمَا. وَقَالَ ابْن حزم بفرضية التَّعَوُّذ الَّذِي فِي حَدِيث عَائِشَة، لما ذكر مُسلم عَن طَاوُوس أَنه أَمر ابْنه بِإِعَادَة صلَاته الَّتِي لم يدع بهَا فِيهَا**.*
*............*
*(6/119)*
*اسْتِحْبَاب قِرَاءَة الْأَدْعِيَة فِي آخر الصَّلَاة من الدَّعْوَات المأثورة أَو المشابهة لألفاظ الْقُرْآن**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *قَالَت الشَّافِعِيَّة: يجوز الدُّعَاء فِي الصَّلَاة بِمَا شَاءَ من أَمر الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة مَا لم يكن إِثْمًا قَالَ ابْن عمر: لأدعو فِي صَلَاتي حَتَّى بشعير حماري وملح بَيْتِي. انْتهى. وَقد ذكرنَا فِيمَا مضى أَنه لَا يَدْعُو إلاّ بالأدعية المأثورة، أَو بِمَا يشبه أَلْفَاظ الْقُرْآن،**لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِن صَلَاتنَا هَذِه لَا يصلح فِيهَا شَيْء من كَلَام النَّاس إِنَّمَا هُوَ التَّسْبِيح وَالتَّكْبِير وَقِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن**)* *، وَهُوَ من أَفْرَاد مُسلم**.*
*..........*
*(6/123)*
*وَذهب نَافِع بن عبد الْحَارِث وعلقمة وَأَبُو عبد الرَّحْمَن السّلمِيّ وَعَطَاء ابْن أبي رَبَاح وَالشعْبِيّ وَالثَّوْري وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَإِسْحَاق وَابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *إِلَى أَن التَّسْلِيم فِي آخر الصَّلَاة ثِنْتَانِ، مرّة عَن يمينة وَمرَّة عَن يسَاره، ويحكى ذَلِك عَن أبي بكر الصّديق، وَعلي ابْن أبي طَالب وَعبد الله بن مَسْعُود وعمار، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم. وَأخرج الطَّحَاوِيّ حَدِيث التسليمتين عَن ثَلَاثَة عشر من الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم،**وهم**:* *سعد وَعلي وَابْن مَسْعُود وعمار بن يَاسر وَعبد الله بن عمر وَجَابِر بن سَمُرَة والبراء بن عَازِب وَوَائِل بن حجر وعدي بن عميرَة الْحَضْرَمِيّ وَأَبُو مَالك الْأَشْعَرِيّ وطلق بن عَليّ وَأَوْس ابْن أبي أَوْس وَأَبُو رمثة**.* 
*وَأجَاب الطَّحَاوِيّ مثله بِمَا محصله**:* *أَن رِوَايَة التسليمة الْوَاحِدَة هِيَ رِوَايَة الدَّرَاورْدِي، وَأَن عبد الله بن الْمُبَارك وَغَيره خالفوه فِي ذَلِك،**وَرووا عَنهُ عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *أَنه كَانَ يسلم تسليمتين**.*
*ثمَّ اخْتلفُوا فِي السَّلَام**:* *هَل هُوَ وَاجِب أم سنة؟ فَعَن أبي حنيفَة أَنه وَاجِب، وَعنهُ أَنه سنة. وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**الْهِدَايَة**) :* *ثمَّ إِصَابَة لفظ السَّلَام وَاجِبَة، عندنَا، وَلَيْسَت بِفَرْض، خلافًا للشَّافِعِيّ. وَفِي** (**الْمُغنِي**) :* *لِابْنِ قدامَة: التَّسْلِيم وَاجِب لَا يقوم غَيره مقَامه، وَالْوَاجِب تَسْلِيمَة وَاحِدَة وَالثَّانيَِة سنة،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *أجمع الْعلمَاء على أَن صَلَاة من اقْتصر على تَسْلِيمَة وَاحِدَة جَائِزَة**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *قَالَ الْحسن بن حر: هما واجبتان، وَهِي رِوَايَة عَن أَحْمد. وَبِه قَالَ بعض أَصْحَاب مَالك**.* *وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ**:* *لَو أخل بِحرف من حُرُوف: السَّلَام عَلَيْكُم، لم تصح صلَاته. وَفِي** (**الْمُغنِي**) :* *السّنة أَن يَقُول: السَّلَام عَلَيْكُم وَرَحْمَة الله،**وَإِن قَالَ**:* *وَبَرَكَاته، أَيْضا فَحسن، وَالْأول أحسن**.* *وَإِن قَالَ**:* *السَّلَام عَلَيْكُم، وَلم يزدْ فَظَاهر كَلَام أَحْمد أَنه يجْزِيه،**وَقَالَ ابْن عقيل**:* *الْأَصَح أَنه لَا يجْزِيه وَإِن نكس السَّلَام فَقَالَ: وَعَلَيْكُم السَّلَام، وَلم يجزه**.* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي**:* *فِيهِ وَجه أَنه يجْزِيه، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *الأولى فرض، وَالثَّانيَِة سنة حَسَنَة لَا يَأْثَم تاركها**.*
*..........*
*(6/124)*
*اسْتدلَّ بِهِ بعض السّلف على اسْتِحْبَاب رفع الصَّوْت بِالتَّكْبِيرِ وَالذكر عقيب الْمَكْتُوبَة،**وَمِمَّنْ استحبه من الْمُتَأَخِّرين**:* *ابْن حزم،**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أَصْحَاب الْمذَاهب المتبعة وَغَيرهم متفقون على عدم اسْتِحْبَاب رفع الصَّوْت بِالتَّكْبِيرِ، وَالذكر، حاشا ابْن حزم، وَحمل الشَّافِعِي هَذَا الحَدِيث على أَنه جهر ليعلمهم صفة الذّكر، لَا أَنه كَانَ دَائِما**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَاخْتَارَ للْإِمَام وَالْمَأْمُوم أَن يذكر الله بعد الْفَرَاغ من الصَّلَاة، ويخفيان ذَلِك، إلاّ أَن يقْصد التَّعْلِيم فيعلما ثمَّ يسرا**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *فِيهِ الْبَيَان على صِحَة فعل من كَانَ يفعل ذَلِك من الْأُمَرَاء والولاة، يكبر بعد صلَاته وَيكبر من خَلفه،**وَقَالَ غَيره**:* *لم أجد أحدا من الْفُقَهَاء قَالَ بِهَذَا إِلَّا ابْن حبيب فِي** (**الْوَاضِحَة**) :* *كَانُوا يستحبون التَّكْبِير فِي العساكر والبعوث إِثْر صَلَاة الصُّبْح وَالْعشَاء، وروى ابْن الْقَاسِم عَن مَالك أَنه مُحدث، وَعَن عُبَيْدَة، وَهُوَ بِدعَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَقَول ابْن عَبَّاس: كَانَ على عهد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فِيهِ دلَالَة أَنه لم يكن يفعل حِين حدث بِهِ، لِأَنَّهُ لَو كَانَ يفعل لم يكن لقَوْله معنى، فَكَانَ التَّكْبِير فِي إِثْر الصَّلَوَات لم يواظب الرَّسُول، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَلَيْهِ طول حَيَاته، وَفهم أَصْحَابه أَن ذَلِك لَيْسَ بِلَازِم فَتَرَكُوهُ خشيَة أَن يظنّ أَنه مِمَّا لَا تتمّ الصَّلَاة إلاّ بِهِ، فَذَلِك كرهه من كرهه من الْفُقَهَاء**.*
*...........*
*وَبَين الْمعرفَة وَالْعلم فرق، وَهُوَ أَن الْمعرفَة تسْتَعْمل فِي الجزئيات وَالْعلم فِي الكليات،*
*...*
*(6/130)*
*قَالَ الْعلمَاء**:* *إِن إِدْرَاك صُحْبَة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَحْظَة خير وفضيلة لَا يوازيها عمل، وَلَا تنَال درجتها بِشَيْء، ثمَّ إِن كَانَت نيتهم، لَو كَانُوا أَغْنِيَاء لعملوا مثل عَمَلهم وَزِيَادَة،** (**وَنِيَّة الْمُؤمن خير من عمله**)* *، فَلهم ثَوَاب هَذِه النِّيَّة وَهَذِه الْأَذْكَار**.*
*.......*
*6/130)*
*(**تسبحون وتحمدون وتكبرون**)* *كَذَا وَقع فِي أَكثر الْأَحَادِيث تَقْدِيم التَّسْبِيح على التَّحْمِيد وَتَأْخِير التَّكْبِير،**وَفِي رِوَايَة ابْن عجلَان**:* *تَقْدِيم التَّكْبِير على التَّحْمِيد خَاصَّة،**وَفِي حَدِيث ابْن مَاجَه**:* *تَقْدِيم التَّحْمِيد على التَّسْبِيح، فَدلَّ هَذَا الِاخْتِلَاف على أَن لَا تَرْتِيب فِيهَا،**وَيدل عَلَيْهِ الحَدِيث الَّذِي فِيهِ الْبَاقِيَات الصَّالِحَات**: (**لَا يَضرك*
*بأيهن بدأت )*
*وَلَكِن يُمكن أَن يُقَال**:* *الأولى الْبدَاءَة بالتسبيح لِأَنَّهُ يتَضَمَّن نفي النقائص عَن الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى، ثمَّ التَّحْمِيد لِأَنَّهُ يتَضَمَّن إِثْبَات الْكَمَال لله تَعَالَى، لِأَن جَمِيع المحامد لَهُ، ثمَّ التَّكْبِير لِأَنَّهُ تَعْظِيم، وَمن كَانَ منزها عَن النقائص، ومستحقا لجَمِيع المحامد يجب تَعْظِيمه، وَذَلِكَ بِالتَّكْبِيرِ، ثمَّ يخْتم ذَلِك كُله بالتهليل الدَّال على وحدانيته وانفراده تَعَالَى وتقدس،*
*......*
*(6/132)*
*إِذا نقص من هَذِه الْأَعْدَاد الْمعينَة أَو زَاد، هَل يحصل لَهُ الْوَعْد الَّذِي وعد لَهُ فِيهِ؟**قلت**:* *ذكر شَيخنَا زين الدّين فِي** (**شرح التِّرْمِذِيّ**)* *قَالَ: كَانَ بعض مَشَايِخنَا يَقُول: إِن هَذِه الْأَعْدَاد الْوَارِدَة عقيب الصَّلَوَات أَو غَيرهَا من الْأَذْكَار الْوَارِدَة فِي الصَّباح والمساء وَغير ذَلِك، إِذا كَانَ ورد لَهَا عدد مَخْصُوص مَعَ ثَوَاب مَخْصُوص، فَزَاد الْآتِي بهَا فِي أعدادها عمدا لَا يحصل لَهُ ذَلِك الثَّوَاب الْوَارِد على الْإِتْيَان بِالْعدَدِ النَّاقِص، فَلَعَلَّ لتِلْك الْأَعْدَاد حِكْمَة، وخاصة تفوت بمجاوزة تِلْكَ الْأَعْدَاد وتعديها، وَلذَلِك نهى عَن الاعتداء فِي الدُّعَاء. انْتهى**.* *قَالَ الشَّيْخ**:* *فِيمَا قَالَه نظر، لِأَنَّهُ قد أَتَى بالمقدار الَّذِي رتب على الْإِتْيَان بِهِ ذَلِك الثَّوَاب، فَلَا تكون الزِّيَادَة مزيلة لذَلِك الثَّوَاب بعد حُصُوله عِنْد الْإِتْيَان بذلك الْعدَد. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *الصَّوَاب هُوَ الَّذِي قَالَه الشَّيْخ، لِأَن هَذَا لَيْسَ من الْحُدُود الَّتِي نهى عَن اعتدائها ومجاوزة أعدادها، وَالدَّلِيل على ذَلِك مَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (من قَالَ حِين يصبح وَحين يُمْسِي: سُبْحَانَ الله وَبِحَمْدِهِ مائَة مرّة، لم يَأْتِ أحد يَوْم الْقِيَامَة بِأَفْضَل مِمَّا جَاءَ بِهِ، إلاّ أحد قَالَ مثل مَا قَالَ أَو زَاد عَلَيْهِ**.*
*........*
*(6/133)*
*التَّفْضِيل بَين الْغَنِيّ الشاكر وَالْفَقِير الصابر، فَذهب الْجُمْهُور من الصُّوفِيَّة إِلَى تَرْجِيح الْفَقِير الصابر، لِأَن مدَار الطَّرِيق على تَهْذِيب النَّفس ورياضتها، وَذَلِكَ مَعَ الْفقر أَكثر*
*مِنْهُ مَعَ الْغنى، فَكَانَ أفضل بِمَعْنى أشرف**.* *وَذكر الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *أَن فِي هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة خَمْسَة أَقْوَال: فَمن قَائِل بتفضيل الْغَنِيّ، من قَائِل بتفضيل الْفَقِير. وَمن قَائِل بتفضيل الكفاف. وَمن قَائِل برد هَذَا إِلَى اعْتِبَار أَحْوَال النَّاس فِي ذَلِك. وَمن قَائِل بِالْوَقْفِ لِأَنَّهَا مَسْأَلَة لَهَا غور، وفيهَا أَحَادِيث متعارضة**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَالَّذِي يظْهر لي أَن الْأَفْضَل مَا اخْتَارَهُ الله لنَبيه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ولجمهور صحابته، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَهُوَ الْفقر غير المدقع، وَيَكْفِيك من هَذَا أَن فُقَرَاء الْمُسلمين يدْخلُونَ الْجنَّة قبل أغنيائهم بِخَمْسِمِائَة عَام، وَأَصْحَاب الْأَمْوَال محبوسون على قنطرة بَين الْجنَّة وَالنَّار يسْأَلُون عَن فضول أَمْوَالهم**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال عَن الْمُهلب فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث**:* *فضل الْغَنِيّ نصا لَا تَأْوِيلا إِذا اسْتَوَت أَعمال الْغَنِيّ وَالْفَقِير فِيمَا افْترض الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِمَا، فللغني حِينَئِذٍ فضل عمل الْبر من الصَّدَقَة وَنَحْوهَا، مِمَّا لَا سَبِيل للْفَقِير إِلَيْهِ**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَرَأَيْت بعض الْمُتَكَلِّمين ذهب إِلَى أَن الْفضل الْمُرَتّب على الذّكر يخص الْفُقَرَاء دون غَيرهم،*
*.......*
*(6/136)*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد**:* *الأنواء ثَمَانِيَة وَعِشْرُونَ نجما مَعْرُوفَة الْمطَالع فِي أزمنة السّنة كلهَا، يسْقط مِنْهَا فِي كل ثَلَاث عشرَة لَيْلَة نجم فِي الْمغرب مَعَ طُلُوع الْفجْر، ويطلع آخر مُقَابِله فِي الْمشرق من سَاعَته، وَإِنَّمَا سمي نوأً لِأَنَّهُ إِذا سقط السَّاقِط ناء الطالع، وَذَلِكَ النهوض هُوَ النوء، وانقضاء هَذِه الثَّمَانِية وَالْعِشْرين مَعَ انْقِضَاء السّنة،**وَكَانَت الْعَرَب فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة إِذا سقط مِنْهَا نجم وطلع آخر يَقُولُونَ**:* *لَا بُد أَن يكون عِنْد ذَلِك مطر أَو ريح فَيَقُولُونَ: مُطِرْنَا بِنَوْء كَذَا،**أَي**:* *الْمَطَر كَانَ من أجل أَن الْكَوْكَب ناء، وَأَنه هُوَ الَّذِي هاجه**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَعرَابِي**:* *الساقطة مِنْهَا فِي الْمغرب هِيَ: الأنواء،**والطالعة مِنْهَا هِيَ**:* *البوارح، وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**الْمطَالع**) :* *وَقد أجَاز الْعلمَاء أَن يُقَال: مُطِرْنَا فِي نوء كَذَا، وَلَا يُقَال بِنَوْء كَذَا، ويحكى عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**أَنه كَانَ يَقُول**:* *مُطِرْنَا بِنَوْء الله تَعَالَى،*
*.........*
*(6/139)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن مَسْعُود أَيْضا**: (**كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذا قضى صلَاته انْتقل سَرِيعا إِمَّا أَن يقوم وَإِمَّا أَن ينحرف**) .* *وَقَالَ سعيد بن جُبَير**: (**شَرق أَو غرب وَلَا يسْتَقْبل الْقبْلَة**) .* *وَقَالَ قَتَادَة**: (**كَانَ الصّديق إِذا سلم كَانَ على الرضف حَتَّى ينْهض**)* *،**وَقَالَ ابْن عمر**:* *الإِمَام إِذا سلم قَامَ**.* *وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد**:* *قَالَ عمر،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *جُلُوس الإِمَام بعد السَّلَام بِدعَة. وَذهب جمَاعَة من الْفُقَهَاء إِلَى أَن الإِمَام إِذا سلم قَامَ، وَمن صلى خَلفه من الْمَأْمُومين يجوز لَهُم الْقيام قبل قِيَامه إلاّ رِوَايَة عَن الْحسن وَالزهْرِيّ، ذكره عبد الرَّزَّاق**.* *وَقَالَ**:* *لَا تنصرفوا حَتَّى يقوم الإِمَام**.* *قَالَ الزُّهْرِيّ**:* *إِنَّمَا جعل الإِمَام ليؤتم بِهِ، وَجَمَاعَة النَّاس على خلافهما*
*.........*
*(6/139)*
*علم أَن الْجُمْهُور على أَن الإِمَام لَا يتَطَوَّع فِي مَكَانَهُ الَّذِي صلى فِيهِ الْفَرِيضَة، وَذكر ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن عَليّ،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *لَا يتَطَوَّع الإِمَام حَتَّى يتَحَوَّل من مَكَان أَو يفصل بَينهمَا بِكَلَام، وَكَرِهَهُ ابْن عمر للْإِمَام، وَلم ير بِهِ بَأْسا لغيره، وَعَن عبد الله بن عمر وَمثله،**وَعَن الْقَاسِم**:* *أَن الإِمَام إِذا سلم فواسع أَن يتنقل فِي مَكَانَهُ**.* *قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَلم أجد لغيره من الْعلمَاء**.* *قلت**:* *ذكر ابْن التِّين أَنه قَول أَشهب**.*
*وفَعَلَهُ القاسِمُ*
*أَي**:* *فعل الصَّلَاة النَّفْل فِي الْمَكَان الَّذِي صلى فِيهِ الْفَرِيضَة الْقَاسِم بن مُحَمَّد بن أبي بكر الصّديق، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا**.* *وَهَذَا التَّعْلِيق وَصله ابْن أبي شيبَة**: (**عَن مُعْتَمر عَن عبيد الله بن عمر قَالَ: رَأَيْت الْقَاسِم وسالما يصليان الْفَرِيضَة ثمَّ يتطوعان فِي مكانهما**) .*
*ويُذْكَرُ عنْ أبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَفَعَهُ لاَ يَتَطَوَّعُ الإمَامُ فِي مَكَانِهِ ولَمْ يَصِحَّ*
*..........*
*(6/146)*
*وشذ أهل الظَّاهِر فحرموا هَذِه الْأَشْيَاء لإفضائها إِلَى ترك الْجَمَاعَة، وَهِي عِنْدهم فرض عين،**وَتَقْرِيره أَن يُقَال**:* *صَلَاة الْجَمَاعَة فرض عين، وَلَا يتم إلاّ بترك أكلهَا. وَمَا لَا يتم الْوَاجِب إلاّ بِهِ فَهُوَ وَاجِب، فَترك أكلهَا وَاجِب، فَتكون حَرَامًا**.* *قلت**:* *صرح ابْن حزم مِنْهُم بِأَن أكلهَا حَلَال مَعَ قَوْله بِأَن الْجَمَاعَة فرض عين**.* *وَفِيه**:* *ترك الْإِتْيَان إِلَى الْمَسْجِد عِنْد أكل الثوم وَنَحْوه،**وَهُوَ بِعُمُومِهِ يتَنَاوَل المجامع**:* *كمصلى الْعِيد والجنازة وَمَكَان الْوَلِيمَة، وَحكم رحبة الْمَسْجِد حكمه، لِأَنَّهَا مِنْهُ، وَخص القَاضِي عِيَاض الْكَرَاهَة بِمَا إِذا كَانَ مَعَهم غَيرهم، أما إِذا كَانَ كلهم أكلوه فَلَا، وَلَكِن يَنْبَغِي احترام الْمَلَائِكَة، وَلَيْسَ المُرَاد بِالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ الْحفظَة**.*
*.....*
*(6/150)*
*وَفِي** (**الْمُوَطَّإِ**) :* *أَن عَمْرو بن الجموح وَعبد الله بن عَمْرو الأنصاريين كَانَ السَّيْل قد حفر قبرهما وهما من شُهَدَاء أحد، فوجدا لم يتغيرا كَأَنَّهُمَا مَاتَا بالْأَمْس، ولقتلهما سِتّ وَأَرْبَعُونَ سنة**.*
*......*
*(6/153)*
*وَقَالَ مَالك: لَا أعلم أحدا أوجب غسل الْجُمُعَة إلاَّ أهل الظَّاهِر، فَإِنَّهُم أوجبوه**.* *ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *روى ابْن وهب عَن مَالك أَنه سُئِلَ عَن غسل يَوْم الْجُمُعَة أواجب هُوَ؟**قَالَ**:* *حسن وَلَيْسَ بِوَاجِب، وَهَذِه الرِّوَايَة عَن مَالك تدل على أَنه مُسْتَحبّ، وَذَلِكَ عِنْدهم دون السّنة،**وَأجَاب بعض أَصْحَابنَا عَن هَذَا الحَدِيث وَعَن أَمْثَاله الَّتِي ظَاهرهَا الْوُجُوب**:* *أَنَّهَا مَنْسُوخَة بِحَدِيث**: (**من تَوَضَّأ فبها ونعمت وَمن اغْتسل فَهُوَ أفضل**) .* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ: أَحَادِيث الْوُجُوب أصح وَأقوى، والضعيف لَا ينْسَخ الْقوي**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد فِي الطَّهَارَة، وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ فِي الصَّلَاة،**وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح، وَرَوَاهُ أَحْمد فِي** (**سنَنه**)* *وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ كَذَلِك وَابْن أبي شيبَة فِي** (**مُصَنفه**)* *وَرَوَاهُ سَبْعَة من الصَّحَابَة*
*.......*
*(6/155)*
*(**وَكثير بن الصَّلْت**)* *، هُوَ أَبُو عبد الله، ولد فِي عهد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَله دَار كَبِيرَة بِالْمَدِينَةِ قبْلَة الْمصلى للعيدين،**وَكَانَ اسْمه**:* *قَلِيلا، فَسَماهُ عمر بن الْخطاب،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *كثيرا، وَكَانَ يعد فِي أهل الْحجاز**.* *وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ**:* *كثير بن الصَّلْت ابْن معدي الْكِنْدِيّ، أَخُو زيد،**روى عبيد الله عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر**:* *أَن كثير بن الصَّلْت كَانَ اسْمه: قَلِيلا،**فَسَماهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *كثيرا، الْأَصَح أَن الَّذِي سَمَّاهُ كثيرا عمر بن الْخطاب*
*...........*
*(6/158)*
*لَو شاهدت عَائِشَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا مَا أحدث نسَاء هَذَا الزَّمَان من أَنْوَاع الْبدع والمنكرات لكَانَتْ أَشد إنكارا وَلَا سِيمَا نسَاء مصر فَإِن فِيهِنَّ بدعا لَا تُوصَف ومنكرات لَا تمنع. مِنْهَا ثيابهن من أَنْوَاع الْحَرِير المنسوجة أطرافها من الذَّهَب والمرصعة باللآلىء وأنواع الْجَوَاهِر وَمَا على رءوسهن من الأقراص المذهبة المرصعة باللآلىء والجواهر الثمينة والمناديل الْحَرِير المنسوج بِالذَّهَب وَالْفِضَّة الممدودة وقمصانهن من أَنْوَاع الْحَرِير الواسعة الأكمام جدا السابلة أذيالها على الأَرْض مِقْدَار أَذْرع كَثِيرَة بِحَيْثُ يُمكن أَن يَجْعَل من قَمِيص وَاحِد ثَلَاثَة قمصان وَأكْثر وَمِنْهَا مشيهن فِي الْأَسْوَاق فِي ثِيَاب فاخرة وَهن متبخترات متعطرات مائلات متبخترات متزاحمات مَعَ الرِّجَال مكشوفات الْوُجُوه فِي غَالب الْأَوْقَات. وَمِنْهَا ركوبهن على الْحمير الْغرَّة وأكمامهن سابلة من الْجَانِبَيْنِ فِي أزر رفيعة جدا. وَمِنْهَا ركوبهن على مراكب فِي نيل مصر وخلجانها مختلطات بِالرِّجَالِ وبعضهن يغنين بِأَصْوَات عالية مطربة والأقداح تَدور بَينهُنَّ. وَمِنْهَا غلبتهن على الرِّجَال وقهرهن إيَّاهُم وحكمهن عَلَيْهِم بِأُمُور شَدِيدَة. ومنهن نسَاء يبعن الْمُنْكَرَات بالإجهار ويخالطن الرِّجَال فِيهَا. ومنهن قوادات يفسدن الرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء ويمشين بَينهُنَّ بِمَا لم يرض بِهِ الشَّرْع. ومنهن صنف بَغَايَا قاعدات مترصدات للْفَسَاد ومنهن صنف دائرات على أرجلهن يصطدن الرِّجَال. ومنهن نصف سوارق من الدّرّ والحمامات. ومنهن صنف سواحر يسحرن وينفثن فِي العقد ومنهن بياعات فِي الْأَسْوَاق يتعايطن بِالرِّجَالِ. ومنهن دلالات نصابات على النِّسَاء. ومنهن صنف نوائح ودفافات يرتكبن هَذِه الْأُمُور القبيحة بِالْأُجْرَةِ. ومنهن مغنيات يغنين بأنواع الملاهي بِالْأُجْرَةِ للرِّجَال*
*وَالنِّسَاء ومنهن صنف خطابات يخطبن للرِّجَال نسَاء لَهَا أَزوَاج بفتن يوقعنها بَينهم وَغير ذَلِك من الْأَصْنَاف الْكَثِيرَة الْخَارِجَة عَن قَوَاعِد الشَّرِيعَة فَانْظُر إِلَى مَا قَالَت الصديقة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا من قَوْلهَا لَو أدْرك رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - مَا أحدثت النِّسَاء وَلَيْسَ بَين هَذَا القَوْل وَبَين وَفَاة النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - إِلَّا مُدَّة يسيرَة على أَن نسَاء ذَلِك الزَّمَان مَا أحدثن جزأ من ألف جُزْء مِمَّا أحدثت نسَاء هَذَا الزَّمَان*
*مِمَّا شاهدت من الْقَوَاعِد الدِّينِيَّة الْمُقْتَضِيَة لحسم مواد الْفساد وَالْأولَى فِي هَذَا الْبَاب أَن ينظر إِلَى مَا يخْشَى مِنْهُ الْفساد فيجتنب لإشارته - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - إِلَى ذَلِك بِمَنْع الطّيب والتزين لما روى مُسلم من حَدِيث زَيْنَب امْرَأَة ابْن مَسْعُود** "* *إِذا شهِدت إحداكن الْمَسْجِد فَلَا تمس طيبا** "* *وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ قَالَ** "* *لَا تمنعوا إِمَاء الله مَسَاجِد الله وَلَكِن ليخرجن وَهن تفلات** "* *وَكَذَلِكَ قيد ذَلِك فِي بعض الْمَوَاضِع بِاللَّيْلِ ليتَحَقَّق الْأَمْن فِيهِ من الْفِتْنَة وَالْفساد وَبِهَذَا يمْنَع اسْتِدْلَال بَعضهم فِي الْمَنْع مُطلقًا فِي قَول عَائِشَة لِأَنَّهَا علقته على شَرط لم يُوجد فَقَالَت لَو رأى لمنع فَيُقَال عَلَيْهِ لم ير وَلم يمْنَع على أَن عَائِشَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا لم تصرح بِالْمَنْعِ وَإِن كَانَ ظَاهر كَلَامهَا يَقْتَضِي أَنَّهَا ترى الْمَنْع وَأَيْضًا فالإحداث لم يَقع من الْكل بل من بَعضهم*
*........*
*(6/160)*
*وَفِي كتاب** (**الدَّاودِيّ**) :* *سمي يَوْم الْجُمُعَة يَوْم الْقِيَامَة لِأَن الْقِيَامَة تقوم فِيهِ النَّاس**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *وَهُوَ اسْم إسلامي. وَلم يكن فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة،**إِنَّمَا كَانَت تسمى فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة**:* *الْعرُوبَة،**فسميت فِي الْإِسْلَام**:* *الْجُمُعَة، لِأَنَّهُ يجْتَمع فِيهِ للصَّلَاة، إسما مأخوذا من الْجمع،**وَفِي تَفْسِير عبد بن حميد**:* *أخبرنَا عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن معمر عَن أَيُّوب عَن ابْن سِيرِين قَالَ: جمع أهل الْمَدِينَة قبل أَن يقدم رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْمَدِينَة، وَقبل أَن تنزل الْجُمُعَة،**وهم الَّذين سَموهَا**:* *الْجُمُعَة**.* *وَذَلِكَ أَن الْأَنْصَار قَالُوا**:* *للْيَهُود يَوْم يَجْتَمعُونَ فِيهِ كل سَبْعَة أَيَّام، وَكَذَا لِلنَّصَارَى، فَهَلُمَّ فلنجهل يَوْمًا نَجْتَمِع فِيهِ، وَنَذْكُر الله وَنُصَلِّي ونشكره، فَاجْعَلُوهُ يَوْم الْعرُوبَة،**وَكَانُوا يسمون يَوْم الْجُمُعَة**:* *يَوْم الْعرُوبَة،**فَاجْتمعُوا إِلَى أسعد فصلى بهم رَكْعَتَيْنِ وَذكرهمْ فسموا**:* *الْجُمُعَة، حِين اجْتَمعُوا إِلَيْهِ، وَذبح لَهُم أسعد شَاة فتغدوا وتعشوا من شَاة، وَذَلِكَ لقلتهم،**فَأنْزل الله فِي ذَلِك بعد**: {**إِذا نُودي للصَّلَاة من يَوْم الْجُمُعَة**) (**الْجُمُعَة: 9**) .* *الْآيَة. انْتهى**.* *وَقَالَ الزّجاج وَالْفراء وَأَبُو عبيد وَأَبُو عَمْرو**:* *كَانَت الْعَرَب العاربة تَقول ليَوْم السبت: شبار،**وليوم الْأَحَد**:* *أول،**وليوم الِاثْنَيْنِ**:* *أَهْون،**وليوم الثُّلَاثَاء**:* *جَبَّار،**وللأربعاء**:* *دبار،**وللخميس**:* *مونس،**وليوم الْجُمُعَة**:* *الْعرُوبَة،**وَأول من نقل الْعرُوبَة إِلَى يَوْم الْجُمُعَة**:* *كَعْب بن لؤَي،*
*......*
*(6/165)*
*ن تَوَضَّأ يَوْم الْجُمُعَة فبها ونعمت، وَمن اغْتسل فَهُوَ أفضل**) .* *وَاعْترض بِأَنَّهُ ضَعِيف، فَكيف يحكم أَن الصَّحِيح مَنْسُوخ بِهِ؟**قلت**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث رُوِيَ من سَبْعَة أنفس من الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم،**وهم**:* *سَمُرَة بن جُنْدُب أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ عَن قَتَادَة عَن الْحسن عَن سَمُرَة، فَذكره. وَأنس عِنْد ابْن مَاجَه والطَّحَاوِي وَالْبَزَّار وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ، وَأَبُو سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ عِنْد الْبَيْهَقِيّ وَالْبَزَّار، وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة عِنْد الْبَزَّار، وَابْن عدي، وَجَابِر عِنْد ابْن عدي فِي** (**الْكَامِل**)* *، وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن سَمُرَة عِنْد الطَّبَرَانِيّ، وَابْن عَبَّاس عِنْد الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**سنَنه**)* *،**وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *حَدِيث حسن. وَاخْتلف فِي سَماع الْحسن عَن سَمُرَة،**فَعَن ابْن الْمَدِينِيّ إِمَام هَذَا الْفَنّ**:* *أَنه سمع مِنْهُ مُطلقًا،. وَلَئِن سلمنَا مَا قَالَه الْمُعْتَرض فالأحاديث الضعيفة إِذا ضم بَعْضهَا إِلَى بعض أخذت قُوَّة فِيمَا اجْتمعت فِيهِ من الحكم،*
*وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي،** رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ: وَمِمَّا يدل على أَن أَمر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِالْغسْلِ يَوْم الْجُمُعَة فَضِيلَة على الِاخْتِيَار لَا على الْوُجُوب، حَدِيث عمر حَيْثُ قَالَ لعُثْمَان: وَالْوُضُوء أَيْضا؟ وَقد علمت أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَمر بِالْغسْلِ يَوْم الْجُمُعَة؟ فَلَو علما أَن أمره على الْوُجُوب لم يتْرك عمر عُثْمَان حَتَّى يردهُ وَيَقُول لَهُ: إرجع فاغتسل. وَقَالَ ابْن دَقِيق: فِي الحَدِيث دَلِيل على تَعْلِيق الْأَمر بِالْغسْلِ بالمجيء إِلَى الْجُمُعَة، وَاسْتدلَّ بِهِ لمَالِك فِي أَنه يعْتَبر أَن يكون الْغسْل مُتَّصِلا بالذهاب، وَوَافَقَهُ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَاللَّيْث وَالْجُمْهُور، قَالُوا: يجزىء من بعد الْفجْر. انْتهى.*
*......*
*(6/168)*
*ذكر الطَّحَاوِيّ والطبري**:* *أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لما قرن الْغسْل بالطيب يَوْم الْجُمُعَة، وَأجْمع الْجَمِيع على أَن تَارِك الطّيب يَوْمئِذٍ غير حرج إِذا لم يكن لَهُ رَائِحَة مَكْرُوهَة يُؤْذِي بهَا أهل الْمَسْجِد، فَكَذَا حكم تَارِك الْغسْل، لِأَن مخرجهما من الشَّارِع وَاحِد، وَكَذَا الاستنان بِالْإِجْمَاع أَيْضا، وَكَذَا هما وَإِن كَانَ الْعلمَاء يستحبون لمن قدر عَلَيْهِ كَمَا يستحبون اللبَاس الْحسن**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *يحْتَمل إِن يكون قَوْله**: (**وَأَن يستن**)* *إِلَى آخِره من كَلَام أبي سعيد، خلطه الرَّاوِي بِكَلَام النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *لم أر هَذَا فِي شَيْء من النّسخ وَلَا فِي المسانيد، وَدَعوى الإدراج فِيهِ لَا حَقِيقَة لَهَا**.* *قلت**:* *ظَاهر التَّرْكِيب يَقْتَضِي صِحَة مَا قَالَه ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ، وَإِن تكلفنا وَجه صِحَة الْعَطف فِيمَا قبل قَوْله، وَلَكِن هَكَذَا فِي الحَدِيث**.*
*قَالَ الْخطابِيّ: ذهب مَالك إِلَى إِيجَاب الْغسْل، وَأكْثر الْفُقَهَاء إِلَى أَنه غير وَاجِب، وتأولوا الحَدِيث على معنى التَّرْغِيب فِيهِ والتوكيد لأَمره حَتَّى يكون كالواجب على معنى التَّشْبِيه،*
*وَفِي** (**المُصَنّف**) :* *وَكَانَ ابْن عمر يجمر ثِيَابه كل جُمُعَة**.* *وَقَالَ مُعَاوِيَة بن قُرَّة**:* *أدْركْت ثَلَاثِينَ من مزينة كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِك، وَحَكَاهُ مُجَاهِد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس*
*........*
*(6/173)*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الْأُضْحِية فمذهب أبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَالْجُمْهُور**:* *أَن الْإِبِل أفضل ثمَّ الْبَقر ثمَّ الْغنم كالهدايا،**وَمذهب مَالك**:* *أَن الْغنم أفضل ثمَّ الْبَقر ثمَّ الْإِبِل،**قَالُوا**:* *لِأَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ضحى بكبشين وَهُوَ فدَاء إِسْمَاعِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَحجَّة الْجُمْهُور حَدِيث الْبَاب مَعَ الْقيَاس على الْهَدَايَا، وَفعله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا يدل على الْأَفْضَلِيَّة بل على الْجَوَاز، وَلَعَلَّه لم يجد غَيره، كَمَا ثَبت فِي** (**الصَّحِيح**)* *أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: ضحى عَن نِسَائِهِ بالبقرة**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى أَبُو دَاوُد وَابْن مَاجَه من حَدِيث عبَادَة بن الصَّامِت بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح أَنه قَالَ**: (**خير الْأُضْحِية الْكَبْش الأقرن**)* 
*.......*
*(6/177)*
*ن الْمَغْفِرَة مَا بَينه وَبَين الْجُمُعَة الْأُخْرَى،**مَشْرُوطَة بِوُجُود مَا تقدم من الْأُمُور السَّبْعَة*
*............*
*(6/185)*
*قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *أَكثر من يحفظ فِيهِ من أهل الْعلم يَقُولُونَ: يجزىء غسلة وَاحِدَة للجنابة وَالْجُمُعَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *روينَاهُ عَن ابْن عمر وَمُجاهد وَمَكْحُول وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأبي ثَوْر،**وَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *أَرْجُو أَن يجْزِيه، وَهُوَ قَول أَشهب وَغَيره، وَبِه قَالَ الْمُزنِيّ**.* *وَعَن أَحْمد**:* *أَنه لَا يجْزِيه عَن غسل الْجَنَابَة حَتَّى ينويها، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك فِي** (**الْمُدَوَّنَة**) :* *وَذكره ابْن عبد الحكم،**وَذكر ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن بعض ولد أبي قَتَادَة أَنه قَالَ**:* *من اغْتسل للجنابة يَوْم الْجُمُعَة اغْتسل للْجُمُعَة*
*........*
*(6/180)*
*عُطَارِد بن حَاجِب بن زُرَارَة بن زيد بن عبد الله ابْن درام بن حَنْظَلَة بن مَالك بن زيد مَنَاة بن تَمِيم، وَفد على النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سنة تسع وَعَلِيهِ الْأَكْثَرُونَ،**وَقيل**:* *سنة عشر، وَهُوَ صَاحب الديباج الَّذِي أهداه للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَكَانَ كسْرَى كَسَاه إِيَّاه فَعجب مِنْهُ الصَّحَابَة،**فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لمناديل سعد بن معَاذ فِي الْجنَّة خير من هَذَا**) .* *وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ**:* *لَهُ وفادة مَعَ الْأَقْرَع والزبرقان، ذكره فِي** (**كتاب الصَّحَابَة**)* *وَكَانَ عُطَارِد يُقيم بِالسوقِ الْحلَل أَي: يعرضهَا للْبيع، فأضاف الْحلَّة إِلَيْهِ بِهَذِهِ الملابسة،**وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *قَالَ أَيُّوب: عَن ابْن سِيرِين: حلَّة عُطَارِد أَو لبيد على الشَّك**.*
*......*
*(6/181)*
*ان اسْتِعْمَال السِّوَاك، هَل هُوَ وَاجِب أم سنة؟ فَذهب أَكثر أهل الْعلم إِلَى عدم وُجُوبه، بل ادّعى بَعضهم فِيهِ الْإِجْمَاع،**وَحكى الشَّيْخ أَبُو حَامِد وَالْمَاوَرْدِي  ّ عَن إِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه أَنه قَالَ*
*هُوَ وَاجِب لكل صَلَاة فَمن تَركه عَامِدًا بطلت صلَاته،**وَعَن دَاوُد**:* *أَنه وَاجِب وَلكنه لَيْسَ بِشَرْط، وَاحْتج من قَالَ بِوُجُوبِهِ بورود الْأَمر بِهِ،**فَعِنْدَ ابْن مَاجَه فِي حَدِيث أبي أُمَامَة مَرْفُوعا**: (**تسوكوا**)*
*.........*
*(6/182)*
*فِيمَن لَا يجد السِّوَاك يعالج بالأصبع، لما روى الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**سنَنه**)* *من حَدِيث أنس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**يجزىء من السِّوَاك الْأَصَابِع**)* *، وَضَعفه. وروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي** (**الْأَوْسَط**)* *من حَدِيث عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا،**قَالَت**: (**قلت: يَا رَسُول الله! الرجل يدهن فوه أيستاك؟**قاال**:* *نعم**.* *قلت**:* *كَيفَ يصنع؟**قَالَ**:* *يدْخل إصبعه فِي فِيهِ**) .*
*...........*
*(6/186)*
*أَكثر الْعلمَاء على أَن: كَانَ، لَا يَقْتَضِي المداومة، وَالدَّلِيل على ذَلِك مَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم من حَدِيث النُّعْمَان بن بشير،**قَالَ**: (**كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يقْرَأ فِي الْعِيدَيْنِ وَفِي الْجُمُعَة: ب** {**سبح اسْم رَبك الْأَعْلَى**} .* *و** {**هَل أَتَاك حَدِيث الغاشية**} .* *الحَدِيث،**وروى أَيْضا من حَدِيث الضَّحَّاك بن قيس أَنه سَأَلَ عَن النُّعْمَان بن بشير**: (**مَا كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يقْرَأ بِهِ يَوْم الْجُمُعَة؟** .* *قَالَ**:* *سُورَة الْجُمُعَة، و** {**هَل أَتَاك حَدِيث الغاشية**} .* *وروى الطَّحَاوِيّ من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه**: (**كَانَ يقْرَأ فِي الْجُمُعَة بِسُورَة الْجُمُعَة و** {**إِذا جَاءَك المُنَافِقُونَ**}* *فَهَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيث فِيهَا لَفْظَة: كَانَ، وَلم تدل على المداومة، بل كَانَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَرَأَ بِهَذَا مرّة وَبِهَذَا مرّة، فَحكى عَنهُ كل فريق مَا حَضَره، فَفِيهِ دَلِيل على أَن لَا تَوْقِيت للْقِرَاءَة فِي ذَلِك، وَأَن للْإِمَام أَن يقْرَأ فِي ذَلِك مَعَ فَاتِحَة الْكتاب أَي الْقُرْآن شَاءَ**.* 
*..........*
*(6/186)*
*وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد**:* *كل قَرْيَة فِيهَا أَرْبَعُونَ رجلا أحرارا بالغين عقلاء مقيمين بهَا لَا يظعنون عَنْهَا صيفا وَلَا شتاءً إلاّ ظعن حَاجَة، فالجمعة وَاجِبَة عَلَيْهِم، وَسَوَاء كَانَ الْبناء من حجر أَو خشب أَو طين أَو قصب أَو غَيرهَا، بِشَرْط أَن تكون الْأَبْنِيَة مجتمعة، فَإِن كَانَت مُتَفَرِّقَة لم تصح، وَأما أهل الْخيام فَإِن كَانُوا ينتقلون من موضعهم شتاءً أَو صيفا لم تصح الْجُمُعَة بِلَا خلاف،**وَإِن كَانُوا دائمين فِيهَا شتاءً وصيفا وَهِي مجتمعة بَعْضهَا إِلَى بعض فَفِيهِ قَولَانِ**:* *أصَحهمَا: لَا تجب عَلَيْهِم الْجُمُعَة وَلَا تصح مِنْهُم، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *تجب عَلَيْهِم وَتَصِح مِنْهُم،**وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد وَدَاوُد**:* *وَمذهب أبي حنيفَة،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *لَا تصح الْجُمُعَة إلاّ فِي مصر جَامع أَو فِي مصلى الْمصر، وَلَا تجوز فِي الْقرى، وَتجوز فِي منى إِذا كَانَ الْأَمِير أَمِير الْحَاج، أَو كَانَ الْخَلِيفَة مُسَافِرًا**.* *وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد**:* *لَا جُمُعَة بمنى وَلَا تصح بِعَرَفَات فِي قَوْلهم جَمِيعًا. وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر الرَّازِيّ فِي كِتَابه** (**الْأَحْكَام**) :* *اتّفق فُقَهَاء الْأَمْصَار على أَن الْجُمُعَة مَخْصُوصَة بِموضع لَا يجوز فعلهَا فِي غَيره لأَنهم مجتمعون على أَنَّهَا لَا تجوز فِي الْبَوَادِي، ومناهل الْأَعْرَاب، وَذكر ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن ابْن عمر أَنه كَانَ يرى على أهل المناهل والمياه أَنهم يجمعُونَ*
*..........*
*(6/188)*
*ما رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي** (مُصَنفه) : حَدثنَا عباد بن الْعَوام عَن حجاج عَن أبي إِسْحَاق عَن الْحَارِث، (عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قَالَ: لَا جُمُعَة وَلَا تَشْرِيق وَلَا صَلَاة فطر وَلَا أضحى إلاّ فِي مصر جَامع أَو مَدِينَة عَظِيمَة) ، وروى أَيْضا بِسَنَد صَحِيح: حَدثنَا جرير عَن مَنْصُور عَن طَلْحَة عَن سعد بن عُبَيْدَة عَن أبي عبد الرَّحْمَن أَنه قَالَ: قَالَ عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ: (لَا جُمُعَة وَلَا تَشْرِيق إلاّ فِي مصر جَامع) . فَإِن قلت: قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: حَدِيث عَليّ ضَعِيف مُتَّفق على ضعفه، وَهُوَ مَوْقُوف عَلَيْهِ بِسَنَد ضَعِيف مُنْقَطع؟ قلت: كَأَنَّهُ لم يطلع إلاّ على الْأَثر الَّذِي فِيهِ الْحجَّاج بن أَرْطَاة، وَلم يطلع على طَرِيق جرير عَن مَنْصُور، فَإِنَّهُ سَنَد صَحِيح، وَلَو اطلع لم يقل بِمَا قَالَه،*
*........*
*(6/188)*
*وَفِي** (**الْمعرفَة**) :* *قَالَ الزُّهْرِيّ: لما بعث النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مُصعب بن عُمَيْر إِلَى الْمَدِينَة ليقرئهم الْقُرْآن جمع بهم وهم اثْنَا عشر رجلا، فَكَانَ مُصعب أول من جمع الْجُمُعَة بِالْمَدِينَةِ بِالْمُسْلِمين قبل أَن يقدمهَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *يُرِيد الاثنا عشر النُّقَبَاء الَّذين خَرجُوا بِهِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَة وَكَانُوا لَهُ ظهيرا**.* *وَفِي حَدِيث كَعْب**:* *جمع بهم أسعد وهم أَرْبَعُونَ، وَهُوَ يُرِيد جَمِيع من صلى مَعَه مِمَّن أسلم من أهل الْمَدِينَة مَعَ النُّقَبَاء، وَعَن جَعْفَر بن برْقَان،**قَالَ**:* *كتب عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، إِلَى عدي بن عدي. وَأما أهل قَرْيَة لَيْسُوا بِأَهْل عَمُود فأمِّر عَلَيْهِم أَمِيرا يجمع بهم**.* *رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ*
*..........*
*(6/190)*
*قَالَ أَبُو عبيد**:* *هِيَ مَدِينَة على شاطىء الْبَحْر فِي منتصف مَا بَين مصر وَمَكَّة وتبوك، ورد صَاحب أَيْلَة على رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأَعْطَاهُ الْجِزْيَة**.* *وَقَالَ الْبكْرِيّ**:* *سميت بأيلة بنت مَدين بن إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَقد رُوِيَ أَن أَيْلَة هِيَ الْقرْيَة الَّتِي كَانَت حَاضِرَة الْبَحْر**.* *وَقَالَ اليعقوبي**:* *أَيْلَة مَدِينَة جليلة على سَاحل الْبَحْر الْملح، وَبهَا يجْتَمع حَاج الشَّام ومصر وَالْمغْرب، وَبهَا التِّجَارَة الْكَثِيرَة، وَمن القلزم إِلَى أَيْلَة سِتّ مراحل فِي بَريَّة صحراء يتزود النَّاس من القلزم إِلَى أَيْلَة لهَذِهِ المراحل**.* *قلت**:* *هِيَ الْآن خراب ينزل بهَا الْحَاج الْمصْرِيّ والمغربي والغزي، وَبَعض آثَار الْمَدِينَة ظَاهر*
*.......*
*(6/201)*
*أجمع الْعلمَاء على أَن وَقت الْجُمُعَة بعد زَوَال الشَّمْس إلاّ مَا رُوِيَ عَن مُجَاهِد أَنه قَالَ: يجوز فعلهَا فِي وَقت صَلَاة الْعِيد، لِأَنَّهَا صَلَاة عيد،**وَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *تجوز قبل الزَّوَال، وَنَقله ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن عَطاء وَإِسْحَاق، وَنَقله الْمَاوَرْدِيّ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فِي السَّادِسَة. وَقَالَ ابْن قدامَة، فِي** (**الْمقنع**) :* *يشْتَرط لصِحَّة الْجُمُعَة أَرْبَعَة شُرُوط: أَحدهَا الْوَقْت، وأوله أول وَقت صَلَاة الْعِيد،**قَالَ**:* *وَقَالَ الْجرْمِي: يجوز فعلهَا فِي السَّاعَة السَّادِسَة،**قَالَ**:* *وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن مَسْعُود وَجَابِر وَسعد وَمُعَاوِيَة أَنهم صلوها قبل الزَّوَال،**وَقَالَ القَاضِي وَأَصْحَابه**:* *يجوز فعلهَا فِي وَقت صَلَاة الْعِيد**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن عبد الله عَن أَبِيه،**قَالَ**:* *نَذْهَب إِلَى أَنَّهَا كَصَلَاة الْعِيد، وَأَرَادَ بِعَبْد الله عبد الله بن أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل،**وَقَالَ عَطاء**:* *كل عيد حِين يَمْتَد الضُّحَى الْجُمُعَة والأضحى وَالْفطر، لما رُوِيَ** (**عَن ابْن مَسْعُود، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**قَالَ**:* *مَا كَانَ عيدا إلاّ فِي أول النَّهَار، وَلَقَد كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يُصَلِّي بِنَا الْجُمُعَة فِي ظلّ الْحطيم**)* 
*........*
*(6/206)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَأكْثر الْعلمَاء على أَنه لَا جُمُعَة على مُسَافر، حَكَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن عَليّ بن أبي طَالب وَابْن عمر وَأنس بن مَالك وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن سَمُرَة وَابْن مَسْعُود وَنَفر من أَصْحَاب عبد الله وَمَكْحُول وَعُرْوَة بن الْمُغيرَة وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَعبد الْملك بن مَرْوَان والشعب وَعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز. وَلما ذكر ابْن التِّين قَول الزُّهْرِيّ،**قَالَ**:* *إِن أَرَادَ وُجُوبهَا فَهُوَ قَول شَاذ، وَفِي** (**شرح الْمُهَذّب**) :* *أما السّفر لَيْلهَا يَعْنِي: لَيْلَة الْجُمُعَة قبل طُلُوع الْفجْر فَيجوز عندنَا،**وَعند الْعلمَاء كَافَّة إلاّ مَا حَكَاهُ الْعَبدَرِي عَن إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ قَالَ**:* *لَا يُسَافر بعد دُخُول الْعشَاء من يَوْم الْخَمِيس حَتَّى يُصَلِّي الْجُمُعَة، وَهَذَا مَذْهَب بَاطِل لَا أصل لَهُ. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *بل لَهُ أصل صَحِيح، رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن أبي مُعَاوِيَة عَن ابْن جريج عَن عَطاء عَن عَائِشَة،**قَالَت**: (**إِذا أَدْرَكتك لَيْلَة الْجُمُعَة فَلَا تخرج حَتَّى تصلي*
*لْجُمُعَة) ، وَأما السّفر قبل الزَّوَال فجوزه عمر بن الْخطاب وَالزُّبَيْر بن الْعَوام وَأبي عُبَيْدَة بن الْجراح وَعبد الله بن عمر وَالْحسن وَابْن سِيرِين، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَابْن الْمُنْذر. وَفِي** (**شرح الْمُهَذّب**) :* *الْأَصَح تَحْرِيمه. وَبِه قَالَت عَائِشَة وَعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَحسان بن عَطِيَّة ومعاذ بن جبل. وَأما السّفر بعد الزول يَوْم الْجُمُعَة إِذا لم يخف فَوت الرّفْقَة وَلم يصل الْجُمُعَة فِي طَرِيقه فَلَا يجوز عِنْد مَالك وَأحمد، وَجوزهُ أَبُو حنيفَة*
*.......*
*(6/208)*
*عبارَة الشَّافِعِي فِي** (**الْأُم**) :* *وأكره تخطي رِقَاب النَّاس يَوْم الْجُمُعَة لما فِيهِ من الْأَذَى وَسُوء الْأَدَب. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا التَّعْلِيل يَشْمَل يَوْم الْجُمُعَة وَغَيره من سَائِر الصَّلَوَات فِي الْمَسَاجِد وَغَيرهَا، وَسَائِر المجامع من حلق الْعلم وَسَمَاع الحَدِيث ومجالس الْوَعْظ، وعَلى هَذَا يحمل التَّقْيِيد بِيَوْم الْجُمُعَة على أَنه خرج مخرج الْغَالِب لاخْتِصَاص الْجُمُعَة بمَكَان الْخطْبَة وَكَثْرَة النَّاس، بِخِلَاف غَيره. وَيُؤَيّد ذَلِك مَا رَآهُ أَبُو مَنْصُور الديلمي فِي** (**مُسْند الفردوس**)* *من حَدِيث أبي أُمَامَة قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**من تخطى حَلقَة قوم بِغَيْر إذْنهمْ فَهُوَ عَاص**)* *، وَلكنه ضَعِيف لِأَنَّهُ من رِوَايَة جَعْفَر بن الزبير، فَإِنَّهُ كذبه شُعْبَة وَتَركه للنَّاس**.*
*ثمَّ اخْتلفُوا فِي كَرَاهَة ذَلِك**:* *هَل هُوَ للتَّحْرِيم أَو لَا؟ فالمتقدمون يطلقون الْكَرَاهَة ويريدون كَرَاهَة التَّحْرِيم وَحكى الشَّيْخ أَبُو حَامِد فِي تَعْلِيقه عَن نَص الشَّافِعِي التَّصْرِيح بِتَحْرِيمِهِ، وَحكى الرَّافِعِيّ فِي الشَّهَادَات عَن صَاحب** (**الْعدة**)* *أَنه عده من الصَّغَائِر،**ونازعه الرَّافِعِيّ وَقَالَ**:* *إِنَّه من المكروهات،**وَقَالَ فِي**:* *بَاب الْجُمُعَة: إِن تَركه من المندوبات، وَصرح النَّوَوِيّ فِي** (**شرح الْمُهَذّب**)* *بِأَنَّهُ مَكْرُوه كَرَاهَة تَنْزِيه. وَقَالَ فِي** (**زَوَائِد الرَّوْضَة**) :* *إِن الْمُخْتَار تَحْرِيمه، للأحاديث الصَّحِيحَة. وَاقْتصر أَصْحَاب أَحْمد على الْكَرَاهَة فَقَط،**وَقَالَ شَارِح التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *وَيسْتَثْنى من التَّحْرِيم أَو الْكَرَاهَة: الإِمَام أَو من كَانَ بَين يَدَيْهِ فُرْجَة لَا يصل إِلَيْهَا إلاّ بالتخطي، وَأطلق النَّوَوِيّ فِي** (**الرَّوْضَة**)* *اسْتثِْنَاء الإِمَام وَمن بَين يَدَيْهِ فرجه، وَلم يُقيد الإِمَام بِالضَّرُورَةِ وَلَا الفرجة بِكَوْن التخطي إِلَيْهَا يزِيد على صفّين. وَقيد ذَلِك فِي** (**شرح الْمُهَذّب**)* *فَقَالَ: فَإِن كَانَ إِمَامًا لم يجد طَرِيقا إِلَى الْمِنْبَر والمحراب إلاّ بالتخطي لم يكره، لِأَنَّهُ ضَرُورَة**.*
*.......*
*(6/210)*
*وَقَالَ القَاضِي أَبُو الطّيب من الشَّافِعِيَّة**:* *تجوز إِقَامَة الرجل من مَكَانَهُ فِي ثَلَاث صور: وَهُوَ أَن يقْعد فِي مَوضِع الإِمَام، أَو فِي طَرِيق يمْنَع النَّاس من الْمُرُور فِيهِ، أَو بَين يَدي الصَّفّ مُسْتَقْبل الْقبْلَة**.*
*.........*
*(6/211)*
*اسْتدلَّ البُخَارِيّ بِهَذَا الحَدِيث على الْجُلُوس على الْمِنْبَر قبل الْخطْبَة،**قَالَ بَعضهم**:* *خلافًا لبَعض الْحَنَفِيَّة، وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**)* *قَوْله**: (**إِذا جلس الإِمَام على الْمِنْبَر**)* *هَذَا سنة، وَعَلِيهِ عَامَّة الْعلمَاء، خلافًا لأبي حنيفَة، كَذَا قَالَه ابْن بطال وَتَبعهُ ابْن التِّين**.*
*........*
*(6/215)*
*وأشبه الْأَقْوَال الَّتِي ذكرت فِي صانع الْمِنْبَر بِالصَّوَابِ قَول من قَالَ**:* *هُوَ مَيْمُون، لكَون الْإِسْنَاد فِيهِ من طَرِيق سهل بن سعد، وَبَقِيَّة الْأَقْوَال بأسانيد ضَعِيفَة بل فِيهَا شَيْء واه**.*
*إنماأمرني أَمِير المأمنين أَن أرفعه، فَدَعَا نجارا وَكَانَ ثَلَاث دَرَجَات فَزَاد فِيهِ الزِّيَادَة الَّتِي هُوَ عَلَيْهَا الْيَوْم. وَرَوَاهُ من وَجه آخر،**قَالَ**:* *فكسفت الشَّمْس حَتَّى رَأينَا النُّجُوم،**قَالَ**:* *وَزَاد فِيهِ سِتّ دَرَجَات،**وَقَالَ**:* *إِنَّمَا زِدْت فِيهِ حِين كثر النَّاس**.*
*..........*
*(6/216)*
*قَالَ ابْن النجار وَغَيره**:* *اسْتمرّ على ذَلِك إِلَّا مَا أصلح مِنْهُ إِلَى أَن أحترق مَسْجِد الْمَدِينَة سنة أَربع وَخمسين وسِتمِائَة، فَاحْتَرَقَ ثمَّ جدد المظفر صَاحب الْيمن سنة سِتّ وَخمسين منبرا ثمَّ أرسل الظَّاهِر بيبرس رَحمَه الله بعد عشر سِنِين منبرا، فأزيل مِنْبَر المظفر فَلم يزل ذَلِك إِلَى هَذَا الْعَصْر، فَأرْسل الْملك الْمُؤَيد شيخ، رَحمَه الله، فِي سنة عشْرين وثمان مائَة منبرا جَدِيدا، وَكَانَ أرسل فِي سنة ثَمَانِي عشرَة منبرا جَدِيدا إِلَى مَكَّة أَيْضا**.*
*
.......*
*(6/216)*
*وَيسْتَحب أَن يكون الْمِنْبَر على يَمِين الْمِحْرَاب مُسْتَقْبل الْقبْلَة فَإِن لم يكن مِنْبَر فموضع عَال، وإلاّ فَإلَى خَشَبَة لِلِاتِّبَاعِ فَإِنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يخْطب إِلَى جذع قبل اتِّخَاذ الْمِنْبَر، فَلَمَّا صنع تحول إِلَيْهِ، وَيكرهُ الْمِنْبَر الْكَبِير جدا الَّذِي يضيق على الْمُصَلِّين إِذا لم يكن الْمَسْجِد متسعا**.*
*.........*
*(6/217)*
*وَاحْتَجُّوا أَيْضا بِمَا ذكره ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن طَاوُوس،**قَالَ**: (**خطب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأَبُو بكر وَعمر وَعُثْمَان قيَاما، وَأول من جلس على الْمِنْبَر مُعَاوِيَة،**قَالَ الشّعبِيّ**:* *حِين كثر شَحم بَطْنه ولحمه**) .* *وَرَوَاهُ ابْن حزم عَن على، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ*
*.........*
*(6/218)*
*قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَلَا أعلم فِي ذَلِك خلافًا بَين الْعلمَاء،**وَحكى غَيره**: (**عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب أَنه كَانَ لَا يسْتَقْبل هِشَام بن إِسْمَاعِيل إِذا خطب، فَوكل بِهِ هِشَام شرطيا يعطفه إِلَيْهِ**) .* *وَهِشَام هَذَا هُوَ هِشَام بن إِسْمَاعِيل بن الْوَلِيد بن*
*الْمُغيرَة المَخْزُومِي، كَانَ واليا بِالْمَدِينَةِ وَهُوَ الَّذِي ضرب سعيد بن الْمسيب أفضل التَّابِعين بالسياط، فويل لَهُ من ذَلِك*
*
...........*
*(**6/220)*
*اتّفق الْعلمَاء على كَرَاهَة ذَلِك، وَهُوَ مَعْدُود فِي الْبدع الْمُنكرَة، خلافًا لأبي حنيفَة،**فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *يلْتَفت يمنة ويسرة كالأذان، نَقله الشَّيْخ أَبُو حَامِد**.* *قلت**:* *فِي هَذَا النَّقْل عَن أبي حنيفَة نظر، وَلَا يَصح ذَلِك عَنهُ، وَمن السّنة عندنَا أَن يتْرك الْخَطِيب السَّلَام من وَقت خُرُوجه إِلَى دُخُوله فِي الصَّلَاة، وَالْكَلَام أَيْضا، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد**:* *السّنة إِذا صعد الْمِنْبَر أَن يسلم على الْقَوْم إِذا أقبلهم بِوَجْهِهِ، كَذَا رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث أوردهُ ابْن عدي من حَدِيث ابْن عمر فِي تَرْجَمَة عِيسَى بن عبد الله الْأنْصَارِيّ وَضَعفه، وَكَذَا ضعفه ابْن حبَان**.* 
*........*
*
)6/221(*
*اخْتلف فِي أول من قَالَهَا**.* *فَقيل**:* *دَاوُد، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ مَرْفُوعا من حَدِيث أبي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ، وَفِي اسناده ضعف،**وَقيل**:* *قس بن سَاعِدَة**.* *وَقيل**:* *يعرب بن قحطان**.* *وَقيل**:* *كَعْب بن لؤَي جد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *وَقيل**:* *سحبان بن وَائِل. وَفِي** (**غرائب مَالك**)* *للدارقطني بِسَنَد ضَعِيف**: (**لما جَاءَ ملك الْمَوْت إِلَى يَعْقُوب، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**قَالَ يَعْقُوب فِي جملَة كَلَامه**:* *أما بعد، فَإنَّا أهل بَيت مُوكل بِنَا الْبلَاء**)* *، وَذكر الْحَافِظ أَبُو مُحَمَّد عبد الْقَادِر بن عبد الله الرهاوي أَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، رووا هَذِه اللَّفْظَة عَن سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**مِنْهُم**:* *سعد بن أبي وَقاص وَابْن مَسْعُود وَأَبُو سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ وَعبد الله بن عمر وَعبد الله بن عَمْرو وَعبد الله وَالْفضل ابْنا الْعَبَّاس بن عبد الْمطلب*
*.........*
*(6/229)*
*وَفِي الحَدِيث أَن خطْبَة الْجُمُعَة خطبتان وَفِيه الْجُلُوس بَينهمَا لاستراحة الْخَطِيب وَنَحْوهَا،**وهما واجبتان لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**صلوا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُونِي أُصَلِّي**)* *قلت: هَذَا أصل لَا يتَنَاوَل الْخطْبَة لِأَنَّهَا لَيست بِصَلَاة حَقِيقَة،**وَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *رُوِيَ عَن أبي إِسْحَاق أَنه قَالَ: رَأَيْت عليا يخْطب على الْمِنْبَر فَلم يجلس ختى فرغ، وَفِي** (**شرح التِّرْمِذِيّ**) :* *وَفِيه اشْتِرَاط خطبتين لصِحَّة الْجُمُعَة، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَته الْمَشْهُورَة عَنهُ،**وَعند الْجُمْهُور**:* *يَكْتَفِي بِخطْبَة وَاحِدَة، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَأبي حنيفَة وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَإِسْحَاق ابْن رَاهَوَيْه وَأبي ثَوْر وَابْن الْمُنْذر، وَهُوَ رِوَايَة عَن أَحْمد**.*
*......*
*(6/232*)*
*قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث كلهَا صَرِيحَة فِي الدّلَالَة لمَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي، وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وفقهاء الْمُحدثين أَنه إِذا دخل الْجَامِع يَوْم الْجُمُعَة وَالْإِمَام يخْطب يسْتَحبّ لَهُ أَن يُصَلِّي رَكْعَتَيْنِ تَحِيَّة الْمَسْجِد، وَيكرهُ الْجُلُوس قبل أَن يُصَلِّيهمَا. وَأَنه يسْتَحبّ أَن يتجوز فيهمَا ليسمع الْخطْبَة. وَحكي هَذَا الْمَذْهَب أَيْضا عَن الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَغَيره من الْمُتَقَدِّمين**.* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي**:* *قَالَ مَالك وَاللَّيْث وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَالثَّوْري وَجُمْهُور السّلف من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ  : لَا يُصَلِّيهمَا، وَهُوَ مَرْوِيّ عَن عمر وَعُثْمَان وَعلي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم،**وحجتهم**:* *الْأَمر بالإنصات للْإِمَام، وتأولوا هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث أَنه كَانَ عُريَانا فَأمره رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِالْقيامِ ليراه النَّاس ويتصدقوا عَلَيْهِ،**وَهَذَا تَأْوِيل بَاطِل يردهُ صَرِيح قَوْله**: (**إِذا جَاءَ أحدكُم يَوْم الْجُمُعَة وَالْإِمَام يخْطب فليركع رَكْعَتَيْنِ وليتجوز فيهمَا**)* *وَهَذَا نَص لَا يتَطَرَّق إِلَيْهِ تَأْوِيل، وَلَا أَظن عَالما يبلغهُ هَذَا اللَّفْظ صَحِيحا فيخالفه**.* *قلت**:* *أَصْحَابنَا لم يأولوا الْأَحَادِيث الْمَذْكُورَة بِهَذَا الَّذِي ذكره حَتَّى يشنع عَلَيْهِم هَذَا التشنيع، بل أجابوا بأجوبة غير هَذَا**.* *الأول**:* *أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أنصت لَهُ حَتَّى فرغ من صلَاته، وَالدَّلِيل عَلَيْهِ، مَا رَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي** (**سنَنه**)* *من حَدِيث عبيد بن مُحَمَّد الْعَبْدي: حَدثنَا مُعْتَمر عَن أَبِيه عَن قَتَادَة عَن أنس،**قَالَ**:* *دخل رجل الْمَسْجِد وَرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يخْطب،**فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:*
*..........*
*(6/234)*
*وَأثر عَلْقَمَة فَأخْرجهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ أَيْضا بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَن القَاضِي بكار عَن أبي عَاصِم النَّبِيل الضَّحَّاك بن مخلد عَن شُعْبَة عَن مَنْصُور بن الْمُعْتَمِر عَن أبراهيم قَالَ لعلقمة**:* *أَتكَلّم وَالْإِمَام يخْطب وَقد خرج الإِمَام؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا ... إِلَى آخِره**.*
*وَأثر أبي قلَابَة عبد الله بن زيد الْجرْمِي أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ أَيْضا بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَنهُ أَنه**:* *جَاءَ يَوْم الْجُمُعَة وَالْإِمَام يخْطب فَجَلَسَ وَلم يصل**.* *وَأثر مُجَاهِد أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ أَيْضا بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَنهُ**:* *كره أَن يُصَلِّي وَالْإِمَام يخْطب. وَأخرجه ابْن أبي شيبَة أَيْضا**.*
*فَهَؤُلَاءِ السادات من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ الْكِبَار لم يعْمل أحد مِنْهُم بِمَا فِي حَدِيث سليك، وَلَو علمُوا أَنه يعْمل بِهِ لما تَرَكُوهُ، فَحِينَئِذٍ بَطل اعْتِرَاض هَذَا الْمُعْتَرض**.*
*فَإِن قلت**:* *روى الْجَمَاعَة من حَدِيث أبي قَتَادَة السّلمِيّ أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**إِذا دخل أحدكُم الْمَسْجِد فليركع رَكْعَتَيْنِ قبل أَن يجلس**)* *، فَهَذَا عَام يتَنَاوَل كل دَاخل فِي الْمَسْجِد، سَوَاء كَانَ يَوْم الْجُمُعَة وَالْإِمَام يخْطب أَو غَيره**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا على من دخل الْمَسْجِد فِي حَال تحل فِيهَا الصَّلَاة لَا مُطلقًا، ألاَ يرى أَن من دخل الْمَسْجِد عِنْد طُلُوع الشَّمْس وَعند غُرُوبهَا، أَو عِنْد قِيَامهَا فِي كبد السَّمَاء، لَا يُصَلِّي فِي هَذِه الْأَوْقَات للنَّهْي الْوَارِد فِيهِ؟ فَكَذَلِك لَا يُصَلِّي وَالْإِمَام يخْطب يَوْم الْجُمُعَة، لوُرُود وجوب الْإِنْصَات فِيهِ. وَالصَّلَاة حِينَئِذٍ مِمَّا يخل بالانصات**.* *وَ*
*نقل حَدِيث أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه دخل ومروان يخْطب، فصلى الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ  ، فَأَرَادَ حرس مَرْوَان أَن يمنعوه فَأبى حَتَّى صلاهما،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *مَا كنت لأدعهما بعد أَن سَمِعت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَأْمر بهما. انْتهى. وَلم يثبت عَن أحد من الصَّحَابَة مَا يُخَالف ذَلِك،**وَنقل أَيْضا عَن شَارِح التِّرْمِذِيّ أَنه قَالَ**:* *كل من نقل عَنهُ منع الصَّلَاة وَالْإِمَام يخْطب مَحْمُول على من كَانَ دَاخل الْمَسْجِد، لِأَنَّهُ لم يَقع عَن أحد مِنْهُم التَّصْرِيح بِمَنْع التَّحِيَّة. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *قد ذكرنَا أَن الطَّحَاوِيّ روى عَن عقبَة بن عَامر: الصَّلَاة وَالْإِمَام على الْمِنْبَر مَعْصِيّة، وَكَيف يَقُول هَذَا الْقَائِل وَلم يثبت عَن أحد من الصَّحَابَة مَا يُخَالف ذَلِك؟ وإي مُخَالفَة تكون أقوى من هَذَا حَيْثُ جعل الصَّلَاة وَالْإِمَام على الْمِنْبَر مَعْصِيّة؟**وَكَيف يَقُول الشَّارِح التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *لم يَقع عَن أحد مِنْهُم التَّصْرِيح بِمَنْع التَّحِيَّة؟ وَأي تَصْرِيح يكون أقوى من قَول عقبَة حَيْثُ أطلق على فعل هَذِه الصَّلَاة مَعْصِيّة؟**فَلَو كَانَ قَالَ**:* *يكره أَو لَا يفعل لَكَانَ منعا صَرِيحًا،**فضلا أَنه قَالَ**:* *مَعْصِيّة وَفعل الْمعْصِيَة حرَام، وَإِنَّمَا أطلق عَلَيْهِ الْمعْصِيَة لِأَنَّهَا فِي هَذَا الْوَقْت تخل بالإنصات الْمَأْمُور بِهِ، فَيكون بِفِعْلِهَا تَارِكًا لِلْأَمْرِ، وتارك الْأَمر يُسمى عَاصِيا، وَفعله يُسمى مَعْصِيّة، وَفِي الْحَقِيقَة هَذَا الْإِطْلَاق مُبَالغَة**.*
*..........*
*(6/238)*
*وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي رفع الْيَدَيْنِ عِنْد الدُّعَاء فكرهه مَالك فِي رِوَايَة وَأَجَازَهُ غَيره فِي كل الدُّعَاء وَبَعض الْعلمَاء جوزوه فِي الاسْتِسْقَاء فَقَط وَقَالَ جمَاعَة من الْعلمَاء السّنة فِي دُعَاء رفع الْبلَاء أَن يرفع يَدَيْهِ وَيجْعَل ظهرهما إِلَى السَّمَاء وَفِي دُعَاء سُؤال شَيْء وتحصيله يَجْعَل بطنهما إِلَى السَّمَاء وَعَن مَالك بن يسَار أَن رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - قَالَ** "* *إِذا سَأَلْتُم الله فَاسْأَلُوهُ ببطون أكفكم وَلَا تسألوه بظهورها** "* *وَقَالَ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فِيمَا رَوَاهُ سلمَان الْفَارِسِي*
*ن عِنْد التِّرْمِذِيّ محسنا** "* *إِن الله حَيّ كريم يستحيي أَن يرفع الرجل إِلَيْهِ يَدَيْهِ أَن يردهما صفرا** "* *قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ رَوَاهُ بَعضهم فَلم يرفعهُ وَعَن أبي يُوسُف إِن شَاءَ رفع يَدَيْهِ فِي الدُّعَاء وَإِن شَاءَ أَشَارَ بإصبعيه وَفِي الْمُحِيط بإصبعه السبابَة وَفِي التَّجْرِيد من يَده الْيُمْنَى وَقَالَ ابْن بطال رفع الْيَدَيْنِ فِي الْخطْبَة فِي معنى الضراعة إِلَى الْجَلِيل والتذلل لَهُ وَقَالَ الزُّهْرِيّ رفع الْأَيْدِي يَوْم الْجُمُعَة مُحدث وَقَالَ ابْن سِيرِين أول من رفع يَدَيْهِ فِي الْجُمُعَة عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن معمر. وَفِيه الاسْتِسْقَاء بِالدُّعَاءِ بِدُونِ صَلَاة وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ وَبِه احْتج على ذَلِك وَفِيه قيام الْوَاحِد بِأَمْر الْعَامَّة**.*
*.......*
*(6/242)*
*بأصح الْأَحَادِيث الْوَارِدَة فِي تعْيين السَّاعَة الْمَذْكُورَة،**وهما حديثان**:* *أَحدهمَا من جُلُوس الْخَطِيب على الْمِنْبَر إِلَى انْصِرَافه من الصَّلَاة**.* *وَالْآخر**:* *من بعد الْعَصْر إِلَى غرُوب الشَّمْس، فَفِي الأول حَال الْخطْبَة كُله،**وَلَيْسَت صَلَاة حَقِيقَة وَفِي الثَّانِي**:* *لَيست سَاعَة صَلَاة أَلا ترى أَن أَبَا هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**لما روى حَدِيثه الْمَذْكُور قَالَ**: (**فَلَقِيت عبد الله بن سَلام، فَذكرت لَهُ هَذَا الحَدِيث،**فَقَالَ**:* *أَنا أعلم تِلْكَ السَّاعَة،**فَقلت**:* *أَخْبرنِي بهَا وَلَا تضنن بهَا عَليّ {قَالَ: هِيَ بعد الْعَصْر إِلَى أَن تغرب الشَّمْس**.* *قلت**:* *وَكَيف تكون بعد الْعَصْر وَقد قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (لَا يُوَافِقهَا عبد مُسلم وَهُوَ يُصَلِّي**)* *، وَتلك السَّاعَة لَا يُصَلِّي فِيهَا؟**قَالَ عبد الله ابْن سَلام**:* *أَلَيْسَ قد قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم** (**من جلس مَجْلِسا ينْتَظر الصَّلَاة فَهُوَ فِي صَلَاة؟**قلت**:* *بلَى،**قَالَ**:* *فَهُوَ ذَاك**)* *انْتهى. فَهَذَا دلّ على أَن المُرَاد من الصَّلَاة الدُّعَاء وَمن الْقيام الْمُلَازمَة والمواظبة لَا حَقِيقَة الْقيام،*
*.......*
*(ج6/243)*
*ن فِي هَذِه السَّاعَة اخْتِلَافا هَل هِيَ بَاقِيَة أَو رفعت؟ فَزعم قوم أَنَّهَا رفعت، حَكَاهُ أَبُو عمر بن عبد الْبر وزيفه،**وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *رده السّلف على قَائِله، وَاحْتج أَبُو عمر فِيهِ بِمَا رَوَاهُ عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن ابْن جريج عَن دَاوُد بن أبي عَاصِم** (**عَن عبد الله بن يحنس مولى مُعَاوِيَة،**قَالَ**:* *قلت لأبي هُرَيْرَة: زَعَمُوا أَن السَّاعَة الَّتِي فِي يَوْم الْجُمُعَة قد رفعت؟**قَالَ**:* *كذب من قَالَ ذَلِك**.* *قلت**:* *فَهِيَ بَاقِيَة فِي كل جُمُعَة اسْتَقْبلهَا؟**قَالَ**:* *نعم**) .* *إِسْنَاده قوي، قَالَ أَبُو عمر على هَذَا تَوَاتَرَتْ الْأَخْبَار. وَفِي** (**صَحِيح الْحَاكِم**)* *من حَدِيث أبي سَلمَة**: (**قلت: يَا أَبَا سعيد، إِن أَبَا هُرَيْرَة حَدثنَا عَن السَّاعَة الَّتِي فِي يَوْم الْجُمُعَة، هَل عنْدك فِيهَا علم؟**فَقَالَ**:* *سَأَلنَا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَنْهَا،**فَقَالَ**:* *إِنِّي كنت أعلمها ثمَّ أنسيتها كَمَا أنسيت لَيْلَة الْقدر**) .* *ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *صَحِيح. وخرجه ابْن خُزَيْمَة أَيْضا فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *وَفِي** (**كتاب ابْن زَنْجوَيْه**) :* *عَن مُحَمَّد ابْن كَعْب الْقرظِيّ أَن كَلْبا مر بعد الْعَصْر فِي مَسْجِد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**فَقَالَ رجل من الصَّحَابَة**:* *اللَّهُمَّ اقتله،**فَمَاتَ فَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *لقد وَافق هَذَا السَّاعَة الَّتِي إِذا دعِي اسْتُجِيبَ**.*
*.........*
*(6/244)*
*وَقَالَ الْمُحب الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *أصح الْأَحَادِيث فِيهَا حَدِيث أبي مُوسَى، وَأشهر الْأَقْوَال فِيهَا قَول عبد الله بن سَلام**.* *وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى مُسلم أَنه قَالَ**:* *حَدِيث أبي مُوسَى أَجود شَيْء فِي هَذَا الْبَاب وأصحه، وَبِذَلِك قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ وَابْن الْعَرَبِيّ وَجَمَاعَة آخَرُونَ. وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ هُوَ نَص فِي مَوضِع الْخلاف فَلَا يلْتَفت إِلَى غَيره**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هُوَ الصَّحِيح بل الصَّوَاب، وَجزم فِي (الرَّوْضَة) أَنه هُوَ الصَّوَاب، وَرجح أَيْضا بِكَوْنِهِ مَرْفُوعا صَرِيحًا فِي أحد الصَّحِيحَيْنِ، وَذهب الأخرون إِلَى تَرْجِيح قَول عبد الله بن سَلام،**فَحكى التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن أَحْمد أَنه قَالَ**:* *أَكثر الْأَحَادِيث على ذَلِك**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *إِنَّه أثبت شَيْء فِي هَذَا الْبَاب*
*وَقَالَ شَيخنَا شَارِح التِّرْمِذِيّ**: حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة أَصَحهَا وَلَيْسَ بَين حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة وَبَين حَدِيث أبي مُوسَى اخْتِلَاف وَلَا تبَاين،*
*وَإِنَّمَا الِاخْتِلَاف بَين حَدِيث أبي مُوسَى وَبَين الْأَحَادِيث الْوَارِدَة فِي كَونهَا بعد الْعَصْر أَو آخر سَاعَة مِنْهُ، فإمَّا أَن يُصَار إِلَى الْجمع أوالترجيح، فَأَما الْجمع فَإِنَّمَا يُمكن بِأَن يُصَار إِلَى القَوْل بالانتقال، وَإِن لم يقل بالانتقال يكون الْأَمر بالترجيح، فَلَا شكّ أَن الْأَحَادِيث الْوَارِدَة فِي كَونهَا بعد الْعَصْر أرجح لكثرتها واتصالها بِالسَّمَاعِ، وَلِهَذَا لم يخْتَلف فِي رَفعهَا، والاعتضاد بِكَوْنِهِ قَول أَكثر الصَّحَابَة فَفِيهَا أوجه من وُجُوه التَّرْجِيح**.*
*وَفِي حَدِيث أبي مُوسَى وَجه وَاحِد من وُجُوه التَّرْجِيح، وَهُوَ كَونه فِي أحد الصَّحِيحَيْنِ دون بَقِيَّة الْأَحَادِيث،**وَلَكِن عَارض كَونه فِي أحد الصَّحِيحَيْنِ أَمْرَانِ**:* *أَحدهمَا: أَنه لَيْسَ مُتَّصِلا بِالسَّمَاعِ بَين مخرمَة بن بكير وَبَين أَبِيه بكير بن عبد الله بن الْأَشَج،**قَالَ أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل**:* *مخرمَة ثِقَة وَلم يسمع من أَبِيه،**وَقَالَ عَبَّاس الدوري عَن ابْن معِين**:* *مخرمَة ضَعِيف الحَدِيث لَيْسَ حَدِيثه بِشَيْء،**يَقُولُونَ**:* *إِن حَدِيثه عَن أَبِيه كتاب**.* *وَالْأَمر الثَّانِي**:* *أَن أَكثر الروَاة جَعَلُوهُ من قَول أبي بردة مَقْطُوعًا، وَأَنه لم يرفعهُ غير مخرمَة عَن أَبِيه، وَهَذَا الحَدِيث مِمَّا استدركه الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ على مُسلم**.*
*.........*
*(6/248)*
*ن الْجَمَاعَة من شَرَائِط الْجُمُعَة لِأَنَّهَا مُشْتَقَّة مِنْهَا. وأجمعت الْأمة على أَن الْجُمُعَة لَا تصح من الْمُنْفَرد إلاّ مَا ذكر ابْن حزم فِي** (الْمحلى) عَن بعض النَّاس: أَن الْفَذ يُصَلِّي الْجُمُعَة كالظهر. ثمَّ أقل الْجَمَاعَة عِنْد أبي حنيفَة ثَلَاثَة سوى الإِمَام، وَبِه قَالَ زفر وَاللَّيْث بن سعد، وَحَكَاهُ ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَالثَّوْري فِي قَول وَأبي ثَوْر، وَاخْتَارَهُ الْمُزنِيّ وَعند أبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد: اثْنَان سوى الإِمَام. وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو ثَوْر وَالثَّوْري فِي قَول: وَهُوَ قَول الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ، ثمَّ الْجَمَاعَة*
*........*
*(6/248)*
*وَفِي الْعدَد الَّذِي تصح بِهِ الْجُمُعَة أَرْبَعَة عشر قولا. ثَلَاثَة سوى الإِمَام عِنْد أبي حنيفَة، وإثنان سواهُ عِنْدهمَا، وَوَاحِد سواهُ عِنْد النَّخعِيّ وَالْحسن بن حَيّ وَجَمِيع الظَّاهِرِيَّة، وَسَبْعَة عَن عِكْرِمَة، وَتِسْعَة وَاثنا عشر عَن ربيعَة، وَثَلَاثَة عشر وَعِشْرُونَ وَثَلَاثُونَ عَن مَالك فِي رِوَايَة ابْن حبيب، وَأَرْبَعُونَ موَالِي عَن عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز، وَأَرْبَعُونَ أحرارا بالغين عقلاء مقيمين لَا يظعنون صيفا وَلَا شتاءً إلاّ ظعن حَاجَة عِنْد الشَّافِعِي، وَأحمد فِي ظَاهر قَوْله، وَخَمْسُونَ رجلا عَن أَحْمد فِي رِوَايَة وَعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز فِي رِوَايَة، وَثَمَانُونَ ذكره الْمَازرِيّ وَغير مَحْدُود بِعَدَد ذكره الْمَازرِيّ أَيْضا**. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: وَفِي الحَدِيث دَلِيل لمَالِك حَيْثُ قَالَ: تَنْعَقِد الْجُمُعَة بإثني عشر، وَأجَاب الشَّافِعِي بِأَنَّهُ مَحْمُول على أَنهم رجعُوا أَو رَجَعَ مِنْهُم تَمام أَرْبَعِينَ، فَأَتمَّ بهم الْجُمُعَة.*
*...*
*(6/250)*
*وَعند ابْن مَاجَه بِسَنَد ضَعِيف عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، قَالَ: (كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يرْكَع قبل الْجُمُعَة أَرْبعا لَا يفصل فِي شَيْء مِنْهُنَّ) ، وَرَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي (المعجم الْكَبِير) : بِرِجَال ابْن مَاجَه، وَهِي رِوَايَة بَقِيَّة عَن مُبشر بن عبيد عَن حجاج بن أَرْطَاة عَن عَطِيَّة الْعَوْفِيّ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، فَزَاد فِيهِ: (وَبعدهَا أَرْبعا) . قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي (الْخُلَاصَة) : هَذَا حَدِيث بَاطِل اجْتمع فِيهِ هَؤُلَاءِ الْأَرْبَعَة وهم ضعفاء، ومبشر وضَّاع صَاحب أباطيل. قلت: بَقِيَّة بن الْوَلِيد موثق وَلكنه مُدَلّس، وحجاج صَدُوق روى لَهُ مُسلم مَقْرُونا بِغَيْرِهِ، وعطية مَشاهُ يحيى بن معِين فَقَالَ فِيهِ: صَالح وَلَكِن ضعفهما الْجُمْهُور*
*........*
*(6/256)*
*قَالَ الْخطابِيّ: صَلَاة الْخَوْف أَنْوَاع صلاهَا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي أَيَّام مُخْتَلفَة وأشكال متباينة يتحَرَّى فِي كلهَا مَا هُوَ أحوط للصَّلَاة وأبلغ فِي الخراسة، فَهِيَ على اخْتِلَاف صورها متفقة الْمَعْنى. وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر فِي** (التَّمْهِيد) : رُوِيَ فِي صَلَاة الْخَوْف عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وُجُوه كَثِيرَة فَذكر مِنْهَا سِتَّة أوجه: الأول: مَا دلّ عَلَيْهِ حَدِيث ابْن عمر، قَالَ بِهِ من الْأَئِمَّة الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَأَشْهَب. قلت: قَالَ بِهِ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه على مَا ذكرنَا. الثَّانِي: حَدِيث صَالح بن خَوات عَن سهل بن أبي حثْمَة، قَالَ بِهِ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَأَبُو ثَوْر. الثَّالِث: حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود قَالَ بِهِ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه إلاّ أَبَا يُوسُف. الرَّابِع: حَدِيث أبي عَيَّاش الزرقي، قَالَ بِهِ ابْن أبي ليلى وَالثَّوْري. الْخَامِس: حَدِيث حُذَيْفَة قَالَ بِهِ الثَّوْريّ فِي (مجيزه) وَهُوَ الْمَرْوِيّ عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة مِنْهُم: حُذَيْفَة وَابْن عَبَّاس وَزيد بن ثَابت وَجَابِر بن عبد الله. السَّادِس: حَدِيث أبي بكرَة أَنه صلى بِكُل طَائِفَة رَكْعَتَيْنِ، وَكَانَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ يُفْتِي بِهِ، وَقد حكى الْمُزنِيّ عَن الشَّافِعِي: أَنه لَو صلى فِي الْخَوْف بطَائفَة رَكْعَتَيْنِ ثمَّ سلم فصلى بالطائفة الْأُخْرَى رَكْعَتَيْنِ ثمَّ سلم كَانَ جَائِزا. قَالَ: وَهَكَذَا صلى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِبَطن نخل، قَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر: وَرُوِيَ أَن صلَاته هَكَذَا كَانَت يَوْم ذَات الرّقاع، وَذكر أَبُو دَاوُد فِي (سنَنه) لصَلَاة الْخَوْف ثَمَانِيَة صور، وَذكرهَا ابْن حبَان فِي (صَحِيحه) تِسْعَة أَنْوَاع، وَذكر القَاضِي عِيَاض فِي (الْإِكْمَال) لصَلَاة الْخَوْف ثَلَاثَة عشر وَجها، وَذكر الثَّوْريّ أَنَّهَا تبلغ سِتَّة عشر وَجها، وَلم يبين شَيْئا من ذَلِك. وَقَالَ شَيخنَا الْحَافِظ زين الدّين فِي (شرح التِّرْمِذِيّ) : قد جمعت طرق الْأَحَادِيث الْوَارِدَة فِي صَلَاة الْخَوْف فبلغت سَبْعَة عشر وَجها، وبيّنها، لَكِن يُمكن التَّدَاخُل فِي بَعْضهَا. وَحكى ابْن الْقصار الْمَالِكِي: أَن*
*لنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلاهَا عشر مَرَّات،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *صلاهَا أَرْبعا وَعشْرين مرّة وبيّن القَاضِي عِيَاض تِلْكَ المواطن،**فَقَالَ**:* *وَفِي حَدِيث ابْن أبي حثْمَة وَأبي هُرَيْرَة وَجَابِر أَنه صلاهَا فِي يَوْم ذَات الرّقاع سنة خمس من الْهِجْرَة، وَفِي حَدِيث أبي عَيَّاش الزرقي أَنه صلاهَا بعسفان وَيَوْم بني سليم، وَفِي حَدِيث جَابر فِي غزَاة جُهَيْنَة وَفِي غزَاة بني محَارب بِنَخْل، وروى أَنه صلاهَا فِي غَزْوَة نجد يَوْم ذَات الرّقاع، وَهِي غَزْوَة نجد وغزوة غطفان**.* 
*.............*
*(6/264)*
*وَسميت بالأحزاب لِأَن الْكفَّار تألفوا من قبائل الْعَرَب وهم عشرَة آلَاف نفس وَكَانُوا ثَلَاثَة عَسَاكِر وَجَنَاح الْأَمر إِلَى أبي سُفْيَان وَسميت أَيْضا بغزوة الخَنْدَق لِأَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - لما سمع بهم وَمَا جمعُوا لَهُ من الْأَمر ضرب الخَنْدَق على الْمَدِينَة قَالَ ابْن هِشَام يُقَال أَن الَّذِي أَشَارَ بِهِ سلمَان رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ قَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ والسهيلي أول من حفر الْخَنَادِق منوجهر بن أيرج وَكَانَ فِي زمن مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام وَذكر ابْن إِسْحَق لما انْصَرف رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - عَن الخَنْدَق رَاجعا إِلَى الْمَدِينَة والمسلمون قد وضعُوا السِّلَاح فَلَمَّا كَانَ الظّهْر أَتَى جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام قَالَ لَهُ مَا وضعت الْمَلَائِكَة السِّلَاح بعد وَإِن الله يَأْمُرك أَن تسير إِلَى بني قُرَيْظَة فَإِنِّي عَائِد إِلَيْهِم فَأمر رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - بِلَالًا فَأذن فِي النَّاس من كَانَ سَامِعًا مُطيعًا فَلَا يصلين الْعَصْر إِلَّا فِي بني قُرَيْظَة قَالَ ابْن سعد ثمَّ سَار إِلَيْهِم وهم ثَلَاثَة آلَاف وَذَلِكَ يَوْم الْأَرْبَعَاء لتسْع بَقينَ من ذِي الْقعدَة*
*............*
*(6/276)*
*وَقد رُوِيَ عَن الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ أَنه خرج يَوْمًا وَعَلِيهِ حلَّة يمَان، وعَلى فرقد جُبَّة صوف، فَجعل فرقد ينظر ويمس حلَّة الْحسن ويسبح،**فَقَالَ لَهُ**:* *يَا فرقد ثِيَابِي ثِيَاب أهل الْجنَّة وثيابك ثِيَاب أهل النَّار يَعْنِي القسيسين والرهبان،**ثمَّ قَالَ لَهُ**:* *يَا فرقد التَّقْوَى لست فِي هَذَا الكساء، وَإِنَّمَا التَّقْوَى مَا وقر فِي الصَّدْر وَصدقه الْعَمَل**.* 
*........*
*_(6/269)*
*صَاحب النِّهَايَة هُوَ اسْم حصن لِلْأَوْسِ وَفِي كتاب أبي الْفرج الْأَصْفَهَانِي فِي تَرْجَمَة أبي قيس بن الأسلت هُوَ مَوضِع فِي ديار بني قُرَيْظَة فِيهِ أَمْوَالهم وَكَانَ مَوضِع الْوَقْعَة فِي مزرعة لَهُم هُنَاكَ وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ يَوْم بُعَاث يَوْم مَشْهُور من أَيَّام الْعَرَب كَانَت فِيهِ مقتلة عَظِيمَة لِلْأَوْسِ على الْخَزْرَج وَبقيت الْحَرْب مائَة وَعِشْرُونَ سنة إِلَى الْإِسْلَام على مَا ذكره ابْن اسحق وَغَيره وَكَانَ أول هَذِه الْوَقْعَة فِيمَا ذكره ابْن اسحق وَهِشَام ابْن الْكَلْبِيّ وَغَيرهمَا أَن الْأَوْس والخزرج لما نزلُوا الْمَدِينَة وجدوا الْيَهُود مستوطنين بهَا فحالفوهم وَكَانُوا تَحت قهرهم ثمَّ غلبوا على الْيَهُود لعنهم الله بمساعدة أبي جبلة ملك غَسَّان فَلم يزَالُوا على اتِّفَاق بَينهم حَتَّى كَانَت أول حَرْب وَقعت بَينهم حَرْب سمير بِضَم السِّين الْمُهْملَة وَفتح الْمِيم وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وَفِي آخِره رَاء بِسَبَب رجل يُقَال لَهُ كَعْب من بني ثَعْلَبَة نزل على مَالك بن العجلان الخزرجي فحالفه فَقتله رجل من الْأَوْس يُقَال لَهُ سمير فَكَانَ ذَلِك سَبَب الْحَرْب بَين الْحَيَّيْنِ ثمَّ كَانَت بَينهم وقائع من أشهرها يَوْم السرارة بمهملات وَيَوْم فارع بفاء وَرَاء وَعين مُهْملَة وَيَوْم الْفجار الأول وَالثَّانِي وَحرب حُصَيْن بن الأسلت وَحرب حَاطِب بن قيس إِلَى أَن كَانَ آخر ذَلِك يَوْم بُعَاث وَكَانَ رَئِيس الْأَوْس فِيهِ حضير وَالِد أسيد وَكَانَ يُقَال لَهُ حضير الْكَتَائِب وجرح يَوْمئِذٍ ثمَّ مَاتَ بعد مُدَّة من جراحته وَكَانَ رَئِيس الْخَزْرَج عَمْرو بن النُّعْمَان وجاءه سهم فِي الْقِتَال فصرعه فهزموا بعد أَن كَانُوا قد استظهروا ولحسان وَغَيره من الْخَزْرَج وَكَذَا لقيس بن الْحطيم وَغَيره من الْأَوْس فِي ذَلِك أشعار كَثِيرَة مثبتة فِي دواوينهم*
*......*
*.........*
*( 2 ) (6/270)وَرِوَايَة للنسائي من طَرِيق أبي سَلمَة عَنْهَا " دخل الْحَبَشَة الْمَسْجِد يَلْعَبُونَ فَقَالَ لي النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يَا حميراء تحبين أَن تنظري إِلَيْهِم فَقلت نعم " إِسْنَاده صَحِيح قَالَ بَعضهم وَلم أر فِي حَدِيث صَحِيح ذكر الْحُمَيْرَاء إِلَّا فِي هَذَا (قلت) رُوِيَ من حَدِيث هِشَام بن عُرْوَة عَن أَبِيه " عَن عَائِشَة قَالَت استخنت مَاء فِي الشَّمْس فَقَالَ النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - لَا تفعلي يَا حميراء فَإِنَّهُ يُورث البرص " وَهَذَا الحَدِيث وَإِن كَانَ ضَعِيفا فَفِيهِ ذكر الْحُمَيْرَاء وَفِي مُسْند السراج من حَدِيث أنس " أَن الْحَبَشَة كَانَت تزفن بَين يَدي النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - ويتكلمون بِكَلَام لَهُم فَقَالَ مَا يَقُولُونَ قَالَ يَقُولُونَ مُحَمَّد عبد صَالح " ........(6/271)قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ أما الْغناء فَلَا خلاف فِي تَحْرِيمه لِأَنَّهُ من اللَّهْو واللعب المذموم بالِاتِّفَاقِ فَأَما مَا يسلم من الْمُحرمَات فَيجوز الْقَلِيل مِنْهُ فِي الأعراس والأعياد وشبههما وَمذهب أبي حنيفَة تَحْرِيمه وَبِه يَقُول أهل الْعرَاق وَمذهب الشَّافِعِي كَرَاهَته وَهُوَ الْمَشْهُور من مَذْهَب مَالك وَاسْتدلَّ جمَاعَة من الصُّوفِيَّة بِحَدِيث الْبَاب على إِبَاحَة الْغناء وسماعه بِآلَة وَبِغير آلَة وَيرد عَلَيْهِم بِأَن غناء الجاريتين لم يكن إِلَّا فِي وصف الْحَرْب والشجاعة وَمَا يجْرِي فِي الْقِتَال فَلذَلِك رخص رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فِيهِ وَأما الْغناء الْمُعْتَاد عَن المشتهرين بِهِ الَّذِي يُحَرك السَّاكِن ويهيج الكامن الَّذِي فِيهِ وصف محَاسِن الصّبيان وَالنِّسَاء وَوصف الْخمر وَنَحْوهَا من الْأُمُور الْمُحرمَة فَلَا يخْتَلف فِي تَحْرِيمه وَلَا اعْتِبَار لما أبدعته الجهلة من الصُّوفِيَّة فِي ذَلِك فَإنَّك إِذا تحققت أَقْوَالهم فِي ذَلِك وَرَأَيْت أفعالهم وقفت على آثَار الزندقة مِنْهُم وَبِاللَّهِ الْمُسْتَعَان وَقَالَ بعض مَشَايِخنَا مُجَرّد الْغناء وَالِاسْتِمَاع إِلَيْهِ مَعْصِيّة حَتَّى قَالُوا اسْتِمَاع الْقُرْآن بالألحان مَعْصِيّة والتالي وَالسَّامِع آثمان وَاسْتَدَلُّوا فِي ذَلِك بقوله تَعَالَى {وَمن النَّاس من يَشْتَرِي لَهو الحَدِيث} جَاءَ فِي التَّفْسِير أَن المُرَاد بِهِ الْغناء وَفِي فردوس الْأَخْبَار " عَن جَابر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ أَنه قَالَ إحذروا الْغناء فَإِنَّهُ من قبل إِبْلِيس وَهُوَ شرك عِنْد الله وَلَا يُغني إِلَّا الشَّيْطَان " وَلَا يلْزم من إِبَاحَة الضَّرْب بالدف فِي الْعرس وَنَحْوه إِبَاحَة غَيره من الْآلَات كالعود وَنَحْوه وَسُئِلَ أَبُو يُوسُف عَن الدُّف أتكرهه فِي غير الْعرس مثل الْمَرْأَة فِي منزلهَا وَالصَّبِيّ قَالَ فَلَا كَرَاهَة وَأما الَّذِي يَجِيء مِنْهُ اللّعب الْفَاحِش والغناء فَإِنِّي أكرهه...........(6/279)وروى ابْن سعد بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح إِلَى نَافِع قَالَ: كَانَ إسم كثير بن الصَّلْت قَلِيلا، فَسَماهُ عمر كثيرا، وَرَوَاهُ أَبُو عوَانَة فوصله بِذكر ابْن عمر وَرَفعه بِذكر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَالْأول أصح. وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ فِي (تَجْرِيد الصَّحَابَة) : كثير بن الصَّلْت بن معدي كرب الْكِنْدِيّ أَخُو زبيد،ولد فِي عهد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم روى عبيد الله عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر أَن كثير بن الصَّلْت كَانَ اسْمه: قَلِيلا فَسَماهُ النَّبِي كثيرا. الْأَصَح أَن الَّذِي سَمَّاهُ كثيرا عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ. انْتهى..........(6/280)ن أول من اتخذ الْمِنْبَر فِي الْمصلى مَرْوَان،وَقد رَوَاهُ مُسلم أَيْضا من رِوَايَة عِيَاض: (عَن أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يخرج يَوْم الْأَضْحَى. .) الحَدِيث،وَفِيه: (فَخرجت محاضرا مَرْوَان حَتَّى أَتَيْنَا الْمصلى، فَإِذا كثير بن الصَّلْت قد بنى منبرا من طين وَلبن. .) الحَدِيث. وَقد اخْتلف فِي أول من فعل ذَلِك. فَقيل: عمر بن الْخطاب، رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي (مُصَنفه) وَهُوَ شَاذ. وَقيل: عُثْمَان، وَلَيْسَ لَهُ أصل. وَقيل: مُعَاوِيَة، حَكَاهُ القَاضِي عِيَاض. وَقيل: زِيَاد بِالْبَصْرَةِ فِي خلَافَة مُعَاوِيَة، حَكَاهُ عِيَاض أَيْضا. بل الصَّوَاب أَن أول من فعله مَرْوَان بِالْمَدِينَةِ فِي خلَافَة مُعَاوِيَة، كَمَا أَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ فِي (الصَّحِيحَيْنِ) عَن أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَإِنَّمَا اخْتصَّ كثير بن الصَّلْت بِبِنَاء الْمِنْبَر بالمصلى لِأَن دَاره كَانَت مجاورة بالمصلى على مَا يَجِيء فِي حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَتَى فِي يَوْم الْعِيد إِلَى الْعلم الَّذِي عِنْد دَار كثير بن الصَّلْت. قَالَ ابْن سعيد: كَانَت دَار كثير بن الصَّلْت قبْلَة الْمصلى فِي الْعِيدَيْنِ وَهِي تطل على بطحان الْوَادي الَّذِي فِي وسط الْمَدِينَة........(6/282)ن لَا أَذَان لصَلَاة الْعِيدَيْنِ وَلَا إِقَامَة. وروى مُسلم من حَدِيث جَابر بن سَمُرَة،قَالَ: (صليت مَعَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، الْعِيدَيْنِ غير مرّة وَلَا مرَّتَيْنِ بِغَيْر أَذَان وَلَا إِقَامَة. وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث طَاوُوس (عَن بن عَبَّاس: أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى الْعِيد بِلَا أَذَان وَلَا إِقَامَة وَأَبا بكر وَعمر وَعُثْمَان) . وَأخرجه ابْن مَاجَه،وروى الْبَزَّار من حَدِيث سعد بن أبي وَقاص: (أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى الْعِيد بِغَيْر أَذَان وَلَا إِقَامَة) . وروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي (الْأَوْسَط) من حَدِيث الْبَراء بن عَازِب: (أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى فِي يَوْم الْأَضْحَى بِغَيْر أَذَان وَلَا إِقَامَة) . وروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي (الْكَبِير: من حَدِيث مُحَمَّد بن عبيد الله بن أبي رَافع عَن أَبِيه عَن جده: (أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يخرج إِلَى الْعِيد مَاشِيا يُصَلِّي بِغَيْر أَذَان وَلَا إِقَامَة) . وَقَالَ ابْن أبي شيبَة: حَدثنَا ابْن مهْدي: (عَن سماك،قَالَ: رَأَيْت الْمُغيرَة بن شُعْبَة وَالضَّحَّاك وزيادا يصلونَ يَوْم الْفطر والأضحى بِلَا أَذَان وَلَا إِقَامَة) ........(6/283)قَالَ ابْن بزيزة: انْعَقَد الْإِجْمَاع على أَن صَلَاة الْعِيد رَكْعَتَانِ لَا أَكثر إلاّ مَا رُوِيَ عَن عَليّ فِي (الْجَامِع) : أَربع، فَإِن صليت فِي الْمصلى فَهِيَ رَكْعَتَانِ كَقَوْل الْجُمْهُور.
أَن الحَدِيث يدل على أَن لَا تنفل قبل صَلَاة الْعِيد وَلَا بعْدهَا، وَقد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيهِ فَذهب أَبُو حنيفَة وَالثَّوْري إِلَى أَنه يجوز التَّنَفُّل بعد صَلَاة الْعِيد، وَلَا يتَنَفَّل قبلهَا. وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي: يتَنَفَّل قبلهَا وَبعدهَا،وروى ابْن وهب وَأَشْهَب عَن مَالك: لَا يتَنَفَّل قبلهَا وَيُبَاح بعْدهَا. وَفِي (البدرية) : يجوز فِي بَيته. وَعَن ابْن حبيب: قَالَ قوم: هِيَ سبْحَة ذَلِك الْيَوْم يقْتَصر عَلَيْهَا إِلَى الزَّوَال،قَالَ: وَهُوَ أحب إِلَيّ. وَفِي (الذَّخِيرَة) : لَيْسَ قبل صَلَاة الْعِيد صَلَاة، كَذَا ذكره مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن فِي الأَصْل، وَإِن شَاءَ تطوع قبل الْفَرَاغ من الْخطْبَة،يَعْنِي: لَيْسَ قبلهَا صَلَاة مسنونة لَا إِنَّهَا تكره إلاّ أَن الْكَرْخِي نَص على الْكَرَاهَة قبل الْعِيد حَيْثُ قَالَ: يكره لمن حضر الْمصلى التَّنَفُّل قبل صَلَاة الْعِيد.قد أخرج ابْن مَاجَه حَدِيث عبد الله بن عمر وَمن حَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده: (أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يصل قبلهَا وَلَا بعْدهَا) ، وَانْفَرَدَ بِإِخْرَاجِهِ ابْن مَاجَه. ..........(6/287)حكى الزبير فِي (الْأَنْسَاب) : أَن عبد الْملك لما كتب إِلَى الْحجَّاج: أَن لَا يُخَالف ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، شقّ عَلَيْهِ، فَأمر رجلا مَعَه حَرْبَة،يُقَال: إِنَّهَا مَسْمُومَة، فلصق ذَلِك الرجل بِهِ، فَأمر الحربة على قدمه فَمَرض مِنْهَا أَيَّامًا ثمَّ مَاتَ. وَذَلِكَ فِي سنة أَربع وَسبعين........(6/289)عبد الله بن حميد فِي تَفْسِيره: حَدثنَا قبيصَة عَن سُفْيَان عَن ابْن جريج: (عَن عَمْرو بن دِينَار: سَمِعت ابْن عَبَّاس يَقُول: اذْكروا الله فِي أَيَّام معدودات: الله أكبر،واذْكُرُوا الله فِي أَيَّام مَعْلُومَات: الله أكبر الْأَيَّام المعدودات أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق وَالْأَيَّام المعلومات الْعشْر) . وَاخْتلف السّلف فِي الْأَيَّام المعدودات والمعلومات، فالأيام المعلومات الْعشْر، والمعدودات أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق وَهِي ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام بعد يَوْم النَّحْر عِنْد أبي حنيفَة، رَوَاهُ عَنهُ الْكَرْخِي، وَهُوَ قَول الْحسن وَقَتَادَة،وَرُوِيَ عَن عَليّ وَابْن عمر أَن المعلومات هِيَ: ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام النَّحْر،والمعدودات: أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق،وَهُوَ قَول أبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد: سميت معدودات لقلتهن ومعلومات لجزم النَّاس على علمهَا لأجل فعل الْمَنَاسِك فِي الْحَج،وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي: من الْأَيَّام المعلومات النَّحْر،وَرُوِيَ عَن عَليّ وَعمر: يَوْم النَّحْر ويومان بعده، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك. قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ: وَإِلَيْهِ أذهب لقَوْله تَعَالَى: {لِيذكرُوا اسْم الله فِي أَيَّام مَعْلُومَات على مَا رزقهم من بَهِيمَة الْأَنْعَام} (الْحَج: 28) . وَهِي أَيَّام النَّحْر،وَسميت معدودات لقَوْله تَعَالَى: {واذْكُرُوا الله فِي أَيَّام معدودات فَمن تعجل فِي يَوْمَيْنِ فَلَا إِثْم عَلَيْهِ} (الْبَقَرَة: 203) . وَسميت أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق معدودات لِأَنَّهُ إِذا زيد عَلَيْهَا فِي الْبَقَاء كَانَ حصرا. لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (لَا يبْقين مُهَاجِرِي بِمَكَّة بعد قَضَاء نُسكه فَوق ثَلَاث) .......(296)حدث مُحَمَّد بن سِيرِين عَن أُخْته حَفْصَة بنت سِيرِين وَيُقَال هَذَا كَانَ فِي ذَلِك الزَّمَان لأمنهن عَن الْمفْسدَة بِخِلَاف الْيَوْم وَلِهَذَا صَحَّ " عَن عَائِشَة لَو رأى رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - مَا أحدث النِّسَاء لمنعهن الْمَسَاجِد كَمَا منعت نسَاء بني إِسْرَائِيل " فَإِذا كَانَ الْأَمر قد تغير فِي زمن عَائِشَة حَتَّى قَالَت هَذَا القَوْل فَمَاذَا يكون الْيَوْم الَّذِي عَم الْفساد فِيهِ وفشت الْمعاصِي من الْكِبَار وَالصغَار فنسأل الله الْعَفو والتوفيق
..........(6/301)أَن الصَّدَقَة من دوافع الْعَذَاب لِأَنَّهُ أمرهن بِالصَّدَقَةِ ثمَّ علل بأنهن أَكثر أهل النَّار لما يَقع مِنْهُنَّ من كفران النعم............(6/307)فِي رِوَايَة الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ: (كَانَ إِذا خرج إِلَى الْعِيد رَجَعَ من غير الطَّرِيق الَّذِي ذهب فِيهِ) .وَالْحكمَة فِيهِ على مَا ذكره أَكثر الشُّرَّاح أَنه ينتهى إِلَى عشرَة أوجه، وَلَكِن أَكثر من ذَلِك، بل رُبمَا ذكرُوا فِيهِ مَا يَنْتَهِي إِلَى عشْرين وَجها. الأول: ى نه فعل ذَلِك لتشهد لَهُ الطريقان. الثَّانِي: ليشهد لَهُ الْإِنْس وَالْجِنّ من سكان الطَّرِيق. الثَّالِث: ليسوي بَينهمَا فِي مرتبَة الْفضل بمرورة. الرَّابِع: لِأَن طَرِيقه إِلَى الْمصلى كَانَت على الْيَمين فَلَو رَجَعَ مِنْهَا لرجع على جِهَة الشمَال، فَرجع من غَيرهَا. الْخَامِس: لإِظْهَار شَعَائِر الْإِسْلَام فيهمَا. السَّادِس: لإِظْهَار ذكر الله تَعَالَى. السَّابِع: ليغيظ الْمُنَافِقين أَو الْيَهُود. الثَّامِن: ليرهبهم بِكَثْرَة من مَعَه. التَّاسِع: للحذر من كيد الطَّائِفَتَيْن  ِ أَو من إِحْدَاهمَا. الْعَاشِر: ليعم أهل الطَّرِيقَيْنِ بالسرور بِهِ. الْحَادِي عشر: ليتبركوا بمروره وبرؤيته. الثَّانِي عشر: ليقضي حَاجَة من يحْتَاج إِلَيْهَا من نَحْو صَدَقَة أَو استرشاد إِلَى شَيْء أَو استشفاع وَنَحْو ذَلِك.........(6/308)وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي: من فَاتَتْهُ صَلَاة الْعِيد يُصَلِّي وَحده كَمَا يُصَلِّي مَعَ الإِمَام،وَهَذَا بِنَاء على أَن الْمُنْفَرد: هَل يُصَلِّي صَلَاة الْعِيد؟ عندنَا لَا يُصَلِّي، وَعِنْده يُصَلِّي. وَقَالَ السَّرخسِيّ: وَللشَّافِعِيّ قَولَانِ، الْأَصَح قَضَاؤُهَا، فَإِن أمكن جمعهم فِي يومهم صلى بهم، وإلاّ صلاهَا من الْغَد، وَهُوَ فرع قَضَاء النَّوَافِل عِنْده،وعَلى القَوْل الآخر: هِيَ كَالْجُمُعَةِ يشْتَرط لَهَا الْجَمَاعَة وَالْأَرْبَعُون  َ وَدَار الْإِقَامَة، وَفعله فِي الْغَد إِن قُلْنَا أَدَاء لَا يُصليهَا فِي بَقِيَّة الْيَوْم، وإلاّ صلاهَا فِي بَقِيَّته، وَهُوَ الصَّحِيح عِنْدهم، وتأخرها عَنهُ لَا يسْقط أبدا. وَقيل: إِلَى آخر الشَّهْر.وَأما الْوَجْه الثَّانِي: فقد قَالَت طَائِفَة: إِذا فَاتَت صَلَاة الْعِيد يُصَلِّي رَكْعَتَيْنِ، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأبي ثَوْر، إلاّ أَن مَالِكًا اسْتحبَّ لَهُ ذَلِك من غيرإيجاب،وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ: يُصَلِّي رَكْعَتَيْنِ وَلَا يجْهر بِالْقِرَاءَةِ وَلَا يكبر تَكْبِير الإِمَام، وَلَيْسَ بِلَازِم. وَقَالَت طَائِفَة: يُصليهَا إِن شَاءَ أَرْبعا، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن عَليّ وَابْن مَسْعُود، وَبِه قَالَ الثَّوْريّ وَأحمد،وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة: إِن شَاءَ صلى وَإِن شَاءَ لم يصل، فَإِن شَاءَ صلى أَرْبعا، وَإِن شَاءَ رَكْعَتَيْنِ. وَقَالَ إِسْحَاق: إِن صلى فِي الْجَبانَة صلى كَصَلَاة الإِمَام، فَإِن لم يصلِ فِيهَا صلى أَرْبعا.وكَذالِكَ النِّسَاءُقالَ عَطَاءٌ إذَا فَاتَهُ العِيدُ صَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ
..............الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات فضل من الله ونعمة انتهينا من المجلد السادس ويليه " المجلد السابع " كتاب " الوتر 
..........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

وبه نستعين 
الموافق 3 / محرم / 1442 هجري 
الموافق 22/ اغسطس / 2020 ميلادي 

" الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات " 
ختم وتلخيص المجلد السابع " من " عمدة القاري " للحافظ العيني رحمه الله 


*المجلد السابع "* *كتاب " الوتر "* *(7/3)**احْتج بِهِ أَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد: أَن صَلَاة اللَّيْل مثنى مثنى، وَهُوَ أَن يسلم فِي آخر كل رَكْعَتَيْنِ، وَأما صَلَاة النَّهَار فأربع عِنْدهمَا،**وَعند أبي حنيفَة**:* *أَربع فِي اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار، وَعند الشَّافِعِي فيهمَا. مثنى مثنى، وَاحْتج بِمَا رَوَاهُ الْأَرْبَعَة من حَدِيث ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**صَلَاة اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار مثنى مثنى**)* *،**وَبِمَا رَوَاهُ إِبْرَاهِيم الْحَرْبِيّ من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**صَلَاة اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار مثنى مثنى**)* *، وَبِمَا رَوَاهُ الْحَافِظ أَبُو نعيم فِي** (**تَارِيخ أَصْبَهَان**) :* *عَن عُرْوَة عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا،**قَالَت**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**صَلَاة اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار مثنى مثنى**) .* *وَلأبي حنيفَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فِي اللَّيْل مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد فِي** (**سنَنه**)* *من حَدِيث زُرَارَة بن أوفى،** (**عَن عَائِشَة أَنَّهَا سُئِلت عَن صَلَاة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي جَوف اللَّيْل،**فَقَالَت**:* *كَانَ يُصَلِّي صَلَاة الْعشَاء فِي جمَاعَة، ثمَّ يرجع إِلَى أَهله فيركع أَربع رَكْعَات، ثمَّ يأوي إِلَى فرَاشه**)**...............**(7/3)**وَرَوَاهُ الثِّقَات عَن عبد الله بن عمر عَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلم يذكر فِيهِ صَلَاة النَّهَار،**وَقَالَ النَّسَائِيّ**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث عِنْدِي خطأ. وَقَالَ فِي** (**سنَنه الْكُبْرَى**) :* *إِسْنَاده جيد إلاّ أَن جمَاعَة من أَصْحَاب ابْن عمر خالفوا الْأَزْدِيّ فِيهِ، فَلم يذكرُوا فِيهِ النَّهَار،**مِنْهُم**:* *سَالم وَنَافِع وطاووس، والْحَدِيث فِي** (**الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**)* *من حَدِيث جمَاعَة عَن ابْن عمر، وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ذكر النَّهَار،**وَقَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ**:* *فِي رِوَايَة مُحَمَّد بن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن ثَوْبَان عَن ابْن عمر مَرْفُوعا** (**صَلَاة اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار مثنى مثنى**)* *غير مَحْفُوظ، وَإِنَّمَا تعرف صَلَاة النَّهَار عَن يعلى بن عَطاء عَن عَليّ الْبَارِقي عَن ابْن عمر، وَقد خَالفه نَافِع وَهُوَ أحفظ مِنْهُ فَذكر إِن صَلَاة اللَّيْل مثنى مثنى وَالنَّهَار أَرْبعا**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: سُئِلَ أَبُو عبد الله البُخَارِيّ عَن حَدِيث الْبَارِقي هَذَا: أصحيح هُوَ؟**قَالَ**:* *نعم**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *هَذِه زِيَادَة من ثِقَة فَهِيَ مَقْبُولَة**.* *قلت**:* *لَو كَانَ هَذَا صَحِيحا لخرجه البُخَارِيّ هُنَا،**وَقَالَ يحيى**:* *كَانَ شُعْبَة يَنْفِي هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَرُبمَا لم يرفعهُ، وروى إِبْرَاهِيم الحنيني عَن مَالك والنمري عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر،**يرفعهُ**: (**صَلَاة اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار مثنى مثنى**) .* *وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *رِوَايَة الحنيني خطأ، وَلم يُتَابِعه عَن مَالك أحد**.**
...............**(7/4)**قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *لَا يَصح الإيتار بِوَاحِدَة وَلَا تكون الرَّكْعَة الْوَاحِدَة صَلَاة قطّ،**وَالْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة ترد عَلَيْهِ قلت**:* *مَعْنَاهُ يُوتر بِسَجْدَة أَي: بِرَكْعَة وَرَكْعَتَيْنِ قبله فَيصير وتره ثَلَاثًا ونفله ثمانيا، والركعتان للفجر، وَلأبي حنيفَة أَيْضا أَحَادِيث صَحِيحَة ترد عَلَيْهِ**.* *مِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ فِي** (**سنَنه**)* *بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى عَائِشَة،**قَالَت**: (**كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا يسلم فِي رَكْعَتي الْوتر**)* *،**وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ فِي** (**مُسْتَدْركه**)* *بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى عَائِشَة،**قَالَت**: (**كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يُوتر بِثَلَاث لَا يسلم إلاّ فِي آخِرهنَّ**) .**.........**(7/5)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا: لم يقل أحد من الْعلمَاء: إِن الرَّكْعَة الْوَاحِدَة لَا يَصح الإيتار بهَا إلاّ أَبُو حنيفَة وَالثَّوْري وَمن تابعهما قلت: عجبا للنووي كَيفَ ينْقل هَذَا النَّقْل الْخَطَأ وَلَا يردهُ مَعَ علمه بخطئه، وَقد ذكرنَا عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَمن بعدهمْ أَن الإيتار بِثَلَاث، وَلَا تجزى الرَّكْعَة الْوَاحِدَة**.* *وروى الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *عَن عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز أَنه أثبت الْوتر بِالْمَدِينَةِ بقول الْفُقَهَاء: ثَلَاث لَا يسلم إلاّ فِي آخِرهنَّ، واتفاق الْفُقَهَاء بِالْمَدِينَةِ على اشْتِرَاط الثَّلَاث بِتَسْلِيمَة وَاحِدَة يبين لَك خطأ نقل النَّاقِل اخْتِصَاص ذَلِك بِأبي حنيفَة وَالثَّوْري وأصحابهما**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *مَا تَقول فِي قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**فَإِذا خشيت الصُّبْح فأوتر بِرَكْعَة؟**)* *قلت: مَعْنَاهُ مُتَّصِلَة بِمَا قبلهَا،**وَلذَلِك قَالَ**: (**توتر لَك مَا قبلهَا**)* *، وَمن يقْتَصر على رَكْعَة وَاحِدَة كَيفَ توتر لَهُ مَا قبلهَا وَلَيْسَ قبلهَا شَيْء؟**........**(7/5)**وَفِي** (**شرح الْمُهَذّب**) :* *جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء على أَن وَقت الْوتر يخرج بِطُلُوع الْفجْر،**وَقيل**:* *إِنَّه يَمْتَد بعد الْفجْر إِلَى أَن يصلى الْفجْر**.* *قَالَ ابْن بزيزة**:* *ومشهور مَذْهَب مَالك أَن يصليه بعد طُلُوع الْفجْر مَا لم يصل الصُّبْح، والشاذ من مذْهبه إِنَّه لَا يُصَلِّي بعد طُلُوع الْفجْر**.* *قَالَ**:* *وبالمشهور من مذْهبه قَالَ أَحْمد وَالشَّافِعِيّ،**وَمن السّلف**:* *ابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عَبَّاس وَعبادَة بن الصَّامِت وَحُذَيْفَة وَأَبُو الدَّرْدَاء وَعَائِشَة**.* *وَقَالَ طَاوُوس**:* *يُصَلِّي الْوتر بعد صَلَاة الصُّبْح،**وَقَالَ أَبُو ثَوْر وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالْحسن وَاللَّيْث**:* *يُصَلِّي وَلَو طلعت الشَّمْس،**وَقَالَ سعيد بن جُبَير**:* *يُوتر من الْقَابِلَة، وَفِي** (**المُصَنّف**) :* *عَن الْحسن قَالَ: لَا وتر بعد الْغَدَاة،**وَفِي لفظ**: (**إِذا طلعت الشَّمْس فَلَا وتر**)* *،**وَقَالَ الشّعبِيّ**:* *من صلى الْغَدَاة وَلم يُوتر فَلَا وتر عَلَيْهِ، وَكَذَا قَالَه مَكْحُول وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير**.**.......**(7/6)**قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *إِذا جمعت مَعَاني هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث تذل على أَن وتره صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ ثَلَاث رَكْعَات**.* *قَوْله**: (**ثمَّ اضْطجع حَتَّى جَاءَهُ الْمُؤَذّن فَقَامَ فصلى رَكْعَتَيْنِ**)* *،**قَالَ القَاضِي**:* *فِيهِ أَن الِاضْطِجَاع كَانَ قبل رَكْعَتي الْفجْر،**وَفِيه رد على الشَّافِعِي فِي قَوْله**:* *إِنَّه كَانَ بعد رَكْعَتي الْفجْر، وَذهب مَالك وَالْجُمْهُور إِلَى أَنه بِدعَة**.**.......**(7/10)
**وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيهِ،**فَقَالَ القَاضِي أَبُو الطّيب**:* *إِن الْعلمَاء كَافَّة قَالَت: إِنَّه سنة، حَتَّى أَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد،**وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَحده**:* *هُوَ وَاجِب وَلَيْسَ بِفَرْض**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو حَامِد فِي تَعْلِيقه**:* *الْوتر سنة مُؤَكدَة لَيْسَ بِفَرْض وَلَا وَاجِب، وَبِه قَالَت الإئمة كلهَا إلاّ أَبَا حنيفَة**.**...........**(7/13)**وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ أخرجه الْحَاكِم فِي** (**مُسْتَدْركه**)* *بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى أبي سعيد قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**من نَام عَن وتر أَو نَسيَه فليصله إِذا أصبح أَو ذكره**) .* *قَالَ الْحَاكِم**:* *صَحِيح على شَرط الشَّيْخَيْنِ وَلم يخرجَاهُ، وَنقل تَصْحِيحه ابْن الْحصار أَيْضا عَن شَيْخه، وَأخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث عبد الله بن مَسْعُود أخرجه ابْن مَاجَه من حَدِيث أبي عُبَيْدَة بن عبد الله بن مَسْعُود عَن أَبِيه عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه قَالَ**: (**إِن الله وتر يحب الْوتر فأوتروا يَا أهل الْقُرْآن،**فَقَالَ أَعْرَابِي**:* *مَا تَقول؟**فَقَالَ**:* *لَيْسَ لَك ولأصحابك**) .* *وَأخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد أَيْضا**.**.......**(7/15)**قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *الْوتر سنة مُؤَكدَة فِي السّفر والحضر،**وَهَذَا رد على الضَّحَّاك فِيمَا قَالَ**:* *إِن الْمُسَافِر لَا وتر عَلَيْهِ**.**..........**(7/17)**اخْتلف الْعلمَاء هَل الْقُنُوت قبل الرُّكُوع أَو بعده؟ فمذهب أبي حنيفَة أَنه قبل الرُّكُوع، وَحَكَاهُ ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن عمر وَعلي وَابْن مَسْعُود وَأبي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ والبراء بن عَازِب وَابْن عمر وَابْن عَبَّاس وَأنس وَعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَعبيدَة السَّلمَانِي وَحميد الطَّوِيل وَابْن أبي ليلى،**وَبِه قَالَ**:* *مَالك وَإِسْحَاق وَابْن الْمُبَارك،**وصحيح مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي**:* *بعد الرُّكُوع، وَحَكَاهُ ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن أبي بكر الصّديق وَعمر وَعُثْمَان وَعلي فِي قَول، وَحكى أَيْضا التَّخْيِير. قبل الرُّكُوع وَبعده، عَن أنس وَأَيوب بن أبي تَمِيمَة وَأحمد بن حَنْبَل**.**..........**(7/21)**وَفِي الحَدِيث**: (**أفضل الصَّلَاة طول الْقُنُوت**)* *، انْتهى. وَقد ذكر ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ أَن للقنوت عشرَة معَان**.* *وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين**:* *وَقد نظمتها فِي بَيْتَيْنِ بِقَوْلِي**:**(**وَلَفظ الْقُنُوت اعدد مَعَانِيه تَجدهُ ... مزيدا على عشر مَعَاني مرضية**)**(**دُعَاء خشوع، وَالْعِبَادَة طَاعَة ... إِقَامَتهَا إقرارنا بالعبودية**)**(**سكُوت صَلَاة، وَالْقِيَام، وَطوله ... كَذَاك دوَام الطَّاعَة الرابح الْقنية**)**.........**(7/21)**وَمَا رَوَاهُ مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن فِي كِتَابه** (**الْآثَار**) :* *أخبرنَا أَبُو حنيفَة عَن حَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَان عَن إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ قَالَ: لم ير النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَانِتًا فِي الْفجْر حَتَّى فَارق الدُّنْيَا، وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي** (**التَّحْقِيق**) :* *أَحَادِيث الشَّافِعِيَّة على أَرْبَعَة أَقسَام، مِنْهَا مَا هُوَ مُطلق، وَأَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قنت. وَهَذَا لَا نزاع فِيهِ، لِأَنَّهُ ثَبت أَنه قنت**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *مُقَيّد بِأَنَّهُ قنت فِي صَلَاة الصُّبْح فَيحمل**على فعله شهرا بأدلتنا**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *مَا رُوِيَ عَن الْبَراء بن عَازِب، وَقد ذَكرْنَاهُ**.* *وَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *لَا يرْوى عَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَنه قنت فِي الْمغرب إلاّ فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث**.* *وَالرَّابِع**:* *مَا هُوَ صَرِيح فِي حجتهم نَحْو مَا رَوَاهُ عبد الرَّزَّاق فِي** (**مُصَنفه**)* *،**..............**(7/22)**وَقد أورد الْخَطِيب فِي كِتَابه الَّذِي صنفه فِي** (**الْقُنُوت**)* *أَحَادِيث أظهر فِيهَا تعصبه**.* *فَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا أخرجه عَن دِينَار بن عبد الله خَادِم أنس بن مَالك** (**عَن أنس،**قَالَ**:* *مَا زَالَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يقنت فِي صَلَاة الصُّبْح حَتَّى مَاتَ**) .* *قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *وسكوته عَن الْقدح فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث واحتجاحه بِهِ وقاحة عَظِيمَة وعصبية بَارِدَة وَقلة دين، لِأَنَّهُ يعلم أَنه بَاطِل**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن حبَان**:* *دِينَار يروي عَن أنس أَشْيَاء مَوْضُوعَة لَا يحل ذكرهَا فِي الْكتب إلاّ على سَبِيل الْقدح فِيهَا، فواعجبا للخطيب،**أما سمع فِي الصَّحِيح**: (**من حدث عني حَدِيثا وَهُوَ يرى أَنه كذب فَهُوَ أحد الْكَذَّابين؟**)* *وَهل مثله إلاّ مثل من أنْفق بهرجا ودلسه فَإِن أَكثر النَّاس لَا يعْرفُونَ الصَّحِيح من السقيم، وَإِنَّمَا يظْهر ذَلِك للنقاد، فَإِذا أورد الحَدِيث مُحدث وَاحْتج بِهِ حَافظ لم يَقع فِي النُّفُوس إلاّ أَنه صَحِيح؟ وَلَكِن عصبيته حَملته على هَذَا، وَمن نظر فِي كِتَابه الَّذِي صنفه فِي** (**الْقُنُوت**)* *، وَكتابه الَّذِي صنفه فِي** (**الْجَهْر بالبسملة**)* *وَمَسْأَلَة العتم، واحتجاجه بالأحاديث الَّتِي يعلم بُطْلَانهَا، اطلع على فرط عصبيته وَقلة دينه،**ثمَّ ذكر لَهُ أَحَادِيث أُخْرَى كلهَا عَن أنس**:* *أَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لم يزل يقنت فِي الصُّبْح حَتَّى مَاتَ، وَطعن فِي أسانيدها**.**........**(7/24)**قَالَ صَاحب** (**الْهِدَايَة**) :* *فَإِن صلى النَّاس وحدانا جَازَ،**وَعند أبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد**:* *السّنة أَن يُصَلِّي الإِمَام رَكْعَتَيْنِ بِجَمَاعَة كَهَيئَةِ صَلَاة الْعِيد، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد، وَذكر فِي** (**الْمُحِيط**)* *قَول أبي يُوسُف مَعَ أبي حنيفَة، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ لم يقل أحد غير أبي حنيفَة هَذَا القَوْل**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا لَيْسَ بِصَحِيح، لِأَن إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ قَالَ مثل قَول أبي حنيفَة،**فروى ابْن أبي شيبَة**:* *حَدثنَا هشيم عَن مُغيرَة عَن إِبْرَاهِيم أَنه خرج مَعَ الْمُغيرَة بن عبد الله الثَّقَفِيّ يَسْتَسْقِي،**قَالَ**:* *فصلى الْمُغيرَة فَرجع إِبْرَاهِيم حَيْثُ رَآهُ يُصَلِّي، وروى ذَلِك أَيْضا عَن عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**قَالَ ابْن أبي شيبَة**:* *حَدثنَا وَكِيع عَن عِيسَى بن حَفْص عَن عَاصِم عَن عَطاء بن أبي مَرْوَان الْأَسْلَمِيّ عَن أَبِيه،**قَالَ**:* *خرجنَا مَعَ عمر ابْن الْخطاب يَسْتَسْقِي فَمَا زَاد على الاسْتِغْفَار**.**نه احْتج بِهِ أَبُو حنيفَة على أَن الاسْتِسْقَاء اسْتِغْفَار وَدُعَاء وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ صَلَاة مسنونة فِي جمَاعَة، فَإِن الحَدِيث لم يذكر فِيهِ الصَّلَاة**حْويل الرِّدَاء سنة عِنْد الْجُمْهُور، وَانْفَرَدَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأنْكرهُ وَوَافَقَهُ ابْن سَلام. من قدماء الْعلمَاء بالأندلس وَالسّنة قاضية عَلَيْهِ**.* *قلت**:* *أَبُو حنيفَة لم يُنكر التَّحْوِيل الْوَارِد فِي الْأَحَادِيث إِنَّمَا أنكر كَونه من السّنة لِأَن تحويله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ لأجل التفاؤل لينقلب حَالهم من الجدب إِلَى الخصب، فَلم يكن لبَيَان السّنة،**وَعند مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد**:* *الْقَوْم كَالْإِمَامِ، يَعْنِي يقلبون أرديتهم، وَاسْتثنى ابْن الْمَاجشون النِّسَاء،**........**(7/34)**قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَفِيه: أَن الْخُرُوج إِلَى الاسْتِسْقَاء والاجتماع لَا يكون إلاّ بِإِذن الإِمَام لما فِي الْخُرُوج والاجتماع من الْآفَات الدَّاخِلَة على السُّلْطَان،**وَهَذِه سنَن الْأُمَم السالفة قَالَ تَعَالَى**: {**وأوحينا إِلَى مُوسَى إِذْ استسقاه قومه**} (**الْأَعْرَاف: 061**) .**.......**(7/35)**أَن صَلَاة الاسْتِسْقَاء رَكْعَتَانِ، وروى أَبُو دَاوُد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس حَدِيثا**.* *وَفِيه**: (**وَلم يخْطب خطبتكم هَذِه وَلَكِن لم يزل فِي الدُّعَاء والتضرع وَالتَّكْبِير، ثمَّ صلى رَكْعَتَيْنِ كَمَا يُصَلِّي فِي الْعِيد**) .* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *وَفِيه دلَالَة على أَنه يكبر كَمَا يكبر فِي الْعِيدَيْنِ، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب الشَّافِعِي، وَهُوَ قَول سعيد بن الْمسيب وَعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَمَكْحُول وَمُحَمّد بن جرير الطَّبَرِيّ، وَهُوَ رِوَايَة عَن أَحْمد، وَذهب جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء إِلَى أَنه يكبر فيهمَا كَسَائِر الصَّلَوَات تَكْبِيرَة وَاحِدَة للافتتاح،**وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَإِسْحَاق وَأحمد فِي الْمَشْهُور عَنهُ وَأبي ثَوْر وَأبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَغَيرهمَا من أَصْحَاب أبي حنيفَة وَقَالَ دَاوُد**:* *إِن شَاءَ كبر كَمَا يكبر فِي الْعِيدَيْنِ، وَإِن شَاءَ كبر تَكْبِيرَة وَاحِدَة للاستفتاح كَسَائِر الصَّلَوَات**.* *وَالْجَوَاب عَن حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *أَن المُرَاد من قَوْله**: (**كَمَا يُصَلِّي فِي الْعِيدَيْنِ**)* *، يَعْنِي فِي الْعدَد والجهر بِالْقِرَاءَةِ، وَفِي كَون الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ قبل الْخطْبَة**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قد روى الْحَاكِم فِي** (**مُسْتَدْركه**)* *وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ ثمَّ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**السّنَن**) :* *عَن مُحَمَّد بن عبد الْعَزِيز بن عمر بن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عَوْف عَن أَبِيه** (**عَن طَلْحَة،**قَالَ**:* *أَرْسلنِي مَرْوَان إِلَى ابْن عَبَّاس اسأله عَن سنة الاسْتِسْقَاء،**فَقَالَ**:* *سنة الاسْتِسْقَاء سنة الصَّلَاة فِي الْعِيدَيْنِ إلاّ أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قلب رِدَاءَهُ فَجعل يَمِينه على يسَاره ويساره على يَمِينه، وَصلى رَكْعَتَيْنِ كبر فِي الأولى سبع تَكْبِيرَات، وَقَرَأَ بسبح اسْم رَبك الْأَعْلَى،**وَقَرَأَ فِي الثَّانِيَة**:* *هَل أَتَاك حَدِيث الغاشية، وَكبر فِيهَا خمس تَكْبِيرَات**) .* *قَالَ الْحَاكِم**:* *صَحِيح الْإِسْنَاد**أَن وَقت صَلَاة الاسْتِسْقَاء كوقت صَلَاة الْعِيدَيْنِ، كَمَا دلّ عَلَيْهِ حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس، وَقد اخْتلف فِي ذَلِك**.* *فَذهب مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَبُو ثَوْر**:* *إِلَى أَنه يخرج لَهَا كالخروج إِلَى صَلَاة الْعِيدَيْنِ، وَحكى ابْن الْمُنْذر وَابْن عبد الْبر عَن الشَّافِعِي هَذَا، وَنقل ابْن الصّباغ فِي** (**الشَّامِل**)* *وَصَاحب** (**جمع الْجَوَامِع**)* *عَن نَص الشَّافِعِي: أَنَّهَا لَا تخْتَص بِوَقْت، وَبِه قطع الْمُتَوَلِي وَالْمَاوَرْدِي  ّ وَابْن الصّباغ، وَصَححهُ الرَّافِعِيّ فِي الْمُحَرر، وَنقل النَّوَوِيّ الْقطع بِهِ عَن الْأَكْثَرين، وَأَنه صَححهُ الْمُحَقِّقُونَ وَأما وَقتهَا كوقت الْعِيد،**فَقَالَ إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ**:* *إِنَّه لم يرو لغير الشَّيْخ أبي عَليّ**.* *قلت**:* *لم ينْفَرد بِهِ الشَّيْخ أَبُو عَليّ، بل قَالَه أَيْضا الشَّيْخ أَبُو حَامِد والمحاملي الْبَغَوِيّ فِي** (**التَّهْذِيب**) [/* *ح**..........**(7/37)**قَالَ أبُو عَبْدِ الله كانَ ابنُ عُيَيْنَةَ يَقُولُ هُوَ صاحِبُ الأذَانِ ولاكِنَّهُ وَهَمٌ لأنَّ هاذَا عَبْدُ الله بنُ زَيْدِ بنِ عاصِمٍ المَازِنِيُّ الأنْصَارِي**أَبُو عبد الله**:* *هُوَ البُخَارِيّ نَفسه**.* *قَوْله**: (**كَانَ ابْن عُيَيْنَة**)* *أَي: سُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة يَقُول هُوَ أَي: رَاوِي حَدِيث الاسْتِسْقَاء صَاحب الْأَذَان، هَذَا يحْتَمل أَن يكون تَعْلِيقا، وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون البُخَارِيّ سمع ذَلِك من شَيْخه عَليّ بن عبد الله الْمَذْكُور،**وعَلى كلا التَّقْدِيرَيْن  ِ وهم ابْن عُيَيْنَة فِي قَوْله فِي عبد الله بن زيد الْمَذْكُور فِي الحَدِيث**:* *أَنه صَاحب الْأَذَان، يَعْنِي الَّذِي أرِي النداء، وَهُوَ عبد الله بن زيد بن عبد ربه بن ثَعْلَبَة بن زيد بن الْحَارِث بن الْخَزْرَج،**وراوي حَدِيث الاسْتِسْقَاء هُوَ**:* *عبد الله ابْن عَاصِم بن عَمْرو بن عَوْف بن مبذول بن عَمْرو بن غنم بن مَازِن،**وَهُوَ معنى قَوْله**:* *لِأَن هَذَا،**أَي**:* *رَاوِي حَدِيث الاسْتِسْقَاء عبد الله بن زيد بن عَاصِم،**وَلم يذكر البُخَارِيّ مُقَابِله حَيْثُ لم يقل**:* *وَذَاكَ عبد الله بن زيد بن عبد ربه، كَأَنَّهُ اكْتفى بِالَّذِي ذكره، وَقد اتّفق كِلَاهُمَا فِي الِاسْم وَاسم الْأَب وَالنِّسْبَة إِلَى الْأَنْصَار، ثمَّ إِلَى الْخَزْرَج والصحبة وَالرِّوَايَة، وافترقا فِي الْجد والبطن الَّذِي من الْخَزْرَج، لِأَن حفيد عَاصِم بن مَازِن، وحفيد عبد ربه من بلحارث بن الْخَزْرَج**..........**(4/40)**جَاءَ فِي رِوَايَة يحيى بن سعيد**: (**وَرفع النَّاس أَيْديهم مَعَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يدعونَ**) .* *وَفِيه**:* *حجَّة وَاضِحَة لأبي حنيفَة أَن الاسْتِسْقَاء دُعَاء واستغفار وَلَا صَلَاة فِيهِ،**قيل**:* *مُجَرّد الدُّعَاء لَا يُنَافِي مَشْرُوعِيَّة الصَّلَاة فِيهِ**.* *قلت**:* *أَبُو حنيفَة لم يقل: إِن الصَّلَاة فِيهِ غير مَشْرُوعَة،**بل يَقُول**:* *إِنَّهَا لَيست بِسنة، وَمَا ورد فِي أَحَادِيث الصَّلَاة فلبيان الْجَوَاز**.........**
(7/48)** قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: وَالْفرق بَين قَالَ لنا، وَحدثنَا: أَن القَوْل يسْتَعْمل إِذا سمع من شَيْخه فِي مقَام المذاكرة والمحاورة، والتحديث إِذا سمع فِي مقَام التحميل وَالنَّقْل. قيل: لَيْسَ اسْتِعْمَال البُخَارِيّ لذَلِك منحصرا فِي المذاكرة، فَإِنَّهُ يَسْتَعْمِلهُ فِيمَا يكون ظَاهره الْوَقْف، وَفِيمَا يصلح للمتابعات.**...........**(7/48)**قَالَ ابْن بطال**: أَجمعُوا على أَن لَا أَذَان وَلَا إِقَامَة للاستسقاء**أَن الْخطْبَة فِي الاسْتِسْقَاء قبل الصَّلَاة**......ز**(7/52)**الَ النَّوَوِيّ قَالَ جمَاعَة من أَصْحَابنَا وَغَيرهم السّنة فِي كل دُعَاء لدفع بلَاء كالقحط أَن يرفع يَدَيْهِ وَيجْعَل ظهر كفيه إِلَى السَّمَاء فَإِذا دَعَا**لسؤال شَيْء وتحصله جعل بطُون كفيه إِلَى السَّمَاء**الَ النَّوَوِيّ هَذَا الحَدِيث ظَاهره يُوهم أَنه لم يرفع - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يَدَيْهِ إِلَّا فِي الاسْتِسْقَاء وَلَيْسَ الْأَمر كَذَلِك بل قد ثَبت رفع يَدَيْهِ فِي الدُّعَاء فِي مَوَاطِن غير الاسْتِسْقَاء وَهِي أَكثر من أَن تحصى فيتؤول هَذَا الحَدِيث على أَنه لم يرفع الرّفْع البليغ بِحَيْثُ يرى بَيَاض أبطيه إِلَّا فِي الاسْتِسْقَاء أَو أَن المُرَاد لم أره يرفع وَقد رَآهُ غَيره فَتقدم رِوَايَة المثبتين فِيهِ**

**
..........**(7/56)**نصرت بالصبا وَذكر أَبُو حنيفَة فِي كتاب الأنواء أَن خَالِد بن صَفْوَان قَالَ الرِّيَاح أَربع الصِّبَا ومهبها فِيمَا بَين مطلع الشَّرْطَيْنِ إِلَى القطب ومهب الشمَال فِيمَا بَين القطب إِلَى مسْقط الشَّرْطَيْنِ وَمَا بَين مسْقط الشَّرْطَيْنِ إِلَى القطب الْأَسْفَل مهب الدبور وَمَا بَين القطب الْأَسْفَل إِلَى مطلع الشَّرْطَيْنِ مهب الْجنُوب وَحكي عَن جَعْفَر بن سعد بن سَمُرَة أَنه قَالَ الرِّيَاح سِتّ الْقبُول وَهِي الصِّبَا مخرجها مَا بَين المشرقين وَمَا بَين المغربين الدبور وَزَاد النكباء ومحوة وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي الصِّبَا ريح مهبها المستوى مَوضِع مطلع الشَّمْس إِذا اسْتَوَى اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار وَالدبور الرّيح الَّذِي يُقَابل الصِّبَا وَيُقَال الصِّبَا مَقْصُورَة الرّيح الشرقية وَالدبور بِفَتْح الدَّال الرّيح الغربية وَيُقَال الصِّبَا الَّتِي تَجِيء من ظهرك إِذا اسْتقْبلت الْقبْلَة وَالدبور الَّتِي تَجِيء من قبل وَجهك إِذا استقبلتها وَعَن ابْن الْأَعرَابِي أَنه قَالَ مهب الصِّبَا من مطلع الثريا إِلَى بَنَات نعش ومهب الدبور من مسْقط النسْر الطَّائِر إِلَى سُهَيْل وَالصبَا ريح الْبرد وَالدبور ريح الصَّيف وَعَن أبي عُبَيْدَة الصِّبَا للإلذاذ وَالدبور للبلاء وأهونه أَن يكون غبارا عاصفا يقذي الْأَعْين وَهِي أقلهن هبوبا وَفِي التَّفْسِير ريح الصِّبَا هِيَ الَّتِي حملت ريح يُوسُف عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام قبل البشير إِلَيْهِ فإليها يستريح كل محزون وَالدبور هِيَ الرّيح الْعَقِيم يُقَال صبا وصبيان وصبوات وأصباء وكتابتها بِالْألف لقَولهم صبَّتْ الرّيح تصبو أصبا إِذا هبت وَقَالَ أَبُو عَليّ الصِّبَا وَالدبور يكونَانِ اسْما وَصفَة وَالدبور يجمع على دبر وأدبار ودبائر وَيجمع قبُول على قبائل يُقَال قبلت الرّيح تقبل قبولا ودبرت تدبر دبورا وَيُقَال أَقبلنَا من الْقبُول وأصبينا من الصِّبَا وأدبرنا من الدبور فَنحْن مصبون ومدبرون فَإِذا أردْت أَنَّهَا أصابتنا قلت قبلنَا فَنحْن مقبولون وصبينا فَنحْن مصبون ومصبيون ودبرنا فَنحْن مدبرون** -**.............**(7/54)**فِي شامنا**)* *، قَالَ ابْن هِشَام فِي** (**التيجان**)* *هُوَ اسْم أعجمي من لُغَة بني حام،**وَتَفْسِيره بالعربي**:* *خير طيب، وَذكر الْكَلْبِيّ فِي** (**كتاب الْبلدَانِ**)* *عَن الشرفي: إِنَّمَا سميت بسام بن نوح لِأَنَّهُ أول من نزلها**.* *قَالَ الْكَلْبِيّ**:* *وَلم ينزلها سَام قطّ،**قَالَ**:* *وَلما أخرج النَّاس من بابل أَخذ بَعضهم يمنة فسميت الْيمن، وتشاءم آخَرُونَ فسميت الشَّام**.* *وَكَانَت الشَّام يُقَال لَهَا**:* *أَرض كنعان،**قَالَ**:* *وَكَانَ فالخ بن عَامر هُوَ الَّذِي قسم الأَرْض بَين بني نوح، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام،**وَقَالَ أَبُو الْقَاسِم الزجاجي فِي كَلَامه على الزَّاهِر**:* *سميت بذلك لِكَثْرَة قراها وتداني بَعْضهَا من بعض، فشبهت بالشامات،**وَقَالَ أهل الْأَثر**:* *سميت بذلك لِأَن قوما من كنعان بن حام خَرجُوا عِنْد التَّفَرُّق فتشأموا إِلَيْهَا: أَي أخذُوا ذَات الشمَال،**..........**(7/55)**قَالَ ابْن المقفع**:* *سميت الشَّام بسام بن نوح، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام،**وسام اسْمه بالسُّرْيَانيَّ  ة**:* *شام،**وبالعبرانية**:* *شيم. قَالَ ابْن عَسَاكِر**.* *وَقيل**:* *سميت شاما لِأَنَّهَا عَن شمال الأَرْض**.* *وَقَالَ بعض الروَاة**:* *إِن اسْم الشَّام أَولا سورية، وككانت أَرض بني إِسْرَائِيل، قسمت على اثْنَي عشر سَهْما، فَصَارَ لسهم مِنْهُم مَدِينَة شامرين، وَهِي من أَرض فلسطين**...........**(7/65)**قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *كَانُوا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة يَعْتَقِدُونَ أَن الْكُسُوف يُوجب حُدُوث تغير فِي الأَرْض من موت أَو ضَرَر، فَأعْلم النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه اعْتِقَاد بَاطِل، وَأَن الشَّمْس وَالْقَمَر خلقان مسخران لله تَعَالَى، لَيْسَ لَهما سُلْطَان فِي غَيرهمَا وَلَا قدرَة على الدّفع عَن أَنفسهمَا**.**
...........**(7/66)**روى الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ أَيْضا من طَرِيق حبيب**: (**عَن طَاوُوس عَن ابْن عَبَّاس: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى كسوف الشَّمْس وَالْقَمَر ثَمَان رَكْعَات فِي أَربع سَجدَات**) .* *قلت**:* *فِي إِسْنَاده نظر،**والْحَدِيث فِي مُسلم وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ ذكر**:* *الْقَمَر، وَالْعجب من شَيخنَا زين الدّين الْعِرَاقِيّ، رَحمَه الله،**يَقُول**:* *لم تثبت صلَاته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لخسوف الْقَمَر بِإِسْنَاد مُتَّصِل، ثمَّ ذكر حَدِيث عَائِشَة وَحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس اللَّذين رَوَاهُمَا الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ،**وَقَالَ**:* *وَرِجَال إسنادهما ثِقَات، وَلَكِن كَون رجالهما ثِقَات لَا يسْتَلْزم اتِّصَال الْإِسْنَاد. وَلَا نفي المدرج** ,.**..........**(7/69)**وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *فِي بَاب مَا يحول على جَوَاز الِاجْتِمَاع للعيد وللخسوف لجَوَاز وُقُوع الخسوف فِي الْعَاشِر، ثمَّ رُوِيَ عَن الْوَاقِدِيّ مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ عَن تَارِيخ وَفَاة إِبْرَاهِيم. وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ، فِي** (**مُخْتَصر السّنَن**) :* *لم يَقع ذَلِك وَلنْ يَقع، وَالله قَادر على كل شَيْء، لَكِن امْتنَاع وُقُوع ذَلِك كامتناع رُؤْيَة الْهلَال لَيْلَة الثَّامِن وَالْعِشْرين من الشَّهْر، وَأم إِبْرَاهِيم مَارِيَة الْقبْطِيَّة، ولد فِي ذِي الْحجَّة سنة ثَمَان، وَتُوفِّي وعمره ثَمَانِيَة عشر شهرا، هَذَا هُوَ الْأَشْهر**.* *وَقيل**:* *سِتَّة عشر شهرا**.* *وَقيل**:* *سَبْعَة عشر شهرا وَثَمَانِية أَيَّام**.* *وَقيل**:* *سنة وَعشرَة أشهر وَسِتَّة أَيَّام، وَدفن بِالبَقِيعِ**.**........**(7/73)**قد ثَبت عِنْد مُسلم عَن عَائِشَة وَجَابِر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، أَن فِي كل رَكْعَة ثَلَاث ركوعات،**وَعِنْده عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *أَن فِي كل رَكْعَة ثَلَاث ركوعات،**وَعند أبي دَاوُد عَن أبي بن كَعْب وَعند الْبَزَّار عَن عَليّ**:* *أَن فِي كل رَكْعَة خمس ركوعات، فَمَا كَانَ جوابهم فِي هَذِه فَهُوَ جَوَابنَا فِي تِلْكَ، ثمَّ إِن هَذَا الْقَائِل نقل عَن صَاحب** (**الْهدى**)* *أَنه نقل عَن الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد وَالْبُخَارِيّ أَنهم: كَانُوا يعدون الزِّيَادَة على الركوعين فِي كل رَكْعَة غَلطا من بعض الروَاة**.* *قلت**:* *يَنْبَغِي أَن لَا يُؤَاخذ بِهَذَا لِأَنَّهُ ثَبت فِي** (**صَحِيح مُسلم**)* *ثَلَاث ركوعات وَأَرْبع ركوعات،**.........**(7/73)**وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *أجمع الْعلمَاء على أَن صَلَاة الْكُسُوف لَيْسَ فِيهَا أَذَان وَلَا إِقَامَة إِلَّا أَن الشَّافِعِي قَالَ: لَو نَادَى مُنَاد: الصَّلَاة جَامِعَة، ليخرج النَّاس بذلك إِلَى الْمَسْجِد لم يكن بذلك بَأْس**.**..........**(7/76)**مَا جَاءَ فِي رِوَايَة أَحْمد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَغَيرهمَا**: (**إِن الشَّمْس وَالْقَمَر لَا ينكسفا لمَوْت أحد وَلَا لِحَيَاتِهِ، ولكنهما آيتان من آيَات الله، وَإِن الله إِذا تجلى لشَيْء من خلقه خضع لَهُ**) .* *وَقَالَ الْغَزالِيّ**:* *هَذِه الزِّيَادَة لم تثبت فَيجب تَكْذِيب ناقلها، وَلَو صحت لَكَانَ أَهْون من مُكَابَرَة أُمُور قَطْعِيَّة لَا تصادم الشَّرِيعَة،**ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَنَّهُ**:* *كَيفَ يسلم دَعْوَى الفلاسفة وَيَزْعُم أَنَّهَا لَا تصادم الشَّرِيعَة مَعَ أَنَّهَا مَبْنِيَّة على أَن الْعَالم**كري الشكل وَظَاهر الشَّرْع خلاف ذَلِك؟ وَالثَّابِت من قَوَاعِد الشَّرْع أَن الْكُسُوف أثر الْإِرَادَة الْقَدِيمَة، وَفعل الْفَاعِل الْمُخْتَار فيخلق فِي هذَيْن الجرمين النُّور مَتى شَاءَ والظلمة مَتى شَاءَ من غير تَوْقِيف على سَبَب أَو ربط باقتراب، وَكَيف يرد الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور وَقد أثْبته جمَاعَة من الْعلمَاء وَصَححهُ ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَالْحَاكِم؟ وَلَئِن سلمنَا أَن مَا ذكره أهل الْحساب صَحِيح فِي نفس الْأَمر، فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُنَافِي كَون ذَلِك مخوفا لعباد الله تَعَالَى**.**.................**(7/80)**وإطالة السُّجُود وَردت فِي أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة**.* *مِنْهَا**:* *مَا تقدم فِي رِوَايَة عُرْوَة عَن عَائِشَة بِلَفْظ**: (**ثمَّ سجد فَأطَال السُّجُود**) .* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا تقدم فِي أَوَائِل صفة الصَّلَاة من حَدِيث أَسمَاء بنت أبي بكر مثله**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ عَن عبد الله ابْن عَمْرو**: (**ثمَّ رفع رَأسه وسجدها فَأطَال السُّجُود**)* *، وَنَحْوه مَا رَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ أَيْضا عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ الشَّيْخَانِ من حَدِيث أبي مُوسَى** (**بأطول قيام وركوع وَسُجُود**) .* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ من حَدِيث سَمُرَة**: (**كأطول مَا سجد بِنَا فِي صَلَاة**)* *،**وَقَالَ بعض الْمَالِكِيَّة**:* *لَا يلْزم من كَونه أَطَالَ السُّجُود أَن يكون بلغ بِهِ حد الإطالة فِي الرُّكُوع،**ورد عَلَيْهِم بِمَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم من حَدِيث جَابر بِلَفْظ**: (**وَسُجُوده نَحْو من رُكُوعه**)* *، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق، وَهُوَ أحد قولي الشَّافِعِي، وَادّعى صَاحب** (**الْمُهَذّب**) :* *أَنه لم يقل بِهِ الشَّافِعِي، ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَن الشَّافِعِي نَص عَلَيْهِ فِي الْبُوَيْطِيّ،**وَلَفظه**: (**ثمَّ سجد سَجْدَتَيْنِ طويلتين يُقيم فِي كل سَجْدَة نَحوا مِمَّا قَامَ لَهُ فِي رُكُوعه**)* *، وَحَدِيث جَابر الَّذِي رَوَاهُ مُسلم يدل على تَطْوِيل الِاعْتِدَال الَّذِي يَلِيهِ السُّجُود،**فَهَذَا يدل على تَطْوِيل الْجُلُوس بَين السَّجْدَتَيْنِ  ، وَبِهَذَا يرد على الْغَزالِيّ فِي نَقله الِاتِّفَاق على ترك إطالته،**أللهمّ إلاّ إِذا أَرَادَ بِهِ**:* *بالِاتِّفَاقِ من أهل الْمَذْهَب. وَالله أعلم**.**....**(7/90)**قَالَ صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *وَهَذَا كُله حجَّة على أبي حنيفَة فِي أَن صَلَاة الْكُسُوف رَكْعَتَانِ كَسَائِر النَّوَافِل**.* *قلت**:* *لَيْت شعري لِمَ لَا يذكر حَدِيث أبي بكرَة الَّذِي هُوَ حجَّة عَلَيْهِ، على أَنه لَا خلاف بَين أبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي أَن صَلَاة الْكُسُوف رَكْعَتَانِ، وَإِنَّمَا الْخلاف فِي تكْرَار الرُّكُوع، كَمَا مر تَحْقِيقه فِيمَا مضى،**وَفِي مثل هَذَا لَا يُقَال**:* *هَذَا حجَّة على فلَان وَذَاكَ على فلَان، وَإِنَّمَا هَذَا اخْتِيَار، فَأَبُو حنيفَة اخْتَار حَدِيث أبي بكرَة وَغَيره من الْأَحَادِيث الَّتِي ذَكرنَاهَا عِنْد الِاحْتِجَاج لَهُ، وَالشَّافِعِيّ اخْتَار حَدِيث عَائِشَة وَمَا أشبهه من الْأَحَادِيث الأُخر، فَأَبُو حنيفَة لم يقل إِذا كرر الرُّكُوع أَن صلَاته تفْسد،**وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *لم يقل أَنه إِذا ترك التّكْرَار تفْسد، وَلَكِن حمية العصبية توقع بَعضهم فِي أَكثر من هَذَا**.**.......**(7/92)**أخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن مُحَمَّد بن أبان عَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن صَدَقَة عَن سُفْيَان بن حُسَيْن عَن الزُّهْرِيّ عَن عُرْوَة** (**عَن عَائِشَة: أَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، صلى صَلَاة الْكُسُوف وجهر بِالْقِرَاءَةِ فِيهَا**) .* *قَالَ**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح، وَاحْتج بِهَذَا الحَدِيث مَالك وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق فِي أَن صَلَاة الْكُسُوف يجْهر فِيهَا بِالْقِرَاءَةِ، حكى التِّرْمِذِيّ ذَلِك عَنْهُم، ثمَّ حكى عَن الشَّافِعِي مثل ذَلِك. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي** (**شرح مُسلم**) :* *إِن مَذْهَبنَا وَمذهب مَالك وَأبي حنيفَة وَاللَّيْث بن سعد وَجُمْهُور الْفُقَهَاء أَنه: يسَّر فِي كسوف الشَّمْس ويجهر فِي خُسُوف الْقَمَر،**قَالَ**:* *وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد بن الْحسن وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق: يجْهر فيهمَا وَحكى الرَّافِعِيّ عَن الصيدلاني أَن مثله يرْوى عَن أبي حنيفَة،**وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن جرير الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *الْجَهْر والإسرار سَوَاء، وَمَا حَكَاهُ النَّوَوِيّ عَن مَالك هُوَ الْمَشْهُور عَنهُ بِخِلَاف مَا حَكَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ، فقد حُكيَ عَن مَالك الْإِسْرَار، كَقَوْل الشَّافِعِي ابْن الْمُنْذر فِي** (**الْأَشْرَاف**)* *وَابْن عبد الْبر فِي** (**الاستذكار**) .* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عبد الله الْمَازرِيّ أَن مَا حَكَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن مَالك من الْجَهْر بِالْقِرَاءَةِ رِوَايَة شَاذَّة مَا وقفت عَلَيْهَا فِي غير كِتَابه**.* *.......**(7/95)**أَن سَجْدَة التِّلَاوَة أسنة أم وَاجِبَة؟ فَذهب أَبُو حنيفَة إِلَى وُجُوبهَا على التَّالِي وَالسَّامِع، سَوَاء قصد سَماع الْقُرْآن، أَو لم يقْصد، وَاسْتدلَّ صَاحب** (**الْهِدَايَة**)* *على الْوُجُوب بقوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**السَّجْدَة على من سَمعهَا، السَّجْدَة على من تَلَاهَا**) .* *ثمَّ قَالَ كلمة**:* *على، للْإِيجَاب، والْحَدِيث غير مُقَيّد بِالْقَصْدِ**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا غَرِيب لم يثبت، وَإِنَّمَا روى ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي** (**مُصَنفه**) (**عَن ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**أَنه قَالَ**:* *السَّجْدَة على من سَمعهَا**) .* *وَفِي البُخَارِيّ** (**قَالَ عُثْمَان: إِنَّمَا السُّجُود على من اسْتمع**) .* *وَاسْتدلَّ أَيْضا بِالْآيَاتِ**: {**فَمَا لَهُم لَا يُؤمنُونَ وَإِذا قرىء عَلَيْهِم الْقُرْآن لَا يَسْجُدُونَ**} (**الانشقاق: 02، 12**) . {**فاسجدوا لله واعبدوا**} (**النَّجْم: 26**) .* *واسجد واقترب**} (**العلق: 91**) .* *وَقَالُوا**:* *الذَّم لَا يتَعَلَّق إلاّ بترك وَاجِب، وَالْأَمر فِي الْآيَتَيْنِ للْوُجُوب، وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة** (**عَن حَفْص عَن حجاج عَن إِبْرَاهِيم وَنَافِع وَسَعِيد ابْن جُبَير: أَنهم قَالُوا: من سمع السَّجْدَة فَعَلَيهِ أَن يسْجد**) .* *وَعَن إِبْرَاهِيم بِسَنَد صَحِيح**: (**إِذا سمع الرجل السَّجْدَة وَهُوَ يُصَلِّي فليسجد**)* *،**وَعَن الشّعبِيّ**: (**كَانَ أَصْحَاب عبد الله إِذا سمعُوا السَّجْدَة سجدوا، فِي صَلَاة كَانُوا أَو غيرهآ**) .* *وَقَالَ شُعْبَة**: (**سَأَلت حمادا عَن الرجل يُصَلِّي فَيسمع السَّجْدَة؟**قَالَ**:* *يسْجد**)**وَذهب الشَّافِعِي وَمَالك فِي أحد قوليه وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَدَاوُد إِلَى**:* *أَنَّهَا سنة، وَهُوَ قَول عمر وسلمان وَابْن عَبَّاس وَعمْرَان بن الْحصين، وَبِه قَالَ اللَّيْث وَدَاوُد. وَفِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *وَعند الْمَالِكِيَّة خلاف فِي كَونهَا سنة أَو فَضِيلَة، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِحَدِيث عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**(**إِن الله لم يكْتب علينا السُّجُود إلاّ أَن نشَاء**)* *، وَهَذَا يَنْفِي الْوُجُوب**.* *قَالُوا**:* *قَالَ عمر هَذَا القَوْل وَالصَّحَابَة حاضرون، وَالْإِجْمَاع السكوتي حجَّة عِنْدهم، وَاحْتَجُّوا أَيْضا بِحَدِيث زيد بن ثَابت الْآتِي،** (**قَالَ: قرىء على النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم والنجم فَلم يسْجد فِيهَا**) .* *وَبِحَدِيث الْأَعرَابِي**: (**هَل عَليّ غَيرهَا؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا، إلاّ أَن تطوع**) .* *أخرجه البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم، وَبِحَدِيث سلمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ؛** (**أَنه دخل الْمَسْجِد وَفِيه قوم يقرأون فقرأوا السَّجْدَة،**فسجدوا فَقَالَ لَهُ صَاحبه**:* *يَا أَبَا عبد الله لَوْلَا أَتَيْنَا هَؤُلَاءِ الْقَوْم؟ فَقَالَ مَا لهَذَا غدونا**) .* *رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة**.**............**(7/97)**اخْتلفُوا فِي عدد سُجُود الْقُرْآن على اثْنَي عشر قولا: الأول: مَذْهَبنَا أَنَّهَا: أَربع عشرَة سَجْدَة: فِي آخر الْأَعْرَاف، والرعد، والنحل، وَبني إِسْرَائِيل، وَمَرْيَم، وَالْأولَى فِي الْحَج، وَالْفرْقَان، والنمل، وآلم تَنْزِيل، وص، وحم السَّجْدَة، والنجم، وَإِذا السَّمَاء انشقت، واقرأ باسم رَبك**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *إِحْدَى عشرَة، بِإِسْقَاط الثَّلَاث من الْمفصل، وَبِه قَالَ الْحسن وَابْن الْمسيب وَابْن جُبَير وَعِكْرِمَة وَمُجاهد وَعَطَاء وطاووس وَمَالك فِي ظَاهر الرِّوَايَة، وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي الْقَدِيم، وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *خمس عشرَة، وَبِه قَالَ المدنيون عَن مَالك،**فكملتها**:* *ثَانِيَة الْحَج، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب عمر وَابْنه عبد الله وَاللَّيْث وَإِسْحَاق وَابْن الْمُنْذر، وَرِوَايَة عَن أَحْمد، وَاخْتَارَهُ الْمروزِي وَابْن شُرَيْح الشافعيان**.* *الرَّابِع**:* *أَربع عشرَة، بِإِسْقَاط ص وَهُوَ أصح قولي الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد**.* *الْخَامِس**:* *أَربع عشرَة بِإِسْقَاط سَجْدَة النَّجْم، وَهُوَ قَول أبي ثَوْر**.* *السَّادِس**:* *ثنتا عشرَة،**بِإِسْقَاط**:* *ثَانِيَة الْحَج، وص، والانشقاق، وَهُوَ قَول مَسْرُوق، رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَنهُ**.* *السَّابِع**:* *ثَلَاث عشرَة، بِإِسْقَاط ثَانِيَة الْحَج والإنشقاق، وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء الْخُرَاسَانِي**.* *الثَّامِن**:* *أَن عزائم السُّجُود خمس: الْأَعْرَاف، وَبَنُو إِسْرَائِيل، والنجم، والإنشقاق، واقرأ باسم رَبك، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن مَسْعُود رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن هشيم عَن مُغيرَة عَن أبراهيم عَنهُ**.* *التَّاسِع**:* *عَزَائِمه أَربع: آلم تَنْزِيل، وحم تَنْزِيل، والنجم، واقرأ باسم رَبك، وَهُوَ مَرْوِيّ عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن عَفَّان عَن حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة عَن عَليّ بن زيد عَن يُوسُف بن مهْرَان عَن عبد الله بن عَبَّاس عَنهُ**.....**(7/101)**والمؤرخون المولعون بِكُل قريب، المتلقنون من الصُّحُف كل صَحِيح وَسَقِيم**.* *قلت**:* *الْأَمر كَذَلِك، فَإِن غَالب هَؤُلَاءِ مثل الطرقية وَالْقصاص وَلَيْسَ عِنْدهم تَمْيِيز، يخبطون خبط عشواء، ويمشون فِي ظلمَة ظلماء، وَكَيف يُقَال مثل هَذَا وَالْإِجْمَاع مُنْعَقد على عصمَة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ونزاهته عَن مثل هَذِه الرذيلة؟ وَلَو وَقعت هَذِه الْقِصَّة لوجدت قُرَيْش على الْمُسلمين بهَا الصولة، ولأقامت عَلَيْهِم الْيَهُود بهَا الْحجَّة، كَمَا علم من عَادَة الْمُنَافِقين وعناد الْمُشْركين، كَمَا وَقع فِي قصَّة الْإِسْرَاء حَتَّى كَانَت فِي ذَلِك لبَعض الضُّعَفَاء ردة**.**.......**(7/102)**عَمْرو الجني، أخرج حَدِيثه الطَّبَرَانِيّ أَيْضا من رِوَايَة عُثْمَان بن صَالح،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنِي عَمْرو الجني قَالَ**: (**كنت عِنْد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَرَأَ سُورَة النَّجْم فَسجدَ فِيهَا**) .* *قَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين**:* *وَعُثْمَان بن أبي صَالح شيخ البُخَارِيّ لم يدْرك أحدا من الصَّحَابَة، فَإِنَّهُ توفّي سنة تسع عشرَة وَمِائَتَيْنِ، إلاّ أَنه ذكر أَن عمرا هَذَا من الْجِنّ، وَقد نسبه أَبُو مُوسَى فِي** (**ذيله**) :* *من الصَّحَابَة عَمْرو بن طلق،**وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ**:* *عَمْرو الجني،**قيل**:* *هُوَ ابْن طلق، أوردهُ أَبُو مُوسَى،**وَقَالَ**:* *وَالْعجب أَنهم يذكرُونَ الْجِنّ من الصَّحَابَة وَلَا يذكرُونَ جِبْرِيل وَمِيكَائِيل؟**قلت**:* *لِأَن الْجِنّ آمنُوا برَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَهُوَ مُرْسل إِلَيْهِم، وَالْمَلَائِكَة ينزلون بالرسالة إِلَى الرَّسُول، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.**
..........**(7/102)**ن رُؤْيَة الْإِنْس للجن لَا تنكر، وَأنْكرت الْمُعْتَزلَة رُؤْيَة الْإِنْس للجن،**وَاسْتدلَّ بَعضهم بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**إِنَّه يراكم هُوَ وقبيله من حَيْثُ لَا ترونهم**} (**الْأَعْرَاف: 72**) .* *مَعَ قَوْله**: {**إلاّ إِبْلِيس كَانَ من الْجِنّ**} (**فصلت: 05**) .* *وَأجَاب أهل السّنة بِأَن هَذَا خرج مخرج الْغَالِب فِي عدم رُؤْيَة الْإِنْس الْجِنّ أَو الشَّيَاطِين، وَقد ثَبت فِي الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة رُؤْيَة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الشَّيْطَان الَّذِي أَرَادَ أَن يقطع عَلَيْهِ صلَاته، وَأَنه خنقه حَتَّى وجد برد لِسَانه،**وَأَنه قَالَ**: (**لَوْلَا دَعْوَة سُلَيْمَان لربطته إِلَى سَارِيَة من سواري الْمَسْجِد**)* *الحَدِيث، وَثَبت فِي الصَّحِيح رُؤْيَة أبي هُرَيْرَة لَهُ لما دخل ليَسْرِق تمر الصَّدَقَة،**وَقَول النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لأبي هُرَيْرَة**: (**تَدْرِي من تخاطب مُنْذُ ثَلَاث؟**)* *وَقَالَ فِيهِ**: (**صدقك وَهُوَ كذوب**)* *، لَكِن أَبَا هُرَيْرَة رَآهُ فِي صُورَة مِسْكين على هَيْئَة الْإِنْس، وَهُوَ دَال على أَن الشَّيَاطِين وَالْجِنّ يتشكلون فِي غير صورهم، كَمَا تتشكل الْمَلَائِكَة فِي هَيْئَة الْآدَمِيّين، وَقد نَص الله فِي كِتَابه على عمل الْجِنّ لِسُلَيْمَان، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**ومخاطبتهم لَهُ فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**قَالَ عفريت من الْجِنّ: أَنا آتِيك بِهِ**.} (**النَّمْل: 93**) .* *الْآيَة، وَمثل هَذَا لَا يُنكر مَعَ تَصْرِيح الْقُرْآن بذلك وَثُبُوت الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة**.**............**(7/112)**احْتج بِهِ الثَّوْريّ وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ أَنه: من قَرَأَ سَجْدَة فِي صلَاته الْمَكْتُوبَة أَنه لَا بَأْس أَن يسْجد فِيهَا، وَكره مَالك ذَلِك فِي الْفَرِيضَة الجهرية والسرية**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن حبيب**:* *لَا يقْرَأ الإِمَام السَّجْدَة فِيمَا يسر بِهِ، ويقرؤها فِيمَا يجْهر فِيهِ، وَذكر الطَّبَرِيّ عَن أبي مجلز أَنه كَانَ لَا يرى السُّجُود فِي الْفَرِيضَة، وَزعم أَن ذَلِك زِيَادَة فِي الصَّلَاة، وَرَأى أَن السُّجُود فِيهَا غير الصَّلَاة، وَحَدِيث الْبَاب يرد عَلَيْهِ، وَعمل السّلف من الصَّحَابَة وعلماء الْأمة. وَرُوِيَ عَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**أَنه صلى الصُّبْح فَقَرَأَ**:* *والنجم، فَسجدَ فِيهَا، وَقَرَأَ مرّة فِي الصُّبْح فَسجدَ فِيهَا سَجْدَتَيْنِ. وَقَالَ ابْن مَسْعُود،**فِي السُّورَة يكون آخرهَا سَجْدَة**:* *إِن شِئْت سجدت بهَا ثمَّ قُمْت وقرأت فركعت، وَإِن شِئْت ركعت بهَا**.**.........**(7/112)**أَن الْحَنَفِيَّة قَالُوا**:* *إِنَّه يكره أَن يقْرَأ السُّورَة الَّتِي فِيهَا السَّجْدَة، وَلَا يسْجد فِيهَا فِي صَلَاة كَانَ أَو فِي غَيرهَا، لِأَنَّهُ كالاستنكاف عَن السُّجُود،**فعلى هَذَا فالاحتياط على قَوْلهم**:* *إِنَّه لَا يقْرَأ فِي الصَّلَاة السّريَّة سُورَة فِيهَا سَجْدَة**.* *قلت**:* *وَفِي** (**الْهِدَايَة**)* *قَالَ: لَا بَأْس أَن يقْرَأ آيَة السَّجْدَة ويدع مَا سواهَا**.* *قَالَ مُحَمَّد**:* *وَأحب إِلَيّ أَن يقْرَأ قبلهَا آيَة أَو آيَتَيْنِ دفعا لوهم التَّفْضِيل، وَاسْتحْسن الْمَشَايِخ إخفاءها شَفَقَة على السامعين وَفِي** (**الْمُحِيط**) :* *إِذا كَانَ التَّالِي وَحده يقْرَأ كَيفَ شَاءَ جَهرا أَو إخفاء، وَإِن كَانَ مَعَه جمَاعَة*
*.........**(7:115)**حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس وَعمْرَان بن حُصَيْن فَالْمُرَاد بهما**:* *دُخُوله فِي فتح مَكَّة،**وَقد جمع بَينهمَا الْبَيْهَقِيّ بِأَن من روى**:* *تِسْعَة عشر عد يومي الدُّخُول وَالْخُرُوج. وَمن روى سَبْعَة عشر تَركهمَا، وَمن روى ثَمَانِيَة عشر عد أَحدهمَا، وَأما رِوَايَة خَمْسَة عشر، فَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي** (**الْخُلَاصَة**) :* *إِنَّهَا ضَعِيفَة مُرْسلَة**.* *قلت**:* *لَيْسَ كَذَلِك، لِأَن رواتها ثِقَات، رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَابْن مَاجَه من طَرِيق ابْن إِسْحَاق عَن الزُّهْرِيّ عَن عبد الله بن عبد الله عَن ابْن عَبَّاس،**فَإِن قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *تَضْعِيفه لأجل إِبْنِ اسحاق فإبن إِسْحَاق لم ينْفَرد بِهِ، بل رَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ من رِوَايَة عرَاك بن مَالك عَن عبيد الله بن عبد الله عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، وَهَذَا إِسْنَاد جيد، وَمن حفظ زِيَادَة على ذَلِك قبل مِنْهُ لِأَنَّهُ زِيَادَة ثِقَة، وَالله تَعَالَى أعلم**.**قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *وَأَصَح الرِّوَايَات عِنْدِي: تسع عشرَة، وَهِي الَّتِي أوردهَا البُخَارِيّ، وَعبد الله ابْن الْمُبَارك أحفظ من رَوَاهُ عَن عَاصِم، وَرَوَاهُ عبد الرَّحْمَن الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ّ عَن عِكْرِمَة** (**عَن ابْن عَبَّاس: أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَقَامَ سبع عشرَة بِمَكَّة يقصر**)* *
...........**(7/115)**اخْتِلَاف الْأَقْوَال**:* *فِي الْمدَّة الَّتِي إِذا نوى الْمُسَافِر الْإِقَامَة فِيهَا لزمَه الْإِتْمَام،**وَهُوَ على اثْنَيْنِ وَعشْرين قولا**:* *الأول: ذكر ابْن حزم عَن سعيد بن جُبَير أَنه قَالَ: إِذا وضعت رجلك بِأَرْض فَأَتمَّ، وَهُوَ فِي** (**المُصَنّف**) :* *عَن عَائِشَة وطاووس بِسَنَد صَحِيح،**قَالَ**:* *وَحدثنَا عبد الْأَعْلَى عَن دَاوُد عَن أبي الْعَالِيَة،**قَالَ**: (**إِذا اطْمَأَن صلى أَرْبعا**)* *،**يَعْنِي**:* *نزل. وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس بِسَنَد صَحِيح مثله**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *إِقَامَة يَوْم وَلَيْلَة، حَكَاهُ ابْن عبد الْبر عَن ربيعَة**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام، قَالَه ابْن الْمسيب، فِي مثله**.* *الرَّابِع**:**أَرْبَعَة أَيَّام، رُوِيَ عَن الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد،**وروى مَالك عَن عَطاء الْخُرَاسَانِي أَنه سمع سعيد بن الْمسيب قَالَ**:* *من أجمع على إِقَامَة أَربع لَيَال وَهُوَ مُسَافر أتم الصَّلَاة،**قَالَ مَالك**:* *وَذَلِكَ أحب مَا سَمِعت إِلَيّ**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *لَا يحْسب يَوْم ظعنه وَلَا يَوْم نُزُوله**.* *وَحكى إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ عَن الشَّافِعِي**:* *أَرْبَعَة أَيَّام ولحظة**.* *الْخَامِس**:* *أَكثر من أَرْبَعَة أَيَّام، ذكره ابْن رشد فِي الْقَوَاعِد عَن أَحْمد وَدَاوُد**.* *السَّادِس**:* *أَن يَنْوِي إِقَامَة اثْنَيْنِ وَعشْرين صَلَاة، قَالَ ابْن قدامَة فِي** (**الْمُغنِي**) :* *هُوَ مَذْهَب أَحْمد**.* *السَّابِع**:* *عشرَة أَيَّام،**رُوِيَ عَن عَليّ بن أبي طَالب**:* *..........**(7/117)**احْتج بِهِ الشَّافِعِي، رَحمَه الله، أَن الْمُسَافِر إِذا أَقَامَ ببلدة أَرْبَعَة أَيَّام قصر، لِأَن إِقَامَة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِمَكَّة كَانَت أَرْبَعَة أَيَّام، كَمَا ذكرنَا. وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَأحمد وَأَبُو ثَوْر،**وَقَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ وَالنَّوَوِيّ**:* *الْأَصَح أَن المُرَاد بالأربعة غير يَوْم الدُّخُول وَيَوْم الْخُرُوج،**وَعَن الشَّافِعِي فِي قَوْله**:* *إِذا أَقَامَ أَكثر من أَرْبَعَة أَيَّام كَانَ مُقيما وَإِن لم ينْو الْإِقَامَة وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ: مَا قَالَه الشَّافِعِي خلاف الْإِجْمَاع لِأَنَّهُ لم ينْقل عَن أحد قبله بِأَن يصير مُقيما بنية أَرْبَعَة أَيَّام،**وَعند أَصْحَابنَا**:* *إِن نوى أقل من خَمْسَة عشر يَوْمًا قصر صلَاته، لِأَن الْمدَّة خَمْسَة عشر يَوْمًا كمدة الطُّهْر، لما روى** (**عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم،**قَالَا**:* *إِذا قدمت بَلْدَة وَأَنت مُسَافر وَفِي نَفسك أَن تقيم خَمْسَة عشر يَوْمًا فأكمل الصَّلَاة بهَا، وَإِن كنت لَا تَدْرِي مَتى تظعن فأقصرها**) .* *رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ، وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي** (**مُصَنفه**) : (**حَدثنَا وَكِيع حَدثنَا عمر بن ذَر عَن مُجَاهِد أَن ابْن عمر كَانَ إِذا أجمع على إِقَامَة خَمْسَة عشر يَوْمًا أتم الصَّلَاة**)* *وروى هشيم عَن دَاوُد بن أبي هِنْد عَن ابْن الْمسيب أَنه قَالَ: إِذا أَقَامَ الْمُسَافِر خمس عشرَة لَيْلَة أتم الصَّلَاة وَمَا كَانَ دون ذَلِك فليقصر**.....**(7/118)**وَذكر الْكَلْبِيّ**:* *إِنَّمَا سميت منى، لِأَنَّهَا مني بهَا الْكَبْش الَّذِي فدى بِهِ إِسْمَاعِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**من**:* *الْمنية**.* *وَيُقَال**:* *إِن جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**لما أَتَى آدم بمنى قَالَ لَهُ**:* *تمن**.* *قَالَ الْبكْرِيّ**:* *هُوَ جبل بِمَكَّة مَعْرُوف**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عَليّ الْفَارِسِي**:* *لامه يَاء، من منيت الشَّيْء إِذا قدرته**.* *وَقَالَ الْفراء**:* *الْأَغْلَب عَلَيْهِ التَّذْكِير**.* *وَقَالَ الْحَازِمِي**:* *إِن منى صقع قرب مَكَّة، وَهُوَ أَيْضا هضبة قرب قَرْيَة من ديار غَنِي بن أعصر، وَقد امتنى الْقَوْم إِذا أَتَوا منى، قَالَه يُونُس**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَعرَابِي**:* *أمني الْقَوْم**.**......**(7/120)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَالْوَجْه الصَّحِيح فِي ذَلِك، وَالله أعلم، أَن عُثْمَان وَعَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، إِنَّمَا أتما فِي السّفر لِأَنَّهُمَا اعتقدا فِي قصره، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَنه لما خير بَين الْقصر والإتمام اخْتَار الْأَيْسَر من ذَلِك على أمته،**وَقد قَالَت عَائِشَة**:* *مَا خير رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي أَمريْن إلاّ اخْتَار إيسرهما مَا لم يكن إِثْمًا، فَأخذت هِيَ وَعُثْمَان فِي أَنفسهمَا بالشدة وتركا الرُّخْصَة، إِذْ كَانَ ذَلِك مُبَاحا لَهما فِي حكم التَّخْيِير فِيمَا أذن الله تَعَالَى فِيهِ، وَيدل على ذَلِك إِنْكَار ابْن مَسْعُود الْإِتْمَام على عُثْمَان، ثمَّ صلى خَلفه وَأتم،**فكُلم فِي ذَلِك فَقَالَ**:* *الْخلاف شَرّ. [/ شَرّ**...........**(7/122)**ا قَالَه الْأَثْرَم**.* *قلت لِأَحْمَد**:* *للرجل أَن يُصَلِّي أَرْبعا فِي السّفر؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا مَا يُعجبنِي. وَحكى ابْن الْمُنْذر فِي** (**الْأَشْرَاف**) :* *أَن أَحْمد قَالَ: أَنا أحب الْعَافِيَة عَن هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة**.* *وَقَالَ الْبَغَوِيّ**:* *هَذَا قَول أَكثر الْعلمَاء**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *الأولى الْقصر، ليخرج عَن الْخلاف. وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ،**رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى**:* *الْعَمَل على مَا فعله رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَأَبُو بكر وَعمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، وَهُوَ الْقصر، وَهُوَ قَول مُحَمَّد بن سَحْنُون وَرِوَايَة عَن مَالك وَأحمد، وَهُوَ قَول الثَّوْريّ وَحَمَّاد، وَهُوَ الْمَنْقُول عَن عمر وَعلي وَجَابِر وَابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم،**وَبِهَذَا يرد على هَذَا الْقَائِل فِي قَوْله**:* *وَهُوَ قَول جُمْهُور الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ**.* *وَقَالَ هَذَا الْقَائِل**:* *وَاحْتج الشَّافِعِي على عدم الْوُجُوب بِأَن الْمُسَافِر إِذا دخل فِي صَلَاة الْمُقِيم صلى أَرْبعا باتفاقهم، وَلَو كَانَ فَرْضه الْقصر لم يأتم مُسَافر بمقيم،**وَالْجَوَاب عَن هَذَا**:* *أَن صَلَاة الْمُسَافِر كَانَت أَرْبعا عِنْد اقتدائه بالمقيم لالتزامه الْمُتَابَعَة، فيتغير فَرْضه للتبعية وَلَا يتَغَيَّر فِي الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ الْأُخْرَيَيْنِ  ، لِأَنَّهُ مَا كَانَ فرضا لَا بُد من إِتْيَانه كُله، وَلَيْسَ لَهُ خِيَار فِي تَركه**.**......**(7/128)**وَذهب الشّعبِيّ وطاووس وَقوم من الظَّاهِرِيَّة إِلَى أَن الْمَرْأَة لَا يجوز لَهَا أَن تُسَافِر مُطلقًا سَوَاء كَانَ السّفر قَرِيبا أَو بَعيدا، إِلَّا وَمَعَهَا ذُو محرم لَهَا، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِمَا رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ. قَالَ حَدثنَا روح بن الْفرج،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا حَامِد بن يحيى،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا سُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا ابْن عجلَان عَن سعيد بن أبي سعيد المَقْبُري عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا تُسَافِر الْمَرْأَة إلاّ وَمَعَهَا ذُو محرم**) .* *قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *اتّفقت الْآثَار الَّتِي فِيهَا مُدَّة الثَّلَاث كلهَا عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي تَحْرِيم السّفر ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام على الْمَرْأَة بِغَيْر محرم، وَاخْتلف فِيمَا دون الثَّلَاث، فَنَظَرْنَا فِي ذَلِك فَوَجَدنَا النَّهْي عَن السّفر بِلَا محرم مسيرَة ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام فَصَاعِدا ثَابتا بِهَذِهِ الْآثَار كلهَا، وَكَانَ توقيته ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام فِي ذَلِك إِبَاحَة السّفر دون الثَّلَاث لَهَا بِغَيْر محرم، وَلَوْلَا ذَلِك لما كَانَ لذكره الثَّلَاث معنى، ولنهى نهيا مُطلقًا. وَلم يتَكَلَّم بِكَلَام يكون فصلا، وَلَكِن ذكر الثَّلَاث ليعلم أَن مَا دونهَا بِخِلَافِهَا، ثمَّ مَا رُوِيَ عَنهُ فِي منعهَا من السّفر دون الثَّلَاث من الْيَوْم واليومين والبريد، فَكل وَاحِد من تِلْكَ الْآثَار، وَمن الْأَثر الْمَرْوِيّ فِي الثَّلَاث مَتى كَانَ بعد الَّذِي خَالفه شَيْخه إِن كَانَ على سفر الْيَوْم بِلَا محرم بعد النَّهْي عَن سفر الثَّلَاث بِلَا محرم فَهُوَ نَاسخ، وَإِن كَانَ خبر الثَّلَاث هُوَ الْمُتَأَخر عَنهُ فَهُوَ نَاسخ، فقد ثَبت أَن أحد الْمعَانِي دون الثَّلَاث ناسخة للثلاث، أَو الثَّلَاث ناسخة لَهَا،**فَلم يخل خبر الثَّلَاث من أحد وَجْهَيْن**:* *إِمَّا أَن يكون هُوَ الْمُتَقَدّم، أَو يكون هُوَ الْمُتَأَخر، فَإِن كَانَ هُوَ الْمُتَقَدّم فقد أَبَاحَ السّفر بِأَقَلّ من ثَلَاث بِلَا محرم، ثمَّ جَاءَ بعده النَّهْي عَن سفر مَا هُوَ دون الثَّلَاث بِغَيْر محرم، فَحرم مَا حرم الحَدِيث الأول وَزَاد عَلَيْهِ حُرْمَة أُخْرَى وَهِي مَا بَينه وَبَين الثَّلَاث، فَوَجَبَ اسْتِعْمَال الثَّلَاث على مَا أوجبه الْأَثر الْمَذْكُور فِيهِ، وَإِن كَانَ هُوَ الْمُتَأَخر وَغَيره الْمُتَقَدّم فَهُوَ نَاسخ لما تقدمه،**.........**(7/132)**فِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *أورد الشَّافِعِي هَذَا الحَدِيث مستدلاً على أَن من أَرَادَ سفرا وَصلى قبل خُرُوجه فَإِنَّهُ يتم، كَمَا فعله الشَّارِع فِي الظّهْر بِالْمَدِينَةِ، وَقد نوى السّفر، ثمَّ صلى الْعَصْر بِذِي الحليفة رَكْعَتَيْنِ، وَالْحَاصِل أَن من نوى السّفر فَلَا يقصر حَتَّى يُفَارق بيُوت مصره، وَقد ذكرنَا الْخلاف فِيهِ عَن قريب مستقصىً**.* *وَفِيه**:* *حجَّة على من يَقُول: يقصر إِذا أَرَادَ السّفر، وَلَو فِي بَيته،**وعَلى مُجَاهِد فِي قَوْله**:* *لَا يقصر حَتَّى يدْخل اللَّيْل**.**..........**(7/133)**الَ أَبُو عمر: كل من رَوَاهُ عَن عَائِشَة قَالَ فِيهِ: فرضت الصَّلَاة إلاّ مَا حدث بِهِ أَبُو إِسْحَاق الْحَرْبِيّ،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا أَحْمد بن الْحجَّاج حَدثنَا ابْن الْمُبَارك حَدثنَا ابْن عجلَان عَن صَالح بن كيسَان عَن عُرْوَة** (**عَن عَائِشَة قَالَت: فرض رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الصَّلَاة رَكْعَتَيْنِ رَكْعَتَيْنِ**)* *، الحَدِيث. انْتهى كَلَامه**.* *قلت**:* *فِي مُسْند عبد الله بن وهب بِسَنَد صَحِيح،** (**عَن عُرْوَة عَنْهَا: فرض الله الصَّلَاة حِين فَرضهَا رَكْعَتَيْنِ**. .)* *الحَدِيث. وَعند السراج،**بِسَنَد صَحِيح**:**(**فرض الصَّلَاة على رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أول مَا فَرضهَا رَكْعَتَيْنِ**) (**ح**)* *وَفِي لفظ**: (**كَانَ أول مَا افْترض على رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من الصَّلَاة رَكْعَتَيْنِ رَكْعَتَيْنِ إِلَّا الْمغرب**)* *، وَسَنَده صَحِيح**.**.......**(7/135)**الْمُسَافِر لَا يجوز لَهُ أَن يُصَلِّي فِي السّفر أَرْبعا، لِأَن فَرْضه فِيهِ رَكْعَتَانِ. وَمِمَّنْ ذهب إِلَى هَذَا عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز، إِن صَحَّ عَنهُ**.* *وَعنهُ**:* *الصَّلَاة فِي السّفر رَكْعَتَانِ لَا يَصح غَيرهمَا، ذكره ابْن حزم محتجا بِهِ، وَحَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَان، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه، وَقَول بعض أَصْحَاب مَالك، وروى عَن مَالك أَيْضا وَهُوَ الْمَشْهُور عَنهُ،**أَنه قَالَ**:* *من أتم فِي السّفر أعَاد فِي الْوَقْت،**وَاسْتَدَلُّوا بِحَدِيث عمر بن الْخطاب**: (**صَلَاة السّفر رَكْعَتَانِ تَمام غير قصر على لِسَان نَبِيكُم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**)* *، رَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ بِسَنَد صَحِيح،**وَبِمَا رَوَاهُ ابْن عَبَّاس عِنْد مُسلم**: (**إِن الله فرض الصَّلَاة على نَبِيكُم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي الْحَضَر أَرْبعا وَفِي السّفر رَكْعَتَيْنِ**) .* *وَفِي** (**التَّمْهِيد**)* *من حَدِيث أبي قلَابَة**: (**عَن رجل من بني عَامر أَنه أَتَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَالَ لَهُ: إِن الله تَعَالَى وضع عَن الْمُسَافِر الصَّوْم وَشطر الصَّلَاة**)* *، وَعَن أنس بن مَالك الْقشيرِي عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مثله، وَعند ابْن حزم صَحِيحا عَن ابْن عمر،**قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**صَلَاة السّفر رَكْعَتَانِ من ترك السّنة كفر**)* *،**وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *من صلى فِي السّفر أَرْبعا كمن صلى فِي الْحَضَر رَكْعَتَيْنِ، وَفِي** (**مُسْند السراج**)* *بِسَنَد جيد: عَن عَمْرو بن أُميَّة الضمرِي يرفعهُ**: (**إِن الله تَعَالَى وضع عَن الْمُسَافِر الصّيام وَنصف الصَّلَاة**)* *، وَهُوَ قَول عمر وَعلي وَابْن مَسْعُود وَجَابِر وَابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن عمر وَالثَّوْري، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم،**وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ**:* *إِن قَامَ إِلَى الثَّالِثَة ألغاها وَسجد للسَّهْو**.* *وَقَالَ الْحسن بن حَيّ**:* *إِذا صلى أَرْبعا مُتَعَمدا أَعَادَهَا إِذا كَانَ ذَلِك مِنْهُ الشَّيْء الْيَسِير، فَإِن طَال ذَلِك مِنْهُ وَكثر فِي سَفَره لم يعد،**وَقَالَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ**:* *من صلى أَرْبعا عمدا بئس مَا صنع، وقضيت عَنهُ**.* *ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *لَا أَبَا لَك، أَتَرَى أَصْحَاب مُحَمَّد صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تركوها لِأَنَّهَا ثقلت عَلَيْهِم؟**وَقَالَ الْأَثْرَم**:* *قلت لِأَحْمَد: الرجل يُصَلِّي أَرْبعا فِي السّفر؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا، مَا يُعجبنِي**.* *وَقَالَ الْبَغَوِيّ**:* *قَالَ الشَّافِعِي: هَذَا قَول أَكثر الْعلمَاء**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *الأولى الْقصر ليخرج من الْخلاف**.* *وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *الْعَمَل على مَا فعله النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.**وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *فَإِن قلت: هَذَا الحَدِيث دَلِيل صَرِيح للحنفية فِي وجوب الْقصر؟**قلت**:* *لَا دلَالَة لَهُم فِيهِ، لِأَنَّهُ لَو كَانَ الحَدِيث مجْرى على ظَاهِرَة لما جَازَ لعَائِشَة إِتْمَامهَا،**ثمَّ إِنَّه خبر وَاحِد لَا يُعَارض لفظ الْقُرْآن وَهُوَ**: {**أَن تقصرُوا من الصَّلَاة**} (**النِّسَاء: 101**) .* *الصَّرِيح فِي أَنَّهَا كَانَت فِي الأَصْل زَائِدَة عَلَيْهِ، إِذْ الْقصر مَعْنَاهُ التنقيص، ثمَّ إِن الحَدِيث عَام مَخْصُوص بالمغرب وبالصبح، وحجية الْعَام الْمُخَصّص مُخْتَلف فِيهَا، ثمَّ إِن راوية الحَدِيث عَائِشَة قد خَالَفت رِوَايَتهَا،**وَإِذا خَالف الرَّاوِي رِوَايَته لَا يجب الْعَمَل بروايته**...........**(7/134)**روى النَّسَائِيّ من رِوَايَة الْعَلَاء بن زُهَيْر عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن ابْن الْأسود** (**عَن عَائِشَة أَنَّهَا، اعْتَمَرت مَعَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**من الْمَدِينَة إِلَى مَكَّة حَتَّى إِذا قدمت مَكَّة قَالَت**:* *يَا رَسُول الله بِأبي أَنْت وَأمي: قصرت فأتممت، وَأَفْطَرت فَصمت،**قَالَ**:* *أَحْسَنت يَا عَائِشَة، وَمَا عَابَ عَليّ**) .* *انْتهى**.* *قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *وَهُوَ إِسْنَاد صَحِيح مَوْصُول، فَهَذَا يدل على أَن الْقصر غير وَاجِب، إِذْ لَو كَانَ وَاجِبا لأنكر النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، على عَائِشَة فِي إِتْمَامهَا**.* *قلت**:* *قد اخْتلف فِيهِ على الْعَلَاء بن زُهَيْر، فَرَوَاهُ أَبُو نعيم عَنهُ هَكَذَا، وَرَوَاهُ مُحَمَّد بن يُوسُف الْفرْيَابِيّ عَن الْعَلَاء بن زُهَيْر عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن الْأسود عَن عَائِشَة، فعلى هَذَا الْإِسْنَاد غير مَوْصُول. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي** (**الْخُلَاصَة**) :* *هَذِه اللَّفْظَة مشكلة، فَإِن الْمَعْرُوف أَنه، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لم يعْتَمر إلاّ أَربع عمر، كُلهنَّ فِي ذِي الْقعدَة**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى الْبَزَّار من رِوَايَة الْمُغيرَة بن زِيَاد عَن عَائِشَة أَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، كَانَ يُسَافر فَيتم الصَّلَاة وَيقصر، وَرَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ،**وَقَالَ**:* *هَذَا إِسْنَاد صَحِيح، وَوَافَقَهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ على صِحَة إِسْنَاده**.* *قلت**:* *كَيفَ يحكم بِصِحَّتِهِ وَقد قَالَ أَحْمد: الْمُغيرَة بن زِيَاد مُنكر الحَدِيث أَحَادِيثه مَنَاكِير؟**وَقَالَ أَبُو حَاتِم وَأَبُو زرْعَة**:* *شيخ لَا يحْتَج بحَديثه؟ وَأدْخلهُ البُخَارِيّ فِي كتاب الضُّعَفَاء**.......**(7/134)**وَعَادَة الْبَيْهَقِيّ التَّصْحِيح عِنْد الِاحْتِجَاج لإمامه والتضعيف عِنْد الِاحْتِجَاج لغيره**.**....**(7/136)**وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين،**رَحمَه الله**:* *بَلغنِي إِن الْملك الْكَامِل سَأَلَ الْحَافِظ أَبَا الْخطاب بن دحْيَة عَن الْمغرب: هَل تقصر فِي السّفر؟ فَأَجَابَهُ بِأَنَّهَا تقصر إِلَى ركعين، فَأنْكر عَلَيْهِ ذَلِك. فروى حَدِيثا بِسَنَدِهِ فِيهِ قصر الْمغرب إِلَى رَكْعَتَيْنِ، وَنسب إِلَى أَنه اختلقه، فَالله أعلم هَل يَصح وُقُوعه فِي ذَلِك؟ وَمَا أَظُنهُ يَقع فِي مثل هَذَا، إلاَّ أَنه اتهمَ**.* *قَالَ الضياء الْمَقْدِسِي**:* *لم يُعجبنِي حَاله، كَانَ كثير الوقيعة فِي الْأَئِمَّة، قَالَ ابْن وَاصل، قَاضِي حمان. . كَانَ ابْن دحْيَة مَعَ فرط مَعْرفَته بِالْحَدِيثِ وَحفظه الْكثير لَهُ مُتَّهمًا بالمجازفة فِي النَّقْل،**وَقَالَ ابْن نقطة**:* *كَانَ مَوْصُوفا بالمعرفة وَالْفضل إلاّ أَنه كَانَ يَدعِي أَشْيَاء لَا حَقِيقَة لَهَا. وَذكره الذَّهَبِيّ فِي** (**الْمِيزَان**)* *فَقَالَ: مُتَّهم فِي نَقله، مَعَ أَنه كَانَ من أوعية الْعلم، دخل فِيمَا لَا يعنيه**.......**(7/138)**وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *وَالْعَمَل عَلَيْهِ عِنْد عَامَّة أهل الْعلم، لَا نعلم بَينهم اخْتِلَافا،**لَا يرَوْنَ بَأْسا أَن يُصَلِّي الرجل على رَاحِلَته تَطَوّعا حَيْثُ مَا كَانَ وَجهه إِلَى الْقبْلَة أَو غَيرهَا قلت**:* *هَذَا بِالْإِجْمَاع فِي السّفر،**وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الْحَضَر**:* *فجوزه أَبُو يُوسُف وَأَبُو سعيد الْإِصْطَخْرِي من الشَّافِعِيَّة وَأهل الظَّاهِر،**وَعَن بعض الشَّافِعِيَّة**:* *يجوز التَّنَفُّل على الدَّابَّة فِي الْحَضَر لَكِن مَعَ اسْتِقْبَال الْقبْلَة فِي جَمِيع الصَّلَاة،**وَفِي وَجه آخر**:* *يجوز للراكب دون الْمَاشِي، وَاسْتدلَّ أَبُو يُوسُف وَمن ذكرنَا مَعَه من جَوَاز التَّنَفُّل على الدَّابَّة فِي الْحَضَر بِعُمُوم حَدِيث الْبَاب، لِأَنَّهُ لم يُصَرح فِيهِ بِذكر السّفر، وَمنع أَبُو حنيفَة وَمُحَمّد من ذَلِك فِي الْحَضَر،**واحتجا على ذَلِك بِحَدِيث ابْن عمر الْآتِي فِي**:* *بَاب الْإِيمَاء على الدَّابَّة، عقيب هَذَا الْبَاب، لِأَن السّفر فِيهِ مَذْكُور،**وَفِي إِحْدَى رِوَايَات مُسلم**: (**كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يُصَلِّي وَهُوَ مقبل من مَكَّة إِلَى الْمَدِينَة على رَاحِلَته حَيْثُ كَانَ وَجهه**)**........**(7/139)**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *يُوتر الْمَرْء قَائِما وَقَاعِدا لغير عذر إِن شَاءَ وعَلى دَابَّته،**وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا**:* *لَا يجوز الْوتر على الرَّاحِلَة، وَلَا يجوز إلاّ على الأَرْض كَمَا فِي الْفَرَائِض، وَبِه قَالَ مُحَمَّد بن سِيرِين وَعُرْوَة ابْن الزبير وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ، ويروى ذَلِك عَن عمر بن الْخطاب وَابْنه عبد الله فِي رِوَايَة،**وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِمَا رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *حَدثنَا يزِيد بن سِنَان،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا أَبُو عَاصِم: قَالَ: حَدثنَا حَنْظَلَة بن أبي سُفْيَان عَن نَافِع** (**عَن ابْن عمر: أَنه كَانَ يُصَلِّي على رَاحِلَته ويوتر بِالْأَرْضِ، وَيَزْعُم أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَذَلِك كَانَ يفعل**)* *وَإِسْنَاده صَحِيح، وَيزِيد بن سِنَان شيخ النَّسَائِيّ أَيْضا، وَأَبُو عَاصِم النَّبِيل شيخ البُخَارِيّ، وحَنْظَلَة روى لَهُ الْجَمَاعَة، فَهَذَا يُعَارض حَدِيث الْبَاب وَأَمْثَاله، وَيُؤَيّد هَذَا مَا روى عَن ابْن عمر من غير هَذَا الْوَجْه من فعله،**رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *حدثما أَبُو بكرَة قَالَ حَدثنَا عُثْمَان بن عمر وَبكر بن بكار،**قَالَا**:* *حَدثنَا عمر بن ذَر** (**عَن مُجَاهِد: أَن ابْن عمر كَانَ يُصَلِّي فِي السّفر على بعيره أَيْنَمَا توجه بِهِ، فَإِذا كَانَ فِي السحر نزل فأوتر**)* *، وَإِسْنَاده صَحِيح. وَأخرجه أَحْمد أَيْضا فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *من حَدِيث سعيد بن جُبَير**: (**ان ابْن عمر كَانَ يُصَلِّي على رَاحِلَته تَطَوّعا، فَإِذا أَرَادَ أَن يُوتر نزل فأوتر على الأَرْض**. .)* *، فَإِذا كَانَ الْأَمر كَذَلِك لَا يبْقى لأهل الْمقَالة الأولى حجَّة، وَلَا سِيمَا الرَّاوِي، إِذا فعل بِخِلَاف مَا روى، فَإِنَّهُ يدل على سُقُوط مَا روى**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *صَلَاة ابْن عمر الْوتر على الأَرْض لَا تَسْتَلْزِم عدم جَوَازه عِنْده على الرَّاحِلَة. لِأَنَّهُ يجوز لَهُ أَن يفعل ذَلِك، وَله أَن يُوتر على الرَّاحِلَة**.* *قلت**:* *يجوز أَن يكون مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن عمر عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من وتره على الرَّاحِلَة قبل أَن يحكم أَمر الْوتر ويغلظ شَأْنه، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ أَولا كَسَائِر التطوعات، ثمَّ أكد بعد ذَلِك فنسخ**.* *قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *فَمن هَذِه الْجِهَة ثَبت نسخ الْوتر على الرَّاحِلَة، وَكَانَ مَا فعله ابْن عمر من وتره على الرَّاحِلَة قبل علمه بالنسخ، ثمَّ لما علمه رَجَعَ إِلَيْهِ وَترك الْوتر على الرَّاحِلَة، وَيجوز أَن يكون الْوتر عِنْده كالتطوع، فَلهُ أَن يُصَلِّي على الرَّاحِلَة وعَلى الأَرْض**.* *......**(7/139)**الحَدِيث رَوَاهُ ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**إِنَّه قَالَ**:* *سَمِعت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول**: (**ثَلَاث هن على فَرَائض وَهن لكم تطوع: الْوتر والنحر وركعتا الْفجْر**)* *، رَوَاهُ أَحْمد فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *وَالْحَاكِم فِي** (**مُسْتَدْركه**)* *وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ،**وَلَفظ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**: (**رَكعَتَا الضُّحَى**)* *بدل: (رَكْعَتي**الْفجْر) وَفِي إِسْنَاده أَبُو جناب الْكَلْبِيّ،**واسْمه**:* *يحيى بن أبي حَيَّة، وَهُوَ ضَعِيف. وَلما رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم سكت عَلَيْهِ، وَلَئِن سلمنَا صِحَّته وخصوصية النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِوُجُوبِهِ فَالْوَاجِب لَا يُؤدى على الرَّاحِلَة، وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون فعله على الرَّاحِلَة من بَاب الخصوصية أَيْضا،**وَقَوله**:* *لَا يُسلمهُ الْجُمْهُور، وَكَلَام لَا طائل تَحْتَهُ، لِأَن الِاصْطِلَاح لَا يُنَازع فِيهِ،**وَقَوله**:* *وَلَا يَقْتَضِيهِ الشَّرْع، أبعد من ذَلِك، لِأَنَّهُ لم يبين مَا المُرَاد من اقْتِضَاء الشَّرْع، وَعدم اقتضائه**.........**(7/142)**لما فرغ خَالِد، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**من وقْعَة الْيَمَامَة أرْسلهُ أَبُو بكر إِلَى الْعرَاق فَفتح فِي الْعرَاق فتوحات مِنْهَا**:* *الْحيرَة والأيلة والأنبار وَغَيرهَا، وَلما انْتقل خَالِد بالأنبار استناب عَلَيْهَا الزبْرِقَان بن بدر وَقصد هُوَ عين التَّمْر، وَبهَا يَوْمئِذٍ مهْرَان بن بهْرَام فِي جمع عَظِيم من الْعَرَب، وَعَلَيْهِم عفة بن أبي عفة، فَتلقى خَالِدا فَكَسرهُ خَالِد وَانْهَزَمَ جَيش عفة من غير قتال، وَلما بلغ ذَلِك مهْرَان نزل من الْحصن وهرب وَتَركه، وَرجعت قلال نَصَارَى الْأَعْرَاب إِلَى الْحصن فدخلوه واحتموا بِهِ، فَجَاءَهُمْ خَالِد فأحاط بهم وحاصرهم أَشد الْحصار، فآخر الْأَمر سَأَلُوا الصُّلْح فَأبى خَالِد إلاَّ أَن ينزلُوا على حكمه، فنزلوا على حكمه فجعلهم فِي السلَاسِل وتسلم الْحصن، فَضرب عنق عفة وَمن كَانَ أسر مَعَه وَالَّذين نزلُوا على حكمه أَيْضا أَجْمَعِينَ، وغنم جَمِيع مَا كَانَ فِي الْحصن، وَوجد فِي الْكَنِيسَة الَّتِي بِهِ أَرْبَعِينَ غُلَاما يتعلمون الْإِنْجِيل وَعَلَيْهِم بَاب مغلق،**فَكَسرهُ خَالِد وفرقهم فِي الْأُمَرَاء فَكَانَ فيهم**:* *حمْرَان، صَار إِلَى عُثْمَان بن عَفَّان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**وَمِنْهُم**:* *سِيرِين وَالِد مُحَمَّد بن سِيرِين أَخذه أنس بن مَالك وَجَمَاعَة آخَرُونَ من الموَالِي إِلَى آخَرين من الْمَشَاهِير أَرَادَ الله بهم وبذراريهم خيرا**.* *.........**(7/**144)**وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *اخْتلف أهل الْعلم بعد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَرَأى بعض أَصْحَاب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يتَطَوَّع الرجل فِي السّفر، وَبِه يَقُول أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق، وَلم تَرَ طَائِفَة من أهل الْعلم أَن يُصَلِّي قبلهَا وَلَا بعْدهَا،**وَمعنى**:* *من لم يتَطَوَّع فِي السّفر، قبُول الرُّخْصَة، وَمن تطوع فَلهُ فِي ذَلِك فضل كثير، وَقَول أَكثر أهل الْعلم يختارون التَّطَوُّع فِي السّفر. وَقَالَ السَّرخسِيّ فِي** (**الْمَبْسُوط**)* *والمرغيناني: لَا قصر فِي السّنَن، وَتَكَلَّمُوا فِي الْأَفْضَل،**قيل**:* *التّرْك ترخصا،**وَقيل**:* *الْفِعْل تقربا،**وَقَالَ الهندواني**:* *الْفِعْل أفضل فِي حَال النُّزُول وَالتّرْك فِي حَال السّير،**قَالَ هِشَام**:* *رَأَيْت مُحَمَّدًا كثيرا لَا يتَطَوَّع فِي السّفر قبل الظّهْر وَلَا بعْدهَا وَلَا يدع رَكْعَتي الْفجْر وَالْمغْرب، وَمَا رَأَيْته يتَطَوَّع قبل الْعَصْر وَلَا قبل الْعشَاء وَيُصلي الْعشَاء ثمَّ يُوتر**.**.......**(7/149)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *قَالَ الْجُمْهُور: الْمُسَافِر يجوز لَهُ الْجمع بَين الظّهْر وَالْعصر وَبَين الْمغرب وَالْعشَاء مُطلقًا. وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين**.* *وَفِي الْمَسْأَلَة سِتَّة أَقْوَال**:* *أَحدهَا: جَوَاز الْجمع مثل مَا قَالَه ابْن بطال،**وروى ذَلِك عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة مِنْهُم**:* *عَليّ بن أبي طَالب وَسعد بن أبي وَقاص وَسَعِيد بن زيد وَأُسَامَة بن زيد ومعاذ بن جبل وَأَبُو مُوسَى وَابْن عمر وَابْن عَبَّاس، وَبِه قَالَ جمَاعَة من التَّابِعين،**مِنْهُم**:* *عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح وطاووس وَمُجاهد وَعِكْرِمَة وَجَابِر بن زيد وَرَبِيعَة الرَّأْي وَأَبُو الزِّنَاد وَمُحَمّد بن الْمُنْكَدر وَصَفوَان بن سليم،**وَبِه قَالَ جمَاعَة من الْأَئِمَّة مِنْهُم**:* *سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَابْن الْمُنْذر،**وَمن الْمَالِكِيَّة**:* *أَشهب، وَحَكَاهُ ابْن قدامَة عَن مَالك أَيْضا،**وَالْمَشْهُور عَن مَالك**:* *تَخْصِيص الْجمع بجد السّير**.* *وَالْقَوْل الثَّانِي**:* *إِنَّمَا يجوز الْجمع إِذا جد بِهِ السّير، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن أُسَامَة بن زيد وَابْن عمر وَهُوَ قَول مَالك فِي الْمَشْهُور عَنهُ**.* *القَوْل الثَّالِث**:* *إِنَّه تجوز إِذا أَرَادَ قطع الطَّرِيق، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن حبيب من الْمَالِكِيَّة،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *وَأما قَول ابْن حبيب فَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي، لِأَن السّفر نَفسه إِنَّمَا هُوَ لقطع الطَّرِيق**.* *وَالْقَوْل الرَّابِع**:* *أَن الْجمع مَكْرُوه،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *إِنَّهَا رِوَايَة المصريين عَن مَالك**.* *وَالْقَوْل الْخَامِس**:* *أَنه يجوز جمع التَّأْخِير لَا جمع التَّقْدِيم، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَار ابْن حزم**.* *وَالْقَوْل السَّادِس**:* *أَنه لَا يجوز مُطلقًا بِسَبَب السّفر، وَإِنَّمَا يجوز بِعَرَفَة والمزدلفة، وَهُوَ قَول الْحسن وَابْن سِيرِين وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَالْأسود وَأبي حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه، وَهُوَ رِوَايَة ابْن الْقَاسِم عَن مَالك، وَاخْتَارَهُ فِي** (**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *وَذهب أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه إِلَى منع الْجمع فِي غير هذَيْن المكانين، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن مَسْعُود وَسعد بن أبي وَقاص فِيمَا ذكره ابْن شَدَّاد فِي كِتَابه** (**دَلَائِل الْأَحْكَام**)* *وَابْن عمر فِي رِوَايَة أبي دَاوُد وَابْن سِيرِين وَجَابِر بن زيد وَمَكْحُول وَعَمْرو بن دِينَار وَالثَّوْري وَالْأسود وَأَصْحَابه وَعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَسَالم وَاللَّيْث بن سعد،**..........**(7/151)**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ فِي الرَّد على تَأْوِيل أَصْحَابنَا**:* *إِن الْجمع رخصَة، فَلَو كَانَ على مَا ذَكرُوهُ لَكَانَ أعظم ضيقا من الْإِتْيَان بِكُل صَلَاة فِي وَقتهَا، لِأَن أَوَائِل الْأَوْقَات وأواخرها مِمَّا لَا يُدْرِكهُ أَكثر الْخَاصَّة فضلا عَن الْعَامَّة،**وَقَالَ ابْن قدامَة**:* *أَن حمل الْجمع بَين الصَّلَاتَيْنِ على الْجمع الصُّورِي فَاسد لوَجْهَيْنِ: أَحدهمَا: أَنه جَاءَ الْخَبَر صَرِيحًا فِي أَنه كَانَ يجمعهما فِي وَقت**إِحْدَاهمَا،**وَالثَّانِي**:* *أَن الْجمع رخصَة، فَلَو كَانَ على مَا ذَكرُوهُ لَكَانَ أَشد ضيقا وَأعظم حرجا من الْإِتْيَان بِكُل صَلَاة فِي وَقتهَا،**قَالَ**:* *وَلَو كَانَ الْجمع هَكَذَا لجَاز الْجمع بَين الْعَصْر وَالْمغْرب، وَبَين الْعشَاء وَالصُّبْح**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَلَا خلاف بَين الْأمة فِي تَحْرِيم ذَلِك**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَالْعَمَل بالْخبر على الْوَجْه السَّابِق مِنْهُ إِلَى الْفَهم أولى من هَذَا التَّكَلُّف الَّذِي يصان كَلَام رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، من حمله عَلَيْهِ**.* *قلت**:* *سلمنَا أَن الْجمع رخصَة، وَلَكِن حملناه على الْجمع الصُّورِي حَتَّى لَا يُعَارض الْخَبَر الْوَاحِد الْآيَة القطعية،**وَهُوَ قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**حَافظُوا على الصَّلَوَات**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 832**) .* *أَي**:* *أدوها فِي أَوْقَاتهَا،**وَقَالَ الله تَعَالَى**: {**إِن الصَّلَاة كَانَت على الْمُؤمنِينَ كتابا موقوتا**} (**النِّسَاء: 301**) .* *أَي**:* *فرضا موقوتا، وَمَا قُلْنَاهُ هُوَ الْعَمَل بِالْآيَةِ وَالْخَبَر، وَمَا قَالُوهُ يُؤَدِّي إِلَى ترك الْعَمَل بِالْآيَةِ ويلزمهم على مَا قَالُوا من الْجمع الْمَعْنَوِيّ رخصَة أَن يجمعوا لعذر الْمَطَر أَو الْخَوْف فِي الْحَضَر، وَمَعَ هَذَا لم يجوزوا ذَلِك، وَأولُوا حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا**: (**جمع رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الظّهْر وَالْعصر وَالْمغْرب وَالْعشَاء بِالْمَدِينَةِ من غير خوف وَلَا مطر**)* *، الحَدِيث، بتأويلات مَرْدُودَة، وَفِيمَا ذَهَبْنَا إِلَيْهِ الْعَمَل بِالْكتاب، وَبِكُل حَدِيث جَاءَ فِي هَذَا الْبَاب من غير حَاجَة إِلَى تأويلات،**وَأما قَول الْخطابِيّ**:* *لِأَن أَوَائِل الْأَوْقَات. . إِلَى آخِره، غير مُسلم، لِأَن الصَّلَاة من أعظم أُمُور الدّين فالمسلم الْكَامِل كَيفَ يخفى عَلَيْهِ أُمُور مَا يتَعَلَّق بأعظم أُمُور دينه؟ وَيرد على ابْن قدامَة أَيْضا بِمَا ذكرنَا، وَقِيَاسه على الْجمع بَين الْعَصْر وَالْمغْرب، وَبَين الْعشَاء وَالصُّبْح بَاطِل لَا وَجه لَهُ أصلا لعدم وجود الْمُلَازمَة، وَلَيْسَ فِيمَا قُلْنَا ترك صون كَلَام الرَّسُول، بل فِيمَا قُلْنَا صون كَلَامه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لأجل مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن مَسْعُود، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وللتوفيق بَين الْأَحَادِيث الَّتِي ظَاهرهَا يتعارض، فَافْهَم**.**.....**(7/155)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *اخْتلفُوا فِي وَقت الْجمع،**فَقَالَ الْجُمْهُور**:* *إِن شَاءَ جمع بَينهمَا فِي وَقت الأولى، وَإِن شَاءَ جمع فِي وَقت الْآخِرَة،**ثمَّ نقل قَول أبي حنيفَة ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَهَذَا قَول بِخِلَاف الْآثَار**.* *قُلْنَا**:* *قد ذكرنَا أَن فِي هَذَا الْبَاب سِتَّة أَقْوَال قد بيناها، وَأَبُو حنيفَة قطّ مَا خَالف الْآثَار، فَإِنَّهُ احْتج فِيمَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ بِالْكتاب وَالسّنة وَالْقِيَاس، وَحمل أَحَادِيث الْجمع على الْجمع الْمَعْنَوِيّ. فَفِيمَا قَالَه عمل بِجَمِيعِ الْآثَار، وَفِيمَا قَالَه ابْن بطال وَمن رأى الْجمع الصُّورِي إهمال للْبَعْض، مَعَ أَنه فِيمَا نقل عَن الْجُمْهُور مُخَالفَة للْحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور، وَهُوَ ظَاهر**.**...........**(7/158)**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *وَأما قَوْله**: (**وَمن صلى نَائِما فَلهُ نصف أجر الْقَاعِد**)* *، فَإِنِّي لَا أعلم أَنِّي سمعته إلاّ فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَلَا أحفظ من أحد من أهل الْعلم أَنه رخص فِي صَلَاة التَّطَوُّع نَائِما، كَمَا رخصوا فِيهَا قَاعِدا، فَإِن صحت هَذِه اللَّفْظَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلم يكن من كَلَام بعض الروَاة أدرجه فِي الحَدِيث وقاسه على صَلَاة الْقَاعِد أَو اعْتَبرهُ بِصَلَاة الْمَرِيض نَائِما إِذا لم يقدر على الْقعُود، فَإِن التَّطَوُّع مُضْطَجعا للقادر على الْقعُود جَائِز، كَمَا يجوز أَيْضا للْمُسَافِر إِذا تطوع على رَاحِلَته، فَأَما من جِهَة الْقيَاس فَلَا يجوز لَهُ أَن يُصَلِّي مُضْطَجعا، كَمَا يجوز لَهُ أَن يُصَلِّي قَاعِدا، لِأَن الْقعُود شكل من أشكال الصَّلَاة وَلَيْسَ الِاضْطِجَاع فِي شَيْء من أشكال الصَّلَاة،**قَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين**:* *أما نفي الْخطابِيّ وَابْن بطال للْخلاف فِي صِحَة التَّطَوُّع مُضْطَجعا للقادر فمردود،**فَإِن فِي مَذْهَبنَا وَجْهَيْن**:* *الْأَصَح مِنْهُمَا الصِّحَّة، وَعند الْمَالِكِيَّة فِيهِ ثَلَاثَة أوجه حَكَاهَا القَاضِي عِيَاض فِي** (**الْإِكْمَال**) :* *أَحدهَا الْجَوَاز مُطلقًا فِي الاضطراار، وَالِاخْتِيَار للصحيح وَالْمَرِيض لظَاهِر الحَدِيث، وَهُوَ الَّذِي صدر بِهِ القَاضِي كَلَامه**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *مَنعه مُطلقًا لَهما، إِذْ لَيْسَ فِي هَيْئَة الصَّلَاة**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *إِجَازَته لعدم قُوَّة الْمَرِيض فَقَط،**وَقد روى التِّرْمِذِيّ بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ جَوَازه حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن بشار حَدثنَا ابْن أبي عدي عَن أَشْعَث بن عبد الْملك** (**عَن الْحسن،**قَالَ**:* *إِن شَاءَ الرجل صلى صَلَاة التَّطَوُّع قَائِما أَو جَالِسا أَو مُضْطَجعا**)* *فَكيف يَدعِي مَعَ هَذَا الْخلاف الْقَدِيم والْحَدِيث الِاتِّفَاق؟**وَأما مَا ادَّعَاهُ ابْن بطال عَن النَّسَائِيّ من أَنه صحفه فَقَالَ**:* *نَائِما،**وَإِنَّمَا الرِّوَايَة**:* *بإيماء، على الْجَار وَالْمَجْرُور،**فَلَعَلَّ التَّصْحِيف من ابْن بطال**:* *وَإِنَّمَا أَلْجَأَهُ إِلَى ذَلِك حمل قَوْله**: (**نَائِما**)* *على النّوم حَقِيقَة الَّذِي أَمر الْمُصَلِّي إِذا وجده أَن يقطع الصَّلَاة، وَلَيْسَ المُرَاد هَهُنَا إلاّ الِاضْطِجَاع لمشابهته لهيئة النَّائِم،**وَحكى القَاضِي عِيَاض فِي الْإِكْمَال**) :* *أَن فِي بعض الرِّوَايَات: مُضْطَجعا،**مَكَان**:* *نَائِما، وَبِه فسره أَحْمد بن خَالِد الْوَهْبِي،**فَقَالَ**:* *نَائِما،**يَعْنِي**:* *مُضْطَجعا**.* *وَقَالَ شَيخنَا**:* *وَبِه فسره البُخَارِيّ فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *فَقَالَ،**بعد إِيرَاده للْحَدِيث**:* *قَالَ أَبُو عبد الله: نَائِما عِنْدِي مُضْطَجعا،**وَقَالَ أَيْضا**:* *وَقد بوب عَلَيْهِ النَّسَائِيّ: فضل صَلَاة الْقَاعِد على النَّائِم،**وَلم أر فِيهِ**:* *بَاب صَلَاة النَّائِم، كَمَا نَقله ابْن بطال**.**
...........**(7/159)**فِي حَدِيث عمرَان حجَّة على أبي حنيفَة من أَنه إِذا عجز عَن الْقعُود سَقَطت الصَّلَاة، حَكَاهُ الْغَزالِيّ عَن أبي حنيفَة فِي** (**الْوَسِيط**)* *قلت: هَذَا لم يَصح وَلم ينْقل هَذَا أحد من أَصْحَابنَا عَن أبي حنيفَة،**وَلِهَذَا قَالَ لرافعي**:* *لَكِن هَذَا النَّقْل لَا يكَاد يلفي فِي كتبهمْ وَلَا فِي كتب أَصْحَابنَا، وَإِنَّمَا الثَّابِت عَن أبي حنيفَة إِسْقَاط الصَّلَاة إِذا عجز عَن الْإِيمَاء بِالرَّأْسِ،**وَاسْتدلَّ بِحَدِيث عمرَان من قَالَ**:* *لَا ينْتَقل الْمَرِيض بعد الْعَجز عَن الصَّلَاة على الْجنب والإيماء بِالرَّأْسِ إِلَى فرض آخر من الْإِيمَاء بالطرف، وَحكي ذَلِك عَن أبي حنيفَة وَمَالك إلاّ أَنَّهُمَا اخْتلفَا،**فَأَبُو حنيفَة يَقُول**:* *يقْضِي بعد الْبُرْء،**وَمَالك يَقُول**:* *لَا قَضَاء عَلَيْهِ. وَحكى صَاحب** (**الْبَيَان**)* *عَن بعض الشَّافِعِيَّة وَجها مثل مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة وَقَالَ جُمْهُور الشَّافِعِيَّة: إِن عجز عَن الْإِشَارَة بِالرَّأْسِ أَوْمَأ بطرفه، فَإِن لم يقدر على تَحْرِيك الأجفان أجْرى أَفعَال الصَّلَاة على لِسَانه، فَإِن اعتقل لِسَانه أجْرى الْقُرْآن والأذكار على قلبه، وَمَا دَامَ عَاقِلا لَا تسْقط عَنهُ الصَّلَاة،**وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *وَقَالَ سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث**: (**من صلى جَالِسا فَلهُ نصف أجر الْقَائِم**) .* *قَالَ**:* *هَذَا للصحيح وَلمن لَيْسَ لَهُ عذر، فَأَما من كَانَ لَهُ عذر من مرض أَو غَيره فصلى جَالِسا فَلهُ مثل أجر الْقَائِم،**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *إِذا صلى قَاعِدا صَلَاة النَّفْل مَعَ الْقُدْرَة على الْقيام فَهَذَا لَهُ نصف ثَوَاب الْقَائِم، وَأما إِذا صلى النَّفْل قَاعِدا لعَجزه عَن الْقيام فَلَا ينقص ثَوَابه، بل يكون ثَوَابه كثوابه قَائِما، وَأما الْفَرْض فَإِن صلَاته قَاعِدا مَعَ الْقُدْرَة على الْقيام لَا تصح، فضلا عَن الثَّوَاب. وَإِن صلى قَاعِدا لعَجزه عَن الْقيام أَو مُضْطَجعا لعَجزه عَن الْقعُود، فثوابه كثوابه قَائِما لَا ينقص**............**(7/165)**وَذكر ابْن بطال عَن الْبَعْض**:* *إِنَّمَا خص سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لِأَنَّهَا كَانَت فَرِيضَة عَلَيْهِ، وَلغيره تطوع،**وَمِنْهُم من قَالَ**:* *بِأَن صَلَاة اللَّيْل كَانَت وَاجِبَة، ثمَّ نسخت فَصَارَت نَافِلَة،**أَي**:* *تَطَوّعا. وَذكر فِي كَونهَا نَافِلَة أَن الله تَعَالَى غفر لَهُ من ذنُوبه مَا تقدم وَمَا تَأَخّر، فَكل طَاعَة يَأْتِي بهَا سوى الْمَكْتُوبَة تكون زِيَادَة فِي كَثْرَة الثَّوَاب فَلهَذَا سمي نَافِلَة بِخِلَاف الْأمة فَإِن لَهُم ذنوبا محتاجة إِلَى الْكَفَّارَات، فَثَبت أَن هَذِه الطَّاعَات إِنَّمَا تكون زَوَائِد ونوافل فِي حق سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا فِي حق غَيره،**وَأما الَّذين قَالُوا**:* *إِن صَلَاة اللَّيْل كَانَت وَاجِبَة عَلَيْهِ قَالُوا: معنى كَونهَا نَافِلَة على التَّخْصِيص أَي: أَنَّهَا فَرِيضَة لَك زَائِدَة على الصَّلَوَات الْخمس، خصصت بهَا من بَين أمتك وَذكر بعض السّلف أَنه يجب على الْأمة قيام اللَّيْل مَا يَقع عَلَيْهِ الِاسْم، وَلَو قدر حلب شَاة،**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وَهَذَا غلط ومردود، وَقيام اللَّيْل أَمر مَنْدُوب إِلَيْهِ وَسنة متأكدة. قَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة فِي** (**صَحِيح مُسلم**) : (**أفضل الصَّلَاة بعد الْمَكْتُوبَة صَلَاة اللَّيْل، فَإِن قسمت اللَّيْل نِصْفَيْنِ فالنصف الآخر أفضل. وَإِن قسمته أَثلَاثًا. فالأوسط أفضلهَا**) .* *وَأفضل مِنْهُ صَلَاة السُّدس الرَّابِع وَالْخَامِس لحَدِيث ابْن عَمْرو فِي صَلَاة دَاوُد صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَيكرهُ أَن يقوم كل اللَّيْل لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لعبد الله بن عمر،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا**: (**بَلغنِي أَنَّك تقوم اللَّيْل؟**قلت**:* *نعم،**قَالَ**:* *لكني أُصَلِّي وأنام، فَمن رغب عَن سنتي فَلَيْسَ مني**)* *.......**(7/170)**قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ إِنَّمَا فسر الشَّارِع من رُؤْيا عبد الله بِمَا هُوَ ممدوح لِأَنَّهُ عرض على النَّار ثمَّ عوفي مِنْهَا وَقيل لَهُ لَا روع عَلَيْك وَذَلِكَ لصلاحه غير أَنه لم يكن يقوم من اللَّيْل فَحصل لعبد الله من ذَلِك تَنْبِيه على أَن قيام اللَّيْل مِمَّا يَتَّقِي بِهِ النَّار والدنو**مِنْهَا فَلذَلِك لم يتْرك قيام اللَّيْل بعد ذَلِك وَقَالَ الْمُهلب السِّرّ فِي ذَلِك كَون عبد الله كَانَ ينَام فِي الْمَسْجِد وَمن حق الْمَسْجِد أَن يتعبد فِيهِ فنبه على ذَلِك بالتخويف بالنَّار قَوْله** "* *لَو كَانَ يُصَلِّي** "* *كلمة لَو لِلتَّمَنِّي لَا للشّرط وَلذَلِك لم يذكر لَهَا جَوَاب**.**............**(7/170)**كَرَاهَة كَثْرَة النّوم بِاللَّيْلِ وروى سعيد عَن يُوسُف بن مُحَمَّد بن الْمُنْكَدر عَن أَبِيه عَن جَابر مَرْفُوعا** "* *قَالَت أم سُلَيْمَان لِسُلَيْمَان يَا بني لَا تكْثر النّوم بِاللَّيْلِ فَإِن كَثْرَة النّوم بِاللَّيْلِ تدع الرجل فَقِيرا يَوْم الْقِيَامَة** "* *وَالله أعلم بِحَقِيقَة الْحَال**–**..........**(7/172)**الْمَرْأَة الْمَذْكُورَة فِي الْأَحَادِيث الْمَذْكُورَة مُخْتَلف فِيهَا،**فَفِي رِوَايَة الْحَاكِم**:* *امْرَأَة أبي لَهب، وَهِي أم جميل العوراء بنت حَرْب بن أُميَّة بن عبد شمس بن عبد منَاف، وَهِي أُخْت أبي سُفْيَان بن حَرْب،**وَقيل**:* *امْرَأَة من أَهله أَو من قومه**.* *قلت**:* *لَا شكّ أَن أم جميلَة من قومه لِأَنَّهَا من بني عبد منَاف،**وَفِي رِوَايَة سنيد بن دَاوُد**:* *إِنَّهَا عَائِشَة، وَقد غلط سنيد فِيهِ، وَفِي رِوَايَة الطَّبَرِيّ عَن أبي كريب عَن وَكِيع،**فَقَالَ فِيهِ**:* *قَالَت خَدِيجَة. وَكَذَلِكَ أخرجه ابْن أبي حَاتِم، وَقد أنكر ذَلِك، لِأَن خَدِيجَة قَوِيَّة الْإِيمَان فَلَا يَلِيق نِسْبَة هَذَا القَوْل إِلَيْهَا وَإِن كَانَ رَوَاهُ إِسْمَاعِيل القَاضِي فِي** (**أَحْكَامه**)* *بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح، وَكَذَلِكَ رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرِيّ فِي** (**تَفْسِيره**)* *وَأَبُو دَاوُد فِي** (**أَعْلَام النُّبُوَّة**)* *لَهُ، كلهم من طَرِيق عبد الله بن شَدَّاد بن الْهَاد،**وَمَعَ هَذَا لَيْسَ فِي رِوَايَة وَاحِد مِنْهُم أَنَّهَا عبرت بقولِهَا**:* *شَيْطَانك، وَهَذِه لَفْظَة مستنكرة جدا، وَزعم أَبُو عبد الله مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ بن عَسْكَر أَن القائلة ذَاك إِحْدَى عماته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**ثمَّ الظَّاهِر أَن الْمَرْأَة الَّتِي قَالَت**:* *يَا مُحَمَّد} مَا أرى شَيْطَانك إلاّ قد تَركك؟**ير الْمَرْأَة الَّتِي قَالَت**:* *مَا أرى صَاحبك إلاّ قد أَبْطَأَ عَنْك؟**لِأَن هَذِه قَالَت**:* *يَا رَسُول الله،**وَتلك قَالَت**:* *يَا مُحَمَّد،**وَالَّتِي قَالَت**:* *شَيْطَانك قَالَت تهكما وشماتة،**وَالَّتِي قَالَت**:* *صَاحبك، قَالَت تأسفا وتوجعا**..........**(7/175)**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *هَذَا من عَائِشَة إِخْبَار عَمَّا عَلمته دون مَا لم تعلم، وَقد ثَبت أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى صَلَاة الضُّحَى يَوْم الْفَتْح، وَأوصى أَبَا ذَر وَأَبا هُرَيْرَة،**وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *أما قَوْلهَا: مَا سبح سبْحَة الضُّحَى قطّ، فَهُوَ أَن من علم من السّنَن علما خَاصّا يَأْخُذ عَنهُ بعض أهل الْعلم دون بعض، فَلَيْسَ لأحد من الصَّحَابَة إلاّ وَقد فَاتَهُ من الحَدِيث مَا أَحْصَاهُ غَيره، والإحاطة**متنعة، وَإِنَّمَا حصل الْمُتَأَخّرُون  َ علم ذَلِك مُنْذُ صَار الْعلم فِي الْكتب، وَالنَّبِيّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَا كَانَ يكون عِنْد عَائِشَة فِي وَقت الضُّحَى إِلَّا فِي نَادِر من الْأَوْقَات، فإمَّا مُسَافر أَو حَاضر فِي الْمَسْجِد أَو غَيره أَو عِنْد بعض نِسَائِهِ،**وَمَتى يَأْتِي يَوْمهَا بعد تِسْعَة**.......**(7/177)**أَن الْعلمَاء اخْتلفُوا فِيهَا هَل هِيَ سنة أَو تطوع مُبْتَدأ فَقَالَ الإِمَام حميد الدّين الضزيري رَحمَه الله نفس التَّرَاوِيح سنة وَأما أَدَاؤُهَا بِالْجَمَاعَة فمستحب وروى الْحسن عَن أبي حنيفَة أَن نفس التَّرَاوِيح سنة لَا يجوز تَركهَا وَقَالَ الصَّدْر الشَّهِيد هُوَ الصَّحِيح وَفِي جَوَامِع الْفِقْه التَّرَاوِيح سنة مُؤَكدَة وَالْجَمَاعَة فِيهَا وَاجِبَة وَفِي رَوْضَة الْحَنَفِيَّة وَالْجَمَاعَة فَضِيلَة وَفِي الذَّخِيرَة لنا عَن أَكثر الْمَشَايِخ أَن إِقَامَتهَا بِالْجَمَاعَة سنة على الْكِفَايَة الثَّانِي أَن عَددهَا عشرُون رَكْعَة وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد وَنَقله القَاضِي عَن جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء وَحكي أَن الْأسود بن يزِيد كَانَ يقوم بِأَرْبَعِينَ رَكْعَة ويوتر بِسبع وَعند مَالك سِتَّة وَثَلَاثُونَ رَكْعَة غير الْوتر وَاحْتج على ذَلِك بِعَمَل أهل الْمَدِينَة وَاحْتج أَصْحَابنَا وَالشَّافِعِيَّ  ة والحنابلة بِمَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح** "* *عَن السَّائِب بن يزِيد الصَّحَابِيّ قَالَ كَانُوا يقومُونَ على عهد عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ بِعشْرين رَكْعَة وعَلى عهد عُثْمَان وَعلي رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا مثله " وَفِي الْمُغنِي عَن عَليّ أَنه أَمر رجلا أَن يُصَلِّي بهم فِي رَمَضَان بِعشْرين رَكْعَة قَالَ وَهَذَا كالإجماع** (**فَإِن قلت**)* *قَالَ فِي الْمُوَطَّأ عَن يزِيد بن رُومَان قَالَ كَانَ النَّاس فِي زمن عمر يقومُونَ فِي رَمَضَان بِثَلَاث وَعشْرين رَكْعَة** (**قلت**)* *قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ وَالثَّلَاث هُوَ الْوتر وَيزِيد لم يدْرك عمر فَيكون مُنْقَطِعًا**........**(7/178)**قَالَ ابْن بطال. وَفِيه أَن قيام رَمَضَان سنة بِالْجَمَاعَة وَلَيْسَ كَمَا زَعمه بَعضهم أَنه سنة عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ وَقَالَ أَجمعُوا على أَنه لَا يجوز تَعْطِيل الْمَسَاجِد عَن قيام رَمَضَان فَهُوَ وَاجِب على الْكِفَايَة**.........**(7/185)**اخْتلف الْعلمَاء**:* *هَل الْأَفْضَل فِي صَلَاة التَّطَوُّع طول الْقيام أَو كَثْرَة الرُّكُوع وَالسُّجُود؟ فَذهب بَعضهم إِلَى أَن كَثْرَة الرُّكُوع وَالسُّجُود أفضل، وَاحْتَجُّوا**فِي ذَلِك بِمَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم عَن ثَوْبَان**:* *أفضل الْأَعْمَال كَثْرَة الرُّكُوع وَالسُّجُود، قَالَه النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلما سَأَلَهُ ربيعَة بن كَعْب مرافقته فِي الْجنَّة،**قَالَ**: (**أَعنِي على نَفسك بِكَثْرَة السُّجُود**)* *،**وَاحْتَجُّوا أَيْضا بِمَا رَوَاهُ ابْن مَاجَه من حَدِيث عبَادَة بن الصَّامِت أَنه سمع رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول**: (**مَا من عبد يسْجد لله سَجْدَة إلاَّ كتب الله، عز وَجل، لَهُ بهَا حَسَنَة ومحا عَنهُ بهَا سَيِّئَة، وَرفع لَهَا بهَا دَرَجَة، فاستكثروا من السُّجُود**) .* *وروى ابْن مَاجَه أَيْضا من حَدِيث كثير بن مرّة**: (**أَن أَبَا فَاطِمَة حَدثهُ،**قَالَ**:* *قلت: يَا رَسُول الله** {**أَخْبرنِي بِعَمَل أستقيم عَلَيْهِ وأعمله**}* *قَالَ: عَلَيْك بِالسُّجُود فَإنَّك لَا تسْجد لله سَجْدَة إلاَّ رفعك الله بهَا دَرَجَة وَحط عَنْك بهَا خَطِيئَة**)* *وَبِمَ**وَقَالَ أَشهب**: هُوَ أحب إِلَيّ لِكَثْرَة الْقِرَاءَة، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِحَدِيث الْبَاب، وَبِمَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم من حَدِيث جَابر: (سُئِلَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: أَي الصَّلَاة أفضل؟ قَالَ: طول الْقُنُوت) . وَأَرَادَ بِهِ طول الْقيام، وَبِمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث عبد الله بن حبش الْخَثْعَمِي: (إِن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سُئِلَ: أَي الصَّلَاة أفضل؟ فَقَالَ: طول الْقيام) . وَهَذَا يُفَسر قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (طول الْقُنُوت)**...........**(7/185)**ح**دَّثنا حَفْصُ بنُ عُمرَ قَالَ حدَّثنا خالِدُ بنُ عَبْدِ الله عنْ حُصَيْنٍ عَنْ أبِي وَائِلٍ عَنْ حُذَيْفَةَ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عنهُ أَن النبيَّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كانَ إذَا قامَ لِلتَّهَجُّدِ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ يَشُوصُ فاهُ بِالسِّوَاكِ**..**قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث لَا دخل لَهُ فِي الْبَاب لِأَن شوص الْفَم لَا يدل على طول الصَّلَاة**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَيُمكن أَن يكون ذَلِك من غلط النَّاسِخ، فَكَتبهُ فِي غير مَوْضِعه أَو أَن البُخَارِيّ أعجلته الْمنية عَن تَهْذِيب كِتَابه وتصفحه، وَله فِيهِ مَوَاضِع مثل هَذَا تدل على أَنه مَاتَ قبل تَحْرِير الْكتاب**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنِير**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يكون أَرَادَ أَن حُذَيْفَة روى قَالَ**: (**صليت مَعَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ذَات لَيْلَة فَافْتتحَ الْبَقَرَة،**فَقلت**:* *يرْكَع عِنْد الْمِائَة فَمضى،**فَقلت**:* *يُصَلِّي بهَا فِي رَكْعَة فَمضى**. .)* *الحَدِيث**.* *فَكَأَنَّهُ لما قَالَ**:* *يتهجد، وَذكر حَدِيثه فِي السِّوَاك، وَكَانَ يتَسَوَّك حِين يقوم من النّوم، وَلكُل صَلَاة فَفِيهِ إِشَارَة إِلَى طول الْقيام، أَو يحمل على أَن فِي الحَدِيث إِشَارَة من جِهَة أَن اسْتِعْمَال السِّوَاك حِينَئِذٍ يدل على مَا يُنَاسِبه من إِكْمَال الْهَيْئَة وَالتَّأَهُّب لِلْعِبَادَةِ، وَذَلِكَ دَلِيل على طول الْقيام، إِذْ النَّافِلَة المخففة لَا يتهيأ لَهَا هَذَا التهيؤ الْكَامِل**.**لت**:* *هَذِه كلهَا تعسفات لَا طائل تحتهَا، أما ابْن بطال فَإِنَّهُ لم يذكر شَيْئا مَا فِي تَوْجِيه وضع هَذَا الحَدِيث فِي هَذَا الْبَاب،**وَإِنَّمَا ذكر وَجْهَيْن**:* *أَحدهمَا: نِسْبَة هَذَا إِلَى الْغَلَط من النَّاسِخ، وَهَذَا بعيد، لِأَن النَّاسِخ لم يَأْتِ بِهَذَا الحَدِيث من عِنْده وَكتبه هُنَا**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *أَنه اعتذر من جِهَة البُخَارِيّ بِأَنَّهُ لم يدْرك تحريره، وَفِيه نوع نِسْبَة إِلَى التَّقْصِير، وَأما كَلَام ابْن الْمُنِير فَإِنَّهُ لَا يجدي شَيْئا فِي تَوْجِيه هَذَا الْموضع، لِأَن حَاصِل مَا ذكره من الطول هُوَ الْخَارِج عَن مَاهِيَّة الصَّلَاة، وَلَيْسَ المُرَاد من التَّرْجَمَة مُطلق الطول، وَإِنَّمَا المُرَاد هُوَ الطول الْكَائِن فِي هَيْئَة الصَّلَاة،**وَأما الْقَائِل الَّذِي وَجه بقوله**:* *أَرَادَ بِهَذَا الحَدِيث استحضار حَدِيث حُذَيْفَة، فَإِنَّهُ تَوْجِيه بعيد، لِأَن استحضار حَدِيث أَجْنَبِي بِالْوَجْهِ الَّذِي ذكره لَا يدل على الْمُطَابقَة، وَأما كَلَام بَعضهم، فاحتمال بعيد، لِأَن تبييض التَّرْجَمَة لحَدِيث حُذَيْفَة لَا وَجه لَهُ أصلا لعدم الْمُنَاسبَة، وَلَكِن يُمكن أَن يعْتَذر عَن البُخَارِيّ فِي وَضعه هَذَا الحَدِيث هُنَا بِوَجْه مِمَّا يسْتَأْنس بِهِ، وَهُوَ أَن التَّرْجَمَة فِي طول الْقيام فِي صَلَاة اللَّيْل وَحَدِيث حُذَيْفَة فِيهِ الْقيام للتهجد، والتهجد فِي اللَّيْل غَالِبا يكون بطول الصَّلَاة، وَطول الصَّلَاة غَالِبا يكون بطول الْقيام، فِيهَا وَإِن كَانَ يَقع أَيْضا بطول الرُّكُوع وَالسُّجُود**.**

**.......**(7/187)**وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر،**رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى**:* *وَأهل الْعلم يَقُولُونَ: إِن الِاضْطِرَاب عَنْهَا فِي الْحَج وَالرّضَاع وَصَلَاة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِاللَّيْلِ وَقصر صَلَاة الْمُسَافِر لم يَأْتِ ذَلِك إلاّ مِنْهَا، لِأَن الروَاة عَنْهَا حفاظ، وَكَأَنَّهَا أخْبرت بذلك فِي أَوْقَات مُتعَدِّدَة وأحوال مُخْتَلفَة**.**
**..........**(7/189)**قَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *قَول بعض التَّابِعين: قيام اللَّيْل فرض وَلَو قدر حلب شَاة،**قَول شَاذ مَتْرُوك لإِجْمَاع الْعلمَاء أَن قيام اللَّيْل نسخ بقوله**: {**علم إِن لن تحصوه**. .}* *الْآيَة**.* *وروى النَّسَائِيّ من حَدِيث عَائِشَة**:* *افْترض الْقيام فِي أول هَذِه الصُّورَة على رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وعَلى أَصْحَابه حولا حَتَّى انتفخت أَقْدَامهم، وَأمْسك الله خاتمتها إثني عشر شهرا، ثمَّ نزل التَّخْفِيف فِي آخرهَا، فَصَارَ قيام اللَّيْل تَطَوّعا بعد أَن كَانَ فَرِيضَة، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن عَبَّاس وَمُجاهد وَزيد بن أسلم وَآخَرين، فِيمَا حكى عَنْهُم النّحاس،**.........**(7/189)**قَوْله**: {**إِن ناشئة اللَّيْل**}* *قَالَ السَّمرقَنْدِي: يَعْنِي سَاعَات اللَّيْل**وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ**:* *ناشئة اللَّيْل النَّفس الناشئة بِاللَّيْلِ الَّتِي تنشأ من مضجعها إِلَى الْعِبَادَة،**أَي**:* *تنهض وترفع من نشأت السَّحَاب إِذا ارْتَفَعت، وَنَشَأ من مَكَانَهُ وَنشر إِذا نَهَضَ،**الَ ابنُ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا نَشَأَ قامَ بالحَبَشِيَّة**........**(7/191)**اخْتلف الْعلمَاء، هَل فِي الْقُرْآن شَيْء بِغَيْر الْعَرَبيَّة؟ فَذهب بَعضهم،**إِلَى أَن غير الْعَرَبيَّة مَوْجُود فِي الْقُرْآن**:* *كسجيل وفردوس وناشئة، وَذهب الْجُمْهُور إِلَى أَنه لَيْسَ الْقُرْآن شَيْء بِغَيْر الْعَرَبيَّة،**وَقَالُوا**:* *مَا ورد من ذَلِك فَهُوَ من توَافق اللغتين، فعلى هَذَا لفظ، ناشئة،**إِمَّا مصدر على وزن**:* *فاعلة، كعاقبة من نَشأ إِذا قَامَ،**أَو هُوَ**:* *اسْم فَاعل،**صفة لمَحْذُوف تَقْدِيره**:* *النَّفس الناشئة، كَمَا نقلنا عَن الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ عَن قريب**.**........**(7/195)**وَاخْتلفُوا فِي معنى قَوْله**: (**بَال الشَّيْطَان**)* *،**فَقيل**:* *هُوَ على حَقِيقَته**.* *قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *لَا مَانع من حَقِيقَته لعدم الإحالة فِيهِ لِأَنَّهُ ثَبت أَنه يَأْكُل وَيشْرب وينكح، فَلَا مَانع من أَن يَبُول**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *هُوَ تَمْثِيل، شبه تثاقل نَومه وإغفاله عَن الصَّلَاة بِحَال من يبال فِي أُذُنه فيثقل سَمعه وَيفْسد حسه**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَإِن كَانَ المُرَاد حَقِيقَة عين الْبَوْل من الشَّيْطَان نَفسه فَلَا يُنكر ذَلِك إِن كَانَت لَهُ هَذِه الصّفة**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *هُوَ اسْتِعَارَة عَن تحكمه فِيهِ وانقياده لَهُ**.* *وَقَالَ التوريشتي**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يُقَال: إِن الشَّيْطَان مَلأ سَمعه بالأباطيل فأحدث فِي أُذُنه وقرا عَن اسْتِمَاع دَعْوَة الْحق،**وَقيل**:* *هُوَ كِنَايَة عَن استهانة الشَّيْطَان وَالِاسْتِخْفَا  ف بِهِ، فَإِن من عَادَة المستخف بالشَّيْء أَن يَبُول عَلَيْهِ لِأَنَّهُ من شدَّة استخفافه بِهِ يَتَّخِذهُ كالكنيف الْمعد للبول**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن قُتَيْبَة**:* *مَعْنَاهُ أفسد،**يُقَال**:* *بَال فِي كَذَا أَي: أفسد، وَالْعرب تكنى عَن الْفساد بالبول**.* *قَالَ الراجز**:**(**بَال سُهَيْل فِي الفضيخ ففسد**)**.......**(7/198)**احْتج بِهِ قوم على إِثْبَات الْجِهَة لله تَعَالَى،**وَقَالُوا**:* *هِيَ جِهَة الْعُلُوّ،**وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بذلك**:* *ابْن قُتَيْبَة وَابْن عبد الْبر، وَحكي أَيْضا عَن أبي مُحَمَّد بن أبي زيد القيرواني، وَأنكر ذَلِك جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء لِأَن القَوْل بالجهة يُؤَدِّي إِلَى تحيز وإحاطة، وَقد تَعَالَى الله عَن ذَلِك**.**
............**(7/199)**وَذكر الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**كتاب الْأَسْمَاء وَالصِّفَات**) :* *عَن مُوسَى بن دَاوُد،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ لي عباد ابْن عوام، قدم علينا شريك بن عبد الله مُنْذُ نَحْو من خمسين سنة،**قَالَ**:* *فَقل: يَا أَبَا عبد الله إِن عندنَا قوما من الْمُعْتَزلَة يُنكرُونَ هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث؟**قَالَ**:* *فَحَدثني نَحْو عشرَة أَحَادِيث فِي هَذَا،**وَقَالَ**:* *أما نَحن فقد أَخذنَا ديننَا هَذَا عَن التَّابِعين عَن أَصْحَاب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فهم عَمَّن أخذُوا؟ وَقد وَقع بَين إِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه وَبَين إِبْرَاهِيم بن صَالح المعتزلي، وَبَينه وَبَين مَنْصُور بن طَلْحَة أَيْضا مِنْهُم كَلَام، بعضه عِنْد عبد الله بن طَاهِر بن عبد الله المعتزلي، وَبَعضه عِنْد أَبِيه طَاهِر بن عبد الله**.* *قَالَ إِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه**:* *جمعني وَهَذَا المبتدع، يَعْنِي إِبْرَاهِيم بن صَالح، مجْلِس الْأَمِير عبد الله بن طَاهِر، فَسَأَلَنِي الْأَمِير عَن أَخْبَار النُّزُول فسردتها،**فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم**:* *كفرت بِرَبّ ينزل من سَمَاء إِلَى سَمَاء**.* *فَقلت**:* *آمَنت بِرَبّ يفعل مَا يَشَاء**.* *قَالَ**:* *فَرضِي عبد الله كَلَامي وَأنكر عَليّ آبراهيم، وَقد أَخذ إِسْحَاق كَلَامه هَذَا من الفضيل بن عِيَاض، رَحمَه الله،**فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *إِذا قَالَ الجهمي: أَنا أكفر بِرَبّ ينزل ويصعد،**فَقلت**:* *آمَنت بِرَبّ يفعل مَا يَشَاء، ذكره أَبُو الشَّيْخ ابْن حبَان فِي** (**كتاب السّنة**)* *ذكر فِيهِ: عَن أبي زرْعَة،**قَالَ**:* *هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث المتواترة عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: إِن الله ينزل كل لَيْلَة إِلَى السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا، قد رَوَاهُ عدَّة من أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَهِي عندنَا صِحَاح قَوِيَّة**.* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**ينزل**)* *وَلم يقل: كَيفَ ينزل،**فَلَا نقُول**:* *كَيفَ ينزل؟ نقُول، كَمَا قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.**..........**(7/217)**تَأْكِيد رَكْعَتي الْفجْر وأنهما من أشرف التَّطَوُّع لمواظبته، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَلَيْهِمَا وملازمته لَهما،**وَعند الْمَالِكِيَّة خلاف**:* *هَل هِيَ سنة أَو من الرغائب؟ فَالصَّحِيح عِنْدهم أَنَّهَا سنة، وَهُوَ قَول جمَاعَة من الْعلمَاء، وَذهب الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ إِلَى وُجُوبهَا وَهُوَ شَاذ لَا أصل لَهُ، نَقله صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**)* *وَلِهَذَا ذكر المرغيناني عَن أبي حنيفَة أَنَّهَا وَاجِبَة. وَفِي** (**جَامع المحبوبي**) :* *روى الْحسن عَن أبي حنيفَة أَنه قَالَ: لَو صلى سنة الْفجْر قَاعِدا بِلَا عذر لَا يجوز؟**قلت**:* *إِنَّمَا لم يقل بِوُجُوبِهَا لِأَنَّهُ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، سَاقهَا مَعَ سَائِر السّنَن فِي حَدِيث المثابرة،**هَكَذَا قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا**:* *وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ مَا يشفي العليل،**وَقد روى أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة فِي رَكْعَتي الْفجْر مِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**لَا تدعوا رَكْعَتي الفحر وَلَو طردتكم الْخَيل**)* *أَي: الفرسان، وَهَذَا كِنَايَة عَن الْمُبَالغَة وحث عَظِيم على مواظبتهما، وَبِه اسْتدلَّ أَصْحَابنَا أَن الرجل إِذا انْتهى إِلَى الإِمَام فِي صَلَاة الْفجْر وَهُوَ لم يصل رَكْعَتي الْفجْر إِن خشِي أَن تفوته رَكْعَة وَيدْرك الْأُخْرَى يُصَلِّي رَكْعَتي الْفجْر عِنْد بَاب الْمَسْجِد ثمَّ يدْخل، وَلَا يتركهما، وَأما إِذا خشِي فَوت الْفَرْض فَحِينَئِذٍ يدْخل مَعَ الإِمَام وَلَا يُصَلِّي. ثمَّ اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي الْوَقْت الَّذِي يقضيهما فِيهِ،**فأظهر أَقْوَال الشَّافِعِي**:* *يقْضِي مُؤَبَّدًا وَلَو بعد الصُّبْح، وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء وطاووس، وَرِوَايَة عَن ابْن عمر وأبى ذَلِك مَالك وَنَقله عَن ابْن بطال عَن أَكثر الْعلمَاء،**وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *يقضيهما بعد طُلُوع الشَّمْس**........**(7/218)**ي أَن هَذِه الضجعة سنة أَو مُسْتَحبَّة أَو وَاجِبَة أَو غير ذَلِك؟ فَفِيهِ اخْتِلَاف الْعلمَاء من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ  ، وَمن بعدهمْ على سِتَّة أَقْوَال**.* *أَحدهَا**:* *أَنه سنة، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب الشَّافِعِي وَأَصْحَابه، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي** (**شرح مُسلم**) :* *وَالصَّحِيح أَو الصَّوَاب أَن الِاضْطِجَاع بعد سنة الْفجْر سنة. وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**السّنَن**) :* *وَقد أَشَارَ الشَّافِعِي إِلَى أَن الِاضْطِجَاع الْمَنْقُول فِي الْأَحَادِيث للفصل بَين النَّافِلَة وَالْفَرِيضَة، وَسَوَاء كَانَ ذَلِك الْفَصْل بالاضطجاع أَو التحدث أَو التَّحَوُّل من ذَلِك الْمَكَان إِلَى غَيره أَو غَيره، والاضطجاع غير مُتَعَيّن فِي ذَلِك. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي** (**شرح الْمُهَذّب**) :* *الْمُخْتَار الِاضْطِجَاع**.* *القَوْل الثَّانِي**:* *أَنه مُسْتَحبّ،**.........**(7/225)**ي عمل الْيَوْم وَاللَّيْلَة لِابْنِ السّني من رِوَايَة إِبْرَاهِيم ابْن الْبَراء،**قَالَ**: (**حَدثنِي أبي عَن جده،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: يَا أنس إِذا هَمَمْت بِأَمْر فاستخر رَبك فِيهِ سبع مَرَّات ثمَّ انْظُر إِلَى الَّذِي يسْبق إِلَى قَلْبك، فَإِن الْخَيْر فِيهِ**) .* *قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *فِي** (**الْأَذْكَار**) :* *إِسْنَاده غَرِيب، وَفِيه من لَا أعرفهم،**قَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين**:* *كلهم معروفون، وَلَكِن بَعضهم مَعْرُوف بالضعف الشَّديد وَهُوَ إِبْرَاهِيم بن الْبَراء، والبراء هُوَ ابْن النَّضر ابْن أنس بن مَالك، وَقد ذكره فِي** (**الضُّعَفَاء**)* *الْعقيلِيّ وَابْن حبَان وَابْن عدي والأزدي**.* *قَالَ الْعقيلِيّ**:* *يحدث عَن الثِّقَات بِالْبَوَاطِيل**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن حبَان**:* *شيخ كَانَ يَدُور بِالشَّام يحدث عَن الثِّقَات بالموضوعات: لَا يجوز ذكره إلاَّ على مثل الْقدح فِيهِ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن عدي**:* *ضَعِيف جدا، حدث بِالْبَوَاطِيل، فعلى هَذَا فَالْحَدِيث سَاقِط لَا حجَّة فِيهِ، نعم، قد يسْتَدلّ للتكرار بِأَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ إِذا دَعَا دَعَا ثَلَاثًا،**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *إِنَّه يسْتَحبّ أَن يقْرَأ فِي رَكْعَتي الإستخارة فِي الأولى بعد الْفَاتِحَة: قل يَا أَيهَا الْكَافِرُونَ،**وَفِي الثَّانِيَة**:* *قل هُوَ الله أحد، وَقد سبقه إِلَى ذَلِك الْغَزالِيّ،**فَإِنَّهُ ذكره فِي الْإِحْيَاء كَمَا ذكره النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين،**رَحمَه الله**:* *لم أجد فِي شَيْء من طرق أَحَادِيث الاستخارة تعْيين مَا يقْرَأ فيهمَا**.**........**(7/235)**وَحكى النَّوَوِيّ فِي** (**الْخُلَاصَة**)* *عَن الْعلمَاء: أَن معنى قَول عَائِشَة،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**: (**مَا رَأَيْته يسبح سبْحَة الضُّحَى**)* *،**أَي**:* *لم يداوم عَلَيْهَا، وَكَانَ يُصليهَا فِي بعض الْأَوْقَات فَتَركهَا فِي بَعْضهَا خشيَة أَن تفرض**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَبِهَذَا يجمع بَين الْأَحَادِيث**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *يُعَكر على هَذَا مَا رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عمر من الْجَزْم بِكَوْنِهَا محدثة،**وَكَونهَا بِدعَة أما الأول**:* *فَمَا رَوَاهُ سعيد بن مَنْصُور بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَن مُجَاهِد عَن ابْن عمر أَنه قَالَ: إِنَّهَا محدثة، وَإِنَّهَا لمن أحسن مَا أَحْدَثُوا**.* *وَأما الثَّانِي**:* *فَمَا رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَن الحكم بن الْأَعْرَج،**قَالَ**:* *سَأَلت ابْن عمر عَن صَلَاة الضُّحَى؟**فَقَالَ**:* *بِدعَة، نعمت الْبِدْعَة**.* *قلت**:* *أجَاب القَاضِي عَنهُ: أَنَّهَا بِدعَة،**أَي**:* *ملازمتها وإظهارها فِي الْمَسَاجِد مِمَّا لم يكن يعْهَد،**لَا سِيمَا وَقد قَالَ**:* *ونعمت الْبِدْعَة،**قَالَ**:* *وَرُوِيَ عَنهُ: مَا ابتدع الْمُسلمُونَ بِدعَة أفضل من صَلَاة الضُّحَى،**كَمَا قَالَ عمر فِي صَلَاة التَّرَاوِيح**:* *لَا إِنَّهَا بِدعَة**مخالفة السنة* *.........**(7/245)**قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء هَل للفرائض رواتب مسنونة أَو لَيست لَهَا فَذهب الْجُمْهُور وَقَالُوا هِيَ سنة مَعَ الْفَرَائِض وَذهب مَالك فِي الْمَشْهُور عَنهُ إِلَى أَنه لَا رواتب فِي ذَلِك وَلَا تَوْقِيت حماية للفرائض وَلَا يمْنَع من تطوع بِمَا شَاءَ إِذا أَمن ذَلِك**.**........**)7/257(**اخْتلف السّلف فِي التَّنَفُّل قبل الْمغرب فَأَجَازَهُ طَائِفَة من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَالْفُقَهَاء وحجتهم هَذَا الحَدِيث وَأَمْثَاله وَرُوِيَ عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة وَغَيرهم أَنهم كَانُوا لَا يصلونها وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ اخْتلف الصَّحَابَة فيهمَا وَلم يفعلهما أحد بعدهمْ وَقَالَ سعيد بن الْمسيب مَا رَأَيْت فَقِيها يُصَلِّيهمَا إِلَّا سعد بن أبي قاص وَذكر ابْن حزم أَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عَوْف كَانَ يُصَلِّيهمَا وَكَذَا أبي بن كَعْب وَأنس بن مَالك وَجَابِر وَخَمْسَة آخَرُونَ من أَصْحَاب الشَّجَرَة وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي ليلى وَقَالَ حبيب بن سَلمَة رَأَيْت الصَّحَابَة يهبون إِلَيْهَا كَمَا يهبون إِلَى صَلَاة الْفَرِيضَة وَسُئِلَ عَنْهُمَا الْحسن فَقَالَ حَسَنَتَانِ لمن أَرَادَ بهما وَجه الله تَعَالَى وَقَالَ ابْن بطال وَهُوَ قَول أَحْمد وَإِسْحَق وَفِي الْمُغنِي ظَاهر كَلَام أَحْمد أَنَّهُمَا جائزتان وليستا سنة قَالَ الْأَثْرَم قلت لِأَحْمَد الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ قبل الْمغرب قَالَ مَا فعلته قطّ إِلَّا مرّة حِين سَمِعت الحَدِيث قَالَ وَفِيهِمَا أَحَادِيث جِيَاد أَو قَالَ صِحَاح عَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَأَصْحَابه وَالتَّابِعِينَ إِلَّا أَنه قَالَ لمن شَاءَ فَمن شَاءَ صلى وَعند الْبَيْهَقِيّ عَن معمر عَن الزُّهْرِيّ عَن ابْن الْمسيب قَالَ كَانَ الْمُهَاجِرُونَ لَا يركعونهما وَكَانَت الْأَنْصَار تركعهما وَمن حَدِيث مَكْحُول عَن أبي أُمَامَة كُنَّا لَا نَدع الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ قبل الْمغرب فِي زمَان رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم**.........**
..........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / المجلد السابع 
من " عمدة القاري " للحافظ العيني رحمه الله .

*
..........**(7/255)**وَفِيه عَن أبي الدَّرْدَاء أخرج حَدِيثه الطَّبَرَانِيّ من رِوَايَة أم الدَّرْدَاء عَن أبي الدَّرْدَاء قَالَ قَالَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *الصَّلَاة فِي الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام بِمِائَة ألف صَلَاة وَالصَّلَاة فِي مَسْجِدي بِأَلف صَلَاة وَالصَّلَاة فِي بَيت الْمُقَدّس بِخَمْسِمِائَة صَلَاة** "* *وَإِسْنَاده حسن وَفِيه عَن عَائِشَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا روى حَدِيثهَا التِّرْمِذِيّ فِي الْعِلَل الْكَبِير قَالَت قَالَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *صَلَاة فِي مَسْجِدي أفضل من ألف صَلَاة فِيمَا سواهُ**وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ اخْتلف فِي اسْتثِْنَاء الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام هَل ذَلِك أَنه أفضل من مَسْجده أَو هُوَ لِأَن الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام أفضل من غير مَسْجده - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فَإِنَّهُ أفضل الْمَسَاجِد كلهَا وَهَذَا الْخلاف فِي أَي البلدين أفضل فَذهب عمر وَبَعض الصَّحَابَة وَمَالك وَأكْثر الْمَدَنِيين إِلَى تَفْضِيل**الْمَدِينَة وحملوا الِاسْتِثْنَاء فِي مَسْجِد الْمَدِينَة بِأَلف صَلَاة على الْمَسَاجِد كلهَا إِلَّا الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام فبأقل من الْألف وَاحْتَجُّوا بِمَا قَالَ عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ وَلَا يَقُول عمر هَذَا من تِلْقَاء نَفسه فعلى هَذَا تكون فَضِيلَة مَسْجِد الْمَدِينَة على الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام بتسعمائة وعَلى غَيره بِأَلف وَذهب الْكُوفِيُّونَ والمكيون وَابْن وهب وَابْن حبيب إِلَى تَفْضِيل مَكَّة وَلَا شكّ أَن الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام مُسْتَثْنى من قَوْله من الْمَسَاجِد وَهِي بالِاتِّفَاقِ مفضولة والمستثنى من الْمَفْضُول مفضول إِذا سكت عَلَيْهِ فالمسجد الْحَرَام مفضول لكنه يُقَال مفضول بِأَلف لِأَنَّهُ قد اسْتَثْنَاهُ مِنْهَا فَلَا بُد أَن يكون لَهُ مزية على غَيره من الْمَسَاجِد**...........**(7/259)**روى عمر بن شيبَة فِي أَخْبَار الْمَدِينَة تأليفه من رِوَايَة ابْن الْمُنْكَدر** "* *عَن جَابر كَانَ النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يَأْتِي قبَاء صَبِيحَة سبع عشرَة من رَمَضَان** "* *وروى من رِوَايَة الدَّرَاورْدِي** "* *عَن شريك بن عبد الله كَانَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يَأْتِي قبَاء يَوْم الِاثْنَيْنِ " وَقَالَ صَاحب الْمُفْهم وأصل مَذْهَب مَالك كَرَاهَة تَخْصِيص شَيْء من الْأَوْقَات بِشَيْء من الْقرب إِلَّا مَا ثَبت بِهِ تَوْقِيف. وَفِيه حجَّة على من كره تَخْصِيص زِيَارَة قبَاء يَوْم السبت وَقد حَكَاهُ عِيَاض عَن مُحَمَّد بن مسلمة من الْمَالِكِيَّة مَخَافَة أَن يظنّ أَن ذَلِك سنة فِي ذَلِك الْيَوْم قَالَ عِيَاض وَلَعَلَّه لم يبلغهُ هَذَا الحَدِيث وَقد احْتج ابْن حبيب من الْمَالِكِيَّة بزيارته**..........**(7/265)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال اخْتلف السّلف فِي الِاعْتِمَاد فِي الصَّلَاة والتوكؤ على الشَّيْء فَقَالَت طَائِفَة لَا بَأْس أَن يَسْتَعِين فِي الصَّلَاة بِمَا شَاءَ من جسده وَغَيره وَذكره ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ أَنه كَانَ يتَوَكَّأ على عصى وَعَن أبي ذَر مثله وَقَالَ عَطاء كَانَ أَصْحَاب مُحَمَّد - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يتوكئون على العصي فِي الصَّلَاة وأوتد عَمْرو بن مَيْمُون وتدا إِلَى الْحَائِط فَكَانَ إِذا سئم الْقيام فِي الصَّلَاة أَو شقّ عَلَيْهِ أمسك بالوتد يعْتَمد عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ الشّعبِيّ لَا بَأْس أَن يعْتَمد على الْحَائِط وَكره ذَلِك غَيرهم وَعَن الْحسن أَنه كره أَن يعْتَمد على الْحَائِط فِي الْمَكْتُوبَة إِلَّا من عِلّة وَلم ير بِهِ بَأْسا فِي النَّافِلَة وَقَالَ مَالك وَكَرِهَهُ ابْن سِيرِين فِي الْفَرِيضَة والتطوع وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد إِذا توكأ على الْحَائِط ينقص من صلَاته قدر ذَلِك قَالَ وَالْعَمَل فِي الصَّلَاة على ثَلَاثَة أضْرب يسير جدا كالغمز وحك الْجَسَد وَالْإِشَارَة فَهَذَا لَا ينقص عمده وَلَا سَهْوه وَكَذَلِكَ التخطي إِلَى الفرجة الْقَرِيبَة. الثَّانِي أَكثر من هَذَا يبطل عمده دون سَهْوه كالانصراف من الصَّلَاة. الثَّالِث الْمَشْي الْكثير وَالْخُرُوج من الْمَسْجِد فَهَذَا يبطل الصَّلَاة عمده وسهوه وَفِي مُسْند أَحْمد** "* *عَن ابْن عمر نهى رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - أَن يجلس الرجل فِي الصَّلَاة وَهُوَ مُعْتَمد على يَده** "* *وَعند أبي دَاوُد** "* *رأى رجل يتكىء على يَده الْيُسْرَى وَهُوَ قَاعد فِي الصَّلَاة فَقَالَ لَا تجْلِس هَكَذَا فَإِن هَكَذَا يجلس الَّذين يُعَذبُونَ** "* *وَفِي رِوَايَة** "* *تِلْكَ صَلَاة المغضوب عَلَيْهِم** "* *..........**(7/268)**وكل من ملك الْحَبَشَة يُسمى النَّجَاشِيّ كَمَا يُسمى كل من ملك الرّوم قيصرا وكل من ملك الْفرس يُسمى كسْرَى وكل من ملك التّرْك يُسمى خافانا وكل من ملك الْهِنْد يُسمى بطلميوسا وكل من ملك الْيمن يُسمى تبعا**............**(7/273)**ذَا الْيَدَيْنِ قتل يَوْم بدر**قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ الَّذِي قتل ببدر هُوَ ذُو الشمالين وَأما ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ الَّذِي أخبر النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - بسهوه فَإِنَّهُ بَقِي بعد النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - كَذَا ذكره شَيخنَا أَبُو عبد الله الْحَافِظ ثمَّ خرج عَنهُ بِسَنَدِهِ إِلَى معدي بن سُلَيْمَان قَالَ حَدثنِي شُعَيْب بن مطير عَن أَبِيه ومطير حَاضر فَصدقهُ قَالَ شُعَيْب يَا أبتاه أَخْبَرتنِي أَن ذَا الْيَدَيْنِ لقيك بِذِي خشب فأخبرك أَن رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - الحَدِيث ثمَّ قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ وَقَالَ بعض الروَاة فِي حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة** " فَقَالَ ذُو الشمالين يَا رَسُول الله أقصرت الصَّلَاة " وَكَانَ شَيخنَا أَبُو عبد الله يَقُول كل من قَالَ ذَلِك فقد أَخطَأ فَإِن ذَا الشمالين تقدم مَوته وَلم يعقب وَلَيْسَ لَهُ راو (قلت) قَالَ السَّمْعَانِيّ فِي الْأَنْسَاب ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ وَيُقَال لَهُ ذُو الشمالين لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يعْمل بيدَيْهِ جَمِيعًا وَفِي الْفَاصِل للرامهرمزي ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ وَذُو الشمالين قد قيل أَنَّهُمَا وَاحِد وَقَالَ ابْن حبَان فِي الثِّقَات ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ وَيُقَال لَهُ أَيْضا ذُو الشمالين ابْن عبد عَمْرو بن نَضْلَة الْخُزَاعِيّ حَلِيف بن زهرَة والْحَدِيث الَّذِي اسْتدلَّ بِهِ على بَقَاء ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ بعد النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - ضَعِيف لِأَن معدي بن سُلَيْمَان مُتَكَلم فِيهِ قَالَ أَبُو زرْعَة واهي الحَدِيث وَقَالَ ابْن حبَان يروي المقلوبات عَن الثِّقَات والملزوقات عَن الْأَثْبَات لَا يجوز الِاحْتِجَاج بِهِ إِذا انْفَرد وَشُعَيْب مَا عرفنَا حَاله ووالده مطير لم يكْتب حَدِيثه وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ لم يَصح حَدِيثه**..........**(7/272)**لصَّلَاة الْوُسْطَى وَذكر الْعلمَاء فِيهِ عشْرين قولا الأول أَن الصَّلَاة الْوُسْطَى هِيَ الْعَصْر وَهُوَ قَول أبي هُرَيْرَة وَعلي بن أبي طَالب وَابْن عَبَّاس وَأبي بن كَعْب وَأبي أَيُّوب الْأنْصَارِيّ وَعبد الله بن مَسْعُود وَعبد الله بن عَمْرو فِي رِوَايَة وَسمرَة بن جُنْدُب وَأم سَلمَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم وَقَالَ ابْن حزم وَلَا يَصح عَن عَليّ وَلَا عَن عَائِشَة غير هَذَا أصلا وَهُوَ قَول الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَالزهْرِيّ وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَأبي حنيفَة وَأبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَزفر وَيُونُس وَقَتَادَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَالضَّحَّاك بن مُزَاحم وَعبيد بن مَرْيَم وذر بن حُبَيْش وَمُحَمّد بن السَّائِب الْكَلْبِيّ وَآخَرين وَقَالَ أَبُو الْحسن الْمَاوَرْدِيّ هُوَ مَذْهَب جُمْهُور التَّابِعين وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر هُوَ قَول أَكثر أهل الْأَثر وَقَالَ ابْن عَطِيَّة عَلَيْهِ جُمْهُور النَّاس وَقَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَر الطَّبَرِيّ الصَّوَاب من ذَلِك مَا تظاهرت بِهِ الْأَخْبَار من أَنَّهَا الْعَصْر وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب عبد الْملك بن حبيب وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ هُوَ قَول أَكثر الْعلمَاء من الصَّحَابَة فَمن بعدهمْ قَالَ الْمَاوَرْدِيّ هَذَا مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي لصِحَّة الْأَحَادِيث فِيهِ**........**(7/274)**صَلَاة الْوُسْطَى صَلَاة الْعَصْر** "* *وَحَدِيث أبي هِشَام بن عتبَة بن ربيعَة بن عبد شمس عِنْد ابْن جَعْفَر الطَّبَرِيّ من حَدِيث كهيل بن حَرْمَلَة سُئِلَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة عَن الصَّلَاة الْوُسْطَى فَقَالَ اخْتَلَفْنَا فِيهَا كَمَا اختلفتم فِيهَا وَنحن بِفنَاء بَيت رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَفينَا الرجل الصَّالح أَبُو هَاشم بن عتبَة فَقَالَ أَنا أعلم ذَلِك فَقَامَ فَاسْتَأْذن على رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فَدخل عَلَيْهِ ثمَّ خرج إِلَيْنَا فَقَالَ أخبرنَا أَنَّهَا صَلَاة الْعَصْر قَالَ أَبُو مُوسَى الْمَدِينِيّ فِي كتاب الصَّحَابَة أَبُو هَاشم هَذَا لَهُ حديثان حسنان. وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ أَبُو هَاشم بن عتبَة بن ربيعَة العبشمي أَخُو أبي حُذَيْفَة وأخو مُصعب بن عُمَيْر لأمه أسلم يَوْم الْفَتْح وَسكن الشَّام وَكَانَ صَالحا توفّي فِي زمن عُثْمَان رَضِي الله تَعَالَى**.......**(7/274)**ن الصَّلَاة الْوُسْطَى الْمغرب وَهُوَ قَول قبيصَة بن ذِئْب قَالَ أَبُو عمر هَذَا لَا أعلم قَالَه غير قبيصَة قَالَ أَلا ترى أَنَّهَا لَيست بِأَقَلِّهَا وَلَا أَكْثَرهَا وَلَا تقصر فِي السّفر وَأَن رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - لم يؤخرها عَن وَقتهَا وَلم يعجلها قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَر وَجه قَوْله أَنه يُرِيد التَّوَسُّط الَّذِي هُوَ يكون صفة للشَّيْء الَّذِي يكون عدلا بَين الْأَمريْنِ كَالرّجلِ المعتدل الْقَامَة**.**أَنَّهَا الْعشَاء الْأَخِيرَة وَهُوَ قَول الْمَازرِيّ وَزعم الْبَغَوِيّ فِي شرح السّنة أَن السّلف لم ينْقل عَن أحد مِنْهُم هَذَا القَوْل قَالَ وَقد ذكره بعض الْمُتَأَخِّرين** (**الرَّابِع**)* *أَنَّهَا الصُّبْح وَهُوَ قَول جَابر بن عبد الله ومعاذ بن جبل وَابْن عَبَّاس فِي قَول وَابْن عمر فِي قَول وَعَطَاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَعِكْرِمَة وَمُجاهد وَالربيع بن أنس وَمَالك بن أنس وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي قَول وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ الصَّلَاة الْوُسْطَى صَلَاة الصُّبْح عبد الله بن عَبَّاس وَهُوَ أصح مَا رُوِيَ عَنهُ فِي ذَلِك وَهُوَ قَول طَاوس وَمَالك وَأَصْحَابه وروى النَّسَائِيّ من حَدِيث جَابر بن زيد** "* *عَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ أدْلج النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - ثمَّ عرس فَلم يَسْتَيْقِظ حَتَّى طلعت الشَّمْس أَو بَعْضهَا فَلم يصل حَتَّى ارْتَفَعت الشَّمْس وَهِي الصَّلَاة الْوُسْطَى** "* *وَفِي حَدِيث صَالح أبي الْخَلِيل عَن جَابر بن زيد** "* *عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه قَالَ صَلَاة الْوُسْطَى صَلَاة الْفجْر** "* *......**(7/275)**ذهب بعض الشَّافِعِيَّة وَالْقَاضِي أَبُو بكر أَولا إِلَى أَن الْأَمر بالشَّيْء عين النَّهْي عَن ضِدّه وَقَالَ القَاضِي آخرا وَكثير من الشَّافِعِيَّة وَبَعض الْمُعْتَزلَة إِلَى أَن الْأَمر بالشَّيْء يسْتَلْزم النَّهْي عَن ضِدّه لِأَنَّهُ عينه إِذْ اللَّازِم غير الْمَلْزُوم وَذهب إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ وَالْغَزالِيّ وَبَاقِي الْمُعْتَزلَة إِلَى أَنه لَا حكم لكل وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا فِي ضِدّه أصلا بل هُوَ مسكوت عَنهُ وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر الْجَصَّاص وَهُوَ مَذْهَب عَامَّة الْعلمَاء من أَصْحَابنَا وَأَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي وَأهل الحَدِيث أَن الْأَمر بالشَّيْء نهي عَن ضِدّه إِذا كَانَ لَهُ ضد وَاحِد كالأمر بِالْإِيمَان نهي عَن الْكفْر وَإِن كَانَ لَهُ أضداد كالأمر بِالْقيامِ لَهُ أضداد من الْقعُود وَالرُّكُوع وَالسُّجُود والاضطجاع يكون الْأَمر بِهِ نهيا عَن جَمِيع أضداده كلهَا وَقَالَ بَعضهم يكون نهيا عَن وَاحِد مِنْهَا غير معِين وَفصل بَعضهم بَين الْأَمر للْإِيجَاب فَقَالَ أَمر الْإِيجَاب يكون نهيا عَن ضد الْمَأْمُور بِهِ**...**(7/276)**وَاحْتج بِهِ بَعضهم على أَن التصفيح والتصفيق بِمَعْنى وَاحِد وَبِه صرح الْخطابِيّ والجوهري وَأَبُو عَليّ القالي وَآخَرُونَ حَتَّى ادّعى ابْن حزم نفي الْخلاف فِي ذَلِك وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك فَإِن القَاضِي عِيَاض حكى أَنه بِالْحَاء الضَّرْب بِظَاهِر إِحْدَى الْيَدَيْنِ على الْأُخْرَى وبالقاف بباطنها على بَاطِن الْأُخْرَى وَقيل بِالْحَاء الضَّرْب بأصبعين للإنذار والتنبيه وبالقاف بجميعها للهو واللعب وَأغْرب الدَّاودِيّ فَزعم أَن الصَّحَابَة ضربوا بأكفهم على أَفْخَاذهم قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض كَأَنَّهُ أَخذه من حَدِيث مُعَاوِيَة بن الحكم الَّذِي أخرجه مُسلم فَفِيهِ** "* *وَجعلُوا يضْربُونَ بِأَيْدِيهِم على أَفْخَاذهم** "**
..........**(7/285)**وَفِي الْوُجُوب فِي حق الْأُم حَدِيث مُرْسل رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن حَفْص بن غياث عَن ابْن أبي ذِئْب عَن مُحَمَّد بن الْمُنْكَدر عَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - قَالَ** "* *إِذا دعتك أمك فِي الصَّلَاة فأجبها وَإِن دعَاك أَبوك فَلَا تجبه** "* *وَقَالَ مَكْحُول رَوَاهُ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ عَنهُ وَقَالَ الْعَوام سَأَلت مُجَاهدًا عَن الرجل تَدعُوهُ أمه أَو أَبوهُ فِي الصَّلَاة قَالَ يجيبهما وَعَن مَالك إِذا منعته أمه عَن شُهُود الْعشَاء فِي جمَاعَة لم يطعها وَإِن منعته عَن الْجِهَاد أطاعها وَالْفرق ظَاهر لِأَن الْأَمْن غَالب فِي الأول دون الثَّانِي وَفِي كتاب الْبر والصلة عَن الْحسن فِي الرجل تَقول لَهُ أمه أفطر قَالَ يفْطر وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ قَضَاء وَله أجر الصَّوْم وَإِذا قَالَت أمه لَهُ لَا تخرج إِلَى الصَّلَاة فَلَيْسَ لَهَا فِي هَذَا طَاعَة لِأَن هَذَا فرض وَقَالُوا إِن مُرْسل ابْن الْمُنْكَدر الْفُقَهَاء على خِلَافه وَلم يعلم بِهِ قَائِل غير مَكْحُول وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون مَعْنَاهُ إِذا دَعَتْهُ أمه فليجبها يَعْنِي بالتسبيح وَبِمَا أُبِيح للْمُصَلِّي الْإِجَابَة بِهِ وَقَالَ ابْن حبيب من أَتَاهُ أَبوهُ ليكلمه وَهُوَ فِي نَافِلَة فليخفف وَيسلم وَيتَكَلَّم**.......**(7/283)**وروى اللَّيْث بن سعد عَن يزِيد بن حُوسِبَ عَن أَبِيه قَالَ سَمِعت رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يَقُول** "* *لَو كَانَ جريج الراهب فَقِيها عَالما لعلم أَن إِجَابَة أمه خير من عبَادَة ربه** "* *قَالَ صَاحب التَّوْضِيح وحوشب هَذَا هُوَ ابْن طخمة بِالْمِيم الْحِمْيَرِي** (**قلت**)* *قَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ فِي تَجْرِيد الصَّحَابَة حَوْشَب بن طخنة وَقيل طخمة يَعْنِي بِالْمِيم الْحِمْيَرِي الْأَلْهَانِي يعرف بِذِي ظليم أسلم على عهد النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وعداده فِي أهل الْيمن وَكَانَ مُطَاعًا فِي قومه كتب إِلَيْهِ النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فِي قتل الْأسود الْعَنسِي وَفِي تَارِيخ دمشق كَانَ على رجالة حمص يَوْم صفّين ثمَّ قَالَ حَوْشَب لَهُ صُحْبَة وَله حَدِيث فَفِي مُسْند الشاميين فِي مُسْند أَحْمد وَلَعَلَّه الأول ثمَّ قَالَ حَوْشَب بن يزِيد الفِهري مَجْهُول روى عَنهُ ابْنه يزِيد فِي ذكر جريج الراهب وَفِيه عظم بر الْوَالِدين وَأَن دعاءهما مستجاب وَعَن هَذَا قَالَ الْعلمَاء إِن إكرامهما وَاجِب وَلَو كَانَا كَافِرين حَتَّى روى عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَن لَهُ أَن يزور قبر وَالِديهِ وَلَو كَانَا كَافِرين وَتجب نفقتهما على الْوَلَد**........**(7/286)**معيقب بِضَم الْمِيم وَفتح الْعين الْمُهْملَة وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وَكسر الْقَاف بعْدهَا بَاء مُوَحدَة ابْن أبي فَاطِمَة الدوسي حَلِيف بني عبد شمس أسلم قَدِيما كَانَ على خَاتم رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَاسْتَعْملهُ الشَّيْخَانِ على بَيت المَال وأصابه الجذام فَجمع لَهُ عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ الْأَطِبَّاء فعالجوه فَوقف الْمَرَض وَهُوَ الَّذِي سقط من يَده خَاتم النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - أَيَّام عُثْمَان رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ فِي بِئْر أريس فَلم يُوجد فمذ سقط الْخَاتم اخْتلفت الْكَلِمَة وَتُوفِّي فِي آخر خلَافَة عُثْمَان وَقيل توفّي فِي سنة أَرْبَعِينَ فِي خلَافَة عَليّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**أَن معيقيبا لَيْسَ لَهُ فِي البُخَارِيّ إِلَّا هَذَا الحَدِيث فَقَط وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين وَلَيْسَ فِي الصَّحَابَة أحد أَجْذم غَيره**............**(7/286)**قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض وَكره السّلف مسح الْجَبْهَة فِي الصَّلَاة وَقبل الِانْصِرَاف يَعْنِي من الْمَسْجِد مِمَّا يتَعَلَّق بهَا من تُرَاب وَنَحْوه وَحكى ابْن عبد الْبر عَن سعيد بن جُبَير وَالشعْبِيّ وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ أَنهم كَانُوا يكْرهُونَ أَن يمسح الرجل جَبهته قبل أَن ينْصَرف وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ من الْجفَاء وَقَالَ ابْن مَسْعُود أَربع من الْجفَاء أَن تصلي إِلَى غير ستْرَة أَو تمسح جبهتك قبل أَن تَنْصَرِف أَو تبول قَائِما أَو تسمع الْمُنَادِي ثمَّ لَا تجيبه**
.............**(7/287)**وَقَالَ صَاحب الْعين الأهواز سبع كور بَين الْبَصْرَة وَفَارِس لكل كورة مِنْهَا اسْم ويجمعها الأهواز وَلَا تنفرد وَاحِدَة مِنْهَا بهوز فِي وَفِي الْمُحكم لَيْسَ للأهواز وَاحِد من لَفظه وَقَالَ ابْن خردابة هِيَ بِلَاد وَاسِعَة مُتَّصِلَة بِالْجَبَلِ وأصبهان وَقَالَ الْبكْرِيّ بلد يجمع سبع كور كورة الأهواز وجندي وسابور والسوس وسرق ونهر بَين ونهر تيرى وَقَالَ ابْن السَّمْعَانِيّ يُقَال لَهَا الْآن سوق الأهواز وَقَالَ بَعضهم الأهواز بَلْدَة مَعْرُوفَة بَين الْبَصْرَة وَفَارِس فتحت أَيَّام عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى**..........**(7/288)**الَ ابْن بطال لَا خلاف بَين الْفُقَهَاء أَن من أفلتت دَابَّته وَهُوَ فِي الصَّلَاة أَنه يقطع الصَّلَاة ويتبعها وَقَالَ مَالك من خشِي على دَابَّته الْهَلَاك أَو على صبي رَآهُ فِي الْمَوْت فليقطع صلَاته وروى ابْن الْقَاسِم عَنهُ فِي مُسَافر أفلتت دَابَّته وَخَافَ عَلَيْهَا أَو على صبي أَو أعمى أَن يَقع فِي بِئْر أَو نَار أَو ذكر مَتَاعا يخَاف أَن يتْلف فَذَلِك عذر يُبِيح لَهُ أَن يسْتَخْلف وَلَا تفْسد على من خَلفه شَيْئا وَلَا يجوز أَن يفعل هَذَا أَبُو بَرزَة دون أَن يُشَاهِدهُ من النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين وَالصَّوَاب أَنه إِذا كَانَ لَهُ شَيْء لَهُ قدر يخْشَى فَوَاته يقطع وَإِن كَانَ يَسِيرا فعادته على صلَاته أولى من صِيَانة قدر يسير من مَاله هَذَا حكم الْفَذ وَالْمَأْمُوم فَأَما الإِمَام فَفِي كتاب سَحْنُون إِذا صلى رَكْعَة ثمَّ انفلتت دَابَّته وَخَافَ عَلَيْهَا أَو على صبي أَو أعمى أَن يقعا فِي الْبِئْر وَذكر مَتَاعا لَهُ يخَاف تلفه فَذَلِك عذر يُبِيح لَهُ أَن يسْتَخْلف وَلَا يفْسد على من خَلفه شَيْئا**.........**(7/290)**رَأَيْت عَمْرو بن عَامر الْخُزَاعِيّ يجر قصبه فِي النَّار** "* *وَكَانَ أول من سيب السوائب والسوائب جمع سائبة وَهِي الَّتِي كَانُوا يسيبونها لآلهتهم فَلَا يحل عَلَيْهَا شَيْء** (**فَإِن قلت**)* *السوائب هِيَ المسيبة فَكيف يُقَال سيب السوائب** (**قلت**)* *مَعْنَاهُ سيب النوق الَّتِي تسمى بالسوائب وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى** {**مَا جعل الله من بحيرة وَلَا سائبة**}* *كَانَ يَقُول الرجل إِذا قدمت من سَفَرِي أَو بَرِئت من مرضِي فناقتي سائبة أَي لَا تركب وَلَا تطرد عَن مَاء وَلَا عَن مرعى**
.........**(7/297)**يل لِأَنَّهُ فعل المختالين والمتكبرين قَالَه الْمُهلب بن أبي صفرَة وَقيل لِأَنَّهُ شكل من أشكال أهل المصائب يضعون أَيْديهم على الخواصر إِذا قَامُوا فِي المآثم قَالَه الْخطابِيّ النَّوْع السَّابِع فِي حكم الخصر فِي الصَّلَاة اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ فكرهه ابْن عمر وَابْن عَبَّاس وَعَائِشَة وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَمُجاهد وَأَبُو مجلز وَآخَرُونَ وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَذهب أهل الظَّاهِر إِلَى تَحْرِيم الِاخْتِصَار فِي الصَّلَاة عملا بِظَاهِر الحَدِيث**.........**(7/298)**حدثنَا وَكِيع** "* *عَن أبان بن عبد الله البَجلِيّ قَالَ رَأَيْت أَبَا بكر بن أبي مُوسَى يُصَلِّي مُتكئا على عَصا** "* *وَمِنْهَا مَا قيل أَن صَاحب الْإِكْمَال ذكر فِي حَدِيث آخر** "* *المختصرون يَوْم الْقِيَامَة على وُجُوههم النُّور ثمَّ قَالَ هم الَّذين يصلونَ بِاللَّيْلِ ويضعون أَيْديهم على خواصرهم من التَّعَب** "* *قَالَ وَقيل يأْتونَ يَوْم الْقِيَامَة مَعَهم أَعمال يتكؤن عَلَيْهَا مَأْخُوذ من المخصرة وَهِي الْعَصَا وَأجَاب عَنهُ شَيخنَا زين الدّين رَحمَه الله هَذَا الحَدِيث لَا أعلم لَهُ أصلا وَهُوَ مُخَالف للأحاديث الصَّحِيحَة فِي النَّهْي عَن ذَلِك وعَلى تَقْدِير وُرُوده يكون المُرَاد أَن يكون بِأَيْدِيهِم مخاصر يختصرون وَيجوز أَن تكون أَعْمَالهم تجسد لَهُم كَمَا ورد فِي بعض الْأَعْمَال وَفِي حَدِيث عبد الله بن أنيس** "* *إِن أقل النَّاس يَوْمئِذٍ المتخصرون** "* *أَي يَوْم الْقِيَامَة رَوَاهُ أَحْمد فِي مُسْنده وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ فِي الْكَبِير فِي قصَّة قَتله لخَالِد بن سُفْيَان الْهُذلِيّ وَفِي رِوَايَة الطَّبَرَانِيّ خَالِد بن نُبيح من بني هُذَيْل وَأَنه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - أعطَاهُ عَصا فَقَالَ أمسك هَذِه عَنْك يَا عبد الله بن أنيس وَفِيه أَنه سَأَلَهُ لم أَعْطَيْتنِي هَذِه قَالَ آيَة بيني وَبَيْنك يَوْم الْقِيَامَة وَإِن أقل النَّاس المتخصرون يَوْمئِذٍ وَفِيه أَنَّهَا دفنت مَعَه. وَمِنْهَا مَا قيل أَنه لَيْسَ لأهل النَّار المخلدين فِيهَا رَاحَة وَكَيف يذكر فِي حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة عَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - أَنه قَالَ** "* *الِاخْتِصَار فِي الصَّلَاة رَاحَة أهل النَّار** "**.......**(7/302)**وَقَالَ الْحَازِمِي طَرِيق الْإِنْصَاف أَن نقُول أما حَدِيث الزُّهْرِيّ الَّذِي فِيهِ دلَالَة على النّسخ فَفِيهِ انْقِطَاع فَلَا يَقع مُعَارضا للأحاديث الثَّابِتَة وَأما بَقِيَّة الْأَحَادِيث فِي السُّجُود قبل السَّلَام وَبعده قولا وفعلا فَهِيَ وَإِن كَانَت ثَابِتَة صَحِيحَة فَفِيهَا نوع من تعَارض غير أَن تَقْدِيم بَعْضهَا على بعض غير مَعْلُوم رِوَايَة صَحِيحَة مَوْصُولَة وَالْأَشْبَه حمل الْأَحَادِيث على التَّوَسُّع وَجَوَاز الْأَمريْنِ انْتهى**........**(7/302)**الأول أَن فِي مَحل سَجْدَتي السَّهْو خَمْسَة أَقْوَال الْقَوْلَانِ للحنفية وَالشَّافِعِيَّ  ة ذكرناهما. وَالثَّالِث مَذْهَب الْمَالِكِيَّة فَإِن عِنْدهم إِن كَانَ للنقصان فَقبل السَّلَام وَإِن كَانَ للزِّيَادَة فَبعد السَّلَام وَهُوَ قَول للشَّافِعِيّ. وَالرَّابِع مَذْهَب الْحَنَابِلَة أَنه يسْجد قبل السَّلَام فِي الْمَوَاضِع الَّتِي سجد فِيهَا رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَبعد السَّلَام فِي الْمَوَاضِع الَّتِي سجد فِيهَا بعد السَّلَام وَمَا كَانَ من السُّجُود فِي غير تِلْكَ الْمَوَاضِع يسْجد لَهُ أبدا قبل السَّلَام. وَالْخَامِس مَذْهَب الظَّاهِرِيَّة أَنه لَا يسْجد للسَّهْو إِلَّا فِي الْمَوَاضِع الَّتِي سجد فِيهَا رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فَقَط وَغير ذَلِك إِن كَانَ فرضا أَتَى بِهِ وَإِن كَانَ ندبا فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ شَيْء. والمواضع الَّتِي سجد فِيهَا رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - خَمْسَة. أَحدهَا قَامَ من ثِنْتَيْنِ على مَا جَاءَ بِهِ فِي حَدِيث**ابْن بُحَيْنَة. وَالثَّانِي سلم من ثِنْتَيْنِ كَمَا جَاءَ فِي حَدِيث ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ. وَالثَّالِث سلم من ثَلَاث كَمَا جَاءَ بِهِ فِي حَدِيث عمرَان بن حُصَيْن. وَالرَّابِع أَنه صلى خمْسا كَمَا جَاءَ فِي حَدِيث عبد الله بن مَسْعُود رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ. وَالْخَامِس السُّجُود على الشَّك كَمَا جَاءَ فِي حَدِيث أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ الحكم الثَّانِي أَن فِي الحَدِيث دلَالَة على سنية التَّشَهُّد الأول وَالْجُلُوس لَهُ إِذْ لَو كَانَا واجبين لما جبرا بِالسُّجُود كالركوع وَغَيره وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَبُو حنيفَة كَذَا نَقله صَاحب التَّوْضِيح عَن أبي حنيفَة فَإِن كَانَ مُرَاده من السّنة السّنة الْمُؤَكّدَة يَصح النَّقْل عَنهُ لِأَن السّنة الْمُؤَكّدَة فِي قُوَّة الْوَاجِب وَفِي الْمُحِيط قَالَ الْكَرْخِي والطَّحَاوِي وَبَعض الْمُتَأَخِّرين الْقعدَة الأولى وَاجِبَة وَقِرَاءَة التَّشَهُّد فِيهَا سنة عِنْد بعض الْمَشَايِخ وَهُوَ الأقيس وَعند بَعضهم وَاجِبَة وَهُوَ الْأَصَح وَقِرَاءَة التَّشَهُّد فِي الْقعدَة الْأَخِيرَة وَاجِبَة بالِاتِّفَاقِ الحكم الثَّالِث فِي أَن التَّكْبِير مَشْرُوع لسجود السَّهْو بِالْإِجْمَاع وَفِي التَّوْضِيح مَذْهَبنَا أَن تَكْبِير الصَّلَوَات كلهَا سنة غير تَكْبِيرَة الْإِحْرَام فَهُوَ ركن وَهُوَ قَول الْجُمْهُور وَأَبُو حنيفَة يُسمى تَكْبِيرَة الْإِحْرَام وَاجِبَة وَفِي رِوَايَة عَن أَحْمد والظاهرية أَن كلهَا وَاجِبَة** (**قلت**)* *مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة أَن تَكْبِيرَة الْإِحْرَام فرض وَنحن نفرق بَين الْفَرْض وَالْوَاجِب وَلكنه شَرط أَو ركن فعندنا شَرط وَعند الشَّافِعِي ركن كَمَا عرف فِي مَوْضِعه الحكم الرَّابِع فِي أَنه هَل يتَشَهَّد فِي سُجُود السَّهْو أم لَا فعندنا يتَشَهَّد وَعند الشَّافِعِي فِي الصَّحِيح لَا يتَشَهَّد كَمَا فِي سُجُود التِّلَاوَة والجنازة وَقَالَ ابْن قدامَة إِن كَانَ قبل السَّلَام يسلم عقيب التَّكْبِير وَإِن كَانَ بعده يتَشَهَّد وَيسلم قَالَ وَبِه قَالَ ابْن مَسْعُود وَقَتَادَة وَالنَّخَعِيّ**........**(7/306)**قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي قَوْله** "* *أَزِيد فِي الصَّلَاة " دَلِيل لمَذْهَب مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَالْجُمْهُور من السّلف وَالْخلف أَن من زَاد فِي صلَاته رَكْعَة نَاسِيا لم تبطل صلَاته بل إِن علم بعد السَّلَام فقد مَضَت صلَاته صَحِيحَة وَيسْجد للسَّهْو وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة إِذا**زَاد رَكْعَة سَاهِيا بطلت صلَاته وَلَزِمَه إِعَادَتهَا وَقَالَ أَيْضا إِن كَانَ تشهد فِي الرَّابِعَة ثمَّ زَاد خَامِسَة أضَاف إِلَيْهَا سادسة تشفعها وَإِن لم يكن تشهد بطلت صلَاته وَهَذَا الحَدِيث يرد عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ حجَّة لِلْجُمْهُورِ** (**قلت**)* *لَا نسلم صِحَة النَّقْل عَن أبي حنيفَة بِبُطْلَان صلَاته إِذا زَاد رَكْعَة سادسة سَاهِيا وَالظَّاهِر من حَال النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - أَنه قعد على الرَّابِعَة لِأَن حمل فعله على الصَّوَاب أحسن من حمله على غَيره وَهُوَ اللَّائِق بِحَالهِ**.........**(7/306)**حَدِيث ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ مستقصى فَمن أَرَادَ ذَلِك فَليرْجع إِلَى ذَاك الْبَاب قَوْله** "* *صلى بِنَا النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - الظّهْر** "* *ظَاهره أَن أَبَا هُرَيْرَة حضر الْقِصَّة وَذُو الْيَدَيْنِ اسْتشْهد ببدر قَالَه الزُّهْرِيّ وَمُقْتَضَاهُ أَن تكون الْقِصَّة قبل بدر وَهِي قبل إِسْلَام أبي هُرَيْرَة بِأَكْثَرَ من خمس سِنِين وَلَكِن معنى قَول أبي هُرَيْرَة** "* *صلى بِنَا** "* *أَي صلى بِالْمُسْلِمين وَهَذَا جَائِز فِي اللُّغَة**قَالَ بَعضهم اتّفق أَئِمَّة الحَدِيث كَمَا نَقله ابْن عبد الْبر وَغَيره على أَن الزُّهْرِيّ وهم فِي ذَلِك وَسَببه أَنه جعل الْقِصَّة لذِي الشمالين وَذُو الشمالين هُوَ الَّذِي قتل ببدر وَهُوَ خزاعي واسْمه عَمْرو بن نَضْلَة وَأما ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ فَتَأَخر بعد النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَهُوَ سلمي واسْمه الْخِرْبَاق وَقد وَقع عِنْد مُسلم من طَرِيق أبي سَلمَة** "* *عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة فَقَامَ رجل من بني سليم** "* *فَلَمَّا وَقع عِنْد الزُّهْرِيّ بِلَفْظ** "* *فَقَامَ ذُو الشمالين** "* *وَهُوَ يعرف أَنه قتل ببدر قَالَ لأجل ذَلِك أَن الْقِصَّة وَقعت قبل بدر انْتهى** (**قلت**)* *وَقع فِي كتاب النَّسَائِيّ أَن ذَا الْيَدَيْنِ وَذَا الشمالين وَاحِد كِلَاهُمَا لقب على الْخِرْبَاق حَيْثُ قَالَ أخبرنَا مُحَمَّد بن رَافع حَدثنَا عبد الرَّزَّاق أخبرنَا معمر عَن الزُّهْرِيّ عَن أبي**سَلمَة بن عبد الرَّحْمَن وَأبي بكر بن سُلَيْمَان بن أبي خَيْثَمَة** "* *عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ صلى النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - الظّهْر أَو الْعَصْر فَسلم من رَكْعَتَيْنِ فَانْصَرف فَقَالَ لَهُ ذُو الشمالين ابْن عَمْرو أنقصت الصَّلَاة أم نسيت قَالَ النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - مَا يَقُول ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ قَالُوا صدق يَا رَسُول الله فَأَتمَّ بهم الرَّكْعَتَيْنِ اللَّتَيْنِ نقص** "* *وَهَذَا سَنَد صَحِيح مُتَّصِل صرح فِيهِ بِأَن ذَا الشمالين هُوَ ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ وروى النَّسَائِيّ أَيْضا بِسَنَد صَحِيح صرح فِيهِ أَيْضا أَن ذَا الشمالين هُوَ ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ وَقد تَابع الزُّهْرِيّ على ذَلِك عمرَان بن أبي أنس قَالَ النَّسَائِيّ أخبرنَا عِيسَى بن حَمَّاد أخبرنَا اللَّيْث عَن يزِيد بن أبي حبيب عَن عمرَان بن أبي أنس عَن أبي سَلمَة** "* *عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة أَن رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - صلى يَوْمًا فَسلم فِي رَكْعَتَيْنِ ثمَّ انْصَرف فأدركه ذُو الشمالين فَقَالَ يَا رَسُول الله أنقصت الصَّلَاة أم نسيت فَقَالَ لم تنقص الصَّلَاة وَلم أنس قَالَ بلَى وَالَّذِي بَعثك بِالْحَقِّ قَالَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - أصدق ذُو الْيَدَيْنِ قَالُوا نعم فصلى بِالنَّاسِ رَكْعَتَيْنِ** "* *وَهَذَا أَيْضا سَنَد صَحِيح على شَرط مُسلم**ثَبت أَن الزُّهْرِيّ لم يهم وَلَا يلْزم من عدم تَخْرِيج ذَلِك فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ عدم صِحَّته فَثَبت أَن ذَا الْيَدَيْنِ وَذَا الشمالين وَاحِد وَالْعجب من هَذَا الْقَائِل أَنه مَعَ اطِّلَاعه على مَا رَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ من هَذَا كَيفَ اعْتمد على قَول من نسب الزُّهْرِيّ إِلَى الْوَهم وَلَكِن أريحية العصبية تحمل الرجل على أَكثر من هَذَا وَقَالَ هَذَا الْقَائِل أَيْضا وَقد جوز بعض الْأَئِمَّة أَن تكون الْقِصَّة لكل من ذِي الشمالين وَذي الْيَدَيْنِ وَأَن أَبَا هُرَيْرَة روى الْحَدِيثين فَأرْسل أَحدهمَا وَهُوَ قصَّة ذِي الشمالين وَشَاهد الآخر وَهُوَ قصَّة ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ وَهَذَا يحْتَمل فِي طَرِيق الْجمع** (**قلت**)* *هَذَا يحْتَاج إِلَى دَلِيل صَحِيح وَجعل الْوَاحِد اثْنَيْنِ خلاف الأَصْل وَقد يلقب الرجل بلقبين وَأكْثر وَقَالَ أَيْضا وَيدْفَع الْمجَاز الَّذِي ارْتَكَبهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ مَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم وَأحمد وَغَيرهمَا من طَرِيق يحيى بن أبي كثير عَن أبي سَلمَة فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة بِلَفْظ** "* *بَيْنَمَا أَنا أُصَلِّي مَعَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - صَلَاة الظّهْر سلم رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - من رَكْعَتَيْنِ فَقَامَ رجل من بني سليم واقتص** "* *الحَدِيث**.............**(7/309)**لَيْسَ فِي سَجْدَتي السَّهْو تشهد وَلَا سَلام وَقَالَ ابْن مَسْعُود وَالشعْبِيّ وَالثَّوْري وَقَتَادَة وَالْحكم وَاللَّيْث وَحَمَّاد يتَشَهَّد وَيسلم وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَق وَفِي التَّوْضِيح وَالأَصَح عندنَا لَا يتَشَهَّد وَهُوَ مَا حَكَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ عَن الشَّافِعِي وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ. وَهنا قَول رَابِع إِن سجد قبل السَّلَام لَا يتَشَهَّد وَإِن سجد بعده يتَشَهَّد رَوَاهُ أَشهب عَن مَالك وَهُوَ قَول ابْن الْمَاجشون وَأحمد** (**وَسلم أنس وَالْحسن وَلم يتشهدا**)* *أَي سلم أنس بن مَالك وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ عقيب سَجْدَتي السَّهْو وَلم يتشهدا وَهَذَا التَّعْلِيق وَصله ابْن أبي شيبَة وَقَالَ حَدثنَا ابْن علية عَن عبد الْعَزِيز بن صُهَيْب أَن أنس بن مَالك قعد فِي الرَّكْعَة الثَّانِيَة فَسَبحُوا بِهِ فَقَامَ وأتمهن أَرْبعا فَلَمَّا سلم سجد سَجْدَتَيْنِ ثمَّ أقبل على الْقَوْم بِوَجْهِهِ وَقَالَ افعلوا هَكَذَا وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة أَيْضا عَن ابْن مهْدي عَن حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة عَن قَتَادَة عَن الْحسن وَأنس أَنَّهُمَا سجدا للسَّهْو بعد السَّلَام ثمَّ قاما وَلم يسلما**..........**(7/310)**طَرِيق حَمَّاد بن زيد عَن هَاشم بن حسان عَن ابْن سِيرِين فِي حَدِيث الْبَاب** "* *ثمَّ رفع وَكبر ثمَّ كبر وَسجد للسَّهْو** "* *وَهَذَا يدل على تكبيرتين إِحْدَاهمَا تَكْبِيرَة الْإِحْرَام وَالْأُخْرَى تَكْبِيرَة السَّجْدَة وَلَكِن أَشَارَ أَبُو دَاوُد إِلَى شذوذ هَذِه الرِّوَايَة حَيْثُ قَالَ وَقَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد وَلم يقل أحد فَكبر ثمَّ كبر إِلَّا حَمَّاد بن زيد**.......**(7/312)**حَدِيث ثَوْبَان لكل سَهْو سَجْدَتَانِ بَعْدَمَا يسلم من غير فصل بَين الزِّيَادَة وَالنُّقْصَان سالما من الْمعَارض فَيعْمل بِهِ لسلامته عَن الْمعَارض. ثمَّ الْعلمَاء اخْتلفُوا فِي المُرَاد بِالْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُور فَقَالَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَطَائِفَة من السّلف بِظَاهِر هَذَا الحَدِيث وَقَالُوا إِذا شكّ الْمُصَلِّي فَلم يدر زَاد أَو نقص فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا سَجْدَتَانِ وَهُوَ جَالس عملا بِظَاهِر هَذَا الحَدِيث وَقَالَ الشّعبِيّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَجَمَاعَة كَثِيرَة من السّلف إِذا لم يدر كم صلى لزمَه أَن يُعِيد الصَّلَاة مرّة بعد أُخْرَى أبدا حَتَّى يستيقن وَقَالَ بَعضهم يُعِيد ثَلَاث مَرَّات فَإِذا شكّ فِي الرَّابِعَة فَلَا إِعَادَة عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَآخَرُونَ مَتى شكّ فِي صلَاته هَل**صلى ثَلَاثًا أَو أَرْبعا لزمَه الْبناء على الْيَقِين فَيجب أَن يَأْتِي برابعة وَيسْجد للسَّهْو عملا بِحَدِيث أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ أخرجه مُسلم وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه. فَلفظ مُسلم قَالَ أَبُو سعيد قَالَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *إِذا شكّ أحدكُم فِي صلَاته فَلم يدر كم صلى ثَلَاثًا أم أَرْبعا فليطرح الشَّك وليبن على مَا استيقن ثمَّ يسْجد سَجْدَتَيْنِ قبل أَن يسلم**.........**(7/314)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ إِن حصل لَهُ الشَّك أول مرّة بطلت صلَاته وَإِن صَار عَادَة لَهُ اجْتهد وَعمل بغالب ظَنّه وَإِن لم يظنّ شَيْئا عمل بِالْأَقَلِّ ثمَّ قَالَ قَالَ أَبُو حَامِد قَالَ الشَّافِعِي فِي الْقَدِيم مَا رَأَيْت قولا أقبح من قَول أبي حنيفَة هَذَا وَلَا أبعد من السّنة** (**قلت**)* *النَّقْل عَن إِمَام بِمَا لَيْسَ قَوْله والتشنيع عَلَيْهِ بِغَيْر وَجه أقبح من هَذَا فَكيف رأى النووى نقل هَذَا التشنيع الْبَاطِل عَمَّن فِيهِ ميل إِلَى التعصب الْفَاحِش عَن مثل الإِمَام الشَّافِعِي رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ الَّذِي شهد لأبي حنيفَة بِأَن النَّاس عِيَال لَهُ فِي الْفِقْه وَهَذَا الَّذِي نَقله عَن أبي حنيفَة وَنَقله أَيْضا ابْن قدامَة وَغَيره من الْمُخَالفين لَيْسَ بِصَحِيح وَلَا هُوَ بموجود فِي أُمَّهَات كتب أَصْحَابنَا الْمَشْهُورَة بل الْمَشْهُور فِيهَا أَنهم قَالُوا يسْتَقْبل لتقع صلَاته على وصف الصِّحَّة بِيَقِين حَتَّى قَالَ أَبُو نصر الْبَغْدَادِيّ الْمَشْهُور بالأقطع الِاسْتِئْنَاف أولى لِأَنَّهُ يسْقط بِهِ الشَّك بِيَقِين وَمَعَ هَذَا فَأَبُو حنيفَة عمل فِي كل وَاحِدَة من الْأَحْوَال الثَّلَاث بِحَدِيث مَعَ كَون قَول ابْن عمر مثله وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي مُصَنفه من حَدِيث ابْن سِيرِين عَن ابْن عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا أَنه قَالَ أما أَنا فَإِذا لم أدر كم صليت فَإِنِّي أُعِيد**............

ختم المجلد السابع " 
الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
ويليه المجلد الثامن " 
كتاب الجنائز "*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

المجلد الثامن " 
الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
الموافق : 14/ محرم /1442 هجري 
الموافق : 2/ سبتمبر /2020 ميلادي 

*المجلد الثامن* *كتاب الجنائز* *(8/8 )**وَقد جَاءَ هَذَا اللَّفْظ صَرِيحًا فِي حَدِيث رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد عَن ابْن مَسْعُود مَرْفُوعا**: (**الْجِنَازَة متبوعة وَلَا تتبع، وَلَيْسَ مَعهَا من تقدمها**)* *، وَرَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو يعلى وَابْن أبي شيبَة. وَأما أثر طَاوُوس فَإِنَّهُ، وَإِن كَانَ مُرْسلا فَهُوَ حجَّة عندنَا، وحديثهم الَّذِي احْتَجُّوا بِهِ، وَهُوَ حَدِيث ابْن عمر، قد اخْتلف فِيهِ أَئِمَّة الحَدِيث بِحَسب الصِّحَّة والضعف، وَقد رُوِيَ مُتَّصِلا ومرسلاً، فَذهب ابْن الْمُبَارك إِلَى تَرْجِيح الرِّوَايَة الْمُرْسلَة على الْمُتَّصِلَة مَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَغَيره عَنهُ،**وَقَالَ النَّسَائِيّ بعد تَخْرِيجه للرواية الْمُتَّصِلَة**:* *هَذَا خطأ، وَالصَّوَاب مُرْسل. وَقد طول شَيخنَا زين الدّين، رَحمَه الله، فِي هَذَا الْموضع نصْرَة لمذهبه،**وَمَعَ هَذَا كُله فقد قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *وَأهل الحَدِيث كلهم يرَوْنَ أَن الحَدِيث الْمُرْسل فِي ذَلِك أصح**.........**(8/10)**لتَّخَتُّم بِالْفِضَّةِ فَإِنَّهُ يجوز لما رُوِيَ** (**عَن أنس أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم اتخذ خَاتمًا من فضَّة لَهُ فص حبشِي وَنقش عَلَيْهِ: مُحَمَّد رَسُول الله**)* *، رَوَاهُ الْجَمَاعَة، وَالسّنة أَن يكون قدر مِثْقَال فَمَا دونه، والتختم سنة لمن يحْتَاج إِلَيْهِ كالسلطان وَالْقَاضِي وَمن فِي مَعْنَاهُمَا، وَمن لَا حَاجَة لَهُ إِلَيْهِ فَتَركه أفضل**.........**(8/19)**فِي** (**سيرة ابْن إِسْحَاق**) .* *اسْمه**:* *أَصْحَمَة، وَمَعْنَاهُ، عَطِيَّة**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو الْفرج**:* *أَصْحَمَة بن أبجري، بِفَتْح الْهمزَة وَسُكُون الصَّاد وَفتح الْحَاء الْمُهْمَلَتَيْ  نِ،**قَالَ**:* *وَقع فِي** (**مُسْند ابْن أبي شيبَة**)* *فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث تَسْمِيَته: صحمة، بِفَتْح الصَّاد وَإِسْكَان الْحَاء**.* *قَالَ**:* *هَكَذَا قَالَ لنا يزِيد بن هَارُون، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ صمحة،**وَذكر السُّهيْلي أَن اسْم أَبِيه**: يجْرِي، بِغَيْر همزَة، وَذكر مقَاتل بن سُلَيْمَان فِي كِتَابه (نَوَادِر التَّفْسِير) : إسمه مَكْحُول بن صصه، وَفِي كتاب (الطَّبَقَات) لِابْنِ سعد: لما رَجَعَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من الْحُدَيْبِيَة سنة سِتّ أرسل النَّجَاشِيّ سنة سبع فِي الْمحرم عَمْرو بن أُميَّة الضمرِي، فَأخذ كتاب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَوَضعه على عَيْنَيْهِ، وَنزل عَن سَرِيره فَجَلَسَ على الأَرْض تواضعا، ثمَّ أسلم، وَكتب إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بذلك، وَأَنه أسلم على يَدي جَعْفَر ابْن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَتُوفِّي فِي رَجَب سنة تسع منصرفة من تَبُوك**.......**(8/20)**قع فِي** (**صَحِيح مُسلم**) :* *كتب صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى النَّجَاشِيّ، وَهُوَ غير النَّجَاشِيّ الَّذِي صلى عَلَيْهِ؟**قلت**:* *قيل: كَأَنَّهُ وهم من بعض الروَاة، أَو أَنه عبر بِبَعْض مُلُوك الْحَبَشَة عَن الْملك الْكَبِير، أَو يحمل على أَنه لما توفّي قَامَ مقَامه آخر فَكتب إِلَيْهِ**.* *قَوْله**: (**خرج إِلَى الْمصلى**)* *، ذكر السُّهيْلي من حَدِيث سَلمَة بن الْأَكْوَع أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى عَلَيْهِ بِالبَقِيعِ**........**(8/20)**قَالَ ابْن بطال: إِنَّمَا نعي النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، النَّجَاشِيّ وَصلى عَلَيْهِ لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ عِنْد بعض النَّاس على غير الْإِسْلَام فَأَرَادَ إعلامهم بِصِحَّة إِسْلَامه** (**قلت**)* *نعيه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم جعفراً وَأَصْحَابه يرد ذَلِك، وَحمل بَعضهم النَّهْي على نعي الْجَاهِلِيَّة الْمُشْتَمل على ذكر المفاخر وَشبههَا**.**.........**(8/21)**لَا يُصَلِّي على الْجِنَازَة فِي الْمَسْجِد، لِأَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أخبر بِمَوْتِهِ فِي الْمَسْجِد ثمَّ خرج بِالْمُسْلِمين إِلَى الْمصلى، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة، أَنه لَا يصلى على ميت فِي مَسْجِد جمَاعَة، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَابْن أبي ذِئْب،**وَعند الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأبي ثَوْر**:* *لَا بَأْس بهَا إِذا لم يخف تلويثه، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِمَا رُوِيَ** (**أَن سعد بن أبي وَقاص، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، لما توفّي أمرت عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، بِإِدْخَال جنَازَته الْمَسْجِد حَتَّى صلى عَلَيْهَا أَزوَاج النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**ثمَّ قَالَت**:* *هَل عَابَ النَّاس علينا مَا فعلنَا؟**فَقيل لَهَا**:* *نعم،**فَقَالَت**:* *مَا أسْرع مَا نسوا، مَا صلى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على جَنَازَة سُهَيْل بن الْبَيْضَاء إلاَّ فِي الْمَسْجِد**) .* *رَوَاهُ مُسلم،**وَاحْتج أَصْحَابنَا من حَدِيث ابْن أبي ذِئْب عَن صَالح مولى التومة عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**من صلى على ميت فِي الْمَسْجِد فَلَا شَيْء لَهُ**) .* *رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد بِهَذَا اللَّفْظ،**وَرَوَاهُ ابْن مَاجَه وَلَفظه**: (**فَلَيْسَ لَهُ شَيْء**)* *،**وَقَالَ الْخَطِيب الْمَحْفُوظ**: (**فَلَا شَيْء لَهُ، وَرُوِيَ (فَلَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ**)* *،**وَرُوِيَ**: (**فَلَا أجر لَهُ**) .* *وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *رِوَايَة: فَلَا أجر لَهُ، خطأ فَاحش،**وَالصَّحِيح**:* *فَلَا شَيْء لَهُ، وَرَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي** (**مُصَنفه**)* *بِلَفْظ**: (**فَلَا صَلَاة لَهُ**) .* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى ابْن عدي فِي** (**الْكَامِل**)* *هَذَا الحَدِيث وعده من مُنكرَات صَالح، ثمَّ أسْند إِلَى شُعْبَة أَنه كَانَ لَا يروي عَنهُ وَينْهى عَنهُ،**وَإِلَى مَالك**:* *لَا تَأْخُذُوا مِنْهُ شَيْئا فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِثِقَة،**وَإِلَى النَّسَائِيّ أَنه قَالَ فِيهِ**:* *ضَعِيف**...........**(8/21)**مَا قَالَه الجهبذ النقاد الإِمَام أَبُو جَعْفَر الطَّحَاوِيّ، رَحمَه الله، مُلَخصا، وَهِي أَن الرِّوَايَات لما اخْتلفت عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي هَذَا الْبَاب يحْتَاج إِلَى الْكَشْف ليعلم الْمُتَأَخر مِنْهَا، فَيجْعَل نَاسِخا لما تقدم، فَحَدِيث عَائِشَة إِخْبَار عَن فعل رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي حَال الْإِبَاحَة الَّتِي لم يتقدمها شَيْء، وَحَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة إِخْبَار عَن نهي رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الَّذِي تقدمه الْإِبَاحَة، فَصَارَ نَاسِخا لحَدِيث عَائِشَة، وإنكار الصَّحَابَة عَلَيْهَا مِمَّا يُؤَكد ذَلِك**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *من أَي قبيل يكون هَذَا النّسخ؟**قلت**:* *من قبيل النّسخ بِدلَالَة التَّارِيخ، وَهُوَ أَن يكون أحد النصين مُوجبا للحظر وَالْآخر مُوجبا للْإِبَاحَة، فَفِي مثل هَذَا يتَعَيَّن الْمصير إِلَى النَّص الْمُوجب للحظر، لِأَن الأَصْل فِي الْأَشْيَاء الْإِبَاحَة، والحظر طَار عَلَيْهَا، فَيكون مُتَأَخِّرًا**.* *.........**(8/23)**وَلم أجد لأحد من الْعلمَاء إجَازَة الصَّلَاة على الْغَائِب إلاَّ مَا ذكره ابْن زيد عَن عبد الْعَزِيز بن أبي سَلمَة فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ: إِذا استؤذن أَنه غرق أَو قتل أَو أكله السبَاع وَلم يُوجد مِنْهُ شَيْء صلى عَلَيْهِ، كَمَا فعل بالنجاشي، وَبِه قَالَ ابْن حبيب،**وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *أَكثر أهل الْعلم يَقُولُونَ: إِن ذَلِك مَخْصُوص بِهِ، وَأَجَازَهُ بَعضهم إِذا كَانَ فِي يَوْم الْمَوْت أَو قريب مِنْهُ، وَفِي** (**المُصَنّف**)* *عَن الْحسن إِنَّمَا دَعَا لَهُ وَلم يصل**.**.........**(8/23)**وَاسْتَغْرَبَهُ ابْن عبد الْبر،**قَالَ**:* *إِلَّا أَنه لَا خلاف عَلمته بَين الْعلمَاء من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ فَمن بعدهمْ من الْفُقَهَاء فِي السَّلَام،**وَإِنَّمَا اخْتلفُوا**:* *هَل هِيَ وَاحِدَة أَو اثْنَتَانِ؟ فالجمهور على تَسْلِيمَة وَاحِدَة، وَهُوَ أحد قولي الشَّافِعِي،**وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *تسليمتان، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ، وَهُوَ قَول الشّعبِيّ، وَرِوَايَة عَن إِبْرَاهِيم،**وَمِمَّنْ رُوِيَ عَنهُ وَاحِدَة**:* *عمر وَابْنه عبد الله وَعلي وَابْن عَبَّاس وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَجَابِر وَأنس وَابْن أبي أوفى وواثلة وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَعَطَاء وَجَابِر بن زيد وَابْن سِيرِين وَالْحسن وَمَكْحُول وَإِبْرَاهِيم فِي رِوَايَة**.* *وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم**:* *صحت الرِّوَايَة فِي الْوَاحِدَة عَن عَليّ وَابْن عمر وَابْن عَبَّاس وَجَابِر وَأبي هُرَيْرَة وَابْن أبي أوفى أَنهم كَانُوا يسلمُونَ تَسْلِيمَة وَاحِدَة،**وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *وَسَأَلَ أَشهب مَالِكًا: أتكره السَّلَام فِي صَلَاة الْجَنَائِز؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا، وَقد كَانَ ابْن عمر يسلم**.* *..........**(8/24)**وَعَن خَالِد**:* *لقد انْقَطَعت فِي يَدي يَوْم مُؤْتَة تِسْعَة أسياف فَمَا بَقِي فِي يديّ إلاَّ صفيحة يَمَانِية، رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ، وَزيد هُوَ ابْن حَارِثَة بن شرَاحِيل بن كَعْب الْكَلْبِيّ الْقُضَاعِي مولى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أعْتقهُ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وتبناه، وَلم يذكر الله تَعَالَى أحدا من الصَّحَابَة فِي الْقُرْآن باسمه الْخَاص إلاَّ زيدا،**قَالَ الله تَعَالَى**: {**فَلَمَّا قضى زيد مِنْهَا وطرا**} (**الْأَحْزَاب: 73**) .* *وجعفر ابْن أبي طَالب الْهَاشِمِي الطيار ذُو الجناحين، وَهُوَ صَاحب الهجرتين، الْجواد ابْن الْجواد، وَكَانَ أَمِير الْمُهَاجِرين إِلَى الْحَبَشَة. وَعبد الله بن رَوَاحَة،**بِفَتْح الرَّاء وَتَخْفِيف الْوَاو وَبِالْحَاءِ الْمُهْملَة**:* *الخزرجي الْمدنِي، أحد النُّقَبَاء لَيْلَة الْعقبَة**.**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *لما نظر خَالِد بعد مَوْتهمْ وَهُوَ فِي ثغر مخوف وبإزاء عَدو عَددهمْ جم وبأسهم شَدِيد خَافَ ضيَاع الْأَمر وهلاك من مَعَه من الْمُسلمين، فتصدى للإمارة عَلَيْهِم وَأخذ الرَّايَة من غير تأمير وَقَاتل إِلَى أَن فتح الله على الْمُسلمين، فَرضِي رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فعله، إِذْ وَافق الْحق، وَإِن لم يكن من رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذن وَلَا من الْقَوْم الَّذين مَعَه بيعَة وتأمير، فَصَارَ هَذَا أصلا فِي الضرورات إِذا وَقعت من معاظم أَمر الدّين فِي أَنَّهَا لَا تراعى فِيهَا شَرَائِط أَحْكَامهَا عِنْد عدم الضَّرُورَة، وَكَذَا فِي حُقُوق آحَاد أَعْيَان النَّاس، مثل أَن يَمُوت رجل بفلاة وَقد خلف تَرِكَة، فَإِن على من شهده حفظ مَاله وإيصاله إِلَى أَهله وَإِن لم يوص المتوفي بذلك فَإِن النَّصِيحَة وَاجِبَة للْمُسلمين**.........**(8/30)**ن أَطْفَال الْمُسلمين فِي الْجنَّة. قَالَ فِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *وَهُوَ إِجْمَاع، وَلَا عِبْرَة للمجبرة حَيْثُ جعلوهم تَحت الْمَشِيئَة، فَلَا يعْتد بخلافهم وَلَا بوفاقهم. وَفِي أَطْفَال الْمُشْركين اخْتِلَاف بَين الْعلمَاء، فَذهب جمَاعَة إِلَى التَّوَقُّف فِي أَطْفَال الْمُشْركين أَن يَكُونُوا فِي جنَّة أَو نَار،**مِنْهُم ابْن الْمُبَارك وَحَمَّاد وَإِسْحَاق لحَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة**: (**سُئِلَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن الْأَطْفَال؟**فَقَالَ**:* *الله أعلم بِمَا كَانُوا عاملين**) .* *كَذَا قَالَ**:* *الْأَطْفَال، وَلم يخص طفْلا من طِفْل. قَالَ الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي** (**مُعْجَمه الْأَوْسَط**) :* *رُوِيَ أَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**قَالَ لعَائِشَة فِي أَطْفَال الْمُشْركين**: (**إِن شِئْت دَعَوْت الله تَعَالَى أَن يسمعك تضاغيهم فِي النَّار؟**)* *وَقَالَ سَمُرَة بن جُنْدُب: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**أَوْلَاد الْمُشْركين هم خدم أهل الْجنَّة**) .* *وَرُوِيَ عَنهُ أَنه سُئِلَ عَنْهُم فَقَالَ**:* *الله أعلم بِمَا كَانُوا عاملين،**فَرجع الْأَمر إِلَى قَول رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *ألله أعلم بِمَا كَانُوا عاملين**.......**(8/33)**فِي الحَدِيث**: (**إلاَّ تَحِلَّة الْقسم**)* *أَي: قدر مَا يبر الله قسمه فِيهِ بقوله**: {**وَإِن مِنْكُم إلاَّ واردها**} (**مَرْيَم: 17**) .* *وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *اخْتلف فِي المُرَاد بِهَذَا الْقسم،**فَقيل**:* *هُوَ معِين،**وَقيل**:* *غير معِين، فالجمهور على الأول**.* *وَقيل**:* *لم يعن بِهِ قسم بِعَيْنِه**.* *وَإِنَّمَا مَعْنَاهُ**:* *التقليل لأمر وُرُودهَا، وَهَذَا اللَّفْظ يسْتَعْمل فِي هَذَا،**يُقَال**:* *مَا ينَام فلَان إلاَّ كتحليل الألية،**وَيُقَال**:* *مَا ضربه إلاَّ تحليلاً إِذا لم يُبَالغ فِي الضَّرْب،**أَي**:* *قدرا يُصِيبهُ مِنْهُ مَكْرُوه**.* *وَقَالَ جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء**:* *المُرَاد بِهِ قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَإِن مِنْكُم إلاَّ واردها**} (**مَرْيَم: 17**) .* *وَلَيْسَ المُرَاد دُخُولهَا للعقاب، وَلَكِن للْجُوَاز. كَمَا قَالَه**الخطابي* *وَمَعَ هَذَا اخْتلف السّلف فِي المُرَاد بالورود فِي الْآيَة،**فَقيل**:* *هُوَ الدُّخُول، وَاسْتدلَّ على ذَلِك بِمَا رَوَاهُ أَحْمد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَالْحَاكِم من حَدِيث جَابر مَرْفُوعا** (**الْوُرُود: الدُّخُول، لَا يبْقى بر وَلَا فَاجر إلاَّ دَخلهَا، فَيكون على الْمُؤمنِينَ بردا وَسلَامًا**)* *وَرَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة أَيْضا وَزَاد**: (**كَمَا كَانَت على إِبْرَاهِيم حَتَّى إِن للنار أَو لِجَهَنَّم ضجيج من بردهمْ، ثمَّ يُنجي الله الَّذين اتَّقوا ويذر الظَّالِمين فِيهَا جثيا**) .* *وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ،**وَقَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا عبد بن حميد،**قَالَ**:* *أخبرنَا عبيد الله بن مُوسَى عَن إِسْرَائِيل** (**عَن السّديّ قَالَ: سَأَلت مرّة الْهَمدَانِي عَن قَول الله تَعَالَى**: {**وَإِن مِنْكُم إلاَّ واردها**} (**مَرْيَم: 17**) .* *فَحَدثني أَن عبد الله بن مَسْعُود حَدثهمْ قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: يرد النَّاس النَّار ثمَّ يصدرون عَنْهَا بأعمالهم، فأولهم كلمح الْبَرْق ثمَّ كَالرِّيحِ ثمَّ كحضر الْفرس ثمَّ كالراكب فِي رَحْله ثمَّ كشد الرجل ثمَّ كمشيه) ، هَذَا حَدِيث حسن،**..........**(8/35)**ي سَبَب وجوب غسل الْمَيِّت،**فَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *هُوَ الْحَدث، فَإِن الْمَوْت سَبَب لاسترخاء مفاصله، وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ أَبُو عبد الله الْجِرْجَانِيّ وَغَيره من مَشَايِخ الْعرَاق، إِنَّمَا أوجب النَّجَاسَة الْمَوْت إِذْ الْآدَمِيّ لَهُ دم مسفوح كَسَائِر الْحَيَوَانَات، وَلِهَذَا يَتَنَجَّس الْبِئْر بِمَوْتِهِ فِيهَا، وَفِي** (**الْبَدَائِع**) :* *عَن مُحَمَّد بن الشجاع البَجلِيّ أَن الْآدَمِيّ لَا ينجس بِالْمَوْتِ كَرَامَة لَهُ، لِأَنَّهُ لَو تنجس لما حكم بِطَهَارَتِهِ بِالْغسْلِ كَسَائِر الْحَيَوَانَات الَّتِي حكم بنجاستها بِالْمَوْتِ،**........**(8/37)**قد اخْتلف أهل الْعلم فِي الَّذِي يغسل الْمَيِّت،**فَقَالَ بعض أهل الْعلم من أَصْحَاب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَغَيرهم**:* *إِذا غسل مَيتا فَعَلَيهِ الْغسْل،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *عَلَيْهِ الْوضُوء،**وَقَالَ مَالك بن أنس**:* *اسْتحبَّ الْغسْل من غسل الْمَيِّت وَلَا أرى ذَلِك وَاجِبا، وَهَكَذَا قَالَ الشَّافِعِي،**وَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *من غسل مَيتا أَرْجُو أَن لَا يجب عَلَيْهِ الْغسْل، فَأَما الْوضُوء فَأَقل مَا فِيهِ**.* *وَقَالَ إِسْحَاق**:* *لَا بُد من الْوضُوء،**وَقد رُوِيَ عَن عبد الله بن الْمُبَارك أَنه قَالَ**:* *لَا يغْتَسل وَلَا يتَوَضَّأ من غسل الْمَيِّت،**وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *وَفِي الْبَاب عَن عَليّ وَعَائِشَة**.* *قلت**:* *كِلَاهُمَا عِنْد أبي دَاوُد، وَفِي الْبَاب عَن حُذَيْفَة عِنْد الْبَيْهَقِيّ بِإِسْنَاد سَاقِط، وَقَالَ مَالك فِي** (**الْعُتْبِيَّة**) :* *أدْركْت النَّاس على أَن غاسل الْمَيِّت يغْتَسل، وَاسْتَحْسنهُ ابْن الْقَاسِم وَأَشْهَب،**وَقَالَ ابْن حبيب**:* *لَا غسل عَلَيْهِ وَلَا وضوء، وَفِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *وَللشَّافِعِيّ قَولَانِ: الْجَدِيد هَذَا،**وَالْقَدِيم**:* *الْوُجُوب، وبالغسل قَالَ ابْن الْمسيب وَابْن سِيرِين وَالزهْرِيّ، قَالَه ابْن الْمُنْذر،**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *لَا أعلم أحدا قَالَ بِوُجُوب الْغسْل مِنْهُ، وَأوجب أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق الْوضُوء مِنْهُ**.**........**(8/39)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *لَيْسَ فِي أَحَادِيث غسل الْمَيِّت أَعلَى من حَدِيث أم عَطِيَّة، وَعَلِيهِ عول الْأَئِمَّة**.**وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *لَا أعلم أحدا قَالَ بمجاوزة السَّبع، وسَاق من طَرِيق قَتَادَة أَن ابْن سِيرِين كَانَ يَأْخُذ الْغسْل عَن أم عَطِيَّة ثَلَاثًا وإلاَّ فخمسا وإلاَّ فسبعا**.* *قَالَ**:* *فَرَأَيْنَا أَن الْأَكْثَر من ذَلِك سبع**.* *وَقَالَ الْمَاوَرْدِيّ**:* *الزِّيَادَة على السَّبع سرف،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *بَلغنِي أَن جَسَد الْمَيِّت يسترخي بِالْمَاءِ، فَلَا أحب الزِّيَادَة على ذَلِك**.**.........**(8/60)**أَن الصَّبْر على مكابدة الْفقر وصعوبته من منَازِل الْأَبْرَار ودرجات الأخيار**.**......**(8/62)**قَالَ الضميري لَا يسْتَحبّ الْإِنْسَان أَن يعد لنَفسِهِ كفنا لِئَلَّا يُحَاسب عَلَيْهِ، وَهُوَ صَحِيح إلاَّ إِذا كَانَ من جِهَة يقطع بحلها أَو من أثر أهل الْخَيْر والصلحاء، فَإِنَّهُ حسن، وَهل يلْحق بذلك حفر الْقَبْر فِي حَيَاته؟**فَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *قد حفر جمَاعَة من الصَّالِحين قُبُورهم قبل الْمَوْت بِأَيْدِيهِم ليتمثلوا حُلُول الْمَوْت فِيهِ، ورد عَلَيْهِ بَعضهم بِأَن ذَلِك لم يَقع من أحد من الصَّحَابَة، وَلَو كَانَ مُسْتَحبا لكثر فيهم**.* *قلت**:* *لَا يلْزم من عدم وُقُوعه من أحد من الصَّحَابَة عدم جَوَازه، لِأَن مَا رَآهُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حسنا فَهُوَ عِنْد الله حسن، وَلَا سِيمَا إِذا فعله قوم من الصلحاء الأخيار**.**.........**(8/65)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أجمع الْعلمَاء على أَن من مَاتَ أَبوهَا أَو ابْنهَا وَكَانَت ذَات زوج وطالبها زَوجهَا بِالْجِمَاعِ فِي الثَّلَاثَة الْأَيَّام الَّتِي أُبِيح لَهَا الْإِحْدَاد فِيهَا أَنه يقْضِي لَهُ عَلَيْهَا بِالْجِمَاعِ فِيهَا،**........**(8/66)**وَعَن الشَّافِعِي**:* *لَوْلَا مَالك وسُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة لذهب علم الْحجاز**........**(8/67)**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *الْمَعْنى أَن الصَّبْر الَّذِي يحمد عَلَيْهِ صَاحبه مَا كَانَ عِنْد مفاجأة الْمُصِيبَة، بِخِلَاف مَا بعد ذَلِك، فَإِنَّهُ على الْأَيَّام يسلو**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِن الْمَرْء لَا يُؤجر على الْمُصِيبَة لِأَنَّهَا لَيست من صنعه، وَإِنَّمَا يُؤجر على حسن نِيَّته وَجَمِيل صبره،**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أَرَادَ أَن لَا يجْتَمع عَلَيْهَا مُصِيبَة الْهَلَاك وفقد الْأجر**.**
.........**(8/69)**جَوَاز زِيَارَة الْقُبُور مُطلقًا، سَوَاء كَانَ الزائر رجلا أَو امْرَأَة، وَسَوَاء كَانَ المزور مُسلما أَو كَافِرًا لعدم الْفَصْل فِي ذَلِك**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وبالجواز قطع الْجُمْهُور،**وَقَالَ الْمَاوَرْدِيّ**:* *لَا يجوز زِيَارَة قبر الْكَافِر،**مستدلاً بقوله تَعَالَى**:* *وَلَا تقم على قَبره**} (**التَّوْبَة: 48**) .* *وَهَذَا غلط**.**وَاعْلَم أَن النَّاس اخْتلفُوا فِي زِيَارَة الْقُبُور،**فَقَالَ الْحَازِمِي**:* *أهل الْعلم قاطبة على الْإِذْن فِي ذَلِك للرِّجَال**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *الْإِبَاحَة فِي زِيَارَة الْقُبُور إِبَاحَة عُمُوم، كَمَا كَانَ النَّهْي عَن زيارتها نهي عُمُوم، ثمَّ ورد النّسخ فِي الْإِبَاحَة على الْعُمُوم، فَجَائِز للرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء زِيَارَة الْقُبُور، وروى فِي الْإِبَاحَة أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة**.* *مِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث بُرَيْدَة أخرجه مُسلم قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**نَهَيْتُكُمْ عَن زِيَارَة الْقُبُور، فزوروها**. .)* *الحَدِيث،**وَرَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ أَيْضا وَلَفظه**: (**قد كنت نَهَيْتُكُمْ عَن زِيَارَة الْقُبُور فقد أذن لمُحَمد فِي زِيَارَة قبر أمه فزوروها فَإِنَّهَا تذكر بِالآخِرَة**) .* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود أخرجه ابْن مَاجَه عَنهُ: أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**قَالَ**: (**كنت نَهَيْتُكُمْ عَن زِيَارَة الْقُبُور، فزوروا الْقُبُور، فَإِنَّهَا تذكر فِي الدُّنْيَا وتذكر الْآخِرَة**) .* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث أنس أخرجه ابْن أبي شيبَة عَنهُ،**قَالَ**: (**نهى رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَن زِيَارَة الْقُبُور،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *زوروها وَلَا تَقولُوا هجرا**)* *يَعْنِي سوأً**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد عَنهُ،**قَالَ**: (**زار النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قبر أمه فَبكى وأبكى من حوله،**فَقَالَ**:* *اسْتَأْذَنت رَبِّي فِي أَن اسْتغْفر لَهَا فَلم يَأْذَن لي واستأذنته فِي أَن أزورها فَأذن لي، فزوروا الْقُبُور فَإِنَّهَا تذكر الْمَوْت**) .**..........**(8/70)**وَقَالَ ابْن حبيب**:* *لَا بَأْس بزيارة الْقُبُور وَالْجُلُوس إِلَيْهَا وَالسَّلَام عَلَيْهَا عِنْد الْمُرُور بهَا، وَقد فعل ذَلِك رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَسُئِلَ مَالك عَن زِيَارَة الْقُبُور؟**فَقَالَ**:* *قد كَانَ نهى عَنهُ ثمَّ أذن فِيهِ، فَلَو فعل ذَلِك إِنْسَان وَلم يقل إلاَّ خيرا لم أر بذلك بَأْسا. وَفِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**)* *أَيْضا: وَالْأمة مجمعة على زِيَارَة قبر نَبينَا، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَأبي بكر وَعمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا**.* *وَكَانَ ابْن عمر إِذا قدم من سفر أُتِي قَبره المكرم فَقَالَ**:* *السَّلَام عَلَيْك يَا رَسُول الله، السَّلَام عَلَيْك يَا أَبَا بكر، السَّلَام عَلَيْك يَا أبتاه. وَمعنى النَّهْي عَن زِيَارَة الْقُبُور إِنَّمَا كَانَ فِي أول الْإِسْلَام عِنْد قربهم بِعبَادة الْأَوْثَان واتخاذ الْقُبُور مَسَاجِد،**فَلَمَّا استحكم الْإِسْلَام وَقَوي فِي قُلُوب النَّاس وَأمنت عبَادَة الْقُبُور وَالصَّلَاة إِلَيْهَا نسخ النَّهْي عَن زيارتها لِأَنَّهَا تذكر الْآخِرَة وتزهد فِي الدُّنْيَا وَعَن طَاوُوس**:* *كَانُوا يستحبون أَن لَا يتفرقوا عَن الْمَيِّت سَبْعَة أَيَّام لأَنهم يفتنون ويحاسبون فِي قُبُورهم سَبْعَة أَيَّام، وَحَاصِل الْكَلَام من هَذَا كُله أَن زِيَارَة الْقُبُور مَكْرُوهَة للنِّسَاء، بل حرَام فِي هَذَا الزَّمَان، وَلَا سِيمَا نسَاء مصر لِأَن خروجهن على وَجه فِيهِ الْفساد والفتنة، وَإِنَّمَا رخصت الزِّيَارَة لتذكر أَمر الْآخِرَة وللاعتبار بِمن مضى وللتزهد فِي الدُّنْيَا**.**......**(8/79)**أَن الْعلمَاء ذكرُوا فِي قَوْله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِن الْمَيِّت يعذب ببكاء أَهله**)* *ثَمَانِيَة أَقْوَال، أَصَحهَا وَهُوَ تَأْوِيل الْجُمْهُور على أَنه مَحْمُول على من أوصى بِهِ،**وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب البُخَارِيّ فِي قَوْله**:* *إِذا كَانَ النوح من سنته**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *يجوز التعذيب فِي الدُّنْيَا**بِفعل الْغَيْر لقَوْله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى**: {**وَاتَّقوا فتْنَة لَا تصيبن الَّذين ظلمُوا مِنْكُم خَاصَّة**} (**الْأَنْفَال: 52**) .* *وَكَذَا فِي البرزخ، وَأما آيَة الوازرة فَإِنَّمَا هِيَ يَوْم الْقِيَامَة فَقَط، وَهَذَانِ الْوَجْهَانِ أحسن الْوُجُوه الثَّمَانِية فِي تَوْجِيهه،**إِذْ فِي الْبَوَاقِي تكلّف**:* *إِمَّا فِي لفظ الْمَيِّت بِأَن يخصص بِمن كَانَت النِّيَاحَة من سنَنه، أَو بالموصي، أَو بالراضي بهَا،**......**(8/91)**وَقَالَ زيد بن ثَابت**:* *لَا يجوز لأحد إِن يُوصي بِأَكْثَرَ من ثلثه إِذا كَانَ لَهُ بنُون أَو وَرَثَة كَلَالَة أَو ورث جمَاعَة الْمُسلمين، لِأَن بَيت مَا لَهُم عصبَة من لَا عصبَة لَهُ، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب جمَاعَة. وَأجْمع فُقَهَاء الْأَمْصَار أَن الْوَصِيَّة بِأَكْثَرَ من الثُّلُث إِذا أجازها الْوَرَثَة جَازَت، وَإِن لم تجزها الْوَرَثَة لم يجز مِنْهَا إلاَّ الثُّلُث. وأبى ذَلِك أهل الظَّاهِر فمنعوها وَإِن أجازتها الْوَرَثَة، وَهُوَ قَول عبد الرَّحْمَن بن كيسَان،**وَكَذَلِكَ قَالُوا**:* *إِن الْوَصِيَّة للْوَارِث لَا تجوز،**وَإِن أجازها الْوَرَثَة لحَدِيث**: (**لَا وَصِيَّة لوَارث**)* *، وَسَائِر الْفُقَهَاء يجيزون ذَلِك إِذا أجازها الْوَرَثَة، ويجعلونها هبة. وَفِي الحَدِيث دلَالَة على أَن الثُّلُث هُوَ الْغَايَة تَنْتَهِي إِلَيْهَا الْوَصِيَّة، وَإِن التَّقْصِير عَنهُ أفضل**.**وَكره جمَاعَة من أهل الْعلم الْوَصِيَّة بِجَمِيعِ الثُّلُث**.* *قَالَ طَاوُوس**:* *إِذا كَانَت ورثته قَلِيلا وَمَاله كثيرا فَلَا بَأْس إِن يبلغ الثُّلُث، وَاسْتحبَّ طَائِفَة الْوَصِيَّة بِالربعِ، وَهُوَ مَرْوِيّ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**.* *وَقَالَ إِسْحَاق**:* *السّنة الرّبع،**لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**الثُّلُث كثير**)* *إلاَّ أَن يكون رجل يعرف فِي مَاله شُبْهَة، فَيجوز لَهُ الثُّلُث**.* *قَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *لَا أعلم لإسحاق حجَّة فِي قَوْله: السّنة الرّبع،**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أوصى عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، بِالربعِ**.* *.........**(8/94)**يد بن حَارِثَة بن شرَاحِيل بن كَعْب بن عبد الْعزي بن امرىء الْقَيْس الْكَلْبِيّ الْقُضَاعِي، مولى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَذَلِكَ أَن أمه ذهبت تزور أَهلهَا فَأَغَارَ عَلَيْهِم خيل من بني الْقَيْس، فَاشْتَرَاهُ حَكِيم بن حزَام لِعَمَّتِهِ خَدِيجَة بنت خويلد فَوَهَبته من رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**ثمَّ وُجد أَبوهُ فَاخْتَارَ الْمقَام عِنْد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَأعْتقهُ وتبناه فَكَانَ يُقَال**:* *زيد بن مُحَمَّد، وَكَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يُحِبهُ حبا شَدِيدا**.* *وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي**:* *باعوا زيدا بسوق حُبَاشَة، وَهُوَ من أسواق الْعَرَب، وَزيد يَوْمئِذٍ ابْن ثَمَانِيَة أَعْوَام وَأعْتقهُ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وزوجه مولاته أم أَيمن وَاسْمهَا بركَة، فَولدت لَهُ أُسَامَة بن زيد،**وَعَن عَائِشَة كَانَت تَقول**:* *مَا بعث رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم زيد بن حَارِثَة فِي سَرِيَّة إلاَّ أمره عَلَيْهِم، وَلَو بَقِي بعده لاستخلفه. رَوَاهُ أَحْمد وَالنَّسَائِيّ،**وَابْن أبي شيبَة**:* *جيد قوي على شَرط الصَّحِيح وَهُوَ غَرِيب جدا**.......**(8/96)**وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *إِن قَالَ الْقَائِل: إِن أَحْوَال النَّاس فِي الصَّبْر مُتَفَاوِتَة فَمنهمْ من يظْهر حزنه على الْمُصِيبَة فِي وَجهه بالتغيير لَهُ، وَفِي عَيْنَيْهِ بانحدار الدُّمُوع وَلَا ينْطق بِشَيْء من القَوْل، وَمِنْهُم من يجمع ذَلِك كُله، وَيزِيد عَلَيْهِ إِظْهَاره فِي مطعمه وملبسه، وَمِنْهُم من يكون حَاله فِي الْمُصِيبَة وَقبلهَا سَوَاء فَأَيهمْ الْمُسْتَحق لاسم الصَّبْر،**قد اخْتلف النَّاس فِي ذَلِك فَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *الْمُسْتَحق لاسم الصَّبْر هُوَ الَّذِي يكون فِي حَاله مثلهَا قبلهَا، وَلَا يظْهر عَلَيْهِ حزن فِي جارحة وَلَا لِسَان، كَمَا زعمت الصُّوفِيَّة، أَن الْوَلِيّ لَا تتمّ لَهُ الْولَايَة إلاَّ إِذا تمّ لَهُ الرضى بِالْقدرِ، وَلَا يحزن على شَيْء، وَالنَّاس فِي هَذَا الْحَال مُخْتَلفُونَ، فَمنهمْ من فِي قلبه الْجلد وَقلة المبالاة بالمصائب، وَمِنْهُم من هُوَ بِخِلَاف ذَلِك، فَالَّذِي يكون طبعه الْجزع وَيملك نَفسه ويستشعر الصَّبْر أعظم أجرا من الَّذِي يتجلد طباعه**.* *قَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *كَمَا رُوِيَ عَن ابْن مَسْعُود أَنه نعى أَخُوهُ عتبَة**.* *قَالَ**:* *لقد كَانَ من أعز النَّاس عَليّ وَمَا يسرني أَنه بَين أظْهركُم الْيَوْم حَيا**.* *قَالُوا**:* *وَكَيف هُوَ من أعز النَّاس عَلَيْك؟**قَالَ**:* *إِنِّي لأوجر فِيهِ أحب إِلَيّ من أَن يُؤجر فِي**.* *وَقَالَ ثَابت**:* *إِن الصَّلْت بن أَشْيَم مَاتَ أَخُوهُ، فجَاء رجل وَهُوَ يطعم،**فَقَالَ**:* *يَا أَبَا الصَّهْبَاء إِن أَخَاك مَاتَ} قَالَ: هَلُمَّ فَكل قد نعي إِلَيْنَا، فَكل**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَالله مَا سبقني إِلَيْك أحد مِمَّن نعاه،**قَالَ**:* *يَقُول الله عز وَجل**: {**إِنَّك ميت وَإِنَّهُم ميتون**} (**الزمر: 03**) .* *وَقَالَ الشّعبِيّ**:* *كَانَ شُرَيْح، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، يدْفن جنائزه لَيْلًا، فيغتنم ذَلِك فيأتيه الرجل حِين يصبح فيسأله عَن الْمَرِيض،**فَيَقُول**:* *هَذَا لله الشُّكْر وَأَرْجُو أَن يكون مستريحا. وَكَانَ ابْن سِيرِين يكون عِنْد الْمُصِيبَة كَمَا هُوَ قبلهَا يتحدث ويضحك إلاَّ يَوْم مَاتَت حَفْصَة فَإِنَّهُ جعل يكشر، وإنت تعرف فِي وَجهه،**وَسُئِلَ ربيعَة**:* *مَا مُنْتَهى الصَّبْر؟**قَالَ**:* *أَن تكون يَوْم تصيبه الْمُصِيبَة مثله قبل أَن تصيبه وَأما جزع الْقلب وحزن النَّفس ودمع الْعين فَإِن ذَلِك لَا يخرج العَبْد من مَعَاني الصابرين إِذا لم يتجاوزه إِلَى مَا لَا يجوز لَهُ فعل، لِأَن نفوس بني آدم مجبولة على الْجزع من المصائب، وَقد مدح الله تَعَالَى الصابرين وَوَعدهمْ جزيل الثَّوَاب عَلَيْهِ، وتغيير الأجساد عَن هيآتها ونقلها عَن طبعها الَّذِي جبلت عَلَيْهِ، لَا يقدر عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا الَّذِي أَنْشَأَهَا. وروى المَقْبُري عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة مَرْفُوعا،**قَالَ**: (**قَالَ الله تَعَالَى: إِذا ابْتليت عَبدِي الْمُؤمن فَلم يشكني إِلَى عواده أنشطه من عقاله وبدلته لَحْمًا خيرا من لَحْمه ودما خيرا من دَمه، ويستأنف الْعَمَل**)* *(8/103)**وَقَالَ الزُّهْرِيّ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم** (**لَو عَاشَ إِبْرَاهِيم لوضعت الْجِزْيَة على كل قبْطِي**)* *،**وَعَن مَكْحُول أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيم**: (**لَو عَاشَ مَا رق لَهُ خَال**)* *، وَاتَّفَقُوا على أَن مولده كَانَ فِي ذِي الْحجَّة سنة ثَمَان، وَاخْتلفُوا فِي وَقت وَفَاته، فالواقدي جزم بِأَنَّهُ مَاتَ يَوْم الثُّلَاثَاء لعشر لَيَال خلون من شهر ربيع الأول سنة عشر،**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *مَاتَ قبل النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِثَلَاثَة،**وَقيل**:* *بلغ سِتَّة عشر شهرا وَثَمَانِية أَيَّام،**وَقيل**:* *سَبْعَة عشر شهرا،**وَقيل**:* *سنة وَعشرَة أشهر وَسِتَّة أَيَّام، وَفِي** (**سنَن أبي دَاوُد**) :* *توفّي وَله سَبْعُونَ يَوْمًا**.* *وَعَن مَحْمُود بن لبيد**:* *توفّي وَله ثَمَانِيَة عشر شهرا. وَفِي** (**صَحِيح مُسلم**) :* *قَالَ عَمْرو: فَلَمَّا توفّي إِبْرَاهِيم قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِن إِبْرَاهِيم ابْني وَإنَّهُ مَاتَ فِي الثدي وَإِن لَهُ لظئرين يكملان إرضاعه فِي الْجنَّة**) .* *وَعَن مُحَمَّد ابْن عمر بن عَليّ بن أبي طَالب**:* *أول من دفن بِالبَقِيعِ ابْن مَظْعُون، ثمَّ اتبعهُ إِبْرَاهِيم،**وَعَن رجل من آل عَليّ بن أبي طَالب**:* *لما دفن إِبْرَاهِيم قَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: هَل من أحد يَأْتِي بقربة؟ فَأتى رجل من الْأَنْصَار بقربة مَاء،**فَقَالَ**:* *رشها على قبر إِبْرَاهِيم**.**وَاخْتلف فِي الصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِ، فصححه ابْن حزم،**وَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *مُنكر جدا**.* *وَقَالَ السّديّ**:* *سَأَلت أنسا: أصلى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على ابْنه إِبْرَاهِيم؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا أَدْرِي، وروى عَطاء عَن ابْن عجلَان عَن أنس أَنه كبر عَلَيْهِ أَرْبعا، وَهُوَ أفقه،**أَعنِي**:* *عَطاء**.* *وَعَن جَعْفَر بن مُحَمَّد عَن أَبِيه أَنه**:* *مَا صلى، وَهِي مُرْسلَة، فَيجوز أَن يكون اشْتغل بالكسوف عَن الصَّلَاة**.* *وَحكى الْحَافِظ أَبُو الْعَبَّاس الْعِرَاقِيّ السبتي**:* *أَن مَعْنَاهُ: لم يصل عَلَيْهِ بِنَفسِهِ، وَصلى عَلَيْهِ غَيره**.* *وَقيل**:* *لِأَنَّهُ لَا يُصَلِّي على نَبِي، وَقد جَاءَ عَنهُ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَنه لَو عَاشَ كَانَ نَبيا**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو الْعَبَّاس**:* *كل هَذِه ضَعِيفَة، وَالصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِ أثبت**.**...........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / المجلد الثامن " 
الموافق : الأثنين 
التاريخ : 19/ محرم /1442 هجري
الموافق : 7/ سبتمبر /2020 ميلادي 


*...........**(2 )**(8/110)**ورد فِي حَدِيث أبي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ التَّصْرِيح بذلك فِيمَا رَوَاهُ عبد الله بن أَحْمد فِي** (**زياداته على الْمسند**)* *والطَّحَاوِي من رِوَايَة لَيْث عَن أبي بردة بن أبي مُوسَى عَن أَبِيه عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**إِذا مرت بكم جَنَازَة فَإِن كَانَ مُسلما أَو يَهُودِيّا أَو نَصْرَانِيّا فَقومُوا لَهَا، فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ يقوم لَهَا وَلَكِن يقوم لمن مَعهَا من الْمَلَائِكَة**) .* *وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين،**رَحمَه الله**:* *فِي حَدِيث أبي مُوسَى هَذَا التَّخْصِيص بِجنَازَة الْمُسلم وَأهل الْكتاب، وَالْعلَّة الْمَذْكُورَة فِيهِ تَقْتَضِي عدم تَخْصِيصه بهم، بل بِجَمِيعِ بني آدم، وَإِن كَانُوا كفَّارًا غير أهل كتاب، لِأَن الْمَلَائِكَة مَعَ كل نفس**.**وَاخْتلفت الْأَحَادِيث فِي تَعْلِيل الْقيام بِجنَازَة الْيَهُودِيّ أَو الْيَهُودِيَّة،**فَفِي حَدِيث جَابر**:* *التَّعْلِيل،**بقوله**: (**إِن الْمَوْت فزع**)* *، وَحَدِيث جَابر أخرجه البُخَارِيّ على مَا يَأْتِي، وَأخرجه مُسلم وَالنَّسَائِيّ أَيْضا. وَفِي حَدِيث سهل بن حنيف وَقيس التَّعْلِيل بِكَوْنِهَا نفسا، وحديثهما أخرجه البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم وَالنَّسَائِيّ على مَا يَأْتِي**.* *وَفِي حَدِيث أنس**: (**إِنَّمَا قمنا للْمَلَائكَة**)* *، أخرجه النَّسَائِيّ من رِوَايَة حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة عَن قَتَادَة** (**عَن أنس: أَن جَنَازَة مرت برَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَامَ،**فَقيل**:* *إِنَّهَا جَنَازَة يَهُودِيّ** ...* *فَقَالَ**:* *إِنَّمَا قمنا للْمَلَائكَة**)* *، وَرِجَاله رجال الصَّحِيح**.**......**(8/115)**وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *يَنْبَغِي لأهل الْمَيِّت إِذا لم يخشوا عَلَيْهِ التَّغَيُّر أَن ينتظروا بِهِ اجْتِمَاع قوم حَتَّى يقوم مِنْهُم ثَلَاثَة صُفُوف لهَذَا الحَدِيث**.* *قلت**:* *لأجل ذَلِك ذكر البُخَارِيّ: بَاب الصُّفُوف، بِصِيغَة الْجمع،**وَجعل الصُّفُوف ثَلَاثًا مُسْتَحبّ لما رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَغَيره من حَدِيث مَالك بن هُبَيْرَة مَرْفُوعا**: (**من صلى عَلَيْهِ ثَلَاث صُفُوف**فقد أوجب) . وَرَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَحسنه، وَصَححهُ الْحَاكِم،**وَفِي رِوَايَة**: (**إلاَّ غفر لَهُ**) .* *وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث عَائِشَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**لَا يَمُوت أحد من الْمُسلمين فَيصَلي عَلَيْهِ أمة من الْمُسلمين يبلغُوا أَن يَكُونُوا مائَة يشفعوا لَهُ إلاَّ شفعوا فِيهِ**) .* *وَرَوَاهُ أَيْضا مُسلم وَالنَّسَائِيّ**.* *وروى ابْن مَاجَه بِسَنَد صَحِيح عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**من صلى عَلَيْهِ مائَة من الْمُسلمين غفر لَهُ**(8/ 116)**التَّكْبِير على الْجِنَازَة بِأَكْثَرَ من أَربع**:* *أَنَّهَا مَنْسُوخَة، وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن إِبْرَاهِيم،**قَالَ**:* *قبض رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَالنَّاس مُخْتَلفُونَ فِي التَّكْبِير على الْجِنَازَة،**لَا تشَاء أَن تسمع رجلا يَقُول**:* *سَمِعت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يكبر سبعا،**وَآخر يَقُول**:* *سَمِعت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يكبر خمْسا،**وَآخر يَقُول**:* *سَمِعت رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يكبر أَرْبعا إِلَّا سمعته، فَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي ذَلِك، فَكَانُوا على ذَلِك حَتَّى قبض أَبُو بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَلَمَّا ولي عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَرَأى اخْتِلَاف النَّاس فِي ذَلِك شقّ عَلَيْهِ جدا،**فَأرْسل إِلَى رجال من أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَالَ**:* *إِنَّكُم معاشر أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مَتى تختلفون على النَّاس يَخْتَلِفُونَ من بعدكم، وَمَتى تجتمعون على أَمر يجْتَمع النَّاس عَلَيْهِ، فانظروا أمرا تجتمعون عَلَيْهِ، فَكَأَنَّمَا أيقظهم،**فَقَالُوا**:* *نعم مَا رَأَيْت يَا أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ فأشر علينا، فَقَالَ عمر،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *بل أَشِيرُوا عَليّ، فَإِنَّمَا أَنا بشر مثلكُمْ، فتراجعوا الْأَمر بَينهم فَأَجْمعُوا أَمرهم على أَن يجْعَلُوا التَّكْبِير على الْجَنَائِز مثل التَّكْبِير فِي الْأَضْحَى، وَالْفطر أَربع تَكْبِيرَات، فأجمع أَمرهم على ذَلِك، فَهَذَا عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قد رد الْأَمر فِي ذَلِك إِلَى أَربع تَكْبِيرَات بمشورة أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بذلك، وهم حَضَرُوا من فعل رَسُول الله. مَا رَوَاهُ حُذَيْفَة وَزيد بن أَرقم، فَكَانُوا مَا فعلوا، فَمن ذَلِك عِنْدهم هُوَ أولى مِمَّا قد كَانُوا فَذَلِك نسخ لما كَانُوا قد عمِلُوا لأَنهم مأمونون على مَا قد فعلوا، كَمَا كَانُوا مأمونين على مَا قد رووا**.**...........**(8/119)**الَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين**:* *وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب الشَّافِعِي. أما من لم يحصل فرض الصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِ فِي بلد وفاه، كَالْمُسلمِ يَمُوت فِي بلد الْمُشْركين وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ مُسلم، فَإِنَّهُ يجب على أهل الْإِسْلَام الصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِ كَمَا فِي قصَّة النَّجَاشِيّ،**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *النَّجَاشِيّ رجل مُسلم قد آمن برَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَصدقه على نبوته إلاَّ أَنه كَانَ يكتم إيمَانه، وَالْمُسلم إِذا مَاتَ يجب على الْمُسلمين أَن يصلوا عَلَيْهِ، إلاَّ أَنه كَانَ بَين ظهراني أهل الْكفْر، وَلم يكن بِحَضْرَتِهِ من يقوم بِحقِّهِ فِي الصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِ، فَلَزِمَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يفعل ذَلِك إِذْ هُوَ نبيه ووليه وأحق النَّاس بِهِ، فَهَذَا وَالله أعلم هُوَ السَّبَب الَّذِي دَعَاهُ إِلَى الصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِ بِظهْر الْغَيْب فَإِذا صلوا عَلَيْهِ استقبلوا الْقبْلَة وَلم يتوجهوا إِلَى بلد الْمَيِّت إِن كَانَ فِي غير جِهَة الْقبْلَة،**..........**(8/120)**قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *وَقد ذهب بعض الْعلمَاء إِلَى كَرَاهَة الصَّلَاة على الْمَيِّت الْغَائِب، وَزَعَمُوا أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ مَخْصُوصًا بِهَذَا الْفِعْل، إِذْ كَانَ فِي حكم الْمشَاهد للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لما روى فِي بعض الْأَخْبَار أَنه قد سويت لَهُ الأَرْض حَتَّى يبصر مَكَانَهُ، وَهَذَا تَأْوِيل فَاسد، لِأَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذا فعل شَيْئا من أَفعَال الشَّرِيعَة كَانَ علينا الْمُتَابَعَة والاتساء بِهِ، والتخصيص لَا يعلم إلاَّ بِدَلِيل، وَمِمَّا يبين ذَلِك أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خرج بِالنَّاسِ إِلَى الصَّلَاة فَصف بهم وصلوا مَعَه، فَعلم أَن هَذَا التَّأْوِيل فَاسد**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا التَّشَيُّع كُله على الْحَنَفِيَّة من غير تَوْجِيه وَلَا تَحْقِيق، فَنَقُول، مَا يظْهر لَك فِيهِ دفع كَلَامه، وَهُوَ أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم رفع لَهُ سَرِيره فَرَآهُ، فَتكون الصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِ كميت رَآهُ الإِمَام وَلَا يرَاهُ الْمَأْمُوم**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *هَذَا يحْتَاج إِلَى نقل بَيِّنَة وَلَا يَكْتَفِي فِيهِ بِمُجَرَّد الاجتمال**.* *قلت**:* *ورد مَا يدل على ذَلِك، فروى ابْن حبَان فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *من حَدِيث عمرَان بن الْحصين أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**إِن أَخَاكُم النَّجَاشِيّ توفّي فَقومُوا صلوا عَلَيْهِ، فَقَامَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وصفوا خَلفه، فَكبر أَرْبعا وهم لَا يظنون إلاَّ أَن جنَازَته بَين يَدَيْهِ**) .**........**(8/121)**يصف من يحضر الصَّلَاة على الْجِنَازَة ثَلَاثَة صُفُوف، سَوَاء قلوا أَو كَثُرُوا، وَلَكِن الْكَلَام فِيمَا إِذا تعدّدت الصُّفُوف وَالْعدَد قَلِيل، أَو كَانَ الصَّفّ وَاحِدًا. وَالْعدَد كثيرا أَيهمَا أفضل؟**وَعِنْدِي**:* *الصُّفُوف أفضل، وَالله أعلم**.**
...........**(8/121)**الصَّحَابَة كَانُوا يصلونَ على النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام**.**روى البُخَارِيّ عَن عقبَة بن عَامر أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى على قَتْلَى أحد بعد ثَمَان سِنِين؟**قلت**:* *حمل ذَلِك على الدُّعَاء،**قَالَه بعض أَصْحَابنَا**:* *وَفِيه نظر، لِأَن الطَّحَاوِيّ روى عَن عقبَة أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خرج يَوْمًا فصلى على قَتْلَى أحد صلَاته على الْمَيِّت**.* *قلت**:* *الْجَواب السديد أَن أَجْسَادهم لم تبل**.......**(8/123)**قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *كَانَ غَرَض البُخَارِيّ بِهَذَا الرَّد على الشّعبِيّ، فَإِنَّهُ أجَاز الصَّلَاة على الْجِنَازَة بِغَيْر طَهَارَة،**قَالَ**:* *لِأَنَّهُ دُعَاء لَيْسَ فِيهَا رُكُوع وَلَا سُجُود**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَالْفُقَهَاء مجمعون من السّلف وَالْخلف على خلاف قَوْله. انْتهى**...........**(8/ 128)**قد ورد لفظ القيراط فِي عدَّة أَحَادِيث**:* *فَمِنْهَا: مَا يحمل على القيراط الْمُتَعَارف**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا يحمل على الْجُزْء وَإِن لم تعرف النِّسْبَة،**فَمن الأول**:* *حَدِيث كَعْب بن مَالك**: (**إِنَّكُم ستفتحون بَلَدا يذكر فِيهَا القيراط**)* *، وَحَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة مَرْفُوعا** (**كنت أرى الْغنم لأهل مَكَّة بالقراريط**) .* *قَالَ ابْن مَاجَه عَن بعض شُيُوخه،**يَعْنِي**:* *كل شَاة بقيراط،**وَقَالَ غَيره**:* *قراريط جبل بِمَكَّة، وَمن الْمُحْتَمل حَدِيث ابْن عمر الَّذين أعْطوا الْكتاب أعْطوا قيراطا قيراطا، وَحَدِيث الْبَاب**.* *وَحَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة**: (**من اقتنى كَلْبا نقص من عمله كل يَوْم قِيرَاط**) .* *وَقد جَاءَ فِي حَدِيث مُسلم،**وَغَيره**: (**القيراط مثل أحد**)* *،**(8/130)**قَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين**:* *الصَّحِيح عِنْد أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي أَن ذَلِك يتَوَقَّف على كَمَال الدّفن لَا على وَضعه فِي اللَّحْد، وَذهب بعض أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي إِلَى أَنه يحصل بِمُجَرَّد الْوَضع فِي اللَّحْد**.**..........**(8/137)**إِلَى تَضْعِيف مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ من طَرِيق أبي غَالب عَن أنس بن مَالك**: (**أَنه صلى على رجل فَقَامَ عِنْد رَأسه، وَصلى على امْرَأَة فَقَامَ عِنْد عجيزتها،**فَقَالَ لَهُ الْعَلَاء بن زِيَاد**:* *أهكذا كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يفعل؟**قَالَ**:* *نعم. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *روى أَبُو دَاوُد هَذَا الحَدِيث مطولا وَسكت عَلَيْهِ، وسكوته دَلِيل رِضَاهُ بِهِ، وَرَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه أَيْضا،**فَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *حَدثنَا عبد الله بن مُنِير عَن سعيد بن عَامر عَن همام (عَن أبي غَالب،**قَالَ**:* *صليت مَعَ أنس بن مَالك على جَنَازَة رجل فَقَامَ حِيَال رَأسه،**ثمَّ جاؤوا بِجنَازَة امْرَأَة من قُرَيْش فَقَالَ**:* *يَا أَبَا حَمْزَة صل عَلَيْهَا، فَقَامَ حِيَال وسط السرير،**فَقَالَ لَهُ الْعَلَاء بن زِيَاد**:* *هَكَذَا رَأَيْت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَامَ على الْجِنَازَة مقامك مِنْهَا وَمن الرجل مقامك مِنْهُ؟**قَالَ**:* *نعم،**فَلَمَّا فرغ قَالَ**:* *إحفظوه**) .* *وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ حَدِيث أنس حَدِيث حسن،**وَاسم أبي غَالب**:* *نَافِع،**وَقيل**:* *رَافع، وَكَيف يضعف هَذَا وَقد رَضِي بِهِ أَبُو دَاوُد وَحسنه التِّرْمِذِيّ، وَلَكِن لما كَانَ هَذَا الحَدِيث مُسْتَند الْحَنَفِيَّة طعنوا فِيهِ بِمَا لَا يفيدهم، وَلَئِن سلمنَا ذَلِك، وَلَكِن لَا نسلم وقُوف البُخَارِيّ عَلَيْهِ، والتضعيف وَعَدَمه مبنيان عَلَيْهِ، وَذكر البُخَارِيّ الرجل فِي التَّرْجَمَة لَا يدل على عدم التَّفْرِقَة بَينهمَا عِنْده لِأَنَّهُ لَا يجوز أَن يكون مذْهبه غير هَذَا، وَذكر الرجل وَقع اتِّفَاقًا لَا قصدا**.**.......**(8/138)**قَالَ ابْن حبيب**:* *إِذا ترك بعض التَّكْبِير جهلا أَو نِسْيَانا أتم مَا بَقِي من التَّكْبِير، وَإِن رفعت إِذا كَانَ بِقرب ذَلِك فَإِن طَال وَلم تدفن أُعِيدَت الصَّلَاة عَلَيْهَا. وَإِن دفنت تركت، وَفِي** (**العتيبية**)* *نَحوه عَن مَالك، وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *وَعِنْدنَا خلاف فِي الْبطلَان إِذا رفعت فِي أثْنَاء الصَّلَاة، وَالأَصَح الصِّحَّة، وَإِن صلى عَلَيْهَا قبل وَضعهَا فَفِي الصِّحَّة وَجْهَان، وَعِنْدنَا كل تَكْبِيرَة قَائِمَة مقَام رَكْعَة حَتَّى لَو ترك تَكْبِيرَة مِنْهَا لَا تجوز صلَاته. كَمَا لَو ترك رَكْعَة، وَلِهَذَا قيل أَربع كأربع الظّهْر، والمسبوق بتكبيرة أَو أَكثر يَقْضِيهَا بعد السَّلَام، مَا لم ترفع الْجِنَازَة، وَلَو رفعت بِالْأَيْدِي وَلم تُوضَع على الأكتاف يكبر فِي ظَاهر الرِّوَايَة،**وَعَن مُحَمَّد**:* *إِن كَانَت إِلَى الأَرْض أقرب يكبر، وَإِن كَانَت إِلَى الأكتاف أقرب لَا يكبر**.* *وَقيل**:* *لَا يقطع حَتَّى يتباعد. وَفِي** (**الْأَشْرَاف**) :* *قَالَ ابْن الْمسيب وَعَطَاء وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالزهْرِيّ وَابْن سِيرِين وَالثَّوْري وَقَتَادَة وَمَالك وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة وَإِسْحَاق وَالشَّافِعِيّ: الْمَسْبُوق يقْضِي مَا فَاتَهُ مُتَتَابِعًا قبل أَن ترفع الْجِنَازَة، فَإِذا رفعت سلم وَانْصَرف، كَقَوْل أَصْحَابنَا،**قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَبِه أَقُول: وَقَالَ ابْن عمر: لَا يقْضِي مَا فَاتَهُ من التَّكْبِير، وَبِه قَالَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ والسختياني وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة، وَلَو جَاءَ وَكبر الإِمَام أَرْبعا وَلم يسلم لم يدْخل مَعَه وفاتته الصَّلَاة،**وَعند أبي يُوسُف وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *يدْخل مَعَه وَيَأْتِي بالتكبيرات نسقا إِن خَافَ رفع الْجِنَازَة. وَفِي** (**الْمُحِيط**) :* *وَعَلِيهِ الْفَتْوَى**.**...........**(8/140)**حكى الرَّوْيَانِيّ وَغَيره عَن نَص الشَّافِعِي أَنه**:* *لَو أخر قِرَاءَة الْفَاتِحَة إِلَى التَّكْبِيرَة الثَّانِيَة جَازَ، وَهَذَا يدل على أَن المُرَاد الِاسْتِحْبَاب دون الْوُجُوب، وَحكى ابْن الرّفْعَة والبندنيجي وَالْقَاضِي حُسَيْن وَإِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ وَالْغَزالِيّ وَالْمُتوَلِّيّ تعين الْقِرَاءَة عقيب التَّكْبِيرَة الأولى، وَاخْتلف فِي الْمَسْأَلَة كَلَام النَّوَوِيّ، فَجزم فِي** (**الْبَيَان**)* *بِوُجُوب قرَاءَتهَا فِي التَّكْبِيرَة الأولى، وَخَالف ذَلِك فِي** (**الرَّوْضَة**) :* *فَقَالَ: إِنَّه يجوز تَأْخِيرهَا إِلَى التَّكْبِيرَة الثَّانِيَة. وَقَالَ فِي** (**شرح الْمُهَذّب**)* *فَإِن قَرَأَ الْفَاتِحَة بعد تَكْبِيرَة أُخْرَى غير الأولى جَازَ، وَكَذَا قَالَ فِي** (**الْمِنْهَاج**) .**
.......**(8/145)**أنكر الجبائي وَابْنه الْبَلْخِي تَسْمِيَة الْملكَيْنِ بالمنكر والنكير وَقَالُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُنكر مَا يصدر من الْكَافِر عِنْد تلجلجه إِذا شئل والنكير إِنَّمَا هُوَ تقريع الْملكَيْنِ وَيرد عَلَيْهِم بِالْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي فسر فِيهِ الْملكَانِ بهما كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ**.....**(8/150)**فِي** (**الْمرْآة**)* *اخْتلفُوا فِي مَوضِع قبر مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، على أَقْوَال**.**أَحدهَا**:* *أَنه بِأَرْض التيه، هُوَ وَهَارُون، عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَلم يذخل الأَرْض المقدسة إلاَّ رمية حجر، رَوَاهُ الضَّحَّاك عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**وَقَالَ**:* *لَا يعرف قَبره، وَرَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أبهم ذَلِك**قَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *لَو علمت الْيَهُود قبر مُوسَى وَهَارُون لاتخذوهما ال هَين من دون الله تَعَالَى،**وَقَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *لم يطلع على قبر مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام إِلَّا الرخمة، وَهِي الَّتِي أطلعت على قبر هَارُون لما دفن فِي التيه، فَنزع الله تَعَالَى عقلهَا لِئَلَّا تدل عَلَيْهِ،**وَمعنى عقلهَا**:* *إلهامها**.**الثَّانِي**:* *أَنه بِبَاب لد بِالْبَيْتِ الْمُقَدّس،**وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *هُوَ الصَّحِيح**.* *قلت**:* *كَيفَ يكون هُوَ الصَّحِيح،**وَقد قَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس ووهب وَعَامة الْعلمَاء**:* *إِنَّه بِأَرْض التيه**.**الثَّالِث**:* *أَن قَبره مَا بَين عالية وعويلة، ذكره الْحَافِظ أَبُو الْقَاسِم فِي** (**تَارِيخ دمشق**)* *فَقَالَ،**وَرُوِيَ**:* *أَن قبر مُوسَى بَين عالية وعويلة وهما محلتان عِنْد مَسْجِد الْقدَم،**وَيُقَال**:* *إِن قَبره رئي فِي الْمَنَام فِيهَا**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَالأَصَح أَنه بتيه بني إِسْرَائِيل**.**الرَّابِع**:* *أَن قَبره بواد فِي أَرض مآب بَين بصرى والبلقاء**.**الْخَامِس**:* *أَن قَبره بِدِمَشْق، ذكره الْحَافِظ أَبُو الْقَاسِم عَن كَعْب الْأَحْبَار،**........**(8/151)**وَذكر فِيهِ وَجها آخر،**وَهُوَ مَا ذكره عَن الْحسن**:* *أَن قوما كَانُوا يسيئون أكفان موتاهم فيدفنونهم لَيْلًا، فَنهى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لذَلِك،**وَقَالَ أَيْضا**:* *وَقد فعل ذَلِك برَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَدفن بِاللَّيْلِ، وَرُوِيَ عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا،**أَنَّهَا قَالَت**:* *دفن عَليّ بن أبي طَالب فَاطِمَة لَيْلًا،**وَرُوِيَ عَنْهَا أَنَّهَا قَالَت**:* *دفن أَبُو بكر لَيْلًا**.**وَدُفِنَ أبُو بَكْرٍ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عنهُ لَيْلاً**............**(8/157)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي** (**شرح الْمُهَذّب**) :* *أجمع الْعلمَاء على أَن اللَّحْد والشق جائزان، لَكِن إِن كَانَت الأَرْض صلبة لَا ينهار ترابها، فاللحد أفضل، وَإِن كَانَت رخوة ينهار، فالشق أفضل**.* *قلت**:* *فِيهِ نظر من وَجْهَيْن: الأول: أَن الأَرْض إِذا كَانَت رخوة يتَعَيَّن الشق فَلَا يُقَال أفضل**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *أَنه يصادم الحَدِيث الَّذِي رَوَاهُ الْأَئِمَّة الْأَرْبَعَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**اللَّحْد لنا والشق لغيرنا**)* *، وَمعنى** (**اللَّحْد لنا**)* *أَي: لأجل أموات الْمُسلمين، والشق لأجل أموات الْكفَّار،**وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين**:* *المُرَاد بقوله**: (**لغيرنا**)* *أهل الْكتاب كَمَا ورد مُصَرحًا بِهِ فِي بعض طرق حَدِيث جرير فِي** (**مُسْند الإِمَام أَحْمد**) : (**والشق لأهل الْكتاب**)* *فالنبي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم جعل اللَّحْد للْمُسلمين والشق لأهل الْكتاب، فَكيف يكونَانِ سَوَاء؟**على أَنه روى عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي اللَّحْد أَحَادِيث**.* *مِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث عَائِشَة وَابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، رَوَاهُمَا ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي** (**مُصَنفه**)* *عَن وَكِيع عَن الْعمريّ عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن الْقَاسِم عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة، وَعَن الْعمريّ عَن نَافِع** (**عَن ابْن عمر أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أوصى أَن يلْحد لَهُ**) .* *وروى ابْن مَاجَه** (**عَن عَائِشَة،**قَالَت**:* *لما مَاتَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم اخْتلفُوا فِي اللَّحْد والشق حَتَّى تكلمُوا فِي ذَلِك وَارْتَفَعت أَصْوَاتهم، فَقَالَ عمر،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *لَا تصخبوا عِنْد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حَيا وَلَا مَيتا، أَو كلمة نَحْوهَا، فأرسلوا إِلَى الشقاق واللاحد جَمِيعًا، فجَاء اللاحد يلْحد لرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ثمَّ دفن**) .* *وَفِي** (**طَبَقَات ابْن سعد**)* *من رِوَايَة حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة عَن هِشَام بن عُرْوَة عَن أَبِيه** (**عَن عَائِشَة،**قَالَت**:* *كَانَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ حفاران**)* *وَفِي رِوَايَة** (**قباران أَحدهمَا يلْحد وَالْآخر يشق**)* *الحَدِيث**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث سعد،**رَوَاهُ مُسلم وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه من رِوَايَة عَامر بن سعد بن أبي وَقاص**:* *أَن سعد بن وَقاص قَالَ فِي مَرضه الَّذِي هلك فِيهِ: ألحدوا لي لحدا وانصبوا عَليّ اللَّبن نصبا، كَمَا فعل برَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث أنس رَوَاهُ ابْن مَاجَه عَنهُ قَالَ**: (**لما توفّي النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ رجل يلْحد وَالْآخر يضرح، فَقَالُوا نستخير رَبنَا**الحديث ..**......**(8/160)**يتَبَادَر الذِّهْن إِلَيْهِ أَنه عَم جَابر، وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، لِأَنَّهُ عَمْرو بن الجموح بن زيد بن حرَام، وَعبد الله أَبُو جَابر هُوَ ابْن عَمْرو بن حرَام فَهُوَ ابْن عَمه وَزوج أُخْته هِنْد بنت عَمْرو،**فَسَماهُ**:* *عَمَّا تَعْظِيمًا لَهُ، وتكريما، ذكره أَبُو عمر وَغَيره**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *قَوْله: عمي،**قيل**:* *هَذَا تَصْحِيف أَو وهم لِأَن المدفون مَعَ أَبِيه هُوَ: عَمْرو بن الجموح الْأنْصَارِيّ الخزرجي السّلمِيّ، وَيحْتَمل أَن يُجَاب عَنهُ أَنه أطلق الْعم عَلَيْهِ مجَازًا، كَمَا هُوَ عَادَتهم فِيهِ، لَا سِيمَا وَكَانَ بَينهمَا قرَابَة**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *إِن عبد الله وعمرا كَانَا صهرين**........**)8/162)**حكى الْمَاوَرْدِيّ وَغَيره الْخلاف بَين الْعلمَاء فِي ابْتِدَاء تَحْرِيم مَكَّة، فَذهب الْأَكْثَرُونَ إِلَى أَنَّهَا مَا زَالَت مُحرمَة وَأَنه خَفِي تَحْرِيمهَا فأظهره إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وأشاعه، وَذهب آخَرُونَ إِلَى أَن ابْتِدَاء تَحْرِيمهَا من زمن إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَأَنَّهَا كَانَت قبل ذَلِك غير مُحرمَة كَغَيْرِهَا من الْبِلَاد،**وَإِن معنى**:* *حرمهَا الله يَوْم خلق السَّمَوَات، أَنه قدر ذَلِك فِي الْأَزَل أَنه سيحرمها على لِسَان إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**وَقيل**:* *مَعْنَاهُ أَن الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى كتب فِي اللَّوْح الْمَحْفُوظ يَوْم خلق السَّمَوَات وَالْأَرْض أَن إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، سيحرم مَكَّة بِأَمْر الله تَعَالَى**.**
........**(8/163)**قَالَ الْمَازرِيّ**:* *ظَاهر مَذْهَبنَا جَوَاز نقل الْمَيِّت من بلد إِلَى بلد، وَقد مَاتَ سعد بن أبي وَقاص، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، بالعقيق، وَدفن بِالْمَدِينَةِ. وَكَذَلِكَ سعيد بن زيد، وَفِي** (**الْحَاوِي**) :* *قَالَ الشَّافِعِي: لَا أحب نَقله إلاَّ أَن يكون بِقرب مَكَّة أَو الْمَدِينَة أَو**بَيت الْمُقَدّس، فَاخْتَارَ أَن ينْقل إِلَيْهَا لفضل الدّفن فِيهَا،**وَقَالَ الْبَغَوِيّ والبندنيجي**:* *يكره نَقله،**وَقَالَ القَاضِي حُسَيْن والدارمي**:* *يحرم نَقله: قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: هَذَا هُوَ الْأَصَح، وَلم ير أحد بَأْسا أَن يحول الْمَيِّت من قَبره إِلَى غَيره،**وَقَالَ**:* *قد نبش معَاذ امْرَأَته وحول طَلْحَة**............**(8/164)**فَالله أعلم بِسَبَب إلباس رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِيَّاه قَمِيصه**. قَوْله: (وَكَانَ) ، أَي: عبد الله كسا عباسا قَمِيصًا، وعباس هُوَ ابْن عبد الْمطلب عَم رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَإِنَّمَا كَسَاه مُكَافَأَة لما كَانَ كسا الْعَبَّاس قَمِيصه حِين قدم الْمَدِينَة، وَذَلِكَ أَنهم لم يَجدوا قَمِيصًا يصلح للْعَبَّاس إلاَّ قَمِيص عبد الله بن أبي، لِأَن الْعَبَّاس كَانَ طَويلا جدا، وَكَذَلِكَ عبد الله بن أبي. قَالَ أنس: شهِدت رجلَيْهِ وَقد فضلتا السرير من طوله.**الَ ابْن عُيَيْنَة**: كَانَت لَهُ عِنْد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يدٌ فَأحب أَن يُكَافِئهُ**........**(8/165)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**: اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي نبش من دفن وَلم يغسل فأكثرهم يُجِيز إِخْرَاجه وغسله، هَذَا قَول مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ، إلاَّ أَن مَالِكًا قَالَ: مَا لم يتَغَيَّر، وَكَذَا عندنَا: مَا لم يتَغَيَّر بالنتن. وَقيل: ينبش مَا دَامَ فِيهِ جُزْء من عظم وَغَيره، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه: إِذا وضع فِي اللَّحْد وَلم يغسل لَا يَنْبَغِي أَن ينبشوه، وَبِه قَالَ أَشهب، وَكَذَلِكَ اخْتلفُوا فِيمَن دفن بِغَيْر صَلَاة، قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: فعندنا لَا ينبش بل يصلى على الْقَبْر، أللهم إلاَّ أَن لَا يهال عَلَيْهِ التُّرَاب فَإِنَّهُ يخرج وَيصلى عَلَيْهِ، نَص عَلَيْهِ الشَّافِعِي لعِلَّة الْمَشَقَّة، وَأَنه لَا يُسمى نبشا، وَقيل: ترفع لبنته وَهُوَ فِي لحده مِمَّا يُقَابل وَجهه لينْظر بعضه فيصلى عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم: يخرج مَا لم يتَغَيَّر، وَهُوَ قَول سَحْنُون. وَقَالَ أَشهب: إِن ذكرُوا ذَلِك قبل أَن يهال عَلَيْهِ التُّرَاب أخرج وَصلي عَلَيْهِ، وَإِن أهالوا فليترك، وَإِن لم يصل عَلَيْهِ. وَعَن مَالك: إِذا نسيت الصَّلَاة على الْمَيِّت حَتَّى فرغ من دَفنه لَا أرى أَن ينبشوه لذَلِك، وَلَا يصلى على قَبره، وَلَكِن يدعونَ لَهُ، وروى سعد بن مَنْصُور عَن شُرَيْح بن عبيد: أَن رجَالًا قبروا صاحبا لَهُم لم يغسلوه وَلم يَجدوا لَهُ كفنا، فوجدوا معَاذ بن جبل فأخبروه فَأَمرهمْ أَن يخرجوه ثمَّ غسل وكفن وحنط وَصلى عَلَيْهِ**.........**(8/166)**قع فِي** (الْمُوَطَّأ) عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي صعصعة لَهُ: بلغه أَن عَمْرو بن الجموح وَعبد الله بن عَمْرو الْأنْصَارِيّ كَانَا قد حفر السَّيْل قبرهما، وَكَانَا فِي قبر وَاحِد، فحفر عَنْهُمَا ليغيرا من مكانهما، فوجدا لم يتغيرا كَأَنَّهُمَا مَاتَا بالْأَمْس، وَكَانَ بَين أحد وَيَوْم حفر عَنْهُمَا سِتّ وَأَرْبَعُونَ سنة. انْتهى. وَهَذَا يُخَالف مَا ذكره جَابر. قلت: أجَاب ابْن عبد الْبر بِتَعَدُّد الْقِصَّة، ورد عَلَيْهِ بَعضهم بقوله: لِأَن الَّذِي فِي حَدِيث جَابر أَنه دفن أَبَاهُ فِي قبر وَاحِد بعد سِتَّة أشهر، وَفِي حَدِيث (الْمُوَطَّأ) أَنَّهُمَا وجدا فِي قبر وَاحِد بعد سِتَّة وَأَرْبَعين سنة، فإمَّا أَن المُرَاد بكونهما فِي قبر وَاحِد قرب الْمُجَاورَة، أَو أَن السَّيْل غرق أحد القبرين فصارا كقبر وَاحِد**........**(8/166)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ أَن ابْن الصياد يُقَال لَهُ ابْن الصَّائِد وَابْن صائد واسْمه صافي كقاضي وَقيل عبد الله وَقَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ هُوَ من بني النجار وَقيل من الْيَهُود وَكَانُوا حلفاء بني النجار وَابْنه عمَارَة شيخ مَالك من خِيَار الْمُسلمين وَلما دَفعه بَنو النجار عَن نسبهم خلف مِنْهُم تِسْعَة وَأَرْبَعُونَ رجلا وَرجل من بني سَاعِدَة على دَفعه والصياد**.......**(8/167)**ذكر الزبير بن أبي بكر أَن كل مَا كَانَ عَن يَمِينك إِذا وَقعت آخر البلاط مُسْتَقْبل مَسْجِد النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فَهُوَ لبني مغالة ومسجده - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فِي بني مغالة وَمَا كَانَ على يسارك فلبني جديلة وَهِي امْرَأَة نسبوا إِلَيْهَا وَهِي امْرَأَة عدي بن عَمْرو بن مَالك بن النجار**.........**(8/171)**خْتلفُوا فِي أَن الدَّجَّال هُوَ ابْن صياد أَو غَيره فَذهب قوم إِلَى أَن الدَّجَّال هُوَ ابْن صياد قَالَ مُسلم فِي صَحِيحه بَاب فِي قصَّة ابْن صياد وَأَنه الدَّجَّال حَدثنَا عُثْمَان بن أبي شيبَة واسحق بن إِبْرَاهِيم وَاللَّفْظ لعُثْمَان قَالَ عُثْمَان حَدثنَا جرير عَن الْأَعْمَش عَن أبي وَائِل** " عَن عبد الله قَالَ كُنَّا مَعَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فمررنا بصبيان فيهم ابْن صياد ففر الصّبيان وَجلسَ ابْن صياد فَكَانَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - كره ذَلِك فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - تربت يداك تشهد أَنِّي رَسُول الله فَقَالَ لَا بل تشهد أَنِّي رَسُول الله فَقَالَ عمر بن الْخطاب ذَرْنِي يَا رَسُول الله حَتَّى أَقتلهُ فَقَالَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - إِن يكن الَّذِي ترى فَلَنْ تَسْتَطِيع قَتله "**.......**(8/172)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ قَالَ الْعلمَاء قصَّة ابْن الصياد مشكلة وَأمره مشتبه فِي أَنه هَل هُوَ الْمَسِيح الدَّجَّال الْمَشْهُور أم غَيره وَلَا شكّ أَنه دجال من الدجاجلة قَالَ الْعلمَاء ظَاهر الْأَحَادِيث فِي هَذَا الْبَاب أَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - لم يُوح إِلَيْهِ بِأَنَّهُ الْمَسِيح الدَّجَّال وَلَا غَيره وَإِنَّمَا أوحى إِلَيْهِ بعلامات الدَّجَّال وَكَانَ فِي ابْن صياد قَرَائِن مُحْتَملَة فَلذَلِك كَانَ النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - لَا يقطع بِأَنَّهُ الدَّجَّال وَلَا غَيره وَلِهَذَا قَالَ لعمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ إِن يكن هُوَ فَلَنْ تَسْتَطِيع قَتله وَفِي سنَن أبي دَاوُد فِي خبر الْجَسَّاسَة من حَدِيث أبي سَلمَة بن عبد الرَّحْمَن وَقَالَ شهد جَابر أَنه هُوَ ابْن صياد قلت فَإِنَّهُ قد مَاتَ قَالَ وَإِن مَاتَ قلت فَإِنَّهُ قد أسلم فَقَالَ وَإِن أسلم قلت فَإِنَّهُ قد دخل الْمَدِينَة قَالَ وَإِن دخل الْمَدِينَة وَأخرج أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث نَافِع قَالَ كَانَ ابْن عمر يَقُول وَالله مَا أَشك أَن الْمَسِيح الدَّجَّال ابْن صياد وَإِسْنَاده صَحِيح وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ اخْتلف السّلف فِي أمره بعد كبره فروى عَنهُ أَنه تَابَ من ذَلِك القَوْل وَمَات بِالْمَدِينَةِ وَأَنَّهُمْ لما أَرَادوا الصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِ كشفوا عَن وَجهه حَتَّى رَآهُ النَّاس وَقيل لَهُم اشْهَدُوا وَاعْترض عَلَيْهِ بِمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد بِسَنَد صَحِيح عَن جَابر قَالَ فَقدنَا ابْن صياد يَوْم الْحرَّة وَيرد بِهَذَا قَول من قَالَ أَنه مَاتَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ وصلوا عَلَيْهِ وَفِيه كتاب الْفتُوح لسيف لما نزل النُّعْمَان على السوس أعياهم حصارها فَقَالَ لَهُم القسيسون يَا معشر الْعَرَب إِن مِمَّا عهد عُلَمَاؤُنَا وأوائلنا أَن لَا يفتح السوس إِلَّا الدَّجَّال فَإِن كَانَ فِيكُم تستفتحونها فَإِن لم يكن فِيكُم فَلَا قَالَ وصاف ابْن صياد فِي جند النُّعْمَان وأتى بَاب السوس غضبانا فدقه بِرجلِهِ وَقَالَ انْفَتح فتقطعت السلَاسِل وتكسرت الأغلاق وَانْفَتح الْبَاب فَدخل الْمُسلمُونَ وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين وَالأَصَح أَنه لَيْسَ هُوَ لِأَن عينه لم تكن ممسوحة وَلَا عينه طافية وَلَا وجدت فِيهِ عَلامَة وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن الغلتان ابْن عَاصِم عَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - أَنه قَالَ أما مسيح الضَّلَالَة فَرجل أجلى الْجَبْهَة مَمْسُوح الْعين الْيُسْرَى عريض النَّحْر فِيهِ دفاء أَي انحناء وروى مُسلم عَن حُذَيْفَة قَالَ قَالَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - " الدَّجَّال أَعور عين الْيُسْرَى جفال الشّعْر مَعَه جنَّة ونار فناره جنَّة وجنته نَار* *.......**(8/174)**مَذْهَب أهل الْحق فِي صِحَة وجوده وَأَنه شخص بِعَيْنِه ابتلى الله تَعَالَى عباده بِهِ وأقدره على أَشْيَاء من مقدورات الله تَعَالَى من إحْيَاء الْمَيِّت الَّذِي يقْتله ظُهُور زهرَة الدُّنْيَا وَالْخصب مَعَه وَاتِّبَاع كنوز الأَرْض لَهُ وَأمر السَّمَاء أَن تمطر فتمطر وَالْأَرْض أَن تنْبت فتنبت فَيَقَع كل ذَلِك بقدرة الله تَعَالَى ومشيئته ثمَّ يعجزه الله تَعَالَى بعد ذَلِك فَلَا يقدر على شَيْء من ذَلِك ثمَّ يقْتله عِيسَى بن مَرْيَم عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام وأبطل أمره الْخَوَارِج والجهمية وَبَعض الْمُعْتَزلَة وَزعم الجبائي وَمن وَافقه أَنه صحّح الْوُجُود لَكِن مَا مَعَه مُخَارق وخيالات لَا حَقِيقَة لَهَا ليفرق بَينه وَبَين النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَأجِيب عَنهُ بِأَنَّهُ لَا يَدعِي النُّبُوَّة فَيحْتَاج إِلَى فَارق وَإِنَّمَا يَدعِي الألوهية وَهُوَ مكذب فِي ذَلِك لسمات الْحُدُوث فِيهِ وَنقص صورته وعورة وتكفيره الْمَكْتُوب بَين عَيْنَيْهِ ولهذه الدَّلَائِل وَغَيرهَا لَا يغتر بِهِ إِلَّا رعاع النَّاس لشدَّة الْحَاجة والفاقة وسد الرمق أَو خوفًا من أَذَاهُ**........**(8/177)**وَفِي** (شرح الْمُهَذّب) : إِذا اسْتهلّ السقط صلي عَلَيْهِ لحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس مَرْفُوعا: (إِذا اسْتهلّ السقط صلي عَلَيْهِ وَورث) . وَهُوَ حَدِيث غَرِيب، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ مَعْرُوف من رِوَايَة جَابر، وَرَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ، وَقَالَ: كَانَ الْمَوْقُوف أصح. وَقَالَ النَّسَائِيّ: الْمَوْقُوف أولى بِالصَّوَابِ، وَنقل ابْن الْمُنْذر الْإِجْمَاع على وجوب الصَّلَاة على السقط، وَعَن مَالك: لَا يصلى على الطِّفْل إلاَّ أَن يختلج ويتحرك، وَعَن ابْن عمر: أَنه يصلى عَلَيْهِ وَإِن لم يستهل، وَبِه قَالَ ابْن سِيرِين وَابْن الْمسيب وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق. وَقَالَ الْعَبدَرِي: إِن كَانَ لَهُ دون أَرْبَعَة أشهر لم يصل عَلَيْهِ بِلَا خلاف، يَعْنِي: بِالْإِجْمَاع، وَإِن كَانَ لَهُ أَرْبَعَة أشهر وَلم يَتَحَرَّك لم يصل عَلَيْهِ عِنْد جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء، وَقَالَ أَحْمد وَدَاوُد: يصلى عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ ابْن قدامَة: السقط الْوَلَد تضعه الْمَرْأَة مَيتا أَو لغير تَمام، فَأَما إِن خرج حَيا واستهل فَإِنَّهُ يصلى عَلَيْهِ بعد غسله بِلَا خلاف، وَصلى ابْن عمر على ابْن ابْنه ولد مَيتا، وَقَالَ الْحسن وَإِبْرَاهِيم وَالْحكم وَحَمَّاد وَمَالك وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأَصْحَاب الرَّأْي: لَا يصلى عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى يستهل، وَللشَّافِعِيّ قَولَانِ، وَحكى عَن سعيد بن جُبَير أَنه: لَا يصلى عَلَيْهِ مَا لم يبلغ.**........**(8/181)**أَن نصب الْخيام على الْقَبْر مَكْرُوه، وَلَا ينفع الْمَيِّت ذَلِك، وَلَا يَنْفَعهُ إلاَّ عمله الصَّالح الَّذِي قدمه**.....**(8/184)**مَا أورد هَذَا الحَدِيث الصَّحِيح، وَأورد الحَدِيث الَّذِي هُوَ مُحَمَّد بن أبي حميد الْمُتَكَلّم فِيهِ، مَعَ أَنه ذكر الطَّحَاوِيّ هَذَا اسْتِشْهَادًا وتقوية، وَلَكِن إِنَّمَا ذكره هَذَا الْقَائِل حَتَّى يفهم أَن الطَّحَاوِيّ الَّذِي ينصر مَذْهَب الْحَنَفِيَّة إِنَّمَا يروي فِي هَذَا الْبَاب الْأَحَادِيث الضعيفة، وَمن شدَّة تعصبه ذكر الحَدِيث فنسبه إِلَى أبي هُرَيْرَة،** ولِمَ لَم يذكر فِيهِ: قَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة: قَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فأبرزه فِي صُورَة الْمَوْقُوف، والْحَدِيث مَرْفُوع، وَتَحْقِيق الْكَلَام فِي هَذَا الْبَاب مَا قَالَه الطَّحَاوِيّ: بَاب الْجُلُوس على الْقُبُور: حَدثنَا يُونُس، قَالَ: حَدثنَا يحيى بن حسان، قَالَ: حَدثنَا صَدَقَة بن خَالِد عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن يزِيد بن جَابر عَن بسر بن عبيد الله عَن أبي إِدْرِيس الْخَولَانِيّ عَن وَاثِلَة بن الْأَسْقَع عَن أبي مرْثَد الغنوي، قَالَ: سَمِعت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول: (لَا تصلوا إِلَى الْقُبُور وَلَا تجلسوا إِلَيْهَا) . وَأخرج هَذَا الحَدِيث من أَربع طرق، وَأخرجه مُسلم وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ، وَاسم أبي مرْثَد: كناز بن الْحصين، وَأخرج أَيْضا من حَدِيث عَمْرو بن جزم قَالَ: (رأني رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على قبر فَقَالَ: إنزل عَن الْقَبْر فَلَا تؤذ صَاحب الْقَبْر وَلَا يُؤْذِيك) . وَأخرجه أَحْمد فِي (مُسْنده) وَأخرجه أَيْضا من حَدِيث جَابر قَالَ: (نهى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن تجصيص الْقُبُور وَالْكِتَابَة عَلَيْهَا وَالْجُلُوس عَلَيْهَا وَالْبناء عَلَيْهَا) .* *ثَبت بذلك أَن الْجُلُوس الْمنْهِي عَنهُ فِي الْآثَار الأول هُوَ هَذَا الْجُلُوس،** يَعْنِي: للغائط وَالْبَوْل، فَأَما الْجُلُوس بِغَيْر ذَلِك فَلم يدْخل فِي ذَلِك النَّهْي، وَهَذَا قَول أبي حنيفَة وَأبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد، رَحِمهم الله تَعَالَى. قلت: فعلى هَذَا مَا ذكره أَصْحَابنَا فِي كتبهمْ من أَن وطأ الْقُبُور حرَام، وَكَذَا النّوم عَلَيْهَا، لَيْسَ كَمَا يَنْبَغِي. فَإِن الطَّحَاوِيّ هُوَ أعلم النَّاس بمذاهب الْعلمَاء، وَلَا سِيمَا بِمذهب أبي حنيفَة.**........**(8/185)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: المُرَاد بِالْجُلُوسِ الْقعُود عِنْد الْجُمْهُور،** وَقَالَ مَالك: المُرَاد بالقعود الْحَدث وَهُوَ تَأْوِيل ضَعِيف أَو بَاطِل قلت: شدَّة التعصب يحمل صَاحبه على أَكثر من هَذَا، وَكَيف يَقُول النَّوَوِيّ: إِن تَأْوِيل مَالك بَاطِل وَهُوَ أعلم من النَّوَوِيّ؟ وَمثله بموارد الْأَحَادِيث والْآثَار؟ وَقَالَ هَذَا الْقَائِل أَيْضا، بعد نَقله عَن النَّوَوِيّ: وَهُوَ يُوهم بانفراد مَالك بذلك، وَكَذَا أَوْهَمهُ كَلَام ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ، حَيْثُ قَالَ جُمْهُور الْفُقَهَاء على الْكَرَاهَة خلافًا لمَالِك، وَصرح النَّوَوِيّ فِي (شرح الْمُهَذّب) : أَن مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة كالجمهور، وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، بل مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه كَقَوْل مَالك لما نَقله عَنْهُم الطَّحَاوِيّ وَاحْتج لَهُ بأثر ابْن عمر الْمَذْكُور. وَأخرج عَن عَليّ نَحوه. قلت: الدَّعْوَى بِأَن الْجُمْهُور على الْكَرَاهَة غير مسلمة، لِأَن الْمُخَالف لَهُم: مَالك وَعبد الله بن وهب وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد والطَّحَاوِي، وَمن الصَّحَابَة: عبد الله بن عمر وَعلي بن أبي طَالب، فَكيف يُقَال بِأَن الْجُمْهُور على الْكَرَاهَة وَنحن أَيْضا نقُول الْجُمْهُور على عدم الْكَرَاهَة، ثمَّ قَالَ هَذَا الْقَائِل: وَيُؤَيّد قَول الْجُمْهُور مَا أخرجه أَحْمد من حَدِيث عمر بن حزم الْأنْصَارِيّ مَرْفُوعا: (لَا تقعدوا على الْقُبُور)* *.......**(8/190)**وَاخْتلف أهل يعلم فِي الدُّنْيَا الشقي من السعيد؟** فَقَالَ قوم: نعم، محتجين بِهَذِهِ الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة، والْحَدِيث لِأَن كل عمل أَمارَة على جَزَائِهِ. وَقَالَ قوم: لَا، وَالْحق فِي ذَلِك أَنه يدْرك ظنا لَا جزما. وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ تَقِيّ الدّين بن تَيْمِية: من اشْتهر لَهُ لِسَان صدق فِي النَّاس من صالحي هَذِه الْأمة هَل يقطع لَهُ بِالْجنَّةِ؟ فِيهِ قَولَانِ للْعُلَمَاء رَحِمهم الله.**
.....**(8/190)**جمع الْفُقَهَاء وَأهل السّنة على أَنه من قتل نَفسه أَنه لَا يخرج بذلك من الْإِسْلَام، وَأَنه يصلى عَلَيْهِ وإثمه عَلَيْهِ، كَمَا قَالَ مَالك، وَلم يكره الصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ، وَالصَّوَاب قَول الْجَمَاعَة لِأَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سنّ الصَّلَاة على الْمُسلمين وَلم يسْتَثْن مِنْهُم أحدا فيصلى على جَمِيعهم**. قلت: قَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف: لَا يصلى على قَاتل نَفسه لِأَنَّهُ ظَالِم لنَفسِهِ فَيلْحق بالباغي وقاطع الطَّرِيق، وَعند أبي حنيفَة وَمُحَمّد: يصلى عَلَيْهِ لِأَن دَمه هذر كَمَا لَو مَاتَ حتفه.**.........**(8/193)**(فَهُوَ فِي نَار جَهَنَّم خَالِدا مخلدا فِيهَا أبدا) ، وَقد تمسك بِهِ الْمُعْتَزلَة وَغَيرهم مِمَّن قَالَ بتخليد أَصْحَاب الْمعاصِي فِي النَّار، وَأجَاب أهل السّنة بأجوبة، مِنْهَا: أَنهم قَالُوا: هَذِه لزِيَادَة وهم، وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ بعد أَن أخرجه، رَوَاهُ مُحَمَّد بن عجلَان عَن سعيد المَقْبُري عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة، فَلم يذكر: (خَالِدا مخلدا) ، قَالَ: وَهُوَ الْأَصَح، لِأَن الرِّوَايَات قد صحت أَن أهل التَّوْحِيد يُعَذبُونَ ثمَّ يخرجُون مِنْهَا،**...........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 

" ختم المجلد الثامن " ويليه المجلد التاسع " 
" زكاة الورق " 
الموافق : 10/ سبتمبر /2020 ميلادي 
الموافق : 22/ محرم / 1442 هجري 


*................**(3)**(8/197)**هَل ينفع الثَّنَاء على الْمَيِّت بِالْخَيرِ وَإِن خَالف الْوَاقِع أم لَا بُد أَن يكون الثَّنَاء عَلَيْهِ مطابقا للْوَاقِع؟** قلت: قَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين، رَحمَه الله: فِيهِ قَولَانِ للْعُلَمَاء أصَحهمَا أَن ذَلِك يَنْفَعهُ، وَأَن لم يُطَابق الْوَاقِع لِأَنَّهُ لَو كَانَ لَا يَنْفَعهُ إلاَّ بالموافقة لم يكن للثناء فَائِدَة، وَيُؤَيّد هَذَا مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن عدي فِي (الْكَامِل) من رِوَايَة فرات بن السَّائِب عَن مَيْمُون بن مهْرَان عَن ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: (إِن العَبْد سيرزق الثَّنَاء والستر وَالْحب من النَّاس حَتَّى تَقول الْحفظَة: رَبنَا إِنَّك تعلم ونعلم غير مَا يَقُولُونَ، فَيَقُول: أشهدكم أَنِّي قد غفرت لَهُ مَا لَا يعلمُونَ، وَقبلت شَهَادَتهم على مَا يَقُولُونَ) .* *........**(8/199)** وَاخْتلف فِي النَّفس وَالروح فَقَالَ القَاضِي أَبُو بكر وَأَصْحَابه: إنَّهُمَا إسمان لشَيْء وَاحِد. وَقَالَ ابْن حبيب: الرّوح هُوَ النَّفس الْجَارِي يدْخل وَيخرج لَا حَيَاة للنَّفس إلاَّ بِهِ. وَالنَّفس يألم ويلذ، وَالروح لَا يألم وَلَا يلذ، وَعَن ابْن الْقَاسِم عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن خلف: بَلغنِي أَن الرّوح لَهُ جَسَد ويدان ورجلان وَرَأس وعينان يسل من الْجَسَد سلاً، وَعَن ابْن الْقَاسِم: الرّوح مثل المَاء الْجَارِي.**....**(8/210)**وَقَالَ أَبُو الطّيب**: اتّفق الْمُسلمُونَ على أَنه لَا غدو وَلَا عشي فِي الْآخِرَة، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ فِي الدُّنْيَا فهم معرضون بعد مماتهم على النَّار**....**(8/220)**روى التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث عبد الله بن عَمْرو،** قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (مَا من مُسلم يَمُوت يَوْم الْجُمُعَة أَو لَيْلَة الْجُمُعَة إلاَّ وَقَاه الله تَعَالَى فتْنَة الْقَبْر) . قلت: هَذَا حَدِيث انْفَرد بِإِخْرَاجِهِ التِّرْمِذِيّ، وَقَالَ: هَذَا حَدِيث غَرِيب، وَلَيْسَ إِسْنَاده بِمُتَّصِل لِأَن ربيعَة بن سيف يرويهِ عَن ابْن عمر، وَلَا يعرف لَهُ سَماع مِنْهُ، فَلذَلِك لم يذكرهُ البُخَارِيّ، فاقتصر على مَا وَافق شَرطه.**.........**(8/220)**وَاخْتلفُوا فِي سَبَب موت أبي بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَقَالَ سيف بن عمر، إِسْنَاده عَن ابْن عمر،** قَالَ: كَانَ سَبَب مرض أبي بكر وَفَاة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، كمد فَمَا زَالَ جِسْمه يذوب حَتَّى مَاتَ. وَقيل: سم، فَقَالَ ابْن سعد بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن ابْن شهَاب: إِن أَبَا بكر والْحَارث بن كلدة يأكلان خزيرة أهديت لأبي بكر، فَقَالَ لَهُ الْحَارِث: إرفع يدك يَا خَليفَة رَسُول الله، وَالله إِن فِيهَا السم سنة وَأَنا وَأَنت نموت فِي يَوْم وَاحِد عِنْد انْتِهَاء السّنة، فماتا عِنْد انْقِضَائِهَا، وَلم يَزَالَا عليلين حَتَّى مَاتَا. والخزيرة أَن يقطع اللَّحْم ويذر عَلَيْهِ الدَّقِيق. وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ: الَّذِي سمته امْرَأَة من الْيَهُود فِي أرز، وَقيل: إِن الْيَهُود سمته فِي حسو. وَقيل: اغْتسل فِي يَوْم بَارِد فَحم خَمْسَة عشر يَوْمًا وَتُوفِّي، حَكَاهُ الْوَاقِدِيّ عَن عَائِشَة. وَقيل: علق بِهِ سل قبل وَفَاة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَلم يزل بِهِ حَتَّى قَتله، حَكَاهُ عِكْرِمَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا**.....**(8/230)**قَالَ ابْن بطال ذكر شرار الْمَوْتَى من أهل الشّرك خَاصَّة جَائِز لِأَنَّهُ لَا شكّ أَنهم فِي النَّار وَقَالَ سبّ الْأَمْوَات يجْرِي مجْرى الْغَيْبَة فَإِن كَانَ أغلب أَحْوَال الْمَرْء الْخَيْر وَقد تكون مِنْهُ الْغَلَبَة فالاغتياب لَهُ مَمْنُوع وَإِن كَانَ فَاسِقًا مُعْلنا فَلَا غيبَة لَهُ فَكَذَلِك الْمَيِّت**.....**(8/232)**وَأَبُو لَهب كنيته، وسمه عبد الْعُزَّى بن عبد الْمطلب، عَم النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مَاتَ كَافِرًا وَفِي** (التَّلْوِيح) : وَاخْتلف فِي أبي لَهب، هَل هُوَ لقب لَهُ أَو كنية لَهُ، فَالَّذِي عِنْد ابْن إِسْحَاق والكلبي فِي آخَرين أَن عبد الْمطلب لقبه بذلك لحمرة خديه وتوقدهما كالجمر، وَفِي حَدِيث رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم، وَقَالَ: صَحِيح الْإِسْنَاد أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ للهب بن أبي لَهب واسْمه عبد الْعُزَّى: (أكلك كلب الله) ، فَأَكله الْأسد،**.........**" كتاب الزكاة "* *(8/233)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**: فَمن جحد وَاحِدَة من هَذِه الْخمس فَلَا يتم إِسْلَامه، أَلا ترى أَن أَبَا بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قَالَ: لأقاتلن من فرق بَين الصَّلَاة وَالزَّكَاة، وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير: من منعهَا مُنْكرا وُجُوبهَا فقد كفر إِلَّا أَن يكون حَدِيث عهد بِالْإِسْلَامِ وَلم يعلم وُجُوبهَا. وَقَالَ الْقشيرِي: من جَحدهَا كفر، وَأجْمع الْعلمَاء أَن مانعها تُؤْخَذ**قهرا مِنْهُ، وَإِن نصب الْحَرْب دونهَا قتل، كَمَا فعل أَبُو بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، بِأَهْل الرِّدَّة، وَوَافَقَ على ذَلِك جَمِيع الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم**.**......**(8/238)**من رِوَايَة حُسَيْن الْمعلم عَن عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب،** أَن عمر بن الْخطاب قَالَ: ابْتَغوا بأموال اليتامي لَا تأكلها الصَّدَقَة. وَقد اخْتلف فِي سَماع ابْن الْمسيب عَن عمر بن الْخطاب، وَالصَّحِيح أَنه لم يسمع مِنْهُ. وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: وَقد اخْتلف أهل الْعلم فِي هَذَا الْبَاب، فَرَأى غير وَاحِد من أَصْحَاب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي مَال الْيَتِيم زَكَاة، مِنْهُم: عمر وَعلي وَعَائِشَة وَابْن عمر، وَبِه يَقُول: مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق، وَقَالَت طَائِفَة من أهل الْعلم: لَيْسَ فِي مَال الْيَتِيم زَكَاة، وَبِه قَالَ: سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ وَعبد الله بن الْمُبَارك. قلت: وَبِه قَالَ: أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه، وَهُوَ قَول أبي وَائِل وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالشعْبِيّ وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ، وَحكي عَنهُ إِجْمَاع الصَّحَابَة. وَقَالَ سعيد بن الْمسيب: لَا تجب الزَّكَاة إلاَّ على من تجب عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالصِّيَام، وَذكر حميد بن زَنْجوَيْه النَّسَائِيّ: أَنه مَذْهَب ابْن عَبَّاس**........**(8/238)**حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة،** رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ: (دَعْوَة الْمَظْلُوم مستجابة وَإِن كَانَ فَاجِرًا، ففجوره على نَفسه) . وَإِسْنَاده حسن.**......**(8/242)**وَفِي كتاب الرِّدَّة لسيف عَن فَيْرُوز الديلمي أول ردة كَانَت فِي الْإِسْلَام ردة كَانَت بِالْيمن على عهد النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - على يَد ذِي الْخمار عبهلة بن كَعْب وَهُوَ الْأسود الْعَنسِي**.........**(8/246)**عقَالًا** " وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيهَا قَدِيما وحديثا فَذهب جمَاعَة مِنْهُم إِلَى أَن المُرَاد بالعقال زَكَاة عَام وَهُوَ مَعْرُوف فِي اللُّغَة بذلك وَهَذَا قَول الْكسَائي وَالنضْر بن شُمَيْل وَأبي عبيد والمبرد وَغَيرهم من أهل اللُّغَة وَهُوَ قَول جمَاعَة من الْفُقَهَاء وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بقول عَمْرو بن الْعَلَاء**(سعى عقَالًا فَلم يتْرك لنا سبدا ... فَكيف لَو قد سعى عَمْرو عِقَالَيْنِ)**وَذهب كَثِيرُونَ من الْمُحَقِّقين إِلَى أَن المُرَاد بالعقال الْحَبل الَّذِي يعقل بِهِ الْبَعِير وَهَذَا القَوْل محكي عَن مَالك رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ وَابْن أبي ذِئْب وَغَيرهمَا وَهُوَ مَأْخُوذ مَعَ الْفَرِيضَة لِأَن على صَاحبهَا التَّسْلِيم وَإِنَّمَا يَقع قبضهَا برباطها وَقيل معنى وجوب الزَّكَاة فِيهِ إِذا كَانَ من عرُوض التِّجَارَة فَبلغ مَعَ غَيره فِيهَا قيمَة نِصَاب وَقيل أَرَادَ بِهِ الشَّيْء التافه الحقير فَضرب العقال مثلا لَهُ وَقيل كَانَ من عَادَة الْمُصدق إِذا أَخذ الصَّدَقَة أَن يعمد إِلَى قرن بِفَتْح الْقَاف وَالرَّاء وَهُوَ الْحَبل الَّذِي يقرن بِهِ بَين بَعِيرَيْنِ لِئَلَّا تشرد الْإِبِل فيسمى عِنْد ذَلِك الْقرَان فَكل قرنين مِنْهَا عقال**..........**(8/248)**وَكَانَ من مَذْهَب أبي ذَر تَحْرِيم إدخار مَا زَاد على نَفَقَة الْعِيَال، وَكَانَ يُفْتِي النَّاس بذلك ويحثهم عَلَيْهِ وَيَأْمُرهُمْ بِهِ ويغلظ فِي خِلَافه، فَنَهَاهُ مُعَاوِيَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَلم ينْتَه فخشي أَن يضرّهُ النَّاس فِي هَذَا، فَكتب يشكوه إِلَى أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ عُثْمَان، وَأَن يأخذوه إِلَيْهِ، فاستقدمه عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، إِلَى الْمَدِينَة وأنزله بالربذة وَحده، وَبهَا مَاتَ فِي خلَافَة عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**.**.......**(8/257)**وَأجْمع أهل الحَدِيث وَالْفِقْه وأئمة اللُّغَة على أَن الْأُوقِيَّة الشَّرْعِيَّة**: أَرْبَعُونَ درهما، وَهِي أُوقِيَّة الْحجاز. وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: وَلَا يَصح أَن تكون الْأُوقِيَّة وَالدَّرَاهِم مَجْهُولَة فِي زمن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَهُوَ يُوجب الزَّكَاة فِي أعداد مِنْهَا وَتَقَع بهَا الْبياعَات والأنكحة كَمَا ثَبت فِي الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة، وَهَذَا يبين أَن قَول من زعم أَن الدَّرَاهِم لم تكن مَعْلُومَة إِلَى زمَان عبد الْملك بن مَرْوَان وَأَنه جمعهَا بِرَأْي الْعلمَاء، وَجعل كل عشرَة وزن سَبْعَة مَثَاقِيل وَوزن الدِّرْهَم سِتَّة دوانيق، قَول بَاطِل، وَإِنَّمَا معنى مَا نقل من ذَلِك أَنه لم يكن مِنْهَا شَيْء من ضرب الْإِسْلَام وعَلى صفة لَا تخْتَلف، بل كَانَت مجموعات من ضرب فَارس وَالروم صغَارًا وكبارا وَقطع فضَّة غير مَضْرُوبَة وَلَا منقوشة ويمنية ومغربية، فَرَأَوْا صرفهَا إِلَى ضرب الْإِسْلَام ونقشه وتصييرها وزنا وَاحِدًا لَا يخْتَلف وأعيانا يسْتَغْنى فِيهَا من الموازين، فَجمعُوا أكبرها وأصغرها وضربوه على وزنهم، قَالَ القَاضِي: وَلَا شكّ أَن الدَّرَاهِم كَانَت حِينَئِذٍ مَعْلُومَة، وَإِلَّا فَكيف كَانَ يتَعَلَّق بهَا حُقُوق الله تَعَالَى فِي الزَّكَاة وَغَيرهَا وَحُقُوق الْعباد وَهَذَا كَمَا كَانَت الْأُوقِيَّة مَعْلُومَة. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: أجمع أهل الْعَصْر الأول على التَّقْدِير بِهَذَا الْوَزْن الْمَعْرُوف، وَهُوَ أَن الدِّرْهَم سِتَّة دوانيق، وكل عشرَة دَرَاهِم سَبْعَة مَثَاقِيل وَلم يتَغَيَّر المثقال فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة وَالْإِسْلَام.**.........**(8/260)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**: فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث فَائِدَتَانِ: إِحْدَاهمَا: وجوب الزَّكَاة فِي هَذِه المحدودات. وَالثَّانيَِة: أَنه لَا زَكَاة فِيمَا دون ذَلِك، وَلَا خلاف بَين الْمُسلمين فِي هَاتين إلاَّ مَا قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَبَعض السّلف: إِنَّه تجب الزَّكَاة فِي قَلِيل الْحبّ وَكَثِيره، وَهَذَا مَذْهَب بَاطِل منابذ لصريح الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة. قلت: هَذِه عبارَة سمجة وَلَا يَلِيق التَّلَفُّظ بهَا فِي حق إِمَام مُتَقَدم علما وفضلاً وزهدا وقربا أَي الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ الْكِبَار، لَا سِيمَا ذَلِك من شخص مَوْسُوم بَين النَّاس بِالْعلمِ الغزير والزهد الْكثير، والإنصاف فِي مثل هَذَا الْمقَام تَحْسِين الْعبارَة، وَهُوَ اللَّائِق لأهل الدّين، وَلَا يفحش الْعبارَة إلاَّ من يتعصب بِالْبَاطِلِ، وَلَيْسَ هَذَا من الدّين، وَلم ينْسب النَّوَوِيّ بطلَان هَذَا الْمَذْهَب ومنابذة الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة لأبي حنيفَة وَحده، بل نسبه أَيْضا إِلَى بعض السّلف، وَالسَّلَف هم: عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَمُجاهد وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ، وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر: وَهَذَا أَيْضا قَول زفر وَرِوَايَة عَن بعض التَّابِعين، فَإِن مَذْهَب هَؤُلَاءِ مثل مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة، وَأخرج عبد الرَّزَّاق فِي (مُصَنفه) : عَن معمر عَن سماك بن الْفضل عَن عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز، قَالَ: فِيمَا أنبتت الأَرْض من قَلِيل أَو كثير الْعشْر.* *........**(8/262)**فَكتب مُعَاوِيَة إِلَى عُثْمَان**: إِن كَانَ لَك بِالشَّام حَاجَة فَابْعَثْ إِلَى أبي ذَر، فَكتب إِلَيْهِ عُثْمَان أَن أقدم عَليّ، فَقدم) . وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: إِنَّمَا كتب مُعَاوِيَة يشكو أَبَا ذَر لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ كثير الِاعْتِرَاض عَلَيْهِ والمنازعة لَهُ، وَكَانَ فِي جَيْشه ميل إِلَى أبي ذَر، فأقدمه عُثْمَان خشيَة الْفِتْنَة لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ رجلا لَا يخَاف فِي الله لومة لائم، وَقَالَ الْمُهلب: وَكَانَ هَذَا من توقير مُعَاوِيَة لَهُ، إِذْ كتب فِيهِ إِلَى السُّلْطَان الْأَعْظَم، لِأَنَّهُ مَتى أخرجه كَانَت وصمة عَلَيْهِ**وَفِي رِوَايَة الطَّبَرِيّ**: (أَنهم كَثُرُوا عَلَيْهِ يسألونه عَن سَبَب خُرُوجه من الشَّام، قَالَ: فخشي عُثْمَان على أهل الْمَدِينَة خشيَة مُعَاوِيَة على أهل الشَّام) . وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: وَلما قدم أَبُو ذَر الْمَدِينَة اجْتمع عَلَيْهِ النَّاس يسألونه عَن الْقِصَّة، وَمَا جرى بَينه وَبَين مُعَاوِيَة، فَلَمَّا رأى أَبُو ذَر ذَلِك خَافَ أَن يعاتبه عُثْمَان فِي ذَلِك، فَذكر لَهُ كَثْرَة النَّاس وتعجبهم من حَاله كَأَنَّهُمْ لم يروه قطّ، فَقَالَ لَهُ عُثْمَان: إِن كنت تخشى وُقُوع فتْنَة فاسكن مَكَانا قَرِيبا من الْمَدِينَة، فَنزل الربذَة**أبي ذَر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَكَانَ من مذْهبه أَنه يحرم على الْإِنْسَان إدخار مَا زَاد على حَاجته**. وَفِيه: أَن أَبَا ذَر ذهب إِلَى مَا يَقْتَضِيهِ ظَاهر لفظ: {وَالَّذين يكنزون الذَّهَب وَالْفِضَّة}**........**قَالَ سَحْنُون**: ترك الدُّنْيَا زهدا أفضل من كسبها من الْحَلَال وإنفاقها فِي سَبِيل الله**.........**(8/280)**وروى أَبُو الدَّرْدَاء أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (مثل الَّذِي يعْتق عِنْد الْمَوْت كَالَّذي يهدي إِذا شبع) ، وَلما بلغ مَيْمُون بن مهْرَان أَن رقية امْرَأَة هِشَام مَاتَت واعتقت كل مَمْلُوك لَهَا، قَالَ: يعصون الله فِي أَمْوَالهم مرَّتَيْنِ: يَبْخلُونَ بِمَا فِي أَيْديهم، فَإِذا صَارَت لغَيرهم أَسْرفُوا فِيهَا.* *.........**(8/282)**وَقَالَ ابْن سعد**: قَالَ لنا مُحَمَّد بن عمر، يَعْنِي: الْوَاقِدِيّ، هَذَا الحَدِيث، وهم فِي سَوْدَة، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ فِي زَيْنَب بنت جحش، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، فَهِيَ أول نِسَائِهِ بِهِ لُحُوقا. وَتوفيت فِي خلَافَة عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَبقيت سَوْدَة إِلَى أَن توفت فِي خلَافَة مُعَاوِيَة فِي شَوَّال سنة أَربع وَخمسين، وَفِي (التَّلْوِيح) : هَذَا الحَدِيث غلط من بعض الروَاة، وَالْعجب من البُخَارِيّ كَيفَ لم يُنَبه عَلَيْهِ، وَلَا مَن بعده من أَصْحَاب التَّعَالِيق، حَتَّى: إِن بعضه فسره بِأَن لُحُوق سَوْدَة من أَعْلَام النُّبُوَّة، وكل ذَلِك وهم، وَإِنَّمَا هِيَ زَيْنَب بنت جحش، فَإِنَّهَا كَانَت أَطْوَلهنَّ يدا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ، وَتوفيت سنة عشْرين، وَهِي أول الزَّوْجَات وَفَاة، وَسَوْدَة توفيت سنة أَربع وَخمسين، وَقد ذكر مُسلم ذَلِك على الصِّحَّة من حَدِيث عَائِشَة بنت طَلْحَة، عَن عَائِشَة، قَالَت: وَكَانَت زَيْنَب أطولنا يدا لِأَنَّهَا كَانَت تعْمل وَتَتَصَدَّق**قد روى البُخَارِيّ فِي** (تَارِيخه) بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح إِلَى سعيد بن أبي هِلَال، أَنه قَالَ: مَاتَت سَوْدَة فِي خلَافَة عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَجزم الذَّهَبِيّ فِي (التَّارِيخ الْكَبِير) بِأَنَّهَا مَاتَت فِي أُخر خلَافَة عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَقَالَ ابْن سيد النَّاس: إِنَّه الْمَشْهُور. وَأما على قَول الْوَاقِدِيّ الَّذِي تقدم ذكره فَلَا يَصح وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: هَذَا الحَدِيث سقط مِنْهُ ذكر زَيْنَب لِاتِّفَاق أهل السّير على أَن زَيْنَب أول من مَاتَ من أَزوَاج النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قلت: مُرَاده أَن الصَّوَاب: وَكَانَت زَيْنَب أَسْرَعنَا لُحُوقا بِهِ. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: يُعَكر على هَذَا التَّأْوِيل الرِّوَايَات الْمُصَرّح فِيهَا بِأَن الضَّمِير لسودة. قلت: ابْن بطال لم يؤول، وَلَا يُقَال لمثل هَذَا تَأْوِيل، وَأَرَادَ بالروايات مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ من البُخَارِيّ الَّذِي ذكره فِي (تَارِيخه)* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**: أجمع أهل السّير أَن زَيْنَب أول نسَاء رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم موتا بعده، وَيُؤَيّد ذَلِك مَا رَوَاهُ يُونُس بن بكير فِي (زِيَادَة الْمَغَازِي) وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي (الدَّلَائِل) بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنهُ عَن زَكَرِيَّا بن أبي زَائِدَة عَن الشّعبِيّ، التَّصْرِيح بِأَن ذَلِك لِزَيْنَب، وَلَكِن قصر زَكَرِيَّا فِي إِسْنَاده فَلم يذكر مسروقا وَلَا عَائِشَة، وَلَفظه: (قُلْنَ النسْوَة لرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: أَيّنَا أسْرع بك لُحُوقا؟ قَالَ: أَطْوَلكُنَّ يدا فأخذن يتذارعن أيتهن أطول يدا، فَلَمَّا توفيت زَيْنَب علِمْنَ أَنَّهَا كَانَت أَطْوَلهنَّ يدا فِي الْخَيْر وَالصَّدَََقَة)* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**: لَا يَخْلُو أَن يُقَال: إِمَّا أَن فِي الحَدِيث اختصارا وتلفيقا يَعْنِي: اختصر البُخَارِيّ الْقِصَّة وَنقل الْقطعَة الْأَخِيرَة من حَدِيث فِيهِ ذكر زَيْنَب، فالضمائر رَاجِعَة إِلَيْهَا. وَإِمَّا أَنه اكْتفى بشهرة الْحِكَايَة وَعلم أهل هَذَا الشَّأْن بِأَن الأسرع لُحُوقا هِيَ زَيْنَب، فتعود الضمائر إِلَى من هِيَ مُفْردَة فِي أذهانهم. وَإِن أَن يؤول الْكَلَام بِأَن الضَّمِير رَاجع إِلَى الْمَرْأَة الَّتِي هِيَ علم رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لحوقها بِهِ أَولا، وَعلمنَا بعد ذَلِك أَنَّهَا هِيَ الَّتِي طول صَدَقَة يَديهَا، وَالْحَال أَنَّهَا كَانَت أسْرع لُحُوقا بِهِ، وَكَانَت محبَّة للصدقة. قلت: هَذَا الَّذِي قَالَه الْكرْمَانِي لَيْسَ بسديد، لَا من جِهَة التَّوْفِيق بَين الْأَخْبَار، وَلَا من جِهَة مَا يَقْتَضِيهِ تركيب الْكَلَام، بل كَلَامه بعيد جدا من هَذَا الْوَجْه.**.......**(8/289)**وَاخْتلفُوا فِي دفع الزَّكَاة إِلَى سَائِر الْأَقَارِب المحتاجين الَّذين لَا يلْزمه نَفَقَتهم فَروِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ أَنه يجْزِيه وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء وَالقَاسِم وَأحمد وَقَالُوا هِيَ لَهُم صَدَقَة وصلَة وَقَالَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى وَطَاوُس لَا يُعْطي قرَابَته من الزَّكَاة وَهُوَ قَول أَشهب وَذكر ابْن الْمَوَّاز عَن مَالك رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ أَنه كره أَن يخص قرَابَته بِزَكَاتِهِ وَإِن لم تلْزمهُ نفقاتهم وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِإِعْطَاء الْأَقَارِب مَا لم يَكُونُوا فِي عِيَاله ابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن الْمسيب وَعَطَاء وَالضَّحَّاك وَطَاوُس وَمُجاهد حَكَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي المُصَنّف عَنْهُم وَفِي مُسْند الدَّارمِيّ من حَدِيث حَكِيم مَرْفُوعا** " أفضل الصَّدَقَة على ذِي الرَّحِم الْكَاشِح " وَفِيه جَوَاز الافتخار بالمواهب الربانية والتحدث بنعم الله تَعَالَى وَفِيه جَوَاز الِاسْتِخْلَاف فِي الصَّدَقَة لَا سِيمَا فِي التَّطَوُّع لِأَن فِيهِ نوع أسرار وَفِيه أَن للمتصدق جَزَاء مَا نَوَاه سَوَاء صَادف الْمُسْتَحق أَو لَ**....**(8/290)**الَ صَاحب** (التَّلْوِيح) : كَأَن البُخَارِيّ أَرَادَ بِهَذِهِ مُعَارضَة مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن وَكِيع عَن مُوسَى بن عُبَيْدَة عَن عَبَّاس بن عبد الرَّحْمَن الْمدنِي، قَالَ: خصلتان لم يكن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يليهما إِلَى أحد من أَهله: كَانَ يناول الْمِسْكِين بِيَدِهِ، وَيَضَع الطّهُور لنَفسِهِ. وَفِي (التَّرْغِيب) للجوزي، بِسَنَد صَالح عَن ابْن عَبَّاس: كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا يكل طهوره وَلَا صدقته الَّتِي يتَصَدَّق بهَا إِلَى أحد، يكون هُوَ الَّذِي يتولاهما بِنَفسِهِ. انْتهى. قلت: الَّذِي يظْهر من كَلَامه أَن الْمُتَصَدّق بِنَفسِهِ والمأمور بِالصَّدَقَةِ عَنهُ كِلَاهُمَا فِي الْأجر سَوَاء على مَا يُشِير إِلَيْهِ**.....**(8/294)**وَحَكِيم بِفَتْح الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة بن حزَام بِكَسْر الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَتَخْفِيف الزَّاي الْأَسدي الْمَكِّيّ ولد فِي بَاطِن الْكَعْبَة عَاشَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة سِتِّينَ وَفِي الْإِسْلَام أَيْضا سِتِّينَ وَأعْتق مائَة رَقَبَة وَحمل على مائَة بعير فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة وَحج فِي الْإِسْلَام وَمَعَهُ مائَة بَدَنَة ووقف بِعَرَفَة بِمِائَة رَقَبَة فِي أَعْنَاقهم أطواق الْفضة منقوش فِيهَا عُتَقَاء الله عَن حَكِيم بن حزَام وَأهْدى ألف شَاة وَمَات بِالْمَدِينَةِ سنة سِتِّينَ أَو أَربع وَخمسين**........**(8/294)**يفَ طَابَ للنووي تَقْدِيم الزَّوْجَة على الْوَلَد وَالْولد بضعَة من الْأَب وَالزَّوْجَة أَجْنَبِيَّة ثمَّ يُعلل مَا قَالَه بقوله لِأَن نَفَقَتهَا آكِد لِأَنَّهَا لَا تسْقط بِمُضِيِّ الزَّمَان وَلَا بالإعسار وَهَذَا أَيْضا عَجِيب مِنْهُ لِأَن نَفَقَتهَا صلَة فِي نفس الْأَمر وَهِي على شرف السُّقُوط وَنَفَقَة الْوَلَد حتم لَا تسْقط**.......**(8/297)**الَ ابْن بطال**: الامتنان مُبْطل لأجر الصَّدَقَة. قَالَ تَعَالَى: {لَا تُبْطِلُوا صَدقَاتكُمْ بالمن والأذى} (الْبَقَرَة: 462) . وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: لَا يكون الْمَنّ غَالِبا إلاَّ عَن الْبُخْل وَالْكبر وَالْعجب ونسيان منَّة الله تَعَالَى فِيمَا أنعم الله عَلَيْهِ، فالبخيل تعظم فِي نَفسه الْعَطِيَّة، وَإِن كَانَت حقيرة فِي نَفسهَا، وَالْعجب يحملهُ على النّظر لنَفسِهِ بِعَين العظمه وَأَنه منعم بِمَالِه عَن الْمُعْطِي، وَالْكبر يحملهُ على أَن يحقر الْمُعْطى لَهُ وَإِن كَانَ فِي نَفسه فَاضلا، وَمُوجب ذَلِك كُله الْجَهْل ونسيان منَّة الله تَعَالَى فِيمَا أنعم عَلَيْهِ، وَلَو نظر مصيره لعلم أَن الْمِنَّة للآخذ لما يزِيل عَن الْمُعْطِي من إِثْم الْمَنْع وذم الْمَانِع وَلما يحصل لَهُ من الْأجر الجزيل وَالثنَاء الْجَمِيل. انْتهى**............**(8/301)**قَالَ ابْن قرقول**: الأغاليط. صعاب الْمسَائِل ودقاق النَّوَازِل الَّتِي يغلط فِيهَا. وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ: لَيْسَ بالأغاليط لَيْسَ بالصغير من الْأَمر واليسير الرزية.**
......**(8:/310)**لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِيمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة عَن الرب،** عز وَجل: (وَمَا تقرب إِلَى عَبدِي بِشَيْء أحب إِلَيّ مِمَّا افترضت عَلَيْهِ) . قَالَ إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ، عَن بعض الْعلمَاء: ثَوَاب الْفَرْض يزِيد على ثَوَاب النَّافِلَة بسبعين دَرَجَة.**......**..........**........**...........*
الحمد لله "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الحمد لله 
" تلخيص المجلد التاسع " من " عمدة القاري " لبدر الدين العيني رحمه الله 
الموافق : الأربعاء 28/ محرم / 1442 هجري 
الموافق : 16/ سبتمبر / 2020 ميلادي 

*المجلد التاسع "**(9/9)**وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ فِي** (**كتاب الْعِلَل**) :* *سَأَلت مُحَمَّدًا عَن حَدِيث سَالم عَن أَبِيه كتب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كتاب الصَّدَقَة؟**فَقَالَ**:* *أَرْجُو أَن يكون مَحْفُوظًا، وسُفْيَان بن حُسَيْن صَدُوق. وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *كَيفَ سَاغَ للْبُخَارِيّ أَن يعلق هَذَا الحَدِيث ممرضا، وَهُوَ نقض لما يَقُوله المحدثون**.* *قلت**:* *لَا اعْتِرَاض عَلَيْهِ فِي ذَلِك، فَإِنَّهُ لَا يلْزم من تَحْسِين التِّرْمِذِيّ إِيَّاه أَن يكون حسنا عِنْده**.**........**(9/10)**سْتدلَّ بِهِ لِأَحْمَد على أَن من كَانَ لَهُ مَاشِيَة فِي بلد لَا تبلغ النّصاب كعشرين شَاة، مثلا بِالْكُوفَةِ، وَمثلهَا بِالْبَصْرَةِ أَنَّهَا لَا تضم بِاعْتِبَار كَونهَا ملك رجل وَاحِد وَيُؤْخَذ مِنْهَا الزَّكَاة**.* *قلت**:* *قد ذكرنَا عَن قريب أَن الْجمع والتفريق أَن يكون فِي الْملك لَا فِي الْمَكَان،**وَعَن هَذَا قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *خَالفه الْجُمْهُور فَقَالُوا: يجب على صَاحب المَال زَكَاة مَاله وَلَو كَانَ فِي بلدان شَتَّى، وَيخرج مِنْهُ الزَّكَاة**.............**(9/11)**وأعجب الْأُمُور أَن الْبَيْهَقِيّ إِذا كَانَ الحَدِيث لَهُم يسكت عَن ابْن لَهِيعَة وَمثله، وَإِذا كَانَ عَلَيْهِم يتَكَلَّم فيهم بالباع والذراع**.**.........**(9/15)**إِن من أمعن النّظر فِي تراجم هَذَا الْكتاب وَمَا أودعهُ فِيهَا من أسرار الْمَقَاصِد استبعد أَن يفعل أَو يضع لفظا لغير معنى أَو يرسم فِي الْبَاب خَبرا يكون غَيره بِهِ أقعد وَأولى، وَإِنَّمَا قصد بِذكر مَا لم يترجم بِهِ أَن يُقرر أَن الْمَقْصُود إِذا وجد الْأَعْلَى مِنْهُ أَو الأنقص شرع الْجبرَان كَمَا شرع ذَلِك فِيمَا يتضمنه هَذَا الْخَبَر من ذكر الْأَسْنَان، فَإِنَّهُ لَا فرق بَين فقد بنت مَخَاض وَوُجُود الْأَكْمَل مِنْهَا،**...........**(9/16)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ فِي كِتَابه** (**المسالك شرح موطأ مَالك**) :* *ثَبت عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي الْمَاشِيَة ثَلَاثَة كتب: كتاب أبي بكر، وَكتاب آل عَمْرو بن حزم، وَكتاب عمر بن الْخطاب، وَعَلِيهِ عول مَالك لطول مُدَّة خِلَافَته وسعة بَيْضَة الْإِسْلَام فِي أَيَّامه وَكَثْرَة مصدقيه، وَمَا من أحد اعْترض عَلَيْهِ فِيهِ، وَلِأَنَّهُ اسْتَقر بِالْمَدِينَةِ وَجرى عَلَيْهِ الْعَمَل مَعَ أَنه رِوَايَة سَائِر أهل الْمَدِينَة**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو الْحَارِث**:* *قَالَ أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل: كتاب عَمْرو بن حزم فِي الصَّدقَات صَحِيح وَإِلَيْهِ أذهب**.**..........**(9/26)**وَقد جرت عَادَة البُخَارِيّ إِذا وقف على لَفْظَة غَرِيبَة تطابق كلمة فِي الْقُرْآن نقل تَفْسِير تِلْكَ الْكَلِمَة الَّتِي من الْقُرْآن تكثيرا للفائدة وتنبيها على مَا وَقع من ذَلِك فِي الْقُرْآن**...........**وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *وَفِيه رد لما يرْوى عَن ابْن مَسْعُود، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**إِنَّه قاال**: (**لَا تَتَّخِذُوا الضَّيْعَة فترغبوا فِي الدُّنْيَا**)**..**(9/30)**يجوز أَن يُقَال: إِن الله تبَارك وَتَعَالَى يَقُول،**كَمَا يُقَال**:* *ءن الله تَعَالَى قَالَ، خلافًا لما قَالَه مطرف بن عبد الله بن الشخير،**إِذْ قَالَ**:* *لَا يُقَال الله وَتَعَالَى يَقُول،**إِنَّمَا يُقَال**:* *قَالَ الله، أَو الله، عز وَجل، كَأَنَّهُ ينجر إِلَى اسْتِئْنَاف القَوْل. وَقَول الله قديم، وَكَأَنَّهُ ذهل عَن قَوْله عز وَجل** {**وَالله يَقُول الْحق وَهُوَ يهدي السَّبِيل**} (**..........**(9/33)**أَن الصَّدَقَة على الْأَقَارِب وضعفاء الأهلين أفضل مِنْهَا على سَائِر النَّاس إِذا كَانَت صَدَقَة تطوع، وَيدل على ذَلِك قَوْله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَك أَجْرَانِ: أجر الْقَرَابَة وَالصَّدَََقَة**) .* *وَقَالَ لميمونة حِين أعتقت جَارِيَة لَهَا** (**أما إِنَّك لَو أعطيتهَا أخوالك كَانَ أعظم لأجرك**)* *ذكره البُخَارِيّ، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى فِي الْهِبَة**.**..........**(9/33)**مَسْأَلَة الْحلِيّ فَفِيهَا خلاف بَين الْعلمَاء،**فَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَالثَّوْري**:* *تجب فِيهَا الزَّكَاة، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن عمر ابْن الْخطاب وَعبد الله بن مَسْعُود وَعبد الله بن عمر وَعبد الله بن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَبِه قَالَ سعيد بن الْمسيب وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَعَطَاء وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين وَجَابِر بن زيد وَمُجاهد وَالزهْرِيّ وطاووس وَمَيْمُون بن مهْرَان وَالضَّحَّاك وعلقمة وَالْأسود وَعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وذر الْهَمدَانِي وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَابْن شبْرمَة وَالْحسن بن حَيّ،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر وَابْن حزم**:* *الزَّكَاة وَاجِبَة بِظَاهِر الْكتاب وَالسّنة، وَقَالَ مَالك وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَالشَّافِعِيّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم،**فِي أظهر قوليه**:* *لَا تجب الزَّكَاة فِيهَا، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن ابْن عمر وَجَابِر بن عبد الله وَعَائِشَة وَالقَاسِم بن مُحَمَّد وَالشعْبِيّ، وَكَانَ الشَّافِعِي يُفْتِي بِهَذَا فِي الْعرَاق وَتوقف بِمصْر،**وَقَالَ**:* *هَذَا مِمَّا استخير الله فِيهِ**.* *وَقَالَ اللَّيْث**:* *مَا كَانَ من حلي يلبس ويعار فَلَا زَكَاة فِيهِ، وَإِن اتخذ للتحرز عَن الزَّكَاة فَفِيهِ الزَّكَاة،**وَقَالَ أنس**:* *يزكّى عَاما وَاحِدًا لَا غير**.**وَاسْتدلَّ من أسقط الزَّكَاة بِحَدِيث جَابر عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه قَالَ**:* *لَيْسَ فِي الْحلِيّ زَكَاة، ذكره فِي** (**الإِمَام**)* *وَعَن جَابر أَنه كَانَ يرى الزَّكَاة فِي كثير الْحلِيّ دون قليلها،**عَن عَائِشَة،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**:* *كَانَت تلِي بَنَات أُخْتهَا يتامى فِي حجرها فَلَا تخرج من حليهن الزَّكَاة، وَأخرج الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ عَن شريك عَن عَليّ بن سُلَيْمَان،**قَالَ**:* *سَأَلت أنس بن مَالك عَن الْحلِيّ،**فَقَالَ**:* *لَيْسَ فِيهِ زَكَاة**.* *وروى الشَّافِعِي ثمَّ الْبَيْهَقِيّ من جِهَة**:* *أخبرنَا سُفْيَان عَن عَمْرو بن دِينَار،**قَالَ**:* *سَمِعت ابْن خَالِد يسْأَل جَابر بن عبد الله عَن الْحلِيّ أفيه زَكَاة؟**فَقَالَ جَابر**:* *لَا، وَإِن كَانَ يبلغ ألف دِينَار. وَأخرج الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ من حَدِيث هِشَام بن عُرْوَة عَن فَاطِمَة بنت الْمُنْذر عَن أَسمَاء بنت أبي بكر أَنَّهَا كَانَت تحلي بناتها الذَّهَب وَلَا تزكيه نَحوا من خمسين ألف**.**وَاحْتج من رأى فِيهَا الزَّكَاة بِحَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده** (**أَن امْرَأَة أَتَت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَمَعَهَا بنت لَهَا وَفِي يَد ابْنَتهَا مسكتان غليظتان من ذهب،**فَقَالَ لَهَا**:* *أتعطين زَكَاة هَذَا؟**قَالَت**:* *لَا**.* *قَالَ**:* *أَيَسُرُّك أَن يسورك الله بهما يَوْم الْقِيَامَة سِوَارَيْنِ من نَار؟**قَالَت**:* *فخلعتهما فألقيتهما إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَقَالَت**:* *هما لله وَلِرَسُولِهِ**)* *، رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ،**وَقَالَ**:* *وَلَا يَصح فِي هَذَا الْبَاب شَيْء**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ ابْن الْقطَّان فِي كِتَابه: إِسْنَاده صَحِيح،**وَقَالَ الْحَافِظ الْمُنْذِرِيّ**:* *إِسْنَاده لَا مقَال فِيهِ**.........**(9**/40)**وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ أَبُو حَامِد**:* *مِثَال المَال مِثَال الْحَيَّة الَّتِي فِيهَا ترياق نَافِع وسم ناقع، فَإِن أَصَابَهَا المعزم الَّذِي يعرف وَجه الِاحْتِرَاز من شَرها وَطَرِيق اسْتِخْرَاج ترياقها النافع كَانَت نعْمَة، وَإِن أَصَابَهَا السوادي الْغَنِيّ فَهِيَ عَلَيْهِ بلَاء مهلك**.* *........**(9/45)**وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *وَأما قَول أبي حنيفَة: لَا يُعطى الْغَازِي من الزَّكَاة إلاَّ أَن يكون مُحْتَاجا، فَهُوَ خلاف ظَاهر للْكتاب وَالسّنة،**فَأَما الْكتاب فَقَوله تَعَالَى**: {**وَفِي سَبِيل الله**} (**التَّوْبَة: 06**) .* *وَأما السّنة فروى عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن معمر عَن زيد بن أسلم عَن عَطاء بن يسَار عَن أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا تحل الصَّدَقَة لَغَنِيّ إلاَّ لخمسة: لعامل عَلَيْهَا، أَو لغاز فِي سَبِيل الله، أَو غَنِي اشْتَرَاهَا بِمَالِه، أَو فَقير تصدق عَلَيْهِ فأهدى لَغَنِيّ إو غَارِم**) .* *وَأخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد وَابْن مَاجَه وَالْحَاكِم،**وَقَالَ**:* *صَحِيح على شَرط الشَّيْخَيْنِ،**وَرَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد مُرْسلا فَإِن قلت**:* *مَا أحسن الْأَدَب سِيمَا مَعَ الأكابر، وَأَبُو حنيفَة لم يُخَالف الْكتاب وَلَا السّنة، وَإِنَّمَا عمل بِالسنةِ فِيمَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ،**وَهُوَ قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا تحل**الصدة لغني )**........**(9/52)**قَوْله**: (**كَالَّذي يَأْكُل وَلَا يشْبع**)* *أَي: كمن بِهِ الْجُوع الْكَاذِب، وَقد يُسمى بجوع الْكَلْب كلما ازْدَادَ أكلا ازْدَادَ جوعا لِأَنَّهُ يَأْكُل من سقم كلما أكل ازْدَادَ سقما وَلَا يجد شبعا وَيَزْعُم أهل الطِّبّ أَن ذَلِك من غَلَبَة السَّوْدَاء،**ويسمونها**:* *الشَّهْوَة الْكَلْبِيَّة، وَهِي صفة لمن يَأْكُل وَلَا يشْبع**.**الظَّاهِر أَنه من غَلَبَة السَّوْدَاء وشدتها كلما ينزل الطَّعَام فِي معدته يَحْتَرِق وإلاَّ فَلَا يتَصَوَّر أَن يسع فِي الْمعدة أَكثر مَا يسع فِيهِ،**وَقد ذكر أهل الْأَخْبَار أَن رجلا من أهل الْبَادِيَة أكل جملا وَامْرَأَته أكلت فصيلاً ثمَّ أَرَادَ أَن يُجَامِعهَا فَقَالَت**:* *بيني وَبَيْنك جمل وفصيل كَيفَ يكون ذَاك**..........**(9/53)**لْغَالِب من النَّاس لَا يعرف الْبركَة إلاَّ فِي الشَّيْء الْكثير، فَبين بالمثال الْمَذْكُور أَن الْبركَة هِيَ خلق من خلق الله تَعَالَى، وَضرب لَهُم الْمثل بِمَا يعهدون بِالْأَكْلِ إِنَّمَا يُؤْكَل ليشبع فَإِذا أكل وَلم يشْبع كَانَ عناء فِي حَقه بِغَيْر فَائِدَة، وَكَذَلِكَ المَال لَيست الْفَائِدَة فِي عينه وَإِنَّمَا هِيَ لما يتَحَصَّل بِهِ من الْمَنَافِع، فَإِذا كثر المَال عِنْد الْمَرْء بِغَيْر تَحْصِيل مَنْفَعَة كَانَ وجوده كَالْعدمِ**.* *...........**(9/55)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *اخْتلفُوا فِيمَن جَاءَهُ مَال: هَل يجب قبُوله؟ الصَّحِيح الْمَشْهُور أَنه يسْتَحبّ فِي غير عَطِيَّة السُّلْطَان، وَأما عطيته فَالصَّحِيح أَنه إِن غلب الْحَرَام فِيمَا فِي يَده فَحَرَام،**وإلاَّ فمباح وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *الْأَخْذ وَاجِب من السُّلْطَان لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَمَا آتَاكُم الرَّسُول فَخُذُوهُ**} (**الْحَشْر: 7**) .* *فَإِذا لم يَأْخُذهُ فَكَأَنَّهُ لم يأتمر**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *لَيْسَ معنى هَذَا الحَدِيث فِي الصَّدقَات، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ فِي الْأَمْوَال الَّتِي يقسمها الإِمَام على أَغْنِيَاء النَّاس وفقرائهم، فَكَانَت تِلْكَ الْأَمْوَال يعطاها النَّاس لَا من جِهَة الْفقر، وَلَكِن من حُقُوقهم فِيهَا،**فكره رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لعمر حِين أعطَاهُ قَوْله**: (**أعْطه من هُوَ أفقر إِلَيْهِ مني**)* *لِأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا أعطَاهُ لِمَعْنى غير الْفقر،**ثمَّ قَالَ لَهُ**:* *خُذْهُ فتموله، كَذَا رَوَاهُ شُعَيْب عَن الزُّهْرِيّ، فَدلَّ أَن ذَلِك لَيْسَ من أَمْوَال الصَّدقَات، لِأَن الْفَقِير لَا يَنْبَغِي أَن يَأْخُذهُ من الصَّدقَات مَا يَتَّخِذهُ مَالا كَانَ عَن مَسْأَلَة أَو غير مَسْأَلَة**.**..........**(9/60)**(**إِضَاعَة الْأَمْوَال**)* *، وَهُوَ أَن يتْركهُ من غير حفظ لَهُ فيضيع، أَو يتْركهُ حَتَّى يفْسد، أَو يرميه إِذا كَانَ يَسِيرا كبرا عَن تنَاوله، أَو بِأَن يرضى بِالْغبنِ، أَو يُنْفِقهُ فِي الْبناء واللباس والمطعم بإسراف، أَو يُنْفِقهُ فِي الْمعاصِي، أَو يُسلمهُ لخائن أَو مبذر، أَو يموه الْأَوَانِي بِالذَّهَب أَو يطرز الثِّيَاب بِهِ، أَو يذهِّب سقوف الْبَيْت، فَإِنَّهُ من التضييع الْفَاحِش لِأَنَّهُ لَا يُمكن تخليصه مِنْهُ وإعادته إِلَى أَصله، وَمِنْه قسْمَة مَا لَا ينْتَفع بقسمته كاللؤلؤة، وَمِنْه الصَّدَقَة وإكثارها وَعَلِيهِ دين لَا يَرْجُو لَهُ وَفَاء دينه، وَمِنْه سوء الْقيام على مَا يملكهُ كالرقيق إِذا لم يتعهده ضَاعَ، وَمِنْه أَن يتخلى الرجل من كل مَاله وَهُوَ مُحْتَاج إِلَيْهِ غير قوي على الصَّبْر والإطاقة،**وَقد يحْتَمل أَن يؤول معنى الإضاعة على الْعَكْس مِمَّا تقدم بِأَن يُقَال**:* *إضاعته: حَبسه عَن حَقه وَالْبخل بِهِ على أَهله كَمَا قَالَ الشَّاعِر**:**(**وَمَا ضَاعَ مَال أورث الْمجد أَهله ... وَلَكِن أَمْوَال الْبَخِيل تضيع**)**...**(9/67)**ذكر الْكَلْبِيّ فِي كِتَابه** (**أَسمَاء الْبلدَانِ**)* *أَن سلمى بنت حام بن حمى بن برارة من بني عمليق كَانَت لَهَا حاضنة يُقَال لَهَا العوجاء، وَكَانَت الرَّسُول بَينهَا وَبَين أجأ بن عبد الْحَيّ من العماليق، فعشقها فهرب بهَا وبحاضنتها إِلَى مَوضِع جبل طييء، وبالجبلين قوم من عَاد، وَكَانَ لسلمى أخوة فجاؤوا فِي طلبَهَا فلحقوهم بِموضع الجبلين، فَأخذُوا سلمى فنزعوا عينهَا ووضعوها على الْجَبَل، وكتف أجأ، وَكَانَ أول من كتف وَوضع على الْجَبَل الآخر، فَسُمي بهَا الجبلان، أجأ وسلمى**.* *وَقَالَ الْبكْرِيّ**:* *أجأ، بِفَتْح أَوله وثانيه على وزن فعل يهمز وَلَا يهمز وَيذكر وَيُؤَنث، وَهُوَ مَقْصُور فِي كلا الْوَجْهَيْنِ من همزه وَترك همزه**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَيُقَال: إِن الجبلين سميا باسم رجل وَامْرَأَة من العماليق،**قلت**:* *الْكَلْبِيّ قد سماهما كَمَا ذكرنَا**.**........**(9/68)**مَا رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ من حَدِيث جَابر**: (**أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نهى عَن الْخرص،**وَقَالَ**:* *أَرَأَيْتُم إِن هلك التَّمْر أَيُحِبُّ أحدكُم أَن يَأْكُل مَال أَخِيه بِالْبَاطِلِ؟**)* *والحظر بعد الْإِبَاحَة عَلامَة النّسخ**.* *وَقَوله**:* *والخرص عمل بِهِ** ...* *إِلَى قَوْله**:* *إلاَّ الشّعبِيّ، مُسلم لكنه لَيْسَ على الْوَجْه الَّذِي ذَكرُوهُ، وَإِنَّمَا وَجهه أَنهم فعلوا ذَلِك ليعلم مِقْدَار مَا فِي أَيدي النَّاس من الثِّمَار فَيُؤْخَذ مثله بِقَدرِهِ فِي أَيَّام الصرام لَا أَنهم يملكُونَ شَيْئا مَا يجب لله فِيهِ بِبَدَل لَا يَزُول ذَلِك الْبَدَل**.....**(9/69)**قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**فِي الْعَسَل فِي كل عشرَة أزق زق**) .* *ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَفِي الْبَاب عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة وَأبي سيارة المنعي، وَعبد الله بن عَمْرو،**قَالَ أَبُو عِيسَى**:* *حَدِيث ابْن عمر فِي إِسْنَاده مقَال، وَلَا يَصح عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي هَذَا الْبَاب كثير شَيْء، وَالْعَمَل على هَذَا عِنْد أَكثر أهل الْعلم، وَبِه يَقُول أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق**.* *وَقَالَ بعض أهل الْعلم**:* *لَيْسَ فِي الْعَسَل شَيْء. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *انْفَرد التِّرْمِذِيّ بِحَدِيث ابْن عمر هَذَا،**وروى الْبَيْهَقِيّ من حَدِيث أبي سَلمَة عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ**: (**كتب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى أهل الْيمن أَن يُؤْخَذ من الْعَسَل الْعشْر**)* *، وَفِي إِسْنَاده عبد الله بن الْمُحَرر، بتَشْديد الرَّاء الْمَفْتُوحَة وتكرارها، وَهُوَ مَتْرُوك**.* *قَالَ ابْن معِين**:* *لَيْسَ بِثِقَة،**وَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *ترك النَّاس حَدِيثه،**وَقَالَ الْجوزجَاني**:* *هَالك،**وَقَالَ ابْن حبَان**:* *من خِيَار عباد الله إلاَّ أَنه كَانَ يكذب وَلَا يعلم، ويقلب الْأَخْبَار وَلَا يفهم. وروى أَبُو دَاوُد الطَّيَالِسِيّ حَدِيث أبي سيار المنعي،**قَالَ**: (**قلت: يَا رَسُول الله إِن لي نخلا! قَالَ: إِذن تعشر؟**قلت**:* *إحم لي جبلة، فحماه لي**)* *وَرَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ،**وَقَالَ**:* *وَهَذَا أصح مَا رُوِيَ فِي وجوب الْعشْر فِيهِ، وَهُوَ مُنْقَطع**.* *قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *سَأَلت مُحَمَّد بن إِسْمَاعِيل عَن هَذَا فَقَالَ: حَدِيث مُرْسل،**وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ**:* *مُرْسل، لِأَن فِيهِ سُلَيْمَان بن مُوسَى يروي عَن أبي سيارة، وَسليمَان لم يُدْرِكهُ،**وَقَالَ شَيخنَا أَيْضا**: حكى التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن أَكثر أهل الْعلم وجوب الزَّكَاة فِي الْعَسَل، وسمى مِنْهُم: أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق، وَفِيه نظر، فَإِن الَّذين لم يَقُولُوا بِالْوُجُوب: مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وسُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ وَمُحَمّد بن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي ليلى وَالْحسن بن صَالح بن حَيّ وَأَبُو بكر بن الْمُنْذر وَدَاوُد، وَبِه قَالَ من الصَّحَابَة: عبد الله بن عمر، وَمن التَّابِعين: الْمُغيرَة بن حَكِيم وَعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز. وَقَالَ: وَفرق أَبُو حنيفَة بَين أَن يكون النَّحْل فِي أَرض الْعشْر وَبَين أَن يكون فِي أَرض الْخراج، فَإِن كَانَ فِي أَرض الْعشْر فَفِيهِ الزَّكَاة، وَإِن كَانَ فِي أَرض الْخراج فَلَا زَكَاة فِيهِ، قل أَو كثر. وَحكى ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن أبي حنيفَة أَنه إِذا كَانَ فِي أَرض الْعشْر فَفِي قَلِيل الْعَسَل وَكَثِيره الْعشْر، وَحكى عَن أبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد أَنه لَيْسَ فِيمَا دون خَمْسَة أوسق من الْعَسَل عشر، وَحكى ابْن حزم عَن أبي يُوسُف أَنه إِذا بلغ الْعَسَل عشرَة أَرْطَال فَفِيهِ رَطْل وَاحِد، وَكَذَا مَا زَاد فَفِيهِ الْعشْر، والرطل هُوَ الفلفلي. قَالَ: وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن: إِذا بلغ الْعَسَل خَمْسَة أفراق فَفِيهِ الْعشْر، وإلاَّ فَلَا. قَالَ: وَالْفرق سِتَّة وَثَلَاثُونَ رطلا فلفلية**رُوِيَ عَن عبد الله بن عمر الْعمريّ عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر،** قَالَ: لَيْسَ فِي الْخَيل وَلَا فِي الرَّقِيق وَلَا فِي الْعَسَل صَدَقَة؟ قلت: الْعمريّ ضَعِيف لَا يحْتَج بِهِ. فَإِن قلت: قَالَ البُخَارِيّ: لَيْسَ فِي زَكَاة الْعَسَل حَدِيث يَصح؟ قلت: هَذَا لَا يقْدَح مَا لم يبين عِلّة الحَدِيث والقادح فِيهِ، وَقد رَوَاهُ جمَاعَة مِنْهُم أَبُو دَاوُد، وَلم يتَكَلَّم عَلَيْهِ، فَأَقل حَاله أَن يكون حسنا وَهُوَ حجَّة، وَلَا يلْزمنَا قَول البُخَارِيّ لِأَن الصَّحِيح لَيْسَ مَوْقُوفا عَلَيْهِ، وَكم من حَدِيث صَحِيح**لم يُصَحِّحهُ البُخَارِيّ، وَلِأَنَّهُ لَا يلْزم من كَونه غير صَحِيح أَن لَا يحْتَج بِهِ، فَإِن الْحسن، وَإِن لم يبلغ دَرَجَة الصَّحِيح، فَهُوَ يحْتَج بِهِ، وَلِأَن النَّحْل تتَنَاوَل من الْأَنْوَار وَالثِّمَار وفيهَا الْعشْر**..........**(9/75)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَقَول أبي حنيفَة خلاف السّنة، وَالْعُلَمَاء،**قَالَ**:* *وَقد تنَاقض فِيهَا لِأَنَّهُ اسْتعْمل الْمُجْمل والمفسر فِي قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**فِي الرقة ربع الْعشْر**)* *،**مَعَ قَوْله**: (**لَيْسَ فِيمَا دون خمس أَوَاقٍ صَدَقَة**)* *، وَلم يَسْتَعْمِلهُ فِي حَدِيث الْبَاب مَعَ مَا بعده، وَكَانَ يلْزمه القَوْل بِهِ. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *قَوْله: خلاف السّنة، بَاطِل لِأَنَّهُ احْتج فِيمَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ بِحَدِيث الْبَاب، كَمَا ذكرنَا، وَالَّذِي ذهب إِلَيْهِ ابْن بطال خلاف الْقُرْآن،**لِأَن عُمُوم قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَآتوا حَقه يَوْم حَصَاده**} (**الْأَنْعَام: 141**) .* *يتَنَاوَل الْقَلِيل وَالْكثير، كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ**.* *وَقَوله**:* *وَخلاف الْعلمَاء، أَيْضا بَاطِل، لِأَن قَول أبي حنيفَة هُوَ قَول من ذَكَرْنَاهُمْ الْآن، فَكيف يَقُول بترك الْأَدَب خلاف الْعلمَاء؟**وَقَوله**:* *وَقد تنَاقض، غير صَحِيح، لِأَن من نقل ذَلِك من أَصْحَابه لم يقل أحد مِنْهُم إِنَّه اسْتعْمل الْمُجْمل والمفسر، وَأَصْحَابه أدرى بِمَا قَالَه وَبِمَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ، وَلما نقل صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**)* *مَا قَالَه ابْن بطال أظهر النشاط بذلك،**وَقَالَ**:* *وَفِي حَدِيث جَابر: لَا زَكَاة فِي شَيْء من الْحَرْث حَتَّى يبلغ خَمْسَة أوسق، فَإِذا بلغَهَا فَفِيهِ الزَّكَاة، ذكرهَا ابْن التِّين،**وَقَالَ**:* *هِيَ زِيَادَة من ثِقَة فَقبلت،**وَفِي مُسلم من حَدِيث جَابر**: (**وَلَيْسَ فِيمَا دون خَمْسَة أوساق من التَّمْر صَدَقَة**)* *،**وَفِي رِوَايَة من حَدِيث أبي سعيد**: (**لَيْسَ فِيمَا دون خَمْسَة أوساق من تمر وَلَا حب صَدَقَة**) .* *وَفِي رِوَايَة**: (**لَيْسَ فِي حب وَلَا تمر صَدَقَة**)* *، حَتَّى يبلغ خَمْسَة أوساق. انْتهى**.**قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *لَا خلاف بَين الْمُسلمين أَنه لَا زَكَاة فِيمَا دون خَمْسَة أوسق إلاَّ مَا قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَبَعض السّلف: إِنَّه تجب الزَّكَاة فِي قَلِيل الحَبِّ وَكَثِيره، وَهَذَا مَذْهَب بَاطِل، منابذ لصري**الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة**.* *قلت**:* *لَيْت شعري كَيفَ تلفظ بِهَذَا الْكَلَام مَعَ شهرته بالزهد والورع؟ وعجبي كل الْعجب يَقُول هَذَا مَعَ اطِّلَاعه على مستنداته من الْكتاب وَالسّنة، وَلَا ينْفَرد حطه على أبي حنيفَة وَحده، بل على كل من كَانَ مذْهبه مثل مذْهبه**.**
........**(9/76)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *نَاقض أَبُو حنيفَة حَيْثُ اسْتعْمل الْمُجْمل والمفسر فِي مَسْأَلَة الرقة، وَلم يسْتَعْمل فِي هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة، كَمَا أَنه أوجب الزَّكَاة فِي الْعَسَل وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ خبر وَلَا إِجْمَاع**.* *قلت**:* *كَيفَ يسْتَعْمل الْمُجْمل والمفسر فِي هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة وَهُوَ غير قَائِل بِهِ هُنَا لعدم الْإِجْمَال فِيهِ، وَمن أَيْن الْإِجْمَال ودلالته ظَاهِرَة، لِأَن دلَالَته على إِفْرَاده كدلالة الْخَاص على فَرد وَاحِد، فَلَا يحْتَاج إِلَى التَّفْسِير، وَلَفظ الصَّدَقَة فِي الزَّكَاة أظهر من الْعشْر فَصَرفهُ إِلَيْهَا أولى، وَلَا كَذَلِك صَدَقَة الرقة. وَلم يفهم ابْن بطال الْفرق بَينهمَا،**وَكَيف يَقُول ابْن بطال**:* *كَمَا أَنه أوجب الزَّكَاة وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ خبر؟ وَقد ذكرنَا عَن التِّرْمِذِيّ حَدِيث ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، عَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،** (**فِي الْعَسَل فِي كل عشرَة أزق زق**)* *، وَذكرنَا فِيمَا مضى عَن قريب جملَة أَحَادِيث تدل على الْوُجُوب،**وَقَوله**:* *وَلَا إِجْمَاع، كَلَام واهٍ، لِأَن الْمُجْتَهد لَا يرى بِالْوُجُوب فِي شَيْء إلاَّ إِذا كَانَ فِيهِ إِجْمَاع، وَهَذَا لم يقل بِهِ أحد**.**.........**(9/77)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *الأوسق الْخَمْسَة هِيَ الْمِقْدَار الْمَأْخُوذ مِنْهُ، وَأوجب أَبُو حنيفَة فِي قَلِيل مَا تخرجه الأَرْض وَكَثِيره، فَإِنَّهُ خَالف الْإِجْمَاع**.* *قلت**:* *لَيْت شعري كَيفَ يتَلَفَّظ بِهَذَا الْكَلَام؟ وَمن أَيْن الْإِجْمَاع حَتَّى خَالفه أَبُو حنيفَة؟ وَقد ذكرنَا عَن جمَاعَة ذَهَبُوا إِلَى مَا قَالَه أَبُو حنيفَة،**قَالَ**:* *وَكَذَلِكَ أوجبهَا فِي الْبُقُول والرياحين وَمَا لَا يوسق كالرمان، وَالْجُمْهُور على خِلَافه**.* *قلت**:* *أوجب أَبُو حنيفَة فِي الْبُقُول،**يَعْنِي**:* *الخضروات بِعُمُوم حَدِيث ابْن عمر الْمَذْكُور عَن قريب،**وبعموم حَدِيث جَابر عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**فِيمَا سقت السَّمَاء والغيم العُشر، وَفِيمَا سقِِي بالسانية نصف العُشر**)* *، رَوَاهُ مُسلم وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَأحمد، فَدلَّ عمومها على وجوب العُشر فِي جَمِيع مَا أخرجته الأَرْض من غير قيد وَإِخْرَاج لبَعض الْخَارِج عَن الْوُجُوب وإخلائه عَن حُقُوق الْفُقَرَاء، وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ فِي** (**عارضة الأحوذي**) :* *وَأقوى الْمذَاهب فِي الْمَسْأَلَة**مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة دَلِيلا، وأحفظها للْمَسَاكِين، وأولاها قيَاما بشكر النِّعْمَة، وَعَلِيهِ يدل عُمُوم الْآيَة والْحَدِيث،**وَقد رام الْجُوَيْنِيّ أَن يخرج عُمُوم الحَدِيث من يَدي أبي حنيفَة بِأَن قَالَ**:* *إِن هَذَا الحَدِيث لم يَأْتِ للْعُمُوم، وَإِنَّمَا جَاءَ لتفصيل الْفرق بَين مَا يقلّ وَيكثر مؤونته وَأبْدى، فِي ذَلِك وَأعَاد،**وَلَيْسَ بممتنع أَن يَقْتَضِي الحَدِيث الْوَجْهَيْنِ**:* *الْعُمُوم وَالتَّفْصِيل، وَذَلِكَ أكمل فِي الدَّلِيل وَأَصَح فِي التَّأْوِيل. انْتهى**.**......**(9/80)**قَالَ ابْن شَدَّاد فِي** (**أَحْكَامه**) :* *اخْتلف النَّاس فِي تَحْرِيم الصَّدَقَة على رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَذكر ابْن تَيْمِية فِي الصَّدَقَة على رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَجْهَيْن، وَللشَّافِعِيّ قَوْلَيْنِ**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَإِنَّمَا تَركهَا تنزها**.* *وَعَن أَحْمد**:* *حل صَدَقَة التَّطَوُّع لَهُ، وَفِي** (**نِهَايَة الْمطلب**)* *يحرم**فَرضهَا ونفلها على رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَالْأَئِمَّة على تَحْرِيمهَا على قرَابَته، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *وَقَالَ الْأَبْهَرِيّ الْمَالِكِي**:* *يحل لَهُم فَرضهَا ونفلها، وَهُوَ رِوَايَة عَن أبي حنيفَة**.**.....**(9/84)**وَقَالَ ابْن سعد**:* *كَانَ اسْم هَذَا الْفرس: الْورْد، وَكَانَ لتميم الدَّارِيّ فأهداه للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَأعْطَاهُ لعمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**.**...........**(9/93)**وَحكى ابْن إِسْحَاق فِي أول** (**السِّيرَة**) :* *إِن أصل دُخُول الْيَهُود فِي الْيمن فِي زمن أسعد أبي كرب، وَهُوَ تبع الْأَصْفَر**......**(9/95)**كَمَا قَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي قصَّة أبي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ**: (**لقد أُوتِيَ مِزْمَارًا من مَزَامِير آل دَاوُد**) .* *يُرِيد بِهِ دَاوُد عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام،**وَقيل**:* *لَا يُقَال ذَلِك، إلاَّ فِي حق الرجل الْجَلِيل الْقَدِير، كآل أبي بكر وَآل عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**وَقيل**:* *آل الرجل: أَهله،**وَالْفرق بَين الْآل والأهل**:* *أَن الْآل قد خص بالأشراف، فَلَا يُقَال آل الحائك وَلَا آل الْحجام**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *كَيفَ قيل: آل فِرْعَوْن؟**قلت**:* *لتصوره بِصُورَة الْأَشْرَاف،**وَفِي الصِّحَاح**:* *أصل آل: أول،**وَقيل**:* *أهل،**وَلِهَذَا يُقَال فِي تصغيره**:* *أهيل**.**
..........**(9/96)**وَفِي** (**كتاب الْأَحْجَار**)* *لأبي الْعَبَّاس التيغاشي: إِن حَيَوَان الْجَوْهَر الَّذِي يتكون فِيهِ مِنْهُ الْكَبِير وَيُسمى الدّرّ، وَمِنْه الصَّغِير وَيُسمى اللُّؤْلُؤ**.* *وَهَذَا الْحَيَوَان يُسمى باليونانين**:* *أرسطورس، يَعْلُو لحم ذَلِك الْحَيَوَان صدفتان ملتصقتان بجسمه، وَالَّذِي يَلِي الصدفتين من لَحْمه أسود، وَله فَم وأذنان وشحم من داخلها إِلَى غَايَة الصدفتين، وَالْبَاقِي رغوة وزبد وَمَاء**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِن الْبَحْر الْمُحِيط يلْحق آخِره أول الْبَحْر المسلوك، وَإِن الرِّيَاح تصفق الَّذِي فِيهِ الدّرّ فِي وَقت ريح الشمَال، فَيصير لموجه رشاش فيلتقمه الصدف عِنْد ذَلِك إِلَى قَعْر الْبَحْر، فيتغرس هُنَاكَ وَيضْرب بعروق فيتشعب مثل الشّجر وَيصير نباتا بعد أَن كَانَ حَيَوَانا**وَقَالَ ابْن قدامَة**:* *وَلَا زَكَاة فِي الْمُسْتَخْرج من الْبَحْر كَاللُّؤْلُؤِ والمرجان والعنبر وَنَحْوه فِي ظَاهر قَول الْخرقِيّ، وَرُوِيَ نَحْو ذَلِك عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، وَبِه قَالَ عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَعَطَاء وَمَالك وَالثَّوْري وَابْن أبي ليلى وَالْحسن بن صَالح وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَمُحَمّد وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَأَبُو عبيد،**وَعَن أَحْمد رِوَايَة أُخْرَى**:* *أَن فِيهِ الزَّكَاة، لِأَنَّهُ خَارج من مَعْدن التبر**وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن وَكِيع عَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن إِسْمَاعِيل عَن أبي الزبير عَن جَابر قَالَ**:* *لَيْسَ فِي العنبر زَكَاة، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ غنيمَة لمن أَخذه**.**إنَّما جعَلَ النبيُّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي الرِّكازِ الخُمُسَ لَيْسَ فِي الَّذِي يُصَابُ فِي المَاءِ**هَذَا من كَلَام البُخَارِيّ، يُرِيد بِهِ الرَّد على الْحسن، وَوَجهه أَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، إِنَّمَا جعل الْخمس فِي الرِّكَاز لَا فِي الشَّيْء الَّذِي يصاب فِي المَاء،**......**(9/102)** (**العجماء**)* *أَي: الْبَهِيمَة، وَسميت العجماء لِأَنَّهَا لَا تَتَكَلَّم،**وَعَن أبي حَاتِم**:* *يُقَال لكل من لم يبين الْكَلَام من الْعَرَب والعجم وَالصغَار: أعجم ومستعجم، وَكَذَلِكَ من الطير والبهائم كلهَا،**وَالِاسْم**:* *العجمة**.* *قَوْله**: (**جَبَّار**)* *،**بِضَم الْجِيم وَتَخْفِيف الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة وَفِي آخِره رَاء**:* *وَهُوَ الهدر،**يَعْنِي**:* *لَيْسَ فِيهِ ضَمَان. وَفِي** (**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *الْجَبَّار الهدر الَّذِي لَا قَوَدَ فِيهِ وَلَا دِيَّةَ، وكل مَا أفسد وَأهْلك جَبَّار، ذكره ابْن سَيّده،**(والبئر جَبَّار) ، مَعْنَاهُ الرجل يحْفر بِئْرا بفلاة أَو بِحَيْثُ يجوز لَهُ من الْعمرَان فَيسْقط فِيهَا رجل أَو يسْتَأْجر من يحْفر لَهُ بِئْرا فِي ملكه فينهار عَلَيْهِ فَلَا شيى عَلَيْهِ، وَكَذَا الْمَعْدن إِذا اسْتَأْجر من يحفره،**وَقَالَ أهل الْيمن يَكْتُبُونَ**: النَّار، بِالْبَاء وَمَعْنَاهُ عِنْدهم أَن من استوقد نَارا يما يجوز لَهُ فتعدت إِلَى مَا لَا يجوز فَلَا شَيْء فِيهِ، وَرُوِيَ فِي حَدِيث جَابر، والجب جَبَّار، وَهَذَا يدل على أَن المُرَاد: الْبِئْر لَا النَّار، كَمَا هُوَ فِي الْكتب السِّتَّة الْمَشْهُورَة، وَورد فِي بعض طرق الحَدِيث: الرجل جَبَّار، فاستدل بِهِ من فرق فِي حَالَة كَون راكبها مَعهَا بَين أَن يضْرب بِيَدِهَا أَو يرمح برجلها، فَإِن أفسدت بِيَدِهَا ضمنه، وَإِن رمحت برجلها لَا يضمن**......**(9/**102)**وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *أجمع الْعلمَاء على أَن جِنَايَة الْبَهَائِم بِالنَّهَارِ لَا ضَمَان فِيهَا إِذا**لم يكن مَعهَا أحد، فَإِن كَانَ مَعهَا رَاكب أَو سائق أَو قَائِد، فجمهور الْعلمَاء على ضَمَان مَا أتلفت،**وَقَالَ دَاوُد وَأهل الظَّاهِر**:* *لَا ضَمَان بِكُل حَال، سَوَاء كَانَ بِرَجُل أَو بقدم لإِطْلَاق النَّص، إلاَّ أَن يحملهَا الَّذِي فَوْقهَا على ذَلِك، أَو يَقْصِدهُ فَيكون حِينَئِذٍ كالآلة، وَكَذَا إِذا تعدى فِي ربطها أَو إرسالها فِي مَوضِع لَا يجب ربطها فِيهِ. وَقَالَت الشَّافِعِيَّة بِالْإِطْلَاقِ، يَعْنِي سَوَاء كَانَ إتلافها بِيَدِهَا أَو رجلهَا أَو فمها، وَنَحْوه، فَإِنَّهُ يجب ضَمَانه فِي مَال الَّذِي هُوَ مَعهَا، سَوَاء كَانَ مَالِكهَا أَو مُسْتَأْجرًا أَو مستعيرا أَو غَاصبا أَو مودعا أَو وَكيلا أَو غَيره، إلاَّ أَن تتْلف آدَمِيًّا فَتجب دِيَته على عَاقِلَة الَّذِي مَعهَا، وَالْكَفَّارَة فِي مَاله**(9/110)**قَالَ ابْن بزيزة**:* *قَالَ قوم من سلف الْعلمَاء: إِذا أكمل الْجَنِين فِي بطن أمه مائَة وَعشْرين يَوْمًا قبل انصداع الْفجْر من لَيْلَة الْفطر وَجب إِخْرَاج زَكَاة الْفطر عَنهُ كَأَنَّهُ اعْتمد على حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود**: (**إِن خلق أحدكُم يجمع فِي بطن أمه أَرْبَعِينَ صباحا**)* *الحَدِيث**...........**(9/110)**(**من الْمُسلمين**) :* *تكلم الْعلمَاء فِيهِ، قَالَ الشَّيْخ فِي** (**الإِمَام**) :* *وَقد اشتهرت هَذِه اللَّفْظَة من رِوَايَة مَالك حَتَّى قيل: إِنَّه تفرد بهَا**.* *قَالَ أَبُو قلَابَة**:* *عبد الْملك بن مُحَمَّد لَيْسَ أحد يَقُول فِيهِ من الْمُسلمين غير مَالك،**وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ بعد تَخْرِيجه لَهُ**:* *زَاد مَالك** (**من الْمُسلمين**)* *،**وَقد رَوَاهُ غير وَاحِد عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر وَلم يَقُولُوا فِيهِ**:* *من الْمُسلمين، وتبعهما على ذَلِك القَوْل جمَاعَة**.* *قَالَ الشَّيْخ**:* *وَلَيْسَ بِصَحِيح، فقد تَابع مَالِكًا هَذِه اللَّفْظَة من الثِّقَات سَبْعَة،**وهم**:* *عمر بن نَافِع رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ فِي هَذَا الْبَاب، وَالضَّحَّاك بن عُثْمَان رَوَاهُ مُسلم عَنهُ عَن نَافِع** (**عَن ابْن عمر: فرض رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم زَكَاة الْفطر من رَمَضَان على كل نفس من الْمُسلمين**. .)* *الحَدِيث، والمعلى بن أَسد رَوَاهُ ابْن حبَان فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *عَنهُ عَن نَافِع** (**عَن ابْن عمر قَالَ: أَمر رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم زَكَاة الْفطر صَاعا من تمر أَو صَاعا من شعير عَن كل مُسلم**)* *الحَدِيث، وَعبد الله بن عمر رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم فِي** (**مُسْتَدْركه**)* *عَنهُ عَن نَافِع** (**عَن ابْن عمر: أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فرض زَكَاة الْفطر صَاعا من تمر أَو صَاعا من بر على كل حر أَو عبد ذكر أَو أُنْثَى من الْمُسلمين، وَصَححهُ**)* *، وَكثير بن فرقد رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم أَيْضا عَنهُ**وَحكى الْخطابِيّ الْإِجْمَاع فِيهِ،** وَقَالَ ابْن حزم: الْأَمر فِيهِ للْوُجُوب فَيحرم تَأْخِيرهَا عَن ذَلِك الْوَقْت.**...........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / المجلد التاسع " 
اليوم : الثلاثاء 4 /صفر /1442 هجري
الموافق : 22/ سبتمبر /2020 ميلادي 

" كتاب الحج " 
وبه نستعين 

*(2)*
*(9/117)*
*وَيُؤَيّد هَذَا مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن خُزَيْمَة من طَرِيق فُضَيْل بن غَزوَان عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم،** قَالَ: لم تكن الصَّدَقَة على عهد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَّا التَّمْر وَالزَّبِيب وَالشعِير وَلم تكن خَاصَّة وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر أَيْضا: لَا نعلم فِي الْقَمْح خَبرا ثَابتا عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يعْتَمد عَلَيْهِ، وَلم يكن الْبر بِالْمَدِينَةِ فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت إلاَّ الشَّيْء الْيَسِير مِنْهُ، فَلَمَّا كثر فِي زمن الصَّحَابَة رَأَوْا أَن نصف صَاع مِنْهُ يقوم مقَام صَاع من شعير، وهم الْأَئِمَّة، فَغير جَائِز أَن يعدل عَن قَوْلهم إلاَّ إِلَى قَول مثلهم، ثمَّ روى بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن عُثْمَان وَعلي وَأبي هُرَيْرَة وَجَابِر وَابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن الزبير وَأمه أَسمَاء بنت أبي بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، بأسانيد صَحِيحَة: أَنهم رَأَوْا أَن فِي زَكَاة الْفطر نصف صَاع من قَمح، وَقَالَ بَعضهم: لَكِن حَدِيث أبي سعيد دَال على أَنه لم يُوَافق على ذَلِك، وَكَذَلِكَ ابْن عمر، فَلَا إِجْمَاع فِي الْمَسْأَلَة، خلافًا للطحاوي.*
*قلت**: روى الطَّحَاوِيّ أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَعَن أَصْحَابه من بعده وَعَن تابعيهم من بعدهمْ فِي: أَن صَدَقَة الْفطر من الْحِنْطَة نصف صَاع، وَمِمَّا سوى الْحِنْطَة صَاع، ثمَّ قَالَ: مَا علمنَا أحدا من أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ولامن التَّابِعين روى عَنهُ خلاف ذَلِك، فَلَا يَنْبَغِي لأحد أَن يُخَالف ذَلِك، إِذْ كَانَ قد صَار إِجْمَاعًا فِي زمن أبي بكر وَعمر وَعُثْمَان وَعلي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، إِلَى زمن من ذكرنَا من التَّابِعين،* 
*ما من جعل نصف صَاع فِيهَا بدل صَاع من شعير فقد فعل ذَلِك بِالِاجْتِهَادِ  ، وَفِي حَدِيث أبي سعيد مَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ من شدَّة الإتباع والتمسك بالآثار وَترك الْعُدُول إِلَى الِاجْتِهَاد مَعَ وجود النَّص**. قلت: مَعَ وجود الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة الصَّرِيحَة أَن الصَّدَقَة من الْحِنْطَة نصف صَاع، كَيفَ يكون الِاجْتِهَاد؟ وَأَبُو سعيد هُوَ الَّذِي اجْتهد حَتَّى جعل الطَّعَام برا، مَعَ قَوْله: (كُنَّا نخرج على عهد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صَاعا من تمر أَو صَاعا من شعير. .) الحَدِيث، وَلَا نخرج غَيره، وَمَعَ مُخَالفَته الْآثَار الَّتِي فِيهَا نصف صَاع من بر، كَيفَ ترك الْعُدُول إِلَى الِاجْتِهَاد؟ وَقَوله: مَعَ وجود النَّص غير مُسلم، لِأَنَّهُ لم يكن عِنْده نَص غير صَاع من طَعَام، وَلم يكن عِنْده نَص صَرِيح على أَن الصَّدَقَة من الْبر صَاع*
*...........*
*(9/118)*
*وَذكر ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ فِي** (الْعَارِضَة) : وَفِي كتاب مُسلم: (فرض رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صَدَقَة الْفطر على النَّاس وَقَالَ: إغنوهم عَن سُؤال هَذَا الْيَوْم) ، وَقَالَ: هَذَا قوى فِي الْأَثر، وَلكنه وهم فِي عزوه لمُسلم، وَهَذَا لم يُخرجهُ مُسلم أصلا، وَإِنَّمَا أخرجه الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  . وَيسْتَحب إخْرَاجهَا يَوْم الْفطر قبل الْخُرُوج إِلَى الصَّلَاة، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن عمر وَابْن عَبَّاس وَعَطَاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَالقَاسِم وَمُسلم بن يسَار وَأبي نَضرة وَعِكْرِمَة وَالضَّحَّاك وَالْحكم بن عُيَيْنَة ومُوسَى بن وردان وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَإِسْحَاق وَأهل كوفة، وَلم يحك التِّرْمِذِيّ فِيهِ خلافًا لما أخرج هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَحكى الْخطابِيّ الْإِجْمَاع فِيهِ، فَقَالَ فِي (معالم السّنَن) : وَهُوَ قَول عَامَّة أهل الْعلم، وَنقل الِاتِّفَاق فِي اسْتِحْبَاب إخْرَاجهَا فِي الْوَقْت الْمَذْكُور. أما جَوَاز تَقْدِيمهَا عَلَيْهِ وتأخيرها عَنهُ، فَالْخِلَاف فِيهِ مَشْهُور،*
*......*
*كتاب " الحج "* 
*(9/124)*
*وَقد جمع ابْن مَنْدَه الْأَصْفَهَانِي كتابا فِيهِ أَسمَاء من أردفه سيدنَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مَعَه على الدَّابَّة فَبلغ بهم نيفا وَثَلَاثِينَ رجلا*
*........*
*(9/125)*
*وَالْجمع بَين هَذِه الرِّوَايَات مَا قَالَه شَيخنَا زين الدّين،** رَحمَه الله: إِن السُّؤَال وَقع مَرَّات: مرّة من امْرَأَة عَن أَبِيهَا، وَمرَّة من امْرَأَة عَن أمهَا، وَمرَّة عَن رجل عَن أمه، وَمرَّة من رجل عَن أَبِيه، وَمرَّة من رجل عَن أَخِيه، وَمرَّة فِي السُّؤَال عَن الشَّيْخ الْكَبِير، وَمرَّة فِي الْحَج عَن الْمَيِّت. فَإِن قلت: هَل يعلم السَّائِل عَن هَذَا رجلا كَانَ أَو امْرَأَة؟ قلت: أما الرجل فقد سمي من السَّائِلين، من ذَلِك حُصَيْن بن عَوْف، كَمَا ذكره ابْن مَاجَه وسمى مِنْهُم: أَبُو رزين لَقِيط بن عَامر، كَمَا هُوَ عِنْد أَصْحَاب السّنَن، وَأما النِّسَاء فَلم يسم مِنْهُنَّ أحد إلاَّ فِي رِوَايَة سِنَان بن عبد الله الْجُهَنِيّ أَن عمته حدثته أَنَّهَا أَتَت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَعَمَّته لم تسم، وَفِي حَدِيث النَّسَائِيّ (إِن أحد النِّسَاء، امْرَأَة سِنَان بن سَلمَة الْجُهَنِيّ، سَأَلت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن أمهَا مَاتَت) الحَدِيث. والمرأتان ذكرتا فِي الْحَج عَن الْمَيِّت لَا عَن المعضوب، وَهُوَ بِالْعينِ الْمُهْملَة وَالضَّاد الْمُعْجَمَة: الزَّمن الَّذِي لَا حراك بِهِ.*
*.......*
*(9/126)*
*وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَالْجُمْهُور**: يجوز الْحَج عَن الْمَيِّت عَن فَرْضه ونذره، سَوَاء أوصى بِهِ أَو لم يوص، وَهُوَ وَاجِب فِي تركته. وَقَالَ صَاحب (التَّوْضِيح) : وَعِنْدنَا يجوز الِاسْتِنَابَة فِي حجَّة التَّطَوُّع على أصح الْقَوْلَيْنِ، والْحَدِيث حجَّة على الْحسن بن حَيّ فِي قَوْله: إِن الْمَرْأَة لَا يجوز أَن تحج عَن الرجل، وَهُوَ حجَّة لمن أجَازه.*
*وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**: فِيهِ: جَوَاز الْحَج عَن غَيره إِذا كَانَ معضوبا، وَلم يجزه مَالك، وَهُوَ رَاوِي الحَدِيث، وَهُوَ حجَّة عَلَيْهِ.* 
*........*
*(9/127)*
*وْله**: (لَا صرورة فِي الْإِسْلَام) فقد قَالَ الْخطابِيّ: إِن الصرورة هُوَ الَّذِي أقلع عَن النِّكَاح بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ وَأعْرض عَنهُ كرهبان النَّصَارَى، وَله معنى آخر، وَهُوَ أَنه: الَّذِي لم يحجّ فَيكون مَعْنَاهُ: أَن سنة الدّين أَن لَا يبْقى من النَّاس من يَسْتَطِيع الْحَج إلاَّ ويحج، وَهَذَا لَيْسَ فِيهِ دَلِيل على أَن من لم يحجّ*
*عَن نَفسه لَا يحجّ عَن غَيره**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هَذَا مَبْنِيّ على أَن الْحَج على الْفَوْر أَو التَّرَاخِي، فَذهب الشَّافِعِي إِلَى أَنه على التَّرَاخِي، وَبِه قَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَالثَّوْري وَمُحَمّد بن الْحسن، وَهُوَ الْمَرْوِيّ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَأنس وَجَابِر وَعَطَاء وطاووس**.* *وَقَالَ مَالك وَأَبُو يُوسُف**:* *هُوَ على الْفَوْر، وَهُوَ قَول الْمُزنِيّ وَقَول جُمْهُور أَصْحَاب أبي حنيفَة، وَلَا نَص لأبي حنيفَة فِي ذَلِك**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف**:* *مذْهبه يَقْتَضِي أَنه على الْفَوْر، وَهُوَ الصَّحِيح،**ذكره الطرطوشي وَاحْتج لَهُم بِمَا رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم من حَدِيث مهْرَان بن أبي صَفْوَان عَن ابْن عَبَّاس يرفعهُ**: (**من أَرَادَ الْحَج فليعجل*
*.......*
*(9/133)*
*عبد الرَّحْمَن هُوَ ابْن أبي بكر الصّديق، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَكَانَ شَقِيق عَائِشَة، وَأمّهَا أم رُومَان بنت عَامر، وَكَانَ اسْم عبد الرَّحْمَن فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة عبد الْعُزَّى،**وَقيل**:* *عبد الْكَعْبَة،**فَسَماهُ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *عبد الرَّحْمَن، رُوِيَ لَهُ عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ثَمَانِيَة أَحَادِيث اتفقَا على ثَلَاثَة، مَاتَ بالحبشي على اثْنَي عشر ميلًا من مَكَّة، فَحمل وَدفن فِي مَكَّة فِي إمرة مُعَاوِيَة سنة ثَلَاث وَخمسين*
*.............*
*(9/134)*
*إِنْكَار الْمُهلب قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: هَذِه ثمَّ ظُهُور الْحصْر لَا وَجه لَهُ، فَإِن أَبَا دَاوُد رَوَاهُ فِي** (**سنَنه**)* *وَقَالَ: حَدثنَا عبد الله بن مُحَمَّد النُّفَيْلِي،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا عبد الْعَزِيز بن مُحَمَّد عَن زيد بن أسلم عَن أبي وَاقد اللَّيْثِيّ عَن أَبِيه،**قَالَ**:* *سَمِعت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول لأزواجه فِي حجَّة الْوَدَاع: هَذِه ثمَّ ظُهُور الْحصْر،**قَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *وَفِي الحَدِيث** (**أفضل الْجِهَاد وأجمله حج مبرور ثمَّ لُزُوم الْحصْر**) .* *وَفِي رِوَايَة أَنه قَالَ لأزواجه**: (**هَذِه ثمَّ لُزُوم الْحصْر**)* *أَي: إنكن لَا تعدن تخرجن من بيوتكن وتلزمن الْحصْر،**هِيَ**:* *جمع الْحَصِير الَّذِي يبسط فِي الْبَيْت، وتضم الصَّاد وتسكن تَخْفِيفًا**.*
*
**..............*
*(9/135)*
*حَدِيث**:* *تقاتلي عليا وَأَنت لَهُ ظالمة، فَلَيْسَ بِمَعْرُوف، وَالْمَعْرُوف أَن*
*هَذَا قَالَه للزبير بن الْعَوام، وَالله أعلم، وَسَنَد حَدِيثه ضَعِيف، وَقَالَ الْمُهلب أَيْضا،**قَوْله**: (**لَكِن أفضل الْجِهَاد حج مبرور**)*
*........*
*(9/138)*
*د على عَطاء وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالْحسن فِي زعمهم أَن لَا شَيْء على من ترك الْمِيقَات وَلم يحرم، وَهُوَ يُرِيد الْحَج وَالْعمْرَة، وَهُوَ شَاذ. وَنقل ابْن بطال عَن مَالك وَأبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ أَنه يرجع من مَكَّة إِلَى الْمِيقَات،**وَاخْتلفُوا إِذا رَجَعَ**:* *هَل عَلَيْهِ دم أم لَا؟**فَقَالَ مَالك وَالثَّوْري فِي رِوَايَة**:* *لَا يسْقط عَنهُ الدَّم بِرُجُوعِهِ إِلَيْهِ محرما، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن الْمُبَارك**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *إِن رَجَعَ إِلَيْهِ فلبى فَلَا دم عَلَيْهِ بِرُجُوعِهِ إِلَيْهِ محرما، وَإِن لم يلب فَعَلَيهِ دم. وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ فِي رِوَايَة،**وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *لَا دم عَلَيْهِ إِذا رَجَعَ إِلَى الْمِيقَات بعد إِحْرَامه على كل وَجه أَي: قبل أَن يطوف، فَإِن طَاف فالدم بَاقٍ، وَإِن رَجَعَ**.* *قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *فَإِن قلت: الْإِحْرَام بِالْعُمْرَةِ لَا يلْزم أَن يكون من الْمَذْكُورَات، بل يَصح من الْجِعِرَّانَة، وَنَحْوهَا**.* *قلت**:* *هِيَ للمكي وَأما الآفاقي فَلَا يَصح لَهُ الْإِحْرَام بهَا إلاَّ من الْمَوَاضِع الْمَذْكُورَة**.*
*..........*
*(9/140)*
*قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *والمركب الإضافي هُوَ اسْم الْمَكَان، وَقد يقْتَصر على لفظ الْمُضَاف، كَمَا فِي الحَدِيث الْمُتَقَدّم**.* *قلت**:* *النُّكْتَة فِي ذكره هُنَا بِهَذِهِ اللَّفْظَة هِيَ أَن الْمَكَان الَّذِي يُسمى الْقرن موضعان أَحدهمَا فِي هبوط،**وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُقَال لَهُ**:* *قرن الْمنَازل،**وَالْآخر فِي صعُود وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُقَال لَهُ**:* *قرن الثعالب، وَالْمَعْرُوف الأول. وَذكر فِي** (**أَخْبَار مَكَّة**)* *للفاكهي: أَن قرن الثعالب جبل مشرف على أَسْفَل منى، بَينه وَبَين مَسْجِد منى ألف وَخَمْسمِائة ذِرَاع**.* *وَقيل لَهُ**:* *قرن الثعالب لِكَثْرَة مَا كَانَ يأوي إِلَيْهِ من الثعالب، فَظهر أَن قرن الثعالب لَيْسَ من الْمَوَاقِيت، وَقد وَقع ذكره فِي حَدِيث عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، فِي إتْيَان النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الطَّائِف يَدعُوهُم إِلَى الْإِسْلَام وردهم عَلَيْهِ**.* *قَالَ**:* *فَلم استفق إلاَّ وَأَنا بقرن الثعالب ... الحَدِيث، ذكره ابْن إِسْحَاق فِي** (**السِّيرَة النَّبَوِيَّة**)* 
*............*
*(9/140)*
*قد جمع وَاحِد مَوَاقِيت الْإِحْرَام بنظم،**وَهُوَ قَوْله**:*
*(**قرنَ يلملمُ ذُو الحليفة جحفةٌ** ...* *قل**:* *ذاتُ عرقٍ كلُّها مِيقَات**)*
*(**نجدٌ تهامةُ والمدينةُ مغربٌ ... شرقٌ وَهن إِلَى الْهدى مرقات**)*
*
..............*
*(9/141)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *وَلَا يحل لأحد أَن يحرم بِالْحَجِّ أَو بِالْعُمْرَةِ قبل الْمَوَاقِيت، فَإِن أحرم أحد قبلهَا وَهُوَ يمر عَلَيْهَا فَلَا إِحْرَام لَهُ وَلَا حج، وَلَا عمْرَة لَهُ إلاَّ أَن يَنْوِي إِذا صَار فِي الْمِيقَات تَحْدِيد إِحْرَام، فَذَلِك جَائِز، وإحرامه حِينَئِذٍ تَامّ*
*وَحكى ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن أَحْمد فِي الرجل يخرج لحَاجَة وَهُوَ لَا يُرِيد الْحَج، فجاوز ذَا الحليفة ثمَّ أَرَادَ الْحَج يرجع إِلَى ذِي الحليفة فَيحرم؟ وَبِه قَالَ إِسْحَاق**.*
*............*
*(9/142)*
*وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي فِي مَنَاسِكه**: ذَات عرق أول بِلَاد تهَامَة ودونها بميلين وَنصف مَسْجِد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَهِي لبني هِلَال بن عَامر بن صعصعة، وَبهَا بركَة تعرف بقصر الوصيف، وَبهَا من الْآبَار الْكِبَار ثَلَاثَة آبار وآبار صغَار كَثِيرُونَ وبقربه قبر أبي رِغَال، وبالقرب مِنْهَا بُسْتَان مِنْهُ إِلَى مَكَّة ثَمَانِيَة عشر ميلًا.*
*..........*
*(9/144)*
*احْتج بِهِ طَاوُوس وَابْن سِيرِين وَجَابِر بن زيد على أَن أهل الْعرَاق لَا وَقت لَهُم كوقت سَائِر الْبلدَانِ، وَإِنَّمَا يهلون من الْمِيقَات الَّذِي يأْتونَ عَلَيْهِ من الْمَوَاقِيت الْمَذْكُورَة**. وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: أجمع عوام أهل الْعلم على القَوْل بِظَاهِر حَدِيث ابْن عمر، وَاخْتلفُوا فِيمَا يفعل من مر بِذَات عرق، فَثَبت أَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وقته لأهل الْعرَاق وَلَا يثبت فِيهِ شَيْء عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم. قلت: وَالصَّحِيح الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْإِثْبَات أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هُوَ الَّذِي وقته على حسب مَا علمه بِالْوَحْي من فتح الْبلدَانِ والأقطار لأمته، وَقد قَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (زويت لي الأَرْض فَأريت مشارقها وَمَغَارِبهَا) . وَقَالَ جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء من التَّابِعين وَمن بعدهمْ وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر: إِن مِيقَات أهل الْعرَاق ذَات عرق، إلاَّ أَن الشَّافِعِي اسْتحبَّ أَن يحرم الْعِرَاقِيّ من العقيق الَّذِي بحذاء ذَات عرق، وَقَالَ فِي (الْأُم) : لم يثبت عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه حد ذَات عرق، وَإِنَّمَا أجمع عَلَيْهِ النَّاس، وَهَذَا يدل على أَن مِيقَات ذَات عرق لَيْسَ مَنْصُوصا عَلَيْهِ. وَبِه قطع الْغَزالِيّ والرافعي فِي (شرح الْمسند) وَالنَّوَوِيّ فِي شرح مُسلم وَكَذَا وَقع فِي الْمُدَوَّنَة لمَالِك رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ قلت: صححت الْحَنَفِيَّة والحنابلة وَجُمْهُور الشَّافِعِيَّة والراقعي فِي (الشَّرْح الصَّغِير) وَالنَّوَوِيّ فِي (شرح الْمُهَذّب) : أَنه مَنْصُوص عَلَيْهِ، وَاحْتَجُّوا على ذَلِك بِمَا رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ:* 
*احْتج بِهِ طَاوُوس وَابْن سِيرِين وَجَابِر بن زيد على أَن أهل الْعرَاق لَا وَقت لَهُم كوقت سَائِر الْبلدَانِ، وَإِنَّمَا يهلون من الْمِيقَات الَّذِي يأْتونَ عَلَيْهِ من الْمَوَاقِيت الْمَذْكُورَة**. وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: أجمع عوام أهل الْعلم على القَوْل بِظَاهِر حَدِيث ابْن عمر، وَاخْتلفُوا فِيمَا يفعل من مر بِذَات عرق، فَثَبت أَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وقته لأهل الْعرَاق وَلَا يثبت فِيهِ شَيْء عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم. قلت: وَالصَّحِيح الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْإِثْبَات أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هُوَ الَّذِي وقته على حسب مَا علمه بِالْوَحْي من فتح الْبلدَانِ والأقطار لأمته، وَقد قَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (زويت لي الأَرْض فَأريت مشارقها وَمَغَارِبهَا) . وَقَالَ جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء من التَّابِعين وَمن بعدهمْ وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر: إِن مِيقَات أهل الْعرَاق ذَات عرق، إلاَّ أَن الشَّافِعِي اسْتحبَّ أَن يحرم الْعِرَاقِيّ من العقيق الَّذِي بحذاء ذَات عرق، وَقَالَ فِي (الْأُم) : لم يثبت عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه حد ذَات عرق، وَإِنَّمَا أجمع عَلَيْهِ النَّاس، وَهَذَا يدل على أَن مِيقَات ذَات عرق لَيْسَ مَنْصُوصا عَلَيْهِ. وَبِه قطع الْغَزالِيّ والرافعي فِي (شرح الْمسند) وَالنَّوَوِيّ فِي شرح مُسلم وَكَذَا وَقع فِي الْمُدَوَّنَة لمَالِك رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ قلت: صححت الْحَنَفِيَّة والحنابلة وَجُمْهُور الشَّافِعِيَّة والراقعي فِي (الشَّرْح الصَّغِير) وَالنَّوَوِيّ فِي (شرح الْمُهَذّب) : أَنه مَنْصُوص عَلَيْهِ، وَاحْتَجُّوا على ذَلِك بِمَا رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ:* 
*......*
*.......*
*(9/145)*
*لظَّاهِر أَنه كَانَ يُصَلِّي فِي رُجُوعه لِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أرِي فِي النّوم وَهُوَ معرس فِي هَذِه الْبَطْحَاء أَنه قيل لَهُ**: إِنَّك ببطحاء مباركة، فَلذَلِك كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يُصَلِّي فِيهَا تبركا بهَا. ويجعلها عِنْد رُجُوعه من مَكَّة مَوضِع مبيته ليبكر مِنْهَا إِلَى الْمَدِينَة ويدخلها فِي صدر النَّهَار، وتتقدم أَخْبَار القادمين على أَهْليهمْ فتتهيأ الْمَرْأَة، وَهُوَ فِي معنى كَرَاهِيَة الطروق لَيْلًا من السّفر، ثمَّ هَذِه الصَّلَاة لَيست الصَّلَاة الَّتِي تصلى وَقت الْإِحْرَام، لِأَن الَّذِي يُصَلِّي وَقت الْإِحْرَام سنة، وَهَذِه الصَّلَاة مُسْتَحبَّة. وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر: وَهَذَا عَن مَالك وَغَيره من أهل الْعلم مُسْتَحبّ مستحسن مرغب فِيهِ، وَلَيْسَ بِسنة من سنَن الْحَج وَلَا الْمَنَاسِك الَّتِي تجب بهَا على تاركها فديَة أَو دم، وَلكنه حسن عِنْد جَمِيعهم إِلَّا ابْن عمر، فَإِنَّهُ جعله سنة. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا: لَو ترك هَذِه الصَّلَاة فَاتَتْهُ الْفَضِيلَة وَلَا إِثْم عَلَيْهِ.*
*...........*
*(9/150)*
*قَالَ الْبكْرِيّ**: كَذَا يَقُول الْعِرَاقِيُّون  َ، وَمِنْهُم من يُخَفف الرَّاء ويسكن الْعين، وَكَذَا الْخلاف فِي الْحُدَيْبِيَة، وهما بَين الطَّائِف وَمَكَّة وَهِي إِلَى مَكَّة أدنى. وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير: وَهِي قريب من مَكَّة، وَهِي فِي الْحل وميقات الْإِحْرَام. وَقَالَ ياقوت: هِيَ غير الْجِعِرَّانَة الَّتِي بِأَرْض الْعرَاق. قَالَ سيف بن عمر: نزلها الْمُسلمُونَ لقِتَال الْفرس، وَقَالَ يُوسُف بن مَاهك. اعْتَمر بهَا ثَلَاثمِائَة نَبِي، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، يَعْنِي: بالجعرانة الَّتِي بِقرب مَكَّة*
*..........*
*(9/152)*
*خْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي اسْتِعْمَال الطّيب عِنْد الْإِحْرَام، واستدامته بعده، فكرهه قوم ومنعوه، مِنْهُم مَالك وَمُحَمّد بن الْحسن، ومنعهما عمر وَعُثْمَان وَابْن عمر وَعُثْمَان بن أبي الْعَاصِ وَعَطَاء وَالزهْرِيّ، وَخَالفهُم فِي ذَلِك آخَرُونَ، فَأَجَابُوهُ مِنْهُم أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ تمسكا بِحَدِيث عَائِشَة،** رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ: (طيبت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بيَدي لحرمه حِين أحرم، ولحله حِين أحل قبل أَن يطوف بِالْبَيْتِ) ، وَلمُسلم: بذريرة فِي حجَّة الْوَدَاع، وَفِي رِوَايَة للْبُخَارِيّ كَمَا سَيَأْتِي: (وطيبته بمنى قبل أَن يفِيض) .*
*وكأني أنظر إِلَى وبيص الْمسك فِي مفرق رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَهُوَ محرم**)* 
*........*
*(9/155)*
*ولَمْ تَرَ عائِشَةُ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا بالتُّبَّانِ بَأْسا لِلَّذِينَ يَرْحَلُونَ هَوْدَجَهَا*
*وَتَعْلِيق عَائِشَة،** رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا وَصله سعيد بن مَنْصُور من طَرِيق عبد الرَّحْمَن بن الْقَاسِم عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة: أَنَّهَا حجت وَمَعَهَا غلْمَان لَهَا، وَكَانُوا إِذا شدوا رَحلهَا يَبْدُو مِنْهُم الشَّيْء، فَأَمَرتهمْ أَن يتخذوا التبابين فيلبسوها وهم محرمون. وَأخرجه من وَجه آخر مُخْتَصرا بِلَفْظ: يشدون هودجها، وَفِي هَذَا رد على ابْن التِّين فِي قَوْله: أَرَادَت النِّسَاء، لِأَنَّهُنَّ يلبسن الْمخيط بِخِلَاف الرِّجَال، وَكَأن هَذَا رَأْي رَأَتْهُ عَائِشَة وإلاَّ فالأكثر على أَنه لَا فرق بَين التبَّان والسراويل فِي مَنعه للْمحرمِ. وَفِي (التَّوْضِيح) : التبَّان لبسه حرَام عندنَا كالقميص والدراعة والخف وَنَحْوهَا، فَإِن لبس شَيْئا من ذَلِك مُخْتَارًا عَامِدًا أَثم وأزاله وافتدى، سَوَاء قصر الزَّمَان أَو طَال.*
*..........*
*(9/156)*
*حْتج بِهِ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَزفر فِي أَن الْمحرم إِذا تطيب قبل إِحْرَامه بِمَا شَاءَ الطّيب مسكا كَانَ أَو غَيره، فَإِنَّهُ لَا بَأْس بِهِ، وَلَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ سَوَاء كَانَ مِمَّا يبْقى عَلَيْهِ بعد إِحْرَامه أَو لَا وَلَا يضرّهُ بَقَاؤُهُ عَلَيْهِ، وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَأَصْحَابه وَأحمد وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ، وَهُوَ قَول عَائِشَة راوية الحَدِيث، وَسعد بن أبي وَقاص وَابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن الزبير، وَابْن جَعْفَر وَأبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ، وَجَمَاعَة من التَّابِعين بالحجاز وَالْعراق، وَفِي** (شرح الْمُهَذّب) : استحبه عِنْد إِرَادَة الْإِحْرَام مُعَاوِيَة وَأم حَبِيبَة وَابْن الْمُنْذر وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر، وَنَقله ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن عُرْوَة بن الزبير عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَإِبْرَاهِيم فِي رِوَايَة، وَذكره ابْن حزم عَن الْبَراء بن عَازِب وَأنس بن مَالك وَأبي ذَر وَالْحُسَيْن بن عَليّ وَابْن الْحَنَفِيَّة وَالْأسود وَالقَاسِم وَسَالم وَهِشَام بن عُرْوَة وخارجة بن زيد وَابْن جريج. وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ، مِنْهُم عَطاء وَالزهْرِيّ وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَابْن سِيرِين وَالْحسن: لَا يجوز أَن يتطيب الْمحرم قبل إِحْرَامه بِمَا يبْقى عَلَيْهِ رَائِحَته بعد الْإِحْرَام، وَإِذا أحرم حرم عَلَيْهِ الطّيب حَتَّى يطوف بِالْبَيْتِ، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن، وَاخْتَارَهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ، وَهَذَا مَذْهَب عمر وَعُثْمَان وَابْن عمر وَعُثْمَان بن الْعَاصِ. وَقَالَ الطرطوشي: يكره الطّيب الْمُؤَنَّث كالمسك والزعفران والكافور والغالية وَالْعود وَنَحْوهَا، فَإِن تطيب وَأحرم بِهِ فَعَلَيهِ الْفِدْيَة، فَإِن أكل طَعَاما فِيهِ طيب، فَإِن كَانَت النَّار مسته فَلَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ، وَإِن لم تمسه النَّار فَفِيهِ وَجْهَان،* 
*...............*
*(9/160)*
*اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي الْموضع الَّذِي أحرم مِنْهُ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،** فَقَالَ قوم: إِنَّه أهل من مَسْجِد ذِي الحليفة. وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: لم يهل إلاَّ بعد أَن اسْتَوَت بِهِ رَاحِلَته بعد خُرُوجه من الْمَسْجِد، وروى ذَلِك أَيْضا عَن ابْن عمر وَأنس وَابْن عَبَّاس وَجَابِر، وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: بل أحرم حِين أظل على الْبَيْدَاء. قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ: وَأنكر قوم أَن يكون رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أحرم من الْبَيْدَاء، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن مُوسَى بن عقبَة عَن سَالم عَن أَبِيه قَالَ: مَا أهل إلاَّ من ذِي الحليفة، قَالُوا: وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ ذَلِك بَعْدَمَا ركب رَاحِلَته، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِمَا رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي ذِئْب عَن الزُّهْرِيّ عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر عَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَنه كَانَ يهل إِذا اسْتَوَت بِهِ رَاحِلَته قَائِمَة، وَكَانَ ابْن عمر يَفْعَله. قَالُوا: وَيَنْبَغِي أَن يكون ذَلِك بَعْدَمَا تنبعث بِهِ رَاحِلَته، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِمَا رَوَاهُ مَالك عَن المَقْبُري عَن عبيد بن جريج عَن ابْن عمر قَالَ: لم أر رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يهل حَتَّى تنبعث بِهِ رَاحِلَته قَائِمَة. انْتهى.*
*...........*
*(9/161)*
*قَالَ الْبَيْضَاوِيّ**: سُئِلَ عَمَّا يلبس فَأجَاب بِمَا لَا يلبس، ليدل بالالتزام من طَرِيق الْمَفْهُوم على مَا يجوز، وَإِنَّمَا عدل عَن الْجَواب لِأَنَّهُ أخصر وأحصر. وَقَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ: وَدَلِيله أَنه نبه بالقمص والسراويل على جَمِيع مَا فِي مَعْنَاهُمَا، وَهُوَ مَا كَانَ مخيطا أَو مَعْمُولا على قدر الْبدن أَو الْعُضْو كالجوشن والتبان وَغَيرهمَا، وَنبهَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بالعمائم والبرانس على كل سَاتِر للرأس مخيطا كَانَ أَو غَيره، حَتَّى الْعِصَابَة فَإِنَّهَا حرَام. وَنبهَ بالخفاف على كل سَاتِر للرِّجل من مداس وجورب وَغَيرهَا. وَقَالَ ابْن دَقِيق الْعِيد: يُسْتَفَاد مِنْهُ أَن الْمُعْتَبر فِي الْجَواب مَا يحصل مِنْهُ الْمَقْصُود كَيفَ كَانَ، وَلَو بتغيير أَو زِيَادَة، وَلَا يشْتَرط الْمُطَابقَة، قَوْله وَلَا تشْتَرط الْمُطَابقَة. قلت: لَيْسَ على الْإِطْلَاق، بل الأَصْل اشْتِرَاطهَا وَلَكِن ثَمَّ مَوضِع يكون الْعُدُول عَنْهَا إِلَى غَيره وَهُوَ الأهم كَمَا فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى: {يَسْأَلُونَك عَن الْأَهِلّة قل هِيَ مَوَاقِيت للنَّاس) وَنَحْو ذَلِك*
*........*
*(9/162)*
*لْكَعْبَيْنِ فِي الْإِحْرَام، وهما العظمان الناتئان عِنْد مفصل السَّاق والقدم، وَيُؤَيِّدهُ مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن جرير عَن هِشَام بن عُرْوَة عَن أَبِيه،** قَالَ: إِذا اضْطر الْمحرم إِلَى الْخُفَّيْنِ خرق ظهورهما وَترك فيهمَا قدر مَا يسْتَمْسك رِجْلَاهُ. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن وَمن تبعه من الْحَنَفِيَّة: الكعب هُنَا هُوَ الْعظم الَّذِي فِي وسط الْقدَم عِنْد معقد الشرَاك. وَقيل: إِن ذَلِك لَا يعرف عِنْد أهل اللُّغَة. قلت: الَّذِي قَالَ: لَا يعرف عِنْد أهل اللُّغَة، هُوَ ابْن بطال، وَالَّذِي قَالَه هُوَ لَا يعرف، وَكَيف وَالْإِمَام مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن إِمَام فِي اللُّغَة والعربية؟ فَمن أَرَادَ تَحْقِيق صدق هَذَا فَلْينْظر فِي مُصَنفه الَّذِي وَضعه على أوضاع يعجز عَنهُ الفحول من الْعلمَاء والأساطين من الْمُحَقِّقين، وَهُوَ الَّذِي سَمَّاهُ (الْجَامِع الْكَبِير) وَالَّذِي قَالَه هُوَ الَّذِي اخْتَارَهُ الْأَصْمَعِي، قَالَه الإِمَام فَخر الدّين*
*..........*
*(9/165)*
*حجَّة لأبي حنيفَة وصاحبيه وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأبي ثَوْر وَدَاوُد بن عَليّ وَأبي عبيد والطبري فِي قَوْلهم: يُلَبِّي الْحَاج وَلَا يقطع التَّلْبِيَة حَتَّى يَرْمِي جَمْرَة الْعقبَة، وَهُوَ الْمَنْقُول أَيْضا عَن عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح وطاووس وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وسُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ*
*فَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَبُو ثَوْر**: يقطع التَّلْبِيَة مَعَ أول حَصَاة يرميها من جَمْرَة الْعقبَة. وَقَالَ أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق وَطَائِفَة من أهل النّظر والأثر: لَا يقطعهَا حَتَّى يَرْمِي جَمْرَة الْعقبَة بأسرها، قَالُوا: وَهُوَ ظَاهر الحَدِيث أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم (لم يزل يُلَبِّي حَتَّى رمى جَمْرَة الْعقبَة) وَلم يقل: حَتَّى رمى بَعْضهَا. قلت: روى الْبَيْهَقِيّ من حَدِيث شريك عَن عَامر بن شَقِيق عَن أبي وَائِل (عَن عبد الله: رمقت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَلم يزل يُلَبِّي حَتَّى رمى جَمْرَة الْعقبَة بِأول حَصَاة) . فَإِن قلت: أخرج ابْن خُزَيْمَة فِي (صَحِيحه) : عَن الْفضل بن عَبَّاس قَالَ: (أفضت مَعَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من عَرَفَات، فَلم يزل يُلَبِّي حَتَّى رمى جَمْرَة الْعقبَة، يكبر مَعَ كل حَصَاة، ثمَّ قطع التَّلْبِيَة مَعَ آخر حَصَاة) . قلت: قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: هَذِه زِيَادَة غَرِيبَة لَيست فِي الرِّوَايَات عَن الْفضل، وَإِن كَانَ ابْن خُزَيْمَة قد اخْتَارَهَا. وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ: فِيهِ نَكَارَة.* 
*.........*
*(9/166)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**: أَجمعُوا على أَن الْمَرْأَة تلبس الْمخيط كُله والخفاف وَإِن لَهَا أَن تغطي رَأسهَا وتستر شعرهَا إلاَّ وَجههَا تسدل عَلَيْهِ الثَّوْب سدلاف خَفِيفا تستتر بِهِ عَن نظر الرِّجَال، وَلَا تخمره إلاَّ مَا رُوِيَ عَن فَاطِمَة بنت الْمُنْذر، قَالَت: كُنَّا نخمر وُجُوهنَا وَنحن مُحرمَات مَعَ أَسمَاء بنت أبي بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا. تَعْنِي: جدَّتهَا. قَالَ: وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون ذَلِك التخمير سدلاً كَمَا جَاءَ عَن عَائِشَة، قَالَت: كُنَّا مَعَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، إِذا مر بِنَا ركب سدلنا الثَّوْب على وُجُوهنَا وَنحن مُحرمَات، فَإِذا جَاوز رفعنَا. قلت: فِيمَا أخرجه الْجَمَاعَة: وَلَا تنتقب الْمَرْأَة الْمُحرمَة فِيهِ دَلِيل على أَنه يحرم على الْمَرْأَة ستر وَجههَا فِي الْإِحْرَام. وَقَالَ الْمُحب الطَّبَرِيّ: مَفْهُومه يدل على إِبَاحَة تَغْطِيَة الْوَجْه للرجل وإلاَّ لما كَانَ فِي التَّقْيِيد بِالْمَرْأَةِ فَائِدَة. قلت: قد ذهب إِلَى جَوَاز تَغْطِيَة الرجل الْمحرم وَجهه عُثْمَان بن عَفَّان وَزيد بن ثَابت ومروان*
*الحكم وَمُجاهد وطاووس، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب الشَّافِعِي وَجُمْهُور أهل الْعلم، وَذهب أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك إِلَى الْمَنْع من ذَلِك، واحتجا بِحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس فِي الْمحرم الَّذِي وقصته نَاقَته، فَقَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا تخمروا وَجهه وَلَا رَأسه، رَوَاهُ مُسلم،** وَرَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ بِلَفْظ: وكفنوه فِي ثَوْبَيْنِ خَارِجا وَجهه وَرَأسه. وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ: وَهَذَا أَمر فِيهِ خَفَاء على الْخلق وَلَيْسوا على الْحق. قَالَ: وَلَقَد رَأَيْت بعض أَصْحَابنَا من أهل الْعلم مِمَّن يتعاطى الْفِقْه والْحَدِيث يَبْنِي الْمَسْأَلَة على أَن الْوَجْه من الرَّأْس أم لَا؟ فعجبت لضلالته عَن دلَالَته ونسيانه لصنعته، وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين: لَا أَدْرِي مَا وَجه إِنْكَاره على من بنى الْمَسْأَلَة على ذَلِك، وَمَا قَالَه وَاضح فِي قَول ابْن عمر الَّذِي رَوَاهُ مَالك، وَقد جَاءَ عَن عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح التَّفْرِقَة بَين أَعلَى الْوَجْه وأسفله، فروى سعيد بن مَنْصُور فِي (سنَنه) بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَيْهِ قَالَ: يُغطي الْمحرم وَجهه مَا دون الحاجبين، وَفِي رِوَايَة لَهُ: مَا دون عَيْنَيْهِ، وَيحْتَمل أَن يُرِيد بذلك الِاحْتِيَاط لكشف الرَّأْس، وَلَكِن هَذَا أَمر زَائِد على الِاحْتِيَاط لذَلِك، وَالِاحْتِيَاط يحصل بِدُونِ ذَلِك.*
*......*
*(9/169)*
*أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ قَارنا لِأَنَّهُ جمع بَين الْعمرَة وَالْحج فِي سفرة وَاحِدَة، وَهُوَ صفة الْقُرْآن، وَأَنه أفضل من الْإِفْرَاد والتمتع،*
*.......*
*(9/170)*
*قَالَ ابْن بطال**: رفع الصَّوْت بِالتَّلْبِيَةِ مُسْتَحبّ، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَالثَّوْري وَالشَّافِعِيّ، وَاخْتلفت الرِّوَايَة عَن مَالك، فَفِي رِوَايَة ابْن الْقَاسِم: لَا ترفع الْأَصْوَات بِالتَّلْبِيَةِ إلاَّ فِي الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام وَمَسْجِد منى وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي فِي قَوْله الْقَدِيم لَا يرفع الصَّوْت بِالتَّلْبِيَةِ فِي مَسَاجِد الْجَمَاعَات إِلَّا الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام وَمَسْجِد منى وَمَسْجِد عَرَفَة. وَقَوله الْجَدِيد: اسْتِحْبَابه مُطلقًا وَفِي (التَّوْضِيح) : وَعِنْدنَا أَن التَّلْبِيَة المقترنة بِالْإِحْرَامِ لَا يجْهر بهَا، صرح بِهِ الْجُوَيْنِيّ من أَصْحَابنَا.*
*وَأَجْمعُوا أَن الْمَرْأَة لَا ترفع صَوتهَا بِالتَّلْبِيَةِ  ، وَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْهَا أَن تسمع نَفسهَا كَأَنَّهُمْ لمحوا مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن معن عَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن أبي حَبِيبَة عَن دَاوُد بن حُصَيْن عَن عِكْرِمَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس،** قَالَ: لَا ترفع الْمَرْأَة صَوتهَا بِالتَّلْبِيَةِ  ، وَمن حَدِيث أبي الجويرية عَن حَمَّاد عَن إِبْرَاهِيم مثله، وَعَن عَطاء كَذَلِك، وَمن حَدِيث عدي ابْن أبي عِيسَى عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر: لَيْسَ على النِّسَاء أَن يرفعن أصواتهن بِالتَّلْبِيَةِ  ، لَكِن يُعَارضهُ مَا رَوَاهُ بِسَنَد كَالشَّمْسِ: عَن ابْن مهْدي عَن سُفْيَان عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن الْقَاسِم عَن أَبِيه، قَالَ: خرج مُعَاوِيَة لَيْلَة النَّفر فَسمع صَوت تَلْبِيَة، فَقَالَ: من هَذَا؟ قَالُوا: عَائِشَة اعْتَمَرت من التَّنْعِيم، فَذكرت ذَلِك لعَائِشَة، فَقَالَت: لَو سَأَلَني لأخبرته*
*.........*
*(9/174)*
*فِي** (تَارِيخ مَكَّة) للأزرقي، صفة تَلْبِيَة جمَاعَة من الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام، رَوَاهُ من رِوَايَة عُثْمَان بن سَاج، قَالَ: أَخْبرنِي صَادِق أَنه بلغه أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: لقد مر بفج الروحاء سَبْعُونَ نَبيا تلبيتهم شَتَّى، مِنْهُم يُونُس بن مَتى، وَكَانَ يُونُس يَقُول: لبيْك فراج الكرب لبيْك، وَكَانَ مُوسَى صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول: لبيْك أَنا عَبدك لديك لبيْك. قَالَ: وتلبية عِيسَى، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام: أَنا عَبدك وَابْن أمتك بنت عبديك لبيْك، وروى الْحَاكِم فِي (الْمُسْتَدْرك) من رِوَايَة دَاوُد بن أبي هِنْد عَن عِكْرِمَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس: أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وقف بِعَرَفَات، فَلَمَّا قَالَ: لبيْك اللَّهُمَّ لبيْك، قَالَ إِنَّمَا الْخَيْر خير الْآخِرَة، وَقَالَ: هَذَا حَدِيث صَحِيح وَلم يخرجَاهُ،*
*..........*
*(9/173)*
*وروى الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي الْعِلَل من رِوَايَة مُحَمَّد بن سِيرِين عَن يحيى بن سِيرِين عَن أنس بن سِيرِين عَن أنس بن مَالك أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: لبيْك حجا حَقًا، تعبدا وَرقا. وَفِي هَذَا الحَدِيث نُكْتَة غَرِيبَة، وَهُوَ أَنه اجْتمع فِيهِ ثَلَاثَة أخوة يروي بَعضهم عَن بعض، وَلَا يعرف هَذَا فِي غير هَذَا الحَدِيث.*
*...........*
*(9/176)*
*مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد عَن الرّبيع بن سُلَيْمَان أَنبأَنَا مُحَمَّد بن إِدْرِيس عَن سُفْيَان عَن ابْن أبي نجيح عَن عَطاء عَن عَائِشَة أَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - قَالَ لَهَا طوافك بِالْبَيْتِ وَبَين الصَّفَا والمروة يَكْفِيك لحجك وعمرتك قَالَ ابْن حزم فصح أَنَّهَا كَانَت قارنة وَعند أَحْمد بِسَنَد جيد عَن أم سَلمَة سَمِعت رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يَقُول أهلوا يَا آل مُحَمَّد بِعُمْرَة فِي حج وَعند أبي دَاوُد من حَدِيث خيوان أَن مُعَاوِيَة قَالَ للصحابة هَل تعلمُونَ أَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - نهى أَن يقرن بَين الْحَج وَالْعمْرَة فَقَالُوا لَا وَفِي سنَن الْكَجِّي حَدثنَا سُلَيْمَان بن دَاوُد حَدثنَا يحيى بن ضريس عَن عِكْرِمَة بن عمار عَن الهرماس بن زِيَاد قَالَ سَمِعت النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - على نَاقَته قَالَ لبيْك حجَّة وَعمرَة مَعًا وَاعْلَم أَن الطَّحَاوِيّ رَحمَه الله قد أخرج فِي تَفْضِيل الْقرَان وَأَنه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - كَانَ قَارنا من عشرَة أنفس من الصَّحَابَة وهم عمر بن الْخطاب وَعبد الله بن عمر وَعلي بن أبي طَالب وَعبد الله بن عَبَّاس وَعمْرَان بن حُصَيْن وَأَبُو طَلْحَة وسراقة بن مَالك وَعَائِشَة وَأم سَلمَة زَوجي النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ**–*
*..........*
*(9/177)*
*فَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض قد أَكثر النَّاس الْكَلَام على هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث من عُلَمَائِنَا وَغَيرهم فَمن مجيد منصف وَمن مقصر متكلف*
*وَمن مطيل مكثر وَمن مقتصد مُخْتَصر وأوسعهم نفسا فِي ذَلِك أَبُو جَعْفَر الطَّحَاوِيّ الْحَنَفِيّ الْمصْرِيّ فَإِنَّهُ تكلم فِي ذَلِك عَن ألف ورقة وَتكلم فِي ذَلِك أَيْضا مَعَه أَبُو جَعْفَر الطَّبَرِيّ وبعدهم أَبُو عبد الله بن أبي صفرَة وَأَخُوهُ الْمُهلب وَالْقَاضِي أَبُو عبد الله بن المرابط وَالْقَاضِي أَبُو الْحسن بن الْقصار الْبَغْدَادِيّ والحافظ أَبُو عمر بن عبد الْبر وَغَيرهم وَأولى مَا يُقَال فِي هَذَا على مَا فحصناه من كَلَامهم واخترناه من اختياراتهم مَا هُوَ أجمع للروايات وأشبه بمساق الْأَحَادِيث أَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - أَبَاحَ للنَّاس فعل هَذِه الثَّلَاثَة أَشْيَاء لتدل على جَوَاز جَمِيعهَا إِذْ لَو أَمر بِوَاحِد لَكَانَ غَيره لَا يجزىء وَإِذا كَانَ لم يحجّ سوى هَذِه الْحجَّة فأضيف الْكل إِلَيْهِ وَأخْبر كل وَاحِد بِمَا أمره بِهِ وأباحه لَهُ وَنسبه إِلَى النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - إِمَّا لأَمره بذلك أَو لتأويله عَلَيْهِ انْتهى*
*.......*
*(9/179)*
*(ذا طوى )*
*وادٍ مَعْرُوف بِقرب مَكَّة**. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: هُوَ مَوضِع عِنْد بَاب مَكَّة بأسفلها فِي صوب طَرِيق الْعمرَة الْمُعْتَادَة وَمَسْجِد عَائِشَة، وَيعرف الْيَوْم بآبار الزاهدة، يصرف وَلَا يصرف،* 
*......*
*(9/180)*
*وَفِي** (الاستذكار) : مَا أعلم أحدا من الْمُتَقَدِّمين أوجب الِاغْتِسَال عِنْد الْإِحْرَام بِالْعُمْرَةِ أَو الْحَج إلاَّ الْحسن بن أبي الْحسن، وَقد رُوِيَ عَن عِكْرِمَة إِيجَابه كَقَوْل أهل الظَّاهِر، وَرُوِيَ عَنهُ أَن الْوضُوء يَكْفِي مِنْهُ. وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر: هُوَ سنة مُؤَكدَة عِنْد مَالك وَأَصْحَابه لَا يرخصون فِي تَركه إلاَّ من عذر، وَعَن عبد الْملك: هُوَ لَازم، إلاَّ أَنه لَيْسَ فِي تَركه نَاسِيا وَلَا عَامِدًا دم وَلَا فديَة. وَقَالَ ابْن خوازمند: هُوَ عِنْد مَالك أوكد من غسل الْجُمُعَة. وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالثَّوْري: يجْزِيه الْوضُوء، وَهُوَ قَول إِبْرَاهِيم،* 
*........*
*(9/181)*
*بت فِي** (صَحِيح مُسلم) من حَدِيث أنس أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: رأى مُوسَى قَائِما فِي قَبره يُصَلِّي. فَإِن قلت: مَا الدَّاعِي إِلَى عِبَادَتهم بعد الْمَوْت وَمَوْضِع الْعِبَادَة دَار الدُّنْيَا؟ قلت: حببت إِلَيْهِم الْعِبَادَة فهم متعبدون بِمَا يجدونه بِمَا يجدونه من دواني أنفسهم لَا بِمَا يلزمون بِهِ، وَذَلِكَ كَمَا يلهم أهل الْجَاهِلِيَّة الذّكر، وَيُؤَيِّدهُ أَن أَعمال الْآخِرَة ذكر وَدُعَاء. كَقَوْلِه تَعَالَى: {دَعوَاهُم فِيهَا سُبْحَانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ ... }* 
*............*
*(9/185)*
*وَإِمَّا حج النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَاخْتلف فِيهِ بِحَسب الْمذَاهب،** وَالْأَظْهَر قَول أَحْمد: لَا أَشك أَنه كَانَ قَارنا، والمتعة أحب إِلَيّ. فَإِن قلت: قد رُوِيَ: أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أفرد الْحَج، وَرُوِيَ: أَنه تمتّع، وَرُوِيَ: أَنه قرن، فَمَا التَّوْفِيق فِيهَا؟ قلت: قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ: طَرِيق التَّوْفِيق فِيهَا أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أحرم بِعُمْرَة فِي بَدْء أمره فَمضى فِيهَا مُتَمَتِّعا، ثمَّ أحرم بِحجَّة قبل طَوَافه وإفرادها بِالْإِحْرَامِ، فَصَارَ بهَا قَارنا. فَإِن قلت: فِيهِ إِدْخَال الْحَج على الْعمرَة فَمَا حكمه؟ قلت: قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: اتّفق الْعلمَاء على جَوَاز إِدْخَال الْحَج على الْعمرَة، وشذ بعض النَّاس فَمَنعه، وَقَالَ: لَا يدْخل بِإِحْرَام على إِحْرَام، كَمَا فِي الصَّلَاة. وَاخْتلفُوا فِي عَكسه، وَهُوَ إِدْخَال الْعمرَة على الْحَج، فجوزه أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي الْقَدِيم، وَمنعه آخَرُونَ، وَقَالُوا: هَذَا كَانَ خَاصّا بِالنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قُلْنَا: دَعْوَى الخصوصية تحْتَاج إِلَى دَلِيل.*
*
.........*
*(9/185)*
*قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ: فِيهِ دلَالَة على أَن طواف الْمُحدث لَا يجوز،** وَلَو كَانَ ذَلِك لأجل الْمَسْجِد لقَالَ: لَا يدْخل الْمَسْجِد، وَقد اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ، فَعَن أَحْمد: طواف الْمُحدث وَالْجنب لَا يَصح، وَعنهُ: يَصح. وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا: الطَّهَارَة لَيست بِشَرْط فَلَو طَاف وَعَلِيهِ نَجَاسَة أَو طَاف مُحدثا أَو جنبا صَحَّ طَوَافه، لقَوْله تَعَالَى: {وليطوفوا بِالْبَيْتِ الْعَتِيق}* 
*وَمذهب الْجُمْهُور**: أَن السَّعْي يَصح من الْمُحدث وَالْجنب وَالْحَائِض. وَعَن الْحسن: أَنه إِن كَانَ قبل التَّحَلُّل أعَاد السَّعْي، وَإِن كَانَ بعده فَلَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ.*
*

*
*
......
**( 3 )* *وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ**: قيل: إِن الْمُتْعَة الَّتِي نهى عَنْهَا عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فسخ الْحَج إِلَى الْعمرَة، وَقيل: وَنهى عمر عَن الْعمرَة فِي أشهر الْحَج، ثمَّ الْحَج من عَامَّة، وعَلى الثَّانِي: إِنَّمَا نهى عَنْهَا ترغيبا فِي الْإِفْرَاد الَّذِي هُوَ أفضل، لَا أَنه يعْتَقد بُطْلَانهَا وتحريمها. وَقَالَ عِيَاض: الظَّاهِر أَنه نهى عَن الْفَسْخ، وَلِهَذَا كَانَ يضْرب النَّاس عَلَيْهَا، كَمَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم، بِنَاء على أَن الْفَسْخ كَانَ خَاصّا بِتِلْكَ السّنة. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: وَالْمُخْتَار أَنه نهى عَن الْمُتْعَة الْمَعْرُوفَة الَّتِي هِيَ الاعتمار فِي أشهر الْحَج، ثمَّ الْحَج من عَامَّة، وَهُوَ على التَّنْزِيه للترغيب فِي الْإِفْرَاد، ثمَّ انْعَقَد الْإِجْمَاع على جَوَاز التَّمَتُّع من غير كَرَاهَة. وَقيل: عِلّة كَرَاهَة عمر الْمُتْعَة أَن يكون معرسا بِالْمَرْأَةِ ثمَّ يشرع فِي الْحَج وَرَأسه يقطر، وَذَلِكَ أَنه كَانَ من رَأْيه عدم الترفه للْحَاج بِكُل طَرِيق، فكره لَهُم قرب عَهدهم بِالنسَاء لِئَلَّا يسْتَمر الْميل إِلَى ذَلِك، بِخِلَاف من بعد عَهده مِنْهُنَّ، وَيدل على ذَلِك مَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم عَن أبي مُوسَى أَنه كَانَ يُفْتِي بِالْمُتْعَةِ، فَقَالَ رجل: رويدك بِبَعْض فتياك فَإنَّك لَا تَدْرِي مَا أحدث أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ بعد، حَتَّى لقِيه بعد فَسَأَلَهُ، فَقَالَ عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ: قد علمت أَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قد فعله وَأَصْحَابه، وَلَكِن كرهت أَن يظلوا معرسين بِهن فِي الْأَرَاك ثمَّ يروحون فِي الْحَج تقطر رؤوسهم. وَفِيه: حجَّة لأبي حنيفَة وَأحمد من أَن الْمُعْتَمِر إِذا كَانَ مَعَه الْهَدْي لَا يتَحَلَّل من عمرته حَتَّى ينْحَر هَدْيه يَوْم النَّحْر. وَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ: إِنَّه إِذا طَاف وسعى وَحلق حل من عمرته وَحل لَهُ كل شَيْء فِي الْحَال، سَوَاء كَانَ سَاق هَديا أم لَا**..........**(9/190)**{أشهر مَعْلُومَات} (الْبَقَرَة: 791) . وَهِي: شَوَّال وَذُو الْقعدَة وَعشر من ذِي الْحجَّة، وَهُوَ قَول أَكثر الْعلمَاء، وَهُوَ الْمَنْقُول عَن عَطاء وطاووس وَمُجاهد وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَالشعْبِيّ وَالْحسن وَابْن سِيرِين وَمَكْحُول وَقَتَادَة وَالضَّحَّاك وَالربيع بن أنس وَمُقَاتِل بن حَيَّان، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَأبي يُوسُف وَأبي ثَوْر، وَاخْتَارَهُ ابْن جرير، ويحكى عَن عمر، وَعلي وَابْن مَسْعُود وَعبد الله بن الزبير وَابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي الْقَدِيم: هِيَ شَوَّال وَذُو الْقعدَة وَذُو الْحجَّة بِكَمَالِهِ**قَالَ ابْن كثير فِي** (تَفْسِيره) : وَجَاء فِيهِ حَدِيث مَرْفُوع، وَلكنه مَوْضُوع رَوَاهُ الْحَافِظ ابْن مرْدَوَيْه من طَرِيق حُصَيْن بن الْمخَارِق، وَهُوَ مُتَّهم بِالْوَضْعِ عَن يُونُس بن عبيد عَن شهر بن حَوْشَب عَن أبي أُمَامَة قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (أشهر مَعْلُومَات: شَوَّال وَذُو الْقعدَة وَذُو الْحجَّة) ، وَهَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْت لَا يَصح رَفعه، وَاحْتج الْجُمْهُور بِمَا علقه البُخَارِيّ على مَا يَجِيء، قَالَ ابْن عمر: هِيَ شَوَّال وَذُو الْقعدَة وَعشر من ذِي الْحجَّة، وَرَوَاهُ ابْن جرير: حَدثنِي أَحْمد بن حَازِم بن أبي عزْرَة حَدثنَا أَبُو نعيم حَدثنَا وَرْقَاء عَن عبد الله بن دِينَار (عَن ابْن عمر: أشهر الْحَج مَعْلُومَات؟ قَالَ: شَوَّال وَذُو الْقعدَة وَعشر ذِي الْحجَّة) إِسْنَاده صَحِيح، وَرَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم أَيْضا فِي (مُسْتَدْركه)* *........**(9/194)**النُّزُول بالمحصب، فَظَاهره أَن النُّزُول فِيهِ سنة كَمَا قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة، وَهُوَ قَول إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وطاووس،** وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: كَانَ ابْن عمر يرَاهُ سنة، وَقَالَ نَافِع: حصب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَالْخُلَفَاء بعده، أخرجه مُسلم، وَزعم ابْن حبيب أَن مَالِكًا كَانَ يَأْمر بالتحصيب ويستحبه، وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي، وَقَالَ عِيَاض: هُوَ مُسْتَحبّ عِنْد جَمِيع الْعلمَاء، وَهُوَ عِنْد الْحِجَازِيِّين  َ أوكد مِنْهُ عِنْد الْكُوفِيّين، وَأَجْمعُوا أَنه لَيْسَ بِوَاجِب، وَأخرج مُسلم عَن نَافِع (عَن ابْن عمر: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأَبا بكر وَعمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، كَانُوا ينزلون بِالْأَبْطح) ، وأخرجت الْأَئِمَّة السِّتَّة عَن هِشَام بن عُرْوَة عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، قَالَت: إِنَّمَا نزل رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بالمحصب ليَكُون أسمح لِخُرُوجِهِ وَلَيْسَ بِسنة، فَمن شَاءَ نزله وَمن شَاءَ لم ينزله.**

*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الجمعة 
الموافق : 7/ صفر /1442 هجري 
الموافق : 25/سبتمبر /2020 ميلادي 

" تابع / كتاب الحج " من عمدة القاري للعيني رحمه الله . 

*(4 )*
*( عقرى حلقى )*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**: وعَلى الْأَقْوَال كلهَا هِيَ كلمة اتسعت فِيهَا الْعَرَب فَصَارَت تلفظها وَلَا تُرِيدُ بهَا حَقِيقَة مَعْنَاهَا الَّتِي وضعت لَهُ: كتربت يَدَاهُ، وقاتله الله. قَالَ: إِن الْمُحدثين يَرْوُونَهُ بِالْألف الَّتِي هِيَ ألف التَّأْنِيث، ويكتبونه بِالْيَاءِ، وَلَا ينونونه. وَقيل: مَعْنَاهُ مشؤمة مؤذية. وَقَالَ الْأَصْمَعِي: يُقَال ذَلِك لأمر يعجب مِنْهُ، وَيُقَال: إمرأة حالق إِذا حلقت قَومهَا بشؤمها. وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ: يُرِيد: أَنْت طَوِيلَة اللِّسَان لما كَلمته بِمَا يكره، وَهُوَ مَأْخُوذ من الْحلق الَّذِي يخرج مِنْهُ الْكَلَام.*
*.........*
*(9/199)*
*(ويجعلون الْمحرم صفرا) أَي: يجْعَلُونَ الصفر من الْأَشْهر الْحرم، وَلَا يجْعَلُونَ الْمحرم مِنْهَا. قَوْله: (صفر) قَالَ بَعضهم: كَذَا هُوَ فِي جَمِيع الْأُصُول من الصَّحِيحَيْنِ، وَقَالَ صَاحب (التَّلْوِيح) قَوْله: (صفرا) هُوَ الصَّحِيح لِأَنَّهُ مَصْرُوف بِلَا خلاف، وَوَقع فِي مُسلم، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى: صفر بِغَيْر ألف. قلت: هَذَا يرد مَا قَالَه بَعضهم، وَقَالَ صَاحب (التَّوْضِيح) : قَوْله: صفر، كَذَا هُوَ بِغَيْر ألف فِي أصل الدمياطي، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى. وَفِي مُسلم: الصَّوَاب صفرا بِالْألف. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَن يكْتب بِالْألف، وَلَكِن على تَقْدِير حذفهَا لَا بُد من قِرَاءَته مَنْصُوبًا لِأَنَّهُ منصرف. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: اللُّغَة الربيعية أَنهم يَكْتُبُونَ الْمَنْصُوب بِلَا ألف. وَقَالَ: وتقرأ هَذِه الْأَلْفَاظ كلهَا سَاكِنة الآخر مَوْقُوفا عَلَيْهَا، لِأَن مُرَادهم السجع. وَفِي (الْمُحكم) وَكَانَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَة لَا يصرفهُ، فَقيل لَهُ: لِمَ لم تصرفْهُ؟ لِأَن النَّحْوِيين قد أَجمعُوا على صرفه وَقَالُوا لَا يمْنَع الْحَرْف من الصّرْف إلاَّ العلتان فَأخْبرنَا بالعلتين فِيهِ؟ فَقَالَ: نعم، العلتان الْمعرفَة والساعة. وَقَالَ: أَبُو عمر الْمُطَرز، يرى أَن الْأَزْمِنَة كلهَا سَاعَات، والساعات مُؤَنّثَة، وَقَالَ عِيَاض: قيل صفر دَاء يكون فِي الْبَطن كالحيات إِذا اشْتَدَّ جوع الْإِنْسَان عضه، وَقَالَ رؤبة: هِيَ حَيَّة تلتوي فِي الْبَطن، وَهِي أعدى من الجرب عِنْد الْعَرَب قلت: هَذَا الْمَعْنى فِي قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا صفر، وَهَهُنَا غير مُنَاسِب، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: قَالَت الْعلمَاء: المُرَاد الْإِخْبَار عَن النسيء الَّذِي كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَهُ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، فَكَانُوا يسمون الْمحرم صفرا، ويحلونه، ويؤخرون تَحْرِيم الْمحرم إِلَى نفس صفر، لِئَلَّا يتوالى عَلَيْهِم ثَلَاثَة أشهر مُحرمَة، فيضيق عَلَيْهِم فِيهَا مَا اعتادوه من الْمُقَاتلَة والغارة والنهب، فضللهم الله فِي ذَلِك فَقَالَ: {إِنَّمَا النسيء زِيَادَة فِي الْكفْر يضل بِهِ الَّذين كفرُوا} (التَّوْبَة: 73) . وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  ، النسيء، هُوَ تَأْخِير حُرْمَة الشَّهْر إِلَى شهر آخر وَرُبمَا زادوا فِي عدد الشَّهْر فيجعلونها ثَلَاثَة عشر أَو أَرْبَعَة عشر ليتسع لَهُم الْوَقْت، وَقَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ: إِن الْعَرَب كَانُوا يؤخرون الْمحرم إِلَى صفر، وَهُوَ النسيء الْمَذْكُور فِي الْقُرْآن، قَالَ تَعَالَى: {إِنَّمَا النسيء زِيَادَة فِي الْكفْر} (التَّوْبَة: 73) . وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيّ: أول من نسأ القلمّس واسْمه: حُذَيْفَة*
*ابْن عبيد الْكِنَانِي، ثمَّ ابْنه عباد، ثمَّ ابْنه قلع بن عباد، ثمَّ أُميَّة بن قلع، ثمَّ عَوْف بن أُميَّة، ثمَّ جُنَادَة بن أُميَّة وَعَلِيهِ قَامَ الْإِسْلَام**.* *وَقيل**:* *أول من نسأ نعيم بن ثَعْلَبَة، ثمَّ جُنَادَة، وَهُوَ الَّذِي أدْركهُ سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *وَقيل**:* *مَالك بن كنَانَة،**وَقيل**:* *عَمْرو بن طَيء**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن دُرَيْد**:* *الصفران شَهْرَان من السّنة سمي أَحدهمَا فِي الْإِسْلَام: الْمحرم، وَفِي** (**الْمُحكم**) :* *قَالَ بَعضهم: سمي صفرا لأَنهم كَانُوا يمتارون الطَّعَام فِيهِ من الْمَوَاضِع،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *سمي بذلك لإصفار مَكَّة من أَهلهَا إِذا سافروا،**وروى عَن رؤبة أَنه قَالَ**:* *سموا الشَّهْر صفرا لأَنهم كَانُوا يغزون فِيهِ الْقَبَائِل فيتركون من لقوا صفرا من الْمَتَاع، وَذَلِكَ إِذا كَانَ صفر بعدالمحرم،*
*........*
*(9/202)*
*فَأمرنِي ابْن عَبَّاس بالتمتع، وَكَانَت هَذِه الْقَضِيَّة فِي زمن عبد الله بن الزبير، وَكَانَ ينْهَى عَن التَّمَتُّع كَمَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم من حَدِيث ابْن الزبير عَنهُ، وَعَن جَابر،**وَنقل ابْن أبي حَاتِم عَن ابْن الزبير**:* *أَنه كَانَ لَا يرى التَّمَتُّع إلاَّ للمحصر، وَوَافَقَهُ عَلْقَمَة وَإِبْرَاهِيم،**وَقَالَ الْجُمْهُور**:* *لَا اخْتِصَاص بذلك للمحصر*
*......*
*(9/203)*
*حَدِيث جَابر بن عبد الله الَّذِي رَوَاهُ مطولا جدا،**وَلأبي بكر إِبْرَاهِيم بن الْمُنْذر عَلَيْهِ كتاب سَمَّاهُ**: (**التَّخْيِير**)* *استنبط مِنْهُ مائَة نوع ونيفا وَخمسين نوعا من وُجُوه الْعلم، وَالْبُخَارِيّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، ذكر جلّ حَدِيث جَابر الَّذِي انْفَرد بِهِ مُسلم، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى، فِي مَوَاضِع مُتَفَرِّقَة**.* 
*.......*
*(9/209)*
*قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ الله كانَ يُقالُ هُوَ مُسَدَّدٌ كاسْمِهِ قالَ أبُو عَبْدِ الله سَمِعْتُ يَحْيَى بنَ مَعِينٍ يقولُ سَمعْتُ يَحْيى بنَ سَعِيدٍ يقُولُ لَوْ أنَّ مُسَدَّدا أتيْتُهُ فِي بَيْتِهِ فحَدَّثْتُهُ لاَسْتَحَقَّ ذالِكَ ومَا أبَالِي كُتُبِي كانَتُ عِنْدِي أوْ عِنْدَ مُسَدَّدٍ*
*أَبُو عبد الله هُوَ البُخَارِيّ نَفسه،**وَأَشَارَ بِكَلَامِهِ هَذَا إِلَى الْمُبَالغَة فِي تَوْثِيق مُسَدّد بن مسرهد حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *هُوَ مُسَدّد أَي: مُحكم من التسديد، وَهُوَ الإحكام، وَمِنْه السداد وَهُوَ الْقَصْد فِي الْأَمر وَالْعدْل فِيهِ، والسداد الاسْتقَامَة أَيْضا، وَمِنْه المسدد، وَهُوَ لَازم الطَّرِيق المستقيمة، واشتقاق السد أَيْضا مِنْهُ لِأَنَّهُ الْبناء الْمُحكم الْقوي، وَلم يكتف بتوثيقه إِيَّاه بِنَفسِهِ حَتَّى نقل عَن يحيى بن معِين*
*الإِمَام فِي بَاب الْجرْح وَالتَّعْدِيل حَيْثُ نقل عَن يحيى بن سعيد الْقطَّان،**إِنَّه قَالَ**:* *لَو أَن مُسَددًا ... إِلَى آخِره، وَهَذَا مِنْهُ غَايَة فِي التَّعْدِيل وَنِهَايَة فِي التوثيق**.*
*..........*
*(9/211)*
*وَلَكنهُمْ اخْتلفُوا فِي أول من بنى الْكَعْبَة،**فَقيل**:* *أول من بناها آدم، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام،**ذكره ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *وَقيل: أول من بناها شِيث. عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، وَكَانَت قبل أَن يبنيها خيمة من ياقوتة حَمْرَاء يطوف بهَا آدم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ويأنس بهَا، لِأَنَّهَا أنزلت إِلَيْهِ من الْجنَّة**.* *وَقيل**:* *أول من بناها الْمَلَائِكَة،**وَذَلِكَ لما قَالُوا**: {**أَتجْعَلُ فِيهَا من يفْسد فِيهَا**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 03**) .* *الْآيَة، خَافُوا وطافوا بالعرش سبعا يسترضون الله ويتضرعون إِلَيْهِ، فَأَمرهمْ الله تَعَالَى أَن يبنوا الْبَيْت الْمَعْمُور فِي السَّمَاء السَّابِعَة، وَأَن يجْعَلُوا طوافهم لَهُ لكَونه أَهْون من طواف الْعَرْش ثمَّ أَمرهم أَن يبنوا فِي كل سَمَاء بَيْتا، وَفِي كل أَرض بَيْتا**.* *قَالَ مُجَاهِد**:* *هِيَ أَرْبَعَة عشر بَيْتا. وَرُوِيَ أَن الْمَلَائِكَة حِين أسست الْكَعْبَة انشقت الأَرْض إِلَى مُنْتَهَاهَا، وقذفت مِنْهَا حِجَارَة أَمْثَال الْإِبِل، فَتلك الْقَوَاعِد من الْبَيْت الَّتِي وضع عَلَيْهَا إِبْرَاهِيم وَإِسْمَاعِيل، عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، الْبَيْت، فَلَمَّا جَاءَ الطوفان رفعت وأودع الْحجر الْأسود أَبَا قبيس،**وروى عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن ابْن جريج عَن عَطاء وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب**:* *أَن آدم بناه من خَمْسَة أجبل: من حراء وطور سيناء، وطور زيتا وجبل لبنان والجودي، وَهَذَا غَرِيب،*
*..*
*(9/219)*
*وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن إِسْحَاق فِي** (**السِّيرَة**) :* *وَلما بلغ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خمْسا وَثَلَاثِينَ أَجمعت قُرَيْش لبنيان الْكَعْبَة، وَكَانُوا يهمون لذَلِك ليسقفوها ويهابون هدمها، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَت رضما فَوق الْقَامَة، فأرادوا رَفعهَا وتسقيفها، وَذَلِكَ أَن نَفرا سرقوا كنز الْكَعْبَة، وَإِنَّمَا يكون فِي بِئْر فِي جَوف الْكَعْبَة، وَكَانَ الَّذِي وجد عِنْده الْكَنْز دويك مولى بني مليح بن عَمْرو من خُزَاعَة، فَقطعت قُرَيْش يَده، وَيَزْعُم النَّاس أَن الَّذين سَرقُوهُ وضعوه عِنْد دويك، وَكَانَ الْبَحْر قد رمى بسفينة إِلَى جدة لرجل من تجار الرّوم فتحطمت فَأخذُوا خشبها فأعدوه لتسقيفها، وَكَانَ بِمَكَّة رجل قبْطِي نجار فتهيأ لَهُم، فِي أنفسهم بعض مَا يصلحها، وَكَانَت حَيَّة تخرج من بِئْر الْكَعْبَة الَّتِي كَانَت تطرح فِيهَا مَا يهدى لَهَا كل يَوْم، فتشرف على جِدَار الْكَعْبَة، وَكَانَت مِمَّا يهابون ذَلِك أَنه كَانَ لَا يدنو مِنْهَا أحد إلاَّ أخزلت، وكشطت وَفتحت فاها، وَكَانُوا يهابونها، فَبَيْنَمَا هِيَ يَوْم تشرف على جِدَار الْكَعْبَة، كَمَا كَانَت تصنع بعث الله إِلَيْهَا طائرا، فاختطفها،**فَذهب بهَا فَقَالَت قُرَيْش**:* *إِنَّا لنَرْجُو أَن يكون الله تَعَالَى، رَضِي مَا أردنَا، عندنَا عَامل رَفِيق، وَعِنْدنَا خشب، وكفانا الله الْحَيَّة، ثمَّ اجْتمعت الْقَبَائِل من قُرَيْش فَجمعُوا الْحِجَارَة لبنائها، كل قَبيلَة على حِدة، ثمَّ بنوها حَتَّى بلغ الْبُنيان مَوضِع الرُّكْن،**يَعْنِي**:* *الْحجر الْأسود، فاختصموا فِيهِ، كل قَبيلَة تُرِيدُ أَن ترفعه إِلَى مَوْضِعه دون الْأُخْرَى، فآخر الْأَمر إِن أَبَا أُميَّة بن الْمُغيرَة بن عبد الله بن عمرَان بن مَخْزُوم كَانَ عامئذ أسن قُرَيْش كلهم،*
*......*
*(9/218)*
*وَأخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد عَن القعْنبِي، وَرَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ عَن إِسْحَاق بن إِبْرَاهِيم، كِلَاهُمَا عَن عبد الْعَزِيز بن مُحَمَّد وَهُوَ الدَّرَاورْدِي، وَقد رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من رِوَايَة سعيد بن جُبَير** (**أَن عَائِشَة قَالَت: يَا رَسُول الله، كل نِسَائِك دخل الْكَعْبَة غَيْرِي؟**قَالَ**:* *فانطلقي إِلَى قرابتك شيبَة يفتح لَك الْكَعْبَة، فَأَتَتْهُ،**فَأتى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَالَ**:* *وَالله مَا فتحت بلَيْل قطّ فِي جَاهِلِيَّة وَلَا إِسْلَام، وَإِن أَمرتنِي أَن أفتحها فتحتها**.* *قَالَ**:* *لَا،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *إِن قَوْمك قصرت بهم النَّفَقَة فقصروا فِي الْبُنيان، وَإِن الْحجر من الْبَيْت فاذهبي فَصلي فِيهِ**) .* *وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى،**فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث**:* *أَن الْحجر كُله من الْبَيْت، وَهُوَ ظَاهر نَص الشَّافِعِي فِي** (**الْمُخْتَصر**) .* *وَمُقْتَضى كَلَام جمَاعَة من أَصْحَابه كَمَا قَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *إِنَّه الصَّحِيح، وَعَلِيهِ نَص الشَّافِعِي، وَبِه قطع جَمَاهِير أَصْحَابنَا،**قَالَ**:* *وَهَذَا هُوَ الصَّوَاب، وَكَذَا رَجحه ابْن الصّلاح قبله،**وَقَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ**:* *الصَّحِيح أَن لَيْسَ كُله من الْبَيْت، بل الَّذِي هُوَ من الْبَيْت قدر سِتَّة أَذْرع مُتَّصِل بِالْبَيْتِ، وَبِه قَالَ الشَّيْخ أَبُو مُحَمَّد الْجُوَيْنِيّ وَابْنه إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ وَالْغَزالِيّ وَالْبَغوِيّ، وَالدَّلِيل عَلَيْهِ مَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *من حَدِيث عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا،**قَالَت**:* *قَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَوْلَا أَن قَوْمك حَدِيث عهد بشركٍ لهدمت الْكَعْبَة وألزقتها بِالْأَرْضِ،**د ولجعلت لَهَا بَابَيْنِ**:* *بَابا شرقيا وبابا غربيا، وزدت فِيهَا سِتَّة أَذْرع من الْحجر فَإِن قُريْشًا اقتصرتها حِين بنت الْكَعْبَة**) .*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*(9/219)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الصّلاح اضْطَرَبَتْ الرِّوَايَات، فِيهِ، فَفِي رِوَايَة فِي** (**الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**) :* *الْحجر من الْبَيْت، وَرُوِيَ سِتَّة أَذْرع أَو نَحْوهَا، وَرُوِيَ خَمْسَة أَذْرع،*
*وَرُوِيَ قَرِيبا من سبع**.* *قَالَ ابْن الصّلاح**:* *وَإِذا اضْطَرَبَتْ الروايت تعين الْأَخْذ بأكثرها ليسقط الْفَرْض بِيَقِين**.*
*وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *بعد أَن ذكر حَدِيث التِّرْمِذِيّ الَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ،**وَبعد أَن قَالَ**:* *وَنَحْوه لأبي دَاوُد من طَرِيق صَفِيَّة بنت شيبَة عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، وَلأبي عوَانَة من طَرِيق قَتَادَة عَن عُرْوَة عَن عَائِشَة وَلأَحْمَد من طَرِيق سعيد بن جُبَير عَن عَائِشَة،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**:* *هَذِه الرِّوَايَات كلهَا مُطلقَة، وَقد جَاءَت رِوَايَات أصح مِنْهَا مُقَيّدَة. لمُسلم من طَرِيق أبي قزعة عَن الْحَارِث بن عبد الله عَن عَائِشَة،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**:* *فِي حَدِيث الْبَاب: حَتَّى أَزِيد فِيهِ من الْحجر،**وَله من وَجه آخر عَن الْحَارِث عَنْهَا**: (**فَإِن بدا لقَوْمك أَن يبنوه بعدِي فهلمي لأريك مَا تَرَكُوهُ مِنْهُ، فأراها قَرِيبا من سَبْعَة أَذْرع**)* *، ثمَّ ذكر الرِّوَايَات المضطربة فِيهِ الَّتِي ذَكرنَاهَا عَن قريب،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَهَذِه الرِّوَايَات كلهَا تَجْتَمِع على أَنَّهَا فَوق السِّتَّة وَدون السَّبْعَة انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *قَوْله: وَقد جَاءَت رِوَايَات أصح مِنْهَا، غير مُسلم، لِأَن حَدِيث الْبَاب يدل على أَن الْحجر كُله من الْبَيْت،**وأصرح مِنْهُ حَدِيث التِّرْمِذِيّ الَّذِي لَفظه**: (**إِن الْحجر من الْبَيْت**)* *، فَكل ذَلِك صَحِيح، وترجيح رِوَايَة الْحَارِث عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، على رِوَايَة الْأسود بن يزِيد عَنْهَا بالأصحية لَا دَلِيل عَلَيْهِ، ثمَّ تكلّف فِي الْجمع بَين هَذِه الرِّوَايَات بِالْكَسْرِ والجبر. فَالْأَوْجه والأصوب فِيهِ مَا قَالَه ابْن الصّلاح، وَهُوَ الَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ آنِفا. ثمَّ إِن ثَبت أَن الْحجر كُله أَو بعضه من الْبَيْت فَلَا تصح صَلَاة كل مُسْتَقْبل شَيْئا مِنْهُ، وَهُوَ غير مُسْتَقْبل لشَيْء من الْكَعْبَة، وَذَلِكَ لِأَن الْأَحَادِيث فِي هَذَا آحَاد، إِنَّمَا تفِيد الظَّن، وَقد أمرنَا باستقبال الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام يَقِينا على مَا هُوَ مَعْرُوف فِي التَّفْصِيل بَين الْحَاضِر والبعيد، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْمَذْهَب عِنْد الْحَنَفِيَّة والمالكية، وَهُوَ الَّذِي صَححهُ الرَّافِعِيّ وَالنَّوَوِيّ أَنه لَا يَصح اسْتِقْبَال شَيْء من الْحجر فِي الصَّلَاة مَعَ عدم اسْتِقْبَال شَيْء من الْكَعْبَة**.*
*.........*
*(9/222)*
*رَوَاهُ مُجَاهِد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، وَعنهُ أَن جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، أرى إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، مَوضِع أنصاب الْحرم، فنصبها ثمَّ جددها إِسْمَاعِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، ثمَّ جددها قصي بن كلاب، ثمَّ جددها سيدنَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَلَمَّا ولي عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، بعث أَرْبَعَة من قُرَيْش فنصبوا أنصاب الْحرم. وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي** (**المنتظم**) :* *وَأما حُدُود الْحرم: فَأول من وَضعهَا إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَكَانَ جِبْرِيل يرِيه، ثمَّ لم يجدد حَتَّى كَانَ قصي فجددها، ثمَّ قلعتها قُرَيْش فِي زمَان نَبينَا صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فجَاء جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**فَقَالَ**:* *إِنَّهُم سيعيدونها،**فَرَأى رجال مِنْهُم فِي الْمَنَام قَائِلا يَقُول**:* *حرم أكْرمكُم الله بِهِ نزعتم أنصابه؟ الْآن تختطفكم الْعَرَب، فأعادوها**.* *فَقَالَ جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام**:* *قد أعادوها**.* *فَقَالَ**:* *قد أَصَابُوا**.* *قَالَ**:* *مَا وضعُوا مِنْهَا نصبا إلاَّ بيد ملك، ثمَّ بعث رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَام الْفَتْح تَمِيم بن أَسد فجددها، ثمَّ جددها عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، ثمَّ جددها مُعَاوِيَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، ثمَّ جددها عبد الْملك بن مَرْوَان**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *مَا السَّبَب فِي بعد بعض الْحُدُود وَقرب بَعْضهَا مِنْهُ؟**قلت**:* *إِن الله عز وَجل، لما أهبط على آدم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، بَيْتا من ياقوتة، أَضَاء لَهُ مَا بَين الْمشرق وَالْمغْرب، فنفرت الْجِنّ وَالشَّيَاطِين، وَأَقْبلُوا ينظرُونَ، فَجَاءَت مَلَائِكَة فوقفوا مَكَان الْحرم إِلَى مَوضِع انْتِهَاء نوره، وَكَانَ آدم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، يطوف بِهِ ويأنس بِهِ**.*
*............*
*(9/224)*
*قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *حكم اللّقطَة فِي سَائِر الْبِلَاد وَاحِد،**وَعند الشَّافِعِي**:* *أَن لقطَة مَكَّة بِخِلَاف غَيرهَا من الْبِلَاد، وَأَنَّهَا لَا تحل إلاَّ لمن يعرفهَا،**وَمذهب الْحَنَفِيَّة كمذهب مَالك لعُمُوم قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إعرف عفاصها ووكاءها ثمَّ عرفهَا سنة**)* *، من غير فصل*
*...........*
*(9/229)*
*قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *معنى تقاسمهم على الْكفْر تحالفهم على إِخْرَاج النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَبني هَاشم وَالْمطلب من مَكَّة إِلَى هَذَا الشّعب، وَهُوَ خيف بني كنَانَة، وَكَتَبُوا بَينهم الصَّحِيفَة الْمَشْهُورَة فِيهَا أَنْوَاع من الْبَاطِل، فَأرْسل الله عَلَيْهَا الأرضة فَأكلت مَا فِيهَا من الْكفْر وَتركت مَا فِيهَا من ذكر الله تَعَالَى، فَأخْبر جِبْرِيل النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بذلك فَأخْبر بِهِ عَمه أَبَا طَالب، فَأخْبرهُم عَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بذلك فوجدوه كَمَا قَالَه، والقصة مَشْهُورَة،*
*وَكَانَت هَذِه الْقِصَّة فِيمَا ذكر فِي** (**الطَّبَقَات**) :* *لما بلغ قُريْشًا فعل النَّجَاشِيّ بِجَعْفَر وَأَصْحَابه، وإكرامه لَهُم، كبر ذَلِك عَلَيْهِم جدا وغضبوا وَأَجْمعُوا على قتل سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَكَتَبُوا كتابا على بني هَاشم أَن لَا يناكحوهم وَلَا يبايعوهم وَلَا يخالطوهم، وَكَانَ الَّذِي كتب الصَّحِيفَة مَنْصُور بن عِكْرِمَة الْعَبدَرِي فشُلَّت يَده، وَفِي الْأَنْسَاب للزبير بن أبي بكر،**اسْمه**:* *بغيض بن عَامر بن هَاشم بن عبد منَاف بن عبد الدَّار،**وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيّ**:* *هُوَ*
*مَنْصُور بن عَامر بن هَاشم أَخُو عِكْرِمَة بن عَامر بن هَاشم، ثمَّ ذكر فِي** (**الطَّبَقَات**) :* *وعلقوا الصَّحِيفَة فِي جَوف الْكَعْبَة،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *بل كَانَت عِنْد أم الْجلاس بنت مخربة الحنظلية، خَالَة أبي جهل، وحصروا بني هَاشم فِي شعب أبي طَالب لَيْلَة هِلَال الْمحرم سنة سبع من حِين النُّبُوَّة، وانحاز بَنو الْمطلب بن عبد منَاف إِلَى أبي طَالب فِي شُعْبَة، وَخرج أَبُو لَهب إِلَى قُرَيْش فظاهرهم على بني هَاشم وَبني الْمطلب، وَقَطعُوا عَنْهُم الْميرَة والمارة، فَكَانُوا لَا يخرجُون إلاَّ من موسم إِلَى موسم حَتَّى بَلغهُمْ الْجهد، فأقاموا فِيهِ ثَلَاث سِنِين، ثمَّ أطلع الله رَسُوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على أَمر صحيفتهم وَأَن الأرضة أكلت مَا كَانَ فِيهَا من جور وظلم. وَبَقِي مَا كَانَ فِيهَا من ذكر الله، عز وَجل،**وَفِي لفظ**: (**ختموا على الْكتاب ثَلَاثَة خَوَاتِيم**)* *فَذكر ذَلِك النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لأبي طَالب،**فَقَالَ أَبُو طَالب لكفار قُرَيْش**:* *إِن ابْن أخي أَخْبرنِي، وَلم يكذبنِي قطّ، أَن الله تَعَالَى قد سلط على صحيفتكم الأرضة فلحست مَا كَانَ فِيهَا من جور وظلم وَبَقِي فِيهَا كل مَا ذكر بِهِ الله تَعَالَى، فَإِن كَانَ ابْن أخي صَادِقا نزعتم عَن سوء رَأْيكُمْ، وَإِن كَانَ كَاذِبًا دَفعته إِلَيْكُم فقتلتموه أَو استحييتموه**.* *قَالُوا**:* *قد أنصفتنا، فَإِذا هِيَ كَمَا قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَسقط فِي أَيْديهم ونكسوا على رؤوسهم،**فَقَالَ أَبُو طَالب**:* *علام نحبس ونحصر، وَقد بَان الْأَمر؟ فتلاوم رجال من قُرَيْش على مَا صَنَعُوا ببني هَاشم، مِنْهُم مطعم بن عدي وعدي بن قيس وَزَمعَة بن الْأسود وَأَبُو البحتري بن هَاشم وَزُهَيْر بن أبي أُميَّة، ولبسوا السِّلَاح ثمَّ خَرجُوا إِلَى بني هَاشم وَبني الْمطلب فأمروهم بِالْخرُوجِ إِلَى مساكنهم، فَفَعَلُوا، فَلَمَّا رَأَتْ قُرَيْش ذَلِك سقط فِي أَيْديهم وَعرفُوا أَن لن يسلموهم، وَكَانَ خُرُوجهمْ من الشّعب فِي السّنة الْعَاشِرَة**.*
*
........*
*(9/232)*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة الدينَوَرِي**:* *كَانَ أَوْلَاد حام سَبْعَة أخوة كأولاد سَام: السَّنَد والهند والزنج والقبط والحبشة والنوبة وكنعان، فَأخذُوا مَا بَين الْجنُوب وَالدبور وَالصبَا**.* *وروى سُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**لَا خير فِي الْحَبَش، إِن جَاعُوا سرقوا، وَإِن شَبِعُوا زنوا، وَإِن فيهم حسنتين إطْعَام الطَّعَام وإلباس يَوْم الْبَأْس**) .* *وَقَالَ ابْن هِشَام فِي** (**التيجان**) :* *أول من جرى لِسَان الْحَبَشَة على لِسَانه سحلب بن أداد بن ناهس بن سرعَان بن حام بن نوح، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، ثمَّ تولدت من هَذَا اللِّسَان ألسن استخرجت مِنْهُ، وَهَذَا هُوَ الأَصْل*
*......*
*(9/234)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *إِن قيل مَا السِّرّ فِي حراسة الْكَعْبَة من الْفِيل وَلم تحرس فِي الْإِسْلَام مِمَّا صنع بهَا الْحجَّاج والقرامطة وَذُو السويقتين؟**فَالْجَوَاب**:* *إِن حبس الْفِيل كَانَ من أَعْلَام النُّبُوَّة لسيدنا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَدَلَائِل رسَالَته لتأكيد الْحجَّة عَلَيْهِم بالأدلة الَّتِي شوهدت بالبصر قبل الْأَدِلَّة الَّتِي ترى بالبصائر، وَكَانَ حكم الْحَبْس أَيْضا دلَالَة على وجود النَّاصِر*
*.........*
*(9/234)*
*وَذكر الْمَاوَرْدِيّ**:* *أَن أول من كساها الديباج خَالِد بن جَعْفَر بن كلاب أَحْمد لطيمة يحل الْبر، وَوجد فِيهَا إنماطا فعلقها على الْكَعْبَة،**وَذكر الْحَافِظ**:* *أَن أول من علقها عبد الله بن الزبير وَفِي كتاب ابْن إِسْحَاق: أول من حلاها عبد الْمطلب بن عبد منَاف لما حفرهَا بالفزالين اللَّذين وجدهما من ذهب فِيهَا. وَعَن لَيْث بن أبي سليم،**قَالَ**:* *كَانَت كسْوَة الْكَعْبَة على عهد رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، الانطاع والمسوح**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن دحْيَة**:* *كساها الْمهْدي الْقبَاطِي والخز والديباج، وطلى جدرانها بالمسك والعنبر من أَسْفَلهَا إِلَى أَعْلَاهَا**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *قَالَ ابْن جريج: زعم بعض عُلَمَائِنَا أَن أول من كساها إِسْمَاعِيل، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام،**وَحكى البلاذري**:* *أَن أول من كساها الأنطاع عدنان بن أدد، وروى الْوَاقِدِيّ عَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن أبي ربيعَة،**قَالَ**:* *كسي الْبَيْت فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة الأنطاع، ثمَّ كَسَاه رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، الثِّيَاب اليمانية، ثمَّ كَسَاه عمر وَعُثْمَان الْقبَاطِي، ثمَّ كَسَاه الْحجَّاج الديباج**.*
*بْن إِسْحَاق**:* *بَلغنِي أَن الْبَيْت لم يكْسَ فِي عهد أبي بكر وَعمر،**يَعْنِي**:* *لم يجدد لَهُ كسْوَة**.* *وَقَالَ عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن ابْن جريج**:* *أخْبرت أَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، كَانَ يَكْسُوهَا الْقبَاطِي. وَأَخْبرنِي غير وَاحِد أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كساها الْقبَاطِي والحبرات، وَأَبُو بكر وَعمر وَعُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَأول من كساها الديباج عبد الْملك بن مَرْوَان،**وَأَن أول من أدْرك ذَلِك من الْفُقَهَاء قَالُوا**:* *أصَاب، مَا نعلم لَهَا من كسْوَة أوفق مِنْهُ وروى أَبُو عرُوبَة فِي** (**الْأَوَائِل**)* *لَهُ: عَن الْحسن،**قَالَ**:* *أول من لبس الْكَعْبَة الْقبَاطِي النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وروى الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي** (**المؤتلف**) :* *أَن أول من كسا الْكَعْبَة الديباج تنيلة بنت جنان وَالِدَة الْعَبَّاس بن عبد الْمطلب، كَانَت أضلت الْعَبَّاس صَغِيرا فنذرت إِن وجدته أَن تكسو الْكَعْبَة الديباج، وَذكر الزبير بن بكار أَنَّهَا أضلت ضِرَارًا ابْنهَا، فَرده عَلَيْهَا رجل من جذام، فكست الْكَعْبَة ثيابًا بَيْضَاء، وَهُوَ مَحْمُول على تعدد الْقِصَّة، وكسيت فِي أَيَّام الفاطميين الديباج الْأَبْيَض، وَكَسَاهَا السُّلْطَان مَحْمُود بن سبكتكين ديباجا أصفر، وَكَسَاهَا نَاصِر العباسي ديباجا أَخْضَر، ثمَّ كساها ديباجا أسود، فاستمر إِلَى الْآن، وَلم تزل الْمُلُوك يتداولون كسوتها إِلَى أَن وقف عَلَيْهَا الصَّالح إِسْمَاعِيل بن النَّاصِر فِي سنة نَيف وَخمسين وَسَبْعمائة، قَرْيَة بنواحي الْقَاهِرَة، وَلم تزل تُكْسَى من هَذَا الْوَقْف**.*
*.........*
*(9/236)*
*شيبَة بن عُثْمَان الحَجبي، بِالْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَالْجِيم المفتوحتين، الْعَبدَرِي، أسلم يَوْم الْفَتْح وَأعْطى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَهُ وَلابْن عَمه عُثْمَان بن طَلْحَة مِفْتَاح الْكَعْبَة،**وَقَالَ**:* *خذوها يَا بني أبي طَلْحَة خالدة تالدة إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة، لَا يَأْخُذ مِنْكُم*
*لَّا ظَالِم، وَهُوَ الْآن فِي يَد بني شيبَة، مَاتَ سنة تسع وَخمسين*
*.......*
*(9/237)*
*قع بَين أبي بن كَعْب وَعمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، وروى عبد الرَّزَّاق من طَرِيق الْحسن** (**عَن عمر: أَرَادَ أَن يَأْخُذ كنز الْكَعْبَة فينفقه فِي سَبِيل الله،**فَقَالَ لَهُ أبي بن كَعْب**:* *قد سَبَقَك صاحباك، فَلَو كَانَ فضلا لفعلاً**) .* *وَفِي لفظ**: (**فَقَالَ لَهُ أبي بن كَعْب: وَالله مَا ذَاك لَك؟**قَالَ**:* *ولِمَ؟**قَالَ**:* *أقره رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**) .* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أَرَادَ عمر لكثرته إِنْفَاقه فِي سَبِيل الله وَفِي مَنَافِع الْمُسلمين، ثمَّ لما ذكر بِأَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لم يتَعَرَّض لَهُ أمسك**.*
*
..........*
*(9/240)*
*أَنِّي أعلم أَنَّك حجر لَا تضر وَلَا تَنْفَع**)* *، تكلم الشارحون فِي مُرَاد عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، بِهَذَا الْكَلَام،**فَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن جرير الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *إِنَّمَا قَالَ ذَلِك لِأَن النَّاس كَانُوا حَدِيثي عهد بِعبَادة الْأَصْنَام، فخشي عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَن يظنّ الْجُهَّال بِأَن استلام الْحجر، هُوَ مثل مَا كَانَت الْعَرَب تَفْعَلهُ، فَأَرَادَ عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَن يعلم أَن استلامه لَا يقْصد بِهِ إلاَّ تَعْظِيم الله، عز وَجل، وَالْوُقُوف عِنْد أَمر نبيه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَأَن ذَلِك من شَعَائِر الْحَج الَّتِي أَمر الله بتعظيمها، وَأَن استلامه مُخَالف لفعل الْجَاهِلِيَّة فِي عِبَادَتهم الْأَصْنَام، لأَنهم كَانُوا يَعْتَقِدُونَ أَنَّهَا تقربهم إِلَى الله زلفى، فنبه عمر على مُخَالفَة هَذَا الِاعْتِقَاد، وَأَنه لَا يَنْبَغِي أَن يعبد إلاَّ من يملك الضَّرَر والنفع، وَهُوَ الله جلّ جَلَاله،**وَقَالَ الْمُحب الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *أَن قَول عمر لذَلِك طلب مِنْهُ للآثار وَبحث عَنْهَا وَعَن مَعَانِيهَا**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَلما رأى أَن الْحجر يسْتَلم وَلَا يعلم لَهُ سَبَب يظْهر للحس، وَلَا من جِهَة الْعقل، ترك فِيهِ الرَّأْي وَالْقِيَاس، وَصَارَ إِلَى مَحْض الِاتِّبَاع، كَمَا صنع فِي الرمل**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *فِي حَدِيث عمر من الْفِقْه أَن مُتَابعَة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَاجِبَة وَإِن لم يُوقف فِيهَا على علل مَعْلُومَة وَأَسْبَاب معقولة، وَأَن أعيانها حجَّة على من بلغته وَإِن لم يفقه مَعَانِيهَا، وَمن الْمَعْلُوم أَن تَقْبِيل الْحجر إكرام وإعظام لحقه**.* *قَالَ**:* *وفضَّل الله بعض الْأَحْجَار على بعض، كَمَا فضل بعضَ الْبِقَاع على بعض، وَبَعض اللَّيَالِي وَالْأَيَّام على بعض**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *الْحِكْمَة فِي كَون الرُّكْن الَّذِي فِيهِ الْحجر الْأسود يجمع فِيهِ بَين التَّقْبِيل والاستلام، كَونه على قَوَاعِد إِبْرَاهِيم، وَفِيه الْحجر الْأسود، وَأَن الرُّكْن الْيَمَانِيّ اقْتصر فِيهِ على الاستلام لكَونه على قَوَاعِد إِبْرَاهِيم وَلم يقبَّل، وَإِن الرُّكْنَيْنِ الغربيين لَا يقبلان وَلَا يستلمان لفقد الْأَمريْنِ الْمَذْكُورين فيهمَا**.*
*...........*
*(9/241)*
*رَاهَة تَقْبِيل مَا لم يرد الشَّرْع بتقبيله من الْأَحْجَار وَغَيرهَا**.* *وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين**:* *وَأما قَول الشَّافِعِي: وَمهما قبل من الْبَيْت فَحسن، فَإِنَّهُ لم يرد بالْحسنِ مَشْرُوعِيَّة ذَلِك، بل أَرَادَ إِبَاحَة ذَلِك، والمباح من جملَة الْحسن، كَمَا ذكره الأصوليون**.* *قلت**:* *فِيهِ نظر لَا يخفى،**وَقَالَ أَيْضا**:* *وَأما تَقْبِيل الْأَمَاكِن الشَّرِيفَة على قصد التَّبَرُّك، وَكَذَلِكَ تَقْبِيل أَيدي الصَّالِحين وأرجلهم فَهُوَ حسن مَحْمُود بِاعْتِبَار الْقَصْد وَالنِّيَّة، وَقد سَأَلَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة الْحسن، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَن يكْشف لَهُ الْمَكَان الَّذِي قبله، رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَهُوَ سرته، فَقبله تبركا بآثاره وَذريته، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَقد كَانَ ثَابت الْبنانِيّ لَا يدع يَد أنس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، حَتَّى يقبلهَا،**وَيَقُول**:* *يَد مست يَد رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَقَالَ أَيْضا**:* *وَأَخْبرنِي الْحَافِظ أَبُو سعيد ابْن العلائي قَالَ: رَأَيْت فِي كَلَام أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل فِي جُزْء قديم عَلَيْهِ خطّ ابْن نَاصِر وَغَيره من الْحفاظ، أَن الإِمَام أَحْمد سُئِلَ عَن تَقْبِيل قبر النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وتقبيل منبره،**فَقَالَ**:* *لَا بَأْس بذلك،**قَالَ**:* *فأريناه للشَّيْخ تَقِيّ الدّين بن تَيْمِية فَصَارَ يتعجب من ذَلِك،**وَيَقُول**:* *عجبت أَحْمد عِنْدِي جليل يَقُوله؟ هَذَا كَلَامه أَو معنى كَلَامه؟**وَقَالَ**:* *وَأي عجب فِي ذَلِك وَقد روينَا عَن الإِمَام أَحْمد أَنه غسل قَمِيصًا للشَّافِعِيّ وَشرب المَاء الَّذِي غسله بِهِ، وَإِذا كَانَ هَذَا تَعْظِيمه لأهل الْعلم فَكيف بمقادير الصَّحَابَة؟ وَكَيف بآثار الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام؟**وَلَقَد أحسن مَجْنُون ليلى حَيْثُ يَقُول**:*
*(**أَمر على الديار ديار ليلى ... أقبل ذَا الْجِدَار وَذَا الْجِدَار**)*
*(**وَمَا حب الدَّار شغفن قلبِي ... وَلَكِن حبُّ من سكن الديارا**)*
*وَقَالَ الْمُحب الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *وَيُمكن أَن يستنبط من تَقْبِيل الْحجر واستلام الْأَركان جَوَاز تَقْبِيل مَا فِي تقبيله تَعْظِيم الله تَعَالَى، فَإِنَّهُ إِن لم يرد فِيهِ خبر بالندب لم يرد بِالْكَرَاهَةِ**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَقد رَأَيْت فِي بعض تعاليق جدي مُحَمَّد بن أبي بكر،**عَن الإِمَام أبي عبد الله مُحَمَّد بن أبي الصَّيف**:* *أَن بَعضهم كَانَ إِذا رأى الْمَصَاحِف قبلهَا، وَإِذا رأى أَجزَاء الحَدِيث قبلهَا، وَإِذا رأى قُبُور الصَّالِحين قبلهَا،**قَالَ**:* *وَلَا يبعد هَذَا، وَالله أعلم فِي كل مَا فِيهِ تَعْظِيم لله تَعَالَى*
*............*
*(9/242)*
*كَانَ أَبُو طَاهِر القرمطي من الباطنية وَقَالَ بِسوء رَأْيه: هَذَا الْحجر مغنطيس بني آدم، فجَاء إِلَى مَكَّة وَقلع الْبَاب وأصعد رجلا من أَصْحَابه ليقطع الْمِيزَاب، فتردى على رَأسه إِلَى جَهَنَّم وَبئسَ المآب، وَأخذ أسلاب مَكَّة والحاج وَألقى الْقَتْلَى فِي بِئْر زَمْزَم فَهَلَك تَحت الْحجر من مَكَّة إِلَى الْكُوفَة أَرْبَعُونَ جملا، فعلقه لعنة الله عَلَيْهِ على الأسطوانة السَّابِعَة من جَامع الْكُوفَة من الْجَانِب الغربي ظنا مِنْهُ أَن الْحَج ينْتَقل إِلَى الْكُوفَة،**قَالَ ابْن دحْيَة**:* *ثمَّ حمل الْحجر إِلَى هجر سنة سبع عشرَة وثلاثمائة، وَبَقِي عِنْد القرامطة اثْنَتَيْنِ وَعشْرين سنة إلاَّ شهرا، ثمَّ رد لخمس خلون من ذِي الْحجَّة سنة تسع وَثَلَاثِينَ وثلاثمائة، وَكَانَ يحكم التركي بذل لَهُم فِي دِرْهَم خمسين ألف دِينَار،**فَمَا فعلوا وَقَالُوا**:* *أخذناه بِأَمْر وَلَا نرده إلاَّ بِأَمْر وَقيل: إِن القرمطي بَاعَ الْحجر من الْخَلِيفَة المقتدر بِثَلَاثِينَ ألف دِينَار، ثمَّ أرسل الْحجر إِلَى مَكَّة على قعُود أعجف، فسمن تَحْتَهُ وَزَاد حسنه إِلَى مَكَّة، شرفها الله تَعَالَى**.*
*..........*
*(9/243)*
*الدَّاخِل فِي الْبَيْت يُصَلِّي فِي أَي نَاحيَة شَاءَ من نواحي الْبَيْت، وكل نَاحيَة من نواحي الْبَيْت من دَاخله سَوَاء، كَمَا أَن كل نواحيه من خَارجه فِي الصَّلَاة إِلَيْهِ سَوَاء. وَفِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *قَالَ الشَّافِعِي: من صلى فِي جَوف الْبَيْت مُسْتَقْبلا حَائِطا من حيطانها فَصلَاته جَائِزَة، وَإِن صلى نَحْو بَاب الْبَيْت وَكَانَ مغلقا، فَكَذَلِك وَإِن كَانَ مَفْتُوحًا فباطلة، لِأَنَّهُ لم يسْتَقْبل شَيْئا مِنْهَا، فَكَأَنَّهُ اسْتدلَّ على ذَلِك بغلق بَاب الْكَعْبَة حِين صلوا**.* *وَقد يُقَال**:* *إِنَّمَا أغلقه لِكَثْرَة النَّاس عَلَيْهِ فصلوا بِصَلَاتِهِ، وَيكون ذَلِك عِنْدهم من مَنَاسِك الْحَج، كَمَا فعل فِي صَلَاة اللَّيْل حِين لم يخرج إِلَيْهِم خشيَة أَن يكْتب عَلَيْهِم، وَمَتى فتح، وَكَانَت العتبة قدر ثُلثي ذِرَاع صحت أَيْضا، وَلَا يرد عَلَيْهِ مَا إِذا انْهَدَمت وَصلى كَمَا ألزمنا ابْن الْقصار بِهِ، لِأَنَّهُ صلى إِلَى الْجِهَة. انْتهى**.* *قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *إِذا كَانَ الْبَاب مسدودا أَو لَهُ عتبَة قدر ثُلثي ذِرَاع يجوز، هَذَا هُوَ الصَّحِيح،**وَفِي وَجه**:* *يقدر بِذِرَاع،**وَقيل**:* *يَكْفِي شخوصها،**وَقيل**:* *يشْتَرط قدر قامة طولا وعرضا، وَلَو وضع بَين يَدَيْهِ مَتَاعا واستقبله لم يجزه**.* *قلت**:* *الصَّلَاة فِي الْكَعْبَة جَائِزَة فَرضهَا ونفلها، وَهُوَ قَول عَامَّة أهل الْعلم، وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي**.* *وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *لَا يصلى فِي الْبَيْت وَالْحجر فَرِيضَة وَلَا رَكعَتَا الطّواف الواجبتان وَلَا الْوتر وَلَا رَكعَتَا الْفجْر، وَغير ذَلِك، لَا بَأْس بِهِ، ذكره فِي ذخيرتهم. وَذكر الْقُرْطُبِيّ فِي** (**تَفْسِيره**) :* *عَن مَالك أَنه: لَا يُصَلِّي الْفَرْض وَلَا السّنَن، وَيُصلي التَّطَوُّع، فَإِن صلى فِيهِ مَكْتُوبَة*
*<<*
*........*
*(9/243)*
*روى الفاكهي من طَرِيق ضَعِيف عَن ابْن عمر قَالَ**:* *كَانَ بَنو أبي طَلْحَة يَزْعمُونَ أَنه لَا يَسْتَطِيع أحد فتح الْكَعْبَة غَيرهم، فَأخذ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْمِفْتَاح فَفَتحهَا بِيَدِهِ، وَعُثْمَان الْمَذْكُور هُوَ عُثْمَان بن طَلْحَة بن أبي طَلْحَة بن عبد الْعُزَّى بن عبد الدَّار بن قصي بن كلاب،**وَيُقَال لَهُ**:* *الحَجبي، بِفَتْح الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَالْجِيم، ولآل بَيته الحجبة لحجبهم الْكَعْبَة، ويعرفون الْآن بالشيبين نِسْبَة إِلَى شيبَة بن عُثْمَان بن أبي طَلْحَة، وَهُوَ ابْن عَم عُثْمَان هَذَا لَا وَلَده، وَله أَيْضا صُحْبَة وَرِوَايَة،**وَاسم أم عُثْمَان الْمَذْكُور**:* *سلافة، بِضَم السِّين الْمُهْملَة وَتَخْفِيف اللَّام وَفتح الْفَاء*
*......*
*(9/244)*
*قَالَ ابْن حبَان الْأَشْبَه عِنْدِي أَن يحمل الخبران على دخولين متغايرين**:* *أَحدهمَا يَوْم الْفَتْح وَصلى فِيهِ،**وَالْآخر**:* *فِي حجَّة الْوَدَاع وَلم يصلِّ فِيهِ) من غير أَن يكون بَينهمَا تضَاد، وَمِمَّا يرجح بِهِ إِثْبَات صلَاته، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فِي الْبَيْت على من نفاها كَثْرَة الروَاة لَهَا، فَالَّذِينَ أثبتوها بِلَال وَعمر بن الْخطاب وَعُثْمَان بن طَلْحَة وَشَيْبَة بن عُثْمَان، وَالَّذين نفوها أُسَامَة وَالْفضل بن عَبَّاس وَعبد الله بن الْعَبَّاس، وَأما الْفضل فَلَيْسَ فِي الصَّحِيح أَنه دخل مَعَهم، وَأما ابْن عَبَّاس فَإِنَّهُ أخبر عَن أَخِيه الْفضل وَلم يدْخل مَعَ النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، الْبَيْت. وَمن الْأَجْوِبَة أَن الْقَاعِدَة تَقْدِيم الْمُثبت على النَّافِ*
*.........*
*(9/245)*
*وروى الْبَيْهَقِيّ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**من دخل الْبَيْت دخل فِي حَسَنَة وَخرج من سَيِّئَة مغفورا لَهُ**) .* *وَفِي سَنَده عبد الله بن المؤمل وَفِيه مقَال، وَرَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي** (**مُصَنفه**)* *وَجعله من قَول مُجَاهِد، وَحكى الْقُرْطُبِيّ عَن بعض الْعلمَاء أَن دُخُول الْبَيْت من مَنَاسِك الْحَج، ورده بِأَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِنَّمَا دخله عَام الْفَتْح وَلم يكن حِينَئِذٍ محرما، يسْتَحبّ للداخل أَن لَا يرفع بَصَره إِلَى السّقف*
*الَت عَائِشَة،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**:* *عجبا للمرء إِذا دخل الْكَعْبَة كَيفَ يرفع بَصَره قبل السّقف، يدع ذَلِك إجلالاً لله تَعَالَى، وإعظاما لما دخل رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْكَعْبَة خلف بَصَره مَوضِع سُجُوده، حَتَّى خرج مِنْهَا**.* *قَالَ الْحَاكِم**:* *صَحِيح على شَرطهمَا**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن أبي حَاتِم عَن أَبِيه**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث مُنكر*
*..........*
*(9/246)*
*قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *قَالَ الْعلمَاء: سَبَب ترك دُخُوله مَا كَانَ فِي الْبَيْت من الْأَصْنَام والصور، وَلم يكن الْمُشْركُونَ يتركونه ليغيرها، فَلَمَّا كَانَ الْفَتْح أمرنَا بِإِزَالَة الصُّور ثمَّ دَخلهَا،**وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *كَانَت الْأَصْنَام ثَلَاثمِائَة وَسِتِّينَ صنما، لأَنهم كَانُوا يعظمون كل يَوْم صنما ويخصون أعظمها بصنمين، وروى الإِمَام أَحْمد، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فِي** (**مُسْنده**) (**عَن جَابر،**قَالَ**:* *كَانَ فِي الْكَعْبَة صور، فَأمر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَن يمحوها فَبل عمر ثوبا ومحاها بِهِ، فَدَخلَهَا صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَمَا فِيهَا شَيْء**)*
*.......*
*(9/249)*
*الرمل فِي الطّواف**.* *وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيهِ**:* *هَل هُوَ سنة من سنَن الْحَج لَا يجوز تَركهَا؟ أَو لَيْسَ بِسنة لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ لعِلَّة وَقد زَالَت، فَمن شَاءَ فعله اخْتِيَارا؟**فَروِيَ عَن عمر وَابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عمر**:* *أَنه سنة، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد**.* *وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ**:* *لَيْسَ بِسنة، فَمن شَاءَ فعله وَمن شَاءَ تَركه، روى ذَلِك عَن جمَاعَة من التَّابِعين مِنْهُم طَاوُوس وَعَطَاء وَالْحسن وَالقَاسِم وَسَالم، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَجُمْهُور الْعلمَاء، على أَن الرمل من الْحجر إِلَى الْحجر، وَفِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *ثمَّ الْجُمْهُور على أَنه يستوعب الْبَيْت بالرمل،**وَفِي قَول**:* *لَا يرمل بَين الرُّكْنَيْنِ اليمانيين، وَالْمَرْأَة لَا ترمل بِالْإِجْمَاع لِأَنَّهُ يقْدَح فِي السّتْر وَلَيْسَت من أهل الْجلد وَلَا تهرول أَيْضا بَين الصَّفَا والمروة فِي السَّعْي، وَرَوَاهُ الشَّافِعِي عَن ابْن عمر وَعَائِشَة وَجَمَاعَة، فَإِن ترك الرمل فِي الطّواف والهرولة فِي السَّعْي بَين الصَّفَا والمروة، ث*
*.......*
*(9/2*
*(9/250)*
*قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *كَانَ عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، طلوبا للآثار، بحوثا عَنْهَا وَعَن مَعَانِيهَا لما رأى الْحجر يسْتَلم وَلَا يعلم فِيهِ سَببا يظْهر للحس، أَو يتَبَيَّن فِي الْعقل، ترك فِيهِ الرَّأْي وَصَارَ إِلَى الِاتِّبَاع، وَلما رأى الرمل قد ارْتَفع سَببه الَّذِي كَانَ قد أحدث من أَجله فِي الزَّمَان الأول هَمَّ بِتَرْكِهِ، ثمَّ لَاذَ بِاتِّبَاع السّنة متبركا بِهِ، وَقد يحدث شَيْء من أَمر الدّين بِسَبَب من الْأَسْبَاب فيزول ذَلِك السَّبَب وَلَا يَزُول حكمه، كالعرايا والاغتسال للْجُمُعَة**.* 
*...........*
*(9/250)*
*قَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *ثَبت أَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، رمل فِي حجَّته وَلَا مُشْرك يَوْمئِذٍ يرَاهُ، فَعلم أَنه من مَنَاسِك الْحَج، غير أَنا لَا نرى على من ترك عَامِدًا وَلَا سَاهِيا قَضَاء وَلَا فديَة، لِأَن من تَركه فَلَيْسَ بتارك الْعَمَل، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ تَارِك لهيئته وَصفته كالتلبية الَّتِي فِيهَا رفع الصَّوْت، فَإِن خفص صَوته بهَا كَانَ غير مضيع لَهَا وَلَا تاركها، وَإِنَّمَا ضيع صفة من صفاتها وَلَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ**.*
*.........*
*(9/255)*
*وَأخرجه مُسلم من حَدِيث عَمْرو بن الْحَارِث عَن قَتَادَة دون قصَّة مُعَاوِيَة بِلَفْظ**: (**لم أرَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يسْتَلم غير الرُّكْنَيْنِ اليمانيين**)* *، وَوَصله التِّرْمِذِيّ وَالْحَاكِم من طَرِيق عبد الله بن عُثْمَان بن خَيْثَم عَن أبي الطُّفَيْل،**قَالَ**:* *كنت مَعَ ابْن عَبَّاس وَمُعَاوِيَة، فَكَانَ مُعَاوِيَة لَا يمر بِرُكْن إلاَّ استلمه،**فَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *إِن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يسْتَلم إلاَّ الْحجر واليماني،**فَقَالَ مُعَاوِيَة**:* *لَيْسَ شَيْء من الْبَيْت مهجور، أَو روى أَحْمد أَيْضا من طَرِيق شُعْبَة عَن قَتَادَة** (**عَن أبي الطُّفَيْل،**قَالَ**:* *حج مُعَاوِيَة وَابْن عَبَّاس، فَجعل ابْن عَبَّاس يسْتَلم الْأَركان كلهَا، فَقَالَ مُعَاوِيَة إِنَّمَا اسْتَلم رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هذَيْن الرُّكْنَيْنِ اليمانيين،**فَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *لَيْسَ من أَرْكَانه شَيْء مهجور**)* *، قَالَ عبد الله بن أَحْمد فِي** (**الْعِلَل**) :* *سَأَلت أبي عَنهُ فَقَالَ: قلبه شُعْبَة،**يَقُول**:* *النَّاس يخالفونني فِي هَذَا، وَلكنه سمعته من قَتَادَة هَكَذَا. انْتهى. وَقد رَوَاهُ سعيد بن أبي عرُوبَة عَن قَتَادَة على الصَّوَاب أخرجه أَحْمد أَيْضا**.*
*

.....................
( 5 ) 
(9/255)
ن يسْتَلم الْأَركان كلهَا، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب مُعَاوِيَة وَعبد الله ابْن الزبير وَجَابِر بن زيد وَعُرْوَة بن الزبير وسُويد بن غَفلَة،وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: وَهُوَ مَذْهَب جَابر بن عبد الله وَالْحسن وَالْحُسَيْن وَأنس بن مَالك. الثَّانِي: مَذْهَب ابْن عَبَّاس وَعمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم،ومذهبهما أَنه: لَا يسْتَلم إلاَّ الرُّكْن الْأسود والركن الْيَمَانِيّ، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أَصْحَابنَا الْحَنَفِيَّة أَيْضا لِأَنَّهُمَا على قَوَاعِد إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام. وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: وَقَالَ أَكثر أهل الْعلم: لَا يسن استلام الرُّكْنَيْنِ الشاميين. وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة،قَالَ: حَدثنَا ابْن نمير عَن حجاج عَن عَطاء قَالَ: أدْركْت شَيخنَا ابْن عَبَّاس وجابرا وَأَبا هُرَيْرَة وَعبيد بن عُمَيْر لَا يستلمون غَيرهمَا من الْأَركان،يَعْنِي: الْأسود واليماني
.........
(9/257)
وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: غَرَضه بِهَذِهِ التَّرْجَمَة الرَّد على من زعم أَن الْمُعْتَمِر إِذا طَاف حل قبل أَن يسْعَى بَين الصَّفَا والمروة. قلت: مَذْهَب ابْن عَبَّاس: أَن الْمُعْتَمِر يحل من عمرته بِالطّوافِ بِالْبَيْتِ، وَلَا يحْتَاج إِلَى السَّعْي بَين الصَّفَا والمروة،وَرُوِيَ عَنهُ أَنه قَالَ: الْعمرَة الطّواف، وَبِه قَالَ ابْن رَاهَوَيْه، فَأَرَادَ البُخَارِيّ رد هَذَا القَوْل، وَبَين أَن الْعمرَة هِيَ الطّواف بِالْبَيْتِ وَصَلَاة رَكْعَتَيْنِ بعده، ثمَّ الْخُرُوج إِلَى الصَّفَا للسعي بَينه وَبَين الْمَرْوَة،
..........
(9/259)
مطلوبية الْوضُوء للطَّواف، وَاخْتلفُوا هَل هُوَ وَاجِب أَو شَرط؟فَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة: لَيْسَ بِشَرْط، فَلَو طَاف على غير وضوء صَحَّ طَوَافه، فَإِن كَانَ ذَلِك للقدوم فَعَلَيهِ صَدَقَة، وَأَن كَانَ طواف الزِّيَارَة فَعَلَيهِ شَاة،وَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد: هُوَ شَرط. وَفِيه: أَن أول شَيْء يَفْعَله دَاخل الْحرم الِابْتِدَاء بِالطّوافِ للقدوم، وَاسْتثنى الشَّافِعِي من هَذَا الْمَرْأَة الجميلة والشريفة الَّتِي لَا تبرز للرِّجَال، فَيُسْتَحَب لَهَا تَأْخِير الطّواف وَدخُول الْمَسْجِد إِلَى اللَّيْل، لِأَنَّهُ أستر لَهَا وَأسلم من الْفِتْنَة.
........
(9/260)
روى الفاكهي من طَرِيق زَائِدَة عَن إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ قَالَ نهى عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ أَن يطوف الرِّجَال مَعَ النِّسَاء قَالَ فَرَأى رجلا مَعَهُنَّ فَضَربهُ بِالدرةِ قَالَ الفاكهي وَيذكر عَن ابْن عُيَيْنَة أول من فرق بَين الرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء فِي الطّواف خَالِد بن عبد الله الْقَسرِي (قلت) الأول اسْم لفرد سَابق وكل وَاحِد أول بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى مَا بعده وَكَانَت إمرة خَالِد فِي مَكَّة فِي زمن عبد الْملك بن مَرْوَان وَذَلِكَ قبل ابْن هِشَام بِمدَّة طَوِيلَة " قَالَ كَيفَ تمنعهن " بِلَفْظ الْخطاب وبلفظ الْغَيْبَة أَي كَيفَ يمنعهن الْمَانِع قَوْله " وَقد طَاف نسَاء النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - مَعَ الرِّجَال " يَعْنِي طفن فِي وَقت وَاحِد غير مختلطات بِالرِّجَالِ لِأَن سنتهن أَن يطفن ويصلين من وَرَاء الرِّجَال وَقَالَ ابْن بطال من السّنة إِذا أَرَادَ النِّسَاء دُخُول الْبَيْت أَن يخرج الرِّجَال مِنْهُ بِخِلَاف الطّواف بِهِ
........
(9/265)
وَقد روى أَحْمد من طَرِيق عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده: (أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أدْرك رجلَيْنِ وهما مقترنان،فَقَالَ: مَا بَال القِران؟قَالَا: إِنَّا نذرنا لنقترنن حَتَّى نأتي الْكَعْبَة. فَقَالَ: أطلقا أنفسكما، لَيْسَ هَذَا نذرا إِنَّمَا النّذر مَا يَبْتَغِي بِهِ وَجه الله) . وروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ من طَرِيق فَاطِمَة بنت مُسلم: (حَدثنِي خَليفَة بن بشر عَن أَبِيه أَنه أسلم، فَرد عَلَيْهِ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَاله وَولده، ثمَّ لقِيه هُوَ وَابْنه طلق بن بشر مقترنين بِحَبل،فَقَالَ: مَا هَذَا؟فَقَالَ: حَلَفت لَئِن رد الله عَليّ مَالِي وَوَلَدي لأحجن بَيت الله مَقْرُونا. فَأخذ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْحَبل فَقَطعه،وَقَالَ لَهما: حجا، إِن هَذَا من عمل الشَّيْطَان) . وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: قطعه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم السّير مَحْمُول على أَنه لم يُمكن إِزَالَة هَذَا الْمُنكر إلاَّ بِقطعِهِ
..........
(9/265)
وَلَو طافت الْمَرْأَة متنقبة وَهِي غير مُحرمَة، قَالَ فِي (التَّوْضِيح) : فَمُقْتَضى مَذْهَبنَا كَرَاهَته كَمَا فِي الصَّلَاة. وَحكى ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن عَائِشَة أَنَّهَا كَانَت تَطوف متنقبة، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد وَابْن الْمُنْذر، وَكَرِهَهُ طَاوُوس وَغَيره، وَالله أعلم.
........
(9/265)
قَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر: لما خرج أَبُو بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، إِلَى الْحَج نزل صدر بَرَاءَة بعده،فَقيل: يَا رَسُول الله لَو بعثت بهَا إِلَى أبي بكر،فَقَالَ: إِنَّه لَا يُؤَدِّيهَا عني إلاَّ رجل من أهل بَيْتِي، ثمَّ دَعَا عليا، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَأرْسلهُ، فَخرج رَاكِبًا على نَاقَة سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم العضباء حَتَّى أدْرك أَبَا بكر بالعرج،فَقَالَ لَهُ: أَبُو بكر: استعملك رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على الْحَج؟قَالَ: لَا وَلَكِن بَعَثَنِي بِقِرَاءَة بَرَاءَة على النَّاس.
قَالُوا: وَالْحكمَة فِي إِعْطَاء بَرَاءَة لعَلي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، لِأَن فِيهَا نقض الْعَهْد، وَكَانَت سيرة الْعَرَب أَنه لَا يحل العقد إلاَّ الَّذِي عقده أَو رجل من أهل بَيته، فَأَرَادَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يقطع أَلْسِنَة الْعَرَب بِالْحجَّةِ. وَقيل: إِن فِي سُورَة بَرَاءَة فَضِيلَة لأبي بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَهِي {ثَانِي اثْنَيْنِ} (بَرَاءَة (التَّوْبَة) : 04) . فَأَرَادَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يكون يَقْرَأها غَيره.

...........
(9/273)
والزعفراني نِسْبَة إِلَى قَرْيَة تَحت كلواذا وإليها ينْسب درب الزَّعْفَرَان بِبَغْدَاد، وَكثير من الْمُحدثين ينْسب إِلَى هَذَا الدَّرْب، وَجَمَاعَة مِنْهُم ينسبون إِلَى بيع الزَّعْفَرَان،وَفِي نواحي هَمدَان قَرْيَة تسمى: الزعفرانية، وَمِنْهُم من ينْسب إِلَى الزعافر
..........
(9/274)
قال النووي :
ن الْمبيت بمنى ليَالِي أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق مَأْمُور بِهِ، وَهل هُوَ وَاجِب أَو سنة؟قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة: سنة. وَالْآخرُونَ: وَاجِب. وَالثَّانيَِة: يجوز لأهل السِّقَايَة أَن يتْركُوا هَذَا الْمبيت ويذهبوا إِلَى مَكَّة ليستقوا بِاللَّيْلِ المَاء من زَمْزَم، ويجعلوه فِي الْحِيَاض مسبلاً للْحَاج، وَلَا يخْتَص ذَلِك عِنْد الشَّافِعِي بِالْعَبَّاسِ، بل كل من تولى السِّقَايَة كَانَ لَهُ ذَلِك،وَقَالَ بعض أَصْحَابنَا: تخْتَص الرُّخْصَة بِالْعَبَّاسِ،وَقَالَ بَعضهم: بآل الْعَبَّاس. انْتهى
..........
(9/275)
قَالَ الْكَلْبِيّ: إِنَّمَا سميت زَمْزَم لِأَن بابل بن ساسان حَيْثُ سَار إِلَى الْيمن دفن سيوف قلعته وحلي الزمازمة فِي مَوضِع بِئْر زَمْزَم، فَلَمَّا احتفرها عبد الْمطلب أصَاب السيوف والحلي فِيهِ سميت زَمْزَم. وَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس،رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا: سميت زَمْزَم لِأَنَّهَا زمت بِالتُّرَابِ لِئَلَّا يَأْخُذ المَاء يَمِينا وَشمَالًا، وَلَو تركت لساحت على وَجه الأَرْض حَتَّى مَلأ كل شَيْء. وَقَالَ الْحَرْبِيّ: سميت بزمزمة المَاء، وَهُوَ حركته،وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد: قَالَ بَعضهم: إِنَّهَا مُشْتَقَّة من قَوْلهم: مَاء زمزوم وزمزام أَي: كثير. وَفِي (الموعب) : مَاء زَمْزَم وزمازم،وَهُوَ الْكثير وَعَن ابْن هِشَام: الزمزمة عِنْد الْعَرَب الْكَثْرَة والاجتماع، وَذكر المَسْعُودِيّ أَن الْفرس كَانَت تحج إِلَيْهَا فِي الزَّمن الأول، والزمزمة صَوت تخرجه الْفرس من خياشيمها.
وَمن فضائلها: مَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم: شرب أَبُو ذَر مِنْهَا ثَلَاثِينَ يَوْمًا وَلَيْسَ لَهُ طَعَام غَيرهَا. وَأَنه سمن، فَأخْبر النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،بذلك فَقَالَ: إِنَّهَا مباركة، إِنَّهَا طَعَام طعم وَزَاد أَبُو دَاوُد الطَّيَالِسِيّ فِي (مُسْنده) وشفاء سقم، وروى الْحَاكِم فِي (الْمُسْتَدْرك) من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،مَرْفُوعا: (مَاء زَمْزَم لما شرب لَهُ)
.......
(9/279)
(قَالَ: أَخْبرنِي الْبَراء بن زيد أَن أم سليم حدثته أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم شرب وَهُوَ قَائِم فِي قربَة) . وَفِي لفظ لَهُ: أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم دخل عَلَيْهَا، وَفِي بَيته قربَة معلقَة، فَشرب من الْقرْبَة قَائِما. وَأخرجه أَحْمد وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ أَيْضا. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: إعلم أَن هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث أشكل مَعْنَاهَا على بعض الْعلمَاء، حَتَّى قَالَ فِيهَا أقوالاً بَاطِلَة،وَالصَّوَاب مِنْهَا: أَن النَّهْي مَحْمُول على كَرَاهَة التَّنْزِيه، وَأما شربه قَائِما فلبيان الْجَوَاز، وَمن زعم نسخا فقد غلط، فَكيف يكون النّسخ مَعَ إِمْكَان الْجمع، وَإِنَّمَا يكون نسخا لَو ثَبت التاريح فأنَّى لَهُ ذَلِك؟وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ مَا ملخصه: أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَرَادَ بِهَذَا النَّهْي الإشفاق على أمته، لِأَنَّهُ يخَاف من الشّرْب قَائِما الضَّرَر، وحدوث الدَّاء،كَمَا قَالَ لَهُم: أما أَنا فَلَا آكل مُتكئا. انْتهى. قلت: اخْتلفُوا فِي هَذَا الْبَاب بِحَسب اخْتِلَاف الْأَحَادِيث فِيهِ،فَذهب الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَقَتَادَة: إِلَى كَرَاهَة الشّرْب قَائِما. وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن أنس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَذهب الشّعبِيّ وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وزادان وطاووس وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَمُجاهد إِلَى أَنه لَا بَأْس بِهِ، ويروى ذَلِك عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَأبي هُرَيْرَة وَسعد وَعمر بن الْخطاب وَابْنه عبد الله وَابْن الزبير وَعَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم.
....
(9/290)
وشذ إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ فَقَالَ: قَالَ بعض أَئِمَّتنَا: لَو قدم السَّعْي على الطّواف اعْتد بالسعي، وَهَذَا غلط. وَنقل الْمَاوَرْدِيّ وَغَيره الْإِجْمَاع فِي اشْتِرَاط ذَلِك،وَقَالَ عَطاء: يجوز السَّعْي من غير تقدم طواف وَهُوَ غَرِيب. وَفِي (التَّوْضِيح) : أَيْضا الْمُوَالَاة
بَين مَرَّات السَّعْي سنة، فَلَو تخَلّل بِيَسِير أَو طَوِيل بَينهُنَّ لم يضر، وَكَذَا بَينه وَبَين الطّواف، وَيسْتَحب السَّعْي على طَهَارَة من الْحَدث وَالنَّجس ساترا عَوْرَته، وَالْمَرْأَة تمشي وَلَا تسْعَى لِأَنَّهُ أستر لَهَا.
........
(9/292)
الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ اشْترط الطَّهَارَة للسعي،وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: لم يذكر عَن أحد من السّلف اشْتِرَاط الطَّهَارَة للسعي إلاَّ عَن الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك أَيْضا عَن الْحَنَابِلَة فِي رِوَايَة
.............
(9/303)لسرادق، بِضَم السِّين. قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: وَتَبعهُ غَيره أَنه هُوَ الْخَيْمَة وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، وَإِنَّمَا السرادق هُوَ الَّذِي يُحِيط بالخيمة وَله بَاب يدْخل مِنْهُ إِلَى الْخَيْمَة وَلَا يعْمل هَذَا غَالِبا إلاَّ للسلاطين والملوك الْكِبَار،وبالفارسية يُسمى: سرابردة. .............(9/304)وَعند الشَّافِعِي: فِي الْحَج أَربع خطب مسنونة: إِحْدَاهَا بِمَكَّة يَوْم السَّابِع،وَالثَّانيَِة: يَوْم عَرَفَة وَالثَّالِثَة: يَوْم النَّحْر بمنى،وَالرَّابِعَة: يَوْم النفرالأول بمنى،وَعند مَالك: ثَلَاث خطب،الأولى: يَوْم السَّابِع بِمَكَّة بعد الظّهْر خطْبَة وَاحِدَة وَلَا يجلس فِيهَا. الثَّانِيَة: بِعَرَفَات بعد الزَّوَال بجلسة فِي وَسطهَا. وَالثَّالِثَة: فِي الْيَوْم الْحَادِي عشر. وَعند أَحْمد كَذَلِك ثَلَاث خطب، وَلَا خطْبَة فِي الْيَوْم السَّابِع بِمَكَّة، بل يخْطب بِعَرَفَات بعد الزَّوَال، ثمَّ يخْطب بمنى يَوْم النَّحْر فِي أصح الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ، ثمَّ كَذَلِك ثَانِي أَيَّام منى بعد الظّهْر. وَقَالَ ابْن حزم: خطب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَوْم الْأَحَد ثَانِي يَوْم النَّحْر، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة أَيْضا وَهُوَ يَوْم النَّفر وَفِيه حَدِيث فِي (سنَن أبي دَاوُد) وَآخر فِي (مُسْند أَحْمد) وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ،وَقَالَ ابْن حزم: وَقد روى أَيْضا أَنه خطبهم يَوْم الْإِثْنَيْنِ وَهُوَ يَوْم الأكارع، وَأوصى بذوي الْأَرْحَام خيرا. قَالَ ابْن قدامَة: وَرُوِيَ عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة أَنه كَانَ يخْطب الْعشْر كُله، وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن الزبير كَذَلِك، رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي (مُصَنفه) .........
(9/303)لسرادق، بِضَم السِّين. قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: وَتَبعهُ غَيره أَنه هُوَ الْخَيْمَة وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، وَإِنَّمَا السرادق هُوَ الَّذِي يُحِيط بالخيمة وَله بَاب يدْخل مِنْهُ إِلَى الْخَيْمَة وَلَا يعْمل هَذَا غَالِبا إلاَّ للسلاطين والملوك الْكِبَار،وبالفارسية يُسمى: سرابردة. .............(9/304)وَعند الشَّافِعِي: فِي الْحَج أَربع خطب مسنونة: إِحْدَاهَا بِمَكَّة يَوْم السَّابِع،وَالثَّانيَِة: يَوْم عَرَفَة وَالثَّالِثَة: يَوْم النَّحْر بمنى،وَالرَّابِعَة: يَوْم النفرالأول بمنى،وَعند مَالك: ثَلَاث خطب،الأولى: يَوْم السَّابِع بِمَكَّة بعد الظّهْر خطْبَة وَاحِدَة وَلَا يجلس فِيهَا. الثَّانِيَة: بِعَرَفَات بعد الزَّوَال بجلسة فِي وَسطهَا. وَالثَّالِثَة: فِي الْيَوْم الْحَادِي عشر. وَعند أَحْمد كَذَلِك ثَلَاث خطب، وَلَا خطْبَة فِي الْيَوْم السَّابِع بِمَكَّة، بل يخْطب بِعَرَفَات بعد الزَّوَال، ثمَّ يخْطب بمنى يَوْم النَّحْر فِي أصح الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ، ثمَّ كَذَلِك ثَانِي أَيَّام منى بعد الظّهْر. وَقَالَ ابْن حزم: خطب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَوْم الْأَحَد ثَانِي يَوْم النَّحْر، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة أَيْضا وَهُوَ يَوْم النَّفر وَفِيه حَدِيث فِي (سنَن أبي دَاوُد) وَآخر فِي (مُسْند أَحْمد) وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ،وَقَالَ ابْن حزم: وَقد روى أَيْضا أَنه خطبهم يَوْم الْإِثْنَيْنِ وَهُوَ يَوْم الأكارع، وَأوصى بذوي الْأَرْحَام خيرا. قَالَ ابْن قدامَة: وَرُوِيَ عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة أَنه كَانَ يخْطب الْعشْر كُله، وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن الزبير كَذَلِك، رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي (مُصَنفه) .........
تم ختم المجلد التاسع 
ويليه المجلد 
العاشر 
الحمد لله* *...*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تلخيص المجلد العاشر 
اليوم: الجمعة 
الموافق : 14/ صفر /1442 هجري 
الموافق : 2/ أكتوبر / 2020 ميلادي 
" الحمد لله " 

*
الجزء العاشر* 
*( 10/ 4)*
*وَسميت عَرَفَات بِهَذَا الإسم إِمَّا لِأَنَّهَا وصفت لإِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،، فَلَمَّا بصرها عرفهَا. أَو لِأَن جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، حِين كَانَ يَدُور بِهِ فِي المشاعر أرَاهُ إِيَّاهَا،**فَقَالَ**:* *قد عرفت. أَو لِأَن آدم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، هَبَط من الْجنَّة بِأَرْض الْهِنْد، وحواء، عَلَيْهَا السَّلَام، بجذة، فَالْتَقَيَا ثمَّة فتعارفا أَو لِأَن النَّاس يَتَعَارَفُونَ بهَا. أَو لِأَن إِبْرَاهِيم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عرف حَقِيقَة رُؤْيَاهُ فِي ذبح وَلَده ثمَّة أَو لِأَن الْخلق يعترفون فِيهَا بِذُنُوبِهِمْ. أَو لِأَن فِيهَا جبالاً، والجيال هِيَ الْأَعْرَاف، وكل عَال فَهُوَ عرف*
*يَ الْمزْدَلِفَة، وَسمي بِهِ لِأَن آدم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، اجْتمع فِيهَا مَعَ حَوَّاء، عَلَيْهَا السَّلَام*
*,,,*
*.......*
*10/5)*
*)*
*وروى ابْن حبَان فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *من حَدِيث جُبَير بن مطعم،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**كل عَرَفَات موقف، فارفعوا عَن عُرَنَة، وكل مُزْدَلِفَة موقف فارفعوا عَن محسر، وكل أَيَّام منى منحر وَفِي كل أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق ذبح**) .* *وَفِي هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث تعْيين عَرَفَة للوقوف، وَأَنه لَا يَجْزِي الْوُقُوف بغَيْرهَا، وَهُوَ قَول أَكثر أهل الْعلم. وَحكى ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن مَالك أَنه يَصح الْوُقُوف بعرنة، بِضَم الْعين وَالنُّون، والْحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور حجَّة عَلَيْهِ، وحد عَرَفَة مَا رَوَاهُ الْأَزْرَقِيّ فِي** (**تَارِيخ مَكَّة**)* *بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى ابْن عَبَّاس،**قَالَ**:* *حد عَرَفَة من قبل الْمشرق على بطن عُرَنَة إِلَى جبال عُرَنَة إِلَى وصيق إِلَى ملتقى وصيق إِلَى وَادي عُرَنَة. ووصيق، بِفَتْح الْوَاو وَكسر الصَّاد الْمُهْملَة بعْدهَا يَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وَفِي آخِره قَاف، وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي فِي** (**الْأَوْسَط**)* *من مَنَاسِكه: وعرفة مَا جَاوز بطن عُرَنَة وَلَيْسَ الْوَادي وَلَا الْمَسْجِد مِنْهَا إِلَى الْجبَال الْمُقَابلَة مِمَّا يَلِي حَوَائِط ابْن عَامر وَطَرِيق الحضن، وَمَا جَاوز ذَلِك فَلَيْسَ بِعَرَفَة،**و**:* *الحضن، بِفَتْح الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَالضَّاد الْمُعْجَمَة المفتوحتين. وَابْن عَامر هُوَ عبد الله بن عَامر بن كريز، وَكَانَ لَهُ حَائِط نخل وَكَانَ فِيهَا عين**.* *قَالَ الْمُحب الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *وَهُوَ الْآن خراب**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *اخْتلفُوا إِذا دفع من عَرَفَة قبل غرُوب الشَّمْس وَلم يقف بهَا لَيْلًا، فَذهب مَالك إِلَى أَن الِاعْتِمَاد فِي الْوُقُوف بِعَرَفَة على اللَّيْل من لَيْلَة النَّحْر، وَالنَّهَار من يَوْم عَرَفَة تبع، فَإِن وقف جزأ من اللَّيْل أَي جزءٍ كَانَ قبل طُلُوع الْفجْر من يَوْم النَّحْر أَجزَأَهُ،**وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَالثَّوْري وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *الِاعْتِمَاد على النَّهَار من يَوْم عَرَفَة من وَقت الزَّوَال وَاللَّيْل كُله تبع، فَإِن وقف جزأً من النَّهَار أَجزَأَهُ، وَإِن وقف جزأً من اللَّيْل أَجزَأَهُ،**إلاَّ أَنهم يَقُولُونَ**:* *إِن وقف جزأ من النَّهَار بعد الزَّوَال دون اللَّيْل كَانَ عَلَيْهِ دم، وَإِن وقف جزأ من اللَّيْل دون النَّهَار لم يجب عَلَيْهِ دم، وَذهب أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل إِلَى أَن الْوُقُوف من حِين طُلُوع الْفجْر من يَوْم عَرَفَة إِلَى طُلُوع الْفجْر من لَيْلَة النَّحْر، فسوى بَين أَجزَاء اللَّيْل وأجزاء النَّهَار**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن قدامَة**:* *وعَلى من دفع قبل الْغُرُوب دم فِي قَول أَكثر أهل الْعلم، مِنْهُم عَطاء وَالثَّوْري وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَبُو ثَوْر، وَأَصْحَاب الرَّأْي**.* 
*...........*
*(10/6)*
*روى نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر أَنه قَالَ: من لم يقف بِعَرَفَة لَيْلَة الْمزْدَلِفَة قبل أَن يطلع الْفجْر فقد فَاتَهُ الْحَج. وَعَن عُرْوَة بن الزبير مثله،**وَرَفعه ابْن عمر مرّة**: ...* *من فَاتَهُ عَرَفَات بلَيْل فقد فَاتَهُ الْحَج) ، وَعَن عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب رَفعه،**قَالَ**: (**من جَاوز وَادي عَرَفَة قبل أَن تغيب الشَّمْس فَلَا حج لَهُ**)* *،**وَعَن معمر عَن رجل عَن سعيد بن جُبَير رَفعه**: (**إِنَّا لَا ندفع حَتَّى تغرب الشَّمْس**)* *يَعْنِي: من عَرَفَات: قلت: ابْن حزم ضعف هَذِه كلهَا ووهاها**.* *وَعَن عُرْوَة بن مُضرس الطَّائِي مَرْفُوعا**: (**من أدْرك مَعنا هَذِه الصَّلَاة وأتى عَرَفَات قبل ذَلِك لَيْلًا أَو نَهَارا فقد تمّ حجه وَقضى تفثه**)* *، رَوَاهُ أَصْحَاب السّنَن الْأَرْبَعَة، وَصَححهُ ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان، وَالله تَعَالَى أعلم*
*.........*
*(10/11)*
*الْجمع بَين الْمغرب وَالْعشَاء فِي الْمزْدَلِفَة، وَهَذَا لَا خلاف فِيهِ،**وَلَكِن الْخلاف فِيهِ**:* *هَل هُوَ للنسك أَو لمُطلق السّفر، أَو للسَّفر الطَّوِيل،**فَمن قَالَ**:* *للنسك،**قَالَ**:* *يجمع أهل مَكَّة وَمنى وعرفة والمزدلفة،**وَمن قَالَ**:* *لمُطلق السّفر،**قَالَ**:* *يجمعُونَ سوى أهل الْمزْدَلِفَة، وَمن قَالَ للسَّفر الطَّوِيل،**قَالَ**:* *يتم أهل مَكَّة وَمنى وعرفة والمزدلفة وَجَمِيع من كَانَ بَينه وَبَينهَا دون مَسَافَة الْقصر، وَيقصر من طَال سَفَره**.* *وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *وَالْعَمَل على هَذَا الحَدِيث عِنْد أهل الْعلم أَنه لَا يُصَلِّي الْمغرب دون جمع. وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين،**رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى**:* *كَأَنَّهُ أَرَادَ الْعَمَل عَلَيْهِ مَشْرُوعِيَّة واستحبابا لَا تحتما وَلَا لُزُوما، فَإِنَّهُم لم يتفقوا على ذَلِك، بل اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ*
*وَقَالَ مَالك**: لَا يُصليهَا أحد قبل جمع إلاَّ من عذر، فَإِن صلاهما من عذر لم يجمع بَينهمَا حَتَّى يغيب الشَّفق، وَذهب الشَّافِعِي إِلَى أَن هَذَا هُوَ الْأَفْضَل، وَأَنه إِن جمع بَينهمَا فِي وَقت الْمغرب أَو فِي وَقت الْعشَاء، بِأَرْض عَرَفَات أَو غَيرهَا أَو صلى كل*
*صَلَاة فِي وَقتهَا جَازَ ذَلِك، وَبِه قَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَإِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه وَأَبُو ثَوْر، وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَأَشْهَب، وَحَكَاهُ النَّوَوِيّ عَن أَصْحَاب الحَدِيث،*
*..........*
*(10/15)*
*مَشْرُوعِيَّة الْأَذَان وَالْإِقَامَة لكل من الصَّلَاتَيْنِ إِذا جمع بَينهمَا،**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *لم نجده مرويا عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلَو ثَبت عَنهُ لَقلت بِهِ، وَقد وجد عَن عمر من فعله**.* *قلت**:* *أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَنهُ،*
*.........*
*(10/16)*
*قَالَ الْأَزْهَرِي**:* *يُسمى مشعرا لِأَنَّهُ معلم لِلْعِبَادَةِ. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي صَاحب** (**الْمَنَاسِك**) :* *الْأَصَح أَن الْمشعر الْحَرَام فِي الْمزْدَلِفَة لَا غير الْمزْدَلِفَة، وحد الْمزْدَلِفَة مَا بَين مأزمي عَرَفَة وَقرن محسر يَمِينا وَشمَالًا من الشعاب وَالْجِبَال،**وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي الشَّارِح**:* *وَاخْتلف فِيهِ، وَالْمَعْرُوف عَن أَصْحَابنَا أَنه قزَح،**بِضَم الْقَاف وَفتح الزَّاي وبالمهملة**:* *وَهُوَ جبل مَعْرُوف بِالْمُزْدَلِفَ  ةِ، والْحَدِيث يدل عَلَيْهِ،**وَقَالَ غَيرهم**:* *إِنَّه نفس الْمزْدَلِفَة. وَفِي** (**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *والمزدلفة لَهَا اسمان آخرَانِ: جمع والمشعر الْحَرَام. وَفِي حَدِيث أَن قزَح هُوَ الْمشعر الْحَرَام،**وَعَن ابْن عمر**:* *أَن الْمشعر الْحَرَام هُوَ الْمزْدَلِفَة كلهَا**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *لَو كَانَ الْمشعر الْحَرَام هُوَ الْمزْدَلِفَة لقَالَ،**عز وَجل**:* *فاذكروا الله فِي الْمشعر الْحَرَام،*
*.........*
*(10/17)*
*وَقد اخْتلف السّلف فِي الْمبيت بِالْمُزْدَلِفَ  ةِ،**فَذهب أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَالثَّوْري وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَمُحَمّد بن إِدْرِيس فِي أحد قوليه**:* *إِلَى وجوب الْمبيت بهَا، وَأَنه لَيْسَ بِرُكْن، فَمن تَركه فَعَلَيهِ دم، وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء وَالزهْرِيّ وَقَتَادَة وَمُجاهد،**وَعَن الشَّافِعِي**:* *سنة، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك. وَقَالَ ابْن بنت الشَّافِعِي*
*وَابْن خُزَيْمَة الشافعيان**:* *هُوَ ركن،**وَقَالَ عَلْقَمَة وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالشعْبِيّ**:* *من ترك الْمبيت بِمُزْدَلِفَة فَاتَهُ الْحَج**.*
*وَقَالَ أهل الظَّاهِر**:* *من لم يدْرك مَعَ الإِمَام صَلَاة الصُّبْح بِالْمُزْدَلِفَ  ةِ بَطل حجه بِخِلَاف النِّسَاء وَالصبيان والضعفاء**.* *وَعند أَصْحَابنَا الْحَنَفِيَّة**:* *لَو ترك الْوُقُوف بهَا بعد الصُّبْح من غير عذر فَعَلَيهِ دم، وَإِن كَانَ بِعُذْر الزحام فتعجل السّير إِلَى منى، فَلَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ، والمأمور بِهِ فِي الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة الذّكر دون الْوُقُوف، ووقف الْوُقُوف بالمشعر بعد طُلُوع الْفجْر من يَوْم النَّحْر إِلَى أَن يسفر جدا،**وَعَن مَالك**:* *لَا يقف أحد إِلَى الْأَسْفَار، بل يدْفَعُونَ قبل ذَلِك**.*
*..........*
*(10/20)*
*وَاخْتلف السّلف فِي الْوَقْت الَّذِي يقطع فِيهِ الْحَاج التَّلْبِيَة، فَذَهَبت طَائِفَة إِلَى أَن التَّلْبِيَة لَا تقطع حَتَّى يَرْمِي جَمْرَة الْعقبَة، وَهُوَ مَرْوِيّ عَن ابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، وَبِه قَالَ عَطاء وطاووس وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَابْن أبي ليلى وَالثَّوْري وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق، وروى عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه كَانَ يُلَبِّي فِي الْحَج. فَإِذا زاغت الشَّمْس من يَوْم عَرَفَة قطعهَا**.* *وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *وَذَلِكَ الْأَمر الَّذِي لم يزل عَلَيْهِ أهل الْعلم ببلدنا،*
*قَالُوا**:* *وَهُوَ قَول ظَاهر الحَدِيث أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لم يزل يُلَبِّي حَتَّى رمى جَمْرَة الْعقبَة،**وَلم يقل**:* *حَتَّى رمى بَعْضهَا**.*
*..........*
*وَهُوَ جبل الْمزْدَلِفَة على يسَار الذَّاهِب إِلَى منى**.* *وَقيل**:* *هُوَ أعظم جبال مَكَّة عرف بِرَجُل من هُذَيْل اسْمه ثبير وَدفن فِيهِ، وَهَذَا هُوَ المُرَاد، وَإِن كَانَ للْعَرَب جبال أخر كل إسم مِنْهَا ثبير، وَهُوَ منصرف،**وَلَكِن بِدُونِ التَّنْوِين لِأَنَّهُ منادى مُفْرد معرفَة تَقْدِيره**:* *أشرق يَا ثبير،**وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن**:* *إِن للْعَرَب أَرْبَعَة أجبال أسماؤها: ثبير، وَكلهَا حجازية،**وَقَالَ الْمُحب الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *أما حَدِيث: أقطع رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، شُرَيْح بن ضَمرَة الْمُزنِيّ ثبيرا فَلَيْسَ بجبل، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ اسْم مَا لمزبنة،**وَعند ابْن مَاجَه**:* *أشرق ثبير، كَيْمَا نغير*
*..........*
*(10/23)*
*إِذا ترك الْوُقُوف بهَا بعد الصُّبْح من غير عذر فَعَلَيهِ دم، وَإِن كَانَ بِعُذْر الزحام فتعجل السّير إِلَى منى فَلَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ**.* *وَفِيه**:* *الْإِفَاضَة قبل طُلُوع الشَّمْس من يَوْم النَّحْر، وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الْوَقْت الْأَفْضَل للإفاضة، فَذهب الشَّافِعِي إِلَى أَنه إِنَّمَا يسْتَحبّ بعد كَمَال الْإِسْفَار، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الْجُمْهُور لحَدِيث جَابر الطَّوِيل**.* *وَفِيه**: (**فَلم يزل وَاقِفًا حَتَّى أَسْفر جدا فَدفع قبل أَن تطلع الشَّمْس**)* *، وَذهب مَالك إِلَى اسْتِحْبَاب الْإِفَاضَة من الْمزْدَلِفَة قبل الْأَسْفَار) ، والْحَدِيث حجَّة عَلَيْهِ، وروى ابْن خُزَيْمَة والطبري من طَرِيق عِكْرِمَة** (**عَن ابْن عَبَّاس،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا**:* *كَانَ أهل الْجَاهِلِيَّة يقفون بِالْمُزْدَلِفَ  ةِ حَتَّى إِذا طلعت الشَّمْس فَكَانَت على رُؤُوس الْجبَال كَأَنَّهَا العمائم على رُؤُوس الرِّجَال دفعُوا فَدفع رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، حِين أَسْفر كل شَيْء قبل أَن تطلع الشَّمْس**)* *، وروى الْبَيْهَقِيّ من حَدِيث الْمسور بن مخرمَة نَحوه**.*
*........*
*(10/30)*
*ويوضح هَذَا مَا رَوَاهُ أَحْمد من حَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**أَنه سُئِلَ**:* *هَل يركب الرجل هَدْيه؟**فَقَالَ**:* *لَا بَأْس، قد كَانَ النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يمر بِالرِّجَالِ يَمْشُونَ فيأمرهم بركوب هديهم**.*
*وَقد اخْتلفُوا فِي هَذَا على أَقْوَال**:*
*الأول**:* *الْجَوَاز مُطلقًا، وَبِه قَالَ عُرْوَة بن الزبير وَنسبه ابْن الْمُنْذر إِلَى أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق، وَبِه قَالَت الظَّاهِرِيَّة، وَهُوَ الَّذِي جزم بِهِ النَّوَوِيّ فِي** (**الرَّوْضَة**)* *تبعا لأصله فِي الضَّحَايَا وَنَقله فِي** (**شرح الْمُهَذّب**)* *عَن الْقفال والماوري**.*
*الثَّانِي**:* *مَا قَالَه النَّوَوِيّ، وَنقل عَنهُ عَن أبي حَامِد والبندنيجي وَغَيرهمَا مُقَيّدَة بِالْحَاجةِ،**وَقَالَ الرَّوْيَانِيّ**:* *تجويزه بِغَيْر الْحَاجة مُخَالفَة النَّص، وَهُوَ الَّذِي نَقله التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن الشَّافِعِي،**حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *وَقد رخص قوم من أهل الْعلم من أَصْحَاب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَغَيرهم ركُوب الْبَدنَة إِذا احْتَاجَ إِلَى ظهرهَا، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق،**وَهَذَا هُوَ الْمَنْقُول عَن جمَاعَة من التَّابِعين**:* *أَنَّهَا لَا تركب إلاَّ عِنْد الِاضْطِرَار إِلَى ذَلِك، وَهُوَ الْمَنْقُول عَن الشّعبِيّ وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَعَطَاء بن أبي رَبَاح، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه، فَلذَلِك قَيده صَاحب** (**الْهِدَايَة**)* *من أَصْحَابنَا بالاضطرار إِلَى ذَلِك**.*
*.........*
*(10/32)*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر الْجَصَّاص فِي** (**أَحْكَام الْقُرْآن**) :* *اخْتلف السّلف فِيمَن لم يجد الْهَدْي وَلم يصم الْأَيَّام الثَّلَاثَة قبل يَوْم النَّحْر، فَقَالَ عمر بن الْخطاب وَابْن عَبَّاس وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَإِبْرَاهِيم وطاووس،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم**:* *لَا يجْزِيه إلاَّ الْهَدْي، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة وَأبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد، وَقَالَ ابْن عمر وَعَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، يَصُوم أَيَّام منى، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك. وَقَالَ عَليّ بن أبي طَالب،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *يَصُوم بعد أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي. انْتهى**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى البُخَارِيّ فِي كتاب الصَّوْم من حَدِيث الزُّهْرِيّ عَن عُرْوَة عَن عَائِشَة وَعَن سَالم عَن ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم**.* *قَالَا**:* *لم*
*يرخص فِي أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق أَن يضمن إلاَّ لمن لم يجد الْهَدْي،**وروى الطَّحَاوِيّ من حَدِيث الزُّهْرِيّ عَن سَالم عَن أَبِيه**:* *أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ فِي الْمُتَمَتّع: إِذا لم يجد الْهَدْي وَلم يصم فِي الْعشْر أَنه يَصُوم أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق، وَرَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ أَيْضا فِي سنَنه؟**قلت**:* *رُوِيَ عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم**:* *أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: إِن هَذِه الْأَيَّام أَيَّام أكل وَشرب، وَأَرَادَ بِهَذِهِ الْأَيَّام أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق، مِنْهُم عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أخرج حَدِيثه الطَّحَاوِيّ بِإِسْنَاد حسن عَنهُ،**أَنه قَالَ**: (**خرج مُنَادِي رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق فَقَالَ: إِن هَذِه الْأَيَّام أَيَّام وَأكل وَشرب**)*
*وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *لما ثَبت بِهَذِهِ الْآثَار عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم النَّهْي عَن صِيَام أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق، وَكَانَ نَهْيه عَن ذَلِك بمنى والحاج مقيمون بهَا وَفِيهِمْ المتمتعون والقارنون، وَلم يسْتَثْن مِنْهُم مُتَمَتِّعا، وَلَا قَارنا، دخل فِيهِ المتمتعون والقارنون فِي ذَلِك النَّهْي. وَأما الحَدِيث الَّذِي رَوَاهُ سَالم عَن أَبِيه مَرْفُوعا فَهُوَ ضَعِيف، وَفِي سَنَده يحيى بن سَلام نزيل مصر،**قَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ**:* *ضَعِيف، وَفِيه مُحَمَّد بن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي ليلى فِيهِ مقَال، وَذكر الطَّحَاوِيّ عَن شُعْبَة أَن حَدِيث يحيى بن سَلام حَدِيث مُنكر لَا يُثبتهُ أهل الْعلم بالرواية لضعف يحيى بن سَلام وَابْن أبي ليلى وَسُوء حفظهما**.*
*........*
*(10/35)*
*ذهب جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء إِلَى أَن الْإِشْعَار سنة، وَذكر ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي** (**مُصَنفه**)* *بأسانيد جَيِّدَة عَن عَائِشَة وَابْن عَبَّاس: إِن شِئْت فأشعر وَإِن شِئْت فَلَا، وَقَالَ ابْن حزم فِي** (**الْمحلى**) :* *قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة: أكره الْإِشْعَار وَهُوَ مثلَة،**وَقَالَ**:* *هَذِه طامة من طوام الْعَالم أَن يكون مثلَة شَيْء فعله رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أفٍ لكل عقل يتعقب حكم رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَيلْزمهُ أَن تكون الْحجامَة وَفتح الْعرق مثله، فَيمْنَع من ذَلِك. وَهَذِه قولة لَا نعلم لأبي حنيفَة فِيهَا مُتَقَدم من السّلف، وَلَا مُوَافق من فُقَهَاء عصره إلاَّ من ابتلاه الله تَعَالَى بتقليده**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا سفاهة وَقلة حَيَاء، لِأَن الطَّحَاوِيّ الَّذِي هُوَ أعلم النَّاس بمذاهب الْفُقَهَاء، وَلَا سِيمَا بِمذهب أبي حنيفَة، ذكر أَن أَبَا حنيفَة لم يكره أصل الْإِشْعَار، وَلَا كَونه سنة، وَإِنَّمَا كره مَا يفعل على وَجه يخَاف مِنْهُ هلاكها لسراية الْجرْح، لَا سِيمَا فِي حر الْحجاز مَعَ الطعْن بِالسِّنَانِ، أَو الشَّفْرَة، فَأَرَادَ سد الْبَاب على الْعَامَّة، لأَنهم لَا يراعون الْحَد فِي ذَلِك، وَأما من وقف على الْحَد فَقطع الْجلد دون اللَّحْم فَلَا يكرههُ، وَذكر الْكرْمَانِي صَاحب الْمَنَاسِك عَنهُ استحسانه،**قَالَ**:* *وَهُوَ الْأَصَح، لَا سِيمَا إِذا كَانَ بمبضع وَنَحْوه، فَيصير كالفصد والحجامة،**وَأما قَوْله**:* *وَهَذِه قولة لَا نعلم لأبي حنيفَة فِيهَا مُتَقَدم من السّلف، فَقَوْل فَاسد، لِأَن ابْن بطال ذكر أَن إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ أَيْضا لَا يرى بالإشعار،**وَلما روى التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قلد نَعْلَيْنِ، وأشعر الْهَدْي فِي الشق الْأَيْمن بِذِي الحليفة*
*وكيعا يَقُول حِين روى هَذَا الحَدِيث: لَا تنظروا إِلَى قَول أهل الرَّأْي فِي هَذَا، فَإِن الْإِشْعَار سنة، وَقَوْلهمْ بِدعَة**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَسمعت أَبَا السَّائِب يَقُول: كُنَّا عِنْد وَكِيع فَقَالَ لرجل مِمَّن ينظر فِي الرَّأْي: أشعر رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَيَقُول أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *هُوَ مثلَة**.* *قَالَ الرجل**:* *فَإِنَّهُ قد رُوِيَ عَن إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ أَنه قَالَ: الْإِشْعَار مثلَة**.* *قَالَ**:* *فَرَأَيْت وكيعا غضب غَضبا شَدِيدا،**وَقَالَ**:* *أَقُول لَك: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَتقول**:* *قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم؟ مَا أحقك بِأَن تحبس ثمَّ لَا تخرج حَتَّى تنْزع عَن قَوْلك هَذَا؟ انْتهى**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *لَا أعلم أحدا يكره الْإِشْعَار إلاَّ أَبَا حنيفَة،**قَالَ**:* *وَخَالفهُ صَاحِبَاه، وَقَالا بقول عَامَّة أهل الْعلم**.* *قلت**:* *الْجَواب عَمَّا نَقله التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن وَكِيع، وَعَما قَالَه الْخطابِيّ، وَعَن قَول كل من يتعقب على أبي حنيفَة بِمثل هَذَا يحصل مِمَّا قَالَه الطَّحَاوِيّ، وَقد رَأَيْت كل مَا ذكره، وَفِيه أريحية العصبية والحط على من لَا يجوز الْحَط عَلَيْهِ،**وحاشا من أهل الْإِنْصَاف أَن يصدر مِنْهُم مَا لَا يَلِيق ذكره فِي حق الْأَئِمَّة الأجلاء على أَن أَبَا حنيفَة قَالَ**:* *لَا أتبع الرَّأْي وَالْقِيَاس إلاَّ إِذا لم أظفر بِشَيْء من الْكتاب أَو السّنة أَو الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَهَذَا ابْن عَبَّاس وَعَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، قد خير صَاحب الْهَدْي فِي الْإِشْعَار، وَتَركه على مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ عَن قريب، وَهَذَا يشْعر مِنْهُمَا أَنَّهُمَا كَانَا لَا يريان الْإِشْعَار سنة وَلَا مُسْتَحبا**.*
*.........*
*(10/36)*
*قَالَ مَالك عَن يحيى بن سعيد عَن مُحَمَّد بن إِبْرَاهِيم عَن ربيعَة بن الهدير**:* *رأى رجلا متجردا بالعراق،**فَسَأَلَ عَنهُ فَقَالُوا**:* *أَمر بهديه أَن يُقَلّد، فَلذَلِك تجرد، فَذكر ذَلِك لِابْنِ الزبير،**فَقَالَ**:* *بِدعَة وَرب الْكَعْبَة**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *لَا يجوز عندنَا أَن يكون حلف ابْن الزبير على ذَلِك إلاَّ أَنه قد علم أَن السّنة على خِلَافه. وَالله أعلم**.*
*.....*
*(10/39)*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وَفِيه: دَلِيل على اسْتِحْبَاب بعث الْهَدْي إِلَى الْحرم وَأَن من لم يذهب إِلَيْهِ يسْتَحبّ لَهُ بَعثه مَعَ غَيره وَفِيه: أَن من بعث هَدْيه لَا يصير محرما وَلَا يحرم عَلَيْهِ شَيْء مِمَّا يحرم على الْمحرم، وَهُوَ مَذْهَبنَا وَمذهب الْعلمَاء كَافَّة إلاَّ رِوَايَة حكيت عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن عمر وَعَطَاء وَسَعِيد ابْن جُبَير، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم وَحَكَاهُ الْخطابِيّ أَيْضا عَن أهل الرَّأْي أَنه إِذا فعل ذَلِك لزمَه اجْتِنَاب مَا يجتنبه الْمحرم، وَلَا يصير محرما من غير نِيَّة الْإِحْرَام، وَالصَّحِيح مَا قَالَه الْجُمْهُور، ولهذه الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة**.*
*............*
*(10/40)*
*فَمَا كَانَ يُقَال لَهُ إلاَّ زِيَاد بن أَبِيه**.* *وَقيل**:* *استلحاق مُعَاوِيَة لَهُ لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُقَال لَهُ: زِيَاد بن عبيد، وَكَانَت أمه سميَّة مولاة الْحَارِث بن كلدة الثَّقَفِيّ تَحت عبيد الْمَذْكُور، فَولدت زيادا على فرَاشه، فَكَانَ ينْسب إِلَيْهِ. فَلَمَّا كَانَ فِي خلَافَة مُعَاوِيَة شهد جمَاعَة على إِقْرَار أبي سُفْيَان بِأَن زيادا وَلَده، فاستلحقه مُعَاوِيَة لذَلِك وزوى ابْنه ابْنَته،**وَأمر زيادا على العراقين**:* *الْبَصْرَة والكوفة، جَمعهمَا لَهُ، وَمَات فِي خلَافَة مُعَاوِيَة سنة ثَلَاث وَخمسين،*
*..........*
*(10/40)*
*ردوا قَول ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**فِيمَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ من قَوْله**: (**إِن من بعث بهديه إِلَى مَكَّة وَأقَام هُوَ، فَإِنَّهُ يلْزمه أَن يجْتَنب مَا يجتنبه الْمحرم حَتَّى ينْحَر هَدْيه**) .* *وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *خَالف ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فِي هَذَا جَمِيع الْفُقَهَاء، واحتجت عَائِشَة بِفعل رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَمَا روته فِي ذَلِك يجب أَن يُصَار إِلَيْهِ، وَلَعَلَّ ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، رَجَعَ عَنهُ**.* *انْتهى قلت**:* *ابْن عَبَّاس لم ينْفَرد بذلك، بل ثَبت ذَلِك عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم**.* *مِنْهُم**:* *ابْن عمر رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن ابْن علية عَن أَيُّوب وَابْن الْمُنْذر من طَرِيق ابْن جريج عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر، كَانَ إِذا بعث بِالْهَدْي يمسك عَمَّا يمسك عَنهُ الْمحرم إلاَّ أَنه لَا يُلَبِّي**.* *وَمِنْهُم**:* *قيس بن سعد بن عبَادَة، أخرج سعيد بن مَنْصُور من طَرِيق سعيد بن الْمسيب عَنهُ نَحْو ذَلِك. وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة من طَرِيق مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ بن الْحُسَيْن عَن عمر، وَعلي رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**أَنَّهُمَا قَالَا فِي الرجل يُرْسل ببدنته**:* *إِنَّه يمسك عَمَّا يمسك عَنهُ الْمحرم، وَهَذَا مُنْقَطع**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *فَإِن قلت: مَا وَجه رد عَائِشَة على ابْن عَبَّاس؟**قلت**:* *حَاصله أَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ ذَلِك قِيَاسا للتوكيل فِي أَمر الْهَدْي على الْمُبَاشرَة لَهُ،**فَقَالَت لَهُ عَائِشَة**:* *لَا اعْتِبَار للْقِيَاس فِي مُقَابلَة السّنة الظَّاهِرَة. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *لَا نسلم أَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ ذَلِك، قِيَاسا، بل الظَّاهِر أَنه إِنَّمَا قَالَه لقِيَام دَلِيل من السّنة عِنْده، وَلم يقل ابْن عَبَّاس هَذَا وَحده، كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ الْآن،**ألاَ يرى أَن جمَاعَة من التَّابِعين وهم**:* *الشّعبِيّ وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين وَمُجاهد وَعَطَاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وافقوا ابْن عَبَّاس فِيمَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ من ذَلِك؟ وَاحْتج لَهُم الطَّحَاوِيّ فِي ذَلِك من حَدِيث جَابر بن عبد الله،*
*......*
*(10/41)*
*وَاحْتج الشَّافِعِي بِهَذَا الحَدِيث على أَن الْغنم تقلد، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَابْن حبيب،**وَقَالَ مَالك وَأَبُو حنيفَة**:* *لَا تقلد لِأَنَّهَا تضعف عَن التَّقْلِيد**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *احْتج من لم يره بِأَن الشَّارِع إِنَّمَا حج حجَّة وَاحِدَة لم يهد فِيهَا غنما، وأنكروا حَدِيث الْأسود الَّذِي فِي البُخَارِيّ فِي تَقْلِيد الْغنم، قَالُوا هُوَ حَدِيث لَا يعرفهُ أهل بَيت عَائِشَة**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *مَا أَدْرِي مَا وَجه الْحجَّة مِنْهُ، لِأَن حَدِيث الْبَاب دلّ على أَنه أرسلها وَأقَام، فَكَانَ ذَلِك قبل حجَّته قطعا، فَلَا تعَارض بَين الْفِعْل وَالتّرْك، لِأَن مُجَرّد التّرْك لَا يدل على نسخ الْجَوَاز، ثمَّ من الَّذِي صرح بِهِ من الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، بِأَنَّهُ لم يكن فِي هداياه فِي حجَّته غنم حَتَّى يسوغ الِاحْتِجَاج بذلك؟**انْتهى قلت**:* *الْهَدْي الَّذِي أرسل بِهِ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من الْغنم*
*يْسَ هدي الْإِحْرَام، وَلِهَذَا أَقَامَ حَلَالا بعد إرْسَاله، وَلم ينْقل أَنه أهْدى غنما فِي إِحْرَامه**.*
*........*
*(10/47)**أَن نحر الْبَقر جَائِز عِنْد الْعلمَاء إلاَّ أَن الذّبْح مُسْتَحبّ عِنْدهم لقَوْله تَعَالَى: {إِن الله يَأْمُركُمْ أَن تذبحوا بقرة} (الْبَقَرَة: 76) . وَخَالف الْحسن بن صَالح فاستحب نحرها. وَقَالَ مَالك: إِن ذبح الْجَزُور من غير ضَرُورَة أَو نحر الشَّاة من غير ضَرُورَة لم تُؤْكَل، وَكَانَ مُجَاهِد يسْتَحبّ نحر الْبَقر. قلت: الحَدِيث ورد بِلَفْظ النَّحْر، كَمَا هَهُنَا،وَورد أَيْضا بِلَفْظ: الذّبْح، وَعَلِيهِ ترْجم البُخَارِيّ على مَا يَأْتِي إِن شَاءَ الله تَعَالَى. قيل: يجوز أَن يكون الرَّاوِي لما اسْتَوَى الْأَمْرَانِ عِنْده عبر مرّة بالنحر وَمرَّة بِالذبْحِ. وَفِي رِوَايَة ضحى،قَالَ ابْن التِّين: فَإِن يكنَّ هَدَايَا فَهُوَ أصل مَذْهَب مَالك، وَإِن يكنَّ ضحايا فَيحْتَمل أَن تكون وَاجِبَة كوجوب ضحايا غير الْحَاج. وَقَالَ الْقَدُورِيّ: الْمُسْتَحبّ فِي الْإِبِل النَّحْر، فَإِن ذَبحهَا جَازَ وَيكرهُ، وَإِنَّمَا يكره فعله لَا الْمَذْبُوح، وَالذّبْح هُوَ قطع الْعُرُوق الَّتِي فِي أَعلَى الْعُنُق تَحت اللحيين، والنحر يكون فِي اللبة، كَمَا أَن الذّبْح يكون فِي الْحلق...


(10/56)
(ثمَّ ليقضوا تفثهم) ، قَالَ عَطاء عَن ابْن عَبَّاس: التفث، حلق الرَّأْس وَأخذ الشَّارِب ونتف الْإِبِط وَحلق الْعَانَة وقص الْأَظْفَار وَالْأَخْذ من العارضين وَرمي الْجمار وَالْوُقُوف بِعَرَفَة، وَقيل: مَنَاسِك الْحَج، والتفث فِي الأَصْل: الْوَسخ والقذارة من طول الشّعْر والأظفار والشعث، وقضاؤه نقضه، وإذهابه. وَقَالَ الزّجاج: أهل اللُّغَة لَا يعْرفُونَ التفث إلاَّ من التَّفْسِير، وَكَأَنَّهُ الْخُرُوج من الْإِحْرَام إِلَى الْإِحْلَال.
......
(10/57)
وَقَالَ القَاضِي: اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي الْأَخْذ بِهَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيث، فَقَالَ قوم: يحرم إمْسَاك لُحُوم الْأَضَاحِي وَالْأكل مِنْهَا بعد ثَلَاث، وَأَن حكم التَّحْرِيم بَاقٍ، كَمَا قَالَه عَليّ وَابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم. وَقَالَ جَمَاهِير الْعلمَاء: يُبَاح الْأكل والإمساك بعد الثَّلَاث، وَالنَّهْي مَنْسُوخ بِحَدِيث جَابر هَذَا وَغَيره، وَهَذَا من نسخ السّنة بِالسنةِ، وَقَالَ بَعضهم: لَيْسَ هُوَ نسخا بل كَانَ التَّحْرِيم لعِلَّة. فَلَمَّا زَالَت زَالَ التَّحْرِيم، وَتلك الْعلَّة هِيَ الدافة، وَكَانُوا منعُوا من ذَلِك فِي أول الْإِسْلَام من أجل الدافة، فَلَمَّا زَالَت الْعلَّة الْمُوجبَة لذَلِك أَمرهم أَن يَأْكُلُوا ويدخروا. وروى مُسلم من حَدِيث مَالك عَن عبد الله بن أبي بكر عَن عبد الله بن وَاقد قَالَ نهى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن أكل لُحُوم الضَّحَايَا بعد ثَلَاث. قَالَ عبد الله بن أبي بكر: فَذكرت ذَلِك لعمرة، فَقَالَت: صدق، سَمِعت عَائِشَة تَقول: دف أهل أَبْيَات من أهل الْبَادِيَة حَضْرَة الْأَضْحَى زمن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: ادخروا ثَلَاثًا ثمَّ تصدقوا بِمَا بَقِي، فَلَمَّا كَانَ بعد ذَلِك، قَالُوا: يَا رَسُول الله إِن النَّاس يتخذون الأسقية من ضحاياهم ويحملون فِيهَا الودك، فَقَالَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: وَمَا ذَاك؟ قَالُوا: نهيت أَن تُؤْكَل لُحُوم الضَّحَايَا بعد ثَلَاث. فَقَالَ: إِنَّمَا نَهَيْتُكُمْ من أجل الدافة الَّتِي دفت، فَكُلُوا وَادخرُوا وتصدقوا) . قَالَ أهل اللُّغَة: الدافة، بتَشْديد الْفَاء: قوم يَسِيرُونَ جَمِيعًا سيرا خَفِيفا من: دف يدف، بِكَسْر الدَّال. ودافة الْأَعْرَاب من يرد مِنْهُم الْمصر، وَالْمرَاد هُنَا: من ورد من ضعفاء الْأَعْرَاب للمواساة. وَقيل: كَانَ النَّهْي الأول للكراهة لَا للتَّحْرِيم، قَالَ هَؤُلَاءِ: وَالْكَرَاهَة بَاقِيَة إِلَى يَوْمنَا هَذَا، وَلَكِن لَا يحرم
........
(10/59)
وَفِي (التَّوْضِيح) : وَقَول أبي حنيفَة وَزفر مُخَالف للْحَدِيث، فَلَا وَجه لَهُ. قلت: مَا خَالف إلاَّ من جازف، وَأَبُو حنيفَة احْتج بِمَا رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي (مُصَنفه) : حَدثنَا سَلام بن الْمُطِيع أَو الْأَحْوَص عَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن مهَاجر عَن مُجَاهِد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، قَالَ: من قدم شَيْئا من حجه أَو أَخّرهُ فليهرق لذَلِك دَمًا. وَأخرج أَيْضا عَن سعيد بن جُبَير وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَجَابِر بن زيد أبي الشعْثَاء نَحْو ذَلِك، وَأخرج الطَّحَاوِيّ عَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن مهَاجر نَحوه، وَأخرجه أَيْضا عَن ابْن مَرْزُوق عَن الْحصيب عَن وهيب عَن أَيُّوب عَن سعيد بن جُبَير عَن ابْن عَبَّاس مثله، ثمَّ أجَاب أَبُو حنيفَة عَن حَدِيث الْبَاب وَنَحْوه: أَن المُرَاد بالحرج الْمَنْفِيّ هُوَ الْإِثْم، وَلَا يسْتَلْزم ذَلِك نفي الْفِدْيَة. وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ: هَذَا ابْن عَبَّاس أحد من روى عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه: مَا سُئِلَ يَوْمئِذٍ عَن شَيْء قدم وَلَا أخر من أَمر الْحَج إلاَّ قَالَ: لَا حرج: فَلم يكن معنى ذَلِك عِنْده على الْإِبَاحَة فِي تَقْدِيم مَا قدمُوا، وَلَا تَأْخِير مَا أخروا، مِمَّا ذكرنَا أَن فِيهِ الدَّم، وَلَكِن معنى ذَلِك عِنْده: على أَن الَّذِي فَعَلُوهُ فِي حجَّة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ على الْجَهْل بالحكم فِيهِ، كَيفَ هُوَ فعذرهم لجهلهم وَأمرهمْ فِي المستأنف أَن يتعلموا مَنَاسِكه.
.........
(10/62)
فِي (كَامِل) ابْن عدي من حَدِيث ابْن عمر مَرْفُوعا: (من لبد رَأسه للْإِحْرَام فقد وَجب عَلَيْهِ الْحلق) ، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة: من لبد رَأسه أَو ضفره فَإِن قصر وَلم يحلق أَجزَأَهُ، وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، أَنه كَانَ يَقُول: من لبد أَو عقص أَو ضفر فَإِن نوى الْحلق فليحلق، وَإِن لم يُنَوّه فَإِن شَاءَ حلق وَإِن شَاءَ قصر. وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين فِي شرح التِّرْمِذِيّ: إِن الْحلق نسك. قَالَه النَّوَوِيّ، وَهُوَ قَول أَكثر أهل الْعلم، وَهُوَ القَوْل الصَّحِيح للشَّافِعِيّ. وَفِيه خَمْسَة أوجه أَصَحهَا: أَنه ركن لَا يَصح الْحَج وَالْعمْرَة إِلَّا بِهِ. وَالثَّانِي: أَنه وَاجِب. وَالثَّالِث: أَنه مُسْتَحبّ. وَالرَّابِع: أَنه اسْتِبَاحَة مَحْظُور. وَالْخَامِس: أَنه ركن فِي الْحَج وَاجِب فِي الْعمرَة وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب الشَّيْخ أَبُو حَامِد وَغير وَاحِد من الشَّافِعِيَّة.

(10/62)قد اخْتلف أهل الحَدِيث فِي الِاخْتِلَاف الْوَاقِع فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث، فَذهب بَعضهم إِلَى الْجمع بَينهمَا، وَذهب بَعضهم إِلَى التَّرْجِيح لتعذر الْجمع عِنْده،وَقَالَ صَاحب الْفَهم: إِن قَوْله: (لما حلق رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم شقّ رَأسه الْأَيْمن أعطاء أَبَا طَلْحَة) ، لَيْسَ مناقضا لما فِي الرِّوَايَة الثَّانِيَة أَنه قسم شعر الْجَانِب الْأَيْمن بَين النَّاس، وَشعر الْجَانِب الْأَيْسَر أعطَاهُ أم سليم، وَهِي امْرَأَة أبي طَلْحَة وَهِي أم أنس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا. . قَالَ: وَحصل من مَجْمُوع هَذِه الرِّوَايَات أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لما حلق الشق الْأَيْمن نَاوَلَهُ أَبَا طَلْحَة ليقسمه بَين النَّاس، فَفعل أَبُو طَلْحَة، وناول شعر الشق الْأَيْسَر ليَكُون عِنْد أبي طَلْحَة، فَصحت نِسْبَة كل ذَلِك إِلَى من نسب إِلَيْهِ، وَالله أعلم. وَقد جمع الْمُحب الطَّبَرِيّ فِي مَوضِع إِمْكَان جمعه، وَرجح فِي مَكَان تعذره،فَقَالَ: وَالصَّحِيح أَن الَّذِي وزعه على النَّاس الشق الْأَيْمن، وَأعْطى الْأَيْسَر أَبَا طَلْحَة وَأم سليم، وَلَا تضَاد بَين الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ، لِأَن أم سليم امْرَأَة أبي طَلْحَة، فإعطاه، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لَهما، فنسب الْعَطِيَّة تَارَة إِلَيْهِ وَتارَة إِلَيْهَا. انْتهى. وَفِي رِوَايَة أَحْمد......(10/63 )طَهَارَة شعر الْآدَمِيّ، وَهُوَ قَول جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء، وَهُوَ الصَّحِيح من مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي، وَخَالف فِي ذَلِك أَبُو جَعْفَر التِّرْمِذِيّ مِنْهُم، فخصص الطَّهَارَة بِشعرِهِ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَذهب إِلَى نَجَاسَة شعر غَيره.
(10/64)وَقد روى أَحْمد فِي (مُسْنده) بِسَنَدِهِ إِلَى ابْن سِيرِين أَنه قَالَ: فَحَدَّثَنِيهِ عُبَيْدَة السَّلمَانِي يُرِيد: هَذَا الحَدِيث فَقَالَ: لِأَن يكون عِنْدِي شَعْرَة مِنْهُ أحب إِلَيّ من كل بَيْضَاء وصفراء على وَجه الأَرْض. وَفِي بَطنهَا، وَقد ذكر غير وَاحِد أَن خَالِد بن الْوَلِيد، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، كَانَ فِي قلنسوته شَعرَات من شعره صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَلذَلِك كَانَ لَا يقدم على وَجه إلاَّ فتح لَهُ، وَيُؤَيّد ذَلِك مَا ذكره الملا فِي (السِّيرَة) : أَن خَالِدا سَأَلَ أَبَا طَلْحَة حِين فرق شعره صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بَين النَّاس أَن يُعْطِيهِ شعر ناصيته، فَأعْطَاهُ إِيَّاه، فَكَانَ مقدم ناصيته مناسبا لفتح كل مَا أقدم عَلَيْهِ.......ز(10/63)أَن الحالق الْمَذْكُور اخْتلف فِي تَعْيِينه، فَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ فِي (صَحِيحه) : زَعَمُوا أَنه معمر بن عبد الله،وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: إِنَّه الصَّحِيح الْمَشْهُور، قَالَ البُخَارِيّ فِي (التَّارِيخ الْكَبِير) : قَالَ عَليّ بن عبد الله: حَدثنَا عبد الْأَعْلَى حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن إِسْحَاق عَن يزِيد بن أبي حبيب عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عقبَة، مولى معمر،عَن معمر الْعَدوي قَالَ: (كنت أرجِّل لرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حِين قضى حجه، وَكَانَ يَوْم النَّحْر، جلس يحلق رَأسه، فَرفع رَأسه فَنظر فِي وَجْهي،فَقَالَ: يَا معمر! أمكنك النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من شحمة أُذُنه، وَفِي يدك الموسى،فَقَالَ: ذَاك من الله تَعَالَى عَليّ وفضله. قَالَ: نعم؟ فحلقته) ،وَقيل: إِن الَّذِي حلق رَأسهعَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام هُوَ خرَاش بن أُميَّة بن ربيعَة، حَكَاهُ النَّوَوِيّ فِي (شرح مُسلم) : وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين،رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى: هَذَا وهمٌ من قَائِله، وَإِنَّمَا حلق رَأسه خرَاش بن أُميَّة يَوْم الْحُدَيْبِيَة، وَقد بَينه ابْن عبد الْبر، فَقَالَ فِي تَرْجَمَة خرَاش، وَهُوَ الَّذِي حلق رَأس رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَوْم الْحُدَيْبِيَة. انْتهى. فَمن ذكر أَنه حلق لَهُ يَوْم النَّحْر فِي حجَّته فقد وهم، وَإِنَّمَا حلق لَهُ يَوْم النَّحْر معمر بن عبد الله الْعَدوي. كَمَا تقدم، وَهُوَ الصَّوَاب.أَن عِنْد أبي حنيفَة يبْدَأ بِيَمِين الحالق ويسار المحلوق، قَالَه الْكرْمَانِي فِي (مَنَاسِكه) وَعند الشَّافِعِي: يبْدَأ بِيَمِين المحلوق، وَالصَّحِيح عِنْد أبي حنيفَة مثله.
........(10/64)أللهم ارْحَمْ المحلقين) ، هَذَا الدُّعَاء الَّذِي وَقع من النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بالتكرار للمحلقين وأفراد الدُّعَاء للمقصرين، هَل كَانَ ذَلِك فِي حجَّة الْوَدَاع أَو فِي الْحُدَيْبِيَة؟فَقَالَ أَبُو عمر بن عبد الْبر: كَونه فِي الْحُدَيْبِيَة هُوَ الْمَحْفُوظ. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: الصَّحِيح الْمَشْهُور أَنه كَانَ فِي حجَّة الْوَدَاع،وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: لَا يبعد أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَه فِي الْمَوْضِعَيْنِ  ، وَمَا قَالَه القَاضِي هُوَ الصَّوَاب جمعا بَين الْأَحَادِيث، فَفِي (صَحِيح مُسلم) من حَدِيث أم الْحصين أَنه قَالَه فِي حجَّة الْوَدَاع، وَقد رُوِيَ أَن ابْن إِسْحَاق قَالَ فِي (السِّيرَة) : حَدثنِي ابْن أبي نجيح عَن مُجَاهِد (عَن ابْن عَبَّاس،قَالَ حلق: رجال يَوْم الْحُدَيْبِيَة وَقصر آخَرُونَ،فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: أللهم ارْحَمْ المحلقين، ثَلَاثًا. قيل: يَا رَسُول الله! مَا بَال المحلقين ظَاهَرت لَهُم بالترحم؟قَالَ: لأَنهم لم يشكوا) . فَهَذَا يُوضح أَنه قَالَه فِي الْمَوْضِعَيْنِ.وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: كَانَت عَادَتهم اتِّخَاذ الشّعْر على الرؤوس وتوفيرها وتزيينها، وَكَانَ الْحلق فيهم قَلِيلا، ويرون ذَلِك نوعا من الشُّهْرَة، وَكَانَ يشق عَلَيْهِم الْحلق، فمالوا إِلَى التَّقْصِير. فَمنهمْ من حلق وَمِنْهُم من قصر لما يجد فِي نَفسه مِنْهُ، فَمن أجل ذَلِك سمح لَهُم بِالدُّعَاءِ بِالرَّحْمَةِ، وَقصر، بالآخرين إِلَى أَن استعطف عَلَيْهِم، فعممهم بِالدُّعَاءِ بعد ذَلِك..........(10/65)مَا ذكر من أَفضَلِيَّة الْحلق على التَّقْصِير إِنَّمَا هِيَ فِي حقِّ الرِّجَال دون النِّسَاء، لوُرُود النَّهْي عَن حلق النِّسَاء، وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (لَيْسَ على النِّسَاء الْحلق، إِنَّمَا على النِّسَاء التَّقْصِير) . وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،قَالَ: نهى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن تحلق الْمَرْأَة رَأسهَا) . وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: وَرُوِيَ هَذَالحَدِيث: عَن حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة عَن قَتَادَة (عَن عَائِشَة أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نهى أَن تحلق الْمَرْأَة رَأسهَا) ..........(10/65)هَذَا التَّعْلِيق وَصله مُسلم وَلَفظه: (رحم الله المحلقين، مرّة أَو مرَّتَيْنِ. قَالُوا: والمقصرين؟قَالَ: والمقصرين) الشَّك فِيهِ من اللَّيْث وإلاَّ فَأكْثر الروَاة يوافقون لما رَوَاهُ مَالك، فَإِن مُعظم الرِّوَايَات عَن مَالك إِعَادَة الدُّعَاء للمحلقين مرَّتَيْنِ، وَعطف الْمُقَصِّرِينَ عَلَيْهِ فِي الْمرة الثَّالِثَة، وَانْفَرَدَ يحيى بن بكير دون رَوَاهُ (الْمُوَطَّأ) بِإِعَادَة ذَلِك ثَلَاث مَرَّات نبه عَلَيْهِ ابْن عبد الْبر فِي (التَّقَصِّي) وَلم يُنَبه عَلَيْهِ فِي (التَّمْهِيد) بل قَالَ فِيهِ: إِنَّهُم لم يَخْتَلِفُوا على مَالك فِي ذَلِك...........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الأثنين 
الموافق : 17/ صفر /1442 هجري 
الموافق : 5/ 10/ 2020 ميلادي 

تكملة كتاب " الحج " من عمدة القاري للعيني رحمه الله 

*(10/ 67)*
*لحَدِيث الَّذِي رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أم سَلمَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه قَالَ**: (**إِن هَذَا الْيَوْم أرخص الله تَعَالَى لكم إِذا رميتم الْجَمْرَة أَن تحلوا يَعْنِي: من كل شَيْء حرمتم إلاَّ النِّسَاء، فَإِذا أمسيتم قبل أَن تطوفوا صرتم حرما كهيئتكم قبل أَن ترموا الْجَمْرَة حَتَّى تطوفوا بِهِ**)* *فَفِي هَذَا الحَدِيث إِن من أخَّر طواف الْإِفَاضَة حَتَّى أَمْسَى عَاد محرما كَمَا كَانَ قبل رمي الْجَمْرَة، يحرم عَلَيْهِ لبس الْمخيط وَغَيره من مُحرمَات الْإِحْرَام**.* *قلت**:* *حَدِيث أم سَلمَة هَذَا شَاذ، أَجمعُوا على ترك الْعَمَل بِهِ**.* *وَقَالَ الْمُحب الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *وَهَذَا حكم لَا أعلم أحدا قَالَ بِهِ، وَإِذا كَانَ كَذَلِك فَهُوَ مَنْسُوخ وَالْإِجْمَاع، وَإِن كَانَ لَا ينْسَخ، فَهُوَ يدل على وجود نَاسخ وَإِن لم يظْهر، وَالله أعلم**.*
*........*
*(10/70)*
*وَفِي** (**شرح الْمُهَذّب**) :* *إِذا ترك طواف الْوَدَاع لزمَه دم، هَذَا هُوَ الصَّحِيح عِنْد الشَّافِعِي، وَبِه قَالَ أَكثر الْعلمَاء، فَهُوَ وَاجِب**.* *وَقَالَ مَالك وَدَاوُد وَابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *هُوَ سنة لَا شَيْء فِي تَركه، وَعَن مُجَاهِد رِوَايَتَانِ كالمذهبين**.*
*........*
*(10/70)*
*فقد أجمع الْعلمَاء أَن من رمى جَمْرَة الْعقبَة من طُلُوع الشَّمْس إِلَى الزَّوَال يَوْم النَّحْر فقد أصَاب سنتها ووقتها الْمُخْتَار. وَأَجْمعُوا أَن من رَمَاهَا يَوْم النَّحْر قبل المغيب فقد رَمَاهَا فِي وَقت لَهَا، وَإِن لم يكن ذَلِك مستحسنا لَهُ، وَاخْتلفُوا فِيمَن أخر رميها حَتَّى غربت الشَّمْس من يَوْم النَّحْر،**فَذكر ابْن الْقَاسِم أَن مَالِكًا كَانَ مرّة يَقُول**:* *عَلَيْهِ دم، وَمرَّة لَا يرى عَلَيْهِ شَيْئا،**وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ**:* *من أَخّرهَا عَامِدًا إِلَى اللَّيْل فَعَلَيهِ دم**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *يرميها من الْغَد وَلَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ، وَقد أَسَاءَ، سَوَاء تَركهَا عَامِدًا أَو نَاسِيا لَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن قدامَة**:* *إِن أخر جَمْرَة الْعقبَة إِلَى اللَّيْل لَا يرميها حَتَّى تَزُول الشَّمْس من الْغَد، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَإِسْحَاق**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَمُحَمّد وَابْن الْمُنْذر وَيَعْقُوب**:* *يَرْمِي لَيْلًا،**لقَوْله**:* *وَلَا حرج،**وَلأبي حنيفَة**:* *أَن ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**قَالَ**:* *من فَاتَهُ الرَّمْي حَتَّى تغيب الشَّمْس فَلَا يرم حَتَّى تَزُول الشَّمْس من الْغَد، وَإِذا رمى جَمْرَة الْعقبَة قبل طُلُوع الْفجْر يَوْم النَّحْر فَأكْثر الْعلمَاء على أَنه لَا يجزىء وَعَلِيهِ الْإِعَادَة، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَمَالك وَأبي ثَوْر وَأحمد بن حَنْبَل وَإِسْحَاق**.* *وَقَالَ عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَابْن أبي مليكَة وَعِكْرِمَة بن خَالِد وَجَمَاعَة المكيين**:* *يجْزِيه وَلَا إِعَادَة على من فعله وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَأَصْحَابه**:*
*........*
*(10/75)*
*وَقد أجمع الْعلمَاء على جَوَاز الْأَمريْنِ مَعًا وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الْأَفْضَل من ذَلِك، فَذهب أَحْمد إِسْحَاق إِلَى اسْتِحْبَاب الرَّمْي مَاشِيا، وروى الْبَيْهَقِيّ بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى جَابر بن عبد الله أَنه كَانَ يكره أَن يركب إِلَى شَيْء من الْجمار إلاَّ من ضَرُورَة، وَذهب مَالك إِلَى اسْتِحْبَاب الْمَشْي فِي رمي أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق، وَأما جَمْرَة الْعقبَة يَوْم النَّحْر فيرميها على حسب حَاله كَيفَ كَانَ،**وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *لَيْسَ من سنة الرَّمْي الرّكُوب لَهُ وَلَا التَّرَجُّل، وَلَكِن يَرْمِي الرجل على هَيئته الَّتِي يكون حِينَئِذٍ عَلَيْهَا من ركُوب أَو مشي، وَلَا ينزل إِن كَانَ رَاكِبًا لرمي، وَلَا يركب إِن كَانَ مَاشِيا، وَأما الْأَيَّام بعْدهَا فَيَرْمِي مَاشِيا لِأَن النَّاس نازلون مَنَازِلهمْ بمنى فيمشون للرمي وَلَا يركبون، لِأَنَّهُ خُرُوج عَن التَّوَاضُع حِينَئِذٍ، هَذَا مَذْهَب مَالك. انْتهى وَاخْتَارَ بَعضهم الرّكُوب فِي الْيَوْم الأول والأخير وَالْمَشْي فِيمَا بَينهمَا،**وروى الْبَيْهَقِيّ بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح قَالَ**:* *رمي الْجمار ركُوب يَوْمَيْنِ ومشي يَوْمَيْنِ، وَحمله الْبَيْهَقِيّ على ركُوب الْيَوْم الأول والأخير، وَحكى النَّوَوِيّ فِي** (**شرح مُسلم**)* *عَن الشَّافِعِي وموافقيه: أَنه يسْتَحبّ لمن وصل منى رَاكِبًا أَن يَرْمِي جَمْرَة الْعقبَة يَوْم النَّحْر رَاكِبًا، وَلَو رَمَاهَا مَاشِيا جَازَ، وَأما من وَصلهَا مَاشِيا فيرميها مَاشِيا*
*.......*
*(10/81)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن جني**:* *من عَادَة الْعَرَب أَن يوقعوا على الشَّيْء الَّذِي يختصونه بالمدح اسْم الْجِنْس، ألاَ تراهم كَيفَ سموا الْكَعْبَة بِالْبَيْتِ، وَكتاب سِيبَوَيْهٍ بِالْكتاب،**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *يُقَال: إِن الْبَلدة خَاص لمَكَّة،**أَو**:* *اللَّام،**للْعهد عَن قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**إِنَّمَا أمرت أَن أعبد رب هَذِه الْبَلدة الَّذِي حرمهَا**} (**النَّمْل: 19**)* 
*..........*
*(10/82)*
*يوم النحر**الْحَج الْأَكْبَر، وَالْعمْرَة يُقَال لَهَا الْحَج الْأَصْغَر**.* *وَقيل**:* *الْحَج الَّذِي كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هُوَ وَاقِفًا فِيهِ: الْحَج الْأَكْبَر،**وَقيل إِنَّمَا قَالَ**:* *عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام**: (**هَذَا يَوْم الْحَج الْأَكْبَر**)* *لِاجْتِمَاع الْمُسلمين وَالْمُشْرِكين فِيهِ، وموافقته لأعياد أهل الْكتاب**.*
*وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *بَاب مَا جَاءَ فِي الْحَج الْأَكْبَر: حَدثنَا عبد الْوَارِث بن عبد الصَّمد حَدثنَا أبي عَن أَبِيه عَن مُحَمَّد بن إِسْحَاق عَن الْحَارِث** (**عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**قَالَ**:* *سَأَلت رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَن يَوْم الْحَج الْأَكْبَر؟**فَقَالَ**:* *يَوْم النَّحْر**) .* *وَرَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى أَيْضا عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، مَوْقُوفا،**وَقَالَ**:* *وَهُوَ الْأَصَح**.* *قلت**:* *انْفَرد التِّرْمِذِيّ بِإِخْرَاجِهِ مَرْفُوعا وموقوفا،*
*
.............. 
**وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي يَوْم الْحَج الْأَكْبَر على أَقْوَال**:* *أَحدهَا: أَنه يَوْم النَّحْر، وَهُوَ قَول عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَعبد الله بن أبي أوفى وَالشعْبِيّ وَمُجاهد**.* *وَالْقَوْل الثَّانِي**:* *أَنه يَوْم عَرَفَة، ويروى ذَلِك عَن عمر وَابْنه عبد الله بن عمر**.* *وَالْقَوْل الثَّالِث**:* *أَنه أَيَّام الْحَج كلهَا،**وَقد يعبر عَن الزَّمَان بِالْيَوْمِ كَقَوْلِهِم**:* *يَوْم بُعَاث وَيَوْم الْجمل وَيَوْم صفّين وَنَحْو ذَلِك، وَهُوَ قَول سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ**.* *وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد**:* *الْأَكْبَر الْقرَان، والأصغر الْإِفْرَاد،**وروى ابْن مرْدَوَيْه فِي تَفْسِيره من رِوَايَة الْحسن عَن سَمُرَة قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**يَوْم الْحَج الْأَكْبَر يَوْم حج أَبُو بكر الصّديق، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**)* 
*...............*
*(10/84)*
*عَن أبي الزبير** (**عَن جَابر،**قَالَ**:* *رمى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْجَمْرَة يَوْم النَّحْر ضحى وَأما بعد فَإِذا زَالَت الشَّمْس**)* *، وَرَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من رِوَايَة يحيى بن سعيد،**وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ عَن عَليّ بن خشرم**:* *حَدثنَا عِيسَى بن يُونُس عَن ابْن جريج عَن أبي الزبير** (**عَن جَابر،**قَالَ**:* *كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَرْمِي يَوْم النَّحْر ضحى وَأما بعد ذَلِك فَبعد زَوَال الشَّمْس**) .* *وَأخرجه النَّسَائِيّ من رِوَايَة عبد الله بن إِدْرِيس**.*
*وَفِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *رمي جَمْرَة الْعقبَة من أَسبَاب التَّحَلُّل عندنَا، وَلَيْسَ بِرُكْن،**خلافًا لعبد الْملك الْمَالِكِي حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *من خرجت عَنهُ أَيَّام منى وَلم يرم جَمْرَة الْعقبَة بَطل حجه، فَإِن ذكر بعد غرُوب شمس يَوْم النَّحْر فَعَلَيهِ دم، وَإِن تذكر بعد فَعَلَيهِ بَدَنَة،**وَقَالَ ابْن وهب**:* *لَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ مَا دَامَت أَيَّام منى. وَفِي** (**الْمُحِيط**)* *أَوْقَات رمي جَمْرَة الْعقبَة ثَلَاثَة: مسنون بعد طُلُوع الشَّمْس، ومباح بعد زَوَالهَا إِلَى غُرُوبهَا، ومكروه وَهُوَ الرَّمْي بِاللَّيْلِ. وَلَو لم يرم حَتَّى دخل اللَّيْل فَعَلَيهِ أَن يرميها فِي اللَّيْل، وَلَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ. وَعَن أبي يُوسُف،**وَهُوَ قَول الثَّوْريّ**:* *لَا يَرْمِي فِي اللَّيْل وَعَلِيهِ دم، وَلَو لم يرمِ فِي يَوْم النَّحْر حَتَّى أصبح من الْغَد رَمَاهَا وَعَلِيهِ دم عِنْد أبي حنيفَة، خلافًا لَهما**.*
*

*
*
...........*
*(10/85)*
*أَن الرَّمْي فِي أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق مَحَله بعد زَوَال الشَّمْس، وَهُوَ كَذَلِك، وَقد اتّفق عَلَيْهِ الْأَئِمَّة. وَخَالف أَبُو حنيفَة فِي الْيَوْم الثَّالِث مِنْهَا،**فَقَالَ**:* *يجوز الرَّمْي فِيهِ قبل الزَّوَال اسْتِحْسَانًا**.* *وَقَالَ**:* *إِن رمى فِي الْيَوْم الأول أَو الثَّانِي قبل الزَّوَال أعَاد، وَفِي الثَّالِث يجْزِيه**.* *وَقَالَ عَطاء وطاووس**:* *يجوز فِي الثَّلَاثَة قبل الزَّوَال،**وَاتفقَ مَالك وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَالثَّوْري وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَبُو ثَوْر**:* *أَنه إِذا مَضَت أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق وَغَابَتْ الشَّمْس من آخرهَا فقد فَاتَ الرَّمْي، وَيجْبر ذَلِك بِالدَّمِ**.*
*وَعند الْجُمْهُور**:* *لَا يجوز الرَّمْي فِي أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق، وَهِي الْأَيَّام الثَّلَاثَة إلاَّ بعد الزَّوَال**.* *وَقَالَ عَطاء وطاووس**:* *يجْزِيه فِيهَا قبل الزَّوَال، وَقد ذَكرْنَاهُ عَن قريب. وَاتَّفَقُوا أَنه إِذا مَضَت أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق وَغَابَتْ الشَّمْس من آخرهَا فقد فَاتَ الرَّمْي، وَيجْبر بِالدَّمِ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن قدامَة**:* *إِذا أخر رمي يَوْم إِلَى يَوْم بعده أَو أخر الرَّمْي كُله إِلَى آخر أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق ترك السّنة، وَلَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ**.* *وَعند أبي حنيفَة**:* *إِن ترك حَصَاة أَو حصاتين أَو ثَلَاثًا إِلَى الْغَد رَمَاهَا وَعَلِيهِ لكل حَصَاة نصف صَاع، وَإِن ترك أَرْبعا إِلَى الْغَد فَعَلَيهِ دم، وَالله أعلم**.*
*...........*
*(10/87)*
*حلف ابْن مَسْعُود من غير دَاع لذَلِك لأجل تَأْكِيد كَلَامه، وَذَلِكَ أَنه لما سمع من عبد الرَّحْمَن بن يزِيد مَا نقل عَن هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذين يرْمونَ جَمْرَة الْعقبَة من فَوق الْوَادي على خلاف مَا يَفْعَله الشَّارِع صَعب عَلَيْهِ ذَلِك، وَكَرِهَهُ مِنْهُم، وَأنكر عَلَيْهِم غَايَة الْإِنْكَار حَتَّى أَلْجَأَهُ ذَلِك إِلَى الْيمن. ثمَّ الْحِكْمَة فِي ذكر ابْن مَسْعُود لسورة الْبَقَرَة دون غَيرهَا من السُّور، وَإِن كَانَ قد أنزل عَلَيْهِ كل السُّور، وَأَن مُعظم الْمَنَاسِك مَذْكُور فِي سُورَة الْبَقَرَة،**فَكَأَنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *من هُنَا رمى من أنزل عَلَيْهِ أُمُور الْمَنَاسِك وَأخذ عَنهُ الشَّرْع فَهُوَ أولى وأحق بالاتباع مِمَّن رمى الْجَمْرَة من فَوْقهَا**.*
*
.........*
*(**10/87)*
*أَن السّنة رمي جَمْرَة الْعقبَة من بطن الْوَادي، وَلَو رَمَاهَا من أَسْفَلهَا كره. وَفِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *وَلَو رَمَاهَا من أَسْفَلهَا جَازَ**.* *وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *لَا بَأْس أَن يرميها من فَوْقهَا ثمَّ رَجَعَ،**فَقَالَ**:* *لَا يرميها إلاَّ من أَسْفَلهَا وَقَالَ ابْن بطال رمى جَمْرَة الْعقبَة من حَيْثُ يَتَيَسَّر من الْعقبَة من أَو أَسْفَلهَا أَو أَعْلَاهَا أَو أوسطها، كل ذَلِك وَاسع، والموضع الَّذِي يخْتَار بهَا بطن الْوَادي من أجل حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود، وَكَانَ جَابر بن عبد الله يرميها من بطن الْوَادي، وَبِه قَالَ عَطاء وَسَالم، وَهُوَ قَول الثَّوْريّ وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق، وَقَالَ مَالك، فرميها من أَسْفَلهَا أحب إِلَيّ. وَقد روى عَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه جَاءَ والزحام عِنْد الْجَمْرَة، فَصَعدَ فَرَمَاهَا من فَوْقهَا**.* 
*...........*
*(10/88)*
*أَنه لَا يكره قَول الرجل سُورَة الْبَقَرَة وَسورَة آل عمرَان، وَنَحْو ذَلِك وَهُوَ قَول كَافَّة الْعلمَاء إلاَّ مَا حكى عَن بعض التَّابِعين كَرَاهَة ذَلِك، وَأَنه يَنْبَغِي أَن يُقَال السُّورَة الَّتِي يذكر فِيهِ كَذَا،**وَالأَصَح قَول الْجُمْهُور لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**من قَرَأَ الْآيَتَيْنِ من آخر سُورَة الْبَقَرَة فِي لَيْلَة كفتاه**) .* *وَغير ذَلِك من الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة المرفوعة**.*
*............*
*(10/89)*
*قَالَ سَمِعت الْحجَّاج يَقُول**)* *هَذَا حِكَايَة عَن الْأَعْمَش عَن الْحجَّاج لأجل إِظْهَار خطئه، وَلم يقْصد بِهِ الرِّوَايَة عَنهُ لِأَنَّهُ لم يكن أَهلا لذَلِك،**وأصل الْقَضِيَّة أَن الْأَعْمَش سمع الْحجَّاج يَقُول وَهُوَ على الْمِنْبَر**:* *السُّورَة الَّتِي تذكر فِيهَا الْبَقَرَة وَالسورَة الَّتِي تذكر فِيهَا آل عمرَان وَالسورَة الَّتِي تذكر فِيهَا النِّسَاء،**وَلم يقل**:* *سُورَة الْبَقَرَة وَسورَة آل عمرَان وَسورَة النِّسَاء، وَلم ير بِإِضَافَة السُّورَة إِلَى الْبَقَرَة وَلَا إِلَى آل عمرَان وَلَا إِلَى النِّسَاء، وَنَحْو ذَلِك**.* *وروى النَّسَائِيّ بِلَفْظ**:* *لَا تَقولُوا: سُورَة الْبَقَرَة،**قولا**:* *السُّورَة الَّتِي تذكر فِيهَا الْبَقَرَة. وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم عَن الْأَعْمَش،**قَالَ**:* *سَمِعت الْحجَّاج بن يُوسُف يَقُول وَهُوَ يخْطب على الْمِنْبَر: ألفوا الْقُرْآن كَمَا أَلفه جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، السُّورَة الَّتِي تذكر فِيهَا الْبَقَرَة، وَالسورَة الَّتِي تذكر فِيهَا آل عمرَان**.*
*.......*
*(10/90)*
*قَالَ عِيَاض**:* *إِن كَانَ الْحجَّاج أَرَادَ بقوله: كَمَا أَلفه جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، تأليف الْآي فِي كل سُورَة ونظمها على مَا هِيَ عَلَيْهِ الْآن فِي الْمُصحف، فَهُوَ إِجْمَاع الْمُسلمين، أَجمعُوا أَن ذَلِك تأليف سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَإِن كَانَ يُرِيد تأليف السُّورَة بَعْضهَا على أثر بعض، فَهُوَ قَول بعض الْفُقَهَاء والقراء، وَخَالفهُم جمَاعَة من الْمُحَقِّقين،**وَقَالُوا**:* *بل هُوَ اجْتِهَاد من الْأمة وَلَيْسَ بتوقيف،**وَقَالَ أَبُو الْفضل**:* *تَقْدِيم الْحجَّاج سُورَة النِّسَاء على آل عمرَان فِي رِوَايَة مُسلم دَلِيل على أَنه لم يرد إلاَّ نظم الْآي، لِأَن الْحجَّاج إِنَّمَا كَانَ يتبع مصحف عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَلَا يُخَالِفهُ**.*
*............*
*_10/90)*
*ا بُد من رمي سبع بحصات**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *التَّكْبِير مَعَ كل حَصَاة، وَأَجْمعُوا على اسْتِحْبَابه فِيمَا حَكَاهُ القَاضِي عِيَاض، وَأَنه لَو ترك التَّكْبِير أَجزَأَهُ إِجْمَاعًا وَفِيه نظر، لِأَن بَعضهم يعده وَاجِبا**.* *وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا**:* *يكبر مَعَ كل حَصَاة،**وَيَقُول**:* *بِسم الله وَالله أكبر رغما للشَّيْطَان وَحزبه، وَكَانَ عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، يَقُول،**كلما رمى حَصَيَات**:* *أللهم إهدني بِالْهدى، وقني بالتقوى، وَاجعَل الْآخِرَة خيرا لي من الأولى. وَكَانَ ابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم،**يَقُولَانِ عِنْد ذَلِك**:* *أللهم اجْعَلْهُ حجا مبرورا وذنبا مغفورا وسعيا مشكورا**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم**:* *فَإِن سبح لَا شَيْء*
*عليه* 
*............*
*(10/91)*
*قَالَ عبد الله بن عمر عَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَنه كَانَ يَرْمِي جَمْرَة الْعقبَة وَلَا يقف عِنْدهَا. أخرج البُخَارِيّ هَذَا مُسْندًا فِي الْبَاب الَّذِي يَلِي هَذَا الْبَاب، وَقد روى أَحْمد فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *من حَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده نَحوه، وَلَا يعرف فِيهِ خلاف**.*
*.........*
*(10/92)*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي مِقْدَار مَا يقف عِنْد الْجَمْرَة الأولى، فَكَانَ ابْن مَسْعُود يقف عِنْدهَا قدر قِرَاءَة سُورَة الْبَقَرَة مرَّتَيْنِ،**وَعَن ابْن عمر**:* *كَانَ يقف عِنْدهَا قدر قِرَاءَة سُورَة الْبَقَرَة عِنْد الْجَمْرَتَيْن،**وَعَن أبي مجلز قَالَ**:* *كَانَ ابْن عمر يشبر ظله ثَلَاثَة أشبار ثمَّ يَرْمِي، وَقَامَ عِنْد الْجَمْرَتَيْن قدر قِرَاءَة سُورَة يُوسُف، وَكَانَ ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، يقف بِقدر قِرَاءَة سُورَة من المئين، وَلَا تَوْقِيف فِي ذَلِك عِنْد الْعلمَاء، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ ذكر وَدُعَاء، فَإِن لم يقف وَلم يدع فَلَا حرج عَلَيْهِ عِنْد أَكثر الْعلمَاء إلاَّ الثَّوْريّ فَإِنَّهُ اسْتحبَّ أَن يطعم شَيْئا أَو يهريق دَمًا**.* 
*.............*
*(10/93)*
*قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيمَا أُبِيح للْحَاج بعد رمي جَمْرَة الْعقبَة قبل الطّواف بِالْبَيْتِ، فروى عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَابْن الزبير وَعَائِشَة،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**:* *أَنه يحل لَهُ كل شَيْء إلاَّ النِّسَاء، وَهُوَ قَول سَالم وطاووس وَالنَّخَعِيّ، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِيهِ بِحَدِيث الْبَاب،**وروى عَن ابْن عمر وَابْنه**:* *أَنه يحل لَهُ كل شَيْء إلاَّ النِّسَاء وَالطّيب وَقَالَ مَالك يحل لَهُ كل شَيْء إِلَّا النِّسَاء وَالصَّيْد. وَفِي** (**الْمُدَوَّنَة**) :* *أكره لمن رمى جَمْرَة الْعقبَة أَن يتطيب حَتَّى يفِيض فَإِن فعل فَلَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ**.* *قلت**:* *مَذْهَب عُرْوَة بن الزبير وَجَمَاعَة من السّلف، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، أَنه لَا يحل للْحَاج اللبَاس وَالطّيب يَوْم النَّحْر وَإِن رمى جَمْرَة الْعقبَة وَحلق وَذبح حَتَّى تحل لَهُ النِّسَاء، وَلَا تحل لَهُ النِّسَاء حَتَّى يطوف طواف الزِّيَارَة**.* *وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِمَا رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *حَدثنَا يحيى بن عُثْمَان،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا عبد الله بن يُوسُف،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا ابْن لَهِيعَة عَن أبي الْأسود عَن عُرْوَة عَن أم قيس بنت مُحصن،**قَالَت**:* *دخل عَليّ عكاشة بن مُحصن وَآخر فِي منى مسَاء يَوْم الْأَضْحَى، فَنَزَعَا ثيابهما وتركا الطّيب**.* *فَقلت**:* *مَا لَكمَا؟**فَقَالَا**:* *إِن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ لنا: من لم يفضِ إِلَى الْبَيْت من عَشِيَّة هَذِه فَليدع الثِّيَاب وَالطّيب. وَقَالَ عَلْقَمَة وَسَالم وطاووس وَعبيد الله بن الْحسن وخارجة بن زيد وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد فِي** (**الصَّحِيح**)* *وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَإِسْحَاق: إِذا رمى الْمحرم جَمْرَة الْعقبَة ثمَّ حلق حل لَهُ كل شَيْء كَانَ مَحْظُورًا بِالْإِحْرَامِ إلاَّ النِّسَاء**.*
*........*
*(10/94)*
*قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيمَا أُبِيح للْحَاج بعد رمي جَمْرَة الْعقبَة قبل الطّواف بِالْبَيْتِ، فروى عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَابْن الزبير وَعَائِشَة،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**:* *أَنه يحل لَهُ كل شَيْء إلاَّ النِّسَاء، وَهُوَ قَول سَالم وطاووس وَالنَّخَعِيّ، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِيهِ بِحَدِيث الْبَاب،**وروى عَن ابْن عمر وَابْنه**:* *أَنه يحل لَهُ كل شَيْء إلاَّ النِّسَاء وَالطّيب وَقَالَ مَالك يحل لَهُ كل شَيْء إِلَّا النِّسَاء وَالصَّيْد. وَفِي** (**الْمُدَوَّنَة**) :* *أكره لمن رمى جَمْرَة الْعقبَة أَن يتطيب حَتَّى يفِيض فَإِن فعل فَلَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ**.* *قلت**:* *مَذْهَب عُرْوَة بن الزبير وَجَمَاعَة من السّلف، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، أَنه لَا يحل للْحَاج اللبَاس وَالطّيب يَوْم النَّحْر وَإِن رمى جَمْرَة الْعقبَة وَحلق وَذبح حَتَّى تحل لَهُ النِّسَاء، وَلَا تحل لَهُ النِّسَاء حَتَّى يطوف طواف الزِّيَارَة**.* *وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِمَا رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *حَدثنَا يحيى بن عُثْمَان،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا عبد الله بن يُوسُف،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا ابْن لَهِيعَة عَن أبي الْأسود عَن عُرْوَة عَن أم قيس بنت مُحصن،**قَالَت**:* *دخل عَليّ عكاشة بن مُحصن وَآخر فِي منى مسَاء يَوْم الْأَضْحَى، فَنَزَعَا ثيابهما وتركا الطّيب**.* *فَقلت**:* *مَا لَكمَا؟**فَقَالَا**:* *إِن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ لنا: من لم يفضِ إِلَى الْبَيْت من عَشِيَّة هَذِه فَليدع الثِّيَاب وَالطّيب. وَقَالَ عَلْقَمَة وَسَالم وطاووس وَعبيد الله بن الْحسن وخارجة بن زيد وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد فِي** (**الصَّحِيح**)* *وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَإِسْحَاق: إِذا رمى الْمحرم جَمْرَة الْعقبَة ثمَّ حلق حل لَهُ كل شَيْء كَانَ مَحْظُورًا بِالْإِحْرَامِ إلاَّ النِّسَاء**.*
*كل شَيْء إِلَّا النِّسَاء**.* *فَقَالَ لَهُ رجل**:* *وَالطّيب؟**فَقَالَ**:* *أما أَنا فقد رَأَيْت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يضمخ رَأسه بالمسك. أفطيب هُوَ؟**قلت**:* *سُبْحَانَ الله. آثَار التعصب الْبَاطِل لَا تَخْلُو عَنْهُم، فَلم لم يذكر صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**)* *حَدِيث الْبَاب فِي احتجاج الطَّحَاوِيّ لأبي حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه، فَإِنَّهُ احْتج لَهُم أَولا بِحَدِيث الْبَاب، وَأخرجه من طرق، وَاحْتج أَيْضا بِالْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي ذكره صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**)* *وَصدر كَلَامه بِهِ،**وغمز بقوله**:* *وَفِيه الْحجَّاج بن أَرْطَأَة، فَمَا للحجاج بن أَرْطَأَة وَقد احتجت بِهِ الْأَرْبَعَة وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ أَيْضا أخرج حَدِيثه؟ وَأما حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس فَإِنَّهُ طعن فِيهِ بِأَن الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ لم يسمع من ابْن عَبَّاس، فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ بالْحسنِ الْبَصْرِيّ، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ الْحسن العرني، وَقد روى عَن يحيى بن معِين أَن الْحسن العرني لم يسمع من ابْن عَبَّاس،**وَغَيره قَالَ**:* *سمع مِنْهُ، فالمثبت أولى من النَّافِي على مَا عرف، وَقد ذهل صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**)* *وَلم يفرق بَين الْبَصْرِيّ والعرني، وَمَعَ هَذَا فَحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس هَذَا أخرجه النَّسَائِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه أَيْضا. وَأما الْجَواب عَن حَدِيث أم قيس، أُخْت عكاشة بن مُحصن، فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُعَارض حَدِيث عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، لِأَن حَدِيث عَائِشَة فِيهِ من الصِّحَّة مَا لَيْسَ فِي حَدِيث أم قيس، وَفِيه ابْن لَهِيعَة وَهُوَ ضَعِيف، وَحَدِيثه هَذَا شَاذ**.*
*
.........
طواف الوداع 
(10/95)
طواف الْوَدَاع لَا بُد أَن يكون آخر الْعَهْد بِهِ. قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: هُوَ وَاجِب يلْزم بِتَرْكِهِ دم على الصَّحِيح عندنَا، وَهُوَ قَول أَكثر الْعلمَاء. وَقَالَ مَالك وَدَاوُد وَابْن الْمُنْذر: هُوَ سنة لَا شَيْء فِي تَركه. وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا الْحَنَفِيَّة: هُوَ وَاجِب على الآفاقي دون الْمَكِّيّ والميقاتي، وَمن دونهم،وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف: أحب إليَّ أَن يطوف الْمَكِّيّ لِأَنَّهُ يخْتم الْمَنَاسِك، وَلَا يجب على الْحَائِض وَالنُّفَسَاء، وَلَا على الْمُعْتَمِر لِأَن وُجُوبه عرف نصا فِي الْحَج، فَيقْتَصر عَلَيْهِ وَلَا على فَائت الْحَج، لِأَن الْوَاجِب عَلَيْهِ الْعمرَة وَلَيْسَ لَهَا طواف الْوَدَاع،وَقَالَ مَالك: إِنَّمَا أَمر النَّاس أَن يكون آخر نسكهم الطّواف لقَوْله تَعَالَى: {ذَلِك وَمن يعظم شَعَائِر الله فَإِنَّهَا من تقوى الْقُلُوب} 
..........
(10/96)
ن طواف الْوَدَاع سَاقِط عَن الْحَائِض لِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لما أخبر عَن صَفِيَّة أَنَّهَا حَاضَت قَالَ: أحابستنا هِيَ؟ فَلَمَّا أخبر أَنَّهَا قد أفاضت من قبل أَن تحيض،قَالَ: فَلَا إِذا،أَي: فَلَا تحبسنا حِينَئِذٍ، لِأَنَّهَا أدَّت الْفَرْض الَّذِي هُوَ ركن الْحَج. وَهَذَا قَول عوام أهل الْعلم، وَخَالف فِي ذَلِك طَائِفَة،فَقَالُوا: لَا يحل لأحد أَن ينفر حَتَّى يطوف طواف الْوَدَاع، وَلم يعذروا فِي ذَلِك حَائِضًا بحيضها، ذكره الطَّحَاوِيّ،وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن عمر وَابْن عمر وَزيد بن ثَابت، فَإِنَّهُم أمروا الْحَائِض بالْمقَام إِذا كَانَت حَائِضًا لطواف الْوَدَاع، فكأنهم أوجبوه عَلَيْهَا كَمَا يجب عَلَيْهَا طواف الْإِفَاضَة، وَأسْندَ ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح إِلَى نَافِع (عَن ابْن عمر،ققال: طافت امْرَأَة بِالْبَيْتِ يَوْم النَّحْر ثمَّ حَاضَت، فَأمر عمر بحبسها بِمَكَّة بعد أَن ينفر النَّاس حَتَّى تطهر وَتَطوف بِالْبَيْتِ) . ثمَّ قَالَ: وَقد ثَبت رُجُوع ابْن عمر وَزيد بن ثَابت عَن ذَلِك، وَبَقِي عمر فخالفناه لثُبُوت حَدِيث عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، وَأَشَارَ بذلك إِلَى أَحَادِيث هَذَا الْبَاب،وَقد روى ابْن أبي شيبَة من طَرِيق الْقَاسِم بن مُحَمَّد: كَانَ الصَّحَابَة يَقُولُونَ: إِذا أفاضت الْمَرْأَة قبل أَن تحيض فقد فرغت، إلاَّ عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُول: آخر عهدها بِالْبَيْتِ، وَقد وَافق عمر على رِوَايَة ذَلِك عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم غَيره، فروى أَحْمد وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ والطَّحَاوِي، وَاللَّفْظ لأبي دَاوُد.
........
(10/99)
وَأخرجه الثَّقَفِيّ فِي فَوَائده من طَرِيق أبي هُرَيْرَة مَرْفُوعا: (أميران وليسا بأميرين: من تبع جَنَازَة فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَن ينْصَرف حَتَّى تدفن أَو يَأْذَن أَهلهَا، وَالْمَرْأَة تحج أَو تعتمر مَعَ قوم فتحيض قبل طواف الرُّكْن، فَلَيْسَ لَهُم أَن ينصرفوا حَتَّى تطهر أَو تَأذن لَهُم) . قلت: إِسْنَاد كل مِنْهُمَا إِسْنَاد ضَعِيف جدا، وَلَئِن سلمنَا صحتهما فَلَا دلَالَة لَهما على الْوُجُوب، وَقد ذكر مَالك فِي (الْمُوَطَّأ) أَنه يلْزم الْجمال أَن يحبس لَهَا إِلَى انْقِضَاء أَكثر مُدَّة الْحيض، وَكَذَا على النُّفَسَاء،وَاعْترض عَلَيْهِ ابْن الْمَوَّاز بِأَن فِيهِ تعريضا للْفَسَاد: كَقطع الطَّرِيق، وأجابه القَاضِي عِيَاض بِأَن مَحل ذَلِك أَمن الطَّرِيق، كَمَا أَن مَحَله أَن يكون مَعَ الْمَرْأَة محرم، وَالله أعلم.
..........
(10/100)
الترمذي 
لَيْسَ بنسك من مَنَاسِك الْحَج، إِنَّمَا نزل رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم للاستراجة. وَقَالَ الْحَافِظ زكي الدّين عبد الْعَظِيم الْمُنْذِرِيّ: التحصيب مُسْتَحبّ عِنْد جَمِيع الْعلمَاء،وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين: وَفِيه نظر لِأَن التِّرْمِذِيّ حكى اسْتِحْبَابه عَن بعض أهل الْعلم، وَحكى النَّوَوِيّ اسْتِحْبَابه عَن مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي وَمَالك وَالْجُمْهُور، وَهَذَا هُوَ الصَّوَاب، وَقد كَانَ من أهل الْعلم من لَا يستحبه فَكَانَت أَسمَاء وَعُرْوَة ابْن الزبير، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، لَا يحصبان، حَكَاهُ ابْن عبد الْبر فِي (الاستذكار) عَنْهُمَا، وَكَذَلِكَ سعيد بن جُبَير،فَقيل لإِبْرَاهِيم: إِن سعيد بن جُبَير لَا يَفْعَله،فَقَالَ: قد كَانَ يَفْعَله، ثمَّ بدا لَهُ،وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: وَكَانَت عَائِشَة لَا تحصب وَلَا أَسمَاء، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب عُرْوَة.
وَقَالَ بعض الْعلمَاء: كَانَ نُزُوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بالمحصب شكرا لله تَعَالَى على الظُّهُور بعد الاختفاء، وعَلى إِظْهَار دين الله تَعَالَى بَعْدَمَا أَرَادَ الْمُشْركُونَ من إخفائه، وَإِذا تقرر أَن نزُول المحصب لَا تعلق لَهُ بالمناسك فَهَل يسْتَحبّ لكل أحد أَن ينزل فِيهِ إِذا مر بِهِ؟ يحْتَمل أَن يُقَال باستحبابه مُطلقًا، وَيحْتَمل أَن يُقَال باستحبابه للْجمع الْكثير، وَإِظْهَار الْعِبَادَة فِيهِ إِظْهَارًا لشكر الله تَعَالَى على رد كيد الْكفَّار، وَإِبْطَال مَا أرادوه. وَالله أعلم.
........
(10/105)
وَلم يذكر هَذَا فِي الحَدِيث لِأَنَّهُ لم يكن من مواسم الْحَج، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ يُقَام فِي شهر رَجَب. وَقَالَ الرشاطي: هِيَ أكبر أسواق تهَامَة. كَانَ يقوم ثَمَانِيَة أَيَّام فِي السّنة. قَالَ حَكِيم بن حزَام، وَقد رَأَيْت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يحضرها واشتريت مِنْهُ فِيهَا بزا من بز تهَامَة،وَقَالَ الفاكهي: وَلم تزل هَذِه الْأَسْوَاق قَائِمَة فِي الْإِسْلَام إِلَى أَن كَانَ أول من ترك مِنْهَا سوق عكاظ فِي زمن الْخَوَارِج سنة تسع وَعشْرين وَمِائَة، وَآخر مَا ترك مِنْهَا سوق حُبَاشَة فِي زمن دَاوُد بن عِيسَى بن مُوسَى العباسي فِي سنة سبع وَتِسْعين وَمِائَة، وروى الزبير بن بكار فِي (كتاب النّسَب) من طَرِيق حَكِيم بن حزَام أَنَّهَا،أَي: سوق عكاظ، كَانَت تُقَام صبح هِلَال ذِي الْقعدَة إِلَى أَن يمْضِي عشرُون يَوْمًا،قَالَ: ثمَّ يقوم سوق مجنة عشرَة أَيَّام إِلَى هِلَال ذِي الْحجَّة، ثمَّ يقوم سوق ذُو الْمجَاز ثَمَانِيَة أَيَّام ثمَّ يتوجهون إِلَى منى لِلْحَجِّ، وَفِي حَدِيث أبي الزبير (عَن جَابر أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لبث عشر سِنِين يتبع النَّاس فِي مَنَازِلهمْ فِي الْمَوْسِم بمجنة وعكاظ يبلغ رسالات ربه) الحَدِيث. أخرجه أَحْمد وَغَيره.
حدَّثنا عُثْمَانُ بنُ الهَيْثَمِ أخبرنَا ابنُ جُرَيْجٍ قَالَ عَمْرُو بنُ دِينَارٍ قَالَ ابنُ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُمَا كانَ ذُو المَجَازِ وعُكاظٌ مَتْجَرَ الناسِ فِي الجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَلَمَّا جاءَ الإسْلاَمُ كأنَّهُمْ كَرِهُوا ذالِكَ حَتَّى نَزَلَتْ {لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أنُ تَبْتَغُوا فَضْلاً مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ} فِي مَوَاسِمِ الحَجِّ.انتهى كتاب " الحج " 
ويليه 
" باب العمرة " 
الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 


باب العمرة 
(10/107)
وَقَالَ ابنُ عُمَرَ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا لَيْسَ أحَدٌ إلاَّ وعَلَيْهِ حَجَّةٌ وعُمْرَةٌ
ي (الْمَنَاسِك) عَن أَيُّوب عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر قَالَ: الْحَج وَالْعمْرَة فريضتان. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: وَجزم المُصَنّف بِوُجُوب الْعمرَة، وَهُوَ متابع فِي ذَلِك للمشهور عَن الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد وَغَيرهمَا من أهل الْأَثر. قلت: قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: قَالَ الشَّافِعِي: الْعمرَة سنَّة لَا نعلم أحدا رخص فِي تَركهَا، لَيْسَ فِيهَا شَيْء ثَابت بِأَنَّهَا تطوع. وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين: مَا حَكَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن الشَّافِعِي لَا يُرِيد بِهِ أَنَّهَا لَيست بواجبة،بِدَلِيل قَوْله: لَا نعلم أحدا رخص فِي تَركهَا، لِأَن السنَّة الَّتِي يُرِيد بهَا خلاف الْوَاجِب يرخص فِي تَركهَا قطعا، والسنَّة تطلق وَيُرَاد بهَا الطَّرِيقَة، وَغير سنة الرَّسُول صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم انْتهى. قلت: كَأَن شَيخنَا حمل قَول الشَّافِعِي: الْعمرَة سنة،على معنى أَنَّهَا سنّة لَا يجوز تَركهَا بِدَلِيل قَوْله: (لَيْسَ فِيهَا شَيْء ثَابت بِأَنَّهَا تطوع،وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهُ إِذا لم يثبت أَنَّهَا تطوع يكون معنى قَوْله: إنَّها سنَّة أَي: سنة وَاجِبَة لَا يرخض فِي تَركهَا، وَالَّذِي أَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ الشَّافِعِي أَنه لَيْسَ بِثَابِت هُوَ مُرْسل أبي صَالح الْحَنَفِيّ،فقد روى الرّبيع عَن الشَّافِعِي أَن سعيد بن سَالم القداح قد احْتج بِأَن سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ أخبرهُ عَن يَعْقُوب بن إِسْحَاق عَن أبي صَالح الْحَنَفِيّ أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: (الْحَج جِهَاد وَالْعمْرَة تطوع) ،قلت: هَذَا مُنْقَطع، فصح قَوْله أَنه لَيْسَ بِثَابِت.
مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن مَاجَه من رِوَايَة حبيب بن أبي عمْرَة عَن عَائِشَة بنت طَلْحَة (عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا،قَالَت: قلت: يَا رَسُول الله {على النِّسَاء جِهَاد؟قَالَ: نعم} عَلَيْهِنَّ جِهَاد لَا قتال فِيهِ الْحَج وَالْعمْرَة) . قلت: أخرجه البُخَارِيّ وَلم يذكر فِيهِ الْعمرَة. وَمِنْهَا: مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن عدي فِي (الْكَامِل) من رِوَايَة قُتَيْبَة عَن ابْن لَهِيعَة عَن عَطاء (عَن جَابر: أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: الْحَج وَالْعمْرَة فريضتان واجبتان) . قلت: قَالَ ابْن عدي: هُوَ عَن ابْن لَهِيعَة عَن عَطاء غير مَحْفُوظ
مَا الأسلام؟ فَقَالَ) الْإِسْلَام أَن تشهد أَن لَا إلاهَ إلاَّ الله وَأَن مُحَمَّدًا رَسُول الله، وتقيم الصَّلَاة وتؤتي الزَّكَاة وتحج وتعتمر) . وَقَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ: هَذَا إِسْنَاد ثَابت أخرجه مُسلم بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَاد،وَقَالَ ابْن الْقطَّان: زِيَادَة صَحِيحَة، وَأخرجه أَبُو عوَانَة فِي (صَحِيحه) والجوزقي وَالْحَاكِم أَيْضا قلت: المُرَاد بِإِخْرَاج مُسلم لَهُ أَنه أخرج الْإِسْنَاد هَكَذَا، وَلم يسق لفظ هَذِه الرِّوَايَة، وَإِنَّمَا أحَال بِهِ على الطّرق الْمُتَقَدّمَة إِلَى يحيى بن يعمر بقوله كنحو حَدِيثهمْ،وَذكر أَبُو عَمْرو عَن الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة: أَن الْعمرَة لَيست بواجبة وروى ذَلِك عَن ابْن مَسْعُود، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَمَالك وَعنهُ أَنَّهَا سنة. قلت: قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا: الْعمرَة سنة وَيَنْبَغِي أَن يَأْتِي بهَا عقيب الْفَرَاغ من أَفعَال الْحَج، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِمَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث جَابر (أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سُئِلَ عَن الْعمرَة أَوَاجِبَة هِيَ قَالَ: لَا، وَإِن تَعْتَمِرُوا هُوَ أفضل) . وَقَالَ: هَذَا حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح. فَإِن قلت: قَالَ الْمُنْذِرِيّ: وَفِي تَصْحِيحه لَهُ نظر، فَإِن فِي سَنَده الْحجَّاج بن أَرْطَاة وَلم يحْتَج بِهِ الشَّيْخَانِ فِي (صَحِيحَيْهِمَا)
.........
_10/110)
(قَالَ: فَسَأَلْنَاهُ عَن صلَاتهم) أَي: فسألنا ابْن عمر عَن صَلَاة هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذين يصلونَ فِي الْمَسْجِد. قَوْله: (بِدعَة) أَي: صلَاتهم بِدعَة،وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ: بِدعَة، وَإِنَّمَا الْبِدْعَة إِحْدَاث مَا لم يكن فِي عهد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَقد ثَبت أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى صَلَاة الضُّحَى فِي بَيت أم هانىء،وَقد مر فِي: بَاب صَلَاة الضُّحَى، لِأَن الظَّاهِر أَنَّهَا لم تثبت عِنْده فَلذَلِك أطلق عَلَيْهَا الْبِدْعَة،وَقيل: أَرَادَ أَنَّهَا من الْبدع المستحسنة، كَمَا قَالَ عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فِي صَلَاة التَّرَاوِيح، نعمت الْبِدْعَة هَذِه،وَقيل: أَرَادَ أَن إظهارها فِي الْمَسْجِد والاجتماع لَهَا هُوَ الْبِدْعَة، لَا أَن نفس تِلْكَ الصَّلَاة بِدعَة، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْأَوْجه.
......
(10/111)
فَيدل على صِحَة ذَلِك أَن عَائِشَة ردَّتْ على ابْن عمر قَوْله، (وَقَالَت: مَا اعْتَمر فِي رَجَب قطّ) . وَقَالَ أَبُو عبد الْملك: إِنَّه وهم من ابْن عمر لإِجْمَاع الْمُسلمين أَنه اعْتَمر ثَلَاثًا، وروى الْبَيْهَقِيّ من رِوَايَة عبد الْعَزِيز بن مُحَمَّد عَن هِشَام بن عُرْوَة (عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم اعْتَمر ثَلَاث عمر: عمْرَة فِي شَوَّال، وعمرتين فِي ذِي الْقعدَة) ، والْحَدِيث عِنْد أبي دَاوُد من رِوَايَة دَاوُد بن عبد الرَّحْمَن عَن هِشَام، إلاَّ
نه قَالَ: (اعْتَمر عمْرَة فِي ذِي الْقعدَة وَعمرَة فِي شَوَّال) وروى الْبَيْهَقِيّ أَيْضا من رِوَايَة عمر بن ذَر عَن مُجَاهِد عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة،قَالَ: (اعْتَمر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ثَلَاث عمر كلهَا فِي ذِي الْقعدَة) . وَقَالَ شَيخنَا: كَأَن عَائِشَة تُرِيدُ وَالله أعلم بِعُمْرَة شَوَّال عمْرَة الْحُدَيْبِيَة، وَالصَّحِيح إِنَّمَا كَانَت فِي ذِي الْقعدَة، كَمَا فِي حَدِيث أنس فِي الصَّحِيح، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب الزُّهْرِيّ وَنَافِع مولى ابْن عمر وَقَتَادَة
........
_(10/114)
قَالَ ابْن حزم: سِتَّة عشر من الثِّقَات اتَّفقُوا على أنس على أَن لفظ النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، كَانَ إهلالاً بِحجَّة وَعمرَة مَعًا. وصرحوا عَن أنس أَنه سمع ذَلِك مِنْهُ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،وهم: بكر بن عبد الله الْمُزنِيّ، وَأَبُو قلَابَة، وَحميد الطَّوِيل، وَأَبُو قزعة وثابت الْبنانِيّ، وَحميد بن هِلَال، وَيحيى بن أبي إِسْحَاق، وَقَتَادَة، وَأَبُو أَسمَاء، وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ، وَمصْعَب بن سليم، وَمصْعَب بن عبد الله بن الزبْرِقَان، وَسَالم بن أبي الْجَعْد، وَأَبُو قدامَة، وَزيد بن أسلم، وَعلي بن زيد. وَقد أخرج الطَّحَاوِيّ عَن تِسْعَة مِنْهُم، وَقد شرحنا جَمِيع ذَلِك فِي شرحنا (شرح مَعَاني الْآثَار) فَمن أَرَادَ الْوُقُوف عَلَيْهَا فَليرْجع إِلَيْهِ.
.........
(10/115)
وَلَعَلَّه أَشَارَ إِلَى مَا رُوِيَ (عَن عَائِشَة،قَالَت: خرجت مَعَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي عمْرَة فِي رَمَضَان فَأفْطر وَصمت، وَقصر وَأَتْمَمْت) الحَدِيث، أخرجه الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ، وَقَالَ إِسْنَاده حسن، وَقَالَ صَاحب (الْهَدْي) إِنَّه غلط لِأَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يعْتَمر فِي رَمَضَان،ثمَّ قَالَ هَذَا الْقَائِل: وَيُمكن حمله على أَن قَوْلهَا فِي رَمَضَان مُتَعَلق بقولِهَا: خرجت وَيكون المُرَاد سفر فتح مَكَّة، فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ فِي رَمَضَان. انْتهى. قلت: هَذَا كُله تعسف وَتصرف بِغَيْر وَجه بطرِيق تخمين،فَمن قَالَ: إِن البُخَارِيّ وقف على حَدِيث عَائِشَة الْمَذْكُور حَتَّى يُشِير إِلَيْهِ،وَقَوله: وَيُمكن حَملَة إِلَى آخِره مستبعد جدا لِأَن ذكر الْإِمْكَان هُنَا غير موجه أصلا،لِأَن قَوْلهَا فِي رَمَضَان يتَعَلَّق بقولِهَا: خرجت قطعا، فَمَا الْحَاجة فِي ذكر ذَلِك بالإمكان؟ وَلَا يساعده أَيْضا قَوْله؟فَإِنَّهُ أَي: فَإِن فتح مَكَّة كَانَ فِي رَمَضَان فِي اعتذاره عَن البُخَارِيّ فِي اقْتِصَاره فِي التَّرْجَمَة على قَوْله: عمْرَة فِي رَمَضَان لِأَن عمرته فِي تِلْكَ السّنة لم تكن فِي رَمَضَان، بل كَانَت فِي ذِي الْقعدَة،فَإِنَّهُ أَيْضا صرح بقوله: وَاعْتمر النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فِي تِلْكَ السّنة من الْجِعِرَّانَة لَكِن فِي ذِي الْقعدَة.
......
(10/116)
وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ: حَدِيث الْعمرَة هَذَا صَحِيح، وَهُوَ فضل من الله ونعمة، فقد أدْركْت الْعمرَة منزلَة الْحَج بانضمام رَمَضَان إِلَيْهَا. وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ: فِيهِ أَن ثَوَاب الْعَمَل يزِيد بِزِيَادَة شرف الْوَقْت، كَمَا يزِيد بِحُضُور الْقلب وبخلوص الْقَصْد. وَقيل: يحْتَمل أَن يكون المُرَاد أَن عمْرَة فَرِيضَة فِي رَمَضَان كحجة فَرِيضَة، وَعمرَة نَافِلَة فِي رَمَضَان كحجة نَافِلَة، وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين. قَوْله: (كحجة) ، يحْتَمل أَن يكون على بَابه، وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون لبركة رَمَضَان، وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون مَخْصُوصًا بِهَذِهِ الْمَرْأَة. وَقد قَالَ بعض الْمُتَقَدِّمين: بِأَنَّهُ مَخْصُوص بِهَذِهِ الْمَرْأَة، فروى أَحْمد بن منيع فِي (مُسْنده) بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَن سعيد بن جُبَير عَن امْرَأَة من الْأَنْصَار،يُقَال لَهَا أم سِنَان: أَنَّهَا أَرَادَت الْحَج، فَذكر الحَدِيث،وَفِيه: (فَقَالَ سعيد بن جُبَير: وَلَا نعلم لهَذِهِ الْمَرْأَة وَحدهَا) ،وَوَقع عِنْد أبي دَاوُد من حَدِيث يُوسُف بن عبد الله بن سَلام عَن أم معقل فِي آخر حَدِيثهَا: (فَكَانَت تَقول: الْحَج حجَّة وَالْعمْرَة عمْرَة، وَقد قَالَ هَذَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لي، فَمَا أَدْرِي إليَّ خَاصَّة أَو للنَّاس عَامَّة؟) انْتهى. وَالظَّاهِر حمله على الْعُمُوم.

..........
(10/120)
هَذَا بَاب فِي مَشْرُوعِيَّة الْعمرَة لَيْلَة الحصبة، بِفَتْح الْحَاء وَسُكُون الصَّاد الْمُهْمَلَتَيْ  نِ وَفتح الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة، وَهِي اللَّيْلَة الَّتِي تلِي لَيْلَة النَّفر الْأَخير، وَالْمرَاد بهَا لَيْلَة الْمبيت بالمحصب. قَوْله: (وَغَيرهَا) أَي: وَغير لَيْلَة الحصبة، وَأَشَارَ بذلك إِلَى أَن الْحَاج إِذا تمّ حجه بعد انْقِضَاء أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق يجوز لَهُ أَن يعْتَمر، وَاخْتلف السّلف فِي الْعمرَة فِي أَيَّام الْحَج، فروى عبد الرَّزَّاق بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن مُجَاهِد،قَالَ: سُئِلَ عمر وَعلي وَعَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، عَن الْعمرَة لَيْلَة الحصبة،فَقَالَ عمر: هِيَ خير من لَا شَيْء،وَقَالَ عَليّ: من مِثْقَال ذرة، وَنَحْوه،وَقَالَت عَائِشَة: الْعمرَة على قدر النَّفَقَة. انْتهى. كَأَنَّهَا أشارت بذلك إِلَى أَن الْخُرُوج لقصد الْعمرَة من الْبَلَد إِلَى مَكَّة أفضل من الْخُرُوج من مَكَّة إِلَى أدنى الْحل، وَذَلِكَ أَنه يحْتَاج إِلَى نَفَقَة كَثِيرَة فِي خُرُوجه من بَلَده إِلَى مَكَّة لأجل الْعمرَة، بِخِلَاف حَالَة خُرُوجه من مَكَّة إِلَى الْحل، وَعَن عَائِشَة أَيْضا، لِأَن أَصوم ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام أَو أَتصدق على عشرَة مَسَاكِين أحب إِلَيّ من أَن أعتمر بِالْعُمْرَةِ الَّتِي اعْتَمَرت من التَّنْعِيم. وَقَالَ طَاوُوس فِيمَن اعْتَمر بعد الْحَج: لَا أَدْرِي أيعذبون عَلَيْهَا أم يؤجرون؟وَقَالَ عَطاء بن السَّائِب: اعتمرنا بعد الْحَج، فعاب ذَلِك علينا سعيد بن جُبَير، وَأَجَازَ ذَلِك آخَرُونَ. وروى ابْن عُيَيْنَة عَن الْوَلِيد بن هِشَام،قَالَ: سَأَلت أم الدَّرْدَاء عَن الْعمرَة بعد الْحَج، فأمرتني بهَا. وَسُئِلَ عَطاء عَن عمْرَة التَّنْعِيم قَالَ هِيَ تَامَّة وتجزيه وَقَالَ الْقَاسِم بن مُحَمَّد عمْرَة الْمحرم تَامَّة وَقد روى مثل هَذَا الْمَعْنى قَالَ تمت الْعمرَة السّنة كلهَا إلاَّ يَوْم عَرَفَة والنحر، وَأَيَّام التَّشْرِيق للْحَاج وَغَيره،وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة: الْعمرَة جَائِزَة السّنة كلهَا إلاَّ يَوْم عَرَفَة وَيَوْم النَّحْر وَأَيَّام التَّشْرِيق. قلت: فَذهب أَصْحَابنَا أَن الْعمرَة تجوز فِي جَمِيع السّنة إلاَّ أَنَّهَا تكره فِي الْأَيَّام الْمَذْكُورَة. وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد: لَا تكره فِي وَقت مَا،وَعند مَالك: تكره فِي أشهر الْحَج.....
(10/120)هَذَا بَاب فِي مَشْرُوعِيَّة الْعمرَة لَيْلَة الحصبة، بِفَتْح الْحَاء وَسُكُون الصَّاد الْمُهْمَلَتَيْ  نِ وَفتح الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة، وَهِي اللَّيْلَة الَّتِي تلِي لَيْلَة النَّفر الْأَخير، وَالْمرَاد بهَا لَيْلَة الْمبيت بالمحصب. قَوْله: (وَغَيرهَا) أَي: وَغير لَيْلَة الحصبة، وَأَشَارَ بذلك إِلَى أَن الْحَاج إِذا تمّ حجه بعد انْقِضَاء أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق يجوز لَهُ أَن يعْتَمر، وَاخْتلف السّلف فِي الْعمرَة فِي أَيَّام الْحَج، فروى عبد الرَّزَّاق بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن مُجَاهِد،قَالَ: سُئِلَ عمر وَعلي وَعَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، عَن الْعمرَة لَيْلَة الحصبة،فَقَالَ عمر: هِيَ خير من لَا شَيْء،وَقَالَ عَليّ: من مِثْقَال ذرة، وَنَحْوه،وَقَالَت عَائِشَة: الْعمرَة على قدر النَّفَقَة. انْتهى. كَأَنَّهَا أشارت بذلك إِلَى أَن الْخُرُوج لقصد الْعمرَة من الْبَلَد إِلَى مَكَّة أفضل من الْخُرُوج من مَكَّة إِلَى أدنى الْحل، وَذَلِكَ أَنه يحْتَاج إِلَى نَفَقَة كَثِيرَة فِي خُرُوجه من بَلَده إِلَى مَكَّة لأجل الْعمرَة، بِخِلَاف حَالَة خُرُوجه من مَكَّة إِلَى الْحل، وَعَن عَائِشَة أَيْضا، لِأَن أَصوم ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام أَو أَتصدق على عشرَة مَسَاكِين أحب إِلَيّ من أَن أعتمر بِالْعُمْرَةِ الَّتِي اعْتَمَرت من التَّنْعِيم. وَقَالَ طَاوُوس فِيمَن اعْتَمر بعد الْحَج: لَا أَدْرِي أيعذبون عَلَيْهَا أم يؤجرون؟وَقَالَ عَطاء بن السَّائِب: اعتمرنا بعد الْحَج، فعاب ذَلِك علينا سعيد بن جُبَير، وَأَجَازَ ذَلِك آخَرُونَ. وروى ابْن عُيَيْنَة عَن الْوَلِيد بن هِشَام،قَالَ: سَأَلت أم الدَّرْدَاء عَن الْعمرَة بعد الْحَج، فأمرتني بهَا. وَسُئِلَ عَطاء عَن عمْرَة التَّنْعِيم قَالَ هِيَ تَامَّة وتجزيه وَقَالَ الْقَاسِم بن مُحَمَّد عمْرَة الْمحرم تَامَّة وَقد روى مثل هَذَا الْمَعْنى قَالَ تمت الْعمرَة السّنة كلهَا إلاَّ يَوْم عَرَفَة والنحر، وَأَيَّام التَّشْرِيق للْحَاج وَغَيره،وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة: الْعمرَة جَائِزَة السّنة كلهَا إلاَّ يَوْم عَرَفَة وَيَوْم النَّحْر وَأَيَّام التَّشْرِيق. قلت: فَذهب أَصْحَابنَا أَن الْعمرَة تجوز فِي جَمِيع السّنة إلاَّ أَنَّهَا تكره فِي الْأَيَّام الْمَذْكُورَة. وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد: لَا تكره فِي وَقت مَا،وَعند مَالك: تكره فِي أشهر الْحَج..........(10/122)وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ أَيْضا اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي هَذَا الْفَسْخ هَل هُوَ خَاص للصحابة تِلْكَ السّنة خَاصَّة أم بَاقٍ لَهُم ولغيرهم إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة، فَيجوز لكل من أحرم بِحَجّ وَلَيْسَ مَعَه هدي أَن يقلب إِحْرَامه عمْرَة ويتحلل بأعمالها؟وَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَبُو حنيفَة وجماهير الْعلمَاء من السّلف وَالْخلف: هُوَ مُخْتَصّ بهم فِي تِلْكَ السّنة، لَا يجوز بعْدهَا، وَإِنَّمَا أمروا بِهِ تِلْكَ السّنة ليخالفوا مَا كَانَت عَلَيْهِ الْجَاهِلِيَّة من تَحْرِيم الْعمرَة فِي أشهر الْحَج. وَمِمَّا يسْتَدلّ بِهِ للجماهير حَدِيث أبي ذَر الَّذِي رَوَاهُ مُسلم كَانَت فِي الْحَج لأَصْحَاب مُحَمَّد، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،خَاصَّة يَعْنِي: فسخ الْحَج إِلَى الْعمرَة، وروى النَّسَائِيّ عَن الْحَارِث بن بِلَال عَن أَبِيه،قَالَ: (قلت: يَا رَسُول الله} فسخ الْحَج لنا خَاصَّة أم للنَّاس عَامَّة؟فَقَالَ: بل لنا خَاصَّة) . وَأما الَّذِي فِي حَدِيث سراقَة (ألعامنا هَذَا أم لِلْأَبَد؟ . فَقَالَ: لَا بل لِلْأَبَد) . فَمَعْنَاه جَوَاز الاعتمار فِي أشهر الْحَج وَالْقرَان.........(10/124)وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي فِي (الْإِمْلَاء) : أفضل بقاع الْحل للاعتمار الْجِعِرَّانَة، لِأَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أحرم مِنْهَا، ثمَّ التَّنْعِيم لِأَنَّهُ أذن لعَائِشَة مِنْهَا. انْتهى. قلت: اعتماره صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من الْجِعِرَّانَة لم يكن بِالْقَصْدِ مِنْهَا، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ حِين رَجَعَ من الطَّائِف مجتازا إِلَى الْمَدِينَة، وَأذنه لعَائِشَة من التنيعم لكَونهَا أقرب وأسهل عَلَيْهَا من غَيرهَا............(10/130)وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء إِذا وطىء الْمُعْتَمِر بعد طَوَافه وَقبل سَعْيه،فَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَأَبُو ثَوْر: عَلَيْهِ الْهَدْي وَعمرَة أُخْرَى مَكَانهَا، وَيتم عمرته الَّتِي أفسدها. قَالَ صَاحب (التَّوْضِيح) : وَوَافَقَهُمْ أَبُو حنيفَة إِذا جَامع بعد أَرْبَعَة أَشْوَاط بِالْبَيْتِ، أَنه يقْضِي مَا بَقِي من عمرته وَعَلِيهِ دم، وَلَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ، وَهَذَا الحكم لَا دَلِيل عَلَيْهِ إلاَّ الدَّعْوَى..........(10/131)وَيُقَال: الْحجُون مَقْبرَة أهل مَكَّة تجاه دَار أبي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَهُوَ على ميل وَنصف من مَكَّة،وَأغْرب السُّهيْلي فَقَالَ: الْحجُون على فَرسَخ وَثلث من مَكَّة، وَهُوَ غلط ظَاهر، وَالصَّحِيح مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ، وَعند الْمقْبرَة الْمَعْرُوفَة بالمعلاة على يسَار الدَّاخِل إِلَى مَكَّة وَيَمِين الْخَارِج مِنْهَا. وروى الْوَاقِدِيّ عَن إشياخه: أَن قصي بن كلاب لما مَاتَ دفن بالحجون فتدافن النَّاس بعده بِهِ*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الخميس 

الموافق : 20 /صفر /1442 هجري
الموافق :8/أكتوبر /2020 ميلادي 

تابع / كتاب الحج من " عمدة القاري " للعيني . 

*(10/130)*
*وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء إِذا وطىء الْمُعْتَمِر بعد طَوَافه وَقبل سَعْيه،**فَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَأَبُو ثَوْر**:* *عَلَيْهِ الْهَدْي وَعمرَة أُخْرَى مَكَانهَا، وَيتم عمرته الَّتِي أفسدها. قَالَ صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *وَوَافَقَهُمْ أَبُو حنيفَة إِذا جَامع بعد أَرْبَعَة أَشْوَاط بِالْبَيْتِ، أَنه يقْضِي مَا بَقِي من عمرته وَعَلِيهِ دم، وَلَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ، وَهَذَا الحكم لَا دَلِيل عَلَيْهِ إلاَّ الدَّعْوَى*
*..........*
*(10/131)*
*وَيُقَال**:* *الْحجُون مَقْبرَة أهل مَكَّة تجاه دَار أبي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَهُوَ على ميل وَنصف من مَكَّة،**وَأغْرب السُّهيْلي فَقَالَ**:* *الْحجُون على فَرسَخ وَثلث من مَكَّة، وَهُوَ غلط ظَاهر، وَالصَّحِيح مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ، وَعند الْمقْبرَة الْمَعْرُوفَة بالمعلاة على يسَار الدَّاخِل إِلَى مَكَّة وَيَمِين الْخَارِج مِنْهَا**.* *وروى الْوَاقِدِيّ عَن إشياخه**:* *أَن قصي بن كلاب لما مَاتَ دفن بالحجون فتدافن النَّاس بعده بِهِ**.* 
*..........*
*(10/136)*
*وَكَانَ رجل من الْأَنْصَار يُقَال لَهُ رِفَاعَة بن تَابُوت، فجَاء فتسور الْحَائِط، ثمَّ دخل على رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَلَمَّا خرج من بَاب الدَّار خرج مَعَه رِفَاعَة، فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِي،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *مَا حملك على ذَلِك؟**قَالَ**:* *رَأَيْتُك خرجت مِنْهُ فَخرجت. فَقَالَ،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *إِنِّي أحمس**.* *فَقَالَ الرجل**:* *إِن ديننَا وَاحِد، فَأنْزل الله تَعَالَى هَذِه الْآيَة**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا مُرْسل، وَحَدِيث جَابر مُسْند وَهُوَ أقوى**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *هَل يجوز أَن يحمل على التَّعَدُّد؟**قلت**:* *لَا مَانع من هَذَا، وَلَكِن ثمَّة مَانع آخر لِأَن رِفَاعَة بن تَابُوت مَعْدُود فِي الْمُنَافِقين، وَهُوَ الَّذِي هبت الرّيح الْعَظِيمَة لمَوْته، كَمَا وَقع فِي** (**صَحِيح مُسلم**)* *مُبْهما، وَفِي غَيره مُفَسرًا، فَيتَعَيَّن أَن يكون ذَلِك الرجل قُطْبَة بن عَامر،**وَيُؤَيِّدهُ أَيْضا أَن فِي مُرْسل الزُّهْرِيّ عِنْد الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *فَدخل رجل من الْأَنْصَار من بني سَلمَة، وَقُطْبَة من بني سَلمَة، بِخِلَاف رِفَاعَة**.* 
*............*
*(10/140)*
*وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ أَبُو عبيد بن مَسْعُود الثَّقَفِيّ وَالِد الْمُخْتَار الْكذَّاب وَصفِيَّة أسلم فِي عهد رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَأمره عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ على جَيش كثيف وَقَالَ لَا يبعد أَن يكون لَهُ رُؤْيَة وَكَانَ شَابًّا شجاعا خَبِيرا بِالْحَرْبِ والمكيدة مَاتَ فِي وقْعَة جسر الَّذِي يُسمى جسر أبي عبيد وَكَانَ اجْتمع جَيش كثير من الْفرس وَمَعَهُمْ أفيلة كَثِيرَة وَأمر أَبُو عبيد الْمُسلمين أَن يقتلُوا الفيلة أَولا فاحتوشوها فَقَتَلُوهَا عَن آخرهَا وَقد قدمت الْفرس بَين أَيْديهم فيلا أَبيض عَظِيما فَقدم إِلَيْهِ أَبُو عبيد فَضَربهُ بِالسَّيْفِ فَقطع زلومه فَحمل الْفِيل وَحمل عَلَيْهِ فتخبطه بِرجلِهِ فَقتله ووقف فَوْقه وَكَانَ ذَلِك فِي سنة ثَلَاث عشرَة من الْهِجْرَة وَابْنه الْمُخْتَار ولد عَام الْهِجْرَة وَلَيْسَت لَهُ صُحْبَة وَلَا رِوَايَة حَدِيث وَكَانَ مَعَ أَبِيه يَوْم الجسر وَكَانَ خارجيا ثمَّ صَار زيد يَأْثَم صَار شِيعِيًّا وَكَانَ ممخرقا ابتدع أَشْيَاء كَانَ يزْعم أَن جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام يَأْتِيهِ بِالْوَحْي وَكَانَ قد وَقع بَينه وَبَين مُصعب بن الزبير حروب فآخر الْأَمر قَتَلُوهُ وجاؤا بِرَأْسِهِ إِلَى مُصعب رَضِي الله عَنهُ وَذَلِكَ فِي سنة سبع وَسِتِّينَ من الْهِجْرَة** -*
*الحمد لله* *الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات* 
*نهاية " كتاب الحج والعمرة "* 
*...............*
*........*
*(10/141)*
*وروى ابْن أبي حَاتِم أَيْضا بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى أبي هُرَيْرَة أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**كل ابْن آدم يلقى الله بذنب قد أذنبه يعذبه عَلَيْهِ إِن شَاءَ أَو يرحمه إلاَّ يحيى بن زَكَرِيَّا، عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام، فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ** {**سيدا وَحَصُورًا وَنَبِيًّا من الصَّالِحين**} (**آل عمرَان: 93**) .* *ثمَّ أَهْوى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى قذاة من الأَرْض فَأَخذهَا،**وَقَالَ**:* *كَانَ ذكره مثل هَذِه القذاة**) .* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *إعلم أَن ثَنَاء الله تَعَالَى على يحيى بِأَنَّهُ حصور لَيْسَ كَمَا قَالَه بَعضهم: إِنَّه كَانَ هيوبا أَو لَا ذكر لَهُ، بل أنكر حذاق الْمُفَسّرين ونقاد الْعلمَاء،**وَقَالُوا**:* *هَذَا نقيصة وعيب، وَلَا يَلِيق بالأنبياء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَإِنَّمَا مَعْنَاهُ أَنه مَعْصُوم من الذُّنُوب،**أَي**:* *لَا يَأْتِيهَا كَأَنَّهُ حصر عَنْهَا**.* *وَقيل**:* *مَانِعا نَفسه عَن الشَّهَوَات،**وَقيل**:* *لَيست لَهُ شَهْوَة فِي النِّسَاء، وَالْمَقْصُود أَنه مدح يحيى بِأَنَّهُ حصور لَيْسَ أَنه لَا يَأْتِي النِّسَاء كَمَا قَالَه بَعضهم،**بل مَعْنَاهُ**:* *أَنه مَعْصُوم عَن الْفَوَاحِش والقاذورات، وَلَا يمْنَع ذَلِك من تَزْوِيجه بِالنسَاء الْحَلَال وغشيانهن وإيلادهن، بل قد يفهم وجود النَّسْل من دُعَاء زَكَرِيَّا، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**حَيْثُ قَالَ**: {**هَب لي من لَدُنْك ذُرِّيَّة طيبَة**} (**آل عمرَان: 83**) .* *كَأَنَّهُ سَأَلَ ولدا لَهُ ذُرِّيَّة ونسل وعقب، وَالله تَعَالَى أعلم*
*.......*
*.........*
*(10/144)*
*وَجُوَيْرِية تَصْغِير جَارِيَة بِالْجِيم، وَهُوَ من الْأَلْفَاظ الْمُشْتَركَة بَين الرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء**.*
*
...........*
*-*
*(10/146)*
*وَقد ضعف بعض لمالكية أَحَادِيث الِاشْتِرَاط فِي الْحَج،**فَحكى القَاضِي عِيَاض عَن الْأصيلِيّ قَالَ**:* *لَا يثبت عِنْدِي فِي الِاشْتِرَاط إِسْنَاد صَحِيح،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ النَّسَائِيّ: لَا أعلم سَنَده عَن الزُّهْرِيّ غير معمر، وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين،**رَحمَه الله**:* *وَمَا قَالَه الْأصيلِيّ غلط فَاحش، فقد ثَبت وَصَحَّ من حَدِيث عَائِشَة وَابْن عَبَّاس وَغَيرهمَا على مَا مر**.*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي مَشْرُوعِيَّة الِاشْتِرَاط،**فَقيل**:* *وَاجِب لظَاهِر الْأَمر، وَهُوَ قَول الظَّاهِرِيَّة**.* *وَقيل**:* *مُسْتَحبّ وَهُوَ قَول أَحْمد، وَغلط من حكى الْإِنْكَار عَنهُ**.* *وَقيل**:* *جَائِز، وَهُوَ الْمَشْهُور عِنْد الشَّافِعِيَّة، وَقطع بِهِ الشَّيْخ أَبُو حَامِد. وَلما روى التِّرْمِذِيّ حَدِيث ضباعة بنت الزبير،**قَالَ**:* *وَالْعَمَل على هَذَا عِنْد بعض أهل الْعلم، يرَوْنَ الِاشْتِرَاط فِي الْحَج،**وَيَقُولُونَ**:* *إِن اشْترط لغَرَض لَهُ كَمَرَض أَو عذر فَلهُ أَن يحل وَيخرج من إِحْرَامه، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق**.* *وَقيل**:* *هُوَ قَول جُمْهُور الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَمن بعدهمْ قَالَ بِهِ عمر بن الْخطاب وَعلي بن أبي طَالب وَعبد الله بن مَسْعُود وعمار بن يَاسر وَعَائِشَة وَأم سَلمَة وَجَمَاعَة من التَّابِعين،**وَذهب بعض التَّابِعين وَمَالك وَأَبُو حنيفَة إِلَى أَنه**:* *لَا يَصح الِاشْتِرَاط، وحملوا الحَدِيث على أَنه قَضِيَّة عين، وَأَن ذَلِك مَخْصُوص بضباعة**.* *وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *وَلم يَرَ بعض أهل الْعلم الِاشْتِرَاط فِي الْحَج**.* *وَقَالُوا**:* *إِن اشْترط فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَن يخرج من إِحْرَامه فيرونه كمن لم يشْتَرط**.* *قلت**:* *حكى الْخطابِيّ ثمَّ الرَّوْيَانِيّ من الشَّافِعِيَّة الْخُصُوص بضباعة،**وَحكى إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ أَن مَعْنَاهُ**:* *محلي حَيْثُ حَبَسَنِي الْمَوْت،**أَي**:* *إِذا أدركتني الْوَفَاة انْقَطع إحرامي**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *إِنَّه ظَاهر الْفساد وَلم يبين وَجهه. وَالله أعلم**.*
*....*
*(10/148)*
*رَوَاهُ ابْن جرير من طَرِيق عَليّ بن أبي طَلْحَة عَنهُ،**وَفِيه**: (**فَإِن كَانَت حجَّة الْإِسْلَام فَعَلَيهِ قَضَاؤُهَا، وَإِن كَانَت غير الْفَرِيضَة فَلَا قَضَاء عَلَيْهِ**) .* *قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *فَإِن قلت: مَا الْفرق بَين حج النَّفْل الَّذِي يفْسد بِالْجِمَاعِ، فَإِنَّهُ يجب قَضَاؤُهُ، وَالنَّفْل الَّذِي يفوت عَنهُ بِسَبَب الْإِحْصَار؟**قلت**:* *ذَلِك بتقصير، وَهَذَا بِدُونِ تَقْصِيره،**وَعند أبي حنيفَة**:* *إِذا تحلل الْمحصر لزمَه الْقَضَاء سَوَاء كَانَ نفلا أَو فرضا، وَهَذِه مَسْأَلَة اخْتِلَاف بَين الصَّحَابَة وَمن بعدهمْ**.* *فَقَالَ الْجُمْهُور**:* *يذبح الْمحصر الْهَدْي حَيْثُ يحل، سَوَاء كَانَ فِي الْحل أَو الْحرم**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *لَا يذبحه إِلَّا*
*فِي الْحرم، وَفصل الْآخرُونَ كَمَا قَالَه ابْن عَبَّاس هُنَا**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *مَا سَبَب الِاخْتِلَاف فِي ذَلِك؟**قلت**:* *منشأ الِاخْتِلَاف فِيهِ هَل نحر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْهَدْي بِالْحُدَيْبِية فِي الْحل أَو فِي الْحرم؟**وَكَانَ عَطاء يَقُول**:* *لم ينْحَر يَوْم الْحُدَيْبِيَة إلاَّ فِي الْحرم، وَوَافَقَهُ ابْن إِسْحَاق،**وَقَالَ غَيره من أهل الْمَغَازِي**:* *إِنَّمَا نحر فِي الْحل وَأَبُو حنيفَة أَخذ بقول عَطاء، وَفِي** (**الاستذكار**) :* *قَالَ عَطاء وَابْن إِسْحَاق: لم ينْحَر صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هَدْيه يَوْم الْحُدَيْبِيَة إلاَّ فِي الْحرم**.*
*..........*
*(10/152)*
*لَيْسَ فِيهِ تعرض لغير حلق الرَّأْس من سَائِر شُعُور الْجَسَد،**وَقد أوجب الْعلمَاء الْفِدْيَة بحلق سَائِر شُعُور الْبدن لِأَنَّهَا فِي معنى حلق الرَّأْس إلاَّ دَاوُد الظَّاهِرِيّ فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *لَا تجب الْفِدْيَة إلاَّ بحلق الرَّأْس فَقَط،**وَحكى الرَّافِعِيّ عَن الْمحَامِلِي**:* *أَن فِي رِوَايَة عَن مَالك لَا تتَعَلَّق الْفِدْيَة بِشعر الْبدن**.*
*.........*
*(10/158)*
*وَقد اخْتلف فِي المُرَاد بالرفث فِي الحَدِيث على هَذِه الْأَقْوَال**:* *قَالَ الْأَزْهَرِي: هِيَ كلمة جَامِعَة لكل مَا يُرِيد الرجل من الْمَرْأَة،*
*,,,,,,,,,,,,*
*(10/161)*
*.* *قَالَ الزُّهْرِيّ**:* *نزل الْكتاب بالعمد وَجَاءَت السّنة بالْخَطَأ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن أبي حَاتِم**:* *حَدثنَا أَبُو سعيد الْأَشَج حَدثنَا ابْن علية** (**عَن أَيُّوب،**قَالَ**:* *نبئت عَن طَاوُوس قَالَ: لَا يحكم على من أصَاب صيدا خطأ، إِنَّمَا يحكم على من أَصَابَهُ متعمدر**)* *، وَهَذَا مَذْهَب غَرِيب وَهُوَ متمسك بِظَاهِر الْآيَة، وَبِه قَالَ أهل الظَّاهِر وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَابْن الْمُنْذر وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة،**وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد**:* *المُرَاد بالمتعمد القاصد إِلَى قتل الصَّيْد النَّاسِي لإحرامه، فَأَما الْمُتَعَمد لقتل الصَّيْد مَعَ ذكره لإحرامه فَذَاك أمره أعظم من أَن يكفر وَقد بَطل إِحْرَامه، رَوَاهُ ابْن جرير عَنهُ من طَرِيق ابْن أبي نجيح وَلَيْث بن أبي سليم وَغَيرهمَا عَنهُ، وَهُوَ قَول غَرِيب أَيْضا**.* *وَقَالَ الزُّهْرِيّ**:* *إِن قَتله مُتَعَمدا قيل لَهُ: هَل قتلت قبله شَيْئا من الصَّيْد؟**فَإِن قَالَ**:* *نعم، لم يحكم عَلَيْهِ،**وَقيل لَهُ**:* *إذهب فينتقم الله مِنْك**.* *وَإِن قَالَ**:* *لم أقتل حكم عَلَيْهِ، وَإِن قتل بعد ذَلِك لم يحكم عَلَيْهِ، ويملأ ظَهره وبطنه ضربا وجيعا، وَبِذَلِك حكم النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي صيدوج، وادٍ بِالطَّائِف، وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُور*
*......*
*(10/170)*
*وَفِيه من الْفَوَائِد**:* *أَن لحم الصَّيْد مُبَاح للْمحرمِ إِذا لم يعن عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ الْقشيرِي اخْتلف النَّاس فِي أكل الْمحرم لحم الصَّيْد على مَذَاهِب**.*
*أَحدهَا**:* *أَنه مَمْنُوع مُطلقًا صيد لأَجله أَو لَا، وَهَذَا مَذْكُور عَن بعض السّلف، دَلِيله حَدِيث الصعب بن جثامة**.*
*الثَّانِي**:* *مَمْنُوع إِن صَاده أَو صيد لأَجله، سَوَاء كَانَ بِإِذْنِهِ أَو بِغَيْر إِذْنه، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ**.*
*الثَّالِث**:* *إِن كَانَ باصطياده أَو بِإِذْنِهِ أَو بدلالته حرم عَلَيْهِ، وَإِن كَانَ على غير ذَلِك لم يحرم، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب أَبُو حنيفَة**.*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *يَأْكُل مَا صيد وَهُوَ حَلَال، وَلَا يَأْكُل مَا صيد بعد. وَحَدِيث أبي قَتَادَة هَذَا يدل على جَوَاز أكله فِي الْجُمْلَة، وعزى صَاحب** (**الإِمَام**)* *إِلَى النَّسَائِيّ من حَدِيث أبي حنيفَة عَن هِشَام عَن أَبِيه عَن جده الزبير،**قَالَ**: (**كُنَّا نحمل الصَّيْد صفيفا ونتزوده وَنحن محرمون مَعَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**)* *، رَوَاهُ الْحَافِظ أَبُو عبد الله الْبَلْخِي فِي** (**مُسْند أبي حنيفَة**)* *من هَذَا الْوَجْه عَن هِشَام، وَمن جِهَة إِسْمَاعِيل بن يزِيد عَن مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن عَن أبي حنيفَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وروى أَبُو يعلى الْموصِلِي فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *من حَدِيث مُحَمَّد بن الْمُنْكَدر: حَدثنَا شيخ لنا** (**عَن طَلْحَة بن عبد الله أَن رجلا سَأَلَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن مَحل آثَار الصَّيْد أيأكله الْمحرم؟**قَالَ**:* *نعم**) .* *وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم**: (**أهْدى لطلْحَة طَائِر وَهُوَ محرم فَقَالَ: أكلنَا مَعَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**) .* *وَعند الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ**:* *أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أعطَاهُ حمَار وَحش وَأمره أَن يفرقه فِي الرقَاق**) .* *قَالَ**:* *ويروى عَن طَلْحَة وَالزُّبَيْر وَعمر وَأبي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، فِيهِ رخصَة**.* *ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *عَائِشَة تكرههُ وَغير وَاحِد،**وروى الْحَاكِم على شَرطهمَا من حَدِيث جَابر يرفعهُ**: (**لحم صيد الْبر لكم حَلَال وَأَنْتُم حرم مَا لم تصيدوه أَو يصاد لَكِن**)* 
*......*
*(10/171)*
*(**بالقاحة**)* *،**بقاف وحاء مُهْملَة خَفِيفَة**:* *على ثَلَاثَة مراحل من الْمَدِينَة قبل السقيا بِنَحْوِ ميل: قَالَ عِيَاض: كَذَا قَيده النَّاس كلهم، وَرَوَاهُ بَعضهم عَن البُخَارِيّ بِالْفَاءِ وَهُوَ وهم، وَالصَّوَاب بِالْقَافِ، وَزعم ابْن إِسْحَاق فِي الْمَغَازِي أَنَّهَا بفاء وجيم،**ورد ذَلِك عَلَيْهِ ابْن هِشَام**:* *قيل: وَقع عِنْد الجوزقي من طَرِيق عبد الرَّحْمَن بن بشر عَن سُفْيَان: بالصفاح،**بدل**:* *القاحة، بِكَسْر الصَّاد بعْدهَا فَاء، وَنسب ذَلِك إِلَى التَّصْحِيف لِأَن الصفاح مَوضِع بِالرَّوْحَاءِ وَبَين الروحاء وَبَين السقيا مَسَافَة طَوِيلَة وَقَالَ الْبكْرِيّ الروحاء قَرْيَة جَامِعَة لمزينة على لَيْلَتَيْنِ من الْمَدِينَة بَينهمَا أحد وَأَرْبَعُونَ ميلًا والسقيا أَيْضا قَرْيَة جَامِعَة**.*
*.....*
*(10/180)*
*وَفِي** (**الْحَيَوَان**)* *للجاحظ: الْغُرَاب الأبقع غَرِيب، وَهُوَ غراب الْبَين،**وكل غراب فقد يُقَال لَهُ**:* *غراب الْبَين إِذا أَرَادوا بِهِ الشؤم إلاَّ غراب الْبَين نَفسه غراب صَغِير،**وَإِنَّمَا قيل لكل غراب**:* *غراب الْبَين، لسقوطه فِي مَوَاضِع مَنَازِلهمْ إِذا باتوا. وناس يَزْعمُونَ أَن تسافدها على غير تسافد الطير، وَإِنَّهَا تزلق بالمناقير وتلقح من هُنَالك**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِنَّهُم يتسافدون كبني آدم، أخبر بذلك جمَاعَة شاهدوه. وَفِي** (**الموعب**) :* *الْغُرَاب الأبقع هُوَ الَّذِي فِي صَدره بَيَاض. وَفِي** (**الْمُحكم**) :* *غراب أبقع يخالط سوَاده بَيَاض، وَهُوَ أخبثهما، وَبِه يضْرب الْمثل لكل خَبِيث،**وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *هُوَ الَّذِي فِي بَطْنه وظهره بَيَاض*
*..........*
*(10/180)*
*الرِّوَايَات الْمُطلقَة مَحْمُولَة على هَذِه الرِّوَايَة الْمقيدَة الَّتِي رَوَاهَا مُسلم، وَذَلِكَ لِأَن الْغُرَاب إِنَّمَا أُبِيح قَتله لكَونه يبتدىء بالأذى، وَلَا يبتدىء بالأذى إلاَّ الْغُرَاب الأبقع، وَأما الْغُرَاب غير الأبقع فَلَا يبتدىء بالأذى،**فَلَا يُبَاح قَتله**:* *كالعقعقق وغراب الزَّرْع**.* *وَيُقَال لَهُ**:* *الزاغ، وافتوا بِجَوَاز أكله، فَبَقيَ مَا عداهُ من الْغرْبَان ملتحقا بالأبقع**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *الغداف، على الصَّحِيح فِي مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي، ذكره فِي** (**الرَّوْضَة**)* *بِخِلَاف مَا ذكره الرَّافِعِيّ،**وسمى ابْن قدامَة الغداف**:* *غراب الْبَين،**الْمَعْرُوف عِنْد أهل اللُّغَة أَنه الأبقع قلت**:* *قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا: المُرَاد بالغراب فِي الحَدِيث الغداف والأبقع لِأَنَّهُمَا يأكلان الْجِيَف، وَأما غراب الزَّرْع فَلَا، وَعَلِيهِ يحمل مَا جَاءَ فِي حَدِيث أبي سعيد الَّذِي رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد، وَقد ذَكرْنَاهُ،**وَفِيه**: (**وَيَرْمِي الْغُرَاب وَلَا يقْتله**)* *، وروى ابْن الْمُنْذر وَغَيره نَحوه عَن عَليّ وَمُجاهد،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *أَبَاحَ كل من يحفظ عَنهُ الْعلم قتل الْغُرَاب فِي الْإِحْرَام إلاَّ مَا جَاءَ عَن عَطاء، قَالَ فِي محرم كسر قرن غراب،**قَالَ**:* *إِن أدماه فَعَلَيهِ الْجَزَاء! وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: لم يُتَابع أحد عَطاء على هَذَا. انْتهى**.* *وَعند الْمَالِكِيَّة اخْتِلَاف آخر فِي الْغُرَاب والحدأة**:* *هَل يتَقَيَّد جوازهما بِأَن يبتدئا بالأذى؟ وَهل يخْتَص ذَلِك بكبارهما؟**وَالْمَشْهُور عَنْهُم مَا قَالَه ابْن شاش**:* *لَا فرق وفَاقا لِلْجُمْهُورِ**.*
*وَمن أَنْوَاع الْغرْبَان**:* *العقعق، وَهُوَ قدر الْحَمَامَة على شكل الْغُرَاب،**وَقيل**:* *سمي بذلك لِأَنَّهُ يعق فِرَاخه فيتركها بِلَا طعم، وَبِهَذَا يظْهر أَنه نوع من الْغرْبَان، وَالْعرب*
*تتشائم به* 
*وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *لَا تثبت هَذِه الزِّيَادَة أَعنِي: قَوْله**: (**والغراب الأبقع**)* *،**وَقَالَ ابْن قدامَة**:* *الرِّوَايَات الْمُطلقَة أصح**.* *قلت**:* *دَعْوَى التَّدْلِيس مَرْدُودَة لِأَن شُعْبَة لَا يروي عَن شُيُوخه المدلسين إلاَّ مَا هُوَ مسموع لَهُم، وَفِي الحَدِيث عَن شُعْبَة،**قَالَ**:* *سَمِعت قَتَادَة يحدث عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب، بل صرح النَّسَائِيّ فِي رِوَايَته من طَرِيق النَّضر بن شُمَيْل عَن شُعْبَة بِسَمَاع قَتَادَة، وَنفي ثُبُوت الزِّيَادَة مَرْدُود أَيْضا بِإِخْرَاج مُسلم، وَالزِّيَادَة مَقْبُولَة من الثِّقَة الْحَافِظ، وَهُوَ كَذَلِك هُنَا**.*
*........*
*(10/185)*
*وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ**:* *لَا يَنْبَغِي أَن تقتل عوامر الْبيُوت وسكانها إلاَّ بعد مناشدة الْعَهْد الَّذِي أَخذ عَلَيْهِنَّ، فَإِن ثَبت بعد إنشاده قتل، وَذَلِكَ حذار الْإِصَابَة فيلحقه مَا لحق الْفَتى المعرس بأَهْله، حَيْثُ وجد حَيَّة على فرَاشه فَقَتلهَا قبل مناشدته إِيَّاهَا،**وَاعْتَلُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِحَدِيث أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ مَرْفُوعا**: (**أَن بِالْمَدِينَةِ جنا قد أَسْلمُوا، فَإِن رَأَيْتُمْ مِنْهَا شَيْئا فآذنوه ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام، فَإِن بدا لكم بعد ذَلِك فَاقْتُلُوهُ**) .* *وَلَا تخَالف بَينهمَا، وَرُبمَا تمثل بعض الْجِنّ بِبَعْض صور الْحَيَّات فَيظْهر لأعين بني آدم، كَمَا روى ابْن أبي مليكَة** (**عَن عَائِشَة بنت طَلْحَة أَن عَائِشَة أم الْمُؤمنِينَ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، رَأَتْ فِي مغتسلها حَيَّة فقتلتها، فَأتيت فِي منامها،**فَقيل لَهَا**:* *إِنَّك قتلت مُسلما،**فَقَالَت**:* *لَو كَانَ مُسلما مَا دخل على أُمَّهَات الْمُؤمنِينَ؟**فَقيل**:* *مَا دخل عَلَيْك إلاَّ وَعَلَيْك ثِيَابك، فَأَصْبَحت فزعة، ففرقت فِي الْمَسَاكِين إثني عشر ألفا**) .* *قَالَ ابْن نَافِع**:* *لَا تنذر عوامر الْبيُوت إلاَّ بِالْمَدِينَةِ خَاصَّة على ظَاهر الحَدِيث،**وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *تنذر بِالْمَدِينَةِ وَغَيرهَا، وَهُوَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ أوجب، وَلَا تنذر فِي الصحارى،**وَقَالَ غَيره**:* *بِالسَّوِيَّةِ بَين الْمَدِينَة وَغَيرهَا، لِأَن الْعلَّة إِسْلَام الْجِنّ، وَلَا يحل قتل مُسلم جني وَلَا أنسي. وَمِمَّا يُؤَكد قتل الْحَيَّة مَا ذكره البُخَارِيّ فِي هَذَا الْبَاب عَن ابْن مَسْعُود، وَعند الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ من حَدِيث ذَر** (**عَن عبد الله: من قتل حَيَّة أَو عقربا فقد قتل كَافِرًا**) .* *وَقَالَ**:* *الْمَوْقُوف أشبه بِالصَّوَابِ**.*
*..........*
*(10/186)*
*مْرو بن سعيد بن الْعَاصِ الْمَعْرُوف بالأشدق لطيم الشَّيْطَان لَيست لَهُ صُحْبَة وَعرف بالأشدق لِأَنَّهُ صعد الْمِنْبَر فَبَالغ فِي شتم عَليّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ فَأَصَابَهُ لقُوَّة ولاه يزِيد بن مُعَاوِيَة الْمَدِينَة وَكَانَ أحب النَّاس إِلَى أهل الشَّام وَكَانُوا يسمعُونَ لَهُ ويطيعونه وَكتب إِلَيْهِ يزِيد أَن يُوَجه إِلَى عبد الله بن الزبير رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ جَيْشًا فوجهه وَاسْتعْمل عَلَيْهِم عَمْرو بن الزبير بن الْعَوام وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ كَانَ قدوم عَمْرو بن سعيد واليا على الْمَدِينَة من قبل يزِيد بن مُعَاوِيَة فِي ذِي الْقعدَة سنة سِتِّينَ وَقيل قدمهَا فِي رَمَضَان مِنْهَا وَهِي السّنة الَّتِي ولي فِيهَا يزِيد الْخلَافَة فَامْتنعَ ابْن الزبير من بيعَته وَأقَام بِمَكَّة فَجهز إِلَيْهِ عَمْرو بن سعيد جَيْشًا وَأمر عَلَيْهِم عَمْرو بن الزبير وَكَانَ معاديا لِأَخِيهِ عبد الله وَكَانَ عَمْرو بن سعيد قد ولاه شرطة ثمَّ أرْسلهُ إِلَى قتال أَخِيه فجَاء مَرْوَان إِلَى عَمْرو بن سعيد فَنَهَاهُ فَامْتنعَ وجاءه أَبُو شُرَيْح فَذكر الْقِصَّة فَلَمَّا نزل الْجَيْش ذَا طوى خرج إِلَيْهِم جمَاعَة من أهل مَكَّة فهزموهم وَأسر عَمْرو بن الزبير فسجنه أَخُوهُ بسجن عَارِم وَكَانَ عَمْرو بن الزبير قد ضرب جمَاعَة من أهل الْمَدِينَة مِمَّن اتهمهم بالميل إِلَى أَخِيه فأقادهم عبد الله مِنْهُ حَتَّى مَاتَ عَمْرو من ذَلِك الضَّرْب*
*......*
*(10/192)*
*وروى أَيْضا من طَرِيق الحكم عَن شيخ من أهل مَكَّة أَن حَماما كَانَ على الْبَيْت، فذرق على يَد عمر، فَأَشَارَ عمر بِيَدِهِ فطار فَوَقع على بعض بيُوت مَكَّة، فَجَاءَت حَيَّة فأكلته، فَحكم عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، على نَفسه بِشَاة. وروى من طَرِيق آخر عَن عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ*
*وَوصل هَذَا التَّعْلِيق سعيد بن مَنْصُور من طَرِيق مُجَاهِد،** قَالَ: أصَاب وَاقد بن عبد الله بن عمر برسام فِي الطَّرِيق وَهُوَ مُتَوَجّه إِلَى مَكَّة، فكواه ابْن عمر.*
*.......*
*(10/195)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر، لَا خلاف بَين الْعلمَاء فِي جَوَاز قتل الْمحرم الْفَأْرَة إلاَّ النَّخعِيّ، فَإِنَّهُ منع الْمحرم من قَتلهَا، وَهُوَ قَول شَاذ، وَقَالَ القَاضِي، وَحكى السَّاجِي عَن النَّخعِيّ أَنه لَا يقتل الْمحرم الْفَأْرَة، فَإِن قَتلهَا فداها، وَهَذَا خلاف النَّص وَخلاف جَمِيع أهل الْعلم، وروى الْبَيْهَقِيّ بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَن حَمَّاد بن زيد،**قَالَ**:* *لما ذكرُوا لَهُ هَذَا القَوْل،**قَالَ**:* *مَا كَانَ بِالْكُوفَةِ أفحش ردا للآثار من إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ لقلَّة مَا سمع مِنْهَا، وَلَا أحسن اتبَاعا لَهَا من الشّعبِيّ لِكَثْرَة مَا سمع، وَنقل ابْن شاش عَن الْمَالِكِيَّة خلافًا فِي جَوَاز قتل الصَّغِير مِنْهَا الَّذِي لَا يتَمَكَّن من الْأَذَى،**والفأرة أَنْوَاع مِنْهَا**:* *الجرذ،**بِضَم الْجِيم على وزن**:* *عمر، والخلد، بِضَم الْخَاء الْمُعْجَمَة. وَسُكُون اللَّام، وفأرة الْإِبِل، وفأرة الْمسك، وفأرة الغيط، وَحكمهَا فِي تَحْرِيم الْأكل وَجَوَاز قَتلهَا سَوَاء**.:* *فِي الْعَقْرَب: فَإِنَّهُ يجوز قَتله مُطلقًا حَتَّى فِي ا*
*...........

(ج10/ص 202)وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر: لَو كَانَ معنى الِاقْتِدَاء فِي قَوْله،صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (أَصْحَابِي كَالنُّجُومِ بِأَيِّهِمْ أقتديتم اهْتَدَيْتُمْ) ، يُرَاد بِهِ الْفَتْوَى لما احْتَاجَ ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، إِلَى إِقَامَة الْبَيِّنَة على دَعْوَاهُ،بل كَانَ يَقُول للمسور: أَنا نجم وَأَنت نجم، فبأينا اقْتدى من بَعدنَا كَفاهُ،وَلَكِن مَعْنَاهُ كَمَا قَالَ الْمُزنِيّ وَغَيره من أهل النّظر: أَنه فِي النَّقْل لِأَن جَمِيعهم عدُول. وَفِيه: اعْتِرَاف للفاضل بفضله وإنصاف الصَّحَابَة بَعضهم بَعْضًا. وَفِيه: أَن الصَّحَابَة إِذا اخْتلفُوا فِي قَضِيَّة لم تكن الْحجَّة فِي قَول أحد مِنْهُم إلاَّ بِدَلِيل يجب التَّسْلِيم لَهُ من كتاب أَو سنة، كَمَا أَتَى أَبُو أَيُّوب بِالسنةِ...........(10/203)قد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي غسل الْمحرم رَأسه،فَذهب أَبُو حنيفَة وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق: إِلَى أَنه لَا بَأْس بذلك، وَردت الرُّخْصَة بذلك عَن عمر بن الْخطاب وَابْن عَبَّاس وَجَابِر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَعَلِيهِ الْجُمْهُور،.......(10/205)قد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي هَذَا الْبَاب،فَقَالَ ابْن الْقصار: وَاخْتلف قَول مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي جَوَاز دُخُول مَكَّة بِغَيْر إِحْرَام لمن لم يرد الْحَج وَالْعمْرَة،فَقَالَا مرّة: لَا يجوز دُخُولهَا إِلَّا بِالْإِحْرَامِ لاختصاصها ومباينتها جَمِيع الْبلدَانِ إلاَّ الحطابين، وَمن قرب مِنْهَا مثل جدة والطائف وَعُسْفَان لِكَثْرَة ترددهم إِلَيْهَا، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَاللَّيْث، وعَلى هَذَا فَلَا دم عَلَيْهِ، نَص عَلَيْهِ فِي (الْمُدَوَّنَة) . وَقَالا مرّة أُخْرَى: دُخُولهَا بِهِ مُسْتَحبّ لَا وَاجِب. قلت: مَذْهَب الزُّهْرِيّ وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي قَول، وَمَالك فِي رِوَايَة،وَابْن وهب وَدَاوُد بن عَليّ وَأَصْحَابه الظَّاهِرِيَّة: أَنه لَا بَأْس بِدُخُول الْحرم بِغَيْر إِحْرَام، وَمذهب عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَاللَّيْث بن سعد وَالثَّوْري وَأبي حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَمَالك فِي رِوَايَة، وَهِي قَوْله الصَّحِيح،وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي الْمَشْهُور عَنهُ وَأحمد وَأبي ثَوْر وَالْحسن بن حَيّ: لَا يصلح لأحد كَانَ منزله من وَرَاء الْمِيقَات إِلَى الْأَمْصَار أَن يدْخل مَكَّة إِلَّا بِالْإِحْرَامِ، فَإِن لم يفعل أساءو لَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ عِنْد الشَّافِعِي وَأبي ثَوْر،وَعند أبي حنيفَة: عَلَيْهِ حجَّة أَو عمْرَة. وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر: لَا أعلم خلافًا بَين فُقَهَاء الْأَمْصَار فِي الحطابين وَمن يدمن الِاخْتِلَاف إِلَى مَكَّة ويكثره فِي الْيَوْم وَاللَّيْلَة أَنهم لَا يأمرون بذلك لما عَلَيْهِم من الْمَشَقَّة،.......(10/206)وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم فِي الإكليل: اخْتلفت الرِّوَايَات فِي لبسه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْعِمَامَة والمغفر يَوْم الْفَتْح، وَلم يَخْتَلِفُوا أَنه دَخلهَا وَهُوَ حَلَال. قَالَ: وَقَالَ بعض النَّاس: الْعِمَامَة كالمغفر على الرَّأْس وَيُؤَيّد ذَلِك حَدِيث جَابر الْمَذْكُور آنِفا. قَالَ: وَهُوَ، وَإِن صَححهُ مُسلم، وَحده،فَالْأول يَعْنِي: حَدِيث أنس مجمع على صِحَّته،وَالدَّلِيل على أَن المغفر غير الْعِمَامَة قَوْله: من حَدِيد، فَبَان بِهَذَا أَن حَدِيث المغفر من حَدِيد أثبت من الْعِمَامَة السَّوْدَاء، لِأَن راويها أَبُو الزبير. وَقَالَ عَمْرو بن دِينَار: أَبُو الزبير يحْتَاج إِلَى دعامة، وَقد روى عَمْرو بن حُرَيْث ومزيدة وعنبسة صَاحب (الألواح) عَن عبيد الله ابْن أبي بكر (عَن أنس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لبس الْعِمَامَة السَّوْدَاء) ، وَلَا يَصح مِنْهَا، وَإِنَّمَا لبس الْبيَاض وَأمر بِهِ. قلت: روى مُسلم من طرق من حَدِيث أبي الزبير (عَن جَابر بن عبد الله أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم دخل مَكَّة يَوْم فتح مَكَّة وَعَلِيهِ عِمَامَة سَوْدَاء) ،وَمن طَرِيق جَعْفَر بن عَمْرو بن حُرَيْث عَن أَبِيه قَالَ: (كَأَنِّي أنظر إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَعَلِيهِ عِمَامَة سَوْدَاء قد أرْخى طرفيها بَين كَتفيهِ) ،وَقَالَ ابْن السّديّ: إِن ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ قَالَ حِين قيل لَهُ: لم يروه إلاَّ مَالك قد رويته من ثَلَاثَة عشر طَرِيقا غير طَرِيق مَالك، واتهموه فِي ذَلِك ونسبوه إِلَى المجازفة، وَقد أخطأوا فِي ذَلِك لقلَّة أطلاعهم فِي هَذَا الْبَاب وَعدم وقوفهم على مَا وقف عَلَيْهِ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ، وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين، رَحمَه الله،حِين قيل لَهُ: تفرد بِهِ الزُّهْرِيّ عَن مَالك: إِنَّه قد ورد من طَرِيق ابْن أخري الزُّهْرِيّ وَأبي أويس وَمعمر وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ،وَقَالَ: إِن رِوَايَة ابْن أخي الزُّهْرِيّ عِنْد الْبَزَّار، وَرِوَايَة أبي أويس عِنْد ابْن سعد وَابْن عدي، وَرِوَايَة معمر ذكرهَا ابْن عدي، وَرِوَايَة الْأَوْزَاعِيّ ذكرهَا لمزي.....(10/207)وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي (الدَّلَائِل) من طَرِيق الحكم بن عبد الْملك عَن قَتَادَة (عَن أنس: أَمن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،النَّاس يَوْم فتح مَكَّة إلاَّ أَرْبَعَة من النَّاس: عبد الْعُزَّى بن خطل، وَمقيس بن صبَابَة الْكِنَانِي، وَعبد الله بن سعد بن أبي سرح، وَأم سارة. فَأَما عبد الْعُزَّى بن خطل فَقتل وَهُوَ مُتَعَلق بِأَسْتَارِ الْكَعْبَة) . وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر: فَقتل بَين الْمقَام وزمزم، وروى الْحَاكِم من طَرِيق أبي معشر عَن يُوسُف بن يَعْقُوب عَن السَّائِب بن زيد،قَالَ: فَأخذ عبد الله بن خطل من تَحت أَسْتَار الْكَعْبَة فَقتل بَين الْمقَام وزمزم، وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة من طَرِيق أبي عُثْمَان النَّهْدِيّ أَن أَبَا بَرزَة الْأَسْلَمِيّ قتل ابْن خطل وَهُوَ مُتَعَلق بِأَسْتَارِ الْكَعْبَة، وَرَوَاهُ أَحْمد من وَجه آخر وَهُوَ أصح مَا ورد فِي تعْيين قَاتله. وَبِه جزم البلاذري وَغَيره. وَأهل الْعلم بالأخبار. وَتحمل بَقِيَّة الرِّوَايَات على أَنهم ابتدروا قَتله، فَكَانَ الْمُبَاشر لقَتله أَبُو بَرزَة.وَقد جمع الْوَاقِدِيّ عَن شُيُوخه أَسمَاء من لم يُؤمن يَوْم الْفَتْح،وَأمر بقتْله عشرَة أنفس: سِتَّة رجال وَأَرْبع نسْوَة، وَالسَّبَب فِي قتل ابْن خطل وَعدم دُخُوله فِي قَوْله (من دخل الْمَسْجِد فَهُوَ آمن) مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن إِسْحَاق فِي الْمَغَازِي: (حَدثنِي عبد الله بن أبي بكر وَغَيره أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم<<(10/210)وَقَالَ الْأَصْمَعِي: فِي الْفَم الْأَسْنَان الثنايا والرباعيات والأنياب والضواحك والطواحين والأرحاء والنواجذ، وَهِي سِتَّة وَثَلَاثُونَ،من فَوق وأسفل أَربع ثنايا: ثنيتان من أَسْفَل وثنيتان من فَوق، ثمَّ يَلِي الثنايا أَربع رباعيات، رباعيتان من فَوق ورباعيتان من أَسْفَل ثمَّ يَلِي الرباعيات الأنياب،وَهِي أَرْبَعَة: نابان من فَوق ونابان من أَسْفَل، ثمَّ يَلِي الأنياب الضواحك،وَهِي أَرْبَعَة أضراس إِلَى كل نَاب من أَسْفَل الْفَم وَأَعلاهُ: ضَاحِك ثمَّ يَلِي الضواحك الطواحين والأرحاء،وَهِي سِتَّة عشر فِي كل شقّ ثَمَانِيَة: أَرْبَعَة من فَوق وَأَرْبَعَة من أَسْفَل، ثمَّ يَلِي الأرحاء النواجذ أَرْبَعَة أضراس وَهِي آخر الأضراس نباتا، الْوَاحِد ناجذوَسَيذكر البُخَارِيّ فِي كتاب الدِّيات فِي: بَاب إِذا عض رجلا فَوَقَعت ثناياه عَن صَفْوَان بن يعلى عَن أَبِيه وَعَن زُرَارَة بن أوفى (عَن عمرَان بن حُصَيْن،رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ: أَن رجلا عض يَد رجل فَنزع يَده من فَمه فَوَقَعت ثنيتاه فاختصموا إِلَى النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَقَالَ يعَض أحدكُم أَخَاهُ كَمَا يعَض الْفَحْل لَا دِيَة لَك) .وَبِهَذَا أَخذ أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ: فِي أَن المعضوض إِذا نزع يَده فَسَقَطت أَسْنَان العاض وَفك لحيته لَا ضَمَان عَلَيْهِ، وَهُوَ قَول الْأَكْثَرين،وَقَالَ مَالك: يضمن.<<(10/219)جَوَاب أبي حنيفَة لحكام الرَّازِيّ فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ: سَأَلت أَبَا حنيفَة،رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ: هَل تُسَافِر الْمَرْأَة بِغَيْر محرم؟فَقَالَ: لَا، نهى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن تُسَافِر امْرَأَة مسيرَة ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام فَصَاعِدا إلاَّ وَمَعَهَا زَوجهَا أَو ذُو محرم مِنْهَا. قَالَ حكام: فَسَأَلت الْعَرْزَمِي؟فَقَالَ: لَا بَأْس بذلك. حَدثنِي عَطاء أَن عَائِشَة كَانَت تُسَافِر بِلَا محرم، فَأتيت أَبَا حنيفَة فَأَخْبَرته بذلك،فَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة: لم يدر الْعَرْزَمِي مَا روى، كَانَ النَّاس لعَائِشَة محرما، فَمَعَ أَيهمْ سَافَرت فقد سَافَرت بِمحرم، وَلَيْسَ النَّاس لغَيْرهَا من النِّسَاء كَذَلِك، وَلَقَد أحسن أَبُو حنيفَة فِي جَوَابه هَذَا لِأَن أَزوَاج النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كُلهنَّ أُمَّهَات الْمُؤمنِينَ وهم محارم لَهُنَّ، لِأَن الْمحرم من لَا يجوز لَهُ نِكَاحهَا على التأييد، فَكَذَلِك أُمَّهَات الْمُؤمنِينَ حرَام على غير النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة. والعرزمي هُوَ مُحَمَّد بن عبيد الله بن أبي سُلَيْمَان الرَّاوِي الْكُوفِي، فِيهِ مقَال،فَقَالَ النَّسَائِيّ: لَيْسَ بِثِقَة،وَعَن أَحْمد: لَيْسَ بِشَيْء لَا يكْتب حَدِيثه، نزل جبانة عَرْزَم بِالْكُوفَةِ فنسب إِلَيْهَا، وعرزم بِتَقْدِيم الرَّاء على الزَّاي............(10/222)ن النِّسَاء كُلهنَّ سَوَاء فِي منع الْمَرْأَة عَن السّفر، إلاَّ مَعَ ذِي محرم،إِلَّا مَا نقل عَن أبي الْوَلِيد الْبَاجِيّ أَنه: خصّه بِغَيْر الْعَجُوز الَّتِي لَا تشْتَهى. وَقَالَ ابْن دَقِيق الْعِيد: الَّذِي قَالَه الْبَاجِيّ تَخْصِيص للْعُمُوم بِالنّظرِ إِلَى الْمَعْنى، يَعْنِي مُرَاعَاة الْأَمر الْأَغْلَب، وَتعقب بِأَن لكل سَاقِطَة لاقطة. فَإِن قلت: يُمكن أَن يحْتَج للباجي فِيمَا قَالَه بِحَدِيث عدي بن حَاتِم مَرْفُوعا: (يُوشك أَن تخرج الظعينة من الْحيرَة تؤم الْبَيْت لَا جوارٍ مَعهَا) الحَدِيث فِي البُخَارِيّ قلت: هَذَا يدل على جوده لَا على جَوَازه، وَأجَاب بَعضهم عَن هَذَا بِأَنَّهُ خبر فِي سِيَاق الْمَدْح وَرفع منار الْإِسْلَام،فَيحمل على الْجَوَاز قلت: هَذَا إِخْبَار من الشَّارِع بِقُوَّة الْإِسْلَام وَكَثْرَة أَهله وَوُقُوع الْأَمْن فَلَا يسْتَلْزم ذَلِك الْجَوَاز. وَقَالَ ابْن دَقِيق الْعِيد: هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة تتَعَلَّق بالعامين إِذا تَعَارضا،فَإِن قَوْله تَعَالَى: {وَللَّه على النَّاس حج الْبَيْت من اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلا} (آل عمرَان: 79) . عَام فِي الرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء، فمقتضاه أَن الِاسْتِطَاعَة على السّفر إِذا وجدت وَجب الْحَج على الْجَمِيع. وَقَوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (لَا تُسَافِر الْمَرْأَة إلاَّ مَعَ ذِي محرم) عَام فِي كل سفر، فَيدْخل فِيهِ الْحَج، فَمن أخرجه عَنهُ خص الحَدِيث بِعُمُوم الْآيَة، وَمن أدخلهُ فِيهِ خص الْآيَة بِعُمُوم الحَدِيث، فَيحْتَاج إِلَى التَّرْجِيح من خَارج،وَقد رجح الْمَذْهَب الثَّانِي بِعُمُوم قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (لَا تمنعوا إِمَاء الله مَسَاجِد الله) ، وَفِيه نظر لكَون النَّهْي عَاما......(10/223)قْدِيم الأهم من الْأُمُور المتعارضة، فَإِن الرجل لما عرض لَهُ الْغَزْو وَالْحج رجح الْحَج، لِأَن امْرَأَته لَا يقوم غَيره مقَامه فِي السّفر مَعهَا، بِخِلَاف الْغَزْو. وَفِيه: مَا اسْتدلَّ بِهِ بَعضهم على أَنه لَيْسَ للزَّوْج منع امْرَأَته من الْحَج الْفَرْض، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد، وَهُوَ وَجه للشَّافِعِيَّة، وَالأَصَح عِنْدهم أَن لَهُ منعهَا لكَون الْحَج على التَّرَاخِي. فَإِن قلت: روى الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ من طَرِيق إِبْرَاهِيم الصَّائِغ عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر مَرْفُوعا،فِي امْرَأَة لَهَا زوج وَلها مَال وَلَا يَأْذَن لَهَا فِي الْحَج: لَيْسَ لَهَا أَن تَنْطَلِق إلاَّ بِإِذن زَوجهَا قلت: هُوَ مَحْمُول على حج التَّطَوُّع، عملا بِالْحَدِيثين، وَنقل ابْن الْمُنْذر الْإِجْمَاع على أَن للرجل منع زَوجته من الْخُرُوج إِلَى الْأَسْفَار كلهَا، وَإِنَّمَا اخْتلفُوا فِيمَا كَانَ وَاجِبا.

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
نهاية كتاب " الحج والعمرة " 
ويليه كتاب " فضائل المدينة "*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الأحد 
الموافق : 23/ صفر /1442 هجري
الموافق : 11/ أكتوبر /2020 ميلادي 

" كتاب فضائل المدينة " من عمدة القاري 

يثرب 
*(10/228)**وَالأَصَح أَنَّهَا من بِلَاد الْيمن، وَذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهَا بناها تبع الْأَكْبَر حِين بشر بمبعث النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَأخْبر أَنه إِنَّمَا يكون فِي مَدِينَة يثرب، وَكَانَت يثرب يَوْمئِذٍ صحراء فبناها لأجل النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَكتب بذلك عهدا**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *لما نزل تبع الْمَدِينَة نزل بوادي قناة وحفر فِيهِ بِئْرا فَهِيَ إِلَى الْيَوْم تدعى ببئر الْملك، وَذكر أَيْضا أَن الدَّار الَّتِي نزلها رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هِيَ الدَّار الَّتِي بناها تبع لرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَقَالَ**:* *وَمن يَوْم مَاتَ تبع إِلَى مولد نَبينَا صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ألف سنة، وَقَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيّ بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى سهل بن سعد، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**قَالَ**:* *سَمِعت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول: لَا تسبوا تبعا فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ قد أسلم،**وَيُقَال**:* *كَانَ سكان الْمَدِينَة العماليق،**ثمَّ نزلها طَائِفَة من بني إِسْرَائِيل قيل**:* *أرسلهم مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، كَمَا ذكره الزبير بن بكار، ثمَّ نزلها الْأَوْس والخزرج لما تفرق أهل سبأ بِسَبَب سيل العرم، والأوس والخزرج أَخَوان،**وأمهما**:* *قيلة بنت الأرقم بن عَمْرو بن جَفْنَة، وهما الْأَنْصَار، مِنْهُم الأوسيون وَمِنْهُم الخزرجيون، وَقد ذكرنَا أَن اسْم الْمَدِينَة كَانَ يثرب،**فسماها النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *طيبَة وطابة،**وَمن أسمائها**:* *الْعَذْرَاء، وجابرة، ومجبورة، والمحبة، والمحبوبة، والقاصمة، قصمت الْجَبَابِرَة. وَلم تزل عزيزة فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، وأعمها الله بمهاجرة رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فمنعت على الْمُلُوك من التبابعة وَغَيرهم**.**........**(10/234)**(**تَأْكُل الْقرى**)* *،**أَي**:* *يغلب أَهلهَا سَائِر الْبِلَاد، وَهُوَ كِنَايَة عَن الْغَلَبَة لِأَن الْآكِل غَالب على الْمَأْكُول،**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *معنى الْأكل أَنَّهَا مَرْكَز جيوش الْإِسْلَام فِي أول الْأَمر فَمِنْهَا فتحت الْبِلَاد فَغنِمت أموالها. أَو أَن أكلهَا يكون من الْقرى المفتتحة وإليها تساق غنائمها، وَوَقع فِي** (**موطأ ابْن وهب**) :* *قلت لمَالِك: مَا تَأْكُل الْقرى؟**قَالَ**:* *تفتح الْقرى**.* *وَقيل**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يكون المُرَاد بأكلها الْقرى غَلَبَة فَضلهَا على فضل غَيرهَا،**فَمَعْنَاه**:* *أَن الْفَضَائِل تضمحل فِي جنب عَظِيم فَضلهَا حَتَّى يكَاد تكون عدما، وَقد سميت مَكَّة أم الْقرى،**قيل**:* *الْمَذْكُور للمدينة أبلغ مِنْهُ. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *الَّذِي يظْهر من كَلَامه أَنه مِمَّن يرجح الْمَدِينَة**من مكة* *...........**(10/235)**الَ الْمُهلب بن أبي صفرَة: هَذَا الحَدِيث حجَّة لمن فضل الْمَدِينَة على مَكَّة، لِأَنَّهَا هِيَ الَّتِي أدخلت مَكَّة وَسَائِر الْقرى فِي الْإِسْلَام، فَصَارَت الْقرى وَمَكَّة فِي صَحَائِف أهل الْمَدِينَة، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب مَالك وَأهل الْمَدِينَة، وروى عَن أَحْمد خلافًا لأبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ،**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *روى الْقطع بتفضيل مَكَّة على الْمَدِينَة عَن سيدنَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، جَابر وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَابْن عمر وَابْن الزبير وَعبيد الله بن عدي، مِنْهُم ثَلَاثَة مدنيون بأسانيد فِي غَايَة الصِّحَّة،**قَالَ**:* *وَهُوَ قَول جَمِيع الصَّحَابَة وَجُمْهُور الْعلمَاء، وَاحْتج مقلد وَمَالك بأخبرا ثَابِتَة مِنْهَا، قَوْله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِن إِبْرَاهِيم حرم مَكَّة ودعا لَهَا، وَإِنِّي حرمت الْمَدِينَة كَمَا حرم إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام**) .* *قَالَ**:* *وَلَا حجَّة لَهُم فِيهِ، إِنَّمَا فِيهِ أَنه حرمهَا كَمَا حرمهَا إِبْرَاهِيم،**وَبِقَوْلِهِ**: (**أللهم بَارك لنا فِي تمرنا ومدنا**)* *،**وَبِقَوْلِهِ**: (**أللهم إجعل بِالْمَدِينَةِ ضعْفي مَا جعلت بِمَكَّة من الْبركَة**)* *،**قَالَ**:* *وَلَا حجَّة لَهُم فيهمَا، إِنَّمَا فيهمَا الدُّعَاء للمدينة وَلَيْسَ من بَاب الْفضل فِي شَيْء،**وَبِقَوْلِهِ**:* *الْمَدِينَة كالكير) ، وَلَا حجَّة لَهُم، لِأَن هَذَا إِنَّمَا هُوَ فِي وَقت دون وَقت، وَفِي قوم دون قوم، وَفِي خَاص دون عَام، انْتهى**.* *وَاحْتج بَعضهم على تَفْضِيل الْمَدِينَة على مَكَّة بقوله**: (**كَمَا يَنْفِي الْكِير خبث الْحَدِيد**)* *، وَلَا حجَّة فِي ذَلِك،**لِأَن هَذَا فِي خَاص من النَّاس وَمن الزَّمَان بِدَلِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَمن أهل الْمَدِينَة مَرَدُوا على النِّفَاق**} (**التَّوْبَة: 101**) .* *وَالْمُنَافِق خَبِيث بِلَا شكّ، وَقد خرج من الْمَدِينَة بعد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم معَاذ وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَة وَابْن مَسْعُود وَطَائِفَة، ثمَّ عَليّ وَطَلْحَة وَالزُّبَيْر وعمار وَآخَرُونَ، وهم من أطيب الْخلق، فَدلَّ على أَن المُرَاد بِالْحَدِيثِ تَخْصِيص نَاس دون نَاس، وَوقت دون وَقت**.**.............**(10/236)**وروى الزبير فِي** (**أَخْبَار الْمَدِينَة**)* *من طَرِيق عبد الْعَزِيز الدَّرَاورْدِي،**قَالَ**:* *بَلغنِي أَن لَهَا أَرْبَعِينَ إسما، وَرُوِيَ من طَرِيق أبي سُهَيْل بن مَالك عَن كَعْب الْأَحْبَار،**قَالَ**:* *نجد فِي كتاب الله تَعَالَى،**الَّذِي أنزل على مُوسَى صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *أَن الله قَالَ للمدينة: يَا طيبَة، يَا طابة، يَا مسكينة، لَا تقبلي الْكُنُوز أرفع أجاجيرك على الْقرى**...........**(10/238)**وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *وَقد وجد ذَلِك حَيْثُ صَارَت،**أَي**:* *الْمَدِينَة مَعْدن الْخلَافَة ومقصد النَّاس وملجأهم، وحملت إِلَيْهَا خيرات الأَرْض وَصَارَت من أعمر الْبِلَاد، فَلَمَّا انْتَقَلت الْخلَافَة مِنْهَا إِلَى الشَّام ثمَّ إِلَى الْعرَاق وتغلبت عَلَيْهَا الْأَعْرَاب وتعاورتها الْفِتَن، وخلت من أَهلهَا فقصدتها عوافي الطير وَالسِّبَاع، وَذكر الإخباريون أَنَّهَا خلت من أَهلهَا فِي بعض الْفِتَن الَّتِي جرت بِالْمَدِينَةِ، وَبقيت ثمارها للعوافي،**كَمَا قَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *وخلت مُدَّة ثمَّ تراجع النَّاس إِلَيْهَا، وَفِي حَال خلوها عَدَت الْكلاب على سواري الْمَسْجِد،**وَعَن مَالك**:* *حَتَّى يدْخل الْكَلْب أَو الذِّئْب فيعوي على بعض سواري الْمَسْجِد،**وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *هَذَا مِمَّا جرى فِي الْعَصْر الأول وانقضى، وَهَذَا من معجزاته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *الْمُخْتَار أَن هَذَا التّرْك يكون فِي آخر الزَّمَان عِنْد قيام السَّاعَة، ويوضحه قضة الراعبين،**فقد وَقع عِنْد مُسلم بِلَفْظ**: (**ثمَّ يحْشر راعيان**)* *،**وَفِي البُخَارِيّ**:* *أَنَّهُمَا آخر من يحْشر، وَيُؤَيّد هَذَا مَا رَوَاهُ أَحْمد وَالْحَاكِم وَغَيرهمَا من حَدِيث محجن بن الأدرع الْأَسْلَمِيّ،**قَالَ**: (**بَعَثَنِي النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لحَاجَة، ثمَّ لَقِيَنِي وَأَنا خَارج من بعض طرق الْمَدِينَة، فَأخذ بيَدي حَتَّى أَتَيْنَا أحدا، ثمَّ أقبل على الْمَدِينَة،**فَقَالَ**:* *ويل أمهَا قَرْيَة يَوْم يَدعهَا أَهلا كأينع مَا يكون؟**قلت**:* *يَا رَسُول الله {من يَأْكُل ثَمَرهَا؟**قَالَ**:* *عَافِيَة الطير وَالسِّبَاع**) .* *وروى عمر بن شبة بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح،** (**عَن عَوْف بن مَالك،**قَالَ**:* *دخل رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْمَسْجِد ثمَّ نظر إِلَيْنَا،**فَقَالَ**:* *أما وَالله لتدعنها مذللة أَرْبَعِينَ عَاما للعوافي} أَتَدْرُونَ مَا العوافي؟ الطير وَالسِّبَاع**) .* *انْتهى. وَهَذَا لم يَقع قطعا**.* *قَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث أَن الْمَدِينَة تسكن إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة، وَإِن خلت فِي بعض الْأَوْقَات يقْصد الراعيان بغنمهما إِلَى الْمَدِينَة**.**....**(10/239)**الَ ابْن عبد الْبر وَغَيره**:* *افتتحت الْيمن فِي أَيَّام النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَفِي أَيَّام أبي بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وافتتحت الشَّام بعْدهَا، وَالْعراق بعْدهَا. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *يمن اسْم يعرب بن قحطان بن عَابِر، وَهُوَ هود، فَلذَلِك يُقَال أَرض يمن، ذكره فِي كتاب** (**التيجان**)* *وَذكر الْبكْرِيّ: إِنَّمَا سمي الْيمن يمنا لِأَنَّهُ عَن يَمِين الْكَعْبَة، كَمَا سمي الشَّام شاما لِأَنَّهُ عَن شمال الْكَعْبَة**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِنَّمَا سمي بذلك قبل أَن تعرف الْكَعْبَة لِأَنَّهُ عَن يَمِين الشَّمْس،**وَقيل**:* *سميت الْيمن يمنا بيمن بن قحطان، وَحكى الْهَمدَانِي،**قَالَ**:* *لما طغت الْعَرَب العاربة أَقبلت بَنو يقطن بن عَابِر فتيامنوا،**فَقَالَت الْعَرَب**:* *تيامنت بَنو يقطن، فسموا الْيمن. وتشأم الْآخرُونَ فسموا شاما**.* *..........**(10:/240)**وَقَالَ الْمُهلب فِيهِ**:* *إِن الْمَدِينَة لَا يَأْتِيهَا إلاَّ مُؤمن، وَإِنَّمَا يَسُوقهُ إِلَيْهَا إيمَانه ومحبته فِي النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَكَانَ الْإِيمَان يرجع إِلَيْهَا كَمَا خرج مِنْهَا أَولا. وَمِنْهَا ينتشر كانتشار الْحَيَّة من جحرها، ثمَّ إِذا راعها شَيْء رجعت إِلَى جحرها**.* *وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ**:* *كَانَ هَذَا فِي حَيَاة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم والقرن الَّذِي كَانَ مِنْهُم وَالَّذين يَلُونَهُمْ خَاصَّة، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ الْأَمر مُسْتَقِيمًا**.* *وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *وَفِيه تَنْبِيه على صِحَة مَذْهَبهم وسلامتهم من الْبدع، وَأَن عَمَلهم حجَّة، كَمَا رَوَاهُ مَالك، رَحمَه الله**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا إِنَّمَا كَانَ فِي زمن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَالْخُلَفَاء الرَّاشِدين إِلَى انْقِضَاء الْقُرُون الثَّلَاثَة، وَهِي تسعون سنة، وَأما بعد ذَلِك فقد تَغَيَّرت الْأَحْوَال وَكَثُرت الْبدع خُصُوصا فِي زَمَاننَا هَذَا على مَا لَا يخفى**.**........**(10/241)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *يَعْنِي أَرَادَ الله الْمَكْر بهم لَا يمهله الله وَلم يُمكن لَهُ كَمَا انْقَضى شَأْن من حاربها أَيَّام بني أُميَّة مثل مُسلم بن عقبَة، فَإِنَّهُ هلك فِي مُنْصَرفه عَنْهَا، ثمَّ هلك مرسله إِلَيْهَا يزِيد بن مُعَاوِيَة على إِثْر ذَلِك، وَغَيرهمَا مِمَّن صنع صنيعهما،**وَقيل**:* *المُرَاد من كادها اغتيالاً، وعَلى غَفلَة من أَهلهَا لَا يتم لَهُ أَمر، وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون المُرَاد من أرادها فِي حَيَاة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِسوء اضمحل أمره كَمَا يضمحل الرصاص فِي النَّار**.......**(10/247)**رَجَعَ نَاس من أَصْحَابه** "* *أَي من أَصْحَاب النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَقَالَ مُوسَى بن عقبَة خرج رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - والمسلمون فسلكوا على الْبَدَائِع وهم ألف رجل وَالْمُشْرِكُون  َ ثَلَاثَة آلَاف فَمضى رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - حَتَّى نزل بِأحد وَرجع عَنهُ عبد الله ابْن أبي بن سلول فِي ثَلَاثمِائَة فَبَقيَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فِي سَبْعمِائة قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَشْهُور عِنْد أهل الْمَغَازِي أَنهم بقوا فِي سَبْعمِائة قَالَ وَالْمَشْهُور عَن الزُّهْرِيّ أَنهم بقوا فِي أَرْبَعمِائَة مقَاتل وَقَالَ مُوسَى بن عقبَة وَكَانَ على خيل الْمُشْركين خَالِد بن الْوَلِيد رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ وَكَانَ مَعَهم مائَة فرس وَكَانَ لواؤهم مَعَ عُثْمَان بن طَلْحَة بن أبي طَلْحَة قَالَ وَلم يكن مَعَ الْمُسلمين فرس وَاحِد وَقَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ وعدة أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله سَبْعمِائة ذِرَاع وَلم يكن مَعَهم من الْخَيل سوى فرسين فرس لرَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَفرس لأبي بردة قَوْله** "* *قَالَت فرقة نقتلهم** "* *أَي نقْتل الراجعين وَقَالَت فرقة لَا نقتلهم فَلَمَّا اخْتلفُوا أنزل الله تَعَالَى** {**فَمَا لكم فِي الْمُنَافِقين فئتين وَالله أركسهم بِمَا كسبوا أتريدون أَن تهدوا من أضلّ الله وَمن يضلل الله فَلَنْ تَجِد لَهُ سَبِيلا**}* *وَهَذِه الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة فِي النِّسَاء وَاخْتلفُوا فِي سَبَب نُزُولهَا فَقيل فِي هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذين رجعُوا من غَزْوَة أحد بعد أَن خَرجُوا مَعَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَقيل فِي قوم استئذنوا رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فِي الْخُرُوج إِلَى البدو معتلين باجتواء الْمَدِينَة فَلَمَّا خَرجُوا لم يزَالُوا راحلين مرحلة حَتَّى لَحِقُوا بالمشركين فَاخْتلف الْمُسلمُونَ فيهم فَقَالَ بَعضهم هم كفار وَقَالَ بَعضهم هم مُسلمُونَ وَقيل كَانُوا قوما هَاجرُوا من مَكَّة ثمَّ بدا لَهُم فَرَجَعُوا وَكَتَبُوا إِلَى رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - إِنَّا على دينك وَمَا أخرجنَا إِلَّا اجتواء الْمَدِينَة والاشتياق إِلَى بلدنا وَقيل هم العرنيون الَّذين أَغَارُوا على السَّرْح وَقتلُوا يسارا وَقيل هم قوم أظهرُوا الْإِسْلَام وقعدوا عَن الْهِجْرَة**الْبركَة فِي الصَّاع وَالْمدّ**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *الظَّاهِر أَن الْبركَة حصلت فِي نفس الْكَيْل بِحَيْثُ يَكْفِي الْمَدّ فِيهَا من لَا يَكْفِيهِ فِي غَيرهَا، وَهَذَا أَمر محسوس عِنْد من سكنها،**وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *إِذا وجدت الْبركَة فِيهَا فِي وَقت حصلت إِجَابَة الدعْوَة، وَلَا يسْتَلْزم دوامها فِي كل حِين**........**(10/249)**(**مَا بَين بَيْتِي ومنبري**)* *كَذَا هُوَ فِي رِوَايَة الْأَكْثَرين،**وَوَقع فِي رِوَايَة ابْن عَسَاكِر وَحده**: (**مَا بَين قَبْرِي ومنبري**)* *،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *إِنَّه خطأ، وَاحْتج على ذَلِك بِأَن فِي** (**مُسْند**)* *مُسَدّد شيخ البُخَارِيّ بِلَفْظ**: (**بَيْتِي**)* *وَكَذَلِكَ بِلَفْظ** (**بَيْتِي**)* *فِي: بَاب فضل مَا بَين الْقَبْر والمنبر**.* *قلت**:* *نِسْبَة هَذَا إِلَى الْخَطَأ خطأ،**لِأَنَّهُ وَقع لفظ**:* *قَبْرِي ومنبري، فِي حَدِيث ابْن عمر أخرجه الطَّبَرَانِيّ بِسَنَد رِجَاله ثِقَات، وَكَذَا وَقع فِي حَدِيث سعد بن أبي وَقاص أخرجه الْبَزَّار بِسَنَد صَحِيح،**على أَن المُرَاد بقوله**:* *بَيْتِي، أحد بيوته لَا كلهَا، وَهُوَ بَيت عَائِشَة الَّذِي دفن صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِيهِ فَصَارَ قَبره،**وَقد ورد فِي حَدِيث**: (**مَا بَين الْمِنْبَر وَبَيت عَائِشَة رَوْضَة من رياض الْجنَّة**)* *، أخرجه الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي** (**الْأَوْسَط**)**............**(10/249)**(**ومنبري على حَوْضِي**)* *،**أَكثر الْعلمَاء**:* *المُرَاد أَن منبره بِعَيْنِه الَّذِي كَانَ،**وَقيل**:* *إِن لَهُ هُنَاكَ منبرا على حَوْضه،**وَقيل**:* *مَعْنَاهُ أَن مُلَازمَة منبره للأعمال الصَّالِحَة تورد صَاحبهَا إِلَى الْحَوْض وَيشْرب مِنْهُ المَاء، وَهُوَ الْحَوْض المورود الْمُسَمّى بالكوثر،**وَقيل**:* *إِن ذرع مَا بَين الْمِنْبَر وَالْبَيْت الَّذِي فِيهِ الْقَبْر الْآن ثَلَاث وَخَمْسُونَ ذِرَاعا،**وَقيل**:* *أَربع وَخَمْسُونَ وَسدس،**وَقيل**:* *خَمْسُونَ إلاَّ ثلي ذِرَاع، وَهُوَ الْآن كَذَلِك، فَكَأَنَّهُ نقص لما أَدخل من الْحُجْرَة فِي الْجِدَار**.**.............**(10/250)**كر ابْن الْكَلْبِيّ**:* *أَن العماليق أخرجُوا بني عنبر وهم أخوة عَاد من يثرب فنزلوا الْجحْفَة،**وَكَانَ اسْمهَا**:* *مهيعة، فَجَاءَهُمْ سيل فاجتحفهم فسميت الْجحْفَة،**...........**(10/252)**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *وَكَانَ أهل الْجحْفَة إِذْ ذَاك يهودا، وَكَانَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كثيرا مَا يَدْعُو على من لم يجبهم إِلَى دَار الْإِسْلَام إِذا خَافَ مِنْهُ مَعُونَة أهل الْكفْر، وَيسْأل الله أَن يبتليهم بِمَا يشغلهم عَنهُ، وَقد دَعَا على قومه أهل مَكَّة حِين يئس مِنْهُم**.* *فَقَالَ**: (**أللهم أَعنِي عَلَيْهِم بِسبع كسبع يُوسُف**)* *، ودعا على أهل الْجحْفَة بالحمى ليشغلهم بهَا فَلم تزل الْجحْفَة من يَوْمئِذٍ أَكثر بِلَاد الله حمَّى وَأَنه ليتقي شرب المَاء من عينهَا الَّذِي يُقَال لَهُ عين حم، فَقل من شرب مِنْهُ إلاَّ حُمَّ، وَلما دَعَا، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، بذلك الدُّعَاء لم يبْق أحد من أهل الْجحْفَة إلاَّ أَخَذته الْحمى، وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون هَذَا هُوَ السِّرّ فِي أَن الطَّاعُون لَا يدْخل الْمَدِينَة، لِأَن الطَّاعُون وباء، وَسَيِّدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم دَعَا بِنَقْل الوباء عَنْهَا، فَأجَاب الله دعاءه إِلَى آخر الْأَبَد**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *نهى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن الْقدوم على الطَّاعُون، فَكيف قدمُوا الْمَدِينَة وَهِي وبيئة؟**قلت**:* *كَانَ ذَلِك قبل النَّهْي، أَو أَن النَّهْي يخْتَص بالطاعون وَنَحْوه من الْمَوْت الذريع لَا الْمَرَض، وَإِن عَم**.......**(10،/253)**رد على الصُّوفِيَّة إِذْ قَالُوا: إِن الْوَلِيّ لَا تتمّ لَهُ الْولَايَة إلاَّ إِذا تمّ لَهُ الرضى بِجَمِيعِ مَا نزل بِهِ، وَلَا يَدْعُو الله فِي كشف ذَلِك عَنهُ، فَإِن دَعَا فَلَيْسَ فِي الْولَايَة كَامِلا**.* *وَفِيه**:* *حجَّة على بعض الْمُعْتَزلَة الْقَائِلين بِأَن لَا فَائِدَة فِي الدُّعَاء مَعَ سَابق الْقدر، وَالْمذهب أَن الدُّعَاء عبَادَة مُسْتَقلَّة وَلَا يُسْتَجَاب مِنْهُ إلاَّ مَا سبق بِهِ التَّقْدِير**.**........**(10/253)**قَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *من نوى ترويح بهالقلب ليقوى على الطَّاعَة فَهُوَ مُطِيع، وَمن نوى بِهِ التقوية على الْمعْصِيَة فَهُوَ عَاص، وَإِن لم ينْو شَيْئا فَهُوَ لَغْو مَعْفُو عَنهُ،**وَقَالَ الْأُسْتَاذ أَبُو مَنْصُور**:* *إِذا سلم من تَضْييع فرض وَلم يتْرك حفظ حُرْمَة الْمَشَايِخ بِهِ فَهُوَ مَحْمُود، وَرُبمَا أجر**.**وَفِيه: أَن الله تَعَالَى أَبَاحَ لِلْمُؤمنِ أَن يسْأَل ربه صِحَة جِسْمه وَذَهَاب الْآفَات عَنهُ إِذا نزلت بِهِ كسؤاله إِيَّاه فِي الرزق، وَلَيْسَ فِي دُعَاء الْمُؤمن ورغبته فِي ذَلِك إِلَى الله لوم وَلَا قدح فِي دينه. وَفِيه: تَمْثِيل الصَّالِحين والفضلاء بالشعر


الحمد لله الذي بنعمته الصالحات 
نهابة كتاب " فضائل المدينة " 
ويليه كتاب " الصوم "*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*كتاب الصيام* *(10/255)**فَإِن قلت**:* *مَا الْحِكْمَة فِي التَّنْصِيص على الثَّلَاثِينَ الَّتِي هِيَ الشَّهْر الْكَامِل؟**قلت**:* *قَالُوا: لما أكل آدم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، من الشَّجَرَة الَّتِي نهى عَنْهَا، بَقِي شَيْء من ذَلِك فِي جَوْفه ثَلَاثِينَ يَوْمًا، فَلَمَّا تَابَ الله عَلَيْهِ أمره بصيام ثَلَاثِينَ يَوْمًا بلياليهن، ذكره فِي** (**خُلَاصَة الْبَيَان فِي تَلْخِيص مَعَاني الْقُرْآن**)* *............**(10/259)**وَمُلَخَّصه**:* *أَن الصَّوْم لَا يَقع فِيهِ الرِّيَاء كَمَا يَقع فِي غَيره، لِأَنَّهُ لَا يظْهر من ابْن آدم بِفِعْلِهِ، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ شَيْء فِي الْقلب، وَيُؤَيِّدهُ مَا رَوَاهُ الزُّهْرِيّ مُرْسلا**.* *قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَيْسَ فِي الصَّوْم رِيَاء**)* *، رَوَاهُ أَبُو عبيد فِي كتاب الْغَرِيب عَن شَبابَة عَن عقيل عَن الزُّهْرِيّ،**قَالَ**:* *وَذَلِكَ لِأَن الْأَعْمَال لَا تكون إلاَّ بالحركات إلاَّ الصَّوْم فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ بِالنِّيَّةِ الَّتِي تخفى على النَّاس،**وروى الْبَيْهَقِيّ هَذَا من وَجه آخر**:* *عَن الزُّهْرِيّ مَوْصُولا عَن أبي سَلمَة عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة،**وَلَفظه**: (**الصّيام لَا رِيَاء فِيهِ، قَالَ الله،**عز وَجل**:* *هُوَ لي**)* *وَفِيه مقَال**...........**(10/260)**وَنقل ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ عَن بعض الزهاد أَنه مَخْصُوص بصيام خَواص الْخَواص،**فَقَالَ**:* *إِن الصَّوْم على أَرْبَعَة أَنْوَاع: صِيَام الْعَوام، وَهُوَ الصَّوْم عَن الْأكل وَالشرب وَالْجِمَاع،**و**:* *صِيَام خَواص الْعَوام، وَهُوَ الصَّوْم وَهُوَ هَذَا مَعَ اجْتِنَاب الْمُحرمَات من قَول أَو فعل، وَصِيَام الْخَواص وَهُوَ الصَّوْم عَن ذكر غير الله وعبادته، وَصِيَام خَواص الْخَواص وَهُوَ الصَّوْم عَن غير الله، فَلَا فطر لَهُم إلاَّ يَوْم لِقَائِه**.**
............**(10/263)**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِن فِي الْجنَّة بَابا يُقَال لَهُ الريان، يدْخل مِنْهُ الصائمون يَوْم الْقِيَامَة لَا يدْخل مِنْهُ أحد غَيرهم،**يُقَال**:* *أَيْن الصائمون؟ فَيدْخلُونَ مِنْهُ، فَإِذا دخل آخِرهم أغلق فَلم يدْخل مِنْهُ أحد**) .* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *هَكَذَا فِي بعض النّسخ من مُسلم،**وَفِي الْكثير مِنْهَا**: (**فَإِذا دخل أَوَّلهمْ أغلق**) .* *قلت**:* *الْأَمر بِالْعَكْسِ،**فَفِي الْكثير**: (**فَإِذا دخل آخِرهم**)* *،**وَوَقع فِي بعض النّسخ الَّتِي لَا يعْتَمد عَلَيْهَا**: (**فَإِذا دخل أَوَّلهمْ**) .* *وَهُوَ غير صَحِيح،**فَلذَلِك قَالَ شرَّاح مُسلم وَغَيرهم**:* *إِنَّه وهم، وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين،**رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى**:* *وَقد اسْتشْكل بَعضهم الْجمع بَين حَدِيث بَاب الريان وَبَين الحَدِيث الصَّحِيح الَّذِي أخرجه مُسلم من حَدِيث عمر عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**قَالَ**: (**مَا مِنْكُم من أحد يتَوَضَّأ فَيبلغ أَو يسبغ الْوضُوء،**ثمَّ يَقُول**:* *أشهد أَن لَا إلاهَ إلاَّ الله وَأَن مُحَمَّدًا عَبده وَرَسُوله إلاَّ فتحت لَهُ أَبْوَاب الْجنَّة الثَّمَانِية، يدْخل من أَيهَا شَاءَ**) .* *قَالُوا**:* *فقد أخبر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه يدْخل من أَيهَا شَاءَ، وَقد لَا يكون فَاعل هَذَا الْفِعْل من أهل الصّيام، بِأَن لَا يبلغ وَقت الصّيام الْوَاجِب، أَو لَا يتَطَوَّع بالصيام، وَالْجَوَاب عَنهُ من وَجْهَيْن**.* *أَحدهمَا**:* *أَنه يصرف عَن أَن يَشَاء بَاب الصّيام، فَلَا يَشَاء الدُّخُول مِنْهُ، وَيدخل من أَي بَاب شَاءَ غير الصّيام، فَيكون قد دخل من الْبَاب الَّذِي شاءه**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *أَن حَدِيث عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قد اخْتلفت أَلْفَاظه،**فَعِنْدَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**: (**فتحت لَهُ ثَمَانِيَة أَبْوَاب من الْجنَّة يدْخل من أَيهَا شَاءَ**)* *، فَهَذِهِ الرِّوَايَة تدل على أَن أَبْوَاب الْجنَّة أَكثر من ثَمَانِيَة مِنْهَا، وَقد لَا يكون بَاب الصّيام من هَذِه الثَّمَانِية، وَلَا تعَارض حِينَئِذٍ**.**...........**(10/265)**(**وَأَرْجُو أَن تكون مِنْهُم**)* *، خطاب لأبي بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، والرجاء من النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَاجِب، نبه عَلَيْهِ ابْن التِّين، فَدلَّ هَذَا على فَضِيلَة أبي بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وعَلى أَنه من أهل هَذِه الْأَعْمَال كلهَا**.**ن أَعمال الْبر لَا تفتح فِي الْأَغْلَب للْإنْسَان الْوَاحِد فِي جَمِيعهَا، وَإِن من فتح لَهُ فِي شَيْء مِنْهَا حرم غَيرهَا فِي الْأَغْلَب، وَأَنه قد يفتح فِي جَمِيعهَا للقليل من النَّاس، وَإِن الصدِّيق، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، مِنْهُم**.**
.....**(10/265)**ن أَعمال الْبر لَا تفتح فِي الْأَغْلَب للْإنْسَان الْوَاحِد فِي جَمِيعهَا، وَإِن من فتح لَهُ فِي شَيْء مِنْهَا حرم غَيرهَا فِي الْأَغْلَب، وَأَنه قد يفتح فِي جَمِيعهَا للقليل من النَّاس، وَإِن الصدِّيق، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، مِنْهُم**.**ولرمضان ناتق، ولشوال وعل، وَلِذِي الْقعدَة، وَرَنَّة، وَلِذِي الْحجَّة برك،**........**(10/271)**وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر فِي** (**الاستذكار**) :* *وَقد كَانَ بعض كبار التَّابِعين يذهب فِي هَذَا إِلَى اعْتِبَاره بالنجوم ومنازل الْقَمَر، وَطَرِيق الْحساب. وَقَالَ ابْن سِيرِين،**رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى**:* *وَكَانَ أفضل لَهُ لَو لم يفعل، وَحكى ابْن شُرَيْح عَن الشَّافِعِي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**أَنه قَالَ**:* *من كَانَ مذْهبه الِاسْتِدْلَال بالنجوم ومنازل الْقَمَر، ثمَّ تبين لَهُ من جِهَة النُّجُوم أَن الْهلَال اللَّيْلَة وغم عَلَيْهِ، جَازَ لَهُ أَن يعْتَقد الصَّوْم ويبيته ويجزيه**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *وَالَّذِي عندنَا فِي كتبه أَنه: لَا يَصح اعْتِقَاد رَمَضَان إلاَّ بِرُؤْيَة فَاشِية أَو شَهَادَة عادلة، أَو إِكْمَال شعْبَان ثَلَاثِينَ يَوْمًا، وعَلى هَذَا مَذْهَب جُمْهُور فُقَهَاء الْأَمْصَار بالحجاز وَالْعراق وَالشَّام وَالْمغْرب، مِنْهُم مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالثَّوْري وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَعَامة أهل الحَدِيث إلاَّ أَحْمد وَمن قَالَ بقوله، وَذكر فِي** (**الْقنية**)* *للحنفية: لَا بَأْس بالإعتماد على قَول المنجمين،**وَعَن ابْن مقَاتل**:* *لَا بَأْس بالاعتماد على قَوْلهم وَالسُّؤَال عَنْهُم، إِذا اتّفق عَلَيْهِ جمَاعَة مِنْهُم،**وَقَول من قَالَ**:* *إِنَّه يرجع إِلَيْهِم عِنْد الِاشْتِبَاه بعيد،**وَعند الشَّافِعِي**:* *لَا يجوز تَقْلِيد المنجم فِي حسابه، وَهل يجوز للمنجم أَن يعْمل بِحِسَاب نَفسه؟ فِيهِ وَجْهَان،**وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ**:* *حمل جُمْهُور الْفُقَهَاء قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**فاقدروا لَهُ**)* *، على أَن المُرَاد إِكْمَال الْعدة ثَلَاثِينَ، كَمَا فسره فِي حَدِيث آخر، وَلَا يجوز أَن يكون المُرَاد حِسَاب**.......**(10/275)**وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي أَن الْغَيْبَة والنميمة وَالْكذب**:* *هَل يفْطر الصَّائِم؟ فَذهب الْجُمْهُور من الْأَئِمَّة إِلَى أَنه لَا يفْسد الصَّوْم بذلك، وَإِنَّمَا التَّنَزُّه عَن ذَلِك من تَمام الصَّوْم**.* *وَعَن الثَّوْريّ**:* *إِن الْغَيْبَة تفْسد الصَّوْم، ذكره الْغَزالِيّ فِي** (**الْإِحْيَاء**)* *،**وَقَالَ**:* *رَوَاهُ بشر بن الْحَارِث عَنهُ،**قَالَ**:* *وروى لَيْث عَن مُجَاهِد**: (**خصلتان تفسدان الصَّوْم: الْغَيْبَة وَالْكذب**)* *، هَكَذَا ذكره الْغَزالِيّ بِهَذَا اللَّفْظ،**وَالْمَعْرُوف عَن مُجَاهِد**: (**خصلتان من حفظهما سلم لَهُ صَوْمه: الْغَيْبَة وَالْكذب**)* *، هَكَذَا رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن مُحَمَّد بن فُضَيْل عَن لَيْث عَن مُجَاهِد، وروى ابْن أبي الدُّنْيَا عَن أَحْمد بن إِبْرَاهِيم عَن يعلى بن عبيد عَن الْأَعْمَش عَن إِبْرَاهِيم،**قَالَ**:* *كَانُوا يَقُولُونَ: إِن الْكَذِب يفْطر الصَّائِم. وروى أَيْضا عَن يحيى بن يُوسُف عَن يحيى بن سليم عَن هِشَام عَن ابْن سِيرِين عَن عُبَيْدَة السَّلمَانِي،**قَالُوا**:* *اتَّقوا المفطِرَين: الْكَذِب والغيبة**.**
.......**(10/277)**نِّكَاح على ثَلَاثَة أَنْوَاع: الأول: سنة وَهُوَ فِي حَال الِاعْتِدَال لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**تناكحوا تَوَالَدُوا تكثروا، فَإِنِّي أباهي بكم الْأُمَم يَوْم الْقِيَامَة**) .* *الثَّانِي**:* *وَاجِب وَهُوَ عِنْد التوقان وَهُوَ غَلَبَة الشَّهْوَة**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *مَكْرُوه وَهُوَ إِذا خَافَ الْجور، لِأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا شرع لمصَالح كَثِيرَة فَإِذا خَافَ الْجور لم تظهر تِلْكَ الْمصَالح ثمَّ فِي هَذِه الْحَالة تشتغل بِالصَّوْمِ، وَذَلِكَ أَن الله تَعَالَى أحل النِّكَاح وَندب نبيه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَيْهِ ليكونوا على كَمَال من دينهم وصيانة لأَنْفُسِهِمْ من غض أَبْصَارهم وَحفظ فروجهم لما يخْشَى على من جبله الله على حب أعظم الشَّهَوَات، ثمَّ أعلم أَن النَّاس كلهم لَا يَجدونَ طولا إِلَى النِّسَاء، وَرُبمَا خَافُوا الْعَنَت بِعقد النِّكَاح، فعوضهم مِنْهُ مَا يدافعون بِهِ سُورَة شهواتهم وَهُوَ الصّيام، فَإِنَّهُ وَجَاء، وَهُوَ مقطع للانتشار وحركة الْعُرُوق الَّتِي تتحرك عِنْد شَهْوَة الْجِمَاع**.**........**(10/285)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *فَإِن قيل: كَيفَ سمي شهر رَمَضَان شهر عيد، وَإِنَّمَا الْعِيد فِي شَوَّال؟**فقد أجَاب عَنهُ الْأَثْرَم بجوابين**:* *أَحدهمَا: أَنه قد يرى هِلَال شَوَّال بعد الزَّوَال من آخر يَوْم رَمَضَان**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *لما قرب الْعِيد من الصَّوْم أضافته الْعَرَب إِلَيْهِ بِمَا قرب مِنْهُ**.* *قلت**:* *فِي بعض أَلْفَاظ الحَدِيث التَّصْرِيح بِأَن الْعِيد فِي رَمَضَان، رَوَاهُ أَحْمد فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *قَالَ: حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن جَعْفَر حَدثنَا شُعْبَة،**قَالَ**:* *سَمِعت خَالِدا الْحذاء يحدث عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي بكرَة عَن أَبِيه عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**شَهْرَان لَا ينقصان فِي كل وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا عيد: رَمَضَان وَذُو الْحجَّة**)* *، وَهَذَا إِسْنَاده صَحِيح**.**وَقد اخْتلف النَّاس فِي تَأْوِيل هَذَا الحَدِيث على أَقْوَال،**فَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *مَعْنَاهُ: أَنَّهُمَا لَا يكونَانِ ناقصين فِي الحكم وَإِن وجدا ناقصين فِي عدد الْحساب،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *مَعْنَاهُ: أَنَّهُمَا لَا يكادان يوجدان فِي سنة وَاحِدَة مُجْتَمعين فِي النُّقْصَان، إِن كَانَ أَحدهمَا تسعا وَعشْرين كَانَ الآخر ثَلَاثِينَ، على الْكَمَال**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *إِنَّمَا أَرَادَ بِهَذَا تَفْضِيل الْعَمَل فِي الْعشْر من ذِي الْحجَّة، فَإِنَّهُ لَا ينقص فِي الْأجر وَالثَّوَاب عَن شهر رَمَضَان،**وَقَالَ ابْن حبَان**:* *لهَذَا الْخَبَر مَعْنيانِ: أَحدهمَا أَن شَهْري عيد لَا ينقصان فِي الْحَقِيقَة، وَإِن نقصا عندنَا فِي رَأْي الْعين عِنْد الْحَائِل بَيْننَا وَبَين رُؤْيَة الْهلَال بقترة، أَو ضباب،**وَالْمعْنَى الثَّانِي**:* *أَن شَهْري عيد لَا ينقصان فِي الْفَضَائِل، يُرِيد أَن عشر ذِي الْحجَّة على الْفضل كشهر رَمَضَان،**وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *مَعْنَاهُ: لَا ينقصان، وَإِن كَانَا تسعا وَعشْرين يَوْمًا، فهما كاملان، لِأَن فِي أَحدهمَا الصّيام، وَفِي الآخر الْحَج، وَأَحْكَام ذَلِك كُله كَامِلَة غير نَاقِصَة**.* *وَعَن الْمَازرِيّ**:* *مَعْنَاهُ لَا ينقصان فِي عَام وَاحِد بِعَيْنِه،**وَعَن الْخطابِيّ قيل**:* *لَا ينقص أجر ذِي الْحجَّة عَن أجر رَمَضَان لفضل الْعَمَل فِي الْعشْر،**وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *روى عبد الرَّحْمَن بن إِسْحَاق عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي بكرَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه قَالَ**: (**كل شهر حرَام ثَلَاثُونَ**)* *،**فَقَالَ**:* *وَلَيْسَ بِشَيْء، لِأَن ابْن إِسْحَاق لَا يُقَاوم خَالِد الْحذاء وَلِأَن العيان يمنعهُ**.**..........**(10/287)**قَالَ القَاضِي**:* *وَإِجْمَاع السّلف الصَّالح حجَّة عَلَيْهِم، وَقَالَ ابْن بزيزة، هُوَ مَذْهَب بَاطِل، فقد نهت الشَّرِيعَة عَن الْخَوْض فِي علم النُّجُوم لِأَنَّهَا حدس وتخمين لَيْسَ فِيهَا قطع وَلَا ظن غَالب، مَعَ أَنه لَو ارْتبط الْأَمر بهَا لضاق الْأَمر، إِذْ لَا يعرفهَا إِلَّا الْقَلِيل**........**(10/**290)**فِي** (**كتاب الْحَيَوَان**)* *للجاحظ: لَيْسَ شَيْء من الْحَيَوَان يتبطن طروقته أَي: يَأْتِيهَا من جِهَة بَطنهَا غير الْإِنْسَان والتمساح، وَفِي** (**تَفْسِير الواحدي**) :* *والدب. وَقيل الْغُرَاب**.* *....**(10/293)**(**إِن وِسَادك لَعَرِيض**)* *، كنى بالوساد عَن النّوم، لِأَن النَّائِم يتوسد،**أَي**:* *إِن نومك لطويل كثير،**وَقيل**:* *كنى بالوساد عَن مَوضِع الوساد من رَأسه وعنقه،**وَتشهد لَهُ الرِّوَايَة الَّتِي فِيهَا**: (**إِنَّك لَعَرِيض الْقَفَا**)* *، فَإِن عرض الْقَفَا كِنَايَة عَن السّمن،**وَقيل**:* *أَرَادَ من أكل مَعَ الصُّبْح فِي صَوْمه أصبح عريض الْقَفَا، لِأَن الصَّوْم لَا يُؤثر فِيهِ،**وَيُقَال**:* *يكنى عَن الأبله بعريض الْقَفَا،**فَإِن عرض الْقَفَا وَعظم الرَّأْس إِذا أفرطا قيل**:* *إِنَّه دَلِيل الغباوة والحماقة، كَمَا أَن استواءه دَلِيل على علو الهمة وَحسن الْفَهم، وَهَذَا من قبيل الْكِنَايَة الْخفية، وَالْفرق بَين الْكِنَايَة وَالْمجَاز أَن الِانْتِقَال فِي الْكِنَايَة من اللَّازِم إِلَى الْمَلْزُوم، وَفِي الْمجَاز من الْمَلْزُوم إِلَى اللَّازِم، وَهَكَذَا فرق السكاكي وَغَيره،**وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ**:* *إِنَّمَا عرض النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قفا عدي لِأَنَّهُ غفل عَن الْبَيَان، وتعريض الْقَفَا مِمَّا يسْتَدلّ بِهِ على قلَّة الفطنة،**قيل**:* *أنكر ذَلِك غير وَاحِد،**مِنْهُم**:* *الْقُرْطُبِيّ،**فَقَالَ**:* *حمله بعض النَّاس على الذَّم لَهُ على ذَلِك الْفَهم، وَكَأَنَّهُم فَهموا أَنه نسبه إِلَى الْجَهْل والجفا وَعدم الْفِقْه،**وعضدوا ذَلِك بقوله**: (**إِنَّك لَعَرِيض الْقَفَا**)**وَلَيْسَ الْأَمر على مَا قَالُوهُ، لِأَن من حمل اللَّفْظ على حَقِيقَته اللسانية الَّتِي هِيَ الأَصْل إِذا لم يتَبَيَّن لَهُ دَلِيل التَّجَوُّز لم يسْتَحق ذما وَلَا ينْسب إِلَى جهل، وَإِنَّمَا عَنى وَالله أعلم إِن وِسَادك إِن كَانَ يُغطي الْخَيْطَيْنِ اللَّذين أَرَادَ الله فَهُوَ إِذا عريض وَاسع،**ولهذه قَالَ فِي إِثْر ذَلِك**:* *إِنَّمَا هُوَ سَواد اللَّيْل وَبَيَاض النَّهَار**........**(10/299)**وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *فِيهِ تَقْدِير الْأَوْقَات بأعمال الْبدن، وَكَانَت الْعَرَب تقدر الْأَوْقَات بِالْأَعْمَالِ،**كَقَوْلِهِم**:* *قدر حلب شَاة، وَقدر نحر جزور، فَعدل زيد بن ثَابت، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، عَن ذَلِك إِلَى التَّقْدِير بِالْقِرَاءَةِ إِشَارَة إِلَى أَن ذَلِك الْوَقْت كَانَ وَقت الْعِبَادَة بالتلاوة**.**وَفِيه**:* *إِشَارَة إِلَى أَن أوقاتهم كَانَت مستغرقة بِالْعبَادَة**.**...........**(10/300)**جَاءَ الْوِصَال عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة وَغَيرهم، فَفِي كتاب** (**الْأَوَائِل**)* *للعسكري: كَانَ ابْن الزبير يواصل خَمْسَة عشر يَوْمًا حَتَّى تيبس أمعاؤه، فَإِذا كَانَ يَوْم فطره أَتَى بِسمن وصبر فيحساه حَتَّى لَا تنفتق الأمعاء، وَعَن عَامر بن عبد الله بن الزبير أَنه كَانَ يواصل لَيْلَة سِتّ عشرَة، وَلَيْلَة سبع عشرَة من رَمَضَان لَا يفرق بَينهمَا، وَيفْطر على السّمن، فَقيل لَهُ،**فَقَالَ**:* *السّمن يبل عروقي، وَالْمَاء يخرج من جَسَدِي**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر: أجمع الْعلمَاء على أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نهى عَن الْوِصَال، وَاخْتلفُوا فِي تَأْوِيله،**فَقيل**:* *نهى عَنهُ رفقا بهم، فَمن قدر على الْوِصَال فَلَا حرج عَلَيْهِ لِأَنَّهُ لله، عز وَجل، يدع طَعَامه وَشَرَابه، وَكَانَ عبد الله بن الزبير وَجَمَاعَة يواصلون الْأَيَّام، وَكَانَ أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق لَا يكرهان الْوِصَال من سحر إِلَى سحرلا غير، وَكره**أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ، وَجَمَاعَة من أهل الْفِقْه والأثر الْوِصَال على كل حَال لمن قوي عَلَيْهِ وَلغيره، وَلم يجيزوا الْوِصَال لأحد لحَدِيث**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *الْوِصَال من خَصَائِص النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ومحظور على أمته، وَذهب أهل الظَّاهِر إِلَى تَحْرِيمه. وَفِي** (**شرح الْمُهَذّب**) :* *مَكْرُوه كَرَاهَة تَحْرِيم،**وَقيل**:* *كَرَاهَة تَنْزِيه، كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *وَرُوِيَ عَن بعض الصَّحَابَة وَغَيرهم من تَرْكِهم الْأكل الْأَيَّام ذَوَات الْعدَد، وَكَانَ ذَلِك مِنْهُم على أنحاء شَتَّى، فَمنهمْ من كَانَ ذَلِك مِنْهُ لقدرته عَلَيْهِ فَيصْرف فطره إِلَى أهل الْفقر وَالْحَاجة، وَمِنْهُم من كَانَ يَفْعَله اسْتغْنَاء عَنهُ أَو كَانَت نَفسه قد اعتادته،**كَمَا روى الْأَعْمَش عَن التَّيْمِيّ أَنه قَالَ**:* *ربم ألبث ثَلَاثِينَ يَوْمًا مَا أطْعم من غير صَوْم، وَمَا يَمْنعنِي ذَلِك من حوائجي،**وَقَالَ الْأَعْمَش**:* *كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيم التَّيْمِيّ يمْكث شَهْرَيْن لَا يَأْكُل، وَلكنه يشرب شربة من نَبِيذ، وَمِنْهُم من كَانَ يَفْعَله منعا لنَفسِهِ شهوتها مَا لم تَدعه إِلَيْهِ الضَّرُورَة، وَلَا يخَاف الْعَجز عَن أَدَاء وَاجِب عَلَيْهِ إِرَادَة قهرها وَحملهَا على الْأَفْضَل**.**.........**(10/305)**لاشْتِرَاط النِّيَّة فِي الصَّوْم من اللَّيْل بِمَا أخرجه أَصْحَاب السّنَن من حَدِيث عبد الله بن عمر عَن أُخْته حَفْصَة**:* *أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**من لم يبيت الصّيام من اللَّيْل فَلَا صِيَام لَهُ**)* *، لفظ النَّسَائِيّ،**وَلأبي دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ**: (**من لم يجمع الصّيام قبل الْفجْر فَلَا صِيَام لَهُ**)* *، وَاخْتلف فِي رَفعه وَوَقفه، وَرجح التِّرْمِذِيّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ الْمَوْقُوف بعد أَن أطنب فِي تَخْرِيج طرقه، وَحكى التِّرْمِذِيّ فِي الْعِلَل عَن البُخَارِيّ تَرْجِيح وَقفه، وَعمل بِظَاهِر الْإِسْنَاد جمَاعَة من الْأَئِمَّة فصححوا الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور مِنْهُم ابْن خُزَيْمَة وَابْن حبَان وَالْحكم وَابْن حزم، وروى لَهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ طَرِيقا أُخْرَى،**وَقَالَ**:* *رجالها ثِقَات، وَأبْعد من خصّه من الْحَنَفِيَّة بصيام الْقَضَاء وَالنّذر، وَأبْعد من ذَلِك تَفْرِقَة الطَّحَاوِيّ بَين صَوْم الْفَرْض إِذا كَانَ فِي يَوْم بِعَيْنِه كعاشوراء، فتجزي النِّيَّة فِي النَّهَار أَولا فِي يَوْم بِعَيْنِه كرمضان، فَلَا يَجْزِي، إلاَّ بنية من اللَّيْل، وَبَين صَوْم التَّطَوُّع فيجزي فِي اللَّيْل، وَفِي النَّهَار، وَقد تعقبه إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ بِأَنَّهُ كَلَام غث لَا أصل لَهُ. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: حَدِيث حَفْصَة حَدِيث لَا نعرفه مَرْفُوعا إلاَّ من هَذَا الْوَجْه،**يَعْنِي من الْوَجْه الَّذِي رَوَاهُ عَن إِسْحَاق بن مَنْصُور عَن ابْن أبي مَرْيَم عَن يحيى بن أَيُّوب عَن عبد الله بن أبي بكر عَن ابْن شهَاب عَن سَالم بن عبد الله عَن أَبِيه عَن حَفْصَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**من لم يجمع الصيم قبل الْفجْر فَلَا صِيَام لَهُ**)* *،**.........**(10/306)**مَشْرُوع الْوَقْت فِي هَذَا متنوع، فَيحْتَاج إِلَى التَّعْيِين بِالنِّيَّةِ، بِخِلَاف شهر رَمَضَان لِأَن الصَّوْم فِيهِ غير متنوع، فَلَا يحْتَاج فِيهِ إِلَى التَّعْيِين، وَكَذَلِكَ النّذر الْمعِين فَهَذَا هُوَ السِّرّ الْخَفي فِي هَذَا التَّخْصِيص الَّذِي استبدعه من لَا وقُوف لَهُ على دقائق الْكَلَام، ومدارك اسْتِخْرَاج الْمعَانِي من النُّصُوص، وَلم يكتف الْمُدَّعِي بعد هَذَا الْكَلَام لبعد إِدْرَاكه حَتَّى ادّعى الأبعدية فِي تَفْرِقَة الطَّحَاوِيّ بَين صَوْم الْفَرْض وَصَوْم التَّطَوُّع، فَهَذِهِ دَعْوَى بَاطِلَة لِأَن حَامِل الطَّحَاوِيّ على هَذِه التَّفْرِقَة مَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم، وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا،** (**قَالَت: قَالَ لي رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ذَات يَوْم: يَا عَائِشَة** {**هَل عنْدكُمْ شَيْء؟**قَالَت**:* *فَقلت: لَا يَا رَسُول الله مَا عندنَا شَيْء**}* *قَالَ: فَإِنِّي صَائِم**)* *، وبنحوه روى عَن عَليّ وَابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عَبَّاس وَأبي طَلْحَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، ثمَّ إِن هَذَا الْقَائِل نقل عَن إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ كلَاما لَا يُوجد أسمج مِنْهُ، لِأَن من يتعقب كَلَام أحد إِن لم يذكر وَجهه بِمَا يقبله الْعلمَاء، يكون كَلَامه هُوَ غثاء لَا أصل لَهُ، وَأجَاب بعض أَصْحَابنَا عَن الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور،**أَعنِي**:* *حَدِيث حَفْصَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، بعد التَّسْلِيم بِصِحَّتِهِ وسلامته عَن الِاضْطِرَاب بِأَنَّهُ مَحْمُول على نفي الْفَضِيلَة والكمال،**كَمَا فِي قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا صَلَاة لِجَار الْمَسْجِد إلاَّ فِي الْمَسْجِد**)**الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات**نهاية المجلد العاشر من " عمدة القاري "**ويليه المجلد الحادي عشر* *والحمد لله .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

البوم : الأربعاء
الموافق : 26/صفر/1442 هجري
الموافق :14/أكتوبر /2020 ميلادي 

*المجلد الحادي عشر* 
*تابع / كتاب الصيام* 
*(11/4)*
*مَرْوَان بن عبد الحكم بن أبي الْعَاصِ بن أُميَّة بن عبد شمس بن قصي الْقرشِي الْأمَوِي، أَبُو عبد الْملك، ولد بعد الْهِجْرَة بِسنتَيْنِ،**وَقيل**:* *بِأَرْبَع، وَلم يَصح لَهُ سَماع من النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *ولد يَوْم أحد،**وَقيل**:* *يَوْم الخَنْدَق،**وَقيل**:* *ولد بِمَكَّة،**وَقيل**:* *بِالطَّائِف وَلم ير النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لِأَنَّهُ خرج إِلَى الطَّائِف طفْلا لَا يعقل لما نفى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَبَاهُ الحكم، وَكَانَ مَعَ أَبِيه حَتَّى اسْتخْلف عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فردهما واستكتب عُثْمَان مَرْوَان وضمه إِلَيْهِ، وَاسْتَعْملهُ مُعَاوِيَة على الْمَدِينَة وَمَكَّة والطائف، ثمَّ عَزله عَن الْمَدِينَة سنة ثَمَان وَأَرْبَعين، وَلما مَاتَ مُعَاوِيَة بن يزِيد بن مُعَاوِيَة وَلم يعْهَد إِلَى أحد بَايع النَّاس بِالشَّام مَرْوَان بالخلافة، ثمَّ مَاتَ، وَكَانَت خِلَافَته تِسْعَة أشهر، مَاتَ فِي رَمَضَان سنة خمس وَسِتِّينَ، روى لَهُ الْجَمَاعَة سوى مُسلم**.* 
*..........*
*(11/5)*
*وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *فِي هَذَا فَائِدَتَانِ: أَحدهمَا: أَنه كَانَ يُجَامع فِي رَمَضَان وَيُؤَخر الْغسْل إِلَى بعد طُلُوع الْفجْر بَيَانا للْجُوَاز**.* *وَالثَّانيَِة**:* *أَن ذَلِك كَانَ من جماع لَا من احْتِلَام، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ لَا يَحْتَلِم، إِذْ الِاحْتِلَام من الشَّيْطَان وَهُوَ مَعْصُوم مِنْهُ قيل فِي قَول عَائِشَة من غير احْتِلَام إِشَارَة إِلَى جَوَاز الِاحْتِلَام عَلَيْهِ وَإِلَّا لما كَانَ لاستثنائه معنى ورد بِأَن الِاحْتِلَام من الشَّيْطَان وَهُوَ مَعْصُوم عَنهُ، وَلَكِن الِاحْتِلَام يُطلق على الْإِنْزَال، وَقد يَقع الْإِنْزَال من غير رُؤْيَة شَيْء فِي الْمَنَام**.*
*
...........*
*(11/6)*
*لى مَا رَوَاهُ مَالك عَن سمي** (**عَن أبي بكر أَن أَبَا هُرَيْرَة كَانَ يَقُول: من أصبح جنبا أفطر ذَلِك الْيَوْم**)* *،**وَفِي رِوَايَة للنسائي من طَرِيق المَقْبُري**: (**كَانَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة يُفْتِي النَّاس: أَن من أصبح جنبا فَلَا يَصُوم ذَلِك الْيَوْم**)* *، وَإِلَيْهِ كَانَ يذهب إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَعُرْوَة بن الزبير وطاووس، وَلَكِن أَبَا هُرَيْرَة لم يثبت على قَوْله هَذَا حَيْثُ رد الْعلم بِهَذِهِ الْمَسْأَلَة إِلَى عَائِشَة،**فَقَالَ**:* *عَائِشَة أعلم مني،**أَو قَالَ**:* *أعلم بِأَمْر رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم منِّي**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *روى عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة مُحَمَّد بن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن ثَوْبَان الرُّجُوع عَن ذَلِك، وَحَكَاهُ الْحَازِمِي عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب،**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ وَابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *أحسن مَا سَمِعت من خبر أبي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه مَنْسُوخ، لِأَن الْجِمَاع كَانَ محرما على الصَّائِم بعد النّوم، فَلَمَّا أَبَاحَ الله تَعَالَى الْجِمَاع إِلَى طُلُوع الْفجْر جَازَ للْجنب إِذا أصبح قبل أَن يغْتَسل أَن يَصُوم لارْتِفَاع الْحَظْر، فَكَانَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة يُفْتِي بِمَا سَمعه من الْفضل على الْأَمر الأول وَلم يعلم بالنسخ، فَلَمَّا سمع خبر عَائِشَة وَأم سَلمَة رَجَعَ إِلَيْهِ*
*.........*
*(11/5)*
*وَقد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيمَن أصبح جنبا وَهُوَ يُرِيد الصَّوْم**:* *هَل يَصح صَوْمه أم لَا؟**على سَبْعَة أَقْوَال**:* *الأول: أَن الصَّوْم صَحِيح مُطلقًا فرضا كَانَ أَو تَطَوّعا أخر الْغسْل عَن طُلُوع الْفجْر عمدا أَو لنوم أَو نِسْيَان، لعُمُوم الحَدِيث، وَبِه قَالَ عَليّ وَابْن مَسْعُود وَزيد بن ثَابت وَأَبُو الدَّرْدَاء وَأَبُو ذَر وَعبد الله بن عمر وَعبد الله بن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *إِنَّه الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ جمَاعَة فُقَهَاء الْأَمْصَار بالعراق والحجاز أَئِمَّة الْفَتْوَى بالأمصار، مَالك وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَاللَّيْث وأصحابهم وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَابْن علية وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَة وَدَاوُد وَابْن جرير الطَّبَرِيّ وَجَمَاعَة من أهل الحَدِيث**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *أَنه لَا يَصح صَوْم من أصبح جنبا مُطلقًا، وَبِه قَالَ الْفضل بن عَبَّاس وَأُسَامَة بن زيد وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة، ثمَّ رَجَعَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة عَنهُ كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *التَّفْرِقَة بَين أَن يُؤَخر الْغسْل عَالما بجنابته أم لَا، فَإِن علم وأخره عمدا لم يَصح وإلاَّ صَحَّ، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن طَاوُوس وَعُرْوَة بن الزبير وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ*
*.........*
*(11/6)*
*روى أَبُو عمر من رِوَايَة عَطاء بن مينا،** (**عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة،**أَنه قَالَ**:* *كنت حدثتكم: من أصبح جنبا فقد أفطر، وَإِن ذَلِك من كيس أبي هُرَيْرَة**)* *؟**قلت**:* *لَا يَصح ذَلِك عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة لِأَنَّهُ من رِوَايَة عمر بن قيس، وَهُوَ مَتْرُوك، وَذكر ابْن خُزَيْمَة أَن بعض الْعلمَاء توهم أَن أَبَا هُرَيْرَة غلط فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث، ثمَّ رد عَلَيْهِ بِأَنَّهُ لم يغلط، بل أحَال على رِوَايَة صَادِق، إلاَّ أَن الْخَبَر مَنْسُوخ. انْتهى**.*
*وَقد ذكرنَا وَجه النّسخ بِأَن حَدِيث عَائِشَة هُوَ النَّاسِخ لحَدِيث الْفضل، وَلم يبلغ الْفضل وَلَا أَبَا هُرَيْرَة النَّاسِخ، فاستمر أَبُو هُرَيْرَة على الْفتيا بِهِ، ثمَّ رَجَعَ عَنهُ بعد ذَلِك لما بلغه، وَيُؤَيّد ذَلِك أَن فِي حَدِيث عَائِشَة الَّذِي رَوَاهُ مُسلم من حَدِيث أبي يُونُس مولى عَائِشَة عَنْهَا،**وَقد ذكرنَا عَن قريب مَا يشْعر بِأَن ذَلِك كَانَ بعد الْحُدَيْبِيَة لقَوْله فِيهَا**: (**غفر الله لَك مَا تقدم وَمَا تَأَخّر**)* *، وَأَشَارَ إِلَى آيَة الْفَتْح، وَهِي إِنَّمَا نزلت عَام الْحُدَيْبِيَة سنة سِتّ، وَابْتِدَاء فرض الصّيام كَانَ فِي السّنة الثَّانِيَة، وَالله أعلم*
*.............*
*(11/9)*
*وَاحْتَجُّوا بِمَا رَوَاهُ ابْن مَاجَه**:* *حَدثنَا أَبُو بكر بن أبي شيبَة حَدثنَا الْفضل بن دُكَيْن عَن إِسْرَائِيل عَن زيد بن جُبَير عَن أبي يزِيد الضني** (**عَن مَيْمُونَة،**مولاة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَت**:* *سُئِلَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن رجل قبل امْرَأَته وهما صائمان؟**قَالَ**:* *قد أفطرا**) .* *وَأخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ وَلَفظه**: (**عَن مَيْمُونَة بنت سعد قَالَت: سُئِلَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن الْقبْلَة للصَّائِم؟**فَقَالَ**:* *أفطرا جَمِيعًا**) .* *وَإِسْرَائِيل هُوَ ابْن يُونُس بن أبي إِسْحَاق السبيعِي، وَأَبُو يزِيد الضني،**بِكَسْر الضَّاد الْمُعْجَمَة وَالنُّون الْمُشَدّدَة**:* *نِسْبَة إِلَى ضنة**.* *قَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ**:* *لَيْسَ بِمَعْرُوف،**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *مَجْهُول، ومَيْمُونَة بنت سعد،**وَقيل**:* *سعيد، خَادِم النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *وَأخرجه ابْن حزم وَلَفظه**:* *عَن مَيْمُونَة بنت عقبَة مولاة النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَقَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ**:* *لَا يثبت هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَكَذَا قَالَ السُّهيْلي وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ،**وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *سَأَلت مُحَمَّدًا عَنهُ يَعْنِي البُخَارِيّ فَقَالَ: هَذَا حَدِيث مُنكر لَا أحدث بِهِ، وَأَبُو يزِيد لَا أعرف اسْمه وَهُوَ رجل مَجْهُول*
*..........*
*(11/15)*
*وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن بشار حَدثنَا عبد الرَّحْمَن بن مهْدي حَدثنَا سُفْيَان عَن عَاصِم بن عبيد الله** (**عَن عبد الله بن عَامر بن ربيعَة عَن أَبِيه،**قَالَ**:* *رَأَيْت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَا لَا أحصي يتَسَوَّك وَهُوَ صَائِم**)* *،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *حَدِيث عَامر بن ربيعَة حَدِيث حسن، وَأخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد أَيْضا عَن مُحَمَّد بن الصَّباح عَن شريك وَعَن مُسَدّد عَن يحيى عَن سُفْيَان، كِلَاهُمَا عَن عَاصِم،**وَلَفظه**: (**رَأَيْت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يستاك وَهُوَ صَائِم**)* *،**زَاد فِي رِوَايَة**: (**مَا لَا أعد وَلَا أحصي**) .* *قَالَ صَاحب** (**الإِمَام**) :* *ومداره على عَاصِم بن عبيد الله،**قَالَ البُخَارِيّ**:* *مُنكر الحَدِيث، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي** (**الْخُلَاصَة**)* *بعد أَن حكى عَن التِّرْمِذِيّ أَنه حسنه: لَكِن مَدَاره على عَاصِم بن عبيد الله وَقد ضعفه الْجُمْهُور، فَلَعَلَّهُ اعتضد. انْتهى**.* *وَقَالَ الْمزي**:* *وَأحسن مَا قيل فِيهِ قَول الْعجلِيّ: لَا بَأْس بِهِ،**وَقَول ابْن عدي**:* *هُوَ مَعَ ضعفه يكْتب حَدِيثه. وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ،**بعد تَخْرِيجه**:* *عَاصِم بن عبيد الله لَيْسَ بِالْقَوِيّ**.*
*
..........*
*(11/15)*
*وَأما حكم الْمَسْأَلَة فقد اخْتلفُوا فِي الْكحل للصَّائِم فَلم يَرَ الشَّافِعِي بِهِ بَأْسا سَوَاء وجد طعم الْكحل فِي الْحلق أم لَا، وَاخْتلف قَول مَالك فِيهِ فِي الْجَوَاز وَالْكَرَاهَة، قَالَ فِي** (**الْمُدَوَّنَة**) :* *يفْطر مَا وصل إِلَى الْحلق من الْعين،**وَقَالَ أَبُو مُصعب**:* *لَا يفْطر، وَذهب الثَّوْريّ وَابْن الْمُبَارك وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق إِلَى كَرَاهَة الْكحل للصَّائِم، وَحكى عَن أَحْمد أَنه إِذا وجد طعمه فِي الْحلق أفطر،**وَعَن عَطاء وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأبي حنيفَة وَأبي ثَوْر**:* *يجوز بِلَا كَرَاهَة، وَأَنه لَا يفْطر بِهِ سَوَاء وجد طعمه أم لَا**.* *وَحكى ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن سُلَيْمَان التَّيْمِيّ وَمَنْصُور بن الْمُعْتَمِر وَابْن شبْرمَة وَابْن أبي ليلى أَنهم قَالُوا**:* *يبطل صَوْمه**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن قَتَادَة**:* *يجوز بالإثمد، وَيكرهُ بِالصبرِ، وَفِي** (**سنَن**)* *أبي دَاوُد عَن الْأَعْمَش قَالَ: مَا رَأَيْت أحدا من أَصْحَابنَا يكره الْكحل للصَّائِم*
*........*
*(11/16)*
*قال البخاري* 
*وَقَالَ الحَسَنُ ومُجَاهِدٌ إنْ جامَعَ ناسِيا فَلاَ شَيْءَ عَلَيْهِ*
*وَصله عبد الرَّزَّاق أَيْضا عَن ابْن جريج عَن ابْن أبي نجيح عَن مُجَاهِد،**قَالَ**:* *لَو وطىء رجل امْرَأَته وَهُوَ صَائِم نَاسِيا فِي رَمَضَان لم يكن عَلَيْهِ فِيهِ شَيْء، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَابْن الْمُنْذر، وَهُوَ قَول عَليّ وَأبي هُرَيْرَة وَابْن عمر وَعَطَاء وطاووس وَمُجاهد وَعبيد الله بن الْحسن وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالْحسن بن صَالح وَأبي ثَوْر وَابْن أبي ذِئْب وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالثَّوْري، وَكَذَلِكَ فِي الْأكل وَالشرب نَاسِيا**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن علية وَرَبِيعَة وَاللَّيْث وَمَالك**:* *يفْطر وَعَلِيهِ الْقَضَاء،**زَاد أَحْمد**:* *وَالْكَفَّارَة فِي الْجِمَاع نَاسِيا، وَهُوَ أحد الْوَجْهَيْنِ للشَّافِعِيَّة**.*
*.............*
*(11/20)*
*وَاخْتلف أهل الحَدِيث فِيمَا إِذا روى الرَّاوِي حَدِيثا بِسَنَدِهِ ثمَّ ذكر سندا آخر وَلم يسق لفظ مَتنه،**وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ بعده**:* *مثله،**أَو**:* *نَحوه، فَهَل يسوغ للراوي عَنهُ أَن يروي لفظ الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور أَولا لإسناد الثَّانِي أم لَا؟ على ثَلَاثَة مَذَاهِب**.* *أظهرها**:* *أَنه لَا يجوز مُطلقًا. وَهُوَ قَول شُعْبَة وَرجحه ابْن الصّلاح وَابْن دَقِيق الْعِيد**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *أَنه إِن عرف الرَّاوِي بالتحفظ والتمييز للألفاظ جَازَ، وإلاَّ فَلَا، وَهُوَ قَول الثَّوْريّ وَابْن معِين**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *وَهُوَ اخْتِيَار الْحَاكِم: التَّفْرِقَة بَين قَوْله: مثله،**وَبَين قَوْله**:* *نَحوه،**فَإِن قَالَ**:* *مثله، جَازَ بِالشّرطِ الْمَذْكُور،**وَإِن قَالَ**:* *نَحوه، لم يجز، وَهُوَ قَول يحيى بن معِين**.* *وَقَالَ الْخَطِيب**:* *هَذَا الَّذِي قَالَه ابْن معِين بِنَاء على منع الرِّوَايَة بِالْمَعْنَى، فَأَما على جَوَازهَا فَلَا فرق**.*
*...........*
*(11/19)*
*هَذَا من كَلَام البُخَارِيّ أَي**:* *لم يخص النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِيمَا رَوَاهُ عَنهُ من الصَّحَابَة أَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَجَابِر وَزيد بن خَالِد الْمَذْكُور الْآن الصَّائِم من غير الصَّائِم، وَلَا السِّوَاك الْيَابِس من غَيره، فَيدْخل فِي عُمُوم الْإِبَاحَة كل جنس من السِّوَاك رطبا إو يَابسا، وَلَو افترق الحكم فِيهِ بَين الرطب واليابس فِي ذَلِك لبينه، لِأَن الله عز وَجل فرض عَلَيْهِ الْبَيَان لأمته**.*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال حَدِيث عُثْمَان حجَّة وَاضِحَة فِي إِبَاحَة كل جنس من السِّوَاك رطبا كَانَ أَو يَابسا وَهُوَ انتزاع ابْن سِيرِين مِنْهُ حِين قَالَ لَا بَأْس بِالسِّوَاكِ الرطب*
*فَقيل لَهُ طعم فَقَالَ وَالْمَاء لَهُ طعم وَهَذَا لَا انفكاك مِنْهُ لِأَن المَاء أرق من ريق السِّوَاك وَقد أَبَاحَ الله تَعَالَى الْمَضْمَضَة بِالْمَاءِ فِي الْوضُوء للصَّائِم*
*........*
*(11/22)*
*قال البخاري* 
*ويُذْكَرُ عنْ أبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَفَعَهُ منْ أفْطرَ يَوْما مِنْ رَمَضَانَ مِنْ غَيْرِ عُذْرٍ ولاَ مَرَضٍ لَمْ يَقْضِهِ صِيامُ الدهْرِ وإنْ صامَهُ*
*
**يذكر، على صِيغَة الْمَجْهُول الَّتِي هِيَ صِيغَة التمريض إِلَى أَن حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة هَذَا لَيْسَ على شَرطه،* 
*........*
*(11/24)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *نظرت أَقْوَال التَّابِعين الَّذين ذكرهم البُخَارِيّ فِي هَذَا الْبَاب فِي المصنفات فَلم أر قَوْلهم بِسُقُوط الْكَفَّارَة إلاَّ فِي الْفطر بِالْأَكْلِ لَا المجامعة، فَيحْتَمل أَن يكون عِنْدهم الْأكل وَالْجِمَاع سَوَاء فِي سُقُوط الْكَفَّارَة، إِذْ كل مَا أفسد الصّيام من أكل أَو شرب أَو جماع فاسم الْفطر يَقع عَلَيْهِ، وفاعله مفطر بذلك من صِيَامه،**وَقد قَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**يدع طَعَامه وَشَرَابه وشهوته من أَجلي**)* *، فَدخل أعظم الشَّهَوَات وَهِي شَهْوَة الْجِمَاع فِي ذَلِك. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *حُكيَ عَن الشّعبِيّ وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَالزهْرِيّ وَابْن سِيرِين أَنه: لَا كَفَّارَة على الواطىء فِي نَهَار رَمَضَان، واعتبروه بِقَضَائِهِ**.* *قَالَ الزُّهْرِيّ**:* *هُوَ خَاص بذلك الرجل،**يَعْنِي فِي رِوَايَة أبي هُرَيْرَة**: (**جَاءَ رجل إِلَى النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**فَقَالَ**:* *هَلَكت**. .)* *الحَدِيث على مَا يَأْتِي،**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *لم يحضر عَلَيْهِ برهَان**.* *وَقَالَ قوم**:* *هُوَ مَنْسُوخ وَلم يقم دَلِيل نسخه،**وَعند الْجُمْهُور**:* *يجب عَلَيْهِ الْقَضَاء وَالْكَفَّارَة لحَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة على مَا نبينه، إِن شَاءَ الله تَعَالَى، وَالَّذين ذكرهم البُخَارِيّ سِتَّة من التَّابِعين،**الأول**:* *سعيد بن الْمسيب، فوصل أَثَره مُسَدّد وَغَيره فِي قصَّة المجامع قَالَ يقْضِي يَوْمًا مَكَانَهُ ويستغفر الله تَعَالَى**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *عَامر بن شرَاحِيل الشّعبِيّ،**فوصل أَثَره ابْن أبي شيبَة*
*.....*
*(11/28)*
*وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *وَظَاهره يدل على أَن قدر خَمْسَة عشر صَاعا يَكْفِي لِلْكَفَّارَةِ عَن شخص وَاحِد لكل مِسْكين مد،**قَالَ**:* *وَقد جعله الشَّافِعِي أصلا لمذهبه فِي أَكثر الْمَوَاضِع الَّتِي يجب فِيهَا الْإِطْعَام،**وَعِنْدنَا**:* *الْوَاجِب لكل مِسْكين نصف صَاع من بر أَو صَاع من تمر، كَمَا فِي كَفَّارَة الظِّهَار،**لما روى الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**: (**يطعم كل يَوْم مِسْكينا نصف صَاع من بر**)* *وَعَن عَائِشَة فِي هَذِه الْقِصَّة**: (**أُتِي بعرق فِيهِ عشرُون صَاعا**)* *ذكره السفاقسي فِي** (**شرح البُخَارِيّ**)* *ويروى**: (**مَا بَين خَمْسَة عشر صَاعا إِلَى عشْرين**)* 
*.........*
*(11/28)*
*احْتج بِهِ الشَّافِعِي وَدَاوُد وَأهل الظَّاهِر على أَنه: لَا يلْزم فِي الْجِمَاع على الرجل وَالْمَرْأَة إلاَّ كَفَّارَة وَاحِدَة، إِذْ لم يذكر لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حكم الْمَرْأَة، وَهُوَ مَوضِع الْبَيَان،**وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَأَبُو ثَوْر**:* *تجب الْكَفَّارَة على الْمَرْأَة أَيْضا إِن طاوعته،**وَقَالَ القَاضِي**:* *وَسوى الْأَوْزَاعِيّ بَين المكرهة والطائعة على مذْهبه، وَقَالَ مَالك،**فِي الْمَشْهُور من مذْهبه فِي المكرهة**:* *يكفر عَنْهَا بِغَيْر الصَّوْم**.* *وَقَالَ سَحْنُون**:* *لَا شَيْء عَلَيْهَا، وَلَا عَلَيْهِ لَهَا، وَبِهَذَا قَالَ أَبُو ثَوْر وَابْن الْمُنْذر،**وَلم يخْتَلف مَذْهَبنَا فِي قَضَاء المركهة والنائمة إلاَّ مَا ذكره ابْن الْقصار عَن القَاضِي إِسْمَاعِيل عَن مَالك أَنه لَا غسل على الْمَوْطُوءَة نَائِمَة وَلَا مُكْرَهَة إلاَّ أَن تلتذ قَالَ ابْن قصار**:* *فَتبين من هَذَا أَنَّهَا غير مفطرة،**وَقَالَ القَاضِي**:* *وظاهرة أَنه لَا قَضَاء على المكرهة إِلَّا أَن تلتذ، وَلَا على النائمة لِأَنَّهَا كالمحتلمة، وَهُوَ قَول أبي ثَوْر فِي النائمة والمكرهة**.*
*وَاخْتلف فِي وجوب الْكَفَّارَة على الْمُكْره على الوطىء لغيره. على هَذَا،**وَحكى ابْن الْقصار عَن أبي حنيفَة**:* *لَا يلْزم الْمُكْره عَن نَفسه وَلَا على من أكرهه، وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**الْبَدَائِع**) :* *وَأما على الْمَرْأَة فَتجب عَلَيْهَا أَيْضا الْكَفَّارَة إِذا كَانَت مطاوعة،**وَللشَّافِعِيّ قَولَانِ**:* *فِي قَول: لَا يجب عَلَيْهَا أصلا،**وَفِي قَول**:* *يجب عَلَيْهَا ويتحملها الزَّوْج**.* *وَأما الْجَواب عَن قَوْلهم**:* *إِن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يذكر حكم الْمَرْأَة وَهُوَ مَوضِع الْبَيَان، أَن الْمَرْأَة لَعَلَّهَا كَانَت مُكْرَهَة أَو ناسية لصومها، أَو من يُبَاح لَهَا الْفطر ذَلِك الْيَوْم لعذر الْمَرَض أَو السّفر أَو الصغر أَو الْجُنُون أَو الْكفْر أَو الْحيض أَو طَهَارَتهَا من حَيْضهَا فِي أثْنَاء النَّهَار**.*
*............*
*(11/29)*
*التَّرْتِيب فِي الْكَفَّارَة وَاجِب، فَتَحْرِير رَقَبَة أَولا فَإِن لم يُوجد فَصِيَام شَهْرَيْن وَإِن لم يسْتَطع الصَّوْم فإطعام سِتِّينَ مِسْكينا، بِدَلِيل عطف بعض الْجمل على الْبَعْض بِالْفَاءِ الْمرتبَة المعقبة كَمَا سَيَأْتِي، إِن شَاءَ الله تَعَالَى، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَابْن حبيب من الْمَالِكِيَّة،**وَذهب مَالك وَأَصْحَابه إِلَى التَّخْيِير لقَوْله فِي حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة**: (**صم شَهْرَيْن أَو أطْعم**)* *،**فخيره**:* *بِأَو، الَّتِي موضوعها التَّخْيِير،**وَعَن ابْن الْقَاسِم**:* *لَا يعرف مَالك غير الْإِطْعَام، وَذكر مقلدوه حجَجًا لذَلِك كَثِيرَة لَا تقاوم مَا دلّ عَلَيْهِ الحَدِيث من وجوب التَّرْتِيب واستحبابه،**وَزعم بَعضهم أَن الْكَفَّارَة تخْتَلف باخْتلَاف الْأَوْقَات قَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب الْمُتَأَخّرُون  َ من أَصْحَابنَا، فوقت المجاعة الْإِطْعَام أولى، وَإِن كَانَ خصبا فالعتق أولى، وَأمر بعض الْمُفْتِينَ أهل الْغنى الْوَاسِع بِالصَّوْمِ لمشقته عَلَيْهِ، وَعَن أبي ليلى هُوَ مُخَيّر فِي الْعتْق وَالصِّيَام، فَإِن لم يقدر عَلَيْهِمَا أطْعم، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب ابْن جرير،*
*وَقَالَ ابْن قدامَة**: الْمَشْهُور من مَذْهَب مَالك أَحْمد أَن كَفَّارَة الْوَطْء فِي رَمَضَان ككفارة الظِّهَار فِي التَّرْتِيب: الْعتْق إِن أمكن، فَإِن عجز انْتقل إِلَى الصّيام، فَإِن عجز انْتقل إِلَى الْإِطْعَام، وَهُوَ قَول جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء. وَعَن أَحْمد رِوَايَة أُخْرَى: أَنَّهَا على التَّخْيِير بَين الْعتْق وَالصِّيَام وَالْإِطْعَام، وبأيها كفر أَجزَأَهُ، وَهُوَ رِوَايَة عَن مَالك، فَإِن عجز عَن هَذِه الْأَشْيَاء سَقَطت الْكَفَّارَة عَنهُ فِي إِحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَن أَحْمد، لِأَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لما رأى عجز الْأَعرَابِي عَنْهَا قَالَ: (أطْعمهُ أهلك) وَلم يَأْمُرهُ بكفارة أُخْرَى، وَهُوَ قَول الْأَوْزَاعِيّ، وَعَن الزُّهْرِيّ: لَا بُد من التَّكْفِير، وَقد مر الْكَلَام فِيهِ فِي أول الْأَنْوَاع*
*..........*
*(11/29)*
*اخْتلف الْفُقَهَاء فِي قَضَاء ذَلِك الْيَوْم مَعَ الْكَفَّارَة،**فَقَالَ مَالك وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَالثَّوْري وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق**:* *عَلَيْهِ قَضَاؤُهُ**.* *وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ**:* *إِن كفر بِالْعِتْقِ وَالْإِطْعَام صَامَ يَوْمًا مَكَان ذَلِك الْيَوْم الَّذِي أفطر، وَإِن صَامَ شَهْرَيْن مُتَتَابعين دخل فيهمَا قَضَاء ذَلِك الْيَوْم،**وَقَالَ قوم**:* *لَيْسَ فِي الْكَفَّارَة صِيَام ذَلِك الْيَوْم،**قَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *لِأَنَّهُ لم يرد فِي حَدِيث عَائِشَة وَلَا فِي حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة فِي نقل الْحفاظ للْأَخْبَار الَّتِي لَا عِلّة فِيهَا ذكر الْقَضَاء، وَإِنَّمَا فِيهَا الْكَفَّارَة**.* *قلت**:* *جَاءَ فِي خبر أبي هُرَيْرَة وَغَيره: الْقَضَاء، وروى ابْن مَاجَه عَن حَرْمَلَة بن يحيى عَن عبد الله بن وهب عَن عبد الْجَبَّار بن عمر عَن يحيى بن سعيد بن الْمسيب عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بذلك،**أَي**:* *بِالْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي فِيهِ: هَلَكت، وَقد تقدم قبله،**ثمَّ قَالَ**: (**ويصوم يَوْمًا مَا مَكَانَهُ**) .*
*
.........*
*(11/29)*
*أَجمعُوا على أَن من وطىء فِي رَمَضَان فِي يَوْم آخر أَن عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَة أُخْرَى، وَأَجْمعُوا أَنه لَيْسَ على من وطىء مرَارًا فِي يَوْم وَاحِد إلاَّ كَفَّارَة وَاحِدَة، فَإِن وطىء فِي يَوْم من رَمَضَان وَلم يكفر حَتَّى وطىء فِي يَوْم آخر،**فَذهب مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد**:* *أَن عَلَيْهِ لكل يَوْم كَفَّارَة، كفر أم لَا**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَة وَاحِدَة إِذا وطىء قبل أَن يكفر وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ: أحب إِلَيّ أَن يكفر عَن كل يَوْم، وَأَرْجُو أَن يجْزِيه كَفَّارَة وَاحِدَة مَا لم يكفر**.*
*
..........*
*(11/30)*
*فِي حَدِيث عَائِشَة**: (**احترقت**)* *كَمَا مر،**وَفِي رِوَايَة ابْن أبي حَفْصَة**: (**مَا أُراني إلاَّ قد هَلَكت**)* *،**وَقد رُوِيَ فِي بعض طرق هَذَا الحَدِيث**: (**هَلَكت وأهلكت**)* *،**قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *وَهَذِه اللَّفْظَة غير مَوْجُودَة فِي شَيْء من رِوَايَة هَذَا الحَدِيث،**قَالَ**:* *وَأَصْحَاب سُفْيَان لم يرووها عَنهُ إِنَّمَا ذكرُوا قَوْله**: (**هَلَكت**)* *، حسب،**قَالَ**:* *غير أَن بعض أَصْحَابنَا حَدثنِي أَن الْمُعَلَّى بن مَنْصُور روى هَذَا الحَدِيث عَن سُفْيَان، فَذكر هَذَا الْحَرْف فِيهِ وَهُوَ غير مَحْفُوظ، والمعلى لَيْسَ بذلك فِي الْحِفْظ والإتقان. انْتهى**.* *وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *إِن هَذِه اللَّفْظَة لَا يرضاها أَصْحَاب الحَدِيث،**وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *إِن هَذِه اللَّفْظَة لَيست مَحْفُوظَة عِنْد الْحفاظ الْأَثْبَات**.*
*.......*
*(11/30)*
*وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زيد الدّين،**رَحمَه الله**:* *وَردت هَذِه اللَّفْظَة مُسندَة من طرق ثَلَاثَة: أَحدهَا: الَّذِي ذكره الْخطابِيّ، وَقد رَوَاهَا الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ من رِوَايَة أبي ثَوْر،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا مُعلى بن مَنْصُور حَدثنَا سُفْيَان بن عينة، فَذكره الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ، تفرد بِهِ أَبُو ثَوْر عَن مُعلى بن مَنْصُور عَن ابْن عُيَيْنَة،*
*.....*
*(11/31)*
*فِي رِوَايَة سَاق مُسلم إسنادها وسَاق أَبُو عوَانَة فِي** (**مستخرجه**)* *متنها أَنه قَالَ**: (**أفطرت فِي رَمَضَان**)* *، وَبِهَذَا يرد على الْقُرْطُبِيّ فِي دَعْوَاهُ تعدد الْقِصَّة، لِأَن مخرج الحَدِيث وَاحِد، والقصة وَاحِدَة،**وَوَقع فِي مُرْسل سعيد بن الْمسيب عَن سعيد بن مَنْصُور**: (**أصبت امْرَأَتي ظهرا فِي رَمَضَان**)* *، وبتعيين رَمَضَان، يفهم الْفرق فِي وجوب كَفَّارَة الْجِمَاع فِي الصَّوْم بَين رَمَضَان وَغَيره من الْوَاجِبَات كالنذر، وَبَعض الْمَالِكِيَّة أوجبوا الْكَفَّارَة على من أفسد صَوْمه مُطلقًا، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِظَاهِر هَذَا الحَدِيث، ورد عَلَيْهِم بِالَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ الْآن**.* *قَوْله**: (**هَل تَجِد رَقَبَة تعتقها؟**)*
*...........*
*(11/33)*
*قع فِي** (**شرح السّنة**)* *لِلْبَغوِيِّ: أَن من جَامع مُتَعَمدا فِي رَمَضَان فسد صَوْمه. وَعَلِيهِ الْقَضَاء وَالْكَفَّارَة، وَيُعَزر على سوء صَنِيعه**.* *قلت**:* *هُوَ مَحْمُول على من لم يَقع مِنْهُ مَا وَقع من صَاحب هَذِه الْقِصَّة من النَّدَم وَالتَّوْبَة**.*
*وَفِيه**:* *أَن الْكَفَّارَة مرتبَة ككفارة الظِّهَار، وَهُوَ قَول أَكثر الْعلمَاء إلاَّ أَن مَالك بن أنس زعم أَنه مُخَيّر بَين عتق الرَّقَبَة وَصَوْم شَهْرَيْن وَالْإِطْعَام،**وَحكي عَنهُ أَنه قَالَ**:* *الْإِطْعَام أحب إِلَيّ من الْعتْق، وَوَقع فِي** (**الْمُدَوَّنَة**) :* *وَلَا يعرف مَالك غير الْإِطْعَام وَلَا يَأْخُذ بِعِتْق وَلَا صِيَام**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن دَقِيق الْعِيد**:* *وَهِي معضلة لَا يَهْتَدِي إِلَى توجيهها مَعَ مصادمة الحَدِيث الثَّابِت، غير أَن بعض الْمُحَقِّقين من أَصْحَابه حل هَذَا اللَّفْظ وتأوله على الِاسْتِحْبَاب فِي تَقْدِيم الطَّعَام على غَيره من الْخِصَال، وَذكر أَصْحَابه فِي هَذَا*
*وُجُوهًا كَثِيرَة كلهَا لَا تقاوم مَا ورد فِي الحَدِيث من تَقْدِيم الْعتْق على الصّيام، ثمَّ الْإِطْعَام*
*سلك الْجُمْهُور فِي ذَلِك مَسْلَك التَّرْجِيح بِأَن الَّذين رووا التَّرْتِيب عَن الزُّهْرِيّ أَكثر مِمَّن روى التَّخْيِير، وَاعْترض ابْن التِّين بِأَن الَّذين رووا التَّرْتِيب ابْن عُيَيْنَة وَمعمر وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ، وَالَّذين رووا التَّخْيِير مَالك وَابْن جريج وفليح بن سُلَيْمَان وَعمر بن عُثْمَان المَخْزُومِي،** وَأجِيب: بِأَن الَّذين رووا التَّرْتِيب عَن الزُّهْرِيّ ثَلَاثُونَ نفسا أَو أَكثر، وَرجح التَّرْتِيب أَيْضا بِأَن رَاوِيه حكى لفظ الْقِصَّة على وَجههَا فمعه زِيَادَة علم من صُورَة الْوَاقِعَة، وراوي التَّخْيِير حكى لفظ رَاوِي الحَدِيث، فَدلَّ على أَنه من تصرف بعض الروَاة إِمَّا لقصد الِاخْتِصَار أَو لغير ذَلِك، ويترجح التَّرْتِيب أَيْضا بِأَنَّهُ أحوط. وَحمل الْمُهلب والقرطبي الْأَمر على التَّعَدُّد، وَهُوَ بعيد، لِأَن الْقِصَّة وَاحِدَة وَالْأَصْل عدم التَّعَدُّد، وَحمل بَعضهم التَّرْتِيب على الْأَوْلَوِيَّة والتخيير على الْجَوَاز.*
*.....*
*(11/34)*
*وَهَذَا الحَدِيث رَوَاهُ الْأَرْبَعَة مَرْفُوعا من حَدِيث هِشَام بن حسان عَن مُحَمَّد بن سِيرِين عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة،**أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**من ذرعه الْقَيْء فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ قَضَاء، وَمن استقاء عمدا فليقض**) .* *وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة حَدِيث حسن غَرِيب لَا نعرفه من حَدِيث هِشَام عَن ابْن سِيرِين عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة عَن النَّبِي،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *إلاَّ من حَدِيث عِيسَى بن يُونُس،**قَالَ**:* *وَقد رُوِيَ هَذَا الحَدِيث من غَيره وَجهه عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلَا يَصح إِسْنَاده**.* *وَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ**:* *لم يَصح، وَإِنَّمَا يرْوى عَن عبد الله بن سعيد المَقْبُري عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة، وَعبد الله ضَعِيف، وَرَوَاهُ الدَّارمِيّ من طَرِيق عِيسَى ابْن يُونُس،**وَنقل عَن عِيسَى أَنه قَالَ**:* *زعم أهل الْبَصْرَة أَن هشاما وهم فِيهِ،**وَقَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد**:* *سَمِعت أَحْمد يَقُول: لَيْسَ من ذَا شَيْء**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *يُرِيد أَنه غير مَحْفُوظ،**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *تفرد بِهِ عِيسَى وَهُوَ ثِقَة إلاَّ أَن أهل الحَدِيث أنكروه عَلَيْهِ، وَوهم عِنْدهم فِيهِ**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عَليّ الطوسي**:* *هُوَ حَدِيث غَرِيب،**وَالصَّحِيح رِوَايَة أبي الدَّرْدَاء وثوبان وفضالة بن عبيد**: (**أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قاء فَأفْطر**) .*
*وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ حَدِيث أبي الدَّرْدَاء أصح شَيْء فِي الْقَيْء والرعاف**.*
*

*
*.........*
*(11/38)*
*روى عَن الْحسن عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه قَالَ**: (**أفطر الحاجم والمحجوم**)* *، وهم أَبُو هُرَيْرَة وثوبان وَمَعْقِل بن يسَار وَعلي بن أبي طَالب وَأُسَامَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم**.*
*أما حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة فَرَوَاهُ*
*ثمَّ روى بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ،**قَالَ**:* *إِنَّا كرهنا الْحجامَة للصَّائِم من أحل الضعْف، وروى أَيْضا عَن حميد قَالَ سَأَلَ ثَابتا الْبنانِيّ أنس بن مَالك هَل كُنْتُم تَكْرَهُونَ الْحجامَة للصَّائِم؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا إِلَّا من أجل الضعْف وَرُوِيَ أَيْضا عَن جَابر بن أبي جَعْفَر وَسَالم عَن سعيد ومغيرة عَن إِبْرَاهِيم وَلَيْث عَن مُجَاهِد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس،**قَالَ**:* *إِنَّمَا كرهت الْحجامَة للصَّائِم مَخَافَة الضعْف. انْتهى**.*
*............*
*(11/41)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *صَحَّ حَدِيث** (**أفطر الحاجم والمحجوم**)* *، بِلَا ريب فِيهِ، لَكِن وجدنَا من حَدِيث أبي سعيد** (**أرخص النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم محرما فِي الْحجامَة للصَّائِم**)* *، وَإِسْنَاده صَحِيح، فَوَجَبَ الْأَخْذ بِهِ لِأَن الرُّخْصَة إِنَّمَا تكون بعد الْعَزِيمَة، فَدلَّ على نسخ الْفطر بالحجامة سَوَاء كَانَ حاجما أَو محجوما، وَقد مر حَدِيث أبي سعيد عَن قريب**.*
*حدَّثنا أبُو مَعْمَرٍ قَالَ حدَّثنا عَبْدُ الوَارِثِ قَالَ حدَّثنا أيُّوبُ عنْ عِكْرِمَةَ عنِ ابنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا قَالَ احْتَجَمَ النبيُّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وهْوَ صَائِمٌ**. .*
*.....*
*(11/43)*
*وَقَالَ الْإِسْبِيجَابِ  يّ فِي** (**شرح مُخْتَصر الطَّحَاوِيّ**) :* *الْأَفْضَل أَن يَصُوم فِي السّفر إِذا لم يُضعفهُ الصَّوْم، فَإِن أضعفه ولحقه مشقة بِالصَّوْمِ بِالْفطرِ أفضل، فَإِن أفطر من غير مشقة لَا يَأْثَم، وَبِمَا قُلْنَاهُ قَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ**.* *قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هُوَ الْمَذْهَب**.*
*وَعَن مُجَاهِد فِي رِوَايَة**:* *أفضل الْأَمريْنِ أيسرهما عَلَيْهِ،**وَقيل**:* *الصَّوْم وَالْفطر سَوَاء وَهُوَ قَول للشَّافِعِ*
*.......*
*(11/47)*
*أم الدَّرْدَاء الصُّغْرَى،**وَاسْمهَا**:* *هجيمة، وَهِي تابعية،**وَأم الدَّرْدَاء الْكُبْرَى اسْمهَا**:* *خيرة، وَهِي صحابية، وكلتاهما زوجتا أبي الدَّرْدَاء،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *قد جعل ابْن مَنْدَه وَأَبُو نعيم كلتيهما وَاحِدَة، وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك،**وَقَالَ أَبُو مسْهر أَيْضا**:* *هما وَاحِدَة، وَهُوَ وهمٌ مِنْهُ، وَالصَّحِيح مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ*
*.......*
*(11/48)*
*قَالَ سُفْيَان**:* *فَذكر لي أَن الزُّهْرِيّ كَانَ يَقُول: وَلم أسمع أَنا مِنْهُ**: (**لَيْسَ من أمبرا مصيام فِي امسفر**)* *، قَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ هِيَ لُغَة طَيء فَإِنَّهُم يبدلون اللَّام ميما**.* *وروى ابْن عدي من حَدِيث عَطاء عَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَيْسَ من الْبر الصَّوْم فِي السّفر**)* *، وَفِيه مقَال**.* *وروى ابْن عدي أَيْضا من حَدِيث مَيْمُون بن مهْرَان عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**لَيْسَ من الْبر الصَّوْم فِي السّفر**)* *، وَفِيه مُحَمَّد بن إِسْحَاق الْعُكَّاشِي، وَهُوَ مُنكر الحَدِيث**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *ذهب قوم إِلَى هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث،**وَقَالُوا**:* *الْإِفْطَار فِي شهر رَمَضَان فِي السّفر أفضل من الصّيام قلت: أَرَادَ بالقوم هَؤُلَاءِ: سعيد بن جُبَير وَابْن الْمسيب وَعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَالشعْبِيّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَقَتَادَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق، وَقد ذكرنَا فِيمَا مضى مَذَاهِب الْعلمَاء**.*
*
.........*
*(11/51)*
*الشَّيْخ الْكَبِير والعجوز إِذا كَانَ الصَّوْم يجهدهما ويشق عَلَيْهِمَا مشقة شَدِيدَة، فَلَهُمَا أَن يفطرا ويطعما لكل يَوْم مِسْكينا، وَهَذَا قَول عَليّ وَابْن عَبَّاس وَأبي هُرَيْرَة وَأنس وَسَعِيد ابْن جُبَير وطاووس وَأبي حنيفَة وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأحمد بن حَنْبَل،**وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *لَا يجب عَلَيْهِ شَيْء، لِأَنَّهُ لَو ترك الصَّوْم لعَجزه مَا تجب فديَة، كَمَا تَركه لمَرض اتَّصل بِهِ الْمَوْت، وَهُوَ مَرْوِيّ عَن ربيعَة وَأبي ثَوْر وَدَاوُد، وَاخْتَارَهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ وَابْن الْمُنْذر،**وَللشَّافِعِيّ قَولَانِ كالمذهبين**:* *أَحدهمَا: لَا تجب الْفِدْيَة عَلَيْهِمَا لعدم وجوب الصَّوْم عَلَيْهِمَا**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *وَهُوَ الْجَدِيد: تجب الْفِدْيَة*
*لكل يوم مد من طعام* 
*...........*
*(11/56)*
*أَن الْقَضَاء موسع، وَيصير فِي شعْبَان مضيقا، وَيُؤْخَذ من حرصها على الْقَضَاء فِي شعْبَان أَنه لَا يجوز تَأْخِير الْقَضَاء حَتَّى يدْخل رَمَضَان، فَإِن دخل فالقضاء وَاجِب أَيْضا، فَلَا يسْقط. وَأما الْإِطْعَام فَلَيْسَ فِي الحَدِيث لَهُ ذكر، لَا بِالنَّفْيِ وَلَا بالإثبات، وَقد تقدم بَيَان الْخلاف فِيهِ**.* *وَفِيه**:* *أَن حق الزَّوْج من الْعشْرَة والخدمة يقدم على سَائِر الْحُقُوق مَا لم يكن فرضا محصورا فِي الْوَقْت،**وَقيل**:* *قَول عَائِشَة: فَمَا أَسْتَطِيع أَن أقضيه إلاَّ فِي شعْبَان، يدل على أَنَّهَا كَانَت لَا تتطوع بِشَيْء من الصّيام، لَا فِي عشر ذِي الْحجَّة، وَلَا فِي عَاشُورَاء وَلَا فِي غَيرهمَا، وَهُوَ مَبْنِيّ على أَنَّهَا مَا كَانَت ترى جَوَاز صِيَام التَّطَوُّع لمن عَلَيْهِ دين من رَمَضَان، وَلَكِن من أَيْن ذَلِك لمن يَقُول بِهِ، والْحَدِيث سَاكِت عَن هَذَا؟*
*..........*
*(11**/57)*
*أ**ن الْأُمُور الشَّرْعِيَّة الَّتِي ترد على خلاف الْقيَاس وَلَا يعلم وَجه الْحِكْمَة فِيهَا يجب الِاتِّبَاع بهَا، ويكل الْأَمر فِيهَا إِلَى الشَّارِع، ويتعبد بهَا وَلَا يعْتَرض،**وَلَا يَقُول**:* *لم كَانَ كَذَا؟ ألاَ ترى أَن فِي حَدِيث قَتَادَة،**قَالَ**:* *حَدَّثتنِي معَاذَة أَن امْرَأَة قَالَت لعَائِشَة: أتجزىء إحدانا صلَاتهَا، إِذا طهرت؟**قَالَت**:* *أحرورية أَنْت؟ كُنَّا نحيض مَعَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَلَا يَأْمُرنَا بِهِ،**أَو قَالَت**:* *فَلَا نفعله*
*وَقَالَ إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ**: إِن الْمَنْع فِي ذَلِك النَّص، وَإِن كل شَيْء ذَكرُوهُ من الْفرق ضَعِيف، وَزعم الْمُهلب أَن السَّبَب فِي منع الْحَائِض من الصَّوْم أَن خُرُوج الدَّم يحدص ضعفا فِي النَّفس غَالِبا، فَاسْتعْمل هَذَا الْغَالِب فِي جَمِيع الْأَحْوَال، فَلَمَّا كَانَ الضعْف يُبِيح الْفطر وَيُوجب الْقَضَاء كَانَ كَذَلِك الْحيض، وَفِيه نظر، لِأَن الْمَرِيض لَو تحامل فصَام صَحَّ صَوْمه، بِخِلَاف الْحَائِض، فَإِن الْمُسْتَحَاضَة فِي نزف الدَّم أَشد من الْحَائِض، وَقد أُبِيح لَهَا الصَّوْم.*
*..............*
*(11/58)*
*وَقَالَ الحَسَنُ إنْ صَامَ عَنْهُ ثَلاثُونَ رَجُلاٍ يَوْما واحِدا أجازَ*
*هَذَا الْأَثر عَن الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ مِمَّا يبين مُرَاده من التَّرْجَمَة المبهمة، وَوجه مطابقته لَهَا أَيْضا، وَهَذَا تَعْلِيق وَصله الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي كتاب المذبح من طَرِيق عبد الله بن الْمُبَارك عَن سعيد بن عَامر وَهُوَ الضبعِي، وَعَن أَشْعَث عَن الْحسن فِيمَن مَاتَ وَعَلِيهِ صَوْم ثَلَاثِينَ يَوْمًا، فَجمع لَهُ ثَلَاثُونَ رجلا فصاموا عَنهُ يَوْمًا وَاحِدًا أَجْزَأَ عَنهُ*
*.........*
*(11/59)*
*احْتج بِهِ أَصْحَاب الحَدِيث فأجازوا الصّيام عَن الْمَيِّت، وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي فِي الْقَدِيم، وَأَبُو ثَوْر وطاووس وَالْحسن وَالزهْرِيّ وَقَتَادَة وَحَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَان وَاللَّيْث بن سعد وَدَاوُد الظَّاهِرِيّ وَابْن حزم، سَوَاء كَانَ عَن صِيَام رَمَضَان أَو عَن كَفَّارَة أَو عَن نذر، وَرجح الْبَيْهَقِيّ وَالنَّوَوِيّ القَوْل الْقَدِيم للشَّافِعِيّ لصِحَّة الْأَحَادِيث فِيهِ. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ، رَحمَه الله فِي** (**شرح مُسلم**) :* *إِنَّه الصَّحِيح الْمُخْتَار الَّذِي نعتقده، وَهُوَ الَّذِي صَححهُ محققو أَصْحَابه الجامعيين بَين الْفِقْه والْحَدِيث لقُوَّة الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة الصَّرِيحَة، وَنقل الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**الخلافيات**) :* *من كَانَ عَلَيْهِ صَوْم فَلم يقضه مَعَ الْقُدْرَة عَلَيْهِ حَتَّى مَاتَ صَامَ عَنهُ وليه أَو أطْعم عَنهُ على قَوْله فِي الْقَدِيم، وَهَذَا ظَاهر أَن الْقَدِيم تَخْيِير الْوَلِيّ بَين الصّيام وَالْإِطْعَام، وَبِه صرح النَّوَوِيّ فِي** (**شرح مُسلم**)* *قلت: لَيْسَ القَوْل الْقَدِيم مذهبا لَهُ فَإِنَّهُ غسل كتبه الْقَدِيمَة وَأشْهد على نَفسه بِالرُّجُوعِ عَنْهَا، هَكَذَا نقل ذَلِك عَنهُ أَصْحَابه**.*
*ثمَّ إعلم أَن فِي هَذَا الْبَاب اخْتِلَافا كثيرا وأقوالاً**.* *الأول**:* *مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ الْآن**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *هُوَ أَن يطعم الْوَلِيّ عَن الْمَيِّت كل يَوْم مِسْكينا مدا من قَمح، وَهُوَ قَول الزُّهْرِيّ وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي الْحَدِيد، وَأَنه لَا يَصُوم أحد عَن أحد، وَإِنَّمَا يطعم عَنهُ عِنْد مَالك إِذا أوصى بِهِ**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *يطعم عَنهُ كل يَوْم نصف صَاع، روى ذَلِك عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، وَهُوَ قَول سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ**.* *وَالرَّابِع**:* *يطعم عَنهُ عَن كل يَوْم صَاعا من غير الْبر، وَنصف صَاع من الْبر، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة، وَهَذَا إِذا أوصى بِهِ، فَإِن لم يوصِ فَلَا يطعم عَنهُ**.* *الْخَامِس**:* *التَّفْرِقَة بَين صَوْم رَمَضَان وَبَين صَوْم النّذر، فيصوم عَنهُ وليه مَا عَلَيْهِ من نذر. وَيطْعم عَنهُ عَن كل يَوْم من رَمَضَان مدا، وَهُوَ قَول أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق، وَحَكَاهُ النَّوَوِيّ عَن أبي عبيد أَيْضا**.*
*(**عَن ابْن عَبَّاس عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي الَّذِي يَمُوت وَعَلِيهِ رَمَضَان وَلم يقضه،**قَالَ**:* *يطعم عَنهُ لكل يَوْم نصف صَاع من بر،**قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *هَذَا خطأ من وَجْهَيْن**.* *أَحدهمَا**:* *رَفعه الحَدِيث إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ من قَول ابْن عمر**.* *وَالْآخر**:* *قَوْله: نصف صَاع،**وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ**:* *مدا من حِنْطَة، وَضَعفه عبد الْحق فِي أَحْكَامه بأشعث وَابْن أبي ليلى**.*
*وَقَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي (علله) : الْمَحْفُوظ مَوْقُوف، هَكَذَا رَوَاهُ عبد الْوَهَّاب بن بخت عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**الْمعرفَة**)* *؛ لَا يَصح هَذَا الحَدِيث، فَإِن مُحَمَّد بن أبي ليلى كثير الْوَهم*
*.........*
*(11/60)*
*قَالَ مهنىء**:* *سَأَلت أَحْمد عَن حَدِيث عبيد الله بن أبي جَعْفَر عَن مُحَمَّد بن جَعْفَر عَن عُرْوَة عَن عَائِشَة مَرْفُوعا**: (**من مَاتَ وَعَلِيهِ صِيَام؟**)* *فَقَالَ أَبُو عبد الله: لَيْسَ بِمَحْفُوظ، وَهَذَا من قبل عبيد الله بن أبي جَعْفَر، وَهُوَ مُنكر الْأَحَادِيث، وَكَانَ فَقِيها، وَأما الحَدِيث فَلَيْسَ هُوَ فِيهِ بِذَاكَ،**وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *وَرَأَيْت بعض أَصْحَابنَا ضعف حَدِيث عَائِشَة بِمَا رُوِيَ عَن عمَارَة بن عُمَيْر عَن امْرَأَة عَن عَائِشَة فِي امْرَأَة مَاتَت وَعَلَيْهَا الصَّوْم،**قَالَت**:* *يطعم عَنْهَا**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَرُوِيَ من وَجه آخر عَن عَائِشَة أَنَّهَا قَالَت: لَا تَصُومُوا عَن مَوْتَاكُم وأطعموا عَنْهُم،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَفِيهِمَا نظر، وَلم يزدْ عَلَيْهِ**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**: (**حَدثنَا روح بن الْفرج حَدثنَا يُوسُف بن عدي حَدثنَا عبيد بن حميد عَن عبد الْعَزِيز بن رفيع عَن عمْرَة بنت عبد الرَّحْمَن قلت لعَائِشَة: إِن أُمِّي توفيت وَعَلَيْهَا صِيَام رَمَضَان، أيصلح أَن أَقْْضِي عَنْهَا؟**فَقَالَت**:* *لَا، وَلَكِن تصدقي عَنْهَا مَكَان كل يَوْم على مِسْكين خير من صيامك**)* *وَهَذَا سَنَد صَحِيح**.*
*وَقد أحمعوا على أَنه لَا يُصَلِّي أحد عَن أحد، فَكَذَلِك الصَّوْم، لِأَن كلاًّ مِنْهُمَا عبَادَة بدنية،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْقصار**:* *لما لم يجز الصَّوْم عَن الشَّيْخ ألهم فِي حَيَاته فَكَذَا بعد مماته، فَيرد مَا اخْتلف فِيهِ إِلَى مَا أجمع عَلَيْهِ، وَحكى ابْن الْقصار أَيْضا فِي** (**شرح البُخَارِيّ**)* *عَن الْمُهلب أَنه قَالَ: لَو جَازَ أَن يَصُوم أحد عَن أحد فِي الصَّوْم لجَاز أَن يُصَلِّي النَّاس عَن النَّاس، فَلَو كَانَ ذَلِك سائغا لجَاز أَن يُؤمن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن عَمه أبي طَالب لِحِرْصِهِ على إيمَانه، وَقد أَجمعت الْأمة على أَنه لَا يُؤمن أحد عَن أحد، وَلَا يُصَلِّي أحد عَن أحد، فَوَجَبَ أَن يرد مَا اخْتلف فِيهِ إِلَى مَا أجمع عَلَيْهِ**.* *قلت**:* *فِيهِ بعض غَضَاضَة وَترك محَاسِن الْأَدَب ومصادمة الْأَخْبَار الثَّابِتَة فِيهِ، وَالْأَحْسَن فِيهِ أَن يسْلك فِيهَا مَا سلكنا من الْوُجُوه الْمَذْكُورَة**.*
*.........*
*(11/60)*
*وَهِي أَن الصَّحَابِيّ إِذا روى شَيْئا ثمَّ أفتى بِخِلَافِهِ فَالْعِبْرَة لما رَآهُ،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *الرَّاجِح أَن الْمُعْتَبر مَا رَوَاهُ لَا مَا رَآهُ، لاحْتِمَال أَن يُخَالف ذَلِك لاجتهاد مُسْتَنده فِيهِ لم يتَحَقَّق، وَلَا يلْزم من ذَلِك ضعف الحَدِيث عِنْده، وَإِذا تحققت صِحَة الحَدِيث لم يتْرك بِهِ الْمُحَقق للمظنون انْته*
*..........*
*(11/61)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *من مَاتَ وَعَلِيهِ صَوْم فرض من قَضَاء رَمَضَان أَو نذر أَو كَفَّارَة وَاجِبَة فَفرض على أوليائه أَن يصوموه عَنهُ، هم أَو بَعضهم، وَلَا إطْعَام فِي ذَلِك أصلا، أوصى بذلك أَو لم يوصِ بِهِ، وَيبدأ بِهِ على دُيُون النَّاس**.* *وَفِيه**:* *صِحَة الْقيَاس**.* *وَفِيه**:* *قَضَاء الدّين عَن الْمَيِّت، وَقد أَجمعت الْأَئِمَّة عَلَيْهِ،**فَإِن مَاتَ وَعَلِيهِ دين لله وَدين لآدَمِيّ قدم دين الله لقَوْله**: (**فدين الله أَحَق**)* *،**وَفِيه**:* *ثَلَاثَة أَقْوَال للشَّافِعِيّ: الأول: أَصَحهَا تَقْدِيم دين الله تَعَالَى**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *تَقْدِيم دين الْآدَمِيّ**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *هما سَوَاء فَيقسم بَينهمَا**.*
*...........*
*(11/66)*
*وَاسْتحبَّ القَاضِي حُسَيْن أَن يكون فطره على مَاء يتَنَاوَلهُ بِيَدِهِ من النَّهر وَنَحْوه حرصا على طلب الْحَلَال للفطر لغَلَبَة الشُّبُهَات فِي المآكل. وروينا عَن ابْن عمر أَنه كَانَ رُبمَا أفطر على الْجِمَاع، رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ من رِوَايَة مُحَمَّد ابْن سِيرِين عَنهُ، وَإِسْنَاده حسن،**وَذَلِكَ يحْتَمل أَمريْن**:* *أَحدهمَا: أَن يكون ذَلِك لغَلَبَة الشَّهْوَة وَإِن كَانَ الصَّوْم يكسر الشَّهْوَة**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *أَن يكون لتحَقّق الْحل من أَهله، وَرُبمَا يردد فِي بعض المأكولات. وَفِي** (**الْمُسْتَدْرك**) :* *عَن قَتَادَة عَن أنس أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ لَا يُصَلِّي الْمغرب حَتَّى يفْطر، وَلَو على شربة من مَاء، وَذهب ابْن حزم إِلَى وجوب الْفطر على التَّمْر إِن وجده. فَإِن لم يجده فعلى المَاء، وَإِن لم يفعل فَهُوَ عاصٍ، وَلَا يبطل صَوْمه بذلك**.*
*.........*
*(**11/67)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أجمع الْعلمَاء أَنه لَا تلْزم الْعِبَادَات والفرائض إلاَّ عِنْد الْبلُوغ، إلاَّ أَن أَكثر الْعلمَاء استحسنوا تدريب الصّبيان على الْعِبَادَات رَجَاء الْبركَة، وَأَنَّهُمْ يعتادونها فتسهل عَلَيْهِم إِذا ألزمهم، وَأَن من فعل ذَلِك بهم مأجور. وَفِي** (**الْأَشْرَاف**) :* *اخْتلفُوا فِي الْوَقْت الَّذِي يُؤمر فِيهِ الصَّبِي بالصيام،**فَكَانَ ابْن سِيرِين وَالْحسن وَالزهْرِيّ وَعَطَاء وَعُرْوَة وَقَتَادَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ يَقُولُونَ**:* *يُؤمر بِهِ إِذا أطاقه، وَنقل عَن الْأَوْزَاعِيّ مثل مَا ذكرنَا الْآن،**وَاحْتج بِحَدِيث ابْن أبي لَبِيبَة عَن أَبِيه عَن جده عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه قَالَ**: (**إِذا صَامَ الْغُلَام ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام متتابعة فقد وَجب عَلَيْهِ صِيَام رَمَضَان**) .* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمَاجشون**:* *إِذا طاقوا الصّيام ألزموه، فَإِذا أفطروا بِغَيْر عذر وَلَا عِلّة فَعَلَيْهِم الْقَضَاء**.* *وَقَالَ أَشهب**:* *يسْتَحبّ لَهُم إِذا أطاقوه**.* *وَقَالَ عُرْوَة**:* *إِذا أطاقوا الصَّوْم وَجب عَلَيْهِم**.* *قَالَ عِيَاض**:* *وَهَذَا غلط يردهُ قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**رفع الْقَلَم عَن ثَلَاثَة**)* *،**فَذكر**:* *الصَّبِي حَتَّى يَحْتَلِم،**وَفِي رِوَايَة**: (**حَتَّى يبلغ**) .*
*.......*
*(11/72)*
*لَكِن اخْتلفُوا**:* *هَل هِيَ رِوَايَة تَنْزِيه أَو تَحْرِيم؟ على وَجْهَيْن حَكَاهُمَا صَاحب** (**الْمُهَذّب**)* *وَغَيره،**أصَحهمَا عِنْدهم**:* *أَن الْكَرَاهَة للتَّحْرِيم**.* *قَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ**:* *وَهُوَ ظَاهر كَلَام الشَّافِعِي، وَحكى صَاحب** (**الْمُفْهم**)* *عَن قوم: أَنه يحرم،**قَالَ**:* *وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أهل الظَّاهِر**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَذهب الْجُمْهُور وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَالثَّوْري وَجَمَاعَة من أهل الْفِقْه إِلَى كَرَاهَته، وَذهب آخَرُونَ إِلَى جَوَاز الْوِصَال لمن قوي عَلَيْهِ، وَمِمَّنْ كَانَ يواصل عبد الله بن الزبير وَابْن عَامر وَابْن وضاح من الْمَالِكِيَّة، كَانَ يواصل أَرْبَعَة أَيَّام، حَكَاهُ ابْن حزم. وَقد حكى القَاضِي عِيَاض عَن ابْن وهب وَإِسْحَاق وَابْن حَنْبَل أَنهم أَجَازُوا الْوِصَال،**وَالْجُمْهُور ذَهَبُوا إِلَى أَن الْوِصَال من خَواص النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لقَوْله**: (**إِنِّي لست كَأحد مِنْكُم**)* *، وَهَذَا دَال على التَّخْصِيص، وَأما غَيره من الْأمة فَحَرَام عَلَيْهِ. وَفِي** (**سنَن أبي دَاوُد**) (**من حَدِيث عَائِشَة: كَانَ يُصَلِّي بعد الْعَصْر وَينْهى عَنْهَا، ويواصل وَينْهى عَن الْوِصَال**)* *، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بِهِ من الصَّحَابَة عَليّ بن أبي طَالب وَأبي هُرَيْرَة وَأَبُو سعيد وَعَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم**.* *وَاحْتج من أَبَاحَ الْوِصَال بقول عَائِشَة**: (**نَهَاهُم عَن الْوِصَال رَحْمَة لَهُم**)* 
*........*
*(11/74)*
*حدَّثنا عَبْدُ الله بنُ يُوسُفَ قَالَ حدَّثنا اللَّيْثُ قَالَ حدَّثني ابنُ الْهَادِ عنْ عَبْدِ الله بنِ خَبَّابٍ عنْ أبِي سَعِيدٍ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عنهُ أنَّهُ سَمِعَ النبيَّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُولُ لَا تُوَاصِلُوا فأيُّكُمْ إذَا أرَادَ أنْ يُوَاصِلَ فَلْيُوَاصِلْ حَتَّى السَّحَرِ فإنَّكَ تُوَاصِلُ يَا رسولَ الله قَالَ إنِّي لَسْتُ كَهَيْئَتِكُمْ إنِّي أبيتُ لِي مُطْعِمٌ يُطْعِمُنِي وساقٍ يَسْقِينِي**. (**الحَدِيث 3691*
*والْحَدِيث أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد من رِوَايَة ابْن الْهَاد أَيْضا وَلم يخرج مُسلم حَدِيث أبي سعيد وعزو الشَّيْخ تَقِيّ الدّين بن دَقِيق الْعِيد إِلَى مُسلم وهم*
*..........*
*(11/76)*
*لَّذِي يشرع فِي عبَادَة يجب عَلَيْهِ أَن يَأْتِي بهَا وإلاَّ يكون مُبْطلًا لعمله،**وَقد قَالَ تَعَالَى**: {**وَلَا تُبْطِلُوا أَعمالكُم**} (**مُحَمَّد: 33**) .* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ أَبُو عمر: أما من احْتج فِي هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**وَلَا تُبْطِلُوا أَعمالكُم**} (**مُحَمَّد: 33**) .* *فجاهل بأقوال أهل الْعلم، وَذَلِكَ أَن الْعلمَاء فِيهَا على قَوْلَيْنِ،**فَيَقُول أَكثر أهل السّنة**:* *لَا تبطلوها بالرياء أخلصوها لله تَعَالَى،**وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ**:* *لَا تُبْطِلُوا أَعمالكُم بارتكاب الْكَبَائِر**.* *قلت**:* *من أَيْن لأبي عمر هَذَا الْحصْر**.*
*وَقد اخْتلفُوا فِي مَعْنَاهُ،**فَقيل**:* *لَا تُبْطِلُوا الطَّاعَات بالكبائر،**وَقيل**:* *لَا تُبْطِلُوا أَعمالكُم بِمَعْصِيَة الله ومعصية رَسُوله،**وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *لَا تبطلوها بالرياء والسمعة، عَنهُ بِالشَّكِّ، والنفاق،**وَقيل**:* *بالعجب، فَإِن الْعجب يَأْكُل الْحَسَنَات كَمَا تَأْكُل النَّار الْحَطب**.* *وَقيل**:* *لَا تُبْطِلُوا صَدقَاتكُمْ بالمن والأذى على أَن قَوْله**: {**وَلَا تُبْطِلُوا أَعمالكُم**} (**مُحَمَّد: 33**) .* *عَام يتَنَاوَل كل من يبطل عمله، سَوَاء كَانَ فِي صَوْم أَو فِي صَلَاة وَنَحْوهمَا من الْأَعْمَال الْمَشْرُوعَة، فَإِذا نهى عَن إِبْطَاله يجب عَلَيْهِ قَضَاؤُهُ ليخرج عَن عُهْدَة مَا شرع فِيهِ وأبطله**.*
*............*
*(11/78)*
*قَالَ**:* *مُحَمَّد هُوَ ابْن إِدْرِيس، سَمِعت سُفْيَان عَامَّة مجالستي إِيَّاه لَا يذكر فِيهِ** (**سأصوم يَوْمًا مَكَان ذَلِك**)* *،**قَالَ**:* *ثمَّ إِنِّي عرضت عَلَيْهِ الحَدِيث قبل أَن يَمُوت بِسنة فَأجَاب،**فِيهِ**:* *سأصوم يَوْمًا مَكَان ذَلِك، وَرَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**سنَنه الْكَبِير**)* *من طَرِيق الطَّحَاوِيّ وَفِي كِتَابه** (**الْمعرفَة**)* *أَيْضا، فَفِي هَذَا الحَدِيث ذكر وجوب الْقَضَاء. وَفِي حَدِيث عَائِشَة مَا قد وَافق ذَلِك**.*
*ثمَّ انْظُر مَا أَقُول لَك، من الْعجب العجاب،**وَهُوَ أَن أَحْمد قَالَ**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث قد رَوَاهُ جمَاعَة عَن سُفْيَان دون هَذِه اللَّفْظَة،**وَرَوَاهُ جمَاعَة عَن طَلْحَة ابْن يحيى دون اللَّفْظَة مِنْهُم**:* *سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ وَشعْبَة بن الْحجَّاج وَعبد الْوَاحِد بن زِيَاد ووكيع بن الْجراح وَيحيى بن سعيد الْقطَّان ويعلى بن عبيد وَغَيرهم، وَأخرجه مُسلم فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *من حَدِيث عبد الْوَاحِد وَغَيره دون هَذِه اللَّفْظَة. وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**السّنَن الْكَبِيرَة**) :* *رِوَايَة هَؤُلَاءِ تدل على خطأ هَذِه اللَّفْظَة، وَهَذَا الْعجب العجاب مِنْهُ أَن يخطِّيء هَهُنَا إِمَامه الشَّافِعِي ويخطِّىء مثل سُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة، وَالشَّافِعِيّ إِمَام ثِقَة، وروى هَذِه اللَّفْظَة من مثل سُفْيَان الَّذِي هُوَ من أكبر مشايخه، ثمَّ لم يذكر خِلَافه عَنهُ، ثمَّ يتَلَفَّظ بِمثل هَذَا الْكَلَام البشيع لأجل تَضْعِيف مَا احتجت بِهِ الْحَنَفِيَّة، وغمض عَيْنَيْهِ من جِهَة الشَّافِعِي وَمن جِهَة شَيْخه، وَلَيْسَ هَذَا من دأب الْعلمَاء الراسخين، فضلا عَن الْعلمَاء المقلدين**.*
*وَأما قَول البُخَارِيّ والذهلي**:* *إِنَّه لَا يَصح، فَهُوَ نفي، وَالْإِثْبَات مقدم عَلَيْهِ**.* *وَقَوله**:* *قَالَ النَّسَائِيّ هَذَا خطأ دَعْوَى بِلَا إِقَامَة برهَان، لِأَن كَونه مُرْسلا على زعمهم لَا يسْتَلْزم كَونه خطأ،**وَقَول أبي عمر فِيهِ وهمان**:* *أَحدهمَا: أَن قَوْله: مدَار حَدِيث يحيى بن سعيد على يحيى بن أَيُّوب غَفلَة مِنْهُ، فَإِنَّهُ هُوَ بعد هَذَا بأسطر رَوَاهُ من رِوَايَة أبي خَالِد الْأَحْمَر عَن يحيى بن سعيد وَغَيره عَن الزُّهْرِيّ عَن عُرْوَة عَن عَائِشَة**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *أَن قَوْله: وَإِسْمَاعِيل بن إِبْرَاهِيم مَتْرُوك الحَدِيث، قد انْقَلب عَلَيْهِ هَذَا الِاسْم فَظن إِسْمَاعِيل بن إِبْرَاهِيم هُوَ ابْن حَبِيبَة،**قَالَ فِيهِ أَبُو حَاتِم**:* *مَتْرُوك الحَدِيث وَلَيْسَ هُوَ الرَّاوِي لهَذَا الحَدِيث، وَهَذَا إِسْمَاعِيل بن عقبَة، احْتج بِهِ البُخَارِيّ، وَوَثَّقَهُ ابْن معِين وَأَبُو حَاتِم وَالنَّسَائِيّ**.*
*.........*
*(11/79)*
*ذكر أهل السّير والمغازي**:* *أَن المؤاخاة بَين الصَّحَابَة وَقعت مرَّتَيْنِ: الأولى: قبل الْهِجْرَة بَين الْمُهَاجِرين خَاصَّة على الْمُوَاسَاة والمناصرة، وَكَانَ من ذَلِك أخوة زيد بن حَارِثَة وَحَمْزَة بن عبد الْمطلب، ثمَّ آخى النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بَين الْمُهَاجِرين وَالْأَنْصَار، بعد أَن هَاجر وَذَلِكَ بعد قدومه الْمَدِينَة**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى الْوَاقِدِيّ عَن الزُّهْرِيّ أَنه كَانَ يُنكر كل مؤاخاة وَقعت بعد بدر،**وَيَقُول**:* *قطعت بدر الْمَوَارِيث، وسلمان إِنَّمَا أسلم بعد وقْعَة أحد، وَأول مُشَاهدَة الخَنْدَق**.* *قلت**:* *الَّذِي قَالَه الزُّهْرِيّ إِنَّمَا يُرِيد بِهِ المؤاخاة الْمَخْصُوصَة الَّتِي كَانَت عقدت بَينهم ليتوارثوا بهَا، ومؤاخاة سلمَان وَأبي الدَّرْدَاء إِنَّمَا كَانَت على المؤاساة، والمؤاخاة الْمَخْصُوصَة لَا تدفع المؤاخاة من أَصْلهَا. وروى ابْن سعد من طَرِيق حميد بن هِلَال،**قَالَ**:* *وآخى بَين سلمَان وَأبي الدَّرْدَاء، فَنزل سلمَان الْكُوفَة وَنزل أَبُو الدَّرْدَاء الشَّام*
*..........*
*(11/82)*
*(**رَأَيْت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَيْلَة النّصْف من شعْبَان قَامَ فصلى أَربع عشرَة رَكْعَة، ثمَّ جلس، فَقَرَأَ بِأم الْقُرْآن أَربع عشرَة مرّة**)* *الحَدِيث**.* *وَفِي آخِره**: (**من صنع هَكَذَا لَكَانَ لَهُ كعشرين حجَّة مبرورة، وكصيام عشْرين سنة مَقْبُولَة، فَإِن أصبح فِي ذَلِك الْيَوْم صَائِما كَانَ لَهُ كصيام سِتِّينَ سنة مَاضِيَة، وَسِتِّينَ سنة مُسْتَقْبلَة**) .* *رَوَاهُ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي** (**الموضوعات**)* *وَقَالَ: هَذَا مَوْضُوع، وَإِسْنَاده مظلم. ولعلي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، حَدِيث آخر رَوَاهُ أَيْضا فِي** (**الموضوعات**)* *فِيهِ**: (**من صلى مائَة رَكْعَة فِي لَيْلَة النّصْف من شعْبَان**)* *الحَدِيث،**وَقَالَ**:* *لَا شكّ أَنه مَوْضُوع، وَكَانَ بَين الشَّيْخ تَقِيّ الدّين بن الصّلاح وَالشَّيْخ عز الدّين بن عبد السَّلَام فِي هَذِه الصَّلَاة مقاولات، فَابْن الصّلاح يزْعم أَن لَهَا أصلا من السّنة، وَابْن عبد السَّلَام يُنكره**.*
*........*
*(11/83)*
*وَأما الْوقُود فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَة فَزعم ابْن دحْيَة أَن أول مَا كَانَ*
*ذَلِك زمن يحيى بن خَالِد بن برمك، أَنهم كَانُوا مجوسا فأدخلوا فِي دين الْإِسْلَام مَا يموهون بِهِ على الطَّعَام**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَلما اجْتمعت بِالْملكِ الْكَامِل وَذكرت لَهُ ذَلِك قطع دابر هَذِه الْبِدْعَة الْمَجُوسِيَّة من سَائِر أَعمال الْبِلَاد المصرية**.*
*...........*
*(11/84)*
*جمع الْمُحب الطَّبَرِيّ فِيهِ سِتَّة أَقْوَال**:* *أَحدهَا: أَنه كَانَ يلْتَزم صَوْم ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام من كل شهر، فَرُبمَا تَركهَا فيتداركها فِيهِ**.* *ثَانِيهَا**:* *تَعْظِيمًا لرمضان**.* *ثَالِثهَا**:* *أَنه ترفع فِيهِ الْأَعْمَال**.* *رَابِعهَا**:* *لِأَنَّهُ يغْفل عَنهُ النَّاس**.* *خَامِسهَا**:* *لِأَنَّهُ تنسخ فِيهِ الْآجَال**.* *سادسها**:* *أَن نِسَاءَهُ كن يصمن فِيهِ مَا فاتهن من الْحيض فيتشاغل عَنهُ بِهِ، وَالْحكمَة فِي كَونه لم يستكمل غير رَمَضَان لِئَلَّا يظنّ وُجُوبه**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *صَحَّ فِي مُسلم: أفضل الصَّوْم بعد رَمَضَان شهر الله الْمحرم، فَكيف أَكثر مِنْهُ فِي شعْبَان؟**ويعارضه أَيْضا رِوَايَة التِّرْمِذِيّ**: (**أَي الصَّوْم أفضل بعد رَمَضَان؟**قَالَ**:* *شعْبَان**) .* *قلت**:* *لَعَلَّه كَانَ يعرض لَهُ فِيهِ إعذار من سفر أَو مرض أَو غير ذَلِك، أَو لَعَلَّه لم يعلم بِفضل الْمحرم إلاَّ فِي آخر عمره قبل التَّمَكُّن مِنْهُ، وَلِأَن مَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ لَا يُقَاوم مَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم**.*
*
.........*
*(11/85)*
*وَذكر بعض الْعلمَاء إِنَّه وَقع مِنْهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وصل شعْبَان برمضان وفصله مِنْهُ وَذَلِكَ فِي سنتَيْن فَأكْثر، وَقَالَ الْغَزالِيّ فِي** (**الْإِحْيَاء**) :* *فإنَّ وَصلَ شعْبَان برمضان فَجَائِز، فعل ذَلِك رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مرّة، وَفصل مرَارًا كَثِيرَة، انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *على هَذَا الْوَجْه يبعد وجوده مَنْصُوصا عَلَيْهِ فِي الحَدِيث، نعم، وَقع مِنْهُ الْوَصْل والفصل، أما الْوَصْل فَهُوَ فِي حَدِيث التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن أبي سَلمَة** (**عَن أم سَلمَة،**قَالَت**:* *مَا رَأَيْت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَصُوم شَهْرَيْن مُتَتَابعين إلاَّ شعْبَان ورمضان**) .* *وَأما الْفَصْل فَفِي حَدِيث أبي دَاوُد من رِوَايَة عبد الله بن أبي قيس** (**عَن عَائِشَة،**قَالَت**:* *كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يتحفظ من هِلَال شعْبَان مَا لَا يتحفظ من غَيره، ثمَّ يَصُوم لرمضان، فَإِن غم عَلَيْهِ عد ثَلَاثِينَ يَوْمًا ثمَّ صَامَ**) .* *وَأخرجه الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ،**وَقَالَ**: (**هَذَا إِسْنَاد صَحِيح، وَالْحَاكِم فِي الْمُسْتَدْرك،**وَقَالَ**:* *هَذَا صَحِيح على شَرط الشَّيْخَيْنِ، وَلم يخرجَاهُ، وروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ من حَدِيث أبي أُمَامَة (أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يصل شعْبَان برمضان**) .* *وَرِجَال إِسْنَاده ثِقَات،**وَرُوِيَ أَيْضا من حَدِيث أبي ثَعْلَبَة بِلَفْظ**: (**كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَصُوم شعْبَان ورمضان يصلهمَا**) .* *وَفِي إِسْنَاده الْأَحْوَص بن حَكِيم وَهُوَ مُخْتَلف فِيهِ، وَرُوِيَ أَيْضا من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة بِلَفْظ حَدِيث أبي أُمَامَة وَفِي إِسْنَاده يُوسُف بن عَطِيَّة وَهُوَ ضَعِيف**.*
*
...........*
*(11/92)*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *عادات السّلف فِي وظائف الْقِرَاءَة كَانَ بَعضهم يخْتم فِي كل شهر، وَهُوَ أَقَله، وَأما أَكْثَره فثمان ختمات فِي يَوْم وَلَيْلَة على مَا بلغنَا**.*
*........*
*(11/95)*
*سَبَب التَّسْمِيَة بأيام الْبيض مَا رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه قَالَ**:* *إِنَّمَا سميت بأيام الْبيض لِأَن آدم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، لما أهبط إِلَى الأَرْض أحرقته الشَّمْس فاسودَّ. فَأوحى الله تَعَالَى إِلَيْهِ أَن صم أَيَّام الْبيض، فصَام أول يَوْم فأبيضَّ ثلث جسده، فَلَمَّا صَامَ الْيَوْم الثَّانِي ابيضَّ ثلثا جسده، فَلَمَّا صَامَ الْيَوْم الثَّالِث ابيضَّ جسده كُله**.* *وَقيل**:* *سميت بذلك لِأَن ليَالِي أَيَّام الْبيض مُقْمِرَة، وَلم يزل الْقَمَر من غرُوب الشَّمْس إِلَى طُلُوعهَا فِي الدُّنْيَا فَتَصِير اللَّيَالِي وَالْأَيَّام كلهَا بيضًا**.*
*
...........*
*(11/98)*
*وَفِي** (**الصَّحِيح**)* *أَنه، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، كَانَ لَا يدحل على أحد من النِّسَاء إلاَّ على أَزوَاجه إلاَّ على أم سليم، فَقيل لَهُ فِي ذَلِك،**قَالَ**:* *أرحمها، قُتِلَ أَخُوهَا حرَام معي، فَبين تخصيصها بذلك، فَلَو كَانَ ثمَّة عِلّة أُخْرَى لذكرها، لِأَن تَأْخِير الْبَيَان عَن وَقت الْحَاجة لَا يجوز، وَهَذِه الْعلَّة مُشْتَركَة بَينهَا وَبَين أُخْتهَا أم حرَام**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَلَيْسَ فِي الحَدِيث مَا يدل على الْخلْوَة بهَا، فَلَعَلَّهُ كَانَ ذَلِك مَعَ ولد أَو خَادِم أَو زوج أَو تَابع، وَأَيْضًا فَإِن قتل حرَام كَانَ يَوْم بِئْر مَعُونَة فِي صفر سنة أَربع، ونزول الْحجاب سنة خمس، فَلَعَلَّ دُخُوله عَلَيْهَا. كَانَ قبل ذَلِك،**وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *يُمكن أَن يُقَال: إِنَّه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ لَا تستتر مِنْهُ النِّسَاء لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ مَعْصُوما، بِخِلَاف غَيره**.* 
*..........*
*(11/100)*
*فَائِدَة**:* *أَسمَاء ليَالِي الشَّهْر عشرَة، لكل ثَلَاث مِنْهَا اسْم**.* *فالثلاث الأولى**:* *غرر، لِأَن غرَّة كل شَيْء أَوله**.* *وَالثَّانيَِة**:* *نفل على وزن صرد ونغر لزيادتها على الْغرَر، وَالنَّفْل الزِّيَادَة. وَثَلَاث تسع إِذْ آخرهَا تَاسِع. وَثَلَاث عشر لِأَن أَولهَا عَاشر، وزنهما وزن زحل. وَثَلَاث تبع. وَثَلَاث درع ووزنهما كزحل أَيْضا لاسوداد أوائلها وابيضاض أواخرها. وَثَلَاث ظلم لإظلامها. وَثَلَاث حنادس لشدَّة سوادها. ثَلَاث دآدىء كسلالم لِأَنَّهَا بقايا. وَثَلَاث محاق بِضَم الْمِيم، لانمحاق الْقَمَر أول الشَّهْر والمحق المحو، وَيُقَال لَهما سرر أَيْضا عِنْد الْجُمْهُور،*
*.........*
*(11/102)*
*(**فَصم يَوْمَيْنِ**)* *،**وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم بعد قَوْله**: (**فَإِذا فطرت رَمَضَان؟**)* *وَالَّذِي يفْطر رَمَضَان هَل يَكْتَفِي فِي قَضَائِهِ بيومين؟**قلت**:* *تَقْدِيره من رَمَضَان،**وحذفت لَفْظَة**:* *من، وَهِي مُرَادة كَمَا فِي الرِّوَايَة الْأُخْرَى،**وَهُوَ من قبيل قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَاخْتَارَ مُوسَى قومه**} (**الْأَعْرَاف: 551**) .* *أَي**:* *من قومه، وَهَذَا هُوَ تَحْرِير هَذَا الْموضع الَّذِي لم أر أحدا من شرَّاح البُخَارِيّ وَمن شرَّاح مُسلم حرر هَذَا الْموضع كَمَا يَنْبَغِي، وَلَا سِيمَا من يَدعِي فِي هَذَا الْفَنّ بدعاوى عريضة بمقدمات لَيْسَ لَهَا نتيجة**.*
*قَالَ أبُو عَبْدِ الله وَقَالَ ثابِتٌ عنْ مُطَرِّفٍ عنْ عِمْرَانَ عنِ النبيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مِنْ سَرَرِ شَعْبَانَ*
*أَبُو عَبد الله هُوَ البُخَارِيّ، وَلَيْسَ فِي بعض النّسخ هَذَا،**وَأَرَادَ بِالتَّعْلِيقِ أَن المُرَاد من قَوْله**: (**أصمت سرر هَذَا الشَّهْر**)* *هُوَ سرر شعْبَان وَلَيْسَ هُوَ برمضان. كَمَا ظَنّه أَبُو النُّعْمَان،**وَقد وصل هَذَا التَّعْلِيق مُسلم*
*
.........
(11/105)
أَنه يكره إِفْرَاده بِالصَّوْمِ، فَإِن صَامَ يَوْمًا قبله أَو بعده لم يكره، وَهُوَ قَول أبي هُرَيْرَة وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين وطاووس وَأبي يُوسُف، وَفِي (كتاب الطّراز) : وَاخْتَارَهُ ابْن الْمُنْذر، وَاخْتلف عَن الشَّافِعِي، فَحكى الْمُزنِيّ عَنهُ جَوَازه، وَحكى أَبُو حَامِد فِي تَعْلِيقه عَنهُ كَرَاهَته، وَكَذَا حَكَاهُ ابْن الصّباغ عَن تَعْلِيق أبي حَامِد، وَهَذَا هُوَ الصَّحِيح الَّذِي يدل عَلَيْهِ حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، وَبِه جزم الرَّافِعِيّ وَالنَّوَوِيّ فِي (الرَّوْضَة) 
فِي (شرح مُسلم) : إِنَّه قَالَ بِهِ جُمْهُور أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي، وَمِمَّنْ صَححهُ من الْمَالِكِيَّة، ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ،فَقَالَ: وبكراهته يَقُول الشَّافِعِي وَهُوَ الصَّحِيح
" الجمعة " 
أَنه يحرم صَوْم يَوْم الْجُمُعَة إلاَّ لمن صَامَ يَوْمًا قبله أَو يَوْمًا بعده، أَو وَافق عَادَته بِأَن كَانَ يَصُوم يَوْمًا وَيفْطر يَوْمًا، فَوَافَقَ يَوْم الْجُمُعَة صِيَامه، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن حزم لظواهر الْأَحَادِيث الْوَارِدَة فِي النَّهْي عَن تَخْصِيصه بِالصَّوْمِ، وَقَالَ بَعضهم: وَاسْتدلَّ الْحَنَفِيَّة بِحَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود: كَانَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يَصُوم من كل شهر ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام، وَقل مَا كَانَ يفْطر يَوْم الْجُمُعَة، قَالَ: وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ حجَّة، لِأَنَّهُ يحْتَمل أَن يُرِيد: كَانَ لَا يتَعَمَّد فطره إِذا وَقع فِي الْأَيَّام الَّتِي كَانَ يصومها. قلت: هَذَا الحَدِيث رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ، وَقَالَ: حَدِيث حسن، وَرَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ أَيْضا وَصَححهُ ابْن حبَان وَابْن عبد الْبر وَابْن حزم، وَالْعجب من هَذَا الْقَائِل يتْرك مَا يدل عَلَيْهِ ظَاهر الحَدِيث، وَيدْفَع حجيته بِالِاحْتِمَالِ الناشيء عَن غير دَلِيل الَّذِي لَا يعْتَبر، وَلَا يعْمل بِهِ، وَهَذَا كُله عسف ومكابرة.
...........
ثمَّ إعلم أَنهم اخْتلفُوا أَيْضا فِي الْحِكْمَة فِي النَّهْي عَن صَوْم يَوْم الْجُمُعَة مُفردا على أَقْوَال:
الأول: مَا قَالَه النَّوَوِيّ عَن الْعلمَاء أَنه يَوْم دُعَاء وَذكر وَعبادَة من الْغسْل والتبكير إِلَى الصَّلَاة وانتظارها واستماع الْخطْبَة،وإكثار الذّكر بعْدهَا لقَوْله تَعَالَى: {فَإِذا قضيت الصَّلَاة فَانْتَشرُوا فِي الأَرْض وابتغوا من فضل الله واذْكُرُوا الله كثيرا لَعَلَّكُمْ تفلحون} (الْجُمُعَة: 01) . وَغير ذَلِك من الْعِبَادَات فِي يَوْمهَا، فاستحب الْفطر فِيهِ ليَكُون أعون لَهُ على هَذِه الْوَظَائِف وأدائها بنشاط وانشراح لَهَا، والتذاذ بهَا من غير ملل وَلَا سآمة. قَالَ: وَهُوَ نَظِير الْحَاج يَوْم عَرَفَة فَإِن السّنة لَهُ الْفطر،ثمَّ قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: فَإِن قيل: لَو كَانَ كَذَلِك لم يزل النَّهْي وَالْكَرَاهَة بِصَوْم يَوْم قبله أَو بعده لبَقَاء الْمَعْنى؟ثمَّ أجَاب عَن ذَلِك: بِأَنَّهُ يحصل لَهُ بفضيلة الصَّوْم الَّذِي قبله أَو بعده مَا يجْبر مَا قد يحصل من فتور أَو تَقْصِير فِي وظائف يَوْم الْجُمُعَة بِسَبَب صَوْمه. انْتهى قلت: فِيهِ نظر، إِذْ جبر مَا فَاتَهُ من أَعمال يَوْم الْجُمُعَة بِصَوْم يَوْم آخر لَا تخْتَص بِكَوْن الصَّوْم قبله بِيَوْم أَو بعده بِيَوْم، بل صَوْم يَوْم الْإِثْنَيْنِ أفضل من صَوْم يَوْم السبت.

...........
(11/115)
الطَّحَاوِيّ أخرج أَحَادِيث النَّهْي عَن الصَّوْم فِي أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق عَن سِتَّة عشر نفسا من الصَّحَابَة، وَهَذَا هُوَ الإِمَام الجهبذ صَاحب الْيَد الطُّولى فِي هَذَا الْفَنّ.
مَّ قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ: فَلَمَّا ثَبت بِهَذِهِ الْآثَار عَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، النَّهْي عَن صِيَام أَيَّام التَّشْرِيق، وَكَانَ نَهْيه عَن ذَلِك بمنى، وَالْحجاج مقيمون بهَا، وَفِيهِمْ المتمتعون والقارنون، وَلم يسْتَثْن مِنْهُم مُتَمَتِّعا وَلَا قَارنا، دخل المتمتعون والقارنون فِي ذَلِك، ثمَّ أجَاب عَن حَدِيثهمْ، وَهُوَ حَدِيث عبد الله بن عمرَان، فِي إِسْنَاده يحيى بن سَلام، أَنه حَدِيث مُنكر لَا يُثبتهُ أهل الْعلم بالرواية لضعف يحيى بن سَلام، وَابْن أبي ليلى وَفَسَاد حفظهما، وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ أَيْضا ضعف يحيى بن سَلام، وَابْن أبي ليلى فِيهِ مقَال، وَكَانَ يحيى بن سعيد يُضعفهُ،وَعَن أَحْمد: كَانَ سيء الْحِفْظ مُضْطَرب الحَدِيث،وَعَن أبي حَاتِم: يكْتب حَدِيثه وَلَا يحْتَج بِهِ
,,,,,,,,,
(11/116)
الَ أَبُو مَنْصُور اللّغَوِيّ: عَاشُورَاء مَمْدُود، وَلم يجىء فاعولاء فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب إلاَّ عَاشُورَاء،والضاروراء: اسْم الضراء، والساروراء اسْم للسراء، والدالولاء اسْم للدالة، وخابوراء اسْم مَوضِع. وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي: يَوْم عَاشُورَاء وعاسوراء ممدودان،
...........
(11/117)
لِمَ سُمِّيَ الْيَوْم الْعَاشِر عَاشُورَاء؟ اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ،فَقيل: لِأَنَّهُ عَاشر الْمحرم، وَهَذَا ظَاهر،وَقيل: لِأَن الله تَعَالَى أكْرم فِيهِ عشرَة من الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام بِعشر كرامات. الأول: مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، فَإِنَّهُ نصر فِيهِ، وفلق الْبَحْر لَهُ، وغرق فِرْعَوْن وَجُنُوده. الثَّانِي: نوح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام اسْتَوَت سفينته على الجودي فِيهِ. الثَّالِث: يُونُس، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام،
أنجي فِيهِ من بطن الْحُوت. الرَّابِع: فِيهِ تَابَ الله على آدم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، قَالَه عِكْرِمَة. الْخَامِس: يُوسُف عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، فَإِنَّهُ أخرج من الْجب فِيهِ. السَّادِس: عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، فَإِنَّهُ ولد فِيهِ، وَفِيه رفع. السَّابِع: دَاوُد، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، فِيهِ تَابَ الله عَلَيْهِ. الثَّامِن: إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، ولد فِيهِ. التَّاسِع: يَعْقُوب، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، فِيهِ رد بَصَره. الْعَاشِر: نَبينَا مُحَمَّد، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فِيهِ غفر لَهُ مَا تقدم من ذَنبه وَمَا تَأَخّر.
.........
(11/125)
قَوْله: (غفر لَهُ مَا تقدم من ذَنبه) ، ظَاهره يتَنَاوَل كل ذَنْب من الْكَبَائِر والصغائر، وَبِه قطع ابْن الْمُنْذر،وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: الْمَعْرُوف أَنه يخْتَص بالصغائر، وَبِه قطع إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ. وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: هُوَ مَذْهَب أهل السّنة، وَفِي رِوَايَة النَّسَائِيّ،من رِوَايَة قُتَيْبَة عَن سُفْيَان: (وَمَا تَأَخّر) ، وَكَذَا زَادهَا حَامِد بن يحيى عِنْد قَاسم بن أصبغ، وَالْحُسَيْن بن الْحسن الْمروزِي فِي كتاب الصّيام لَهُ، وَهِشَام ابْن عمار فِي الْجُزْء الثَّانِي عشر من (فَوَائده) ويوسف بن يَعْقُوب النجاحي فِي (فَوَائده) : كلهم عَن ابْن عُيَيْنَة، ووردت هَذِه الزِّيَادَة أَيْضا من طَرِيق أبي سَلمَة من وَجه آخر أخرجه أَحْمد من طَرِيق حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة عَن مُحَمَّد بن عَمْرو عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة،وَقد وَردت هَذِه الزِّيَادَة أَعني لفظ:: (وَمَا تَأَخّر) فِي عدَّة أَحَادِيث فَإِن قلت: الْمَغْفِرَة تستدعي سبق شَيْء من ذَنْب، والمتأخر من الذُّنُوب لم يَأْتِ فَكيف يغْفر؟قلت: هَذَا كِنَايَة عَن حفظ الله إيَّاهُم من الْكَبَائِر، فَلَا يَقع مِنْهُم كَبِيرَة بعد ذَلِك،وَقيل: مَعْنَاهُ أَن ذنوبهم تقع مغفورة.
...........
(11/131)
وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر الرَّازِيّ: هِيَ غير مَخْصُوصَة بِشَهْر من الشُّهُور، وَبِه قَالَ الحنفيون، وَفِي (قاضيخان) : الْمَشْهُور عَن أبي حنيفَة أَنَّهَا تَدور فِي السّنة كلهَا، وَقد تكون فِي رَمَضَان، وَقد تكون فِي غَيره، وَصَحَّ ذَلِك عَن ابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عَبَّاس وَعِكْرِمَة وَغَيرهم، وَقد زيف الْمُهلب هَذَا القَوْل. وَقَالَ: لَعَلَّ صَاحبه بناه على دوران الزَّمَان لنُقْصَان الْأَهِلّة، وَهُوَ فَاسد، لِأَن ذَلِك لم يعْتَبر فِي صِيَام رَمَضَان، فَلَا يعْتَبر فِي غَيره حَتَّى تنْتَقل لَيْلَة الْقدر عَن رَمَضَان انْتهى. قلت: تزييفه هَذَا القَوْل فَاسد، لِأَن قَصده تزييف قَول الْحَنَفِيَّة، وَلَا يدْرِي أَنه فِي نفس الْأَمر تزييف
قَول ابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عَبَّاس، وَهَذَا جرْأَة مِنْهُ، وَمَعَ هَذَا ماخذ ابْن مَسْعُود كَمَا ثَبت فِي (صَحِيح مُسلم) عَن أبي بن كَعْب أَنه أَرَادَ أَن لَا يتكل النَّاس،وَقَالَ الإِمَام نجم الدّين أَبُو حَفْص عمر النَّسَفِيّ فِي منظومته:
(وَلَيْلَة الْقدر بِكُل الشَّهْر ... دَائِرَة وعيناها فأدر)
.......
(11/140)
وَقَالَ أَبُو البركات بن تَيْمِية الْحَنْبَلِيّ: وَقَالَت الْأَئِمَّة الْأَرْبَعَة وأتباعهم: الصَّوْم من شَرط الِاعْتِكَاف الْوَاجِب، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب عَليّ وَابْن عمر وَابْن عَبَّاس وَعَائِشَة وَالشعْبِيّ وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَمُجاهد وَالقَاسِم بن مُحَمَّد وَنَافِع وَابْن الْمسيب وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالزهْرِيّ وَالثَّوْري وَالْحسن بن حَيّ. وَقَالَ عبد الله بن مَسْعُود وطاووس وَعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَدَاوُد وَإِسْحَاق وَأحمد،فِي رِوَايَة: إِن الصَّوْم لَيْسَ بِشَرْط فِي الْوَاجِب وَالنَّفْل، وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد، وَمَا ذكره أَبُو البركات قَول قديم للشَّافِعِيّ،وَاحْتَجُّوا بِمَا رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه قَالَ: لَيْسَ على الْمُعْتَكف صَوْم إلاَّ أَن يَجعله على نَفسه، وَرَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ،قَالَ: وَرَفعه أَبُو بكر مُحَمَّد بن إِسْحَاق السُّوسِي وَغَيره. لَا يرفعهُ، وَهُوَ شيخ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ، لكنه خَالف الْجَمَاعَة فِي رَفعه مَعَ أَن النَّافِي لَا يحْتَاج إِلَى دَلِيل،
..........
(11/141)وَفِي (الذَّخِيرَة) : أَن الصَّوْم كَانَ فِي أول الْإِسْلَام بِاللَّيْلِ، وَلَعَلَّ ذَلِك كَانَ قبل نسخه. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: قد تقرر أَن النّذر الْجَارِي فِي الْكفْر لَا ينْعَقد على الصَّحِيح، فَلم يكن ذَلِك شَيْئا وَاجِبا عَلَيْهِ،وَقَالَ الْمُهلب: كل مَا كَانَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة من الْأَيْمَان وَالطَّلَاق وَجَمِيع الْعُقُود يَهْدِمهَا الْإِسْلَام وَيسْقط حرمتهَا، فَيكون الْأَمر بذلك أَمر اسْتِحْبَاب كَيْلا يكون خلفا فِي الْوَعْد. وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: مَحْمُول عِنْد الْفُقَهَاء على الحض وَالنَّدْب لِأَن الْإِسْلَام يجبُّ مَا قبله............(11/152)وَزعم ابْن خالويه فِي كتاب (لَيْسَ) : أَن الشَّيْطَان لَيْسَ لَهُ تسلط على النَّاس،وعَلى أَن يَأْتِي العَبْد من فَوْقه قَالَ الله تَعَالَى: {ثمَّ لآتينهم من بَين أَيْديهم وَمن خَلفهم وَعَن أَيْمَانهم وَعَن شمائلهم} (الْأَعْرَاف: 71) . وَلم يقل من فَوْقهم، لِأَن رَحْمَة الله تَعَالَى تنزل من فَوق.
.........

انتهى كتاب الصوم و
يليه كتاب البيوع*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات " 

تلخيص المجلد الحادي عشر من " عمدة القاري " 

ويليه المجلد الثاني عشر " من كتاب البيوع " باب الثمار " 
الموافق : 2/ ربيع الأول / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 19/10/2020 ميلادي 

*.....**كتاب البيوع "**(11/161)** {**لَا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالكُم بَيْنكُم بِالْبَاطِلِ**} (**الْجُمُعَة: 01، 11**) .* *أَي**:* *بِغَيْر حق، وَقَامَ الْإِجْمَاع على أَن التَّصَرُّف فِي المَال بالحرام بَاطِل حرَام، سَوَاء كَانَ أكلا أَو بيعا أَو هبة، وَغير ذَلِك،**وَالْبَاطِل اسْم جَامع لكل مَا لَا يحل فِي الشَّرْع**:* *كالربا وَالْغَصْب وَالسَّرِقَة والخيانة، وكل محرم ورد الشَّرْع بِهِ**.**........**(11/161)**نهى الْعلمَاء والحكماء عَن أَن يكون الرجل لَا حِرْفَة لَهُ وَلَا صناعَة، خشيَة أَن يحْتَاج إِلَى النَّاس فيذل لَهُم. وَقد رُوِيَ عَن لُقْمَان، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام،**أَنه قَالَ لِابْنِهِ**:* *يَا بني خُذ من الدُّنْيَا بلاغك، وَأنْفق من كسبك لآخرتك، وَلَا ترفض الدُّنْيَا كل الرَّفْض فَتكون عيالاً، وعَلى أَعْنَاق الرِّجَال كلالاً**.**.........**(11/162)**وَقَالَ الْخَلِيل**:* *كل صَاد تَجِيء قبل الْفَاء، وكل سين تَجِيء بعد الْقَاف،**فللعرب فِيهِ لُغَتَانِ**:* *سين وصاد، وَلَا يبالون اتَّصَلت أَو انفصلت بعد أَن تَكُونَا فِي كلمة إلاَّ أَن الصَّاد فِي بعض أحسن وَالسِّين فِي بعض أحسن**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *وَكَانُوا إِذا تبايعوا تصافقوا بالأكف إِمَارَة لانتزاع البيع، وَذَلِكَ أَن الْأَمْلَاك إِنَّمَا تُضَاف إِلَى الْأَيْدِي، والقبوض تبع لَهَا، فَإِذا تصافقت الأكف انْتَقَلت الْأَمْلَاك واستقرت كل يَد مِنْهَا على مَا صَار لكل وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا من ملك صَاحبه، وَكَانَ الْمُهَاجِرُونَ تجارًا وَالْأَنْصَار أَصْحَاب زرع، فيغيبون بهَا عَن حَضْرَة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي أَكثر أَحْوَاله وَلَا يسمعُونَ من حَدِيثه إلاَّ مَا كَانَ يحدث بِهِ فِي أَوْقَات شهودهم،**وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة حَاضر دهره لَا يفوتهُ شَيْء مِنْهَا**:* *إلاَّ مَا شَاءَ الله، ثمَّ لَا يستولي عَلَيْهِ النسْيَان لصدق عنايته بضبطه وَقلة اسْتِعْمَاله بِغَيْرِهِ، وَقد لحقته دَعْوَة رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَقَامَتْ لَهُ الْحجَّة على من أنكر أمره واستغرب شَأْنه**وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**: أهل الصّفة، هم فُقَرَاء الْمُهَاجِرين، وَمن لم يكن لَهُ مِنْهُم منزل يسكنهُ، فَكَانُوا يأوون إِلَى مَوضِع يظلل فِي مَسْجِد الْمَدِينَة يسكنونه، وَكَانَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة رئيسهم.**........**(11/165)**وَفِي** (**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *والوليمة فِي الْعرس مُسْتَحبَّة، وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي،**وَفِي رِوَايَة عَنهُ**:* *وَاجِبَة، وَهُوَ قَول دَاوُد، وَقتهَا بعد الدُّخُول،**وَقيل**:* *عِنْد العقد،**وَعَن ابْن حبيب**:* *استحبابها عِنْد العقد وَعند الدُّخُول، وَأَن لَا ينقص عَن شَاة**.* *قَالَ القَاضِي**:* *الْإِجْمَاع أَنه لَا حد لقدرها المجزىء**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *إِنَّهَا قدر الشَّاة لمن قدر عَلَيْهَا، فَمن لم يقدر فَلَا حرج عَلَيْهِ، فقد أولم رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بالسويق وَالتَّمْر على بعض نِسَائِهِ، وكرهت طَائِفَة الْوَلِيمَة أَكثر من يَوْمَيْنِ، وَعَن مَالك أسبوعا**.**.............**(11/168)**مالك بن أهيب وَيُقَال وهيب بن عبد منَاف بن زهرَة بن كلاب بن مرّة بن**كَعْب بن لؤَي بن غَالب الْقرشِي أَبُو إِسْحَاق الزُّهْرِيّ أحد الْعشْرَة المبشرة بِالْجنَّةِ يلتقي مَعَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فِي كلاب بن مرّة وَيُقَال لَهُ فَارس الْإِسْلَام مَاتَ سنة خمس وَخمسين وَهُوَ الْمَشْهُور فِي قصره بالعقيق وَحمل على رِقَاب النَّاس إِلَى الْمَدِينَة وَدفن بِالبَقِيعِ وَهُوَ آخر الْعشْرَة وَفَاة وَكَانَ عمره حينما مَاتَ بضعا وَسبعين سنة وَقيل ثَلَاثًا وَثَمَانِينَ وَقيل غير ذَلِك وَأمه حمْنَة بنت سُفْيَان بن أبي أُميَّة بن عبد شمس وَقيل بنت أبي سُفْيَان وَقيل بنت أبي أَسد وَعبد بن زَمعَة بن قيس بن عبد شمس بن عبد ود بن نصر وَقَالَ أَبُو نعيم عبد زَمعَة بن الْأسود العامري أَخُو سَوْدَة أم الْمُؤمنِينَ كَانَ شريفا سيدا من سَادَات الصَّحَابَة قَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ كَذَا نسبه أَبُو نعيم فَوَهم إِنَّمَا هُوَ ابْن زَمعَة بن قيس وَزَمعَة بالزاي وَالْمِيم وَالْعين الْمُهْملَة المفتوحات وَقيل بِسُكُون الْمِيم وَالْولد الْمُتَنَازع فِيهِ اسْمه عبد الرَّحْمَن بن زَمعَة بن قيس وَكَانَت أمه من موَالِي الْيمن ولعَبْد الرَّحْمَن هَذَا عقب بِالْمَدِينَةِ وَله ذكر فِي الصَّحَابَة وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ فِي تَجْرِيد الصَّحَابَة عبد الرَّحْمَن بن زَمعَة بن قيس الْقرشِي العامري هُوَ ابْن وليد زَمعَة صَاحب الْقِصَّة وَسَوْدَة بنت زَمعَة بن قيس القرشية العامرية أم الْمُؤمنِينَ يُقَال كنيتها أم الْأسود وَأمّهَا الشموس بنت قيس تزَوجهَا رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - بعد موت خَدِيجَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا وَكَانَت قبله عِنْد السَّكْرَان بن عمر وَأخي سهل بن عمر وروت عَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وروى عَنْهَا عبد الله بن عَبَّاس وَيحيى بن عبد الله بن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن سعد وَيُقَال ابْن أسعد بن زُرَارَة الْأنْصَارِيّ مَاتَت فِي آخر خلَافَة عمر بن الْخطاب رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ** (**..........**(11/168)**وأجمعت جمَاعَة من الْعلمَاء بِأَن الْحرَّة فرَاش بِالْعقدِ عَلَيْهَا مَعَ إِمْكَان الْوَطْء وَإِمْكَان الْحمل فَإِذا كَانَ عقد النِّكَاح يُمكن مَعَه الْوَطْء وَالْحمل فَالْوَلَد لصَاحب الْفراش لَا يَنْتَفِي عَنهُ أبدا بِدَعْوَى غَيره وَلَا بِوَجْه من الْوُجُوه إِلَّا بِاللّعانِ**وَاخْتلف الْفُقَهَاء فِي الْمَرْأَة يطلقهَا زَوجهَا من حِين العقد عَلَيْهَا بِحَضْرَة الْحَاكِم وَالشُّهُود فتأتي بِولد لسِتَّة أشهر فَصَاعِدا من ذَلِك الْوَقْت عقيب العقد فَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ لَا يلْحق بِهِ لِأَنَّهَا لَيست بفراش لَهُ إِذا لم يتَمَكَّن من الْوَطْء فِيهِ الْعِصْمَة وَهُوَ كالصغير أَو الصَّغِيرَة اللَّذين لَا يُمكن مِنْهُمَا الْوَلَد وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه هِيَ فرَاش لَهُ وَيلْحق بِهِ وَلَدهَا وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الْأمة فَقَالَ مَالك إِذا أقرّ بِوَطْئِهَا صَارَت فراشا إِن لم يدع اسْتِبْرَاء الْحق بِهِ وَلَدهَا وَإِن ادّعى اسْتِبْرَاء حلفه وبريء من وَلَدهَا وَقَالَ الْعِرَاقِيُّون  َ لَا تكون الْأمة فراشا بِالْوَطْءِ إِلَّا بِأَن يَدعِي سَيِّدهَا وَلَدهَا وَأما إِن نَفَاهُ فَلَا يلْحق بِهِ سَوَاء أقرّ بِوَطْئِهَا أَو لم يقر وَسَوَاء اسْتَبْرَأَ أَو لم يستبرى**.........**(11/175)**وروى الْحَاكِم من حَدِيث الْحسن عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة يرفعهُ**: (**يَأْتِي على النَّاس زمَان لَا يبْقى فِيهِ أحد إلاَّ أكل الرِّبَا، فَإِن لم يَأْكُلهُ أَصَابَهُ من غباره**) .* *وَقَالَ**:* *إِن صَحَّ سَماع الْحسن عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة فَهَذَا حَدِيث صَحِيح**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *هَذَا يكون لضعف الدّين وَعُمُوم الْفِتَن، وَقد قَالَ،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**بَدَأَ الْإِسْلَام غَرِيبا وَسَيَعُودُ غَرِيبا**) .* *وَرُوِيَ عَنهُ أَنه قَالَ**: (**من بابت أكَّالاً من عمل الْحَلَال بَات وَالله عَنهُ راضٍ، وَأصْبح مغفورا لَهُ. وَطلب الْحَلَال فَرِيضَة على كل مُؤمن**) .* *ذكره ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي** (**كتاب التَّرْغِيب والترهيب**)* *من حَدِيث دَاوُد بن عَليّ بن عبد الله ابْن عَبَّاس عَن أَبِيه عَن جده ابْن عَبَّاس مَرْفُوعا مُخْتَصرا**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *أخبر بِهَذَا تحذيرا، لِأَن فتْنَة المَال شَدِيدَة. وَقد دعِي أَبُو هُرَيْرَة إِلَى طَعَام، فَلَمَّا أكل لم ير نِكَاحا وَلَا ختانا وَلَا مولودا،**قَالَ**:* *مَا هَذَا؟ قيل خفضوا جَارِيَة**.* *فَقَالَ**:* *هَذَا طَعَام مَا كُنَّا نعرفه، ثمَّ قاءه،**قَالَ**:* *يُقَال: أول مَا ينتن من الْإِنْسَان بَطْنه، وروى أبان بن أبي عَيَّاش** (**عَن أنس قَالَ: قلت: يَا رَسُول الله! إجعلني مستجاب الدعْوَة**.* *قَالَ**:* *يَا أنس أطب كسبك تستجاب دعوتك. فَإِن الرجل ليرْفَع إِلَى فِيهِ اللُّقْمَة من حرَام فَلَا تستجاب لَهُ دَعوته أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا**.**........**(11/175)**مَا أخرجه عبد الرَّزَّاق من كَلَام ابْن عمر، أَنه كَانَ فِي السُّوق فأقيمت الصَّلَاة، فأغلقوا حوانيتهم ودخلوا الْمَسْجِد،**فَقَالَ ابْن عمر**:* *فيهم نزلت، فَذكر الْآيَة،**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَرَأَيْت فِي تَفْسِير الْآيَة،**قَالَ**:* *كَانُوا حدادين وخرازين، فَكَانَ أحدهم إِذا رفع المطرقة أَو غرز الأشفى فَسمع الْأَذَان لم يخرج الأشفي من الغررة وَلم يُوقع المطرقة، وَرمى بهَا، وَقَامَ إِلَى الصَّلَاة. وَفِي الْآيَة نعت تجار الْأمة السالفة وَمَا كَانُوا عَلَيْهِ من مُرَاعَاة حُقُوق الله تَعَالَى والمحافظة عَلَيْهَا والتزام ذكر الله فِي حَال**تجاراتهم وصبرهم على أَدَاء الْفَرَائِض وإقامتها، وخوفهم من سوء الْحساب وَالسُّؤَال يَوْم الْقِيَامَة**.............**(11/176)**وَاخْتلفُوا**:* *هَل يسْتَحبّ تَقْدِيم السَّلَام ثمَّ الاسْتِئْذَان، أَو تَقْدِيم الاسْتِئْذَان ثمَّ السَّلَام؟ وَقد صَحَّ حديثان فِي تَقْدِيم السَّلَام،**فَذهب جمَاعَة إِلَى قَوْله**:* *السَّلَام عَلَيْكُم أَدخل،**وَقيل**:* *يقدم الاسْتِئْذَان**.**
...........**(11/176)**قالَ ابْن مَسْعُود**: لَو أَن علم عمر وضع فِي كفة وَوضع علم أَحيَاء أهل الأَرْض فِي كفة لرجح علم عمر عَلَيْهِم. وَفِيه: دلَالَة على أَن طلب الدُّنْيَا يمْنَع من استفادة الْعلم، وَكلما ازْدَادَ الْمَرْء طلبا لَهَا ازْدَادَ جهلا، وَقل علما.**...........**(11/178)**قَول من زعم منع ركُوبه فِي أبان ركُوبه، وَهُوَ قَول يرْوى عَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَلما كتب إِلَى عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ يسْأَله عَن الْبَحْر،**فَقَالَ**:* *خلق عَظِيم يركبه خلق ضَعِيف دود على عود، فَكتب إِلَيْهِ عمر،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *أَن لَا يركبه أحد طول حَيَاته، فَلَمَّا كَانَ بعد عمر لم يزل يركب حَتَّى كَانَ عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز، فَاتبع فِيهِ رَأْي عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَكَانَ منع عمر لشدَّة شفقته على الْمُسلمين، وَأما إِذا كَانَ أبان هيجانه وارتجاجه فالأمة مجمعة على أَنه لَا يجوز ركُوبه، لِأَنَّهُ تعرض للهلاك، وَقد نهى الله عباده عَن ذَلِك**.* *بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**وَلَا تلقوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَة**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 591**) .* *وَقَوله تَعَالَى**: {**وَلَا تقتلُوا أَنفسكُم إِن الله كَانَ بكم رحِيما**} (**النِّسَاء: 92**) .**والْفُلْكُ**:* *السُّفُنُ، الوَاحِدُ والجَمْعُ سَوَاءٌ**
...........**(11/180)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *كرمان إسم لتِلْك الديار الَّتِي قصبتها برد سير وَقد غلب على برد سير حَتَّى كَانَت مقصد القوافل والملوك والعساكر**.* *قلت**:* *برد سير، بِفَتْح الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة وَسُكُون الرَّاء وَفتح الدَّال وَكسر السِّين المهملات وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وَفِي آخِره رَاء**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *كرمان، بِفَتْح الْكَاف. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي الشَّارِح بِكَسْرِهَا،**قَالَ**:* *هُوَ بلدنا وَأهل الْبَلَد أعلم باسم بلدهم من غَيرهم، وهم متفقون على كسرهَا،**وساعد بَعضهم النَّوَوِيّ فَقَالَ**:* *لَعَلَّ الصَّوَاب فِيهَا فِي الأَصْل الْفَتْح ثمَّ كثر اسْتِعْمَالهَا بِالْكَسْرِ تغييرا من الْعَامَّة**.* *قلت**ضبط هَذَا بِالْوَجْهَيْنِ  ، وَلَكِن الَّذِي ذكره الْكرْمَانِي هُوَ الأصوب لِأَنَّهُ ادّعى اتِّفَاق أهل بَلَده على الْكسر، وَمَعَ هَذَا لَيْسَ هَذَا مَحل المناقشة، وَلَا يبْنى على الْكسر وَلَا على الْفَتْح حكم**.**
..............**(11/181)**لْخَامِس**:* *أَن زِيَادَة الْأَجَل تكون بِالْبركَةِ فِيهِ وتوفيق صَاحبه لفعل الْخيرَات وبلوغ الْأَغْرَاض، فنال فِي قصر الْعُمر مَا يَنَالهُ غَيره فِي طويله**.* *وَزعم عِيَاض أَن المُرَاد بذلك**:* *بَقَاء ذكره الْجَمِيل بعد الْمَوْت على الْأَلْسِنَة، فَكَأَنَّهُ لم يمت،**وَذكر الْحَكِيم التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *أَن المُرَاد بذلك قلَّة الْمقَام فِي البرزخ**.**........**(11/185)**الزِّرَاعَة وَالتِّجَارَة والصناعة، وأيها أطيب؟ فِيهِ ثَلَاثَة مَذَاهِب للنَّاس، وأشبهها مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي أَن التِّجَارَة أطيب، وَالْأَشْبَه عِنْدِي أَن الزِّرَاعَة أطيب لِأَنَّهَا أقرب إِلَى التَّوَكُّل**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وَحَدِيث البُخَارِيّ صَرِيح فِي تَرْجِيح الزِّرَاعَة والصنعة لِكَوْنِهِمَا عمل يَده. لَكِن الزِّرَاعَة أفضلهما لعُمُوم النَّفْع بهَا للآدمي وَغَيره. وَعُمُوم الْحَاجة إِلَيْهَا**.......**(11/189)**وَقد اخْتلفُوا فِي حد الْمُوسر،**فَقيل**:* *من عِنْده مُؤْنَته وَمؤنَة من تلْزمهُ نَفَقَته**.* *وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ وَابْن الْمُبَارك وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق**:* *من عِنْده خَمْسُونَ درهما أَو قيمتهَا من الذَّهَب، فَهُوَ مُوسر**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *قد يكون الشَّخْص بالدرهم غَنِيا يكسبه، وَقد يكون فَقِيرا بِالْألف مَعَ ضعفه فِي نَفسه وَكَثْرَة عِيَاله**.* *وَقيل**:* *الْمُوسر من يملك نِصَاب الزَّكَاة،**وَقيل**:* *من لَا يحل لَهُ الزَّكَاة**.* *وَقيل**:* *من يجد فَاضلا عَن ثَوْبه ومسكنه وخادمه وَدينه وقوت من يمونه، وَعند أَصْحَابنَا، على مَا ذكره صَاحب** (**الْمَبْسُوط**)* *و** (**الْمُحِيط**) :* *الْغَنِيّ على ثَلَاث مَرَاتِب: الْمرتبَة الأولى: الْغَنِيّ الَّذِي يتَعَلَّق بِهِ وجوب الزَّكَاة**.* *الْمرتبَة الثَّانِيَة**:* *الْغَنِيّ الَّذِي يتَعَلَّق بِهِ وجوب صَدَقَة الْفطر وَالْأُضْحِيَّة وحرمان الزَّكَاة، وَهُوَ أَن يملك مَا يفضل عَن حَوَائِجه الْأَصْلِيَّة مَا يبلغ قيمَة مِائَتي دِرْهَم، مثل دور لَا يسكنهَا وحوانيت يؤجرها وَنَحْو ذَلِك**.* *والمرتبة الثَّالِثَة**:* *فِي الْغنى غنى حُرْمَة السُّؤَال،**قيل**:* *مَا قِيمَته خَمْسُونَ درهما**.* *وَقَالَ عَامَّة الْعلمَاء**:* *إِن من ملك قوت يَوْمه وَمَا يستر بِهِ عَوْرَته يحرم عَلَيْهِ السُّؤَال، وَكَذَا الْفَقِير الْقوي المكتسب يحرم عَلَيْهِ السُّؤَال**.**........**(11/200)**وَعَن الثَّعْلَبِيّ**:* *كتبوه فِي الْمُصحف بِالْوَاو، وَأَجَازَ الْكُوفِيُّونَ كتبه بِالْيَاءِ بِسَبَب كسرة أَوله، وغلطهم البصريون فِي ذَلِك،**وَقَالَ الْفراء**:* *إِنَّمَا كتبوه بِالْوَاو لِأَن أهل الْحجاز تعلمُوا الْخط من أهل الْحيرَة ولغتهم الربو بمضموم، وَصُورَة الْخط على لغتهم،**وَزعم أَبُو الْحسن طَاهِر ابْن غليون أَن أَبَا السماك قَرَأَ**:* *الربو، بِفَتْح الرَّاء وَضم الْبَاء وَيجْعَل مَعهَا واوا**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن قُتَيْبَة**:* *قَرَأَهُ أَبُو السماك وَأَبُو السوار بِكَسْر الرَّاء وَضم الْبَاء وواو سَاكِنة وَقِرَاءَة الْحسن بِالْمدِّ والهمزة وَقِرَاءَة حَمْزَة وَالْكسَائِيّ بالإمالة وَقِرَاءَة البَاقِينَ بالتفخيم وَفِي** (**شرح الْمُهَذّب**)* *انت بِالْخِيَارِ وَفِي كتبه بِالْألف وَالْوَاو وَالْيَاء والرماء بِالْمدِّ وَالْمِيم**بِالضَّمِّ، والربية بِالضَّمِّ وَالتَّخْفِيف لُغَة فِيهِ،**وَهُوَ فِي الشَّرْع**:* *الزِّيَادَة على أصل المَال من غير عقد تبَايع،**قَالَه ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا: الرِّبَا فضل مَال بِلَا عوض فِي مُعَاوضَة مَال بِمَال كَمَا إِذا بَاعَ عشرَة دَرَاهِم بِأحد عشر درهما، فَإِن الدِّرْهَم، فِيهِ فضل، وَلَيْسَ فِي مُقَابِله شَيْء، وَهُوَ عين الرِّبَا،**.........**(11/203)**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم فِي** (**الْمحلى**) :* *وَلَا يحل بيع كلب أصلا لَا كلب صيد وَلَا كلب مَاشِيَة وَلَا غَيرهمَا. فَإِن اضْطر إِلَيْهِ وَلم يجد من يُعْطِيهِ إِيَّاه فَلهُ ابتياعه، وَهُوَ حَلَال للْمُشْتَرِي حرَام للْبَائِع، ينتزع مِنْهُ الثّمن مَتى قدر عَلَيْهِ كالرشوة فِي دفع الظُّلم. وَفِدَاء الْأَسير ومصانعة الظَّالِم**.* *ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي وَمَالك وَأحمد وَأبي سُلَيْمَان وَأبي ثَوْر وَغَيرهم انْتهى**.**وَقَالَ عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَابْن كنَانَة وَسَحْنُون من الْمَالِكِيَّة**:* *الْكلاب الَّتِي ينْتَفع بهَا يجوز بيعهَا وتباح أثمانها**.* *وَعَن أبي حنيفَة**:* *أَن الْكَلْب الْعَقُور لَا يجوز بَيْعه وَلَا يُبَاح ثمنه، وَفِي** (**الْبَدَائِع**) :* *وَأما بيع ذِي نَاب من السبَاع سوى الْخِنْزِير: كَالْكَلْبِ والفهد والأسد والنمر وَالذِّئْب والدب والهر وَنَحْوهَا، جَائِز عِنْد أَصْحَابنَا**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *لَا يجوز بيع الْكَلْب**.* *ثمَّ عندنَا**:* *لَا فرق بَين الْمعلم وَغَيره،**وَفِي رِوَايَة الْأصيلِيّ**:* *فَيجوز بَيْعه كَيفَ مَا كَانَ وَعَن أبي يُوسُف أَنه: لَا يجوز بيع الْكَلْب الْعَقُور. وَأجَاب الطَّحَاوِيّ عَن النَّهْي الَّذِي فِي**...........**(11/210)**وَذكر ابْن الْكَلْبِيّ عَن جمَاعَة فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة أَنهم كَانُوا زنادقة، مِنْهُم الْعَاصِ بن وَائِل وَعقبَة بن أبي معيط والوليد بن الْمُغيرَة وَأبي بن خلف**.**.......**
(11/210)**ن الْحداد لَا يضرّهُ مهنة صناعته إِذا كَانَ عدلا**.* *قَالَ أَبُو الْعَتَاهِيَة**:**(**أَلا إِنَّمَا التَّقْوَى هُوَ الْعِزّ وَالْكَرم ... وحبك للدنيا هُوَ الذل والعدم**)**(**وَلَيْسَ على حر تَقِيّ نقيصة ... إِذا أسس التَّقْوَى وَإِن حاك أَو حجم**)**
...........**
(11/211)**وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة فِي** (**كتاب النَّبَات**) :* *الدُّبَّاء من اليقطين ينقرش وَلَا ينْهض، كجنس الْبِطِّيخ والقثاء،**وَقد روى عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *كل ورقة اتسعت ورقت فَهِيَ يَقْطِين**.......**(11/212)**وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *وَلَيْسَ الهائم وَاحِد الهيم، فَانْظُر لم أَدخل البُخَارِيّ هَذَا فِي تبويبه؟**وَأجِيب**:* *عَن هَذَا: بِأَن البُخَارِيّ لما رأى أَن الهيم من الْإِبِل كَالَّذي قَالَه النَّضر بن شُمَيْل، شبهها بِالرجلِ الهائم من الْعِشْق،**فَقَالَ**:* *الهائم الْمُخَالف للقصد فِي كل شَيْء، فَكَذَلِك الْإِبِل الهيم تخَالف الْقَصْد فِي قِيَامهَا وقعودها ودورها مَعَ الشَّمْس كالحرباء**.**........**(11/220)**فِي** (**صَحِيح مُسلم**) :* *عَن أبي سعيد،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**الْمسك أطيب الطّيب**) .* *وَفِي كتاب** (**الْأَشْرَاف**) :* *روينَا عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِسَنَد جيد أَنه كَانَ لَهُ مسك يتطيب بِهِ، وعَلى هَذَا جلّ الْعلمَاء من الصَّحَابَة وَغَيرهم، وَهُوَ قَول عَليّ بن أبي طَالب وَابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن عمر وَأنس وسلمان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وَجَابِر بن زيد وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَمَالك وَاللَّيْث وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق. وَخَالف فِي ذَلِك آخَرُونَ، فَذكر ابْن أبي شيبَة، قَالَ عمر،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *لَا تحنطوني بِهِ، وَكَرِهَهُ. وَكَذَا عمر ابْن عبد الْعَزِيز وَعَطَاء وَالْحسن وَمُجاهد وَالضَّحَّاك،**وَقَالَ أَكْثَرهم**:* *لَا يصلح للحي وَلَا للْمَيت، لِأَنَّهُ ميتَة، وَهُوَ عِنْدهم بِمَنْزِلَة مَا أبين من الْحَيَوَان**.* *قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *لَا يَصح ذَلِك إلاَّ عَن عَطاء**.* *قلت**:* *روى ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن عَطاء من طَرِيق جَيِّدَة أَنه سُئِلَ: أطيب الْمَيِّت بالمسك؟**قَالَ**:* *نعم، أوليس الَّذِي تخمرون بِهِ الْمسك؟ فَهُوَ خلاف مَا قَالَه ابْن الْمُنْذر عَنهُ،**وَقَوْلهمْ**:* *إِنَّه بِمَنْزِلَة مَا أبين من الْحَيَوَان، قِيَاس غير صَحِيح، لِأَن مَا قطع من الْحَيّ يجْرِي فِيهِ الدَّم، وَهَذَا لَيْسَ سَبِيل نافجة الْمسك لِأَنَّهَا تسْقط عِنْد الاحتكاك كسقوط الشعرة**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو الْفضل عِيَاض**:* *وَقع الْإِجْمَاع على طَهَارَته وَجَوَاز اسْتِعْمَاله**.* *وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا**:* *الْمسك حَلَال بِالْإِجْمَاع بِحل اسْتِعْمَاله للرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء،**وَيُقَال**:* *انقرض الْخلاف الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهِ، وَاسْتقر الْإِجْمَاع على طَهَارَته، وَجَوَاز بَيْعه**.* *وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *أصل الْمسك التَّحْرِيم لِأَنَّهُ دم، فَلَمَّا تغير عَن الْحَالة الْمَكْرُوهَة من الدَّم، وَهِي الزهم، وفاح الرَّائِحَة، صَار حَلَالا بِطيب الرَّائِحَة، وانتقلت حَاله كَالْخمرِ تتخل فَتحل بعد أَن كَانَت حَرَامًا بانتقال الْحَال. وَفِي** (**شرح الْمُهَذّب**) :* *نقل أَصْحَابنَا عَن الشِّيعَة فِيهِ مذهبا بَاطِلا،**وَهُوَ مُسْتَثْنى من الْقَاعِدَة الْمَعْرُوفَة**:* *أَن مَا أبين من حَيّ فَهُوَ ميت أَو يُقَال: هُوَ فِي معنى الْجَنِين وَالْبيض وَاللَّبن، وَذكر المَسْعُودِيّ فِي** (**مروج الذَّهَب**) :* *أَنه تدفع مواد الدَّم إِلَى سرة الغزال، فَإِذا استحكم لون الدَّم فِيهَا ونضح آذاه ذَلِك وحكه. فَيفزع حِينَئِذٍ إِلَى أحد الصخور والأحجار الحارة من حر الشَّمْس، فيجت بهَا ملتذا بذلك، فينفجر حِينَئِذٍ وتسيل على تِلْكَ الْأَحْجَار كانفجار الْجراح والدمل، ويجد بِخُرُوجِهِ لَذَّة، فَإِذا فرغ مَا فِي نافجته اندمل حِينَئِذٍ ثمَّ اندفعت إِلَيْهِ مواد من الدَّم تَجْتَمِع ثَانِيَة، فَيخرج رجال نبت يقصدون تِلْكَ الْحِجَارَة وَالْجِبَال فيجدونه قد جف بعد إحكام الْموَاد ونضج الطبيعة وجففته الشَّمْس وَأثر فِيهِ الْهوى، فيودعونه فِي نوافج مَعَهم قد أخذوها من غزلان اصطادوها، معدة مَعَهم، ولغزاله نابان صغيران محدودا الْأَعْلَى، مِنْهَا مدلًى على أَسْنَانه السُّفْلى، ويداه قصيرتان وَرجلَاهُ طويلتان، وَرُبمَا رَمَوْهَا بِالسِّهَامِ فيصرعونها ويقطعون عَنْهَا نوافجها وَالدَّم فِي سررها خام لم ينضج، وطري لم يدْرك، فَيكون لرائحته سهولة، فَيبقى زَمَانا حَتَّى تَزُول عَنهُ تِلْكَ الروائح السهلة الكريهة،**.......**(11/222)**أَن أَبَا طيبَة حجم رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فيطلق عَلَيْهِ أَنه حجام**. وَأَبُو طيبَة، بِفَتْح الطَّاء الْمُهْملَة وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وَفتح الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة،**قيل**:* *إسمه دِينَار**.* *وَقيل**:* *نَافِع،**وَقيل**:* *ميسرَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْحذاء**:* *عَاشَ مائَة وَثَلَاثًا وَأَرْبَعين سنة. وَهُوَ مولى محيصة،**بِضَم الْمِيم وَفتح الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وبالصاد الْمُهْملَة**:* *ابْن مَسْعُود الْأنْصَارِيّ، وَأَهله هم بَنو بياضة**.**..........**(11/223)**جعل البُخَارِيّ هَذِه التَّرْجَمَة فيمَ يكره لبسه للرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء، وَقد قَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي قصَّة عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، شفقها خمرًا بَين الفواطم، وَكَانَ على زَيْنَب بنت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حلَّة سيراء،**فَإِنَّمَا الْمَعْنى**:* *من لَا خلاق لَهُ من الرِّجَال، فَأَما النِّسَاء فَلَا. فَإِن أَرَادَ شِرَاء مَا فِيهِ تصاوير فَحَدِيث عمر لَا يدْخل فِي هَذِه التَّرْجَمَة. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *بل يدْخل،**لِأَن التَّرْجَمَة لَهَا جزآن**:* *أَحدهمَا: قَوْله للرِّجَال،**وَالْآخر**:* *قَوْله للنِّسَاء، فَحَدِيث عمر يدْخل فِي الْجُزْء الأول، وَحَدِيث عَائِشَة يدْخل فِي الْجُزْء الثَّانِي إِن كَانَ اللّبْس على مَعْنَاهُ الْأَصْلِيّ**.* *وَإِن جَعَلْنَاهُ بِمَعْنى**:* *الِاسْتِعْمَال، كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ، يدْخل فِي الجزأين جَمِيعًا. فَافْهَم. فَإِنَّهُ مَوضِع تعسف فِيهِ الشُّرَّاح، وَهَذَا الَّذِي ذكرته فتح لي من الْأَنْوَار الإل هية والفيوض الربانية**..........**(11/224)**فِي** (**الصِّحَاح**) :* *النمرقة وسَادَة صَغِيرَة، وَرُبمَا سموا الطنفسة الَّتِي تَحت الرحل نمرقة**.**وَقَالَ عِيَاض وَغَيره**:* *هِيَ وسَادَة،**.........**(11/224)**أَن الْمَلَائِكَة لَا تدخل بَيْتا فِيهِ صُورَة، وَقد مر عَن قريب أَن المُرَاد من الْمَلَائِكَة غير الْحفظَة**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *أما الْمَلَائِكَة الَّذين لَا يدْخلُونَ بَيْتا فِيهِ كلب أَو صُورَة فهم مَلَائِكَة يطوفون بِالرَّحْمَةِ وَالِاسْتِغْفَا  ر**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *إِنَّمَا لَا تدخل الْمَلَائِكَة بَيْتا فِيهِ كلب أَو صُورَة مِمَّا يحرم اقتناؤه من الْكلاب والصور، فَأَما مَا لَيْسَ بِحرَام من كلب الصَّيْد وَالزَّرْع والماشية وَالصُّورَة الَّتِي تمتهن فِي الْبسَاط والوسادة وَغَيرهمَا فَلَا يمْنَع دُخُول الْمَلَائِكَة بِسَبَبِهِ، وَأَشَارَ القَاضِي إِلَى نَحْو مَا قَالَ الْخطابِيّ، وَالْأَظْهَر أَنه عَام فِي كل كلب وكل صُورَة، وَأَنَّهُمْ يمْنَعُونَ من الْجَمِيع لإِطْلَاق الْأَحَادِيث. قَالَه النَّوَوِيّ**.* *وَقَالَ أَيْضا**:* *وَلِأَن الْجَرّ وَالَّذِي كَانَت فِي بَيت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تَحت**السرير كَانَ لَهُ فِيهِ عذر ظَاهر، فَإِنَّهُ لم يعلم بِهِ، وَمَعَ هَذَا امْتنع جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، من دُخُول الْبَيْت، وَعلل بالجرو، فَلَو كَانَ الْعذر فِي وجود الصُّورَة وَالْكَلب لَا يمنعهُم، لم يمْتَنع جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام. انْتهى**........**(11/230)**قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَكَانَت السّنة تدل على أَن ذَلِك كَانَ فِي أول الْأَمر، فَأَما فِي الزَّمن الَّذِي فعل ابْن عمر ذَلِك، فَكَانَ التَّفَرُّق بالأبدان متروكا، فَلذَلِك فعله ابْن عمر، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ شَدِيد الإتباع، وَاعْترض بَعضهم على هَذَا بقوله،**وَقد وَقع فِي رِوَايَة أَيُّوب بن سُوَيْد**:* *كُنَّا إِذا تبايعنا كَانَ كل وَاحِد منا بِالْخِيَارِ مَا لم يتفرق الْمُتَبَايعَان  ِ، فتبايعت أَنا وَعُثْمَان، فساق الْقِصَّة،**قَالَ**:* *وفيهَا إِشْعَار باستمرار ذَلِك. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *القَوْل فِيهِ مثل مَا قَالَ ابْن بطال فِي حَدِيث الْبَاب،**وَقَوله**:* *وفيهَا إِشْعَار باستمرار ذَلِك، غير مسلَّم، لِأَن هَذِه دَعْوَى بِلَا برهَان**.* *على أَنا نقُول**:* *ذكر ابْن رشد فِي** (**الْمُقدمَات**)* *لَهُ: أَن عُثْمَان قَالَ لِابْنِ عمر: لَيست السّنة بافتراق الْأَبدَان، قد انتسخ ذَلِك،**وَقد اعْترض عَلَيْهِ بَعضهم بقوله**:* *هَذِه الزِّيَادَة لم أر لَهَا إِسْنَادًا**.* *قلت**:* *لَا يلْزم من عدم رُؤْيَته إِسْنَاده عدم رُؤْيَة قَائِله أَو غَيره، فَهَذَا لَا يشفي العليل وَلَا يرْوى الغليل**.* *قَ**.....**(11/233)**وَقَالَ البغداديون من أَصْحَابه**:* *للمغبون الْخِيَار بِشَرْط أَن يبلغ الْغبن ثلث**الْقيمَة وَإِن كَانَ دونه فَلَا، هَكَذَا حَده أَبُو بكر وَابْن أبي مُوسَى من الْحَنَابِلَة،**وَقيل**:* *السُّدس،**وَعَن دَاوُد**:* *العقد بَاطِل،**وَعَن مَالك**:* *إِن كَانَا عارفين بِتِلْكَ السّلْعَة وسعرها وَقت البيع لم يفْسخ البيع، كثيرا كَانَ الْغبن أَو قَلِيلا، فَإِن كَانَ أَحدهمَا غير عَارِف بذلك فسخ البيع ألاَّ أَن يُرِيد أَن يمضيه، وَلم يحد مَالك حدا، وَأثبت هَؤُلَاءِ خِيَار الْغبن بِالْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُور**.........**(11/236)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أَرَادَ بِذكر الْأَسْوَاق إِبَاحَة المتاجر وَدخُول الْأَسْوَاق للأشراف والفضلاء**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى أَحْمد وَالْبَزَّار وَالْحَاكِم،**وَصَححهُ من حَدِيث جُبَير بن مطعم**: (**أَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**قَالَ**:* *أحب الْبِقَاع إِلَى الله تَعَالَى الْمَسَاجِد، وَأبْغض الْبِقَاع إِلَى الله تَعَالَى الْأَسْوَاق**) .* *وَأخرجه ابْن حبَان وَالْحَاكِم أَيْضا من حَدِيث ابْن عمر، نَحوه**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا لم يثبت على شَرطه من أَنَّهَا شَرّ الْبِقَاع، فَكَأَنَّهُ أَشَارَ بِهَذِهِ التَّرْجَمَة إِلَى هَذَا، وَلَكِن لَا يعلم إلاَّ من الْخَارِج**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَهَذَا أخرج على الْغَالِب، وَالْأَقْرَب سوق يذكر الله فِيهَا أَكثر من كثير من الْمَسَاجِد**.**.........**(11/238)**وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *وَكَانَ فِي زمن أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم جمَاعَة قد كَانُوا متسمين بِمُحَمد مكتنين بِأبي الْقَاسِم،**مِنْهُم**:* *مُحَمَّد بن طَلْحَة، وَمُحَمّد بن الْأَشْعَث،**وَمُحَمّد بن أبي حُذَيْفَة قلت**:* *مُحَمَّد بن طَلْحَة هُوَ مُحَمَّد بن طَلْحَة بن عبد الله، وَذكره ابْن الْأَثِير فِي الصَّحَابَة،**وَقَالَ**:* *حمله أَبوهُ إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَمسح رَأسه وَسَماهُ مُحَمَّدًا، وَكَانَ يكنى أَبَا الْقَاسِم، وَكَانَ مُحَمَّد هَذَا يلقب بالسجاد لِكَثْرَة صلَاته وَشدَّة اجْتِهَاده فِي الْعِبَادَة، قتل يَوْم الْجمل مَعَ أَبِيه سنة سِتّ وَثَلَاثِينَ، وَكَانَ هَوَاهُ مَعَ عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، إلاَّ أَنه أطَاع أَبَاهُ،**فَلَمَّا رَآهُ عَليّ قَالَ**:* *هَذَا السَّجَّاد قَتله بر أَبِيه**.* *وَمُحَمّد بن الْأَشْعَث بن قيس الْكِنْدِيّ قيل**:* *إِنَّه ولد على عهد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَقَالَ أَبُو نعيم**:* *لَا تصح لَهُ صُحْبَة، وروى عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا. وَمُحَمّد بن أبي حُذَيْفَة بن عتبَة ابْن ربيعَة بن عبد شمس بن عبد منَاف الْقرشِي العبشمي، كنيته أَبُو الْقَاسِم، ولد بِأَرْض الْحَبَشَة على عهد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَهُوَ ابْن خَال مُعَاوِيَة بن أبي سُفْيَان، وَلما قتل أَبوهُ أَبُو حُذَيْفَة أَخذه عُثْمَان بن عَفَّان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وكفله إِلَى أَن كبر، ثمَّ سَار إِلَى مصر فَصَارَ من أَشد النَّاس على عُثْمَان،**وَقَالَ أَبُو نعيم**:* *هُوَ أحد من دخل على عُثْمَان حِين حوصر فَقتل، وَلما استولى مُعَاوِيَة على مصر أَخذه وحبسه فهرب من السجْن، فظفر بِهِ رشد بن مولى مُعَاوِيَة فَقتله**.* *قلت**:* *وَمن جملَة من تسمى بِمُحَمد وتكنى بِأبي الْقَاسِم من أَبنَاء وُجُوه الصَّحَابَة: مُحَمَّد بن جَعْفَر بن أبي طَالب، وَمُحَمّد بن سعيد بن أبي وَقاص، وَمُحَمّد بن حَاطِب، وَمُحَمّد بن الْمُنْتَشِر ذكرهم الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**سنَنه**)**........**(11/240)**قَالَ الْأَصْمَعِي**:* *الكلع العيس الَّذِي لَا يتَّجه لنظر وَلَا لغيره، مَأْخُوذ من الملاكيع، وَهُوَ الَّذِي يخرج مَعَ السلا من الْبَطن**.* *وَقَالَ الْأَزْهَرِي**:* *القَوْل قَول الْأَصْمَعِي،**أَلا ترى أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ لِلْحسنِ وَهُوَ صَغِير**:* *أَيْن لكع؟ أَرَادَ أَنه لصغره لَا يتَّجه لمنطق وَلَا مَا يصلحه، وَلم يرد أَنه لئيم وَلَا عبد، وَعلم مِنْهُ أَن اللَّئِيم يُسمى لكعا أَيْضا، وَكَذَلِكَ العَبْد يُسمى بِهِ. وَفِي** (**التَّلْوِيح**)* *الْأَشْبَه والأجود أَن يحمل الحَدِيث على مَا قَالَه بِلَال بن جرير الخطفي، وَسُئِلَ عَن اللكع؟**فَقَالَ**:* *فِي لغتنا هُوَ الصَّغِير**.* *قَالَ الْهَرَوِيّ**:* *وَإِلَى هَذَا ذهب الْحسن،**إِذا قَالَ الْإِنْسَان**:* *لَا يكع،**يُرِيد**:* *يَا صَغِير وَيُقَال للْمَرْأَة: لكيعة ولكعاء ولكاع وملكعانة، ذكره فِي** (**الموعب**) .* *وَقَالَ سِيبَوَيْهٍ**:* *لَا يُقَال ملكعانة إلاَّ فِي النداء، وَعَن ابْن يزِيد، اللكع الغلو، وَالْأُنْثَى لكعة. وَفِي** (**الْمُحكم**) :* *اللكع الْمهْر. وَفِي** (**الْجَامِع**) :* *أصل اللكع من اللكع وَلَكِن قلب**.* *.........**(11/241)**وَأما معانقة الرجل للرجل فاستحبها سُفْيَان وكرهها مَالك،**قَالَ**:* *هِيَ بِدعَة، وتناظر مَالك وسُفْيَان فِي ذَلِك فاحتج سُفْيَان بِأَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فعل ذَلِك بِجَعْفَر،**قَالَ مَالك**:* *هُوَ خَاص لَهُ،**فَقَالَ**:* *مَا يَخُصُّهُ بِغَيْر ذَلِك؟ فَسكت مَالك. وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**الْهِدَايَة**) :* *الْخلاف فِي المعانقة فِي إِزَار وَاحِد، وَأما إِذا كَانَ على المعانق قَمِيص أَو جُبَّة لَا بَأْس بِاتِّفَاق أَصْحَابنَا، وَهُوَ الصَّحِيح**.* *وَفِيه**:* *جَوَاز التَّقْبِيل، قَالَ الْفَقِيه أَبُو اللَّيْث فِي** (**شرح الْجَامِع الصَّغِير**)* *الْقبْلَة على خَمْسَة أوجه: قبْلَة تَحِيَّة، وقبلة شَفَقَة، وقبلة رَحْمَة. وقبلة شَهْوَة، وقبلة مَوَدَّة. فَأَما قبْلَة التَّحِيَّة فكالمؤمنَيْن يقبل بعضهما بَعْضًا على الْيَد، وقبلة الشَّفَقَة قبْلَة الْوَلَد لوالده أَو لوالدته، وقبلة الرَّحْمَة قبْلَة الْوَالِد لوَلَده والوالدة لولدها على الخد، وقبلة الشَّهْوَة قبْلَة الزَّوْج لزوجته على الْفَم، وقبلة الْمَوَدَّة قبْلَة الْأَخ وَالْأُخْت على الخد،**وَزَاد بَعضهم من أَصْحَابنَا**:* *قبْلَة ديانَة، وَهِي الْقبْلَة على الْحجر الْأسود، وَقد وَردت أَحَادِيث وآثار كَثِيرَة فِي جَوَاز التَّقْبِيل، وَلَكِن مَحل ذَلِك إِذا كَانَ على وَجه المبرة وَالْإِكْرَام، وَأما إِذا كَانَ على وَجه الشَّهْوَة فَلَا يجوز إلاَّ فِي حق الزَّوْجَيْنِ، وَأما المصافحة فَلَا بَأْس بهَا بِلَا خلاف لِأَنَّهَا سنة قديمَة، وروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي الْأَوْسَط من حَدِيث حُذَيْفَة ابْن الْيَمَان عَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *قَالَ**: (**إِن الْمُؤمن إِذا لَقِي الْمُؤمن فَسلم عَلَيْهِ وَأخذ بِيَدِهِ فصافحه تناثرت خطاياهما كَمَا يَتَنَاثَر ورق الشّجر**) .**...........**(11/248)**هل الْمَدِينَة اصْطَلحُوا على لفظ**:* *الصَّاع وَالْمدّ،**كَمَا أَن أهل الْعرَاق اصْطَلحُوا على لفظ**:* *المكوك**.* *قَالَ عِيَاض**:* *المكوك مكيال أهل الْعرَاق يسع صَاعا وَنصف صَاع بالمدني،**وكما أَن أهل مصر اصْطَلحُوا على**:* *الْقدح، وَالرّبع والويبة، وَإِذا ذكر الصَّاع وَالْمدّ يتَبَادَر أذهان النَّاس غَالِبا إِلَى أَنَّهُمَا لأجل الْمَدِينَة**.**......**(11/262)**اخْتلف الْعلمَاء هَل الْمُدبر يُبَاع أم لَا؟ فَذهب أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَجَمَاعَة من أهل الْكُوفَة إِلَى أَنه لَيْسَ للسَّيِّد أَن يَبِيع مدبره، وَأَجَازَهُ الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَإِسْحَاق وَأهل الظَّاهِر، وَهُوَ قَول عَائِشَة وَمُجاهد وَالْحسن وطاووس، وَكَرِهَهُ ابْن عمر وَزيد بن ثَابت، وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين وَابْن الْمسيب وَالزهْرِيّ وَالشعْبِيّ وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَابْن أبي ليلى وَاللَّيْث بن سعد، وَعَن الْأَوْزَاعِيّ لَا يُبَاع إلاَّ من رجل يُرِيد عتقه، وَجوز أَحْمد بَيْعه بِشَرْط أَن يكون على السَّيِّد دين، وَعَن مَالك يجوز بَيْعه عِنْد الْمَوْت، وَلَا يجوز فِي حَال الْحَيَاة، وَكَذَا ذكره ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ عَنهُ، وَحكى مَالك إِجْمَاع أهل الْمَدِينَة على بيع الْمُدبر أَو هِبته**.**وَعند أَئِمَّتنَا الْحَنَفِيَّة**:* *الْمُدبر على نَوْعَيْنِ: مُدبر مُطلق: نَحْو مَا إِذا قَالَ لعَبْدِهِ: إِذا مت فَأَنت حر أَو أَنْت حر يَوْم أَمُوت. أَو أَنْت حر عَن دبر مني، أَو أَنْت مُدبر، أَو دبرتك،**فَحكم هَذَا أَنه**:* *لَا يُبَاع وَلَا يُوهب ويستخدم ويؤجر وتوطؤ الْمُدبرَة وَتنْكح، وبموت الْمولى يعْتق الْمُدبر من ثلث مَاله،**وَيسْعَى فِي ثُلثَيْهِ أَي**:* *ثُلثي قِيمَته إِن كَانَ الْمولى فَقِيرا، وَلم يكن لَهُ مَال غَيره، وَيسْعَى فِي كل قِيمَته لَو كَانَ مديونا بدين مُسْتَغْرق جَمِيع مَاله**........**(11/170)**(**من اشْترى شَاة مصراة فَهُوَ بِالْخِيَارِ ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام، فَإِن ردهَا رد مَعهَا صَاعا لَا سمراء**)* *، وَرَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ أَيْضا،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *معنى من طَعَام: لَا سمراء، لَا بر**.* *وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *المُرَاد بِالطَّعَامِ هُنَا التَّمْر،**لقَوْله**:* *لَا سمراء قلت: لَا يعلم أَن المُرَاد من الطَّعَام هَهُنَا التَّمْر،**قَوْله**: (**لَا سمراء**)* *نفي لقمح مَخْصُوص، وَهِي الْحِنْطَة الشامية،**وَقد روى الطَّحَاوِيّ من طَرِيق أَيُّوب عَن ابْن سِيرِين**:* *أَن المُرَاد بالسمراء الْحِنْطَة الشامية، وَهِي كَانَت أغْلى ثمنا من الْبر الْحِجَازِي فَكَأَنَّهُ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَمر برد الصَّاع من الْبر الْحِجَازِي لِأَن الْبر الشَّامي لكَونه أغْلى ثمنا قصد التَّخْفِيف عَلَيْهِم،**وَجَاء فِي الحَدِيث أَيْضا**:* *أَن الطَّعَام غير التَّمْر، وَهُوَ مَا رَوَاهُ أَحْمد بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي ليلى عَن رجل من الصَّحَابَة نَحْو حَدِيث الْبَاب،**وَفِيه**:* *وَإِن ردهَا رد مَعهَا صَاعا من تمر، فَإِن ظَاهره يَقْتَضِي التَّخْيِير بَين التَّمْر وَالطَّعَام، وَأَن الطَّعَام غير التَّمْر**.**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *قد أَخذ بِظَاهِر هَذَا الحَدِيث جُمْهُور أهل الْعلم، وَأفْتى بِهِ ابْن مَسْعُود وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة، وَلَا مُخَالف لَهُم من الصَّحَابَة، وَقَالَ بِهِ من التَّابِعين وَمن بعدهمْ من لَا يُحْصى عدده، وَلم يفرقُوا بَين أَن يكون اللَّبن الَّذِي احتلب قَلِيلا أَو كثيرا، وَلَا بَين أَن يكون تمر تِلْكَ الْبَلَد أم لَا. انْتهى**.**قلت**:* *أَبُو حنيفَة غير مُنْفَرد بترك الْعَمَل بِحَدِيث الْمُصراة، بل مَذْهَب الْكُوفِيّين وَابْن أبي ليلى وَمَالك فِي رِوَايَة مثل مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة، وَقد نهى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن التصرية،**وروى ابْن مَاجَه من حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود أَنه قَالَ**:* *أشهد على الصَّادِق المصدوق أبي الْقَاسِم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه قَالَ: بيع المحفلات خلابة وَلَا تحل الخلابة لمُسلم) . انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *وَالْكل مجمعون على أَن التصرية حرَام وغش وخداع، وَلأَجل كَون بيعهَا صَحِيحا مَعَ كَونهَا حَرَامًا**.......**(11/278)**وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي العَبْد إِذا زنى**:* *هَل الزِّنَا عيب فِيهِ يجب رده بِهِ أم لَا؟**فَقَالَ مَالك**:* *هُوَ عيب فِي العَبْد وَالْأمة، وَهُوَ قَول أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأبي ثَوْر،**وَقَول الشَّافِعِي**:* *كل مَا ينقص من الثّمن فَهُوَ عيب**.* *وَقَالَت الْحَنَفِيَّة**:* *هُوَ عيب فِي الْجَارِيَة دون الْغُلَام، كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ، ثمَّ هَل يجلدها السَّيِّد أم لَا؟**فَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد**:* *نعم،**وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *لَا يُقيم الْجلد أَو الْحَد إلاَّ الإِمَام، بِخِلَاف التَّعْزِير،**وَاحْتج بِحَدِيث**:* *أَربع إِلَى الْوَالِي ... فَذكر مِنْهَا الْحُدُود**...........**(11/280)**قد أَكثر النَّاس فِي حَدِيث عَائِشَة فِي قصَّة بَرِيرَة من الإمعان فِي بَيَانه على اخْتِلَاف أَلْفَاظه وَاخْتِلَاف رُوَاته، وَقد ألف مُحَمَّد بن جرير فِيهِ كتابا، وَلِلنَّاسِ فِيهِ أَبْوَاب أَكْثَرهَا تكلّف وتأويلات مُمكنَة لَا يقطع بِصِحَّتِهَا**.**
.............**(11/283)**وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم: وَالْعرب تطلق البيع على الشِّرَاء،**ثمَّ قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *هَذَا صَحِيح على مَذْهَب من جوز اسْتِعْمَال اللَّفْظ الْمُشْتَرك فِي معنييه،**أللهم إلاَّ أَن يُقَال**:* *البيع وَالشِّرَاء ضدان فَلَا يَصح إرادتهما مَعًا**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *فَمَا تَوْجِيهه؟**قلت**:* *وَجهه أَن يحمل على عُمُوم الْمجَاز. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *قَول إِبْرَاهِيم: الْعَرَب تطلق البيع على الشِّرَاء، لَيْسَ مُبينًا أَنه مُشْتَرك، وَاسْتعْمل فِي معنييه، بل هما من الأضداد، كَمَا مر**.**وكَرِهَهُ ابنُ سِيرينَ وإبْرَاهِيمُ لِلْبَائِعِ ولِلْمُشْتَرِي**أَي**:* *كره مُحَمَّد بن سِيرِين وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ شِرَاء الْحَاضِر للبادي كَمَا يكرهان بَيْعه لَهُ**........**(11/282)**قَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *وَهُوَ حرَام سَوَاء خرج للتلقي أم لَا، بَعُدَ مَوضِع تلقيه أم قَرُبَ، وَلَو أَنه عَن السُّوق على ذِرَاع، والجالب بِالْخِيَارِ إِذا دخل السُّوق فِي إِمْضَاء البيع أَو رده**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *كره تلقي السّلع بِالشِّرَاءِ مَالك وَاللَّيْث وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ،**فَذهب مَالك إِلَى أَنه**:* *لَا يجوز تلقي السّلع حَتَّى تصل إِلَى السُّوق، وَمن تلقاها فاشتراها مِنْهُم يشْتَرك فِيهَا أهل السُّوق، إِن شَاءُوا كَانَ وَاحِدًا مِنْهُم**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم**:* *وَإِن لم يكن للسلعة سوق عرضت على النَّاس فِي الْمصر فيشتركون فِيهَا إِن أَحبُّوا، فَإِن أخذوها وإلاَّ ردوهَا عَلَيْهِ، وَلَا يرد على بَائِعهَا،**وَقَالَ غَيره**:* *يفْسخ البيع فِي ذَلِك**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *من تلقاها فقد أَسَاءَ، وَصَاحب السّلْعَة بِالْخِيَارِ إِذا قدم بِهِ السُّوق فِي إِنْفَاذ البيع أوردهُ، لأَنهم يتلقونهم فَيُخْبِرُونَهُ  مْ بكساد السّلع وَكَثْرَتهَا. وهم أهل غرَّة ومكر وخديعة، وحجته حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، فَإِذا أَتَى سَيّده السُّوق فَهُوَ بِالْخِيَارِ. وَذهب مَالك أَن نَهْيه عَن التلقي إِنَّمَا يُرِيد بِهِ نفع أهل السُّوق لَا نفع رب السّلْعَة، وعَلى ذَلِك يدل مَذْهَب الْكُوفِيّين وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ،**وَقَالَ الْأَبْهَرِيّ**:* *مَعْنَاهُ: لِئَلَّا يَسْتَفِيد الْأَغْنِيَاء وَأَصْحَاب الْأَمْوَال بِالشِّرَاءِ دون أهل الضعْف، فَيُؤَدِّي ذَلِك إِلَى الضَّرَر بهم فِي مَعَايشهمْ،**وَلِهَذَا الْمَعْنى قَالَ مَالك**:* *إِنَّه يشْتَرك مَعَهم إِذا تلقوا السّلع، وَلَا ينْفَرد بهَا الْأَغْنِيَاء**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *أجَاز أَبُو حنيفَة التلقي وَكَرِهَهُ الْجُمْهُور**.* *قلت**:* *لَيْسَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة كَمَا ذكره على الْإِطْلَاق، وَلَكِن على التَّفْصِيل الَّذِي ذَكرْنَاهُ عَن قريب، وَالْعجب من ابْن الْمُنْذر وَأَمْثَاله كَيفَ ينقلون عَن أبي حنيفَة شَيْئا لم يقل بِهِ، وَإِنَّمَا ذَلِك مِنْهُم من أريحية العصبية على مَا لَا يخفى**.**....**(11/287)**الْمَنْع من بيع الْحَاضِر للبادي سَببه الرِّفْق لأهل الْبَلَد، وَاحْتمل فِيهِ غبن البادي، وَالْمَنْع من التلقي أَن لَا يغبن البادي؟**فَالْجَوَاب**:* *أَن الشَّرْع ينظر فِي مثل هَذِه الْمسَائِل إِلَى مصلحَة النَّاس، والمصلحة تَقْتَضِي أَن ينظر للْجَمَاعَة على الْوَاحِد لَا للْوَاحِد على الْوَاحِد، فَلَمَّا كَانَ البادي إِذا بَاعَ بِنَفسِهِ انْتفع جَمِيع أهل السُّوق واشتروا رخيصا فَانْتَفع بِهِ جَمِيع سكان الْبَلَد نظر الشَّرْع لأهل الْبَلَد على البادي، وَلما كَانَ فِي التلقي إِنَّمَا ينفع المتلقي خَاصَّة، وَهُوَ وَاحِد فِي قبالة وَاحِد، لم يكن فِي إِبَاحَة التلقي مصلحَة،**لَا سِيمَا وينضاف إِلَى ذَلِك عِلّة ثَانِيَة**:* *وَهُوَ لُحُوق الضَّرَر بِأَهْل السُّوق فِي انْفِرَاد المتلقي عَنْهُم بالرخص وَقطع الْمَوَارِد عَنْهُم، وهم أَكثر من المتلقي، فَنظر الشَّرْع لَهُم عَلَيْهِ، فَلَا تنَاقض فِي الْمَسْأَلَتَيْ  نِ، بل هما متفقان فِي الْحِكْمَة والمصلحة**.**..........**(11/289)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ،**رَحمَه الله**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث عَظِيم كثير الْأَحْكَام وَالْقَوَاعِد،**وَفِيه مَوَاضِع تشعبت فِيهَا الْمذَاهب**:**أَحدهَا**:* *أَنَّهَا كَانَت مُكَاتبَة وباعها الموَالِي واشترتها عَائِشَة، وَأقر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بيعهَا،**فَاحْتَجت بِهِ طَائِفَة من الْعلمَاء أَنه**:* *يجوز بيع الْمكَاتب، وَمِمَّنْ جوزه عَطاء وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَأحمد،**وَقَالَ ابْن مَسْعُود وَرَبِيعَة وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَبَعض الْمَالِكِيَّة وَمَالك فِي رِوَايَة عَنهُ**:* *لَا يجوز بَيْعه**.* *وَقَالَ بعض الْعلمَاء**:* *يجوز بَيْعه لِلْعِتْقِ لَا للاستخدام، وَأجَاب من أبطل بَيْعه عَن حَدِيث بَرِيرَة أَنَّهَا عجزت نَفسهَا وفسخوا الْكِتَابَة**.**الْموضع الثَّانِي**:* *قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**اشْتَرَيْتهَا**. .)* *إِلَى آخِره، مُشكل من حَدِيث الشِّرَاء وَشرط الْوَلَاء لَهُم وإفساد البيع بِهَذَا الشَّرْط، ومخادعة البائعين وَشرط مَا لَا يَصح لَهُم، وَلَا يحصل لَهُم. وَكَيْفِيَّة الْإِذْن لعَائِشَة؟ وَلِهَذَا الْإِشْكَال أنكر بعض الْعلمَاء هَذَا الحَدِيث بجملته، وَهَذَا مَنْقُول عَن يحيى بن أَكْثَم، وَالْجُمْهُور على صِحَّته، وَاخْتلفُوا فِي تَأْوِيله**.* *فَقيل**:* *اشترطي لَهُم الْوَلَاء،**أَي**:* *عَلَيْهِم،**كَمَا فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَلَهُم اللَّعْنَة**} (**الرَّعْد: 52**) .* *أَي**:* *وَعَلَيْهِم، نقل هَذَا عَن الشَّافِعِي والمزني،**وَقيل**:* *معنى اشترطي: أظهري لَهُم حكم الْوَلَاء**.* *وَقيل**:* *المُرَاد الزّجر والتوبيخ لَهُم لأَنهم لما ألحُّوا فِي اشْتِرَاطه وَمُخَالفَة الْأَمر قَالَ لعَائِشَة هَذَا،**بِمَعْنى**:* *لَا تبالي سَوَاء شرطته أم لَا، فَإِنَّهُ شَرط بَاطِل مَرْدُود**.* *وَقيل**:* *هَذَا الشَّرْط خَاص فِي قصَّة عَائِشَة، وَهِي قَضِيَّة عين لَا عُمُوم لَهَا**. .**الثَّالِث**:* *أَن الْوَلَاء لمن أعتق، وَقد أجمع الْمُسلمُونَ على ثُبُوت الْوَلَاء لمن أعتق عَبده أَو أمته عَن نَفسه، وَأَن يَرث بِهِ، وَأما الْعَتِيق فَلَا يَرث سَيّده عِنْد الجماهير،**وَقَالَ جمَاعَة من التَّابِعين**:* *يَرِثهُ كَعَكْسِهِ**.**الرَّابِع**:* *أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خير بَرِيرَة فِي فسخ نِكَاحهَا، وأجمعت الْأمة على أَنه إِذا اعتقت كلهَا تَحت زَوجهَا، وَهُوَ عبد، كَانَ لَهَا خِيَار فِي فسخ النِّكَاح، فَإِن كَانَ حرا فَلَا خِيَار لَهَا عِنْد الشَّافِعِي وَمَالك**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *لَهَا الْخِيَار**.**الْخَامِس**:* *أَن قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**كل شَرط**)* *إِلَى آخِره، صَرِيح فِي إبِْطَال كل شَرط لَيْسَ لَهُ أصل فِي كتاب الله تَعَالَى، وَقَامَ الْإِجْمَاع على أَن من شَرط فِي البيع شرطا لَا يحل أَنه لَا يجوز، عملا بِهَذَا الحَدِيث**.* *وَاخْتلفُوا فِي غَيرهَا من الشُّرُوط على مَذَاهِب مُخْتَلفَة**:* *فَذَهَبت طَائِفَة إِلَى أَن البيع جَائِز وَالشّرط بَاطِل على نَص حَدِيث بَرِيرَة، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن أبي ليلى وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَالشعْبِيّ وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالْحكم وَابْن جرير وَأَبُو ثَوْر. وَذَهَبت طَائِفَة أُخْرَى إِلَى جوازهما، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِحَدِيث جَابر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فِي بَيْعه جمله واستثنائه حمله إِلَى الْمَدِينَة،**وَاحْتَجُّوا بِحَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده**:* *أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نهى عَن بيع وَشرط. وَهُوَ قَول عمر وَولده وَابْن مَسْعُود والكوفيين وَالشَّافِعِيّ، وَقد يجوز عِنْد مَالك البيع وَالشّرط، مثل أَن يشْتَرط البَائِع مَا لم يدْخل فِي صَفْقَة البيع،**مثل**:* *أَن يَشْتَرِي زرعا وَيشْتَرط على البَائِع حصده، أَو دَارا وَيشْتَرط سكناهَا مُدَّة يسيرَة، أَو يشْتَرط ركُوب الدَّابَّة يَوْمًا أَو يَوْمَيْنِ، وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ لَا يجيزان هَذَا البيع كُله،**وَمِمَّا أجَازه مَالك فِيهِ البيع وَالشّرط**:* *شِرَاء العَبْد بِشَرْط عتقه إتباعا للسّنة فِي بَرِيرَة، وَبِه قَالَ اللَّيْث وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي رِوَايَة الرّبيع، وَأَجَازَ ابْن أبي ليلى هَذَا البيع وأبطل الشَّرْط، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو ثَوْر، وأبطل أَبُو حنيفَة البيع وَالشّرط وَأخذ بِعُمُوم نَهْيه عَن بيع وَشرط،**وَمِمَّا أجَازه مَالك فِيهِ البيع وَإِبْطَال الشَّرْط**:* *كَشِرَاء العَبْد على أَن يكون الْوَلَاء للْبَائِع، وَهَذَا البيع أَجمعت الْأمة على جَوَازه وَإِبْطَال الشَّرْط فِيهِ لمُخَالفَته السّنة، وَكَذَلِكَ من بَاعَ سلْعَة وَشرط أَن لَا ينْقد المُشْتَرِي الثّمن إِلَى ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام وَنَحْوهَا فَالْبيع جَائِز وَالشّرط بَاطِل عِنْد مَالك، وَأَجَازَ ابْن الْمَاجشون البيع وَالشّرط، وَمِمَّنْ أجَاز هَذَا البيع الثَّوْريّ وَمُحَمّد بن الْحسن وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق، وَلم يفرقُوا بَين ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام وَأكْثر مِنْهَا، وَأَجَازَ أَبُو حنيفَة البيع وَالشّرط إِلَى ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام، وَإِن قَالَ إِلَى أَرْبَعَة أَيَّام بَطل البيع، لِأَن اشْتِرَاط الْخِيَار بِأَكْثَرَ من ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام لَا يجوز عِنْده، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو ثَوْر**.**
......**(11/288)**وَمِمَّا حُكيَ عَن عبد الْوَارِث بن سعيد قَالَ**:* *قدمت مَكَّة فَوجدت بهَا أَبَا حنيفَة وَابْن أبي ليلى وَابْن شبْرمَة، فَسَأَلت أَبَا حنيفَة،**فَقلت**:* *مَا تَقول فِي رجل بَاعَ بيعا وَشرط شرطا؟**فَقَالَ**:* *البيع بَاطِل وَالشّرط بَاطِل، ثمَّ أتيت ابْن أبي ليلى فَسَأَلته،**فَقَالَ**:* *البيع جَائِز وَالشّرط بَاطِل، ثمَّ أتيت ابْن شبْرمَة،**فَقَالَ**:* *البيع جَائِز وَالشّرط جَائِز**.* *فَقلت**:* *سُبْحَانَ الله ثَلَاثَة من فُقَهَاء الْعرَاق اخْتلفُوا على مَسْأَلَة وَاحِدَة. فَأتيت أَبَا حنيفَة فَأَخْبَرته،**فَقَالَ**:* *مَا أَدْرِي مَا قَالَا، حَدثنِي عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده** (**أَن النَّبِي،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *نهى عَن بيع وَشرط**)* *، البيع بَاطِل وَالشّرط بَاطِل**.* *ثمَّ أتيت ابْن أبي ليلى فَأَخْبَرته فَقَالَ**: (**مَا أَدْرِي مَا قَالَا، حَدثنِي هِشَام بن عُرْوَة عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة،**قَالَت**: (**أَمرنِي رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: أَن أَشْتَرِي بَرِيرَة فأعتقيها، البيع جَائِز وَالشّرط بَاطِل**) .* *ثمَّ أتيت ابْن شبْرمَة فَأَخْبَرته،**فَقَالَ**: (**مَا أَدْرِي مَا قَالَا،**حَدثنِي مسعر بن كدام عَن محَارب بن دثار عَن جَابر بن عبد الله (قَالَ**:* *بِعْت من النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نَاقَة، فَاشْترط لي حملانها إِلَى الْمَدِينَة، البيع جَائِز وَالشّرط جَائِز**) .**.......**(11/296)**وروى الْحَاكِم من طَرِيق حبَان الْعَدوي،**بِالْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَتَشْديد الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف**:* *سَأَلت أَبَا مجلز عَن الصّرْف،**فَقَالَ**:* *كَانَ ابْن عَبَّاس لَا يرى بِهِ بَأْسا زَمَانا من عمره، مَا كَانَ مِنْهُ عينا بِعَين يدا بيد،**وَكَانَ يَقُول**:* *إِنَّمَا الرِّبَا فِي النَّسِيئَة، فَلَقِيَهُ أَبُو سعيد بِالشَّعِيرِ، فَذكر الْقِصَّة، والْحَدِيث،**وَفِيه**:* *التَّمْر بِالتَّمْرِ وَالْحِنْطَة بِالْحِنْطَةِ وَالشعِير بِالشَّعِيرِ وَالذَّهَب بِالذَّهَب وَالْفِضَّة بِالْفِضَّةِ يدا بيد مثلا بِمثل، فَمن زَاد فَهُوَ رَبًّا،**فَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *اسْتغْفر الله وَأَتُوب إِلَيْهِ. فَكَانَ ينْهَى عَنهُ أَشد النَّهْي**.**وَاتفقَ الْعلمَاء على صِحَة حَدِيث أُسَامَة وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الْجمع ببينه وَبَين حَدِيث أبي سعيد،**فَقيل**:* *مَنْسُوخ،**وَقيل**:* *معنى لَا رَبًّا لَا رَبًّا أغْلظ شَدِيد التَّحْرِيم المتوعد عَلَيْهِ بالعقاب الشَّديد،**كَمَا تَقول الْعَرَب**:* *لَا عَالم فِي الْبَلَد إلاَّ زيد، مَعَ أَن فِيهَا عُلَمَاء غَيره، وَإِنَّمَا الْقَصْد نفي الْأَكْمَل، لَا نفي الأَصْل، وَأَيْضًا فنفي تَحْرِيم رَبًّا الْفضل من حَدِيث أُسَامَة إِنَّمَا هُوَ بِالْمَفْهُومِ، فَيقدم عَلَيْهِ حَدِيث أبي سعيد، لِأَن دلَالَته بالمنطوق، وَيحمل حَدِيث أُسَامَة على الرِّبَا الْأَكْبَر**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *معنى حَدِيث أُسَامَة: لَا رَبًّا إلاَّ فِي النَّسِيئَة، إِذا اخْتلف أَنْوَاع الْمَبِيع، وَالْفضل فِيهِ يدا بيد رَبًّا، جمعا بَينه وَبَين حَدِيث أبي سعيد**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *فَإِن قلت: مَا التلفيق بَين حَدِيث أُسَامَة وَحَدِيث أبي سعيد؟**قلت**:* *الْحصْر إِنَّمَا يخْتَلف بِحَسب اخْتِلَاف اعْتِقَاد السَّامع، فَلَعَلَّهُ كَانَ يعْتَقد الرِّبَا فِي غير الْجِنْس حَالا،**فَقيل**:* *ردا لاعْتِقَاده لَا رَبًّا إلاَّ فِي النَّسِيئَة،**أَي**:* *فِيهِ مُطلقًا، وَقد أَوله الْعلمَاء بِأَنَّهُ مَحْمُول على غير الربويات، وَهُوَ كَبيع الدّين بِالدّينِ مُؤَجّلا، بِأَن يكون لَهُ ثوب مَوْصُوف فيبيعه بِعَبْد مَوْصُوف مُؤَجّلا، وَإِن بَاعه بِهِ حَالا يجوز أَو مَحْمُول على الْأَجْنَاس الْمُخْتَلفَة فَإِنَّهُ لَا رَبًّا فِيهَا من حَيْثُ التَّفَاضُل، بل يجوز مُتَفَاضلا يدا بيد، وَهُوَ مُجمل**.**.......**(11/303)**الَ ابْن قدامَة فِي الْمُغنِي الْعَرَايَا لَا تجوز إِلَّا فِيمَا دون خَمْسَة أوسق وَبِهَذَا قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي أحد قوليه وَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي قَوْله الآخر تجوز فِي الْخَمْسَة وَرَوَاهُ الْجوزجَاني عَن إِسْمَاعِيل بن سعيد عَن أَحْمد واتفقا على أَنَّهَا لَا تجوز فِي الزِّيَادَة على خَمْسَة أوسق وَقَالَ أَيْضا إِنَّمَا يجوز بيعهَا بِخرْصِهَا من التَّمْر لَا أقل مِنْهُ وَلَا أَكثر وَيجب أَن يكون التَّمْر الَّذِي يَشْتَرِي بِهِ مَعْلُوما بِالْكَيْلِ وَلَا يجوز جزَافا وَلَا نعلم فِي هَذَا عِنْد من أَبَاحَ بيع الْعَرَايَا اخْتِلَافا وَاخْتلف فِي معنى خرصها من التَّمْر فَقيل مَعْنَاهُ أَن يطِيف الخارص بالعرية فَينْظر كم يَجِيء مِنْهَا تَمرا فيشتريها بِمثلِهِ من التَّمْر وَهَذَا مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي وَنقل حَنْبَل عَن أَحْمد أَنه قَالَ بِخرْصِهَا رطبا وَيُعْطِي تَمرا وَلَا يجوز أَن يَشْتَرِيهَا بِخرْصِهَا رطبا وَهُوَ أحد**الْوُجُوه لأَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي وَالثَّانِي يجوز وَالثَّالِث يجوز مَعَ اخْتِلَاف النَّوْع وَلَا يجوز مَعَ اتفاقه وَلَا يجوز بيعهَا إِلَّا لمحتاج إِلَى أكلهَا رطبا وَلَا يجوز بيعهَا لَغَنِيّ وَهَذَا أحد قولي الشَّافِعِ**...........**(11/307)**(**قَالَ مُوسَى بن عقبَة والعرايا نخلات مَعْلُومَات تأتيها فتشتريها**)* *هَذَا تَفْسِيره للعرايا قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي كَيفَ صَحَّ كَلَامه تَفْسِيرا للعرايا وَهُوَ صَادِق على كل مَا يُبَاع فِي الدُّنْيَا من النخلات بِأَيّ غَرَض كَانَ قلت غَرَضه بَيَان أَنَّهَا مُشْتَقَّة من عروت إِذا أتيت وترددت إِلَيْهِ لَا من العرى بِمَعْنى التجرد انْتهى قلت وَتَبعهُ بَعضهم بل أَخذ مِنْهُ بقوله لَعَلَّه أَرَادَ أَن يبين أَنَّهَا مُشْتَقَّة من عروت إِلَى آخِره نَحْو مَا قَالَه الْكرْمَانِي قلت هَذَا تَوْجِيه بعيد جدا فَأَي شَيْء من كَلَامه هَذَا يُوضح أَن غَرَضه بَيَان الِاشْتِقَاق وَيُمكن أَن يُقَال أَنه اخْتَصَرَهُ للْعلم بِهِ**............**قال العيني رحمه الله (11/307)**(**كمل الْجُزْء الْحَادِي عشر من عُمْدَة الْقَارِي شرح صَحِيح الإِمَام البُخَارِيّ قدس الله سره وَهُوَ أول العقد الثَّانِي ويتلوه إِن شَاءَ الله تَعَالَى الْجُزْء الثَّانِي عشر ومطلعه (بَاب بيع الثِّمَار**)* *نَسْأَلهُ سُبْحَانَهُ التَّوْفِيق لإتمامه على هَذَا الْوَجْه الْحسن وَمَا ذَلِك على الله بعزيز انتهى.**)**الحمد لله على تمام الاختصار* *
*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

البوم : الثلاثاء الموافق : 10/ ربيع الأول /1442 هجري الموافق :27/ أكتوبر /2020 ميلادي تابع / كتاب البيوع من " عمدة القاري " للعيني رحمه الله الجزء الثاني عشر باب " ثمار "(12/4)وَقد روى أَبُو دَاوُد من طَرِيق عَطاء عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة مَرْفُوعا: إِذا طلع النَّجْم صباحا رفعت العاهة عَن كل بلد، وَفِي رِوَايَة أبي حنيفَة عَن عَطاء: رفعت العاهة من الثِّمَار والنجم هُوَ الثريا، وطلوعها صباحا يَقع فِي أول فصل الصَّيف، وَذَلِكَ عِنْد اشتداد الْحر فِي بِلَاد الْحجاز وَابْتِدَاء نضج الثِّمَار، وَالْمُعْتَبر فِي الْحَقِيقَة النضج وطلوع النَّجْم عَلامَة لَهُ، وَقد بَينه فِي الحَدِيث بقوله: ويتبين الْأَصْفَر من الْأَحْمَر..........  .(12/5)وَاخْتلف السّلف فِي قَوْله: (حَتَّى يَبْدُو صَلَاحهَا) هَل المُرَاد مِنْهُ جنس الثِّمَار؟ حَتَّى لَو بدا الصّلاح فِي بُسْتَان من الْبَلَد مثلا جَازَ بيع ثَمَرَة جَمِيع الْبَسَاتِين، وَإِن لم يبد الصّلاح فِيهَا أَو لَا بُد من بَدو الصّلاح فِي كل بُسْتَان على حِدة؟ أَو لَا بُد من بَدو الصّلاح فِي كل جنس على حِدة؟ أَو فِي كل شَجَرَة على حِدة؟ على أَقْوَال. وَالْأول: قَول اللَّيْث، وَهُوَ عِنْد الْمَالِكِيَّة بِشَرْط أَن يكون الصّلاح متلاحقا. وَالثَّانِي: قَول أَحْمد، وَعنهُ فِي رِوَايَة كالرابع، وَالثَّالِث: قَول الشَّافِعِيَّة. قلت: هَذَا كُله غير مُحْتَاج إِلَيْهِ عِنْد الْحَنَفِيَّة....  ........(12/10)قَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر: لَا خلاف بَين أهل الْعلم فِي أَن مَا دخل فِي الْجِنْس الْوَاحِد من جنس التَّفَاضُل وَالزِّيَادَة لم تجز فِيهِ الزِّيَادَة، لَا فِي كيل وَلَا فِي وزن، وَالْوَزْن والكيل فِي ذَلِك سَوَاء عِنْدهم إِلَّا أَن كَانَ أَصله الْكل لَا يُبَاع إِلَّا كَيْلا وَمَا كَانَ أَصله الْوَزْن لَا يُبَاع إلاَّ وزنا، وَمَا كَانَ أَصله الْكَيْل فَبيع وزنا فَهُوَ عِنْدهم مماثلة، وَإِن كَرهُوا ذَلِك. وَمَا كَانَ مَوْزُونا فَلَا يجوز أَن يُبَاع كَيْلا عِنْد جَمِيعهم، لِأَن الْمُمَاثلَة لَا تدْرك بِالْكَيْلِ إلاَّ فِيمَا كَانَ كَيْلا لَا وزنا اتبَاعا للسّنة، وَأَجْمعُوا أَن الذَّهَب وَالْوَرق والنحاس وَمَا أشبهه لَا يجوز يَبِيع شىء كُله كَيْلا لكيل يُوَجه من الْوُجُوه وَالتَّمْر كُله على اخْتِلَاف انواعه جنس وَاحِد لَا يجوز فِيهِ التَّفَاضُل فِي البيع والمعاوضة، وَكَذَلِكَ الْبر وَالزَّبِيب، وكل طَعَام مَكِيل، هَذَا حكم الطَّعَام المقتات عِنْد مَالك. وَعند الشَّافِعِي: الطَّعَام كُله مقتات أَو غير مقتات، وَعند الْكُوفِيّين: الطَّعَام الْمكيل وَالْمَوْزُون دون غَيره، وَقد احْتج بِحَدِيث الْبَاب من أجَاز بيع الطَّعَام من رجل نَقْدا ويبتاع مِنْهُ طَعَاما قبل الِافْتِرَاق وَبعده، لِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يخص فِيهِ بَائِع الطَّعَام وَلَا مبتاعه من غَيره، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي وَأبي حنيفَة وَأبي ثَوْر، وَلَا يجوز هَذَا عِنْد مَالك. وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: وَزعم قوم أَن بيع الْعَامِل الصاعين بالصاع كَانَ قبل نزُول آيَة الرِّبَا، وَقبل إخبارهم بِتَحْرِيم التَّفَاضُل بذلك، فَلذَلِك لم يَأْمُرهُ بفسخه. قَالَ: وَهَذِه غَفلَة، لِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ فِي غَنَائِم خَيْبَر للسعدين: أريتما فَردا، وَفتح خَيْبَر مقدم على مَا كَانَ بعد ذَلِك مِمَّا وَقع فِي ثَمَرهَا وَجَمِيع أمرهَا وَقد احْتج بعض الشَّافِعِيَّة بِهَذَا الحَدِيث على أَن الْعينَة لَيست حَرَامًا،......(12/20)اخْتلف من يَقُول بِالشُّفْعَة للْجَار، فَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا الْحَنَفِيَّة: لَا شُفْعَة إلاَّ للْجَار الملازق، وَقَالَ الْحسن بن حَيّ: للْجَار مُطلقًا بعد الشَّرِيك، وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: الْجَار الَّذِي تجب لَهُ الشُّفْعَة أَرْبَعُونَ دَارا حول الدَّار. وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: من كل جَانب من جَوَانِب الدَّار أَرْبَعُونَ دَارا. وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: هُوَ كل من صلى مَعَه صَلَاة الصُّبْح فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَقَالَ بَعضهم: أهل الْمَدِينَة كلهم جيران، وَحجَّة أَصْحَابنَا فِيمَا ذَهَبُوا إِلَيْهِ أَحَادِيث رويت عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم. مِنْهَا: مَا رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح، فَقَالَ: حَدثنَا إِبْرَاهِيم بن أبي دَاوُد البرنسي، قَالَ: حَدثنَا عَليّ ابْن صَالح الْقطَّان وَأحمد بن حبَان، قَالَا: حَدثنَا عِيسَى بن يُونُس، قَالَ: حَدثنَا سعيد بن أبي عرُوبَة عَن قَتَادَة عَن أنس أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: (جَار الدَّار أَحَق بِالدَّار) . وَأخرجه الْبَزَّار أَيْضا فِي (مُسْنده) . فَإِن قلت: قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: وَلَا يعرف حَدِيث قَتَادَة عَن أنس إلاَّ من حَدِيث عِيسَى بن يُونُس..........(12/22)أخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ، وَقَالَ: حَدثنَا عَليّ بن حجر، قَالَ: أخبرنَا إِسْمَاعِيل بن علية عَن سعيد عَن قَتَادَة عَن الْحسن عَن سَمُرَة بن جُنْدُب، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (جَار الدَّار أَحَق بِالدَّار) . وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح، وَأخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ من سِتَّة طرق صِحَاح أَحدهَا مُرْسل. فَإِن قلت: الْحسن لم يسمع من سَمُرَة إلاَّ ثَلَاثَة أَحَادِيث، وَهَذَا لَيْسَ مِنْهَا؟ قلت: قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن البُخَارِيّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ: إِنَّه سمع مِنْهُ عدَّة أَحَادِيث، وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم فِي أثْنَاء كتاب الْبيُوع من (الْمُسْتَدْرك) : قد احْتج البُخَارِيّ بالْحسنِ عَن سَمُرَة، وَذَلِكَ بعد أَن روى حَدِيثا من رِوَايَة الْحسن عَن سَمُرَة. وَمِنْهَا: حَدِيث عَليّ بن أبي طَالب وَعبد الله بن مَسْعُود، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ، وَقَالَ: حَدثنَا أَبُو بكرَة حَدثنَا أَبُو أَحْمد، قَالَ: حَدثنَا سُفْيَان عَن مَنْصُور عَن الحكم عَمَّن سمع عليا وَعبد الله بن مَسْعُود يَقُولَانِ: قضى رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بالجوار.........(12/23)إعلم أَن لفظ: اللَّهُمَّ، يسْتَعْمل فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب على ثَلَاثَة أنحاء: أَحدهَا: للنداء الْمَحْض وَهُوَ ظَاهر. وَالثَّانِي: للإيذان بنذرة الْمُسْتَثْنى كَقَوْلِك بعد كَلَام: أللهم، إلاَّ إِذا كَانَ كَذَا. وَالثَّالِث: ليدل على تَيَقّن الْمُجيب فِي الْجَواب المقترن هُوَ بِهِ، كَقَوْلِك لمن قَالَ: أَزِيد قَائِم أللهم نعم أَو أللهم لَا، كَأَنَّهُ يُنَادِيه تَعَالَى مستشهدا على مَا قَالَ من الْجَواب. وأللهم هَذَا هُنَا من هَذَا الْقَبِيل. قَوْله: (إِنِّي كَانَ لي أَبَوَانِ شَيْخَانِ كبيران) . قَوْله: أَبَوَانِ، من بَاب التغليب لِأَن الْمَقْصُود الْأَب وَالأُم، وَفِي رِوَايَة الْمُزَارعَة: أللهم إِنَّه كَانَ لي والدان شَيْخَانِ كبيران ولي صبية صغَار وَكنت أرعى عَلَيْهِم، وَفِي رِوَايَة هَذَا الْبَاب: وَكنت أخرج فأرعى، يَعْنِي: كنت أخرج إِلَى المرعى فأرعى........(12/25)وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: وَفِيه: دَلِيل على صِحَة قَول ابْن الْقَاسِم: إِذا أودع رجل رجلا طَعَاما فَبَاعَهُ الْمُودع بِثمن: فَرضِي الْمُودع بِهِ، فَلهُ الْخِيَار إِن شَاءَ أَخذ الثّمن الَّذِي بَاعه بِهِ، وَإِن شَاءَ أَخذ مثل طَعَامه، وَمنع أَشهب. قَالَ: لِأَنَّهُ طَعَام بِطَعَام فِيهِخيار ..........قَالَ الْخطابِيّ: اسْتدلَّ بِهِ أَحْمد على أَن الْمُسْتَوْدع إِذا أتجر فِي مَال الْوَدِيعَة وَربح أَن الرِّبْح إِنَّمَا يكون لرب المَال، قَالَ: وَهَذَا لَا يدل على مَا قَالَ، وَذَلِكَ أَن صَاحب الْفرق إِنَّمَا تبرع بِفِعْلِهِ وتقرب بِهِ إِلَى الله، عز وَجل، وَقد قَالَ: إِنَّه اشْترى بقرًا وَهُوَ تصرف مِنْهُ فِي أَمر لم يُوكله بِهِ، فَلَا يسْتَحق عَلَيْهِ ربحا، وَالْأَشْبَه بِمَعْنَاهُ أَنه قد تصدق بِهَذَا المَال على الْأَجِير بعد أَن أتجر فِيهِ، وأنماه، وَالَّذِي ذهب إِلَيْهِ أَكثر الْفُقَهَاء فِي الْمُسْتَوْدع إِذا أتجر بِمَال الْوَدِيعَة وَالْمُضَارب إِذا خَالف رب المَال فربحا أَنه لَيْسَ لصَاحب المَال من الرِّبْح شَيْء، وَعند أبي حنيفَة: الْمضَارب ضَامِن لرأس المَال وَالرِّبْح لَهُ وَيتَصَدَّق بِهِ، والوضيعة عَلَيْهِ. وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي: إِن كَانَ اشْترى السّلْعَة بِعَين المَال فَالْبيع بَاطِل، وَإِن كَانَ بِغَيْر عينه فالسلعة ملك المُشْتَرِي وَهُوَ ضَامِن لِلْمَالِ. وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: وَأما من أتجر فِي مَال غَيره؟ فَقَالَت طَائِفَة: يطيب لَهُ الرِّبْح إِذا رد رَأس المَال إِلَى صَاحبه، سَوَاء كَانَ غَاصبا لِلْمَالِ أَو كَانَ وَدِيعَة عِنْده مُتَعَدِّيا فِيهِ، هَذَا قَول عَطاء وَمَالك وَاللَّيْث وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأبي يُوسُف، وَاسْتحبَّ مَالك وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ تنزهه عَنهُ، وَيتَصَدَّق بِهِ. وَقَالَت طَائِفَة: يرد المَال وَيتَصَدَّق بِالرِّبْحِ كُله، وَلَا يطيب لَهُ مِنْهُ شَيْء، هَذَا قَول أبي حنيفَة وَمُحَمّد بن الْحسن وَزفر. وَقَالَت طَائِفَة: الرِّبْح لرب المَال وَهُوَ ضَامِن لما تعدى فِيهِ، هَذَا قَول ابْن عمر وَأبي قلَابَة، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: وإصح هَذِه الْأَقْوَال قَول من قَالَ: إِن الرِّبْح للْغَاصِب والمتعدي وَالله أعلم........(12/26)قد قَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لعياض بن حمَار حِين أهْدى لَهُ فِي شركه: إِنَّا لَا نقبل زبد الْمُشْركين، يُرِيد عطاهم. قلت: قَالَ أَبُو سُلَيْمَان: يشبه أَن يكون ذَلِك مَنْسُوخا، لِأَنَّهُ قبل هَدْيه غير وَاحِد من أهل الشّرك، أهْدى لَهُ الْمُقَوْقس وأكيدر دومة. قَالَ: إلاَّ أَن يزْعم زاعم أَن بَين هَدَايَا أهل الشّرك وهدايا أهل الْكتاب فرقا. انْتهى.قلت: فِيهِ نظر فِي مَوَاضِع.الأول: أَن الزَّعْم بِالْفرقِ الْمَذْكُور يردهُ قَول عبد الرَّحْمَن فِي نفس هَذَا الحَدِيث: إِن هَذَا الرجل كَانَ مُشْركًا، وَقد قَالَ لَهُ: أبيع أم هَدِيَّة؟الثَّا  نِي: هَدِيَّة أكيدر كَانَت قبل إِسْلَام عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، رَاوِي هَذَا الحَدِيث، لِأَن إِسْلَامه كَانَ فِي هدنة الْحُدَيْبِيَة، وَذَلِكَ فِي سنة سبع، وهدنة أكيدر كَانَت بعد وَفَاة سعد بن معَاذ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، الَّذِي قَالَ فِي حَقه، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لما عجب النَّاس من هَدِيَّة أكيدر: وَالَّذِي نَفسِي بِيَدِهِ، لمناديل سعد بن معَاذ فِي الْجنَّة أحسن من هَذِه، وَسعد توفّي بعد غَزْوَة بني قُرَيْظَة سنة أَربع فِي قَول عقبَة، وَعند إِبْنِ إِسْحَاق: سنة خمس، وأيّا مَا كَانَ فَهُوَ قبل إِسْلَام عبد الرَّحْمَن، وبَعْثُ حَاطِب بن أبي بلتعة إِلَى الْمُقَوْقس كَانَ فِي سنة سِتّ، ذكره ابْن مَنْدَه وَغَيره، فَدلَّ على أَنه قبل هَذَا الحَدِيث.الثَّا  ِث: لقَائِل أَن يَقُول: هَذَانِ اللَّذَان قبل مِنْهُمَا هديتهما لَيْسَ سوقة، إِنَّمَا هما ملكان. فَقبل هديتهما تألفا، لِأَن فِي رد هديتهما نوع حُصُول شَيْء.الرَّابِع: نقُول: كَانَ قبُول هديتهم بإثابته عَلَيْهِمَا، وَقَوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لهَذَا الْمُشرك أَيْضا كَانَ تأنيسا لَهُ، وَلِأَن يثيبه بِأَكْثَرَ مِمَّا أهْدى، وَكَذَا يُقَال فِي هَدِيَّة كسْرَى الْمَذْكُورَة فِي كتاب الْحَرْبِيّ من حَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، ورد هَدِيَّة عِيَاض بن حمَار وَكَانَ بَينه وَبَين النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، معرفَة قبل الْبعْثَة، فَلَمَّا بعث أهْدى لَهُ فَرد هديته، وَكَذَا رد هَدِيَّة ذِي الجوشن، وَكَانَت فرسا، وَكَذَا رد هَدِيَّة ملاعب الأسنة، لأَنهم كَانُوا سوقة وَلَيْسوا ملوكا، وَأهْدى لَهُ ملك أَيْلَة بغلة، وفروة الجذامي هَدِيَّة فقبلهما وَكَانَا ملكَيْنِ، وَمِمَّا يُؤَيّد هَذَا مَا ذكره أَبُو عبيد فِي (كتاب الْأَمْوَال) : أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِنَّمَا قبل هَدِيَّة أبي سُفْيَان بن حَرْب لِأَنَّهَا كَانَت فِي مُدَّة الْهُدْنَة، وَكَذَا هَدِيَّة الْمُقَوْقس إِنَّمَا كَانَ قبلهَا لِأَنَّهُ أكْرم حَاطِبًا وَأقر بنبوته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَلم يؤيسه من إِسْلَامه، وَقبُول هَدِيَّة الأكيدر لِأَن خَالِدا، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قدم بِهِ فحقن صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم دَمه وَصَالَحَهُ على الْجِزْيَة، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ نَصْرَانِيّا ثمَّ خلى سَبيله، وَكَذَا ملك أَيْلَة لما أهْدى كَسَاه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بردا لَهُ، وَهَذَا كُله يرجع إِلَى أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ لَا يقبل هَدِيَّة إلاَّ ويكافىء.ثمَّ إعلم أَن النَّاس اخْتلفُوا فِيمَا يهدى للأئمة، فَروِيَ عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه كَانَ يُوجب رده إِلَى بَيت المَال، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب أَبُو حنيفَة. وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف: مَا أهْدى إِلَيْهِ أهل الْحَرْب فَهُوَ لَهُ دون بَيت المَال، وَأما مَا يهدى للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خَاصَّة فَهُوَ فِي ذَلِك بِخِلَاف النَّاس، لِأَن الله تَعَالَى اختصه فِي أَمْوَال أهل الْحَرْب بِخَاصَّة لم تكن لغيره، قَالَ تَعَالَى: {وَلَكِن الله يُسَلط رسله على من يَشَاء} (الْحَشْر: 6) . بعد قَوْله: {مَا أَفَاء الله على رَسُوله} (الْحَشْر: 6) . فسبيل مَا تصل إِلَيْهِ يَده من أَمْوَالهم على جِهَة الْهَدِيَّة وَالصُّلْح سَبِيل الْفَيْء يَضَعهُ حَيْثُ أرَاهُ الله، فَأَما الْمُسلمُونَ إِذا أهدوا إِلَيْهِ فَكَانَ من سجيته أَن لَا يردهَا بل يثيبهم عَلَيْهَا.........(12/28)وسلمان هُوَ الْفَارِسِي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وقصته طَوِيلَة على مَا ذكره ابْن إِسْحَاق وَغَيره، وملخصها: أَنه هرب من أَبِيه لطلب الْحق وَكَانَ مجوسيا، فلحق براهب ثمَّ براهب ثمَّ بآخر، وَكَانَ يصحبهم إِلَى وفاتهم حَتَّى دله الْأَخير إِلَى الْحجاز وَأخْبرهُ بِظُهُور رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فقصده مَعَ بعض الْأَعْرَاب فغدروا بِهِ وباعوه فِي وَادي الْقرى ليهودي، ثمَّ اشْتَرَاهُ مِنْهُ يَهُودِيّ آخر من بني قُرَيْظَة، فَقدم بِهِ الْمَدِينَة، فَلَمَّا قدم رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَرَأى عَلَامَات النُّبُوَّة أسلم، فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: كَاتب عَن نَفسك، عَاشَ مِائَتَيْنِ وَخمسين سنة، وَقيل: مِائَتَيْنِ وَخمْس وَسبعين سنة، وَمَات سنة سِتّ وَثَلَاثِينَ بالمداين........(12/29)وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن سعد أَنه قَالَ: أخبرنَا أَبُو عَامر الْعَقدي وَأَبُو حُذَيْفَة مُوسَى بن مَسْعُود، قَالَا: حَدثنَا زُهَيْر بن مُحَمَّد عَن عبد الله بن مُحَمَّد بن عقيل عَن حَمْزَة بن صُهَيْب عَن أَبِيه، قَالَ: إِنِّي رجل من الْعَرَب من النمر بن قاسط، وَلَكِنِّي سبيت، سبتني الرّوم غُلَاما صَغِيرا بعد أَن عقلت أَهلِي وقومي وَعرفت نسبي، وَعَن ابْن سعد: كَانَ أَبَاهُ من النمر بن قاسط، وَكَانَ عَاملا لكسرى: فسبت الرّوم صهيبا لما غزت أهل فَارس فابتاعه مِنْهُم عبد الله بن جدعَان، وَقيل: هرب من الرّوم إِلَى مَكَّة فحالف ابْن جدعَان، فَهَذَا يُنَاسب التَّرْجَمَة، لِأَنَّهُ دخل فِي قَوْله: شِرَاء الْمَمْلُوك من الْحَرْبِيّ. وَأما بِلَال فَإِن ابْن إِسْحَاق ذكر فِي (الْمَغَازِي) : حَدثنِي هِشَام بن عُرْوَة عَن أَبِيه قَالَ: مر أَبُو بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، بأمية بن خلف وَهُوَ يعذب بِلَالًا، فَقَالَ: أَلا تتقي الله فِي هَذَا الْمِسْكِين؟ فَقَالَ: انقذه أَنْت بِمَا ترى. فَأعْطَاهُ أَبُو بكر غُلَاما أجلد مِنْهُ، وَأخذ بِلَالًا، فَأعْتقهُ. وَقيل غير ذَلِك، فحاصل الْكَلَام أَنه أَيْضا يُنَاسب التَّرْجَمَة، لِأَنَّهُ دخل فِي قَوْله: شِرَاء الْمَمْلُوك من الْحَرْبِيّ، أما الشِّرَاء فَإِن أَبَا بكر قايض مَوْلَاهُ، والمقايضة نوع من الْبيُوع، وَأما كَونه اشْترى من الْحَرْبِيّ لِأَن مَكَّة فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت كَانَت دَار الْحَرْب وَأَهْلهَا من أهل الْحَرْب، وَأما عمار فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ عَرَبيا عنسيا، بالنُّون وَالسِّين الْمُهْملَة، مَا وَقع عَلَيْهِ سباء، وَإِنَّمَا سكن أَبوهُ يَاسر، مَكَّة وحالف بني مَخْزُوم فَزَوجُوهُ سميَّة.......(12/30)وَقَالَ ابْن هِشَام فِي (كتاب التيجان) : إِن إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، خرج من مَدين إِلَى مصر، وَكَانَ مَعَه من الْمُؤمنِينَ ثَلَاثمِائَة وَعِشْرُونَ رجلا، وبمصر ملكهَا عَمْرو بن امرىء الْقَيْس بن نابليون من سبأ..........(12/31)وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ: على هَذَا الحَدِيث إِشْكَال مَا زَالَ يختلج فِي صَدْرِي، وَهُوَ أَن يُقَال: مَا معنى توريته، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، عَن الزَّوْجَة بالأخت، وَمَعْلُوم أَن ذكرهَا بِالزَّوْجِيَّة  ِ كَانَ أسلم لَهَا، لِأَنَّهُ إِذا قَالَ: هَذِه أُخْتِي قَالَ: زوجنيها. وَإِذا قَالَ امْرَأَتي سكت هَذَا إِن كَانَ الْملك يعْمل بِالشَّرْعِ، فَأَما إِذا كَانَ كَمَا وصف من جوره فَمَا يُبَالِي إِذا كَانَت زَوْجَة أَو أُخْتا إِلَى أَن وَقع لي أَن الْقَوْم كَانُوا على دين الْمَجُوس، وَفِي دينهم أَن الْأُخْت إِذا كَانَت زَوْجَة كَانَ أَخُوهَا الَّذِي هُوَ زَوجهَا أَحَق بهَا من غَيره، فَكَانَ الْخَلِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، أَرَادَ أَن يستعصم من الْجَبَّار بِذكر الشَّرْع الَّذِي يَسْتَعْمِلهُ، فَإِذا هُوَ جَبَّار لَا يُرَاعِي جَانب دينه. قَالَ: وَاعْترض على هَذَا بِأَن الَّذِي جَاءَ على مَذْهَب الْمَجُوس زرادشت، وَهُوَ مُتَأَخّر عَن هَذَا الزَّمن، فَالْجَوَاب أَن لمَذْهَب الْقَوْم أصلا قَدِيما ادَّعَاهُ زرادشت وَزَاد عَلَيْهِ خرافات، وَقد كَانَ نِكَاح الْأَخَوَات جَائِزا فِي زمن آدم، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، وَيُقَال: كَانَت حرمته على لِسَان مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، قَالَ: وَيدل على أَن دين الْمَجُوس لَهُ أصل مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَخذ الْجِزْيَة من مجوس هجر، وَمَعْلُوم أَن الْجِزْيَة لَا تُؤْخَذ إلاَّ مِمَّن لَهُ كتاب أَو شُبْهَة كتاب، ثمَّ سَأَلت عَن هَذَا بعض عُلَمَاء أهل الْكتاب فَقَالَ: كَانَ من مَذْهَب الْقَوْم أَن من لَهُ زَوْجَة لَا يجوز لَهُ أَن يتَزَوَّج إلاَّ أَن يهْلك زَوجهَا، فَلَمَّا علم إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، هَذَا قَالَ: هِيَ أختى، كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ: إِن كَانَ الْملك عادلاً، فَخَطَبَهَا مني أمكنني دَفعه، وَإِن كَانَ ظَالِما تخلصت من الْقَتْل، وَقيل: إِن النُّفُوس تأبى أَن يتَزَوَّج الْإِنْسَان بِامْرَأَة وَزوجهَا مَوْجُود، فَعدل، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، عَن قَوْله: زَوْجَتي، لِأَنَّهُ يُؤَدِّي إِلَى قَتله أَو طرده عَنْهَا، أَو تَكْلِيفه لفراقها. وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: قيل: إِن من سيرة هَذَا الْجَبَّار أَنه لَا يغلب الْأَخ على أُخْته وَلَا يَظْلمه فِيهَا، وَكَانَ يغلب الزَّوْج على زَوجته. وَالله أعلم............(12/42)وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: وكل من لقِيت من أهل الْعلم على أَن من بَاعَ حرا لَا قطع عَلَيْهِ ويعاقب، ويروى عَن ابْن عَبَّاس: يرد البيع ويعاقبان، وروى حلاس عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه قَالَ: تقطع يَده، وَالصَّوَاب قَول الْجَمَاعَة، لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بسارق، وَلَا يجوز قطع غير السَّارِق، وَذكر ابْن حزم عَن عبد الله بن بُرَيْدَة: أَن رجلا بَاعَ نَفسه فَقضى عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، بِأَنَّهُ عبد كَمَا أقرّ، وَجعل ثمنه فِي سَبِيل الله تَعَالَى، وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن شريك عَن الشّعبِيّ عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قَالَ: (إِذا أقرّ على نَفسه بالعبودية فَهُوَ عبد) ، وروى سعيد بن مَنْصُوروَرُوِي  َ عَن أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ (أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بَاعَ حرا أفلس) ، وَرَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ من حَدِيث حجاج عَن ابْن جريج، فَقَالَ: عَن أبي سعيد أَو سعد على الشَّك، وَرَوَاهُ الْبَزَّار من حَدِيث مُسلم بن خَالِد الزنْجِي عَن زيد بن أسلم عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن الْبَيْلَمَانِي عَن سرق: أَنه اشْترى من أَعْرَابِي بَعِيرَيْنِ فباعهما، فَقَالَ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: يَا أَعْرَابِي! إذهب فبعه حَتَّى تستوفي حَقك، فاعتقه الْأَعرَابِي. وَرَوَاهُ ابْن سعد عَن أبي الْوَلِيد الْأَزْرَقِيّ عَن مُسلم، وَهُوَ سَنَد صَحِيح، وَضَعفه عبد الْحق بِأَن قَالَ: مُسلم وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن زيد بن أسلم ضعيفان، وَلَيْسَ بجيد، لِأَن مُسلما وَثَّقَهُ غير وَاحِد، وَصحح حَدِيثه، وَعبد الرَّحْمَن لَا مدْخل لَهُ فِي هَذَا لَا جرم........(12/45)وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ والكوفيون وَأحمد: لَا يجوز بيع الْحَيَوَان بِالْحَيَوَانِ نَسِيئَة، اخْتلفت أجناسها أَو لم تخْتَلف، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِمَا رَوَاهُ الْحسن عَن سَمُرَة أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نهى عَن بيع الْحَيَوَان بِالْحَيَوَانِ نَسِيئَة. وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: بَاب مَا جَاءَ فِي كَرَاهَة بيع الْحَيَوَان بِالْحَيَوَانِ نَسِيئَة، ثمَّ روى حَدِيث سَمُرَة هَذَا وَقَالَ: هَذَا حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح، وَسَمَاع الْحسن من سَمُرَة صَحِيح، هَكَذَا قَالَ عَليّ بن الْمَدِينِيّ وَغَيره، وَالْعَمَل على هَذَا عِنْد أَكثر أهل الْعلم من أَصْحَاب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَغَيرهم فِي بيع الْحَيَوَان بِالْحَيَوَانِ نَسِيئَة، وَهُوَ قَول سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ وَأهل الْكُوفَة، وَبِه يَقُول أَحْمد.وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: وَفِي الْبَاب: عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَجَابِر وَابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم. قلت: حَدِيث ابْن عمر أخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ فِي كتاب الْعِلَل: حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن عَمْرو الْمقدمِي عَن زِيَاد بن جُبَير عَن ابْن عمر، قَالَ: (نهى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن بيع الْحَيَوَان بِالْحَيَوَانِ نَسِيئَة) ، وَحَدِيث جَابر أخرجه ابْن مَاجَه عَن أبي سعيد الْأَشَج عَن حَفْص بن غياث وَأبي خَالِد عَن حجاج عَن أبي الزبير عَن جَابر: أَن رَسُول اللهصلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: (لَا بَأْس بِالْحَيَوَانِ وَاحِد بِاثْنَيْنِ يدا بيد وَكَرِهَهُ نَسِيئَة) . وَحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس أخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ فِي الْعِلَل: حَدثنَا سُفْيَان بن وَكِيع حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن حميد هُوَ الأحمري عَن معمر عَن يحيى بن أبي كثير عَن عِكْرِمَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم (نهى عَن بيع الْحَيَوَان بِالْحَيَوَانِ نَسِيئَة) .فَإِن قلت: قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ بعد تَخْرِيجه حَدِيث سَمُرَة: أَكثر الْحفاظ لَا يثبتون سَماع الْحسن من سَمُرَة فِي غير حَدِيث الْعَقِيقَة؟ قلت: قَول الحافظين الكبيرين الحجتين: التِّرْمِذِيّ وَعلي بن الْمَدِينِيّ، كافٍ فِي هَذَا، مَعَ أَنَّهُمَا مثبتان، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ ينْقل النَّفْي فَلَا يُفِيد شَيْئا. فَإِن قلت: حَدِيث ابْن عمر قَالَ فِيهِ التِّرْمِذِيّ: سَأَلت مُحَمَّدًا عَن هَذَا الحَدِيث فَقَالَ: إِنَّمَا يرْوى عَن زِيَاد بن جُبَير عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلممرسلا........(1  2/48)وَصفِيَّة بنت حييّ ابْن أَخطب بن سفنة بن ثَعْلَبَة النضيرية أم الْمُؤمنِينَ من بَنَات هَارُون بن عمرَان أخي مُوسَى بن عمرَان، عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام، وَأمّهَا برة بنت سموأل سباها رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَام خَيْبَر فِي شهر رَمَضَان سنة سبع من الْهِجْرَة، ثمَّ أعْتقهَا وَتَزَوجهَا وَجعل عتقهَا صَدَاقهَا، وروى لَهَا عشرَة أَحَادِيث، اتفقَا على حَدِيث وَاحِد، مَاتَت فِي خلَافَة مُعَاوِيَة سنة خمسين، قَالَه الْوَاقِدِيّ. ودحية، بِكَسْر الدَّال وَفتحهَا: ابْن خَليفَة بن فَرْوَة الْكَلْبِيّ رَسُول رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، إِلَى قَيْصر،..........(12/52)وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين: هَذَا خلاف مَا يَقُوله مَالك. قيل: وَالشَّافِعِيّ أَيْضا. وَقيل: يستبرىء اسْتِحْبَابا، وَعَن ابْن سِيرِين فِي الرجل يَشْتَرِي الْأمة الْعَذْرَاء، قَالَ لَا يقربن رَحمهَا حَتَّى يَسْتَبْرِئهَا. وَعَن الْحسن: يَسْتَبْرِئهَا وَإِن كَانَت بكرا، وَكَذَا قَالَه عِكْرِمَة، وَقَالَ عَطاء فِي رجل اشْترى جَارِيَة من أَبَوَيْهَا عذراء، وَقَالَ: يَسْتَبْرِئهَا بحيضتين. وَمذهب جمَاعَة مِنْهُم: ابْن الْقَاسِم وَسَالم وَاللَّيْث وَأَبُو يُوسُف: لَا اسْتِبْرَاء إلاَّ على الْبَالِغَة، وَكَانَ أَبُو يُوسُف لَا يرى اسْتِبْرَاء الْعَذْرَاء وَإِن كَانَت بَالِغَة، ذكره ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ عَنهُ، وَقَالَ إِيَاس بن مُعَاوِيَة فِي رجل اشْترى جَارِيَة صَغِيرَة، لَا يُجَامع مثلهَا، قَالَ: لَا بَأْس أَن يَطَأهَا وَلَا يَسْتَبْرِئهَا، وَكره قَتَادَة تقبيلها حَتَّى يَسْتَبْرِئهَا. وَقَالَ أَيُّوب اللَّخْمِيّ، وَقعت فِي سهم ابْن عمر جَارِيَة يَوْم جَلُولَاء، فَمَا ملك نَفسه حَتَّى قبلهَا. قَالَ ابْن بطال: ثَبت هَذَا عَن ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا.وَقَا  َ عَطاءٌ لاَ بأسَ أنْ يُصِيبَ مِنْ جَارِيَتِهِ الحامِلِ مَا دُونَ الْفَرْجِ وَقَالَ الله تَعَالَى: {إلاَّ عَلى أزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أيْمَانُهُمْ.....(  12/55)(خَيْبَر) ، كَانَت غَزْوَة خَيْبَر سنة سِتّ، وَقيل: سبع. قَوْله: (الْحصن) ، اسْمه القموص وَكَانَ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، سبى صَفِيَّة وَابْنَة عَم لَهَا من هَذَا الْحصن. قَوْله: (صَفِيَّة) ، بِفَتْح الصَّاد الْمُهْملَة وَكسر الْفَاء وَتَشْديد الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف. الصَّحِيح: أَن هَذَا كَانَ اسْمهَا قبل السَّبي، وَقيل: كَانَ اسْمهَا: زَيْنَب، فسميت صَفِيَّة بعد السَّبي. قَوْله: (بنت حييّ) ، بِضَم الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَفتح الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف الأولى وَتَشْديد الثَّانِيَة، قَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ: المحدثون يَقُولُونَهُ بِكَسْر الْحَاء، وَأهل اللُّغَة بضَمهَا. قَوْله: (ابْن أَخطب) ، بِالْخَاءِ الْمُعْجَمَة. قَوْله: (وَقد قتل زَوجهَا) ، وَهُوَ كنَانَة بن أبي الْحقيق وَكَانَ زَوجهَا أَو لأسلام بن مشْكم، وَكَانَ خمارا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة ثمَّ خلف عَلَيْهَا كنَانَة، وَكَانَت صَفِيَّة رَأَتْ فِي الْمَنَام قمرا أقبل من يثرب وَوَقع فِي حجرها، فقصت على زَوجهَا، فلطم وَجههَا وَقَالَ: أَنْت تزعمين أَن ملك يثرب يتزوجك، وَفِي لفظ: تحبين أَن يكون هَذَا الْملك الَّذِي يَأْتِي من الْمَدِينَة زَوجك، وَفِي لفظ: رَأَيْت كَأَنِّي وَهَذَا الَّذِي يزْعم أَن الله أرْسلهُ وَملك يسترنا بجناحه، وَكَانَ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، رأى بوجهها أثر خضرَة قَرِيبا من عينهَا، فَقَالَ: مَا هَذَا؟ قَالَت: يَا رَسُول الله رَأَيْت فِي الْمَنَام ... فَذكرت مَا مضى إِلَى آخِره،.......الْعَ  ُوس: نعت يَسْتَوِي فِيهِ الْمُذكر والمؤنث، وَعَن الْخَلِيل: رجل عروس وَامْرَأَة عروس وَنسَاء عرائس. وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير: يُقَال للرجل عروس كَمَا يُقَال للْمَرْأَة، وَهُوَ اسْم لَهَا عِنْد دُخُول أَحدهمَا بِالْآخرِ، وَيُقَال: أعرس الرجل فَهُوَ معرس إِذا دخل بامرأته عِنْد بنائها...........(12/55) وَأجْمع الْفُقَهَاء على أَن حَيْضَة وَاحِدَة بَرَاءَة فِي الرَّحِم إلاَّ أَن مَالِكًا وَاللَّيْث قَالَا: إِن اشْتَرَاهَا فِي أول حَيْضهَا اعْتد بهَا، وَإِن كَانَت فِي آخرهَا لم يعْتد بهَا، وَقَالَ ابْن الْمسيب:حيضتان، وَقَالَ ابْن سِيرِين: ثَلَاث حيض، وَاخْتلف إِذا أَمن فِيهَا الْحمل؟ فَقَالَ مَالك: يستبرىء، وَقَالَ مطرف وَابْن الْمَاجشون: لَا.وَاخْتلفُوا فِي قبْلَة الْجَارِيَة ومباشرتها قبل الِاسْتِبْرَاء، فَأجَاز ذَلِك الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَعِكْرِمَة، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو ثَوْر، وَكَرِهَهُ ابْن سِيرِين، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَاللَّيْث وَأبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ، وَوَجهه قطعا للذريعة وحفظا للأنساب. وَحجَّة المجيزين قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (لَا تُوطأ حَامِل حَتَّى تضع وَلَا حَائِض حَتَّى تطهر) .........(12/56)قَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي: (هوالوثن. وَقَالَ غَيره: الوثن مَا لَهُ جثة والصنم مَا كَانَ مصورا، وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير: الصَّنَم مَا اتخذ إِلَهًا من دون الله، وَقيل: الصَّنَم مَا كَانَ لَهُ جسم أَو صُورَة، فَإِن لم يكن لَهُ جسم أَو صُورَة فَهُوَ وثن. وَقَالَ فِي: بَاب الْوَاو بعْدهَا الثَّاء الْمُثَلَّثَة: الْفرق بَين الصَّنَم والوثن أَن الوثن: كل مَا لَهُ جثة معمولة من جَوَاهِر الأَرْض أَو من الْخشب وَالْحِجَارَة كصورة الْآدَمِيّ يعْمل وَينصب فيعبد، والصنم: الصُّورَة بِلَا جثة. وَمِنْهُم من لم يفرق بَينهمَا، وَأطلقهُمَا على الْمَعْنيين، وَقد يُطلق الوثن على غير الصُّورَة، وَقد يُطلق الوثن على الصَّلِيب. وَالْميتَة، بِفَتْح الْمِيم: هِيَ الَّتِي تَمُوت حتف أنفها من غير ذَكَاة، شَرْعِيَّة، وَالْإِجْمَاع على تَحْرِيم الْميتَة، وَاسْتثنى مِنْهَا السّمك وَالْجَرَاد.......(  12/54)قد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي الِاحْتِجَاج بِالْكِتَابَةِ، فَذهب إِلَى صِحَّتهَا أَيُّوب السّخْتِيَانِيّ وَمَنْصُور وَاللَّيْث بن سعد وَآخَرُونَ، وَاحْتج بهَا الشَّيْخَانِ، وَقَالَ ابْن الصّلاح: إِنَّه الصَّحِيح الْمَشْهُور، وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر بن السَّمْعَانِيّ، إِنَّهَا أقوى من الْإِجَازَة، وَتكلم فِيهَا بَعضهم وَلم يرهَا حجَّة، لِأَن الخطوط تشتبه، وَبِه جزم الْمَاوَرْدِيّ فِي (الْحَاوِي)....(12/58)وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير: الكاهن الَّذِي يتعاطى الْخَبَر عَن الكائنات فِي مُسْتَقْبل الزَّمَان، ويدَّعي معرفَة الْأَسْرَار، وَقد كَانَ فِي الْعَرَب كهنة: كشق وسطيح وَغَيرهمَا، فَمنهمْ من كَانَ يزْعم أَن لَهُ تَابعا من الْجِنّ ورئيا يلقِي إِلَيْهِ الْأَخْبَار، وَمِنْهُم من كَانَ يزْعم أَنه يعرف الْأُمُور بمقدمات أَسبَاب يسْتَدلّ بهَا على مواقعها من كَلَام من يسْأَله أَو فعله أَو حَاله، وَهَذَا يخصونه باسم العراف، كَالَّذي يدعى معرفَة الشَّيْء الْمَسْرُوق وَمَكَان الضَّالة وَنَحْوهمَا........  .(12/59)وروى عَن أبي يُوسُف أَنه: لَا يجوز بيع الْكَلْب الْعَقُور، كَمَا روى عَن أبي حنيفَة فِيهِ، ثمَّ على أصلهم يجب قِيمَته على قَاتله، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِمَا رُوِيَ عَن عُثْمَان ابْن عَفَّان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه أغرم رجلا ثمن كلب قَتله عشْرين بَعِيرًا، وَبِمَا رُوِيَ عَن عبد الله بن عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ أَنه قضى فِي كلب صيد قَتله رجل بِأَرْبَعِينَ درهما، وَقضى فِي كلب مَاشِيَة بكبش.وَقَالَ المخالفون لَهُم: أثر عُثْمَان مُنْقَطع وَضَعِيف. قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: ثمَّ الثَّابِت عَن عُثْمَان بِخِلَافِهِ، فَإِنَّهُ خطب فَأمر بقتل الْكلاب. قَالَ الشَّافِعِي: فَكيف يَأْمر بقتل مَا يغرم من قَتله قِيمَته؟ وَأثر عبد الله بن عَمْرو لَهُ طَرِيقَانِ: أَحدهمَا مُنْقَطع، وَالْآخر فِيهِ من لَيْسَ بِمَعْرُوف وَلَا يُتَابع عَلَيْهِمَا، كَمَا قَالَه البُخَارِيّ، وَقد روى عبد الله بن عَمْرو النَّهْي عَن ثمن الْكَلْب، فَلَو ثَبت عَنهُ الْقَضَاء بِقِيمَتِه لكَانَتْ الْعبْرَة بروايته لَا بِقَضَائِهِ على الصَّحِيح عِنْد الْأُصُولِيِّين  َ. انْتهى..........(12/60)اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي جَوَاز بيع الهر، فَذهب قوم إِلَى جَوَاز بَيْعه وَحل ثمنه، وَبِه قَالَ الْجُمْهُور، وَهُوَ قَول الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين وَالْحكم وَحَمَّاد وَمَالك وسُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ وَأبي حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق، وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: وروينا عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه رخص فِي بَيْعه. قَالَ وكرهت طَائِفَة بَيْعه، روينَا ذَلِك عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة وطاووس وَمُجاهد، وَبِه قَالَ جَابر بن زيد، وَأجَاب الْقَائِلُونَ بِجَوَاز بَيْعه عَن الحَدِيث بأجوبه: أَحدهَا: أَن الحَدِيث ضَعِيف وَهُوَ مَرْدُود. وَالثَّانِي: حمل الحَدِيث على الهر إِذا توحش فَلم يقدر على تَسْلِيمه، حَكَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي (السّنَن) عَن بعض أهل الْعلم. وَالثَّالِث: مَا حَكَاهُ البييهقي عَن بَعضهم أَنه: كَانَ ذَلِك فِي ابْتِدَاء الْإِسْلَام حِين كَانَ مَحْكُومًا بِنَجَاسَتِهِ، ثمَّ لما حكم بِطَهَارَة سؤره حل ثمنه. وَالرَّابِع: أَن النَّهْي مَحْمُول على التَّنْزِيه لَا على التَّحْرِيم، وَلَفظ مُسلم: زجر، يشْعر بتَخْفِيف النَّهْي، فَلَيْسَ على التَّحْرِيم بل على التَّنْزِيه، وَعكس ابْن حزم هَذَا، فَقَالَ: الزّجر أَشد النَّهْي وَفِي كل مِنْهُمَا نظر لَا يخفى. وَالْخَامِس: مَا حَكَاهُ ابْن حزم عَن بَعضهم أَنه يُعَارضهُ مَا روى أَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَابْن عَبَّاس عَن النبيصلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: أَنه أَبَاحَ ثمن الهر، ثمَّ رده بِكَلَام طَوِيل. وَالسَّادِس: مَا حَكَاهُ أَيْضا ابْن حزم عَن بَعضهم أَنه: لما صَحَّ الْإِجْمَاع على وجوب الهر وَالْكَلب الْمُبَاح اتِّخَاذه فِي الْمِيرَاث وَالْوَصِيَّة وَالْملك جَازَ بيعيهما، ثمَّ رده أَيْضا. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: وَالْجَوَاب الْمُعْتَمد أَنه مَحْمُول على مَا لَا نفع فِيهِ، أَو: على أَنه نهي تَنْزِيه حَتَّى يعْتَاد النَّاس هِبته وإعارته.............(12/70)امر بن شرَاحِيل الْكُوفِي التَّابِعِيّ الْكَبِير، قَالَ مَنْصُور بن عبد الرَّحْمَن الفداني عَن الشّعبِيّ: إِنَّه قَالَ: أدْركْت خَمْسمِائَة من أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يَقُولُونَ: عَليّ وَطَلْحَة وَالزُّبَيْر فِي الْجنَّة، مَاتَ سنة ثَلَاث وَمِائَة وَهُوَ ابْن ثِنْتَيْنِ وَثَمَانِينَ،....  (12/76)قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: وَهَذَا الحَدِيث دَال على أَن اسْم الْجَار يَقع على غير الملاصق، لِأَنَّهُ قد يكون لَهُ جَار ملاصق وبابه من سكَّة غير سكته، وَله جَار بَينه وَبَين بَابه قدر ذراعين وَلَيْسَ بملاصق، وَهُوَ أدناهما بَابا. وَقد خرج أَبُو حنيفَة عَن ظَاهر الحَدِيث، فَقَالَ: إِن الْجَار الملاصق إِذا ترك الشُّفْعَة وطلبها الَّذِي يَلِيهِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ حد وَلَا طَرِيق فَلَا شُفْعَة لَهُ، وعوام الْعلمَاء يَقُولُونَ: إِذا أوصى رجل لجيرانه أعْطى اللزيق وَغَيره إلاَّ أَبَا حنيفَة، فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ: لَا يعْطى إلاَّ اللزيق وَحده. انْتهىلت: الَّذِي قَالَ: خرج أَبُو حنيفَة عَن ظَاهر الحَدِيث، خرج عَن ظَاهر الْأَدَب، وَلَا ينْقل عَن إِمَام مثل أبي حنيفَة شَيْء مِمَّا قَالَه إلاَّ بمراعاة الْأَدَب، فَإِن الَّذِي ينْقل عَنهُ شَيْئا من بعده لَا يُسَاوِي مِقْدَاره وَلَا يدانيه لَا فِي الدّين وَلَا فِي الْعلم، وَأَبُو حنيفَة لَا يذهب إِلَى شَيْء إلاَّ بعد أَن يُحَقّق مدركه والسر فِيهِ، وَالْأَصْل فِي النُّصُوص التَّعْلِيل، وَلَا يدْرِي هَذَا إلاَّ من يقف على مداركها، والسر فِي وجوب الشُّفْعَة دفع الْأَذَى من الْخَارِج، وَلِهَذَا قدم الشَّرِيك فِي نفس الْمَبِيع، ثمَّ من بعده الشَّرِيك فِي حق الْمَبِيع، ثمَّ من بعدهمَا للْجَار، وَلَا يحصل الضَّرَر فِي منع الشُّفْعَة إلاَّ للْجَار الملاصق لاتصال الجدران، وَوضع الأخشاب بَينه وَبَين صَاحب الْملك، وَلَا مُنَاسبَة بَين الْجَار الَّذِي لَهُ الشُّفْعَة وَبَين الْجَار الَّذِي أوصى إِلَيْهِ بشء، لِأَن أَمر الشُّفْعَة مَبْنِيّ على الْقَهْر، بِخِلَاف الْوَصِيَّة........  ..(12/77)قَالَ الله تَعَالَى: {إِن خير من اسْتَأْجَرت. .} (الْقَصَص: 62) . الْآيَة. وَقَالَ مقَاتل بن سُلَيْمَان فِي (تَفْسِيره) : هَذَا قَول صفوراء ابْنة شُعَيْب، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَهِي الَّتِي تزَوجهَا مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَكَانَت توأمة عبوراء، ولدت صفوراء قبلهَا بِنصْف يَوْم، وَكَانَ بَين الْمَكَان الَّذِي سقى فِيهِ الْغنم وَبَين شُعَيْب ثَلَاثَة أَمْيَال فَمشى مَعهَا وأمرها أَن تمشي خَلفه وتدله على الطَّرِيق، كَرَاهِيَة أَن ينظر إِلَيْهَا وهما على غير جادة، فَقَالَ شُعَيْب لابنته: من أَيْن علمت قوته وأمانته؟ فَقَالَت: أَزَال الْحجر عَن رَأس الْبِئْر، وَكَانَ لَا يطيقه إلاَّ رجال، وَقيل: أَرْبَعُونَ رجلا. وَذكرت أَنه أمرهَا أَن تمشي خَلفه كَرَاهَة أَن ينظر إِلَيْهَا، وسأوضح لَك هَذِه الْقِصَّة حَتَّى تقف على حَقِيقَتهَا مَعَ اخْتِصَار غير مخل.لما قتل مُوسَى القبطي كَمَا أخبر الله تَعَالَى فِي الْقُرْآن، فوكزه مُوسَى فَقضى عَلَيْهِ، فَأصْبح فِي الْمَدِينَة خَائفًا يترقب الْأَخْبَار، وَأمر فِرْعَوْن الذباحين بقتل مُوسَى، فَجَاءَهُ رجل من شيعته يُقَال لَهُ: خربيل، وَكَانَ قد آمن بإبراهيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَصدق مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَكَانَ ابْن عَم فِرْعَوْن، وَقَالَ لَهُ: إِن الْمَلأ يأتمرون بك، أَي: يتشاورون فِي قَتلك فَاخْرُج من هَذِه الْمَدِينَة إِنِّي لَك من الناصحين، فَخرج وَلم يدر أَيْن يذهب، فَجَاءَهُ ملك ودله على الطَّرِيق، فهداه إِلَى مَدين وَبَينهَا وَبَين مصر مسيرَة ثَمَانِيَة أَيَّام، وَقيل: عشرَة، وَكَانَ يَأْكُل من ورق الشّجر وَيَمْشي حافيا حَتَّى ورد مَاء مَدين وَنزل عِنْد الْبِئْر، وَإِذا بجنبه أمة من النَّاس يسقون، وَوجد من دونهم امْرَأتَيْنِ تذودان أَي: تمنعان أغنامهما عَن الِاخْتِلَاط بأغنام النَّاس، فَقَالَ لَهما: {مَا خطبكما قَالَتَا لَا نسقي حَتَّى يصدر الرعاء} (الْقَصَص: 32) . لأَنا ضعفاء لَا نقدر على مزاحمتهم {وأبونا شيخ كَبِير} (الْقَصَص: 52) . تعنيان شعيبا، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَالْمَشْهُور عِنْد الْجُمْهُور أَنه شُعَيْب النَّبِي،، وَقيل: إِنَّه ابْن أخي شُعَيْب، ذكره أَحْمد فِي (تَفْسِيره) وَذكر السُّهيْلي أَن شعيبا هُوَ شيرون بن ضيفون بن مَدين بن إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَيُقَال: شُعَيْب بن ملكاين، وَقيل: شيرون ابْن أخي شُعَيْب، وَقيل: ابْن عَم شُعَيْب، وَقَالَ وهب: اسْم ابْنَته الْكُبْرَى صفوراء، وَاسم الصُّغْرَى عبوراء،، وَقيل: اسْم إحديهما شرفا، وَقيل: ليا، وَالْمَقْصُود: لما جَاءَ إِلَى شُعَيْب بعد أَن فعل مَا ذكرنَا، قصَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقَصَص، قَالَ: {لَا تخف نجوت من الْقَوْم الظَّالِمين} (الْقَصَص: 62) . و {قَالَت إِحْدَاهمَا} (الْقَصَص: 32) . وَهِي صفوراء {يَا أَبَت اسْتَأْجرهُ إِن خير من اسْتَأْجَرت الْقوي الْأمين} (الْقَصَص: 62) . فَقَالَ لَهَا شُعَيْب، وَمَا علمك بِهَذَا؟ فَأخْبرت بِالَّذِي فعله مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَعِنْدَ ذَلِك قَالَ شُعَيْب: {إِنِّي أُرِيد أَن أنكحك إِحْدَى ابْنَتي هَاتين}..........(12/82)(وعامل النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يهود خَيْبَر) مُطَابقَة هَذَا التَّعْلِيق للتَّرْجَمَة من حَيْثُ أَنه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - عَامل يهود خَيْبَر على الْعَمَل فِي أرْضهَا إِذْ لم يُوجد من الْمُسلمين من يَنُوب منابهم فِي عمل الأَرْض فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت وَلما قوي الْإِسْلَام اسْتغنى عَنْهُم حَتَّى أجلاهم عمر بن الْخطاب رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ وَسقط بذلك قَول بَعضهم وَفِي استشهاده بِقصَّة مُعَاملَة النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يهود خَيْبَر على أَن يزرعوها نظر لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهَا تَصْرِيح بِالْمَقْصُودِ (قلت) كَيفَ يَنْفِي التَّصْرِيح بِالْمَقْصُودِ فِيهِ فَإِن مُعَامَلَته - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يهود خَيْبَر على الزِّرَاعَة فِي معنى استئجاره إيَّاهُم صَرِيحًاواستأجر النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَأَبُو بكر رجلا من بني الديل " وَهَذَا صَرِيح فِي أَنه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَأَبا بكر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ استأجرا هَذَا الرجل وَهُوَ مُشْرك إِذْ لم يجدا أحدا من أهل الْإِسْلَام وَقَول بَعضهم وَفِي استشهاده باستئجار الدَّلِيل الْمُشرك على ذَلِك نظر قَول واه صادر من غير ترو وَلَا تَأمل على مَا لَا يخفى........(12/84)ش الْعسرَة " بِضَم الْعين الْمُهْملَة وَسُكُون السِّين الْمُهْملَة وَهِي غَزْوَة تَبُوك وتعرف أَيْضا بالفاضحة وَقيل لَهَا الْعسرَة لِأَن الْحر كَانَ فِيهَا شَدِيدا والجدب كثيرا وَحين طابت الثِّمَار وَكَانَ النَّاس يحبونَ الْمقَام فِي ثمارهم وظلالهم وَكَانَت فِي رَجَب قَالَ ابْن سعد يَوْم الْخَمِيس وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين خرج فِي أول يَوْم من رَجَب وَرجع فِي سلخ شَوَّال وَقيل رَمَضَان من سنة تسع من الْهِجْرَة..........  ...(12/85)احْتج أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي آخَرين فِي أَن المعضوض إِذا جبذ يَده فَسَقَطت أَسْنَان العاض أَو فك لحييْهِ فَلَا ضَمَان عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي إِذا صال الْفَحْل على رجل فَدفعهُ فَأتى عَلَيْهِ لم يلْزمه قِيمَته وَعند مَالك يضمن المعضوض قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ لم يقل أحد بِالْقصاصِ فِي ذَلِك فِيمَا علمت وَإِنَّمَا الْخلاف فِي الضَّمَان فأسقطه أَبُو حنيفَة وَبَعض أَصْحَابنَا وَضَمنَهُ الشَّافِعِي وَهُوَ مَشْهُور مَذْهَب مَالك قَالَ وَنزل بعض أَصْحَابنَا القَوْل بِالضَّمَانِ على مَا إِذا أمكنه نزع يَده بِرِفْق فانتزعها بعنف وَحمل بعض أَصْحَابنَا الحَدِيث على أَنه كَانَ متحرك الثنايا وَقَالَ أَبُو عبد الْملك لم يَصح الحَدِيث عِنْد مَالك وَفِيه اسْتِئْجَار الْأَجِير للْخدمَة وكفاية مُؤنَة الْعَمَل فِي الْغَزْو وَغَيره سَوَاء وَأما الْقِتَال فَلَا يسْتَأْجر عَلَيْهِ لِأَن على كل مُسلم أَن يُقَاتل حَتَّى تكون كلمة الله هِيَ الْعليا...........(12/85)وَقد اتّفق أهل النَّقْل على أَن مُدَّة الْيَهُود إِلَى بعثة النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - كَانَت أَكثر من ألفي سنة وَمُدَّة النَّصَارَى من ذَلِك سِتّمائَة سنة وَقيل أقل فَيكون مُدَّة الْمُسلمين أَكثر من ألف قطعا (قلت) فِيهِ نظر لِأَنَّهُ صَحَّ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس من طرق صِحَاح أَنه قَالَ الدُّنْيَا سَبْعَة أَيَّام كل يَوْم ألف سنة وَبعث رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فِي الْيَوْم الآخر مِنْهَا وَقد مَضَت مِنْهُ سنُون أَو مئون وَيُؤَيّد هَذَا أَيْضا حَدِيث زمل الْخُزَاعِيّ حِين قصّ على رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - رُؤْيَاهُ وَقَالَ فِيهَا رَأَيْتُك على مِنْبَر لَهُ سبع دَرَجَات الحَدِيث وَفِيه فِي الْمِنْبَر ودرجاته الدُّنْيَا سَبْعَة آلَاف سنة بعثت فِي آخرهَا ألفا وَقد صحّح أَبُو جَعْفَر الطَّبَرِيّ هَذَا الأَصْل بآثار –.......(12/95)وروى إِسْحَاق فِي (مُسْنده) من طَرِيق كثير بن عبد الله بن عَمْرو بن عَوْف عَن أَبِيه عَن جده مَرْفُوعا: الْمُسلمُونَ على شروطهم إلاَّ شرطا حرم حَلَالا أَو أحل حَرَامًا، وَكثير ابْن عبد الله ضَعِيف عِنْد الْأَكْثَرين إلاَّ أَن البُخَارِيّ قوي أمره وَكَذَلِكَ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن خُزَيْمَة، وَفِي بعض نسخ البُخَارِيّ وَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (الْمُسلمُونَ على شروطهم) ، وَقيل: ظن ابْن التِّين أَن قَوْله: وَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (الْمُسلمُونَ على شروطهم) بَقِيَّة كَلَام ابْن سِيرِين، فشرح على ذَلِك، فَوَهم وَقد اعْترض عَلَيْهِ الشَّيْخ قطب الدّين الْحلَبِي وَغَيره.........(12/93)وَقد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي أَخذ الْأجر على الرّقية بِالْفَاتِحَةِ، وَفِي أَخذه على التَّعْلِيم، فَأَجَازَهُ عَطاء وَأَبُو قلَابَة، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَأبي ثَوْر، وَنَقله الْقُرْطُبِيّ عَن أبي حنيفَة فِي الرّقية، وَهُوَ قَول إِسْحَاق. وَكره الزُّهْرِيّ تَعْلِيم الْقُرْآن بِالْأَجْرِ. وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه: لَا يجوز أَن يَأْخُذ الْأجر على تَعْلِيم الْقُرْآن، وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم من أَصْحَابنَا فِي كِتَابه (الْكَافِي) : وَلَا يجوز أَن يسْتَأْجر رجل رجلا أَن يعلم وَلَده الْقُرْآن وَالْفِقْه والفرائض أَو يؤمهم رَمَضَان أَو يُؤذن، وَفِي (خُلَاصَة الْفَتَاوَى) نَاقِلا عَن الأَصْل: لَا يجوز الِاسْتِئْجَار على الطَّاعَات كتعليم الْقُرْآن وَالْفِقْه وَالْأَذَان والتذكير والتدريس وَالْحج والغزو، يَعْنِي: لَا يجب الْأجر، وَعند أهل الْمَدِينَة: يجوز، وَبِه أَخذ الشَّافِعِي ونصير وعصام، وَأَبُو نصر الْفَقِيه وَأَبُو اللَّيْث رَحِمهم الله. وَالْأَصْل الَّذِي بنى عَلَيْهِ حُرْمَة الِاسْتِئْجَار على هَذِه الْأَشْيَاء: أَن كل طَاعَة يخْتَص بهَا الْمُسلم لَا يجوز الِاسْتِئْجَار عَلَيْهَا، لِأَن هَذِه الْأَشْيَاء طَاعَة وقربة تقع على الْعَامِل......._(12/95)مَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي (شعب الْإِيمَان) من حَدِيث سُلَيْمَان بن بُرَيْدَة عَن أَبِيه قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (من قَرَأَ الْقُرْآن يَأْكُل بِهِ النَّاس جَاءَ يَوْم الْقِيَامَة وَوَجهه عَظمَة لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ لحم) . وَمِنْهَا: مَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث عمرَان بن حُصَيْن يرفعهُ: (اقرأوا الْقُرْآن وسلوا الله بِهِ، فَإِن من بعدكم قوم يقرأون الْقُرْآن يسْأَلُون النَّاس بِهِ) . وَذكر ابْن بطال من حَدِيث حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة عَن أبي جرهم عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة، قلت: (يَا رَسُول الله {مَا تَقول فِي المعلمين؟ قَالَ} أجرهم حرَام) وَذكر ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس، مَرْفُوعا: (لَا تستأجروا المعلمين) وَهَذَا غير صَحِيح، وَفِي إِسْنَاده أَحْمد بن عبد الله الْهَرَوِيّ، قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ: دجال يضع الحَدِيث، وَوَافَقَهُ صَاحب التَّنْقِيح، وَهَذِه الْأَحَادِيث، وَإِن كَانَ فِي بَعْضهَا مقَال، لَكِنَّهَا يُؤَكد بَعْضهَا بَعْضًا، وَلَا سِيمَا حَدِيث الْقوس، فَإِنَّهُ صَحِيح كَمَا ذكرنَا، وَإِذا تعَارض نصان أَحدهمَا مُبِيح وَالْآخر محرم يدل على النّسخ..........(12/96)وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ: وَيجوز الْأجر على الرقى وَإِن كَانَ يدْخل فِي بعضه الْقُرْآن، لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ على النَّاس أَن يرقي بَعضهم بَعْضًا، وَتَعْلِيم النَّاس بَعضهم بَعْضًا الْقُرْآن وَاجِب، لِأَن فِي ذَلِك التَّبْلِيغ عَن الله تَعَالَى، وَقَالَ صَاحب (التَّوْضِيح) : قَول الطَّحَاوِيّ هَذَا غلط، لِأَن تعلمه لَيْسَ بِفَرْض، فَكيف تَعْلِيمه؟ وَإِنَّمَا الْفَرْض الْمعِين مِنْهُ على كل أحد مَا تقوم بِهِ الصَّلَاة، وَغير ذَلِك فَضِيلَة ونافلة، وَكَذَلِكَ تَعْلِيم النَّاس بَعضهم بَعْضًا، لَيْسَ بِفَرْض مُتَعَيّن عَلَيْهِم، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ على الْكِفَايَة، وَلَا فرق بَين الْأُجْرَة فِي الرقي وعَلى تَعْلِيم الْقُرْآن، لِأَن ذَلِك كُله مَنْفَعَة. انْتهى. قلت: هَذَا كَلَام صادر بقلة الْأَدَب وَعدم مُرَاعَاة أدب الْبَحْث، سَوَاء كَانَ هَذَا الْكَلَام مِنْهُ أَو هُوَ نَقله...........(12/100)عْلَم أَن طَبَقَات أَنْسَاب الْعَرَب سِتّ الشّعب بِفَتْح الشين وَهُوَ النّسَب الْأَبْعَد كعدنان مثلا وَهُوَ أَبُو الْقَبَائِل الَّذين ينسبون إِلَيْهِ وَيجمع على شعوب والقبيلة وَهِي مَا انقسم بِهِ الشّعب كربيعة وَمُضر والعمارة بِكَسْر الْعين وَهِي مَا انقسم فِيهِ أَنْسَاب الْقَبِيلَة كقريش وكنانة وَيجمع على عمارات وعمائر والبطن وَهِي مَا انقسم فِيهِ أَنْسَاب الْعِمَارَة كبني عبد منَاف وَبني مَخْزُوم وَيجمع على بطُون وأبطن والفخذ وَهِي مَا انقسم فِيهِ أَنْسَاب الْبَطن كبني هَاشم وَبني أُميَّة وَيجمع على أفخاذ والفصيلة بالصَّاد الْمُهْملَة وَهِي مَا انقسم فِيهِ أَنْسَاب الْفَخْذ كبني الْعَبَّاس وَأكْثر مَا يَدُور على الْأَلْسِنَة من الطَّبَقَات الْقَبِيلَة ثمَّ الْبَطن وَرُبمَا عبر عَن كل وَاحِد من الطَّبَقَات السِّت بالحي إِمَّا على الْعُمُوم مثل أَن يُقَال حَيّ من الْعَرَب وَإِمَّا على الْخُصُوص مثل أَن يُقَال حَيّ من بني فلَان......(12/100)يهِ جَوَاز الرّقية بِشَيْء من كتاب الله تَعَالَى وَيلْحق بِهِ مَا كَانَ من الدَّعْوَات المأثورة أَو مِمَّا يشابهها وَلَا يجوز بِأَلْفَاظ مِمَّا لَا يعلم مَعْنَاهَا من الْأَلْفَاظ الْغَيْر الْعَرَبيَّة وَفِيه خلاف فَقَالَ الشّعبِيّ وَقَتَادَة وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَجَمَاعَة آخَرُونَ يكره الرقي وَالْوَاجِب على الْمُؤمن أَن يتْرك ذَلِك اعتصاما بِاللَّه تَعَالَى وتوكلا عَلَيْهِ وثقة بِهِ وانقطاعا إِلَيْهِيهِ جَوَاز الرّقية بِشَيْء من كتاب الله تَعَالَى وَيلْحق بِهِ مَا كَانَ من الدَّعْوَات المأثورة أَو مِمَّا يشابهها وَلَا يجوز بِأَلْفَاظ مِمَّا لَا يعلم مَعْنَاهَا من الْأَلْفَاظ الْغَيْر الْعَرَبيَّة وَفِيه خلاف فَقَالَ الشّعبِيّ وَقَتَادَة وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَجَمَاعَة آخَرُونَ يكره الرقي وَالْوَاجِب على الْمُؤمن أَن يتْرك ذَلِك اعتصاما بِاللَّه تَعَالَى وتوكلا عَلَيْهِ وثقة بِهِ وانقطاعا إِلَيْهِ......(12/100)أَن سُورَة الْفَاتِحَة فِيهَا شِفَاء وَلِهَذَا من أسمائها الشافية وَفِي التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث أبي سعيد مَرْفُوعا فَاتِحَة الْكتاب شِفَاء من كل سقم وَلأبي دَاوُد من حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود مرض الْحسن أَو الْحُسَيْن فَنزل جِبْرَائِيل عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام فَأمره أَن يقْرَأ الْفَاتِحَة على إِنَاء من المَاء أَرْبَعِينَ مرّة فَيغسل يَدَيْهِ وَرجلَيْهِ وَرَأسه وَقَالَ ابْن بطال مَوضِع الرّقية مِنْهَا إياك نستعين وَعبارَة الْقُرْطُبِيّ موضعهَا إياك نعْبد وَإِيَّاك نستعين وَالظَّاهِر أَنَّهَا كلهَا رقية لقَوْله وَمَا يدْريك أَنَّهَا رقية وَلم يقل فِيهَا فَيُسْتَحَب قرَاءَتهَا على اللديغ وَالْمَرِيض وَصَاحب العاهة........

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الجمعة 
الموافق : 13/ ربيع الأول / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 31/ أكتوبر / 2020 ميلادي 

*الجزء الثاني عشر* 
*باب " ثمار "*
*(12/4)*
*وَقد روى أَبُو دَاوُد من طَرِيق عَطاء عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة مَرْفُوعا**:* *إِذا طلع النَّجْم صباحا رفعت العاهة عَن كل بلد،**وَفِي رِوَايَة أبي حنيفَة عَن عَطاء**:* *رفعت العاهة من الثِّمَار والنجم هُوَ الثريا، وطلوعها صباحا يَقع فِي أول فصل الصَّيف، وَذَلِكَ عِنْد اشتداد الْحر فِي بِلَاد الْحجاز وَابْتِدَاء نضج الثِّمَار، وَالْمُعْتَبر فِي الْحَقِيقَة النضج وطلوع النَّجْم عَلامَة لَهُ،**وَقد بَينه فِي الحَدِيث بقوله**:* *ويتبين الْأَصْفَر من الْأَحْمَر**.*
*..........*
*(12/5)*
*وَاخْتلف السّلف فِي قَوْله**: (**حَتَّى يَبْدُو صَلَاحهَا**)* *هَل المُرَاد مِنْهُ جنس الثِّمَار؟ حَتَّى لَو بدا الصّلاح فِي بُسْتَان من الْبَلَد مثلا جَازَ بيع ثَمَرَة جَمِيع الْبَسَاتِين، وَإِن لم يبد الصّلاح فِيهَا أَو لَا بُد من بَدو الصّلاح فِي كل بُسْتَان على حِدة؟ أَو لَا بُد من بَدو الصّلاح فِي كل جنس على حِدة؟ أَو فِي كل شَجَرَة على حِدة؟ على أَقْوَال**.* *وَالْأول**:* *قَول اللَّيْث، وَهُوَ عِنْد الْمَالِكِيَّة بِشَرْط أَن يكون الصّلاح متلاحقا**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *قَول أَحْمد، وَعنهُ فِي رِوَايَة كالرابع،**وَالثَّالِث**:* *قَول الشَّافِعِيَّة**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا كُله غير مُحْتَاج إِلَيْهِ عِنْد الْحَنَفِيَّة**.*
*...........*
*(12/10)*
*قَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر: لَا خلاف بَين أهل الْعلم فِي أَن مَا دخل فِي الْجِنْس الْوَاحِد من جنس التَّفَاضُل وَالزِّيَادَة لم تجز فِيهِ الزِّيَادَة، لَا فِي كيل وَلَا فِي وزن، وَالْوَزْن والكيل فِي ذَلِك سَوَاء عِنْدهم إِلَّا أَن كَانَ أَصله الْكل لَا يُبَاع إِلَّا كَيْلا وَمَا كَانَ أَصله الْوَزْن لَا يُبَاع إلاَّ وزنا، وَمَا كَانَ أَصله الْكَيْل فَبيع وزنا فَهُوَ عِنْدهم مماثلة، وَإِن كَرهُوا ذَلِك. وَمَا كَانَ مَوْزُونا فَلَا يجوز أَن يُبَاع كَيْلا عِنْد جَمِيعهم، لِأَن الْمُمَاثلَة لَا تدْرك بِالْكَيْلِ إلاَّ فِيمَا كَانَ كَيْلا لَا وزنا اتبَاعا للسّنة، وَأَجْمعُوا أَن الذَّهَب وَالْوَرق والنحاس وَمَا أشبهه لَا يجوز يَبِيع شىء كُله كَيْلا لكيل يُوَجه من الْوُجُوه وَالتَّمْر كُله على اخْتِلَاف انواعه جنس وَاحِد لَا يجوز فِيهِ التَّفَاضُل فِي البيع والمعاوضة، وَكَذَلِكَ الْبر وَالزَّبِيب، وكل طَعَام مَكِيل، هَذَا حكم الطَّعَام المقتات عِنْد مَالك**.* *وَعند الشَّافِعِي**:* *الطَّعَام كُله مقتات أَو غير مقتات،**وَعند الْكُوفِيّين**:* *الطَّعَام الْمكيل وَالْمَوْزُون دون غَيره، وَقد احْتج بِحَدِيث الْبَاب من أجَاز بيع الطَّعَام من رجل نَقْدا ويبتاع مِنْهُ طَعَاما قبل الِافْتِرَاق وَبعده، لِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يخص فِيهِ بَائِع الطَّعَام وَلَا مبتاعه من غَيره، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي وَأبي حنيفَة وَأبي ثَوْر، وَلَا يجوز هَذَا عِنْد مَالك**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَزعم قوم أَن بيع الْعَامِل الصاعين بالصاع كَانَ قبل نزُول آيَة الرِّبَا، وَقبل إخبارهم بِتَحْرِيم التَّفَاضُل بذلك، فَلذَلِك لم يَأْمُرهُ بفسخه**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَهَذِه غَفلَة،**لِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ فِي غَنَائِم خَيْبَر للسعدين**:* *أريتما فَردا، وَفتح خَيْبَر مقدم على مَا كَانَ بعد ذَلِك مِمَّا وَقع فِي ثَمَرهَا وَجَمِيع أمرهَا وَقد احْتج بعض الشَّافِعِيَّة بِهَذَا الحَدِيث على أَن الْعينَة لَيست حَرَامًا،*
*......*
*(12/20)*
*اخْتلف من يَقُول بِالشُّفْعَة للْجَار،**فَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا الْحَنَفِيَّة**:* *لَا شُفْعَة إلاَّ للْجَار الملازق،**وَقَالَ الْحسن بن حَيّ**:* *للْجَار مُطلقًا بعد الشَّرِيك،**وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ**:* *الْجَار الَّذِي تجب لَهُ الشُّفْعَة أَرْبَعُونَ دَارا حول الدَّار**.* *وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ**:* *من كل جَانب من جَوَانِب الدَّار أَرْبَعُونَ دَارا**.* *وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ**:* *هُوَ كل من صلى مَعَه صَلَاة الصُّبْح فِي الْمَسْجِد،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *أهل الْمَدِينَة كلهم جيران، وَحجَّة أَصْحَابنَا فِيمَا ذَهَبُوا إِلَيْهِ أَحَادِيث رويت عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *مِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح،**فَقَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا إِبْرَاهِيم بن أبي دَاوُد البرنسي،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا عَليّ ابْن صَالح الْقطَّان وَأحمد بن حبَان،**قَالَا**:* *حَدثنَا عِيسَى بن يُونُس،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا سعيد بن أبي عرُوبَة عَن قَتَادَة عَن أنس أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**جَار الدَّار أَحَق بِالدَّار**) .* *وَأخرجه الْبَزَّار أَيْضا فِي** (**مُسْنده**) .* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: وَلَا يعرف حَدِيث قَتَادَة عَن أنس إلاَّ من حَدِيث عِيسَى بن يُونُس*
*..........*
*(12/22)*
*أخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ،**وَقَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا عَليّ بن حجر،**قَالَ**:* *أخبرنَا إِسْمَاعِيل بن علية عَن سعيد عَن قَتَادَة عَن الْحسن عَن سَمُرَة بن جُنْدُب،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**جَار الدَّار أَحَق بِالدَّار**) .* *وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح، وَأخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ من سِتَّة طرق صِحَاح أَحدهَا مُرْسل**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *الْحسن لم يسمع من سَمُرَة إلاَّ ثَلَاثَة أَحَادِيث، وَهَذَا لَيْسَ مِنْهَا؟**قلت**:* *قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن البُخَارِيّ،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *إِنَّه سمع مِنْهُ عدَّة أَحَادِيث، وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم فِي أثْنَاء كتاب الْبيُوع من** (**الْمُسْتَدْرك**) :* *قد احْتج البُخَارِيّ بالْحسنِ عَن سَمُرَة، وَذَلِكَ بعد أَن روى حَدِيثا من رِوَايَة الْحسن عَن سَمُرَة**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث عَليّ بن أبي طَالب وَعبد الله بن مَسْعُود، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ،**وَقَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا أَبُو بكرَة حَدثنَا أَبُو أَحْمد،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا سُفْيَان عَن مَنْصُور عَن الحكم عَمَّن سمع عليا وَعبد الله بن مَسْعُود يَقُولَانِ: قضى رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بالجوار*
*.........*
*(12/23)*
*إعلم أَن لفظ**:* *اللَّهُمَّ،**يسْتَعْمل فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب على ثَلَاثَة أنحاء**:* *أَحدهَا: للنداء الْمَحْض وَهُوَ ظَاهر**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *للإيذان بنذرة الْمُسْتَثْنى كَقَوْلِك بعد كَلَام: أللهم، إلاَّ إِذا كَانَ كَذَا**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *ليدل على تَيَقّن الْمُجيب فِي الْجَواب المقترن هُوَ بِهِ،**كَقَوْلِك لمن قَالَ**:* *أَزِيد قَائِم أللهم نعم أَو أللهم لَا، كَأَنَّهُ يُنَادِيه تَعَالَى مستشهدا على مَا قَالَ من الْجَواب. وأللهم هَذَا هُنَا من هَذَا الْقَبِيل**.* *قَوْله**: (**إِنِّي كَانَ لي أَبَوَانِ شَيْخَانِ كبيران**) .* *قَوْله**:* *أَبَوَانِ، من بَاب التغليب لِأَن الْمَقْصُود الْأَب وَالأُم،**وَفِي رِوَايَة الْمُزَارعَة**:* *أللهم إِنَّه كَانَ لي والدان شَيْخَانِ كبيران ولي صبية صغَار وَكنت أرعى عَلَيْهِم،**وَفِي رِوَايَة هَذَا الْبَاب**:* *وَكنت أخرج فأرعى،**يَعْنِي**:* *كنت أخرج إِلَى المرعى فأرعى*
*........*
*(12/25)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَفِيه: دَلِيل على صِحَة قَول ابْن الْقَاسِم: إِذا أودع رجل رجلا طَعَاما فَبَاعَهُ الْمُودع بِثمن: فَرضِي الْمُودع بِهِ، فَلهُ الْخِيَار إِن شَاءَ أَخذ الثّمن الَّذِي بَاعه بِهِ، وَإِن شَاءَ أَخذ مثل طَعَامه، وَمنع أَشهب**.* *قَالَ**:* *لِأَنَّهُ طَعَام بِطَعَام فِيهِ*
*خيار* 
*..........*
*قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *اسْتدلَّ بِهِ أَحْمد على أَن الْمُسْتَوْدع إِذا أتجر فِي مَال الْوَدِيعَة وَربح أَن الرِّبْح إِنَّمَا يكون لرب المَال،**قَالَ**:* *وَهَذَا لَا يدل على مَا قَالَ، وَذَلِكَ أَن صَاحب الْفرق إِنَّمَا تبرع بِفِعْلِهِ وتقرب بِهِ إِلَى الله، عز وَجل،**وَقد قَالَ**:* *إِنَّه اشْترى بقرًا وَهُوَ تصرف مِنْهُ فِي أَمر لم يُوكله بِهِ، فَلَا يسْتَحق عَلَيْهِ ربحا، وَالْأَشْبَه بِمَعْنَاهُ أَنه قد تصدق بِهَذَا المَال على الْأَجِير بعد أَن أتجر فِيهِ، وأنماه، وَالَّذِي ذهب إِلَيْهِ أَكثر الْفُقَهَاء فِي الْمُسْتَوْدع إِذا أتجر بِمَال الْوَدِيعَة وَالْمُضَارب إِذا خَالف رب المَال فربحا أَنه لَيْسَ لصَاحب المَال من الرِّبْح شَيْء،**وَعند أبي حنيفَة**:* *الْمضَارب ضَامِن لرأس المَال وَالرِّبْح لَهُ وَيتَصَدَّق بِهِ، والوضيعة عَلَيْهِ**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *إِن كَانَ اشْترى السّلْعَة بِعَين المَال فَالْبيع بَاطِل، وَإِن كَانَ بِغَيْر عينه فالسلعة ملك المُشْتَرِي وَهُوَ ضَامِن لِلْمَالِ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَأما من أتجر فِي مَال غَيره؟**فَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *يطيب لَهُ الرِّبْح إِذا رد رَأس المَال إِلَى صَاحبه، سَوَاء كَانَ غَاصبا لِلْمَالِ أَو كَانَ وَدِيعَة عِنْده مُتَعَدِّيا فِيهِ، هَذَا قَول عَطاء وَمَالك وَاللَّيْث وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأبي يُوسُف، وَاسْتحبَّ مَالك وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ تنزهه عَنهُ، وَيتَصَدَّق بِهِ**.* *وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *يرد المَال وَيتَصَدَّق بِالرِّبْحِ كُله، وَلَا يطيب لَهُ مِنْهُ شَيْء، هَذَا قَول أبي حنيفَة وَمُحَمّد بن الْحسن وَزفر**.* *وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *الرِّبْح لرب المَال وَهُوَ ضَامِن لما تعدى فِيهِ، هَذَا قَول ابْن عمر وَأبي قلَابَة،**وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وإصح هَذِه الْأَقْوَال قَول من قَالَ: إِن الرِّبْح للْغَاصِب والمتعدي وَالله أعلم*
*........*
*(12/26)*
*قد قَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لعياض بن حمَار حِين أهْدى لَهُ فِي شركه: إِنَّا لَا نقبل زبد الْمُشْركين، يُرِيد عطاهم**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ أَبُو سُلَيْمَان: يشبه أَن يكون ذَلِك مَنْسُوخا، لِأَنَّهُ قبل هَدْيه غير وَاحِد من أهل الشّرك، أهْدى لَهُ الْمُقَوْقس وأكيدر دومة**.* *قَالَ**:* *إلاَّ أَن يزْعم زاعم أَن بَين هَدَايَا أهل الشّرك وهدايا أهل الْكتاب فرقا. انْتهى**.*
*قلت**:* *فِيهِ نظر فِي مَوَاضِع**.*
*الأول**:* *أَن الزَّعْم بِالْفرقِ الْمَذْكُور يردهُ قَول عبد الرَّحْمَن فِي نفس هَذَا الحَدِيث: إِن هَذَا الرجل كَانَ مُشْركًا،**وَقد قَالَ لَهُ**:* *أبيع أم هَدِيَّة؟*
*الثَّانِي**:* *هَدِيَّة أكيدر كَانَت قبل إِسْلَام عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، رَاوِي هَذَا الحَدِيث، لِأَن إِسْلَامه كَانَ فِي هدنة الْحُدَيْبِيَة، وَذَلِكَ فِي سنة سبع، وهدنة أكيدر كَانَت بعد وَفَاة سعد بن معَاذ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، الَّذِي قَالَ فِي حَقه، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**لما عجب النَّاس من هَدِيَّة أكيدر**:* *وَالَّذِي نَفسِي بِيَدِهِ، لمناديل سعد بن معَاذ فِي الْجنَّة أحسن من هَذِه، وَسعد توفّي بعد غَزْوَة بني قُرَيْظَة سنة أَربع فِي قَول عقبَة،**وَعند إِبْنِ إِسْحَاق**:* *سنة خمس، وأيّا مَا كَانَ فَهُوَ قبل إِسْلَام عبد الرَّحْمَن، وبَعْثُ حَاطِب بن أبي بلتعة إِلَى الْمُقَوْقس كَانَ فِي سنة سِتّ، ذكره ابْن مَنْدَه وَغَيره، فَدلَّ على أَنه قبل هَذَا الحَدِيث**.*
*الثَّالِث**:* *لقَائِل أَن يَقُول: هَذَانِ اللَّذَان قبل مِنْهُمَا هديتهما لَيْسَ سوقة، إِنَّمَا هما ملكان. فَقبل هديتهما تألفا، لِأَن فِي رد هديتهما نوع حُصُول شَيْء**.*
*الرَّابِع**:* *نقُول: كَانَ قبُول هديتهم بإثابته عَلَيْهِمَا، وَقَوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لهَذَا الْمُشرك أَيْضا كَانَ تأنيسا لَهُ، وَلِأَن يثيبه بِأَكْثَرَ مِمَّا أهْدى، وَكَذَا يُقَال فِي هَدِيَّة كسْرَى الْمَذْكُورَة فِي كتاب الْحَرْبِيّ من حَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، ورد هَدِيَّة عِيَاض بن حمَار وَكَانَ بَينه وَبَين النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، معرفَة قبل الْبعْثَة، فَلَمَّا بعث أهْدى لَهُ فَرد هديته، وَكَذَا رد هَدِيَّة ذِي الجوشن، وَكَانَت فرسا، وَكَذَا رد هَدِيَّة ملاعب الأسنة، لأَنهم كَانُوا سوقة وَلَيْسوا ملوكا، وَأهْدى لَهُ ملك أَيْلَة بغلة، وفروة الجذامي هَدِيَّة فقبلهما وَكَانَا ملكَيْنِ، وَمِمَّا يُؤَيّد هَذَا مَا ذكره أَبُو عبيد فِي** (**كتاب الْأَمْوَال**) :* *أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِنَّمَا قبل هَدِيَّة أبي سُفْيَان بن حَرْب لِأَنَّهَا كَانَت فِي مُدَّة الْهُدْنَة، وَكَذَا هَدِيَّة الْمُقَوْقس إِنَّمَا كَانَ قبلهَا لِأَنَّهُ أكْرم حَاطِبًا وَأقر بنبوته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَلم يؤيسه من إِسْلَامه، وَقبُول هَدِيَّة الأكيدر لِأَن خَالِدا، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قدم بِهِ فحقن صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم دَمه وَصَالَحَهُ على الْجِزْيَة، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ نَصْرَانِيّا ثمَّ خلى سَبيله، وَكَذَا ملك أَيْلَة لما أهْدى كَسَاه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بردا لَهُ، وَهَذَا كُله يرجع إِلَى أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ لَا يقبل هَدِيَّة إلاَّ ويكافىء**.*
*ثمَّ إعلم أَن النَّاس اخْتلفُوا فِيمَا يهدى للأئمة، فَروِيَ عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه كَانَ يُوجب رده إِلَى بَيت المَال، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب أَبُو حنيفَة**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف**:* *مَا أهْدى إِلَيْهِ أهل الْحَرْب فَهُوَ لَهُ دون بَيت المَال، وَأما مَا يهدى للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خَاصَّة فَهُوَ فِي ذَلِك بِخِلَاف النَّاس، لِأَن الله تَعَالَى اختصه فِي أَمْوَال أهل الْحَرْب بِخَاصَّة لم تكن لغيره،**قَالَ تَعَالَى**: {**وَلَكِن الله يُسَلط رسله على من يَشَاء**} (**الْحَشْر: 6**) .* *بعد قَوْله**: {**مَا أَفَاء الله على رَسُوله**} (**الْحَشْر: 6**) .* *فسبيل مَا تصل إِلَيْهِ يَده من أَمْوَالهم على جِهَة الْهَدِيَّة وَالصُّلْح سَبِيل الْفَيْء يَضَعهُ حَيْثُ أرَاهُ الله، فَأَما الْمُسلمُونَ إِذا أهدوا إِلَيْهِ فَكَانَ من سجيته أَن لَا يردهَا بل يثيبهم عَلَيْهَا**.*
*
........*
*(12/28)*
*وسلمان هُوَ الْفَارِسِي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وقصته طَوِيلَة على مَا ذكره ابْن إِسْحَاق وَغَيره،**وملخصها**:* *أَنه هرب من أَبِيه لطلب الْحق وَكَانَ مجوسيا، فلحق براهب ثمَّ براهب ثمَّ بآخر، وَكَانَ يصحبهم إِلَى وفاتهم حَتَّى دله الْأَخير إِلَى الْحجاز وَأخْبرهُ بِظُهُور رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فقصده مَعَ بعض الْأَعْرَاب فغدروا بِهِ وباعوه فِي وَادي الْقرى ليهودي، ثمَّ اشْتَرَاهُ مِنْهُ يَهُودِيّ آخر من بني قُرَيْظَة، فَقدم بِهِ الْمَدِينَة، فَلَمَّا قدم رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَرَأى عَلَامَات النُّبُوَّة أسلم،**فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *كَاتب عَن نَفسك، عَاشَ مِائَتَيْنِ وَخمسين سنة،**وَقيل**:* *مِائَتَيْنِ وَخمْس وَسبعين سنة، وَمَات سنة سِتّ وَثَلَاثِينَ بالمداين**.*
*.......*
*(12/29)*
*وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن سعد أَنه قَالَ**:* *أخبرنَا أَبُو عَامر الْعَقدي وَأَبُو حُذَيْفَة مُوسَى بن مَسْعُود،**قَالَا**:* *حَدثنَا زُهَيْر بن مُحَمَّد عَن عبد الله بن مُحَمَّد بن عقيل عَن حَمْزَة بن صُهَيْب عَن أَبِيه،**قَالَ**:* *إِنِّي رجل من الْعَرَب من النمر بن قاسط، وَلَكِنِّي سبيت، سبتني الرّوم غُلَاما صَغِيرا بعد أَن عقلت أَهلِي وقومي وَعرفت نسبي،**وَعَن ابْن سعد**:* *كَانَ أَبَاهُ من النمر بن قاسط،**وَكَانَ عَاملا لكسرى**:* *فسبت الرّوم صهيبا لما غزت أهل فَارس فابتاعه مِنْهُم عبد الله بن جدعَان،**وَقيل**:* *هرب من الرّوم إِلَى مَكَّة فحالف ابْن جدعَان، فَهَذَا يُنَاسب التَّرْجَمَة،**لِأَنَّهُ دخل فِي قَوْله**:* *شِرَاء الْمَمْلُوك من الْحَرْبِيّ. وَأما بِلَال فَإِن ابْن إِسْحَاق ذكر فِي** (**الْمَغَازِي**) :* *حَدثنِي هِشَام بن عُرْوَة عَن أَبِيه قَالَ: مر أَبُو بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، بأمية بن خلف وَهُوَ يعذب بِلَالًا،**فَقَالَ**:* *أَلا تتقي الله فِي هَذَا الْمِسْكِين؟**فَقَالَ**:* *انقذه أَنْت بِمَا ترى. فَأعْطَاهُ أَبُو بكر غُلَاما أجلد مِنْهُ، وَأخذ بِلَالًا، فَأعْتقهُ. وَقيل غير ذَلِك، فحاصل الْكَلَام أَنه أَيْضا يُنَاسب التَّرْجَمَة،**لِأَنَّهُ دخل فِي قَوْله**:* *شِرَاء الْمَمْلُوك من الْحَرْبِيّ، أما الشِّرَاء فَإِن أَبَا بكر قايض مَوْلَاهُ، والمقايضة نوع من الْبيُوع، وَأما كَونه اشْترى من الْحَرْبِيّ لِأَن مَكَّة فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت كَانَت دَار الْحَرْب وَأَهْلهَا من أهل الْحَرْب، وَأما عمار فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ عَرَبيا عنسيا، بالنُّون وَالسِّين الْمُهْملَة، مَا وَقع عَلَيْهِ سباء، وَإِنَّمَا سكن أَبوهُ يَاسر، مَكَّة وحالف بني مَخْزُوم فَزَوجُوهُ سميَّة*
*.......*
*(12/30)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن هِشَام فِي** (**كتاب التيجان**) :* *إِن إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، خرج من مَدين إِلَى مصر، وَكَانَ مَعَه من الْمُؤمنِينَ ثَلَاثمِائَة وَعِشْرُونَ رجلا، وبمصر ملكهَا عَمْرو بن امرىء الْقَيْس بن نابليون من سبأ*
*..........*
*(12/31)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *على هَذَا الحَدِيث إِشْكَال مَا زَالَ يختلج فِي صَدْرِي،**وَهُوَ أَن يُقَال**:* *مَا معنى توريته، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، عَن الزَّوْجَة بالأخت، وَمَعْلُوم أَن ذكرهَا بِالزَّوْجِيَّة  ِ كَانَ أسلم لَهَا،**لِأَنَّهُ إِذا قَالَ**:* *هَذِه أُخْتِي قَالَ: زوجنيها. وَإِذا قَالَ امْرَأَتي سكت هَذَا إِن كَانَ الْملك يعْمل بِالشَّرْعِ، فَأَما إِذا كَانَ كَمَا وصف من جوره فَمَا يُبَالِي إِذا كَانَت زَوْجَة أَو أُخْتا إِلَى أَن وَقع لي أَن الْقَوْم كَانُوا على دين الْمَجُوس، وَفِي دينهم أَن الْأُخْت إِذا كَانَت زَوْجَة كَانَ أَخُوهَا الَّذِي هُوَ زَوجهَا أَحَق بهَا من غَيره، فَكَانَ الْخَلِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، أَرَادَ أَن يستعصم من الْجَبَّار بِذكر الشَّرْع الَّذِي يَسْتَعْمِلهُ، فَإِذا هُوَ جَبَّار لَا يُرَاعِي جَانب دينه**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَاعْترض على هَذَا بِأَن الَّذِي جَاءَ على مَذْهَب الْمَجُوس زرادشت، وَهُوَ مُتَأَخّر عَن هَذَا الزَّمن، فَالْجَوَاب أَن لمَذْهَب الْقَوْم أصلا قَدِيما ادَّعَاهُ زرادشت وَزَاد عَلَيْهِ خرافات، وَقد كَانَ نِكَاح الْأَخَوَات جَائِزا فِي زمن آدم، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام،**وَيُقَال**:* *كَانَت حرمته على لِسَان مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**قَالَ**:* *وَيدل على أَن دين الْمَجُوس لَهُ أصل مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَخذ الْجِزْيَة من مجوس هجر، وَمَعْلُوم أَن الْجِزْيَة لَا تُؤْخَذ إلاَّ مِمَّن لَهُ كتاب أَو شُبْهَة كتاب،**ثمَّ سَأَلت عَن هَذَا بعض عُلَمَاء أهل الْكتاب فَقَالَ**:* *كَانَ من مَذْهَب الْقَوْم أَن من لَهُ زَوْجَة لَا يجوز لَهُ أَن يتَزَوَّج إلاَّ أَن يهْلك زَوجهَا، فَلَمَّا علم إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**هَذَا قَالَ**:* *هِيَ أختى،**كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *إِن كَانَ الْملك عادلاً، فَخَطَبَهَا مني أمكنني دَفعه، وَإِن كَانَ ظَالِما تخلصت من الْقَتْل،**وَقيل**:* *إِن النُّفُوس تأبى أَن يتَزَوَّج الْإِنْسَان بِامْرَأَة وَزوجهَا مَوْجُود، فَعدل، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام،**عَن قَوْله**:* *زَوْجَتي، لِأَنَّهُ يُؤَدِّي إِلَى قَتله أَو طرده عَنْهَا، أَو تَكْلِيفه لفراقها**.* *وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *قيل: إِن من سيرة هَذَا الْجَبَّار أَنه لَا يغلب الْأَخ على أُخْته وَلَا يَظْلمه فِيهَا، وَكَانَ يغلب الزَّوْج على زَوجته. وَالله أعلم**.*
*
...........*
*(12/42)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وكل من لقِيت من أهل الْعلم على أَن من بَاعَ حرا لَا قطع عَلَيْهِ ويعاقب،**ويروى عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *يرد البيع ويعاقبان، وروى حلاس عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**أَنه قَالَ**:* *تقطع يَده، وَالصَّوَاب قَول الْجَمَاعَة، لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بسارق، وَلَا يجوز قطع غير السَّارِق،**وَذكر ابْن حزم عَن عبد الله بن بُرَيْدَة**:* *أَن رجلا بَاعَ نَفسه فَقضى عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، بِأَنَّهُ عبد كَمَا أقرّ، وَجعل ثمنه فِي سَبِيل الله تَعَالَى، وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن شريك عَن الشّعبِيّ عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**قَالَ**: (**إِذا أقرّ على نَفسه بالعبودية فَهُوَ عبد**)* *، وروى سعيد بن مَنْصُور*
*وَرُوِيَ عَن أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ** (**أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بَاعَ حرا أفلس**)* *، وَرَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ من حَدِيث حجاج عَن ابْن جريج،**فَقَالَ**:* *عَن أبي سعيد أَو سعد على الشَّك،**وَرَوَاهُ الْبَزَّار من حَدِيث مُسلم بن خَالِد الزنْجِي عَن زيد بن أسلم عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن الْبَيْلَمَانِي عَن سرق**:* *أَنه اشْترى من أَعْرَابِي بَعِيرَيْنِ فباعهما، فَقَالَ،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *يَا أَعْرَابِي! إذهب فبعه حَتَّى تستوفي حَقك، فاعتقه الْأَعرَابِي. وَرَوَاهُ ابْن سعد عَن أبي الْوَلِيد الْأَزْرَقِيّ عَن مُسلم، وَهُوَ سَنَد صَحِيح،**وَضَعفه عبد الْحق بِأَن قَالَ**:* *مُسلم وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن زيد بن أسلم ضعيفان، وَلَيْسَ بجيد، لِأَن مُسلما وَثَّقَهُ غير وَاحِد، وَصحح حَدِيثه، وَعبد الرَّحْمَن لَا مدْخل لَهُ فِي هَذَا لَا جرم**.*
*.......*
*(12/45)*
*وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ والكوفيون وَأحمد**:* *لَا يجوز بيع الْحَيَوَان بِالْحَيَوَانِ نَسِيئَة، اخْتلفت أجناسها أَو لم تخْتَلف، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِمَا رَوَاهُ الْحسن عَن سَمُرَة أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نهى عَن بيع الْحَيَوَان بِالْحَيَوَانِ نَسِيئَة**.* *وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *بَاب مَا جَاءَ فِي كَرَاهَة بيع الْحَيَوَان بِالْحَيَوَانِ نَسِيئَة،**ثمَّ روى حَدِيث سَمُرَة هَذَا وَقَالَ**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح، وَسَمَاع الْحسن من سَمُرَة صَحِيح، هَكَذَا قَالَ عَليّ بن الْمَدِينِيّ وَغَيره، وَالْعَمَل على هَذَا عِنْد أَكثر أهل الْعلم من أَصْحَاب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَغَيرهم فِي بيع الْحَيَوَان بِالْحَيَوَانِ نَسِيئَة، وَهُوَ قَول سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ وَأهل الْكُوفَة، وَبِه يَقُول أَحْمد**.*
*وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *وَفِي الْبَاب: عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَجَابِر وَابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم**.* *قلت**:* *حَدِيث ابْن عمر أخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ فِي كتاب الْعِلَل: حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن عَمْرو الْمقدمِي عَن زِيَاد بن جُبَير عَن ابْن عمر،**قَالَ**: (**نهى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن بيع الْحَيَوَان بِالْحَيَوَانِ نَسِيئَة**)* *،**وَحَدِيث جَابر أخرجه ابْن مَاجَه عَن أبي سعيد الْأَشَج عَن حَفْص بن غياث وَأبي خَالِد عَن حجاج عَن أبي الزبير عَن جَابر**:* *أَن رَسُول اللهصلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**لَا بَأْس بِالْحَيَوَانِ وَاحِد بِاثْنَيْنِ يدا بيد وَكَرِهَهُ نَسِيئَة**) .* *وَحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس أخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ فِي الْعِلَل**:* *حَدثنَا سُفْيَان بن وَكِيع حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن حميد هُوَ الأحمري عَن معمر عَن يحيى بن أبي كثير عَن عِكْرِمَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم** (**نهى عَن بيع الْحَيَوَان بِالْحَيَوَانِ نَسِيئَة**) .*
*فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ بعد تَخْرِيجه حَدِيث سَمُرَة: أَكثر الْحفاظ لَا يثبتون سَماع الْحسن من سَمُرَة فِي غير حَدِيث الْعَقِيقَة؟**قلت**:* *قَول الحافظين الكبيرين الحجتين: التِّرْمِذِيّ وَعلي بن الْمَدِينِيّ، كافٍ فِي هَذَا، مَعَ أَنَّهُمَا مثبتان، وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ ينْقل النَّفْي فَلَا يُفِيد شَيْئا**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *حَدِيث ابْن عمر قَالَ فِيهِ التِّرْمِذِيّ: سَأَلت مُحَمَّدًا عَن هَذَا الحَدِيث فَقَالَ: إِنَّمَا يرْوى عَن زِيَاد بن جُبَير عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم*
*مرسلا*
*........*
*(12/48)*
*وَصفِيَّة بنت حييّ ابْن أَخطب بن سفنة بن ثَعْلَبَة النضيرية أم الْمُؤمنِينَ من بَنَات هَارُون بن عمرَان أخي مُوسَى بن عمرَان، عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام، وَأمّهَا برة بنت سموأل سباها رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَام خَيْبَر فِي شهر رَمَضَان سنة سبع من الْهِجْرَة، ثمَّ أعْتقهَا وَتَزَوجهَا وَجعل عتقهَا صَدَاقهَا، وروى لَهَا عشرَة أَحَادِيث، اتفقَا على حَدِيث وَاحِد، مَاتَت فِي خلَافَة مُعَاوِيَة سنة خمسين، قَالَه الْوَاقِدِيّ. ودحية،**بِكَسْر الدَّال وَفتحهَا**:* *ابْن خَليفَة بن فَرْوَة الْكَلْبِيّ رَسُول رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، إِلَى قَيْصر،*
*..........*
*(12/52)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *هَذَا خلاف مَا يَقُوله مَالك**.* *قيل**:* *وَالشَّافِعِيّ أَيْضا**.* *وَقيل**:* *يستبرىء اسْتِحْبَابا، وَعَن ابْن سِيرِين فِي الرجل يَشْتَرِي الْأمة الْعَذْرَاء، قَالَ لَا يقربن رَحمهَا حَتَّى يَسْتَبْرِئهَا**.* *وَعَن الْحسن**:* *يَسْتَبْرِئهَا وَإِن كَانَت بكرا، وَكَذَا قَالَه عِكْرِمَة، وَقَالَ عَطاء فِي رجل اشْترى جَارِيَة من أَبَوَيْهَا عذراء،**وَقَالَ**:* *يَسْتَبْرِئهَا بحيضتين**.* *وَمذهب جمَاعَة مِنْهُم**:* *ابْن الْقَاسِم وَسَالم وَاللَّيْث وَأَبُو يُوسُف: لَا اسْتِبْرَاء إلاَّ على الْبَالِغَة، وَكَانَ أَبُو يُوسُف لَا يرى اسْتِبْرَاء الْعَذْرَاء وَإِن كَانَت بَالِغَة، ذكره ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ عَنهُ، وَقَالَ إِيَاس بن مُعَاوِيَة فِي رجل اشْترى جَارِيَة صَغِيرَة، لَا يُجَامع مثلهَا،**قَالَ**:* *لَا بَأْس أَن يَطَأهَا وَلَا يَسْتَبْرِئهَا، وَكره قَتَادَة تقبيلها حَتَّى يَسْتَبْرِئهَا. وَقَالَ أَيُّوب اللَّخْمِيّ، وَقعت فِي سهم ابْن عمر جَارِيَة يَوْم جَلُولَاء، فَمَا ملك نَفسه حَتَّى قبلهَا**.* *قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *ثَبت هَذَا عَن ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا**.*
*وَقَالَ عَطاءٌ لاَ بأسَ أنْ يُصِيبَ مِنْ جَارِيَتِهِ الحامِلِ مَا دُونَ الْفَرْجِ وَقَالَ الله تَعَالَى**: {**إلاَّ عَلى أزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أيْمَانُهُمْ*
*.....*
*(12/55)*
*(**خَيْبَر**)* *، كَانَت غَزْوَة خَيْبَر سنة سِتّ،**وَقيل**:* *سبع**.* *قَوْله**: (**الْحصن**)* *، اسْمه القموص وَكَانَ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، سبى صَفِيَّة وَابْنَة عَم لَهَا من هَذَا الْحصن**.* *قَوْله**: (**صَفِيَّة**)* *، بِفَتْح الصَّاد الْمُهْملَة وَكسر الْفَاء وَتَشْديد الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف**.* *الصَّحِيح**:* *أَن هَذَا كَانَ اسْمهَا قبل السَّبي،**وَقيل**:* *كَانَ اسْمهَا: زَيْنَب، فسميت صَفِيَّة بعد السَّبي**.* *قَوْله**: (**بنت حييّ**)* *، بِضَم الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَفتح الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف الأولى وَتَشْديد الثَّانِيَة،**قَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ**:* *المحدثون يَقُولُونَهُ بِكَسْر الْحَاء، وَأهل اللُّغَة بضَمهَا**.* *قَوْله**: (**ابْن أَخطب**)* *، بِالْخَاءِ الْمُعْجَمَة**.* *قَوْله**: (**وَقد قتل زَوجهَا**)* *، وَهُوَ كنَانَة بن أبي الْحقيق وَكَانَ زَوجهَا أَو لأسلام بن مشْكم، وَكَانَ خمارا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة ثمَّ خلف عَلَيْهَا كنَانَة، وَكَانَت صَفِيَّة رَأَتْ فِي الْمَنَام قمرا أقبل من يثرب وَوَقع فِي حجرها، فقصت على زَوجهَا،**فلطم وَجههَا وَقَالَ**:* *أَنْت تزعمين أَن ملك يثرب يتزوجك،**وَفِي لفظ**:* *تحبين أَن يكون هَذَا الْملك الَّذِي يَأْتِي من الْمَدِينَة زَوجك،**وَفِي لفظ**:* *رَأَيْت كَأَنِّي وَهَذَا الَّذِي يزْعم أَن الله أرْسلهُ وَملك يسترنا بجناحه، وَكَانَ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، رأى بوجهها أثر خضرَة قَرِيبا من عينهَا،**فَقَالَ**:* *مَا هَذَا؟**قَالَت**:* *يَا رَسُول الله رَأَيْت فِي الْمَنَام ... فَذكرت مَا مضى إِلَى آخِره،*
*.......*
*الْعَرُوس: نعت يَسْتَوِي فِيهِ الْمُذكر والمؤنث،**وَعَن الْخَلِيل**:* *رجل عروس وَامْرَأَة عروس وَنسَاء عرائس**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *يُقَال للرجل عروس كَمَا يُقَال للْمَرْأَة، وَهُوَ اسْم لَهَا عِنْد دُخُول أَحدهمَا بِالْآخرِ،**وَيُقَال**:* *أعرس الرجل فَهُوَ معرس إِذا دخل بامرأته عِنْد بنائها**.*
*..........*
*(12/55)*
*وَأجْمع الْفُقَهَاء على أَن حَيْضَة وَاحِدَة بَرَاءَة فِي الرَّحِم إلاَّ أَن مَالِكًا وَاللَّيْث قَالَا**:* *إِن اشْتَرَاهَا فِي أول حَيْضهَا اعْتد بهَا، وَإِن كَانَت فِي آخرهَا لم يعْتد بهَا،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمسيب**:*
*حيضتان،**وَقَالَ ابْن سِيرِين**:* *ثَلَاث حيض، وَاخْتلف إِذا أَمن فِيهَا الْحمل؟**فَقَالَ مَالك**:* *يستبرىء،**وَقَالَ مطرف وَابْن الْمَاجشون**:* *لَا**.*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي قبْلَة الْجَارِيَة ومباشرتها قبل الِاسْتِبْرَاء، فَأجَاز ذَلِك الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَعِكْرِمَة، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو ثَوْر، وَكَرِهَهُ ابْن سِيرِين، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَاللَّيْث وَأبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ، وَوَجهه قطعا للذريعة وحفظا للأنساب**.* *وَحجَّة المجيزين قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا تُوطأ حَامِل حَتَّى تضع وَلَا حَائِض حَتَّى تطهر**)* 
*.........*
*(12/56)*
*قَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي**: (**هوالوثن**.* *وَقَالَ غَيره**:* *الوثن مَا لَهُ جثة والصنم مَا كَانَ مصورا،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *الصَّنَم مَا اتخذ إِلَهًا من دون الله،**وَقيل**:* *الصَّنَم مَا كَانَ لَهُ جسم أَو صُورَة، فَإِن لم يكن لَهُ جسم أَو صُورَة فَهُوَ وثن**.* *وَقَالَ فِي**:* *بَاب الْوَاو بعْدهَا الثَّاء الْمُثَلَّثَة: الْفرق بَين الصَّنَم والوثن أَن الوثن: كل مَا لَهُ جثة معمولة من جَوَاهِر الأَرْض أَو من الْخشب وَالْحِجَارَة كصورة الْآدَمِيّ يعْمل وَينصب فيعبد،**والصنم**:* *الصُّورَة بِلَا جثة. وَمِنْهُم من لم يفرق بَينهمَا، وَأطلقهُمَا على الْمَعْنيين، وَقد يُطلق الوثن على غير الصُّورَة، وَقد يُطلق الوثن على الصَّلِيب. وَالْميتَة،**بِفَتْح الْمِيم**:* *هِيَ الَّتِي تَمُوت حتف أنفها من غير ذَكَاة، شَرْعِيَّة، وَالْإِجْمَاع على تَحْرِيم الْميتَة، وَاسْتثنى مِنْهَا السّمك وَالْجَرَاد*
*.......*
*(12/54)*
*قد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي الِاحْتِجَاج بِالْكِتَابَةِ، فَذهب إِلَى صِحَّتهَا أَيُّوب السّخْتِيَانِيّ وَمَنْصُور وَاللَّيْث بن سعد وَآخَرُونَ، وَاحْتج بهَا الشَّيْخَانِ،**وَقَالَ ابْن الصّلاح**:* *إِنَّه الصَّحِيح الْمَشْهُور، وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر بن السَّمْعَانِيّ، إِنَّهَا أقوى من الْإِجَازَة، وَتكلم فِيهَا بَعضهم وَلم يرهَا حجَّة، لِأَن الخطوط تشتبه، وَبِه جزم الْمَاوَرْدِيّ فِي** (**الْحَاوِي**)*
*....*
*(12/58)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *الكاهن الَّذِي يتعاطى الْخَبَر عَن الكائنات فِي مُسْتَقْبل الزَّمَان، ويدَّعي معرفَة الْأَسْرَار،**وَقد كَانَ فِي الْعَرَب كهنة**:* *كشق وسطيح وَغَيرهمَا، فَمنهمْ من كَانَ يزْعم أَن لَهُ تَابعا من الْجِنّ ورئيا يلقِي إِلَيْهِ الْأَخْبَار، وَمِنْهُم من كَانَ يزْعم أَنه يعرف الْأُمُور بمقدمات أَسبَاب يسْتَدلّ بهَا على مواقعها من كَلَام من يسْأَله أَو فعله أَو حَاله، وَهَذَا يخصونه باسم العراف، كَالَّذي يدعى معرفَة الشَّيْء الْمَسْرُوق وَمَكَان الضَّالة وَنَحْوهمَا**.*
*
........*
*(12/59)*
*وروى عَن أبي يُوسُف أَنه**:* *لَا يجوز بيع الْكَلْب الْعَقُور، كَمَا روى عَن أبي حنيفَة فِيهِ، ثمَّ على أصلهم يجب قِيمَته على قَاتله، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِمَا رُوِيَ عَن عُثْمَان ابْن عَفَّان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه أغرم رجلا ثمن كلب قَتله عشْرين بَعِيرًا، وَبِمَا رُوِيَ عَن عبد الله بن عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ أَنه قضى فِي كلب صيد قَتله رجل بِأَرْبَعِينَ درهما، وَقضى فِي كلب مَاشِيَة بكبش**.*
*وَقَالَ المخالفون لَهُم**:* *أثر عُثْمَان مُنْقَطع وَضَعِيف**.* *قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *ثمَّ الثَّابِت عَن عُثْمَان بِخِلَافِهِ، فَإِنَّهُ خطب فَأمر بقتل الْكلاب**.* *قَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *فَكيف يَأْمر بقتل مَا يغرم من قَتله قِيمَته؟**وَأثر عبد الله بن عَمْرو لَهُ طَرِيقَانِ**:* *أَحدهمَا مُنْقَطع، وَالْآخر فِيهِ من لَيْسَ بِمَعْرُوف وَلَا يُتَابع عَلَيْهِمَا، كَمَا قَالَه البُخَارِيّ، وَقد روى عبد الله بن عَمْرو النَّهْي عَن ثمن الْكَلْب، فَلَو ثَبت عَنهُ الْقَضَاء بِقِيمَتِه لكَانَتْ الْعبْرَة بروايته لَا بِقَضَائِهِ على الصَّحِيح عِنْد الْأُصُولِيِّين  َ. انْتهى*
*
..........*
*(12/60)*
*اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي جَوَاز بيع الهر، فَذهب قوم إِلَى جَوَاز بَيْعه وَحل ثمنه، وَبِه قَالَ الْجُمْهُور، وَهُوَ قَول الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين وَالْحكم وَحَمَّاد وَمَالك وسُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ وَأبي حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وروينا عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه رخص فِي بَيْعه. قَالَ وكرهت طَائِفَة بَيْعه، روينَا ذَلِك عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة وطاووس وَمُجاهد، وَبِه قَالَ جَابر بن زيد،**وَأجَاب الْقَائِلُونَ بِجَوَاز بَيْعه عَن الحَدِيث بأجوبه**:* *أَحدهَا: أَن الحَدِيث ضَعِيف وَهُوَ مَرْدُود**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *حمل الحَدِيث على الهر إِذا توحش فَلم يقدر على تَسْلِيمه، حَكَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**السّنَن**)* *عَن بعض أهل الْعلم**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *مَا حَكَاهُ البييهقي عَن بَعضهم أَنه: كَانَ ذَلِك فِي ابْتِدَاء الْإِسْلَام حِين كَانَ مَحْكُومًا بِنَجَاسَتِهِ، ثمَّ لما حكم بِطَهَارَة سؤره حل ثمنه**.* *وَالرَّابِع**:* *أَن النَّهْي مَحْمُول على التَّنْزِيه لَا على التَّحْرِيم،**وَلَفظ مُسلم**:* *زجر، يشْعر بتَخْفِيف النَّهْي، فَلَيْسَ على التَّحْرِيم بل على التَّنْزِيه، وَعكس ابْن حزم هَذَا،**فَقَالَ**:* *الزّجر أَشد النَّهْي وَفِي كل مِنْهُمَا نظر لَا يخفى**.* *وَالْخَامِس**:* *مَا حَكَاهُ ابْن حزم عَن بَعضهم أَنه يُعَارضهُ مَا روى أَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَابْن عَبَّاس عَن النبيصلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: أَنه أَبَاحَ ثمن الهر، ثمَّ رده بِكَلَام طَوِيل**.* *وَالسَّادِس**:* *مَا حَكَاهُ أَيْضا ابْن حزم عَن بَعضهم أَنه: لما صَحَّ الْإِجْمَاع على وجوب الهر وَالْكَلب الْمُبَاح اتِّخَاذه فِي الْمِيرَاث وَالْوَصِيَّة وَالْملك جَازَ بيعيهما، ثمَّ رده أَيْضا**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وَالْجَوَاب الْمُعْتَمد أَنه مَحْمُول على مَا لَا نفع فِيهِ،**أَو**:* *على أَنه نهي تَنْزِيه حَتَّى يعْتَاد النَّاس هِبته وإعارته**.*
*............*
*(12/70)*
*امر بن شرَاحِيل الْكُوفِي التَّابِعِيّ الْكَبِير،**قَالَ مَنْصُور بن عبد الرَّحْمَن الفداني عَن الشّعبِيّ**:* *إِنَّه قَالَ: أدْركْت خَمْسمِائَة من أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**يَقُولُونَ**:* *عَليّ وَطَلْحَة وَالزُّبَيْر فِي الْجنَّة، مَاتَ سنة ثَلَاث وَمِائَة وَهُوَ ابْن ثِنْتَيْنِ وَثَمَانِينَ،*
*....(12/76)*
*قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَهَذَا الحَدِيث دَال على أَن اسْم الْجَار يَقع على غير الملاصق، لِأَنَّهُ قد يكون لَهُ جَار ملاصق وبابه من سكَّة غير سكته، وَله جَار بَينه وَبَين بَابه قدر ذراعين وَلَيْسَ بملاصق، وَهُوَ أدناهما بَابا. وَقد خرج أَبُو حنيفَة عَن ظَاهر الحَدِيث،**فَقَالَ**:* *إِن الْجَار الملاصق إِذا ترك الشُّفْعَة وطلبها الَّذِي يَلِيهِ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ حد وَلَا طَرِيق فَلَا شُفْعَة لَهُ،**وعوام الْعلمَاء يَقُولُونَ**:* *إِذا أوصى رجل لجيرانه أعْطى اللزيق وَغَيره إلاَّ أَبَا حنيفَة،**فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *لَا يعْطى إلاَّ اللزيق وَحده. انْتهى*
*لت**: الَّذِي قَالَ: خرج أَبُو حنيفَة عَن ظَاهر الحَدِيث، خرج عَن ظَاهر الْأَدَب، وَلَا ينْقل عَن إِمَام مثل أبي حنيفَة شَيْء مِمَّا قَالَه إلاَّ بمراعاة الْأَدَب، فَإِن الَّذِي ينْقل عَنهُ شَيْئا من بعده لَا يُسَاوِي مِقْدَاره وَلَا يدانيه لَا فِي الدّين وَلَا فِي الْعلم، وَأَبُو حنيفَة لَا يذهب إِلَى شَيْء إلاَّ بعد أَن يُحَقّق مدركه والسر فِيهِ، وَالْأَصْل فِي النُّصُوص التَّعْلِيل، وَلَا يدْرِي هَذَا إلاَّ من يقف على مداركها، والسر فِي وجوب الشُّفْعَة دفع الْأَذَى من الْخَارِج، وَلِهَذَا قدم الشَّرِيك فِي نفس الْمَبِيع، ثمَّ من بعده الشَّرِيك فِي حق الْمَبِيع، ثمَّ من بعدهمَا للْجَار، وَلَا يحصل الضَّرَر فِي منع الشُّفْعَة إلاَّ للْجَار الملاصق لاتصال الجدران، وَوضع الأخشاب بَينه وَبَين صَاحب الْملك، وَلَا مُنَاسبَة بَين الْجَار الَّذِي لَهُ الشُّفْعَة وَبَين الْجَار الَّذِي أوصى إِلَيْهِ بشء، لِأَن أَمر الشُّفْعَة مَبْنِيّ على الْقَهْر، بِخِلَاف الْوَصِيَّة*
*..........*
*(12/77)*
*قَالَ الله تَعَالَى**: {**إِن خير من اسْتَأْجَرت**. .} (**الْقَصَص: 62**) .* *الْآيَة. وَقَالَ مقَاتل بن سُلَيْمَان فِي** (**تَفْسِيره**) :* *هَذَا قَول صفوراء ابْنة شُعَيْب، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَهِي الَّتِي تزَوجهَا مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَكَانَت توأمة عبوراء، ولدت صفوراء قبلهَا بِنصْف يَوْم، وَكَانَ بَين الْمَكَان الَّذِي سقى فِيهِ الْغنم وَبَين شُعَيْب ثَلَاثَة أَمْيَال فَمشى مَعهَا وأمرها أَن تمشي خَلفه وتدله على الطَّرِيق، كَرَاهِيَة أَن ينظر إِلَيْهَا وهما على غير جادة،**فَقَالَ شُعَيْب لابنته**:* *من أَيْن علمت قوته وأمانته؟**فَقَالَت**:* *أَزَال الْحجر عَن رَأس الْبِئْر، وَكَانَ لَا يطيقه إلاَّ رجال،**وَقيل**:* *أَرْبَعُونَ رجلا. وَذكرت أَنه أمرهَا أَن تمشي خَلفه كَرَاهَة أَن ينظر إِلَيْهَا، وسأوضح لَك هَذِه الْقِصَّة حَتَّى تقف على حَقِيقَتهَا مَعَ اخْتِصَار غير مخل**.*
*لما قتل مُوسَى القبطي كَمَا أخبر الله تَعَالَى فِي الْقُرْآن، فوكزه مُوسَى فَقضى عَلَيْهِ، فَأصْبح فِي الْمَدِينَة خَائفًا يترقب الْأَخْبَار، وَأمر فِرْعَوْن الذباحين بقتل مُوسَى،**فَجَاءَهُ رجل من شيعته يُقَال لَهُ**:* *خربيل، وَكَانَ قد آمن بإبراهيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَصدق مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَكَانَ ابْن عَم فِرْعَوْن،**وَقَالَ لَهُ**:* *إِن الْمَلأ يأتمرون بك،**أَي**:* *يتشاورون فِي قَتلك فَاخْرُج من هَذِه الْمَدِينَة إِنِّي لَك من الناصحين، فَخرج وَلم يدر أَيْن يذهب، فَجَاءَهُ ملك ودله على الطَّرِيق، فهداه إِلَى مَدين وَبَينهَا وَبَين مصر مسيرَة ثَمَانِيَة أَيَّام،**وَقيل**:* *عشرَة، وَكَانَ يَأْكُل من ورق الشّجر وَيَمْشي حافيا حَتَّى ورد مَاء مَدين وَنزل عِنْد الْبِئْر، وَإِذا بجنبه أمة من النَّاس يسقون،**وَوجد من دونهم امْرَأتَيْنِ تذودان أَي**:* *تمنعان أغنامهما عَن الِاخْتِلَاط بأغنام النَّاس،**فَقَالَ لَهما**: {**مَا خطبكما قَالَتَا لَا نسقي حَتَّى يصدر الرعاء**} (**الْقَصَص: 32**) .* *لأَنا ضعفاء لَا نقدر على مزاحمتهم** {**وأبونا شيخ كَبِير**} (**الْقَصَص: 52**) .* *تعنيان شعيبا، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَالْمَشْهُور عِنْد الْجُمْهُور أَنه شُعَيْب النَّبِي،،**وَقيل**:* *إِنَّه ابْن أخي شُعَيْب، ذكره أَحْمد فِي** (**تَفْسِيره**)* *وَذكر السُّهيْلي أَن شعيبا هُوَ شيرون بن ضيفون بن مَدين بن إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**وَيُقَال**:* *شُعَيْب بن ملكاين،**وَقيل**:* *شيرون ابْن أخي شُعَيْب،**وَقيل**:* *ابْن عَم شُعَيْب،**وَقَالَ وهب**:* *اسْم ابْنَته الْكُبْرَى صفوراء، وَاسم الصُّغْرَى عبوراء،،**وَقيل**:* *اسْم إحديهما شرفا،**وَقيل**:* *ليا،**وَالْمَقْصُود**:* *لما جَاءَ إِلَى شُعَيْب بعد أَن فعل مَا ذكرنَا، قصَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقَصَص،**قَالَ**: {**لَا تخف نجوت من الْقَوْم الظَّالِمين**} (**الْقَصَص: 62**) .* *و** {**قَالَت إِحْدَاهمَا**} (**الْقَصَص: 32**) .* *وَهِي صفوراء** {**يَا أَبَت اسْتَأْجرهُ إِن خير من اسْتَأْجَرت الْقوي الْأمين**} (**الْقَصَص: 62**) .* *فَقَالَ لَهَا شُعَيْب، وَمَا علمك بِهَذَا؟ فَأخْبرت بِالَّذِي فعله مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**فَعِنْدَ ذَلِك قَالَ شُعَيْب**: {**إِنِّي أُرِيد أَن أنكحك إِحْدَى ابْنَتي هَاتين**}*
*..........*
*(12/82)*
*(**وعامل النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يهود خَيْبَر**)* *مُطَابقَة هَذَا التَّعْلِيق للتَّرْجَمَة من حَيْثُ أَنه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - عَامل يهود خَيْبَر على الْعَمَل فِي أرْضهَا إِذْ لم يُوجد من الْمُسلمين من يَنُوب منابهم فِي عمل الأَرْض فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت وَلما قوي الْإِسْلَام اسْتغنى عَنْهُم حَتَّى أجلاهم عمر بن الْخطاب رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ وَسقط بذلك قَول بَعضهم وَفِي استشهاده بِقصَّة مُعَاملَة النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يهود خَيْبَر على أَن يزرعوها نظر لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهَا تَصْرِيح بِالْمَقْصُودِ** (**قلت**)* *كَيفَ يَنْفِي التَّصْرِيح بِالْمَقْصُودِ فِيهِ فَإِن مُعَامَلَته - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يهود خَيْبَر على الزِّرَاعَة فِي معنى استئجاره إيَّاهُم صَرِيحًا*
*واستأجر النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَأَبُو بكر رجلا من بني الديل** "* *وَهَذَا صَرِيح فِي أَنه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَأَبا بكر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ استأجرا هَذَا الرجل وَهُوَ مُشْرك إِذْ لم يجدا أحدا من أهل الْإِسْلَام وَقَول بَعضهم وَفِي استشهاده باستئجار الدَّلِيل الْمُشرك على ذَلِك نظر قَول واه صادر من غير ترو وَلَا تَأمل على مَا لَا يخفى*
*........*
*(12/84)*
*ش الْعسرَة** "* *بِضَم الْعين الْمُهْملَة وَسُكُون السِّين الْمُهْملَة وَهِي غَزْوَة تَبُوك وتعرف أَيْضا بالفاضحة وَقيل لَهَا الْعسرَة لِأَن الْحر كَانَ فِيهَا شَدِيدا والجدب كثيرا وَحين طابت الثِّمَار وَكَانَ النَّاس يحبونَ الْمقَام فِي ثمارهم وظلالهم وَكَانَت فِي رَجَب قَالَ ابْن سعد يَوْم الْخَمِيس وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين خرج فِي أول يَوْم من رَجَب وَرجع فِي سلخ شَوَّال وَقيل رَمَضَان من سنة تسع من الْهِجْرَة*
*.............*
*(12/85)*
*احْتج أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي آخَرين فِي أَن المعضوض إِذا جبذ يَده فَسَقَطت أَسْنَان العاض أَو فك لحييْهِ فَلَا ضَمَان عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي إِذا صال الْفَحْل على رجل فَدفعهُ فَأتى عَلَيْهِ لم يلْزمه قِيمَته وَعند مَالك يضمن المعضوض قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ لم يقل أحد بِالْقصاصِ فِي ذَلِك فِيمَا علمت وَإِنَّمَا الْخلاف فِي الضَّمَان فأسقطه أَبُو حنيفَة وَبَعض أَصْحَابنَا وَضَمنَهُ الشَّافِعِي وَهُوَ مَشْهُور مَذْهَب مَالك قَالَ وَنزل بعض أَصْحَابنَا القَوْل بِالضَّمَانِ على مَا إِذا أمكنه نزع يَده بِرِفْق فانتزعها بعنف وَحمل بعض أَصْحَابنَا الحَدِيث على أَنه كَانَ متحرك الثنايا وَقَالَ أَبُو عبد الْملك لم يَصح الحَدِيث عِنْد مَالك وَفِيه اسْتِئْجَار الْأَجِير للْخدمَة وكفاية مُؤنَة الْعَمَل فِي الْغَزْو وَغَيره سَوَاء وَأما الْقِتَال فَلَا يسْتَأْجر عَلَيْهِ لِأَن على كل مُسلم أَن يُقَاتل حَتَّى تكون كلمة الله هِيَ الْعليا*
*
...........*
*(12/85)*
*وَقد اتّفق أهل النَّقْل على أَن مُدَّة الْيَهُود إِلَى بعثة النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - كَانَت أَكثر من ألفي سنة وَمُدَّة النَّصَارَى من ذَلِك سِتّمائَة سنة وَقيل أقل فَيكون مُدَّة الْمُسلمين أَكثر من ألف قطعا** (**قلت**)* *فِيهِ نظر لِأَنَّهُ صَحَّ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس من طرق صِحَاح أَنه قَالَ الدُّنْيَا سَبْعَة أَيَّام كل يَوْم ألف سنة وَبعث رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فِي الْيَوْم الآخر مِنْهَا وَقد مَضَت مِنْهُ سنُون أَو مئون وَيُؤَيّد هَذَا أَيْضا حَدِيث زمل الْخُزَاعِيّ حِين قصّ على رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - رُؤْيَاهُ وَقَالَ فِيهَا رَأَيْتُك على مِنْبَر لَهُ سبع دَرَجَات الحَدِيث وَفِيه فِي الْمِنْبَر ودرجاته الدُّنْيَا سَبْعَة آلَاف سنة بعثت فِي آخرهَا ألفا وَقد صحّح أَبُو جَعْفَر الطَّبَرِيّ هَذَا الأَصْل بآثار**–*
*.......*
*(12/95)*
*وروى إِسْحَاق فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *من طَرِيق كثير بن عبد الله بن عَمْرو بن عَوْف عَن أَبِيه عَن جده مَرْفُوعا: الْمُسلمُونَ على شروطهم إلاَّ شرطا حرم حَلَالا أَو أحل حَرَامًا، وَكثير ابْن عبد الله ضَعِيف عِنْد الْأَكْثَرين إلاَّ أَن البُخَارِيّ قوي أمره وَكَذَلِكَ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن خُزَيْمَة،**وَفِي بعض نسخ البُخَارِيّ وَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**الْمُسلمُونَ على شروطهم**)* *،**وَقيل**:* *ظن ابْن التِّين أَن قَوْله: وَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**الْمُسلمُونَ على شروطهم**)* *بَقِيَّة كَلَام ابْن سِيرِين، فشرح على ذَلِك، فَوَهم وَقد اعْترض عَلَيْهِ الشَّيْخ قطب الدّين الْحلَبِي وَغَيره**.*
*........*
*(12/93)*
*وَقد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي أَخذ الْأجر على الرّقية بِالْفَاتِحَةِ، وَفِي أَخذه على التَّعْلِيم، فَأَجَازَهُ عَطاء وَأَبُو قلَابَة، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَأبي ثَوْر، وَنَقله الْقُرْطُبِيّ عَن أبي حنيفَة فِي الرّقية، وَهُوَ قَول إِسْحَاق. وَكره الزُّهْرِيّ تَعْلِيم الْقُرْآن بِالْأَجْرِ**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه**:* *لَا يجوز أَن يَأْخُذ الْأجر على تَعْلِيم الْقُرْآن، وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم من أَصْحَابنَا فِي كِتَابه** (**الْكَافِي**) :* *وَلَا يجوز أَن يسْتَأْجر رجل رجلا أَن يعلم وَلَده الْقُرْآن وَالْفِقْه والفرائض أَو يؤمهم رَمَضَان أَو يُؤذن، وَفِي** (**خُلَاصَة الْفَتَاوَى**)* *نَاقِلا عَن الأَصْل: لَا يجوز الِاسْتِئْجَار على الطَّاعَات كتعليم الْقُرْآن وَالْفِقْه وَالْأَذَان والتذكير والتدريس وَالْحج والغزو،**يَعْنِي**:* *لَا يجب الْأجر،**وَعند أهل الْمَدِينَة**:* *يجوز، وَبِه أَخذ الشَّافِعِي ونصير وعصام، وَأَبُو نصر الْفَقِيه وَأَبُو اللَّيْث رَحِمهم الله**.* *وَالْأَصْل الَّذِي بنى عَلَيْهِ حُرْمَة الِاسْتِئْجَار على هَذِه الْأَشْيَاء**:* *أَن كل طَاعَة يخْتَص بهَا الْمُسلم لَا يجوز الِاسْتِئْجَار عَلَيْهَا، لِأَن هَذِه الْأَشْيَاء طَاعَة وقربة تقع على الْعَامِل*
*.......*
*_(12/95)*
*مَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**شعب الْإِيمَان**)* *من حَدِيث سُلَيْمَان بن بُرَيْدَة عَن أَبِيه قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**من قَرَأَ الْقُرْآن يَأْكُل بِهِ النَّاس جَاءَ يَوْم الْقِيَامَة وَوَجهه عَظمَة لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ لحم**) .* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث عمرَان بن حُصَيْن يرفعهُ**: (**اقرأوا الْقُرْآن وسلوا الله بِهِ، فَإِن من بعدكم قوم يقرأون الْقُرْآن يسْأَلُون النَّاس بِهِ**) .* *وَذكر ابْن بطال من حَدِيث حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة عَن أبي جرهم عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة،**قلت**: (**يَا رَسُول الله** {**مَا تَقول فِي المعلمين؟ قَالَ**}* *أجرهم حرَام**)* *وَذكر ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس،**مَرْفُوعا**: (**لَا تستأجروا المعلمين**)* *وَهَذَا غير صَحِيح، وَفِي إِسْنَاده أَحْمد بن عبد الله الْهَرَوِيّ،**قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *دجال يضع الحَدِيث، وَوَافَقَهُ صَاحب التَّنْقِيح، وَهَذِه الْأَحَادِيث، وَإِن كَانَ فِي بَعْضهَا مقَال، لَكِنَّهَا يُؤَكد بَعْضهَا بَعْضًا، وَلَا سِيمَا حَدِيث الْقوس، فَإِنَّهُ صَحِيح كَمَا ذكرنَا، وَإِذا تعَارض نصان أَحدهمَا مُبِيح وَالْآخر محرم يدل على النّسخ*
*..........*
*(12/96)*
*وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *وَيجوز الْأجر على الرقى وَإِن كَانَ يدْخل فِي بعضه الْقُرْآن، لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ على النَّاس أَن يرقي بَعضهم بَعْضًا، وَتَعْلِيم النَّاس بَعضهم بَعْضًا الْقُرْآن وَاجِب، لِأَن فِي ذَلِك التَّبْلِيغ عَن الله تَعَالَى، وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *قَول الطَّحَاوِيّ هَذَا غلط، لِأَن تعلمه لَيْسَ بِفَرْض، فَكيف تَعْلِيمه؟ وَإِنَّمَا الْفَرْض الْمعِين مِنْهُ على كل أحد مَا تقوم بِهِ الصَّلَاة، وَغير ذَلِك فَضِيلَة ونافلة، وَكَذَلِكَ تَعْلِيم النَّاس بَعضهم بَعْضًا، لَيْسَ بِفَرْض مُتَعَيّن عَلَيْهِم، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ على الْكِفَايَة، وَلَا فرق بَين الْأُجْرَة فِي الرقي وعَلى تَعْلِيم الْقُرْآن، لِأَن ذَلِك كُله مَنْفَعَة. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا كَلَام صادر بقلة الْأَدَب وَعدم مُرَاعَاة أدب الْبَحْث، سَوَاء كَانَ هَذَا الْكَلَام مِنْهُ أَو هُوَ نَقله*
*...........*
*(12/100)*
*عْلَم أَن طَبَقَات أَنْسَاب الْعَرَب سِتّ الشّعب بِفَتْح الشين وَهُوَ النّسَب الْأَبْعَد كعدنان مثلا وَهُوَ أَبُو الْقَبَائِل الَّذين ينسبون إِلَيْهِ وَيجمع على شعوب والقبيلة وَهِي مَا انقسم بِهِ الشّعب كربيعة وَمُضر والعمارة بِكَسْر الْعين وَهِي مَا انقسم فِيهِ أَنْسَاب الْقَبِيلَة كقريش وكنانة وَيجمع على عمارات وعمائر والبطن وَهِي مَا انقسم فِيهِ أَنْسَاب الْعِمَارَة كبني عبد منَاف وَبني مَخْزُوم وَيجمع على بطُون وأبطن والفخذ وَهِي مَا انقسم فِيهِ أَنْسَاب الْبَطن كبني هَاشم وَبني أُميَّة وَيجمع على أفخاذ والفصيلة بالصَّاد الْمُهْملَة وَهِي مَا انقسم فِيهِ أَنْسَاب الْفَخْذ كبني الْعَبَّاس وَأكْثر مَا يَدُور على الْأَلْسِنَة من الطَّبَقَات الْقَبِيلَة ثمَّ الْبَطن وَرُبمَا عبر عَن كل وَاحِد من الطَّبَقَات السِّت بالحي إِمَّا على الْعُمُوم مثل أَن يُقَال حَيّ من الْعَرَب وَإِمَّا على الْخُصُوص مثل أَن يُقَال حَيّ من بني فلَان*
*......*
*(12/100)*
*يهِ جَوَاز الرّقية بِشَيْء من كتاب الله تَعَالَى وَيلْحق بِهِ مَا كَانَ من الدَّعْوَات المأثورة أَو مِمَّا يشابهها وَلَا يجوز بِأَلْفَاظ مِمَّا لَا يعلم مَعْنَاهَا من الْأَلْفَاظ الْغَيْر الْعَرَبيَّة وَفِيه خلاف فَقَالَ الشّعبِيّ وَقَتَادَة وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَجَمَاعَة آخَرُونَ يكره الرقي وَالْوَاجِب على الْمُؤمن أَن يتْرك ذَلِك اعتصاما بِاللَّه تَعَالَى وتوكلا عَلَيْهِ وثقة بِهِ وانقطاعا إِلَيْهِ*
*يهِ جَوَاز الرّقية بِشَيْء من كتاب الله تَعَالَى وَيلْحق بِهِ مَا كَانَ من الدَّعْوَات المأثورة أَو مِمَّا يشابهها وَلَا يجوز بِأَلْفَاظ مِمَّا لَا يعلم مَعْنَاهَا من الْأَلْفَاظ الْغَيْر الْعَرَبيَّة وَفِيه خلاف فَقَالَ الشّعبِيّ وَقَتَادَة وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَجَمَاعَة آخَرُونَ يكره الرقي وَالْوَاجِب على الْمُؤمن أَن يتْرك ذَلِك اعتصاما بِاللَّه تَعَالَى وتوكلا عَلَيْهِ وثقة بِهِ وانقطاعا إِلَيْهِ*
*......*
*(12/100)*
*أَن سُورَة الْفَاتِحَة فِيهَا شِفَاء وَلِهَذَا من أسمائها الشافية وَفِي التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث أبي سعيد مَرْفُوعا فَاتِحَة الْكتاب شِفَاء من كل سقم وَلأبي دَاوُد من حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود مرض الْحسن أَو الْحُسَيْن فَنزل جِبْرَائِيل عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام فَأمره أَن يقْرَأ الْفَاتِحَة على إِنَاء من المَاء أَرْبَعِينَ مرّة فَيغسل يَدَيْهِ وَرجلَيْهِ وَرَأسه وَقَالَ ابْن بطال مَوضِع الرّقية مِنْهَا إياك نستعين وَعبارَة الْقُرْطُبِيّ موضعهَا إياك نعْبد وَإِيَّاك نستعين وَالظَّاهِر أَنَّهَا كلهَا رقية لقَوْله وَمَا يدْريك أَنَّهَا رقية وَلم يقل فِيهَا فَيُسْتَحَب قرَاءَتهَا على اللديغ وَالْمَرِيض وَصَاحب العاهة*
*..........*
*(12/103)*
*وَقد اخْتلف أهل اللُّغَة فِيهِ**:* *هَل هُوَ الضراب أَو الْكِرَاء الَّذِي يُؤْخَذ عَلَيْهِ أَو مَاء الْفَحْل؟**فَحكى أَبُو عبيد عَن الْأمَوِي**:* *أَنه الْكِرَاء الَّذِي يُؤْخَذ على ضراب الْفَحْل، وَبِه صدر الْجَوْهَرِي كَلَامه فِي** (**الصِّحَاح**)* *،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وعسب الْفَحْل أَيْضا ضرابه**.* *وَيُقَال**:* *مَاؤُهُ، وَصدر صَاحب** (**الْمُحكم**)* *كَلَامه بِأَن العسب: ضراب الْفَحْل،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *عسب الرجل يعسبه عسبا أعطَاهُ،**وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد**:* *العسب فِي الحَدِيث الْكِرَاء، وَالْأَصْل فِيهِ الضراب**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَالْعرب تسمي الشَّيْء باسم غَيره إِذا كَانَ مَعَه، أَو من سَببه،**كَمَا قَالُوا للمزادة**:* *راوية،**والراوية**:* *الْبَعِير الَّذِي يستقى عَلَيْهِ،**قَالَ شَيخنَا**:* *وَيدل على مَا قَالَه أَبُو عبيد رِوَايَة الشَّافِعِي**: (**نهى عَن ثمن بيع عسب الْفَحْل**)* *،**وَقَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ**:* *الْمَشْهُور فِي الفقهيات أَن العسب الضراب،**وَقَالَ الْغَزالِيّ**:* *هُوَ النُّطْفَة**.* 
*......*
*(12/105)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي تَأْوِيل هَذَا الحَدِيث، فَكرِهت طَائِفَة أَن يسْتَأْجر الْفَحْل لينزيه مُدَّة مَعْلُومَة بِأَجْر مَعْلُوم، وَذَلِكَ عَن أبي سعيد والبراء،**وَذهب الْكُوفِيُّونَ وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَبُو ثَوْر إِلَى**:* *إِنَّه لَا يجوز، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِحَدِيث الْبَاب، وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث أنس أَن رجلا من كلاب سَأَلَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَن عسب الْفَحْل فَنَهَاهُ،**فَقَالَ**:* *يَا رَسُول الله! إِنَّا نطرق الْفَحْل فنركم، فَرخص فِي الْكَرَامَة،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *حسن غَرِيب**.*
*وَفِيه**:* *جَوَاز قبُول الْكَرَامَة على عسب الْفَحْل وَإِن حرم بَيْعه وإجارته، وَبِه صرح أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي،**وَقَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ**:* *وَيجوز أَن يُعْطي صَاحب الْأُنْثَى صَاحب الْفَحْل شَيْئا على سَبِيل الْهَدِيَّة، خلافًا لِأَحْمَد، انْتهى. وَمَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ أَحْمد قد حُكيَ عَن غير وَاحِد من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ  ، فروى ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي** (**مُصَنفه**)* *بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى مَسْرُوق،**قَالَ**:* *سَأَلت عبد الله عَن السُّحت؟**قَالَ**:* *الرجل يطْلب الْحَاجة فيهدى إِلَيْهِ فيقبلها،**وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن عمر أَن رجلا سَأَلَهُ أَنه تقبل رجلا أَي**:* *صمنه، فَأعْطَاهُ دَرَاهِم وَحمله وكساه،**فَقَالَ**:* *أَرَأَيْت لَو لم تقبله أَكَانَ يعطيك؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا،**قَالَ**:* *لَا يصلح لَك، وروى أَيْضا عَن أبي مَسْعُود، عقبَة بن عَمْرو، وَأَنه أَتَى إِلَى أَهله، فَإِذا هَدِيَّة،**فَقَالَ**:* *مَا هَذَا؟**فَقَالُوا**:* *الَّذِي شفعت لَهُ،**فَقَالَ**:* *أخرجوها أتعجل أجر شَفَاعَتِي فِي الدُّنْيَا. وَرُوِيَ عَن عبد الله بن جَعْفَر أَنه كلم عليا فِي حَاجَة دهقان، فَبعث إِلَى عبد الله بن جَعْفَر بِأَرْبَعِينَ ألفا،**فَقَالَ**:* *ردوهَا عَلَيْهِ، فَإنَّا أهل بَيت لَا نبيع الْمَعْرُوف. وَقد رُوِيَ نَحْو هَذَا فِي حَدِيث مَرْفُوع،*
*رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد فِي** (**سنَنه**)* *من رِوَايَة خَالِد بن أبي عمرَان عَن الْقَاسِم عَن أبي أُمَامَة عَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**قَالَ**:* *من شفع لِأَخِيهِ شَفَاعَة فأهدى لَهُ هَدِيَّة عَلَيْهَا، فقد أَتَى بَابا عَظِيما من أَبْوَاب الرِّبَا،**وَهَذَا معنى مَا ورد**:* *كل قرض جر مَنْفَعَة فَهُوَ رَبًّا، وروى ابْن حبَان فِي** (**صَحِيحه**) :* *من حَدِيث أبي عَامر الْهَوْزَنِي عَن أبي كَبْشَة الْأَنمَارِي: أَنه أَتَاهُ فَقَالَ: أطرقني فرسك، فَإِنِّي سَمِعت رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**يَقُول**:* *من أطرق فرسا فعقب لَهُ كَانَ لَهُ كَأَجر سبعين فرسا حمل عَلَيْهَا فِي سَبِيل الله، وَإِن لم يعقب كَانَ لَهُ كَأَجر فرس حمل عَلَيْهَا فِي سَبِيل الله**.* 
*........*
*(12/115)**فَسَأَلَهُ حَمْزَة عَن أمرهَا وقولهما**:* *فَأخْبر أَن ذَلِك الرجل زوج تِلْكَ الْمَرْأَة، وَأَنه وَقع على جَارِيَة لَهَا، فَولدت ولدا فأعتقته امْرَأَته،**قَالُوا**:* *فَهَذَا المَال لِابْنِهِ من جاريتها، فَقَالَ لَهُ حَمْزَة لأرجمنك بِالْحِجَارَةِ،**فَقيل لَهُ**:* *أصلحك الله، إِن أمره قد رفع إِلَى عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فجلده عمر مائَة وَلم ير عَلَيْهِ الرَّجْم، فَأخذ حَمْزَة بِالرجلِ كَفِيلا حَتَّى يقدم على عمر فيسأله عَمَّا ذكر من جلد عمر إِيَّاه وَلم ير عَلَيْهِ رجما، فَصَدَّقَهُمْ عمر بذلك، من قَوْلهم،**وَقَالَ**:* *إِنَّمَا دَرأ عَنهُ الرَّجْم عذره بالجهالة. انْتهى**.**وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *فِيهِ شَاهد لمَذْهَب مَالك فِي مُجَاوزَة الإِمَام فِي التَّعْزِير قدر الْحَد، ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَنَّهُ فعل صَحَابِيّ عَارضه مَرْفُوع صَحِيح فَلَا حجَّة فِيهِ**.**قلت**:* *هَذَا الْبَاب فِيهِ خلاف بَين الْعلمَاء،**فمذهب مَالك وَأبي ثَوْر وَأبي يُوسُف فِي قَول الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *إِن التَّعْزِير لَيْسَ لَهُ مِقْدَار مَحْدُود، وَيجوز للْإِمَام أَن يبلغ بِهِ مَا رَآهُ وَأَن يتَجَاوَز بِهِ الْحُدُود**.* *وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *التَّعْزِير مائَة جلدَة فَأَقل**.* *وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *أَكثر التَّعْزِير مائَة جلدَة إلاَّ جلدَة**.* *وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *أَكْثَره تِسْعَة وَتسْعُونَ سَوْطًا فَأَقل، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن أبي ليلى، وَأبي يُوسُف فِي رِوَايَة**.* *وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *أَكْثَره ثَلَاثُونَ سَوْطًا**.* *وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *أَكْثَره**عشرُون سَوْطًا**.* *وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *لَا يتَجَاوَز بالتعزير تِسْعَة، وَهُوَ بعض قَول الشَّافِعِي**.* *وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *أَكْثَره عشرَة أسواذ فَأَقل لَا يتَجَاوَز بِهِ أَكثر من ذَلِك، وَهُوَ قَول اللَّيْث بن سعد وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَصْحَاب الظَّاهِر، وَأَجَابُوا عَن الحَدِيث الْمَرْفُوع، وَهُوَ قَوْله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا يجلد فَوق عشر جلدات إلاَّ فِي حد من حُدُود الله**)* *، بِأَنَّهُ فِي حق من يرتدع بالردع، ويؤثر فِيهِ أدنى الزّجر كأشراف النَّاس وأشراف أَشْرَافهم، وَأما السفلة وأسقاط النَّاس فَلَا يُؤثر فيهم عشر جلدات وَلَا عشرُون، فيعزرهم الإِمَام بِحَسب مَا يرَاهُ،**وَقد ذكر الطَّحَاوِيّ حَدِيث حَمْزَة بن عَمْرو الْمَذْكُور فِي**:* *بَاب الرجل يَزْنِي بِجَارِيَة امْرَأَته،**فروى فِي أول الْبَاب حَدِيث سَلمَة بن المحبق**:* *أَن رجلا زنى بِجَارِيَة امْرَأَته، فَقَالَ النَّبِي،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِن كَانَ استكرهها فَهِيَ حرَّة وَعَلِيهِ مثلهَا، وَإِن كَانَت طاوعة فَهِيَ لَهُ وَعَلِيهِ مثلهَا**)* *ثمَّ أجابوا عَن حَدِيث سَلمَة بن المحبق أَنه مَنْسُوخ بِحَدِيث النُّعْمَان بن بشير،**رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه وَلَفظ أبي دَاوُد**:* *أَن رجلا يُقَال لَهُ عبد الرَّحْمَن بن حنين وَقع على جَارِيَة امْرَأَته، فَرفع إِلَى النُّعْمَان بن بشير، وَهُوَ أَمِير على الْكُوفَة،**فَقَالَ**:* *لأقضين فِيك بقضية رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، إِن كَانَت أحلَّتها لَك جلدتك مائَة، وَإِن لم تكن أحلَّتها لَك رَجَمْتُك بِالْحِجَارَةِ، فوجدوها أحلَّتها لَهُ، فجلده مائَة**.* *قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *فَثَبت بِهَذَا مَا رَوَاهُ سَلمَة بن المحبق،**قَالُوا**:* *قد عمل عبد الله بن مَسْعُود بعد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مثل مَا فِي حَدِيث سَلمَة فَأجَاب الطَّحَاوِيّ عَن هَذَا بقوله: وَخَالفهُ فِي ذَلِك حَمْزَة بن عَمْرو الْأَسْلَمِيّ، وسَاق حَدِيثه على مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ آنِفا،**وَقَالَ أَيْضا**:* *وَقد أنكر عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، على عبد الله بن مَسْعُود فِي هَذَا قَضَاءَهُ بِمَا قد نسخ،**قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *فَثَبت بِهَذَا مَا رَوَاهُ سَلمَة بن المحبق،**قَالُوا**:* *قد عمل عبد الله بن مَسْعُود بعد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مثل مَا فِي حَدِيث سَلمَة فَأجَاب الطَّحَاوِيّ عَن هَذَا بقوله: وَخَالفهُ فِي ذَلِك حَمْزَة بن عَمْرو الْأَسْلَمِيّ، وسَاق حَدِيثه على مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ آنِفا،**وَقَالَ أَيْضا**:* *وَقد أنكر عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، على عبد الله بن مَسْعُود فِي هَذَا قَضَاءَهُ بِمَا قد نسخ،**فَقَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا أَحْمد بن الْحسن،**قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا عَليّ بن عَاصِم عَن خَالِد الْحذاء عَن مُحَمَّد بن سِيرِين،**قَالَ**:* *ذكر لعَلي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، شَأْن الرجل الَّذِي أَتَى ابْن مَسْعُود وَامْرَأَته، وَقد وَقع على جَارِيَة امْرَأَته، فَلم ير عَلَيْهِ حدا،**فَقَالَ عَليّ**:* *لَو أَتَانِي صَاحب ابْن أم عبد لرضخت رَأسه بِالْحِجَارَةِ، لم يدرِ ابْن أم عبد مَا حدث بعده، فَأخْبر عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَن ابْن مَسْعُود تعلق فِي ذَلِك بِأَمْر قد كَانَ ثمَّ نسخ بعده، فَلم يعلم ابْن مَسْعُود بذلك، وَقد خَالف عَلْقَمَة بن قيس النَّخعِيّ عَن عبد الله ابْن مَسْعُود فِي الحكم الْمَذْكُور، وَذهب إِلَى قَول من خَالف عبد الله، وَالْحَال أَن عَلْقَمَة أعلم أَصْحَاب عبد الله بِعَبْد الله وأجلهم، فَلَو لم يثبت نسخ مَا كَانَ ذهب إِلَيْهِ عبد الله لما خَالف قَوْله، مَعَ جلالة قدر عبد الله عِنْده**.**
...........**(12/115)**خْتَصر من قصَّة أخرجَا الْبَيْهَقِيّ بِطُولِهَا من طَرِيق أبي إِسْحَاق عَن حَارِثَة بن مضرب،**قَالَ**:* *صليت الْغَدَاة مَعَ عبد الله بن مَسْعُود، فَلَمَّا سلم قَامَ رجل فَأخْبرهُ أَنه انْتهى إِلَى مَسْجِد بني حنيفَة، فَسمع مُؤذن عبد الله بن نواحة يشْهد أَن مُسَيْلمَة رَسُول الله،**فَقَالَ عبد الله**:* *عَليّ بِابْن النواحة وَأَصْحَابه، فجيء بهم، فَأمر قُرَيْظَة بن كَعْب فَضرب عنق ابْن النواحة، ثمَّ اسْتَشَارَ النَّاس فِي أُولَئِكَ النَّفر، فَأَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ عدي بن حَاتِم بِقَتْلِهِم،**فَقَامَ جرير والأشعث فَقَالَا**:* *بل استتبهم وكفلهم عَشَائِرهمْ، وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة من طَرِيق قيس بن أبي حَازِم أَن عدَّة الْمَذْكُورين كَانُوا مائَة وَسبعين رجلا،**وَمعنى التكفيل هُنَا مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ فِي حديطث حَمْزَة بن عَمْرو**:* *الضَّبْط والتعهد حَتَّى لَا يرجِعوا إِلَى الارتداد، لَا أَنه كَفَالَة لَازِمَة**.**وَقَالَ حَمَّادٌ إذَا تَكَفَّلَ بِنَفْسٍ فَمات فَلا شَيْءَ علَيْهِ وَقَالَ الحَكَمُ يَضْمَن**.....**(12/117)**{**وَلكُل جعلنَا موَالِي**} (**النِّسَاء: 33**) .* *أَي**:* *وَرَثَة**.* *وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس فِي رِوَايَة**:* *أَي عصبَة،**وَقَالَ ابْن جرير**:* *الْعَرَب تسمي ابْن الْعم مولى،**وَقَالَ الزّجاج**:* *الْمولى كل من يليك وكل من والاك فِي محبَّة فَهُوَ مولى لَك**.* *قلت**:* *لفظ الْمولى مُشْتَرك يُطلق على معانٍ كَثِيرَة، يُطلق على الْمُنعم والمعتِق والمعتَق وَالْجَار والناصر والصهر والرب وَالتَّابِع، وَزَاد ابْن الباقلاني فِي** (**مَنَاقِب الْأَئِمَّة**) :* *الْمَكَان والقرار، وَأما بِمَعْنى الْوَلِيّ فكثير، وَلَا يعرف فِي اللُّغَة بِمَعْنى الإِمَام**.* *قَوْله**: {**وَالَّذين عاقدت أَيْمَانكُم**} (**النِّسَاء: 33**) .* *قَالَ البُخَارِيّ فِي التَّفْسِير**:* *عاقدت، هُوَ مولى الْيَمين وَهُوَ الْحلف، وَذكر ابْن أبي حَاتِم عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَجَمَاعَة آخَرين أَنهم الحلفاء،**وَقَالَ عبد الرَّزَّاق**:* *أَنبأَنَا الثَّوْريّ عَن مَنْصُور عَن مُجَاهِد فِي قَوْله**: {**وَالَّذين عاقدت أَيْمَانكُم**} (**النِّسَاء: 33**) .* *قَالَ**:* *كَانَ هَذَا حلفا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة**.**........**(12/118)**{**وَأولُوا الْأَرْحَام بَعضهم أولى بِبَعْض**} (**الْأَنْفَال: 57**) .* *وَفِي رِوَايَة أَحْمد أَنَّهَا نزلت فِي أبي بكر وَابْنه عبد الرَّحْمَن، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، حِين أَبى الْإِسْلَام، فَحلف أَبُو بكر أَن لَا يورثه**.* *فَلَمَّا أسلم أمره الله عز وَجل**:* *أَن يورثه نصِيبه**.**.......**(12/119)**الْعَهْد يكون بَين الْقَوْم،**وَالْمعْنَى**:* *أَنهم لَا يتعاهدون فِي الْإِسْلَام على الْأَشْيَاء الَّتِي كَانُوا يتعاهدون عَلَيْهَا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة،**وَيدل عَلَيْهِ مَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم من حَدِيث سعد بن إِبْرَاهِيم بن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عَوْف عَن إبيه عَن جُبَير ابْن مطعم مَرْفُوعا**:* *لَا حلف فِي الأسلام، وَإِنَّمَا حلف كَانَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة لم يزده الْإِسْلَام إلاَّ شدَّة،**وَقَالَ ابْن سَيّده**:* *معنى لَا حلف فِي الْإِسْلَام أَي: لَا تعاهد على فعل شَيْء كَانُوا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة يتعاهدون، والمحالفة فِي حَدِيث أنس هِيَ الإخاء، قَالَه ابْن التِّين**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَذَلِكَ أَن الْحلف فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة هُوَ بِمَعْنى النُّصْرَة فِي الْإِسْلَام. وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ فِي** (**التَّهْذِيب**) :* *فَإِن قيل: قد قَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا حلف فِي الْإِسْلَام**)* *،**وَهُوَ يُعَارض قَول أنس**:* *حَالف رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بَين قُرَيْش وَالْأَنْصَار فِي دَاري بِالْمَدِينَةِ،**قيل لَهُ**:* *هَذَا كَانَ فِي أول الْإِسْلَام، آخى بَين الْمُهَاجِرين وَالْأَنْصَار**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَالَّذِي قَالَ فِيهِ مَا كَانَ من حلف فَلَنْ يزِيدهُ الْإِسْلَام إلاَّ شدَّة،**يَعْنِي**:* *مَا لم ينسخه الْإِسْلَام وَلم يُبطلهُ حكم الْقُرْآن، وَهُوَ التعاون على الْحق والنصرة وَالْأَخْذ على يَد الظَّالِم**.**.......

ويليه كتاب " الوكالة "*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الخميس 
الموافق : 19/ ربيع الأول /1442 هجري 
الموافق : 5/ نوفمبر /2020 ميلادي 

تابع " ملخص كتاب " عمدة القاري " لبدر الدين العيني رحمه الله 

*(12/133)*
*لقهرمان،**بِفَتْح الْقَاف وَسُكُون الْهَاء وَفتح الرَّاء وَتَخْفِيف الْمِيم وَفِي آخِره نون**:* *وَهُوَ خَادِم الشَّخْص الْقَائِم بِقَضَاء حَوَائِجه، وَهُوَ لُغَة فارسية**.*
*.......*
*(12/134)*
*فِي الْفَصْل الأول**:* *حوار، ثمَّ الفصيل إِذا فصل، فَإِذا دخل فِي السّنة الثَّانِيَة فَهُوَ ابْن مَخَاض أَو ابْنة مَخَاض، فَإِذا دخل فِي الثَّالِثَة فَهُوَ ابْن لبون أَو بنت لبون، فَإِذا دخل فِي الرَّابِعَة فَهُوَ حق أَو حقة، فَإِذا دخل فِي الْخَامِسَة فَهُوَ جذع أَو جَذَعَة، فَإِذا دخل فِي السَّادِسَة فَهُوَ ثني أَو ثنية، فَإِذا دخل فِي السَّابِعَة فَهُوَ رباعي أَو ربَاعِية، فَإِذا دخل فِي الثَّامِنَة فَهُوَ سديس أَو سدس، فَإِذا دخل فِي التَّاسِعَة فَهُوَ بازل، فَإِذا دخل فِي الْعَاشِرَة فَهُوَ مخلف، ثمَّ لَيْسَ لَهُ اسْم بعد ذَلِك،**وَلَكِن يُقَال**:* *بازل عَام، وبازل عَاميْنِ، ومخلف عَام، ومخالف عَاميْنِ، ومخلف ثَلَاثَة أَعْوَام إِلَى خمس سِنِين، حَكَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد فِي** (**سنَنه**)* *عَن النَّضر بن شُمَيْل وَأبي عبيد والرياشي**.*
*.......*
*(12/134)*
*وْكِيل الْحَاضِر الصَّحِيح على قَول عَامَّة الْفُقَهَاء،**وَهُوَ قَول ابْن أبي ليلى وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد إلاَّ أَن مَالِكًا قَالَ**:* *يجوز ذَلِك وَإِن لم يرض خَصمه إِذا لم يكن الْوَكِيل عدوا للخصم، وَفِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *وَهَذَا الحَدِيث حجَّة على أبي حنيفَة فِي قَوْله: إِنَّه لَا يجوز تَوْكِيل الْحَاضِر بِالْبَلَدِ الصَّحِيح الْبدن إلاَّ برضى خَصمه أَو عذر مرض أَو سفر ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام، وَهَذَا الحَدِيث خلاف قَوْله، لِأَنَّهُ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَمر أَصْحَابه أَن يقضوا عَنهُ السن الَّتِي كَانَت عَلَيْهِ، وَذَلِكَ تَوْكِيل مِنْهُ لَهُم على ذَلِك، وَلم يكن، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، غَائِبا وَلَا مَرِيضا وَلَا مُسَافِرًا؟**قلت**:* *لَيْسَ الحَدِيث بِحجَّة عَلَيْهِ لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَنْفِي الْجَوَاز،**وَلَكِن يَقُول**:* *لَا يلْزم،**يَعْنِي**:* *لَا يسْقط حق الْخصم فِي طلب الْحُضُور وَالدَّعْوَى وَالْجَوَاب بِنَفسِهِ، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن أبي ليلى فِي الْأَصَح، وَالْمَرْأَة كَالرّجلِ بكرا كَانَت أَو ثَيِّبًا، وَاسْتحْسن بعض أَصْحَابنَا أَنَّهَا توكل إِذا كَانَت غير بَرزَة**.* *وَفِيه**:* *جَوَاز الْأَخْذ بِالدّينِ، وَلَا يخْتَلف الْعلمَاء فِي جَوَازه عِنْد الْحَاجة وَلَا يتَعَيَّن طَالبه**.* *وَفِيه**:* *حجَّة من قَالَ بِجَوَاز قرض الْحَيَوَان،**وَهُوَ قَول الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَاللَّيْث وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَقَالَ القَاضِي**:* *أجَاز جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء استسلاف سَائِر الْأَشْيَاء من الْحَيَوَان وَالْعرُوض، واستثنيت من ذَلِك الْحَيَوَان لِأَنَّهُ قد يردهَا بِنَفسِهِ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يكون عَارِية الْفروج، وَأَجَازَ ذَلِك بعض أَصْحَابنَا بِشَرْط أَن يردهَا غَيرهَا، وَأَجَازَ استقراض الْجَوَارِي الطَّبَرِيّ والمزني، وَرُوِيَ عَن دَاوُد الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ّ،**وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *قَالَ ابْن حبيب وَأَصْحَابه وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَاللَّيْث وَالشَّافِعِيّ: يجوز استقراض الْحَيَوَان كُله إلاَّ الْإِمَاء،**وَعند مَالك**:* *إِن اسْتقْرض أمة وَلم يَطَأهَا ردهَا بِعَينهَا*
*.......*
*(12/142)*
*وَفِي** (**الرَّوْضَة**) :* *لَيْسَ للصداق حد مُقَدّر بل كل مَا جَازَ أَن يكون ثمنا ومثمنا أَو أُجْرَة جَازَ جعله صَدَاقا، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد،**وَمذهب مَالك**:* *أَنه لَا يرى فِيهِ عددا معينا، بل يجوز بِكُل مَا وَقع عَلَيْهِ الِاتِّفَاق،**غير أَنه يكون مَعْلُوما**:* *وَعَن مَالك: لَا يجوز بِأَقَلّ من ربع دِينَار،**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *وَجَائِز أَن يكون صَدَاقا كل مَا لَهُ نصف، قل أَو كثر، وَلَو أَنه حَبَّة بر أَو حَبَّة شعير أَو غير ذَلِك،**وَعَن إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ**:* *أكره أَن يكون الْمهْر مثل أجر الْبَغي، وَلَكِن الْعشْرَة وَالْعشْرُونَ**.* *وَعنهُ**:* *السّنة فِي النِّكَاح الرطل من الْفضة،**وَعَن الشّعبِيّ**:* *أَنهم كَانُوا يكْرهُونَ أَن يتَزَوَّج الرجل على أقل من ثَلَاث أواقي**.* *وَعَن سعيد بن جُبَير**:* *أَنه كَانَ يحب أَن يكون الصَدَاق خمسين درهما،**وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه**:* *لَا يجوز أَن يكون الصَدَاق أقل من عشرَة دَرَاهِم*
*قَالَ عَليّ،** رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ: لَا مهر بِأَقَلّ من عشرَة دَرَاهِم، وَالظَّاهِر أَنه قَالَ ذَلِك توقيفا، لِأَنَّهُ بَاب لَا يُوصل إِلَيْهِ بِالِاجْتِهَادِ وَالْقِيَاس فَإِن قلت. قَالَ ابْن حزم: الرِّوَايَة عَن عَليّ بَاطِلَة لِأَنَّهَا عَن دَاوُد بن يزِيد الزعافري الأودي وَهُوَ فِي غَايَة السُّقُوط، ثمَّ هِيَ مُرْسلَة لِأَن الشّعبِيّ لم يسمع من عَليّ حَدِيثا. قلت: قَالَ ابْن عدي: لم أر حَدِيثا مُنْكرا جَاوز الْحَد، إِذْ روى عَنهُ ثِقَة، وَإِن كَانَ لَيْسَ بِقَوي*
*........*
*(12/143)*
*احْتج بِهِ الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة،** والظاهرية على أَن: التَّزْوِيج على سُورَة من الْقُرْآن مُسَمَّاة جَائِز، وَعَلِيهِ أَن يعلمهَا. وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ عقيب الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور: قد ذهب الشَّافِعِي إِلَى هَذَا الحَدِيث، فَقَالَ: إِن لم يكن شَيْء يصدقها وَتَزَوجهَا على سُورَة من الْقُرْآن فَالنِّكَاح جَائِز، وَيعلمهَا السُّورَة من الْقُرْآن. وَقَالَ بعض أهل الْعلم: النِّكَاح جَائِز وَيجْعَل لَهَا صدَاق مثلهَا. وَهُوَ قَول أهل الْكُوفَة وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق. قلت: وَهُوَ قَول اللَّيْث بن سعد وَأبي حنيفَة وَأبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَمَالك وَأحمد فِي أصح الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ وَإِسْحَاق. وَقَالَ ابْن الجووزي: فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث دَلِيل على أَن تَعْلِيم الْقُرْآن يجوز أَن يكون صَدَاقا، وَهِي إِحْدَى الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ عَن أَحْمد، وَالْأُخْرَى: لَا يجوز*
*..........*
*(12:152)*
*حد الشّرْب أخف الْحُدُود،** وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: وَفِيه: أَن حد الْخمر لَا يستأنى فِيهِ الْإِقَامَة كَحَد الْحَامِل لتَضَع الْحمل. وَفِيه: إِقَامَة الْحُدُود وَالضَّرْب بالنعال والجريد، وَكَانَ ذَلِك فِي زمن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ثمَّ رتبه عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، ثَمَانِينَ.*
*...........*
*كتاب المزراعة "* 
*(12/155)*
*أَن الزِّرَاعَة أفضل المكاسب، وَاخْتلف فِي أفضل المكاسب،** فَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: أفضلهَا الزِّرَاعَة، وَقيل: أفضلهَا الْكسْب بِالْيَدِ، وَهِي الصَّنْعَة، وَقيل: أفضلهَا التِّجَارَة، وَأكْثر الْأَحَادِيث تدل على أَفضَلِيَّة الْكسْب بِالْيَدِ. وروى الْحَاكِم فِي (الْمُسْتَدْرك) من حَدِيث أبي بردة، قَالَ: (سُئِلَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: أَي الْكسْب أطيب؟ قَالَ: عمل الرجل بِيَدِهِ وكل بيع مبرور) . وَقَالَ: هَذَا حَدِيث صَحِيح الْإِسْنَاد، وَقد يُقَال: هَذَا أطيب من حَيْثُ الْحل، وَذَاكَ أفضل من حَيْثُ الِانْتِفَاع الْعَام، فَهُوَ نفع مُتَعَدٍّ إِلَى غَيره، وَإِذا كَانَ كَذَلِك فَيَنْبَغِي أَن يخْتَلف الْحَال فِي ذَلِك باخْتلَاف حَاجَة النَّاس، فَحَيْثُ كَانَ النَّاس مُحْتَاجين إِلَى الأقوات أَكثر، كَانَت الزِّرَاعَة أفضل، للتوسعة على النَّاس، وَحَيْثُ كَانُوا مُحْتَاجين إِلَى المتجر لانْقِطَاع الطّرق كَانَت التِّجَارَة أفضل، وَحَيْثُ كَانُوا مُحْتَاجين إِلَى الصَّنَائِع أَشد، كَانَت الصَّنْعَة أفضل، وَهَذَا حسن*
*...........*
*(12/156)*
*ن الْغَرْس وَالزَّرْع واتخاذ الصَّنَائِع مُبَاح وَغير قَادِح فِي الزّهْد، وَقد فعله كثير من الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَقد ذهلب قوم من المتزهدة إِلَى أَن ذَلِك مَكْرُوه وقادح فِي الزّهْد،** ولعلهم تمسكوا فِي ذَلِك بِمَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن ابْن مَسْعُود مَرْفُوعا: (لَا تَتَّخِذُوا الضَّيْعَة فتركنوا إِلَى الدُّنْيَا) ، وَقَالَ: حَدِيث حسن، وَرَوَاهُ ابْن حبَان أَيْضا فِي (صَحِيحه) . وَأجِيب بِأَن هَذَا النَّهْي مَحْمُول على الاستكثار من الضّيَاع والانصراف إِلَيْهَا بِالْقَلْبِ الَّذِي يُفْضِي بِصَاحِبِهِ إِلَى الركون إِلَى الدُّنْيَا. وَأما إِذا اتخذها غير مستكثر وقلل مِنْهَا، وَكَانَت لَهُ كفافاً وعفافاً، فَهِيَ مُبَاحَة غير قادحة فِي الزّهْد، وسبيلها كسبيل المَال الَّذِي اسْتَثْنَاهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بقوله: (إلاَّ من أَخذه بِحقِّهِ وَوَضعه فِي حَقه) .* 
*...........*
*(12/158)*
*من اتخذ كَلْبا إلاَّ كلب مَاشِيَة أَو صيد أَو زرع انْتقصَ من أجره كل يَوْم قِيرَاط**) . قَالَ الزُّهْرِيّ: فَذكر لِابْنِ عمر قَول أبي هُرَيْرَة، فَقَالَ: يرحم الله أَبَا هُرَيْرَة، كَانَ صَاحب زرع. فَإِن قلت: مَا أَرَادَ ابْن عمر بقوله: يرحم الله أَبَا هُرَيْرَة كَانَ صَاحب زرع؟ قلت: قيل: أنكر زِيَادَة الزَّرْع عَلَيْهِ، والأحوط أَن يُقَال: إِنَّه أَرَادَ بذلك الْإِشَارَة إِلَى تثبيت رِوَايَة أبي هُرَيْرَة، وَأَن سَبَب حفظه لهَذِهِ الزِّيَادَة دون غَيره أَنه كَانَ صَاحب زرع، مشتغلاً بِشَيْء يحْتَاج إِلَى معرفَة أَحْكَامه، وَمَعَ هَذَا جَاءَ لفظ: زرع، فِي حَدِيث ابْن عمر، فِي رِوَايَة مُسلم على مَا نذكرها الْآن، وروى مُسلم أَيْضا من حَدِيث نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (من اقتنى كَلْبا، إِلَّا كلب مَاشِيَة أَو ضارية، نقص من عمله كل يَوْم قِيرَاط) . وروى أَيْضا من حَدِيث سَالم عَن أَبِيه عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: (من اقتنى كَلْبا إلاَّ كلب صيد وماشية، نقص من أجره كل يَوْم قيراطان) . وروى أَيْضا من حَدِيث عبد الله بن دِينَار: أَنه سمع ابْن عمر، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (من اقتنى كَلْبا إلاَّ كلب ضارية أَو مَاشِيَة. نقص من عمله كل يَوْم قيراطان) . وروى أَيْضا من حَدِيث سَالم بن عبد الله عَن أَبِيه، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (أَيّمَا أهل دَار اتَّخذُوا كَلْبا، إلاَّ كلب مَاشِيَة أَو كلب صائد، نقص من عمله كل يَوْم قيراطان)* 
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي سَبَب النَّقْص،** فَقيل: امْتنَاع الْمَلَائِكَة من دُخُول بَيته، أَو مَا يلْحق المارين من الْأَذَى، أَو ذَلِك عُقُوبَة لَهُم لاتخاذهم مَا نهى عَن اتِّخَاذه، أَو لِكَثْرَة أكله للنجاسات، أَو لكَرَاهَة رائحتها، أَو لِأَن بَعْضهَا شَيْطَان، أَو لولوغه فِي الْأَوَانِي عِنْد غَفلَة صَاحبهَا.*
*.........*
*(12/160)*
*زْد شنُوءَة، بِفَتْح الشين الْمُعْجَمَة، وَضم النُّون وَسُكُون الْوَاو وَفتح الْهمزَة،** قَالَ بَعضهم: وَهِي قَبيلَة مَشْهُورَة نسبوا إِلَى شنُوءَة، واسْمه الْحَارِث بن كَعْب بن عبد الله بن مَالك بن نصر بن الأزد. قلت: قَالَ ابْن هِشَام: وشنوءة هُوَ عبد الله بن كَعْب بن عبد الله بن مَالك بن نصر بن الأزد، فَدلَّ على أَن اسْم شنُوءَة: عبد الله، لَا: الْحَارِث، والمرجع فِيهِ إِلَى ابْن هِشَام وَأَمْثَاله، لَا إِلَى غَيرهم. قَالَ الرشاطي: وَإِنَّمَا قيل: أَزْد شنُوءَة، لشنآن كَانَ بَينهم، والشنآن: البغض. قَالَ يَعْقُوب: والنسبه إِلَيْهِ شنئي. قَالَ: وَيُقَال: شنوة، بتَشْديد الْوَاو غير مَهْمُوز، وينسب إِلَيْهِ: الشنوي. وَيُقَال أَيْضا فِي النِّسْبَة إِلَى شنُوءَة: شنائي، وَيُقَال: الشني*
*........*
*الَ ابْن الْأَثِير**: الباقورة الْبَقر بلغَة أهل الْيمن، وَفِي الصَّدَقَة لأهل الْيمن فِي ثَلَاثِينَ باقورة: بقرة: وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي: البقير، جمَاعَة الْبَقر.*
*.........*
*(12/160)*
*وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**: كَأَنَّهُ يُشِير إِلَى حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة الْمَرْفُوع: يتركون الْمَدِينَة على خير مَا كَانَت لَا يَغْشَاهَا إلاَّ العوافي، يُرِيد السبَاع وَالطير. قَالَ: وَهَذَا لم نسْمع بِهِ، وَلَا بُد من وُقُوعه.* 
*..........*
*(12/161)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُهلب فِيهِ بَيَان أَن كَلَام الْبَهَائِم من الخصائص الَّتِي خصت بهَا بَنو إِسْرَائِيل وَهَذِه الْوَاقِعَة كَانَت فيهم وَهُوَ الَّذِي فهمه البُخَارِيّ إِذْ خرجه فِي بَاب ذكر بني إِسْرَائِيل قلت لَا يلْزم من ذكر البُخَارِيّ هَذَا فِي بني إِسْرَائِيل اختصاصهم بذلك وَقد روى ابْن وهب أَن أَبَا سُفْيَان بن حَرْب وَصَفوَان بن أُميَّة وجدا ذئبا أَخذ ظَبْيًا فاستنقذاه مِنْهُ فَقَالَ لَهما طعمة أطعمنيها الله تَعَالَى وَرُوِيَ مثل هَذَا أَيْضا أَنه جرى لأبي جهل وَأَصْحَاب لَهُ وَعند أبي الْقَاسِم عَن أنس قَالَ كنت مَعَ النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فِي غَزْوَة تَبُوك فشردت على غنمي فجَاء الذِّئْب فَأخذ مِنْهَا شَاة فاشتدت الرُّعَاة خَلفه فَقَالَ الذِّئْب طعمة أطعمنيها الله تنزعونها مني فبهت الْقَوْم فَقَالَ مَا تعْجبُونَ** (ح) وَذكر ابْن الْأَثِير أَن قصَّة الذِّئْب كَانَت أَيْضا فِي المبعث وَالَّذِي كَلمه الذِّئْب اسْمه أهبان بن أَوْس الْأَسْلَمِيّ أَبُو عقبَة سكن الْكُوفَة وَقيل أهبان بن عقبَة وَهُوَ عَم سَلمَة بن الْأَكْوَع وَكَانَ*
*من أَصْحَاب الشَّجَرَة وَعَن الْكَلْبِيّ هُوَ أهبان بن الْأَكْوَع واسْمه سِنَان بن عياذ بن ربيعَة وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ أهبان بن أَوْس الْأَسْلَمِيّ يكلم الذِّئْب أَبُو عقبَة كُوفِي وَقيل أَن مُكَلم الذِّئْب أهبان بن عياذ الْخُزَاعِيّ وَقَالَ ابْن بطال وَهَذَا الحَدِيث حجَّة على من جعل عِلّة الْمَنْع من أكل الْخَيل وَالْبِغَال وَالْحمير أَنَّهَا خلقت للزِّينَة وَالرُّكُوب لقَوْله عز وَجل** {**لتركبوها وزينة**}* *وَقد خلقت الْبَقر للحراثة كَمَا أنطقها الله عز وَجل وَلم يمْنَع ذَلِك من أكل لحومها لَا فِي بني إِسْرَائِيل وَلَا فِي الْإِسْلَام*
*......*
*(12/163)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *لم يسلم من بني النَّضِير إلاَّ رجلَانِ: يَامِين بن عُمَيْر بن عَمْرو بن جحاش،*
*وَأَبُو سعيد بن وهب، أسلما على أموالهما فأحرزاها*
*(12/172)*
*وَقَالَ الْقَزاز**: الْموَات الأَرْض الَّتِي لم تعمر، شبهت الْعِمَارَة بِالْحَيَاةِ وتعطيلها بفقد الْحَيَاة، وإحياء الْموَات أَن يعمد الشَّخْص لأرض لَا يعلم تقدم ملك عَلَيْهَا لأحد فيحييها بالسقي أَو الزَّرْع أَو الْغَرْس أَو الْبناء، فَيصير بذلك ملكه، سَوَاء فِيمَا قرب من الْعمرَان أم بعد، وَسَوَاء أذن لَهُ الإِمَام بذلك أم لم يَأْذَن عِنْد الْجُمْهُور، وَعند أبي حنيفَة: لَا بُد من إِذن الإِمَام مُطلقًا، وَعند مَالك فِيمَا قرب، وَضَابِط الْقرب مَا بِأَهْل الْعمرَان إِلَيْهِ حَاجَة من رعي وَنَحْو*
*............*
*(12/175)*
*وروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي** (الْأَوْسَط) من حَدِيث مَرْوَان بن الحكم، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: الْبِلَاد بِلَاد الله والعباد عباد الله. وَمن أحَاط على حَائِط فَهُوَ لَهُ. وروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ أَيْضا فِيهِ من حَدِيث عبد الله بن عمر، وَقَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: من أحيى أَرضًا ميتَة فَهِيَ لَهُ وَلَيْسَ لعرق ظَالِم حق، وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أسمر بن مُضرس من رِوَايَة عقيلة بنت أسمر عَن أَبِيهَا، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: من سبق إِلَى مَا لم يسْبقهُ إِلَيْهِ مُسلم فَهُوَ لَهُ.*
*.........*
*(12/176)*
*وَاحْتج بِهِ الشَّافِعِي وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد على أَنه لَا يحْتَاج فِيهِ إِلَى إِذن الإِمَام فِيمَا قرب وَفِيمَا بعد،** وَعَن مَالك: فِيمَا قرب لَا بُد من إِذن الإِمَام وَإِن كَانَ فِي فيافي الْمُسلمين والصحارى وَحَيْثُ لَا يتشاح النَّاس فِيهِ فَهِيَ لَهُ بِغَيْر إِذْنه، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة: لَيْسَ لأحد أَن يحيي مواتاً إلاَّ بِإِذن الإِمَام فِيمَا بَعدت وَقربت، فَإِن أَحْيَاهُ بِغَيْر إِذْنه لم يملكهُ، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك فِي رِوَايَة، وَهُوَ قَول مَكْحُول وَابْن سِيرِين وَابْن الْمسيب وَالنَّخَعِيّ.*
*وَاحْتج أَبُو حنيفَة بقوله،** صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (لَا حمى إلاَّ لله وَلِرَسُولِهِ) فِي (الصَّحِيحَيْنِ) والحمى: مَا حمي من الأَرْض فَدلَّ أَن حكم الْأَرْضين إِلَى الْأَئِمَّة لَا إِلَى غَيرهم. فَإِن قلت: احْتج الطَّحَاوِيّ لِلْجُمْهُورِ مَعَ حَدِيث الْبَاب بِالْقِيَاسِ على مَاء الْبَحْر وَالنّهر، وَمَا يصاد من طير وحيوان، فَإِنَّهُم اتَّفقُوا على أَن مَا أَخذه أَو صَاده ملكه، سَوَاء قرب أَو بعد، وَسَوَاء أذن الإِمَام أم لم يَأْذَن. قلت: هَذَا قِيَاس بالفارق، فَإِن الإِمَام لَا يجوز لَهُ تمْلِيك مَاء نهر لأحد، وَلَو ملك رجلا أَرضًا ملكه، وَلَو احْتَاجَ الإِمَام إِلَى بيعهَا فِي نَوَائِب الْمُسلمين جَازَ بَيْعه لَهَا، وَلَا يجوز ذَلِك فِي مَائِهِمْ وَلَا صيدهم وَلَا نهرهم، وَلَيْسَ للْإِمَام بيعهَا وَلَا تمليكها لأحد، وَإِن الإِمَام فِيهَا كَسَائِر النَّاس. وَاحْتج بَعضهم لأبي حنيفَة بِحَدِيث معَاذ يرفعهُ: (إِنَّمَا للمرء مَا طابت بِهِ نفس إِمَامه) . قلت: هَذَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ من حَدِيث بَقِيَّة عَن رجل لم يسمه عَن مَكْحُول عَنهُ، وَقَالَ: هَذَا مُنْقَطع* 
*.........*
*(12/177)*
*ن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،** قَالَ: من عطل أَرضًا ثَلَاث سِنِين لم يعمرها فجَاء غَيره فعمرها فَهِيَ لَهُ، وَعنهُ قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا: إِنَّه إِذا حجر أَرضًا وَلم يعمرها ثَلَاث سِنِين أَخذهَا الإِمَام وَدفعهَا إِلَى غَيره، لِأَن التحجير لَيْسَ بإحياء ليتملكها بِهِ، لِأَن الإحيار هُوَ الْعِمَارَة، والتحجير للإعلام. وَذكر فِي (الْمُحِيط) أَنه يصير ملكا للمحجر، وَذكر خُوَاهَر زادة: أَن التحجير يُفِيد ملكا مؤقتاً إِلَى ثَلَاث سِنِين، وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي فِي الْأَصَح، وَأحمد. وَالْأَصْل عندنَا: أَن من أحيى مواتاً هَل يملك رقبَتهَا؟ قَالَ بَعضهم: لَا يملك رقبَتهَا، وَإِنَّمَا يملك استغلالها، وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي فِي قَول. وَعند عَامَّة الْمَشَايِخ، يملك رقبَتهَا، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَأحمد وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي قَول، وَثَمَرَة الْخلاف فِيمَن أَحْيَاهَا ثمَّ تَركهَا فزرعها غَيره، فعلى قَول الْبَعْض: الثَّانِي أَحَق بهَا، وعَلى قَول الْعَامَّة الأول يَنْزِعهَا من الثَّانِي كمن أخرب دَاره أَو عطل بستانه وَتَركه حَتَّى مرت عَلَيْهِ سنُون، فَإِنَّهُ لَا يخرج عَن ملكه، وَلَكِن إِذا حجرها وَلم يعمرها ثَلَاث سِنِين يَأْخُذهَا الإِمَام كَمَا ذكرنَا، وَتَعْيِين الثَّلَاث بأثر عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،*
*.........*
*(12/177)*
*أَشَارَ بِهِ إِلَى أَن ذَا الحليفة لَا يملك بِالْإِحْيَاءِ لما فِيهِ من منع النَّاس النُّزُول فِيهِ، وَأَن الْموَات يجوز الِانْتِفَاع بِهِ، وَأَنه غير مَمْلُوك لأحد، وَهَذَا الْمِقْدَار كافٍ فِي وَجه الْمُطَابقَة، وَقد تكلم الْمُهلب فِيهِ بِمَا لَا يجدي، ورد عَلَيْهِ ابْن بطال بِمَا لَا ينفع، وَجَاء آخر نصر الْمُهلب فِي ذَلِك، وَالْكل لَا يشفي العليل وَلَا يروي الغليل، فَلذَلِك تَرَكْنَاهُ،*
*قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " العقيق واد مبارك "* 
*............*
*(12/178)*
*قَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ: الْحجاز من الْمَدِينَة إِلَى تَبُوك، وَمن الْمَدِينَة إِلَى طَرِيق الْكُوفَة، وَمن وَرَاء ذَلِك إِلَى مَشَارِق أَرض الْبَصْرَة، فَهُوَ نجد. وَمَا بَين الْعرَاق وَبَين وجرة وَعمرَة الطَّائِف نجد، وَمَا كَانَ من وَرَاء وجرة إِلَى الْبَحْر فَهُوَ تهَامَة، وَمَا كَانَ بَين تهَامَة ونجد فَهُوَ حجاز، وَإِنَّمَا سمي حجازاً لِأَنَّهُ يحجز بَين تهَامَة ونجد. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: الْحجاز هُوَ مَكَّة وَالْمَدينَة واليمن ومخاليفها وعمارتها. قلت: لم أدر من أَيْن أَخذ الْكرْمَانِي أَن الْيمن من الْحجاز؟ نعم، هِيَ من جَزِيرَة الْعَرَب. قَالَ الْمَدِينِيّ: جَزِيرَة الْعَرَب خَمْسَة أَقسَام: تهَامَة ونجد وحجاز وعروض ويمن، وَلم يذكر أحد أَن الْيمن من أَرض الْحجاز.*
*........*
*(12/178)*
*كَانَت الأَرْض لما ظهر عَلَيْهَا للْيَهُود وَلِلرَّسُولِ وللمسلمين، ووفق الْمُهلب بَين الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ بِأَن رِوَايَة ابْن جريج مَحْمُولَة على الْحَال الَّتِي آل إِلَيْهَا الْأَمر بعد الصُّلْح، وَرِوَايَة فُضَيْل مَحْمُولَة على الْحَال الَّتِي كَانَت قبل، وَذَلِكَ أَن خَيْبَر فتح بَعْضهَا صلحا وَبَعضهَا عنْوَة، فَالَّذِي فتح عنْوَة كَانَ جَمِيعه لله وَلِرَسُولِهِ وللمسلمين، وَالَّذِي فتح صلحا كَانَ للْيَهُود ثمَّ صَار للْمُسلمين بِعقد الصُّلْح**.* 
*..........*
*(12/179)*
*جلاء عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، الْيَهُود من الْحجاز، لِأَنَّهُ لم يكن لَهُم عهد من النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، على بقائهم فِي الْحجاز دَائِما، بل كَانَ ذَلِك مَوْقُوفا على مَشِيئَته، وَلما عهد، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عِنْد مَوته بإخراجهم من جَزِيرَة الْعَرَب، وانتهت النّوبَة إِلَى عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أخرجهم إِلَى تيماء وأريحاء بِالشَّام**.*
*..........*
*(12/184)*
*وَفِي حَدِيث سعيد بن زيد**: وأمرنا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن نكريها بِالذَّهَب وَالْوَرق، وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: أجمع الصَّحَابَة على جَوَازه، وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: قد ثَبت عَن رَافع مَرْفُوعا أَن كِرَاء الأَرْض بالنقدين جَائِز، وَهُوَ خَاص يقْضِي على الْعَام الَّذِي فِيهِ النَّهْي عَن كِرَاء الأَرْض بِغَيْر اسْتثِْنَاء ذهب وَلَا فضَّة، وَالزَّائِد من الْأَخْبَار أولى أَن يُؤْخَذ بِهِ لِئَلَّا تتعارض الْأَخْبَار فَيسْقط شَيْء مِنْهَا.* 
*.......*
*(12/190)*
*قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {هَذَا عذب فرات} (الْفرْقَان: 35 وفاطر: 21) . وروى ابْن أبي حَاتِم عَن السّديّ: العذب الْفُرَات الحلو، وَمن عَادَة البُخَارِيّ أَنه إِذا ترْجم لباب فِي شَيْء يذكر فِيهِ مَا يُنَاسِبه من الْأَلْفَاظ الَّتِي فِي الْقُرْآن ويفسرها تكثيراً للفوائد*
*.............*
*(12/191)*
*(بِئْر رومة) بِإِضَافَة: بِئْر، إِلَى: رومة، بِضَم الرَّاء وَسُكُون الْوَاو وبالميم. ورومة علم على صَاحب الْبِئْر، وَهُوَ رومة الْغِفَارِيّ. وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: بِئْر رومة كَانَت ليهودي، وَكَانَ*
*قفل عَلَيْهَا بقفل ويغيب فَيَأْتِي الْمُسلمُونَ ليشربوا مِنْهَا فَلَا يجدونه حَاضرا فيرجعون بِغَيْر مَاء، فَشَكا الْمُسلمُونَ ذَلِك، فَقَالَ،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *من يَشْتَرِيهَا ويمنحها للْمُسلمين وَيكون نصِيبه فِيهَا كنصيب أحدهم فَلهُ الْجنَّة؟ فاشتراها عُثْمَان. وَهِي بِئْر مَعْرُوفَة بِمَدِينَة النَّبِي، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، اشْتَرَاهَا عُثْمَان بِخَمْسَة وَثَلَاثِينَ ألف دِرْهَم فوقفها، وَزعم الْكَلْبِيّ أَنه كَانَ قبل أَن يَشْتَرِيهَا عُثْمَان يَشْتَرِي مِنْهَا كل قربَة بدرهم**.

............
(12/192)(الْأَيْمن فالأيمن) بِالنّصب على تَقْدِير: أعْط الْأَيْمن،وبالرفع على تَقْدِير: الْأَيْمن أَحَق،وَيدل على تَرْجِيح رِوَايَة الرّفْع قَوْله فِي بعض لَعَلَّهَا طرقه: الأيمنون الأيمنون. قَالَ أنس: فَهِيَ سنة فَهِيَ سنة فَهِيَ سنة. هَكَذَا فِي رِوَايَة أبي طوالة عَن أنس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا.
مَشْرُوعِيَّة تَقْدِيم من هُوَ على يَمِين الشَّارِب فِي الشّرْب وَإِن كَانَ مفضولاً بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى من كَانَ على يسَار الشَّارِب، لفضل جِهَة الْيَمين على جِهَة الْيَسَار، وَهل هُوَ على جِهَة الِاسْتِحْبَاب أَو أَنه حق ثَابت للجالس على الْيَمين؟فَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: إِنَّه سنة. قَالَ: وَهَذَا مِمَّا لَا خلاف فِيهِ،وَكَذَا قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: إِنَّهَا سنة وَاضِحَة،وَخَالف فِيهِ ابْن حزم فَقَالَ: لَا بُد من مناولة الْأَيْمن كَائِنا من كَانَ، فَلَا يجوز مناولة غير الْأَيْمن إلاَّ بِإِذن الْأَيْمن. قَالَ: وَمن لم يرد أَن يناول أحدا فَلهُ ذَلِك. فَإِن قلت: فِي حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس، أخرجه أَبُو يعلى بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح،قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذا سقى قَالَ: (ابدأوا بالكبراء،أَو قَالَ: بالأكابر) . فَكيف الْجمع بَين أَحَادِيث الْبَاب؟قلت: يحْتَمل هَذَا الحَدِيث على مَا إِذا لم يكن على جِهَة يَمِينه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بل كَانَ الْحَاضِرُونَ تِلْقَاء وَجهه مثلا، أَو وَرَاءه. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: وَأما تَقْدِيم الأفاضل والكبار فَهُوَ عِنْد التَّسَاوِي فِي بَاقِي الْأَوْصَاف، وَلِهَذَا يقدم الأعلم والأقرأ على الأسن النسيب فِي الْإِمَامَة فِي الصَّلَاة. وَفِيه: أَن غير المشروب،مثل: الْفَاكِهَة وَاللَّحم وَنَحْوهمَا، هَل حكمه حكم المَاء؟ فَنقل عَن مَالك تَخْصِيص ذَلِك بالشرب،وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر وَغَيره: لَا يَصح هَذَا عَن مَالك. وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض: يشبه أَن يكون قَول مَالك: إِن السّنة وَردت فِي الشّرْب خَاصَّة، وَإِنَّمَا يقدم الْأَيْمن فالأيمن فِي غَيره بِالْقِيَاسِ، لِأَن السّنة منصوصة فِيهِ وَكَيف مَا كَانَ فَالْعُلَمَاء متفقون على اسْتِحْبَاب التَّيَامُن فِي الشّرْب وأشباهه.........(12/195)خْتلفت الرِّوَايَات فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث فروى البُخَارِيّ: لَا تمنعوا فضل المَاء لتمنعوا بِهِ فضل الْكلأ،مَعْنَاهُ: من كَانَ لَهُ بِئْر فِي موَات من الأَرْض لَا يمْنَع مَاشِيَة غَيره أَن ترد فضل مَائه الَّذِي زَاد على مَا احْتَاجَ إِلَيْهِ ليمنعها بذلك عَن فضل الْكلأ، فَإِنَّهُ إِذا مَنعهم عَن فضل مَاء من الأَرْض لَا مَاء بهَا (مَا شيته) ، سواهُ لم يُمكن لَهُم الرَّعْي بهَا، فَيصير الْكلأ مَمْنُوعًا بِمَنْع المَاء. وروى مُسلم: لَا يُبَاع فضل المَاء ليمنع بِهِ الْكلأ. وَالْمعْنَى: لَا يُبَاع فضل المَاء ليباع بِهِ الْكلأ،أَي: لَا يُبَاع فضل المَاء ليصير بِهِ البَائِع لَهُ كالبائع للكلأ، فَإِن من أَرَادَ الرَّعْي فِي حوالي مَائه إِذا مَنعه من الْوُرُود على مَائه، إلاَّ بعوض اضْطر إِلَى شِرَائِهِ، فَيكون بَيْعه للْمَاء بيعا للكلأ. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: لَا يجب على صَاحب الْبِئْر بذل الْفَاضِل عَن حَاجته لزرع غَيره فِيمَا يملكهُ من..........(12/195)والأشعث بن قيس أَبُو مُحَمَّد الْكِنْدِيّ، وَفد إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سنة عشر من الْهِجْرَة فِي وَفد كِنْدَة، وَكَانُوا سِتِّينَ رَاكِبًا فأسلموا، وَكَانَ مِمَّن ارْتَدَّ بعد موت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ثمَّ أسلم وَله قصَّة طَوِيلَة............(12/207)أَن سقِِي المَاء من أعظم القربات. قَالَ بعض التَّابِعين: من كثرت ذنُوبه فَعَلَيهِ بسقي المَاء، فَإِذا غفرت ذنُوب الَّذِي سقى كَلْبا فَمَا ظنكم بِمن سقى مُؤمنا موحداً وأحياه بذلك؟وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين: وَرُوِيَ عَنهُ مَرْفُوعا: أَنه دخل على رجل فِي السِّيَاق،فَقَالَ لَهُ: مَاذَا ترى؟فَقَالَ: أرى ملكَيْنِ يتأخران وأسودين يدنوان، وأري الشَّرّ ينمى وَالْخَيْر يضمحل، فأعني مِنْك بدعوة يَا نَبِي الله،فَقَالَ: أللهم أشكر لَهُ الْيَسِير، واعف عَنهُ الْكثير،ثمَّ قَالَ لَهُ: مَاذَا ترى؟فَقَالَ: أرى ملكَيْنِ يدنوان والأسودين يتأخران، وَأرى الْخَيْر ينمي وَالشَّر يضمحل. قَالَ: فَمَا وجدت أفضل عَمَلك؟قَالَ: سقِِي المَاء. وَفِي حَدِيث سُئِلَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: أَي الصَّدَقَة أفضل؟قَالَ: سقِِي المَاء. وَفِيه: مَا احْتج بِهِ على جَوَاز الصَّدَقَة على الْمُشْركين لعُمُوم قَوْله: أجر. وَفِيه: أَن المجازاة على الْخَيْر وَالشَّر قد يكون يَوْم الْقِيَامَة من جنس الْأَعْمَال،كَمَا قَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: من قتل نَفسه بحديدة عذب بهَا فِي نَار جَهَنَّم،وَقَالَ بَعضهم: يَنْبَغِي أَن يكون مَحَله، مَا إِذا لم يُوجد هُنَاكَ مُسلم، فالمسلم أَحَق..........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الثلاثاء 
الموافق : 24/ ربيع الأول / 1442 هجري 
الموافق : 10/ نوفمبر / 2020 ميلادي 

" ملخص المجلد الثاني عشر من عمدة القاري " للحافظ بدر الدين العيني رحمه الله .


*............*
*(12/210)*
*ما أعَاد البُخَارِيّ هَذَا الحَدِيث فِي الْحَوْض ذكره مُعَلّقا من طَرِيق عبيد الله بن أبي رَافع عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة وَهَذَا الحَدِيث مِمَّا كَاد أَن يبلغ مبلغ الْقطع والتواتر على رَأْي جمَاعَة من الْعلمَاء يجب الْإِيمَان بِهِ فِيمَا حَكَاهُ غير وَاحِد وَرَوَاهُ عَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - جمَاعَة كَثِيرَة من الصَّحَابَة مِنْهُم فِي الصَّحِيح ابْن عمر وَابْن مَسْعُود وَجَابِر بن سَمُرَة وجندب بن عبد الله وَزيد بن أَرقم وَعبد الله بن عَمْرو وَأنس بن مَالك وَحُذَيْفَة وَعند أبي الْقَاسِم اللالكائي ثَوْبَان وَأَبُو بردة وَجَابِر بن عبد الله وَأَبُو سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ وَبُرَيْدَة وَعَن القَاضِي أبي الْفضل وَعقبَة بن عَامر وحارثة بن وهب والمستورد وَأَبُو بَرزَة وَأَبُو أُمَامَة وَعبد الله بن زيد وَسَهل بن سعد وسُويد بن جبلة وَأَبُو بكر الصّديق والفاروق والبراء وَعَائِشَة وَأُخْتهَا أَسمَاء وَأَبُو بكرَة وَخَوْلَة بن قيس وَأَبُو ذَر والصنابحي فِي آخَرين*
*.........*
*_(12/211)*
*وْله** " كَمَا تذاد الغريبة من الْإِبِل " أَي كَمَا تطرد النَّاقة الغريبة من الْإِبِل عَن الْحَوْض إِذا أَرَادَت الشّرْب مَعَ إبِله وَعَادَة الرَّاعِي إِذا سَاق الْإِبِل إِلَى الْحَوْض لتشرب أَن يطرد النَّاقة الغريبة إِذا رَآهَا بَينهم وَاخْتلف فِي هَؤُلَاءِ الرِّجَال فَقيل هم المُنَافِقُونَ حَكَاهُ ابْن التِّين وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ هم المبتدعون وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ هم الَّذين لَا سِيمَا لَهُم من غير هَذِه الْأمة وَذكر قبيصَة فِي صَحِيح البُخَارِيّ أَنهم هم المرتدون الَّذين بدلُوا وَقَالَ ابْن*
*بطال فَإِن قيل كَيفَ يأْتونَ غرا وَالْمُرْتَدّ لَا غرَّة لَهُ فَالْجَوَاب أَن النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - قَالَ تَأتي كل أمة فِيهَا منافقوها وَقد قَالَ الله تَعَالَى** {**يَوْم يَقُول المُنَافِقُونَ والمنافقات للَّذين آمنُوا انظرونا نقتبس من نوركم**}* *فصح أَن الْمُؤمنِينَ يحشرون وَفِيهِمْ المُنَافِقُونَ الَّذين كَانُوا مَعَهم فِي الدُّنْيَا حَتَّى يضْرب بَينهم بسور وَالْمُنَافِق لَا غرَّة لَهُ وَلَا تحجيل لَكِن الْمُؤْمِنُونَ سموا غرا بِالْجُمْلَةِ وَإِن كَانَ الْمُنَافِق فِي خلالهم وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فَإِن قيل كَيفَ خَفِي حَالهم على سيدنَا رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَقد قَالَ تعرض عَليّ أَعمال أمتِي فَالْجَوَاب أَنه إِنَّمَا تعرض أَعمال الْمُوَحِّدين لَا الْمُنَافِقين والكافرين*
*..........*
*(12/212)*
*وَكَانَ إِبْرَاهِيم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سَار إِلَى مصر لما وَقع الْقَحْط بِالشَّام لِلْمِيرَةِ وَمَعَهُ سارة وَلُوط عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام وَكَانَ بهَا أول الفراعنة سِنَان بن علوان بن عبيد بن عويج بن عملاق بن لاود بن سَام بن نوح صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَقيل غير ذَلِك وَكَانَت سارة من أجمل النِّسَاء وَجرى مَا جرى بَينه وَبَين إِبْرَاهِيم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِسَبَب سارة على مَا ذكره أهل السّير فآخر الْأَمر نجى الله سارة من هَذَا الفرعون فَأَخْدَمَهَا هَاجر وَاخْتلف فِيهَا فَقَالَ مقَاتل كَانَت من ولد هود صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك كَانَت بنت ملك مصر وَكَانَ سَاكِنا بمنف فغلبه ملك آخر فَقتله وسبى ابْنَته فاسترقها ووهبها لسارة ثمَّ وهبتها سارة لإِبْرَاهِيم فواقعها فَولدت إِسْمَاعِيل ثمَّ حمل إِبْرَاهِيم إِسْمَاعِيل وَأمه هَاجر إِلَى مَكَّة*
*............*
*(12/217)*
*ذكر ابْن وهب أَن النقيع الَّذِي حماه سيدنَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قدره ميل فِي ثَمَانِيَة أَمْيَال،**والنقيع بالنُّون الْمَفْتُوحَة وَالْقَاف الْمَكْسُورَة بعْدهَا يَاء آخر الْحُرُوف سَاكِنة وَفِي آخِره عين مُهْملَة**:* *على عشْرين فرسخاً من الْمَدِينَة،**وَقيل**:* *على عشْرين ميلًا، ومساحته بريد فِي بريد،**قَالَ ياقوت**:* *وَهُوَ غير نَقِيع الْخضمات الَّذِي كَانَ عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، حماه، وَعكس ذَلِك أَبُو عبيد الْبكْرِيّ، وَزعم الْخطابِيّ أَن من النَّاس من يَقُوله بِالْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة، وَهُوَ تَصْحِيف،**وَالْأَصْل فِي النقيع أَنه**:* *كل مَوضِع يستنقع فِيهِ المَاء، وَزعم ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ أَن بَعضهم ذهب إِلَى أَنَّهُمَا وَاحِد، وَالْأول أصح**.*
*........*
*(12/215)*
*وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *سُئِلَ عَن صَدَقَة الْحمر وَأَشَارَ إِلَى الْآيَة بِأَنَّهَا جَامِعَة لاشتمال اسْم الْخَيْر على أَنْوَاع الطَّاعَات، وَجعلهَا فاذة لخلوها عَن بَيَان مَا تحتهَا من تَفْصِيل أَنْوَاعهَا، وجمعت على انفرادها حكم الْحَسَنَات والسيئات المتناولة لكل خير ومعروف،**وَمَعْنَاهُ**:* *أَن من أحسن إِلَيْهَا أَو أَسَاءَ رَآهُ فِي الْآخِرَة**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِنَّمَا قيل: إِنَّهَا فاذة إِذْ لَيْسَ مثلهَا آيَة أُخْرَى فِي قلَّة الْأَلْفَاظ وَكَثْرَة الْمعَانِي لِأَنَّهَا جَامِعَة بَين أَحْكَام كل الْخيرَات والشرور، وَكَيْفِيَّة دلَالَة الْآيَة على الْجَواب هِيَ أَن سُؤَالهمْ أَن الْحمار لَهُ حكم الْفرس أم لَا؟**فَأجَاب**:* *بِأَنَّهُ إِن كَانَ لخير فَلَا بُد أَن يجزى جزاءه، وَيحصل لَهُ الْأجر وإلاَّ فبالعكس، وَإِنَّمَا لم يسْأَل صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن البغال لقلتهَا عِنْدهم، أَو لِأَنَّهَا بِمَنْزِلَة الْحمار**.*
*
...........*
*(12/230)*
*{**إِن الله يَأْمُركُمْ أَن تُؤَدُّوا الْأَمَانَات إِلَى أَهلهَا**} (**النِّسَاء: 85**) .* *وَاخْتلف الْمُفَسِّرُونَ فِي سَبَب نزُول هَذِه الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة، وَأَكْثَرهم على أَنَّهَا نزلت فِي شَأْن عُثْمَان بن طَلْحَة الحَجبي الْعَبدَرِي، سَادِن الْكَعْبَة حِين أَخذ عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، مِفْتَاح الْكَعْبَة يَوْم الْفَتْح، ذكره إِبْنِ سعد وَغَيره،**وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن كَعْب وَزيد ابْن أسلم وَشهر بن حَوْشَب**:* *إِنَّهَا نزلت فِي الإمراء، يَعْنِي الْحُكَّام بَين النَّاس**.* *وَفِي الحَدِيث**:* *إِن الله تَعَالَى مَعَ الْحَاكِم مَا لم يَجُرْ، فَإِذا جَاءَ وَكله الله إِلَى نَفسه**.* *وَقيل**:* *نزلت فِي السُّلْطَان يعظ النِّسَاء**.* *وَقَالَ عَليّ بن أبي طَلْحَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**: {**إِن الله يَأْمُركُمْ أَن تُؤَدُّوا الْأَمَانَات إِلَى أَهلهَا**} (**النِّسَاء 85**) .* *قَالَ**:* *يدْخل فِيهِ وعظ السُّلْطَان النِّسَاء يَوْم الْعِيد، وَقَالَ شُرَيْح،**رَحمَه الله لأحد الْخَصْمَيْنِ**:* *أعْط حَقه،**فَإِن الله تَعَالَى قَالَ**: {**إِن الله يَأْمُركُمْ أَن تُؤَدُّوا الْأَمَانَات إِلَى أَهلهَا**} (**النِّسَاء: 85**) .* *قَالَ شُرَيْح**: {**وَإِن كَانَ ذُو عسرة فنظرة إِلَى ميسرَة**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 082**) .* *إِنَّمَا هَذَا فِي الرِّبَا خَاصَّة، وربط الْمديَان إِلَى سَارِيَة**.* *وَمذهب الْفُقَهَاء**:* *إِن الْآيَة عَامَّة فِي الرِّبَا وَغَيره،**وَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *الْآيَة عَامَّة، قَالُوا هَذَا يعم جَمِيع الْأَمَانَات الْوَاجِبَة على الْإِنْسَان من حُقُوق الله، عز وَجل، على عباده من الصَّلَوَات والزكوات وَالْكَفَّارَات وَالنُّذُور وَالصِّيَام وَغير ذَلِك، فَهُوَ مؤتمن عَلَيْهِ، وَلَا يطلع عَلَيْهِ الْعباد،**وَمن حُقُوق الْعباد بَعضهم على بعض**:* *كالودائع وَغَيرهَا،*
*.......*
*(12/235)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *عَن الدَّاودِيّ قَوْله**: (**اقرؤا إِن شِئْتُم**) :* *أَحْسبهُ من كَلَام إبي هُرَيْرَة، وَلَيْسَ كَمَا ظن، فقد روى جَابر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**:* *أَنا أولى بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ من أنفسهم**.*
*........*
*(12/240)*
*نقل عَن إِمَامه مَالك بن أنس**:* *أَن الْقيَاس مقدم على خبر الْوَاحِد**.* *حَيْثُ يَقُول**:* *إِن الْقيَاس حجَّة بِإِجْمَاع الصَّحَابَة. وَفِي اتِّصَال خبر الْوَاحِد بِالنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم احْتِمَال وَكَانَ الْقيَاس الثَّابِت بِالْإِجْمَاع اقوى وَنحن نقُول اجماع الصَّحَابَة على التَّقْدِيم خبر الْوَاحِد على الْقيَاس، وَخبر الْوَاحِد حجَّة بِالْإِجْمَاع، والشبهة بِالْقِيَاسِ فِي الأَصْل وَفِي الْخَبَر، فِي الِاتِّصَال، فَيرجع الْخَبَر عَلَيْهِ، ودعواه بِأَن تَأْوِيل الْكُوفِيّين فَاسد لِأَنَّهُ جعل لصَاحب الْمَتَاع إِذا وجده بِعَيْنِه فَاسِدَة لأَنا لَا نكرر جعله لصَاحب الْمَتَاع إِذا وجده بِعَيْنِه، فَكل من كَانَ صَاحب الْمَتَاع فَلهُ الرُّجُوع، وَالْبَائِع هُنَا خرج عَن كَونه صَاحب الْمَتَاع، لِأَن الْمَتَاع خرج من ملكه، وتبدل الصّفة هُنَا كتبدل الذَّات، فَصَارَ الْمَبِيع غير مَاله، وَقد كَانَ عين مَاله أَولا*
*......*
*(12/240)*
*أَبَا الْحسن الْكَرْخِي قَالَ**:* *لَيْسَ فقه الرَّاوِي شرطا لتقديم خَبره على الْقيَاس، بل يقبل خبر كل عدل فَقِيها كَانَ أَو غَيره، إِذا لم يكن مُعَارضا بِدَلِيل أقوى مِنْهُ، وَتَبعهُ على ذَلِك جمَاعَة من الْمَشَايِخ،**وَقَالَ صدر الْإِسْلَام**:* *وَإِلَيْهِ مَال أَكثر الْعلمَاء، وَالَّذِي ذَكرُوهُ هُوَ مَذْهَب عِيسَى بن أبان وَبَعض الْمُتَأَخِّرين  ، مَعَ أَن أحدا مِنْهُم لم يذكر أَبَا هُرَيْرَة بِمَا نسبه إِلَيْهِ من قلَّة الْفِقْه، وَكَيف لم يكن فَقِيها وَكَانَ يُفْتِي فِي زمن الصَّحَابَة وَلم تكن الْفَتْوَى فِي زمانهم إلاَّ للفقهاء؟ وَقد دَعَا لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِالْحِفْظِ فَاسْتَجَاب الله دعاءه فِيهِ، حَتَّى انْتَشَر فِي الْعَالم ذكره**.*
*
..........*
*(12/245)*
*قَالَ ابنُ عُمَرَ فِي القَرْضِ إِلَى أجلٍ لاَ بأسَ بِه وإنْ أُعْطِيَ أفْضَلَ مِنْ دَرَاهِمِهِ مَا لَمْ يَشْتَرِطْ*
*هَذَا التَّعْلِيق وَصله ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن وَكِيع، حَدثنَا حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة،**قَالَ**:* *سَمِعت شَيخا يُقَال لَهُ الْمُغيرَة: قلت لِابْنِ عمر: إِنِّي أسلف جيراني إِلَى الْعَطاء، فيقضوني أَجود من دراهمي،**قَالَ**:* *لَا بَأْس مَا لم تشْتَرط*
*.......*
*(12/48)*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد**:* *كَانَ أحدهم فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة إِذا جَاءَتْهُ الْبِنْت يدفنها حَيَّة حِين تولد،**وَيَقُولُونَ**:* *الْقَبْر صهر، وَنعم الصهر. وَكَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَهُ غيرَة وأنفة، وَبَعْضهمْ يَفْعَله تَخْفِيفًا للمؤونة**.*
*هى عَن منع الْوَاجِب من مَاله وأقواله وأفعاله وأخلاقه من الْحُقُوق اللَّازِمَة فِيهَا، وَنهى عَن استدعاء مَا لَا يجب عَلَيْهِم من الْحُقُوق، وتكليفه إيَّاهُم بِالْقيامِ بِمَا لَا يجب عَلَيْهِم، فَكَأَنَّهُ ينتصف وَلَا ينصف، وَهَذَا من أسمج الْخلال،**وَقَالَ إِسْحَاق بن مَنْصُور**:* *قلت لِأَحْمَد بن حَنْبَل: مَا معنى منع وهات؟**قَالَ**:* *أَن تمنع مَا عنْدك فَلَا تَتَصَدَّق وَلَا تُعْطِي فتمد يدك فتأخذ من النَّاس**.*
*.........*
*(12/250)*
*استب رجلَانِ** "* *من السب وَهُوَ الشتم من سبه يسبه سبا وسبابا قَوْله** "* *رجل** "* *أَي أَحدهمَا رجل من الْمُسلمين قيل هُوَ أَبُو بكر الصّديق رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ وَوَقع فِي جَامع سُفْيَان عَن عَمْرو بن دِينَار أَن الرجل الَّذِي لطم الْيَهُودِيّ هُوَ أَبُو بكر الصّديق رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ قَوْله** "* *وَرجل من الْيَهُود** "* *أَي وَالْآخر رجل من الْيَهُود ذكر فِي تَفْسِير ابْن إِسْحَاق أَن الْيَهُودِيّ اسْمه فنحَاص وَفِيه نزل قَوْله تَعَالَى** {**لقد سمع الله قَول الَّذين قَالُوا إِن الله فَقير وَنحن أَغْنِيَاء**}* 
*.....*
*/252)**)12*
*بينَا مُحَمَّد - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - أفضل الْأَنْبِيَاء وَالْمُرْسلِينَ وَقَالَ** "* *أَنا سيد ولد آدم وَلَا فَخر** "* *فَمَا وَجه قَوْله** "* *لَا تخيروني** "* *أَي تفضلُونِي قلت الْجَواب عَنهُ من أوجه. الأول أَنه قبل أَن يعلم أَنه أفضلهم فَلَمَّا علم قَالَ** "* *أَنا سيد ولد آدم وَلَا فَخر** ".* *الثَّانِي أَنه نهى عَن تَفْضِيل يُؤَدِّي إِلَى تنقيص بَعضهم فَإِنَّهُ كفر. الثَّالِث أَنه نهى عَن تَفْضِيل يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْخُصُومَة كَمَا فِي الحَدِيث من لطم الْمُسلم الْيَهُودِيّ*
*لرَّابِع أَنه قَالَ تواضعا ونفيا للكبر وَالْعجب. الْخَامِس أَنه نهى عَن التَّفْضِيل فِي نفس النُّبُوَّة لَا فِي ذَوَات الْأَنْبِيَاء عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام وَعُمُوم رسالتهم وَزِيَادَة خصائصهم وَقد قَالَ تَعَالَى** {**تِلْكَ الرُّسُل فضلنَا بَعضهم على بعض**}* *وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين معنى لَا تخَيرُوا بَين الْأَنْبِيَاء يَعْنِي من غير علم وَإِلَّا فقد قَالَ تَعَالَى** {**تِلْكَ الرُّسُل فضلنَا بَعضهم على بعض**}* *وَأغْرب ابْن قُتَيْبَة فَأجَاب بِأَنَّهُ سيد ولد آدم يَوْم الْقِيَامَة لِأَنَّهُ الشافع يَوْمئِذٍ وَله لِوَاء الْحَمد والحوض*
*.......*
*(12/255)*
*وَالسَّفِيه هُوَ الَّذِي يعْمل بِخِلَاف مُوجب الشَّرْع، وَيتبع هَوَاهُ ويتصرف لَا لغَرَض، أَو لغَرَض لَا يعده الْعُقَلَاء من أهل الدّيانَة غَرضا، مثل دفع المَال إِلَى الْمُغنِي واللعاب وَشِرَاء الْحمام الطيارة بِثمن غال وَغير ذَلِك**.*
*.........*
*(12/256)*
*اخْتلفُوا فِي معنى هَذَا على عشرَة أَقْوَال الأول قَالَ الْخَلِيل هِيَ القراآت السَّبْعَة وَهِي الْأَسْمَاء وَالْأَفْعَال الْمُؤَلّفَة من الْحُرُوف الَّتِي تنتظم مِنْهَا الْكَلِمَة فَيقْرَأ على سَبْعَة أوجه كَقَوْلِه نرتع وَنَلْعَب قرىء على سَبْعَة أوجه*
*اخْتلف الأصوليون هَل يقْرَأ الْيَوْم على سَبْعَة أحرف فَمَنعه الطَّبَرِيّ وَغَيره وَقَالَ إِنَّمَا يجوز بِحرف وَاحِد الْيَوْم وَهُوَ حرف زيذ ونحى إِلَيْهِ القَاضِي أَبُو بكر وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ أَبُو الْحسن الْأَشْعَرِيّ أجمع الْمُسلمُونَ على أَنه لَا يجوز حظر مَا وَسعه الله تَعَالَى من القراآت بالأحرف الَّتِي أنزلهَا الله تَعَالَى وَلَا يسوغ للْأمة أَن تمنع مَا يُطلقهُ الله تَعَالَى بل هِيَ مَوْجُودَة فِي قراءتنا وَهِي مفرقة فِي الْقُرْآن غير مَعْلُومَة بِأَعْيَانِهَا فَيجوز على هَذَا وَبِه قَالَ القَاضِي أَن يقْرَأ بِكُل مَا نَقله أهل التَّوَاتُر من غير تَمْيِيز حرف من حرف فيحفظ حرف ناقع بِحرف الْكسَائي وَحَمْزَة وَلَا حرج فِي ذَلِك لِأَن الله تَعَالَى أنزلهَا تيسيرا على عَبده ورفقا وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ الْأَشْبَه فِيهِ مَا قيل أَن الْقُرْآن أنزل مرخصا للقارىء بِأَن يقْرَأ*
*سبعة أحرف على مَا تيَسّر وَذَلِكَ إِنَّمَا هُوَ فِيمَا اتّفق فِيهِ الْمَعْنى أَو تقَارب وَهَذَا قبل إِجْمَاع الصَّحَابَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم فَأَما الْآن فَلَا يسعهم أَن يقرأه على خلاف أَجمعُوا عَلَيْهِ القَوْل الثَّانِي قَالَ أَبُو الْعَبَّاس أَحْمد بن يحيى سَبْعَة أحرف هِيَ سبع لُغَات فصيحة من لُغَات الْعَرَب قُرَيْش ونزار وَغير ذَلِك الثَّالِث السَّبْعَة كلهَا لمضر لَا لغَيْرهَا وَهِي مفرقة فِي الْقُرْآن غير مجتمعة فِي الْكَلِمَة الْوَاحِدَة الرَّابِع أَنه يَصح فِي الْكَلِمَة الْوَاحِدَة الْخَامِس السَّبْعَة فِي صُورَة التِّلَاوَة كالإدغام وَغَيره السَّادِس السَّبْعَة هِيَ سَبْعَة أنحاء زجر وَأمر وحلال وَحرَام ومحكم ومتشابه وأمثال السَّابِع سَبْعَة أحرف هِيَ الْإِعْرَاب لِأَنَّهُ يَقع فِي آخر الْكَلِمَة وَذكر عَن مَالك أَن المُرَاد بِهِ إِبْدَال خَوَاتِيم الْآي فَيجْعَل مَكَان غَفُور رَحِيم سميع بَصِير مَا لم يُبدل آيَة رَحْمَة بِعَذَاب أَو عَكسه الثَّامِن المُرَاد من سَبْعَة أحرف الْحُرُوف والأسماء وَالْأَفْعَال الْمُؤَلّفَة من الْحُرُوف الَّتِي يَنْتَظِم مِنْهَا كلمة فَيقْرَأ على سَبْعَة أحرف نَحْو عبد الطاغوت ونرتع وَنَلْعَب قرىء على سَبْعَة أوجه التَّاسِع هِيَ سَبْعَة أوجه من الْمعَانِي المتفقة المتقاربة نَحْو أقبل وتعال وهلم وَعَن مَالك إجَازَة الْقُرْآن بِمَا ذكر عَن عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ فامضوا إِلَى ذكر الله قيل أَرَادَ بِهِ أَنه لَا بَأْس بقرَاءَته على الْمِنْبَر كَمَا فعل عمر ليبين أَن المُرَاد بِهِ الجري الْعَاشِر أَن المُرَاد بالسبعة الإمالة وَالْفَتْح والترقيق والتفخيم والهمز والتسهيل والإدغام والإظهار وَقَالَ بعض الْمُتَأَخِّرين تدبرت وُجُوه الِاخْتِلَاف فِي القراآت فَوَجَدتهَا سَبْعَة مِنْهَا مَا تَتَغَيَّر حركته وَيبقى مَعْنَاهُ وَصورته مثل هن أطهر لكم وَأظْهر وَمِنْهَا مَا يتَغَيَّر مَعْنَاهُ وَيَزُول بالإعراب وَلَا تَتَغَيَّر صورته مثل رَبنَا باعد وَبعد وَمِنْهَا مَا يتَغَيَّر مَعْنَاهُ بالحروف وَلَا يخْتَلف بالإعراب وَلَا تَتَغَيَّر صورته نَحْو ننشرها وننشزها وَمِنْهَا مَا تَتَغَيَّر صورته دون مَعْنَاهُ كالعهن المنفوش قَرَأَ سعيد بن جُبَير كالصوف وَمِنْهَا مَا تَتَغَيَّر صورته وَمَعْنَاهُ مثل طلح منضود قَرَأَ عَليّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ وطلع وَمِنْهَا التَّقْدِيم وَالتَّأْخِير مثل وَجَاءَت سكرة الْمَوْت بِالْحَقِّ قَرَأَ أَبُو بكر وَطَلْحَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا وَجَاءَت سكرة الْحق بِالْمَوْتِ وَمِنْهَا الزِّيَادَة وَالنُّقْصَان مثل تسع وَتسْعُونَ نعجة أُنْثَى فِي قِرَاءَة ابْن مَسْعُود رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض قيل السَّبْعَة توسعة وتسهيل لم يقْصد بِهِ الْحصْر وَقَالَ الْأَكْثَرُونَ هُوَ حصر الْعدَد فِي السَّبْعَة قيل هِيَ فِي صُورَة التِّلَاوَة وَكَيْفِيَّة النُّطْق من إدغام وَإِظْهَار وتفخيم وترقيق وَمد وإمالة ليقْرَأ كل بِمَا يُوَافق لغته ويسهل على لِسَانه أَي كَمَا لَا يُكَلف الْقرشِي الْهَمْز واليمني تَركه والأسدي فتح حرف المضارعة وَقَالَ ابْن أبي صفرَة هَذِه السَّبع إِنَّمَا شرعت من حرف وَاحِد من السَّبْعَة الْمَذْكُورَة فِي الحَدِيث وَهُوَ الَّذِي جمع عَلَيْهِ عُثْمَان رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ*
*............*
*(12/260)*
*أخرج عمر بن الْخطاب أُخْت أبي بكر الصّديق رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**وَهِي**:* *أم فَرْوَة، وَهَذَا التَّعْلِيق وَصله ابْن سعد فِي** (**الطَّبَقَات الْكَبِير**) :* *أَنبأَنَا عُثْمَان بن عمر أَنبأَنَا يُونُس بن يزِيد عَن الزُّهْرِيّ عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب،**قَالَ**:* *لما توفّي أَبُو بكر الصّديق، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَقَامَت عَائِشَة عَلَيْهِ النوح، فَبلغ عمر فنهاهن فأبين أَن ينتهين،**فَقَالَ لهشام بن الْوَلِيد**:* *أخرج إِلَى ابْنة أبي قُحَافَة،**يَعْنِي**:* *أم فَرْوَة، فعلاها بِالدرةِ ضربات، فَتفرق النوائح حِين سمعن ذَلِك*
*مُنْقَطع فِيمَا بَين سعيد وَعمر فَينْظر فِي جزم البُخَارِيّ، وَوَصله إِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه فِي مُسْنده من وَجه آخر عَن الزُّهْرِيّ،**وَفِيه**:* *فَجعل يخرجهن امْرَأَة امْرَأَة وَهُوَ يضربهن بِالدرةِ**.*
*,,,,,,,,,,,,,*
*(12/261)*
*عتبَة بن أبي وَقاص، اخْتلفُوا فِي إِسْلَامه، وَهُوَ الَّذِي شج رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَكسر رباعيته يَوْم أحد*
*......*
*(12/261)*
*كْرِمَة هُوَ مولى عبد الله بن عَبَّاس، أَصله من البربر من أهل الغرب كَانَ لحصين بن أبي الْحر الْعَنْبَري، فوهبه لعبد الله ابْن عَبَّاس حِين جَاءَ والياً على الْبَصْرَة لعَلي بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، روى عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة وَأكْثر عَن مَوْلَاهُ، وروى عَنهُ إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ، وَمَات قبله، وَالْأَعْمَش وَقَتَادَة وَالْإِمَام أَبُو حنيفَة وَآخَرُونَ كَثِيرُونَ،*
*وَعَن عبد الرَّحْمَن ابْن حسان**: سَمِعت عِكْرِمَة يَقُول: طلبت الْعلم أَرْبَعِينَ سنة وَكنت أُفْتِي بِالْبَابِ وَابْن عَبَّاس فِي الدَّار، وَعَن الشّعبِيّ: مَا بَقِي أحد أعلم بِكِتَاب الله من عِكْرِمَة، مَاتَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ سنة خمس وَمِائَة، وَهُوَ ابْن ثَمَانِينَ سنة.*
*...........*
*(12/264)*
*سَلمَة بن كهيل بِضَم الْكَاف عَن سُوَيْد بِضَم السِّين الْمُهْملَة ابْن غَفلَة،**بالغين الْمُعْجَمَة وَالْفَاء وَاللَّام مفتوحات**:* *الْجعْفِيّ الْكُوفِي أدْرك الْجَاهِلِيَّة ثمَّ أسلم وَلم يُهَاجر. مَاتَ سنة ثَمَانِينَ وَله مائَة وَعِشْرُونَ سنة،**وَقيل**:* *إِنَّه صَحَابِيّ، وَالْأول أصح،**وروى عَنهُ أَنه قَالَ**:* *أَنا لِدَة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ولدت عَام الْفِيل، قدم الْمَدِينَة حِين نفضت الْأَيْدِي من دفن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَقد رُوِيَ عَنهُ أَنه صلى مَعَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَالْأول أثبت*
*........*
*(12/266)**رِوَايَة مُسلم،فَقَالَ: أَي: أبي بن كَعْب: (إِنِّي وجدت صرة فِيهَا مائَة دِينَار على عهد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،فَقَالَ: عرفهَا حولا. قَالَ: فعرفتها فَلم أجد من يعرفهَا، ثمَّ أَتَيْته،فَقَالَ: عرفهَا حولا، فعرفتها فَلم أجد من يعرفهَا،ثمَّ أَتَيْته فَقَالَ: عرفهَا حولا، فَلم أجد من يعرفهَا،فَقَالَ: احفظ عَددهَا. .) الحَدِيث. وَقد اخْتلفت الرِّوَايَات فِي هَذَا،فَفِي رِوَايَة: عرفهَا ثَلَاثًا،وَفِي أُخْرَى: أَو حولا وَاحِدًا،وَفِي أُخْرَى: فِي سنة أَو فِي ثَلَاث سِنِين،وَفِي أُخْرَى: عَاميْنِ أَو ثَلَاثَة. وروى مُسلم عَن جمَاعَة هَذَا الحَدِيث،ثمَّ قَالَ: وَفِي حَدِيثهمْ جَمِيعًا ثَلَاثَة أَحْوَال إلاَّ حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة،فَإِن فِي حَدِيثه: عَاميْنِ أَو ثَلَاثَة. وَقَالَ الْمُنْذِرِيّ: لم يقل أحد من أَئِمَّة الْفَتْوَى بِظَاهِرِهِ من أَن اللّقطَة تعرف ثَلَاثَة أَعْوَام إلاَّ رِوَايَة جَاءَت عَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَقد روى عَن عمر أَنَّهَا تعرف سنة مثل قَول الْجَمَاعَة، وَفِي الْحَاوِي عَن شواذ من الْفُقَهَاء أَنَّهَا تعرف ثَلَاثَة أَحْوَال. وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن عمر،رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ: يعرفهَا ثَلَاثَة أشهر. قَالَ: وروينا عَنهُ: ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام، ثمَّ يعرفهَا سنة،وَزعم ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ أَن رِوَايَة الثَّلَاثَة أَحْوَال: إِمَّا أَن يكون غَلطا من بعض الروَاة،وَإِمَّا أَن يكون الْمُعَرّف عرفهَا تعريفاً غير جيد كَمَا قَالَ للمسيء صلَاته: إرجع فصل فَإنَّك لم تصل،وَذكر ابْن حزم عَن عمر بن الْخطاب: يعرف اللّقطَة ثَلَاثَة أشهر،وَفِي رِوَايَة: أَرْبَعَة أشهر،وَعَن الثَّوْريّ: الدِّرْهَم يعرف أَرْبَعَة أَيَّام. وَقَالَ صَاحب (الْهِدَايَة) : إِن كَانَت أقل من عشرَة دَرَاهِم يعرفهَا أَرْبَعَة، وَإِن كَانَت عشرَة فَصَاعِدا عرفهَا حولا، وَهَذِه رِوَايَة عَن أبي حنيفَة، وَقدر مُحَمَّد الْحول من غير تَفْصِيل بَين الْقَلِيل وَالْكثير، وَهُوَ ظَاهر الْمَذْهَب، وَفِي (التَّوْضِيح) : كَذَا قَالَه أَبُو إِسْحَاق فِي تنبيهه، وَالْمذهب الْفرق، فالكثير يعرف سنة، والقليل يعرف مُدَّة يغلب على الظَّن قلَّة أَسف صَاحبه عَلَيْهِ،


....(12/274)" خشية ان تكون من الصدقة "حُرْمَة الصَّدَقَة على الرَّسُول صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم والاحتراز عَن الشُّبْهَة. وَقيل: هَذَا أَشد مَا رُوِيَ فِي الشُّبُهَات.............(12/277)لَيْسَ لوَلِيّ الْمَقْتُول أَن يَأْخُذ الدِّيَة إلاَّ برضى الْقَاتِل، وَلَيْسَ لَهُ إلاَّ الْقود أَو الْعَفو. وَاحْتج هَؤُلَاءِ بِمَا رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ عَن أنس أَن الرّبيع بنت النَّضر، عمته لطمت جَارِيَة فَكسرت سنّهَا، فعرضوا عَلَيْهِم الْأَرْش فَأَبَوا، فطلبوا الْعَفو فَأَبَوا، فَأتوا النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَأَمرهمْ بِالْقصاصِ، فجَاء أَخُوهَا أنس بن النَّضر،فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُول الله {أتكسر سنّ الرّبيع؟ وَالَّذِي بَعثك بِالْحَقِّ لَا تكسر سنّهَا. فَقَالَ: يَا أنس} كتاب الله الْقصاص، فَعَفَا الْقَوْم،فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (إِن من عباد الله لَو أقسم على الله لَأَبَره) ، فَثَبت بِهَذَا الحَدِيث أَن الَّذِي يجب بِكِتَاب الله وَسنة رَسُول الله فِي الْعمد هُوَ الْقصاص، لِأَنَّهُ لَو كَانَ للْمَجْنِيّ عَلَيْهِ الْخِيَار بَين الْقصاص وَبَين أَخذ الدِّيَة إِذا لخيره رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،وَلما حكم لَهَا بِالْقصاصِ بِعَيْنِه فأذا كَانَ كَذَلِك وَجب أَن يحمل قَوْله: فَهُوَ بِخَير النظرين، إِمَّا أَن يفدى وَأما أَن يُقيد على أَخذ الدِّيَة برضى الْقَاتِل، حَتَّى تتفق مَعَاني الْآثَار. وَيُؤَيّد مَا رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ أَيْضا عَن ابْن عَبَّاس،قَالَ: كَانَ فِي بني إِسْرَائِيل الْقصاص،وَلم يكن فيهم الدِّيَة فَقَالَ الله لهَذِهِ الْأمة: {كتب عَلَيْكُم الْقصاص فِي الْقَتْلَى}..........(12/180)والجارود هُوَ ابْن الْمُعَلَّى الْعَبْدي،واسْمه: بشر،والجارود: لقب بِهِ لِأَنَّهُ أغار فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة على بكر بن وَائِل فَأَصَابَهُمْ وجردهم، وَفد على رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سنة عشر فِي وَفد عبد الْقَيْس، فَأسلم وَكَانَ نَصْرَانِيّا، ففرح النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِإِسْلَامِهِ وأكرمه وقربه. ..........(12/180)وسلمان بن ربيعَة الْبَاهِلِيّ،يُقَال: لَهُ صُحْبَة،وَيُقَال لَهُ: سلمَان الْخَيل، لخبرته بهَا، وَكَانَ أَمِيرا على بعض الْمَغَازِي فِي فتوح الْعرَاق سنة ثَلَاثِينَ، فِي عهد عمر وَعُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، وَهُوَ أول من تولى قَضَاء الْكُوفَة، وَاسْتشْهدَ فِي خِلَافَته فِي فتوح الْعرَاق، وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِي البُخَارِيّ سوى هَذَا الْموضع،...........(12/190)فِي (التَّلْوِيح) : ذكر الْمفضل بن سَلمَة الضَّبِّيّ فِي كِتَابه (الفاخر) : أَن أول من قَالَ: أنْصر أَخَاك ظَالِما أَو مَظْلُوما، جُنْدُب ابْن العنبر بن عَمْرو بن تَمِيم،بقوله لسعد بن زيد مَنَاة لما أسر:(يَا أَيهَا الْمَرْء الْكَرِيم المكسوم ... أنْصر أَخَاك ظَالِما أَو مظلوم)وَأنْشد التاريخي للأسلع بن عبد الله:(إِذا أَنا لم أنْصر أخي وَهُوَ ظَالِم ... على الْقَوْم لم أنْصر أخي حِين يظلم)فأرادوا بذلك مَا اعتادوه من حمية الْجَاهِلِيَّة، لَا على مَا فسره النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم............(12/292)وَعبد الْعَزِيز بن عبد الله ابْن أبي سَلمَة الْمَاجشون،وَاسم أبي سَلمَة: دِينَار، مَاتَ بِبَغْدَاد سنة أَربع وَسِتِّينَ وَمِائَة، والماجشون، بِضَم الْجِيم وَفتحهَا وَكسرهَا، وَهَذَا لقب يَعْقُوب بن أبي سَلمَة، وَسمي بذلك وَلَده وَأهل بَيته،وَلِهَذَا يرْوى هُنَا: عبد الْعَزِيز بن الْمَاجشون، وَلَيْسَ بلقب خَاص لعبد الْعَزِيز، وَسمي بذلك لِأَن وجنتيه كَانَتَا حمراوان، وَهُوَ بِالْفَارِسِيَّ  ةِ، وَقد مر عبد الْعَزِيز فِي الْعلم وَمر الْكَلَام فِي معنى الْمَاجشون...........(12/300)حدَّثنا مُسْلِمُ بنُ إبْرَاهِيمَ قَالَ حدَّثنا عبْدُ الله بنُ الْمُبَارَكِ قَالَ حدَّثنا مُوساى بنُ عُقْبَةَ عنْ سالِمٍ عنْ أبِيهِ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عنهُ قَالَ قَالَ النبيُّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَنْ أخذَ مِنَ الأرْضِ شَيْئاً بِغَيْرِ حَقِّهِ خُسِفَ بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيامَةِ إلَى سَبْعِ أرْضِينَ.قَالَ الْفِربْرِي قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَرِ بنُ أبي حاتِمٍأَبُو جَعْفَر: هُوَ مُحَمَّد بن أبي حَاتِم البُخَارِيّ وراق البُخَارِيّ، وَقد ذكر عَنهُ الْفربرِي فِي هَذَا الْكتاب فَوَائِد كَثِيرَة عَن البُخَارِيّ وَغَيره، وَثبتت هَذِه الْفَائِدَة فِي رِوَايَة أبي ذَر عَن مشايخه الثَّلَاثَة، وَسَقَطت لغيره. فَافْهَم.قَالَ أبُو عَبْدِ الله هذَا الحَدِيثُ لَيْسَ بُخُرَاسَانَ فِي كِتابِ ابنُ الْمُبارَكِ أمْلاهُ عَلَيْهِمْ بالْبَصْرَةِقيل: لَا يلْزم من كَونه لَيْسَ فِي كتبه الَّتِي حدث بهَا فِي خُرَاسَان أَن لَا يكون حدث بِهِ بخراسان، فَإِن نعيم بن حَمَّاد الْمروزِي مِمَّن حمل عَنهُ بخراسان، وَقد حدث عَنهُ بِهَذَا الحَدِيث، وَأخرجه أَبُو عوَانَة فِي (صَحِيحه) من طَرِيقه، وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون نعيم أَيْضا إِنَّمَا سَمعه من ابْن الْمُبَارك بِالْبَصْرَةِ، وَهُوَ من غرائب الصَّحِيح، وَالله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى أعلم بِالصَّوَابِ..........الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحاتختم وتلخيص المجلد الثاني عشرويليه المجلد الثالث عشر 


*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

المجلد الثالث 
الموافق : 1/ ربيع الثاني / 1442 هجري 
الموافق 17/ نوفمبر / 2020 ميلادي 
" عمدة القاري " لبدر الدين العيني رحمه الله .

*(13/4 )**وَمن النَّاس من يُعْجِبك قَوْله فِي الْحَيَاة الدُّنْيَا وَيشْهد الله على مَا فِي قلبه وَهُوَ أَلد الْخِصَام**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 402**) .* *وَقَالَ السّديّ**:* *هَذِه الْآيَة وَثَلَاث آيَات بعْدهَا نزلت فِي الْأَخْنَس بن شريق الثَّقَفِيّ، جَاءَ إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأظْهر الْإِسْلَام وَفِي بَاطِنه خلاف ذَلِك،**وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *أَنَّهَا نزلت فِي نفر من الْمُنَافِقين تكلمُوا فِي خبيب وَأَصْحَابه الَّذين قتلوا بالرجيع وعابوهم، فَأنْزل الله ذمّ الْمُنَافِقين ومدح خبيباً وَأَصْحَابه**.* *وَقيل**:* *بل ذَلِك عَام فِي الْمُنَافِقين كلهم، وَهَذَا قَول قَتَادَة وَمُجاهد وَالربيع بن أنس وَغير وَاحِد، وَهُوَ الصَّحِيح**.**..........**(13/7)**قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي الَّذِي يجْحَد وَدِيعَة غَيره، ثمَّ إِن الْمُودع يجد لَهُ مَالا، هَل يَأْخُذهُ عوضا من حَقه؟**فروى ابْن الْقَاسِم عَن مَالك**:* *أَنه لَا يفعل،**وروى عَنهُ**:* *أَن لَهُ أَن يَأْخُذ حَقه إِذا وجده من مَاله إِذا لم يكن فِيهِ شَيْء من الزِّيَادَة، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي،**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *من لَهُ حق على رجل وَهُوَ عَاجز عَن اسْتِيفَائه يجوز لَهُ أَن يَأْخُذ من مَاله قدر حَقه من غير إِذْنه، وَهَذَا مَذْهَبنَا، وَمنع من ذَلِك أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك،**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وروى ابْن وهب عَن مَالك: أَنه إِذا كَانَ على الجاحد لِلْمَالِ دين فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَن يَأْخُذ إلاَّ مِقْدَار مَا يكون فِيهِ أُسْوَة الْغُرَمَاء،**وَعَن أبي حنيفَة**:* *يَأْخُذ من الذَّهَب الذَّهَب وَمن الْفضة الْفضة وَمن الْمكيل الْمكيل وَمن الْمَوْزُون الْمَوْزُون، وَلَا يَأْخُذ غير ذَلِك،**وَقَالَ زفر**:* *لَهُ أَن يَأْخُذ الْعرض بِالْقيمَةِ. انْتهى**........**(13/9)**وروى الطَّحَاوِيّ أَيْضا من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**أَيّمَا ضيف نزل بِقوم فَأصْبح الضَّيْف محروماً، فَلهُ أَن يَأْخُذهُ، بِقدر قراه، وَلَا حرج عَلَيْهِ**) .* *وَقَالَ الْجُمْهُور**:* *الضِّيَافَة سنَّة وَلَيْسَت بواجبة، وَقد كَانَت وَاجِبَة فنسخ وُجُوبهَا، قَالَه الطَّحَاوِيّ، وَاسْتدلَّ على ذَلِك بِحَدِيث الْمِقْدَاد ابْن الْأسود،**قَالَ**:* *جِئْت أَنا وَصَاحب لي حَتَّى كَادَت تذْهب أسماعنا وأبصارنا من الْجُوع، فَجعلنَا نتعرض للنَّاس فَلم يضفنا أحد،**وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم**:* *فَجعلنَا نعرض أَنْفُسنَا على أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَلَيْسَ أحد مِنْهُم يقبلنا، فأتينا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَانْطَلق بِنَا إِلَى أَهله، فَإِذا ثَلَاثَة أعنز،**فَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *احتلبوا هَذَا اللَّبن بَيْننَا ... الحَدِيث بِطُولِهِ،**قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *أَفلا يرى أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يضيفوهم، وَقد بلغت بهم الْحَاجة، ثمَّ لم يعنفهم رَسُول الله على ذَلِك؟ فَدلَّ على نسخ مَا كَانَ أوجب على النَّاس من الضِّيَافَة،**ثمَّ روى من حَدِيث عبد الله بن السَّائِب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده**:* *أَنه سمع النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول**: (**لَا يَأْخُذ أحدكُم مَتَاع صَاحبه لاعباً وَلَا جاداً، وَإِذا أَخذ أحدكُم عَصا صَاحبه فليردها إِلَيْهِ**) .* *وَأخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ أَيْضا،**وَقيل**:* *الحَدِيث مَحْمُول على الْمُضْطَرين**.* *ثمَّ اخْتلفُوا**:* *هَل يلْزم الْمُضْطَر الْعِوَض أَو لَا؟**فَقيل**:* *يلْزم،**وَقيل**:* *لَا،**وَقيل**:* *كَانَ هَذَا فِي أول الْإِسْلَام، فَكَانَت الْمُوَاسَاة وَاجِبَة، فَلَمَّا فتحت الْفتُوح نسخ ذَلِك، وَيدل عَلَيْهِ قَوْله فِي حَدِيث أبي شُرَيْح عِنْد مُسلم**.......**(13/12)**يد بن سهل الْأنْصَارِيّ، شهد الْعقبَة وبدراً وأحداً وَسَائِر الْمشَاهد كلهَا مَعَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَهُوَ أحد النُّقَبَاء، وعاش بعد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَرْبَعِينَ سنة، وَمَات بِالشَّام، قَالَه أَبُو زرْعَة الدِّمَشْقِي**.* *وَعَن أنس**:* *أَنه غزا الْبَحْر فَمَاتَ فِيهِ، فَمَا وجدوا جَزِيرَة فدفنوه فِيهَا إِلَّا بعد سَبْعَة أَيَّام، وَلم يتَغَيَّر، وَفِي الْقَوْم كَانَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَة وَأبي بن كَعْب،**.......**(13/20)**اخْتلف الْعلمَاء**:* *هَل خيرهن فِي الطَّلَاق أَو بَين الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة؟ وَهل اخْتِيَارهَا صَرِيح أَو كِنَايَة؟ وَهل هُوَ فرقة أم لَا؟ وَهل هُوَ بِالْمَجْلِسِ أَو بِالْعرْفِ؟**وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي كَيْفيَّة تَخْيِير النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَزوَاجه على قَوْلَيْنِ: الأول: خيرهن بِإِذن الله تَعَالَى فِي الْبَقَاء على الزَّوْجِيَّة أَو الطَّلَاق، فاخترن الْبَقَاء**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *خيرهن بَين الدُّنْيَا فيفارقهن وَبَين الْآخِرَة فيمسكهن، وَلم يُخَيِّرهُنَّ فِي الطَّلَاق. ذكره الْحسن وَقَتَادَة، وَمن الصَّحَابَة عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فِيمَا رَوَاهُ أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل عَنهُ،**أَنه قَالَ**:* *لم يُخَيّر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نِسَاءَهُ إلاَّ بَين الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة**.* *وَقَالَت عَائِشَة**:* *خيرهن بَين الطَّلَاق وَالْمقَام مَعَه، وَبِه قَالَ مُجَاهِد وَالشعْبِيّ وَمُقَاتِل**.**وَاخْتلفُوا فِي سَببه،**فَقيل**:* *لِأَن الله خَيره بَين ملك الدُّنْيَا ونعيم الْآخِرَة، فَاخْتَارَ الْآخِرَة على الدُّنْيَا، فَلَمَّا اخْتَار ذَلِك أَمر الله بِتَخْيِير نِسَائِهِ ليكن على مثل حَاله،**وَقيل**:* *لِأَنَّهُنَّ تَغَايَرْنَ عَلَيْهِ، فآلى مِنْهُنَّ شهرا،**وَقيل**:* *لِأَنَّهُنَّ اجْتَمعْنَ يَوْمًا فَقُلْنَ: نُرِيد مَا يُرِيد النِّسَاء من الْحلِيّ،**حَتَّى قَالَ بَعضهنَّ**:* *لَو كُنَّا عِنْد غير النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذن لَكَانَ لنا شَأْن وَثيَاب وحلي**.* *وَقيل**:* *لِأَن الله تَعَالَى صان خلْوَة نبيه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فخيرهن على أَن لَا يتزوجن بعده، فَلَمَّا أجبن إِلَى ذَلِك أمسكهن**.* *وَقيل**:* *لِأَن كل وَاحِدَة طلبت مِنْهُ شَيْئا، وَكَانَ غير مستطيع، فطلبت أم سَلمَة معلما، ومَيْمُونَة حلَّة يَمَانِية، وَزَيْنَب ثوبا مخططاً وَهُوَ الْبرد الْيَمَانِيّ، وَأم حَبِيبَة ثوبا سحولياً، وَحَفْصَة ثوبا من ثِيَاب مصر، وَجُوَيْرِية معجراً وَسَوْدَة قطيفة خيبرية، إلاَّ عَائِشَة فَلم تطلب مِنْهُ شَيْئا، وَكَانَت تَحْتَهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تسع نسْوَة،**خمس من قُرَيْش**:* *عَائِشَة، وَحَفْصَة بنت عمر، وَأم حَبِيبَة بنت أبي سُفْيَان، وَسَوْدَة بنت زَمعَة، وَأم سَلمَة بنت أبي الْحَارِث الْهِلَالِيَّة**.* *وَأَرْبع من غير قُرَيْش**:* *صَفِيَّة بنت حييّ الْخَيْبَرِية، ومَيْمُونَة بنت الْحَارِث، وَزَيْنَب بنت جحش الأَسدِية، وَجُوَيْرِية بنت الْحَارِث الْمُصْطَلِقِيّ  َة**.* *قَوْله**: {**يَا أَيهَا النَّبِي قل لِأَزْوَاجِك**} (**الْأَحْزَاب: 82**) .* *قَالَ الْمُفَسِّرُونَ**:* *كَانَ أَزوَاج النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سألنه شَيْئا من عرض الدُّنْيَا وآذينه بِزِيَادَة النَّفَقَة والغيرة، فغم ذَلِك رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فهجرهن وآلى أَن لَا يقربهن شهرا، وَلم يخرج إِلَى أَصْحَابه فِي الصَّلَاة،**فَقَالُوا**:* *مَا شَأْنه؟ قَالَ عمر،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *إِن شِئْتُم لأعلمن لكم مَا شَأْنه؟ فَأتى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَجرى مِنْهُ مَا ذكر**..........**(13/20)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *مَذْهَب مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأبي حنيفَة وَأحمد وجماهير الْعلمَاء: أَن من خير زَوجته فَاخْتَارَتْ لم يكن ذَلِك طَلَاقا، وَلَا يَقع بِهِ فرقة**.* *وَرُوِيَ عَن عَليّ وَزيد بن ثَابت وَالْحسن وَاللَّيْث**:* *أَن نفس التَّخْيِير يَقع بِهِ طَلْقَة بَائِنَة، سَوَاء اخْتَارَتْ زَوجهَا أم لَا، وَحَكَاهُ الْخطابِيّ وَغَيره عَن مَذْهَب مَالك،**قَالَ القَاضِي**:* *لَا يَصح هَذَا عَن مَالك**.**
.........**(13/25)**وَاعْلَم أَن الشَّخْص يُؤجر على إمَاطَة الْأَذَى، وكل مَا يُؤْذِي النَّاس فِي الطَّرِيق، وَفِيه دلَالَة على أَن طرح الشوك فِي الطَّرِيق وَالْحِجَارَة والكناسة والمياه الْمفْسدَة للطرق وكل مَا يُؤْذِي النَّاس يخْشَى الْعقُوبَة عَلَيْهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة، وَلَا شكّ أَن نزع الْأَذَى عَن الطَّرِيق من أَعمال الْبر، وَأَن أَعمال الْبر تكفر السَّيِّئَات وتوجب الغفران، وَلَا يَنْبَغِي للعاقل أَن يحقر شَيْئا من أَعمال الْبر، أما مَا كَانَ من شجر فَقَطعه وألقاه، وَأما مَا كَانَ مَوْضُوعا فأماطه،**وَالْأَصْل فِي هَذَا كُله قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**فَمن يعْمل مِثْقَال ذرة خيرا يره**} (**الزلزلة: 7**) .* *وإماطة الْأَذَى عَن الطَّرِيق شُعْبَة من شعب الْإِيمَان**.**.......**(13/27)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *ظَاهر هَذَا أَنه من كَلَام أبي هُرَيْرَة مَوْقُوف عَلَيْهِ، وَلَكِن جَاءَ فِي رِوَايَة أُخْرَى تدل على أَنه من كَلَام النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَجمع الشَّيْخ أَبُو عَمْرو بن الصّلاح بِمَا يؤول إِلَيْهِ ملخص كَلَامه**:* *أَن معنى قَول أبي هُرَيْرَة: يلْحق مَعَهُنَّ وَلَا ينتهب ... إِلَى آخِره، يَعْنِي يلْحقهَا رِوَايَة عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا من عِنْد نَفسه، واختصاص أبي بكر بِهَذَا لكَونه بلغه أَن غَيره لَا يَرْوِيهَا**........**إِجْمَاع أهل الْحق على أَن الزَّانِي وَالسَّارِق وَالْقَاتِل وَغَيرهم من أَصْحَاب الْكَبَائِر، غير الشّرك لَا يكفرون بذلك؟**قلت**:* *هَذَا الَّذِي دعاهم إِلَى أَن قَالُوا هَذِه الْأَلْفَاظ الَّتِي تطلق على نفي الشَّيْء يُرَاد نفي كَمَاله،**كَمَا يُقَال**:* *لَا علم إلاَّ بِمَا نفع، وَلَا مَال إِلَّا الْإِبِل، وَلَا عَيْش إلاَّ عَيْش الْآخِرَة، ثمَّ إِن مثل هَذَا التَّأْوِيل ظَاهر شَائِع فِي اللُّغَة يسْتَعْمل كثيرا، وَبِهَذَا يحصل الْجمع بَينه وَبَين مَا ذكر من الحَدِيث وَالْآيَة، وتأوله بعض الْعلمَاء على من فعل ذَلِك مستحلاً مَعَ علمه بورود الشَّرْع بِتَحْرِيمِهِ**.**.......**(13/30)**أُتِيَ شُرَيْحٌ فِي طَنْبُورٍ كُسِرَ فَلَمْ يَقْضِ فِيهِ بِشَيْءٍ**شُرَيْح هُوَ ابْن الْحَارِث الْكِنْدِيّ، أدْرك النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلم يلقه، استقضاه عمر بن الْخطاب على الْكُوفَة، وَأقرهُ عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَأقَام على الْقَضَاء بهَا سِتِّينَ سنة، وَقضى بِالْبَصْرَةِ سنة، وَمَات سنة ثَمَان وَسبعين وَكَانَ لَهُ عشرُون وَمِائَة سنة**.**........**(13/31)**وَالَّذين ذَهَبُوا إِلَى إِبَاحَة أكل لُحُوم الْحمر الْأَهْلِيَّة،**وهم**:* *عَاصِم بن عمر بن قَتَادَة، وَعبيد بن الْحسن وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي ليلى، وَبَعض الْمَالِكِيَّة، احْتَجُّوا بِحَدِيث غَالب بن أبجر،**قَالَ**:* *يَا رَسُول الله! إِنَّه لم يبْق من مَالِي شَيْء استطيع أَن أطْعم مِنْهُ أَهلِي غير حمر لي أَو حمرات لي قَالَ: فأطعم أهلك من سمين مَالك، وَإِنَّمَا قذرت لكم جوال الْقرْيَة. رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَأَبُو يعلى وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ**.* *وَأجِيب عَنهُ**:* *بِأَن هَذَا الحَدِيث مُخْتَلف فِي إِسْنَاده،**فَفِي طَرِيق عَن ابْن معقل عَن رجلَيْنِ من مزينة أَحدهمَا**:* *عَن الآخر عبد الله بن عَمْرو بن لويم، بِضَم اللَّام وَفتح الْوَاو وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف، وَفِي آخِره مِيم،**وَالْآخر**:* *غَالب بن أبجر،**وَقَالَ مسعر**:* *أرِي غَالِبا الَّذِي سَأَلَ النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَفِي طَرِيق عبد الرَّحْمَن بن معقل، وَفِي طَرِيق عبد الله بن معقل، وَفِي طَرِيق عبد الرَّحْمَن بن بشر، وَفِي طَرِيق عبد الله بن بشر، عوض عبد الرَّحْمَن، وَهَذَا اخْتِلَاف شَدِيد فَلَا يُقَاوم الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة الَّتِي وَردت بِتَحْرِيم لُحُوم الْأَهْلِيَّة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث بِطرقِهِ بَاطِل، لِأَنَّهَا كلهَا من طَرِيق عبد الرَّحْمَن ابْن بشر وَهُوَ مَجْهُول،**وَالْآخر**:* *من طَرِيق عبد الله بن عَمْرو بن لويم، وَهُوَ مَجْهُول، أَو من طَرِيق شريك وَهُوَ ضَعِيف، ثمَّ عَن ابْن الْحسن، وَلَا يدْرِي من هُوَ، أَو من طَرِيق سلمى بنت النَّضر الخضرية وَلَا يدْرِي من هِيَ،**وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث مَعْلُول، ثمَّ طول فِي بَيَانه**.....**(13/35)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وروينا عَن جمَاعَة من أهل الْعلم أَنهم رَأَوْا قتال اللُّصُوص ودفعهم عَن أنفسهم أَمْوَالهم، وَقد أَخذ ابْن عمر لصاً فِي دَاره، فأصلت عَلَيْهِ السَّيْف،**قَالَ سَالم**:* *فلولا أَنا لضربه بِهِ،**وَقَالَ النَّخعِيّ**:* *إِذا خفت أَن يبدأك اللص فابدأه**.* *وَقَالَ الْحسن**:* *إِذا طرق اللص بِالسِّلَاحِ فاقتله، وَسُئِلَ مَالك عَن الْقَوْم يكونُونَ فِي السّفر فَتَلقاهُمْ اللُّصُوص؟**قَالَ**:* *يقاتلونهم وَلَو على دانق**.* *وَقَالَ عبد الْملك**:**إِن قدر أَن يمْتَنع من اللُّصُوص فَلَا يعطهم شَيْئا**.* *وَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *إِذا كَانَ اللص مُقبلا، وَأما موليا فَلَا. وَعَن إِسْحَاق مثله. وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة فِي رجل دخل على رجل لَيْلًا للسرقة ثمَّ خرج بِالسَّرقَةِ من الدَّار،**فَاتبعهُ الرجل فَقتله**:* *لَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ**.**.........**(13/41)**وَاسم أبي عُبَيْدَة**:* *عَامر بن عبد الله بن الْجراح،**بِفَتْح الْجِيم وَتَشْديد الرَّاء وَبِالْحَاءِ الْمُهْملَة**:* *الفِهري الْقرشِي أَمِين الْأمة، أحد الْعشْرَة المبشرة، شهد الْمشَاهد كلهَا، وَثَبت مَعَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يَوْم أحد وَنزع الحلقتين اللَّتَيْنِ دخلتا فِي وَجه رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من حلق المنفر بِفِيهِ، فَوَقَعت ثنيتاه، مَاتَ سنة ثَمَانِي عشرَة فِي طاعون عمواس، وقبره بغور نيسان عِنْد قَرْيَة تسمى عمتا، وَصلى عَلَيْهِ معَاذ بن جبل**وَكَانَ سنه يَوْم مَاتَ ثمانياً وَخمسين سنة**........**(13/47)**(**فسأحدثكم**)* *،**أَي**:* *سأبين لكم الْعلَّة فِي ذَلِك، وَلَيْسَت السِّين هُنَا للاستقبال بل للاستمرار،**كَمَا فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**سَتَجِدُونَ آخَرين**} (**النِّسَاء: 19**) .* *وَزعم الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ أَن السِّين إِذا دخلت على فعل مَحْبُوب أَو مَكْرُوه أفادت أَنه وَاقع لَا محَالة**.**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *ظَاهره يُوهم أَن مدى الْحَبَشَة لَا تقع بهَا الذَّكَاة، وَلَا خلاف أَن مُسلما لَو ذكى بمدية حبشِي كَافِر جَازَ،**فَمَعْنَى الْكَلَام**:* *أَن أهل الْحَبَشَة يدمون مذابح الشَّاة بأظفارهم حَتَّى تزهق النَّفس خنقاً وتعذيباً ويحلونها مَحل الذَّكَاة، فَلذَلِك ضرب الْمثل بِهِ**.**

**.......**(13/48)**وَقَالُوا**:* *فِي حَدِيث أبي العشراء لَيْسَ بِصَحِيح، لِأَن التِّرْمِذِيّ قَالَ فِيهِ مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ الْآن**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد**:* *لَا يصلح هَذَا إلاَّ فِي المتردية والمستوحشة،**قَالُوا**:* *وَلَئِن سلمنَا صِحَّته لما كَانَ فِيهِ حجَّة، إِذْ مقتضاة جَوَاز الذَّكَاة فِي أَي عُضْو كَانَ مُطلقًا فِي الْمَقْدُور على تذكيته وَغَيره، وَلَا قَائِل بِهِ فِي الْمَقْدُور عَلَيْهِ، فَظَاهره لَيْسَ بِمُرَاد قطعا، وَقَالَ شَيخنَا،**رَحمَه الله**:* *لَيْسَ الْعَمَل على عُمُوم هَذَا الحَدِيث. وَلَعَلَّه خرج جَوَابا بالسؤال عَن المتوحش والمتردي الَّذِي لَا يقدر على ذبحه، وَقد روى أَبُو الْحسن الْمَيْمُونِيّ أَنه سَأَلَ أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل عَن هَذَا الحَدِيث،**فَقَالَ**:* *هُوَ عِنْدِي غلط**.* *قلت**:* *فَمَا تَقول؟**قَالَ**:* *أما أَنا فَلَا يُعجبنِي وَلَا أذهب إِلَيْهِ إلاَّ فِي مَوضِع ضَرُورَة، كَيفَ مَا أمكنتك الذَّكَاة لَا يكون إلاَّ فِي الْحلق أَو اللبة،**قَالَ**:* *فَيَنْبَغِي للَّذي يذبح أَن يقطع الْحلق أَو اللبة**.* *قلت**:* *روى مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن عَن أبي حنيفَة عَن سعيد بن مَسْرُوق عَن عَبَايَة بن رِفَاعَة بن رَافع عَن ابْن عمر: أَن بَعِيرًا تردى فِي بِئْر بِالْمَدِينَةِ، فَلم يقدر على منحره، فوجىء بسكين من قبل خاصرته، فَأخذ مِنْهُ ابْن عمر عشيراً بِدِرْهَمَيْنِ*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الأثنين 
الموافق : 7/ ربيع الثاني / 1442 هجري 
الموافق : 23/ فيراير / 2020 ميلادي 

" تابع / عمدة القاري لبدر الدين العيني رحمه الله .

*(13/49)**وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيمَا يجب قطعه فِي الذّبْح،**وَهُوَ أَرْبَعَة**:* *الْحُلْقُوم والمرىء والودجان فَاشْترط قطع الْأَرْبَعَة: اللَّيْث وَدَاوُد وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَابْن الْمُنْذر من أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي وَمَالك فِي رِوَايَة، وَلَو اكْتفى الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد فِي الْمَشْهُور عَنهُ بِقطع الْحُلْقُوم والمريء فَقَط، وَاكْتفى مَالك بالحلقوم والودجين، وَاكْتفى أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَبُو يُوسُف فِي رِوَايَة بِقطع ثَلَاثَة من الْأَرْبَعَة،**وَعَن أبي يُوسُف**:* *اشْتِرَاط الْحُلْقُوم واثنين من الثَّلَاثَة الْبَاقِيَة، وَعنهُ أَيْضا اشْتِرَاط الْحُلْقُوم والمري وَأحد الودجين، وَاشْترط مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن أَكثر كل وَاحِد من الْأَرْبَعَة**.**
............**(13/ 48)**الْحَدِيث الَّذِي رَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**الْمُسلم يَكْفِيهِ اسْمه، فَإِن نسي أَن يُسَمِّي حِين يذبح فليسم وليذكر اسْم الله ثمَّ ليَأْكُل**) .* *حَدِيث ضَعِيف لِأَن فِي سَنَده مُحَمَّد بن يزِيد بن سِنَان،**قَالُوا**:* *كَانَ صَدُوقًا، وَلَكِن كَانَ شَدِيد الْغَفْلَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْقطَّان**:* *وَفِي سَنَده معقل بن عبد الله وَهُوَ وَإِن كَانَ من رجال مُسلم لكنه أَخطَأ فِي رفع هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَقد رَوَاهُ سعيد بن مَنْصُور وَعبد الله**بن الزبير الْحميدِي عَن سُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة عَن عَمْرو عَن أبي الشعْثَاء عَن عِكْرِمَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**.* *قَوْله**:* *وَكَذَلِكَ الحَدِيث الَّذِي رَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ من حَدِيث أبي سَلمَة عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة،**قَالَ**:* *سَأَلَ رجل النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: الرجل منا يذبح وينسى أَن يُسَمِّي الله؟**قَالَ**: (**اسْم الله على كل مُسلم**)* *،**وَفِي لفظ**: (**على فَم كل مُسلم**)* *، ضَعِيف لِأَن فِي سَنَده مَرْوَان بن سَالم، ضعفه أَحْمد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ أَيْضا**....**من أعتق شقيصاً من مَمْلُوك، وَهَذَا شَامِل للْعَبد وَالْأمة أَيْضا، وَحكى عَن ابْن إِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه تَخْصِيص هَذَا الحكم بالعبيد دون الْإِمَاء،**قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وَهَذَا القَوْل شَاذ مُخَالف للْعُلَمَاء كَافَّة**.**...........**(13/52)**وَعند أبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد**:* *لَيْسَ لَهُ إلاَّ الضَّمَان مَعَ الْيَسَار، أَو السّعَايَة مَعَ الْإِعْسَار، وَلَا يرجع الْمُعْتق على العَبْد بِشَيْء،**وَالْوَلَاء للْمُعْتق فِي الْوَجْهَيْنِ وَاحْتج أَبُو حنيفَة بِمَا رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ أَيْضا**:* *من أعتق شِقْصا لَهُ فِي مَمْلُوك فخلاصه عَلَيْهِ فِي مَاله إِن كَانَ لَهُ مَال، وإلاَّ قوم عَلَيْهِ واستسعى بِهِ غير مشقوق، أَي لَا يشدد عَلَيْهِ. وَرَوَاهُ مُسلم أَيْضا فَثَبت السّعَايَة بذلك،**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *على ثُبُوت الِاسْتِسْعَاء ثَلَاثُونَ صحابياً**.* *وَقَوله**:* *وإلاَّ فقد عتق مِنْهُ مَا عتق، لم تصح هَذِه الزِّيَادَة عَن الثِّقَة أَنه من قَول النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**حَتَّى قَالَ أَيُّوب وَيحيى بن سعيد الْأنْصَارِيّ**:* *أهوَ شَيْء فِي الحَدِيث أَو قَالَه نَافِع من قبله؟ وهما الراويان لهَذَا الحَدِيث. وَقَالَ ابْن حزم فِي** (**الْمحلى**) :* *هِيَ مكذوبة**.**وَاعْلَم أَن هَهُنَا أَرْبَعَة عشر مذهبا**.* *الأول**:* *مَذْهَب عُرْوَة وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين وَالْأسود بن يزِيد وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَزفر: أَن من أعتق شركا لَهُ فِي عبد ضمن قيمَة حِصَّة شَرِيكه مُوسِرًا كَانَ أَو مُعسرا، وَرووا ذَلِك عَن عبد الله بن مَسْعُود وَعمر بن الْخطاب**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *مَذْهَب ربيع: أَن من أعتق حِصَّة لَهُ من عبد بَينه وَبَين آخر لم ينفذ عتقه، نَقله أَبُو يُوسُف عَنهُ**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *مَذْهَب الزُّهْرِيّ وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن يزِيد وَعَطَاء ابْن أبي رَبَاح وَعَمْرو بن دِينَار: أَنه ينفذ عتق من أعتق وَيبقى من لم يعْتق على نصِيبه يفعل فِيهِ مَا شَاءَ**.* *الرَّابِع**:* *مَذْهَب عُثْمَان اللَّيْثِيّ، فَإِنَّهُ ينفذ عتقِ الَّذِي أعتق فِي نصِيبه وَلَا يلْزمه شَيْء لشَرِيكه إلاَّ أَن تكون جَارِيَة رائعة. إِنَّمَا تلتمس للْوَطْء، فَإِنَّهُ يضمن للضَّرَر الَّذِي أَدخل على شَرِيكه**.* *الْخَامِس**:* *مَذْهَب الثَّوْريّ وَاللَّيْث وَالنَّخَعِيّ فِي قَول**.....**(13/55)**أَن فِي حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة زِيَادَة وَهِي: وجوب السّعَايَة على العَبْد إِذا كَانَ الْمُعْتق مُعسرا**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ الْخطابِيّ: قَوْله: استسعى غير مشقوق عَلَيْهِ لَا يُثبتهُ أهل النَّقْل مُسْندًا عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ويزعمون أَنه من قَول قَتَادَة،**وَقد تَأَوَّلَه بعض النَّاس فَقَالَ**:* *معنى السّعَايَة أَن يستسعي العَبْد لسَيِّده أَي: يستخدم**وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر بن عبد الْبر**:* *روى أَبُو هُرَيْرَة هَذَا الحَدِيث على خلاف مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن عمر، وَاخْتلف فِي حَدِيثه، وَهُوَ حَدِيث يَدُور على قَتَادَة عَن النَّضر بن أنس عَن بشير ابْن نهيك عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة، وَاخْتلف أَصْحَاب قَتَادَة عَلَيْهِ فِي الِاسْتِسْعَاء، وَهُوَ الْموضع الْمُخَالف لحَدِيث ابْن عمر من رِوَايَة مَالك وَغَيره، وَاتفقَ شُعْبَة وَهَمَّام على ترك ذكر السّعَايَة فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَالْقَوْل قَوْلهم فِي قَتَادَة عِنْد جَمِيع أهل الْعلم بِالْحَدِيثِ إِذا خالفهم فِي قَتَادَة غَيرهم، وَأَصْحَاب قَتَادَة الَّذين هم حجَّة فِيهِ هَؤُلَاءِ الثَّلَاثَة، فَإِن اتّفق هَؤُلَاءِ الثَّلَاثَة لم يعرج على من خالفهم فِي قَتَادَة، وَإِن اخْتلفُوا نظر، فَإِن اتّفق مِنْهُم اثْنَان وَانْفَرَدَ وَاحِد فَالْقَوْل قَول الْإِثْنَيْنِ، لَا سِيمَا إِذا كَانَ أَحدهمَا شُعْبَة، وَلَيْسَ أحد بِالْجُمْلَةِ فِي قَتَادَة مثل شُعْبَة لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يوقفه على الْإِسْنَاد وَالسَّمَاع، وَقد اتّفق شُعْبَة وَهِشَام فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث على سُقُوط ذكر الِاسْتِسْعَاء فِيهِ، وتابعهما همام، وَفِي هَذَا تَقْوِيَة لحَدِيث ابْن عمر، وَهُوَ حَدِيث مدنِي صَحِيح لَا يُقَاس بِهِ غَيره، وَهُوَ أولى مَا قيل بِهِ فِي هَذَا الْبَاب**.**وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *ضعف الشَّافِعِي السّعَايَة بِوُجُوه: مِنْهَا: أَن شُعْبَة وهشاماً رواياه عَن قَتَادَة وَلَيْسَ فِيهِ استسعاء وهما أحفظ**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *أَنه سمع بعض أهل الْعلم يَقُول: لَو كَانَ حَدِيث سعيد مُنْفَردا لَا يُخَالِفهُ غَيره مَا كَانَ ثَابتا**.* *قلت**:* *تَابع ابْن أبي عرُوبَة على رِوَايَته عَن قَتَادَة يحيى بن أبي صبيح، رَوَاهُ الْحميدِي عَن سُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة عَن ابْن أبي عرُوبَة وَيحيى بن صبيح عَن قَتَادَة على مَا رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *هَذَا خبر فِي غَايَة الصِّحَّة، فَلَا يجوز الْخُرُوج عَن الزِّيَادَة الَّتِي فِيهِ، وَقد رَوَاهُ عَنهُ يزِيد ابْن هَارُون وَعِيسَى بن يُونُس وَجَمَاعَة كَثِيرَة، ذكرهم صَاحب** (**التَّمْهِيد**)* *وَلم يَخْتَلِفُوا عَلَيْهِ فِي أَمر السّعَايَة،**مِنْهُم**:* *عَبدة بن سُلَيْمَان وَهُوَ أثبت النَّاس سَمَاعا من ابْن أبي عرُوبَة، وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**الاستذكار**)* *، وَمِمَّنْ رَوَاهُ عَنهُ كَذَلِك روح بن عبَادَة وَيزِيد بن زُرَيْع وَعلي بن مسْهر وَيحيى بن سعيد وَمُحَمّد بن بكر وَيحيى بن أبي عدي، وَلَو كَانَ هَذَا الحَدِيث غير ثَابت كَمَا زَعمه الشَّافِعِي لما أخرجه الشَّيْخَانِ فِي** (**صَحِيحَيْهِمَا**)* *وَقَالَ شَارِح** (**الْعُمْدَة**) :* *الَّذين لم يَقُولُوا بالاستسعاء تعللوا فِي تَضْعِيفه بتعللات على الْبعد، وَلَا يُمكنهُم الْوَفَاء بِمِثْلِهَا فِي الْمَوَاضِع الَّتِي يَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى الِاسْتِدْلَال فِيهَا بِأَحَادِيث يرد عَلَيْهِم فِيهَا مثل تِلْكَ التعللات**.**
..........**.....**(13/59)**وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *وَقد دلّت سنة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم المبينة عَن الله أَنه: لَا يجوز لأحد غير رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يجمع بَين أَكثر من أَربع، وَهَذَا الَّذِي قَالَه الشَّافِعِي مجمع عَلَيْهِ بَين الْعلمَاء إِلَّا مَا حكى عَن طَائِفَة من الشِّيعَة فِي الْجمع بَين أَكثر من أَربع إِلَى تسع،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *لَا حصر، وَقد يتَمَسَّك بَعضهم بِفعل النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي جمعه بَين أَكثر من أَربع، أما تسع كَمَا ثَبت فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ وَأما إِحْدَى عشرَة كَمَا جَاءَ فِي بعض أَلْفَاظ البُخَارِيّ، وَهَذَا عِنْد الْعلمَاء من خَصَائِص رَسُول صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم دون غَيره من الْأمة**.**........**(13/68)**مَا رَوَاهُ أَحْمد من طَرِيق أبان الْعَطَّار عَن قَتَادَة عَن أنس**:* *أَن يَهُودِيّا دَعَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَأَجَابَهُ، وَلَقَد رهن ... إِلَى آخِره، وَهَذَا الْيَهُودِيّ هُوَ أَبُو الشَّحْم واسْمه كنيته، وَهُوَ من بني ظفر،**بِفَتْح الظَّاء الْمُعْجَمَة وَالْفَاء**:* *وَهُوَ بطن من الْأَوْس وَكَانَ حليفاً لَهُم وَكَانَ قدر الشّعير ثَلَاثِينَ صَاعا**.........**(13/70)**وَحكى الطَّبَرِيّ عَن الْوَاقِدِيّ،**قَالَ**:* *جاؤوا بِرَأْس كَعْب ابْن الْأَشْرَف إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَفِي كتاب** (**شرف الْمُصْطَفى**) :* *أَن الَّذين قتلوا كَعْبًا حملُوا رَأسه فِي المخلاة إِلَى الْمَدِينَة،**فَقيل**:* *إِنَّه أول رَأس حمل فِي الْإِسْلَام،**وَقيل**:* *بل رَأس أبي عزو الجُمَحِي الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: لَا يلْدغ الْمُؤمن من جُحر مرَّتَيْنِ، فَقتل وجمل رَأسه إِلَى الْمَدِينَة فِي رمح، وَأما أول مُسلم حمل رَأسه فِي الْإِسْلَام فعمر بن الخمق، وَله صُحْبَة**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *كَيفَ قتلوا كَعْبًا على وَجه الْغرَّة وَالْخداع؟**قلت**:* *لما قدم مَكَّة وحرض الْكفَّار على رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وشبب بنساء الْمُسلمين فقد نقض الْعَهْد، وَإِذا نقض الْعَهْد فقد وَجب قَتله بِأَيّ طَرِيق كَانَ، وَكَذَا من يجْرِي مجْرَاه كَأبي رَافع وَغَيره،**وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *لم يكن فِي عهد من رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بل كَانَ مُمْتَنعا بقَوْمه فِي حصنه،**وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ**:* *نقض الْعَهْد وَجَاء مَعَ أهل الْحَرْب معينا عَلَيْهِم، ثمَّ إِن ابْن مسلمة لم يُؤمنهُ لكنه كَلمه فِي البيع وَالشِّرَاء فاستأنس بِهِ، فَتمكن مِنْهُ من غير عهد وَلَا أَمَان**.* *.......**(13/80)**وَعبد الله بن جَعْفَر بن أبي طَالب وَهُوَ ابْن عَم وَالِد عَليّ بن الْحُسَيْن، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَهُوَ أول من ولد للمهاجرين**بِالْحَبَشَةِ، وَكَانَ آيَة فِي الْكَرم وَيُسمى ببحر الْجُود وَله صُحْبَة، مَاتَ سنة ثَمَانِينَ من الْهِجْرَة**............**(13/72)**وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *اخْتلف الْعلمَاء أَيّمَا أفضل: عتق الْإِنَاث أَو الذُّكُور؟**فَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *الْإِنَاث أفضل،**وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ**:* *الذُّكُور أفضل، لحَدِيث أبي أُمَامَة وَلما فِي الذّكر من الْمعَانِي الْعَامَّة الَّتِي لَا تُوجد فِي الْإِنَاث، وَلِأَن من الْإِمَاء من لَا ترغب فِي الْعتْق وتضيع بِهِ بِخِلَاف العَبْد، وَهَذَا هُوَ الصَّحِيح، وَاسْتحبَّ بعض الْعلمَاء أَن يعْتق الذّكر وَالْأُنْثَى، مثلهَا ذكره الفرغاني فِي** (**الْهِدَايَة**)* *ليتَحَقَّق مُقَابلَة الْأَعْضَاء بالأعضاء،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *الزِّنَا كَبِيرَة لَا يكفر إلاَّ بِالتَّوْبَةِ، فَيحمل هَذَا الحَدِيث على أَنه أَرَادَ مس الْأَعْضَاء بَعْضهَا بَعْضًا من غير إيلاج،**وَيحْتَمل أَن يُرِيد**:* *أَن لعتق الْفرج حظاً فِي الموازنة فيكفر**.* *وَفِيه**:* *فضل الْعتْق، وَأَنه من أرفع الْأَعْمَال وَرُبمَا يُنجي الله بِهِ من النَّار**........**(13/80)**(**تدع النَّاس**)* *،**أَي**:* *تتركهم من الشَّرّ،**و**:* *تدع، من الْأَفْعَال الَّتِي أمات الْعَرَب ماضيها، كَذَا قالته النُّحَاة، وَيرد عَلَيْهِم قِرَاءَة من قَرَأَ {مَا وَدعك**رَبك وَمَا قلى**} (**الضُّحَى: 3**) .* *بتَخْفِيف الدَّال**.**..........**(13/82 )**قال البخاري :**(**بابٌ إذَا أعتَقَ عَبْداً بَيْنَ اثْنَيْنِ أوْ أمَةً بَيْنَ الشُّرَكاءِ**)**
**قيل**:* *كَأَنَّهُ أَشَارَ إِلَى رد قَول إِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه: أَن هَذَا الحكم مُخْتَصّ بالذكور وخطئه،**وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *العَبْد اسْم للمملوك الذّكر بِأَصْل وَضعه، وَالْأمة اسْم لمؤنثه بِغَيْر لغظه،**وَمن ثمَّ قَالَ إِسْحَاق**:* *إِن هَذَا الحكم لَا يتَنَاوَل الْأُنْثَى، وَخَالفهُ الْجُمْهُور فَلم يفرقُوا فِي الحكم بَين الذّكر وَالْأُنْثَى، إِمَّا لِأَن لفظ العَبْد يُرَاد بِهِ الْجِنْس،**كَقَوْلِه تَعَالَى**: {**أَلا آتى الرَّحْمَن عبدا**} (**مَرْيَم: 39**) .* *فَإِنَّهُ يتَنَاوَل الذّكر وَالْأُنْثَى قطعا، وَإِمَّا على طَرِيق الْإِلْحَاق لعدم الْفَارِق**.**.......**(13/83 )**قَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *لَا خلاف أَن التَّقْوِيم لَا يكون إلاَّ على الْمُوسر، ثمَّ اخْتلفُوا فِي وَقت الْعتْق،**فَقَالَ الْجُمْهُور وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي الْأَصَح وَبَعض الْمَالِكِيَّة**:* *إِنَّه يعْتق فِي الْحَال،**وحجتهم رِوَايَة أَيُّوب الْمَذْكُورَة حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *فَهُوَ عَتيق،**وأوضح من ذَلِك مَا رَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ وَابْن حبَان وَغَيرهمَا من طَرِيق سُلَيْمَان بن مُوسَى عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر بِلَفْظ**: (**من أعتق عبدا وَله فِيهِ شُرَكَاء، وَله وَفَاء فَهُوَ حر**) .* *وروى الطَّحَاوِيّ من طَرِيق ابْن أبي ذِئْب عَن نَافِع**: (**فَكَانَ للَّذي يعْتق نصِيبه مَا يبلغ ثمنه، فَهُوَ عَتيق كُله**) .* *وَالْمَشْهُور عِنْد الْمَالِكِيَّة**:* *أَنه لَا يعْتق إلاَّ بِدفع الْقيمَة، فَلَو أعتق الشَّرِيك قبل أَخذ الْقيمَة نفذ عتقه، وَهُوَ أحد أَقْوَال الشَّافِعِي، رَحمَه الله**.**.......**(13/86)**رَادَ البُخَارِيّ بِذكر مُتَابعَة هَؤُلَاءِ الرَّد على من زعم أَن الِاسْتِسْعَاء فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث غير مَحْفُوظ، وَأَن سعيد بن أبي عرُوبَة تفرد بِهِ، فاستظهر لَهُ بمتابعة هَؤُلَاءِ الْمَذْكُورين**.**أما رِوَايَة حجاج بن حجاج فَهِيَ فِي نُسْخَة رَوَاهَا أَحْمد بن حَفْص أحد شُيُوخ البُخَارِيّ عَن أَبِيه عَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن طهْمَان عَنهُ، وَكَذَلِكَ رَوَاهُ حجاج بن أَرْطَأَة عَن قَتَادَة فقد أخرجهَا الطَّحَاوِيّ**............**(13/87)**فَقَالَ لعَبْدِهِ**:* *أَنْت حر، وَكَذَلِكَ فِي الطَّلَاق،**قَالَ لامْرَأَته**:* *أَنْت طَالِق، بعد أَن أَرَادَ التَّلَفُّظ بِشَيْء،**وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا**:* *طَلَاق الخاطىء وَالنَّاسِي والهازل واللاعب وَالَّذِي يكلم بِهِ من غير قصد وَاقع، وَصُورَة النَّاسِي فِيمَا إِذا حلف وَنسي،**وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ**:* *النسْيَان لَا يكون فِي الطَّلَاق وَلَا الْعتاق إلاَّ أَن يُرِيد أَنه حلف بهما على فعل شَيْء ثمَّ نسي يَمِينه وَفعله، فَهَذَا إِنَّمَا يوضع فِيهِ النسْيَان إِذا لم يذكر فِيهِ يَمِينه، كَمَا تُوضَع الصَّلَاة عَمَّن نَسِيَهَا إِذا لم يذكرهَا حَتَّى يَمُوت، وَكَذَلِكَ دُيُون النَّاس وَغَيرهَا لَا يَأْثَم بِتَرْكِهَا نَاسِيا**.* *قَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *هَذَا من الدَّاودِيّ على مَذْهَب مَالك، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى. وَفِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *وَقد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي النَّاسِي فِي يَمِينه: هَل يلْزمه حنث أم لَا؟**على قَوْلَيْنِ**:* *أَحدهمَا: لَا، وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء وَأحد قولي الشَّافِعِي، وَبِه قَالَ إِسْحَاق، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب البُخَارِيّ فِي الْبَاب**.* *وَثَانِيهمَا**:* *وَهُوَ قَول الشّعبِيّ وطاووس: من أَخطَأ فِي الطَّلَاق فَلهُ نِيَّته،**وَفِيه قَول ثَالِث**:* *يَحْنَث فِي الطَّلَاق خَاصَّة، قَالَه أَحْمد، وَذهب مَالك والكوفيون إِلَى أَنه يَحْنَث فِي الْخَطَأ أَيْضا، وَادّعى ابْن بطال أَنه الْأَشْهر**عَن الشَّافِعِي، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن أَصْحَاب ابْن مَسْعُود. وَاخْتلف ابْن الْقَاسِم وَأَشْهَب فِيمَا إِذا دَعَا رجل عبدا يُقَال لَهُ نَاصح، فَأَجَابَهُ عبد يُقَال لَهُ مَرْزُوق،**فَقَالَ لَهُ**:* *أَنْت حر، وَهُوَ يظنّ الأول، وَشهد عَلَيْهِ بذلك،**فَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم**:* *يعتقان جَمِيعًا: مَرْزُوق بمواجهته بِالْعِتْقِ، وناصح بِمَا نَوَاه، وَأما فِيمَا بَينه وَبَين الله فَلَا يعْتق إلاَّ نَاصح**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم**:* *إِن لم يكن لَهُ عَلَيْهِ بَيِّنَة لم يعْتق إلاَّ الَّذِي نوى،**وَقَالَ أَشهب**:* *يعْتق مَرْزُوق فِيمَا بَينه وَبَين الله تَعَالَى، وَفِيمَا بَينه وَبَين الله لَا يعْتق نَاصح، لِأَنَّهُ دَعَاهُ لِيعْتِقَهُ فَأعتق غَيره وَهُوَ يَظُنّهُ مرزوقاً**.**..........**(13/88)**أَن هَذِه الْمُجَاوزَة من خَصَائِص هَذِه الْأمة، وَأَن الْأُمَم الْمُتَقَدّمَة يؤاخذون بذلك،**وَقد اخْتلف**:* *هَل كَانَ ذَلِك يُؤَاخذ بِهِ فِي أول الْإِسْلَام؟ ثمَّ نسخ وخفف ذَلِك عَنْهُم، أَو تَخْصِيص وَلَيْسَ بنسخ،**وَذَلِكَ قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَإِن تبدوا مَا فِي أَنفسكُم أَو تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبكُمْ بِهِ الله**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 482**) .* *فقد قَالَ غير وَاحِد من الصَّحَابَة،**مِنْهُم أَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَابْن عَبَّاس**:* *إِنَّهَا مَنْسُوخَة،**بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**لَا يُكَلف الله نفسا إِلَّا وسعهَا**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 682**) .* *فَإِن قيل**:* *قَالُوا: من عزم على الْمعْصِيَة بِقَلْبِه، وَإِن لم يعملها، يُؤَاخذ عَلَيْهِ**.* *وَأجِيب**:* *بِأَنَّهُ لَا شكّ أَن الْعَزْم على الْمعْصِيَة وَسَائِر الْأَعْمَال القلبية كالحسد ومحبة إِشَاعَة الْفَاحِشَة يُؤَاخذ عَلَيْهِ، لَكِن إِذا وطَّن نَفسه عَلَيْهِ،**وَالَّذِي فِي الحَدِيث هُوَ**:* *مَا لم يوطن عَلَيْهِ نَفسه وَإِنَّمَا أَمر ذَلِك بفكره من غير اسْتِقْرَار، وَيُسمى هَذَا هما، وَيفرق بَين الْهم والعزم**.* *فَإِن قيل**:* *الْمَفْهُوم من لفظ: مَا لم تعْمل، مشْعر بِأَن مَا فِي الصُّدُور موطناً وَغير موطن لَا يُؤَاخذ عَلَيْهِ**.* *وَأجِيب**:* *بِأَنَّهُ يجب الْحمل على غير الموطن جمعا بَينه وَبَين مَا يدل على الْمُؤَاخَذَة،**كَقَوْلِه تَعَالَى**: {**إِن الَّذين يحبونَ أَن تشيع الْفَاحِشَة**} (**النُّور: 91**) .* *وَأَيْضًا**:* *لفظ الوسوسة لَا يسْتَعْمل إلاَّ عِنْد التَّرَدُّد والتزلزل**.* *وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *الهمّ مَا يمر فِي الْفِكر من غير اسْتِقْرَار وَلَا توطن، فَإِن اسْتمرّ وتوطن عَلَيْهِ عزماً يُؤَاخذ بِهِ أَو يُثَاب عَلَيْهِ**.* *وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *الَّذِي ذهب إِلَيْهِ هُوَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ عَامَّة السّلف وَأهل الْعلم وَالْفُقَهَاء والمحدثين والمتكلمين، وَلَا يلْتَفت إِلَى من خالفهم فِي ذَلِك**.* *فَزعم أَن مَا يهم بِهِ الْإِنْسَان وَإِن وَطن بِهِ لَا يُؤَاخذ بِهِ متمسكاً فِي ذَلِك بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**وَلَقَد هَمت بِهِ وهم بهَا**} (**يُوسُف: 42**) .* *وَبِقَوْلِهِ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**مَا لم تعْمل أَو تكلم، وَمن لم يعْمل بِمَا عزم عَلَيْهِ وَلَا نطق بِهِ، فَلَا**.* *الْجَواب عَن و**:* *الْآيَة أَن من الهمّ مَا يُؤَاخذ بِهِ الْإِنْسَان، وَهُوَ مَا اسْتَقر واستوطن، وَمِنْه مَا يكون أَحَادِيث لَا تَسْتَقِر، فَلَا يُؤَاخذ بهَا كَمَا شهد بِهِ الحَدِيث،**.......**(13/91)**وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *لَا خلاف بَين الْعلمَاء فِيمَا علمت إِذا قَالَ رجل لعَبْدِهِ: هُوَ حر،**أَو**:* *هُوَ لله، وَنوى الْعتْق أَنه يلْزمه الْعتْق. وكل مَا يفهم بِهِ عَن الْمُتَكَلّم أَنه أَرَادَ بِهِ الْعتْق لزمَه وَنفذ عَلَيْهِ،**وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن هشيم عَن مُغيرَة**:* *أَن رجلا قَالَ لغلامه: أَنْت لله. فَسئلَ الشّعبِيّ وَالْمُسَيب بن رَافع وَحَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَان،**فَقَالُوا**:* *هُوَ حر. وَعَن إِبْرَاهِيم كَذَلِك،**وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم**:* *وَإِن قَالَ: إِنَّك لحر النَّفس، فَهُوَ حر،**وَعَن الْحسن**:* *إِذا قَالَ: مَا أَنْت إلاَّ حر، نِيَّته. وَعَن الشّعبِيّ مثله**.**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *فِيهِ: الْعتْق عِنْد بُلُوغ الأمل والنجاة مِمَّا يخَاف، كَمَا فعل أَبُو هُرَيْرَة حِين أَنْجَاهُ الله من دَار الْكفْر وَمن ضلاله فِي اللَّيْل عَن الطَّرِيق، وَكَانَ إِسْلَام أبي هُرَيْرَة فِي سنة سِتّ من الْهِجْرَة**.**.........**(13/98)**والْحَدِيث أخرجه الْحَاكِم فِي** (**الْمُسْتَدْرك**)* *من طَرِيق أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل عَن حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة عَن عَاصِم الْأَحول وَقَتَادَة عَن الْحسن عَن سَمُرَة مَرْفُوعا، وَسكت عَنهُ،**ثمَّ أخرجه عَن ضَمرَة بن ربيعَة عَن سُفْيَان عَن عبد الله بن دِينَار عَن ابْن عمر مَرْفُوعا**: (**من ملك ذَا رحم فَهُوَ حر**) .* *وَقَالَ**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح على شَرط الشَّيْخَيْنِ،**والمحفوط**:* *عَن سَمُرَة بن جُنْدُب، وَصَححهُ أَيْضا ابْن حزم وَابْن الْقطَّان،**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *هَذَا خبر صَحِيح تقوم بِهِ الْحجَّة كل من رُوَاته ثِقَات. انْتهى**لَى تَضْعِيف حَدِيث سَمُرَة هَذَا، واستنكره ابْن الْمَدِينِيّ، وَرجح التِّرْمِذِيّ إرْسَاله،** وَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ: لَا يَصح. وَقَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد: وَتفرد بِهِ حَمَّاد، وَكَانَ يشك فِي وَصله، وَغَيره يرويهِ عَن قَتَادَة عَن الْحسن. قَوْله: وَعَن قَتَادَة عَن عمر قَوْله: مُنْقَطِعًا، أخرج ذَلِك النَّسَائِيّ**.......**(13/98)**وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الَّذِي أسر الْعَبَّاس،**فَقيل**:* *ملك من الْمَلَائِكَة،**وَقيل**:* *أسره أَبُو الْيُسْر كَعْب بن عَمْرو وأخو بني سَلمَة الْأنْصَارِيّ وَكَانَ الْعَبَّاس جسيماً وَأَبُو الْيُسْر مجموعاً،**فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**كَيفَ أسرت الْعَبَّاس؟**)* *فَقَالَ: أعانني عَلَيْهِ رجل مَا رَأَيْته قطّ،**فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**أعانك عَلَيْهِ ملك كريم**)**وقيل**أسره عبيد الله بن أَوْس الْأنْصَارِيّ من بني ظفر وَسمي**:* *بمقرن،**قَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ**:* *وَإِنَّمَا سمي بِهِ لِأَنَّهُ قرن بَين الْعَبَّاس وَنَوْفَل وَعقيل بجبل،**فَلَمَّا رَآهُمْ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**لقد أعانك عَلَيْهِم ملك كريم**)* *، وَقَالَ إِبْنِ إِسْحَاق وَلما أسر الْعَبَّاس بَات رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ساهراً تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَة،**فَقيل لَهُ**:* *مَالك لَا تنام؟**فَقَالَ**: (**يَمْنعنِي أَمر الْعَبَّاس**)* *، وَكَانَ موثقًا بالقيد، فأطلقوه فَنَامَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.**وكانَ عَلِيٌّ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ فِي تِلْكَ الْغَنِيمَةِ الَّتِي أصابَ مِنْ أخِيهِ عَقِيلٍ ومِنْ عَمِّهِ عَبَّاسٍ**........**(13/99)**وَقيل**:* *فَاخِتَة بنت زُهَيْر بن الْحَارِث دخلت الْكَعْبَة فِي نسْوَة من قُرَيْش وَهِي حَامِل، فَأَخذهَا الطلق فَولدت حكيماً بهَا، وَهُوَ من مُسلم الْفَتْح، وعاش مائَة وَعشْرين سنة، سِتُّونَ سنة فِي الْإِسْلَام وَسِتُّونَ سنة فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، وَمَات سنة أَربع وَخمسين فِي أَيَّام مُعَاوِيَة**........**(13/100)**وَاخْتلف فِي عتق الْمُشرك فِي كَفَّارَة الْيَمين، وَالظِّهَار، فعندنا يجوز،**وَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد**:* *لَا يجوز كَمَا فِي قتل الْخَطَأ،**وَعَن أَحْمد كَقَوْلِنَا وَعنهُ**:* *يجوز مُطلقًا، وَلنَا إِطْلَاق النُّصُوص وَآيَة الْقَتْل مُقَيّدَة بِالْإِيمَان، وَالْأَصْل فِي كل نَص أَن يعْمل بِمُقْتَضَاهُ إطلاقاً وتقييداً**.**......**(13/100)**قَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ**:* *رأى النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلكنه لم يحفظ عَنهُ شَيْئا،**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *الحَدِيث مُرْسل، لم يسمع الْمسور من رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم شَيْئا، ومروان لم يره قطّ**.**............**(13/102 )**أما غَزْوَة بني المصطلق،**فَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ**:* *وَهِي غَزْوَة الْمُريْسِيع،**وَقَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *وَذَلِكَ سنة سِتّ**.* *وَقَالَ مُوسَى بن عقبَة**:* *سنة أَربع. انْتهى**.* *وَقَالَ الصغاني**:* *غَزْوَة الْمُريْسِيع من غزوات رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فِي سنة خمس من مهاجره،**قَالُوا**:* *إِن بني المصطلق من خُزَاعَة يُرِيدُونَ محاربة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَكَانُوا ينزلون على بئرٍ لَهُم يُقَال لَهَا**:* *الْمُريْسِيع، بَينهَا وَبَين الْفَرْع مسيرَة يَوْم،**وَقَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ**:* *كَانَت غَزْوَة بني المصطلق لليلتين من شعْبَان سنة خمس فِي سَبْعمِائة من أَصْحَابه،**وَقَالَ ابْن هِشَام**:* *اسْتعْمل على الْمَدِينَة أَبَا ذَر الْغِفَارِيّ،**وَيُقَال**:* *نميلَة بن عبد الله اللَّيْثِيّ، وَذكر ابْن سعد ندب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم النَّاس إِلَيْهِم، فَأَسْرعُوا الْخُرُوج وقادوا الْخَيل، وَهِي ثَلَاثُونَ فرسا فِي الْمُهَاجِرين مِنْهَا عشرَة، وَفِي الْأَنْصَار عشرُون، واستخلف على الْمَدِينَة زيد بن حَارِثَة وَكَانَ مَعَه فرسَان لزار والظرب،**وَيُقَال**:* *كَانَ أَبُو بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، حَامِل راية الْمُهَاجِرين، وَسعد بن عبَادَة حَامِل راية الْأَنْصَار، فَقتلُوا مِنْهُم عشرَة وأسروا سَائِرهمْ،**وَقَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *وَأُصِيب بني المصطلق نَاس، وَقتل عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، مِنْهُم رجلَيْنِ مَالِكًا وَابْنه،**وَكَانَ شعار الْمُسلمين يَوْمئِذٍ**:* *يَا مَنْصُور أمت أمت**.**.......**(13/108)**وَرُوِيَ أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**:* *أوصيكم بالضعيفين: الْمَرْأَة والمملوك،**........**(13/109)**قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *لفظ**: (**وَالَّذِي نَفسِي بِيَدِهِ**. .)* *إِلَى آخِره هُوَ من قَول أبي هُرَيْرَة، وَكَذَا قَالَه الدَّاودِيّ وَغَيره،**وَقَالُوا**:* *يدل على أَنه مدرج يَعْنِي: الحَدِيث لِأَنَّهُ قَالَ فِيهِ**: (**وبرُّ أُمِّي**)* *، وَلم يكن للنَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، حِينَئِذٍ أم يبرها، وجنح الْكرْمَانِي إِلَى أَنه من كَلَام الرَّسُول، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *فَإِن قلت: مَاتَ أم الرَّسُول، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَهُوَ طِفْل، فَمَا معمى بره أمه؟**قلت**:* *لتعليم الْأمة، أَو على سَبِيل فرض الْحَيَاة، أَو المُرَاد بِهِ أمه الَّتِي أَرْضَعَتْه، وَهِي حليمة السعدية. انْتهى**قلت**: لَو اطلع الْكرْمَانِي على مَا اطلع عَلَيْهِ من يَدعِي الإدراج لما تكلّف هَذَا التَّأْوِيل المتعسف، وَقد صرح بالإدراج الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ من طَرِيق آخر عَن عبد الله بن الْمُبَارك بِلَفْظ: وَالَّذِي نفس أبي هُرَيْرَة بِيَدِهِ ... إِلَى آخِره، وَكَذَلِكَ أخرجه الْحُسَيْن بن الْحسن الْمروزِي فِي كتاب (الْبر والصلة) عَن ابْن الْمُبَارك، وَصرح مُسلم أَيْضا بذلك، فَقَالَ: حَدثنِي أَبُو الطَّاهِر وحرملة بن يحيى، قَالَا: أخبرنَا ابْن وهب، قَالَ: أخبرنَا يُونُس عَن ابْن شهَاب، سَمِعت سعيد بن الْمسيب يَقُول: قَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (للْعَبد الْمَمْلُوك الصَّالح أَجْرَانِ، وَالَّذِي نفس أبي هُرَيْرَة بِيَدِهِ، لَوْلَا الْجِهَاد فِي سَبِيل الله، وَالْحج وبر أُمِّي لأحببت أَن أَمُوت وَأَنا مَمْلُوك) . قَالَ: وبلغنا أَن أَبَا هُرَيْرَة لم يكن يحجّ حَتَّى مَاتَت أمه لصحبتها،* *........**(13/110)**وَاسم أم أبي هُرَيْرَة**:* *أُمَيْمَة، بِالتَّصْغِيرِ،**وَقيل**:* *مَيْمُونَة، وَهِي صحابية ثَبت ذكر إسْلَامهَا فِي** (**صَحِيح مُسلم**)* *وَبَين أَبُو مُوسَى اسْمهَا فِي ذيل** (**الْمعرفَة**)* *......**(3/110)**قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *وَلِهَذَا الْمَعْنى امتحن الله، عز وَجل، أنبياءه، عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام، ابتلى يُوسُف، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، بِالرّقِّ**ودانيال حِين سباه بخْتنصر، وَكَذَا مَا رُوِيَ عَن خضر، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، حِين سُئِلَ لوجه الله فَلم يكن عِنْده مَا يُعْطِيهِ، فَقَالَ لَا أملك إلاَّ نَفسِي، فبعني واستنفق ثمني، وَنَحْو ذَلِك**.**.........**(13/111)**وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ**:* *إِن قَالَ عَبدِي أَو أمتِي وَلم يرد التكبر فأرجو أَن لَا إِثْم عَلَيْهِ**.**وَقَالَ النبيُّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قومُوا إِلَى سَيِّدِكُمْ** {**واذْكُرْنِي عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ**} (**يُوسُف: 24**) .* *أيْ سَيَّدِكَ ومَنْ سَيِّدِكُمْ**ذكر هَذَا كُله دَلِيلا لجَوَاز أَن يَقُول**:* *عَبدِي وَأمتِي،**وَأَن النَّهْي الَّذِي ورد فِي الحَدِيث عَن قَول الرجل**:* *عَبدِي وَأمتِي**.* *وَعَن قَوْله**:* *إسق ربَّكَ، وَنَحْوه للتنزيه لَا للتَّحْرِيم**.* *قَوْله**: {**وَالصَّالِحِينَ من بادكم وَإِمَائِكُمْ**}* *هُوَ فِي سُورَة النُّور،**وأوله**: {**وَانْكِحُوا الْأَيَامَى مِنْكُم وَالصَّالِحِينَ من عبادكُمْ وَإِمَائِكُمْ إِن يَكُونُوا فُقَرَاء يُغْنِهِم الله من فَضله وَالله وَاسع عليم**} (**النُّور: 23**) .* *وَلما أَمر الله تَعَالَى قبل هَذِه الْآيَة بغض الْأَبْصَار وَحفظ الْفروج،**بقوله**: {**قل للْمُؤْمِنين يغضوا من أَبْصَارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم**} (**.......**(13/111)**يُوسُف وزليخا فنفر يُوسُف عَنْهَا فأسرع يُرِيد الْبَاب ليخرج، وأسرعت زليخا وَرَاءه لتمنعه من الْخُرُوج، وقدت قَمِيصه من دُبُرٍ لِأَنَّهَا جبذته من خَلفه فشقت قَمِيصه،**وألفيا سَيِّدهَا أَي**:* *صادفا ولَقِيا بَعْلهَا، وَهُوَ قطفير،**وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ**:* *سَيِّدهَا،**وَلم يقل**:* *سيدهما، لِأَن ملك يُوسُف لم يَصح، فَلم يكن سيداً لَهُ على الْحَقِيقَة**.**........**(13/115)**عبد الله بن زِيَاد بن سُلَيْمَان بن سمْعَان الْمدنِي، وَكَذَا قَالَ أَبُو نصر الكلاباذي وَغَيره، وروى عَن أبي ذَر الْهَرَوِيّ فِي رِوَايَته عَن الْمُسْتَمْلِي، كَذَلِك، وَقد أخرجه الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي** (**غرائب مَالك**)* *من طَرِيق عبد الرَّحْمَن بن خرَاش، بِكَسْر الْخَاء الْمُعْجَمَة،**عَن البُخَارِيّ قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا أَبُو ثَابت مُحَمَّد بن عبيد الله الْمدنِي، فَذكر الحَدِيث، لَكِن قَالَ بدل قَوْله ابْن فلَان ابْن سمْعَان، فَكَأَنَّهُ لم يُصَرح باسمه فِي الصَّحِيح، بل كنى بِهِ لأجل ضعفه**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *وَيُقَال: إِن مَالِكًا كذبه، وَهُوَ أحد المتروكين**.* *قلت**:* *كذبه أَحْمد وَغَيره أَيْضا وَمَاله فِي البُخَارِيّ شيىء إلاَّ هَذَا الْموضع**.**
......**(1**3/116)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *قَالَ الْعلمَاء، إِنَّمَا نهى عَن ضرب الْوَجْه لِأَنَّهُ لطيف**يجمع المحاسن، وَأكْثر مَا يَقع الْإِدْرَاك بأعضائه فيخشى من ضربه أَن يبطل أَو يتشوه كلهَا أَو بَعْضهَا، والشين فِيهِ فَاحش لبروزه وظهوره، بل لَا يسلم إِذا ضرب غَالِبا من شين. انْتهى. وَهَذَا تَعْلِيل حسن، وَلَكِن روى مُسلم، وَفِي رِوَايَته تَعْلِيل آخر، فَإِنَّهُ روى الحَدِيث من طَرِيق أبي أَيُّوب المراعي عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة،**وَزَاد**:* *فَإِن الله خلق آدم على صورته. وَاخْتلف فِي مرجع هَذَا الضَّمِير،**فَعِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرين**:* *يرجع إِلَى الْمَضْرُوب، وَهَذَا حسن،**وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *أعَاد بَعضهم الضَّمِير على الله، متمسكاً بِمَا ورد من ذَلِك فِي بعض طرقه أَن الله تَعَالَى خلق آدم على صُورَة الرَّحْمَن،**وَأنكر الْمَازرِيّ وَغَيره صِحَة هَذِه الزِّيَادَة ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وعَلى تَقْدِير صِحَّتهَا يحمل على مَا يَلِيق بالباري سُبْحَانَهُ، عز وَجل**.* *قيل**:* *كَيفَ يُنكر هَذِه الزِّيَادَة وَقد أخرجهَا ابْن أبي عَاصِم فِي السّنة، وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ من حَدِيث ابْن عمر بِإِسْنَاد رِجَاله ثِقَات، وأخرجها أَيْضا ابْن أبي عَاصِم من طَرِيق أبي يُوسُف عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة بِلَفْظ يرد التَّأْوِيل الأول؟**قَالَ**:* *من قَاتل فليجتنب الْوَجْه فَإِن صُورَة وَجه الْإِنْسَان على صُورَة وَجه الرَّحْمَن، فَإِذا كَانَ الْأَمر كَذَلِك تعين إجراؤه على مَا تقرر بَين أهل السّنة من إمراره، كَمَا جَاءَ من غير اعْتِقَاد تَشْبِيه أَو يؤول على مَا يَلِيق بالرحمن سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *مَا حكم هَذَا النَّهْي؟**قلت**:* *ظَاهره التَّحْرِيم، وَالدَّلِيل عَلَيْهِ مَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم من حَدِيث سُوَيْد بن مقرن أَنه رأى رجلا لطم غُلَامه،**فَقَالَ**:* *أما علمت أَن الصُّورَة مُحرمَة؟**.......**(13/117)**قَالَ الرَّوْيَانِيّ**:* *الْكِتَابَة إسلامية وَلم تكن تعرف فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَنَّهَا كَانَت متعارفة قبل الْإِسْلَام فأقرها النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَقَالَ ابْن خُزَيْمَة فِي كَلَامه على حَدِيث بَرِيرَة**:* *قيل: إِن بَرِيرَة أول مُكَاتبَة فِي الْإِسْلَام، وَقد كَانُوا يتكاتبون فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة بِالْمَدِينَةِ. وَفِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *وَاخْتلف فِي أول من كُوتِبَ فِي الْإِسْلَام فَقيل: سلمَان الْفَارِسِي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، كَاتب أَهله على مائَة ودية نجمها لَهُم، فَقَالَ،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *إِذا غرستها فاذنِّي**.* *قَالَ**:* *فَلَمَّا غرستها آذنته فَدَعَا فِيهَا بِالْبركَةِ، فَلم تفت مِنْهَا ودية وَاحِدَة**.* *وَقيل**:* *أول من كُوتِبَ أَبُو المؤمل،**فَقَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**أعينوه**)* *، فَقضى كِتَابَته وفضلت عِنْده، فاستفتى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**فَقَالَ**:* *عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام**: (**انفقها فِي سَبِيل الله**) .* *وَأول من كُوتِبَ من النِّسَاء**:* *بَرِيرَة، وَأول من كُوتِبَ بعد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَبُو أُميَّة، مولى عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، ثمَّ سِيرِين مولى أنس**.**.......**(13/117)**وَمِنْه قَول الشَّافِعِي**:* *أقل التَّأْجِيل نجمان،**أَي**:* *شَهْرَان، ثمَّ سمي بِهِ مَا يُؤدى بِهِ من الْوَظِيفَة،**يُقَال**:* *دين منجم، جعل نجوماً،**وَقَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ**:* *النَّجْم فِي الأَصْل الْوَقْت، وَكَانَت الْعَرَب يبنون أُمُورهم على طُلُوع النَّجْم لأَنهم لَا يعْرفُونَ الْحساب،**فَيَقُول أحدهم**:* *إِذا طلع نجم الثريا أدّيت حَقك، فسميت الْأَوْقَات نجوماً، ثمَّ سمى الْمُؤَدى فِي الْوَقْت نجماً،**وَقيل**:* *أصل هَذَا من نُجُوم الأنواء، لأَنهم كَانُوا لَا يعْرفُونَ الْحساب،*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الاربعاء 
الموافق : 25/نوفمبر /2020 ميلادي 
الموافق : 9/ربيع الثاني / 1442 هجري 

*(13/120)**حديث " من اشترط شرطا ليس في كتاب الله ..**كلم الْعلمَاء فِيهِ كثيرا جدا لِأَنَّهُ رُوِيَ بِوُجُوه مُخْتَلفَة وطرق مُتَغَايِرَة، حَتَّى أَن مُحَمَّد بن جرير صنف فِي فَوَائده مجلداً، وَقد ذكرنَا أَكْثَرهَا فِيمَا مضى فِي كتاب الصَّلَاة وَالزَّكَاة وَغَيرهَا، وَمن أعظم فَوَائده مَا احْتج بِهِ قوم على فَسَاد البيع بِالشّرطِ، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ، وَذهب قوم إِلَى أَن البيع صَحِيح وَالشّرط بَاطِل**...............**(13/120)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**: قَالَ الْعلمَاء: الشَّرْط فِي البيع أَقسَام: أَحدهَا: يَقْتَضِيهِ إِطْلَاق العقد، كَشَرط تَسْلِيمه. الثَّانِي: شَرط فِيهِ مصلحَة كَالرَّهْنِ وهما جائزان اتِّفَاقًا. الثَّالِث**شْتِرَاط الْعتْق فِي العَبْد، وَهُوَ جَائِز عِنْد الْجُمْهُور لحَدِيث عَائِشَة فِي قصَّة بَرِيرَة**. الرَّابِع: مَا يزِيد على مُقْتَضى العقد وَلَا مصلحَة فِيهِ للْمُشْتَرِي كاستثناء منفعَته فَهُوَ بَاطِل.**.......**(13/127)**لحض على التهادي وَلَو باليسير لما فِيهِ من استجلاب الْمَوَدَّة وإذهاب الشحناء وَلما فِيهِ من التعاون على أَمر الْمَعيشَة والهدية إِذا كَانَت يسيرَة فَهِيَ أدل على الْمَوَدَّة وَأسْقط للمؤنة وأسهل على الْمهْدي لإطراح التَّكْلِيف وَالْكثير قد لَا يَتَيَسَّر كل وَقت والمواصلة باليسير تكون كالكثير**.............**(13/128)**وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد**: الأكارع قَوَائِم الشَّاة، وأكارع الأَرْض أطرافها القاصية، شبه بأكارع الشَّاة أَي: قَوَائِمهَا، وَقَالَ بَعضهم: قيل: الكراع اسْم مَكَان. قلت: الَّذِي قَالَه هُوَ الْغَزالِيّ، ذكره فِي (الْإِحْيَاء) بِلَفْظ: كرَاع الغميم، وَترد ذَلِك رِوَايَة التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث أنس مَرْفُوعا: لَو أهدي إِلَيّ كرَاع لقبلته، ثمَّ صَححهُ وَادّعى صَاحب (التنقيب على التَّهْذِيب) أَن سَبَب هَذَا الحَدِيث أَن أم حَكِيم الْخُزَاعِيَّة قَالَت: يَا رَسُول الله! أتكره الْهَدِيَّة؟ فَقَالَ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: مَا أقبح رد الْهَدِيَّة، لَو دعيت إِلَى كرَاع لَأَجَبْت، وَلَو أهدي إِلَيّ ذِرَاع لقبلت. قلت: الحَدِيث رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ رَحمَه الله. وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: أَشَارَ النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بِالْكُرَاعِ والفرسن إِلَى الحض على قبُول الْهَدِيَّة، وَلَو قلَّت لِئَلَّا يمْتَنع الْبَاعِث من المهاداة، لاحتقار المهدى إِلَيْهِ. انْتهى. والذراع أفضل من الكراع، وَكَانَ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يحب أكله، وَلِهَذَا سمَّ فِيهِ، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ يُحِبهُ لِأَنَّهُ مبادي الشَّاة وَأبْعد من الْأَذَى.**........**(13/130)**(الْمُحكم) . ثمَّ قَالَ: والأرنب الْأُنْثَى والخزر الذّكر. وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي فِي بَاب الزَّاي: الخزز ذكر الأرانب، وَالْجمع: خزان، مثل صرد وصردان.**وَفِيه**: إِبَاحَة أكل الأرنب، وَهُوَ قَول الْأَئِمَّة الْأَرْبَعَة وكافة الْعلمَاء إلاَّ مَا حُكيَ عَن عبد الله بن عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي ليلى وَعِكْرِمَة مولى ابْن عَبَّاس: أَنهم كَرهُوا**أكلها**وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *وَقد كره بعض أهل الْعلم أكل الأرنب،**وَقَالُوا**:* *إِنَّهَا تدمى. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *رِوَايَة عَن أَصْحَابنَا كَرَاهَة إكله، وَالأَصَح قَول الْعَامَّة. وَورد فِي إِبَاحَته أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة**.* *مِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث جَابر بن عبد الله،**رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**: (**أَن غُلَاما من قومه صَار أرنباً فذبحها بمروة، فعلقها، فَسَأَلَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَن أكلهَا، فَأمره بأكلها**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث عمار بن يَاسر، رَوَاهُ أَبُو يعلى فِي (مُسْنده**)* *وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ فِي** (**الْكَبِير**)* *من رِوَايَة ابْن الحوتكية: أَن رجلا سَأَلَ عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، عَن الأرنب؟ فَأرْسل إِلَى عمار،**فَقَالَ**: (**كُنَّا مَعَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ونزلنا فِي مَوضِع كَذَا وَكَذَا، فأهدى لَهُ رجل من الْأَعْرَاب أرنباً فأكلناها،**فَقَالَ الْأَعرَابِي**:* *إِنِّي رَأَيْت دَمًا**.* *فَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *لَا بَأْس**) .**........**(13/133)**وروى الطَّحَاوِيّ فِي** (شرح الْآثَار) مُسْندًا إِلَى عبد الرَّحْمَن بن حَسَنَة، قَالَ: نزلنَا أَرضًا كَثِيرَة الضباب فأصابتنا مجاعَة، فطبخنا مِنْهَا وَإِن الْقُدُور لتغلي بهَا إِذْ جَاءَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَقَالَ: مَا هَذَا؟ فَقُلْنَا: ضباب أصبناها. وَقَالَ: إِن أمة من بني إِسْرَائِيل مسخت دَوَاب فِي الأَرْض إِنِّي أخْشَى أَن تكون هَذِه، فأكفؤها. وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا: الْأَحَادِيث الَّتِي وَردت بِإِبَاحَة أكل الضَّب مَنْسُوخَة بأحاديثنا، وَوجه هَذَا النّسخ بِدلَالَة التَّارِيخ، وَهُوَ أَن يكون أحد النصين مُوجبا للحظر وَالْآخر مُوجبا للْإِبَاحَة مثل مَا نَحن فِيهِ، والتعارض ثَابت من حَيْثُ الظَّاهِر، ثمَّ يَنْتَفِي ذَلِك بالمصير إِلَى دلَالَة التَّارِيخ، وَهُوَ أَن النَّص الْمُوجب للحظر يكون مُتَأَخِّرًا عَن الْمُوجب للْإِبَاحَة فَكَانَ الْأَخْذ بِهِ أولى، وَلَا يُمكن جعل الْمُوجب للْإِبَاحَة مُتَأَخِّرًا، لِأَنَّهُ يلْزم مِنْهُ إِثْبَات النّسخ مرَّتَيْنِ، فَافْهَم**.........**(13/140)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**: فِيهِ: أَن للسُّلْطَان أَن يرفع أَمْلَاك قوم إِذا كَانَ فِي ذَلِك مصلحَة واستئلاف، ورد بِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِي الحَدِيث مَا ذكره، بل فِيهِ أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فعل ذَلِك بعد تطييب نفوس الْغَانِمين.**.......**(13/142)**اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيمَن وهب هبة ثمَّ طلب ثَوَابهَا،** وَقَالَ: إِنَّمَا أردْت الثَّوَاب، فَقَالَ مَالك: ينظر فِيهِ، فَإِن كَانَ مثله من يطْلب الثَّوَاب من الْمَوْهُوب لَهُ فَلهُ ذَلِك، مثل هبة الْفَقِير للغني والغلام لصَاحبه، وَالرجل لامْرَأَته وَمن فَوْقه، وَهُوَ أحد قولي الشَّافِعِي، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة: لَا يكون لَهُ إِذا لم يشرطه، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي الثَّانِي، وَاحْتج مَالك بِحَدِيث الْبَاب، والاقتداء بِهِ وَاجِب، قَالَ الله تَعَالَى: {لقد كَانَ لكم فِي رَسُول الله أُسْوَة حَسَنَة} (الْأَحْزَاب: 12) . وروى أَحْمد فِي (مُسْنده) وَابْن حبَان فِي (صَحِيحه) من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس: أَن أَعْرَابِيًا وهب للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فأثابه عَلَيْهَا. وَقَالَ: رضيت؟ فَقَالَ: لَا، فزاده، قَالَ: رضيت؟ قَالَ: لَا، فزاده. قَالَ: رضيت؟ قَالَ: نعم. قَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: إِنِّي لَا أتهب هبة إلاَّ من قريشي أَو أَنْصَارِي أَو ثقفي، وَعَن أبي هُرَيْرَة نَحوه، رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ، وَقَالَ: حسن. وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم: صَحِيح على شَرط مُسلم وَهُوَ دَال على الثَّوَاب فِيهَا، وَإِن لم يشرط، لِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أثابه وزاده فِيهِ حَتَّى بلغ رِضَاهُ، وَاحْتج بِهِ من أوجبه، قَالَ: وَلَو لم يكن وَاجِبا لم يثبه وَلم يزده، وَلَو أثاب تَطَوّعا لم تلْزمهُ الزِّيَادَة، وَكَانَ يُنكر على الْأَعرَابِي طلبَهَا. قلت: طمع فِي مَكَارِم أخلافه وعادته فِي الإثابة. وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين: إِذا شَرط الثَّوَاب أجَازه الْجَمَاعَة إلاَّ عبد الْملك، وَله عِنْد الْجَمَاعَة أَن يردهَا مَا لم يتَغَيَّر إلاَّ عِنْد مَالك، فألزمه الثَّوَاب بِنَفس الْقبُول، وَعبارَة ابْن الْحَاجِب: وَإِذا صرح بالثواب فَإِن عيَّنه فَبيع، وَإِن لم يُعينهُ فصححه ابْن الْقَاسِم وَمنعه بَعضهم للْجَهْل بِالثّمن، قَالَ: وَلَا يلْزم الْمَوْهُوب لَهُ إلاَّ قيمتهَا قَائِمَة أَو فَائِتَة، وَقَالَ مطرف: للْوَاهِب أَن يَأْبَى إِن كَانَت قَائِمَة.**..........**(13/142)**وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء من التَّابِعين وَغَيرهم فِيهِ،** فَقَالَ طَاوُوس وَعَطَاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَمُجاهد وَعُرْوَة وَابْن جريج وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالشعْبِيّ وَابْن شبْرمَة وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَسَائِر الظَّاهِرِيَّة: أَن الرجل إِذا نحل بعض بنيه دون بعض فَهُوَ بَاطِل. وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر: اخْتلف فِي ذَلِك عَن أَحْمد، وَأَصَح شَيْء عَنهُ فِي ذَلِك مَا ذكره الخرفي فِي (مُخْتَصره) عَنهُ، قَالَ: وَإِذا فضل بعض وَلَده فِي الْعَطِيَّة أَمر برده، فَإِن مَاتَ وَلم يردهُ فقد ثَبت لمن وهب لَهُ، إِذا كَانَ ذَلِك فِي صِحَّته، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِحَدِيث النُّعْمَان ابْن بشير، يَقُول: نَحَلَنِي أبي غُلَاما، فأمرتني أُمِّي أَن أذهب إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لأشهده على ذَلِك، فَقَالَ: أكل ولدك أَعْطيته؟ فَقَالَ: لَا. قَالَ: فاردده، أخرجه الجماهير غير أبي دَاوُد، وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ وَاللَّيْث بن سعد وَالقَاسِم بن عبد الرَّحْمَن وَمُحَمّد بن الْمُنْكَدر وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي رِوَايَة: يجوز أَن ينْحل لبَعض وَلَده دون بعض،* *....**(13/143)**روى الْحَاكِم مَرْفُوعا من حَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده: أَن أطيب مَا أكل الرجل من كَسبه، وَأَن وَلَده من كَسبه، فَكُلُوا من مَال أَوْلَادكُم، وَأخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ أَيْضا من حَدِيث عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، وَقَالَ: حَدِيث حسن، وَعند أبي حنيفَة: يجوز للْأَب الْفَقِير أَن يَبِيع عَرَضَ ابْنه الْغَائِب لأجل النَّفَقَة، لِأَن لَهُ تملك مَال الابْن عِنْد الْحَاجة، وَلَا يَصح بيع عقاره لأجل النَّفَقَة. وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد: لَا يجوز فيهمَا، وَأَجْمعُوا أَن الْأُم لَا تبيع مَال وَلَدهَا الصَّغِير وَالْكَبِير، كَذَا فِي (شرح الطَّحَاوِيّ.........(13/145)اخْتلف الْفُقَهَاء فِي معنى التَّسْوِيَة: هَل هُوَ على الْوُجُوب أَو على النّدب؟ فَأَما مَالك وَاللَّيْث وَالثَّوْري وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه فأجازوا أَن يخص بعض بنيه دون بعض بالنحلة والعطية، على كَرَاهِيَة من بَعضهم، والتسوية أحب إِلَى جَمِيعهم. وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي: ترك التَّفْضِيل فِي عَطِيَّة الْأَبْنَاء فِيهِ حسن الْأَدَب، وَيجوز لَهُ ذَلِك فِي الحكم، وَكره الثَّوْريّ وَابْن الْمُبَارك وَأحمد أَن يفضل بعض وَلَده على بعض فِي العطايا، وَكَانَ إِسْحَاق يَقُول مثل هَذَا، ثمَّ رَجَعَ إِلَى مثل قَول الشَّافِعِي. وَقَالَ الْمُهلب: وَفِي الحَدِيث دلَالَة على أَنه لَا تلْزم المعدلة فِيمَا يَهبهُ غير الْأَب لولد غَيره.,,,,,,,,,(13/144)النذير ابْن سعد بن ثَعْلَبَة بن الْجلاس، بِضَم الْجِيم وَتَخْفِيف اللَّام: الْأنْصَارِيّ الخزرجي، وَأَبوهُ بشير من الْبَدْرِيِّينَ  ، قيل: إِنَّه أول من بَايع أَبَا بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، من الْأَنْصَار بالخلافة، وَقتل يَوْم عين التَّمْر مَعَ خَالِد بن الْوَلِيد، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، سنة ثِنْتَيْ عشرَة بعد انْصِرَافه من الْيَمَامَة.........(13/145)أخرجه سعيد بن مَنْصُور وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ من طَرِيقه عَن ابْن عَبَّاس مَرْفُوعا: (سووا بَين أَوْلَادكُم فِي الْعَطِيَّة، فَلَو كنت مفضلاً أحدا لفضلت النِّسَاء) ........(13/148)الَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (الْعَائِد فِي هِبته كالعائد فِي قيئه) ، زَاد أَبُو دَاوُد: قَالَ قَتَادَة، وَلَا نعلم الْقَيْء إلاَّ حَرَامًا، وَاحْتج بِهَذَا طَاوُوس وَعِكْرِمَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق على أَنه: لَيْسَ للْوَاهِب أَن يرجع فِيمَا وهبه إلاَّ الَّذِي ينحله الْأَب لِابْنِهِ، وَعند مَالك: لَهُ أَن يرجع فِي الْأَجْنَبِيّ الَّذِي قصد مِنْهُ الثَّوَاب وَلم يثبه، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد فِي رِوَايَة. وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه: للْوَاحِد الرُّجُوع فِي هِبته من الْأَجْنَبِيّ مَا دَامَت قَائِمَة وَلم يعوض مِنْهَا، وَهُوَ قَول سعيد بن الْمسيب وَعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَشُرَيْح القَاضِي وَالْأسود بن يزِيد، وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالشعْبِيّ، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن عمر بن الْخطاب وَعلي بن أبي طَالب*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الأحد 
الموافق /29/نوفمبر /2020 ميلادي 

*(13/150)*
*{**وَلَا تُؤْتوا السُّفَهَاء أَمْوَالكُم**} (**النِّسَاء: 5**) .* *ذكر هَذَا فِي معرض الِاسْتِدْلَال**.* *وَقَالَ سعيد بن جُبَير وَمُجاهد وَالْحكم**:* *السُّفَهَاء الَّذين ذكرهم الله، عز وَجل، هُنَا الْيَتَامَى وَالنِّسَاء،**وَعَن الْحسن**:* *الْمَرْأَة وَالصَّبِيّ،**وَفِي لفظ**:* *الصغار وَالنِّسَاء أسفه السُّفَهَاء،**وَفِي لفظ**:* *ابْنك السَّفِيه وامرأتك السفيهة، وَقد ذكر أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**قَالَ**:* *اتَّقوا الله فِي الضعيفين: الْيَتِيم وَالْمَرْأَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن مَسْعُود**:* *النِّسَاء وَالصبيان،**وَقَالَ السّديّ**:* *الْوَلَد وَالْمَرْأَة**.* *وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك**:* *الْوَلَد وَالنِّسَاء أسفه السُّفَهَاء، فَيَكُونُوا عَلَيْكُم أَرْبَابًا**.* *وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *امْرَأَتك وبنتك قَالَ: وأسفه السُّفَهَاء الْولدَان وَالنِّسَاء**.* *قَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *وَقَالَ غير هَؤُلَاءِ: إِنَّهُم الصّبيان خَاصَّة، قَالَه ابْن جُبَير*
*...........*
*(13/151)*
*قَالَ**:* *وَكَأن البُخَارِيّ أَرَادَ بالتبويب وَمَا فِيهِ من الْأَحَادِيث الرَّد على من خَالف ذَلِك** (**روى حبيب الْمعلم عَن عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ،**لما فتح مَكَّة**:* *لَا يجوز عَطِيَّة امْرَأَة فِي مَالهَا إلاَّ بِإِذن زَوجهَا**) .* *أخرجه النَّسَائِيّ**.*
*وَقد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي الْمَرْأَة المالكة لنَفسهَا الرشيدة ذَات الزَّوْج على قَوْلَيْنِ**:* *أَحدهمَا: أَنه لَا فرق بَينهَا وَبَين الْبَالِغ الرشيد فِي التَّصَرُّف، وَهُوَ قَول الثَّوْريّ وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأبي ثَوْر وَأَصْحَاب الرَّأْي**.* *وَالْقَوْل الآخر**:* *لَا يجوز لَهَا أَن تُعْطِي من مَالهَا شَيْئا بِغَيْر إِذن زَوجهَا، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن أنس وطاووس وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ**.* *وَقَالَ اللَّيْث**:* *لَا يجوز عتق الْمُزَوجَة وصدقتها إلاَّ فِي الشَّيْء الْيَسِير الَّذِي لَا بُد مِنْهُ من صلَة الرَّحِم، أَو مَا يتَقرَّب بِهِ إِلَى الله تَعَالَى،**وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *لَا يجوز عطاؤها بِغَيْر إِذن زَوجهَا إلاَّ من ثلث مَالهَا خَاصَّة، قِيَاسا على الْوَصِيَّة*
*..........*
*(13/155)*
*الَ عُمَرُ بنُ عَبْدِ العَزِيزِ كانَتِ الْهَدِيَّةُ فِي زَمَنِ رسولِ الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هَدِيَّةً والْيَوْمَ رِشْوَةٌ*
*هَذَا التَّعْلِيق وَصله ابْن سعيد بِقصَّة فِيهِ، فَروِيَ من طَرِيق فرات بن مُسلم،**قَالَ**:* *اشْتهى عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز التفاح فَلم يجد فِي بَيته شَيْئا يَشْتَرِي بِهِ، فَرَكبْنَا مَعَه، فَتَلقاهُ غلْمَان الدَّيْر بأطباق تفاح، فَتَنَاول وَاحِدَة فشمها، ثمَّ رد الأطباق. فَقلت لَهُ فِي ذَلِك،**فَقَالَ**:* *لَا حَاجَة لي فِيهِ**.* *فَقلت**:* *ألم يكن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَأَبُو بكر وَعمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، يقبلُونَ الْهَدِيَّة؟**فَقَالَ**:* *إِنَّهَا لأولئك هَدِيَّة، وَهِي للعمال بعدهمْ رشوة، والرشوة،**بِضَم الرَّاء وَكسرهَا وَفتحهَا**:* *مَا تُؤْخَذ بِغَيْر عوض، ويذم آخذه**.*
*.......................*
*(13/167)*
*وَفِي الْبَاب عَن عِيَاض بن حمَار أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَغَيرهمَا من طَرِيق قَتَادَة عَن يزِيد بن عبد الله عَن عِيَاض**.* *قَالَ**:* *أهديث للنَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**نَاقَة فَقَالَ**:* *أسلمت؟**قلت**:* *لَا،**قَالَ**:* *إِنِّي نهيت عَن زبد الْمُشْركين**.* *وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث صَحِيح،**وَمعنى قَوْله**:* *إِنِّي نهيت عَن زبد الْمُشْركين،**يَعْنِي**:* *هداياهم**.*
*قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *يشبه أَن يكون هَذَا الحَدِيث مَنْسُوخا لِأَنَّهُ قبل هَدِيَّة غير وَاحِد من الْمُشْركين، أهْدى لَهُ الْمُقَوْقس مَارِيَة وَالْبَغْلَة، وَأهْدى لَهُ أكيدر دومة فَقبل مِنْهُمَا**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِنَّمَا رد هديته ليغيظه بردهَا فيحمله ذَلِك على الْإِسْلَام**.* *وَقيل**:* *ردهَا لِأَن للهدية موضعا من الْقلب، وَلَا يجوز أَن يمِيل بِقَلْبِه*
*إِلَى مُشْرك، فَردهَا قطعا لسَبَب الْميل، وَلَيْسَ ذَلِك مناقضاً لقبُول هَدِيَّة النَّجَاشِيّ والمقوقس وأكيدر لأَنهم أهل كتاب. انْتهى**.*
*
.........*
*(13/170)*
*وَذهب بعض الْعلمَاء إِلَى نبوة ثَلَاث نسْوَة**:* *سارة وَأم مُوسَى وَمَرْيَم، عَلَيْهِنَّ السَّلَام،**وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُور**:* *أَنَّهُنَّ صديقات**.*
*..........*
*(13/173)*
*وَذهب بعض الْعلمَاء إِلَى نبوة ثَلَاث نسْوَة**:* *سارة وَأم مُوسَى وَمَرْيَم، عَلَيْهِنَّ السَّلَام،**وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُور**:* *أَنَّهُنَّ صديقات**.*
*قبل أَن يؤمروا بِقِتَال الْمُشْركين كَافَّة، فَاسْتَشَارَ الْمُسلمُونَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي قراباتهم من الْمُشْركين أَن يبروهم ويصلوهم، فَأنْزل الله تَعَالَى هَذِه الْآيَة،*
*..........*
*(13/175)*
*مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن سعد وَأَبُو دَاوُد الطَّيَالِسِيّ وَالْحَاكِم من حَدِيث عبد الله بن الزبير،**قَالَ**:* *قدمت قتيلة على ابْنَتهَا أَسمَاء بنت أبي بكر فِي الْمَدِينَة وَكَانَ أَبُو بكر طَلقهَا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة بِهَدَايَا زبيب وَسمن وقرظ، فَأَبت أَسمَاء أَن تقبل هديتها أَو تدْخلهَا بَيتهَا،**فَأرْسلت إِلَى عَائِشَة**:* *سَلِي رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**فَقَالَ**:* *لتدخلها ... الحَدِيث،*
*قَالَ الزبير بن بكار أسمها قتلة، بِفَتْح الْقَاف وَسُكُون التَّاء الْمُثَنَّاة من فَوق،**وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ**:* *اسْمهَا أم بكر،**وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *لَعَلَّه كنيتها،**وَالصَّحِيح**:* *قتيلة، بِضَم الْقَاف على صِيغَة التصغير، بنت عبد الْعُزَّى بن أسعد بن جَابر بن نصر بن مَالك بن حسل،**بِكَسْر الْحَاء وَسُكُون السِّين الْمُهْمَلَتَيْ  نِ**:* *ابْن عَامر بن لؤَي، وَذكرهَا المستغفري فِي جملَة الصَّحَابَة. وَقَالَ تَأَخّر إسْلَامهَا،**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو مُوسَى الْمَدِينِيّ**:* *لَيْسَ فِي شَيْء من الحَدِيث ذكر إسْلَامهَا**.**..........

            (13/175 )وروى (عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَيْضا قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: من وهب هبة فَهُوَ أَحَق بهبته، مَا لم يثب مِنْهَا) . رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ،فَإِن قَالَ المساعد لَهُ: هَذَانِ الحديثان لَا يقاومان حَدِيثه الَّذِي رَوَاهُ فِي هَذَا الْبَاب. قلت: وَلَئِن سلمنَا ذَلِك، فَمَا يَقُول فِي حَدِيث ابْن عمر، أخرجه الْحَاكِم فِي (الْمُسْتَدْرك) عَنهُ أَن النَّبِي،صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: من وهب هبة فَهُوَ أَحَق بهَا مَا لم يثب مِنْهَا،وَقَالَ: حَدِيث صَحِيح على شَرط الشَّيْخَيْنِ وَلم يخرجَاهُ، وَرَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ أَيْضا فِي سنَنه،فَإِن قَالَ: مساهلة الْحَاكِم فِي التَّصْحِيح مَشْهُورَة،يُقَال: لَهُ حَدِيث ابْن عمر صَحِيح مَرْفُوعا، وَرُوَاته ثِقَات، كَذَا قَالَ عبد الْحق فِي الْأَحْكَام، وَصَححهُ ابْن حزم أَيْضا، فَفِيهِ الْكِفَايَة لمن يَهْتَدِي إِلَى مدارك الْأَشْيَاء ومسالك الدَّلَائِل...........(13/177)في البخاري :حدَّثنا مالِكٌ عنْ زيْدِ بنِ أسْلَمَ عنْ أبِيهِ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ عُمَرَ ابنَ الخطَّابِ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عنهُ يَقولُ حَمَلْتُ عَلَى فرَسٍ فِي سَبِيلِ الله فأضاعَهُ الَّذِي كانَ عِنْدَهُ فأرَدْتُ أنْ أشْتَرِيَهُ مِنْهُ وظَنَنْتُ أنَّهُ بائِعُهُ بِرُخْصٍ فَسألْتُ عنْ ذَلِكَ النبيَّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَالَ لَا تَشْتَرِهِ وإنْ أعْطَاكَهُ بِدِرْهَمٍ واحِدٍ فإنَّ العَائِدَ فِي صَدَقَتِهِ كالْكَلْبِ يَعودُ فِي قَيْئِهِ..يرى البخاري وصنيعه ا يفرق بَين الْهِبَة وَالصَّدَََقَة، وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، فَإِن الْهِبَة يجوز الرُّجُوع فِيهَا على مَا فِيهِ من الْخلاف وَالتَّفْصِيل، بِخِلَاف الصَّدَقَة فَإِنَّهُ لَا يجوز الرُّجُوع فِيهَا مُطلقًاوَهَذَا الْفرس هُوَ الَّذِي أهداه تَمِيم الدَّارِيّ لرَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،يُقَال لَهُ: الْورْد، فَأعْطَاهُ عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَحمل عَلَيْهِ عمر فِي سَبِيل الله فَوَجَدَهُ يُبَاع،.........(13/178)(أَن بني صُهَيْب) ،بِضَم الصَّاد: ابْن سِنَان بن خَالِد الْموصِلِي ثمَّ الرُّومِي ثمَّ الْمَكِّيّ ثمَّ الْمدنِي، كَانَ من السَّابِقين الْأَوَّلين والمعذبين فِي الله، أَبُو يحيى،وَقيل: أَبُو غَسَّان، سبته الرّوم من نِينَوَى وَأمه سلمى من بني مَازِن بن عَمْرو بن تَمِيم، كَانَ أَبوهُ أَو عَمه عَاملا لكسرى على الأبلة، وَكَانَت مَنَازِلهمْ بِأَرْض الْموصل، فأغارت الرّوم على تِلْكَ النَّاحِيَة فسبت صهيباً وَهُوَ غُلَام صَغِير، فَنَشَأَ بالروم فَصَارَ ألكن، فابتاعه كلب مِنْهُم، فقدموا بِهِ مَكَّة فَاشْتَرَاهُ عبد الله بن جدعَان بن عَمْرو بن كَعْب بن سعد بن تَمِيم بن مرّة، فَأعْتقهُ فَأَقَامَ مَعَه بِمَكَّة إِلَى أَن هلك ابْن جدعَان، ثمَّ هَاجر إِلَى الْمَدِينَة فِي النّصْف من ربيع الأول، وَأدْركَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بقباء قبل أَن يدْخل الْمَدِينَة، وَشهد بَدْرًا، وَمَات بِالْمَدِينَةِ فِي شَوَّال سنة ثَمَان وَثَلَاثِينَ وَهُوَ ابْن سبعين سنة، وَصلى عَلَيْهِ سعد بن أبي وَقاص، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ. وَأما بَنو صُهَيْب فهم: حَمْزَة وَسعد وَصَالح وَصَيْفِي وَعباد وَعُثْمَان وحبِيب وَمُحَمّد، وَكلهمْ رووا عَنهُ........(13/180)الْقَاعِدَة المستمرة تَنْفِي الحكم بِشَاهِد وَاحِد. فَلَا بُد من شَاهِدين أَو من شَاهد وَيَمِين عِنْد من يرَاهُ بذلك. فَإِن قلت: قد اسْتدلَّ بَعضهم بقول بعض السّلف، كشريح القَاضِي،أَنه قَالَ: الشَّاهِد الْوَاحِد إِذا انضمت إِلَيْهِ قرينَة تدل على صدقه أَلا ترى أَن أَبَا دَاوُد ترْجم فِي (سنَنه) بَاب إِذا علم الْحَاكِم صدق الشَّاهِد الْوَاحِد يجوز لَهُ أَن يحكم! وسَاق قصَّة خُزَيْمَة بن ثَابت،وَسبب تَسْمِيَته: ذَا الشَّهَادَتَيْن  ِ؟قلت: الْجُمْهُور على أَن ذَلِك لَا يَصح، وَأَن قصَّة خُزَيْمَة مَخْصُوصَة بِهِ،وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين: قَضَاء مَرْوَان بِشَهَادَة ابْن عمر يحْتَمل وَجْهَيْن: أَحدهمَا: أَنه يجوز لَهُ أَن يُعْطي من مَال الله من يسْتَحق الْعَطاء،فَينفذ مَا قيل لَهُ: إِن سيدنَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أعطَاهُ، فَإِن لم يكن كَذَلِك كَانَ قد أَمْضَاهُ، وَإِن كَانَ غير ذَلِك كَانَ هُوَ الْمُعْطِي عَطاء صَحِيحا. وَقد يكون هَذَا خَاصّا فِي الْفَيْء، لِأَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أعْطى أَبَا قَتَادَة بِدَعْوَاهُ وَشَهَادَة من كَانَ السَّلب عِنْده. الْوَجْه الثَّانِي: أَنه رُبمَا حكم الإِمَام بِشَهَادَة المبرز فِي الْعَدَالَة وجده،وَقد قَالَ بعض فُقَهَاء الْكُوفَة: حكم شُرَيْح بشهادتي وحدي فِي شَيْء. قَالَ: وَأَخْطَأ شُرَيْح،قَالَ: وَالْوَجْه الأول الصَّحِيح..........(13/180)ن النَّسَائِيّ روى بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَن ابْن عَبَّاس مَوْقُوفا: الْعُمْرَى والرقبى سَوَاء؟قلت: هَذَا الْجَواب غير مقنع، لأَنا لَا نسلم الِاتِّحَاد بَينهمَا فِي الْمَعْنى فالعمرى من الْعُمر والرقبى من المراقبة. وَبَينهمَا فرق فِي التَّعْرِيف، على مَا يَجِيء بَيَانه،وَمعنى قَول ابْن عَبَّاس: هما سَوَاء يَعْنِي: فِي الحكم، وَهُوَ الْجَوَاز، لَا أَنَّهُمَا سَوَاء فِي الْمَعْنى.أعْمَرْتُهُ الدَّارَ فَهْيَ عُمْراى جَعَلْتُها لَهُأَشَارَ بِهَذَا إِلَى تَفْسِير الْعُمْرَى،وَهُوَ أَن يَقُول الرجل لغيره: أعمرته دَاري،أَي: جَعلتهَا لَهُ مُدَّة عمري. وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد: الْعُمْرَى أَن يَقُول الرجل للرجل: دَاري لَك عمرك،أَو يَقُول: دَاري هَذِه لَك عمري،قَالَ شَيخنَا،رَحمَه الله: الْعُمْرَى على ثَلَاثَة أَقسَام:أَحدهَا: أَن يَقُول: أعمرتك هَذِه الدَّار، فَإِذا مت فَهِيَ لعقبك أَو وَرثتك، فَهَذِهِ صَحِيحَة عِنْد عَامَّة الْعلمَاء. وَذكر النَّوَوِيّ أَنه لَا خلاف فِي صِحَّتهَا،وَإِنَّمَا الْخلاف: هَل يملك الرَّقَبَة أَو الْمَنْفَعَة فَقَط؟ وسنذكره إِن شَاءَ الله تَعَالَى.الْقسم الثَّانِي: أَن لَا يذكر ورثته وَلَا عقبه،بل يَقُول: أعمرتك هَذِه الدَّار،أَو: جَعلتهَا لَك، أَو نَحْو هَذَا، وَيُطلق ... فَفِيهَا أَرْبَعَة أَقْوَال. أَصَحهَا: الصِّحَّة كالمسألة الأولى، وَيكون لَهُ ولورثته من بعده، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي فِي الْجَدِيد، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأحمد وسُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ وَأَبُو عبيد وَآخَرُونَ. القَوْل الثَّانِي: أَنَّهَا لَا تصح لِأَنَّهُ تمْلِيك مُؤَقّت، فَأشبه مَا لَو وهبه أَو بَاعه إِلَى وَقت معِين، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي فِي الْقَدِيم. الثَّالِث: أَنَّهَا تصح وَيكون للمعمَر فِي حَيَاته فَقَط،........(13/182)وَزعم نفطويه: أَن الْبَحْر من أَسمَاء الْخَيل وَهُوَ الْكثير الجري الَّذِي لَا يفنى جريه، كَمَا لَا يفنى مَاء الْبَحْر، وَيُؤَيِّدهُ مَا فِي رِوَايَة سعيد عَن قَتَادَة، فَكَانَ بعد ذَلِك لَا يجاري.........(13/183)وَقَالَ عِيَاض: إِن فِي خيل سيدنَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،فرسا يُسمى: البخر، اشْتَرَاهُ من تجار قدمُوا من الْيمن فَسبق عَلَيْهِ مَرَّات،ثمَّ قَالَ بعد ذَلِك: يحْتَمل أَنه تصير إِلَيْهِ بعد أبي طَلْحَة. قيل: هَذَا نقض للْأولِ،لَكِن لَو قَالَ: إنَّهُمَا فرسَان اتفقَا فِي الِاسْم لَكَانَ أقرب. قلت: كَانَ للنَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،أَرْبَعَة وَعِشْرُونَ فرسا مِنْهَا سَبْعَة مُتَّفق عَلَيْهَا وَهِي: السكب: اشْتَرَاهُ من أَعْرَابِي من بني فَزَارَة، وَهُوَ أول فرس ملكه وَأول فرس غزا عَلَيْهِ وَكَانَ كميتا. والمرتجز: اشْتَرَاهُ من أَعْرَابِي من بني مرّة وَكَانَ أَبيض. ولزاز: أهداه لَهُ الْمُقَوْقس،واللحيف: أهداه لَهُ ربيعَة بن أبي الْبَراء. والظرب: أهداه لَهُ فَرْوَة بن عَمْرو عَامل البلقاء لقيصر الرّوم. والورد: أهداه لَهُ تَمِيم الدَّارِيّ، فَأعْطَاهُ عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَحمل عَلَيْهِ فِي سَبِيل الله، ثمَّ وجده يُبَاع برخص، فَقَالَ لَهُ،صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (لَا تشتره) ،وسبحه: والبقية مُخْتَلف فِيهَا،وَذكر فِيهَا: البخر وَالْمَنْدُوب. أما الْبَحْر: فقد ذكر عِيَاض أَنه اشْتَرَاهُ من تجار قدمُوا من الْيمن. وَأما الْمَنْدُوب: فَهُوَ الَّذِي رَكبه أَبُو طَلْحَة،من: نَدبه فَانْتدبَ أَي: دَعَاهُ فَأجَاب: فَقَوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (إِن وَجَدْنَاهُ لبحراً) مَعْنَاهُ: وجدنَا الْفرس الَّذِي يُسمى مَنْدُوبًا بحراً..........وَقد جمع بَعضهم أَفْرَاس النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فِي بَيت وَهِي الأفراس الْمُتَّفق عَلَيْهَا،فَقَالَ:(وَالْخَيْل: سكب لحيف سبْحَة ظرب ... لزاز مرتجز ورد لَهَا أسرار)وَآخر جمع أسيافه:(إِن شِئْت أَسمَاء سياف النَّبِي فقد ... جَاءَت بأسمائها السَّبع أَخْبَار)(قل: محذم ثمَّ حتف ذُو الفقار وَقل ... غضب رسوب وقلعي وبتار)
قلت: سيوفه عشرَة،هَذِه سَبْعَة وَالثَّلَاثَة الْأُخْرَى: رسوب ومأثور وَرثهُ من أَبِيه، قدم بِهِ الْمَدِينَة وَهُوَ أول سيف ملكه. وصمصامة، سيف عَمْرو معدي كرب، وهبه لخَالِد بن سعيد،وَيُقَال: وَله سيف آخر يدعى الْقَضِيب، وَهُوَ أول سيف تقلد بِهِ، قَالَه النَّيْسَابُورِ  ي فِي كتاب (شرف الْمُصْطَفى)............(13/190)وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: لَا أعلم خلافًا بَين الْعلمَاء أَنه إِذا قَالَ: أخدمتك هَذِه الْجَارِيَة أَو هَذَا العَبْد، أَنه قد وهب لَهُ خدمته لَا رقبته، وَأَن الإخدام لَا يَقْتَضِي تمْلِيك الرَّقَبَة عِنْد الْعَرَب، كَمَا أَن الإسكان لَا يَقْتَضِي تمْلِيك رَقَبَة الدَّار. انْتهى. وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا: إِذا قَالَ: أخدمتك هَذَا العَبْد، يكون عَارِية لِأَنَّهُ أذن فِي استخدامه، وَإِذا كَانَ عَارِية، فَلهُ أَن يرجع فِيهَا مَتى شَاءَ.وَقَالَ بعْضُ النَّاسِ هذِهِ عارِيَّةٌقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: قيل: أَرَادَ بِهِ الْحَنَفِيَّة وغرضه أَنهم يَقُولُونَ: لَا إِنَّه إِذا قَالَ: أخدمتك هَذَا العَبْد، فَهُوَ عَارِية، وقصة هَاجر تدل على أَنه هبة. انْتهى..........(13/196)جَاءَت امْرَأَة رِفَاعَة) ،اسْم الْمَرْأَة: تَمِيمَة بنت وهب، وَلم يَقع فِي رِوَايَة البُخَارِيّ وَلَا فِي رِوَايَة غَيره من مُسلم وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه تَسْمِيَة امْرَأَة رِفَاعَة،وَقد سَمَّاهَا مَالك فِي رِوَايَته: تَمِيمَة بنت وهب، وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر فِي (الِاسْتِيعَاب) : وَلَا أعلم لَهَا غير قصَّتهَا مَعَ رِفَاعَة بن سموأل حَدِيث الْعسيلَة من حَدِيث مَالك فِي (الْمُوَطَّأ) وَكَذَا قَالَ الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي (المعجم الْكَبِير) : لَهَا ذكر فِي قصَّة رِفَاعَة، وَلَا حَدِيث لَهَا، وَأما زَوجهَا الأول فَهُوَ رِفَاعَة بن سموأل الْقرظِيّ، من بني قُرَيْظَة. قَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر: وَيُقَال: رِفَاعَة بن رفاة،وَهُوَ أحد الْعشْرَة الَّذين فيهم نزلت: {وَلَقَد وصَّلنا لَهُم القَوْل. .} (الْقَصَص: 15) . الْآيَة، كَمَا رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي (مُعْجَمه) وَابْن مرْدَوَيْه فِي (تَفْسِيره) من حَدِيث رِفَاعَة بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح، وَأما زَوجهَا الثَّانِي فَهُوَ عبد الرَّحْمَن بن الزبير، بِفَتْح الزَّاي وَكسر الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة، بِلَا خلاف ابْن باطا،وَقيل: باطيا، من بني قُرَيْظَة. وَأما مَا ذكره ابْن مَنْدَه وَأَبُو نعيم فِي كِتَابَيْهِمَا (معرفَة الصَّحَابَة) : أَنه من الْأَنْصَار من الْأَوْس، ونسباه إِلَى عبد الرَّحْمَن بن الزبير بن زيد بن أُميَّة بن زيد بن مَالك بن عَوْف بن عَمْرو بن عَوْف بن مَالك بن الْأَوْس فَغير جيد،وَقيل: اسْم الْمَرْأَة سهيمة،وَقيل: الغميصاء،وَقيل: الرميصاء.
.........(وروى النَّسَائِيّ بِسَنَد جيد عَن عبد الله بن عَبَّاس أَن الغميصاء أَو الرميصاء أَتَت النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، تَشْتَكِي زَوجهَا، وَأَنه لَا يصل إِلَيْهَا، فَلم يلبث أَن جَاءَ زَوجهَا،فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُول الله إِنَّهَا كَاذِبَة وَهُوَ يصل إِلَيْهَا وَلكنهَا تُرِيدُ أَن ترجع إِلَى زَوجهَا الأول،فَقَالَ: (لَيْسَ ذَلِك لَهَا حَتَّى يَذُوق عُسَيْلَته) .
.............(13/198)وَالْمرَاد بالعسيلة هُنَا الْجِمَاع لَا الْإِنْزَال،وَقد جَاءَ ذَلِك مَرْفُوعا من حَدِيث عَائِشَة: أَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،قَالَ: (الْعسيلَة: الْجِمَاع) . وَرَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ وَفِي إِسْنَاده أَبُو عبد الْملك القمي يرويهِ عَن ابْن أبي مليكَة عَن عَائِشَة،وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين: يُرِيد الْوَطْء وحلاوة مَسْلَك الْفرج فِي الْفرج لَيْسَ المَاء..........(13/199)أَن الرجل إِذا أَرَادَ أَن يُعِيد مطلقته بِالثلَاثِ، فَلَا بُد من زوج آخر يتَزَوَّج بهَا وَيدخل عَلَيْهَا. وأجمعت الْأمة على أَن الدُّخُول شَرط الْحل للْأولِ، وَلم يُخَالف فِي ذَلِك إلاَّ سعيد بن الْمسيب والخوارج والشيعة، وَدَاوُد الظَّاهِرِيّ، وَبشر المريسي، وَذَلِكَ اخْتِلَاف لَا خلاف لعدم استنادهم إِلَى دَلِيل، وَلِهَذَا لَو قضى بِهِ القَاضِي لَا ينفذ، وَالشّرط الْإِيلَاج دون الْإِنْزَال، وَشد الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ فِي اشْتِرَاط الْإِنْزَال. وَفِيه: مَا قَالَه الْمُهلب: جَوَاز الشَّهَادَة على غير الْحَاضِر من وَرَاء الْبَاب والستر، لِأَن خَالِدا سمع قَول الْمَرْأَة وَهُوَ من وَرَاء الْبَاب، ثمَّ أنكرهُ عَلَيْهَا بِحَضْرَة النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأبي بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَلم يُنكر عَلَيْهِ. وَفِيه: إِنْكَار فِي الأَصْل والجهر هُوَ الْمَعْقُول فِي القَوْل إلاَّ أَن يكون فِي حق لَا بُد لَهُ من الْبَيَان عِنْد الْحَاكِم. وَالله أعلم..........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الأربعاء 
الموافق 16/ ربيع الثاني / 1442 هجري 
الموافق : 2/ ديسمبر /2020 ميلادي 

" ختم وتلخيص المجلد الثالث عشر من " عمدة القاري " لبدر الدين العيني رحمه الله 


*(13/201)**وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد فِي** (**كتاب الْقَضَاء**) :* *من ضيَّع شَيْئا مِمَّا أمره الله، عز وَجل، أَو ركب شَيْئا مِمَّا نهى الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ فَلَيْسَ يعدل**.* *وَعَن أبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *من كَانَت طَاعَته أَكثر من مَعَاصيه وَكَانَ الْأَغْلَب عَلَيْهِ الْخَيْر وَزَاد الشَّافِعِي: والمروءة وَلم يَأْتِ كَبِيرَة يجب الْحَد بهَا أَو مَا يشبه الْحَد قبلت شَهَادَته، لِأَن أحدا لَا يسلم من ذَنْب، وَمن أَقَامَ على مَعْصِيّة، أَو كَانَ كثير الْكَذِب غير مستتر بِهِ لم تجز شَهَادَته**.**وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *لَا يَخْلُو ذكر الْمُرُوءَة أَن يكون مِمَّا يحل أَو يحرم، فَإِن كَانَ مِمَّا يحل أَو يحرم، فَإِن كَانَ مِمَّا يحل فَلَا معنى لذكرها، وَإِن كَانَ مِمَّا يحرم فَهِيَ من الْمعاصِي،**وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ**:* *الْعدْل، أَن يكون مُسْتَقِيم الْأَمر مُؤديا لفروضه غير مُخَالف لأمر الْعُدُول فِي سيرته وخلائقه، وَغير كثير الْخَوْض فِي الْبَاطِل، وَلَا يتهم فِي حَدِيثه وَلم يطلع مِنْهُ على كَبِيرَة أصر عَلَيْهَا، ويختبر ذَلِك فِي مُعَامَلَته وصحبته فِي السّفر،**قَالَ**:* *وَزعم أهل الْعرَاق أَن الْعَدَالَة الْمَطْلُوبَة فِي إِظْهَار الْإِسْلَام مَعَ سَلَامَته من فسق ظَاهر أَو طعن خصم فِيهِ فَيتَوَقَّف فِي شَهَادَته حَتَّى تثبت لَهُ الْعَدَالَة. وَفِي** (**الرسَالَة**)* *عَن الشَّافِعِي: صفة الْعدْل هُوَ الْعَامِل بِطَاعَة الله تَعَالَى، فَمن رُؤِيَ عَاملا بهَا فَهُوَ عدل، وَمن عمل بِخِلَافِهَا كَانَ خلاف الْعدْل**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو ثَوْر**:* *من كَانَ أَكثر أمره الْخَيْر وَلَيْسَ بِصَاحِب جريمة فِي دين وَلَا مصرَّ على ذَنْب وَإِن صَغُرَ قبل وَكَانَ مَسْتُورا، وكل من كَانَ مُقيما على ذَنْب وَإِن صغر لم تقبل شَهَادَته**.**
**وَفِي قَول عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**هَذَا**:* *كَانَ النَّاس فِي الزَّمن الأول على الْعَدَالَة، وَقد ترك بعض ذَلِك فِي زمن عمر،**فَقَالَ لَهُ رجل**:* *أَتَيْتُك بِأَمْر لَا رَأس لَهُ وَلَا ذَنْب**.* *فَقَالَ لَهُ**:* *وَمَا ذَاك؟**قَالَ**:* *شَهَادَة الزُّور، ظَهرت فِي أَرْضنَا. قَالَ عمر،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *فِي زماني وسلطاني، لَا وَالله لَا يوسم رجل بِغَيْر الْعَدَالَة**.**........**(13/203 )**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي عَم عَائِشَة الْمَذْكُور،**فَقَالَ أَبُو الْحسن الْقَابِسِيّ**:* *هما عمان لعَائِشَة من الرضَاعَة: أَحدهمَا أَخُو أَبِيهَا أبي بكر، من الرضَاعَة الَّذِي هُوَ أَبُو القعيس، وَأَبُو القعيس أَبوهَا من الرضَاعَة، وَأَخُوهُ أَفْلح عَمها**.* *وَقيل**:* *هُوَ عَم وَاحِد، وَهُوَ غلط، فَإِن عَمها فِي الحَدِيث الأول ميت، وَفِي الثَّانِي حَيّ، جَاءَ يسْتَأْذن**.* *......**(13/204)**إِثْبَات التحريمك بِلَبن الْفَحْل، وَاخْتلف أهل الْعلم قَدِيما فِي لبن الْفَحْل، وَكَانَ الْخلاف قَدِيما منتشراً فِي زمن الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ  . ثمَّ أَجمعُوا بعد ذَلِك، إلاَّ الْقَلِيل مِنْهُم، أَن لبن الْفَحْل يحرم، فَأَما من قَالَ من**الصَّحَابَة بِالتَّحْرِيمِ**:* *ابْن عَبَّاس وَعَائِشَة على اخْتِلَاف عَنْهَا،**وَمن التَّابِعين**:* *عُرْوَة بن الزبير وطاووس وَابْن شهَاب وَمُجاهد وَأَبُو الشعْثَاء جَابر بن زيد وَالْحسن وَالشعْبِيّ وَسَالم وَالقَاسِم بن مُحَمَّد وَهِشَام بن عُرْوَة، على اخْتِلَاف فِيهِ**.* *وَمن الْأَئِمَّة**:* *أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وأصحابهم وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَاللَّيْث وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر**.* *وَأما من رخص فِي لبن الْفَحْل وَلم يره محرما فقد رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة مِنْهُم**:* *ابْن عمر وَجَابِر وَرَافِع بن خديج وَعبد الله بن الزبير،**وَمن التَّابِعين**:* *سعيد بن الْمسيب وَأَبُو سَلمَة بن عبد الرَّحْمَن وَسليمَان بن يسَار أَخُوهُ عَطاء بن يسَار وَمَكْحُول وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَأَبُو قلَابَة وَإيَاس بن مُعَاوِيَة،**وَمن الْأَئِمَّة**:* *إِبْرَاهِيم بن علية وَدَاوُد الظَّاهِرِيّ فِيمَا حَكَاهُ عَنهُ ابْن عبد الْبر فِي** (**التَّمْهِيد**) .* *وَالْمَعْرُوف عَن دَاوُد خِلَافه،**وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *لم يقل أحد من أَئِمَّة الْفُقَهَاء وَأهل الْفَتْوَى بِإِسْقَاط حُرْمَة لبن الْفَحْل إلاَّ أهل الظَّاهِر، وَابْن علية، وَالْمَعْرُوف عَن دَاوُد مُوَافقَة مواتفقة الْأَئِمَّة الْأَرْبَعَة فِي ذَلِك حَكَاهُ ابْن حزم عَنهُ فِي** (**الْمحلى**)* *وَكَذَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ ابْن حزم. فَلم يبْق مِمَّن خَالف فِيهِ إِذا إلاَّ ابْن علية**وَاعْلَم أَنهم أَجمعُوا على انتشار الْحُرْمَة بَين الْمُرضعَة وَأَوْلَاد الرَّضِيع وَأَوْلَاد الْمُرضعَة، وَمذهب كَافَّة الْعلمَاء ثُبُوت حُرْمَة الرَّضَاع بَينه وَبَين زوج الْمَرْأَة، وَيصير ولدا لَهُ وَأَوْلَاد الرجل أخوة الرَّضِيع وإخواته وَيكون أخوة الرجل وإخواته أَعْمَامه وعماته، وَيكون أَوْلَاد الرَّضِيع أَوْلَادًا للرجل وَلم يُخَالف فِي هَذَا إِلَّا ابْن علية، كَمَا ذكرنَا. وَنَقله الْمَازرِيّ عَن ابْن عمر وَعَائِشَة**.* *وَاحْتَجُّوا بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**وأمهاتكم اللَّاتِي أرضعنكم وأخواتكم من الرضَاعَة**}**.......**(13/208)**عبد الْعُزَّى،**وَيُقَال**:* *ابْن عبد الْعزي بن نميرة بن عَوْف بن قسي، وَهُوَ ثَقِيف الثَّقَفِيّ، صَاحب رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَقيل**:* *كَانَ أَبوهُ عبدا لِلْحَارِثِ بن كلدة، فاستلحقه الْحَار وَهُوَ أَخُو زِيَاد لأمه، وَكَانَت أمهما سميَّة أمة لِلْحَارِثِ بن كلدة،**وَإِنَّمَا قيل لَهُ**:* *أَبُو بكرَة، لِأَنَّهُ تدلى إِلَى النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ببكرة من حصن الطَّائِف، فكنى أَبَا بكرَة فَأعْتقهُ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يَوْمئِذٍ رُوِيَ لَهُ عَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مائَة حَدِيث وَاثْنَانِ وَثَلَاثُونَ حَدِيثا، اتفقَا على ثَمَانِيَة، وَانْفَرَدَ البُخَارِيّ بِخَمْسَة، وَمُسلم بِحَدِيث، وَكَانَ مِمَّن اعتزل يَوْم الْجمل وَلم يُقَاتل مَعَ أحد من الْفَرِيقَيْنِ، مَاتَ بِالْبَصْرَةِ سنة إِحْدَى وَخمسين، وَصلى عَلَيْهِ أَبُو بَرزَة الْأَسْلَمِيّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**...........**(13/209)**قَالَ بعْضُ النَّاسِ لاَ تَجُوزُ شهادَةُ القَاذِفِ وإنْ تابَ**أَرَادَ بِبَعْض النَّاس أَبَا حنيفَة، فِيمَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ، وَلَكِن هَذَا لَا يمشي وَلَا يبرد بِهِ قلب المتعصب، فَإِن أَبَا حنيفَة مَسْبُوق بِهَذَا القَوْل، وَلَيْسَ هُوَ بمخترع لَهُ، وَقد ذكرنَا عَن قريب عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، نَحوه وَعَن جمَاعَة من التَّابِعين، وَقد ذَكَرْنَاهُمْ،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَهَذَا مَنْقُول عَن الحنيفة،**يَعْنِي**:* *عدم قبُول شَهَادَة الْمَحْدُود فِي الْقَذْف،**وَقَالَ**:* *وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِأَحَادِيث قَالَ الْحفاظ: لَا يَصح شَيْء مِنْهَا،**وأشهرها حَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده مَرْفُوعا**:* *لَا تجوز شَهَادَة خائن وَلَا خَائِنَة وَلَا مَحْدُود فِي الْإِسْلَام. أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد وَابْن مَاجَه وَرَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث عَائِشَة نَحوه،**وَقَالَ**:* *لَا يَصح،**وَقَالَ أَبُو زرْعَة**:* *مُنكر،**.........**(13/214)**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *واشتق لَهُم هَذَا الإسم من الاقتران فِي الْأَمر الَّذِي يجمعهُمْ،**وَقيل**:* *إِنَّه لَا يكون قرنا حَتَّى يَكُونُوا فِي زمن نَبِي أَو رَئِيس يجمعهُمْ على مِلَّة أَو رَأْي أَو مَذْهَب**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *سَوَاء قلَّت الْمدَّة أَو كثرت**.* *وَقيل**:* *الْقرن ثَمَانُون سنة**.* *وَقيل**:* *أَرْبَعُونَ،**وَقيل**:* *مائَة سنة**.* *قَالَ الْقَزاز**:* *وَاحْتج لهَذَا بِأَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مسح بِيَدِهِ على رَأس غُلَام،**وَقَالَ لَهُ**: (**عش قرنا**)* *، فَعَاشَ مائَة سنة**.* *قَالَ ابْن عديس**:* *قَالَ ثَعْلَب: هَذَا هُوَ الِاخْتِيَار،**وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *وَقيل: من عشْرين إِلَى مائَة وَعشْرين وَقيل: سِتُّونَ،**وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي**:* *ثَلَاثُونَ سنة،**وَقَالَ ابْن سَيّده**:* *هُوَ مِقْدَار التَّوَسُّط فِي أَعمار أهل الزَّمَان، فَهُوَ فِي كل قوم على مِقْدَار أعمارهم**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَهُوَ الْأمة تَأتي بعد الْأمة**.* *قيل**:* *مدَّته عشر سِنِين، وَفِي** (**الموعب**) :* *وَقيل عشرُون سنة،**وَقيل**:* *سَبْعُونَ،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَعرَابِي**:* *الْقرن الْوَقْت من الزَّمَان، وَفِي** (**التَّهْذِيب**) :* *لِأَنَّهُ يقرن أمة بِأمة وعالماً بعالم**.**.........**(13/215)**وَيظْهر فيهم السّمن**)* *، بِكَسْر السِّين الْمُهْملَة وَفتح الْمِيم بعْدهَا نون،**مَعْنَاهُ**:* *أَنهم يحبونَ التَّوَسُّع فِي المآكل والمشارب، وَهِي أَسبَاب السّمن**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *المُرَاد ذمّ محبته وتعاطيه لَا مَن يخلق كَذَلِك**.* *وَقيل**:* *المُرَاد، يظْهر فيهم كَثْرَة المَال،**وَقيل**:* *المُرَاد أَنهم يتسمنون أَي: يتكثرون بِمَا لَيْسَ فيهم، وَيدعونَ مَا لَيْسَ لَهُم من الشّرف، وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون جَمِيع ذَلِك مرَادا،**وَقد رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ من طَرِيق هِلَال بن يسَاف عَن عمرَان بن حُصَيْن بِلَفْظ**:* *ثمَّ يَجِيء قوم فيتسمنون وَيُحِبُّونَ السّمن**.**,,,,,,,,,,,,**(13/217)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هَذَا قَول أهل اللُّغَة. وَأما حَقِيقَة العقوق الْمحرم شرعا فقلَّ من ضَبطه،**وَقد قَالَ الشَّيْخ الإِمَام أَبُو مُحَمَّد بن عبد السَّلَام**:* *لم أَقف فِي عقوق الْوَالِدين وَفِيمَا يختصان بِهِ من العقوق على ضَابِط اعْتمد عَلَيْهِ، فَإِنَّهُ لَا يجب طاعتهما فِي كل مَا يأمران بِهِ وَلَا ينهيان عَنهُ بِاتِّفَاق الْعلمَاء، وَقد حرم على الْوَلَد الْجِهَاد بِغَيْر إذنهما لما يشق عَلَيْهِمَا من توقع قَتله أَو قطع عُضْو من أَعْضَائِهِ ولشدة تفجعهما على ذَلِك،، وَقد ألحق بذلك كل سفر يخافان فِيهِ على نَفسه أَو عُضْو من أَعْضَائِهِ. وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ أَبُو عَمْرو بن الصّلاح فِي** (**فَتَاوِيهِ**) :* *العقوق الْمحرم كل فعل يتَأَذَّى بِهِ الْوَالِدَان تأذياً لَيْسَ بالهين مَعَ كَونه لَيْسَ من الْأَفْعَال الْوَاجِبَة،**قَالَ**:* *وَرُبمَا قيل: طَاعَة الْوَالِدين وَاجِبَة فِي كل مَا لَيْسَ بِمَعْصِيَة، وَمُخَالفَة أَمرهمَا فِي ذَلِك عقوق، وَقد أوجب كثير من الْعلمَاء طاعتهما فِي الشُّبُهَات،**وَلَيْسَ قَول من قَالَ من عُلَمَائِنَا**:* *يجوز لَهُ السّفر فِي طلب الْعلم وَفِي التِّجَارَة بِغَيْر إذنهما مُخَالفا لما ذكرته، فَإِن هَذَا كَلَام مُطلق، وَفِيمَا ذكرته بَيَان لتقييد ذَلِك الْمُطلق**.............**(13/218)**قسم ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ الْكَذِب على أَرْبَعَة أَقسَام**:* *أَحدهَا: وَهُوَ أَشدّهَا: الْكَذِب على الله تَعَالَى: قَالَ الله تَعَالَى**: {**فَمن أظلم مِمَّن كذب على الله**} (**الزمر: 93**) .* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *الْكَذِب على رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**قَالَ**:* *وَهُوَ هُوَ، أَو نَحوه**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *الْكَذِب على النَّاس، وَهِي شَهَادَة الزُّور فِي إِثْبَات مَا لَيْسَ بِثَابِت على أحد، أَو إِسْقَاط مَا هُوَ ثَابت**.* *الرَّابِع**:* *الْكَذِب للنَّاس، قَالَ وَمن أشده الْكَذِب فِي الْمُعَامَلَات، وَهُوَ أحد أَرْكَان الْفساد الثَّلَاثَة فِيهَا،**وَهِي**:* *الْكَذِب وَالْعَيْب والغش، وَالْكذب، وَإِن كَانَ محرما، سَوَاء قُلْنَا كَبِيرَة أَو صَغِيرَة، فقد يُبَاح عِنْد الْحَاجة إِلَيْهِ، وَيجب فِي مَوَاضِع ذكرهَا الْعلمَاء**.**......**(13/222)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أجمع أَكثر الْعلمَاء على أَن شَهَادَتهنَّ لَا تجوز فِي الْحُدُود وَالْقصاص. وَهُوَ قَول ابْن الْمسيب وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالْحسن وَالزهْرِيّ وَرَبِيعَة وَمَالك وَاللَّيْث والكوفيين وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَأبي ثَوْر. وَاخْتلفُوا فِي النِّكَاح وَالطَّلَاق وَالْعِتْق وَالنّسب وَالْوَلَاء،**فَذهب ربيعَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَبُو ثَوْر إِلَى**:* *أَنه لَا تجوز فِي شَيْء من ذَلِك كُله مَعَ الرِّجَال، وَأَجَازَ شَهَادَتهنَّ فِي ذَلِك كُله مَعَ الرِّجَال الْكُوفِيُّونَ،**وَاتَّفَقُوا أَنه**:* *تجوز شَهَادَتهنَّ منفردات فِي الْحيض والولادة والاستهلال وعيوب النِّسَاء، وَمَا لَا يطلع عَلَيْهِ الرِّجَال من عوراتهن للضَّرُورَة. وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الرَّضَاع، فَمنهمْ من أجَاز شهاداتهن منفردات، وَمِنْهُم من أجازها مَعَ الرِّجَال،**وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا**:* *يثبت الرَّضَاع بِمَا ثَبت بِهِ المَال، وَهُوَ شَهَادَة رجلَيْنِ أَو رجل وَامْرَأَتَيْنِ  ، وَلَا تقبل شَهَادَة النِّسَاء المنفردات،**وَعند الشَّافِعِي**:* *يثبت بِشَهَادَة أَربع نسْوَة وَعند مَالك: بامرأتين**.* *وَعند أَحْمد**:* *بمرضعة فَقَط. وَفِي** (**الْكَافِي**) :* *أَنه لَا فرق بَين أَن يشْهد قبل النِّكَاح أَو بعده. انْتهى**.* *وَقَالَت طَائِفَة لَا تجوز شَهَادَة النِّسَاء إلاَّ فِي موضِعين فِي**:* *المَال، وَحَيْثُ لَا يرى الرِّجَال من عورات النِّسَاء**.**.......**(13/223)**وللعلماء فِي شَهَادَة العَبْد ثَلَاثَة أَقْوَال**:* *أَحدهَا: جَوَازهَا كَالْحرِّ، وَرُوِيَ عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، كَقَوْل أنس وَشُرَيْح، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر**.* *وَثَانِيها**:* *جَوَازهَا فِي الشَّيْء التافه، رُوِيَ عَن الشّعبِيّ كَقَوْل الْحسن وَالنَّخَعِيّ**.* *وَثَالِثهَا**:* *لَا يجوز فِي شَيْء أصلا، رُوِيَ عَن عمر وَابْن عَبَّاس، وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء وَمَكْحُول،**وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب الثَّوْريّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَمَالك وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *فَإِن قلت: كل من جَازَ قبُول خَبره جَازَ قبُول شَهَادَته كَالْحرِّ**.* *قلت**:* *لَا نسلم، فَإِن الْخَبَر قد سومح فِيهِ مَا لم يسامح فِي الشَّهَادَة، لِأَن الْخَبَر يقبل من الْأمة مُنْفَرِدَة وَمن العَبْد مُنْفَردا وَلَا تقبل شَهَادَتهمَا منفردين، وَالْعَبْد نَاقص عَن رُتْبَة الْحر فِي أَحْكَام، فَكَذَلِك فِي الشَّهَادَة، وَمذهب ابْن حزم الْجَوَاز، فَإِن شَهَادَة العَبْد وَالْأمة مَقْبُولَة فِي كل شَيْء لسَيِّده أَو لغيره كَشَهَادَة الْحر والحرة، وَلَا فرق**......**(13/228)**وَكَيْفِيَّة الْقرعَة بالخواتيم، يُؤْخَذ خَاتم هَذَا وَخَاتم هَذَا ويدفعان إِلَى رجل فَيخرج مِنْهُمَا وَاحِدًا. وَعَن الشَّافِعِي يَجْعَل رِقَاعًا صغَارًا يكْتب فِي كل وَاحِد اسْم ذِي السهْم، ثمَّ يَجْعَل بَنَادِق طين ويغطي عَلَيْهَا ثوب، ثمَّ يدْخل رجل يَده فَيخرج بندقة وَينظر من صَاحبهَا، فيدفعها إِلَيْهِ**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد بن سَلام**:* *عمل بِالْقُرْعَةِ ثَلَاثَة من الْأَنْبِيَاء،**عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام نَبينَا**:* *وَيُونُس، وزكرياء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام**.**........**(13/228)**(**من جزع أظفار**)* *، الْجزع،**بِفَتْح الْجِيم وَسُكُون الزَّاي**:* *خرز يمَان، وَزعم أَبُو الْعَبَّاس أَحْمد ابْن يُوسُف التيفاشي فِي كِتَابه** (**الْأَحْجَار**) :* *أَنه يُوجد فِي الْيمن فِي معادن العقيق، وَمِنْه مَا يُؤْتى بِهِ من الصين، وَهُوَ أصنافٍ فَمِنْهُ**...........**(13/232)** (**فَقَامَ سعد بن معَاذ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُول الله! أَنا أعذرك مِنْهُ**)* *إِنَّمَا قَالَ ذَلِك لِأَن الْأَوْس من قومه وهم بَنو النجار، وَمن آذَى رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَجب قَتله،**ثمَّ إِن الْمَوْجُود فِي الْأُصُول**:* *سعد بن معَاذ،**وَقع فِي مَوضِع آخر**:* *سعد بن عبَادَة،**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *هَذَا عندنَا وهمٌ لِأَن سعد بن معَاذ مَاتَ إِثْر غَزْوَة بني قُرَيْظَة بِلَا شكّ وَبني قُرَيْظَة كَانَ فِي إخر ذِي الْقعدَة من سنة أَربع فَبين الغزوتين نَحْو من سنتَيْن وَالوهم لم يعر مِنْهُ أخحد من الْبشر وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ ذكر سعد بن معَاذ وهم اتّفق فِيهِ الروَاة وَقَالَ بن عمر هم وهم وَخطأ، وَتَبعهُ على ذَلِك جمَاعَة**.* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *قَالَ بعض شُيُوخنَا: ذكر سعد بن معَاذ فِي هَذَا وهمٌ، وَالْأَشْبَه أَنه غَيره، وَلِهَذَا لم يذكرهُ ابْن إِسْحَاق فِي** (**السّير**)* *وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ: إِن الْمُتَكَلّم أَولا وآخراً أسيد بن حضير**.**
**قَالَ القَاضِي**:* *هَذَا مُشكل، لِأَن هَذِه الْقِصَّة كَانَت فِي غَزْوَة الْمُريْسِيع وَهِي غَزْوَة بني المصطلق سنة سِتّ، وَسعد بن معَاذ مَاتَ فِي إِثْر غزَاة الخَنْدَق من الرَّمية الَّتِي أَصَابَته، وَذَلِكَ فِي سنة أَربع، وَلِهَذَا قيل وهم الْأَشْبَه أَنه غَيره وَقَالَ القَاضِي فِي الْجَواب أَن مُوسَى بن عقبَة ذكر أَن اليسيع سنة أرع وَهِي سنة الخَنْدَق، فَيحْتَمل أَن المريسي وَحَدِيث الْإِفْك كَانَا فِي سنة أَربع قبل الخَنْدَق**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا يبين صِحَة مَا ذكره البُخَارِيّ من أَنه سعد بن معَاذ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي فِي** (**الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**) .* *أما سعد بن معَاذ،**بِضَم الْمِيم فَهُوَ**:* *ابْن النُّعْمَان بن امرىء الْقَيْس ابْن زيد بن عبد الْأَشْهَل بن جشم بن الْحَارِث بن الْخَزْرَج بن عَمْرو بن النبيت،**واسْمه**:* *عَمْرو بن مَالك بن الْأَوْس الْأنْصَارِيّ الأوسي الأشْهَلِي، أسلم على يَد مُصعب بن عُمَيْر لما أرْسلهُ النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى الْمَدِينَة يعلم الْمُسلمين، شهد بَدْرًا لم يَخْتَلِفُوا فِيهِ وَشهد أحدا وَالْخَنْدَق، ورماه يَوْمئِذٍ حبَان بن عَرَفَة فِي أكحله، وَمر عَن قريب تَارِيخ وَفَاته. وَأما سعد بن عبَادَة**.......**(13/235)**قَوْله**: {**ألاَ تحبون أَن يغْفر الله لكم**} (**النُّور: 22**) .* *قَالَ ابْن حبَان بن مُوسَى**:* *قَالَ عبد الله بن الْمُبَارك: هَذِه أَرْجَى آيَة فِي كتاب الله،**فَقَالَ أَبُو بكر**:* *بلَى وَالله إِنِّي لأحب أَن يغْفر الله لي، فَرجع إِلَى مسطح النَّفَقَة الَّتِي كَانَ ينْفق عَلَيْهِ،**وَقَالَ**:* *لَا أَنْزعهَا مِنْهُ أبدا**.**.........**(13/236)**سْتدلَّ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وجماهير الْعلمَاء فِي الْعَمَل بِالْقُرْعَةِ**:* *فِي الْقسم بَين الزَّوْجَات، وَفِي الْعتْق والوصايا وَالْقِسْمَة وَنَحْو ذَلِك،**وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد**:* *عمل بهَا ثَلَاثَة من الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام، وَقد ذَكرْنَاهُ فِي أول الْبَاب**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *اسْتِعْمَالهَا كالإجماع وَلَا معنى لقَوْل من يردهَا، وَالْمَشْهُور عَن أبي حنيفَة، إِبْطَالهَا، وَحكي عَنهُ إجازتها**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر وَغَيره**:* *الْقيَاس تَركهَا، لَكِن عَملنَا بهَا بالآثار. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *لَيْسَ الْمَشْهُور عَن أبي حنيفَة إبِْطَال الْقرعَة، وَأَبُو حنيفَة لم يقل كَذَلِك،**وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ**:* *الْقيَاس يأباها، لِأَنَّهُ تَعْلِيق لَا اسْتِحْقَاق بِخُرُوج الْقرعَة، وَذَلِكَ قمار، وَلَكِن تركنَا الْقيَاس للآثار وللتعامل الظَّاهِر من لدن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى يَوْمنَا هَذَا من غير نَكِير مُنكر،**........**(13/237)**وَأَبُو جميلَة،**بِفَتْح الْجِيم وَكسر الْمِيم**:* *واسْمه سِنِين، بِضَم السِّين الْمُهْملَة وبنونين أولاهما مَفْتُوحَة مُخَفّفَة بَينهمَا يَاء آخر الْحُرُوف، كَذَا ضَبطه عبد الْغَنِيّ بن سعيد وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ وَابْن مَاكُولَا،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَوهم من شدد التحتانة كالداودي**.* *قلت**:* *كَيفَ ينْسب الدَّاودِيّ إِلَى الْوَهم وَلم ينْفَرد هُوَ بِالتَّشْدِيدِ، فَإِن البُخَارِيّ ذكر فِي** (**تَارِيخه**)* *كَانَ ابْن عُيَيْنَة وَسليمَان بن كثير يثقلان سنيناً، وَاقْتصر عَلَيْهِ ابْن التِّين،**وَهَذَا التَّعْلِيق رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ عَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن مُوسَى**:* *حَدثنَا هِشَام عَن معمر عَن الزُّهْرِيّ عَن سِنِين أبي جميلَة، وَأَنه أدْرك النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَخرج مَعَه عَام الْفَتْح، وَأَنه الْتقط مَنْبُوذًا، فَأتى عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَسَأَلَهُ عَنهُ فَأثْنى عَلَيْهِ خيرا، وَأنْفق عَلَيْهِ من بَيت المَال، وَجعل ولاءه لَهُ**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *أَبُو جميلَة سِنِين**.......**(13/238)**وَقَالَ الْأَصْمَعِي**:* *إِن أصل هَذَا الْمثل أَنه كَانَ غَار فِيهِ نَاس فانهار عَلَيْهِم،**أَو قَالَ**:* *فَأَتَاهُم عَدو فَقَتلهُمْ فِيهِ، فَقيل ذَلِك لكل من دخل فِي أَمر لَا يعرف عاقبته. وَفِي** (**علل الْخلال**)* *قَالَ الزُّهْرِيّ: هَذَا مثل يضْربهُ أهل الْمَدِينَة**.* *وَقَالَ سُفْيَان**:* *أَصله أَن نَاسا كَانَ بَينهم وَبَين آخَرين حَرْب،**فَقَالَت لَهُم عَجُوز**:* *إحذروا واستعدوا من هَؤُلَاءِ فَإِنَّهُم يألونكم شرا، فَلم يَلْبَثُوا أَن جَاءَهُم فزع**.* *فَقَالَت الْعَجُوز**:* *عَسى الغوير أبؤساً،**تَعْنِي**:* *لَعَلَّه أَتَاكُم النَّاس من قبل الغوير، وَهُوَ الشّعب**.* *وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيّ**:* *غوير مَاء لكَلْب مَعْرُوف فِي نَاحيَة السماوة،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَعرَابِي**:* *الغوير طَرِيق يعبرون فِيهِ، وَكَانُوا يتواصون بِأَن يحسروه لِئَلَّا يؤتوا مِنْهُ، وروى الْحَرْبِيّ عَن عَمْرو عَن أَبِيه. أَن الغوير نفق فِي حصن الرباء،**وَيُقَال**:* *هَذَا مثل لكل شَيْء يخَاف أَن يَأْتِي مِنْهُ شَرّ، وانتصاب أبؤساً بعامل مُقَدّر،**تَقْدِيره**:* *عَسى الغوير يصير أبؤساً وَقَالَ أَبُو عَليّ: جعل: عَسى بِمعنى: كَانَ، ونزله مَنْزِلَته،**يضْرب للرجل يُقَال لَهُ**:* *لَعَلَّ الشَّرّ جَاءَ من قبلك،**وَ**........**(13/239)**وَذكر فِي كتاب** (**خلق الْإِنْسَان**)* *لِثَابِت: مَا دَامَ الْوَلَد فِي بطن أمه فَهُوَ جَنِين، وَإِذا وَلدته يُسمى صَبيا مَا دَامَ رضيعاً، فَإِذا فطم سمي غُلَاما إِلَى سبع سِنِين، ثمَّ يصير يافعاً إِلَى عشر حجج، ثمَّ يصير حزوراً إِلَى خمس عشرَة سنة، ثمَّ يصير قمداً إِلَى خمس وَعشْرين سنة، ثمَّ يصير عنطنطاً إِلَى ثَلَاثِينَ سنة، ثمَّ يصير صملاً إِلَى أَرْبَعِينَ سنة، ثمَّ يصير كهلاً إِلَى خمسين سنة، ثمَّ يصير شَيخا إِلَى ثَمَانِينَ سنة، ثمَّ يصير هرماً بعد ذَلِك فانياً كَبِيرا. انْتهى**.**...........**(13/240)**وَإِن ارْتَفَعت حَيْضَة الْمَرْأَة وَهِي شَابة فَإِن ارتابت أحامل هِيَ أم لَا؟ فَإِن استبان حملهَا فأجلها أَن تضع حملهَا، وَإِن لم يستبن فَاخْتلف فِيهِ،**فَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *يستأنى بهَا، واقصى ذَلِك سنة، وَهَذَا مَذْهَب مَالك وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأبي عبيد، وَرووا ذَلِك عَن عمر وَغَيره، وَأهل الْعرَاق يرَوْنَ عدتهَا بِثَلَاث حيض بَعْدَمَا كَانَت حَاضَت فِي بَاقِي عمرها، وَإِن مكثت عشْرين سنة إِلَى أَن تبلغ من الْكبر مبلغا تيأس من الْحيض فَتكون عدتهَا بعد الْإِيَاس ثَلَاثَة أشهر، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْأَصَح من مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي، وَعَلِيهِ أَكثر الْعلمَاء، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن ابْن مَسْعُود وَأَصْحَابه**.**وَقَالَ الحَسَنُ بنُ صالِحٍ**:* *أدْرَكْتُ جارَةً لَنا جَدَّةً بِنْتَ إحْدَى وعِشرِينَ سَنَةً**........**(13/244)
**أَن الْخَبَر إِذا ورد متضمناً لزِيَادَة على مَا فِي الْقُرْآن**:* *هَل يكون نسخا؟ وَالسّنة لَا تنسخ الْقرَان، أَو لَا؟ يكون نسخا بل زِيَادَة مُسْتَقلَّة بِحكم مُسْتَقل إِذا ثَبت سَنَده وَجب القَوْل بِهِ، وَالْأول مَذْهَب الْكُوفِيّين وَالثَّانِي مَذْهَب الْحِجَازِيِّين  َ، وَمَعَ قطع النّظر عَن ذَلِك لَا ينْهض حجَّة ابْن شبْرمَة لِأَنَّهُ يصير مُعَارضَة للنَّص بِالرَّأْيِ. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *مَذْهَب ابْن شبْرمَة هُوَ مَذْهَب ابْن أبي ليلى وَعَطَاء وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالشعْبِيّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ والكوفيين والأندلسيين من أَصْحَاب مَالك،**وهم يَقُولُونَ**:* *نَص الْكتاب الْعَزِيز فِي بَاب الشَّهَادَة: رجلَانِ، فَإِذا لم يَكُونَا رجلَيْنِ فَرجل وَامْرَأَتَانِ، وَالْحكم بِشَاهِد وَيَمِين مُخَالف للنَّص، فَلَا يجوز، وَالْأَخْبَار الَّتِي وَردت بِشَاهِد وَيَمِين أَخْبَار أحاد فَلَا يعْمل بهَا عِنْد مخالفتها النَّص، لِأَنَّهُ يكون نسخا وَنسخ الْكتاب بِخَبَر الْوَاحِد لَا يجوز،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *النّسخ رفع الحكم وَلَا رفع هُنَا، وَأَيْضًا النَّاسِخ والمنسوخ لَا بُد أَن يتواردا على مَحل وَاحِد، وَهَذَا غير مُتَحَقق فِي الزِّيَادَة على النَّص**.* *قلت**:* *النّسخ رفع الحكم قسم من أَقسَام النّسخ لِأَنَّهُ على أَرْبَعَة أَقسَام: نسخ الحكم والتلاوة جَمِيعًا، وَنسخ الحكم دون التِّلَاوَة، وَنسخ التِّلَاوَة دون الحكم،**وَالرَّابِع**:* *نسخ وصف الحكم، وَهُوَ أَيْضا مثل الزِّيَادَة على النَّص، وَهُوَ نسخ عندنَا، وَعند الشَّافِعِي هُوَ بِمَنْزِلَة تَخْصِيص الْعَام، حَتَّى جوز ذَلِك بِالْقِيَاسِ وبخبر الْوَاحِد،**وَقَول هَذَا الْقَائِل**:* *النّسخ رفع الحكم، لَيْسَ على إِطْلَاقه، لِأَن النّسخ من قبيل بَيَان التبديل،**لِأَن الْبَيَان عندنَا خَمْسَة أَقسَام**:* *بَيَان تَقْرِير، وَبَيَان تَفْسِير، وَبَيَان تَغْيِير، وَبَيَان ضَرُورَة، وَبَيَان تَبْدِيل**.* *فَمِنْهَا مَا أخرجه مُسلم من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس: أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قضى بِيَمِين وَشَاهد،**وَقَالَ فِي التَّمْيِيز**:* *إِنَّه حَدِيث صَحِيح لَا يرتاب فِي صِحَّته،**وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *لَا مطْعن لأحد فِي صِحَّته وَلَا فِي إِسْنَاده**.**وَالْجَوَاب عَنهُ من وَجْهَيْن**:* *أَحدهمَا: بطرِيق الْمَنْع، وَهُوَ أَن مُسلما روى هَذَا الحَدِيث من حَدِيث سيف بن سُلَيْمَان عَن قيس بن سعد عَن عَمْرو بن دِينَار عَن ابْن عَبَّاس ... إِلَى آخِره، وَذكر التِّرْمِذِيّ فِي** (**الْعِلَل الْكَبِير**) :* *سَأَلت مُحَمَّد بن إِسْمَاعِيل عَنهُ،**فَقَالَ**:* *عَمْرو بن دِينَار لم يسمع عِنْدِي هَذَا الحَدِيث من ابْن عَبَّاس،**وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *قيس لَا نعلمهُ يحدث عَن عَمْرو بن دِينَار بِشَيْء، فقد رمي الحَدِيث بالانقطاع فِي موضِعين من البُخَارِيّ بَين عَمْرو وَابْن عَبَّاس، وَمن الطَّحَاوِيّ بَين قيس وَعَمْرو، رد الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**الخلافيات**)* *على الطَّحَاوِيّ، وَأَشَارَ إِلَى أَن قيسا سمع من عَمْرو،**وَاسْتدلَّ على ذَلِك بِرِوَايَة وهب بن جرير عَن أَبِيه قَالَ**:* *سَمِعت قيس بن سعد يحدث عَن عَمْرو بن دِينَار عَن سعيد بن جُبَير عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، فَذكر الْمحرم الَّذِي وقصته نَاقَته،**ثمَّ قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *وَلَا يبعد أَن يكون لَهُ عَن عَمْرو غير هَذَا**.**..........**فِي** (**الْمحلى**)* *روينَا عَن عمر بن الْخطاب أَنه قَالَ: قضى بِالْيَمِينِ وَالشَّاهِد الْوَاحِد**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَرُوِيَ عَن سُلَيْمَان بن يسَار وَأبي سَلمَة بن عبد الرَّحْمَن وَأبي الزِّنَاد وَرَبِيعَة وَيحيى بن سعيد الْأنْصَارِيّ وَإيَاس بن مُعَاوِيَة، وَيحيى ابْن معمر، وَالْفُقَهَاء السَّبْعَة وَغَيرهم، وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر وَرُوِيَ عَن أبي بكر وَعمر وَعُثْمَان وَعلي وَأبي بن كَعْب وَعبد الله بن عمر وَالْقَضَاء بِالْيَمِينِ، وَإِن كَانَ فِي الْأَسَانِيد عَنْهَا ضعف**.* *قلت**:* *أما الْأَحَادِيث فقد وقفت على حَالهَا، وَأما هَؤُلَاءِ المذكورون فَإِن كَانَ روى عَنْهُم بأسانيد ضَعِيفَة، فقد روى عَن غَيرهم بأسانيد صِحَاح، أَنه لَا يجوز**.* *مِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة: حَدثنَا حَمَّاد بن خَالِد عَن ابْن أبي ذِئْب عَن الزُّهْرِيّ قَالَ: هِيَ بِدعَة وَأول من قضى بهَا مُعَاوِيَة، وَهَذَا السَّنَد على شَرط مُسلم،**وَقَالَ عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح**:* *أول من قضى بِهِ عبد الْملك بن مَرْوَان،**وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن**:* *إِن حكم بِهِ قاضٍ نقض حكمه، وَهُوَ بِدعَة، وَقد ذكرنَا عَن جمَاعَة، فِيمَا مضى، عدم الْجَوَاز بِهِ**.**...........**(13/248)**قال صلى الله**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**لَو يعْطى النَّاس بدعواهم لادعى رجال أَمْوَال قوم ودماءهم، وَلَكِن الْبَيِّنَة على الْمُدَّعِي وَالْيَمِين على من أنكر**)* *، وَهَذِه الزِّيَادَة لَيست فِي** (**الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**)* *وإسنادها حسن، وَقد بَين صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْحِكْمَة فِي كَون الْبَيِّنَة على الْمُدَّعِي وَالْيَمِين على الْمُدعى عَلَيْهِ، بقوله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَو يعْطى النَّاس بدعواهم لادعى رجال أَمْوَال قوم ودماءهم**) .**وَقيل**:* *الْحِكْمَة فِي كَون الْبَيِّنَة على الْمُدَّعِي لِأَن جَانِبه ضَعِيف، لِأَنَّهُ يَقُول خلاف الظَّاهِر فيتقوى بهَا، وجانب الْمُدعى عَلَيْهِ قوي، لِأَن الأَصْل فرَاغ ذمَّته، فَاكْتفى مِنْهُ بِالْيَمِينِ لِأَنَّهَا حجَّة ضَعِيفَة**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ الْأصيلِيّ: حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس هَذَا لَا يَصح مَرْفُوعا،**إِنَّمَا هُوَ قَول ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *كَذَا رَوَاهُ أَيُّوب وَنَافِع الجُمَحِي عَن ابْن أبي مليكَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس،**قلت**:* *رَوَاهُ الشَّيْخَانِ من رِوَايَة ابْن جريج مَرْفُوعا، وَهَذَا يَكْفِي لصِحَّة الرّفْع، وَمَعَ هَذَا فَإِن كَانَ مُرَاد الْأصيلِيّ جَمِيع الحَدِيث الَّذِي رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فَلَا يَصح، لِأَن الْمِقْدَار الَّذِي أخرجه الشَّيْخَانِ مُتَّفق على صِحَّته، وَإِن كَانَ مُرَاده هَذِه الزِّيَادَة،**وَهِي قَوْله**:* *لَو يعْطى النَّاس ... إِلَى آخِره، فَغَرِيب فَافْهَم**.**
.............**(13/258)**وَاخْتلف فِي صفة مَا يحلف بِهِ،**فَقَالَ مَالك**:* *بِاللَّه الَّذِي لَا إِلَه إلاَّ هُوَ عَالم الْغَيْب وَالشَّهَادَة، الرَّحْمَن الرَّحِيم،**وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *يزِيد: الَّذِي يعلم خَائِنَة الْأَعْين وَمَا تخفي الصُّدُور، وَالَّذِي يعلم من السِّرّ مَا يعلم من الْعَلَانِيَة**.* *قَالَ سَحْنُون**:* *يحلف بِاللَّه وبالمصحف، ذكره عَنهُ الدَّاودِيّ،**وَعند أَصْحَابنَا الْحَنَفِيَّة**:* *الْيَمين بِاللَّه لَا بِالطَّلَاق وَالْعتاق إلاَّ إِذا ألحَّ الْخصم، وَلَا يُبَالِي بِالْيَمِينِ بِاللَّه، فَحِينَئِذٍ يحلف بهما، لَكِن إِذا نكل لَا يقْضِي عَلَيْهِ بِالنّكُولِ، لِأَنَّهُ امْتنع عَمَّا هُوَ مَنْهِيّ عَنهُ شرعا، وَلَو قضى عَلَيْهِ بِالنّكُولِ لَا ينفذ ويغلظ الْيَمين بأوصاف الله تَعَالَى،**وَقيل**:* *لَا يغلظ على الْمَعْرُوف بالصلاح، ويغلظ على غَيره،**وَقيل**:* *يغلظ فِي الخطير من المَال دون الحقير، وَلَا يغلظ بِزَمَان وَلَا بمَكَان. وَفِي** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *هَل يحلف بِحَضْرَة الْمُصحف؟ أَبَاهُ مَالك، وألزمه ذَلِك بعض المالكيين فِي عشْرين دِينَارا فَأكْثر،**وَعَن ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *أَنه حكى عَن الشَّافِعِي أَنه قَالَ: رَأَيْت مطرفاً يحلف بِحَضْرَة الْمُصحف**.**.........**(13/260)**قَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير وَكَانَ يُقَال لِابْنِ عَبَّاس الحبر وَالْبَحْر لعلمه وسعته وَاخْتلفُوا فِيمَن سَمَّاهُ بذلك فَذكر أَبُو نعيم الْحَافِظ أَن عبد الله انْتهى يَوْمًا إِلَى رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَعِنْده جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام فَقَالَ لَهُ** "* *إِنَّه كَائِن حبر هَذِه الْأمة فاستوص بِهِ خيرا** "* *وَفِي المنثور لِابْنِ دُرَيْد الْأَزْدِيّ أَن عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي سرح لما أرسل ابْن عَبَّاس رَسُولا إِلَى جرجير ملك الْمغرب فَتكلم مَعَه فَقَالَ لَهُ جرجير مَا يَنْبَغِي إِلَّا أَن يكون حبر الْعَرَب فَسُمي عبد الله من يَوْمئِذٍ الحبر**......**(13/261)**سَأَلَ مُحَمَّد بن الوضاح بعض عُلَمَاء النَّصَارَى،**فَقَالَ**:* *مَا بَال كتابكُمْ معشر الْمُسلمين لَا زِيَادَة فِيهِ وَلَا نُقْصَان؟ وَكِتَابنَا بِخِلَاف ذَلِك؟**فَقَالَ**:* *لِأَن الله تَعَالَى وكل حفظ كتابكُمْ إِلَيْكُم**.* *فَقَالَ**:* *استحفظوا من كتاب الله، فَلَمَّا وَكله إِلَى مَخْلُوق دخله الخرم وَالنُّقْصَان،**وَقَالَ فِي كتَابنَا**: {**إِنَّا نَحن نزلنَا الذّكر وَإِنَّا لَهُ لحافظون**} (**الْحجر: 9**) .* *فَتَوَلّى الله حفظه، فَلَا سَبِيل إِلَى الزِّيَادَة فِيهِ، وَلَا النُّقْصَان مِنْهُ**.**........**(13/263)**سَأَلَ مُحَمَّد بن الوضاح بعض عُلَمَاء النَّصَارَى،**فَقَالَ**:* *مَا بَال كتابكُمْ معشر الْمُسلمين لَا زِيَادَة فِيهِ وَلَا نُقْصَان؟ وَكِتَابنَا بِخِلَاف ذَلِك؟**فَقَالَ**:* *لِأَن الله تَعَالَى وكل حفظ كتابكُمْ إِلَيْكُم**.* *فَقَالَ**:* *استحفظوا من كتاب الله، فَلَمَّا وَكله إِلَى مَخْلُوق دخله الخرم وَالنُّقْصَان،**وَقَالَ فِي كتَابنَا**: {**إِنَّا نَحن نزلنَا الذّكر وَإِنَّا لَهُ لحافظون**} (**الْحجر: 9**) .* *فَتَوَلّى الله حفظه، فَلَا سَبِيل إِلَى الزِّيَادَة فِيهِ، وَلَا النُّقْصَان مِنْهُ**.**بهَا وَخَرجُوا طَالِبين يُونُس فَلم يجدوه، وَلم يزَالُوا كَذَلِك حَتَّى كشف الله عَنْهُم الْعَذَاب، ثمَّ إِن يُونُس ركب سفينة فَلم تجرِ،**فَقَالَ أَهلهَا**:* *فِيكُم آبق، فاقترعوا فَخرجت الْقرعَة عَلَيْهِ، فالتقمه الْحُوت. وَقد اخْتلف فِي مُدَّة لبثه فِي بَطْنه من يَوْم وَاحِد إِلَى أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا. فَأوحى الله تَعَالَى إِلَى الْحُوت أَن يلتقمه وَلَا يكسر لَهُ عظما**.* *وَذكر مقَاتل**:* *أَنهم قارعوه سِتّ مَرَّات خوفًا عَلَيْهِ من أَن يقذف فِي الْبَحْر، وَفِي كلهَا خرج عَلَيْهِ،**وَفِي يُونُس سِتّ لُغَات**:* *ضم النُّون وَفتحهَا وَكسرهَا مَعَ الْهمزَة وَتَركه، وَالْأَشْهر ضم النُّون بِغَيْر همز**.**.........**(13/271)**قال البخاري* *حدَّثنا قُتَيْبَةُ بنُ سعِيدٍ قَالَ حدَّثنا سُفْيَانُ عنْ هِشَامِ بنِ عُرْوَةَ عنْ أبِيهِ عنْ عائِشَةَ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا** {**وإنِ امْرَأةٌ خافَتْ مِنْ بَعْلِهَا نُشُوزاً أوْ إعْرَاضاً**} (**النِّسَاء: 821**) .* *قالَتْ هُوَ الرَّجُلُ يَراى منِ امْرَأتِهِ مَا لاَ يُعْجِبُهُ كِبَراً أوْ غَيْرُهُ فَيُرِيدُ فِرَاقَهَا فَتَقُولُ أمْسِكْنِي واقْسِمْ لي مَا شِئْتَ قالتْ فَلا بَأْسَ إذَا تَراضَيا**.**وَيدخل فِي هَذَا الْمَعْنى جَمِيع مَا يَقع بَين الرجل وَالْمَرْأَة فِي**:* *مَال أَو وَطْء أَو غير ذَلِك، وكل مَا تَرَاضيا عَلَيْهِ من الصُّلْح فَهُوَ حَلَال للرجل، من زَوجته لِلْآيَةِ الْمَذْكُورَة،**وَنقل الدَّاودِيّ عَن مَالك**:* *أَنَّهَا إِذا رضيت بِالْبَقَاءِ بترك الْقسم لَهَا أَو الْإِنْفَاق عَلَيْهَا، ثمَّ سَأَلت الْعدْل، كَانَ ذَلِك لَهَا، وَالَّذِي قَالَه فِي الْمُدَوَّنَة، ذكره فِي الْقسم لَهَا، وَأما النَّفَقَة فيلزمها ذَلِك إِذا تركته، وَالْفرق أَن الْغيرَة لَا تملك بِخِلَاف النَّفَقَة**.**........**(13/273)**قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *وَفِيه: أَن زنى الْمَرْأَة لَا يفْسخ نِكَاحهَا من زَوجهَا**.* *وَفِيه**:* *أَن الْحُدُود الَّتِي هِيَ مَحْضَة لحق الله لَا يَصح الصُّلْح فِيهَا**.**وَاخْتلف فِي حد الْقَذْف**:* *هَل يَصح الصُّلْح فِيهِ أم لَا؟ وَلم يخْتَلف فِي كَرَاهَته لِأَنَّهُ ثمن عرض، وَلَا خلاف فِي جَوَازه قبل رَفعه، وَأما حققو الْأَبدَان من الْجراح، وَحُقُوق الْأَمْوَال، فَلَا خلاف فِي جَوَازه مَعَ الْإِقْرَار، وَاخْتلف فِي الصُّلْح على الْإِنْكَار، فَأَجَازَهُ مَالك وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَمنعه الشَّافِعِي**.**........**(13/281)**وَفِي** (**صَحِيح مُسلم**)* *من رِوَايَة حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة عَن ثَابت عَن أنس: أَن أُخْت الرّبيع أم حَارِثَة جرحت إنْسَانا،**وَفِيه**:* *فَقَالَت أم الرّبيع: وَالله لَا تكسر ثنيتها، وَكَذَا هُوَ فِي** (**سنَن النَّسَائِيّ**)* *فرجح جمَاعَة من الْعلمَاء رِوَايَة البُخَارِيّ، وَقرر النَّوَوِيّ فجعلهما قضيتين، فَينْظر، لِأَن الأول رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه وَابْن أبي شيبَة فِي آخَرين**.**
(13/282)**وَقَالَ هِشَام**:* *وَأقَام الْحسن أَيَّامًا مفكراً فِي أمره ثمَّ رأى اخْتِلَاف النَّاس فرقة من جِهَته وَفرْقَة من جِهَة مُعَاوِيَة، وَلَا يَسْتَقِيم الْأَمر، وَرَأى النّظر فِي إصْلَاح الْمُسلمين وحقن دِمَائِهِمْ أولى من النّظر فِي حَقه، سلَّم الْخلَافَة لمعاوية فِي الْخَامِس من ربيع الأول من سنة إِحْدَى وَأَرْبَعين،**وَقيل**:* *من ربيع الْأُخَر،**وَقيل**:* *فِي غرَّة جمادي الأولى، وَكَانَت خِلَافَته سِتَّة أشهر إلاَّ أَيَّامًا. وَسمي هَذَا الْعَام عَام الْجَمَاعَة. وَهَذَا الَّذِي أخبر بِهِ النَّبِي،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَعَلَّ الله أَن يصلح بِهِ بَين فئتين عظيمتين**) .**..........**(13/284)**وَعبد الله بن عَامر ابْن كريز، بِضَم الْكَاف وَفتح الرَّاء وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وبالزاي، مَاتَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَهُوَ ابْن ثَلَاث عشرَة سنة، وَقد افْتتح خُرَاسَان وأصبهان وكرمان، وَقتل كسْرَى فِي ولَايَته،**وَقيل**:* *أحرم من نيسابور شكرا الله تَعَالَى، وَمَات سنة تسع وَخمسين**.* *...........**(13/285 )**ان ابني هذا سيد* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عَبْدُ الله قَالَ لِي عَلِيُّ بنُ عبْدِ الله إنَّما ثَبَتَ لَنا سَماعُ الْحَسَنِ مِنْ أبِي بَكْرَةَ بِهَذَا الحَدِيثِ**أَبُو عبد الله هُوَ البُخَارِيّ، وَعلي بن عبد الله هُوَ الْمَعْرُوف بِابْن الْمَدِينِيّ**.* *قَوْله**: (**سَماع الْحسن**)* *،**أَي**:* *الْبَصْرِيّ من أبي بكرَة نفيع الْمَذْكُور، لِأَنَّهُ صرح بِالسَّمَاعِ مِنْهُ والْحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور رُوِيَ عَن جَابر أَيْضا،**قَالَ الْبَزَّار**:* *وَحَدِيث أبي بكرَة أشهر وَأحسن إِسْنَادًا، وَحَدِيث جَابر أعرف، وَذكر ابْن بطال أَنه روى أَيْضا عَن الْمُغيرَة بن شُعْبَة، وَزعم الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ أَن الْحسن رَوَاهُ أَيْضا عَن أم سَلمَة**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَهَذِه الرِّوَايَة وهم، وَرَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد عَن ابْن أَزْهَر وعَوْف الْأَعرَابِي عَن الْحسن مُرْسلا، وَالله أعلم بِحَقِيقَة الْحَال، وَإِلَيْهِ الْمرجع والمآل**.**..........**(13/290)**(**لما كَاتب سُهَيْل بن عَمْرو**)* *، قد ذكرنَا تَرْجَمته فِيمَا مضى عَن قريب، وَكَانَ أحد أَشْرَاف قُرَيْش وخطيبهم، أسر يَوْم بدر، فَقَالَ عمر،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**: (**انْزعْ ثنيته فَلَا يقوم عَلَيْك خَطِيبًا**)* *، فَقَالَ رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**دَعه، فَعَسَى أَن يقوم مقَاما تحمده**) .* *أسلم يَوْم الْفَتْح وَكَانَ رَقِيقا كثير الْبكاء عِنْد قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن، فَمَاتَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَاخْتلف النَّاس بِمَكَّة، وارتد كَثِيرُونَ، فَقَامَ سُهَيْل خَطِيبًا. وَسكن النَّاس ومنعهم من الِاخْتِلَاف، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْمقَام الَّذِي أَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**..........**(13/292)**وَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا**:* *وَكَانَ جَمِيع من لحق بالمشركين من نسَاء الْمُؤمنِينَ الْمُهَاجِرين رَاجِعَة عَن الْإِسْلَام سِتّ نسْوَة: أم الْحَكِيم بنت أبي سُفْيَان، كَانَت تَحت عِيَاض بن شَدَّاد الفِهري**وَفَاطِمَة بنت أبي أُميَّة بن الْمُغيرَة، أُخْت أم سَلمَة، كَانَت تَحت عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَلَمَّا أَرَادَ عمر أَن يُهَاجر أَبَت وارتدت. وَبرْوَع بنت عقبَة، كَانَت تَحت شماس بن عُثْمَان، وَعَبدَة بنت عبد الْعُزَّى، وَزوجهَا عَمْرو بن ود. وَهِنْد بنت أبي جهل بن هِشَام، وَكَانَت تَحت هِشَام بن الْعَاصِ. وكلثوم بنت جَرْوَل، كَانَت تَحت عمر بن الْخطاب، فَأَعْطَاهُمْ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مُهُور نِسَائِهِم من الْغَنِيمَة**.* *............**(13/297)**وَلم تخْتَلف نسخ البُخَارِيّ أَنه قَالَ**: (**بِمِائَتي دِرْهَم**)* *،**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي بعض الرِّوَايَات للْبُخَارِيّ**: (**ثَمَان مائَة دِرْهَم**)* *، وَالظَّاهِر أَنه تَصْحِيف**.**وَقَالَ داوُدُ بنُ قَيْسٍ عنْ عُبَيْدِ الله بنِ مِقسَمٍ عنْ جابرٍ اشْتَراهُ بِطَرِيقِ تَبُوكَ أحْسِبُهُ قَالَ بأرْبَعِ أوَاقٍ**دَاوُد بن قيس الْفراء الدّباغ الْمَدِينِيّ أَبُو سُلَيْمَان وَعبيد الله بن مقسم، بِكَسْر الْمِيم وَسُكُون الْقَاف الْقرشِي الْمدنِي، وَهَذِه الرِّوَايَات تصرح بِأَن قصَّة جَابر وَقعت فِي طَرِيق تَبُوك، فوافقه على ذَلِك عَليّ بن زيد بن جدعَان عَن أبي المتَوَكل عَن جَابر أَن رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**مر بجابر فِي غَزْوَة تَبُوك**)**وَاعْلَم أَنَّك رَأَيْت فِي قصَّة جَابر هَذَا الِاخْتِلَاف فِي ثمن الْجمل الْمَذْكُور فِيهَا**:* *فروى أُوقِيَّة وَرُوِيَ**: (**أَرْبَعَة دَنَانِير**)* *،**وَرُوِيَ**:* *أُوقِيَّة ذهب، وَرُوِيَ أَربع أَوَاقٍ،**وَرُوِيَ**:* *خمس أَوَاقٍ،**وَرُوِيَ**:* *مِائَتَا دِرْهَم،**وروى**: (**عشرُون دِينَارا**)* *هَذَا كُله فِي رِوَايَة البُخَارِيّ،**وروى أَحْمد وَالْبَزَّار من حَدِيث أبي المتَوَكل عَن جَابر**: (**ثَلَاثَة عشر دِينَارا**)* *، وَهَذَا اخْتِلَاف عَظِيم، وَالثمن فِي نفس الْأَمر وَاحِد مِنْهَا، والرواة كلهم عدُول،**فَقَالَ الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ**:* *لَيْسَ اخْتلَافهمْ فِي قدر الثّمن بضائر، لِأَن الْغَرَض الَّذِي سيق الحَدِيث لأَجله بَيَان كرمه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وتواضعه وحنوه على أَصْحَابه وبركة دُعَائِهِ وَغير ذَلِك، وَلَا يلْزم من وهم بَعضهم فِي قدر الثّمن توهين لأصل الحَدِيث**.**وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *اخْتلفُوا فِي ثمن الْجمل اخْتِلَافا لَا يقبل التلفيق، وتكلَّف ذَلِك بعيد عَن التَّحْقِيق، وَهُوَ مَبْنِيّ على أَمر لم يَصح نَقله، وَلَا استقام ضَبطه، مَعَ أَنه لَا يتَعَلَّق بتحقيق ذَلِك حكم، وَإِنَّمَا يحصل من مَجْمُوع الرِّوَايَات أَنه بَاعه الْبَعِير بِثمن مَعْلُوم، بَينهمَا، وَزَاد عِنْد الْوَفَاء زِيَادَة مَعْلُومَة، وَلَا يضر عدم الْعلم بتحقيق ذَلِك**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي فِي وَجه التَّوْفِيق**:* *وقية الذَّهَب قد تَسَاوِي مِائَتي دِرْهَم المساوية لعشرين دِينَارا على حِسَاب الدِّينَار بِعشْرَة، وَأما وقية الْفضة فَهِيَ أَرْبَعُونَ درهما المساوية لأربعة دَنَانِير، وَأما أَرْبَعَة أَوَاقٍ فَلَعَلَّهُ اعْتبر اصْطِلَاح أَن كل وقية عشرَة دَرَاهِم، فَهِيَ أَيْضا وقية بالاصطلاح الأول، وَالْكل رَاجع**إِلَى وقية، وَوَقع الِاخْتِلَاف فِي اعْتِبَارهَا كَمَا وكيفاً**.* *وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَر الدَّاودِيّ: لَيْسَ لوقية الذَّهَب وزن مَعْلُوم وأوقية الْفضة أَرْبَعُونَ درهما**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَسبب اخْتِلَاف هَذِه الرِّوَايَات أَنهم رووا بِالْمَعْنَى، وَهُوَ جَائِز،**وَالْمرَاد**:* *أُوقِيَّة الذَّهَب كَمَا وَقع بِهِ العقد،**وعنى**:* *أواقي الْفضة، كَمَا حصل بِهِ إِنْفَاذه، وَيحْتَمل هَذَا كُله زِيَادَة على الْأُوقِيَّة،**كَمَا ثَبت فِي الرِّوَايَات** 
الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
ويليه المجلد الرابع عشر 
" باب الشروط في الجهاد "*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 

" المجلد الرابع عشر " عمدة القاري لبدر الدين العيني رحمه الله 
اليوم : السبت الموافق 26/ ربيع الثاني / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 12/ ديسمبر / 2020 ميلادي 



*.....**المجلد الرابع عشر* *( 14 / 6)**وَهِي الَّتِي تسمى**:* *العضباء،**والجدعاء**:* *وَهِي الَّتِي سبقت فشق ذَلِك على الْمُسلمين. فَقَالَ رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**من قدر الله أَن لَا يرفع شَيْئا فِي هَذِه الدُّنْيَا إلاَّ وَضعه**)* *،**وَقيل**:* *المسبوقة هِيَ العضباء، وَهِي غير الْقَصْوَاء**.* *.........**(14/8 )**وَقَالَ إِبْنِ إِسْحَاق**:* *إِن الَّذِي نزل فِي القليب بِسَهْم رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نَاجِية بن جُنْدُب سائق بدن رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *قَالَ: وَقد زعم بعض أهل الْعلم: كَانَ الْبَراء بن عَازِب،**يَقُول**:* *أَنا الَّذِي نزلت بِسَهْم رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم. وروى الْوَاقِدِيّ من طَرِيق خَالِد بن عبَادَة الْغِفَارِيّ،**قَالَ**: (**أَنا الَّذِي نزلت بِالسَّهْمِ**)* *،**والتوفيق بَين هَذِه الرِّوَايَات أَن يُقَال**:* *إِن هَؤُلَاءِ تعاونوا فِي النُّزُول فِي القليب**.**..........**(14/12)**(**أَلَسْت أسعى فِي غدرتك**)* *،**أَي**:* *أَلَسْت أسعى فِي دفع شَرّ جنايتك ببذل المَال وَنَحْوه،**وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *وَكَانَ بَينهمَا قرَابَة**.* *قلت**:* *قد ذكرنَا أَنه كَانَ ابْن أخي عُرْوَة، وَكَأن الْكرْمَانِي لم يطلع على هَذَا، فَلهَذَا أبهمه**.* *وَفِي الْمَغَازِي**:* *عُرْوَة؟ وَالله مَا غسلت يَدي من غدرتك، وَلَقَد أورثتنا الْعَدَاوَة فِي ثَقِيف**.* *وَفِي رِوَايَة ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *وَهل غسلت سوأتك إلاَّ بالْأَمْس؟**قَوْله**: (**وَكَانَ الْمُغيرَة صحب قوما فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة فَقَتلهُمْ**) .* *وَبَيَانه مَا ذكره ابْن هِشَام،**وَهُوَ**:* *أَنه خرج مَعَ ثَلَاثَة عشر نَفرا من ثَقِيف من بني مَالك، فغدر بهم فَقَتلهُمْ وَأخذ أَمْوَالهم،**فتهايج الْفَرِيقَانِ**:* *بَنو مَالك والأحلاف رَهْط الْمُغيرَة، فسعى عُرْوَة بن مَسْعُود عَم الْمُغيرَة حَتَّى أخذُوا مِنْهُ دِيَة ثَلَاثَة عشر نفسا واصطلحوا، وَذكر الْوَاقِدِيّ الْقِصَّة،**وحاصلها**:* *أَنهم كَانُوا خَرجُوا زائرين الْمُقَوْقس بِمصْر فَأحْسن إِلَيْهِم وَأَعْطَاهُمْ وَقصر بالمغيرة، فحصلت لَهُ الْغيرَة مِنْهُم، فَلَمَّا كَانُوا بِالطَّرِيقِ شربوا الْخمر، فَلَمَّا سَكِرُوا وناموا وثب الْمُغيرَة فَقَتلهُمْ وَلحق بِالْمَدِينَةِ فَأسلم**.* *...........**(14/17)**وحَكَمَ عَلى الْمُسْلِمِينَ أنْ لَا يُمَسِّكُوا بِعِصَم الْكَوَافِرِ أنَّ عُمَرَ طَلَّقَ امْرَأتَيْنِ قَرِيبَةَ بِنْتَ أبي أُمَيَّةَ وابْنَةَ جَرْوَلٍ الخُزَاعِيِّ فتَزَوَّجَ قَرِيبَة مُعَاوِيَةُ وتَزَوَّجَ الأخْرَى أبُو جَهْمٍ فلَمَّا أبَى الكُفَّارُ أنْ يُقِرُّوا بِأدَاء مَا أنْفَقَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ عَلَى أزْواجِهِمْ أنْزَلَ الله تَعَالَى** {**وإنْ فَاتَكُمْ شَيْءٌ مِنْ أزْوَاجِكُمْ إلَى الكُفَّارِ فَعاقَبْتُم**} (**الممتحنة: 11**) .* *والعَقْبُ مَا يُؤَدِّي الْمُسْلِمُونَ إِلَى منْ هاجَرَتِ امْرَأتُهُ مِنَ الكُفَّارِ فأمَرَ أنْ يُعْطَى مَنْ ذَهَبَ لَهُ زَوْجٌ مِنَ المُسْلِمِينَ مَا أنْفَقَ مِنْ صَدَاقِ نِساءِ الْكُفَّارِ الَّلاتي هاجَرْنَ وَمَا نَعْلَمُ أحَداً مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرَاتِ ارْتَدَّتْ بَعْدَ إيمانِهَا وبَلَغَنا أنَّ أَبَا بَصِيرِ بنَ أسِيدٍ الثَّقَفِيَّ قَدِمَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مُؤْمِنَاً مُهَاجِراً فِي الْمُدَّةِ فكَتَبَ الأخْنَسُ بنُ شرِيق إِلَى النَّبيّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَسْألُهُ أبَا بَصِيرٍ**.......**(14/20 )**وَقَالَ ابْن الْقيم فِي** (**الْهَدْي**) :* *وَقد حفظ عَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم** (**الْحلف فِي أَكثر من ثَمَانِينَ موضعا**)* *.......**(14/24)**الْفرق بَين الِاسْم والمسمى إِنَّمَا يظْهر من قَوْلك: رَأَيْت زيدا، فَإِن المُرَاد بِالِاسْمِ الْمُسَمّى لِأَن المرئي لَيْسَ** (**ز ي د**)* *فَإِذا قلت: سميته زيدا، فَالْمُرَاد غير الْمُسَمّى، لِأَن مَعْنَاهُ سميته بِمَا يتركب من هَذِه الْحُرُوف،**وَفِي قَوْلك**:* *زيد حسن، لفظ مُشْتَرك أَن تَعْنِي بِهِ هَذَا اللَّفْظ حسن، وَأَن تَعْنِي بِهِ الْمُسَمّى حسن،**وَأما قَول من قَالَ**:* *لَو كَانَ الِاسْم هُوَ الْمُسَمّى لَكَانَ من قَالَ: نَار، احْتَرَقَ فَمه، فَهُوَ بعيد**.* *لِأَن الْعَاقِل لَا يَقُول إِن زيدا الَّذِي هُوَ**:* *زَاي وياء ودال، هُوَ الشَّخْص. وَقَالَ محيي السّنة فِي** (**معالم التَّنْزِيل**) :* *الْإِلْحَاد فِي أَسْمَائِهِ تَسْمِيَته بِمَا لَا ينْطق بِهِ كتاب وَلَا سنة. وَقَالَ أَبُو الْقَاسِم الْقشيرِي فِي كِتَابه** (**مَفَاتِيح الْحجَج**) :* *أَسمَاء الله تُؤْخَذ توقيفاً ويراعى فِيهَا الْكتاب وَالسّنة وَالْإِجْمَاع، فَكل اسْم ورد فِي هَذِه الْأُصُول وَجب إِطْلَاقه فِي وَصفه تَعَالَى، وَمَا لم يرد فِيهِ لَا يجوز إِطْلَاقه فِي وَصفه، وَإِن صَحَّ مَعْنَاهُ**.* *وَقَالَ الرَّاغِب**:* *ذهبت الْمُعْتَزلَة إِلَى أَنه يَصح أَن يُطلق على الله تَعَالَى كل اسْم يَصح مَعْنَاهُ فِيهِ، والأفهام الصَّحِيحَة البشرية لَهَا سَعَة ومجال فِي اخْتِيَار الصِّفَات**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَمَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ أهل الحَدِيث هُوَ الصَّحِيح، وَلَو ترك الْإِنْسَان وعقله لما جسر أَن يُطلق عَلَيْهِ عَامَّة هَذِه الْأَسْمَاء الَّتِي ورد الشَّرْع بهَا، إِذْ كَانَ أَكْثَرهَا على حسب تعارفنا يَقْتَضِي أعراضاً،**إِمَّا كمية نَحْو**:* *الْعَظِيم وَالْكَبِير، وَإِمَّا كَيْفيَّة نَحْو الْحَيّ والقادر،**أَو زَمَانا نَحْو**:* *الْقَدِيم وَالْبَاقِي،**أَو مَكَانا نَحْو**:* *الْعلي والمتعالي،**أَو أنفعالاً نَحْو**:* *الرَّحِيم والودود، وَهَذِه معانٍ لَا تصح عَلَيْهِ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى على حسب مَا هُوَ مُتَعَارَف بَيْننَا، وَإِن كَانَ لَهَا معانٍ معقولة عِنْد أهل الْحَقَائِق، من أجلهَا صَحَّ إِطْلَاقهَا عَلَيْهِ، عز وَجل**.* *وَقَالَ الزّجاج**:* *لَا يَنْبَغِي لأحد أَن يَدعُوهُ لما لم يصف بِهِ نَفسه،**فَيَقُول**:* *يَا رَحِيم لَا يَا رَقِيق،**وَيَقُول**:* *يَا قوي لَا يَا خَلِيل،**وَذكر الْحَاكِم أَبُو عبد الله الْحسن ابْن الْحسن الْحَلِيمِيّ**:* *أَن أَسمَاء الله الَّتِي ورد بهَا الْكتاب وَالسّنة وَإِجْمَاع الْعلمَاء على تَسْمِيَته بهَا منقسمة بَين عقائد خمس: الأول: إِثْبَات الْبَارِي لتقع بِهِ مُفَارقَة التعطيل**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *إِثْبَات وحدانيته لتقع بِهِ الْبَرَاءَة من الشّرك**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *إِثْبَات أَنه لَيْسَ بجوهر وَلَا عرض لتقع بِهِ الْبَرَاءَة من التَّشْبِيه**.* *الرَّابِع**:* *إِثْبَات إِن وجود كل مَا سواهُ كَانَ من قبل إبداعه واختراعه إِيَّاه لتقع الْبَرَاءَة من قَول من يَقُول بِالْعِلَّةِ والمعلول**.* *الْخَامِس**:* *إِثْبَات أَنه مُدبر مَا أبدع ومصرفه على مَا يَشَاء، لتقع بِهِ الْبَرَاءَة من قَول الْقَائِلين بالطبائع أَو بتدبير الْكَوَاكِب، أَو بتدبير الْمَلَائِكَة، عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام. وَزعم ابْن حزم أَن من زَاد شَيْئا فِي الْأَسْمَاء على التِّسْعَة وَالتسْعين من عِنْد نَفسه فقد ألحد فِي أَسْمَائِهِ، لِأَنَّهُ، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**قَالَ**:* *مائَة إلاَّ وَاحِدًا، فَلَو جَازَ أَن يكون لَهُ إسم زَائِد لكَانَتْ مائَة**.......**(14/25)**حْتج أَبُو حنيفَة فِيمَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ بقول شُرَيْح**:* *لَا حبس عَن فَرَائض الله تَعَالَى، أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ عَن سُلَيْمَان بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن أبي يُوسُف عَن عَطاء ابْن السَّائِب عَنهُ، وَرِجَاله ثِقَات، وَأخرجه الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي** (**سنَنه**)* *بأتم مِنْهُ،**وَمَعْنَاهُ**:* *لَا يُوقف مَال وَلَا يزوى عَن ورثته وَلَا يمْنَع عَن الْقِسْمَة بَينهم، وَيُؤَيّد هَذَا مَا رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ أَيْضا من حَدِيث عِكْرِمَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس،**قَالَ**:* *سَمِعت رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول**:* *بَعْدَمَا أنزلت سُورَة النِّسَاء وَأنزل فِيهَا الْفَرَائِض، نهى عَن الْحَبْس. وَأخرجه الْبَيْهَقِيّ أَيْضا،**وَقَالَ**:* *وَفِي سَنَده ابْن لَهِيعَة وَأَخُوهُ عِيسَى وهما ضعيفان**.* *قلت**:* *مَا لِابْنِ لَهِيعَة؟**وَقد قَالَ ابْن وهب**:* *كَانَ ابْن لَهِيعَة صَادِقا،**وَقَالَ فِي مَوضِع آخر**:* *وحَدثني الصَّادِق الْبَار وَالله ابْن لَهِيعَة؟**وَقَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد**:* *سَمِعت أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل يَقُول: مَا كَانَ مُحدث مصر إلاَّ ابْن لَهِيعَة؟**وَعنهُ**:* *مَن مثل ابْن لَهِيعَة بِمصْر فِي كَثْرَة حَدِيثه وَضَبطه وإتقانه؟ وَلِهَذَا حدث عَنهُ أَحْمد فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *بِحَدِيث كثير. وَأما أَخُوهُ عِيسَى فَإِن ابْن حبَان ذكره فِي** (**الثِّقَات**)* *،**وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *هَذَا شُرَيْح، وَهُوَ قَاضِي عمر وَعُثْمَان وَعلي الْخُلَفَاء الرَّاشِدين، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، قد روى عَنهُ هَذَا، وَوَافَقَ أَبَا حنيفَة فِي هَذَا عَطاء بن السَّائِب وَأَبُو بكر بن مُحَمَّد وَزفر بن الْهُذيْل**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *مَا تَقول فِي وقف رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَفِي أوقاف الصَّحَابَة بعد موت رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم؟**قلت**:* *أما وقف رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَإِنَّمَا جَازَ، لِأَن الْمَانِع وُقُوعه حبسا عَن فَرَائض الله، وَوَقفه، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، لم يَقع حبسا عَن فَرَائض الله تَعَالَى،**لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِنَّا معشر الْأَنْبِيَاء لَا نورث، مَا تَرَكْنَاهُ صَدَقَة**) .* *وَأما أوقاف الصَّحَابَة بعد مَوته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَاحْتمل أَن ورثتهم أمضوها بِالْإِجَازَةِ، هَذَا هُوَ الظَّاهِر**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: وَلَو صَحَّ هَذَا الْخَبَر لَكَانَ مَنْسُوخا**.* *قلت**:* *النّسخ لَا يثبت إلاَّ بِدَلِيل، وَلم يبين دَلِيله فِي ذَلِك، فمجرد الدَّعْوَى غير صَحِيح**.* *الَ ابْن حزم: هَذَا الْخَبَر مُنكر وبلية من البلايا وَكذب بِلَا شكّ**.* *قلت**:* *قَوْله: هَذَا بلية وَكذب وتهافت عَظِيم، وَكَيف يَقُول هَذَا القَوْل السخيف، وَالْحَال أَن رِجَاله عُلَمَاء ثِقَات، فيونس من رجال مُسلم، والبقية من رجال** (**الصَّحِيح**)* *على مَا لَا يخفى، وَالله أعلم بِحَقِيقَة الْحَال**.**........**كتاب " الوصايا "* *(14/30)**حث على الْوَصِيَّة، واحتجت بِهِ الظَّاهِرِيَّة أَنَّهَا وَاجِبَة،**وَقَالَ الزُّهْرِيّ**:* *جعل الله الْوَصِيَّة حَقًا مِمَّا قل أَو كثر،**قيل لأبي مجلز**:* *على كل مثر وَصِيَّة؟**قَالَ**:* *كل من ترك خيرا،**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *وروينا من طَرِيق عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن الْحسن بن عبد الله،**قَالَ**:* *كَانَ طَلْحَة بن عبيد الله وَالزُّبَيْر يشددان فِي الْوَصِيَّة، وَهُوَ قَول عبد الله بن أبي أوفى وَطَلْحَة بن مصرف وَالشعْبِيّ وطاووس وَغَيرهم**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَهُوَ قَول أبي سُلَيْمَان وَجَمِيع أَصْحَابنَا،**وَقَالَت**:* *طَائِفَة لَيست الْوَصِيَّة بواجبة. كَانَ الْمُوصى مُوسِرًا أَو فَقِيرا، وَهُوَ قَول النَّخعِيّ وَالشعْبِيّ وَالثَّوْري وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *أما السّلف الأول فَلَا نعلم أحدا قَالَ بِوُجُوبِهَا**.* *وَقَالَ النَّخعِيّ وَالشعْبِيّ**:* *الْوَصِيَّة للْوَالِدين والأقربين على النّدب،**وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك وطاووس**:* *الْوَصِيَّة للْوَالِدين والأقربين وَاجِبَة بِنَصّ الْقُرْآن إِذا كَانُوا لَا يَرِثُونَ: وَقَالَ طَاوُوس: من أوصى لأجانب وَله أقرباء انتزعت الْوَصِيَّة فَردَّتْ للأقرباء**.* *وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك**:* *من مَاتَ وَله شَيْء وَلم يوصِ لأقربائه فقد مَاتَ عَن مَعْصِيّة لله، عز وَجل، وَقَالَ الْحسن وَجَابِر بن زيد وَعبد الْملك بن يعلى،**فِيمَا ذكره الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *إِذا أوصى رجل لقوم غرباء بِثُلثِهِ وَله أقرباء، أعطي الغرباء ثلث المَال**وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا الْحَنَفِيَّة**:* *الْوَصِيَّة مُسْتَحبَّة لِأَنَّهَا إِثْبَات حق فِي مَاله فَلم تكن وَاجِبَة كَالْهِبَةِ وَالْعَارِية، وَلَيْسَ الِاسْتِدْلَال على وجوب الْوَصِيَّة بِحَدِيث الْبَاب بِصَحِيح، لِأَن ابْن عمر رَاوِي الحَدِيث لم يوصِ، ومحال أَن يُخَالف مَا رَوَاهُ لَو كَانَ وَاجِبا، وردَّ ذَلِك بِأَنَّهُ إِن ثَبت فَالْعِبْرَة لما رُوِيَ لَا بِمَا رأى**.* *وَأجِيب عَنهُ**:* *بِأَن فِي ذَلِك نسبته إِلَى مُخَالفَة النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وحاشاه من ذَلِك، فَإِذا رُوِيَ عَنهُ أَنه لم يوصِ على أَن الحَدِيث لم يدل على الْوُجُوب لمَانع عَن ذَلِك ظهر عِنْده لِأَن أُمُور الْمُسلمين مَحْمُولَة على الصّلاح والسداد، وَلَا سِيمَا مثل هَذَا الصَّحَابِيّ الْجَلِيل الْمِقْدَار**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *ثَبت فِي** (**صَحِيح مُسلم**)* *أَنه قَالَ**: (**لم أَبَت لَيْلَة إلاَّ ووصيتي مَكْتُوبَة عِنْدِي**) .* *قلت**:* *يُعَارضهُ مَا أخرجه ابْن الْمُنْذر وَغَيره: عَن حَمَّاد بن زيد عَن أَيُّوب عَن نَافِع،**قَالَ**:* *قيل لِابْنِ عمر فِي مرض مَوته: أَلا توصي؟**قَالَ**:* *أما مَا لي فَالله يعلم مَا كنت أصنع فِيهِ، وَأما رباعي فَلَا أحب أَن يُشَارك وَلَدي فِيهَا أحد، فَإِذا جَمعنَا بَينهمَا بِالْحملِ على أَنه كَانَ يكْتب وصيبته ويتعاهدها، ثمَّ صَار ينجز مَا كَانَ يُوصي بِهِ مُعَلّقا،**وَإِلَيْهِ الْإِشَارَة بقوله**:* *الله يعلم مَا كنت أصنع فِي مَالِي،**.........**(14/30 )**وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم وَأبي دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَآخَرين من رِوَايَة مَسْرُوق عَن عَائِشَة،**قَالَت**: (**مَا ترك رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، درهما وَلَا دِينَارا وَلَا شَاة وَلَا بَعِيرًا وَلَا أوصى بِشَيْء**) .* *قَوْله**: (**إلاَّ بغلته الْبَيْضَاء**)* *، إعلم أَنه كَانَت لَهُ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**سِتّ بغال**:* *بغلة شهباء: يُقَال لَهَا الدلْدل، أهداها لَهُ الْمُقَوْقس. وَبغلة يُقَال لَهَا فضَّة، أهداها لَهُ فَرْوَة بن عَمْرو الجذامي، فَوَهَبَهَا لأبي بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ. وَبغلة بعثها صَاحب دومة الجندل. وَبغلة أهداها لَهُ ابْن الْعلمَاء ملك أَيْلَة،**وَيُقَال لَهَا**:* *إيلية،**وَقَالَ مُسلم**:* *كَانَت بَيْضَاء. وَبغلة أهداها لَهُ النَّجَاشِيّ. وَبغلة أهداها لَهُ كسْرَى، وَلَا يثبت ذَلِك، وَلم يكن فِيهَا بَيْضَاء، إلاَّ الأيلية، وَلم يذكر أهل السّير بغلة بقيت بعده، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، إلاَّ الدلْدل**.* *قَالُوا**:* *إِنَّهَا عمرت بعده صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حَتَّى كَانَت عِنْد عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، وتأخرت أَيَّامهَا حَتَّى كَانَت بعد عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، عِنْد عبد الله بن جَعْفَر، وَكَانَ يحش لَهَا الشّعير لتأكله لِضعْفِهَا، وَفِي** (**الْمرْآة**)* *وَبقيت إِلَى أَيَّام مُعَاوِيَة، فَمَاتَتْ بينبع، وَالظَّاهِر أَن الَّتِي فِي الحَدِيث هِيَ إِيَّاهَا، لِأَن الشهبة غَلَبَة الْبيَاض على السوَاد،**وَمِنْه تسمى**:* *الشَّهْبَاء بَيْضَاء**.**........**(14/35)**وَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد**:* *لَا يجوز إلاَّ فِي الثُّلُث. وَيُوضَع الثُّلُثَانِ لبيت المَال**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أَرَادَ البُخَارِيّ بِهَذَا الرَّد على من قَالَ كالحنفية بِجَوَاز الْوَصِيَّة بِالزِّيَادَةِ على الثُّلُث لمن لَا وَارِث لَهُ،**وَلذَلِك احْتج بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**وَأَن أحكم بَينهم بِمَا أنزل الله**} (**الْمَائِدَة: 94**) .* *وَالَّذِي حكم بِهِ النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من الثُّلُث هُوَ الحكم بِمَا أنزل الله، فَمن تجَاوز مَا حَده فقد أَتَى مَا نهى عَنهُ، ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَن البُخَارِيّ لم يرد هَذَا، وَإِنَّمَا أَرَادَ الاستشهاد بِالْآيَةِ على أَن الذِّمِّيّ إِذا تحاكم إِلَيْنَا ورثته لَا تنفذ من وَصيته إلاَّ الثُّلُث، لأَنا لَا نحكم فيهم إلاَّ بِحكم**لْإِسْلَام،**لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَإِن أحكم بَينهم بِمَا أنزل الله** ... } (**الْمَائِدَة: 94**) .* *الْآيَة**.* *قلت**:* *الْعجب من البُخَارِيّ أَنه ذكر عَن الْحسن أَنه لَا يرى للذِّمِّيّ بِالْوَصِيَّةِ بِأَكْثَرَ من الثُّلُث، فليت شعري مَا وَجه ذكر هَذَا، وَالْحَال أَن حكم الْمُسلم كَذَلِك عِنْده، وَعند غير الْحَنَفِيَّة. وأعجب مِنْهُ كَلَام ابْن بطال الَّذِي تمحل فِي كَلَامه بالمحال وَاسْتحق الرَّد على كل حَال، وَأبْعد من هَذَا وَأكْثر استحقاقاً بِالرَّدِّ هُوَ صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**)* *حَيْثُ يَقُول: وعَلى قَول ابْن حنيفَة رد البُخَارِيّ فِي هَذَا الْبَاب، وَلذَلِك صدر بقول الْحسن، ثمَّ بِالْآيَةِ، فسبحان الله كَيفَ يرد على أبي حنيفَة بقول الْحسن، فَمَا وَجه ذَلِك؟ لَا يُدرى**.......**(14/40)**قَوْله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا وَصِيَّة لوَارث وَلَا إِقْرَار لَهُ بدين**)* *،**وَمذهب مَالك كمذهب أبي حنيفَة**:* *إِذا اتهمَ وَهُوَ اخْتِيَار الرَّوْيَانِيّ من الشَّافِعِيَّة،**وَعَن شُرَيْح وَالْحسن بن صَالح**:* *لَا يجوز إِقْرَار الْمَرِيض لوَارث إلاَّ لزوجته بصداقها،**وَعَن الْقَاسِم وَسَالم وَالثَّوْري**:* *لَا يجوز إِقْرَار الْمَرِيض لوَارِثه مُطلقًا،**وَزعم ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *أَن الشَّافِعِي رَجَعَ إِلَى قَول هَؤُلَاءِ، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد، وَالْعجب من البُخَارِيّ أَنه خصص الْحَنَفِيَّة بالتشنيع عَلَيْهِم وهم مَا هم منفردون فِيمَا ذَهَبُوا إِلَيْهِ، وَلَكِن لَيْسَ هَذَا إلاَّ بِسَبَب أَمر سبق فِيمَا بَينهم، وَالله أعلم**.**........**(14/44)**ن النَّبِي،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**قضى بِالدّينِ قبل الْوَصِيَّة وَأَنْتُم تقرأون الْوَصِيَّة قبل الدّين**)* *،**وَأخرجه أَحْمد أَيْضا وَلَفظه**:* *عَن عَليّ بن أبي طَالب قَالَ: قضى مُحَمَّد صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم** (**أَن الدّين قبل الْوَصِيَّة**)* *الحَدِيث، وَهَذَا إِسْنَاده ضَعِيف لِأَن الْحَارِث هُوَ ابْن عبد الله الْأَعْوَر،**قَالَ ابْن أبي خَيْثَمَة**:* *سَمِعت أبي يَقُول: الْحَارِث الْأَعْوَر كَذَّاب،**وَقَالَ أَبُو زرْعَة**:* *لَا يحْتَج بحَديثه،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمَدِينِيّ**:* *الْحَارِث كَذَّاب**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *لَيست من عَادَة البُخَارِيّ أَن يُورد الضَّعِيف فِي مقَام الِاحْتِجَاج بِهِ**.* *قلت**:* *بلَى، وَلَكِن لما رأى أَن الْعلمَاء عمِلُوا بِهِ، كَمَا قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ عقيب الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور، وَالْعَمَل عَلَيْهِ عِنْد أهل الْعلم، اعْتمد عَلَيْهِ لاعتضاده بالِاتِّفَاقِ على مُقْتَضَاهُ**........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / عمدة القاري لبدر الدين العيني رحمه الله 
اليوم / الثلاثاء 
الموافق / 15/ ديسمبر / 2020 ميلادي 

*.......**(14/47)**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حِين أنزل عَلَيْهِ**: {**وأنذر عشيرتك الْأَقْرَبين**} (**الشُّعَرَاء: 412**) .* *يَا معشر قُرَيْش اشْتَروا أَنفسكُم من الله لَا أُغني عَنْكُم من الله شَيْئا يَا بني عبد منَاف اشْتَروا أَنفسكُم من الله لَا أُغني عَنْكُم من الله شَيْئا يَا عَبَّاس بن عبد الْمطلب لَا أُغني عَنْك من الله شَيْئا؟) الحَدِيث،**قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لما أمره الله عز وَجل أَن ينذر عشيرته الْأَقْرَبين، دَعَا عشائر قُرَيْش، وَفِيهِمْ من يلقاه عِنْد أَبِيه الثَّانِي، وَفِيهِمْ من يلقاه عِنْد أَبِيه الثَّالِث، وَفِيهِمْ من يلقاه عِنْد أَبِيه الرَّابِع، وَفِيهِمْ من يلقاه عِنْد أَبِيه الْخَامِس، وَفِيهِمْ من يلقاه عِنْد أَبِيه السَّادِس، وَفِيهِمْ من يلقاه عِنْد آبَائِهِ الَّذين فَوق ذَلِك، إلاَّ أَنه مِمَّن جمعته وإياه قُرَيْش وَقد ذكرنَا عَن الطَّحَاوِيّ فِي أول الْبَاب، أَنه ذكر فِي هَذَا الْبَاب خَمْسَة أَقْوَال، وسَاق دَلِيل كل وَاحِد مِنْهُم، ثمَّ ذكر أَن الصَّحِيح من ذَلِك كُله القَوْل الَّذِي ذهب إِلَيْهِ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وأبطل بَقِيَّة الْأَقْوَال، وَصرح بِبُطْلَان مَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ أَبُو حنيفَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَمَا ذهب إِلَيْهِ أَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد، فَهَذَا الَّذِي سلكه هُوَ طَرِيق الْمُجْتَهدين المستنبطين للْأَحْكَام من الْكتاب وَالسّنة، فَلذَلِك ترك تَقْلِيده لأبي حنيفَة وصاحبيه فِي هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة**........**(14/48)**فَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *إِذا وقف وقف على وَلَده دخل فِيهِ ولد وَلَده وَولد بَنَاته مَا تَنَاسَلُوا، وَكَذَلِكَ إِذا أوصى لِقَرَابَتِهِ يدْخل فِيهِ ولد الْبَنَات،**والقرابة عِنْد أبي حنيفَة**:* *كل ذِي رحم، فَسقط عِنْده ابْن الْعم والعمة وَابْن الْخَال وَالْخَالَة، لأَنهم لَيْسُوا بمحرمين،**والقرابة عِنْد الشَّافِعِي**:* *كل ذِي رحم محرم وَغَيره، وَلم يسْقط عِنْده ابْن الْعم وَلَا غَيره، وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *صحّح أَصْحَابه أَنه لَا يدْخل فِي الْقَرَابَة الْأُصُول وَالْفُرُوع وَيدخل كل قرَابَة وَإِن بعد**.* *وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *لَا يدْخل فِي ذَلِك ولد الْبَنَات وَقَوله: لقرابتي وعقبي،**كَقَوْلِه**:* *لوَلَدي،**وَقَوله**:* *وَلَدي،**يدْخل فِيهِ**:* *ولد الْبَنِينَ. وَمن يرجع إِلَى عصبَة الْأَب وصلبه، وَلَا يدْخل ولد الْبَنَات**.* *وَحجَّة من أَدخل ولد الْبِنْت قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِن ابْني هَذَا سيد فِي الْحسن بن عَليّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا**) .* *وَقَالَ تَعَالَى**: {**إنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ من ذكر وَأُنْثَى**} (**الحجرات: 31**) .* *والتولد من جِهَة الْأُم كالتولد من جِهَة الْأَب،**وَقد دلّ الْقُرْآن على ذَلِك قَالَ تَعَالَى**: {**وَمن ذُريَّته دَاوُد**}* *إِلَى أَن قَالَ**: {**وَعِيسَى**} (**الْأَنْعَام: 48**) .* *فَجعل عِيسَى من ذُريَّته وَهُوَ ابْن بنته، وَلم يفرق فِي الِاسْم بَين ابْنه وَبَين بنته**.* *وَأجِيب بِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *إِنَّمَا سمى الْحسن ابْنا على وَجه التخنن، وَأَبوهُ فِي الْحَقِيقَة عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَإِلَيْهِ نسبه،**وَقد قَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي الْعَبَّاس**: (**أتركوا لي أبي**)* *، وَهُوَ عَمه وَإِن كَانَ الْأَب حَقِيقَة خِلَافه وَعِيسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، جرى عَلَيْهِ اسْم الذُّرِّيَّة على طَرِيق الاتساع**.**
.........**(14/52)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**: (**المخرف**)* *، بِالْفَتْح يَقع على النّخل، وعَلى الرطب،**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**: (**المخراف**)* *الثَّمَرَة سميت مخرافاً لما يجتني من ثمارها،**كَمَا يُقَال**:* *امْرَأَة مذكار**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَقد يَسْتَوِي هَذَا فِي نعت الذُّكُور وَالْإِنَاث،**وَيُقَال**: (**المخراف**)* *، الشَّجَرَة وَهُوَ الصَّوَاب، وَتَكَلَّمُوا فِيهِ كثيرا، وَالْحَاصِل أَن المخراف هُنَا اسْم حَائِط سعد ابْن عبَادَة**.........**أَن ثَوَاب الصَّدَقَة عَن الْمَيِّت يصل إِلَى الْمَيِّت وينفعه**.* *قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *وَهُوَ مُخَصص لعُمُوم قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَأَن لَيْسَ للانسان إلاَّ مَا سعى**} (**النَّجْم: 93**) .* *قلت**:* *يلْزمه أَن يَقُول أَيْضا بوصول ثَوَاب الْقِرَاءَة إِلَى الْمَيِّت**.**.........**(14/53)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَاتفقَ مَالك والكوفيون وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأكْثر الْعلمَاء على: أَنه يجوز للصحيح أَن يتَصَدَّق بِكُل مَاله فِي صِحَّته، إلاَّ أَنهم استحبوا أَن يبقي لنَفسِهِ مِنْهُ مَا يعِيش بِهِ خوف الْحَاجة، وَمَا يَتَّقِي من الْآفَات مثل الْفقر وَغَيره، فَإِن آفَات الدُّنْيَا كَثِيرَة، وَرُبمَا يطول عمره وَيحصل لَهُ الْعَمى أَو الزمانة مَعَ الْفقر**.* *لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**أمسك عَلَيْك بعض مَالك فَهُوَ خير لَك**)* *،**ويروى**: (**أمسك عَلَيْك ثلث مَالك**)* *، فحض على الْأَفْضَل،**وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *وَمذهب مَالك أَنه يجوز إِذا كَانَ لَهُ صناعَة أَو حِرْفَة يعود بهَا على نَفسه وَعِيَاله، وإلاَّ فَلَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُ ذَلِك، وَأما إِذا وقف بعض مَاله فَهُوَ وقف الْمشَاع، فَإِنَّهُ يجوز عِنْد أبي يُوسُف وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَمَالك، لِأَن الْقَبْض لَيْسَ بِشَرْط عِنْدهم،**عِنْد مُحَمَّد**:* *لَا يجوز وقف الْمشَاع فِيمَا يقبل الْقِسْمَة، لِأَن الْقَبْض شَرط عِنْده، وَأما وقف بعض رَقِيقه فَإِن فِيهِ حكمين**.* *أَحدهمَا**:* *أَنه مشَاع، وَالْحكم فِيهِ مَا ذكرنَا**.* *وَالْآخر**:* *أَنه وقف الْمَنْقُول، فَإِنَّهُ يجوز عِنْد مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد، وَبِه قَالَ مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن فِيمَا يتعارف وَقفه للتعامل بهَا**.**.........**(14/53 )**أما مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة فَإِنَّهُ لَا يرى بِالْوَقْفِ أصلا، فضلا عَن صِحَة وقف الْمَنْقُول، وَأما مَذْهَب أبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد فَإِنَّهُمَا يريان وقف الْمَنْقُول بطرِيق التّبعِيَّة، كآلات الْحَرْث والثيران، وَعبيد الأكرة تبعا للضيعة كالبناء يَصح وَقفه تبعا للْأَرْض لَا وَحده، وَأما الْمَنْقُول بِغَيْر التّبعِيَّة كوقف الْقدر والفأس والطست وَنَحْو ذَلِك، فَإِنَّهُ يجوز عِنْد مُحَمَّد للتعارف**..........**(14/55)**قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *أما الْعتْق عَن الْمَيِّت فَلَا أعلم فِيهِ خَبرا ثَبت عَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَقد ثَبت عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، أَنَّهَا أعتقت عبدا عَن أَخِيهَا عبد الرَّحْمَن، وَكَانَ مَاتَ وَلم يوص، وَأَجَازَ ذَلِك الشَّافِعِي،**قَالَ بعض أَصْحَابه**:* *لما جَازَ أَن يتَطَوَّع**النَّفَقَةِ، وَهِي مَال، فَكَذَا الْعتْق. وَفرق غَيره بَينهمَا،**فَقَالَ**:* *إِنَّمَا أجزناها للْأَخْبَار الثَّابِتَة، وَالْعِتْق لَا خير فِيهِ**..........**(14/58)**قَالَه ابْن عَبَّاس وَمُجاهد وَالْحسن وَالسُّديّ وَمُقَاتِل بن حَيَّان**.* *قَوْله**: {**حَتَّى إِذا بلغُوا النِّكَاح**} (**النِّسَاء: 31**) .* *قَالَ مُجَاهِد،**يَعْنِي**:* *الْحلم،**وَقَالَ الْجُمْهُور من الْعلمَاء**:* *الْبلُوغ فِي الْغُلَام تَارَة يكون بالحلم، وَهُوَ أَن يرى فِي مَنَامه مَا ينزل بِهِ المَاء الدافق الَّذِي يكون مِنْهُ الْوَلَد، وَقد روى أَبُو دَاوُد فِي** (**سنَنه**)* *عَن عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**قَالَ**:* *حفظت من رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا يتم بعد احْتِلَام وَلَا صمَات يَوْم إِلَى اللَّيْل أَو يستكمل خمس عشرَة سنة،**وَأخذُوا ذَلِك من حَدِيث عبد الله بن عمر**:* *عرضت على النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَوْم أحد وَأَنا ابْن أَربع عشرَة، فَلم يجزني، وَعرضت عَلَيْهِ يَوْم الخَنْدَق، وَأَنا ابْن خمس عشرَة فأجازني**.**من كَانَ غَنِيا فليستعفف وَمن كَانَ فَقِيرا فَليَأْكُل بِالْمَعْرُوفِ**} (**النِّسَاء: 21 31**) .* *بِقدر قِيَامه عَلَيْهِ،**وَقَالَ الإِمَام أَحْمد**:* *حَدثنَا عبد الْوَهَّاب حَدثنَا حُسَيْن عَن عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده: أَن رجلا سَأَلَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**فَقَالَ**:* *لَيْسَ لي مَال ولي يَتِيم**. (**فَقَالَ: كل من مَال يَتِيمك غير مُسْرِف وَلَا مبذر وَلَا متأثل مَالا، وَمن غير أَن تَقِيّ مَالك،**أَو قَالَ**:* *تفدي مَالك**)* *، وَفِي كَيْفيَّة الْأكل بِالْمَعْرُوفِ أَن يَأْكُل بأطراف أَصَابِعه وَلَا يسرف وَلَا يلبس من ذَلِك، قَالَه السّديّ**.* *وَقَالَ النَّخعِيّ**:* *لَا يلبس الْكَتَّان وَلَا الْحلَل وَلَكِن مَا يستر الْعَوْرَة وَيَأْكُل مَا يسد الجوعة**.* *وَقيل**:* *هُوَ أَن يَأْكُل من ثَمَر نخله وَلبن مواشيه، وَلَا قَضَاء عَلَيْهِ، فَأَما الذَّهَب وَالْفِضَّة فَلَا، فَإِن أَخذ مِنْهُ شَيْئا فَلَا بُد أَن يردهُ عَلَيْهِ، قَالَه الْحسن وَجَمَاعَة**.* *وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *إِن كَانَ غَنِيا فَأَجره على الله، وَإِن كَانَ فَقِيرا فَليَأْكُل بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَينزل نَفسه منزلَة الْأَجِير فِيمَا لَا بُد لَهُ مِنْهُ، وَقَالَ عمر بن الْخطاب،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *نزلت نَفسِي من مَال الله تَعَالَى بِمَنْزِلَة**مَال الْيَتِيم، فَإِن اسْتَغْنَيْت اسْتَعْفَفْت، وَإِن افْتَقَرت أكلت بِالْمَعْرُوفِ، وَإِذا إيسرت قضيت**.* *وَقَالَ الْفُقَهَاء**:* *لَهُ أَن يَأْكُل أقل الْأَمريْنِ أُجْرَة مثله، أَو قدر حَاجته**.* *وَاخْتلفُوا**:* *هَل يرد إِذا أيسر؟ على قَوْلَيْنِ،**عِنْد الشَّافِعِيَّة**:* *أَحدهمَا: لَا، لِأَنَّهُ أكل بِأُجْرَة عمله، وَكَانَ فَقِيرا، وَهَذَا هُوَ الصَّحِيح عِنْدهم، لِأَن الْآيَة أَبَاحَتْ الْأكل من غير بدل،**وَقَالَ ابْن وهب**:* *حَدثنِي نَافِع بن أبي نعيم الْقَارِي: قَالَ: سَأَلت يحيى بن سعيد الْأنْصَارِيّ وَرَبِيعَة عَن قَول الله تَعَالَى**: {**وَمن كَانَ فَقِيرا فَليَأْكُل بِالْمَعْرُوفِ**} (**النِّسَاء: 6**) .* *قَالَا**:* *ذَلِك فِي الْيَتِيم إِن كَانَ فَقِيرا أنْفق عَلَيْهِ بِقدر فقره، وَلم يكن للْوَلِيّ مِنْهُ شَيْء، وَذكر ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ أَن هَذِه الْآيَة محكمَة،**وَقيل**:* *مَنْسُوخَة بقوله**: {**وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالكُم بَيْنكُم بِالْبَاطِلِ**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 881**) .* *وَلَا يَصح ذَلِك،**قلت**:* *الْقَائِل بِأَنَّهَا مَنْسُوخَة زيد بن أسلم**.* *قَوْله**: {**فأشهدوا عَلَيْهِم**} (**النِّسَاء: 6**) .* *يَعْنِي**:* *بعد بلوغهم الْحلم وإيناس الرشد، وَالْإِشْهَاد من بَاب النّدب خوف الْإِنْكَار مِنْهُم،**وَقيل**:* *إِن الْإِشْهَاد من بَاب النّدب خوف الْإِنْكَار مِنْهُم،**وَقيل**:* *إِن الْإِشْهَاد مَنْسُوخ بقوله**: {**وَكفى بِاللَّه حسيباً**} (**النِّسَاء: 6**) .**........**(14/61 )**ذكر أَبُو عبد الله الرَّازِيّ أَنْوَاع السحر ثَمَانِيَة**.* *الأول**:* *سحر الْكَذَّابين والكشدانيين الَّذين كَانُوا يعْبدُونَ الْكَوَاكِب السَّبْعَة الْمُتَحَيِّرَة  ، وَهِي السيارة، وَكَانُوا يَعْتَقِدُونَ أَنَّهَا مُدبرَة للْعَالم، وَأَنَّهَا تَأتي بِالْخَيرِ وَالشَّر، وهم الَّذين بعث الله إِبْرَاهِيم الْخَلِيل صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مُبْطلًا لمقالتهم، وردا لمذاهبهم**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *سحر أَصْحَاب الأوهام والنفوس القوية**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *الِاسْتِعَانَة بالأرواح الأرضية وهم الْجِنّ، خلافًا للفلاسفة والمعتزلة،**وهم على قسمَيْنِ**:* *مُؤمنُونَ وكفار، وهم الشَّيَاطِين، وَهَذَا النَّوْع يحصل بأعمال من الرقي والدخن، وَهَذَا النَّوْع الْمُسَمّى بالعزائم وَعمل تسخير**.* *الرَّابِع**:* *التخيلات وَالْأَخْذ بالعيون والشعبذة،**وَقد قَالَ بعض الْمُفَسّرين**:* *إِن سحر السَّحَرَة بَين يَدي فِرْعَوْن إِنَّمَا كَانَ من بَاب الشعبذة**.* *الْخَامِس**:* *الْأَعْمَال العجيبة الَّتِي تظهر من تركيب الْآلَات المركبة**.* *السَّادِس**:* *الِاسْتِعَانَة بخواص الْأَدْوِيَة،**يَعْنِي**:* *فِي الْأَطْعِمَة والدهانات**.* *السَّابِع**:* *تعلق الْقلب، وَهُوَ أَن يدعى السَّاحر أَنه عرف الإسم الْأَعْظَم، وَأَن الْجِنّ يطيعونه وينقادون لَهُ فِي أَكثر الْأُمُور**.* *الثَّامِن**:* *من السحر: السَّعْي بالنميمة بالتصريف من وُجُوه خُفْيَة لَطِيفَة، وَذَلِكَ شَائِع فِي النَّاس، وَإِنَّمَا أَدخل كثير من هَذِه الْأَنْوَاع الْمَذْكُورَة فِي فن السحر للطافة مداركها، لِأَن السحر فِي اللُّغَة عبارَة عَمَّا لطف وخفي سَببه،**وَلِهَذَا جَاءَ فِي الحَدِيث**: (**إِن من الْبَيَان لسحراً**) .* *وَسمي السّحُور لكَونه يَقع خفِيا آخر اللَّيْل، وَالسحر الرية، وَهِي مَحل الْغَدَاء، وَسميت بذلك لخفائها ولطف مجاريها إِلَى أَجزَاء**........**(14/62)**قَالَ الشَّيْخ عز الدّين ابْن عبد السَّلَام**:* *إِذا أردْت معرفَة الْفرق بَين الصَّغِيرَة والكبيرة فاعرض مفْسدَة الذَّنب على مفاسد الْكَبَائِر الْمَنْصُوص عَلَيْهَا، فَإِذا نقصت عَن أقل مفاسد الْكَبَائِر فَهِيَ من الصَّغَائِر، وَإِن ساوت أدنى مفاسد الْكَبَائِر أَو أربت عَلَيْهِ فَهِيَ من الْكَبَائِر، فَمن شتم الرب، عز وَجل، أَو رَسُوله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَو استهان بالرسل أَو كذب وَاحِدًا مِنْهُم أَو ضمح الْكَعْبَة المشرفة بالعذرة أَو ألْقى الْمُصحف فِي القاذورات فَهِيَ من أكبر الْكَبَائِر، وَلم يُصَرح الشَّرْع بذكرها،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *كل ذَنْب قرن بِهِ وَبِه لأعيد أَو حد أَو لعن فَهُوَ كَبِيرَة، وَرُوِيَ هَذَا عَن الْحسن أَيْضا،**وَقيل**:* *الْكَبِيرَة مَا يشْعر بتهاون مرتكبها فِي دينه. وَعَن ابْن مَسْعُود،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *الْكَبَائِر جَمِيع مَا نهى الله عَنهُ من أول سُورَة النِّسَاء إِلَى قَوْله**: {**إِن تجتنبوا كباشر مَا تنهون عَنهُ**} (**النِّسَاء** .* *وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *كل مَا نهى الله عَنهُ فَهِيَ كَبِيرَة، وَبِه قَالَ الْأُسْتَاذ أَبُو إِسْحَاق الإسفرايني وَغَيره،**وَعَن عِيَاض**:* *هَذَا مَذْهَب الْمُحَقِّقين، لِأَن كل مُخَالفَة فَهِيَ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى جلال الله تَعَالَى كَبِيرَة**.* *قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *وَمَا أَظُنهُ صَحِيحا عَنهُ،**أَي**:* *عَن ابْن عَبَّاس،**يَعْنِي**:* *عدم التَّفْرِقَة بَين الصَّغِيرَة والكبيرة،**فَإِنَّهُ قد فرق بَينهمَا فِي قَوْله**: {**أَن تجتنبوا كَبَائِر**} (**النِّسَاء: 13**) . {**وَالَّذين يجتنبون كَبَائِر الْإِثْم وَالْفَوَاحِش إلاَّ اللمم**} (**النَّجْم: 23**) .* *فَجعل من المنهيات كَبَائِر وصغائر، وَفرق بَينهمَا فِي الحكم لما جعل تَكْفِير السَّيِّئَات فِي الْآيَة، مَشْرُوطًا باجتناب الْكَبَائِر، وَاسْتثنى اللمم من الْكَبَائِر وَالْفَوَاحِش، فَكيف يخفي مثل هَذَا الْفرق على حَبر الْقُرْآن؟ فَالرِّوَايَة عَنهُ لَا تصح،**أَو**:* *هِيَ ضَعِيفَة، وَالْمَشْهُور انقسام الْمعاصِي إِلَى صغائر وكبائر، وَادّعى بَعضهم أَنَّهَا كلهَا كَبَائِر**........**(14/63)**إِن السحر لَهُ حَقِيقَة، وَذكر الْوَزير أَبُو المظفر يحيى بن مُحَمَّد بن هُبَيْرَة فِي كِتَابه** (**الْأَشْرَاف على مَذَاهِب الْأَشْرَاف**) :* *أَجمعُوا على أَن السحر لَهُ حَقِيقَة إلاَّ أَبَا حنيفَة**.* *فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *لَا حَقِيقَة لَهُ**.* *وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *وَعِنْدنَا أَن السحر حق، وَله حَقِيقَة يخلق الله تَعَالَى عِنْده مَا شَاءَ، خلافًا للمعتزلة وَأبي إِسْحَاق الإسفرايني من الشَّافِعِيَّة،**حَيْثُ قَالُوا**:* *إِنَّه تمويه وتخيل**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَمن السحر**مَا يكون بخفة الْيَد كالشعوذة، والشعوذي الْبَرِيد لخفة سيره،** وَقَالَ ابْن فَارس: وَلَيْسَت هَذِه الْكَلِمَة من كَلَام أهل الْبَادِيَة. قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: وَمِنْه مَا يكون كلَاما يحفظ، ورقى من أَسمَاء الله تَعَالَى، وَقد يكون من عهود الشَّيَاطِين، وَيكون أدوية وأدخنة وَغير ذَلِك. وَقَالَ الرَّازِيّ فِي (تَفْسِيره) عَن الْمُعْتَزلَة: إِنَّهُم أَنْكَرُوا وجود السحر. قَالَ: وَرُبمَا كفَّروا من اعْتقد وجوده. قَالَ: وَأما أهل السّنة فقد جوزوا أَن يقدر السَّاحر أَن يطير فِي الْهَوَاء، وَأَن يقلب الْإِنْسَان حمارا وَالْحمار إنْسَانا، إلاَّ أَنهم قَالُوا: إِن الله يخلق الْأَشْيَاء عِنْدَمَا يَقُول السَّاحر تِلْكَ الرقى والكلمات الْمعينَة، فَأَما أَن يكون الْمُؤثر فِي ذَلِك هُوَ الْفلك والنجوم، فَلَا خلافًا للفلاسفة والمنجمين والصابئة. ثمَّ اسْتدلَّ على وُقُوع السحر، وَأَنه بِخلق الله بقوله تَعَالَى: {وَمَا هم بضارين بِهِ من أحد إلاَّ بِإِذن الله} (الْبَقَرَة: 201) . وَمن الْأَخْبَار أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سحر، وَأَن السحر عمل فِيهِ.**

**.........**(14/63)**هَل يجوز تعلم السحر أم لَا؟**فَقَالَ الرَّازِيّ**:* *إِن الْعلم بِالسحرِ لَيْسَ بقبيح وَلَا مَحْظُور، اتّفق الْمُحَقِّقُونَ على ذَلِك، فَإِن الْعلم لذاته شرِيف، وَلِأَنَّهُ لَو لم يعلم مَا أمكن الْفرق بَينه وَبَين المعجزة، وَالْعلم بِكَوْن المعجز معجزاً وَاجِب، وَمَا يتَوَقَّف عَلَيْهِ الْوَاجِب فَهُوَ وَاجِب، فَهَذَا يَقْتَضِي أَن يكون تَحْصِيل الْعلم بِالسحرِ وَاجِبا،**كَيفَ**:* *يكون حَرَامًا وقبيحاً، هَذَا لَفظه بِحُرُوفِهِ فِي هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة، وَفِيه نظر من وُجُوه**.* *الأول**:* *قَوْله: الْعلم بِالسحرِ لَيْسَ بقبيح، إِن عَنى بِهِ لَيْسَ بقبيح عقلا فمخالفوه من الْمُعْتَزلَة يمْنَعُونَ ذَلِك،**وَإِن عَنى لَيْسَ بقبيح شرعا فَفِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَاتبعُوا مَا تتلوا الشَّيَاطِين** ... } (**الْبَقَرَة: 201**) .* *الْآيَة تبشيع لتعلم السحر. وَفِي** (**الصَّحِيح**) : (**من أَتَى عرافاً أَو كَاهِنًا فقد كفر بِمَا أنزل على مُحَمَّد صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**) .* *وَفِي السّنَن**: (**من عقد عقدَة وَنَفث فِيهَا فقد سحر**) .* *الثَّانِي**:* *قَوْله: وَلَا مَحْظُورًا، اتّفق الْمُحَقِّقُونَ على ذَلِك، وَكَيف لَا يكون مَحْظُورًا مَعَ مَا ذكرنَا من الْآيَة والْحَدِيث، والمحققون هم عُلَمَاء الشَّرِيعَة، وَأَيْنَ نصوصهم على ذَلِك؟**الثَّالِث**:* *قَوْله: وَلِأَنَّهُ لَو لم يعلم ... إِلَى آخِره، كَلَام فَاسد،**لِأَن أعظم معجزات رَسُولنَا صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *الْقرَان الْعَظِيم،**الَّذِي لَا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِل من بَين يَدَيْهِ وَلَا من خَلفه**: {**تَنْزِيل من حَكِيم حميد**} (**فصلت: 24**) .* *الرَّابِع**:* *قَوْله: وَالْعلم بِكَوْنِهِ معجزاً، وَهَذَا الْعلم لَا يتَوَقَّف على علم السحر أصلا، ثمَّ من الْمَعْلُوم بِالضَّرُورَةِ أَن الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وأئمة الْمُسلمين وعامتهم كَانُوا يعلمُونَ المعجز ويفرقون بَينه وَبَين غَيره، وَلم يَكُونُوا يعلمُونَ السحر وَلَا تعلموه وَلَا علموه، وَالَّذِي نَص عَلَيْهِ الْعلمَاء وَالْفُقَهَاء أَن تعلم السحر وتعليمه من الْكَبَائِر. وَفِي** (**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *وَقَالَ بعض أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي: تعلمه لَيْسَ بِحرَام، بل يجوز ليعرف وَيرد على فَاعله ويميز عَن الْكَرَامَة للأولياء**.* *قلت**:* *الظَّاهِر أَن مُرَاده من بعض أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي الرَّازِيّ، وَقد ردينا عَلَيْهِ، وَمِنْهُم الْغَزالِيّ**.**.........**(14/64)**خْتلفُوا فِيمَن يتَعَلَّم السحر ويستعمله**.* *فَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَأحمد**:* *يكفر بذلك،**وَعَن بعض الْحَنَفِيَّة**:* *إِن تعلمه ليتقيه أَو ليجتنبه فَلَا يكفر، وَمن تعلمه مُعْتَقدًا جَوَازه أَو أَن يَنْفَعهُ، كفر وَكَذَا من اعْتقد أَن الشَّيَاطِين تفعل لَهُ مَا يَشَاء فَهُوَ كَافِر**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *إِذا تعلم السحر،**قُلْنَا لَهُ**:* *صف لنا سحرك، فَإِن وصف مَا يُوجب الْكفْر مثل مَا اعتقده أهل بابل من التَّقَرُّب إِلَى الْكَوَاكِب السَّبْعَة، وَأَنَّهَا تفعل مَا يلْتَمس مِنْهَا، فَهُوَ كَافِر، وَإِن كَانَ لَا يُوجب الْكفْر فَإِن اعْتقد إِبَاحَته فَهُوَ كَافِر**.**
......**(14/64)**ه**ل يسْأَل السَّاحر حل سحره؟ فَأَجَازَهُ سعيد بن الْمسيب فِيمَا نَقله عَنهُ البُخَارِيّ،**وَقَالَ عَامر الشّعبِيّ**:* *لَا بَأْس بالنشرة، وَكره ذَلِك الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ. وَفِي** (**الصَّحِيح**)* *عَن عَائِشَة،**قَالَت**:* *يَا رَسُول الله! هلا تنشرت؟**فَقَالَ**:* *الله فقد شفاني وخشيت أَن أفتح على النَّاس شرا. وَحكى الْقُرْطُبِيّ عَن وهب،**قَالَ**:* *يُؤْخَذ سبع وَرَقَات من سدر فتدق بَين حجرين ثمَّ يضْرب بِالْمَاءِ، وَيقْرَأ عَلَيْهَا آيَة الْكُرْسِيّ، وَيشْرب مِنْهَا المسحور ثَلَاث حسوات، ثمَّ يغْتَسل بباقيه، فَإِنَّهُ يذهب مَا بِهِ، وَهُوَ جيد للرجل الَّذِي يُؤْخَذ عَن امْرَأَته**.* *قلت**:* *النشرة،**بِضَم النُّون**:* *ضرب من الرّقية، والعلاج يعالج بِهِ من كَانَ يظنّ أَن بِهِ مساس الْجِنّ، سميت نشرة لِأَنَّهُ ينشر بهَا عَنهُ مَا خامره من الدَّاء،**أَي**:* *يكْشف ويزال**.**
............**(14/71)**وجعَلَ ابنُ عُمَرَ نَصِيبَهُ مِنْ دَارِ عُمَرَ سُكْنَى لِذَوِي الحَاجَةِ مِنْ آلِ عَبْدِ الله**أَي**:* *جعل عبد الله بن عمر الَّذِي خصّه من دَار عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، سُكْنى لِذَوي الْحَاجة من آل عبد الله بن عمر،**يَعْنِي**:* *من كَانَ مُحْتَاجا إِلَى السُّكْنَى من أَهله يسكن فِيمَا خصّه من دَار عمر الَّتِي تصدق بهَا وَقَالَ: لَا تبَاع، وَلَا توهب، كَذَا ذكره ابْن سعد**.**...........**(14/73)**وروى الْبَغَوِيّ فِي (مُعْجم الصَّحَابَة) من طَرِيق بشر بن بشير الْأَسْلَمِيّ عَن أَبِيه،قَالَ: لما قدم الْمُهَاجِرُونَ الْمَدِينَة استنكروا المَاء،وَكَانَت لرجل من بني غفار عين يُقَال لَهَا: رومة، وَكَانَ يَبِيع مِنْهَا الْقرْبَة بِمد،فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (تبيعنيها بِعَين فِي الْجنَّة؟) فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُول الله! لَيْسَ لي وَلَا لِعِيَالِي غَيرهَا، فَبلغ ذَلِك عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فاشتراها بِخَمْسَة وَثَلَاثِينَ ألف دِرْهَم، ثمَّ أَتَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم (فَقَالَ: أَتجْعَلُ لي مَا جعلته لَهُ؟) قَالَ: نعم. قَالَ: قد جَعلتهَا للْمُسلمين. انْتهى. وَإِذا كَانَت عينا فَلَا مَانع أَن يحْفر فِيهَا عُثْمَان بِئْرا، وَيحْتَمل أَن الْعين الْمَذْكُورَة كَانَت تجْرِي إِلَى بِئْر فوسعها عُثْمَان أَو طواها، فنسب حفرهَا إِلَيْهِ. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: رومة،بِضَم الرَّاء وَسُكُون الْوَاو: كَانَ ركية ليهودي يَبِيع الْمُسلمين ماءها، فاشتراها مِنْهُ عُثْمَان بِعشْرين ألف دِرْهَم،وَذكر الْكَلْبِيّ: أَنه كَانَ يَشْتَرِي مِنْهَا قربَة بدرهم قبل أَن يَشْتَرِيهَا عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ. قَوْله: (فصدقوه بِمَا قَالَ) أَي: بِالَّذِي قَالَ عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : السبت 
الموافق : 4 / جمادى أول / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 19/ ديسمبر /2020 ميلادي 

تابع / كتاب " عمدة القاري " لبدر الدين العني رحمه الله 


*(14/86)*
*قَالَ يُونُس بن عبد الْأَعْلَى**:* *قَالَ لنا وهب: أم حرَام إِحْدَى خالات النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من الرضَاعَة،**قَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *فَأَي ذَلِك كَانَ فَأم حرم محرم مِنْهُ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *قَالَ غَيره: إِنَّمَا كَانَت خَالَة لِأَبِيهِ أَو لجده، وَذكر ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ عَن بعض الْعلمَاء أَن هَذَا مَخْصُوص بسيدنا رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَو يحمل دُخُوله عَلَيْهَا**:* *أَنه كَانَ قبل الْحجاب،**إلاَّ أَن قَوْله**:* *تفلي رَأسه، يضعف هَذَا**.* *وَزعم ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ أَنه سمع بعض الْحفاظ يَقُول**:* *كَانَت أم سليم أُخْت آمِنَة من الرضَاعَة وَقَالَ الْحَافِظ الدمياطي: لَيْسَ فِي الحَدِيث مَا يدل على الْخلْوَة بهَا، فَلَعَلَّ ذَاك كَانَ مَعَ ولد أَو خَادِم أَو زوج أَو تَابع، وَالْعَادَة تَقْتَضِي المخالطة بَين المخدوم وَأهل الْخَادِم، سِيمَا إِذا كنَّ مسنَّات، مَعَ مَا ثَبت لَهُ عَلَيْهِ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من الْعِصْمَة، وَلَعَلَّ هَذَا كَانَ قبل الْحجاب، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي سنة خمس، وَقتل أَخِيهَا حرَام الَّذِي كَانَ رَحمهَا لأَجله كَانَ سنة أَربع**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *حرَام ابْن ملْحَان قتل يَوْم بِئْر مَعُونَة، قَتله عَامر بن الطُّفَيْل*
*.........*
*(14/86)*
*كَانَ عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قد منع الْمُسلمين من الْغَزْو فِي الْبَحْر شَفَقَة عَلَيْهِم، واستأذنه مُعَاوِيَة فِي ذَلِك فَلم يَأْذَن لَهُ، فَلَمَّا ولي عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، استأذنه فَأذن لَهُ**.* *وَقَالَ**:* *لَا تكره أحدا، من غزاه طَائِعا فاحمله، فَسَار فِي جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة مِنْهُم أَبُو ذَر وَعبادَة بن الصَّامِت وَمَعَهُ زَوجته أم حرَام بنت ملْحَان وَشَدَّاد بن أَوْس وَأَبُو الدَّرْدَاء فِي آخَرين، وَهُوَ أول من غزا الجزائر فِي الْبَحْر، وَصَالَحَهُ أهل قبرس على مَال، وَالأَصَح أَنَّهَا فتحت عنْوَة، وَلما أَرَادوا الْخُرُوج مِنْهَا قدمت لأم حرَام بغلة لتركبها فَسَقَطت عَنْهَا، فَمَاتَتْ. هُنَالك، فقبرها هُنَالك يعظمونه ويستسقون بِهِ،**وَيَقُولُونَ**:* *قبر الْمَرْأَة الصَّالِحَة**.*
*............*
*(14/92)*
*قَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بنُ فُلَيْحٍ عنْ أبِيهِ وفَوْقَهُ عَرْشُ الرَّحْمانِ*
*أَشَارَ بِهَذَا التَّعْلِيق إِلَى أَن مُحَمَّد بن فليح روى هَذَا الحَدِيث عَن أَبِيه فليح بِإِسْنَادِهِ هَذَا، فَلم يشك كَمَا شكّ يحيى بن صَالح،**بقوله**:* *أرَاهُ فَوْقه عرش الرَّحْمَن، وَهَذَا التَّعْلِيق وَصله البُخَارِيّ فِي التَّوْحِيد عَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن الْمُنْذر عَن مُحَمَّد بن فليح عَن أَبِيه،**وَقَالَ الجياني فِي نُسْخَة أبي الْحسن الْقَابِسِيّ**:* *قَالَ البُخَارِيّ حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن فليح وَهُوَ وهم لِأَن البُخَارِيّ لم يدْرك مُحَمَّدًا هَذَا إِنَّمَا يروي عَن أبي الْمُنْذر وَمُحَمّد بن بشار عَنهُ،**وَالصَّوَاب**:* *قَالَ مُحَمَّد بن فليح مُعَلّق كَمَا روته الْجَمَاعَة*
*...........*
*(14/97)*
*{**وَمن يخرج من بَيته مُهَاجرا إِلَى الله وَرَسُوله**} (**النِّسَاء: 001**) .* *قَالَ**:* *كَانَ رجل من خُزَاعَة يُقَال لَهُ ضَمرَة بن الْعيص بن ضَمرَة بن زنباع الْخُزَاعِيّ، لما أمروا بِالْهِجْرَةِ، وَكَانَ مَرِيضا، فَأمر أَهله أَن يفرشوا لَهُ على سَرِير ويحملوه إِلَى رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**قَالَ**:* *فَفَعَلُوا، فَأَتَاهُ الْمَوْت وَهُوَ بِالتَّنْعِيمِ، فَنزلت هَذِه الْآيَة**.* *وَقد قيل فِي ضَمرَة هَذَا**:* *أَبُو ضَمرَة بن الْعيص،**قَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *وَالصَّحِيح أَنه ضَمرَة لَا أَبُو ضَمرَة،**روينَا عَن زيد بن حَكِيم عَن الحكم بن أبان قَالَ**:* *سَمِعت عِكْرِمَة يَقُول: اسْم الَّذِي خرج من بَيته مُهَاجرا إِلَى الله وَرَسُوله ضَمرَة بن الْعيص،**قَالَ عِكْرِمَة**:* *طلبت اسْمه أَربع عشرَة سنة حَتَّى وقفت عَلَيْهِ**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *مَا الْمُنَاسبَة بَين التَّرْجَمَة وَالْآيَة؟**قلت**:* *يُدْرِكهُ الْمَوْت، أَعم من أَن يكون بقتل، أَو وُقُوع من دَابَّته أَو غير ذَلِك*
*.........*
*(14/112)*
*وَقَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ،**قَوْله**: (**أَرْوَاحهم فِي جَوف طير خضر**)* *،**أَي**:* *يخلق لأرواحهم بَعْدَمَا فَارَقت أبدانهم هياكل على تِلْكَ الْهَيْئَة تتَعَلَّق بهَا وَتَكون خلفا عَن أبدانهم، فيتوسلون بهَا إِلَى نيل مَا يشتهون من اللَّذَّات الحسية**.* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *وَاخْتلفُوا فِيهِ،**فَقيل**:* *لَيست للأقيسة والعقول فِي هَذَا حكم، فَإِذا أَرَادَ الله أَن يَجْعَل الرّوح، إِذا خرجت من الْمُؤمن أَو الشَّهِيد، فِي قناديل أَو جَوف طير أَو حَيْثُ شَاءَ كَانَ ذَلِك، وَوَقع وَلم يبعد، لَا سِيمَا على القَوْل بِأَن الْأَرْوَاح أجساد فَغير مُسْتَحِيل أَن يصور جُزْء من الْإِنْسَان طائراً، أَو يَجْعَل فِي جَوف طَائِر فِي قناديل تَحت الْعَرْش. وَقد اخْتلفُوا فِي الرّوح**.* *فَقَالَ كثير من أَرْبَاب علم الْمعَانِي وَعلم الْبَاطِن والمتكلمين**:* *لَا نَعْرِف حَقِيقَته وَلَا يَصح وَصفه. وَهُوَ مَا جهل الْعباد بِعِلْمِهِ،**وَاسْتَدَلُّوا بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**قل الرّوح من أَمر رَبِّي**} (**الْإِسْرَاء: 58**) .* *وَقَالَ كَثِيرُونَ من شُيُوخنَا**:* *هُوَ الْحَيَاة،**وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ**:* *هُوَ أجسام لَطِيفَة مشاكلة للجسم يحيى بحياته، أجْرى الله الْعَادة بِمَوْت الْجِسْم عِنْد فِرَاقه، وَلِهَذَا وصف بِالْخرُوجِ وَالْقَبْض وبلوغ الْحُلْقُوم،**قَالَ الشَّيْخ**:* *هَذَا هُوَ الْمُخْتَار، وَقد تعلق بِهَذَا الحَدِيث وَأَمْثَاله بعض القائلي بالتناسخ وانتقال الْأَرْوَاح وتنعيمها فِي الصُّور الحسان المرفهة وتعذيبها فِي الصُّور القبيحة المسخرة، وَزَعَمُوا أَن هَذَا هُوَ الثَّوَاب وَالْعِقَاب، وَهَذَا بَاطِل مَرْدُود لإبطاله مَا جَاءَت الشَّرَائِع من إِثْبَات الْحَشْر والنشر وَالْجنَّة وَالنَّار**.*
*..........*
*(14/116)*
*أَن من قَالَ: إِن شَاءَ الله، وتبرأ من مَشِيئَته وَلم يُعْط الْحَظ لنَفسِهِ فِي أَعماله، فَهُوَ حري أَن يبلغ أمله، وَيُعْطى أمْنِيته، وَلَيْسَ كل من قَالَ قولا وَلم يسْتَثْن فِيهِ الْمَشِيئَة بِوَاجِب أَن لَا يبلغ أمله، بل مِنْهُم من شَاءَ الله بإتمام أمله، وَمِنْهُم من يَشَاء أَن لَا يتمه، بِمَا سبق فِي علمه، لَكِن هَذِه الَّتِي أخبر عَنْهَا سيدنَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنَّهَا مِمَّا لَو اسْتثْنى لتم أمله، فَدلَّ هَذَا على أَن الأقدار فِي علم الله، عز وَجل، على ضروب، فقد يقدر للْإنْسَان الرزق وَالْولد والمنزلة إِن فعل كَذَا، أَو قَالَ أَو دَعَا، فَإِن لم يفعل وَلَا قَالَ لم يقدر ذَلِك الشَّيْء. وأصل هَذَا فِي قصَّة يُونُس، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فلولا أَنه كَانَ من المسبحين للبث فِي بَطْنه، فَبَان بِهَذَا أَن تسبيحه كَانَ سَبَب خُرُوجه من بطن الْحُوت، وَلَو لم يسبح مَا خرج مِنْهُ**.*
*.......*
*(14/117)*
*قَالَ حكماء الْإِسْلَام**:* *للْإنْسَان قوًى ثَلَاث: الْعَقْلِيَّة والغضبية والشهوية، وَكَمَال الْقُوَّة الغضبية الشجَاعَة، وَكَمَال الْقُوَّة الشهوية الْجُود، وَكَمَال الْقُوَّة الْعَقْلِيَّة الْحِكْمَة. وَالْأَحْسَن إِشَارَة إِلَيْهِ لِأَن حسن الصُّورَة تَابع لاعتدال المزاج، واعتدال المزاج تَابع لصفاة النَّفس الَّذِي بِهِ جودة القريحة، وَهَذِه الثَّلَاث هِيَ أُمَّهَات الْأَخْلَاق*
*........*
*(4/118)*
*م يروِ عَن عمر بن مُحَمَّد بن جُبَير غير الزُّهْرِيّ، وَقد وَثَّقَهُ النَّسَائِيّ، وَفِيه رد على من زعم أَن شَرط البُخَارِيّ أَن لَا يروي الحَدِيث الَّذِي يُخرجهُ أقل من اثْنَيْنِ، عَن أقل من اثنني، فَإِن هَذَا الحَدِيث مَا رَوَاهُ عَن مُحَمَّد بن جُبَير غير وَلَده، ثمَّ مَا رَوَاهُ عَن عمر غير الزُّهْرِيّ، هَذَا مَعَ تفرد الزُّهْرِيّ بالرواية عَن عمر مُطلقًا**.*
*............*
*من جَوَامِع الْكَلم إِذْ أصُول الْأَخْلَاق**:* *الْحِكْمَة وَالْكَرم والشجاعة، وَأَشَارَ بِعَدَمِ الْكَذِب إِلَى كَمَال الْقُوَّة الْعَقْلِيَّة،**أَي**:* *الْحِكْمَة وبعدم الْجُبْن إِلَى كَمَال الْقُوَّة الغضبية أَي: الشجَاعَة وبعدم الْبُخْل إِلَى كَمَال الْقُوَّة الشهوية أَي: الْجُود، وَهَذِه الثَّلَاث هِيَ أُمَّهَات فواضل الْأَخْلَاق، وَالْأول هُوَ مرتبَة الصديقين، وَالثَّانِي هُوَ مرتبَة الشُّهَدَاء، وَالثَّالِث هُوَ مرتبَة الصَّالِحين أللهم اجْعَلْنَا مِنْهُم**.*
*قلت : اللهم آمين .*
*............*
*(14/132)*
*وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ والسهيلي**:* *أول من حفر الْخَنَادِق منوجهر بن أيرج، وَكَانَ فِي زمن مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام**.*
*.........*
*(14/140)*
*الْيَمَامَة،**بِفَتْح الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وَتَخْفِيف الْمِيم**:* *وَهِي مَدِينَة من الْيَمين على مرحلَتَيْنِ من الطَّائِف، سميت باسم جَارِيَة زرقاء كَانَت تبصر الرَّاكِب من مسيرَة ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام**.* *وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي**:* *الْيَمَامَة بِلَاد،**وَكَانَ اسْمهَا**:* *الجو، فسميت باسم هَذِه الْمَرْأَة لِكَثْرَة مَا أضيف إِلَيْهَا. أَو ذكر الجاحظ أَن الْيَمَامَة كَانَت من بَنَات لُقْمَان بن عَاد، وَأَن اسْمهَا عنز، وَكَانَت زرقاء،**وَقَالَ المَسْعُودِيّ**:* *هِيَ يمامة بنت رَبَاح بن مرّة، وَيَوْم الْيَمَامَة هُوَ الْيَوْم الَّذِي كَانَت فِيهِ الْوَقْعَة بَين الْمُسلمين وَبَين بني حنيفَة أَصْحَاب مُسَيْلمَة الْكذَّاب، وَكَانَت فِي ربيع الأول من سنة اثْنَتَيْ عشرَة من الْهِجْرَة فِي خلَافَة أبي بكر الصّديق، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**.* *وَقيل**:* *كَانَت فِي أَوَاخِر سنة إِحْدَى عشرَة،**وَالْجمع بَين الْقَوْلَيْنِ**:* *أَن ابتداءها كَانَ فِي السّنة الْحَادِيَة عشرَة وانتهاءها فِي السّنة الثَّانِيَة عشرَة، وَقتل فِيهَا جمَاعَة من الْمُسلمين وهم أَرْبَعمِائَة وَخَمْسُونَ من حَملَة الْقُرْآن وَمن الصَّحَابَة،**مِنْهُم**:* *ثَابت بن قيس ابْن شماس، وَكَانَت راية الْأَنْصَار مَعَ ثَابت هَذَا، وَكَانَ رَأس الْعَسْكَر خَالِد بن الْوَلِيد، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَكَانَ بَنو حنيفَة نَحوا من أَرْبَعِينَ ألفا والمسلمون نَحوا من*
*وَقتل من بني حنيفَة نَحْو من إِحْدَى وَعشْرين ألفا، وَفِيهِمْ مُسَيْلمَة الْكذَّاب، قَتله وَحشِي بن حَرْب قَاتل حَمْزَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، رَمَاه بِحَرْبَة فأصابته وَخرجت من الْجَانِب الآخر، وسارع إِلَيْهِ أَبُو دُجَانَة سماك بن حرثة فَضَربهُ بِالسَّيْفِ فَسقط**.*
*وَفِي كتاب** (**الرِّدَّة**)* *لِلْوَاقِدِي بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن بِلَال أَنه رأى سَالم مولى أبي حُذَيْفَة،**وَهُوَ قافل إِلَى الْمَدِينَة من غَزْوَة الْيَمَامَة**:* *أَن دِرْعِي مَعَ الرّفْقَة الَّذين مَعَهم الْفرس الأبلق تَحت قدرهم، فَإِذا أَصبَحت فَخذهَا وأدِّها إِلَى أَهلِي، وَإِن عَليّ شَيْئا من الدّين فمرهم أَن يقضوه عني، فَأخْبرت أَبَا بكر بذلك،**فَقَالَ**:* *نصدق قَوْلك ونقضي عَنهُ دينه الَّذِي ذكرته**.*
*..........*
*(14/144)*
*وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ**:* *وَلَا أعلم رجلا جمع لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَبَوَيْهِ إلاَّ الزبير بن الْعَوام وَسعد بن أبي وَقاص،**كَانَ يَقُول لَهُ**: (**إرم فدَاك أبي وَأمي**) .* *وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ يَقُول لغَيْرِهِمَا**: (**إرم فدَاك أبي، أَو فدتك أُمِّي**)* *، وَهِي كلمة تقال للتبجيل لَيْسَ على الدُّعَاء وَلَا على الْخَبَر،*
*.........*
*(14/145)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *زعم بعض الْمُعْتَزلَة أَن بعث النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الزبير وَحده معَارض لقَوْله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**الرَّاكِب شَيْطَان**)* *، وَنهى أَيْضا عَن أَن يُسَافر الرجل وَحده،**قَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *وَلَيْسَ بَينهمَا تعَارض لاخْتِلَاف الْمَعْنى فِي الْحَدِيثين، وَهُوَ أَن الَّذِي يُسَافر وَحده لَا يأنس بِأحد وَلَا يقطع طَرِيقه بمحدث يهون عَلَيْهِ مؤونة السّفر، كالشيطان الَّذِي لَا يأنس بِأحد وَيطْلب الْوحدَة ليغويه. وَأما سفر الزبير فَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ كالجاسوس يتجسس على قُرَيْش مَا يُرِيدُونَ من حَرْب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلَا يُنَاسِبه إلاَّ الْوحدَة، على أَنه خرج فِي مثل هَذَا الْأَمر الخطير لحماية الدّين وَإِظْهَار طَاعَة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلم يزل، كَانَ عَلَيْهِ حفظ من الله تَعَالَى ببركة دُعَاء النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَأَيْنَ هَذَا من ذَلِك؟ أَلا يرى أَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، لما بلغه أَن سَعْدا بنى قصراً أرسل شخصا وَحده ليهدمه؟ وَذكر ابْن أبي عَاصِم أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أرسل عبد الله بن أنس سَرِيَّة وَحده؟ وَبعث عَمْرو بن أُميَّة وَحده عينا؟**وَذكر ابْن سعد**:* *أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أرسل سَالم بن عُمَيْر سَرِيَّة وَحده، وَحمل الطَّبَرِيّ الحَدِيث على جَوَاز السّفر للرجل الْوَاحِد إِذا كَانَ لَا يهوله هول، وإلاَّ فَمَمْنُوع من السّفر وَحده خشيَة على عقله أَو يَمُوت فَلَا يدْرِي خَبره أحد وَلَا يشهده، كَمَا قَالَ عمر،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *أَرَأَيْتُم إِذا سَافر وَحده فَمَاتَ، من أسأَل عَنهُ؟**قَالَ**:* *وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون النَّهْي عَن السّفر وَحده نهي تَأْدِيب وإرشاد إِلَى مَا هُوَ الأولى**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *وَحمله الشَّيْخ أَبُو مُحَمَّد على السّفر الَّذِي يقصر فِيهِ الصَّلَاة**.*
*.......*
*إِن كَانَ الشوم فَفِي ثَلَاث: فِي الْفرس الحَدِيث**.* *قلت**:* *الشؤم فِي الْفرس الَّذِي يرتبط لغير الْجِهَاد ويقتنى للفخر وَالْخُيَلَاء، وَالْخَيْل الَّتِي أعدت للْجِهَاد هِيَ الْمَخْصُوصَة بِالْخَيرِ وَالْبركَة**.*
*..........*
*(14/146)*
*انَ للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَرْبَعَة وَعِشْرُونَ فرسا، كل وَاحِد مِنْهَا كَانَ مُسَمّى باسم مَخْصُوص معِين،**مثل**:* *السكب والمرتجز واللحيف،**وَكَانَ لَهُ حمَار يُسمى**:* *يَعْفُور، وَغَيره،**وَكَانَ لَهُ بغلة تسمى**:* *دُلْدُل،**وَكَانَت لَهُ لقاح تسمى**:* *الْحِنَّاء والسمراء وَغَيره ذَلِك** ...* *وَكَانَت لَهُ نَاقَة تسمى**:* *القصوى،**وَالْأُخْرَى**:* *العضباء، وَغَيرهمَا. . وَكَانَت لَهُ غنم مِنْهَا سَبْعَة أعنز كل وَاحِدَة مِنْهَا مُسَمَّاة باسم،**وشَاة تدعى**:* *عيثة**.*
*.........*
*انَ للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَرْبَعَة وَعِشْرُونَ فرسا، كل وَاحِد مِنْهَا كَانَ مُسَمّى باسم مَخْصُوص معِين،**مثل**:* *السكب والمرتجز واللحيف،**وَكَانَ لَهُ حمَار يُسمى**:* *يَعْفُور، وَغَيره،**وَكَانَ لَهُ بغلة تسمى**:* *دُلْدُل،**وَكَانَت لَهُ لقاح تسمى**:* *الْحِنَّاء والسمراء وَغَيره ذَلِك** ...* *وَكَانَت لَهُ نَاقَة تسمى**:* *القصوى،**وَالْأُخْرَى**:* *العضباء، وَغَيرهمَا. . وَكَانَت لَهُ غنم مِنْهَا سَبْعَة أعنز كل وَاحِدَة مِنْهَا مُسَمَّاة باسم،**وشَاة تدعى**:* *عيثة**.*
*...........*
*وَوَقع فِي** (**السِّيرَة**)* *لِابْنِ هِشَام: أَن اسْم فرس أبي قَتَادَة الحزوة،*
*(**فَركب فرسا لَهُ يُقَال لَهُ: الجرادة**)* *، بِفَتْح الْجِيم وَتَخْفِيف الرَّاء، وَوَقع فِي** (**السِّيرَة**)* *لِابْنِ هِشَام: أَن اسْم فرس أبي قَتَادَة الحزوة، بِفَتْح الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَسُكُون الزَّاي بعْدهَا وَاو،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *إِمَّا أَن يكون لَهَا إسمان، وَإِمَّا أَن أَحدهمَا تَصْحِيف، وَالَّذِي فِي** (**الصَّحِيح**)* *هُوَ الْمُعْتَمد**.* *قلت**:* *دَعْوَى التَّصْحِيف غير صَحِيحَة،**وَلَا مَانع أَن يكون لَهَا إسمان**:*
*........*
*(14/147)*
*أَبُو عبد الله هُوَ البُخَارِيّ نَفسه،**يَعْنِي**:* *قَالَ بَعضهم بِالْخَاءِ الْمُعْجَمَة. وَفِي** (**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *وَصَحَّ عَن البُخَارِيّ أَنه بِالْخَاءِ الْمُعْجَمَة،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *وَلم يتحققه،**وَالْمَشْهُور هُوَ الأول يَعْنِي**:* *بِالْحَاء الْمُهْملَة مُصَغرًا، وَبِه جزم الْهَرَوِيّ والدمياطي،**وَقيل**:* *الَّذِي قَالَه البُخَارِيّ رِوَايَة عبد الْمُهَيْمِن بن عَبَّاس بن سهل أَخُو أبي بن عَبَّاس،**وَلَفظه عِنْد ابْن أبي مَنْدَه**:* *كَانَ لرَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عِنْد سعد بن سعد وَالِد سهل ثَلَاثَة أَفْرَاس،**فَسمِعت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يسميهن**:* *لزازا، يَعْنِي بِكَسْر اللَّام وبزايين الأولى خَفِيفَة،**و**:* *الظرب، بِفَتْح الظَّاء الْمُعْجَمَة وَكسر الرَّاء وَفِي آخِره بَاء مُوَحدَة**.* *و**:* *اللخيف،**وَحكى سبط ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *أَن البُخَارِيّ ضَبطه بِالتَّصْغِيرِ وَالْخَاء الْمُعْجَمَة،**قَالَ**:* *وَكَذَا حَكَاهُ ابْن سعيد عَن الْوَاقِدِيّ،**وَقَالَ**:* *أهداه لَهُ ربيعَة بن أبي الْبَراء مَالك بن عَامر العامري، وَأَبوهُ الَّذِي يعرف بملاعب الأسنة، فأثابه عَلَيْهِ فَرَائض من نعم بني كلاب،**وَقَالَ ابْن أبي خَيْثَمَة**:* *أهداه لَهُ فَرْوَة بن عَمْرو الجذامي من أَرض البلقاء**.*
*.......*
*(14/148)*
*قَالَ ابْن عَبدُوس، فِي** (**أَسمَاء خيله ودوابه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**) :* *كَانَ أَخْضَر من العفر وَهُوَ التُّرَاب. وَفِي** (**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *وَزعم شَيخنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّد التوني أَنه شبه فِي عَدْوِهِ باليعفور وَهُوَ الظبي، أهداه لسيدنا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْمُقَوْقس،**وَأهْدى لَهُ فَرْوَة بن عَمْرو حمارا يُقَال لَهُ**:* *يعقور،**وَقَالَ ابْن عَبدُوس**:* *هما وَاحِد،**ورد عَلَيْهِ الدمياطي فَقَالَ**:* *عفير أهداه الْمُقَوْقس، ويعفور أهداه فَرْوَة بن عَمْرو، وَقيل بِالْعَكْسِ، ويعفور،**بِفَتْح الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وَسُكُون الْعين الْمُهْملَة وَضم الْفَاء**:* *وَهُوَ ولد الظبي، كَأَنَّهُ سمي بذلك لسرعته**.* *وَقَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ**:* *نعق يَعْفُور منصرف رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من حجَّة الْوَدَاع،**وَقيل**:* *طرح نَفسه فِي بِئْر يَوْم مَاتَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ذكره السُّهيْلي 

(14/150)وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: فِيهِ: أَن ركُوب الفحولة أفضل للرُّكُوب من الْإِنَاث لشدتها وجرأتها، وَمَعْلُوم أَن الْمَدِينَة لم تخل من إناث الْخَيل وَلم ينْقل عَن سيدنَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَلَا جملَة أَصْحَابه أَنهم ركبُوا غير الفحول، وَلم يكن ذَلِك إلاَّ لفضلها إِلَّا مَا ذكر عَن سعد بن أبي وَقاص رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه كَانَ لَهُ فرس أُنْثَى بلقاء، وَذكر سيف فِي (الْفتُوح) : أَنَّهَا الَّتِي ركبهَا أَبُو محجن حِين كَانَ عِنْد سعد مُقَيّدا بالعراق، وَذكر الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي (سنَنه) عَن الْمِقْدَاد،قَالَ: غزوت مَعَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَوْم بدر على فرس لي أُنْثَى، وروى الْوَلِيد بن مُسلم فِي الْجِهَاد لَهُ من طَرِيق عبَادَة بن نسي، بِضَم النُّون وَفتح السِّين الْمُهْملَة،اَوْ ابْن محيريز: أَنهم كَانُوا يستحبون إناث الْخَيل فِي الغارات والبيات، وَلما خَفِي من أُمُور الْحَرْب، ويستحبون الفحولة فِي الصُّفُوف والحصون، وَلما ظهر من أُمُور الْحَرْب، وَرُوِيَ عَن خَالِد بن الْوَلِيد، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه كَانَ لَا يُقَاتل إلاَّ على أُنْثَى، لِأَنَّهَا تدفع الْبَوْل، وَهِي أقل صهيلاً، والفحل يحْبسهُ فِي جريه حَتَّى ينفتق ويؤذي بصهيله،وروى أَبُو عبد الرَّحْمَن عَن معَاذ بن الْعَلَاء عَن يحيى بن أبي كثير يرفعهُ: عَلَيْكُم بإناث الْخَيل، فَإِن ظُهُورهَا عز وبطونها كنز،وَفِي لفظ: ظُهُورهَا حرز..........(14/155)وَفِي (التَّوْضِيح) : خَالف أَبُو حنيفَة عَامَّة الْعلمَاء قَدِيما وحديثاً،وَقَالَ: لَا يُسهم للفارس إلاَّ سهم وَاحِد،وَقَالَ: أكره أَن أفضل بَهِيمَة على مُسلم، وَخَالفهُ أَصْحَابه فَبَقيَ وَحده،وَقَالَ ابْن سَحْنُون: انْفَرد أَبُو حنيفَة بذلك دون فُقَهَاء الْأَمْصَار. قلت: لم ينْفَرد أَبُو حنيفَة بذلك، بل جَاءَ مثل ذَلِك عَن عمر وَعلي وَأبي مُوسَى، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم. فَإِن قلت: الْوَاقِدِيّ فِيهِ مقَال. قلت: مَا لِلْوَاقِدِي؟فقد قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم الْحَرْبِيّ: سَمِعت مصعباً الزبيرِي، وَسُئِلَ عَن الْوَاقِدِيّ،فَقَالَ: ثِقَة مَأْمُون، وَكَذَلِكَ قَالَ الْمسَيبِي حِين سُئِلَ عَنهُ، وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد الْقَاسِم بن سَلام الْوَاقِدِيّ ثِقَة، وَعَن الدَّاودِيّ،قَالَ: الْوَاقِدِيّ أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ فِي الحَدِيث، وَلَئِن سلمنَا أَن فِيهِ مقَالا فَفِي أَكثر أَحَادِيث هَؤُلَاءِ أَيْضا مقَال. فَحَدِيث أبي دَاوُد الَّذِي رَوَاهُ عَن أَحْمد فِيهِ المَسْعُودِيّ فِيهِ مقَال، واسْمه عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عبد الله بن عتبَة بن عبد الله بن مَسْعُود. وَحَدِيث أبي رهم فِيهِ قيس بن الرّبيع، قَالَ فِي (التَّنْقِيح) : ضعفه بعض الْأَئِمَّة، وَأَبُو رهم مُخْتَلف فِي صحبته. وَحَدِيث أبي كَبْشَة الْأَنمَارِي فِيهِ مُحَمَّد بن عمرَان الْعَبْسِي،قَالَ النَّسَائِيّ: لَيْسَ بِالْقَوِيّ، وَفِيه عبد الله بن بشر،قَالَ النَّسَائِيّ: لَيْسَ بِثِقَة،وَقَالَ يحيى الْقطَّان: لَا شَيْء،وَقَالَ أَبُو حَاتِم وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ: ضَعِيف. وَقَالَ ابْن حزم: للراجل وراكب الْبَغْل وَالْحمار والجمل سهم وَاحِد فَقَط، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأبي سُلَيْمَان،وَقَالَ أَحْمد: للفارس ثَلَاثَة أسْهم ولراكب الْبَعِير سَهْمَان.ولاَ يُسْهَمُ لأِكْثَرَ مِنْ فَرَسٍهُوَ من بَقِيَّة كَلَام مَالك، وَهُوَ قَول الْجُمْهُور، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَمُحَمّد بن الْحسن وَأهل الظَّاهِر. وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَالثَّوْري وَاللَّيْث وَأحمد وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَإِسْحَاق: يُسهم لفرسين، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن وهب وَابْن الجهم من الْمَالِكِيَّة،وَقَالَ ابْن أبي عَاصِم: وَهُوَ قَول الْحسن وَمَكْحُول وَسَعِيد بن عُثْمَان،وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: لم يقل أحد أَنه يُسهم لأكْثر من فرسين إلاَّ شَيْئا رُوِيَ عَن سُلَيْمَان بن مُوسَى الْأَشْدَق،قَالَ: يُسهم لمن عِنْده أَفْرَاس: لكل فرس سَهْمَان وَهُوَ شَاذ........(14/157)(أَنا النَّبِي لَا كذب) ،زعم ابْن التِّين أَن بعض أهل الْعلم كَانَ يرويهِ: لَا كذب، بِنصب الْبَاء ليخرجه عَن أَن يكون مَوْزُونا،وَفِيه إِثْبَات لنبوته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنا لَيْسَ بكاذب فِيمَا أَقُول، فَيجوز على الانهزام، وانتسابه إِلَى جده لرؤيا كَانَ عبد الْمطلب رَآهَا دَالَّة على نبوته مَشْهُورَة عِنْد الْعَرَب وعبررها لَهُ سيف ابْن ذِي يزن، فِيمَا ذكره ابْن ظفر. قلت: قصَّته أَن عبد الْمطلب لما وَفد على سيف بن ذِي يزن فِي جمَاعَة من قُرَيْش أخبر سيف أَن يكون فِي وَلَده نَبِي، وَكَانَ ذَلِك مِمَّا يناقله أهل الْيمن كَابِرًا عَن كَابر إِلَى أَن بلغ سَيْفا. وَقيل: لِأَن شهرة جده كَانَت أَكثر من شهرة أَبِيه، لِأَنَّهُ توفّي شَابًّا فِي حَيَاة أَبِيه.
.........(14/160)وَقد أجمع الْعلمَاء على جَوَاز الْمُسَابقَة بِلَا عوض، لَكِن قصرهَا مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ على الْخُف والحافر والنصل، وَخَصه بعض الْعلمَاء بِالْخَيْلِ، وَأَجَازَهُ عَطاء فِي كل شَيْء.وَأما الْمُسَابقَة بعوض فَإِن كَانَ المَال شرطا من جَانب وَاحِد بِأَن يَقُول أَحدهمَا لصَاحبه: إِن سبقتني فلك كَذَا وَإِن سبقتك فَلَا شَيْء لي، فَهُوَ جَائِز. وَحكي عَن مَالك أَنه: لَا يجوز، لِأَنَّهُ قمار، وَلَو شَرط المَال من الْجَانِبَيْنِ حرم بِالْإِجْمَاع إلاَّ إِذا أدخلا ثَالِثا بَينهمَا. وَقَالا للثَّالِث: إِن سبقتنا فالمالان لَك، وَإِن سبقناك فَلَا شَيْء لَك، وَهُوَ فِيمَا بَينهمَا أَيهمَا سبق أخذا لجعل عَن صَاحبه، وَسَأَلَ أَشهب مَالِكًا عَن الْمُحَلّل،قَالَ: لَا أحبه، وَلنَا مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة أَنه، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،قَالَ: (من أَدخل فرسه بَين فرسين وَهُوَ لَا يَأْمَن إِن سبق فَلَيْسَ قماراً، وَإِن أَمن إِن يسْبق فَهُوَ قمار) . فَلهَذَا يشْتَرط أَن يكون فرس الْمُحَلّل أَو بعيره مكافياً بفرسيهما، أَو بعيريهما، وَإِن لم يكن مكافئاً كَانَ أَحدهمَا بطيئاً فَهُوَ قمار،وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد: إِدْخَال الثَّالِث إِنَّمَا يكون حِيلَة إِذا توهم سبقه، كَذَا فِي (التَّتِمَّة) : وَيشْتَرط فِي الْمُسَابقَة فِي الْحَيَوَان تَحْدِيد الْمسَافَة، وَكَذَا فِي المناضلة بِالرَّمْي.والمسابقة بالأقدام تجوز إِذا كَانَ المَال مَشْرُوطًا من جَانب وَاحِد، وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي فِي قَول،وَقَالَ فِي الْمَنْصُوص: لَا يجوز، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَأحمد.وَلَا تجوز الْمُسَابقَة فِي البغال وَالْحمير، وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي فِي قَول،وَمَالك وَأحمد: إِذا كَانَ بِجعْل، وَعَن الشَّافِعِي،فِي قَول: تجوز.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الأثنين 
الموافق / 6جمادى الأول /1442 هجري
الموافق / 21/ ديسمبر / 2020 ميلادي 
تابع / عمدة القاري لبدر الدين العيني 

*(14/160)*
*وَقد أجمع الْعلمَاء على جَوَاز الْمُسَابقَة بِلَا عوض، لَكِن قصرهَا مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ على الْخُف والحافر والنصل، وَخَصه بعض الْعلمَاء بِالْخَيْلِ، وَأَجَازَهُ عَطاء فِي كل شَيْء**.*
*وَأما الْمُسَابقَة بعوض فَإِن كَانَ المَال شرطا من جَانب وَاحِد بِأَن يَقُول أَحدهمَا لصَاحبه**:* *إِن سبقتني فلك كَذَا وَإِن سبقتك فَلَا شَيْء لي، فَهُوَ جَائِز**.* *وَحكي عَن مَالك أَنه**:* *لَا يجوز، لِأَنَّهُ قمار، وَلَو شَرط المَال من الْجَانِبَيْنِ حرم بِالْإِجْمَاع إلاَّ إِذا أدخلا ثَالِثا بَينهمَا**.* *وَقَالا للثَّالِث**:* *إِن سبقتنا فالمالان لَك، وَإِن سبقناك فَلَا شَيْء لَك، وَهُوَ فِيمَا بَينهمَا أَيهمَا سبق أخذا لجعل عَن صَاحبه، وَسَأَلَ أَشهب مَالِكًا عَن الْمُحَلّل،**قَالَ**:* *لَا أحبه، وَلنَا مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة أَنه، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**قَالَ**: (**من أَدخل فرسه بَين فرسين وَهُوَ لَا يَأْمَن إِن سبق فَلَيْسَ قماراً، وَإِن أَمن إِن يسْبق فَهُوَ قمار**) .* *فَلهَذَا يشْتَرط أَن يكون فرس الْمُحَلّل أَو بعيره مكافياً بفرسيهما، أَو بعيريهما، وَإِن لم يكن مكافئاً كَانَ أَحدهمَا بطيئاً فَهُوَ قمار،**وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد**:* *إِدْخَال الثَّالِث إِنَّمَا يكون حِيلَة إِذا توهم سبقه، كَذَا فِي** (**التَّتِمَّة**) :* *وَيشْتَرط فِي الْمُسَابقَة فِي الْحَيَوَان تَحْدِيد الْمسَافَة، وَكَذَا فِي المناضلة بِالرَّمْي**.*
*والمسابقة بالأقدام تجوز إِذا كَانَ المَال مَشْرُوطًا من جَانب وَاحِد، وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي فِي قَول،**وَقَالَ فِي الْمَنْصُوص**:* *لَا يجوز، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَأحمد**.*
*وَلَا تجوز الْمُسَابقَة فِي البغال وَالْحمير، وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي فِي قَول،**وَمَالك وَأحمد**:* *إِذا كَانَ بِجعْل، وَعَن الشَّافِعِي،**فِي قَول**:* *تجوز**.*
*..........*
*(14/163)*
*وأيلة، بِفَتْح الْهمزَة وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وَفتح اللَّام وَفِي آخِره هَاء، إخر الْحجاز وَأول الشَّام، بَينهَا وَبَين الْمَدِينَة خمس عشرَة مرحلة**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد**:* *الأيلة،**على وزن**:* *فعلة، مَدِينَة على شاطيء الْبَحْر فِي منصف مَا بَين مصر وَمَكَّة، وَاسم ملكهَا الَّذِي أهْدى البغلة للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم** (**يوحنا بن روبة**)* *،**وَفِي رِوَايَة سُلَيْمَان عِنْد مُسلم**:* *وَجَاء اسْم رَسُول بن الْعلمَاء صَاحب إيلة إِلَى رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِكِتَاب، وَأهْدى لَهُ بغلة بَيْضَاء**.* *قلت**:* *الظَّاهِر أَن عُلَمَاء اسْم أم يوحنا،**وَاسم البغلة**:* *دُلْدُل، وَالصَّحِيح أَن دُلْدُل أهداها لَهُ الْمُقَوْقس،**وَقَالَ مُسلم**:* *كَانَت البغلة الَّتِي أهداها صَاحب أَيْلَة بَيْضَاء،**وَيُقَال لَهَا**:* *إيلية*
*...........*
*(14/164)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *هَذَا دَال على أَن النِّسَاء لَا جِهَاد عَلَيْهِنَّ،**وأنهن غير داخلات فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**انفروا خفافاً وثقالاً**} (**التَّوْبَة: 14**) .* *وَهُوَ إِجْمَاع،**وَلَيْسَ فِي قَوْله**: (**جهادكن الْحَج**)* *أَنه لَيْسَ لَهُنَّ أَن يتطوعن بِهِ، وَإِنَّمَا فِيهِ أَنه الْأَفْضَل لَهُنَّ، وَسَببه أَنَّهُنَّ لسن من أهل الْقِتَال لِلْعَدو، وَلَا قدرَة لَهُنَّ عَلَيْهِ وَلَا قيام بِهِ، وَلَيْسَ للْمَرْأَة أفضل من الاستتار وَترك مُبَاشرَة الرِّجَال بِغَيْر قتال، فَكيف فِي حَال الْقِتَال الَّتِي هِيَ أصعب؟ وَالْحج يمكنهن فِيهِ بمجانبة الرِّجَال، والاستتار عَنْهُن، فَلذَلِك كَانَ أفضل لَهُنَّ من الْجِهَاد*
*..........*
*(14/166)*
*كنُود، امْرَأَة مُعَاوِيَة بن أبي سُفْيَان، كَانَ مُعَاوِيَة أَخذهَا مَعَه لما غزا قبرس فِي الْبَحْر سنة ثَمَان وَعشْرين، وَكَانَ مُعَاوِيَة أول من ركب الْبَحْر للغزاة فِي خلَافَة عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ. وقرظة بن عبد عَمْرو بن نَوْفَل بن عبد منَاف، صرح بذلك خَليفَة بن خياط فِي** (**تَارِيخه**)* *وَغَيره،**وَقد وهم من قَالَ**:* *إِنَّهَا بنت قرظة بن كَعْب الْأنْصَارِيّ، وَذكر البلاذري فِي** (**تَارِيخه**) :* *أَن قرظة بن عبد عَمْرو مَاتَ كَافِرًا ولبنتها رُؤْيَة، وَكَذَا لأَخِيهَا مُسلم بن قرظة الَّذِي قتل يَوْم الْجمل مَعَ عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**.*
*.......*
*(14/168)*
*كنُود، امْرَأَة مُعَاوِيَة بن أبي سُفْيَان، كَانَ مُعَاوِيَة أَخذهَا مَعَه لما غزا قبرس فِي الْبَحْر سنة ثَمَان وَعشْرين، وَكَانَ مُعَاوِيَة أول من ركب الْبَحْر للغزاة فِي خلَافَة عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ. وقرظة بن عبد عَمْرو بن نَوْفَل بن عبد منَاف، صرح بذلك خَليفَة بن خياط فِي** (**تَارِيخه**)* *وَغَيره،**وَقد وهم من قَالَ**:* *إِنَّهَا بنت قرظة بن كَعْب الْأنْصَارِيّ، وَذكر البلاذري فِي** (**تَارِيخه**) :* *أَن قرظة بن عبد عَمْرو مَاتَ كَافِرًا ولبنتها رُؤْيَة، وَكَذَا لأَخِيهَا مُسلم بن قرظة الَّذِي قتل يَوْم الْجمل مَعَ عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**.*
*..........*
*(14/167)*
*اخْتلف فِي الْمَرْأَة: هَل يُسهم لَهَا؟**قَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ**:* *يُسهم للنِّسَاء، لِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أسْهم لَهُنَّ بِخَيْبَر، وَأخذ الْمُسلمُونَ بذلك وَبِه، قَالَ ابْن حبيب،**وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ والكوفيون وَاللَّيْث وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *لَا يُسهم لَهُنَّ وَلَكِن يرْضخ لَهُنَّ محتجين بقول ابْن عَبَّاس فِي** (**صَحِيح مُسلم**)* *لنجدة: كن النِّسَاء يجدين من الْغَنِيمَة وَلم يضْرب لَهُم بِسَهْم**.* *وَذكر التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *أَن بعض أهل الْعلم،**قَالَ**:* *يُسهم للذِّمِّيّ، إِذا شهد الْقِتَال مَعَ الْمُسلمين، وروى عَن الزُّهْرِيّ أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أسْهم لقوم من الْيَهُود قَاتلُوا مَعَه،**قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَهُوَ قَول الزُّهْرِيّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَإِسْحَاق. وَالْمَجْنُون المطبق لَا يُسهم لَهُ كَالصَّبِيِّ،**وَقيل**:* *يُسهم لَهُ، وَالظَّاهِر أَنه لَا يُسهم لَهُ كالمفلوج الْيَابِس**.*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الْأَعْمَى والمقعد، وأقطع الْيَدَيْنِ لاختلافهم، هَل يتَمَكَّن لَهُم نوع من أَنْوَاع الْقِتَال كإدارة الرَّأْي إِن كَانُوا من أَهله، وكقتال المقعد رَاكِبًا، وَالْأَعْمَى يناول النبل، وَنَحْو ذَلِك، ويكثرون السوَاد فَمن رأى لمثل ذَلِك أثرا فِي اسْتِحْقَاق الْغَنِيمَة أسْهم لَهُم**.* *وَأما الَّذِي يخرج وَبِه مرض فَعِنْدَ الْمَالِكِيَّة فِيهِ خلاف**:* *هَل يُسهم لَهُ أم لَا؟ فَإِن مرض بعد الإدراب فَفِيهِ خلاف، الْأَكْثَرُونَ يسهمون لَهُ، وَلم يَخْتَلِفُوا أَن من مرض بعد الْقِتَال يُسهم لَهُ، وَإِن كَانَ مَرضه بعد حوز الْغَنِيمَة*
*........*
*(14/168)*
*قَالَ أَبُو عمر فِي** (**الِاسْتِيعَاب**) :* *أم سليط امْرَأَة من المبايعات حضرت مَعَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَوْم أحد،**وَقَالَ غَيره**:* *وَلَا يعرف اسْمهَا، وَلَيْسَ فِي الصحابيات من يشاركها فِي هَذِه الكنية**.* *قلت**:* *ذكرهَا ابْن سعد فِي** (**طَبَقَات النِّسَاء**)* *،**وَقَالَ**:* *هِيَ أم قيس بنت عبيد بن زِيَاد بن ثَعْلَبَة من بني مَازِن تزَوجهَا أَبُو سليط بن أبي حَارِثَة عَمْرو بن قيس من بني عدي بن النجار، فَولدت لَهُ سليطاً،**وَفَاطِمَة فَلذَلِك كَانَ يُقَال لَهَا**:* *أم سليط، وَذكر أَنَّهَا شهِدت خَيْبَر وحنيناً وغفل عَن ذكر شهودها خَيْبَر*
*..........*
*(14/175)*
*وَعَن الْحسن أَيْضا**:* *اصْبِرُوا على المصائب وَصَابِرُوا على الصَّلَوَات الْخمس،**وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد ابْن كَعْب**:* *إصبروا على دينكُمْ وَصَابِرُوا لوعدي الَّذِي وعدتكم عَلَيْهِ وَرَابطُوا عدوي وَعَدُوكُمْ حَتَّى يتْرك دينه لدينكم واتقوني فِيمَا بيني وَبَيْنكُم لَعَلَّكُمْ تفلحون غَدا إِذا لقيتموني. وَفِي** (**تَفْسِير ابْن كثير**) :* *قَالَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ: أمروا أَن يصبروا على دينهم الَّذِي ارْتَضَاهُ الله لَهُم، وَهُوَ الْإِسْلَام، وَلَا يَدعُوهُ لسراء وَلَا لضراء وَلَا لشدَّة وَلَا لرخاء حَتَّى يموتوا مُسلمين، وَأَن يصابروا الْأَعْدَاء الَّذين يملون دينهم*
*..........*
*(14/177)*
*من الْهم والحزن** " قَالَ الْخطابِيّ أَكثر النَّاس لَا يفرقون بَين الْهم والحزن وهما على اخْتِلَافهمَا فِي الِاسْم يتقاربان فِي الْمَعْنى إِلَّا أَن الْحزن إِنَّمَا يكون على أَمر قد وَقع والهم إِنَّمَا هُوَ فِيمَا يتَوَقَّع وَلم يكن بعد وَقَالَ الْقَزاز الْهم هُوَ الْغم والحزن تَقول أهمني هَذَا الْأَمر وأحزنني وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون من همه الْمَرَض إِذا أذابه وأنحله مَأْخُوذ من هم الشَّحْم إِذا أذابه وَالشَّيْء مهموم أَي مذاب*
*........*
*(14/178)*
*وَقَيْصَر لقب هِرقل مَلَكَ إِحْدَى وَثَلَاثِينَ سنة، فَفِي ملكه مَاتَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.*
*........*
*(14/179)*
*هَل فِيكُم من رأى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،** بدل: من صحب، وَهُوَ رد لقَوْل جمَاعَة من المتصوفة الْقَائِلين: إِن سيدنَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يره أحد فِي صورته، ذكره السَّمْعَانِيّ، وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: يشْهد لهَذَا الحَدِيث قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (خير الْقُرُون قَرْني ثمَّ الَّذين يَلُونَهُمْ ثمَّ الَّذين يَلُونَهُمْ)* 
*...........*
*(14/181)*
*الَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**: كَانَ فِي يَوْم أحد قَوْله: (وَفِي أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم رجل) ، واسْمه قزمان وَهُوَ مَعْدُود فِي الْمُنَافِقين، وَكَانَ تخلف يَوْم أحد فَعَيَّرَهُ النِّسَاء وقلن لَهُ: مَا أَنْت إِلَّا امْرَأَة، فَخرج فَكَانَ أول من رمى بِسَهْم ثمَّ كسر جفن سَيْفه. ونادى: يَا آل الْأَوْس قَاتلُوا على الأحساب، فَلَمَّا خرج مر بِهِ قَتَادَة بن النُّعْمَان فَقَالَ لَهُ: هَنِيئًا لَك الشَّهَادَة، فَقَالَ: إِنِّي وَالله مَا قَاتَلت على دين، مَا قَاتَلت إلاَّ على الْحفاظ، ثمَّ قتل نَفسه، فَقَالَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: إِن الله ليؤيد هَذَا الدّين بِالرجلِ الْفَاجِر*
*........*
*(182)*
*(لَا يدع لَهُم شَاذَّة) ، بشين وذال معجمتين، والفاذة، بِالْفَاءِ وَتَشْديد الذَّال الْمُعْجَمَة، قَالَ الْخطابِيّ: الشاذة هِيَ الَّتِي كَانَت فِي الْقَوْم ثمَّ شذت مِنْهُم، والفاذة من لم يخْتَلط مَعَهم أصلا، فوصفه بِأَنَّهُ لَا يبقي شَيْئا إِلَّا أَتَى عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ: الشاذة والفاذة مَا صغر وَكبر ويركب كل صَعب وَذَلُول، وَيُقَال: أنث الْكَلِمَتَيْنِ على وَجه الْمُبَالغَة، كَمَا قَالُوا: عَلامَة ونسابة،*
*.......*
*(14/183)*
*قَالَ رَسُول الله،** صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: كل الْعَرَب من ولد إِسْمَاعِيل بن إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَفِي كتاب الزبير: حَدثنِي إِبْرَاهِيم الْحزَامِي حَدثنِي عبد الْعَزِيز بن عمرَان عَن مُعَاوِيَة بن صَالح الْحِمْيَرِي عَن ثَوْر عَن مَكْحُول قَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: الْعَرَب كلهَا بَنو إِسْمَاعِيل إِلَّا أَربع قبائل: السّلف والأوزاع وحضرموت وَثَقِيف،*
*وَفِي الحَدِيث دلَالَة على رُجْحَان قَول من قَالَ من أهل النّسَب**: إِن الْيمن من ولد إِسْمَاعِيل وَأسلم من قحطان.*
*.....*
*(14/182)*
*مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أبي رَاشد الحبراني عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، رأى رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم رجلا يَرْمِي بقوس فارسية،** فَقَالَ: إرم بهَا، ثمَّ نظر إِلَى قَوس عَرَبِيَّة، فَقَالَ: عَلَيْكُم بِهَذِهِ وأمثالها فَإِن بِهَذِهِ يُمكن الله لكم فِي الْبِلَاد ويزيدكم فِي النَّصْر، وَذكر الْبَيْهَقِيّ عَن أبي عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عَائِشَة، أَنَّهَا قَالَت: قَالَ قَالَ أهل الْعلم، إِنَّمَا نهى عَن الْقوس الفارسية لِأَنَّهَا إِذا انْقَطع وترها لم ينْتَفع بهَا صَاحبهَا، والعربية إِذا انْقَطع وترها كَانَت لَهُ عَصا ينْتَفع بهَا.*
*........ز*
*(14/184)*
*القَوْل بِأَنَّهُمَا مَاتَا كَافِرين غير جيد،**لما قيل**:* *إِن الله أحياهما لأَجله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بل الْوَجْه فِي هَذَا أَن هَذَا القَوْل بالتفدية لأجل إِظْهَار الْبر والمحبة، كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ، وللأبوة حُرْمَة كَيفَ كَانَت،**وَعَن مَالك**:* *من آذَى مُسلما فِي أَبَوَيْهِ الْكَافرين عُوقِبَ وأدب لحرمتهما عَلَيْهِ*
*......*
*(14/196)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي لِبَاسه على عشرَة أَقْوَال: الأول: محرم بِكُل حَال**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *يحرم إلاَّ فِي الْحَرْب**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *يحرم إلاَّ فِي السّفر**.* *الرَّابِع**:* *يحرم إلاَّ فِي الْمَرَض**.* *الْخَامِس**:* *يحرم إلاَّ فِي الْغَزْو**.* *السَّادِس**:* *يحرم إلاَّ فِي الْعلم**.* *السَّابِع**:* *يحرم على الرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء**.* *الثَّامِن**:* *يحرم لبسه من فَوق دون لبسه من أَسْفَل وَهُوَ الْفرش، قَالَه أَبُو حنيفَة وَابْن الْمَاجشون**.* *التَّاسِع**:* *يُبَاح بِكُل حَال**.* *الْعَاشِر**:* *محرم، وَإِن خلط مَعَ غَيره كالخز**.*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *اخْتلف النَّاس فِي لِبَاسه فأجازته طَائِفَة وكرهته أُخْرَى: فَمِمَّنْ كرهه: عمر بن الْخطاب وَابْن سِيرِين وَعِكْرِمَة وَابْن محيريز،**وَقَالُوا**:* *الْكَرَاهَة فِي الْحَرْب أَشد لما يرجون من الشَّهَادَة، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَأبي حنيفَة. وَمِمَّنْ أجَازه فِي الْحَرْب أنس،**روى معمر عَن ثَابت قَالَ**:* *رَأَيْت أنس بن مَالك لبس الديباج فِي فزعة فزعها النَّاس،**وَقَالَ أَبُو فرقد**:* *رَأَيْت على تجافيف أبي مُوسَى الديباح وَالْحَرِير،**وَقَالَ عَطاء**:* *الديباج فِي الْحَرْب سلَاح، وَأَجَازَهُ مُحَمَّد بن الْحَنَفِيَّة وَعُرْوَة وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ،**وَهُوَ قَول أبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَذكر ابْن حبيب عَن ابْن الْمَاجشون**:* *أَنه اسْتحبَّ الْحَرِير فِي الْجِهَاد وَالصَّلَاة بِهِ حِينَئِذٍ للترهيب على الْعَدو والمباهاة*
*........*
*(14/198)*
*(**أول جَيش من أمتِي يغزون الْبَحْر**)* *أَرَادَ بِهِ جَيش مُعَاوِيَة،**وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *مُعَاوِيَة أول من غزا الْبَحْر،**وَقَالَ ابْن جرير**:* *قَالَ بَعضهم: كَانَ ذَلِك فِي سنة سبع وَعشْرين، وَهِي غَزْوَة قبرص فِي زمن عُثْمَان بن عَفَّان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**وَقَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ**:* *كَانَ ذَلِك فِي سنة ثَمَان وَعشْرين،**وَقَالَ أَبُو معشر**:* *غَزَاهَا فِي سنة ثَلَاث وَثَلَاثِينَ، وَكَانَت أم حرَام مَعَهم، وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي** (**جَامع المسانيد**) :* *أَنَّهَا غزت مَعَ عبَادَة بن الصَّامِت فوقصتها بغلة لَهَا شهباء، فَوَقَعت فَمَاتَتْ،**وَقَالَ هِشَام ابْن عمار**:* *رَأَيْت قبرها ووقفت عَلَيْهِ بالسَّاحل بفاقيس**.

(14/200)(أول جَيش من أمتِي يغزون مَدِينَة قَيْصر) ، أَرَادَ بهَا الْقُسْطَنْطِين  ِيَّة كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ، وَذكر أَن يزِيد بن مُعَاوِيَة غزا بِلَاد الرّوم حَتَّى بلغ قسنطينية،وَمَعَهُ جمَاعَة من سَادَات الصَّحَابَة مِنْهُم: ابْن عمر، وَابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن الزبير وَأَبُو أَيُّوب الْأنْصَارِيّ، وَكَانَت وَفَاة أبي أَيُّوب الْأنْصَارِيّ هُنَاكَ قَرِيبا من سور الْقُسْطَنْطِين  ِيَّة وقبره هُنَاكَ تستسقي بِهِ الرّوم إِذا قحطوا. وَقَالَ صَاحب (الْمرْآة) : وَالأَصَح أَن يزِيد بن مُعَاوِيَة غزا القسنطينية فِي سنة اثْنَتَيْنِ وَخمسين،وَقيل: سير مُعَاوِيَة جَيْشًا كثيفاً مَعَ سُفْيَان بن عَوْف إِلَى الْقُسْطَنْطِين  ِيَّة فأوغلوا فِي بِلَاد الرّوم، وَكَانَ فِي ذَلِك الْجَيْش ابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن عمر وَابْن الزبير وَأَبُو أَيُّوب الْأنْصَارِيّ وَتُوفِّي أَبُو أَيُّوب فِي مُدَّة الْحصار. قلت: الْأَظْهر أَن هَؤُلَاءِ السادات من الصَّحَابَة كَانُوا مَعَ سُفْيَان هَذَا وَلم يَكُونُوا مَعَ يزِيد بن مُعَاوِيَة، لِأَنَّهُلم يكن أَهلا أَن يكون هَؤُلَاءِ السادات فِي خدمته. وَقَالَ الْمُهلب: فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث منقبة لمعاوية لِأَنَّهُ أول من غزا الْبَحْر، ومنقبة لوَلَده يزِيد، لِأَنَّهُ أول من غزا مَدِينَة قَيْصر. انْتهى. قلت: أَي منقبة كَانَت ليزِيد وحاله مَشْهُور؟فَإِن قلت: قَالَ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،فِي حق هَذَا الْجَيْش: مغْفُور لَهُم. قلت: لَا يلْزم، من دُخُوله فِي ذَلِك الْعُمُوم أَن لَا يخرج بِدَلِيل خَاص، إِذْ لَا يخْتَلف أهل الْعلم أَن قَوْله،صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: مغْفُور لَهُم، مَشْرُوط بِأَن يَكُونُوا من أهل الْمَغْفِرَة حَتَّى لَو ارْتَدَّ وَاحِد مِمَّن غَزَاهَا بعد ذَلِك لم يدْخل فِي ذَلِك الْعُمُوم، فَدلَّ على أَن المُرَاد مغْفُور لمن وجد شَرط الْمَغْفِرَة فِيهِ مِنْهُم، وَقَيْصَر لقب هِرقل ملك الرّوم، كَمَا أَن كسْرَى لقب من ملك الْفرس، وخاقان من ملك التّرْك، وَالنَّجَاشِي من ملك الْحَبَشَة.........(14/200)فَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: التّرْك هم بَنو قنطوراء، وَهِي اسْم جَارِيَة كَانَت لإِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، ولدت أَوْلَادًا جَاءَت من نسلهم التّرْك. وَقَالَ كرَاع: التّرْك هم الَّذين يُقَال لَهُم: الديلم،وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر: التّرْك هم ولد يافث، وهم أَجنَاس كَثِيرَة أَصْحَاب مدن وحصون، وَمِنْهُم فِي رُؤُوس الْجبَال والبراري لَيْسَ لَهُم عمل سوى الصَّيْد، وَمن لم يصد ودج دَابَّته وصيره فِي مصران يَأْكُلهُ، ويأكلون الرخم والغربان(14/201)وَلَيْسَ لَهُم دين، وَمِنْهُم من يتدين بدين الْمَجُوسِيَّة، وهم الْأَكْثَرُونَ، وَمِنْهُم من يتهود وملكهم يلبس الْحَرِير وتاج الذَّهَب ويحتجب كثيرا وَفِيهِمْ سحرة. وَقَالَ وهب بن مُنَبّه: التّرْك بَنو عَم يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج،وَقيل: أصل التّرْك أَو بَعضهم من حمير،وَقيل: إِنَّهُم بقايا قوم تبع، وَمن هُنَاكَ يسمون أَوْلَادهم بأسماء الْعَرَب العاربة، فَهَؤُلَاءِ من كَانَ مثلهم يَزْعمُونَ أَنهم من الْعَرَب وألسنتهم عجمية وبلدانهم غير عَرَبِيَّة، دخلُوا إِلَى بِلَاد الْعَجم واستعجموا. وَقيل: التّرْك من ولد أفريدون بن سَام بن نوح، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، وَسموا تركا لِأَن عبد شمس بن يشجب لما وطىء أَرض بابل أَتَى بِقوم من أحامرة ولد يافث، فاستنكر خلقهمْ وَلم يحب أَن يدخلهم فِي سبي بابل،فَقَالَ: اتركوهم،فسموا: التّرْك. وَقَالَ صاعد فِي (كتاب الطَّبَقَات) : أما التّرْك فأمة كَثِيرَة الْعدَد فخمة المملكة، ومساكنهم مَا بَين مَشَارِق خُرَاسَان من مملكة الْإِسْلَام وَبَين مغارب الصين وشمال الْهِنْد إِلَى أقْصَى الْمَعْمُور فِي الشمَال، وفضيلتهم الَّتِي برعوا فِيهَا واحرزوا خصالها الْحُرُوف ومعالجة آلاتها. قلت: التّرْك والصين والصقالبة ويأجوج وَمَأْجُوج من ولد يافث بن نوح، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، بِاتِّفَاق النسابين،وَكَانَ ليافث سَبْعَة أَوْلَاد مِنْهُم ابْن يُسمى: كور، فالترك كلهم من بني كومر،وَيُقَال: التّرْك هُوَ ابْن يافث لصلبه وهم أَجنَاس كَثِيرَة ذَكَرْنَاهُمْ فِي (تاريخنا الْكَبِير) . وَقَالَ المَسْعُودِيّ فِي (مروج الذَّهَب) : فِي التّرْك استرخاء فِي المفاصل واعوجاج فِي سيقانهم ولين فِي عظامهم، حَتَّى إِن أحدهم ليرمي بالنشاب من خَلفه كرميه من قدامه، فَيصير قَفاهُ كوجهه وَوَجهه كقفاهوَذكر الْبكْرِيّ فِي (أَخْبَار التّرْك) : كَانَ أَعينهم حدق الْجَرَاد يتخذون الدرق يربطون خيولهم بالحبل، وَفِي لفظ: حَتَّى يُقَاتل الْمُسلمُونَ التّرْك يلبسُونَ الشّعْر. انْتهى.........(14/208)قتل الطُّفَيْل بن عَمْرو الدوسي عَام اليرموك فِي خلَافَة عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، ذكره ابْن عبد الْبر فِي (الِاسْتِيعَاب) وَقَالَ أَيْضا: كَانَ الطُّفَيْل بن عَمْرو الدوسي يُقَال لَهُ: ذُو النُّور ثمَّ ذكر بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى هِشَام الْكَلْبِيّ: أَنه إِنَّمَا سمي بذلك لِأَنَّهُ وَفد على النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُول الله {إِن دوساً قد غلب عَلَيْهِم الزِّنَا، فَادع الله عَلَيْهِم. فَقَالَ رَسُول الله،صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: أللهم اهد دوساً،ثمَّ قَالَ: يَا رَسُول الله ابعثني إِلَيْهِم وَاجعَل لي آيَة يَهْتَدُونَ بهَا،فَقَالَ: أللهم نوّر لَهُ، فسطع نور بَين عَيْنَيْهِ،فَقَالَ: يَا رب أَخَاف أَن يَقُولُوا، مثلَة فتحولت إِلَى طرف سَوْطه، فَكَانَت تضيء فِي اللَّيْلَة الْمظْلمَة،فَسُمي: ذُو النُّور.........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*(14/209)**وَرُوِيَ عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه قَالَ كَرَامَة الْكتاب خَتمه. وَعَن ابْن الْمقنع من كتب إِلَى أَخِيه كتابا وَلم يختمه، فقد استخف بِهِ،**قَوْله**: (**فَاتخذ خَاتمًا من فضَّة**)* *وَكَانَ اتِّخَاذه الْخَاتم سنة سِتّ، وَأَيْضًا كَانَ إرْسَاله بِكِتَاب إِلَى هِرقل فِي سنة سِتّ، وَكَانَ بعث صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سِتَّة نفر إِلَى الْمُلُوك فِي يَوْم وَاحِد،**مِنْهُم**:* *دحْيَة بن خَليفَة أرْسلهُ إِلَى قَيْصر ملك الرّوم وَمَعَهُ كتاب، قَالَه الْوَاقِدِيّ، وَذكر الْبَيْهَقِيّ أَنه كَانَ فِي سنة ثَمَان**.* *قَوْله**: (**خَاتمًا**)* *فِيهِ أَربع لُغَات: بِفَتْح التَّاء وَكسرهَا وخيتام وخاتام،**وَالْجمع**:* *خَوَاتِيم**.* *قَوْله**: (**من فضَّة**)* *،**يدل على أَنه لَا يجوز**:* *من ذهب،**لما رُوِيَ من حَدِيث بشير بن نهيك عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة**:* *أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نهى عَن خَاتم الذَّهَب،**وَلما روى البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم من حَدِيث الْبَراء بن عَازِب**:* *أمرنَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِسبع ونهانا عَن سبع،**وَفِيه**:* *نَهَانَا عَن خَوَاتِيم الذَّهَب أَو عَن أَن نتختم بِالذَّهَب**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى الطَّحَاوِيّ وَأحمد فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *من حَدِيث مُحَمَّد بن مَالك الْأنْصَارِيّ مولى الْبَراء بن عَازِب قَالَ رَأَيْت على الْبَراء خَاتمًا من ذهب،**فَقيل لَهُ**:* *قَالَ: قسم رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم غنيمَة فألبسنيه**.* *وَقَالَ**:* *إلبس مَا كساك الله وَرَسُوله،**فَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *فَذهب إِلَى قوم إِلَى إِبَاحَة لبس خَوَاتِيم الذَّهَب للرِّجَال، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِهَذَا الحَدِيث،**وَأَرَادَ بالقوم هَؤُلَاءِ**:* *عِكْرِمَة وَالْأَعْمَش وَأَبا الْقَاسِم الْأَزْدِيّ، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن الْبَراء وَحُذَيْفَة وَسعد وَجَابِر بن سَمُرَة وَأنس ابْن مَالك رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم**.* *قلت**:* *خالفهم فِي ذَلِك آخَرُونَ مِنْهُم: سعيد بن جُبَير وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وعلقمة وَمَكْحُول وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق،**فَإِنَّهُم قَالُوا**:* *يكره ذَلِك للرِّجَال. وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِحَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة الْمَذْكُور، وَبِحَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**أخرجه مُسلم**:* *أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نهى عَن لبس القسي والمعصفر وَعَن تختم الذَّهَب ... الحَدِيث**.**..........**(14/210)**اتخذ النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**خَاتمًا من ورق ثمَّ نقش عَلَيْهِ**:* *مُحَمَّد رَسُول الله،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *لَا ينقش أحد على خَاتمِي هَذَا. وَأخرجه مُسلم عَن ابْن أبي شيبَة،**وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث أنس بن مَالك**:* *أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، صنع خَاتمًا من ورق،**فنقش فِيهِ**:* *مُحَمَّد رَسُول الله،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *لَا تنقشوا عَلَيْهِ**.* *قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث صَحِيح،**وَمَعْنَاهُ أَنه نهى أَن ينقش أحد على خَاتمه**:* *مُحَمَّد رَسُول الله،**وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ أَيْضا من حَدِيث أنس**:* *كَانَ نقش خَاتم النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**ثَلَاثَة أسطر**:* *مُحَمَّد سطر، وَرَسُول سطر، وَالله سطر. وَأخرجه البُخَارِيّ أَيْضا على مَا سَيَأْتِي، وَقَالَ شَيخنَا،**رَحمَه الله**:* *نَهْيه، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَن ينقش أحد على نقش خَاتمه خَاص بحياته، وَيدل عَلَيْهِ لبس الْخُلَفَاء الْخَاتم بعده، ثمَّ تَجْدِيد عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، خَاتمًا آخر بعد فَقْدِ ذَلِك الْخَاتم فِي بِئْر أريس، وَنقش عَلَيْهِ ذَلِك النقش**.**.........**(14/214)**وَقَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *كَانَ أول حصون خَيْبَر فتحا حصن ناعم، وَعِنْده قتل مَحْمُود بن سَلمَة، ألقيت عَلَيْهِ رحى مِنْهُ فَقتلته**.**......**(14/221)**وَذكر عِيَاض**:* *أجمع الْعلمَاء على وجوب طَاعَة الإِمَام فِي غير مَعْصِيّة وتحريمها فِي الْمعْصِيَة،**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *احْتج بِهَذَا الْخَوَارِج فَرَأَوْا الْخُرُوج على أَئِمَّة الْجور وَالْقِيَام عَلَيْهِم عِنْد ظُهُور جَوْرهمْ،**وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُور**:* *أَنه لَا يجب الْقيام عَلَيْهِم عِنْد ظُهُور جَوْرهمْ وَلَا خلعهم إلاَّ بكفرهم بعد إِيمَانهم، أَو تَركهم إِقَامَة الصَّلَوَات، وَأما دون ذَلِك من الْجور فَلَا يجوز الْخُرُوج عَلَيْهِم إِذا استوطن أَمرهم وَأمر النَّاس مَعَهم، لِأَن فِي ترك الْخُرُوج عَلَيْهِم تحصين الْفروج وَالْأَمْوَال وحقن الدِّمَاء، وَفِي الْقيام عَلَيْهِم تفرق الْكَلِمَة، وَلذَلِك لَا يجوز الْقِتَال مَعَهم لمن خرج عَلَيْهِم عَن ظلم ظهر مِنْهُم،**وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *فَأَما مَا يَأْمر بِهِ السُّلْطَان من الْعُقُوبَات فَهَل يسع الْمَأْمُور بِهِ أَن يفعل ذَلِك من غير ثَبت أَو علم يكون عِنْده بِوُجُوبِهَا؟**قَالَ مَالك**:* *إِذا كَانَ الإِمَام عدلا كعمر بن الْخطاب أَو عمر بن الْعَزِيز، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، لم تسمع مُخَالفَته وَإِن لم يكن كَذَلِك وَثَبت عِنْده الْفِعْل جَازَ،**وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وصاحباه**:* *مَا أَمر بِهِ الْوُلَاة من ذَلِك غَيرهم يسعهم أَن يفعلوه فِيمَا كَانَ ولايتهم إِلَيْهِ،**وَفِي رِوَايَة عَن مُحَمَّد**:* *لَا يسع الْمَأْمُور أَن يَفْعَله حَتَّى يكون الْآمِر عدلا، وَحَتَّى يشْهد بذلك عِنْده عدل سَوَاء إلاَّ فِي الزِّنَا فَلَا بُد من ثَلَاثَة سَوَاء، وَرُوِيَ نَحْو الأول عَن الشّعبِيّ، رَحمَه الله**..............**(14/222)**الَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *كَانَت قُرَيْش وَمن يليهم من الْعَرَب لَا يعْرفُونَ الْإِمَارَة وَلَا يطيعون غير رُؤَسَاء قبائلهم، فَلَمَّا ولي فِي الْإِسْلَام الْأُمَرَاء أنكرته نُفُوسهم وَامْتنع بَعضهم من الطَّاعَة، وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ لَهُم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هَذَا القَوْل ليعلمهم أَن طَاعَة الْأُمَرَاء الَّذين كَانَ يوليهم وَجَبت عَلَيْهِم لطاعة رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَلَيْسَ هَذَا الْأَمر خَاصّا بِمن بَاشرهُ الشَّارِع بتولية الإِمَام بِهِ كَمَا نبه عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْطُبِيّ، بل هُوَ عَام فِي كل أَمِير عدل للْمُسلمين وَيلْزم مِنْهُ نقيض ذَلِك فِي الْمُخَالفَة وَالْمَعْصِيَة**.**.......**(14،/225)**ا حُكيَ أَن الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وعامر الشّعبِيّ حضرا مجْلِس عمر بن هُبَيْرَة،**فَقَالَ لَهما**:* *إِن أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ يكْتب إِلَيّ فِي أُمُور، فَمَا تريان؟**فَقَالَ الشّعبِيّ**:* *أصلح الله الْأَمِير، أَنْت مَأْمُور والتبعة على آمُرك،**فَقَالَ الْحسن**:* *إِذا خرجت من سَعَة قصرك إِلَى ضيق قبرك فَإِن الله تَعَالَى ينجيك من الْأَمِير، وَلَا ينجيك الْأَمِير من الله تَعَالَى، وَالله أعلم بِحَقِيقَة الْحَال**.**.........**(14/228)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *سَبَب خفائها أَن لَا يفتتن النَّاس بهَا لما جرى تحتهَا من الْخَيْر، ونزول الرضْوَان والسكينة وَغير ذَلِك، فَلَو بقيت ظَاهِرَة مَعْلُومَة لخيف تَعْظِيم الْأَعْرَاب والجهال إِيَّاهَا وعبادتهم إِيَّاهَا، وَكَانَ خفاؤها رَحْمَة من الله تَعَالَى**..........**(**14/224)**زمن الْحرَّة) ، وَهِي الْوَاقِعَة الَّتِي كَانَت بِالْمَدِينَةِ فِي زمن يزِيد بن مُعَاوِيَة سنة ثَلَاث وَسِتِّينَ، ووقعة الْحرَّة حرَّة زهرَة، قَالَه السُّهيْلي**.* *وَقَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ وَأَبُو عبيد وَآخَرُونَ**:* *هِيَ حرَّة وأقم، أَطَم شَرْقي الْمَدِينَة،**و**:* *الْحرَّة، بِفَتْح الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَتَشْديد الرَّاء وَهِي فِي الأَصْل كل أَرض كَانَت ذَات حِجَارَة سود محرقة والحرار فِي بِلَاد الْعَرَب كَثِيرَة وأشهرها ثَلَاثَة وَعِشْرُونَ حرَّة، قَالَه ياقوت. وَسبب وقْعَة الْحرَّة أَن عبد الله بن حَنْظَلَة وَغَيره من أهل الْمَدِينَة وفدوا إِلَى يزِيد فَرَأَوْا مِنْهُ مَا لَا يصلح، فَرَجَعُوا إِلَى الْمَدِينَة فخلعوه وَبَايَعُوا عبد الله بن الزبير، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**وَأرْسل إِلَيْهِم يزيدُ مسلمَ بن عقبَة الَّذِي قيل فِيهِ**:* *مُسْرِف بن عقبَة، فأوقع بِأَهْل الْمَدِينَة وقْعَة عَظِيمَة، قتل من وُجُوه النَّاس ألفا وَسَبْعمائة، وَمن أخلاط النَّاس عشرَة آلَاف سوى النِّسَاء وَالصبيان**........**(14/225)**ابْن حَنْظَلَة**)* *وَهُوَ عبد الله بن حَنْظَلَة بن أبي عَامر الَّذِي يعرف أَبوهُ بغسيل الْمَلَائِكَة، وَذَلِكَ أَن حَنْظَلَة قتل شَهِيدا يَوْم أحد، قَتله أَبُو سُفْيَان بن حَرْب،**وَقَالَ**:* *حَنْظَلَة بحنظلة، يَعْنِي بِأَبِيهِ حَنْظَلَة الْمَقْتُول ببدر، وَأخْبر رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِأَن الْمَلَائِكَة غسلته،**وَكَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ لامْرَأَة حَنْظَلَة**:* *مَا كَانَ شَأْنه؟**قَالَت**:* *كَانَ جنبا وغسلت إِحْدَى شقي رَأسه، فَلَمَّا سمع لَهِيعَة خرج. فَقتل. فَقَالَ رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *رَأَيْت الْمَلَائِكَة تغسله، وعلقت امْرَأَته تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَة بابنة عبد الله بن حَنْظَلَة، وَمَات النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَله سبع سِنِين، وَقد حفظ عَنهُ**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *ابْن حَنْظَلَة هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَأْخُذ ليزِيد واسْمه عبد الله، أَو المُرَاد بِهِ نفس يزِيد، لِأَن جده أَبَا سُفْيَان كَانَ يكنى أَيْضا بِأبي حَنْظَلَة، لَكِن على هَذَا التَّقْدِير يكون لفظ الْأَب محذوفاً بَين الْأَب وحَنْظَلَة تَخْفِيفًا، كَمَا أَنه مَحْذُوف معنى، لِأَنَّهُ نِسْبَة إِلَى الْجد أَو جعله مَنْسُوبا إِلَى الْعم اسْتِخْفَافًا واستهجاناً واستبشاعاً لهَذِهِ الْكَلِمَة الْمرة. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *الْكرْمَانِي خبط هَهُنَا خبط عشواء وتعسف فِي هَذَا الْكَلَام من غير أصل، وَالصَّوَاب مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ**.**......**(14/225)**من ثلاثيات البخاري الحديث الحادي عشر**حدَّثنا المَكِّيُّ بنُ إبْرَاهِيمَ قَالَ حدَّثنا يَزِيدُ بنُ أبِي عُبَيْدٍ عنْ سَلَمَةَ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عنهُ قَالَ بايَعْتُ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ثُمَّ عَدَلْتُ إِلَى ظِلِّ الشَّجرةِ فلَمَّا خَفَّ النَّاسُ قَالَ يَا ابنَ الأكْوَعِ ألاَ تُبَايِعُ قَالَ قُلْتُ قدْ بايَعْتُ يَا رسُولَ الله قَالَ وأيْضَاً فبَايَعْتُهُ الثَّانِيَةَ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ يَا أبَا مُسْلِمٍ على أيِّ شَيءٍ كُنْتُم تُبَايِعُونَ يَوْمَئِذٍ قَالَ على المَوْتِ**.**.........**(14/226)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *هُوَ بالماضي هُنَا أشبه لقَوْله: مَا أذكر**.* *قَوْله**: (**إلاَّ كالثغب**)* *، بِفَتْح الثَّاء الْمُثَلَّثَة وَسُكُون الْغَيْن الْمُعْجَمَة، وَيجوز فتحهَا، وَهُوَ المَاء المستنقع فِي الْموضع المطمئن، وَالْجمع ثغاب شبه بَقَاء الدُّنْيَا بباقي غَدِير ذهب صَفوه، وَبَقِي كدره، وَإِذا كَانَ هَذَا فِي زمن ابْن مَسْعُود، وَقد مَاتَ هُوَ قبل مقتل عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَوُجُود تِلْكَ الْفِتَن الْعَظِيمَة فَمَاذَا يكون اعْتِقَاده فِيمَا جَاءَ بعد ذَلِك، ثمَّ بعد ذَلِك وهلم جراً؟**............**(14/232)**وَفرق التِّرْمِذِيّ بَين اللِّوَاء والراية حَيْثُ ترْجم أَولا،**وَقَالَ**:* *بَاب الألوية،**ثمَّ روى من حَدِيث جَابر**:* *أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم دخل مَكَّة وَلِوَاؤُهُ أَبيض،**ثمَّ ترْجم ثَانِيًا وَقَالَ**:* *بَاب فِي الرَّايَات، ثمَّ روى من حَدِيث الْبَراء، فَقَالَ حِين سُئِلَ عَن راية رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *كَانَت سَوْدَاء مربعة من نمرة. وَأخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ أَيْضا، وروى أَبُو يعلى فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ فِي** (**الْكَبِير**)* *من حَدِيث عبد الله بن بُرَيْدَة عَن أَبِيه،**قَالَ**:* *كَانَت راية رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سَوْدَاء وَلِوَاؤُهُ أَبيض، وروى الشَّيْخ بن حَيَّان من حَدِيث عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا،**قَالَت**:* *كَانَ لِوَاء رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَبيض، وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من رِوَايَة سماك بن حَرْب عَن رجل من قومه عَن آخر مِنْهُم،**قَالَ**:* *رَأَيْت راية رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، صفراء، وروى ابْن عدي من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس،**قَالَ**:* *كَانَت راية رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سَوْدَاء وَلِوَاؤُهُ أَبيض مَكْتُوب بِهِ**:* *لَا إلاه إلاَّ الله مُحَمَّد رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي** (**الْكَبِير**)* *من حَدِيث جَابر: أَن راية رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَت سَوْدَاء. وروى ابْن أبي عَاصِم فِي** (**كتاب الْجِهَاد**)* *من حَدِيث كرز بن أُسَامَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَنه عقد راية بني سليم حَمْرَاء، وروى أَيْضا من حَدِيث مزيدة،**يَقُول**:* *كنت جَالِسا عِنْد رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فعقد راية الْأَنْصَار وَجعلهَا صفراء*............(14/228)\*قَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *جَوَامِع الْكَلم الْقُرْآن لِأَنَّهُ يَقع فِيهِ الْمعَانِي الْكَثِيرَة بالألفاظ القليلة، وَكَذَلِكَ يَقع فِي الْأَحَادِيث النَّبَوِيَّة الْكثير من ذَلِك**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *مَعْنَاهُ إيجاز الْكَلَام فِي إشباع الْمعَانِي**.* *قلت**:* *الْإِضَافَة فِي: جَوَامِع الْكَلم، من إِضَافَة الصّفة إِلَى الْمَوْصُوف،**هِيَ**:* *الْكَلِمَة الموجزة لفظا المتسعة معنى،**يَعْنِي**:* *يكون اللَّفْظ قَلِيلا وَالْمعْنَى كثيرا**.* *وَقَالُوا**:* *فِيهِ الْحَث على اسْتِخْرَاج تِلْكَ الْمعَانِي وتبيين تِلْكَ الدقائق المودعة فِيهَا. وَقَالَ ابْن شهَاب،**فِيمَا ذكره الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ**:* *بَلغنِي أَن جَوَامِع الْكَلم: أَن الله تَعَالَى يجمع لَهُ الْأُمُور الْكَثِيرَة الَّتِي كَانَت تكْتب فِي الْكتب قبله فِي الْأَمر الْوَاحِد أَو الْأَمريْنِ أَو نَحْو ذَلِك،*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم / السبت 
الموافق : 11/ جمادى الأول / 1442 هجري 
الموافق : 26/ ديسمبر / 2020 ميلادي 

*...................**(14/243)**رِوَايَة مُحَمَّد بن بشر هَذِه وَصلهَا إِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه فِي مُسْنده عَنهُ،**وَلَفظه**:* *كره رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يُسَافر بِالْقُرْآنِ إِلَى أَرض الْعَدو مَخَافَة أَن يَنَالهُ الْعَدو، وَأَرَادَ بِالْقُرْآنِ الْمُصحف، لِأَن الْقُرْآن الْمنزل على الرَّسُول الْمَكْتُوب فِي الْمَصَاحِف الْمَنْقُول عَنهُ نقلا متواتراً بِلَا شُبْهَة، وَهَذَا لَا يُمكن السّفر بِهِ، فَدلَّ على أَن المُرَاد بِهِ الْمُصحف الْمَكْتُوب فِيهِ الْقُرْآن**.**وتابَعَهُ ابنُ إسْحَاقَ عنْ نافِعٍ عنِ ابنِ عُمَرَ عنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.........**(14/245)**وَإِنَّمَا ذكر الْمُتَابَعَة لأجل زِيَادَة من زَاد فِي الحَدِيث**:* *مَخَافَة أَن يَنَالهُ الْعَدو زاعماً أَنَّهَا مَرْفُوعَة لِأَنَّهَا لم تصح عِنْده وَلَا عِنْد مَالك مَرْفُوعَة،**وَقَالَ الْمُنْذِرِيّ**:* *رَوَاهُ بَعضهم من حَدِيث ابْن مهْدي والقعنبي عَن مَالك، فأدرج هَذِه الزِّيَادَة فِي الحَدِيث، وَقد اخْتلف عَن القعْنبِي فِي هَذِه الزِّيَادَة فَمرَّة بيَّن أَنَّهَا قَول مَالك، وَمرَّة يدرجها فِي الحَدِيث، وَرَوَاهُ يحيى بن يحيى النَّيْسَابُورِ  ي عَن مَالك يذكر هَذِه الزِّيَادَة الْبَتَّةَ، وَقد رفع هَذِه الْكَلِمَات أَيُّوب وَاللَّيْث وَالضَّحَّاك بن عُثْمَان الْحزَامِي عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *يحْتَمل أَن مَالِكًا شكّ: هَل هِيَ من قَول سيدنَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أم لَا؟ فَجعل بتحريه هَذِه الزِّيَادَة من كَلَامه على التَّفْسِير، وإلاَّ فَهِيَ صَحِيحَة من قَول سيدنَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من رِوَايَة غَيره**.**وقَدْ سافَرَ النبِيُّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وأصْحَابُهُ فِي أرْضِ العَدُوِّ وهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ القُرْآنَ**أَرَادَ البُخَارِيّ بِهَذَا الْكَلَام أَن المُرَاد بِالنَّهْي عَن السّفر بِالْقُرْآنِ السّفر بالمصحف خشيَة أَن يَنَالهُ الْعَدو لَا السّفر بِالْقُرْآنِ نَفسه، وَقد ذكرنَا آنِفا أَن السّفر بِنَفس الْقُرْآن لَا يُمكن، وَإِنَّمَا المُرَاد بالقران الْمُصحف،**وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ**:* *لَا حجَّة فِيمَا ذكره البُخَارِيّ، وَقد روى مُفَسرًا نهي أَن يُسَافر بالمصحف، رَوَاهُ ابْن مهْدي عَن مَالك وَعبيد الله عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر**.* *وَقَالَ الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ**:* *مَا كَانَ أغْنى البُخَارِيّ عَن هَذَا الأستدلال، لم يقل أحد أَن من يحسن الْقُرْآن لَا يَغْزُو الْعَدو فِي دَاره،**وَقيل**:* *الِاسْتِدْلَال بِهَذَا على التَّرْجَمَة ضَعِيف، لِأَنَّهَا وَاقعَة عين، ولعلهم تعلمُونَ تلقيناً وَهُوَ الْغَالِب حِينَئِذٍ،**فعلى هَذَا يقْرَأ**:* *يعلمُونَ، بِالتَّشْدِيدِ. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**.* *قَوْله**: (**يعلمُونَ**)* *، من الْعلم، وَفِي بعض الرِّوَايَة من التَّعْلِيم، وَقَالَ صَاحب** (**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *لَكِن رَأَيْته فِي أصل الدمياطي بِفَتْح الْيَاء،**وَأجَاب الْمُهلب**:* *بِأَن فَائِدَة ذَلِك أَنه أَرَادَ أَن يبين أَن نَهْيه عَن السّفر بِهِ إِلَيْهِم لَيْسَ على الْعُمُوم وَلَا على كل الْأَحْوَال، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ فِي العساكر والسرايا الَّتِي لَيست مَأْمُونَة، وَأما إِذا كَانَ فِي الْعَسْكَر الْعَظِيم فَيجوز حمله إِلَى أَرضهم، وَلِأَن الصَّحَابَة كَانَ بَعضهم يعلم بَعْضًا لأَنهم لم يَكُونُوا مستظهرين لَهُ، وَقد يُمكن أَن يكون عِنْد بَعضهم صحف فِيهَا قُرْآن يعلمُونَ مِنْهَا، فاستدل البُخَارِيّ أَنهم فِي تعلمهمْ كَانَ فيهم من يتَعَلَّم بِكِتَاب، فَلَمَّا جَازَ تعلمه فِي أَرض الْعَدو بِكِتَاب وَبِغير كتاب كَانَ فِيهِ إِبَاحَة لحمله إِلَى أَرض الْعَدو إِذا كَانَ عسكراً مَأْمُونا، وَهَذَا قَول أبي حنيفَة، وَلم يفرق مَالك بَين الْعَسْكَر الْكَبِير وَالصَّغِير فِي ذَلِك، وَحكى ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن أبي حنيفَة الْجَوَاز مُطلقًا**.* *قلت**:* *لَيْسَ كَذَلِك،**الْأَصَح هُوَ الأول**:* *وَقَالَ ابْن سَحْنُون**.* *قلت لأبي**:* *أجَاز بعض الْعِرَاقِيّين الْغَزْو بالمصاحف فِي الْجَيْش الْكَبِير بِخِلَاف السّريَّة،**قَالَ سَحْنُون**:* *لَا يجوز ذَلِك لعُمُوم النَّهْي، وَقد يَنَالهُ الْعَدو فِي غَفلَة**.**.......**(14/244)**وَفِي رِوَايَة لَهُ عَن اللَّيْث عَن نَافِع عَن عبد الله بن عمر عَن رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *أَنه كَانَ ينْهَى أَن يُسَافر بِالْقُرْآنِ إِلَى أَرض الْعَدو، وَيخَاف أَن يَنَالهُ الْعَدو، وَفِي رِوَايَة لَهُ عَن أَيُّوب عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *لَا تسافروا بِالْقُرْآنِ، فَإِنِّي لَا أَمن أَن يَنَالهُ الْعَدو. وَأخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد،**وَترْجم أَولا بقوله**:* *بَاب فِي الْمُصحف يُسَافر بِهِ إِلَى أَرض الْعَدو،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا عبد الله بن مسلمة القعْنبِي عَن مَالك عَن نَافِع: أَن عبد الله بن عمر،**قَالَ**:* *نهى رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَن يُسَافر بِالْقُرْآنِ إِلَى أَرض الْعَدو**.* *وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *أرَاهُ مَخَافَة أَن يَنَالهُ الْعَدو**.* *وَأخرجه ابْن مَاجَه**:* *حَدثنَا أَحْمد بن سِنَان وَأَبُو عمر: قَالَا: حَدثنَا عبد الرَّحْمَن بن مهْدي عَن مَالك بن أنس عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر: أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، نهى أَن يُسَافر بِالْقُرْآنِ إِلَى أَرض الْعَدو مَخَافَة أَن يَنَالهُ الْعَدو**.* *قَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *قَالَ يحيى بن يحيى الأندلسي، وَيحيى بن بكير وَأكْثر الروَاة عَن مَالك،**قَالَ مَالك**:* *أرَاهُ مَخَافَة أَن يَنَالهُ الْعَدو، وَجعلُوا التَّعْلِيل من كَلَامه وَلم يرفعوه، وَأَشَارَ إِلَى أَن ابْن وهب تفرد بِرَفْع هَذِه الزِّيَادَة. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *رفع هَذِه الزِّيَادَة مُسلم وَابْن مَاجَه، كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ، فصح أَن هَذِه الزِّيَادَة مَرْفُوعَة وَلَيْسَت بمدرجة، وَأما نِسْبَة هَذِه الزِّيَادَة إِلَى مَالك فِي رِوَايَة أبي دَاوُد فَإِنَّهَا لَا تعادل رِوَايَة مُسلم من طَرِيق اللَّيْث وَأَيوب بنسبتها إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلَئِن سلمنَا التَّسَاوِي فَيحْتَمل أَن مَالِكًا كَانَ يجْزم بِهَذِهِ الزِّيَادَة أَولا، ثمَّ لما شكّ فِي رَفعهَا جعلهَا تَفْسِيرا من عِنْده، وَالله أعلم**.**........**(14/244)**حُرْمَة أكل لحم الْحمر الْأَهْلِيَّة. وَاخْتلفت الْأَحَادِيث فِي سَبَب النَّهْي على خَمْسَة أوجه**.* *الأول**:* *مَا ذكره مُسلم فِي حَدِيث أنس**: (**فَإِنَّهَا رِجْس أَو نجس**) .* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *كَونهَا حمولة للنَّاس على مَا ذكر فِي حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود**: (**نهى عَنْهَا لِأَنَّهَا كَانَت حمولة**)* *، وَهُوَ وَإِن كَانَ ضَعِيفا فَهُوَ مَذْكُور فِي حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس الْمُتَّفق عَلَيْهِ، لَا أَدْرِي أنهى عَنهُ من أجل أَنَّهَا كَانَت حمولة للنَّاس، فكره أَن تذْهب حمولتهم أَو حرمه، وَفِي بعض طرقه فِي** (**المعجم الْكَبِير**)* *للطبراني**: (**حرمتهَا مَخَافَة قلَّة الظّهْر**)* *،**وَفِي حَدِيث ابْن عمر عِنْد مُسلم**: (**وَكَانَ النَّاس احتاجوا إِلَيْهَا**) .* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *كَونهَا لم تخمس، فَفِي حَدِيث ابْن أبي أوفى الْمُتَّفق عَلَيْهِ،**فَقَالَ فِيهِ**: (**وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا من لُحُوم الْحمر شَيْئا**) .* *قَالَ**:* *فَقَالَ نَاس: إِنَّمَا نهى عَنْهَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لِأَنَّهَا لم تخمس،**وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ**: (**نهى عَنْهَا أَلْبَتَّة**) .* *الرَّابِع**:* *كَونهَا جلالة فروى ابْن مَاجَه فِي حَدِيث ابْن أبي أوفى**: (**إِنَّمَا حرمهَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَلْبَتَّة من أجل أَنَّهَا كَانَت جلالة تَأْكُل الْعذرَة**) .* *وروى أَبُو دَاوُد فِي حَدِيث غَالب بن أبحر**: (**فَإِنَّمَا حرمتهَا من جوال الْقرْيَة**) .* *وَالْخَامِس**:* *كَونهَا انتهبت. وَلم تقسم، فروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ بِإِسْنَاد جيد من حَدِيث ثَعْلَبَة بن الحكم،**قَالَ**:* *فَسَمعته ينْهَى عَن النهبة، فَأمر بالقدود فاكقئت من لُحُوم الْحمر الْأَهْلِيَّة وَالتَّعْلِيل بِالنَّجَاسَةِ قَاض على هَذِه الْعِلَل كلهَا فهيء مُؤثرَة بِنَفسِهَا وَذهب قوم، مِنْهُم عَاصِم بن عمر بن قَتَادَة وَعبيد بن الْحسن وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي ليلى إِلَى إِبَاحَة أكل لُحُوم الْحمر الْأَهْلِيَّة. وَاحْتَجُّوا فِيهِ بِحَدِيث أبحر أَو ابْن أبحر،**أَنه قَالَ**:* *يَا رَسُول الله! إِنَّه لم يبْق من مَالِي شَيْء أَسْتَطِيع أَن أطْعمهُ أَهلِي إلاَّ حمر لي،**قَالَ**: (**فأطعم أهلك من سمين مَالك، فَإِنَّمَا كرهت لكم جوال الْقرْيَة**) .* *رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ وَأَبُو يعلى وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ، وَقَالَ جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء من التَّابِعين وَمن بعدهمْ،**مِنْهُم أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وأصحابهم**:* *يحرم أكل لُحُوم الْحمر الْأَهْلِيَّة، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِحَدِيث الْبَاب، وَمَا جَاءَ بِهِ نَحوه، وَبِه قَالَت الظَّاهِرِيَّة، وَحَدِيث أبحر مُخْتَلف فِي إِسْنَاده اخْتِلَافا شَدِيدا**.**حُرْمَة أكل لحم الْحمر الْأَهْلِيَّة. وَاخْتلفت الْأَحَادِيث فِي سَبَب النَّهْي على خَمْسَة أوجه**.* *الأول**:* *مَا ذكره مُسلم فِي حَدِيث أنس**: (**فَإِنَّهَا رِجْس أَو نجس**) .* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *كَونهَا حمولة للنَّاس على مَا ذكر فِي حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود**: (**نهى عَنْهَا لِأَنَّهَا كَانَت حمولة**)* *، وَهُوَ وَإِن كَانَ ضَعِيفا فَهُوَ مَذْكُور فِي حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس الْمُتَّفق عَلَيْهِ، لَا أَدْرِي أنهى عَنهُ من أجل أَنَّهَا كَانَت حمولة للنَّاس، فكره أَن تذْهب حمولتهم أَو حرمه، وَفِي بعض طرقه فِي** (**المعجم الْكَبِير**)* *للطبراني**: (**حرمتهَا مَخَافَة قلَّة الظّهْر**)* *،**وَفِي حَدِيث ابْن عمر عِنْد مُسلم**: (**وَكَانَ النَّاس احتاجوا إِلَيْهَا**) .* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *كَونهَا لم تخمس، فَفِي حَدِيث ابْن أبي أوفى الْمُتَّفق عَلَيْهِ،**فَقَالَ فِيهِ**: (**وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا من لُحُوم الْحمر شَيْئا**) .* *قَالَ**:* *فَقَالَ نَاس: إِنَّمَا نهى عَنْهَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لِأَنَّهَا لم تخمس،**وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ**: (**نهى عَنْهَا أَلْبَتَّة**) .* *الرَّابِع**:* *كَونهَا جلالة فروى ابْن مَاجَه فِي حَدِيث ابْن أبي أوفى**: (**إِنَّمَا حرمهَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَلْبَتَّة من أجل أَنَّهَا كَانَت جلالة تَأْكُل الْعذرَة**) .* *وروى أَبُو دَاوُد فِي حَدِيث غَالب بن أبحر**: (**فَإِنَّمَا حرمتهَا من جوال الْقرْيَة**) .* *وَالْخَامِس**:* *كَونهَا انتهبت. وَلم تقسم، فروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ بِإِسْنَاد جيد من حَدِيث ثَعْلَبَة بن الحكم،**قَالَ**:* *فَسَمعته ينْهَى عَن النهبة، فَأمر بالقدود فاكقئت من لُحُوم الْحمر الْأَهْلِيَّة وَالتَّعْلِيل بِالنَّجَاسَةِ قَاض على هَذِه الْعِلَل كلهَا فهيء مُؤثرَة بِنَفسِهَا وَذهب قوم، مِنْهُم عَاصِم بن عمر بن قَتَادَة وَعبيد بن الْحسن وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي ليلى إِلَى إِبَاحَة أكل لُحُوم الْحمر الْأَهْلِيَّة. وَاحْتَجُّوا فِيهِ بِحَدِيث أبحر أَو ابْن أبحر،**أَنه قَالَ**:* *يَا رَسُول الله! إِنَّه لم يبْق من مَالِي شَيْء أَسْتَطِيع أَن أطْعمهُ أَهلِي إلاَّ حمر لي،**قَالَ**: (**فأطعم أهلك من سمين مَالك، فَإِنَّمَا كرهت لكم جوال الْقرْيَة**) .* *رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ وَأَبُو يعلى وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ، وَقَالَ جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء من التَّابِعين وَمن بعدهمْ،**مِنْهُم أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وأصحابهم**:* *يحرم أكل لُحُوم الْحمر الْأَهْلِيَّة، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِحَدِيث الْبَاب، وَمَا جَاءَ بِهِ نَحوه، وَبِه قَالَت الظَّاهِرِيَّة، وَحَدِيث أبحر مُخْتَلف فِي إِسْنَاده اخْتِلَافا شَدِيدا**.**........**(14/250)**وَقَالَ ابْن حزم فِي** (**مَرَاتِب الْإِجْمَاع**) :* *إِن كَانَ أَبَوَاهُ يضيعان بِخُرُوجِهِ ففرضه سَاقِط عَنهُ إِجْمَاعًا وإلاَّ فالجمهور يوقفه على الاستيذان، والأجداد كالآباء والجدات كالأمهات،**وَعند الْمُنْذِرِيّ**:* *هَذَا فِي التَّطَوُّع، أما إِذا وَجب عَلَيْهِ فَلَا حَاجَة إِلَى إذنهما، وَإِن منعاه عصاهما، هَذَا إِذا كَانَا مُسلمين، فَإِن كَانَا كَافِرين فَلَا سَبِيل لَهما إِلَى مَنعه وَلَو نفلا، وطاعتهما حِينَئِذٍ مَعْصِيّة**.* *وَعَن الثَّوْريّ**:* *هما كالمسلمين،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يكون هَذَا كُله بعد الْفَتْح وَسُقُوط فرض الْهِجْرَة وَالْجهَاد وَظُهُور الدّين، وَأَن يكون ذَلِك من الْأَعْرَاب وَغير من تجب عَلَيْهِ الْهِجْرَة، فرجح بر الْوَالِدين على الْجِهَاد**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *هَل ينْدَرج فِي هَذَا الْمديَان؟**قلت**:* *قَالَ الشَّافِعِي،**فِيمَا ذكره ابْن المناصف**:* *لَيْسَ لَهُ أَن يَغْزُو إلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ سَوَاء كَانَ مُسلما أَو غَيره، وَفرق مَالك بَين أَن يجد قَضَاء وَبَين أَن لَا يجد، فَإِن كَانَ عديماً فَلَا يرى بجهاده بَأْسا، وَإِن لم يسْتَأْذن غَرِيمه، فَإِن كَانَ مَلِيًّا وَأوصى بِدِينِهِ إِذا حل أعْطى دينه وَلَا يَسْتَأْذِنهُ**.* *وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ**:* *لَا يتَوَقَّف على الْإِذْن مُطلقًا، وَالله أعلم**.**.........**(14/250)** (**وتر**)* *، بِالتَّاءِ الْمُثَنَّاة من فَوق فِي جَمِيع الرِّوَايَات،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *رُبمَا صحف من لَا علم لَهُ بِالْحَدِيثِ فَقَالَ: وبر، بِالْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة، وَحكى ابْن التِّين عَن الدَّاودِيّ أَنه جزم بذلك،**وَقَالَ**:* *وَهُوَ مَا ينْزع من الْجمال يشبه الصُّوف**.* *قَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *فصحف**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *وَفِي المُرَاد بالأوتار ثَلَاثَة أَقْوَال: أَحدهَا: أَنهم كَانُوا يقلدون الْإِبِل أوتار القسي لِئَلَّا تصيبها الْعين بزعمهم، فَأمروا بقطعها إعلاماً بِأَن الأوتار لَا ترد من أَمر الله تَعَالَى شَيْئا**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *لِئَلَّا تختنق الدَّابَّة بهَا عِنْد الركض، ويحكى ذَلِك عَن مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن من أَصْحَابنَا،**وَعَن أبي عبيد مَا يرجحه فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *نهى عَن ذَلِك لِأَن الدَّوَابّ تتأذى بذلك ويضيق عَلَيْهَا نَفسهَا ورعيها، وَرُبمَا تعلّقت بشجرة فاختنقت أَو تعوقت عَن السّير**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *أَنهم كَانُوا يعلقون فِيهَا الْأَجْرَاس، وَيدل عَلَيْهِ تبويب البُخَارِيّ كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ،**وَقد حمل النَّضر بن شُمَيْل الأوتار فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث على معنى**:* *التار،**فَقَالَ**:* *مَعْنَاهُ لَا تَطْلُبُوا بهَا دُخُول الْجَاهِلِيَّة**.* *قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *وَهَذَا تَأْوِيل بعيد**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *ضَعِيف وَمَال وَكِيع إِلَى قَول النَّضر،**فَقَالَ**:* *الْمَعْنى لَا تركبوا الْخَيل فِي الْفِتَن فَإِن من ركبهَا لم يسلم أَن يتَعَلَّق بِهِ وتر يطْلب بِهِ**.**..........**(14/253)**عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة،**رَفعه**:* *الجرس مزمار الشَّيْطَان، وَهَذَا يدل على أَن الْكَرَاهَة فِيهِ لصورته لِأَن فِيهِ شبها بِصَوْت الناقوس وشكله**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *الْكَرَاهَة فِيهِ للتَّحْرِيم أَو للتنزيه؟**قلت**:* *قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ وَغَيره: الْجُمْهُور على النَّهْي كَرَاهَة تَنْزِيه،**وَقيل**:* *كَرَاهَة تَحْرِيم،**وَقيل**:* *يمْنَع مِنْهُ قبل الْحَاجة، وَيجوز إِذا وَقعت الْحَاجة**.* *وَعَن مَالك**:* *تخْتَص الْكَرَاهَة من القلائد بالوتر وَيجوز بغَيْرهَا إِذا لم يقْصد دفع الْعين، هَذَا كُله فِي تَعْلِيق التمائم وَغَيرهَا مِمَّا لَيْسَ فِيهِ قُرْآن وَنَحْوه، فَأَما مَا فِيهِ ذكر الله فَلَا نهي عَنهُ، فَإِنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يَجْعَل للتبرك لَهُ والتعوذ بأسمائه وَذكره، وَكَذَلِكَ لَا نهي عَمَّا يعلق لأجل الزِّينَة مَا لم يبلغ الْخُيَلَاء أَو السَّرف**.**.............**(14/254)**رَوْضَة خَاخ** "* *بخاءين معجمتين بَينهمَا ألف وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي كَانَ هشيم يصحفها فَيَقُول خاج بخاء وجيم وَذكر البُخَارِيّ أَن أَبَا عوَانَة كَانَ يَقُولهَا كَمَا يَقُول هشيم وَذكر ياقوت مائَة وَثَلَاثِينَ رَوْضَة فِي بِلَاد الْعَرَب مِنْهَا رَوْضَة خَاخ وَهُوَ مَوضِع بَين مَكَّة وَالْمَدينَة**.........**(14/256)**وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ الجاسوس يقتل وَإِنَّمَا نفى الْقَتْل عَن حَاطِب لما علم النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - مِنْهُ وَلَكِن مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي وَطَائِفَة أَن الجاسوس الْمُسلم يُعَزّر وَلَا يجوز قَتله وَإِن كَانَ ذَا هَيْئَة عُفيَ عَنهُ لهَذَا الحَدِيث وَعَن أبي حنيفَة وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ يوجع عُقُوبَة ويطال حَبسه وَقَالَ ابْن وهب من الْمَالِكِيَّة يقتل إِلَّا أَن يَتُوب وَعَن بَعضهم أَنه يقتل إِذا كَانَت عَادَته ذَلِك وَبِه قَالَ ابْن الْمَاجشون وَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم يضْرب عُنُقه لِأَنَّهُ لَا تعرف تَوْبَته وَبِه قَالَ سَحْنُون وَمن قَالَ بقتْله فقد خَالف الحَدِيث وأقوال الْمُتَقَدِّمين وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ فَإِن كَانَ كَافِرًا يكون ناقضا للْعهد وَقَالَ أصبغ الجاسوس الْحَرْبِيّ يقتل وَالْمُسلم وَالذِّمِّيّ**يعاقبان إِلَّا أَن يظاهرا على الْإِسْلَام فيقتلان وَفِيه كَمَا قَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ إِذا ظهر للْإِمَام رجل من أهل السّتْر أَنه قد كَاتب عدوا من الْمُشْركين ينذره مِمَّا أسره الْمُسلمُونَ فيهم من عزم وَلم يكن مَعْرُوفا بالغش لِلْإِسْلَامِ وَأَهله وَكَانَ ذَلِك من فعله هفوة وزلة من غير أَن يكون لَهَا أَخَوَات يجوز الْعَفو عَنهُ كَمَا فعل رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - بحاطب من عَفوه عَن جرمه بَعْدَمَا اطلع عَلَيْهِ من فعله**.......**(14/257)**فَنظر النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - لَهُ** "* *أَي للْعَبَّاس قَمِيصًا أَي نظر يطْلب قَمِيصًا لأَجله فوجدوا قَمِيص عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول وَكَانَ الْعَبَّاس طوَالًا كَأَنَّهُ الْفسْطَاط وَكَانَ أَبوهُ عبد الْمطلب أطول مِنْهُ وَكَانَ ابْنه عبد الله إِذا مَشى مَعَ النَّاس كَأَنَّهُ رَاكب وَالنَّاس مشَاة وَكَانَ الْعَبَّاس أطول مِنْهُ فَلم يَجدوا قَمِيصًا قدره إِلَّا قَمِيص عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول وَهُوَ معنى قَوْله يقدر عَلَيْهِ بِضَم الدَّال من قدرت الثَّوْب عَلَيْهِ قدرا فانقدر أَي جَاءَ على الْمِقْدَار قَوْله** "* *إِيَّاه** "* *أَي قَمِيص عبد الله قَوْله** "* *فَلذَلِك** "* *أَي فلأجل ذَلِك نزع النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - قَمِيصه من بدنه فألبسه عبد الله بعد وَفَاته مُكَافَأَة على صَنِيعه وَهُوَ معنى قَوْله قَالَ ابْن عُيَيْنَة أَي سُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة كَانَت لَهُ أَي لعبد الله عِنْد النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - يَد أَي نعْمَة فَأحب النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - أَن يُكَافِئهُ وَفِيه أَن الْمُكَافَأَة تكون فِي الْحَيَاة وَبعد الْمَمَات وَفِيه كسْوَة الْأُسَارَى وَالْإِحْسَان إِلَيْهِم وَلَا يتركون عُرَاة فتبدو عَوْرَاتهمْ وَلَا يجوز النّظر إِلَى عورات الْمُشْركين**......**(14/268)**رَأَيْت عَمْرو بن دِينَار وَأَيوب وعمار الدهني اجْتَمعُوا فتذاكروا الَّذين أحرقهم عَليّ،**فَقَالَ أَيُّوب**:* *فَذكر الحَدِيث،**قَالَ**:* *فَقَالَ عمار: لم يحرقهم وَلَكِن حفر لَهُم حفائر وَحرق بَعْضهَا إِلَى بعض ثمَّ دخن عَلَيْهِم،**وَقَالَ عَمْرو بن دِينَار**:* *أَرَادَ بذلك الرَّد على عمار الدهني فِي إِنْكَاره أصل التحريق،**وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *لَيْسَ نَهْيه عَن التحريق على التَّحْرِيم، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ على سَبِيل التَّوَاضُع، وَالدَّلِيل على أَنه لَيْسَ بِحرَام سمل الشَّارِع أعين الرُّعَاة بالنَّار، وتحريق الصّديق، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ. الْفُجَاءَة بالنَّار فِي مصلى الْمَدِينَة بِحَضْرَة الصَّحَابَة، وتحريق عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، الْخَوَارِج بالنَّار، وَأكْثر عُلَمَاء الْمَدِينَة يجيزون تحريق الْحُصُون على أَهلهَا بالنَّار، وَقَول أَكْثَرهم بتحريق المراكب، وَهَذَا كُله يدل على أَن معنى الحَدِيث على النّدب،**وَمِمَّنْ كره رمي أهل الشّرك بالنَّار**:* *عَمْرو بن عَبَّاس وَابْن عبد الْعَزِيز، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك، وَأَجَازَهُ عَليّ، وَحرق خَالِد بن الْوَلِيد، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، نَاسا من أهل الرِّدَّة،**فَقَالَ عمر للصديق**:* *إنزع هَذَا الَّذِي يعذب بِعَذَاب الله،**فَقَالَ الصّديق**:* *لَا أنزع سَيْفا سَله الله على الْمُشْركين، وَأَجَازَ الثَّوْريّ رمي الْحُصُون بالنَّار**.* *وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ**:* *لَا بَأْس أَن يدخن عَلَيْهِم فِي المطمورة إِذا لم يكن فِيهَا إلاَّ الْمُقَاتلَة ويحرقوا ويقتلوا كل قتال، وَلَو لَقِينَاهُمْ فِي الْبَحْر رميناهم بالنفط والقطران،**........**(14/273)**جَوَاز الاغتيال على من أعَان على رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بيد أَو مَال أَو رَأْي، وَكَانَ أَبُو رَافع يعادي رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ويؤلب النَّاس عَلَيْهِ**.* *وَفِيه**:* *جوز التَّجَسُّس على الْمُشْركين وَطلب غرتهم**.........**(14/274)**نهى عَن تمني لِقَاء الْعَدو لما فِيهِ من الْإِعْجَاب والاتكال على الْقُوَّة، وَلِأَن النَّاس يَخْتَلِفُونَ فِي الصَّبْر على الْبلَاء ألاَ يُرى الَّذِي أحرقته الْجراح فِي بعض الْمَغَازِي مَعَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقتل نَفسه، وَقَالَ الصّديق،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *لِأَن أعافَى فأشكر أحب إِلَيّ من أَن أبتلى فأصبر. وَرُوِيَ عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**أَنه قَالَ لأبنه**:* *يَا بني! لَا تدعوَنَّ أحدا إِلَى المبارزة، وَمن دعَاك إِلَيْهَا فَاخْرُج إِلَيْهِ،**لِأَنَّهُ بَاغ وَالله تَعَالَى قد ضمن نصر من بغى عَلَيْهِ وَأما أَقْوَال الْعلمَاء فِيهِ فقد ذكر ابْن الْمُنْذر أَنه**:* *أجمع كل من يحفظ عَنهُ الْعلم من الْعلمَاء على أَن للمرء أَن يبارز وَيَدْعُو إِلَى البرَاز بِإِذن الإِمَام غير الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ، فَإِنَّهُ كرهها، هَذَا قَول الثَّوْريّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق. وأباحته طَائِفَة وَلم يذكرُوا إِذن الإِمَام وَلَا غَيره، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ، فَإِن طلبَهَا كَافِر يسْتَحبّ الْخُرُوج إِلَيْهِ، وَإِنَّمَا يحسن مِمَّن جرب نَفسه وَيَأْذَن الإِمَام،**وَسُئِلَ مَالك عَن الرجل يَقُول بَين الصفين**:* *من يبارز؟**قَالَ**:* *ذَلِك إِلَى نِيَّته، إِن كَانَ يُرِيد بذلك وَجه الله تَعَالَى فأرجو أَن لَا يكون بِهِ بَأْس، قد كَانَ فعل ذَلِك من مضى،**وَقَالَ أنس بن مَالك**:* *قد بارز الْبَراء ابْن مَالك مرزبان فَقتله،**وَقَالَ أَبُو قَتَادَة**:* *بارزت رجلا يَوْم حنين فَقتلته، فَأَعْطَانِي رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، سلبه وَلَيْسَ فِي خَبره أَنه اسْتَأْذن فِيهِ**.......**(14/275)**ي رِوَايَة مُسلم، وَهلك فِي رِوَايَة البُخَارِيّ، ومعناهما وَاحِد، وَكَانَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أخبر أَولا قبل موت كسْرَى بِمَوْتِهِ لِأَنَّهُ علم أَنه يَمُوت ثمَّ لما مَاتَ،**قَالَ**:* *قد مَاتَ كسْرَى،**وَالْآخر**:* *أَن يفرق بَين الْمَوْت والهلاك، فموته قد وَقع فِي حَيَاته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَأخْبر بذلك، وَأما هَلَاك ملكه فَلم يَقع إلاَّ بعد مَوته، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَمَوْت أبي بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَإِنَّمَا هلك ملكه فِي خلَافَة عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَتَمَامه وتلاشيه فِي أَيَّام عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**وَهَكَذَا جرى، اقتسم الْمُسلمُونَ كنوزهما فِي سَبِيل الله، وَهَذِه معْجزَة ظَاهِرَة،** والكنوز جمع: كنز، وَهُوَ المَال المدفون وَالَّذِي يجمع ويدخر. وَاعْلَم أَن الْهَلَاك فِي كسْرَى عَام وَفِي قَيْصر خَاص، لِأَن معنى الحَدِيث: لَا قَيْصر بعده فِي أَرض الشَّام، وَقد دَعَا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لقيصر لما قَرَأَ كِتَابه أَن يثبت الله ملكه، فَلم يذهب ملك الرّوم أصلا إلاَّ من الْجِهَة الَّتِي خلا مِنْهَا. وَأما كسْرَى فَإِنَّهُ مزق كِتَابه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَدَعَا عَلَيْهِ أَن يمزق ملكه كل ممزق فَانْقَطع إِلَى الْيَوْم وَإِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة.**...........**
(14/276)**حكى الطَّبَرِيّ عَن الْوَاقِدِيّ قَالَ**: جاؤوا بِرَأْس كَعْب بن الْأَشْرَف إِلَى رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَفِي كتاب (شرف الْمُصْطَفى) : أَن الَّذين قتلوا كَعْبًا حملُوا رَأسه فِي المخلاة، فَقيل: إِنَّه أول رَأس حمل فِي الْإِسْلَام. وَقيل: بل رَأس أبي غرَّة الجُمَحِي الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (لَا يلْدغ الْمُؤمن من جُحر مرَّتَيْنِ) فَقتله وَاحْتمل رَأسه إِلَى الْمَدِينَة فِي رمح، وَأما أول مُسلم حمل رَأسه فِي الْإِسْلَام فعمرو بن الْحمق، وَله صُحْبَة.**........**(14/287)**وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**: إختلف السّلف: هَل يعلم الرجل الشجاع نَفسه عِنْد لِقَاء الْعَدو؟ فَقَالَ بَعضهم: ذَلِك جَائِز على مَا دلّ عَلَيْهِ هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَقد أعلم حَمْزَة بن عبد الْمطلب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، نَفسه يَوْم بدر بريشة نعَامَة فِي صَدره، وَأعلم نَفسه أَبُو دُجَانَة بعصابة بِمحضر رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَكَانَ الزبير، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، يَوْم بدر معمماً بعمامة صفراء، فَنزلت الْمَلَائِكَة معتمين بعمائم صفر. وَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى: {بِخَمْسَة آلَاف من الْمَلَائِكَة مسومين} . انهم أَتَوا مُحَمَّدًا، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مسومين بالصوف، فسوم مُحَمَّد وَأَصْحَابه أنفسهم وخيلهم على سِيمَاهُمْ بالصوف.**وَكره آخَرُونَ التسويم والأعلام فِي الْحَرْب،** وَقَالُوا: فعلُ ذَلِك من الشُّهْرَة، وَلَا يَنْبَغِي**للْمُسلمِ أَن يشهر نَفسه فِي الْخَيْر وَلَا فِي الشَّرّ،** قَالُوا: وَإِنَّمَا يَنْبَغِي لِلْمُؤمنِ إِذا فعل شَيْئا لله تَعَالَى أَن يخفيه عَن النَّاس: {إِن الله لَا يخفى عَلَيْهِ شَيْء} (آل عمرَان: 5) . رُوِيَ هَذَا عَن بُرَيْدَة الْأَسْلَمِيّ.**وَالصَّوَاب مَعَ الْفَرِيق الأول**: أَنه لَا بَأْس بالتسويم والأعلام فِي الْحَرْب إِذا فعله من هُوَ من أهل الْبَأْس والشدة والنجدة، وَهُوَ قَاصد بذلك حث النَّاس على الثَّبَات وَالصَّبْر لِلْعَدو فِي الملاقاة، وَفِيه ترهيب الْعَدو إِذا عرفُوا مَكَانَهُ، وَأما إِذا لم يقْصد ذَلِك بل قصد بِهِ الافتخار فَهُوَ مَكْرُوه، لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِمَّن يُقَاتل لتَكون كلمة الله هِيَ الْعليا، وَإِنَّمَا يُقَاتل للذّكر.**......**(14/302)**(هُوَ الدخ) ، بِضَم الدَّال الْمُهْملَة وبالخاء الْمُعْجَمَة، وَحكى صَاحب (الْمُحكم) الْفَتْح، وَوَقع عِنْد الْحَاكِم: الزخ، بِفَتْح الزَّاي بدل الدَّال، وَفَسرهُ: بِالْجِمَاعِ، وَاتفقَ الْأَئِمَّة على تغليطه فِي ذَلِك، وَيَردهُ مَا وَقع فِي حَدِيث أبي ذَر وَأخرجه أَحْمد وَالْبَزَّار، فَأَرَادَ أَن يَقُول: الدُّخان فَلم يسْتَطع، فَقَالَ: الدخ،* *وَحكى الْخطابِيّ**: أَن الْآيَة كَانَت حِينَئِذٍ مَكْتُوبَة فِي يَد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَلم يهتد ابْن صياد مِنْهَا إلاَّ لهَذَا الْقدر النَّاقِص على طَرِيق الكهنة، وَلِهَذَا قَالَ لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (لن تعدو قدرك) أَي: قدر مثلك من الْكُهَّان الَّذِي يحفظون من إِلْقَاء شياطينهم مَا يختطفونه مختلطاً صدقه بكذبه، وَحكى أَبُو مُوسَى الْمَدِينِيّ: أَن السِّرّ فِي امتحان النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لَهُ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَة. الْإِشَارَة إِلَى أَن عِيسَى بن مَرْيَم، عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، يقتل الدَّجَّال بجبل الدُّخان، فَأَرَادَ التَّعْرِيض لِابْنِ صياد بذلك**...........**(14/308)**اسْتَعَانَ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بِصَفْوَان بن أُميَّة فِي هوَازن، واستعار مِنْهُ مائَة درع بأداتها،** وَخرج مَعَه صَفْوَان حَتَّى قَالَت لَهُ هوَازن: تقَاتل مَعَ مُحَمَّد وَلست على دينه؟ فَقَالَ: رب من قُرَيْش خير من رب من هوَازن، وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ: قتال صَفْوَان مَعَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بِاخْتِيَارِهِ فَلَا يُعَارض قَوْله: (إِنَّا لَا نستعين بمشرك) وَقَالَ بَعضهم: هِيَ تَفْرِقَة لَا دَلِيل عَلَيْهَا، وَلَا أثر. قلت: كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قد علم بِالْوَحْي أَنه لَا بُد من إِسْلَامه، وَلِهَذَا أعْطى لَهُ من الْغَنَائِم يَوْم حنين شَيْئا كثيرا، ثمَّ أسلم وَالله أعلم. وَمن قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: إِن الله ليؤيد ... الحَدِيث، اسْتحْسنَ الْعلمَاء الدُّعَاء للسلاطين بالتأييد، وَشبهه من أهل الْخَيْر من حَيْثُ تأييدهم للدّين لَا من أَحْوَالهم الْخَارِجَة.**.....**الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
ختم وتلخيص المجلد الرابع عشر 
ويليه " المجلد الخامس عشر " 
من " عمدة القاري " * 


*

*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الجمعة 
الموافق : 17/ جمادى اأول / 1442 هجري 
الموافق / 1/ 1/2021 ميلادي
تابع / المجلد الخامس عشر من " عمدة القاري " للحافظ بدر الدين العيني رحمه الله 

*................**(15/4 )**باللغة الفارسية نِسْبَة إِلَى فَارس بن عامور بن يافث بن نوح، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، كَذَا قَالَه عَليّ بن كيسَان النسابة،** وَحكى الْهَمدَانِي قَالَ: فَارس الْكُبْرَى ابْن كومرث، وَمَعْنَاهُ: الْحَيّ النَّاطِق، وأليت بن أميم ابْن لاوذ بن سَام بن نوح، وَقَالَ: المَسْعُودِيّ: من النَّاس من رأى أَن فَارس ابْن لامور بن سَام بن نوح، وَمِنْهُم من قَالَ: إِنَّهُم من ولد هذرام بن أرفخشذ بن سَام بن نوح، وَأَنه ولد بضعَة عشر ولدا رجَالًا كلهم، كَانَ فَارِسًا شجاعاً فسموا الْفرس بالفروسية، وَكَانَ**دينهم الصابئة ثمَّ تمجسوا وبنوا بيُوت النيرَان، وَكَانُوا أهل رياسة وسياسة وَحسن مملكة وتدبير للحرب وَوضع الْأَشْيَاء موَاضعهَا، وَلَهُم الترسل والخطابة والنظافة وتأليف الطَّعَام وَالطّيب واللباس، وَمن كتبهمْ استملى النَّاس رسوم الْملك**.**..........**(15/5)**قَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ**:* *ليبين لَهُم: أَي ليفقهوا عَنهُ مَا يَدعُوهُم إِلَيْهِ فَلَا تكون لَهُم حجَّة على الله،**وَلَا يَقُولُوا**:* *لم نفهم مَا خوطبنا بِهِ. انْتهى. وَكَانَ البُخَارِيّ أَشَارَ إِلَى أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يعرف الْأَلْسِنَة لِأَنَّهُ أرسل إِلَى الْأُمَم كلهَا على اخْتِلَاف ألسنتهم، فَجَمِيع الْأُمَم قومه بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى عُمُوم رسَالَته،**فَاقْتضى أَن يعرف ألسنتهم ليفهم عَنْهُم ويفهموا عَنهُ وَالدَّلِيل على عُمُوم رسَالَته قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**قل يَا أَيهَا النَّاس إِنِّي رَسُول الله إِلَيْكُم جَمِيعًا**} (**الْأَعْرَاف: 851**) .* *بل إِلَى الثقلَيْن، وهم على أَلْسِنَة مُخْتَلفَة**.**.......**(15/5)** (**إِن جَابِرا قد صنع سوراً**)* *وَهُوَ بِضَم السِّين وَسُكُون الْوَاو، وَهُوَ الطَّعَام الَّذِي يدعى إِلَيْهِ،**وَقيل**:* *الطَّعَام مُطلقًا وَهِي لَفْظَة فارسية،**وَقيل**:* *السؤر الْوَلِيمَة، بِالْفَارِسِيَّ  ةِ،**وَقيل**:* *السُّور بلغَة الْحَبَشَة: الطَّعَام، لَكِن الْعَرَب تَكَلَّمت بهَا فَصَارَت من كَلَامهَا،**وَأما السؤر بِالْهَمْزَةِ فَهُوَ**:* *بَقِيَّة من مَاء أَو طَعَام أَو غير ذَلِك**.......**(15/8)**رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من طَرِيق صَالح بن مُحَمَّد بن زَائِدَة اللَّيْثِيّ الْمدنِي**.* *قَالَ**:* *دخلت مَعَ مسلمة بن عبد الْملك أَرض الرّوم. فَأتي بِرَجُل قد غل، فَسَأَلَ سالما،**أَي**:* *ابْن عبد الله بن عمر، عَنهُ،**قَالَ**:* *سَمِعت أبي يحدث عَن عَمْرو، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**قَالَ**:* *إِذا وجدْتُم الرجل غل فأحرقوا مَتَاعه، وَفِيه صَالح بن مُحَمَّد الْمَذْكُور وَهُوَ ضَعِيف، ضعفه يحيى وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ،**وَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ**:* *يحتجون بِهَذَا الحَدِيث فِي إحراق رَحل الغال، وَهُوَ بَاطِل لَيْسَ لَهُ أصل، وَرُوَاته لَا يعْتَمد عَلَيْهِم، وَأَن الصَّحِيح هُوَ الَّذِي لَيْسَ فِيهِ ذكر التحريق** قال البخاري : حدَّثنا عَلِيُّ بنُ عَبْدِ الله قَالَ حَدثنَا سُفْيانُ عنْ عَمْرٍ وعنْ سالِمِ بنِ أبي الجَعْدِ عنْ عَبْدِ الله بنِ عَمْرٍ وَقَالَ كانَ علَى ثَقَلِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم رَجُلٌ يُقالُ لَهُ كِرْكِرَةُ فَماتَ فَقَالَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هُوَ فِي النَّارِ فذَهَبُوا يَنْظُرُونَ إلَيْهِ فوَجَدُوا عَباءَةً قدْ غَلَّها**........**(15/11)**قَالَ مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن وللعرب أَرْبَعَة جبال اسْم كل وَاحِد ثبير، وَكلهَا حجازية، وَالْهجْرَة انْقَطَعت بعد فتح مَكَّة لِأَن الْمُؤمنِينَ كَانُوا يفرون بدينهم إِلَى الله وَإِلَى رَسُوله مَخَافَة أَن يفتنوا، وَأما الْيَوْم فقد أظهر الله الْإِسْلَام وَالْمُؤمن يعبد ربه حَيْثُ شَاءَ وَلَكِن جِهَاد وَنِيَّة،**........**(15/20)**من جملَة مَا سَأَلت فَاطِمَة مِيرَاثهَا من خَيْبَر، وَقد ذكر الزُّهْرِيّ أَن بعض خَيْبَر صلح وَبَعضهَا عنْوَة، فَجرى فِيهَا الْخمس، وَقد جَاءَ فِي بعض طرق الحَدِيث فِي كتاب الْمَغَازِي،**وَقَالَت عَائِشَة**:* *إِن فَاطِمَة جَاءَت تسْأَل نصِيبهَا مِمَّا ترك رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مِمَّا أَفَاء الله عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَدِينَةِ وفدك، وَمَا بَقِي من خمس خَيْبَر، وَإِلَى هَذَا أَشَارَ البُخَارِيّ، وَاسْتغْنى بشهرة الْأَمر عَن إِيرَاده مكشوفاً بِلَفْظ الْخمس فِي هَذَا الْبَاب**.**
......**(15/20)**وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *حكى ابْن بطال أَن طَائِفَة من الشِّيعَة تزْعم أَنه لَا يُورث،**قَالُوا**:* *وَلم تطالب فَاطِمَة بِالْمِيرَاثِ، وَإِنَّمَا طالبت بِأَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نحلهَا من غير علم**أبي بكر، وَأنكر هَذَا،**وَقَالُوا**:* *مَا ثَبت أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نحلهَا شَيْئا وَلَا أَنَّهَا طالبت بِهِ**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *رووا أَن فَاطِمَة طلبت فدك، وَذكرت أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أقطعها إِيَّاهَا وَشهد عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، على ذَلِك فَلم يقبل أَبَا بكر شَهَادَته، لِأَنَّهُ زَوجهَا**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا لَا أصل لَهُ وَلَا يثبت بِهِ رِوَايَة أَنَّهَا ادَّعَت ذَلِك، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ أَمر مفتعل لَا يثبت**........**(15/20)**قَوْله**: (**لَا نورث**)* *،**قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *جَمِيع الرواه لهَذِهِ اللَّفْظَة يَقُولُونَهَا بالنُّون: لَا نورث، يَعْنِي جمَاعَة الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**كَمَا فِي الرِّوَايَة الْأُخْرَى**:* *نَحن معاشر الْأَنْبِيَاء لَا نورث**.**وَقد صحف بعض الشِّيعَة هَذَا وَقَالَ**:* *لَا يُورث، بياء آخر الْحُرُوف، وَمَا تركنَا صَدَقَة،**بِالنّصب على أَن يَجْعَل**:* *مَا، مَفْعُولا لما لم يسم فَاعله،**و**:* *صَدَقَة، تنصب على الْحَال،**يكون معنى الْكَلَام**:* *أَن مَا نَتْرُك صَدَقَة لَا يُورث، وَهَذَا مُخَالف لما وَقع فِي سَائِر الرِّوَايَات، وَإِنَّمَا فعل الشِّيعَة هَذَا واقتحموه لما يلْزمهُم على رِوَايَة الْجُمْهُور من فَسَاد مَذْهَبهم،**لأَنهم يَقُولُونَ**:* *إِن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يُورث كَمَا يُورث غَيره من الْمُسلمين مُتَمَسِّكِينَ بِعُمُوم الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *لَا نورث بِفَتْح الرَّاء، وَالْمعْنَى على الْكسر أَيْضا صَحِيح**.**ثمَّ الْحِكْمَة فِي سَبَب عدم مِيرَاث الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، أَنه لَا يظنّ بهم أَنهم جمعُوا المَال لورثتهم،**وَقيل**:* *لِئَلَّا يخْشَى على وارثهم أَن يتَمَنَّى لَهُم الْمَوْت فَيَقَع فِي مَحْذُور عَظِيم**.* *وَقيل**:* *لأَنهم كالآباء لأمتهم، فَمَا لَهُم لكل أَوْلَادهم، وَهُوَ معنى الصَّدَقَة**.**........**(15/22)**دفع عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، الصَّدَقَة الْمَذْكُورَة إِلَى عَليّ بن أبي طَالب وعباس عَمه، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ليتصرفا فِيهَا وينتفعا مِنْهَا بِقدر حَقّهمَا، كَمَا تصرف رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لَا على جِهَة تَمْلِيكه لَهما**.* *وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *لما ولي عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، لم يُغير هَذِه الصَّدَقَة عَمَّا كَانَت فِي أَيَّام الشَّيْخَيْنِ، ثمَّ كَانَت بعده بيد الْحسن ثمَّ بيد الْحُسَيْن ثمَّ بيد عَليّ بن الْحُسَيْن ثمَّ بيد الْحسن بن الْحسن ثمَّ بيد زيد بن الْحسن ثمَّ بيد عبد الله بن حُسَيْن ثمَّ وَليهَا بَنو الْعَبَّاس على مَا ذكره البرقاني فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *وَلم يرو عَن أحد من هَؤُلَاءِ أَنه تَملكهَا وَلَا ورثهَا وَلَا ورثت عَنهُ، فَلَو كَانَ مَا يَقُوله الشِّيعَة حَقًا لأخذها عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَو أحد من أهل بَيته لما ولوها**.**.......**(15/30)**وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم**:* *إقض بيني وَبَين هَذَا الْكَاذِب الْإِثْم الغادر الخائن،**يَعْنِي**:* *الْكَاذِب إِن لم ينصف، فَحذف الْجَواب. وَزعم الْمَازرِيّ أَن هَذِه اللَّفْظَة ننزه الْقَائِل وَالْمقول فِيهِ عَنْهَا وننسبها إِلَى أَن بعض الروَاة وهم فِيهَا، وَقد أزالها بعض النَّاس من كِتَابه تورعاً، وَإِن لم يكن الْحمل فِيهَا على الروَاة فأجود مَا يحمل عَلَيْهِ أَن الْعَبَّاس قَالَهَا إدلالاً عَلَيْهِ، لِأَنَّهُ بِمَنْزِلَة وَالِده، وَلَعَلَّه أَرَادَ ردع عَليّ عَمَّا يعْتَقد أَنه مخطىء فِيهِ، وَأَن هَذِه الْأَوْصَاف يَتَّصِف بهَا لَو كَانَ يَفْعَله عَن قصد، وَإِن كَانَ عَليّ لَا يَرَاهَا مُوجبَة لذَلِك فِي اعْتِقَاده، وَهَذَا كَمَا يَقُول الْمَالِكِي شَارِب النَّبِيذ نَاقص الدّين والحنفي يعْتَقد أَنه لَيْسَ بناقص وكل وَاحِد محق فِي اعْتِقَاده وَلَا بُد من هَذَا التَّأْوِيل لِأَن هَذِه الْقَضِيَّة جرت بِحَضْرَة عمر وَالصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَلم يُنكر أحد مِنْهُم هَذَا الْكَلَام مَعَ تشددهم فِي إِنْكَار الْمُنكر، وَمَا ذَلِك إلاَّ أَنهم فَهموا بِقَرِينَة الْحَال أَنه تكلم بِمَا لَا يَعْتَقِدهُ. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *كل هَذَا لَا يُفِيد شَيْئا، بل يجب إِزَالَة هَذِه اللَّفْظَة عَن الْكتاب، وحاشا من عَبَّاس أَن يتَلَفَّظ بهَا وَلَا سِيمَا بِحَضْرَة عمر بن الْخطاب وَجَمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة، وَلم يكن عمر مِمَّن يسكت عَن مثل هَذَا لصلابته فِي أُمُور الدّين وَعدم مبالاته من أحد، وَفِي مَا قَالَه نِسْبَة عمر إِلَى ترك الْمُنكر وعجزه عَن إِقَامَة الْحق، فاللائق لحَال الْكل إِزَالَة هَذِه من الْوسط، فَلَا يحْتَاج إِلَى تَأْوِيل غير طائل، فَافْهَم**.* *قَوْله**: (**وهما يختصمان**)* *أَي: الْعَبَّاس وَعلي يختصمان،**أَي**:* *يتجادلان ويتنازعان،**وَقد ذكر البُخَارِيّ فِي الْمَغَازِي**: أَن عليا وَالْعَبَّاس استبَّا يَوْمئِذٍ**...........**(15/27)**لَا يُنكر أَن يخفى على الْفَقِيه والعالم بعض الْأُمُور مِمَّا علمه غَيره، كَمَا خَفِي على فَاطِمَة التَّخْصِيص فِي ذَلِك،**وَكَذَلِكَ يُقَال**:* *إِنَّه خَفِي على عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، ذَلِك وَكَذَلِكَ على الْعَبَّاس حَتَّى طلبا الْمِيرَاث،**وَقد يُقَال**:* *لم يخف ذَلِك عَلَيْهِمَا، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَا ذهلا ونسيا حَتَّى ذكرهمَا أَبُو بكر فَرَجَعَا إِلَيْهِ،**بِدَلِيل أَن عمر نشدهما بِاللَّه**:* *هَل تعلمان ذَلِك؟**فَقَالَا**:* *نعم**.* *وَفِيه**:* *أَن فِي طلب فَاطِمَة مِيرَاثهَا من أَبِيهَا وَطلب الْعَبَّاس دَلِيلا على أَن الأَصْل فِي الْأَحْكَام الْعُمُوم وَعدم التَّخْصِيص حَتَّى يرد مَا يدل على التَّخْصِيص، وعَلى أَن الْمُتَكَلّم دَاخل فِي عُمُوم كَلَامه،**حَيْثُ قَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *من ترك مَالا فلأهله، وَهَذَا قَول أَكثر أهل الْأُصُول، خلافًا للحنابلة وَابْن خويز منداد،**وَعند كثير من الْقَائِلين بِالْعُمُومِ**:* *إِن هَذَا الْخطاب وَسَائِر العمومات لَا يدْخل فِيهَا سيدنَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لِأَن الشَّرْع ورد بالتفرقة بَينه وَبَين أمته، وَلَو ثَبت الْعُمُوم لوَجَبَ تخصيصها،**وَهَذَا الْخَبَر وَمَا فِي مَعْنَاهُ يُوجب تَخْصِيص الْآيَة**: {**وَإِن كَانَت وَاحِدَة فلهَا النّصْف**} (**النِّسَاء: 11**) .* *وَخبر الْآحَاد يخصص، فَكيف مَا كَانَ هَذَا سَبيله، وَهُوَ الْقطع بِصِحَّتِهِ؟ وَالله أعلم**.**........**(15/28)**(**تبرج الْجَاهِلِيَّة الأولى**)* *،**وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *هِيَ مَا بَين مُحَمَّد وَعِيسَى، عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**وَقَالَ أَبُو الْعَالِيَة**:* *مَا بَين دَاوُد وَسليمَان،**وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيّ**:* *الْجَاهِلِيَّة الأولى هِيَ الزَّمَان الَّذِي ولد فِيهِ إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَكَانَت الْمَرْأَة من أهل ذَلِك الزَّمَان تتَّخذ الدرْع من اللُّؤْلُؤ فتلبسه ثمَّ تمشي وسط الطَّرِيق لَيْسَ عَلَيْهَا شَيْء غَيره وَتعرض نَفسهَا على الرِّجَال، فَكَانَ ذَلِك فِي زمن نمْرُود وَالنَّاس حِينَئِذٍ كلهم كفار**.**
..........**(15/32)**أَن هَذَا السَّيْف هُوَ ذُو الفقار لِأَن سبط ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ ذكر فِي** (**تَارِيخه**)* *وَلم يزل ذُو الفقار عِنْده صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حَتَّى وهبه لعَلي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قبل مَوته،**ثمَّ انْتقل إِلَى آله وَكَانَت لَهُ عشرَة أسياف مِنْهَا**:* *ذُو الفقار، تنفله يَوْم بدر**.**...........**(15/34)**أَن عليا، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أرسل إِلَى عُثْمَان صحيفَة فِيهَا بَيَان أَحْكَام الصَّدقَات،**وَقَالَ**:* *مر سعاتك يعْملُونَ بهَا،**أَي**:* *بِهَذِهِ الصَّحِيفَة،**ويروى**:* *يعْملُونَ فِيهَا، أَي بِمَا فِيهَا**.* *وَأما فعل عُثْمَان فِي صَدَقَة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَرَوَاهُ الطَّبَرِيّ عَن أبي حميد**:* *حَدثنَا جرير عَن مُغيرَة،**قَالَ**:* *لما ولي عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**جمع بني أُميَّة فَقَالَ**:* *إِن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَت لَهُ فدك، وَكَانَ يَأْكُل مِنْهَا وَينْفق وَيعود على فُقَرَاء بني هَاشم ويزوج مِنْهَا أيمهم، وَأَن فَاطِمَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، سَأَلته أَن يَجْعَلهَا لَهَا فأبي، فَكَانَت كَذَلِك حَيَاة رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حَتَّى قبض، ثمَّ ولي أَبُو بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَكَانَت كَذَلِك**.........**(15/37)**ن الْخمس والفيء مصرفهما وَاحِد، وَذهب الشَّافِعِي وَأَبُو حنيفَة وأصحابهما وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَدَاوُد وَإِسْحَاق وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَعَامة أَصْحَاب الحَدِيث وَالْفِقْه إِلَى التَّفْرِيق بَين مصرف الْفَيْء وَالْخمس،**فَقَالُوا**:* *بالخمس مَوْضُوع فِيمَا عينه الله فِيهِ من الْأَصْنَاف المسمين فِي آيَة الْخمس من سُورَة الْأَنْفَال لَا يتَعَدَّى بِهِ إِلَى غَيرهم، وَلَهُم مَعَ ذَلِك فِي تَوْجِيه قسمه عَلَيْهِم بعد وَفَاة سيدنَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خلاف، وَأما الْفَيْء فَهُوَ الَّذِي يرجع النّظر فِي مصرفه إِلَى الإِمَام بِحَسب الْمصلحَة وَالِاجْتِهَاد**.**
(15/39)**تقرر الْإِجْمَاع على إِبَاحَة التَّسْمِيَة بأسماء الْأَنْبِيَاء عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام وَتسَمى جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة بأسماء الْأَنْبِيَاء وَكره بعض الْعلمَاء فِيمَا حَكَاهُ عِيَاض التسمي بأسماء الْمَلَائِكَة وَهُوَ قَول الْحَارِث بن مِسْكين قَالَ وَكره مَالك التسمي بِجِبْرِيل وإسرافيل وَمِيكَائِيل وَنَحْوهَا من أَسمَاء الْمَلَائِكَة وَعَن عمر بن الْخطاب رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ أَنه قَالَ مَا قنعتم بأسماء بني آدم حَتَّى سميتم بأسماء الْمَلَائِكَة**.......**(15/44)**فَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد**:* *وجدنَا الْآثَار عَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَالْخُلَفَاء بعده قد جَاءَت فِي افْتِتَاح الأَرْض ثَلَاثَة أَحْكَام. أَرض أسلم أَهلهَا عَلَيْهَا فَهِيَ لَهُم ملك، وَهِي أَرض عشر لَا شَيْء فِيهَا غَيره. وَأَرْض افتتحت صلحا على خراج مَعْلُوم فهم على مَا صولحوا عَلَيْهِ لَا يلْزمهُم أَكثر مِنْهُ. وَأَرْض أخذت عنْوَة وَهِي الَّتِي أختلف فِيهَا الْمُسلمُونَ،**فَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *سبيلهم سَبِيل الْغَنِيمَة فَيكون أَرْبَعَة أخماسها حصصاً بَين الَّذين افتتحوها خَاصَّة، وَالْخمس الْبَاقِي لمن سمى االله،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَهَذَا قَول الشَّافِعِي وَأبي ثَوْر، وَبِه أَشَارَ الزبير بن الْعَوام على عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ حِين افْتتح مصر،**قَالَ أَبُو عبيد**:* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم: بل حكمهَا وَالنَّظَر فِيهَا إِلَى الإِمَام إِن رأى أَن يَجْعَلهَا غنيمَة فيخمسها ويقسمها، كَمَا فعل رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَذَلِك لَهُ، وَإِن رأى أَن يَجْعَلهَا مَوْقُوفَة على الْمُسلمين مَا بقوا كَمَا فعل عمر فِي السوَاد، فَذَلِك لَهُ،**وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة وصاحبيه وَالثَّوْري فِيمَا حَكَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *يجْتَهد فِيهَا الإِمَام وَقَالَ فِي الْقنية: الْعَمَل فِي أَرض العنوة على فعل عمر،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *أَن لَا تقسم وتقر بِحَالِهَا، وَقد ألح بِلَال، وَأَصْحَاب لَهُ على عمر فِي قسم الأَرْض بِالشَّام،**فَقَالَ**:* *اللَّهُمَّ أكفنيهم فَمَا أَتَى الْحول وَقد بَقِي مِنْهُم أحد**......**(15/49)**انَ مَعَه سِتّمائَة ألف دِينَار وَقدم ابْن عَامر من الْبَصْرَة بِأَكْثَرَ من ذَلِك فَاجْتمع بَنو أُميَّة بِالْأَبْطح وَقَامَت عَائِشَة فِي النَّاس تحضهم على الْقيام بِطَلَب دم عُثْمَان وطاوعوها فِي ذَلِك وَخَرجُوا وتوجهوا نَحْو الْبَصْرَة وَكَانَت عَائِشَة تحمل فِي هودج على جمل اسْمه عَسْكَر اشْتَرَاهُ يعلى بن أُميَّة من رجل من عرينة بِمِائَتي دِينَار وَكَانَ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي يدلهم على الطَّرِيق وَكَانُوا لَا يَمرونَ على مَاء وَلَا وَاد إِلَّا سَأَلُوهُ عَنهُ حَتَّى وصلوا إِلَى مَوضِع يُسمى حوءب بِفَتْح الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَسُكُون الْوَاو وَفتح الْهمزَة وَفِي آخِره بَاء مُوَحدَة وَهُوَ مَاء قريب من الْبَصْرَة فنبحت كلابه فَقَالُوا أَي مَاء هَذَا قَالَ الدَّلِيل هَذَا مَاء الحوءب فحين سَمِعت عَائِشَة بذلك صرخت بِأَعْلَى صَوتهَا وَضربت عضد بَعِيرهَا فأناخته فَقَالَت أَنا وَالله صَاحِبَة الحوءب ردوني ردوني تَقول ذَلِك فأناخوا حولهَا وهم على ذَلِك وَهِي تأبى الْمسير حَتَّى إِذا كَانَت السَّاعَة الَّتِي أناخت فِيهَا من الْغَد جاءها عبد الله بن الزبير فَقَالَ النَّجَاء النَّجَاء فقد أدرككم عَليّ ابْن أبي طَالب فَعِنْدَ ذَلِك رحلوا وَأما حَدِيث الحوءب فَأخْرجهُ أَحْمد فِي مُسْنده عَن عَائِشَة قَالَت أَن رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - قَالَ لي ذَات يَوْم كَيفَ بإحداكن إِذا نبحتها كلاب الحوءب فَعرفت الْحَال عِنْد ذَلِك فَأَرَادَتْ الرُّجُوع وَأما عَليّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ فَإِنَّهُ خرج فِي آخر شهر ربيع الآخر فِي سنة سِتّ وَثَلَاثِينَ من الْمَدِينَة فِي تِسْعمائَة مقَاتل وَقيل لما بلغ عليا مسير عَائِشَة وَطَلْحَة وزبير إِلَى الْبَصْرَة سَار نحوهم فِي أَرْبَعَة آلَاف من أهل الْمَدِينَة فيهم أَرْبَعمِائَة مِمَّن بَايعُوا تَحت الشَّجَرَة وَثَمَانمِائَة من الْأَنْصَار ورايته مَعَ ابْنه مُحَمَّد بن الْحَنَفِيَّة وعَلى ميمنته الْحسن بن عَليّ وعَلى ميسرته الْحُسَيْن بن عَليّ وعَلى الْخَيل عمار بن يَاسر وعَلى الرجالة مُحَمَّد بن أبي بكر الصّديق وعَلى مقدمته عبد الله بن عَبَّاس ثمَّ اجْتَمعُوا كلهم عِنْد قصر عبيد الله بن زِيَاد وَنزل النَّاس فِي كل نَاحيَة وَقد اجْتمع مَعَ عَليّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ عشرُون ألفا والتفت على عَائِشَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا وَمن مَعهَا نَحْو من ثَلَاثِينَ ألفا وَقَامَت الْحَرْب على سَاقهَا فتصافوا وتصاولوا وتجاولوا وَكَانَ من جملَة من يبارز الزبير وعمار فَحمل عمار نَحوه بِالرُّمْحِ**وَالزُّبَيْر كَاف عَنهُ لقَوْل رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - تقتلك الفئة الباغية وَقتل نَاس كثير وَرجع الزبير عَن الْقِتَال وَقَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ كَانَ زِمَام الْجمل بيد كَعْب بن سور وَمَا كَانَ يَأْخُذ زِمَام الْجمل إِلَّا من هُوَ مَعْرُوف بالشجاعة مَا أَخذه أحد إِلَّا قتل وَحمل عَلَيْهِ عدي بن حَاتِم وَلم يبْق إِلَّا عقره ففقئت عين عدي وَاجْتمعَ بَنو ضبة عِنْد الْجمل وقاتلوا دونه قتالا لم يسمع مثله فَقطعت عِنْده ألف يَد وَقتل عَلَيْهِ ألف رجل مِنْهُم وَقَالَ ابْن الزبير جرحت على زِمَام الْجمل سَبْعَة وَثَلَاثِينَ جِرَاحَة وَمَا أحد أَخذ بِرَأْسِهِ إِلَّا قتل أَخذه عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عتاب فَقتل ثمَّ أَخذه الْأسود بن البحتري فَقتل وعد جمَاعَة وَغلب ابْن الزبير من الْجِرَاحَات**........**(15/54)**وَعُثْمَان رَضِي الله عَنهُ لم يحضر بَدْرًا لأجل ذَلِك وعد ابْن اسحاق الَّذين غَابُوا عَن بدر ثَمَانِيَة أَو تِسْعَة وهم عُثْمَان بن عَفَّان تخلف لذَلِك، وَطَلْحَة بن عبيد الله كَانَ بِالشَّام فَضرب لَهُ سَهْمه وأجره، وَسَعِيد بن زيد بن عَمْرو بن نفَيْل كَانَ بِالشَّام أَيْضا، وَأَبُو لبَابَة بشير بن عبد الْمُنْذر رده رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من الروحاء حِين بلغه خُرُوج النفير من مَكَّة فَاسْتَعْملهُ على الْمَدِينَة، والْحَارث بن حَاطِب بن عبيد رده أَيْضا من الطَّرِيق، والْحَارث بن الصمَّة انْكَسَرَ بِالرَّوْحَاءِ فَرجع، وخوات ابْن جُبَير لم يحضر الْوَقْعَة، وَأَبُو الصَّباح بن ثَابت خرج مَعَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَأصَاب سَاقه نصل حجر فَرجع، وَسعد بن مَالك تجهز ليخرج فَمَاتَ،**وَقيل**:* *إِنَّه مَاتَ فِي الروحاء فَضرب لكل وَاحِد مِنْهُم سَهْمه وأجره**...........**(15/58)**دلَالَة على أَن من حلف على فعل شَيْء أَو تَركه وَكَانَ الْحِنْث خيرا من التَّمَادِي على الْيَمين اسْتحبَّ لَهُ الْحِنْث، وَتلْزَمهُ الْكَفَّارَة وَهَذَا مُتَّفق عَلَيْهِ**.* *وَأَجْمعُوا على أَنه**:* *لَا تجب عَلَيْهِ الْكَفَّارَة قبل الْحِنْث، وعَلى أَنه يجوز تَأْخِيرهَا عَن الْحِنْث، وعَلى أَنه لَا يجوز تَقْدِيمهَا قبل الْيَمين. وَاخْتلفُوا فِي جَوَازهَا بعد الْيَمين، وَقبل الْحِنْث، فجوزها مَالك وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالثَّوْري وَالشَّافِعِيّ، وَاسْتثنى الشَّافِعِي التَّكْفِير بِالصَّوْمِ،**فَقَالَ**:* *لَا يجوز قبل الْحِنْث، وَأما التَّكْفِير بِالْمَالِ فَيجوز،**وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَأَشْهَب الْمَالِكِي**:* *لَا يجوز تَقْدِيم الْكَفَّارَة على الْحِنْث بِكُل حَال**.* *....**(15/60)**وَقَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ**:* *ذُو الْخوَيْصِرَة الْقَائِل،**فَقَالَ**:* *يَا رَسُول الله إعدل،**يُقَال هُوَ**:* *حرقوص بن زُهَيْر رَأس الْخَوَارِج، قتل فِي الْخَوَارِج يَوْم النَّهر**.**......**(15/64)**وَقَالَ ابْن جرير**:* *وَكَانَ هَاشم توأم أَخِيه عبد شمس وَأَن هاشماً خرج وَرجله ملتصقة بِرَأْس عبد شمس، فَمَا تخلصت حَتَّى سَالَ بَينهمَا، دم، فتفاءل النَّاس بذلك أَن يكون بَين أولادهما حروب، فَكَانَت وقْعَة بني الْعَبَّاس مَعَ بني أُميَّة بن عبد شمس سنة ثَلَاث وَثَلَاثِينَ وَمِائَة من الْهِجْرَة**.**.........**(15/65)**هَؤُلَاءِ الْأَرْبَعَة قد سادوا قَومهمْ بعد أَبِيهِم وَصَارَت إِلَيْهِم الرياسة،**فَكَأَن يُقَال لَهُم**:* *المجيرون، وَذَلِكَ لأَنهم أخذُوا لقومهم قُرَيْش الْأمان من مُلُوك الأقاليم ليدخلوا فِي التِّجَارَات إِلَى بلدانهم، فَكَانَ هَاشم قد أَخذ أَمَانًا من مُلُوك الشَّام وَالروم وغسان، وَأخذ لَهُم عبد شمس من النَّجَاشِيّ الْأَكْبَر ملك الْحَبَشَة، وَأخذ لَهُم نَوْفَل من الأكاسرة، وَأخذ لَهُم الْمطلب أَمَانًا من مُلُوك حمير، وَكَانَت إِلَى هَاشم السِّقَايَة والرفادة بعد أَبِيه، وَإِلَيْهِ وَإِلَى أَخِيه الْمطلب نسب ذَوي الْقُرْبَى، وَقد كَانُوا شَيْئا وَاحِدًا،**.........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الثلاثاء 
الموافق : 21 / جمادى الأولى /1442 هجري
الموافق : 5/ يناير / 2021 ميلادي 

*(15/78)**وروى أَبُو دَاوُد أَيْضا من حَدِيث غَالب بن أبجر أَنه قَالَ**:* *يَا رَسُول الله** {**لم يبْق فِي مَالِي شيى أطْعم أَهلِي إلاَّ حمر لي**}* *فَقَالَ: أطْعم أهلك من سمين مَالك**.* *قلت**:* *الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة الثَّابِتَة ترد ذَلِك كُله،**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *حَدِيث غَالب مُخْتَلف فِي إِسْنَاده فَلَا يثبت، وَالنَّهْي ثَابت،**وَقَالَ عبد الْحق**:* *لَيْسَ هُوَ بِمُتَّصِل الْإِسْنَاد،**وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي**:* *ضَعِيف لَا يُعَارض بِمثلِهِ حَدِيث النَّهْي**.**............**(15/78)**وَعند الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد**:* *لَا يُؤْخَذ إلاَّ من أهل الْكتاب،**وَعند مَالك**:* *يجوز أَن تضرب الْجِزْيَة على جَمِيع الْكفَّار من كتابي ومجوسي ووثني وَغير ذَلِك، إلاَّ من ارْتَدَّ، وَبِه قَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وفقهاء الشَّام**.**وقالَ ابنُ عُيَيْنَةَ عنِ ابنِ أبِي نَجِيحٍ قُلْتُ لِمُجَاهِدٍ مَا شأنُ أهْلِ الشَّامِ علَيْهِمْ أرْبَعَةُ دَنَانِيرَ وأهلُ اليَمَنِ علَيْهِمْ دِينَار قالَ جُعِلِ ذالِكَ مِنْ قِبَلِ الْيَسارِ**........**(15/79)**سنة سبعين** "* *فِيهَا حج مُصعب بن الزبير وَأَخُوهُ يَدعِي لَهُ بالخلافة بالحجاز وَالْعراق وَقدم بأموال عَظِيمَة ودواب وَظهر فَفرق الْجَمِيع فِي قومه وَغَيرهم وَنحر عِنْد الْكَعْبَة ألف بَدَنَة وَعشْرين ألف شَاة وأغنى سَاكِني مَكَّة وَعَاد إِلَى الْكُوفَة**.........**(15/80)**أَن الشَّافِعِي وَعبد الرَّزَّاق وَغَيرهمَا رووا بِإِسْنَاد حسن عَن عَليّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ كَانَ الْمَجُوس أهل كتاب يقرؤنه وَعلم يدرسونه فَشرب أَمِيرهمْ الْخمر فَوَقع على أُخْته فَلَمَّا أصبح دَعَا أهل الطمع فَأَعْطَاهُمْ وَقَالَ إِن آدم عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام كَانَ ينْكح أَوْلَاده بَنَاته فأطاعوه فَقتل من خَالفه فَأسْرى على كِتَابهمْ وعَلى مَا فِي قُلُوبهم فَلم يبْق عِنْدهم شَيْ**..........**(15/83)**أما الهرمزان فَكَانَ ملكا كَبِيرا من مُلُوك الْعَجم، وَكَانَت تَحت يَده كورة الأهواز، وكورة جندي سَابُور، وكورة السوس، وكورة السرق، وكورة نهر بَين، وكورة نهر تيري، ومناذر، بِفَتْح الْمِيم وَالنُّون وَبعد الْألف ذال مُعْجمَة وَفِي آخِره رَاء، وَكَانَ الهرمزان فِي الْجَيْش الَّذين أرسلهم يزدجر إِلَى قتال الْمُسلمين وهم على الْقَادِسِيَّة، وَهِي قَرْيَة على طَرِيق الْحَاج على مرحلة من الْكُوفَة، وأمير الْمُسلمين يَوْمئِذٍ سعد بن أبي وَقاص، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَكَانَ رَأس جَيش الْعَجم رستم فِي مائَة ألف وَعشْرين ألفا يتبعهَا ثَمَانُون ألفا، وَمَعَهُمْ ثَلَاثَة وَثَلَاثُونَ فيلاً، وَكَانَ الهرمزان رَأس الميمنة، وَزعم ابْن إِسْحَاق أَن الْمُسلمين كَانُوا مَا بَين السَّبْعَة آلَاف إِلَى الثَّمَانِية آلَاف، وَوَقع بَينهم قتال عَظِيم لم يعْهَد مثله، وأبلى فِي ذَلِك الْيَوْم جمَاعَة من الشجعان مثل طليحة الْأَسدي وَعَمْرو بن معدي كرب والقعقاع بن عَمْرو وَجَرِير بن عبد الله البَجلِيّ وَضِرَار بن الْخطاب وخَالِد بن عرفطة وأمثالهم، وَكَانَت الْوَقْعَة بَينهم يَوْم الِاثْنَيْنِ مستهل الْمحرم عَام أَربع عشرَة، وَأرْسل الله تَعَالَى فِي ذَلِك الْيَوْم ريحًا شَدِيدَة أرمت خيام الْفرس من أماكنها، وَأَلْقَتْ سَرِير رستم مقدم الْجَيْش، فَركب بغلة وهرب، وأدركه الْمُسلمُونَ وقتلوه، وانهزمت الْفرس وَقتل الْمُسلمُونَ مِنْهُم خلقا كثيرا، وَكَانَ فيهم المسلسلون ثَلَاثِينَ ألف فَقتلُوا بكمالهم، وَقتل فِي المعركة عشرَة آلَاف،**وَقيل**:* *قريب من ذَلِك، وَلم يزل الْمُسلمُونَ وَرَاءَهُمْ إِلَى أَن دخلُوا مَدِينَة الْملك، وَهِي الْمَدَائِن الَّتِي فِيهَا إيوَان كسْرَى، وَكَانَ الهرمزان من جملَة الهاربين، ثمَّ وَقعت بَينه وَبَين الْمُسلمين وقْعَة، ثمَّ وَقع الصُّلْح بَينه وَبَين الْمُسلمين،**ثمَّ نقض الصُّلْح ثمَّ**:* *جمع أَبُو مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، الْجَيْش وحاصروا هرمزان فِي مَدِينَة تستر، وَلما اشْتَدَّ عَلَيْهِ الْأَمر بعث إِلَى أبي مُوسَى فَسَأَلَ الْأمان إِلَى أَن يحملهُ إِلَى أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَأَجَابَهُ إِلَى ذَلِك وَوجه مَعَه الْخمس من غَنَائِم الْمُسلمين، فَلَمَّا وصل إِلَيْهِ وَوَقع نظره عَلَيْهِ سجد لله تَعَالَى، وَجرى بَينه وَبَين عمر محاورات، ثمَّ بعد ذَلِك أسلم طَائِعا غير مكره، وَأسلم من كَانَ مَعَه من أَهله وَولده وخدمه، ثمَّ قربه عمر وَفَرح بِإِسْلَامِهِ،**فَهَذِهِ قصَّة إِسْلَام هرمزان الَّذِي قَالَ فِي حَدِيث الْبَاب**:* *فَأسلم الهرمزان، وَكَانَ لَا يُفَارق عمر حَتَّى قتل عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فاتهمه بعض النَّاس بممالأة أبي لؤلؤه فَقتله عبيد الله بن عمر**.**.......**(15/86)**نهاوند**الَّذِي بناها نوح، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**وَكَانَت تسمى**:* *نوح أوند،**يَعْنِي**:* *عمرها نوح، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فأبدلوا الْحَاء هَاء، وَهِي مَدِينَة جنوبي هَمدَان وَلها أَنهَار وبساتين، وَهِي كَثِيرَة الْفَوَاكِه وَتحمل فواكهها إِلَى الْعرَاق لجودتها، مِنْهَا إِلَى هَمدَان أَرْبَعَة عشر فرسخاً، وَهِي من بِلَاد عراق الْعَجم فِي حد بِلَاد الجيل**كَانَ عَامل كسْرَى الَّذِي على هَؤُلَاءِ الْجَيْش الغيرزان،** وَيُقَال: بنْدَار، وَيُقَال: ذُو الحاجبين، وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير فِي (كتاب الأذواء) : ذُو الحاجبين هُوَ خرزاد بن هُرْمُز من الْفرس أحد الْأُمَرَاء الْأَرْبَعَة الَّذين أَمرتهم الْأَعَاجِم على كورة نهاوند، وَكَانَت هَذِه الْوَقْعَة الَّتِي وَقعت على نهاوند وقْعَة عَظِيمَة، وَكَانَ الْمُسلمُونَ يسمونها فتح الْفتُوح، وَقَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق والواقدي: كَانَت وقْعَة نهاوند فِي سنة إِحْدَى وَعشْرين، وَقَالَ سيف: كَانَت فِي سنة سبع عشرَة، وَقيل: فِي سنة تسع عشرَة، وَكَانَت هَذِه الْوَاقِعَة أَربع وقعات، وَفِي الْوَقْعَة الثَّانِيَة قتل النُّعْمَان ابْن مقرن أَمِير الْجَيْش وَقَامَ مقَامه حُذَيْفَة بن الْيَمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**..........**(15/86)**لما انْتهى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، إِلَى تَبُوك أَتَاهُ بحنة بن روبة صَاحب أَيْلَة فَصَالحه وَأَعْطَاهُ الْجِزْيَة، وَكتب إِلَيْهِ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، كتابا فَهُوَ عِنْدهم بِسم الله الرَّحْمَن الرَّحِيم! هَذِه أَمَنَة من الله وَمُحَمّد النَّبِي رَسُول الله لبحنة بن روبة وَأهل أَيْلَة**)* *......**(15/89)**(**سبعين عَاما**)* *، وَكَذَا جَاءَ فِي رِوَايَة أبي هُرَيْرَة عِنْد التِّرْمِذِيّ مَرْفُوعا،**وَلَفظه**: (**أَلا من قتل نفسا معاهدة لَهَا ذمَّة الله وَذمَّة رَسُوله فقد أَخْفَر بِذِمَّة الله فَلَا يراح رَائِحَة الْجنَّة، وَأَن رِيحهَا ليوجد من مسيرَة سبعين خَرِيفًا**) .* *وروى النَّسَائِيّ أَيْضا من حَدِيث أبي بكرَة بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح نَحوه، وَفِي** (**الْمُوَطَّأ**)* *خَمْسمِائَة،**قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أما الْأَرْبَعُونَ فَهِيَ أقْصَى أَشد الْعُمر فِي قَول الْأَكْثَرين، فَإِذا بلغَهَا ابْن آدم زَاد عمله ويقينه واستحكمت بصيرته فِي الْخُشُوع لله تَعَالَى على الطَّاعَة والندم على مَا سلف، فَهَذَا يجد ريح الْجنَّة على مسيرَة أَرْبَعِينَ عَاما، وَأما السبعون فَهِيَ حد المعترك، ويعرض للمرء عِنْدهَا من الخشية والندم لاقتراب أَجله فيجد ريح الْجنَّة من مسيرَة سبعين عَاما، وَأما وَجه الْخَمْسمِائَةِ فَهِيَ فَتْرَة مَا بَين نَبِي وَنَبِي، فَيكون من جَاءَ فِي آخر الفترة واهتدى بِاتِّبَاع النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الَّذِي كَانَ قبل الفترة وَلم يضرّهُ طولهَا، فيجد ريح الْجنَّة على خَمْسمِائَة عَام**.* *........**(15/89)**وَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *أَرْبَعَة أَحَادِيث تَدور على أَلْسِنَة النَّاس وَلَا أصل لَهَا عَن رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *من آذَى ذِمِّيا فَأَنا خَصمه يَوْم الْقِيَامَة. وَمن بشر بِخُرُوج آذار بشر بِالْجنَّةِ. وَيَوْم نحركم يَوْم فطركم. وللسائل حق وَإِن جَاءَ على فرس**.**....**(15/90)**وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *جَزِيرَة الْعَرَب هِيَ مَا بَين عدن إِلَى ريف الْعرَاق طولا، وَمن جدة إِلَى الشَّام عرضا،**وَقيل**:* *هَذَا عَام أُرِيد بِهِ الْخَاص، وَهُوَ الْحجاز**.**......**(15/90)**قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي** (**شرح مُسلم**) :* *وَهَذِه الْمَرْأَة الْيَهُودِيَّة الفاعلة للسم اسْمهَا زَيْنَب بنت الْحَارِث أُخْت مرحب الْيَهُودِيّ. قلت كَذَا رَوَاهُ الْوَاقِدِيّ عَن الزُّهْرِيّ،**وَأَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ لَهَا**:* *مَا حملك على هَذَا؟**قَالَت**:* *قتلت أبي وَعمي وَزَوْجي وَأخي،**قَالَ مُحَمَّد**:* *فَسَأَلت إِبْرَاهِيم بن جَعْفَر عَن هَذَا فَقَالَ: أَبوهَا الْحَارِث، وعمها بشار وَكَانَ أجبن النَّاس وَهُوَ الَّذِي أنزل من الرف، وأخوها زبير، وَزوجهَا سَلام بن مشْكم**.**......**(15/92)**قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *وَاخْتلفت الْآثَار وَالْعُلَمَاء: هَل قَتلهَا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أم لَا؟ فَوَقع فِي** (**مُسلم**) :* *أَنهم قَالُوا: ألاَ نقتلها؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا، وَمثله عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة وَجَابِر،**وَعَن جَابر من رِوَايَة أبي سَلمَة**:* *أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَتلهَا،**وَفِي رِوَايَة ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم دَفعهَا إِلَى أَوْلِيَاء بشر بن الْبَراء بن معْرور، وَكَانَ أكل مِنْهَا فَمَاتَ بهَا فَقَتَلُوهَا،**وَقَالَ ابْن سَحْنُون**:* *أجمع أهل الحَدِيث أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَتلهَا، وَفِي رِوَايَة أبي دَاوُد. فَأمر بهَا فقتلت،**وَفِي لفظ**:* *قَتلهَا وصلتها وَفِي** (**جَامع معمر**)* *عَن الزُّهْرِيّ: لما أسلمت تَركهَا**.* *قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *وَاخْتلفت الْآثَار وَالْعُلَمَاء: هَل قَتلهَا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أم لَا؟ فَوَقع فِي** (**مُسلم**) :* *أَنهم قَالُوا: ألاَ نقتلها؟**قَالَ**:* *لَا، وَمثله عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة وَجَابِر،**وَعَن جَابر من رِوَايَة أبي سَلمَة**:* *أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَتلهَا،**وَفِي رِوَايَة ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم دَفعهَا إِلَى أَوْلِيَاء بشر بن الْبَراء بن معْرور، وَكَانَ أكل مِنْهَا فَمَاتَ بهَا فَقَتَلُوهَا،**وَقَالَ ابْن سَحْنُون**:* *أجمع أهل الحَدِيث أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَتلهَا، وَفِي رِوَايَة أبي دَاوُد. فَأمر بهَا فقتلت،**وَفِي لفظ**:* *قَتلهَا وصلتها وَفِي** (**جَامع معمر**)* *عَن الزُّهْرِيّ: لما أسلمت تَركهَا**.* *أَن الإِمَام مَالِكًا احْتج بِهِ على أَن الْقَتْل بالسم كَالْقَتْلِ بِالسِّلَاحِ الَّذِي يُوجب الْقصاص،**وَقَالَ الْكُوفِيُّونَ**:* *لَا قصاص فِيهِ**.* *وَفِيه**:* *الدِّيَة على الْعَاقِلَة،**قَالُوا**:* *وَلَو دسه فِي طَعَام أَو شراب لم يكن عَلَيْهِ شَيْء وَلَا على عَاقِلَته،**وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *إِذا فعل ذَلِك وَهُوَ مكره فَفِيهِ قَولَانِ فِي وجوب الْقود أصَحهمَا: لَا**.* *وَفِيه**:* *معْجزَة ظَاهِرَة لَهُ، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، حَيْثُ لم يُؤثر فِيهِ السم، وَالَّذِي أكل مَعَه مَاتَ**.* *وَفِيه**:* *أَن السم لَا يُؤثر بِذَاتِهِ بل بِإِذن الرب، جلّ جَلَاله، ومشيئته، ألاَ تَرَى أَن السم أثر فِي بشر وَلم يُؤثر فِي النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم؟ فَلَو كَانَ يُؤثر بِذَاتِهِ لأثر فيهمَا فِي الْحَال، وَالله أعلم**.**......**(15/93)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *أجمع أهل الْعلم أَن أَمَان الصَّبِي غير جَائِز، وَالْمَجْنُون كَذَلِك لَا يَصح أَمَانه بِلَا خلاف كالكافر،**وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ**:* *إِن غزا الذِّمِّيّ مَعَ الْمُسلمين فأمن أحدا فَإِن شَاءَ الإِمَام أَمْضَاهُ وإلاَّ فَيردهُ إِلَى مأمنه**.**....**(15/95)**وَكَانَت الْعَرَب تسمي النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *الصابيء، لِأَنَّهُ خرج من دين قُرَيْش إِلَى دين الْإِسْلَام**.**......**(15/94)**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *لَا خلاف أَن القَاضِي إِذا قضى بجور أَو بِخِلَاف قَول أهل الْعلم فَهُوَ مَرْدُود، فَإِن كَانَ على وَجه الِاجْتِهَاد والتأويل كَمَا صنع خَالِد، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَإِن الْإِثْم سَاقِط وَالضَّمان لَازم عِنْد عَامَّة أهل الْعلم، إلاَّ أَنهم اخْتلفُوا فِي ضَمَان ذَلِك، فَإِن كَانَ فِي قتل أَو جراح فَفِي بَيت المَال، وَهَذَا قَول الثَّوْريّ وَأبي حنيفَة وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق**.* *وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *على عَاقِلَة الإِمَام أَو الْحَاكِم، وَهَذَا قَول الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَأبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَالشَّافِعِيّ،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْمَاجشون**:* *لَيْسَ على الْحَاكِم شَيْء من الدِّيَة فِي مَاله وَلَا على عَاقِلَته وَلَا فِي بَيت المَال**.* *فَإِن قلت**......**(15/95)**وَقَالَ عُمَرُ إذَا قَالَ مَتْرَسْ فقدْ آمَنَهُ إنَّ الله يعْلَمُ الألْسِنَةَ كُلَّها وَقَالَ تَكَلَّمْ لَا بأسَ**
**الَ عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَهَذَا التَّعْلِيق وَصله عبد الرَّزَّاق من طَرِيق أبي وَائِل،**قَالَ**:* *جَاءَنَا كتاب عمر وَنحن نحاصر قصر فَارس،**فَقَالَ**:* *إِذا حاصرتم قصراً فَلَا تَقولُوا: إنزلوا على حكم الله، فَإِنَّهُم لَا يَدْرُونَ مَا حكم الله، وَلَكِن أنزلوهم على حكمكم ثمَّ اقضوا فيهم،**وَإِذا لَقِي الرجلُ الرجلَ فَقَالَ**:* *لَا تخف، فقد أَمنه،**وَإِذا قَالَ**:* *مترس، فقد أَمنه،**أَن الله يعلم الْأَلْسِنَة كلهَا وَلَفْظَة**:* *مترس،**كلمة فارسية وَمَعْنَاهَا**:* *لَا تخف،**لِأَن لفظ**:* *م، كلمة النَّفْي عِنْدهم**.* *وَلَفظ**:* *ترس، بِمَعْنى الْخَوْف عِنْدهم،**فَإِذا أَرَادوا أَن يَقُولُوا لوَاحِد**:* *لَا تخف،**يَقُولُونَ بلسانهم**:* *مترس، وَاخْتلفُوا فِي ضَبطهَا،**فضبطه الْأصيلِيّ**:* *بِفَتْح الْمِيم وَالتَّاء وَسُكُون الرَّاء،**........**(15/96)**الَ الْوَلِيد**:* *وَذكرت ذَلِك لسَعِيد بن عبد الْعَزِيز فَقَالَ: قد صَالحهمْ مُعَاوِيَة أَيَّام صفّين، وصالحهم عبد الْملك بن مرواه لشغله بِقِتَال ابْن الزبير، يُؤَدِّي عبد الْملك إِلَى طاغية ملك الرّوم فِي كل يَوْم ألف دِينَار، وَإِلَى تراجمة الرّوم وأنباط الشَّام فِي كل جُمُعَة ألف دِينَار**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *لَا يعطيهم الْمُسلمُونَ شَيْئا بِحَال إلاَّ أَن يخَافُوا أَن يصطلحوا لِكَثْرَة الْعدَد، لِأَنَّهُ من مَعَاني الضرورات، أَو يُرْسل مُسلم فَلَا يخلى إلاَّ بفدية فَلَا بَأْس بِهِ لِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فدى رجلا برجلَيْن،**وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَلم أجد لمَالِك وَأَصْحَابه وَلَا الْكُوفِيّين نصا فِي هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة**.* *قلت**:* *مَذْهَب أَصْحَابنَا أَن للْإِمَام أَن يصالحهم بِمَال يَأْخُذهُ مِنْهُم أَو يَدْفَعهُ إِلَيْهِم إِذا كَانَ الصُّلْح خيرا فِي حق الْمُسلمين،**لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَإِن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لَهَا**} (**الْأَنْفَال: 16**) .* *وَالْمَال الَّذِي يُؤْخَذ مِنْهُم بِالصُّلْحِ يصرف مصارف الْجِزْيَة**.**.........**(15/98)**وَقد اعْترض بعض الْمُلْحِدِينَ على حَدِيث عَائِشَة،**وَقَالُوا**:* *كَيفَ يجوز السحر على رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَالسحر كفر وَعمل من أَعمال الشَّيَاطِين، فَكيف يصل ضَرَره إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَعَ حياطة الله لَهُ وتسديده إِيَّاه بملائكته، وصون الْوَحْي عَن الشَّيَاطِين؟**وَأجِيب**:* *بِأَن هَذَا اعْتِرَاض فَاسد وعناد لِلْقُرْآنِ،**لِأَن الله تَعَالَى قَالَ لرَسُوله**: {**قل أعوذ بِرَبّ الفلق**} (**الفلق: 1**) .* *إِلَى قَوْله**:* *فِي العقد،**والنفاثات**:* *السواحر فِي العقد، كَمَا ينفث الراقي فِي الرّقية حِين سحر، وَلَيْسَ فِي جَوَاز ذَلِك عَلَيْهِ مَا يدل على أَن ذَلِك يلْزمه أبدا أَو يدْخل عَلَيْهِ دَاخِلَة فِي شَيْء من ذَاته أَو شَرِيعَته، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ لَهُ من ضَرَر السحر مَا ينَال الْمَرِيض من ضَرَر الْحمى والبرسام من ضعف الْكَلَام وَسُوء التخيل، ثمَّ زَالَ ذَلِك عَنهُ وأبطل الله كيد السحر، وَقد قَامَ الْإِجْمَاع على عصمته فِي الرسَالَة، وَالله الْمُوفق**........**(15/100)**وَهَذِه السِّت الْمَذْكُورَة ظَهرت مِنْهَا الْخمس**: موت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَفتح بَيت الْمُقَدّس، والموتان كَانَ فِي طاعون عمواس زمن عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ مَاتَ فِيهِ سَبْعُونَ ألفا فِي ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام، واستفاضة المَال كَانَت فِي خلَافَة عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، عِنْد تِلْكَ الْفتُوح الْعَظِيمَة والفتنة استمرت بعده، وَالسَّادِسَة لم تَجِيء بعد، وروى ابْن دحْيَة من حَدِيث حُذَيْفَة مَرْفُوعا: أَن الله تَعَالَى يُرْسل ملك الرّوم، وَهُوَ الْخَامِس من أَوْلَاد هِرقل، يُقَال لَهُ: صمارة، فيرغب إِلَى الْمهْدي فِي الصُّلْح، وَذَلِكَ لظُهُور الْمُسلمين على الْمُشْركين، فيصالحه إِلَى سَبْعَة أَعْوَام، فَيَضَع {عَلَيْهِم الْجِزْيَة عَن يَد وهم صاغرون} (التَّوْبَة: 92) . وَلَا يبْقى لرومي حُرْمَة، وَيكسر لَهُم الصَّلِيب، ثمَّ يرجع الْمُسلمُونَ إِلَى دمشق فَإِذا هم كَذَلِك إِذا رجل من الرّوم قد الْتفت فَرَأى أَبنَاء الرّوم وبناتهم فِي الْقُيُود، فَرفع الصَّلِيب وَرفع صَوته، وَقَالَ: ألاَ من كَانَ يعبد الصَّلِيب فلينصره، فَيقوم إِلَيْهِ رجل من الْمُسلمين فيكسر الصَّلِيب، وَيَقُول: الله أغلب وأعز، فَحِينَئِذٍ يغدرون وهم أولى بالغدر، فيجتمع عِنْد ذَلِك مُلُوك الرّوم خُفْيَة فَيَأْتُونَ إِلَى بِلَاد الْمُسلمين، وهم على غَفلَة مقيمين على الصُّلْح، فَيَأْتُونَ إِلَى أنطاكية فِي اثْنَي عشر ألف راية، تَحت كل راية اثْنَي عشر ألفا، فَعِنْدَ ذَلِك يبْعَث الْمهْدي إِلَى أهل الشَّام والحجاز والكوفة وَالْبَصْرَة وَالْعراق يستنصر بهم، فيبعث إِلَيْهِ أهل الشرق: أَنه قد جَاءَنَا عَدو من أهل خُرَاسَان شغلنا عَنْك، فَيَأْتِي إِلَيْهِ بعض أهل الْكُوفَة وَالْبَصْرَة، فَيخرج بهم إِلَى دمشق وَقد مكث الرّوم فِيهَا أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا يفسدون وَيقْتلُونَ، فَينزل الله صبره على الْمُسلمين، فَيخْرجُونَ إِلَيْهِم فيشتد الْحَرْب بَينهم وَيسْتَشْهد من الْمُسلمين خلق كثير، فيا لَهَا من وقْعَة ومقتلة مَا أعظمها وَأعظم هولها، ويرتد من الْعَرَب يَوْمئِذٍ أَربع قبائل: سليم وفهد وغسان وطي، فيلحقون بالروم، ثمَّ إِن الله ينزل الصَّبْر والنصر وَالظفر على الْمُؤمنِينَ، ويغضب على الْكَافرين، فعصابة الْمُسلمين يَوْمئِذٍ خير خلق الله تَعَالَى والمخلصين من عباده، وَلَيْسَ فيهم مارد وَلَا مارق وَلَا شارد وَلَا مرتاب وَلَا مُنَافِق، ثمَّ إِن الْمُسلمين يدْخلُونَ إِلَى بِلَاد الرّوم وَيُكَبِّرُونَ على الْمَدَائِن والحصون،. فَتَقَع أسوارها بقدرة الله تَعَالَى، فَيدْخلُونَ الْمَدَائِن والحصون ويغنمون الْأَمْوَال ويسبون النِّسَاء والأطفال، وَتَكون أَيَّام الْمهْدي أَرْبَعِينَ سنة: عشر مِنْهَا بالمغرب، واثني عشر سنة بِالْمَدِينَةِ، واثني عشر سنة بِالْكُوفَةِ، وَسِتَّة بِمَكَّة، وَتَكون منيته فجاءة..**........**(15/105)**وَفِي التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث ابْن أبي ليلى عَن الحكم عَن مقسم عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**: أَن الْمُشْركين أَرَادوا أَن يشتروا جَسَد رجل من الْمُشْركين فَأبى، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَن يبيعهم إِيَّاه، وَقَالَ أَحْمد: لَا يحْتَج بِحَدِيث ابْن أبي ليلى، وَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ: هُوَ صَدُوق وَلَكِن لَا يعرف صَحِيح حَدِيثه من سقيمه، وَذكر ابْن إِسْحَاق فِي الْمَغَازِي: أَن الْمُشْركين سَأَلُوا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يبيعهم جَسَد نَوْفَل بن عبد الله بن الْمُغيرَة، وَكَانَ اقتحم الخَنْدَق فَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: لَا حَاجَة لنا بِثمنِهِ وَلَا جسده، وَقَالَ ابْن هِشَام: بَلغنِي عَن الزُّهْرِيّ أَنهم بذلوا فِيهِ عشرَة آلَاف.**...........

ويليه كتاب " بدء الخلق "*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الجمعة 
الموافق : 24/ جمادى الأولى / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 8/ يناير / 2021 ميلادي 

" كتاب " بدء الخلق " من عمدة القاري " لبدر الدين العيني رحمه الله 

*(15/110)**وْله**: (**كَانَ الله وَلم يكن شَيْء غَيره**)* *وَسَيَأْتِي فِي التَّوْحِيد: وَلم يكن شَيْء قبله، وَفِي رِوَايَة غير البُخَارِيّ، وَلم يكن شَيْء مَعَه،**وَوَقع هَذَا الحَدِيث فِي بعض الْمَوَاضِع**:* *كَانَ الله وَلَا شَيْء مَعَه وَهُوَ الْآن على مَا عَلَيْهِ كَانَ، وَهِي زِيَادَة لَيست فِي شَيْء من كتب الحَدِيث نبه عَلَيْهِ الإِمَام تَقِيّ الدّين بن تَيْمِية**.......**(15/110)**حديث بدء الخلق**عِيسَى هُوَ ابْن مُوسَى البُخَارِيّ أَبُو أَحْمد التَّيْمِيّ مَوْلَاهُم يلقب**:* *غُنْجَار، بِضَم الْغَيْن الْمُعْجَمَة وَسُكُون النُّون وبالجيم وَبعد الْألف رَاء، لقب بِهِ لاحمرار خديه، كَانَ من أعبد النَّاس، مَاتَ سنة سبع أَو سِتّ وَثَمَانِينَ وَمِائَة، وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِي البُخَارِيّ إلاَّ هَذَا الْموضع،**......**(15/111)**وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ**:* *فِيهِ دلَالَة على أَن الْأَرْضين بَعْضهَا فَوق بعض مثل السَّمَوَات لَيْسَ بَينهَا فُرْجَة،**وَحكى ابْن التِّين عَن بَعضهم**:* *أَن الأَرْض وَاحِدَة،**قَالَ**:* *وَهُوَ مَرْدُود بِالْقُرْآنِ وَالسّنة. وروى الْبَيْهَقِيّ عَن أبي الضُّحَى عَن مُسلم عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**أَنه قَالَ**: {**الله الَّذِي خلق سبع سموات وَمن الأَرْض مِثْلهنَّ**} (**الطَّلَاق: 21**) .* *قَالَ**:* *سبع أَرضين فِي كل أَرض نَبِي كنبيكم وآدَم كآدمكم ونوح كنوحكم وَإِبْرَاهِيم كإبراهيمكم وَعِيسَى كعيسى،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *إِسْنَاد هَذَا الحَدِيث عَن ابْن عَبَّاس صَحِيح، وَهُوَ شَاذ بِمرَّة لَا أعلم لأبي الضُّحَى عَلَيْهِ مُتَابعًا. وروى ابْن أبي حَاتِم من طَرِيق مُحَمَّد عَن مُجَاهِد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس،**قَالَ**:* *لَو حدثتكم بتفسير هَذِه الْآيَة لكَفَرْتُمْ، وكفركم تكذيبكم بهَا، وَقد روى أَحْمد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة مَرْفُوعا، أَن بَين كل سَمَاء وسماء خَمْسمِائَة عَام، وَأَن سمك كل سَمَاء كَذَلِك، وَأَن بَين كل أَرض**وَأَرْض خَمْسمِائَة عَام**.**.........**(15/115)**قَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ**:* *النسيء تَأْخِير حُرْمَة شهر إِلَى شهر آخر، كَانُوا يحلونَ الشَّهْر الْحَرَام ويحرمون مَكَانَهُ شهرا آخر حَتَّى رفضوا تَخْصِيص الْأَشْهر الْحرم، فَكَانُوا يحرمُونَ من شهور الْعَام أَرْبَعَة أشهر مُطلقًا، وَرُبمَا زادوا فِي الْأَشْهر فيجعلونها ثَلَاثَة عشر، أَو أَرْبَعَة عشر،**قَالَ**:* *وَالْمعْنَى: رجعت الْأَشْهر إِلَى مَا كَانَت عَلَيْهِ وَعَاد الْحَج إِلَى ذِي الْحجَّة وَبَطل النسيء الَّذِي كَانَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، وَقد وَافَقت حجَّة الْوَدَاع ذَا الْحجَّة، فَكَانَت حجَّة أبي بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قبلهَا فِي ذِي الْقعدَة**.......**(15/115)**وَفِي** (**ذمّ النُّجُوم**)* *للخطيب الْبَغْدَادِيّ من حَدِيث إِسْمَاعِيل بن عَيَّاش عَن البحتري بن عبيد الله عَن أَبِيه عَن أبي ذَر عَن عمر مَرْفُوعا: لَا تسألوا عَن النُّجُوم. وَمن حَدِيث عبد الله بن مُوسَى عَن الرّبيع بن حبيب عَن نَوْفَل بن عبد الْملك عَن أَبِيه عَن عَليّ،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *نهاني رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَن النّظر فِي النُّجُوم. وَعَن أبي هُرَيْرَة وَابْن مَسْعُود وَعَائِشَة وَابْن عَبَّاس نَحوه**.* *وَعَن الْحسن**:* *أَن قَيْصر سَأَلَ قس بن سَاعِدَة الأيادي: هَل نظرت فِي النُّجُوم؟**قَالَ**:* *نعم نظرت فِيمَا يُرَاد بِهِ الْهِدَايَة وَلم أنظر فِيمَا يُرَاد بِهِ الكهانة. وَفِي** (**كتاب الأنواء**)* *لأبي حنيفَة: الْمُنكر فِي الذَّم من النُّجُوم نِسْبَة الْأَمر إِلَى الْكَوَاكِب وَأَنَّهَا هِيَ المؤثرة، وَأما من نسب التَّأْثِير إِلَى خَالِقهَا وَزعم أَنه نصبها أعلاماً وصيرها آثاراً لما يحدثه فَلَا جنَاح عَلَيْهِ**.**.......**(15/115)**جرت عَادَة البُخَارِيّ أَنه إِذا ذكر آيَة أَو حَدِيثا فِي التَّرْجَمَة وَنَحْوهَا يذكر أَيْضا بالتبعية على سَبِيل الاستطراد مَاله أدنى مُلَابسَة بهَا تكثيراً للفائدة**.**والأبُّ مَا يأكُلُ الأنْعَامُ**أَشَارَ بِهَذَا إِلَى مَا فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَحَدَائِق غلبا وَفَاكِهَة وأبَّاً**} (**عبس: 03، 13**) .* *وَهَذَا أَيْضا تَفْسِير ابْن عَبَّاس أَيْضا، وَوَصله ابْن أبي حَاتِم من طَرِيق عَاصِم بن كُلَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَنهُ قَالَ الْأَب مَا أَنْبَتَهُ الأَرْض مِمَّا تَأْكُله الدَّوَابّ وَلَا يَأْكُلهُ النَّاس وَمن طَرِيق عَطاء وَالضَّحَّاك الْأَب كل شَيْء ينْبت على وَجه الأَرْض وَزَاد الضَّحَّاك إلاَّ الْفَاكِهَة**.**...........**(15/119)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *وَقد أنكر قوم سُجُود الشَّمْس وَهُوَ صَحِيح مُمكن**.* *قلت**:* *هَؤُلَاءِ قوم من الْمَلَاحِدَة لأَنهم أَنْكَرُوا مَا أخبر بِهِ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَثَبت عَنهُ بِوَجْه صَحِيح: وَلَا مَانع من قدرَة الله تَعَالَى أَن يمكَّن كل شَيْء من الْحَيَوَان والجمادات أَن يسْجد لَهُ**...........**(15/120)**مَا حَدثنَا ابْن الْأَعرَابِي حَدثنَا عَبَّاس الدوري حَدثنَا يُونُس بن مُحَمَّد حَدثنَا عبد الْعَزِيز الْمُخْتَار عَن عبد الله الداناج: شهِدت أَبَا سَلمَة، حَدثنَا أَبُو هُرَيْرَة عَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**أَنه قَالَ**: (**إِن الشَّمْس وَالْقَمَر ثوران يكوران فِي النَّار يَوْم الْقِيَامَة**) .* *قَالَ الْحسن**:* *وَمَا ذنبهما؟**قَالَ أَبُو سَلمَة**:* *أَنا أحَدثك عَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأَنت تَقول مَا ذنبهما؟ فَسكت الْحسن. وَأما مَا رُوِيَ عَن أنس فقد رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد الطَّيَالِسِيّ فِي** (**مُسْنده**) :* *عَن يزِيد الرقاشِي عَن أنس مَرْفُوعا**: (**أَن الشَّمْس وَالْقَمَر ثوران عقيران فِي النَّار**) .* *وَذكره أَبُو مَسْعُود الدِّمَشْقِي فِي بعض نسخ** (**أَطْرَافه**)* *موهماً أَن ذَلِك فِي الصَّحِيح، وَذكر ابْن وهب فِي** (**كتاب الْأَمْوَال**) :* *عَن عَطاء بن يسَار أَنه تَلا هَذِه الْآيَة: وَجمع** {**الشَّمْس وَالْقَمَر**} (**إِبْرَاهِيم: 33**) .* *قَالَ**:* *يجمعان يَوْم الْقِيَامَة ثمَّ يقذفان فِي النَّار فيكونان فِي نَار الله الْكُبْرَى،**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *لَيْسَ المُرَاد بكونهما فِي النَّار، تعذيبهما بذلك، وَلكنه تبكيت لمن لَكَانَ يعبدهما فِي الدُّنْيَا ليعلموا أَن عِبَادَتهم لَهما كَانَت بَاطِلَة**.* *وَقيل**:* *إنَّهُمَا خلقا من النَّار فأعيدا فِيهَا،**وَيرد هَذَا القَوْل مَا رُوِيَ عَن ابْن مَسْعُود مَرْفُوعا**: (**تكلم رَبنَا بكلمتين صير إِحْدَاهمَا شمساً وَالْأُخْرَى قمراً وَكِلَاهُمَا من النُّور ويعادان يَوْم الْقِيَامَة إِلَى الْجنَّة**) .* *وَقَالَ الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ**:* *لَا يلْزم من جَعلهمَا فِي النَّار تعذيبهما، فَإِن الله فِي النَّار مَلَائِكَة وَغَيرهَا لتَكون لأهل النَّار عذَابا وَآلَة من آلَات الْعَذَاب**.**........**(15/125)**قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *اخْتلفُوا فِي الْإِسْرَاء إِلَى السَّمَوَات،**فَقيل**:* *إِنَّه فِي الْمَنَام، وَالْحق الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُور أَنه أسرِي بجسده**.* *قلت**:* *اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ على ثَلَاث مقالات: فَذَهَبت طَائِفَة إِلَى أَنه كَانَ فِي الْمَنَام مَعَ اتِّفَاقهم أَن رُؤْيا الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَحي وَحقّ وَإِلَى هَذَا ذهب مُعَاوِيَة. وَحكي عَن الْحسن، وَالْمَشْهُور عَنهُ خِلَافه، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِمَا رُوِيَ عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، مَا فقد جَسَد رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَبِقَوْلِهِ**:* *بَينا أَنا نَائِم،**وَبقول أنس**:* *وَهُوَ نَائِم فِي الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام، وَذكر الْقِصَّة،**وَقَالَ فِي آخرهَا**:* *فَاسْتَيْقَظت وَأَنا بِالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَام. وَذهب مُعظم السّلف إِلَى أَنه كَانَ بجسده وَفِي الْيَقَظَة، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْحق، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن عَبَّاس فِيمَا صَححهُ الْحَاكِم وَعدد فِي** (**الشِّفَاء**)* *عشْرين نفسا قَالَ بذلك من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وأتباعهم، وَهُوَ قَول أَكثر الْمُتَأَخِّرين من الْفُقَهَاء والمحدثين والمفسرين والمتكلمين. وَذَهَبت طَائِفَة إِلَى أَن الْإِسْرَاء بالجسد يقظة إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس وَإِلَى السَّمَاء بِالروحِ، وَالصَّحِيح أَنه أسرِي بالجسد وَالروح فِي الْقِصَّة كلهَا،**وَعَلِيهِ يدل قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أسرى بِعَبْدِهِ**} (**الْإِسْرَاء: 1**) .* *إِذْ لَو كَانَ مناماً لقَالَ**:* *بِروح عَبده وَلم يقل بِعَبْدِهِ، وَلَا يعدل عَن الظَّاهِر والحقيقة إِلَى التَّأْوِيل إلاَّ عِنْد الاستحالة، وَلَيْسَ فِي الْإِسْرَاء**بجسده وَحَال يقظته اسْتِحَالَة،**وَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *هِيَ رُؤْيا عين رَآهَا لَا رُؤْيا مَنَام**.* *وَأما قَول عَائِشَة**:* *مَا فقد جسده، فَلم يحدث عَن مُشَاهدَة لِأَنَّهَا لم تكن حِينَئِذٍ زَوْجَة وَلَا فِي سنّ من يضْبط، ولعلها لم تكن ولدت، فَإِذا كَانَ كَذَلِك تكون قد حدثت بذلك عَن غَيرهَا، فَلَا يرجح خَبَرهَا على خبر غَيرهَا، وَقَالَ الْحَافِظ عبد الْحق فِي** (**الْجمع بَين الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**) :* *وَمَا روى شريك عَن أنس أَنه كَانَ نَائِما، فَهُوَ زِيَادَة مَجْهُولَة، وَقد روى الْحفاظ المتقنون وَالْأَئِمَّة المشهورون كَابْن شهَاب وثابت الْبنانِيّ وَقَتَادَة عَن أنس، وَلم يَأْتِ أحد مِنْهُم بهَا، وَشريك لَيْسَ بِالْحَافِظِ عِنْد أهل الحَدِيث**.**.........**(15/128)**وَذكر ابْن أبي خَالِد فِي كتاب** (**الاحتفال فِي أَسمَاء الْخَيل وصفاتها**) :* *أَن الْبراق لَيْسَ بِذكر وَلَا أُنْثَى، وَوَجهه كوجه الْإِنْسَان وَجَسَده كجسد الْفرس، وقوائمه كقوائم الثور، وذنبه كذنب الغزال،**وَقَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *الْبراق دَابَّة أَبيض وَفِي فَخذيهِ جَنَاحَانِ يحفز بهما رجلَيْهِ، يضع حَافره فِي مُنْتَهى طرفه، وَقَالَ الزبيدِيّ فِي** (**مُخْتَصر الْعين**)* *وَصَاحب** (**التَّحْرِير**) :* *هِيَ دَابَّة كَانَت الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، يركبونها**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ**:* *وَهَذَا الَّذِي قَالَاه يحْتَاج إِلَى نقل صَحِيح،**ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *لَعَلَّهُم حسبوا ذَلِك فِي قَوْله فِي حَدِيث آخر: فربطته بالحلقة الَّتِي ترْبط بهَا الْأَنْبِيَاء الْبراق،**وَأظْهر مِنْهُ حَدِيث أنس فِي حَدِيث آخر**:* *قَول جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**للبراق**:* *فَمَا ركبك أحد أكْرم على الله مِنْهُ**.* *وَعَن قَتَادَة**:* *أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لما أَرَادَ الرّكُوب على الْبراق شمس فَوضع جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**يَده على مفرقته ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *ألاَ تَسْتَحي يَا براق مِمَّا تصنع؟ فوَاللَّه مَا ركبك عبد لله قبل مُحَمَّد أكْرم على الله مِنْهُ**.........**(15/130)**وْله**: (**عَن الْحسن عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة**)* *،**قَالَ يحيى بن معِين**:* *لم يَصح لِلْحسنِ سَماع من أبي هُرَيْرَة،**فَقيل ليحيى**:* *قد جَاءَ فِي بعض الْأَحَادِيث: قَالَ: حَدثنَا أَبُو هُرَيْرَة**.* *قَالَ**:* *لَيْسَ بِشَيْء،**وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *الْحسن هَهُنَا روى عَنهُ بِلَفْظ: عَن، فَيحْتَمل أَن يكون بالواسطة**.**............**(15/130)**لْحسن بن الرّبيع ضد الخريف ابْن سُلَيْمَان البَجلِيّ الْكُوفِي، يعرف بالبوراني، بِضَم الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة وَسُكُون الْوَاو وبالراء**.* *قَالَ أَبُو حَاتِم**:* *كنت أَحسب الْحسن مكسور الْعُنُق لانحنائه حَتَّى قيل: إِنَّه لَا ينظر إِلَى السَّمَاء حَيَاء من الله تَعَالَى**.**.........**( 15/ 133)**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *فِيهِ: أَن ظَاهر الْأَعْمَال من الْحَسَنَات والسيئات أَمَارَات وَلَيْسَت بموجبات، وَأَن مصير الْأُمُور فِي الْعَاقِبَة إِلَى مَا سبق بِهِ الْقَضَاء وَجرى الْقدر، وروى ابْن حبَان فِي** (**صَحِيحه**)* *من حَدِيث أبي الدَّرْدَاء مَرْفُوعا: فرغ الله إِلَى كل عبد من خمس: من رزقه وأجله وَعَمله وأثره ومضجعه، يَعْنِي قَبره، فَإِنَّهُ مضجعه على الدَّوَام** {**وَمَا تَدْرِي نفس بِأَيّ أَرض تَمُوت**} (**لُقْمَان: 43**)**...........**(**15/135)**وَقَالَ الطوفي: ذكر البُخَارِيّ الْحبّ فِي كِتَابه وَلم يذكر البغض، وَهُوَ فِي رِوَايَة غَيره، وَإِذا أبْغض عبدا نَادَى جِبْرِيل،عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام: إِنِّي أبْغض فلَانا فَأَبْغضهُ،قَالَ: فَيبْغضهُ جِبْرِيل،ثمَّ يُنَادي فِي أهل السَّمَاء: أَن الله يبغض فلَانا فَأَبْغضُوهُ، فَيبْغضُونَهُ، ثمَّ يوضع لَهُ البغض فِي الأَرْض. قلت: هَذَا أخرجه الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ من طَرِيق روح بن عبَادَة عَن ابْن جريج ...*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الثلاثاء 
الموافق : 12/ يناير / 2021 ميلادي 
الموافق : 28/ جمادى الأولى / 1442 هجري 

*(**15/135)**وَقَالَ الطوفي**:* *ذكر البُخَارِيّ الْحبّ فِي كِتَابه وَلم يذكر البغض، وَهُوَ فِي رِوَايَة غَيره، وَإِذا أبْغض عبدا نَادَى جِبْرِيل،**عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام**:* *إِنِّي أبْغض فلَانا فَأَبْغضهُ،**قَالَ**:* *فَيبْغضهُ جِبْرِيل،**ثمَّ يُنَادي فِي أهل السَّمَاء**:* *أَن الله يبغض فلَانا فَأَبْغضُوهُ، فَيبْغضُونَهُ، ثمَّ يوضع لَهُ البغض فِي الأَرْض**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا أخرجه الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ من طَرِيق روح بن عبَادَة عَن ابْن جريج**.**
........**(15/151)**وَأَبُو رَجَاء عمرَان بن ملْحَان العطاردي الْبَصْرِيّ، أدْرك زمَان النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَأسلم بعد فتح مَكَّة وَلم ير النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلم يُهَاجر إِلَيْهِ، بلغ مائَة وَثَلَاثِينَ سنة**.**....**(15/ 153)**وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *إِنَّمَا كَانَ النِّسَاء أقل سَاكِني الْجنَّة لما يغلب عَلَيْهِنَّ الْهوى والميل إِلَى عَاجل زِينَة الْحَيَاة الدُّنْيَا، ولنقصان عقولهن، فيضعفن عَن عمل الْآخِرَة وَالتَّأَهُّب لَهَا لميلهن إِلَى الدُّنْيَا والتزين بهَا، وأكثرهن معرضات عَن الْآخِرَة سريعات الانخداع لراغبيهن من المعرضين عَن الدّين، عسيرات الاستجابة لمن يدعوهن إِلَى الْآخِرَة وأعمالها، وَأما الْفُقَرَاء فَلَمَّا كَانُوا فاقدي المَال الَّذِي يتوسل بِهِ إِلَى الْمعاصِي فازوا بِالسَّبقِ**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *فقد ظهر فضل الْفقر فَلم استعاذ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مِنْهُ؟**قلت**:* *إِنَّمَا استعاذ من شَرّ فتنته كَمَا استعاذ من شَرّ فتْنَة الْغنى**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *لَيْسَ فِي الْجنَّة عزب وَلكُل رجل زوجان، فكي يكون وصفهن بالقلة فِي الْجنَّة وبالكثرة فِي النَّار؟**قلت**:* *ذكر الْحَكِيم التِّرْمِذِيّ وَغَيره أَن الْإِكْثَار بِكَوْن النِّسَاء أَكثر أهل النَّار كَانَ قبل الشَّفَاعَة فِيهِنَّ، فعلى كَون زَوْجَيْنِ لكل رجل يكنَّ أَكثر أهل الْجنَّة**.**........**(15/155)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *مَذْهَب أهل السّنة أَن تنعم أهل الْجنَّة على هَيْئَة تنعم أهل الدُّنْيَا إلاَّ مَا بَينهمَا من التَّفَاضُل فِي اللَّذَّة، وَدلّ الْكتاب وَالسّنة على أَن نعيمهم لَا انْقِطَاع لَهُ**.......ز**(15/160)**وقالَ عِكْرِمَةُ حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ حَطَبٌ بالحَبَشِيَّةِ**:* *وَقَالَ ابْن عَرَفَة**:* *إِن كَانَ أَرَادَ بهَا حبشية الأَصْل سَمعتهَا الْعَرَب فتكلمت بهَا فَصَارَت حِينَئِذٍ عَرَبِيَّة، وإلاَّ فَلَيْسَ فِي الْقُرْآن غير الْعَرَبيَّة،**وَقَالَ الْخَلِيل**:* *حصب مَا هيء للوقود من الْحَطب، فَإِن لم يهيأ لذَلِك فَلَيْسَ بحصب، وروى الْفراء عَن عَليّ وَعَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**أَنَّهُمَا قرآها**: (**حطب**)* *، بِالطَّاءِ وروى الطَّبَرِيّ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه قَرَأَهَا بالضاد الْمُعْجَمَة،**قَالَ**:* *وَكَأَنَّهُ أَرَادَ أَنهم الَّذين تسجر بهم النَّار، لِأَن كل شَيْء هيجت بِهِ النَّار فَهُوَ حصب**.* *..........**( 15/166)**بِالْمَعْرُوفِ** "* *وَهُوَ اسْم جَامع لكل مَا عرف من طَاعَة الله عز وَجل والتقرب إِلَيْهِ وَالْإِحْسَان إِلَى النَّاس وكل مَا ندب إِلَيْهِ الشَّرْع وَنهى عَنهُ من المحسنات والمقبحات وَهُوَ من الصِّفَات الْغَالِبَة أَي أَمر مَعْرُوف بَين النَّاس لَا ينكرونه وَالْمُنكر ضد الْمَعْرُوف وكل مَا قبحه الشَّرْع وَحرمه وَكَرِهَهُ فَهُوَ مُنكر فِيهِ الْأَدَب مَعَ الْأُمَرَاء واللطف بهم ووعظهم سرا وتبليغهم قَول النَّاس فيهم ليكفوا عَنهُ هَذَا كُله إِذا أمكن فَإِن لم يُمكن الْوَعْظ سرا فليجعله عَلَانيَة لِئَلَّا يضيع الْحق لما روى طَارق بن شهَاب قَالَ قَالَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *أفضل الْجِهَاد كلمة حق عِنْد سُلْطَان جَائِر** "* *وَأخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث أبي سعيد بِإِسْنَاد حسن قَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ مَعْنَاهُ إِذا أَمن على نَفسه أَو أَن يلْحقهُ من الْبلَاء مَا لَا قبل لَهُ بِهِ رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن ابْن مَسْعُود وَحُذَيْفَة وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أُسَامَة وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ الْوَاجِب على من رأى مُنْكرا من ذِي سُلْطَان أَن يُنكره عَلَانيَة كَيفَ أمكنه رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن عمر**وَأبي بن كَعْب رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ الْوَاجِب أَن يُنكر بِقَلْبِه وَيَنْبَغِي لمن أَمر بِمَعْرُوف أَن يكون كَامِل الْخَيْر لَا وصم فِيهِ وَقد قَالَ شُعَيْب عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام وَمَا أُرِيد أَن أخالفكم إِلَى مَا أنهاكم عَنهُ إِلَّا أَنه يجب عِنْد الْجَمَاعَة أَن يَأْمر بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَينْهى عَن الْمُنكر من لَا يفعل ذَيْنك وَقَالَ جمَاعَة من النَّاس يجب على متعاطي الكاس أَن ينْهَى جمَاعَة الْجلاس وَفِيه وصف جَهَنَّم بِأَمْر عَظِيم روى مُسلم عَن ابْن مَسْعُود مَرْفُوعا** "* *يُؤْتى بجهنم يَوْم الْقِيَامَة لَهَا سَبْعُونَ ألف زِمَام مَعَ كل زِمَام سَبْعُونَ ألف ملك يجرونها** "* *وَلابْن وهب عَن زيد بن أسلم عَن عَليّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ مَرْفُوعا** "* *فَبَيْنَمَا هم يجرونها إِذْ شَردت عَلَيْهِم شَرْدَةً فلوا أَنهم أدركوها لأحرق من فِي الْجمع** "**
........**(15/175)**وَقَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ**:* *لينته أَي: ليترك التفكر فِي هَذَا الخاطر، وليستعذ بِاللَّه من وَسْوَسَة الشَّيْطَان، فَإِن لم يزل التفكر بالاستعاذة فَليقمْ وليشتغل بِأَمْر آخر، وَإِنَّمَا أمره بذلك وَلم يَأْمُرهُ بِالتَّأَمُّلِ والاحتجاج لِأَن الْعلم باستغنائه عَن الموجد أَمر ضَرُورِيّ لَا يقبل المناظرة لَهُ، وَعَلِيهِ، وَلِأَن السَّبَب فِي مثله إحساس الْمَرْء فِي عَالم الْحس، وَمَا دَامَ هُوَ كَذَلِك لَا يزِيد فكره إلاَّ زيغاً عَن الْحق، وَمن كَانَ هَذَا حَاله فَلَا علاج لَهُ إلاَّ اللجاء إِلَى الله تَعَالَى والاعتصام بحوله وقوته**.* *وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ**:* *الخواطر على قسمَيْنِ، فالتي لَا تَسْتَقِر وَلَا تجلبها شُبْهَة هِيَ الَّتِي تدفع بالأعراض عَنْهَا، وعَلى هَذَا ينزل الحَدِيث، وعَلى مثلهَا يُطلق اسْم الوسوسة. وَأما الخواطر المستقرة الناشئة عَن الشُّبْهَة فَهِيَ لَا تنْدَفع إلاَّ بِالنّظرِ وَالِاسْتِدْلَا  ل**.**......**(15/273)**وَلَا تُرْسِلُوا صِبْيَانكُمْ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *إِنَّمَا خيف على الصّبيان فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت لِأَن النَّجَاسَة الَّتِي يلوذ بهَا الشَّيَاطِين مَوْجُودَة مَعَهم غَالِبا. وَالذكر الَّذِي يستعصم بِهِ مَعْدُوم عِنْدهم، وَالشَّيَاطِين عِنْد انتشارهم يتعلقون بِمَا يُمكنهُم التَّعَلُّق بِهِ، فَلذَلِك خيف على الصّبيان فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت وَالْحكمَة فِي انتشارهم حِينَئِذٍ أَن حركتهم فِي اللَّيْل أمكن مِنْهَا لَهُم فِي النَّهَار، لِأَن الظلام أجمع لَهُم من غَيره، وَكَذَلِكَ كل سَواد،**وَيُقَال**:* *إِن الشَّيَاطِين تستعين بالظلمة وَتكره النُّور وتشأم بِهِ**.**........**_(15/174)**جَاءَ فِي** (**الصَّحِيح**) :* *أَن الفويسقة جرت الفتيلة فأحرقت أهل الْبَيْت، وَهُوَ عَام يدْخل فِيهِ السراج وَغَيره، وَأما الْقَنَادِيل الْمُعَلقَة فَإِن خيف حريق بِسَبَبِهَا دخلت فِي الْأَمر بالإطفاء، وَإِن أَمن ذَلِك كَمَا هُوَ من الْغَالِب فَالظَّاهِر أَنه لَا بَأْس بهَا لانْتِفَاء الْعلَّة، وَسبب ذَلِك أَنه، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صلى على خمرة فجرت الفتيلة الْفَأْرَة فأحرقت من الْخمْرَة مِقْدَار الدِّرْهَم، فَقَالَ النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ذَلِك نبه عَلَيْهِ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ وَفِي** (**سنَن أبي دَاوُد**)* *عَن ابْن عَبَّاس،**قَالَ**:* *جَاءَت فَأْرَة فَأخذت تجر الفتيلة، فَجَاءَت بهَا وألقتها بَين يَدي رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، على الْخمْرَة الَّتِي كَانَ قَاعِدا عَلَيْهَا، فأحرقت مِنْهَا مَوضِع دِرْهَم**.* *........**(15/175)**وللتخمير فَوَائِد**:* *صِيَانة من الشَّيَاطِين والنجاسات والحشرات وَغَيرهَا، وَمن الوباء الَّذِي ينزل فِي لَيْلَة من السّنة، وَفِي رِوَايَة أَن فِي السّنة لليلة وَفِي رِوَايَة يَوْمًا ينزل وباء لَا يمر بِإِنَاء لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ غطاء أَو شَيْء لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ وكاء إلاَّ نزل فِيهِ ذَلِك الوباء**.* *قَالَ اللَّيْث بن سعد**:* *والأعاجم يَتَّقُونَ ذَلِك فِي كانون الأول**.......**(15/175)**هَل بِي جُنُون** "* *قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى هَذَا كَلَام من لم يتفقه فِي دين الله وَلم يتهذب بأنوار الشَّرِيعَة المكرمة وتوهم أَن الِاسْتِعَاذَة مُخْتَصَّة بالمجانين وَلم يعلم أَن الْغَضَب من نزغات الشَّيْطَان وَيحْتَمل أَنه كَانَ من الْمُنَافِقين أَو من جُفَاة الْأَعْرَاب انْتهى والاستعاذة من الشَّيْطَان تذْهب الْغَضَب وَهُوَ أقوى السِّلَاح على دفع كَيده وَفِي حَدِيث عَطِيَّة** "* *الْغَضَب من الشَّيْطَان فَإِن الشَّيْطَان خلق من النَّار وَإِنَّمَا تطفأ النَّار بِالْمَاءِ فَإِذا غضب أحدكُم فَليَتَوَضَّأ** "* *وَعَن أبي الدَّرْدَاء** "* *أقرب مَا يكون العَبْد من غضب الله إِذا غضب** "* *وَقَالَ بكر بن عبد الله** "* *اطفئوا نَار الْغَضَب بِذكر نَار جَهَنَّم** "* *وَفِي بعض الْكتب قَالَ الله تَعَالَى** "* *ابْن آدم اذْكُرْنِي إِذا غضِبت أذكرك إِذا غضِبت** "* *وروى الْجَوْزِيّ فِي ترغيبه عَن مُعَاوِيَة بن قُرَّة قَالَ قَالَ إِبْلِيس أَنا جَمْرَة فِي جَوف ابْن آدم إِذا غضب حميته وَإِذا رَضِي منيته**.......**(15/180)**وَقَالَ التَّيْمِيّ**:* *مَعْنَاهُ: مَا زَالَ فِي حُذَيْفَة بَقِيَّة حزن على أَبِيه من**من قتل المسلمين* *....**(15/180)**وَعَن ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *الرُّؤْيَا والحلم بِمَعْنى وَاحِد، لِأَن الْحلم مَا يرَاهُ الْإِنْسَان فِي نَومه، غير أَن صَاحب الشَّرْع خص الْخَيْر باسم الرُّؤْيَا وَالشَّر باسم الْحلم**.* *.......**(15/182)**فَقَالَ الشَّيْخ أَبُو الْعَبَّاس بن تَيْمِية،**رَحمَه الله**:* *لم يُخَالف أحد من طوائف الْمُسلمين فِي وجود الْجِنّ،**وَجُمْهُور طوائف الْكفَّار على إِثْبَات الْجِنّ وَإِن وجد فيهم من يُنكر ذَلِك فَكَمَا يُوجد فِي بعض طوائف الْمُسلمين**:* *كالجهمية والمعتزلة، من يُنكر ذَلِك، وَأَن كَانَ جُمْهُور الطَّائِفَة وأئمتها مقرين بذلك، وَهَذَا لِأَن وجود الْجِنّ قد تَوَاتَرَتْ بِهِ أَخْبَار الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، تواتراً مَعْلُوما بالاضطرار، وَقَالَ إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ فِي كِتَابه** (**الشَّامِل**) :* *اعلموا، رحمكم الله، إِن كثيرا من الفلاسفة وجماهير الْقَدَرِيَّة وكافة الزَّنَادِقَة أَنْكَرُوا الشَّيَاطِين وَالْجِنّ رَأْسا، وَلَا يبعد لَو أنكر ذَلِك من لَا يتدين وَلَا يتشبث بالشريعة، وَإِنَّمَا الْعجب**من إِنْكَار الْقَدَرِيَّة مَعَ نُصُوص الْقُرْآن وتواتر الْأَخْبَار واستفاضة الْآثَار. وَقَالَ أَبُو الْقَاسِم الْأنْصَارِيّ فِي** (**شرح الْإِرْشَاد**) :* *وَقد أنكرهم مُعظم الْمُعْتَزلَة وَدلّ إنكارهم إيَّاهُم على قلَّة مبالاتهم وركاكة ديانتهم، فَلَيْسَ فِي إثباتهم مُسْتَحِيل عَقْلِي، وَقد دلّت نُصُوص الْكتاب وَالسّنة على إثباتهم**.* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي أَبُو بكر الباقلاني**:* *وَكثير من الْقَدَرِيَّة يثبتون وجود الْجِنّ قَدِيما، وينفون وجودهم الْآن، وَمِنْهُم من يقر بوجودهم وَيَزْعُم أَنهم لَا يُرون لرقة أجسامهم ونفوذ الشعاع فِيهَا،**وَمِنْهُم من قَالَ**:* *إِنَّمَا لَا يُرون لأَنهم لَا ألوان لَهُم**.* *وَقَالَ عبد الْجَبَّار المعتزلي**:* *الدَّلِيل على إثباتهم السّمع دون الْعقل إِذْ لَا طَرِيق إِلَى إِثْبَات أجسام غَائِبَة، لِأَن الشَّيْء لَا يدل على غَيره من غير أَن يكون بَينهمَا تعلق**.......**(15/183)**وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *كَانَ الْجِنّ سكان الأَرْض وَالْمَلَائِكَة سكان السَّمَاء وهم عمارها**.* *وَقَالَ إِسْحَاق بن بشر**:* *حَدثنِي جُوَيْبِر وَعُثْمَان بإسنادهما أَن الله تَعَالَى خلق الْجِنّ وَأمرهمْ بعمارة الأَرْض، فَكَانُوا يعْبدُونَ الله تَعَالَى، فطال بهم الأمد فعصوا الله وسفكوا الدِّمَاء،**وَكَانَ فيهم ملك يُقَال لَهُ**:* *يُوسُف، فَقَتَلُوهُ فَأرْسل الله عَلَيْهِم جنداً من الْمَلَائِكَة كَانُوا فِي السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا كَانَ فيهم إِبْلِيس، وَكَانُوا أَرْبَعَة آلَاف، فهبطوا فنفوا بني الجان وأجلوهم عَنْهَا وألحقوهم بجزائر الْبَحْر، وَسكن إِبْلِيس والجند الَّذِي كَانُوا مَعَه الأَرْض فهان عَلَيْهِم الْعَمَل وأحبوا الْمكْث فِيهَا**.**......**(15/184)**قَالَ القَاضِي أَبُو يعلى مُحَمَّد بن الْحُسَيْن بن الْفراء الْحَنْبَلِيّ**:* *الْجِنّ أجسام مؤلفة وأشخاص ممثلة،**وَيجوز أَن تكون رقيقَة وَأَن تكون رقيقَة وَأَن تكون كثيفة خلافًا للمعتزلة فِي قَوْلهم**:* *إِنَّهُم أجسام رقيقَة ولرقتها لَا نراهم قُلْنَا: الرقة لَيْسَ بمانعة عَن الرُّؤْيَة فِي بَاب الرُّؤْيَة، وَيجوز أَن تكون الْأَجْسَام الكثيفة مَوْجُودَة وَلَا نرَاهَا إِذا لم يخلق الله فِينَا الْإِدْرَاك،**وَحكى أَبُو الْقَاسِم الْأنْصَارِيّ عَن القَاضِي أبي بكر**:* *نَحن نقُول إِنَّمَا رَآهُمْ من رَآهُمْ لِأَن الله خلق لَهُم الرُّؤْيَة، وَأَن من لم يخلق لَهُ الرُّؤْيَة لَا يراهم وَأَنَّهُمْ أجساد مؤلفة وجثث،**وَقَالَ كثير من الْمُعْتَزلَة**:* *إِنَّهُم أجساد رقيقَة بسيطة**.* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي عبد الْجَبَّار**:* *أجسام الْجِنّ رقيقَة ولضعف أبصارنا لَا نراهم لَا لعِلَّة أُخْرَى، وَلَو قوى الله أبصارنا أَو كثف أجسامهم لرأيناهم**.* *وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي**:* *الْجِنّ ثَلَاثَة أَصْنَاف،**كَمَا جَاءَ فِي حَدِيث**:* *صنف على صور الْحَيَّات، وصنف على صُورَة كلاب سود، وصنف ريح طيارة**.* *أَو قَالَ**:* *هفافة ذُو أَجْنِحَة، وهم يتصورون فِي صور الْحَيَّات والعقارب، وَفِي صور الْإِبِل وَالْبَقر وَالْغنم وَالْخَيْل وَالْبِغَال وَالْحمير، وَفِي صور الطير، وَفِي صور بني أَدَم**.* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي أَبُو يعلى**:* *وَلَا قدرَة للشياطين على تَغْيِير خلقهمْ والانتقال فِي الصُّور، وَإِنَّمَا يجوز أَن يعلمهُمْ الله كَلِمَات وَضَربا من ضروب الْأَفْعَال، إِذا فعله وَتكلم بِهِ نَقله من صُورَة إِلَى صور أُخْرَى. وَأما أَن يصور نَفسه فَذَاك محَال**.**......**(15/186)**ي بَيَان أَن الْجِنّ هَل يَأْكُلُون وَيَشْرَبُونَ ويتناكحون ويتوالدون؟**وَلِلنَّاسِ فِيهِ أَقْوَال**:* *الأول: أَن جَمِيع الْجِنّ لَا يَأْكُلُون وَلَا يشربون، وَهَذَا قَول سَاقِط**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *أَن صنفا مِنْهُم يَأْكُلُون وَيَشْرَبُونَ وَصِنْفًا لَا يَأْكُلُون وَلَا يشربون**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *أَن جَمِيعهم يَأْكُلُون وَيَشْرَبُونَ. وَاخْتلفُوا فِي صفة أكلهم وشربهم،**فَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *أكلهم وشربهم تشمم واسترواح لَا مضع وَلَا بلع، وَهَذَا قَول لَا يدل عَلَيْهِ دَلِيل،**وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ**:* *أكلهم وشربهم مضغ وبلع، وَيدل عَلَيْهِ مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أُميَّة بن محشي،**وَفِيه**:* *مَا زَالَ الشَّيْطَان يَأْكُل مَعَه، فَلَمَّا ذكر الله تَعَالَى استقى مَا فِي بَطْنه**.* *وَسُئِلَ وهب بن مُنَبّه عَن الْجِنّ**:* *مَا هم؟ وَهل يَأْكُلُون وَيَشْرَبُونَ ويتناكحون ويتوالدون ويموتون؟**فَقَالَ**:* *هم أَجنَاس، فَأَما خَالص الْجِنّ فهم ريح لَا يَأْكُلُون وَلَا يشربون وَلَا يتناكحون وَلَا يتوالدون،**وَمِنْهُم أَجنَاس يَأْكُلُون وَيَشْرَبُونَ ويتناكحون ويتوالدون مِنْهُم**:* *السعالي والغول والقطرب وَغير ذَلِك، رَوَاهُ أَبُو عمر بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَنهُ**.**.....**(15/184)**هَل لَهُم ثَوَاب وَعَلَيْهِم عِقَاب أم لَا؟**وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيهِ على قَوْلَيْنِ**:* *فَقيل: لَا ثَوَاب لَهُم إلاَّ النجَاة من النَّار،**ثمَّ يُقَال لَهُم**:* *كونُوا تُرَابا مثل الْبَهَائِم، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة، حَكَاهُ ابْن حزم وَغَيره عَنهُ،**وَقَالَ ابْن أبي الدُّنْيَا**:* *حَدثنَا دَاوُد عَن عمر والضبي حَدثنَا عفيف بن سَالم عَن سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ عَن لَيْث بن أبي سليم،**قَالَ**:* *ثَوَاب الْجِنّ أَن يجاروا من النَّار،**ثمَّ يُقَال لَهُم**:* *كونُوا تُرَابا**.* *القَوْل الثَّانِي**:* *أَنهم يثابون على الطَّاعَة ويعاقبون على الْمعْصِيَة، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن أبي ليلى وَمَالك وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد، وَنقل أَيْضا عَن الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد، وَسُئِلَ ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا،**فَقَالَ**:* *نعم، لَهُم ثَوَاب وَعَلَيْهِم عِقَاب**.* *وَاتفقَ الْعلمَاء على أَن كَافِر الْجِنّ يعذب فِي الْآخِرَة لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**النَّار مثواكم**} (**الْأَنْعَام: 821**) .* *وَاخْتلفُوا فِي مؤمني الْجِنّ، هَل يدْخلُونَ الْجنَّة؟**على أَرْبَعَة أَقْوَال**:* *وَالْجُمْهُور على أَنهم يدْخلُونَهَا، حَكَاهُ ابْن حزم فِي** (**الْملَل**)* *عَن ابْن أبي ليلى، وَأبي يُوسُف وَجُمْهُور النَّاس**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَبِه نقُول، ثمَّ اخْتلفُوا هَل يَأْكُلُون وَيَشْرَبُونَ؟ فروى سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ فِي** (**تَفْسِيره**)* *عَن جُوَيْبِر عَن الضَّحَّاك أَنهم يَأْكُلُون وَيَشْرَبُونَ، وَعَن مُجَاهِد أَنهم يدْخلُونَهَا وَلَكِن لَا يَأْكُلُون وَلَا يشربون ويلهمون من التَّسْبِيح وَالتَّقْدِيس مَا يجده أهل الْجنَّة من لَذَّة الطَّعَام وَالشرَاب، وَذهب الْحَارِث المحاسبي إِلَى أَنهم يدْخلُونَ الْجنَّة، نراهم يَوْم الْقِيَامَة وَلَا يروننا عكس مَا كَانُوا عَلَيْهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا**.* *القَوْل الثَّانِي**:* *إِنَّهُم لَا يدْخلُونَ الْجنَّة بل يكونُونَ فِي ربضها يراهم الْإِنْس من حَيْثُ لَا يرونهم، وَهَذَا القَوْل مأثور عَن مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَأبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد، حَكَاهُ ابْن تَيْمِية، وَهُوَ خلاف مَا حَكَاهُ ابْن حزم**.* *القَوْل الثَّالِث**:* *أَنهم على الْأَعْرَاف**.* *القَوْل الرَّابِع**:* *الْوَقْف. وروى الْحَافِظ أَبُو سعيد عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن مُحَمَّد بن الكنجرودي فِي** (**أَمَالِيهِ**)* *بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى الْحسن عَن أنس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**إِن مؤمني الْجِنّ لَهُم ثَوَاب وَعَلَيْهِم عِقَاب**) .* *فسألنا عَن ثوابهم،**فَقَالَ**:* *على الْأَعْرَاف، وَلَيْسوا فِي الْجنَّة**.* *فَقَالُوا**:* *مَا الْأَعْرَاف؟**قَالَ**:* *حَائِط الْجنَّة تجْرِي مِنْهُ الْأَنْهَار وتنبت فِيهِ الْأَشْجَار وَالثِّمَار،**وَقَالَ الْحَافِظ الذَّهَبِيّ**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث مُنكر جدا، ثمَّ إِن مؤمني الْجِنّ إِذا دخلُوا الْجنَّة هَل يرَوْنَ الله تَعَالَى؟ فقد وَقع فِي كَلَام عبد السَّلَام فِي** (**الْقَوَاعِد الصُّغْرَى**)* *مَا يدل على أَنهم لَا يرَوْنَ الله تَعَالَى. وَأَن الرُّؤْيَة مَخْصُوصَة بمؤمني الْبشر، فَإِنَّهُ صرح بِأَن الْمَلَائِكَة لَا يرَوْنَ الله تَعَالَى فِي الْجنَّة، وَمُقْتَضى هَذَا أَن الْجِنّ لَا يرونه**.**

**.........**الطَّبَرِيّ من طَرِيق الضَّحَّاك بن مُزَاحم، إِثْبَات ذَلِك، وَجُمْهُور الْعلمَاء سلفا وخلفاً على أَنه لم يكن من الْجِنّ نَبِي قطّ وَلَا رَسُول، وَلم تكن الرُّسُل إلاَّ من الْإِنْس، وَنقل هَذَا عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن جريج وَمُجاهد والكلبي وَأبي عبيد والواحدي، وَذكر إِسْحَاق بن بشر فِي** (**الْمُبْتَدَأ**) :* *عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَن الْجِنّ قتلوا نَبيا لَهُم قبل آدم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، اسْمه يُوسُف، وَأَن الله تَعَالَى بعث إِلَيْهِم رَسُولا وَأمرهمْ بِطَاعَتِهِ**.* *وَمن ذهب إِلَى قَول الضَّحَّاك يسْتَدلّ أَيْضا بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**يَا معشر الْجِنّ وَالْإِنْس ألم يأتكم رسل مِنْكُم** ... }* *..........**وَقَالَ الإِمَام أَحْمد فِي** (**كتاب النَّاسِخ والمنسوخ**) :* *حَدثنَا مطلب بن زِيَاد عَن السّديّ،**قَالَ**:* *فِي الْجِنّ قدرية ومرجئة وشيعة، وَحكى السّديّ أَيْضا عَن أشياخه أَن فِي الْجِنّ الْمُؤمن وَالْكَافِر والمعتزلة والجهمية وَجَمِيع الْفرق**.**فَوَائِد**:* *قَالَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ: الشَّيَاطِين أَوْلَاد إِبْلِيس لَا يموتون إلاَّ مَعَه، وَالْجِنّ يموتون قبله**.* *وَقَالَ إِسْحَاق**:* *قَالَ أَبُو روق عَن عِكْرِمَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس،**قَالَ**:* *لما خلق الله شوما أَبَا الْجِنّ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي خلق من مارج من نَار،**فَقَالَ تبَارك وَتَعَالَى**:* *تمنَّ**.* *فَقَالَ**:* *أتمنَّى أَن نَرى وَلَا نُرى، وَأَن نغيب فِي الثرى، وَأَن يصير كهلنا شَابًّا. فَأعْطِي ذَلِك، فهم يَرون وَلَا يُرون، وَإِذا مَاتُوا غَيَّبُوا فِي الثرى وَلَا يَمُوت كهلهم حَتَّى يعود شَابًّا،**يَعْنِي**:* *مثل الصَّبِي ثمَّ يرد إِلَى أرذل الْعُمر**.* *وَسُئِلَ أَبُو الْبَقَاء العكبري الْحَنْبَلِيّ عَن الْجِنّ**: (**هَل تصح الصَّلَاة خَلفهم؟**قَالَ**:* *نعم، لأَنهم مكلفون، وَالنَّبِيّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أرسل إِلَيْهِم**.**لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى** {**يَا مَعْشَرَ الجِنِّ والإنْسِ ألَمْ يَأتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ يَقُصُّونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آياتِي**}* *إِلَى قَوْلِهِ** {**عَمَّا يَعْمَلُون**}**.......**( 15/188)**وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَن هَؤُلَاءِ الْجِنّ كَانُوا سَبْعَة من جن نَصِيبين فجعلهم رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، رسلًا إِلَى قَومهمْ،**وَقيل**:* *كَانُوا تِسْعَة،**وَقيل**:* *كَانُوا اثْنَي عشر ألفا. وَالسورَة الَّتِي كَانَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يقْرؤهَا سُورَة** {**إقرأ باسم رَبك**} (**العلق: 1**) .* *وَذكر ابْن دُرَيْد من أَسمَاء هَؤُلَاءِ الْجِنّ خَمْسَة،**وهم**:* *سامر ومامر ومنسى وماسي والأحقب، وَذكر ابْن سَلام فِي** (**تَفْسِيره**)* *عَن ابْن مَسْعُود: وَمِنْهُم: عَمْرو ابْن جَابر،**وَذكر ابْن أبي الدُّنْيَا**:* *زَوْبَعَة،**وَمِنْهُم**:* *سرق، وَفِي** (**تَفْسِير عبد بن حميد**) :* *كَانُوا من نِينَوَى،**وأتوه بنخلة وَقيل**:* *بشعب الْحجُون**.**......**(15/189)**وَقَالَ ابْن خالويه**:* *لَيْسَ فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب أَسمَاء الْجنان وصفاتها إلاَّ مَا أذكرهُ**.* *وعد لَهَا نَحوا من سبعين إسماً مِنْهَا**:* *الشجاع الأرقم الْأسود الأفعى الأبتر الأعيرج الأصلة الصل الجان الْجنان والجرارة والرتيلاء، وَذكر الجاحظ أَيْضا أَنْوَاعهَا،**مِنْهَا**:* *المكللة الرَّأْس، طولهَا شبران أَو ثَلَاثَة إِن حَاذَى جحرها طَائِر سقط وَلَا يحس بهَا حَيَوَان إلاَّ هرب فَإِن قرب مِنْهَا حدر وَلم يَتَحَرَّك وَتقتل بصفيرها، وَمن وَقع عَلَيْهِ نظرها مَاتَ، وَمن نهشته ذاب فِي الْحَال، وَمَات كل من قرب من ذَلِك الْمَيِّت من الْحَيَوَان، فَإِن مَسهَا بعصا هلك بِوَاسِطَة الْعَصَا،**وَقيل**:* *إِن رجلا طَعنهَا بِرُمْح فَمَاتَ هُوَ ودابته فِي سَاعَة وَاحِدَة قَالَ: وَهَذَا الْجِنْس كثير بِبِلَاد التّرْك**.**.........**(15/190)**وروى مُسلم من حَدِيث أبي سعيد مَرْفُوعا أَن لهَذِهِ الْبيُوت عوامر فَإِذا رَأَيْتُمْ مِنْهَا شَيْئا فَخَرجُوا عَلَيْهِ ثَلَاثًا فَإِن ذهب وَإِلَّا فَاقْتُلُوهُ وَمعنى فَخَرجُوا عَلَيْهِ أَن يُقَال لَهُ أَنْت فِي حرج أَي ضيق إِن لَبِثت عندنَا أَو ظَهرت لنا أَو عدت إِلَيْنَا وَمعنى ثَلَاثًا أَي ثَلَاث مَرَّات وَقيل ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام وَإِن كَانَت فِي الصحارى والأودية تقتل من غير إيذان لعُمُوم قَوْله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *خمس من الفواسق يقتلن فِي الْحل وَالْحرم فَذكر مِنْهُنَّ الْحَيَّة وَجَاء فِي حَدِيث آخر** "* *من تركهن مَخَافَة شرهن فَلَيْسَ منا** "* *ثمَّ اعْلَم أَن ظَاهر الحَدِيث التَّعْمِيم فِي الْبيُوت وَعَن مَالك تَخْصِيصه ببيوت أهل الْمَدِينَة وَقيل يخْتَص ببيوت المدن دون غَيرهَا**
............**(15/190)**إِشَارَة إِلَى شدَّة كفر الْمَجُوس لِأَن مملكة الْفرس وَمن أطاعهم من الْعَرَب كَانَت من جِهَة الْمشرق بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَة وَكَانُوا فِي غَايَة الْقُوَّة وَالْكَثْرَة والتجبر حَتَّى أَن ملكهم مزق كتاب رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - والدجال أَيْضا يَأْتِي من الْمشرق من قَرْيَة تسمى رستاباذ فِيمَا ذكره الطَّبَرِيّ وَمن شدَّة أَكثر أهل الْمشرق كفرا وطغيانا أَنهم كَانُوا يعْبدُونَ النَّار وَأَن نارهم مَا انطفأت ألف سنة وَكَانَ الَّذين يخدمونها وهم السَّدَنَة خَمْسَة وَعِشْرُونَ ألف رجل**.......**(15/193)**وَقَالَ ابْن سَيّده الديك ذكر الدَّجَاج وَعَن الدَّاودِيّ وَقد يُسمى الديك دجَاجَة والدجاجة تقع على الذّكر وَالْأُنْثَى**....**(15/194)**حَدِيث أبي رَافع قَالَ قَالَ رَسُول الله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ** - "* *لَا ينهق الْحمار حَتَّى يرى شَيْطَانا أَو يمثل لَهُ شَيْطَان فَإِذا كَانَ كَذَلِك فاذكروا الله تَعَالَى وصلوا عَليّ** " (**فَائِدَة**)* *قَالَ الدَّاودِيّ يَنْبَغِي أَن يتَعَلَّم من الديك خَمْسَة أَشْيَاء حسن الصَّوْت. وَالْقِيَام بِالسحرِ. والسخاء. والغيرة. وَكَثْرَة النِّكَاح**....**(15/196)**نصر بن عَليّ بن نصر بن عَليّ الْجَهْضَمِي الْأَزْدِيّ الْبَصْرِيّ، طلبه المستعين للْقَضَاء،**ثمَّ جاؤا بعهدة الْقَضَاء فَقَالَ**:* *أخروها إِلَى الْعشي، فَلَمَّا خرج إِلَى صَلَاة الظّهْر عاودوه،**وَقَالَ**:* *سألتكم إِلَى الْعشي وَعَسَى أَن يَكْفِي الله**.* *قَالُوا**:* *ثمَّ دخل إِلَى منزله فصلى رَكْعَتَيْنِ وَسجد، وَسَأَلَ الله أَن يقبضهُ إِلَيْهِ فَمَاتَ وَهُوَ ساجد، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى، سنة خمس وَمِائَتَيْ**........**(15/200)**قَالَ الْخطابِيّ مَا ملخصه**:* *قَالَ بعض الجهلة المعاندين: كَيفَ يجْتَمع الدَّاء والشفاء فِي جناحي الذُّبَاب؟ وَكَيف تعلم الذُّبَاب ذَلِك من نَفسهَا حَتَّى تقدم الدَّاء وتؤخر الدَّوَاء؟ وَمَا أَدَّاهَا إِلَى ذَلِك؟**ورد عَلَيْهِم**:* *بِأَن عَامَّة الْحَيَوَان جمعت فِيهَا بَين الْحَرَارَة والبرودة والرطوبة واليبوسة فِي أَشْيَاء متضادة إِذا تلاقت تفاسدت لَوْلَا تأليف الله لَهَا، وَالَّذِي ألهم النحلة وَشبههَا من الْحَيَوَان إِلَى بِنَاء الْبيُوت وادخار الْقُوت هُوَ الملهم للذباب مَا ترَاهُ فِي الْكتاب**.**......**(15/202)**قَالَ الْإِجْمَاع على قتل الْعَقُور مِنْهَا، وَاخْتلفُوا فِي قتل مَا لَا ضَرَر فِيهِ، فَقَالَ إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ أَمر الشَّارِع أَولا بقتلها كلهَا، ثمَّ نسخ ذَلِك وَنهى عَن قَتلهَا إلاَّ الْأسود البهيم، ثمَّ اسْتَقر الشَّرْع على النَّهْي عَن قتل جَمِيعهَا إلاَّ الْأسود،**لحَدِيث عبد الله بن مُغفل الْمُزنِيّ**:* *لَوْلَا أَن الْكلاب أمة من الْأُمَم لأمرت بقتلها، رَوَاهُ أَصْحَاب** (**السّنَن**)* *الْأَرْبَعَة**.* *وَمعنى**:* *البهيم، شَيْطَان بعيد عَن الْمَنَافِع قريب من الْمضرَّة، وَهَذِه أُمُور لَا تدْرك بِنَظَر، وَلَا يُوصل إِلَيْهَا بِقِيَاس، وَإِنَّمَا يَنْتَهِي إِلَى مَا جَاءَ عَن الشَّارِع،**وَقد روى ابْن عبد الْبر عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *أَن الْكلاب من الْجِنّ، وَهِي ضعفة الْجِنّ،**وَفِي لفظ**:* *السود مِنْهَا جن، والبقع مِنْهَا جن،**وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَعرَابِي**:* *هم سفلَة الْجِنّ وضعفاؤهم،**وَقَالَ ابْن عديس**:* *يُقَال: كلب جني، وَرُوِيَ عَن الْحسن وَإِبْرَاهِيم أَنَّهُمَا يكرهان صيد الْكَلْب الْأسود البهيم، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب أَحْمد وَبَعض الشَّافِعِيَّة،**وَقَالُوا**:* *لَا يحل الصَّيْد إِذا قَتله،**وَعند أبي حنيفَة وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *يحل**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *الَّذِي تختاره أَن لَا يقتل مِنْهَا شَيْء إِذا لم يضر، لنَهْيه أَن يتَّخذ فِيهِ روح غَرضا،**وَلِحَدِيث**:* *الَّذِي سقى الْكَلْب،**وَلقَوْله**:* *فِي كل كبد حر أجر، وَترك قَتلهَا فِي كل الْأَمْصَار، وفيهَا الْعلمَاء وَمن لَا يسامح فِي شَيْء من الْمُنكر والمعاصي الظَّاهِرَة، وَمَا علمت فَقِيها من فُقَهَاء الْمُسلمين جعل اتِّخَاذ الْكلاب جرحة، وَلَا رد قاضٍ شَهَادَة متخذها، وَمذهب الشَّافِعِي تَحْرِيم اقتناء الْكَلْب لغير حَاجَة**.**.....**(15/203)**أَن القيراط لَهُ أصل لمقدار مَعْلُوم عِنْد الله تَعَالَى، وَالْمرَاد نقص جُزْء من أَجزَاء عمله. وَأما التَّوْفِيق بَين قِيرَاط فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَبَين قيراطين فِي رِوَايَة أُخْرَى فباعتبار التَّغْلِيظ فِي القيراطين لما لم ينْتَه النَّاس، أَو بِاعْتِبَار كَثْرَة الْأَذَى من الْكَلْب وقلته، أَو باخْتلَاف الْمَوَاضِع فالقيراطان فِي الْمَدِينَة النَّبَوِيَّة لزِيَادَة فَضلهَا، والقيراط فِي غَيرهَا، أَو القيراطان فِي الْمَدِينَة والقيراط فِي الْبَوَادِي،**وَقَالَ الرَّوْيَانِيّ**:* *اخْتلفُوا فِي المُرَاد بِمَا ينقص مِنْهُ،**فَقيل**:* *ينقص مِمَّا مضى من عمله،**وَقيل**:* *من مستقبله. وَاخْتلفُوا فِي مَحل نقصانها،**فَقيل**:* *قِيرَاط من عمل النَّهَار، وقيراط من عمل اللَّيْل،**وَقيل**:* *قِيرَاط من عمل الْفَرْض وقيراط من النَّفْل،**وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *أقرب مَا قيل فِي ذَلِك قَولَانِ: أَحدهمَا: أَن جَمِيع مَا عمله من عمل ينقص لمن اتخذ مَا نهى عَنهُ من الْكلاب، بِإِزَاءِ كل يَوْم يمسِكهُ جزآن من أَجزَاء ذَلِك الْعَمَل،**وَقيل**:* *من عمل ذَلِك الْيَوْم الَّذِي يمسِكهُ فِيهِ**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *يحط من عمله عملان، أَو من عمل يَوْم إِمْسَاكه، عُقُوبَة لَهُ على مَا اقتحم من النَّهْي**.**..........


ويليه " كتاب " أحاديث الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الأحد 
الموافق : 3/ جمادى الثاني / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 17/ يناير / 2021 ميلادي 

كتاب " أحاديث الأنبياء عليهم السلام " من " عمدة القاري " للعيني 

*)15/210)**{**لَوْلَا حَوَّاء لم تخن أُنْثَى زَوجهَا**}* *أَنَّهَا دعت آدم إِلَى الْأكل من تِلْكَ الشَّجَرَة،**وَذكر الْمَاوَرْدِيّ أَنَّهَا**:* *الْبر،**وَقيل**:* *التِّين،**وَقيل**:* *الكافور،**وَقيل**:* *الْكَرم،**وَقيل**:* *شَجَرَة الْخلد الَّتِي كَانَت الْمَلَائِكَة تَأْكُل مِنْهَا**.**.........**(15/215)**قابيل، وَقد قتل هُوَ أَخَاهُ هابيل وَكَانَ عمره عشْرين سنة وَعمر قابيل خَمْسَة وَعشْرين سنة،**وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *وَأهل الْعلم مُخْتَلفُونَ فِي اسْم الْقَاتِل،**فبعضهم يَقُول**:* *هُوَ قين بن آدم،**وَبَعْضهمْ يَقُول هُوَ**:* *قاين بن آدم،**وَبَعْضهمْ يَقُول**:* *هُوَ قابيل، وَاخْتلفُوا أَيْضا فِي سَبَب قَتله هابيل،**فَقَالَ عبد الله بن عَمْرو**:* *إِن الله تَعَالَى أَمر بني آدم أَن يقربا قرباناً، وَأَن صَاحب الْغنم قرب أكْرم غنمه، وَصَاحب الْحَرْث قرب شَرّ حرثه، فَقبل الله قرْبَان الأول، وَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس،**رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا**:* *كَانَ من شَأْنهمَا أَنه لم يكن مِسْكين يتَصَدَّق عَلَيْهِ، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ القربان يقربهُ الرجل،**فَبَيْنَمَا هما قاعدان إِذْ قَالَا**:* *لَو قربنا؟ فقربا قرباناً فَتقبل من أَحدهمَا**.**......**(15/216)**وَقَالَ سبط ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *وَالْعجب من هَذِه الْأَقْوَال، وَقد اتّفق أَرْبَاب السّير أَن الْوَاقِعَة كَانَت بِالْهِنْدِ، وَأَن قابيل اغتنم غيبَة أَبِيه بِمَكَّة، فَمَا الَّذِي أَتَى بِهِ إِلَى جبل ثَوْر وحراء وهما بِمَكَّة؟ وَمَا الَّذِي أَتَى بِهِ إِلَى الْبَصْرَة وَلم تكن أسست؟ وَأَيْنَ الْهِنْد ودمشق والجابية؟ وَهل وضعت التواريخ إلاَّ ليتميز الصَّحِيح والسقيم والسالم والسليم؟ أللهم غفراً**.* *قلت**:* *رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس: أَنه قَتله على جبل نوذ بِالْهِنْدِ، وَهَذَا هُوَ الصَّحِيح،**وَحكى الثَّعْلَبِيّ عَن مُعَاوِيَة بن عمار**:* *سَأَلت الصَّادِق أَكَانَ آدم يُزَوّج ابْنَته من ابْنه؟**فَقَالَ**:* *معَاذ الله، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ لما أهبط إِلَى الأَرْض ولدت حَوَّاء، عَلَيْهَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، بِنْتا فسماها عنَاقًا، وَهِي أول من بغى على وَجه الأَرْض، فَسلط الله عَلَيْهَا من قَتلهَا. فولد لَهُ على إثْرهَا قابيل،**فَلَمَّا أدْرك أظهر الله لَهُ جنية يُقَال لَهَا**:* *حمامة، فَأوحى الله إِلَيْهِ أَن زَوجهَا مِنْهُ،**فَلَمَّا أدْرك هابيل أهبط الله إِلَيْهِ من الْجنَّة حوراء اسْمهَا**:* *بذلة، فَأوحى الله إِلَيْهِ أَن زَوجهَا مِنْهُ، فأعتب قابيل على أَبِيه،**وَقَالَ**:* *أَنا أسن مِنْهُ وَكنت أَحَق بهَا**.* *قَالَ**:* *يَا بني إِن الله تَعَالَى أوحى إِلَيّ بذلك، فقربا قرباناً**.**......**(15/216)**وَذكر الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ**:* *أَمن اسْم أم نوح شمحا بنت آنوش، وَأرْسل الله نوحًا، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، إِلَى ولد قابيل وَمن تَابعهمْ من ولد شِيث وَهُوَ ابْن خمسين سنة،**وَقيل**:* *ابْن ثَلَاثمِائَة وَخمسين سنة،**وَقيل**:* *ابْن ثَمَانِينَ وَأَرْبَعمِائَة سنة،**وَاخْتلفُوا فِي مقَامه على قَوْلَيْنِ**:* *أَحدهمَا: بِالْهِنْدِ، قَالَه مُجَاهِد**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *بِأَرْض بابل والكوفة، قَالَه الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ،**وَقَالَ ابْن جرير**:* *كَانَ مولده بعد وَفَاة آدم بِمِائَة سنة وست وَعشْرين سنة،**وَقَالَ مقَاتل**:* *بَينه وَبَين آدم ألف سنة، وَبَينه وَبَين إِدْرِيس مائَة سنة. وَهُوَ أول نَبِي بعد إِدْرِيس، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**وَقَالَ مقَاتل**:* *اسْمه السكن،**وَقيل**:* *السَّاكِن،**وَقَالَ السّديّ**:* *إِنَّمَا سمي سكناً لِأَن الأَرْض سكنت بِهِ**.* *وَقيل**:* *اسْمه عبد الْغفار، ذكره الطَّبَرِيّ، وَسمي نوحًا لِكَثْرَة نوحه وبكائه،**وَقيل**:* *إِن الله تَعَالَى أوحى إِلَيْهِ: لِمَ تَنُوح؟ لِكَثْرَة بكائه،**فَسُمي نوحًا وَيُقَال**:* *إِنَّه نظر يَوْمًا إِلَى كلب قَبِيح المنظر،**فَقَالَ**:* *مَا أقبح صُورَة هَذَا الْكَلْب،**فأنطقه الله عز وَجل وَقَالَ**:* *يَا مِسْكين على من عبت؟ على النقش أَو على النقاش؟ فَإِن كَانَ على النقش فَلَو كَانَ خلقي بيَدي حسنته؟ وَإِن كَانَ على النقاش فالعيب عَلَيْهِ اعْتِرَاض فِي ملكه. فَعلم أَن الله تَعَالَى أنطقه، فناح على نَفسه وَبكى أَرْبَعِينَ سنة، قَالَه السّديّ عَن أشياخه، وَمَات نوح وعمره ألف سنة وَأَرْبَعمِائَة سنة، قَالَه ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي كتاب** (**أَعمار الْأَعْيَان**)* *وَقيل: ألف وثلاثمائة سنة،**وَقيل**:* *ألف وَسَبْعمائة وَثَمَانِينَ سنة،**قيل**:* *إِنَّه مَاتَ بقرية الثَّمَانِينَ، وَهِي الْقرْيَة الَّتِي بناها عِنْد الجودي الَّذِي أرسيت عَلَيْهِ السَّفِينَة، وَهُوَ بِقرب موصل بالشرق، حَكَاهُ هَارُون بن الْمَأْمُون،**وَقَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *مَاتَ بِالْهِنْدِ على جبل نوذ،**وَقيل**:* *بِمَكَّة،**وَقَالَ عبد الرَّحْمَن بن ساباط**:* *قبر هود وَصَالح وَشُعَيْب ونوح، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، بَين زَمْزَم والركن وَالْمقَام،**وَقيل**:* *مَاتَ بِبَابِل،**وَقيل**:* *بِبَلَد بعلبك فِي الْبِقَاع،**قَرْيَة يُقَال لَهَا**:* *الكرك فِيهَا قبر يُقَال لَهُ: قبر نوح،**وَيعرف الْآن**:* *بكرك نوح صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَقَالَ ابْن كثير**:* *وَأما قَبره فروى ابْن جرير والأزرقي: أَنه فِي الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام، وَهَذَا أقوى وَأثبت من الَّذِي ذكره كثير من الْمُتَأَخِّرين من أَنه ببلدة بالبقاع تعرف بكرك نوح صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**وَقَالُوا**:* *ذكره الله فِي الْقُرْآن فِي مَوَاضِع،**فَقيل**:* *فِي ثَمَانِيَة وَعشْرين موضعا،**مِنْهَا مَا ذكره البُخَارِيّ من قَوْله**:* *بَاب قَول الله عز وَجل**: {**وَلَقَد أرسلنَا نوحًا إِلَى قومه**} (**هود: 52**)**.......**(15/225)**وَكَانَ هود من قَبيلَة يُقَال لَهَا**:* *عَاد بن عوص بن إرم بن سَام بن نوح، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، وهم عَاد الأولى، وَكَانُوا عربا يسكنون فِي الْمَوَاضِع الْمَذْكُورَة،**وَأرْسل الله تَعَالَى هوداً إِلَيْهِم وَهُوَ قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَإِلَى عَاد أَخَاهُم هوداً**} (**هود: 05**) .* *أَي**:* *وَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى عَاد أَخَاهُم هوداً**.* *قَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ**:* *أَخَاهُم وَاحِدًا مِنْهُم،**وَقَالَ مقَاتل**:* *أخوهم فِي النّسَب لَا فِي الدّين، وَكَانَ عَاد الَّذِي تسمت الْقَبِيلَة بِهِ ملكهم وَكَانَ يعبد الْقَمَر وَطَالَ عمره، فَرَأى من صلبه أَرْبَعَة آلَاف ولد، وَتزَوج ألف امْرَأَة، وَهُوَ أول من ملك الأَرْض بعد نوح، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وعاش ألف سنة، ومائتي سنة،**وَلما مَاتَ انْتقل الْملك إِلَى أكبر وَلَده وَهُوَ**:* *شَدِيد بن عَاد، فَأَقَامَ خَمْسمِائَة سنة وَثَمَانِينَ سنة، ثمَّ مَاتَ فانتقل الْملك إِلَى أَخِيه شَدَّاد بن عَاد وَهُوَ الَّذِي بنى إرم ذَات الْعِمَاد، وَكَانَت قبائل عَاد الَّتِي تسمت بِهِ قد ملكوا الأَرْض بقوتهم وافتخروا** {**وَقَالُوا: من أشدُّ مِنَّا قوَّة**} (**فصلت: 51**) .* *فَلَمَّا كثر طغيانهم بعث الله إِلَيْهِم هوداً وَهُوَ قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَإِلَى عَاد أَخَاهُم هوداً قَالَ يَا قوم اعبدوا الله مَا لكم من إِلَه غَيره إِن أَنْتُم إلاَّ مفترون**} (**فصلت: 51**) .* *يَعْنِي**:* *تفترون على الله الْكَذِب باتخاذكم الْأَوْثَان لَهُ شُرَكَاء**.....**(15/226)**عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *الْأَحْقَاف وَاد بَين عمان ومهرة،**وَعَن مقَاتل**:* *كَانَ منَازِل عَاد بِالْيمن فِي حَضرمَوْت بِموضع يُقَال لَهَا مهرَة، إِلَيْهَا تنْسب الْجمال المهرية،**وَعَن الضَّحَّاك**:* *الْأَحْقَاف جبال بِالشَّام،**وَعَن مُجَاهِد**:* *هِيَ أَرض حسمى،**وَعَن قَتَادَة**:* *ذكر لنا أَن عاداً كَانُوا حَيا بِالْيمن أهل رمال مشرفين على الْبَحْر بِأَرْض من بِلَاد الْيمن يُقَال لَهَا: الشحر،**وَعَن الْخَلِيل**:* *هِيَ الرمال الْعِظَام،**وَعَن الْكَلْبِيّ**:* *أحقاف الْجَبَل مَا نصب عَلَيْهِ المَاء زمَان الْغَرق كَانَ ينضب المَاء وَيبقى أَثَره**.**........**(15/226)**نه، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**لما دَعَا على قومه أرسل الله الرّيح عَلَيْهِم سبع لَيَال وَثَمَانِية أَيَّام حسوماً أَي**:* *متتابعة، أَي ابتدأت غدْوَة الْأَرْبَعَاء وسكنت فِي آخر الثَّامِن**وَاعْتَزل هود وَمن مَعَه من الْمُؤمنِينَ فِي حَظِيرَة لَا يصيبهم مِنْهَا إلاَّ مَا يلين الْجُلُود وتلذ النُّفُوس،**وَعَن مُجَاهِد**:* *كَانَ قد آمن مَعَه أَرْبَعَة آلَاف،**فَذَلِك قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَلما جَاءَ أمرنَا نجينا هوداً وَالَّذين آمنُوا مَعَه**} (**هود: 85**) .* *فَكَانَت الرّيح تقلع الشّجر وتهدم الْبيُوت وَمن لم يكن مِنْهُم فِي بَيته أهلكته فِي البراري وَالْجِبَال**.* *وَقَالَ السّديّ**:* *لما رَأَوْا أَن الْإِبِل وَالرِّجَال تطير بَين السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْض فِي الْهَوَاء تبَادرُوا إِلَى الْبيُوت فَلَمَّا دخلواها دخلت الرّيح وَرَاءَهُمْ فأخرجتهم مِنْهَا ثمَّ أهلكتهم، ثمَّ أرسل الله عَلَيْهِم طيراً سُودًا فنقلتهم إِلَى الْبَحْر فألقتهم فِيهِ. ثمَّ إِن هوداً، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، بَقِي بعد هَلَاك قومه مَا شَاءَ الله ثمَّ مَاتَ وعمره مائَة وَخَمْسُونَ سنة، وَحكى الْخَطِيب عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه عَاشَ أَرْبَعمِائَة وَسِتِّينَ سنة، وَكَانَ بَينه وَبَين نوح ثَمَانمِائَة وَسِتِّينَ سنة**.**وَاخْتلفُوا**:* *فِي أَي مَكَان توفّي؟**فَقيل**:* *بِأَرْض الشحر من بِلَاد حَضرمَوْت وقبره ظَاهر هُنَاكَ ذكره ابْن سعد فِي** (**الطَّبَقَات**)* *،**وَعَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن ساباط**:* *بَين الرُّكْن وَالْمقَام وزمزم قبر تِسْعَة وَتِسْعين نَبيا، وَأَن قبر هود وَشُعَيْب وَصَالح وَإِسْمَاعِيل، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فِي تِلْكَ الْبقْعَة،**وَقيل**:* *بِجَامِع دمشق فِي حَائِط الْقبْلَة، يزْعم بعض النَّاس أَنه قبر هود، وَالله أعلم**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْكَلْبِيّ**:* *لم يكن بَين نوح وَإِبْرَاهِيم من الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، إلاَّ هود وَصَالح**.**.........**(15/228)**بْن أبي نعم،**بِضَم النُّون وَسُكُون الْعين الْمُهْملَة**:* *البَجلِيّ، وَاسم الابْن عبد الرَّحْمَن أَبُو الحكم البَجلِيّ الْكُوفِي العابد، وَكَانَ من عباد أهل الْكُوفَة مِمَّن يصبر على الْجُوع الدَّائِم، أَخذه الْحجَّاج ليَقْتُلهُ وَأدْخلهُ بَيْتا ظلما وسد الْبَاب خَمْسَة عشر يَوْمًا، ثمَّ أَمر بِالْبَابِ فَفتح ليخرج ويدفن فَدَخَلُوا عَلَيْهِ فَإِذا هُوَ قَائِم يُصَلِّي،**فَقَالَ لَهُ الْحجَّاج**:* *سر حَيْثُ شِئْت، وَأما اسْم أبي نعم فَمَا وقفت عَلَيْهِ**.**.......**(15/230)**زيد الْخَيْر، لِأَنَّهُ لم يكن فِي الْعَرَب أَكثر من خيله،**وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد**:* *وَكَانَ لَهُ شعر وخطابة وشجاعة وكرم، توفّي لما انْصَرف من عِنْد رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بالحمى،**وَقيل**:* *توفّي فِي آخر خلَافَة عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *زيد الْخَيل هُوَ زيد بن مهلهل بن زيد بن منْهب الطَّائِي، قدم على رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سنة تسع، وَسَماهُ رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *زيد الْخَيْر، وأقطع لَهُ أَرضين فِي ناحيته، يكنى أَبَا مُنْذر**.* *وَفِي كتاب أبي الْفرج**:* *توفّي بِمَاء الْحرم يُقَال لَهُ فردة،**وَقيل**:* *لما دخل على رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم طرح لَهُ متكأ فأعظم أَن يتكيء عَلَيْهِ بَين يَدي رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَرده فَأَعَادَهُ ثَلَاثًا، وَعلمه دعوات كَانَ يَدْعُو بهَا فَيعرف بهَا الْإِجَابَة ويستسقي فيسقى،**وَقَالَ**:* *يَا رَسُول الله! أَعْطِنِي مائَة فَارس أغزو بهم على الرّوم، فَلم يلبث بعد انْصِرَافه إلاَّ قَلِيلا حَتَّى حُمَّ وَمَات، وَكَانَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة أسر عَامر بن الطُّفَيْل وجز ناصيته ثمَّ أعْتقهُ،**وَقَالَ ابْن دُرَيْد**:* *وَكَانَ لَا يدْخل مَكَّة إلاَّ معتمَّاً من خيفة النِّسَاء عَلَيْهِ**.* *............**(15/231)**(**فَأقبل رجل**)* *،**وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم**:* *فجَاء رجل، هَذَا الرجل من بني تَمِيم يُقَال لَهُ ذُو الْخوَيْصِرَة،**واسْمه**:* *حرقوص بن زُهَيْر،**قيل**:* *ولقبه ذُو الثدية، وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير فِي كتاب** (**الأذواء**) :* *ذُو الثدية أحد الْخَوَارِج الَّذين قَتلهمْ عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ بحروراء من جَانب الْكُوفَة،**وَهُوَ الَّذِي قَالَ فِيهِ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *وَآيَة ذَلِك أَن فيهم رجلا أسود إِحْدَى عضديه مثل ثدي الْمَرْأَة وَمثل الْبضْعَة يدَّرد،**أَو يُقَال لَهُ**:* *ذُو الثدي أَيْضا. وَذُو الثدية،**وَهُوَ حبشِي واسْمه**:* *نَافِع**.**.....**(15/232)**وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ**:* *يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج إسمان أعجميان بِدَلِيل منع الصّرْف**.* *قلت**:* *الْعلَّة فِي منع الصّرْف العجمة والعلمية، وهم من ذُرِّيَّة آدم بِلَا خلاف، وَلَكِن اخْتلفُوا،**فَقيل**:* *إِنَّهُم من ولد يافث بن نوح، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، قَالَه مُجَاهِد،**وَقيل**:* *إِنَّهُم جيل من التّرْك، قَالَه الضَّحَّاك. وَقيل يَأْجُوج من التّرْك وَمَأْجُوج من الجيل والديلم، ذكره الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ**.* *وَقيل**:* *هم من التّرْك مثل المغول، وهم أَشد بَأْسا وَأكْثر فَسَادًا من هَؤُلَاءِ،**وَقيل**:* *هم من آدم، وَلَكِن من غير حَوَّاء لِأَن آدم نَام فَاحْتَلَمَ فامتزجت نطفته بِالتُّرَابِ، فَلَمَّا انتبه أَسف على ذَلِك المَاء الذ خرج مِنْهُ، فخلق الله من ذَلِك المَاء يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج، وهم متعلقون بِنَا من جِهَة الْأَب دون الْأُم، حَكَاهُ الثَّعْلَبِيّ عَن كَعْب الْأَحْبَار، وَحَكَاهُ النَّوَوِيّ أَيْضا فِي** (**شرح مُسلم**)* *وَغَيره، وَلَكِن الْعلمَاء ضَعَّفُوهُ،**وَقَالَ ابْن كثير**:* *وَهُوَ جدير بذلك إِذْ لَا دَلِيل عَلَيْهِ، بل هُوَ مُخَالف لما ذكرُوا من أَن جَمِيع النَّاس الْيَوْم من ذُرِّيَّة نوح، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، بِنَصّ الْقُرْآن**.* *قلت**:* *جَاءَ فِي الحَدِيث أَيْضا امْتنَاع الِاحْتِلَام على الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام**.* *وَقَالَ نعيم بن حَمَّاد**:* *حَدثنَا يحيى بن سعيد حَدثنِي سُلَيْمَان بن عِيسَى،**قَالَ**:* *بَلغنِي أَنهم عشرُون أمة: يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج ويأجيج وأجيج والغيلانين والغسلين والقرانين والطوقنين وَهُوَ الَّذِي يلتحف أُذُنَيْهِ والقريطيين والكنعانيين والدفرانيين والجاجونين والأنطارنين واليعاسين، ورؤوسهم رُؤُوس الْكلاب،**وَعَن عبد الله بن عمر بِإِسْنَاد جيد**:* *الْإِنْس عشرَة أَجزَاء،**تِسْعَة أَجزَاء**:* *يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج، وَسَائِر النَّاس جُزْء وَاحِد**.* *وَعَن عَطِيَّة بن حسان**:* *أَنهم أمتان، فِي كل أمة أَرْبَعمِائَة ألف أمة لَيْسَ فِيهَا أمة تشبه الْأُخْرَى،**وَذكر الْقُرْطُبِيّ مَرْفُوعا**:* *يَأْجُوج أمة لَهَا أَرْبَعمِائَة أَمِير، وَكَذَلِكَ مأجوج صنف مِنْهُم طوله مائَة وَعِشْرُونَ ذِرَاعا،**ويروى**:* *أَنهم يَأْكُلُون جَمِيع حشرات الأَرْض من الْحَيَّات والعقارب وكل ذِي روح من الطير وَغَيره، وَلَيْسَ لله خلق يَنْمُو نماءهم فِي الْعَام الْوَاحِد يتداعون تداعي الْحمام ويعوون عواء الْكلاب، وَمِنْهُم من لَهُ قرن وذنب وأنياب بارزة يَأْكُلُون اللَّحْم النِّيَّة. وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر فِي** (**كتاب الْأُمَم**) :* *هم أمة لَا يقدر أحد على استقصاء ذكرهم لكثرتهم وَمِقْدَار الرّبع العامر مائَة وَعِشْرُونَ سنة، وَأَن تسعين مِنْهَا ليأجوج وَمَأْجُوج وهم أَرْبَعُونَ أمة مختلو الْخلق والقدود، فِي كل أمة ملك ولغة، وَمِنْهُم من مَشْيه وثب، وَبَعْضهمْ يُغير على بعض، وَمِنْهُم من لَا يتَكَلَّم إِلَّا همهمة، وَمِنْهُم مشوهون، وَفِيهِمْ شدَّة وبأس، وَأكْثر طعامهم الصَّيْد، وَرُبمَا أكل بَعضهم بَعْضًا**.**...............**(**15/233)**وَذُو القرنين الْمَذْكُور فِي الْقُرْآن الْمَذْكُور فِي أَلْسِنَة النَّاس بالإسكندر لَيْسَ الْإِسْكَنْدَر اليوناني، فَإِنَّهُ مُشْرك ووزيره أرسطاطاليس،**والإسكندر الْمُؤمن الَّذِي ذكره الله فِي الْقُرْآن اسْمه**:* *عبد الله بن الضَّحَّاك بن معد، قَالَه ابْن عَبَّاس، وَنسب هَذَا القَوْل أَيْضا إِلَى عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**وَقيل**:* *مُصعب بن عبد الله بن قنان بن مَنْصُور بن عبد الله بن الأزد بن عون بن نبت بن مَالك بن زيد بن كهلان بن سبأ ابْن قحطان،**وَقد جَاءَ فِي حَدِيث**:* *أَنه من حمير وَأمه رُومِية، وَأَنه كَانَ يُقَال لَهُ ابْن الفيلسوف لعقله،**وَذكر ابْن هِشَام**:* *أَن اسْمه الصعب بن مراثد وَهُوَ أول التبايعة وَقَالَ مقَاتل من حمير وَفد أَبوهُ إِلَى الرّوم فَتزَوج امْرَأَة من غَسَّان فَولدت لَهُ ذَا القرنين عبدا صَالحا،**وَقَالَ وهب بن مُنَبّه**:* *اسْمه الاسكندر**.* *قلت**:* *وَمن هُنَا يُشَارك الْإِسْكَنْدَر اليوناني فِي الِاسْم، وَكثير من النَّاس يخطئون فِي هَذَا ويزعمون أَن الْإِسْكَنْدَر الْمَذْكُور فِي الْقُرْآن هُوَ الْإِسْكَنْدَر اليوناني، وَهَذَا زعم فَاسد، لِأَن الْإِسْكَنْدَر اليوناني الَّذِي بنى الْإسْكَنْدَريّ  َة كَافِر مُشْرك، وَذُو القرنين عبد صَالح ملك الأَرْض شرقاً وغرباً**.* *حَتَّى ذهب جمَاعَة إِلَى نبوته مِنْهُم**:* *الضَّحَّاك وَعبد الله بن عمر،**وَقيل**:* *كَانَ رَسُولا،**وَقَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيّ**:* *وَالصَّحِيح، إِن شَاءَ الله، كَانَ نَبيا غير مُرْسل، ووزيره الْخضر، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فأنَّى يتساويان**.**وَاخْتلفُوا فِي زَمَانه؟**فَقيل**:* *فِي الْقرن الأول من ولد يافث بن نوح، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، قَالَه عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَأَنه ولد بِأَرْض الرّوم،**وَقيل**:* *كَانَ بعد نمْرُود، لَعنه الله، قَالَه الْحسن،**وَقيل**:* *إِنَّه من ولد إِسْحَاق من ذُرِّيَّة الْعيص، قَالَه مقَاتل،**وَقيل**:* *كَانَ فِي الفترة بَين مُوسَى وَعِيسَى، عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**وَقيل**:* *فِي الفترة بَين عِيسَى وَمُحَمّد، عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَالأَصَح أَنه كَانَ فِي أَيَّام إِبْرَاهِيم الْخَلِيل، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، وَاجْتمعَ بِهِ فِي الشَّام،**وَقيل**:* *بِمَكَّة، وَلما فَاتَهُ عين الْحَيَاة وحظي بهَا الْخضر، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، اغتم غماً شَدِيدا فأيقن بِالْمَوْتِ فَمَاتَ بدومة الجندل، وَكَانَ منزله، هَكَذَا رُوِيَ عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،**وَقيل**:* *بِشَهْر زور،**وَقيل**:* *بِأَرْض بابل، وَكَانَ قد ترك الدُّنْيَا وتزهد، وَهُوَ الْأَصَح، وَقيل مَاتَ بالقدس، ذكره فِي** (**فَضَائِل الْقُدس**)* *لأبي بكر الوَاسِطِيّ الْخَطِيب، وَكَانَ عدد مَا سَار فِي الأَرْض فِي الْبِلَاد مُنْذُ يَوْم بَعثه الله تَعَالَى إِلَى أَن قبض خَمْسمِائَة عَام،**وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد**:* *عَاشَ ألف سنة مثل آدم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**وَقَالَ ابْن عَسَاكِر**:* *بَلغنِي أَنه عَاشَ سِتا وَثَلَاثِينَ سنة،**وَقيل**:* *ثِنْتَيْنِ وَثَلَاثِينَ سنة**.**وَاخْتلف لم سمي**:* *ذَا القرنين، فَعَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، لما دَعَا قومه ضربوه على قرنه الْأَيْمن فَمَاتَ، ثمَّ بعث ثمَّ دعاهم فضربوه على الْأَيْسَر فَمَاتَ ثمَّ بعث**.* *وَقيل**:* *لِأَنَّهُ بلغ قطري الأَرْض الْمشرق وَالْمغْرب،**وَقيل**:* *لِأَنَّهُ ملك فَارس وَالروم،**وَقيل**:* *كَانَ ذَا ضفيرتين من شعر، وَالْعرب تسمي الْخصْلَة من الشّعْر قرنا،**وَقيل**:* *كَانَت لَهُ ذؤابتان،**وَقيل**:* *كَانَ لتاجه قرنان،**وَعَن مُجَاهِد**:* *كَانَت صفحتا رَأسه من نُحَاس،**وَقيل**:* *كَانَ فِي رَأسه شبه القرنين،**وَقيل**:* *لِأَنَّهُ سلك الظلمَة والضوء، قَالَه الرّبيع،**وَقيل**:* *لِأَنَّهُ أعْطى علم الظَّاهِر وَالْبَاطِن، حَكَاهُ الثَّعْلَبِ**........**(15/235)**قَالَ رَجُلٌ لِلنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم رَأَيْت السَّدَّ مِثْلَ الْبُرْدِ الْمُحَبَّرِ قَالَ رأيْتَهُ**هَذَا التَّعْلِيق وَصله ابْن أبي عمر من طَرِيق سعيد عَن قَتَادَة عَن رجل من أهل الْمَدِينَة،**أَنه قَالَ للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *يَا رَسُول الله** {**قد رَأَيْت سد يَأْجُوج وَمَأْجُوج**}* *قَالَ: كَيفَ رَأَيْته؟**قَالَ**:* *مثل البُرد المحبَّر طَريقَة حَمْرَاء وَطَرِيقَة سَوْدَاء،**قَالَ**:* *قد رَأَيْته؟**وَرَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ من طَرِيق سعيد عَن قَتَادَة عَن رجلَيْنِ عَن أبي بكرَة**:* *أَن رجلا أَتَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَقَالَ، فَذكر نَحوه،**وَأخرجه الْبَزَّار من طَرِيق يُوسُف بن أبي مَرْيَم الْحَنَفِيّ عَن أبي بكرَة**:* *أَن رجلا رأى السد. . فساقه مطولا. وَأخرجه ابْن مرْدَوَيْه أَيْضا فِي** (**تَفْسِيره**)* *عَن سُلَيْمَان بن أَحْمد: حَدثنَا أَحْمد بن مُحَمَّد بن يحيى حَدثنَا أَبُو الجماهير حَدثنَا سعيد بن بشير عَن قَتَادَة عَن رجلَيْنِ عَن أبي بكرَة الثَّقَفِيّ: أَن رجلا أَتَى رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،**فَقَالَ**:* *يَا رَسُول الله إِنِّي قد رَأَيْته، يَعْنِي السد،**فَقَالَ**:* *كَيفَ هُوَ؟**قَالَ**:* *كالبُرد المحبَّر**.* *قَالَ**:* *قد رَأَيْته؟**قَالَ**:* *وَحدثنَا قَتَادَة أَنه قَالَ: طَريقَة حَمْرَاء من نُحَاس وَطَرِيقَة سَوْدَاء من حَدِيد**وَقَالَ نعيم بن حَمَّاد فِي** (**كتاب الْفِتَن**) :* *حَدثنَا مسلمة بن عَليّ حَدثنَا سعيد ابْن بشير عَن قَتَادَة قَالَ رجل: يَا رَسُول الله! قد رَأَيْت الرَّدْم، وَأَن النَّاس يكذبونني**.* *فَقَالَ**:* *كَيفَ رَأَيْته؟**قَالَ**:* *رَأَيْته كَالْبردِ المحبر**.* *قَالَ**:* *صدقت، وَالَّذِي نَفسِي بِيَدِهِ لقد رَأَيْته لَيْلَة الْإِسْرَاء، لبنة من ذهب ولبنة من رصاص**......

**(15/239)وَقَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيّ: كَانَ اسْم أَب إِبْرَاهِيم الَّذِي سَمَّاهُ أَبوهُ: تارخ،فَلَمَّا صَار مَعَ نمْرُود قيمًا على خزانَة آلِهَته سَمَّاهُ: آزر،وَقيل: آزر اسْم صنم،وَقَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق: إِنَّه لقب لَهُ عيب بِهِ،وَمَعْنَاهُ: معوج،وَقيل: هُوَ بالقبطية الشَّيْخ الْهَرم،وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي: آزر اسْم أعجمي،وَقَالَ البلاذري عَن الشرفي بن الْقطَامِي: إِن معنى آزر: السَّيِّد الْمعِين،وَقَالَ وهب: إسم أم إِبْرَاهِيم نونا بنت كرنبا من بني سَام بن نوح،وَقَالَ هِشَام: لم يكن بَين نوح وَإِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، إلاَّ هود وَصَالح، عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَكَانَ بَين إِبْرَاهِيم وَهود سِتّمائَة سنة وَثَلَاثُونَ سنة، وَبَين نوح وَإِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، ألف وَمِائَة وَثَلَاثَة وَأَرْبَعُونَ سنة. وَقَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيّ: وَكَانَ بَين مولد إِبْرَاهِيم وَبَين الطوفان ألف سنة وَمِائَتَا سنة وَثَلَاث وَسِتُّونَ سنة، وَذَلِكَ بعد خلق آدم بِثَلَاثَة آلَاف سنة وثلاثمائة سنة وَسبع وَثَلَاثُونَ سنة، وَكَانَ مولد إِبْرَاهِيم فِي زمن نمْرُود بن كنعان، لَعنه الله تَعَالَى، وَلَكِن اخْتلفُوا فِي أَي مَكَان ولد؟فَقيل: بِبَابِل من أَرض السوَاد مَدِينَة نمْرُود، قَالَه ابْن عَبَّاس،وَعَن مُجَاهِد: بكوثا محلّة بكوفة،وَعَن عِكْرِمَة: بالسوس،وَعَن السّديّ: بَين الْبَصْرَة والكوفة،وَعَن الرّبيع بن أنس: بكسكر ثمَّ نَقله أَبوهُ إِلَى كوثا،وَعَن وهب: بحران، وَالصَّحِيح الأول، وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن سعد فِي (الطَّبَقَات) كنية إِبْرَاهِيم أَبُو الأضياف،وَقد سَمَّاهُ الله بأسماء كَثِيرَة مِنْهَا: الأواه والحليم والمنيب،.........(15/240)وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ: لَذَّة جماع الأقلف تزيد على لَذَّة جماع المختون،وَقَالَ ابْن عقيل: بشرة حَشَفَة الأقلف موقاة بالقلفة فَتكون بَشرَتهَا أرق وَمَوْضِع الْحس كلما رق كَانَ الْحس أصدق كراحة الْكَفّ، إِذا كَانَت موقاة من الْأَعْمَال صلحت للحس، وَإِذا كَانَت يَد قصار أَو نجار خَفِي فِيهَا الْحس، فَلَمَّا أبانوا فِي الدُّنْيَا تِلْكَ الْبضْعَة لأَجله أَعَادَهَا الله ليذيقها من حلاوة فَضله،قَالَ: والسر فِي الْخِتَان، مَعَ أَن القلفة مَعْفُو عَن مَا تحتهَا من النَّجس، أَنه سنة إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام. فَإِن قلت: روى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أبي سعيد: أَنه لما حَضَره الْمَوْت دَعَا بِثِيَاب جدد فلبسها،ثمَّ قَالَ: سَمِعت رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،يَقُول: إِن الْمَيِّت يبْعَث فِي ثِيَابه الَّتِي يَمُوت فِيهَا، وَرَوَاهُ ابْن حبَان أَيْضا وَصَححهُ، وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث بهز بن حَكِيم عَن أَبِيه عَن جده،قَالَ: سَمِعت رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،يَقُول: إِنَّكُم تحشرون رجَالًا وركباناً وَتجرونَ على وُجُوهكُم، فَفِيهَا مُعَارضَة لحَدِيث الْبَاب ظَاهرا. قلت: أُجِيب بِأَنَّهُم يبعثون من قُبُورهم فِي ثِيَابهمْ الَّتِي يموتون فِيهَا، ثمَّ عِنْد الْحَشْر تتناثر عَنْهُم ثِيَابهمْ فيحشرون عُرَاة أَو بَعضهم يأْتونَ إِلَى موقف الْحساب عُرَاة ثمَّ يكسون من ثِيَاب الْجنَّة،وَبَعْضهمْ حمل قَوْله: يبعثون فِي ثِيَابه، على الْأَعْمَال،أَي: فِي أَعماله الَّتِي يَمُوت فِيهَا من خير أَو شَرّ. قَالَ تَعَالَى: {ولباس التَّقْوَى ذَلِك خير} (الْأَعْرَاف: 62) . وَقَالَ تَعَالَى: {وثيابك فطهر} (المدثر: 3) . أَي: عَمَلك أخلصه، وروى مُسلم عَن جَابر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،مَرْفُوعا: يبْعَث كل عبد على مَا مَاتَ عَلَيْهِ، وَحمله بَعضهم على الشُّهَدَاء الَّذين أَمر صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِأَن يزملوا فِي ثِيَابهمْ ويدفنوا بهَا، وَلَا يُغير شَيْء من حَالهم،وَقَالُوا: يحْتَمل أَن يكون أَبُو سعيد سمع الحَدِيث فِي الشُّهَدَاء فتأوله على الْعُمُوم،........(15/241)وَذهب الْغَزالِيّ إِلَى حَدِيث أبي سعيد وَاحْتج بقوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: بالغوا فِي أكفان مَوْتَاكُم، فَإِن أمتِي تحْشر فِي أكفانها، وَسَائِر الْأُمَم عُرَاة، رَوَاهُ أَبُو سُفْيَان مُسْندًا. وَأجِيب: عَنهُ،على تَقْدِير صِحَّته: إِنَّه مَحْمُول على أمتِي الشُّهَدَاء، وَاحْتج الْغَزالِيّ أَيْضا بِمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو نصر الوائلي فِي (الْإِبَانَة) : من حَدِيث أبي الزبير عَن جَابر مَرْفُوعا: أَحْسنُوا أكفان مَوْتَاكُم، فَإِنَّهُم يتباهون بهَا ويتزاورون فِي قُبُورهم. وَأجِيب: بِأَن ذَلِك يكون فِي البرزخ، كَمَا فِي نفس الحَدِيث، فَإِذا قَامُوا خَرجُوا،كَمَا فِي حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس: إلاَّ الشُّهَدَاء.......(15/245)اختتن إِبْرَاهِيم على رَأس ثَمَانِينَ سنة. وَاخْتلف فِي المُرَاد بالقدوم،فَقيل: مقيل لإِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام،وَقيل: هِيَ قَرْيَة بِالشَّام،وَقَالَ الْحَازِمِي: المخفف قَرْيَة كَانَت عِنْد حلب،وَقيل: هُوَ اسْم مجْلِس إِبْرَاهِيم بحلب،وَقَالَ ثَعْلَب: هُوَ اسْم مَوضِع،وَقَالَ ابْن وضاح: هُوَ جبل بِالْمَدِينَةِ،وَقَالَ ابْن دُرَيْد: قدوم،بِالْفَتْح وَالتَّخْفِيف: ثنية بالشراة، وَكَذَا قَالَ الْبكْرِيّ،وَحكى الْبكْرِيّ عَن مُحَمَّد بن جَعْفَر اللّغَوِيّ: أَن الْمَكَان مشدد لَا يدْخلهُ الْألف وَاللَّام، وَمن رَوَاهُ فِي حَدِيث إِبْرَاهِيم بِالتَّخْفِيفِ فَإِنَّمَا عَنى الْآلَة،وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ أَكثر الروَاة بِالتَّخْفِيفِ،يَعْنِي بِهِ: الْآلَة، وَهُوَ قَول أَكثر أهل اللُّغَة. وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي: الْقدوم الَّذِي ينحت بِهِ مخفف،وَلَا تَقول: قدوم، بِالتَّشْدِيدِ،وَقَالَ ابْن السّكيت: وَالْجمع قدوم........(15/249)مَا قَالَه الْمَاوَرْدِيّ: أما الْكَذِب فِيمَا طَرِيقه الْبَلَاغ عَن الله عز وَجل فالأنبياء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، معصومون عَنهُ، وَأما فِي غَيره فَالصَّحِيح امْتِنَاعه. فيؤول ذَلِك بِأَنَّهُ كذب بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى فهم السامعين، أما فِي نفس الْأَمر فَلَا، إِذْ معنى سقيم إِنِّي سأسقم لِأَن الْإِنْسَان عرضة للأسقام أَو سقيم بِمَا قدر عَلَيْهِ من الْمَوْت أَو كَانَت تَأْخُذهُ الْحمى فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت. وَأما: فعله كَبِيرهمْ......(15/249)وَاسم هَذَا الْجَبَّار: عَمْرو بن امرىء الْقَيْس بن سبأ، وَكَانَ على مصر، ذكره السُّهيْلي، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن هِشَام فِي (التيجان) وَقيل: اسْمه صادوف، بِالْفَاءِ حَكَاهُ ابْن قُتَيْبَة، وَأَنه كَانَ على الْأُرْدُن،وَقيل: سُفْيَان بن علوان بن عبيد بن عويج بن عملاق بن لاوذ بن سَام بن نوح صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،حَكَاهُ الطَّبَرِيّ وَيُقَال: إِنَّه أَخُو الضَّحَّاك الَّذِي ملك الأقاليم،وَقيل: إِنَّه ملك حران. وَقَالَ عُلَمَاء السّير: أَقَامَ إِبْرَاهِيم بِالشَّام مُدَّة فقحط الشَّام، فَسَار إِلَى مصر وَمَعَهُ سارة. وَكَانَ بهَا فِرْعَوْن، وَهُوَ أول الفراعنة، عَاشَ دهراً طَويلا، فَأتى إِلَيْهِ رجل،وَقَالَ: إِنَّه قدم رجل وَمَعَهُ امْرَأَة من أحسن النَّاس، وَجرى لَهُ مَعَه مَا ذكره فِي الحَدِيث.....(15/249)وَكَانُوا قبل الْإِسْلَام يعظمون أَمر الْجِنّ جدا، ويرون كل مَا يَقع من الخوارق من فعلهم وتصرفهم...........ز(15/249)(مهيا) ، بِفَتْح الْمِيم وَسُكُون الْهَاء وَتَخْفِيف الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف مَقْصُورا، وَهَذِه رِوَايَة الْمُسْتَمْلِي،وَفِي رِوَايَة ابْن السكن: (مهين) ، بالنُّون فِي آخِره،وَفِي رِوَايَة الْأَكْثَرين: (مَهيم) ، بِالْمِيم فِي آخِره،وَالْكل بِمَعْنى وَاحِد وَهُوَ أَنَّهَا كلمة يستفهم بهَا مَعْنَاهَا: مَا حالك؟ وَمَا شَأْنك؟وَيُقَال: إِن إِبْرَاهِيم أول من قَالَ هَذِه الْكَلِمَة............(15/249)(رد الله كيد الْكَافِر فِي نَحره) ، هَذَا مثل تَقوله الْعَرَب لمن أَرَادَ أمرا بَاطِلا فَلم يصل إِلَيْهِ،وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم: (كف الله يَد الْفَاجِر وَأَخْدَم خَادِمًا) ..........(15/250)وَقَالَ ابْن حبَان فِي (صَحِيحه) : كل من كَانَ لَهُ من ولد إِسْمَاعِيل يُقَال لَهُ: ابْن مَاء السَّمَاء، لِأَن إِسْمَاعِيل ولد هَاجر وَقد رَبِّي بِمَاء زَمْزَم وَهِي من مَاء السَّمَاء،وَقيل: سموا بذلك لخلوص نسبه وصفائه، فَأشبه مَاء السَّمَاء،وَقَالَ عِيَاض: وَالْأَظْهَر عِنْدِي أَنه أَرَادَ بذلك الْأَنْصَار، نسبهم إِلَى جدهم عَامر مَاء السَّمَاء بن حَارِثَة القطريف بن امريء الْقَيْس البطريق بن ثَعْلَبَة بن مَازِن من الأزد بن الْغَوْث بن نبت بن مَالك بن زيد بن كهلان بن سبأ بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان، وعامر هَذَا هُوَ جد الْأَوْس والخزرج ابْنا حَارِثَة بن ثَعْلَبَة العنقاء بن عَمْرو بن مزيقيا بن عَامر مَاء السَّمَاء. وَقَالَ صَاحب (التَّوْضِيح) : وَمَا ذكره إِنَّمَا يَأْتِي على الشاذ أَن الْعَرَب جَمِيعهَا من ولد إِسْمَاعِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، إلاَّ قبائل استثنيت، أما الْأَنْصَار فليسوا من ولد إِسْمَاعِيل بن هَاجر، وَلَا يعلم لَهَا ولد غَيره. قلت: قَالَ الرشاطي: إِن الْأَنْصَار جزآن: الْأَوْس والخزرج أَخَوان رفعنَا نسبهما فِي: بَاب الْأَنْصَار، فذكرناها كَمَا ذكرهمَا الْآن،وأمهما: قيلة بنت الأرقم بن عَمْرو بن جَفْنَة،وَقيل: قيلة بنت كَاهِل بن عذرة بن سعد بن قضاعة، حكى ذَلِك ابْن الْكَلْبِيّ والهمداني،.........(15/251)\أَن الْوضُوء كَانَ مَشْرُوعا للأمم قبلنَا وَلَيْسَ مُخْتَصًّا بِهَذِهِ الْأمة وَلَا بالأنبياء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، لثُبُوت ذَلِك عَن سارة، وَذهب بَعضهم إِلَى نبوة سارة، وَالْجُمْهُور على أَنَّهَا لَيست بنبية........(15/251)وَذكر بعض الْحُكَمَاء: أَن الوزغ أَصمّ أبرص وَأَنه لَا يدْخل بَيْتا فِيهِ زعفران، وَأَنه يلقح بِفِيهِ، وَأَنه يبيض،وَيُقَال لكبارها: سَام أبرص بتَشْديد الْمِيم، ويمج فِي الْإِنَاء فينال الْإِنْسَان من ذَلِك مَكْرُوه عَظِيم، وَإِذا تمكن من الْملح تمرغ فِيهِ، وَيصير ذَلِك مَادَّة لتولد البرص، وينحجز فِي الشتَاء أَرْبَعَة أشهر لَا يَأْكُل شَيْئا كالحية، وَبَينه وَبَين الْحَيَّة إلفة كإلفة العقارب والخنافس............(15/254)(من جرهم) ، بِضَم الْجِيم وَالْهَاء، حَيّ من الْيمن وَهُوَ ابْن قحطان بن عَابِر بن شالخ بن إرفخشذ بن سَام بن نوح، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، وَكَانَ جرهم وَأَخُوهُ قطورا أول من تكلم بِالْعَرَبِيَّة  ِ عِنْد تبلبل الألسن، وَكَانَ رَئِيس جرهم مضاض بن عَمْرو، وَرَئِيس قطورا السميدع،وَيُطلق على الْجَمِيع: جرهم،وَقيل: إِن أصلهم من العمالقة،وَفِي رِوَايَة عَطاء بن السَّائِب: وَكَانَت جرهم يَوْمئِذٍ بوادٍ قريب من مَكَّة............(15/259)وَذكر الْأَزْرَقِيّ فِي (تَارِيخ مَكَّة) : أَن ذَا القرنين طَاف مَعَ إِبْرَاهِيم بِالْبَيْتِ.........(15/261)ين بِنَاء الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام وَبِنَاء الْمَسْجِد الْأَقْصَى. قَوْله: (أَرْبَعُونَ سنة) ،أَي: بَينهمَا أَرْبَعُونَ سنة. وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ: فِيهِ إِشْكَال، لِأَن إِبْرَاهِيم بنى الْكَعْبَة وَسليمَان، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، بنى بَيت الْمُقَدّس، وَبَينهمَا أَكثر من ألف سنة،وَالْجَوَاب عَنهُ مَا قَالَه الْقُرْطُبِيّ: إِن الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة والْحَدِيث لَا يدلان على أَن إِبْرَاهِيم وَسليمَان، عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، ابتدآ وضعهما، بل كَانَ تجديداً لما أسس غَيرهمَا، وَقد رُوِيَ أَن أول من بنى الْبَيْت آدم، وعَلى هَذَا فَيجوز أَن يكون غَيره من وَلَده رفع بَيت الْمُقَدّس بعده بِأَرْبَعِينَ عَاما، ويوضحه من ذكره ابْن هِشَام فِي كِتَابه (التيجان) : إِن آدم لما بنى الْبَيْت أمره جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، بِالْمَسِيرِ إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس، وَأَن يبنيه فبناه ونسك فِيهِ،وَقَالَ ابْن كثير: أول مَا جعله مَسْجِدا إِسْرَائِيل صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَإِنَّمَا أَمر سُلَيْمَان بتجديده وإحكامه، لَا أَنه أول من بنى. وَذكر الثَّعْلَبِيّ: أَن دَاوُد صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَمر بني إِسْرَائِيل أَن يتخذوا مَسْجِدا فِي صَعِيد بَيت الْمُقَدّس، فَأخذُوا فِي بنائِهِ لإحدى عشرَة سنة مَضَت من ملك دَاوُد، وَكَانَ دَاوُد ينْقل لَهُم الْحِجَارَة على عَاتِقه،فَأوحى الله إِلَى دَاوُد: إِنَّك لست بانيه وَلَكِن لَك ابْن أملكهُ بعْدك اسْمه سُلَيْمَان فأقضي إِتْمَامه على يَدَيْهِ،وَرُوِيَ عَن كَعْب الْأَحْبَار: أَن سُلَيْمَان بنى بَيت الْمُقَدّس على أساس قديم كَانَ اسسه سَام بن نوح صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَذكر أَبُو مُحَمَّد بن أَحْمد الوَاسِطِيّ فِي (تَارِيخ بَيت الْمُقَدّس) : أَن سُلَيْمَان اشْترى أرضه بسبعة قناطير ذَهَبا،وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: يشبه أَن يكون الْمَسْجِد الْأَقْصَى أول مَا وضع بناءه بعض أَوْلِيَاء الله تَعَالَى قبل دَاوُد وَسليمَان، ثمَّ بناه دَاوُد وَسليمَان فزادا فِيهِ ووسعاه فأضيف إِلَيْهِمَا بِنَاؤُه،قَالَ: وَقد ينْسب هَذَا الْمَسْجِد إِلَى إيلياء فَيحْتَمل أَن يكون هُوَ بانيه أَو غَيره، وَلست أحقق لِمَ أضيف إِلَيْهِ*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الثلاثاء 
الموافق : 5/ جمادى الثاني / 1442 هجري 
الموافق : 19/ يناير / 2021 ميلادي 

*(15/265)**وَقَالَ**: فَخذ أَرْبَعَة من الطير وَهِي: الغرموق والطاووس والديك والحمامة، كَذَا رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، وَعنهُ: أَنه أَخذ وزاً ورألاً، وَهُوَ فرخ النعامة وديكاً وطاووساً. وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد وَعِكْرِمَة: كَانَت حمامة وديكاً وطاووساً وغراباً. وروى مُجَاهِد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس: أَن الطُّيُور كَانَت طاووساً ونسراً وغرابا وحماماً.**وَفِيه**: إِشَارَة إِلَى أَحْوَال الدُّنْيَا: فالطاووس من الزِّينَة، والنسر من امتداد الأمل، والغراب من الغربة، وَالْحمام من النِّيَاحَة. وَقيل: مَوضِع النسْر: البط، وَمَوْضِع الْحمام: الديك، وَالْحكمَة فِي اخْتِيَار هَذِه الْأَرْبَعَة هِيَ: أَن الطاووس خَان آدم، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فِي الْجنَّة، والبطَّ خَان يُونُس صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حِين قطع يقطينه، والغراب خَان نوحًا صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حِين أرْسلهُ ليكشف حَال المَاء الَّذِي عَم الأَرْض فاشتغل بالجيفة، والديك خَان إلْيَاس فسلب ثَوْبه، فَلَا جرم أَن الله تَعَالَى غير صَوت الطاووس بِدُعَاء آدم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وسلب السّكُون على البط بِدُعَاء يُونُس صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَجعل رزق الْغُرَاب الجيفة بِدُعَاء نوح صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَألقى الْعَدَاوَة بَين الديك بِدُعَاء الياس صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،* *.....**(15/266)**قَالَ عِيسَى صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: إِنِّي أخلق لكم من الطين كَهَيئَةِ الطير، فَاخْتَارَ الخفاش**لاختصاصه بأَشْيَاء لَيست فِي الطُّيُور. الْحيض وَالْحَبل والطيران فِي الظلمَة وَعدم الرُّؤْيَة بِالنَّهَارِ وَله أَسْنَان**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *لم خص أَرْبَعَة من الطير؟**قلت**:* *لأجل الإسطقسات الْأَرْبَع الَّتِي بهَا قوام الْعَالم. وَالْجِبَال كَانَت أَرْبَعَة من جبال الشَّام،**وَقيل**:* *جبل لبنان وسينين وطور سينين وطور زينا**.**.........**(15/268)**وَلُوط صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هُوَ ابْن هاران ابْن آزر وَهُوَ أخي إِبْرَاهِيم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَكَانَ مِمَّن آمن بإبراهيم وَهَاجَر مَعَه إِلَى مصر ثمَّ عَاد مَعَه إِلَى الشَّام فَنزل إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فلسطين وَنزل لوط الْأُرْدُن ثمَّ أرْسلهُ الله إِلَى أهل سدوم، وَهِي عدَّة قرى،**وَقَالَ مقَاتل**:* *وبلادهم مَا بَين الشَّام والحجاز بِنَاحِيَة زغر، وَكَانَت اثْنَتَيْ عشرَة قَرْيَة وَتسَمى الْمُؤْتَفِكَات من الْإِفْك، وَكَانُوا يعْبدُونَ الْأَوْثَان ويأتون الْفَوَاحِش ويسافد بَعضهم بَعْضًا على الطَّرِيق، وَغير ذَلِك من الْمَفَاسِد وَذكر الله لوطاً فِي الْقُرْآن فِي سَبْعَة عشر موضعا وَهُوَ اسْم أعجمي وَفِيه العلمية والعجمة وَلكنه صرف لسكون وَسطه،**وَقيل**:* *اسْم عَرَبِيّ من: لَاطَ،**لِأَن حبه لَاطَ بقلب إِبْرَاهِيم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَي**:* *تعلق ولصق**.....**(15/270)**وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي** (**أَعمار الْأَعْيَان**) :* *إِن إِسْحَاق عَاشَ مائَة وَثَمَانِينَ سنة،**وَفِي قَول وهب بن مُنَبّه**:* *عَاشَ مائَة وَخَمْسَة وَثَمَانِينَ سنة، وَدفن عِنْد قبر أَبِيه إِبْرَاهِيم فِي مزرعة حبرون**.**......**(15/268)**الَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *فِيهِ، أَي فِي الْبَاب،**يَعْنِي**:* *روى ابْن عمر فِي حق إِسْحَاق وقصته حَدِيثا فَأَشَارَ البُخَارِيّ إِلَيْهِ إِجْمَالا وَلم يذكرهُ بِعَيْنِه، لِأَنَّهُ لم يكن بِشَرْطِهِ،**وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *لم يقف البُخَارِيّ على سَنَده فَأرْسلهُ،**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *هَذَا كَلَام من لم يفهم مَقَاصِد البُخَارِيّ وَنَحْوه قَول الْكرْمَانِي قلت: هَذِه مناقشة بَارِدَة لِأَن كل من لَهُ أدنى فهم يفهم أَن مَا قَالَه ابْن التِّين والكرماني هُوَ الْكَلَام الْوَاقِع فِي مَحَله،**وَهَذَا الَّذِي ذكره أوجه من كَلَامه الَّذِي ذكره بِالشَّكِّ والتردد حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *كَأَنَّهُ يُشِير بِحَدِيث ابْن عمر إِلَى مَا سَيَأْتِي فِي قصَّة يُوسُف،**وَبِحَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة إِلَى الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور فِي الْبَاب الَّذِي يَلِيهِ فَلْينْظر المتأمل الحاذق فِي حَدِيث ابْن عمر الَّذِي فِي قصَّة يُوسُف**:* *هَل يجد لما ذكره من الْإِشَارَة إِلَيْهِ وَجها قَرِيبا أَو بَعيدا وَكَذَلِكَ فِي حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة**.**.......**(15/270)**وَنقل الْقُرْطُبِيّ أَن الْعَرَب تسمي الْعم أَبَا، وَقد اسْتدلَّ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَة من جعل الْجد أَبَا،**وحجب بِهِ الْأُخوة وَهُوَ قَول الصّديق**:* *وَإِلَيْهِ ذهبت عَائِشَة أم الْمُؤمنِينَ، وَبِه يَقُول الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وطاووس وَعَطَاء، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة وَغير وَاحِد من عُلَمَاء السّلف وَالْخلف**.**........**(15/271)**وَقَالَ ابْن قُتَيْبَة**:* *أَقَامَ صَالح فِي قومه عشْرين سنة وَمَات وَهُوَ ابْن مائَة وثمان وَخمسين سنة،**وَقيل**:* *ابْن ثَلَاثمِائَة وست وَثَلَاثِينَ سنة، وَحَكَاهُ الْخَطِيب عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، وَهُوَ الْأَظْهر،**وَيُقَال**:* *إِن صَالحا مَاتَ فِي الْيمن وقبره بِموضع يُقَال لَهُ الشبوه،**وَذكر الْفربرِي**:* *أَن صَالحا خرج مَعَ الْمُؤمنِينَ إِلَى الشَّام فسكنوا فلسطين وَمَات بهَا، وَكَانَ بَين صَالح وَبَين هود مائَة سنة، وَبَين صَالح وَبَين إِبْرَاهِيم سِتّمائَة سنة وَثَلَاثُونَ سنة**.**

**............**(15/273)**{**وَإِلَى عَاد أَخَاهُم هوداً**} (**الْأَعْرَاف: 37**) .* *ثمَّ أيد كَلَامه بِمَا حَكَاهُ أَبُو الْوَلِيد الْبَاجِيّ عَن أبي ذَر الْهَرَوِيّ**:* *أَن نُسْخَة الأَصْل من البُخَارِيّ كَانَت وَرقا غير محبوك، فَرُبمَا وجدت الورقة فِي غير موضعهَا فنسخت على مَا وجدت فَوَقع فِي بعض التراجم إِشْكَال بِحَسب ذَلِك، وإلاَّ فقد وَقع فِي الْقُرْآن مَا يدل على أَن ثَمُود كَانُوا بعد عَاد، كَمَا أَن عاداً بعد قوم نوح، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**قلت**:* *الِاعْتِمَاد على هَذَا الْكَلَام مِمَّا يسْتَلْزم سوء التَّرْتِيب بَين الْأَبْوَاب وَعدم الْمُطَابقَة بَين الْأَحَادِيث والتراجم مَعَ الاعتناء الشَّديد فِي كتب البُخَارِيّ على تَرْتِيب مَا وَضعه المُصَنّف فِي تِلْكَ الْأَيَّام، وَلَا يسْتَلْزم وُقُوع قصَّة ثَمُود بعد قصَّة عَاد فِي الْقُرْآن لُزُوم رِعَايَة التَّرْتِيب فِيهِ**.**........**(15/**275)** (**كَأبي زَمعَة**)* *، وَهُوَ الْأسود بن الْمطلب وَكَانَ ذَا عز ومنعة فِي قومه كعاقر النَّاقة، والتشبيه فِي هَذَا، وعاقر الناقر هُوَ قدار بن سالف،**وَذكر السُّهيْلي**:* *أَنه كَانَ ولد زنا وَهُوَ أَحْمَر ثَمُود الَّذِي يضْرب بِهِ الْمثل فِي الشؤم، وَكَانَ أَحْمَر أشقر أَزْرَق سناطاً قَصِيرا،**وَقَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيّ**:* *اسْمه قديرة،**وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي**:* *اسْمه قدار بِالدَّال الْمُهْملَة وَهُوَ الْأَصَح وَقَالَ وهب: وَكَانَ فِي الْمَدِينَة ثَمَانِيَة رَهْط يفسدون فِي الأَرْض وَلَا يصلحون فانضاف إِلَيْهِم قدار فصاروا تِسْعَة وَقَالَ وهب: وَكَانَت الثَّمَانِية حاكة وَكَانَ الَّذِي تولى عقرهَا قدار بن سالف، ورماها مصدع بن مهرج، وَذكرهمْ ابْن دُرَيْد فِي** (**الوشاح**)* *،**فَقَالَ**:* *قدار بن سالف بن جدع. ومصدع بن مهرج بن هزيل بن الْمحيا. وهزيل بن عنز بن غنم بن ميلع. وسبيع بن مكيف بن سيحان. وعرام بن نهبى بن لَقِيط. ومهرب بن زُهَيْر بن سبيع. وسبيع بن رغام بن ملدع، وعريد بن نجد ابْن مهان، ورعين بن عمر بن داعر**.**.......**(15/277)**وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وأصل الْكَرم كَثْرَة الْخَيْر وَقد جمع يُوسُف، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، مَكَارِم الْأَخْلَاق مَعَ شرف النُّبُوَّة، وَكَونه ابْنا لثَلَاثَة أَنْبيَاء متناسلين وَمَعَ شرف رياسة الدُّنْيَا ملكهَا بِالْعَدْلِ وَالْإِحْسَان، وَكَون قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم (الْكَرِيم**ابن الكريم* *..........**(15/277)**يوسف فِيهِ سِتَّة أوجه**:* *ضم السِّين وَكسرهَا وَفتحهَا مَعَ الْهَمْز وَتَركه**.* *وَاخْتلفُوا فِيهِ**:* *هَل هُوَ أعجمى أَو عَرَبِيّ؟ فالأكثرون على أَنه أعجمي، وَلِهَذَا لم ينْصَرف**.* *وَقيل**:* *عَرَبِيّ مَأْخُوذ من الأسف وَهُوَ الْحزن، أَو الأسيف وَهُوَ العَبْد، وَقد اجْتمعَا فِي يُوسُف، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَسُمي بِهِ**.* *وَقَالَ مقَاتل**:* *ذكر الله يُوسُف فِي الْقُرْآن فِي سَبْعَة وَعشْرين موضعا**.**.......**(15/277)**وَأما أَسمَاء أخوة يُوسُف**:* *فروبيل، بِضَم الرَّاء وَسُكُون الْوَاو وَكسر الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وَفِي آخِره لَام، وَهُوَ أكبرهم، وشمعون، ولاوي، ويهودا، ورويالون**.**.........**(15/284)**وَكَانَ هَارُون أكبر من مُوسَى بِثَلَاث سِنِين،**وَقَالَ مقَاتل**:* *ذكر الله تَعَالَى مُوسَى فِي الْقُرْآن فِي مائَة وَثَمَانِية عشر موضعا، وَذكر الله هَارُون فِي أحد عشر موضعا، ومُوسَى، على وزن فعلى من الموس، وَهُوَ حلق الشّعْر وَالْمِيم أَصْلِيَّة،**وَقَالَ اللَّيْث**:* *اشتقاقه من المَاء وَالشَّجر: فمو مَاء وسا شجر**.........**(15/288)**الضَّحى الحَرُّ**أَشَارَ بِهِ إِلَى مَا فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَإنَّك لَا تظمأ فِيهَا وَلَا تضحى**} (**طه: 911**) .* *وَفسّر الضُّحَى بِالْحرِّ،**قَالَ الْمُفَسِّرُونَ**:* *هَذَا خطاب لآدَم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،**وَمعنى**:* *لَا تظمأ: لَا تعطش فِيهَا،**أَي**:* *فِي الْجنَّة وَلَا تضحى أَي: وَلَا تشرق للشمس فيؤذيك حرهَا،**وَقيل**:* *لَا يصيبك حر الشَّمْس إِذْ لَيْسَ فِيهَا شمس،**..........**(15/289)**سره أهل التَّفْسِير،**وَيُقَال**:* *مَعْنَاهُ استعلمي خَبره، وَهُوَ خطاب لأخت مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، من أمهَا،**وَاسم أُخْته**:* *مَرْيَم بنت عمرَان،**وافقها فِي ذَلِك**:* *مَرْيَم بنت عمرَان أم عِيسَى صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.......**(15/289)**وَكَانَ مُوسَى صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مكث عِنْد شُعَيْب، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فِي مَدين ثمانياً وَعشْرين سنة، عشر سِنِين مِنْهَا مهر امْرَأَته صفورا بنت شُعَيْب، ثمَّ أَقَامَ بعده ثَمَانِيَة عشر سنة عِنْده حَتَّى ولد لَهُ فِي مَدين، ثمَّ جَاءَ على قدر**.**.......**(15/290)**(**وَقَالَ رجل مُؤمن**)* *فِي اسْمه سِتَّة أَقْوَال: الأول: شمعان، بالشين الْمُعْجَمَة،**قَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ**:* *لَا يعرف شمعان بِالْمُعْجَمَةِ إِلَّا مُؤمن آل فِرْعَوْن**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *يُوشَع بن نون، وَبِه جزم ابْن التِّين، وَهُوَ بعيد لِأَن يُوشَع من ذُرِّيَّة يُوسُف، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَلم يكن من آل فِرْعَوْن**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *حزقيل بن برحايا، وَعَلِيهِ أَكثر الْعلمَاء**.* *الرَّابِع**:* *حابوت، وَهُوَ الَّذِي التقطه إِذْ كَانَ فِي التابوت**.* *الْخَامِس**:* *حبيب ابْن عَم فِرْعَوْن، قَالَه ابْن إِسْحَاق**.* *السَّادِس**:* *حيزور قَالَه الطَّبَرِيّ،**وَقَالَ مقَاتل**:* *كَانَ قبطياً يكتم إيمَانه مائَة سنة من فِرْعَوْن، وَكَانَ لَهُ الْملك بعد فِرْعَوْن، وَكَانَ على بَقِيَّة من دين إِبْرَاهِيم صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَقَالَ ابْن خالويه فِي** (**كتاب لَيْسَ**) :* *لم يُؤمن من أهل مصر إلاَّ أَرْبَعَة: آسِيَة، وحزقيل مُؤمن آل فِرْعَوْن، وَمَرْيَم بنت لابوس الْملك الَّتِي دلّت على عِظَام يُوسُف، والماشطة**.**........**(15/290)**قَالَ ابْن مرْدَوَيْه،**بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن جُوَيْبِر عَن الضَّحَّاك عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *إِن الله ناجى مُوسَى بِمِائَة ألف كلة وَأَرْبَعين ألف كلمة فِي ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام، كلهَا وَصَايَا فَلَمَّا سمع مُوسَى كَلَام الْآدَمِيّين مقتهم مِمَّا وَقع فِي مسامعه من كَلَام الرب، وجويبر ضَعِيف. وَالضَّحَّاك لم يدْرك ابْن عَبَّاس**.**........**(15/294)**(**لن تراني**)* *،**يَعْنِي**:* *أعْطى جَوَابه بقوله: لن تراني،**يَعْنِي**:* *فِي الدُّنْيَا،**وَقد أشكل حرف**:* *لن، هَهُنَا على كثير من النَّاس لِأَنَّهَا مَوْضُوعَة لنفي التَّأْبِيد، فاستدل بِهِ الْمُعْتَزلَة على نفي الرُّؤْيَة فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة، وَهَذَا أَضْعَف الْأَقْوَال لِأَنَّهُ قد تَوَاتَرَتْ الْأَحَادِيث عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَن الْمُؤمنِينَ يرونه فِي دَار الْآخِرَة،**وَقيل**:* *إِنَّهَا لنفي التأييد فِي الدُّنْيَا جمعا بَين هَذِه وَبَين الدَّلِيل الْقَاطِع على صِحَة الرُّؤْيَة فِي الدَّار الْآخِرَة**.**........**(15/300)**الخضر**فالجمهور على أَنه نَبِي، وَهُوَ الصَّحِيح، لِأَن أَشْيَاء فِي قصَّته تدل على نبوته، وروى مُجَاهِد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه كَانَ نَبيا،**وَقيل**:* *كَانَ وليا، وَعَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى**عَنهُ، أَنه كَانَ عبدا صَالحا،**وَقيل**:* *كَانَ ملكا بِفَتْح اللَّام، وَهَذَا غَرِيب جدا**.* *النَّوْع الرَّابِع**:* *فِي حَيَاته، فالجمهور، خُصُوصا مَشَايِخ الطَّرِيقَة والحقيقة وأرباب المجاهدات والمكاشفات، أَنه حَيّ يرْزق ويشاهد فِي الفلوات، وَرَآهُ عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَإِبْرَاهِيم بن أدهم وَبشر الحافي ومعروف الْكَرْخِي وسري السَّقطِي وجنيد وَإِبْرَاهِيم الْخَواص وَغَيرهم، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَفِيه دَلَائِل وحجج تدل على حَيَاته ذَكرنَاهَا فِي** (**تاريخنا الْكَبِير**) .* *وَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ وَإِبْرَاهِيم الْحَرْبِيّ وَابْن الْجَوْزِيّ وَأَبُو الْحُسَيْن الْمُنَادِي**:* *إِنَّه مَاتَ،**وَاحْتَجُّوا بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**وَمَا جعلنَا لبشر من قبلك الْخلد**} (**الْأَنْبِيَاء: 43**) .* *وَبِمَا روى أَحْمد فِي** (**مُسْنده**)* *عَن جَابر بن عبد الله،**قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قبل مَوته بِقَلِيل أَو بِشَهْر**:* *مَا من نفس منفوسة أَو: مَا مِنْكُم الْيَوْم من نفس منفوسة يَأْتِي عَلَيْهَا مائَة سنة وَهِي يَوْمئِذٍ حَيَّة. وَأجَاب الْجُمْهُور عَن الْآيَة بِأَنا مَا ادعينا أَنه يخلد، وَإِنَّمَا يبْقى إِلَى انْقِضَاء الدُّنْيَا، فَإِذا نفخ فِي الصُّور مَاتَ،**لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**كل نفس ذائقة الْمَوْت**} (**آل عمرَان: 581،**الْأَنْبِيَاء**: 53**،**العنكبوت**: 75) .* *وَعَن حَدِيث جَابر بِأَنَّهُ مَتْرُوك الظَّاهِر لِأَن جمَاعَة عاشوا أَكثر من مائَة سنة، مِنْهُم سلمَان الْفَارِسِي، فَإِنَّهُ عَاشَ ثَلَاثمِائَة سنة، وَقد شَاهد رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَحَكِيم بن حزَام عَاشَ مائَة وَعشْرين سنة، وَغَيرهمَا، وَإِنَّمَا أَشَارَ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، إِلَى ذَلِك الزَّمَان لَا إِلَى مَا تقوم السَّاعَة، وَهُوَ الْأَلْيَق بِهِ، على أَنه قد عَاشَ بعد ذَلِك الزَّمَان خلق كثير أَكثر من مائَة سنة،**وَأجَاب بَعضهم**:* *بِأَن خضرًا، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، كَانَ حِينَئِذٍ على وَجه الْبَحْر،**وَقيل**:* *هُوَ مَخْصُوص من الحَدِيث كَمَا خص مِنْهُ إِبْلِيس بالِاتِّفَاقِ**.**......**(15/301)**مَّد بن سِيرِين فَإِن سَمَاعه من أبي هُرَيْرَة ثَابت. وَأما الْحسن فَلم يسمع من أبي هُرَيْرَة عِنْد الْمُحَقِّقين من الْحفاظ،**وَيَقُولُونَ**:* *مَا وَقع فِي بعض الرِّوَايَات من سَمَاعه عَنهُ فَهُوَ وهم. وَأما البُخَارِيّ فَإِنَّهُ أخرجه عَنهُ عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ هُنَا مَقْرُونا بِغَيْرِهِ وَمَاله فِي الْكتاب إلاَّ هَذَا،**وَله حَدِيث آخر فِي**:* *بَدْء الْخلق، مَقْرُونا بِابْن سِيرِين أَيْضا. وَأما خلاس فَفِي سَمَاعه عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة خلاف،**فَقَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد عَن أَحْمد**:* *لم يسمع خلاس من أبي هُرَيْرَة،**وَيُقَال**:* *إِنَّه كَانَ على شَرطه عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَحَدِيثه عَنهُ فِي التِّرْمِذِيّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ، وَجزم يحيى الْقطَّان أَن رِوَايَته عَنهُ من صحيفَة،**وَقَالَ ابْن أبي حَاتِم عَن أبي زرْعَة**:* *كَانَ يحيى الْقطَّان يَقُول: رِوَايَته عَن عَليّ من كتاب، وَقد سمع من عمار وَعَائِشَة وَابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم،**قيل**:* *إِذا ثَبت سَمَاعه من عمار وَكَانَ على شرطة عَليّ، فَكيف يمْتَنع سَمَاعه من عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ؟**وَقَالَ أَبُو حَاتِم**:* *يُقَال: وَقعت عِنْده صحيفَة عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَلَيْسَ بِقَوي، يَعْنِي فِي عَليّ، وَوَثَّقَهُ بَقِيَّة الْأَئِمَّة وَمَاله فِي البُخَارِيّ سوى هَذَا الحَدِيث فَإِنَّهُ أخرجه لَهُ مَقْرُونا بِغَيْرِهِ، وَأَعَادَهُ سنداً ومتناً فِي تَفْسِير سُورَة الْأَحْزَاب، وَله حَدِيث آخر أخرجه فِي الْأَيْمَان وَالنُّذُور مَقْرُونا بِمُحَمد بن سِيرِين عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة**.**
.........ز**(15/305)**قَالَ ابْن كثير**:* *الرِّوَايَات فِيهَا مُخْتَلفَة، وَالظَّاهِر أَنَّهَا مَأْخُوذَة من كتب بني إِسْرَائِيل، وَهُوَ مِمَّا يجوز نقلهَا، لَكِن لَا يصدق وَلَا يكذب، فَلهَذَا لَا يعْتَمد عَلَيْهَا إلاَّ مَا وَافق الْحق**.**قَالَ أَبُو العَالِيَةِ الْعَوَانُ النَّصَفُ بَيْنَ البِكْرِ والهَرِمَةِ**........**(15/307)**وَاخْتلف أهل السّير فِي مَوضِع قَبره،**فَقيل**:* *بِأَرْض التيه وَهَارُون كَذَلِك وَلم كَذَلِك. وَلم يدْخل مُوسَى الأَرْض المقدسة إلاَّ رمية حجر، رَوَاهُ الضَّحَّاك عَن بن عَبَّاس،**وَقَالَ**:* *لَا يعرف قَبره، وَرَسُول الله،**صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أبهم ذَلِك بقوله**:* *إِلَى جَانب الطَّرِيق عِنْد الْكَثِيب الْأَحْمَر، وَلَو أَرَادَ بَيَانه لبيَّن صَرِيحًا،**وَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *لَو علمت الْيَهُود قبر مُوسَى وَهَارُون لاتخذوهما إل هَين من دون الله،**وَقيل**:* *بِبَاب لد بِالْبَيْتِ الْمُقَدّس،**وَقيل**:* *قَبره بَين عالية وعويلة عِنْد كَنِيسَة توماء،**وَقيل**:* *بالوادي فِي أَرض مَاء بَين بُصرى والبلقاء،**وَقيل**:* *قَبره بِدِمَشْق، ذكره ابْن عَسَاكِر عَن كَعْب الْأَحْبَار، وَالأَصَح أَنه بالتيه قدر رمية حجر من الأَرْض المقدسة،**وَعَن وهب**:* *أَن الْمَلَائِكَة توَلّوا دَفنه وَالصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِ وَأَنه عَاشَ مائَة وَعشْرين سنة،**وَقَالَ وهب**:* *وَصلى عَلَيْهِ جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَكَانَ مَوته بعد موت هَارُون بِأحد عشر شهرا، وَكَانَ بَين وَفَاة إِبْرَاهِيم ومولد مُوسَى مِائَتَان وَخَمْسُونَ سنة**........**(15/309)**وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *وَقد نقل الْإِجْمَاع على عدم النُّبُوَّة للنِّسَاء**.* *قلت**:* *وَقد نقل عَن الْأَشْعَرِيّ أَن من النِّسَاء من نبيء وَهن سِتّ: حَوَّاء وَسَارة وَأم مُوسَى وَهَاجَر وآسية وَمَرْيَم، وَقد ثَبت مَجِيء الْملك لبعضهن فِي الْقُرْآن،**وَقد قَالَ الله تَعَالَى بعد أَن ذكر مَرْيَم والأنبياء بعْدهَا**: {**أُولَئِكَ الَّذين أنعم الله عَلَيْهِم من النَّبِيين**} (**مَرْيَم: 85**) .* *فَدخلت فِي عُمُومه،**وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *الصَّحِيح أَن مَرْيَم نبية لِأَن الله أوحى إِلَيْهَا بِوَاسِطَة الْملك وَأما آسِيَة فَلم يرد مَا يدل على نبوتها**.**.........الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 

" ختم المجلد الخامس عشر " ويليه  المجلد السادس عشر .......*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الجمعة 
الموافق : 15/ جمادى الثاني / 1442 هجري 
الموافق : 29/ يناير / 2021 ميلادي 

: تابع / عمدة القاري لبدر الدين العيني رحمه الله 

المجلدالسادس عشر(16/4)واليقطين:القرع، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَالْحسن وَمُقَاتِل: كل نبت يمتذ وينبسط على وَجهالأَرْض وَلَيْسَ لَهُ سَاق نَحْو القثاء والبطيخ والقرع والحنظل، وَقَالَ سعيد بنجُبَير: هُوَ كل نبت ينْبت ثمَّ يَمُوت فِي عَامه، وَقيل: هُوَ يفعيل من: قطنبِالْمَكَانِ إِذا أَقَامَ بِهِ إِقَامَة زائل لَا إِقَامَة ثَابت، وَقيل: هُوَالدُّبَّاء. وَفَائِدَة الدُّبَّاء: أَن الذُّبَاب لَا يجْتَمع عِنْده، وَقيل:لرَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: إِنَّك لِتُحَبّ القرع؟ قَالَ: أجل، هِيَشَجَرَة أخي يُونُس، وَقيل: هِيَ التِّين، وَقيل: هِيَ شَجَرَة الموز يُغطي بورقهاويستظل بأغصانها وَيفْطر على ثمارها، وَقَالَ مقَاتل بن حَيَّان: كَانَ يستظلبِالشَّجَر  َةِ. وَكَانَت وَعلة تخْتَلف إِلَيْهِ فيشرب من لَبنهَا. قَ.............(7/16)علىأَن الله تَعَالَى يطوي الزَّمَان لمن يَشَاء من عباده كَمَا يطوي الْمَكَان،وَهَذ  َا لَا سَبِيل إِلَى إِدْرَاكه إلاَّ بالفيض الرباني، وَجَاء فِي الحَدِيث:إِن الْبركَة قد تقع فِي الزَّمن الْيَسِير حَتَّى يَقع فِيهِ الْعَمَل الْكثير،وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: أَكثر مَا بلغنَا من ذَلِك من كَانَ يقْرَأ أَربع ختماتبِاللَّيْل  ِ وأربعاً بِالنَّهَارِ. انْتهى، وَلَقَد رَأَيْت رجلا حَافِظًا قَرَأَثَلَاث ختمات فِي الْوتر فِي كل رَكْعَة ختمة فِي لَيْلَة الْقدر. قَ...........(16/15)*أطوفناللَّيْلَة على مائَة امْرَأَة أَو تسع وَتِسْعين، وَفِي رِوَايَة شُعَيْب فِيالْأَيْمَان وَالنُّذُور، فَقَالَ**: تسعين، وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم عَن ابْن أبي عمر عَن سُفْيَان، فَقَالَ: سبعين، وَفِي رِوَايَة البُخَارِيّ فِي التَّوْحِيد منرِوَايَة أَيُّوب عَن ابْن سِيرِين عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة: كَانَ لِسُلَيْمَان سِتُّونَ امْرَأَة، وَفِي رِوَايَة أَحْمدوَأبي عوَانَة من طَرِيق هِشَام عَن ابْن سِيرِين، فَقَالَ: مائَة امْرَأَة، وَكَذَا**عِنْدابْن مرْدَوَيْه من رِوَايَة عمرَان بن خَالِد عَن ابْن سِيرِين، وَقد مر وَجهالْجمع بَين هَذِه الرِّوَايَات فِي كتاب الْجِهَاد، وَقيل**: إِن السِّتين كن حرائر وَمَا زَادعَلَيْهِنَّ كن سراري، أَو بِالْعَكْسِ، وَعَن وهب: كَانَ لِسُلَيْمَان ألف امْرَأَة ثَلَاثمِائَة مهيرةوَسَبْعمائ  ة سَرِيَّة، وروى الْحَاكِم فِي (مُسْتَدْركه) من طَرِيقأبي معشر عَن مُحَمَّد بن كَعْب قَالَ: بلغنَا أَنه كَانَ لِسُلَيْمَان صلى اللهعَلَيْهِ وَسلم ألف بَيت من قَوَارِير على الْخشب، مِنْهَا ثَلَاثمِائَة صَرِيحَةوَسَبْع  مائة سَرِيَّة.**............**(16/16)**وَقَالَالنَّوَو  ِيّ**:* *إِنَّه صلى اللهعَلَيْهِ وَسلم شبه الْمُخَالفين لَهُ بالفراش وتساقطهم فِي نَار الْآخِرَة بتساقطالْفراش فِي نَار الدُّنْيَا مَعَ حرصهم على الْوُقُوع فِي ذَلِك وَمنعه إيَّاهُم،وَالْج  َامِع بَينهمَا اتِّبَاع الْهوى وَضعف التَّمْيِيز وحرص كل من الطَّائِفَتَيْن  ِعلى هَلَاك نَفسه، وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *هَذَا مثل كثير الْمعَانِي، وَالْمَقْصُود**:* *أَن الْخلق لَايأْتونَ مَا يجرهم إِلَى النَّار على قصد الهلكة، وَإِنَّمَا يأتونه على قصدالْمَنْفَعَة وَاتِّبَاع الشَّهْوَة، كَمَا أَن الْفراش يقتحم النَّار لَا ليهلكفِيهَا بل لما يَصْحَبهُ من الضياء، وَقد قيل**: إِنَّهَا لَا تبصر بِحَال وَهُوَ بعيد جدا.**............**(16/17)**أَنالفطنة والفهم موهبة من الله تَعَالَى وَلَا الْتِفَات لقَوْل من يَقُول**: إِن الإجتهاد إِنَّمَا يسوغ عِنْدفقد النَّص، والأنبياء، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، لَا يفقدون النَّص،فَإِنَّه  ُم متمكنون من استطلاع الْوَحْي وانتظاره، وَالْفرق بَينهم وَبَين غَيرهمقيام الْعِصْمَة بهم عَن الْخَطَأ وَعَن التَّقْصِير فِي الِاجْتِهَاد، بِخِلَافغَيرهم.**.............**(16/18)**وَحكىالثَّعْلَب  ِيّ عَن ابْن الْمسيب**: أَنه كَانَعبدا أسود عَظِيم الشفتين مشقق الْقَدَمَيْنِ من سودان مصر ذَا مشافر، وَقَالَالرّبيع: كَانَ عبدا نوبياً اشْتَرَاهُ رجلمن بني إِسْرَائِيل بِثَلَاثِينَ دِينَارا وَنصف دِينَار، وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي: كَانَ نوبياً من أَيْلَة، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس: كَانَ عبدا حَبَشِيًّا نجاراً، وَقيل: كَانَ خياطاً، وَقيل: كَانَ رَاعيا، وَقيل: كَانَ يحتطب لمَوْلَاهُ حزمة حطب، وَرُوِيَ أَنه كَانَ عبدالقصاب. وَقَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ: كَانَ قَاضِيا لبني إِسْرَائِيل فَكَانَ يسكن ببلدة أَيْلَةومدين، وَقَالَ مقَاتل: كَانَ اسْمأمه: تارات، وَفِي (تَفْسِيرالنَّس  فِيّ) : وَاتفقَ الْعلمَاء أَنه كَانَحكيماً وَلم يكن نَبيا إلاَّ عِكْرِمَة فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُول: إِنَّه كَانَنَبيا. قَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ وَالسُّديّ: مَاتَ بأيلة، وَقَالَ قَتَادَة: بالرملة.*........(16/19)*(مَا قَالَ لُقْمَان لِابْنِهِ) قَالَ السُّهيْلي، اسْم ابْنه: باران، بِالْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة وبالراء، وَكَذَا قَالَهالطَّبَرِ  يّ والعتبي، وَقَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيّ: اسْمه أنعم، وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيّ: أشكم.**.......**(16/20)**اخْتلفُوافِي اسْم الرسولين اللَّذين أرسلا أَولا، فَقَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق**: قاروص وماروص، وَقَالَ وهب: يحيى وَيُونُس، وَقَالَ مقَاتل: تومان ومالوس، وَقَالَ كَعْب: صَادِق وصدوق، وَاسم الرَّسُول الثَّالِث: شَمْعُون الصَّفَا رَأس الحواريين، وَهُوَ قَول أَكثرالْمُفَسّر  ين، وَقَالَ كَعْب: اسْمه شلوم، وَقَالَمقَاتل: سمْعَان، وَقيل: بولص، وَلم يذكر البُخَارِيّ فِي هَذَا الْبَاب حَدِيثامَرْفُوع  ا، وَقد روى الطَّبَرَانِيّ من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس مَرْفُوعا: السَّبق ثَلَاثَة: يُوشَع إِلَى مُوسَى، وَصَاحب يس إِلَىعِيسَى، وَعلي إِلَى مُحَمَّد، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَفِي إِسْنَاده حُسَيْنبن الْحسن الْأَشْقَر وَهُوَ ضَعِيف، وَاسم صَاحب يس: حبيب النجار، وَعَن السّديّ: كَانَ قصاراً، وَقيل: كَانَ إسكافاً، وَكَانَ اسْم ملك أنطاكية أنطيخس بن أنطيخسوَكَانَ يعبد الْأَصْنَام.*.........(16/25)*الدَّجَّال أَيْضا سمى بالمسيح؟ قلت**: أما مَعْنَاهُ فِي عِيسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام،فَف  ِيهِ أَقْوَال تبلغ ثَلَاثَة وَعشْرين قولا ذَكرنَاهَا فِي كتَابنَا (زين الْمجَالِس) . مِنْهَا: مَا قيل إِن أَصله الْمَسِيح على وزن مفعل، فأسكنت الْيَاءونقلت حركتها إِلَى السِّين طلبا للخفة، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس: كَانَ لَا يمسح ذَا عاهة إلاَّ برىء وَلَا مَيتا إلاَّ حيى، وَعنهُ: لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ أَمسَح الرجل لَيْسَ لَهَا أَخْمص، والأخمص منلَا يمس الأَرْض من بَاطِن الرجل، وَعَن أبي عُبَيْدَة: أَظن أَن هَذِه الْكَلِمَة: مشيخاً، بالشين الْمُعْجَمَة فعربت،وَكَذَا تنطق بِهِ الْيَهُود، وَقيل: لِأَنَّهُ خرج من بطن أمه كَأَنَّهُ مَمْسُوح بالدهن، وَقيل: لِأَن زَكَرِيَّا، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، مَسحه. وَقيل: لحسن وَجههإِذْ الْمَسِيح فِي اللُّغَة جميل الْوَجْه، لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يمسح الأَرْض لِأَنَّهُقد يكون تَارَة فِي الْبلدَانِ وَتارَة فِي المفاوز والفلوات، وَقَالَالدَّاود  ِيّ: لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يلبس المسوح.وَأما مَعْنَاهُ فِي الدَّجَّال، فَقيل: لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يمسح الأَرْض أَي يقطعهَا. فَإِن قلت: قد ذكرتهَذَا الْمَعْنى فِي عِيسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام؟. قلت: إِنَّهكَانَ فِي هَذَا الْوَجْه اشْتِرَاك بِحَسب الظَّاهِر لِأَن الْمَسِيح فِي عِيسَىبِمَعْنى الْمَمْسُوح عَن الآثام وَعَن كل شَيْء فِيهِ قبح، فعيل بِمَعْنى مفعول، وَفِيالدَّجَّال  : فعيل بِمَعْنى فَاعل، لِأَنَّهُيمسح الأَرْض، وَقيل: لِأَنَّهُلَا عين لَهُ وَلَا حَاجِب، وَقَالَ ابْن فَارس: مسيح أحد شقي وَجهه مَمْسُوح لَا عين لَهُ وَلَا حَاجِب،فَلذَلِك سمي بِهِ. وَقيل: الْمَسِيح الْكذَّاب وَهُوَ مُخْتَصّ بِهِ لِأَنَّهُ أكذبالْبشر، فَلذَلِك خصّه الله بالشوه والعور، وَقيل: الْمَسِيح المارد الْخَبيث وَهُوَ أَيْضا مُخْتَصّ بِهِبِهَذَا الْمَعْنى، وَيُقَال فِيهِ: مسيخ، بِالْخَاءِ الْمُعْجَمَة لِأَنَّهُ مُشَوه مثل الممسوخ، وَيُقَالفِيهِ: مسيح بِكَسْر الْمِيم وَتَشْديدالسِّي  ن للْفرق بَينه وَبَين الْمَسِيح ابْن مَرْيَم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةوَالسّ  َلَام.*............(16/27)*وغلو النَّصَارَى قَول بَعضهم فِي عِيسَى**: هُوَ الله، وهم اليعقوبية إو: ابْن الله، وهم النسطورية، أَو ثَالِث ثَلَاثَة وهم المرقوسية، وغلوالْيَهُود فِيهِ قَوْلهم: إِنَّهلَيْسَ برشيد.**.........**(16/29)**(لم يتَكَلَّم فِي المهد إلاَّ ثَلَاثَة) ، قَالَالْقُرْطُب  ِيّ: فِي هَذَا الْحصْر نظر. قلت: لَيْسَ منالْأَدَب أَن يُقَال: فِي كَلَام النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، نظر، بلالَّذِي يُقَال فِيهِ: أَنه صلىالله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ذكر الثَّلَاثَة قبل أَن يعلم بِالزَّائِدِ عَلَيْهَا،فَكَا  نَ الْمَعْنى لم يتَكَلَّم إلاَّ ثَلَاثَة على مَا أُوحِي إِلَيْهِ، وإلاَّفقد تكلم من الْأَطْفَال سَبْعَة. مِنْهُم: شَاهد يُوسُف صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، رَوَاهُ أَحْمد وَالْبَزَّاروَا  لْحَاكِم وَابْن حبَان من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس: لم يتَكَلَّم فِي المهد إلاَّ أَرْبَعَة، فَذكر مِنْهَا شَاهديُوسُف صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم. وَمِنْهُم: الصَّبِي الرَّضِيع الَّذِي قَالَ لأمه، وَهِي ماشطة بنتفِرْعَوْن، لما أَرَادَ فِرْعَوْن إِلْقَاء أمه فِي النَّار: إصبري يَا أُمَّاهُ فَأَنا على الْحق. أخرج الْحَاكِم نَحوه منحَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة. وَمِنْهُم: الصَّبِي الرَّضِيع فِي قصَّة أَصْحَاب الْأُخْدُود: أَنامْرَأَة جِيءَ بهَا لتُلقى فِي النَّار، فَتَقَاعَسَتْ فَقَالَ لَهَا: يَا أُمَّاهُ إصبري فَإنَّك على الْحق. وَمِنْهُم: يحيى صلىالله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أخرج الثَّعْلَبِيّ فِي (تَفْسِيره) : عَنالضَّحَّاك أَن يحيى صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تكلم فِي المهد. قَوْله: (جَاءَتْهُأمه) ، وَفِي رِوَايَةالْكشمي  هني، فَجَاءَتْهُ أمه، وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم من حَدِيث أبي رَافع: كَانَ جريج يتعبد فِي صومعته فَأَتَتْهُ أمه، وَفِيرِوَايَة لِأَحْمَد: روىالحَدِيث عمرَان بن حُصَيْن مَعَ أبي هُرَيْرَة، وَلَفظه: كَانَت أمه تَأتيه فتناديه فيشرف عَلَيْهَا فيكلمها،فَأَتَت  ْهُ يَوْمًا وَهُوَ فِي صلَاته، وَفِي رِوَايَة لِأَحْمَد من حَدِيثأبي رَافع: فَأَتَتْهُ أمه ذَات يَوْمفنادته، فَقَالَت: أَي جريجأشرف عَليّ أُكَلِّمك أَنا أمك. . قَوْله: (أجيبها أَو أُصَلِّي) ،وَفِي رِوَايَة أبي رَافع، فصادفته يُصَلِّي فَوضعت يَدهَا على حاجبهافَقَالَ: يَا جريج. فَقَالَ: يَا ربأُمِّي وصلاتي فَاخْتَارَ صلَاته، وَرجعت ثمَّ أَتَتْهُ فصادفته يُصَلِّي، فَقَالَت: يَا جريج أَنا أمك فكلمني. وَفِي حَدِيث عمرَان بن حُصَيْن،رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنَّهَا جَاءَتْهُ ثَلَاث مَرَّات تناديه فِي كل مرّةثَلَاث مَرَّات، وَفِي رِوَايَة الْأَعْرَج عِنْد الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ: فَقَالَ: أُمِّي وصلاتي؟ لرَبي أوثر صَلَاتي على أُمِّي؟ فَإِنقلت: الْكَلَام فِي الصَّلَاة مُبْطلفَكيف هَذَا؟ قلت: كَانَالْكَلَام مُبَاحا فِي الصَّلَاة فِي شرعهم، وَكَذَلِكَ كَانَ فِي صدرالْإِسْلَام، وَقيل: إِنَّهمَحْمُول على أَنه قَالَه فِي نَفسه، لَا أَنه نطق بِهِ. قَوْله: (حَتَّىتريه وُجُوه المومسات) ، وَفِيرِوَايَة الْأَعْرَج: حَتَّى تنظرفِي وُجُوه المياميس، وَفِي رِوَايَة أبي رَافع: حَتَّى تريه المومسة، بِالْإِفْرَادِ، وَفِي حَدِيثعمرَان: فَغضِبت فَقَالَت: أللهم لَايموتن جريج حَتَّى ينظر فِي وُجُوه المومسات، وَهِي جمع مومسة وَهِي الزَّانِيَة،**.....*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*(16/40)
اخوة لعلات
**،بِفَتْح الْعين الْمُهْملَة وَتَشْديد اللَّام وَفِي آخِره تَاء مثناة من فَوق وهمالْأُخوة لأَب من أُمَّهَات شَتَّى، كَمَا أَن الْأُخوة من الْأُم فَقَط أَوْلَادأخياف، والأخوة من الْأَبَوَيْنِ أَوْلَاد أَعْيَان،**وَمَعْنَاهُ**: أَن أصولهم وَاحِدَة وفروعهممُخْتَلف  َة يَعْنِي: أَنهم متفقون فِيمَا يتَعَلَّق بالاعتقاديات الْمُسَمَّاةبأص  ول الديانَات كالتوحيد وَسَائِر مسَائِل علم الْكَلَام، مُخْتَلفُونَ فِيمَايتَعَلَّق بالعمليات وَهِي الفقهيات، وَيُقَال: سميت أَوْلَاد الرجل من نسْوَة شَتَّى: أخوة علات، لأَنهمأَوْلَاد ضرائر، والعلات الضرائر، وَقيل: لِأَن الَّتِي تزَوجهَا على الأولى كَانَت قبلهَا ثمَّ عل منهَذِه، والعلل الشّرْب الثَّانِي، يُقَال: علل بعد نهل، وَفِي (التَّهْذِيب) : هماأَخَوان من عِلّة، وهما ابْنا عِلّة، وهم بَنو عِلّة، وهم من علات**.............*(16/40)*قَالَابْن الْجَوْزِيّ لَو تقدم عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام إِمَامًا لوقع فِي النَّفسإِشْكَال ولقيل أتراه تقدم نَائِبا أَو مبتدئا شرعا فصلى مَأْمُوما لِئَلَّا يتدنسبغبار الشُّبْهَة وَجه قَوْله - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم**َ - " لَانَبِي بعدِي " انْتهى وَفِي صَلَاة عِيسَى عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَامخلف رجل من هَذِه الْأمة مَعَ كَونه فِي آخر الزَّمَان وَقرب قيام السَّاعَةدلَالَ  ة للصحيح من الْأَقْوَال أَنه الأَرْض لَا تَخْلُو عَن قَائِم لله بِحجَّة*(16/42)*والضب**: دويبة تشبه الورن تَأْكُلهالْأَعْ  رَاب، وَالْأُنْثَى ضبة، وَتقول الْعَرَب: هُوَ قَاضِي الطير والبهائم، يَقُولُونَ: اجْتمعت إِلَيْهِ أول مَا خلق الله الْإِنْسَان فوصفته لَهُ، فَقَالَالضَّب: تَصِفِينَ خلقا ينزل الطير منالسَّمَاء وَيخرج الْحُوت من المَاء، فَمن كَانَ لَهُ جنَاح فليطر، وَمن كَانَ ذَا**مخلبفليحتفر*...........(16/46)*وَسُئِلَمَالك عَن النتف؟ فَقَالَ**: مَا أعلمهُحَرَامًا وَتَركه أحب إِلَيّ، وَالْإِذْن فِيهِ مُقَيّد بِغَيْر السوَاد، لماروى مُسلم من حَدِيث جَابر أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: غيروه وجنبوه السوَاد. وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس مَرْفُوعا: (يكون قوم فِي آخر الزَّمَان يخضبون كحواصل الْحمام لَا يَجدونَريح الْجنَّة) . وَرَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم أَيْضاوَصَححهُ. والْحَدِيث صَحِيح، وَلَكِن الْكَلَام فِي رَفعه وَوَقفه وعَلىتَقْدِيره تَرْجِيح وَقفه، فَمثله لَا يدْرك بِالرَّأْيِ، فَحكمه الرّفْعوَلِهَذَ  ا اخْتَار النَّوَوِيّ أَن الصَّبْغ بِالسَّوَادِ يكره كَرَاهَة تَحْرِيم. وَعَن الْحَلِيمِيّ: أَنالْكَرَاهَة خَاصَّة بِالرِّجَالِ دون النِّسَاء، فَيجوز ذَلِك للْمَرْأَة لأجلزَوجهَا. وَقَالَ مَالك: الْحِنَّاء والكتم وَاسع والصبغ بِغَيْر السوَاد أحب إِلَيّ،وَيسْتَث  ْنى من ذَلِك الْمُجَاهِد اتِّفَاقًا.**وَقداخْتلف**: هَل كَانَ،صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يصْبغ؟ فَقَالَ ابْن عمر فِي الْمُوَطَّأ: أما الصُّفْرَة فَرَأَيْت رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِوَسلم يصْبغ بهَا، وَأَنا أحب أَن أصبغ، وَقيل: كَانَ يصفر لحيته، وَقيل: أَرَادَ بالصفرة فِي حَدِيث ابْن عمر صفرَة الثِّيَاب، وَقيل: صبغ مرّة، وَقَالَ مَالك: لم يصْبغ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلَا عَليّ وَلَا أبي بنكَعْب وَلَا ابْن الْمسيب، وَلَا السَّائِب بن يزِيد، وَلَا ابْن شهَاب. قَالَ: وَالدَّلِيلعلى أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يصْبغ أَن عَائِشَة قَالَت: كَانَ أَبُو بكر،رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، يصْبغ، فَلَو كَانَ صبغ لبدأت بِهِ. وَقَالَ مَالك: والصبغبِالسَّوَ  ادِ مَا سَمِعت فِيهِ شَيْئا، وَغَيره من الصَّبْغ أحب إِلَيّ، والصبغبِالْحِنّ  َاءِ والكتم وَاسع.*.............(16/49)*لكَهْفُالفَتْحُ فِي الجَبَلِ**هُوَقَول الضَّحَّاك أخرجه عَنهُ ابْن أبي حَاتِم، وَاخْتلف فِي مَكَان الْكَهْف، فَقيل**: بَين أَيْلَة وفلسطين، وَقيل: بِالْقربِ من أَيْلَة، وَقيل: بِأَرْض نِينَوَى، وَقيل: بالبلقاء، وَالْأَخْبَار الَّتِي تكاثرت أَنه بِبِلَاد الرّوم،وَهُوَ الصَّحِيح، فَقيل: بِالْقربِمن طرسوس، وَقيل: بِالْقربِمن إيلستين، وَكَانَ اسْم مدينتهم إفسوس، وَاسم ملكهم: دقيانوس، وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي: مدينتهم يُقَال إِنَّهَا على سِتَّة فراسخ من الْقُسْطَنْطِين  ِيَّة،وَكَانَت قصتهم قبل غَلَبَة الرّوم على يونان، وَأَنَّهُمْ سيحجون الْبَيْت إِذانزل عِيسَى ابْن مَرْيَم، عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام. وَذكر ابْنمرْدَوَيْه فِي (تَفْسِيره) :من حَدِيث حجاج بن أَرْطَأَة عَن الحكم بن عتيبة عَنمقسم عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، مَرْفُوعا: أَصْحَاب الْكَهْف أعوان الْمهْدي، وَذكر مقَاتل فِي (تَفْسِيره) اسْمالْكَهْف: مانجلوس.**والرَّقِيمُالكِ  تابُ مَرْقُومٌ مَكْتُوبٌ مِنَ الرَّقْمِ*...........

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الخميس 
الموافق : 6 / رجب / 1442 هجري 
الموافق : 18/ 2 / 2021 ميلادي 

(16/65)*إِذالم تستح من العتب وَلم تخش الْعَار فافعل مَا تحدثك بِهِ نَفسك، حسنا كَانَ أَوقبيحاً، وَلَفظه أَمر وَمَعْنَاهُ توبيخ**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *أَن يحمل الْأَمر على بَابهتَقول: إِذا كنت آمنا فِي فعلك أَن تَسْتَحي مِنْهُ لجريك فِيهِ على الصَّوَابوَلَيْ  سَ من الْأَفْعَال الَّتِي يستحي مِنْهَا فَاصْنَعْ مَا شِئْت**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *مَعْنَاهُ الْوَعيد أَي: إفعلمَا شِئْت تجازى بِهِ**.* *كَقَوْلِهعز وَجل**: {**اعْمَلُوامَا شِئْتُم**} (**فصلت:04**) .* *الرَّابِع**:* *لَا يمنعك الْحيَاء من فعلالْخَيْر**.* *الْخَامِس**:* *هُوَ على طَرِيق الْمُبَالغَةفِي الذَّم، أَي**:* *تَرككالْحيَاء أعظم مِمَّا تَفْعَلهُ،**.............**(16/65)**وَقَالَالْمَالِ  كِي**:* *الْمُخْتَارعِنْ  دِي فِي: بيد أَن يَجْعَل حرف اسْتثِْنَاء بِمَعْنى: لَكِن، لِأَن معنى إلاَّمَفْهُوم مِنْهَا، وَلَا دَلِيل على إسميتها. وَالْمَشْهُور اسْتِعْمَالهَا متلوةبِأَن كَمَا فِي الحَدِيث، وَالْأَصْل فِيهِ**:* *بيدأَن كل أمة ... فَحذف أَن، وَبَطل عَملهَا**.* *قَالَأَبُو عبيد**:* *وَفِيهلُغَة أُخْرَى: ميد، بِالْمِيم وَجَاء فِي الحَدِيث**:* *أَناأفْصح الْعَرَب ميد أَنِّي من قُرَيْش، وَقَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ**:* *قيل: معنى: بيد، على أَنه، وَعَنالْمُزنِيّ**:* *سَمِعتالشَّافِع  ِي يَقُول بيد من أجل قَوْله اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ، معنى الِاخْتِلَاف فِيهِأَنه فرض يَوْم للْجمع لِلْعِبَادَةِ، ووكل إِلَى اختيارهم فمالت الْيَهُود إِلَىالسبت وَالنَّصَارَى إِلَى الْأَحَد، وهدانا الله إِلَى يَوْم الْجُمُعَة الَّذِيهُوَ أفضل الْأَيَّام**.* *....*(16/85)*النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ لاَ تَقُومُ السَّاعَةُحتَّى يَخْرُجَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ قَحْطَانَ يَسُوقُ النَّاسَ بِعَصَاهُ**.* *الْقُرْطُبِيّ جزم أَنه: جَهْجَاه،الَّذِ  ي وَقع ذكره فِي (صَحِيح مُسلم) من طَرِيق آخر عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة بِلَفْظ: (لَا تذْهب الْأَيَّام والليالي حَتَّى يملك رجل يُقَال لَهُ:الجهجاه، وَأخرجه عقيب حَدِيث القحطاني*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الثلاثاء 
الموافق : 11/ رجب / 1442 هجري 
الموافق : 23/ فبراير / 2021 ميلادي 

" المجلد السادس عشر " عمدة القاري / لبدر الدين العيني رحمه الله 

(16/88 )*جَاءَ فِي الحَدِيث**: (من دَعَا بِدَعْوَى الْجَاهِلِيَّة فَلَيْسَ منا وليتبوأ مَقْعَده منالنَّار) ، وتسميتها: دَعْوَى الْجَاهِلِيَّة، لِأَنَّهَا كَانَت من شعارهم وَكَانَتتَأْخُذ حَقّهَا بالعصبية فجَاء الْإِسْلَام بِإِبْطَال ذَلِك وَفصل الْقَضَاءبِالْأ  َحْكَامِ الشَّرْعِيَّة إِذا تعدى إِنْسَان على آخر حكم الْحَاكِم بَينهمَاوألزم كلاَّ مَا لزمَه. وَقَالَالسُّهيْ  لي: من دَعَا بِدَعْوَىالْجَا  هِلِيَّة يتَوَجَّه للفقهاء فِيهِ ثَلَاثَة أَقْوَال: أَحدهَا: يجلد مناسْتَجَابَ لَهَا بِالسِّلَاحِ خمسين سَوْطًا، اقْتِدَاء بِأبي مُوسَىالْأَشْعَ  رِيّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عنهُ، فِي جلده النَّابِغَة الْجَعْدِيخمسين سَوْطًا حِين سمع: يَا لعامر..**الثَّانِي**: فِيهِ الْجلد دون الْعشْرَة أسواط لنَهْيه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنيجلد أحد فَوق عشرَة أسواط. الثَّالِث: يُوكل إِلَى إجتهاد الإِمَام على حسب مَا يرَاهُ من سد الذريعةوإغلاق بَاب الشَّرّ، إِمَّا بالوعيد، وَإِمَّا بالسجن، وَإِمَّا بِالْجلدِقيل: فِي القَوْل الأول الَّذِي ذكرهالسُّهيْلي فِيهِ نظر، لِأَن أَبَا الْفرج الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ّ وهيره ذكرُوا أَنالنَّابِغَة لما سمع: يَا لعامر،أَخذ عَصَاهُ وَجَاء مغيثاً، والعصا لَا تعد سِلَاحا يقتل**................*(16/91)*طاغوت، وَهُوَ الشَّيْطَان وكل رَأس فِي الضلال، وَكَانَ أهلالْجَاهِلِيّ  َة إِذا أنتجت النَّاقة خَمْسَة أبطن آخرهَا ذكر بحروا أذنها، أَي**: شَقواوحرموا ركُوبهَا ودرها فَلَا تطرد عَن مَاء وَلَا عَن مرعًى لتعظيم الطواغيت،وَتسَم  ى تِلْكَ النَّاقة الْبحيرَة. وَأما السائبةفَهِيَ: أَن الرجل مِنْهُم كَانَ يَقُول:إِذا قدمت من سَفَرِي أَو بَرِئت من مرضِي فناقتي سائبة، وَجعلهَا كالبحيرة فِيتَحْرِيم الِانْتِفَاع بهَا، هَذَا هُوَ الْمَشْهُور، وَقد خصصه البُخَارِيّبقول  ه: والسائبة الَّتِي كَانُوايسيبونها لآلهتهم،**............**(16/92)**وَقد روى الإِمَام أَحْمد وَأَبُو يعلى فِي* *(مسنديهما) بِإِسْنَاد حسن من حَدِيث أبي رَيْحَانَة رَفعه: من انتسبإِلَى تِسْعَة آبَاء كفار، يزيدهم عزا وكرامة فَهُوَ عاشرهم فِي النَّار.**وَقَالَ ابنُ عُمَرَ وأبُو هُرَيْرَةَ عنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِوَسلم إنَّ الكَرِيمَ ابنَ الكَرِيمِ ابنِ الكَرِيمُ ابنِ الكَرِيمِ يُوسُفُ بنُيَعْقُوبَ بنِ إسْحَاقَ بنِ إبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلِ الله*.........(16/95)*لَى أَن أشهر أَسمَاء النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مُحَمَّدوَأحمد، فمحمد من بَاب التفعيل للْمُبَالَغَة، وَأحمد من بَاب التَّفْضِيل، وَقيل**: مَعْنَاهُمَاإِذ  ا حمدني أحد فَأَنت أَحْمد، وَإِذا حمدت أحد فَأَنت مُحَمَّد، وَقَالَعِيَاض: كَانَ رَسُول الله، صلى اللهعَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَحْمد قبل أَن يكون مُحَمَّدًا، كَمَا وَقع فِي الْوُجُود، لِأَنتَسْمِيَته أَحْمد وَقعت فِي الْكتب السالفة، وتسميته مُحَمَّدًا وَقعت فِيالْقُرْآن الْعَظِيم، وَذَلِكَ أَنه حمد ربه قبل أَن يحمده النَّاس، وَكَذَلِكَفِي الْآخِرَة يحمد ربه فيشفعه فيحمده النَّاس، وَقد خص: بِسُورَة الْحَمد، ولواء الْحَمد، وبالمقام الْمَحْمُود، وَشرعلَهُ الْحَمد بعد الْأكل وَبعد الشّرْب وَبعد الدُّعَاء وَبعد الْقدوم من السّفر، وَسميتأمته: الحمادين، فَجمعت لَهُ مَعَانيالْحَمد وأنواعه، وَقيل: اسْمه فِيالسَّمَوَات أَحْمد وَفِي الْأَرْضين مَحْمُود، وَفِي الدُّنْيَا مُحَمَّد، وَقيل: الْأَنْبِيَاء كلهم حمادون لله تَعَالَى وَنَبِينَا أَحْمد، أَي: أَكثر حمداً لله مِنْهُم، وَقيل: الْأَنْبِيَاء كلهم محمودون وَنَبِينَا أَحْمد، أَي: أَكثر مناقباً، وَأجْمع للفضائل.**........**(16/96)**قَالَ أَبُو بكر بن الْعَرَبِيّ فِي شرح التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن بَعضهم أَنلله تَعَالَى ألف اسْم وَكَذَا للرسول**.* *وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي فِي الرَّوْض لَا يعرف فِي الْعَرَب من تسمىمُحَمَّدًا قبل النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - إِلَّا ثَلَاثَةمُحَمَّ  د بن سُفْيَان بن مجاشع وَمُحَمّد بن أحيحة بن الجلاح وَمُحَمّد بن حمْرَانبن ربيعَة وَقد رد عَلَيْهِ وَمِنْهُم من عد سِتَّة ثمَّ قَالَ وَلَا سَابِع لَهُمثمَّ عدهم فَذكر مِنْهُم هَؤُلَاءِ الثَّلَاثَة وَزَاد عَلَيْهِم مُحَمَّد بنخزاعي السّلمِيّ وَمُحَمّد بن مسلمة الْأنْصَارِيّ وَمُحَمّد بن برَاء الْبكْرِيّورد عَلَيْهِ أَيْضا بِجَمَاعَة تسموا بِمُحَمد وهم مُحَمَّد بن عدي بن ربيعَةالسَّعْدِ  يّ روى حَدِيثه الْبَغَوِيّ وَابْن سعد وَابْن شاهين وَغَيرهم وَمُحَمّدبن اليحمد الْأَزْدِيّ ذكره المفجع الْبَصْرِيّ فِي كتاب المنقذ وَمُحَمّد بن خوليالْهَمدَانِ  ي ذكره ابْن دُرَيْد وَمُحَمّد بن حرماز ذكره أَبُو مُوسَى فِي الزيلوَمُحَمّد بن عَمْرو بن مُغفل بِضَم الْمِيم وَسُكُون الْغَيْن الْمُعْجَمَة وَكسرالْفَاء وباللام وَمُحَمّد الأسيدي وَمُحَمّد الْفُقيْمِي وَمُحَمّد بن يزِيد بنربيعَة وَمُحَمّد بن أُسَامَة وَمُحَمّد بن عُثْمَان وَمُحَمّد بن عتوارةاللَّيْثِ  يّ**..........*(16/97)* مُحَمَّد، كثير الْخِصَال الحميدة، وألهم الله أَهله أَن يسموهبِهِ لما علم من حميد صِفَاته، وَفِي الْمثل الْمَشْهُور: الألقاب تنزل من السَّمَاء،* *........*(16/100)*شاعت الكنى بَين الْعَرَب وَبَعضهَا يغلب على الإسم**: كَأبي طَالبوَأبي لَهب وَنَحْوهَا، وَقد يكنى وَاحِد بكنية وَاحِدَة فَأكْثر وَمِنْهُم منيشْتَهر باسمه وكنيته جَمِيعًا، فالكنية وَالِاسْم واللقب كلهَا من الْأَعْلَام،وَل  َكِن الكنية مَا يصدر بأب أَو أم، واللقب مَا يشْعر بمدح أَو ذمّ، وَكَانَالنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يكنى: بِأبيالْقَاسِم وَهُوَ أكبر أَوْلَاده، وَعَن ابْن دحْيَة: كنى رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِأبي الْقَاسِملِأَنّ  َهُ يقسم الْجنَّة بَين الْخلق يَوْم الْقِيَامَة، ويكنى أَيْضا بِأبيإِبْرَاهِي  م، باسم وَلَده إِبْرَاهِيم الَّذِي ولد فِي الْمَدِينَة من مَارِيَةالْقبْط  ِيَّة، وروى الْبَيْهَقِيّ من حَدِيث أنس: أَنه لما ولد إِبْرَاهِيم بن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِوَسلم من مَارِيَة جَارِيَته كَاد يَقع فِي نفس رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِوَسلم، مِنْهُ حَتَّى أَتَاهُ جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَقَالَ: السَّلَام عَلَيْك أَبَا إِبْرَاهِيم، وَفِي رِوَايَة يَاأَبَا إِبْرَاهِيم، وَذكره ابْن سعد أَيْضا. وَفِي (التَّوْضِيح) : وَله كنيةثَالِثَة وَهُوَ: أَبُو الأرامل.*.....(16/103)*وَفِي* *(عُيُونالْأَثر) : وَمِمَّنْ كَانَ يُشبههُ صلىالله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: عبد الله بن عَامر بن كَعْب بن ربيعَة بن حبيب بن عبد شمس،رَآهُ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، صَغِيرا، فَقَالَ: هَذَا يشبهنا، وَذكر فِي (الْمرْآة) : مِنْهُم مُسلم بن معتب، وَأنسبن ربيعَة بن مَالك البياضي الْبَصْرِيّ من بني أُسَامَة بن لؤَي، وَكَانَ أشبهالنَّاس برَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي خلقه وخلقه، وَكَانَ أنس بنمَالك إِذا رَآهُ عانقه وَبكى، وَقَالَ: من أَرَادَ أَن ينظر إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِوَسلم فَلْينْظر إِلَى هَذَا، وَبلغ مُعَاوِيَة بن أبي سُفْيَان خَبره فاستقدمه،فَلَمّ  َا دخل عَلَيْهِ قَامَ واعتنقه وَقبل مَا بَين عَيْنَيْهِ وأقطعه مَالاوأرضاً، فَرد المَال وَقبل الأَرْض.**
*.........(16/106)*مَا رَوَاهُ الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ من وَجه آخر عَن حريز بن عُثْمَان، قَالَ**: رَأَيْت عبدالله بن بسر صَاحب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بحمص وَالنَّاس يسألونه،فدنوت مِنْهُ وَأَنا غُلَام، فَقلت: أَنْت رَأَيْت رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم؟ قَالَ: نعم، قلت: أشيخ كَانَرَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أم شَاب؟ قَالَ: فَتَبَسَّمَ. وَفِيرِوَايَة لَهُ: فَقلت لَهُ: أَكَانَ رَسُول الله،صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صبغ؟ قَالَ: يَا ابْن أخي، لم يبلغ ذَلِك. قَوْله: (شَعرَاتبيض) ، الشعرات جمعشَعْرَة، وَالْبيض بِكَسْر الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة جمع أَبيض، وَقَالَالْكرْمَ  انِي: شَعرَات جمع قلَّة فَلَا يكونزَائِدا على عشرَة. قلت: سَمِعت بعد الأساتذة الْكِبَار: أَن عدد الشعرات الْبيضالَّتِي كَانَت على عنفقته سَبْعَة عشر شَعْرَة، وَالله أعلم.*........(16/105)*وَقَالَ عِيَاض**: من روى أَنه لَيْسَ بالأبيض وَلَا الآدم فقد وهم، وَلَيْسَبصواب، ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَن المُرَاد أَنه لَيْسَ بالأبيض الشَّديد الْبيَاض، وَلَابالآدم الشَّديد الأدمة، وَإِنَّمَا يخالط بياضه الْحمرَة، وَالْعرب قد تطلق علىمن كَانَ كَذَلِك أسمر، وَلِهَذَا جَاءَ فِي حَدِيث أنس أخرجه أَحْمدوَالْبَزّ  َار وَابْن مَنْدَه بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم (كَانَ أسمر) ، وَفِي رِوَايَاتكَثِير  َة مُخْتَلفَة، فَعِنْدَ النّظر يظْهر من مجموعها أَن المُرَاد بالسمرة: الْحمرَة الَّتِي تخالط الْبيَاض، وَأَن المُرَاد بالبياضالْمُثبت مَا يخالط الْحمرَة، والمنفي مَا لَا يخالطه، وَهُوَ الَّذِي تكرههُالْعَرَب وتسميه أمهق، وَبِهَذَا يظْهر أَن رِوَايَة الْمروزِي: أمهق، لَيْسَ بأبيض، مَقْلُوبَة على أَنه يُمكن تَوْجِيههبِمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ عَن الْكرْمَانِي آنِفا**.........**(16/106)**حدَّثنا أبُو نَعَيْمٍ حدَّثنا هَمَّامٌ عَنْ قَتَادَةَ قَالَسألْتُ أنَسَاً هَلْ خَضَبَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ لاَ إنَّمَاكانَ شَيْءٌ فِي صُدْغَيْهِ**..* *فَإِن قلت**: روى ابْن عمر فِي (الصَّحِيحَيْنِ) : أَنه رأىالنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يصْبغ من الصُّفْرَة. قلت: صبغ فِيوَقت وَتَركه فِي مُعظم الْأَوْقَات، فَأخْبر كل بِمَا رأى، وَكِلَاهُمَا صادقان. فَإِن قلت: هَذَاالحَدِيث يدل على أَن بعض الشيب كَانَ فِي صدغيه، وَفِي حَدِيث عبد الله بنبسر: كَانَ على عنفقته؟ قلت: يجمع بَينهمَا بِمَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم من طَرِيق سعيد عَنقَتَادَة عَن أنس، قَالَ: (لم يخضبرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ الْبيَاض فِي عنفقته وَفِيالصدغين وَفِي الرَّأْس نبذ، أَي: متفرق) ، فَإِن قلت: أخرجالْحَاكِم من حَدِيث عَائِشَة أَنَّهَا قَالَت: (مَا شانه الله ببيضاء) . قلت: هَذَامَحْمُول على أَن تِلْكَ الشعرات الْبيض لم يتَغَيَّر بهَا شَيْء من حسنه صلى اللهعَلَيْهِ وَسلم.**...........** أخرج مُسلم من حَدِيث جَابر بن سَمُرَة: أَن رجلا قَالَ لَهُ: أَكَانَ وَجه رَسُول الله، صلى اللهعَلَيْهِ وَسلم مثل السَّيْف؟ قَالَ: لَا بل مثل الشَّمْس وَالْقَمَر مستديراً، وَقد أَشَارَبقوله: مستديراً، إِلَى أَنه جمع التدويرمَعَ كَونه مثل الشَّمْس وَالْقَمَر فِي الْإِشْرَاق واللمعان والصقال،فَكَأَن  َّهُ نبه فِي حَدِيثه أَنه جمع الْحسن والاستدارة، وَهَذَا الحَدِيثيُؤَيّد الِاحْتِمَالَيْ  نِ الْمَذْكُورين**.....**(16/107)**وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الْعَمَل بقول الْقَائِف**: فأثبته الشَّافِعِي وَاسْتدلَّ بِهَذَا الحَدِيث،وَالْم  َشْهُور عَن مَالك إثْبَاته فِي الْإِمَاء ونفيه فِي الْحَرَائِر، ونفاهأَبُو حنيفَة مُطلقًا لقَوْله تَعَالَى: {وَلَا تقفمَا لَيْسَ لَك بِهِ علم} (الْإِسْرَاء:63) . وَلَيْسَ فِي حَدِيث المدلجيدَلِيل على وجوب الحكم بقول الْقَافة لِأَن أُسَامَة كَانَ نسبه ثَابتا من زيد قبلذَلِك، وَلم يحْتَج النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي ذَلِك إِلَى قَول أحد،وَإِنَّمَا تعجب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من إِصَابَة مجزز كَمَا يتعجبمن ظن الرجل الَّذِي يُصِيب ظَنّه حَقِيقَة الشَّيْء الَّذِي ظَنّه، وَلَا يثبتالحكم بذلك، وَترك رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْإِنْكَار عَلَيْهِلِأَنَّ  هُ لم يتعاطَ فِي ذَلِك إِثْبَات مَا لم يكن ثَابتا.**.............**(16/116)**انَ يتَكَلَّم بِكَلَام متتابع مَفْهُوم وَاضح على سَبِيل التأنيلِئَلَّا يلتبس على المستمع، وَفِي رِوَايَة الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ عَن ابْنالْمُبَارك عَن يُونُس**: إِنَّمَا كَانَ حَدِيث رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلمفصلا يفهمهُ الْقُلُوب، وَاعْتذر عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة بِأَنَّهُ كَانَ وَاسعالرِّوَايَ  ة كثير الْمَحْفُوظ، فَكَانَ**لَا يتَمَكَّن من الْمهل عِنْد إِرَادَة التحديث، كَمَا قَالَبعض البلغاء**: أُرِيد أَن أقتصر فتزدحم القوافي عَليّ**............**(16/120)**وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**: قصَّة نبع المَاء من أَصَابِعه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلمتَكَرَّرت مِنْهُ فِي عدَّة مَوَاضِع فِي مشَاهد عَظِيمَة، ووردت من طرق كَثْرَةيُفِيد مجموعها الْعلم الْقطعِي الْمُسْتَفَاد من التَّوَاتُر الْمَعْنَوِيّ، قَالَ: وَلم يسمع بِمثل هَذِه المعجزة من غير نَبينَا صلى اللهعَلَيْهِ وَسلم حَيْثُ نبع المَاء من بَين عصبه وعظبه ولحمه وَدَمه.**.....**(16/120)**وَهِي غَزْوَة الْحُدَيْبِيَة وَكَانَت فِي ذِي الْقعدَة سنة سِتّبِلَا خلاف، وَالْحُدَيْبِيَ  ة، بِضَم الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة مِثَال دويهية وَهِيبِئْر على مرحلة من مَكَّة مِمَّا يَلِي الْمَدِينَة**. وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: سميتالْحُدَيْبِ  يَة بشجرة حدباء كَانَت هُنَاكَ، وَقَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق: خرج رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي ذِي الْقعدَةمُعْتَم  ِرًا لَا يُرِيد حَربًا، وَخرج مَعَه نَاس من الْمُهَاجِرين وَالْأَنْصَاروَ  من لحق بِهِ من الْعَرَب، وَكَانَ مَعَه من الْهَدْي سَبْعُونَ بَدَنَة،وَكَانُ  وا خمس عشرَة مائَة**.........**(16/125)**ي رِوَايَة مُسلم**: فَعرفنَا: بِالْعينِ الْمُهْملَة وَالرَّاء الْمُشَدّدَة أَي:جعلنَا عرفاء نقباء على قَومهمْ. وَفِيه: دَلِيل لجَوَاز تَعْرِيف العرفاء على العساكر وَنَحْوهَا،وَفِ  ي (سنَن أبي دَاوُد) : العرافة حق، وَلما فِيهِ من مصلحَة النَّاس وليتيسر ضبط الجيوشعلى الإِمَام وَنَحْوهَا باتخاذ العرفاء. فَإِن قلت: جَاءَ فِيالحَدِيث: العرفاء فِي النَّار. قلت: هُوَ مَحْمُول على العرفاء الْمُقَصِّرِينَ فِي ولايتهمالمرتكبي  ن فِيهَا مَا لَا يجوز، وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: وَفِي بعض الرِّوَايَات: فقرينا، بقاف وَرَاء وياء آخر الْحُرُوف،من الْقرى، وَهِي: الضِّيَافَة. وَقَالَ بَعضهم: وَلم أَقفعلى ذَلِك. قلت: لَا يلْزم من عدم وُقُوفه على ذَلِك الْإِنْكَار عَلَيْهِ،لِأَن من لم يقف على شَيْء أَكثر مِمَّن وقف عَلَيْهِ.**........**(16/132)**وَقَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ**: لَعَلَّ المُرَاد بهما صنفان من التّرْك فَإِن أحد أصُولأَحدهمَا من خوز، وَأحد أصُول الآخر من كرمان. وَقَالَ ابْن دحْيَة: خوز، قيدناه فِي البُخَارِيّ بالزاي، وَقَيدهالْجِرْج  َانِيّ: خور كرمان بالراء الْمُهْملَةمُضَ  اف إِلَى كرمان، وَصَوَّبَهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ بالراء مَعَ الْإِضَافَة،وَح  َكَاهُ عَن الإِمَام أَحْمد، وَقَالَ غَيره: تَصْحِيف، وَقيل: إِذا أضيف خور، فبالمهملة لَا غير، وَإِذا عطفت كرمان عَلَيْهِفبالزاي لَا غير. وَفِي (التَّلْوِيح) :هما جِنْسَانِ من التّرْك، وَكَانَ أول خُرُوج هَذَاالْجِنْس متغلباً فِي جُمَادَى الأولى سنة سبع عشرَة وسِتمِائَة فعاثوا فِيالْبِلَاد وأظهروا فِي الأَرْض الْفساد، وخربوا جَمِيع الْمَدَائِن حَتَّىبَغْدَاد، وربطوا خيولهم إِلَى سواري الْجَوَامِع، كَمَا فِي الحَدِيث، وعبرواالْفُرَات وملكوا أَرض الشَّام فِي مُدَّة يسيرَة، وعزموا على دُخُولهمْ إِلَىمصر، فَخرج إِلَيْهِم ملكهَا قطز المظفر، فَالْتَقوا بِعَين جالوت فَكَانَ لَهُعَلَيْهِم من النَّصْر وَالظفر كَمَا كَانَ لطالوت، فانجلوا عَن الشَّام منهزمين،وَرَأَو  ا مَا لم يشاهدوه مُنْذُ زمَان وَلَا حِين، وراحوا خاسرين أذلاء صاغرين،وَالْحَم  ْد لله رب الْعَالمين. ثمَّ إِنَّهُم فِي سنة ثَمَان وَتِسْعين ملكعَلَيْهِم رجل يُسمى غازان، زعم أَنه من أهل الْإِيمَان، ملك جملَة من بِلَادالشَّام وعاث جَيْشه فِيهَا عيث عباد الْأَصْنَام، فَخرج إِلَيْهِم الْملكالنَّاصِر مُحَمَّد فكسرهم كسراً لَيْسَ مَعَه انجبار، وتفلل جَيش التتار، وَذهبمعظمهم إِلَى النَّار وَبئسَ الْقَرار. انْتهى كَلَام صَاحب (التَّلْوِيح) : قلت:هَذَا الَّذِي ذكره لَيْسَ على الأَصْل وَالْوَجْه، لِأَن هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذين ذكرهملَيْسُوا من خوز وَلَا من كرمان، وَإِنَّمَا هَؤُلَاءِ من أَوْلَاد جنكز خَان،وَكَانَ ابْتِدَاء ملكه فِي سنة تسع وَتِسْعين وَخَمْسمِائة وَلم يزل فِي الترقيإِلَى أَن صَار يركب فِي نَحْو ثَمَان مائَة مقَاتل، وأفسد فِي الْبِلَاد وَكَانَقد استولى على سَمَرْقَنْد وبخارى وخوارزم الَّذِي كرسيها تبريز، والري وهمدان،وَلم يكن هُوَ دخل بَغْدَاد، وَإِنَّمَا خرب بَغْدَاد وَقتل الْخَلِيفَة هلاون بنطلوخان بن خرخان الْمَذْكُور، وَقتل الْخَلِيفَة المستعصم بِاللَّه، وَقتل منأَهله وقرابته خلق كثير، وَشعر بِنصب الْخلَافَة بعده، وَكَانَ قَتله فِي سنة سِتّوَخمسين وسِتمِائَة، ثمَّ بعد ذَلِك توجه هلاون إِلَى حلب فِي سنة سبع وَخمسينوسِتمِائ  َة ودخلها فِي أَوَائِل سنة ثَمَان وَخمسين وسِتمِائَة، وَبَقِي السَّيْفمبذولاً وَدم الْإِسْلَام ممطولاً سَبْعَة أَيَّام ولياليها، وَقتلُوا من أَهلهَاخلقا لَا يُحصونَ، وَسبوا من النِّسَاء والذراري زهاء مائَة ألف، ثمَّ رَحل هلاونمن حلب وَنزل على حمص وَأرْسل أكبر نوابه كتيعانو مَعَ إثني عشر طومان، كل طومانعشرَة آلَاف إِلَى مصر ليأخذها، وَكَانَ صَاحب مصر حِينَئِذٍ الْملك المظفر، فتجهزوَخرج وَمَعَهُ مِقْدَار اثْنَي عشر ألف نفس مقاتلين فِي سَبِيل الله، فتلاقوا علىعين جالوت، فنصره الله تَعَالَى على التتار وَهَزَمَهُمْ بعون الله ونصرته يَوْمالْجُمُعَة الْخَامِس وَالْعِشْرين من شهر رَمَضَان من سنة ثَمَان وَخمسينوسِتمِائ  َة، وَقتل كتيعانو فِي المعركة، وَقتل غَالب من مَعَه، وَالَّذين هربواقَتلهمْ الْعَرَب فِي البراري والمفاوز. وَقَالَ صَاحب (التَّوْضِيح) تَابعالصَاحب (التَّلْوِيح) : إِنَّه فِي سنة ثَمَانمِائَة وَتِسْعين، وَيُسمى غازان إِلَىآخر مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ عَن قريب. قلت: هَذَا أَيْضا كَلَام فِيهِ خباط، وَهَذَا غازان، بالغينوَالزَّاي المعجمتين: يُسمىأَيْضا قازان، بِالْقَافِ مَوضِع الْغَيْن، واسْمه مَحْمُود، تولى مملكة جنكزخانفِي العراقين وَمَا والاهما بعد بيدوش طرغاي بن هلاون، وَكَانَ قتل لسوء سيرته،وقازان بن أرغون بن أبغا بن هلاون مَاتَ فِي سنة ثَلَاث وَسَبْعمائة، وَالْملكالنَّاص  ِر مُحَمَّد بن قلاو لم يجْتَمع بقازان وَلَا حصلت بَينهمَا الملاقاة وَلَاوَقع بَينهمَا حَرْب، نعم خرج الْملك النَّاصِر لأجل حَرَكَة قازان فِي سنةسَبْعمِائة، ثمَّ عَاد لأجل الغلاء والشتاء المفرط وَالْبرد الشَّديد الَّذِي قتلغَالب الغلمان والأتباع، ثمَّ خرج فِي سنة ثِنْتَيْنِ وَسَبْعمائة لأجل حَرَكَةالتتار، وَحصل الْقِتَال بَينه وَبَين قطلوشاه من أكبر أُمَرَاء قازان، فنصر اللهتَعَالَى النَّاصِر، وَانْهَزَمَ التتار وَعَاد عَسْكَر الْمُسلمين منصوراً**,,,,,,,,,,,,,**(16/135)**(فَلَا يجد أحدا يقبله) لعدم الْفُقَرَاء فِي ذَلِك الزَّمَان، قيل: يكون ذَلِك فِي زمن عِيسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَقيل: يحْتَمل أَن يكون هَذَا إِشَارَة إِلَى مَا وَقع فِي زمن عمربن عبد الْعَزِيز، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، لما رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي (الدَّلَائِل) من طَرِيقيَعْقُوب بن سُفْيَان بِسَنَدِهِ إِلَى عمر بن أسيد بن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن زيد بنالْخطاب، قَالَ: إِنَّمَاولي عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز ثَلَاثِينَ شهرا، لَا وَالله مَا مَاتَ حَتَّى جعل الرجليأتينا بِالْمَالِ الْعَظِيم، فَيَقُول: إجعلوا هَذَا حَيْثُ ترَوْنَ فِي الْفُقَرَاء، فَمَا نَبْرَححَتَّى يرجع بِمَالِه يتَذَكَّر من يَضَعهُ فِيهِ فَلَا يجده، قد أغْنى عمرالنَّاس. وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: فِيهِ تَصْدِيق مَا روينَا فِي حَدِيث عدي بن حَاتِم، رَضِيالله تَعَالَى عَنهُ. انْتهى**..........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الأحد 
الموافق : 16 / رجب / 1442 هجري 
الموافق 28/ فيراير / 2021 ميلادي 

تابع / المجلد السادس عشر من " عمدة القاري " لبدر الدين العيني رحمه الله 

*(16/140)**وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**: دعواهما وَاحِدَة، أَي: يَدعِي كل مِنْهُمَا أَنه على الْحق وخصمه مُبْطل، وَلَا بُدأَن يكون أَحدهمَا مصيباً وَالْآخر مخطئاً، كَمَا كَانَ بَين عَليّ وَمُعَاوِيَة،وَ  كَانَ عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، هُوَ الْمُصِيب ومخالفه مخطىء مَعْذُورفِي الْخَطَأ، لِأَنَّهُ بالإجتهاد، والمجتهد إِذا أَخطَأ لَا إِثْمعَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (إِذا أصَاب فَلهُ أَجْرَانِ وَإِذا أَخطَأ فَلهُ أجر) .انْتهى. وَفِيه نظر، وَهُوَ مَوضِع التَّأَمُّل، بلالْأَحْسَن السُّكُوت عَن ذَلِك.**..........**(16/141)**رَوَاهُ أَبُو يعلى فِي مُسْنده بِإِسْنَاد حسن عَن عبد الله بنالزبير بِلَفْظ لَا تقوم السَّاعَة حَتَّى يخرج ثَلَاثُونَ كذابا مِنْهُممُسَيْلم  َة والعنسي وَالْمُخْتَار* *(قلت) وَمِنْهُمطليحة بن خويلد وسجاح التميمية والْحَارث الْكذَّاب وَجَمَاعَة فِي خلَافَة بنيالْعَبَّاس وَلَيْسَ المُرَاد بِالْحَدِيثِ من ادّعى النُّبُوَّة مُطلقًافَإِنَّه  ُم لَا يُحصونَ كَثْرَة لكَون غالبهم من نشأة جُنُون أَو سَوْدَاء غالبةوَإِنَّمَا المُرَاد من كَانَت لَهُ شَوْكَة وسول لَهُم الشَّيْطَان بِشُبْهَة قلتخرج مُسَيْلمَة بِالْيَمَامَةِ وَالْأسود بِالْيمن فِي آخر زمن النَّبِي - صَلَّىاللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَقتل الْأسود قبل أَن يَمُوت النَّبِي - صَلَّىاللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - وَقتل مُسَيْلمَة فِي خلَافَة أبي بكر الصّديقرَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ وَخرج طليحة فِي خلَافَة أبي بكر ثمَّ تَابَ وَمَات علىالْإِسْلَام على الصَّحِيح فِي خلَافَة عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ وَقيل أَنسجَاح تابت وَالْمُخْتَار بن عبيد الله الثَّقَفِيّ غلب على الْكُوفَة فِي أولخلَافَة ابْن الزبير**..............**(16/150)**وَقَالَ ابْن هِشَام**: هُوَ مُسَيْلمَة بن ثُمَامَة ويكنى أَبَاثُمَامَة، وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي: هُوَمُسَيْلمَة بن ثُمَامَة بن كَبِير ابْن حبيب بن الْحَارِث بن عبد الْحَارِث بنهمان بن ذهل بن الدول بن حنيفَة، ويكنى: أَبَا ثُمَامَة، وَقيل: أَبَا هَارُون، وَكَانَ قد تسمى بالرحمان، وَكَانَ يُقَاللَهُ: رحمان الْيَمَامَة، وَكَانَ يعرفأبواباً من النيرنجات فَكَانَ يدْخل الْبَيْضَة فِي القارورة، وَهُوَ أول من فعلذَلِك، وَكَانَ يقص جنَاح الطير ثمَّ يصله وَيَدعِي أَن ظَبْيَة تَأتيه منالْجَبَل فيحلب لَبنهَا.**.....**(16/160)**وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**: انْشِقَاق الْقَمَر آيَة عَظِيمَة لَا يعادلها شَيْء من آيَاتالْأَنْبِي  َاء، لِأَنَّهُ ظهر فِي ملكوت السَّمَاء، والخطب فِيهِ أعظم والبرهانبِهِ أظهر لِأَنَّهُ خَارج عَن جملَة طباع مَا فِي هَذَا الْعَالم من العناصر**..........**(16/163 )**قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: هُوَ الرّيح الَّذِي يَأْتِي فَيَأْخُذ روح كلمُؤمن ومؤمنة، ويروى**: حَتَّى تقوم السَّاعَة أَي: تقرب السَّاعَة، وَهُوَ خُرُوجالرّيح، ويروى: لَا تزَالطَائِفَة من أمتِي، وَهُوَ فِي مُسلم كَذَلِك، قَالَ البُخَارِيّ: وَأما هَذِه الطَّائِفَة فهم أهل الْعلم، وَقَالَ أَحْمدبن حَنْبَل: إِن لم يَكُونُوا أهل الحَدِيثفَلَا أَدْرِي من هم قَالَ القَاضِي: إِنَّمَا أَرَادَ أَحْمد أهل السّنةوَالْجَمَ  اعَة، وَمن يعْتَقد مَذْهَب أهل الْحق. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: يحْتَمل أَن هَذِه الطَّائِفَة مفرقة من أَنْوَاعالْمُؤم  نِينَ، فَمنهمْ شجعان مُقَاتِلُونَ، وَمِنْهُم فُقَهَاء، وَمِنْهُم محدثون،وَمِنْهُ  م زهاد، وَمِنْهُم آمرون بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وناهون عَن الْمُنكر، وَمِنْهُمأَنْوَ  اع إخرى من أهل الْخَيْر، وَلَا يلْزم أَن يَكُونُوا مُجْتَمعين بل قديَكُونُوا مُتَفَرّقين فِي أقطار الأَرْض. قَالَ: وَفِيهدَلِيل لكَون الْإِجْمَاع حجَّة، وَهُوَ أصح مَا يسْتَدلّ بِهِ من الحَدِيث. وَأما حَدِيث: (لَاتَجْتَمِع أمتِي على ضَلَالَة) فضعيف.**,,,,,,,,**(16/165)**الْحسن بن عمَارَة، بِضَم الْعينالْمُهْمل  َة وَتَخْفِيف الْمِيم**: ابْن المضرب البَجلِيّ الْكُوفِي الْفَقِيه، كَانَ على قَضَاءبَغْدَاد فِي خلَافَة أبي جَعْفَر الْمَنْصُور، مَاتَ سنة ثَلَاث وَخمسينوَمِائَة  ، وَقَالَ بَعضهم: الْحسن بنعمَارَة أحد الْفُقَهَاء الْمُتَّفق على ضعف حَدِيثهمْ. قلت: سُفْيَانالثَّوْ  ريّ من أقرانه، وَرُوِيَ عَنهُ أَيْضا سُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة وَعبدالرَّزَّاق بن همام وَأَبُو يُوسُف القَاضِي وَمُحَمّد بن الْحسن الشَّيْبَانِيّو  َيحيى بن سعيد الْقطَّان وَآخَرُونَ من أكَابِر الْمُحدثين، وَفِي (التَّهْذِيب) : قَالَعِيسَى بن يُونُس الرَّمْلِيّ الفاخوري: سَمِعت أَيُّوب بن سُوَيْد يَقُول: كنتعِنْد سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ فَذكر الْحسن بن عمَارَة فغمزه، فَقلت لَهُ: يَا أَبَا عبد الله! هُوَ عِنْدِي خير مِنْك. وَقَالَ: وَكَيفذَاك؟ قلت: جَلَست مِنْهُ غير مرّة فَيجْرِيذكرك فَمَا يذكرك إلاَّ بِخَير. قَالَأَيُّوب: مَا ذكر سُفْيَان الْحسن بنعمَارَة بعد ذَلِك إلاَّ بِخَير حَتَّى فارقته، وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ: حَدثنَا أَحْمد بن عبد الْمُؤمن الْمروزِي، قَالَ: سَمِعت عَليّ ابْن يُونُس الْمروزِي يَقُول: سَمِعت جرير بنعبد الحميد، يَقُول: مَا ظَنَنْتأَنِّي أعيش إِلَى دهر يحدث فِيهِ عَن مُحَمَّد بن إِسْحَاق، ويسكت فِيهِ عَنالْحسن بن عمَارَة.**......**(16/166)**م تجر عَادَة البُخَارِيّ أَن يذكر فِي* *(صَحِيحه) حَدِيثا ضَعِيفا ثمَّ يُشِير إِلَيْهِ بالضعف، وَلَو ثَبتعِنْده ضعفه لاكتفى بِحَدِيث الْخَيل كَمَا اكْتفى بِهِ مُسلم فِي (صَحِيحه) وَالْكَلَامفِي سَمَاعه من الْحَيّ**وَقَالَ بَعضهم**: أَرَادَ البُخَارِيّ بذلك بَيَانضعف رِوَايَة الْحسن بن عمَارَة، وَأَن شبيباً لم يسمع الْخَبَر من عُرْوَة،وَإِنَّ  مَا سَمعه من الْحَيّ وَلم يسمع عَن عُرْوَة، فَالْحَدِيث بِهَذَا ضَعِيفللْجَهْل بحالهم.**............**(16/167)**وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**: فَإِن قلت: الْحسن بن عمَارَةكَاذِب يكذب، فَكيف جَازَ النَّقْل عَنهُ؟ قلت مَا أثبت شَيْء بقوله من هَذَاالحَدِيث مَعَ احْتِمَال أَنه قَالَ ذَلِك بِنَاء على ظَنّه! انْتهى. قلت: قد أبشع فِيالْعبارَة فَلم يكن من دأب الْعلم أَن يذكر شخصا عَالما باتفاقهم فَقِيهامُتَقَدم  ا فِي زَمَانه علماأ ورئاسة بهذ الْعبارَة الْفَاحِشَة، وَلَكِن الدَّاعِيفِي ذَلِك لَهُ ولأمثاله أريحية التعصب بِالْبَاطِلِ، وَقد ذكرنَا عَن قريب مَاقَالَه جرير بن عبد الحميد من الثَّنَاء عَلَيْهِ.* *.....**(16/169)**والعبارة السالمة من الِاعْتِرَاض أَن يُقَال**: الصَّحَابِيّ من لَقِي النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ثمَّ مَاتَ علىالْإِسْلَام، ليخرج من ارْتَدَّ وَمَات كَافِرًا: كَابْن خطل وَرَبِيعَة بن أُميَّة وَمقيس بن صبَابَةوَنَحْوه  م، وَمِنْهُم من اشْترط فِي ذَلِك أَن يكون حِين اجتماعه بِهِ بَالغا،وَهُوَ مَرْدُود لِأَنَّهُ يخرج مثل الْحسن بن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عنهُما،وَنَحْوه من أَحْدَاث الصَّحَابَة.**
القَوْل الثَّانِي: إِنَّه من طَالَتْ صحبته لَهُ وَكَثُرت مُجَالَسَته مَعَطَرِيق التبع لَهُ وَالْأَخْذ عَنهُ، هَكَذَا حَكَاهُ أَبُو المظفر السَّمْعَانِيّع  َن الْأُصُولِيِّين  َ، وَقَالَ: إِن اسْمالصَّحَابِي  ّ يَقع على ذَلِك من حَيْثُ اللُّغَة، وَالظَّاهِر قَالَ: وَأَصْحَاب الحَدِيث يطلقون إسم الصَّحَابَة على كل من روىعَنهُ حَدِيثا أَو كلمة يتوسعون حَتَّى يعدون من رَآهُ رُؤْيَة من الصَّحَابَةوَمن ارْتَدَّ ثمَّ عَاد إِلَى الْإِسْلَام لَكِن لم يره ثَانِيًا بعد عوده،فَالصَّحِي  ح أَنه مَعْدُود فِي الصَّحَابَة لإطباق الْمُحدثين على عد الْأَشْعَثبن قيس وَنَحْوه مِمَّن وَقع لَهُ ذَلِك، وإخراجهم أَحَادِيثهم فِي المسانيد، وَقَالَالْآمِدِ  يّ: الْأَشْبَه أَن الصَّحَابِيّ منرَآهُ وَحَكَاهُ عَن أَحْمد وَأكْثر أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي، وَاخْتَارَهُ ابْنالْحَاجِب أَيْضا، لِأَن الصُّحْبَة تعم الْقَلِيل وَالْكثير، وَفِي كَلَام أبيزرْعَة الرَّازِيّ وَأبي دَاوُد مَا يَقْتَضِي أَن الصُّحْبَة أخص من الرُّؤْيَة، فَإِنَّهُمَاقَا  لَا فِي طَارق بن شهَاب: لَهُرُؤْيَة وَلَيْسَت لَهُ صُحْبَة، قَالَ شَيخنَا: وَيدل على ذَلِك مَا رَوَاهُ مُحَمَّد بن سعد فِي (الطَّبَقَات) : عَن عَليّبن مُحَمَّد عَن شُعْبَة عَن مُوسَى السينَانِي قَالَ: أتيت أنس بن مَالك، رَضِيالله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَقلت: أَنْت آخرمن بَقِي من أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ: قد بَقِي قوم من الْأَعْرَاب، فَأَما من أَصْحَابه فَأَنا آخرمن بَقِي، قَالَ ابْن الصّلاح: إِسْنَادهجيد.**
...........**(16/171)**وَوَقع فِي حَدِيث جعدة بن هُبَيْرَة،وَرَو  َاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ إِثْبَات الْقرن الرَّابِع، وَلَفظه**: خير النَّاس قَرْني ثمَّ الَّذين يَلُونَهُمْ ثمَّ الَّذين يَلُونَهُمْثمَّ الَّذين يَلُونَهُمْ، ثمَّ الْآخرُونَ أردى، وَرِجَاله ثِقَات إلاَّ أَن جعدةبن هُبَيْرَة مُخْتَلف فِي صحبته. فَإِن قلت: روى ابْن أبي شيبَة من حَدِيث عبد الرَّحْمَن بن جُبَير بننفير أحد التَّابِعين بِإِسْنَاد حسن، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: ليدركن الْمَسِيح أَقْوَامًا إِنَّهُم لمثلكم أَو خير ثَلَاثًا،وَلنْ يخزى الله أمة أَنا أَولهَا والمسيح آخرهَا، وروى ابْن عبد الْبر من حَدِيثعمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، رَفعه: أفضل الْخلق إِيمَانًا قوم فِي أصلاب الرِّجَال يُؤمنُونَ بِيوَلم يروني. قلت: لَا يُقَاوم الْمسند الصَّحِيح وَالثَّانِي ضَعِيف**.....**(16/172)**مِنْهُمْ أبُو بَكْرٍ عَبْدُ الله بنُ أبِيقُحَافَةَ التَّيْمِيُّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**أَي**: من الْمُهَاجِرين وَمن سادتهمأَبُو بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَجزم البُخَارِيّ بِأَن اسْمه: عبد الله، وَهُوَ الْمَشْهُور، وَفِي (التَّلْوِيح) : كَانَاسْمه فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة: عبد الْكَعْبَة، وَسمي فِي الْإِسْلَام: عبد الله، وَكَانَت أمه تَقول:**(يَا رب عبدالْكَعْبَة ... اسْتمع بِهِ يَا ربه)**(فَهُوَ بصخر أشبه)**وصخر اسْم أبي أمه، وَاسْمهَا**: سلمى بنت صَخْر بن مَالك بن عَامر بن عَمْرو بن كَعْب بن سعد بن تيم بنمرّة بن كَعْب**..............**(16/172)**يلتقي مَعَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِوَسلم، فِي مرّة ابْن كَعْب، أسلم أَبَوَاهُ وَأمه أَيْضا هَاجَرت، وَذَلِكَ مَعْدُودمن مناقبه لِأَنَّهُ انتظم إِسْلَام أَبَوَيْهِ وَجَمِيع أَوْلَاده، وَسمي أَيْضاالصّديق فِي الْإِسْلَام لتصديقه النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَذكرابْن سعد أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (لما أسرِي بِهِ قَالَ لجبريلعَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام: إِن قومِي لَا يصدقوني، فَقَالَ لَهُجِبْرِيل: يصدقك أَبُو بكر، وَهُوَ الصّديق) ، وَعَن إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ كَانَ يُسمى الأوَّاه، وَكَانَيُسمى أَيْضا عتيقاً لقدمه فِي الْإِسْلَام. وَفِي الْخَيْر، وَقيل لحسنه وجماله،وَسُئِلَ أَبُو طَلْحَة لِمَ سُمي أَبُو بكر عتيقاً، فَقَالَ: كَانَت أمه لَا يعِيش لَهَا ولد، فَلَمَّا وَلدته اسْتقْبلتبِهِ الْبَيْت، ثمَّ قَالَت: اللَّهُمَّإِن هَذَا عتيقك من الْمَوْت فهبه لي، وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُعَلَّى، فَكَانَت أمهإِذا نقزته، قَالَت:**(عَتيق مَا عَتيق ...ذُو المنظر الأنيق)**(رشفت مِنْهُ ريق ...كالزرنب الْعَتِيق)**وَقيل**: سمي بالعتيق لِأَنَّهُ عَتيق منالنَّار، وَفِي (ربيع الْأَبْرَار) للزمخشري: قَالَت عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا: كَانَ لأبي قُحَافَة ثَلَاثَة من الْوَلَد أَسمَاؤُهُم عَتيقومعتق ومعيتق، وَفِي (الوشاح) لِابْنِ دُرَيْد: كَانَ يلقب ذُو الْخلال لعباءة كَانَ يخلهاعلى صَدره، وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي: وَكَانَيلقب أَمِير الشَّاكِرِينَ، وَأجْمع المؤرخون وَغَيرهم على أَنه يلقب خَليفَةرَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، حاشى ابْن خالويه فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ فِي كتاب (لَيْسَ) : الْفرقبَين الْخَلِيفَة والخالفة أَن الخالفة الَّذِي يكون بعد الرئيس الأول، قَالُوالأبي بكر: أَنْت خَليفَة رَسُول الله، صلىالله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ: إِنِّي لستخَليفَة، وَلَكِنِّي خَلِيفَته، كنت بعده، أَي بقيت بعده واستخلفت فلَانا جعلتهخليفتي، وَقد ردوا عَلَيْهِ ذَلِك، وَولي أَبُو بكر الْخلَافَة بعد رَسُول الله،صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، سنتَيْن وَنصفا، وَقيل: سنتَيْن وَأَرْبَعَة أشهر إلاَّ عشر لَيَال، وَقيل: ثَلَاثَة أشهر إلاَّ خمس لَيَال، وَقيل: ثَلَاثَة أشهر وَسبع لَيَال، وَقيل: ثَلَاثَة أشهر واثني عشر يَوْمًا، وَقيل: عشْرين شهرا، واستكمل بخلافته سنّ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِوَسلم، فَمَاتَ وَهُوَ ابْن ثَلَاث وَسِتِّينَ سنة، وَصلى عَلَيْهِ عمر بن الْخطابفِي الْمَسْجِد وَدفن لَيْلًا فِي بَيت عَائِشَة مَعَ رَسُول الله، صلى اللهعَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَنزل فِي قَبره عمر بن الْخطاب وَعُثْمَان بن عَفَّان وَطَلْحَةبن عبيد الله وَابْنه عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي بكر، وَتُوفِّي يَوْم الْإِثْنَيْنِ، وَقيل: لَيْلَة الثُّلَاثَاء الثمان، وَقيل: لثلاث بَقينَ من جُمَادَى الأولى سنة ثَلَاث عشرَة منالْهِجْرَة.**
..............**(16/172)**وَقَالُوا**: من أنكر صُحْبَة أبي بكر فقد كفرلإنكاره كَلَام الله، وَلَيْسَ ذَلِك لسَائِر الصَّحَابَة.**.....**(16/175)**وَنقل ابْن فورك عَن بعض الْمُتَكَلِّمين  كلَاما فِي الْفرق بَين الْمحبَّة والخلة بِكَلَام طَوِيل ملخصه**: الْخَلِيل يصل بالواسطة من قَوْله: {وَكَذَلِكَ نري إِبْرَاهِيم ملكوت السَّمَوَات وَالْأَرْض} (الْأَنْعَام: 57) . والحبيبيصل لحبيبه بِهِ من قَوْله: {فَكَانَقاب قوسين أَو أدنى} (النَّجْم:9) . والخليل الَّذِي تكونمغفرته فِي حد الطمع من قَوْله: {وَالَّذِيأطمع أَن يغْفر لي خطيئتي يَوْم الدّين} (الشُّعَرَاء:28) . والحبيب الَّذِي مغفرتهفِي حد الْيَقِين من قَوْله عز وَجل: {ليغفر لَكالله مَا تقدم من ذَنْبك وَمَا تَأَخّر} (الْفَتْح:2) . والخليل، قَالَ: {وَلَا تخزني يَوْم يبعثون} (الشُّعَرَاء: 78) . والحبيبقيل لَهُ: يَوْم لَا يخزي الله النَّبِي،فابتدأ بالبشارة قبل السُّؤَال، والخليل قَالَ فِي الْمحبَّة: حسبي الله، والحبيب قيل لَهُ: {يَا أَيهَا النَّبِي حَسبك الله} (الْأَنْفَال: 46) . والخليلقَالَ: {وَاجعَل لي لِسَان صدق} (الشُّعَرَاء: 78) . والحبيبقيل لَهُ: {ورفعنا لَك ذكرك} (الشَّرْح: 4) . أعطيبِلَا سُؤال. والخليل قَالَ: {واجنبني وبنيَّ أَن نعْبد الْأَصْنَام} (إِبْرَاهِيم: 53) . والحبيبقيل لَهُ: {إِنَّمَا يُرِيد الله ليذْهبعَنْكُم الرجس أهل الْبَيْت} (**.......**(16/176)**(وَلَكِن أخوة الْإِسْلَام) أخوة الْإِسْلَام مُبْتَدأ وَخَبره مَحْذُوف، نَحْو: أفضل من كل أخوة، ومودة لغير الْإِسْلَام. وَقيل: وَقع فِيبعض الرِّوَايَات: وَلَكِن خوة الْإِسْلَام، بِغَيْر الْألف، فَقَالَ ابْنبطال: لَا أعرف معنى هَذِه الْكَلِمَةوَلم أجد خوة بِمَعْنى خلة فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب، وَلَكِن وجدت فِي بعضالرِّوَايَات  : وَلَكِن خلة الْإِسْلَام، وَهُوَالصَّوَاب  . وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين: لَعَلَّ الْألف سَقَطت من الْكَاتِب فَإِن الْألف ثَابِتَة فِيسَائِر الرِّوَايَات، وَقَالَ ابْن مَالك فِي تَوْجِيهه: نقلت حَرَكَة الْهمزَة إِلَى النُّون فحذفت الْألف، وَجوزمَعَ حذفهَا ضم نون: لَكِن،وسكونها، وَلَا يجوز مَعَ إِثْبَات الْهمزَة إلاَّ سُكُون النُّون فَقَط. انْتهى. قلت: هَذَاتَوْجِيه بعيد لَا يُوَافق الْأُصُول.**........**.......*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : السبت 
الموافق : 22/ رجب / 1442 هجري 
الموافق : 6/ مارس / 2021 ميلادي 

" ختم وتلخيص المجلد السادس عشر " من عمدة القاري " لبدر الدين العيني رحمه الله 


*(16/185*)*
*وَأَرَادَ بالموتتين**: الْمَوْت فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْمَوْت فِي الْقَبْر، وهما الموتتان المعروفتان المشهورتان، فَلذَلِك ذكرهمَا بالتعريف، وهما الموتتان الواقعتان لكل أحد غير الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَإِنَّهُم لَا يموتون فِي قُبُورهم، بل هم أَحيَاء، وَأما سَائِر الْخلق فَإِنَّهُم يموتون فِي الْقُبُور ثمَّ يحيون يَوْم الْقِيَامَة. وَمذهب أهل السّنة وَالْجَمَاعَة: أَن فِي الْقَبْر حَيَاة وموتاً فَلَا بُد من ذوق الموتتين لكل أحد غير الْأَنْبِيَاء. وَقد تمسك بقوله: (لَا يذيقك الله الموتتين) من أنكر الْحَيَاة فِي الْقَبْر، وهم الْمُعْتَزلَة وَمن نحا نحوهم، وَأجَاب أهل السّنة عَن ذَلِك بِأَن المُرَاد بِهِ نفي الْحَيَاة اللَّازِم من الَّذِي أثْبته عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،* 
*....*
*(16/186)*
*وَمُحَمّد بن الْحَنَفِيَّة هُوَ مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، يكنى أَبَا الْقَاسِم وشهرته بِنِسْبَة أمه وَهِي من سبي الْيَمَامَة، وَاسْمهَا**: خَوْلَة بنت جَعْفَر بن قيس بن مسلمة بن ثَعْلَبَة بن يَرْبُوع بن ثَعْلَبَة ابْن دؤل بن حنيفَة، مَاتَ سنة إِحْدَى وَثَمَانِينَ وَهُوَ ابْن خمس وَسِتِّينَ برضوى، وَدفن بِالبَقِيعِ، ورضوى جبل بِالْمَدِينَةِ.*
*...........*
*(16/186)*
*خلاف بَين أهل السّنة وَالْجَمَاعَة، فَمنهمْ من فضل عليا على عُثْمَان، وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ بِالْعَكْسِ، وَمَالك توقف فِيهِ**.*
*.....*
*(16/188)*
*أريس**) بِفَتْح الْهمزَة وَكسر الرَّاء وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف بعْدهَا سين مُهْملَة، وَهُوَ بُسْتَان بِالْمَدِينَةِ مَعْرُوف قريب من قبا. وَفِي هَذَا الْبِئْر سقط خَاتم النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من إِصْبَع عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَهُوَ منصرف، وَإِن جعلته إسماً لتِلْك الْبقْعَة يكون غير منصرف للعلمية والتأنيث.*
*....* 
*(16/202)*
*عُثْمَان بن عَفَّان بن أبي الْعَاصِ بن أُميَّة بن عبد شمس بن عبد منَاف، يجْتَمع مَعَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي عبد منَاف، وكنيته أَبُو عَمْرو الَّذِي اسْتَقر عَلَيْهِ الْأَمر، وَفِيه قَولَانِ، أَيْضا**: أَبُو عبد الله وَأَبُو ليلى، وَعَن الزُّهْرِيّ: أَنه كَانَ يكنى أَبَا عبد الله بِابْنِهِ عبد الله رزقه الله من رقية بنت رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَحكى ابْن قُتَيْبَة: أَن بعض من ينتقصه يكنيه: أبي ليلى يُشِير إِلَى لين جَانِبه، وَقد اشْتهر أَن لقبه: دو النورين، وَقيل للمهلب بن أبي صفرَة: لم قيل لعُثْمَان ذُو النورين؟ قَالَ: لِأَنَّهُ لم نعلم أحدا أسبل سترا على ابْنَتي نَبِي غَيره، وروى خَيْثَمَة فِي (الْفَضَائِل) وَالدَّارَقُطْن  ِيّ فِي (الْأَفْرَاد) من حَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ: أَنه ذكر عُثْمَان، فَقَالَ: ذَاك امْرأ يدعى فِي السَّمَاء ذُو النورين، وَأمه أروى بنت كريز بن ربيعَة بن حبيب بن عبد شمس ابْن عبد منَاف، وَأمّهَا أم حَكِيم الْبَيْضَاء بنت عبد الْمطلب عمَّة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم.*
*وَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَنْ يَحْفِرُ بِئْرَ رُومَةَ فَلَهُ الجَنَّةُ فَحَفَرَهَا عُثْمَانُ*

*.....*
*(**16/203)*
* الْوَلِيد بن عقبَة، وَصرح بذلك فِي رِوَايَة معمر، وَكَانَ الْوَلِيد هَذَا أَخا عُثْمَان لأمه، وَعقبَة هُوَ ابْن أبي معيط بن أبي عَمْرو بن أُميَّة بن عبد شمس، وَكَانَ عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، ولى الْوَلِيد الْكُوفَة، وَكَانَ عَاملا بالجزيرة على عربها، وَكَانَ على الْكُوفَة سعد بن أبي وَقاص، وَكَانَ عُثْمَان ولاه لما ولي الْخلَافَة بِوَصِيَّة من عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَكَانَ عمر قد عَزله عَن الْكُوفَة كَمَا ذكرنَا. ثمَّ عزل عُثْمَان سَعْدا عَن الْكُوفَة، وَولى الْوَلِيد عَلَيْهَا وَكَانَ سَبَب الْعَزْل: أَن عبد الله بن مَسْعُود كَانَ على بَيت المَال فِي الْكُوفَة، فاقترض مِنْهُ سعد مَالا، فجَاء يتقاضاه فاختصما، فَبلغ عُثْمَان فَغَضب عَلَيْهِمَا وعزل سَعْدا واستحضر الْوَلِيد من الجزيرة وولاه الْكُوفَة.*
*كْثرُوا فِيهِ من الْكَلَام فِي حَقه بِسَبَب مَا صدر مِنْهُ، وَكَانَ قد صلى بِأَهْل الْكُوفَة صَلَاة الصُّبْح أَربع رَكْعَات، ثمَّ الْتفت إِلَيْهِم فَقَالَ**: أَزِيدكُم؟ وَكَانَ سكراناً، وَبلغ الْخَبَر بذلك إِلَى عُثْمَان، وَترك إِقَامَة الْحَد عَلَيْهِ، فتكلموا بذلك فِيهِ وأنكروا أَيْضا عَن عُثْمَان عزل سعد بن أبي وَقاص مَعَ كَونه أحد الْعشْرَة، وَمن أهل الشورى، وَاجْتمعَ لَهُ من الْفضل وَالسّن وَالْعلم وَالدّين والسبق إِلَى الْإِسْلَام مَا لم يتَّفق مِنْهُ شَيْء للوليد بن عقبَة، ثمَّ لما ظهر لعُثْمَان سوء سيرته عَزله، وَلَكِن أخر إِقَامَة الْحَد عَلَيْهِ ليكشف عَن حَال من يشْهد عَلَيْهِ بذلك، فَلَمَّا ظهر لَهُ الْأَمر أَمر بِإِقَامَة الْحَد عَلَيْهِ،*
*وَذكر المَسْعُودِيّ فِي* *(المروج) : أَن عُثْمَان قَالَ للَّذين شهدُوا: مَا يدريكم أَنه شرب الْخمر؟ قَالُوا: هِيَ الَّتِي كُنَّا نشربها فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، وَذكر الطَّبَرِيّ: أَن الْوَلِيد ولي الْكُوفَة خمس سِنِين، قَالُوا: وَكَانَ جوادا، فولَّى عُثْمَان بعده سعيد بن الْعَاصِ، فَسَار فيهم سيرة عادلة، وَكَانَت تَوْلِيَة عُثْمَان سعيد بن الْعَاصِ الْكُوفَة فِي سنة ثَلَاثِينَ من الْهِجْرَة وَفتح سعيد هَذَا طبرستان فِي هَذِه السّنة، وَقَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ: لما ولَّى عثمانُ سعيدَ بنَ الْعَاصِ الْكُوفَة وقَدِمَهَا قَالَ: لَا أصعد الْمِنْبَر حَتَّى تغسلوه من آثَار الْوَلِيد الْفَاسِق فَإِنَّهُ نجس، فاغسلوه، ثمَّ ظَهرت بعد ذَلِك من سعيد بن الْعَاصِ هَنَات.*

*............*
*(16/207)*
*وروى مُسلم من طَرِيق مهْرَان بن أبي طَلْحَة**: أَن عمر خطب فَقَالَ: رَأَيْت كَأَن ديكاً نقرني ثَلَاث نقرات وَلَا أرَاهُ إلاَّ حُضُور أَجلي*
*هُوَ الرجل من كفار الْعَجم، وَهَذِه الْقِصَّة كَانَت فِي أَربع بَقينَ من ذِي الْحجَّة سنة ثَلَاث وَعشْرين**.*
*واسمه فيروز*
*.....*
*(16/215)*
*وَفِي* *(التَّلْوِيح) : وَمن خواصه أَي: خَواص عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فِيمَا ذكره أَبُو الشَّاء: أَنه كَانَ أقضى الصَّحَابَة، وَأَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، تخلف عَن أَصْحَابه لأَجله، وَأَنه بَاب مَدِينَة الْعلم، وَأَنه لما أَرَادَ كسر الْأَصْنَام الَّتِي فِي الْكَعْبَة المشرفة أصعده النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم برجليه على مَنْكِبَيْه، وَأَنه حَاز سهم جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، بتبوك فَقيل فِيهِ.*

*........*
*(16/215)*
*(عَليّ حوى سَهْمَيْنِ من غير أَن غزاغزاة تَبُوك، حبذا سهم مسهم)*
*وَأَن النّظر إِلَى وَجهه عبَادَة، روته عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، وَأَنه أحب الْخلق إِلَى الله بعد رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، رَوَاهُ أنس فِي حَدِيث الطَّائِر، وَسَماهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: يعسوب الدّين، وَسَماهُ أَيْضا: رز الأَرْض، وَقد رويت هَذِه اللَّفْظَة مَهْمُوزَة وملينة، وَلكُل وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا معنى، فَمن: همز أَرَادَ الصَّوْت، وَالصَّوْت جمال الْإِنْسَان، فَكَأَنَّهُ قَالَ: أَنْت جمال الأَرْض*
*.......*
*(16/216)*
*قَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس**: فَكَانَت راية رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بعد ذَلِك فِي المواطن كلهَا مَعَ عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَفِي حَدِيث جَابر بن سَمُرَة (قَالُوا يَا رَسُول الله {من يحمل رَايَتك يَوْم الْقِيَامَة؟ قَالَ: من عَسى أَن يحملهَا يَوْم الْقِيَامَة إلاَّ من كَانَ يحملهَا فِي الدُّنْيَا؟ عَليّ بن أبي طَالب؟) وَفِي كتاب أبي الْقَاسِم الْبَصْرِيّ من حَدِيث قيس بن الرّبيع عَن أبي هَارُون الْعَبْدي عَن أبي سعيد: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ: لَأُعْطيَن الرَّايَة رجلا كراراً غير فرار، فَقَالَ حسان: يَا رَسُول الله} أتأذن لي أَن أَقُول فِي عَليّ شعرًا؟ قَالَ: قل، قَالَ:*
*(وَكَانَ عَليّ أرمد الْعين يَبْتَغِي ... دَوَاء فَلَمَّا لم يحسن مداويا)*
* وَفتح خَيْبَر على يَدَيْهِ، وَقَتله مرْحَبًا الْيَهُودِيّ، وَغير ذَلِك.*
*............*
*مما رأيته في زماننا* 
*تثبيط أهل الحق على طريق الحق* 
*قَائِل الْحق لَا يُبَالِي بِمَا يُقَال فِي حَقه من الأباطيل*
*........*
*(16/217)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير فِي* *(جَامع الْأُصُول) : إِذا أطلق المحدثون ابْن أبي ليلى، فَإِنَّمَا يعنون بِهِ عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي ليلى، وَإِذا أطلقهُ الْفُقَهَاء يعنون بِهِ عبد الرَّحْمَن*
*.....*
*....*
* .*
*(16/218)*
*وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**: اخْتِلَاف الْأمة رَحْمَة، فلِمَ كرهه؟ قلت: الْمَكْرُوه الِاخْتِلَاف الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى النزاع والفتنة.* 
*.....*
*(16/224)*
*وسُمِّيَ الحَوَارِيُّونَ لِبَيَاضِ ثِيابِهِمْ*
*هَذَا من كَلَام البُخَارِيّ، أَرَادَ بِهِ حوارِي عِيسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام. وَوَصله ابْن أبي حَاتِم من طَرِيق سعيد بن جُبَير عَن ابْن عَبَّاس بِهِ، وَقَالَ أَبُو أَرْطَأَة. كَانُوا قصَّارين فسموا بذلك لأَنهم كَانُوا يحورون الثِّيَاب، أَي**: يبيضونها، وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاك: سموا حواريين لصفاء قُلُوبهم، وَقَالَ عبد الله بن الْمُبَارك: سموا بذلك لأَنهم كَانُوا نورانيين، عَلَيْهِم أثر الْعِبَادَة ونورها وبهاؤها، وأصل الحوار عِنْد الْعَرَب الْبيض، وَمِنْه: الأحور والحوراء، ودقيق حوارِي، وَقَالَ قَتَادَة: هم الَّذين تصلح لَهُم الْخلَافَة، وَقَالَ النَّضر بن شُمَيْل: الْحوَاري خَاصَّة الرجل الَّذِي يَسْتَعِين بِهِ فِيمَا ينوبه، وَقيل: الحواريون كَانُوا صيادين يصطادون السّمك، وَقيل: كَانُوا صباغين، وَقَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيّ: كَانُوا أصفياء عِيسَى وأولياءه وأنصاره ووزراءه، وَكَانُوا اثْنَي عشر رجلا وأسماؤهم: بطرس ويعقوبس ويحنس واندرابيس وقبيلس وابرثلما ومنتا وأتوماس وَيَعْقُوب بن خلقانا ونشيمس وقنانيا ويوذس، فَهَؤُلَاءِ حواريو عِيسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَأما حواريو هَذِه الْأمة فَقَالَ قَتَادَة: إِن الحواريين كلهم من قُرَيْش: أَبُو بكر وَعمر وَعُثْمَان وَعلي وَحَمْزَة وجعفر وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَة بن الْجراح وَعُثْمَان بن مَظْعُون وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن عَوْف وَسعد بن أبي وَقاص وَطَلْحَة بن عبيد الله وَالزُّبَيْر بن الْعَوام، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم.*
*...........*
*(16/225)*
*قَالَ الصَّاغَانِي فِي* *(الْعباب) : اليرموك مَوضِع بِنَاحِيَة الشَّام وَهُوَ يفعول. قلت: هُوَ مَوضِع بَين أَذْرُعَات ودمشق، وَقَالَ سيف بن عمر: كَانَت وقْعَة اليرموك فِي سنة ثَلَاث عشرَة من الْهِجْرَة قبل فتح دمشق، وَتَبعهُ على ذَلِك ابْن جرير الطَّبَرِيّ، وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن إِسْحَاق: كَانَت فِي رَجَب سنة خمس عشرَة، وَكَذَا نقل ابْن عَسَاكِر عَن أبي عبيد والوليد وَابْن لَهِيعَة وَاللَّيْث وَأبي معشر: أَنَّهَا كَانَت فِي سنة خمس عشرَة بعد فتح دمشق، وَقَالَ ابْن الْكَلْبِيّ، كَانَت وقْعَة اليرموك يَوْم الْإِثْنَيْنِ لخمس مضين من رَجَب سنة خمس عشرَة، وَقَالَ ابْن عَسَاكِر: وَهَذَا هُوَ الْمَحْفُوظ، وَكَانَت من أعظم فتوح الْمُسلمين، وَكَانَ رَأس عَسْكَر هِرقل ماهان الأرمني، وَرَأس عَسْكَر الْمُسلمين أَبَا عُبَيْدَة بن الْجراح، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَكَانَت بَينهم خمس وقعات عَظِيمَة، فآخر الْأَمر نصر الله الْمُسلمين وَقتلُوا مِنْهُم مائَة ألف وَخَمْسَة آلَاف نفس، وأسروا أَرْبَعِينَ ألفا وقُتِل من الْمُسلمين أَرْبَعَة آلَاف، ختم الله لَهُم بِالشَّهَادَةِ، وَقتل ماهان على دمشق وَبعث أَبُو عُبَيْدَة الْكتاب والبشارة إِلَى عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، بحذيفة بن الْيَمَان مَعَ عشرَة من الْمُهَاجِرين وَالْأَنْصَار، وغنم الْمُسلمُونَ غنيمَة عَظِيمَة حَتَّى أصَاب الْفَارِس أَرْبَعَة وَعشْرين ألف مِثْقَال من الذَّهَب، وَكَذَلِكَ من الْفضة، وَكَانَ الْمُسلمُونَ خَمْسَة وَأَرْبَعين ألفا، وَقيل: سِتَّة وَسِتِّينَ ألفا، وَقد ذكرنَا أَن الْقَتْلَى مِنْهُم أَرْبَعَة آلَاف، وَكَانَت الرّوم فِي تِسْعمائَة ألف، وَكَانَ جبلة بن الإيهم مَعَ عرب غَسَّان فِي سِتِّينَ ألفا، وَالله أعلم*
*.....*
*(16/225)*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو الشَّاء**: وَمن خَواص طَلْحَة بن عبيد الله أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذا لم يره قَالَ: مَالِي لَا أرى الْمليح الفصيح؟ ولقبه: بالفياض، وَطَلْحَة الْخَيْر وَطَلْحَة الْجُود، وَلم يثبت مَعَه يَوْم أحد غَيره، وَعَن الْمبرد: كَانَ يُقَال لطلْحَة بن عبيد الله: طَلْحَة الطلحات، وَخلف مَالا جزيلاً: ثَلَاثِينَ ألف ألف، وَفِي الصَّحَابَة من اسْمه طَلْحَة نَحْو الْعشْرين.*
*.......*
*(16/230)*
*وَادّعى الشريف المرتضي الموسوي فِي* *(غرره) : أَن خطْبَة عَليّ لابنَة أبي جهل مَوْضُوع فَلَا يَسْتَوِي سَمَاعه ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَنَّهُ ثَبت فِي (الصَّحِيح) فِي حَدِيث الْمسور بن مخرمَة، وَأخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ عَن عبد الله بن الزبير وَصَححهُ. قَوْله: (وَهَذَا عَليّ ناكح بنت أبي جهل)*
*....*
*(16/234)*
*مَّاد بن مُعَاوِيَة بن الْحَارِث بن سَلمَة بن مَالك أَبُو عبد الله الْخُزَاعِيّ الْمروزِي الْأَعْوَر الرفاء الفارض، أحد شُيُوخ البُخَارِيّ، وَفِي* *(التَّهْذِيب) : روى عَنهُ البُخَارِيّ مَقْرُونا بِغَيْرِهِ، سكن مصر، وَمَات بسر من رأى مسجوناً فِي محنة سنة ثَمَان وَعشْرين وَمِائَتَيْنِ. قَالَه أَبُو دَاوُد. وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم بن مُحَمَّد نفطويه: كَانَ مُقَيّدا فجر بأقياده وَأُلْقِي فِي حُفْرَة لم يُكفن وَلم يصلَّ عَلَيْهِ، فعل ذَلِك بِهِ صَاحب ابْن أبي دؤاد؟ . وَفِي (التَّهْذِيب) : خرج نعيم إِلَى مصر فَأَقَامَ بهَا نيفاً وَأَرْبَعين سنة ثمَّ حمل إِلَى الْعرَاق فِي امتحان الْقُرْآن مَعَ الْبُوَيْطِيّ مقيدين، فَمَاتَ نعيم بالعسكر بسامرة،*
*........*
*(16/235)*
*ابن عمر رضي الله عنه*
*وَقيل**: كَانَ سَبَب مَوته أَن الْحجَّاج دس عَلَيْهِ من مس رجله بِحَرْبَة مَسْمُومَة فَمَرض بهَا إِلَى أَن مَاتَ.*
*......*
*(16/236)*
*(صَاحب النَّعْلَيْنِ) أَي: نَعْلي النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَكَانَ ابْن مَسْعُود هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يحمل نَعْلي النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ويتعاهدهما.*
*وَكَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خصص ابْن مَسْعُود بِنَفسِهِ اختصاصاً شَدِيدا، كَانَ لَا يَحْجُبهُ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذا جَاءَ وَلَا يخفي عَنهُ سره، وَكَانَ يلج عَلَيْهِ ويلبسه نَعْلَيْه ويستره إِذا اغْتسل ويوقظه إِذا نَام، وَكَانَ يعرف فِي الصَّحَابَة بِصَاحِب السوَاد والسواك،* 
*......*
*(16/240)*
*أبي مُحَمَّد الْحسن وَأبي عبد الله الْحُسَيْن، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، وفضائلهما لَا تعد ومناقبهما لَا تحد. وَترك الْحسن الْخلَافَة لله تَعَالَى لَا لعِلَّة وَلَا لذلة وَلَا لقلَّة، وَكَانَ ذَلِك تَحْقِيقا لمعجزة جده رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، حَيْثُ قَالَ**: يُصْلِح الله بِهِ بَين طائفتين، وهما طائفته وَطَائِفَة مُعَاوِيَة، مَاتَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ مسموماً سنة تسع وَأَرْبَعين وَلم يكن بَين وِلَادَته وَحمل الْحُسَيْن إلاَّ طهر وَاحِد، وَأما الْحُسَيْن فَقتله سِنَان، بِكَسْر السِّين الْمُهْملَة وبالنونين: ابْن أنس النَّخعِيّ يَوْم الْجُمُعَة يَوْم عَاشُورَاء سنة إِحْدَى وَسِتِّينَ بكربلاء من أَرض الْعرَاق، وَيُقَال كَانَ مولد الْحسن فِي رَمَضَان سنة ثَلَاث من الْهِجْرَة عِنْد الْأَكْثَرين، وَقيل: بعد ذَلِك، ومولد الْحُسَيْن فِي شعْبَان سنة أَربع من الْهِجْرَة فِي قَول الْأَكْثَرين.*
*قَالَ نافِعُ بنُ جُبَيْرٍ عنْ أبِي هُرَيْرَةَ عَانَقَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الحَسَنَ*
*.............*
*(16/242)*
*مَّ إِن الله تَعَالَى جازى هَذَا الْفَاسِق الظَّالِم عبيد الله بن زِيَاد بِأَن جعل قَتله على يَدي إِبْرَاهِيم بن الأشتر يَوْم السبت لثمان بَقينَ من ذِي الْحجَّة سنة سِتّ وَسِتِّينَ على أَرض يُقَال لَهَا**: الجازر، بَينهَا وَبَين الْموصل خَمْسَة فراسخ، وَكَانَ الْمُخْتَار بن أبي عُبَيْدَة الثَّقَفِيّ أرْسلهُ لقِتَال ابْن زِيَاد، وَلما قتل ابْن زِيَاد جِيءَ بِرَأْسِهِ وبرؤوس أَصْحَابه وطرحت بَين يَدي الْمُخْتَار، وَجَاءَت حَيَّة دقيقة تخللت الرؤوس حَتَّى دخلت فِي فَم ابْن مرْجَانَة وَهُوَ ابْن زِيَاد وَخرجت من منخره وَدخلت فِي منخره وَخرجت من فِيهِ، وَجعلت تدخل وَتخرج من رَأسه بَين الرؤوس، ثمَّ إِن الْمُخْتَار بعث بِرَأْس ابْن زِيَاد ورؤوس الَّذين قتلوا مَعَه إِلَى مَكَّة إِلَى مُحَمَّد بن الْحَنَفِيَّة، وَقيل: إِلَى عبد الله بن الزبير، فنصبها بِمَكَّة وأحرق ابْن الأشتر جثة ابْن زِيَاد وجثث البَاقِينَ.* 
*.....*
*(16/243)*
*روى التِّرْمِذِيّ وَابْن حبَان من طَرِيق هَانِيء بن هانىء عَن عَليّ، قَالَ**: كَانَ الْحسن أشبه برَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَا بَين الرَّأْس إِلَى الصَّدْر وَالْحُسَيْن أشبه بِالنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَا كَانَ أَسْفَل فِي ذَلِك.*
*......*
*(16/244)*
*مَات على فرَاشه بحمص، وَقيل بِالْمَدِينَةِ، وَالْأول أصح سنة إِحْدَى وَعشْرين، وَقَالَ صَاحب* *(التَّوْضِيح) : قَالَ الصّديق، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، حِين احْتضرَ والنسوة يبْكين: دَعْهُنَّ تهريق دُمُوعهنَّ على أبي سُلَيْمَان، فَهَل قَامَت النِّسَاء عَن مثله؟ قلت: هَذَا غلط فَاحش يظْهر بِالتَّأَمُّلِ، وَقَالَ الزبير بن بكار: انقرض ولد خَالِد وَلم يبْق مِنْهُم أحد، وورثهم أَيُّوب بن سَلمَة.*
*........*
*(16/247)*
*إِنَّه أسلم زمن الْحُدَيْبِيَة وَأسْلمت أمه أَيْضا بعده، وَكتب مُعَاوِيَة للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَولي إمرة دمشق عَن عمر بن الْخطاب بعد موت أَخِيه يزِيد بن أبي سُفْيَان سنة تسع عشرَة، وَاسْتمرّ عَلَيْهَا بعد ذَلِك فِي خلَافَة عُثْمَان ثمَّ زمَان محاربته لعَلي وَالْحسن، ثمَّ اجْتمع عَلَيْهِ النَّاس فِي سنة إِحْدَى وَأَرْبَعين إِلَى أَن مَاتَ سنة سِتِّينَ، فَكَانَت ولَايَته مَا بَين إِمَارَة ومحاربة ومملكة أَكثر من أَرْبَعِينَ سنة مُتَوَالِيَة**.*
*........*
*(16/248)*
*زَوجهَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِمَكَّة قبل الْهِجْرَة بِسنتَيْنِ فِي قَول أبي عُبَيْدَة، وَقيل**: قبلهَا بِثَلَاث سِنِين، وَقيل: بِسنة وَنصف، وَهِي بنت سِتّ سِنِين وَبنى بهَا بِالْمَدِينَةِ بعد مُنْصَرفه من وقْعَة بدر فِي شَوَّال سنة اثْنَتَيْنِ من الْهِجْرَة وَهِي بنت تسع سِنِين، وَمَات النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَلها نَحْو ثَمَان عشرَة سنة، وَعَاشَتْ بعده قَرِيبا من خمسين سنة، وَأكْثر الناسُ الْأَخْذ عَنْهَا ونقلوا عَنْهَا من الْأَحْكَام والآداب شَيْئا كثيرا، حَتَّى قيل: إِن ربع الْأَحْكَام الشَّرْعِيَّة منقولة عَنْهَا، رُوِيَ لَهَا عَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ألف حَدِيث وَعشرَة أَحَادِيث، وَلم تَلد للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَسَأَلته أَن تكتني، فَقَالَ: إكتني بِابْن أختك، قَالَت: أم عبد الله.*
*........*
*(16/252)*
*من عَدِمَ المَاء وَالتُّرَاب يُصَلِّي على حَاله، وَللشَّافِعِيّ فِيهِ أَرْبَعَة أَقْوَال، أَصَحهَا**: أَنه يجب عَلَيْهِ أَن يُصَلِّي وَيجب أَن يُعِيدهَا. وَالثَّانِي: تحرم عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَتجب الْإِعَادَة. وَالثَّالِث: لَا تجب عَلَيْهِ وَلَكِن تسْتَحب وَيجب الْقَضَاء. الرَّابِع: تجب الصَّلَاة وَلَا تجب الْإِعَادَة، وَهَذَا مَذْهَب الْمُزنِيّ، وَعند أبي حنيفَة: يمسك عَن الصَّلَاة وَلَا يجب عَلَيْهِ التَّشَبُّه، وَعند أبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد: يجب التَّشَبُّه، وَلَا خلاف فِي الْقَضَاء*
*.......*
*(254)*
*وَزعم مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن بن زبالة أَن الْإِيمَان اسْم من أَسمَاء الْمَدِينَة، وَاحْتج بِالْآيَةِ، وَلَا حجَّة لَهُ فِيهَا، لِأَن الْإِيمَان لَيْسَ بمَكَان*
*.....*
*(16/255)*
*(بُعَاث) بِضَم الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة وَتَخْفِيف الْعين الْمُهْملَة وَفِي آخِره ثاء مُثَلّثَة: وَهُوَ يَوْم من أَيَّام الْأَوْس والخزرج مَعْرُوف، وَقَالَ العسكري: روى بَعضهم عَن الْخَلِيل بن أَحْمد بالغين الْمُعْجَمَة، وَقَالَ أَبُو مَنْصُور الْأَزْهَرِي: صحفه ابْن المظفر، وَمَا كَانَ الْخَلِيل ليخفى عَلَيْهِ هَذَا الْيَوْم لِأَنَّهُ من مشاهير أَيَّام الْعَرَب، وَإِنَّمَا صحفه اللَّيْث وَعَزاهُ إِلَى الْخَلِيل نَفسه وَهُوَ لِسَانه، وَذكر النَّوَوِيّ أَن أَبَا عُبَيْدَة معمر بن الْمثنى ذكره أَيْضا بغين مُعْجمَة، وَحكى الْقَزاز فِي (الْجَامِع) : أَنه يُقَال بِفَتْح أَوله أَيْضا، وَذكر عِيَاض: أَن الْأصيلِيّ رَوَاهُ بِالْوَجْهَيْنِ  ، يَعْنِي بِالْعينِ الْمُهْملَة والمعجمة، وَأَن الَّذِي وَقع فِي رِوَايَة أبي ذَر بالغين الْمُعْجَمَة وَجها وَاحِدًا، وَهُوَ مَكَان، وَيُقَال: إِنَّه حصن على ميلين من الْمَدِينَة، وَقَالَ ابْن قرقول: يجوز صرفه وَتَركه. قلت: إِذا كَانَ اسْم يَوْم يجوز صرفه، وَإِذا كَانَ اسْم بقْعَة يتْرك صرفه للتأنيث والعلمية. وَقَالَ أَبُو مُوسَى الْمَدِينِيّ: بُعَاث، حصن لِلْأَوْسِ، وَقَالَ ابْن قرقول: وَهُوَ على لَيْلَتَيْنِ من الْمَدِينَة، وَكَانَت بِهِ وقْعَة عَظِيمَة بَين الْأَوْس والخزرج قتل فِيهَا كثير مِنْهُم، وَكَانَ رَئِيس الأول فِيهِ حضير وَالِد أسيد بن حضير، وَكَانَ يُقَال لَهُ: حضير الْكَتَائِب وَكَانَ فارسهم، وَيُقَال: إِنَّه ركز الرمْح فِي قدمه يَوْم بُعَاث، وَقَالَ: أَتَرَوْنَ أَنِّي أفر؟ فَقتل يَوْمئِذٍ، وَكَانَ لَهُ حصن منيع يُقَال لَهُ: وأقم، وَكَانَ رَئِيس الْخَزْرَج يَوْمئِذٍ، وَكَانَ ذَلِك قبل الْهِجْرَة بِخمْس سِنِين، وَقيل: بِأَرْبَعِينَ سنة، وَقيل: بِأَكْثَرَ من ذَلِك. وَقَالَ فِي (الواعي) : بقيت الْحَرْب بَينهم قَائِمَة مائَة وَعشْرين سنة حَتَّى جَاءَ الْإِسْلَام. وَفِي (الْجَامِع) : كَأَنَّهُ سمى بعاثاً لنهوض الْقَبَائِل بَعْضهَا إِلَى بعض، وَقَالَ أَبُو الْفرج الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ّ: إِن سَبَب ذَلِك أَنه كَانَ من قاعدتهم أَن الْأَصِيل لَا يقتل بالحليف، فَقتل رجل من الْأَوْس حليفاً للخزرج، فأرادوا أَن يقيدوه فامتنعوا، فَوَقَعت بَينهم الْحَرْب لأجل ذَلِك.* 
*.....*
*(16/255)*
*قَالَ محيي السّنة**: لَيْسَ المُرَاد مِنْهُ الِانْتِقَال عَن النّسَب الولادي، وَمَعْنَاهُ: لَوْلَا أَن الْهِجْرَة أَمر ديني وَعبادَة مَأْمُور بهَا لانتسبت إِلَى داركم، وَالْغَرَض مِنْهُ التَّعْرِيض بِأَنَّهُ لَا فَضِيلَة أَعلَى من النُّصْرَة بعد الْهِجْرَة، وَبَيَان أَنهم بلغُوا من الْكَرَامَة مبلغا لَوْلَا أَنه من الْمُهَاجِرين لعد نَفسه من الْأَنْصَار، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم،* 
*......

*​*......*
*(**16/265)*
*(حَتَّى يَكُونُوا كالملح فِي الطَّعَام) يَعْنِي من الْقلَّة، وَوجه التَّشْبِيه بَين الْأَنْصَاروَال  ْملح هُوَ أَن الْملح جُزْء يسير من الطَّعَام وَفِيه إِصْلَاحه، فَكَذَلِكالْأَن  ْصَار وَأَوْلَادهمْ من بعدهمْ، جُزْء يسير بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَىالْمُهَاجِ  رين وَأَوْلَادهمْ الَّذين انتشروا فِي الْبِلَاد وملكوا الأقاليم،فَلذَل  ِك قَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مُخَاطبا للمهاجرين: (فَمن ولي مِنْكُم أمرا يضرُّ فِيهِ) أَي: فِي ذَلِك الْأَمر (أحدا أَو يَنْفَعهُ فليقبل من محسنهم) أَي: محسن الْأَنْصَار، وَالَّذين ملكوا من بعد النَّبِي صلىالله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، من الْخُلَفَاء الرَّاشِدين كلهم من الْمُهَاجِرين،و  َكَذَلِكَ من بني أُميَّة وَمن بني الْعَبَّاس كلهم من أَوْلَاد الْمُهَاجِرين.*
*....*
*(16/277)*
*قَالَ الزبير**: كَانَت خَدِيجَة تدعى فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة الطاهرة، أمهَا فَاطِمَة بنتزَائِدَة بن الْأَصَم، والأصم اسْمه: جُنْدُب بن هرم بن رَوَاحَة بن حجر بن عبد معيص بن عَامر بنلؤَي، تزَوجهَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فِي سنة خمس وَعشْرين منمولده فِي قَول الْجُمْهُور، وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر: كَانَت إِذْ تزَوجهَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،بنت أَرْبَعِينَ سنة، وأقامت مَعَه أَرْبعا وَعشْرين سنة وَتوفيت وَهِي بنت أَربعوَسِتِّينَ سنة، وَسِتَّة أشهر، وَكَانَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،إِذْ تزَوجهَا ابْن إِحْدَى وَعشْرين سنة، وَقيل: ابْن خمس وَعشْرين، وَهُوَ الْأَكْثَر، وَقيل: ابْن ثَلَاثِينَ وَتوفيت قبل الْهِجْرَة بِخمْس سِنِين.

**(16/280)*
*اخْتلفُوا فِي أول من بنى الْكَعْبَة، فَقيل**: أول منبناها الْمَلَائِكَة ليطوفوا خوفًا من الله حِين قَالُوا: {أَتجْعَلُ فِيهَا من يفْسد فِيهَا} (الْبَقَرَة: 03) . الْآيَة، وَقيل: أول من بناها آدم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، ذكره ابْنإِسْحَاق، وَقيل: أول منبناها شِيث، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَكَانَ فِي عهد آدم الْبَيْتالْمَعْ  مُور فَرفع، وَقيل: رفع وَقتالطوفان، وَقيل: كَانَتتِسْعَة أَذْرع من عهد إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، وَلم يكن لَهَا سقف،وَلما بناها قُرَيْش قبل الْإِسْلَام زادوا فِيهَا تِسْعَة أَذْرع فَكَانَت ثَمَانعشرَة ذِرَاعا، وَرفعُوا بَابهَا من الأَرْض لَا يصعد إِلَيْهَا إِلَّا بدرج أَوسلم، وَذَلِكَ حِين سرق دويك مولى بني مليح مَال الْكَعْبَة، وَأول من عمل لَهَاغلقان تبع، ثمَّ لما بناها ابْن الزبير زَاد فِيهَا تِسْعَة أَذْرع أُخْرَىفَكَانَت سبعا وَعشْرين ذِرَاعا، وعَلى ذَلِك هِيَ إِلَى الْآن.*
*....*
*(16/289)*
*أَيَّام الْجَاهِلِيَّة وَهِي الْأَيَّام الَّتِي كَانَت قبلالْإِسْلَام، قَالَ بَعضهم**: أَي مَا كَانَ بَين مولد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم والمبعث،وَفِيه نظر، وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: أَيَّامالْجَاهِ  لِيَّة هِيَ مُدَّة الْفطْرَة الَّتِي كَانَت بَين عِيسَى وَرَسُول الله،عَلَيْهِمَ  ا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَسميت بهَا لِكَثْرَة جهالاتهم. قلت: هَذَا هُوَالصَّوَاب.*
*.....*
*(16/290)*
*عيد بن الْمسيب التَّابِعِيّ الْكَبِير الْفَقِيه، ومسيب هُوَ ابْن حزنبن أبي وهب بن عَمْرو ابْن عَائِذ بن عمرَان بن مَخْزُوم الْقرشِي المَخْزُومِي،أَ  بُو مُحَمَّد الْمدنِي، مَاتَ سنة أَربع وَتِسْعين فِي خلَافَة الْوَلِيد بن عبدالْملك وَهُوَ ابْن خمس وَسبعين سنة، وَهُوَ يروي عَن أَبِيه الْمسيب، بتَشْديدالْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف الْمَفْتُوحَة، وَحكى كسرهَا، وَكَانَ الْمسيب مِمَّن بَايعتَحت الشَّجَرَة وَكَانَ تَاجِرًا**. وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: قَالَالْحفاظ: لم يروِ عَن الْمسيب إلاَّ ابْنه سعيد، قَالَ: وَفِيه رد على الْحَاكِم أبي عبد الله الْحَافِظ فِيمَا قَالَ:لم يخرج البُخَارِيّ عَن أحد مِمَّن لم يروِ عَنهُ*
*إلاَّ راوٍ واحدٍ، قَالَ**: وَلَعَلَّه أَرَادَ من غير الصَّحَابَة، وَالْمُسَيب هُوَ ابْنحزن، بِفَتْح الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَسُكُون الزَّاي وَفِي آخِره نون وَكَانَ منالْمُهَاجِرين وَمن أَشْرَاف قُرَيْش فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر: قَالَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لحزن: (مَا اسْمك؟) قَالَ: حزن،قَالَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (أَنْت سهل؟) فَقَالَ:إسم سماني بِهِ أبي. ويروى أَنهقَالَ لَهُ: إِنَّمَا السهولة للحمار. قَالَ سعيد بن الْمسيب: فَمَا زَالَت الحزونة تعرف فِينَا حَتَّى الْيَوْم، وَفِيهأخرج البُخَارِيّ أَيْضا فِي الْأَدَب*
*.....
**(16/292)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن قدامَة فِي* *(الْمُغنِي) : لَيْسَ منشَرِيعَة الْإِسْلَام صمت الْكَلَام، وَظَاهر الْأَخْبَار تَحْرِيمه. وَاحْتجبِحَدِيث أبي بكر وَبِحَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ. يرفعهُ: لَا يتم بعداحْتِلَام وَلَا يصمت يَوْم إِلَى اللَّيْل، أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد، وَقَالَ: فَإِن نذر ذَلِك لم يلْزمه الْوَفَاء، وَبِهَذَا قَالَالشَّافِعِ  ي وَأَصْحَاب الرَّأْي، وَلَا نعلم فِيهِ خلافًا. فَإِن قلت: روىالتِّرْمِذِي  ّ من حَدِيث عبد الله بن عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ: من صمت نجا. وَأخرج ابْن أبي الدُّنْيَا مُرْسلا بِرِجَال ثقاة: أيسر الْعِبَادَة الصمت. قلت: الصمتالْمُبَاح المرغوب فِيهِ ترك الْكَلَام الْبَاطِل، وَكَذَا الْمُبَاح الَّذِي يجرإِلَى شَيْء من ذَلِك، والصمت الْمنْهِي عَنهُ ترك الْكَلَام عَن الْحق لمنيستطيعه، وَكَذَا الْمُبَاح الَّذِي يَسْتَوِي طرفاه*
*.......*
*(16/293)*
*وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم**: (إِن الله يَنْهَاكُم أَن تحلفُوا بِآبَائِكُمْ، فَمن كَانَحَالفا فليحلف بِاللَّه أَو ليصمت) وَفِيرِوَايَة: لَا تحلفُوا بِالطَّوَاغِيتِ وَلَا بِآبَائِكُمْ. قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: فَإِن قيل:هَذَا الحَدِيث مُخَالف لقَوْله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: (أَفْلح وَأَبِيهِ إِن صدق) فَجَوَابه: إِن هَذِه كلمة تجْرِي على اللِّسَان لَا يقْصدبهَا الْيَمين، وَقَالَ غَيره: بل هِيَ منجملَة مَا يُزَاد فِي الْكَلَام لمُجَرّد التَّقْرِير والتأكيد، وَلَا يُرَاد بهَاالْقسم كَمَا تزاد صِيغَة النداء لمُجَرّد الِاخْتِصَاص دون الْقَصْد إِلَى النداء.*
*......*
*(16/**300)*
* وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين: لَعَلَّ هَؤُلَاءِ كَانُوا من نسل الَّذين مسخوا فَبَقيَ فيهمذَلِك الحكم. وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر: إِضَافَة الزِّنَا إِلَى غير الْمُكَلف وَإِقَامَة الْحُدُودفِي الْبَهَائِم عِنْد جمَاعَة أهل الْعلم مُنكر، وَلَو صَحَّ لكانوا من الْجِنّ،لِأَن الْعِبَادَات فِي الْجِنّ وَالْإِنْس دون غَيرهمَا. وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: يحْتَمل أَن يُقَال: كَانُوا من الْإِنْس فمسخوا قردة وتغيرواعَن الصُّورَة الإنسانية فَقَط، وَكَانَ صورته صُورَة الزِّنَا وَالرَّجم وَلم يكنثمَّة تَكْلِيف وَلَا حدّ، وَإِنَّمَا ظَنّه الَّذِي ظن فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة مَعَأَن هَذِه الْحِكَايَة لم تُوجد فِي بعض نسخ البُخَارِيّ، وَقَالَ الْحميدِي: فِي (الْجمع بَينالصَّحِيحَي  ْنِ) : هَذَا الحَدِيث وَقع فِي بضعنسخ البُخَارِيّ، وَأَن أَبَا مَسْعُود وَحده ذكره فِي (الْأَطْرَاف) ، قَالَ: وَلَيْسَ هَذَا فِي نسخ البُخَارِيّ أصلا، فَلَعَلَّهُ منالْأَحَادِيث المقحمة فِي كتاب البُخَارِيّ، وَقَالَ بَعضهم فِي الرَّد علىابْن التِّين بِأَنَّهُ: ثَبت فِي (صَحِيح مُسلم) : أَنالممسوخ لَا نسل لَهُ، وَيُعَكر عَلَيْهِ بِمَا ثَبت أَيْضا فِي صَحِيح مُسلم أَنالنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لما أُوتِيَ بالضب، قَالَ: لَعَلَّه من الْقُرُون الَّتِي مسخت. وَقَالَ فِي الفأر: فقدت أمة منبني إِسْرَائِيل لَا أَرَاهَا إلاَّ الفار وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب أَبُو إِسْحَاق الزّجاجوَأَبُو بكر بن الْعَرَبِيّ حَيْثُ قَالَا: إِن الْمَوْجُود من القردة من نسلالممسوخ، وَأجِيب بِأَنَّهُ، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ ذَلِك قبل الْوَحْيإِلَيْه  ِ يحقيقة الْأَمر فِي ذَلِك، وَفِيه نظر لعدم الدَّلِيل عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَفِي الرَّد على ابْن عبد الْبر بِأَنَّهُ لَا يلْزم من كَون صُورَة الْوَاقِعَةصُور  َة الزِّنَا، وَالرَّجم يكون ذَلِك زنا حَقِيقَة وَلَا حدا، وَإِنَّمَا أطلقذَلِك عَلَيْهِ لشبهه بِهِ، فَلَا يسْتَلْزم ذَلِك إِيقَاع التَّكْلِيف علىالْحَيَوَان. وَأجِيب: عَنهُ بِالْجَوَابِ الأول من جوابي الْكرْمَانِي فِي ذَلِك،وَقَالَ فِي الرَّد على الْحميدِي، بقوله: وَمَا قَالَه الْحميدِي مَرْدُود، فَإِن الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُورفِي مُعظم الْأُصُول الَّتِي وقفنا عَلَيْهَا، ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَن وقُوف الْحميدِيعلى الْأُصُول أَكثر وَأَصَح من وقُوف هَذَا الْمُعْتَرض، لِأَنَّهُ جمع بَين (الصَّحِيحَيْنِ) وَمثله أدرىبحالهما، وَلَو كَانَ فِي أصل البُخَارِيّ هَذَا الحَدِيث لم يجْزم بنفيه عَنالْأُصُول قطعا وجزماً على أَنه غير مَوْجُود فِي رِوَايَة النَّسَفِيّ، وَقَالَهَذَا الْقَائِل أَيْضا: وتجويزالْحميدِي أَن يُزَاد فِي (صَحِيحالبُخَار  يّ) مَا لَيْسَ مِنْهُ يُنَافِي مَاعَلَيْهِ الْعلمَاء من الحكم بتصحيح جَمِيع مَا أوردهُ البُخَارِيّ فِي كِتَابه،وَمن اتِّفَاقهم على أَنه مَقْطُوع بنسبته إِلَيْهِ. قلت: فِيهِ نظر،لِأَن مِنْهُم من تعرض إِلَى بعض رِجَاله بِعَدَمِ الوثوق وبكونه من أهلالْأَهْوَاء، وَدَعوى الحكم بتصحيح جَمِيع مَا أوردهُ البُخَارِيّ فِيهِ غيرموجهة، لِأَن دَعْوَى الْكُلية تحْتَاج إِلَى دَلِيل قَاطع، وَيرد مَا قَالَهأَيْضا بِأَن النَّسَفِيّ لم يذكر هَذَا الحَدِيث فِيهِ.*
*.......*
*(16/305)*
*وَاقْتصر البُخَارِيّ فِي ذكر نسبه الشريف علىهَذَا وَلم يذكرهُ إِلَى آدم، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، لِأَن أهل النّسَب أَجمعُواعَلَيْه  ِ إِلَى هُنَا، وَمَا وَرَاء ذَلِك فِيهِ اخْتِلَاف كثير جدا، وَاخْتلفُوافِيم  َا بَين عدنان وَإِسْمَاعِيل، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، من الْآبَاء، فَقيل**: سَبْعَة آبَاء بَينهمَا، وَقيل: تِسْعَة، وَقيل: خَمْسَة عشر أَبَا، وَقيل: أَرْبَعُونَ، وَأخذُوا ذَلِك من كتاب رخيا وَهُوَ يورخ كَاتبإرمياء، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، وَكَانَ قد حملا معد بن عدنان إِلَى جَزِيرَةالْعَرَ  ب ليَالِي بخت نصر فَأثْبت رخيا فِي كتبه نِسْبَة عدنان فَهُوَ مَعْرُوفعِنْد أَخْبَار أهل الْكتاب وعلمائهم، مُثبت فِي أسفارهم، وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِأَئِمَّ  ة هَذَا الشَّأْن فِي نسب عدنان قَالُوا: عدنان بن أدد بن مقوم بن ناحور بن تيرح بن يعرب ابْن يشجب بننبت بن قيدار بن إِسْمَاعِيل بن إِبْرَاهِيم خَلِيل الرَّحْمَن بن تارح وَهُوَ آزربن ناحور بن ساروح بن راعو بن فالخ بن عيبر بن شالخ بن إرفخشذ بن سَام بن نوح،عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، بن لامك بن متوشلخ بن أَخْنُوخ، وَهُوَ إِدْرِيس، عَلَيْهِالسَّلَ  ام، ابْن يرد بن مهلائيل بن قينان بن أنوش بن شِيث بن آدم عَلَيْهِالسَّلَ  ام.*
*1583 –* 
*...........
**(16/309)**ن وفادة الْجِنّ كَانَت سِتّ مَرَّات**. الأولى: قيل فِيهَا: اغتيل واستظيروَالْتمس  . الثَّانِيَة: كَانَت بالحجون. الثَّالِثَة: كَانَت بِأَعْلَى مَكَّة وانصاع فِي الْجبَال. الرَّابِعَة: كَانَتببقيع الْغَرْقَد وَفِي هَؤُلَاءِ اللَّيَالِي حضر ابْن مَسْعُود، وَخط عَلَيْهِ. الْخَامِسَة: كَانَتخَارج الْمَدِينَة وحضرها الزبير بن الْعَوام. السَّادِسَة: كَانَت فِيبعض أَسْفَاره وحضرها بِلَال بن الْحَارِث. وَقَالَ إِبْنِ إِسْحَاق: لما آيس رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، من خبر ثَقِيفانْصَرف عَن الطَّائِف رَاجعا إِلَى مَكَّة حَتَّى كَانَ بنخلة، قَامَ من جَوفاللَّيْل يُصَلِّي فَمر بِهِ النَّفر من الْجِنّ الَّذين ذكرهم الله فِيمَا ذكر ليسَبْعَة نفر من أهل جن نَصِيبين، فَاسْتَمعُوا لَهُ، فَلَمَّا فرغ من صلَاته ولواإِلَى قَومهمْ منذرين قد آمنُوا وَأَجَابُوا إِلَى مَا سمعُوا، فَقص الله خبرهمعَلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ تَعَالَى: {وَإِذصرفنَا إِلَيْك نَفرا من الْجِنّ}* *.....**(16/310)**للنَّاس فِي أكل الْجِنّ وشربهم ثَلَاثَةأَقْوَا  ل: أَحدهَا: أَن جَمِيع الْجِنّ لَا يَأْكُلُون وَلَا يشربون، وَهَذَا قَولسَاقِط**. الثَّانِي: أَن صنفامِنْهُم يَأْكُلُون وَيَشْرَبُونَ، وَصِنْفًا مِنْهُم يَأْكُلُون وَلَا يشربون، وَعَنوهب: خَالص الْجِنّ ريح لَا يَأْكُلُونوَلَا يشربون وَلَا يتوالدون، وَمِنْهُم أَجنَاس يَأْكُلُون وَيَشْرَبُونَوي  توالدون ويتناكحون مِنْهُم: السعاليوالغيلان والقطرب وَغَيرهَا. الثَّالِث: أَن جَمِيع الْجِنّ يَأْكُلُون وَيَشْرَبُونَ لظَاهِرالْأَحَا  دِيث الصَّحِيحَة وعمومها، وَاخْتلف أَصْحَاب هَذَا القَوْل فِي أكلهموشربهم، فَقَالَ بَعضهم: أكلهموشربهم تشمم واسترواح لَا مضغ وَلَا بلع، وَهَذَا قَول لَا يرد عَلَيْهِ دَلِيل، وَقَالَبَعضهم: أكلهم وشربهم مضغ وبلع، وَهَذَاالقَوْل هُوَ الَّذِي تشهد بِهِ الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة.**,,,**الحمد لله "* الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الحمد لله 
اليوم : الأحد 
الموافق : 1/ شعبان / 1442 هجري 
الموافق : 14/3 / 2021 ميلادي 

" المجلد السابع عشر من " عمدة القاري " للحافظ بدر الدين العيني رحمه الله 


*(17/17)*
*وَابْن الْمسيب هُوَ سعيد يروي عَن أَبِيه الْمسيب ابْن حزن بن أبي وهب الْقرشِي المَخْزُومِي، وَقيل**: قَالَ الْحفاظ: لم يرو عَن الْمسيب إلاَّ سعيد، وَالْمَشْهُور من شَرط البُخَارِيّ أَنه لَا يروي عَمَّن لَهُ راوٍ وَاحِد. وَأجِيب: بِأَنَّهُ لَعَلَّه أَرَادَ من غير الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم.*

*....*
*(17/17)*
* (لأَسْتَغْفِرَن لَك) قَوْله: وَنزلت: {إِنَّك لَا تهدي من أَحْبَبْت} (الْقَصَص: 56) . هَذَا ظَاهر أَنه نزل فِي قصَّة أبي طَالب، وروى أَحْمد من طَرِيق أبي حَازِم عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة فِي قصَّة أبي طَالب، قَالَ: فَأنْزل الله: {إِنَّك لَا تهدي من أَحْبَبْت} (الْقَصَص: 56) . وَهَذَا كُله ظَاهر على أَنه مَاتَ على غير الْإِسْلَام. فَإِن قلت: ذكر السُّهيْلي أَنه رأى فِي بعض كتب المَسْعُودِيّ أَنه أسلم. قلت: مثل هَذَا لَا يُعَارض مَا فِي الصَّحِيح، وَالله أعلم.*
*......*
*(17/19)*
*مَا الْحِكْمَة فِي إسرائه إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس ثمَّ إِلَى السَّمَوَات فَهَلا أسرِي بِهِ من الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام إِلَى السَّمَوَات قلت ليجمع - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَة بَين رُؤْيَة الْقبْلَتَيْنِ أَو لِأَن بَيت الْمُقَدّس كَانَ هِجْرَة غَالب الْأَنْبِيَاء قبله فَرَحل إِلَيْهِ ليجمع بَين أشتات الْفَضَائِل أَو لِأَنَّهُ مَحل الْمَحْشَر وغالب مَا اتّفق لَهُ فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَة يُنَاسب الْأَحْوَال الأخروية وَكَانَ الْإِسْرَاء إِلَيْهِ فَإِن قلت هَل كَانَت لَيْلَة الْإِسْرَاء هِيَ لَيْلَة الْمِعْرَاج أَيْضا أَو هما متغايرتان قلت قَالَ ابْن دحْيَة مَال البُخَارِيّ إِلَى أَنَّهُمَا متغايرتان لِأَنَّهُ أفرد لكل مِنْهُمَا تَرْجَمَة ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَنَّهُ لَا دلَالَة فِي ذَلِك على التغاير عِنْده بل كَلَامه فِي أول الصَّلَاة ظَاهر فِي اتحادهما لِأَنَّهُ ترْجم بَاب كَيفَ فرضت الصَّلَاة لَيْلَة الْإِسْرَاء وَالصَّلَاة إِنَّمَا فرضت فِي الْمِعْرَاج فَدلَّ على اتحادهما عِنْده قلت فِيهِ تَأمل وَاخْتلف السّلف فِي هَذَا فَمنهمْ من ذهب إِلَى أَنَّهُمَا وَقعا فِي لَيْلَة وَاحِدَة فِي الْيَقَظَة بجسده وروحه - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - بعد المبعث وَهَذَا مَذْهَب الْجُمْهُور من عُلَمَاء الْمُحدثين وَالْفُقَهَاء والمتكلمين وَمِنْه من ذهب إِلَى أَن الْإِسْرَاء كَانَ فِي لَيْلَة والمعراج فِي لَيْلَة وَمِنْهُم من ذهب إِلَى أَن ذَلِك كُله وَقع مرَّتَيْنِ مرّة فِي الْمَنَام تَوْطِئَة وتمهيدا وَمرَّة ثَانِيَة فِي الْيَقَظَة فَقَالُوا الْإِسْرَاء فِي الْيَقَظَة والمعراج فِي الْمَنَام وَالَّذين قَالُوا الْإِسْرَاء*
*فِي لَيْلَة والمعراج فِي لَيْلَة أُخْرَى وأنهما فِي الْيَقَظَة قَالُوا فِي الأول رَجَعَ من بَيت الْمُقَدّس وَفِي صبيحته أخبر قُريْشًا بِمَا وَقع وَفِي الثَّانِي أسرِي بِهِ إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس ثمَّ عرج بِهِ من ليلته إِلَى السَّمَاء إِلَى آخر مَا وَقع وَمِنْهُم من قَالَ بِوُقُوع الْمِعْرَاج مرَارًا مِنْهُم الإِمَام أَبُو شامة واستندوا فِي ذَلِك إِلَى مَا أخرجه الْبَزَّار وَسَعِيد بن الْمَنْصُور من طَرِيق أبي عمرَان الْجونِي عَن أنس رَفعه قَالَ بَينا أَنا جَالس إِذْ جَاءَ جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام فَوَكَزَ بَين كَتِفي فقمنا إِلَى صَخْرَة مثل وَكري الطَّائِر فَقَعَدت فِي أَحدهمَا وَقعد جِبْرِيل فِي الآخر فارتفعت حَتَّى سدت الْخَافِقين*
*حَكَاهُ ابْن الْأَثِير، وَحكى عِيَاض عَن الزُّهْرِيّ**: أَنه كَانَ بعد المبعث بِخمْس سِنِين، وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة من حَدِيث جَابر وَابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، قَالَا: ولد رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَوْم الْإِثْنَيْنِ، وَفِيه بعث، وَفِيه عرج بِهِ إِلَى السَّمَاء، وَفِيه مَاتَ.*
*....*
*(17/24)*
*قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**: مَعْنَاهُ أَن الطست كَانَ فِيهِ شَيْء تحصل بِهِ زِيَادَة فِي كَمَال الْإِيمَان وَكَمَال الْحِكْمَة. فَإِن قلت: الملء الْمَذْكُور حَقِيقَة أم مجَاز؟ قلت: يجوزان أَن يكون حَقِيقَة، لِأَن تجسد الْمعَانِي جَائِز كَمَا جَاءَ فِي وزن الْأَعْمَال يَوْم الْقِيَامَة، وَقَالَ الْبَيْضَاوِيّ: لَعَلَّ ذَلِك من بَاب التَّمْثِيل، إِذْ تَمْثِيل الْمعَانِي قد وَقع كثيرا كَمَا مثلت لَهُ الْجنَّة وَالنَّار فِي عرض الْحَائِط، وَفَائِدَته كشف الْمَعْنَوِيّ بالمحسوس*
*.....*
*(17/25)*
*ما ركب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، الْبراق مَا فعل جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام؟ قلت**: وَقع فِي حَدِيث حُذَيْفَة عِنْد أَحْمد، قَالَ: أَتَى رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بِالْبُرَاقِ فَلم يزَال ظَهره هُوَ وَجِبْرِيل حَتَّى انتهيا إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس، قيل: هَذَا لم يسْندهُ حُذَيْفَة إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَيحْتَمل أَنه قَالَه عَن اجْتِهَاد، وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون جِبْرِيل رافقه فِي السّير لَا فِي الرّكُوب، وَقَالَ ابْن دحْيَة وَغَيره: مَعْنَاهُ: وَجِبْرِيل قَائِد أَو سائق أَو دَلِيل، قَالَ: وَإِنَّمَا جزمنا بذلك لِأَن قصَّة الْمِعْرَاج كَانَت كَرَامَة للنَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَلَا مدْخل لغيره فِيهَا، ورد عَلَيْهِ مَا قَالَه بِمَا روى ابْن حبَان فِي (صَحِيحه) من حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود أَن جِبْرِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، حمله على الْبراق رديفا لَهُ وَفِي رِوَايَة الْحَارِث فِي مُسْنده اتى بِالْبُرَاقِ فَرَكبهُ خلف جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام فَسَار بهما، فَهَذَا صَرِيح فِي ركُوبه مَعَه، وَالله أعلم.* 
*........*
*(17/30)*
*قَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ**: النّيل والفرات يخرجَانِ من أَصْلهَا ثمَّ يسيران حَيْثُ أَرَادَ الله تَعَالَى ثمَّ يخرجَانِ من الأَرْض ويسيران فِيهَا، وَهَذَا لَا يمنعهُ شرع وَلَا عقل، وَهُوَ ظَاهر الحَدِيث، فَوَجَبَ الْمصير إِلَيْهِ. قَالَ القَاضِي: يدل هَذَا على أَن أصل السِّدْرَة فِي الأَرْض لخُرُوج النّيل والفرات من أَصْلهَا. قلت: لَا يلْزم من خروجهما من أَصْلهَا أَن يكون أَصْلهَا فِي الأَرْض، بل الْأَوْجه مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ. قلت: اتَّفقُوا على أَن مبدأ النّيل من جبال الْقَمَر بِالْإِضَافَة، وبضم الْقَاف وَسُكُون الْمِيم، وَيُقَال: بِفَتْح الْقَاف وَالْمِيم: تَشْبِيها للقمر فِي بياضه يَنْبع من اثْنَي عشر عينا ثمَّ ينبعث مِنْهَا عشرَة أَنهَار أَحدهَا نيل مصر وَهُوَ أول الْعُيُون يجْرِي على بِلَاد الْحَبَشَة فِي قفار ومفاوز، وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير: لَيْسَ فِي الدُّنْيَا نهر أطول مِنْهُ لِأَنَّهُ مسيرَة شَهْرَيْن فِي الْإِسْلَام وشهرين فِي النّوبَة وَأَرْبَعَة أشهر فِي الخراب، والفرات اسْم نهر بِالْكُوفَةِ قَالَه الْجَوْهَرِي، وَاخْتلفُوا فِي مخرجه على قَوْلَيْنِ: أَحدهمَا: أَنه من جبل بِبَلَد الرّوم يُقَال لَهُ أفردخش، بَينه وَبَين قاليقلا مسيرَة يَوْم. وَالثَّانِي: أَنه من أَطْرَاف أرمينية.*
*.......*
*(17/31)*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي سنّهَا يَوْمئِذٍ؟ فَقَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ**: كَانَت بنت سِتّ سِنِين، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس: سبع سِنِين، وَالأَصَح أَنَّهَا كَانَت بنت تسع سِنِين لِأَنَّهُ تزَوجهَا قبل الْهِجْرَة بِثَلَاث سِنِين وَتُوفِّي رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَهِي بنت ثَمَان عشرَة سنة. وَاخْتلفُوا: فِي أَي شهر دخل بهَا؟ فَذكر البلاذري أَنه فِي رَمَضَان، وَعَن ابْن إِسْحَاق والطبري: فِي ذِي الْقعدَة بعد مقدمه الْمَدِينَة بِثمَانِيَة أشهر، وَالأَصَح أَنه فِي شَوَّال، لما روى مُسلم وَأحمد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه عَن عَائِشَة، قَالَت: (تزَوجنِي رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي شَوَّال وَبنى بِي فِي شَوَّال) ، الحَدِيث. قَوْله: (وبنائه بهَا) أَي: وَفِي بَيَان بِنَاء النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بعائشة، وَقد اعْترض على البُخَارِيّ بِأَن الْجَوْهَرِي قَالَ: الْعَامَّة تَقول: بنى بأَهْله، وَهُوَ خطأ، وَإِنَّمَا يُقَال: بنى على أَهله، ورد على الْمُعْتَرض بِأَن الفصحاء استعملوه بِالْبَاء، وَالدَّلِيل عَلَيْهِ قَول عَائِشَة: بنى بِي فِي شَوَّال، وَسَيَأْتِي قَول عُرْوَة فِي آخر الحَدِيث: وَبنى بهَا، وَالْأَصْل فِي هَذَا أَن الدَّاخِل على أَهله يضْرب عَلَيْهِ قبْلَة لَيْلَة الدُّخُول، ثمَّ قيل لكل دَاخل بأَهْله: بانٍ.*
*.........*

*.....*

*..............*
*(17/42)*
*(هاذَا الحِمالُ لَا حِمالَ خَيْبَرْهاذَا أبَرَّأ ربَّنا وأطْهَرْ)*
*ويَقُولُ**:*
*(أللَّهُمَّ إنَّ الأجْرَ أجْرُ الآخِرَهْفارْحَ  مْ الأنْصَارَ والمهاجِرَهْ)*
*فتَمَثَّلَ بِشِعْرِ رَجُلٍ مِنَ المُسْلِمينَ لَمْ يَسُمَّ لِي قَالَ ابنُ شِهابٍ ولَمْ يَبْلُغْنا فِي الأحَادِيثِ أنَّ رَسُولَ الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تَمَثَّلِ بِبَيْتِ شِعْرٍ تامٍّ غَيْرَ هَذَا الْبَيْتِ**.*
*......*
*(17/43)*
*وَقَالَ بَعضهم**: وَوَقع فِي شرح الْكرْمَانِي أَن ابْن إِسْحَاق سَمَّاهُ ربيعَة بن رفيع، وَهُوَ وهم من الْكرْمَانِي، فَإِن ربيعَة الْمَذْكُور آخر يُقَال لَهُ ابْن الدغنة لكنه سلمي، وَالْمَذْكُور هُنَا من القارة. قلت: لَا ينْسب الْكرْمَانِي إِلَى الْوَهم لِأَنَّهُ نقل عَن ابْن إِسْحَاق أَنه قَالَ: ابْن الدغنة اسْمه ربيعَة بن رفيع، وَلم يذكر أَنه سلمي أَو من القارة، فالوهم من غَيره، وَأما السّلمِيّ فَذكره أَبُو عمر، وَقَالَ: ربيعَة ابْن رفيع أهبان بن ثَعْلَبَة السّلمِيّ، كَانَ يُقَال لَهُ ابْن الدغنة، وَهِي أمه. فَغلبَتْ على اسْمه، شهد حنيناً ثمَّ قدم على رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فِي بني تَمِيم وَهُوَ الَّذِي قتل دُرَيْد بن الصمَّة يَوْم حنين، وَآخر يُقَال لَهُ: ابْن دغنة، يُسمى حَابِس وَذكره أَبُو عمر وَذكره الذَّهَبِيّ عَنهُ، وَقَالَ حَابِس بن دغنة الْكَلْبِيّ لَهُ فِي أَعْلَام النُّبُوَّة وَله صُحْبَة ورؤية*
*......*
*(17/45)*
*وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ: الثقافة حسن التلقي للأدب، يُقَال: غُلَام ثقف، وَقَالَ ابْن فَارس، وَيُقَال: رجل ثقف، قَوْله: (لقن) ، بِفَتْح اللَّام وَكسر الْقَاف وبالنون: وَهُوَ السَّرِيع الْفَهم، وَيُقَال: اللقن الْحسن التلقي لما يسمعهُ

**..............*
*(17/47)*
*(عَامر بن فهَيْرَة) ، بِضَم الْفَاء وَفتح الْهَاء وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف، وبالراء مولى أبي بكر الصّديق، كَانَ مولداً من مولدِي الأزد، أسود اللَّوْن مَمْلُوكا للطفيل بن عبد الله بن سَخْبَرَة، فَأسلم وَهُوَ مَمْلُوك فَاشْتَرَاهُ أَبُو بكر وَأعْتقهُ، وَكَانَ حسن الْإِسْلَام وَكَانَ يرْعَى الْغنم فِي ثَوْر وَيروح بهَا على رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأبي بكر فِي الْغَار، وَشهد بَدْرًا وأحداً ثمَّ قتل يَوْم بِئْر مَعُونَة وَهُوَ ابْن أَرْبَعِينَ سنة، قَتله عَامر بن الطُّفَيْل، ويروى عَنهُ أَنه قَالَ: رَأَيْت أول طعنة طعنتها عَامر بن فهَيْرَة نورا خرج مِنْهَا، وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر: وروى ابْن الْمُبَارك عَن يُونُس عَن الزُّهْرِيّ، قَالَ: زعم عُرْوَة بن الزبير أَن عَامر بن فهَيْرَة قتل يَوْمئِذٍ فَلم يُوجد جسده، يرَوْنَ أَن الْمَلَائِكَة دَفَنته، وَكَانَت بِئْر مَعُونَة سنة أَربع من الْهِجْرَة.*
*...........*
*(17/**48)*
*(خريتاً) ، صفة بعد صفة، وَهُوَ بِكَسْر الْخَاء الْمُعْجَمَة وَتَشْديد الرَّاء وبالياء آخر الْحُرُوف الساكنة وَفِي آخِره تَاء مثناة من فَوق والخريت الماهر بالهداية، أَشَارَ بِهِ إِلَى تَفْسِير الخريت وَهَذَا مدرج فِي الْخَبَر من كَلَام الزُّهْرِيّ، وَعَن الْخطابِيّ: الخريت مَأْخُوذ من خرت الإبرة كَأَنَّهُ يَهْتَدِي لمثل خرتها من الطَّرِيق، وخرت الإبرة بِالضَّمِّ: ثقبها، وَحكى عَن الْكسَائي: خرتنا الأَرْض إِذا عرفناها وَلم تخف علينا طرقها. وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير: الخريت الماهر الَّذِي يَهْتَدِي لأخرات الْمَفَازَة وَهِي طرقها الْخفية*
*.........*
*(17**/**50)*
*مار بن يَاسر**) الْعَبْسِي أَبُو الْيَقظَان مولى بني مَخْزُوم وَأمه سميَّة بنت خياط، أسلم بِمَكَّة قَدِيما وَأَبوهُ وَأمه، قتل بصفين سنة سبع وَثَلَاثِينَ وَدفن هُنَاكَ، وَكَانَ مَعَ عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وبلال الْمُؤَذّن وَهُوَ ابْن رَبَاح، وحمامة أمه مولاة أبي بكر الصّديق، شهد الْمشَاهد كلهَا مَعَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَسكن بعده دمشق وَمَات بهَا سنة عشْرين وَدفن بِبَاب الصَّغِير، وَقيل: بِبَاب كيسَان، وَقيل: مَاتَ بحلب وَدفن بِبَاب الْأَرْبَعين.*
*.........*
*(17/66)*
*فروى ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى الشّعبِيّ، قَالَ**:* *لما كثر بَنو آدم فِي الأَرْض وانتشروا أَرخُوا من هبوط آدم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام ثمَّ إِلَى زمَان يُوسُف عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام ثمَّ إِلَى خُرُوج مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام من مصر بني اسرائيل ثمَّ إِلَى زمَان دَاوُد عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، فَكَانَ التَّارِيخ مِنْهُ إِلَى الطوفان، ثمَّ إِلَى نَار الْخَلِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، ثمَّ إِلَى زمَان سُلَيْمَان، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، ثمَّ إِلَى زمَان عِيسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَرَوَاهُ أَيْضا ابْن إِسْحَاق عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، وَحكى مُحَمَّد بن سعد عَن ابْن الْكَلْبِيّ**: أَن حمير كَانَت تؤرخ بالتبابعة وغسان بالسد، وَأهل صنعاء بِظُهُور الْحَبَشَة على الْيمن، ثمَّ بِغَلَبَة الْفرس، ثمَّ أرخت الْعَرَب بِالْأَيَّامِ الْمَشْهُورَة: كحرب البسوس، وداحس والغبراء، وبيوم ذِي قار، والفجارات وَنَحْوهَا، وَبَين حَرْب البسوس ومبعث نَبينَا صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، سِتُّونَ سنة. وَقَالَ ابْن هِشَام الْكَلْبِيّ عَن أَبِيه: أما الرّوم فَأَرختْ بقتل دَارا بن دَارا إِلَى ظُهُور الْفرس عَلَيْهِم، وَأما القبط فَأَرختْ ببخت نصر إِلَى فلابطرة صَاحِبَة مصر، وَأما الْيَهُود فَأَرختْ بخراب بَيت الْمُقَدّس، وَأما النَّصَارَى فبرفع الْمَسِيح، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَأما ابْتِدَاء تَارِيخ الْإِسْلَام فَفِيهِ اخْتِلَاف أَيْضا، فروى الْحَافِظ ابْن عَسَاكِر فِي (تَارِيخ دمشق) : عَن أنس بن مَالك أَنه كَانَ التَّارِيخ من مقدم رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، الْمَدِينَة فِي ربيع الأول، فأرخوا. وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس: قدم النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، الْمَدِينَة وَلَيْسَ لَهُم تَارِيخ، وَكَانُوا يؤرخون بالشهر والشهرين من مقدمه فأقاموا على ذَلِك إِلَى أَن توفّي النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَانْقطع التَّارِيخ، وَمَضَت أَيَّام أبي بكر على هَذَا وَأَرْبع سِنِين من خلَافَة عمر على هَذَا، ثمَّ وضع التَّارِيخ، وَاخْتلفُوا فِي سَببه، فروى ابْن السَّمرقَنْدِي: أَن أَبَا مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، كتب إِلَى عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه يأتينا مِنْك كتب لَيْسَ لَهَا تَارِيخ، فأرخ لتستقيم الْأَحْوَال، فأرخ. وَقَالَ أَبُو الْيَقظَان: رفع إِلَى عمر صك مَحَله فِي شعْبَان، فَقَالَ: أَي شعْبَان هَذَا؟ الَّذِي نَحن فِيهِ أم الْمَاضِي أم الَّذِي يَأْتِي؟ وَقَالَ الْهَيْثَم ابْن عدي: أول من أرخ يعلى بن أُميَّة، كتب إِلَى عمر من الْيمن كتابا مؤرخاً فَاسْتَحْسَنَهُ وَشرع فِي التَّارِيخ. وَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس: لما عزم عمر على التَّارِيخ جمع الصَّحَابَة فاستشارهم، فَقَالَ سعد بن أبي وَقاص: أرخ لوفاة رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَقَالَ طَلْحَة: أرخ لمبعثه، وَقَالَ عَليّ بن أبي طَالب: أرخ لهجرته فَإِنَّهَا فرقت بَين الْحق وَالْبَاطِل، وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: لمولده، وَقَالَ قوم: لنبوته، وَكَانَ هَذَا فِي سنة سبع عشرَة من الْهِجْرَة، وَقيل: فِي سنة سِتّ عشرَة، وَاتَّفَقُوا على قَول عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، ثمَّ اخْتلفُوا فِي الشُّهُور، فَقَالَ عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عَوْف: أرخ لرجب، فَإِنَّهُ أول الْأَشْهر الْحرم، وَقَالَ طَلْحَة: من رَمَضَان لِأَنَّهُ شهر الْأمة، وَقَالَ عَليّ: من الْمحرم لِأَنَّهُ أول السّنة.*
*.........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الأربعاء 
الموافق : 3/ شعبان / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 17/ 3 / 2021 ميلادي 

" المجلد السابع عشر من " عمدة القاري " للحافظ العيني رحمه الله 


*(17/75)*

*كَيْفيَّة إِسْلَام سلمَان ومكاتبته وقصته مَشْهُورَة وولاه عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، الْعرَاق وَكَانَ يعْمل فِي الخوص بِيَدِهِ فيأكل مِنْهُ، عَاشَ مِائَتَيْنِ وَخمسين سنة بِلَا خلاف. وَقيل ثَلَاثمِائَة وَخمسين، وَقيل إِنَّه أدْرك وَحي عِيسَى بن مَرْيَم، عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام، وَمَات بالمداين سنة سِتّ وَثَلَاثِينَ**.*
*من رام هُرْمُز**) ، بالراء وَضم الْمِيم وبالميم وبالزاي، وَقيل: إِنَّه بِفَتْح الْمِيم الأولى، وَهِي بَلْدَة بخوزستان، بِضَم الْخَاء الْمُعْجَمَة وبالزاي من بِلَاد فَارس قريب عراق الْعَرَب، وروى ابْن عَبَّاس عَن سلمَان: أَنه قَالَ: كنت من أَصْبَهَان من قَرْيَة جي، بِفَتْح الْجِيم وَتَشْديد الْيَاء، وَكَانَ أبي دهقاناً.*

*........*
*حدَّثني الحَسَنُ بنُ مُدْرِكٍ حدَّثنَا يَحْيَى بنُ حَمَّادٍ أخْبَرَنَا أبُو عَوَانَةَ عنْ عَاصِمٍ الأحْوَلِ عنْ أبِي عُثْمَانَ عنْ سَلْمَانَ قَالَ فَتْرَةٌ بَيْنَ عِيسَى ومُحَمَّدٍ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سِتُّمَائَةِ سَنَةٍ**.*
*......*
*(17/76)*
*قَالَ الشّعبِيّ: بدر بِئْر لرجل يُسمى بدر بن الْحَارِث بن مخلد بن النَّضر بن كنَانَة، وَقيل**:* *سميت بَدْرًا لاستدارتها كالبدر، وَقيل**:* *لصفائها ورؤية الْبَدْر فِيهَا، وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي**:* *احتفرها رجل من بني غفار ثمَّ من بني النجار، واسْمه بدر بن كلدة، وَقَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ**:* *ذكرت هَذَا لعبد الله بن جَعْفَر وَمُحَمّد بن صَالح فأنكراه، وَقَالا**:* *لأي شَيْء سميت الصَّفْرَاء؟ ولأي شَيْء سمي الْجَار؟ إِنَّمَا هُوَ اسْم الْموضع**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَذكرت ذَلِك ليحيى بن النُّعْمَان الْغِفَارِيّ فَقَالَ: سَمِعت شُيُوخنَا من غفار يَقُولُونَ: هُوَ ماؤنا ومنزلنا وَمَا ملكه أحد قطّ قد اسْمه بدر، وَمَا هُوَ من بِلَاد جُهَيْنَة إِنَّمَا هُوَ من بِلَاد غفار، قَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ**:* *هُوَ الْمَعْرُوف عندنَا. وَفِي* *(**الإكليل**) :* *بدر مَوضِع بِأَرْض الْعَرَب يُقَال لَهَا الأثيل بِقرب يَنْبع والصفراء وَالْجَار والجحفة، وَهُوَ موسم من مواسم الْعَرَب وَمجمع من مجامعهم فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، وَبهَا قليب وآبار ومياه تستعذب، وَعَن الزُّهْرِيّ**:* *كَانَ بدر متجراً يُؤْتى فِي كل عَام**.* *وَقَالَ الْبكْرِيّ**:* *هِيَ على مائَة وَعشْرين فرسخاً من الْمَدِينَة، وَمِنْهَا إِلَى الْجَار سِتَّة عشر ميلًا، وَبِه عينان جاريتان عَلَيْهِمَا الموز وَالنَّخْل وَالْعِنَب*
*.........*
*(17/77)*
*انَ سيماء الْمَلَائِكَة يَوْم بدر الصُّوف الْأَبْيَض وَكَانَ سيماؤهم أَيْضا فِي نواصي خيولهم وروى ابْن أبي حَاتِم بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة**: {**مسومين**}* *قَالَ: بالعهن الْأَحْمَر**.* *وَقَالَ مَكْحُول**:* *مسومين بالعمائم، وروى ابْن مرْدَوَيْه من حَدِيث عبد القدوس بن حبيب عَن عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فِي قَوْله**:* *مسومين، قَالَ**:* *معلمين، وَكَانَت سيماء الْمَلَائِكَة يَوْم بدر عمائم سود، وَيَوْم أحد عمائم حمر، وروى من حَدِيث حُصَيْن بن مُخَارق عَن سعد عَن الحكم عَن مقسم عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، قَالَ**:* *لم تقَاتل الْمَلَائِكَة إلاَّ يَوْم بدر، وَقَالَ ابْن أبي حَاتِم**:* *حَدثنَا الأحمسي حَدثنَا وَكِيع حَدثنَا هِشَام ابْن عُرْوَة عَن يحيى بن عباد أَن الزبير، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ كَانَ عَلَيْهِ يَوْم بدر عِمَامَة صفراء معتجراً بهَا، فَنزلت الْمَلَائِكَة عَلَيْهِم عمائم صفر، وَقَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *حَدثنِي من لَا أتهم عَن مقسم عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، قَالَ**:* *كَانَت سيماء الْمَلَائِكَة يَوْم بدر عمائم بيض، قد أرسلوها فِي ظُهُورهمْ، وَيَوْم حنين عمائم حمر، وَلم تضرب الْمَلَائِكَة فِي يَوْم سوى يَوْم بدر، وَكَانُوا يكونُونَ عددا ومددا لَا يضْربُونَ، وَقَالَ عُرْوَة**:* *كَانَت الْمَلَائِكَة يَوْمئِذٍ على خيل بلق وعمائمهم صفر، وَقَالَ أَبُو إِسْحَاق**:* *عمائمهم بيض، وَقَالَ الْحسن**:* *عمِلُوا على أَذْنَاب خيلهم وَنَوَاصِيهمْ بصوف أَبيض*
*............*
*(17/79)*
*قَالَ الْمُفَسِّرُونَ**:* *ذكرهم الله بِمَا أنعم بِهِ عَلَيْهِم من إلقائه النعاس عَلَيْهِم أَمَانًا من خوفهم الَّذِي حصل لَهُم من كَثْرَة عدوهم وَقلة عَددهمْ، وَقَالَ أَبُو طَلْحَة**:* *كنت مِمَّن أَصَابَهُ النعاس يَوْم أحد، وَلَقَد سقط السَّيْف من يَدي مرَارًا، وَلَقَد نظرت إِلَيْهِم يمتدون وهم تَحت الجحف، وَقَالَ سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ**:* *عَن أبي عَاصِم عَن أبي رزين عَن عبد الله بن عَبَّاس، أَنه قَالَ**:* *النعاس فِي الْقِتَال أَمَنَة من الله، وَفِي الصَّلَاة وَسْوَسَة من الشَّيْطَان، وَقَالَ قَتَادَة**:* *النعاس فِي الرَّأْس وَالنَّوْم فِي الْقلب، وَقَالَ سهل بن عبد الله**:* *هُوَ يحل فِي الرَّأْس مَعَ حَيَاة الْقلب، وَالنَّوْم يحل فِي الْقلب بعد نُزُوله من الرَّأْس*
*......*
*(17/83)*
*وَاسم طالوت بالعبرانية**:* *شاول، وَكَانَ دباغاً يعْمل الْأدم. قَالَه وهب، وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَة وَالسُّديّ**:* *كَانَ سقاءً يسْقِي على حمَار لَهُ من النّيل فضلّ حمارُه، فَخرج فِي طلبه، وَقد ذكر الله تَعَالَى قصَّته فِي الْقُرْآن فِي سُورَة الْبَقَرَة، وملخصها**:* *أَن الله عز وَجل بعث إِلَى بني إِسْرَائِيل نَبيا، يُقَال لَهُ أشمويل من ذُرِّيَّة هَارُون، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، وَكَانَ قد غلب عَلَيْهِم جالوت ملك العمالقة، وَكَانُوا يسكنون سَاحل بَحر الرّوم بَين مصر وفلسطين، وَطلب بَنو إِسْرَائِيل من أشمويل أَن يَجْعَل عَلَيْهِم ملكاٌ يُقَاتل جالوت، فَسَأَلَ الله فأمَّر عَلَيْهِم طالوت. وَذَلِكَ أَن أشمويل حِين سَأَلَ الله ذَلِك أَتَى بعصا وَقرن فِيهِ دهن الْقُدس، وَقيل لَهُ**:* *إِن الَّذِي يكون لكم ملكا يكون طوله طول هَذَا الْعَصَا، وَإِذا دخل عَلَيْك ينشف هَذَا الدّهن، فاتفق أَن طالوت حِين خرج فِي طلب حِمَاره دخل عَلَيْهِ، فَرَآهُ فقاسه فجَاء طول الْعَصَا ونشف الدّهن الَّذِي فِي الْقرن، وَلما رأى أشمويل ذَلِك قَالَ لَهُ**:* *أَنْت ملك بني إِسْرَائِيل، وَأخْبرهمْ بذلك**.* *وَقَالَ الله تَعَالَى**: {**وَقَالَ لَهُم نَبِيّهم إِن الله قد بعث لكم طالوت ملكا**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 247**) .* *وقصته طَوِيلَة، فآخر الْأَمر اجْتمع عِنْده ثَمَانُون ألفا، فَقَالَ لَهُم طالوت بِأَمْر أشمويل**: {**إِن الله مبتليكم بنهر**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 249**) .* *ليرى طاعتكم، وَهُوَ نهر الْأُرْدُن، وَقَالَ ابْن كثير**:* *هُوَ النَّهر الْمُسَمّى بالشريعة* *{**فَمن شرب مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مني وَمن لم يطعمهُ فَإِنَّهُ مني**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 249**) .* *يَعْنِي من أهل ديني وطاعتي* *{**فَشَرِبُوا مِنْهُ إلاَّ قَلِيلا**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 249**) .* *وهم ثَلَاثمِائَة وَبضْعَة عشر كَمَا ذكر فِي حَدِيث الْبَاب، وَكَانَ فيهم دَاوُد، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، فَلَمَّا وَقعت الْمُقَاتلَة بَين طالوت وجالوت عِنْد قصر أم حَكِيم بِقرب مرج الصفر بحوران من نواحي دمشق، قتل دَاوُد جالوت كَمَا أخبر الله فِي كِتَابه الْعَزِيز، وَمَا أشمويل بعد إنكسار جالوت وَكَانَ عمره اثْنَيْنِ وَخمسين سنة، ثمَّ إِن طالوت اشْتغل بالغزو حَتَّى قتل هُوَ وَأَوْلَاده جَمِيعًا، وَكَانَت مُدَّة ملكه أَرْبَعِينَ سنة، وَكَانَ أحلم النَّاس وأعلمهم وأطولهم، فَلذَلِك سمي**:* *طالوت، وَقيل**:* *أُوحِي إِلَيْهِ ونبيء، ذكره الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  ، وَالله أعلم. ثمَّ افْتَرَقت أَسْبَاط بني إِسْرَائِيل فَملك سبط يهوذا، دَاوُد عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، ابْن إيشا،* 
*.....*
*(17/90)*
*قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *هُوَ مَوضِع بِنَاحِيَة الشَّام، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *من نواحي فلسطين، وَيُقَال**:* *إِنَّه نهر**.* *قلت**:* *اليرموك مَوضِع بَين أَذْرُعَات ودمشق، وَكَانَت بِهِ وقْعَة عَظِيمَة بَين الْمُسلمين وأميرهم أَبُو عُبَيْدَة بن الْجراح، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَبَين عَسْكَر الرّوم، وأرسلهم هِرقل وأميرهم يُسمى ماهان الأرمني، وَقَالَ سيف بن عمر**:* *كَانَت وقْعَة يرموك فِي سنة ثَلَاث عشرَة من الْهِجْرَة قبل فتح دمشق، وَتَبعهُ على ذَلِك ابْن جرير الطَّبَرِيّ، وَقَالَ إِبْنِ إِسْحَاق**:* *كَانَت فِي سنة خمس عشرَة بعد فتح دمشق، وَعَلِيهِ الْجُمْهُور، وَقتل فِيهَا من الْمُسلمين أَرْبَعَة آلَاف نفس وَمن الرّوم زهاء على مائَة ألف وَخَمْسَة آلَاف، وَأسر أَرْبَعُونَ ألفا، وَكَانَ فِي الْمُسلمين مائَة شخص مِمَّن شهد غَزْوَة بدر*
*.......*
*(17/97)*
*عَلِيُ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عنهُ قَالَ بَعَثَنِي رَسُولُ الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأَبا مَرْثدٍ والزُّبَيْرَ وكُلُّنَا فارِسٌ قالَ انْطَلِقُوا حَتَّى تَأتُوا رَوْضَةَ خاخٍ فإنَّ بِهَا امْرَأةً مِنَ المُشْرِكِينَ مَعَهَا كِتابٌ مِنْ حَاطِبِ بنِ أبِي بَلْتَعَةَ إلَى الْمُشْرِكِينَ فأدْرَكْنَاهَا تَسيرُ علَى بَعِيرٍ لَهَا حَيْثُ قَالَ رسُولُ الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقُلْنَا الْكِتَاب فقالَتْ مَا مَعَنَا كِتَابٌ فأنَخْنَاها فالْتَمَسْنَا فلَمْ نَرَ كِتابَاً فَقُلْنَا مَا كَذَبَ رسُولُ الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَتُخْرِجِنَّ الكِتَابَ أوْ لَنُجَرِّدَنَّك  ِ فلَمَّا رأتِ الجِدَّ أهْوَتْ إلَى حُجْزَتِهَا وهْيَ مُحْتَجِزَةٌ بِكِسَاءٍ فأخْرَجَتْهُ فانْطَلَقْنَا بِهَا إلَى رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَالَ عُمَرُ يَا رسُولَ الله قَدْ خَانَ الله ورسُولَهُ والْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَدَعْنِي فَلأضْرِبَ عُنُقَهُ فقالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَا حَمَلَكَ علَى مَا صَنَعْتَ قَالَ حاطِبٌ وَالله مَا بِي إِلَّا أكُونَ مُؤْمِنَاً بِاللَّه ورَسُولِهِ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أرَدْتُ أنْ تَكُونَ لِي عِنْدَ القَوْمِ يَدٌ يَدْفَعُ الله بِهَا عَنْ أهْلِي ومالِي ولَيْسَ أحَدٌ مِنْ أصْحَابِكَ إلاَّ لَهُ هُنَاكَ مِنْ عَشِيرَتِهِ مَنْ يَدْفَعُ الله بِهِ عنْ أهْلِهِ ومالِهِ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صَدَقَ ولاَ تَقُولُوا لَهُ إلاَّ خَيْرَاً فَقالَ عُمَرُ إنَّهُ قدْ خَانَ الله ورَسُولَهُ والمُؤْمِنِينَ فدَعْنِي فَلأَضْرِبَ عُنُقَهُ فَقالَ ألَيْسَ مِنْ أهْلِ بَدْرٍ فَقَالَ لَعَلَّ الله اطَّلَعَ إلَى أهْلِ بَدْرٍ فَقال اعْمَلُوا مَا شِئْتُمْ فقدْ وَجَبَتْ لَكُمْ الجَنَّةُ أوْ فَقَدْ غَفرْت لَكُمْ فدَمَعَتْ عَيْنَا عُمَرَ وَقَالَ الله ورَسُولُهُ أعْلَمُ**.* 
*........*
*(17/120)*
*وَقَالَ اللَّيْث عَن يحيى بن سعيد عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب وَقعت الْفِتْنَة الأولى يَعْنِي مقتل عُثْمَان فَلم تبقى من أَصْحَاب بدر أحد ثمَّ وَقعت الْفِتْنَة الثَّانِيَة يَعْنِي الْحرَّة فَلم تبقى من أَصْحَاب الْحُدَيْبِيَة أحد ثمَّ وَقعت الثَّالِثَة فَلم ترْتَفع وَلِلنَّاسِ طباخ*
*17/121)*
*الْحرَّة** "* *تَفْسِير للفتنة الثَّانِيَة يَعْنِي الْفِتْنَة الثَّانِيَة هِيَ وقْعَة الْحرَّة أَي حرَّة الْمَدِينَة وَهِي خَارِجهَا وَهُوَ مَوضِع الَّذِي قَاتل عَسْكَر يزِيد بن مُعَاوِيَة فِيهِ أهل الْمَدِينَة فِي سنة اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ الْأَصَح أَنَّهَا كَانَت فِي سنة ثَلَاث وَسِتِّينَ وَكَانَ رَأس عَسْكَر يزِيد مُسلم بن عقبَة قَالَ الْمَدَائِنِي كَانَ فِي سَبْعَة وَعشْرين ألفا اثنى عشر ألف فَارس وَخَمْسَة عشر ألف راجل وَكَانُوا نزلُوا شَرْقي الْمَدِينَة فِي الْحرَّة وَهِي أَرض ذَات حِجَارَة سود وَلما وَقع الْقِتَال انتصر مُسلم بن عقبَة وَقتل سَبْعمِائة من وُجُوه النَّاس من الْمُهَاجِرين وَالْأَنْصَار وَكَانَ السَّبَب فِي ذَلِك أَن أهل الْمَدِينَة خلعوا يزِيد وولوا على قُرَيْش عبد الله بن مُطِيع وعَلى الْأَنْصَار عبد الله بن حَنْظَلَة بن أبي عَامر وأخرجوا عَامل يزِيد من بَين أظهرهم وَهُوَ عُثْمَان بن*
*حَمَّد بن أبي سُفْيَان بن عَم يزِيد واجتمعوا على اجلاء بني أُميَّة من الْمَدِينَة فَاجْتمعُوا وهم قريب من الف رجل فِي دَار مَرْوَان بن الحكم والقصة فِي ذَلِك طَوِيلَة بسطناها فِي تاريخنا الْكَبِير*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الأثنين 
الموافق : 8/ شعبان / 1442 هجري 
الموافق : 22/ مارس / 2021 ميلادي 

تابع / المجلد السابع عشر " 


*130*
*وَذكر فِي* *(**كتاب شرف الْمُصْطَفى**)* *أَن الَّذين قتلوا كَعْب بن الْأَشْرَف حملُوا رَأسه فِي مخلاة إِلَى*
*لْمَدِينَة، فَقيل**:* *إِنَّه أول رَأس حمل فِي الْإِسْلَام، وَقيل**:* *أول رَأس حمل رَأس عَمْرو بن الْحمق، وَقيل**:* *رَأس أبي عزة الجُمَحِي الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: لَا يلْدغ الْمُؤمن من جُحر مرَّتَيْنِ**.*
*(17/138)*
*وَأحد جبل من جبال الْمَدِينَة على أثل من فَرسَخ مِنْهَا، سمي أحد لتوحده وانقطاعه عَن جبال أخر هُنَاكَ، وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي**:* *وَفِيه قبر هَارُون بن عمرَان، وَبِه قبض. وَكَانَ هُوَ وَأَخُوهُ مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، مرا بِهِ حاجين أَو معتمرين، وَفِي الْآثَار المسندة**:* *أَنه يَوْم الْقِيَامَة عِنْد بَاب الْجنَّة من داخلها، وَفِي بَعْضهَا**:* *أَنه ركن لبابها، ذكره ابْن سَلام فِي* *(**تَفْسِيره**)* *وَفِي* *(**الْمسند**)* *من حَدِيث أبي عِيسَى بن جُبَير مَرْفُوعا: أحد جبل يحبنا ونحبه، وَكَانَ على بَاب الْجنَّة، وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي**:* *وَيُقَال لأحد ذُو عينين، وعينان تَثْنِيَة عين، جبل بِأحد وَهُوَ الَّذِي قَامَ عَلَيْهِ إِبْلِيس، عَلَيْهِ اللَّعْنَة، وَيَوْم أحد، وَقَالَ**:* *إِن سيدنَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قد قتل، وَبِه أَقَامَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الرُّمَاة يَوْم أحد**.*
*.....*
*(17/155)*
*وَذكر ابْن إِسْحَاق، قَالَ**:* *حَدثنِي عَاصِم ابْن عمر عَن مَحْمُود بن لبيد، قَالَ**:* *كَانَ الْيَمَان وَالِد حُذَيْفَة وثابت بن وقش شيخين كبيرين فَتَركهُمَا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَعَ النِّسَاء وَالصبيان فرغبا فِي الشَّهَادَة فأخذا سيفيهما ولحقا بِالْمُسْلِمين بعد الْهَزِيمَة، فَلم يعرفوا بهما، فَأَما ثَابت فَقتله الْمُشْركُونَ، وَأما الْيَمَان فاختلفت عَلَيْهِ أسياف الْمُسلمين فَقَتَلُوهُ وَلَا يعرفونه، وَقَالَ ابْن سعد**:* *إِن الَّذِي قتل الْيَمَان خطأ عتبَة بن مَسْعُود أَخُو عبد الله بن مَسْعُود، وَفِي رِوَايَة ابْن إِسْحَاق، قَالَ حُذَيْفَة**:* *قتلتم أبي قَالُوا: وَالله مَا عَرفْنَاهُ وَصَدقُوا، فَقَالَ حُذَيْفَة**:* *يغْفر الله لكم فَأَرَادَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يَدَيْهِ فَتصدق حُذَيْفَة بديته على الْمُسلمين فزاده ذَلِك عِنْد رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خيرا، وَالْعجب من ابْن التِّين حَيْثُ يَقُول**:* *وَلم يذكر فِي الحَدِيث الدِّيَة فِي قتل الْيَمَان وَالْكَفَّارَة، فَأَما لم تفرض حِينَئِذٍ أَو اكْتفى بِعلم السَّامع، وَلَو اطلع على مَا ذكرنَا لما أغرب فِي كَلَامه**.*
*.........ز*
*(160 )*
*بأمير الْمُؤمنِينَ حدث بعد ذَلِك، وَأول من لقب بِهِ عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَذَلِكَ بعد قتل مُسَيْلمَة بِمدَّة. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ ابْن التِّين: كَانَ مُسَيْلمَة يُسمى تَارَة بِالنَّبِيِّ وَتارَة بأمير الْمُؤمنِينَ، ورد عَلَيْهِ هَذَا الْقَائِل بقوله**:* *فَإِن كَانَ يَعْنِي ابْن التِّين أَخذه من هَذَا الحَدِيث فَلَيْسَ بجيد، وإلاَّ فَيحْتَاج إِلَى نقل بذلك. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *قَوْله: لَيْسَ بجيد، غير جيد، لِأَن فِي الحَدِيث التَّصْرِيح بذلك، لِأَنَّهَا إِنَّمَا قَالَت بذلك لما رَأَتْ أَن أُمُور أَصْحَابه كلهَا كَانَت إِلَيْهِ، فَلذَلِك أطلقت عَلَيْهِ الإمرة، وَأما نسبتها إِلَى الْمُؤمنِينَ فباعتبار أَنهم كَانُوا آمنُوا بِهِ فِي زعمهم الْبَاطِل، وَقَوله**:* *أول من لقب بِهِ عمر، لَا يُنَافِي ذَلِك، لِأَن هَذِه الأولية بِالنّظرِ إِلَى أبي بكر حَيْثُ لم يطلقوا عَلَيْهِ أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ، اكْتِفَاء بِلَفْظ الْخلَافَة، وَمَعَ هَذَا كَانَ هُوَ أَيْضا أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ**.*
*.....*
*(162)*
*وَلما تولى أَبُو بكر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، الْخلَافَة بعد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أرسل جَيْشًا إِلَى قتال مُسَيْلمَة الْكذَّاب الَّذِي ادّعى النُّبُوَّة، وَجعل خَالِد بن الْوَلِيد، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَمِيرا عَلَيْهِم، وقصته طَوِيلَة، وملخصها أَن خَالِدا لما قرب من مُسَيْلمَة وتواجه الْفَرِيقَانِ وَقع حَرْب عَظِيم وصبر الْمُسلمُونَ صبرا لم يعْهَد مثله حَتَّى فتح الله عَلَيْهِم، وَولى الْكفَّار الأدبار وَدخل أَكْثَرهم الحديقة وأحاط بهم الصَّحَابَة، ثمَّ دخلوها من حيطانها وأبوابها فَقتلُوا من فِيهَا من الْمُرْتَدَّة من أهل الْيَمَامَة حَتَّى خلصوا إِلَى مُسَيْلمَة لَعنه الله فَتقدم إِلَيْهِ وَحشِي بن حَرْب قَاتل حَمْزَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَرَمَاهُ بِحَرْبَة فأصابته وَخرجت من الْجَانِب الآخر، وسارع إِلَيْهِ أَبُو دُجَانَة سماك بن حَرْب فَضَربهُ بِالسَّيْفِ فَسقط، وَكَانَ جملَة من قتلوا فِي الحديقة وَفِي المعركة قَرِيبا من عشرَة آلَاف مقَاتل، وَقيل**:* *أحد وَعِشْرُونَ ألفا، وَقتل من الْمُسلمين سِتّمائَة، وَقيل**:* *خَمْسمِائَة، وَالله أعلم. وَفِيهِمْ من الصَّحَابَة سَبْعُونَ رجلا، وَيُقَال**:* *كَانَ عمر مُسَيْلمَة يَوْم قتل مائَة وَأَرْبَعين سنة**.*
*..........*
*(170 )*
*فأمَدَّهُمْ بِسَبْعِينَ مِنَ الأنْصَارِ كُنَّا نُسَمِّيهِمِ القُرَّاءَ فِي زَمَانِهِمْ كانُوا يَحْتَطِبُونَ بالنَّهَارِ ويُصَلُّونَ باللَّيْلِ حتَّى كانُوا بِبِئْرِ مَعُونَةَ قتَلُوهُمْ وغَدَرُوا بِهِمْ فبَلَغَ النَّبِيَّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ذالِكَ فقَنَتَ شَهْرَاً يَدْعُو فِي الصُّبْحِ علَى أحْيَاءٍ مِنْ أحْيَاءِ العَرَبِ علَى رِعْلٍ وذَكْوَانَ وعُصَيَّةَ وبَنِي لَحْيَانَ قَالَ أنَسٌ فقَرَأنَا فِيهِمْ قُرْآنَاً ثُمَّ إنَّ ذَلِكَ رُفِعَ بَلِّغُوا عَنَّا قَوْمَنَا أنَّا قَدْ لَقِينَا رَبَّنَا فَرَضِيَ عَنَّا وأرْضَانَا**. .*
*(**وَبني لحيان**)* *، قيل**:* *ذكر بني لحيان فِي هَذِه الْقِصَّة وهمٌ وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ بَنو لحيان فِي قصَّة خبيب فِي قصَّة الرجيع*
*قَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *إِمَّا أَن يكون كَانَ يُتْلَى ثمَّ نسخ رسمه، أَو كَانَ النَّاس يكثرون ذكره وَهُوَ من الْوَحْي ثمَّ تقادم حَتَّى صَار لَا يذكر إلاَّ خَبرا**.*
*وَفِي* *(**شرف الْمُصْطَفى**) :* *لما أُصِيب أهل بِئْر مَعُونَة جَاءَت الْحمى إِلَى رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَالَ**:* *إذهبي إِلَى رعل وذكوان وَعصيَّة عَصَتْ الله وَرَسُوله، فَاتَتْهُمْ فقتلت مِنْهُم سَبْعمِائة رجل لكل رجل من الْمُسلمين عشرَة**.*

*.......*
*(177)*
*وَقَالَ قَتَادَة فِيمَا ذكره الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *كَانَ الْمُشْركُونَ أَرْبَعَة آلَاف أَو مَا شَاءَ الله من ذَلِك، وَالصَّحَابَة فِيمَا بلغنَا ألف، وَقَالَ إِبْنِ إِسْحَاق**:* *فَلَمَّا سمع بهم رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ضرب الخَنْدَق على الْمَدِينَة، وَقَالَ ابْن هِشَام**:* *يُقَال: إِن الَّذِي أَشَارَ بِهِ سلمَان الْفَارِسِي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ والسهيلي**:* *أول من حفر الخَنْدَق بَنو جهر بن أيرج وَكَانَ فِي زمن مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَقَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *فَعمل فِيهِ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ترغيباً للْمُسلمين فِي الْأجر وَعمل مَعَه الْمُسلمُونَ**.* 
*.......*
*(185)*
*حبيب ابْن مسلمة**)* *بِفَتْح الْمِيم وَاللَّام: ابْن مَالك الْأَكْبَر ابْن وهب بن ثَعْلَبَة بن وَاثِلَة بن شَيبَان بن محَارب بن فهر بن مَالك الْقرشِي الفِهري، يكنى أَبَا عبد الرَّحْمَن، يُقَال لَهُ**:* *حبيب الرّوم، لِكَثْرَة دُخُوله إِلَيْهِم ونيله مِنْهُم، وولاه عمر الجزيرة إِذْ عزل*
*عَنْهَا عِيَاض بن غنم، وَقَالَ سعيد بن عبد الْعَزِيز**:* *كَانَ حبيب بن مسلمة فَاضلا مجاب الدعْوَة، مَاتَ بالأرمينية سنة اثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَرْبَعين لَهُ ولأبيه صُحْبَة**.*
*......*
*(188)*
*وَالنَّبِيّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ذمّ السجع حَيْثُ قَالَ مُنكر**:* *أسجع كسجع الْكُهَّان؟ قلت**:* *الْمُنكر والمذموم السجع الَّذِي يَأْتِي بالتكلف وبالتزام مَا لَا يلْزم، وسجعه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من السجع الْمَحْمُود لِأَنَّهُ جَاءَ بانسجام واتفاق على مُقْتَضى السجية، وَكَذَلِكَ وَقع مِنْهُ فِي أدعية كَثِيرَة من غير قصد لذَلِك وَلَا اعْتِمَاد إِلَى وُقُوعه مَوْزُونا مقفًى بِقَصْدِهِ إِلَى القافية**.*
*.............*
*(190)*
*الْعَصْر**)* *كَذَا وَقع فِي جمع نسخ البُخَارِيّ، وَوَقع فِي جَمِيع النّسخ عِنْد مُسلم**:* *الظّهْر، مَعَ اتِّفَاق البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم على رِوَايَته عَن شيخ وَاحِد بِإِسْنَاد وَاحِد، وَوَافَقَ مُسلما أَبُو يعلى وَآخَرُونَ، وَكَذَلِكَ أخرجه ابْن سعد عَن أبي غَسَّان مَالك بن إِسْمَاعِيل عَن جوَيْرِية بِلَفْظ**:* *الظّهْر، وَابْن حبَان من طَرِيق أبي غَسَّان كَذَلِك، وَأَصْحَاب الْمَغَازِي كلهم مَا ذكرُوا إلاَّ الْعَصْر، وَكَذَلِكَ أخرجه أَبُو نعيم فِي* *(**الْمُسْتَخْرج**)* *من طَرِيق أبي حَفْص السّلمِيّ عَن جوَيْرِية، فَقَالَ**:* *الْعَصْر، وَجمع بَين الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ بِوُجُوه**:*
*الأول**:* *بِاحْتِمَال أَن يكون قبل الْأَمر كَانَ صلى الظّهْر وَبَعْضهمْ لم يصلها، فَقَالَ لمن لم يصلها، لَا يصلين أحد الظّهْر، وَلمن صلاهَا**:* *لَا يصلين أحد الْعَصْر*
*انِي**:* *بِاحْتِمَال أَن تكون طَائِفَة مِنْهُم راحت بعد طَائِفَة، فَقَالَ للطائفة الأولى**:* *الظّهْر، وللطائفة الَّتِي بعْدهَا**:* *الْعَصْر**.*
*الثَّالِث**:* *أَن يكون الِاخْتِلَاف من حفظ بعض الروَاة**.*

*......*
*(195)*
*ذَات الرّقاع، بِكَسْر الرَّاء وبالقاف وبالعين الْمُهْملَة**:* *سميت بذلك لأَنهم رقعوا فِيهَا راياتهم، وَقيل**:* *لِأَن أَقْدَامهم نقبت فَكَانُوا يلقون الْخرق، وَقيل**:* *كَانُوا يلقون الْخرق فِي الخر وَقيل: سميت بذلك لشَجَرَة هُنَاكَ تسمى: ذَات الرّقاع، وَقَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ**:* *سميت بذلك لجبل فِيهِ بقع حمر وبيض وسود، وَقَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *ثمَّ أَقَامَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِالْمَدِينَةِ بعد غَزْوَة بني النَّضِير شَهْري ربيع وَبَعض جُمَادَى، ثمَّ غزا نجداً يُرِيد بني محَارب وَبني ثَعْلَبَة من غطفان، وَاسْتعْمل على الْمَدِينَة أَبَا ذَر، وَقَالَ ابْن هِشَام**:* *وَيُقَال: عُثْمَان بن عَفَّان، ثمَّ سَار حَتَّى نزل نجداً وَهِي غَزْوَة ذَات الرّقاع، فلقي بهَا جمعا من غطفان فتقارب النَّاس وَلم يكن بَينهم حَرْب، وَقد أَخَاف الله النَّاس بَعضهم بَعْضًا حَتَّى صلى رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صَلَاة الْخَوْف، وَالْحَاصِل أَن غَزْوَة ذَات الرّقاع عِنْد ابْن إِسْحَاق كَانَت بعد بني النَّضِير وَقبل الخَنْدَق سنة أَربع، وَعند ابْن سعد وَابْن حبَان**:* *أَنَّهَا كَانَت فِي الْمحرم سنة خمس، وَمَال البُخَارِيّ إِلَى أَنَّهَا كَانَت بعد خَيْبَر*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الجمعة 
الموافق : 12/ شعبان / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 26/ مارس / 2021 ميلادي 

" ختم المجلد السابع عشر " من " عمدة القاري " للحافظ بدر الدين العيني رحمه الله 


*(197)*
*وَفِي* *(**المعجم الْأَوْسَط**)* *للطبراني: عَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن الْمُنْذر قَالَ مُحَمَّد ابْن طَلْحَة: كَانَت غَزْوَة ذَات الرّقاع تسمى غَزْوَة الْأَعَاجِيب**.*
*......*
*(195)*
*إِن بعض الْعلمَاء حملُوا اخْتِلَاف الصِّفَات فِي صَلَاة الْخَوْف على اخْتِلَاف الْأَحْوَال، وَبَعْضهمْ حملوها على التَّوَسُّع والتخيير،*
*.....*
*(198)*
*شَارَ إِلَى أَن رِوَايَات جَابر متفقة على أَن الْغَزْوَة الَّتِي وَقعت فِيهَا صَلَاة الْخَوْف هِيَ غَزْوَة ذَات الرّقاع، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *فِيهِ نظر، لِأَن سِيَاق رِوَايَة هِشَام عَن أبي الزبير هَذِه تدل على أَنه حَدِيث آخر فِي غَزْوَة أُخْرَى**.* *قلت**:* *لَا نسلم ذَلِك لِأَنَّهُ ذكر فِيمَا مضى عَن قريب عَن جَابر: خرج النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى ذَات الرّقاع من نخل فلقي جمعا من غطفان** ...* 
*......*
*(198)*
*وَذكر الْوَاقِدِيّ أَن سَبَب غَزْوَة ذَات الرّقاع هُوَ أَن أَعْرَابِيًا قدم من حلب إِلَى الْمَدِينَة، فَقَالَ**:* *إِنِّي رَأَيْت نَاسا من بني ثَعْلَبَة وَمن بني أَنْمَار قد جمعُوا لكم جموعاً فَأنْتم فِي غَفلَة عَنْهُم، فَخرج النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي أَرْبَعمِائَة، وَيُقَال**:* *سَبْعمِائة، فعلى هَذَا غَزْوَة بني أَنْمَار متحدة مَعَ غَزْوَة بني محَارب وثعلبة، وَهِي غَزْوَة ذَات الرّقاع، وأنمار، بِفَتْح الْهمزَة وَسُكُون النُّون وبالراء**:* *قَبيلَة من بجيلة، بِفَتْح الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة وَكسر الْجِيم**.*
*.....*
*(210)*
*قَوْله**: (**مُسلما**)* *بِكَسْر اللَّام الْمُشَدّدَة، كَذَا فِي نسخ البُخَارِيّ وَفِي رِوَايَة الْحَمَوِيّ**:* *مُسلما، بِفَتْح اللاَّم، فَالرِّوَايَة الأولى من التَّسْلِيم بِمَعْنى تَسْلِيم الْأَمر بِمَعْنى السُّكُوت، وَالثَّانيَِة من السَّلامَة من الْخَوْض فِيهِ، وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *ويروى: مسيئاً، يَعْنِي من الْإِسَاءَة، وَقَالَ صَاحب* *(**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *فِيهِ بعد، ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَن عياضاً ذكر أَنه النَّسَفِيّ رَوَاهُ عَن البُخَارِيّ بِلَفْظ مسيئاً وَكَذَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو عَليّ بن السكن عَن الْفربرِي**.* *قلت**:* *الظَّاهِر أَن نِسْبَة هَذِه اللَّفْظَة إِلَى عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، من حَيْثُ إِنَّه لم يقل مثل مَا قَالَ أُسَامَة بن زيد**:* *أهلك، وَلَا نعلم إلاَّ خيرا، بل قَالَ**:* *لم يضيق الله عَلَيْك وَالنِّسَاء*
*سواهَا كثير، وَمن هَذَا أَن بعض الغلاة من الناصبية تقربُوا إِلَى بني أُميَّة بِهَذِهِ اللَّفْظَة، فجزى الله تَعَالَى الزُّهْرِيّ خيرا حَيْثُ بَين للوليد بن عبد الْملك مَا فِي الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور**.*
*الَ الزُّهْرِيّ: قَالَت عَائِشَة: قَالَ عَليّ بِلَفْظ مُسلما، لَا بِلَفْظ**:* *مسيئاً، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *الْمُرَاجَعَة فِي ذَلِك وَقعت مَعَ هِشَام بن يُوسُف فِيمَا أَحسب، وَذَلِكَ أَن عبد الرَّزَّاق رَوَاهُ عَن معمر فخالفه، فَرَوَاهُ بِلَفْظ**:* *مسيئاً**.* *قلت**:* *الَّذِي فسره الْكرْمَانِي هُوَ الصَّوَاب، أَلا يرى أَن الْأصيلِيّ لما رَوَاهُ بِلَفْظ**:* *مُسلما، قَالَ**:* *كَذَا قرأناه؟ وَالله أعلم**.*
*........*
*(215)*
*(**أَنْتُم خير أهل الأَرْض**)* *، هَذَا يدل صَرِيحًا على فضل أهل الشَّجَرَة، وهم الَّذين بَايعُوا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تحتهَا، وهم أهل بيعَة الرضْوَان**.* *وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ**:* *وَلم يرد دُخُول نَفسه فيهم، وَاحْتج بِهِ بعض الشِّيعَة فِي تَفْضِيل عَليّ على عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، لِأَن عليا كَانَ حَاضرا وَعُثْمَان كَانَ غَائِبا بِمَكَّة، ورد بِأَن عُثْمَان كَانَ فِي حكم من دخل تَحت الْخطاب لِأَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ بَايع عَنهُ وَهُوَ غَائِب، فَدخل عُثْمَان فيهم، وَلم يقْصد فِي الحَدِيث تَفْضِيل بَعضهم على بعض، وَاحْتج بِهِ بَعضهم على أَن الْخضر، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، لَيْسَ بِنَبِي، لِأَنَّهُ لَو كَانَ حَيا مَعَ ثُبُوت كَونه نَبيا للَزِمَ تَفْضِيل غير النَّبِي على النَّبِي، وَهَذَا بَاطِل، فَدلَّ على أَنه لَيْسَ بحي حِينَئِذٍ، وَأجَاب من زعم أَنه نَبِي وَأَنه حَيّ بِثُبُوت الْأَدِلَّة الْوَاضِحَة على نبوته، وَأَنه كَانَ حَاضرا مَعَهم، وَلم يقْصد تَفْضِيل بعض على بعض، وَأجَاب بَعضهم بِأَنَّهُ كَانَ حِينَئِذٍ فِي الْبَحْر، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *هَذَا جَوَاب سَاقِط**.* *قلت**:* *لَا نسلم سُقُوطه لعدم الْمَانِع من ذَلِك، وَادّعى ابْن التِّين أَنه حَيّ وَبنى عَلَيْهِ أَنه لَيْسَ بِنَبِي*
*لدُخُوله فِي عُمُوم من فضل النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أهل الشَّجَرَة عَلَيْهِم، ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَن إِنْكَاره نبوة خضر غير صَحِيح لما ذكرنَا، وَقد بسطنا الْكَلَام فِيهِ فِي* *(**تاريخنا الْكَبِير**) .* *وَزعم ابْن التِّين أَيْضا أَن إلْيَاس، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، لَيْسَ بِنَبِي، وَبِنَاء على قَول من زعم أَنه حَيّ**.* *قلت**:* *لم يَصح أَنه كَانَ حَيا حِينَئِذٍ، وَلَئِن سلمنَا حَيَاته حِينَئِذٍ فَالْجَوَاب مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ الْآن فِي حق الْخضر، وَأما نفي نبوته فَبَاطِل لِأَن الْقُرْآن نطق بِأَنَّهُ* *{**كَانَ من الْمُرْسلين**}* *فَلَا يُمكن أَن يكون مُرْسلا وَهُوَ غير نَبِي*
*......*
*(221 )*
*عبد الله بن زيد ابْن عَاصِم عَم عباد بن تَمِيم الْأنْصَارِيّ الْمَازِني البُخَارِيّ الَّذِي قتل مُسَيْلمَة وَقتل هُوَ يَوْم الْحرَّة، وَهُوَ صَاحب حَدِيث الْوضُوء، وَغلط ابْن عُيَيْنَة فَقَالَ**:* *هُوَ الَّذِي أرِي الْأَذَان**.*
*.....*
* "* 
*.............*
*(246)*
*قَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر فِي* *(**التَّمْهِيد**) :* *أَجمعُوا على أَن الْمُتْعَة نِكَاح لَا إِشْهَاد فِيهِ، وَأَنه نِكَاح إِلَى أجل تقع فِيهِ الْفرْقَة بِلَا طَلَاق وَلَا مِيرَاث بَينهمَا، قَالَ**:* *وَهَذَا لَيْسَ حكم الزَّوْجَات فِي كتاب الله وَلَا سنة رَسُوله. انْتهى. وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض فِي* *(**الْإِكْمَال**) :* *اتّفق الْعلمَاء على أَن هَذِه الْمُتْعَة كَانَت نِكَاحا إِلَى أجل لَا مِيرَاث فِيهِ وفراقها يحصل بِانْقِضَاء الْأَجَل من غير طَلَاق، وَإِذا تقرر أَن نِكَاح الْمُتْعَة هُوَ الموقت فَلَو أقته بِمدَّة تعلم بِمُقْتَضى الْعَادة أَنَّهُمَا لَا يعيشان إِلَى انْقِضَاء أجلهَا كمائتي سنة وَنَحْوهَا فَهَل يبطل لوُجُود التَّأْقِيت، أَو يَصح لِأَنَّهُ زَالَ مَا كَانَ يخْشَى من انْقِطَاع النِّكَاح بِغَيْر طَلَاق، وَمن عدم الْمِيرَاث بَين الزَّوْجَيْنِ أطلق الْجُمْهُور عدم الصِّحَّة، فَإِن قلت**:* *هَل ذهب أحد إِلَى جَوَازهَا؟ قلت**:* *ادّعى فِيهِ غير وَاحِد من الْعلمَاء الْإِجْمَاع، وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ فِي* *(**المعالم**) :* *كَانَ ذَلِك مُبَاحا فِي صدر الْإِسْلَام ثمَّ حرم، فَلم يبْق الْيَوْم فِيهِ خلاف بَين الْأَئِمَّة إلاَّ شَيْئا ذهب إِلَيْهِ بعض الروافض، قَالَ**:* *وَكَانَ ابْن عَبَّاس يتَأَوَّل فِي إِبَاحَته للْمُضْطَر بطول الغربة وَقلة الْيَسَار وَالْجدّة، ثمَّ توقف عَنهُ وَأمْسك عَن الْفَتْوَى بِهِ**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر الْحَازِمِي**:* *يرْوى عَن ابْن جريج جَوَازه، وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ فِي* *(**الْمعلم**) :* *تقرر الْإِجْمَاع على مَنعه وَلم يُخَالف فِيهِ إلاَّ طَائِفَة من المبتدعة، وَقَالَ صَاحب* *(**الْمُفْهم**) :* *أجمع السّلف وَالْخلف على تَحْرِيمهَا إلاَّ مَا رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، وَرُوِيَ عَنهُ أَنه رَجَعَ، وإلاَّ الرافضة، وَحكى أَبُو عمر الْخلاف الْقَدِيم فِيهِ، فَقَالَ**:* *وَأما الصَّحَابَة فَإِنَّهُم اخْتلفُوا فِي نِكَاح الْمُتْعَة، فَذهب ابْن عَبَّاس إِلَى إجازتها وتحليلها لَا خلاف عَنهُ فِي ذَلِك، وَعَلِيهِ أَكثر أَصْحَابه مِنْهُم**:* *عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وطاووس، قَالَ**:* *وَرُوِيَ أَيْضا تحليلها وإجازتها عَن أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ وَجَابِر بن عبد الله، قَالَا**:* *تَمَتعنَا إِلَى نصف من خلَافَة عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، حَتَّى نهى عمرُ النَّاسَ عنهَا فِي شَأْن عَمْرو بن حُرَيْث، وَنِكَاح الْمُتْعَة قبل التَّحْرِيم هَل كَانَ مُطلقًا أَو مُقَيّدا بِالْحَاجةِ وبالأسفار؟ قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *كل هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذين رووا عَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، إِطْلَاقهَا أخبروا أَنَّهَا كَانَت فِي سفر، وَلَيْسَ أحد مِنْهُم أخبر أَنَّهَا كَانَت فِي حضر، وَذكر حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود أَنه أَبَاحَهَا لَهُم فِي الْغَزْو**.* *وَقَالَ الْحَازِمِي**:* *وَلم يبلغنَا أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَبَاحَهَا لَهُم وهم فِي بُيُوتهم، وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *قد ذكر فِي حَدِيث ابْن عمر: أَنَّهَا كَانَت رخصَة فِي أول الْإِسْلَام لمن اضْطر إِلَيْهَا: كالميتة، وَإِذا تقرر أَن نِكَاح الْمُتْعَة غير صَحِيح فَهَل يحد من وطىء فِي نِكَاح مُتْعَة؟ فَأكْثر أَصْحَاب مَالك قَالُوا**:* *لَا يحد لشُبْهَة العقد، وللخلاف الْمُتَقَدّم فِيهِ، وَأَنه لَيْسَ من تَحْرِيم الْقُرْآن، وَلكنه يُعَاقب عُقُوبَة شَدِيدَة. وَقَالَ صَاحب* *(**الْإِكْمَال**) :* *هَذَا هُوَ الْمَرْوِيّ عَن مَالك، وأصل هَذَا عِنْد بعض شُيُوخنَا التَّفْرِيق فِي الْحَد بَين مَا حرمته السّنة أَو حرمه الْقُرْآن، وَأَيْضًا فَالْخِلَاف بَين الْأُصُولِيِّين  َ**:* *هَل يَصح الْإِجْمَاع على أحد الْقَوْلَيْنِ بعد الْخلاف أَو لَا ينْعَقد؟ وَحكم الْخلاف باقٍ**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَهَذَا مَذْهَب القَاضِي أبي بكر، وَقَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ مَا ملخصه**:* *إِن صَحَّ رُجُوع ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، وَجب الْحَد لحُصُول الْإِجْمَاع، وَإِن لم يَصح رُجُوعه فيبنى على أَنه لَو اخْتلف أهل عصر فِي مَسْأَلَة ثمَّ اتّفق مَن بَعدهم على أحد القولي فِيهَا، هَل يصير ذَلِك مجمعا عَلَيْهَا؟ فِيهِ وَجْهَان أصوليان، إِن قُلْنَا**:* *نعم، وَجب الْحَد، وإلاَّ فَلَا، كَالْوَطْءِ فِي سَائِر الْأَنْكِحَة الْمُخْتَلف فِيهَا**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَهُوَ الْأَصَح، وَكَذَا صَححهُ النَّوَوِيّ، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَ*
*.........*
*(247)*
*قال ابن عبد البر* 
*لنَّهْي عَن الْمُتْعَة يَوْم خَيْبَر غلط، وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي**:* *النَّهْي عَن الْمُتْعَة يَوْم خَيْبَر لَا يعرفهُ أحد من أهل السّير ورواة الْأَثر، وَقد روى الشَّافِعِي عَن مَالك بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، نهى يَوْم خَيْبَر عَن أكل لُحُوم الْحمر الْأَهْلِيَّة، لم يزدْ على ذَلِك، وَسكت عَن قصَّة الْمُتْعَة لما علم فِيهَا من الِاخْتِلَاف**.* *قلت**:* *قد اخْتلف فِي وَقت النَّهْي عَن نِكَاح الْمُتْعَة: هَل كَانَ زمن خَيْبَر؟ أَو فِي زمن الْفَتْح؟ أَو فِي غَزْوَة أَوْطَاس؟ وَهِي فِي عَام الْفَتْح، أَو فِي غَزْوَة تَبُوك؟ أَو فِي حجَّة الْوَدَاع؟ أَو فِي عمْرَة الْقَضَاء؟ فَفِي رِوَايَة مَالك وَمن تَابعه فِي حَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *أَن ذَلِك زمن خَيْبَر، كَمَا فِي حَدِيث الْبَاب، وَكَذَلِكَ فِي حَدِيث ابْن عمر، رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ من رِوَايَة ابْن شهَاب، قَالَ**:* *أَخْبرنِي سَالم بن عبد الله أَن رجلا سَأَلَ عبد الله بن عمر عَن الْمُتْعَة، فَقَالَ**:* *حرَام**.* *قَالَ**:* *إِن فلَانا يَقُول بهَا: فَقَالَ: وَالله لقد علم أَن رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، حرمهَا يَوْم خَيْبَر، وَمَا كُنَّا مسافحين، وَفِي حَدِيث سُبْرَة بن معبد الْجُهَنِيّ عِنْد مُسلم**:* *أَنه أذن فِيهَا فِي فتح مَكَّة، وَفِيه**:* *فَلم أخرج حَتَّى حرمهَا، وَفِي حَدِيث سَلمَة بن الْأَكْوَع عِنْد مُسلم أَيْضا، أَنه رخص فِيهَا عَام أَوْطَاس ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام ثمَّ نهى عَنْهَا، وَفِي حَدِيث سُبْرَة عِنْد أبي دَاوُد**:* *أَنه نهى عَنْهَا فِي حجَّة الْوَدَاع، وَفِي بعض طرق حَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *أَن ذَلِك كَانَ فِي غَزْوَة تَبُوك، ذكره ابْن عبد الْبر، وَكَذَلِكَ فِي حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة**:* *أَن ذَلِك كَانَ فِي غَزْوَة تَبُوك، رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ  ، وَكَذَلِكَ فِي حَدِيث جَابر رَوَاهُ الْحَازِمِي فِي كتاب* *(**النَّاسِخ والمنسوخ**)* *وَفِيه يَقُول جَابر بن عبد الله: خرجنَا مَعَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى غَزْوَة تَبُوك، حَتَّى إِذا كُنَّا عِنْد الْعقبَة مِمَّا يَلِي الشَّام، جئن نسْوَة فَذَكرنَا تَمَتعنَا وَهن يجلن فِي رحالنا، أَو قَالَ**:* *يطفن فِي رحالنا، فجاءنا رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَنظر إلَيْهِنَّ، فَقَالَ**:* *من هَؤُلَاءِ النسْوَة؟ فَقُلْنَا**:* *يَا رَسُول الله نتمتع مِنْهُنَّ**.* *قَالَ**:* *فَغَضب رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حَتَّى احْمَرَّتْ وجنتاه وتمعر لَونه وَاشْتَدَّ غَضَبه، فَقَامَ فِينَا خَطِيبًا، فَحَمدَ الله وَأثْنى عَلَيْهِ، ثمَّ نهى عَن الْمُتْعَة، فتوادعنا يَوْمئِذٍ الرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء، وَلم نعد وَلَا نعود لَهَا أبدا فِيهَا، فسميت يَوْمئِذٍ**:* *تَثْنِيَة الْوَدَاع، وَذكر عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن معمر عَن الْحسن، قَالَ**:* *مَا حلت الْمُتْعَة قطّ إلاَّ ثَلَاثًا فِي عمْرَة الْقَضَاء، مَا حلت قبلهَا وَلَا بعْدهَا**.*
*وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *وَهَذَا الْبَاب* 
*.................*
*(248)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *وَهَذَا الْبَاب فِيهِ اخْتِلَاف شَدِيد، وَفِيه أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة لم نكتبها**.* *قلت**:* *الْجمع بَين هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث وترجيح بَعْضهَا عِنْد عدم إِمْكَان الْجمع على وُجُوه ذكرهَا الْعلمَاء**.* *فَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ**:* *لَيْسَ هَذَا تناقضاً لِأَنَّهُ يَصح أَن ينْهَى عَنْهَا فِي زمن ثمَّ ينْهَى عَنْهَا فِي زمن آخر توكيداً، أَو ليشتهر النَّهْي ويسمعه من لم يكن سَمعه أَولا، فَسمع بعض الروَاة النَّهْي فِي زمن، وسَمعه آخَرُونَ فِي زمن آخر، فَنقل كل مِنْهُم مَا سَمعه وأضافه إِلَى زمن سَمَاعه**.* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *يحْتَمل أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَبَاحَهَا لَهُم للضَّرُورَة بعد التَّحْرِيم ثمَّ حرمهَا تَحْرِيمًا مُؤَبَّدًا، فَيكون أَنه حرمهَا يَوْم خَيْبَر وَفِي عمْرَة الْقَضَاء، ثمَّ أَبَاحَهَا يَوْم الْفَتْح للضَّرُورَة، ثمَّ حرمهَا يَوْم الْفَتْح أَيْضا تَحْرِيمًا مُؤَبَّدًا، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *الصَّوَاب الْمُخْتَار أَن التَّحْرِيم وَالْإِبَاحَة كَانَا مرَّتَيْنِ، وَكَانَت حَلَالا قبل خَيْبَر ثمَّ حرمت يَوْم خَيْبَر، ثمَّ أبيحت يَوْم فتح مَكَّة وَهُوَ يَوْم أَوْطَاس لاتصالهما، ثمَّ حرمت يَوْمئِذٍ بعد ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام تَحْرِيمًا مُؤَبَّدًا إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة، وَذكر بَعضهم أَنه لَا يعرف شَيْء نسخ مرَّتَيْنِ إلاَّ نِكَاح الْمُتْعَة**.* *قلت**:* *زَاد بَعضهم عَلَيْهِ أَمر تَحْويل الصَّلَاة أَنه وَقع مرَّتَيْنِ، وَزَاد أَبُو بكر بن الْعَرَبِيّ ثَالِثا فَقَالَ**:* *نسخ الله الْقبْلَة مرَّتَيْنِ، وَنسخ نِكَاح الْمُتْعَة مرَّتَيْنِ، وأباح أكل لُحُوم الْحمر الْأَهْلِيَّة مرَّتَيْنِ، وَزَاد أَبُو الْعَبَّاس الْعَوْفِيّ رَابِعا، وَهُوَ الْوضُوء مِمَّا مسته النَّار، على مَا قَالَه ابْن شهَاب، وروى مثله عَن عَائِشَة، وَزَاد بَعضهم**:* *الْكَلَام فِي الصَّلَاة نسخ مرَّتَيْنِ، حَكَاهُ القَاضِي عِيَاض فِي* *(**الْإِكْمَال**)* *وَكَذَلِكَ المخابرة على قَول ابْن الْأَعرَابِي، وَفِي* *(**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *هَذَا أغرب مَا وَقع فِي الشَّرِيعَة، أُبِيح ثمَّ نهى عَنهُ يَوْم خَيْبَر، ثمَّ أُبِيح فِي عمْرَة الْقَضَاء وأوائل الْفَتْح، ثمَّ نهى عَنهُ، ثمَّ أُبِيح، ثمَّ نهى عَنْهَا إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة**.*
*..............*
*(248)*
*جوز أكل لحم الْخَيل، وَهُوَ قَول أبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَأبي ثَوْر وَاللَّيْث وَابْن الْمُبَارك، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب ابْن سِيرِين وَالْحسن وَعَطَاء وَالْأسود بن يزِيد وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *لَا يُؤْكَل لحم الْخَيل، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأَبُو عبيد، وَاسْتَدَلُّوا على ذَلِك بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**وَالْخَيْل وَالْبِغَال وَالْحمير لتركبوها وزينة**} (**النَّحْل: 8**) .* *خرج مخرج الامتنان، وَالْأكل من أَعلَى مَنَافِعهَا، والحكيم لَا يتْرك الامتنان بِأَعْلَى النعم ويمتن بأدناها، وَلما روى أَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه من حَدِيث خَالِد بن الْوَلِيد، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قَالَ**:* *نهى رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَن لُحُوم الْخَيل وَالْبِغَال والحمر، فيعارض حَدِيث جَابر، وَالتَّرْجِيح للْمحرمِ**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *حَدِيث جَابر صَحِيح، وَحَدِيث خَالِد مُتَكَلم فِيهِ اسناداً ومتناً، والاعتماد على أَحَادِيث الْإِبَاحَة لصحتها وَكَثْرَة رِوَايَتهَا**.* *قلت**:* *سَنَد حَدِيث خَالِد جيد، وَلِهَذَا لما أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد سكت عَنهُ، فَهُوَ حسن عِنْده،*
*.....*
*(270)*
*وَفِي مُرْسل أبي عمرَان الْجونِي**:* *أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، كَانَ عَاده، يَعْنِي**:* *عبد الله، فَأُغْمِيَ عَلَيْهِ**.* *فَقَالَ**:* *اللَّهُمَّ إِن كَانَ أَجله قد حضر فيسر عَلَيْهِ وإلاَّ فاشفه**.* *قَالَ**:* *فَوجدَ خفَّة، فَقَالَ**:* *كَانَ قد رفع مرزبة من حَدِيد، يَقُول**:* *أَنْت كَذَا؟ فَلَو قلت**:* *نعم لقمعني بهَا**.*
*....*
*(275 )*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *حَاطِب بن أبي بلتعة اللَّخْمِيّ من ولد لخم بن عدي فِي قَول بَعضهم، وَقيل**:* *كَانَ عبدا لعبد الله بن حميد الْمَذْكُور آنِفا بِالْكِتَابَةِ، فَأدى كتابتة يَوْم الْفَتْح، مَاتَ سنة ثَلَاثِينَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ، وَهُوَ ابْن اثْنَتَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ سنة، وَصلى عَلَيْهِ عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَبَعثه النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بِكِتَاب إِلَى الْمُقَوْقس صَاحب مصر والإسكندرية فِي محرم سنة سِتّ بعد الْحُدَيْبِيَة، فَأَقَامَ عِنْده خَمْسَة أَيَّام وَرجع بهدية مِنْهَا مَارِيَة أم إِبْرَاهِيم وَأُخْتهَا سِيرِين، فَوَهَبَهَا لحسان بن ثَابت، وَبغلته دُلْدُل وَحِمَاره عفير وَعسل وَثيَاب وَغير ذَلِك من الظّرْف، وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *أهْدى الْمُقَوْقس لرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ثَلَاث جوارٍ مِنْهُنَّ**:* *أم إِبْرَاهِيم ابْن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَأُخْرَى وَهبهَا لأبي جهم بن حُذَيْفَة الْعَدوي، وَأُخْرَى وَهبهَا لحسان بن ثَابت، ثمَّ بَعثه الصّديق، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ أَيْضا إِلَى الْمُقَوْقس فَصَالحهُمْ، فَلم يزَالُوا كَذَلِك حَتَّى دَخلهَا عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ فنقض الصُّلْح وَقَاتلهمْ وافتتح مصر، وَذَلِكَ فِي سنة عشْرين، وَكَانَ حَاطِب تَاجِرًا يَبِيع الطَّعَام، وَترك يَوْم مَاتَ أَرْبَعَة آلَاف دِينَار ودراهم وَغير ذَلِك، وروى حَاطِب عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَنه قَالَ**:* *من رَآنِي بعد موتِي فَكَأَنَّمَا رَآنِي فِي حَياتِي، وَمن مَاتَ فِي أحد الْحَرَمَيْنِ يبْعَث فِي الْآمنينَ يَوْم الْقِيَامَة**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *لَا أعلم لَهُ غير هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَفِي الصَّحَابَة**:* *حَاطِب، أَرْبَعَة سواهُ. قَالَه صَاحب* *(**التَّوْضِيح**)* *وَلم يذكر أَبُو عمر إلاَّ أَرْبَعَة مِنْهُم: خَاطب بن عَمْرو بن عتِيك شهد بَدْرًا وَلم يذكرهُ ابْن إِسْحَاق فِي الْبَدْرِيِّينَ  ، وحاطب بن عَمْرو بن عبد شمس، وحاطب بن الْحَارِث مَاتَ بِأَرْض الْحَبَشَة مُهَاجرا، وحاطب* 
*بن أبي بلتعة*
*............
(282 )

*وروى الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ من رِوَايَة شَبابَة بن سوار عَن مَالك فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث:(من رأى مِنْكُم ابْن خطل فليقتله) ، وَاخْتلف فِي قَاتله، وَجزم ابْن إِسْحَاق بِأَن سعيد بن حُرَيْث وَأَبا بَرزَة الْأَسْلَمِيّ اشْتَركَا فِي قَتله. وَعَن الْوَاقِدِيّ: أَن قَاتله شريك بن عَبدة الْعجْلَاني، وَرجح أَنه أَبُو بَرزَة. وَفِي (التَّوْضِيح) وَفِيه دلَالَة على أَن الْحرم لَا يعْصم من الْقَتْل الْوَاجِب. قلت: إِنَّمَا وَقع قتل ابْن خطل فِي السَّاعَة الَّتِي أحل للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِيهَا الْقِتَال بِمَكَّة، وَقد صرح بِأَن حرمتهَا عَادَتْ كَمَا كَانَت فَلم يَصح الِاسْتِدْلَال بِهِ لما ذكره، وروى أَحْمد من حَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده: أَن تِلْكَ السَّاعَة استمرت من صَبِيحَة يَوْم الْفَتْح إِلَى الْعَصْر
...........
*............*
*(288)*
*(**وَلَا فَارًّا بخربة**)* *بِفَتْح الْخَاء الْمُعْجَمَة وَسُكُون الرَّاء بعْدهَا بَاء مُوَحدَة، وَهِي السّرقَة، كَذَا ثَبت تَفْسِيرهَا فِي رِوَايَة الْمُسْتَمْلِي**: (**وَلَا فَارًّا بخربة**)* *يَعْنِي: السّرقَة، وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *الخربة، بِالضَّمِّ**:* *الْفساد، وبالفتح**:* *السّرقَة. وَقَالَ القاضيّ وَقد رَوَاهُ جَمِيع رُوَاة البُخَارِيّ غير الْأصيلِيّ بِالْخَاءِ الْمُعْجَمَة**.*
*............*
*(288)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين: عبد الله بن ثعلبة هَذَا إِن كَانَ عقل ذَلِك أَو عقل عَنهُ كلمة كَانَت لَهُ صُحْبَة، وَإِن لم يعقل عَنهُ شَيْئا كَانَت لَهُ تِلْكَ فَضِيلَة، وَهُوَ من الطَّبَقَة الأولى من التَّابِعين**.* *قلت**:* *أغرب ابْن التِّين فِي هَذَا، وَقد ذكرُوا أَن لَهُ ولأبيه صُحْبَة**.*
*.....*
*(289)*
*مُحَمَّد بن مُسلم، وسنين، بِضَم السِّين الْمُهْملَة وَفتح النُّون وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وَفِي آخِره نون، وَقيل**:* *بتَشْديد الْيَاء، ويكنى بِأبي جميلَة، بِفَتْح الْجِيم الضمرِي، وَيُقَال**:* *السّلمِيّ، ذكره ابْن مَنْدَه وَابْن حبَان وَغَيرهمَا فِي الصَّحَابَة، وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر فِي* *(**الِاسْتِيعَاب**) :* *قَالَ مَالك بن شهَاب: أَخْبرنِي سِنِين أَبُو جميلَة أَنه أدْرك النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَام الْفَتْح، وَقَالَ غَيره**:* *وَحج مَعَه حجَّة الْوَدَاع، وَيرد بِهَذَا قَول ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *أَبُو جميلَة رجل مَجْهُول، وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *قد قَالَه الشَّافِعِي أَيْضا وَقَالَ بَعضهم بعد قَوْله: عَن سِنِين، تقدم ذكره فِي الشَّهَادَات بِمَا يُغني عَن إِعَادَته**.* *قلت**:* *لم يغن ذكره فِي الشَّهَادَات عَن إِعَادَته هُنَا أصلا، لِأَن الْمَذْكُور فِي الشَّهَادَات فِي**:* *بَاب إِذا زكى رجل رجلا كَفاهُ، وَقَالَ أَبُو جميلَة**:* *وجدت مَنْبُوذًا فَلَمَّا رأى عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قَالَ**:* *عَسى الغوير بؤساً، كَأَنَّهُ يتهمني، فَقَالَ**:* *عريفي أَنه رجل صَالح، قَالَ**:* *كَذَاك إذهب وعلينا نَفَقَته. انْتهى، فَمن أَيْن حَال أبي جميلَة من هَذَا حَتَّى يكون ذكره هُنَاكَ مغنياً عَن ذكره هَهُنَا؟*

*............*
*(290)*
*وَفِي رِوَايَة أبي دَاوُد**:* *فَقَالَت امْرَأَة من النِّسَاء: داروا عَنَّا عَورَة قارئكم**.* *قَوْله**: (**فاشتروا**)* *مفعولة مَحْذُوف أَي: فاشتروا ثوبا، وَفِي رِوَايَة أبي دَاوُد**:* *فاشتروا لي قَمِيصًا عمانياً، وَهُوَ بِضَم الْعين الْمُهْملَة وَتَخْفِيف الْمِيم، نِسْبَة إِلَى عمان من الْبَحْرين**.*
*.......*
*(292)*
*وَالْفرق بَين**:* *الْمثل والنحو، أَن الْمثل مُتحد فِي الْحَقِيقَة، والنحو أَعم**.* *وَقيل**:* *هما مُتَرَادِفَانِ**.*
*......*
*(303)*
*وَفِي* *(**صَحِيح ابْن حبَان**) :* *عَن عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا: دخل النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وهيت ينعَت امْرَأَة من يهود، فَأخْرجهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَكَانَ بِالْبَيْدَاءِ يدْخل كل جُمُعَة يستطعم**.* 
*وَكَانَ يدْخل على سَوْدَة، فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *مَا أرَاهُ إلاَّ مُنْكرا فَمَنعه، وَلما قدم الْمَدِينَة نَفَاهُ، وَلأبي دَاوُد من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة**:* *أَتَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مخنث قد خضب يَدَيْهِ وَرجلَيْهِ، فَقيل**:* *يَا رَسُول الله هَذَا يتشبه بِالنسَاء، فنفاه إِلَى البقيع فَقيل**:* *أَلا تقتله؟ فَقَالَ**:* *إِنِّي نهيت عَن قتل الْمُصَلِّين**.*
*قَالَ ابْن عُيَيْنَة وَقَالَ ابنُ جُرَيْجٍ المُخَنَّثُ هِيتٌ*

*وَعند أبي مُوسَى**:* *نفى أَبُو بكر ماتعاً إِلَى فدك وَلَيْسَ بهَا أحد يومئذٍ من الْمُسلمين، وَكَانَ فِي الْمَدِينَة مخنث آخر اسْمه**:* *الْهدم، بِكَسْر الْهَاء وَسُكُون الدَّال وَفِي الطَّبَرَانِيّ من حَدِيث وَاثِلَة بن الْأَسْقَع**:* *أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أخرج الْحر، وَأخرج عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ، فلَانا وَفُلَانًا، وَكَانَ هَؤُلَاءِ على عهد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، كَانَ فيهم لين فِي القَوْل وخضاب فِي الْأَيْدِي والأرجل وَلَا يرْمونَ بِفَاحِشَة، وَرُبمَا لعب بَعضهم بالكرج وَفِي مَرَاسِيل أبي دَاوُد أَن عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ، رأى لاعباً بالكرج فَقَالَ**:* *لَوْلَا أَنِّي رَأَيْت هَذَا يلْعَب بِهِ على عهد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لنفيتك من الْمَدِينَة**.* *قلت**:* *الكرج، بِضَم الْكَاف وَتَشْديد الرَّاء الْمَفْتُوحَة وَفِي آخِره جِيم مُعرب**:* *كرة**.*
*........*
*(311)*
*(**قَالَ رجل من الْأَنْصَار**)* *، قَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ**:* *هُوَ معتب ابْن قُشَيْر من بني عَمْرو بن عَوْف، وَكَانَ من الْمُنَافِقين. وَقَالَ صَاحب* *(**التَّلْوِيح**)* *لم أر أحدا قَالَ: إِنَّه من الْأَنْصَار إلاَّ مَا وَقع هُنَا وَجزم بِأَنَّهُ حرقوص بن زُهَيْر السَّعْدِيّ وَلم يصب فِي ذَلِك، فَإِن قصَّة حرقوص غير هَذِه*
*...........*


الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات .

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الجمعة 
الموافق : 19/ شعبان / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 2 / ابريل / 2021 ميلادي 

* " المجلد الثامن عشر " من عمدة القاري " فوائد منتقاة من عمدة القاري " للحافظ العيني رحمه الله 

وبه نستعين " 


*.............*
*المجلد الثامن عشر* 
*(18/10)*
*سم الصَّنَم**:* *ذُو الخلصة، وَقيل**:* *هُوَ اسْم صنم لدوس سيعبد فِي آخر الزَّمَان، ثَبت فِي الحَدِيث**:* *لَا تقوم السَّاعَة حَتَّى تَصْطَفِق أليات نسَاء دوس وخثعم حول ذِي الْخصْلَة. وَفِي* *(**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *الخلصة فِي اللُّغَة نَبَات ينْبت نَبَات الْكَرم لَهُ حب كعنب الثَّعْلَب. وَله ورق أغبر رقاق مُدَوَّرَة وَاسِعَة وَله ورد كورد الموز وَهُوَ أَحْمَر كخرز العقيق وَلَا يُؤْكَل وَلكنه يرْعَى، وموضعه الْيَوْم مَسْجِد جَامع لبلدة يُقَال لَهَا**:* *العبلات من أَرض خثعم، ذكره الْمبرد عَن أبي عُبَيْدَة وَبَعض الشَّارِحين وهم فِيهِ وَقَالَ**:* *إِنَّه كَانَ فِي بِلَاد فَارس، فَافْهَم**.*
*.............*
*(18/26)*
*وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *فرضة بِلَاد الْيمن وَلم يزدْ فِي تَعْرِيفهَا شَيْئا، وَقَالَ الرشاطي**:* *عمان فِي الْيمن، سميت بعمان بن سبأ وَفِي بِلَاد الشَّام بَلْدَة يُقَال لَهَا**:* *عمان، بِفَتْح الْعين وَتَشْديد الْمِيم وَلَيْسَت بمرادة هُنَا قطعا. والبحرين ثنية بحرفي الأَصْل مَوضِع بَين الْبَصْرَة وعمان، وَالنِّسْبَة إِلَيْهِ بحراني**.*
*.........*
*(18/30)*
*(**أرق أَفْئِدَة**)* *، جمع فؤاد، قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *وصف الأفئدة بالرقة والقلوب باللين لِأَن الْفُؤَاد غشاء الْقلب إِذا رق نفذ القَوْل فِيهِ وخلص إِلَى مَا وَرَاءه، وَإِذا غلظ تعذر وُصُوله إِلَى دَاخله، فَإِذا صَادف الْقلب شَيْئا علق بِهِ، أَي**:* *إِذا كَانَ لينًا، وَالْمَشْهُور أَن الْفُؤَاد هُوَ الْقلب، فعلى هَذَا تكْرَار لفظ الْقلب بلفظين أولى من تكرره بِلَفْظ وَاحِد، وَقيل**:* *الْفُؤَاد غير الْقلب وَهُوَ عين الْقلب، وَقيل**:* *بَاطِن الْقلب، وَقيل**:* *غشاء الْقلب**.*
*....*
*(33 )*
* (**والطفيل بن عَمْرو**)* *أَي: قصَّة الطُّفَيْل، بِضَم الطَّاء**:* *ابْن عَمْرو بن طريف بن الْعَاصِ بن ثَعْلَبَة بن سليم بن فهم بن غنم بن دوس، وَله حِكَايَة عَجِيبَة غَرِيبَة طويت ذكرهَا مَخَافَة التَّطْوِيل**.* *وَمِنْهَا أَنه**:* *رأى رُؤْيا فَقَالَ لأَصْحَابه: عبروها قَالُوا: وَمَا رَأَيْت؟ قَالَ**:* *رَأَيْت رَأْسِي حلق، وَأَنه خرج من فمي طَائِر، وَأَن امْرَأَة لقيتني فأدخلتني فِي فرجهَا، وَكَانَ أبي يطلبني طلبا حثيثاً، فحيل بيني وَبَينه**.* *قَالُوا**:* *خيرا**.* *قَالَ**:* *أَنا وَالله فقد أولتها: أما حلق الرَّأْس فَقَطعه، وَأما الطَّائِر فروحي، وَأما الْمَرْأَة الَّتِي أدخلتني فِي فرجهَا فالأرض تحفر لي فأدفن فِيهَا، فقد روعت أَن أقتل شَهِيدا، وَأما طلب أبي إيَّايَ فَلَا أرَاهُ إلاَّ سيعذر فِي طلب الشَّهَادَة، وَلَا أرَاهُ يلْحق فِي سفرنا هَذَا، فَقتل الطُّفَيْل شَهِيدا يَوْم الْيَمَامَة، وجرح أَبوهُ ثمَّ قتل يَوْم اليرموك بعد ذَلِك فِي زمن عمر بن الْخطاب شَهِيدا**.*
*....*
*( 35 )*
*وَقد اخْتلف فِي اسْمه وَاسم أَبِيه اخْتِلَافا كثيرا، وَقَالَ خَليفَة بن خياط**:* *أَبُو هُرَيْرَة هُوَ عُمَيْر بن عَامر بن عبد ذِي الشرس بن طريف بن عباب بن أبي صعبة بن مُنَبّه بن سعد بن ثَعْلَبَة بن سليم بن فهم بن غنم بن دوس، وَقَالَ أَبُو أَحْمد الْحَاكِم**:* *أصح شَيْء عندنَا فِي اسْم أبي هُرَيْرَة: عبد الرَّحْمَن بن صَخْر، وَقد غلبت عَلَيْهِ كنيته فَهُوَ كمن لَا اسْم لَهُ غَيرهَا، أسلم أَبُو هُرَيْرَة عَام خَيْبَر وشهدها مَعَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، رَغْبَة فِي الْعلم، رُوِيَ لَهُ عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، خَمْسَة آلافٍ حَدِيث وثلاثمائة حَدِيث وَأَرْبَعَة وَسَبْعُونَ حَدِيثا، اتّفق البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم على ثَلَاثمِائَة حَدِيث وَخَمْسَة وَعشْرين حَدِيثا، وَانْفَرَدَ البُخَارِيّ بِثَلَاثَة وَتِسْعين، وَمُسلم بِمِائَة وَتِسْعين، وَلَيْسَ فِي الصَّحَابَة أحد أَكثر حَدِيثا مِنْهُ**.* *وَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ**:* *روى عَنهُ*
*أَكثر من ثَمَانمِائَة رجل من بَين صَاحب وتابع، اسْتَعْملهُ عمر رَضِي تَعَالَى الله عَنهُ، على الْبَحْرين ثمَّ عَزله، ثمَّ أَرَادَهُ على الْعَمَل فَأبى عَلَيْهِ، وَلم يزل يسكن الْمَدِينَة حَتَّى مَاتَ فِيهَا سنة سبع وَخمسين، قَالَه خَليفَة بن خياط، وَقَالَ ابْن الْهَيْثَم بن عدي**:* *توفّي سنة ثَمَان وَخمسين وَهُوَ ابْن ثَمَان وَسبعين، وَقيل**:* *مَاتَ بالعقيق وَحمل إِلَى الْمَدِينَة وَصلى عَلَيْهِ الْوَلِيد بن عتبَة بن أبي سُفْيَان وَكَانَ أَمِيرا على الْمَدِينَة لمعاوية بن أبي سُفْيَان، وروى عَنهُ أَنه قَالَ**:* *إِنَّمَا كنيت بِأبي هُرَيْرَة لِأَنِّي وجدت أَو لَا دهرة وحشية فحملتا فِي كمي، فَقيل**:* *مَا هَذِه قلت: هرة، قيل**:* *فَأَنت أَبُو هُرَيْرَة، وَقيل**:* *رَآهُ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَفِي كمه هرة، فَقَالَ**:* *يَا أَبَا هُرَيْرَة**.*
*......*

*(55 )*
*كسْرَى، بِكَسْر الْكَاف وَفتحهَا، وَهُوَ لقب كل من ملك الْفرس، وَمَعْنَاهُ بِالْعَرَبِيَّة  ِ**:* *المظفر، وكسرى هَذَا الَّذِي أرسل إِلَيْهِ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، الْكتاب هُوَ كسْرَى أبرويز بن هُرْمُز بن أنو شرْوَان، وَهُوَ كسْرَى الْكَبِير الْمَشْهُور، وَقيل**:* *كسْرَى هَذَا أنو شرْوَان، وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، لِأَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أخبر بِأَنَّهُ يقْتله ابْنه، وَالَّذِي قَتله ابْنه هُوَ كسْرَى أبرويز**.* *قَوْله**: (**وَقَيْصَر**)* *، هُوَ لقب كل من ملك الرّوم، وَالْمرَاد مِنْهُ**:* *هِرقل*
*..........*
*(57)*
*(**بنت كسْرَى**)* *، هِيَ بوران كَمَا ذَكرنَاهَا الْآن، وَذكر الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *أَن أُخْتهَا أَو زيمدخت ملكت أَيْضا، قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *فِي الحَدِيث أَن الْمَرْأَة لَا تلِي الْإِمَارَة وَلَا الْقَضَاء**.*
*.......*
*(60)*
*وروى الإِمَام أَحْمد من حَدِيث عَائِشَة، قَالَت**:* *توفّي رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَوْم الْإِثْنَيْنِ وَدفن لَيْلَة الْأَرْبَعَاء، وَتفرد بِهِ، وَعَن عُرْوَة**:* *توفّي يَوْم الْإِثْنَيْنِ حِين زاغت الشَّمْس لهِلَال ربيع الأول، وَعَن الْأَوْزَاعِيّ**:* *توفّي يَوْم الْإِثْنَيْنِ قبل أَن ينشب النَّهَار، وَفِي حَدِيث أبي يعلى بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن أنس أَنه توفّي آخر يَوْم الْإِثْنَيْنِ، وروى الْبَيْهَقِيّ بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن سُلَيْمَان بن طرخان التَّيْمِيّ فِي كتاب الْمَغَازِي، قَالَ**:* *مرض النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لإثنين وَعشْرين لَيْلَة من صفر، وبدىء وَجَعه عِنْد وليدة لَهُ يُقَال لَهَا**:* *رَيْحَانَة، كَانَت من سبي الْيَهُود، وَكَانَ أول يَوْم مرض يَوْم السبت، وَكَانَت وَفَاته يَوْم الْإِثْنَيْنِ لليلتين خلتا من شهر ربيع الأول لتَمام عشر سِنِين من مقدمه الْمَدِينَة**.*
*.....*
*(65 )*
*حَدِيث عَائِشَة عَن مُسلم بن إِبْرَاهِيم الْأَزْدِيّ القصاب الْبَصْرِيّ قَوْله فِي الرفيق الْأَعْلَى قَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي الرفيق الْأَعْلَى الْجنَّة وَكَذَا رُوِيَ عَن ابْن إِسْحَاق وَقيل الرفيق اسْم جنس يَشْمَل الْوَاحِد وَمَا فَوْقه وَالْمرَاد بِهِ الْأَنْبِيَاء عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام وَمن ذكر فِي الْآيَة وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ الرفيق الْأَعْلَى هُوَ الصاحب الْمرَافِق وَهُوَ هَهُنَا بِمَعْنى الرفقاء يَعْنِي الْمَلَائِكَة وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي الظَّاهِر أَنه مَعْهُود من قَوْله تَعَالَى* *{**وَحسن أُولَئِكَ رَفِيقًا**}* *أَي أدخلني فِي جملَة أهل الْجنَّة من النَّبِيين وَالصديقين وَالشُّهَدَاء وَالصَّالِحِينَ والْحَدِيث الْمُتَقَدّم يشْهد بذلك وَقيل المُرَاد بالرفيق الْأَعْلَى الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى لِأَنَّهُ رَفِيق بعباده وَغلط الْأَزْهَرِي قَائِل ذَلِك وَقيل أَرَادَ رفق الرفيق وَقيل أَرَادَ مرتفق الْجنَّة وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ هُوَ اسْم لكل مَا سما وَقَالَ الْأَعْلَى لِأَن الْجنَّة فَوق ذَلِك وَفِي التَّلْوِيح والمفسرون يُنكرُونَ قَوْله وَيَقُولُونَ إِنَّه صحف الرقيع بِالْقَافِ والرقيع من أَسمَاء السَّمَاء ورد على هَذَا بِمَا رُوِيَ من الْأَحَادِيث الَّتِي فِيهَا الرفيق مِنْهَا حَدِيث رَوَاهُ أَحْمد من رِوَايَة الْمطلب عَن عَائِشَة مَعَ الرفيق الْأَعْلَى مَعَ الَّذين أنعم الله عَلَيْهِم إِلَى قَوْله رَفِيقًا وَمِنْهَا حَدِيث رَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ من رِوَايَة أبي بردة بن أبي مُوسَى عَن أَبِيه وَفِيه فَقَالَ أسأَل الله الرفيق الأسعد مَعَ جِبْرِيل وَمِيكَائِيل وإسرافيل وَمِنْهَا رِوَايَة الزُّهْرِيّ فِي الرفيق الْأَعْلَى وَرِوَايَة عباد عَن عَائِشَة اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِر لي وارحمني وألحقني بالرفيق الْأَعْلَ*
*.......*
*(65)*
*وَفِي* *(**كتاب رجال الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**)* *مُحَمَّد بن يحيى بن عبد الله بن خَالِد بن فَارس بن ذُؤَيْب أَبُو عبد الله الذهلي النَّيْسَابُورِ  ي روى عَنهُ البُخَارِيّ فِي غير مَوضِع فِي قريب من ثَلَاثِينَ موضعا، وَلم يقل**:* *حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن يحيى الذهلي مُصَرحًا، وَيَقُول**:* *حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد، وَلَا يزِيد عَلَيْهِ، وَيَقُول**:* *مُحَمَّد بن عبد الله، فينسبه إِلَى جده، وَيَقُول**:* *مُحَمَّد بن خَالِد، فينسبه إِلَى جد أَبِيه، وَالسَّبَب فِي ذَلِك أَن البُخَارِيّ لما دخل نيسابور شغب عَلَيْهِ مُحَمَّد بن يحيى الذهلي فِي مَسْأَلَة خلق اللَّفْظ، وَكَانَ قد سمع مِنْهُ، فَلم يتْرك الرِّوَايَة عَنهُ وَلم يُصَرح باسمه، مَاتَ بعد البُخَارِيّ بِيَسِير سنة سبع وَخمسين وَمِائَتَيْنِ*
*........*
*(66)*
*وَالْحَاصِل أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مَاتَ وَرَأسه بَين حنكها وصدرها فَإِن قلت تَعَالَى**:* *يُعَارضهُ مَا رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم وَابْن سعد من طَرِيقه: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مَاتَ وَرَأسه فِي حجر عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ**.* *قلت**:* *لَا يُعَارضهُ وَلَا يدانيه، لِأَن فِي كل طَرِيق من طرقه شيعي فَلَا يلْتَفت إِلَيْهِم، وَلَئِن سلمنَا فَنَقُول**:* *إِنَّه يحْتَمل أَن يكون على آخِرهم عهدا بِهِ، وَأَنه لم يُفَارِقهُ إِلَى أَن مَاتَ فأسندته عَائِشَة بعده إِلَى صدرها فَقبض**.*
*........*
*(18/80)*
*دَّثني أحْمَدُ بنُ الحَسَنِ حَدثنَا أحْمَدُ بنُ مُحَمَّدِ بنِ حَنْبَل بنِ هِلاَلٍ حَدثنَا معْتَمِرُ بنُ سُلَيْمَانَ عنْ كَهْمَس عنِ ابْن بُرَيْدَةَ عنْ أبِيهِ قَالَ غَزَا مَعَ رَسُولِ الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سِتَّ عشْرَةَ غَزْوَةً*
*وَأحمد بن مُحَمَّد بن حَنْبَل ابْن هِلَال الْمروزِي الشَّيْبَانِيّ، خرج من مر وحملاً وَولد بِبَغْدَاد وَمَات بهَا وقبر مَشْهُور يزار ويتبرك بِهِ، وَكَانَ إِمَام الدُّنْيَا وقدوة أهل السّنة، مَاتَ سنة إِحْدَى وَأَرْبَعين وَمِائَتَيْنِ وَلم يخرج البُخَارِيّ لَهُ فِي هَذَا الْجَامِع مُسْندًا غير هَذَا الحَدِيث، نعم اسْتشْهد بِهِ، قَالَ فِي النِّكَاح فِي**:* *بَاب مَا يحل من النِّسَاء: قَالَ لنا أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل، وَقَالَ فِي اللبَاس فِي**:* *بَاب هَل يَجْعَل نقش الْخَاتم ثَلَاثَة أسطر: وَزَادَنِي أَحْمد،*
*......*
*تفسير القرآن* 
*(80/18)*
*عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *الرَّحْمَن الرَّحِيم إسماه رقيقان أَحدهمَا أرق من الآخر، فالرحمن الرَّقِيق والرحيم العاطف على خلقه بالرزق، وَقيل**:* *الرَّحْمَن لجَمِيع الْخلق، والرحيم للْمُؤْمِنين، وَقيل**:* *رَحْمَن الدُّنْيَا وَرَحِيم الْآخِرَة، وَعَن ابْن الْمُبَارك**:* *الرَّحْمَن إِذا سُئِلَ أعْطى، والرحيم إِذا لم يسْأَل يغْضب، وَعَن الْمبرد**:* *الرَّحْمَن عبراني والرحيم عَرَبِيّ**.* *قلت**:* *فِي العبراني بِالْخَاءِ الْمُعْجَمَة**.*
*.......*
*(80)*
*الفاتحة* 
*إعلم أَن لسورة الْفَاتِحَة ثَلَاثَة عشر إسماً**.* *الأول**:* *فَاتِحَة الْكتاب، لِأَنَّهُ يفْتَتح بهَا فِي الْمَصَاحِف والتعليم، وَقيل**:* *لِأَنَّهَا أول سُورَة نزلت من السَّمَاء**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *أم الْقُرْآن على مَا يَجِيء**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *الْكَنْز**.* *وَالرَّابِع**:* *الوافية، سميت بهَا لِأَنَّهَا لَا تقبل التنصف فِي رَكْعَة**.* *وَالْخَامِس**:* *سُورَة الْحَمد، لِأَنَّهُ أَولهَا**:* *الْحَمد**.* *وَالسَّادِس**:* *سُورَة الصَّلَاة**.* *وَالسَّابِع**:* *السَّبع المثاني**.* *وَالثَّامِن**:* *الشِّفَاء والشافية، وَعَن أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ، قَالَ*
*رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *فَاتِحَة الْكتاب شِفَاء من كل سم**.* *وَالتَّاسِع**:* *الكافية لِأَنَّهَا تَكْفِي عَن غَيرهَا**.* *والعاشر**:* *الأساس لِأَنَّهَا أول سُورَة الْقُرْآن فَهِيَ كالأساس**.* *وَالْحَادِي عشر**:* *السُّؤَال لِأَن فِيهَا سُؤال العَبْد من ربه**.* *وَالثَّانِي عشر**:* *الشُّكْر، لِأَنَّهَا ثَنَاء على الله تَعَالَى**.* *وَالثَّالِث عشر**:* *سُورَة الدُّعَاء لاشتمالها على قَوْله**: (**اهدنا الصِّرَاط**) .*
*وسُمِّيَتْ أمَّ الكِتاب أنَّهُ يُبْدَأ بِكِتابَتِها فِي المَصاحِفِ ويُبْدَأ بِقِراءَتِها فِي الصَّلاَةِ*
*وَسميت سُورَة الْفَاتِحَة أم الْكتاب وَذَلِكَ بِالنّظرِ إِلَى أَن الْأُم مبدأ الْوَلَد، وَقيل**:* *سميت بهَا لاشتمالها على الْمعَانِي الَّتِي فِي الْقُرْآن من الثَّنَاء على الله تَعَالَى والتعبد بِالْأَمر وَالنَّهْي والوعد والوعيد، وَقيل**:* *لِأَن فِيهَا ذكر الذَّات وَالصِّفَات وَالْأَفْعَال. وَلَيْسَ فِي الْوُجُود سَوَاء**.* *وَقيل**:* *لاشتمالها على ذكر المبدأ والمعاش والمعاد، وَسميت**:* *أم الْقُرْآن لِأَن الْأُم فِي اللُّغَة الأَصْل، سميت بِهِ لِأَنَّهَا لَا تحْتَمل شَيْئا مِمَّا فِيهِ النّسخ والتبديل، بل آياتها كلهَا محكمَة فَصَارَت أصلا، وَقيل**:* *سميت أم الْقُرْآن لِأَنَّهَا تؤم غَيرهَا كَالرّجلِ يؤم غَيره فيتقدم عَلَيْهِ**.*

*..........*
*81)*
*نسب الْغَزالِيّ وَالْفَخْر الرَّازِيّ وتبعهما الْبَيْضَاوِيّ هَذَا الحَدِيث إِلَى أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ، وَهُوَ وهم، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ أَبُو سعيد بن الْمُعَلَّى، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وروى الْوَاقِدِيّ هَذَا الحَدِيث أَيْضا فِي رِوَايَة عَن أبي سعيد بن الْمُعَلَّى عَن أبي بن كَعْب وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، وَالَّذِي هُنَا هُوَ الصَّحِيح*
*........*
*(81)*
*وَشَيخ الْوَاقِدِيّ هُنَا مَجْهُول أَيْضا وَهُوَ مُحَمَّد بن معَاذ، وَقَالَ أَيْضا**:* *الْوَاقِدِيّ شَدِيد الضعْف إِذا انْفَرد فَكيف إِذا خَالف؟ قلت**:* *ذكر الْحَافِظ الْمزي هَذَا وَلم يتَعَرَّض إِلَى شَيْء من ذَلِك، وَمن الْعجب أَن الْوَاقِدِيّ أحد مَشَايِخ إِمَامه الشَّافِعِي ويحط عَلَيْهِ هَذَا الْحَط وَهُوَ، وَإِن كَانَ ضعفه بَعضهم، فقد وَثَّقَهُ آخَرُونَ، فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم الْحَرْبِيّ**:* *الْوَاقِدِيّ أَمِين النَّاس على أهل الْإِسْلَام، وَعَن مُصعب بن الزبير**:* *ثِقَة مَأْمُون، وَكَذَا وَثَّقَهُ أَبُو عبيد وَأثْنى عَلَيْهِ ابْن الْمُبَارك وَآخَرُونَ**.*
*.....*
*سورة البقرة* 
*(83)*
*رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، وَقيل**:* *علمه أَسمَاء مَعْدُودَة، وَفِيه أَرْبَعَة أَقْوَال**:* *الأول: أَنه علمه أَسمَاء الْمَلَائِكَة**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *أَنه علمه أَسمَاء الْأَجْنَاس دون أَنْوَاعهَا كَقَوْلِك: وَملك**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *أَنه علمه أَسمَاء مَا خلق الله فِي الأَرْض من الدو اب والهوام وَالطير**.* *الرَّابِع**:* *أَنه علمه أَسمَاء ذُريَّته**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *هَل التَّعْلِيم مَقْصُور على الإسم دون الْمَعْنى أَو عَلَيْهِمَا؟ قلت**:* *فِيهِ قَولَانِ*
*......*
*(85)*
*{**يَا أَيهَا الَّذين آمنُوا لَا تَقولُوا رَاعنا قُولُوا أنظرنا**}* *الْآيَة نهى الله تَعَالَى الْمُؤمنِينَ أَن يشتبهوا بالكافرين فِي مقالهم وفعالهم، وَذَلِكَ أَن الْيَهُود كَانُوا يعانون من الْكَلَام مَا فِيهِ تورية لما يقصدونه من التنقص، فَإِذا أَرَادوا أَن يَقُولُوا**:* *إسمع لنا، يَقُولُونَ**:* *رَاعنا، ويورون بالرعونة الحماقة، وَمِنْهَا**:* *الراعن وَهُوَ الأحمق، والأرعن عَن مُبَالغَة فِيهِ فَنهى الله تَعَالَى الْمُؤمنِينَ عَن مشابهة الْكَفَّارَة قولا وفعلاً، فَقَالَ**: {**يَا أَيهَا الَّذين آمنُوا لَا تَقولُوا رَاعنا**}* *الْآيَة، وروى أَحْمد من حَدِيث ابْن عمر عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من تشبه بِقوم فَهُوَ مِنْهُم، وَقَرَأَ عبد الله بن مَسْعُود**:* *عوناً، وَقَرَأَ الْحسن**:* *رَاعنا، بِالتَّنْوِينِ من الرعن وَهُوَ الحماقة أَي**:* *لَا تَقولُوا قولا رَاعنا مَنْسُوبا إِلَى الرعن**.* *بِمَعْنى**:* *رعينا. وَقَرَأَ الْجُمْهُور بِلَا تَنْوِين على أَنه فعل أَمر من المراعاة، وَالَّذِي قَالَه البُخَارِيّ يمشي على قِرَاءَة الْحسن**.**...*
*.....*
*(88)*
*وَأما* *(**السلوى**)* *فَكَذَلِك اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ، فَقَالَ عَليّ بن أبي طَلْحَة**:* *عَن أبي عَبَّاس: السلوى طَائِر شَبيه السمان يأكلوه مِنْهُ، وَكَذَا قَالَ مُجَاهِد وَالشعْبِيّ وَالضَّحَّاك وَالْحسن وَعِكْرِمَة وَالربيع بن أنس، وَعَن وهب**:* *هُوَ طير سمين مثل الْحَمَامَة يَأْتِيهم فَيَأْخُذُونَ مِنْهُ من سبت إِلَى سبت، وَعَن عِكْرِمَة**:* *طير أكبر من العصفور، وَقَالَ ابْن عَطِيَّة**:* *السلوى طير بِإِجْمَاع الْمُفَسّرين، وَقد غلط الْهُذلِيّ فِي قَوْله**:* *إِنَّه الْعَسَل، وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *دَعْوَى الْإِجْمَاع لَا يَصح لِأَن المؤرخ أحد عُلَمَاء اللُّغَة وَالتَّفْسِير قَالَ: إِنَّه الْعَسَل، وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي**:* *السلوى الْعَسَل، قَالُوا**:* *والسلوى جمع بِلَفْظ الْوَاحِد أَيْضا، كَمَا يُقَال**:* *سماني للْوَاحِد وَالْجمع، وَقَالَ الْخَلِيل**:* *واحده سلوة، وَقَالَ الْكسَائي**:* *السلوى وَاحِد وَجمعه سلاوي*
*.....*
*(88)*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *أول اجتناثها سُقُوط الْجَبْهَة، وَهِي تتطاول إِلَى أَن يَتَحَرَّك الْحر، وكمأة السهل بَيْضَاء رخوة، وَالَّتِي بالآكام سَوْدَاء جَيِّدَة، وَقيل**:* *الكمأة هِيَ الَّتِي إِلَى الغبرة والسواد. وَفِي* *(**الْجَامِع**) :* *تخرج بِبَعْض الأَرْض، وَقَالَ ابْن خالويه فِي كِتَابه**:* *لَيْسَ فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب من أَسمَاء الكمء إلاَّ الَّذِي أعرفك: الذعلوق والبرنيق والمغرود والفقع والجب وَبَنَات أوبر وَالْعقل والقعيل، بِتَقْدِيم الْقَاف على الْعين، والجباة*
*وَالْفطر قَالَ ابْن سيدة**:* *هُوَ ضرب من الكمأة**.* 
*......*
*(89)*
*أَن الكمأة من نفس الْمَنّ، وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة أَخذ بِظَاهِرِهِ على مَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث قَتَادَة، قَالَ**:* *حدثت أَن أَبَا هُرَيْرَة قَالَ: أخذت ثَلَاثَة أكمؤ أَو خَمْسَة أَو سبعا فعصرتهن وَجعلت ماءهن فِي قَارُورَة وكحلت بِهِ جَارِيَة فبرئت، وَقَالَ ابْن خالويه**:* *يعصر مَاؤُهَا ويخلط بِهِ أدوية ثمَّ يكتحل بِهِ، قَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *الصَّحِيح أَنه ينْتَفع بصورتها فِي حَال وبإضافتها فِي أُخْرَى. وَفِي* *(**الْجَامِع**)* *لِابْنِ بيطار: هِيَ أصل مستدير لَا ورق وَلَا سَاق لَهَا ولونها إِلَى الْحمرَة مائل تُؤْخَذ فِي الرّبيع وتؤكل نِيَّة ومطبوخة، والغذاء الْمُتَوَلد مِنْهَا أغْلظ من الْمُتَوَلد من القرع وَلَيْسَت بردي، الكيموس، وَهِي فِي الْمعدة الحارة جَيِّدَة لِأَنَّهَا بَارِدَة رطبَة فِي الدرجَة الثَّانِيَة، وأجودها أَشدّهَا تلذذاً وملاساً، وأميلها إِلَى الْبيَاض، والمتخلخلة الرخوة رَدِيئَة جدا، وماؤها يجلو الْبَصَر كحلاً، وَهِي من أصلح أدوية الْعين، وَإِذا رتب بهَا الإثمد واكتحل بِهِ قوى الأجفان، وَزَاد فِي الرّوح الباصرة قُوَّة وحدة، وَيدْفَع عَنْهَا نزُول المَاء**.* *وَذكر ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *أَن الْأَطِبَّاء يَقُولُونَ: إِن أكل الكمأة يجلو الْبَصَر، وَقيل**:* *تُؤْخَذ فتشق وتوضع على الْجَمْرَة حَتَّى يغلي مَاؤُهَا ثمَّ يُؤْخَذ ميل فَيصير فِي ذَلِك الشق وَهُوَ فاتر فيكتحل بِهِ، وَلَا يَجْعَل الْميل فِي مَائِهَا وَهِي بَارِدَة يابسة، وَقيل**:* *أَرَادَ المَاء الَّذِي تنْبت بِهِ وَهُوَ أول مطر ينزل إِلَى الأَرْض فتربى بِهِ الأكحال، وَقيل**:* *إِن كَانَ فِي الْعين حرارة فماؤها وَحده شِفَاء، وَإِن كَانَ لغير ذَلِك فيركب مَعَ غَيره**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *قيل: أَرَادَ أَنَّهَا تَنْفَع من تَأْخُذهُ الْعين الَّتِي هِيَ النظرة، وَذَلِكَ أَن فِي بعض أَلْفَاظ الحَدِيث**:* *وماؤها شِفَاء من الْعين،* 
*....*
*(89)*
*قَالَ الْخطابِيّ فِي قَوْله**: (**والكمأة من الْمَنّ**)* *، مَا ملخصه**:* *أَنه لم يرد بِهِ أَنَّهَا من الْمَنّ الَّذِي أنزل على مُوسَى*
*بني إِسْرَائِيل عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَإِن الْمَرْوِيّ أَنه شَيْء كَانَ يسْقط عَلَيْهِم كالترنجبين*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: قَالَ كَثِيرُونَ: شبهها بالمن الَّذِي أنزل عَلَيْهِم حَقِيقَة، عملا بِظَاهِر اللَّفْظ، وَقيل**:* *معنى قَوْله**: (**الكمأة من الْمَنّ**)* *يَعْنِي: مِمَّا من الله على عباده بهَا بإنعامه ذَلِك عَلَيْهِم**.*

*......*
*(89)*
*أَن معنى جِبْرِيل وَمِيكَائِيل وإسرافيل**:* *عبد الله، قَالَه عِكْرِمَة مولى ابْن عَبَّاس، وَوَصله الطَّبَرِيّ من طَرِيق عَاصِم عَنهُ، قَالَ جِبْرِيل عبد الله، وَمِيكَائِيل عبد الله، إيل**:* *الله، وَعَن عِكْرِمَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *كل إسم فِيهِ: إيل، فَهُوَ الله، وَيُقَال**:* *إيل الله بالعبرانية، وروى الطَّبَرِيّ من طَرِيق عَليّ ابْن الْحُسَيْن، قَالَ**:* *إسم جِبْرِيل عبد الله، وَمِيكَائِيل عبيد الله، يَعْنِي بِالتَّصْغِيرِ، وإسرافيل عبد الرَّحْمَن، وكل إسم فِيهِ إيل، فَهُوَ عبد الله، وَذكر عكس هَذَا وَهُوَ**:* *أَن إيل مَعْنَاهُ: عبد، وَمعنى مَا قبله إسم لله. وَله وَجه، وَهُوَ أَن الإسم الْمُضَاف فِي لُغَة غير الْعَرَب غَالِبا يتَقَدَّم*
*فِيهِ الْمُضَاف إِلَيْهِ على الْمُضَاف، قَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ**:* *قرىء جبرئيل بِوَزْن قفشليل، وجبرئل بِحَذْف الْيَاء، وَجِبْرِيل بِحَذْف الْهمزَة، وَجِبْرِيل بِوَزْن قنديل، وجبرايل بلام شَدِيدَة، وجبرائيل بِوَزْن جبراعيل، وجبرائل بِوَزْن جبراعل، وَمنع الصّرْف فِيهِ للتعريف والعجمة**.* *قَالَ**:* *وقرىء ميكال بِوَزْن قِنْطَار، وَمِيكَائِيل كميكاعيل، وميكائل كميكاعل ومكئل كميعل وميكئل كميكعل وميكئيل كميكعيل، وَقَالَ ابْن جني**:* *الْعَرَب إِذا نطقت بالأعجمي خلطت فِيهِ**.*

*.....*
*(90)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن جني**:* *الْعَرَب إِذا نطقت بالأعجمي خلطت فِيهِ**.*
*.....*
*(91)*
*أَن أَبَيَا يَقُول**: (**لَا أدع شَيْئا**)* *أَي: لَا أترك شَيْئا* *(**سمعته من رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**)* *، وَكَانَ لَا يَقُول أبي بنسخ شَيْء من الْقُرْآن، فَرد عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ ذَلِك بقوله**:* *وَقد قَالَ الله تَعَالَى**: {**مَا ننسخ من آيَة**}* *فَإِنَّهُ يدل على ثُبُوت النّسخ فِي الْبَعْض، وَهَذِه الْجُمْلَة، وَإِن كَانَت شَرْطِيَّة، إلاَّ أَنَّهَا لَا تدل على وُقُوع الشَّرْط، فالسياق هُنَا يدل عَلَيْهِ لِأَنَّهَا نزلت بعد وُقُوعه وإنكارهم عَلَيْهِ، وَيمْنَع عدم دلالتها فِي مثل هَذَا لِأَنَّهَا لَيست شَرْطِيَّة مَحْضَة**.*
*..........*
*(98)*
*وَسبب نزُول هَذِه الْآيَة مَا رُوِيَ عَن أبي بكر بن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن الْحَارِث بن هِشَام**:* *سَمِعت رجَالًا من أهل الْعلم يَقُولُونَ: إِن النَّاس إلاَّ عَائِشَة إِن طوافنا بَين هذَيْن الحجرين من أَمر الْجَاهِلِيَّة، وَقَالَ آخر من الْأَنْصَار**:* *إِنَّمَا أمرنَا بِالطّوافِ بِالْبَيْتِ وَلم نؤمر بِالطّوافِ بني الصَّفَا والمروة، فَأنْزل الله تَعَالَى**: {**إِن الصَّفَا والمروة من شَعَائِر الله**}* *وَأما الَّذِي فِي الطّواف بِالْكَعْبَةِ فَمَا ذكره فِي**: (**تَفْسِير مقَاتل**) :* *قَالَ يحيى ابْن أَخطب وَكَعب بن الْأَشْرَف وَكَعب بن أسيد وَابْن صوريا وكنانة ووهب بن يهودا وَأَبُو نَافِع للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم تطوفون بِالْكَعْبَةِ حِجَارَة مَبْنِيَّة؟ فَقَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *إِنَّكُم لتعلمون أَن الطّواف بِالْبَيْتِ حق، وَأَنه هُوَ الْقبْلَة مَكْتُوب فِي التَّوْرَاة وَالْإِنْجِيل، فَنزلت،*
*شَعائِرُ عَلاَماتٌ واحِدَتُها شَعِيرَةٌ*

*.....*
*18/100)*
*وكتبنا عَلَيْهِم فِيهَا أَن النَّفس بِالنَّفسِ**} (**الْمَائِدَة: 45**)* *إِلَى آخر الْآيَة، فَالْأولى مَنْسُوخَة لَا يعْمل بهَا وَلَا يحكم، وَمذهب أبي حنيفَة**:* *أَن الْحر يقتل بِالْعَبدِ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَة، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب الثَّوْريّ وَابْن أبي ليلى وَدَاوُد، وَهُوَ مَرْوِيّ عَن عَليّ وَابْن مَسْعُود وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ*
*وَقَتَادَة وَالْحكم، وَعَن عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَعَطَاء وَعِكْرِمَة، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي وَمَالك**:* *أَن الْحر لَا يقتل بِالْعَبدِ وَالذكر لَا يقتل بِالْأُنْثَى، أخذا بِهَذِهِ الْآيَة، أَعنِي قَوْله**: {**الْحر بِالْحرِّ وَالْعَبْد بِالْعَبدِ**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 178**)* *وَقد قُلْنَا: إِنَّهَا مَنْسُوخَة**.* *قَوْله**: (**كتب عَلَيْكُم الْقصاص**)* *، ذكر الواحدي**:* *أَن مَعْنَاهُ فِي اللُّغَة الْمُمَاثلَة والمساواة، وَقَالَ ابْن الْحصار**:* *الْقصاص الْمُسَاوَاة والمجازاة، وَالْمرَاد بِهِ الْعدْل فِي الْأَحْكَام، وَهَذَا حكم الله عز وَجل الَّذِي لم يزل وَلَا يزَال أبدا، فَلَا نسخ فِيهِ وَلَا تَبْدِيل لَهُ، وَالْمرَاد بِآيَة الْمَائِدَة تبين الْعدْل فِي تكافىء الدِّمَاء فِي الْجُمْلَة وَترك التَّفَاضُل لاجتهاد الْعلمَاء، وعَلى هَذَا فَلَيْسَ بَينهمَا تعَارض قُلْنَا الْأَنْسَب عُمُوم آيَة الْمَائِدَة وفيهَا مُقَابلَة مُطلقَة، وَهَذِه الْآيَة فِيهَا مُقَابلَة مُقَيّدَة، فَلَا يحمل الْمُطلق على الْمُقَيد، على أَن مُقَابلَة الْحر بِالْحرِّ لَا يُنَافِي مُقَابلَة الْحر بِالْعَبدِ لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِيهِ إلاَّ ذكر بعض مَا يَشْمَلهُ الْعُمُوم على مُوَافقَة حكمه، وَذَلِكَ لَا يُوجب تَخْصِيص مَا بَقِي**.*
*......*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

اليوم : الجمعة
الموافق : 26/ شعبان / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 9/ ابريل / 2021 ميلادي

" ختم المجلد الثامن عشر " من عمدة القاري للحافظ العيني رحمه الله 


*تابع* 
*(18/104)*
*قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**أَيَّامًا معدودات**}* *إِلَى آخر الْآيَة**.* *قَوْله**: (**أَيَّامًا**)* *، مَنْصُوب بِفعل مَحْذُوف تَقْدِيره**:* *صُومُوا أَيَّامًا معدودات**.* *يَعْنِي**:* *فِي أَيَّام معدودات أَي: مؤقتا بِعَدَد مَعْلُوم، وَقيل**:* *مَنْصُوب بقوله**: (**ولعلكم تَتَّقُون أَيَّامًا**)* *أَي: فِي أَيَّام**.* *وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ**:* *انتصاب: أَيَّامًا بالصيام كَقَوْلِك: نَوَيْت الْخُرُوج يَوْم الْجُمُعَة، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وللزمخشري فِي إعرابه كَلَام متعقب لَيْسَ هَذَا مَوْضِعه**. (**قلت**)* *التعقيب فِي كَلَام المتعقب من غير تَأمل**.* *وَقد سَمِعت الأساتذة الْكِبَار من عُلَمَاء الْعَرَب والعجم**:* *أَن من رد على الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ فِي غير الاعتقاديات فَهُوَ رد عَلَيْهِ، والمتعقب هُوَ أَبُو الْبَقَاء حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *لَا يجوز أَن ينصب بالصيام لِأَنَّهُ مصدر وَقد فرق بَينه وَبَين أَيَّام بقوله: كَمَا كتب. وَمَا يعْمل فِيهِ الْمصدر كالصلة، وَلَا يفرق بَين الصِّلَة والموصول بأجنبي انْتهى* *(**قلت**) .* *قَالَ القَاضِي أَيْضا نصبها لَيْسَ بالصيام لوُقُوع الْفَصْل بَينهمَا، بل بإضمار صُومُوا**. (**قلت**)* *للزمخشري فِيهِ دقة نظر وَهُوَ أَنه إِنَّمَا قَالَ: انتصاب أَيَّامًا بالصيام نظرا إِلَى أَن قَوْله: كَمَا كتب. حَال فَلَا يكون أَجْنَبِيّا عَن الْعَامِل والمعمول. وَقَالَ صَاحب* *(**اللّبَاب**)* *يجوز أَن ينْتَصب بالصيام إِذا جعلت**: (**كَمَا كتب**)* *حَالا**.* *وَقَالَ الزّجاج**:* *الأجود أَن يكون الْعَامِل فِي أَيَّامًا، الصّيام كَأَن الْمَعْنى**:* *كتب عَلَيْكُم أَن تَصُومُوا أَيَّامًا معدودات**.* *وَلَقَد أَجَاد من قَالَ**:*
*(**وَكم من عائب قولا صَحِيحا ... وآفته من الْفَهم السقيم**)*

*...........*
*(112)*
*قَالَ الْخطابِيّ: الْقَبَائِل الَّتِي كَانَت تدين مَعَ قُرَيْش هم بَنو عَامر بن صعصعة وَثَقِيف وخزاعة. وَكَانُوا إِذا أَحْرمُوا لَا يتناولون السّمن والأقط وَلَا يدْخلُونَ من أَبْوَاب بُيُوتهم، وَكَانُوا يسمون الْخمس، لأَنهم تحمسوا فِي دينهم وتصلبوا، والحماسة الشدَّة**.*
*.......*
*(113)*
*وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ النَّسْلُ الحَيَوَانُ*
*أَي**:* *قَالَ عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح النَّسْل فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَيهْلك الْحَرْث والنسل**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 205**)* *الْحَيَوَان، وَوَصله الطَّبَرِيّ من طَرِيق ابْن جريج قلت لعطاء فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَيهْلك الْحَرْث والنسل**}* *قَالَ: الْحَرْث الزَّرْع، والنسل من النَّاس والأنعام**.*
*....*
*(114)*
*أم حسبتم**)* *إِلَى آخِره ذكر عبد الرَّزَّاق فِي* *(**تَفْسِيره**) :* *عَن قَتَادَة: نزلت هَذِه الْآيَة فِي يَوْم الْأَحْزَاب أصَاب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَوْمئِذٍ وَأَصْحَابه بلَاء وَحصر، قَالَه الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *وَهُوَ قَول أَكثر الْمُفَسّرين، قَالَ وَقيل**:* *نزلت فِي يَوْم أحد**.* *وَقيل**:* *نزلت تَسْلِيَة للمهاجرين حِين تركُوا دِيَارهمْ وَأَمْوَالهمْ بأيدي الْمُشْركين وآثروا رضَا الله تَعَالَى وَرَسُوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *قَوْله**: (**أم حسبتم**)* *، قد علم فِي النَّحْو أَن**:* *أم عَليّ نَوْعَيْنِ مُتَّصِلَة وَهِي الَّتِي تتقدمها همزَة التَّسْوِيَة نَحْو**: {**سَوَاء علينا أجزعنا أم صَبرنَا**} (**إِبْرَاهِيم: 121**)* *وَسميت مُتَّصِلَة لِأَن مَا قبلهَا وَمَا بعْدهَا لَا يسْتَغْنى بِأَحَدِهِمَا عَن الآخر، ومنقطعة وَهِي الَّتِي لَا يفارقها معنى الإضراب، وَزعم ابْن الشجري عَن جَمِيع الْبَصرِيين أَنَّهَا أبدا بِمَعْنى**:* *بل، وَهِي مسبوقة بالْخبر الْمَحْض**.* *نَحْو**: {**تَنْزِيل الْكتاب لَا ريب فِيهِ من رب الْعَالمين أم يَقُولُونَ افتراه**} (**السَّجْدَة: 2**)* *ومسبوقة بِهَمْزَة لغير الِاسْتِفْهَام**.* *نَحْو**: {**ألهم أرجل يَمْشُونَ بهَا أم لَهُم أيد يبطشون بهَا**} (**الْأَعْرَاف: 195**)* *إِذْ الْهمزَة فِيهَا للإنكار ثمَّ إِن: أم هَذِه قد اخْتلفُوا فِيهَا، فَقَالَ الزّجاج**:* *مَعْنَاهَا بل حسبتم وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  : مُنْقَطِعَة وَمعنى الْهمزَة فِيهَا للتقرير، وَفِي* *(**تَفْسِير الْجَوْزِيّ**)* *أم هُنَا لِلْخُرُوجِ من حَدِيث إِلَى حَدِيث، وَفِي* *(**تَفْسِير ابْن أبي السنان**)* *أم، هَذِه مُتَّصِلَة بِمَا قبلهَا لِأَن الِاسْتِفْهَام لَا يكون فِي ابْتِدَاء الْكَلَام فَلَا يُقَال**:* *أم عِنْد خبر، بِمَعْنى**:* *عنْدك،*
*.....*
*(118)*
*قد قَالَ أَبُو بكر بن الْعَرَبِيّ أورد البُخَارِيّ هَذَا الحَدِيث فِي* *(**التَّفْسِير**)* *فَقَالَ: يَأْتِيهَا فِي وَترك بَيَاضًا**.* *انْتهى قلت**:* *لَا نسلم عدم الْمُطَابقَة لما فِي نفس الْأَمر لِأَن مَا فِي نفس الْأَمر عِنْد من لَا يرى إِبَاحَة إتْيَان النِّسَاء فِي أدبارهن أَن يقدر بعد كلمة فِي إِمَّا لفظ فِي الْفرج، أَو فِي الْقبل أَو فِي مَوضِع الْحَرْث، وَالظَّاهِر من حَال البُخَارِيّ أَنه لَا يرى إِبَاحَة ذَلِك، وَلَكِن لما ورد فِي حَدِيث أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ مَا يفهم مِنْهُ إِبَاحَة ذَلِك، ووردت أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة فِي منع ذَلِك تَأمل فِي ذَلِك وَلم يتَرَجَّح عِنْده فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت أحد الْأَمريْنِ فَترك بَيَاضًا بعد فِي، ليكتب فِيهِ مَا يتَرَجَّح عِنْده من ذَلِك**.* *وَالظَّاهِر أَنه لم يُدْرِكهُ فَبَقيَ الْبيَاض بعده مستمرا فجَاء الْحميدِي وَقدر ذَلِك حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *يَأْتِيهَا فِي الْفرج نظرا إِلَى حَال البُخَارِيّ أَنه لَا يرى خِلَافه. وَلَو كَانَ الْحميدِي علم من حَال البُخَارِيّ أَنه يُبِيح الْإِتْيَان فِي إدبار النِّسَاء لم يقدر هَذَا بل كَانَ يقدر يَأْتِيهَا فِي أَي مَوضِع شَاءَ، كَمَا صرح فِي رِوَايَة ابْن جرير فِي نفس حَدِيث عبد الصَّمد يَأْتِيهَا فِي دبرهَا ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *هَذَا الْقَائِل: هَذَا الَّذِي اسْتَعْملهُ البُخَارِيّ نوع من أَنْوَاع البديع يُسمى الِاكْتِفَاء وَلَا بُد لَهُ من نُكْتَة يحسن سَببهَا اسْتِعْمَاله**.* *قلت**:* *لَيْت شعري من قَالَ من أهل صناعَة البديع أَن حذف الْمَجْرُور وَذكر الْجَار وَحده من أَنْوَاع البديع، والاكتفاء إِنَّمَا يكون فِي شَيْئَيْنِ متضادين يذكر أَحدهَا ويكتفي بِهِ عَن الآخر كَمَا فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**سرابيل تقيكم الْحر**} (**النَّحْل: 81**)* *وَالتَّقْدِير: وَالْبرد أَيْضا، وَلم يبين أَيْضا مَا هُوَ المحسن لذَلِك على أَن جُمْهُور النُّحَاة لَا يجوزون حذف الْمَجْرُور إِلَّا أَن بَعضهم قد جوز ذَلِك فِي ضَرُورَة الشّعْر. وَقد عَابَ الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ على صَنِيع البُخَارِيّ ذَلِك، فَقَالَ**:* *جَمِيع مَا أخرج عَن ابْن عمر مُبْهَم لَا فَائِدَة فِيهِ، وَقد روينَاهُ عَن عبد الْعَزِيز، يَعْنِي**:* *الدَّرَاورْدِي عَن مَالك، وَعبيد الله بن عمر، وَابْن أبي ذِئْب ثَلَاثَتهمْ عَن نَافِع بالتفسير، وَرِوَايَة الدَّرَاورْدِي الْمَذْكُورَة قد أخرجهَا الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي* *(**غرائب مَالك**)* *من طَرِيقه عَن الثَّلَاثَة عَن نَافِع نَحْو رِوَايَة ابْن عون عَنهُ، وَلَفظ**:* *نزلت فِي رجل من الْأَنْصَار أصَاب امْرَأَته فِي دبرهَا فأعظم النَّاس ذَلِك، قَالَ**:* *فَقلت لَهُ من دبرهَا فِي قبلهَا؟ قَالَ لَا إلاّ فِي دبرهَا**.*
*وَأما اخْتِلَاف الْعلمَاء فِي هَذَا الْبَاب فَذهب مُحَمَّد بن كَعْب الْقرظِيّ وَسَعِيد بن يسَار الْمدنِي وَمَالك إِلَى إِبَاحَة ذَلِك، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو سعيد، أَن رجلا أصَاب امْرَأَته فِي دبرهَا فَأنْكر النَّاس ذَلِك عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالُوا**:* *اثغرها؟ فَأنْزل الله عز وَجل* *{**نِسَاؤُكُمْ حرث لكم فَأتوا حَرْثكُمْ أَنى شِئْتُم**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 223**)* *وَقَالُوا: معنى الْآيَة. حَيْثُ شِئْتُم من الْقبل والدبر، وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *تعلق من قَالَ: بالتحليل بِظَاهِر الْآيَة وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ فِي كِتَابه* *(**أَحْكَام الْقُرْآن**)* *جوزته طَائِفَة كَثِيرَة، وَقد جمع ذَلِك ابْن شعْبَان فِي كِتَابه* *(**جماع النسوان**)* *وَأسْندَ جَوَازه إِلَى زمرة كَبِيرَة من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَإِلَى مَالك من رِوَايَات كَثِيرَة، وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر الْجَصَّاص فِي كِتَابه* *(**أَحْكَام الْقُرْآن**)* *الْمَشْهُور عَن مَالك إِبَاحَة ذَلِك وَأَصْحَابه ينفون عَنهُ هَذِه الْمقَالة لقبحها وشناعتها وَهِي عَنهُ أشهر من أَن تدفع بنفيهم عَنهُ وَقد روى مُحَمَّد بن سعد عَن أبي سُلَيْمَان الْجوزجَاني، قَالَ**:* *كنت عِنْد مَالك بن أنس، فَسئلَ عَن النِّكَاح فِي الدبر، فَضرب بِيَدِهِ على رَأسه، وَقَالَ**:* *السَّاعَة اغْتَسَلت مِنْهُ وَرَوَاهُ عَنهُ ابْن الْقَاسِم: مَا أدْركْت أحدا اقْتدى بِهِ فِي ديني يشك فِيهِ أَنه حَلَال، يَعْنِي**:* *وَطْء الْمَرْأَة فِي دبرهَا، ثمَّ قَرَأَ**: {**نِسَاؤُكُمْ حرث لكم فَأتوا حَرْثكُمْ أَنى شِئْتُم**}* *قَالَ: فَأَي شَيْء أبين من هَذَا، وَمَا أَشك فِيهِ وَأما مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي فِيهِ فَمَا قَالَه الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *حكى لنا مُحَمَّد بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم أَنه سمع الشَّافِعِي يَقُول: مَا صَحَّ عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فِي تَحْرِيمه وَلَا فِي تَحْلِيله وَالْقِيَاس أَنه حَلَال**.* *وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم**:* *لَعَلَّ الشَّافِعِي كَانَ يَقُول ذَلِك فِي الْقَدِيم، وَأما فِي الْجَدِيد فَصرحَ بِالتَّحْرِيمِ**.*
*وَذهب الْجُمْهُور إِلَى تَحْرِيمه فَمن الصَّحَابَة عَليّ بن أبي طَالب ابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن مَسْعُود وَجَابِر بن عبد الله وَعبد الله بن عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ وَأَبُو الدَّرْدَاء وَخُزَيْمَة بن ثَابت وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَعلي بن طلق وَأم سَلمَة وَقد اخْتلف عَن عبد الله بن عمر بن الْخطاب، وَالأَصَح عَنهُ الْمَنْع، وَمن التَّابِعين سعيد بن الْمسيب وَمُجاهد وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَأَبُو سَلمَة بن عبد الرَّحْمَن وَعَطَاء بن أبي رَبَاح، وَمن الْأَئِمَّة سُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي الصَّحِيح، وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَآخَرُونَ كَثِيرُونَ، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِأَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة مِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث ابْن خُزَيْمَة أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ**:* *إِن الله لَا يستحيي من الْحق، لَا تَأْتُوا النِّسَاء فِي أدبارهن، أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ وَإِسْنَاده صَحِيح وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ**:* *هِيَ اللوطية*
*الصُّغْرَى، يَعْنِي وَطْء النِّسَاء فِي أدبارهن، أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح، وَالطَّيَالِسِي وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: لَا ينظر الله عز وَجل إِلَى رجل وطىء امْرَأَة فِي دبرهَا، أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ وَابْن أبي شيبَة وَابْن مَاجَه وَأحمد**.* *وَمِنْهَا حَدِيث جَابر بن عبد الله نَحْو حَدِيث خُزَيْمَة وَفِي رِوَايَة لَا بِحل مَا تَأتي النِّسَاء فِي حشوشهن وَفِي رِوَايَة فِي محاشهن اخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث طلق بن عَليّ: أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: إِن الله لَا يستحيي من الْحق لَا تَأْتُوا النِّسَاء فِي أعجازهن، أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ وَابْن أبي شيبَة، وَفِي رِوَايَة فِي أعجازهن، أَو قَالَ**:* *فِي أدبارهن، وَأما الْآيَة فتأولوها**:* *بفأتوا حَرْثكُمْ أَنى شِئْتُم مُسْتَقْبلين ومستدبرين، وَلَكِن فِي مَوضِع الْحَرْث، وَهُوَ الْفرج**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *الْقَاعِدَة عنْدكُمْ أَن الْعبْرَة لعُمُوم اللَّفْظ لَا لخُصُوص السَّبَب**.* *قلت**:* *نعم لَكِن وَردت أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة فأخرجت الْآيَة عَن عمومها وأقصرتها على إِبَاحَة الْوَطْء فِي الْفرج، وَلَكِن على أَي وَجه كَانَ**.*
*....*
*(118)*
*وَقَالَ السّديّ**:* *هِيَ مزرعة يَزع فِيهَا أَو يحرث فِيهَا، وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *مَا رويت إِبَاحَة الْوَطْء فِي دبرهَا إلاّ عَن ابْن عَمْرو وَحده باخْتلَاف عَنهُ، وَعَن مَالك باخْتلَاف عَنهُ فَقَط، وَذكر أَبُو الْحسن المرغيناني، أَن من أَتَى امْرَأَته فِي الْمحل الْمَكْرُوه فَلَا حد عَلَيْهِ عِنْد الإِمَام أبي حنيفَة وَيُعَزر، وَقَالَ هُوَ كَالزِّنَا، وَقَالَ أَبُو زَكَرِيَّا اتّفق الْعلمَاء الَّذين يعْتد بهم على تَحْرِيم وَطْء الْمَرْأَة فِي دبرهَا قَالَ**:* *وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا: لَا يحل الْوَطْء فِي الدبر فِي شَيْء من الْآدَمِيّين وَلَا غَيرهم من الْحَيَوَان على حَال من الْأَحْوَال*
*....*
*(120)*
*{**وَأولَات الْأَحْمَال أَجلهنَّ أَن يَضعن حَملهنَّ**} (**الطَّلَاق: 4**)* *وَكَانَ ابْن عَبَّاس يرى أَن عَلَيْهَا أَن تَتَرَبَّص بأبعد الْأَجَليْنِ من الْوَضع أَو أَرْبَعَة أشهر وَعشرا للْجمع بَين الْآيَتَيْنِ، وَكَذَلِكَ يسْتَثْنى مِنْهَا الزَّوْجَة إِذا كَانَت أمة، فَإِن عدتهَا على النّصْف من عدَّة الْحرَّة**:* *شَهْرَان وَخَمْسَة أَيَّام، وَعَن الْحسن وَبَعض الظَّاهِرِيَّة التَّسْوِيَة بَين الْحَرَائِر وَالْإِمَاء*
*......*
*(130*
*عند الواحدي الصَّحَابَة الَّذين قَالُوا ذَلِك أَبُو بكر وَعمر وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن عَوْف ومعاذ بن جبل وناس من الْأَنْصَار، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، فَقَالُوا**:* *مَا نزلت آيَة أَشد علينا من هَذِه الْآيَة، فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *هَكَذَا أنزلت**.* *فَقولُوا**:* *سمعنَا وأطعنا**.* *فَمَكَثُوا بذلك حولا فَأنْزل الله عزل وَجل الْفرج والراحة بقوله**: {**لَا يُكَلف الله نفسا إِلَّا وسعهَا**}* *فنسخت هَذِه الْآيَة مَا قبلهَا**.* *وَقَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *إِن الله تجَاوز لأمتي مَا حدثت بِهِ أَنْفسهَا مَا لم يعملوا أَو يتكلموا بِهِ، وَعند النّحاس، قَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا**:* *هَذِه الْآيَة لم تنسخ، وَوجه مَا قَالَه بِأَن هَذِه الْآيَة خبر، وَالْأَخْبَار لَا يلْحقهَا نَاسخ وَلَا مَنْسُوخ**.* *قيل**:* *وَمن زعم أَن من الْأَخْبَار نَاسِخا هَذِه الْآيَة لم تنسخ، وَوجه مَا قَالَه بِأَن هَذِه الْآيَة خبر، وَالْأَخْبَار لَا يلْحقهَا نَاسخ وَلَا مَنْسُوخ قيل**:* *وَمن زعم أَن من الأبخار نَاسِخا ومنسوخا فقد ألحد وأجهل**.* *وَأجِيب بِأَنَّهُ وَإِن كَانَ خَبرا لكنه يتَضَمَّن حكما وَمهما كَانَ من الْأَخْبَار مَا يتَضَمَّن حكما أمكن دُخُول النّسخ فِيهِ كَسَائِر الْأَحْكَام وَإِنَّمَا الَّذِي لَا يدْخلهُ النّسخ من الْأَخْبَار وَمَا كَانَ خَبرا مَحْضا لَا يتَضَمَّن حكما كالأخبار عَمَّا مضى من أَحَادِيث الْأُمَم وَنَحْو ذَلِك**:* *وَقيل: يحْتَمل أَن يكون المُرَاد بالنسخ فِي الحَدِيث التَّخْصِيص، فَإِن الْمُتَقَدِّمين يطلقون لفظ النّسخ عَلَيْهِ كثيرا وَفِي* *(**تَفْسِير ابْن أبي حَاتِم**)* *من طَرِيق عَليّ بن أبي طَلْحَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس: هَذِه الْآيَة لم تنسخ، وَلَكِن إِذا جمع الله الْخَلَائق يَقُول إِنِّي أخْبركُم مَا أخفيتم فِي أَنفسكُم مِمَّا لم يطلع عَلَيْهِ ملائكتي، فَأَما الْمُؤْمِنُونَ فيخبرهم ثمَّ يغْفر لَهُم، وَأما أهل الريب فيخبرهم بِمَا أخفوا من التَّكْذِيب فَذَلِك قَوْله**: {**يغْفر لمن يَشَاء ويعذب من يَشَاء**}* 
*......*
*(135)*
*قَالَ الْكَلْبِيّ**:* *كَانَت بَنو إِسْرَائِيل إِذا نسوا شَيْئا مِمَّا أَمرهم الله بِهِ أَو أخطأوا أعجلت لَهُم الْعقُوبَة فَيحرم عَلَيْهِم شَيْء من الْمطعم وَالْمشْرَب على حسب ذَلِك الذَّنب، فَأمر الله تَعَالَى نبيه وَالْمُؤمنِينَ أَن يسألوه ترك مؤاخذتهم بذلك**.*
*.......*
*(135)*
*{**لَا تحملنا مَا لَا طَاقَة لنا بِهِ**}* *فِيهِ*
*سَبْعَة أَقْوَال**: (**الأول**) :* *مَا لَا يُطَاق ويشق من الْأَعْمَال**. (**الثَّانِي**) :* *الْعَذَاب**. (**الثَّالِث**) :* *حَدِيث النَّفس والوسوسة**. (**الرَّابِع**) :* *الغلمة وَهِي شدَّة شَهْوَة الْجِمَاع، لِأَنَّهَا رُبمَا جرت إِلَى جَهَنَّم**. (**الْخَامِس**) :* *الْمحبَّة حُكيَ أَن ذَا النُّون تكلم فِي الْمحبَّة فَمَاتَ أحد عشر نفسا فِي الْمجْلس**. (**السَّادِس**) :* *شماتة الْأَعْدَاء**.* *قَالَ الله تَعَالَى إِخْبَارًا عَن مُوسَى وَهَارُون عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام**:* *وَلَا تشمت بِي الْأَعْدَاء**. (**السَّابِع**) :* *الْفرْقَة والقطيعة**.*
*.....*
*(139)*
*فَأُولَئِك الَّذين سمى الله**)* *، قَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *هم الْخَوَارِج، قيل**:* *أول بِدعَة وَقعت فِي الْإِسْلَام بِدعَة الْخَوَارِج، ثمَّ كَانَ ظُهُورهمْ فِي أَيَّام عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، ثمَّ تشعبت مِنْهُم شعوب وقبائل وآراء وَأَهْوَاء وَنحل كَثِيرَة منتشرة، ثمَّ نبعت الْقَدَرِيَّة ثمَّ الْمُعْتَزلَة ثمَّ الْجَهْمِية وَغَيرهم من أهل الْبدع الَّتِي أخبر عَنْهَا الصَّادِق المصدوق فِي قَوْله**:* *وَسَتَفْتَرِقُ هَذِه الْأمة على ثَلَاث وَسبعين فرقة كلهَا فِي النَّار إلاَّ وَاحِدَة**.* *قَالُوا**:* *وَمن هم يَا رَسُول الله؟ قَالَ**:* *مَا أَنا عَلَيْهِ وأصحابي: أخرجه الْحَاكِم فِي* *(**مُسْتَدْركه**)* 
*.......*
*(140 )*
*امْرَأَة عمرَان أم مَرْيَم، عَلَيْهَا السَّلَام، وَهِي حنة بنت فاقوذا* 
*....*
*(143)*
*(**ثمَّ الأريسين**)* *، قد مضى ضَبطه مشروحا وَجزم ابْن التِّين أَن المُرَاد هُنَا بالأريسيين أَتبَاع عبد الله بن أريس كَانَ فِي الزَّمن الأول بعث إِلَيْهِم نَبِي فاتفقواكلهم على مُخَالفَة نَبِيّهم**.* *فَكَأَنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *عَلَيْك إِن خَالَفت إِثْم الَّذين خالفوا نَبِيّهم، وَقيل**:* *الأريسيون الْمُلُوك وَقيل: الْعلمَاء، وَقَالَ ابْن فَارس**:* *الزراعون، وَهِي شامية الْوَاحِد أويس*
*.........*
*(147)*
*(**إِن الْيَهُود جاؤوا إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِرَجُل وَامْرَأَة زَنَيَا**)* *قَالَ ابْن بطال: قيل: إنَّهُمَا لم يَكُونَا أهل ذمَّة وَإِنَّمَا كَانَا أهل حَرْب، ذكره الطَّبَرِيّ، وَفِي رِوَايَة عِيسَى عَن ابْن الْقَاسِم**:* *كَانَا من أهل فدك وخيبر حَربًا لرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَوْم ذَاك، وَعَن أبي هُرَيْرَة**:* *كَانَ هَذَا حِين قدم سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْمَدِينَة. وَقَالَ مَالك إِنَّمَا كَانَا أهل حَرْب وَلَو كَانَا أهل ذمَّة لم يسألهم كَيفَ الحكم فيهم؟ وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وَعند مَالك لَا يَصح إِحْصَان الْكَافِر وَإِنَّمَا رجمهما لِأَنَّهُمَا لم يَكُونَا أهل ذمَّة**.* *قيل**:* *هَذَا غير جيد لِأَنَّهُمَا كَانَا من أهل الْعَهْد، وَلِأَنَّهُ رجم الْمَرْأَة وَالنِّسَاء الحربيات لَا يجوز قتلهن مُطلقًا**.* *وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي**:* *اسْم الْمَرْأَة المرجومة: بسرة*
*.....*
*(147)*
*وَفِي رِوَايَة أبي دَاوُد**:* *ائْتُونِي بِأَعْلَم رجلَيْنِ مِنْك، فَأتوهُ يَا بني صوريا، قَالَ الْمُنْذِرِيّ**:* *لَعَلَّه عبد الله بن صوريا وكنانة بن صوريا، وَكَانَ عبد الله أعلم من بَقِي من الْأَحْبَار بِالتَّوْرَاةِ ثمَّ كفر بعد ذَلِك، وَزعم السُّهيْلي أَنه أسلم**.*
*....*
*(155)*
*ذكر ابْن مَنْدَه أَسمَاء الأرداف فَبلغ نيفا وَثَلَاثِينَ شخصا* 
*....*
*(161)*
*قَالَ الْعَوْفِيّ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *نزلت سُورَة النِّسَاء بِالْمَدِينَةِ وَكَذَا روى ابْن مرْدَوَيْه عَن عبد الله بن الزبير وَزيد بن ثَابت، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَقَالَ ابْن النَّقِيب**:* *جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء على أَنَّهَا مَدَنِيَّة وفيهَا آيَة وَاحِدَة نزلت بِمَكَّة عَام الْفَتْح فِي عُثْمَان بن أبي طَلْحَة وَهِي**: {**إِن الله يَأْمُركُمْ أَن تُؤَدُّوا الْأَمَانَات إِلَى أَهلهَا**} (**النِّسَاء: 58**)* *وَعدد حروفها سِتَّة عشر ألف حرف وَثَلَاثُونَ حرفا، وَثَلَاث آلَاف وَسَبْعمائة وَخمْس وَأَرْبَعُونَ كلمة، وَمِائَة وست وَسَبْعُونَ آيَة**.*

*.........*
*(162)*
*{**فَإِن شهدُوا فأمسكوهن فِي الْبيُوت حَتَّى يتوفيهن الْمَوْت أَو يَجْعَل الله لَهُنَّ سَبِيلا**} (**النِّسَاء: 15**)* *كَانَ الحكم فِي ابْتِدَاء الْإِسْلَام أَن الْمَرْأَة إِذا زنت فَثَبت زنَاهَا بِالْبَيِّنَةِ العادلة حبست فِي بَيت فَلَا تمكن من الْخُرُوج إِلَى أَن تَمُوت**.*
*روى الطَّبَرَانِيّ من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ لما نزلت سُورَة النِّسَاء قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *لَا حبس بعد سُورَة النِّسَاء**.* 
*....*
*(163)*
*وَلَا تجَاوز الْعَرَب رباع إِشَارَة إِلَى أَن هَذَا اخْتِيَاره، وَفِيه خلاف لِأَنَّهُ ابْن الْحَاجِب هَل يُقَال**:* *خماس ومخمس إِلَى عشار ومعشر، قَالَ فِيهِ خلاف وَالأَصَح أَنه لم يثبت، وَذكر الطَّبَرِيّ أَن الْعشْرَة يُقَال فِيهَا إعشار، وَلم يسمع فِي غير بَيت للكميت، وَهُوَ قَوْله**.*
*(**فَلم يستر بثوبك حَتَّى رميت. فَوق الرِّجَال خِصَالًا عشارا**) .*
*يُرِيد عشرا، وَذكر النُّحَاة أَن خلفا الْأَحْمَر أنْشد أبياتا غَرِيبَة فِيهَا من خماس إِلَى عشار**.*
*.........*
*(170)*
*وَفِي رِوَايَة عَليّ بن أبي طَلْحَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَن النّسخ بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**وَأولُوا الْأَرْحَام بَعضهم أولى بِبَعْض**}* *وَبِه قَالَ الْحسن وَعِكْرِمَة وَقَتَادَة، وَقَالَ ابْن الْمسيب**:* *كَانَ الرجل يتبنى الرجل فيتوارثان على ذَلِك**.* *فسخ قَوْله**: {**والرفادة**}* *بِكَسْر الرَّاء بالإعانة والإعطاء**.* *قَوْله**: (**ويوصي لَهُ**)* *، أَي**:* *للحليف لِأَنَّهُ مِيرَاثه لما نسخ جَازَت الْوَصِيَّة**.*
*.......*
*(171)*
*(**ذرة**)* *، الذّرة وَاحِدَة الذَّر وَهُوَ النَّمْل الْأَحْمَر الصَّغِير، وَسُئِلَ ثَعْلَب عَن الذّرة فَقَالَ**:* *إِن مائَة نملة وزن حَبَّة**.* *قَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *وَقيل: إِن الذّرة لَا وزن لَهَا وَيُرَاد بهَا مَا يرى فِي شُعَاع الشَّمْس، وَزعم بعض الْحساب أَن زنة الشعيرة حَبَّة، وزنة الْحبَّة أَربع زرات وزنة الذّرة أَربع سمسمات، وزنة السمسمة أَربع خردلات، وزنة الخردلة أَربع وَرَقَات نخالة، وزنة الورقة من النخالة أَربع ذرات، فَعلمنَا من هَذَا أَن الذّرة أَرْبَعَة فِي أَرْبَعَة فَأَدْرَكنَا أَن الذّرة جُزْء من ألف وَأَرْبَعَة وَعشْرين حَبَّة، وَذَلِكَ أَن الْحبَّة ضربناها فِي أَربع ذرات جَاءَت سِتّ عشرَة سمسمة والست عشرَة ضربناها فِي أَربع جَاءَت مِائَتَيْنِ وست وَخمسين نخالة، فضربناها فِي أَربع جَاءَت ألفا وَعشْرين ذرة وَقيل**:* *الذّرة رَأس النملة الْحَمْرَاء**.* *وَقيل**:* *الذّرة الخردلة، وَقَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيّ**.* *قَالَ يزِيد بن هَارُون**:* *زَعَمُوا أَن الذّرة لَيْسَ لَهَا وزن، ويحكى أَن رجلا وضع خبْزًا حَتَّى علاهُ الذَّر مِقْدَار مَا ستره ثمَّ وَزنه فَلم يزدْ على مِقْدَار الْخبز شَيْئا وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه أَدخل يَده فِي التُّرَاب ثمَّ نفخ فِيهِ**.* *وَقَالَ**:* *كل وَاحِد من هَؤُلَاءِ ذرة وَعَن قَتَادَة: كَانَ بعض الْعلمَاء يَقُول: لِأَن تفضل حسناتي وزن ذرة أحب إِلَيّ من الدُّنْيَا جَمِيعًا. وَفِي حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود يرفعهُ يَا رب لم يبْق لعبدك إلاَّ وزن ذرة، فَيَقُول عز وَجل، ضعفوها لَهُ وأدخلوه الْجنَّة*
*.......*
*(172)*
*نعم ترَوْنَ ربكُم يَوْم الْقِيَامَة وَهَذِه الرُّؤْيَة غير الرُّؤْيَة الَّتِي هِيَ ثَوَاب للأولياء وكرامة لَهُم فِي الْجنَّة إِذْ هَذِه للتمييز بَين من عبد الله وَبَين من عبد غَيره، وَفِيه رد على أهل الْبدع من الْمُعْتَزلَة والخوارج وَبَعض المرجئة فِي قَوْلهم**:* *إِن الله لَا يرَاهُ أحد من خلقه، وَأَن رُؤْيَته مستحيلة عقلا وَهَذَا الَّذِي قَالُوهُ خطأ صَرِيح وَجَهل قَبِيح. وَقد تظاهرت أَدِلَّة الْكتاب وَالسّنة وَإِجْمَاع الصَّحَابَة فَمن بعدهمْ من سلف الْأمة على إِثْبَات رُؤْيَة الله تَعَالَى فِي الآخر للْمُؤْمِنين. وَرَوَاهَا نَحْو من عشْرين صحابيا عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَالْكَلَام فِيهِ مستقصًى فِي كتب الْكَلَام. وَأما رُؤْيَة الله فِي الدُّنْيَا فممكنة وَلَكِن الْجُمْهُور من السّلف وَالْخلف من الْمُتَكَلِّمين  . وَغَيرهم على أَنَّهَا لَا تقع فِي الدُّنْيَا، وَحكى الإِمَام الْقشيرِي فِي* *(**رسَالَته**)* *عَن الإِمَام أبي بكر بن فورك أَنه حُكيَ فِيهَا قَوْلَيْنِ للْإِمَام أبي الْحسن الْأَشْعَرِيّ: أَحدهمَا: وُقُوعهَا**.* *وَالْآخر**:* *أَنَّهَا لَا تقع قَوْله**: (**هَل تضَارونَ فِي ضَبطه رِوَايَات**)* *الأولى: تضَارونَ بِضَم أَوله وَضم رائه من غير تَشْدِيد من الضير وَهُوَ الْمضرَّة كَمَا فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**.* *قَالُوا**: (**لَا ضير**)* *أَي: لَا ضَرَر، وَمَعْنَاهُ**:* *هَل يلحقكم فِي رُؤْيَته ضير أَي: ضَرَر**.* *الثَّانِيَة**:* *هَل تضَارونَ بِفَتْح التَّاء وَتَشْديد الضَّاد وَالرَّاء من الضَّرَر. وَمَعْنَاهُ هَل تضَارونَ غَيْركُمْ فِي حَال الرُّؤْيَة بزحمة وَمُخَالفَة فِي رُؤْيَة غَيرهَا أَو لخفائه كَمَا يَفْعَلُونَ أول لَيْلَة من الشَّهْر، وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *وَأَصله هَل تتضارون**.* *أَي**:* *تتزاحمون عِنْد رُؤْيَته حَتَّى يلحقكم الضَّرَر، ووزنه تتفاعلون، فحذفت إِحْدَى التَّاءَيْنِ**.* *الثَّالِثَة**:* *تضَامون، بتَشْديد الْمِيم وَفتح أَوله**:* *وَمَعْنَاهُ هَل تتضامون وتتوصلون إِلَى رُؤْيَته، وَأَصله من الانضمام**.* *الرَّابِعَة**:* *هَل تضَامون، بِضَم التَّاء وَتَخْفِيف الْمِيم من الضيم، وَهُوَ الْمَشَقَّة والتعب، وَأورد الثَّالِثَة وَالرَّابِعَة فِي غير هَذَا الْموضع**.*
*........*
*(174)*
*الْخَال يَأْتِي لمعان كَثِيرَة**: (**مِنْهَا**) :* *معنى الْكبر لِأَن الْخَال بِمَعْنى الخائل وَهُوَ المتكبر، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *الْخَال يُطلق على معَان كَثِيرَة نظمها بَعضهم فِي قصيدة تبلغ نَحوا من الْعشْرين بَيْتا قلت: كتبت قصيدة فِي مُؤَلَّفِي* *(**رونق الْمجَالِس**)* *تنْسب إِلَى ثَعْلَب تبلغ هَذِه اللَّفْظَة فِيهَا نَحوا من أَرْبَعِينَ**.*
*نَطْمِسَ وُجُوها نُسَوِّيها حَتَّى تَعُودَ كَأفْعَالِهِمْ طَمَسَ الكِتابَ مَحاهُ*

*......*
*(175)*
*{**كفى بجهنم سعيرا**} (**النِّسَاء: 55**)* *وَفسّر سعيرا بقوله: وقودا. لَو كَذَا فسره أَبُو عُبَيْدَة، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *هَذِه التفاسير لَيست لهَذِهِ الْآيَة وَكَأَنَّهَا من النساخ**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا بعيد جدا لِأَن غَالب الْكتاب جهلة فَمن أَيْن لَهُم هَذِه التفاسير؟ وَبِأَيِّ وَجه يلحقون مثل هَذِه فِي مثل هَذَا الْكتاب الَّذِي لَا يحلق أساطين الْعلمَاء شاؤه؟ وَمن شَأْن النساخ التحريف والتصحيف والإسقاط وَلَيْسَ من دأبهم أَن يزِيدُوا فِي كتاب مُرَتّب منقح من عِنْدهم، وَلَو قَالَ**:* *وَكَأَنَّهُ من بعض الروَاة المعتنين بالجامع لَكَانَ لَهُ وَجه، وَلَا يبعد أَن يكون هَذَا من نفس البُخَارِيّ من غير تفكر فِيهِ، فَإِن تنبه عَلَيْهِ فَلَعَلَّهُ مَا أدْرك إِلَى وضع هَذِه التفاسير فِي محلهَا ثمَّ استمرت على ذَلِك**.*
*.........*
*(175)*
*وَأخرج الطَّبَرِيّ أَيْضا بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح عَن سعيد بن جُبَير**.* *قَالَ**:* *الجبت السَّاحر بِلِسَان الْحَبَشَة، والطاغوت الكاهن، وَهَذَا يدل على وُقُوع المعرب فِي الْقُرْآن. وَاخْتلف فِيهِ فَأنْكر الشَّافِعِي وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَة وُقُوع ذَلِك فِي الْقُرْآن وحملا مَا وجد من ذَلِك على توارد اللغتين، وَأَجَازَ ذَلِك قوم وَاخْتَارَهُ ابْن الْحَاجِب وَاحْتج لذَلِك بِوُقُوع إسماء الْإِعْلَام فِيهِ كإبراهيم وَغَيره، فَلَا مَانع من وُقُوع إسماء الْأَجْنَاس فِيهِ أَيْضا وَقد وَقع فِي البُخَارِيّ جملَة من ذَلِك، وَقيل**:* *مَا وَقع من ذَلِك فِي الْقُرْآن سَبْعَة وَعِشْرُونَ وَهِي* *(**السلسبيل**)* *و* *(**كورت**)* *وَبيع* *(**روم**)* *و* *(**طُوبَى**)* *و* *(**سجيل**)* *و* *(**كافور**)* *و* *(**زنجبيل**)* *و* *(**ومشكاة**)* *و* *(**وسرادق**)* *و* *(**استبرق**)* *و* *(**صلوَات**)* *و* *(**سندس**)* *و* *(**طور**)* *و* *(**قَرَاطِيس**)* *و* *(**ربانيين**)* *و* *(**غساق**)* *و* *(**دِينَار**)* *و* *(**قسطاس**)* *و* *(**قسورة**)* *و* *(**اليم**)* *و* *(**ناشئة**)* *و* *(**كِفْلَيْنِ**)*
*و* *(**مقاليد**)* *و* *(**فردوس**)* *و* *(**تنور**) .*
*........*
*(176)*
* (**وَأولى الْأَمر مِنْكُم**)* *، فِي تَفْسِيره أحد عشر قولا**:* *الأول: الْأُمَرَاء، قَالَه ابْن عَبَّاس وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَابْن زيد وَالسُّديّ**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *أَبُو بكر وَعمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، قَالَه عِكْرِمَة**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *جَمِيع الصَّحَابَة، قَالَ مُجَاهِد**.* *الرَّابِع**:* *الْخُلَفَاء الْأَرْبَعَة قَالَه أَبُو بكر الْوراق فِيمَا قَالَه الثَّعْلَبِيّ**.* *الْخَامِس**:* *الْمُهَاجِرُونَ وَالْأَنْصَار، قَالَه عَطاء**.* *السَّادِس**:* *الصَّحَابَة والتابعون**.* *السَّابِع**:* *أَرْبَاب الْعقل الَّذين يسوسون أَمر النَّاس، قَالَه ابْن كيسَان**.* *الثَّامِن**:* *الْعلمَاء وَالْفُقَهَاء، قَالَه جَابر بن عبد الله وَالْحسن وَأَبُو الْعَالِيَة**.* *التَّاسِع**:* *أُمَرَاء السَّرَايَا. قَالَه مَيْمُون بن مهْرَان وَمُقَاتِل والكلبي**.* *الْعَاشِر**:* *أهل الْعلم وَالْقُرْآن، قَالَه مُجَاهِد وَاخْتَارَهُ مَالك**.* *الْحَادِي عشر**:* *عَام فِي كل من ولي أَمر شَيْء، وَهُوَ الصَّحِيح، وإلي مَال البُخَارِيّ بقوله**: (**ذَوي الْأَمر**)* 
*.........*

*(185)*
*قَالَ أَبُو بكر الرَّازِيّ الْحَنَفِيّ رَحمَه الله، فِي هَذِه الْآيَة حكم الله تَعَالَى بِصِحَّة إِسْلَام من أظهر الْإِسْلَام وأمرنا بإجرائه على أَحْكَام الْمُسلمين وَإِن كَانَ فِي الْغَيْب بِخِلَافِهِ، وَهَذَا مِمَّا يحْتَج بِهِ على تَوْبَة الزنديق إِذا أظهر الْإِسْلَام فَهُوَ مُسلم**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَاقْتضى ذَلِك أَيْضا أَن من قَالَ: لَا إلاه إِلَّا الله مُحَمَّد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَو قَالَ أَنا مُسلم، يحكم لَهُ بِالْإِسْلَامِ**.*
*؟؟؟؟؟*
*(187)*
*قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *وَفِيه: رِوَايَة الصَّحَابِيّ عَن التَّابِعِيّ لِأَن سهلاً صَحَابِيّ ومروان تَابِعِيّ، وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ. فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث رِوَايَة رجل من الصَّحَابَة، وَهُوَ سهل بن سعد عَن رجل من التَّابِعين وَهُوَ مَرْوَان بن الحكم، وَلم يسمع من النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *لَا يلْزم من عدم السماع عدم الصُّحْبَة. وَقد ذكره ابْن عبد الْبر فِي الصَّحَابَة انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *وَلَو ذكره فِي كتاب* *(**الِاسْتِيعَاب**)* *فِي: بَاب مَرْوَان، وَلكنه قَالَ**:* *لم ير النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لِأَنَّهُ خرج إِلَى الطَّائِف طفْلا لَا يعقل، وَقد ثَبت عَنهُ أَنه قَالَ لما طلب الْخلَافَة فَذكرُوا لَهُ ابْن عمر، فَقَالَ**:* *لَيْسَ ابْن عمر بأفقه مني، وَلكنه أسنّ مني، وَكَانَت لَهُ صُحْبَة. فَهَذَا اعْتِرَاف مِنْهُ بِعَدَمِ الصُّحْبَة**.*

*.........*
*(194)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *مَقْصُود حُذَيْفَة أَن جمَاعَة من الْمُنَافِقين صلحوا واستقاموا فَكَانُوا خيرا من أُولَئِكَ التَّابِعين لمَكَان الصُّحْبَة وَالصَّلَاح كمجمع وَيزِيد بن حَارِثَة بن عَامر كَانَا منافقين فصلحت حَالهمَا واستقامت،*
*انُوا طبقَة الصَّحَابَة فهم خير منطبقة التَّابِعين، لَكِن الله ابْتَلَاهُم فَارْتَدُّوا ونافقوا فَذَهَبت الْخَيْرِيَّة عَنْهُم، وَمِنْهُم من تَابَ فَعَادَت إِلَيْهِ الْخَيْرِيَّة**.*
*وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *كَانَ حُذَيْفَة حذرهم أَن ينْزع مِنْهُم الْإِيمَان لِأَن الْأَعْمَال بالخواتيم**.*
*.......*
*(195)*
*وَالكَلالَةُ مَنْ لَمْ يَرِثْهُ أبٌ أوْ ابنٌ وَهُوَ مَصْدَرٌ مِنْ تَكَلَّلَهُ النَّسَبُ*
*أَشَارَ بِهِ إِلَى تَفْسِير الْكَلَالَة، وَهَذَا قَول أبي بكر الصّديق، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أخرجه ابْن أبي شيبَة عَنهُ، وَهُوَ قَول جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَمن بعدهمْ*
*.......*
*(197)*
*وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *أَصله مؤيمن، فقلبت الْهمزَة هَاء لِأَن الْهَاء أخف من الْهمزَة وَهُوَ على وزن مسيطر ومبيطر، قَالَ ابْن قُتَيْبَة وَآخَرُونَ، مهيمن مفيعل يَعْنِي بِالتَّصْغِيرِ من أَمِين، قلبت همزته هَاء وَقد أنكر ذَلِك ثَعْلَب فَبَالغ حَتَّى نسب قَائِله إِلَى الْكفْر لِأَن الْمُهَيْمِن من الْأَسْمَاء الْحسنى وَأَسْمَاء الله تَعَالَى لَا تصغر، وَالْحق أَنه أصل بِنَفسِهِ لَيْسَ مبدلاً من شَيْء وأصل الهيمنة الْحِفْظ والارتقاب، يُقَال**:* *هيمن فلَان على فلَان إِذا صَار رقيبا عَلَيْهِ فَهُوَ مهيمن، وَقَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَة لم يَجِيء فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب على هَذَا الْبناء إلاَّ أَرْبَعَة أَلْفَاظ**:* *مبيطر ومسيطر ومهيمن ومبيقر، وَقَالَ الْأَزْهَرِي**:* *الْمُهَيْمِن من صِفَات الله تَعَالَى، وَقَالَ بعض الْمُفَسّرين**:* *الْمُهَيْمِن الشَّهِيد وَالشَّاهِد، وَقيل**:* *الرَّقِيب، وَقيل**:* *الحفيظ**.*
*.........*
*(18/208)*
*وَقَالَ النوري**:* *فِيهِ إِشَارَة إِلَى أَن عبد الله كَانَ يعْتَقد إِبَاحَة الْمُتْعَة، كَقَوْل ابْن عَبَّاس، وَأَنه لم يبلغهما نسخهَا وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *روى حَدِيث إِبَاحَة الْمُتْعَة جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة، فَذكره مُسلم فِي رِوَايَة ابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عَبَّاس، وَجَابِر وَسَلَمَة بن الْأَكْوَع وسبرة بن معبد الْجُهَنِيّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وَلَيْسَ فِي أَحَادِيثهم أَنَّهَا كَانَت فِي الْحَضَر، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَت فِي أسفارهم فِي الْغَزْو وَعند ضرورتهم وَعدم النِّسَاء مَعَ أَن بِلَادهمْ حارة وصبرهم عَنْهُن قَلِيل، وَقد ذكر فِي حَدِيث ابْن عمر**:* *أَنَّهَا كَانَت رخصَة فِي أول الْإِسْلَام إِن اضطروا إِلَيْهَا كالميتة وَنَحْوهَا، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس نَحوه، وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ**:* *ثَبت أَن نِكَاح الْمُتْعَة كَانَ جَائِزا فِي أول الْإِسْلَام ثمَّ ثَبت بالأحاديث الصَّحِيحَة أَنه نسخ وانعقد الْإِجْمَاع على تَحْرِيمه وَلم يُخَالف فِيهِ إلاَّ طَائِفَة من المبتدعة، وتعلقوا بالأحاديث المنسوخة فَلَا دلَالَة لَهُم فِيهَا، وتعلقوا بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**فَمَا استمتعتم بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فأتوهن أُجُورهنَّ**} (**النِّسَاء: 24**)* *وَفِي قِرَاءَة ابْن مَسْعُود: فَمَا استمتعتم بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ إِلَى أجل. وَقِرَاءَة ابْن مَسْعُود هَذِه شَاذَّة لَا يحْتَج بهَا قُرْآنًا وَلَا خَبرا**.*
*........*
*(18/211)*
*قَالَ أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل**:* *حَدثنَا أسود بن عَامر أَنبأَنَا إِسْرَائِيل عَن سماك عَن عِكْرِمَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**.* *قَالَ**:* *لما حرمت الْخمر قَالَ أنَاس: يَا رَسُول الله أَصْحَابنَا الَّذين مَاتُوا وهم يشربونها؟ فَأنْزل الله عز وَجل**: {**لَيْسَ على الَّذين آمنُوا وَعمِلُوا الصَّالِحَات جنَاح فِيمَا طعموا**}* *قَالَ: وَلما حولت الْقبْلَة قَالَ أنَاس: يَا رَسُول الله! أَصْحَابنَا الَّذين مَاتُوا وهم يصلونَ إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس، فَأنْزل الله**: {**وَمَا كَانَ الله لِيُضيع إيمَانكُمْ**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 113*
*........*
*(215)*
*ذكر فِي* *(**التَّوْضِيح**)* *إِنَّمَا هُوَ عَمْرو بن لحي، ولحي اسْمه**:* *ربيعَة بن حَارِثَة بن عَمْرو مزيقيا بن عَامر مَاء السَّمَاء، وَقيل**:* *لحي بن قمعة ابْن الياس بن مُضر، نبه عَلَيْهِ الدمياطي، وَفِي* *(**تَفْسِير ابْن كثير**)* *وَعمر وَهَذَا هُوَ ابْن لحي بن قمعة أحد رُؤَسَاء خُزَاعَة الَّذين ولوا الْبَيْت بعد جرهم، وَكَانَ أول من غير دين إِبْرَاهِيم الْخَلِيل، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، فَأدْخل الْأَصْنَام إِلَى الْحجاز ودعا الرعاع من النَّاس إِلَى عبادتها والتقرب بهَا، وَشرع لَهُم هَذِه الشَّرَائِع الْجَاهِلِيَّة فِي الْأَنْعَام وَغَيرهَا*
*.............*
*(222)*
*فَإِذا وصل قارىء البُخَارِيّ إِلَى هَذَا الْموضع ووقف على قَوْله**:* *استكثرتم أضللتم، وَلم يكن الْقُرْآن فِي حفظه حَتَّى يقف عَلَيْهِ وَلم يعلم أَوله وَلَا آخِره، تحير فِي ذَلِك، فَإِذا رَجَعَ إِلَى شرح من شُرُوح هَؤُلَاءِ يزْدَاد تحيرا. وَشرح البُخَارِيّ لَا يظْهر بِقُوَّة الْحِفْظ فِي الحَدِيث أَو بعلوا السَّنَد أَو بِكَثْرَة النَّقْل، ولايخرج من حَقه إلاَّ من لَهُ يَد فِي الْفُنُون وَلَا سِيمَا فِي اللُّغَة الْعَرَبيَّة والمعاني وَالْبَيَان وَالْأُصُول مَعَ تتبع مَعَاني أَلْفَاظه كلمة كلمة، وَبَيَان المُرَاد مِنْهُ والتأمل فِيهِ والغوص فِي تيار تحقيقاته والبروز مِنْهُ بمكنونات تدقيقاته**.*
*.....*
*(224)*
*وَذكر ابْن أبي حَاتِم عَن السّديّ* *(**وَعِنْده مفاتح الْغَيْب**)* *قَالَ: خَزَائِن الْغَيْب**.* *وَقَالَ مقَاتل**:* *عِنْده خَزَائِن غيب الْعَذَاب مَتى ينزله بكم، وَقَالَ الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *مفاتح الْغَيْب هُوَ مَا غَابَ عَن بني آدم من الرزق والمطر وَالثَّوَاب، وَقيل**:* *مفاتح الْغَيْب السَّعَادَة والشقاوة، وَقيل**:* *الْغَيْب عواقب الْأَعْمَار وخواتيم الْأَعْمَال**.* *وَقَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيّ**:* *مفاتح الْغَيْب خَزَائِن الأَرْض، وَقيل**:* *هُوَ مَا لم يكن بعد أَنه يكون لم لَا يكون وَمَا يكون وَكَيف يكون**.*
*........*
*(225)*
*وَقَالَ ابنُ عَبَّاسٍ كلُّ ذِي ظُفُرٍ البَعِيرُ وَالنّعَامَةُ*
*هَذَا التَّعْلِيق وَصله ابنن جريج من طَرِيق عَليّ بن أبي طَلْحَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، وروى من طَرِيق آخر ابْن أبي نجيح عَن مُجَاهِد مثله**.*
*......*
*(232)*
*ي رِوَايَة الْأَكْثَرين* *(**إِنَّه لَا يحب الْمُعْتَدِينَ فِي الدُّعَاء**)* *وَفِي رِوَايَة أبي ذَر عَن الْكشميهني والحموي* *(**فِي الدُّعَاء وَفِي غَيره**)* *وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ: حَدثنَا الْقَاسِم حَدثنَا الْحُسَيْن حَدثنِي حجاج عَن ابْن جريج عَن عَطاء الْخُرَاسَانِي عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا**: (**إِنَّه لَا يحب الْمُعْتَدِينَ فِي الدُّعَاء وَلَا فِي غَيره**)* *، والاعتداء فِي الدُّعَاء بِزِيَادَة السُّؤَال فَوق الْحَاجة وَيطْلب مَا يَسْتَحِيل حُصُوله شرعا وَيطْلب مَعْصِيّة**.* *وبالاعتناء بالأدعية الَّتِي لم تُؤثر خُصُوصا إِذا كَانَ بالسجع الْمُتَكَلف وبرفع الصَّوْت والنداء والصياح لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**ادعوا ربكُم تضرعا وخفية**}* *وأمرنا بِأَن نَدْعُو بالتضرع والاستكانة والخفية أَلا ترى أَن الله تَعَالَى ذكر عبدا صَالحا وَرَضي فعله فَقَالَ**: {**إِذْ نَادَى ربه نِدَاء خفِيا**} (**مَرْيَم: 3**)* *وَفِي* *(**التَّلْوِيح**) (**إِنَّه لَا يحب الْمُعْتَدِينَ**)* *إِلَى قَوْله، قَالَ غَيره**:* *يشبه وَالله أعلم أَنه من قَول ابْن عَبَّاس، وَقد ذكره من غير عطف لذَلِك**.*
*....*
*(234)*
*قَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي**:* *السم الثقب وَمِنْه سم الْخياط ومسام الْجَسَد ثقبه، وَفِي* *(**الْمغرب**)* *المسام المنافذ من عِبَارَات الْأَطِبَّاء، وَفِي السم ثَلَاث لُغَات فتح السِّين وَهِي قِرَاءَة الْأَكْثَرين، وَضمّهَا وَبِه قَرَأَ ابْن مَسْعُود وَقَتَادَة، وَكسرهَا وَبِه قَرَأَ بو عمرَان الْجونِي، والخياط مَا يخاط بِهِ وَيُقَال**:* *مخيط أَيْضا وَبِه قَرَأَ ابْن مَسْعُود وَأَبُو رزين*
*....*
*(235)*
*وَفسّر الطوفان بِأَنَّهُ من السَّيْل، وَاخْتلفُوا فِي مَعْنَاهُ فَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا فِي رِوَايَة الطوفان كَثْرَة الأمطار المغرقة المتلفة للزروع وَالثِّمَار**.* *وَبِه قَالَ الضَّحَّاك**:* *وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس فِي رِوَايَة كَثْرَة الْمَوْت، وَهُوَ معنى قَوْله**:* *وَيُقَال للْمَوْت الْكثير الطوفان، وَبِه قَالَ عَطاء، وَقَالَ مُجَاهِد**:* *الطوفان المَاء والطاعون على كل حَال، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس فِي رِوَايَة أُخْرَى هُوَ أَمر من الله طَاف بهم ثمَّ قَرَأَ**: {**فَطَافَ عَلَيْهِم طائف من رَبك وهم نائمون**} (**الْقَلَم: 19**) .* *وَقَالَ الْأَخْفَش الطوفان واحده طوفانة وَقيل**:* *هُوَ مصدر كالرجحان وَالنُّقْصَان**.* *قلت**:* *هُوَ اسْم للمصدر، فاقهم**.*
*.........*
*(240)*
*روى الْحَافِظ أَبُو بكر بن أبي الدُّنْيَا**:* *أَن الَّذِي لطم الْيَهُودِيّ فِي هَذِه الْقِصَّة هُوَ أَبُو بكر الصّديق رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وَمَا ذكره البُخَارِيّ هُوَ الْأَصَح**.*
*......*
*(242)*
*وَقَالَ جَعْفَر الصَّادِق**:* *لَيْسَ فِي الْقُرْآن آيَة أجمع لمكارم الْأَخْلَاق مِنْهَا، وَلَعَلَّ ذَلِك لِأَن الْمُعَامَلَة إِمَّا مَعَ نَفسه أَو مَعَ غَيره، والغير إِمَّا عَالم أَو جَاهِل أَو لِأَن أُمَّهَات الْأَخْلَاق ثَلَاث لِأَن القوى الإنسانية ثَلَاث**:* *الْعَقْلِيَّة والشهوية والغضبية، وَلكُل قُوَّة فَضِيلَة هِيَ وَسطهَا، للعقلية الْحِكْمَة وَبهَا الْأَمر بِالْمَعْرُوفِ، وللشهوية الْعِفَّة وَمِنْهَا أَخذ الْعَفو، وللغضبية الشجَاعَة وَمِنْهَا**:* *الْإِعْرَاض عَن الْجُهَّال**.*
*......*
*245*
*والتصدية فَسرهَا البُخَارِيّ بقوله**:* *الصفير، وَكَذَا فَسرهَا مُجَاهِد رَوَاهُ عبد بن حميد من طَرِيق ابْن أبي نجيح عَنهُ، وَفَسرهُ أَبُو عُبَيْدَة بالتصفيق حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *التصدية صفق الأكف، وَقَالَ ابْن جرير بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن ابْن عمر**:* *المكاء الصفير والتصدية التصفيق، وَقَالَ ابْن أبي حَاتِم بِإِسْنَادِهِ إِلَى ابْن عَبَّاس فِي هَذِه الْآيَة**:* *كَانَت قُرَيْش تَطوف بِالْبَيْتِ عُرَاة تصفر وتصفق**.*
*.......*
*(253)*
*ها ثَلَاثَة عشر اسْما اثْنَان مشهوران* *(**بَرَاءَة**)* *، و* *(**التَّوْبَة**)* *و* *(**سُورَة الْعَذَاب**)* *و* *(**والمقشقشة**)* *لِأَنَّهَا تقشقش عَن النِّفَاق أَي: تبرىء، وَقيل**:* *من تقشقش الْمَرِيض إِذا برأَ* *(**والبحوث**)* *لِأَنَّهَا تبحث عَن سرائر الْمُنَافِقين و* *(**الفاضحة**)* *لِأَنَّهَا فضحت الْمُنَافِقين و* *(**المبعثرة**)* *لِأَنَّهَا بعثرت أَخْبَار النَّاس وكشفت عَن سرائرهم و* *(**المثيرة**)* *لِأَنَّهَا أثارت مخازي الْمُنَافِقين و* *(**الحافرة**)* *لِأَنَّهَا حفرت عَن قُلُوبهم و* *(**المشردة**)* *لِأَنَّهَا تشرد بالمنافقين و* *(**المخزية**)* *لِأَنَّهَا تخزي الْمُنَافِقين و* *(**المنكلة**)* *لِأَنَّهَا تَتَكَلَّم و* *(**المدمدمة**)* *لِأَنَّهَا تدمدم عَلَيْهِم. وَاخْتلف فِي سَبَب سُقُوط الْبَسْمَلَة من أَولهَا**.* *فَقيل**:* *لِأَن فِيهَا نقض الْعَهْد وَالْعرب فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة كَانُوا إِذا نقض الْعَهْد الَّذِي كَانَ بَينهم وَبَين قوم لم يكتبوا فِيهِ الْبَسْمَلَة، وَلما نزلت برَاء بِنَقْض الْعَهْد قَرَأَهَا عَلَيْهِم عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَلم يبسمل جَريا على عَادَتهم، وَقيل**:* *لِأَن عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قَالَ**:* *كَانَت الْأَنْفَال من أَوَائِل مَا نزل وَبَرَاءَة من آخِره، وَكَانَت قصَّتهَا شَبيهَة بِقِصَّتِهَا، وَقبض النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَلم يبين لنا أَنَّهَا مِنْهَا فَظَنَنْت أَنَّهَا مِنْهَا فَمن ثمَّة قرنت بَينهمَا وَلم أكتب بَينهمَا الْبَسْمَلَة، رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم وَصَححهُ، وَقيل**:* *لما سقط الْبَسْمَلَة مَعَه، رُوِيَ عَن عُثْمَان أَيْضا وَقَالَهُ مَالك فِي رِوَايَة ابْن وهب وَابْن الْقَاسِم، وَقَالَ ابْن عجلَان**:* *بَلغنِي أَن بَرَاءَة كَانَت تعدل الْبَقَرَة أَو قربهَا فَذهب مِنْهَا فَلذَلِك لم تكْتب الْبَسْمَلَة، وَقيل**:* *لما كتب الْمُصحف فِي خلَافَة عُثْمَان اخْتلفت الصَّحَابَة**.* *فَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *بَرَاءَة والأنفال سُورَة وَاحِدَة، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *هما سورتان، فَترك بَينهمَا فُرْجَة لقَوْل من لم يقل إنَّهُمَا سُورَة وَاحِدَة، وَبِه قَالَ**:* *خَارِجَة وَأَبُو عصمَة وَآخَرُونَ، وَقيل**:* *روى الْحَاكِم فِي* *(**مُسْتَدْركه**)* *عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، قَالَ**:* *سَأَلت عليا رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، عَن ذَلِك فَقَالَ**:* *لِأَن الْبَسْمَلَة أَمَان وَبَرَاءَة*
*نزلت بِالسَّيْفِ لَيْسَ فِيهَا أَمَان**.* *قَالَ الْقشيرِي**:* *وَالصَّحِيح أَن الْبَسْمَلَة لم تكْتب فِيهَا لِأَن جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، مَا نزل بهَا فِيهَا، وروى الثَّعْلَبِيّ عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، أَن سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**مَا نزل عليّ الْقُرْآن إلاَّ آيَة آيَة وحرفا حرفا خلا بَرَاءَة وَقل هُوَ الله أحد فَإِنَّهُمَا أَنْزَلَتَا عليّ ومعهما سَبْعُونَ ألفا من الْمَلَائِكَة**) .*
*..........*
*(265)*
*وَالْمرَاد بجمادى جُمَادَى الْآخِرَة وَقد يذكر وَيُؤَنث فَيُقَال جُمَادَى الأول وَالْأولَى وجمادى الآخر وَالْآخِرَة وَيجمع على جمادات كحبارى وحباريات وَسمي بذلك لجمود المَاء فِيهِ قلت كَأَنَّهُ حِين وضع أَولا اتّفق جمود المَاء فِيهِ وَإِلَّا فالشهور تَدور* 
*....*
*(266)*
*أَن مُعَاوِيَة لما مَاتَ امْتنع ابْن الزبير من الْبيعَة ليزِيد بن مُعَاوِيَة وأصر على ذَلِك، وَلما بلغه خبر موت يزِيد بن مُعَاوِيَة دَعَا ابْن الزبير إِلَى نَفسه فبويع بالخلافة وأطاعه أهل الْحجاز ومصر وعراق وخراسان وَكثير من أهل الشَّام، ثمَّ جرت أُمُور حَتَّى آلت الْخلَافَة إِلَى عبد الْملك، وَذَلِكَ كُله فِي سنة أَربع وَسِتِّينَ، وَكَانَ مُحَمَّد بن عَليّ بن أبي طَالب الْمَعْرُوف بِابْن الْحَنَفِيَّة وَعبد الله بن عَبَّاس مقيمين بِمَكَّة مُنْذُ قتل الْحُسَيْن، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فدعاهما ابْن الزبير إِلَى الْبيعَة لَهُ فامتنعا وَقَالا**:* *لَا نُبَايِع حَتَّى يجْتَمع النَّاس على خَليفَة، وتبعهما على ذَلِك جمَاعَة فَشدد عَلَيْهِم ابْن الزبير وحصرهم فَبلغ الْخَبَر الْمُخْتَار بن أبي عبيد وَكَانَ قد غلب على الْكُوفَة وَكَانَ فر مِنْهُ من كَانَ من قبل ابْن الزبير، فَجهز إِلَيْهِم جَيْشًا فأخرجوهما واستأذنوهما فِي قتال ابْن الزبير فامتنعا، وخرجا إِلَى الطَّائِف فأقاما بهَا حَتَّى مَاتَ ابْن عَبَّاس فِي سنة ثَمَان وَسِتِّينَ، ورحل ابْن الْحَنَفِيَّة بعده إِلَى جِهَة رضوى جبل يَنْبع فَأَقَامَ هُنَاكَ، ثمَّ أَرَادَ دُخُول الشَّام فَتوجه إِلَى نَحْو أَيْلَة فَمَاتَ فِي آخر سنة ثَلَاثَة أَو أول سنة أَربع وَسبعين، وَذَلِكَ عقيل قتل ابْن الزبير على الصَّحِيح**.*
*....*
*(274)*
*إِنَّمَا جزم بذلك جَريا على مَا كَانَ اطلع عَلَيْهِ من أَحْوَاله وَلم يَأْخُذ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بقوله**:* *وَصلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِجْرَاء لَهُ على ظَاهر حكم الْإِسْلَام، وَذهب بعض أهل الحَدِيث إِلَى تَصْحِيح إِسْلَام عبد الله بن أبي بِصَلَاة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَهَذَا لَيْسَ بِصَحِيح لمُخَالفَته الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة المصرحة بِمَا يُنَافِي فِي ذَلِك، وَقد أخرج الطَّبَرِيّ من طَرِيق سعيد عَن قَتَادَة فِي هَذِه الْقِصَّة قَالَ**:* *فَأنْزل الله تَعَالَى**: {**وَلَا تصل على أحد مِنْهُم مَاتَ أبدا وَلَا تقم على قَبره**}* *قَالَ: فَذكر لنا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: وَمَا يُغني عَنهُ قَمِيصِي من الله وَإِنِّي لأرجو أَن يسلم بذلك ألف من قومه، قَوْله**: (**فَأنْزل الله تَعَالَى**)* *إِلَى آخِره: زَاد مُسَدّد فِي حَدِيثه عَن يحيى الْقطَّان عَن عبيد الله بن عمر فِي آخِره: فَترك الصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِم، وَفِي حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *فصلى عَلَيْهِ ثمَّ انْصَرف فَلم يمْكث إلاَّ يَسِيرا حَتَّى نزلت، وَزَاد ابْن إِسْحَاق فِي* *(**الْمَغَازِي**)* *فِي حَدِيث الْبَاب: فَمَا صلى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على مُنَافِق بعده حَتَّى قَبضه الله تَعَالَى**.*
*........*
*(275)*
*وَوَقع فِي أَكثر الرِّوَايَات**:* *خيرني: يَعْنِي بَين الاسْتِغْفَار وَتَركه، وَكَذَا وَقع بِغَيْر شكّ عِنْد الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ أخرجه من طَرِيق إِسْمَاعِيل بن أبي أويس عَن أبي ضَمرَة وَهُوَ أنس بن عِيَاض بِلَفْظ إِنَّمَا خيرني الله من التَّخْيِير فَحسب، وَقد اسْتشْكل فهم التَّخْيِير من الْآيَة حَتَّى إِن جمَاعَة من الأكابر طعنوا فِي صِحَة هَذَا الحَدِيث مَعَ كَثْرَة طرقه، مِنْهُم**:* *القَاضِي أَبُو بكر فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ لَا يجوز أَن يقبل هَذَا وَلَا يَصح أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَه: وَمِنْهُم: أَبُو بكر الباقلاني فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ فِي* *(**التَّقْرِيب**)* *هَذَا الحَدِيث من أَخْبَار الْآحَاد الَّتِي لَا يعلم ثُبُوتهَا وَمِنْهُم: إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ. قَالَ فِي* *(**مُخْتَصره**)* *هَذَا الحَدِيث غير مخرج فِي الصَّحِيح، وَقَالَ فِي* *(**الْبُرْهَان**)* *لَا يُصَحِّحهُ أهل الحَدِيث**.* *وَمِنْهُم**:* *الْغَزالِيّ، قَالَ فِي* *(**الْمُسْتَصْفى**)* *الْأَظْهر أَن هَذَا الحَدِيث غير صَحِيح وَمِنْهُم: الدَّاودِيّ، قَالَ**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث غير مَحْفُوظ، وَأجِيب بِأَنَّهُم ظنُّوا أَن قَوْله**: (**ذَلِك بِأَنَّهُم كفرُوا**)* *، الْآيَة نزل مَعَ قَوْله**: {**اسْتغْفر لَهُم أَو لَا تستغفر لَهُم**}* *وَلم يكن نُزُوله إلاّ متراخيا عَن صدر الْآيَة فَحِينَئِذٍ يرْتَفع الْإِشْكَال وَقد قَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  ، مَا فِيهِ رفع للإشكال الْمَذْكُور، وَمُلَخَّص سُؤَاله أَنه قد تَلا قَوْله**: (**ذَلِك بِأَنَّهُم كفرُوا**)* *قَوْله**: (**اسْتغْفر لَهُم أَو لَا تستغفر لَهُم**)* *فَبين الصَّارِف عَن الْمَغْفِرَة لَهُم، وَمُلَخَّص جَوَابه أَنه مثل قَول إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام**: {**وَمن عَصَانِي فَإنَّك غَفُور رَحِيم**} (**إِبْرَاهِيم: 36**)* *وَذَلِكَ أَنه تخيل بِمَا قَالَ إِظْهَار الْغَايَة رَحمته ورأفته على من بعث إِلَيْهِ، وَقد رد كَلَام الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ هَذَا من لَا يدانيه وَلَا يجاريه فِي مثل هَذَا الْبَاب، فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *لَا يجوز نِسْبَة مَا قَالَه إِلَى الرَّسُول لِأَن الله أخبر أَنه لَا يغْفر للْكفَّار وَإِذا كَانَ لَا يغْفر لَهُم فَطلب الْمَغْفِرَة لَهُم مُسْتَحِيل. وَهَذَا لَا يَقع من النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَن النَّهْي عَن الاسْتِغْفَار لمن مَاتَ مُشْركًا*
*لَا يسْتَلْزم النَّهْي عَن الاسْتِغْفَار لمن مَاتَ مظْهرا لِلْإِسْلَامِ*
*.........*
*(277)*
*ي كتاب الْجَنَائِز فِي**:* *بَاب إِذا قَالَ الْمُشرك عِنْد الْمَوْت لَا إلاه إلاَّ الله، فَإِنَّهُ أخرجه هُنَاكَ عَن إِسْحَاق عَن يَعْقُوب بن إِبْرَاهِيم عَن أَبِيه عَن صَالح عَن ابْن شهَاب عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب عَن أَبِيه إِلَى آخِره، بأتم مِنْهُ، وَمضى الْكَلَام فِيهِ هُنَاكَ عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب عَن أَبِيه الْمسيب بِفَتْح الْبَاء وَكسرهَا، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *لم يرو عَن الْمسيب إلاَّ ابْنه، وَفِيه رد على الْحَاكِم أبي عبد الله فِيمَا قَالَه**:* *إِن البُخَارِيّ لم يخرج عَن أحد مِمَّن لم يرو عَنهُ إلاَّ وَاحِد، وَلَعَلَّه أَرَادَ من غير الصَّحَابَة*
*.......*
*(280)*
*عزيز عليه ما عنتم*
*وجمعت هَذِه الْآيَة سِتّ صِفَات لسيدنا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *الرسَالَة والنفاسة والعزة وحرصه على إِيصَال الْخيرَات إِلَى أمته فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة والرأفة وَالرَّحْمَة**.* *قَالَ الْحُسَيْن بن الْفضل**:* *لم يجمع الله لنَبِيّ من الْأَنْبِيَاء إسمين من أَسْمَائِهِ إلاَّ لسيدنا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حَيْثُ قَالَ**: {**بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رؤوف رَحِيم**}* *وَقَالَ عز وَجل**: {**إِن الله بِالنَّاسِ لرؤوف رَحِيم**}*
*....*
*(283)*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو ثابِتٍ حَدثنَا إبْرَاهِيمُ وَقَالَ مَعَ خُزَيْمَةَ أوْ مَعَ أبي خُزَيْمَةَ*
*أَبُو ثَابت مُحَمَّد بن عبيد الله الْمدنِي يروي عَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن سعد، وَشك فِي رِوَايَته حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *مَعَ خُزَيْمَة، أَو مَعَ أبي خُزَيْمَة، وَكَذَا رَوَاهُ البُخَارِيّ فِي الْأَحْكَام بِالشَّكِّ، وَالْحَاصِل هُنَا أَن أَصْحَاب إِبْرَاهِيم بن سعد اخْتلفُوا، فَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *مَعَ أبي خُزَيْمَة، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *مَعَ خُزَيْمَة، وَشك بَعضهم. وَعَن مُوسَى بن إِسْمَاعِيل أَن آيَة التَّوْبَة مَعَ أبي خُزَيْمَة، وَآيَة الْأَحْزَاب مَعَ خُزَيْمَة**.*
*........*
*(18/285)*
*{**وَلَو يعجل الله للنَّاس الشَّرّ استعجالهم بِالْخَيرِ**} (**يُونُس: 11**) .* *نزلت هَذِه الْآيَة فِي النَّضر بن الْحَارِث حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *أللهم إِن كَانَ هَذَا هُوَ الْحق، والتعجيل تَقْدِيم الشَّيْء قبل وقته، والاستعجال طلب العجلة، وَالْمعْنَى**:* *لَو يعجل الله للنَّاس الشَّرّ إِذا دَعوه على أنفسهم عِنْد الْغَضَب وعَلى أَهْليهمْ وَأَمْوَالهمْ كَمَا يعجل لَهُم الْخَيْر لهلكوا*
*....*
*(285)*
*{**للَّذين أَحْسنُوا الْحسنى**}* *قَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  : أَي: المثوبة، وَقَالَ غَيره**:* *الْحسنى قَول لَا إل هـ إلاَّ الله**.* *قَوْله**: (**مثلهَا حسنى**)* *أَي: مثل تِلْكَ الْحسنى حسنى أُخْرَى مثلهَا تفضلاً وكرماً، كَمَا فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**ويزيدهم من فَضله**} (**النِّسَاء: 173**)* *وَفسّر الزِّيَادَة بقوله**: {**مغْفرَة ورضوان**} (**فاطر: 30، الشورى**: 26)* *، وَعَن الْحسن**:* *أَن الزِّيَادَة التَّضْعِيف، وَعَن عَليّ**:* *الزِّيَادَة غرفَة من لُؤْلُؤ وَاحِدَة لَهَا أَرْبَعَة أَبْوَاب، أخرجه الطَّبَرِيّ**.*
*وَقَالَ غَيْرُهُ النّظَرُ إِلَى وجْهِهِ*
*هَذَا لم يثبت إلاَّ لأبي ذَر وَأبي الْوَقْت خَاصَّة وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *المُرَاد بِالْغَيْر فِيمَا أَظن قَتَادَة، وَقَالَ صَاحب* *(**التشريح**) :* *يَعْنِي غير مُجَاهِد، قلت**:* *الأصوب هَذَا الْمَذْكُور فِيمَا قبله قَول مُجَاهِد فَيكون هَذَا قَول غَيره، وَالَّذِي اعْتمد عَلَيْهِ بَعضهم فِيمَا قَالَه على مَا أخرج الطَّبَرِيّ من طَرِيق سعيد بن أبي عرُوبَة عَن قَتَادَة، قَالَ**:* *الْحسنى هِيَ جنَّة، وَالزِّيَادَة النّظر إِلَى وَجه الرَّحْمَن، وذالا يدل على مَا اعْتَمدهُ على مَا لَا يخفى**.*
*......*
*(288)*
*وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ الجُودِيُّ جَبَلٌ بِالجَزِيرَةِ*
*أَشَارَ بِهِ إِلَى قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**واستوت على الجودي**} (**هود: 44**)* *أَي: اسْتَوَت سفينة نوح، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، على الجودي، وَهُوَ جبل بالجزيرة،*
*وَقَالَ**:* *أكْرم الله عز وَجل، ثَلَاثَة جبال بِثَلَاثَة أَنْبيَاء عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، حراء بِمُحَمد صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *والجودي بِنوح، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَالطور بمُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام**.*



*.......*
*(298)*
*وَحَدِيث نَبهَان التمار أخرجه الثَّعْلَبِيّ وَغَيره من طَرِيق مقَاتل عَن الضَّحَّاك عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *أَن نَبهَان التمار أَتَتْهُ امْرَأَة حسناء جميلَة تبْتَاع مِنْهُ تَمرا، فَضرب على عجيزتها ثمَّ نَدم، فَأتى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَالَ**:* *إياك أَن تكون امْرَأَة غازٍ فِي سَبِيل الله، فَذهب يبكي ويصوم وَيقوم فَأنْزل الله**: {**وَالَّذين إِذا فعلوا فَاحِشَة أَو ظلمُوا أنفسهم ذكرُوا وَالله**} (**آل عمرَان: 135**)* *فَأخْبرهُ فَحَمدَ الله، وَقَالَ**:* *يَا رَسُول الله هَذِه تَوْبَتِي قبلت، فَكيف لي بِأَن يتَقَبَّل شكري؟ فَنزلت**: {**أقِم الصَّلَاة طرفِي النَّهَار**} (**هود: 114**)* *الْآيَة**.* *قيل**:* *إِن ثَبت هَذَا حمل على وَاقعَة أُخْرَى لما بَين السياقين من الْمُغَايرَة**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ فِي* *(**تَجْرِيد الصَّحَابَة**)* *نَبهَان التمار أَبُو مقبل لَهُ ذكر فِي رِوَايَة مقَاتل عَن الضَّحَّاك، ولسنا بِيَقِين،*
*.....*
*(302)*
*عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *التمسوا. وَسُئِلَ ابْن عَبَّاس عَن الْفرق بَين التحسس، بِالْحَاء الْمُهْملَة، والتجسس، بِالْجِيم؟ فَقَالَ**:* *لَا يعدو أَحدهمَا عَن الآخر إلاَّ أَن التحسس فِي الْخَيْر والتجسس فِي الشَّرّ، وَقيل**:* *بِالْحَاء لنَفسِهِ وبالجيم لغيره، وَمِنْه الجاسوس**.*
*.....*
*(305)*
*إعلم إِن**:* *حاش على ثَلَاثَة أوجه* *(**أَحدهَا**)* *أَن تكون فعلا مُتَعَدِّيا متصرفا، تَقول**:* *حَاشِيَته بِمَعْنى استثنيته* *(**وَالثَّانِي**)* *أَن تكون للتنزيه، نَحْو**:* *حاش لله وَهِي عِنْد الْمبرد وَابْن جنى والكوفيين فعل لتصرفهم فِيهَا بالحذف**.* *وَالصَّحِيح أَنَّهَا اسْم مرادف للتنزيه بِدَلِيل قِرَاءَة بَعضهم**:* *حاشا لله، بِالتَّنْوِينِ كَمَا يُقَال بَرَاءَة لله من كَذَا وَزعم بَعضهم أَنَّهَا اسْم فعل وَمَعْنَاهَا**:* *أَتَبرأ أَو تبرأت**. (**الثَّالِث**)* *أَن تكون للاستثناء، فَذهب سِيبَوَيْهٍ وَأكْثر الْبَصرِيين إِلَى أَنَّهَا حرف دَائِما بِمَنْزِلَة إِلَّا لَكِنَّهَا تجر الْمُسْتَثْنى وَذهب الْجرْمِي والمازني والمبرد والزجاج والأخفش وَأَبُو زيد وَالْفراء وَأَبُو عَمْرو الشَّيْبَانِيّ إِلَى أَنَّهَا تسْتَعْمل كثيرا حرفا جارا، وقليلاً فعلا مُتَعَدِّيا جَامِدا لتضمنها معنى إلاَّ وَقَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَة الشين فِي حاش فِي قَوْله حاش لله، مَفْتُوحَة بِغَيْر يَاء، وَبَعْضهمْ يدخلهَا فِي آخرهَا، كَقَوْل الشَّاعِر**.*
*حاشى أبي ثَوْبَان إِن بِهِ ضمنا*

*..........*
*(314)*
*وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *فِي هَذِه الْآيَة دَلِيل على أَن الْحَامِل تحيض. وَهُوَ وَاحِد قولي الشَّافِعِي، وَقَالَ عَطاء وَالشعْبِيّ فِي آخَرين**:* *لَا تحيض وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**.*
*........*
*الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات*
*بعون الله تَعَالَى وَحسن توفقيه قد تمّ الْجُزْء الثَّامِن عشر ويليه إِن شَاءَ*
*الله تَعَالَى الْجُزْء التَّاسِع عشر وأوله سُورَة إِبْرَاهِيم*
*.....*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم :

اليوم : الجمعة 
الموافق : 4/ رمضان / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 16/ ابريل / 2021 ميلادي 

" فوائد منتقاة من المجلد التاسع عشر " من " عمدة القاري " للحافظ بدر الدين العيني رحمه الله 

..............................  .......

*( 19/15)*
*وَالْحَمْد أول كلمة تكلم بهَا آدم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، حِين عطس، وَهِي آخر كَلَام أهل الْجنَّة من ذُريَّته، قَالَ الله تَعَالَى**: {**وَآخر دَعوَاهُم أَن الْحَمد لله رب الْعَالمين**}*
*......*
*(19/15)*
*وَقَالَ قوم: إِن السَّبع المثاني هِيَ السَّبع الطوَال، وَهِي**:* *الْبَقَرَة وَآل عمرَان وَالنِّسَاء والمائدة والأنعام والأعراف والأنفال وَالتَّوْبَة مَعًا، وهما سُورَة وَاحِدَة، وَلِهَذَا لم تكْتب بَينهمَا بَسْمَلَة، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن عمر وَابْن عَبَّاس وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَالضَّحَّاك، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *إِنَّمَا سميت الطوَال مثاني لِأَن الْفَرَائِض وَالْحُدُود والأمثال وَالْخَبَر والعبر ثبتَتْ فِيهَا، وَعَن طَاوُوس وَابْن مَالك**:* *الْقُرْآن كُله مثاني لِأَن الأنباء والقصص ثبتَتْ فِيهِ، فعلى هَذَا القَوْل المُرَاد بالسبع سَبْعَة أَسْبَاع الْقُرْآن،*
*....*
*(12)*
*والسبع المثاني هِيَ الْفَاتِحَة، وَإِنَّمَا سميت أم الْقُرْآن لاشتمالها على الْمعَانِي الَّتِي فِي الْقُرْآن من الثَّنَاء على الله تَعَالَى، وَمن التَّعَبُّد بِالْأَمر وَالنَّهْي وَمن الْوَعْد والوعيد، أَو لما فِيهَا من الْأُصُول الثَّلَاثَة**:* *المبدأ والمعاش والمعاد، وَفِيه الرَّد على ابْن سِيرِين فِي قَوْله**:* *لَا تَقولُوا أم الْقُرْآن إِنَّمَا هِيَ فَاتِحَة الْكتاب، وَأم الْكتاب هُوَ اللَّوْح الْمَحْفُوظ*
*.....*
*(18)*
*أَنَّهَا كَانَت لَا تكف عَن الْغَزل وَلَا تبقي مَا غزلت، وروى الطَّبَرِيّ من طَرِيق سعيد عَن قَتَادَة، قَالَ**:* *هُوَ مثل ضربه الله تَعَالَى لمن ينْكث عَهده، وَقَالَ مقَاتل فِي تَفْسِيره**:* *هَذِه الْمَرْأَة قرشية اسْمهَا ريطة بنت عَمْرو بن كَعْب بن سعد بن تَمِيم بن مرّة وتلقب جعرانة لحمقها، وَذكر السُّهيْلي**:* *أَنَّهَا بنت سعد بن زيد مَنَاة بن تيم بن مرّة، وَقَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيّ**:* *كَانَت اتَّخذت مغزلاً بِقدر ذِرَاع وسنارة مثل الإصبع وفلكة عَظِيمَة على قدرهما تغزل الْغَزل من الصُّوف والوبر وَالشعر وتأمر جواريها بذلك، وَكن يغزلن إِلَى نصف النَّهَار، ثمَّ تأمرهن بِنَقْض جَمِيع ذَلِك، فَهَذَا كَانَ دأبها**.*
*........*
*(18)*
*وَعَن عِكْرِمَة**:* *من قَرَأَ الْقُرْآن لم يرد إِلَى أرذل الْعُمر، وروى ابْن مرْدَوَيْه فِي تَفْسِيره، من حَدِيث أنس رَضِي الله عَنهُ**:* *مائَة سنة*
*....*
*(19/24)*
*وَالَّذِي سَأَلَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَن يصف لَهُم بَيت الْمُقَدّس هُوَ الْمطعم بن عدي فوصف لَهُم، فَمن مُصَفِّق وَمن وَاضع يَده على رَأسه مُتَعَجِّبا، وَكَانَ فِي الْقَوْم من سَافر إِلَى بَيت الْمُقَدّس وَرَأى الْمَسْجِد فَقيل لَهُ**:* *هَل تَسْتَطِيع أَن تنْعَت لنا بَيت الْمُقَدّس؟ فَقَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *فَذَهَبت أَنعَت لَهُم فَمَا زلت أَنعَت حَتَّى الْتبس عَليّ بعض النَّعْت، فجيء بِالْمَسْجِدِ حَتَّى وضع، قَالَ**:* *فنعته وَأَنا أنظر إِلَيْهِ، فَقَالَ القوام**:* *أما النَّعْت فقد أصَاب*
*....*
*(19/28)*
*{**وآتينا دَاوُد زبوراً**}* *قَالَ الرّبيع بن أنس: الزبُور هَذَا ثَنَاء على الله وَدُعَاء وتسبيح، وَقَالَ قَتَادَة، كُنَّا نتحدث أَنه دُعَاء علمه الله دَاوُد وتحميد وتمجيد لله لَيْسَ فِيهِ حَلَال وَلَا حرَام وَلَا فَرَائض وَلَا حُدُود**.*
*.....*
*(30)*
*قَالَ الْأَشْعَرِيّ**:* *هُوَ النَّفس الدَّاخِل من الْخَارِج، قَالَ**:* *وَقيل: هُوَ جسم لطيف يُشَارك الْأَجْسَام الظَّاهِرَة والأعضاء الظَّاهِرَة، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *لَا يعلمهَا إلاَّ الله تَعَالَى، وَقَالَ الْجُمْهُور**:* *هِيَ مَعْلُومَة، وَقيل**:* *هِيَ الدَّم، وَقيل**:* *هِيَ نور من نور الله وحياة من حَيَاته، وَقيل**:* *هِيَ أَمر من أَمر الله عز وَجل، أخْفى حَقِيقَتهَا وَعلمهَا على الْخلق**.* *وَقيل**:* *هِيَ روحانية خلقت من الملكوت فَإِذا صفت رجعت إِلَى الملكوت، وَقيل**:* *الرّوح روحان روح اللاهوتية وروح الناسوتية، وَقيل**:* *الرّوح نورية وروحانية وملكوتية إِذا كَانَت صَافِيَة، وَقيل**:* *الرّوح لاهوتية، وَالنَّفس أرضية طينية نارية، وَقيل**:* *الرّوح استنشاق الْهَوَاء، وَقَالَت عَامَّة الْمُعْتَزلَة**:* *إِنَّهَا عرض، وَأغْرب ابْن الراوندي، فَقَالَ**:* *إِنَّهَا جسم لطيف يسكن الْبدن، وَقَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ**:* *الْمُخْتَار أَنه جسم لطيف تُوجد بِهِ الْحَيَاة، وَقيل**:* *الْأَرْوَاح على صور الْخلق لَهَا أيد وأرجل وَسمع وبصر**.*
*ثمَّ أعلم أَن أَرْوَاح الْخلق كلهَا مخلوقة وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أهل السّنة وَالْجَمَاعَة والأثر، وَاخْتلفُوا**:* *هَل تَمُوت بِمَوْت الْأَبدَان والأنفس أَو لَا تَمُوت؟ فَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *لَا تَمُوت وَلَا تبلى، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *تَمُوت وَلَا تبلى وتبلى الْأَبدَان، وَقيل**:* *الْأَرْوَاح تعذب كَمَا تعذب الْأَجْسَام، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *تعذب الْأَرْوَاح والأبدان جَمِيعًا، وَكَذَلِكَ تنعم، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *الْأَرْوَاح تبْعَث يَوْم الْقِيَامَة لِأَنَّهَا من حكم السَّمَاء وَلَا تبْعَث الْأَبدَان لِأَنَّهَا من الأَرْض خلقت، وَهَذَا مُخَالف للْكتاب والأثر وأقوال الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ  ، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *نبعث الْأَرْوَاح يَوْم الْقِيَامَة وينشىء الله عز وَجل لَهَا أجساماً من الْجنَّة، وَهَذَا أَيْضا مُخَالف لما ذكرنَا، وَاخْتلفُوا أَيْضا فِي الرّوح وَالنَّفس، فَقَالَ أهل الْأَثر**:* *الرّوح غير النَّفس، وقوام النَّفس بِالروحِ، وَالنَّفس تُرِيدُ الدُّنْيَا وَالروح تَدْعُو إِلَى الْآخِرَة وتؤثرها، وَقد جعل الْهوى تبعا للنَّفس والشيطان مَعَ النَّفس والهوى، وَالْملك مَعَ الْعقل وَالروح، وَقيل**:* *الْأَرْوَاح تتناسخ وتنتقل من جسم إِلَى جسم، وَهَذَا فَاسد، وَهُوَ شَرّ الْأَقَاوِيل وَقَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيّ**:* *اخْتلفُوا فِي تَفْسِير الرّوح المسؤول عَنهُ فِي الْآيَة: مَا هُوَ؟ فَقَالَ الْحسن وَقَتَادَة**:* *هُوَ جِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَقَالَ عَليّ بن أبي طَالب رَضِي الله عَنهُ**:* *هُوَ ملك من الْمَلَائِكَة لَهُ سَبْعُونَ ألف رَأس، فِي كل رَأس سَبْعُونَ ألف وَجه، لكل وَجه مِنْهَا سَبْعُونَ ألف فَم، فِي كل فَم سَبْعُونَ ألف لِسَان لكل لِسَان مِنْهَا سَبْعُونَ ألف لُغَة، يسبح الله تَعَالَى بِتِلْكَ اللُّغَات كلهَا، يخلق من كل تَسْبِيحَة ملك يطير مَعَ الْمَلَائِكَة إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة*
*.......*
*(45)*
*(**بدد**)* *، بِفَتْح الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة، وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي بِضَم الْبَاء وَالدَّال مَفْتُوحَة، وَزعم ابْن دُرَيْد أَن هدد إسم ملك من مُلُوك حمير زوجه سُلَيْمَان بن دَاوُد عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام، بلقيس**.* *قيل**:* *إِن ثَبت هَذَا حمل على التَّعَدُّد والاشتراك فِي الإسم لبعد مَا بَين مُدَّة سُلَيْمَان ومُوسَى عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام، وَجَاء فِي تَفْسِير مقَاتل**:* *أَن اسْمه منولة بن الجلندي بن سعيد الْأَزْدِيّ، وَقيل**:* *هُوَ الجلندي، وَكَانَ بِجَزِيرَة الأندلس*
*......*
*(46)*
*(**والغلام الْمَقْتُول اسْمه يَزْعمُونَ جيسور**)* *، الْقَائِل بذلك هُوَ ابْن جريج، وجيسور، بِفَتْح الْجِيم وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وَضم السِّين الْمُهْملَة، كَذَا هُوَ فِي رِوَايَة عَن أبي ذَر، وَفِي رِوَايَة أُخْرَى لَهُ عَن الْكشميهني بِفَتْح الْهَاء الْمُهْملَة وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف، وَكَذَا فِي رِوَايَة ابْن السكن، وَفِي رِوَايَة الْقَابِسِيّ بنُون بدل الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف، وَعند عَبدُوس بنُون بدل الرَّاء، وَعَن السُّهيْلي أَنه رَآهُ فِي نُسْخَة بِفَتْح الْمُهْملَة وَالْمُوَحَّدَة ونونين الأولى مَضْمُومَة بَينهمَا الْوَاو الساكنة، وَفِي تَفْسِير الضَّحَّاك**:* *اسْمه حشرد، وَفِي تَفْسِير الْكَلْبِيّ**:* *اسْم الْغُلَام شَمْعُون*
*.....*
*(51)*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي مَعْنَاهَا**:* *فَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس إسم من أَسمَاء الله تَعَالَى، وَقيل**:* *إسم الله الْأَعْظَم، وَعَن قَتَادَة هُوَ إسم من أَسمَاء الْقُرْآن، وَقيل**:* *إسم السُّورَة، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَيْضا**:* *هُوَ قسم أقسم الله تَعَالَى بِهِ، وَعَن الْكَلْبِيّ**:* *هُوَ ثَنَاء أثنى الله بِهِ على نَفسه، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَيْضا**:* *الْكَاف من كريم، وَالْهَاء من هاد، وَالْيَاء من رَحِيم، وَالْعين من عليم وعظيم، وَالصَّاد من صَادِق، رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم من طَرِيق عَطاء بن السَّائِب عَن سعيد بن جُبَير عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**.*
*.....*
*(55)*
*حدَّثنا أبُو نُعَيْمٍ حدّثنا عُمَرُ بنُ ذَرٍّ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أبي عنْ سَعِيدِ بنِ جُبَيْرٍ عنِ ابنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِي الله عَنهُ قَالَ قَالَ رسُولُ الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لِجِبْرِيلَ مَا يَمْنَعُكَ أنْ تَزُورَنا أكْثَرَ مِمَّا تَزُورُنا فَنَزَلَتْ وَمَا نَتَنَزَّلُ إلاّ بأمْرِ رَبِّكَ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَ أيْدِينا وَمَا خَلْفَنا**.*
*.....*
*(53)*
*(**العَاصِي بن وَائِل**)* *، هُوَ وَالِد عَمْرو ابْن الْعَاصِ الصَّحَابِيّ الْمَشْهُور، كَانَ لَهُ قدر فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة وَلم يوفق لِلْإِسْلَامِ، وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيّ**:* *كَانَ من حكام قُرَيْش، وَفِي* *(**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *الْعَاصِ بِلَا يَاء وَلَيْسَ من الْعِصْيَان إِنَّمَا هُوَ من عصى يعصو إِذا ضرب بِالسَّيْفِ قلت: لَا مَانع أَن يكون من الْعِصْيَان بل الظَّاهِر، أَنه مِنْهُ، وَإِنَّمَا حذفت الْيَاء للتَّخْفِيف*
*....*
*(55)*
*قَالَ ابْن جُبَير**:* *بالنبطية طاه يَا رجل**.*
*أَي**:* *قَالَ سعيد بن جُبَير: معنى طه بالنبطية: يَا رجل، والنبطية منسوبة إِلَى النبط، بِفَتْح النُّون وَالْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة وبالطاء الْمُهْملَة**:* *قوم ينزلون البطائح بَين العراقين وَكَثِيرًا يسْتَعْمل وَيُرَاد بِهِ الزراعون، وَالْمَذْكُور هُوَ رِوَايَة**:* *قوم،*
*.....*
*(60)*
*وَفِي* *(**مقامات التَّنْزِيل**) :* *اخْتلفُوا فِي آيَة مِنْهَا وَهِي قَوْله**: {**أَفلا يرَوا أَنا نأتي الأَرْض ننقصها من أطرافها**} (**الْأَنْبِيَاء: 44**)* *، قَالَ**:* *بِالْقَتْلِ والسبي، وَعَن عَطاء**:* *بِمَوْت الْفُقَهَاء وَخيَار أَهلهَا، وَعَن مُجَاهِد**:* *بِمَوْت أَهلهَا، وَعَن الشّعبِيّ**:* *بِنَقص الْأَنْفس والثمرات،* 
*......*
*(61)*
*قَول أهل اللُّغَة**:* *نفشت إِذا رعت لَيْلًا بِلَا رَاع، وَإِذا رعت نَهَارا بِلَا رَاع أهملت،* 
*....*
*(62)*
*وَقَالَ عِكْرَمَةُ حَصَبُ حَطَبُ بالحَبَشِيَّةِ*
*أَشَارَ بِهِ إِلَى قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**إِنَّكُم وَمَا تَعْبدُونَ من دون الله حصب جَهَنَّم**} (**الْأَنْبِيَاء: 89**)* *وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَة: الحصب هُوَ الْحَطب بلغَة الْحَبَش، وَلَيْسَ هَذَا فِي رِوَايَة أبي ذَر، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *يَعْنِي الْأَصْنَام وقود جَهَنَّم، وَقَرَأَ بِالطَّاءِ، وَكَذَا رُوِيَ عَن عَائِشَة، وَقيل**:* *الحصب فِي لُغَة أهل الْيمن الْحَطب، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَيْضا أَنه قَرَأَهَا بالضاد الساقطة المنقوطة وَهُوَ مَا هيجت بِهِ النَّار**.*
*....*
*(65)*
*(**الْحَج: 91**)* *وَقَالَ هبة بن سَلامَة: هِيَ من أَعَاجِيب سور الْقُرْآن لِأَن فِيهَا. مكياً ومدنياً وسفرياً وحضرياً وحربياً وسلمياً وليلياً ونهارياً وناسخاً ومنسوخاً وَهِي خَمْسَة آلَاف وَخَمْسَة وَسَبْعُونَ حرفا، وَألف ومائتان*
*...(*
*(66)*
*{**وَمَا أرسلنَا من قبلك من رَسُول وَلَا نَبِي إلاَّ إِذا تمنى ألْقى الشَّيْطَان فِي أمْنِيته**} ...* *الْآيَة، وَهَذَا التَّعْلِيق رَوَاهُ أَبُو مُحَمَّد الرَّازِيّ عَن أَبِيه**:* *حَدثنَا أَبُو صَالح حَدثنِي مُعَاوِيَة عَن عَليّ بن أبي طَلْحَة عَنهُ، وَقد تكلم الْمُفَسِّرُونَ فِي هَذِه الْآيَة أَشْيَاء كَثِيرَة، وَالْأَحْسَن مِنْهَا مَا قَالَه أَبُو الْحسن بن عَليّ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *لَيْسَ هَذَا التَّمَنِّي من الْقُرْآن وَالْوَحي فِي شَيْء وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، كَانَ إِذا صفرت يَده من المَال وَرَأى مَا بِأَصْحَابِهِ من سوء الْحَال تمنى الدُّنْيَا بِقَلْبِه ووسوسة الشَّيْطَان، وَأحسن من هَذَا أَيْضا مَا قَالَه بَعضهم**:* *كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يرتل الْقُرْآن فارتصده الشَّيْطَان فِي سكتة من السكتات ونطق بِتِلْكَ الْكَلِمَات محاكياً نغمته بِحَيْثُ سَمعه من دنا إِلَيْهِ فظنها من قَوْله وأشاعها**.* *قلت**:* *تِلْكَ الْكَلِمَات هِيَ مَا أخرجه ابْن أبي حَاتِم والطبري وَابْن الْمُنْذر من طرق عَن شُعْبَة عَن أبي بشر عَن سعيد بن جُبَير عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، قَالَ**:* *قَرَأَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِمَكَّة النَّجْم فَلَمَّا بلغ**: {**أَفَرَأَيْتُم اللات والعزى وَمَنَاة الثَّالِثَة الْأُخْرَى**} (**النَّجْم: 91**)* *ألْقى الشَّيْطَان على لِسَانه**.*
*(**تِلْكَ الغرانيق العلى ... وَإِن شفاعتهن لترتجى**)*
*فَقَالَ الْمُشْركُونَ**:* *مَا ذكر آلِهَتنَا بِخَير قبل الْيَوْم فَسجدَ وسجدوا، فَنزلت هَذِه الْآيَة وَرُوِيَ هَذَا أَيْضا من طرق كَثِيرَة، وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *ذكر الطَّبَرِيّ فِي ذَلِك رِوَايَات كَثِيرَة بَاطِلَة لَا أصل لَهَا، وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث لم يُخرجهُ أحد من أهل الصِّحَّة وَلَا رَوَاهُ ثِقَة بِسَنَد سليم مُتَّصِل مَعَ ضعف نقلته واضطراب رواياته وَانْقِطَاع إِسْنَاده، وَكَذَا من تكلم بِهَذِهِ الْقِصَّة من التَّابِعين والمفسرين لم يسندها أحد مِنْهُم وَلَا رَفعهَا إِلَى صَاحبه، وَأكْثر الطّرق عَنْهُم فِي ذَلِك ضَعِيفَة**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *هَذَا الَّذِي ذكره ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ وعياض لَا يمْضِي على الْقَوَاعِد، فَإِن الطّرق إِذا كثرت وتباينت مخارجها دلّ ذَلِك على أَن لَهَا أصلا. انْتهى**.*
*قلت**:* *الَّذِي ذكرَاهُ هُوَ اللَّائِق بجلالة قدر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَإِنَّهُ قد قَامَت الْحجَّة وَاجْتمعت الْأمة على عصمته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ونزاهته عَن مثل هَذِه الرذيلة، وحاشاه عَن أَن يجْرِي على قلبه أَو لِسَانه شَيْء من ذَلِك لَا عمدا وَلَا سَهوا. أَو يكون للشَّيْطَان عَلَيْهِ سَبِيل أَو أَن يتقول على الله عز وَجل لَا عمدا وَلَا سَهوا. وَالنَّظَر وَالْعرْف أَيْضا يحيلان ذَلِك وَلَو وَقع لارتد كثير مِمَّن أسلم، وَلم ينْقل ذَلِك وَلَا كَانَ يخفى على من كَانَ بِحَضْرَتِهِ من الْمُسلمين**.*
*.....*
*(67)*
*عَن الضَّحَّاك**:* *إِن هَذِه الْبِئْر إِنَّمَا كَانَت بحضرموت فِي بَلْدَة يُقَال لَهَا حاضورا، وَذَلِكَ أَن أَرْبَعَة آلَاف نفر مِمَّن آمن بِصَالح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، لما نَجوا من الْعَذَاب أَتَوا حَضرمَوْت وَمَعَهُمْ صَالح عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَلَمَّا حَضَرُوهُ مَاتَ صَالح فسميت حَضرمَوْت لِأَن صَالحا لما مَاتَ بنوا حاضورا وقعدوا على هَذِه الْبِئْر وَأمرُوا عَلَيْهِم رجلا يُقَال لَهُ جلهس بن جلاس بن سُوَيْد وَجعلُوا وزيره سخاريب ابْن سوَاده فأقاموا دهراً وتناسلوا حَتَّى نموا وكثروا ثمَّ عبدُوا الْأَصْنَام وَكَفرُوا بِاللَّه تَعَالَى، فَأرْسل الله إِلَيْهِم نَبيا يُقَال لَهُ حَنْظَلَة ابْن صَفْوَان كَانَ جمالاً فيهم فَقَتَلُوهُ فِي السُّوق فأهلكهم الله تَعَالَى وعطلت بئرهم وَخَربَتْ قصورهم**.*
*......*
*(73)*
*وَكَانَت قصَّة اللّعان فِي شعْبَان سنة تسع من الْهِجْرَة، وَمِمَّنْ نَقله القَاضِي عَن الطَّبَرِيّ**.*
*وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي سَبَب نزُول آيَة اللّعان**:* *هَل هُوَ بِسَبَب عُوَيْمِر الْعجْلَاني أم بِسَبَب هِلَال بن أُميَّة؟ فَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *بِسَبَب عُوَيْمِر الْعجْلَاني**.* *وَاسْتَدَلُّوا بقوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *قد أنزل الله الْقُرْآن فِيك وَفِي صَاحبَتك، وَقَالَ جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء**:* *سَبَب نُزُولهَا قصَّة هِلَال، قَالَ**:* *وَكَانَ أول رجل لَاعن فِي الْإِسْلَام، وَجمع الدَّاودِيّ بَينهمَا بِاحْتِمَال كَونهمَا فِي وَقت فَنزل الْقُرْآن فيهمَا، أَو يكون أَحدهمَا وهما**.* *وَقَالَ الْمَاوَرْدِيّ**:* *النَّقْل فيهمَا مشتبه مُخْتَلف، وَقَالَ ابْن الصّباغ**:* *قصَّة هِلَال تبين أَن الْآيَة نزلت فِيهِ أَولا، وَأما قَوْله عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، لعويمر**:* *إِن الله أنزل فِيك وَفِي صَاحبَتك، فَمَعْنَاه مَا نزل فِي قصَّة هِلَال لِأَن ذَلِك حكم عَام لجَمِيع النَّاس، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *لعلهما سَأَلَا فِي وَقْتَيْنِ متقاربين فَنزلت الْآيَة فيهمَا، وَسبق هِلَال بِاللّعانِ فَيصدق أَنَّهَا نزلت فِي ذَا وَذَاكَ**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا مثل جَوَاب الدَّاودِيّ بِالْوَجْهِ الأول وَهُوَ الْأَوْجه فَإِن قلت: جَاءَ فِي حَدِيث أنس بن مَالك: هِلَال بن أُميَّة، وَفِي حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *لَاعن بَين الْعجْلَاني وَامْرَأَته، وَفِي حَدِيث عبد الله بن مَسْعُود**:* *وَكَانَ رجلا من الْأَنْصَار جَاءَ إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فلاعن امْرَأَته**.* *قلت**:* *لَا اخْتِلَاف فِي ذَلِك لِأَن الْعجْلَاني هُوَ عُوَيْمِر، وَكَذَا فِي قَول ابْن مَسْعُود**:* *وَكَانَ رجلا**.*
*فِيهِ حذف وَالتَّقْدِير: أَنه سَأَلَ وَقذف امْرَأَته وأنكبرت الزِّنَا*
*** *فَعِنْدَ أبي حنيفَة وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب**:* *هِيَ طَلْقَة وَاحِدَة، وَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *هِيَ فسخ**.* *الْعَاشِر**:* *فِيهِ أَنَّهُمَا لَا يَجْتَمِعَانِ أصلا لقَوْله**: (**فَكَانَت سنة لمن كَانَ بعدهمَا**) .* *ا*
*ثَّانِي عشر**:* *فِيهِ إِثْبَات التَّوَارُث بَينهَا وَبَين وَلَدهَا، يفهم ذَلِك من قَوْله**:* *فَكَانَ بعد ينْسب إِلَى أمه. وَجَاء فِي حَدِيث يَأْتِي أصرح مِنْهُ، وَهُوَ قَوْله**:* *ثمَّ جرت السّنة فِي الْمِيرَاث أَن يَرِثهَا وترث مِنْهُ مَا فرض الله لَهَا، وَهَذَا إِجْمَاع فِيمَا بَينه وَبَين الْأُم، وَكَذَا بَينه وَبَين أَصْحَاب الْفُرُوض من جِهَة أمه، وَبِه قَالَ الزُّهْرِيّ وَمَالك وَأَبُو ثَوْر، وَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *إِذا انْفَرَدت الْأُم أخذت جَمِيع مَاله بالعصوبة، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *إِذا انْفَرَدت أخذت الْجَمِيع لَكِن الثُّلُث فرضا وَالْبَاقِي ردا على قَاعِدَته فِي إِثْبَات الرَّد**.* *الثَّالِث عشر**:* *فِيهِ أَن شَرط اللّعان أَن يكون بَين الزَّوْجَيْنِ لِأَن الله خصّه بالأزواج بقوله**: {**وَالَّذين يرْمونَ أَزوَاجهم**}*
*الرَّابِع عشر**:* *فِيهِ سُقُوط الْحَد عَن الرجل وَذَلِكَ لأجل أيمانه سقط الْحَد**.* *الْخَامِس عشر**:* *فِيهِ أَن شَرط وجوب اللّعان عدم إِقَامَة الْبَيِّنَة لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**ثمَّ لم يَأْتُوا بأَرْبعَة شُهَدَاء**}* *حَتَّى لَو أقامهم الزَّوْج عَلَيْهَا بِالزِّنَا لَا يجب اللّعان ويقام عَلَيْهَا الْحَد**.* *السَّادِس عشر**:* *فِيهِ إِشَارَة إِلَى أَن شَرط وجوب اللّعان إِنْكَار الْمَرْأَة وجود الزِّنَا، حَتَّى لَو أقرَّت بذلك لَا يجب اللّعان ويلزمها حد الزِّنَا الْجلد إِن كَانَت غير مُحصنَة، وَالرَّجم إِذا كَانَت مُحصنَة، وَالله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى أعلم**.*
*......*
*(89)*
*وَقد ضرب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عبد الله بن أبي وحساناً وَمِسْطَحًا، وَقد ذكر أَبُو دَاوُد أَن حسانا حُد زَاد الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *ثَمَانِينَ، وَكَذَا حمْنَة ومسطح ليكفر الله عَنْهُم بذلك إِثْم مَا صدر مِنْهُم حَتَّى لَا يبْقى عَلَيْهِم تبعة فِي الْآخِرَة، وَأما ابْن أبي فَإِنَّهُ لم يحد لِئَلَّا ينقص من عَذَابه شَيْء، أَو إطفاء للفتنة وتألفاً لِقَوْمِهِ، وَقد روى الْقشيرِي فِي**: (**تَفْسِيره**) :* *أَنه حد ثَمَانِينَ، وَقَالَ الْقشيرِي ومسطح**:* *لم يثبت مِنْهُ قذف صَرِيح فَلم يذكر فِيمَن حد، وَأغْرب الْمَاوَرْدِيّ، فَقَالَ**:* *إِنَّه لم يحد أحد من أهل الْإِفْك**.* *قَوْله**: (**وَلَوْلَا فضل الله عَلَيْكُم وَرَحمته**)* *هَذَا إِظْهَار الْمِنَّة بترك المعاجلة بالعقاب، وَجَوَاب**:* *لَوْلَا، مَحْذُوف تَقْدِيره**:* *لعاجلكم بِالْعَذَابِ**.*
*........*
*(111)*
*ولقمان بن باعور بن ناخر بن تارخ وَهُوَ آزر أَبُو إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، أَو قَالَ السُّهيْلي**:* *لُقْمَان بن عنقابن سرون عَاشَ ألف سنة. وَأدْركَ دَاوُد عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَأخذ عَنهُ الْعلم، وَكَانَ يُفْتِي قبل مبعث دَاوُد عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَلَمَّا بعث دَاوُد قطع الْفتيا، وَقيل**:* *كَانَ تلميذاً لِأَلف نَبِي، وَعند ابْن أبي حَاتِم عَن مُجَاهِد**:* *كَانَ عبدا أسود عَظِيم الشفتين مشقق الْقَدَمَيْنِ، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *كَانَ عبدا حَبَشِيًّا بخاراً، وَقَالَ سعيد بن الْمسيب**:* *كَانَ من سودان مصر ذُو مشافر، أعطَاهُ الله الْحِكْمَة وَمنعه النُّبُوَّة، وَعَن جَابر بن عبد الله**:* *كَانَ قَصِيرا أفطس من النُّبُوَّة، وَقَالَ ابْن قُتَيْبَة**:* *لم يكن نَبيا فِي قَول أَكثر النَّاس وَكَانَ رجلا صَالحا، وَعَن ابْن الْمسيب**:* *كَانَ خياطاً، وَعَن الزّجاج**:* *كَانَ نجاداً بِالدَّال الْمُهْملَة، كَذَا هُوَ بِخَط جمَاعَة من الْأَئِمَّة، وَقيل**:* *رَاعيا، وَقَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ**:* *كَانَ يحكم وَيَقْضِي فِي بني إِسْرَائِيل، وزمانه مَا بَين عِيسَى وَمُحَمّد صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَعند الحوتي عَن عِكْرِمَة**:* *كَانَ نَبيا، وَهُوَ قد تفرد بِهَذَا*
*القَوْل، وَقَالَ وهب بن مُنَبّه**:* *كَانَ ابْن أُخْت أَيُّوب، وَقَالَ مقَاتل**:* *ابْن خَالَة أَيُّوب، وَاسم ابْنه**:* *أنعم، وَكَانَ كَافِرًا فَمَا زَالَ حَتَّى أسلم، وَقيل**:* *مشْكم، وَقيل**:* *ماثان، وَقيل**:* *ثاران**.*



*....*
*(115)*
*وَفسّر البُخَارِيّ الشكس بقوله**: (**الْعسر لَا يرضى بالإنصاف**)

م* 
*تابع*
*( 151)*
*{**قل يَا عبَادي الَّذين أَسْرفُوا**}* *الْآيَة ... اخْتلفُوا فِي سَبَب نزُول هَذِه الْآيَة، فَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *نزلت فِي أهل مَكَّة، قَالُوا**:* *يزْعم مُحَمَّد أَنه من قتل النَّفس الَّتِي حرمهَا الله وَعبد الْأَوْثَان لم يغْفر لَهُ، فَكيف نهاجر ونسلم وَقد عَبدنَا مَعَ الله آلهاً آخر وقتلنا النَّفس الَّتِي حرمهَا الله؟ فَأنْزل الله هَذِه الْآيَة، وَعنهُ أَنَّهَا نزلت فِي وَحشِي قَاتل حَمْزَة، وَعَن قَتَادَة**:* *نَاس أَصَابُوا ذنوباً عَظِيمَة فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، فَلَمَّا جَاءَ الْإِسْلَام اشفقوا أَن لَا يُتَاب عَلَيْهِم فَدَعَاهُمْ الله تَعَالَى بِهَذِهِ الْآيَة إِلَى الْإِسْلَام**.* *وَعَن ابْن عمر**:* *نزلت فِي عَيَّاش بن أبي ربيعَة والوليد بن الْوَلِيد وَنَفر من الْمُسلمين كَانُوا قد أَسْلمُوا ثمَّ فتنُوا وعذبوا فافتتنوا فَكُنَّا نقُول: لَا يقبل الله مِنْهُم صرفا وَلَا عدلا أبدا، قوم أَسْلمُوا ثمَّ تركُوا دينهم لعذاب عذبُوا بِهِ، فَنزلت**.*
*....*
*(144)*
*قَالَ مُحَمَّد ابْن شُجَاع الثَّلْجِي**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يكون خلق خلقه الله تَعَالَى يُوَافق اسْمه إسم الإصبع، وَمَا ورد فِي بعض الرِّوَايَات من أَصَابِع الرَّحْمَن يؤول بِالْقُدْرَةِ أَو الْملك، وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *الأَصْل فِي الإصبع وَنَحْوهَا أَن لَا يُطلق على الله إلاَّ أَن يكون بِكِتَاب أَو خبر مَقْطُوع بِصِحَّتِهِ، فَإِن لم يَكُونَا فالتوقف عَن الْإِطْلَاق وَاجِب، وَذكر الْأَصَابِع لم يُوجد فِي الْكتاب وَلَا فِي السّنة القطعية، وَلَيْسَ معنى الْيَد فِي الصِّفَات بِمَعْنى الْجَارِحَة حَتَّى يتَوَهَّم من ثُبُوتهَا ثُبُوت الإصبع، وَقد روى هَذَا الحَدِيث كثير من أَصْحَاب عبد الله من طَرِيق عُبَيْدَة فَلم يذكرُوا فِيهِ تَصْدِيقًا لقَوْل الحبر، وَقد ثَبت أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**مَا حَدثكُمْ بِهِ أهل الْكتاب فَلَا تُصَدِّقُوهُمْ وَلَا تكذبوهم**)* *، وَالدَّلِيل على أَنه لم ينْطق فِيهِ بِحرف تَصْدِيقًا لَهُ وتكذيباً، وَإِنَّمَا ظهر مِنْهُ الضحك المخيل للرضاء مرّة، وللتعجب وَالْإِنْكَار أُخْرَى، وَقَول من قَالَ**:* *إِنَّمَا ظهر مِنْهُ الضحك تَصْدِيقًا للحبر ظن مِنْهُ، وَالِاسْتِدْلَا  ل فِي مثل هَذَا الْأَمر الْجَلِيل غير جَائِز، وَلَو صَحَّ الْخَبَر لَا بُد من التَّأْوِيل بِنَوْع من الْمجَاز، وَقد يَقُول الْإِنْسَان فِي الْأَمر الشاق إِذا أضيف إِلَى الرجل الْقوي المستقل المستظهر إِنَّه يعمله بإصبع أَو بخنصر وَنَحْوه، يُرِيد الِاسْتِظْهَار فِي الْقُدْرَة عَلَيْهِ والاستهانة بِهِ، فَعلم أَن ذَلِك من تَحْرِيف الْيَهُودِيّ، فَإِن ضحكه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِنَّمَا كَانَ على معنى التَّعَجُّب والتكبر لَهُ، وَقَالَ التَّمِيمِي تكلّف الْخطابِيّ فِيهِ، وأتى فِي مَعْنَاهُ مَا لم يَأْتِ بِهِ السّلف، وَالصَّحَابَة كَانُوا أعلم بِمَا رَوَوْهُ، وَقَالُوا**:* *إِنَّه ضحك تَصْدِيقًا لَهُ، وَثَبت فِي السّنة الصَّحِيحَة**: (**مَا من قلب إِلَّا وَهُوَ بَين إِصْبَعَيْنِ من أَصَابِع الرَّحْمَن**)* *، وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *الْأمة فِي مثلهَا طَائِفَتَانِ مفوضة ومؤولة واقفون على قَوْله**: {**وَمَا يعلم تَأْوِيله إِلَّا الله**} (**آل عمرَان: 7**)* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ، رَحمَه الله**:* *وَظَاهر السِّيَاق يدل على أَنه ضحك تَصْدِيقًا بِدَلِيل قِرَاءَته الْآيَة الَّتِي تدل على صِحَة مَا قَالَ الحبر**.* 
*....*
*(144)*
*(**إِلَّا من شَاءَ الله**)* *، اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ، فَقيل**:* *هم الشُّهَدَاء عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سَأَلَ جبرل عَن هَذِه الْآيَة* *{**من أُولَئِكَ الَّذين لم يَشَأْ الله قَالَ هُوَ الشُّهَدَاء) متقلدين أسيافهم حول الْعَرْش، وَقيل**:* *هم جِبْرِيل وَمِيكَائِيل وإسرافيل، رَوَاهُ أنس عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَعَن كَعْب الْأَحْبَار**:* *هم إثنا عشر: حَملَة الْعَرْش ثَمَانِيَة وجبرائيل وَمِيكَائِيل وإسرافيل وَملك الْمَوْت، وَعَن الضَّحَّاك**:* *هم رضوَان والحور الْعين وَمَالك والزبانية، وَعَن الْحسن**: {**إلاَّ من شَاءَ الله**}* *يَعْنِي: الله وَحده، وَقيل**:* *عقارب النَّار وحياتها**.* 
*....*
*(145)*
*حدَّثنا عُمَرُ بنُ حَفْص حدّثنا أبي قَالَ حدّثنا الأعْمَشُ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا صالِحٍ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ مَا بَينَ النَّفْخَتَيْنِ أرْبَعُونَ قَالُوا يَا أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ أرْبَعُونَ يَوْماً قَالَ أبَيْتُ قَالَ أرْبَعُونَ سَنَةً قَالَ أبَيْتُ قَالَ أرْبَعُونَ شَهْراً قَالَ أبَيْتُ وَسَيُبْلَى كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مِنَ الإنْسَانِ إلاّ عَجْبَ ذَنَبِهِ فِيهِ يُرَكَّبُ الخَلْقُ**.*

*وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَزعم بعض الشُّرَّاح أَنه وَقع عِنْد مُسلم: أَرْبَعِينَ سنة، وَلَا وجود لذَلِك. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *إِن كَانَ مُرَاده من بعض الشُّرَّاح صَاحب* *(**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *فَهُوَ لم يقل كَذَلِك، وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ**:* *وَقد جَاءَت مفسرة فِي رِوَايَة غَيره فِي غير مُسلم: أَرْبَعُونَ سنة، وَأَشَارَ بِهِ إِلَى مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن مرْدَوَيْه من طَرِيق سعيد بن الصَّلْت عَن الْأَعْمَش فِي هَذَا الْإِسْنَاد**:* *أَرْبَعُونَ سنة، وَهُوَ شَاذ، وَمن وَجه ضَعِيف عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، قَالَ**:* *مَا بَين النفخة والنفخة أَرْبَعُونَ سنة**.* 
*......*
*(145)*
*إلاَّ عجب ذَنبه**)* *، بِفَتْح الْعين الْمُهْملَة وَسُكُون الْجِيم، وَهُوَ أصل الذَّنب وَهُوَ عظم لطيف فِي أصل الصلب، وَهُوَ رَأس العصعص، وروى ابْن أبي الدُّنْيَا فِي كتاب* *(**الْبَعْث**)* *من حَدِيث أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ، قيل**:* *يَا رَسُول الله! مَا الْعجب؟ قَالَ**:* *مثل حَبَّة خَرْدَل. انْتهى**.* *وَيُقَال لَهُ**:* *عجم، بِالْمِيم كلاب ولازم، وَهُوَ أول مَخْلُوق من الْآدَمِيّ، وَهُوَ الَّذِي يبْقى ليركب عَلَيْهِ الْخلق، وَفَائِدَة إبْقَاء هَذَا الْعظم دون غَيره مَا قَالَه ابْن عقيل**:* *لله عز وَجل فِي هَذَا سر لَا نعلمهُ لِأَن من يظْهر الْوُجُود من الْعَدَم لَا يحْتَاج إِلَى أَن يكون لفعله شَيْء يبْنى عَلَيْهِ وَلَا خميرة، فَإِن علل هَذَا يتجوز أَن يكون الْبَارِي جلت عَظمته جعل ذَلِك عَلامَة للْمَلَائكَة، على أَن يحيى كل إِنْسَان بجواهره بِأَعْيَانِهَا وَلَا يحصل الْعلم للْمَلَائكَة بذلك إلاَّ بإبقاء عظم كل شخص ليعلم أَنه إِنَّمَا أَرَادَ بذلك إِعَادَة الْأَرْوَاح إِلَى تِلْكَ الْأَعْيَان الَّتِي هِيَ جُزْءا مِنْهَا، كَمَا أَنه لما مَاتَ عُزَيْرًا عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَحِمَاره، أبقى عِظَام الْحمار فكساها ليعلم أَن ذَلِك المنشى ذَلِك الْحمار لَا غَيره، وَلَوْلَا إبْقَاء شَيْء لجوزت الْمَلَائِكَة أَن تكون الْإِعَادَة للأرواح إِلَى أَمْثَال الأجساد لَا إِلَى أعيانها**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *فِي* *(**الصَّحِيح**)* *يبْلى كل شَيْء من الْإِنْسَان، وَهنا يبْلى إلاَّ عجب الذَّنب؟ قلت**:* *هَذَا لَيْسَ بِأول عَام خص. ولأباول مُجمل فصل، كَمَا نقُول**:* *إِن هذَيْن الْحَدِيثين خص مِنْهُمَا الْأَنْبِيَاء عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام، لِأَن الله تَعَالَى حرم على الأَرْض أَن تَأْكُل أَجْسَادهم وَألْحق ابْن عبد الْبر الشُّهَدَاء بهم، والقرطبي الْمُؤَذّن الْمُحْتَسب**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *مَا الْحِكْمَة فِي تَخْصِيص الْعجب بِعَدَمِ البلى دون غَيره؟ قلت**:* *لِأَن أصل الْخلق مِنْهُ وَمِنْه يركب، وَهُوَ قَاعِدَة بَدْء الْإِنْسَان وأسه الَّذِي يبْنى عَلَيْهِ، فَهُوَ أَصْلَب من الْجَمِيع كقاعدة الْجِدَار، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *زعم بعض الشُّرَّاح أَن المُرَاد بِأَنَّهُ لَا يبْلى أَي: يطول بَقَاؤُهُ لَا أَنه لَا يبْلى أصلا، وَهَذَا مَرْدُود لِأَنَّهُ خلاف الظَّاهِر بِغَيْر دَلِيل. انْتهى*
*......*
*(147)*
*وَذكر أَبُو محنف لوط فِي كِتَابه* *(**حَرْب الْجمل**) :* *الَّذِي قتل مُحَمَّدًا مُدْلِج بن كَعْب، رجل من بني سعد بن بكر، وَفِي كتاب الزبير بن أبي بكر**:* *كَانَ مُحَمَّد أَمرته عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا، بِأَن يكف يَده فَكَانَ كلما حمل عَلَيْهِ رجل قَالَ**:* *نشدتك بحاميم، حَتَّى شدّ عَلَيْهِ رجل من بني أَسد بن خُزَيْمَة يُقَال لَهُ**:* *حَدِيد فنشده بحاميم فَلم ينْتَه وَقَتله، وَقيل**:* *قَتله كَعْب بن مُدْلِج من بني منقذ بن طريف، وَيُقَال**:* *قَتله عِصَام بن مُقْشَعِر النصري، وَعَلِيهِ كَثْرَة الحَدِيث وَقَالَ المرزباني**:* *هُوَ الثبت وَهُوَ يخدش فِي إِسْنَاد البُخَارِيّ لِأَن هذَيْن الْإِمَامَيْنِ إِلَيْهِمَا يرجع فِي هَذَا الْبَاب**.* *قلت**:* *الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ الْعَلامَة ذكر هَذَا الْبَيْت فِي أول سُورَة الْبَقَرَة وَنسبه إِلَى شُرَيْح بن أوفى الْمَذْكُور، وَفِي* *(**الحماسة**)* *البحترية*
*.....*
*(150)*
*وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي فِي**: (**أَمَالِيهِ**) :* *قيل: إِن البُخَارِيّ وَقع لَهُ فِي: أَتَى، من الْقُرْآن وهم**:* *فَإِن كَانَ هَذَا وإلاَّ فَهِيَ قِرَاءَة بلغته وَوَجهه أعطيا الطَّاعَة كَمَا يُقَال فلَان يعْطى الطَّاعَة وَقَالَ وَقد قرى ثمَّ سئلوا الْفِتْنَة لآتوها بِالْمدِّ وَالْقصر والفتنة ضد الطَّاعَة، وَإِذا جَازَ فِي إِحْدَاهمَا جَازَ فِي الْأُخْرَى. انْتهى، وَجوز بعض الْمُفَسّرين أَن**:* *آتِيَا، بِالْمدِّ بِمَعْنى الْمُوَافقَة، وَبِه جزم*
*صاحب الكشاف*
*.....*
*(165)*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *أَنا الدَّهْر بِالرَّفْع، وَقيل بِالنّصب على الظّرْف**.* *قلت**:* *كَانَ أَبُو بكر بن دَاوُد الْأَصْفَهَانِي يرويهِ بِفَتْح الرَّاء من الدَّهْر مَنْصُوبَة على الظّرْف أَي: أَنا طول الدَّهْر بيَدي الْأَمر، وَكَانَ يَقُول**:* *لَو كَانَ مضموم الرَّاء لصار من أَسمَاء الله تَعَالَى، وَقَالَ القَاضِي**:* *نَصبه بَعضهم على التَّخْصِيص، قَالَ**:* *والظرف أصح وأصوب، وَقَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَر النّحاس**:* *يجوز النصب أَي: بِأَن الله بَاقٍ مُقيم أبدا لَا يَزُول**.*
*قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *هَذَا بَاطِل من وُجُوه: الأول: أَنه خلاف النَّقْل، فَإِن الْمُحدثين الْمُحَقِّقين لم يضبطوه إلاَّ بِالضَّمِّ، وَلم يكن ابْن دَاوُد من الْحفاظ وَلَا من عُلَمَاء النَّقْل**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *أَنه ورد بِأَلْفَاظ صِحَاح تبطل تَأْوِيله وَهِي: لَا تَقولُوا: يَا خيبة الدَّهْر، فَإِن الله هُوَ الدَّهْر. أَخْرجَاهُ، وَلمُسلم**:* *لَا تسبوا الدَّهْر فَإِن الله هُوَ الدَّهْر**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *تَأْوِيله يَقْتَضِي أَن يكون عِلّة النَّهْي لم تذكر لِأَنَّهُ إِذا قَالَ لَا تسبوا الدَّهْر. فَأَنا الدَّهْر أقلب اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار، فَكَأَنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *لَا تسبوا الدَّهْر وَأَنا أقلبه، وَمَعْلُوم أَنه يقلب كل شَيْء من خير وَشر، وتقلبه للأشياء لَا يمْنَع ذمها وَإِنَّمَا يتَوَجَّه الْأَذَى فِي قَوْله**: (**يُؤْذِينِي ابْن آدم**)* *على مَا كَانَت عَلَيْهِ الْعَرَب إِذا أَصَابَتْهُم مُصِيبَة يسبون الدَّهْر، وَيَقُولُونَ**:* *عِنْد ذكر موتاهم، أبادهم الدَّهْر، ينسبون ذَلِك إِلَيْهِ ويرونه الْفَاعِل لهَذِهِ الْأَشْيَاء وَلَا يرونها من قَضَاء الله وَقدره**.*
*..........*
*(167)*
*(**الفتوحات الربانية**)* *وعَلى هَذَا لَا يجوز نِسْبَة الْأَفْعَال الممدوحة والمذمومة للدهر حَقِيقَة، فَمن اعْتقد ذَلِك فَلَا شكّ فِي كفره، وَأما من يجْرِي على لِسَانه من غير اعْتِمَاد صِحَّته فَلَيْسَ بِكَافِر وَلكنه تشبه بِأَهْل الْكفْر وارتكب مَا نَهَاهُ عَنهُ الشَّارِع فليتب وليستغفر**.*
*.........*
*(168)*
*قد أوضحه الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ فِي رِوَايَته بِلَفْظ**:* *أَرَادَ مُعَاوِيَة أَن يسْتَخْلف يزِيد فَكتب إِلَى مَرْوَان وَكَانَ على الْمَدِينَة فَجمع النَّاس فخطبهم وَقَالَ إِن أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ قد رأى رَأيا حسنا فِي يزِيد ودعا إِلَى بيعَة يزِيد، فَقَالَ عبد الرَّحْمَن**:* *مَا هِيَ إلاَّ هِرَقْلِيَّة، أَن أَبَا بكر وَالله لم يَجْعَلهَا فِي أحد من وَلَده وَلَا من أهل بَلَده وَلَا من أهل بَيته، فَقَالَ مَرْوَان**:* *أَلَسْت الَّذِي قَالَ الله فِيهِ**: {**وَالَّذِي قَالَ لوَالِديهِ أُف لَكمَا**}* *قَالَ: فسمعتها عَائِشَة، فَقَالَت**:* *يَا مَرْوَان أَنْت الْقَائِل لعبد الرَّحْمَن كَذَا وَكَذَا، وَالله مَا أنزلت إلاَّ فِي فلَان بن فلَان الْفُلَانِيّ، وَفِي لفظ وَالله لَو شِئْت أَن أُسَمِّيهِ لسميت، وَلَكِن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لعن أَبَا مَرْوَان ومروان فِي صلبه، فمروان فضَض أَي**:* *قِطْعَة من لعنة الله عز وَجل، فَنزل مَرْوَان مسرعا حَتَّى أَتَى بَاب عَائِشَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، فَجعل يكلمها وتكلمه ثمَّ انْصَرف، وَفِي لفظ، فَقَالَت عَائِشَة**:* *كذب وَالله مَا نزلت فِيهِ**.* *قَوْله**: (**فَقَالَ لَهُ عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي بكر شَيْئا**)* *، وَلم يبين مَا هَذَا الشَّيْء الَّذِي قَالَه عبد الرَّحْمَن لمروان، وأوضح ذَلِك الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ فِي رِوَايَته،* 
*......*
*(171)*
*فَأَما منا بعد وَإِمَّا فدَاء حَتَّى تضع الْحَرْب أَوزَارهَا**} (**مُحَمَّد: 4**)* *وَفسّر**: (**أَوزَارهَا**)* *بقوله**: (**آثامها**)* *فعلى تَفْسِيره الأوزار جمع وزر والآثام جمع أَثم، وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *لم يقل هَذَا أحد غير البُخَارِيّ، وَالْمَعْرُوف أَن المُرَاد بأوزارها الأسلحة**.* *قلت**:* *فعلى هَذَا الأوزار جمع وزر الَّذِي هُوَ السِّلَاح، وَفِي* *(**الْمغرب**)* *الْوَزْن بِالْكَسْرِ الْحمل الثقيل، وَمِنْه قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَلَا تزر وَازِرَة وزر أُخْرَى**} (**الْأَنْعَام: 461**)* *أَي: حملهَا من الْإِثْم وَقَوْلهمْ: وضعت الْحَرْب أَوزَارهَا عبارَة عَن انْقِضَائِهَا لِأَن أَهلهَا يضعون أسلحتهم حِينَئِذٍ، وسمى السِّلَاح وزرا لِأَنَّهُ يثقل على لابسه قَالَ الْأَعْشَى**:*
*(**واعددت للحرب أَوزَارهَا ... رماحا طوَالًا وخيلاً طوَالًا**)*
*وَهَذَا كُله يُقَوي كَلَام ابْن التِّين لَا مثل مَا قَالَه بَعضهم**:* *إِن لكَلَام ابْن التِّين احْتِمَالا ويعضد كَلَام البُخَارِيّ مَا قَالَه الثَّعْلَبِيّ: آثامها وأجرامها، فيرتفع وَيَنْقَطِع الْحَرْب لِأَن الْحَرْب لَا يَخْلُو من الْإِثْم فِي أحد الْجَانِبَيْنِ والفريقين، ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَقيل: حَتَّى تضع الْحَرْب آلتها وعدتها، وآلتهم وأسلحتهم*
*وَقيل**:* *مَعْنَاهُ حَتَّى يضع الْقَوْم المحاربون أَوزَارهَا وآثامها بِأَن يتوبوا من كفرهم ويؤمنوا بِاللَّه وَرَسُوله انْتهى. فَعرفت من هَذَا أَن لكل من كَلَام البُخَارِيّ. وَكَلَام ابْن التِّين وَجها**.*

*.........*
*(173)*
*وَاخْتلف فِي الرَّحِم الَّتِي يجب صلتها**.* *فَقيل**:* *هِيَ كل رحم محرم بِحَيْثُ لَو كَانَ أَحدهمَا ذكرا وَالْآخر أُنْثَى حرمت مناكحتها، فعلى هَذَا لَا يجب فِي بني الأغمام وَبني الأخوال لجَوَاز الْجمع فِي النِّكَاح دون الْمَرْأَة وَأُخْتهَا وعمتها**.* *وَقيل**:* *بل هَذَا فِي كل ذِي رحم مِمَّن ينْطَلق عَلَيْهِ ذَلِك من ذَوي الْأَرْحَام فِي الْمَوَارِيث محرما كَانَ أَو غَيره**.* 
*.....*
*(176)*
*(**نزرت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**)* *بالنُّون وَتَخْفِيف الزاء وبالراء أَي: ألححت عَلَيْهِ وبالغت فِي السُّؤَال، ويروى بتَشْديد الزَّاي وَالتَّخْفِيف أشهر، وَقَالَ ابْن وهب**:* *أكرهته أَي: أَتَيْته بِمَا يكره من سُؤَالِي فَأَرَادَ الْمُبَالغَة، والنزر الْقلَّة وَمِنْه الْبِئْر النزور الْقَلِيل المَاء**.* *قَالَ أَبُو ذَر**:* *سَأَلت من لقِيت من الْعلمَاء أَرْبَعِينَ سنة فَمَا أجابوا إلاَّ بِالتَّخْفِيفِ، وَكَذَا ذكره ثَعْلَب وَأهل اللُّغَة، وبالتشديد ضَبطهَا الْأصيلِيّ وَكَأَنَّهُ على الْمُبَالغَة، وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ**:* *نزرت قللت كَلَامه أَو سَأَلته فِيمَا لَا يحب أَن يُجيب فِيهِ**.*

*..........*
*(177)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *لم يصفه أحد بالسمن، وَلَقَد مَاتَ وَمَا شبع من خبز الخمير فِي يَوْم مرَّتَيْنِ، وأحسب بعض الروَاة لما رأى بدن ظن كثر لَحْمه وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ بدن تبدينا**.* *أَي**:* *أسن قَالَه أَبُو عبيد*
*......*
*(180)*
*وَهَاتَانِ مَسْأَلَتَانِ الأولى النَّهْي عَن الْخذف لكَونه لَا ينْكَأ عدوا وَلَا يقتل الصَّيْد وَلَكِن يفقأ الْعين وَيكسر السن وَهَكَذَا فِي رِوَايَة مُسلم وَلِأَنَّهُ لَا مصلحَة فِيهِ وَيخَاف مفسدته ويلتحق بِهِ كل مَا شاكله فِي هَذَا وَفِيه أَن مَا كَانَ فِيهِ مصلحَة أَو حَاجَة فِي قتال الْعَدو أَو تَحْصِيل الصَّيْد فَهُوَ جَائِز وَمن ذَلِك رمي الطُّيُور الْكِبَار بالبندق إِذا كَانَ لَا يَقْتُلهَا غَالِبا بل تدْرك حَيَّة فَهُوَ جَائِز قَالَه النَّوَوِيّ فِي شرح مُسلم الْمَسْأَلَة الثَّانِيَة النَّهْي عَن الْبَوْل فِي المغتسل قَالَ الْخطابِيّ إِنَّمَا نهى عَن مغتسل يكون جددا صلبا وَلم يكن لَهُ مَسْلَك ينفذ مِنْهُ الْبَوْل ويروى عَن عَطاء إِذا كَانَ يسيل فَلَا بَأْس وَعَن ابْن الْمُبَارك قد وسع فِي الْبَوْل فِي المغتسل إِذا جرى فِيهِ المَاء وَقَالَ بِهِ أَحْمد فِي رِوَايَة وَاخْتَارَهُ غير وَاحِد من أَصْحَابه وروى الثَّوْريّ عَمَّن سمع عَن ابْن مَالك يَقُول إِنَّمَا كره مَخَافَة اللمم وَعَن أَفْلح بن حميد رَأَيْت الْقَاسِم بن مُحَمَّد يَبُول فِي مغتسله وَفِي كتاب ابْن مَاجَه عَن عَليّ بن مُحَمَّد الطنافسي قَالَ إِنَّمَا هَذَا فِي الحفيرة فَأَما الْيَوْم فمغتسلاتهم بجص وصاروج يَعْنِي النورة وأخلاطها والقير*
*فَإِذا بَال وَأرْسل عَلَيْهِ المَاء فَلَا بَأْس وَمِمَّنْ كره الْبَوْل فِي المغتسل عبد الله بن مَسْعُود وَزَاد أَن الْكِنْدِيّ وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَبكر بن عبد الله الْمُزنِيّ وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة وَعَن أبي بكرَة لَا يبولن أحدكُم فِي مغتسله وَعَن عبد الله بن يزِيد الْأنْصَارِيّ لَا تبل فِي مغتسلك وَعَن عمرَان بن حُصَيْن من بَال فِي مغتسله لم يطهر وَعَن لَيْث بن أبي سليم عَن عَطاء عَن عَائِشَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا قَالَت مَا طهر الله رجلا يَبُول فِي مغتسله وَرخّص فِيهِ ابْن سِيرِين وَآخَرُونَ*
*.....*
*(181)*
*(**فَقَالَ سهل بن حنيف: اتهموا أَنفسكُم**)* *، ويروى**:* *رَأْيكُمْ يُرِيد أَن الْإِنْسَان قد يرى رَأيا وَالصَّوَاب غَيره، وَالْمعْنَى**:* *لَا تعملوا بآرائكم،*
*مضى النَّاس إِلَى الصُّلْح بَين عَليّ وَمُعَاوِيَة وَذَلِكَ أَن سهلاً ظهر لَهُ من*
*أَصْحَاب عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، كَرَاهَة التَّحْكِيم وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *كَانَ سهل يتهم بالتقصير فِي الْقِتَال**.* *فَقَالَ**:* *اتهموا أَنفسكُم فَإِنِّي لَا أقصر وَمَا كنت مقصرا وَقت الْحَاجة. كَمَا فِي يَوْم الْحُدَيْبِيَة، فَإِنِّي رَأَيْت نَفسِي يَوْمئِذٍ بِحَيْثُ لَو قدرت مُخَالفَة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لقاتلت قتالاً عَظِيما. لَكِن الْيَوْم لَا نرى الْمصلحَة فِي الْقِتَال بل التَّوَقُّف أولى لمصَالح الْمُسلمين، وَأما الْإِنْكَار على التَّحْكِيم أفليس ذَلِك فِي كتاب الله تَعَالَى؟ فَقَالَ عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، نعم، المنكرون هم الَّذين عدلوا عَن كتاب الله لِأَن الْمُجْتَهد لما رأى أَن ظَنّه أدّى إِلَى جَوَاز التَّحْكِيم فَهُوَ حكم الله، وَقَالَ سهل**:* *اتهموا أَنفسكُم فِي الْإِنْكَار لأَنا أَيْضا كُنَّا كارهين لترك الْقِتَال يَوْم الْحُدَيْبِيَة وقهرنا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على الصُّلْح**.*
*.....*
*(183)*
*الْقَعْقَاع بن معبد بن زُرَارَة بن عدس بن يزِيد بن عبد الله بن دارم التَّمِيمِي الدَّارمِيّ، قَالَ الْكَلْبِيّ**:* *كَانَ يُقَال لَهُ تيار الْفُرَات لجوده**.* 
*....*
*(185)*
*أَن فعلا بِفَتْح الْفَاء وَسُكُون الْعين لَا يجمع على أَفعَال إلاَّ خَمْسَة أحرف**:* *نَوَادِر،*
*.....*
*(188)*
*وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم من حَدِيث أنس عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *يبْقى من الْجنَّة مَا شَاءَ الله تَعَالَى أَن يبْقى ثمَّ ينشىء الله لَهَا خلقا مِمَّا يَشَاء، وَفِي وَرَايَة لَهُ**:* *وَلَا يزَال فِي الْجنَّة فضل حَتَّى ينشىء الله لَهَا خلقا فيسكنهم فضل الْجنَّة، قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هَذَا دَلِيل لأهل السّنة على أَن الثَّوَاب لَيْسَ متوقفا على الْأَعْمَال، فَإِن هَؤُلَاءِ يخلقون حِينَئِذٍ ويعطون فِي الْجنَّة وَمَا يُعْطون بِغَيْر عمل وَمثله أَمر الْأَطْفَال والمجانين الَّذين لم يعملوا طَاعَة قطّ. وَكلهمْ فِي الْجنَّة برحمة الله تَعَالَى وفضله، وَفِيه دَلِيل أَيْضا على عظم سَعَة الْجنَّة. فقد جَاءَ فِي* *(**الصَّحِيح**) (**أَن للْوَاحِد فِيهَا مثل الدُّنْيَا عشرَة أَمْثَالهَا ثمَّ يبْقى فِيهَا شَيْء لخلق ينشئهم الله تَعَالَى لَهَا**) .*
*.....*
*(189)*
*ثمَّ اعْلَم أَن هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث من مشاهير أَحَادِيث الصِّفَات، وَالْعُلَمَاء فِيهَا على مذهبين أَحدهمَا**:* *مَذْهَب المفوضة وَهُوَ الْإِيمَان بِأَنَّهَا حق على مَا أَرَادَ الله، وَلها معنى يَلِيق بِهِ وظاهرها غير مُرَاد وَعَلِيهِ جُمْهُور السّلف وَطَائِفَة من الْمُتَكَلِّمين  ، وَالْآخر**:* *مَذْهَب المؤولة وَهُوَ مَذْهَب جُمْهُور الْمُتَكَلِّمين  ، على هَذَا اخْتلفُوا فِي تَأْوِيل الْقدَم وَالرجل، فَقيل**:* *المُرَاد بالقدم هُنَا الْمُتَقَدّم وَهُوَ سَائِغ فِي اللُّغَة، وَمَعْنَاهُ**:* *حَتَّى يضع الله فِيهَا من قدمه لَهَا من أهل الْعَذَاب، وَقيل**:* *المُرَاد قدم بعض المخلوقين فَيَعُود الضَّمِير فِي قدمه إِلَى ذَلِك الْمَخْلُوق الْمَعْلُوم أَو ثمَّ مَخْلُوق اسْمه الْقدَم، وَقيل**:* *المُرَاد بِهِ الْموضع. لِأَن الْعَرَب تطلق اسْم الْقدَم على الْموضع**.* *قَالَ تَعَالَى**: {**لَهُم قدم صدق**} (**يُونُس: 2**)* *أَي: مَوضِع صدق فَإِذا كَانَ يَوْم الْقِيَامَة يلقِي فِي النَّار من الْأُمَم والأمكنة الَّتِي عصى الله عَلَيْهَا فَلَا تزَال تستزيد حَتَّى يضع الرب موضعا من الْأَمْكِنَة وَمن الْأُمَم الْكَافِرَة فِي النَّار فتمتلىء، وَقيل**:* *الْقدَم قد يكون اسْما لما قدم من شَيْء، كَمَا تسمى مَا خبطت من الْوَرق خبطا، فعلى هَذَا من لم يقدم إلاّ كفرا أَو معاصي على العناد والجحود فَذَاك قدمه وَقدمه ذَلِك هُوَ مَا قدمه للعذاب وَالْعِقَاب الْحَالين بِهِ، والمعاندون من الْكفَّار هم قدم الْعَذَاب فِي النَّار، وَقيل**:* *المُرَاد بِوَضْع الْقدَم عَلَيْهَا نوع من الزّجر عَلَيْهَا والتسكين لَهَا. كَمَا يَقُول الْقَائِل لشَيْء يُرِيد محوه وإبطاله، جملَته تَحت رجْلي، وَوَضَعته تَحت قدمي**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يعود الضَّمِير إِلَى الْمَزِيد، وَيُرَاد بالقدم الآخر لِأَنَّهُ آخر الْأَعْضَاء أَي**:* *حَتَّى يضع الله آخر أهل النَّار فِيهَا، وَأما الرِّوَايَة الَّتِي فِيهَا الرجل فقد زعم الإِمَام أَبُو بكر بن فورك أَنَّهَا غير ثَابِتَة عِنْد أهل النَّقْل، ورد عَلَيْهِ بِرِوَايَة* *(**الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**)* *بهَا**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *إِن الرِّوَايَة الَّتِي جَاءَت بِلَفْظ الرجل تَحْرِيف من بعض الروَاة لظَنّه أَن المُرَاد بالقدم الْجَارِحَة. فرواها بِالْمَعْنَى فَأَخْطَأَ، ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون المُرَاد بِالرجلِ إِن كَانَت مَحْفُوظَة الْجَمَاعَة، كَمَا تَقول رجل من جَراد فالتقدير يضع فِيهَا جمَاعَة وإضافتهم إِلَيْهِ إِضَافَة اخْتِصَاص، وَاخْتلف المؤولون فِيهِ، فَقيل**:* *إِن الرجل تسْتَعْمل فِي الزّجر كَمَا تَقول: وَضعته تَحت رجْلي، وَهَذَا قد مر فِي الْقدَم، وَقيل**:* *المُرَاد بهَا رجل بعض المخلوقين، وَقيل**:* *إِنَّهَا اسْم مَخْلُوق من المخلوقين، وَقيل**:* *إِن الرجل تسْتَعْمل فِي طلب الشَّيْء على سَبِيل الْجد كَمَا يُقَال: قَامَ فِي هَذَا الْأَمر على رجل، وَمِنْهُم من أنكر هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث كلهَا وكذبها، وَهَذَا طعن فِي الثِّقَات. وإفراط فِي رد* *(**الصِّحَاح**)* *وَمِنْهُم من روى بَعْضهَا وَأنكر أَن يتحدث بِبَعْضِهَا وَهُوَ مَالك، روى حَدِيث النُّزُول*
*وأوله: وَأنكر أَن يتحدث بِحَدِيث: اهتز الْعرض لمَوْت سعد بن معَاذ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَمِنْهُم من تأولها تَأْوِيلا يكَاد يُفْضِي فِيهِ إِلَى القَوْل بالتشبيه*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 

اليوم : الثلاثاء 
الموافق : 8 / رمضان / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 20/ ابريل / 2021 ميلادي 

" الفوائد المنتقاة من " عمدة القاري " للحافظ العيني رحمه الله 



*193)*
*قَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيّ**:* *كل جبل طور وَلَكِن الله عز وَجل، يَعْنِي بِالطورِ هُنَا الْجَبَل الَّذِي كلم الله عَلَيْهِ مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، بِالْأَرْضِ المقدسة وَهُوَ بمدين واسْمه زبير، وَقَالَ مقَاتل بن حَيَّان**:* *هما طوران، يُقَال لأَحَدهمَا طورزيتا وَللْآخر تينا لِأَنَّهُمَا ينبتان الزَّيْتُون والتين، وَلما كذب كفار مَكَّة أقسم الله بِالطورِ وَهُوَ الْجَبَل بلغَة النبط الَّذِي كلم الله عَلَيْهِ مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، بِالْأَرْضِ المقدسة**.* *وَقَالَ الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *وَهُوَ طور سيناء، وَقَالَ أَبُو عبد الله الْحَمَوِيّ فِي كِتَابه* *(**الْمُشْتَرك**)* *طورزيتا مَقْصُورا علم لجبل بِقرب رَأس عين، وطورزيتا أَيْضا جبل بِالْبَيْتِ الْمُقَدّس، وَفِي الْأَثر**:* *مَاتَ بطورزيتا سَبْعُونَ ألف نَبِي قَتلهمْ الْجُوع، وَهُوَ شَرْقي وَادي سلوان، وَالطور أَيْضا علم لجبل بِعَيْنِه مطل على مَدِينَة طبرية بالأردن، وَالطور أَيْضا جبل عِنْد كورة تشْتَمل على عدَّة قرى بِأَرْض مصر بَين مصر وجبل فاران، وطور سيناء قيل**:* *جبل بِقرب أيله، وَقيل**:* *هُوَ بِالشَّام وسيناء حجارية، وَقيل**:* *شجر فِيهِ وطور عَبْدَيْنِ اسْم لبلدة من نَصِيبين فِي بطن الْجَبَل المشرف عَلَيْهَا الْمُتَّصِل بجبل الجودي، وطور هَارُون، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، علم لجبل مشرف فِي قبل الْبَيْت الْمُقَدّس فِيهِ فِيمَا قبل قبر هَارُون، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام**.*
*.......*
*وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ الطُّورُ الجَبَلُ بِالسُّرْيَانِي  َةِ*
*.......*
*(196)*
*ضِيزَى**:* *عَوْجَاءُ*
*أَشَارَ بِهِ إِلَى قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**تِلْكَ إِذا قسْمَة ضيزي**} (**النَّجْم: 22**)* *وَفَسرهُ بقوله**: (**عوجاء**)* *وَهُوَ مَرْوِيّ عَن مقَاتل، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَقَتَادَة**:* *قسْمَة جائرة حَيْثُ جعلتم لربكم من الْوَلَد مَا تَكْرَهُونَ لأنفسكم وَعَن ابْن سِيرِين: غير مستوية أَن يكون لكم الذّكر وَللَّه الْإِنَاث تَعَالَى الله عَن ذَلِك علوا كَبِيرا**.*
*........*
*(199)*
*وَالدَّلِيل على هَذَا مَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم من طَرِيق أبي الْعَالِيَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**مَا كذب الْفُؤَاد مَا رأى وَلَقَد رآره نزلة أُخْرَى**}* *قَالَ: رأى ربه بفؤاده مرَّتَيْنِ، وَله من طَرِيق عَطاء عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**.* *قَالَ**:* *رَآهُ بِقَلْبِه، وأصرح من ذَلِك مَا أخرجه ابْن مرْدَوَيْه من طَرِيق عَطاء أَيْضا عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، قَالَ**:* *لم يره رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِعَيْنِه إِنَّمَا رَآهُ بِقَلْبِه، وَقد رجح الْقُرْطُبِيّ قَول الْوَقْف فِي هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة وَعَزاهُ لجَماعَة من الْمُحَقِّقين، وقوَّاه لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِي الْبَاب دَلِيل قَاطع، وَغَايَة مَا اسْتدلَّ بِهِ للطائفتين، ظواهر متعارضة قَابِلَة للتأويل**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَلَيْسَت الْمَسْأَلَة من العمليات فيكتفي فِيهَا بالأدلة الظنية، وَإِنَّمَا هِيَ من المعتقدات فَلَا يَكْتَفِي فِيهَا إلاَّ بِالدَّلِيلِ الْقطعِي، وَمَال ابْن خُزَيْمَة فِي كتاب التَّوْحِيد إِلَّا الْإِثْبَات وَأَطْنَبَ فِي الِاسْتِدْلَال، وَحمل مَا ورد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس على أَن الرُّؤْيَا وَقعت مرَّتَيْنِ**:* *مرّة بِعَيْنِه وَمرَّة بِقَلْبِه، وَالله أعلم**.*

*.......*
*(201)*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا إِذا حلف بِاللات أَو غَيرهَا من الْأَصْنَام أَو قَالَ: إِن فعلت كَذَا فَأَنا بعد يَهُودِيّ أَو نَصْرَانِيّ أَو بَرِيء من الْإِسْلَام أَو من سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَنَحْو ذَلِك لم ينْعَقد يَمِينه بل عَلَيْهِ أَن يسْتَغْفر الله تَعَالَى وَيَقُول: لَا إلاه إِلَّا الله وَلَا كَفَّارَة عَلَيْهِ سَوَاء فعله أم لَا. هَذَا مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِي وَمَالك وجماهير الْعلمَاء، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *تجب الْكَفَّارَة فِي كل ذَلِك إلاَّ فِي قَوْله: أَنا مُبْتَدع أَو بَرِيء من رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَو الْيَهُودِيَّة انْتهى. وَفِي* *(**فَتَاوَى الظَّهِيرِيَّة**)* *وَلَو قَالَ: هُوَ يَهُودِيّ أَو بَرِيء من الْإِسْلَام أَن فعل كَذَا عندنَا يكون يَمِينا**.* *فَإِذا فعل ذَلِك الْفِعْل هَل يصير كَافِرًا هَذَا على وَجْهَيْن**:* *إِن حلف بِهَذِهِ*
*الْأَلْفَاظ وعلق بِفعل مَاض وَهُوَ عَالم وَقت الْيَمين أَنه كَاذِب اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ**.* *قَالَ بَعضهم**:* *يصير كَافِرًا لِأَنَّهُ تَعْلِيق بِشَرْط كَائِن وَهُوَ تَنْجِيز، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *لَا يكفر وَلَا يلْزمه الْكَفَّارَة، وَإِلَيْهِ مَال شيخ الْإِسْلَام خُوَاهَر زَاده، وَإِن حلف بِهَذِهِ الْأَلْفَاظ على أَمر مُسْتَقْبل**.* *قَالَ بَعضهم**:* *لَا يكفر وَيلْزمهُ الْكفَّار، وَالصَّحِيح مَا قَالَه السَّرخسِيّ أَنه ينظر إِن كَانَ فِي اعْتِقَاد الْحَالِف أَنه لَو حلف بذلك على أَمر فِي الْمَاضِي يصير كَافِرًا فِي الْحَال. وَإِن لم يكن فِي اعْتِقَاده ذَلِك لَا يكفر، سَوَاء كَانَت الْيَمين على أَمر فِي الْمُسْتَقْبل أَو فِي الْمَاضِي. قَوْله تَعَالَى أَمر من التعالي، وَهُوَ الِارْتفَاع. تَقول مِنْهُ إِذا أمرت تعال يَا رجل، بِفَتْح اللَّام، وللمرأة تعالي، وللمرأتين تعاليا، وللنسوة تعالين، وَلَا يجوز أَن يُقَال مِنْهُ**:* *تعاليت وَلَا ينْهَى عَنهُ**.*
*.....*
*(203)*
*قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *سجد الْمُشْركُونَ لِأَنَّهَا أول سَجْدَة نزلت فأرادوا مُعَارضَة الْمُسلمين بِالسَّجْدَةِ لمعبودهم أَو وَقع ذَلِك مِنْهُم بِلَا قصد أَو خَافُوا فِي ذَلِك الْمجْلس من مخالفتهم، وَمَا قيل كَانَ ذَلِك بِسَبَب مَا ألقِي الشَّيْطَان فِي أثْنَاء قِرَاءَة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.*
*(**تِلْكَ الغرانيق العلى ... مِنْهَا الشَّفَاعَة ترتجى**)*
*فَلَا صِحَة لَهُ نقلا وعقلاً وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *الِاحْتِمَالَات الثَّلَاثَة فِيهَا نظر، وَالْأول مِنْهَا لعياض، وَالثَّانِي**:* *يُخَالِفهُ سِيَاق ابْن مَسْعُود حَيْثُ زَاد فِيهِ أَن الَّذِي اسْتَثْنَاهُ مِنْهُم أَخذ كفا من حصا فَوضع جَبهته عَلَيْهِ فَإِن ذَلِك ظَاهر فِي الْقَصْد، وَالثَّالِث أبعد إِذْ الْمُسلمُونَ حِينَئِذٍ هم الَّذين كَانُوا خَائِفين من الْمُشْركين لَا الْعَكْس**.* *قلت**:* *ادّعى هَذَا الْقَائِل أَن فِي هَذِه الِاحْتِمَالَات نظرا، فَقَالَ فِي الأول**:* *إِنَّه لعياض، يَعْنِي**:* *مَسْبُوق فِيهِ بِالْقَاضِي عِيَاض، فَبين أَنه لعياض وَلم يبين وَجه النّظر، وَذكر وَجه النّظر فِي الثَّانِي**:* *بقوله: يُخَالِفهُ سِيَاق ابْن مَسْعُود، وَهَذَا غير دَافع لبَقَاء الِاحْتِمَال فِي عدم الْقَصْد من الَّذِي أَخذ كفا من حصا فَوضع جَبهته عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ فِي الثَّالِث**:* *أبعد. إِلَى آخِره فَالَّذِي ذكره أبعد مِمَّا قَالَه لِأَن الْمُسلمين كَانُوا خَائِفين من الْمُشْركين وَقت سجودهم لم يَكُونُوا يتمكنون من السُّجُود لِأَن السُّجُود مَوضِع الْجَبْهَة على الأَرْض وَمن يتَمَكَّن من ذَلِك وَرَاءه من يخَاف مِنْهُ خُصُوصا أَعدَاء الدّين، وقصدهم هَلَاك الْمُسلمين؟* 
*....*
*(220)*
*والبسيسة عِنْد الْعَرَب الدَّقِيق والسويق بلت ويتخذ زادا، وَعَن عَطاء**:* *بست أذهبت ذَهَابًا وَعَن ابْن الْمسيب: كسرت كسر*
*...*
*(222)*
*وَفِي تَفْسِير عبد بن حميد**:* *اسْم هَذِه المجادلة خُوَيْلَة قَالَه مُحَمَّد بن سِيرِين، وَكَانَ زَوجهَا ظَاهر مِنْهَا، وَهُوَ أول ظِهَار كَانَ فِي الْإِسْلَام، وَقَالَ أَبُو الْعَالِيَة**:* *خُوَيْلَة بنت دليج وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَة هِيَ خَوْلَة بنت ثَعْلَبَة هِيَ خُوَيْلَة بنت الصَّامِت، وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *خَوْلَة بنت ثَعْلَبَة وَزوجهَا أَوْس بن الصَّامِت، وسماها مُجَاهِد**:* *جميلَة وسماها ابْن مَنْدَه: خَوْلَة بنت الصَّامِت، وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر. خَوْلَة بنت ثَعْلَبَة بن أَصْرَم بن فهر بن ثَعْلَبَة بن غنم بن عَوْف، وَأما عُرْوَة وَمُحَمّد بن كَعْب وَعِكْرِمَة**.* *فَقَالُوا**:* *خَوْلَة بنت ثَعْلَبَة، كَانَت تَحت أَوْس بن الصَّامِت أخي عبَادَة بن الصَّامِت، وَظَاهر مِنْهَا، وفيهَا نزلت**: {**قد سمع الله قَول الَّتِي تُجَادِلك فِي زَوجهَا**} (**المجادلة: 1**)* *إِلَى آخر الْقِصَّة فِي الظِّهَار، وَقيل**:* *إِن الَّتِي نزلت فِيهَا هَذِه الْآيَة جميلَة امْرَأَة أَوْس بن الصَّامِت، وَقيل**:* *بل هِيَ خُوَيْلَة بنت دليج وَلَا يثبت شَيْء من ذَلِك**.*
*.....*
*(225)*
*قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *فِيهِ حجَّة لمَالِك على أَن الْفَيْء لَا يقسم وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ موكول إِلَى اجْتِهَاد الإِمَام، وَكَذَلِكَ الْخمس عِنْده، وَأَبُو حنيفَة يقسمهُ أَثلَاثًا وَالشَّافِعِيّ أَخْمَاسًا، وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *لَا نعلم أحدا قبل الشَّافِعِي قَالَ بالخمس من الْفَيْء، وَفِيه جَوَاز إدخار قوت سنة إِذا كَانَ من غَلَّته إِمَّا إِذا اشْتَرَاهُ من السُّوق؟ قَالَ أَبُو الْعَبَّاس**:* *فَأَجَازَهُ قوم وَمنعه آخَرُونَ إِذا أضرّ بِالنَّاسِ، وَجَوَاز الإدخار لَا يقْدَح التَّوَكّلُ*
*....*
*(225)*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *قَالَ أَصْحَابنَا: الْموضع الَّذِي وشم يصير نجسا فَإِن أمكن إِزَالَته بالعلاج وَجَبت إِزَالَته وَإِن لم يُمكن إلاَّ بِجرح فَإِن خَافَ مِنْهُ التّلف أَو فَوَات عُضْو أَو مَنْفَعَة عُضْو أَو شَيْئا فَاحِشا فِي عُضْو ظَاهر لم تجب إِزَالَته، وَإِذا تَابَ لم يبْق عَلَيْهِ إِثْم وَإِن لم يخف شَيْئا من ذَلِك وَنَحْوه لزمَه إِزَالَته ويعصى بِتَأْخِيرِهِ، وَسَوَاء فِي هَذَا كُله الرجل وَالْمَرْأَة**.* 
*....*
*(226)*
*الَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *هُوَ نَص فِي تَحْرِيم ذَلِك، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَجَمَاعَة من الْعلمَاء، وَمنعُوا الْوَصْل بِكُل شَيْء من الصُّوف أَو الْخرق وَغَيرهَا لِأَن ذَلِك كُله فِي معنى الْوَصْل بالشعر ولعموم النَّهْي وسد الذريعة، وشذ اللَّيْث بن سعد فَأجَاز وَصله بالصوف وَمَا لَيْسَ بِشعر، وَهُوَ محجوج بِمَا تقدم، وأباح آخَرُونَ وضع الشّعْر على الرَّأْس، وَقَالُوا**:* *إِنَّمَا نهى عَن الْوَصْل خَاصَّة وَهِي ظاهرية مَحْضَة وإعراض عَن الْمَعْنى، وشذ قوم فأجازوا الْوَصْل مُطلقًا وتأولوا الحَدِيث على غير وصل الشّعْر، وَهُوَ قَول بَاطِل، وَقد رُوِيَ عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، وَلم يَصح عَنْهَا وَلَا يدْخل فِي هَذَا النَّهْي مَا يرْبط من الشّعْر بخيوط الشّعْر الملونة وَنَحْوهَا مِمَّا لَا يشبه الشّعْر لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مَنْهِيّا عَنهُ. إِذْ لَيْسَ هُوَ بوصل إِنَّمَا هُوَ للتجمل والتحسن**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *فَصله أَصْحَابنَا إِن وصلته بِشعر الْآدَمِيّ فَهُوَ حرَام بِلَا خلاف سَوَاء كَانَ من رجل أَو امْرَأَة لعُمُوم الْأَحَادِيث، وَلِأَنَّهُ يحرم الِانْتِفَاع بِشعر الْآدَمِيّ وَسَائِر أَجْزَائِهِ لكرامته بل يدْفن شعره وظفره وَسَائِر أَجْزَائِهِ، وَإِن وصلته بِشعر غير الْآدَمِيّ فَإِن كَانَ نجسا من ميتَة أَو شعر مَا لَا يُؤْكَل لَحْمه إِذا انْفَصل فِي حَيَاته فَهُوَ حرَام أَيْضا، وَلِأَنَّهَا حاملة نَجَاسَة فِي صلَاتهَا وَغَيرهَا عمدا، وَسَوَاء فِي هذَيْن النَّوْعَيْنِ الْمُزَوجَة وَغَيرهَا من النِّسَاء وَالرِّجَال، وَأما الشّعْر الطَّاهِر فَإِن لم يكن لَهَا زوج وَلَا سيد فَهُوَ حرَام أَيْضا وَإِن كَانَ فَثَلَاثَة أوجه**:* *أَحدهَا: لَا يجوز لظَاهِر الحَدِيث**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *يجوز، وأصحها عِنْدهم إِن فعلته بِإِذن السَّيِّد أَو الزَّوْج جَازَ، وإلاَّ فَهُوَ حرَام**.*
*....*
*(228)*
*(**فَقَامَ رجل من الْأَنْصَار**)* *قَالَ الْخَطِيب: وَأَبُو طَلْحَة الْأنْصَارِيّ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بشكوال**:* *هُوَ زدي بن سهل وَأنْكرهُ النَّوَوِيّ: وَقيل: عبد الله بن رَوَاحَة وَقَالَ الْمَهْدَوِيّ والنحاس. نزلت فِي أبي المتَوَكل وَأَن الضَّيْف ثَابت بن قيس**.* *قَوْلهمَا**:* *نزلت فِي أبي المتَوَكل وَأَن الضَّيْف ثَابت بن قيس**.* *قَوْلهمَا**:* *نزلت فِي أبي المتَوَكل: وهم فَاحش لِأَن أَبَا المتَوَكل النَّاجِي تَابِعِيّ إِجْمَاعًا*
*....*
*(228)*
*(**عجب الله أَو ضحك**)* *، المُرَاد من الْعجب والضحك وَنَحْوهَا فِي حق الله عز وَجل لوازمها وغاياتها لِأَن التَّعَجُّب حَالَة تحصل عِنْد إِدْرَاك أَمر غَرِيب، والضحك ظُهُور الْأَسْنَان عِنْد أَمر عَجِيب وَكِلَاهُمَا محالان على الله تَعَالَى، وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *إِطْلَاق الْعجب لَا يجوز على الله، وَإِنَّمَا مَعْنَاهُ الرِّضَا، وَحَقِيقَته أَن ذَلِك الصَّنِيع مِنْهُمَا حل من الرِّضَا عِنْد الله وَالْقَبُول بِهِ ومضاعفة الثَّوَاب عَلَيْهِ مَحل الْعجب عنْدكُمْ فِي الشَّيْء التافه إِذا رفع فَوق قدره وأعظى بِهِ الْأَضْعَاف من قِيمَته، قَالَ**:* *وَقد يكون المُرَاد بالعجب هُنَا أَن الله تَعَالَى يعجب مَلَائكَته من صنيعهما لندور مَا وَقع مِنْهُمَا فِي الْعَادة**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عبد الله يَعْنِي البُخَارِيّ: الضحك هُنَا الرَّحْمَة، وَتَأْويل الضحك بِالرِّضَا أقرب من تَأْوِيله بِالرَّحْمَةِ لِأَن الضحك من الْكِرَام يدل على الرِّضَا فَإِنَّهُم يوصفون بالبشر عِنْد السُّؤَال. انْتهى، وَلَيْسَ فِي النّسخ الَّتِي فِي أَيدي النَّاس مَا نسبه الْخطابِيّ إِلَى البُخَارِيّ بِاللَّفْظِ الْمَذْكُور، وَالله أعلم**.*
*....*
*(235)*
*فسموا الْفرس بالفروسية**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِنَّهُم من ولد بوان بن إيران بن الْأسود بن سَام، وَيُقَال لَهُم بالجزيرة الحضارمة، وبالشام**:* *الجرامقة، وبالكوفة**:* *الأحامرة، وبالبصرة**:* *الأساورة، وباليمن**:* *الْأَبْنَاء والأحرار، وَفِي كتاب* *(**الطَّبَقَات**)* *لصاعد: كَانَت الْفرس أول أمرهَا مُوَحدَة على دين نوح، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، إِلَى أَن أَتَى برداسف المشرقي إِلَى طهمورس ثَالِث مُلُوك الْفرس بِمذهب الحنفاء وهم الصابئون، فَقبله مِنْهُ وَقصر الْفرس على التشرع بِهِ فاعتقدوه جَمِيعًا نَحْو ألف سنة ومائتي سنة إِلَى أَن تمجسوا جَمِيعًا بِظُهُور زرادشت فِي زمن بستاسف ملك الْفرس حِين مضى من ملكه ثَلَاثُونَ سنة، ودعى إِلَى دين الْمَجُوسِيَّة من تَعْظِيم النَّار وَسَائِر الْأَنْوَار وَالْقَوْل**:* *بتركيب الْعَالم من النُّور والظلام واعتقاد القدماء*
*الْخَمْسَة إِبْلِيس والهيولى وَالزَّمَان وَالْمَكَان وَذكر آخر فَقبل مِنْهُ بستاسف وَقَاتل الْفرس عَلَيْهِ حق انقادوا جَمِيعًا إِلَيْهِ ورفضوا دين الصابئة. واعتقدوا زرادشت نَبيا مُرْسلا إِلَيْهِم، وَلم يزَالُوا على دينه قَرِيبا من ألف سنة وَثَلَاث مائَة سنة إِلَى أَن أباد الله عز وَجل. ملكهم على عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ*
*......*
*(238)*
*وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *ابْن أبي ليلى إِذا أطلقهُ المحدثون يعنون بِهِ عبد الرَّحْمَن، وَإِذا أطلقهُ الْفُقَهَاء يُرِيدُونَ بِهِ ابْنه مُحَمَّدًا القَاضِي الإِمَام،*
*.....*
*(244)*
*ن طَلَاق السّنة أَن يكون فِي طهر، وَهَذَا بَاب اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ**.* *فَقَالَ مَالك**:* *طَلَاق السّنة أَن يُطلق الرجل امْرَأَته فِي طهر لم يَمَسهَا فِيهِ تَطْلِيقَة وَاحِدَة ثمَّ يَتْرُكهَا حَتَّى تَنْقَضِي الْعدة بِرُؤْيَة أول الدَّم من الْحَيْضَة الثَّالِثَة، وَهُوَ قَول اللَّيْث وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، هَذَا أحسن من الطَّلَاق، وَله فِي قَول آخر قَالَ إِذا أَرَادَ أَن يطلقهَا ثَلَاثًا، طَلقهَا عِنْد كل طهر وَاحِدَة من غير جماع، وَهُوَ قَول الثَّوْريّ وَأَشْهَب، وَزعم المرغيناني**:* *أَن الطَّلَاق على ثَلَاثَة أوجه عِنْد أَصْحَاب أبي حنيفَة حسن وَأحسن وبدعي، فالحسن هُوَ طَلَاق السّنة وَهُوَ أَن يُطلق الْمَدْخُول بهَا ثَلَاثًا فِي ثَلَاثَة أطهار، وَالْأَحْسَن أَن يطلقهَا تَطْلِيقَة وَاحِدَة فِي طهر لم يُجَامِعهَا فِيهِ وَيَتْرُكهَا حَتَّى تَنْقَضِي عدتهَا والبدعي أَن يطلقهَا ثَلَاثًا بِكَلِمَة وَاحِدَة أَو ثَلَاثًا فِي طهر وَاحِد فَإِذا فعل ذَلِك وَقع الطَّلَاق وَكَانَ عَاصِيا*
*وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي صفة الطَّلَاق السّني. فَقَالَ مَالك وَعَامة أَصْحَابه، هُوَ أَن يُطلق الرجل امْرَأَته تَطْلِيقَة وَاحِدَة فِي طهر لم يَمَسهَا فِيهِ ثمَّ يَتْرُكهَا حَتَّى تكمل عدتهَا، وَبِه قَالَ اللَّيْث وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه**:* *هَذَا أحسن الطَّلَاق، وَله قَول آخر إِنَّه إِن شَاءَ أَن يطلقهَا ثَلَاثًا طَلقهَا فِي كل طهر مرّة وَكِلَاهُمَا عِنْد الْكُوفِيّين طَلَاق سنة، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن مَسْعُود، وَاخْتلف فِيهِ قَول أَشهب فَقَالَ مثله مرّة وَأَجَازَ أَيْضا ارتجاعها ثمَّ يُطلق ثمَّ يرتجع ثمَّ يُطلق فَيتم الثَّلَاث وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي*
*وَأحمد وَأَبُو ثَوْر، لَيْسَ فِي عدد الثَّلَاثَة سنة وَلَا بِدعَة وَإِنَّمَا ذَلِك فِي الْوَقْت**.*
*الثَّانِي**:* *فِي قَوْله**: (**ليراجعها**)* *دَلِيل، على أَن الطَّلَاق غير الْبَائِن لَا يحْتَاج إِلَى رضَا الْمَرْأَة**.*
*الثَّالِث**:* *فِيهِ دَلِيل على أَن الرّجْعَة تصح بالْقَوْل وَلَا خلاف فِي ذَلِك، وَأما الرّجْعَة بِالْفِعْلِ فقد اخْتلفُوا فِيهَا**.* *فَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *وَتَصِح عندنَا أَيْضا بِالْفِعْلِ الْحَال مَحل القَوْل الدَّال فِي الْعبارَة على الارتجاع: كَالْوَطْءِ والتقبيل واللمس بِشَرْط الْقَصْد إِلَى الارتجاع بِهِ، وَأنكر الشَّافِعِي صِحَة الارتجاع بِالْفِعْلِ أصلا وأثبته أَبُو حنيفَة، وَإِن وَقع من غير قصد وَهُوَ قَول ابْن وهب من أَصْحَابنَا فِي الواطىء من غير قصد**.*
*وَالرَّابِع**:* *اسْتدلَّ بِهِ أَبُو حنيفَة أَن من طلق امْرَأَته وَهِي حَائِض فقد أَثم، وَيَنْبَغِي لَهُ أَن يُرَاجِعهَا فَإِن تَركهَا تمْضِي فِي الْعدة بَانَتْ مِنْهُ بِطَلَاق**.*
*الْخَامِس**:* *أَن فِيهِ الْأَمر بالمراجعة، فَقَالَ مَالك**:* *هَذَا الْأَمر مَحْمُول على الْوُجُوب، وَمن طلق زَوجته حَائِضًا أَو نفسَاء. فَإِنَّهُ يجْبر على رَجعتهَا فسوى دم النّفاس بِدَم الْحيض، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَابْن أبي ليلى وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر**:* *يُؤمر بالرجعة وَلَا يجْبر، وحملوا الْأَمر فِي ذَلِك على النّدب ليَقَع الطَّلَاق على السّنة، وَلم يَخْتَلِفُوا فِي أَنَّهَا إِذا انْقَضتْ عدتهَا لَا يجْبر على رَجعتهَا، وَأَجْمعُوا على أَنه إِذا طَلقهَا فِي طهر قد مَسهَا فِيهِ لَا يجْبر على رَجعتهَا وَلَا يُؤمر بذلك، وَإِن كَانَ قد أوقع الطَّلَاق على غير سنة**.*
*السَّادِس**:* *أَن الطَّلَاق فِي الْحيض محرم وَلكنه إِن أوقع لزم، وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *ذهب بعض النَّاس مِمَّن شَذَّ أَنه لَا يَقع الطَّلَاق**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *مَا الْحِكْمَة فِي منع الطَّلَاق فِي الْحيض**.* *قلت**:* *هَذِه عبَادَة غير معقولة الْمَعْنى، وَقيل**:* *بل هُوَ معال بتطويل الْعدة**.*
*..........*
*(247)*
*ن الْمُتَوفَّى عَنْهَا زَوجهَا آخر الْأَجَليْنِ عِنْد ابْن عَبَّاس، وَرُوِيَ عَن عَليّ وَابْن أبي ليلى أَيْضا وَاخْتَارَهُ سَحْنُون، وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس رُجُوعه وانقضاء الْعدة بِوَضْع الْحمل وَعَلِيهِ فُقَهَاء الْأَمْصَار، وَهُوَ قَول أبي هُرَيْرَة وَعَمْرو ابْن مَسْعُود وَأبي سَلمَة. وَسبب الْخلاف تعَارض الْآيَتَيْنِ فَإِن كلاًّ مِنْهُمَا عَام من وَجه وخاص من وَجه**.*
*.....*
*(254)*
*وَاخْتلف الْمُفَسِّرُونَ فِي مَعْنَاهُ فَعَن مُجَاهِد وَمُقَاتِل وَالسُّديّ وَآخَرين**:* *هُوَ الْحُوت الَّذِي يحمل الأَرْض، وَهِي رِوَايَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، وَاخْتلف فِي اسْمه، فَعَن الْكَلْبِيّ وَمُقَاتِل**:* *يهموت، وَعَن الْوَاقِدِيّ**:* *ليوثا وَعَن عَليّ: بلهوت، وَقيل**:* *هِيَ حُرُوف الرَّحْمَن، وَهِي رِوَايَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ**:* *الر وح م، وَنون حُرُوف الرحمان مقطعَة، وَعَن الْحسن وَقَتَادَة وَالضَّحَّاك**:* *النُّون، الدَّوَاء وَهِي رِوَايَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَيْضا**.* *وَعَن مُعَاوِيَة بن قُرَّة**:* *لوح من نور رَفعه الله إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَعَن ابْن كيسَان**:* *هُوَ قسم أقسم الله بِهِ، وَعَن عَطاء افْتِتَاح اسْمه نور وناصر ونصير، وَعَن جَعْفَر**:* *نون نهر فِي الْجنَّة**.*
*.....*
*(257)*
*(**يكْشف رَبنَا عَن سَاقه**)* *، من المتشابهات، وَلأَهل الْعلم فِي هَذَا الْبَاب قَولَانِ**:* *أَحدهمَا: مَذْهَب مُعظم السّلف أَو كلهم تَفْوِيض الْأَمر فِيهِ إِلَى الله تَعَالَى وَالْإِيمَان بِهِ، واعتقاد معنى يَلِيق لجلال الله عز وَجل وَالْآخر**:* *هُوَ مَذْهَب بعض الْمُتَكَلِّمين أَنَّهَا تتأول على مَا يَلِيق بِهِ، وَلَا يسوغ ذَلِك إلاَّ لمن كَانَ من أَهله بِأَن يكون عَارِفًا بِلِسَان الْعَرَب، وقواعد الْأُصُول وَالْفُرُوع، فعلى هَذَا قَالُوا**:* *المُرَاد بالساق هُنَا الشدَّة، أَي**:* *يكْشف الله عَن شدَّة وَأمر مهول، وَكَذَا فسره ابْن عَبَّاس، وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *المُرَاد بالساق النُّور الْعَظِيم، وَرُوِيَ عَن أبي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**يَوْم يكْشف عَن سَاق**)* *قَالَ: عَن نور عَظِيم يخرون لَهُ سجدا وَعَن قَتَادَة فِيمَا رَوَاهُ عبد بن حميد* *(**يَوْم يكْشف عَن سَاق**)* *عَن أَمر فظيع، وَعَن عبد الله هِيَ ستور رب الْعِزَّة إِذا كشف لِلْمُؤمنِ يَوْم الْقِيَامَة، وَعَن الرّبيع بن أنس**:* *يكْشف عَن الغطاء فَيَقَع من كَانَ آمن بِهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا سَاجِدا، وَقَالَ الْحَكِيم التِّرْمِذِيّ وَأما القَوْل من قَالَ**:* *المُرَاد بالساق الشدَّة فِي الْقِيَامَة، وَفِي هَذَا قُوَّة لأهل التعطيل، وَجَاء حَدِيث عَن ابْن مَسْعُود يرفعهُ، وَفِيه*
*وَزعم ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *أَن ذَلِك بِمَعْنى كشف الشدائد عَن الْمُؤمنِينَ فيسجدون شكرا. وَاسْتدلَّ على ذَلِك بِحَدِيث أبي مُوسَى مَرْفُوعا. فَيكْشف لَهُم الْحجاب فَيَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى الله، وَعَن ابْن مَسْعُود**:* *إِذا كَانَ يَوْم الْقِيَامَة قَامَ النَّاس لرب الْعَالمين أَرْبَعِينَ عَاما فِيهِ فَعِنْدَ ذَلِك يكْشف عَن سَاق ويتجلى لَهُم، وأوله بَعضهم بِأَن الله يكْشف لَهُم عَن سَاق لبَعض المخلوفين من مَلَائكَته وَغَيرهم، وَيجْعَل ذَلِك سَببا لبَيَان مَا شَاءَ من حكمته فِي أهل الْإِيمَان والنفاق**.* *وَعَن أبي الْعَبَّاس النَّحْوِيّ أَنه قَالَ**:* *السَّاق النَّفس. كَمَا قَالَ عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *وَالله لأقاتلن الْخَوَارِج وَلَو تلفت ساقي، فَيحْتَمل أَن يكون المُرَاد بِهِ تجلي ذَاته لَهُم وكشف الْحجب حَتَّى إِذا رَأَوْهُ سجدوا لَهُ**.* 
*....*
*(285)*
*لْحُكَمَاء يَشْمَل الْإِنْسَان كَونه نُطْفَة إِلَى أَن يَمُوت على سَبْعَة وَثَلَاثِينَ حَالا وَسَبْعَة وَثَلَاثِينَ اسْما، نُطْفَة ثمَّ علقَة ثمَّ مُضْغَة ثمَّ عظاما ثمَّ خلقا آخر ثمَّ جَنِينا*
*ثمَّ وليدا ثمَّ رضيعا ثمَّ فطيما ثمَّ يافعا ثمَّ نَاسِيا ثمَّ مترعرعا ثمَّ حزورا ثمَّ مراهقا ثمَّ محتلما ثمَّ بَالغا ثمَّ أَمْرَد ثمَّ طارا ثمَّ باقلاً ثمَّ مستطرا ثمَّ مطرخما ثمَّ مخلطا ثمَّ صملاً ثمَّ ملتحيا ثمَّ مستويا ثمَّ مصعدا ثمَّ مجتمعا. والشاب يجمع ذَلِك كُله. ثمَّ ملهوزا ثمَّ كهلاً ثمَّ أشمط ثمَّ أشيخا ثمَّ شَبَّبَ ثمَّ حوقلاً ثمَّ صفتاتا ثمَّ هما ثمَّ هرما ثمَّ مَيتا**.* *فَهَذَا معنى قَوْله**: (**لتركبن طبقًا عَن طبق**)* *والطبق فِي اللُّغَة الْحَال قَالَه الثَّعْلَبِيّ*
*وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *مَا دَامَ الْوَلَد فِي بطن أمه فَهُوَ جَنِين، فَإِذا وَلدته يُسمى صَبيا مَا دَامَ رضيعا فَإِذا فطم يُسمى غُلَاما إِلَى سبع سِنِين ثمَّ يصير يافعا إِلَى عشر حجج ثمَّ يصير حزورا إِلَى خمس عشرَة سنة ثمَّ يصير قمدا إِلَى خمس وَعشْرين سنة ثمَّ يصير عنطنا إِلَى ثَلَاثِينَ سنة ثمَّ يصير صملاً إِلَى أَرْبَعِينَ سنة ثمَّ يصير كهلاً إِلَى خمسين سنة ثمَّ يصير شَيخا إِلَى ثَمَانِينَ سنة ثمَّ يصير هما بعد ذَلِك فانيا كَبِيرا**.*



*......*
*(288)*
*مَذْهَب الإِمَام أبي جَعْفَر الطَّحَاوِيّ أَنه تجب الصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِ كلما ذكر اسْمه**.*
*...*
*(290)*
*وَاخْتلف فِي إرم ذَات الْعِمَاد فَقيل**:* *دمشق. قَالَه سعيد بن الْمسيب، وَعَن الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *هِيَ الاسكندرية، وَعَن مُجَاهِد**:* *هِيَ أمة وَمَعْنَاهَا الْقَدِيمَة، وَعَن قَتَادَة**:* *هِيَ قَبيلَة من عَاد، وَعَن ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *هِيَ جد عَاد، وَالصَّوَاب أَنَّهَا اسْم قَبيلَة أَو بَلْدَة*
*هل خيام لَا يُقِيمُونَ فِي بَلْدَة وَحَاصِل الْمَعْنى أَنه قيل لَهُم ذَات الْعِمَاد لأَنهم كَانُوا أهل عَمُود لَا يُقِيمُونَ. وَكَانُوا سيارة ينتجعون الْغَيْث وينتقلون إِلَى الكلاء حَيْثُ كَانَ ثمَّ يرجعُونَ إِلَى مَنَازِلهمْ فَلَا يُقِيمُونَ فِي مَوضِع، وَكَانُوا أهل جنان وزروع ومنازلهم كَانَت بوادي الْقرى، وَقيل**:* *سموا ذَات الْعِمَاد لبِنَاء بناه شَدَّاد بن عَاد وحكايته مَشْهُورَة فِي التفاسير**.*



*......*
*(295)*
*وَالَّذِي عقرهَا، وَهُوَ قدار بن سالف وَأمه قديرة وَهُوَ أُحَيْمِر ثَمُود الَّذِي يضْرب الْمثل فِي الشؤم، وَقَالَ ابْن قُتَيْبَة**:* *وَكَانَ أَحْمَر أشقر أَزْرَق قصير وَذكر ولد زنى، ولد على فرَاش ساف*
*.....*
*(295)*
*الْأَمر بالإغماض والتجاهل والإعراض عَن سَماع صَوت الضراط، وَكَانُوا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة إِذا وَقع من أحدهم ضرطه فِي الْمجْلس يَضْحَكُونَ وَنهى الشَّارِع عَن ذَلِك إِذا وَقع وَأمر بالتغافل عَن ذَلِك والاشتغال بِمَا كَانَ فِيهِ، وَكَانَ هَذَا من جملَة أَفعَال قوم لوط، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَإِنَّهُم كَانُوا يتضارطون فِي الْمجْلس ويتضاحكون**.*
*....*
*(302)*
*(**اقْرَأ باسم رَبك**)* *فِي قِرَاءَة: بِسم الله الرحمان الرَّحِيم، لَكِن فِي أول سُورَة الْفَاتِحَة فَقَط أَو فِي أول كل سُورَة من الْقُرْآن؟ فِيهِ خلاف مَشْهُور بَين الْعلمَاء. فمذهب الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَمَا ذكره البُخَارِيّ**.*
*مَذْهَب الْحسن أَن الْبَسْمَلَة تكْتب فِي أول الْفَاتِحَة فَقَط ويكتفي فِي الْبَاقِيَة بَين كل سورتين بالعلامة، فَإِذا كَانَ هَذَا مذْهبه كَيفَ يَقُول الدَّاودِيّ إِن أَرَادَ خطا بِغَيْر الْبَسْمَلَة فَلَيْسَ بصواب وَإِن أَرَادَ بِالْإِمَامِ بِكَسْر الْهمزَة الَّذِي هُوَ الْفَاتِحَة فَكيف يَقُول: وَإِن أَرَادَ بِالْإِمَامِ أَمَام كل سُورَة بِفَتْح الْهمزَة يَعْنِي: فَكيف يَصح ذكر الإِمَام بِالْكَسْرِ، وَيُرَاد بِهِ الإِمَام بِالْفَتْح؟ وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي: هَذَا الْمَذْكُور عَن مصحف الْحسن شذوذ، قَالَ: وَهِي على هَذَا من الْقُرْآن إِذْ لَا يكْتب فِي الْمُصحف مَا لَيْسَ بقرآن، وَلَيْسَ يلْزم قَول الشَّافِعِي: إِنَّهَا آيَة من كل سُورَة وَلَا أَنَّهَا آيَة من الْفَاتِحَة، بل يَقُول إِنَّهَا آيَة من كتاب الله تَعَالَى مقترنة مَعَ السُّورَة، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة وَدَاوُد، وَهُوَ قَول بَين الْقُوَّة لمن أنصف. وَقَالَ صَاحب (التَّوْضِيح) لَا نسلم لَهُ ذَلِك، بل من تَأمل الْأَدِلَّة ظهر لَهُ أَنَّهَا من الْفَاتِحَة وَمن كل سُورَة. قلت: مُجَرّد الْمَنْع بِغَيْر إِقَامَة الْبُرْهَان مَمْنُوع، وَمَا قَالَه بِالْعَكْسِ، بل من تَأمل الْأَدِلَّة ظهر لَهُ أَنَّهَا لَيست من الْفَاتِحَة وَلَا من أول كل سُورَة، بل هِيَ آيَة مُسْتَقلَّة أنزلت للفصل بَين السورتين، وَلِهَذَا اسْتدلَّ ابْن الْقصار الْمَالِكِي على أَن بِسم الله الرحمان الرَّحِيم لَيست بقرآن فِي أَوَائِل السُّور من قَوْله: اقْرَأ باسم رَبك لم تذكر الْبَسْمَلَة*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

المجلد العشرون "
اليوم : الثلاثاء
الموافق : 15/ رمضان / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 27/ ابريل / 2021 ميلادي 

" الفوائد المنتقاة من المجلد العشرين من " عمدة القاري " للحافظ العيني رحمه الله 


*(20/25)*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هَذَا مَحْمُول على أَنه كَانَت ولَايَة إِقَامَة الْحُدُود لكَونه نَائِبا للْإِمَام عُمُوما أَو خُصُوصا وعَلى أَن الرجل اعْترف بشربها بِلَا عذرو إِلَّا فَلَا يحد بِمُجَرَّد رِيحهَا، وعَلى أَن التَّكْذِيب كَانَ بإنكار بعضه جَاهِلا إِذا لَو أنكر حَقِيقَة لكفر، وَقد أَجمعُوا على أَن من جحد حرفا معجما عَلَيْهِ من الْقُرْآن فَهُوَ كَافِر، وَقيل**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يكون معنى قَوْله: فَضَربهُ الْحَد أَي: رَفعه إِلَى الإِمَام فَضَربهُ، وَأسْندَ الضَّرْب إِلَى نَفسه مجَازًا لكَونه كَانَ سَببا فِيهِ، وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *إِنَّمَا أَقَامَ عَلَيْهِ الْحَد لِأَنَّهُ جعل لَهُ ذَلِك من الْولَايَة أَو لِأَنَّهُ رأى أَنه أَقَامَ عَن الإِمَام بِوَاجِب أَو لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي زمَان ولَايَته الْكُوفَة فَإِنَّهُ وَليهَا فِي زمَان عمر، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وصدرا من خلَافَة عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله عَنهُ. انْتهى**.*
*وَقَول النَّوَوِيّ**:* *على أَن الرجل اعْترف بشربها بِلَا عذر وإلاَّ فَلَا يحد بِمُجَرَّد رِيحهَا فِيهَا نظر لِأَن الْمَنْقُول عَن ابْن مَسْعُود أَنه كَانَ يرى وجوب الْحَد بِمُجَرَّد وجود الرَّائِحَة**.*
*وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *فِي الحَدِيث حجَّة على من يمْنَع وجوب الْحَد بالرائحة كالحنيفة، وَقد قَالَ بِهِ مَالك وَأَصْحَابه وَجَمَاعَة من أهل الْحجاز**.* *قلت**:* *لَا حجَّة عَلَيْهِم فِيهِ لِأَن ابْن مَسْعُود مَا حد الرجل إلاَّ باعترافه، لِأَن نفس الرّيح لَيْسَ بقطعي الدّلَالَة على شرب الْخمر لاحْتِمَال الِاشْتِبَاه أَلا يُرى أَن رَائِحَة السَّفَرْجل الْمَأْكُول يشبه رَائِحَة الْخمر، فَلَا يثبت إلاَّ بِشَهَادَة أَو باعتراف**.*
*.........*
*(20/27)*
*وَذكر ابْن أبي دَاوُد من الْمُهَاجِرين أيضاتميم بن أَوْس الدَّارِيّ وَعقبَة بن عَامر وَمن الْأَنْصَار**:* *معَاذ الَّذِي يكنى أَبَا حليمة وفضالة بن عبيد ومسلمة بن مخلد، وَعَن سعيد بن جُبَير عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، قَالَ**:* *توفّي رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَقد قَرَأت الْقُرْآن وَأَنا ابْن عشر سِنِين، وَقد ظهر من هَذَا أَن الَّذين جمعُوا الْقُرْآن على عَهده صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا يحصيهم أحد وَلَا يضبطهم عدد، وَذكر القَاضِي أَبُو بكر**:* *فَإِن قيل: إِذا لم يكن دَلِيل خطاب فلأي شَيْء خص هَؤُلَاءِ الْأَرْبَعَة بِالذكر دون غَيرهم؟ قيل لَهُ**:* *إِنَّه يحْتَمل أَن يكون ذَلِك لتَعلق غَرَض الْمُتَكَلّم بهم دون غَيرهم، أَو يَقُول**:* *إِن هَؤُلَاءِ فيهم دون غَيرهم**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قد حاول بعض الْمَلَاحِدَة فِيهِ بِأَن الْقُرْآن شَرطه التَّوَاتُر فِي كَونه قُرْآنًا، وَلَا بُد من خبر جمَاعَة أحالت الْعَادة تواطئهم على الْكَذِب قلت**:* *ضَابِط التَّوَاتُر الْعلم بِهِ، وَقد يحصل بقول هَؤُلَاءِ الْأَرْبَعَة، وَأَيْضًا لَيْسَ من شَرطه أَن يتَقَبَّل جَمِيعهم بل لَو حفظه كل جُزْء مِنْهُ عدد التَّوَاتُر لَصَارَتْ الْجُمْلَة متواترا، وَقد حفظ جَمِيع أَجْزَائِهِ مئون لَا يُحصونَ**.*
*......*
*(29)*
*يروي أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود، قَالَ**:* *كَانَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يكره الرقيا إلاَّ بالمعوذات**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ البُخَارِيّ فِي صَحِيحه: لَا يَصح، وَقَالَ ابْن الْمَدِينِيّ**:* *وَفِي*
*إِسْنَاده من لَا يعرف**:* *وَابْن حَرْمَلَة لَا نعرفه فِي أصَاب عبد الله**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو حَاتِم**:* *لَيْسَ بِحَدِيث عبد الرَّحْمَن بَأْس وَلم أر أحدا يُنكره أَو يطعن عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ السَّاجِي**:* *لَا يَصح حَدِيثه، وَأما ابْن حبَان فَذكره فِي ثقاته، وَأخرج حَدِيثه فِي صَحِيح وَقَالَ الْحَاكِم**:* *صَحِيح الْإِسْنَاد،*
*.....*
*(30)*
*(**كفتاه**)* *أَي: عَن قيام اللَّيْل، وَقيل**:* *مَا يكون من الْآفَات تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَة، وَقيل**:* *من الشَّيْطَان وشره، وَقيل**:* *كفتاه من حزبه إِن كَانَ لَهُ حزب من الْقُرْآن، وَقيل**:* *حَسبه بهما أجرا وفضلاً، وَقيل**:* *أقل مَا يَكْفِي فِي قيام اللَّيْل آيتان مَعَ أم الْقُرْآن وَقَالَ المظهري: أَي دفعتا عَن قاريهما شَرّ الْإِنْس وَالْجِنّ، وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: كفتاه عَن قِرَاءَة سُورَة الْكَهْف وَآيَة الْكُرْسِيّ. انْتهى. لم يقل النَّوَوِيّ ذَلِك وَكَانَ سَبَب وهمه أَنه عِنْد النَّوَوِيّ عقيب هَذَا بَاب فضل سُورَة الْكَهْف*
*وَآيَة الْكُرْسِيّ، فَلَعَلَّ النُّسْخَة الَّتِي كَانَت لَهُ سقط مِنْهَا شَيْء فصحف عَلَيْهِ*
*....*
*(31)*
*(**تِلْكَ السكينَة**)* *وَاخْتلف أهل التَّأْوِيل فِي تَفْسِير السكينَة، فَعَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *هِيَ ريح هفافة لَهَا وَجه كوجه الْإِنْسَان، وَعنهُ**:* *إِنَّهَا ريح خجوج وَلها رأسان، وَعَن مُجَاهِد**:* *لَهَا رَأس كرأس الهر وجناحان وذنب كذنب الهر، وَعَن الرّبيع**:* *هِيَ دَابَّة مثل الهر لعينيها شُعَاع فَإِذا التقى الْجَمْعَانِ أخرجت فَنَظَرت إِلَيْهِم فينهزم ذَلِك الْجَيْش من الرعب وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَالسُّديّ: هِيَ طست من ذهب من الْجنَّة يغسل فِيهَا قُلُوب الْأَنْبِيَاء، عَلَيْهِم الصرة وَالسَّلَام، وَعَن ابْن مَالك**:* *طست من ذهب ألْقى فِيهَا مُوسَى، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، الألواح والتوراة والعصا**.* *وَعَن وهب**:* *روح من الله يتَكَلَّم، إِذا اخْتلفُوا فِي شَيْء بيَّن لَهُم مَا يُرِيدُونَ**.* *وَعَن الضَّحَّاك**:* *الرَّحْمَة، وَعَن عَطاء مَا يعْرفُونَ من الْآيَات فيسكنون إِلَيْهَا، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَار الطَّبَرِيّ، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *الْمُخْتَار أَنَّهَا من الْمَخْلُوقَات فِيهِ طمأنينة وَرَحْمَة وَمَعَهُ الْمَلَائِكَة، وَقد تكَرر فِي الْقُرْآن والْحَدِيث لفظ السكينَة، فَيحل فيكل مَوضِع وَردت فِيهِ على مَا يَلِيق بِهِ من الْمعَانِي الْمَذْكُورَة، وَالَّذِي يَلِيق فِي الْمَذْكُور فِي الْبَاب قَول الضَّحَّاك، وَالله أعلم**.*
*....*
*(33)*
*إِن قِرَاءَة* *{**قل هُوَ الله أحد**} (**الْإِخْلَاص: 1**)* *لتعدل ثلث الْقُرْآن**.*
*وَاخْتلف فِي مَعْنَاهُ**.* *فَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ**:* *الْقُرْآن ثَلَاثَة أنحاء: قصَص وَأَحْكَام وصفات الله، عز وَجل، وَهَذِه السُّورَة متمحضة للصفات، وَهِي ثلث وجزء من الثَّلَاثَة، وَقيل**:* *ثَوَابهَا يُضَاعف بِقدر ثَوَاب ثلث الْقُرْآن بِغَيْر تَضْعِيف، وَقيل**:* *الْقُرْآن لَا يتَجَاوَز ثَلَاثَة أَقسَام: الْإِرْشَاد إِلَى معرفَة ذَات الله تَعَالَى، وَمَعْرِفَة أَسمَاء وَصِفَاته وَمَعْرِفَة أَفعاله وسننه، وَلما اشْتَمَلت هَذِه السُّورَة على التَّقْدِيس وازنها رَسُول الله صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسلم، بِثلث الْقُرْآن**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِن من عمل بِمَا تضمنته من الْإِقْرَار بِالتَّوْحِيدِ والإذعان بالخالق كمن قَرَأَ ثلث الْقُرْآن، وَقيل**:* *قَالَ ذَلِك لشخص بِعَيْنِه قَصده رَسُول الله صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسلم، وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *نقُول بِمَا ثَبت عَن النَّبِي صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلَا نعده وَنكل مَا جهلناه من مَعْنَاهُ فنره إِلَيْهِ، صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَلَا نَدْرِي لم تعدل هَذِه ثلث الْقُرْآن**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن رَاهَوَيْه**:* *لَيْسَ مَعْنَاهُ أَن لَو قَرَأَ الْقُرْآن كُله كَانَت قِرَاءَة* *{**قل هُوَ الله أحد**} (**الْإِخْلَاص: 1**)* *تعدل ذَلِك إذاقرأها ثَلَاث مَرَّات، لَا، وَلَو قَرَأَهَا أَكثر من مِائَتي مرّة**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو الْحسن الْقَابِسِيّ**:* *لَعَلَّ الرجل الَّذِي بَات يُرَدِّدهَا كَانَت مُنْتَهى حفظه فجَاء يقلل عمله، فَقَالَ لَهُ سيدنَا رَسُوله الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *إِنَّهَا التعدل ثلث الْقُرْآن ترغيبا فِي عمل الْخَيْر، وَإِن قل**:* *وَللَّه عز وَجل أَن يجازي عَبده على الْيَسِير بِأَفْضَل مِمَّا يجازي لكثير**.* *وَقَالَ الْأصيلِيّ**:* *مَعْنَاهُ يعدل ثَوَابهَا ثلث الْقُرْآن لَيْسَ فِيهِ* *{**قل هُوَ الله أحد**} (**الْإِخْلَاص: 1**)* *وَأما تَفْضِيل كَلَام رَبنَا بعضه على بعض فَلَا، لِأَنَّهُ كُله صفة لَهُ، وَهَذَا مَا ماشٍ على أحد المذهبين أَنه لَا تَفْضِيل فِيهِ، وَنَقله الْمُهلب عَن الْأَشْعَرِيّ وَأبي بكربن أبي الطّيب وَجَمَاعَة عُلَمَاء السّنة**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *فِي مُسْند ابْن ووهب عَن ابْن لَهِيعَة عَن الْحَارِث بن يزِيد عَن أبي الْهَيْثَم عَن أبي سعيد، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه قَالَ**:* *بَات قَتَادَة بن النُّعْمَان يقْرَأ* *{**قل هُوَ الله أحد**} (**الْإِخْلَاص: 1**)* *حَتَّى أصبح، فَذكرهَا لرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَالَ**:* *وَالَّذِي نَفسِي بِيَدِهِ أَنَّهَا لتعدت ثلث الْقُرْآن أَو نصفه**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ أَبُو عمر: هَذَا شكّ من الرواي لَا يجوز أَن يكون شكا من النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على أَنَّهَا لَفْظَة غير مَحْفُوظَة فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَلَا فِي غَيره وَالصَّحِيح الثَّابِت فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث وَغَيره أَنَّهَا لتعدل ثلث الْقُرْآن من غير شكّ، وَقد رُوِيَ ثلث الْقُرْآن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، أبي بن كَعْب وَعمر، ذكرهمَا أَبُو عمر وَأَبُو أَيُّوب وَأَبُو مَسْعُود الْأنْصَارِيّ وَسماك عَن النُّعْمَان بن بشير وَأَبَان عَن أنس*
*.....*
*(40 )*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي معنى التَّغَنِّي، فَعَن الشَّافِعِي**:* *تَحْسِين الصَّوْت بِالْقُرْآنِ، وَيُؤَيِّدهُ قَول ابْن أبي مليكَة فِي سنَن أبي دَاوُد إِذا لم يكن حسن الصَّوْت يُحسنهُ مَا اسْتَطَاعَ، وَقيل**:* *يَسْتَغْنِي بِهِ، وَكَذَا وَقع فِي رِوَايَة أَحْمد عَن وَكِيع وَقيل**:* *يَسْتَغْنِي بِهِ عَن أَخْبَار الْأُمَم الْمَاضِيَة والكتب الْمُتَقَدّمَة، وَقيل**:* *مَعْنَاهُ التشاغل بِهِ والتغني، وَقيل**:* *ضد الْفقر، وَقيل**:* *من لم يرتح لقرَاءَته وسماعه، وَقَالَ الإِمَام**:* *أوضح الْوُجُوه فِي تَأْوِيله: من لم يغنه الْقُرْآن وَلم يَنْفَعهُ فِي إيمَانه وَلم يصدق بِمَا فِيهِ من وعد ووعيد فَلَيْسَ منا، وَمن تَأَول بِهَذَا التَّأْوِيل كره الْقِرَاءَة بالألحان والترجيع، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن أنس وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وَالْحسن وَابْن سِيرِين وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن الْقَاسِم وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن الْأسود فِيمَا ذكره ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي كتاب الثَّوَاب وَقَالُوا**:* *كَانُوا يكرهونها بتطريب، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ**:* *المُرَاد بِهِ تَحْسِين الصَّوْت والترجيع بقرَاءَته والتغني بِمَا شَاءَ من الْأَصْوَات واللحون الشَّافِعِي وَآخَرُونَ، وَذكر عمر بن شبة قَالَ**:* *ذكرت لأبي عَاصِم النَّبِيل تَأْوِيل ابْن عُيَيْنَة الَّذِي ذكره عَن قريب، فَقَالَ**:* *مَا يصنع ابْن عُيَيْنَة شَيْئا، حَدثنَا ابْن جريج عَن عَطاء عَن عبيد بن عُمَيْر قَالَ**:* *كَانَ لداود عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، معزفة يتَغَنَّى عَلَيْهَا ويبكى ويبكى، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *أَنه كَانَ يقْرَأ الزبُور بسبعين لحنا وَيقْرَأ قِرَاءَة يطرب مِنْهَا المحموم، فَإِذا أَرَادَ أَن يبكي نَفسه لم تيقدابة فِي بر أَو بَحر إِلَّا أنصتن يسمعن ويبكين، وَمن الْحجَّة لهَذَا القَوْل أَيْضا حَدِيث ابْن مُغفل فِي وصف قِرَاءَة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَفِيه**:* *ثَلَاث مَرَّات، وَهَذَا غَايَة الترجيع، ذكره البُخَارِيّ فِي الِاعْتِصَام، وَسُئِلَ الشَّافِعِي عَن تَأْوِيل ابْن عُيَيْنَة، فَقَالَ**:* *نَحن أعلم بِهَذَا لَو أَرَادَ الِاسْتِغْنَاء لقَالَ: من لم يسْتَغْن بِالْقُرْآنِ، وَلَكِن لما قَالَ**:* *من لم يَتَغَنَّ بِالْقُرْآنِ، علمنَا أَنه أَرَادَ بِهِ التَّغَنِّي، وَكَذَلِكَ فسره*
*....*
*(41 )*
*وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *ومعقول: إِن الترنم لَا يكون إلاَّ بالصوت إِذا حسنه وطرب بِهِ وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد الْقَاسِم بن سَلام: تحمل الْأَحَادِيث الَّتِي جَاءَت فِي حسن الصَّوْت على التحزن والتخويف والتشويق، وَرُوِيَ سُفْيَان عَن ابْن جريج عَن ابْن طَاوس عَن أَبِيه أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سُئِلَ**:* *أَي النَّاس أحسن صَوتا بِالْقُرْآنِ؟ قَالَ**: (**الَّذِي إِذا سمعته رَأَيْته خشِي الله تَعَالَى وَعند الْآجُرِيّ من حَدِيث عبد الله بن جَعْفَر عَن إِبْرَاهِيم عَن أبي الزبير عَن جَابر يرفعهُ: أحسن النَّاس صَوتا بِالْقُرْآنِ الَّذِي إِذا سمعته يقْرَأ حسبته يخْشَى الله عز وَجل**.*

*.....*
*وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *يجْهر بِهِ مَعْنَاهُ بتحسين صَوته وتحزينه وترقيقه، وَيسْتَحب ذَلِك مَا لم تخرجه الألحان عَن حد الْقِرَاءَة فَإِن أفرط حَتَّى زَاد حرفا أَو أخْفى حرفا فَهُوَ حرَام**.*
*....*
*(43)*
*ن قِرَاءَة الْقُرْآن أفضل أَعمال الْبر كلهَا، لِأَنَّهُ لما كَانَ من تعلم الْقُرْآن أَو علمه أفضل النَّاس أَو خَيرهمْ دلّ عَليّ على مَا قُلْنَا**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *إيما أفضل تعلم الْقُرْآن أَو تعلم الْفِقْه؟ قلت**:* *قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ: تعلم اللَّازِم مِنْهُمَا فرض على الْأَعْيَان، وَتعلم جميعهما فرض على الْكِفَايَة إِذا قَامَ بِهِ قوم سقط عَن البَاقِينَ، فَإِن فَرضنَا الْكَلَام فِي التزيد مِنْهُمَا على قدر الْوَاجِب فِي حق الْأَعْيَان فالمتشاغل بالفقه أفضل، وَذَلِكَ رَاجع إِلَى حَاجَة الْإِنْسَان لِأَنَّهُ الْفِقْه أفضل من الْقِرَاءَة، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ القارىء فِي زمن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هُوَ الأفقه فَلذَلِك قدم القارىء فِي الصَّلَاة**.*
*....*
*(45)*
*خْتلف فِي اسْم هَذِه الْمَرْأَة الواهبة نَفسهَا للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَقيل**:* *هِيَ خَوْلَة بنت حَكِيم، وَقيل**:* *هِيَ أم شريك الْأَزْدِيَّة، وَقيل**:* *مَيْمُونَة، حُكيَ هَذِه الْأَقْوَال الثَّلَاثَة أَبُو الْقَاسِم بن بشكوال فِي كتاب المبهماتوق ال شَيخنَا زين الدّين لَا يَصح شَيْء من هَذِه الْأَقْوَال الثَّلَاثَة أما خوله فَإِنَّهَا لم تتَزَوَّج، وَكَذَلِكَ أم شريك لم تتَزَوَّج، وَأما مَيْمُونَة فَكَانَت إِحْدَى زَوْجَاته، فَلَا يَصح أَن تكون هَذِه لِأَن هَذِه قدر زَوجهَا لغيره*
*......*
*(45)*
*جَوَاز عقد النِّكَاح بِلَفْظ الْهِبَة، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَالثَّوْري وَالْحسن بن حَيّ**.* *وَصورته أَن يَقُول الرجل**:* *قد وهبت لَك ابْنَتي، فَيَقُول الآخر**:* *قبلت أَو تزوجت، وسواه فِي ذَلِك سميا الْمهْر أَو لَا فَإِن سمياه فلهَا الْمُسَمّى وإلاَّ فلهَا مهر مثلهَا**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *لَا ينْعَقد بِلَفْظ الْهِبَة، وَبِه قَالَ ربيعَة وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَأَبُو عبيد وَمَالك على اخْتِلَاف عَنهُ. وَلَا خلاف فِي جَوَاز هبة الْمَرْأَة نَفسهَا للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَهُوَ من خَصَائِصه لقَوْله عز وَجل**: {**وَامْرَأَة مُؤمنَة إِن وهبت نَفسهَا للنَّبِي**} (**الْأَحْزَاب: 05**)* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم عَن مَالك: لَا تحل الْهِبَة لأحد بعد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَفِيه مَا يسْتَدلّ بِهِ الشَّافِعِي على جَوَاز النِّكَاح بِمَا تراضى عَلَيْهِ الزَّوْجَانِ**:* *كالسوط والنعل، وَإِن كَانَت قِيمَته أقل من دِرْهَم، وَبِه قَالَ ربيعَة وَأَبُو الزِّنَاد وَابْن أبي ذِئْب وَيحيى بن سعيد وَاللَّيْث بن سعد وَمُسلم بن خَالِد الزنْجِي وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَدَاوُد وَابْن وهب من الْمَالِكِيَّة، وَقَالَ مَالك لَا يجوز أقل من ربع دِينَار قِيَاسا على الْقطع فِي السّرقَة، وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *وَجَائِز أَن يكون صَدَاقا كل مَاله نصف قلَّ أَو كثر، وَلَو أَنه حَبَّة بر أَو حَبَّة شعير أَو غير ذَلِك، وَاسْتدلَّ على ذَلِك بقوله**: (**وَلَو خَاتمًا من حَدِيد**)* *وَعَن إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ: أكره أَن يكون الْمهْر بِمثل أجر الْبَغي وَلَكِن الْعشْرَة وَالْعِشْرين، وَعنهُ**:* *السّنة فِي النِّكَاح الرطل من الْفضة، وَعَن الشّعبِيّ**:* *كَانُوا يكْرهُونَ أَن يتَزَوَّج الرجل على أقل من ثَلَاث أواقي**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه**:* *لَا يجوز أَن يكون الصَدَاق أقل من عشرَة دَرَاهِم، لما رُوِيَ ابْن أبي شيبَة فِي مُصَنفه**:* *عَن شريك عَن دَاوُد الزعافري عَن الشّعبِيّ، قَالَ**:* *قَالَ عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *لَا مهر أقل من عشرَة دَرَاهِم. وَالظَّاهِر أَنه قَالَ تَوْفِيقًا لِأَنَّهُ بَاب لَا يُوصل إِلَيْهِ بِالِاجْتِهَادِ وَالْقِيَاس**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ ابْن حزم: الرِّوَايَة عَن عَليّ بَاطِلَة لِأَنَّهَا عَن دَاوُد الزعافري، وَهُوَ فِي غَايَة السُّقُوط، ثمَّ هِيَ مُرْسلَة لِأَن الشّعبِيّ لم يسمع من عَليّ قطّ حَدِيثا**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ ابْن عدي: لم أَرَ لَهُ حَدِيثا مُنْكرا جَاوز الْحَد إِذا رُوِيَ عَنهُ ثِقَة، وَإِن كَانَ لَيْسَ بِقَوي فِي الحَدِيث فَإِنَّهُ يكْتب حَدِيثه وَيقبل إِذا رُوِيَ عَنهُ ثِقَة، وَذكر عَن الْمزي أَن الشّعبِيّ سمع عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، وَلَئِن سلمنَا أَن رِوَايَته مُرْسلَة فقد قَالَ الْعجلِيّ**:* *مُرْسل الشّعبِيّ صَحِيح وَلَا يكَاد يُرْسل إلاَّ صَحِيحا**.* *وَالْجَوَاب عَن قَوْله**: (**وَلَو خَاتمًا من حَدِيد**)* *أَنه خَارج مخرج الْمُبَالغَة كَمَا فِي قَوْله: تصدقوا وَلَو بظلف محرق، وَفِي لفظ**:* *وَلَو بفرسن شَاة، وَلَيْسَ الظلْف والفرسن مِمَّا يتَصَدَّق بهما وَلَا مِمَّا ينتفعه بهما، وَيُقَال**:* *وَلَعَلَّ الْخَاتم كَانَ يُسَاوِي ربع دِينَار، وَيُقَال**:* *لَعَلَّ التماسه للخاتم لم يكن كل الصَدَاق بل شَيْء يعجله لَهَا قبل الدُّخُول: وَفِيه: إجَازَة اتِّخَاذ خَاتم الْحَدِيد. وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي جَوَاز لبسه، وَفِيه**:* *مَا يسْتَدلّ بِهِ الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة، والظاهرية على جَوَاز التَّزْوِيج على سُورَة من الْقُرْآن، وَعَلِيهِ أَن يعلمهَا وَلم يجوز ذَلِك أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَمَالك وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة صَحِيحَة وَاللَّيْث بن سعد وَإِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه، وَقَالُوا**:* *إِذا تزَوجهَا عَليّ تَعْلِيم سُورَة فَالنِّكَاح صَحِيح وَيجب فِيهِ مهر مثلهَا، وَهَذَا كمن تزوج امْرَأَة وَلم يسم لَهَا مهْرا فَإِنَّهُ يجب مهْرا لمثل وَأجَاب الطَّحَاوِيّ عَنهُ* 
*.....*
*(47)*
*(**كَيْت وَكَيْت**)* *قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: كَيْت وَكَيْت، يعبر بهما عَن الْجمل الْكَثِيرَة، والْحَدِيث الطَّوِيل، وَمثلهَا**:* *ذيت وذيت، وَقَالَ ثَعْلَب**:* *كَيْت للأفعال، وذيت للأسماء، وَحكى ابْن التِّين عَن الدَّاودِيّ أَن هَذِه الْكَلِمَة مثل**:* *كَذَا إلاَّ بالمؤنث، وَزعم أَبُو السعادات أَن أَصْلهَا**:* *كيه، بِالتَّشْدِيدِ وَالتَّاء فِيهَا بدل من إِحْدَى الياءين وَالْهَاء الَّتِي فِي الأَصْل محذوفة وَقد تضم التَّاء وتكسر*
*.....*
*(49)*
*جَوَاز الْقِرَاءَة للراكب على الدَّابَّة، وَكَأَنَّهُ أَرَادَ بِهَذَا الرَّد على من كره الْقِرَاءَة على الدَّابَّة، نَقله ابْن أبي دَاوُد عَن بعض السّلف، كَيفَ يكره وأصل الْقِرَاءَة على الدَّابَّة مَوْجُود فِي الْقُرْآن؟ قَالَ عز وَجل**: {**لتستووا على ظُهُوره ثمَّ تَذكرُوا نعْمَة ربكُم استوتيم عَلَيْهِ**} (**الزخرف: 31**)* *الْآيَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *الْقِرَاءَة على الدَّابَّة سنة مَوْجُودَة، وأصل هَذِه السّنة قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**لتستووا**} (**الزخرف: 31**)* *الْآيَة*
*....*
*(50)*
*وَقَالَ الْجُمْهُور**:* *جَازَ النسْيَان عَلَيْهِ فِيمَا لَيْسَ طَرِيقه الْبَلَاغ والتعليم بِشَرْط أَن لَا يقْرَأ عَلَيْهِ، بل لَا بُد أَن يذكرهُ، وَأما غَيره فَلَا يجوز قبل التَّبْلِيغ، وَأما نِسْيَان مَا بلغه كَمَا فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث فَهُوَ جَائِز بِلَا خلاف**.*
*....*
*باب حسن الصوت بالقرآن)*
*كَانَ عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، يقدم الشَّاب الْحسن الصَّوْت لحسن صَوته بَين يَدي الْقَوْم**.*
*حدَّثنا مُحَمَّدُ بنُ خَلَفٍ أبُو بَكْرٍ حدَّثنا أبُو يَحْيَى الحِمَّانِيُّ حدَّثَنا بُرَيْدُ بنُ عبْدِ الله بنِ أبِي بُرْدَةَ عنْ أبِي مُوسَى، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، عنِ النبيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ لهُ**:* *يَا أَبا مُوسَى! لَقَدْ أوتيتَ مِزْمارا مِنْ مَزَامِيرِ آلِ دَاودَ**.*
*.....*

*(58)*
*عدم التَّحْدِيد فِي كمية الْقِرَاءَة لِأَنَّهُ عَام يَشْمَل الْجُزْء من الْقُرْآن وَأَقل مِنْهُ وَأكْثر مِنْهُ على حسب التَّيْسِير، فَلَا يَقْتَضِي جُزْءا معينا، وَلَا محدودا، وَلَا وقتا محدودا وَلَا معينا، وَمَا ورد فِيهِ من الْأَحَادِيث وَالْأَخْبَار لَا يدل على تنصيص الكمية فِي الْقدر وَالْوَقْت، فَافْهَم**.*
*....*
*(60)*
*قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي. مُقْتَضى لَا تزد أَن لَا تجوز الزِّيَادَة**.* *قلت**:* *لَعَلَّ ذَلِك بِالنّظرِ إِلَى الْمُخَاطب، خاطبه لضَعْفه وعجزه. أَو أَن النَّهْي لَيْسَ للتَّحْرِيم، وَكَانَ أبي بن كَعْب يختمه فِي ثَمَان. وَكَانَ الْأسود يختمه فِي سِتّ، وعلقمة فِي خمس، وَرُوِيَ عَن معَاذ بن جبل، وَكَانَت طَائِفَة تقْرَأ الْقُرْآن كُله فِي لَيْلَة أَو رَكْعَة. وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن عُثْمَان بن عَفَّان وَتَمِيم الدَّارِيّ. وَكَانَ سليم يختك الْقُرْآن فِي لَيْلَة ثَلَاث مَرَّات، ذكر ذَلِك أَبُو عبيد**.* *وَقَالَ صَاحب التَّوْضِيح**:* *أَكثر مَا بلغنَا، قِرَاءَة ثَمَان ختمات فِي الْيَوْم وَاللَّيْلَة، وَقَالَ السّلمِيّ**:* *سَمِعت الشَّيْخ أَبَا عُثْمَان المغربي يَقُول: ابْن الْكَاتِب يخْتم بِالنَّهَارِ أَربع ختمات وبالليل أَربع ختمات*
*.....*
*(65)*
*أَن النِّكَاح من سنة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَزعم الْمُهلب أَنه من سنَن الْإِسْلَام، وَأَنه لَا رَهْبَانِيَّة فِيهِ. وَأَن من تَركه رَاغِبًا عَن سنَنه النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَهُوَ مَذْمُوم مُبْتَدع وَمن تَركه من أجل أَنه أرْفق لَهُ وأعون على الْعِبَادَة فَلَا ملامة عَلَيْهِ، وَزعم دَاوُد وَمن تبعه أَنه وَاجِب. وَأَن الْوَاجِب عِنْدهم العقد لَا الدُّخُول فَإِنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يجب عِنْدهم فِي الْعُمر مرّة، وَعند أَكثر الْعلمَاء هُوَ مَنْدُوب إِلَيْهِ وَعند أَحْمد فِي رِوَايَة**:* *يلْزمه الزواج أَو التَّسَرِّي إِذا خَافَ الْعَنَت، وَغَيره لم يشْتَرط خوف الْعَنَت**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *ظَاهر الْآيَة يدل على وُجُوبه؟ قلت**:* *حصل الْجَواب عَنهُ بِمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ فِي أول الْبَاب، وَأَيْضًا فَإِن آخر الْآيَة وَهُوَ قَوْله**: {**أَو مَا ملكت أَيْمَانكُم**} (**النِّسَاء: 3**)* *وينافي الْوُجُوب، وَذَلِكَ لِأَن فِيهِ*
*تَّخْيِير بَين النِّكَاح والتسري، فالتسري لَا يجب بالِاتِّفَاقِ، فكذالك النِّكَاح لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَصح التَّخْيِير بَين وَاجِب وَغَيره، وَعند الشَّافِعِي**:* *التخلي لِلْعِبَادَةِ أفضل لقَوْله عز وَجل فِي يحيى عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام وَسَيِّدًا وَحَصُورًا وَهُوَ الَّذِي لَا يَأْتِي النِّسَاء مَعَ الْقُدْرَة على إتيانهن، فمدح الله بِهِ، وَلَو كَانَ النِّكَاح أفضل مَا مدح بِهِ وَالْجَوَاب عَنهُ أَن الشَّافِعِي لَا يرى شرع من قبلنَا شرعا لنا، فَكيف يحْتَج بِمَا لَا يرَاهُ؟ وَنحن نقُول**:* *شرع لنا مَا لم ينص الله على إِنْكَاره**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *إِن النِّكَاح مُعَاملَة فَلَا فضل لَهَا على الْعِبَادَة**.* *قُلْنَا**:* *هَذَا نظر إِلَى ظَاهره دون مَعْنَاهُ، وَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَن ينظر إِلَى الصُّور وَيتْرك الْمعَانِي، فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ من أَصله ذَلِك، وَلَو كَانَ التخلي لِلْعِبَادَةِ خيرا من النِّكَاح نظرا إِلَى صورته مَا قطع النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَحكم الصُّورَة بِالسنةِ، وَلَيْسَ فِي مدح حَال يحيى، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، مَا يدل على أَنه أفضل من النِّكَاح، فَإِن مدح الصّفة فِي ذَاتهَا لَا يَقْتَضِي ذمّ غَيرهَا ذَلِك أَن النِّكَاح لم يفضل على التخلي لِلْعِبَادَةِ بصورته، وَإِنَّمَا تميز عَنهُ بِمَعْنَاهُ فِي تحصين النَّفس، وَبَقَاء الْوَلَد الصَّالح وَتَحْقِيق الْمِنَّة فِي النّسَب والصهر، فقضاء الشَّهْوَة فِي النِّكَاح لَيْسَ مَقْصُودا فِي ذَاته، وَإِنَّمَا أكد النِّكَاح بِالْأَمر قولا، وأكده بِخلق الشَّهْوَة خلقَة حَتَّى يكون ذَلِك أدعى للوفاء بمصالحه، والتيسير بمقاصده،* 
*وَهَذَا أَمر تفطن لَهُ أَبُو حنيفَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ*
*وَمن قَالَ بقوله**:* *وَمن الثَّابِت برهانه على فَضِيلَة النِّكَاح أَنه يجوز مَعَ الْإِعْسَار، وَلَا ينْتَظر بِهِ حَالَة الثروة، بل هُوَ سَببهَا أَن كَانَا فقيرين**.* *قَالَ الله تَعَالَى**: {**أَن يَكُونُوا فُقَرَاء يُغْنِهِم الله من فَضله**} (**النُّور: 23**)* *فندب إِلَيْهِ ووعد بِهِ الْغَنِيّ، وَقد سبق حَدِيث الرجل الَّذِي لم يجد خَاتمًا من حَدِيد يصدق بِهِ زَوجته، وَهُوَ نَص على نِكَاح من لَا يقدر على فطر لَيْلَة بنائِهِ بهَا، وَلَا شكّ أَن التَّرْجِيح يتبع الْمصَالح ومقاديرها مُخْتَلفَة، وَصَاحب الشَّرْع صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أعلم بِتِلْكَ الْمَقَادِير والمصالح**.*
*......*
*(67)*
*قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *والشاب عِنْد أَصْحَابنَا هُوَ من بلغ وَلم يُجَاوز ثلاثن سنة، وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *يُقَال لَهُ: حدث إِلَى سِتّ عشرَة سنة ثمَّ شَاب إِلَى اثْنَيْنِ وَثَلَاثِينَ، ثمَّ كهل وَكَذَا ذكر الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  ، وَقَالَ ابْن شَاس الْمَالِكِي فِي الْجَوَاهِر إِلَى أَرْبَعِينَ، وَإِنَّمَا خص الشَّبَاب بِالْخِطَابِ لِأَن الْغَالِب وجود قُوَّة الدَّاعِي فيهم*

*....*
*(68)*
*وفال النَّوَوِيّ**:* *اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي المُرَاد بِالْبَاءَةِ هُنَا على قَوْلَيْنِ: يرجعان إِلَى معنى وَاحِد، أصَحهمَا**:* *أَن المُرَاد مَعْنَاهَا اللّغَوِيّ وَهُوَ الْجِمَاع، فتقدير من اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْكُم الْجِمَاع لقدرته على مؤونته وَهِي مُؤَن النِّكَاح فليتزوج، وَمن لم يسْتَطع الْجِمَاع لعَجزه عَن مؤنه فَعَلَيهِ بِالصَّوْمِ ليقطع شَهْوَته يقطع شَرّ منيه كَمَا يقطعهُ الوجاء، وعَلى هَذَا القَوْل وَقع الْخطاب مَعَ الشَّبَاب الَّذين هم مَظَنَّة شَهْوَة النِّسَاء وَلَا ينفكون عَنْهَا غَالِبا**.* *وَالْقَوْل الثَّانِي**:* *إِن المُرَاد هُنَا بِالْبَاءَةِ مُؤَن النِّكَاح، سَمِعت باسم مَا يلازمهما، وَتَقْدِيره**:* *من اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْكُم مُؤَن النِّكَاح فليتزوج، وَمن لم يسْتَطع فَعَلَيهِ بِالصَّوْمِ**.* *قَالُوا**:* *وَالْعَاجِز عَن الْجِمَاع لَا يحْتَاج إِلَى الصَّوْم لدفع الشَّهْوَة، فَوَجَبَ تَأْوِيل الْبَاءَة على الْمُؤَن، وانفصل الْقَائِلُونَ بِالْأولِ عَن ذَلِك بالتقدير الْمَذْكُور. انْتهى**.*
*....*
*(69)*
*وَوَقع فِي رِوَايَة مُسلم: فَإِنَّهُ لَهُ وَجَاء، وَهُوَ الإخصاء وَهِي زِيَادَة مدرجة فِي الْخَبَر، وَتَفْسِير الوجاء بِالْإِخْصَاءِ فِيهِ نظر، فَإِن الوجاء**:* *رض الانثيين، والإخصاء**:* *قلعهما، وَإِطْلَاق الوجاء على الصّيام من مجَاز المشابهة، وَقَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَة قَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَجَاء، بِفَتْح الْوَاو مَقْصُور وَالْأول أَكثر، وَاسْتدلَّ بِهِ الْخطابِيّ على جَوَاز المعالجة لقطع شَهْوَة النِّكَاح بالأدوية، وَحَكَاهُ الْبَغَوِيّ فِي شرح السّنة وَيَنْبَغِي أَن يحمل على دَوَاء يسكن الشَّهْوَة دون مَا يقطعهَا أَصَالَة لِأَنَّهُ قد يقدر بعد فيندم لفَوَات ذَلِك فِي حَقه، وَقد صرح الشَّافِعِيَّة*
*بِأَنَّهُ لَا يكسرها بالكافور وَنَحْوه، وَاسْتدلَّ بِهِ بعض الْمَالِكِيَّة على تَحْرِيم الاستمناء، وَقد ذكر أَصْحَابنَا الْحَنَفِيَّة أَنه يُبَاح عِنْد الْعَجز لأجل تسكين الشَّهْوَة**.*

*.....*
*(70)*
*رُوِيَ مُسلم الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور من طَرِيق عَطاء، ثمَّ قَالَ فِي آخِره**:* *قَالَ عَطاء الَّتِي لَا يقسم لَهَا صَفِيَّة بنت حييّ بن أَخطب قلت: حكى عِيَاض عَن الطَّحَاوِيّ أَن هَذَا وهم وَصَوَابه سَوْدَة، وَإِنَّمَا غلط فِيهِ ابْن جريج راوية عَن عَطاء، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هَذَا وهم من ابْن جريج الرَّاوِي عَن عَطاء، وَإِنَّمَا الصَّوَاب سَوْدَة، كَمَا فِي الْأَحَادِيث فَإِن قلت**:* *يحْتَمل أَن تكون رِوَايَة ابْن جريج صَحِيحَة وَيكون ذَلِك فِي آخر أمره حَيْثُ رُوِيَ الْجَمِيع، فَكَانَ يقسم لجميعهن إلاَّ لصفية**.* *قلت**:* *قد أخرج ابْن سعد من ثَلَاثَة طرق أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يقسم لصفية كَمَا يقسم لنسائه**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قد أخرج ابْن سعد هَذِه الطّرق كلهَا من رِوَايَة الْوَاقِدِيّ، وَهُوَ لَيْسَ بِحجَّة قلت**:* *مَا لِلْوَاقِدِي وَقد رُوِيَ عَنهُ الشَّافِعِي وَأَبُو بكر بن أبي شيبَة وَأَبُو عبيد وَأَبُو خَيْثَمَة، وَعَن مُصعب الزبيرِي ثِقَة مَأْمُون، وَكَذَا قَالَ الْمسَيبِي،*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد**:* *ثِقَة، وَعَن الداروردي**:* *الْوَاقِدِيّ أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ فِي الحَدِيث، مَاتَ قَاضِيا بِبَغْدَاد سنة سبع وَمِائَتَيْنِ وَدفن فِي مَقَابِر الخيزران وَهُوَ ابْن ثَمَان وَسبعين سنة*
*......*
*(73 )*
*لَا يجوز لأحد من الْمُسلمين تَحْرِيم شَيْء مِمَّا أحل الله لِعِبَادِهِ الْمُؤمنِينَ على نَفسه من طَيّبَات المطاعم والملابس والمناكح بإحلال ذَلِك لَهَا بعض الْمَشَقَّة، أَو أَمنه، وَلَا فضل فِي ترك شَيْء مِمَّا أحله الله تَعَالَى لِعِبَادِهِ وَالْفضل وَالْبر فِيمَا هُوَ فعل مَا ندب الله عباده إِلَيْهِ، وَعمل بِهِ رَسُوله وسنه لأمته وَتَبعهُ على هَذَا الْمِنْهَاج الْأَئِمَّة الراشدون، فَإِذا كَانَ ذَلِك تبين خطأ من آثر لِبَاس الشّعْر وَالصُّوف على لِبَاس الْقطن والكتان إِذا قدر على لبس ذَلِك من حلّه، وآثر أكل الفول والعدس على خبز الْبر وَالشعِير، وَترك أكل اللَّحْم والودك حذرا من عَارض الْحَاجة إِلَى النِّسَاء، وَالْأولَى بالأجسام إصلاحها لتعينه على طَاعَة ربه، وَلَا شَيْء أضرّ بالجسم من المطاعم الرَّديئَة لِأَنَّهُ مُفسد لعقله ومضغة لأدواته الَّتِي جعلهَا الله تَعَالَى سَببا إِلَى طَاعَته، وَمن ذَلِك التبتل وَالتَّرَهُّب لِأَنَّهُ دَاخل فِي معنى الْآيَة الْمَذْكُورَة**.* *وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *إِنَّمَا نهى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن ذَلِك من أجل أَنه مُكَاثِر رَبهم الْأُمَم يَوْم الْقِيَامَة وَأَنه فِي الدُّنْيَا يُقَاتل بهم طوائف الْكفَّار، وَفِي آخر الزَّمَان يُقَاتلُون الدَّجَّال فَأَرَادَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يكثر النَّسْل، وَلَا الْتِفَات إِلَى مَا رُوِيَ خَيركُمْ بعد الْمِائَتَيْنِ الْخَفِيف الحاذ الَّذِي لَا أهل لَهُ وَلَا ولد، فَإِنَّهُ ضَعِيف بل مَوْضُوع، وَكَذَلِكَ قَول حُذَيْفَة**:* *إِذا كَانَ سنة خمسين وَمِائَة فَلِأَن يُربي أحدكُم جرو كلب خير لَهُ من أَن يُربي ولدا**.*
*.....*
*(78)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أجمع الْعلمَاء أَنه يجوز للآباء تَزْوِيج الصغار من بناتهم وَإِن كن فِي المهد، إلاَّ أَنه لَا يجوز لِأَزْوَاجِهِنّ  َ الْبناء بِهن إلاَّ إِذا صلحن للْوَطْء واحتملن الرِّجَال، وأحوالهن فِي ذَلِك مُخْتَلف فِي قدر خَلقهنَّ وطاقتهن، وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي تَزْوِيج غير الْآبَاء الْيَتِيمَة، فَقَالَ ابْن أبي ليلى وَمَالك وَاللَّيْث وَالثَّوْري وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَابْن الْمَاجشون وَأَبُو ثَوْر**:* *لَيْسَ لغير الْأَب أَن يُزَوّج الْيَتِيمَة الصَّغِيرَة، فَإِن فعل فَالنِّكَاح بَاطِل، وَحكى ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن مَالك أَنه قَالَ يُزَوّج القَاضِي الصَّغِيرَة دون الْأَوْلِيَاء ووصي الْأَب وَالْجد عِنْد الشَّافِعِي عِنْد عدم الْأَب كلأب، وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *إِذا زوج الصَّغِيرَة غير الْأَب من الْأَوْلِيَاء فلهَا الْخِيَار إِذا بلغت، يروي هَذَا عَن عَطاء وَالْحسن وطاووس. وَهُوَ قَول الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَأبي حنيفَة وَمُحَمّد، إلاَّ أَنَّهُمَا جعلا الْجد كَالْأَبِ لَا خِيَار فِي تَزْوِيجه**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف**:* *لَا خِيَار لَهَا فِي جَمِيع الْأَوْلِيَاء**.* *وَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *لَا أرى للْوَلِيّ وَلَا للْقَاضِي أَن يُزَوّج الْيَتِيمَة حَتَّى تبلغ تسع سِنِين، فَإِذا بلغت ورضيت فَلَا خِيَار لَهَا**.*
*......*
*(80)*
*(**قَالَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَة: فَتلك أمكُم**)* *، أَي**:* *هَاجر أمكُم يَا بني مَاء السَّمَاء، أَرَادَ بِهِ الْعَرَب، لِأَن هَاجر أم إِسْمَاعِيل، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَالْعرب من نَسْله وَسموا بِهِ لأَنهم سكان الْبَوَادِي وَأكْثر مِيَاههمْ من الْمَطَر**.*
*.....*
*(85)*
*إِنِّي أرى فِي وَجه أبي حُذَيْفَة من دُخُول سَالم، فَقَالَ**:* *أرضعيه وَهُوَ رجل كَبِير؟ فَتَبَسَّمَ وَقَالَ**:* *قد علمت أَنه رجل كَبِير، وَفِي رِوَايَة ابْن أبي مليكَة**:* *أرضعيه تحرمي عَلَيْهِ وَيذْهب الَّذِي فِي وَجه أبي ذيفة، فَرَجَعت وَقَالَت**:* *قد أَرْضَعَتْه، فَذهب الَّذِي فِي نفس أبي حُذَيْفَة**.* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي**:* *لَعَلَّهَا حلبته ثمَّ شربه من غير أَن يمس ثديها وَلَا الْتَقت بشرتاهما. هَذَا الَّذِي قَالَه حسن، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *يحْتَمل أَنه عُفيَ عَن مَسّه للْحَاجة كَمَا خص بالرضاعة مَعَ الْكبر، وَبِهَذَا قَالَت عَائِشَة وَدَاوُد، وَتثبت حُرْمَة الرَّضَاع برضاع الْبَالِغ كَمَا تثبت برضاع الطِّفْل، وَعند جُمْهُور الْعلمَاء من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وعلماء الْأَمْصَار**:* *إِلَى الْآن لَا تثبت إلاَّ برضاع من لَهُ دون سنتَيْن، وَعند أبي حنيفَة**:* *بِسنتَيْنِ وَنصف، وَعند زفر**:* *بِثَلَاث سِنِين، وَعَن مَالك**:* *بِسنتَيْنِ وَأَيَّام، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِيهِ بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**والوالدات يرضعن أَوْلَادهنَّ حَوْلَيْنِ كَامِلين لمن أَرَادَ أَن يتم الرضَاعَة**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 332**)* *وبأحاديث كَثِيرَة مَشْهُورَة، وَأَجَابُوا عَن حَدِيث سهلة على أَنه مُخْتَصّ بهَا وبسالم، وَقيل**:* *إِنَّه مَنْسُوخ، وَالله أعلم**.*
*...........*
*)88(*
*حكم الْأَكفاء فِي المَال فَهَذَا بَاب مُخْتَلف فِيهِ عِنْد من يشْتَرط الْكَفَاءَة، وَالْأَشْهر عِنْد الشَّافِعِيَّة أَنه لَا يعْتَبر**.* *وَنقل صَاحب الإفصاح عَن الشَّافِعِي أَنه قَالَ**:* *الْكَفَاءَة فِي الدّين وَالْمَال وَالنّسب، وَجزم بِاعْتِبَارِهِ أَبُو الطّيب والصيمري وَجَمَاعَة واعتبره الْمَاوَرْدِيّ فِي أهل الْأَمْصَار، وَخص الْخلاف بِأَهْل الْبَوَادِي والقرى المتفاخرين بِالنّسَبِ دون المَال**.*
*>>>>>**...*
*(89)*
*فتنتهن أَشد الْفِتَن وَأَعْظَمهَا، وَيشْهد لَهُ قَوْله عز وَجل**: {**زين للنَّاس حب الشَّهَوَات من النِّسَاء**} (**آل عمرَان: 41**)* *فقدمهن على جَمِيع الشَّهَوَات لِأَن المحنة بِهن أعظم المحن على قدر الْفِتْنَة بِهن، وَقد أخبر الله عز وَجل أَن مِنْهُنَّ لنا أَعدَاء فَقَالَ**: {**إِن من أزواجكم وَأَوْلَادكُمْ عدوا لكم فاحذروهم**} (**التغابن: 41**)* *ويروي، أَن الله عز وَجل لما خلق الْمَرْأَة فَرح الشَّيْطَان فَرحا شَدِيدا، وَقَالَ**:* *هَذِه حبالتي الَّتِي لَا تكَاد يخطيني من نصبتها لَهُ، وَجَاء فِي الحَدِيث النِّسَاء حبائل الشَّيْطَان، وَرُوِيَ**:* *استعيذوا من شرار النِّسَاء وَكُونُوا من خيارهن على حذر، وَقَالَ صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسلم**:* *أوثق سلَاح إِبْلِيس النِّسَاء**.*
*......*
*(90)*
*ن الْمَرْأَة نَاقِصَة الْعقل وَالدّين، وغالبا ترغب زَوجهَا عَن طلب الدّين، وَأي فَسَاد أضرّ من ذَلِك؟ وَرُوِيَ عَنهُ، صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالُوا**:* *يَا رَسُول الله! وَمَا فتنتهن؟ قَالَ**:* *إِذا لبس ربط الشَّام وحلل الْعرَاق وَعصب الْيمن وملن كَمَا تميل أسنمة البخت، فَإِذا فعلن ذَلِك كلفن الْغَيْر مَا لَيْسَ عِنْده**.* *وَقد أخرج مُسلم من حَدِيث أبي سعيد فِي إثناء حَدِيث**:* *وَاتَّقوا النِّسَاء فَإِن أول فتْنَة بني إِسْرَائِيل كَانَت من النِّسَاء**.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تابع / المجلد العشرين من " عمدة القاري " للعيني رحمه الله 
اليوم : الأثنين
الموافق : 21/ رمضان / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 3/ مايو / 2021 ميلادي 



*( 90 )*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة، فَقَالَ الشّعبِيّ والنخي وَالثَّوْري وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين وطاووس وَمُجاهد وَحَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَان وَالْحسن بن مُسلم وَأَبُو قلَابَة وَأَيوب السّخْتِيَانِيّ وَالْحسن بن صَالح وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَأَبُو ثَوْر**:* *الْأمة إِذا أعتقت لَهَا الْخِيَار فِي نَفسهَا سَوَاء كَانَ زَوجهَا حرا أَو عبدا، وَهُوَ مَذْهَب أهل الظَّاهِر أَيْضا. وَقَالَ عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَابْن أبي ليلى وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالزهْرِيّ وَاللَّيْث بن سعد وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق إِن كَانَ زَوجهَا عبدا فلهَا الْخِيَار، وَإِن كَانَ حرا فَلَا خِيَار لَهَا**.*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي زوج بَرِيرَة**:* *هَل كَانَ حرا أَو عبدا فَروِيَ أَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَابْن مَاجَه، من*
*حَدِيث الْأسود عَن عَائِشَة أَنه كَانَ حرا، وَكَذَلِكَ رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ، وَرُوِيَ الطَّحَاوِيّ وَمُسلم وَأَبُو دَاوُد أَيْضا من حَدِيث هِشَام بن عُرْوَة عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة**:* *أَنه كَانَ عبدا، وَرُوِيَ مُسلم أَيْضا من حَدِيث عبد الرَّحْمَن بن الْقَاسِم عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة**:* *أَنه كَانَ عبدا، وَكَذَلِكَ رَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ، وَرُوِيَ البُخَارِيّ فِي الطَّلَاق من حَدِيث عِكْرِمَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *إِن زوج بَرِيرَة كَانَ عبدا يُقَال لَهُ: مغيث، كَأَنِّي أنظر إِلَيْهِ يطوف خلفهَا يبكي ودموعه تسيل على لحيته والْحَدِيث، وَهَذِه أَحَادِيث متعارضة قد أَكثر النَّاس فِي معانيهاوتخريج وجوهها، فلمحمد بن جرير الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *فِي ذَلِك كتاب، ولمحمد بن خُزَيْمَة كتاب، ولجماعة فِي ذَلِك أَبْوَاب أَكْثَرهَا تكلّف واستخراجات مُحْتَملَة وتأويلات مُمكنَة لَا يقطع بِصِحَّتِهَا، وَالْأَصْل فِي ذَلِك أَن يحمل على وَجه لَا يكون فِيهِ تضَاد، وَالْحريَّة تعقب الرّقّ وَلَا ينعكس، فَثَبت أَنه كَانَ حرا عِنْدَمَا خيرت بَرِيرَة، وعبدا قبله، وَمن أخبر بعبوديته لم يعلم بحريَّته قبل ذَلِك، وَلم يخيرها النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ عبدا وَلَا لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ حرا، وَإِنَّمَا خَيرهَا لِأَنَّهَا أعتقت، فَوَجَبَ تَخْيِير كل مُعتقة**.* *وَرُوِيَ فِي بعض الْآثَار أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ لَهَا**:* *ملكت نَفسك فاختاري، كَذَا فِي التَّمْهِيد فَكل من ملكت نَفسهَا تخْتَار سَوَاء كَانَ زَوجهَا حرا أَو عبدا**.*

*.......*
*(20/92)*
*يّ بن الْحُسَيْن بن عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، أَشَارَ بِهِ إِلَى أَن الْوَاو هُنَا بِمَعْنى**:* *أَو الَّتِي هِيَ للتنويع، كَمَا فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى فِي ذكر صفة أَجْنِحَة الْمَلَائِكَة**: {**مثنى وَثَلَاث وَربَاع**} (**فاطر: 1**)* *أَرَادَ: مثنى أَو ثَلَاث أَو رباع، واستدلاله بقول عَليّ بن الْحُسَيْن زين العابدين، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، من أحسن الْأَدِلَّة فِي الرَّد على الروافض لكَونه من أئمتهم الَّذين يرجعُونَ إِلَى قَوْلهم وَيدعونَ أَنهم معصومون، فَإِن قَالُوا**:* *النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَاتَ عَن تسع، وَلنَا بِهِ أُسْوَة، قُلْنَا**:* *إِن ذَاك من خَصَائِصه، كَمَا خص أَن ينْكح بِغَيْر صدَاق، وَأَن أَزوَاجه لَا ينكحن بعده، وَغَيره ذَلِك من خَصَائِصه، وَمَوته عَن تسع كَانَ اتِّفَاقًا، وَصَحَّ أَن غيلَان بن سَلمَة أسلم وَتَحْته عشر نسْوَة، فَقَالَ لَهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم* *(**إختر مِنْهُنَّ أَرْبعا وَفَارق سائرهن**)* 
*.........*
*(94 )*
*وَقَالَ ابْن إِسْحَاق**:* *كَانَ حَمْزَة أسن من رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِسنتَيْنِ، وَقيل**:* *بِأَرْبَع، وثوبية بِضَم الثَّاء الْمُثَلَّثَة مصغر ثوبة وَكَانَت مولاة لأبي لَهب بن عبد الْمطلب عَم النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَأعْتقهَا، وَاخْتلف فِي إسْلَامهَا، وَذكرهَا ابْن مندة فِي الصَّحَابَة، وَقَالَ أَبُو نعيم**:* *وَلَا أعلم أحدا أثبت إسْلَامهَا غير ابْن مندة وَكَانَ صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يكرمها، وَكَانَت تدخل عَلَيْهِ بعدأن تزوج خَدِيجَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، ويصلها من الْمَدِينَة حَتَّى مَاتَت بعد فتح خَيْبَر وَكَانَت خَدِيجَة تكرمها**.*
*.....*
*(94)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *هُوَ تَصْحِيف**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا أقرب من جِهَة الْمَعْنى وَلِهَذَا قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: يروي بِالْمُعْجَمَةِ  ، وَحكى فِي الْمَشَارِق بِالْجِيم فِي رِوَايَة الْمُسْتَمْلِي، وَلَا أَظُنهُ إلاَّ تصحيفا**.* *قَوْله**: (**مَاذَا لقِيت**)* *أَي: قَالَ الرَّائِي لأبي لَهب: مَاذَا لقِيت بعد موتك؟ قَوْله**: (**لم ألق بعدكم**)* *كَذَا فِي الْأُصُول بِحَذْف الْمَفْعُول، وَعند عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن معمر عَن الزُّهْرِيّ**:* *لم ألق بعدكم رَاحَة، وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *سقط الْمَفْعُول من رِوَايَة البُخَارِيّ، وَلَا يَسْتَقِيم الْكَلَام إلاَّ بِهِ**.* *قَوْله**: (**سقيت**)* *على صِيغَة الْمَجْهُول**.* *قَوْله**: (**فِي هَذِه**)* *كلمة: هَذِه إِشَارَة. وَلم يبين الْمشَار إِلَيْهِ وَبَينه عبد الرَّزَّاق فِي رِوَايَته بِالْإِشَارَةِ إِلَى النقرة الَّتِي بَين الْإِبْهَام والمسبحة، وَفِي رِوَايَة الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ**:* *وَأَشَارَ إِلَى النقرة الَّتِي بَين الْإِبْهَام وَالَّتِي تَلِيهَا من الْأَصَابِع، وَحَاصِل الْمَعْنى إِشَارَة إِلَى حقارة مَا سقى من المَاء، وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *سقِِي نقطة من مَاء فِي جَهَنَّم بِسَبَب ذَلِك، قَالَ**:* *وَذَلِكَ أَنه جَاءَ فِي الصَّحِيح أَنه رثي فِي*
*لنّوم فَقيل لَهُ**:* *مَا فعل رَبك هُنَاكَ؟ فَقَالَ**:* *سقيت مثل هَذِه، وَأَشَارَ إِلَى ظفر إبهامه*
*.....*
*(96)*
*وَفِي التَّوْضِيح**:* *وَفِيه أَي: وَفِي هَذَا الحَدِيث من الْفِقْه أَن الْكَافِر قد يعْطى عوضا من أَعماله الَّتِي يكون مِنْهَا قربَة لأهل الْإِيمَان بِاللَّه، كَمَا فِي حق أبي طَالب. غير أَن التَّخْفِيف عَن أبي لَهب أقل من التَّخْفِيف عَن أبي طَالب، وَذَلِكَ لنصرة أبي طَالب لرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وحياطته لَهُ وعداوة أبي لَهب لَهُ**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَصَحَّ قَول من تَأَول فِي معنى الحَدِيث الَّذِي جَاءَ عَن الله تَعَالَى: إِن رَحمته سبقت غَضَبه، إِن رَحمته لاتنقطع عَن أهل النَّار المخلدين فِيهَا، إِذْ فِي قدرته أَن يخلق لَهُم عذَابا يكون عَذَاب النَّار لأَهْلهَا رَحْمَة وتخفيفا بِالْإِضَافَة إِلَى ذَلِك الْعَذَاب وَمذهب الْمُحَقِّقين أَن الْكَافِر لَا يُخَفف عَنهُ الْعَذَاب بِسَبَب حَسَنَاته فِي الدُّنْيَا، بل يُوسع عَلَيْهِ بهَا فِي دُنْيَاهُ**.* *وَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *انْعَقَد الْإِجْمَاع على أَن الْكفَّار لَا تنفعهم أَعْمَالهم وَلَا يثابون عَلَيْهَا بنعيم وَلَا تَخْفيف عَذَاب، وَلَكِن بَعضهم أَشد عذَابا بِحَسب جرائمهم**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *لَا ينفع الْكَافِر الْعَمَل الصَّالح. إِذْ الرُّؤْيَا لَيست بِدَلِيل، وَعلي تَقْدِير التَّسْلِيم يحْتَمل أَن يكون الْعَمَل الصَّالح وَالْخَيْر الَّذِي يتَعَلَّق لرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَخْصُوصًا، كَمَا أَن أَبَا طَالب أَيْضا ينْتَفع بتَخْفِيف الْعَذَاب. وَذكر السُّهيْلي أَن الْعَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قَالَ**:* *لما مَاتَ أَبُو لَهب رَأَيْته فِي مَنَامِي بعد حول فِي شَرّ حَال، فَقَالَ**:* *مَا لقِيت بعدكم رَاحَة إلاَّ أَن الْعَذَاب يُخَفف عني كل يَوْم اثْنَيْنِ**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَذَلِكَ أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ولد يَوْم الِاثْنَيْنِ وَكَانَت ثويبة بشرت أَبَا لَهب بمولده فَأعْتقهَا**.* *وَيُقَال**:* *إِن قَول عُرْوَة لما مَاتَ أَبُو لَهب: أريه بعض أَهله إِلَى آخِره خبر مُرْسل أرْسلهُ عُرْوَة وَلم يذكر من حَدثهُ بِهِ، وعَلى تَقْدِير أَن يكون مَوْصُولا فَالَّذِي فِي الْخَبَر رُؤْيا مَنَام فَلَا حجَّة فِيهِ، وَلَعَلَّ الَّذِي رَآهَا لم يكن إِذْ ذَاك أسلم بعد، فَلَا يحْتَج بِهِ**.* *وَأجِيب ثَانِيًا**:* *على تَقْدِير الْقبُول، يحْتَمل أَن يكون مَا يتَعَلَّق بِالنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَخْصُوصًا من ذَلِك بِدَلِيل قصَّة أبي طَالب حَيْثُ خفف عَنهُ. فَنقل من الغمرات إِلَى الضحضاح، وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *هَذَا التَّخْفِيف خَاص بِهَذَا وبمن ورد النَّص فِيهِ، وَالله أعلم. وَمن جملَة مَا يشْتَمل هَذَا على حُرْمَة الْجمع بَين الْأُخْتَيْنِ بِلَا خلاف، وَاخْتلف فِي الْأُخْتَيْنِ بِملك الْيَمين، وكافة الْعلمَاء على التَّحْرِيم أَيْضا خلافًا لأهل الظَّاهِر، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِمَا رُوِيَ عَن عُثْمَان**:* *حرمتهما آيَة وأحلتهما آيَة، وَالْآيَة الْمحلة لَهَا*
*.....*
*(96)*
*مِمَّن يرى أَن قَلِيل الرَّضَاع وَكَثِيره سَوَاء فِي الْحُرْمَة، وَهُوَ قَول عَليّ وَابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عمر وَابْن عَبَّاس وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وَالْحسن وَعَطَاء وَمَكْحُول وطاووس وَالْحكم وَأبي حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَاللَّيْث بن سعد وَمَالك وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالثَّوْري لإِطْلَاق الْآيَة، وَهُوَ الْمَشْهُور عَن أَحْمد**.* *وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *إِن الَّذِي يحرم مَا زَاد على الرضعة. ثمَّ اخْتلفُوا، فَعَن عَائِشَة**:* *عشر رَضعَات، وعنها سبع رَضعَات، وعنها**:* *خمس رَضعَات**.* *وروى مُسلم عَنْهَا**:* *كَانَ فِيمَا نزل من الْقُرْآن عشر رَضعَات، ثمَّ نسخن بِخمْس رَضعَات مُحرمَات، فَتوفي رَسُول الله صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسلم، وَهن مِمَّا يقْرَأ، وَإِلَى هَذَا ذهب الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة، وَذهب أَحْمد فِي رِوَايَة وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو عبيد وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَابْن الْمُنْذر وَدَاوُد وَأَتْبَاعه إِلَّا ابْن حزم إِلَى أَن الَّذِي يحرم ثَلَاث رَضعَات، وَمذهب الْجُمْهُور أقوى لِأَن الْأَخْبَار اخْتلفت فِي الْعدَد فَوَجَبَ الرُّجُوع إِلَى أقل مَا ينْطَلق عَلَيْهِ الِاسْم، وَقَول عَائِشَة الَّذِي رَوَاهُ مُسلم لَا ينتهض حجَّة لِأَن الْقُرْآن لَا يثبت إلاَّ بالتواتر، والراوي رُوِيَ هَذَا على أَنه قُرْآن لَا خبر، فَلم يثبت كَونه قُرْآنًا، وَلَا ذكر الرَّاوِي أَنه خبر ليقبل قَوْله فِيهِ**.*
*......*
*(97)*
*ا رضاعة مُعْتَبرَة إلاَّ الْمُغنيَة عَن الْجُوع أَو المطعمة عَنهُ، وَمن شواهده حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود**:* *لَا رضَاع إلاَّ مَا شدّ الْعظم وَأنْبت اللَّحْم، أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد مَرْفُوعا مَوْقُوفا، وَحَدِيث أم سَلمَة**:* *لَا يحرم من الرَّضَاع مَا فتق الأمعاء، أخرجه الرمذي وَصَححهُ وَيُمكن أَن يسْتَدلّ على أَن الرضعة الْوَاحِدَة لَا تحرم لِأَنَّهَا لَا تغني من جوع، فَإِذن يحْتَاج إِلَى تَقْدِير، فَأولى مَا يُؤْخَذ بِهِ مَا قدرته الشَّرِيعَة وَهُوَ خمس رَضعَات*
*ن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**:* *لَا تحرم المصة وَلَا المصتان، وَفِي رِوَايَة النَّسَائِيّ عَنْهَا**:* *لَا تحرم الْخَطفَة والخطفتان، وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أَحَادِيث عَائِشَة كلهَا مضطربة فَوَجَبَ تَركهَا ولارجوع إِلَى كتاب الله تَعَالَى. وَرُوِيَ أَبُو بكر الرَّازِيّ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، أَنه قَالَ**:* *قَوْلهَا: لَا تحرم الرضعة والرضعتان، كَانَ فَأَما الْيَوْم فالرضعة الْوَاحِدَة تحرم فَجعله مَنْسُوخا، وَكَذَلِكَ الْجَواب عَن قَوْلهَا**:* *لَا تحرم الإملاجة وَلَا الإملاجتان**.*

*......*
*(97)*
*قَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *لم يقل أحد من أَئِمَّة الْفُقَهَاء وَأهل الْفَتْوَى بِإِسْقَاط حُرْمَة لبن الْفَحْل إلاَّ أهل الظَّاهِر وَابْن علية، وَالْمَعْرُوف عَن دَاوُد مُوَافقَة الْأَئِمَّة الْأَرْبَعَة**.* *قلت**:* *معنى لبن الْفَحْل يحرم أَنه يثبت حُرْمَة الرَّضَاع بَينه وَبَين الرَّضِيع*
*وَيصير ولدا لَهُ، وَيكون أَوْلَاد الرَّضِيع أَوْلَاد الرجل، خلافًا لمن قَالَ**:* *لبن الرجل لَا يحرم**.*
*إِن الصَّحَابِيّ إِذا رُوِيَ حَدِيثا عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَصَحَّ عَنهُ، ثمَّ صَحَّ عَنهُ الْعَمَل بِخِلَافِهِ، أَن الْعَمَل بِمَا رأى لَا بِمَا روى، لِأَن عَائِشَة صَحَّ عَنْهَا أَن الِاعْتِبَار بِلَبن الْفَحْل، وَأخذ الْجُمْهُور مِنْهُم الْحَنَفِيَّة بِخِلَاف ذَلِك وَعمِلُوا بروايتها فِي قصَّة أخي أبي القعيس وحرموا بِلَبن الْفَحْل، وَكَانَ يلْزمهُم على قاعدتهم أَن يتبعوا عَائِشَة ويعرضوا عَن رِوَايَتهَا، وَهَذَا إِلْزَام قوي انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *لَو علم هَذَا الْقَائِل مدرك مَا قالته الْحَنَفِيَّة فِي ذَلِك لما صدر مِنْهُ*
*هَذَا الْكَلَام، وَلَكِن عدم الْفَهم وأريحية العصبية يحْملَانِ الرجل على أَن أخبط من هَذَا، وَقَاعِدَة أَصْحَابنَا فِيمَا قَالُوهُ لَيست على الْإِطْلَاق بل هِيَ لَا يَخْلُو الصَّحَابِيّ فِي عمله بِمَا رأى لَا بِمَا رُوِيَ أَنه إِن كَانَ عمله أَو فتواه قبل الرِّوَايَة أَو قبل بُلُوغه إِلَيْهِ كَانَ الحَدِيث حجَّة، وَإِن كَانَ بعد ذَلِك لم يكن حجَّة، لِأَنَّهُ ثَبت عِنْده أَنه مَنْسُوخ، فَلذَلِك عمل بِمَا رَآهُ لَا بِمَا رَوَاهُ، على أَن ابْن عبد الْبر قد ذكر أَن عَائِشَة أَيْضا كَانَت مِمَّن حرم لبن الْفَحْل**.*
*.....*
*(103*
*قَالَ**:* *كَانَ جَابر بن زيد وَالْحسن يكرهان أَن يمس الرجل أم امْرَأَته يَعْنِي فِي الرجل يَقع على أم امْرَأَته، وَأما قَول بعض أهل الْعرَاق فَأخْرجهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن جرير عَن مُغيرَة عَن إِبْرَاهِيم وعامر فِي رجل وَقع على ابْنة امْرَأَته، قَالَا**:* *حرمتا عَلَيْهِ كلتاهما، وَرُوِيَ عَن جرير عَن حجاج عَن ابْن هانىء الْخَولَانِيّ، قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *من نظر إِلَى فرج امْرَأَة لم تحل لَهُ أمهَا وَلَا بنتهَا**.*
*وَقَالَ أبُو هُرَيْرَةَ**:* *لَا تَحْرُمُ حتَّى يُلْزِقَ بالأرْضَ، يَعْنِي**:* *يُجامِعَ*
*أَي**:* *لَا تحرم الْبِنْت إِذا وطىء أمهَا، وَبِالْعَكْسِ أَيْضا**.* *قَوْله**: (**حَتَّى يلزق**)* *، قَالَ ابْن التِّين بِفَتْح أَوله وَضَبطه غَيره بِالضَّمِّ، وَهُوَ أوجه، فسره البُخَارِيّ بقوله**: (**يَعْنِي بِجَامِع**)* *وَكَأَنَّهُ أحترز بِهِ عَمَّا إِذا لمسها أَو قبلهَا من غير جماع لاتحرم**.*
*وجَوَّزَهُ ابنُ المُسَيَّبِ وعِرْوَةُ والزُّهْرِيُّ، وَقَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ**:* *قَالَ عليٌّ: لَا تَحْرُمُ*

*......*
*(107)*
*كل من اسْمه عَاصِم فِي حفظه شَيْء وَأما خُصُوصا فقد قَالَ يحيى بن معِين كَانَ يحيى بن سعيد الْقطَّان لَا يحدث عَن عَاصِم الْأَحول يستضعفه وَقَالَ أَبُو أَحْمد الْحَاكِم لَيْسَ بِالْحَافِظِ عِنْدهم وَلم يحمل عَنهُ ابْن إِدْرِيس لسوء مَا فِي سيرته وَقَالَ بَعضهم نصْرَة للْبُخَارِيّ أَن هَذَا الِاخْتِلَاف لَا يقْدَح عِنْد البُخَارِيّ لِأَن الشّعبِيّ أشهر بجابر مِنْهُ بِأبي هُرَيْرَة وَلِلْحَدِيثِ طَرِيق آخر عَن جَابر بِشَرْط الصَّحِيح أخرجه النَّسَائِيّ من طَرِيق ابْن جريج عَن أبي الزبير عَن جَابر والْحَدِيث أَيْضا مَحْفُوظ من أوجه عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة فَلِكُل من الطَّرِيقَيْنِ مَا يعضده انْتهى*
*.....*
*(107)*
*احْتج بِهِ على تَخْصِيص الْكتاب بِالسنةِ وَلَكِن فِيهِ خلاف فعندنا يجوز بالأحاديث الْمَشْهُورَة قَالَ صَاحب الْهِدَايَة هَذَا الحَدِيث من الْأَحَادِيث الْمَشْهُورَة الَّتِي يجوز بِمِثْلِهَا الزِّيَادَة على الْكتاب وَعند الشَّافِعِي وَآخَرين يجوز تَخْصِيص عُمُوم الْقُرْآن بِخَبَر الْآحَاد. الثَّانِي أجمع الْعلمَاء على القَوْل بِهَذَا الحَدِيث فَلَا يجوز عِنْد جَمِيعهم نِكَاح الْمَرْأَة على عَمَّتهَا وَإِن علت وَلَا على ابْنة أَخِيهَا وَإِن سفلت وَلَا على خَالَتهَا وَإِن علت وَلَا على ابْنة أَخِيهَا وَإِن سفلت وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر لَا أعلم فِي ذَلِك خلافًا إِلَّا عَن فرقة من الْخَوَارِج وَلَا يلْتَفت إِلَى خلافهم مَعَ الْإِجْمَاع وَالسّنة وَذكر ابْن حزم أَن عُثْمَان البتي أَبَاحَهُ وَذكر الإسفرايني أَنه قَول طَائِفَة من الشِّيعَة محتجين بقوله تَعَالَى* *{**وَأحل لكم مَا وَرَاء ذَلِكُم**}* *قَالَ أَبُو عبيد فَيُقَال لَهُم لم يقل الله تَعَالَى إِنِّي لست أحرم عَلَيْكُم بعد وَقد فرض الله تَعَالَى طَاعَة رَسُوله على الْعباد فِي الْأَمر وَالنَّهْي فَكَانَ مِمَّا نهى عَن ذَلِك وَهِي سنة بِإِجْمَاع الْمُسلمين عَلَيْهَا**.*
*.......*
*(110)*
*وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي صُورَة نِكَاح الشّغَار الْمنْهِي عَنهُ، فَعَن مَالك**:* *هُوَ أَن الرجل يُزَوّج أُخْته أَو وليته من رجل آخر على أَن يُزَوّج ذَلِك الرجل مِنْهُ ابْنَته أَيْضا أَو وليته، وَيكون بضع كل وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا صَدَاقا لِلْأُخْرَى دون صدَاق، وَكَذَا ذكره خَلِيل بن أَحْمد فِي كِتَابه، وَقَالَ الْغَزالِيّ فِي الْوَسِيط**:* *صورته الْكَامِلَة أَن يَقُول: زَوجتك ابْنَتي على أَن تزَوجنِي ابْنَتك، على أَن يكون بضع كل وَاحِدَة مِنْهُمَا صَدَاقا لِلْأُخْرَى، وَمهما انْعَقَد نِكَاح ابْنَتي انْعَقَد نِكَاح ابْنَتك**.* *وَقَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ**:* *هَذَا فِيهِ تَعْلِيق وَشرط عقد فِي عقد وتشريك فِي الْبضْع، وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين**:* *ينبغني أَن يُزَاد فِي هَذِه الصُّورَة. وَأَن لَا يكون مَعَ الْبضْع صدَاق آخر حَتَّى يكون مجمعا على تَحْرِيمه، فَإِنَّهُ إِذا ذكر فِيهِ الصَدَاق فِيهِ الْخلاف**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا على مَذْهَبهم، وَأما عِنْد الْحَنَفِيَّة فالشغار هُوَ أَن يشاغر الرجل الرجل، يَعْنِي يُزَوّج ابْنَته أَو أُخْته على أَن يُزَوجهُ الآخر ابْنَته أَو أُخْته أَو أمته ليَكُون أحد الْعقْدَيْنِ عوضا عَن الآخر، فَالْعقد الصَّحِيح، وَيجب مهر الْمثل**.*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَاخْتلفُوا فِي تزوج الرجل ابْنَته على أَن يُزَوجهُ الآخر ابْنَته وَيكون مهر كل وَاحِدَة مِنْهُمَا نِكَاح الْأُخْرَى؛ فَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *النِّكَاح جَائِز وَلكُل وَاحِدَة مِنْهُمَا صدَاق مثلهَا، هَذَا قَول عَطاء وَعَمْرو بن*
*دِينَار وَالزهْرِيّ وَمَكْحُول وَالثَّوْري والكوفيين، وَإِن طَلقهَا قبل الدُّخُول بهَا فلهَا الْمُتْعَة فِي قَول النُّعْمَان وَيَعْقُوب، وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *عقد النِّكَاح على الشّغَار بَاطِل وَهُوَ كَالنِّكَاحِ الْفَاسِد فِي كل أَحْكَامه، هَذَا قَول الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأبي ثَوْر، وَكَانَ مَالك وَأَبُو عبيد يَقُولَانِ**:* *نِكَاح الشّغَار مَنْسُوخ على كل حَال، وَفِيه قَول ثَالِث وَهُوَ**:* *أَنَّهُمَا إِن كَانَا لم يدخلا بهما فسخ وَيسْتَقْبل النِّكَاح بِالْبَيِّنَةِ وَالْمهْر، وَإِن كَانَا قد خلا بهما فَلَهُمَا مهر مثلهمَا**.* *وَهُوَ قَول الْأَوْزَاعِيّ**:* *وَأجَاب أَصْحَابنَا عَن الحَدِيث بِأَنَّهُ ورد، وَلَا خلاية عَن تَسْمِيَة الْمهْر واكتفائه بذلك من غيرأن يجب فِيهِ شَيْء آخر من المَال على مَا كَانَت عَلَيْهِ عَادَتهم فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، أَو هُوَ مَحْمُول على الْكَرَاهَة**.*
*.....*
*لْهِبَة بِأَن تَقول الْمَرْأَة**:* *وهبت نَفسِي لَك، وَالرِّجَال يَقُول**:* *قبلت، وَلم يذكر الْمهْر، فَإِن جمَاعَة ذَهَبُوا إِلَى بطلَان النِّكَاح، يَعْنِي**:* *لَا ينْعَقد النِّكَاح بِهَذَا، وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي، وَهُوَ قَول الْمُغيرَة وَابْن دِينَار وَأبي ثَوْر**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَالثَّوْري**:* *ينْعَقد بِهِ العقد وَلها صدَاق الْمثل، وَكَذَا ينْعَقد بِلَفْظ الصَّدَقَة بِلَفْظ البيع بِدُونِ لفظ النِّكَاح أَو التَّزْوِيج أَنه يَصح، وَعند الشَّافِعِي**:* *لَا يَصح إلاَّ بِهَذَيْنِ اللَّفْظَيْنِ**.*
*....*
*111)*
*خُوَيْلَة بِالتَّصْغِيرِ بنت حَكِيم بن أُميَّة كَانَت امْرَأَة عُثْمَان بن مَظْعُون وَكَانَت امْرَأَة صَالِحَة وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر تكنى أم شريك وَهِي الَّتِي وهبت نَفسهَا للنَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم* *َ –*
*.....*
*(112)*
*إِلَّا يُسَارع فِي هَوَاك** "* *أَي فِي الَّذِي تحبه يَعْنِي مَا أرى إِلَّا أَن الله تَعَالَى موجد لمرادك بِلَا تَأْخِير منزلا لما تحبه وترضى وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ هَذَا قَول أبرزه الدَّلال والغيرة وَهُوَ من نوع قَوْلهَا مَا أحمدكما وَمَا أَحْمد إِلَّا الله وَإِلَّا فإضافة الْهوى إِلَى النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - لَا يحمل على ظَاهره لِأَنَّهُ لَا ينْطق عَن الْهوى وَلَا يفعل بالهوى وَلَو قَالَت إِلَى مرضاتك لَكَانَ أليق وَلَكِن الْغيرَة تغتفر لأَجلهَا إِطْلَاق مثل ذَلِك قلت الَّذِي ذكرته أحسن من هَذَا على مَا لَا يخفى*
*......*
*(110)*
*قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة يَصح نِكَاح الْمحرم لقصة مَيْمُونَة، وَهُوَ رِوَايَة ابْن عَبَّاس. فَأُجِيب عَنهُ بِأَن مَيْمُونَة نَفسهَا رَوَت أَنه تزَوجهَا حَلَالا وَهِي أعرف بالقضية من ابْن عَبَّاس لتعلقها بهَا، وَبِأَن المُرَاد بالمحرم أَنه فِي الْحرم، وَيُقَال لمن هُوَ فِي الْحرم**:* *محرم، وَإِن كَانَ حَلَالا قَالَ الشَّاعِر**:*
*قتلوا ابْن عَفَّان الْخَلِيفَة محرما*
*أَي**:* *فِي حرم الْمَدِينَة، وَبِأَن فعله معَارض بقوله**:* *لَا ينْكح الْمحرم، وَإِذا تَعَارضا يرجح القَوْل، وَبِأَن ذَلِك من خَصَائِصه، صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم. انْتهى**.*
*.....*
*(110)*
**وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *وَالَّذين رووا أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تزَوجهَا وَهُوَ محرم أهل علم، وَثَبت أَصْحَاب ابْن عَبَّاس سعيد بن جُبَير وَعَطَاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَطَاوُس وَمُجاهد وَعِكْرِمَة*
**وَجَابِر بن زيد، وَهَؤُلَاء كلهم فُقَهَاء يحْتَج برواياتهم وآرائهم، وَالَّذين نقلوا مِنْهُم فَكَذَلِك أَيْضا مِنْهُم عَمْرو بن دِينَار وَأَيوب السّخْتِيَانِيّ وَعبد الله بن أبي نجيح فَهَؤُلَاءِ أَيْضا أَئِمَّة يقْتَدى برواياتهم. وَحَدِيث مَيْمُونَة الَّذِي أخرجه مُسلم فِيهِ زيد بن الْأَصَم، وَقد ضعفه عَمْرو بن دِينَار فِي خطابه لِلزهْرِيِّ وَترك الزُّهْرِيّ الْإِنْكَار عَلَيْهِ، وَأخرجه من أهل الْعلم وَجعله أَعْرَابِيًا بوالاً على عقيبة، وَكَيف يكون طعن أَكثر من ذَلِك؟ وقصده من هَذَا الْكَلَام نسبته إِلَى الْجَهْل بِالسنةِ**.* *فَأن قلت**:* *الزُّهْرِيّ احْتج بِهِ قلت احتجابه لَا يَنْفِي طعن عَمْرو بن دِينَار فِيهِ، فَإِن عَمْرو بن دِينَار فِي نَفسه حجَّة ثَبت وَلَا ينقص عَن الزُّهْرِيّ، على أَن بَعضهم قد رجحوه على مثل عَطاء وَمُجاهد وطاووس، وَالَّذِي رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث مَيْمُونَة، فِي إِسْنَاده مطر الْوراق، قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *ومطر عِنْدهم مِمَّن يحْتَج بحَديثه، وَقَالَ النَّسَائِيّ**:* *مطر بن طهْمَان الْوراق لَيْسَ بِالْقَوِيّ، وَعَن أَحْمد**:* *كَانَ فِي حفظه سوء، وَلَئِن سلمنَا أَنه مجمع عَلَيْهِ فِي توثيقه وَضَبطه وَلكنه لَيْسَ كرواة حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس وَلَا قَرِيبا مِنْهُم، فَافْهَم**.*

*وَالْجَوَاب عَن الرَّابِع**:* *إِنَّه دَعْوَى فَيحْتَاج إِلَى برهَان**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *الصَّوَاب من القَوْل عندنَا أَن نِكَاح الْمحرم فَاسد لحَدِيث عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَأما قصَّة مَيْمُونَة فتعارضت الْأَخْبَار فِيهَا. انْتهى*
*قلت**:* *أَيْن ذهب حَدِيث عبد الله بن عَبَّاس؟ وَأما حَدِيث عُثْمَان الَّذِي أخرجه مُسلم عَنهُ أَنه قَالَ**:* *الْمحرم لَا ينْكح وَلَا يخْطب فَفِي إِسْنَاده نبيه بن وهب وَلَيْسَ كعمرو بن دِينَار وَلَا كجابر بن دِينَار وَلَا لَهُ مَوضِع فِي الْعلم كموضع عَمْرو وَجَابِر، وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *ضعف البُخَارِيّ حَدِيث عُثْمَان وَصحح حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس، فَلَو علم أَن رُوَاة حَدِيث عُثْمَان يساوون رَوَاهُ حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس لصحح كلا الْحَدِيثين، وَلَئِن سلمنَا أَنهم متساوون، فَنَقُول**:* *معنى لَا ينْكح الْمحرم وَلَا يطَأ، وَهُوَ مَحْمُول على الْوَطْء أَو الْكَرَاهَة لكَونه سَببا للوقوع فِي الرَّفَث لَا إِن عقده لنَفسِهِ أَو لغيره، كَمَا مر مُمْتَنع، وَلِهَذَا قرنه بِالْخطْبَةِ، وَلَا خلاف فِي حوازها، وَإِن كَانَت مَكْرُوهَة فَكَذَا النِّكَاح والإنكاح وَصَارَ كَالْبيع وَقت النداء**.*
*.....*
*ا أعلم جَوَازه كَانَ خَاصّا بالصحابة أَو كَانَ عَاما للْأمة؟ وَوَقع فِي حَدِيث أبي ذَر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، التَّصْرِيح بالاختصاص، أخرجه الْبَيْهَقِيّ عَنهُ، قَالَ**:* *إِنَّمَا أحلّت لنا أَصْحَاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مُتْعَة النِّسَاء ثَلَاث أَيَّام ثمَّ نهى عَنْهَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.*
*قَالَ أبُو عبْدِ الله**:* *وبَيَّنَهُ عَلِيٌّ عنِ النبيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أنَّهُ مَنْسُوخٌ*
*.....*
*(114)*
*جَوَاز عرض الْمَرْأَة نَفسهَا على الرجل الصَّالح وتعرف رغبتها فِيهِ لصلاحه وفضله، أَو لعلمه وشرفه، أَو لخصلة من خِصَال الدّين، وَأَنه لَا عَار عَلَيْهَا فِي ذَلِك، بل ذَلِك يدل على فَضلهَا، وَبنت أنس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، نظرت إِلَى ظَاهر الصُّورَة وَلم تدْرك هَذَا الْمَعْنى حَتَّى قَالَ أنس**:* *هِيَ خير مِنْك، وَأما الَّتِي تعرض نَفسهَا على الرجل لأجل غَرَض من الْأَغْرَاض الدنياوية فأقبح مَا يكون من الْأَمر وأفضحه**.*
*....*
*(115)*
*وَرُوِيَ دَاوُد بن أبي هِنْد عَن عِكْرِمَة**:* *تزوج رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم امْرَأَة من كِنْدَة يُقَال لَهَا: قيلة، فَمَاتَ وَلم يدْخل بهَا وَلَا حجبها، فتزوجتها عِكْرِمَة بن أبي جهل فَغَضب أَبُو بكر وَقَالَ**:* *تزوجت امْرَأَة من نسَاء رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم؟ فَقَالَ عمر**:* *مَا هِيَ من نِسَائِهِ، مَا دخل بهَا وَلَا حجبها، وَلَقَد ارْتَدَّت مَعَ من ارْتَدَّ فَسكت**.* *وَقَالَ صَاحب التَّوْضِيح وَفِيه**:* *فَسَاد قَول من قَالَ: إِن للْمَرْأَة الْبَالِغَة المالكة أمرهَا تَزْوِيج نَفسهَا وَعقد النِّكَاح عَلَيْهَا دون وَليهَا انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *نِسْبَة هَذَا القَوْل إِلَى الْفساد من الْفساد، لِأَن من قَالَ هَذَا لم يقل من عِنْده، وَإِنَّمَا اعْتمد على حجَّة قَوِيَّة، وَهِي مَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم فِي صَحِيحه من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة*
*أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**:* *لَا تنْكح الأيم حَتَّى تستأمر، وَلَا تنْكح الْبكر حَتَّى تُستأذن. قَالُوا يَا رَسُول الله! كَيفَ إِذْنهَا؟ قَالَ**:* *أَن تسكت وَرُوِيَ من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: الأيم أَحَق بِنَفسِهَا من وَليهَا، وَالْبكْر تستأذن فِي نَفسهَا وإذنها صمانها**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *المُرَاد بالأيم فِي الحَدِيث الثّيّب دون غَيرهَا، ذكره الْمُزنِيّ عَن الشَّافِعِي؟ قلت**:* *هَذَا لفظ عَام يتَنَاوَل الْبكر وَالثَّيِّب والمطلقة والمتوفى عَنْهَا زَوجهَا وَيجب الْعَمَل بِعُمُوم الْعَام، وَأَنه يُوجب الحكم فِيمَا يتَنَاوَلهُ قطعا، وتخصيصه بِالثَّيِّبِ هُنَا إِخْرَاج للْكَلَام عَن عُمُومه**.*
*....*
*(117)*
*وَقد رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *لَا نِكَاح إلاَّ بولِي، وَهَكَذَا أفتى بِهِ بعد النَّبِي صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَقَالَ**:* *لَا نِكَاح إلاَّ بولِي**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا عجب عَظِيم من التِّرْمِذِيّ يَقُول بِمَا لَا يَلِيق بِحَالهِ، لِأَن حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *لَا نِكَاح إلاَّ بولِي مَتى يُسَاوِي هَذَا الحَدِيث الصَّحِيح الْمجمع على صِحَّته؟*
*وَقد تكلمُوا فِي حَدِيث**:* *لَا نِكَاح إلاَّ بولِي، فَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *لَيْسَ يَصح فِي هَذَا شَيْء إلاَّ حَدِيث سُلَيْمَان بن مُوسَى عَن الزُّهْرِيّ عَن عُرْوَة بن عَائِشَة عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: أَيّمَا امْرَأَة نكحت بِغَيْر إِذن وَليهَا فنكاحها بَاطِل، رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ**.* *قلت**:* *سُلَيْمَان بن مُوسَى مُتكلم فِيهِ**.* *قَالَ ابْن جريج وَالْبُخَارِيّ**:* *عِنْده مَنَاكِير، وَقَالَ عَليّ بن الْمَدِينِيّ**:* *مطعون عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ الْعقيلِيّ**:* *خولط قبل مَوته بِيَسِير، وَلَئِن سلمنَا صِحَة**:* *لَا نِكَاح إلاَّ بوليّ، فِي رِوَايَة ابْن عَبَّاس، فَالصَّحِيح أَنه مَوْقُوف، فَمَتَى يداني أَو يقرب هَذَا الحَدِيث الصَّحِيح الْمَرْفُوع الثَّابِت عِنْد أهل النَّقْل؟ وَلِهَذَا تجنب البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم فِي تَخْرِيجه عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَغَيره، وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *قَوْله: لَا نِكَاح إلاَّ بولِي، فِيهِ ثُبُوت النِّكَاح على عُمُومه وخصوصه بولِي، وتأوله بَعضهم على نفي الْفَضِيلَة والكمال، وَهَذَا تَأْوِيل فَاسد، لِأَن الْعُمُوم يَأْتِي على أَصله جَوَازًا وكمالاً، وَالنَّفْي فِي الْمُعَامَلَات يُوجب الْفساد**.* *قلت**:* *سلمنَا أَنه على عُمُومه وَلَكِن مَعْنَاهُ مَحْمُول على الْكَمَال، كَمَا فِي قَول النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *لَا صَلَاة لِجَار الْمَسْجِد إلاَّ فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَجعله النِّكَاح من الْمُعَامَلَات فَاسد لِأَنَّهُ من الْعِبَادَات حَتَّى إِنَّه أفضل من الصَّلَاة النَّافِلَة فَيكون لَهُ جهتان من جَوَاز**:* *نَاقص وكامل، فَإِن قلت**:* *رُوِيَ: لَا نِكَاح إلاَّ بولِي، عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة وَعمْرَان بن حُصَيْن وَأنس بن مَالك وَجَابِر بن عبد الله وَأبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ وَعبد الله بن عمر ومعاذ بن جبل، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم؟ قلت**:* *حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة عِنْد أَحْمد بن عدي، وَحَدِيث عمرَان عِنْد حَمْزَة السَّهْمِي فِي تَارِيخ جرجان وَعند الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ، وَحَدِيث أنس عِنْد الْحَاكِم فِي الْمُسْتَدْرك، وَحَدِيث جَابر عِنْد أبي يعلى الْموصِلِي، وَحَدِيث أبي سعيد عِنْد الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ، وَحَدِيث ابْن عمر عِنْد الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ أَيْضا، وَحَدِيث معَاذ عِنْد ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي الْعِلَل المتناهية**.* *أما حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة فَفِي إِسْنَاده الْمُغيرَة بن مُوسَى قَالَ البُخَارِيّ**:* *مُنكر الحَدِيث وَقَالَ ابْن حبَان: يَأْتِي عَن الثِّقَات بِمَا لَا يشبه حَدِيث الْأَثْبَات، فَبَطل الِاحْتِجَاج بِهِ. وَأما حَدِيث عمرَان فَفِي إِسْنَاده عبد الله بن عَمْرو الوافقي، قَالَ عَليّ**:* *كَانَ يضع الحَدِيث**.* *وَقَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ**:* *كَانَ يكذب. وَأما حَدِيث أنس ... وَأما حَدِيث جَابر فَمَحْمُول على نفي الْكَمَال، وَأما حَدِيث أبي سعيد فَفِي إِسْنَاده ربيعَة بن عُثْمَان**.* *قَالَ أَبُو حَاتِم**:* *مُنكر الحَدِيث، وَأما حَدِيث عبد الله بن عمر فَفِي إِسْنَاده ثَابت بن زُهَيْر، قَالَ النَّسَائِيّ**:* *لَيْسَ بِثِقَة. وَأما حَدِيث معَاذ فَفِي إِسْنَاده أَبُو عصمَة نوح، قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *كَانَ يتهم بِالْوَضْعِ، وَقَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ. مَتْرُوك**.*
*..........*
*(122)*
*(**زوجت أُخْتا لي**)* *اسْمهَا جميل بِالْجِيم مُصَغرًا بنت يسَار، وَقيل بِغَيْر تَصْغِير حكى الْبَيْهَقِيّ، أَن اسْمهَا ليلى، وَتَبعهُ الْحَافِظ الْمُنْذِرِيّ، وَوَقع عِنْد ابْن إِسْحَاق أَن اسْمهَا فَاطِمَة، وَاسم الرجل الَّذِي تَحْتَهُ جميل أَبُو البداح بن عَاصِم بن عدي الْقُضَاعِي حَلِيف الْأَنْصَار، وَقيل**:* *أَبُو البداح لقب غلب عَلَيْهِ وكنيته أَبُو عَمْرو، وَقيل**:* *أَبُو بكر، وَالْأول أَكثر، وَقد اخْتلف فِي صحبته فَقيل**:* *الصُّحْبَة لِأَبِيهِ وَهُوَ من التَّابِعين، وَقَالَ الْمُنْذِرِيّ**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث يصحح صحبته، والبداح بِفَتْح الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة وَتَشْديد الدَّال الْمُهْملَة وَفِي آخِره حاء مُهْملَة*
*.....*
*(125)*
*وَقَالَ صَاحب التَّلْوِيح**:* *وَكَأن البُخَارِيّ أَرَادَ بِهَذِهِ التَّرْجَمَة الرَّد على ابْن شبْرمَة، فَإِن الطَّحَاوِيّ حكى عَنهُ أَن تَزْوِيج الْآبَاء الصغار لَا يجوز، ولهن الْخِيَار إِذا بلغن**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَهَذَا لم يقل بِهِ أحد غَيره. وَلَا يلْتَفت إِلَيْهِ لشذوذه ومخالفته دَلِيل الْكتاب وَالسّنة**.* *وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *أجمعواعلى أَنه يجوز للْأَب تَزْوِيج اينته الصَّغِيرَة الَّتِي لَا يُوطأ مثلهَا الْعُمُوم قَوْله**: {**واللائي لم يحضن**} (**الطَّلَاق: 4**)* *فَيجوز نِكَاح من لم يخضن من أول مَا يخلقن. وَإِنَّمَا اخْتلفُوا فِي غير الْآبَاء، وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *لَا يجوز للْأَب وَلَا لغيره إنكاح الصَّغِير الذّكر حَتَّى يبلغ، فَإِن فعل فَهُوَ مفسوخ أبدا، وَاخْتَارَهُ قوم. وَفِيه دَلِيل على جَوَاز نِكَاح لَا وَطْء فِيهِ لعِلَّة بِأحد الزَّوْجَيْنِ لصِغَر أَو آفَة أَو غير إرب فِي الْجِمَاع، بل لحسن الْعشْرَة والتعاون على الدَّهْر وكفاية الْمُؤْنَة والخدمة، خلافًا لمن يَقُول**:* *لَا يجوز نِكَاح لَا وَطْء فِيهِ، يُؤَيّدهُ حَدِيث سَوْدَة، وَقَوْلها**:* *مَا لي فِي الرِّجَال من أرب**.*
*......*
*(126)*
*وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي الْوَقْت الَّذِي تدخل فِيهِ الْمَرْأَة على زَوجهَا إِذا اخْتلف الزَّوْج وَأهل الْمَرْأَة، فَقَالَت*
*طَائِفَة، مِنْهُم أَحْمد وَأَبُو عبيد**:* *يدْخل وَهِي بنت تسع اتبَاعا لحَدِيث عَائِشَة، وَعَن أبي حنيفَة**:* *نَأْخُذ بِالتسْعِ غير أَنا نقُول: إِن بلغت التسع وَلم تقدر على الْجِمَاع كَانَ لأَهْلهَا منعهَا، وَإِن لم تبلغ التسع وقويت على الرِّجَال لم يكن لَهُم منعهَا من زَوجهَا، وَكَانَ مَالك يَقُول**:* *لَا نَفَقَة لصغيرة حَتَّى تدْرك أَو تطِيق الرِّجَال، وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *إِذا قاربت الْبلُوغ وَكَانَت جسيمة تحْتَمل الْجِمَاع فلزوجها أَن يدْخل بهَا وإلاَّ منعهَا أَهلهَا حَتَّى تحتمله أَي: الْجِمَاع**.*
*......*
*نْ عائِشَةَ**:* *أنَّ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، تَزَوَّجَها وهِيَ بِنْتُ سِتِّ سِنِينَ وبَنى بِها وهْيَ بِنْتُ تِسْعِ سِنينَ، قَالَ هِشامٌ**:* *وأُنْبِئْتُ أنَّها كانَتْ عِنْدَهُ تِسْعَ سِنِينَ**.*
*,,,,,*
*(127)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أجمع الْعلمَاء على أَن السطان ولي من لَا ولي لَهُ، وَأَجْمعُوا على أَن لَهُ أَن يُزَوّجهَا إِذا دعت إِلَى كُفْء وَامْتنع الْوَلِيّ أَن يُزَوّجهَا. وَاخْتلفُوا إِذا غَابَ عَن الْبكر أَبوهَا وَعمي خَبره، وَضربت فِيهِ الْآجَال من يُزَوّجهَا؟ فَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَمَالك**:* *يُزَوّجهَا أَخُوهَا بِإِذْنِهَا، وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *يُزَوّجهَا السُّلْطَان دون بَاقِي الْأَوْلِيَاء، وَكَذَلِكَ الثّيّب إِذا غَابَ أقرب أوليائها. وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الْوَلِيّ من هُوَ؟ فَقَالَ مَالك وَاللَّيْث وَالثَّوْري وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *هُوَ الْعصبَة الَّذِي يَرث وَلَيْسَ الْخَال وَلَا الْجد لأم وَلَا الْأُخوة للْأُم أَوْلِيَاء عِنْد مَالك فِي النِّكَاح، وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن**:* *كل من لزمَه اسْم ولي فَهُوَ ولي يعْقد النِّكَاح وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو ثَوْر. وَاخْتلفُوا فِيمَن أولى بِالنِّكَاحِ الْوَلِيّ أَو الْوَصِيّ؟ فَقَالَ بيعَة وَمَالك وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَالثَّوْري**:* *الْوَصِيّ أولى، وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *الْوَلِيّ أولى وَلَا ولَايَة للْوَصِيّ على الصَّغِير، وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *وَلَا إِذن للْوَصِيّ فِي إنكاح أصلا لَا لرجل وَلَا لامْرَأَة صغيرين كَانَا أَو كبيرين*
*......*
*128)*
*وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَمَالك وَأحمد**:* *لَا ينْعَقد بِعِبَارَة النِّسَاء أصلا لقَوْله صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: لَا نِكَاح إلاَّ بولِي. والْحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور حجَّة عَلَيْهِم، وَمر الْكَلَام فِي حَدِيث**:* *لَا نِكَاح إلاَّ بولِي، مُسْتَوفى، خلاصته أَنه**:* *لَيْسَ بمتفق عَلَيْهِ فَلَا يُعَارض مَا اتّفق عَلَيْهِ، وَلِهَذَا قَالَ البُخَارِيّ وَيحيى بن معِين**:* *لم يَصح فِي هَذَا الْبَاب حَدِيث، يَعْنِي فِي اشْتِرَاط الْوَلِيّ**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *رُوِيَ التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث الزُّهْرِيّ عَن عُرْوَة عَن عَائِشَة: أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: أَيّمَا امْرَأَة نكحت بِغَيْر إِذن وَليهَا فنكاحها بَاطِل، فنكاحها بَاطِل. الحَدِيث**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ: قد تكلم بعض أهل الحَدِيث فِي حَدِيث الزُّهْرِيّ**.* *قَالَ ابْن جريج**:* *ثمَّ لقِيت الزُّهْرِيّ فَسَأَلته فَأنْكر. وضعفوا هَذَا الحَدِيث من أجل هَذَا**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ الرمذي هَذَا حَدِيث حسن**.* *قلت**:* *من أَيْن لَهُ الْحسن وَقد أنكرهُ الزُّهْرِيّ؟ فَإِن قلت**:* *إِنْكَاره لَا يعين التَّكْذِيب بل يحْتَمل أَنه رَوَاهُ فنسيه إِذْ كل مُحدث لَا يحفظ مَا رَوَاهُ**.* *قلت**:* *إِذا احْتمل التَّكْذِيب وَالنِّسْيَان فَلَا يبْقى حجَّة، وَيلْزم المحتج بِهِ أَن يَقُول بِمَفْهُوم الْخطاب وَمَفْهُوم هَذَا يَقْتَضِي صِحَة النِّكَاح بِإِذن الْوَلِيّ فَلَا تَقول بِهِ**.*
*........*
*(133)*
*قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *تَحْقِيق الظَّن دون مَا يهجس فِي النَّفس فَإِن ذَلِك لَا يملك أَي: الْمحرم من الظَّن مَا يصر صَاحبه عَلَيْهِ وَيسْتَمر فِي قلبه دون مَا يعرض وَلَا يسْتَقرّ، وَالْمَقْصُود أَن الظَّن يهجم صَاحبه على الْكَذِب إِذا قَالَ على ظَنّه مَا لم يتيقنه فَيَقَع الْخَبَر عَنهُ حِينَئِذٍ كذبا**.* *أَي**:* *أَن الظَّن منشأ أَكثر الْكَذِب**.*
*....*
*(136)*
*وَقد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي أَكثر الصَدَاق وَأقله**.* *فَزعم الْمُهلب أَنه لَا حدَّ لأكثره قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَآتَيْتُم إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنْطَارًا**} (**النِّسَاء: 02**)* *وَذكر عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن قيس بن الرّبيع عَن أبي حُصَيْن عَن أبي عبد الرَّحْمَن السّلمِيّ، قَالَ عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *لَا تغَالوا فِي صدقَات النِّسَاء، فَقَالَت امْرَأَة**:* *لَيْسَ ذَلِك يَا عمر، إِن الله عز وَجل قَالَ**: {**وَآتَيْتُم إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنْطَارًا**} (**النِّسَاء: 02**)* *فَقَالَ: إِن امْرَأَة خَاصَمت عمر فَخَصمته، وَذكر أَبُو الْفرج الْأمَوِي وَغَيره**:* *أَن عمر صدق أم كُلْثُوم ابْنة عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، أَرْبَعِينَ ألفا، وَأَن الْحسن بن عَليّ تزوج امْرَأَة فَأرْسل إِلَيْهَا مائَة جَارِيَة وَمِائَة ألف دِرْهَم، وَتزَوج معصب بن الزبير عَائِشَة بنت طَلْحَة فَأرْسل إِلَيْهَا ألف دِرْهَم، فَقيل فِي ذَلِك**:*
*(**بضع الفتاة بِأَلف ألف كاملٍ ... وتبيت سَادَات الجيوش شياعا**)*
*وأصدق النَّجَاشِيّ أم حَبِيبَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، عَن سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِيمَا ذكرهه أَبُو دَاوُد أَرْبَعَة آلَاف دِرْهَم وَكتب بذلك إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَقَالَ الْحَرْبِيّ**:* *وَقيل: أصدقهَا أَرْبَعمِائَة دِينَار، وَقيل**:* *مِائَتي دِينَار**.* *وَفِي مُسلم**:* *قَالَت عَائِشَة: كَانَ صدَاق رَسُول الله صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ثِنْتَيْ عشرَة أُوقِيَّة ونشا فَذَلِك خَمْسمِائَة دِرْهَم**.* *وَقَالَ الْحَرْبِيّ**:* *أصدق صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سَوْدَة بَيْتا وَرثهُ، وَعَائِشَة على مَتَاع بَيت قِيمَته خَمْسُونَ درهما، رَوَاهُ عَطِيَّة عَن أبي سعيد، وأصدق زَيْنَب بنت خُزَيْمَة ثِنْتَيْ عشرَة أُوقِيَّة ونشا، وَأم سَلمَة على مَتَاع قِيمَته عشرَة دَرَاهِم، وَقيل**:* *كَانَ جرتين ورحى ووسادة حشوها لِيف، وَعند أبي الشَّيْخ**:* *عَليّ جرار خضر ورحى يَد، وَعند التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *على أَرْبَعمِائَة دِرْهَم، وَفِي مُسلم**:* *لما قَالَ الْأنْصَارِيّ وَقد تزوج: بكم تَزَوَّجتهَا؟ قَالَ**:* *على أَربع أَوَاقٍ، فَقَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**أَربع أَوَاقٍ؟ كأنكم تنحتون الْفضة من عرض هَذَا الْجَبَل**)* 
*...........*
*140(*
*اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي الرجل يتَزَوَّج الْمَرْأَة وَيشْتَرط لَهَا أَن لَا يُخرجهَا من دارها أَو لَا يتزوجا عَلَيْهَا أَو لَا يتسرى أَو نَحْو ذَلِك من الشُّرُوط الْمُبَاحَة على قَوْلَيْنِ**:* *أَحدهمَا: أَنه يلْزمه الْوَفَاء بذلك، ذكر عبد الرَّزَّاق وَابْن عبد الْمُنْذر عَن عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَن رجلا شَرط لزوجته أَن لَا يُخرجهَا، فَقَالَ عمر**:* *لَهَا شَرطهَا. ثمَّ ذكرا عَنهُ مَا ذكره البُخَارِيّ، وَقَالَ عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ**:* *أرى أَن يَفِي لَهَا شُرُوطهَا، وَرُوِيَ مثلهَا عَن طَاوُوس وَجَابِر بن زيد، وَهُوَ قَول الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق، وَحَكَاهُ ابْن التِّين عَن ابْن مَسْعُود وَالزهْرِيّ، وَاسْتَحْسنهُ بعض الْمُتَأَخِّرين**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *أَن يُؤمر الزَّوْج بتقوى الله وَالْوَفَاء بِالشُّرُوطِ وَلَا يحكم عَلَيْهِ بذلك حكما، فَإِن أَبى إلاَّ الْخُرُوج لَهَا كَانَ أَحَق النَّاس بأَهْله إِلَيْهِ ذهب عَطاء وَالشعْبِيّ وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالْحسن وَابْن سِيرِين وَرَبِيعَة وَأَبُو الزِّنَاد وَقَتَادَة، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَأبي حنيفَة وَاللَّيْث وَالثَّوْري وَالشَّافِعِيّ، وَقَالَ عَطاء**:* *إِذا شرطت أَنَّك لَا تنْكح وَلَا تتسري وَلَا تذْهب وَلَا تخرج بهَا، بهَا بَطل الشَّرْط إِذا نَكَحَهَا**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *رُوِيَ ابْن وهب عَن اللَّيْث عَن عَمْرو بن الْحَارِث عَن كثير بن فرقد عَن ابْن السباق: أَن رجلا تزوج امْرَأَة على عهد عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَشرط لَهَا أَن لَا يُخرجهَا من دارها. فَوضع عَنهُ عمر بن الْخطاب الشَّرْط، وَقَالَ**:* *الْمَرْأَة مَعَ زَوجهَا**.* *زَاد أَبُو عبيد**:* *وَلم يلْزمهَا الشَّرْط، وَعَن عَليّ مثله، وَقَالَ**:* *شَرط الله قبل شروطهم**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ أَبُو عبيد: تضادت الرِّوَايَة عَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَاخْتلف فِيهِ التابعون فَمن بعدهمْ، فَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ**:* *نَأْخُذ بالْقَوْل الأول ونرى أَن لَهَا شَرطهَا. وَقَالَ اللَّيْث بالْقَوْل الآخر وَوَافَقَهُ مَالك وسُفْيَان بن سعيد*
*......*
*(141)*
*أَبُو الْعَاصِ بن الرّبيع بن عبد الْعُزَّى بن عبد شمس بن عبد منَاف بن قصى الْقرشِي العبشمي صهر رَسُول الله صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، زوج ابْنَته زَيْنَب أكبر بَنَاته، وَاخْتلف فِي اسْمه فَقيل**:* *لَقِيط، وَقيل**:* *مهشم، وَقيل**:* *هشيم: وَالْأَكْثَر: لَقِيط، وَأمه هَالة بنت خويلد بن أَسد أُخْت خَدِيجَة لأَبِيهَا وَأمّهَا، وَكَانَ أَبُو الْعَاصِ فِيمَن شهد بَدْرًا مَعَ كفار قُرَيْش وَأسر يَوْم بدر مَعَ من أسر، فَلَمَّا بعث أهل مَكَّة فِي فدَاء أساراهم قدم فِي فدائه أَخُوهُ عَمْرو بن الرّبيع بِمَال دَفعته زَيْنَب بنت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وقصته مَشْهُورَة، وَكَانَ مواخيا لرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مصافيا، وَكَانَ أَبى أَن يُطلق زَيْنَب إِذْ مَشى إِلَيْهِ مشركو قُرَيْش فِي ذَلِك فَشكر رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مصاهرته وَأثْنى عَلَيْهِ بذلك خيرا، وَهَاجَرت زَيْنَب مسلمة وَتركته على شركَة، ثمَّ بعد ذَلِك جرى عَلَيْهِ مَا جرى حَتَّى أسلم بعد قدومه على النَّبِي صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ورد رَسُول الله صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، ابْنَته إِلَيْهِ**.* *وَاخْتلف**:* *هَل ردهَا بعقدجديد أَو على عقده الأول؟ وَتُوفِّي فِي ذِي الْحجَّة سنة اثْنَي عشرَة**.*
*.....*
*147*
*إِن من كَانَ ينْكح فِي الْإِسْلَام يلبس ثوبا مصبوغاً بصفرة عَلامَة الْعَرُوس وَالسُّرُور، أَلا ترى إِلَى قَوْله**:* *وَعلي بشاشة الْعَرُوس، وَقيل**:* *إِنَّمَا كَانَ يلبسهَا ليعينه النَّاس على وليمته ومؤونته**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *أحسن الألوان كلهَا الصُّفْرَة لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**صفراء فَاقِع لَوْنهَا تسر الناظرين**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 96**)* *فقرن السرُور بالصفر، فَكَانَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يحب الصُّفْرَة. أَلا ترى إِلَى قَول ابْن عَبَّاس، حِين سُئِلَ عَن صبغه بهَا، فَقَالَ**:* *كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يصْبغ بالصفرة؟ فَأَنا أصبغ بهَا وأحبها**.* *وَنقل ابْن عبد الْبر عَن الزُّهْرِيّ**:* *أَن الصَّحَابَة كَانُوا يتخلقون وَلَا يرَوْنَ بِهِ بَأْسا، وَقَالَ ابْن سُفْيَان**:* *هَذَا جَائِز عِنْد أَصْحَابنَا فِي الثِّيَاب دون لجسد، وَكره أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وأصحابهما أَن يصْبغ الرجل ثِيَابه أَو لحيته بالزعفران لحَدِيث أنس**:* *نهى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يتزعفر الرجل*
*....*
*(145*
*وَقَالَ عِيَاض. لَا خلاف أَنه لَا حد لقَلِيل الْوَلِيمَة وَلَا لكثيرها، وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *فعل سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي هَذِه الولائم الْمُخْتَلفَة إِنَّمَا تجب على قدر الْيَسَار فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت، وَلَيْسَ فِي قَوْله لعبد الرَّحْمَن**:* *أولم وَلَو بِشَاة منعا لما دون ذَلِك، وَإِنَّمَا جعل الشَّاة غَايَة فِي التقليل ليساره وغناه، وَقيل**:* *يحْتَمل أَنه قَالَ لَهُ ذَلِك لعسر الصَّحَابَة حِين هجرتهم، فَلَمَّا توسعوا بِفَتْح خَيْبَر وَشبه ذَلِك أولم سيدنَا الحيس وَشبهه، وَقد اخْتلف السّلف فِي وَقتهَا**:* *هَل هُوَ عِنْد العقد أَو عقيبة؟ أَو عِنْد الدُّخُول أَو عَقِيبه؟ أَو موسع من ابْتِدَاء العقد إِلَى انْتِهَاء الدُّخُول؟ على أَقْوَال**.* *قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *اخْتلفُوا، فَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *إِن الْأَصَح عِنْد الْمَالِكِيَّة اسْتِحْبَابه بعد الدُّخُول، وَعَن جمَاعَة مِنْهُم**:* *أَنَّهَا عِنْد العقد، وَعند ابْن حبيب**:* *عِنْد العقد وَبعد الدُّخُول، وَقَالَ فِي مَوضِع آخر**:* *يجوز قبل الدُّخُول وَبعده، وَقَالَ الْمَاوَرْدِيّ**:* *عِنْد الدُّخُول، وَحَدِيث أنس**:* *فَأصْبح رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عروسا بِزَيْنَب فدعي الْقَوْم، صَرِيح أَنَّهَا بعد الدُّخُول، وَاسْتحبَّ بعض الْمَالِكِيَّة أَن تكون عِنْد الْبناء وَيَقَع الدُّخُول عقيبها، وَعَلِيهِ عمل النَّاس**.*

*....*
*146*
*وِيَ الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي الْكَبِير من حَدِيث معَاذ بن جبل، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم شهد أَمْلَاك رجل من الْأَنْصَار فَخَطب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وأنكح الْأنْصَارِيّ، وَقَالَ**:* *على الألفة وَالْخَيْر وَالْبركَة والطائر الميمون وَالسعَة فِي الرزق وَأخرجه أَبُو عمر النوقاني فِي كتاب* *(**معاشرة الأهلين**)* *من حَدِيث أنس، وَزَاد فِيهِ**:* *والرفاء والبنين؟ قلت**:* *الَّذِي أخرجه الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي الْكَبِير ضَعِيف، وَأخرجه أَيْضا فِي الْأَوْسَط بِسَنَد أَضْعَف مِنْهُ، وَفِي حَدِيث النوقاني أبان الْعَبْدي وَهُوَ ضَعِيف، وَأخرج التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *حَدثنَا قُتَيْبَة أَنا عبد الْعَزِيز بن مُحَمَّد عَن سُهَيْل بن أبي صَالح عَن أَبِيه عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة: أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ إِذا رفأ الْإِنْسَان إِذا تزوج، قَالَ**: (**بَارك الله لَك وَبَارك عَلَيْك وَجمع بَيْنكُمَا فِي خير**) .* *وَقَالَ**:* *حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح*
*وَأخرج النَّسَائِيّ من رِوَايَة أَشْعَث عَن الْحسن عَن عقيل بن أبي طَالب أَنه تزوج امكرأة من بني حبشم فَقَالُوا**:* *بالرفاء والبنين، فَقَالَ**:* *لَا تَقولُوا هَكَذَا، وَلَكِن قُولُوا، كَمَا قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *اللَّهُمَّ بَارك لَهُم وَبَارك عَلَيْهِم، وَهُوَ مُرْسل**.*
*....*
*رُوِيَ ابْن أبي شيبَة من طَرِيق عمر بن قيس الماصر قَالَ: شهِدت شريحا وَأَتَاهُ رجل من أهل الشَّام، فَقَالَ**:* *إِنِّي تزوجت امْرَأَة، فَقَالَ**:* *بالرفاء والبنين: قلت: هَذَا مَحْمُول على أَن شريحا لم يبلغهُ النَّهْي عَن ذَلِك**.*
*.....*
*157*
*قَالَ صَاحب التَّلْوِيح كَأَن البُخَارِيّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَرَادَ بقوله**: (**وَمن أولم سَبْعَة أَيَّام**)* *مَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ بِسَنَد صَحِيح من حَدِيث وهيب عَن أَيُّوب عَن مُحَمَّد: حَدَّثتنِي حَفْصَة أَن سِيرِين عرس بِالْمَدِينَةِ فأولم، فَدَعَا النَّاس سبعا، فَكَانَ فِيمَن دعى أبي بن كَعْب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَهُوَ صَائِم فَدَعَا لَهُم بِخَير وَانْصَرف، وَكَذَا ذكره حَمَّاد بن زيد إلاَّ أَنه لم يذكر حَفْصَة فِي إِسْنَاده وَقَالَ معمر عَن أَيُّوب**:* *ثَمَانِيَة أَيَّام، وَالْأول أصح، وَرَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة أَيْضا من طَرِيق حَفْصَة بنت سِيرِين، قَالَت**:* *لما تزوج أبي دَعَا الصَّحَابَة سَبْعَة أَيَّام، فَلَمَّا كَانَ يَوْم الْأَنْصَار دَعَا أبي بن كَعْب وَزيد بن ثَابت وَغَيرهمَا فَكَانَ أبي صَائِما فَلَمَّا طعموا دَعَا أبي وَأثْنى*
*....*
*(178)*
*م يعين النَّبِي الله صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، للوليمة يَوْمًا لَا يَوْمَيْنِ للْإِيجَاب أَو للاستحباب، وَذَلِكَ يَقْتَضِي الْإِطْلَاق وَيمْنَع التَّحْدِيد إلاَّ بِحجَّة يجب التَّسْلِيم لَهَا**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *رُوِيَ أَبُو دَاوُد بِسَنَد صَحِيح عَن عبد الله بن عُثْمَان الثَّقَفِيّ عَن رجل أَعور من بني ثَقِيف، كَانَ يُقَال لَهُ زُهَيْر مَعْرُوف أَي**:* *يُثنى عَلَيْهِ خيرا، وَإِن لم يكن اسْمه زُهَيْر بن عُثْمَان فَلَا أَدْرِي مَا اسْمه**:* *أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: الْوَلِيمَة أول يَوْم حق، وَالثَّانِي مَعْرُوف، وَالْيَوْم الثَّالِث رِيَاء وسَمعه. انْتهى**.* *فَكيف يَقُول البُخَارِيّ**:* *وَلم يُوَقت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَوْمًا لَا يَوْمَيْنِ؟ قلت**:* *قَالُوا إِنَّه لم يَصح عِنْده وَقَالَ فِي تَارِيخه الْكَبِير: لَا يَصح إِسْنَاده وَلَا يعرف لَهُ صُحْبَة، وَلما ذكره أَبُو عمر تبع البُخَارِيّ فَقَالَ**:* *فِي إِسْنَاده نظر، يُقَال**:* *إِن حَدِيثه مُرْسل وَلَيْسَ لَهُ غَيره**.* *وَلَكِن قَالَ غَيره**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث صَحِيح سَنَده حسن مَتنه، وَإِذا لم يعرفهُ هُوَ فقد عرفه غَيره، وَقَالَ ابْن حبَان فِي كتاب الصَّحَابَة**:* *لَهُ صُحْبَة، وَذكره فِي جُمْلَتهمْ من غير تردد جمَاعَة كَثِيرَة مِنْهُم ابْن أبي خَيْثَمَة فِي تَارِيخه الْأَوْسَط وَأَبُو أَحْمد العسكري وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ فِي تَارِيخه وَابْن السكن وَابْن قَانِع وَأَبُو عَمْرو الفلاس وَأَبُو الْفَتْح الْأَزْدِيّ فِي كِتَابه المخزون والبغويان أَحْمد فِي مُسْنده الْكَبِير وَابْن بنته، وَقَالَ**:* *لَا أعلم لزهير غير هَذَا: وَأَبُو حَاتِم الرَّازِيّ وَأَبُو نعيم وَابْن مَنْدَه الأصبهانيان وَمُحَمّد بن سعد كَاتب الْوَاقِدِيّ وَذكر غير وَاحِد أَن الْحسن رُوِيَ عَنهُ فَإِن قلت: دخل بَينهمَا عبد الله بن عُثْمَان قلت: لَا يضر ذَلِك لِأَنَّهُ مَعْدُود أَيْضا فِي جملَة الصَّحَابَة عِنْد أبي مُوسَى الْمَدِينِيّ، وَقَالَ أَبُو الْقَاسِم الدِّمَشْقِي**:* *أدْرك النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَاسْتشْهدَ باليرموك**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *رُوِيَ النَّسَائِيّ عَن الْحسن عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مُرْسلا**.* *قلت**:* *لَا يضر ذَلِك الحَدِيث لِأَن الْحسن صَاحب فَتْوَى وَفقه، فَرُبمَا يسْأَل عَن شَيْء يكون مُسْندًا فيذكره بِغَيْر سَنَد، وَرُبمَا ينشط فيذكر سَنَده، وَهَذِه عَاده أشباهه من أَصْحَاب الْفَتْوَى،* 
*ن ذَلِك مَا رَوَاهُ عبد الله بن مَسْعُود أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسلم، قَالَ**:* *طَعَام أول يَوْم حق، وَطَعَام يَوْم الثَّانِي سنة، وَطَعَام يَوْم الثَّالِث سمعة وَمن سمع سمع الله بِهِ، رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ وَانْفَرَدَ بِهِ، وَقَالَ**:* *لَا نعرفه مَرْفُوعا إلاَّ من حَدِيث زِيَاد بن عبد الله وَهُوَ كثير الغرائب والمناكير، وَمِنْه مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن مَاجَه من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: الْوَلِيمَة أول يَوْم حق، وَالثَّانِي مَعْرُوف، وَالثَّالِث رِيَاء وَسُمْعَة، وَفِي سَنَده عبد الْملك بن حُسَيْن النَّخعِيّ الوَاسِطِيّ تكلم فِيهِ غير وَاحِد، وَمِنْه مَا رَوَاهُ الْبَيْهَقِيّ من حَدِيث أنس**:* *أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: الْوَلِيمَة أول يَوْم حق، وَالثَّانِي مَعْرُوف، وَالثَّالِث رِيَاء وَسُمْعَة، وَقَالَ صَاحب التَّلْوِيح**:* *سَنَده صَحِيح فَإِن قلت: قد قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: لَيْسَ هَذَا الحَدِيث بقوى وَفِيه بكير بن خُنَيْس تكلمُوا فِيهِ**.* *قلت**:* *أثنى عَلَيْهِ جمَاعَة مِنْهُم أَحْمد بن صَالح*
*......*
*(169)*
*قَالَ أَبُو الْفضل عِيَاض بن مُوسَى**:* *اخْتلف فِي سَنَد هَذَا الحَدِيث وَرَفعه مَعَ أَنه لَا اخْتِلَاف فِي صِحَّته وَأَن الْأَئِمَّة قبلوه وَلَا مخرج لَهُ فِيمَا انْتهى إِلَيّ إلاَّ من رِوَايَة عُرْوَة عَن عَائِشَة، فَروِيَ من غير طَرِيق**:* *عَن عُرْوَة عَن عَائِشَة من قَول سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كُله، هَكَذَا رَوَاهُ عباد بن مَنْصُور والدراوردي وَعبد الله بن مُصعب الزبيرِي وَيُونُس بن أبي إِسْحَاق كلهم عَن هِشَام عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَكَذَا رَفعه جمَاعَة آخَرُونَ، وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *لَا خلاف فِي رفع قَوْله**.* *فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث**: (**كنت ل كَأَنِّي زرع لأم زرع**)* *وَإِنَّمَا الْخلاف فِي بَقِيَّته**.* *وَقَالَ الْخَطِيب**:* *الْمَرْفُوع من هَذَا الحَدِيث قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**كنت لم كَأبي زرع لأم زرع**)* *وَمَا عداهُ، فَمن كَلَام عَائِشَة**.*

** وَقَالَ الْفَارِسِي: هِيَ بدل من قطعناهم وَلَيْسَ بتمييز، وَكَانَ اجتماعهن وجلوسهن بقرية من قرى الْيمن، كَذَا وَقع رِوَايَة الزبير بن بكار، ووقَع فِي رِوَايَة الْهَيْثَم**:* *أَنَّهُنَّ كن بِمَكَّة**.* *وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *إنَّهُنَّ كن من خثعم، وَوَقع فِي رِوَايَة ابْن أبي أويس عَن أَبِيه**:* *أَنَّهُنَّ كن فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، وَكَذَا عِنْد النَّسَائِيّ فِي رِوَايَة**.*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو سعيد النَّيْسَابُورِ  ي**:* *لَيْسَ شَيْء أَخبث غثاثة بَين الْأَنْعَام من الْجمل لِأَنَّهُ يجمع خبث الرّيح وخبث الطّعْم حَتَّى ضرب بِهِ الْمثل، وصفت زَوجهَا بالبخل وَقلة الخيروبعده من أَن ينَال خَيره مَعَ قلته كَاللَّحْمِ الهزيل المنتن الَّذِي يزهد فِيهِ فَلَا يطْلب، فَكيف إِذا كَانَ فِي رَأس جبل صَعب وعر لَا ينَال إلاَّ بِمَشَقَّة، وَذهب الْخطابِيّ إِلَى أَن تمثيلها بِالْجَبَلِ الوعر هُنَا إِشَارَة إِلَى سوء خلقه، والذهاب بِنَفسِهِ وترفعه تيها وكبرا، تُرِيدُ أَنه**:* *مَعَ قلَّة خَيره يتكبر على عشيرته فَيجمع إِلَى الْبُخْل سوء الْخلق، وَهُوَ تَشْبِيه الْجَلِيّ بالخفي، والمتوهم بالمحسوس والحقير بالخطير**.*

*وَقَالَ الْأَخْفَش**:* *العجر العقد تكون فِي سَائِر الْبدن، والبجر تكون فِي الْقلب، وَقَالَ أَبُو سعيد النَّيْسَابُورِ  ي**:* *لم يَأْتِ أَبُو عُبَيْدَة بِالْمَعْنَى فِي هَذَا، وَإِنَّمَا عنت أَن زَوجهَا كثير الْعُيُوب فِي أخلاقه مُنْعَقد النَّفس عَن المكارم، وَقَالَ ابْن فَارس**:* *يُقَال فِي الْمثل: أفضيت إِلَيْهِ بعجري وبجري أَي: بأَمْري كُله وَعَن الْأَصْمَعِي: يستعلمل ذَلِك فِي المعائب، أَي**:* *ذكر عيوبه، وَقَالَ يَعْقُوب**:* *أسراره، وَعبارَة غَيره**:* *عيوبه الْبَاطِنَة وأسراره الكامنة، وَعَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فِي وقْعَة الْجمل**: (**إِلَى الله أَشْكُو عجري وبجري**)* *أَي: همومي وأحزاني، وَقيل**:* *العجر ظَاهرهَا والبجر بَاطِنهَا**.* *قَالَ الشَّاعِر**:*
*(**لم يبْق عِنْدِي مَا يُبَاع بدرهم ... يَكْفِيك عجر حالتي عَن بجري**)*
*وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *فِيهِ مُطَابقَة لفظية بَين دخل وَخرج، وَبَين أَسد وفهد مُطَابقَة معنوية، وَتسَمى أَيْضا الْمُقَابلَة**.* *قَوْله**:** (**وَلَا يسْأَل عَمَّا عهد**)* *أَي: لَا يتفقد مَا ذهب من مَاله وَلَا يلْتَفت إِلَى معائب الْبَيْت وَمَا فِيهِ كَأَنَّهُ ساهٍ عَن ذَلِك**.* *وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *وَهَذَا يَقْتَضِي تفسيرين: لعهد عهد قبل فَهُوَ يرجع إِلَى تفقد المَال وعهد الْآن فَهُوَ بِمَعْنى الإغضاء عَن المعائب والاختلال**.*

*............*
*(182*
*وَكَانَ ابْن سِيرِين يكره تَسْمِيَتهَا ضرَّة، وَيَقُول**:* *إِنَّهَا لَا تضر وَلَا تَنْفَع وَلَا تذْهب من رزق الْأُخْرَى بِشَيْء، وَإِنَّمَا هِيَ جَارة، وَالْعرب تسمي صَاحب الرجل وخليطه جارا، وَتسَمى الزَّوْجَة أَيْضا جَارة لمخالطتها الرجل، وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *اخْتَار عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، تَسْمِيَتهَا جَارة أدبا مِنْهُ أَن يُضَاف لفظ الضَّرَر إِلَى إِحْدَى أُمَّهَات الْمُؤمنِينَ**.* 
*.......*
*183*
*شدَّة الْوَطْأَة على النِّسَاء مذمومة**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى ابْن عَبَّاس مَرْفُوعا: علق سَوْطك حَيْثُ يرَاهُ الْخَادِم، وروى أَبُو ذَر**:* *أخف أهلك فِي الله وَلَا ترفع عَنْهُم عصاك**.* *قلت**:* *أسانيدها واهية، وَضرب الْمَرْأَة لغير الهجر فِي المضجع لَا يجوز بل حرَام قَالَ الله تَعَالَى**: {**وَالَّذين يُؤْذونَ الْمُؤمنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات**}*
*.....*
*185*
*وروى ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي* *(**كتاب النِّسَاء**)* *من حَدِيث مُحَمَّد بن ربيعَة: حَدثنَا يحيى بن الْعَلَاء حَدثنَا الْعَلَاء بن عبد الرَّحْمَن عَن أَبِيه: سَمِعت أَبَا هُرَيْرَة قَالَ: لعن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم المسوفة والمغلسة، أما المسوفة فَهِيَ الْمَرْأَة الَّتِي إِذا أرادها زَوجهَا قَالَت**:* *سَوف، والمغلسة فِي لفظ المغسلة، هِيَ الَّتِي إِذا أرادها زَوجهَا قَالَت**:* *إِنِّي حَائِض، وَلَيْسَ بحائض، وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة من حَدِيث لَيْث عَن عبد الْملك عَن عَطاء عَن ابْن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، قَالَ**:* *جَاءَت امْرَأَة إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَالَت: يَا رَسُول الله! مَا حق الزَّوْج على الْمَرْأَة؟ قَالَ**:* *لَا تَمنعهُ نَفسهَا، وَإِن كَانَت على ظهر قتب. وروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي* *(**كتاب الْعشْرَة**)* *من حَدِيث يحيى بن الْعَلَاء بِلَفْظ: لَا تَمنعهُ نَفسهَا وَإِن كَانَت على رَأس تنور، وَرَوَاهُ ابْن عدي، وَلَفظه**:* *على رَأس تنور أَو ظهر بَيت، وَيحيى بن الْعَلَاء ضَعِيف، وَفِي حَدِيث الْبَاب**:* *إِن الْمَلَائِكَة تَدْعُو لأهل الطَّاعَة إِذا كَانُوا على طاعتهم وَتَدْعُو على أهل الْمعْصِيَة إِذا كَانُوا فِي مَعْصِيّة**.*
*.....*
*186*
*أَن صَبر الرجل على ترك الْجِمَاع أَضْعَف من صَبر الْمَرْأَة**.* *وَفِيه**:* *أَن أقوى التشويشات على الرجل دَاعِيَة النِّكَاح. وَلذَلِك حض الشَّارِع النِّسَاء على مساعدة الرجل فِي ذَلِك**.*
*..............*
*188*
*لكُل وَاحِد من الزَّوْجَيْنِ حق على الآخر، وَمن جملَة حق الْمَرْأَة على زَوجهَا أَن يُجَامِعهَا، وَاخْتلفُوا فِي مِقْدَاره فَقيل**:* *يجب مرّة، وَقيل فِي كل أَربع لَيَال، وَقيل**:* *فِي كل طهر مرّة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *فرض على الرجل أَن يُجَامع امْرَأَته الَّتِي هِيَ زَوجته، وَأدنى ذَلِك مرّة فِي كل طهر إِن قدر على ذَلِك، وَإِلَّا فَهُوَ عَاص لله تَعَالَى، وروى عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن الثَّوْريّ عَن مَالك بن مغول عَن الشّعبِيّ، قَالَ**:* *جَاءَت امْرَأَة إِلَى عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَقَالَت**:* *يَا أَمِير الْمُؤمنِينَ! إِن زَوجي يَصُوم النَّهَار وَيقوم اللَّيْل**.* *فَقَالَ عمر**:* *لقد أَحْسَنت الثَّنَاء على زَوجك فَقَالَ كَعْب بن سوار: لقد اشتكت فَقَالَ عمر: أخرج من مَقَالَتك فَقَالَ: أَتَرَى أَن ينزل منزلَة الرجل لَهُ أَربع نسْوَة فَلهُ ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام ولياليها وَلها يَوْم وَلَيْلَة**.* *وَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *وَقَالَ مَالك: إِذا كف رجل عَن جماع أَهله من غير ضَرُورَة لَا يتْرك حَتَّى يُجَامع أَو يُفَارق أحب ذَلِك أَو كرهه، لِأَن مضارّ بهَا. وبنحوه قَالَ أَحْمد، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *يُؤمر أَن يبيت عِنْدهَا. وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *لَا يفْرض عَلَيْهِ من الْجِمَاع شَيْء بِعَيْنِه، وَإِنَّمَا يفْرض لَهَا النَّفَقَة وَالْكِسْوَة وَأَن يأوي إِلَيْهَا**.* *وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ**:* *إِذا اشتكت زَوجهَا جعل لَهُ ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام وَلها يَوْم وَلَيْلَة، وَهُوَ قَول أبي ثَوْر**.*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
" ختم وتلخيص المجلد العشرين من " عمدة القاري " للحافظ العيني رحمه الله 
اليوم : الجمعة 
الموافق : 25/ رمضان / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 7/ مايو / 2021 ميلادي 


*تابع / الجزء الأخير (20)*
*( 190)*
*ذكر هجر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نِسَاءَهُ فِي غير بُيُوتهنَّ أَي: وَيذكر عَن مُعَاوِيَة رَفعه، غير أَن لَا يهجر أَي رويت عَنهُ قصَّة الهجر مَرْفُوعَة إلاَّ أَنه قَالَ**:* *أَن لَا يهجر إلاَّ فِي الْبَيْت، وَهَذَا الَّذِي لمحه غلط مَحْض، فَإِن مُعَاوِيَة بن حيدة مَا روى قصَّة هجر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَزوَاجه وَلَا يُوجد هَذَا فِي شَيْء من المسانيد وَلَا فِي الْأَجْزَاء، وَلَيْسَ مُرَاد البُخَارِيّ مَا ذكره، وَإِنَّمَا مُرَاده حِكَايَة مَا ورد فِي سِيَاق حَدِيث مُعَاوِيَة بن حيدة، فَإِن فِي بعض طرقه وَلَا يقبح وَلَا يضْرب الْوَجْه غير أَن لَا تهجر إلاَّ فِي الْبَيْت، فَظن الْكرْمَانِي أَن الِاسْتِثْنَاء من تصرف البُخَارِيّ وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك بل هُوَ حِكَايَة مِنْهُ عَمَّا ورد من لفظ الحَدِيث. انْتهى**.*

*قلت**:* *نِسْبَة الْكرْمَانِي إِلَى غلط مَحْض غلط مَحْض مِنْهُ، وَفِيه ترك الْأَدَب وَذَلِكَ أَن الْكرْمَانِي مَا تصرف فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث إِلَّا على حسب مَا يَقْتَضِيهِ اخْتِلَاف الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ المذكورتين اللَّتَيْنِ ذكرهمَا، وَمَعَ هَذَا يحْتَمل أَن يكون مُعَاوِيَة قد روى قصَّة هجر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نِسَاءَهُ، فَإِن بَاب الرِّوَايَة وَاسع جدا**.* *وَقَوله**:* *فَإِن مُعَاوِيَة بن حيدة مَا روى قصَّة هجر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَزوَاجه وَلَا يُوجد هَذَا فِي شَيْء من المسانيد وَلَا فِي الْأَجْزَاء دَعْوَى بِلَا برهَان، وليت شعري كَيفَ يَدعِي هَذِه الدَّعْوَى وَهُوَ لم يحط بِمَا جَاءَ من المسانيد وَمن الْأَجْزَاء، وَلَا وقف هُوَ على قدر عشر معشار مَا روى عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، على أَن كَلَام الْكرْمَانِي إِثْبَات وَكَلَامه نفي، وَالْإِثْبَات مقدم لِأَنَّهُ إِخْبَار عَن مَوْجُود، وَالنَّفْي إِخْبَار عَن مَعْدُوم**.*
*..........*
*(192)*
*وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *إِنَّمَا يكره من ضرب النِّسَاء التَّعَدِّي فِيهِ والإسراف، وَقد بَين النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ذَلِك، فَقَالَ**:* *ضرب العَبْد من أجل الرّقّ يزِيد فَوق ضرب الْحر لتباين حاليهما، وَلِأَن ضرب النِّسَاء إِنَّمَا جَازَ من أجل امتناعها على زَوجهَا من أجل المباضعة، وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *وَاخْتلف فِي وجوب ضربهَا فِي الْخدمَة وَالْقِيَاس يُوجب أَنه إِذا جَازَ ضربهَا فِي المباضعة جَازَ فِي الْخدمَة الْوَاجِبَة للزَّوْج عَلَيْهَا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ، وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *لَا يلْزمهَا أَن تخْدم زَوجهَا فِي شَيْء أصلا، لَا فِي عجين وَلَا فِي طبخ وَلَا كنس وَلَا غزل وَلَا غير ذَلِك، ثمَّ نقل عَن أبي ثَوْر أَنه قَالَ**:* *عَلَيْهَا أَن تخدمه فِي كل شَيْء، وَيُمكن أَن يحْتَج لَهُ بِالْحَدِيثِ الصَّحِيح**:* *أَن فَاطِمَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، شكت إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مَا تَجِد من الرَّحَى، وَبقول أَسمَاء، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**:* *كنت أخدم الزبير، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَلَا حجَّة فيهمَا لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ فيهمَا أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَمرهمَا، وَإِنَّمَا كَانَتَا متبرعتين**.*
*.........*
*(195)*
*وَرُوِيَ عَن غير وَاحِد من الصَّحَابَة التَّفْرِقَة بَين الْحرَّة وَالْأمة، فتستأمر الْحرَّة وَلَا تستأمر الْأمة وهم**:* *عبد الله بن مَسْعُود وَعبد الله بن عَبَّاس وَعبد الله بن عمر، وَمن التَّابِعين سعيد بن جُبَير وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين وَإِبْرَاهِيم التَّيْمِيّ وَعَمْرو بن مرّة وَجَابِر بن زيد وَالْحسن وَعَطَاء وطاووس، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل، وَحَكَاهُ صَاحب* *(**التَّقْرِيب**)* *عَن الشَّافِعِي، وَكَذَا غزاه إِلَيْهِ ابْن عبد الْبر فِي* *(**التَّمْهِيد**)* *وَهُوَ قَول أَكثر أهل الْعلم**.*
*......*
*أَن الْمَرْأَة إِن كَانَت حرَّة فقد ادّعى فِيهِ ابْن عبد الْبر فِي* *(**التَّمْهِيد**)* *أَنه لَا خلاف بَين الْعلمَاء فِي أَنه لَا يعْزل عَنْهَا إلاَّ بِإِذْنِهَا وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين، رَحمَه الله دَعْوَى الْإِجْمَاع لَا تصح، فقد اخْتلف أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي على طَرِيقين**:* *أظهرها كَمَا قَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ رَحمَه الله: إِنَّهَا إِن رضيت جَازَ لَا محَالة، وإلاَّ فَوَجْهَانِ أصَحهمَا عِنْد الْغَزالِيّ الْجَوَاز، وَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ فِي* *(**الشَّرْح الصَّغِير**)* *وَالنَّوَوِيّ فِي* *(**شرح مُسلم**)* *إِنَّه الْأَصَح وَقَالَ فِي* *(**الرَّوْضَة**)* *إِنَّه الْمَذْهَب وَالطَّرِيق الثَّانِي: أَنَّهَا إِن لم تَأذن لم يجز، وَإِن أَذِنت فَوَجْهَانِ؟ وَإِن كَانَت الْمَرْأَة الْمُزَوجَة أمة فَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي وجوب اسْتِئْذَان سَيِّدهَا فَحكى ابْن عبد الْبر فِي* *(**التَّمْهِيد**) :* *عَن مَالك وَأبي حنيفَة وأصحابهما أَنهم قَالُوا: الْإِذْن فِي الْعَزْل عَنْهَا إِلَى مَوْلَاهَا وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي: لَهُ أَن يعْزل عَنْهَا بِدُونِ إِذْنهَا وَإِذن مَوْلَاهَا، وَإِن كَانَت الْمَرْأَة أمة لَهُ، فَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *لَا خلاف بَين فُقَهَاء الْأَمْصَار أَنه يجوز الْعَزْل عَنْهَا بِغَيْر إِذْنهَا وَإنَّهُ لَا حق لَهَا فِي ذَلِك، وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين، رَحمَه الله هَكَذَا أطلق نفي الْخلاف وَلَيْسَ بجيد، وَقد فرق أَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي فِي الْأمة بَين الْمُسْتَوْلدَة وَغَيرهَا، فَإِن لم يكن قد اسْتَوْلدهَا فَقَالَ الْغَزالِيّ وَتَبعهُ الرَّافِعِيّ وَالنَّوَوِيّ**:* *لَا خلاف فِي جَوَازه، قَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ**:* *صِيَانة للْملك، وَاعْترض صَاحب* *(**الْمُهِمَّات**)* *بِأَن فِيهِ وَجها حَكَاهُ الرَّوْيَانِيّ فِي الْبَحْر أَنه لَا يجوز لحق الْوَلَد، وَإِن كَانَت مُسْتَوْلدَة لَهُ فَقَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ**:* *رتبها مرتبون على الْمَنْكُوحَة الرقيقة، وَأولى بِالْمَنْعِ لِأَن الْوَلَد حر، وَآخَرُونَ على الْحرَّة والمستولدة أولى بِالْجَوَازِ لِأَنَّهَا لَيست راسخة فِي الْفراش، وَلِهَذَا لَا تسْتَحقّ الْقسم**.* *قَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ**:* *وَهَذَا أظهر**.*
*........*
*196*
*روى مُسلم من حَدِيث أبي الْأسود عَن عُرْوَة عَن عَائِشَة عَن جد أمة بنت وهب أُخْت عكاشة: حضرت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي أنَاس الحَدِيث**.* *وَفِيه**:* *ثمَّ سَأَلُوهُ عَن الْعَزْل؟ فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *ذَاك الوأد الْخَفي، وَبِه اسْتدلَّ إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَسَالم بن عبد الله وَالْأسود بن يزِيد**.* *وطاووس وَقَالُوا**:* *الْعَزْل مَكْرُوه لِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم جعل الْعَزْل بِمَنْزِلَة الوأد إِلَّا أَنه خَفِي، لِأَن من يعْزل عَن امْرَأَته إِنَّمَا يعْزل هربا من الْوَلَد، فَلذَلِك سمي**:* *الموؤدة الصُّغْرَى، والموؤدة الْكُبْرَى هِيَ الَّتِي تدفن وَهِي حَيَّة، كَانَ إِذا ولد لأَحَدهم بنت فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة دفنوها فِي التُّرَاب وَهِي حَيَّة فَكيف التَّوْفِيق بَين هَذَا وَبَين حَدِيث جَابر وَأبي سعيد وَغَيرهمَا وَفِي حَدِيث جَابر**:* *قُلْنَا يَا رَسُول الله إِنَّا كُنَّا نعزل، فَزَعَمت الْيَهُود أَنَّهَا الموؤدة الصُّغْرَى، فَقَالَ**:* *كذبت الْيَهُود، إِن الله إِذا أَرَادَ أَن يخلقه لم يمنعهُ*
*......*
*196*
*أُجِيب عَن هَذَا بِوُجُوه: الأول: أَنه يحْتَمل أَن يكون الْأَمر فِي ذَلِك كَمَا وَقع فِي عَذَاب الْقَبْر لما قَالَت الْيَهُود إِن الْمَيِّت يعذب فِي قَبره، فكذبهم النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قبل أَن يطلعه الله على ذَلِك، فَلَمَّا أطلعه الله على عَذَاب الْقَبْر أثبت ذَلِك واستعاذ بِاللَّه مِنْهُ، وَهَهُنَا كَذَلِك**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *مَا قَالَه الطَّحَاوِيّ: إِنَّه مَنْسُوخ بِحَدِيث جَابر وَغَيره فَإِن قلت: ذكرُوا أَن جذامة أسلمت عَام الْفَتْح فَيكون حَدِيثهَا مُتَأَخِّرًا فَيكون نَاسِخا لغير قلت: ذكرُوا أَيْضا أَنَّهَا أسلمت قبل الْفَتْح، وَقَالَ عبد الْحق**:* *هُوَ الصَّحِيح**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *قَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ: حَدِيث جذامة مُضْطَرب الرَّابِع: يرجع إِلَى التَّرْجِيح، فَحَدِيث جذامة يرد من حَدِيثهَا، وَحَدِيث جَابر بِرِجَال الصَّحِيح وَله شَاهد من حَدِيث أبي سعيد على مَا سَيَأْتِي، وَحَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة الَّذِي أخرجه النَّسَائِيّ من حَدِيث أبي سَلمَة عَنهُ قَالَ**:* *سُئِلَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن الْعَزْل؟ فَقيل**:* *إِن الْيَهُود تزْعم أَنَّهَا الموؤدة الصُّغْرَى، فَقَالَ**:* *كذبت يهود**.*
*............*
*199*
*وَالْآيَة تخبر بِأَنَّهُم لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَن يعدلُوا قلت**:* *الْمَنْفِيّ فِي الْآيَة الْعدْل بَينهُنَّ من كل جِهَة أَلا ترى كَيفَ قَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: فَلَا تلمني فِيمَا تملك وَلَا أملك؟ وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *يَعْنِي بِهِ الْحبّ والمودة لِأَن ذَلِك مِمَّا لَا يملكهُ الرجل وَلَا هُوَ فِي قدرته**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ عَنْهُمَا**:* *لَا تَسْتَطِيع أَن تعدل بالشهوة فِيمَا بَينهُنَّ وَلَو حرصت، وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *دلّت هَذِه الْآيَة على أَن التَّسْوِيَة بَينهُنَّ فِي الْمحبَّة غير وَاجِبَة، وَقد أخبر رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن عَائِشَة أحب إِلَيْهِ من غَيرهَا من أَزوَاجه، فَلَا تميلوا كل الْميل بأهوائكم حَتَّى يحملكم ذَلِك على أَن تَجُورُوا فِي الْقسم على الَّتِي لَا تحبون*
*.......*
*199*
*وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين رَحمَه الله**:* *وَحمل الشَّافِعِي ذَلِك على الْأَوْلَوِيَّة والاستحباب، وَنَصّ على جَوَاز الْقسم لَيْلَتَيْنِ لَيْلَتَيْنِ وَثَلَاثًا وَثَلَاثًا. وَقَالَ فِي* *(**الْمُخْتَصر**)* *وأكره مُجَاوزَة الثَّلَاث فَحَمله الْأَكْثَرُونَ على الْمَنْع وَنقل عَن نَصه فِي* *(**الْإِمْلَاء**)* *أَنه كَانَ يقسم مياومة ومشاهرة ومسانهة، قَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ**:* *فَحَمَلُوهُ على مَا إِذا رضين وَلم يَجْعَلُوهُ قولا آخر، وَحكى عَن صَاحب* *(**التَّقْرِيب**)* *أَنه: يجوز أَن يقسم سبعا سبعا**.* *وَعَن الشَّيْخ أبي مُحَمَّد الْجُوَيْنِيّ وَغَيره أَنه تجوز الزِّيَادَة مَا لم تبلغ التَّرَبُّص بِمدَّة الْإِيلَاء وَقَالَ إِمَام الْحَرَمَيْنِ**:* *لَا يجوز أَن يَبْنِي الْقسم على خمس سِنِين مثلا، وَحكى الْغَزالِيّ فِي* *(**الْبَسِيط**)* *وَجها: أَنه لَا تَقْدِير بِزَمَان وَلَا تَوْقِيت أصلا فَإِنَّمَا التَّقْدِير إِلَى الزَّوْج انْتهى كَلَامه**.*
*قلت**:* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: وَلَا أرى مُجَاوزَة يَوْم إِذْ لَا حجَّة مَعَ من تحظى سنة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى غَيرهَا**.* *أَلا ترى قَوْله فِي الحَدِيث**:* *أَن سَوْدَة وهبت يَوْمهَا لعَائِشَة، وَلم يحفظ عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي قسمته لأزواجه أَكثر من يَوْم وَلَيْلَة، وَلَو جَازَ ثَلَاثَة لجَاز خَمْسَة شهرا، ثمَّ يتخطى بالْقَوْل إِلَى مَا لَا نِهَايَة لَهُ، فَلَا يجوز مُعَارضَة السّنة**.*
*وَفِيه**:* *مَشْرُوعِيَّة الْقسم بَين النِّسَاء وَهُوَ مُتَّفق على اسْتِحْبَابه، فإمَّا وُجُوبه فَادّعى صَاحب* *(**الْمُفْهم**)* *الِاتِّفَاق على وُجُوبه، فَقَالَ شَيخنَا**:* *وَفِي دَعْوَى الِاتِّفَاق نظر فَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي* *(**شرح مُسلم: مَذْهَبنَا إِنَّه لَا يلْزم أَن يقسم لنسائه، بل لَهُ إحسانهن كُلهنَّ، لَكِن يكره تعطيلهن**.* *قَالَ الرَّافِعِيّ**:* *وَعَن القَاضِي أبي حَامِد حِكَايَة أَنه يجب الْقسم بَينهُنَّ وَلَا يجوز لَهُ الْإِعْرَاض**.*
*.....*
*200*
*وَأخرج الطَّحَاوِيّ هَذَا الحَدِيث من عشر طرق صِحَاح، ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *فَذهب قوم إِلَى أَن الرجل إِذا تزوج الثّيّب أَنه بِالْخِيَارِ إِن شَاءَ سبَّع لَهَا وسبّع لسَائِر نِسَائِهِ، وَإِن شَاءَ أَقَامَ عِنْدهَا ثَلَاثًا وَدَار على بَقِيَّة نِسَائِهِ يَوْمًا يَوْمًا وَلَيْلَة لَيْلَة قلت**:* *أَرَادَ بالقوم إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وعامر الشّعبِيّ ومالكا وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبا ثَوْر وَأَبا عبيد، ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَخَالفهُم فِي ذَلِك آخَرُونَ، فَقَالُوا**:* *إِن ثلَّث لَهَا ثلَّث لسَائِر نِسَائِهِ كَمَا إِذا سبَّع لَهَا وسبَّع لسَائِر نِسَائِهِ**.* *قلت**:* *أَرَادَ بالقوم هَؤُلَاءِ: حَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَان وَالْحكم بن عتبَة وَأَبا حنيفَة وَأَبا يُوسُف ومحمدا رَحِمهم الله، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِحَدِيث أم سَلمَة أخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ لَهَا**: (**إِن شِئْت سبعت عنْدك سبعت عِنْدهن**)* *وَأخرجه أَحْمد فِي* *(**مُسْنده**)* *مطولا وَأخرجه الطَّبَرَانِيّ بأطول مِنْهُ وَأخرجه أَبُو يعلى أَيْضا وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ**.* *قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: إِن شِئْت سبعت لَك سبعت عِنْدهن، أَي**:* *أعدل بَينهُنَّ وَبَيْنك فَاجْعَلْ لكل وَاحِدَة مِنْهُنَّ سبعا، كَذَلِك إِذا جعل لَهَا ثَلَاثًا جعل لكل وَاحِدَة مِنْهُنَّ ثَلَاثًا**.* *وَقَالَت الشَّافِعِيَّة**:* *حَدِيث أنس الْمَذْكُور حجَّة على الْحَنَفِيَّة قلت: كَذَلِك حَدِيث أم سَلمَة حجَّة على الشَّافِعِيَّة، واحتجت الْحَنَفِيَّة أَيْضا بِحَدِيث عَائِشَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا**:* *أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يقسم بَين نِسَائِهِ فيعدل الحَدِيث رَوَاهُ الْأَرْبَعَة، وَقد مر عَن قريب، فَظَاهره يَقْتَضِي الْمُسَاوَاة بَينهُنَّ مُطلقًا**.*

*......*
*200*
*انَ صلى الله عليه وسلم كان  يَدُور على نِسَائِهِ فِي السَّاعَة الْوَاحِدَة من اللَّيْل وَالنَّهَار وَهن إِحْدَى عشرَة، وَجمع بَينهمَا بِأَن أَزوَاجه كن تسعا فِي هَذ الْوَقْت وسريتاه مَارِيَة وَرَيْحَانَة، على رِوَايَة من روى أَن رَيْحَانَة كَانَت أمة، وروى بَعضهم أَنَّهَا كَانَت زَوْجَة، وَلَقَد سَمِعت أساتذتي الْكِبَار رَحِمهم الله تَعَالَى، أَن كل نَبِي من الْأَنْبِيَاء عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام أُعطي قُوَّة أَرْبَعِينَ رجلا وَأعْطِي نَبينَا مُحَمَّد صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قُوَّة أَرْبَعِينَ نَبيا، فَتكون قوته على هَذَا قُوَّة ألف رجل وسِتمِائَة رجل، فَانْظُر إِلَى ورعه وَصَبره الْعَظِيم الَّذِي لم يُعْط أحد مثله كَيفَ اكْتفى بِهَذَا الْمِقْدَار، وَانْظُر إِلَى سُلَيْمَان عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، حَيْثُ كَانَت لَهُ ألف امْرَأَة على مَا قيل، مِنْهَا ثَلَاثمِائَة حرائر وَسَبْعمائة إِمَاء أما دَاوُد عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، فَكَانَت لَهُ مائَة امْرَأَة، وَمَعَ هَذَا كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يطوي الْأَيَّام لَا يَأْكُل ويواصل فِي الصَّوْم حَتَّى كَانَ يشد الْحجر على بَطْنه وَيقوم بالليالي حَتَّى تتورم قدماه، وَمَا هَذِه إِلَّا فَضَائِل خصّه الله بهَا وَجعله أفضل خلقه وَسيد أنبيائه، صلوَات الله عَلَيْهِ وَعَلَيْهِم أَجْمَعِينَ**.*
*............*
*(204)*
*والْحَدِيث أخرجه مُسلم**:* *حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن عبد الله بن نمير حَدثنَا وَكِيع وَعَبدَة عَن هِشَام عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا أَن امْرَأَة قَالَ: يَا رَسُول الله} أَقُول: إِن زَوجي أَعْطَانِي مَا لم يُعْط**.* *فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *المتشبع بِمَا لم يُعْط كلابس ثوبي زور، قَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي* *(**الْعِلَل**) :* *عَن هِشَام عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة: إِنَّمَا يرويهِ هَكَذَا معمر وَالْمبَارك بن فضَالة، وَالصَّحِيح**:* *عَن فَاطِمَة عَن أَسمَاء. وَإِخْرَاج مُسلم حَدِيث هِشَام عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة لَا يَصح، وَالصَّوَاب حَدِيث عَبدة ووكيع وَغَيرهمَا عَن هِشَام عَن فَاطِمَة عَن أَسمَاء. وَلما رَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ فِي* *(**سنَنه**)* *من حَدِيث معمر عَن هِشَام عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة، قَالَ**:* *هَذَا خطأ وَالصَّوَاب حَدِيث أَسمَاء**.* *قلت**:* *وَمُسلم أخرجه أَيْضا من حَدِيث هِشَام عَن فَاطِمَة عَن أَسمَاء، فَيحْتَمل أَن يكون كِلَاهُمَا صَحِيحَيْنِ عِنْده**.* *ثمَّ إِن البُخَارِيّ أخرج هَذَا الحَدِيث من طَرِيقين أَحدهمَا**:* *عَن سُلَيْمَان بن حَرْب عَن هِشَام عَن حَمَّاد بن زيد عَن فَاطِمَة عَن أَسمَاء عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَالْآخر**:* *عَن مُحَمَّد بن الْمثنى عَن يحيى بن سعيد الْقطَّان عَن هِشَام بن عُرْوَة إِلَى آخِره**.*

*........*
*210*
*أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هُوَ الْمُعْطِي وَلَكِن وصل إِلَيْهَا بِوَاسِطَة. فَافْهَم. وَاسْتدلَّ قوم بِهَذِهِ الْقِصَّة، مِنْهُم أَبُو ثَوْر، على أَن على الْمَرْأَة الْقيام بِجَمِيعِ مَا يحْتَاج إِلَيْهِ زَوجهَا من الْخدمَة وَالْجُمْهُور أجابوا عَن هَذَا بِأَنَّهَا كَانَت متطوعة بذلك وَلم يكن لَازِما**.*
*.....*
*210*
*قَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ رَحمَه الله هَذَا الْحصْر فِي غَايَة من اللطف لِأَنَّهَا أخْبرت إِذا كَانَت فِي غَايَة الْغَضَب الَّذِي يسلب الْعَاقِل اخْتِيَاره لَا يغيرها عَن كَمَال الْمحبَّة*
*المستغرقة ظَاهرهَا وباطنها الممتزجة بروحها وَإِنَّمَا عبرت عَن التّرْك بالهجران لتدل بِهِ على أَنَّهَا تتألم من هَذَا التّرْك الَّذِي لَا اخْتِيَار لَهَا فِيهِ قَالَ الشَّاعِر*
*(**إِنِّي لأمنحك الصدود وإنني ... قسما إِلَيْك مَعَ الصدود لأميل**)*
*وَقَالَ الْمُهلب قَوْلهَا مَا أَهجر إِلَّا اسْمك يدل على أَن الِاسْم من المخلوقين غير الْمُسَمّى وَلَو كَانَ عين الْمُسَمّى وهجرت اسْمه لهجرته بِعَيْنِه وَيدل على ذَلِك أَن من قَالَ أكلت اسْم الْعَسَل لَا يفهم مِنْهُ أَنه أكل الْعَسَل وَإِذا قلت لقِيت اسْم زيد لَا يدل على أَنه لَقِي زيدا وَإِنَّمَا الِاسْم هُوَ الْمُسَمّى فِي الله عز وَجل وَحده لَا فِيمَا سواهُ من المخلوقين لمباينته عز وَجل وأسمائه وَصِفَاته حكم أَسمَاء المخلوقين وصفاتهم انْتهى وَالتَّحْقِيق فِي هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة أَن قَوْلهم الِاسْم هُوَ الْمُسَمّى على معَان ثَلَاثَة. الأول مَا يجْرِي مجْرى الْمجَاز وَالثَّانِي مَا يجْرِي مجْرى الْحَقِيقَة. وَالثَّالِث مَا يجْرِي مجْرى الْمَعْنى فَالْأول نَحْو قَوْلك رَأَيْت جملا يتَصَوَّر من هَذَا الِاسْم فِي نفس السَّامع مَا يتَصَوَّر من الْمُسَمّى الْوَاقِع تَحْتَهُ لَو شَاهده فَلَمَّا نَاب الِاسْم من هَذَا الْوَجْه مناب الْمُسَمّى فِي التَّصَوُّر وَكَانَ التَّصَوُّر فِي كل وَاحِد مِنْهُمَا شَيْئا وَاحِدًا صَحَّ أَن يُقَال أَن الِاسْم هُوَ الْمُسَمّى على ضرب من التَّأْوِيل وَإِن كُنَّا لَا نشك فِي أَن الْعبارَة غير الْمعبر عَنهُ وَالثَّانِي أَكثر مَا يتَبَيَّن فِي الْأَسْمَاء الَّتِي تشتق للمسمى من معَان مَوْجُودَة فِيهِ قَائِمَة بِهِ كَقَوْلِنَا لمن وجدت مِنْهُ الْحَيَاة حَيّ وَلمن وجدت مِنْهُ الْحَرَكَة متحرك فالاسم فِي هَذَا النَّوْع لَازم للمسمى يرْتَفع بارتفاعه وَيُوجد بِوُجُودِهِ الثَّالِث الْعَرَب تذْهب بِالِاسْمِ إِلَى الْمَعْنى الْوَاقِع تَحت التَّسْمِيَة فَيَقُولُونَ هَذَا مُسَمّى زيد أَي اسْم هَذَا الْمُسَمّى بِهَذِهِ اللَّفْظَة الَّتِي هِيَ الزَّاي وَالْيَاء وَالدَّال وَيَقُولُونَ فِي الْمَعْنى هَذَا اسْم زيد فيجعلون الِاسْم والمسمى فِي هَذَا الْبَاب مترادفين على الْمَعْنى الْوَاقِع تَحت التَّسْمِيَة كَمَا جعلُوا الِاسْم وَالتَّسْمِيَة مترادفين على الْعبارَة*
*.....*
*212*
*ي رِوَايَة الْكشميهني**:* *اسْتَأْذنُوا فِي أَن ينكحوا ابنتهم عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، وَجَاء أَن عليا رَضِي الله عَنهُ اسْتَأْذن بِنَفسِهِ على مَا أخرجه الْحَاكِم بِإِسْنَادِهِ صَحِيح إِلَى سُوَيْد بن غَفلَة، قَالَ**:* *خطب عَليّ بنت أبي جهل إِلَى عَمها الْحَارِث بن هِشَام، فَاسْتَشَارَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَقَالَ**:* *عَن حسبها تَسْأَلنِي؟ فَقَالَ**:* *لَا، وَلَكِن أتأمرني بهَا، قَالَ**:* *لَا، فَاطِمَة بضعَة مني وَلَا أَحسب إلاَّ أَنَّهَا تحزن أَو تجزع. فَقَالَ عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *لَا آتِي شَيْئا تكرههُ. وَاسم المخطوبة جويرة أَو العوراء أَو جميلَة**.* 
*......*
*215*
*وَاسم هَذَا المخنث**:* *هيت، بِكَسْر الْهَاء وَسُكُون الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وبالتاء الْمُثَنَّاة من فَوق على الْأَصَح، وَذكر ابْن إِسْحَاق فِي الْمَغَازِي أَن اسْم المخنث فِي حَدِيث الْبَاب**:* *ماتع، بِالتَّاءِ الْمُثَنَّاة من فَوق، وَقيل**:* *بالنُّون، وَحكى أَبُو مُوسَى الْمَدِينِيّ فِي كَون ماتع لقب هيت أَو بِالْعَكْسِ أَو أَنَّهُمَا اثْنَان خلافًا، وَجزم الْوَاقِدِيّ بالتعدد فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *كَانَ هيت مولى عبد الله بن أبي أُميَّة، وَكَانَ ماتع مولى فَاخِتَة، وَذكر أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم نفاهما إِلَى الْحمى، وَذكر الْمَاوَرْدِيّ فِي* *(**الصَّحَابَة**)* *من طَرِيق إِبْرَاهِيم بن مهَاجر عَن أبي بكر بن حَفْص أَن عَائِشَة قَالَت لمخنث كَانَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ يُقَال لَهُ: أَنه، بِفَتْح الْهمزَة وَتَشْديد النُّون**:* *أَلا تدلنا على امْرَأَة نخطبها على عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي بكر؟ قَالَ**:* *بلَى، فوصف امْرَأَة تقبل بِأَرْبَع وتدبر بثمان، فَسَمعهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَقَالَ**:* *يَا أَنه أخرج من الْمَدِينَة إِلَى حَمْرَاء الْأسد وَليكن بهَا مَنْزِلك، وَقَالَ ابْن حبيب**:* *المخنث هُوَ الْمُؤَنَّث من الرِّجَال وَإِن لم يعرف مِنْهُ فَاحِشَة، مَأْخُوذَة من التكسر فِي الشَّيْء وَغَيره، وَأخرج أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قد أَتَى بمخنث قد خضب يَدَيْهِ وَرجلَيْهِ، فَقيل**:* *يَا رَسُول الله إِن هَذَا يتشبه بِالنسَاء، فنفاه إِلَى النقيع بالنُّون ثمَّ الْقَاف*
*....*
*216*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر بن عبد الْبر**:* *وَزعم مُسلم بن الْحجَّاج أَن عُرْوَة بن الزبير روى عَنهُ أَنه: رأى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي بَيت أم سَلمَة فِي ثوب وَاحِد ملتحفا بِهِ مُخَالفا بَين طَرفَيْهِ، وَذَلِكَ غلط، وَإِنَّمَا الَّذِي روى عَنهُ عُرْوَة بن عبد الله بن أبي أُميَّة*
*......*
*220*
*حْتج بعض الْفُقَهَاء بِهِ على أَن الِاسْتِثْنَاء بعد السُّكُوت عَن النَّهْي جَائِز بِخِلَاف قَول مَالك**:* *وَاحْتَجُّوا بقوله: لَو قَالَ: إِن شَاءَ الله لم يَحْنَث، وَلَيْسَ كَمَا توهموه، لِأَن هَذَا لم يُمكن يَمِينا وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ قولا جعل الْأَمر لنَفسِهِ وَلم يجب فِيهِ كَفَّارَة فَتسقط عَنهُ بِالِاسْتِثْنَا  ءِ**.*
*.....*
*226*
*الطَّلَاق السّني أَن يُطلق امْرَأَته حَالَة طَهَارَتهَا عَن الْحيض، وَلَا تكون مَوْطُوءَة فِي ذَلِك الطُّهْر وَأَن يشْهد شَاهِدين على الطَّلَاق، فمفهومه**:* *أَنه إِن طَلقهَا فِي الْحيض أَو فِي طهر وَطئهَا فِيهِ أَو لم يشْهد يكون طَلَاقا بدعيا. وَاخْتلفُوا فِي طَلَاق السّنة، فَقَالَ مَالك**:* *طَلَاق السّنة أَن يُطلق الرجل امْرَأَته فِي طهر لم يسمهَا فِيهِ تَطْلِيقَة وَاحِدَة ثنم يَتْرُكهَا حَتَّى تَنْقَضِي الْعدة بِرُؤْيَة أول الدَّم من الْحَيْضَة الثَّالِثَة. وَهُوَ قَول اللَّيْث وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *هَذَا حسن من الطَّلَاق، وَله قَول آخر، وَهُوَ**:* *مَا إِذا أَرَادَ أَن يطلقهَا ثَلَاثًا طَلقهَا عِنْد كل طهر طَلْقَة وَاحِدَة من غير جماع، وَهُوَ قَول الثَّوْريّ وَأَشْهَب، وَزعم المرغيناني أَن الطَّلَاق على ثَلَاثَة أوجه عِنْد أَصْحَاب أبي حنيفَة**:* *حسن وَأحسن وبدعي، فَالْأَحْسَن أَن يطلقهَا وَهِي مَدْخُول بهَا تَطْلِيقَة وَاحِدَة فِي طهر لم يُجَامِعهَا فِيهِ وَيَتْرُكهَا حَتَّى تَنْقَضِي عدتهَا، وَالْحسن وَهُوَ طَلَاق السّنة وَهُوَ أَن يُطلق الْمَدْخُول بهَا ثَلَاثًا فِي ثَلَاثَة أطهار، والبدعي أَن يطلقهَا ثلاقا بِكَلِمَة وَاحِدَة، أَو ثَلَاثًا فِي طهر وَاحِد، فَإِذا فعل ذَلِك وَقع الطَّلَاق وَكَانَ عَاصِيا**.*
*.....*
*227*
*أَن الطَّلَاق فِي الْحيض محرم وَلكنه وَاقع، وَذكر عِيَاض عَن الْبَعْض أَنه لَا يَقع**.* *قلت**:* *هُوَ قَول الظَّاهِرِيَّة، وروى مثل ذَلِك عَن بعض التَّابِعين وَهُوَ شذوذ لم يعرج عَلَيْهِ أصلا**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *أَن الْأَمر فِيهِ بالرجعة على الْوُجُوب أم لَا؟ . وَقد مر الْكَلَام فِيهِ عَن قريب**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *يُسْتَفَاد مِنْهُ أَن طَلَاق السّنة أَن يكون فِي طهر الرَّابِع: قَوْله**: (**فَلْيُرَاجِعهَا**)* *دَلِيل على أَن الطَّلَاق غير الْبَائِن لَا يحْتَاج فِيهِ إِلَى رضَا الْمَرْأَة**.* *الْخَامِس**:* *فِيهِ دَلِيل على أَن الرّجْعَة تصح بالْقَوْل، وَلَا خلاف فِيهِ. وَأما بِالْفِعْلِ فَفِيهِ خلاف، فَأَبُو حنيفَة أثْبته، وَالشَّافِعِيّ نَفَاهُ**.* *السَّادِس**:* *اسْتدلَّ بِهِ أَبُو حنيفَة أَن من طلق امْرَأَته وَهِي حَائِض أَثم وَيَنْبَغِي لَهُ أَن يُرَاجِعهَا، فَإِن تَركهَا حَتَّى مَضَت الْعدة بَانَتْ مِنْهُ بِطَلَاق*
*...*
*130*
*قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *اخْتلفُوا فِي قَول إلحقي بأهلك وَشبهه من كنايات الطَّلَاق، فَقَالَت طَائِفَة، يَنْوِي فِي ذَلِك فَإِن أَرَادَ طَلَاقا، وَإِن لم يردهُ لم يلْزمه شَيْء، هَذَا قَول الثَّوْريّ وَأبي حنيفَة، قَالَا**:* *إِذا نوى وَاحِدَة أَو ثَلَاثًا فَهُوَ مَا نوى، وَإِن نوى ثِنْتَيْنِ فَهِيَ وَاحِدَة، وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *إِن أَرَادَ بِهِ الطَّلَاق فَهُوَ مَا نوى وَاحِدَة أَو ثِنْتَيْنِ أَو ثَلَاثًا، وَإِن لم يرد شَيْئا فَلَيْسَ بِشَيْء**.* *وَقَالَ الْحسن وَالشعْبِيّ**:* *إِذا قَالَ: إلحقي بأهلك، أَو**:* *لَا سَبِيل عَلَيْك أَو: الطَّرِيق لَك وَاسع إِن نوى طَلَاقا فَهِيَ وَاحِدَة وَإِلَّا فَلَيْسَ بِشَيْء**.*

*.............*
*233*
*ن من السّلف من لم يجوز وُقُوع الطَّلَاق الثَّلَاث، وَفِيه خلاف. فَذهب طَاوُوس وَمُحَمّد بن إِسْحَاق وَالْحجاج بن أَرْطَأَة وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَابْن مقَاتل والظاهرية إِلَى أَن الرجل إِذا طلق امْرَأَته ثَلَاثًا مَعًا فقد وَقعت عَلَيْهَا وَاحِدَة، وَاحْتَجُّوا فِي ذَلِك بِمَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم من حَدِيث طَاوُوس**:* *أَن أَبَا الصَّهْبَاء قَالَ لِابْنِ عَبَّاس: الْعلم إِنَّمَا كَانَت الثَّلَاث تجْعَل وَاحِدَة على عهد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَأبي بكر، وَثَلَاثًا من إِمَارَة عمر**.* *فَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *نعم**.* *وَأخرجه الطَّحَاوِيّ أَيْضا وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ وَقيل**:* *لَا يَقع شَيْء وَمذهب جَمَاهِير الْعلمَاء من التَّابِعين وَمن بعدهمْ مِنْهُم: الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالثَّوْري وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَمَالك وَأَصْحَابه وَمَالك وَأَصْحَابه وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَصْحَابه وَأحمد وَأَصْحَابه، وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَأَبُو عبيد وَآخَرُونَ كَثِيرُونَ، عل أَن من طلق امْرَأَته ثَلَاثًا وقعن، وَلكنه يَأْثَم، وَقَالُوا**:* *من خَالف فِيهِ فَهُوَ شَاذ مُخَالف لأهل السّنة، وَإِنَّمَا تعلق بِهِ أهل الْبدع وَمن لَا يلْتَفت إِلَيْهِ لشذوذه عَن الْجَمَاعَة الَّتِي لَا يجوز عَلَيْهِم التواطؤ على تَحْرِيف الْكتاب وَالسّنة. وَأجَاب الطَّحَاوِيّ عَن حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس بِمَا ملخصه إِنَّه مَنْسُوخ، بَيَانه أَنه لما كَانَ زمن عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قَالَ**: (**يَا أَيهَا النَّاس! قد كَانَ لكم فِي الطَّلَاق أَنَاة وَإنَّهُ من تعجل أَنَاة الله فِي الطَّلَاق ألزمناه إِيَّاه**)* *، رَوَاهُ الطَّحَاوِيّ بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح وخاطب عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، بذلك النَّاس الَّذين قد علمُوا مَا قد تقدم من ذَلِك فَفِي زمن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَلم يُنكر عَلَيْهِ مِنْهُم مُنكر وَلم يَدْفَعهُ دَافع، فَكَانَ ذَلِك أكبر الْحجَج فِي نسخ مَا تقدم من ذَلِك، وَقد كَانَ فِي أَيَّام النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَشْيَاء على معانٍ فَجَعلهَا أَصْحَابه من بعده على خلاف تِلْكَ الْمعَانِي، فَكَانَ ذَلِك حجَّة ناسخة لما تقدم، من ذَلِك**:* *تدوين الدَّوَاوِين وَبيع أُمَّهَات الْأَوْلَاد قد كن يبعن قبل ذَلِك، والتوقيت فِي حد الْخمر وَلم يكن فِيهِ تَوْقِيت**.*
*....*
*135*
*اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي قَول الرجل**:* *أَنْت طَالِق الْبَتَّةَ، فَذكر ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنَّهَا وَاحِدَة، وَإِن أَرَادَ ثَلَاثًا فَهِيَ ثَلَاث، وَهَذَا قَول أبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ**. .* *وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *الْبَتَّةَ ثَلَاث، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن عَليّ وَابْن عمر وَابْن الْمسيب وَعُرْوَة وَالزهْرِيّ وَابْن أبي ليلى وَمَالك وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأبي عبيد، وَهَذَا التَّعْلِيق رَوَاهُ أَبُو عبيد الْقَاسِم، قَالَ**:* *حدقنا يحيى بن سعيد الْقطَّان قَالَ: حَدثنَا ابْن جريج عَن ابْن أبي مليكَة أَنه سُئِلَ ابْن الزبير عَن المبتوتة فِي الْمَرَض فَقَالَ: طلق عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عَوْف ابْنة الإصبغ الْكَلْبِيَّة فبتها ثمَّ مَاتَ وَهِي فِي عدتهَا فَورثَهَا عُثْمَان، قَالَ ابْن الزبير**:* *وَأما أَنا فَلَا أرى أَن تَرث المبتوتة**.*
*وَقَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ تَرِثُهُ*

*.........*
*236*
*وَجَب الْوَطْء بِحَدِيث الْعسيلَة فَإِنَّهُ خبر مَشْهُور يجوز بِهِ الزِّيَادَة على النَّص، وَهَذَا لَا خلاف فِيهِ إلاَّ لسَعِيد بن الْمسيب فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ**:* *العقد الصَّحِيح كَاف، وَيحصل بِهِ التَّحْلِيل للزَّوْج الأول وَلم يُوَافقهُ على هَذَا أحد إلاَّ طَائِفَة من الْخَوَارِج، وَذكر فِي* *(**كتاب الْقنية**)* *لأبي الرَّجَاء مُخْتَار بن مَحْمُود الزَّاهدِيّ: إِن سعيد بن الْمسيب رَجَعَ عَن مذْهبه هَذَا فَلَو قضى بِهِ قاضٍ لَا ينفذ قَضَاؤُهُ، وَإِن أفتى بِهِ أحذ عزّر**.* *وَقَالَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ**:* *الْإِنْزَال شَرط، لَا تحل للْأولِ حَتَّى يَطَأهَا الثَّانِي وطأ فِيهِ إِنْزَال، وَزعم أَن معنى الْعسيلَة الْإِنْزَال، وَخَالفهُ سَائِر الْفُقَهَاء، فَقَالُوا**:* *التقاء الختانين يحلهَا للزَّوْج الأول. وَهُوَ مَا يفْسد الصَّوْم وَالْحج وَيُوجب الْحَد وَالْغسْل ويحصن الزَّوْجَيْنِ ويكمل الصَدَاق**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *لَو أَتَاهَا الزَّوْج الثَّانِي وَهِي نَائِمَة أَو معنى عَلَيْهَا لَا تشعر أَنَّهَا لَا تحل للزَّوْج حَتَّى يذوقان جَمِيعًا الْعسيلَة، إِذْ غير جَائِز أَن يُسَوِّي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بَينهمَا فِي ذوق الْعسيلَة وَتحل بِأَن يَذُوق أَحدهمَا**.*



*.....*
*236*
*قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *اخْتلفُوا فِي عقد نِكَاح الْمُحَلّل، فَقَالَ مَالك**:* *لَا يحلهَا إلاَّ بِنِكَاح رَغْبَة، فَإِن قصد التَّحْلِيل لم يحلهَا، وَسَوَاء علم الزَّوْجَانِ بذلك أَو لم يعلمَا، وَيفْسخ قبل الدُّخُول وَبعده، وَهُوَ قَول اللَّيْث وسُفْيَان بن سعيد وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأحمد، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *النِّكَاح جَائِز وَله أَن يُقيم على نِكَاحه أَو لَا، وَهُوَ قَول عَطاء وَالْحكم، وَقَالَ الْقَاسِم وَسَالم وَعُرْوَة وَالشعْبِيّ**:* *لَا بَأْس أَن يَتَزَوَّجهَا لِيحِلهَا إِذا لم يعلم بذلك الزَّوْجَانِ، وَهُوَ مأجور بذلك. وَهُوَ قَول ربيعَة وَيحيى بن سعيد، وَذهب الشَّافِعِي وَأَبُو ثَوْر إِلَى أَن نِكَاح الَّذِي يفْسد هُوَ الَّذِي يعْقد عَلَيْهِ فِي نفس عقد النِّكَاح أَنه إِنَّمَا يَتَزَوَّجهَا ليحللها ثمَّ يطلقهَا، وَمن لم يشْتَرط ذَلِك، فَهُوَ عقد صَحِيح، وروى بشر بن الْوَلِيد عَن أبي يُوسُف عَن أبي حنيفَة مثله، وروى أَيْضا عَن مُحَمَّد عَن يَعْقُوب عَن أبي حنيفَة أَنه إِذا نوى الثَّانِي تحليلها للْأولِ لم يحل لَهُ ذَلِك، وَهُوَ قَول أبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد، وروى الْحسن بن زِيَاد عَن زفر عَن أبي حنيفَة أَنه إِن شَرط عَلَيْهِ فِي نفس العقد أَنه إِنَّمَا يَتَزَوَّجهَا لِيحِلهَا للْأولِ فَإِنَّهُ نِكَاح صَحِيح ويحصنان بِهِ وَيبْطل الشَّرْط، وَله أَن يمْسِكهَا، فَإِن طَلقهَا حلت للْأولِ**.*
*وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة من رِوَايَة قبيصَة بن جَابر عَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قَالَ**:* *لَا أُوتِيَ بِمُحَلل ومحلل لَهُ إلاَّ رجمتها، وروى عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن الثَّوْريّ عَن عبد الله بن شريك العامري سَمِعت ابْن عمر يسْأَل عمر**:* *طلق امْرَأَته ثمَّ نَدم، فَأَرَادَ رجل أَن يَتَزَوَّجهَا ليحللها لَهُ، فَقَالَ ابْن عمر**:* *كِلَاهُمَا زانٍ وَلَو مكثا عشْرين سنة، فَهَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيث والْآثَار كلهَا تدل على كَرَاهِيَة النِّكَاح الْمَشْرُوط بِهِ التَّحْلِيل، وَظَاهره يَقْتَضِي التَّحْرِيم**.* *قلت**:* *لفظ الْمُحَلّل يدل على صِحَة النِّكَاح، لِأَن الْمُحَلّل هُوَ الْمُثبت للْحلّ، فَلَو كَانَ فَاسِدا لما سَمَّاهُ محللاً، وَلَا يدْخل أحد مِنْهُم تَحت اللَّعْنَة إلاَّ ءذا قصد الاستحلال وَحَدِيث على رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فِيهِ شكّ أَبُو دَاوُد حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *لَا أرَاهُ رَفعه إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ومعلول بِالْحَارِثِ، وَحَدِيث عقبَة بن عَامر قَالَ عبد الْحق**:* *إِسْنَاده حسن،*
*....*
*240*
*قَالَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ: إِذا قَالَ لامْرَأَته: أَنْت عَليّ حرَام، الِاعْتِبَار فِيهِ نِيَّته، وَوصل عبد الرَّزَّاق هَذَا التَّعْلِيق عَن معمر عَنهُ، قَالَ**:* *إِذا نوى طَلَاقا فَهُوَ طَلَاق وإلاَّ فَهُوَ يَمِين انْتهى. وَهُوَ قَول ابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عمر، وَبِه قَالَ النَّخعِيّ وطاووس. وَفِي* *(**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *فِي هَذِه الصُّورَة أَرْبَعَة عشر مذهبا**.* *قلت**:* *ذكر الْقُرْطُبِيّ ثَمَانِيَة عشر قولا**.* *قيل**:* *وَزَاد غَيره عَلَيْهَا، وَذكر ابْن بطال مِنْهَا ثَمَانِيَة أَقْوَال**.* *فَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *هِيَ ثَلَاث، وَلَا يسْأَل عَن نِيَّته، روى ذَلِك عَن عَليّ وَزيد بن ثَابت وَابْن عمر، وَبِه قَالَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ فِي رِوَايَة الحكم بن عتيبة وَابْن أبي ليلى وَمَالك، وروى عَنهُ وَعَن أَكثر أَصْحَابه أَن قَالَ ذَلِك لامْرَأَته قبل الدُّخُول فَثَلَاث، إلاَّ أَن يَقُول**:* *نَوَيْت وَاحِدَة. وَقَالَ عبد الْعَزِيز بن أبي سَلمَة هِيَ وَاحِدَة إلاَّ أَن يَقُول أردْت ثَلَاثًا فَثَلَاث، وَإِن نوى وَاحِدَة فَوَاحِدَة*
*بَائِنَة وَإِن نوى يَمِينا فَهُوَ يَمِين يكفرهَا وَإِن لم ينْو فرقة وَلَا يَمِينا فَهِيَ كذبة، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه، غير أَنهم قَالُوا**:* *إِن نوى اثْنَتَيْنِ فَهِيَ وَاحِدَة، وَإِن لم ينْو طَلَاقا فَهِيَ يَمِين وَهُوَ قَول**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن مَسْعُود**:* *إِن نوى طَلَاقا فَهِيَ تطليقه وَهُوَ أملك بهَا وَإِن لم ينْو طَلَاقا فَهِيَ يَمِين يكفرهَا. وَعَن ابْن عمر مثله**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *لَيْسَ قَوْله**: (**أَنْت حرَام**)* *بِطَلَاق حَتَّى ينويه فَإِن أَرَادَ الطَّلَاق فَهُوَ مَا أَرَادَ من الطَّلَاق، وَإِن قَالَ**:* *أردْت تجريما لَا طَلَاق كَانَ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَة يَمِين وَلَيْسَ بقول، وَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *يلْزمه كَفَّارَة ظِهَار، وَهُوَ قَول أبي قلَابَة وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَأحمد، وَقيل**:* *إِنَّهَا يَمِين فيكفر، وروى عَن الصّديق وَعمر وَابْن مَسْعُود وَعَائِشَة وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وَعَطَاء وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأبي ثَوْر، وَقيل**:* *لَا شَيْء فِيهِ وَلَا كَفَّارَة كتحريم المَاء، وَرُوِيَ عَن الشّعبِيّ ومسروق وَأبي سَلمَة، وَقَالَ أَبُو سَلمَة**:* *مَا أَدْرِي حرمتهَا أوحرمت الْقُرْآن، وَهُوَ شذوذ**.*
*وَقَالَ أهْلُ العِلْمِ**:* *إذَا طَلَّقَ ثَلاَثا فَقدْ حَرُمَتْ عَليْهِ، فَسَمَّوْهُ حَرَاما بالطَّلاَقِ والفِرَاق، ولَيْسَ هاذَا كالَّذِي يُحَرِّمُ الطعامَ لأنهُ لَا يُقالُ لِطَعامِ الحِلِّ**:* *حرَامٌ، ويُقالُ لِلْمُطَلَّقَةِ**:* *حَرَامٌ**.* *وَقَالَ فِي الطَّلاَقِ ثَلاَثا**:* *لَا تَحِلُّ لهُ حتَّى تَنْكِحَ زَوْجا غَيْرَهُ*
*......*
*240*
*وَقَالَ الْمُهلب: من نعم الله تَعَالَى على هَذِه الْأمة، فِيمَا خفف عَنْهُم، أَن من قبلهم كَانُوا إِذا حرمُوا على أنفسهم شَيْئا حرم عَلَيْهِم، كَمَا وَقع ليعقوب، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَخفف الله ذَلِك عَن هَذِه الْأمة ونهاهم عَن أَن يحرموا على أنفسهم شَيْئا مِمَّا أحل لَهُم، فَقَالَ تَعَالَى**: {**يَا أَيهَا الَّذين آمنُوا لَا تحرموا طَيّبَات مَا أحل الله لكم**} (**الْمَائِدَة: 78**)* *انْتهى. وَحَاصِل الْكَلَام أَن بَين الْمَسْأَلَتَيْ  نِ فرقا، وَأَن تَحْرِيم الْمُبَاح يَمِين، وَأَن فِيهِ ردا على من لم يفرق بَين قَوْله لامْرَأَته**:* *أَنْت عَليّ حرَام، وَبَين قَوْله**:* *هَذَا الطَّعَام عَليّ حرَام، حَيْثُ لَا يلْزمه شَيْء فيهمَا، كَمَا ذكرنَا عَن قريب من قَالَ ذَلِك، وَذكرنَا أَقْوَال الْعلمَاء فِيهِ*
*.....*
*242*
*قالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *كَيفَ جَازَ على أَزوَاج رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الاحتيال؟ فَأجَاب بِأَنَّهُ من مقتضيات الْغيرَة الطبيعية للنِّسَاء وَهُوَ صَغِيرَة مَعْفُو عَنْهَا مكفرة*
*ن الْغيرَة مجبولة فِي النِّسَاء طبعا، فالغيري تعذر فِي منع مَا يَقع مِنْهَا من الاحتيال فِي وَقع ضَرَر الضرة**.* 
*.......*
*248*
*أخرج ابْن مَاجَه عَن جُوَيْبِر عَن الضَّحَّاك عَن النزار بن سُبْرَة عَن عَليّ بن أبي طَالب عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ**:* *لَا طَلَاق قبل النِّكَاح**.* *قلت**:* *جُوَيْبِر بن سعيد الْبَلْخِي ضَعِيف**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى التِّرْمِذِيّ: حَدثنَا أَحْمد بن منيع حَدثنَا حَدثنَا هشيم عَامر الْأَحول عَن عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده**.* *قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: لَا نذر لإبن آدم فِيمَا لَا يملك وَلَا عتق لَهُ فِيمَا لَا يملك**.* *وَقَالَ**:* *حَدِيث عبد الله بن عَمْرو حَدِيث حسن صَحِيح، وَهُوَ أحسن شَيْء رُوِيَ فِي هَذَا الْبَاب**.* *قلت**:* *رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَابْن مَاجَه أَيْضا، وَفِي رِوَايَة عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده كَلَام كثير فَمن النَّاس من رده فَعَن أَحْمد**:* *عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب لَهُ أَشْيَاء مَنَاكِير، وَإِنَّمَا يكْتب حَدِيثه وَيعْتَبر بِهِ فَأَما أَن يكون حجَّة فَلَا**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد الْآجُرِيّ**:* *قيل لأبي دَاوُد عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده، قَالَ**:* *لَا وَلَا نصف حجَّة**.* *وَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ**:* *رَأَيْت أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل، وَعلي بن الْمَدِينِيّ وَإِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه وَأَبا عبيد وَعَامة أَصْحَابنَا يحتجون بِحَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده**:* *مَا تَركه أحد من الْمُسلمين قَالَ البُخَارِيّ من النَّاس بعدهمْ، وَأجَاب أَصْحَابنَا بعد التَّسْلِيم بِصِحَّتِهِ. أَنا أَيْضا قَائِلُونَ بِأَنَّهُ لَا طَلَاق للرجل فِيمَا لَا يملك، وَوُقُوع الطَّلَاق فِيمَا قُلْنَا بعد أَن يملك بِالتَّزْوِيجِ الْمُعَلق فَيكون الطَّلَاق بعد النِّكَاح،* 
*....*
*250*
*الَ إِبْرَاهِيم خَلِيل الله عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، لزوجته سارة أم إِسْحَاق عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام وَوَقع فِي* *(**شرح الْكرْمَانِي**) :* *أم إِسْمَاعِيل، وَهُوَ خطأ، وَالظَّاهِر أَنه من النَّاسِخ، وَأم إِسْمَاعِيل هَاجر وَسَارة ابْنة عَم إِبْرَاهِيم هاران أُخْت لوط، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَلقَوْل إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، هَذِه أُخْتِي قصَّة، وَهِي أَن الشَّام وَقع فِيهِ قحط فَسَار إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، إِلَى مصر وَمَعَهُ سارة وَلُوط،، عَلَيْهِمَا الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَكَانَ بهَا فِرْعَوْن وَهُوَ أول الفراعنة عَاشَ دهرا طَويلا، وَكَانَت سارة من أجمل النِّسَاء، فَأتى إِلَى فِرْعَوْن رجل وَأخْبرهُ بِأَنَّهُ قدم رجل وَمَعَهُ امْرَأَة من أحسن*
*النِّسَاء فَأرْسل إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، فَقَالَ**:* *مَا هَذِه الْمَرْأَة مِنْك؟ قَالَ**:* *أُخْتِي وَخَافَ أَن يَقُول لَهُ هَذِه امْرَأَتي أَن يقْتله، فَلَمَّا دخلت عَلَيْهِ أَهْوى إِلَيْهَا بِيَدِهِ فيبست إِلَى صَدره، فَقَالَ لَهَا**:* *سَلِي إلهك أَن يُطلق عني فَقَالَت سارة أللهم إِن كَانَ صَادِقا فَأطلق لَهُ يَده، فأطلقها الله، قيل**:* *فعل ذَلِك مَرَّات، فَلَمَّا رأى ذَلِك ردهَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، ووهب لَهَا هَاجر وَهِي جَارِيَة قبطية**.*
*......*
*250*
*ذكر الْفَارِسِي فِي كِتَابه* *(**مجمع الغرائب**)* *قَول من قَالَ: الإغلاق الْغَضَب، قَالَ**:* *هَذَا غلط لِأَن أَكثر طَلَاق النَّاس فِي الْغَضَب إِنَّمَا هُوَ الْإِكْرَاه، وَأخرج أَبُو دَاوُد حَدِيث عَائِشَة**: (**لَا طَلَاق وَلَا عتاق فِي إغلاق**)* *، قَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد**:* *الغلاق أَظُنهُ الْغَضَب، وَترْجم على الحَدِيث الطَّلَاق على غيظ، وَوَقع عِنْده بِغَيْر ألف فِي أَوله، وَحكى الْبَيْهَقِيّ أَنه روى بِالْوَجْهَيْنِ  ، فَوَقع عِنْد ابْن مَاجَه فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث**:* *الإغلاق، بِالْألف، وَترْجم عَلَيْهِ**:* *طَلَاق الْمُكْره، وَقَالَ ابْن المرابط**:* *الإغلاق حرج النَّفس وَلَيْسَ يَقع على أَن مرتكبه فَارق عقله حَتَّى صَار مَجْنُونا فيدعى أَنه كَانَ فِي غير عقله*
*.....*
*254*
*وَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ**:* *بقَر حَمْزَةُ خَوَاصِرَ شارِفَيَّ، فَطَفِقَ النبيّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَلُومُ حَمْزَةَ، فإذَا حَمْزَةُ قدْ ثَمِلَ مُحَمَرَةٌ عَيْنَاهُ ثُمَّ قَالَ حَمْزَةُ هَلْ أنْتُمْ إِلَّا عَبِيدٌ لأبي؟ فَعَرَفَ النبيُّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أنَّهُ ثَمِلَ، فَخَرَجَ وخَرَجْنَا معَهُ**.*
*أَشَارَ بِهَذَا إِلَى الِاسْتِدْلَال بِأَن السَّكْرَان لَا يُؤَاخذ بِمَا صدر مِنْهُ فِي حَال سكره من طَلَاق وَغَيره، وَعلي هُوَ ابْن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وَهَذَا قِطْعَة من حَدِيث قد مَضَت فِي غَزْوَة بدر فِي بَاب مُجَرّد عقيب**:* *بَاب شُهُود الْمَلَائِكَة بَدْرًا. مطولا*
*وَقد ثَبت فِي* *(**الصَّحِيح**)* *أَن جمَاعَة اصطحبوا الْخمر يَوْم أحد واستشهدوا فِي ذَلِك الْيَوْم، فَكَانَ تَحْرِيم الْخمر بعد أحد لهَذَا الحَدِيث الصَّحِيح**.*
*...253*
*قَالَ نَافِع مولى ابْن عمر لَهُ: مَا حكم رجل طلق امْرَأَته الْبَتَّةَ يَعْنِي: بَائِنا إِن خرجت من الدَّار؟ فَأجَاب ابْن عمر**:* *إِن خرجت وَقع طَلَاقه بَائِنا، وَإِن لم تخرج لَا يَقع شَيْء، لِأَنَّهُ تَعْلِيق بِالشّرطِ فَلَا يتنجز إلاَّ عِنْد وجود الشَّرْط*
*....*
*254*
*طَلَاق العجمي بِلِسَانِهِ جَائِز، وَقَالَ صَاحب* *(**الْمُحِيط**) :* *الطَّلَاق بِالْفَارِسِيَّ  ةِ المتعارفة أَرْبَعَة: أَحدهَا: لَو قَالَ لَهَا: هشتم ترا، أَو بهشتم ترا أززني، روى ابْن رستم فِي* *(**نوادره**)* *عَن أبي حنيفَة: لَا يكون طَلَاقا إِلَّا بِالنِّيَّةِ لِأَن مَعْنَاهُ يؤول إِلَى معنى التَّخْلِيَة وَلَفظ التَّخْلِيَة لَا يَصح إلاَّ بِالنِّيَّةِ وَاللَّفْظ الثَّانِي: لَو قَالَ؛ بله كردم، وَاللَّفْظ الثَّالِث**:* *لَو قَالَ: اي كشادة كردم، يَقع راجعيا بِلَا نِيَّة**.* *وَاللَّفْظ الرَّابِع**:* *لَو قَالَ: دست باز داشتم، قيل**:* *يكون رَجْعِيًا، وَقيل**:* *بَائِنا، وَلَو قَالَ**:* *جهار رَاه برتو كشاده است، لَا يَقع وَإِن نوى**.* *وَلَو قَالَ بالتركي**: (**بو شادم سني بر طَلَاق**)* *تقع وَاحِدَة رَجْعِيَّة، وَلَو قَالَ**: (**إيكي طَلَاق**)* *يَقع ثتنان، وَلَو قَالَ**: (**أوج طَلَاق**)* *يَقع ثَلَاث**.*
*....*
*255*
*وَفِي* *(**الْفَتَاوَى الصُّغْرَى**)* *لأبي يَعْقُوب بن يُوسُف الجصاصي: إِن الْجُنُون الطَّبَق عَن أبي يُوسُف أَكثر السّنة وَفِي رِوَايَة عَنهُ أَكثر من يَوْم وَلَيْلَة، وَفِي رِوَايَة سَبْعَة أشهر، وَالصَّحِيح ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام. وَاخْتلفُوا فِي طَلَاق الصَّبِي، فَعَن ابْن الْمسيب وَالْحسن**:* *يلْزم إِذا عقل وميز، وَحده عِنْد أَحْمد أَن يُطيق الصّيام ويحصي، وَعند عَطاء إِذا بلغ اثْنَتَيْ عشر سنة، وَعَن مَالك رِوَايَة إِذا ناهز الِاحْتِلَام**.*
*....*
*256*
*قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *قَالُوا: من عزم على ترك وَاجِب أَو فعل محرم وَلَو بعد عشْرين سنة مثلا عصى فِي الْحَال. وَأجَاب بِأَن المُرَاد بِحَدِيث النَّفس مَا لم يبلغ إِلَى حد الْجَزْم وَلم يسْتَقرّ. أما إِذا عقد قلبه بِهِ وَاسْتقر عَلَيْهِ فَهُوَ مُؤَاخذَة بذلك الْجَزْم، نعم لَو بَقِي ذَلِك الخاطر وَلم يتْركهُ يسْتَقرّ لَا يؤاخذه خُذ بِهِ بل يكْتَسب لَهُ بِهِ حَسَنَة. وَفِيه إِشَارَة إِلَى أَن هَذَا من خَصَائِص هَذِه الْأمة، وَأَن الْأُمَم الْمُتَقَدّمَة كَانُوا يؤاخذون بذلك، وَقد اخْتلف أَيْضا**:* *هَل كَانَ ذَلِك يُؤَاخذ بِهِ فِي أول الْإِسْلَام؟ ثمَّ نسخ وخفف ذَلِك عَنْهُم، أَو هُوَ تَخْصِيص وَلَيْسَ بنسخ، وَذَلِكَ قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَإِن تبدوا مَا فِي أَنفسكُم أَو تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبكُمْ الله**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 482**)* *فقد قَالَ غير وَاحِد من الصَّحَابَة، مِنْهُم**:* *أَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن عَسَاكِر: إِنَّهَا مَنْسُوخَة بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**لَا يُكَلف الله نفسا إِلَّا وسعهَا**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 682**)* *وَاعْلَم أَن المُرَاد بالْكلَام كَلَام اللِّسَان لِأَن الْكَلَام حَقِيقَة، وَقَول ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ المُرَاد بِهِ الْكَلَام النَّفْسِيّ، وَإِن*
*القَوْل الْحَقِيقِيّ هُوَ الْمَوْجُود بِالْقَلْبِ الْمُوَافق للْعلم، مَرْدُود عَلَيْهِ، وَإِنَّمَا قَالَه تعصبا لما حكى عَن مذْهبه من وُقُوع الطَّلَاق بالعزم وَإِن لم يتَلَفَّظ، وَلَيْسَ لأحد خلاف أَنه إِذا نوى الطَّلَاق بِقَلْبِه وَلم يتَلَفَّظ بِهِ أَنه لَا شَيْء عَلَيْهِ إِلَّا مَا حَكَاهُ الْخطابِيّ عَن الزُّهْرِيّ وَمَالك**:* *أَنه يَقع بالعزم، وَحَكَاهُ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ عَن رِوَايَة أَشهب عَن مَالك فِي الطَّلَاق وَالْعِتْق وَالنّذر أَنه يَكْفِي فِيهِ عزمه وجزمه فِي قلبه بِكَلَامِهِ النَّفْسِيّ، وَهَذَا فِي غَايَة الْبعد ونقضه الْخطابِيّ على قَائِله بالظهار وَغَيره، فَإِنَّهُم أَجمعُوا على أَنه لَو عزم على الظِّهَار لم يلْزمه حَتَّى يتَلَفَّظ بِهِ، وَلَو حدث نَفسه بِالْقَذْفِ لم يكن قَاذِفا، وَلَو حدث نَفسه فِي الصَّلَاة لم يكن عَلَيْهِ إِعَادَة. وَقد حرم الله الْكَلَام فِي الصَّلَاة، فَلَو كَانَ حَدِيث النَّفس فِي معنى الْكَلَام لكَانَتْ صلَاته تبطل، وَقد قَالَ عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *إِنِّي لأجهز جيشي وَأَنا فِي الصَّلَاة، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ**:* *إِن طَلَاق النَّفس لَا يُؤثر عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَابْن سِيرِين وَالْحسن وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَالشعْبِيّ وَجَابِر بن زيد وَقَتَادَة وَالثَّوْري وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَاسْتدلَّ بِهِ جمَاعَة أَنه إِذا كتب بِالطَّلَاق وَقع لِأَن الْكِتَابَة عمل، وَهُوَ قَول مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن وَأحمد بن حَنْبَل، وَشرط فِيهِ مَالك الْإِشْهَاد على الْكِتَابَة، وَجعله الشَّافِعِي غَايَة إِن نوى بِهِ الطَّلَاق وَقع وإلاَّ فَلَا، وَفِي* *(**الْمُحِيط**) :* *إِذا كتاب طَلَاق امْرَأَته فِي كتاب أَو لوح أَو على حَائِض أَو أَرض وَكَانَ مستبينا وَنوى بِهِ الطَّلَاق يَقع، وَإِن لم يكن مستبينا أَو كتب فِي الْهَوَاء وَالْمَاء لَا يَقع، وَإِن نوى**.*
*وَقال قَتَادَةُ**:* *إِذا طَلَّقَ فِي نفْسِهِ فلَيْسَ بِشَيْءٍ*
*....*
*258*
*وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَالزهْرِيّ وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَعبد الله بن الْمُبَارك وَابْن أبي ليلى وَالْحسن بن صَالح وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد فِي الْأَصَح**:* *حد الْمُحصن الرَّجْم فَقَط لحَدِيث مَاعِز**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى عبَادَة بن الصَّامِت أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: خُذُوا عني، قد جعل الله لَهُنَّ سَبِيلا**:* *الْبكر يجلد وينفى، وَالثَّيِّب يجلد ويرجم، رَوَاهُ مُسلم وَغَيره**.* *قلت**:* *حَدِيث عبَادَة مَنْسُوخ بِحَدِيث العسيف، أخرجه البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة، وَفِيه**:* *فَإِن اعْترفت فارجمها ... الحَدِيث، وَهَذَا آخر الْأَمريْنِ، لِأَن أَبَا هُرَيْرَة مُتَأَخِّرَة الْإِسْلَام وَلم يتَعَرَّض فِيهِ للجلد، وَاسْتدلَّ الأصوليون أَيْضا على تَخْصِيص الْكتاب بِالسنةِ بِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم رجم ماعزا وَلم يجلده، وَآيَة الْجلد شَامِلَة للمحصن وَغَيره**.*

*.....*
*259*
*روى أَبُو دَاوُد فِي* *(**سنَنه**)* *عَن أبي عوَانَة عَن أبي بشر: حَدثنِي ثِقَة من أهل الْبَصْرَة عَن أبي بَرزَة الْأَسْلَمِيّ: أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يصل على مَاعِز بن مَالك وَلم ينْه عَن الصَّلَاة عَلَيْهِ**.* *قلت**:* *ضعفه ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي* *(**التَّحْقِيق**)* *بِأَن فِيهِ مَجَاهِيل**.* *فَإِن قلت**:*
*أخرج أَبُو دَاوُد أَيْضا عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *أَن مَاعِز بن مَالك أَتَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَالَ: إِنَّه زنى، فَأمر بِهِ فرجم وَلم يصل عَلَيْهِ. قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي* *(**الْخُلَاصَة**) :* *إِسْنَاده صَحِيح**.* *قلت**:* *أخرجه النَّسَائِيّ مُرْسلا، وَلَئِن سلمنَا صِحَّته فَإِن رِوَايَة الْإِثْبَات مُقَدّمَة لِأَنَّهَا زِيَادَة علم**.*

*.......*
*260*
*وَقَالَ النَّسَفِيّ**:* *الْخلْع الْفَصْل من النِّكَاح بِأخذ المَال بِلَفْظ الْخلْع، وَشَرطه شَرط الطَّلَاق، وَحكمه وُقُوع الطَّلَاق الْبَائِن، وَهُوَ من جِهَته يَمِين وَمن جِهَتهَا مُعَاوضَة. وَأجْمع الْعلمَاء على مَشْرُوعِيَّة الْخلْع إلاَّ بكر بن عبد الله الْمُزنِيّ التَّابِعِيّ الْمَشْهُور، حَكَاهُ ابْن عبد الْبر فِي* *(**التَّمْهِيد**)* *قَالَ عقبَة بن أبي الصَّهْبَاء: سَأَلت بكر بن عبد الله الْمُزنِيّ عَن الرجل يُرِيد أَن يخالع امْرَأَته، فَقَالَ**:* *لَا يحل لَهُ أَن يَأْخُذ مِنْهَا شَيْئا**.* *قلت**:* *فَأَيْنَ قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**فَإِن خِفْتُمْ أَن لَا يُقِيمَا حُدُود الله فَلَا جنَاح عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا افتدت**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 922**)* *قَالَ: هِيَ مَنْسُوخَة**.* *قلت**:* *وَمَا نسخهَا؟ قَالَ**:* *مَا فِي سُورَة النِّسَاء، قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَإِن أردتم استبدال زوج مَكَان زوج وَآتَيْتُم إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنْطَارًا**} (**النِّسَاء: 02**)* *الْآيَة قَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر: قَول بكر بن عبد الله هَذَا خلاف السّنة الثَّابِتَة فِي قصَّة ثَابت بن قيس وحبيبة بنت سهل وَخَالف جمَاعَة الْفُقَهَاء وَالْعُلَمَاء بالحجاز وَالْعراق وَالشَّام انْتهى وخصص ابْن سِيرِين وَأَبُو قلَابَة جَوَازه بِوُقُوع الْفَاحِشَة فَكَانَا يَقُولَانِ: لَا يحل للزَّوْج الْخلْع حَتَّى يجد على بَطنهَا رجلا، لِأَن الله تَعَالَى يَقُول**: {**إِلَّا أَن يَأْتِين بِفَاحِشَة مبينَة**} (**النِّسَاء: 91، الطَّلَاق**: 1)* *قَالَ أَبُو قلَابَة: فَإِذا كَانَ ذلكف قد جَازَ لَهُ أَن يضارها ويشق عَلَيْهَا حَتَّى تختلع مِنْهُ**.* *قَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *لَيْسَ هَذَا بِشَيْء لِأَن لَهُ أَن يطلقهَا أَو يلاعنها، وَأما أَن يضارها ليَأْخُذ مَالهَا فَلَيْسَ لَهُ ذَلِك*
*......*
*268*
*وَذكر ابْن عبد الْبر مغيثا هَذَا فِي الصَّحَابَة، قَالَ**:* *وَكَانَ عبدا لبَعض بني مُطِيع، وَفِي رِوَايَة التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *كَانَ عبدا أسود لِابْنِ الْمُغيرَة، فِي رِوَايَة هشيم عِنْد سعيد بن مَنْصُور**:* *وَكَانَ عبدا لآل بني الْمُغيرَة من بني مَخْزُوم، وَوَقع فِي* *(**الْمعرفَة**)* *لِابْنِ مَنْدَه: مغيث مولى ابْن أَحْمد بن جحش، وَفِي رِوَايَة أبي دَاوُد**:* *عبدا لآل أبي أَحْمد، وَالْجمع بَينهم بعيد، إلاَّ أَن يُقَال**:* *إِنَّه كَانَ مُشْتَركا بَينهم، وَفِيه تَأمل*
*.......*
*269*
*أَن بغض الرجل للرجل الْمُسلم لَا على وَجه الْعَدَاوَة لَهُ، وَلمن لاختيار الْبعد عَنهُ لسوء خلقه وخبث عشرته، أَو لأجل شَيْء يكرههُ النَّاس جَائِز كَمَا فِي قصَّة امْرَأَة ثَابت بن قيس بن شماس، فَإِنَّهَا بغضته مَعَ مكانته مَعَ الدّين وَالْفضل لغير بَأْس لأجل دمامته وَسُوء خلقه، حَتَّى افتدت مِنْهُ**.* *الْخَامِسَة**:* *أَنه لَا حرج على مُسلم فِي هوى امْرَأَة مسلمة وحبه لَهَا، ظهر ذَلِك أَو خَفِي، لَا إِثْم عَلَيْهِ فِي ذَلِك؟ وَإِن أفرط مَا لم بَات محرما وَلم يغش إِثْمًا**.*
*.........*
*270*
*جَاءَت الْآثَار، وَعَن الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَأهل الْعلم بعدهمْ**:* *أَن نِكَاح الكتابيات حَلَال، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالثَّوْري والكوفيون وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَعَامة الْعلمَاء، وَقَالَ غَيره**:* *وَلَا يرْوى خلاف ذَلِك إلاَّ عَن ابْن عمر، فَإِنَّهُ شَذَّ عَن جمَاعَة الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ وَلم يجز نِكَاح الْيَهُودِيَّة والنصرانية وَخَالف ظَاهر قَوْله وَالْمُحصنَات من الَّذين أُوتُوا الْكتاب وَلم يلْتَفت أحد من الْعلمَاء إِلَى قَوْله**: (**وَقد تزوج**)* *عُثْمَان بن عَفَّان نائلة بنت الفرافضة الْكَلْبِيَّة، وَهِي نَصْرَانِيَّة تزَوجهَا على نِسَائِهِ، وَتزَوج طَلْحَة بن عبيد الله يَهُودِيَّة، وَتزَوج حُذَيْفَة يَهُودِيَّة وَعِنْده حرتان مسلمتان، وَعنهُ إِبَاحَة نِكَاح الْمَجُوسِيَّة،* 
*......*
*270*
*فَإِذا أسلمت المشركة وَهَاجَرت إِلَى الْمُسلمين فقد وَقعت الْفرْقَة بإسلامها بَينهَا وَبَين زَوجهَا الْكَافِر عِنْد جمَاعَة الْفُقَهَاء، وَوَجَب استبراؤها بِثَلَاث حيض ثمَّ تحل للأزواج، هَذَا قَول مَالك وَاللَّيْث وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأبي يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد وَالشَّافِعِيّ، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة، رَضِي الله عَنهُ**:* *لَا عدَّة عَلَيْهَا، وَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْهَا اسْتِبْرَاء رَحمهَا بِحَيْضَة، وَاحْتج بِأَن الْعدة إِنَّمَا تكون عَن طَلَاق، وإسلامها فسخ وَلَيْسَ بِطَلَاق**.*
*.....*
*279*
*بْن أبي شيبَة من طَرِيق الْأَوْزَاعِيّ**.* *قَالَ**:* *سَأَلت الزُّهْرِيّ عَن الْأَسير فِي أَرض الْعَدو مَتى تزوج امْرَأَته؟ فَقَالَ**:* *لَا تزوج مَا علمت أَنه حَيّ، وَمن وَجه آخر عَن الزُّهْرِيّ قَالَ**:* *يُوقف مَال الْأَسير وَامْرَأَته حَتَّى يسلما أَو يموتا**.* *قَوْله**: (**فسنته**)* *أَي: حكمه حكم الْمَفْقُود، وَمذهب الزُّهْرِيّ فِي امْرَأَة الْمَفْقُود أَنَّهَا تربص أَربع سِنِين، وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *أجمع كل من يحفظ عَنهُ من أهل الْعلم على أَن زَوْجَة الْأَسير لَا تنْكح حَتَّى يعلم يَقِين وَفَاته مَا دَامَ على الْإِسْلَام، هَذَا قَول النَّخعِيّ وَالزهْرِيّ وَمَكْحُول وَيحيى الْأنْصَارِيّ، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأبي حنيفَة وَأبي ثَوْر وَأبي عبيد، وَبِه نقُول**.*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي حكم الْمَفْقُود إِذا لم يعلم مَكَانَهُ وَعمي خَبره، فَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *إِذا خرج من بَيته وَعمي خَبره فَإِن امْرَأَته لَا تنْكح أبدا وَلَا يفرق بَينه وَبَينهَا حَتَّى يُوقن بوفاته أَو يَنْقَضِي تعميره، وسبيل زَوجته سَبِيل مَاله، رُوِيَ هَذَا القَوْل عَن عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وَهُوَ قَول الثَّوْريّ وَأبي حنيفَة وَمُحَمّد وَالشَّافِعِيّ، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب البُخَارِيّ**.* *وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *تَتَرَبَّص امْرَأَته أَربع سِنِين ثمَّ تَعْتَد عدَّة الْوَفَاة. وَرُوِيَ أَيْضا عَن عَليّ بن أبي طَالب وَابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن عَمْرو وَعَطَاء وَابْن أبي رَبَاح، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب مَالك وَأهل الْمَدِينَة وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق**.*
*........
**كتاب " الظهار "* 
*( 280)*
*سَبَب نزُول هَذ الْآيَات، وَهُوَ أَن خَوْلَة بنت ثَعْلَبَة كَانَت امْرَأَة جسيمة الْجِسْم فرآها زَوجهَا سَاجِدَة فِي صلَاتهَا فَنظر إِلَى عجيزتها، فَلَمَّا انصرفت أرادها فامتنعت عَلَيْهِ وَكَانَ أمرأ فِيهِ سرعَة ولمم فَقَالَ لَهَا**:* *أَنْت عَليّ كَظهر أُمِّي، ثمَّ نَدم على مَا قَالَ. وَكَانَ الْإِيلَاء وَالظِّهَار من طَلَاق أهل الْجَاهِلِيَّة، فَقَالَ لَهَا**:* *مَا أَظُنك إلاَّ قد حرمت عَليّ، فَأَتَت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقَالَت**:* *يَا رَسُول الله* *{**إِن زَوجي أَوْس بن الصَّامِت تزَوجنِي وَأَنا شَابة غنية ذَات مَال وَأهل حَتَّى أكل مَالِي وأفنى شَبَابِي وتفرق أَهلِي وَكبر سني ظَاهر مني، وَقد نَدم فَهَل من شَيْء يجمعني وإياه ينعشني بِهِ؟ فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *حرمت عَلَيْهِ، فَقَالَت**:* *يَا رَسُول الله**}* *وَالَّذِي أنزل عَلَيْك الْكتاب مَا ذكر طَلَاقا وَإنَّهُ أَبُو وَلَدي وَأحب النَّاس إِلَيّ**.* *فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *حرمت عَلَيْهِ**.* *فَقَالَت**:* *أَشْكُو إِلَى الله فَاقَتِي وَوحْدَتِي. قد طَالَتْ صحبتي ونفضت لَهُ بَطْني، أَي**:* *كثر وَلَدي، فَقَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *مَا أَرَاك إِلَّا قد حرمت عَلَيْهِ، وَلم أومر فِي شَأْنك بِشَيْء، فَجعلت تراجع رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَإِذا قَالَ لَهَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *حرمت عَلَيْهِ، هَتَفت وَقَالَت**:* *أَشْكُو إِلَى الله فَاقَتِي وَشدَّة حَالي، أللهم أنزل على لِسَان نبيك، وَكَانَ هَذَا أول ظِهَار فِي الْإِسْلَام، فَأنْزل الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ**: {**قد سمع الله قَول الَّتِي تُجَادِلك فِي زَوجهَا**}* 
*..........*
*280*
*إعلم أَن الْأَلْفَاظ الَّتِي يصير بهَا الْمَرْء مُظَاهرا على نَوْعَيْنِ: صَرِيح، نَحْو أَنْت عَليّ كَظهر أُمِّي، أَو أَنْت عِنْدِي كَظهر أُمِّي، وكناية نَحْو**:* *أَن يَقُول: أَنْت عَليّ كأمي، أَو مثل أُمِّي، أَو نَحْوهمَا، يعْتَبر فِيهِ نِيَّته، فَإِن أَرَادَ ظِهَارًا كَانَ ظِهَارًا، وَإِن لم ينْو لَا يصير ظِهَارًا وَعند مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن**:* *هُوَ ظِهَار، وَعَن أبي يُوسُف**:* *هُوَ مثله إِن كَانَ فِي الْغَضَب وَعنهُ أَن يكون إِيلَاء وَإِن نوى طَلَاقا. كَانَ طَلَاقا بَائِنا**.*
*النَّوْع الثَّالِث**:* *لَا يكون الظِّهَار إِلَّا بالتشبيه بِذَات محرم، فَإِذا ظَاهر بِغَيْر ذَات محرم فَلَيْسَ بظهار، وَبِه قَالَ الْحسن وَعَطَاء وَالشعْبِيّ، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ فِي قَول، وَعنهُ وَهُوَ أشهر أَقْوَاله**:* *إِن كل من ظَاهر بِامْرَأَة حل لَهُ نِكَاحهَا يَوْمًا من الدَّهْر فَلَيْسَ ظِهَارًا، وَمن ظَاهر بِامْرَأَة لم يحل لَهُ نِكَاحهَا قطّ فَهُوَ ظِهَار**.* *وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *من ظَاهر بِذَات محرم أَو بأجنبية فَهُوَ كُله ظِهَار، وَعَن الشّعبِيّ**:* *لَا ظِهَار إلاّ بِأم أَو جده، وَهُوَ قَول للشَّافِعِيّ رَوَاهُ عَنهُ أَبُو ثَوْر، وَبِه قَالَت الظَّاهِرِيَّة**.*
*........*
*282*
*وَاخْتلف فِي الظِّهَار من الْأمة وَأم الْوَلَد، فَقَالَ الْكُوفِيُّونَ وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *لَا يَصح الظِّهَار مِنْهُمَا، وَقَالَ مَالك وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَاللَّيْث**:* *لَا يكون من أمته مُظَاهرا**.* *احْتج الْكُوفِيُّونَ بقوله تَعَالَى**: {**وَالَّذين يظاهرون من نِسَائِهِم**} (**المجادلة: 2**)*
*وَالْأمة لَيست من نسائنا**.*

*..........*
*282*
*ي بَيَان الْكَفَّارَة، وَهُوَ تَحْرِير رَقَبَة قبل الْوَطْء سَوَاء كَانَت ذكرا أَو أُنْثَى صَغِيرَة أَو كَبِيرَة مسلمة أَو كَافِرَة لإِطْلَاق النَّص**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *لَا تجوز الْكَفَّارَة بالكافرة وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَأحمد، وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *يجوز الْمُؤمن وَالْكَافِر والسالم والمعيب وَالذكر وَالْأُنْثَى، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَمَالك**:* *لَا تجوز الرَّقَبَة المعيبة وَقَالَ ابْن حزم: وروينا عَن النَّخعِيّ وَالشعْبِيّ أَن عتق الْأَعْمَى يَجْزِي فِي ذَلِك، وَعَن ابْن جريج**:* *إِن الأشل يَجْزِي فِي ذَلِك، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *الْمَجْنُون لَا يَصح**.*

*.......*
*282*
*وَأعلم أَن الْكَفَّارَة على أَنْوَاع**:*
*الأول**:* *عتق الرَّقَبَة. فَإِن عجز صَامَ شَهْرَيْن مُتَتَابعين لَيْسَ فيهمَا شهر رَمَضَان وَالْأَيَّام المنهية، وَهِي يَوْمًا الْعِيدَيْنِ وَأَيَّام التَّشْرِيق، فَإِن وطىء فيهمَا لَيْلًا أَو نَهَارا نَاسِيا أَو عَامِدًا اسْتَأْنف الصَّوْم، وَذكر ابْن حزم عَن مَالك أَنه إِذا وطىء الَّتِي ظَاهر مِنْهَا لَيْلًا قبل تَمام الشَّهْرَيْنِ يبتدىء بهما من ذِي قبل**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *يتمهما بانياً على مَا صَامَ مِنْهُمَا**.* *وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا**:* *فَإِن وَطئهَا فِي الشَّهْرَيْنِ لَيْلًا عَامِدًا أَو يَوْمًا نَاسِيا، أَو أفطر فيهمَا مُطلقًا يَعْنِي**:* *سَوَاء كَانَ بِعُذْر أَو بِغَيْر عذر اسْتَأْنف الصَّوْم عِنْدهمَا وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف: وَلَا يسْتَأْنف إلاَّ بالإفطار. وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي**.* *وَقَالَ مَالك وَأحمد**:* *إِن كَانَ بِعُذْر لَا يسْتَأْنف وَلم يجز للْعَبد إلاَّ الصَّوْم، فَإِن لم يسْتَطع الصَّوْم أطْعم سِتِّينَ مِسْكينا كالفطرة فِي قدر الْوَاجِب يَعْنِي**:* *نصف صَاع من بر أَو صَاع من تمر أَو شعير، وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *لكل مِسْكين مد من غَالب قوت بَلَده، وَعند مَالك مد بِمد هِشَام وَهُوَ مدان بِمد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَعند أَحْمد من الْبر مد وَمن تمر وشعير مدان، وَإِن طعم ثَلَاثِينَ مِسْكينا، ثمَّ وطيء، فَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَأَبُو حنيفَة**:* *يتم الْإِطْعَام كَمَا لَو وطىء قبل أَن يطعم لم يكن عَلَيْهِ إلاَّ إطْعَام وَاحِد. وَقَالَ اللَّيْث وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَمَالك يسْتَأْنف إطْعَام سِتِّينَ مِسْكينا**.*
*..........*
*282*
*فِيمَن ظَاهر ثمَّ كرر ثَانِيَة أَو ثَالِثَة فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ إلاَّ كَفَّارَة وَاحِدَة، فَإِن كرر رَابِعَة فَعَلَيهِ كَفَّارَة أُخْرَى. قَالَه ابْن حزم، وَعَن عَليّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ. إِذا ظَاهر فِي مجْلِس وَاحِد مرَارًا فكفارة وَاحِدَة، وَإِن ظَاهر فِي مقاعد شَتَّى فَعَلَيهِ كَفَّارَات شَتَّى، وَالْإِيمَان كَذَلِك وَهُوَ قَول قَتَادَة وَعَمْرو بن دِينَار، وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *صَحَّ ذَلِك عَنْهُمَا، وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ**:* *لَيْسَ فِي ذَلِك إلاَّ كَفَّارَة وَاحِدَة، قَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *روينَا عَن طَاوُوس وَعَطَاء وَالشعْبِيّ أَنهم قَالُوا: إِذا ظَاهر من امْرَأَة خمسين مرّة فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَة وَاحِدَة، وَصَحَّ مثله عَن الْحسن، وَهُوَ قَول الْأَوْزَاعِيّ، وَقَالَ الْحسن أَيْضا**:* *إِذا ظَاهر مرَارًا فَإِن كَانَ فِي مجَالِس شَتَّى فكفارة وَاحِدَة مَا لم يكفر وَالْإِيمَان كَذَلِك، قَالَ معمر**:* *وَهُوَ قَول الزُّهْرِيّ، وَقَول مَالك، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *إِن كَانَ كرر الظِّهَار فِي مجْلِس وَاحِد وَنوى التّكْرَار فكفارة وَاحِدَة، وَإِن لم يكن لَهُ نِيَّة فَلِكُل ظِهَار كَفَّارَة، وَسَوَاء كَانَ ذَلِك فِي مجْلِس وَاحِد أَو مجَالِس**.*
*........*
*283*
*فِيمَن وَجَبت عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَة الظِّهَار، وَلم تسْقط بِمَوْتِهِ وَلَا بموتها وَلَا طَلَاقه لَهَا هِيَ من رَأس مَاله إِن مَاتَ أوصى بهَا أَو لم يوصِ، وَهَذَا مَذْهَب الشَّافِعِيَّة وَعند أَصْحَابنَا الدُّيُون نَوْعَانِ حُقُوق الله وَحُقُوق الْعباد، فَحق الله أَن*
*لم يوص بِهِ يسْقط سَوَاء كَانَ صَلَاة أَو زَكَاة، وَيبقى عَلَيْهِ الْإِثْم والمطالبة فِي حكم الْآخِرَة، وَإِن أوصى بِهِ يعْتَبر من الثُّلُث، فعلى الْوَارِث أَن يطعم عَنهُ لكل صَلَاة، وَقت نصف صَاع كَمَا فِي الْفطْرَة، وللوتر أَيْضا عِنْد أبي حنيفَة، وَإِن كَانَ صوما يَصُوم لكل يَوْم كَصَلَاة كل وَقت، وَإِن كَانَ حجا فعلى الْوَارِث الإحجاج عَنهُ من الثُّلُث وَكَذَا الحكم فِي النذور وَالْكَفَّارَات  ، وَأما دين الْعباد فَهُوَ مقدم بِكُل حَال**.*
*...........*
*283*
*ي ظِهَار العَبْد. فَفِي* *(**موطأ مَالك**)* *أَنه سَأَلَ ابْن شهَاب عَن ظِهَار العَبْد، فَقَالَ نَحْو ظِهَار الْحر، وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *صِيَام العَبْد فِي الظِّهَار شَهْرَان**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *لَا خلاف بَين الْعلمَاء أَن الظِّهَار للْعَبد لَازم. وَأَن كَفَّارَته الْمجمع عَلَيْهَا الصَّوْم، قَالَ**:* *وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الْعتْق وَالْإِطْعَام، فَأجَاز أَبُو ثَوْر وَدَاوُد للْعَبد الْعتْق إِن إعطاه سَيّده وَأبي ذَلِك سَائِر الْعلمَاء، وَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم عَن مَالك أَن أطْعم بِإِذن مَوْلَاهُ جَازَ، وَإِن أعتق بِلَا إِذْنه لم يجز وَأحب إِلَيْنَا أَن يَصُوم، وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *وإطعام العَبْد كإطعام الْحر سِتِّينَ مِسْكينا لَا أعلم فِيهِ خلافًا**.*

*.........*
*285*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَصْحَابه**:* *إِن كَانَت إِشَارَته تعرف فِي طَلَاقه ونكاحه وَبيعه فَهُوَ جَائِز عَلَيْهِ، وَإِن كَانَ يشك فِيهِ فَهُوَ بَاطِل، وَقَالَ**:* *وَلَيْسَ ذَلِك بِقِيَاس، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ اسْتِحْسَان، وَالْقِيَاس فِي هَذَا كُله بَاطِل لِأَنَّهُ لَا يتَكَلَّم وَلَا تعقل إِشَارَته، وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَفِي ذَلِك إِقْرَار من أبي حنيفَة أَنه حكم بِالْبَاطِلِ لِأَن الْقيَاس عِنْده حق، فَإِذا حكم بضده وَهُوَ الِاسْتِحْسَان فقد حكم بضد الْحق، وَفِي إِظْهَار القَوْل بالاستحسان وَهُوَ ضد الْقيَاس دفع مِنْهُ للْقِيَاس الَّذِي هُوَ عِنْده حق انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا كَلَام من لَا يفهم دقائق الْأَحْكَام مَعَ المكابرة والجرأة على مثل الإِمَام الْأَعْظَم الَّذِي انتشى فِي خير الْقُرُون، وَقَول أبي حنيفَة**:* *الْقيَاس فِي هَذَا بَاطِل، هَل يسْتَلْزم بطلَان الأقيسة كلهَا، وَلَيْسَ الِاسْتِحْسَان ضد الْقيَاس، بل هُوَ نوع مِنْهُ لِأَن الْقيَاس على نَوْعَيْنِ**:* *جلي وخفى وَالِاسْتِحْسَا  ن قِيَاس خَفِي، وَمن لَا يدْرِي هَذَا كَيفَ يتحدث بِكَلَام فِيهِ افتراء وجرأة بِغَيْر حق؟ وَكَذَلِكَ ابْن بطال الَّذِي أطلق لِسَانه فِي أبي حنيفَة بِوَجْه بَاطِل حَيْثُ قَالَ حاول البُخَارِيّ بِهَذَا الْبَاب الرَّد على أبي حنيفَة لِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم حكم بِالْإِشَارَةِ فِي هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث، وَأَشَارَ بِهِ إِلَى أَحَادِيث الْبَاب، ثمَّ نقل كَلَام ابْن الْمُنْذر، ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَإِنَّمَا حمل أَبَا حنيفَة على قَوْله هَذَا لِأَنَّهُ لم يعلم السّنَن الَّتِي جَاءَت بِجَوَاز الإشارات فِي أَحْكَام مُخْتَلفَة. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا الَّذِي قَالَه أدب فَمن قَالَ: إِن أَبَا حنيفَة لم يعلم هَذِه السّنَن، وَمن نقل عَنهُ أَنه لم يجوز الْعَمَل بِالْإِشَارَةِ، وَهَذِه كتب أَصْحَابنَا ناطقة بِجَوَاز ذَلِك كَمَا نبهنا على بعض شَيْء من ذَلِك وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا إِشَارَة الْأَخْرَس وكتابته كالبيان بِاللِّسَانِ فَيلْزمهُ الْأَحْكَام بِالْإِشَارَةِ وَالْكِتَابَة حَتَّى يجوز نِكَاحه وطلاقه وعتاقه وَبيعه وشراؤه وَغير ذَلِك من الْأَحْكَام، بِخِلَاف معتقل اللِّسَان يَعْنِي**:* *الَّذِي حبس لِسَانه فَإِن إِشَارَته غير مُعْتَبرَة لِأَن الْإِشَارَة لَا تنبىء عَن المُرَاد إلاَّ إِذا طَالَتْ وَصَارَت معهودة كالأخرس، وَقدر التُّمُرْتَاشِي  ّ الامتداد بِالسنةِ وَعَن أبي حنيفَة**:* *أَن العقلة إِن دَامَت إِلَى وَقت الْمَوْت يَجْعَل إِقْرَاره بِالْإِشَارَةِ، وَيجوز الْإِشْهَاد عَلَيْهِ**.* *قَالُوا**:* *وَعَلِيهِ الْفَتْوَى، وَفِي* *(**الْمُحِيط**) :* *وَلَو أَشَارَ بِيَدِهِ إِلَى امْرَأَة وَقَالَ: زَيْنَب أَنْت طَالِق فَإِذا هِيَ عمْرَة، طلقت عمْرَة لِأَنَّهُ أَشَارَ وسمى، فَالْعِبْرَة للْإِشَارَة لَا للتسمية**.* *قَوْله**: (**والأمور**)* *أَي: الْأُمُور الْحكمِيَّة وَغَيرهَا**.*
*...............*
*288*
*عجبا مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ فِي غَيره: وَجَابِر الْجعْفِيّ قد وَثَّقَهُ الثَّوْريّ وَشعْبَة، وناهيك بهما فَكيف يَقُول هَذَا ثمَّ يَحْكِي الِاتِّفَاق على ضعفه؟ هَذَا تنَاقض بيّن. وَأَبُو عَازِب اسْمه مُسلم بن عَمْرو، فَإِن قلت**:* *فِي سَنَد حَدِيث ابْن مَسْعُود عبد الْكَرِيم بن أبي الْمخَارِق وَهُوَ ضَعِيف**.* *قلت**:* *حَدِيثه قد تقوى بِغَيْرِهِ**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *فِي سَنَد حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة سُلَيْمَان ابْن أَرقم وَهُوَ مَتْرُوك**.* *قلت**:* *فِي غَيره كِفَايَة**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *فِي سَنَد حَدِيث عَليّ مُعلى بن هِلَال وَهُوَ مَتْرُوك**.* *قلت**:* *الْمَتْرُوك قد يسْتَعْمل عِنْد وجود المقبول. وَقد يسكت عَنهُ لحُصُول الْمَقْصُود بِغَيْرِهِ. وَلَا شكّ أَن بعض هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث تشهد لبَعض وَأَقل أَحْوَاله أَن يكون حسنا فَيصح الِاحْتِجَاج بِهِ، وَالْعجب من الْكرْمَانِي حَيْثُ يَقُول**:* *وَفِيه أَي: وَفِي حَدِيث الْبَاب ثُبُوت الْقصاص بِالْمثلِ خلافًا للحنفية، فَلم**.* *لَا يَقُول فِي هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث**:* *لَا قَود إلاَّ بِالسَّيْفِ خلافًا للشَّافِعِيَّة؟ وأعجب مِنْهُ صَاحب* *(**التَّوْضِيح**)* *حَيْثُ يَقُول: وَهُوَ حجَّة على أبي حنيفَة فِي قَوْله: لَا يُقَاد إلاَّ بِالسَّيْفِ، فَمَا معنى تَخْصِيص أبي حنيفَة من بَين الْجَمَاعَة الَّذين قَالُوا بقوله وهم**:* *الشّعبِيّ وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وسُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ وَهَؤُلَاء أساطين فِي أُمُور الدّين؟ وَلَكِن هَذَا من نبض عرق العصبية الْبَارِدَة**.*
*وَأجَاب أَصْحَاب أبي حنيفَة عَن حَدِيث الْبَاب بأجوبة**.* *الأول**:* *بِأَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي ابْتِدَاء الْإِسْلَام يقتل الْقَاتِل بقول الْمَقْتُول وَبِمَا قتل بِهِ**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *مَا قَتله النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم. إلاَّ باعترافه، فَإِن لفظ الِاعْتِرَاف أخرجه البُخَارِيّ وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ  ، وَفِي* *(**صَحِيح مُسلم**) :* *فَأخذ الْيَهُودِيّ فاعترف**.* *وَفِي لفظ للْبُخَارِيّ**:* *فَلم يزل بِهِ حَتَّى أقرّ**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *أَنه صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، علمه بِالْوَحْي، فَلذَلِك لم يحْتَج إِلَى الْبَيِّنَة وَلَا إِلَى الْإِقْرَار**.* *وَالرَّابِع**:* *مَا قَالَه الطَّحَاوِيّ: إِنَّه يحْتَمل أَن يكون النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم رأى أَن ذَلِك الْقَاتِل يجب قَتله لله، إِذْ كَانَ إِنَّمَا قتل على مَال قد، بَين ذَلِك فِي بعض الحَدِيث، ثمَّ روى الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور، فَإِن كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم جعل دم ذَلِك الْيَهُود قد وَجب لله عز وَجل كَمَا يجب دم قَاطع الطَّرِيق لله تَعَالَى، فَكَانَ لَهُ أَن يقْتله كَيفَ شَاءَ بِسيف وَبِغير ذَلِك**.* *الْخَامِس**:* *إِنَّمَا كَانَ هَذَا فِي زمن كَانَت المُثلة مُبَاحَة، كَمَا فِي العرنيين، ثمَّ نسخ ذَلِك بانتساخ المُثلة**.

......
* 
*290*
*وَنزلت هَذِه الْآيَات فِي شعْبَان سنة تسع فِي عُوَيْمِر الْعجْلَاني مُنصَرفه من تَبُوك، أَو فِي هِلَال بن أُميَّة، وَعَلِيهِ الْجُمْهُور، وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *الصَّحِيح أَن الْقَاذِف عُوَيْمِر وهلال بن أُميَّة بن سعد بن أُميَّة خطا، وَقد روى أَبُو الْقَاسِم عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَن الْعجْلَاني عُوَيْمِر قذف امْرَأَته، كَمَا روى ابْن عمر وَسَهل بن سعد، وَأَظنهُ غَلطا من هِشَام بن حسان، وَمِمَّا يدل على أَنَّهَا قصَّة وَاحِدَة توقفه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِيهَا حَتَّى نزلت الْآيَة الْكَرِيمَة، وَلَو أَنَّهُمَا قضيتان لم يتَوَقَّف على الحكم فِي الثَّانِيَة بِمَا نزل عَلَيْهِ فِي الأولى، وَالظَّاهِر أَنه تبع فِي هَذَا الْكَلَام مُحَمَّد بن جرير فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ فِي* *(**التَّهْذِيب**)* *يستنكر قَوْله فِي الحَدِيث: هِلَال ابْن أُميَّة، وَإِنَّمَا الْقَاذِف عُوَيْمِر بن الْحَارِث بن زيد بن الْجد بن عجلَان. وَقَالَ صَاحب* *(**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *وَفِيمَا قَالَاه نظر، لِأَن قصَّة هِلَال وقذفه زَوجته بِشريك ثَابِتَة فِي* *(**صَحِيح البُخَارِيّ**)* *فِي موضِعين: فِي الشَّهَادَات وَالتَّفْسِير، وَفِي* *(**صَحِيح مُسلم**)* *من حَدِيث هِشَام عَن مُحَمَّد قَالَ**: (**سَأَلت أنس بن مَالك، وَأَنا أرى أَن عِنْده مِنْهُ علما، فَقَالَ**:* *إِن هِلَال بن أُميَّة قذف امْرَأَته بِشريك بن سمحاء، وَكَانَ أَخا للبراء بن مَالك لأمه، وَكَانَ أول رجل لَا عَن فِي الْإِسْلَام قَالَ**:* *فَتَلَاعَنا**) . .* *الحَدِيث**.*
*...........*
*(294)*
*وَاسْتدلَّ بِهَذَا الحَدِيث الْكُوفِيُّونَ وَالشَّافِعِيّ، فَقَالُوا**:* *لَا حدّ فِي التَّعْرِيض وَلَا لعان بِهِ لِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يُوجب على هَذَا الرجل الَّذِي عرض بامرأته حدا، وَأوجب مَالك الْحَد بالتعريض وَاللّعان بِهِ أَيْضا إِذا*
*فهم مِنْهُ مَا يفهم من التَّصْرِيح وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *وَفِي الحَدِيث دَلِيل قَاطع على صِحَة الْقيَاس وَالِاعْتِبَار بنظيره من طَرِيق وَاحِدَة قَوِيَّة، وَهُوَ اعْتِبَار الشّبَه الخلقي**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وَفِيه يلْحق الْوَلَد الزَّوْج، وَإِن اخْتلفت ألوانها وَلَا يحل لَهُ نفيهُ بِمُجَرَّد الْمُخَالفَة فِي اللَّوْن، وَفِيه زجر عَن تَحْقِيق ظن السوء**.*
*.......*
*296*
*(**بابُ التَّلاَعُنِ فِي المَسْجِدِ**)*
*أَي**:* *هَذَا بَاب فِي بَيَان جَوَاز التلاعن فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَقَالَ بَعضهم أَشَارَ بِهَذِهِ التَّرْجَمَة إِلَى خلاف الْحَنَفِيَّة**:* *أَن اللّعان لَا يتَعَيَّن فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَإِنَّمَا يكون حَيْثُ كَانَ الإِمَام أَو حَيْثُ شَاءَ**.* *قلت**:* *الَّذِي يفهم مِمَّا قَالَه إِنَّمَا وضع هَذِه التَّرْجَمَة لتعين اللّعان فِي الْمَسْجِد وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، وَإِنَّمَا هَذَا بَيَان مَا قد وَقع من التلاعن فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَلَا يلْزم من ذَلِك أَن يكون الْمَسْجِد مُتَعَيّنا، وَلِهَذَا قَالَ صَاحب* *(**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *اسْتحبَّ جمَاعَة أَن يكون التلاعن بعد الْعَصْر فِي أَي مَكَان كَانَ، وَالْمَسْجِد الْجَامِع أَحْرَى**.*
*....*
*297*
*وَأجْمع الْعلمَاء على جَرَيَان التَّوَارُث بَين الْوَلَد وَبَين أَصْحَاب الْفُرُوض من جِهَة أمه وهم إخْوَته وأخواته من أمه وجداته من أمه ثمَّ إِذا دفع إِلَى أمه فَرضهَا وَإِلَى أَصْحَاب الْفُرُوض وَبَقِي شَيْء فَهُوَ لمولى أمه إِن كَانَ عَلَيْهَا وَلَاء. وَإِلَّا يكون لبيت المَال عِنْد من لَا يرى بِالرَّدِّ وَلَا بتوريث ذَوي الْأَرْحَام**.* *قَوْله**: (**مَا فرض الله لَهَا**)* *، وَهُوَ الثُّلُث إِن لم يكن لَهُ ولد وَلَا ولد ابْن وَلَا اثْنَان من الْإِخْوَة وَالْأَخَوَات، فَإِن كَانَ شَيْء من ذَلِك فلهَا السُّدس، فَإِن فضل شَيْء من أَصْحَاب الْفُرُوض فَهُوَ لبيت المَال عِنْد الزُّهْرِيّ وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَمَالك وَأبي ثَوْر**.* *وَقَالَ الحكم وَحَمَّاد**:* *تَرثه وَرَثَة أمه، وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ**:* *عصبته عصبَة أمه، رُوِيَ هَذَا عَن عَليّ وَابْن مَسْعُود وَعَطَاء أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل**.* *قَالَ أَحْمد**:* *فَإِن انْفَرَدت الْأُم أخذت جَمِيع مَاله بالعصوبة، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *إِذا انْفَرَدت أخذت الْجَمِيع الثُّلُث بِالْفَرْضِ وَالْبَاقِي بِالرَّدِّ على قَاعِدَته**.*

*...........*
*298*
*أَنه كَانَ قد قَالَ عِنْد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه لَو وجد مَعَ امْرَأَته رجلا لضربه بِالسَّيْفِ حَتَّى يقْتله، فابتلي بعويمر الْعجْلَاني وَهُوَ من قومه ليريه الله تَعَالَى كَيفَ حكمه فِي ذَلِك وليعرفه أَن التسليط فِي الدِّمَاء لَا يسوغ فِي الدَّعْوَى، وَلَا يكون إلاَّ بِحكم الله تَعَالَى، ليرْفَع أَمر الْجَاهِلِيَّة**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي قولا أَي**:* *كلَاما لَا يَلِيق نَحْو مَا يدل على عجب النَّفس والنخوة والغيرة وَعدم الْحِوَالَة إِلَى إِرَادَة وَحَوله وقوته**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *كَانَ ذَلِك بمعزل عَن الْوَاقِع ثمَّ طول الْكَلَام**.* *قلت**:* *لَيْسَ فِي كَلَامه مَا هُوَ بمعزل عَن الْوَاقِع، لكنه لم يُصَرح فِيهِ**.* *قَوْله**:* *إِنَّه لَو وجد مَعَ امْرَأَته رجلا لضربه بِالسَّيْفِ، وَذكرهَا مَا يَقْتَضِيهِ أَن يفعل فعل من عِنْده نخوة ومروءة وغيرة عِنْد وجودهذا الْأَمر، وَأما عدم حِوَالَة الْأَمر فِيهِ إِلَى الله تَعَالَى فَيمكن أَنه لم يكن علم مَا حكم الله فِي هَذَا حَتَّى ابْتُلِيَ وَعرف*
*وَذكر أَن ابْن سِيرِين عيَّر رجلا بفلس ثمَّ نَدم وانتظر الْعقُوبَة أَرْبَعِينَ سنة ثمَّ نزل بِهِ**.*
*.....*
*304*
*أجمع الْعلمَاء على أَن عدَّة الآيسة من الْمَحِيض ثَلَاثَة أشهر، وَأما أولات الْأَحْمَال**. .* *فَقَالَ إِسْمَاعِيل بن إِسْحَاق**:* *أَكثر الْعلمَاء، وَالَّذِي، مضى عَلَيْهِ الْعَمَل أَنَّهَا إِذا وضعت حملهَا فقد انْقَضتْ عدتهَا، وَخَالف فِي ذَلِك عَليّ وَابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، فَإِنَّهُمَا قَالَا**:* *عدتهَا آخر الْأَجَليْنِ، وَرُوِيَ أَيْضا عَن سَحْنُون، وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *الرُّجُوع عَن ذَلِك، وَيُؤَيّد ذَلِك أَن أَصْحَابه عَطاء وَعِكْرِمَة وَجَابِر بن زيد قَالُوا كَقَوْل الْجَمَاعَة، وَقَالَ حَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَان**:* *لَا تخرج عَن الْعدة حَتَّى يَنْقَضِي نفَاسهَا وتغتسل مِنْهُ**.*
*.........*
*305*
*وَجَمِيع الشُّرَّاح جزموا أَنه عبد الله بن الأرقم، وَالظَّاهِر أَن أول شَارِح للْبُخَارِيّ وهم فِيهِ ثمَّ تبعه كل من أَتَى بعده من الشُّرَّاح، وَأما تَرْجَمَة عبد الله فَهُوَ**:* *عبد الله بن الأرقم بن عبد يَغُوث بن وهب بن عبد منَاف بن زهرَة، أسلم يَوْم الْفَتْح وَكتب لرَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ثمَّ لأبي بكر ثمَّ لعمر، وَاسْتَعْملهُ عُثْمَان على بَيت المَال سِنِين، ثمَّ استعفاه فأعفاه**.* *وَقَالَ خَليفَة بن خياط**:* *لم يزل عبد الله بن الأرقم على بَيت المَال خلَافَة عمر كلهَا وسنتين من خلَافَة عُثْمَان رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**.* *وَقَالَ عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *مَا رَأَيْت أحدا أخْشَى لله مِنْهُ**.*
*......*
*307*
*أَن الْمُطلقَة ثَلَاثًا لَا تجب لَهَا النَّفَقَة وَلَا السُّكْنَى عِنْد قوم إِذا لم تكن حَامِلا، وَاحْتَجُّوا بالأحاديث الْمَذْكُورَة، وهم**:* *الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَعَمْرو بن دِينَار وطاووس وَعَطَاء بن أبي رَبَاح وَعِكْرِمَة وَالشعْبِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَإِبْرَاهِيم فِي رِوَايَة وَأهل الظَّاهِر، وَقَالَ قوم**:* *لَهَا النَّفَقَة وَالسُّكْنَى حَامِلا أَو غير حَامِل، وهم حَمَّاد وَشُرَيْح وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالثَّوْري وَابْن أبي ليلى وَابْن شبْرمَة وَالْحسن بن صَالح وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد بن الْحسن وَهُوَ مَذْهَب عمر بن الْخطاب وَعبد الله بن مسعد رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا*
*وَقَالَ قوم**:* *لَهَا السُّكْنَى بِكُل حَال وَالنَّفقَة إِذا كَانَت حَامِلا، وهم**:* *عبد الرَّحْمَن بن مهْدي وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَة وَاحْتج أَصْحَابنَا فِيمَا ذَهَبُوا إِلَيْهِ بِأَن عمر وَعَائِشَة وَأُسَامَة بن زيد ردوا حَدِيث فَاطِمَة بنت قيس وأنكروه عَلَيْهَا وَأخذُوا فِي ذَلِك بِمَا رَوَاهُ الْأَعْمَش عَن إِبْرَاهِيم عَن الْأسود عَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه قَالَ**:* *لَا نَدع كتاب رَبنَا وَسنة نَبينَا لقَوْل امْرَأَة وهمت أَو نسيت، وَكَانَ عمر يَجْعَل لَهَا النَّفَقَة وَالسُّكْنَى،*
*.....*
*311*
*(**وَحش**)* *بِفَتْح الْوَاو وَسُكُون الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وبالشين الْمُعْجَمَة أَي: مَكَان خَال لَا أنيس بِهِ**.* *قَوْله**: (**فَلذَلِك**)* *أَي: فلأجل كَونهَا فِي مَكَان وَحش أرخص لَهَا بالانتقال وَقد احْتَرَقَ ابْن حزم هُنَا، فَقَالَ**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث بَاطِل لِأَنَّهُ من رِوَايَة ابْن أبي الزِّنَاد وَهُوَ ضَعِيف جدا، ورد بِمَا ذكرنَا، وَلَا سِيمَا قَول يحيى بن معِين**:* *هُوَ أثبت النَّاس فِي هِشَام بن عُرْوَة**.*
*وَالْحَاصِل من هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث بَيَان رد عَائِشَة حَدِيث فَاطِمَة بنت قيس على الْوَجْه الَّذِي ذكرته من غير بَيَان الْعلَّة فِيهِ، وَأَن الْمُطلقَة المبانة لَهَا النَّفَقَة وَالسُّكْنَى. وَقَالَ صَاحب (الْهِدَايَة) : وَحَدِيث فَاطِمَة رده عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَإِنَّهُ قَالَ: لَا نَدع كتاب رَبنَا وَلَا سنة نَبينَا صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بقول امْرَأَة لَا نَدْرِي صدقت أم كذبت، حفظت أم نسيت؟ إِنِّي سَمِعت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول: للمطلقة الثَّلَاث النَّفَقَة وَالسُّكْنَى مَا دَامَت فِي الْعدة، ورده أَيْضا زيد بن ثَابت وَأُسَامَة بن زيد وَجَابِر وَعَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهُم، وَقَالَ بَعضهم: ادّعى. بعض الْحَنَفِيَّة أَن فِي بعض طرق حَدِيث عمر: للمطلقة ثَلَاثًا السُّكْنَى وَالنَّفقَة، ورده ابْن السَّمْعَانِيّ بِأَنَّهُ من قَول بعض المجازفين فَلَا تحل رِوَايَته، وَقد أنكر أَحْمد ثُبُوت ذَلِك عَن عمر أصلا وَلَعَلَّه أَرَادَ مَا ورد من طَرِيق إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ عَن عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، لكَونه لم يلقه. انْتهى. قلت: مَا المجازف إلاَّ من ينْسب المجازفة إِلَى الْعلمَاء من غير بَيَان، فَإِن كَانَ مُسْتَنده إِنْكَار أَحْمد ثُبُوت ذَلِك عَن عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فَلَا يفِيدهُ ذَلِك لِأَن الَّذين قَالُوا بذلك يَقُولُونَ بِثُبُوت ذَلِك عَن عمر، فالمثبت أولى من النَّافِي لِأَن مَعَه زِيَادَة علم. وَقد قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ، الَّذِي هُوَ إِمَام جهبذ فِي هَذَا الْفَنّ: لما جَاءَت فَاطِمَة بنت قيس فروت عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ لَهَا: إِنَّمَا السُّكْنَى وَالنَّفقَة لمن كَانَت عَلَيْهَا الرّجْعَة، خَالَفت بذلك كتاب الله تَعَالَى نصا، لِأَن كتاب الله تَعَالَى قد جعل السُّكْنَى لمن لَا رَجْعَة عَلَيْهَا، وخالفت سنة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لِأَن عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ، وَقد روى عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خلاف مَا رَوَت، فَخرج الْمَعْنى الَّذِي مِنْهُ أنكر عَلَيْهَا عمر مَا أنكر خُرُوجًا صَحِيحا، وَبَطل حَدِيث فَاطِمَة فَلم يجب الْعَمَل بِهِ أصلا انْتهى


الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

الحمد لله 
المجلد ( 21 ) من عمدة القاري للحافظ العيني رحمه الله 
تكملة ( 1- 150 صفحة )
اليوم : الأربعاء 
الموافق : 30/ رمضان / 1442 هجري
الموافق :12/ مايو / 2021 ميلادي 


*( 21/3)*
*وَزعم ابْن التِّين أَنَّهَا لَا رِوَايَة لَهَا عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَقد أخرج لَهَا مُسلم حَدِيثهَا**:* *كَانَ اسْمِي برة فسماني رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم زَيْنَب، وَأخرج لَهَا البُخَارِيّ حَدِيثا تقدم فِي أَوَائِل السِّيرَة النَّبَوِيَّة**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *ولدتها أمهَا بِأَرْض الْحَبَشَة وقدمت بهَا وحفظت عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَكَانَت عِنْد عبد الله بن زَمعَة بن الْأسود فَولدت لَهُ وَكَانَت من أفقه نسَاء*
*زمانها*
*.....*
*(5/21)*
*رُوِيَ أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، رخص للْمَرْأَة أَن تحد على زَوجهَا حَتَّى تَنْقَضِي عدتهَا، وعَلى أَبِيهَا سَبْعَة أَيَّام وعَلى من سواهُ ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام؟ قلت**:* *هَذَا غير صَحِيح لما تقدم أَن أم حَبِيبَة لما توفّي أَبوهَا تطيبت بعد ثَلَاث، ولعموم الْأَحَادِيث،*
*.......*
*(13/21)*
*وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *النَّفَقَة على الْأَهْل والعيال وَاجِبَة بِالْإِجْمَاع، وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *النَّفَقَة على الْأَوْلَاد مَا داموا صغَارًا فرض عَلَيْهِ لقَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: وأبدأ بِمن تعلو لِأَن الْوَلَد مَا دَامَ صَغِيرا فَهُوَ عِيَال**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَاخْتلفُوا فِيمَن بلغ من الْأَبْنَاء وَلَا مَال لَهُ وَلَا كسب، فَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *على الْأَب أَن ينْفق على ولد صلبه الذُّكُور حَتَّى يحتلموا وَالْبَنَات حَتَّى يزوجن، فَإِن طَلقهَا. قيل الْبناء فَهِيَ على نَفَقَتهَا، وَإِن طَلقهَا بعد الْبناء أَو مَاتَ عَنْهَا فَلَا نَفَقَة لَهَا على أَبِيهَا وَلَا نَفَقَة لولد الْوَلَد على الْجد، هَذَا قَول مَالك، وَأي**:* *نَفَقَة الْإِخْوَة وَالْأَخَوَات والأعمام والعمات والأخوال والخالات وَاجِبَة بِشَرْط الْعَجز مَعَ قيام الْحَاجة، وَأما نَفَقَة بني الْأَعْمَام وَأَوْلَاد العمات فَلَا تجب عِنْد عَامَّة الْعلمَاء. خلافًا لِابْنِ أبي ليلى*
*......*
*وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *فِيهِ دَلِيل الرَّد على الصُّوفِيَّة حَيْثُ قَالُوا: الإدخار من يَوْم لغد يسيء فَاعله إِذْ لم يتوكل على ربه حق توكله، وَلَا خَفَاء بِفساد هَذَا القَوْل**.*
*.......*
*18/21)*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي ذَات الزَّوْج هَل تجبر على رضَاع وَلَدهَا؟ قَالَ ابْن أبي ليلى**:* *نعم مَا كَانَت امْرَأَته، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَأبي ثَوْر، وَقَالَ الثَّوْريّ والكوفيون وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *لَا يلْزمهَا رضاعه وَهُوَ على الزَّوْج على كل حَال، وَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم**:* *تجبر على رضاعه إلاَّ أَن يكون مثلهَا لَا يرضع فَذَلِك على الزَّوْج**.* 
*.......*
*(22*
*وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي مِقْدَار مَا يفْرض السُّلْطَان للزَّوْجَة على زَوجهَا**.* *فَقَالَ مَالك**:* *يفْرض لَهَا بِقدر كفايتها فِي الْيُسْر والعسر وَيعْتَبر حَالهَا من حَاله، وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *وَلَيْسَت مقدرَة**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *مقدرَة بِاجْتِهَاد الْحَاكِم فِيهَا. وَهِي تعْتَبر بِحَالهِ دونهَا. فَمن كَانَ مُوسِرًا فمدان كل يَوْم، وَإِن كَانَ متوسطا فَمد وَنصف، وَمن كَانَ مُعسرا فَمد، فَيجب لبِنْت الْخَلِيفَة مَا يجب لبِنْت الحارس**.*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أجمع الْعلمَاء على أَن للْمَرْأَة مَعَ النَّفَقَة على الزَّوْج الْكسْوَة وجوبا على قدر الْكِفَايَة لَهَا وعَلى قدر الْيُسْر والعسر**.*
*............*
*كتاب الأطعمة* 
*(29)*
*أجمعت الْعَرَب كَمَا قَالَ فُضَيْل بن عِيَاض على أَن الشِّبَع من الطَّعَام مَذْمُوم ولوم، وَنَصّ الشَّافِعِي، رَحمَه الله تَعَالَى، على أَن الْجُوع يذكي، وروى عَن حُذَيْفَة مَرْفُوعا**:* *من قلَّ طعمه صَحَّ بَطْنه وَصفا قلبه، وَمن كثر طعمه سقم بَطْنه وقسا قلبه، وَرُوِيَ**:* *لَا تميتوا الْقُلُوب بِكَثْرَة الطَّعَام وَالشرَاب فَإِن الْقلب ثَمَرَة كالزرع إِذا كثر عَلَيْهِ المَاء انْتهى، وروى الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ فِي* *(**ربيع الْأَبْرَار**)* *من حَدِيث الْمِقْدَام بن معدي كرب مَرْفُوعا: مَا مَلأ ابْن آدم وعَاء شرا من بَطْنه، فَحسب الرجل من طَعَامه مَا أَقَامَ صلبه**.*

*..........*
*28*
*عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا مَرْفُوعا إِذا أكل أحدكُم الطَّعَام فَلْيقل**:* *بِسم الله فَإِن نسي فِي أَوله فَلْيقل بِسم الله أَوله وَآخره، وَالْأَمر بِالتَّسْمِيَةِ عِنْد الْأكل مَحْمُول على النّدب عِنْد الْجُمْهُور، وَحمله بَعضهم على الْوُجُوب لظَاهِر الْأَمر، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *اسْتِحْبَاب التَّسْمِيَة فِي ابْتِدَاء الطَّعَام مجمع عَلَيْهِ، وَكَذَا يسْتَحبّ حمد الله فِي آخِره**.* *قَالَ الْعلمَاء**:* *يسْتَحبّ أَن يجْهر بالتسيمة لينبه غَيره فَإِن تَركهَا عَامِدًا أَو نَاسِيا أَو جَاهِلا أَو مكْرها أَو عَاجِزا لعَارض ثمَّ تمكن فِي أثْنَاء أكله يسْتَحبّ لَهُ أَن يُسَمِّي، وَتحصل التَّسْمِيَة بقوله**:* *بِسم الله فَإِن اتبعها بالرحمان الرَّحِيم كَانَ حسنا، وَيُسمى كل وَاحِد من الآكلين. وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي، فَإِن سمى وَاحِد مِنْهُم حصلت التَّسْمِيَة*
*وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين**:* *الْأَمر بِالْأَكْلِ مِمَّا يَلِيهِ وَالْأكل بِالْيَمِينِ حمله أَكثر أَصْحَابنَا على النّدب، وَبِه صرح الْغَزالِيّ وَالنَّوَوِيّ، وَقد نَص الشَّافِعِي فِي* *(**الْأُم**)* *على وُجُوبه، وَزعم الْقُرْطُبِيّ أَن الْأكل بِالْيَمِينِ مَحْمُول على النّدب، وَلِأَنَّهُ من بَاب تشريف الْيَمين، وَلِأَنَّهَا أقوى فِي الْأَعْمَال*
*وأسبق وَأمكن وَلِأَنَّهَا مُشْتَقَّة من الْيمن وَالْبركَة وَفِي حَدِيث أبي دَاوُد**:* *يَجْعَل يَمِينه لطعامه وَشَرَابه وشماله لما سوى ذَلِك، فَإِن احْتِيجَ إِلَى الِاسْتِعَانَة بالشمال فبحكم التّبعِيَّة، وَذكر الْقُرْطُبِيّ أَن الْأكل مِمَّا يَلِي الْآكِل سنة مُتَّفق عَلَيْهَا وخلافها مَكْرُوه شَدِيد الاستقباح إِذا كَانَ الطَّعَام وَاحِدًا**.*
*.....*
*30*
*(**لَا تاكلوا بالشمال فَإِن الشَّيْطَان يَأْكُل بالشمال**)* *، وَقَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ**:* *معنى قَوْله: إِن الشَّيْطَان يَأْكُل بِشمَالِهِ، أَي**:* *يحمل أولياءه من الْإِنْس على ذَلِك ليضاربه عباد الله الصَّالِحين، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *فِيهِ عدُول عَن الظَّاهِر وَالْأولَى حمل الْخَبَر على ظَاهره، وَأَن الشَّيْطَان يَأْكُل حَقِيقَة لِأَن الْعقل لَا يحِيل ذَلِك، وَقد ثَبت الْخَبَر بِهِ فَلَا يحْتَاج إِلَى تَأْوِيله**.* *قلت**:* *للنَّاس فِيهِ ثَلَاثَة أَقْوَال: أَحدهَا: أَن صنفا مِنْهُم يَأْكُلُون وَيَشْرَبُونَ**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *أَن صنفا مِنْهُ لَا يَأْكُلُون وَلَا يشربون**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *أَن جَمِيعهم يَأْكُلُون وَلَا يشربون. وَهَذَا قَول سَاقِط. وروى أَبُو عمر بِإِسْنَادِهِ عَن وهب بن مُنَبّه**.* *بقوله**:* *وَسُئِلَ عَن الْجِنّ مَا هم؟ وَهل يَأْكُلُون وَيَشْرَبُونَ ويتناكحون ويموتون**.* *فَقَالَ**:* *هم أَجنَاس، فَأَما خَالص الْجِنّ فهم ريح لَا يَأْكُلُون وَلَا يشربون وَلَا يتوالدون، وَمِنْهُم أَجنَاس يَأْكُلُون وَيَشْرَبُونَ ويتوالدون ويتناكحون، مِنْهُم السعالي والغول والقطرب وَغير ذَلِك، وَالَّذين يَقُولُونَ**:* *هم يَأْكُلُون وَيَشْرَبُونَ اخْتلفُوا على قَوْلَيْنِ: أَحدهمَا: أَن أكلهم وشربهم تشمم واسترواح لَا مضغ وبلع، وَهَذَا قَول لم يرد عَلَيْهِ الدَّلِيل، وَالْآخر**:* *أَن أكلهم وشربهم مضغ وبلع، وَهَذَا القَوْل الَّذِي تشهد لَهُ الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة**.*
*........*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *فِي هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث جَوَاز الشِّبَع وَإِن كَانَ تَركه أَحْيَانًا أفضل، وَقد ورد عَن سُلَيْمَان وَأبي جُحَيْفَة أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**:* *إِن أَكثر النَّاس شبعا فِي الدُّنْيَا أطولهم جوعا فِي الْآخِرَة**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *الشِّبَع وَإِن كَانَ مُبَاحا فَإِن لَهُ حدا يَنْتَهِي إِلَيْهِ، وَمَا زَاد على ذَلِك سرف، وَالْمُطلق مِنْهُ مَا أعَان الْأكل على طَاعَة ربه، وَلم يشْغلهُ ثقله عَن أَدَاء مَا وَجب عَلَيْهِ**.*
*......*
*33*
*وَاخْتلف فِي حد الْجُوع على رأيين**:* *أَحدهمَا: أَن يَشْتَهِي الْخبز وَحده، فَمَتَى طلب الأدام فَلَيْسَ بجائع**.* *ثَانِيهمَا**:* *أَنه إِذا وَقع رِيقه على الأَرْض لم يَقع عَلَيْهِ الذُّبَاب، ذكره فِي* *(**الْإِحْيَاء**)* *وَذكر أَن مَرَاتِب الشِّبَع تَنْحَصِر فِي سَبْعَة: الأول: مَا تقوم بِهِ الْحَيَاة**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *أَن يزِيد حَتَّى يُصَلِّي عَن قيام ويصوم وَهَذَانِ واجبان**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *أَن يزِيد حَتَّى يُقَوي على أَدَاء النَّوَافِل**.* *الرَّابِع**:* *أَن يزِيد حَتَّى يقدر على التكسب، وَهَذَانِ مستحبان**.* *الْخَامِس**:* *أَن يمْلَأ الثُّلُث وَهَذَا جَائِز**.* *السَّادِس**:* *أَن يزِيد على ذَلِك وَبِه يثقل الْبدن وَيكثر النّوم وَهَذَا مَكْرُوه**.* *السَّابِع**:* *أَن يزِيد حَتَّى يتَضَرَّر وَهِي البطنة الْمنْهِي عَنْهَا وَهَذَا حرَام**.*
*.........*
*35*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: أكل المرقق جَائِز مُبَاح وَلم يتْركهُ سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، إلاَّ زهدا فِي الدُّنْيَا وتركا للتنعم وإيثارا لما عِنْد الله وَغير ذَلِك، وَكَذَلِكَ الْأكل على الخوان، وَلَيْسَ نفي أنس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يَأْكُل على كل خوان، وَلَا أَنه أكل شَاة سميطا يرد قَول من روى أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أكل على خوان وَأَنه أكل شواء، وَإِنَّمَا أخبر كل بِمَا علم، وَمن علم حجَّة على من لم يعلم، لِأَنَّهُ زَاد عَلَيْهِ فَوَجَبَ قبُولهَا، وَكَذَلِكَ قَالَ أنس**:* *مَا أعلم أَو مَا رَأَيْت أَنه أكل شَاة مسموطة، وَلم يقطع على أَنه لم يَأْكُل، وَجرى ابْن بطال فِيمَا قَالَه على أَن المسموط هُوَ المشوي عِنْده**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *إِذا كَانَ المسموط هُوَ المشوي عِنْده فيعارضه حَدِيث أم سَلمَة الَّذِي أخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ أَنَّهَا قربت للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم جنبا مشويا فَأكل مِنْهُ**.* *قلت**:* *الْجَواب مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ من أَن من علم حجَّة على من لم يعلم إِلَى آخِره**.*
*.......*

*40*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *يُؤْخَذ من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة اسْتِحْبَاب الِاجْتِمَاع على الطَّعَام، وَأَن لَا يَأْكُل الْمَرْء وَحده، فَإِن الْبركَة فِي ذَلِك**.* *قلت**:* *وَقد ذكرنَا أَن الطَّبَرَانِيّ، روى من حَدِيث ابْن عمر**: (**كلوا جَمِيعًا وَلَا تفَرقُوا**)* *الحَدِيث**.*
*........*
*41*
*وَحكى القَاضِي عِيَاض عَن أهل الطِّبّ والتشريح أَنهم زَعَمُوا أَن أمعاء الإنساء سَبْعَة**:* *الْمعدة ثمَّ ثَلَاثَة أمعاء بعْدهَا مُتَّصِلَة بهَا البواب والصائم وَالرَّقِيق، وَهِي كلهَا رقاق ثمَّ ثَلَاثَة غِلَاظ**:* *الْأَعْوَر والقولون والمستقيم، وطرفه الدبر**:* *وَلَقَد نظم شَيخنَا زين الدّين رَحمَه الله الأمعاء السَّبْعَة ببيتين وهما**:*
*(**سَبْعَة أمعاء لكل آدَمِيّ ... معدة بوابها مَعَ صَائِم**)*
*(**ثمَّ الرَّقِيق أَعور قولون مَعَ ... الْمُسْتَقيم مَسْلَك للطاعم**)*
*وَقيل**:* *أَسمَاء الأمعاء السَّبْعَة: الاثنا عشر والصائم والقولون واللفائفي بالفاءين وَقيل: بالقافين وبالنون، والمستقيم والأعور، فللمؤمن يَكْفِيهِ ملْء أَحدهَا، وَالْكَافِر لَا يَكْفِيهِ إلاَّ ملْء كلهَا**.*
*.....*
*42*
*وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *سَمِعت ابْن أبي عمرَان يَقُول: قد كَانَ قوم حملُوا هَذَا الحَدِيث على الرَّغْبَة فِي الدُّنْيَا كَمَا يَقُول**: (**فلَان يَأْكُل الدُّنْيَا أكلا**)* *أَي يرغب فِيهَا ويحرص عَلَيْهَا، فالمؤمن يَأْكُل فِي معًى وَاحِد لزهادته فِي الدُّنْيَا، وَالْكَافِر فِي سَبْعَة أمعاء أَي**:* *لرغبته فِيهَا وَلم يحملوا ذَلِك على الطَّعَام**.* *قَالُوا**:* *وَقد رَأينَا مُؤمنا أَكثر طَعَاما من كَافِر، وَلَو تَأَول ذَلِك على الطَّعَام اسْتَحَالَ معنى الحَدِيث، وَقيل**:* *هُوَ رجل خَاص بِعَيْنِه، وَكَانَ كَافِرًا ثمَّ أسلم، وَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ذَلِك، وَاخْتلفُوا فِي هَذَا الرجل**.* *فَقيل**:* *ثُمَامَة بن أَثَال، وَبِه جزم الْمَازرِيّ وَالنَّوَوِيّ، وَقيل**:* *جَهْجَاه الْغِفَارِيّ، وَقيل**:* *نَضْلَة بن عَمْرو الْغِفَارِيّ، وَقيل**:* *أَبُو بصرة الْغِفَارِيّ، وَقيل**:* *ابْنه بصرة بن أبي بصرة الْغِفَارِيّ، وَقيل**:* *أَبُو غَزوَان غير مُسَمّى، وروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ، بِإِسْنَاد صَحِيح من رِوَايَة أبي عبد الرَّحْمَن الحبلي عَن عبد الله بن عَمْرو قَالَ**:* *جَاءَ إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سبع رجال فَأخذ كل رجل من أَصْحَاب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم رجلا فَأخذ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم رجلا فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: مَا اسْمك قَالَ أَبُو غَزوَان، قَالَ**:* *فَحلبَ لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم سبع شِيَاه، فَشرب لَبنهَا كُله، فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *هَل لَك يَا أَبَا غَزوَان أَن تسلم؟ قَالَ**:* *نعم، فَأسلم فَمسح النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صَدره فَلَمَّا أصبح حلب لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم شَاة وَاحِدَة فَلم يتم لَبنهَا**.* *فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *مَالك يَا أَبَا غَزوَان؟ فَقَالَ**:* *وَالَّذِي بَعثك بِالْحَقِّ لقد رويت**.* *قَالَ**:* *إِنَّك أمس كَانَ لَك سَبْعَة أمعاء وَلَيْسَ لَك الْيَوْم إلاَّ وَاحِد**.*
*.....*
*45*
*الَ النَّوَوِيّ: الصِّفَات السَّبْعَة فِي الْكَافِر وَهِي: الْحِرْص والشره وَطول الأمل والطمع وَسُوء الطَّبْع والحسد وَحب السّمن، وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *شهوات الطَّعَام سبع: شَهْوَة الطَّبْع، وشهوة النَّفس، وشهوة الْعين، وشهوة الْفَم، وشهوة الْأذن، وشهوة الْأنف، وشهوة الْجُوع، وَهِي الضرورية الَّتِي يَأْكُل بهَا الْمُؤمن وَأما الْكَافِر فيأكل بِالْجَمِيعِ**.*

*..........*
*لَا آكل مُتكئا**)* *أَي: حَال كوني مُتكئا. وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ حسب الْعَامَّة أَن المتكىء هُوَ المائل على أحد شقيه، وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، بل المتكىء هُنَا هُوَ الْمُعْتَمد على الْوَطْأَة*
*الَّذِي تَحْتَهُ، وكل من اسْتَوَى قَاعِدا على طائه فَهُوَ متكىء أَي**:* *إِذا أكلت لم أقعد مُتَمَكنًا على الأوطئة فعل من يستكثر من الْأَطْعِمَة، ولكنني آكل الْعلقَة من الطَّعَام فَيكون قعودي مستوفرا**.* *لَهُ وَلَفظ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *أما أَنا فَلَا آكل مُتكئا، وَاسْتدلَّ بِهِ بَعضهم على أَن ترك الْأكل مُتكئا من خَصَائِصه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَقد عده أَبُو الْعَبَّاس بن الْقَاص من خَصَائِصه. وَالظَّاهِر عدم التَّخْصِيص، وَقد روى الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي* *(**الْأَوْسَط**)* *من حَدِيث أبي الدَّرْدَاء، قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: لَا تَأْكُل مُتكئا، وَرِجَال إِسْنَاده ثِقَات، وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *يكره أَيْضا لِأَنَّهُ من فعل المتعظمين وَأَصله مَأْخُوذ من مُلُوك الْعَجم، وَقد أخرج ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وخَالِد بن الْوَلِيد وَعبيدَة السَّلمَانِي وَمُحَمّد بن سِيرِين وَعَطَاء بن يسَار وَالزهْرِيّ جَوَاز ذَلِك مُطلقًا، وَإِذا ثَبت كَونه مَكْرُوها أَو خلاف الأولى فاستحب فِي صفة الْجُلُوس للْأَكْل أَن يكون جانبا على رُكْبَتَيْهِ وَظُهُور قَدَمَيْهِ أَو ينصب الرجل الْيُمْنَى وَيجْلس على الْيُسْرَى**.*
*.........*
*50*
*روى الطَّبَرَانِيّ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَأم سَلمَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم**:* *لَا تقطعوا الْخبز بالسكين كَمَا تقطعه الْأَعَاجِم، وَإِذا أَرَادَ أحدكُم أَن يَأْكُل اللَّحْم فَلَا يقطعهُ بالسكين وَلَكِن ليأخذه بِيَدِهِ فلينهسه بِفِيهِ، فَإِنَّهُ أهنأ وأمرأ، وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من رِوَايَة أبي معشر عَن هِشَام بن عُرْوَة عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، قَالَت**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا تقطعوا اللَّحْم بالسكين فَإِنَّهُ من صَنِيع الْأَعَاجِم**)* *، فانهسوه فَإِنَّهُ أهنأ وأمرأ**.* *قلت**:* *فِي سَنَد حَدِيث الطَّبَرَانِيّ عباد بن كثير الثَّقَفِيّ وَهُوَ ضَعِيف، وَحَدِيث أبي دَاوُد قَالَ النَّسَائِيّ**:* *أَبُو معشر لَهُ أَحَادِيث مَنَاكِير مِنْهَا هَذَا، وَقَالَ ابْن عدي**:* *لَا يُتَابع عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ ضَعِيف، وَاسم أبي معشر نجيح**.*
*..........*
*57*
*وَقَالَ ابنُ جُرَيْجٍ: قُلْتُ لِعَطَاء: أقَالَ: حَتَّى جِئْنَا المَدِينَةِ؟ قَالَ**:* *لَا**)*
*أَي**:* *قَالَ عبد الْملك بن عبد الْعَزِيز بن جريج**.* *قلت لعطاء بن أبي رَبَاح**:* *أقَال؟ أَي**:* *هَل قَالَ جَابر فِي قَوْله: كُنَّا نتزود لحرم الْهَدْي حَتَّى جِئْنَا إِلَى الْمَدِينَة؟ قَالَ عَطاء**:* *لَا أَي: لم يقل ذَلِك جَابر، وَقد وَقع فِي رِوَايَة مُسلم قلت لعطاء**:* *أقَال جَابر حَتَّى جِئْنَا الْمَدِينَة؟ قَالَ**:* *نعم، وَقد نبه الْحميدِي فِي جمعه على اخْتِلَاف البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم فِي هَذِه اللَّفْظَة وَلم يذكر أَيهمَا أرجح، وَالظَّاهِر أَن يرجح مَا قَالَه البُخَارِيّ لِأَن أَحْمد أخرجه فِي* *(**مُسْنده**)* *عَن يحيى بن سعيد كَذَلِك وَأخرجه النَّسَائِيّ أَيْضا عَن عَمْرو بن عَليّ عَن يحيى بن سعيد كَذَلِك، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *لَيْسَ المُرَاد بقوله: لَا، نفي الحكم بل مُرَاده أَن جَابِرا لم يُصَرح باستمرار ذَلِك حَتَّى قدمُوا فَيكون على هَذَا معنى قَوْله فِي رِوَايَة عَمْرو بن دِينَار عَن عَطاء**:* *كُنَّا نتزود لُحُوم الْهَدْي إِلَى الْمَدِينَة أَي: لتوجهنا إِلَى الْمَدِينَة، وَلَا يلْزم من ذَلِك بَقَاؤُهَا مَعَهم حَتَّى يصلوا الْمَدِينَة**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا كَلَام واهٍ لِأَنَّهُ قَالَ: إِلَى الْمَدِينَة، بِكَلِمَة إِلَى الَّتِي أصل وَضعهَا للغاية، وَهنا للغاية المكانية كَمَا فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**من الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام إِلَى الْمَسْجِد الْأَقْصَى**} (**الْإِسْرَاء: 1**)* *وَفِيمَا قَالَه جعل: إِلَى، للتَّعْلِيل وَلم يقل بِهِ أحد، وَيُقَوِّي وهاء كَلَام هَذَا الْقَائِل مَا رَوَاهُ مُسلم من حَدِيث ثَوْبَان قَالَ**:* *ذبح النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أضْحِية**.* *ثمَّ قَالَ لي**:* *يَا ثَوْبَان أصلح لحم هَذِه، فَلم أزل أطْعمهُ مِنْهُ حَتَّى قدم الْمَدِينَ*
*.........*
*58*
*وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *أَنْوَاع الْفَضَائِل ثَلَاثَة: نفسية وبدنية وخارجة. فالنفسانية ثَلَاثَة بِحَسب القوى الثَّلَاث الَّتِي للْإنْسَان الْعَقْلِيَّة والغضبية والشهوية فالهم والحزن مِمَّا يتَعَلَّق بالعقلية، والجبن بالغضبية، وَالْبخل بالشهوية وَالْعجز والكسل بالبدنية**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *عِنْد سَلامَة الْأَعْضَاء وَتَمام الْآلَات**.* *وَالْأول**:* *عِنْد نُقْصَان الْعُضْو كَمَا فِي الْأَعْمَى والأشل والضلع وَالْغَلَبَة بالخارجية. وَالْأول مَالِي، وَالثَّانِي جاهي، فَهَذَا الدُّعَاء من جَوَامِع الْكَلم لَهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم،*
*.........*
*59*
*(**بصفية**)* *بِفَتْح الصَّاد الْمُهْملَة وَكسر الْفَاء وَتَشْديد الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف بنت حييّ بن أَخطب النَّضْرِية أم الْمُؤمنِينَ من بَنَات هَارُون بن عمرَان أخي مُوسَى بن عمرَان، عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام، وَأمّهَا برة بنت سموأل، سباها النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَام خَيْبَر فِي شهر رَمَضَان سنة سبع من الْهِجْرَة ثمَّ أعْتقهَا وَتَزَوجهَا وَجعل عتقهَا صَدَاقهَا**.* *قَالَ الْوَاقِدِيّ**:* *مَاتَت فِي خلَافَة مُعَاوِيَة سنة خمسين، وَقَالَ غَيره**:* *مَاتَت فِي خلَافَة عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فِي سنة سِتّ وَثَلَاثِينَ**.* 
*......*
*62*
*قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *عَلَيْكُم بالقرع فَإِنَّهُ يزِيد فِي الدِّمَاغ، وَفِي* *(**فَوَائِد الشَّافِعِي**)* *رَحمَه الله من حَدِيث عَائِشَة، قَالَت**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: إِذا طبخت فأكثري فِيهِ الدُّبَّاء فَإِنَّهُ يشد قلب الحزين، وَقَالَ شَيخنَا**:* *وَفِي بعض طرق حَدِيث أنس أَنه يُرِيد فِي الْعقل وَفِي بعض طرق حَدِيث أنس فِي* *(**مُسْند الإِمَام أَحْمد**)* *أَن القرع كَانَ أحب الطَّعَام إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.*
*.........*
*63*
*وَمثل هَذَا الرجل الَّذِي يتبع بِلَا دَعْوَة يُسمى طفيليا مَنْسُوبا إِلَى رجل من أهل الْكُوفَة يُقَال لَهُ**:* *طفيل من بني عبد الله بن غطفان كَانَ يَأْتِي الولائم من غير أَن يدعى إِلَيْهَا، وَكَانَ يُقَال لَهُ**:* *طفيل الأعراس، وَهَذِه الشُّهْرَة إِنَّمَا اشْتهر بهَا من كَانَ بِهَذِهِ الصّفة بعد الطُّفَيْل الْمَذْكُور**.* *وَأما شهرته عِنْد الْعَرَب قَدِيما فَكَانُوا يسمونه**:* *الوارش، بالشين الْمُعْجَمَة هَذَا إِذا دخل لطعام لم يدع إِلَيْهِ، فَإِن دخل لشراب لم يدع إِلَيْهِ يسمونه الواغل بالغين الْمُعْجَمَة**.*

*..........*
*65*
*إِن الْغُلَام لما وضع الْقَصعَة بَين يَدي النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، واشتغل النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يتتبعُ الدُّبَّاء مِنْهَا أقبل الْغُلَام على عمله، وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *لَا أعلم فِي اشْتِرَاط أكل الدَّاعِي مَعَ الضَّيْف إلاَّ أَنه أبسط لوجهه وأذهب لاحتشامه، فَمن فعل فَهُوَ أبلغ فِي قرى الضَّيْف، وَمن ترك فَهُوَ جَائِز**.*
*.......*
*66*
*وَصفته مَا رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي* *(**الْأَوْسَط**)* *من حَدِيث عبد الله بن جَعْفَر، وَفِيه وَرَأَيْت فِي يَمِين رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قثاء وَفِي شِمَاله رطبا وَهُوَ يَأْكُل من ذَا مرّة وَمن ذَا مرّة، وَفِي إِسْنَاده أَصْرَم بن حَوْشَب وَهُوَ ضَعِيف جدا، وَلَا يلْزم من هَذَا الحَدِيث. لَو ثَبت أكله بِشمَالِهِ فَلَعَلَّهُ كَانَ يَأْخُذ بِيَدِهِ الْيُمْنَى من الشمَال رطبَة فيأكلها مَعَ القثاء الَّتِي فِي يَمِينه فَلَا مَانع من ذَلِك، وَالْحكمَة فِي جمعه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بَينهمَا كَمَا ورد فِي بعض طرقه يطفىء حر هَذَا برد هَذَا وروى أَبُو الشَّيْخ ابْن حبَان فِي* *(**كتاب أَخْلَاق رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**)* *من رِوَايَة يحيى بن هَاشم عَن هِشَام بن عُرْوَة عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة قَالَت: كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَأْكُل الْبِطِّيخ بالرطب والقثاء بالملح، وَيحيى بن هَاشم السمسار كذبه يحيى وَغَيره*
*.........*
*68*
*وَقَالَ الرّبيع بن خَيْثَم**:* *مَا للنفساء عِنْدِي خير من الرطب، وَلَا للْمَرِيض من الْعَسَل، ثمَّ قَرَأَ هَذِه الْآيَة رَوَاهُ عبد بن حميد وَأخرج ابْن أبي حَاتِم وَأَبُو يعلى الْموصِلِي من حَدِيث عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، رَفعه قَالَ**:* *أطعموا نفساءكم الْوَلَد الرطب، فَإِن لم يكن رطب فتمر وَلَيْسَ من الشّجر شَجَرَة أكْرم على الله تَعَالَى من شَجَرَة نزلت تحتهَا مَرْيَم، عَلَيْهَا السَّلَام، وَقِرَاءَة الْجُمْهُور**:* *تساقط،*
*..........*
*70*
*ي* *(**الْمُسْتَخْرج**)* *من طَرِيق الرَّمَادِي عَن سعيد بن أبي مَرْيَم شيخ البُخَارِيّ فِيهِ: وَكَانَت الأَرْض لي بطرِيق رومة، بِضَم الرَّاء وَسُكُون الْوَاو، وَهِي الْبِئْر الَّتِي اشْتَرَاهَا عُثْمَان، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وسبلها، وَهِي فِي نفس الْمَدِينَة**.* *وَقيل**:* *إِن رومة رجل من بني غفار كَانَت لَهُ الْبِئْر قبل أَن يَشْتَرِيهَا عُثْمَان فنسبت إِلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *رومة بِضَم الرَّاء مَوضِع، وَفِي بَعْضهَا بِضَم الدَّال الْمُهْملَة بدل الرَّاء ولعلها دومة الجندل، وَقَالَ بَعضهم وَنقل الْكرْمَانِي**:* *أَن فِي بعض الرِّوَايَات دومة بدال بدل الرَّاء ولعلها دومة الجندل قَالَ: وَهَذَا بَاطِل، لِأَن دومة الجندل إِذْ ذَاك لم تكن فتحت حَتَّى يُمكن أَن يكون لجَابِر فِيهَا أَرض انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا الَّذِي قَالَه بَاطِل لِأَن الَّذِي فِي الحَدِيث بطرِيق رومة، وَهَذَا ظَاهر، وَأما رِوَايَة الدَّال فمعناها**:* *كَانَت لجَابِر أَرض كائنة بِالطَّرِيقِ الَّتِي يُسَافر مِنْهَا إِلَى دومة: الجندل، وَلَيْسَ مَعْنَاهَا الَّتِي بدومة الجندل حَتَّى يُقَال**:* *لِأَن دومة الجندل إِذْ ذَاك لم تكن فتحت، ودومة الجندل على عشر مراحل من الْمَدِينَة**.*
*...*
*70*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *تَخْصِيص من عَجْوَة الْمَدِينَة وَعدد السَّبع من الْأُمُور الَّتِي علمهَا الشَّارِع وَلَا نعلم نَحن حكمتها فَيجب الْإِيمَان بهَا وَهُوَ كأعداد الصَّلَوَات وَنصب الزَّكَاة، وَقَالَ الْمظهر**:* *يجوز أَن يكون فِي ذَلِك النَّوْع مِنْهُ هَذِه الخاصية*
*...........*
*72*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *اخْتلفُوا فِي هَذَا النَّهْي: هَل هُوَ على التَّحْرِيم أَو الْكَرَاهَة؟ الصَّوَاب**:* *التَّفْصِيل فَإِن كَانَ الطَّعَام مُشْتَركا بَينهم فالقران حرَام إلاَّ برضاهم، وَيحصل بتصريحهم أَو بِمَا يقوم مقَامه من قرينَة حَال بِحَيْثُ يغلب على الظَّن ذَلِك، وَإِن كَانَ الطَّعَام لغَيرهم حرم، وَإِن كَانَ لأَحَدهم وَأذن لَهُم فِي الْأكل اشْترط وَيحرم بِغَيْرِهِ، وَذكر الْخطابِيّ**:* *أَن شَرط هَذَا الاسْتِئْذَان إِنَّمَا كَانَ فِي زمنهم حَيْثُ كَانُوا فِي قلَّة من الشَّيْء فأمَّا الْيَوْم مَعَ اتساع الْحَال لَا يحْتَاج إِلَى الاسْتِئْذَان، وَاعْترض عَلَيْهِ النَّوَوِيّ بِأَن الصَّوَاب التَّفْصِيل لِأَن الْعبْرَة لعُمُوم اللَّفْظ لَا لخُصُوص السَّبَب لَو ثَبت السَّبَب كَيفَ وَهُوَ غير ثَابت؟ وَيُقَوِّي هَذَا حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة أخرجه الْبَزَّار من طَرِيق الشّعبِيّ عَنهُ قَالَ**:* *قسم رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تَمرا بَين أَصْحَابه فَكَانَ بَعضهم يقرن فَنهى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن يقرن إلاّ بِإِذن أَصْحَابه، وَرَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم فِي* *(**الْمُسْتَدْرك**)* *بِلَفْظ: كنت فِي الصّفة فَبعث إِلَيْنَا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِتَمْر عَجْوَة. فَسَكَبت بَيْننَا وَكُنَّا نقرن الثِّنْتَيْنِ من الْجُوع، فَكُنَّا إِذا قرن أَحَدنَا قَالَ لأَصْحَابه**:* *أَنِّي قد قرنت فأقرنوا، قَالَ هَذَا حَدِيث صَحِيح الْإِسْنَاد وَلم يخرجَاهُ، وَقَالَ الْبَزَّار**:* *لم يروه عَن عَطاء بن السَّائِب عَن الشّعبِيّ إلاَّ جرير بن عبد الحميد، وَرَوَاهُ عمرَان بن عُيَيْنَة عَن عَطاء عَن مُحَمَّد بن عجلَان عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة انْتهى**.* *قَالَ**:* *شَيخنَا وَعَطَاء بن السَّائِب تغير حفظه بِآخِرهِ، وَجَرِير مِمَّن روى عَنهُ بعد اخْتِلَاطه، قَالَه أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل**:* *فَلَا يَصح الحَدِيث إِذا وَالله أعلم*
*...........*
*76*
*الَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: إِذا وَقعت لقْمَة أحدكُم فليأخذها فليُمِطْ مَا كَانَ بهَا من أَذَى وليأكلها وَلَا يَدعهَا للشَّيْطَان. وَلَا يمسح يَده بالمنديل حَتَّى يلعق أَصَابِعه فَإِنَّهُ لَا يدْرِي فِي أَي طَعَامه الْبركَة، يَعْنِي**:* *فِيمَا أكل أَو فِيمَا بَقِي فِي الْإِنَاء، فيلعق يَده وَيمْسَح الْإِنَاء رَجَاء حُصُول الْبركَة. وَالْمرَاد بِالْبركَةِ. وَالله أعلم مَا يحصل بِهِ التغذية وتسلم عاقبته من أَذَى ويقوى على طَاعَة الله تَعَالَى، وَغير ذَلِك، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وأصل الْبركَة الزِّيَادَة وَثُبُوت الْخَيْر والامتناع بِهِ**.*
*وَالثَّالِث**:* *أَنه يَنْبَغِي فِي لعق الْأَصَابِع الِابْتِدَاء بالوسطى ثمَّ السبابَة ثمَّ الْإِبْهَام**.* *كَمَا جَاءَ فِي حَدِيث كَعْب بن عجْرَة رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي الْأَوْسَط قَالَ**:* *رَأَيْت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يَأْكُل بأصابعه الثَّلَاث قبل أَن يمسحها بالإبهام وَالَّتِي تَلِيهَا وَالْوُسْطَى، ثمَّ رَأَيْته يلعق أَصَابِعه الثَّلَاث فيلعق الْوُسْطَى ثمَّ الَّتِي تَلِيهَا ثمَّ الْإِبْهَام، وَكَانَ السَّبَب فِي ذَلِك أَن الْوُسْطَى أَكثر الثَّلَاثَة تلويثا بِالطَّعَامِ لِأَنَّهَا أعظم الْأَصَابِع وأطولها. فَينزل فِي الطَّعَام مِنْهُ أَكثر مِمَّا ينزل من السبابَة، وَينزل من السبابَة فِي الطَّعَام أَكثر من الْإِبْهَام لطول السبابَة على الْإِبْهَام وَيحْتَمل أَن يكون البدء بالوسطى لكَونهَا أول مَا ينزل فِي الطَّعَام لطولها**.*

*.........*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *فَإِن شَاءَ أحد أَن يَأْكُل بالخمس فَليَأْكُل فقد كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يتعرق الْعظم وينهش اللَّحْم وَلَا يُمكن أَن يكون ذَلِك فِي الْعَادة إلاَّ بالخمس كلهَا**.* *وَقَالَ شَيخنَا**:* *فِيهِ نظر لِأَنَّهُ يُمكن بِالثلَاثِ، وَلَئِن سلمنَا مَا قَالَه**:* *فَلَيْسَ هَذَا أكلا بالأصابع الْخمس، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ مُمْسك بالأصابع فَقَط لَا آكل بهَا، وَلَئِن سلمنَا أَنه آكل بهَا لعدم الْإِمْكَان فَهُوَ مَحل الضَّرُورَة كمن لَيْسَ لَهُ يَمِين، فَلهُ الْأكل بالشمال**.* *قلت**:* *حَاصِل هَذَا أَن شَيخنَا منع اسْتِدْلَال ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ بِمَا ذكره، وَالْأَمر فِيهِ أَن السّنة أَن يَأْكُل بالأصابع الثَّلَاث وَإِن أكل بالخمس فَلَا يمْنَع، وَلكنه يكون تَارِكًا للسّنة إلاَّ عِنْد الضَّرُورَة فَافْهَم**.*
*........*
*80*
*وَقَالَ الطَّيِّبِيّ**:* *ورد الْإِيمَان نِصْفَانِ: نصف صَبر وَنصف شكر، وَرُبمَا يتَوَهَّم متوهم أَن ثَوَاب الشُّكْر يقصر عَن ثَوَاب الصَّبْر فأزيل توهمه بِهِ، يَعْنِي**:* *هما متساويان فِي الثَّوَاب: وَوجه الشّبَه حبس النَّفس إِذْ الشاكر يحبس نَفسه على محبَّة الْمُنعم بِالْقَلْبِ والإظهار بِاللِّسَانِ وَقَالَ أهل اللُّغَة: رجل طاعم حسن الْحَال فِي الْمطعم، ومطعامٌ كثير القِرى، ومطعم كثير الْأكل، وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *سوى بَين درجتي الطَّاعَة من الْغَنِيّ وَالْفَقِير فِي الْأجر**.*

*.....*
*81*
*وَقد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي هَذَا الْفضل أَي**:* *الْعَقِيقَة، فَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَإِسْحَاق**:* *سنة لَا يَنْبَغِي تَركهَا لمن قدر عَلَيْهَا، وَقَالَ أَحْمد**:* *هِيَ أحب إليّ من التَّصَدُّق بِثمنِهَا على الْمَسَاكِين وَقَالَ مرّة: إِنَّهَا من الْأَمر الَّذِي لم يزل عَلَيْهِ أَمر النَّاس عندنَا**.* *وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *هِيَ من الْأَمر الَّذِي لَا اخْتِلَاف فِيهِ عِنْدهم، وَقَالَ يحيى بن سعيد**:* *أدْركْت النَّاس وَمَا يدعونها عَن الْغُلَام وَالْجَارِيَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَمِمَّنْ كَانَ يَرَاهَا ابْن عَبَّاس وَابْن عمر وَعَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، وروى عَن فَاطِمَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا، وروى عَن الْحسن وَأهل الظَّاهِر أَنَّهَا وَاجِبَة، وتأولوا قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**مَعَ الْغُلَام عقيقة**)* *على الْوُجُوب وَقَالَ ابْن حزم: هِيَ فرض وَاجِب يجْبر الْإِنْسَان عَلَيْهَا إِذا فضل لَهُ من قوته مقدارها وَفِي* *(**شرح السّنة**)* *وأوجبها الْحسن قَالَ: يجب عَن الْغُلَام يَوْم سابعه فَإِن لم يعق عَنهُ عق عَن نَفسه، وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين قَالَ أَبُو وَائِل**:* *هِيَ سنة فِي الذُّكُور دون الْإِنَاث، وَكَذَا ذكره فِي* *(**المُصَنّف**)* *عَن مُحَمَّد وَالْحسن، وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة**:* *لَيست بِسنة**.* *وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن**:* *هِيَ تطوع كَانَ النَّاس يفعلونها ثمَّ نسخت بالأضحى، وَنقل صَاحب* *(**التَّوْضِيح**)* *عَن أبي حنيفَة والكوفيين: أَنَّهَا بِدعَة وَكَذَلِكَ قَالَ بَعضهم فِي شَرحه وَالَّذِي نقل عَنهُ أَنَّهَا بِدعَة أَبُو حنيفَة**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا افتراء فَلَا يجوز نسبته إِلَى أبي حنيفَة وحاشاه أَن يَقُول مثل هَذَا: وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ: لَيست بِسنة فمراده إِمَّا لَيست بِسنة ثَابِتَة، وَإِمَّا لَيست بِسنة مُؤَكدَة وروى عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن دَاوُد بن قيس**.* *قَالَ**:* *سَمِعت عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده، سُئِلَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَن الْعَقِيقَة فَقَالَ**:* *لَا أحب العقوق**.* *قَالُوا**:* *يَا رَسُول الله! ينْسك أَحَدنَا عَمَّن يُولد لَهُ فَقَالَ: من أحب مِنْكُم أَن ينْسك عَن وَلَده فَلْيفْعَل عَن الْغُلَام شَاتَان مكافأتان، وَعَن الْجَارِيَة شَاة، فَهَذَا يدل على الِاسْتِحْبَاب**.*

*...........*
*87*
*(**والأذى**)* *، قيل**:* *هُوَ إِمَّا الشّعْر أَو الدَّم أَو الْخِتَان، وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *قَالَ مُحَمَّد بن سِيرِين: لما سمعنَا هَذَا الحَدِيث طلبنا من يعرف معنى إمَاطَة الْأَذَى فَلم نجد، وَقيل**:* *المُرَاد بالأذى هُوَ شعره الَّذِي علق بِهِ دم الرَّحِم فيماط عَنهُ بِالْحلقِ، وَقيل**:* *إِنَّهُم كَانُوا يلطمون بِرَأْس الصَّبِي بِدَم الْعَقِيقَة، وَهُوَ أَذَى فَنهى عَن ذَلِك، وَقد جزم الْأَصْمَعِي بِأَنَّهُ حلق الرَّأْس، وَأخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد عَن الْحسن كَذَلِك، وَالْأَوْجه أَن يحمل الْأَذَى على الْمَعْنى الْأَعَمّ، وَيُؤَيّد ذَلِك أَن فِي بعض طرق حَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب ويماط عَنهُ أقذاره، رَوَاهُ أَبُو الشَّيْخ**.*

*.........*
*88*
*الْحَدِيث أخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ فِي الصَّلَاة عَن مُحَمَّد بن الْمثنى عَن قُرَيْش بن أنس بِهِ وَأخرجه النَّسَائِيّ فِي الْعَقِيقَة عَن هَارُون بن عبد الله عَن قُرَيْش بِهِ، وَقد توقف الْبرد نجي فِي صِحَة هَذَا الحَدِيث من أجل اخْتِلَاط قُرَيْش، هَذَا وَزعم أَنه تفرد بِهِ وَأَنه وهم، وَكَأَنَّهُ تبع فِي ذَلِك مَا حَكَاهُ الْأَثْرَم عَن أَحْمد أَنه ضعف حَدِيث قُرَيْش هَذَا، وَقَالَ**:* *مَا أرَاهُ بِشَيْء قلت: قُرَيْش تغير سنة ثَلَاث وَمِائَتَيْنِ وَاسْتمرّ على ذَلِك سِتّ سِنِين، وَمَات سنة تسع وَمِائَتَيْنِ، ولقريش متابع، روى الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي* *(**الْأَوْسَط**)* *من أَن أَبَا حَمْزَة رَوَاهُ عَن الْحسن كَرِوَايَة قُرَيْش سَوَاء، وَلَعَلَّ سَماع شيخ البُخَارِيّ عَن قُرَيْش كَانَ قبل الِاخْتِلَاط، وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *لَا يَصح لِلْحسنِ سَماع عَن سَمُرَة إلاَّ حَدِيث الْعَقِيقَة وَحده، ورد عَلَيْهِ بِمَا رَوَاهُ*
*.....*
*90*
*(**إِلَّا مَا ذكيتم**)* *، عَائِد على مَا يُمكن عوده عَلَيْهِ مِمَّا اتّفق سَبَب مَوته وَأمكن تَدَارُكه وَفِيه حَيَاة مُسْتَقِرَّة. وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس إِلَّا مَا ذبحتم من هَذِه الْأَشْيَاء وَفِيه روح فكلوه فَهُوَ ذكي، وَكَذَا رُوِيَ عَن سعيد بن جُبَير وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَالسُّديّ، وَرُوِيَ عَن طَاوُوس وَالْحسن وَقَتَادَة وَعبيد بن عُمَيْر وَالضَّحَّاك وَغير وَاحِد، أَن المذكاة مَتى تحركت حَرَكَة تدل على بَقَاء الرّوح فِيهَا بعد الذّبْح فَهِيَ حَلَال وَهَذَا مَذْهَب جُمْهُور الْفُقَهَاء، وَبِه يَقُول أَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد، رَحِمهم الله**.*
*......*
*92*
*وعدي بن حَاتِم بن عبد الله بن سعد الطَّائِي الْجواد بن الْجواد، وَكَانَ إِسْلَامه سنة الْفَتْح، وَثَبت هُوَ وَقَومه على الْإِسْلَام نزل الْكُوفَة وَشهد الْفتُوح بالعراق، ثمَّ كَانَ مَعَ عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَمَات بِالْكُوفَةِ زمن الْمُخْتَار سنة ثَمَان وَسِتِّينَ وَهُوَ ابْن عشْرين وَمِائَة سنة، وَيُقَال**:* *مَاتَ بقرقيسيا، وَقَالَ أَبُو حَاتِم فِي* *(**كتاب المعمرين**) .* *قَالُوا**:* *عَاشَ عدي بن حَاتِم مائَة وَثَمَانِينَ سنة، وَكَانَ أَعور**.*

*.........*
*93*
*إِذا حللتم فاصطادوا**}* *وَقَالَ عِيَاض: الِاصْطِيَاد يُبَاح لمن اصطاده للاكتساب وَالْحَاجة وَالِانْتِفَاع بِالْأَكْلِ وَالثمن، وَاخْتلفُوا فِيمَن اصطاد للهو، وَلَكِن يقْصد التذكية وَالْإِبَاحَة وَالِانْتِفَاع فكرهه مَالك وَأَجَازَهُ اللَّيْث وَابْن عبد الحكم فَإِن فعله بِغَيْر نِيَّة التذكية فَهُوَ حرَام لِأَنَّهُ فَسَاد فِي الأَرْض وَإِتْلَاف نفس عَبَثا وَقد نهى سيدنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَن قتل الْحَيَوَان إلاَّ لمأكلة وَنهى أَيْضا عَن الْإِكْثَار من الصَّيْد، وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا مَرْفُوعا**:* *من سكن الْبَادِيَة فقد جَفا، وَمن اتبع الصَّيْد فقد غفل، وَمن لزم السُّلْطَان افْتتن وَقَالَ**:* *حسن غَرِيب وَأعله الْكَرَابِيسِي بِأبي مُوسَى أحد رُوَاته، وَقَالَ حَدِيثه لَيْسَ بالقائم، وروى أَيْضا من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة بأسناد ضَعِيف، وَأَيْضًا من حَدِيث الْبَراء بن عَازِب، قَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ**:* *تفرد بِهِ شريك*
*.....*
*93*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي التَّسْمِيَة على الصَّيْد والذبيحة فَروِيَ عَن مُحَمَّد بن سِيرِين وَنَافِع مولى عبد الله وَالشعْبِيّ: أَنَّهَا فَرِيضَة فَمن تَركهَا عَامِدًا أَو سَاهِيا لم يُؤْكَل مَا ذبحه وَهُوَ قَول أبي ثَوْر والظاهرية وَذهب مَالك وَالثَّوْري وَأَبُو حنيفَة، وأصحابهم إِلَى أَنه إِن تَركهَا عَامِدًا لم يُؤْكَل، وَأَن تَركهَا سَاهِيا أكلت**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَهُوَ قَول ابْن عَبَّاس وَأبي هُرَيْرَة وَابْن الْمسيب وَالْحسن بن صَالح وطاووس وَعَطَاء وَالْحسن بن أبي الْحسن النَّخعِيّ وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي ليلى وجعفر بن مُحَمَّد وَالْحكم وَرَبِيعَة وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَرَوَاهُ فِي* *(**المُصَنّف**)* *عَن الزُّهْرِيّ وَقَتَادَة وَفِي* *(**المغنى**)* *وَعَن أَحْمد رِوَايَة وَهُوَ الْمَذْهَب أَنَّهَا شَرط إِن تَركهَا عمدا أَو سَهوا فَهِيَ ميتَة وَفِي رِوَايَة إِن تَركهَا على إرْسَال السهْم نَاسِيا أكل، وَإِن تَركهَا على الْكَلْب أَو الفهد لم يُؤْكَل**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *يُؤْكَل الصَّيْد والذبيحة فِي الْوَجْهَيْنِ جَمِيعًا تعمد ذَلِك أَو نَسيَه، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة وَابْن عَبَّاس وَعَطَاء**.*
*.......*
*105*
*مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَابْن مَاجَه عَن يحيى بن سليم عَن إِسْمَاعِيل بن أُميَّة عَن أبي الزبير عَن جَابر أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ**: (**مَا أَلْقَاهُ الْبَحْر أَو جزر عَنهُ فكلوه، وَمَا مَاتَ فِيهِ وطفا فَلَا تأكلوه**) .* *فَإِن قلت**:* *ضعف الْبَيْهَقِيّ هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَقَالَ يحيى بن سليم**:* *كثير الْوَهم سيء الْحِفْظ وَقد رَوَاهُ غَيره مَوْقُوفا**.* *قلت**:* *يحيى بن سليم أخرج لَهُ الشَّيْخَانِ فَهُوَ ثِقَة وَزَاد فِيهِ الرّفْع، وَنقل ابْن الْقطَّان فِي كِتَابه عَن يحيى أَنه ثِقَة**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ: إِسْمَاعِيل بن أُميَّة مَتْرُوك**.* *قلت**:* *لَيْسَ كَذَلِك لِأَنَّهُ ظن أَنه إِسْمَاعِيل بن أُميَّة أَبُو الصَّلْت الزَّارِع، وَهُوَ مَتْرُوك الحَدِيث، وَأما هَذَا فَهُوَ إِسْمَاعِيل بن أُميَّة الْقرشِي الْأمَوِي، وَالَّذِي ظَنّه لَيْسَ فِي طبقته**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد: رَوَاهُ الثَّوْريّ وَأَيوب وَحَمَّاد عَن أبي الزبير مَوْقُوفا على جَابر، وَقد أسْند من وَجه ضَعِيف عَن ابْن أبي ذِئْب عَن أبي الزبير عَن جَابر عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ**:* *مَا اصطدتموه وَهِي حَيّ فكلوه. وَمَا وجدْتُم مَيتا طافيا فَلَا تأكلوه**.* *وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *سَأَلت مُحَمَّد بن إِسْمَاعِيل عَن هَذَا الحَدِيث فَقَالَ: لَيْسَ بِمَحْفُوظ، وروى عَن جَابر خلاف هَذَا، وَلَا أعرف لِابْنِ أبي ذِئْب عَن أبي الزبير شَيْئا**.* *قلت**:* *قَول البُخَارِيّ: أعرف لِابْنِ أبي ذِئْب عَن أبي الزبير شَيْئا على مذْهبه فِي أَنه يشْتَرط لاتصال الْإِسْنَاد المعنعن ثُبُوت السماع، وَقد أنكر مُسلم ذَلِك إنكارا شَدِيدا. وَزعم أَنه قَول مخترع، وَأَن الْمُتَّفق عَلَيْهِ أَنه يَكْفِي للاتصال إِمْكَان اللِّقَاء وَالسَّمَاع، وَابْن أبي ذِئْب أدْرك زمَان أبي الزبير بِلَا خلاف وسماعه مِنْهُ مُمكن**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: وَرَوَاهُ عبد الْعَزِيز بن عبد الله عَن وهب بن كيسَان عَن جَابر مَرْفُوعا وَعبد الْعَزِيز ضَعِيف لَا يحْتَج بِهِ**.* *قلت**:* *أخرج الْحَاكِم فِي* *(**الْمُسْتَدْرك**)* *حَدِيثا عَنهُ وَصحح سَنَده. وَأخرج حَدِيثه هَذَا الطَّحَاوِيّ فِي* *(**أَحْكَام الْقُرْآن**) .*
*.........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

تكملة للفوائد من " عمدة القاري " للحافظ العيني رحمه الله 
الحمد لله رب العالمين 
الموافق : 7/ شوال / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 19/ مايو / 2021 ميلادي 


*105*
*مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَابْن مَاجَه عَن يحيى بن سليم عَن إِسْمَاعِيل بن أُميَّة عَن أبي الزبير عَن جَابر أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ**: (**مَا أَلْقَاهُ الْبَحْر أَو جزر عَنهُ فكلوه، وَمَا مَاتَ فِيهِ وطفا فَلَا تأكلوه**) .* *فَإِن قلت**:* *ضعف الْبَيْهَقِيّ هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَقَالَ يحيى بن سليم**:* *كثير الْوَهم سيء الْحِفْظ وَقد رَوَاهُ غَيره مَوْقُوفا**.* *قلت**:* *يحيى بن سليم أخرج لَهُ الشَّيْخَانِ فَهُوَ ثِقَة وَزَاد فِيهِ الرّفْع، وَنقل ابْن الْقطَّان فِي كِتَابه عَن يحيى أَنه ثِقَة**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ: إِسْمَاعِيل بن أُميَّة مَتْرُوك**.* *قلت**:* *لَيْسَ كَذَلِك لِأَنَّهُ ظن أَنه إِسْمَاعِيل بن أُميَّة أَبُو الصَّلْت الزَّارِع، وَهُوَ مَتْرُوك الحَدِيث، وَأما هَذَا فَهُوَ إِسْمَاعِيل بن أُميَّة الْقرشِي الْأمَوِي، وَالَّذِي ظَنّه لَيْسَ فِي طبقته**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ أَبُو دَاوُد: رَوَاهُ الثَّوْريّ وَأَيوب وَحَمَّاد عَن أبي الزبير مَوْقُوفا على جَابر، وَقد أسْند من وَجه ضَعِيف عَن ابْن أبي ذِئْب عَن أبي الزبير عَن جَابر عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ**:* *مَا اصطدتموه وَهِي حَيّ فكلوه. وَمَا وجدْتُم مَيتا طافيا فَلَا تأكلوه**.* *وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *سَأَلت مُحَمَّد بن إِسْمَاعِيل عَن هَذَا الحَدِيث فَقَالَ: لَيْسَ بِمَحْفُوظ، وروى عَن جَابر خلاف هَذَا، وَلَا أعرف لِابْنِ أبي ذِئْب عَن أبي الزبير شَيْئا**.* *قلت**:* *قَول البُخَارِيّ: أعرف لِابْنِ أبي ذِئْب عَن أبي الزبير شَيْئا على مذْهبه فِي أَنه يشْتَرط لاتصال الْإِسْنَاد المعنعن ثُبُوت السماع، وَقد أنكر مُسلم ذَلِك إنكارا شَدِيدا. وَزعم أَنه قَول مخترع، وَأَن الْمُتَّفق عَلَيْهِ أَنه يَكْفِي للاتصال إِمْكَان اللِّقَاء وَالسَّمَاع، وَابْن أبي ذِئْب أدْرك زمَان أبي الزبير بِلَا خلاف وسماعه مِنْهُ مُمكن**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ: وَرَوَاهُ عبد الْعَزِيز بن عبد الله عَن وهب بن كيسَان عَن جَابر مَرْفُوعا وَعبد الْعَزِيز ضَعِيف لَا يحْتَج بِهِ**.* *قلت**:* *أخرج الْحَاكِم فِي* *(**الْمُسْتَدْرك**)* *حَدِيثا عَنهُ وَصحح سَنَده. وَأخرج حَدِيثه هَذَا الطَّحَاوِيّ فِي* *(**أَحْكَام الْقُرْآن**) .*
*.........*
*107*
*فَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم فِي* *(**الْمُدَوَّنَة**)* *عَن مَالك: أكل الضفدع والسرطان والسلحفاة جَائِز من غير ذَكَاة، وروى عَن ابْن الْقَاسِم**:* *مَا كَانَ مَأْوَاه المَاء يُؤْكَل من غير ذَكَاة وَإِن كَانَ يرْعَى فِي الْبر، وَمَا كَانَ مَأْوَاه ومستقره الْبر لَا يُؤْكَل إِلَّا بِذَكَاة وَعَن مُحَمَّد بن إِبْرَاهِيم**:* *لَا يؤكلان إلاَّ بِذَكَاة**.* *قَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ**.*
*ثمَّ اعْلَم أَن قَول الشّعبِيّ يردهُ مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو سعيد عُثْمَان بن سعيد الدَّارمِيّ فِي* *(**كتاب الْأَطْعِمَة**)* *بِسَنَد صَحِيح أَن ابْن عمر قَالَ: سُئِلَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَن ضفدع يَجعله فِي دَوَاء فَنهى صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَن قَتله، قَالَ أَبُو سعيد فَيكْرَه أكله إِذْ نهى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَن قَتله لِأَنَّهُ لَا يُمكن أكله إلاَّ مقتولاً. وَإِن أكل غير مقتول فَهُوَ ميتَة وَزعم ابْن حزم أَن أكله لَا يحل أصلا ووى أَبُو دَاوُد فِي الطِّبّ وَفِي الْأَدَب، وَالنَّسَائِيّ فِي الصَّيْد عَن ابْن أبي ذِئْب عَن سعيد بن خَالِد عَن سعيد بن الْمسيب عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عُثْمَان الْقرشِي**:* *أَن طَبِيبا سَأَلَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَن الضفدع يَجْعَلهَا فِي دَوَاء فَنهى عَن قَتلهَا. وَرَوَاهُ أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه وَأَبُو دَاوُد الطَّيَالِسِيّ فِي* *(**مسانيدهم**)* *وَالْحَاكِم فِي* *(**الْمُسْتَدْرك**)* *فِي الطِّبّ، وَقَالَ**:* *صَحِيح الْإِسْنَاد وَلم يخرجَاهُ، وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *وَأقوى مَا ورد فِي الضفدع هَذَا الحَدِيث وَقَالَ الْحَافِظ الْمُنْذِرِيّ فِيهِ دَلِيل على تَحْرِيم أكل الضفدع لِأَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، نهى عَن قَتله، وَالنَّهْي عَن قتل الْحَيَوَان إِمَّا لِحُرْمَتِهِ كالآدمي، وَإِمَّا لتَحْرِيم أكله كالصرد، والهدهد، والضفدع لَيْسَ بِمحرم فَكَانَ النَّهْي منصرفا إِلَى الْوَجْه الآخر**.*
*وَلَمْ يَرَ الحَسَنُ بِالسُّلحَفَاةِ بَأسا*

*.......*
*109*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو حَاتِم**:* *وَأَبُو جحادب شيخ الجنادب وسيدها، وَقَالَ ابْن خالويه لَيْسَ فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب للجراد اسْم أغرب من العصفود، وللجراد نَيف وَسِتُّونَ اسْما فَذكرهَا وَصفَة الْجَرَاد عَجِيبَة فِيهَا صفة عشرَة من الْحَيَوَانَات وَذكر بَعْضهَا ابْن الشهرزوري فِي قَوْله**:*
*(**لَهَا فخذا بكر وساقا نعَامَة ... وقادمتا نسر وجوءجوء ضيغم**)*
*(**حبتها أفاعي الرمل بَطنا وأنعمت ... عَلَيْهَا جِيَاد الْخَيل بِالرَّأْسِ والفم**)*

*وَفَاته: عين الْفِيل وعنق الثور وَقرن الْإِبِل وذنب الْحَيَّة، وَاخْتلف فِي أَصله فَقيل**:* *نثرة حوت، ورد فِي حَدِيث ضَعِيف أخرجه ابْن مَاجَه عَن أنس رَفعه بِأَن الْجَرَاد نثرة حوت من الْبَحْر، وَقيل**:* *إِنَّه بري، وَقيل**:* *هُوَ صنفان أَحدهمَا يطير فِي الْهَوَاء يُقَال لَهُ الْفَارِس، وَالْآخر ينزو نَزْوًا يُقَال لَهُ**:* *الراجل، وَله سِتَّة أرجل، إِذا كَانَ أَيَّام الرّبيع وَأَرَادَ أَن يبيض التمس الأَرْض الصلبة والصخرة الصلدة الَّتِي لَا تعْمل فِيهَا المعاول فيضربه بِيَدِهِ فينفرج فيلقي فِيهَا بيضه ويلقي كل وَاحِد مائَة بَيْضَة ويطير وَيَتْرُكهَا فَإِذا أَتَى أَيَّام الرّبيع واعتدل الزَّمَان وينشق ذَلِك الْبيض فَيظْهر مثل الذَّر الصغار فيسيح على وَجه الأَرْض وَيَأْكُل زَرعهَا حَتَّى يُقَوي فينهض إِلَى أَرض أُخْرَى ويبيض كَمَا فعل فِي الْعَام الأول، وآفتها الطير وَالْبرد، وَأجْمع الْعلمَاء على جَوَاز أكله بِغَيْر تذكية إلاَّ أَن الْمَشْهُور عِنْد الْمَالِكِيَّة اشْتِرَاط تذكيته، وَاخْتلفُوا فِي صفتهَا فَقيل**:* *يقطع رَأسه**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن وهب**:* *أَخذه ذَكَاته، وَعَن مَالك إِذا أَخذه حَيا ثمَّ قطع رَأسه أَو شواء أَو قلاه فَلَا بَأْس بِأَكْلِهِ، وَمَا أَخذه حَيا فَغَفَلَ عَنهُ حَتَّى مَاتَ لَا يُؤْكَل، وَذكر الطَّحَاوِيّ فِي* *(**كتاب الصَّيْد**)* *أَن أَبَا حنيفَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قيل لَهُ أَرَأَيْت الْجَرَاد هُوَ عنْدك بِمَنْزِلَة السّمك من أصَاب مِنْهُ شَيْئا أكله سمى أَو لم يسم؟ قَالَ**:* *نعم**.* *قلت**:* *وأينما وجدت الْجَرَاد آكله؟ قَالَ**:* *نعم**.* *قلت**:* *وَإِن وجدته مَيتا على الأَرْض؟ قَالَ**:* *نعم**.* *قلت**:* *وَإِن أَصَابَهُ مطر فقلته؟ قَالَ**:* *نعم. لَا يحرم الْجَرَاد شَيْء على حَال**.*

*........*
*110*
*حدَّثنا أبُو الوَلِيد حدَّثنا شُعْبَةُ عَنْ أبِي يَعْفُورِ قَالَ**:* *سَمِعْتُ ابنَ أبِي أوْفَى، رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُما**.* *قَالَ**:* *غَزَوْنَا مَعَ النبيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، سَبْعَ غَزَوَاتٍ. أوْ سِتّا كُنَّا نَأكُلُ مَعَهُ الجَرَادَ**.*
*وَأَبُو يَعْفُور بِفَتْح الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف وَسُكُون الْعين الْمُهْملَة وَضم الْفَاء وبالواو وبالراء متصرفا اسْمه وقدان بِفَتْح الْوَاو وَسُكُون الْقَاف وبالدال الْمُهْملَة وبالنون، وَيُقَال**:* *اسْمه وَاقد، ووقدان لقبه، وَكَذَا قَالَه مُسلم وَهُوَ الْأَكْبَر وَلَهُم أَبُو يَعْفُور الْأَصْغَر اسْمه عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عبيد وَكِلَاهُمَا ثِقَة من أهل الْكُوفَة. وَلَيْسَ للأكبر فِي البُخَارِيّ سوى هَذَا الحَدِيث وَآخر تقدم فِي الصَّلَاة فِي أَبْوَاب الرُّكُوع من صفة الصَّلَاة، وَجزم النَّوَوِيّ بِأَنَّهُ الْأَصْغَر هُنَا. وَتبع فِي ذَلِك ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ وَغَيره، وَالصَّوَاب أَنه الْأَكْبَر، وَبِه جزم الكلاباذي، وَالَّذِي يرجح كَلَامه جزم التِّرْمِذِيّ بعد تَخْرِيجه هَذَا الحَدِيث بِأَن رَاوِي حَدِيث الْجَرَاد هُوَ الَّذِي اسْمه وَاقد، وَيُقَال**:* *وقدان، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْأَكْبَر، وَيُؤَيِّدهُ أَيْضا أَن ابْن أبي حَاتِم جزم فِي تَرْجَمَة الْأَصْغَر بِأَنَّهُ لم يسمع من عبد الله بن أبي أوفى، وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين**:* *رَحمَه الله، أَبُو يَعْفُور الْأَصْغَر لم يسمع من أحد من الصَّحَابَة، وَأَبُو يَعْفُور الْأَكْبَر سمع من جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة مِنْهُم ابْن عمر وَأنس وَعبد الله بن أبي أوفي، وَمَات سنة عشْرين وَمِائَة، وَاسم أبي أوفى عَلْقَمَة بن خَالِد الْأَسْلَمِيّ**.*
*...........*
*111*
*وَهَذَا الحَدِيث يدل على جَوَاز أكل الْجَرَاد قَالُوا أكل الْجَرَاد حَلَال بِالْإِجْمَاع، وَخَصه ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ بِغَيْر جَراد الأندلس لما فِيهِ من الضَّرَر الْمَحْض، وَعَن الْمَالِكِيَّة فِي الْمَشْهُور خِلَافه ووردت أَحَادِيث أُخْرَى بِأَكْلِهِ**.*
*وَمِنْهَا حَدِيث ابْن عمر أخرجه ابْن مَاجَه من رِوَايَة عبد الرَّحْمَن بن زيد بن أسلم عَن أَبِيه عَن عبد الله بن عمر**:* *أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ**:* *أحلّت لنا ميتَتَانِ الْحُوت وَالْجَرَاد**.* *كَذَا رَوَاهُ فِي أَبْوَاب الصَّيْد ثمَّ رَوَاهُ فِي أَبْوَاب الْأَطْعِمَة وَزَاد فِيهِ وَدَمَانِ**:* *الكبد وَالطحَال، وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن زيد بن أسلم ضَعِيف ضعفه يحيى بن معِين وَغَيره**.*
*......*
*111*
*ووردت أَحَادِيث أُخْرَى بِالْوَقْفِ وبالمنع**.* *مِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ من حَدِيث زَيْنَب بنت منجل، وَيُقَال**:* *منخل عَن عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهَا أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم زجر صبياننا عَن الْجَرَاد وَكَانُوا يَأْكُلُونَهُ قَالَ أَبُو الْحسن**:* *وَالصَّوَاب أَنه مَوْقُوف**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد عَن سُلَيْمَان سُئِلَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَن الْجَرَاد فَقَالَ**:* *لَا أحله وَلَا أحرمهُ**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَقد رُوِيَ مُرْسلا وروى ابْن أبي عَاصِم من حَدِيث بَقِيَّة: حَدثنِي نمير ابْن يزِيد حَدثنِي أبي أَنه سمع صدي بن عجلَان يحدث أَن النَّبِي، صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ**:* *إِن مَرْيَم بنت عمرَان، عَلَيْهَا السَّلَام، سَأَلت رَبهَا عز وَجل أَن يطْعمهَا لَحْمًا لَا دم لَهُ، فأطعمها الْجَرَاد فَقَالَت**:* *اللَّهُمَّ أنعشه بِغَيْر رضَاع وتابع بَينه وَبَين بنيه بِغَيْر شياع،*
*..........*
*120*
*وَقَالَ ابنُ عَبَّاسٍ: مَا أعْجَزَكَ مِنَ البَهَائِمِ مِمَّا فِي يَدَيْكَ فَهُوَ كَالصَّيْدِ وَفِي بَعِيرٍ تَرَدَّى فِي بِئْرٍ مِنْ حَيْثُ قَدَرْتَ عَلَيْهِ فَذَكِّهِ**}*
*هَذَانِ أثران معلقان، وصل الأول ابْن أبي شيبَة من طَرِيق عِكْرِمَة عَنهُ بِهَذَا قَالَ**:* *فَهُوَ بِمَنْزِلَة الصَّيْد، وَوصل الثَّانِي عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن عِكْرِمَة عَنهُ قَالَ**:* *إِذا وَقع الْبَعِير فِي الْبِئْر فاطعنه من قبل خاصرته وَاذْكُر اسْم الله وكل**.* *قَوْله**: (**مِمَّا فِي يَديك**)* *أَي: مِمَّا كَانَ لَك، وَفِي تصرفك وعجزت عَن ذبحه الْمَعْهُود**.*
*{**وَرَأي ذَلِكَ عَلِيٌّ وَابْنُ عُمَرَ وَعَائِشَةُ**}*
*ذَلِك إِشَارَة إِلَى مَا ذكر من أَن حكم الْبَهِيمَة الَّتِي تند مثل حكم الْحَيَوَان الوحشي، فَرَأى ذَلِك عَليّ بن أبي طَالب، وَعبد الله بن عمر وَعَائِشَة أم الْمُؤمنِينَ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم،*
*.......121*
*121*
*قَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *الأَصْل فِي الْإِبِل النَّحْر، وَفِي الشَّاة وَنَحْوهَا الذّبْح، وَأما الْبَقر فجَاء فِي الْقُرْآن ذكر ذَبحهَا وَفِي السّنة ذكر نحرها، وَاخْتلف فِي نحر مَا يذبح وَذبح مَا ينْحَر، فَأَجَازَهُ الْجُمْهُور وَمنعه ابْن الْقَاسِم، وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *رُوِيَ عَن أبي حنيفَة وَالثَّوْري وَاللَّيْث وَمَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ جَوَاز ذَلِك إلاَّ أَنه يكره، وَقَالَ أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر**:* *لَا يكره وَهُوَ قَول عبد الْعَزِيز بن أبي سَلمَة وَقَالَ أَشهب: إِن ذبح بَعِيرًا من غير ضَرُورَة لَا يُؤْكَل**.*
*.....*
*122*
*وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي اشْتِرَاط قطع الْأَوْدَاج كلهَا فعندنا أَن قطع الْأَرْبَعَة الْمَذْكُورَة حل الْأكل وَإِن قطع أَكْثَرهَا فَكَذَلِك عِنْد أبي حنيفَة. وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد لَا بُد من قطع الْحُلْقُوم والمريء وَأحد الودجين حَتَّى لَو قطع بعض الْحُلْقُوم أَو المريء لم يحل، هَكَذَا ذكر الْقَدُورِيّ الإختلاف فِي* *(**مُخْتَصره**)* *وَالْمَشْهُور فِي كتب مَشَايِخنَا أَن هَذَا قَول أبي يُوسُف وَحده، وَالْحَاصِل أَن عِنْد أبي حنيفَة**:* *إِذا قطع الثَّلَاث أَي: ثَلَاث كَانَ من الْأَرْبَعَة جَازَ وَعَن أبي يُوسُف ثَلَاث رِوَايَات: إِحْدَاهَا: هَذِه**.* *وَالثَّانيَِة**:* *اشْتِرَاط قطع الْحُلْقُوم مَعَ الآخرين**.* *وَالثَّالِثَة**:* *اشْتِرَاط قطع الْحُلْقُوم والمري وَأحد الودجين وَعَن مُحَمَّد: يعْتَبر أَكثر كل فَرد، يَعْنِي**:* *أَكثر كل وَاحِد من الْأَرْبَعَة، وَفِي* *(**وجيز الشَّافِعِيَّة**)* *يعْتَبر قطع الْحُلْقُوم والمريء دون الآخرين، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد، وَعَن الاصطخري يَكْفِي قطع الْحُلْقُوم أَو المريء وَفِي* *(**الْحِلْية**)* *هَذَا خلاف نَص الشَّافِعِي وَخلاف الْإِجْمَاع، وَعَن الثَّوْريّ**:* *إِن قطع الودجان أَجْزَأَ وَلَو لم يَقع الْحُلْقُوم والمري، وَعَن مَالك وَاللَّيْث يشْتَرط قطع الودجين والحلقوم فَقَط**.*
*وَقَالَ ابنُ عُمَرَ وَابنُ عَبَّاسٍ وَأنَسٌ: إذَا قَطَعَ الرَّأْسَ فَلا بَأْسَ**}*
*أثر ابْن عمر وَصله أَبُو مُوسَى الزَّمن من رِوَايَة أبي مجَاز**:* *سَأَلت ابْن عمر عَن ذَبِيحَة قطع رَأسهَا؟ فَأمر ابْن عمر بأكلها وَأثر ابْن عَبَّاس وَصله ابْن أبي شيبَة بِسَنَد صَحِيح عَن ابْن عَبَّاس سَأَلَ عَن ذبح دجَاجَة طير رَأسهَا**.* *فَقَالَ**:* *ذَكَاة وحية بِفَتْح الْوَاو وَكسر الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَتَشْديد الْيَاء آخر الْحُرُوف أَي: شَرِيعَة منسوبة إِلَى الوحاء وَهُوَ الْإِسْرَاع والعجلة، وَأثر أنس بن مَالك وَصله أَبُو بكر بن أبي شيبَة من طَرِيق عبيد الله بن أبي بكر بن أنس أَن جزارا لأنس ذبح دجَاجَة فاضطربت فذبحها من قفاها فأطار رَأسهَا فأرادوا طرحها فَأَمرهمْ أنس بأكله*
*وَقَالَ بعض الْعلمَاء**:* *حكم الْخَيل فِي الذَّكَاة حكم الْبَقر يُرِيد أَنَّهَا تنحر وتذبح وَأَن الْأَحْسَن فِيهَا الذّبْح**.*

*.........*
*وَأخرج الْعقيلِيّ فِي* *(**الضُّعَفَاء**)* *من طَرِيق الْحسن عَن سَمُرَة**.* *قَالَ**:* *نهى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَن تصبر الْبَهِيمَة وَأَن يُؤْكَل لَحمهَا إِذا صبرت وَقَالَ الْعقيلِيّ**:* *جَاءَ فِي النَّهْي عَن صَبر الْبَهِيمَة أَحَادِيث جيادا وَأما النَّهْي عَن أكلهَا فَلَا يعرف إلاَّ فِي هَذَا. وَقَالَ شَيخنَا فِي* *(**شرح التِّرْمِذِيّ**)* *فِيهِ تَحْرِيم أكل المصبورة لِأَنَّهُ قتل مَقْدُور عَلَيْهِ بِغَيْر ذَكَاة شَرْعِيَّة**.* *قلت**:* *إِن أدْركْت وذكيت فَلَا بَأْس كَمَا فِي الْمَقْتُول بالبندقة**.*
*......*
*127*
*جَوَاز أكل لحم الدَّجَاج، وَفِي* *(**التَّوْضِيح**)* *قَامَ الْإِجْمَاع على حلّه، وَهُوَ من رَقِيق المطاعم وناعمها، وَمن كره ذَلِك من المتقشفين من الزهاد فَلَا عِبْرَة بكراهته، وَقد أكل مِنْهَا سيد الزهاد وَإِن كَانَ يحْتَمل أَن تكون جلالة وروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ عَن ابْن عمر أَنه كَانَ لَا يأكلها حَتَّى يقصرها أَيَّامًا**.* *وَرُوِيَ عَنهُ أَيْضا أَنه كَانَ إِذا أَرَادَ أَن يَأْكُل بيض الدَّجَاجَة قصرهَا ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام وَقَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة الدَّجَاجَة تخلط وَالْجَلالَة لَا تَأْكُل غير الْعذرَة وَهِي الَّتِي تكره**:* *وَزعم ابْن حزم أَن الْجَلالَة من ذَوَات الْأَرْبَع خَاصَّة وَلَا يُسمى الطير والدجاجة جلالة وَقَالَ ابْن بطال: وَالْعُلَمَاء مجمعون على جَوَاز أكل الْجَلالَة**.* *وَقد سُئِلَ سَحْنُون عَن خروف أَرْضَعَتْه خنزيرة فَقَالَ**:* *لَا بَأْس بِأَكْلِهِ وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ: وَالْعُلَمَاء مجمعون على أَن جملا أَو جديا غذي بِلَبن كلبة أَو خنزيرة غير حرَام أكله. وَلَا خلاف أَن ألبان الْخَنَازِير نَجِسَة كالعذرة وَالله تَعَالَى أعلم**.*
*.....*
*133*
*(**الْبَحْر**)* *، صفة لِابْنِ عَبَّاس سمي بِهِ لسعة علمه وَيُرَاد بِهِ**:* *بَحر الْعلم وَقَالَ بَعضهم: هُوَ من تَقْدِيم الصّفة على الْمَوْصُوف مُبَالغَة فِي تَعْظِيم الْمَوْصُوف**.* *قلت**:* *لَا تتقدم الصّفة على الْمَوْصُوف**.*
*......*
*وفقهاء الْأَمْصَار مجمعون على تَحْرِيم الْحمر الْأَهْلِيَّة إلاَّ أَنه رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس أَنه أَبَاحَ أكلهَا، وَرُوِيَ مثله عَن عَائِشَة وَالشعْبِيّ**.*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *اخْتلف فِي تَحْرِيم الْحمر على أَرْبَعَة أَقْوَال: الأول: حرمت شرعا**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *حرمت لِأَنَّهَا كَانَت جوال الْقرى**.* *أَي**:* *تَأْكُل الجلة وَهِي النَّجَاسَة**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *أَنَّهَا كَانَت حمولة الْقَوْم**.* *الرَّابِع**:* *أَنَّهَا حرمت لِأَنَّهَا أفنيت قبل الْقِسْمَة. فَمنع النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَن أكلهَا حَتَّى تقسم**.* *قلت**:* *ذكر الطَّحَاوِيّ هَذِه الْأَقْوَال فَأخْرج فِي القَوْل الأول: عَن اثْنَي عشر نَفرا من الصَّحَابَة فِي تَحْرِيم أكل الْحمر الْأَهْلِيَّة من غير قيد، وَقد ذَكَرْنَاهُمْ فِي* *(**شرحنا لمعاني الْآثَار**)* *وَأخرج فِي القَوْل الثَّانِي: عَن ابْن مَرْزُوق عَن وهب عَن شُعْبَة عَن الشَّيْبَانِيّ، قَالَ**:* *ذكرت لسَعِيد بن جُبَير حَدِيث ابْن أبي أوفى فِي أَمر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، إيَّاهُم بإكفاء الْقُدُور يَوْم خَيْبَر، فَقَالَ**:* *إِنَّمَا نهى عَنْهَا لِأَنَّهَا كَانَت تَأْكُل الْعذرَة**.* *وَأخرج فِي القَوْل الثَّالِث**:* *من حَدِيث عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي ليلى قَالَ قَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس: مَا نهى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يَوْم خَيْبَر عَن أكل لُحُوم الْحمر الْأَهْلِيَّة إلاَّ من أجل أَنَّهَا ظهر وَأخرج فِي القَوْل الرَّابِع**:* *من حَدِيث عدي بن ثَابت عَن الْبَراء أَنهم أَصَابُوا من الْفَيْء حمرا فذبحوها فَفِيهِ أَنَّهَا كَانَت نهبة وَلم تكن قسمت**.*

*>>>>>>>>*
*132*
*وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي تَأْوِيل هَذَا الحَدِيث فَذهب الْكُوفِيُّونَ وَالشَّافِعِيّ إِلَى أَن النَّهْي فِيهِ للتَّحْرِيم، وَلَا يُؤْكَل ذُو الناب من السبَاع وَلَا ذُو المخلب من الطير، وَاسْتثنى الشَّافِعِي مِنْهُ الضبع والثعلب خَاصَّة لِأَن نابهما ضَعِيف**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا التَّعْلِيل فِي مُقَابلَة النَّص فَهُوَ فَاسد**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْقصار**:* *حمل النَّهْي فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث على الْكَرَاهَة عِنْد مَالك، وَالدَّلِيل على ذَلِك أَن السبَاع لَيست بمحرمة كالخنزير لاخْتِلَاف الصَّحَابَة فِيهَا، وَقد رُوِيَ عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَنه أجَاز أكل الضبع. وَأخرجه الْحَاكِم من حَدِيث جَابر**.* *وَقَالَ**:* *صَحِيح الْإِسْنَاد، وَهُوَ ذُو نَاب فَدلَّ بِهَذَا أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَرَادَ بِتَحْرِيم كل ذِي نَاب من السبَاع الْكَرَاهَة وَالْحَاصِل فِي هَذَا الْبَاب أَن عَطاء بن أبي رَبَاح ومالكا وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق أباحوا أكل الضبع وَهُوَ مَذْهَب الظَّاهِرِيَّة، وَقَالَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَالثَّوْري وَعبد الله بن الْمُبَارك وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد**:* *لَا يُؤْكَل الضبع وحجتهم فِيهِ الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور، فَإِنَّهُ بِعُمُومِهِ يتَنَاوَل كل ذِي نَاب والضبع ذُو نَاب. وَحَدِيث جَابر لَيْسَ بِمَشْهُور، وَهُوَ مُحَلل وَالْمحرم يقْضِي على الْمُبِيح احْتِيَاطًا وَقيل**:* *حَدِيث جَابر مَنْسُوخ، وَوَجهه أَن طلب المخلص عَن التَّعَارُض فِي الْأَحَادِيث بِوُجُوه مِنْهَا طلب المخلص بِدلَالَة التَّارِيخ والتعارض ظَاهر بَين الْحَدِيثين، وَدلَالَة التَّارِيخ فِيهِ أَن النَّص الْمحرم ثَابت من حَيْثُ الظَّاهِر فَيكون مُتَأَخِّرًا عَن الْمُبِيح، فالأخذ بِهِ يكون أولى، وَلَا يَجْعَل الْمُبِيح مُتَأَخِّرًا لِأَنَّهُ يلْزم مِنْهُ إِثْبَات النّسخ مرَّتَيْنِ فَلَا يجوز**.* *وَقيل**:* *حَدِيث جَابر انْفَرد بِهِ عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي عمار وَلَيْسَ بِمَشْهُور بِنَقْل الْعلم وَلَا هُوَ حجَّة إِذا انْفَرد فَكيف إِذا خَالفه من هُوَ أثبت مِنْهُ**.*
*.....*
*133*
*احْتج جُمْهُور الْفُقَهَاء وأئمة الْفَتْوَى على جَوَاز الِانْتِفَاع بجلد الْميتَة بعد الدّباغ، وَذكر ابْن الْقصار أَنه آخر قَول مَالك، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ، وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن شهَاب أَنه أَبَاحَ الِانْتِفَاع بهَا قبل الدّباغ مَعَ كَونهَا نَجِسَة وَأما أَحْمد فَذهب إِلَى تَحْرِيم الْجلد وَتَحْرِيم الِانْتِفَاع بِهِ قبل الدّباغ وَبعده وَاحْتج بِحَدِيث عبد الله بن عكيم قَالَ**:* *أَتَانَا كتاب رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قبل مَوته**:* *أَن لَا تنتفعوا من الْميتَة بإهاب وَلَا عصب، أخرجه الشَّافِعِي وَأحمد وَالْأَرْبَعَة وَصَححهُ ابْن حبَان وَحسنه التِّرْمِذِيّ، وَفِي رِوَايَة للشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَأبي دَاوُد قبل مَوته بِشَهْر، وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *كَانَ أَحْمد يذهب إِلَيْهِ، وَيَقُول هَذَا آخر الْأَمر ثمَّ تَركه لما اضْطر بوافي إِسْنَاده، وَكَذَا قَالَ الْجلَال نَحوه، ورد ابْن حبَان على من ادّعى فِيهِ الِاضْطِرَاب**.* *وَقَالَ**:* *سمع ابْن عكيم الْكتاب يقْرَأ وسَمعه من مَشَايِخ جُهَيْنَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَلَا اضْطِرَاب، وَأعله بَعضهم بالانقطاع وَهُوَ مَرْدُود، وَبَعْضهمْ بِكَوْنِهِ كتابا وَلَيْسَ بعلة قادحة وَبَعْضهمْ بِأَن ابْن أبي ليلى راوية عَن ابْن عكيم لم يسمعهُ مِنْهُ**.* *لما وَقع عِنْد أبي دَاوُد عَنهُ أَنه انْطلق وأناس مَعَه إِلَى عبد الله بن عكيم قَالَ**:* *فَدَخَلُوا وَقَعَدت على الْبَاب، فَخَرجُوا إِلَيّ فَأَخْبرُونِي، فَهَذَا يَقْتَضِي أَن فِي السَّنَد من لم يسم وَلَكِن صَحَّ بتصريح عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي ليلى بِسَمَاعِهِ من ابْن عكيم فَلَا أثر لهَذِهِ الْعلَّة أَيْضا. وَالْجَوَاب الصَّحِيح عَنهُ أَن حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس الْمَذْكُور من الصِّحَاح، وَإنَّهُ سَماع، وَحَدِيث ابْن عكيم كِتَابَة فَلَا يُقَاوم ذَلِك لما فِي الْكِتَابَة من شُبْهَة الِانْقِطَاع**.* *قلت**:* *وَذكر فِيهِ أَيْضا من الْعِلَل الِاخْتِلَاف فِي صُحْبَة ابْن عكيم، فَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ وَغَيره**:* *لَا صُحْبَة لَهُ فَهُوَ مُرْسل**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى الطَّبَرِيّ فِي* *(**تَهْذِيب الْآثَار**)* *من حَدِيث جَابر قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لَا تنتفعوا من الميتتة بِشَيْء وروى أَيْضا من حَدِيث ابْن عمر قَالَ نهى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن ينْتَفع من الْميتَة بإهاب وروى أَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَصَححهُ أَنه عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام نهى عَن جُلُود السبَاع أَن تفترش**.* *قلت**:* *فِي رُوَاة حَدِيث جَابر زَمعَة وَهُوَ مِمَّن لَا يعْتَمد على نَقله وَفِي عَامَّة إِسْنَاد حَدِيث ابْن عمر مَجَاهِيل لَا يعْرفُونَ**.* *وَأما النَّهْي عَن جُلُود السبَاع فقد قيل**:* *إِنَّهَا كَانَت تسْتَعْمل قبل الدّباغ**.*
*........*
*134*
*قال البخاري* 
*حدَّثنا خَطَّابُ بنُ عُثْمانَ حدَّثنا مُحَمَّدُ بنُ جُبَيْرٍ عَنْ ثَابِتِ بنِ عَجْلانَ قَالَ**:* *سَمِعْتُ سَعِيدَ بنَ جُبَيْرٍ قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ ابنَ عَبَّاسٍ، رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُما يَقُولُ**:* *مَرَّ النبيُّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بَعَنْزٍ مَيِّتَةٍ**.* *فَقَالَ**:* *مَا عَلَى أهْلِها لَوْ انُتَفَعُوا بِإهابِها**.*
*وَهَؤُلَاء الثَّلَاثَة كلهم شَامِيُّونَ حمصيون مَا لَهُم فِي البُخَارِيّ سوى هَذَا الحَدِيث، إلاَّ مُحَمَّد بن حمير فَلهُ حَدِيث آخر سبق فِي الْهِجْرَة إِلَى الْمَدِينَة فَإِن قلت**:* *هَؤُلَاءِ مُتَكَلم فيهم، فَكيف وَضعه البُخَارِيّ فِي* *(**صَحِيحه**)* *أما خطاب فقد قَالَ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ: رُبمَا أَخطَأ وَأما مُحَمَّد بن حمير فَقَالَ فِيهِ أَبُو حَاتِم لَا يحْتَج بِهِ وَأما ثَابت فَقَالَ أَحْمد أَنا أتوقف فِيهِ**.* *وَقَالَ الْعقيلِيّ**:* *لَا يُتَابع فِي حَدِيثه؟ قلت**:* *قَالَ بَعضهم: إنّ هَؤُلَاءِ من المتابعات لَا من الْأُصُول وَالْأَصْل فِيهِ الَّذِي قبله انْتهى**.* *وَهَذَا غير كَاف للرَّدّ وَلَكِن نقُول**:* *أما خطاب فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يعد من الأبدال، وَذكره ابْن حبَان فِي* *(**الثِّقَات**)* *وَوَثَّقَهُ أَيْضا الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ مَعَ قَوْله: رُبمَا أَخطَأ. وَأما مُحَمَّد بن حمير، فَعَن يحيى ودحيم ثِقَة وَعَن النَّسَائِيّ**:* *لَيْسَ بِهِ بَأْس وروى لَهُ**.* *وَأما ثَابت فقد قَالَ فِيهِ أَبُو حَاتِم**:* *صَالح الحَدِيث، وَلما ذكره الْعقيلِيّ فِي* *(**الضُّعَفَاء**)* *أنكر عَلَيْهِ ابْن الْقطَّان**.*
*والْحَدِيث أخرجه النَّسَائِيّ أَيْضا فِي الذَّبَائِح عَن سَلمَة بن أَحْمد بن عُثْمَان الفوزي عَن جده لأمه خطاب بن عُثْمَان بِهِ*
*............*
*135*
*قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: أَجمعُوا على أَن الْمسك طَاهِر يجوز اسْتِعْمَاله فِي الْبدن وَالثَّوْب وَيجوز بَيْعه، وَحكى ابْن التِّين عَن ابْن شعْبَان من الْمَالِكِيَّة أَن فَأْرَة الْمسك إِنَّمَا تُؤْخَذ فِي حَال الْحَيَاة أَو بِذَكَاة من لَا تصح ذَكَاته من الْكَفَرَة وَهِي مَعَ ذَلِك مَحْكُوم بطهارتها لَا يَسْتَحِيل عَن كَونهَا دَمًا حَتَّى تصير مسكان كَمَا يَسْتَحِيل فِي حَال الدَّم إِلَى اللَّحْم فيطهر وَيحل أكله، وَلَيْسَت بحيوان حَتَّى يُقَال**:* *تنجست بِالْمَوْتِ، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ شَيْء يحدث بِالْحَيَوَانِ كالبيض**.*
*وَقد أجمع الْمُسلمُونَ على طَهَارَة الْمسك إِلَّا مَا حكى عَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، من كَرَاهَته، وَهَكَذَا حكى ابْن الْمُنْذر عَن جمَاعَة ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَلَا يَصح الْمَنْع فِيهِ إلاَّ عَن عَطاء بِنَاء على أَنه جُزْء مُنْفَصِل، وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا**:* *الْمسك حَلَال للرِّجَال وللنساء وَفِي* *(**التَّوْضِيح**)* *قَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر: وَمِمَّنْ أجَاز الِانْتِفَاع بالمسك عَليّ بن أبي طَالب وَابْن عمر وَأنس وسلمان الْفَارِسِي، وَمن التَّابِعين**:* *سعيد بن الْمسيب وَابْن سِيرِين وَجَابِر بن زيد، وَمن الْفُقَهَاء مَالك وَاللَّيْث وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَخَالف ذَلِك آخَرُونَ، وَذكر ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ أَنه كره الْمسك، وَقَالَ**:* *لَا تحنطوني بِهِ وَكَرِهَهُ عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز وَعَطَاء وَالْحسن وَمُجاهد وَالضَّحَّاك وَقَالَ أَكْثَرهم لَا يصلح للحي وَلَا للْمَيت، وَهُوَ عِنْدهم بِمَنْزِلَة مَا قطع من الْميتَة وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *لَا يَصح ذَلِك إلاَّ عَن عَطاء، وَهَذَا قِيَاس غير صَحِيح، وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ مَرْفُوعا**:* *أطيب طيبكم الْمسك، وَهَذَا نَص قَاطع للْخلاف**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَقد روينَا عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بِإِسْنَاد جيد أَنه كَانَ لَهُ مسك يتطيب بِهِ**.*
*.....*
*لَيْسَ للصحابي فَضِيلَة أفضل من فَضِيلَة الصُّحْبَة، وَلِهَذَا سموا بالصحابة مَعَ أَنهم عُلَمَاء كرماء شجعاء إِلَى تَمام فضائلهم**.*
*......*
*135*
*قَالَ الجاحظ**:* *لَا يُقَال الأرنب إلاَّ للْأُنْثَى، وَيُقَال الأرنب شَدِيدَة الْجُبْن كَثِيرَة الشبق وَإِنَّهَا تكون سنة ذكر أَو سنة أُنْثَى، وَأَنَّهَا تحيض، وَإِنَّهَا تنام مَفْتُوحَة الْعين انْتهى*
*..........*
*136*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِيهِ فعامة الْعلمَاء على جَوَاز أكل الأرنب وَكَرِهَهُ عَمْرو بن الْعَاصِ وَابْنه وَعبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي ليلى وَعِكْرِمَة، وَحكى الرَّافِعِيّ عَن أبي حنيفَة أَنه حرمهَا وغلطه النَّوَوِيّ فِي النَّقْل عَن أبي حنيفَة**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا جدير بالتغليظ فَإِن أَصْحَابنَا قَالُوا: لَا خلاف فِيهِ لأحد من الْعلمَاء قَالَ الْكَرْخِي: وَلم يرَوا جَمِيعًا بَأْسا بِأَكْل الأرنب، وَأَنه لَيْسَ من السبَاع وَلَا من أَكلَة الْجِيَف**.*
*وَرويت فِيهِ أَحَادِيث وأخبار كَثِيرَة**.* *مِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ من رِوَايَة الشّعبِيّ عَن جَابر بن عبد الله أَن رجلا من قومه صَاد أرنبا أَو ثِنْتَيْنِ فذبحهما بمروة فقطعهما حَتَّى لَقِي رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَسَأَلَهُ فَأمره بأكلهما وَانْفَرَدَ التِّرْمِذِيّ بِهِ**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن مَاجَه من حَدِيث الشّعبِيّ عَن مُحَمَّد بن صَيْفِي قَالَ: أتيت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بأرنبين فذبحتهما بمروة فَأمرنِي بأكلهما**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة بِإِسْنَاد جيد من حَدِيث عمار قَالَ: كُنَّا مَعَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فأهدى إِلَيْهِ رجل من الْأَعْرَاب أرنبا فأكلناه**.* *فَقَالَ الْأَعرَابِي**:* *إِنِّي رَأَيْت بهَا دَمًا فَقَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**لَا بَأْس**) .* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس عَن عَائِشَة**.* *قَالَت**:* *أهدي إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أرنب وَأَنا نَائِمَة فخبا لي مِنْهَا الْعَجز فَلَمَّا قُمْت أَطْعمنِي، وَفِي سَنَده زيد بن عِيَاض وَهُوَ ضَعِيف**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن أبي شيبَة حَدثنَا وَكِيع عَن إِبْرَاهِيم أَن رجلا سَأَلَ عبد الله بن عُمَيْر عَن الأرنب؟ فَقَالَ**:* *لَا بَأْس بهَا قَالَ: إِنَّهَا تحيض؟ قَالَ**:* *إِن الَّذِي يعلم حَيْضهَا يعلم طهرهَا، وَإِنَّمَا هِيَ حاملة من الْحَوَامِل وَعَن ابْن الْمسيب عَن سعد أَنه كَانَ يأكلها**.* *قيل لسعد**:* *مَا تَقول؟ قَالَ**:* *كنت آكلها وَعَن عبيد بن سعد أَن بِلَالًا رأى أرنبا فذبحها فَأكلهَا وَعَن الْحسن أَنه كَانَ لَا يرى يأكلها بَأْسا وَقَالَ طَاوُوس: الأرنب حَلَال. وَقَالَ حسن بن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم**:* *أَنا أعافها وَلَا أحرمهَا على الْمُسلمين وَقَالَ ابْن حزم: وَصَحَّ من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة أَنه عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام أَتَى بأرنب مشوية فَلم يَأْكُل مِنْهَا. وَأمر الْقَوْم بأكلها**.* *وَأما مَا رَوَاهُ عِكْرِمَة عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه أَتَى بأرنب فَقيل لَهُ**:* *إِنَّهَا تحيض فكرهها فمرسل، وَمَا رَوَاهُ عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن إِبْرَاهِيم بن عمر عَن عبد الْكَرِيم بن أُميَّة قَالَ**:* *سَأَلَ جرير بن أنس النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، عَن الأرنب فَقَالَ**:* *لَا آكلها انبئت أَنَّهَا تحيض**.* *فَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *أَبُو أُميَّة هَالك، وَذكر حَمْزَة الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ّ أَن الْجِنّ تهرب من لعب الأرنب، وَذَلِكَ أَن الأرنب لَيست من مطايا الْجِنّ لِأَنَّهَا تحيض**.*
*......*
*136*
*أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة بِأَلْفَاظ مُخْتَلفَة عَن رجال شَتَّى من الصَّحَابَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُم، لم يصحح أحد مِنْهُم عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، تَحْرِيمهَا، وَأكْثر من روى أَنه أمسك عَن أكلهَا عيافة، وَقد وضع الطَّحَاوِيّ بَابا للضباب فروى أَولا حَدِيث عبد الرَّحْمَن بن حَسَنَة، قَالَ**:* *نزلنَا أَرضًا كَثِيرَة الضباب فأصابتنا مجاعَة فطبخنا مِنْهَا، وَإِن الْقُدُور لتغلي بهَا إِذْ جَاءَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فَقَالَ**:* *مَا هَذَا؟ فَقُلْنَا**:* *ضباب أصبناها فَقَالَ: إِن أمة من بني إِسْرَائِيل مسخت دَوَاب فِي الأَرْض وَإِنِّي أخْشَى أَن تكون هَذِه وَإِسْنَاده لَا بَأْس بِهِ، وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *حَدِيث صَحِيح إلاَّ أَنه مَنْسُوخ بِلَا شكّ**.* *ثمَّ قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *ذهب قوم إِلَى تَحْرِيم لُحُوم الضباب، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِهَذَا الحَدِيث**.* *قلت**:* *أَرَادَ بالقوم هَؤُلَاءِ الْأَعْمَش وَزيد بن وهب وَآخَرين**.* *ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَخَالفهُم فِي ذَلِك آخَرُونَ فَلم يرَوا بهَا بَأْسا**.* *قلت**:* *أَرَادَ بالآخرين هَؤُلَاءِ عبد الرَّحْمَن بن أبي ليلى وَسَعِيد بن جُبَير وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ ومالكا وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق، وَبِه قَالَت الظَّاهِرِيَّة، ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *وَقد كره قوم أكل الضَّب مِنْهُم أَبُو حنيفَة وَأَبُو يُوسُف وَمُحَمّد**.* *ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *الْأَصَح عِنْد أَصْحَابنَا أَن الْكَرَاهَة كَرَاهَة تَنْزِيه لَا كَرَاهَة تَحْرِيم لتظاهر الْأَحَادِيث الصِّحَاح بِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِحرَام**.*
*.,....*
*139*
*وَفِي* *(**التَّوْضِيح**)* *الوسم فِي الصُّورَة مَكْرُوه عِنْد الْعلمَاء كَمَا قَالَه ابْن بطال. وَعِنْدنَا أَنه حرَام، وَفِي أَفْرَاد مُسلم من حَدِيث جَابر أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مر على حمَار قد وسم فِي وَجهه فَقَالَ**:* *لعن الله الَّذِي وسمه، وَإِنَّمَا كرهوه لشرف الْوَجْه وَحُصُول الشين فِيهِ وتغيير خلق الله، وَأما الوسم فِي غير الْوَجْه للعلامة وَالْمَنْفَعَة بذلك فَلَا بَأْس إِذا كَانَ يَسِيرا غير شائن أَلا ترى أَنه يجوز فِي الضَّحَايَا وَغَيرهَا؟ وَالدَّلِيل على أَنه لَا يجوز الشائن من ذَلِك أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، حكم على أَن من شان عَبده أَو مثل بِهِ باستئصال أنف أَو أذن أَو جارحة عتقه عَلَيْهِ، وَأَن يعْتق إِن جرحه أَو يشق أُذُنه، وَقد وسم الشَّارِع إبل الْأُضْحِية، وَقد تقدم وسم الْبَهَائِم فِي**:* *بَاب وسم الإِمَام إبل الصَّدَقَة فِي كتاب الزَّكَاة**.*
*.........*
*عَمْرو بن مُحَمَّد الْكُوفِي الْعَنْقَزِي بِفَتْح الْعين الْمُهْملَة وَسُكُون النُّون وَفتح الْقَاف بعْدهَا زَاي نِسْبَة إِلَى بيع العنقز. قَالَه ابْن حبَان وَوَثَّقَهُ أَيْضا والعنقز المرزنجوش**.* *وَقيل**:* *الريحان وَفِي* *(**ديوَان الْأَدَب**)* *العنقز المردكوش**.* *قلت**:* *المرزنجوش مُعرب مردكوش وَهُوَ نبت مَشْهُور*
*.....*
*الأضحية*
*(**ومعروف**)* *، الْمَعْرُوف اسْم جَامع لكل مَا عرف من طَاعَة الله عز وَجل والتقرب إِلَيْهِ وَالْإِحْسَان إِلَى النَّاس وَلكُل مَا ندب إِلَيْهِ الشَّرْع وَنهى عَنهُ من المحسنات والمقبحات، وَهُوَ من الصِّفَات الْغَالِبَة أَي**:* *أَمر مَعْرُوف بَين النَّاس إِذا رَأَوْهُ لَا ينكرونه**.*

*.......*
*148*
*(**ضحى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن أَزوَاجه**)* *وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم: عَن نِسَائِهِ**.* *قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هَذَا مَحْمُول على أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، استأذنهن فِي ذَلِك، فَإِن تضحية الْإِنْسَان عَن غَيره لَا تجوز إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ**.*
*......*
*153*
*أَن الإِمَام يَنْبَغِي لَهُ أَن يفرق الضَّحَايَا على من لَا يقدر عَلَيْهَا من بَيت مَال الْمُسلمين وَقَالَ ابْن بطال إِن كَانَ قسمتهَا بَين الْأَغْنِيَاء فَهِيَ من الْفَيْء وَإِن كَانَ خص بهَا الْفُقَرَاء فَهِيَ من الزَّكَاة*
*........*
*153*
*ووردت أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة تدل على الْوُجُوب مِنْهَا مَا رَوَاهُ أَصْحَاب السّنَن الْأَرْبَعَة عَن ابْن عون عَن أبي رَملَة حَدثنَا محفف من سليم قَالَ كُنَّا وقوفاً مَعَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِعَرَفَات فَقَالَ* *(**يَا أَيهَا النَّاس على كل أهل بَيت فِي كل عَام أضحاة وعتيرة**)* *الحَدِيث قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ حَدِيث حسن غَرِيب فَإِن قلت قَالَ عبد الْحق إِسْنَاده ضَعِيف وَقَالَ ابْن الْقطَّان وعلته الْجَهْل بِحَال أبي رَملَة واسْمه عَامر فَلَا يعرف إِلَّا بِهَذَا يرْوى عَنهُ ابْن عون قلت تَحْسِين التِّرْمِذِيّ إِيَّاه يكفى للاستدلال بِهِ على الْوُجُوب ومحفف بن سليم بن الْحَارِث الْأَزْدِيّ الغامدي روى هَذَا الحَدِيث عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَذكره أَبُو نعيم فِي تَارِيخ اصبهان أَن عليا رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ اسْتَعْملهُ على أَصْبَهَان وَنزل الْكُوفَة وَأَبُو رَملَة ذكره أَبُو دَاوُد مُصَرحًا باسمه عَامر*
*..........*
*154*
*{**وَأمَرَ أبُو مُوسَى بَناتِهِ أنْ يُضَحِّينَ بِأيْدِيهِنَّ**}*
*لَا مُطَابقَة لهَذِهِ التَّرْجَمَة بل بَينهمَا مباينة. وَكَانَ مَحَله فِي الْبَاب الَّذِي قبله على مَا لَا يخفى. وَأَبُو مُوسَى عبد الله بن قيس الْأَشْعَرِيّ وَوصل هَذَا التَّعْلِيق الْحَاكِم فِي* *(**الْمُسْتَدْرك**)* *من طَرِيق الْمسيب بن رَافع أَن أَبَا مُوسَى كَانَ يَأْمر بَنَاته أَن يذبحن نسائكهن بأيديهن، وَسَنَده صَحِيح وَفِيه**:* *أَن ذبح النِّسَاء نسائكهن يجوز إِذا كن يحسنَّ الذّبْح**.*
*.....*
*161*
*وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *لم يخْتَلف الْمَذْهَب أَن الْأكل غير وَاجِب، خلاف مَا ذكره القَاضِي أَبُو مُحَمَّد عَن بعض النَّاس أَنه وَاجِب، وَقَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *فرض على كل مضح أَن يَأْكُل من أضحيته وَلَو لقْمَة فَصَاعِدا**.*
*.........*
*162*
*وَالْجَوَاب عَن أثر عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَنه مَحْمُول على أَن السّنة الَّتِي خطب فِيهَا عَليّ كَانَ بِالنَّاسِ فِيهَا جهد كَمَا وَقع فِي عهد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَبِذَلِك أجَاب ابْن حزم فَقَالَ**:* *إِنَّمَا خطب عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، بِالْمَدِينَةِ فِي الْوَقْت الَّذِي كَانَ عُثْمَان حوصر فِيهِ وَكَانَ أهل الْبَوَادِي قد ألجأتهم الْفِتْنَة إِلَى الْمَدِينَة فَأَصَابَهُمْ الْجهد، فَلذَلِك قَالَ عَليّ مَا قَالَ، وَيُؤَيّد صِحَة هَذَا أَن الطَّحَاوِيّ أخرج من طَرِيق اللَّيْث*
*واحاديث النسخ* 
*قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**إِنِّي كنت نَهَيْتُكُمْ عَن لُحُوم الْأَضَاحِي أَن تؤخروها فَوق ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام فادخروها مَا بدا لكم**) .* *وَأخرجه أَحْمد فِي* *(**مُسْنده**)* *من حَدِيث ربيعَة بن النَّابِغَة عَن أَبِيه عَن عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، نهى عَن زِيَارَة الْقُبُور الحَدِيث، وَفِي آخِره**:* *نَهَيْتُكُمْ عَن لُحُوم الْأَضَاحِي أَن تحبسوها بعد ثَلَاث فاحبسوا مَا بدا لكم قَالَ الذَّهَبِيّ: ربيعَة بن النَّابِغَة عَن أَبِيه عَن عَليّ فِي الْأُضْحِية لم يَصح، وَقَالَ ابْن حبَان**:* *ربيعَة روى عَن أَبِيه عَن عَليّ، وعداده فِي أهل الْكُوفَة وَهُوَ ثِقَة، ثمَّ وفْق الطَّحَاوِيّ بَين الرِّوَايَتَيْن  ِ المتنافيتين بِمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ الْآن بقولنَا وَالْجَوَاب عَن أثر عَليّ، رَضِي الله عَنهُ**.*

*وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي رَضِي الله عَنهُ، لم يبلغ النَّهْي عليا وَلَا عبد الله بن وَاقد وَلَو بلغهما مَا حَدثا بِالنَّهْي، وَالنَّهْي مَنْسُوخ، بِكُل حَال، وَالله أعلم**.*
*.........*
*كتاب الأشربة* 
*(**وَكَانَ الْخمر الْعَتِيق من الإسف ... ط ممزوجة مَاء زلال**)*
*وَذكرهَا حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *الْعَتِيق لإِرَادَة الشَّرَاب، وَلها أَسمَاء كَثِيرَة وَذكر صَاحب* *(**التَّلْوِيح**)* *مَا يناهز تسعين اسْما، وَذكر ابْن المعتز مائَة وَعشْرين اسْما وَذكر ابْن دحْيَة مائَة وَتِسْعين أسما قَوْله**: (**وَالْميسر**)* *الغمار، وَعَن عَطاء وَمُجاهد وطاووس كل شَيْء من الْقمَار فَهُوَ الميسر حَتَّى لعب الصّبيان بالجوز، وَقَالَ رَاشد بن سعيد وَحَمْزَة بن حبيب**:* *حَتَّى الكعاب والجوز وَالْبيض الَّتِي يلْعَب بهَا الصّبيان وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  : الميسر الْقمَار مصدر من يسر كالموعد والمرجع من فعلهمَا،*
*.........*
*166*
*(**بابٌ الخَمْرُ مِنَ العِنَبِ**)*
*يمشي على مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة، فَإِن مذْهبه**:* *الْخمر هِيَ مَاء الْعِنَب إِذا غلا وَاشْتَدَّ وَقذف بالزبد، وَالْخمر من غير الْعِنَب لَا يُسمى خمرًا حَقِيقَة، وعَلى مَذْهَب غَيره لَا يُرَاد مِنْهُ الْحصْر، وَإِن كَانَت صورته صُورَة الْحصْر كَمَا فِي قَوْله عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام**:* *الْخمر من هَاتين الشجرتين النَّخْلَة والعنبة، رَوَاهُ مُسلم من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ فَإِن ظَاهره يَقْتَضِي أَن ينْحَصر الْخمر على هَاتين الشجرتين، لِأَن قَوْله**:* *الْخمر اسْم للْجِنْس فاستوعب بذلك جَمِيع مَا يُسمى خمرًا، فَانْتفى بذلك أَن يكون الْخَارِج مِنْهُمَا أَن يُسمى باسم الْخمر، مَعَ أَنه ورد فِي حَدِيث ابْن عمر**:* *نزل تَحْرِيم الْخمر: وَهِي من خَمْسَة أَشْيَاء: الْعِنَب وَالتَّمْر وَالْحِنْطَة وَالشعِير وَالْعَسَل، على مَا يَجِيء عَن قريب، فَإِن كَانَ الْأَمر كَذَلِك يؤل الحَدِيث. وَقد أولوه بتأويلات**.*

*وَالثَّالِث**:* *أَن يكون المُرَاد كَون الْخمر من هَاتين الشجرتين وَإِن كَانَت مُخْتَلفَة، وَلَكِن المُرَاد من الْعِنَب هُوَ الَّذِي يفهم مِنْهُ الْخمر حَقِيقَة، وَلِهَذَا يُسمى خمرًا سَوَاء كَانَ قَلِيلا أَو كثيرا، أسكر أَو لم يسكر، أَو يكون المُرَاد من التَّمْر مَا يكون مُسكرا فَلَا يكون غير الْمُسكر مِنْهُ دَاخِلا فِيهِ، وَكَذَا الْكَلَام فِي كل مَا جَاءَ من إِطْلَاق الْخمر على غير الْعِنَب**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *كل مَا أسكر يُطلق عَلَيْهِ أَنه خمر، أَلا ترى حَدِيث ابْن عمر عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَنه قَالَ**:* *كل مُسكر خمر، وكل مُسكر حرَام**.* *قلت**:* *الْمَعْنى فِي هَذَا الْخَبَر وَفِيمَا جَاءَ مثله من الْأَخْبَار أَنه يُسمى خمرًا حَالَة وجود السكر دون غَيره، بِخِلَاف مَاء الْعِنَب المشتد فَإِنَّهُ خمر سَوَاء أسكر أَو لم يسكر، وَالدَّلِيل قَوْله عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام**:* *الْخمر مَا خامر الْعقل، على مَا يَجِيء عَن قريب، فَإِنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يُسمى خمرًا عِنْد مخامرته الْعقل، بِخِلَاف مَاء الْعِنَب المشتد، وَهَذَا هُوَ التَّحْقِيق فِي هَذَا الْمقَام، فَإِنِّي مَا رَأَيْت أحدا من الشُّرَّاح حرر هَذَا الْموضع، بل أَكْثَرهم غضوا عَنهُ عيونهم، غير أَنِّي رَأَيْت فِي* *(**شرح ابْن بطال**)* *كَذَا ذكر بَاب الْخمر من الْعِنَب وَغَيره، فَإِن صَحَّ هَذَا من البُخَارِيّ فَلَا يحْتَاج إِلَى كَلَام أصلا وإلاَّ فالمخلص فِيهِ مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ مِمَّا فتح لنا من الْفَيْض الإلهي، فَلهُ الشُّكْر والْمنَّة*
*فِي* *(**التَّوْضِيح**)* *فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَفِي الَّذِي بعده رد على الْكُوفِيّين فِي قَوْلهم**:* *إِن الْخمر من الْعِنَب خَاصَّة، وَإِن كل شراب يتَّخذ من غَيره فَغير محرم مَا دون الْمُسكر مِنْهُ**.*
*...........*
*وَقَالَ ابْن محيريز**:* *سَمِعت أَبَا مُوسَى يخْطب على مِنْبَر الْبَصْرَة: أَلا إِن خمر أهل الْمَدِينَة الْبُسْر وَالتَّمْر، وخمر أهل فَارس الْعِنَب، وخمر أهل الْيمن البتع، وخمر الْحَبَش السكركة وَهُوَ الْأرز**.*
*وَقَالَ مَعْنٌ**:* *سألْتُ مالِكَ بنَ أنَسٍ عنِ الفُقَّاعِ؟ فَقَالَ**:* *إِذا لَمْ يُسْكِرْ فَلاَ بأسَ، وَقَالَ ابنُ الدَّرَاوَردْيّ  ِ سألْنا عَنْهُ فَقَالُوا**:* *لَا يُسْكِرُ لَا بَأْس بهِ**.*
*............*
*170*
*صَّحَابَة اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافا كثيرا فَروِيَ عَن عُبَيْدَة أَنه قَالَ: حفظت عَن عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ فِي الْجد سبعين قَضِيَّة كلهَا يُخَالف بَعْضهَا بَعْضًا، وَعَن عمر أَنه جمع الصَّحَابَة ليجتمعوا فِي الْجد على قَول، فَسَقَطت حَيَّة من السّقف فَتَفَرَّقُوا، فَقَالَ عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ أَبى الله إلاَّ أَن يَخْتَلِفُوا فِي الْجد، وَقَالَ عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ**:* *من أَرَادَ أَن يفتح جراثيم جَهَنَّم فليقض فِي الْجد، يُرِيد أُصُولهَا، والجراثيم جمع جرثومة وَهِي الأَصْل**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر وَابْن الزبير وَابْن عَبَّاس وَعَائِشَة وَأَبُو مُوسَى رَضِي الله عَنْهُم**:* *هُوَ يحجب الْأُخوة. وَبِه قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة،*
*..........*
*175*
*ي ثَلَاث مَوَاضِع يَقُول**:* *قَالَ هِشَام بن عمار فِي الْأَشْرِبَة هَذَا، وَفِي الْمَغَازِي**:* *إِن النَّاس كَانُوا مَعَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يَوْم الْحُدَيْبِيَة تفَرقُوا فِي ظلال شجر، وَفِي قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *لَا تكن مثل فلَان، كَانَ يقوم اللَّيْل، فَفِي هَذِه الْمَوَاضِع الثَّلَاثَة لَا يَقُول**:* *حَدثنَا وَلَا أخبرنَا، وَالظَّاهِر أَنه أَخذ هَذَا الحَدِيث عَن هِشَام هَذَا مذاكرة**.*
*والْحَدِيث صَحِيح وَإِن كَانَت صورته صُورَة التَّعْلِيق، وَقد تقرر عِنْد الْحفاظ أَن الَّذِي يَأْتِي بِهِ البُخَارِيّ من التَّعَالِيق كلهَا بِصِيغَة الْجَزْم يكون صَحِيحا إِلَى من علقه عَنهُ، وَلَو لم يكن من شبوخه**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ ابْن حزم: هَذَا الحَدِيث مُنْقَطع فِيمَا بَين البُخَارِيّ وَصدقَة بن خَالِد والمنقطع لَا تقوم بِهِ حجَّة**.* *قلت**:* *وهم ابْن حزم فِي هَذَا، فَالْبُخَارِي إِنَّمَا قَالَ**:* *قَالَ هِشَام بن عمار: حَدثنَا صَدَقَة وَلم يقل: قَالَ صَدَقَة بن خَالِد. قَالَ صَاحب* *(**التَّوْضِيح**)* *وليته أعله بِصَدقَة فَإِن يحيى قَالَ فِيهِ: لَيْسَ بِشَيْء، رَوَاهُ ابْن الْجُنَيْد عَنهُ، وروى الْمروزِي عَن أَحْمد**:* *لَيْسَ بِمُسْتَقِيم وَلم يرضه**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا تمنٍ غير مرجو فِيهِ، المُرَاد فَإِن عبد الله بن أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل قَالَ عَن أَبِيه، فَقِيه ثِقَة لَيْسَ بِهِ بَأْس، أثبت من الْوَلِيد بن مُسلم صَالح الحَدِيث**.* *وَقَالَ دُحَيْم وَالْعجلِي وَمُحَمّد بن سعد وَأَبُو زرْعَة وَأَبُو حَاتِم**:* *ثِقَة، وروى عَن يحيى أَيْضا، وَذهل صَاحب* *(**التَّوْضِيح**)* *وَظن أَنه الْمَنْقُول عَن أَحْمد وَيحيى فِيهِ وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك، وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ ذَلِك فِي صَدَقَة بن عبد السمين وَهُوَ أقدم من صَدَقَة بن خَالِد، وَقد شَاركهُ فِي كَونه دمشقياً، وَفِي رِوَايَة عَن بعض شُيُوخه كزيد بن وَاقد وَهُوَ صَدَقَة بن خَالِد الْقرشِي الْأمَوِي أَبُو الْعَبَّاس الدِّمَشْقِي مولى أم الْبَنِينَ أُخْت مُعَاوِيَة بن أبي سُفْيَان. قَالَه البُخَارِيّ وَأَبُو حَاتِم، وَقيل**:* *مولى أم الْبَنِينَ أُخْت عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز رَضِي الله عَنهُ قَالَه هِشَام بن عمار الرَّاوِي عَنهُ، وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِي البُخَارِيّ إلاَّ هَذَا الحَدِيث*
*..........*
*177*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *المسخ فِي حكم الْجَوَاز فِي هَذِه الْأمة إِن لم يأتِ خبر يُهْلِكهُمْ يرفع جَوَازه، وَقد وَردت أَحَادِيث بَيِّنَة الْأَسَانِيد أَنه يكون فِي هَذِه الْأمة خسف ومسخ، وَقد جَاءَ فِي الحَدِيث أَن الْقُرْآن يرفع من الصُّدُور، وَأَن الْخُشُوع وَالْأَمَانَة ينزعان مِنْهُم، وَلَا مسخ أَكثر من هَذَا، وَقد يكون الحَدِيث على ظَاهره فيمسخ الله من أَرَادَ تَعْجِيل عُقُوبَته، كَمَا أهلك قوما بالخسف، وَقد رَأينَا ذَلِك عيَانًا، فَكَذَلِك المسخ يكون، وَزعم*
*لْخطابِيّ أَن الْخَسْف وَالْمَسْخ يكونَانِ فِي هَذِه الْأمة كَسَائِر الْأُمَم، خلافًا لمن زعم أَن ذَلِك لَا يكون، وَإِنَّمَا مسخها بقلوبها، وَفِي كتاب سعيد بن مَنْصُور**:* *حَدثنَا أَبُو دَاوُد وَسليمَان بن سَالم الْبَصْرِيّ حَدثنَا حسان بن سِنَان عَن رجل عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة يرفعهُ: يمسخ قوم من أمتِي آخر الزَّمَان قردة وَخَنَازِير، قَالُوا**:* *يَا رَسُول الله! وَيشْهدُونَ أَنَّك رَسُول الله وَأَن لَا إِلَه إِلَّا الله؟ قَالَ**:* *نعم، وَيصلونَ وَيَصُومُونَ ويحجون**.* *قَالُوا**:* *فَمَا بالهم يَا رَسُول الله؟ قَالَ**:* *اتَّخذُوا المعازف والقينات والدفوف وَيَشْرَبُونَ هَذِه الْأَشْرِبَة فَبَاتُوا على لهوهم وشرابهم فَأَصْبحُوا قردة وَخَنَازِير، وَلما رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ قَالَ**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث غَرِيب لَا نعرفه إلاَّ من هَذَا الْوَجْه، وَفِي* *(**النَّوَادِر**)* *لِلتِّرْمِذِي: حَدثنَا عَمْرو بن أبي عمر حَدثنَا هِشَام بن خَالِد الدِّمَشْقِي عَن اسماعيل بن عَيَّاش عَن أَبِيه عَن ابْن سابط عَن أبي أُمَامَة قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: تكون فِي أمتِي فزعة، فَيصير النَّاس إِلَى عُلَمَائهمْ، فَإِذا هم قردة وَخَنَازِير*
*............*
*183*
*وَسُئِلَ الشَّافِعِي عَن رجل شرب خليطين مُسكرا فَقَالَ**:* *هَذَا بِمَنْزِلَة رجل أكل لحم خِنْزِير ميت، فَهُوَ حرَام من جِهَتَيْنِ**:* *الْخِنْزِير حرَام، وَالْميتَة حرَام، وَالسكر حرَام**.*

*..........*
*وَالْخَامِس**:* *أَنه لَا كَرَاهَة فِي شَيْء من ذَلِك، وَلَا بَأْس بِهِ، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة فِي رِوَايَة عَن أبي يُوسُف**:* *قَالَ النَّوَوِيّ: أنكر عَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُور، وَقَالُوا**:* *هَذِه منابذة لصَاحب الشَّرْع، فقد ثبتَتْ الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة الصَّرِيحَة فِي النَّهْي عَنهُ، فَإِن لم يكن حَرَامًا كَانَ مَكْرُوها**.* *قلت**:* *هَذِه جرْأَة شنيعة على إِمَام أجل من ذَلِك، وَأَبُو حنيفَة لم يكن قَالَ ذَلِك بِرَأْيهِ، وَإِنَّمَا مُسْتَنده فِي ذَلِك أَحَادِيث مِنْهَا مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد عَن عبد الله الْحَرْبِيّ عَن مسعر عَن مُوسَى بن عبد الله عَن امْرَأَة من بني أَسد عَن عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، كَانَ ينْبذ لَهُ زبيب فيلقي فِيهِ تمر، أَو تمر فَيلقى فِيهِ زبيب، وروى أَيْضا عَن زِيَاد الحساني**:* *حَدثنَا أَبُو بَحر حَدثنَا عتاب بن عبد الْعَزِيز حَدَّثتنِي صَفِيَّة بنت عَطِيَّة قَالَت: دخلت مَعَ نسْوَة من عبد الْقَيْس على عَائِشَة، رَضِي الله عَنْهَا، فسألنا عَن التَّمْر وَالزَّبِيب، فَقَالَت**:* *كنت أَخذ قَبْضَة من تمر وقبضة من زبيب فألقيه فِي الْإِنَاء فأمرسه ثمَّ أسقيه النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وروى مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن فِي* *(**كتاب الْآثَار**)* *أخبرنَا أَبُو حنيفَة عَن ابْني إِسْحَاق وَسليمَان الشَّيْبَانِيّ عَن ابْن زِيَاد: أَنه أفطر عِنْد عبد الله بن عمر رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا فَسَقَاهُ شرابًا فَكَأَنَّهُ أَخذ مِنْهُ، فَلَمَّا أصبح غَدا إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ**:* *مَا هَذَا الشَّرَاب؟ مَا كدت أهتدي إِلَى منزلي**.* *فَقَالَ ابْن عمر**:* *مَا زدناك على عَجْوَة وزبيب**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ ابْن حزم: فِي الحَدِيث الأول لأبي دَاوُد امْرَأَة لم تسم، وَفِي الثَّانِي أَبُو بَحر لَا يدْرِي من هُوَ عَن عتاب، وَهُوَ مَجْهُول عَن صَفِيَّة وَلَا يدْرِي من هِيَ؟ قلت**:* *هَذِه ثَلَاثَة أَحَادِيث بشد بَعْضهَا بَعْضًا على أَن ابْن عدي قَالَ: أَبُو بَحر مَشْهُور مَعْرُوف وَله أَحَادِيث غرائب عَن شُعْبَة وَغَيره من الْبَصرِيين، وَهُوَ مِمَّن يكْتب حَدِيثه،*
*........*
*وَأخرج عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *أَن الدَّابَّة إِذا أكلت الْعلف واستقل فِي كرشها فَكَانَ أَسْفَله فرثاً وأوسطه لَبَنًا وَأَعلاهُ دَمًا، والكبد مسلطة عَلَيْهِ فتقسم الدَّم وتجريه فِي الْعُرُوق وتجري اللَّبن فِي الضَّرع وَيبقى الفرث فِي الكرش وَحده**.*
*......*
*191*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أَشَارَ بِهَذِهِ التَّرْجَمَة إِلَى أَن الْأَحَادِيث الْوَارِدَة فِي كَرَاهَة الشّرْب قَائِما لم تصح عِنْده، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *لَيْسَ بجيد، بل إِذا تَعَارَضَت عِنْده الْأَحَادِيث لَا يتَعَرَّض إِلَى الحكم**.*
*.......*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

ختم وانتقاء الفوائد من " عمدة القاري " للحافظ العيني رحمه الله 
اليوم : الثلاثاء
الموافق : 13/ شوال / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 25/ مايو / 2021 ميلادي 

" تابع / 

*كتاب الأشربة* 
*(**وَكَانَ الْخمر الْعَتِيق من الإسف ... ط ممزوجة مَاء زلال**)*
*وَذكرهَا حَيْثُ قَالَ**:* *الْعَتِيق لإِرَادَة الشَّرَاب، وَلها أَسمَاء كَثِيرَة وَذكر صَاحب* *(**التَّلْوِيح**)* *مَا يناهز تسعين اسْما، وَذكر ابْن المعتز مائَة وَعشْرين اسْما وَذكر ابْن دحْيَة مائَة وَتِسْعين أسما قَوْله**: (**وَالْميسر**)* *الغمار، وَعَن عَطاء وَمُجاهد وطاووس كل شَيْء من الْقمَار فَهُوَ الميسر حَتَّى لعب الصّبيان بالجوز، وَقَالَ رَاشد بن سعيد وَحَمْزَة بن حبيب**:* *حَتَّى الكعاب والجوز وَالْبيض الَّتِي يلْعَب بهَا الصّبيان وَقَالَ الزَّمَخْشَرِيّ  : الميسر الْقمَار مصدر من يسر كالموعد والمرجع من فعلهمَا،*
*.........*
*200*
*وَاخْتلفُوا**:* *هَل يجوز الشّرْب بِنَفس وَاحِد؟ فَروِيَ عَن ابْن الْمسيب وَعَطَاء بن أبي رَبَاح أَنَّهُمَا أجازاه بِنَفس وَاحِد، وَرُوِيَ عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وطاووس وَعِكْرِمَة كَرَاهَة الشّرْب بِنَفس وَاحِد، وَقَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *هُوَ شرب الشَّيْطَان، وَقَالَ الْأَثْرَم**:* *هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث فِي ظَاهرهَا مُخْتَلفَة وَالْوَجْه فِيهَا عندنَا أَنه يجوز الشّرْب بِنَفس وباثنين وبثلاثة وبأكثر مِنْهَا، لِأَن اخْتِلَاف الرِّوَايَة فِي ذَلِك يدل على التسهيل فِيهِ، وَإِن اخْتَار الثَّلَاث فَحسن*
*................*
*201*
*الْمَدَائِنِ**)* *وَهِي مَدِينَة عَظِيمَة على دجلة بَينهَا وَبَين بَغْدَاد سَبْعَة فراسخ، وَكَانَت مسكن مُلُوك الْفرس، وَبهَا إيوَان كسْرَى الْمَشْهُور، وَكَانَ فتحهَا على يَد سعد بن أبي وَقاص فِي خلَافَة عمر، رَضِي الله عَنهُ، سنة عشر. وَقيل قبل ذَلِك، وَكَانَ حُذَيْفَة عَاملا عَلَيْهَا فِي خلَافَة عمر ثمَّ عُثْمَان إِلَى أَن مَاتَ بعد قتل عُثْمَان سنة سِتّ وَثَلَاثِينَ فِي أول خلَافَة عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**.*
*........*
*204*
*وَذكر فِيهِ أَن للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قدحاً كَانَ عِنْد أنس، على مَا يَأْتِي الْآن، وَذكروا أَيْضا أَنه كَانَ للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قدح يُقَال لَهُ**:* *الريان، وَآخر يُقَال لَهُ**:* *المغيث، وَآخر مضبب بِثَلَاث ضبات من فضَّة، وَقيل**:* *من حَدِيد، وَفِيه حَلقَة يعلق بهَا أَصْغَر من الْمَدّ وَأكْثر من نصف الْمَدّ**.* *وَعَن عَاصِم قَالَ**:* *رَأَيْت عِنْد أنس قدح النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فِيهِ ضبة من فضَّة، رَوَاهُ الإِمَام أَحْمد، وَفِي رِوَايَة الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *وَكَانَ قد انصدع فسلسله من فضَّة، قَالَ**:* *وَهُوَ قدح عريض من نضار، والقدح الَّذِي يشرب بِهِ الفسقة مَعْلُوم بَين النَّاس أَنه من زجاج وَمن بلور وَمن فضَّة وَنَحْوهَا، وَكَانَت أقداح النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كلهَا من جنس الْخشب، فَإِن قلت**:* *روى الْبَزَّار من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس أَن الْمُقَوْقس أهْدى إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قدح قَوَارِير فَكَانَ يشرب مِنْهُ؟ قلت**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث ضَعِيف، وَلَئِن سلمنَا صِحَّته فَنَقُول**:* *لم يكن شرب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مِنْهُ مثل شرب غَيره من المترفين، وَلَا شرابه مثل شرابهم**.*
*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*
*(**بابُ الشُّرْبِ منْ قَدَحِ النبيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وآنِيَتِهِ**)*

*أَرَادَ البُخَارِيّ بِهَذِهِ التَّرْجَمَة دفع توهم من يَقع فِي خياله أَن الشّرْب فِي قدح النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بعد وَفَاته تصرف فِي ملك الْغَيْر بِغَيْر إِذن، فَبين أَن السّلف كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِك لِأَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا يُورث وَمَا تَركه فَهُوَ صَدَقَة، وَلَا يُقَال**:* *إِن الْأَغْنِيَاء كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِك، وَالصَّدَََقَة لَا تحل للغني لِأَن الْجَواب**:* *أَن الْمُمْتَنع على الْأَغْنِيَاء من الصَّدَقَة هُوَ الْمَفْرُوض مِنْهَا، وَهَذَا لَيْسَ من الصَّدَقَة الْمَفْرُوضَة**.* *قلت**:* *الْأَحْسَن أَن يُقَال: إِنَّمَا كَانُوا يشربون من قدح النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لأجل التَّبَرُّك بِهِ، أما فِي حَيَاته فَلَا نزاع فِيهِ، وَأما بعد مَوته فَكَذَلِك للتبرك بِهِ، وَلَا يُقَال**:* *إِن من كَانَ عِنْده شَيْء من ذَلِك أَنه استولى عَلَيْهِ بِغَيْر وَجه شَرْعِي، أَلا ترى أَنه كَانَ عِنْد أنس قدح، وَعند سهل قدح، وَعند عبد الله بن سَلام آخر؟ وَكَانَت جبته عِنْد أَسمَاء بنت أبي بكر الصّديق، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، وَلَا يُقَال**:* *إِنَّهُم حازوا هَذِه الْأَشْيَاء بِغَيْر وَجه شَرْعِي**.*
*.......*
*213*
*بِمَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث زيد بن الأرقم، قَالَ**:* *عادني رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، من زوج كَانَ بعيني**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى الْبَيْهَقِيّ وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ مَرْفُوعا: ثَلَاثَة لَيْسَ لَهُم عِيَادَة: الْعين والدمل والضرس**.* *قلت**:* *صَحِيح الْبَيْهَقِيّ أَنه مَوْقُوف على يحيى بن أبي كثير، ويستدل بِعُمُوم الحَدِيث أَيْضا على عدم التَّقْيِيد بِزَمَان يمْضِي من ابْتِدَاء مَرضه، وَهُوَ قَول الْجُمْهُور، وَجزم الْغَزالِيّ فِي* *(**الْإِحْيَاء**)* *بِأَنَّهُ لَا يُعَاد إلاَّ بعد ثَلَاث، وَأسْندَ إِلَى حَدِيث أخرجه ابْن مَاجَه عَن أنس**:* *كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لَا يعود مَرِيضا إلاَّ بعد ثَلَاث**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا ضَعِيف جدا تفرد بِهِ مسلمة بن عَليّ وَهُوَ مَتْرُوك، وَقد سُئِلَ عَنهُ أَبُو حَاتِم فَقَالَ**:* *هُوَ حَدِيث بَاطِل**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *لحَدِيث أنس هَذَا شَاهد من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي* *(**الْأَوْسَط**) .* *قلت**:* *فِيهِ راوٍ مَتْرُوك أَيْضا، ويستدل بِإِطْلَاق الحَدِيث أَيْضا على أَن العيادة لَا تقيد بِوَقْت دون وَقت، لَكِن جرت الْعَادة بهَا فِي طرفِي النَّهَار، وَترْجم البُخَارِيّ فِي* *(**الْأَدَب الْمُفْرد**) :* *العيادة فِي اللَّيْل**.**.....*
*.......*
*214*
*من يحصل لَهُ صرع بِسَبَب الرّيح، أَي**:* *الرّيح الَّتِي تحتبس فِي مناقد الدِّمَاغ وتمنع الْأَعْضَاء الرئيسية عَن انفعالها منعا غير تَامّ، أَو بخار يرْتَفع إِلَيْهِ من بعض الْأَعْضَاء، وَالرِّيح هُوَ مَا يكون منشأ للصرع وَسَببه**:* *شدَّة تعرض فِي بطُون الدِّمَاغ، وَفِي مجاري الأعصاب المحركة، وَسبب الزّبد غلظ الرُّطُوبَة وَالرِّيح وَقد يكون الصرع من الْجِنّ وَلَا يَقع إلاَّ من النُّفُوس الخبيثة مِنْهُم، وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ أَبُو الْعَبَّاس**:* *صرع الْجِنّ للإنس قد يكون عَن شَهْوَة وَهوى وعشق، كَمَا يتَّفق للإنس مَعَ الْإِنْس، وَقد يتناكح الْإِنْس وَالْجِنّ ويولد بَينهمَا ولد، وَقد يكون عَن بغض ومجازاة مثل أَن يؤذيهم بعض النَّاس أَو يَبُول على بَعضهم أَو يصب مَاء حاراً وَيقتل بَعضهم، وَإِن كَانَ الْإِنْس لَا يعرف ذَلِك، وَأنكر طَائِفَة من الْمُعْتَزلَة كالجبائي وَأبي بكر الرَّازِيّ وَمُحَمّد بن زَكَرِيَّاء الطَّبِيب وَآخَرُونَ دُخُول الْجِنّ فِي بدن المصروع، وأحالوا وجود روحين فِي جَسَد مَعَ إقرارهم بِوُجُود الْجِنّ، وَهَذَا خطأ، وَذكر أَبُو الْحسن الْأَشْعَرِيّ فِي* *(**مقالات أهل السّنة وَالْجَمَاعَة**)* *أَنهم يَقُولُونَ: إِن الْجِنّ يدْخل فِي بدن المصروع كَمَا قَالَ لله عز وَجل**: {**الَّذين يَأْكُلُون الرِّبَا أَلا يقومُونَ إلاَّ كَمَا يقوم الَّذِي يتخبطه الشَّيْطَان من الْمس**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 275**)* *وَقَالَ عبد الله بن أَحْمد بن حَنْبَل: قلت لأبي: إِن قوما يَقُولُونَ: إِن الْجِنّ لَا تدخل فِي بدن الْإِنْس، فَقَالَ**:* *يَا بني! يكذبُون، هُوَ ذَا يتَكَلَّم على لِسَانه، وَفِي حَدِيث أم أبان الَّذِي رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد وَغَيره قَول رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *أخرج عَدو الله، وَكَذَا فِي حَدِيث أُسَامَة بن زيد**:* *أخرج يَا عَدو الله فَإِنِّي رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَقَالَ القَاضِي عبد الْجَبَّار**:* *أجسامهم كالهواء فَلَا يمْتَنع دُخُولهمْ فِي أبدان الْإِنْس كَمَا يدْخل الرّيح وَالنَّفس المتردد، وَالله أعلم*
*..........*
*بُو الدَّرْدَاء لَهُ زوجتان كل مِنْهُمَا تسمى أم الدَّرْدَاء إِحْدَاهمَا: أم الدَّرْدَاء الْكُبْرَى اسْمهَا خيرة بنت أبي حَدْرَد اسْمه عبد الله الْأَسْلَمِيّ كَانَت صحابية من فضلاء النِّسَاء وعقلائهن، مَاتَت بِالشَّام فِي خلَافَة عُثْمَان قبل أبي الدَّرْدَاء بِسنتَيْنِ، وَالْأُخْرَى**:* *أم الدَّرْدَاء الصُّغْرَى اسْمهَا هجيمة بنت حييّ الوصابية، وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *لَا أعلم لَهَا خَبرا يدل على صُحْبَة أَو رُؤْيَة، وَمن خَبَرهَا أَن مُعَاوِيَة خطبهَا بعد أبي الدَّرْدَاء فَأَبت أَن تتزوجه، فأيتهما الَّتِي عَادَتْ رجلا من أهل الْمَسْجِد من الْأَنْصَار؟ قلت**:* *قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: الظَّاهِر أَن المرادة هَهُنَا الْكُبْرَى، وَقيل**:* *لَيْسَ كَذَلِك بل هِيَ الصُّغْرَى، لِأَن الْأَثر الْمَذْكُور أخرجه البُخَارِيّ فِي* *(**الْأَدَب الْمُفْرد**)* *من طَرِيق الْحَارِث بن عبيد وَهُوَ شَامي تَابِعِيّ صَغِير لم يلْحق أم الدَّرْدَاء الْكُبْرَى فَإِنَّهَا مَاتَت قبل موت أبي الدَّرْدَاء فِي خلَافَة عُثْمَان، كَمَا قُلْنَا**.* *قَالَ**:* *رَأَيْت أم الدَّرْدَاء على رَاحِلَة أَعْوَاد لَيْسَ لَهَا غشاء تعود رجلا من الْأَنْصَار فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَالصُّغْرَى عاشت إِلَى أَوَاخِر خلَافَة عبد الْملك بن مَرْوَان، وَمَاتَتْ فِي سنة إِحْدَى وَثَمَانِينَ بعد الْكُبْرَى بِنَحْوِ خمسين سنة، فَإِن قلت**:* *قد جعل ابْن مَنْدَه وَأَبُو نعيم وَأَبُو مسْهر، خيرة وهجمية وَاحِدَة**.* *قلت**:* *قَالُوا: هَذَا وهم وَالصَّحِيح أَنَّهُمَا ثِنْتَانِ كَمَا ذكرنَا، ولي فِيهِ تَأمل لَا يخفى**.*
*.......*
*218*
*وَأَبُو طَالب عَم النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم اسْمه**:* *عبد منَاف**.*
*......*
*220*
*شَارَ بِهَذَا إِلَى الرَّد على من زعم من الصُّوفِيَّة أَن الدُّعَاء لكشف الْبلَاء يقْدَح فِي الرضى وَالتَّسْلِيم**.* *قلت**:* *المذموم هُوَ الشكوى إِلَى الْخلق، أما إِلَى الْخَالِق فَلَا، وَلَقَد شكى الْأَلَم والوجع النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَأَصْحَابه وَجَمَاعَة مِمَّن يقْتَدى بهم، رُوِيَ أَن الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ دخل عَلَيْهِ أَصْحَابه وَهُوَ يشكو ضرسه، فَقَالَ**:* *رب مسني الضّر وَأَنت أرْحم الرَّاحِمِينَ، وَلَا أحد من بني آدم إلاَّ وَهُوَ يألم من الوجع ويشتكي من الْمَرَض إلاَّ أَن المذموم من ذَلِك ذكره للنَّاس تضجراً وتسخطاً، وَأما من أخبر بِهِ إخوانه ليدعوا لَهُ بالشفاء والعافية وَأَن أنينه وتأوهه استراحة فَلَيْسَ ذَلِك بشكوى، وَجزم أَبُو الطّيب وَابْن الصّباغ وَجَمَاعَة من الشَّافِعِيَّة أَن أَنِين الْمَرِيض وتأوهه مَكْرُوه، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هَذَا ضَعِيف أَو بَاطِل، فَإِن الْمَكْرُوه مَا ثَبت فِيهِ نهي مَقْصُود، وَهَذَا لم يثبت فِيهِ ذَلِك، وَاحْتج بِحَدِيث عَائِشَة الْمَذْكُور فِي الْبَاب**.*
*,........*
*225*
*ودعا عمر بن الْخطاب وَعمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز بِالْمَوْتِ، وردَّ بِأَن هَؤُلَاءِ إِنَّمَا سَأَلُوا مَا قَارن الْمَوْت، فَالْمُرَاد بذلك ألحقنا بدرجاتهم، وَحَدِيث عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، رَوَاهُ معمر عَن عَليّ بن زيد، وَهُوَ ضَعِيف*
*.......*
*227*
*(**وَمذهب أهل السّنة**)* *أَنه لَا يثبت بِالْعقلِ ثَوَاب وَلَا عِقَاب بل ثبوتهما بالشريعة، حَتَّى لَو عذب الله تَعَالَى جَمِيع الْمُؤمنِينَ كَانَ عدلا، وَلكنه أخبر بِأَنَّهُ لَا يفعل بل يغْفر للْمُؤْمِنين ويعذب الْكَافرين**. (**والمعتزلة**)* *يثبتون بِالْعقلِ الثَّوَاب وَالْعِقَاب ويجعلون الطَّاعَة سَببا للثَّواب مُوجبَة لَهُ، وَالْمَعْصِيَة سَببا للعقاب مُوجبَة لَهُ. والْحَدِيث يرد عَلَيْهِم**.*
*..........*
*230*
*الطب على قسمَيْنِ**.* *أَحدهمَا**:* *الْعلم**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *الْعَمَل**.*
*وَالْعلم هُوَ معرفَة حَقِيقَة الْغَرَض الْمَقْصُود وَهُوَ مَوْضُوع فِي الْفِكر الَّذِي يكون بِهِ التَّدْبِير، وَالْعَمَل**:* *هُوَ خُرُوج ذَلِك الْمَوْضُوع فِي الْفِكر إِلَى الْمُبَاشرَة بالحس وَالْعَمَل بِالْيَدِ**.*
*وَالْعلم يَنْقَسِم إِلَى ثَلَاثَة أَقسَام**.* *أَحدهَا**:* *الْعلم بالأمور الطبيعية**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *الْعلم بالأمور الَّتِي لَيست بطبيعية**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *الْعلم بالأمور الْخَارِجَة عَن الْأَمر الطبيعي، وَالْمَرَض هُوَ خُرُوج الْجِسْم عَن المجرى الطبيعي والمداواة رده إِلَيْهِ، وَحفظ الصِّحَّة بَقَاؤُهُ عَلَيْهِ،*
*قَالَه الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *والشفاء مَمْدُود. والْحَدِيث لَيْسَ على عُمُومه، وَاسْتثنى مِنْهُ الْهَرم وَالْمَوْت وَفِيه إِبَاحَة التَّدَاوِي وَجَوَاز الطِّبّ، وَهُوَ رد على الصُّوفِيَّة أَن الْولَايَة لَا تتمّ إلاَّ إِذا رَضِي بِجَمِيعِ مَا نزل بِهِ من الْبلَاء، وَلَا يجوز لَهُ مداواته، وَهُوَ خلاف مَا أَبَاحَهُ الشَّارِع**.*

*...........*
*230*
*والحجم فِي الْبِلَاد الحارة أنجح من الفصد، والفصد فِي الْبِلَاد الَّتِي لَيست بحارة أنجح من الحجم، وَبَقِيَّة الْأَمْرَاض بالدواء المسهل اللَّائِق بِكُل خلط مِنْهَا**.* 
*.*
*............*
*235*
*الدَّوَاء بالعسل، وَهُوَ يذكر وَيُؤَنث، وأسماؤه تزيد على الْمِائَة، وَله مَنَافِع كَثِيرَة. يجلي الأوساخ الَّتِي فِي الْعُرُوق والأمعاء، وَيدْفَع الفضلات، وَيغسل خمل الْمعدة ويسخنها تسخيناً معتدلاً، وَيفتح أَفْوَاه الْعُرُوق، ويشد الْمعدة والكبد والكلى والمثانة، وَفِيه تَحْلِيل للرطوبات أكلا وطلاء وتغذية،. وَفِيه حفظ للمعجونات وإذهاب لكيفية الْأَدْوِيَة المستكرهة، وتنقية للكبد والصدر وإدرار الْبَوْل والطمث، ونفع للسعال الْكَائِن من البلغم، ونفع لأَصْحَاب البلاغم والأمزجة الْبَارِدَة، وَإِذا أضيف إِلَيْهِ الْخلّ نفع أَصْحَاب الصَّفْرَاء، ثمَّ هُوَ غذَاء من الأغذية ودواء من الْأَدْوِيَة وشراب من الْأَشْرِبَة وحلوى من الحلاوات وطلاء من الأطلية ومفرح من المفرحات، وَمن مَنَافِعه أَنه**:* *إِذا شرب حاراً بدهن الْورْد نفع من نهش الْحَيَوَان، وَإِذا شرب بِمَاء نفع من عضة الْكَلْب الْكَلْب، وَإِذا جعل فِيهِ اللَّحْم الطري حفظ طراوته ثَلَاثَة أشهر، وَكَذَا الْخِيَار والقرع والباذنجان والليمون وَنَحْو ذَلِك من الْفَوَاكِه، وَإِذا لطخ بِهِ الْبدن للقمل قتل الْقمل والصيبان، وَطول الشّعْر وَحسنه ونعمه، وَإِن اكتحل بِهِ جلا ظلمَة الْبَصَر، وَإِن اسْتنَّ بِهِ صقل الْأَسْنَان وَحفظ صِحَّتهَا، وَهُوَ عَجِيب فِي حفظ جثة الْمَوْتَى فَلَا يسْرع إِلَيْهَا الْبلَاء وَهُوَ مَعَ ذَلِك مَأْمُون الغائلة قَلِيل الْمضرَّة، وَلم يكن معول قدماء الْأَطِبَّاء فِي الْأَدْوِيَة المركبة إلاَّ عَلَيْهِ، وَلَا ذكر للسكر فِي أَكثر كتبهمْ أصلا، وَهُوَ فِي أَكثر الْأَمْرَاض وَالْأَحْوَال أَنْفَع من السكر لِأَنَّهُ مليح ويجلو ويدر ويحلل وَيغسل، وَهَذِه الْأَفْعَال فِي السكر ضَعِيفَة، وَفِي السكر إرخاء الْمعدة وَلَيْسَ ذَلِك فِي الْعَسَل، وَكَانَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يشرب كل يَوْم قدح عسل ممزوجاً بِمَاء على الرِّيق، وَهِي حِكْمَة عَجِيبَة فِي حفظ الصِّحَّة، وَلَا يَعْقِلهَا إلاَّ الْعَالمُونَ، وَكَانَ بعد ذَلِك يتغدى بخبزالشعير مَعَ الْملح أَو الْخلّ وَنَحْوه، ويصابر شطف الْعَيْش وَلَا يضرّهُ لما سبق من شربه الْعَسَل*
*..........*
*233*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *اعْترض بعض الْمَلَاحِدَة فَقَالَ: الْعَسَل مسهل فَكيف يشفي صَاحب الإسهال؟ وَهَذَا جهل من الْمُعْتَرض، وَهُوَ كَمَا قَالَ بل كذبُوا بِمَا لم يحيطوا بِعِلْمِهِ، فَإِن الإسهال يحصل من أَنْوَاع كَثِيرَة، وَمِنْهَا الإسهال الْحَادِث من الهيضة، وَقد أجمع الْأَطِبَّاء على أَن علاجه بِأَن تتْرك الطبيعة وفعلها، وَإِن احْتَاجَت إِلَى معِين على الإسهال أعينت، فَيحْتَمل أَن يكون إسهاله من الهيضة، وَأمره بِشرب الْعَسَل معاونة إِلَى أَن فنيت الْمَادَّة فَوقف الإسهال، وَقد يكون ذَلِك من بَاب التَّبَرُّك، وَمن دُعَائِهِ وَحسن أَثَره وَلَا يكون ذَلِك حكما عَاما لكل النَّاس، وَقد يكون ذَلِك خارقاً للْعَادَة من جملَة المعجزات، وَقيل**:* *الْمَعْنى: فِيهِ شِفَاء لبَعض النَّاس، وَأولُوا الْآيَة وَحَدِيث أبي سعيد الَّذِي يَأْتِي على الْخُصُوص، وَقَالُوا**:* *الْحجامَة وَشرب الْعَسَل والكي إِنَّمَا هِيَ شِفَاء لبَعض الْأَمْرَاض دون بعض*
*........*
*238*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر بن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *الْعَسَل عِنْد الْأَطِبَّاء أقرب إِلَى أَن يكون دَوَاء لكل دَاء من الْحبَّة السَّوْدَاء، وَمَعَ ذَلِك فَإِن من الْأَمْرَاض مَا لَو شرب صَاحبه الْعَسَل لتأذى بِهِ، وَإِذا كَانَ المُرَاد بقوله**:* *فِي الْعَسَل* *{**فِيهِ شِفَاء للنَّاس**} (**النَّحْل: 69**)* *الْأَكْثَر الْأَغْلَب، فَحمل الْحبَّة السَّوْدَاء على ذَلِك أولى، وَقَالَ غَيره**:* *كَانَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يصف الدَّوَاء بِحَسب مَا يُشَاهِدهُ من حَال الْمَرِيض، فَلَعَلَّ قَوْله**: (**فِي الْحبَّة السَّوْدَاء**)* *وَافق مرض من مزاجه بَارِد فَيكون معنى قَوْله**: (**شِفَاء من كل دَاء**)* *أَي: من هَذَا الْجِنْس الَّذِي وَقع فِيهِ القَوْل، والتخصيص بالحيثية كثير شَائِع. وَقَالَ ابْن أبي حَمْزَة، رَحمَه الله**:* *تكلم نَاس فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث وخصوا عُمُومه وردوه إِلَى قَول أهل الطِّبّ والتجربة، ولإخفاء بغلط قَائِل ذَلِك، وَذَلِكَ لأَنا إِذا صدقنا أهل الطِّبّ ومدار علمهمْ غَالِبا إِنَّا هُوَ على التجربة الَّتِي بناؤها على ظن غَالب فتصديق من لَا ينْطق عَن الْهوى أولى بِالْقبُولِ من كَلَامهم*
*.........*
*239*
*قَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *ذكر صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، سَبْعَة أشفية فِي الْقسْط فَسمى مِنْهَا اثْنَيْنِ ووكل بَاقِيهَا إِلَى طلب الْمعرفَة أَو الشُّهْرَة فِيهَا، وَقد عدد الْأَطِبَّاء فِيهَا عدَّة مَنَافِع**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *إِذا كَانَ فِيهِ كَثْرَة الْمَنَافِع فَمَا وَجه تخصيصها بِسبع؟ قلت**:* *تعْيين السَّبْعَة لما أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم علمهَا بِالْوَحْي وتحققها وَأما غَيرهَا من الْمَنَافِع فقد علمت بالتجربة، فَذكر مَا علمه بِالْوَحْي دون غَيره، أَو نقُول**:* *إِنَّمَا فصل مِنْهَا مَا دعت الْحَاجة إِلَيْهِ وَسكت عَن غَيره، كَأَنَّهُ لم يبْعَث لبَيَان تفاصيل الطِّبّ وَلَا ليعلم صَنعته، وَقد ذكر الْأَطِبَّاء من مَنَافِع الْقسْط**:* *أَنه يدر الطمث وَالْبَوْل، وَيقتل ديدان الأمعاء، وَيدْفَع السم وَحمى الرّبع والورد، ويسخن الْمعدة، ويحرك شَهْوَة الْجِمَاع، وَيذْهب الكلف طلاء*
*......*
*240*
*قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *غَرَض البُخَارِيّ يَعْنِي: من هَذِه التَّرْجَمَة أَنه لَا كَرَاهَة فِي بعض الْأَيَّام أَو السَّاعَات**.* *قلت**:* *وَقت الْحجامَة فِي أَيَّام الشَّهْر لم يَصح فِيهِ شَيْء عِنْده، فَلذَلِك لم يذكر حَدِيثا وَاحِدًا من الْأَحَادِيث الَّتِي فِيهَا تعْيين الْوَقْت**.* *مِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث سعيد بن عبد الرَّحْمَن الجُمَحِي عَن سُهَيْل بن أبي صَالح عَن أَبِيه عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة، قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم من احْتجم لسبع عشرَة وتسع عشرَة وَإِحْدَى وَعشْرين كَانَ شِفَاء من كل دَاء، وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث أنس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يحتجم فِي الأخدعين والكاهل، وَكَانَ يحتجم التِّرْمِذِيّ عشرَة وتسع عشرَة وَإِحْدَى وَعشْرين، وَقَالَ**:* *حَدِيث حسن، وروى أَيْضا من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *نعم العَبْد الْحجام يذهب بِالدَّمِ ويخف الصلب ويجلو عَن الْبَصَر، وَإِن خير مَا تحتجمون فِيهِ يَوْم سَبْعَة عشرَة وَيَوْم تِسْعَة عشر وَيَوْم إِحْدَى وَعشْرين، وروى أَبُو نعيم الْحَافِظ من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس مَرْفُوعا**:* *الْحجامَة فِي الرَّأْس شِفَاء من سبع: الْجُنُون والجذام والبرص وَالنُّعَاس ووجع الأضراس والصداع والظلمة يجدهَا فِي عينه، وَمن حَدِيث بن عمر بِسَنَد لَا بَأْس بِهِ يرفعهُ**:* *الْحجامَة تزيد فِي الْحِفْظ وَفِي الْعقل وتزيد الْحَافِظ حفظا، فعلى اسْم الله يَوْم الْخَمِيس وَيَوْم الْجُمُعَة وَيَوْم السبت وَيَوْم الْأَحَد وَيَوْم الِاثْنَيْنِ وَيَوْم الثُّلَاثَاء، وَلَا تحتجموا يَوْم الْأَرْبَعَاء، فَمَا ينزل من جُنُون وَلَا جذام وَلَا برص إلاَّ لَيْلَة الْأَرْبَعَاء، وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث سلمى، خَادِم رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *مَا كَانَ أحد يشتكي إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وجعاً فِي رَأسه إلاَّ قَالَ: احْتجم، وَلَا وجعاً فِي رجلَيْهِ إلاَّ قَالَ**:* *اخضبهما**.*
*.....*
*241*
*كَانُوا قَدِيمًا يُعَالِجُونَ الْتِهَابَاتِ الْحَلْقِ، بِغَمْزِ الْحَلْقِ بِالْأَصَابِعِ، أَوْ بِالْخِرْقَةِ، وَنَحْوِهَا، فَيَطْعَنُونَ بِهَا الْمَوْضِعَ، فَيَتَفَجَّرُ مِنْهُ دَمٌ أَسْوَدُ، وَرُبَّمَا سَبَّبَ قرْحَةً، فَنَهَاهُمُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ هَذَا الْفِعْلِ الْخَطَأِ، وَأَرْشَدَهُمْ إِلَى الْعِلَاجِ الصَّحِيحِ، وَهُوَ اسْتِعْمَالُ الْقُسْطِ الْهِنْدِيِّ**.*
*.........*
*وَقد أخرج الطَّبَرِيّ بِسَنَد صَحِيح عَن ابْن سِيرِين قَالَ**:* *إِذا بلغ الرجل أَرْبَعِينَ سنة لم يحتجم، قَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَهَذَا مَحْمُول على من لم تتَعَيَّن حَاجته إِلَيْهِ، وعَلى من لم يعْتد بِهِ**.* *قلت**:* *هَذَا أَيْضا يتمشى فِيمَن لَا تتَعَيَّن حَاجته إِلَيْهِ من الشبَّان مِمَّن كَانُوا قبل الْأَرْبَعين، وفيمن لَا يعْتد بِهِ مِنْهُم، وَقيل**:* *الْأَطِبَّاء على خلاف مَا قَالَه ابْن سِيرِين، وَقَالَ ابْن سينا فِي أرجوزته المطولة فِي الفصادة**.*
*(**وَمن يكن تعود الفصاده ... فَلَا يكن يقطع تِلْكَ الْعَادة**)*
*(**لَكِن من قد بلغ الستينا ... وَكَانَ ذَا ضخامة مُبينًا**)*
*(**فافصده فِي سنة مرَّتَيْنِ ... وَلَا تحد فِيهِ عَن الْفَصْلَيْنِ**)*
*(**إِن بلغ السّبْعين فافصد مره ... وَلَا تزد فِيهِ على ذِي الكره**)*
*(**وَإِن يزدْ خمْسا فَفِي العامين ... فِي الباسليق افصده مرَّتَيْنِ**)*
*(**وأمنعه بعد ذَاك كل فصد ... فَإِن ذَاك بالشيوخ مردي**)*
*...........*
*244*
*وَصله الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ قَالَ**:* *حَدثنَا أَبُو يعلى حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد ابْن عبد الله الْأَزْدِيّ حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن سَوَاء فَذكره سَوَاء، وَكَانَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يحتجم فِي أَمَاكِن مُخْتَلفَة لاخْتِلَاف أَسبَاب الْحَاجة إِلَيْهَا، وَرُوِيَ أَن حجمه فِي هامته كَانَ لوجع أَصَابَهُ فِي رَأسه من أكله الطَّعَام المسموم بِخَيْبَر**.*
*.......*
*246*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *وَقد جَاءَ فِي بعض الْأَحَادِيث جَوَاز الرّقية، وَفِي بَعْضهَا النَّهْي. وَالْأَحَادِيث فِي الْقسمَيْنِ كَثِيرَة، وَوجه الْجمع بَينهمَا أَن الرقى يكره مِنْهَا مَا كَانَ بِغَيْر اللِّسَان الْعَرَبِيّ وَبِغير أَسمَاء الله تَعَالَى وَصِفَاته وَكَلَامه فِي كتبه الْمنزلَة، وَأَن يعْتَقد أَن الرقيا نافعة لَا محَالة فيتكل عَلَيْهَا، وَإِيَّاهَا أَرَادَ بقوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *مَا توكل من استرقى، وَلَا يكره مِنْهَا مَا كَانَ بِخِلَاف ذَلِك كالتعوذ بِالْقُرْآنِ وَأَسْمَاء الله والرقى المروية، وَقَالَ أَيْضا**:* *معنى قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: لَا رقية إلاَّ من عين أَو حمة، لَا رقية أولى وأنفع، وَهَذَا كَمَا قيل**:* *لَا فَتى إِلَّا عَليّ، وَقد أَمر صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم غير وَاحِد من الصَّحَابَة بالرقية، وَسمع بِجَمَاعَة يرقون فَلم يُنكر عَلَيْهِم**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *لم يرد بِهِ حصر الرّقية الْجَائِزَة فيهمَا، وَإِنَّمَا المُرَاد**:* *لَا رقية أَحَق وَأولى من رقية الْعين والحمة لشدَّة الضَّرَر فيهمَا**.*
*......*
*247*
*حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس: أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ**:* *إِن خير أكحالكم الإثمد يجلو الْبَصَر وينبت الشّعْر، وَعند التِّرْمِذِيّ محسناً**:* *اكتحلوا بالإثمد فَإِنَّهُ يجلو الْبَصَر وينبت الشّعْر، وَكَانَ للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم مكحلة يكتحل مِنْهَا كل لَيْلَة ثَلَاثَة فِي هَذِه وَثَلَاثَة فِي هَذِه، وَفِي رِوَايَة**:* *وثنتين فِي الْيُسْرَى، وَفِي* *(**الْعِلَل الْكَبِير**) :* *سَأَلت مُحَمَّدًا عَن هَذَا الحَدِيث فَقَالَ: هُوَ حَدِيث مَحْفُوظ**.*
*.......*
*249*
*مَا قَالَه عِيَاض: اخْتلفت الْآثَار فِي المجذوم، فجَاء عَن جَابر أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أكل مَعَ مجذوم، وَقَالَ: ثِقَة بِاللَّه وتوكلاً عَلَيْهِ، قَالَ: فَذهب عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ وَجَمَاعَة من السّلف إِلَى الْأكل مَعَه، وَرَأَوا أَن الْأَمر باجتنابه مَنْسُوخ، وَمِمَّنْ قَالَ بذلك عِيسَى بن دِينَار من الْمَالِكِيَّة. (الْخَامِس) مَا قَالَه الطَّبَرِيّ: اخْتلف السّلف فِي صِحَة هَذَا الحَدِيث، فَأنْكر بَعضهم أَن يكون صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَمر بالبعد من ذِي عاهة جذاماً كَانَ أَو غَيره، قَالُوا: قد أكل مَعَ مجذوم وَأَقْعَدَهُ مَعَه، وَفعله أَصْحَابه المهديون، وَكَانَ ابْن عمر وسلمان يصنعان الطَّعَام للمجذومين ويأكلان مَعَهم، وَعَن عَائِشَة: أَن امْرَأَة سَأَلتهَا أَكَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ (فر من المجذوم فرارك من الْأسد؟ فَقَالَت عَائِشَة: كلا وَالله، وَلكنه قَالَ: لَا عدوى، وَقَالَ: فَمن أعدى الأول؟ وَكَانَ مولى لنا أَصَابَهُ ذَلِك الدَّاء فَكَانَ يَأْكُل فِي صحافي وَيشْرب فِي أقداحي وينام على فِرَاشِي) . قَالُوا: وَقد أبطل صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْعَدْوى (السَّادِس) مَا قَالَه بَعضهم: إِن الْخَبَر صَحِيح، وَأمره بالفرار مِنْهُ لنَهْيه عَن النّظر إِلَيْهِ


* 
*256*
*وَمَا ورد فِي الحَدِيث**:* *أَن الطَّاعُون وخز الْجِنّ**.* *قلت**:* *طاعون عمواس كَانَ فِي سنة ثَمَان عشرَة، وعمواس قَرْيَة بَين الرملة وَبَيت الْمُقَدّس، وطاعون عمواس هُوَ أول طاعون وَقع فِي الْإِسْلَام وَمَات فِي الشَّام فِي هَذَا الطَّاعُون ثَلَاثُونَ ألفا. وَأما الحَدِيث الْمَذْكُور فَرَوَاهُ أَحْمد فِي* *(**مُسْنده**)* *من حَدِيث أبي مُوسَى رَضِي الله عَنهُ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: فنَاء أمتِي بالطعن والطاعون**.* *قَالُوا**:* *يَا رَسُول الله! هَذَا الطعْن قد عَرفْنَاهُ، فَمَا الطَّاعُون؟ قَالَ**:* *وخز إخْوَانكُمْ من الْجِنّ، وَفِي كل شَهَادَة. وَرَوَاهُ ابْن أبي الدُّنْيَا فِي* *(**كتاب الطواعين**)* *وَقَالَ فِيهِ: وخز أعدائكم من الْجِنّ، وَلَا تنَافِي بَين اللَّفْظَيْنِ لِأَن الْأُخوة فِي الدّين لَا تنَافِي الْعَدَاوَة لِأَن عَدَاوَة الْإِنْس وَالْجِنّ بالطبع، وَإِن كَانُوا مُؤمنين فالعداوة مَوْجُودَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *الوخز طعن لَيْسَ بنافذ، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *لم أر لفظ: إخْوَانكُمْ، بعد التتبع الطَّوِيل الْبَالِغ فِي شَيْء من طرق الحَدِيث**.* *قلت**:* *هَذِه اللَّفْظَة ذكرهَا هُنَا ابْن الْأَثِير وَذكرهَا أَيْضا نَاقِلا من* *(**مُسْند أَحْمد**)* *قَاضِي الْقُضَاة بدر الدّين مُحَمَّد بن عبد الله أبي الْبَقَاء الشبلي الْحَنَفِيّ، وَكفى بهما الِاعْتِمَاد على صِحَّتهَا، وَعدم اطلَاع هَذَا الْقَائِل لَا يدل على الْعَدَم**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *الطَّاعُون غُدَّة تخرج فِي المراق والآباط، وَقد تخرج فِي الْأَيْدِي والأصابع وَحَيْثُ شَاءَ الله تَعَالَى، وَقيل**:* *الطَّاعُون انصباب الدَّم إِلَى عُضْو، وَقيل**:* *هيجان الدَّم وانتفاخه، وَقَالَ الْمُتَوَلِي**:* *وَهُوَ قريب من الجذام من أَصَابَهُ تآكلت أعضاؤه وتساقط لَحْمه**.* *وَقَالَ الْغَزالِيّ**:* *هُوَ انتفاخ جَمِيع الْبدن من الدَّم مَعَ الْحمى، أَو انصباب الدَّم إِلَى بعض الْأَطْرَاف، فينتفخ ويحمر وَقد يذهب ذَلِك الْعُضْو**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن سينا**:* *الطَّاعُون مَادَّة سميَّة تحدث ورماً قتالاً لَا يحدث إلاَّ فِي الْمَوَاضِع الرخوة والمغاير من الْبدن، وأغلب مَا يكون تَحت الْإِبِط أَو خلف الْأذن أَو عِنْد الأرنبة، قَالَ**:* *وَسَببه دم رَدِيء مائل إِلَى العفونة وَالْفساد يَسْتَحِيل إِلَى جَوْهَر سمي يفْسد الْعُضْو ويغير مَا يَلِيهِ وَيُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْقلب كَيْفيَّة ردية فَيحدث الْقَيْء والغثيان والغشي والخفقان، وَهُوَ لرداءته لَا يقبل من الْأَعْضَاء إلاَّ مَا كَانَ أَضْعَف بالطبع، وأردؤه مَا يَقع فِي الْأَعْضَاء الرئيسة، وَالْأسود مِنْهُ قل من يسلم مِنْهُ، وأسلمه الْأَحْمَر ثمَّ الْأَصْفَر،*
*.......*
*257*
*حديث الطاعون* 
*وَكَانَ عبد الله بن الْحَارِث يلقب ببّه، بباءين موحدتين الثَّانِيَة مُشَدّدَة، وَمَعْنَاهُ**:* *الممتلىء الْبدن من النِّعْمَة، ويكنى أَبَا مُحَمَّد، مَاتَ سنة أَربع وَثَمَانِينَ، وَأما وَلَده رَاوِي هَذَا الحَدِيث فَهُوَ مِمَّن وَافق اسْمه اسْم أَبِيه، وَكَانَ يكنى أَبَا يحيى، وَمَات سنة تسع وَتِسْعين وَمَاله فِي البُخَارِيّ سوى هَذَا الحَدِيث*
*.......*
*262*
*قَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير: وَقد جَاءَ فِي بعض الْأَحَادِيث جَوَاز الرقى، وَفِي بَعْضهَا النَّهْي عَنْهَا، فَمن الْجَوَاز قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم استرقوا لَهَا فَإِن بهَا النظرة، أَي**:* *اطْلُبُوا لَهَا من يرقيها، وَمن النَّهْي قَوْله**:* *لَا يسْتَرقونَ وَلَا يَكْتَوُونَ، وَالْأَحَادِيث فِي الْقسمَيْنِ كَثِيرَة، وَوجه الْجمع بَينهمَا أَن الرقى يكره مِنْهَا مَا كَانَ بِغَيْر اللِّسَان الْعَرَبِيّ وَبِغير أَسمَاء الله تَعَالَى وَصِفَاته وَكَلَامه فِي كتبه الْمنزلَة، وَأَن يعْتَقد أَن الرّقية نافعة لَا محَالة، فيتكل عَلَيْهَا، وَإِيَّاهَا أَرَادَ بقوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *مَا توكل من استرقى، وَلَا يكره مِنْهَا مَا كَانَ بِخِلَاف ذَلِك، كالتعوذ بِالْقُرْآنِ وَأَسْمَاء الله تَعَالَى والرقى المروية**.*
*.........*
*وَرُوِيَ عَن مَالك أَنه قَالَ**:* *أكره رقي أهل الْكتاب وَلَا أحبه لأَنا لَا نعلم هَل يرقون بِكِتَاب الله أَو بالمكروه الَّذِي يضاهي السحر، وروى ابْن وهب أَن مَالِكًا سُئِلَ عَن الْمَرْأَة ترقي بالحديدة وَالْملح، وَعَن الَّذِي يكْتب الْكتاب يعلقه عَلَيْهِ، ويعقد فِي الْخَيط الَّذِي يرْبط بِهِ الْكتاب سبع عقد، وَالَّذِي يكْتب خَاتم سُلَيْمَان فِي الْكتاب، فكرهه كُله مَالك، وَقَالَ**:* *لم يكن ذَلِك من أَمر النَّاس**.*
*الثَّالِث**:* *فِيهِ إِبَاحَة النفث فِي الرقى وَالرَّدّ على من أنكر ذَلِك من الإسلاميين، وَقد روى الثَّوْريّ عَن الْأَعْمَش عَن إِبْرَاهِيم قَالَ**:* *إِذا رقيت بآي الْقُرْآن فَلَا تنفث**.* *وَقَالَ الْأسود**:* *أكره النفث، وَكَانَ لَا يرى بالنفخ بَأْسا، وَكَرِهَهُ أَيْضا عِكْرِمَة وَالْحكم وَحَمَّاد، قَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *أَظن حجَّة من كرهه ظَاهر قَوْله عز وَجل**: {**وَمن شَرّ النفاثات فِي العقد**} (**الفلق: 4**)* *، وَذَلِكَ نفث سحر وَالسحر محرم، وَمَا جَاءَ عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أولى، وَفِيه الْخَيْر وَالْبركَة**.*
*..........*
*264*
*روى شُعْبَة عَن الركين قَالَ: سَمِعت الْقَاسِم بن حسان يحدث عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن حَرْمَلَة عَن ابْن مَسْعُود رَضِي الله عَنهُ أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يكره الرقي إلاَّ بالمعوذات**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ: هَذَا حَدِيث لَا يجوز الِاحْتِجَاج بِمثلِهِ إِذْ فِيهِ من لَا يعرف، ثمَّ إِنَّه لَو صَحَّ لَكَانَ إِمَّا غَلطا أَو مَنْسُوخا بقوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *وَمَا أَدْرَاك أَنَّهَا رقية**.*
*.......*
*264*
*وَقَالَ صَاحب* *(**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *هَذَا يرد قَول ابْن الصّلاح وَغَيره: إِن البُخَارِيّ إِذا علق بِصِيغَة التمريض يكون غير صَحِيح عِنْده**.* *قلت**:* *ابْن الصّلاح وَغَيره من أهل الحَدِيث على أَن الَّذِي يُورِدهُ البُخَارِيّ بِصِيغَة التمريض لَا يكون على شَرطه، وَحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس على شَرطه كَمَا ذكرنَا، وَإِلَّا يُرَاد عَلَيْهِ بَاقٍ غير أَن أحد مَشَايِخنَا ساعد البُخَارِيّ، وَذكر أَنه قد يصنع ذَلِك إِذا ذكر الْخَبَر بِالْمَعْنَى، وَلَا شكّ أَن الَّذِي ذكره عَن ابْن عَبَّاس لَيْسَ فِيهِ التَّصْرِيح عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بالرقية بِفَاتِحَة الْكتاب، وَفِيه نظر لَا يخفى**.*
*.......*
*265*
*قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *الْعين نظر باستحسان وَأَن يشوبه شَيْء من الْحَسَد وَيكون النَّاظر خَبِيث الطَّبْع كذوات السمُوم، وَلَوْلَا هَذَا لَكَانَ كل عاشق يُصِيب معشوقه بِالْعينِ، يُقَال**:* *عنت الرجل إِذا أصبته بِعَيْنِك فَهُوَ معِين ومعيون وَالْفَاعِل عائن**.*
*.......*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

*.( 21  )

......*
*264*
*وَقَالَ صَاحب* *(**التَّلْوِيح**) :* *هَذَا يرد قَول ابْن الصّلاح وَغَيره: إِن البُخَارِيّ إِذا علق بِصِيغَة التمريض يكون غير صَحِيح عِنْده**.* *قلت**:* *ابْن الصّلاح وَغَيره من أهل الحَدِيث على أَن الَّذِي يُورِدهُ البُخَارِيّ بِصِيغَة التمريض لَا يكون على شَرطه، وَحَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس على شَرطه كَمَا ذكرنَا، وَإِلَّا يُرَاد عَلَيْهِ بَاقٍ غير أَن أحد مَشَايِخنَا ساعد البُخَارِيّ، وَذكر أَنه قد يصنع ذَلِك إِذا ذكر الْخَبَر بِالْمَعْنَى، وَلَا شكّ أَن الَّذِي ذكره عَن ابْن عَبَّاس لَيْسَ فِيهِ التَّصْرِيح عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بالرقية بِفَاتِحَة الْكتاب، وَفِيه نظر لَا يخفى**.*
*.......*
*265*
*قَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *الْعين نظر باستحسان وَأَن يشوبه شَيْء من الْحَسَد وَيكون النَّاظر خَبِيث الطَّبْع كذوات السمُوم، وَلَوْلَا هَذَا لَكَانَ كل عاشق يُصِيب معشوقه بِالْعينِ، يُقَال**:* *عنت الرجل إِذا أصبته بِعَيْنِك فَهُوَ معِين ومعيون وَالْفَاعِل عائن**.*
*.......*
*267*
*وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *الرّقية الَّتِي أَمر بهَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم هُوَ مَا يكون بقوارع الْقُرْآن، وَبِمَا فِيهِ ذكر الله تَعَالَى على ألسن الْأَبْرَار من الْخلق الطاهرة النُّفُوس، وَهُوَ الطِّبّ الروحاني، وَعَلِيهِ كَانَ مُعظم الْأَمر فِي الزَّمَان الْمُتَقَدّم الصَّالح أَهله، فَلَمَّا عز وجود هَذَا الصِّنْف من أبرار الخليقة مَال النَّاس إِلَى الطِّبّ الجسماني حَيْثُ لم يَجدوا الطِّبّ الروحاني نجوعاً فِي الأسقام لعدم الْمعَانِي الَّتِي كَانَ يجمعها الرقاة المقدسة من البركات، وَمَا نهى عَنهُ هُوَ رقية العزامين وَمن يدعى تسخير الْجِنّ**.*
*..........*
*267*
*وروى مُسلم من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس رَفعه**:* *الْعين حق وَلَو كَانَ شَيْء سَابق الْقدر سبقته الْعين، وَإِذا استغسلتم فَاغْسِلُوا، وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا أَنَّهَا قَالَت**:* *كَانَ يُؤمر العائن فيتوضأ ثمَّ يغْتَسل مِنْهُ الْمعِين، وروى النَّسَائِيّ من حَدِيث عَامر بن ربيعَة**:* *أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ: إِذا رأى أحدكُم من نَفسه أَو مَاله أَو أَخِيه شَيْئا يُعجبهُ فَليدع بِالْبركَةِ، فَإِن الْعين حق، وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث أَسمَاء بنت عُمَيْس أَنَّهَا قَالَت**:* *يَا رَسُول الله! إِن ولد جَعْفَر تسرع إِلَيْهِم الْعين أَو نسترقي لَهُم؟ قَالَ**:* *نعم، فَإِنَّهُ لَو كَانَ شَيْء سَابق الْقدر لسبقته الْعين، وَفِي كتاب ابْن أبي عَاصِم من طَرِيق صعصعة**:* *أَكثر مَا يحْفر لأمتي من الْقُبُور الْعين، وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**.* *قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *علام يقتل أحدكُم أَخَاهُ؟ دَلِيل على أَن الْعين رُبمَا قتلت، وَكَانَت سَببا من أَسبَاب الْمنية وَقَوله**: (**وَلَو كَانَ شَيْء يسْبق الْقدر لسبقته الْعين**)* *دَلِيل على أَن الْمَرْء لَا يُصِيبهُ إلاَّ مَا قدر لَهُ، وَأَن الْعين لَا تسبق الْقدر وَلكنهَا من الْقدر، قَوْله**:* *فَليدع بِالْبركَةِ، فِيهِ دَلِيل على أَن الْعين لَا تضر وَلَا تعدو إِذا برك العائن فَوَاجِب على كل من أعجبه شَيْء أَن يبرك فَإِنَّهُ إِذا دَعَا بِالْبركَةِ صرف الْمَحْذُور لَا محَالة، والتبريك أَن يَقُول**:* *تبَارك الله أحسن الْخَالِقِينَ، اللَّهُمَّ بَارك فِيهِ، وَيُؤمر العائن بالاغتسال وَيجْبر إِن أَبى، لِأَن الْأَمر حَقِيقَة للْوُجُوب وَلَا يَنْبَغِي لأحد أَن يمْنَع أَخَاهُ مَا ينْتَفع بِهِ أَخُوهُ وَلَا يضرّهُ هُوَ لاسيما إِذا كَانَ سَببه، وَهُوَ الْجَانِي عَلَيْهِ، والاغتسال هُوَ أَن يغسل وَجهه وَيَديه ومرفقيه وركبتيه وأطراف رجلَيْهِ وداخلة إزَاره فِي قدح ثمَّ صب عَلَيْهِ، ويروى**:* *وَيَديه إِلَى الْمرْفقين والركبتين، وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *وَأحسن شَيْء فِي تَفْسِير الِاغْتِسَال مَا وَصفه الزُّهْرِيّ رَاوِي الحَدِيث الَّذِي عِنْد مُسلم: يُؤْتى بقدح من مَاء ثمَّ يصب بِيَدِهِ الْيُسْرَى على كَفه الْيُمْنَى، ثمَّ بكفه الْيُمْنَى على كَفه الْيُسْرَى ثمَّ يدْخل يَده الْيُسْرَى فَيصب بهَا على مرفق يَده الْيُمْنَى ثمَّ بِيَدِهِ الْيُمْنَى على مرفق يَده الْيُسْرَى، ثمَّ يغسل قدمه الْيُمْنَى ثمَّ يدْخل الْيُمْنَى فَيغسل قدمه الْيُسْرَى، ثمَّ يدْخل يَده الْيُمْنَى فَيغسل الرُّكْبَتَيْنِ  ، ثمَّ يَأْخُذ دَاخِلَة إزَاره فَيصب على رَأسه صبة وَاحِدَة وَلَا يضع الْقدَم حَتَّى يفرغ، وَأَن يصب من خَلفه صبة وَاحِدَة يجْرِي على جسده، وَلَا يوضع الْقدح فِي الأَرْض، وَيغسل أَطْرَافه*
*........*
*273*
*(**والشؤم فِي ثَلَاث**)* *أَي: فِي ثَلَاثَة أَشْيَاء، هَذَا معَارض فِي الظَّاهِر لقَوْله**: (**لَا طيرة**)* *وَدفع الْخطابِيّ هَذِه الْمُعَارضَة حَيْثُ قَالَ: هَذَا عَام مَخْصُوص إِذْ هُوَ فِي معنى الِاسْتِثْنَاء من الطَّيرَة، أَي**:* *الطَّيرَة مَنْهِيّ عَنْهَا إلاَّ أَن يكون لَهُ دَار يكره سكناهَا، أَو امْرَأَة يكره صحبتهَا، أَو فرس كَذَلِك فليفارقهن، وَقيل**:* *شُؤْم الدَّار ضيقها وَسُوء جارها، وشؤم الْمَرْأَة سلاطة لسانها وَعدم وِلَادَتهَا، وشؤم الْفرس أَن لَا يغزى عَلَيْهَا**.* *وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *هُوَ على ظَاهره، فَإِن الدَّار قد يَجْعَل الله سكناهَا سَببا للضَّرَر، وَكَذَا الْمَرْأَة الْمعينَة أَو الْفرس قد يحصل الضَّرَر عِنْده بِقَضَاء الله تَعَالَى، وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**.* *قَوْله**: (**الشؤم فِي ثَلَاث**)* *وَلم يقل فِيهِ إِن وَفِي رِوَايَة أُخرى: إِن كَانَ الشؤم فِي شَيْء، وَفِي أُخرى**:* *إِن كَانَ فِي شَيْء فَفِي كَذَا وَكَذَا، فَكيف يجمع بَين هَذِه وَبَين قَوْله**: (**لَا طيرة؟**)* *الْجَواب: إِن عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا قد غلظت على من روى هَذَا الحَدِيث، وَقَالَت**:* *إِنَّمَا كَانَ أهل الْجَاهِلِيَّة يَقُولُونَ: الطَّيرَة فِي الْمَرْأَة وَالدَّار وَالدَّابَّة**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَهَذَا رد لصريح خبر رُوَاته ثِقَات، وَالصَّحِيح أَن الْمَعْنى إِن خيف من شَيْء أَن يكون سَببا لما يخَاف شَره ويتشاءم بِهِ فَهَذِهِ الْأَشْيَاء لَا على السَّبِيل الَّذِي يَظُنهَا أهل الْجَاهِلِيَّة من الطَّيرَة والعدوى**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *لما كَانَ الْإِنْسَان لَا يَسْتَغْنِي عَن هَذِه الْأَشْيَاء: الدَّار وَالْفرس وَالزَّوْجَة، وَكن لَا يسلمن من عَارض مَكْرُوه، فأضيف إِلَيْهَا الشؤم إِضَافَة مَحل، وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *الشؤم مَهْمُوز وَيُسمى كل مَحْذُور ومكروه شؤماً ومشامة والشومى الْجِهَة الْيُسْرَى*
*,,,,,,,*
*274*
*قَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *الطَّيرَة بِمَعْنى الْجِنْس والفأل بِمَعْنى النَّوْع، وَمِنْه الحَدِيث**:* *أصدق الطَّيرَة الفأل، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *الفأل يسْتَعْمل فِيمَا يسر وَفِيمَا يسوء، وَالْغَالِب فِي السرُور، والطيرة لَا تكون إلاَّ فِي السوء، وَقد تسْتَعْمل مجَازًا فِي السرُور**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *الْفرق بَين الفأل والطيرة أَن الفأل إِنَّمَا هُوَ من طَرِيق حسن الظَّن بِاللَّه، والطيرة إِنَّمَا هِيَ من طَرِيق الاتكال على مَا سواهُ**.*
*..........*
*277*
*بَاب فِي بَيَان السحر وَأَنه ثَابت مُحَقّق، وَلِهَذَا أَكثر البُخَارِيّ فِي الِاسْتِدْلَال عَلَيْهِ بِالْآيَاتِ الدَّالَّة عَلَيْهِ. والْحَدِيث الصَّحِيح وَأكْثر الْأُمَم من الْعَرَب وَالروم والهند والعجم بِأَنَّهُ ثَابت وَحَقِيقَته مَوْجُودَة وَله تَأْثِير، وَلَا إستحالة فِي الْعقل فِي أَن الله تَعَالَى يخرق الْعَادة عِنْد النُّطْق بِكَلَام ملفق أَو تركيب أجسام وَنَحْوه على وَجه لَا يعرفهُ كل أحد، وَأما تَعْرِيف السحر فَهُوَ أَمر خارق للْعَادَة صادر عَن نفس شريرة لَا يتَعَذَّر معارضته، وَأنكر قوم حَقِيقَته وأضافوا مَا يَقع مِنْهُ إِلَى خيالات بَاطِلَة لَا حَقِيقَة لَهَا، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَار أبي جَعْفَر الاستراباذي من الشَّافِعِيَّة وَأبي بكر الرَّازِيّ من الْحَنَفِيَّة وَابْن حزم الظَّاهِرِيّ، وَالصَّحِيح قَول كَافَّة الْعلمَاء يدل عَلَيْهِ الْكتاب وَالسّنة**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *مَا وَجه إِيرَاد: بَاب السحر، فِي كتاب الطِّبّ؟ قلت**:* *لَا شكّ أَن السحر نوع من الْمَرَض وَهُوَ يمرض المسحور، وَلِهَذَا ذكر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**أما وَالله لقد شفاني**)*
*......*
*278*
*انَت الشَّيَاطِين تصعد إِلَى السَّمَاء فتقعد مِنْهَا مقاعد للسمع فيسمعون من كَلَام الْمَلَائِكَة مَا يكون فِي الأَرْض من موت أَو غيث أَو أَمر، فَيَأْتُونَ الكهنة فَيُخْبِرُونَهُ  مْ فَتحدث الكهنة النَّاس فيجدونه كَمَا قَالُوا، وَزَادُوا مَعَ كل كلمة سبعين كلمة، فاكتتب النَّاس ذَلِك الحَدِيث فِي الْكتب وَفَشَا فِي بني إِسْرَائِيل**:* *أَن الْجِنّ تعلم الْغَيْب، فَبعث سُلَيْمَان عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام لجمع تِلْكَ الْكتب فَجَعلهَا فِي صندوق ثمَّ دَفنهَا تَحت كرسيه وَلم يكن أحد من النَّاس يَسْتَطِيع أَن يدنو من الْكُرْسِيّ إلاَّ احْتَرَقَ**.* *وَقَالَ**:* *لَا أسمع أحدا يذكر أَن الشَّيَاطِين يعلمُونَ الْغَيْب إلاَّ ضربت عُنُقه، فَلَمَّا مَاتَ سُلَيْمَان وَذهب الْعلمَاء الَّذين كَانُوا يعْرفُونَ أَمر سُلَيْمَان جَاءَ شَيْطَان فِي صُورَة إِنْسَان إِلَى نفر من بني إِسْرَائِيل فَقَالَ لَهُم**:* *هَل أدلكم على كنز لَا تأكلونه أبدا؟ قَالُوا**:* *نعم**.* *قَالَ**:* *فاحفروا تَحت الْكُرْسِيّ، فَحَفَرُوا ووجدوا تِلْكَ الْكتب، فَلَمَّا أخرجوها قَالَ الشَّيْطَان**:* *إِن سُلَيْمَان إِنَّمَا كَانَ يضْبط الْإِنْس وَالْجِنّ وَالطير بِهَذَا السحر، ثمَّ طَار وَذهب وَفَشَا فِي النَّاس أَن سُلَيْمَان كَانَ ساحراً، فاتخذت بَنو إِسْرَائِيل تِلْكَ الْكتب، فَلَمَّا جَاءَ مُحَمَّد صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خاصموه بهَا فَذَلِك قَوْله**:* *تَعَالَى**: {**وَلَكِن الشَّيَاطِين كفرُوا يعلمُونَ النَّاس السحر**}* 
*..........*
*وَالْعرب إِذا قبحت مذكراً شبهته بالشيطان، وَإِذا قبحت مؤنثاً شبهته بالغول، وَلم تَرَهَا**.*
*........*
*284*
*والنشرة بِضَم النُّون وَسُكُون الشين الْمُعْجَمَة، وَهِي الرّقية الَّتِي بهَا يحل عقد الرجل عَن مُبَاشرَة الْأَهْل، وَهَذَا يدل على جَوَاز النشرة، وَأَنَّهَا كَانَت مَشْهُورَة عِنْدهم وَمَعْنَاهَا اللّغَوِيّ ظَاهر فِيهَا، وَهُوَ نشر مَا طوى السَّاحر، وتفريق مَا جمعه**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *روى عبد الرَّزَّاق عَن عقيل بن معقل عَن همام بن مُنَبّه قَالَ: سُئِلَ جَابر بن عبد الله عَن النشرة؟ فَقَالَ**:* *من عمل الشَّيْطَان قلت: ترك النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْإِنْكَار على عَائِشَة لما ذكرت لَهُ النشرة دَلِيل الْجَوَاز، وَمَا رُوِيَ عَن جَابر فَمَحْمُول على نشرة بِأَلْفَاظ لَا يعلم مَعَانِيهَا**.* *وَقَالَ الشّعبِيّ**:* *لَا بَأْس بالنشرة الْعَرَبيَّة الَّتِي لَا تضر إِذا وطِئت، وَهِي أَن يخرج الْإِنْسَان فِي مَوضِع عضاء فَيَأْخُذ عَن يَمِينه وشماله من كل ثمَّ بذيبه وَيقْرَأ فِيهِ، ثمَّ يغْتَسل بِهِ، وَفِي كتب وهب بن مُنَبّه**:* *أَن يَأْخُذ سبع وَرَقَات من سدر أَخْضَر فيدقها بَين حجرين ثمَّ يضْربهَا بِالْمَاءِ، ثمَّ يقْرَأ*
*.......*
*287*
*قيد التمرات بالعجوة لِأَن السِّرّ فِيهَا أَنَّهَا من غرس النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، كَمَا ذكرنَا، وَوَقع فِي رِوَايَة النَّسَائِيّ من حَدِيث جَابر رَفعه**:* *الْعَجْوَة من الْجنَّة، وَهِي شِفَاء من السم، وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *كَون الْعَجْوَة تَنْفَع من السم وَالسحر إِنَّمَا هُوَ ببركة دَعْوَة النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لتمر الْمَدِينَة، لَا لخاصية فِي التَّمْر، وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يكون نخلا خَاصّا من الْمَدِينَة لَا يعرف الْآن، وَقيل**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يكون ذَلِك لخاصية فِيهِ، وَقيل**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يكون ذَلِك خَاصّا بِزَمَانِهِ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَهَذَا يردهُ وصف عَائِشَة لذَلِك بعد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَقَالَ الْمَازرِيّ**:* *هَذَا مِمَّا لَا يعقل مَعْنَاهُ فِي طَريقَة علم الطِّبّ، وَلَعَلَّ ذَلِك كَانَ لأهل زَمَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم خَاصَّة، أَو لأكثرهم**.*

*.......*
*أخرج ابْن أبي شيبَة وَغَيره: أَن خَالِد بن الْوَلِيد رَضِي الله عَنهُ لما نزل الْحيرَة قيل لَهُ: احذر السم لَا يسقيكه الْأَعَاجِم، فَقَالَ**:* *ائْتُونِي بِهِ، فَأتوهُ بِهِ فَأَخذه بِيَدِهِ، ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *بِسم الله، واقتحمه فَلم يضرّهُ**.* *قلت**:* *وَقع هَكَذَا كَرَامَة لخَالِد فَلَا يتأسى بِهِ، ويؤكد عدم جَوَازه حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، رَضِي الله عَنهُ*
*........*
*292*
*سَمِعْتُ رسولَ الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُولُ: مَنِ اصْطَبَحَ بِسَبْعٍ تَمَرَاتٍ عَجْوَةٍ لَمْ يَضُرَّهُ ذَلِكَ اليَوْمَ سُمٌّ وَلَا سِحْرٌ**.*
*لم أر أحدا من الشُّرَّاح ذكر وَجه إِيرَاد هَذَا الحَدِيث فِي هَذَا الْبَاب، وَلَا سِيمَا الشَّارِح الَّذِي يَدعِي أَن فِي هَذَا الْفَنّ يُرجع إِلَيْهِ، وَظهر لي فِيهِ شَيْء من الْأَنْوَار الإلهية، وَإِن كَانَ فِيهِ تعسف، وَهُوَ أَن التَّرْجَمَة إِنَّمَا وضعت للنَّهْي عَن اسْتِعْمَال السم مُطلقًا. فَفِي الحَدِيث مَا يمْنَع ذَلِك من الأَصْل فَبين ذكرهمَا متعاقبين وَجه لَا يخفى**.*

*........*
*292*
*وَقَالَ ابْن التِّين**:* *اخْتلف فِي ألبان الأتن على وَجْهَيْن: أَحدهمَا: على الْخلاف فِي لحومها. هَل هِيَ مُحرمَة أَو مَكْرُوهَة؟ وَالثَّانِي**:* *بعد تَسْلِيم التَّحْرِيم هَل لبنهن حَلَال قِيَاسا على لبن الْآدَمِيَّة ومرارة السَّبع على الِاخْتِلَاف أَيْضا فِي لحومها؟ هَل هِيَ مُحرمَة أَو مَكْرُوهَة؟*
*........*
*293*
*وَقد أخرج أَبُو يعلى بِسَنَد لَا بَأْس بِهِ عَن ابْن عمر مَرْفُوعا**:* *عمر الذُّبَاب أَرْبَعُونَ لَيْلَة، والذباب كُله فِي النَّار إلاَّ النَّحْل، وَقَالَ الجاحظ**:* *كَونه فِي النَّار لَيْسَ تعذيباً لَهُ بل ليعذب أهل النَّار بِهِ، وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي**:* *يُقَال: إِنَّه لَيْسَ شَيْء من الطُّيُور يلغ إلاَّ الذُّبَاب**.* *وَقَالَ أفلاطون**:* *الذُّبَاب أحرص الْأَشْيَاء حَتَّى إِنَّه يلقِي نَفسه فِي كل شَيْء وَلَو كَانَ فِيهِ هَلَاكه، ويتولد من العفونة، وَلَا جفن للذبابة لصِغَر حدقتها، والجفن يصقل الحدقة فالذبابة تصقل بِيَدَيْهَا فَلَا تزَال تمسح عيينها وَهُوَ من أَكثر الطُّيُور سفاداً، وَرُبمَا بَقِي عَامَّة الْيَوْم على الْأُنْثَى، وَأدنى الْحِكْمَة فِي خلقه**:* *أَذَى الْجَبَابِرَة، وَقيل**:* *لَوْلَا هِيَ لجافت الدُّنْيَا**.*
*...........*
*294*
*وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *هَذَا مِمَّا يُنكره من لم يشْرَح الله قلبه*
*بِنور الْمعرفَة، وَلم يتعجب من النحلة جمع الله فِيهَا الشِّفَاء والسم مَعًا، فتعسل من أَعْلَاهَا وَتَسِم من أَسْفَلهَا بحمتها، والحية سمها قَاتل ولحمها مِمَّا يستشفى بِهِ من الترياق الْأَكْبَر من سمها، فريقها دَاء ولحمها دَوَاء، وَلَا حَاجَة لنا مَعَ قَول رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الصَّادِق الصدوق إِلَى النَّظَائِر، وأقوال أهل الطِّبّ الَّذين مَا وصلوا إِلَى علمهمْ إلاَّ بالتجربة، والتجربة خطر، وَالله على كل شَيْء قدير، وَإِلَيْهِ التَّوَكُّل والمصير*
*......*
*بَاب فِي بَيَان حكم من جر إزَاره من غير قصد التخييل، فَإِنَّهُ لَا بَأْس بِهِ من غير كَرَاهَة، وَكَذَلِكَ يجوز لدفع ضَرَر يحصل لَهُ، كَأَن يكون تَحت كعبيه جراح أَو حكة أَو نَحْو ذَلِك، إِن لم يغطها تؤذيه الْهَوَام كالذباب وَنَحْوه بِالْجُلُوسِ عَلَيْهَا، وَلَا يجد مَا يَسْتُرهَا بِهِ إلاَّ إزَاره أَو رِدَائه أَو قَمِيصه، وَهَذَا كَمَا يجوز كشف الْعَوْرَة للتداوي وَغير ذَلِك من الْأَسْبَاب المبيحة للترخص**.* *وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين**:* *وَأما جَوَازه لغير ضَرُورَة لَا لقصد الْخُيَلَاء، فَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *إِنَّه مَكْرُوه وَلَيْسَ بِحرَام، وَحكي عَن نَص الشَّافِعِي، رَضِي الله عَنهُ التَّفْرِقَة بَين وجود الْخُيَلَاء وَعَدَمه، وَهَذِه التَّرْجَمَة سَقَطت لِابْنِ بطال رَحمَه الله**.*
*......*
*(**إِذْ خسف الله بِهِ**)* *قَوْله**: (**رجل**)* *قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: هَذَا الرجل يحْتَمل أَن يكون من هَذِه الْأمة، وسيقع بعد وَأَن يكون من الْأُمَم السالفة فَيكون إِخْبَارًا عَمَّا وَقع، وَقيل**:* *هُوَ قَارون، وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي**:* *إِن اسْمه هيزن من أَعْرَاب فَارس، وَجزم الكلاباذي والجوهري أَنه قَارون*
*..........

* 
*....*
*(302)*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *لم أر للقميص ذكرا صَحِيحا إِلَّا فِي الْآيَة الْمَذْكُورَة. وقصة ابْن أبي، وَلم أر لَهما ثَالِثا فِيمَا يتَعَلَّق بِالنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَنَّهُ جَاءَ ذكر الْقَمِيص فِي عدَّة أَحَادِيث أخر**.* *مِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث عَائِشَة الَّذِي مضى فِي الْجَنَائِز: كفن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي ثَلَاثَة أَثوَاب لَيْسَ فِيهَا قَمِيص وَلَا عِمَامَة**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث أم سَلمَة رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ**: (**كَانَ أحب الثِّيَاب إِلَى رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْقَمِيص**)* *وَمِنْهَا: حَدِيث أَسمَاء بنت يزِيد بن السكن، قَالَت**: (**كَانَ كم رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى الرسغ**)* *رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ أَيْضا**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة، قَالَ**: (**كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذا لبس قَمِيصًا بَدَأَ بميامنه**)* *، رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ أَيْضا، ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *رَوَاهُ غير وَاحِد عَن شُعْبَة وَلم يرفعهُ وَإِنَّمَا رَفعه عبد الصَّمد بن عبد الْوَهَّاب عَن شُعْبَة وَمن هَذَا الْوَجْه أخرجه ابْن حبَان فِي* *(**صَحِيحه**)* *وَمِنْهَا: حَدِيث أبي سعيد أخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ أَيْضا: كَانَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذا استجد ثوبا سَمَّاهُ باسم عِمَامَة أَو قَمِيصًا أَو رِدَاء وَذكر أَبُو دَاوُد أَن حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة وَعبد الْوَهَّاب أَرْسلَاهُ**.*
*.....*
*304*
*وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *القباء والفروج كِلَاهُمَا ثوب ضيق الكمين وَالْوسط مشقوق من خَلفه يلبس فِي السّفر وَالْحَرب لِأَنَّهُ أعون على الْحَرَكَة، وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *القباء من لبس الْأَعَاجِم**.*
*........ز*
*306*
*روينَا من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة مَرْفُوعا أَن أول من لبس السروايل إِبْرَاهِيم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام رَوَاهُ أَبُو نعيم الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ّ، وَقيل**:* *هَذَا هُوَ السَّبَب فِي كَون أول من يكسى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة، كَمَا ثَبت فِي* *(**الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**)* *من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس، فَلَمَّا كَانَ أول من أَتَّخِذ هَذَا النَّوْع من اللبَاس الَّذِي هُوَ أستر للعورة من سَائِر الملابس جوزي بِأَن يكون أول من يكسى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة**.*
*وَفِيه**:* *اسْتِحْبَاب لبس السَّرَاوِيل، وَقد روى التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث سُوَيْد بن قيس قَالَ**:* *جلبت أَنا ومخرفة الْعَبْدي بزاً من هجر، فجاءنا النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فسادومنا بسراويل ... الحَدِيث، وَرَوَاهُ أَبُو يعلى فِي* *(**مُسْنده**)* *من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة مطولا**.*
*............*
*307*
*وَفِي* *(**كتاب الْجِهَاد**)* *لِابْنِ أبي عَاصِم: حَدثنَا أَبُو مُوسَى حَدثنَا عُثْمَان بن عمر عَن الزبير ابْن جوان عَن رجل من الْأَنْصَار قَالَ: جَاءَ رجل إِلَى ابْن عمر فَقَالَ: يَا أَبَا عبد الرَّحْمَن} الْعِمَامَة سنة؟ فَقَالَ**:* *نعم، قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لعبد الرَّحْمَن بن عَوْف**:* *إذهب فاسدل عَلَيْك ثِيَابك وألبس سِلَاحك، فَفعل ثمَّ أَتَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَقبض مَا سدل بِنَفسِهِ ثمَّ عممه فسدل من بَين يَدَيْهِ وَمن خَلفه، وَقَالَ ابْن أبي شيبَة**:* *حَدثنَا الْحسن بن عَليّ حَدثنَا ابْن أبي مَرْيَم عَن رشد عَن ابْن عقيل عَن ابْن شهَاب عَن عُرْوَة عَن عَائِشَة: أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عمم عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عَوْف بعمامة سَوْدَاء من قطن، وَأفضل لَهُ من بَين يَدَيْهِ مثل هَذِه، وَفِي رِوَايَة عَن نَافِع عَن ابْن عمر قَالَ**:* *عمم رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ابْن عَوْف بعمامة سَوْدَاء كرابيس وأرخاها من خَلفه قدر أَربع أصباع، وَقَالَ**:* *هَكَذَا فاعتم، وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *الْعمة والاحتباء والانتعال من عمل الْعَرَب، وَسُئِلَ مَالك عَن الَّذِي يعتم بالعمامة وَلَا يَجْعَلهَا من تَحت حلقه فأنكرها، وَقَالَ**:* *ذَلِك من عمل النبط، وَلَيْسَت من عمَّة النَّاس إلاَّ أَن تكون قَصِيرَة لَا تبلغ أَو يفعل ذَلِك فِي بَيته أَو فِي مَرضه فَلَا بَأْس بِهِ، قيل لَهُ) فيرخي بَين الْكَتِفَيْنِ؟ قَالَ**:* *لم أر أحدا مِمَّن أردركته يُرْخِي بَين كَتفيهِ إلاَّ عَامر بن عبد الله بن الزبير، وَلَيْسَ ذَلِك بِحرَام، وَلَكِن يرسلها بَين يَدَيْهِ وَهُوَ أكمل وروى أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث الْحسن بن عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا قَالَ**:* *رَأَيْت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على الْمِنْبَر وَعَلِيهِ عِمَامَة سَوْدَاء قد أرْخى طرفها بَين كَتفيهِ، وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث ابْن عمر**:* *كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذا اعتم سدل عمَامَته بَين كَتفيهِ، قَالَ نَافِع**:* *وَكَانَ ابْن عمر يَفْعَله، وَقَالَ عبد الله بن عمر**:* *رَأَيْت الْقَاسِم وسالماً يفْعَلَانِ ذَلِك، وروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي* *(**الْأَوْسَط**)* *من حَدِيث ثَوْبَان رَضِي الله عَنهُ: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ إِذا اعتم أرْخى عمَامَته بَين يَدَيْهِ وَمن خَلفه**.* *وَفِيه**:* *الْحجَّاج بن رشد وَهُوَ ضَعِيف، وَفِي حَدِيث أبي عُبَيْدَة الْحِمصِي عَن عبد الله بن بشر قَالَ**:* *بعث رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَليّ بن أبي طَالب رَضِي الله عَنهُ يَوْم خَيْبَر فعممه بعمامة سَوْدَاء أرسلها من وَرَائه وَعَن مَنْكِبه الْيُسْرَى، وَقَالَ شَيخنَا زين الدّين، رَحمَه الله**:* *إِذا*
*وَقع إرخاء العذبة من بَين الْيَدَيْنِ كَمَا يَفْعَله طَائِفَة الصُّوفِيَّة وَجَمَاعَة من أهل الْعلم فَهَل الْمَشْرُوع فِيهِ إرخاؤها من الْجَانِب الْأَيْسَر كَمَا هُوَ الْمُعْتَاد أَو إرسالها من الْجَانِب الْأَيْمن لشرفه؟ وَلم أر مَا يدل على تعْيين الْجَانِب الْأَيْمن إلاَّ فِي حَدِيث أبي أُمَامَة وَلكنه ضَعِيف،* 
*ي* *(**معرفَة الصَّحَابَة**)* *من رِوَايَة إِسْمَاعِيل بن عَيَّاش عَن عبد الله بن بشر عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن عدي البهراني عَن أَخِيه عبد الْأَعْلَى بن عدي: أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم دَعَا عَليّ بن أبي طَالب رَضِي الله عَنهُ يَوْم غَد يرخم فعممه وأرخى عذبة الْعِمَامَة من خَلفه، ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *هَكَذَا فاعتموا، فَإِن العمائم سيماء الْإِسْلَام، وَهِي الحاجز بَين الْمُسلمين وَالْمُشْرِكين، وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ**:* *مَعَ أَن العذبة الطّرف كعذبة السَّوْط وكعذبة اللِّسَان أَي: طرفه فالطرف الْأَعْلَى يُسمى عذبة من حَيْثُ اللُّغَة، وَإِن كَانَ مُخَالفا للإصطلاح الْعرفِيّ الْآن، وَفِي بعض طرق حَدِيث ابْن عمر مَا يَقْتَضِي أَن الَّذِي كَانَ يُرْسِلهُ بَين كَتفيهِ من الطّرف الْأَعْلَى رَوَاهُ أَبُو الشَّيْخ وَغَيره من رِوَايَة أبي عبد السَّلَام عَن ابْن عمر رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا قَالَ**:* *قلت لِابْنِ عمر: كَيفَ كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، يعتم؟ قَالَ**:* *كَانَ يُدِير كور الْعِمَامَة على رَأسه ويغرزها من وَرَائه ويرخي لَهُ ذؤابة بَين كَتفيهِ**.*
*......*
*تمّ بعون الله وَحسن توفيقه طبع الْجُزْء الْحَادِي وَالْعِشْرين من (عُمْدَة القارىء) شرح (صَحِيح البُخَارِيّ) ويليه إِن شَاءَ الله تَعَالَى الْجُزْء الثَّانِي وَالْعشْرُونَ وأوله بَاب الأكسية والخمائص وفقنا الله لتَمام طبعه، وألهم الْمُسلمين لما فِيهِ خَيرهمْ وصلاحهم آمين

الموافق / ليلة الجمعة لعام 1442 هجري .*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

المجلد ( 22 ) من " عمدة القاري للحافظ العيني رحمه الله 

(3/22 )

*( 22 )*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي الْحِكْمَة فِي تَحْرِيم الْحَرِير على الرجل فَقيل**:* *السَّرف، وَقيل**:* *الْخُيَلَاء، وَقيل**:* *للتشبه بِالنسَاء**.* *وَحكى ابْن دَقِيق الْعِيد عَن بَعضهم أَن تَعْلِيل التَّحْرِيم التَّشَبُّه بالكفار وَيدل عَلَيْهِ قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي حَدِيث**:* *هُوَ لَهُم فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلنَا فِي الْآخِرَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *وَالَّذِي يَصح من ذَلِك مَا هُوَ فِيهِ السَّرف، وَقَالَ شَيخنَا**:* *السَّرف مَنْهِيّ عَنهُ فِي حق الرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء، وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ من زِينَة النِّسَاء، وَقد أذن للنِّسَاء فِي التزين وَنهى الرِّجَال عَن التَّشَبُّه بِهن، وَلعن الشَّارِع الرِّجَال المتشبهين بِالنسَاء، وَهَذَا الحَدِيث حجَّة لِلْجُمْهُورِ بِأَن الْحَرِير حرَام على الرِّجَال**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *الْإِجْمَاع انْعَقَد على ذَلِك**.*
*وَحكى القَاضِي أَبُو بكر بن الْعَرَبِيّ فِي الْمَسْأَلَة عشرَة أَقْوَال**:* *الأول: أَنه حرَام على الرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء، وَهُوَ قَول عبد الله بن الزبير رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *أَنه حَلَال للْجَمِيع**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *حرَام إلاَّ فِي الْحَرْب**.* *الرَّابِع**:* *أَنه حرَام إلاَّ فِي السّفر**.* *الْخَامِس**:* *أَنه حرَام إلاَّ فِي الْمَرَض**.* *السَّادِس**:* *أَنه حرَام إلاَّ فِي الْغَزْوَة**.* *السَّابِع**:* *أَنه حرَام إلاَّ فِي الْعلم**.* *الثَّامِن**:* *أَنه حرَام فِي الْأَعْلَى دون الْأَسْفَل، أَي**:* *افتراشه**.* *التَّاسِع**:* *أَنه حرَام وَإِن خلط بِغَيْرِهِ**.* *الْعَاشِر**:* *أَنه حرَام إلاَّ فِي الصَّلَاة عِنْد عدم غَيره**.* *وَفِيه**:* *حجَّة على إِبَاحَة قدر لإصبعين فِي الْأَعْلَام، وَلَكِن وَقع عِنْد أبي دَاوُد من طَرِيق حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة عَن عَاصِم الْأَحول فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث**:* *أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، نهى عَن الْحَرِير إلاَّ مَا كَانَ هَكَذَا وَهَكَذَا، إِصْبَعَيْنِ وَثَلَاثَة وَأَرْبَعَة*
*........*
*12/22*
*حدَّثني مُحَمَّدُ بنُ بَشَّارٍ حدّثنا عُثْمانُ بنُ عُمَرَ حَدثنَا عَلِيُّ بنُ المُبارَكِ عَنْ يَحْياى بنِ أبِي كَثِيرٍ عَنْ عِمْرَانَ بنِ حِطَّانَ قَالَ**:* *سألْتُ عائِشَةَ عَن الحَرِيرِ فقالَتِ: ائْتِ ابنَ عَبَّاسٍ فَسَلْهُ، قَالَ**:* *فَسألْتُهُ، فَقَالَ**:* *سَلِ ابنَ عُمَرَ، قَالَ**:* *فَسألْتُ ابنَ عُمَرَ فَقَالَ: أخْبرني أبُو حَفْصٍ يَعْنِي: عُمَرَ بنَ الخَطَّابِ أنَّ رسولَ الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ**:* *إِنَّمَا يَلْبَسُ الحَرِيرَ فِي الدُّنْيا مَنْ لَا خَلاَقَ لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ،* 
*12*
*وَعمْرَان بِكَسْر الْعين الْمُهْملَة ابْن حطَّان بِكَسْر الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَتَشْديد الطَّاء الْمُهْملَة وبالنون السدُوسِي، كَانَ رَئِيس الْخَوَارِج وشاعرهم، وَهُوَ الَّذِي مدح ابْن ملجم قَاتل عَليّ بن أبي طَالب رَضِي الله عَنهُ، بالأبيات الْمَشْهُورَة**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *كَانَ تَركه من الْوَاجِبَات، وَكَيف يقبل قَول من مدح قَاتل عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ؟ قلت**:* *قَالَ بَعضهم: إِنَّمَا أخرج لَهُ البُخَارِيّ على قَاعِدَته فِي تَخْرِيج أَحَادِيث المبتدع إِذا كَانَ صَادِق اللهجة متديناً انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *لَيْسَ للْبُخَارِيّ حجَّة فِي تَخْرِيج حَدِيثه، وَمُسلم لم يخرج حَدِيثه، وَمن أَيْن كَانَ لَهُ صدق اللهجة وَقد أفحش فِي الْكَذِب فِي مدحه ابْن ملجم اللعين، والمتدين كَيفَ يفرح بقتل مثل عَليّ بن أبي طَالب رَضِي الله عَنهُ، حَتَّى يمدح قَاتله؟ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِي البُخَارِيّ إلاَّ هَذَا الْموضع**.*

*.........*
*(22/21)*
*قَالَ**:* *رأى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم على عمر ثوبا فَقَالَ: إلبس جَدِيدا وعش حميدا ومت شَهِيدا، وَأعله النَّسَائِيّ وَصَححهُ ابْن حبَان، وروى أَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَصَححهُ من حَدِيث أبي سعيد**:* *كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذا استجد ثوبا سَمَّاهُ باسمه: عِمَامَة أَو قَمِيصًا أَو رِدَاء، ثمَّ يَقُول**:* *اللَّهم لَك الْحَمد أَنْت كسوتنيه أَسأَلك من خَيره وَخير مَا صنع لَهُ، وَأَعُوذ بك من شَره وَشر مَا صنع لَهُ، وَأخرجه الْحَاكِم أَيْضا وَصَححهُ، وروى التِّرْمِذِيّ أَيْضا من حَدِيث عمر رَفعه**:* *من لبس ثوبا جَدِيدا فَقَالَ: الْحَمد لله الَّذِي كساني مَا أواري بِهِ عورتي وأتجمل بِهِ فِي حَياتِي، ثمَّ عمد إِلَى الثَّوْب الَّذِي أخلق فَتصدق بِهِ كَانَ فِي حفظ الله وَفِي كنف الله حَيا وَمَيتًا، وروى أَحْمد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ وَحسنه من حَدِيث معَاذ بن أنس رَفعه**:* *من لبس ثوبا فَقَالَ: الْحَمد لله الَّذِي كساني هَذَا ورزقنيه من غير حول مني وَلَا قُوَّة، غفر الله لَهُ مَا تقدم من ذَنبه،* 
*........*
*23*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْأَثِير**:* *النَّعْل هِيَ الَّتِي تسمى الْآن: تاسومة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *النَّعْل لِبَاس الْأَنْبِيَاء عَلَيْهِم السَّلَام، وَإِنَّمَا اتخذ النَّاس غَيرهَا لما فِي أَرضهم من الطين، وَقد تطلق النَّعْل على كل مَا بَقِي الْقدَم* 
*,,,,,,,,*
*26*
*ي* *(**علل التِّرْمِذِيّ**)* *من حَدِيث لَيْث عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن الْقَاسِم عَن أَبِيه عَن عَائِشَة، قَالَت**:* *رُبمَا مَشى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي نعل وَاحِدَة، وروى ابْن علية وَالثَّوْري عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن عَن أَبِيه عَنْهَا أَنَّهَا مشت فِي خف وَاحِد، قَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *سَأَلت مُحَمَّدًا عَن هَذَا الحَدِيث، فَقَالَ**:* *الصَّحِيح عَن عَائِشَة مَوْقُوف، وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن ابْن إِدْرِيس عَن لَيْث عَن نَافِع أَن ابْن عمر كَانَ لَا يرى بَأْسا أَن يمشي فِي نعل وَاحِدَة إِذا انْقَطع شسعه مَا بَينه وَبَين أَن تصلح، وَمن حَدِيث رجل من مزينة**:* *رَأَيْت عليا رَضِي الله عَنهُ، يمشي فِي نعل وَاحِد بِالْمَدَائِنِ، وَعَن زيد بن مُحَمَّد أَنه رأى سالما يمشي فِي نعل وَاحِدَة بِالْمَدَائِنِ، وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *لم يَأْخُذ أهل الْعلم بِرَأْي عَائِشَة فِي ذَلِك، وَالَّذِي روى من هَؤُلَاءِ أَن النَّهْي عِنْدهم نهي تَنْزِيه، وَيحْتَمل أَن النَّهْي مَا بَلغهُمْ، وَالله أعلم**.*
*.........*
*30*
*حْرِيم خَاتم الذَّهَب على الرِّجَال، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *وَأَجْمعُوا على تَحْرِيمه على الرِّجَال إلاَّ مَا حُكيَ عَن ابْن أبي بكر مُحَمَّد بن عَمْرو بن حزم فَإِنَّهُ أَبَاحَهُ، وَعَن بَعضهم أَنه مَكْرُوه لَا حرَام**.* *قلت**:* *رُوِيَ عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ أَنهم لبسوه، فَمن الصَّحَابَة**:* *أنس بن مَالك والبراء بن عَازِب وَجَابِر بن سَمُرَة وَحُذَيْفَة بن الْيَمَان وَزيد بن أَرقم وَزيد بن حَارِثَة وَسعد ابْن أبي وَقاص وصهيب بن سِنَان وَطَلْحَة بن عبيد الله وَعبد الله بن يزِيد وَأَبُو أسيد**.* *وَمن التَّابِعين**:* *عِكْرِمَة مولى ابْن عَبَّاس وَأَبُو بكر مُحَمَّد بن عَمْرو بن حزم وَآخَرُونَ**.*
*وَأجِيب عَن فعل الصَّحَابَة رَضِي الله عَنْهُم، بجوابين**:* *أَحدهمَا: أَنه لَعَلَّهُم لم يبلغهم النَّهْي**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *لَعَلَّهُم حملُوا النَّهْي على التَّنْزِيه وَإِن طَرحه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بِخَاتم الذَّهَب للتنزه عَن الدُّنْيَا كَمَا كَانَ ينْهَى أَهله عَن الْحِلْية مَعَ أَنَّهَا كَانَت مُبَاحَة للنِّسَاء**.*

*......*
*31*
*اتَّخَذَ خاتَماً مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وجَعَلَ فَصَّهُ مِمَّا يَلِي باطنَ كَفِّهِ ونَقَشَ فِيهِ**:* *مُحَمَّدٌ رسولُ الله، فاتَّخَذَ النَّاسُ مِثْلَهُ، فَلما رآهُمْ قَدِ اتَّخَذُوها رَمَى بِهِ، وَقَالَ**:* *لَا ألْبَسُهُ أبَداً، ثُمَّ اتَّخَذَ خاتَماً مِنْ فِضَّةٍ فاتخَذَ النَّاسُ خَوَاتِيمَ الفِضَّة**.*
*قَالَ ابنُ عُمَرَ**:* *فَلَبِسَ الخاتَمَ بَعْدَ النبيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أبُو بَكْرٍ ثُمَّ عُمَرُ ثُمَّ عُثْمانُ حَتَّى وَقَعَ مِنْ عُثْمانَ فِي بِئْرِ أرِيسَ**.*
*......*
*33*
*وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *لَا خير أَن يكون نقش فصه تمثالاً. وَقد ذكر عبد الرَّزَّاق آثاراً بِجَوَاز اتِّخَاذ التماثيل فِي الخواتيم وَلَيْسَت بصحيحة، مِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ عَن معمر عَن مُحَمَّد بن عبد الله بن عقيل أَنه أخرج خَاتمًا فِيهِ تِمْثَال أَسد، وَزعم أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، كَانَ يتختم بِهِ، وَمَا رَوَاهُ معمر عَن الْجعْفِيّ**:* *أَن نقش خَاتم ابْن مَسْعُود إِمَّا شَجَرَة وَإِمَّا شَيْء بَين ذبابتين، وَابْن عقيل تَركه مَالك والجعفي مَتْرُوك، وروى عَن معمر عَن قَتَادَة عَن أنس وَعَن أبي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ أَنه كَانَ نقش خَاتمه كركياً لَهُ رأسان، فَهَذَا، وَإِن كَانَ صَحِيحا، فَلَا حجَّة فِيهِ لترك النَّاس الْعَمَل بِهِ ولنهيه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن الصُّور، وَلَا يجوز مُخَالفَة النَّهْي. وَفِي* *(**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *رُوِيَ عَن عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ، أَنه كَانَ لَهُ أَربع خَوَاتِيم يتختم بهَا**:* *ياقوت لِقَلْبِهِ نقشه: لَا إِلَه إِلَّا الله الْملك الْحق الْمُبين، وفيروزج لنصره، ونقشه**:* *الله الْملك، وَخَاتم من حَدِيد صيني لقُوته نقشه**:* *الْعِزَّة لله جَمِيعًا، وعقيق لحرزه نقشه**:* *مَا شَاءَ الله لَا قُوَّة إلاَّ بِاللَّه**.* *قَالَ**:* *حَدِيث مُخْتَلف رُوَاته مأمونون سوى أبي جَعْفَر مُحَمَّد بن أَحْمد بن سعيد الرَّازِيّ فَلَا أعرف عَدَالَته، فَكَأَنَّهُ هُوَ وَاضعه**.*
*.....*
*35*
*ن مَوضِع الْخَاتم عِنْد التَّخَتُّم فِي الْخِنْصر دون غَيره من السبابَة وَالْوُسْطَى، وروى مُسلم وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ من طَرِيق أبي بردة بن أبي مُوسَى عَن عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ، قَالَ**:* *نهاني رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَن ألبس خَاتمًا فِي هَذِه، وَهَذِه يَعْنِي السبابَة الْوُسْطَى**.*
*..............*
*37*
*قد وَردت أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة فِي التَّخَتُّم فِي الْيُمْنَى**:* *مِنْهَا: حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس: رَأَيْت رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يتختم فِي يَمِينه، رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث عبد الله بن جَعْفَر قَالَ: كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يتختم فِي يَمِينه، وَرَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ أَيْضا وَأَبُو دَاوُد وَأَبُو الشَّيْخ وَالطَّبَرَانِي  ّ فِي* *(**الْكَبِير**) .* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يتختم فِي يَمِينه، أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد وَالنَّسَائِيّ**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث عَائِشَة: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يتختم فِي يَمِينه، أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد وَالْبَزَّار وَأَبُو الشَّيْخ**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث أنس: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يتختم فِي يَمِينه، أخرجه النَّسَائِيّ وَالتِّرْمِذِيّ فِي الشَّمَائِل**:* *وَمِنْهَا: حَدِيث أبي أُمَامَة: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يتختم فِي يَمِينه، أخرجه الطَّبَرَانِيّ فِي**: (**الْكَبِير**)* *وَأَبُو الشَّيْخ فِي**: (**كتاب الْأَخْلَاق**) .* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لم يزل يتختم فِي يَمِينه حَتَّى قَبضه الله إِلَيْهِ، أخرجه الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ فِي* *(**غرائب مَالك**) .*
*ووردت أَحَادِيث أُخْرَى فِي التَّخَتُّم فِي الْيَسَار**.* *مِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث أبي سعيد الْخُدْرِيّ: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يلبس خَاتمه فِي يسَاره، وَأخرجه أَبُو الشَّيْخ وَإِسْنَاده ضَعِيف**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *حَدِيث ابْن عمر: أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يتختم فِي يسَاره وَكَانَ فصه فِي بَاطِن كَفه، أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد، وَهَذَا يُخَالف حَدِيث الْبَاب**.* *وَمِنْهَا**:* *مَا رَوَاهُ التِّرْمِذِيّ من حَدِيث جَعْفَر بن مُحَمَّد عَن أَبِيه قَالَ: كَانَ الْحسن وَالْحُسَيْن يتختمان فِي يسارهما، وَقَالَ**:* *هَذَا حَدِيث صَحِيح، وَقد جَاءَ فِي بعض طرقه**:* *عَن الْحسن وَالْحُسَيْن رفع ذَلِك إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأبي بكر وَعَمْرو وَعلي رَضِي الله عَنْهُم، رَوَاهُ أَبُو الشَّيْخ فِي* *(**كتاب أَخْلَاق النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**)* *وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي* *(**كتاب الْأَدَب**)*
*...........*
*وَأَبُو بكر وَعَمْرو وَعلي وَالْحسن وَالْحُسَيْن رَضِي الله عَنْهُم، يتختمون فِي الْيَسَار**.*
*وَقد اخْتلف الروَاة عَن أنس**:* *هَل كَانَ يتختم فِي يَمِينه أَو يسَاره؟ وَقد، رَوَاهُ عَنهُ ثَابت الْبنانِيّ، وثمامة بن عبد الله، وَحميد الطَّوِيل، وَشريك بن بَيَان على الشَّك فِيهِ، وَعبد الْعَزِيز بن صُهَيْب، وَقَتَادَة، وَمُحَمّد بن مُسلم الزُّهْرِيّ. فَأَما ثُمَامَة وَحميد وَشريك بن بَيَان وَعبد الْعَزِيز بن صُهَيْب فَلَيْسَ فِي رواياتهم تعرض لذكر الْيَمين أَو الْيَسَار. وَأما رِوَايَة ثَابت وَقَتَادَة وَالزهْرِيّ فَفِيهَا التَّعَرُّض لذَلِك**.* *فَأَما رِوَايَة ثَابت فأخرجها مُسلم من رِوَايَة حَمَّاد بن سَلمَة عَن ثَابت عَن أنس قَالَ**:* *كَانَ خَاتم النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فِي هَذِه، وَأَشَارَ إِلَى الْخِنْصر من يَده الْيُسْرَى. وَأما رِوَايَة قَتَادَة فَاخْتلف عَلَيْهِ فِيهَا، فَقَالَ سعيد بن أبي عرُوبَة عَنهُ عَن أنس**:* *كَانَ يتختم فِي يَمِينه، وَقَالَ شُعْبَة وَعَمْرو بن عَامر عَن قَتَادَة، عَنهُ**:* *كَانَ يتختم فِي يسَاره، وَأما رِوَايَة الزُّهْرِيّ فرواها طَلْحَة وَيحيى الزرقي وَسليمَان بن بِلَال عَن يُونُس عَن الزُّهْرِيّ عَن أنس**:* *أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لبس خَاتم فضَّة فِي يَمِينه، وَرَوَاهُ ابْن وهب ومعتمر ابْن سُلَيْمَان عَن يُونُس عَن الزُّهْرِيّ عَن أنس من غير تعرض لذكر لبسه لَهُ فِي يَمِينه**.*
*وَقَالَ ابْن أبي حَاتِم**:* *سَأَلت أَبَا زرْعَة عَن اخْتِلَاف الْأَحَادِيث فِي ذَلِك، فَقَالَ**:* *لَا يثبت هَذَا وَلَا هَذَا، وَلَكِن فِي يَمِينه أَكثر، وَرجح الشَّافِعِيَّة الْيَمين وَهُوَ الْأَشْهر عِنْدهم، وَقَالَ شَيخنَا فِي* *(**شرح التِّرْمِذِيّ**) :* *فِي الْأَحَادِيث اسْتِحْبَاب التَّخَتُّم فِي الْيَمين، وَهُوَ أصح الْوَجْهَيْنِ لأَصْحَاب الشَّافِعِي**:* *أَن التَّخَتُّم فِي الْيَمين أفضل مِنْهُ فِي الْيَسَار، وَذهب مَالك إِلَى اسْتِحْبَاب التَّخَتُّم فِي الْيَسَار، وَكره التَّخَتُّم فِي الْيَمين وَقَالَ**:* *إِنَّمَا يَأْكُل وَيشْرب وَيعْمل بِيَمِينِهِ فَكيف يُرِيد أَن يَأْخُذ باليسار ثمَّ يعْمل؟ قيل لَهُ**:* *أفيجعل الْخَاتم فِي الْيَمين للْحَاجة يذكرهَا؟ قَالَ**:* *لَا بَأْس بذلك، وَأما مَذْهَب الْحَنَفِيَّة فقد ذكر فِي الْأَجْنَاس وَيَنْبَغِي أَن يلبس خَاتمه فِي خِنْصره الْيُسْرَى وَلَا يلْبسهُ فِي الْيَمين وَلَا فِي غير خنصر الْيُسْرَى من أَصَابِعه، وَسوى الْفَقِيه أَبُو اللَّيْث فِي* *(**شرح الْجَامِع الصَّغِير**)* *بَين الْيَمين واليسار، وَقَالَ بعض أَصْحَابنَا**:* *هُوَ الْحق لاخْتِلَاف الرِّوَايَات، وَيُقَال**:* *جَاءَت أَحَادِيث صَحِيحَة فِي الْيَمين، وَلَكِن اسْتَقر الْأَمر على الْيَسَار**.* *قلت**:* *يدل على ذَلِك مَا قَالَه الْبَغَوِيّ فِي* *(**شرح السّنة**) :* *إِنَّه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم تختم أَولا فِي يَمِينه ثمَّ تختم فِي يسَاره، وَكَانَ ذَلِك آخر الْأَمريْنِ**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَالَّذِي يظْهر أَن ذَلِك يخْتَلف باخْتلَاف الْقَصْد، فَإِن كَانَ الْقَصْد للتزين بِهِ فاليمين أفضل، وَإِن كَانَ للتختم بِهِ فاليسار أفضل، انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *إخفاء هَذَا كَانَ أولى من ظُهُوره، وَمن أَيْن هَذَا التَّفْصِيل وَالْحَال أَن التَّخَتُّم للزِّينَة مَكْرُوه لَا يَلِيق للرِّجَال؟ بل تَركه أولى مُطلقًا إلاَّ لذِي حكم، كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *إِذا تختم فِي غير خِنْصره مَا يكون حكمه؟ قلت**:* *يكره أَشد الْكَرَاهَة، وَفِيه مُخَالفَة للسّنة. حكى صَاحب* *(**الكافى**)* *من الشَّافِعِيَّة وَجْهَيْن فِي جَوَاز لبسه فِي غير خِنْصره، وَذكر الرَّافِعِيّ أَن الْمَرْأَة قد تتختم فِي غير الْخِنْصر**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *إِذا كَانَ التَّخَتُّم بِغَيْر الْفضة مَاذَا يكون حكمه؟ قلت**:* *أما من الذَّهَب فَحَرَام على الرِّجَال، وَأما من الْحَدِيد والرصاص والنحاس وَنَحْوهَا فَكَذَلِك حرَام مُطلقًا، وَأما العقيق فَلَا بَأْس بالتختم بِهِ، وروى أَصْحَابنَا أثرا فِيهِ، وَهُوَ أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يتختم بالعقيق، وَقَالَ**:* *تختموا بِهِ فَإِنَّهُ مبارك**.* *قلت**:* *فِيهِ نظر، وَلَكِن ابْن منجويه روى عَن إِبْرَاهِيم أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**: (**من تختم بالياقوت الْأَصْفَر لن يفْتَقر، والزمرد يَنْفِي الْفقر**) .* *وَقَالَ**:* *من لَيْسَ العقيق لم يقْض لَهُ إلاَّ بِالَّذِي هُوَ أسعد فَإِنَّهُ مبارك، وَصَلَاة فِي خَاتم عقيق بِثَمَانِينَ صَلَاة. وَقَالَ صَاحب* *(**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *وَلَا أصل لذَلِك، وروى عَن عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ، قَالَ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: من تختم بالعقيق وَنقش عَلَيْهِ: وَمَا توفيقي إلاَّ بِاللَّه، وَفقه الله لكل خير وأحبه الْملكَانِ الموكلان بِهِ، ذكره ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ فِي* *(**الموضوعات**)*
*.........*
*48*
*(**لم يبلغ الشيب**)* *أَي: لم يبلغ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، الشيب وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم بِإِسْنَاد البُخَارِيّ، فَقَالَ لَهُ**:* *لم يرَ من الشيب إلاَّ قَلِيلا. وَاخْتلف فِي الْقَلِيل، فَقيل**:* *كَانَ تسع عشرَة شَعْرَة بَيْضَاء، وَقيل**:* *عشرُون، وَقَالَ أَبُو الْقَاسِم فِي**: (**كتاب الشيب**)* *عَن أنس: خمس عشرَة، وَعند ابْن سعد**:* *سبع عشرَة أَو ثَمَان عشرَة، وَفِي حَدِيث الْهَيْثَم بن دهر**:* *ثَلَاثُونَ شَعْرَة عددا وَفِي حَدِيث جَابر بن سَمُرَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ: مَا كَانَ فِي رَأسه ولحيته من الشيب إلاَّ شَعرَات فِي مفرق رَأسه إِذا ادهن، وأراهن الدّهن وكل اتّفق على أَنه قد كَانَ شيب، وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر وَأَبُو جُحَيْفَة**:* *تراك يَا رَسُول الله قد شبت؟ قَالَ**:* *وَمَالِي لَا أشيب؟ وَقَالَ أَبُو جُحَيْفَة**:* *أَكْثَرهَا فِي عنفقته، زَاد غَيره**:* *وصدغيه، والعنفقة الشّعْر الَّذِي بَين الشّفة والذقن، وَقَالَ القَاضِي**:* *اخْتلف فِي خضابه فَمَنعه الْأَكْثَرُونَ مِنْهُم أنس، وأثبته بَعضهم لحَدِيث أم سَلمَة وَابْن عمر**:* *أَنه رأى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يصْبغ بالصفرة، وَجمع بَينهمَا بِأَن ذَلِك كَانَ طيبا فَظَنهُ من رَآهُ صبغاً*
*..........*
*49*
*وَبَيَان ذَلِك على التَّحْرِير أَن أم سَلمَة كَانَ عِنْدهَا شَعرَات من شعر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، حمر فِي شَيْء مثل الجلجل، وَكَانَ النَّاس عِنْد مرضهم يتبركون بهَا ويستشفون من بركتها وَيَأْخُذُونَ من شعره ويجعلونه فِي قدح من المَاء فيشربون المَاء الَّذِي فِيهِ الشّعْر فَيحصل لَهُم الشِّفَاء، وَكَانَ أهل عُثْمَان أخذُوا مِنْهَا شَيْئا وجعلوه فِي قدح من فضَّة فَشَرِبُوا المَاء الَّذِي فِيهِ فَحصل لَهُم الشِّفَاء، ثمَّ أرْسلُوا عُثْمَان بذلك الْقدح إِلَى أم سَلمَة فَأَخَذته أم سَلمَة وَوَضَعته فِي الجلجل، فَاطلع عُثْمَان فِي الجلجل فَرَأى فِيهِ شَعرَات حمراً**.* 
*.....*
*50*
*عَن ابْن مَسْعُود رَضِي الله عَنهُ، أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، كَانَ يكره تَغْيِير الشيب، وروى الطَّبَرَانِيّ من حَدِيث عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب عَن أَبِيه عَن جده أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**:* *من شَاب شيبَة فِي الْإِسْلَام كَانَت لَهُ نورا يَوْم الْقِيَامَة إلاَّ أَن ينتفها أَو يخضبها، وَعَن ابْن مَسْعُود**:* *أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يكره خِصَالًا، فَذكر مِنْهَا**:* *تَغْيِير الشيب، وَقد غير جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة وَالتَّابِعِينَ الشيب، فَروِيَ عَن قيس بن أبي حَازِم قَالَ**:* *كَانَ أَبُو بكر الصّديق رَضِي الله عَنهُ، يخرج إِلَيْنَا وَكَانَ لحيته ضرام العرفج من الْحِنَّاء والكتم، وَأخرجه مُسلم من حَدِيث أنس بن مَالك رَضِي الله عَنهُ، قَالَ**:* *اختضب أَبُو بكر بِالْحِنَّاءِ والكتم، واختضب عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ، بِالْحِنَّاءِ بحتاً بِفَتْح الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة وَسُكُون الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وبالتاء الْمُثَنَّاة من فَوق، أَي**:* *صرفا خَالِصا، وَكَانَ الشّعبِيّ وَابْن أبي مليكَة يختضبان بِهِ، وَمِمَّنْ كَانَ يصْبغ بالصفرة عَليّ وَابْن عمر والمغيرة وَجَرِير البَجلِيّ وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَعَطَاء وَأَبُو وَائِل وَالْحسن وطاووس وَسَعِيد بن الْمسيب، وَقَالَ الْمُحب الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *وَالصَّوَاب عندنَا أَن الْآثَار الَّتِي رويت عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بتغييره وَالنَّهْي عَنهُ صِحَاح، وَلَكِن بَعْضهَا عَام وَبَعضهَا خَاص، فَقَوله**:* *خالفوا الْيَهُود وغيروا الشيب، المُرَاد مِنْهُ الْخُصُوص أَي**:* *غيروا الشيب الَّذِي هُوَ نَظِير شيبَة أبي قُحَافَة، وَأما من كَانَ أشمط فَهُوَ الَّذِي أمره رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، أَن لَا يُغَيِّرهُ**.* 
*......*
*52*
*وَأما أول من صبغ لحيته بِالسَّوَادِ ففرعون مُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، وَله حِكَايَة ذَكرنَاهَا فِي* *(**تاريخنا**) .*
*......
* 
*63*
*وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي معنى نَهْيه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم عَن الْوَصْل فِي الشّعْر، فَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *لَا بَأْس عَلَيْهَا فِي وَصلهَا شعرهَا بِمَا وصلت بِهِ من صوف وخرقة وَغير ذَلِك، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن ابْن عَبَّاس وَأم سَلمَة أم الْمُؤمنِينَ وَعَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهُم، وَسَأَلَ ابْن أَشوع عَائِشَة**:* *ألعن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْوَاصِلَة؟ قَالَت**:* *أيا سُبْحَانَ الله! وَمَا بَأْس بِالْمَرْأَةِ الزَّعْرَاء أَن تَأْخُذ شَيْئا من صوف فتصل بِهِ شعرهَا فتتزين بِهِ عِنْد زَوجهَا؟ إِنَّمَا لعن الْمَرْأَة الشَّابَّة تبغي فِي شبيبتها** ... .*
*قَالُوا**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث بَاطِل وَرُوَاته لَا يعْرفُونَ، وَابْن أَشوع لم يدْرك عَائِشَة، والزعراء بِفَتْح الزَّاي وَسُكُون الْعين الْمُهْملَة وَتَخْفِيف الرَّاء ممدوداً وَهِي الَّتِي لَا شعر لَهَا، وَقَالَ قوم**:* *لَا يجوز الْوَصْل مُطلقًا وَلَكِن لَا بَأْس أَن تضع الْمَرْأَة الشّعْر وَغَيره على رَأسهَا وضعا مَا لم تصله، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن إِبْرَاهِيم**.*
*.......*
*68*
*وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *المُرَاد من الصُّور الَّتِي فِيهَا الرّوح مِمَّا لم يقطع رَأسه أَو لم يمتهن بِالْوَطْءِ، وَأغْرب ابْن حبَان فَادّعى أَن هَذَا الحكم خَاص بِالنَّبِيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَهُوَ نَظِير الحَدِيث الآخر: لَا تصْحَب الْمَلَائِكَة رفْقَة فِيهَا جرس، قَالَ**:* *فَإِنَّهُ مَحْمُول على رفْقَة فِيهَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم؟ إِذْ محَال أَن يخرج الْحَاج أَو الْمُعْتَمِر لقصد بَيت الله على رواحل لَا تصحبها الْمَلَائِكَة وهم وَفد الله عز وَجل**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *قَالَ الله تَعَالَى عِنْد ذكر سُلَيْمَان،* *(**يعْملُونَ لَهُ مَا يَشَاء من محاريب وتماثيل قَالَ مُجَاهِد: كَانَت صوراً من نُحَاس، أخرجه الطَّبَرَانِيّ، وَقَالَ قَتَادَة**:* *كَانَت من خشب وَمن زجاج، أخرجه عبد الرَّزَّاق**.* *قلت**:* *كَانَ ذَلِك جَائِزا فِي تِلْكَ الشَّرِيعَة، وَكَانُوا يعْملُونَ أشكال الْأَنْبِيَاء وَالصَّالِحِينَ مِنْهُم على هيئتهم فِي عِبَادَتهم ليتعبدوا كعبادتهم، ثمَّ جَاءَ شرعنا بِالنَّهْي عَن ذَلِك*
*........*
*76*
*أَنه لعن فَاعل ذَلِك، وَقَالَ**:* *إِنَّا قد نهينَا أَن نركب الثَّلَاثَة على الدَّابَّة. وَأخرج الطَّبَرِيّ عَن عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ، قَالَ**:* *إِذا رَأَيْتُمْ ثَلَاثَة على دَابَّة فارجموهم حَتَّى ينزل أحدهم**.* *قلت**:* *حَدِيث جَابر ضَعِيف، وَحَدِيث أبي سعيد فِي إِسْنَاده ليّن، وَحَدِيث زادان مُرْسل لَا يُعَارض الْمَرْفُوع الْمُتَّصِل، وَحَدِيث أبي بردة غير مَرْفُوع، وَحَدِيث المُهَاجر ضَعِيف، وَحَدِيث عَليّ مَوْقُوف**.*
*وَرُوِيَ مَا يُخَالف ذَلِك، فَأخْرج الطَّبَرِيّ بِسَنَد جيد عَن ابْن مَسْعُود قَالَ**:* *كَانُوا يَوْم بدر ثَلَاثَة على بعير، وأرج الطَّبَرَانِيّ عَن ابْن أبي شيبَة من طَرِيق الشّعبِيّ عَن ابْن عمر، قَالَ**:* *مَا أُبَالِي أَن أكون عَاشر عشرَة على دَابَّة إِذا طاقت، وَقد جمعُوا بَين مُخْتَلف الحَدِيث فِي ذَلِك أَن النَّهْي مَحْمُول على أَن الدَّابَّة إِذا عجزت عَن ذَلِك كالحمار، وَإِن الْجَوَاز مَحْمُول على أَن الدَّابَّة إِذا أطاقت ذَلِك كالناقة وَالْبَغْلَة، قلت**:* *مُخْتَصر الْجَواب أَن كل مَا جَاءَ من أَخْبَار النَّهْي عَن ركُوب الثَّلَاثَة مرتدفين لَا يُقَاوم حَدِيث الْبَاب وَأَمْثَاله**.*
*.....*
*(22/86)*
*قَالَ ابْن دَقِيق الْعِيد**:* *ضبط الْوَاجِب من الطَّاعَة لَهما وَالْمحرم من العوق مَا لَهما فِيهِ عسر. ورتب العقوق مُخْتَلفَة، وَقَالَ ابْن عبد السَّلَام**:* *لم أَقف فِي عقوق الْوَالِدين وَلَا فِيمَا يختصان بِهِ من الْحُقُوق على ضَابِط اعْتمد عَلَيْهِ، فأيما يحرم فِي حق الْأَجَانِب فَهُوَ حرَام فِي حَقّهمَا وَمَا يجب للأجانب فَهُوَ وَاجِب لَهما، وَلَا يجب على الْوَلَد طاعتهما فِي كل مَا يأمران بِهِ وَلَا فِي كل مَا ينهيان عَنهُ بِاتِّفَاق الْعلمَاء، وَقَالَ الشَّيْخ تفي الدّين السُّبْكِيّ**:* *إِن ضَابِط العقوق إيذاؤهما بِأَيّ نوع كَانَ من أَنْوَاع الْأَذَى. قل أَو كثر، نهيا عَنهُ أَو لم ينهيا أَو يخالفهما فِيمَا يأمران أَو ينهيان بِشَرْط انْتِفَاء الْمعْصِيَة فِي الْكل، وَحكى قَول الْغَزالِيّ**:* *أَن أَكثر الْعلمَاء على وجوب طاعتهما فِي الشُّبُهَات، وَوَافَقَهُمَا عَلَيْهِ، وَحكى قَول الطرطوسي من الْمَالِكِيَّة**:* *أَنَّهُمَا إِذا نهياه عَن سنية راتبة الْمرة بعد الْمرة أَطَاعَهُمَا، وَإِن كَانَ ذَلِك على الدَّوَام فَلَا طَاعَة لَهما فِيهِ لما فِيهِ من إماتة الشَّرْع، وَوَافَقَهُ على ذَلِك أَيْضا**.*
*.......*
*88*
*وأد الْبَنَات وَهُوَ دفنهن بِالْحَيَاةِ، يُقَال**:* *وأدها يئدها وأداً فَهِيَ مؤودة، ذكرهَا الله فِي كِتَابه، وَكَانَ أهل الْجَاهِلِيَّة يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِك كَرَاهَة فِيهِنَّ**.* *وَيُقَال**:* *إِن أول من فعل ذَلِك قيس بن عَاصِم التَّمِيمِي، وَكَانَ بعض أعدائه أغار عَلَيْهِ فَأسر بنته فاتخذها لنَفسِهِ ثمَّ حصل بَينهم صلح فَخير ابْنَته فَاخْتَارَتْ زَوجهَا، فآلى قيس على نَفسه أَن لَا تولد لَهُ بنت إلاَّ دَفنهَا حَيَّة، فَتَبِعَهُ الْعَرَب على ذَلِك، وَكَانَ من الْعَرَب فريق ثَان يقتلُون أَوْلَادهم مُطلقًا إِمَّا نفاسة مِنْهُ على مَا ينقصهُ من مَاله، وَإِمَّا من عدم مَا يُنْفِقهُ عَلَيْهِ، وَقد ذكر الله أَمرهم فِي الْقُرْآن، وَكَانَ صعصعة بن نَاجِية التَّمِيمِي جد الفرزدق همام بن غَالب بن صعصعة أول من فدى المؤودة، وَذَلِكَ أَنه كَانَ يعمد إِلَى من يفعل ذَلِك فيفدي الْوَلَد مِنْهُ بِمَال يتفقان عَلَيْهِ، وَإِلَى ذَلِك أَشَارَ الفرزدق بقوله**:*
*(**وجدى الَّذِي منع الوائدات ... وأحي الوئيد فَلم يؤدٍ**)*
*........*
*90*
*قَالَ عِيَاض**:* *لَا خلاف فِي أَن صلَة الرَّحِم وَاجِبَة فِي الْجُمْلَة وقطيعتها مُصِيبَة كَبِيرَة، وللصلة دَرَجَات فأدناها**:* *ترك المهاجرة وصلتها بالْكلَام وَلَو بِالسَّلَامِ، وَيخْتَلف ذَلِك باخْتلَاف الْقُدْرَة وَالْحَاجة فَمِنْهَا وَاجِب وَمِنْهَا مُسْتَحبّ، فَلَو وصل بعض الصِّلَة وَلم يصل غايتها لَا يُسمى قَاطعا**.* *وَاخْتلفُوا فِي حد الرَّحِم الَّتِي تجب صلتها فَقيل**:* *كل ذِي رحم محرم بِحَيْثُ لَو كَانَ أَحدهمَا ذكرا وَالْآخر أُنْثَى حرمت منا كحتها، فعلى هَذَا لَا تدخل أَوْلَاد الْأَعْمَام والأخوال، وَقيل**:* *هُوَ عَام فِي كل ذِي رحم من ذَوي الْأَرْحَام فِي الْمِيرَاث، قَالَ**:* *وَهُوَ الصَّوَاب**.*
*>>>>>* 
*91*
*إِن قلت الْآجَال مقدرَة وَكَذَا الأرزاق لَا تزيد وَلَا تنقص* *{**فَإِذا جَاءَ أَجلهم لَا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ سَاعَة وَلَا يَسْتَقْدِمُونَ**}* *قلت أُجِيب عَن هَذَا بِوَجْهَيْنِ* *(**أَحدهمَا**)* *أَن هَذِه الزِّيَادَة بِالْبركَةِ فِي الْعُمر بِسَبَب التَّوْفِيق فِي الطَّاعَات وصيانته عَن الضّيَاع وَحَاصِله أَنَّهَا بِحَسب الكيف لَا الْكمّ* *(**وَالثَّانِي**)* *أَن الزِّيَادَة على حَقِيقَتهَا وَذَلِكَ بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى علم الْملك الْمُوكل بالعمر وَإِلَى مَا يظْهر لَهُ فِي اللَّوْح الْمَحْفُوظ بالمحو وَالْإِثْبَات فِيهِ* *{**يمحو الله مَا يَشَاء وَيثبت**}* *كَمَا أَن عمر فلَان سِتُّونَ سنة إِلَّا أَن يصل رَحمَه فَإِنَّهُ يُزَاد عَلَيْهِ عشرَة وَهُوَ سَبْعُونَ وَقد علم الله عز وَجل بِمَا سيقع لَهُ من ذَلِك فبالنسبة إِلَى الله تَعَالَى لَا زِيَادَة وَلَا نُقْصَان وَيُقَال لَهُ الْقَضَاء المبرم وَإِنَّمَا يتَصَوَّر الزِّيَادَة بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَيْهِم وَيُسمى مثله بِالْقضَاءِ الْمُعَلق وَيُقَال المُرَاد بَقَاء ذكره الْجَمِيل بعده فَكَأَنَّهُ لم يمت وَهُوَ إِمَّا بِالْعلمِ الَّذِي ينْتَفع بِهِ أَو الصَّدَقَة الْجَارِيَة أَو الْخلف الصَّالح*
*>>>>>* 
*95*
*قَالَ عمر بن الْخطاب رَضِي الله عَنهُ**:* *لَيْسَ الْوَصْل أَن تصل من وصلك ذَلِك الْقصاص وَلَكِن الْوَصْل أَن تصل من قَطعك، وَهَذَا حَقِيقَة الْوَصْل الَّذِي وعد الله عباده عَلَيْهِ جزيل الْأجر، قَالَ تَعَالَى**: {**وَالَّذين يصلونَ ... . يُوصل**}* 
*......*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

( 22 ) / عمدة القاري 
اليوم : الخميس 
الموافق : 22/ شوال / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 3/ يونيو / 2021 ميلادي 
: " فوائد المجلد الثاني والعشرين : " من عمدة القاري للحافظ العيني رحمه الله 


*2*
*.....*
*106*
*قيل: هُوَ الْأَعرَابِي الَّذِي بَال فِي الْمَسْجِد، وَهُوَ ذُو الْخوَيْصِرَة الْيَمَانِيّ، وَقيل**:* *الْأَقْرَع بن حَابِس، وَيُؤَيّد كَون الْأَعرَابِي هُوَ الَّذِي بَال فِي الْمَسْجِد مَا رَوَاهُ ابْن مَاجَه من وَجه آخر عَن أبي سَلمَة عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ**:* *دخل أَعْرَابِي الْمَسْجِد فَقَالَ: أللَّهم اغْفِر لي ولمحمد وَلَا تغْفر لأحد مَعنا، فَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *لقد احتظرت وَاسِعًا، ثمَّ تنحى الْأَعرَابِي فَبَال فِي نَاحيَة الْمَسْجِد ... الحَدِيث*
*.........*
*110*
*وَاخْتلف فِي حد الْجوَار، فَعَن عَليّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ**:* *من سمع النداء فَهُوَ جَاءَ، وَقيل**:* *من صلى مَعَك صَلَاة الصُّبْح فِي الْمَسْجِد فَهُوَ جَار، وَعَن عَائِشَة**:* *حق الْجوَار أَرْبَعُونَ دَارا من كل جَانب، وَعَن الْأَوْزَاعِيّ مثله، ثمَّ كَيْفيَّة حفظ حق الْجَار هِيَ**:* *أَن يعاشر مَعَ كل وَاحِد من الَّذين ذَكَرْنَاهُمْ بِمَا يَلِيق بِحَالهِ من إِرَادَة الْخَيْر وَدفع الْمضرَّة والنصيحة وَنَحْو ذَلِك**.*
*.......*
*125*
*(**إذهب**)* *أَمر من الرجل للرجل الَّذِي أمره بالتعوذ يَعْنِي: انْطلق فِي شغلك**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هَذَا كَلَام من لم يفقه فِي دين الله وَلم يعرف أَن الْغَضَب نَزغ من نزغات الشَّيْطَان، وتوهم أَن الِاسْتِعَاذَة مُخْتَصَّة بالمجانين، وَلَعَلَّه كَانَ من جُفَاة الْعَرَب، أَو يُقَال**:* *لَعَلَّه كَانَ كَافِرًا أَو منافقاً أَو شدَّة الْغَضَب أخرجته عَن حيّز الِاعْتِدَال بِحَيْثُ زجر الناصح لَهُ، وَقد أخرج أَبُو دَاوُد مَرْفُوعا من حَدِيث عَطِيَّة السَّعْدِيّ**:* *إِن الْغَضَب من الشَّيْطَان**.*
*.....*
*130*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَقد فرق أهل اللُّغَة بَين النمام والقتات فَذكر الْخطابِيّ أَن النمام الَّذِي يكون مَعَ الْقَوْم يتحدثون فينم حَدِيثهمْ، والقتات الَّذِي يتسمع على الْقَوْم وهم لَا يعلمُونَ ثمَّ ينم حَدِيثهمْ،* 
*.......*
*136*
*وَرُوِيَ أَنه سُئِلَ عَن النشرة فَقَالَ: هِيَ من عمل الشَّيْطَان، وَقَالَ الْحسن**:* *النشرة من السحر وَهُوَ ضرب من الرقي والعلاج يعالج بِهِ من كَانَ يظنّ أَن بِهِ شَيْئا من الْجِنّ**.* *وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *النشرة نوع من التطبب بالاغتسال على هيأة مَخْصُوصَة بالتجربة لَا يحيلها الْقيَاس الظني، وَقد اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي جَوَازهَا، وَقيل**:* *من قَالَ: إِن تنشرت مَأْخُوذ من النشر أَو من نشر الشَّيْء وَهُوَ إِظْهَاره كَيفَ يجمع بَين قَوْلهَا: فَأخْرج؟ وَبَين قَوْلهَا فِي الرِّوَايَة الْأُخْرَى**: (**فَهَلا استخرجته**)* *؟** .* *وَأجِيب**:* *بِأَن الْإِخْرَاج الْوَاقِع كَانَ لأصل السحر، والاستخراج*
*الْمَنْفِيّ كَانَ لأجزاء السحر**.* 
*.......*
*140*
*الَ أَبُو جَعْفَر بن حمدَان النَّيْسَابُورِ  ي**:* *كل مَا قَالَ البُخَارِيّ: قَالَ لي فلَان، فَهُوَ عرض ومناولة، وَقَالَ بعض المغاربة**:* *يَقُول البُخَارِيّ: قَالَ لي، وَقَالَ لنا**:* *مَا علم لَهُ إِسْنَاد لم يذكرهُ للاحتجاج بِهِ، وَإِنَّمَا ذكره للاستشهاد بِهِ، وَكَثِيرًا مَا يعبر المحدثون بِهَذَا اللَّفْظ مِمَّا جرى بَينهم فِي المذاكرات والمناظرات، وَأَحَادِيث المذاكرة قَلما*
*حتجون بهَا، قَالَه الْحَافِظ الدمياطي، وهشيم بن بشير أَبُو مُعَاوِيَة الوَاسِطِيّ*
*........*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *قَالَ الْعلمَاء: تحرم الْهِجْرَة بَين الْمُسلمين أَكثر ن ثَلَاث لَيَال بِالنَّصِّ، وَيُبَاح فِي الثَّلَاث بِالْمَفْهُومِ، وَإِنَّمَا عفى عَنهُ فِي ذَلِك لِأَن الْآدَمِيّ مجبول على الْغَضَب فسومح بذلك الْقدر ليرْجع وَيَزُول ذَلِك الْعَارِض**.*
*.......*
*145*
*قَالَ بَعضهم**:* *كَأَن البُخَارِيّ رمز بالترجمة إِلَى توهين الحَدِيث الْمَشْهُور زرغباً تَزْدَدْ حبا، قلت**:* *هَذَا تخمين فِي حق البُخَارِيّ لِأَنَّهُ حَدِيث مَشْهُور رُوِيَ عَن جمَاعَة من الصَّحَابَة وهم: عَليّ وَأَبُو ذَر وَأَبُو هُرَيْرَة وَعبد الله بن عَمْرو وَعبد الله بن عمر وَأَبُو بَرزَة وَأنس وَجَابِر وحبِيب بن مسلمة وَمُعَاوِيَة بن حيدة، وَقد جمع أَبُو نعيم وَغَيره طرقه، وَرَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم فِي* *(**تَارِيخ نيسابور**)* *والخطيب فِي* *(**تَارِيخ بَغْدَاد**)* *بطرِيق قوي: فَإِن قلت: كَانَ الصّديق أولى بالزيارة لدفع مشقة التّكْرَار عَنهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم؟ قلت**:* *قَالَ ابْن التِّين: لم يكن يَجِيء إِلَى أبي بكر لمُجَرّد الزِّيَارَة بل لما يتزايد عِنْده من علم الله، وَقيل**:* *كَانَ سَبَب ذَلِك أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذا جَاءَ إِلَى بَيت أبي بكر رَضِي الله عَنهُ، يَأْمَن من أَذَى الْمُشْركين، بِخِلَاف مَا لَو جَاءَ أَبُو بكر إِلَيْهِ، وَقيل**:* *يحْتَمل أَن أَبَا بكر كَانَ يَجِيء إِلَيْهِ فِي النَّهَار وَاللَّيْل أَكثر من مرَّتَيْنِ**.*
*........*
*147*
*وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *لَا حلف فِي الْإِسْلَام مَعْنَاهُ: حلف التورات وَمَا يمْنَع الشَّرْع مِنْهُ، وَأما المؤاخاة والمحالفة على طَاعَة الله والتعاون على الْبر فَلم ينْسَخ، إِنَّمَا الْمَنْسُوخ مَا يتَعَلَّق بالجاهلية**.*
*.*
*وَقَالَ أَصْحَابنَا**:* *الضحك أَن يسمع هُوَ نَفسه فَقَط، والقهقهة أَن يسمع غَيره، والتبسم لَا يسمع هُوَ وَلَا غَيره، فالضحك يفْسد الصَّلَاة لَا الْوضُوء، والقهقهة تفْسد الصَّلَاة وَالْوُضُوء جَمِيعًا، والتبسم لَا يفسدهما**.*
*........*

*175*
*وَاخْتلف فِي وُجُوبهَا**:* *فأوجبها اللَّيْث بن سعد فرضا لَيْلَة وَاحِدَة، وَأَجَازَ للْعَبد الْمَأْذُون لَهُ أَن يضيف مِمَّا فِي يَده، وَاحْتج بِحَدِيث عقبَة، وَقَالَت جمَاعَة من أهل الْعلم**:* *الضِّيَافَة من مَكَارِم الْأَخْلَاق فِي باديته وحاضرته، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي**.* *وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *لَيْسَ على أهل الْحَضَر ضِيَافَة، وَقَالَ سَحْنُون**:* *إِنَّمَا الضِّيَافَة على أهل الْقرى، وَأما الْحَضَر فالفندق ينزل فِيهِ المسافرون، وَحَدِيث عقبَة كَانَ فِي أول الْإِسْلَام حِين كَانَت الْمُوَاسَاة وَاجِبَة، فَأَما إِذا أَتَى الله بِالْخَيرِ وَالسعَة فالضيافة مَنْدُوب إِلَيْهَا وَقَوله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *جائزته فِي يَوْم وَلَيْلَة، دَلِيل على أَن الضِّيَافَة لَيست بفريضة، والجائزة فِي لِسَان الْعَرَب المنحة والعطية، وَذَلِكَ تفضل وَلَيْسَ بِوَاجِب وحسين فِي السَّنَد هُوَ الْمعلم**.*
*........*
*177*
*لأبي الدرداء زوجتان كل واحدة منهما كنيتهما أم الدرداء الكبرى صحابية وهي خيرة والصغرى تابعية وهي هجيمة .*
*.......*
*182*
*ن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، تعمد إسكانهما ليخرج الْقسمَيْنِ عَن الشّعْر، وَاخْتلف هَل قَالَه النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم متمثلاً؟ أَو قَالَه من قبل نَفسه لإنشائه فَخرج مَوْزُونا؟ وَإِلَى الأول مَال الطَّبَرِيّ وَغَيره وَبِه جزم ابْن التِّين، وَقَالَ**:* *إنَّهُمَا من شعر عبد الله بن رَوَاحَة، وَاخْتلف أَيْضا فِي جَوَاز تمثل النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بالشعر وإنشاده حاكياً عَن غَيره، فَالصَّحِيح جَوَازه**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *الصحي فِي ذَلِك أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ يتَمَثَّل أَحْيَانًا بِالْبَيْتِ، فَقَالَ**:*
*(**هَل أَنْت إِلَّا إِصْبَع**)*
*إِلَى آخِره**.*
*وَقَالَ**:* *أصدق كلمة قَالَهَا الشَّاعِر**:*
*أَلا كل شَيْء مِمَّا خلا الله بَاطِل*
*على مَا يَجِيء الْآن**.* *وَقَالَت عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا كَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يتَمَثَّل من الْعشْر**:*
*(**ويأتيك بالأخبار من لم تزَود**)*
*فَإِن قلت**:* *قد رُوِيَ عَن جُبَير بن مطعم عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه كَانَ إِذا افْتتح الصَّلَاة يستعيذ من الشَّيْطَان: من همزَة ونفخه ونفثه وَفَسرهُ عَمْرو بن مرّة رَاوِيه قَالَ: نفثه الشّعْر ونفخة الْكبر وهمزه الموته، أَي**:* *الْجُنُون، وَرُوِيَ عَن أبي أُمَامَة الْبَاهِلِيّ أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم قَالَ**:* *لما نزل إِبْلِيس إِلَى الأَرْض قَالَ: يَا رب! إجعل لي قُرْآنًا قَالَ: الشّعْر وَرُوِيَ ابْن لَهِيعَة عَن أبي قبيل المغافري، قَالَ**:* *سَمِعت عبد الله ابْن عمر، يَقُول**:* *من قَالَ ثَلَاثَة أَبْيَات من الشّعْر من تِلْقَاء نَفسه لم يدْخل الفردوس، وَقَالَ ابْن مَسْعُود**:* *الشّعْر مَزَامِير الشَّيْطَان**.* *قلت**:* *قَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ: هَذِه أَخْبَار واهية**) .*
*........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(( 22 ))
ختم وتلخيص المجلد الثاني والعشرين من " عمدة القاري " 
اليوم : الأحد 
الموافق : 25/ شوال / 1442 هجري 
الموافق : 6/ يونيو / 2021 ميلادي 




*207*
*>>>* 
*>>>>* 
*207*
*أَنه لَا بَأْس بِأَن يكتني الرجل بِأبي الْقَاسِم، وَأَن يتسمى مَعَ ذَلِك بِمُحَمد، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِالْحَدِيثِ الْمَذْكُور**.* *قلت**:* *أَرَادَ بالقوم هَؤُلَاءِ: مُحَمَّد بن الْحَنَفِيَّة ومالكاً وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة، ثمَّ افترق هَؤُلَاءِ فرْقَتَيْن، فَقَالَت فرقه، وهم مُحَمَّد ابْن سِيرِين وَإِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ وَالشَّافِعِيّ**:* *لَا يَنْبَغِي لأحد أَن يتكنى بِأبي الْقَاسِم كَانَ اسْمه مُحَمَّدًا أَو لم يكن، وَقَالَت فرقة أُخْرَى، وهم الظَّاهِرِيَّة وَأحمد فِي رِوَايَة**:* *لَا يَنْبَغِي لمن تسمى بِمُحَمد أَن يتكنى بِأبي الْقَاسِم، وَلَا بَأْس لمن لم يتسم بِمُحَمد أَن يتكنى بِأبي الْقَاسِم. وَفِي حَدِيث الْبَاب عَن جَابر على مَا يَأْتِي النَّهْي عَن الْجمع بَينهمَا، أَعنِي**:* *بَين الإسم والكنية، وَقيل**:* *الْمَنْع فِي حَيَاته صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم للإيذاء، وَأبْعد بَعضهم فَمنع التَّسْمِيَة بِمُحَمد وروى سَالم بن أبي الْجَعْد**:* *كتب عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ إِلَى أهل الْكُوفَة: لَا تسموا باسم نَبِي، وروى أَبُو دَاوُد عَن الحكم بن عَطِيَّة عَن ثَابت عَن أنس رَفعه**:* *تسمون أَوْلَادكُم مُحَمَّدًا ثمَّ تلعنوه؟ وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *يحمل النَّهْي على الْكَرَاهَة دون التَّحْرِيم، وَصحح الْأَخْبَار كلهَا وَلَا تعَارض وَلَا نسخ، وَكَانَ إِطْلَاقه لعَلي رَضِي الله عَنهُ فِي*
*ذَلِك إعلاماً مِنْهُ أمته ليُفِيد جَوَازه مَعَ الْكَرَاهَة، وَترك الْإِنْكَار عَلَيْهِ دَلِيل الْكَرَاهَة*
*>>>* 
*208*
*الْمسيب فَإِنَّهُ مِمَّن بَايع تَحت الشَّجَرَة، قَالُوا**:* *لم يرو عَن الْمسيب إلاَّ سعيد**.* *قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *فِيهِ خلاف لما هُوَ الْمَشْهُور من شَرط البُخَارِيّ أَنه لم يرو عَن أحد لَيْسَ لَهُ إلاَّ راوٍ واحدٍ، وَأما جده حزن بن أبي وهب بن عُمَيْر بن عَابِد بن عمرَان بن مَخْزُوم الْقرشِي المَخْزُومِي فَكَانَ من الْمُهَاجِرين وَمن أَشْرَاف قُرَيْش فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، قَالَ الكلاباذي**:* *روى عَن حزن ابْنه الْمسيب حَدِيثا وَاحِدًا فِي الْأَدَب، وحديثاً آخر مَوْقُوفا فِي ذكر أَيَّام الْجَاهِلِيَّة. والْحَدِيث من أَفْرَاده**.*

*....*
*208*
*وَفِي الحَدِيث**:* *إِنَّكُم تدعون يَوْم الْقِيَامَة بأسمائكم وَأَسْمَاء أبائكم، فَأحْسنُوا أسماءكم**.* *وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *لَا يَنْبَغِي لأحد أَن يُسمى باسم قَبِيح الْمَعْنى وَلَا باسم مَعْنَاهُ التَّزْكِيَة والمدح وَنَحْوه، وَلَا باسم مَعْنَاهُ الذَّم والسب، بل الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَن يُسمى بِهِ مَا كَانَ حَقًا وصدقاً**.*
*.........*
*212*
*قَالَ ابْن حبَان**:* *لما كبر إِسْمَاعِيل تغير حفظه فَكثر الْخَطَأ فِي حَدِيثه وَهُوَ لَا يعلم وَقد رَوَاهُ وَهُوَ مختلط، وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *قد رَأَيْت فِي بعض الرِّوَايَات عَن الْأَوْزَاعِيّ أَنه قَالَ: سَأَلت الزُّهْرِيّ عَن هَذَا الحَدِيث فَقَالَ: إِن اسْتخْلف الْوَلِيد بن يزِيد وإلاَّ فَهُوَ الْوَلِيد بن عبد الْملك، وَهَذِه الرِّوَايَة لَا أعلم صِحَّتهَا**.* *قلت**:* *فَإِن صحت دلّت على ثُبُوت الحَدِيث. والوليد بن يزِيد أولى بِهِ لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ مَشْهُورا بالإلحاد مبارزاً بالعناد، وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ**:* *أَسمَاء فرا عينكم لِأَن فِرْعَوْن مُوسَى اسْمه الْوَلِيد، وَلما لم يكن هَذَانِ الحديثان وأمثالهما على شَرط البُخَارِيّ لم يذكر شَيْئا مِنْهُمَا، وَأورد فِي الْبَاب الحَدِيث الَّذِي يدل على الْجَوَاز**.*
*........*
*213*
*حَدِيث صُهَيْب**:* *أَن عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ قَالَ لَهُ مَالك تكنى أَبَا يحيى وَلَيْسَ لَك ولد؟ قَالَ**:* *إِن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، كناني، وروى ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن الزُّهْرِيّ قَالَ**:* *كَانَ رجال من الصَّحَابَة يكتنون قبل أَن يُولد لَهُم**.* *وَأخرج الطَّبَرَانِيّ بِسَنَد صَحِيح عَن عَلْقَمَة عَن ابْن مَسْعُود**:* *أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، كناه أَبَا عبد الرَّحْمَن قبل أَن يُولد لَهُ**.*
*....*
*215*
*الْتحق بذلك قَاضِي الْقُضَاة وَإِن كَانَ اشْتهر فِي بِلَاد الْمشرق من قديم الزَّمَان إِطْلَاق ذَلِك على كَبِير الْقُضَاة، وَقد سلم أهل الغرب من ذَلِك، وَاسم**:* *كَبِير الْقُضَاة، عِنْدهم قَاضِي الْجَمَاعَة**.* *قلت**:* *أول من تسمى قَاضِي الْقُضَاة أَبُو يُوسُف من أَصْحَاب أبي حنيفَة، وَفِي زَمَنه كَانَ أساطين الْفُقَهَاء وَالْعُلَمَاء والمحدثين فَلم ينْقل عَن أحد مِنْهُم إِنْكَار ذَلِك، نعم يمْتَنع أَن يُقَال**:* *أقضى الْقُضَاة، لِأَن مَعْنَاهُ**:* *أحكم الْحَاكِمين، وَالله سُبْحَانَهُ هُوَ أحكم الْحَاكِمين، وَهَذَا أبلغ من قَاضِي الْقُضَاة، لِأَنَّهُ أفعل التَّفْضِيل، وَمن جهلاء هَذَا الزَّمَان من مسطري سجلات الْقُضَاة يَكْتُبُونَ للنائب**:* *أقضى الْقُضَاة، وللقاضي الْكَبِير**:* *قَاضِي الْقُضَاة**.*
*....*
*220*
*بَاب فِي بَيَان جَوَاز رفع الْبَصَر إِلَى السَّمَاء**.* *وَفِيه الرَّد على من قَالَ**:* *لَا يَنْبَغِي النّظر إِلَى السَّمَاء تخشعاً وتذللاً لله تَعَالَى وَهُوَ بعض الزهاد، وروى عَن عَطاء السّلمِيّ أَنه مكث أَرْبَعِينَ سنة لَا ينظر إِلَى السَّمَاء، فحانت مِنْهُ نظرة فَخر مغشياً عَلَيْهِ فَأَصَابَهُ فتق فِي بَطْنه، وَذكر الطَّبَرِيّ عَن إِبْرَاهِيم التَّيْمِيّ أَنه كره أَن يرفع الْبَصَر إِلَى السَّمَاء فِي الدُّعَاء، وَإِنَّمَا نهى عَن ذَلِك الْمُصَلِّي فِي دُعَاء كَانَ أَو غَيره، كَمَا تقدم فِي كتاب الصَّلَاة عَن أنس رَفعه**:* *مَا بَال أَقوام يرفعون أَبْصَارهم إِلَى السَّمَاء فِي الصَّلَاة؟ فَاشْتَدَّ قَوْله فِي ذَلِك حَتَّى قَالَ**:* *لينتهين عَن ذَلِك أَو ليخطفن أَبْصَارهم، وَفِي رِوَايَة مُسلم عَن جَابر نَحوه، وَفِي رِوَايَة ابْن مَاجَه عَن ابْن عمر نَحوه، وَقَالَ**:* *أَن تلتمع، وَصَححهُ ابْن حبَان**.*
*من حَدِيث أَوله**:* *مَاتَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي بَيْتِي ويومي وَبَين سحرِي وَنَحْرِي ... الحَدِيث، وَفِيه**:* *فَرفع بَصَره إِلَى السَّمَاء وَقَالَ: الرفيق الْأَعْلَى، أخرجه هَكَذَا أَحْمد عَن إِسْمَاعِيل ابْن علية عَن أَيُّوب السّخْتِيَانِيّ عَن عبد الله بن أبي مليكَة عَن عَائِشَة، وَقد مضى للْبُخَارِيّ فِي الْوَفَاة النَّبَوِيَّة من طَرِيق حَمَّاد بن زيد عَن أَيُّوب بِتَمَامِهِ لَكِن فِيهِ**:* *فَرفع رَأسه إِلَى السَّمَاء**.* *وَأخرج مُسلم من حَدِيث أبي مُوسَى**:* *كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كثيرا مَا يرفع بَصَره إِلَى السَّمَاء**.* *وَأخرج أَبُو دَاوُد من حَدِيث عبد الله بن سَلام**:* *كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِذا جلس يتحدث يكثر أَن يرفع رَأسه إِلَى السَّمَا*

*...........*
*222*
*وَالْخطْبَة، وَهِي مَأْخُوذَة من أصل كريم ومعدن شرِيف وَلَا ينكرها إلاَّ جَاهِل، وَقد جمع الله لمُوسَى عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام فِي عَصَاهُ من البارهين الْعِظَام مَا آمن بِهِ السَّحَرَة المعاندون لَهُ، واتخذها سُلَيْمَان بن دَاوُد عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَام لخطبته وموعظته وَطول صلَاته، وَكَانَ ابْن مَسْعُود صَاحب عَصا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَكَانَ يخْطب بالقضيب، وَكفى بذلك شرفاً للعصا، وعَلى ذَلِك كَانَت الْخُلَفَاء والخطباء، وَذكر أَن الشعوبية تنكر على خطباء الْعَرَب أَخذ المخصرة وَالْإِشَارَة بهَا إِلَى الْمعَانِي، وهم طَائِفَة تبغض الْعَرَب وتذكر مثالبها وتفضل عَلَيْهَا الْعَجم، وَفِي اسْتِعْمَال الشَّارِع المخصرة الْحجَّة الْبَالِغَة على من أنكرها**.*
*........*
*224*
*(**وتشميت الْعَاطِس**)* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال، مَا ملخصه إِن التَّرْجَمَة مُقَيّدَة بِالْحَمْد والْحَدِيث مُطلق، وَظَاهره أَن كل عاطس يشمت على التَّعْمِيم، وَالْمُنَاسِب للتَّرْجَمَة حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة لِأَنَّهُ مُقَيّد بِالْحَمْد، وَكَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَن يقدم حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة ثمَّ يذكر حَدِيث الْبَراء، ثمَّ اعتذر عَنهُ بِأَن هَذَا من الْأَبْوَاب الَّتِي أعجلته الْمنية عَن تهذيبها، وَقَالَ بَعضهم نصْرَة للْبُخَارِيّ مَا ملخصه**:* *إِنَّه يرد عذره الْمَذْكُور وَإنَّهُ إِنَّمَا الَّذِي فعله إِمَّا إِشَارَة إِلَى مَا وَقع فِي بعض طرق الحَدِيث الَّذِي يُورِدهُ، وَإِمَّا فِي حَدِيث آخر وعد الْعلمَاء ذَلِك من دَقِيق فهمه وَحسن تصرفه، فَإِن إِيثَار الأخفى على الأجلى شحذاً للذهن وبعثاً للطَّالِب على تتبع طرق الحَدِيث. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *أما كَلَام ابْن بطال فَإِنَّهُ غير جلي لِأَنَّهُ لَو قدم الْمُقَيد على الْمُطلق لأورد عَلَيْهِ بِأَن الْمُقَيد جُزْء الْمُطلق، وَتَقْدِيم المتضمن للجزء أولى، وَالَّذِي قَصده يفهم من هَذَا الْوَضع على أَن التَّرْتِيب لَيْسَ بِشَرْط، وَأما كَلَام بَعضهم فَلَا يجدي شَيْئا لِأَن من وقف على حَدِيث من أَحَادِيث الْكتاب يتعسر عَلَيْهِ أَن يقف على مَا وَقع فِي بعض طرقه وَفِي تَحْصِيل حَدِيث آخر. وَقَوله فَإِن فِي إِيثَار الأخفى ... إِلَى آخِره تنويه للنَّاظِر وإحالة على تتبع أَمر مَجْهُول، وَهَذَا لَيْسَ بدأب عِنْد الْعلمَاء**.*
*.......*
*226*
*قَالَ ابْن دَقِيق الْعِيد**:* *وَالَّذِي عِنْدِي أَنه لَا يمْتَنع إلاَّ من خَافَ مِنْهُ ضَرَرا، فَأَما غَيره فيشمت امتثالاً لِلْأَمْرِ، ويناقضه للتكبر فِي مُرَاده**.* *قلت**:* *قد جرت الْعَادة عِنْد سلاطين مصر أَنه إِذا عطس لَا يشمته أحد، وَإِذا دخل عَلَيْهِ أحد لَا يسلم عَلَيْهِ، وَالَّذِي قَالَه الشَّيْخ يعْمل فِيهِ بالتفصيل الْمَذْكُور**.* *وَالْخَامِس**:* *عِنْد الْخطْبَة يَوْم الْجُمُعَة، لِأَن التشميت يخل بالإنصات الْمَأْمُور بِهِ**.* *وَالسَّادِس**:* *من عطس وَهُوَ يُجَامع أَو فِي الْخَلَاء فيؤخر ثمَّ يحمد ويشمته من سَمعه، فَلَو خَالف فَحَمدَ فِي تِلْكَ الْحَالة هَل يسْتَحق التشميت؟ قَالَ بَعضهم**:* *فِيهِ نظر**.* *قلت**:* *النّظر أَنه يشمت لظَاهِر الحَدِيث**.*

*......*
*229*
*(**فَلْيقل: يهديكم الله وَيصْلح بالكم**)* *، قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *ذهب الْجُمْهُور إِلَى هَذَا، وَذهب الْكُوفِيُّونَ إِلَى أَن يَقُول**:* *يغْفر الله لنا وَلكم. وَأخرجه الطَّبَرِيّ عَن ابْن مَسْعُود وَابْن عمر وَغَيرهمَا، وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *ذهب مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ إِلَى أَنه يتَخَيَّر بَين اللَّفْظَيْنِ**.* *قَوْله**: (**بالكم**)* *أَي: شَأْنكُمْ، وَقيل**:* *البال الْحَال، وَقيل**:* *الْقلب**.*
*.........*
*230*
*قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يكون ذَلِك فِي الْقِرَاءَة الأولى ثمَّ نسخت تِلَاوَته معنى، وَلم يطلع عَلَيْهِ ابْن عَبَّاس رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا. وَالْمرَاد بالاستئناس الاسْتِئْذَان بتنحنح وَنَحْوه عِنْد الْجُمْهُور**.* *وَأخرج الطَّبَرِيّ عَن مُجَاهِد**:* *حَتَّى تستأنسوا: تتنحنحوا أَو تنخموا، وَأخرج ابْن أبي حَاتِم بِسَنَد ضَعِيف من حَدِيث أبي أَيُّوب قَالَ**:* *قلت: يَا رَسُول الله} هَذَا السَّلَام فَمَا الِاسْتِئْنَاس؟ قَالَ**:* *يتَكَلَّم الرجل بتسبيحة وَتَكْبِيرَة وَيَتَنَحْنَح فَيُؤذن أهل الْبَيْت. وَأخرج الطَّبَرِيّ من طَرِيق قَتَادَة. الاسْتِئْذَان ثَلَاثًا، فَالْأولى ليسمع، وَالثَّانيَِة لِيَتَأَهَّبُوا لَهُ، وَالثَّالِثَة أَن شاؤوا أذنوا وَإِن شاؤوا أَرَادوا. والاستئناس فِي اللُّغَة طَالب الإيناس وَهُوَ من الْأنس بِالضَّمِّ ضد الوحشة، وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *معنى: تستأنسوا، تستبصروا ليَكُون الدَّاخِل على بَصِيرَة فَلَا يُصَادف مَا لَا يكره صَاحب الْمنزل أَن يطلعوا عَلَيْهِ. وَأخرج من طَرِيق الْبَراء، قَالَ**:* *الِاسْتِئْنَاس فِي كَلَام الْعَرَب*
*........*
*247*
*(**ابْن سلول**)* *بِالرَّفْع لِأَن سلول إسم أم عبد الله، وَلَا يظنّ أَن سلول أَبُو أبيّ*
*........*
*252*
*وَعَن أبي الْوَلِيد بن رشد**:* *أَن الْقيام على أَرْبَعَة أوجه: الأول: مَحْظُور، وَهُوَ أَن يَقع لمن يُرِيد أَن يُقَام إِلَيْهِ تكبراً وتعاظماً على القائمين إِلَيْهِ**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *مَكْرُوه وَهُوَ أَن يَقع لمن لَا يتكبر وَلَا يتعاظم على القائمين، وَلَكِن يخْشَى أَن يدْخل نَفسه بِسَبَب ذَلِك مَا يحذر، وَلما فِيهِ من التَّشَبُّه بالجبابرة**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *جَائِز وَهُوَ أَن يَقع على سَبِيل الْبر وَالْإِكْرَام لمن لَا يُرِيد ذَلِك، ويؤمن مَعَه التَّشَبُّه بالجبابرة**.* *وَالرَّابِع**:* *مَنْدُوب وَهُوَ أَن يقوم لمن قدم من سفر فَرحا بقدومه ليسلم عَلَيْهِ أَو إِلَى من تَجَدَّدَتْ لَهُ نعْمَة فيهنيه بحصولها. أَو مُصِيبَة فيعزيه بِسَبَبِهَا. وَقَالَ التوربشتي فِي* *(**شرح المصابيح**) :* *معنى قَوْله**: (**قومُوا إِلَى سيدكم**)* *أَي: إِلَى إعانته وإنزاله عَن دَابَّته، وَلَو كَانَ المُرَاد التَّعْظِيم لقَالَ**:* *قومُوا لسيدكم، وَاعْترض عَلَيْهِ الطَّيِّبِيّ بِأَنَّهُ لَا يلْزم من كَونه لَيْسَ للتعظيم أَن لَا يكون للإكرام، وَمَا اعتل بِهِ من الْفرق بَين إِلَى وَاللَّام ضَعِيف، لِأَن إِلَى فِي هَذَا الْمقَام فخم من اللَّام، كَأَنَّهُ قيل**:* *قومُوا وامشوا إِلَيْهِ تلقياً وإكراماً، وَهَذَا مَأْخُوذ من ترَتّب الحكم على الْوَصْف الْمُنَاسب الْمشعر بالعلية، فَإِن قَوْله**: (**سيدكم**)* *عِلّة للْقِيَام، وَذَلِكَ لكَونه شريفاً على الْقدر، وَقَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ**:* *الْقيام على وَجه الْبر وَالْإِكْرَام جَائِز كقيام الْأَنْصَار لسعد، وَطَلْحَة لكعب، وَلَا يَنْبَغِي لمن يُقَام لَهُ أَن يعْتَقد اسْتِحْقَاقه لذَلِك، حَتَّى إِن ترك الْقيام لَهُ حنق عَلَيْهِ أَو عاتبه أَو شكاه**.*
*..........*
*255*
*ابْن الْمُبَارك هُوَ عبد الله بن الْمُبَارك الْمروزِي أحد الْأَئِمَّة الْأَعْلَام وحفاظ الْإِسْلَام، وتفقه على أبي حنيفَة وسُفْيَان الثَّوْريّ، وعده أَصْحَابنَا من جملَة أَصْحَاب أبي حنيفَة، وَقَالَ ابْن سعد**:* *مَاتَ بهيت منصرفاً من الْغَزْو سنة إِحْدَى وَثَمَانِينَ وَمِائَة وَله ثَلَاث وَسِتُّونَ سنة، روى لَهُ الْجَمَاعَة**.* 
*..........*
*271*
* (**وأوكوا**)* *من الإيكاء، وَهُوَ الشد والربط والأسقية جمع سقاء وَهِي الْقرْبَة وَفَائِدَته صيانته من الشَّيْطَان فَإِنَّهُ لَا يكْشف غطاء وَلَا يحل سقاء، وَمن الوباء الَّذِي ينزل من السَّمَاء فِي لَيْلَة من السّنة كَمَا ورد بِهِ فِي الحَدِيث، والأعاجم يَقُولُونَ**:* *تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَة فِي كانون الأول، وَمن المقذرات والحشرات،* 
*.......*
*272*
*(**الْخِتَان**)* *وَاجِب على ظَاهر الْأَقْوَال على الرِّجَال وَالنِّسَاء**.* *وَفِي قَول**:* *سنة فِيهَا، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك والكوفيون، وَفِي قَول**:* *وَاجِب على الرِّجَال دون النِّسَاء، وَقد رُوِيَ مَرْفُوعا**:* *الْخِتَان سنة للرِّجَال ومكرمة للنِّسَاء وَلَكِن هَذَا ضَعِيف: وَاخْتلفُوا فِي وقته، فَقَالَت الشَّافِعِيَّة**:* *بعد الْبلُوغ وَيسْتَحب فِي السَّابِع بعد الْولادَة اقْتِدَاء بِأَمْر رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، فِي الْحسن وَالْحُسَيْن رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا فَإِنَّهُ ختنهما يَوْم السَّابِع من ولادتهما، رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِم فِي* *(**مُسْتَدْركه**)* *من حَدِيث عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا وَقَالَ: صَحِيح الْإِسْنَاد، وَقَالَ اللَّيْث**:* *الْخِتَان للغلام مَا بَين سبع سِنِين إِلَى الْعشْر، وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *عَامَّة مَا رَأَيْت الْخِتَان ببلدنا إِذا أشغر، وَقَالَ مَكْحُول**:* *إِن إِبْرَاهِيم، صلوَات الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَامه، ختن ابْنه إِسْحَاق لسبعة أَيَّام وختن ابْنه إِسْمَاعِيل لثلاث عشرَة سنة**.* *قَ*
*...........*
*277*
*مَا ذكره الثَّعْلَبِيّ أَن رجلا أَتَى الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ رَضِي الله عَنهُ فَشَكا إِلَيْهِ الجدوبة فَقَالَ لَهُ الْحسن**:* *اسْتغْفر الله، وَأَتَاهُ آخر فَشَكا إِلَيْهِ الْفقر، فَقَالَ لَهُ**:* *اسْتغْفر الله، وَأَتَاهُ آخر فَقَالَ**:* *ادْع الله لي أَن يَرْزُقنِي إبناً، فَقَالَ**:* *اسْتغْفر الله، وَأَتَاهُ آخر فَشَكا إِلَيْهِ جفاف بساتينه، فَقَالَ لَهُ**:* *اسْتغْفر*
*الله، فَقيل لَهُ**:* *أَتَاك رجال يَشكونَ أبواباً ويسألون أنواعاً فَأَمَرتهمْ كلهم بالاستغفار، فَقَالَ**:* *مَا قلت من ذَات نَفسِي فِي ذَلِك شَيْئا إِنَّمَا اعْتبرت فِيهِ قَول الله عز وَجل حِكَايَة عَن نبيه نوح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام أَنه قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ**. {**اسْتَغْفرُوا ربكُم**}*
*........*
*279*
*شْتِغَاله بِالنّظرِ فِي مصَالح الْأمة ومحاربة الْأَعْدَاء وتأليف الْمُؤَلّفَة وَنَحْو ذَلِك شاغل عَن عَظِيم مقَامه من حُضُور مَعَ الله عز وَجل وفراغه مِمَّا سواهُ، فيراه ذَنبا بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَيْهِ، وَإِن كَانَت هَذِه الْأُمُور من أعظم الطَّاعَات وَأفضل الْأَعْمَال فَهُوَ نزُول عَن عالي دَرَجَته فيستغفر لذَلِك**.* *وَقيل**:* *كَانَ دَائِما فِي الترقي فِي الْأَحْوَال فَإِذا رأى مَا قبلهَا دونه اسْتغْفر مِنْهُ، كَمَا قيل**:* *حَسَنَات الْأَبْرَار سيئات المقربين، وَقيل**:* *يَتَجَدَّد للطبع غفلات تفْتَقر إِلَى الاسْتِغْفَار**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *هفوات الطباع البشرية لَا يسلم مِنْهَا أحد، والأنبياء عَلَيْهِم الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام وَإِن عصموا من الْكَبَائِر فَلم يعصموا من الصَّغَائِر**.* *قلت**:* *لَا نسلم ذَلِك، بل عصموا من الصَّغَائِر والكبائر جَمِيعًا قبل النُّبُوَّة وَبعدهَا*
*.......*
*292*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *هُوَ وَقت شرِيف خصّه الله عز وَجل بالتنزل فِيهِ فيتفضل على عباده بإجابة دُعَائِهِمْ وَإِعْطَاء سُؤَالهمْ فِيهِ وغفران ذنوبهم، وَهُوَ وَقت غَفلَة وخلوة واستغراق فِي النّوم واستلذاذ لَهُ، ومفارقة اللَّذَّة والدعة صَعب لَا سِيمَا على أهل الرَّفَاهِيَة، وَفِي زمن الْبرد، وَكَذَا أهل التَّعَب مَعَ قصر اللَّيْل، فالسعيد من يغتنم هَذَا، والموفق هُوَ الله عز وَجل*
*.* *قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *وَهَذَا الدُّعَاء من الْجَوَامِع إِذْ فِيهِ اعْتِرَاف بغاية التَّقْصِير وَهُوَ كَونه ظَالِما ظلما كثيرا، وَطلب غَايَة الإنعام الَّتِي هِيَ الْمَغْفِرَة وَالرَّحْمَة، إِذْ الْمَغْفِرَة ستر الذُّنُوب ومحوها، وَالرَّحْمَة إِيصَال الْخيرَات**.* *فَالْأول**:* *عبارَة عَن الزحزحة عَن النَّار، وَالثَّانِي**:* *إِدْخَال الْجنَّة، وَهَذَا هُوَ الْفَوْز الْعَظِيم، أللهم اجْعَلْنَا من الفائزين بكرمك يَا أكْرم الأكرمين**.*
*...........*
*296*
*قَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *كَانُوا قد عرفُوا أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مَا استرحم لإِنْسَان قطّ فِي غزَاة يَخُصُّهُ بِهِ إلاَّ اسْتشْهد، فَلَمَّا سمع عمر رَضِي الله عَنهُ ذَلِك قَالَ**:* *لَو متعتنا بعامر**.* 
*.........*
*302*
*قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *حَدثنِي أَبُو بكر الرَّازِيّ قَالَ: كنت بأصبهان عِنْد أبي نعيم أكتب الحَدِيث عَنهُ، وَهُنَاكَ شيخ يُقَال لَهُ**:* *أَبُو بكر بن عَليّ، عَلَيْهِ مدَار الْفتيا، فسعى بِهِ عِنْد السُّلْطَان فسجنه، فَرَأَيْت النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي الْمَنَام وَجِبْرِيل عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام عَن يَمِينه يُحَرك شَفَتَيْه بالتسبيح لَا يفتر فَقَالَ لي النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *قل لأبي بكر بن عَليّ يَدْعُو بِدُعَاء الكرب الَّذِي فِي* *(**صَحِيح البُخَارِيّ**)* *حَتَّى يفرج الله عَنهُ، قَالَ**:* *فَأَصْبَحت فَأَخْبَرته فَدَعَا بِهِ فَلم يكن إلاَّ قَلِيلا حَتَّى أخرج من السجْن**.* *وَقَالَ الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ رَحمَه الله**:* *أرسل إِلَى الْحجَّاج فقلتهن، فَقَالَ**:* *وَالله أرْسلت إِلَيْك وَأَنا أُرِيد أَن أَقْتلك فلأنت الْيَوْم أحب إِلَى من كَذَا وَكَذَا، وَزَاد فِي لَفظه**:* *فسل حَاجَتك**.*

*............*
*304*
*قَالُوا فِي تَعْرِيف الْقَضَاء وَالْقدر**:* *الْقَضَاء هُوَ الحكم بالكليات على سَبِيل الْإِجْمَال فِي الْأَزَل، وَالْقدر هُوَ الحكم بِوُقُوع الجزئيات الَّتِي لتِلْك الكليات على سَبِيل التَّفْصِيل فِي الْإِنْزَال، قَالَ الله تَعَالَى**: { (51)* *وَإِن من شَيْء. . إِلَّا بِقدر مَعْلُوم**}*
*..........*
الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات "

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

المجلد (( 23 ))

اليوم : السبت 
الموافق 12/ يونيو / 2021 ميلادي 
الموافق : 2/ ذو القعدة / 1442 هجري 

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
ختم  وتلخيص المجدل الثالث والعشرين من " عمدة القاري " للحافظ العيني رحمه الله 

*..........*

*( 23 )*
*(23/7)*
*(**وَأَعُوذ بك من فتْنَة الدُّنْيَا**)* *قَالَ شُعْبَة: سَأَلت عبد الْملك بن عُمَيْر عَن فتْنَة الدُّنْيَا؟ قَالَ الدَّجَّال**:* *كَذَا فِي رِوَايَة الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يّ، وَإِطْلَاق الدُّنْيَا على الدَّجَّال لكَون فتنته أعظم الْفِتَن الكائنة فِي الدُّنْيَا، وَقد ورد ذَلِك صَرِيحًا فِي حَدِيث أبي أُمَامَة رَضِي الله عَنهُ، قَالَ**:* *خَطَبنَا رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فَذكر الحَدِيث وَفِيه أَنه: لم تكن فتْنَة فِي الأَرْض مُنْذُ ذَرأ الله ذُرِّيَّة آدم أعظم من فتْنَة الدَّجَّال، أخرجه أَبُو دَاوُد وَابْن مَاجَه**.*
*.........*
*23/10*
*انَ أكْثَرُ دُعاءِ النبيِّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: اللَّهُمَّ** { (2)* *رَبنَا آتنا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَة وَفِي الْآخِرَة حَسَنَة وقنا عَذَاب النَّار**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 102**)
.............................. ..............*

*وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *إِنَّمَا كَانَ يكثر الدُّعَاء بِهَذِهِ الْآيَة لجمعها مَعَاني الدُّعَاء كُله من أَمر الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة، قَالَ**:* *والحسنة عِنْدهم هَهُنَا النِّعْمَة، فَسَأَلَ نعيم الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَة والوقاية من الْعَذَاب** .....................*
*قَالَ الْحسن: الْحَسَنَة فِي الدُّنْيَا الْعلم وَالْعِبَادَة، وَفِي الْآخِرَة الْجنَّة**.* *وَقَالَ قَتَادَة**:* *الْحَسَنَة فِي الدُّنْيَا الْعَافِيَة وَقَالَ السّديّ فِي الدُّنْيَا المَال وَفِي الْآخِرَة الْجنَّة وَعَن مُحَمَّد بن كَعْب الْقرظِيّ الزَّوْجَة الصَّالِحَة من الْحَسَنَات*
*........*
*20*
*وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *قَالَ الْقَرَافِيّ فِي* *(**كتاب الْقَوَاعِد**) :* *قَول الْقَائِل فِي دُعَائِهِ: اللَّهُمَّ اغْفِر لي وَلِجَمِيعِ الْمُسلمين، دُعَاء بالمحال لِأَن صَاحب الْكَبِيرَة يدْخل النَّار وَدخُول النَّار يُنَافِي الغفران**.* *أَقُول**:* *فِيهِ منع ومعارضة، أما الْمَنْع فَلَا نسلم الْمُنَافَاة إِذا الْمنَافِي هُوَ الدُّخُول المخلد كَمَا للْكفَّار إِذْ الْإِخْرَاج من النَّار بالشفاعة وَنَحْوهَا أَيْضا غفران، وَأما الْمُعَارضَة فَهِيَ بقوله تَعَالَى حِكَايَة عَن نوح عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام**: { (71)* *رب اغْفِر لي ولوالدي وَلمن دخل بَيْتِي. . مُؤمنا وَلِلْمُؤْمنِين  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات**} (**نوح: 82**)* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم: نقل الْكرْمَانِي تبعا لمغلطاي عَن الْقَرَافِيّ ... إِلَى آخِره**.*
*قلت**:* *قطّ لم يتبع الْكرْمَانِي أحدا فِي نَقله هَذَا عَن الْقَرَافِيّ**.* *وَفِيه**:* *ترك الْأَدَب أَيْضا حَيْثُ يُصَرح بقوله مغلطاي، وَلَو كَانَ الشَّيْخ عَلَاء الدّين مغلطاي تِلْمِيذه أَو رَفِيقه فِي الِاشْتِغَال لم يكن من الْأَدَب أَن يذكرهُ باسمه بِدُونِ التَّعْظِيم،*
*..........*
*33*
*والأمل مَذْمُوم لجَمِيع النَّاس إلاَّ الْعلمَاء فلولا أملهم وَطوله لما صنفوا وَلما ألفوا، وَقد نبه عَلَيْهِ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ بقوله**:*
*(**وآمال الرِّجَال لَهُم فضوح ... سوى أمل المُصَنّف ذِي الْعُلُوم**)*
*وَالْفرق بَين الأمل وَالتَّمَنِّي أَن الأمل مَا يقوم بِسَبَب وَالتَّمَنِّي بِخِلَافِهِ، وَقَالَ بعض الْحُكَمَاء**:* *إِن الْإِنْسَان لَا يَنْفَكّ عَن الأمل فَإِن فَاتَهُ الأمل عول على التَّمَنِّي وَقيل: كَثْرَة التَّمَنِّي تخلق الْعقل وتفسد الدّين وتطرد القناعة، وَقَالَ الشَّاعِر*
*(**الله أصدق والآمال كَاذِبَة ... وَجل هَذَا المنى فِي الصَّدْر وسواس**)*



*.......*
*وَقَالَ صَاحب* *(**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *روينَا فِي كتاب أبي اللَّيْث السَّمرقَنْدِي، رَحمَه الله قَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**صَلَاح أول هَذِه الْأمة بالزهد وَالْيَقِين وَيهْلك آخرهَا بالبخل والأمل**)* *قلت: روى هَذَا الحَدِيث عبد الله بن عَمْرو رَفعه، أخرجه الطَّبَرَانِيّ وَابْن أبي الدُّنْيَا، وَأثر عَليّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، أخرجه ابْن الْمُبَارك فِي* *(**رقائقه**)* *وَرَوَاهُ نعيم بن حَمَّاد عَن سُلَيْمَان ابْن خَلاد: حَدثنَا سُفْيَان عَن زبيد اليامي عَن مهَاجر الطَّبَرِيّ عَنهُ**.*
*......*
*36*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي المُرَاد بالتعمير فِي الْآيَة على أَقْوَال فَعَن مَسْرُوق**:* *أَنه أَرْبَعُونَ سنة، وَعَن مُجَاهِد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *سِتّ وَأَرْبَعُونَ سنة، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس**:* *سَبْعُونَ سنة، وَعَن سهل بن سعد**:* *سِتُّونَ سنة، وَعَن أبي هُرَيْرَة**:* *من عمر سِتِّينَ سنة أَو سبعين سنة، فقد أعذر الله إِلَيْهِ فِي الْعُمر**.* *قَوْله**: {**وَجَاءَكُم النذير**}* *اخْتلفُوا فِيهِ، فَقيل**:* *الرَّسُول صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَعَن زيد بن عَليّ**:* *الْقُرْآن، وَعَن عِكْرِمَة وسُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة ووكيع**:* *الشيب، وَهُوَ الْأَصَح*
*......*
*50*
*(**بَاب مَا قدَّمَ مِنْ مالِهِ فَهْوَ لَهُ**)*

*وَالْمرَاد**:* *بالتقديم صرف مَاله قبل مَوته فِي مَوَاضِع القربات، وَهَذِه التَّرْجَمَة مَعَ حَدِيث الْبَاب تدل على أَن إِنْفَاق المَال فِي وُجُوه الْبر أفضل من تَركه لوَرثَته**.* *فَإِن قلت**:* *هَذَا يُعَارض قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لسعد رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**: (**إِنَّك أَن تذر وَرثتك أَغْنِيَاء خير من أَن تتركهم عَالَة يَتَكَفَّفُونَ النَّاس**)* *قلت: لَا تعَارض بَينهمَا لِأَن سَعْدا أَرَادَ أَن يتَصَدَّق بِمَالِه كُله فِي مَرضه. وَكَانَ وَارثه بنته، وَلَا طَاقَة لَهَا على الْكسْب فَأمره أَن يتَصَدَّق مِنْهُ بِثُلثِهِ وَيكون بَاقِيه لابنته وَبَيت المَال، وَحَدِيث الْبَاب إِنَّمَا خَاطب بِهِ أَصْحَابه فِي صحتهم وحرضهم على تَقْدِيم شَيْء من مَالهم لينفعهم يَوْم الْقِيَامَة، وَلَيْسَ المُرَاد مِنْهُ أَن تَقْدِيم جَمِيع مَاله عِنْد مَرضه، فَإِن ذَلِك تَحْرِيم للْوَرَثَة وتركهم فُقَرَاء يسْأَلُون النَّاس، وَإِنَّمَا الشَّارِع جعل لَهُ التَّصَرُّف فِي مَاله بِالثُّلثِ فَقَط**.*
*(**المكثرون هم الأخسرون**)* *وَمَعْنَاهُ: المكثرون من المَال هم المقلون فِي الثَّوَاب يَعْنِي كَثْرَة المَال تؤول بِصَاحِبِهِ إِلَى الإقلال من الْحَسَنَات يَوْم الْقِيَامَة إِذا لم يُنْفِقهُ فِي طَاعَة الله تَعَالَى، فَإِن أنفقهُ فِيهَا كَانَ غَنِيا من الْحَسَنَات يَوْم الْقِيَامَة**.*



*.......*
*55*
*وَأحمد بن شبيب بِفَتْح الشين الْمُعْجَمَة وَكسر الْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة الأولى ابْن سعيد الحبطي بِفَتْح الْحَاء الْمُهْملَة وَالْبَاء الْمُوَحدَة وبالطاء الْمُهْملَة نِسْبَة إِلَى الحبطات من بني تَمِيم الْبَصْرِيّ وَهُوَ من أَفْرَاد البُخَارِيّ، وَضَعفه ابْن عبد الْبر تبعا لأبي الْفَتْح الْأَزْدِيّ، والأزدي غير مرضِي فَلَا يتبع فِي ذَلِك**.*
*قلت**:* *فَلذَلِك قَالَ فِي* *(**رجال الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**) :* *روى عَنهُ البُخَارِيّ فِي غير مَوضِع مَقْرُونا إِسْنَاده بِإِسْنَاد آخر، وَأَبوهُ شبيب بن سعيد روى عَنهُ ابْنه أَحْمد فِي الاستقراض ومناقب عُثْمَان مُفردا، وَفِي غير مَوضِع مَقْرُونا، وَيُونُس هُوَ ابْن يزِيد**.*
*............*
*59*
*وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *اشكل الْأَمر فِي شدّ الْحجر على قوم حَتَّى توهموا أَنه تَصْحِيف من الحجز بالزاي جمع الحجزة الَّتِي يشد بهَا الْإِنْسَان وَسطه، لَكِن من أَقَامَ بالحجاز عرف عَادَة أَهله فِي أَن المجاعة تصيبهم كثيرا فَإِذا خوى الْبَطن لم يكن مَعَه الانتصاب فيعمد حينئذٍ إِلَى صَفَائِح رقاق فِي طول الْكَفّ فيربطها على الْبَطن فتعتدل الْقَامَة بعض الِاعْتِدَال**.*
*قلت**:* *وَمِمَّنْ أنكر ربط الْحجر ابْن حبَان فِي* *(**صَحِيحه**) :* *قَوْله**: (**على طريقهم**)* *أَي: طَرِيق النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَأَصْحَابه مِمَّن كَانَ طَرِيق مَنَازِلهمْ إِلَى الْمَسْجِد متحدة**.*
*........*
*65*
*وَقَالَ مُجاهِدٌ**:* *سَداداً سَدِيداً صِدْقاً*
*قَول مُجَاهِد هَذَا ثَبت عِنْد الْأَكْثَرين وَثَبت عِنْد الطَّبَرِيّ وَالْفِرْيَابِي عَن مُجَاهِد فِي قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**قولا سديداً**} (**النِّسَاء: 92**)* *قَالَ: سداداً**.* *والسداد بِفَتْح السِّين**:* *الْعدْل المعتدل الْكَافِي وبالكسر مَا يسد الْخلَل، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *زعم مغلطاي وَتَبعهُ شَيخنَا ابْن الملقن أَن الطَّبَرِيّ وصل تَفْسِير مُجَاهِد عَن مُوسَى بن هَارُون عَن عَمْرو بن طَلْحَة عَن أَسْبَاط عَن السّديّ عَن ابْن أبي نجيح عَن مُجَاهِد، وَهَذَا وهم فَاحش، فَمَا للسدي عَن ابْن أبي نجيح رِوَايَة**.*
*قلت**:* *رِعَايَة الْأَدَب مَطْلُوبَة، وليته قَالَ**:* *الشَّيْخ مغلطاي، أَو عَلَاء الدّين، فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ يُقَال لَهُ**:* *عَلَاء الدّين مَعَ أَنه هُوَ شيخ شَيْخه، لِأَنَّهُ كثيرا مَا يذكرهُ فِي شَرحه بتعظيم، وَقد علم أَنه إِذا اجْتمع الْمُثبت والنافي أَخذ بقول الْمُثبت لِأَن لَهُ زِيَادَة علم**.*
*............*
*75*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *النذير الْعُرْيَان رجل من خثعم حمل عَلَيْهِ رجل يَوْم ذِي الخلصة فَقطع يَده وَيَد امْرَأَته فَانْصَرف إِلَى قومه فَحَذَّرَهُمْ فَضرب بِهِ الْمثل فِي تحقق الْخبز**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن السّكيت**:* *اسْم الرجل الَّذِي حمل عَلَيْهِ عَوْف بن عَامر الْيَشْكُرِي، وَالْمَرْأَة كَانَت من بني كنَانَة، وتنزيل هَذِه الْقِصَّة على لفظ الحَدِيث بعيد لِأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ*
*فِيهَا أَنه كَانَ عُريَانا**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عبد الْملك**:* *هَذَا مثل قديم، وَذَلِكَ أَن رجلا لَقِي جَيْشًا فجردوه وعروه، فجَاء إِلَى الْمَدِينَة فَقَالَ**:* *إِنِّي رَأَيْت الْجَيْش بعيني وَإِنِّي أَنا النذير لكم وتروني عُريَانا جردني الْجَيْش فالنجاء النَّجَاء، وَقَالَ ابْن السّكيت**:* *ضرب بِهِ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْمثل لأمته لِأَنَّهُ تجرد لإنذارهم**.*
*........*
*82*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *إِذا حدث العَبْد نَفسه بالمعصية لم يُؤَاخذ، فَإِذا عزم فقد خرج عَن تحديث النَّفس فَيصير من أَعمال الْقلب، فَإِن عقد النِّيَّة على الْفِعْل فحينئذٍ يَأْثَم، وَبَيَان الْفرق بَين الْهم والعزم أَنه لَو حدث نَفسه فِي الصَّلَاة وَهُوَ فِيهَا بقطعها لم تَنْقَطِع، فَإِذا عزم حكمنَا بقطعها**.*
*وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *وَفِي هَذَا الحَدِيث تَصْحِيح مقَالَة من يَقُول: إِن الْحفظَة تكْتب مَا يهم بِهِ العَبْد من حَسَنَة أَو سَيِّئَة، وَتعلم اعْتِقَاده كَذَلِك، ورد مقَالَة من زعم أَن الْحفظَة لَا تكْتب إلاَّ مَا ظهر من عمل العَبْد وَتسمع**.* *فَإِن قيل**:* *الْملك لَا يعلم الْغَيْب فَكيف يعلم بهم العَبْد؟ قيل لَهُ**:* *قد جَاءَ فِي الحَدِيث أَنه اذا هم بحسنة فاحت مِنْهُ رَائِحَة طيبَة، وَإِذا هم بسيئة فاحت مِنْهُ رَائِحَة كريهة**.*
*.........*
*81*
*وَفِي الْعُزْلَة عَن النَّاس فَوَائِد كَثِيرَة وأقلها الْبعد من شرِّهم وَقد قَالَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاء**:* *وجدت النَّاس أكبر ثقلة، وروى ابْن الْمُبَارك**:* *أخبرنَا*
*شُعْبَة عَن حبيب بن عبد الرَّحْمَن عَن حَفْص بن عَاصِم**:* *أَن عمر بن الْخطاب رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قَالَ**:* *خُذُوا حظكم من الْعُزْلَة، وَفِي رِوَايَة قَالَ عمر**:* *الْعُزْلَة رَاحَة من خليط السوء، وروى الطَّحَاوِيّ من حَدِيث ابْن عَبَّاس رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا**:* *أَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ**:* *أَلا أخْبركُم بِخَير النَّاس منزلا؟ قُلْنَا**:* *بلَى يَا رَسُول الله* *{**قَالَ: رجل أَخذ بعنان فرسه فِي سَبِيل الله**}* *وأخبركم بِالَّذِي يَلِيهِ؟ رجل معتزل فِي شعب يُقيم الصَّلَاة ويؤتي الزَّكَاة، ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *فَإِن قَالَ قَائِل: أَيْن مَا روى عَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، من قَوْله**:* *الْمُسلم الَّذِي يخالط النَّاس ويصبر على أذاهم خير من الْمُسلم الَّذِي لَا يخالط النَّاس وَلَا يصبر على أذاهم؟*
*المصرية الَّتِي هِيَ كرْسِي الْإِسْلَام لَا يتَوَلَّى فِيهَا الْقُضَاة والحكام وَسَائِر أَصْحَاب المناصب إِلَّا بالرشي والبراطيل، وَلَا يُوجد هَذَا فِي بِلَاد الرّوم وَلَا فِي بِلَاد الْعَجم**.*
*.*
*.....*
*المصرية الَّتِي هِيَ كرْسِي الْإِسْلَام لَا يتَوَلَّى فِيهَا الْقُضَاة والحكام وَسَائِر أَصْحَاب المناصب إِلَّا بالرشي والبراطيل، وَلَا يُوجد هَذَا فِي بِلَاد الرّوم وَلَا فِي بِلَاد الْعَجم**.*
*........*
*86*
*قيل**:* *إِن أَكثر النَّاس أهل نقص وَأهل الْفضل عَددهمْ قَلِيل بِمَنْزِلَة الرَّاحِلَة فِي الْإِبِل الحمولة**.* *قَالَ الله تَعَالَى**: {**وَلَكِن ثر النَّاس لَا يعلمُونَ**} (**الْأَعْرَاف: 781 وَغَيرهَا**)* *وَقَوله**: {**وَلَكِن أَكْثَرهم يجهلون**} (**الْأَنْعَام: 111**)* *وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ: الَّذِي يُنَاسب التَّمْثِيل أَن الرجل الجواد الذي يتَحَمَّل أثقال النَّاس والحمالات عَنْهُم ويكشف كربهم عَزِيز الْوُجُود كالراحلة فِي الْإِبِل الْكَثِيرَة**.*

*........*
*86*
*وَفِي الصَّحَابَة من يُسمى بجندب خَمْسَة أنفس**:* *جُنْدُب بن جُنَادَة أَبُو ذَر الْغِفَارِيّ، وجندب بن مكين الْجُهَنِيّ، وجندب بن ضَمرَة الجندعي، وجندب بن كَعْب الْعَبْدي، وجندب بن عبد الله البَجلِيّ وَهُوَ الَّذِي روى عَنهُ سَلمَة بن كهيل، وَالْأَشْهر مِنْهُم أَبُو ذَر الْغِفَارِيّ، فَقَالَ خَليفَة بن خياط**:* *مَاتَ جُنْدُب يَعْنِي: أَبَا ذَر سنة اثْنَتَيْنِ وَثَلَاثِينَ بالربذة، قَرْيَة من قرى الْمَدِينَة فِي خلَافَة عُثْمَان رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، وَصلى عَلَيْهِ ابْن مَسْعُود. وَأما جُنْدُب الْمَذْكُور فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث فَلم يذكر أحد تَارِيخ وَفَاته*
*.......*
*89*
*وَقَالَ الْقشيرِي**:* *قرب العَبْد من ربه يَقع أَولا بإيمانه ثمَّ بإحسانه، وَقرب الرب من عَبده مَا يَخُصُّهُ بِهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا من عرفانه، وَفِي الْآخِرَة من رضوانه، وَفِيمَا بَين ذَلِك من وُجُوه لطفه وامتنانه، وَلَا يتم قرب العَبْد من الْحق إلاَّ ببعده من الْخلق**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَقرب الرب بِالْعلمِ وَالْقُدْرَة عَام للنَّاس، وباللطف والنصرة خَاص بالخواص، وبالتأنيس خَاص بالأولياء**.* 
*.........*
*97*
*أول النَّهَار وَآخره بِالنِّسْبَةِ إِلَى أهل الدُّنْيَا، وَالَّذِي يعرض على الْمُؤمن مقعدان يراهما جَمِيعًا. وَفَائِدَة الْعرض لِلْمُؤمنِ نوع من الْفَرح وللكافر نوع من الْعَذَاب، وَالْعرض على الرّوح حَقِيقَة وعَلى مَا يتَّصل بِهِ من الْبدن الِاتِّصَال الَّذِي يُمكن بِهِ إِدْرَاك التَّنْعِيم أَو التعذيب**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال حاكياً عَن غَيره**:* *إِن المُرَاد بِالْعرضِ هُنَا الْإِخْبَار بِأَن هَذَا مَوضِع جزائكم على أَعمالكُم عِنْد الله، لِأَن الْعرض لَا يَقع على شَيْء فانٍ، فالعرض الَّذِي يَدُوم إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة هُوَ الْعرض الَّذِي على الْأَرْوَاح خَاصَّة، وَاعْترض عَلَيْهِ بِأَن حمل الْعرض على الْإِخْبَار عدُول عَن الظَّاهِر بِغَيْر مُقْتَضى لذَلِك، فَلَا يجوز الْعُدُول إلاَّ بصارفٍ يصرفهُ عَن الظَّاهِر. انْتهى**.*
*قلت**:* *فِيهِ نظر لِأَن الْأَبدَان تفنى وَالَّذِي يفنى حكمه حكم المعدم وَلَا يتَصَوَّر الْعرض على الْمَعْدُوم**.* *وَقَوله**: (**عدُول عَن الظَّاهِر بِغَيْر مُقْتَضى، غير مُسلم لِأَن الحكم بِالظَّاهِرِ مُتَعَذر، والصارف عَن الظَّاهِر مَوْجُود وَهُوَ امْتنَاع الْعرض على الْمَعْدُوم، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *يُؤَيّد الْحمل على الظَّاهِر أَن الْخَبَر ورد على الْعُمُوم فِي الْمُؤمن وَالْكَافِر، فَلَو اخْتصَّ الْعرض بِالروحِ لم يكن للشهيد فِي ذَلِك كثير فَائِدَة لِأَن روحه منعمة جزما، كَمَا فِي الْأَحَادِيث الصَّحِيحَة، وَكَذَا روح الْكَافِر معذبة فِي النَّار جزما، فَإِذا حمل على الرّوح الَّتِي لَهَا اتِّصَال بِالْبدنِ ظَهرت فَائِدَة ذَلِك فِي حق الشَّهِيد، وَفِي حق الْكَافِر أَيْضا. انْتهى**.*

*........*
*100*
*الْعَاشِر**:* *الْمَلَائِكَة كلهم، جزم بِهِ ابْن حزم فِي* *(**الْملَل والنحل**) :* *فَقَالَ: الْمَلَائِكَة أَرْوَاح لَا أَرْوَاح فِيهَا فَلَا يموتون أصلا**.*
*.....*
*101*
*وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *يَده عبارَة عَن قدرته وإحاطته بِجَمِيعِ مخلوقاته، وَالْيَد تَأتي لمعان كَثِيرَة**:* *بِمَعْنى الْقُوَّة وَمِنْه قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَاذْكُر عَبدنَا دَاوُد ذَا الأيد**} (**ص: 71**)* *وَبِمَعْنى الْملك، وَمِنْه قَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**قل إِن الْفضل بيد الله**} (**آل عمرَان: 37**)* *، وَبِمَعْنى**:* *النِّعْمَة تَقول: كم يَد لي عِنْد فلَان، أَي**:* *كم من نعْمَة أسديتها إِلَيْهِ، وَبِمَعْنى الصِّلَة وَمِنْه قَوْله تَعَالَى**: { (2)* *أَو يعْفُو الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ عقدَة النِّكَاح**} (**الْبَقَرَة: 732**)* *وَبِمَعْنى الْجَارِحَة، وَمِنْه قَوْله تَعَالَى**: { (38)* *وَخذ بِيَدِك ضغثا} وَبِمَعْنى الذل وَمِنْه قَوْله تَعَالَى* *(**حَتَّى يُعْطوا الْجِزْيَة عَن يَد**)* *قَالَ الْهَرَوِيّ أَي عَن ذل وَقَوله تَعَالَى* *(**يَد الله فَوق ايديهم**) (**ص: 44**)* *قيل: فِي الْوَفَاء، وَقيل**:* *فِي الثَّوَاب**.* *وَفِي الحَدِيث**: (**هَذِه يَدي لَك**)* *، أَي**:* *استسلمت لَك وانقدت لَك، وَقد يُقَال ذَلِك للعاتب، وَالْيَد الاستسلام. قَالَ الشَّاعِر**.*
*(**أطَاع يدا بالْقَوْل فَهُوَ ذَلُول**)*
*أَي**:* *انْقَادَ واستسلم. وَالْيَد السُّلْطَان، وَالْيَد الطَّاعَة، وَالْيَد الْجَمَاعَة، وَالْيَد الْأكل، وَالْيَد النَّدَم**:*
*........*
*114*
*وَوصل مُتَابَعَته إِسْحَاق بن رَاهَوَيْه فِي* *(**مُسْنده**) :* *عَن النَّضر بن شُمَيْل عَن أبي عَامر الخزاز بِزِيَادَة فِيهِ وَهِي قَوْله: عَن عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا، قَالَ**:* *قَالَت إِنِّي لأعْلم أَي آيَة فِي الْقُرْآن أَشد**.* *فَقَالَ لي النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *وَمَا هِيَ قلت**: {**من يعْمل سوء يجز بِهِ**} (**النِّسَاء: 321**)* *فَقَالَ: إِن الْمُؤمن يجازى بِأَسْوَأ عمله فِي الدُّنْيَا، يُصِيبهُ الْمَرَض حَتَّى النكبة، وَلَكِن من نُوقِشَ الْحساب عذب**.*
*.........*
*117*
*(**سَبَقَك بهَا عكاشة**)* *اخْتلفُوا فِي الْحِكْمَة فِي قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بِهَذَا القَوْل، فَقَالَ الْفراء**:* *كَانَ الآخر منافقاً، ورد هَذَا بِأَن الأَصْل فِي الصَّحَابَة عدم النِّفَاق، وَقيل**:* *إِن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، علم بِالْوَحْي أَنه يُجَاب فِي عكاشة وَلم يَقع ذَلِك فِي حق الآخر، وَقَالَ ابْن الْجَوْزِيّ**:* *يظْهر لي الأول سَأَلَ عَن صدق قلب فَأُجِيب، وَأما الثَّانِي فَيحْتَمل أَن يكون أَرَادَ حسم الْمَادَّة، فَلَو قَالَ للثَّانِي**:* *نعم، فَلَا شكّ أَن يقوم ثَالِث ورابع إِلَى مَا لَا نِهَايَة لَهُ، وَلَيْسَ كل النَّاس يصلح لذَلِك، وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *لم يكن عِنْد الثَّانِي من تِلْكَ الْأَحْوَال مَا كَانَ عِنْد عكاشة، فَلذَلِك لم يجب**.* *وَقَالَ السُّهيْلي**:* *الَّذِي عِنْدِي فِي هَذَا أَنَّهَا كَانَت سَاعَة إِجَابَة علمهَا صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَاتفقَ أَن الرجل قَالَ بَعْدَمَا انْقَضتْ، وَالله أعلم**.*
*.......*
*123*
*وتمسكوا بقوله تَعَالَى* *{**فَمَا تنفعهم شَفَاعَة الشافعين**}* *وَغير ذَلِك من الْآيَات وَأجَاب أهل السّنة بِأَنَّهَا فِي الْكفَّار وَجَاءَت الْأَحَادِيث بِإِثْبَات الشَّفَاعَة المحمدية متواترة وَدلّ عَلَيْهَا قَوْله تَعَالَى* *{**عَسى أَن يَبْعَثك رَبك مقَاما مَحْمُودًا**}* *وَالْجُمْهُور على أَن المُرَاد بِهِ الشَّفَاعَة وَبَالغ الواحدي فَنقل فِيهِ الْإِجْمَاع وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ قَالَ أَكثر أهل التَّأْوِيل الْمقَام الْمَحْمُود هُوَ الَّذِي يقومه النَّبِي - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم َ - ليريحهم من كرب الْموقف وَرُوِيَ أَحَادِيث كَثِيرَة تدل على أَن الْمقَام الْمَحْمُود الشَّفَاعَة عَن ابْن عَبَّاس مَوْقُوفا وَعَن أبي هُرَيْرَة مَرْفُوعا وَعَن أبي مَسْعُود كَذَلِك وَعَن الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَقَتَادَة وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ أَيْضا قَالَ لَيْث عَن مُجَاهِد فِي قَوْله مقَاما مَحْمُودًا يجلسه مَعَه على عَرْشه ثمَّ أسْندهُ وَبَالغ الواحدي فِي رد هَذَا القَوْل وَنقل النقاش عَن أبي دَاوُد صَاحب السّنَن أَنه قَالَ من أنكر هَذَا فَهُوَ مُتَّهم وَقد جَاءَ عَن ابْن مَسْعُود عِنْد الثَّعْلَبِيّ وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس عِنْد أبي الشَّيْخ عَن عبد الله بن سَلام رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ أَن مُحَمَّدًا يَوْم الْقِيَامَة على كرْسِي الرب بَين يَدي الرب* 
*.......*
*127*
*وَقَالَ الْغَزالِيّ فِي* *(**كشف عُلُوم الْآخِرَة**) :* *إِن بَين إتْيَان أهل الْموقف آدم وإتيانهم نوحًا ألف سنة، وَكَذَا بَين كل نَبِي وَنَبِي إِلَى نَبينَا صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَلم أَقف لذَلِك على أصل، وَلَقَد أَكثر فِي هَذَا الْكتاب من إِيرَاد أَحَادِيث لَا أصل لَهَا فَلَا تغتر بِشَيْء مِنْهَا. انْتهى**.*
*قلت**:* *جلالة قدر الْغَزالِيّ يُنَافِي مَا ذكره، وَعدم وُقُوفه لذَلِك على أصل لَا يسْتَلْزم نفي وقُوف غَيره على أصل، وَلم يحط علم هَذَا الْقَائِل بِكُل مَا ورد وَبِكُل مَا نقل حَتَّى يَدعِي هَذِه الدَّعْوَى**.*
*.....*
*135*
*والحوض الَّذِي يجمع فِيهِ المَاء وَيجمع على أحواض وحياض. وَالْأَحَادِيث الَّتِي وَردت فِيهِ كَثِيرَة بِحَيْثُ صَارَت متواترة من جِهَة الْمَعْنى، وَالْإِيمَان بِهِ وَاجِب وَهُوَ الْكَوْثَر على بَاب الْجنَّة يسقى الْمُؤْمِنُونَ مِنْهُ، وَهُوَ مَخْلُوق الْيَوْم. وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ فِي* *(**التَّذْكِرَة**) :* *ذهب صَاحب* *(**الْقُوت**) :* *وَغَيره إِلَى أَن الْحَوْض يكون بعد الصِّرَاط، وَذهب آخَرُونَ إِلَى الْعَكْس، وَالصَّحِيح أَن للنَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، حوضين**:* *أَحدهمَا فِي الْموقف قبل الصِّرَاط، وَالْآخر دَاخل الْجنَّة، وكل مِنْهُمَا يُسمى**:* *كوثراً، وَفِي بعض النّسخ**:* *كتاب فِي الْحَوْض، وَقَبله الْبَسْمَلَة**.*
*الكوثر*
*وَقد أنكر الْحَوْض الْخَوَارِج وَبَعض الْمُعْتَزلَة، وَمِمَّنْ كَانَ يُنكره عبيد الله بن زِيَاد أحد أُمَرَاء الْعرَاق، وَهَؤُلَاء ضلوا فِي ذَلِك وخرقوا إِجْمَاع السّلف وفارقوا مَذْهَب أَئِمَّة الْخلف**.*
*وَرويت أَحَادِيث الْحَوْض عَن أَكثر من خمسين صحابياً**.*
*.......*
*138*
*(**جرباء**)* *بِفَتْح الْجِيم وَسُكُون الرَّاء وبالباء الْمُوَحدَة مَقْصُورا عِنْد الْجُمْهُور، وَقَالَ عِيَاض**:* *جَاءَ فِي البُخَارِيّ ممدوداً، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ فِي* *(**شرح مُسلم**) :* *الصَّوَاب أَنَّهَا مَقْصُورَة وَذكرهَا البُخَارِيّ وَمُسلم، قَالَ**:* *وَالْمدّ خطأ* *(**وأذرح**)* *بِفَتْح الْهمزَة وَسُكُون الذَّال الْمُعْجَمَة وَضم الرَّاء وَبِالْحَاءِ الْمُهْملَة كَذَا فِي رِوَايَة الْجُمْهُور**.* *قَالَ عِيَاض**:* *وَوَقع فِي رِوَايَة العذري فِي مُسلم بِالْجِيم وَهُوَ وهم، قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *وهما موضعان**.* *قَالَ**:* *وَفِي* *(**صَحِيح مُسلم**)* *قَالَ عبيد الله: فَسَأَلته يَعْنِي ابْن عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا فَقَالَ: قَرْيَتَانِ بِالشَّام بَينهمَا مسيرَة ثَلَاث لَيَال. انْتهى**.*
*قلت**:* *قَالَ الرشاطي: الجرباء على لفظ تَأْنِيث الأجرب قَرْيَة بِالشَّام، وَقَالَ ابْن وضاح**:* *أذرح بفلسطين، قَالَ الرشاطي**:* *وباذرح بَايع الْحسن بن عَليّ رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، مُعَاوِيَة وَأَعْطَاهُ مُعَاوِيَة مِائَتي ألف دِرْهَم**.*
*وَهَذَا الْموضع يحْتَاج إِلَى بسط كَلَام لوُقُوع الِاخْتِلَاف الْكثير فِي طول الْحَوْض وَعرضه، وَهنا قَالَ**:* *مَا بَين جرباء وأذرح، وَلم بَين قدر الْمسَافَة بَينهمَا، وَفِي حَدِيث عبد الله بن عَمْرو على مَا يَجِيء حَوْضِي مسيرَة شهر، وَفِي حَدِيث أنس عِنْده أَيْضا**:* *قدر حَوْضِي كَمَا بَين أَيْلَة وَصَنْعَاء من الْيمن، وَفِي حَدِيث حَارِثَة بن وهب عِنْده أَيْضا**:* *كَمَا يبين الْمَدِينَة وَصَنْعَاء، وَفِي حَدِيث جَابر بن سَمُرَة عِنْد مُسلم**:* *بعد مَا بَين طَرفَيْهِ كَمَا بَين صنعاء وأيلة، وَفِي حَيْثُ عقبَة بن عَامر عِنْده أَيْضا**:* *وَإِن عرضه كَمَا بَين أَيْلَة إِلَى الْجحْفَة**.* *وَفِي حَدِيث حُذَيْفَة رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *مَا بَين عدن وأيلة، وَفِي حَدِيث أبي ذَر**:* *مَا بَين عمان إِلَى أَيْلَة**.* *وَفِي حَدِيث أبي بردة عِنْد ابْن حبَان**:* *مَا يين ناحيتي حَوْضِي كَمَا يبين أَيْلَة وَصَنْعَاء مسيرَة شهر**.* *وَفِي حَدِيث جَابر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *كَمَا يبين صنعاء إِلَى*

*الْمَدِينَة، وَفِي حَدِيث ثَوْبَان**:* *مَا بَين عدن وعمان البلقاء، وَعند عبد الرَّزَّاق فِي حَدِيث ثَوْبَان**:* *مَا بَين مَكَّة وأيلة، وَفِي لفظ**:* *مَا بَين مَكَّة وعمان، وَفِي حَدِيث عبد الله بن عمر وَعند أَحْمد**:* *بعْدهَا بَين مَكَّة وأيلة، وَفِي لفظ**:* *مَا بَين مَكَّة وعمان، وَفِي حَدِيث حُذَيْفَة بن أسيد**:* *مَا بَين صنعاء إِلَى بَصرِي، وَفِي حَدِيث أنس عِنْد أَحْمد**:* *كَمَا بَين مَكَّة وأيلة، أَو**:* *بَين صنعاء وَمَكَّة، وَفِي حَدِيث أبي سعيد عِنْد ابْن أبي شيبَة وَابْن مَاجَه**:* *مَا بَين كعبة إِلَى الْقُدس، وَفِي حَدِيث عتبَة بن عمر وَعند الطَّبَرَانِيّ**:* *كَمَا بَين الْبَيْضَاء إِلَى بَصرِي**.*
*وَقد جمع الْعلمَاء بَين هَذَا الِاخْتِلَاف، فَقَالَ القَاضِي عِيَاض**:* *هَذَا من اخْتِلَاف التقادير لِأَن ذَلِك لم يَقع فِي حَدِيث وَاحِد فيعد اضطراباً من الروَاة، وَإِنَّمَا جَاءَ من أَحَادِيث مُخْتَلفَة عَن غير وَاحِد من الصَّحَابَة سَمِعُوهُ فِي مَوَاطِن مُخْتَلفَة، وَكَانَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يضْرب فِي كل مِنْهَا مثلا لبعد أقطار الْحَوْض وسعته بِمَا سنح لَهُ من الْعبارَة، وَيقرب ذَلِك ببعد مَا بَين الْبِلَاد النائية بَعْضهَا من بعض، لَا على إِرَادَة الْمسَافَة المتحققة**.* *قَالَ**:* *فَبِهَذَا يجمع بَين الْأَلْفَاظ الْمُخْتَلفَة من جِهَة الْمَعْنى. انْتهى**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَفِيه نظر من جِهَة أَن ضرب الْمثل وَالتَّقْدِير إِنَّمَا يكون فِيمَا يتقارب، وَإِمَّا هَذَا الِاخْتِلَاف المتباعد الَّذِي يزِيد تَارَة إِلَى ثَلَاثِينَ يَوْمًا، وَينْقص إِلَى ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام فَلَا. انْتهى**.*
*قلت**:* *فِي نظره نظر لِأَنَّهُ يحْتَمل أَنه صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، لما أخبر بِثَلَاثَة أَيَّام كَانَ هَذَا الْمِقْدَار، ثمَّ إِن الله تَعَالَى تفضل عَلَيْهِ باتساعه شَيْئا بعد شَيْء، وَكلما اتَّسع أخبرهُ بِقدر مَا اتَّسع، وكل من روى بِمِقْدَار خلاف مَا رَوَاهُ غَيره بِحَسب ذَلِك، وَبِهَذَا الْوَجْه يحصل الْجَواب الشافي عَن الِاخْتِلَاف الْمَذْكُور، فَلَا يحْتَاج بعد ذَلِك إِلَى كَلَام طَوِيل غير طائل، كَمَا صدر ذَلِك عَن بَعضهم**.*
*.......*
*150*
*وَيزِيد من الزِّيَادَة الرشك بِكَسْر الرَّاء وَسُكُون الشين الْمُعْجَمَة وبالكاف مَعْنَاهُ القسام، وَقَالَ الغساني**:* *هُوَ بِالْفَارِسِيَّ  ةِ الغيور، وَقيل**:* *هُوَ كَبِير اللِّحْيَة، يُقَال**:* *بلغ طول لحيته إِلَى أَن دخلت فِيهَا عقرب وَمَكَثت ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام وَلَا يدْرِي بهَا**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *الرشك بِالْفَارِسِيَّ  ةِ الْقمل الصَّغِير يلتصق بأصول الشّعْر،*
*...........*
*154*
*وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *هَذَا بَاب غَرِيب من الْعلم وَهُوَ: أَن يُ نهى عَن الشَّيْء أَن يفعل، حَتَّى إِذا فعل وَقع وَاجِبا، وَفِي لفظ**:* *إِنَّمَا يسْتَخْرج، دَلِيل على وجوب الْوَفَاء وَفِي* *(**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *النّذر ابْتِدَاء جَائِز، والمنهي عَنهُ الْمُعَلق، كَأَنَّهُ يَقُول**:* *لَا أفعل خيرا يَا رب حَتَّى تفعل بِي خيرا، فَإِذا دخل فِيهِ فَعَلَيهِ الْوَفَاء**.*
*........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(( 23 ))

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
تلخيص وختم المجلد الثالث والعشرين 
اليوم : الأربعاء 
الموافق :5/ ذو القعدة / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 15/ مايو / 2021 ميلادي

" عمدة القاري " للحافظ بدر الدين العيني رحمه الله 



*...........*
*( 23/154)*
*وَمعنى**:* *لَا حول لَا تَحْويل للْعَبد فِي مَعْصِيّة الله إلاّ بعصمة الله، وَلَا قُوَّة لَهُ على طَاعَة الله إِلَّا بِتَوْفِيق الله**.* *وَقيل**:* *معنى لَا حول لَا حِيلَة، وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *هِيَ كلمة استسلام وتفويض، وَأَن العَبْد لَا يملك من أمره شَيْئا لَيْسَ لَهُ حِيلَة فِي دفع شَرّ وَلَا قُوَّة فِي جلب خير إلاَّ بِإِرَادَة الله عز وَجل**.*
*....*
*175*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَاخْتلفُوا فِيمَا على من حلف بِالْقُرْآنِ الْعَظِيم وَحنث، فَكَانَ ابْن مَسْعُود يَقُول**:* *عَلَيْهِ بِكُل آيَة يَمِين، وَبِه قَالَ الْحسن وَقَالَ النُّعْمَان**:* *لَا كَفَّارَة عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف**:* *من حلف بالرحمن فَحنث إِن أَرَادَ بالرحمن الله فَعَلَيهِ كَفَّارَة يَمِين، وَإِن أَرَادَ سُورَة الرَّحْمَن فَلَا كَفَّارَة وَقَالَ الْأَوْزَاعِيّ وَرَبِيعَة**:* *إِذا قَالَ: أشهد لَا أفعل كَذَا، ثمَّ فعل فَهُوَ يَمِين**.* *فَإِن قَالَ**:* *حَلَفت وَلم يحل، فَقَالَ الْحسن وَالنَّخَعِيّ**:* *لَزِمته يَمِين، وَقَالَ حَمَّاد بن أبي سُلَيْمَان**:* *هِيَ كذبة، وَقَالَ أَبُو ثَوْر**:* *إِذا قَالَ عَلَيْهِ يَمِين وَلم يكن حلف فَلهَذَا بَاطِل، وَقَالَ أَصْحَاب الرَّأْي**:* *هِيَ يَمِين، فَإِن قَالَ**:* *هُوَ يَهُودِيّ أَو نَصْرَانِيّ أَو مَجُوسِيّ إِن فعل كَذَا، فَقَالَ مَالك وَالشَّافِعِيّ وَأَبُو عبيد وَأَبُو ثَوْر**:* *يستغر الله**.* *وَقَالَ طَاوُوس وَالْحسن وَالشعْبِيّ وَالنَّخَعِيّ وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَأَصْحَاب الرَّأْي**:* *عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَة يَمِين، وَبِه قَالَ أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق*
*..............*
*180*
*قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *لَيْسَ فِي الْبَاب مَا يدل عَلَيْهِ**.* *يَعْنِي**:* *لَيْسَ فِي الْبَاب حَدِيث يدل على مَا ترْجم، ثمَّ تكلّف بِالْجَوَابِ بِمَا لَيْسَ تَحْتَهُ طائل، فَقَالَ**:* *يرْوى عَن أبي إِسْحَاق الْمُسْتَمْلِي أَنه قَالَ: انتسخت كتاب البُخَارِيّ من أَصله الَّذِي كَانَ عِنْد الْفربرِي فرأيته لم يتم بعد، وَقد بقيت عَلَيْهِ مَوَاضِع مبيضة كَثِيرَة فِيهَا تراجم لم يثبت بعْدهَا شَيْئا، وَمِنْهَا أَحَادِيث لم يترجم عَلَيْهَا، فاضفنا بعض ذَلِك إِلَى بعض**.* *قَالُوا**:* *وَقد وَقع فِي النّسخ كثير من التَّقْدِيم وَالتَّأْخِير وَالزِّيَادَة وَالنُّقْصَان لِأَن أَبَا الْهَيْثَم والحموي نسخا مِنْهُ أَيْضا، فبحسب مَا قدر كل وحد مِنْهُم مَا كَانَ فِي رقْعَة أَو فِي حَاشِيَة أَو مُضَافَة أَنه من الْموضع الْفُلَانِيّ أَضَافَهُ إِلَيْهِ. انْتهى. وَ*
*.........*
*185*
*والعهد على خَمْسَة أوجه تلْزم الْكَفَّارَة فِي وَجْهَيْن وَتسقط فِي اثْنَيْنِ وَاخْتلف فِي الْخَامِس، فَإِن قَالَ**:* *عَليّ عهد الله، كفر إِن حنث، وَإِن قَالَ**:* *وعد الله كفر عِنْد مَالك وَأبي حنيفَة، وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *إِن أَرَادَ بِهِ يَمِينا كفر، وإلاَّ فَلَا، وَقَالَ الدمياطي**:* *لَا كَفَّارَة عَلَيْهِ إِذا قَالَ: وعد الله، حَتَّى يَقُول**:* *عَليّ عهد الله، أَو**:* *أَعطيتك عهد الله، وَإِن قَالَ**:* *أعَاهد الله فَقَالَ ابْن أبي حبيب: عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَة يَمِين، وَقَالَ ابْن شعْبَان**:* *لَا كَفَّارَة عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ مَالك**:* *إِذا قَالَ على عهد الله وميثاقه فَعَلَيهِ كفارتان إلاَّ أَن يَنْوِي التَّأْكِيد*
*....*
*187*
*قَالَ ابْن بطال: اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي الْيَمين بِصِفَات الله تَعَالَى، فَقَالَ مَالك فِي* *(**الْمُدَوَّنَة**) :* *الْحلف بِجَمِيعِ صِفَات الله وأسمائه لَازم كَقَوْلِه: والسميع والبصير والعليم والخبير واللطيف، أَو قَالَ**:* *وَعزة الله وكبريائه وَقدرته وأمانته، وَحقه فَهِيَ أَيْمَان كلهَا تكفر، وَذكر ابْن الْمُنْذر مثله عَن الْكُوفِيّين إِذا قَالَ**:* *وعظمة الله وكبريائه وجلال الله وَأَمَانَة الله، وَحنث عَلَيْهِ الْكَفَّارَة، وَكَذَلِكَ فِي كل اسْم من أَسمَاء الله تَعَالَى**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *فِي جلال الله وعظمة الله وقدرة الله وَحقّ الله وَأَمَانَة الله إِن نوى بهَا الْيَمين فَذَاك وإلاَّ فَلَا، وَقَالَ أَبُو بكر الرَّازِيّ عَن أبي حنيفَة**:* *وَإِن قَول الرجل: وَحقّ الله وَأَمَانَة الله لَيست بِيَمِين لِأَنَّهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، قَالَ**:* *من كَانَ حَالفا فليحلف بِاللَّه*
*.....*
*187*
*قَوْله**: (**قدمه**)* *قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي: هُوَ من المتشابهات، وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *أَي مَا قدم لَهَا من خلقه وَسبق لَهَا بمشيئته ووعده مِمَّن يدخلهَا. وَقَالَ النَّضر بن شُمَيْل، معنى الْقدَم هُنَا الْكفَّار الَّذين سبق فِي علم الله تَعَالَى أَنهم من أهل النَّار، وَحمل الْقدَم على الْمُتَقَدّم لِأَن الْعَرَب تَقول للشَّيْء الْمُتَقَدّم**:* *قدم، وَقيل**:* *الْقدَم خلق يخلقه الله يَوْم الْقِيَامَة فيسميه قدماً ويضيفه إِلَيْهِ من طَرِيق الْفِعْل وَالْملك يَضَعهُ فِي النَّار فتمتلىء النَّار مِنْهُ، وَقيل**:* *المُرَاد بِهِ قدم بعض خلقه فأضيف إِلَيْهِ كَمَا يَقُول: ضرب الْأَمِير اللص، على معنى أَنه عَن أمره، وَسُئِلَ الْخَلِيل عَن معنى هَذَا الْخَبَر فَقَالَ**:* *هم قوم قدمهم الله تَعَالَى إِلَى النَّار**.* *وَعَن عبد الله بن الْمُبَارك**:* *من قد سبق فِي علمه أَنهم من أهل النَّار، وكل مَا تقدم فَهُوَ قدم، قَالَ الله تَعَالَى**: {**إِن لَهُم قدم صدق عِنْد رَبهم**} (**يُونُس: 2**)* *يَعْنِي: أعمالاً صَالِحَة قدموها، وَرُوِيَ عَن حسان بن عَطِيَّة**:* *حَتَّى يضع الْجَبَّار قدمه، بِكَسْر الْقَاف، وَكَذَلِكَ رُوِيَ عَن وهب بن مُنَبّه، وَقَالَ**:* *إِن الله تَعَالَى قد كَانَ خلق قوما قبل آدم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، يُقَال لَهُم**:* *الْقدَم، رؤوسهم كرؤوس الْكلاب وَالدَّوَاب وَسَائِر أعضائهم كأعضاء بني آدم، فعصوا رَبهم فأهلكهم الله تَعَالَى يمْلَأ الله جَهَنَّم مِنْهُم حِين تستزيد فَإِن قلت**:* *جَاءَ فِي مُسلم: حَتَّى يضع تبَارك وَتَعَالَى فِيهَا رجله، فَتَقول**:* 
*.............*
*188*
*أَبُو عبد الله الْأَسدي الْمَكِّيّ سكن الْكُوفَة وَسمع أنس بن مَالك، وَعَن جرير**:* *أَتَى عَلَيْهِ نَيف وَتسْعُونَ سنة وَكَانَ يتَزَوَّج وَلَا يمْكث حَتَّى تَقول الْمَرْأَة: فارقني من كَثْرَة جمَاعه،*
*........*
*189*
*قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *أَي بَقِيَّة حزن وتحسر من قتل أَبِيه بذلك الْوَجْه**.*
*قلت**:* *هَكَذَا فسره الْكرْمَانِي، على أَن لفظ**:* *بَقِيَّة، مَرْفُوعَة وَهِي رِوَايَة الْكشميهني، وَفِي رِوَايَة غَيره**:* *بَقِيَّة خير، بِالْإِضَافَة أَي**:* *اسْتمرّ الْخَيْر فِيهِ**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وهم الْكرْمَانِي فِي تَفْسِيره وَالصَّوَاب من المُرَاد أَنه حصل لَهُ خير بقوله للْمُسلمين الَّذين قتلوا أَبَاهُ خطأ بقوله: عَفا الله عَنْكُم، وَاسْتمرّ ذَلِك الْخَيْر فِيهِ**.*
*قلت**:* *نِسْبَة الْكرْمَانِي إِلَى الْوَهم وهم، لِأَن الْكرْمَانِي إِنَّمَا فسره على رِوَايَة الْكشميهني على مَا ذَكرْنَاهُ، وَالْأَقْرَب فِيهَا مَا فسره لِأَنَّهُ تحسر غَايَة التحسر على قتل أَبِيه على يَد الْمُسلمين على مَا لَا يخفى**.*
*..........*
*190*
*حلف الرجل على أَمر ماضٍ كذبا عَامِدًا غموس وظاناً على أَن الْأَمر كَمَا قَالَ لَغْو،*
*وَاخْتلفُوا فِي حكمهَا**.* *فَقَالَ ابْن الْبر**:* *أَكثر أهل الْعلم لَا يرَوْنَ فِي الْغمُوس كَفَّارَة، وَنَقله ابْن بطال أَيْضا عَن جهمور الْعلمَاء، وَبِه قَالَ النَّخعِيّ وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَمَالك وَمن تبعه من أهل الْمَدِينَة وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ فِي أهل الشَّام وَالثَّوْري وَسَائِر أهل الْكُوفَة وَأحمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَأَبُو عبيد وَأَصْحَاب الحَدِيث، وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *فِيهَا الْكَفَّارَة، وَبِه قَالَ طَائِفَة من التَّابِعين**.*
*.........*
*194*
*مَاعَة من أهل الْيمن كَانُوا يهوداً، وَلما غلب يُوسُف ذُو نواس على الْيمن وطرد عَنْهَا الْحَبَشَة فجَاء الْإِسْلَام وهم على ذَلِك، وَقد أخرج الطَّبَرَانِيّ من طَرِيق الشّعبِيّ عَن الْأَشْعَث قَالَ**:* *خَاصم رجل من المخضرمين رجلا منا يُقَال لَهُ: الخفشيش إِلَى النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي أَرض لَهُ فَقَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم للمخضرم، جىء بشهودك على حَقك وإلاَّ حلف لَك ... الحَدِيث، وَهَذَا مُخَالف لسياق مَا فِي الصَّحِيح، فَإِن كَانَ ثَابتا حمل على تعدد الْقَضِيَّة**.* 
*........*
*200*
*قَوْله**: (**لم يَحْنَث فِي قَول بعض النَّاس**)* *قَالَ ابْن بطال: مُرَاد البُخَارِيّ بِبَعْض النَّاس أَبُو حنيفَة وَمن تبعه، فَإِنَّهُم قَالُوا**:* *إِن الطلاء والعصير ليسَا نبيذاً لِأَن النَّبِيذ فِي الْحَقِيقَة مَا نبذ فِي المَاء ونقع فِيهِ وَمِنْه سمى المنبوذ مَنْبُوذًا لِأَنَّهُ ينْبذ ويطرح، فَأَرَادَ البُخَارِيّ الرَّد عَلَيْهِم، ورد عَلَيْهِ من لَيْسَ لَهُ تعصب، فَقَالَ**:* *الَّذِي قَالَه هَذَا الشَّارِح بمعزل عَن مَقْصُود البُخَارِيّ، وَإِنَّمَا أَرَادَ تصويب قَول أبي حنيفَة، وَمن قَالَ**:* *لم يَحْنَث وَلَا يضرّهُ**.*
*ثمَّ حسن بَعضهم مِمَّن لم يدْرك دقائق مَذْهَب أبي حنيفَة كَلَام ابْن بطال، فَقَالَ**:* *وَالَّذِي فهمه ابْن بطال أوجه وَأقرب إِلَى مُرَاد البُخَارِيّ، وليت شعري مَا وَجه الأوجهية والقرب وَأَبُو حنيفَة مَا رأى من شرب الطلاء، إِلَّا الطلاء الَّذِي كَانَ يشربه أنس بن مَالك رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،* 
*......*
*204*
*اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِيمَن نذر أَن يتَصَدَّق بِجَمِيعِ مَاله على عشرَة أَقْوَال**.*
*الأول**:* *يلْزمه ثلث مَاله، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك**.* *الثَّانِي**:* *إِنَّه إِن كَانَ مَلِيًّا فَكَذَلِك، وَإِن كَانَ فَقِيرا فكفارة يَمِين، وَبِه قَالَ اللَّيْث وَابْن وهب**.* *الثَّالِث**:* *إِن كَانَ متوسطاً يخرج بِحِصَّة الثُّلُث، وَهُوَ قَول ربيعَة**.* *الرَّابِع**:* *يخرج مَا لَا يضر بِهِ، وَهُوَ قَول سَحْنُون من الْمَالِكِيَّة**.* *الْخَامِس**:* *يخرج زَكَاة مَاله، يرْوى ذَلِك عَن ربيعَة أَيْضا**.* *السَّادِس**:* *يخرج جَمِيع مَاله، وَهُوَ قَول إِبْرَاهِيم النَّخعِيّ**.* *السَّابِع**:* *إِن علقه بِشَرْط كَقَوْلِه: إِن شفى الله مريضي، أَو إِن دخلت الدَّار ... فَالْقِيَاس أَن يلْزمه إِخْرَاج كل مَاله، وَهُوَ قَول أبي حنيفَة**.* *الثَّامِن**:* *إِن أخرج نَذره مخرج التبرر مثل: إِن شفي الله مريضي فَيلْزمهُ جَمِيع مَاله، وَإِن كَانَ لجاجاً وغضباً فيقصد منع نَفسه من فعل مُبَاح كَأَن دخلت الدَّار فَهُوَ بِالْخِيَارِ إِن شَاءَ أَن يَفِي بذلك أَو يكفر كَفَّارَة يَمِين، وَهُوَ قَول الشَّافِعِي**.* *التَّاسِع**:* *لَا يلْزمه شَيْء أصلا، وَهُوَ قَول ابْن أبي ليلى، وطاووس وَالشعْبِيّ**.* *الْعَاشِر**:* *يحبس لنَفسِهِ من مَاله قوت شَهْرَيْن ثمَّ يتَصَدَّق بِمثلِهِ إِذا أَفَادَ، وَهُوَ قَول زفر**.*
*..........*
*205*
*بَاب* *{**لم تحرم مَا أحل الله لَك**}* *وَأورد فِيهِ حديثين عَن عَائِشَة رَضِي الله عَنْهَا، وَبَين فيهمَا قصَّة تَحْرِيم النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، مَارِيَة الَّتِي أهداها إِلَيْهِ الْمُقَوْقس صَاحب اسكندرية، وَالْعَسَل، وَذكرنَا الِاخْتِلَاف فِيهِ**:* *هَل نزلت الْآيَة فِي تَحْرِيم مَارِيَة أَو فِي تَحْرِيم الْعَسَل؟*
*....*
*207*
*وَيُقَال معنى**: (**وَيظْهر فيهم السّمن**)* *أَنه كِنَايَة عَن رغبتهم فِي الدُّنْيَا وإيثارهم شهواتها على الْآخِرَة وَمَا أعد الله فِيهَا لأوليائه من الشَّهَوَات الَّتِي لَا تنفد وَالنَّعِيم الَّذِي لَا يبيد يَأْكُلُون فِي الدُّنْيَا كَمَا تَأْكُل الْأَنْعَام وَلَا يقتدون بِمن كَانَ قبلهم من السّلف الَّذين كَانَت همتهم من الدُّنْيَا فِي أَخذ الْقُوت وَالْبُلغَة وَتَأْخِير شهواتهم إِلَى الْآخِرَة**.*
*.........*
*210*
*وَفِي* *(**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *الْفِعْل الَّذِي يتَضَمَّن فعل النّذر خَاصَّة كَالصَّلَاةِ وَالصَّوْم فَالْمَشْهُور من مَذَاهِب الْفُقَهَاء أَنه لَا يفعل**.* *وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن الحكم**:* *يصام عَنهُ وَهُوَ الْقَدِيم للشَّافِعِيّ، وَصحت بِهِ الْأَحَادِيث فَهُوَ الْمُخْتَار، وَقَالَهُ أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق وَأَبُو ثَوْر وَأهل الظَّاهِر، وَعند الْحَنَفِيَّة**:* *لَا يُصَلِّي أحد عَن أحد وَلَا يَصُوم عَنهُ، وَنقل ابْن بطال إِجْمَاع الْفُقَهَاء على أَنه**:* *لَا يُصَلِّي أحد عَن أحد فرضا وَلَا سنة لَا عَن حَيّ وَلَا عَن ميت، وَالْجَوَاب عَمَّا رُوِيَ عَن ابْن عمر أَنه**:* *صَحَّ عَنهُ خلاف ذَلِك، فَقَالَ مَالك فِي* *(**الْمُوَطَّأ**) :* *إِنَّه بلغه أَن عبد الله بن عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، كَانَ يَقُول**:* *لَا يُصَلِّي أحد عَن أحد وَلَا يَصُوم أحد عَن أحد، وَيحمل قَوْله. فِي الْأَثر الْمَذْكُور صلي عَنْهَا إِن شِئْت، وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *ويروى: صلي عَلَيْهَا، فَأَما أَن يُقَام**:* *على، مقَام**:* *عَن إِذْ: حُرُوف الْجَرّ بَينهَا مناوبة، وَأما أَن يُقَال**:* *الضَّمِير رَاجع إِلَى قبَاء. انْتهى**.*
*.........*
*214*
*وَقَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *أَرَادَ البُخَارِيّ بِهَذَا أَن يبين أَن المَال يَقع على كل متملك، أَلا ترى قَول عمر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *أصبت أَرضًا لم أصب مَالا قطّ أنفس مِنْهُ، وَقَول أبي طَلْحَة**:* *أحب الْأَمْوَال إِلَيّ بيرحاء، وهم الْقدْوَة فِي الفصاحة وَمَعْرِفَة لِسَان الْعَرَب؟ وَقَالَ صَاحب* *(**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *أَرَادَ البُخَارِيّ بِهَذَا الرَّد على أبي حنيفَة، فَإِنَّهُ يَقُول**:* *إِن من حلف أَو نذر أَن يتَصَدَّق بِمَالِه كُله فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَقع يَمِينه ونذره من الْأَمْوَال إلاَّ على مَا فِيهِ الزَّكَاة خَاصَّة. انْتهى**.*
*قلت**:* *قد كثر اخْتلَافهمْ فِي تَفْسِير المَال حَيْثُ قَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر وَآخَرُونَ: إِن المَال فِي لُغَة دوس، قَبيلَة أبي هُرَيْرَة، غير الْعين كالعروض وَالثيَاب، وَعند جمَاعَة**:* *المَال هُوَ الْعين كالذهب وَالْفِضَّة خَاصَّة، وَحكى المطرزي أَن المَال هُوَ الصَّامِت كالذهب وَالْفِضَّة والناطق، وَحكى القالي عَن ثَعْلَب أَنه قَالَ**:* *المَال عِنْد الْعَرَب أَقَله مَا تجب فِيهِ الزَّكَاة، وَمَا نقص عَن ذَلِك فَلَا يُقَال لَهُ مَال. وَقَالَ ابْن سَيّده فِي* *(**العريض**) :* *الْعَرَب لَا توقع اسْم المَال مُطلقًا إلاَّ على الْإِبِل لشرفها عِنْدهم وَكَثْرَة غنائها، قَالَ**:* *وَرُبمَا أوقعوه على أَنْوَاع الْمَوَاشِي كلهَا، وَمِنْهُم من أوقعه على جَمِيع مَا يملكهُ الْإِنْسَان لقَوْله تَعَالَى**: {**وَلَا تُؤْتوا السُّفَهَاء أَمْوَالكُم**} (**النِّسَاء: 5**)* *فَلم يخص شَيْئا دون شَيْء، وَهُوَ اخْتِيَار كثير من الْمُتَأَخِّرين  ، فَلَمَّا رأى البُخَارِيّ هَذَا الِاخْتِلَاف أَشَارَ إِلَى أَن المَال يَقع على كل متملك، كَمَا حكى عَنهُ الْمُهلب، كَمَا ذَكرْنَاهُ الْآن، فتبيَّن من ذَلِك أَنه اخْتَار هَذَا القَوْل فَلَا حَاجَة إِلَى قَول صَاحب* *(**التَّوْضِيح**) :* *إِنَّه أَرَادَ بِهِ الرَّد على أبي حنيفَة، لِأَنَّهُ اخْتَار قولا من الْأَقْوَال فَكَذَلِك اخْتَار أَبُو حنيفَة قولا من الْأَقْوَال، فَلَا اخْتِصَاص بِذكر الرَّد عَلَيْهِ خَاصَّة، وَلَكِن عرق العصبية الْبَاطِلَة نَزعه إِلَى ذَلِك**.*

*.......*
*220*
*مَا توارث أهل الْمَدِينَة قرنا أَي: جيلاً بعد جيل على ذَلِك، وَلم يتَغَيَّر إِلَى زَمَنه، أَلا ترى أَن أَبَا يُوسُف لما اجْتمع مَعَ مَالك فِي الْمَدِينَة فَوَقَعت بَينهمَا المناظرة فِي قدر الصَّاع فَزعم أَبُو يُوسُف أَنه ثَمَانِيَة أَرْطَال، وَقَامَ مَالك وَدخل بَيته وَأخرج صَاعا وَقَالَ**:* *هَذَا صَاع النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.* *قَالَ أَبُو يُوسُف**:* *فَوَجَدته خَمْسَة أَرْطَال وَثلثا، فَرجع أَبُو يُوسُف إِلَى قَول مَالك وَخَالف صَاحِبيهِ فِي هَذَا**.*
*....*
*230*
*حديث " لا تسأل الإمارة "*
*هُوَ مُحَمَّد بن يحيى بن عبد الله بن خَالِد بن فَارس بن ذُؤَيْب الذهلي النَّيْسَابُورِ  ي الْحَافِظ الْمَشْهُور، وَقَالَ صَاحب كتاب* *(**رجال الصَّحِيحَيْنِ**) :* *روى عَنهُ البُخَارِيّ فِي قريب من ثَلَاثِينَ موضعا وَلم يقل: حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن يحيى الذهلي مُصَرحًا بل يَقُول: حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد تَارَة وَلَا يزدْ عَلَيْهِ، وَتارَة يَقُول**:* *حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن عبد الله، فينسبه إِلَى جده، وَتارَة يَقُول**:* *حَدثنَا مُحَمَّد بن خَالِد فينسبه إِلَى جد أَبِيه، وَالسَّبَب فِي ذَلِك أَن البُخَارِيّ لما دخل نيسابور، شغب عَلَيْهِ مُحَمَّد بن يحيى الذهلي فِي مَسْأَلَة خلق اللَّفْظ وَكَانَ قد سمع مِنْهُ وَلم يتْرك الرِّوَايَة عَنهُ وَلم يُصَرح باسمه. وَمَات مُحَمَّد بن يحيى بعد البُخَارِيّ بِيَسِير، تَقْدِيره نَحْو سنة سبع وَخمسين وَمِائَتَيْنِ، وَعُثْمَان بن عمر بن فَارس الْبَصْرِيّ مر فِي الْغسْل يروي عَن عبد الله بن عون عَن الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ عَن عبد الرَّحْمَن بن سَمُرَة الْقرشِي سكن الْبَصْرَة وَمَات بِالْكُوفَةِ سنة خمسين**.*
*.............*
*230*
*وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *فِيهِ: أَنه كَانَ ينْتَظر الْوَحْي وَلَا يحكم بِالِاجْتِهَادِ ثمَّ أجَاب بقوله: وَلَا يلْزم من عدم اجْتِهَاده فِي هَذِه الْمَسْأَلَة عدم اجْتِهَاده مُطلقًا، أَو كَانَ يجْتَهد بعد الْيَأْس من الْوَحْي، أَو حَيْثُ مَا تيَسّر عَلَيْهِ، أَو لم يكن من الْمسَائِل التعبدية**.* 
*.....
* 
*240/23*
*قَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *وَلَا خلاف بَين الْعلمَاء فِيمَا رَوَاهُ ابْن مَسْعُود، وَفِي جَوَاب أبي مُوسَى إِشْعَار بِأَنَّهُ رَجَعَ عَمَّا قَالَه، وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *لم يُخَالف فِي ذَلِك إلاَّ أَبُو مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيّ وسلمان بن ربيعَة الْبَاهِلِيّ، وَقد رَجَعَ أَبُو مُوسَى عَن ذَلِك، وَلَعَلَّ سلمَان أَيْضا رَجَعَ كَأبي مُوسَى، وسلمان هَذَا مُخْتَلف فِي صحبته وَله أثر فِي فتوح الْعرَاق أَيَّام عمر وَعُثْمَان رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا، وَاسْتشْهدَ فِي زمَان عُثْمَان وَكَانَ يُقَال لَهُ**:* *سلمَان الْخَيل، لمعرفته بهَا، وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *يُؤْخَذ من قصَّة أبي مُوسَى وَابْن مَسْعُود جَوَاز الْعَمَل بِالْقِيَاسِ قبل معرفَة الْخَبَر وَالرُّجُوع إِلَى الْخَبَر بعد مَعْرفَته، وَنقض الحكم إِذا خَالف النَّص**.*
*.......*
*250*
*هُوَ أَخُو سعد بن أبي وَقاص، مُخْتَلف فِي صحبته فَذكره العسكري فِي الصَّحَابَة وَذكر أَنه أصَاب دَمًا بِمَكَّة فِي قُرَيْش فانتقل إِلَى الْمَدِينَة، وَلما مَاتَ أوصى إِلَى سعد، وَذكره ابْن مَنْدَه فِي الصَّحَابَة وَلم يذكر مُسْتَندا إلاَّ قَول سعد**:* *عهد إِلَى أخي أَنه وَلَده، وَأنكر أَبُو نعيم ذَلِك وَذكر أَنه الَّذِي شج وَجه رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بِأحد، وَمَا علمت لَهُ إسلاماً، بل قد روى عبد الرَّزَّاق من طَرِيق عُثْمَان الْجَزرِي عَن مقسم أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم دَعَا بِأَن لَا يحول على عتبَة الْحول حَتَّى يَمُوت كَافِرًا فَمَاتَ قبل الْحول، وَهَذَا مُرْسل، وَجزم الدمياطي وَابْن التِّين بِأَنَّهُ مَاتَ كَافِرًا، وَأم عتبَة هِنْد بنت وهب بن الْحَارِث ابْن زهرَة وَأم أَخِيه سعد حمْنَة بنت سُفْيَان بن أُميَّة**.*

*........*
*254*
*قَالَ الأسْوَدُ**:* *وَكَانَ زَوْجُها حُرًّا. قَوْلُ الأسْوَدِ مُنْقَطَعٌ*
*أَي**:* *قَول الْأسود بن يزِيد الرَّاوِي عَن عَائِشَة: كَانَ زوج بَرِيرَة حرا، ثمَّ قَالَ البُخَارِيّ**:* *قَول الْأسود مُنْقَطع، فَقيل**:* *الْمُنْقَطع هُوَ أَن يسْقط من الْإِسْنَاد رجل أَو يذكر فِيهِ رجل مُبْهَم، وَقَالَ الْخَطِيب**:* *الْمُنْقَطع مَا روى عَن التَّابِعِيّ فَمن دونه مَوْقُوفا عَلَيْهِ من قَوْله أَو فعله، وَقيل**:* *الْمُنْقَطع مثل الْمُرْسل وَهُوَ كل مَا لَا يتَّصل إِسْنَاده، غير أَن الْمُرْسل أَكثر مَا يُطلق على مَا رَوَاهُ التَّابِعِيّ عَن رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَالْمَشْهُور أَن الْمُرْسل قَول غير الصَّحَابِيّ**:* *قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**.*

*......*
*256*
*فَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ**:* *قَالَ بَعضهم: عَن ابْن موهب سمع تميماً، وَلَا يَصح لقَوْل النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**: (**الْوَلَاء لمن أعتق**) .* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث لَيْسَ بِثَابِت إِنَّمَا يرويهِ عبد الْعَزِيز بن عمر عَن ابْن موهب، وَابْن موهب لَيْسَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَلَا نعلمهُ لَقِي تميماً، وَمثل هَذَا لَا يثبت**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *ضعف هَذَا الحَدِيث أَحْمد، وَقَالَ التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *لَيْسَ إِسْنَاده بِمُتَّصِل قَالَ: وَأدْخل بَعضهم بَين ابْن موهب وَبَين تَمِيم قبيصَة رَوَاهُ يحيى بن حَمْزَة، وَقيل**:* *إِنَّه تفرد فِيهِ بِذكر قبيصَة، وَقد رَوَاهُ أَبُو إِسْحَاق السبيعِي عَن ابْن موهب بِدُونِ ذكر تَمِيم، وَرَوَاهُ النَّسَائِيّ أَيْضا، وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث مُضْطَرب، هَل هُوَ عَن ابْن موهب عَن تَمِيم أَو بَينهمَا قبيصَة؟ وَقَالَ بعض الروَاة فِيهِ**:* *عَن عبد الله بن موهب، وَبَعْضهمْ**:* *ابْن موهب، وَعبد الْعَزِيز رَاوِيه لَيْسَ بِالْحَافِظِ**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *ابْن موهب لم يدْرك تميماً، وَقد أَشَارَ النَّسَائِيّ إِلَى أَن الرِّوَايَة الَّتِي وَقع التَّصْرِيح فِيهَا بِسَمَاعِهِ من تَمِيم خطأ، وَلَكِن وَثَّقَهُ بَعضهم، وَكَانَ عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، ولاَّه الْقَضَاء بفلسطين. وَنقل أَبُو زرْعَة الدِّمَشْقِي فِي* *(**تَارِيخه**) :* *بِسَنَد لَهُ صَحِيح عَن الْأَوْزَاعِيّ: أَنه كَانَ يدْفع هَذَا الحَدِيث وَلَا يرى لَهُ وَجها. انْتهى كَلَامه**.*
*قلت**:* *صحّح هَذَا الحَدِيث أَبُو زرْعَة الدِّمَشْقِي وَقَالَ: هَذَا حَدِيث حسن الْمخْرج مُتَّصِل، ورد على الْأَوْزَاعِيّ فَقَالَ**:* *وَلَيْسَ كَذَلِك وَلم أر أحدا من أهل الْعلم يرفعهُ، وَأخرجه الْحَاكِم من طَرِيق ابْن موهب عَن تَمِيم، ثمَّ قَالَ**:* *صَحِيح على شَرط مُسلم**.* *وَأخرجه الْأَرْبَعَة فِي الْفَرَائِض**:* *فَأَبُو دَاوُد رَوَاهُ عَن يزِيد بن خَالِد بن موهب الرَّمْلِيّ وَهِشَام بن عمار الدِّمَشْقِي قَالَا: حَدثنَا يحيى هُوَ ابْن حَمْزَة عَن عبد الْعَزِيز بن عمر قَالَ: سَمِعت عبد الله بن موهب يحدث عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز عَن قبيصَة بن ذُؤَيْب، وَقَالَ هِشَام**:* *عَن تَمِيم الدَّارِيّ أَنه قَالَ: يَا رَسُول الله* *{**وَقَالَ يزِيد: إِن تميماً قَالَ: يَا رَسُول الله**}* *مَا السّنة فِي الرجل يسلم على يَدي الرجل من الْمُسلمين؟ فَقَالَ**:* *هُوَ أولى النَّاس بمحياه ومماته. انْتهى**.* 
*............*
*263*
*(**ألَمْ تَرَيْ أنَّ مُجَزِّزاً نَظَرَ آنِفاً إِلَى زَيْدِ بنِ حارثَةَ وأُسامَةَ بنِ زَيْدٍ فَقَالَ: إنَّ هاذِهِ الأقْدامَ بَعْضُهَا مِنْ بَعْضٍ**) .*
*مطابقته للتَّرْجَمَة من حَيْثُ أَن مجززاً الْمَذْكُور حكم بالقيافة فِي زيد بن حَارِثَة وَأُسَامَة بن زيد، وَكَانُوا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة يقدحون فِي نسب أُسَامَة لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ أسود شَدِيد السوَاد لَكِن أمه كَانَت سَوْدَاء، وَكَانَ أَبوهُ زيد أَبيض من الْقطن، فَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا الْقَائِف مَا قَالَ مَعَ اخْتِلَاف اللَّوْن سر النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم بذلك لكَونه كافاً لَهُم عَن الطعْن فِيهِ لاعتقادهم ذَلِك**.*
*والْحَدِيث أخرجه مُسلم فِي النِّكَاح* 
*.............*
*266*
*قَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *الْجُمْهُور من عُلَمَاء السّلف وَالْخلف على أَن الْحَد فِي الشّرْب ثَمَانُون، وَهُوَ قَول مَالك وَالثَّوْري وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ وَعبيد الله بن الْحسن وَالْحسن بن حَيّ وَإِسْحَاق وَأحمد، وَهُوَ أحد قولي الشَّافِعِي**.* *وَقَالَ**:* *اتّفق إِجْمَاع الصَّحَابَة فِي زمن عمر على الثَّمَانِينَ فِي حد الْخمر وَلَا مُخَالف لَهُم مِنْهُم وعَلى ذَلِك جمَاعَة التَّابِعين وَجُمْهُور فُقَهَاء الْمُسلمين. وَالْخلاف فِي ذَلِك كالشذوذ المحجوج بالجمهور، وَقَالَ ابْن مَسْعُود**:* *مَا رَآهُ الْمُسلمُونَ حسنا فَهُوَ عِنْد الله حسن**.* *وَقَالَ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم**:* *عَلَيْكُم بِسنتي وَسنة الْخُلَفَاء الرَّاشِدين من بعدِي، وروى الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ من حَدِيث يحيى بن فليح عَن مُحَمَّد بن يزِيد عَن عِكْرِمَة عَن مَوْلَاهُ أَن الشُّرَّاب كَانُوا يضْربُونَ فِي عهد رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم، بِالْأَيْدِي وَالنعال والعصي حَتَّى توفّي، وَكَانَ فِي خلَافَة أبي بكر رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فجلدهم أَرْبَعِينَ ثمَّ عمر كَذَلِك* 
*......*
*273*
*وَلَيْسَ من عَادَة الْعَرَب والعجم أَن يَقُولُوا**:* *قبح الله فلَانا عرض نَفسه للضرب فِي عقد جَوْهَر وَتعرض للعقوبة بالغلول فِي جراب مسك، وَإِنَّمَا الْعَادة فِي مثل هَذَا أَن يُقَال**:* *لَعنه الله تعرض لقطع الْيَد فِي حَبل رت، أَو كبة شعر، أَو رِدَاء خلق. وَكلما كَانَ من هَذَا الْفَنّ أَحْقَر فَهُوَ أبلغ**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *إِن ذَلِك من بَاب التدريج لِأَنَّهُ إِذا اسْتمرّ ذَلِك بِهِ لم يَأْمَن أَن يُؤَدِّيه ذَلِك إِلَى سَرقَة مَا فَوْقهَا حَتَّى يبلغ فِيهِ الْقطع فتقطع يَده فليحذر هَذَا الْفِعْل وليتركه قبل أَن تملكه الْعَادة وَيَمُوت عَلَيْهَا ليسلم من سوء عاقبته، وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ**:* *مَا قَالَه الْأَعْمَش مُحْتَمل، وَقد يحْتَمل أَن يكون هَذَا قبل أَن يبين الشَّارِع الْقدر الَّذِي يقطع فِيهِ السَّارِق، وَقيل**:* *هَذَا مَحْمُول على الْمُبَالغَة فِي التَّنْبِيه على عظم مَا خسر وحقر مَا حصل، وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *وَنَظِير حمله على الْمُبَالغَة مَا حمل عَلَيْهِ قَوْله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم: من بنى لله مَسْجِدا وَلَو كمفحص قطاة فَإِن أحدا لم يقل فِيهِ إِنَّه أَرَادَ الْمُبَالغَة فِي ذَلِك، وإلاَّ فَمن الْمَعْلُوم أَن مفحص الْقُضَاة وَهُوَ قدر مَا تحصن بِهِ بيضها لَا يتَصَوَّر أَن يكون مَسْجِدا**.* *وَمِنْه**:* *تصدقن وَلَو*
*...*
*278*
*وَذكر الشَّافِعِي فِي كتاب* *(**اخْتِلَاف عَليّ وَابْن مَسْعُود**) :* *أَن عليا كَانَ يقطع من يَد السَّارِق الْخِنْصر والبنصر وَالْوُسْطَى خَاصَّة، وَيَقُول**:* *أستحي من الله أَن أتركه بِلَا عمل، وَوَقع فِي بعض نسخ البُخَارِيّ**:* *وَقطع عَليّ الْكَفّ بِدُونِ كلمة: من**.*

*.......*
*279*
*وَيُونُس هَذَا لَا يُقَارب عنْدكُمْ وَلَا عِنْد غَيْركُمْ سُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة فَكيف تحتجون بقول يُونُس وتتركون قَول سُفْيَان؟ وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *نقل الطَّحَاوِيّ عَن الْمُحدثين أَنهم يقدمُونَ ابْن عُيَيْنَة فِي الزُّهْرِيّ على يُونُس، فَلَيْسَ مُتَّفقا عَلَيْهِ عِنْدهم بل أَكْثَرهم على الْعَكْس، وَمِمَّنْ جزم بِتَقْدِيم يُونُس على سُفْيَان فِي الزُّهْرِيّ يحيى بن معِين وَأحمد بن صَالح الْمصْرِيّ. انْتهى**.*
*قلت**:* *سُفْيَان إِمَام عَالم ورع زاهد حجَّة ثَبت مجمع على صِحَة حَدِيثه، وَكَيف يقارنه يُونُس بن يزِيد، وَقد قَالَ ابْن سعد**:* *كَانَ يُونُس حُلْو الحَدِيث وَكَثِيره، وَلَيْسَ بِحجَّة، وَرُبمَا جَاءَ بالشَّيْء الْمُنكر**.*
*......*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(( 24 ))
المجلد الرابع والعشرين 
اليوم : الحمعة 
الموافق : 8/ ذو القعدة / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 18/ يونيو / 2021 ميلادي

" عمدة القاري " للحافظ العيني رحمه الله 


*(22/24)*
*قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *فِيهِ أَن التَّعْرِيض بِالْقَذْفِ يُوجب الْحَد**.* *قلت**:* *اخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي هَذَا الْبَاب**.* *فَقَالَ قوم**:* *لَا حدَّ فِي التَّعْرِيض، وَإِنَّمَا يجب بالتصريح الْبَين، وَرُوِيَ هَذَا عَن ابْن مَسْعُود، وَبِه قَالَ الْقَاسِم بن مُحَمَّد وَالشعْبِيّ وَطَاوُس وَحَمَّاد وَابْن الْمسيب فِي رِوَايَة، وَالْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ وَالْحسن بن حييّ، وَإِلَيْهِ ذهب الثَّوْريّ وَأَبُو حنيفَة وَالشَّافِعِيّ إِلَّا أَنَّهُمَا يوجبان عَلَيْهِ الْأَدَب والزجر، وَاحْتَجُّوا بِحَدِيث الْبَاب وَعَلِيهِ يدل تبويب البُخَارِيّ**.* *وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ**:* *التَّعْرِيض كالتصريح، وَرُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن عمر وَعُثْمَان وَعُرْوَة وَالزهْرِيّ وَرَبِيعَة، وَبِه قَالَ مَالك وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ّ، وَقَالَ ابْن عبد الْبر**:* *رُوِيَ عَن وُجُوه أَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، حد فِي التَّعْرِيض بالفاحشة، وَعَن ابْن جريج الَّذِي حَده عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فِي التَّعْرِيض عِكْرِمَة بن عَامر بن هِشَام بن عبد منَاف بن عبد الدَّار، هجا وهب بن زَمعَة بن الْأسود بن عبد الْمطلب بن أَسد، فَعرض لَهُ فِي هجائه. وَسمعت ابْن أبي مليكَة يَقُول ذَلِك، وَرُوِيَ نَحْو هَذَا عَن ابْن الْمسيب**.* *وَفِيه**:* *إِثْبَات الشُّبْهَة وَإِثْبَات الْقيَاس بِهِ**.* *وَفِيه**:* *الزّجر عَن تَحْقِيق ظن السوء وَتقدم حكم الْفراش على اعْتِبَار المشابهة**.*
*.........*
*(24/24)*
*وَاخْتلف الْعلمَاء فِي مبلغ التَّعْزِير على أَقْوَال**.* *أَحدهَا**:* *لَا يُزَاد على عشر جلدات إلاّ فِي حد، وَهُوَ قَول أَحْمد وَإِسْحَاق**.* *وَالثَّانِي رُوِيَ عَن اللَّيْث أَنه قَالَ**:* *يحْتَمل أَن لَا يتَجَاوَز بالتعزير عشرَة أسواط، وَيحْتَمل مَا سوى ذَلِك**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *أَن لَا يبلغ فَوق عشْرين سَوْطًا**.* *وَالرَّابِع**:* *أَن لَا يبلغ أَكثر من ثَلَاثِينَ جلدَة، وهما مرويان عَن عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**.* *وَالْخَامِس قَالَ الشَّافِعِي فِي قَوْله الآخر**:* *لَا يبلغ عشْرين سَوْطًا**.* *وَالسَّادِس قَالَ أَبُو حنيفَة وَمُحَمّد**:* *لَا يبلغ بِهِ أَرْبَعِينَ سَوْطًا بل ينقص مِنْهُ سَوْطًا، وَبِه قَالَ الشَّافِعِي فِي قَول وَالسَّابِع قَالَ ابْن أبي ليلى وَأَبُو يُوسُف**:* *أَكْثَره خَمْسَة وَسَبْعُونَ سَوْطًا**.* *وَالثَّامِن قَالَ مَالك**:* *التَّعْزِير رُبمَا كَانَ أَكثر من الْحَد إِذا أدّى الإِمَام اجْتِهَاده إِلَى ذَلِك، وَرُوِيَ مثله عَن أبي يُوسُف وَأبي ثَوْر وَالتَّاسِع قَالَ اللَّيْث**:* *لَا يتَجَاوَز تِسْعَة وَأَقل، وَبِه قَالَ أهل الظَّاهِر، نَقله ابْن حزم والعاشر قَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *وَلَا يجوز اعْتِبَار التَّعْزِير بالحدود لأَنهم لم يَخْتَلِفُوا فِي أَن التَّعْزِير موكول إِلَى اجْتِهَاد الإِمَام فيخفف تَارَة ويشدد أُخْرَى**.*
*.......*
*(24/40)*
*أَن مُخَالف الْإِجْمَاع كَافِر فَمن أنكر وجوب مجمع عَلَيْهِ فَهُوَ كَافِر، وَالصَّحِيح تَقْيِيده بإنكار مَا يعلم وُجُوبه من الدّين ضَرُورَة**:* *كالصلوات الْخمس، وَقيد بَعضهم ذَلِك بإنكار وجوب مَا علم وُجُوبه بالتواتر**:* *كالقول بحدوث الْعَالم فَإِنَّهُ مَعْلُوم بالتواتر، وَقد حكى القَاضِي عِيَاض الْإِجْمَاع على تَكْفِير الْقَائِل، بقدم الْعَالم وَاسْتثنى بَعضهم مَعَ الثَّلَاثَة الْمَذْكُورَة**:* *الصَّائِل، فَإِنَّهُ يجوز قَتله للدَّفْع؟ وَأجِيب عَنهُ بِأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يجوز دَفعه إِذا أدّى إِلَى الْقَتْل. فَلَا يحل تعمد قَتله إِذا انْدفع بِدُونِ ذَلِك، فَلَا يُقَال**:* *يجوز قَتله، بل دَفعه**.* *وَقيل**:* *الصَّائِل على قتل النَّفس دَاخل فِي قَوْله. التارك الْجَمَاعَة، وَاسْتدلَّ بِهِ أَيْضا على قتل الْخَوَارِج والبغاة لدخولهم فِي مُفَارقَة الْجَمَاعَة، وَفِيه حصر مَا يُوجب الْقَتْل فِي الْأَشْيَاء الثَّلَاثَة الْمَذْكُورَة، وَحكى ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ عَن بعض أَصْحَابهم**:* *أَن أَسبَاب الْقَتْل عشرَة، وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *وَلَا يخرج عَن هَذِه الثَّلَاثَة بِحَال، فَإِن من سحر أَو سبّ الله أَو سبّ النَّبِي أَو الْملك فَإِنَّهُ كَافِر، وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ**:* *هَذَا الحَدِيث مَنْسُوخ بقوله تَعَالَى: {من قتل نفسا بِغَيْر نفس أَو فَسَاد فِي الأَرْض فأباح الْقَتْل بِالْفَسَادِ، وَبِحَدِيث قتل الْفَاعِل وَالْمَفْعُول بِهِ فِي الَّذِي يعْمل عمل قوم لوط، وَقيل**:* *هما فِي الْفَاعِل بالبهيمة**.*
*..........*
*43*
*خُزَاعَة بِضَم الْخَاء الْمُعْجَمَة وبالزاي وَهِي قَبيلَة كَانُوا غلبوا على مَكَّة وحكموا فِيهَا، ثمَّ أخرجُوا مِنْهَا فصاروا فِي ظَاهرهَا، وَكَانَت بَينهم وَبَين بني بكر عَدَاوَة ظَاهِرَة فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة، وَكَانَت خُزَاعَة حلفاء بني هَاشم بن عبد منَاف إِلَى عهد النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم وَكَانَت بَنو بكر حلفاء قُرَيْش**.* *قَوْله**:* *رجلا من بني لَيْث وَاسم الرجل الْقَاتِل من خُزَاعَة: خرَاش، بِالْخَاءِ والشين المعجمتين ابْن أُميَّة الْخُزَاعِيّ، وَاسم الْمَقْتُول مِنْهُم فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّة**:* *أَحْمَر، وَاسم الْمَقْتُول من بني لَيْث**:* *قَبيلَة، لم يدر اسْمه، وَبَنُو لَيْث قَبيلَة مَشْهُورَة ينسبون إِلَى لَيْث بن بكر بن كنَانَة بن خُزَيْمَة بن مدركة بن إلْيَاس بن مُضر**.*
*..........*
*45*
*أَن الْمُسلمين كَانُوا قتلوا الْيَمَان أَبَا حُذَيْفَة خطأ يَوْم أحد فَعَفَا حُذَيْفَة عَنْهُم بعد قَتله**.*
*وَقد أخرج أَبُو إِسْحَاق الْفَزارِيّ فِي السّير عَن الْأَوْزَاعِيّ عَن الزُّهْرِيّ قَالَ**:* *أَخطَأ الْمُسلمُونَ بِأبي حُذَيْفَة يَوْم أحد حَتَّى قَتَلُوهُ، فَقَالَ حُذَيْفَة**:* *يغْفر الله لكم وَهُوَ أرْحم الرَّاحِمِينَ: فبلغت النَّبِي فزاده عِنْده خيرا ووداه من عِنْده**.*
*.........*
*50*
*وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *أَجمعُوا على قلع السن بِالسِّنِّ فِي الْعمد. وَاخْتلفُوا فِي سَائِر عِظَام الْجَسَد، فَقَالَ مَالك**:* *فِيهَا الْقود إلاَّ مَا كَانَ مخوفا أَو كَانَ كالمأمومة والمنقلة والهاشمة فَفِيهَا الدِّيَة**.* *وَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَاللَّيْث وَالْحَنَفِيَّة**:* *لَا قصاص فِي عظم غير السن لِأَن دون الْعظم حَائِل من جلد وَلحم وَعصب تتعذر مَعَه الْمُمَاثلَة، وَقَالَ الطَّحَاوِيّ**:* *اتَّفقُوا على أَنه لَا قصاص فِي عظم الرَّأْس فَيلْحق بِهِ سَائِر الْعِظَام، وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *وَتعقب بِأَنَّهُ قِيَاس مَعَ وجود النَّص فَإِن فِي حَدِيث الْبَاب أَنَّهَا كسرت الثَّنية فَأمرت بِالْقصاصِ مَعَ أَن الْكسر لَا تطرد فِيهِ الْمُمَاثلَة**.* *قلت**:* *لَا يرد مَا ذكره لِأَن مُرَاده من قَوْله: سَائِر الْعِظَام هِيَ الَّتِي لَا تتَحَقَّق فِيهَا الْمُمَاثلَة**.*
*..........*
*55*
*ثَبت فِي كتاب الدِّيات الَّذِي كتبه سيدنَا رَسُول الله لآل عَمْرو بن حزم أَنه قَالَ فِي**:* *الْيَد خَمْسُونَ من الْإِبِل فِي كل إِصْبَع عشر من الْإِبِل، وَأجْمع الْعلمَاء على أَن فِي الْيَد نصف الدِّيَة، وأصابع الْيَد وَالرجل سَوَاء، وعَلى هَذَا أَئِمَّة الْفَتْوَى، وَلَا فضل لبَعض الْأَصَابِع عِنْدهم على بعض**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *روينَا عَن عمر وَعلي وَعُرْوَة بن الزبير تَفْضِيل بعض الْأَصَابِع على بعض، روى الثَّوْريّ وَحَمَّاد بن زيد بن يحيى بن سعيد عَن ابْن الْمسيب**:* *أَن عمر جعل فِي الْإِبْهَام خمس عشرَة وَفِي البنصر تسعا، وَفِي الْخِنْصر سِتا، وَفِي السبابَة وَالْوُسْطَى عشرا عشرا. حَتَّى وجد فِي كتاب الدِّيات عِنْد آل عَمْرو بن حزم أَنه، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، قَالَ**:* *الْأَصَابِع كلهَا سَوَاء فَأخذ بِهِ وَترك الأول**.* *وَرَوَاهُ جَعْفَر بن عون عَن يحيى بن سعيد عَن ابْن الْمسيب قَالَ**:* *قضى عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، فِي الْإِبْهَام بِثَلَاث عشرَة وَالَّتِي تَلِيهَا بثنتي عشرَة وَفِي الْوُسْطَى بِعشْرَة وَفِي الَّتِي تَلِيهَا بتسع وَفِي الْخِنْصر بست، وَلم يلْتَفت أحد من الْفُقَهَاء إِلَى هذَيْن الْقَوْلَيْنِ لما ثَبت فِي حَدِيث الْبَاب عَن ابْن عَبَّاس، وَحَدِيث عَمْرو بن حزم**.*
*وَأما مفاصل الْأَصَابِع فَروِيَ عَن قَتَادَة عَن عِكْرِمَة عَن عمر، رَضِي الله* 
*.......*
*55*
*عنِ ابنِ عُمَرَ رَضِي الله عَنْهُمَا، أنَّ غُلاماً قُتِلَ غيلَةً، فَقَالَ عُمَرُ**:* *لَوِ اشْتَرَكَ فِيها أهْلُ صَنْعاءَ لَقَتَلْتُهُمْ**.*
*عَن ابْن عمر: أَن عمر بن الْخطاب، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قتل سَبْعَة من أهل صنعاء بِرَجُل،* 
*وَهَذَا الْأَثر حجَّة لِلْجُمْهُورِ على أَن الْجمع يقتل بِوَاحِد، وَقَالَ صَاحب التَّوْضِيح كَأَن البُخَارِيّ أَرَادَ بأثر عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، الرَّد على مُحَمَّد بن سِيرِين، قَالَ**:* *فِي الرجل يقْتله الرّجلَانِ يقتل أَحدهمَا وَيُؤْخَذ الدِّيَة من الآخر،*
*.........*
*61*
*من الْأَحْكَام فِيهِ أَن الْقَتِيل إِذا وجد فِي الْمحلة فالقسامة وَالدية على أهل الْمحلة**.*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *مَا نعلم فِي شَيْء من الْأَحْكَام المروية عَن رَسُول الله فِي الِاضْطِرَاب والتضاد مَا فِي هَذِه الْقَضِيَّة فَإِن الْآثَار فِيهَا متضادة متدافعة، وَهِي قَضِيَّة وَاحِدَة**.* *وَذكر أَبُو الْقَاسِم الْبَلْخِي فِي معرفَة الرِّجَال عَن ابْن إِسْحَاق قَالَ**:* *سَمِعت عَمْرو بن شُعَيْب يحلف فِي الْمَسْجِد الْحَرَام: وَالله الَّذِي لَا إلاه إلاَّ هُوَ إِن حَدِيث سهل بن أبي حثْمَة فِي الْقسَامَة لَيْسَ كَمَا حدث، وَلَقَد وهم**.* *وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر**:* *وَقد خطأ جمَاعَة من أهل الحَدِيث حَدِيث سعيد بن عبيد وذموا البُخَارِيّ فِي تَخْرِيجه وَتَركه رِوَايَة يحيى بن سعيد**.* *قَالَ الْأصيلِيّ**:* *أسْندهُ عَن يحيى شُعْبَة وسُفْيَان بن عُيَيْنَة وَعبد الْوَهَّاب الثَّقَفِيّ وَعِيسَى بن حَمَّاد وَبشر بن الْمفضل وَهَؤُلَاء سِتَّة نفر أسندوه، وأرسله مَالك عَن يحيى بن سعيد عَن بشير بن يسَار، وَلم يذكر سهل بن أبي حثْمَة**.* *وَقَالَ الْأَثْرَم**:* *قَالَ أَحْمد: الَّذِي أذهب إِلَيْهِ فِي الْقسَامَة حَدِيث بشير من رِوَايَة يحيى فقد وَصله عَنهُ حفاظ وَهُوَ أصح من حَدِيث سعيد بن عبيد**.* *وَقَالَ النَّسَائِيّ**:* *لَا أعلم أحدا تَابع سعيد بن عبيد على رِوَايَته عَن بشير، وَقَالَ صَاحب التَّوْضِيح قد ذكره الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ّ من حَدِيث حبيب بن أبي ثَابت عَن بشير مثله**.*
*...........*
*68*
*فَقَالَ ابْن الْقَاسِم**:* *إِن اسْتعْمل عبدا فِي بِئْر يحفرها وَلم يَأْذَن لَهُ سَيّده فِي الْإِجَارَة فَهُوَ ضَامِن إِن عطب، وَذَلِكَ إِذا بَعثه إِلَى سفر بِكِتَاب، وروى ابْن وهب عَن مَالك**:* *لَا ضَمَان عَلَيْهِ سَوَاء أذن لَهُ سَيّده فِي الْإِجَارَة أَو لم يَأْذَن مِمَّا أصَاب، إلاَّ أَن يَسْتَعْمِلهُ فِي غرر كَبِير لِأَنَّهُ لم يُؤذن لَهُ فِيهِ*
*.......*
*71*
*وَقَالَ أَبُو عبيد الْهَرَوِيّ**:* *اخْتلف فِي تَفْسِير الرِّكَاز أهل الْعرَاق وَأهل الْحجاز، فَقَالَ أهل الْعرَاق**:* *هِيَ الْمَعَادِن، وَقَالَ أهل الْحجاز**:* *هِيَ كنوز أهل الْجَاهِلِيَّة، وكلٌّ مُحْتَمل فِي اللُّغَة، وَالْأَصْل فِيهِ قَوْلهم**:* *ركز فِي الأَرْض إِذا ثَبت أَصله**.*
*..........*
*85*
*وأقربهم إِلَى قَول أهل الْحق الإباضية، وَقد بقيت مِنْهُم بَقِيَّة بالغرب**.* *وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي الإباضية فرقة من الْخَوَارِج أَصْحَاب عبد الله بن إباض التَّيْمِيّ* 
*.......*
*97*
*قَالَ ابْن حزم**:* *الْإِكْرَاه قِسْمَانِ: إِكْرَاه على كَلَام، وإكراه على فعل**.* *فَالْأول لَا يجب بِهِ شَيْء**:* *كالكفر وَالْقَذْف وَالْإِقْرَار بِالنِّكَاحِ وَالرَّجْعَة وَالطَّلَاق وَالْبيع والابتياع وَالنُّذُور والأيمان وَالْعِتْق وَالْهِبَة وَغير ذَلِك**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *على قسمَيْنِ**:*
*أَحدهمَا مَا تبيحه الضَّرُورَة كَالْأَكْلِ وَالشرب، فَهَذَا يبيحه الْإِكْرَاه فَمن أكره على شَيْء من ذَلِك فَلَا يلْزمه شَيْء لِأَنَّهُ أَتَى مُبَاحا لَهُ إِتْيَانه**.* *وَالْآخر**:* *مَا لَا تبيحه كَالْقَتْلِ والجراح وَالضَّرْب وإفساد الْأَمْوَال، فَهَذَا لَا يبيحه الْإِكْرَاه، فَمن أكره على شَيْء من ذَلِك لزمَه**.* *وَفِي التَّوْضِيح وَقَالَت طَائِفَة**:* *الْإِكْرَاه فِي القَوْل وَالْفِعْل سَوَاء إِذا أسر الْإِيمَان، رُوِيَ ذَلِك عَن عمر بن الْخطاب، وَهُوَ قَول مَكْحُول وَمَالك وَطَائِفَة من أهل الْعرَاق**.*
*..........*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(( 24 ))

فوائد المجلد الرابع والعشرين من " عمدة القاري " للحافظ العيني رحمه الله 

اليوم : الأثنين
الموافق / 11/ ذو القعدة / 1442 هجري
الموافق : 21/ يونيو / 2021 ميلادي 



*2))*
*(107/24)*

*وَأثر إِبْرَاهِيم هَذَا وَصله مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن فِي كتاب الْآثَار عَن أبي حنيفَة عَن حَمَّاد عَنهُ بِلَفْظ**:* *إِذا اسْتحْلف الرجل وَهُوَ مظلوم فاليمين على مَا نوى وعَلى مَا روى، وَإِذا كَانَ ظَالِما فاليمين على نِيَّة من استحلفه**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *قَول النَّخعِيّ يدل على أَن النِّيَّة عِنْده نِيَّة الْمَظْلُوم أبدا، أَو إِلَى مثله ذهب مَالك وَالْجُمْهُور، وَعند أبي حنيفَة**:* *النِّيَّة نِيَّة الْحَالِف أبدا، وَقَالَ غَيره**:* *وَمذهب الشَّافِعِي أَن الْحلف إِذا كَانَ عِنْد الْحَاكِم فالنية نِيَّة الْحَاكِم. وَهِي رَاجِعَة إِلَى نِيَّة صَاحب الْحق، وَإِن كَانَ فِي غير الْحَاكِم فالنية نِيَّة الْحَالِف**.*
*....*
*110*
*قَالَ النَّسَفِيّ فِي الْكَافِي عَن مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن قَالَ**:* *لَيْسَ من أَخْلَاق الْمُؤمنِينَ الْفِرَار من أَحْكَام الله بالحيل الموصلة إِلَى إبِْطَال الْحق**.*
*111*
*وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *فَإِن قلت: مَا وَجه تعلق الحَدِيث بِالْكتاب؟** .* *قلت**:* *قَالُوا مَقْصُود البُخَارِيّ الرَّد على الْحَنَفِيَّة حَيْثُ صححوا صَلَاة من أحدث فِي الجلسة الْأَخِيرَة، وَقَالُوا**:* *إِن التَّحَلُّل يحصل بِكُل مَا يضاد الصَّلَاة فهم متحيلون فِي صِحَة الصَّلَاة مَعَ وجود الْحَدث**.* *وَوجه الرَّد أَنه مُحدث فِي الصَّلَاة فَلَا تصح لِأَن التَّحَلُّل مِنْهَا ركن فِيهَا لحَدِيث**:* *وتحليلها التَّسْلِيم، كَمَا أَن التَّحْرِيم بِالتَّكْبِيرِ ركن مِنْهَا، وَحَيْثُ قَالُوا**:* *الْمُحدث فِي الصَّلَاة يتَوَضَّأ وَيَبْنِي، وَحَيْثُ حكمُوا بِصِحَّتِهَا عِنْد عدم النِّيَّة فِي الْوضُوء بعلة أَنه لَيْسَ بِعبَادة. انْتهى**.*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنِير**:* *أَشَارَ البُخَارِيّ بِهَذِهِ التَّرْجَمَة إِلَى رد قَول من قَالَ بِصِحَّة صَلَاة من أحدث عمدا فِي أثْنَاء الْجُلُوس الْأَخير، وَيكون حَدثهُ كسلامه بِأَن ذَلِك من الْحِيَل لتصحيح الصَّلَاة مَعَ الْحَدث. انْتهى**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *فِيهِ رد على من قَالَ: إِن من أحدث فِي الْقعدَة الْأَخِيرَة إِن صلَاته صَحِيحَة. انْتهى**.* *وَقيل**:* *التَّحْرِيم يُقَابله التَّسْلِيم لحَدِيث: تَحْرِيمهَا التَّكْبِير وتحليلها التَّسْلِيم، فَإِذا كَانَ أحد الطَّرفَيْنِ ركنا كَانَ الطّرف الآخر ركنا*
*قلت**:* *لَا مُطَابقَة بَين الحَدِيث والترجمة أصلا فَإِنَّهُ لَا يدل أصلا على شَيْء من الْحِيَل، وَقَول الْكرْمَانِي**:* *فهم متحيلون فِي صِحَة الصَّلَاة مَعَ وجود الْحَدث، كَلَام مَرْدُود غير مَقْبُول أصلا لِأَن الْحَنَفِيَّة مَا صححوا صَلَاة من أحدث فِي الْقعدَة الْأَخِيرَة بالحيلة، وَمَا للحيلة دخل أصلا فِي هَذَا، بل حكمُوا بذلك بقوله صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسلم، لِابْنِ مَسْعُود، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ**:* *إِذا قلت هَذَا أَو فعلت هَذَا فقد تمت صَلَاتك رَوَاهُ أَبُو دَاوُد فِي سنَنه* 
*........*
*112*
*إِن فِي كل مَوضِع قَالَ البُخَارِيّ: قَالَ بعض النَّاس، فمراده الْحَنَفِيَّة أَو أَبُو حنيفَة وَحده، وَهَذَا غير وَارِد عَلَيْهِم لأَنهم قَالُوا بِصِحَّة الْعقْدَيْنِ فِيهِ وبوجوب مهر الْمثل لوُجُود ركن النِّكَاح من أَهله فِي مَحَله، وَالنَّهْي فِي الحَدِيث لإخلاء العقد عَن الْمهْر فَصَارَ كالعقد بِالْخمرِ**.*
*........*
*كتاب " التعبير "*
*126*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْعَرَبِيّ**:* *الرُّؤْيَا إدراكات يخلقها الله عز وَجل فِي قلب العَبْد على يَدي ملك أَو شَيْطَان إِمَّا بأسمائها أَي: حَقِيقَتهَا وَإِمَّا بكناها أَي: بعبارتها، وَإِمَّا تَخْلِيط، ونظيرها فِي الْيَقَظَة**:* *الخواطر، فَإِنَّهَا قد تَأتي على نسق فِي قصد وَقد تَأتي مسترسلة غير محصلة**.*

*.......*
*131*
*قَالَ الْخطابِيّ نَاقِلا عَن بَعضهم مَا ملخصه**:* *إِن أول مَا بدىء بِهِ الْوَحْي إِلَى أَن توفّي ثَلَاث وَعِشْرُونَ سنة أَقَامَ بِمَكَّة ثَلَاث عشرَة سنة وبالمدينة عشرا وَكَانَ يُوحى إِلَيْهِ فِي مَنَامه فِي أول الْأَمر بِمَكَّة سِتَّة أشهر وَهِي نصف سنة فَصَارَت، هَذِه الْمدَّة جُزْءا من سِتَّة وَأَرْبَعين جُزْءا من النُّبُوَّة بنسبتها من الْوَحْي فِي الْمَنَام، ثمَّ اعْلَم أَن قَوْله**:* *جُزْء من سِتَّة وَأَرْبَعين جُزْءا هُوَ الَّذِي وَقع فِي أَكثر الْأَحَادِيث، وَفِي رِوَايَة لمُسلم من حَدِيث أبي هُرَيْرَة**:* *جُزْء من خَمْسَة وَأَرْبَعين، وَفِي رِوَايَة لَهُ من حَدِيث ابْن عمر جُزْء من سبعين جُزْءا، وَكَذَا أخرجه ابْن أبي شيبَة عَن ابْن مَسْعُود مَوْقُوفا. وَأخرجه الطَّبَرَانِيّ عَنهُ من وَجه آخر مَرْفُوعا**.* *وللطبراني من وَجه آخر عَنهُ**:* *من سِتَّة وَسبعين. وَسَنَده ضَعِيف**.* *وَأخرجه ابْن عبد الْبر من طَرِيق عبد الْعَزِيز بن الْمُخْتَار عَن ثَابت عَن أنس مَرْفُوعا**:* *جُزْء من سِتَّة وَعشْرين، وَأخرج أَحْمد وَأَبُو يعلى حَدِيثا فِي هَذَا الْبَاب، وَفِيه**:* *قَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس: إِنِّي سَمِعت الْعَبَّاس بن عبد الْمطلب يَقُول: سَمِعت رَسُول الله يَقُول: الرُّؤْيَا الصَّالِحَة من الْمُؤمن جُزْء من خمسين جُزْءا من النُّبُوَّة**.* *وَأخرجه التِّرْمِذِيّ والطبري من حَدِيث أبي ذَر بن الْعقيلِيّ**:* *جُزْء من أَرْبَعِينَ**.* 
*.......*
*135*
*قَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي**:* *الْيَمَامَة بِلَاد كَانَ اسْمهَا الجو بِالْجِيم وَتَشْديد الْوَاو، وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *بَين مَكَّة واليمن، وَقَالَ الْجَوْهَرِي**:* *الْيَمَامَة اسْم جَارِيَة زرقاء كَانَت تبصر الرَّاكِب من مسيرَة ثَلَاثَة أَيَّام، يُقَال**:* *أبْصر من زرقاء الْيَمَامَة، فسميت الْبِلَاد الْمَذْكُورَة باسم هَذِه الْجَارِيَة لِكَثْرَة مَا أضيف إِلَيْهَا، وَقيل**:* *جو الْيَمَامَة**.*
*....*
*135*
*حد عشر كوكباً نصب على التَّمْيِيز وأسماؤها: جرثان والطارق وَالذَّيَّال وَذُو الْكَتِفَيْنِ وَذُو القابس وَوَثَّاب وَعَمُودَان والفليق وَالْمصْبح والضروج وَذُو الفرغ**.* 
*.......*
*وَهُوَ ابْن اثْنَي عشرَة سنة، وَقيل**:* *كَانَ بَين رُؤْيا يُوسُف ومصير إخْوَته إِلَيْهِ أَرْبَعُونَ سنة، وَقيل**:* *ثَمَانُون**.* 
*.........*
*140*
*أصدق الرُّؤْيَا بالأسحار. أخرجه أَحْمد مَرْفُوعا وَصَححهُ ابْن حبَان وَذكر نصر بن يَعْقُوب الدينَوَرِي أَن الرُّؤْيَا أول اللَّيْل تبطىء بتأويلها، وَمن النّصْف الثَّانِي تسرع بتفاوت أَجزَاء اللَّيْل، وَأَن أسرعها تَأْوِيلا رُؤْيا السحر وَلَا سِيمَا عِنْد طُلُوع الْفجْر، وَعَن جَعْفَر الصَّادِق**:* *أسرعها تَأْوِيلا رُؤْيا القيلولة**.*
*.........*
*142*
*مَفَاتِيح الْكَلم أَي: لفظ قَلِيل يُفِيد مَعَاني كَثِيرَة، وَهَذَا غَايَة البلاغة، وَسَتَأْتِي رِوَايَة أُخْرَى**:* *بعثت بجوامع الْكَلم، وَقَالَ البُخَارِيّ**:* *بَلغنِي أَن جَوَامِع الْكَلم هُوَ أَن الله تَعَالَى يجمع الْأُمُور الْكَثِيرَة الَّتِي كَانَت تكْتب فِي الْكتب قبله فِي الْأَمر الوحد والأمرين، أَو نَحْو ذَلِك*
*.......*
*143*
*الْمَسِيح الدَّجَّال وَفِي تَسْمِيَة الدَّجَّال بالمسيح خَمْسَة أَقْوَال، وَفِي تَسْمِيَته بالدجال عشرَة أَقْوَال ذَكرنَاهَا كلهَا فِي كتَابنَا الموسوم بزين الْمجَالِس وَكَذَلِكَ ذكرنَا فِي تَسْمِيَة عِيسَى ابْن مَرْيَم بالمسيح ثَلَاثَة وَعشْرين وَجها اختصرنا هُنَا ذكره خوفًا من السَّآمَة، ومختصره معنى الْمَسِيح فِي عِيسَى، عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام، كَونه لَا يمسح ذَا عاهة إلاَّ برىء، وَمَعْنَاهُ فِي الدَّجَّال كَونه مَمْسُوح إِحْدَى الْعَينَيْنِ، وَقيل فِيهِ**:* *بِالْخَاءِ الْمُعْجَمَة**.*
*.........*
*145*
*الَ عبد الله بن عون عَن مُحَمَّد بن سِيرِين، وَوَصله عَن عَليّ بن أبي طَالب القيرواني فِي كتاب التَّعْبِير من طَرِيق مسْعدَة بن اليسع عَن عبد الله بن عون، وَفِي التَّوْضِيح قَالَ أَبُو الْحسن عَليّ بن أبي طَالب فِي كِتَابه نور الْبُسْتَان وربيع الْإِنْسَان لَا فرق بَين رُؤْيا النَّهَار وَاللَّيْل، وحكمهما وَاحِد فِي الْعبارَة، وَكَذَا رُؤْيا النِّسَاء ورؤيا الرِّجَال**.*
*.......*
*153*
*سَمِعَ أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ يَقُولُ: قَالَ رسولُ الله إِذا اقْتَرَبَ الزَّمانُ لَمْ تَكَدْ تَكْذِبُ رُؤْيا المُؤْمِنِ، ورُؤْيا المُؤْمِنِ، جُزْءٌ مِنْ سِتَّةٍ وأرْبَعِينَ جُزْءاً مِنَ النُّبُوَّةِ، وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ النُّبُوَّةِ فإنّهُ لَا يَكْذِبُ*

*وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *فِيهِ قَولَانِ: أَحدهمَا: أَن الْمَعْنى إِذا تقَارب زمَان اللَّيْل وزمان النَّهَار وَهُوَ وَقت استوائهما أَيَّام الرّبيع، وَذَلِكَ وَقت اعْتِدَال الطبائع الْأَرْبَع غَالِبا**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *أَن المُرَاد من اقتراب الزَّمَان انْتِهَاء مدَّته إِذا دنا قيام السَّاعَة**.* *وَقَالَ ابْن بطال**:* *الصَّوَاب هُوَ الثَّانِي، وَقَالَ الدَّاودِيّ**:* *المُرَاد بتقارب الزَّمَان نقص السَّاعَات وَالْأَيَّام والليالي، وَمرَاده بِالنَّقْصِ سرعَة مرورها وَذَلِكَ قرب قيام السَّاعَة**.* *وَقيل**:* *معنى كَون رُؤْيا الْمُؤمن فِي آخر الزَّمَان لَا تكَاد تكذب أَنَّهَا تقع غَالِبا على الْوَجْه المرئي لَا تحْتَاج إِلَى التَّعْبِير فَلَا يدخلهَا الْكَذِب، وَالْحكمَة فِي اخْتِصَاص ذَلِك بآخر الزَّمَان أَن الْمُؤمن فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت يكون غَرِيبا كَمَا فِي الحَدِيث**:* *بَدَأَ الْإِسْلَام غَرِيبا وَسَيَعُودُ غَرِيبا أخرجه مُسلم، فيقل أنس الْمُؤمن ومعينه فِي ذَلِك الْوَقْت فيكرم بالرؤيا الصادقة،*
*وَقَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ**:* *المُرَاد وَالله أعلم بآخر الزَّمَان الْمَذْكُور فِي هَذَا الحَدِيث زمَان الطَّائِفَة الْبَاقِيَة مَعَ عِيسَى ابْن مَرْيَم، صلوَات الله عَلَيْهِمَا وَسَلَامه، بعد قَتله الدَّجَّال*
*,,,,,,,*
*157*
*قَالَ الْمُهلب**:* *الْعين الْجَارِيَة تحْتَمل وُجُوهًا فَإِن كَانَ مَاؤُهَا صافياً عبرت بِالْعَمَلِ الصَّالح وإلاَّ فَلَا، وَقيل**:* *الْعين الْجَارِيَة عمل جَار من صَدَقَة أَو مَعْرُوف لحي أَو ميت، وَقيل**:* *عين المَاء نعْمَة وبركة وَخير وبلوغ أُمْنِية إِن كَانَ صَاحبهَا مَسْتُورا، وَإِن كَانَ غير عفيف أَصَابَته مُصِيبَة يبكي لَهَا أهل دَاره**.*
*رُؤْيَة الْوضُوء فِي الْمَنَام وَسِيلَة إِلَى سُلْطَان أَو عمل، فَإِن أتمه فِي النّوم حصل مُرَاده فِي الْيَقَظَة، وَإِن تعذر لعجز المَاء مثلا، أَو تَوَضَّأ بِمَا لَا يجوز الصَّلَاة بِهِ، فَلَا. وَالْوُضُوء للخائف أَمَان وَيدل على حُصُول الثَّوَاب وتكفير الْخَطَايَا**.*
*قَالَ أهل التَّعْبِير**:* *الطّواف يدل على الْحَج وعَلى التَّزْوِيج وَحُصُول أَمر مَطْلُوب من الإِمَام وعَلى بر الْوَالِدين وعَلى خدمَة عَالم وَالدُّخُول فِي أَمر الإِمَام، فَإِن كَانَ الرَّائِي رَقِيقا دلّ على نصحه لسَيِّده**.*
*قَالَ المعبرون**:* *من رأى أَنه يطير فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ إِلَى جِهَة السَّمَاء من غير تعريج ناله ضَرَر، فَإِن غَابَ فِي السَّمَاء وَلم يرجع مَاتَ، وَإِن رَجَعَ أَفَاق من مَرضه، وَإِن كَانَ يطير عرضا سَافر ونال رفْعَة بِقدر طيرانه، فَإِن كَانَ بجناح فَهُوَ مَال أَو سُلْطَان يُسَافر فِي كنفه، وَإِن كَانَ بِغَيْر جنَاح فَهُوَ يدل عل التَّعْزِير فِيمَا يدْخل فِيهِ*


*.....*
*165*
*الْعَنسِي بِفَتْح الْعين الْمُهْملَة وَسُكُون النُّون اسْمه الْأسود الصَّنْعَانِيّ وَكَانَ يُقَال لَهُ ذُو الْحمار لِأَنَّهُ علم حمارا إِذا قَالَ لَهُ اسجد؟ يخْفض رَأسه، قَتله فَيْرُوز الديلمي، ومسيلمة بن حبيب الْحَنَفِيّ الْيَمَانِيّ وَكَانَ صَاحب نيرنجات، وَهُوَ أول من أَدخل الْبَيْضَة فِي القارورة**:* *قَتله وَحشِي قَاتل حَمْزَة، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ،* 
*.......*
*180*
*إ* *ن الشَّرّ اضمحل فِي زَمَانه**.* *قلت**:* *حمله الْحسن الْبَصْرِيّ على الْأَكْثَر الْأَغْلَب فَسئلَ عَن وجود عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز بعد الْحجَّاج، فَقَالَ**:* *لَا بُد للنَّاس من تَنْفِيس، وَقيل**:* *إِن المُرَاد بالتفضيل تَفْضِيل مَجْمُوع الْعَصْر، فَإِن عصر الْحجَّاج كَانَ فِيهِ كثير من الصَّحَابَة أَحيَاء، وَفِي عصر عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز انقرضوا، وَالزَّمَان الَّذِي فِيهِ الصَّحَابَة خير من الزَّمَان الَّذِي بعده لقَوْله خير الْقُرُون قَرْني، وَهُوَ فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ وَقَوله**:* *أَصْحَابِي أَمَنَة لأمتي فَإِذا ذهب أَصْحَابِي أَتَى أمتِي مَا يوعدون، أخرجه مُسلم**.*
*...........*
*205*
*وَكَانَت عَائِشَة على جمل اسْمه عَسْكَر اشْتَرَاهُ يعلى بن أُميَّة رجل من عرينة بِمِائَتي دِينَار فَدفعهُ إِلَى عَائِشَة، وَكَانَ عَليّ، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، بِالْمَدِينَةِ وَلما بلغه الْخَبَر خرج فِي أَرْبَعَة الآف فيهم أَرْبَعمِائَة مِمَّن بَايعُوا تَحت الشَّجَرَة وَثَمَانمِائَة من الْأَنْصَار، وَهُوَ الَّذِي ذكره البُخَارِيّ**:* *بعث عَليّ عمار بن يَاسر وَابْنه الْحسن فَقدما الْكُوفَة فصعدا الْمِنْبَر يَعْنِي عماراً وَالْحسن صعدا مِنْبَر جَامع الْكُوفَة، فَكَانَ الْحسن بن عَليّ فَوق الْمِنْبَر لِأَنَّهُ ابْن الْخَلِيفَة وَابْن بنت رَسُول الله صلى الله تَعَالَى وَآله وَسلم*
*......*
*212*
*قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ فِي التَّذْكِرَة خرجت نَار بالحجاز بِالْمَدِينَةِ وَكَانَ بدؤها زَلْزَلَة عَظِيمَة فِي لَيْلَة الْأَرْبَعَاء بعد الْعَتَمَة الثَّالِث من جُمَادَى الْآخِرَة سنة أَربع وَخمسين وسِتمِائَة، واستمرت إِلَى ضحى النَّهَار يَوْم الْجُمُعَة، فسكنت وَظَهَرت النَّار بقريظة عِنْد قاع التَّنْعِيم بِطرف الْحرَّة ترى فِي صور الْبَلَد، الْعَظِيم عَلَيْهَا سور مُحِيط بهَا عَلَيْهِ شراريف كشراريف الْحُصُون وأبراج ومآذن، وَيرى رجال يَقُودُونَهَا لَا تمر على جبل إلاَّ دكته وأذابته،*
*وَيخرج من مَجْمُوع ذَلِك نهر أَحْمَر ونهر أَزْرَق لَهُ دوِي كَدَوِيِّ الرَّعْد يَأْخُذ الصخور وَالْجِبَال بَين يَدَيْهِ وَيَنْتَهِي إِلَى محط الركب الْعِرَاقِيّ، فَاجْتمع من ذَلِك ردم صَار كالجبل الْعَظِيم، وانتهت النَّار إِلَى قرب الْمَدِينَة، وَمَعَ ذَلِك فَكَانَ يَأْتِي ببركة النَّبِي الْمَدِينَة نسيم بَارِد، وشوهد لهَذِهِ النَّار غليان كغليان الْبَحْر وانتهت إِلَى قَرْيَة من قرى الْيمن فأحرقتها، وَقَالَ بعض أَصْحَابنَا**:* *لقد رَأَيْتهَا صاعدة فِي الْهَوَاء من نَحْو خَمْسَة أَيَّام من الْمَدِينَة، وَسمعت أَنَّهَا رئيت من مَكَّة وَمن جبال بصرى**.* *وَقَالَ النَّوَوِيّ**:* *تَوَاتر الْعلم بِخُرُوج هَذِه النَّار عِنْد جَمِيع أهل الشَّام، وَقَالَ أَبُو شامة فِي ذيل الروضتين وَردت فِي أَوَائِل شعْبَان سنة أَربع وَخمسين كتب من الْمَدِينَة فِيهَا شرح أَمر عَظِيم حدث بهَا، فِيهِ تَصْدِيق لما فِي الصَّحِيحَيْنِ فَذكر هَذَا الحَدِيث**.* *وَفِي بعض الْكتب**:* *ظهر فِي أول جُمُعَة من جُمَادَى الْآخِرَة فِي شَرْقي الْمَدِينَة نَار عَظِيمَة، بَينهَا وَبَين الْمَدِينَة نصف يَوْم، انفجرت من الأَرْض وسال مِنْهَا وَاد من نَار حَتَّى حَاذَى جبل أحد، وَفِي كتاب آخر**:* *سَالَ مِنْهَا وَاد مِقْدَاره أَرْبَعَة فراسخ وَعرضه أَرْبَعَة أَمْيَال يجْرِي على وَجه الأَرْض يخرج مِنْهَا مهاد وجبال صغَار*
*.............

* 
*3*
*...*
*222*
*قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *فَإِن قلت: خلا زَمَاننَا عَن خلافتهم**.* *قلت**:* *لم يخل إِذْ فِي الغرب خَليفَة مِنْهُم على مَا قيل، وَكَذَا فِي مصر. انْتهى**.* *قلت**:* *لم يشْتَهر أصلا أَن فِي الغرب خَليفَة من بني الْعَبَّاس، وَلَكِن كَانَ فِيهِ من الحفصيين من ذُرِّيَّة أبي حَفْص صَاحب ابْن*
*تومرت، وَقد انتسبوا إِلَى عمر بن الْخطاب وَهُوَ قرشي، وَفِي مصر مَوْجُود من بني الْعَبَّاس وَلَكِن لَيْسَ بحاكم بل تَحت حكم**.*
*.........*
*230*
*وَاخْتلف فِي مَشْرُوعِيَّة الْحَاجِب للْحَاكِم، فَقَالَ الشَّافِعِي وَجَمَاعَة. يَنْبَغِي للْحَاكِم أَن لَا يتَّخذ حاجباً، وَذهب آخَرُونَ إِلَى جَوَازه، وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ**:* *بل يسْتَحبّ ذَلِك لترتيب الْخُصُوم وَمنع المستطيل وَدفع الشرير، وَنقل ابْن التِّين عَن الدَّاودِيّ قَالَ**:* *الَّذِي أحدثه بعض الْقُضَاة من شدَّة الْحجاب وَإِدْخَال بطائق الْخُصُوم لم يكن من فعل السّلف، وَلنْ يَأْتِي آخر هَذِه الْأمة بِأَفْضَل مَا أَتَى بِهِ أَولهَا، وَهَذَا من التكبر، وَكَانَ عمر، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، يرقد فِي الأفنية نَهَارا**.*
*.......*
*242*
*وَقَالَ الطَّبَرِيّ**:* *ذهب الْجُمْهُور إِلَى جَوَاز أَخذ القَاضِي الْأُجْرَة على الحكم لكَونه يشْغلهُ الحكم عَن الْقيام بمصالحه. غير أَن طَائِفَة من السّلف كرهت ذَلِك وَلم يحرموه مَعَ ذَلِك، وَقَالَ أَبُو عَليّ الْكَرَابِيسِي**:* *لَا بَأْس للْقَاضِي أَن يَأْخُذ الرزق على الْقَضَاء عِنْد أهل الْعلم قاطبة من الصَّحَابَة وَمن بعدهمْ، وَهُوَ قَول فُقَهَاء الْأَمْصَار، وَلَا أعلم بَينهم اخْتِلَافا، وَقد كره ذَلِك قوم مِنْهُم مَسْرُوق، وَلَا أعلم أحدا مِنْهُم حرمه. وَقَالَ صَاحب الْهِدَايَة ثمَّ إِن القَاضِي إِذا كَانَ فَقِيرا فَالْأَفْضَل بل الْوَاجِب أَخذ كِفَايَته، وَإِن كَانَ غَنِيا فَالْأَفْضَل الِامْتِنَاع عَن أَخذ الرزق من بَيت المَال رفقا بِبَيْت المَال**.* *وَقيل**:* *الْأَخْذ هُوَ الْأَصَح صِيَانة للْقَضَاء عَن الهوان ونظراً لمن يُولى بعده من المحتاجين وَيَأْخُذ بِقدر الْكِفَايَة لَهُ ولعياله**.*
*وقالَتْ عَائِشَةُ**:* *يأكُلُ الوَصِيُّ بِقَدْرِ عُمالَتِهِ**.*

*..........*
*250*
*وَقَالَ ابْن الْمُنْذر**:* *وَلَا ألزم من أَقَامَ الْحَد فِي الْمَسْجِد مأثماً لِأَنِّي لَا أجد دَلِيلا عَلَيْهِ. وَفِي التَّوْضِيح وَأما الْأَحَادِيث الَّتِي فِيهَا النَّهْي عَن إِقَامَة الْحُدُود فِي الْمَسْجِد فضعيفة**.*
*وَقَالَ عُمَرُ**:* *أخْرِجاهُ مِنَ المَسْجِد**.*
*أَي**:* *قَالَ عمر بن الْخطاب: أَخْرجَاهُ، أَي الَّذِي وَجب عَلَيْهِ الْحَد من الْمَسْجِد،* 
*.............*
*253*
*قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *قَالَ مغلطاي الْمصْرِيّ: كَأَنَّهُ يُرِيد بِبَعْض النَّاس الشَّافِعِي، وَهُوَ رد لقَوْل من قَالَ**:* *إِن البُخَارِيّ إِذا قَالَ: بعض النَّاس، أَرَادَ بِهِ أَبَا حنيفَة، ثمَّ قَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *أَقُول غرضهم بذلك غَالب الْأَمر أَو فِي مَوضِع تشنيع عَلَيْهِ وقبح الْحَال، أَو أَرَادَ بِهِ هَاهُنَا أَيْضا بعض الْحَنَفِيَّة، لِأَن مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن قَالَ بِأَنَّهُ لَا بُد من اثْنَيْنِ، غَايَة مَا فِي الْبَاب أَن الشَّافِعِيَّة أَيْضا قَائِل بِهِ، لَكِن لم يكن مَقْصُودا بِالذَّاتِ انْتهى**.* *وَقَالَ بَعضهم**:* *المُرَاد بِبَعْض النَّاس مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن فَإِنَّمَا الَّذِي اشْترط أَنه لَا بُد فِي التَّرْجَمَة من اثْنَيْنِ، ونزلها منزلَة الشَّهَادَة. وَوَافَقَهُ الشَّافِعِي فَتعلق بذلك مغلطاي، فَقَالَ**:* *فِيهِ رد لقَوْل من قَالَ: إِن البُخَارِيّ ... الخ**.* *قلت**:* *سُبْحَانَ الله مَا هَذَا التعصب الْبَاطِل حَتَّى يوقعوا بِهِ أنفسهم فِي الْمَحْذُور فمآله لكرماني الَّذِي طرح جِلْبَاب الْحيَاء وَبقول أَو فِي مَوضِع تشنيع عَلَيْهِ وقبح الْحَال وَمَا التشنيع وقبح الْحَال، إِلَّا على من يتَكَلَّم فِي الْأَئِمَّة الْكِبَار الَّذين سَبَقُوهُمْ بِالْإِسْلَامِ وَقُوَّة الدّين وَكَثْرَة الْعلم وَشدَّة الْوَرع والقرب من زمن النَّبِي وَمَعَ هَذَا فالكرماني مَا جزم بِأَن مُرَاد البُخَارِيّ بِبَعْض النَّاس أَبُو حنيفَة وَمُحَمّد بن الْحسن لِأَنَّهُ ردد فِي كَلَامه، وَالْعجب من بَعضهم الَّذِي جزم بِأَن المُرَاد بِهِ مُحَمَّد بن الْحسن، فهروبهم عَن المُرَاد بِهِ الشَّافِعِي مثل مَا ذكره الشَّيْخ*
*.......*
*282*
*المُرَاد من اثْنَي عشر هم عدد الْخُلَفَاء من بني أُميَّة ثمَّ عِنْد خُرُوج الْخلَافَة من بني أُميَّة وَقعت الْفِتَن الْعَظِيمَة والملاحم الْكَثِيرَة حَتَّى اسْتَقَرَّتْ دولة بني الْعَبَّاس فتغيرت الْأَحْوَال عَمَّا كَانَت عَلَيْهِ تغييراً بَينا**.* *وَقيل**:* *يحْتَمل أَن يكون اثْنَا عشر بعد الْمهْدي الَّذِي يخرج فِي آخر الزَّمَان، وَقيل**:* *وجد فِي كتاب دانيال: إِذا مَاتَ الْمهْدي ملك بعده خَمْسَة رجال من ولد السبط الْأَكْبَر، ثمَّ خَمْسَة من ولد السبط الْأَصْغَر، ثمَّ يُوصي آخِرهم بالخلافة لرجل من ولد السبط الْأَكْبَر، ثمَّ يملك بعده وَلَده، فَيتم بذلك اثْنَا عشر ملكا كل وَاحِد مِنْهُم إِمَام مهْدي**.* *وَعَن كَعْب الْأَحْبَار**:* *يكون اثْنَا عشر مهدياً ثمَّ ينزل روح الله فَيقْتل الدَّجَّال وَقيل: المُرَاد من وجود اثْنَي عشر خَليفَة فِي جَمِيع مُدَّة الْإِسْلَام إِلَى يَوْم الْقِيَامَة*
*أَنه لَا يهْلك هَذِه الْأمة حَتَّى يكون مِنْهَا اثْنَا عشر خَليفَة كلهم يعْمل بِالْهدى وَدين الْحق، مِنْهُم رجلَانِ من أهل بَيت مُحَمَّد، يعِيش أَحدهمَا أَرْبَعِينَ سنة، وَالْآخر ثَلَاثِينَ سنة، وَقيل**:* *جَمِيع من ولي الْخلَافَة من الصّديق إِلَى عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز أَرْبَعَة عشر نفسا مِنْهُم اثْنَان لم تصح ولايتهما وَلم تطل مدتهما وهما: مُعَاوِيَة بن يزِيد، ومروان بن الحكم، وَالْبَاقُونَ اثْنَا عشر نفسا على الْوَلَاء كَمَا أخبر وَكَانَت وَفَاة عمر بن عبد الْعَزِيز، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، سنة إِحْدَى وَمِائَة، وتغيرت الْأَحْوَال بعده وانقضى الْقرن الأول الَّذِي هُوَ خير الْقُرُون**.*
*.........

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
اللهم لك الحمد والشكر على نعمتك وامتنانك 
ختم وتلخيص واقتناص الفوائد من المجلد الرابع والعشرون من " عمدة القاري " 
ويليه المجلد الأخير من " عمدة القاري " للحافظ العيني رحمه الله*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

(( 25 ))

الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات 
الحمد لله على تمام الختم والكمال 
في يوم الثلاثاء الموافق  12/ ذو القعدة / 1442 هجري 
الموافق 22/ يوليو / 2021 ميلادي 
تم تلخيص وتهذيب وانتقاء الفوائد من عمدة القاري " للحافظ العيني رحمه الله 
ولله الحمد على تمام الكمال والمنة والفضل 



*(( 25 "))*
*( 15/25)*
*وَاسم ذِي الْيَدَيْنِ**:* *خرباق، بِكَسْر الْخَاء الْمُعْجَمَة وَإِسْكَان الرَّاء وبالباء الْمُوَحدَة وبالقاف، ولقب بِهِ لطول فِي يَده**.*
*......*
*20*
*حَاطِب بن أبي بلتعة أرْسلهُ إِلَى الْمُقَوْقس صَاحب الْإسْكَنْدَريّ  َة واسْمه جريج بن مينا فَمضى بِكِتَاب رَسُول الله إِلَيْهِ فَقبل الْكتاب وَأكْرم حَاطِبًا وَأحسن نزله وسرحه إِلَى النَّبِي وَأهْدى لَهُ مَعَ حَاطِب كسْوَة وَبغلة بسرجها وجاريتين إِحْدَاهمَا مَارِيَة أم إِبْرَاهِيم، عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاة وَالسَّلَام، وَالْأُخْرَى وَهبهَا لمُحَمد بن قيس الْعَبدَرِي**.*
*........*
*ابْن وهب إِلَى الْمُنْذر بن الْحَارِث بن أبي شمر الغساني صَاحب دمشق، قَالَ شُجَاع**:* *فانتهيت إِلَيْهِ وَهُوَ بغوطة دمشق فَقَرَأَ كتاب رَسُول الله وَرمى بِهِ، وَقَالَ**:* *أَنا أَسِير إِلَيْهِ، وعزم على ذَلِك فَمَنعه قَيْصر، وَلما بلغ رَسُول الله ذَلِك قَالَ**:* *بادَ ملكه**.*
*ودحية بن خَليفَة أرْسلهُ إِلَى قَيْصر ملك الرّوم فَأكْرمه قَيْصر وَوضع كتاب رَسُول الله على فخده وساله عَن النَّبِي وَثَبت عِنْده صِحَة نبوته، فهم بِالْإِسْلَامِ فَلم توافقه الرّوم، فخافهم على ملكه فَأمْسك ورد دحْيَة ردا جميلاً**.*
*وسليط بن عَمْرو العامري أرْسلهُ إِلَى هَوْذَة بن عَليّ ملك الْيَمَامَة فَأكْرمه وأنزله ورد الْجَواب بقوله**:* *إِن جعلت لي بعض الْأَمر صرت إِلَيْك وَأسْلمت ونصرتك، وَإِلَّا قصدت حربك فَقَالَ لَا وَلَا كَرَامَة اللَّهُمَّ اكفنيه فَمَاتَ**.*
*وَعَمْرو بن أُميَّة الضمرِي أرْسلهُ إِلَى النَّجَاشِيّ ملك الْحَبَشَة واسْمه أَصْحَمَة فَأخذ كتاب رَسُول الله وَوَضعه على عَيْنَيْهِ، وَنزل عَن سَرِيره وَجلسَ على الأَرْض وَأسلم على يَد جَعْفَر بن أبي طَالب وَلما مَاتَ صلى عَلَيْهِ النَّبِي*
*وَعبد الله بن حذافة أرْسلهُ إِلَى كسْرَى إبرويز بن هُرْمُز، فمزق كِتَابه وَقَالَ**:* *يكاتبني وَهُوَ عَبدِي؟ وَلما بلغ النَّبِي ذَلِك قَالَ**:* *مزق الله ملكه ثمَّ كتب كسْرَى إِلَى باذان وَهُوَ نَائِبه على الْيمن: أَن ابْعَثْ إِلَى هَذَا الرجل بالحجاز رجلَيْنِ من عنْدك جلدين فليأتياني بِهِ، فَبعث باذان قهرمانه وَكَانَ كَاتبا حاسباً بِكِتَاب فَارس، وَبعث مَعَه رجلا من الْفرس يُقَال لَهُ**:* *خرخرة، وَكتب مَعَهُمَا إِلَى رَسُول الله يَأْمُرهُ أَن ينْصَرف مَعَهُمَا إِلَى كسْرَى، فَخَرَجَا حَتَّى قدما على رَسُول الله ودخلا على رَسُول الله وَقد حلقا لحاهما وأعفيا شواربهما، فكره النّظر إِلَيْهِمَا وَقَالَ لَهما. ارْجِعَا حَتَّى تأتيناني غَدا، وأتى الْخَبَر من السَّمَاء رَسُول الله بِأَن الله عز وَجل قد سلط على كسْرَى ابْنه شيرويه فَقتله فِي شهر كَذَا وَكَذَا فِي لَيْلَة كَذَا وَكَذَا فِي سَاعَة كَذَا وَكَذَا من اللَّيْل، فدعاهما النَّبِي فَأَخْبرهُمَا وَأعْطى خرخرة منْطقَة فِيهَا ذهب وَفِضة كَانَ أهداها لَهُ بعض الْمُلُوك، فَخَرَجَا من عِنْده حَتَّى قدما على باذان وأخبراه الْخَبَر، فَقَالَ**:* *وَالله مَا هَذَا بِكَلَام ملك، وَإِنِّي لأرى الرجل نبيّاً كَمَا يَقُول، وليكونن مَا قد قَالَ، فَلم ينشب باذان أَن قدم عَلَيْهِ كتاب شيرويه فِيهِ أَنه قتل كسْرَى فِي تَارِيخ كَذَا وَكَذَا، فَلَمَّا وقف عَلَيْهِ قَالَ**:* *إِن هَذَا الرجل لرَسُول، فَأسلم وَأسْلمت الْأَبْنَاء من فَارس، وَقَررهُ النَّبِي فِي مَوْضِعه وَهُوَ أول نَائِب من نوابه، صلى الله تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ وَآله وَسلم**.*
*وَيُقَال**:* *إِنَّه أرسل الْعَلَاء بن الْحَضْرَمِيّ إِلَى الْمُنْذر بن ساوي ا*
*..........*
*45*
*وى الْبَيْهَقِيّ من طَرِيق مُجَاهِد عَن الشّعبِيّ عَن عَمْرو بن حويرث عَن عمر قَالَ: إيَّاكُمْ وَأَصْحَاب الرَّأْي فَإِنَّهُم أَعدَاء السّنَن أغنتهم الْأَحَادِيث أَن يحفظوها فَقَالُوا بِالرَّأْيِ فضلوا وأضلوا. قلت: فِي صِحَّته نظر، وَلَئِن سلمنَا فَإِنَّهُ أَرَادَ بِهِ الرَّأْي مَعَ وجود النَّص

* 
*108*
*قَالَ الدَّاودِيّ**:* *فِي قَوْله: لَا شخص أغير من الله لم يَأْتِ مُتَّصِلا وَلم تتلق الْأمة مثل هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث بِالْقبُولِ، وَهُوَ يتوقى فِي الْأَحْكَام الَّتِي لَا تلجىء الضَّرُورَة النَّاس إِلَى الْعَمَل بِهِ**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *إِطْلَاق الشَّخْص فِي صِفَات الله غير جَائِز لِأَن الشَّخْص إِنَّمَا يكون جسماً مؤلفاً، وخليق أَن لَا تكون هَذِه اللَّفْظَة صَحِيحَة، وَأَن تكون تصحيفاً من الرَّاوِي*
*وَكثير من الروَاة يحدث بِالْمَعْنَى وَلَيْسَ كلهم فُقَهَاء، وَفِي كَلَام آحَاد الروَاة جفَاء وتعجرف**.* *وَقَالَ بعض كبار التَّابِعين**:* *نعم الْمَرْء رَبنَا لَو أطعناه مَا عصانا، وَلَفظ الْمَرْء إِنَّمَا يُطلق على الذُّكُور من الْآدَمِيّين، فَأرْسل الْكَلَام وَبَقِي أَن يكون لفظ الشَّخْص جرى على هَذَا السَّبِيل فاعتوره الْفساد من وُجُوه**:* *أَحدهَا أَن اللَّفْظ لَا يثبت إلاَّ من طَرِيق السّمع**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *إِجْمَاع الْأمة على الْمَنْع مِنْهُ**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *أَن مَعْنَاهُ أَن يكون جسماً مؤلفاً فَلَا يُطلق على الله، وَقد منعت الْجَهْمِية إِطْلَاق الشَّخْص مَعَ قَوْلهم بالجسم فَدلَّ ذَلِك على مَا قُلْنَاهُ من الْإِجْمَاع على مَنعه فِي صفته، عز وَجل**.*
*.........*
*110*
*خْتلف الْخَبَر الْوَارِد فِي قدر مَسَافَة مَا بَين السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْض، فَذكر التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *مائَة عَام، وَذكر الطَّبَرَانِيّ**:* *خَمْسمِائَة عَام، وروى ابْن خُزَيْمَة فِي التَّوْحِيد من صَحِيحه، وَابْن أبي عَاصِم فِي كتاب السّنة عَن ابْن مَسْعُود، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قَالَ**:* *بَين السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا وَالَّتِي تَلِيهَا خَمْسمِائَة عَام*
*وَبَين كل سَمَاء خَمْسمِائَة عَام، وَفِي رِوَايَة: وَغلظ كل سَمَاء مسيرَة خَمْسمِائَة عَام، وَبَين السَّابِعَة وَبَين الْكُرْسِيّ خَمْسمِائَة عَام، وَبَين الْكُرْسِيّ وَبَين المَاء خَمْسمِائَة عَام، وَالْعرش فَوق المَاء وَالله فَوق الْعَرْش، وَلَا يخفى عَلَيْهِ شَيْء من أَعمالكُم

* 
*108*
*قَالَ الدَّاودِيّ**:* *فِي قَوْله: لَا شخص أغير من الله لم يَأْتِ مُتَّصِلا وَلم تتلق الْأمة مثل هَذِه الْأَحَادِيث بِالْقبُولِ، وَهُوَ يتوقى فِي الْأَحْكَام الَّتِي لَا تلجىء الضَّرُورَة النَّاس إِلَى الْعَمَل بِهِ**.* *وَقَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *إِطْلَاق الشَّخْص فِي صِفَات الله غير جَائِز لِأَن الشَّخْص إِنَّمَا يكون جسماً مؤلفاً، وخليق أَن لَا تكون هَذِه اللَّفْظَة صَحِيحَة، وَأَن تكون تصحيفاً من الرَّاوِي*
*وَكثير من الروَاة يحدث بِالْمَعْنَى وَلَيْسَ كلهم فُقَهَاء، وَفِي كَلَام آحَاد الروَاة جفَاء وتعجرف**.* *وَقَالَ بعض كبار التَّابِعين**:* *نعم الْمَرْء رَبنَا لَو أطعناه مَا عصانا، وَلَفظ الْمَرْء إِنَّمَا يُطلق على الذُّكُور من الْآدَمِيّين، فَأرْسل الْكَلَام وَبَقِي أَن يكون لفظ الشَّخْص جرى على هَذَا السَّبِيل فاعتوره الْفساد من وُجُوه**:* *أَحدهَا أَن اللَّفْظ لَا يثبت إلاَّ من طَرِيق السّمع**.* *وَالثَّانِي**:* *إِجْمَاع الْأمة على الْمَنْع مِنْهُ**.* *وَالثَّالِث**:* *أَن مَعْنَاهُ أَن يكون جسماً مؤلفاً فَلَا يُطلق على الله، وَقد منعت الْجَهْمِية إِطْلَاق الشَّخْص مَعَ قَوْلهم بالجسم فَدلَّ ذَلِك على مَا قُلْنَاهُ من الْإِجْمَاع على مَنعه فِي صفته، عز وَجل**.*
*.........*
*110*
*خْتلف الْخَبَر الْوَارِد فِي قدر مَسَافَة مَا بَين السَّمَاء وَالْأَرْض، فَذكر التِّرْمِذِيّ**:* *مائَة عَام، وَذكر الطَّبَرَانِيّ**:* *خَمْسمِائَة عَام، وروى ابْن خُزَيْمَة فِي التَّوْحِيد من صَحِيحه، وَابْن أبي عَاصِم فِي كتاب السّنة عَن ابْن مَسْعُود، رَضِي الله تَعَالَى عَنهُ، قَالَ**:* *بَين السَّمَاء الدُّنْيَا وَالَّتِي تَلِيهَا خَمْسمِائَة عَام*
*وَبَين كل سَمَاء خَمْسمِائَة عَام، وَفِي رِوَايَة**:* *وَغلظ كل سَمَاء مسيرَة خَمْسمِائَة عَام، وَبَين السَّابِعَة وَبَين الْكُرْسِيّ خَمْسمِائَة عَام، وَبَين الْكُرْسِيّ وَبَين المَاء خَمْسمِائَة عَام، وَالْعرش فَوق المَاء وَالله فَوق الْعَرْش، وَلَا يخفى عَلَيْهِ شَيْء من أَعمالكُم**.* 
*....*
*133*
*133*
*133*
*قَالَ الْخطابِيّ**:* *القيوم نعت للْمُبَالَغَة فِي الْقيام على كل شَيْء بالرعاية لَهُ، وَقَالَ الْحَلِيمِيّ**:* *القيوم الْقَائِم على كل شَيْء من خلقه يدبره بِمَا يُرِيد**.* *قَوْله**:* *وَكِلَاهُمَا مدح أَي: القيوم وَالْقِيَام مدح لِأَنَّهُمَا من صِيغ الْمُبَالغَة. وَلَا يستعملان فِي غير الْمَدْح، بِخِلَاف**:* *الْقيم، فَإِنَّهُ يسْتَعْمل فِي الذَّم أَيْضا. وَقَالَ مُحَمَّد بن فَرح بِالْفَاءِ وَسُكُون الرَّاء وَبِالْحَاءِ الْمُهْملَة الْقرظِيّ فِي كتاب الْأَسْنَى فِي الْأَسْمَاء الْحسنى يجوز وصف العَبْد بالقيم وَلَا يجوز بالقيوم، وَقَالَ الْغَزالِيّ فِي الْمَقْصد الْأَسْنَى القيوم هُوَ الْقَائِم بِذَاتِهِ، والقيم لغيره وَلَيْسَ ذَلِك إلاَّ الله تَعَالَى**.* *وَقَالَ الْكرْمَانِي**:* *فعلى هَذَا التَّفْسِير هُوَ صفة مركبة من صِفَات الذَّات وَصفَة الْفِعْل**.*
*.......*
*202*
*حدّثنا أحْمَدُ بنُ إشْكابٍ، حَدثنَا مُحَمَّدُ بنُ فُضَيْلٍ، عنْ عُمارَةَ بنِ القَعْقاعِ، عنْ أبي زُرْعَةَ، عنْ أبي هُرَيْرَةَ، رَضِي الله عَنهُ قَالَ**:* *قَالَ النبيُّ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَلِمتانِ حَبيبَتان إِلَى الرَّحْمانِ خَفِيفتانِ عَلى اللِّسانِ، ثَقيلَتانِ فِي المِيزانِ**:* *سبْحان الله وبِحَمْدِهِ، سبْحانَ الله العَظِيمِ*
*ختم البُخَارِيّ كِتَابه بالتسبيح والتحميد كَمَا بَدَأَ أَوله بِحَدِيث النِّيَّة عملا بِهِ**.*

*قال العبد الفقير لعفو ربه :*
*الحمد لله فقد تم تلخيصه وبيان فوائده واقتناص شوارده*
*والحمد لله رب العالمين* 
*13/ ذو القعدة /1442 هجري*

----------

